# Type What You're Thinking About Right Now



## Memories of Silence

The old thread doesn't work properly for some people because it has errors and refreshes itself. No other threads have this problem, so I thought it might be better to make a new version.

The old thread:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-544089/

What are you thinking about?

--

I'm thinking that my computer is very slow right now.


----------



## zonebox

I'm thinking about computers, futurism, I'm wondering what the world will be like in another ten years. It is pretty cool how much things change in a decade, and how much more things will change due to exponential growth. 

I wonder how much people will change alongside of the technology, the past ten years I have seen a lot of growing pains in society, I hope the next ten will be an easier transition.


----------



## Grog

That I probably should do some work today at some point to show them something for which they pay me . Lol 
Maybe tomorrow .


----------



## Witchblade

Well the real test will be if it works on my phone


----------



## komorikun

Isn't the other thread still open?


----------



## Mc Borg

I just want to be on the first page.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I made the final post in the original thread, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Been thinking about finding a church somewhere walking distance but there is like 3 to choose from. But idk if this was a sign or not but I got 2 pamphlets from one of the churches by customers today..hmm.


----------



## waterfairy

I've been thinking about how happy I'll be once I'm done with my summer class. I need a break already!!


----------



## gthopia94

Why do I care what other people think?


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm frustrated. I'm not anxious anymore. Yay right? End of my problems? Whoo hoooo. Nope. Having nice convos not stressing, but i'm not enjoying them either ya know? Amazing how easy convo flows when i'm not low level dissociated. Think my life became so small due to avoidance i now have to find ways to make it fulfilling. Make connections and relationships I look forward to. Not fair though, thought the anxiety going away would be the end of that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My appointment with my employment counselor next week.


----------



## tehuti88

It's LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCKED!

Placeholder for when I return to this thread.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## LilMeRich

If I'm going to get my apartment back. Incompetent neighbour upstairs flooded their flat & disappeared & I had to call the fire brigade to sort the water leak out. My flat is now structurally damaged 

My depression is now at rock bottom.


----------



## Amphoteric

Back home, and a two hour time difference/jet lag is enough to confuse my feeble little mind.


----------



## Sabk

SA or not, I'm getting a job. It's inconceivable for me not to work.

If I have to pretend to be convivial, charming, an all-around people person, fake my way through human interactions...so be it. So long as I do something I love.

I go stir crazy without something to do. Hyperactive, restless, absent-minded and snippy. I *need* something on which to focus.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut

Four more days until I move out of this accommodation with two shîtty toilets. Not one. Two.

It was a 1 month lease, which was really only 3 weeks because I left the country to get a break from here. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob

Damn the group leader. Rings to tell me the morning group has been cancelled after I already took modafinil and a coffee. Sleep is now impossible, so I guess I might as well get up and get on with things .


----------



## Sabk

I just posted in another forum I had left months ago. 
It wasn't a good idea. So many ppl there I don't want to see, talk to, approach me. 
I'm asking myself if I should just let it be for a couple of days, or just delete that new account altogether. I don't want to run, don't want to resort to my usual avoidant responses, don't want to appear like...well, a coward (even though I am)

Maybe I'll wait those couple of days. We'll see. If by then the anxiety is overwhelming (it's manageable right now, I'm pulling out.

On top of that, I suspect my masochistic, self-sabotaging streak is acting up. I'm regressing. Or getting arrogant, thinking I can handle this. It'll bite me in the ***, I'm sure of it.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I am sure that it would be best for all if I stopped living. If only there was a way to do it without ruining my loved ones.



SamanthaStrange said:


> I made the final post in the original thread, lol.


:yay


----------



## Sabk

Sabk said:


> I just posted in another forum I had left months ago.
> It wasn't a good idea. So many ppl there I don't want to see, talk to, approach me.
> I'm asking myself if I should just let it be for a couple of days, or just delete that new account altogether. I don't want to run, don't want to resort to my usual avoidant responses, don't want to appear like...well, a coward (even though I am)
> 
> Maybe I'll wait those couple of days. We'll see. If by then the anxiety is overwhelming (it's manageable right now, I'm pulling out.
> 
> On top of that, I suspect my masochistic, self-sabotaging streak is acting up. I'm regressing. Or getting arrogant, thinking I can handle this. It'll bite me in the ***, I'm sure of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


I deleted the account. No regrets there. After having read about doing something productive to my self-esteem, I just knew it was the right thing to do.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## f1ora

It's 8 A.M. why are people already shooting fireworks


----------



## SofaKing

What I do, what I have, who I am...will likely never make a difference.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Big brands that don't use recyclable packaging, what to have for tea with BACON, and financial freedom.


----------



## tehuti88

f1ora said:


> It's 8 A.M. why are people already shooting fireworks


Around my neighborhood people have been setting them off for at least the past 2-3 days. :/


----------



## Kevin001

f1ora said:


> It's 8 A.M. why are people already shooting fireworks


Haha same.


----------



## Fever Dream

Holidays don't really mean all that much to me anymore. If it wasn't for the all of the fireworks being set off for the past week, I really wouldn't even noticed or cared that it was the 4th of July.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've just sent her 84 year old cat Rose a voicemail, asking if she's had her teeth out yet, and if not, could she be ever so kind to bite her on the arse for not bloody talking to me. 

Wonder if it will work!? >


----------



## Alpha Tauri

HP and the Cursed Child should never have been made. It just tainted my love for the original story.


----------



## littleghost

geraltofrivia said:


> I am sure that it would be best for all if I stopped living. If only there was a way to do it without ruining my loved ones.
> 
> :yay


:hug


----------



## CNikki

Was hoping that I'd get to see fireworks, but the park that had them is closed (thanks, Christie) and I'm simply too tired. :/


----------



## crimeclub

CNikki said:


> Was hoping that I'd get to see fireworks, but the park that had them is closed (thanks, Christie) and I'm simply too tired. :/


Looks like he signed the budget deal and the beaches are open, the article doesn't say anything about parks, but I'm sure if they open the beaches back up they probably opened the parks too.

http://www.newser.com/story/245204/chris-christie-ends-nj-government-shutdown.html


----------



## Kilgore Trout

littleghost said:


> :hug


Thanks littleghost


----------



## Just Lurking

"It Maybe me your looking for"


----------



## CNikki

Browsing through profiles of people whom I have met in the past, whether for good or bad reasons. I can't help but feel an emptiness since everybody seems to have moved on and here I am still stuck in that same wallowing state that they've seen me in.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh my God, giant freaking *flying **ants*. :cry


----------



## Sabk

Finally watched Wonder Woman. For a DC movie, it wasn't bad.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## firestar

Older brother finally got back to me saying that whenever I wanted to do laundry was fine_, _completely ignoring the fact that he stopped my laundry yesterday.

I also emailed my mom about it today. I'm pretty sure she emailed him and told him to respond to me. My family is so messed up.


----------



## SparklingWater

What am i doing with my life? aghhhhhhhhhhh!

wtf is going on. person is on my mind like crazy this last week. that's what happens when you push away your feelings and don't deal with them til later lol. they just squirt out randomly.

Life has gotten so much better since I started focusing on making friends and forgetting about relationships. My one relationship foray was... Something lol.

No point in being jealous of anyone, we all have our own junk. Plus we make up pics in our minds of pple's lives which are so far from reality it's ridiculous. Just live your life!

Finally making real progress on my weight! When life is good it's really really good. Sexy sexy here i come! Will live in bikini's next summer! Who cares if I look good or not lol. 165 here i come!

New therapist tomorrow! Not really sure what to do though, will be starting with trauma specific therapist in September. Let's see how it goes I guess! Do people have 2 therapists at once? I know 1000% I'm seeing trauma lady though so... She's actually too expensive for weekly (at least now, who knows what my situation will be in September.) Maybe I'll keep general cheap lady for weekly and see trauma lady once or twice a month since my trauma stuff has shifted greatly recently. We shall see!


----------



## tehuti88

I think I'm getting too catty here today. Overusing that "serious" emoji. Might need a break.


----------



## SplendidBob

Don't check how much NEM you were given as a stakeholder Bob. Don't do it.


----------



## Crisigv

Will I ever get anything right?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Why am I feeling so goddamn sad all of a sudden?

Is a black cloud following me around again or something?


----------



## truant

I always want to give people hugs but I'm afraid I'll weird them out. It's hard being the world's least-appealing Care Bear.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Wow, I am so tipsy I am nodding off and my arms feel heavy. 

Also, my fingertips are completely numb. Not good.

Why am I such a goddamn idiot?!?  :bash


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like people won't take you seriously unless you're assertive.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm glad I went to see the fireworks by the pier. When they were testing a few, the noise wasn't too bad so I decided to stay after seeing a tribute band. I had a surprisingly good time even though I was by myself. There was good energy everywhere. It was a nice change.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I still feel lonely as hell right now, and my hands are still numb from my drinking binge.


----------



## Blue Dino

Both I and my dog are now kinda out of shape. Gonna try to walk 5 miles per day these next several weeks. I just remember my dog isn't afraid of fireworks for some reason. Several firecrackers and fireworks have been shot close to us during our evening walk and she didn't even flinched. She just turned her direction at the commotion and then just kept on walking. I think she's broken.


----------



## ShadowOne

Wanderlust26 said:


> I'm glad I went to see the fireworks by the pier. When they were testing a few, the noise wasn't too bad so I decided to stay after seeing a tribute band. I had a surprisingly good time even though I was by myself. There was good energy everywhere. It was a nice change.


thats cool you had a good time despite being be yourself. I've been able to get enjoyment out of stuff alone and it feels good/chill..just gets bad when it piles up a bit


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> Seems like people won't take you seriously unless you're assertive.


*sigh* pretty much.

Something else I've noticed is people mistaking assertiveness for aggressiveness. It is possible to be assertive in a quiet way, however, because of that lil' confusion, they still think you're someone easy to steamroll.


----------



## Mc Borg

I'm starting to get really bored of the music I listen to. I need to find some new stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't understand why it's a thing to use snapchat photos as the first one that comes up on Tinder, second sure, first, nope


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Beautiful weather and I can't go out and enjoy it because I'm alone.


----------



## CNikki

Hoping that the next 4 - 6 hours will go fast.


----------



## Karsten

Mc Borg said:


> I'm starting to get really bored of the music I listen to. I need to find some new stuff.


Go on youtube and listen to a playlist that starts with a song you like, but heads straight into stuff you're not familiar with.

I found some cool songs just by starting with the Swing Lo song you shared (or did I just stalk your posts?) a while back.


----------



## Ulric

Thinking that I should stop sitting on this computer, eat properly and do some damn exercise for a change.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't know what to do with myself anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> *sigh* pretty much.
> 
> Something else I've noticed is people mistaking assertiveness for aggressiveness. It is possible to be assertive in a quiet way, however, because of that lil' confusion, they still think you're someone easy to steamroll.


Yep


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

It's **** that i'm in the UK and there are so many americans here, thousands of miles away that I can't meet.


----------



## fthaji

I'm thinking about modifying my workout schedule/plan and eating healthier. Also, I need a new job! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob

splendidbob said:


> Don't check how much NEM you were given as a stakeholder Bob. Don't do it.


Well, had you held onto them Bob you would have had enough money for a house (and a damn nice one at that). So there is that.

Just thought it was another ****coin .


----------



## tehuti88

What do these "female" trolls get from making actual luckless women like me look even worse than we actually are?

Oh, dumb question...I'm pretty sure that's EXACTLY what they're trying to do, and these trolls aren't women at all.

Trolling a mental health site full of lonely unwanted people. It takes such courage and brains and originality and such to do that. :serious:


----------



## SofaKing

tehuti88 said:


> What do these "female" trolls get from making actual luckless women like me look even worse than we actually are?
> 
> Oh, dumb question...I'm pretty sure that's EXACTLY what they're trying to do, and these trolls aren't women at all.
> 
> Trolling a mental health site full of lonely unwanted people. It takes such courage and brains and originality and such to do that. :serious:


What's worse is that it's guaranteed to be former bitter SAS posters, too... (or even current). Truly pathetic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

ShadowOne said:


> thats cool you had a good time despite being be yourself. I've been able to get enjoyment out of stuff alone and it feels good/chill..just gets bad when it piles up a bit


I hear you. Some experiences are more fun when shared with other people.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

H-hey @Silent Memory.... 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

I had a convo with my brother. In need of some support, I guess. I need to find a job -not just any, but in the field I studied for or what's the point. I have very little experience, I don't feel confident in what I've done; nonetheless, I'm trying to get my portfolio going (major procrastination there); I don't know what to expect of whatever job I get. The people are different here. I don't exactly know how to communicate with them.

I went with my brother to his place of work and saw him make plans with his co-workers over what to do on Friday night. Is that what people do here? Get so involved with one another? I don't want that.

One tip he gave me was to _fake it til I make it; people do it all the time._
So he told me to just send my stuff (resume and portfolio). Just do it, appear confident. That's how he got his current job. He had no experience at all in the field, but he's making good money from it now.

Just fake it. A couple days ago, I would have said yeah. I did, actually. It was all so abstract. The practicalities were there in my mind, yet it's as though my brain refused to compute what they meant. 
I'm on the verge of chickening out. I've already begun feeling restless and looking at a million different options...because I don't want to make the wrong choice. I'm stalling.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I guess it's about time for me to start adding people back to my ignore list.


----------



## firestar

If it took me this long to see the dirt and dust everywhere, clearly I was more jet lagged than I thought.


----------



## CNikki

Wondering what the point is. I can't get the results I'm hoping for fast enough to find out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> What do these "female" trolls get from making actual luckless women like me look even worse than we actually are?
> 
> Oh, dumb question...I'm pretty sure that's EXACTLY what they're trying to do, and these trolls aren't women at all.
> 
> Trolling a mental health site full of lonely unwanted people. It takes such courage and brains and originality and such to do that. :serious:


Tbh it annoys me how bad at it they are, I want to give them tips. Like 'listen to some of these songs, read this book, _really _get into the role.' They need a director.

Of course then they couldn't troll and create the characteur they want, but that's not the point. The point is entertaining me.

edit because I can't believe I didn't use this gif before:


----------



## Wanderlust26

"You're a plant hoarder."

Ha, it's true. My collection keeps accumulating.... :0


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> Tbh it annoys me how bad at it they are, I want to give them tips. Like 'listen to some of these songs, read this book, _really _get into the role.' They need a director.
> 
> Of course then they couldn't troll and create the characteur they want, but that's not the point. The point is entertaining me.


It's like they're not even trying. It's especially sad when even the trolls on a mental health site are too apathetic to put their heart into something. :/

...

I just checked up again on the latest attempt. Somebody pointed out a GLARING inconsistency in their posts which seems to confirm my theory. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'you look like a 14 year old boy that just found a cigarette'

...Why a cigarette.

Is that why people kept asking me for those before?


----------



## DustyShinigami

I wish today hadn't happened or had happened much differently. Not only did I have two breakdowns at work, but I was confronted by two colleagues who were trying to 'help'. This just made me feel worse, severely awkward, and on the verge of tears. Then, finally, one of them said something to me that touched a sore spot, which made me go into the back and cry. Love it when people assume things and expect that I can just go off and 'do' things that everyone else takes for granted - like going out with friends.


----------



## tehuti88

(edited)


> "Maybe if I don't respond to the posts where it's made quite clear I'm not a woman, nobody else will notice..." :um


I didn't get to post this before it went poof. I'm _kind_ of amused by this "plug-ears-sing-la-la-la" tactic, though. :lol

Too bad the inevitable next attempt probably won't be so amusing, though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> (edited)
> 
> I didn't get to post this before it went poof. I'm _kind_ of amused by this "plug-ears-sing-la-la-la" tactic, though. :lol
> 
> Too bad the inevitable next attempt probably won't be so amusing, though.


I saw the post about the inconsistency but to be fair (and if they were remotely intelligent about it,) they could have argued that they were bisexual. That'd ruin their character again though lol.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> 'you look like a 14 year old boy that just found a cigarette'
> 
> ...Why a cigarette.
> 
> Is that why people kept asking me for those before?


People are ALWAAAYYYYYYS asking me , "Here mate, have you got a light?" 
I have to reply, "Oh, sorry. I have nothing." Then they say "Oh, that's all right mate."

[ I FIND mate an irritating word. Its sounds so common and chavvy." Plus, i'm not your mate.

This happens so often i have thought about just putting a lighter in my pocket when i go out so i can eventually light one for them and they go off happy.  LOL

In fact, i might even tell them the above story. LOL

Oh.... and i'm am always getting asked for directions by lost people in cars. I HATE THAT. i have not a good sense of direction and its hard for me to think of the road to tell them where they have to go. A lot of the time i have to say i'm not sure even when i live here. I can give some people good directions if its an easy route tho.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> I saw the post about the inconsistency but to be fair (and if they were remotely intelligent about it,) they could have argued that they were bisexual. That'd ruin their character again though lol.


Yeah, I briefly thought about that, though the fact they didn't make that argument spoke volumes to me. :lol It was such a simple opportunity, too.

What I wonder about more is what brought on this sudden trollery. Strange. Oh well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> People are ALWAAAYYYYYYS asking me , "Here mate, have you got a light?"
> I have to reply, "Oh, sorry. I have nothing." Then they say "Oh, that's all right mate."
> 
> This happens so often i have thought about just putting a lighter in my pocket when i go out so i can eventually light one for them and they go off happy.  LOL
> 
> In fact, i might even tell them the above story. LOL
> 
> Oh.... and i'm am always getting asked for directions be lost people in cars. I HATE THAT. i have not a good sense of direction and its hard for me to think of the road to tell them where they have to go. A lot of the time i have to say i'm not sure even when i live here. I can give some people good directions if its an easy route tho.


It doesn't happen often to me, I don't look very approachable and I also don't often get asked for directions, when it happens I'm generally feeling less anxious which I think might be related. Actually it used to happen more where I used to live, but I went out more back then. But there was one night a while back where two people asked for cigarettes and I was like 'what is going on..?' I don't smoke and I'm pretty sure a lot of people think I'm underage (because they changed the smoking age to 18 a few years back I think?) So kind of weird. Plus if I did smoke, I wouldn't be able to afford giving cigarettes to random strangers.

One guy actually yelled after me down the street for some reason after I said no, I'm not sure if he didn't hear or not.



tehuti88 said:


> Yeah, I briefly thought about that, though the fact they didn't make that argument spoke volumes to me. :lol It was such a simple opportunity, too.
> 
> What I wonder about more is what brought on this sudden trollery. Strange. Oh well.


I think it's probably the same person making multiple accounts a lot of the time.


----------



## Dissonance

I think that's enough pizza for today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Yeah, I briefly thought about that, though the fact they didn't make that argument spoke volumes to me. :lol It was such a simple opportunity, too.
> 
> What I wonder about more is what brought on this sudden trollery. Strange. Oh well.


 I'll just leave this here:



Icantgetoutofmyhouse1 said:


> No I am not coming here for gay sex or anything. *Is this a men's support group?*


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Persephone The Dread said:


> I saw the post about the inconsistency but to be fair (and if they were remotely intelligent about it,) they could have argued that they were bisexual. That'd ruin their character again though lol.


They did one better:



Icantgetoutofmyhouse1 said:


> I'm a transgender. GOing from guy now to girl.
> 
> Why? Do you have a PROBLEM with TRANS people and the LGBQT community?? wow.


----------



## Mc Borg

Karsten said:


> Go on youtube and listen to a playlist that starts with a song you like, but heads straight into stuff you're not familiar with.
> 
> I found some cool songs just by starting with the Swing Lo song you shared (or did I just stalk your posts?) a while back.


Yeah, I do that occasionally. Spotify also gives me a playlist every week with new stuff to listen to. Idk, I think I'm just bored with the style of music that I usually listen to. =/
@KILOBRAVO


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SamanthaStrange said:


> They did one better:


ugh, the people who think you have to have sex with/date men to be a transwoman really annoy me.


----------



## tehuti88

@*Persephone The Dread* 
@*SamanthaStrange* 
Well, at least they're trying, now...? :um I guess I asked for it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Someone in our family just died yesterday. Now I feel sad again.


----------



## SofaKing

Sabk said:


> I had a convo with my brother. In need of some support, I guess. I need to find a job -not just any, but in the field I studied for or what's the point. I have very little experience, I don't feel confident in what I've done; nonetheless, I'm trying to get my portfolio going (major procrastination there); I don't know what to expect of whatever job I get. The people are different here. I don't exactly know how to communicate with them.
> 
> I went with my brother to his place of work and saw him make plans with his co-workers over what to do on Friday night. Is that what people do here? Get so involved with one another? I don't want that.
> 
> One tip he gave me was to _fake it til I make it; people do it all the time._
> So he told me to just send my stuff (resume and portfolio). Just do it, appear confident. That's how he got his current job. He had no experience at all in the field, but he's making good money from it now.
> 
> Just fake it. A couple days ago, I would have said yeah. I did, actually. It was all so abstract. The practicalities were there in my mind, yet it's as though my brain refused to compute what they meant.
> I'm on the verge of chickening out. I've already begun feeling restless and looking at a million different options...because I don't want to make the wrong choice. I'm stalling.


Appearing confident, good. Fabricating experience on resume, bad.

Fake it til you make it can be end well or tragically.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

SofaKing said:


> Appearing confident, good. Fabricating experience on resume, bad.
> 
> Fake it til you make it can be end well or tragically.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


No, he didn't fabricate anything. He told them he had no experience. He meant in terms of attitude. He was nervous starting the job because he of no prior work in the field, but faked being confident that he'd could do the job no matter what.

I have no intention to lie either. I'm positive it's a slippery slope. It's just a matter of not crumbling when I feel lost later on.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

Sabk said:


> No, he didn't fabricate anything. He told them he had no experience. He meant in terms of attitude. He was nervous starting the job because he of no prior work in the field, but faked being confident that he'd could do the job no matter what.
> 
> I have no intention to lie either. I'm positive it's a slippery slope. It's just a matter of not crumbling when I feel lost later on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Good, definitely the way to go....best wishes!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

SofaKing said:


> Good, definitely the way to go....best wishes!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Witchblade

I saw a transwoman today, is this karma or something?


----------



## ImperfectCircle

We are just about to be living in the age of cyberpunk. It is strange since I grew up reading Gibson and Stephenson.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Thanks for abandoning me, again.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wonder what liger behaviour is like and how it's different/similar to tigers and lions and what tigers and lions think about ligers.

I found this on wikipedia:



> They enjoy swimming, which is a characteristic of tigers, and are very sociable like lions. Notably, ligers typically grow larger and are stronger than either parent species, unlike tigons


That's interesting, especially the difference between tigons and ligers.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Note to self: Stop downing shots before bed you idiot! You might turn into an alcoholic. STOP IT!



SamanthaStrange said:


> Thanks for abandoning me, again.


You poor thing! :squeeze :hug :kiss


----------



## ShadowOne

I want to exercise..but i will 100% puke up this ramen..

it WAS some mighty fine ramen though

ugh im gunna puke


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if she liked it?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I keep forgetting to take my meds. But when I do remember, I've already been drinking and can't take them for fear of having another episode.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I finally got around to trying foam rollers since the ladies on youtube make them look easy, but of course my hair setup looks messy and just wrong. I've always sucked at being a girl.


----------



## Blue Dino

Something great is happening to a peer of mine that my mom is involved with. If past patterns are to recur, this will only trigger my mom to lock me into her crosshairs once again and give me more life problems. She always uses the fortune of others and twists them into ammunition to use against me. Years of this pattern is what makes me couldn't help myself, but smile in my heart whenever I hear others having misfortune and mishaps. Not the grave ones, but ones that are setbacks, where one can recover from. But still, this makes me a horrible person.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Something great is happening to a peer of mine that my mom is involved with. If past patterns are to recur, this will only trigger my mom to lock me into her crosshairs once again and give me more life problems. She always uses the fortune of others and twists them into ammunition to use against me. Years of this pattern is what makes me couldn't help myself, but smile in my heart whenever I hear others having misfortune and mishaps. Not the grave ones, but ones that are setbacks, where one can recover from. *But still, this makes me a horrible person*.


No it doesn't. You've been conditioned to respond this way by your Mum.

I think most of us do it to some extent - I do it a bit and I'm not horrible. ( a bit nuts sometimes but not horrible. )


----------



## Sabk

A couple things I don't understand:
1. Why do people feel the need to handle their disagreements in public (irl or online)? 
When i have the guts to confront someone, it can't be in front of everyone. I don't want anyone to see or have an idea of what is going on. It's none of their business.

2. Disagreeing with someone just because you don't like them is odd to me. They may be *******s, they may make my skin crawl. Isn't it possible though to detach enough and analyze their statements for what they are - independently from the person who said them? 

Just spoke to someone about drama happening on another forum..

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

I NEED my time alone. I haven't had that in over a week and it's killing me. I don't know what it is, but just feeling another person around me zaps me of any creativity/inspiration. I need to be able to retreat into myself for a while to recharge.

I want a good, mid morning rain and the house to myself.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The Condition of Keegan said:


> H-hey @Silent Memory....


Thanks.  *Hugs it*

This is for you:


----------



## Kevin001

Sister always blasting trap music....so weird like she doesn't even care.


----------



## tehuti88

Accidentally downloaded a YouTube video onto my tablet. :x At least I think that's what I did. For some reason it didn't show up in my files or device downloads but in Chrome downloads. I was trying to exit the page after viewing a snippet of a TV show and apparently I misclicked. I have no clue how I downloaded it, though, I didn't even know that was possible. :| As soon as I finally located the file I deleted it, but the little download notification is still there and I don't know how to clear one notification without clearing them all. So irksome.

ETA, oh huh, tapping the notification didn't clear it as long as the file was on my device but now that it's gone that's what cleared it. Will have to watch where I'm clicking from now on. Stupid thing, I make a point of not downloading stuff like this and then I do. :x


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

At least some of you aren't replacing one coping unhealthy mechanism with another, more dangerous one.

I almost did.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> At least some of you aren't replacing one coping unhealthy mechanism with another, more dangerous one.
> 
> I almost did.


What did you almost do ?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

TheInvisibleHand said:


> What did you almost do ?


Well, seeing as I was drinking a shot of alcohol before bed for the past week, I had to stop myself from becoming an alcoholic.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Well, seeing as I was drinking a shot of alcohol before bed for the past week, I had to stop myself from becoming an alcoholic.


So what bad coping mechanism were you trying to replace your alcohol abuse with ?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

TheInvisibleHand said:


> So what bad coping mechanism were you trying to replace your alcohol abuse with ?


You have it backwards. I was replacing self-harm with alcohol abuse. Read my blogs if you want to know more.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You have it backwards. I was replacing self-harm with alcohol abuse. Read my blogs if you want to know more.


I will get right on that.


----------



## Omni-slash

Sex and violence. And cute kittens.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I saw this 2 minutes ago and I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Kevin001

No new meetups? Hmm been like a month.


----------



## Sabk

Apparently, I talk to myself in front of others now. 
When I had more time to myself, it was instinct to speak my thoughts out loud. It's so ingrained in me that I can't hold it in when other people are around.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbird

I'm so over taking vicodin. I've tried to take as little as possible but I hate how it makes me feel. I'm scared to stop taking it though because I don't want to be in pain. Hmm. 

On a positive note though, my knee cap is healing nicely, according to the xrays I had done yesterday! And I can walk now while using my crutches and leg immobilizer.


----------



## feels

Going to Georgia mid August and then New Hampshire at the end of August. I should be excited I guess, but I'm stressing about money. :wife


----------



## Overdrive

Thinking about buying a Sherman Filterbank 2 right now... Been dreaming about this distortion unit for a while now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Another problem with these trolls (aside from the obvious) is that it's _almost _making me doubt every new poster. I didn't think I could get more pessimistic... :lol


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> Another problem with these trolls (aside from the obvious) is that it's _almost _making me doubt every new poster. I didn't think I could get more pessimistic... :lol


:ditto

Good thing I don't greet newbies, I guess! Now I'm even less motivated to do so.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Started complimenting somebody's looks because they were asking for it, and I really did mean it. Tried rephrasing my comments several times because all of my compliments seem backhanded somehow. Finally just closed the window without posting.
> 
> I don't know why I have to keep reminding myself. I like to compliment people, but this is one area where I should keep my mouth shut. *I should not compliment people's looks.* No, no, no. Especially not guys. There are some guys here I find incredibly cute, but I will never, ever tell them.
> 
> Plus I just remembered a time in the past when I complimented a guy and he then thanked every single person who'd complimented him...except me. Stupid, stupid, stupid.
> 
> A compliment from me on somebody's appearance can only ever be meaningless at best, and unwanted/offensive at worst.


It's interesting. I ended up complimenting that guy, because somebody else (another guy) was tearing him down. The thread ended up deleted. And that user I complimented *hasn't been back on the site since*. Last site activity is around an hour after I'd posted.

The one time I _finally_ speak up, and this is the result.

I must have creeped him out/scared him off.

...

I knew I shouldn't compliment guys. Not even when somebody else is making them feel like dirt.


----------



## Trooper

I wonder if I'll get a call from the boss tonight with the offer of some work tomorrow...

Need something soon, getting a bit bored of not having anything challenging to do, and like most people, I could also do with the money.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Mc Borg said:


> @KILOBRAVO


umm..... that made no sense. LOL


----------



## ImperfectCircle

I've reached the point in my entrepreneurial and spiritual journey, where I could finally start making some decent money and even be happy. Especially if I had the right partner to balance me out. I have so many ideas that should statistically be successful. I just need the motivation to sit down and focus now. For some reason I can't do that for myself. It has to be for another person that I love, to get me motivated.


----------



## TryingMara

There used to be some things I found pleasure in but they no longer provide comfort. There's nothing to look forward to, there aren't many escapes. No matter how much effort is put in, no matter how much time passes or how many new people I get to know, nothing really changes. All of it confirms that there's something not right with me. As badly as I want to live a full life, all aspects of that elude me. It would be kinder to slip away.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

TryingMara said:


> There used to be some things I found pleasure in but they no longer provide comfort. There's nothing to look forward to, there aren't many escapes. No matter how much effort is put in, no matter how much time passes or how many new people I get to know, nothing really changes. All of it confirms that there's something not right with me. As badly as I want to live a full life, all aspects of that elude me. It would be kinder to slip away.


:squeeze :hug


----------



## Mc Borg

KILOBRAVO said:


> umm..... that made no sense. LOL


Well it is David Lynch. :lol


----------



## ImperfectCircle

http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0560714/mediaviewer/rm478423040


----------



## thatsher

The city I live in is going crazy because of the whole G-20 thing. There are tons of huge police trucks, that I've never seen before in my life. Half of the stores are closed in the city, it's so empty compared to other days, there are helicopters flying around 24/7. There's security and officers everywhere you look. I also saw a helicopter landing with trump in it. I didn't know it was him until I used their binoculars when they came out. lol We were going to talk a walk, but we saw that everything was fenced off because all the politicians are going to stay in those super luxurious mansions. Tomorrow everything is going to be 100 times crazier. I'll stay home lol


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Yet again I'm reminded of how defective and unwanted I am as a woman.
> 
> Seems to be all I'm worth being reminded of. -_- And yet I still somehow have it "easy." I don't understand.
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't know why I even exist. Guys around here wonder why they were born as guys? Apparently I shouldn't have been born as a woman, because even among other struggling unwanted women I seem to be one of the particularly unwanted ones.


Reiterated.

Just so I don't ever forget. Because, once in a while, I _almost_ do.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I need to get my teeth cleaned, and I need to get my hair cut, both things trigger my anxiety, so I always put them off for as long as possible.


----------



## Witchblade

SamanthaStrange said:


> I need to get my teeth cleaned, and I need to get my hair cut, both things trigger my anxiety, so I always put them off for as long as possible.


I haven't been to a dentist in 3 years now, I really should get a check up


----------



## SamanthaStrange

People who leave you visitor messages that you can't reply to, because they have theirs disabled. :lol


----------



## roxslide

bye


----------



## Kevin001

My mom might have surgery sooner than I thought...fml.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Kevin001 said:


> My mom might have surgery sooner than I thought...fml.


Sending you and your mother good vibrations! Stay strong. :wink


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm drunk and it feels good. It's a good thing I don't like to drink much.


----------



## Kevin001

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Sending you and your mother good vibrations! Stay strong. :wink


Thanks .


----------



## WillYouStopDave

roxslide said:


> bye


 Don't go. :frown2:


----------



## Sabk

I changed my lip stud into a ring yesterday. It feels weird. Can't close my mouth all the way yet. Woke up with a massive drool trail 😒

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphoteric

Sabk said:


> I changed my lip stud into a ring yesterday. It feels weird. Can't close my mouth all the way yet. Woke up with a massive drool trail &#128530;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


I've tried having a ring too, but it was way too uncomfortable when drinking and eating. Switched back to a stud soon again :lol


----------



## Blue Dino

I miss listening to the jazz radio station.



Kevin001 said:


> My mom might have surgery sooner than I thought...fml.


I wish her well, I hope it's nothing major.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm in desperate need of a shower but it's 2:30am and it seems a bit rude to take one and possibly wake someone



Blue Dino said:


> I miss listening to the jazz radio station.


What happened to it? Stream online? I use/love TuneIn Radio!


----------



## Mc Borg

I went into a gas station on my bike ride and as soon as I walked in, the cashier lady was like "You're going to have to leave your backpack outside." There was another guy out there who had locked his bike up as well that told me "Yeah, you can leave it right here - I'll watch it for you." I was like "I'm sorry, but I don't trust you." He then told me that he worked there (like that would make a difference). lol. I'm not leaving my backpack with people I don't know/where anyone could snatch it up. 

Eh, their loss. I assume it must be a bad area or something, as I've never been told to leave my backpack outside at any other place. What a stupid policy, lol. Anyway, the guy asked if I was just going in to use the bathroom or what, so I told him that I was just going to see if they had an allen wrench (my seat was a little loose) and since he worked there he said that they didn't carry them. But he did have one is his bike pouch thing and let me use it. It was the wrong size, though. ;( Luckily my seat wasn't loose enough. But yeah, dumb policy. I'll never go back there. lol.


----------



## Blue Dino

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm in desperate need of a shower but it's 2:30am and it seems a bit rude to take one and possibly wake someone
> 
> What happened to it? Stream online? I use/love TuneIn Radio!


Yeah tunein radio. They are still there. I just had a binge of listening to ambient music for a few months and stopped listening to the jazz tune-in station. I usually just switch between Jazz24 and JazzClub. I use to listen to the local jazz radio station too, until they switched it into a pop smooth jazz format.


----------



## Sabk

Amphoteric said:


> I've tried having a ring too, but it was way too uncomfortable when drinking and eating. Switched back to a stud soon again


Yeah I think I'll switch it back soon if I don't get used to it. I'll give it 3 days.

Drinking is annoying &#128529;&#128541;

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah tunein radio. They are still there. I just had a binge of listening to ambient music for a few months and stopped listening to the jazz tune-in station. I usually just switch between Jazz24 and JazzClub. I use to listen to the local jazz radio station too, until they switched it into a pop smooth jazz format.


I see, different vibes for different times, nothing wrong with a switch up now and then


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Still can't figure out why docs are so eager to prescribe drugs for every little problem without offering any other types of advice (well I can but it requires me to put on my incessantly cynical thinking hat which oft gets confused with the tin-foil hat).

I am not becoming dependent on SSRI's again. They did absolutely nothing for me last time except make me sleep well for the first two nights and remove my libido and any ability to experience the natural highs and lows of life. I'll get this sleep study done and try a more holistic approach I think.


----------



## Sabk

It drives me up the ****ing wall that things can be so clear in my head, so obvious. But the moment I try to express my thoughts, it's all muddled up and I end up sharing less than half of what I want to say.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I miss speaking to Marie from SAUK. I miss the banter.

She was funny and gorgeous even though she felt like she looked like a umpa lumpa, which was complete bollox because like I said, she was bloody gorgeous. lol

Told her I fancied her though and that was the end of that, plus she hooked up with a bloke from their in the end. 

Oh well, life doesn't go on, in my case lol :b


----------



## SplendidBob

Witchblade said:


> I haven't been to a dentist in 3 years now, I really should get a check up


Definitely. You might still dodge a bullet, but I remember when I was younger not going for ages, turned out half a tooth was rotted to **** and I had to have it root canaled. Which was fun like ball torture. (no tooth there now).

Def go regularly, even though its annoying and you can't ever be sure they aren't just making **** up to get your monies .


----------



## Witchblade

splendidbob said:


> Definitely. You might still dodge a bullet, but I remember when I was younger not going for ages, turned out half a tooth was rotted to **** and I had to have it root canaled. Which was fun like ball torture. (no tooth there now).
> 
> Def go regularly, even though its annoying and you can't ever be sure they aren't just making **** up to get your monies .


Problem is I don't have dental anymore, so what's a cleaning and check up cost when you're paying out of pocket, like $200?


----------



## thatsher

The city is a whole mess, police everywhere, Trump haters everywhere lol I impressed how much those people willing to fight. It almost looks like war. Never seen anything like that, it's exciting tho xD Police officers are overwhelmed even tho there are sooo many


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Witchblade said:


> Problem is I don't have dental anymore, so what's a cleaning and check up cost when you're paying out of pocket, like $200?


I have the same problem. What I'm doing for now is eating as healthy as possible. As soon as I went organic and cut sugar mostly out of my diet, my teeth aren't even sensitive anymore. I know I have a couple small cavities, but nothing serious. The cavities might even be shrinking slightly, if that's possible? They definitely aren't getting any worse.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> I wish her well, I hope it's nothing major.


Knee surgery.......thanks.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> Knee surgery.......thanks.


What's up with her Knee mate?

My friend I keep banging on about has PVNS in her knee. :frown2:

She had a keyhole biopsy op, but she needs to have major surgery on the front and back of her knee because she has multiple tumors around the knee, putting pressure on nerves n $.hit. :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> What's up with her Knee mate?
> 
> My friend I keep banging on about has PVNS in her knee. :frown2:
> 
> She had a keyhole biopsy op, but she needs to have major surgery on the front and back of her knee because she has multiple tumors around the knee, putting pressure on nerves n $.hit. :frown2:


No cartilage and stuff.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Another death in the family. Another funeral tomorrow.


----------



## SplendidBob

Witchblade said:


> Problem is I don't have dental anymore, so what's a cleaning and check up cost when you're paying out of pocket, like $200?


Ah, here in the UK its capped, so seeing an NHS dentist is like £15, for checkup, and up to £50 for fillings (any number) and £250 for root canal (plus fillings if appropriate).

So weirdly here there is sortof an incentive to not going very often and building up as many fillings as possible to get your monies worth from the £50 :lol.

US healthcare system gonna US healthcare system though, I suppose


----------



## Canadian Brotha

****ed on score one still...fingers crossed for score two...


----------



## tehuti88

Here is a person who seems to believe nobody will ever love them. I don't have a crush on them (it seems like whenever I get a crush on somebody, they end up in a relationship--with somebody else), but I can *guarantee* they will find love long before I ever do. Probably in the next few years.

I don't even have to include a disclaimer or a qualifier--I'm *certain*. Maybe the love won't last...but they _will_ experience it, probably more than once. And I won't.

...

Chin up, Person Who *Will* Experience Love. You're going to have something I'll never have. And when you finally have it, you'll wonder why you ever felt so angry and jaded. It will feel good to feel loved.

I wish I could know that feeling. I've only experienced it perhaps twice...in my dreams. That is the _only_ place anyone has ever loved me. And only about twice. Even in my dreams, with about two exceptions, guys never love me.

And I never dreamed about those two guys again.


----------



## Kevin001

I've got so many issues..ugh.


----------



## feels

When you have to make calls and you're able to sound like a normal, functioning human.










Fooled 'em!


----------



## ShadowOne

Why do I look semi presentable in a mirror sometimes, and then a picture taken on the same day I look like a hot mess. Tf..


----------



## Sabk

If someone asks a question, it's because they want to know. Responding with "you don't get it" or "if you don't get it now, I doubt you ever will" is ridiculous. I want to get it, I'm willing to look even dumber in order to get it! 😐

I've been ranting a lot lately. I should focus on puppies and butterflies and rainbows and leprechauns ****ting gold.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## LilMeRich

Where to go for a walk on Sunday in the countryside.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm quite ashamed of myself. I don't foresee a future in which I dig myself out of this poverty trap. I need to ask him for help I'm terrified of doing so


----------



## tehuti88

God what disturbing posts. And I thought the troll was bad.

Hope I never get sexually assaulted, this is the only place I can share anything but I sure wouldn't want to post about that here.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

LilMeRich said:


> Where to go for a walk on Sunday in the countryside.


Do you hike in local countryside or get out into the mountains?


----------



## LilMeRich

Pete Beale said:


> Do you hike in local countryside or get out into the mountains?


I live in a town on the edge of a forest in the south of the UK. Lots of 3 hr + walks nearby. :smile2:


----------



## Witchblade

tehuti88 said:


> God what disturbing posts. And I thought the troll was bad.
> 
> Hope I never get sexually assaulted, this is the only place I can share anything but I sure wouldn't want to post about that here.


What/who?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

LilMeRich said:


> I live in a town on the edge of a forest in the south of the UK. Lots of 3 hr + walks nearby. :smile2:


Nice

You just hike or do you camp as well?

I've always fancied doing a bit of forest hammock camping but do prefer the mountains.

I'd like to find a nice bit of forest on the edge of the coast somewhere and do a wild hammock camp.


----------



## In The Shade

Im getting older


----------



## Witchblade

tehuti88 said:


> God what disturbing posts. And I thought the troll was bad.
> 
> Hope I never get sexually assaulted, this is the only place I can share anything but I sure wouldn't want to post about that here.





Witchblade said:


> What/who?


Nevermind, I guess I found it.


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> God what disturbing posts. And I thought the troll was bad.
> 
> Hope I never get sexually assaulted, this is the only place I can share anything but I sure wouldn't want to post about that here.


I agree Tehuti - this is not a forum where you'd want to be too open about things. It's pathetic.


----------



## Crisigv

I miss having someone who cares about how my day was.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

So, how was you day? 

Did the cats do anything funny?


----------



## Witchblade

Lol guess he deleted his stupid ignorant post before I had a chance to report it


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> @Crisigv
> 
> So, how was you day?
> 
> Did the cats do anything funny?


Miserable as always


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Miserable as always


Awwww. :hug

Lets hope tomorrow is a better day. 

And the day after that and after that, etc.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Awwww. :hug
> 
> Lets hope tomorrow is a better day.
> 
> And the day after that and after that, etc.


Tomorrow will be worse


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Tomorrow will be worse


If you think that, it will be.

Now have a try at thinking positive.

It will be great and will have a great day. 

Don't let the small things in life phase you from being positive.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Tomorrow's visitation for another untimely death in the family. 

This sure isn't helping my depression much. :rain

@Crisigv

Someone needs a hug! Here you go, hun:
:squeeze :hug :kiss



ANX1 said:


> If you think that, it will be.
> 
> Now have a try at thinking positive.
> 
> It will be great and will have a great day.
> 
> Don't let the small things in life phase you from being positive.


Good advice.


----------



## TL9877

the feeling of being lonely is too real right now.


----------



## Ai

The deleted comments on that thread about a member's rape... ****ing hell. But, yeah, sure... The reason there are so few long-term female members on this forum is because men suffer from social anxiety more often. Ok.


----------



## Witchblade

Ai said:


> The deleted comments on that thread about a member's rape... ****ing hell. But, yeah, sure... The reason there are so few long-term female members on this forum is because men suffer from social anxiety more often. Ok.


That thread has been pissing me off all night


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Death.


----------



## Ai

Witchblade said:


> That thread has been pissing me off all night


I don't know what's going on anymore because the fifth page refuses to load for me. Just keeps redirecting me back to the fourth... But perhaps it's for the best.


----------



## Witchblade

Ai said:


> I don't know what's going on anymore because the fifth page refuses to load for me. Just keeps redirecting me back to the fourth... But perhaps it's for the best.


Well things have been cleaned up now (which is why you're having issues, mass removal of posts ****s up the pages). If you want to see you can probably clear your cache or just switch to a different browser temporarily.


----------



## SplendidBob

Good job there Bob. How to do the last thing you wanted to do in one easy step. Maybe in the future I will just go around doing what I think will make things worse and I will wake up in a paradise.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I was played by a psychopath. I'm not being dramatic. This person was seriously a psychopath. No scruples, charming 'till folks realized she was f-ing nuts (seriously, she was hella crazy) a pathological liar and everything else under the sun. I don't know how I allowed it to happen, but I did. I guess I wanted acceptance like one who joins a gang, k? I _allowed _myself to be fooled. Then, I was stuck for a while, because I didn't know how to get out. It sucked, but I managed to find my way. I have another chance.

So, I don't understand this pressure to gain my acceptance of someone else who has mistreated me and others. This time, I'm standing my ground. I am NEVER giving in and, surely, it's getting boring. I would assume that people have better things to do with their lives. I don't care how many play the game with this person...NEVAH GONNA HAPPEN!

Ugh! :roll (criminal scum!)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think I'm gonna give it up, on the whole thing...


----------



## Ai

I can't help imagining what would happen if the mark on my finger turns out to be cancer... and then gradually oscillating back and forth on whether I suspect I would care.


----------



## 23andLost

Kevin001 said:


> Seems like people won't take you seriously unless you're assertive.


I've noticed this and it sucks because I'm not assertive at all anymore.

how weird it is talking to my friends again after having thought they hated me. Still feel like they do. Things just feel awkward for me. Maybe it really is just me but I can't get a grasp on it.

I'm still feel like afraid of going outside and dealing with general public. Let alone looking for a job and working. Wondering if I'll ever get better or will this be the rest of my life. 30 years old in a few short years. If I'm not at least working, pretty much all hope of living a regular life is out the window.


----------



## tehuti88

I suddenly feel very sad and useless and lonely. -_-

I wish I meant something.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tehuti88 said:


> I suddenly feel very sad and useless and lonely. -_-
> 
> I wish I meant something.


You and me both.


----------



## tehuti88

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You and me both.


Nighttime is difficult. :sigh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@iAmCodeMonkey

Chin up, stay strong through this rough patch in your life mate. 

Thank you for your kind words. 

@splendidbob

Sometimes doing the opposite gives results, as learn from mistakes.

@sarafinanickelbocker

When they talk about you or others, they are talking about themselves, their fears, etc. As long as you think that when talking to them you can stay calm. Also they can be very manipulative, gear the conversation to what they want. So just stick to what you want and keep repeating. They soon get bored and move on.



Ai said:


> .........


Probably just a mole. You can get a mole map done of your body, so if it changes they can note that. Quite common down under due to sunburn, ozone layer problem (lack off).

@tehuti88

You do mean something. Think of the past and things you have achieved. I noticed a degree, conquered many games, many pieces of written work, etc. We often think of the future, but never stop and think of what we have done in the past.

Don't see things as failures, think of them as learning experiences. Look how much you have learned and how amazing you can write a post. I'm like in awe of your ability to do that. 

One thing I do think is you need an editor for your writing /stories. Or someone to look over them and give feedback. Usually all great writers have someone like that.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I hope this nasty cough and (a bit of a) cold/headache goes away soon. I don't normally get things like that, especially in summer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bembe Segue...mmm


----------



## ImperfectCircle

I'm feeling empathy again for the first time in a while. It's not that I forgive everyone, but I think I could understand why most people got to be who they are now. As long as they're not filled with extreme hate. I don't think I'll ever understand that (or want to).


----------



## Myosr

I'm been feeling generally positive for a few days, which I find troubling. Feeling positive for me just means I'm deluding myself about some aspect of my life. There is never a good reason for me to feel good about anything. I know that. So when I do feel good, it's almost always because I am selectively focusing on one little aspect of one little thing and ignoring everything else, which means my life is going to bite my butt in a few more days. And I will have an all too familiar disillusionment.


----------



## SplendidBob

So, to avert the possible improvement derailing incoming low mood, I have decided to play the ephedrine gamble. Sometimes boosts mood and confidence, sometimes increases irritability and aggression. Am getting the sense it's the latter so will probably stop posting for the rest of the day so as to not accidentally piss anyone off.

My apologies to anyone if I have already done so .


----------



## ImperfectCircle

I wonder if everyone has forgotten about the new NASA quantum computer yet. To me, it means that anything is possible in the near future. Anything.

https://ti.arc.nasa.gov/tech/dash/physics/quail/
https://www.nas.nasa.gov/projects/quantum.html


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Damn people partying over the back.. I could have slept 4 hours ago but it's like a night club over there still, at midnight no less..


----------



## CNikki

The fact that I'm probably going to need anger management.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder when they're going to start construction on those new houses. I'm also annoyed that they have to pack houses into every single patch of land in this stupid town.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@LydeaCharlotte

Probably body overheated, which is said to be the cause of most colds. Keeping body at a constant temperature can help to avoid colds and help with recovering from a cold.

I hope you get better soon. :hug


----------



## CNikki

Deleted nearly half of my 'friends' (which doesn't say too much) from my contacts. I don't need to associate or invest time on people who wouldn't care if I drop dead tomorrow anyway.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My new status is pretty much correct.



CNikki said:


> Deleted nearly half of my 'friends' (which doesn't say too much) from my contacts. I don't need to associate or invest time on people who wouldn't care if I drop dead tomorrow anyway.


Aww!


----------



## Sabk

😅☺😑😐😒

It's tiring to laugh at someone's bad joke. But you do it anyway because you know how it feels when others don't laugh at yours.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

CNikki said:


> Deleted nearly half of my 'friends' (which doesn't say too much) from my contacts. I don't need to associate or invest time on people who wouldn't care if I drop dead tomorrow anyway.


:hug


----------



## Sabk

The reality shows out there make me want to slap the world.

_Too posh to parent _. Seriously? How about instead of showcasing how crappy you are as a parent (you seem to be aware of it), spend valuable time bettering yourself as one?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I wonder when they're going to start construction on those new houses. I'm also annoyed that they have to pack houses into every single patch of land in this stupid town.


It's happening all over the planet. Many countries have population shifts due to natural disasters, retirement, war, etc which creates this problem (lack of housing).


----------



## CNikki

Today has been one of those days. Wish it was over.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

CNikki said:


> Today has been one of those days. Wish it was over.


 :hug


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I must cleanse & stretch


----------



## mt moyt

I find that reading helps to fight nervousness. It can be characters, quotes or anything, that can be focused on, so that I'm not dwelling on anxious thoughts. They would have to be things that i really related to, or felt really strongly about.

I've been reading a couple of novels by Haruki Murakami lately, and he has lots of interesting quotes that i think about when I'm feeling nervous. He seems to like the idea of Chekhov's Gun, and has mentioned it in both Kafka on the Shore and 1Q84. He also writes about characters that are loners and i can really relate to that, and often these characters are portrayed as strong people that are admirable in their own way, which really helps.

There is the possibility of becoming too detached from reality though, but i can't explain this too well.


----------



## Ai

ANX1 said:


> Probably just a mole. You can get a mole map done of your body, so if it changes they can note that. Quite common down under due to sunburn, ozone layer problem (lack off).


It's a random freckle (which I think medically counts as a "mole," even though people commonly think of them as raised growths?) that appeared on the underside of my left finger, near the first joint, a few years ago. It was sudden. One day it wasn't there, another it was. When I first had it looked at, my then-GP insisted it was just a blood blister and would go away on its own in a few months--a year at the most. It's been two years since then, and it's still there. Possibly slightly bigger, but it's hard to tell. I took a picture, but I lost it.

I do have other freckles. I am also very pale and tend to get small, seasonal ones on my face and shoulders if I spend a lot of time in the sun. This, however, is odd--since I was not born with it and it's in a position on my body that doesn't typically get much sun exposure...

I had my current doctor take a look at it and she disagrees with my original doctor's blood blister assessment. So, to be safe, I guess she's going to have a surgeon slice that patch of skin off (so close to my fingertip... :blank) and send it to pathology for testing. Not sure when, though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ai said:


> It's a random freckle (which I think medically counts as a "mole," even though people commonly think of them as raised growths?) that appeared on the underside of my left finger, near the first joint, a few years ago. It was sudden. One day it wasn't there, another it was. When I first had it looked at, my then-GP insisted it was just a blood blister and would go away on its own in a few months--a year at the most. It's been two years since then, and it's still there. Possibly slightly bigger, but it's hard to tell. I took a picture, but I lost it.
> 
> I do have other freckles. I am also very pale and tend to get small, seasonal ones on my face and shoulders if I spend a lot of time in the sun. This, however, is odd--since I was not born with it and it's in a position on my body that doesn't typically get much sun exposure...
> 
> I had my current doctor take a look at it and she disagrees with my original doctor's blood blister assessment. So, to be safe, I guess she's going to have a surgeon slice that patch of skin off (so close to my fingertip... :blank) and send it to pathology for testing. Not sure when, though.


Have you taken antibiotics or similar drugs? Sometimes some drugs (I believe antibiotics is one I was told about) can make your skin be very sensitive to light / sun. More so if have sensitive skin / pale skin already.

Sometimes some drugs can make your skin more pressure sensitive (doesn't take much to create a blood blister) and create skin problems.

If are taking some drugs, I would look up the side effects on the internet. Usually if causing problems you'll need to stop taking them / switch to another drug.


----------



## uziq

i should have shaved sooner. honestly my beard never had potential but I turned a blind eye for months lol.


----------



## Crisigv

Anyone want to come with me to get my M license? I want it a lot actually.


----------



## CNikki

I hate where I live. Once you put yourself out there in some way, some how it just comes back to bite you.


----------



## cybernaut

I will never stay this country in June, July, and August ever again. Sh^t... Things were better in January.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm glad I saw true colors early on.

They never did have any response when I pointed out how their "factual statement" was incorrect, at least in regards to my own experience. Other comments, though, that make it seem they wouldn't believe me. Don't know why, but that really bothers me. More "proof" that I'm abnormal even among abnormal people.

I guess I'd rather be called an anomaly than a liar. Why does anyone think they have the knowledge to speak for someone else's experience? :| It's the height of arrogance to tell somebody, "Well, _I_ know your life better than _you_ do."


----------



## Persephone The Dread

They shouldn't have deleted that post he made, either way I completely agree.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Haha. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> Anyone want to come with me to get my M license? I want it a lot actually.


M license? What's that? I'll come with ya


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> M license? What's that? I'll come with ya


Motorcycle license


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> Motorcycle license


You need to get that, I'd like a ride, lol


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> You need to get that, I'd like a ride, lol


Thought so, haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Women who ride motorcycles are hot as hell, haha!










:lol :haha


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Anyone want to come with me to get my M license? I want it a lot actually.


A few men in my family ride, own motorcycles.



CNikki said:


> I hate where I live. Once you put yourself out there in some way, some how it just comes back to bite you.


:hug

Part of living in a big city. But also sometimes get that in the country (depending where you live). :stu


----------



## ShadowOne

i havent had a snow cone in a really long time


----------



## crimeclub

Whether you're conservative or liberal, male or female, no matter the color of your skin, it's every American's duty to create a Twitter account and tell the new head of the FCC Ajit Pai he's a flaming bag of sh*t.

America f*** yeah!









and then get your account locked..


----------



## Kevin001

Welp looks like I'm going.....feel like I need this.


----------



## tehuti88

WTF, Internet blipped out and on again so fast I didn't even see the router lights go weird or anything.

Happened while there was some weird guy on TV editorializing about ISIS or something. This is supposed to be the local news. What was with this weird national guy? :sus


----------



## Ai

ANX1 said:


> Have you taken antibiotics or similar drugs? Sometimes some drugs (I believe antibiotics is one I was told about) can make your skin be very sensitive to light / sun. More so if have sensitive skin / pale skin already.
> 
> Sometimes some drugs can make your skin more pressure sensitive (doesn't take much to create a blood blister) and create skin problems.
> 
> If are taking some drugs, I would look up the side effects on the internet. Usually if causing problems you'll need to stop taking them / switch to another drug.


Prozac can induce photosensitivity, but I'd been off it for at least a few months at the point I'd noticed the mark. In any case, it would be odd for only one single freckle to appear, when those I usually get from the sun appear in small clusters.

We'll see, I suppose.


----------



## Sabk

What's the meaning of life?

_ Do you really want to know? _

Why are we here?

_Would it change anything if you knew? _

Can't I ask?!

_If you don't mind the ensuing head/heart/soul ache, then by all means...have at it._


----------



## CNikki

@ANX1 - It's a small urban area. Probably not a great mix, given the types of people and how small it is to chance on seeing familiar faces.


----------



## Karsten

splendidbob said:


> Ah, here in the UK its capped, so seeing an NHS dentist is like £15, for checkup, and up to £50 for fillings (any number) and £250 for root canal (plus fillings if appropriate).
> 
> So weirdly here there is sortof an incentive to not going very often and building up as many fillings as possible to get your monies worth from the £50 :lol.
> 
> US healthcare system gonna US healthcare system though, I suppose


7 years ago, I had to pay $1400 for 2 root canals, another $1400 for 2 crowns, not the mention the $150 X-ray/consultation. It's pretty insane. I needed a ton of other various fillings, but they're only about $200 or so.

My fear of dentists was pretty strong as a kid and I neglected getting routine work done that turned into major work, lol.

But, yeah, it's pretty insane in the US. If I wasn't willing to shovel out cash (thankfully I didn't have many other expenses other than drinking then), the dentist wanted to pull every problem tooth and give me ****ing dentures...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ai said:


> Prozac can induce photosensitivity, but I'd been off it for at least a few months at the point I'd noticed the mark. In any case, it would be odd for only one single freckle to appear, when those I usually get from the sun appear in small clusters.
> 
> We'll see, I suppose.


Oh, ok. 



CNikki said:


> @*ANX1* - It's a small urban area. Probably not a great mix, given the types of people and how small it is to chance on seeing familiar faces.


----------



## Karsten

I'm under this strange malaise. I don't know whether I drank some bad milk or am just depressed as all hell.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

So now mods are replying to troll posts? 

Okay. :um


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Why am I so goddam stupid?

I wish I was not attracted to women right now. Seriously.


----------



## Sabk

I have to remember to be cautious and evaluate progress in clearly defined, tangible steps.
Anything too abstract in which you _go with the flow _ is irresponsible.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme

:haha :haha


----------



## Sabk

Beautiful.


----------



## GibberingMaw

Wondering why some people don't post pics of themselves in there profile. I'm curious what they look like.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

GibberingMaw said:


> Wondering why some people don't post pics of themselves in there profile. I'm curious what they look like.


Social anxiety, maybe?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Still wondering why this guy kept giving me worried looks whenever I was out eating pizza over a year ago. I think about it every now and then. I just keep thinking what if I did something wrong. But he doesn't even know me. It was just some random person that I've never seen before. The look on his face didn't sit right with me. I might have been overanalyzing it that day. I've never had anyone give me that look before, though. It's kinda strange. It just so happened to be the one day I wasn't that anxious in public.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That was a pleasant surprise in a sea on bad news


----------



## tehuti88

GibberingMaw said:


> Wondering why some people don't post pics of themselves in there profile. I'm curious what they look like.


Because I'm fat and ugly and people make fun of me enough without me posting my picture here. :/

I also hate seeing my own fat ugly face staring back at me all the time...or at all.

ETA--also, I've seen people from that bodybuilding forum steal pictures from this site and post them there to make fun of, more than once...it's pathetic.

There are two pictures of me buried somewhere around the site for anyone who's interested enough in looking for them, which I assume is nobody.


----------



## CNikki

Not sure as to whether to go through some things I've been thinking about for a while or not. Even slept on it since I went to bed sobbing. If I do, hopefully it serves as a greater good for my own sanity's sake. :/


----------



## GibberingMaw

SamanthaStrange said:


> Social anxiety, maybe?


Duh, silly me. Posting doesn't bother me any myself. It is only in person that it bothers me.


----------



## Sabk

I'm hungry

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tehuti88 said:


> Because I'm fat and ugly and people make fun of me enough without me posting my picture here. :/
> 
> I also hate seeing my own fat ugly face staring back at me all the time...or at all.
> 
> ETA--also, I've seen people from that bodybuilding forum steal pictures from this site and post them there to make fun of, more than once...it's pathetic.
> 
> There are two pictures of me buried somewhere around the site for anyone who's interested enough in looking for them, which I assume is nobody.


You remind me of a member from SAUK called Cordyceps.

Alway's wondered what she looked like but she never posted a pic of herself at all and appears to have vanished. I hope she's OK!

I'm now curious to see what you look like but don't think I can go through over 22k posts. :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Well, my friends talking to me again but will we actually go anywhere?

I really need a bloody break and to enjoy the country/sea side and a city maybe.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's not a damn thing I can do. There's not a damn thing we can do. Tell her the truth & may the chips fall where they may. It's out of my hands & only time will tell


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> There's not a damn thing I can do. There's not a damn thing we can do. Tell her the truth & may the chips fall where they may. It's out of my hands & only time will tell


You have quite the way with words, my friend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You have quite the way with words, my friend.


That's not a reference to our convo if that's what you're thinking, it about my personal situation


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> That's not a reference to our convo if that's what you're thinking, it about my personal situation


It was not, but still. :wink


----------



## uziq

I grew up into this? :|


----------



## Crisigv

I'd like to die now please.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> It was not, but still. :wink


Alright, cool man. Thanks


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am thinking about death again, Christ. :rain


----------



## riverbird

When I get this leg/knee immobilizer off and can walk without crutches/have full movement back, I may pull a Forrest Gump and start running and not stop.


----------



## Karsten

I'm pretty sure it's do or die, or getting to that threshold. I feel like the past 4 years of my life have been one grey dream. Sometimes, I catch a spark of a feeling and I remember how I used to be. I'm not resentful towards how my life has ended up, I just feel an empty sadness. Sometimes a lack of hope can bury you, but it can also empower you and I guess that's where I'm at now. 

I'm going to have to make some serious efforts to addressing my anxieties, because I'd rather be dead than live like this another 5 years.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Karsten said:


> I'm pretty sure it's do or die, or getting to that threshold. I feel like the past 4 years of my life have been one grey dream. Sometimes, I catch a spark of a feeling and I remember how I used to be. I'm not resentful towards how my life has ended up, I just feel an empty sadness. Sometimes a lack of hope can bury you, but it can also empower you and I guess that's where I'm at now.
> 
> I'm going to have to make some serious efforts to addressing my anxieties, because I'd rather be dead than live like this another 5 years.


Count me in with yah!


----------



## Smiddy

"The dead know only one thing, it's better to be alive."


----------



## Ai

How do these trolls keep getting around the IP barriers?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ai said:


> How do these trolls keep getting around the IP barriers?


Proxies and VPNs (aka Virtual Private Networks.)


----------



## Ai

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Proxies and VPNs (aka Virtual Private Networks.)


I mean, I figured that. But it seems like most of them are subscription-based services, except for TOR (which I hear is blocked pretty much everywhere.) Seems like an awful lot of expense and effort to invest in something so ridiculous...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ai said:


> Seems like an awful lot of expense and effort to invest in something so ridiculous...


You would be surprised the lengths some people are willing to go... :wink


----------



## Ai

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You would be surprised the lengths some people are willing to go... :wink


I guess _so_, hot damn. lol


----------



## Karsten

Ai said:


> How do these trolls keep getting around the IP barriers?


This is seriously the era of trolls on SAS. I don't ever recall it being this bad.

I don't even despise a quality trolling every now and then. ****, some users make a career out of walking that fine line.

The trolls seen now are just lazy, though...


----------



## Paper Samurai

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Proxies and VPNs (aka Virtual Private Networks.)


I don't think there's any way the admins can get around the tech-savvy people who use stuff like that sadly.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ai said:


> How do these trolls keep getting around the IP barriers?





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Proxies and VPNs (aka Virtual Private Networks.)


Can trace through proxies if have the software to do so.


----------



## Paper Samurai

ANX1 said:


> Can trace through proxies if have the software to do so.


I don't think that's actually possible. A proxy is a separate server that acts a go between with the user and the site he wants to visit.

USER --> PROXY SERVER --> SITE (SAS)

The site will only "see" the proxy server's IP making the request, there's no way you can get some kind of software tool to bypass the process.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Paper Samurai said:


> I don't think that's actually possible. A proxy is a separate server that acts a go between with the user and the site he wants to visit.
> 
> USER --> PROXY SERVER --> SITE (SAS)
> 
> The site will only "see" the proxy server's IP making the request, there's no way you can get some kind of software tool to bypass the process.


:yes


----------



## Just Lurking

The troll issue has a pretty simple solution... 

Stop f***ing acknowledging them!!!

I swear, the people who encourage them by engaging them and replying to their bulls*** are just as culpable as the ones who are doing the actual trolling.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Paper Samurai said:


> I don't think that's actually possible. A proxy is a separate server that acts a go between with the user and the site he wants to visit.
> 
> USER --> PROXY SERVER --> SITE (SAS)
> 
> The site will only "see" the proxy server's IP making the request, there's no way you can get some kind of software tool to bypass the process.


There is incoming and outgoing I.P addresses on servers and information is sent both ways (can check this via data usage on your connection). If access the incoming I.P address to proxy server, time accessed this website, they can trace it back (what I believe the software does). It may send information back to the source and trace it that way.

I believe post's on here have time (obvious as is displayed to everyone), hidden I.P address attached to them (only admin can see).

Of course there are other security measures in place on servers, routers, etc, but they can be worked around.

The problem is at the source where they could use a free wifi site or switch between internet cafes with different I.P addresses.


----------



## mzuv

Food...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a new place to call home. Somehow, somewhere down the line I need to get to New Zealand


----------



## Crisigv

Watching Earth Live, really cool concept. I love this stuff.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

One of my favorite YouTubers made an awesome apology:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Canadian Brotha said:


> I need a new place to call home. Somehow, somewhere down the line I need to get to New Zealand


Australia is better in many ways including cheaper food, better health system, get payed more in jobs compared to NZ, etc.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

ANX1 said:


> Australia is better in many ways including cheaper food, better health system, get payed more in jobs compared to NZ, etc.


Australia is too hot for my blood though man. Visit maybe, not sure I could handle their summers at all though


----------



## Ai

How can people look so attractive while singing? I make the most absolutely ridiculous faces... it's both hilarious and embarrassing. I can't even control it.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Long day ahead.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Canadian Brotha said:


> Australia is too hot for my blood though man. Visit maybe, not sure I could handle their summers at all though


I think you would have to worry more about creepy crawly things crawling into your shoes, etc (make sure you check them). But that depends where you live.



Ai said:


> How can people look so attractive while singing? I make the most absolutely ridiculous faces... it's both hilarious and embarrassing. I can't even control it.


I believe they are feeling the music, not concentrating on the camera which might make them make faces. I believe concentration exercises help with that.


----------



## Ai

ANX1 said:


> I believe they are feeling the music, not concentrating on the camera which might make them make faces. I believe concentration exercises help with that.


No, my problem is that I _am_ feeling the music. Too much. I get very into it. When I sing, I more or less just let everything go... which is great from a vocal/emotional perspective. Terrible for my face. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ai said:


> No, my problem is that I _am_ feeling the music. Too much. I get very into it. When I sing, I more or less just let everything go... which is great from a vocal/emotional perspective. Terrible for my face. :lol


That would explain why you make me cry when you sing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I feel like I am living in a world I will never truly understand. :rain


----------



## cybernaut

I got ripped off by a roadside taxi who ignored my destination request (my workplace ), did an intentional cross-city tour, and wanted me to pay $ 26USD for a ride that is always $2 USD.

I told him Im only giving half of that shīt, especially after he begged me for more money. I ended it by bluntly telling him tbat he wasted my time, that he made me late to work, and coldly said goodbye while slamming his door. I guess that I do have a backbone. Surprise. Surprise. Im not even shaken up about it. I was just cold and direct about the situation.

Taking taxis in this country are annoying. You have to bargain for your taxi price.I always take a taxi here though and normally book online to avoid the crazy roadside ones. But ever since Ive moved to a new room,my bookings have always been cancelled.... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I need help. :rain


----------



## harrison

OneLove21 said:


> I got ripped off by a roadside taxi who ignored my destination request (my workplace ), did an intentional cross-city tour, and wanted me to pay $ 26USD for a ride that is always $2 USD.
> 
> I told him Im only giving half of that shīt, especially after he begged me for more money. I ended it by bluntly telling him tbat he wasted my time, that he made me late to work, and coldly said goodbye while slamming his door. I guess that I do have a backbone. Surprise. Surprise. Im not even shaken up about it. I was just cold and direct about the situation.
> *
> Taking taxis in this country are annoying.* You have to bargain for your taxi price.I always take a taxi here though and normally book online to avoid the crazy roadside ones. But ever since Ive moved to a new room,my bookings have always been cancelled....


Interesting to see what country you live in. Bargaining for anything every day is a real pain. In Indonesia you have to a lot too - although not so much in the big cities. In Bali I just tell them in Indonesian to put the meter on and if they don't I start opening the door to get out. I've only ever had to actually get right out once or twice. 

I really like your avatar too - is it common for ladies to have that on their hands in your country or is that an Indian thing? I think I've seen it somewhere else.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ai said:


> I mean, I figured that. But it seems like most of them are subscription-based services, except for TOR (which I hear is blocked pretty much everywhere.) Seems like an awful lot of expense and effort to invest in something so ridiculous...


Well they're mentally ill trolls, so I'm not surprised. lol


----------



## Sabk

Huh.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Myosr

OneLove21 said:


> I got ripped off by a roadside taxi who ignored my destination request (my workplace ), did an intentional cross-city tour, and wanted me to pay $ 26USD for a ride that is always $2 USD.
> 
> I told him Im only giving half of that shīt, especially after he begged me for more money. I ended it by bluntly telling him tbat he wasted my time, that he made me late to work, and coldly said goodbye while slamming his door. I guess that I do have a backbone. Surprise. Surprise. Im not even shaken up about it. I was just cold and direct about the situation.
> 
> Taking taxis in this country are annoying. You have to bargain for your taxi price.I always take a taxi here though and normally book online to avoid the crazy roadside ones. But ever since Ive moved to a new room,my bookings have always been cancelled....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Taxi stories are a daily thing for me. It always ruins my mood for the whole day if I argue or pay more than I should.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I think I'd best give up on trying to feel any less anxious about this and just accept the fact that I am. Just because you weren't anxious yourself doesn't mean you were judging me, no?

I'm very reluctant even to admit to feeling this way, I don't want admitting it to make your enjoyment of our time together lessen in any way. If you see this message, I will simply hope you understand. I am anxious, but at the very least, I will not be anxious and apologetic.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Is it so hard for her to just send a text message saying "ok"?

Sigh


----------



## Chevy396

When you remember again that your family is full of fairly well connected christian fundamentalist white supremacists. The same people you've been fighting against your entire life, from the inside. And you realize you should probably look up some old friends again because of how crazy things are getting, but you don't want to endanger them.


----------



## tehuti88

Yep, I figured I'd regret accepting that friend request. :roll At least they're banned now so I could remove them without drama. I was the only person on their friends list...bet that gave them a good laugh. At least I had nothing super secret on my page or in my blog for them to use against me. Disappointed, troll?

I hate when trolls act nice toward me, when secretly I'm probably the exact demographic they're ridiculing the most. I look like a moron if I take them at face value, but I look like a douche if I treat them as a troll. How do you win? This one probably wasn't even female, was probably the very same troll that kept parodying themselves. A troll of a troll! And I thought I had no life.

I'd like to show support of female users in the future who've had the same crap romantic and social luck I've had...but are they all just trolls? Am I the only real one?  Unless it's a well-established user (and one recent user had a normal posting history before turning troll), I can't help but suspect all such users are fake and are *specifically* mocking users like me, now.

This sucks.


----------



## SplendidBob

@iAmCodeMonkey sorry to see you are feeling like crap btw fella, hope things get a bit better for you soon.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I need help. :rain


Chin up mate. 

I hope tomorrow and many days after is better days for you.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Threads asking how your hair looks are banned? Hmm lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

Pete Beale said:


> Threads asking how your hair looks are banned? Hmm lol


It is looks-rating, which is part of the Spamming rule. Some people join just to post those types of threads.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Silent Memory said:


> It is looks-rating, which is part of the Spamming rule. Some people join just to post those types of threads.


Ok

It's fine to post those threads though when you've been here a bit and made a few posts?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've just shaved my hair and facial hair down to stubble and my friend now reckons I look like a fat thug. 

I could grow wavy locks like that dude who got his thread locked but it's so much easier to just go full fat thug style. :laugh:


----------



## CNikki

Have class that starts tonight and lasts a month long. The way the syllabus looks, there's going to be quite a bit of reading and writing involved.


----------



## tea111red

I'm thinking about this gif that says "I ain't wanna be too thirsty" ....again. 

I ain't wanna be too thirsty...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

*worries*


----------



## Paper Samurai

ANX1 said:


> There is incoming and outgoing I.P addresses on servers and information is sent both ways (can check this via data usage on your connection). If access the incoming I.P address to proxy server, time accessed this website, they can trace it back (what I believe the software does). It may send information back to the source and trace it that way.
> 
> I believe post's on here have time (obvious as is displayed to everyone), hidden I.P address attached to them (only admin can see).
> 
> Of course there are other security measures in place on servers, routers, etc, but they can be worked around.
> 
> The problem is at the source where they could use a free wifi site or switch between internet cafes with different I.P addresses.


You're right that a standard web request has a destination IP address and an origin. This information is stored in some log file on a typical web server when that request reaches it - but this info is NOT public. This goes for any server, Proxy or otherwise.

My knowledge of this is not the greatest I have to admit, I did do a module back on my degree course a while ago now. But with that being said, I'm almost certain that the technology has not evolved to the point where what you're saying is possible -- in that SAS, a private entity can (with some kind of software) observe IP addresses from another completely distinct server that it does not own.

If you have some kind of link to this, I would genuinely like to read it. At that stage man, I would gladly concede the point. (not to mention be pretty damn amazed !)


----------



## NickNock

I have no one to talk to but so many thoughts. I feel like my head is under water and every time I open my mouth, water rushes in, the salt stinging my throat, making me not want to open my mouth again.
I don't sleep well so I am always tired and easily distracted at work. 
Right now, though, I feel alone. Utterly alone. A feeling I've gotten used to over the years but I am completely aware of the pit in my chest. Darkness seems to engulf me and I can't reach out for help because no one will help or can't. 
Debating on whether I am strong to continue forward or cowardly. Just need to feel connected to someone because I feel so out of the circle of everyone around me. 
I am constantly melancholy, but I don't feel like I can let that feeling go, since it's all I've known for as long as I can remember.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I just don't care anymore.


----------



## CNikki

I simply _love_ how a person who claims to have some sort of spirituality is the one who tends to bully others the most.


----------



## Myosr

*click*

*scroll*

..

Beta blockers bla bla 

*scroll*

..

Beta Females


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

What I needed still hasn't come in the mail. Been waiting a few weeks for it. Hasn't helped that the place I need to call got caught on fire. Whenever I called the number, they said they were on holiday so I didn't know it was because of a fire until like five days ago. I'm going to call them back tomorrow.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Big Mac n Fries


----------



## tehuti88

Myosr said:


> *click*
> 
> *scroll*
> 
> ..
> 
> Beta blockers bla bla
> 
> *scroll*
> 
> ..
> 
> Beta Females


I was so tempted to reply to the beta blockers thread with "Ewwww! _Beta!_"...but yeah, that just would've been snotty. :lol

ETA:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Need to help with dinner.


----------



## tehuti88

Some people with the "OHMYGOD WOMEN HAVE NEVER BEEN ATTRACTED TO ME, SO IF YOU'RE A MALE ON THIS SITE, THEY'LL *NEVER* BE ATTRACTED TO YOU EITHER, WOMEN ARE AWFUL, JUST ****ING GIVE UP, MAN" posts, I want to smack them upside the head. They're harming their own gender. May as well stop blaming teh evil wimminz for your problems, _you're_ the ones perpetuating that hopeless, must-hate-yourself-because-everybody-else-always-will mindset! :roll

At least when I call myself a loser I don't apply my experience to every-frigging-body, just to me alone. I feel sorry for the guys who come here looking for some hope and empathy...and all they get is a bunch of _other guys_ tearing them down. :frown2:

It's especially infuriating when you've tried over and over and _over and over and OVER_ to be levelheaded and reasonable with them, sharing your own, similar experiences, attempting to empathize, maybe even joking around a little bit to keep things from getting too depressing (hey guys!--*ever stop to wonder WHY a woman is repeatedly trying to hold a reasonable discussion with you?*--hint hint?), but they completely overlook that and still keep reminding you how shallow and horrible you are and how you can never possibly feel the same way or understand. And then they wonder why women don't like or empathize with them. Hmm. :serious:

...

Just a typical day being me...


> *Guy 1:* "Women don't like geeks! Not even the ugly ones! They only like hot guys! So shallow."
> 
> *Women 1, 2, and 3:* "I'm a woman and I like geeks."
> 
> *Guy 1:* "Nope, those aren't REAL geeks that you like! Those are just hot guys."
> 
> *Guys 2, 3, and 4:* "I'm a geek and women like me."
> 
> *Guy 1:* "Nope, you're not a REAL geek! I bet you're hot looking."
> 
> *Woman 4: "Well, I'm a geek, and I've liked some geeky guys; but I'm not hot, so guys don't like me, either...not even the geeky ones..."
> 
> * *Guy 1:* "Women don't like geeks! Not even the ugly ones! They only like hot guys! So shallow."
> 
> *Guys 5, 6, 7, etc.:* "Yeah, it's true, women don't like geeks! Not even the ugly ones! They only like hot guys! So shallow. We should never try, and totally give up on all women, because we're nothing but geeky, genetically inferior losers who shouldn't breed, and we'll never stand a chance. Women are so judgemental!"
> 
> *Woman 4: *taps keyboard, wonders if it's working*
> 
> * *Guys 1, 5, 6, 7, etc., one thread later:* "Why can't we just find a nice hot girl to love us? Any nice hot girl will do..."


I imagine this is somewhat how a speck of dirt feels.


----------



## tehuti88

Went like two weeks without any significant problems...now two blue screens in one day. -_-


----------



## SofaKing

Wow...such drama.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

Windows could at the very least stop erasing my problem report history as early as the _very same day_ I've had the errors. Had five critical errors so far today, but only one is still showing up. I tell it to save the history, but it doesn't, ever since the stupid ****ing update. Intentional...?

Even the Reliability History is losing most of its event details.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Went like two weeks without any significant problems...now two blue screens in one day. -_-


I was kinda hoping it had magically fixed itself, when you didn't mention it lately. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Paper Samurai said:


> You're right that a standard web request has a destination IP address and an origin. This information is stored in some log file on a typical web server when that request reaches it - but this info is NOT public. This goes for any server, Proxy or otherwise.
> 
> My knowledge of this is not the greatest I have to admit, I did do a module back on my degree course a while ago now. But with that being said, I'm almost certain that the technology has not evolved to the point where what you're saying is possible -- in that SAS, a private entity can (with some kind of software) observe IP addresses from another completely distinct server that it does not own.
> 
> If you have some kind of link to this, I would genuinely like to read it. At that stage man, I would gladly concede the point. (not to mention be pretty damn amazed !)


Exactly, there is security in place on servers and that is where there are ways around security. Also modems (especially with wifi), etc with security.

I was saying the basic information on SAS is there to allow a trace. If know the time they accessed say SAS (say 1:00pm), website I.P (say a proxy server I.P address on the post), the I.P number connecting to the proxy server should be easier to find in the file on the proxy server. That's if worked around the security on the proxy server.

Usually notice proxies are used to work around security settings at work that block from viewing certain websites. The worst kept secret at an office or a school. :lol

But as you probably already know, there are other uses for proxies.


----------



## gthopia94

Thinking about creating a society.


----------



## Unicornkitten1031

I'm thinking about how much I dislike awkward social gatherings and how drained I am after a wedding last night. BUT I am happy that I do not have anything major planned until Thanksgiving!  :kiss:


----------



## SplendidBob

I am thinking that I am truly ****ing bat**** crazy.


----------



## lylyroze

I am thinking about the Life. Why does Humans exit? To suffer and after what's happened? I don't andersand what does it mean. No body has an explication and why? Is there a real better life after the death?
There is no one day I don't think about that.


----------



## Smiddy

Missing a friend ):


----------



## firestar

Today, when I got off the phone with my brother, my first thought, like always, was that he was very kind to take time out of his day to talk with me.

But for the first time, I realized that it's not just him being kind. He also feels a need for connection, for family. His life may not be as unstable as mine, but like me he's feeling insecure and anxious about the future. And I'm not completely terrible as a conversationalist, either. I hold up my end of the conversation. When we talk, we tend to share insights related specifically to our age and our background. It wouldn't be easy for him to have a similar conversation with anyone but a close personal friend. So it's not just that he's doing me some huge favor. He benefits from talking to me as well.

This must be what having self-confidence feels like. It's a strange feeling.


----------



## CNikki

In a way, deleting many people from contacts as well as not having them in my life has been a good thing. It gave me some space to evaluate the motives and reasons of them being around, even though some instances I knew that it wasn't good but didn't want to admit to them. I have no regrets either way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

zoom in on the photo:

https://i.redd.it/g5zeoeb1at8z.jpg


----------



## Kevin001

Things will be happening real soon...ready or not.


----------



## Going Sane

@Kevin001
i can relate to tht statement, im thinking something similar, life's moving fast, i need to try to keep up lol


----------



## Kevin001

Going crazy said:


> @Kevin001
> i can relate to tht statement, im thinking something similar, life's moving fast, i need to try to keep up lol


Sink or swim for me bro.


----------



## harrison

My physiotherapist thinks the dizziness I've been experiencing for ages is related to my migraines. When I saw her a few weeks ago she got me to do some excercises with her - just spinning around a few times and walking heel to toe etc - and that same night I had a strange new type of migraine. Since then I had them a number of times - they would last a few days at a time and leave you feeling completely knocked out.

I saw her again this morning and just did the spinning one a couple of times and hardly anything else. I had to come home again as it really knocked me for a six this time - she's obviously onto something.


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> Yep, I figured I'd regret accepting that friend request. :roll At least they're banned now so I could remove them without drama. I was the only person on their friends list...bet that gave them a good laugh. At least I had nothing super secret on my page or in my blog for them to use against me. Disappointed, troll?
> 
> I hate when trolls act nice toward me, when secretly I'm probably the exact demographic they're ridiculing the most. I look like a moron if I take them at face value, but I look like a douche if I treat them as a troll. How do you win? This one probably wasn't even female, was probably the very same troll that kept parodying themselves. A troll of a troll! And I thought I had no life.
> 
> I'd like to show support of female users in the future who've had the same crap romantic and social luck I've had...but are they all just trolls? Am I the only real one?  Unless it's a well-established user (and one recent user had a normal posting history before turning troll), *I can't help but suspect all such users are fake and are specifically mocking users like me, now.
> *
> This sucks.


I really don't think you should look at it like this Tehuti - I might be thinking of a different troll or user (hard to tell what "she" was) - but I think you should try and look at it as just *their* problem. Whoever they are they have some very serious issues of their own - I don't think they're specifically setting out to mock anyone in particular.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Good men don't hurt their women.


----------



## harrison

When I was walking through a big department store recently I was reminded of how I felt sometimes there years ago. I can distinctly remember feeling quite grandiose in there - but also slightly self-conscious and anxious at the same time. That's quite a strange combination of feelings to experience at the same time.


----------



## Blue Dino

firestar said:


> Today, when I got off the phone with my brother, my first thought, like always, was that he was very kind to take time out of his day to talk with me.
> 
> But for the first time, I realized that it's not just him being kind. He also feels a need for connection, for family. His life may not be as unstable as mine, but like me he's feeling insecure and anxious about the future. And I'm not completely terrible as a conversationalist, either. I hold up my end of the conversation. When we talk, we tend to share insights related specifically to our age and our background. It wouldn't be easy for him to have a similar conversation with anyone but a close personal friend. So it's not just that he's doing me some huge favor. He benefits from talking to me as well.
> 
> This must be what having self-confidence feels like. It's a strange feeling.


Yeah it must feel nice to have someone feel comfortable confiding in you and for social support of that level. I pretty much forgotten what that feeling feels like.



Persephone The Dread said:


> zoom in on the photo:
> 
> https://i.redd.it/g5zeoeb1at8z.jpg


:O that rusty fire alarm bell sure needs some sanding and polishing.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Aww come on, don't delete your reply to my post before I have the chance to write back  And just when I had a really good comeback 

@Persephone The Dread That's where they send misbehaving employees for a timeout :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why is it such a chore to put files on an iphone? On an android it's as quick and simple as you like


----------



## firestar

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah it must feel nice to have someone feel comfortable confiding in you and for social support of that level. I pretty much forgotten what that feeling feels like.


Thanks  I've had a rough time this past year, especially after a close family member was diagnosed with a terminal illness last summer. He was one of the few people in my family who was there for me through all of it, even though I was pretty difficult to deal with.


----------



## cybernaut

harrison said:


> Interesting to see what country you live in. Bargaining for anything every day is a real pain. In Indonesia you have to a lot too - although not so much in the big cities. In Bali I just tell them in Indonesian to put the meter on and if they don't I start opening the door to get out. I've only ever had to actually get right out once or twice.
> 
> I really like your avatar too - is it common for ladies to have that on their hands in your country or is that an Indian thing? I think I've seen it somewhere else.


Zero meters here unless you do taking an exclusive airport designated taxi. Im also in the capital, and you still have to bargain despite that.So, Indonesia seems to be a bit more ahead in terms of its taxi infrastructure. I also got out of another taxi when going back home yesterday . The funny thing was that I asked him if he knew how to get to my destination. As soon as he kept repeating ny destination in a confused tone, I got out and paid less than $1USD. If you dont know the directions to my location, then Im not wasting my time and money lol.

Yes, henna is common in India and Pakistan. Its definitely commonin the Middle East Gulf region too.Then, Ive also gotten henna done by some East Africans too. Didnt know that it was popular in East Africa until then . Its also common for some women to get it on their ankles and feet too. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut

Myosr said:


> Taxi stories are a daily thing for me. It always ruins my mood for the whole day if I argue or pay more than I should.


Yes, so many of them are just unreliable. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

My sister is a sucker for following trends. I laugh everytime she says she loves this or that, solely because it's in style right now. 
Like my glasses. They are old as fvck, the frame is peeling, the one eye frame thingy keeps popping open...i just change the lenses (need new ones, actually-- my eyesight is worse now). But because the design is _trending_, she finds just loooves them.

Just wait another year or so, you won't find them cool then.

lool.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Her mood swings are hard to deal with.

One minute were fine, the next we aren't, and at the end of the day it's all caused by work and education stress. 

And she say's she's bored, bored of talking to me, so I tell her I'm ****ing bored as well, because for the vast majority of people, talking online all the ****ing time IS boring.

Who the **** wants to do that?

Ive been trying to meet you again since I stayed at your house because the real you is a different person, and you clearly aren't bored of the real me because we are busy as hell doing stuff and have a good laugh.

Now though you've let your avoidant ways creep in again and it's like we never even met.

You're going to be bored if you never do anything fun.

You think I want to be on FB all the time talking about the same old ****, because we arent actually doing anything different to talk about.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> Why is it such a chore to put files on an iphone? On an android it's as quick and simple as you like


For me the only plus side of an iphone is how long they get updates for.

I'd rather go for something Android that's much cheaper like a moto G5 (my current phone is a G3) and upgrade when I need to.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> Her mood swings are hard to deal with.
> 
> One minute were fine, the next we aren't, and at the end of the day it's all caused by work and education stress.
> 
> And she say's she's bored, bored of talking to me, so I tell her I'm ****ing bored as well, because for the vast majority of people, talking online all the ****ing time IS boring.
> 
> Who the **** wants to do that?
> 
> Ive been trying to meet you again since I stayed at your house because the real you is a different person, and you clearly aren't bored of the real me because we are busy as hell doing stuff and have a good laugh.
> 
> Now though you've let your avoidant ways creep in again and it's like we never even met.
> 
> You're going to be bored if you never do anything fun.
> 
> You think I want to be on FB all the time talking about the same old ****, because we arent actually doing anything different to talk about.


If she is someone you care about, keep her around regardless. She might come back to you again.

Chin up, mate.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> Why is it such a chore to put files on an iphone? On an android it's as quick and simple as you like


It is Apple, who wants to be different to the point of absurdity.

>


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> If she is someone you care about, keep her around regardless. She might come back to you again.
> 
> Chin up, mate.


I've know her for years mate and she's still talking to me right now.

She's got two job interviews tomorrow for a supermarket, and she's trying to figure out which uni to go to and what to study as a mature student, and this interferes with our friendship.

Too much stress trying to focus on working towards a career and friendship at the same time.

Ive told her that there's people with careers, money and all the modern trappings who have SA and they are still miserable because they can't form a connection with a single person.

We have a connection but trying to earn a living just gets in the way.

I haven't seen her once in person since december 19th. :/

We should be going on holiday but it probably won't happen if she can't take a break.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Persephone The Dread said:


> zoom in on the photo:
> 
> https://i.redd.it/g5zeoeb1at8z.jpg


Hope he's enjoying the view and not thinking of topping himself. :b


----------



## Sabk

If my phone could talk to me about what I use it for...looool

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki

Hate the fact that I _have_ to deal with certain things/people who do nothing but hold one back. I thought I got away from this when I unfriended certain folks.


----------



## Lohikaarme

What if with every text message you sent, a copy of your backspaced sentences was sent as well?







Brrr.


----------



## Sabk

Lohikaarme said:


> What if with every text message you sent, a copy of your backspaced sentences was sent as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brrr.


Then I'd change my identity every time i sent one. A lot of work but...might be fun.


----------



## Sabk

Well exsqueeeeze me. 

I'm not a deep thinker, no. I have enough to deal with from what I do think about; enough to deal with from the world in general.

Why the **** would I add on to it? 
Why the **** would I enable and allow my mind to **** with me some more? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

This thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ut-a-driver-s-license-2035825/#post1090251425


----------



## CNikki

We may not be able to change our circumstances, but we can change the way we view and act on them. Unfortunately, I'm only starting to learn this now, even if it may not always seem like it. The process seems like the adversaries will never end and that I'll be stuck with the same routine because of them. Besides, ever since I was very young I've always been told (directly or indirectly) that things will end up one way and there's nothing that can be done to change it. I get people who tend to not take me seriously because of this. But so long as I have things in mind that I'd like to get done, no matter when or how I'll get to them, only then can I hope for change. Nobody else is going to do it for me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I suck at giving advice sometimes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seriously. It's been a month now


----------



## Karsten

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I suck at giving advice sometimes.


Yeah, my advice sucks too. I don't do a good job at making people feel better.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was talking to my dad on the phone and he mentioned one time he invited a bunch of people back to my parents house after a night out, and everyone was pretty drunk (one person lost a stiletto in our garden apparently, so my dad had to help search for that at 6am because apparently that went on all night and he was the most sober person by that point) and my mum fell into the bath and somehow managed to rip a sink off the wall while she was doing that (which my dad had to fix later.)  Is she Jessica Jones or something?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was talking to my dad on the phone and he mentioned one time he invited a bunch of people back to my parents house after a night out, and everyone was pretty drunk (one person lost a stiletto in our garden apparently, so my dad had to help search for that at 6am because apparently that went on all night) and my mum fell into the bath and somehow managed to rip a sink off the wall while she was doing that (which my dad had to fix later.)  Is she Jessica Jones or something?


That's hilarious. :lol


----------



## Sabk

**** it. I'm going back to being the quiet observer. Participating in discussions is overrated.

Enjoy, I'll just sit here, listen to you thinking you hold all the answers.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

EDIT Don't think its her. Vehicles don't match according to a local I just spoke to. 

Worried about my friend as there's been a bad crash in the small area she lives in which is notorious for accidents. Just texted her but no reply. It was at a time when she might be picking up her mom from work as well.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Dammit! I always forget >.<


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lohikaarme said:


> Dammit! I always forget >.<


lol


----------



## CNikki

Legs are acting up again.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

**** me Showtimes using Brendan Schaub. :doh


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

CNikki said:


> Legs are acting up again.


Restless [email protected]@rd leg syndrome? :frown2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Karsten said:


> Yeah, my advice sucks too. I don't do a good job at making people feel better.


Guess it's just that darn anxiety. I'm careful when I give advice because I don't want to say something that doesn't make sense or say something that might come off as offensive. But that's just how things are going to go regardless. I have some online anxiety that I should probably fix. :b


----------



## Crisigv

People are confusing. All types of people. I'm confusing. Kill me please.


----------



## SofaKing

Lohikaarme said:


> Dammit! I always forget >.<


LMAO...I get this ice cube trays as well.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> People are confusing. All types of people. I'm confusing. Kill me please.


:squeeze :hug :kiss

Please, don't do it. :no

Stay strong sweetheart. There IS light at the end of the tunnel.

If you need to chat, I am right here and willing to listen.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I think one of the hardest parts of fighting depression is the fact that you're completely on your own. No one else will support you or, heck, even try to understand you and what you're going though. And I think that sucks.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> People are confusing. All types of people. I'm confusing. Kill me please.


I can come over to Canada and eat you alive like I said if you wish? :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> LMAO...I get this ice cube trays as well.


Lol Ice cube trays are the absolute biggest *******s!

It's like washing a cutlery tray full of ****ing spoons.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Pete Beale said:


> Lol Ice cube trays are the absolute biggest *******s!
> 
> It's like washing a cutlery tray full of ****ing spoons.





SofaKing said:


> LMAO...I get this ice cube trays as well.


Ice cube trays are spoons on Nightmare mode :haha


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

TheSilentGamer said:


> I think one of the hardest parts of fighting depression is the fact that you're completely on your own. No one else will support you or, heck, even try to understand you and what you're going though. And I think that sucks.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


I've always thought that depression at it's worst feels like grieving the death of a loved one, but that loved one is yourself, and you're like a ghost, stuck in limbo without anyway of escaping or communicating with anyone else, including yourself.

For me at my worst, I've literally felt the exact same pain I've felt when losing a loved one.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lohikaarme said:


> Ice cube trays are spoons on Nightmare mode :haha


Sometimes when I'm really agitated, a simple spray from a itty bitty little tea spoon can send me into a violent, kitchen demolishing rage, but then there are times when I can get completely drenched by one of my water cube trays, and I'm just like, whatever, I'm wet, the windows wet, the cupboards wet, the floors wet, the draining things flooded, **** it, it's just water. I may have looked like I've been water bombed and pissed myself, but it is, what it is. Don't even bother drying myself either. :serious: lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Maybe I should stop apologizing for people who don't care about me...

Maybe you are right.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Jesus was nice/cool with pretty much everyone except those in authority who sat in harsh judgment of others yet so many in the church are amongst the most judgmental people you'll meet all the while shouting "praise Jesus" as loud as they can. Ironic


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> Jesus was nice/cool with pretty much everyone except those in authority who sat in harsh judgment or others yet so many in the church are amongst the most judgmental people you'll meet all the while shouting "praise Jesus" as loud as they can. Ironic


Thank god I am an Atheist. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thank god I am an Atheist. :lol


I'm Agnostic. Just something I've noticed though


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm Agnostic. Just something I've noticed though


I have noticed that with older family members on my end. I can relate to that. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I have noticed that with older family members on my end. I can relate to that. :lol


I think it's because they were promised the second coming & instead they got the church, lol


----------



## tehuti88

It's weird when my post is deleted but the posts quoting/replying to my post, with the text of my deleted post in them, are left standing. :?

Maybe things will get cleaned up later (I've got the screencaps anyway so it's no loss to me). I'm not mad, just puzzled. Not the first time I've seen this happen.


----------



## Crisigv

Pete Beale said:


> I can come over to Canada and eat you alive like I said if you wish? :b


Yes, feel free to come over. Not sure if I want to be eaten alive, though. Not a quick death.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> People are confusing. All types of people. I'm confusing. Kill me please.


Please no.


----------



## thomasjune

I'm going to have to deal with this hot weather and mow the lawn after work tomorrow before it gets worse. I kind of miss living in the city and not having to deal with this crap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Please no.


Meh, it'll happen.


----------



## thatsher

Canada is so beautiful...and green lol


----------



## Just Lurking

I wonder how many people actually click on short URL links.


----------



## tehuti88

Just Lurking said:


> I wonder how many people actually click on short URL links.


I don't, because I don't know where they're going to go. :/

The annoying thing about this site in particular though is when I press and hold over a link on my tablet to try to see the URL, it shows me some really long "viglink" thing instead. Result, I don't tap on links here on my tablet. I get hijacked enough without visiting links. :roll


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Pretty proud of myself for still being alive.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

thatsher said:


> Canada is so beautiful...and green lol


Except for October, November, December, January, February, March and some of April lol

I always thought you were Canadian...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Crisigv said:


> Meh, it'll happen.


If you kill me, I'll kill you back...deal?


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> The annoying thing about this site in particular though is when I press and hold over a link on my tablet to try to see the URL, it shows me some really long "viglink" thing instead. Result, I don't tap on links here on my tablet. I get hijacked enough without visiting links. :roll


Does that happen with all links, or just some of them?

I think VigLink is the ad service that automatically sets certain text in posts as an advertisement link.

Random, misleading, intrusive advertising and scripting. Yep, you know you're on a VerticalScope-run site when...


----------



## SofaKing

I'm exhausted and can never meet anyone's expectations of me...and therefore can't meet my own....so tired...so very tired....forever sleep. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> If you kill me, I'll kill you back...deal?


Deal


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Crisigv said:


> Deal


If ya ever wanna go "camping" just let me know. All we need is a tent, charcoal BBQ and booze.


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> If ya ever wanna go "camping" just let me know. All we need is a tent, charcoal BBQ and booze.


Oh right, "camping", I almost forgot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Internet access makes it quite hard to focus/concentrate


----------



## SofaKing

If she could just commit to me, things could really be perfect.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> If she could just commit to me, things could really be perfect.


Awwww! :hug :high5


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Meh, it'll happen.


----------



## Blue Dino

Every time I notice some sort of small symptom with my car, I feel unsettled and stressed. If only I had been much more diligent in taking it in for maintenance service, it would probably be in a much better shape right now. But honestly I am not sure if it's in bad shape or that I am just being paranoid.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Blue Dino said:


> Every time I notice some sort of small symptom with my car, I feel unsettled and stressed. If only I had been much more diligent in taking it in for maintenance service, it would probably be in a much better shape right now. But honestly I am not sure if it's in bad shape or that I am just being paranoid.


A lot of part failures do happen due to lack of servicing. But usually it's ok if leave it for a little bit past the scheduled service and doing a full service fixes most problems.

Only way to check if ok is to test parts on the car. Some things like engine sensors you can diagnose via laptop or a tablet like diagnostic device, cable.


----------



## Blue Dino

ANX1 said:


> A lot of part failures do happen due to lack of servicing. But usually it's ok if leave it for a little bit past the scheduled service and doing a full service fixes most problems.
> 
> Only way to check if ok is to test parts on the car. Some things like engine sensors you can diagnose via laptop or a tablet like diagnostic device, cable.


The transmission is noticeably getting a bit rougher. Not sure if it's having issues or it's just normal for an aging car. But I realize I haven't change the transmission oil in 60k miles :lol . I looked it up and it seems like that is either long overdue or it's not yet due for a oil change. Mixed answers  . On the other hand, if the transmission goes, the car goes, so I'm just paranoid.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have to find a way to be able to afford to live alone, I seriously need to be able to come home to no one else's BS but my own


----------



## SofaKing

S

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Blue Dino said:


> The transmission is noticeably getting a bit rougher. Not sure if it's having issues or it's just normal for an aging car. But I realize I haven't change the transmission oil in 60k miles :lol . I looked it up and it seems like that is either long overdue or it's not yet due for a oil change. Mixed answers  . On the other hand, if the transmission goes, the car goes, so I'm just paranoid.


If pull the dipstick, where you fill the automatic transmission with fluid, the automatic transmission fluid shouldn't look dark (black or close to) or burned smelling.

This dipstick is usually located close to the firewall (piece of metal between passenger compartment, engine bay) on the drivers side of the car in the engine bay. It sticks out as is usually a yellow colour or similar bright colour on the handle part. Just pull dipstick out of the tube, then wipe the end of it with a clean rag. Then reinsert dipstick in the tube it comes out of. Then remove again and check the fluid level (max and min with XXXX inbetween the words or similar), condition of the fluid. As long as it covers the XXXX it should be ok level wise. This should be done with transmission in park and engine running from memory. Then wipe again and reinsert the dipstick into dipstick tube.

If a automatic transmission, it has filter that if clogged can cause the transmission to what is called flare (rev higher than normal rpm shift point before changing up a gear). It's noticeable when this happens as the engine revs increase, but the car doesn't want to move forward with the rev increase.

General rule of thumb for servicing is every year or 10,000km for automatics (whichever comes first). If have an additional transmission oil cooler (usually needed in performance or towing applications), every year or 20,000km when the auto transmsission filter should be replaced.

Automatic transmission fluid is usually flushed out by machine every 40-60,000km. The km when change fluid depends a lot on the automatic transmission fluid that is used, the way you use the car (towing boats, etc or not, using on racetrack, etc). If towing or racetrack you replace the fluid a lot earlier.


----------



## harrison

I'm thinking it's pretty hard to go from living with my family to living on my own. I'm doing better than I was before but it's going to take a long time to get used to this.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

There's this image of me and my ex crush kissing each other for the first time burnt into my eyelids. Is it prophesying something? Is this still something to be gained from these feelings - the ones I've buried over time under numerous layers of resentment and frustration?

I don't love him and I never did. Maybe I'm just desperate, whether it be for simple action to fill the void in my chest for a while; or a simmering passion like that out of a novel.

The notion of all those words going unsaid for the rest of eternity has bile running into my throat. I have to tell him sooner or later. Only then, will my fate will seal. Just one simple kiss would facilitate my transformation into something that fits a tangible identity. Even nothing is better than nothing, though _something _would be ideal.


----------



## tehuti88

I think I've seen the latest incarnation of the (same?) troll who previously seemed to be satirizing unlucky women like me. (At @harrison , this is the troll I was referring to before and why I took their actions personally, since they seemed to be sympathizing with lonely women but now I suspect it was a joke at our expense. :/ Though yeah, that reflects more on them than on me.) "She" seems to be targeting a lonely male user now. Feel rather sorry for him.

Wonder how long it'll be before "she" shows "her" true colors again.


----------



## Marko3

damn kids nowadays are such good basketball players... LaMelo, Zion

better stop watchin YT and go to gym, weren-t there for almost a week now..

thank good I was able to preorder Nintendo mini classics SNES

ohh, yeah I need to go and play Battlefield 1, just awesome that game

and this song is awesome just now


----------



## tehuti88

I wonder when "a couple" came to mean "at least five." :con

...



Just Lurking said:


> Does that happen with all links, or just some of them?
> 
> I think VigLink is the ad service that automatically sets certain text in posts as an advertisement link.


I think it's all offsite links, though I couldn't be sure. Since the referring URL is so consistent I figured it was legit, but I dislike not being able to see the exact URL I'm about to tap on, since even some legitimate links are dangerous. :/

Oh, and every time I tap a YouTube link it takes me into the YouTube app... :x I tend to avoid YouTube links on my tablet. Well...I tend to avoid YouTube links, period.

I had to Google "VigLink" before I posted yesterday...all this time I'd thought it was "VigiLink."



> Random, misleading, intrusive advertising and scripting. Yep, you know you're on a VerticalScope-run site when...


Yep. :roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should eat and sleep


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I was asked to join a mental health awareness demonstration thing today outside the library when they were just setting it up, but I declined. I wanted to have a chat with them and tell them about my own issues, but they all looked much younger than me so I avoided it in the end. :/


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I have to be more conscious of my mood when the weather gets gloomy out, like during a rain storm or a grey cloudy day. :sigh


----------



## SofaKing

And another troll joins up....SAS is fast becoming worthless.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> And another troll joins up....SAS is fast becoming worthless.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Agreed.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I was feeling better, and now it has been snatched away from me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That's the second time someone has mistaken my bass in a soft gig bag for a rifle of some sort...because I just casually walk about with a rifle in public


----------



## tehuti88

*"Do you always carry beef in your pants?"
"Only when I'm visiting Mitch."*

--I really wanted to post in that "original quote" thread, but 1. all I have are quotes by my characters, and 2. they're not exactly what I'd call "inspirational." :lol


----------



## Pongowaffle

Blue Dino said:


> But I realize I haven't change the transmission oil in 60k miles :lol . I looked it up and it seems like that is either long overdue or it's not yet due for a oil change. Mixed answers  . On the other hand, if the transmission goes, the car goes, so I'm just paranoid.


It varies. I have seen a lot of cars that go past 150k without once a tranny oil change and their transmission is fine. But that depends on a lot of variables. As a cautious preventive measure if you are planning to keep the car around for a long time, best to change it every 30-50k miles. 60k should still be ok but I will change it asap.



SofaKing said:


> And another troll joins up....SAS is fast becoming worthless.


I am sure it is the same dozen that have been previously banned.


----------



## zonebox

Wax drippings on the ceiling of life, cling desperately to shower curtain rings. Just then, kings jingle a merry tune, dancing on froth and wearing the finest of goat's droppings, exclaim their need for love! Cruel boxes shipped from China torment the oppressed matches, and all I can do is stare. How can one live with the torment of the mundane fixations of life, when a buildup of ear wax prevents seeing anything relevant?

Oh, will the ship toil the lawns of mars on the morrow, and shall she ever surface from the other side of relaxation? Some say yes, others are disappointed with the loss of pudding pops, oh so long ago. I for one, say legs can run but they can never clap to the melody of rain dropping on the freshly laid cheese poofs.

Farewell paint drops, dripping away, may you find a home and make a lasting impression.


----------



## TryingMara

Ahh that's why you contacted me. Subtle but sneaky. How silly of me to think you gave a ****.


----------



## KelsKels

I've been smoking every day at _least_ 3 times a day, since I got up the nerve to start going to my local weedery. Problem is.. when I come down eventually I have a splitting headache. It's kinda making me want to quit even though I've only been going hard for about a month. I just don't really want to quit because weed makes life so much more fun and interesting to me.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Ahh that's why you contacted me. Subtle but sneaky. How silly of me to think you gave a ****.


:hug


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I just want to feel something.

Anything.

Even pain would suffice.


----------



## cinto

That my life is a hassle. I need a break from being a parent. But also that I despise being negative.


----------



## tehuti88

Just got this cute ad on my tablet... :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Service dogs are service dogs....emotional pets don't count. Actual services.


----------



## Blue Dino

ANX1 said:


> I
> 
> If a automatic transmission, it has filter that if clogged can cause the transmission to what is called flare (rev higher than normal rpm shift point before changing up a gear). It's noticeable when this happens as the engine revs increase, but the car doesn't want to move forward with the rev increase.


Thanks for that info. Yeah that sounds like what was going on. I am not sure if the rpm needle goes higher than normal. Maybe it is maybe not. I just notice the engine or maybe somewhere seems to roar a bit louder when it is accelerating at lower speeds. And the transmission is less smooth. Or maybe it has been like this all along and it's just my mind.

I checked the dipstick, I think transmission is the yellow one, and it looks pink. I can't tell if it's clean pink or dirty pink. Regardless I am probably gonna have to get the oil change.



Pogowiff said:


> It varies. I have seen a lot of cars that go past 150k without once a tranny oil change and their transmission is fine. But that depends on a lot of variables. As a cautious preventive measure if you are planning to keep the car around for a long time, best to change it every 30-50k miles. 60k should still be ok but I will change it asap.


Yeah I never heard of anyone saying they had their transmission oil changed before. Weird right? I am going to get it change regardless, amongst other things I need to get checked out for it like the timing belt, since I am planning to keep the car as long as it runs. Hopefully it lasts for a good long awhile.


----------



## Youarc

Currently in a loop where I watch a bunch of highly intelligent individuals speaking about very important realizations pertaining to humanity as a whole, become hopeful that such powerful messages exist, read the comments even though I know better and instantly lose all hope that anything remotely close to a meaningful answer could ever stick with these people, become angry that everybody HAS to be a critic about everything, click another video, rinse and repeat and thus:

I am thinking, why....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe tomorrow...maybe


----------



## Steve French

Man, logged in and the original had been closed at 1234. I put so many thoughts in that thread. Anyway,

I feel more myself when I am on substances. Mainly alcohol or cannabis. Like I am motivated, can get things done. I have accomplished quite a few things in the last year or two, really came out of my shell a bit and moved forward in life. Went to school, made a few friends, got a job. The entire time I was spurred along by alcohol and phenibut. I won't say they did it or anything, but as I was on them so much, they were tied in inextricably. I gain a contentedness with sobriety, like the past few days. I don't want to do anything but sleep and eat, and depressive thoughts keep eating away at my head. Strange. I even feel more anxious, when a hangover used to send me right over the edge. Maybe I've just become so familiar with alcohol and it's effects and my solutions to my problems that a deviation from the norm feels off.

I've been thinking a lot about going to the doctor and getting some benzos. I'll probably get told to **** off though. Seem to think I'm some sort of sociopathic drug addict just looking to scheme my way to a quick high rather than fixing myself. I accomplished more with some cbt techniques and internet drugs than I did with therapists and ssri's.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Blue Dino said:


> Thanks for that info. Yeah that sounds like what was going on. I am not sure if the rpm needle goes higher than normal. Maybe it is maybe not. I just notice the engine or maybe somewhere seems to roar a bit louder when it is accelerating at lower speeds. And the transmission is less smooth. Or maybe it has been like this all along and it's just my mind.
> 
> I checked the dipstick, I think transmission is the yellow one, and it looks pink. I can't tell if it's clean pink or dirty pink. Regardless I am probably gonna have to get the oil change.


You're welcome. 

Transmission dipstick is usually always close to the firewall on drivers side of car (on a right hand drive car, might be opposite side in the US due to being left hand drive). Engine dipstick is on front of engine. They are usually the same colour to indicate what they are.

Transmission flare is usually very noticeable. Like it would be 500-1000rpm or more above normal shift rpm. I have seen it happen with the wrong filter installed, where the neck / intake to filter was too long thus touching the pan where the fluid is in transmission. It starved the transmission of fluid which made the rpm on dash flare to like around something like 5000rpm before the car moved. Normally the transmission would shift around 2500-3000rpm.

A auto transmission transfers power from engine to transmission via a torque convertor which is fluid driven, hence why the engine was reving more due to lack of fluid to torque convertor.

Pink sounds normal for auto transmission or oil in general.

You'll notice dirty oil as it goes black in a engine (from pink or similar when new). It's due to contaminates in the oil from dirty blowby (exhaust gasses that pass by the rings) or dirty air filter, intake air leak, etc. Oil acts as a coolant that takes heat away from moving parts (cooled by oil cooler in bottom of radiator with auto transmission). When older / dirty or overheated it doesn't do this so well.

Auto transmission oil tends to make a smell, go a certain colour when the transmission overheats due to lack of fluid through the filter. That's how you can sort of tell there is problem with the filter (or factory oil cooler in bottom of radiator that can clog). Highest percentage of failures with auto transmissions is due to fluid starvation, transmission overheating (due to lack of servicing / replacing the filter or lack of additional oil cooler when towing, performance applications, faulty oil cooler in bottom of radiator, etc).


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Well it looks as though these float tanks will be my trump card. No CBD oil for now after the other night, but with a bit of luck a sleep study will provide more insight into what's going on with night terrors and so on in a few weeks time.

I'm really hoping that the sensory dep floats in epsom salts will be enough at regular intervals to resolve my sleep issues though, and with a bit of luck have a roll-on effect on pain, anxiety and depression additionally.


----------



## kivi

I had enough sleep but I still feel tired. Probably it's because of a bad dream I had.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if she knows. She must know. Everyone else seems to know


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## harrison

There are some very sweet people on this forum.


----------



## Kevin001

There are so much temptation around me I just can't give in.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Just got this cute ad on my tablet... :lol


Thank you for sharing. The end is. :lol


----------



## Crisigv

Too early to be up if I'm not working. Can't sleep in tomorrow either.


----------



## Jeff271

What sort of breakfasts can you put peanut butter on?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> There are so much temptation around me I just can't give in.


Yeah, I often feel like this in the supermarket too. :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Jeff271 said:


> What sort of breakfasts can you put peanut butter on?


Pancakes.


----------



## SplendidBob

So today I invoked a charity seller in the high street to purposefully walk away without being manipulated into signing up monthly. I let her compliment my beard, make friendly small talk, try to make me feel guilty for not donating anything to charities (which I admitted freely and openly) and then said "sorry, I don't do the monthly thing, but I would donate a single sum" (I once donated somewhere once and they didn't stop pestering me for _years_). She even tried to make me feel bad for not being able to keep the card thing she handed me at the beginning.

Good assertiveness practice charity sellers. Obviously you feel evil, but no more evil that just walking past ultimately.

I also went to the dentist where he said I "looked like the Jesus" multiple times and said he was going to post on his FB status he had Jesus in his chair today (lol). He asked if I wanted the local anaesthetic, I asked what the chances of getting away without much pain were and he said they would probably be shallow fillings. It turned out they weren't, but once you start with this kind of deal you never know how much longer there is to go. I just hope he got all of the decay out because he started talking about having to potentially root canal one of them and pull the other if there was bad future pain (ugh, why this **** didn't show up on the x-rays I have no clue, I have been about 3 years without fillings, if I lose teeth because of this I won't be happy).



Jeff271 said:


> What sort of breakfasts can you put peanut butter on?


All of them


----------



## Karsten

I can't wait until September.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> I can't wait until September.


Football?


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Football?


As much as I like seeing Tom Brady jizz all over the AFC :serious:

Nah, I'm just sick of this humid weather. I'm a 60 degrees kinda guy with a chill at night.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> As much as I like seeing Tom Brady jizz all over the AFC :serious:


:clap



> Nah, I'm just sick of this humid weather. I'm a 60 degrees kinda guy with a chill at night.


Understandable


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> :clap


No one should be allowed to be THAT good looking, THAT rich, and THAT much of a winner, lmfao. JK.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> No one should be allowed to be THAT good looking, THAT rich, and THAT much of a winner, lmfao. JK.


Enjoy it while you can. opcorn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I need to take a shower and eat brunch. :sigh


----------



## londongirl

i want to die. i want to die. i hate myself so much. why wont my heart stop beating. water. grilled cheese sandwhich. oh god i need to apply for jobs but i don't wanna.


----------



## riverbird

I really wish I could make an apple pie right now. Or just some apple pie filling would suffice.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lets go here!

Fast forward 20 minutes later

Doesn't want to go


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> Lets go here!
> 
> Fast forward 20 minutes later
> 
> Doesn't want to go


:lol :haha


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :lol :haha


Just showed her that **** but she ain't seen it yet. lol

**** me it's so hard dealing with other SA people.

I mean I have my issues but I'm not nuts.

She aint nuts in person she's fine, but on the net she's a different person, and a pain in the arse. :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :lol :haha


It's nice to see you laugh btw.

There's still hope left if you can have a good laugh in amongst all the ****. lol


----------



## tehuti88

So helpful to prove how s****y people can be to those who they claim "have it so easy" on a support site. :smile2:

Keep on "supportin'," and I'll keep on snippin'.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

tehuti88 said:


> So helpful to prove how s****y people can be to those who they claim "have it so easy" on a support site. :smile2:
> 
> Keep on "supportin'," and I'll keep on snippin'.


That is actually very disturbing.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah I never heard of anyone saying they had their transmission oil changed before. Weird right? I am going to get it change regardless, amongst other things I need to get checked out for it like the timing belt, since I am planning to keep the car as long as it runs. Hopefully it lasts for a good long awhile.


If the oil is still reddish or pinkish and not blackish, its still probably fine. But best to change it since it is after so many miles. Yeah timing belt you do not want to drag out. Better to change it sooner than later and something you should be willing to pay a bit more to insure a good mechanic to do. Lots of low quality sloppy mechanics usually do a bad job installing timing belts which ends up shortening the life of an engine among other problems.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I want to say hi, but I am getting nervous again. :afr


----------



## lylyroze

I would like to sleep well just one nighthing please.


----------



## tehuti88

Okay, so according to the Travel Channel, the Freemasons are using geomancy to set up a vast complex of underground military buildings beneath the Great Smoky Mountains in an effort to take over the world, and that's why weird s***--like a plane crashing, and a little kid disappearing, and a woman feeling vaguely ill while out on a walk, and another woman seeing a couple of strange lights and then having a dream about American Indians--keeps happening in the Great Smoky Mountains.

I told my dad (a Freemason) this, and he said, "That's supposed to be secret." :sus


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

What am I getting so anxious about all of a sudden? :afr


----------



## Kevin001

Just tested out my new flashlight and saw spider webs under my bed.......wow lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That you don't mix a soft drink with orange juice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tomorrow I'll put up a couple ads on a classified site and see if I can sell some odds and ends for a little pocket cash


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I felt like such an idiot enquiring about volunteering. I had absolutely no idea what to say that didn't come across as either platitudinous and/or hackneyed, though it's important to remember that this process is serving something beyond my own petty inadequacies and reservations.

I am grateful for the friendship I have with someone here that lead to the suggestion of it in the first place. Shrewdness and kindness are a rare but special mix indeed.


----------



## londongirl

starving myself at the moment and i can't stop thinking about grilled cheese sandwhiches with tomato juice


----------



## Blue Dino

Kevin001 said:


> Just tested out my new flashlight and saw spider webs under my bed.......wow lol.


Imagine all of those free protein, folic acid and zinc sources you've consumed while sleeping.  :b



ANX1 said:


> That you don't mix a soft drink with orange juice.


Orange Juice oddly don't mix well with a lot of stuff, as good as it tastes to do so. I always get sick after an orange juice/vodka mix.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> Imagine all of those free protein, folic acid and zinc sources you've consumed while sleeping.  :b


:serious:


----------



## Sabk

Foggy brain today. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

Her, as always. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Close up shots/pics of spiders should be banned from publication unless you've obtained a license to broadcast such traumatic imagery. I could have had a heart attack!


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> Close up shots/pics of spiders should be banned from publication unless you've obtained a license to broadcast such traumatic imagery. I could have had a heart attack!


I agree, let's start a petition.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> I agree, let's start a petition.


Start a petition? I'm gonna start a riot the next time that happens! lol


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> Start a petition? I'm gonna start a riot the next time that happens! lol


Good point, I'll join you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I had another crying spell last night when I was trying to go to sleep.

My brain won't shut off. :sigh


----------



## SplendidBob

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I had another crying spell last night when I was trying to go to sleep.
> 
> My brain won't shut off. :sigh


 hang in there fella


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Why does the History Channel focus their programming on these ridiculous conspiracy theories nowadays? That Ancient Aliens show is currently airing, and I'm over here laughing my *** off everytime they mention some landmark with markings/carvings on it, and suggesting that it's evidence that extraterrestrials were responsible for its creation. They used to show some series worth watching, and now this channel is being plagued by reality shows and baseless theories. It looks like that the Discovery Channel is headed down the same route too.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I had another crying spell last night when I was trying to go to sleep.
> 
> My brain won't shut off. :sigh


Ugh, those are a ***** to deal with. Hope it gets better for you dude.


----------



## Laurelles

Fffffff my laptop isn't gonna be able to get fixed until next month! I've got so many projects I wanna do


----------



## Kevin001

I got time to make a video mind as well.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## cybernaut

I mean at first it was interesting...then you just notice that's it's the same everywhere you go.


----------



## cinto

OneLove21 said:


> I mean at first it was interesting...then you just notice that's it's the same everywhere you go.


Hahaha for the most part.


----------



## cinto

What would I do without coffee, also why does it feel like autumn


----------



## tehuti88

I'm noticing a trend of when somebody, who usually spends their time either downplaying my/others' problems or else outright ridiculing us, finally seems to show a spark of empathy or a willingness to understand...I take this willingness to listen at face value, and pour my heart out trying to present my side in a (moderately) levelheaded fashion so they can see where I'm coming from...

...and then they never bother replying. And just go on with the downplaying or belittling, like I never reached out to them at all. This has happened at least _twice_ recently, if not more. Wasted, wasted words.

I don't know why I waste my time thinking some people can even _try_ to see where somebody else is coming from. (Weirdly, these people often demand understanding from others, themselves.) Once a bully, always a bully. I just wonder why they pretend to be openminded for brief moments...maybe they find it funny?

"Look at this gullible moron, blathering on and thinking I care. :lol :lol :lol "

...



acidicwithpanic said:


> Why does the History Channel focus their programming on these ridiculous conspiracy theories nowadays? That Ancient Aliens show is currently airing, and I'm over here laughing my *** off everytime they mention some landmark with markings/carvings on it, and suggesting that it's evidence that extraterrestrials were responsible for its creation. They used to show some series worth watching, and now this channel is being plagued by reality shows and baseless theories. It looks like that the Discovery Channel is headed down the same route too.


National Geographic Channel is starting to head that way, too. The Learning Channel is already a lost cause. :/ I like a good conspiracy theory program every once in a while, but must this and "reality" programming *completely* take over what used to be legitimate, interesting channels...?

Also, what does chopping down trees (_Ax Men_) have to do with history...? :|

I still remember when TLC used to air programming about surgery (not plastic surgery, but regular surgery)...it was kind of gruesome, but at least it was real and it was educational.


----------



## Sabk

Pet peeve: having no sense of time, not respecting the time set when plans are made.
Drives me crazy!


----------



## CNikki

Good news is that I contacted a different support group than the one I initiated and they've answered my email. I'll hear from them by next week.

Now I need to make a few other changes in my life and hopefully I'll have 'some' meaning to it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> Good news is that I contacted a different support group than the one I initiated and they've answered my email. I'll hear from them by next week.
> 
> Now I need to make a few other changes in my life and hopefully I'll have 'some' meaning to it.


Good luck hun! :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What a wholly lazy day


----------



## Chevy396

My favorite Spider-man from the 90's:

http://spyder8108.deviantart.com/art/90-s-cartoon-Spider-man-157778182


----------



## acidicwithpanic

tehuti88 said:


> National Geographic Channel is starting to head that way, too. The Learning Channel is already a lost cause. :/ I like a good conspiracy theory program every once in a while, but must this and "reality" programming *completely* take over what used to be legitimate, interesting channels...?
> 
> Also, what does chopping down trees (_Ax Men_) have to do with history...? :|
> 
> I still remember when TLC used to air programming about surgery (not plastic surgery, but regular surgery)...it was kind of gruesome, but at least it was real and it was educational.


Oh yeah, NG is pretty lame now although they still air a few good programs. I remember watching all of those medical shows on TLC as a kid. They air occasionally but you'd be lucky to catch one of those while flipping channels on a normal day. I'll admit that watching TLC sometimes can be a guilty pleasure but the programming is soooo trashy and it's pointless entertainment. It's like watching the Kardashians - amusing but annoying and artificial all at once.

Oh well. At least we still have PBS for educational, informative entertainment.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Blue Dino said:


> Orange Juice oddly don't mix well with a lot of stuff, as good as it tastes to do so. I always get sick after an orange juice/vodka mix.


With fanta (vodka) it ain't good.  :grin2:



CNikki said:


> Good news is that I contacted a different support group than the one I initiated and they've answered my email. I'll hear from them by next week.
> 
> Now I need to make a few other changes in my life and hopefully I'll have 'some' meaning to it.


Good to hear.


----------



## uziq

How do I get out of this rut? And if I can't, how can I begin to accept myself for who I am.


----------



## Lohikaarme

What is this sorcery?!? *.*


----------



## Sabk

On the surface it's easy to be open. I might go deep in sharing stories and all. But after a while, this type of closeness with someone is terrifying. It creeps the living **** out of me. 
How people can keep this up for more than a few weeks is a mystery to me. ****, I wish I could share more of myself for a longer period of time. The thought of letting someone in on all my ****..I'm having a hard enough time doing it here where I'm anonymous 😖😢
I'm trying.
Fear of closeness, fml.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

I'm up for a drink.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Just tested out my new flashlight and saw spider webs under my bed.......wow lol.


Cobwebs in your fleshlight? :con


----------



## Herzeleid

i'm tired of these ****ing *******s blasting their ****ty music


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

The stress she's under trying to pick a uni subject to study and find a job is destroying us. 

I'm tired of lack of money destroying our lives.

There's just no hope unless you can be one of these massively outgoing people with tonnes of ****ing positive energy to some how fit everything in.


----------



## scintilla

I'm thinking about the odd times I still come back here, how this site has changed (but really it hasn't). I have a lot of the forums hidden now but I still find a lot of it strangely triggering.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Cobwebs in your fleshlight? :con


Flashlight! Lol.....spider webs under the bed, we're good now .


----------



## Overdrive

Qu'il fait chaud....Oh con !.


----------



## fluorish

Spent too much time on my comp today, made me feel kinda ya ya, yeh, coo. I need air. dont know how i use to spend so much time on here.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm on the edge, again. Can't decide whether to recommit to a life prolonging lifestyle of health and optimal attractiveness for someone my age or whether to embrace the "bitter old man" with no expectations of partnership and longevity and go the pizza, beer, cigarettes route.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A cute gal on OkCupid sent me a message last night. Let's see how this goes, shall we?



SofaKing said:


> I'm on the edge, again. Can't decide whether to recommit to a life prolonging lifestyle of health and optimal attractiveness for someone my age or whether to embrace the "bitter old man" with no expectations of partnership and longevity and go the pizza, beer, cigarettes route.


Pizza, beer, and, cigs sound more fun than jumping.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> I'm on the edge, again. Can't decide whether to recommit to a life prolonging lifestyle of health and optimal attractiveness for someone my age or whether to embrace the "bitter old man" with no expectations of partnership and longevity and go the pizza, beer, cigarettes route.


fwiw the pizza, beer and cigs route doesn't really improve happiness anyway, in my experience. Its like an illusion of feeling better caused by the dopamine hit of anticipation, but then when you cave, you just feel kinda ****ty for caving.

The former (for me anyway) delivers a better state of mind, partly because it puts in place better habits perhaps. There is some value inherent to trying to be a healthy and attractive older ******* . Partnership or no, it has value in itself.


----------



## Amphoteric

this made my day!!! :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

I reorganised my bedside table drawers tonight because I noticed how messy they were, and I wanted to try to find a 5 or 10 cent coin so I could scratch an iTunes card.

I found two or three pieces of some sort of fruit flavoured chewing gum I didn't like that I got for free from a shop on the day it opened a few months ago, so I gave it to my dad. He wanted to know where I got it from, so I told him "a shop" without thinking, then left to go and put something away.

It took me about a minute to realise what I said.  I thought it was funny because nearly everything is from "a shop".


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> I'm on the edge, again. Can't decide whether to recommit to a life prolonging lifestyle of health and optimal attractiveness for someone my age or whether to embrace the "bitter old man" with no expectations of partnership and longevity and go the pizza, beer, cigarettes route.


I've been overweight without a social life and normal weight without a social life. The latter is harder to maintain but I like it more, all things being equal. I like having energy and I like being able to move around easily.


----------



## SofaKing

firestar said:


> I've been overweight without a social life and normal weight without a social life. The latter is harder to maintain but I like it more, all things being equal. I like having energy and I like being able to move around easily.


Well, I walked 3mi roundtrip to eat a cheesesteak, so it'll have to wait until Monday!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> Well, I walked 3mi roundtrip to eat a cheesesteak, so it'll have to wait until Monday!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Haha, food is always a good motivation to stay in shape


----------



## Canadian Brotha

In summary...


uziq said:


> How do I get out of this rut? And if I can't, how can I begin to accept myself for who I am.


I too wonder...


SofaKing said:


> I'm up for a drink.


Bourbon on the rocks...


Pete Beale said:


> I'm tired of lack of money destroying our lives.
> 
> There's just no hope unless you can be one of these massively outgoing people with tonnes of ****ing positive energy to some how fit everything in.


This is how I feel about money & my upcoming job applications/interviews/life...


iAmCodeMonkey said:


> A cute gal on OkCupid sent me a message last night. Let's see how this goes, shall we?


I'm waiting to see myself...


crimeclub said:


> ...and objects to throw at the tv when Cercei is on screen.


I like Cercei in that, come what may, it just makes her truer to her nature, horrid as it may be...


----------



## CNikki

Still wish I wasn't so alone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> yeah, if someone considers itself her fan, they should love all her work!!


The stupidest YouTube comment yet (OK no, but only because YouTube at it's extreme is a cesspool.)


----------



## Witchblade

I am ****ing back! Woooooooooo!!!


----------



## Sabk

I'm behind on my Listverse reading. I think the last time I checked it out was back in jan. 
Nothing to do on this Saturday night (not that i mind, really) and I coud use something to distract my mind and steer it away from internal distractions.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol wtf

How gullible.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Witchblade said:


> I am ****ing back! Woooooooooo!!!


Interesting. You're only the second person I've ever seen get a ban reversal on here.


----------



## Witchblade

SamanthaStrange said:


> Interesting. You're only the second person I've ever seen get a ban reversal on here.


I still don't entirely understand what happened, but I'm just glad it's all resolved now.


----------



## Amphoteric

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol wtf
> 
> How gullible.


My thoughts exactly :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> Still wish I wasn't so alone.


You and me both. :hug :squeeze :kiss


----------



## Sabk

Hmmmm


----------



## CNikki

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You and me both. :hug :squeeze :kiss


It sucks, man.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I guess today is a stay home lazy bed day. Almost threw up my breakfast and lunch, but I'm glad it doesn't look severe nor am I in pain.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Trying to come up with a message for this gal on OkCupid who has some common interests with me.


----------



## tehuti88

Well crap.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm sick of trying with her and getting nowhere.

Don't know why I ever bothered and it's madness what I keep doing.

Just give up already ffs.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> I'm sick of trying with her and getting nowhere.
> 
> Don't know why I ever bothered and it's madness what I keep doing.
> 
> Just give up already ffs.


Oh man!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Oh man!


She's trying to push me away by being horrible to me.

I told her it's her loss.

I wish I could move on tbh. I don't need this drama.

All I want is someone to chill out with but it's like talking to a different person online and she's completely forgot the good times we had.

Their really is no need for any of this ****.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> She's trying to push me away by being horrible to me.
> 
> I told her it's her loss.
> 
> I wish I could move on tbh. I don't need this drama.
> 
> All I want is someone to chill out with but it's like talking to a different person online and she's completely forgot the good times we had.
> 
> Their really is no need for any of this ****.


You deserve better than that, man!

I am completely on your side here. :grin2:


----------



## SofaKing

Will I ever learn?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You deserve better than that, man!
> 
> I am completely on your side here. :grin2:


Well as they say, there are two sides to every story, but I'm trying, have tried my best and it ain't good enough.

Anyway, thanks mate. :smile2:



SofaKing said:


> Will I ever learn?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Not if you're anything like me you won't! :bash lol


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> Well as they say, there are two sides to every story, but I'm trying, have tried my best and it ain't good enough.
> 
> Anyway, thanks mate. :smile2:
> 
> Not if you're anything like me you won't! :bash lol


Hang in there. You've got a lot of stress lately.. take it easy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Lurking

Big family BBQ tomorrow with people I don't see very often...

I need to think of answers to "what's new," "what have you been up to," and the like.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Just Lurking said:


> Big family BBQ tomorrow with people I don't see very often...
> 
> I need to think of answers to "what's new," "what have you been up to," and the like.


Fake it till yah make it! :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm the only Canadian that I know of that won't go outside at all for days on end in the best days of summer(22°C-32°C) because of SA/avoidance/agoraphobic tendencies...I should go take out the trash and pick out the weeds in the yard something, but I'm content to be a reclusive hermit in the basement listening to podcasts & working on music/poetry instead


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ugh, enough with these ****ing trolls!!!!! :mum


----------



## truant

SamanthaStrange said:


> Ugh, enough with these ****ing trolls!!!!! :mum


I agree. This place has really gone to the dogs.


----------



## SofaKing

truant said:


> I agree. This place has really gone to the dogs.


Yeah...I wish people wouldn't quote he troll's posts since it'll be that much easier for mods to mass delete and clean up the threads, I hope.


----------



## tehuti88

They actually sent me a _friend request_. :lol

I love that I can get somebody into such a tizzy without even having to do anything but be myself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> They actually sent me a _friend request_. :lol
> 
> I love that I can get somebody into such a tizzy without even having to do anything but be myself.


You have some weird fans, lol. But, seriously, I am sorry you had to go through that, it was unpleasant to watch. :blank


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tehuti88 said:


> They actually sent me a _friend request_. :lol
> 
> I love that I can get somebody into such a tizzy without even having to do anything but be myself.


This post made me giggle. :lol :haha


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> You have some weird fans, lol. But, seriously, I am sorry you had to go through that, it was unpleasant to watch. :blank


They're at it again already. :lol

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti69-877545/

Ah sad. For them.


----------



## Kevin001

3 bad marriages wow, don't give up I guess.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> They're at it again already. :lol
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti69-877545/
> 
> Ah sad. For them.


I'd say they need a new hobby.


----------



## Karsten

tehuti88 said:


> I love that I can get somebody into such a tizzy without even having to do anything but be myself.


It's the avatar.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The troll keeps joining. I'm banning them as fast as I can in a way that deletes all of their posts, but if someone quotes them, it can take longer to delete everything. Ignoring the trolls is the best way to get rid of them. If they get a reaction, they'll keep joining because that's what they want.


----------



## yoonji

I'm thinking that my friends aren't really great friends anymore. We've grown apart and I think I'm a burden for them. I don't really want to be around them anymore. But they're my only friends and my oldest friends of 11 years so I'm not sure whether to block them out completely, distance myself, or continue the relationship. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

Alas, I have to log off into real life and will miss the end of things. :sigh

It's getting sadly repetitive now anyway.


----------



## uziq

my burrito is way too hot


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sometimes I don't even know what the purpose behind me being here feeling these things and being forced to comply with other people's values and ideologies is all going to amount to. It's almost as if the universe wants me to go along with everything as it is presented to me and live according to the dominant narrative so as to traverse the path of least resistence, thus providing some sort of physical and material comfort but no spiritual wellness whatsoever.

Why am I faced with such aggression, misunderstanding and general derision when I want to think outside ofmthe existing parameters, and perhaps peacefully persue alternative values? Why are we so threatened by differing views and why do we have to focus so hard on them to the point where we can make each other's lives miserable?

Is this all simply a part of a grander plan? Perhaps I'll never know.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Sometimes I don't even know what the purpose behind me being here feeling these things and being forced to comply with other people's values and ideologies is all going to amount to. It's almost as if the universe wants me to go along with everything as it is presented to me and live according to the dominant narrative so as to traverse the path of least resistence, thus providing some sort of physical and material comfort but no spiritual wellness whatsoever.
> 
> Why am I faced with such aggression, misunderstanding and general derision when I want to think outside ofmthe existing parameters, and perhaps peacefully persue alternative values? Why are we so threatened by differing views and why do we have to focus so hard on them to the point where we can make each other's lives miserable?
> 
> Is this all simply a part of a grander plan? Perhaps I'll never know.


We'll both have our time to rage at the Gods and demand answers...we may not get them though, or worse, they'll be of little or no satisfaction, however for a moment the agenda and the rules will be self governed not externally determined


----------



## Blue Dino

Silent Memory said:


> The troll keeps joining. I'm banning them as fast as I can in a way that deletes all of their posts, *but if someone quotes them, it can take longer to delete everything.* Ignoring the trolls is the best way to get rid of them. If they get a reaction, they'll keep joining because that's what they want.


That's good to know.

Yeah it's like they don't even try to talk differently or post different subjects. Some you can pinpoint who they were.


----------



## unemployment simulator

there is someone in my neighbourhood obnoxiously drilling and banging constantly. like I can understand if it was essential repairs and workmen doing some emergency work. but this is just someone who's decided at the weekend to get all his tools out and start pissing everyone off!


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

If they really are looking for me maybe I should give them a chance. I am the bad guy in the situation anyways... Then again it probably would just upset them more, I'd be terrible. I think they'll come out the loser in the situation no matter what, at this point. :c


----------



## Sabk

My friend sent me this and yep. I agree with the assessment, me being the INTJ and she the ENFP. Spot on, minus the dating part.

http://astroligion.com/intj-enfp-relationships-love-dating/

Even though we're opposites in so many ways, we think alike. Just earlier today we thought the same thing at the same time, she just said a second before me. Lol @ the extrovert expressing herself more readily in comparison to the introvert.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWelshOne

Am I even allowed to say that I'm a little disappointed that the next Doctor is a woman?

Don't get me wrong, I like the actress and her past work. And I think after the Missy thing, we all knew this was coming. But does this mean Time Lords and Time Ladies are always interchangeable? Is Romana gonna come back as a man? Are we gonna find out that Susan is an established male character? Still, at least it's not 'The Master turns into a snake' again...


----------



## Sabk

TheWelshOne said:


> Am I even allowed to say that I'm a little disappointed that the next Doctor is a woman?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the actress and her past work. And I think after the Missy thing, we all knew this was coming. But does this mean Time Lords and Time Ladies are always interchangeable? Is Romana gonna come back as a man? Are we gonna find out that Susan is an established male character? Still, at least it's not 'The Master turns into a snake' again...


Is this official? 
I don't like the idea either.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## crimeclub

I have to stop getting so excited about watching Game of Thrones tonight because I'm about to be rocking a full-on raging throner out here in public.


----------



## tehuti88

I wish I knew where that little autism book of mine went, just when I want to browse it a bit, too. :/


----------



## shyvr6

Getting a sharp pain in a specific area on the left side of my abdomen at the bottom of my rib cage when I breathe deep or press on it. I hope it isn't kidney related and maybe just a muscle strain, but I'll just wait it out a little.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Taking a long break.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Maybe the cause of my heightened anxiety in the past week is the result of my increased caffeine consumption. I enjoy summer classes more than full terms, but the anxiety of the thought about falling behind if you're not cautious sneaks up on you more. Kind of like when you're on your 4th bottle of soju.


----------



## SplendidBob

@tehuti88 sorry that **** happened here last night . Keep on being you, you are awesome.



TheWelshOne said:


> Am I even allowed to say that I'm a little disappointed that the next Doctor is a feemal?


This is sexist. Nothing wrong with feemal doctors.



crimeclub said:


> I have to stop getting so excited about watching Game of Thrones tonight because I'm about to be rocking a full-on raging throner out here in public.


Just make sure the trousers are the right level of tightness










(I will never skip the opportunity to post that pic).


----------



## firestar

I hate that I get sleepy so early and yet have so much trouble staying asleep. Although last night it might have been the random missed phone call that woke me up at 2 a.m. I'm not entirely sure if I was awake and then the phone rang or if it was the other way around.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> @tehuti88 sorry that **** happened here last night . Keep on being you, you are awesome.
> 
> This is sexist. Nothing wrong with feemal doctors.
> 
> Just make sure the trousers are the right level of tightness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I will never skip the opportunity to post that pic).


Do you think that guy even bothered to check the mirror before he left home or he was actually going for that look? 

And as for "The Doctor" - she's a lot better looking than that last silly old codger. haha


----------



## Equity

TheWelshOne said:


> Am I even allowed to say that I'm a little disappointed that the next Doctor is a woman?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the actress and her past work. And I think after the Missy thing, we all knew this was coming. But does this mean Time Lords and Time Ladies are always interchangeable? Is Romana gonna come back as a man? Are we gonna find out that Susan is an established male character? Still, at least it's not 'The Master turns into a snake' again...


They should bring back Karen Gillan as the doctor instead, for some reason that I can't explain here. I'd like to see the current one go on as long as Matt did though. 




This parody foreshadowed the Doctor turning into a woman, and the Master gets lady bumps before that.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I want to feel and be inspired. I haven't made art in so long...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*"Life is not easy, oh no, it's rough, it's tough, in every way, oh no"*


----------



## tehuti88

I'm _fairly_ certain I know which troll was behind the plethora of aliases last night/this morning, based on timing and the fact that I'd been recently interacting with that particular troll and they seemed to be starting to take it personally. If I'm right, it's somebody behind another string of troll accounts.

And it looks like that user is back under their more regular persona already. (Not the same username, but I guessed it was them before they even posted. And was right.) Posting the _exact same_ stuff as before.

So much dedication...but so little actual effort.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

tehuti88 said:


> I'm _fairly_ certain I know which troll was behind the plethora of aliases last night/this morning, based on timing and the fact that I'd been recently interacting with that particular troll and they seemed to be starting to take it personally. If I'm right, it's somebody behind another string of troll accounts.
> 
> And it looks like that user is back under their more regular persona already. (Not the same username, but I guessed it was them before they even posted. And was right.) Posting the _exact same_ stuff as before.
> 
> So much dedication...but so little actual effort.


?


----------



## tehuti88

Ominous Indeed said:


> ?


They're starting to make themselves obvious again.

Aside from that I can't say much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There seems to be quite a bit of commotion about trolls. In all my time here I've never had an issue. I'm like Switzerland, always neutral whatever happens...or I'm just clueless, either way


----------



## waterfairy

Why am I so stupid?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

MODERATORS!!! WHERE YOU AT?!?



waterfairy said:


> Why am I so stupid?


Awww! You're not stupid, sweetheart! :hug :squeeze


----------



## waterfairy

@iAmCodeMonkey I think they're working on it 

:blush  I'm not stupid, but I do stupid **** sometimes :lol


----------



## Dissonance

Seeing & traversing in the 4th dimensional earth....


----------



## Just Lurking

Dissonance said:


> Seeing & traversing in the 4th dimensional earth....


I have no idea what that is, but it sounds like a place I'd like to see as well.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Want to be a moderator?


----------



## tehuti88

Have to log off for now, because I actually have a little bit of a life. :yawn


----------



## waterfairy

@She and Her Darkness I'm up for it. I like hunting down trolls :grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

the cheat said:


> I can't believe it was three years ago today that I first took the train to Toronto to meet you in person. Seems like it was only yesterday. I'll cherish my memories of us forever. I am very sorry.


Stay strong, brother! :high5


----------



## HenDoggy

Tired.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Junimoon11

I felt like I would be really good at a relationship, and that I would be a great girlfriend but now that I am in one I have driven myself up the wall. I am so insecure and I can never believe that anyone actually just loves me for me and every time he compliments me, I always think hes lying even though I know he isn't. Am I just not ready for this yet? Will I ever be though? I feel like It's really bothersome to him to though. And I have shared more to him then anyone else which is way to scary. It's like he's constantly picking in my brain and it makes me have panic attacks. I have had more panic attacks recently then I ever have before and maybe it's a good sign? because that may mean I am opening up more but at the same time it is torture. I feel so stupid, how do people do this....


----------



## Winds

Its strange how not going out much gives me a greater appreciation for the world around me when I do. Also the little things that most don't notice or really care about, seem to stick out the most to me.


----------



## riverbird

I'm starting school again next month (online classes, thankfully!) and I'm nervous. I'm excited though.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Cold, tired thoughts.


----------



## Chevy396

"Shall we begin?"


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Sassandclass

Thinking about if I have toxic shame or not... or if I'm overthinking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWelshOne

Dear Amazon, a delivery slot would be really helpful to those of us who don't wanna hang around all day waiting for a parcel.



Sabk said:


> Is this official?
> I don't like the idea either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


AFAIK it's official, yep. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-40626224



splendidbob said:


> This is sexist. Nothing wrong with feemal doctors.






harrison said:


> And as for "The Doctor" - she's a lot better looking than that last silly old codger. haha


Lol, perks of being me: I think they're both cute.



Callsign said:


> They should bring back Karen Gillan as the doctor instead, for some reason that I can't explain here. I'd like to see the current one go on as long as Matt did though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This parody foreshadowed the Doctor turning into a woman, and the Master gets lady bumps before that.


If the Doctor had to be a woman, I was rooting for Tilda Swinton. But I've been sceptical of the casting choice every time and I've always been wrong. Hoping it happens again this time. Not sure about Karen, although at least he'd finally be ginger. 

Also, goddammit, now I wish Jonathan Pryce had played The Master...


----------



## harrison

TheWelshOne said:


> Lol, perks of being me: I think they're both cute.


Every time I see him I'm reminded of a great old film called Local Hero - did you ever see that? Burt Lancaster is very funny in it too. It's great.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to watch that flick Falling Down again where the guy snaps at society and goes on a rampage


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> I need to watch that flick Falling Down again where the guy snaps at society and goes on a rampage


Love it. Seen it so many times.

In fact I'm off out now for a McDonalds so check the UK News for a mad man who went ape **** if they shaft me with the pickles.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pete Beale said:


> Love it. Seen it so many times.
> 
> In fact I'm off out now for a McDonalds so check the UK News for a mad man who went ape **** if they shaft me with the pickles.


I'm listening to TalkSport so I'm sure I'll hear about you in the headlines part of the broadcast, haha


----------



## Sabk

Ugh. A female Doctor. Don't like it. I'm used to The Doctor being a dude. I don't like change. 
We'll see, I guess. 

Capaldi sucked ***** though, so I'm not sad seeing him go.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Running late already...ugh.


----------



## SofaKing

This is going to be a long week...and already waking up with a poor attitude and outlook.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma

How do I wake my spirit cold?
We always say when our history's told
If only we knew the things we know
There's a question ages old

Let me down easy, let me down slow
If all good things ever come and go
Let me back down in a place I know
Hold the nail for the hammer stroke

Oh this my trash, this my tome
Oh this my blood, this my bone

How do I learn my dreams to mold
To lay them bare in the morning cold?
If they're still out there then the chasm grows
For all you know, for all you've known

Let me down easy, let me down slow
If all good things ever come and go
Let me back down in a place I know
Hold that nail for the hammer stroke

Oh this my weapon, this my loam
Oh this my blood, this my bone

How do I wake my spirit cold?
Most people die but others just go
She's still out there and the chasm grows
Steady are the feet in the morning glow

Oh this my trash, this my tome
Oh this my weapon, this my loam

Oh this my mountain, this is my home
How do I wake my spirit cold?
There's a question ages old


----------



## Myosr

To emote or not to emote. That has always been the question.


----------



## forever in flux

Myosr said:


> To emote or not to emote. That has always been the question.


I know what you mean; it's like those people who tell you that it's healthy and cathartic to use your tears as a lubricant when having a pity wank in the immediate aftermath of a difficult breakup...

I always thought those people were ****ing crazy tbh, but I guess it's just 'different strokes for different folks' (no pun intended!) and a matter of whatever gets you through those difficult hours and days


----------



## SplendidBob

forever in flux said:


> I know what you mean; it's like those people who tell you that it's healthy and cathartic to use your tears as a lubricant when having a pity wank in the immediate aftermath of a difficult breakup...


I need more people like that in my life lol. I agree with them though.


----------



## SplendidBob

Frustration forum blocked again. Every time I do this I feel "hmm things are quiet around here, but much less annoying".


----------



## tehuti88

Stupid dumb gibberish popup, it's like everywhere now.


----------



## Lohikaarme

* *




"When people ask you what happened here, tell them the North Remembers. Tell them Winter Came for House Frey"


----------



## Jeff271

I think earth bending is more fun than fire bending, although that's handy when you want tea.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That was just another one of my regular anxiety nightmares but thank god I got it over with instead of skipping it like I really wanted to


----------



## Crisigv

Why do I have to have so much anxiety walking through the mall to get a coffee? I hate being so self conscious.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> Why do I have to have so much anxiety walking through the mall to get a coffee? I hate being so self conscious.


Why indeed for all the basic tasks that cause physical and mental discomfort for no real reason. Apparently a large part of mankind has evolved to freak out without cause


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Made one new friend on OkCupid yesterday. She added me on Facebook also. Let's try and keep this going, shall we?


----------



## Chevy396

“Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more”


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Am I the only person who thinks the doctor is more interesting now he's changing sex? Plus he's an alien who constantly regenerates into different bodies/personalities so it doesn't even seem weird to me. I'm not a fan of Doctor Who at all though (way too cheesy for me,) and won't be watching it - so maybe that's why I don't care but yeah.. 

I read somewhere that Tilda Swinton might have played the role, I really could never see that happening at this point it just doesn't seem like a role she'd take on. But I would definitely watch it if she did. That would be so ****ing awesome lol. Or terrible, because writing is still relevant I suppose..

Something else that occurs to me though.. Steven Moffat writes Doctor Who. I did watch some of Sherlock a long while back and I was talking to my brother about Sherlock, and at some point in the conversation he said he thinks Steven Moffat is pretty bad at writing female characters (apparently it's not a unique opinion to him.) He expanded on that, but I can't remember what he said specifically, there was a reason he thought that. Like they all fall into two types or something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Persephone The Dread said:


> Am I the only person who thinks the doctor is more interesting now he's changing sex? Plus he's an alien who constantly regenerates into different bodies/personalities so it doesn't even seem weird to me. I'm not a fan of Doctor Who at all though (way too cheesy for me,) and won't be watching it - so maybe that's why I don't care but yeah..
> 
> I read somewhere that Tilda Swinton might have played the role, I really could never see that happening at this point it just doesn't seem like a role she'd take on. But I would definitely watch it if she did. That would be so ****ing awesome lol. Or terrible, because writing is still relevant I suppose..
> 
> Something else that occurs to me though.. Steven Moffat writes Doctor Who. I did watch some of Sherlock a long while back and I was talking to my brother about Sherlock, and at some point in the conversation he said he thinks Steven Moffat is pretty bad at writing female characters (apparently it's not a unique opinion to him.) He expanded on that, but I can't remember what he said specifically, there was a reason he thought that. Like they all fall into two types or something.


This who change of gender on the show really has people quite upset, it's amazing.

I've never really watched the show but it seems to me that the fans are like Trekkies in that any little changes made are cause for major uproar.

I'm looking forward to the new Star Trek series coming up but I've seen headlines with all kinds of questions and concerns about it from the hardcore fans.

I guess now that comic con festivals are so big and fans are so involved with these kinds of things it's inevitable though 


iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Made one new friend on OkCupid yesterday. She added me on Facebook also. Let's try and keep this going, shall we?


Good luck man!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm listening to TalkSport so I'm sure I'll hear about you in the headlines part of the broadcast, haha


It was lovely weather so decided to calm myself and have a healthier picnic in a church yard instead, and avoid going full D- Fens in McD's


----------



## crimeclub

Lohikaarme said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When people ask you what happened here, tell them the North Remembers. Tell them Winter Came for House Frey"


Was Thrones pretty good last night? Whenever a series hits around season 7 I start to get worried. I didn't get to see it so I'm going to have to download it tonight.


----------



## waterfairy

Shouldn't have gone to bed at 6 am. Now I feel nauseous from lack of sleep.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pete Beale said:


> It was lovely weather so decided to calm myself and have a healthier picnic in a church yard instead, and avoid going full D- Fens in McD's


It's ok, I'll snap for ya...

"Where the hell is the god damned remote?"

*goes on rampage after this clearly terrible trigger*


----------



## Sabk

Something is off today.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme

crimeclub said:


> Was Thrones pretty good last night? Whenever a series hits around season 7 I start to get worried. I didn't get to see it so I'm going to have to download it tonight.


[ mild S07E01 spoilers below ... avoid clicking if you haven't seen the episode ]

* *




Yeah, t'was pretty neat for an opening  Usually, nothing extraordinary happens in the first episode of each season, the only "wow factors" (if you want to call them that) were the beginning & end scenes. I'm just so proud of my baby Arya :clap And Dany looked every bit a Queen setting foot on the shore of Dragonstone :wink2: There was a blatant cameo of Ed Sheeran about midway through I found kinda odd, to be honest, but the scene he appears in works beautifully overall so he didn't actually detract anything from it haha. Guess he really wanted to be on the show xD Sandor's banter with Beric & Thoros = :haha


----------



## shyvr6

She and Her Darkness said:


> Want to be a moderator?


I'll be your Huckleberry. :b

You should tell Helena to expand the search function so it doesn't stop at 10 pages. Be better for you gals/guys to look at people.


----------



## 8th50fire

How I should quit trying to make things better. No matter what I do I'll always feel this way. I should pretend to be fine so I quit hurting the people around me. I should just quit trying. I'll always be me, someone who hurts everyone she loves.


----------



## TheWelshOne

harrison said:


> Every time I see him I'm reminded of a great old film called Local Hero - did you ever see that? Burt Lancaster is very funny in it too. It's great.


Y'know, I haven't actually seen it, although I've heard a lot about it.


----------



## The Library of Emma

shyvr6 said:


> I'll be your Huckleberry. :b
> 
> You should tell Helena to expand the search function so it doesn't stop at 10 pages. Be better for you gals/guys to look at people.


 @Helena_SAS

I agree, the moderators should have access to full post history instead of having to use work-arounds to find older ones.


----------



## Witchblade

Another PVRIS song out!! godammit I want the album to release already


----------



## firestar

I think the worst part about job searching is feeling like you're disappointing people over and over. 

"Had a job interview . . . no, I'm still waiting to hear back . . ." 

"Had a job interview. It seems like they had concerns about X, Y, and Z . . . no, I doubt I'll get it because they didn't seem that interested. . ." 

"No, they never got back to me. It's been a month. I doubt they'll get back to me. . . . no, contacting them wouldn't do any good. Do you think they hired me and forgot to tell me?" 

"Had a job interview. They told me it wouldn't work out because X, Y, Z . . ."

". . . He told you I got an offer? No, it was just an interview. Still waiting to hear back . . ." 

I barely have anyone in my life who cares enough to be disappointed and I still hate it.


----------



## firestar

Not to mention the three different times I _got_ the job and it didn't work out because of various reasons.


----------



## Witchblade

firestar said:


> I think the worst part about job searching is feeling like you're disappointing people over and over.
> 
> "Had a job interview . . . no, I'm still waiting to hear back . . ."
> 
> "Had a job interview. It seems like they had concerns about X, Y, and Z . . . no, I doubt I'll get it because they didn't seem that interested. . ."
> 
> "No, they never got back to me. It's been a month. I doubt they'll get back to me. . . . no, contacting them wouldn't do any good. Do you think they hired me and forgot to tell me?"
> 
> "Had a job interview. They told me it wouldn't work out because X, Y, Z . . ."
> 
> ". . . He told you I got an offer? No, it was just an interview. Still waiting to hear back . . ."
> 
> I barely have anyone in my life who cares enough to be disappointed and I still hate it.


I remember what that was like. It's hard to constantly tell your family that no one wants to hire you and they just don't understand because to them you just apply for jobs and get one.


----------



## firestar

Witchblade said:


> I remember what that was like. It's hard to constantly tell your family that no one wants to hire you and they just don't understand because to them you just apply for jobs and get one.


Thank you. It definitely gets to be depressing after a while. I've explained to them that most of the time I don't even get told that I've been rejected but they still seem to think that "haven't heard back" is the same as "still has a chance." Or they assume that a good interview is the same as getting the job. It's really not that simple.

I'm pretty sure my brother told my parents that I'd had a job interview since that's all I told him. I hadn't even had the job interview when we talked so he didn't have any other information. Yet somehow my parents translated that into "we hear you're looking at a job offer."


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Lohikaarme said:


> [ mild S07E01 spoilers below ... avoid clicking if you haven't seen the episode ]
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, t'was pretty neat for an opening  Usually, nothing extraordinary happens in the first episode of each season, the only "wow factors" (if you want to call them that) were the beginning & end scenes. I'm just so proud of my baby Arya :clap And Dany looked every bit a Queen setting foot on the shore of Dragonstone :wink2: There was a blatant cameo of Ed Sheeran about midway through I found kinda odd, to be honest, but the scene he appears in works beautifully overall so he didn't actually detract anything from it haha. Guess he really wanted to be on the show xD Sandor's banter with Beric & Thoros = :haha


Littlefinger still has a thing for Sansa which is pretty disturbing in my opinion.


----------



## Lohikaarme

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Littlefinger still has a thing for Sansa which is pretty disturbing in my opinion.


It's my hope he's gonna get his some point later during the current or the next season, preferably by Sansa herself :b


----------



## lackofflife

why is religion the only thing you talk about? and im gonna be with you for a whole year wtf!


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Lohikaarme said:


> It's my hope he's gonna get his some point later during the current or the next season, preferably by Sansa herself :b


No way Sansa is going to kill littlefinger that is way too bad/obvious writing even for the GoT staff.My best guess is Cersei agent is going to kill littlefinger.


----------



## Lohikaarme

TheInvisibleHand said:


> No way Sansa is going to kill littlefinger that is way too bad/obvious writing even for the GoT staff.My best guess is Cersei agent is going to kill littlefinger.


Lol, that's why I said hope. I'm aware it's probably never gonna happen, it's the ASOIAF/GOT universe so nothing ever goes as you'd expect it to :b
One thing's for certain if I've read my Martin though, Littlefinger will be among the last chess pieces remaining on the board. That weaselly ******* :haha


----------



## Just Lurking




----------



## tehuti88

Just Lurking said:


>


I'm not sure what that means, but it looks alarming.


----------



## tehuti88

Could it be??


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> I'm not sure what that means, but it looks alarming.


Just started happening this evening. Every page load. And it refreshes every 60 seconds in any open tab on SAS. Only this site.

No idea what that's about.

I come to expect things like that here, though (wouldn't dare come here without AdBlock or NoScript).

VerticalScope didn't answer why there are so many more scripts running here compared to other similar forums, and they still haven't managed to install an SSL certificate in the four years they've been neglecting... err, I mean _running_... the site.

I fully anticipate that they will, at some point, run this forum straight into the ground.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Could it be??


That you are an amazing person? :yes 

Well, I think so.


----------



## cinto

Nothing before i saw this, then i started thinking ok, what am I gonna think about, so I can write it?
Enjoying this Pinot Grigio that I bought. And also feel bad for a lot of people on here.


----------



## shyvr6

Just Lurking said:


> I fully anticipate that they will, at some point, run this forum straight into the ground.


The site needs to be run by a private owner again instead of a corporate entity just mainly looking to make a profit. They would probably only sell it if the person offered up a crap load of money though.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Just Lurking said:


> I fully anticipate that they will, at some point, run this forum straight into the ground.


Them, and the trolls.


----------



## 2Milk

lmao she's so ****ing adorable. Still can't believe she actually jumped out of the window to collect the money. lmfao


----------



## The Library of Emma

2Milk said:


> lmao she's so ****ing adorable. Still can't believe she actually jumped out of the window to collect the money. lmfao


Woah, what? Tell us. :clap


----------



## forgetmylife

TheInvisibleHand said:


> No way Sansa is going to kill littlefinger that is way too bad/obvious writing even for the GoT staff.My best guess is Cersei agent is going to kill littlefinger.





Lohikaarme said:


> Lol, that's why I said hope. I'm aware it's probably never gonna happen, it's the ASOIAF/GOT universe so nothing ever goes as you'd expect it to :b
> One thing's for certain if I've read my Martin though, Littlefinger will be among the last chess pieces remaining on the board. That weaselly ******* :haha


Littlefinger!? wat

is that the name of a pornstar or something?


----------



## Chevy396

This clip from The Space Between Us is hits close to home in a metaphorical way. Also, I need to get Ghost In The Shell watched since I can't get back to sleep anyway. Part of my AI/robotics education.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Now I need to be focused and disciplined more than ever before. Distractions can wait on hard work


----------



## Blue Dino

Afreen88 said:


> Apple juice seems to be an effective ant killer. Who knew. I left a glass full on my nightstand and there are 20 or so corpses at the bottom of it this morning.
> 
> Die, ants, DIE.


I think any sweetened liquid will do, as long as it doesn't attract an ant trail.


----------



## Shylife2017

I went to Disney world and universal studios. I had a blast, but my souvenirs for two co workers I have no idea where I put them. I hope they're not mad at me.


----------



## Amphoteric

Oh god :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

Is it weird I'm kind of tickled that I got verbally harassed yesterday?

I was just chillin with this dude on the street, middle of the night, smoking a little and I gave him a kiss. A car happened to be turning the corner and someone screamed "ew" in this snarky, almost childish tone. I can't tell if it was because they were homophobic, anti-pda, or both. Or maybe just bored. Honestly it'd be the most hilarious to me if they were just plain homophobic. Like goddamn, how ****in extra do you have to be? How embarrassing to be that openly homophobic and that ****ing childish. Omg.


----------



## Myosr

I change my opinions a lot, or I don't. I think I can hold contradictory views at the same time. When I have an interesting conversation about a controversial topic, I love playing devil's advocate for the other person. I love how people get when they defend their views logically, I think it's fascinating. I don't really care what I think, I just love other people doing it, lol. I hate when someone's rude to me though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

One of my cats is quite sick. :/ He kept me and one of my brothers up all night by meowing at the top of his lungs in such a way that sounded like screaming. Presumably, he was in a lot of pain.

This wasn't the first set of signs, either. The past couple of days he hasn't been eating anything, and drinking very little. He's also been quite lethargic, not even bothering to expel any waste aside from little bits of blood-free vomit. We decided to forego seeing the vet until he seemed to either deteriorate or show no improvement. 

Today was the day we took him to the vet, the trip having been planned a few hours before the 'screaming' began. I was going to drive, but I simply couldn't because I made the unfortunate discovery that my body takes sleep deprivation quite poorly.

By the time it was around 7am, I was feeling like death. Amidst the intermittent screaming of the cat, I was more than ready to vomit. My stomach was twisting into knots with every fasten giving me another hit of agonising pain. Heart palpitations violently pushed boiling blood throughout every inch of my shivering, panicked body. My head, spinning, felt as to be about to explode.

I settled for peppermint tea in place of my typical coffee because subjecting my body to caffeine would've no doubt sent me to the toilet vomiting and crying.

My mum and sister went to the vet without me, and I filled the time by trying to sleep. I got just enough to function by the time they got back. When they did, I was informed that the cat was close to death, severely dehydrated with an extremely low body temperature. He's now in the hospital, and we still don't know what's wrong, exactly. I'm reasonably confident that he'll be okay but we've had this cat since he was a kitten in 2007. I have no real basis for my intuition.

I almost think that I should have pushed to have him taken to the hospital regardless of the house. Cats don't scream in pain unless they're dying. I don't want this to become a life-long regret....


----------



## cybernaut

I was really expecting to just go to a shop...not all of this. You barely know me. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Already dreading it.


----------



## Rickets

I just don't see the appeal to Coffee. Hot Chocolate is so obviously superior.


----------



## ShadowOne

There is, repeatedly, an a-hole spider that decides the best place to start his web is from one side of my staircase to the other at face level


----------



## NickNock

Don't wanna deal with this mountain of work in front of me rn


----------



## Lohikaarme

forgetmylife said:


> Littlefinger!? wat
> 
> is that the name of a pornstar or something?












:grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My Facebook post below sums it up pretty good:









Cheers, everyone.


----------



## Sabk

Lolz

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut

Annoying and pathetic. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

I wish I could speak openly just once.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It would be nice to feel comfortable in my own skin


----------



## CNikki

When really thinking about it, damn, I _am_ depressed. Very little is being done to change that, and in some instances I simply _can't_ change it.


----------



## crimeclub

I can't stop making steak tacos, they are so good! I should take this stuff on the road.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I think it would be nice if some things could go back to being how they were up to about 50 years ago.

Whenever older people talk about how things used to be, it always sounds like it was better, safer and friendlier than it is now, and you could trust everything and everyone more.

They seemed happy with everything they had, and they had skills not many people have anymore. They could have fun with things like rocks or sticks, and they didn't have annoying words like "bae" and "YOLO".

Old people are usually nice, and I always thought it was just because they were old and everyone would get nicer as they got older, but now I think it was because they grew up when things were different to now.

Now there are too many people and problems in the world, and it can't go back to how it used to be, so it will only keep getting worse.


----------



## tehuti88

I now find myself constantly looking at the "Newest member" area and mentally judging the usernames. Most seem normal; a few seem suspicious but they soon prove to be regular people. But I seem to be getting better with my suspicions. One last night was a rather odd username, and then they posted a few things that were weird and "off" sounding. I screencapped but didn't report them because they weren't against the rules as far as I knew. They were also different from the..."usual" stuff that's been going on lately. So I thought maybe I'm just being paranoid.

Log on today, and that user is banned and those posts are gone. Interesting.

Somebody online (not here, years and years ago) once tried _very hard_ to convince me I'm an ISFJ...pretty sure I'm the INFJ I always thought I was, I just never knew to trust my intuition because when it comes to making friends/trusting people, it's almost always wrong. When it comes to _distrusting_ people, though, or spotting BS in a "true" story, it seems like it's almost always right. Remember that story from Las Vegas some time back, where the original version was something about somebody following a supposedly innocent woman home and killing her over "road rage"? I knew something was seriously off about that after I read the first, early version, even though I couldn't put my finger on exactly what it was. Turned out the real story was WAY different, and the victim and her family weren't _quite_ as innocent as previously depicted. That's not the only news item this has happened with, and where my suspicions were later confirmed, either.

Anyway I'll probably be keeping this all to myself from now on, I just find it kind of interesting how my intuition is improving. Too bad it can't improve as far as _trusting_ people. Maybe there's just nobody worth trusting. :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe I'll just grow an afro with a receding hairline like Cecil Bridgewater back in the day...lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tehuti88 said:


> I thought maybe I'm just being paranoid.


I think you need to spend less time letting all this stuff drive you mad.

I know it's hard though if you use a site a hell of a lot though.

I don't think it's good for you though focusing on all this stuff.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I think I'm unlucky more than mentally ill. I've always felt this. Some people though are bat ****. :serious:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> Maybe I'll just grow an afro with a receding hairline like Cecil Bridgewater back in the day...lol


Any level of fro is better than zero fro imo. :grin2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Sexy Jew said:


> You seen any park bench wenches recently?


I can't remember exactly what I said about Park bench wenches now hmm lol, but I saw plenty of lovely wenches yesterday out and about, but not in any parks. Although there were some fine street bench and bus stop bench wenches. lol


----------



## shyvr6

Can't catch a break this week. Just cracked my thumb fingernail pretty deep about 25% across when it hit the counter while I was emptying the dishwasher.


----------



## zonebox

It's been storming out for a while. People always say to stay out of pools during a storm, but I decided to throw caution to the wind. 

The chances are so slim, of being struck by lightning that it just is not worth me worrying about.

Last night I took a stroll through the city, walking behind stores where there was no light, I even considered climbing on top of a mini mall.. Which I've done on the occasion. I didn't this time.


You know, it makes no sense why people scare me so much. Why can I do these sorts of things, yet being around people freaks me out?


----------



## crimeclub

shyvr6 said:


> Can't catch a break this week. Just cracked my thumb fingernail pretty deep about 25% across when it hit the counter while I was emptying the dishwasher.


Ouch. A while back my entire thumbnail died due to an infection, it took about 6 months for the new nail to grow into it's normal form. Good luck with that, having a weird looking thumbnail sucks lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Park Bench Wenches? You guys running one of them "we found her on the corner while driving in our van porn sites"? Lol



Pete Beale said:


> Any level of fro is better than zero fro imo. :grin2:


Damn Straight! Haha


----------



## Melodic

On night shifts but days off, unable to sleep normally last few nights. Constantly sleeping from 4-7am and then 11-4pm is just weird. Didn't sleep at all last night. What happened to my long 12 hour recovery sleep. 😭


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> Park Bench Wenches? You guys running one of them "we found her on the corner while driving in our van porn sites"? Lol


Nope, but we do know what sort of porn you're watching now, Brotha. 

I can't remember what the park bench wench thing was about now, but it wasn't anything to do with prostitution, hookers or anything like that.

Where I come from the word wench is used just to talk about a woman. Like, mothers call there daughters "my wench". Aunts call there nieces "my wench" etc.

The word wench actually dates back to the 13th century, from the word Wencile, meaning child.

It wasn't until the 18th century that the word Wench became associated with prostitutes in some parts of England, where as where I'm from it's closer to the original meaning.

So, if I ever call a wench a wench on here, it doesn't meaning I'm calling you a ho, wench, it simply means girl, and that's it.:b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pete Beale said:


> Nope, but we do know what sort of porn you're watching now, Brotha.
> 
> I can't remember what the park bench wench thing was about now, but it wasn't anything to do with prostitution, hookers or anything like that.
> 
> Where I come from the word wench is used just to talk about a woman. Like, mothers call there daughters "my wench". Aunts call there nieces "my wench" etc.
> 
> The word wench actually dates back to the 13th century, from the word Wencile, meaning child.
> 
> It wasn't until the 18th century that the word Wench became associated with prostitutes in some parts of England, where as where I'm from it's closer to the original meaning.
> 
> So, if I ever call a wench a wench on here, it doesn't meaning I'm calling you a ho, wench, it simply means girl, and that's it.:b


We live in an age where everyone knows about all kinds of porn whether you fancy it or not unless you've managed to grow up sheltered somewhere man, lol

As for the word wench, I didn't know it's origins & I can't tell if you're serious or not about its use there? What part of England are you from? If you're serious I've totally been educated just now. I've never heard anyone English or otherwise use that word in a gentle meaning manner


----------



## shyvr6

crimeclub said:


> Ouch. A while back my entire thumbnail died due to an infection, it took about 6 months for the new nail to grow into it's normal form. Good luck with that, having a weird looking thumbnail sucks lol


Thanks. I don't think it will turn black, but in the meantime I have to just be aware of my surroundings so I don't snag it on anything to make it worse.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> We live in an age where everyone knows about all kinds of porn whether you fancy it or not unless you've managed to grow up sheltered somewhere man, lol
> 
> As for the word wench, I didn't know it's origins & I can't tell if you're serious or not about its use there? What part of England are you from? If you're serious I've totally been educated just now. I've never heard anyone English or otherwise use that word in a gentle meaning manner


I know mate. I fully aware of octopus porn, car exhaust porn and all sorts. :b

I'm 100% serious about the word wench's origins.

I'm from "The Black Country" just outside of England's second biggest city Birmingham.


----------



## Pongowaffle

This person is showing signs she is lonely and really wants to be good friends with me. I don't think I recall this ever happening to me. But I cannot help but feel that she is like that with everyone. That I am nothing more than just one of the many people she interacts with and she already has a large base of friends she values more. I keep having the urge to reach out to her more. But fear she will just be weirded out by this if I do. While I know she will be gone in a few months. So I don't want to waste the limited opportunity to do it and root a more than temporary friendship with her while she is still around. The few times I reach out to her by phone, she responds coldly or never replies. When we run into each other in person, she is hyper warm and affectionate to me. She keeps suggesting we need to hang out. I am confused.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Darcy from tonight's episode of Jeopardy...not bad.


----------



## Steve French

I feel like I need to return to the city. As much as I have improved into not being such an anxious **** all the time, I have such a long way to go, many more problems to fix. And for that, I can't help but think having regular access to a doctor and a psychiatrist would go a long way. I just can't do that out here or any other place in the middle of nowhere where the good paying jobs are. Just can't seem to find a good paying job in the city or an affordable place to live.

Getting a psychiatrist here would be up to a year long wait, and then only once a month after that. Not hands on enough for me. And I don't like the one they got here. It would be impossible anyway with every job here running 12 hours a day 6 days a week. 

I wish I had gone to school and got some skills. I think I have the ADHD, and that prevented me from learning back in those days and prevents me from improving now.


----------



## Chevy396

Was that a double barrelled shotgun, or thunder? These storms really effect my brain chemistry. Especially this one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

finallyclosed said:


> Was that a double barrelled shotgun, or thunder? These storms really effect my brain chemistry. Especially this one.


There was a pretty big one (considering what we normally get here,) where I live today. It's stopped now though it seems.


----------



## Lohikaarme

NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pete Beale said:


> I know mate. I fully aware of octopus porn, car exhaust porn and all sorts. :b
> 
> I'm 100% serious about the word wench's origins.
> 
> I'm from "The Black Country" just outside of England's second biggest city Birmingham.


See? If you can dream it up then there's probably a video of people doing it or pretending to, haha

And now I know that if I ever make up to Birmingham and hear 'wench' a bunch not to think it's absolutely bizarre, lol


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> There was a pretty big one (considering what we normally get here,) where I live today. It's stopped now though it seems.


Sometimes it seems like storms are an auto-correct mechanism for the environment. Like the rain acts as a filter to take contamination out of the atmosphere, down through the earth's crust (another filter), then pushed back out again by the heat of the core as purified steam/humidity. I haven't researched that theory though. Or maybe I have. I can't remember.


----------



## thetown

had two interviews this weekend. i'm feeling less scared each time i do an interview.


----------



## KelsKels

I know no one cares but I feel like crap recently. Idk. It's weird. I might write a blog later.. or beg for someone to talk to me lol. If anyone is free in like 2.5 hours, we should talk


----------



## forgetmylife

Silent Memory said:


> I think it would be nice if some things could go back to being how they were up to about 50 years ago.
> 
> Whenever older people talk about how things used to be, it always sounds like it was better, safer and friendlier than it is now, and you could trust everything and everyone more.
> 
> They seemed happy with everything they had, and they had skills not many people have anymore. They could have fun with things like rocks or sticks, and they didn't have annoying words like "bae" and "YOLO".
> 
> Old people are usually nice, and I always thought it was just because they were old and everyone would get nicer as they got older, but now I think it was because they grew up when things were different to now.
> 
> Now there are too many people and problems in the world, and it can't go back to how it used to be, so it will only keep getting worse.


I agree. Times were simpler then, there were less people, people weren't engulfed in technology and choices 24/7, etc.


----------



## tehuti88

Uh-oh.


----------



## TryingMara

Why can't I sleep?


----------



## firestar

Some things are just never going to be easy to say out loud. Even as I say them completely calmly, I feel this faint sense of horror. Things like, "dying," "only a limited amount of time left," "bucket list," "the reality of the situation," "late stage." Those are words that can't have meaning for me when I say them. Because the real meaning is so terrible. The shock never really goes away. I never quite accept it. There are just times when I refuse to think about it out of necessity.


----------



## tehuti88

Finding a place to discuss ANY religion/spirituality other than Judeo-Christianity or atheism/agnosticism, without being mercilessly ridiculed for it, seems just about as impossible as finding a place to discuss women's dating issues without being mercilessly ridiculed.

I'm not Christian, so I can't post in the Spiritual Support threads. (I don't know when "Spiritual" came to specify "Christian," but apparently it does.) I'm not atheist, so I can't post in the Agnosticism, Atheism, & Religion threads. (Why is "Religion" even included in the title?--it sure has no place there.)

So...where the hell _am_ I supposed to post??


----------



## tehuti88

(Unrelated to the previous)

I really empathize with a certain thread, and understand a lot of the anger being expressed in it because it's similar to things I've felt/gone through...but the OP is male...and I know what happens when I try to empathize with male users I'm unfamiliar with.

I hate that I've reached this point, but I have to look out for my own feelings.


----------



## shyvr6

tehuti88 said:


> I'm not Christian, so I can't post in the Spiritual Support threads. (I don't know when "Spiritual" came to specify "Christian," but apparently it does.) I'm not atheist, so I can't post in the Agnosticism, Atheism, & Religion threads. (Why is "Religion" even included in the title?--it sure has no place there.)
> 
> So...where the hell _am_ I supposed to post??


Not sure why you would have problems. The Spiritual forum is for all religions and the other one is for debate about religion. If people are mocking your posts in the Spiritual forum, then you should report them.


----------



## Winds

I feel like a square peg being asked to fit in a round hole again.


----------



## komorikun

shyvr6 said:


> Can't catch a break this week. Just cracked my thumb fingernail pretty deep about 25% across when it hit the counter while I was emptying the dishwasher.


Which part of the nail? The part that is not touching the skin? That's a weird way to crack a nail unless your nail was real long and brittle.

I cut my nail on Sunday when chopping onions. The index finger on my left hand. Near the cuticle. No blood or bruise but I'm not sure what will happen to the nail. I see a slight black line under the nail cut/flap or whatever. Maybe dirt is getting in there.


----------



## tea111red

Aaahh. Let me let myself further things along w/ this person.


----------



## Deaf Mute

How can I let go? I like to hold on, because it makes me feel exclusive, and fills the void in my heart... to give up yourself is to let go of all else and become something, or to hold on but become nothing?


----------



## Amphoteric

I love this picture :lol


----------



## Blue Dino

When good things on the surface end up being disguises of something bad at the end. Today I experienced a few of these.


----------



## forgetmylife

tehuti88 said:


> (Unrelated to the previous)
> 
> I really empathize with a certain thread, and understand a lot of the anger being expressed in it because it's similar to things I've felt/gone through...but the OP is male...and I know what happens when I try to empathize with male users I'm unfamiliar with.
> 
> I hate that I've reached this point, but I have to look out for my own feelings.


what happens?


----------



## Chevy396

:sus


----------



## crimeclub

komorikun said:


> Which part of the nail? The part that is not touching the skin? That's a weird way to crack a nail unless your nail was real long and brittle.
> 
> I cut my nail on Sunday when chopping onions. The index finger on my left hand. Near the cuticle. No blood or bruise but I'm not sure what will happen to the nail. I see a slight black line under the nail cut/flap or whatever. Maybe dirt is getting in there.


Keep it sanitized and buy 'Tough Strips' band-aids (the adhesive is nearly water-resistant) to avoid infection and 6 months of terribleness.










*Waits for money from Band-Aid*


----------



## May19

its interesting to think of the people who once matter so much to you and be at peace with everything. what i mean by this is to be grateful that they came into your life even if they are people who hurt you, betrayed you, assaulted you, taken advantage of you, etc. im grateful because it taught me so much about life, about myself, and about who i want to be and don't want to be. im not condoning what they did; i am simply grateful that i used the pain they have inflicted onto me to love myself more. i used it to not only push myself forward but to also take myself back and reflect on my actions and words. most importantly, im grateful towards myself for choosing what i need in life: happiness


----------



## Sabk

finallyclosed said:


> :sus


Huh.


----------



## waterfairy

I wish I was better at putting my thoughts into words.


----------



## Sabk

I think I'll do what I was doing before moving a few weeks ago. Actually doing some creative projects. Waiting for the phone to ring is torture.


waterfairy said:


> I wish I was better at putting my thoughts into words.


Same here.


----------



## SofaKing

May19 said:


> its interesting to think of the people who once matter so much to you and be at peace with everything. what i mean by this is to be grateful that they came into your life even if they are people who hurt you, betrayed you, assaulted you, taken advantage of you, etc. im grateful because it taught me so much about life, about myself, and about who i want to be and don't want to be. im not condoning what they did; i am simply grateful that i used the pain they have inflicted onto me to love myself more. i used it to not only push myself forward but to also take myself back and reflect on my actions and words. most importantly, im grateful towards myself for choosing what i need in life: happiness


I like this!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt

focused inbox sucks


----------



## shatteredself

Its been 4 years since I visited here and this account serves as my diary to check my status. Its frightening that after 4 years, I somewhat still feel the same.


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder if anyone else with PTSD sleeps fully clothed, so that you are safer/more prepared in an emergency.


----------



## shyvr6

komorikun said:


> Which part of the nail? The part that is not touching the skin? That's a weird way to crack a nail unless your nail was real long and brittle.


I think I got both parts. I agree that it's weird and I'm still not completely sure how it happened. All I know is when I went to grab a bowl towards the back of the washer kind of fast, I guess my nail clipped the counter and pushed it up. I don't think my nail was long, but it was getting towards nail trimmer territory.


----------



## Kevin001

Random number just called and texted who is this? Hmm wonder if I should respond?


----------



## May19

SofaKing said:


> I like this!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


oh thank you haha ^-^


----------



## Dissonance

I'm so exhausted.


----------



## Sabk

I should take a vow of silence. For 2-3 days.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That leaves only my dad to tell that I've lost my job now. In the mean time I need to renew my learners license, beginning studying my drivers handbook again, & get a passport photo taken


----------



## PocketoAlice

I've spent the past three days since returning from my vacation contemplating my PTSD. It's been one hell of a ride, but I haven't had a meltdown once during it. In fact, I feel like my emotions have been relatively stable, even when the shakes set in. I've been able to ride them out at least.

I'm also three days into not having cigarettes, which is making me extra grumpy and whiny. 

I don't really care about the ramifications of smoking, but at this point it is more about being stubborn and proving a point to myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It probably won't be better elsewhere but to me this city has nothing left to offer but stress & misery. It's a black hole sucking my spirit dry


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Well I've been invited to stay with her on Monday after just over 7 months of only online communication, ups and downs. Don't know how long I'll be staying for, but at least a week. 

I'm looking forward to getting the **** away from here for a bit and exploring her county, city, and possibly The Peak District, and I've decided to get my tits and tats out and go swimming for the first time in donkeys years lol, so that's gonna be a bit of BDD exposure type therapy.

Need to get some swimming trunks tomorrow. Was gonna buy a rash vest so I could cover my tits and tats but **** it, I'm saving money and **** what I look like. I'll just have to get in the pool asap. lol

I've tried to get her to do some wild swimming, so that might be an option as well. I'd like to get her to go backpacking as well as wild swimming but she likes her modern comforts too much, damn it.

Maybe a wild swim will encourage her though.

Actually I hope I can still bloody swim after all these years. I was only ever an average swimmer.


----------



## Crisigv

Holy Helen, it gross out here.


----------



## Sassandclass

tehuti88 said:


> Finding a place to discuss ANY religion/spirituality other than Judeo-Christianity or atheism/agnosticism, without being mercilessly ridiculed for it, seems just about as impossible as finding a place to discuss women's dating issues without being mercilessly ridiculed.
> 
> I'm not Christian, so I can't post in the Spiritual Support threads. (I don't know when "Spiritual" came to specify "Christian," but apparently it does.) I'm not atheist, so I can't post in the Agnosticism, Atheism, & Religion threads. (Why is "Religion" even included in the title?--it sure has no place there.)
> 
> So...where the hell _am_ I supposed to post??


You can always PM me if you'd like to chat about it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

Car died. Today ****ing sucks.

As always, when I get something fixed something else needs repair.


----------



## crimeclub

Wanderlust26 said:


> Car died. Today ****ing sucks.
> 
> As always, when I get something fixed something else needs repair.


I'm about to sell my POS car soon since it's about to die, just need to find a replacement first before it does die. So when I need to drive somewhere an hour or two away I go to a used car dealer, show interest in one of their cars, and ask "Can I take it for a test-drive?". :laugh:


----------



## cybernaut

It's nice to know that I was left behind for an event.I honestly don't fit in with those people. I just took a cab home and might just skip the rest of the event. Don't care.

At least, I go hiking this weekend.


----------



## ShadowOne

i'd like to try baking or cooking more..but i just really hate how you have to buy a lot of something to use a little of something. So you either have to make the same thing over and over, or make other things with the same ingredients, but they won't have the same exact ingredients since theyre 2 different things, so there's only going to be a portion of ingredients that cross over...so you have to buy a lot of other stuff to make a little bit of the second thing

so you could make a third thing with some of those ingredients but...


----------



## uziq

I want me a pretzel


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX

cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

There's a good chance I'll be selling my motorcycle to instead buy a house. I'm not doing it for the investment opportunity but because affordability is getting to be less and less over time in proportion to average salaries and I really do need to move out.

If the opportunity to sub-divide presents itself I may consider it as a friend of mine is a builder and is stuck in the rent trap himself. Might be something co-beneficial to consider but apparently with the fickleness of councils it's really a flip of the coin.

Paying the bank for the right to stay on land will also allow me to live life moreso according to my own values, as ironic as that sounds. I may also be able to turn my home into a waystation for younger people at some stage. That may be my call to purpose. Live by example and gently spread the good word.


----------



## Sabk

https://waitbutwhy.com/2013/11/life-is-picture-but-you-live-in-pixel.html


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://www.limerence.net/limerence-faq/limerence-love-addiction.html


----------



## PocketoAlice

This song is giving me so much life atm <3


----------



## Sabk

Apparently it's tough to differentiate between when I'm serious and joking. I sound the same. Ha!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This money isn't to help you save face at church. If you can't attend your place of worship without fear of judgement for a lack of financial contribution then it's not a worthy place of worship as far as I'm concerned. Jesus would have said "contribute when you are able, you are always welcome" not "if you don't contribute you'll be judged & shamed by the congregation". It's ironic what's at the forefront of your mind given where you're going & the supposed reason why


----------



## kivi

I want to enjoy a cold drink, an ice cream or a sweet fruit. But I can't because I'm still ill and everything is tasteless. I can't even get the taste of that lozenge and my head explodes when I stand up, I have been sleeping for days, barely handled staying awake. I feel like crying but couldn't because it'd make my head and nose worse . I feel horrible.


----------



## angelstarr

I slept well, but feel really tired today


----------



## Sassandclass

It's so hard to let things go. Mistakes I've made and the guilt and shame of them all. 
.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetown

Asked my friend to help me do mock interviews. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

There is a void in my soul where my father should be. I was never taught how to be a man.

Maybe that is why I am so horrible with women. Or something.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh my God this is depressing as hell.


----------



## SofaKing

Slip-sliding away....


----------



## thetown

I feel so inferior to my peers. I'm losing so many opportunities. God, why have I been so clueless in the last few years. I need to push myself and tell myself to stop fooling around.


----------



## firestar

A good idea is like an earworm - it just keeps running round and round in your head. It's like a shiny new toy. I want to play with it but it needs to rattle around my subconscious first.


----------



## thetown

**** **** **** ****... my life is going to ****. I've only got one more year left to decide how the rest of my life is leading. I swear I'm trying my best to keep my composure, but the stress is too much.


----------



## tehuti88

Do opiods interfere with the formation of memory? Even if they don't get you high or anything like that? I ask because I was on...either oxycodone or hydrocodone while I was recovering from surgery in the hospital, and for maybe a couple of weeks afterward, and I was clear headed during that time, and I do have memories of it and all, but...my memory of the experience _in general_ is really patchy and muddled, and there are entire things I KNOW I must have taken note of while they were happening, but in retrospect I can't remember them _at all_. For example, I remember lying there and watching as the nurse taught my mother how to apply an ostomy pouch to me...but I don't remember them washing my abdomen first, and I don't remember any of the other times we changed the pouch, I mean, I remember that we _did_, but not the specifics. Like, how often or anything like that.

I remember standing in my hospital room naked and washing myself with a washcloth and a little container of water as a nurse helped me but I don't remember how this affected the pouches I was wearing, the adhesive or whatnot--did we change them immediately after my bath?--or were they removed before? I honestly don't know. 

Same with after I got home, I remember having leaking problems with the lower pouch, and those resolved when we started taping and applying them differently...but I don't remember if I taped the rest of the pouch, or how well they adhered to me when I got sweaty, etc. And aside from that leak which we took care of, I don't remember worrying so CONSTANTLY about the pouches coming off the way I do now! It's so weird to remember PARTS of experiences but not all the details, those details are just gone.

All I can think of is the opioid I was on. :| My memory has always sucked but not in this manner.

(Not proofed because I want to post before my computer might crash, maybe I'll edit it later.)


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I need a pint of ice cream and a cold beer atm.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A bourbon whisked chai tea isn't something one can order in a bar as far as I know but man is it an ever satisfying sipping drink


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Confession: Kids that went to expensive private schools assume that I could handle dangerous situations well for going to school in the hood, but honestly the only reason why I am street smart is because I watched a ton of cheesy PSA's from the 90s.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ShadowOne

my coworker's first language isnt english and she pretty regularly turns to me the second she doesnt understand something someone says. makes me feel kind of good/important


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX

*"I control, an awkward soul...
in my time...
and then I'm automatic, automatically GOD"*


----------



## crimeclub

Stephen Colbert: "As a Christian I believe that God is always with me...so I _always_ use the carpool lane."


----------



## Amphoteric

> Autobiography is only to be trusted when it reveals something disgraceful. A man who gives a good account of himself is probably lying, since any life when viewed from the inside is simply a series of defeats.
> George Orwell - Benefit of Clergy: Some Notes on Salvador Dali (1944)​


Pessimistic yet somehow comforting quote from the essay :lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Hot damn - am I perfect or am I perfect?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's strange how the asymmetry of my face shape is only apparent when I've grown facial hair and am trying to set the structure lines. Made a bit of a mistake so no touch ups for at least two weeks as such


----------



## Amphoteric

Life (and beyond) goals.


----------



## tehuti88

It's so cute how whenever there's a young woman worrying about whether she'll find a boyfriend or not, some _guy_ always states WITH CERTAINTY that she WILL find a boyfriend. *Every. Single. Time.*

Yet those same guys get peeved beyond measure when a girl comes along and tells them they WILL find a girlfriend. How DARE she give other guys "false" hope, they snap! Be honest even if it hurts the guy and makes him give up! But, it's just fine giving "false" hope to the young women. Hm, why is that...? Because the hope isn't false, and _every single woman will get a boyfriend_...? But...but...  (continue to asterisked part)

And where were these "Yes, you WILL get a boyfriend!" folks when _I_ was the young woman who felt alone and unwanted...? Nope, they sure weren't around back then to reassure me, even if it was just a lie.

Now, **I'm 40 years old and *not a single guy has ever been interested in me in the least*.** But those "false" hope guys are here now. And they're insisting that guys MUST be interested in me, and since I'm still perpetually single, well, surely I'm just a picky liar.

And meanwhile they'll go right on assuring EVERY young single woman that she WILL find a boyfriend. No doubt about it. Even if she _is_ still single at age 40.

...

It's especially weird, because in my time here I've seen a _lot_ of self-proclaimed male "foreveraloners" end up in relationships. But it sure is funny how *40 years of personal experience and observation* can so easily be written off...when it's the experience/observation of a woman.

A fifteen-year-old boy who has girls actually flirting with him would be believed as a "foreveraloner" more than I am...

I wanted to be honest, and not give that worried young woman false hope by saying she WILL find a boyfriend, even if it's statistically probable. (To be honest I felt kind of envious of her since she's gotten more from guys than I have. Yet I didn't want to make it a competition.) But I didn't want to crush her spirits, either, so I gave neither false hope nor broken hope. A guy came along and did it for me. :roll


----------



## cinto

Who cares


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Someone on reddit was trying to argue Linkin Park was the Nirvana for my generation, especially outside the US, and the last biggest rock band. Someone else mentioned MCR and Green Day and they disagreed based on sales and the fact Green Day started making music earlier.

Well I am outside the US and for me it will still always be Green Day. American Idiot was huge in my early teens, they were the first band I saw live, I bought all their albums. I wrote diary entries that I addressed to the band about my learning guitar at one point :') joined a Green Day forum online, basically no one in school was into rock music, but those that were were into Green Day at least a little. I think I knew one kid who liked Linkin Park and I may be remembering wrong, he just liked metal music generally. I did like a bunch of Linkin Park's music, and I know they were huge, but not the same.

Musically though... Well that's a whole other thing. Tbh System Of A Down were the most interesting 'nu metal' band imo. Deftones also great, but two of my favourite tracks by them are from 1997.

The people who think those big rock (and metal,) bands that teenagers love don't exist now are pretty slow lol... I mean they might not be to your liking but they are around:











And imo musically better - Ghost one a grammy or something.


----------



## PocketoAlice

I am so *ucking bored.

Heavily debating on spending a few hours not being lazy, taking the time to dress up in my favorite gothic lolita coord and heading out for whatever tonight.

--------

Edit: Why am I still here? I need to go do 2 hours worth of makeup/lacing up in 45 minutes now. So much for painting, beading or doing anything else productive today. lol


----------



## acidicwithpanic

No one is immune to narrow-minded thinking so everytime someone has to boast about how "open-minded" they are (_especially_ family members), I roll my eyes eternally. A family member always has to share related quotes on Facebook, and yet they are the most unreasonable homophobes out there that are against same-sex rights simply because "it's disgusting" and that they're so terrified of having gay men flirting with them. Bruh, if women don't find you attractive, gay men wouldn't even want to poke you with a stick either. Get over yourself.


----------



## Paperback Writer

If finding a spider in your bedroom isn't a sign that you should burn down your house then I don't know what is.


----------



## SofaKing

Paperback Writer said:


> If finding a spider in your bedroom isn't a sign that you should burn down your house then I don't know what is.


A spectral spider


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not even a bit of vice is doing it for me today, can't stay distracted long enough


----------



## PocketoAlice

Paperback Writer said:


> If finding a spider in your bedroom isn't a sign that you should burn down your house then I don't know what is.


Yep, get the lighter fluid ready.

--------------

Why did I commit to going out tonight? :< 
How did I end up getting talked into going to a bar, let alone dressed up? And no cigarettes? Fml.


----------



## PocketoAlice

Sheska said:


> I'd say it needs something a tad more effective


:yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Paperback Writer said:


> If finding a spider in your bedroom isn't a sign that you should burn down your house then I don't know what is.


I'll move it for you. When they invent teleportation.


----------



## Kevin001

Hitting triple digits on the daily here...phew.


----------



## KelsKels

Bouncer at the weedery took my ID card and my hands were shaking.. he continued to really look at it and ask my birthday. Gave it back to me. I laughed and asked him if he was suspicious and he said yes, very sternly. I was super annoyed and when I left I turned to him and said "I have anxiety. I shake a lot. This stuff helps." And left. Didn't see if he wanted to reply or even his expression. So damn awkward. Idk why I said that. When I'm mad or annoyed I get too brave and say dumb things. But whatever. I'm really anxious about going back now.. might not.

But.. also Fk it. Who cares. We're all going to die. If that jerk thinks I'm weird and annoying who cares. We're all going to die anyway.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

KelsKels said:


> Bouncer at the weedery took my ID card and my hands were shaking.. he continued to really look at it and ask my birthday. Gave it back to me. I laughed and asked him if he was suspicious and he said yes, very sternly. I was super annoyed and when I left I turned to him and said "I have anxiety. I shake a lot. This stuff helps." And left. Didn't see if he wanted to reply or even his expression. So damn awkward. Idk why I said that. When I'm mad or annoyed I get too brave and say dumb things. But whatever. I'm really anxious about going back now.. might not.
> 
> But.. also Fk it. Who cares. We're all going to die. If that jerk thinks I'm weird and annoying who cares. We're all going to die anyway.


Anxiety is such a b*tch. This is what it does to us. I doubt he has thought about this since the moment you left the store, but you're stuck thinking about it far longer.

Wish we had a weed store. We will next year...maybe, since politicians lie with every breath they take.


----------



## thetown

Some days I wish that I could be a child again. I want to go home from school and watch catdog and not have any responsibilities. I remember going home to the sight of my mom sitting in the living room and my dad in the kitchen cooking. I remember playing in my grandparent's house over the weekends, and I enjoyed observing as the adults went through their busy lives. I wish I could go back to that time when I actually had friends and people who loved me. I want to replay this section of my life in an endless loop.

I want to go back home.


----------



## 2Milk

F life man. It's so ****ing pointless.


----------



## Ai

At work, we have an incentive program where we are able to earn points depending upon how well we match or exceed sales averages from previous years. We can then redeem those points for gift cards at certain intervals... which is pretty neat. I kind of want to just ask for a visa gift card, so I can use it fairly freely on an upcoming trip this August... But I also feel like I am likely to get screwed somehow. :| Things that seem too good to be true, and whatnot...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Choked on my water...again. This is like the seventh time in the last year that's happened. I knew it was about to happen right before it did because before it happens, I get that feeling in my throat and I know it's going to. Gotta be more careful drinking.


----------



## uziq

Not looking forward to the 100 degree / humid as hell weather tomorrow


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

KelsKels said:


> We're all going to die anyway.


This is how I reluctantly accept getting older.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

the cheat said:


> politicians lie with every breath they take.


... and yet we still vote for them.


----------



## Sabk

People are people. Doesn't matter where you go, who's new or old. The same types pop up. 
There is no such thing as a utopia, that idyllic place where you'll finally be at home. So maybe it's time to stop chasing the dream and accept where you are? 

There's a reason why the saying is "chasing the dream". Because it isn't real.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino

This weird white town car playing loud rap music keeps driving around the block every 20 minutes and throwing a punch of firecrackers out the window. It's 3am here now. I hope someone already called the police and complained.

- It just drove by again and this time it threw out those sparkly ones. Sounds like loud bubble wrap constantly being popped for almost 30 secs. And I just heard one of my housemate flushed the toilet upstairs. Must've woken her up :lol .


----------



## Sabk

Truth


----------



## Paperback Writer

SofaKing said:


> A spectral spider


:afr



PocketoAlice said:


> Yep, get the lighter fluid ready.


:yes Fortunately I keep a supply on hand for "emergencies" like this.



Sheska said:


> I'd say it needs something a tad more effective


:lol



Persephone The Dread said:


> I'll move it for you. When they invent teleportation.


Ha, thanks. I'll definitely keep that in mind once we have the necessary technology.

...

Anyway, I dealt with it the only way I know how.

...By trapping it under a glass, spending the night rocking back and forth without blinking, and then getting my mother to put it outside in the morning. :um


----------



## Chevy396

The **** that I went through to get where I am now. Which is not anywhere too special.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm looking at my ancient posts on a forum I frequented when I was 13 (which doesn't exist anymore) via Wayback Machine. God I was an absolute riot back then


















'Being everywhere'? Wtf does that even mean :con


----------



## uziq

Not looking forward to work today.


----------



## uziq

Lohikaarme said:


> I'm looking at my ancient posts on a forum I frequented when I was 13 (which doesn't exist anymore) via Wayback Machine. God I was an absolute riot back then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Being everywhere'? Wtf does that even mean :con


Lol. I used to post on this website called Newgrounds when I was 13 and my old posts are still up there. They are absolute CRINGE


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I can dress casual tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It always amazes me when people say they don't like water or fruit


----------



## riverbird

Canadian Brotha said:


> It always amazes me when people say they don't like water or fruit


Same here. How is that even possible? :shock



Kevin001 said:


> I hope I can dress casual tomorrow.


Orange shirt?


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> Orange shirt?


----------



## komorikun

What language is this at 3 minutes in? I thought this video was on China but the language sounds like Thai.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Had a guest come over playing the new Adele album. It was kinda awkward sitting at the table having to talk to people but at least I got to listen to part of Adele's new album. xD


----------



## Lohikaarme

I hope there isn't a limit to how many threads you can ignore. :roll


----------



## Mc Borg

I pretty much never eat fast food/eat at restaurants, but when I do, I always end up saying or doing something awkward while ordering. Sigh.

Oh, and Joe Rogan on Kevin Smith's podcast. Yay. =D


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I'm tired, lonely.


----------



## firestar

Lohikaarme said:


> I hope there isn't a limit to how many threads you can ignore. :roll


I didn't know you could ignore threads. Thank you. I definitely needed that feature today.


----------



## Mc Borg

Hollow da Don vs. Dizaster tonight. Wtf?! Now I _have_ to buy that pay-per-view.


----------



## Lohikaarme

firestar said:


> I didn't know you could ignore threads. Thank you. I definitely needed that feature today.


Yep, a true lifesaver.


----------



## thetown

I feel old at 20.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ANX1 said:


> That I'm tired, lonely.


:high5 :hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lovecrushed said:


> I feel old at 20.


Part of becoming an adult.



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :high5 :hug


Thank mate for being so kind.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Pretty sure I just saw a dust mite crawl across my phone screen, so tiny.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 x 5 minutes cross cycle, 3 x 1 minute planks, 3 x 10 leg extension crunches, 3 x 10 push ups for exercise, vocal rehearsal of 6 of my songs while watching the fights, bass rehearsal of 3 of my metal bands songs, the trash taken out, & now watching The Hateful Eight...not a bad day for a jobless hermit



KelsKels said:


> Bouncer at the weedery took my ID card and my hands were shaking.. he continued to really look at it and ask my birthday. Gave it back to me. I laughed and asked him if he was suspicious and he said yes, very sternly. I was super annoyed and when I left I turned to him and said "I have anxiety. I shake a lot. This stuff helps." And left. Didn't see if he wanted to reply or even his expression. So damn awkward. Idk why I said that. When I'm mad or annoyed I get too brave and say dumb things. But whatever. I'm really anxious about going back now.. might not.
> 
> But.. also Fk it. Who cares. We're all going to die. If that jerk thinks I'm weird and annoying who cares. We're all going to die anyway.


I think you were right to say that to him. Shouldn't feel judged getting what you need. That's my opinion as someone who worked in a liquor store for 3 years. There were the alcoholics who had the shakes but we also got younger people that were nervous first shoppers. Either way it wasn't my job to judge, just to assess whether to make or deny the sale. And in any cash position I've worked I never paid much attention to shaking hands cause that's been me too many times to count


----------



## cinto

Thats nice.


----------



## Blue Dino

I hate the feeling when I know she is triggered to be upset at me about something and is itching to confront me and blow up on me about it anytime now. And these triggers are completely out of my control. I can't wait for her to go away again.



komorikun said:


> What language is this at 3 minutes in? I thought this video was on China but the language sounds like Thai.


Yep, sounds Thai. Even the setting looks like it's somewhere in Thailand.


----------



## SofaKing

My brother will understand.


----------



## DopamineRush

Another week is over.


----------



## Dissonance

A long needed change, I hope the image looks okay.


----------



## Kevin001

Aww my sister brought me some oatmeal home from work.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I should be used to people being upset with me. And I should be used to being pointless.


----------



## BackToThePast

Akiba and the surrounding areas have a certain...charm to them. I will go back there one day.


----------



## Lohikaarme

What has my life come to


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Guess I like being miserable.


----------



## TryingMara

At least I know where I stand. FML.


----------



## CNikki

Going to try my best to get through this week. It's really been rough these past few days.


----------



## Chevy396

What happens when you don't stand up to bullies...


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> Going to try my best to get through this week. It's really been rough these past few days.


It certainly sounds that way...I've had a struggle, too. I hope we both have a better week.


----------



## CNikki

SofaKing said:


> It certainly sounds that way...I've had a struggle, too. I hope we both have a better week.


Thank you and I hope so, too.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm going on holiday in the morning. F00k yeah!


----------



## TryingMara

Pete Beale said:


> I'm going on holiday in the morning. F00k yeah!


That's awesome . Where are you going, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

People get frustrated, upset in the heat of the moment and say things they shouldn't have. Don't take it to heart. :hug

Sometimes we don't know that we annoy people by our behaviour. Every person is different in what sets them off in terms of what annoys them and some are more polite than others about it.

@CNikki

I wish you the best this week. :hug 

Chin up, stay strong. 

@finallyclosed

They can walk all over you. With the worst of bullies (violent types), you call the cops.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I have a bit of studying to catch up on, but all I want to do is write this book.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tailored advertising based on the cookies or whatever they tap into on your devices can be so creepy


----------



## firestar

I haven't slept well for the past two nights. This is probably why I'm a morning person. It's easier to work early in the morning when I've already been up for hours. 

I end up crashing in the afternoon, though, and it's tough on days when I can't let myself shut down in the early evening. I'm like an old lady.


----------



## SofaKing

I really hope I can turn myself around and embrace living in a healthy manner.


----------



## Myosr

Why can't everyone just get along?


----------



## zonebox

Myosr said:


> Why can't everyone just get along?


I think about this a lot as well.


----------



## Kevin001

If another person says I look like this guy again I will flip, we look nothing alike.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

35 unread notifications on youtube... Did I... What did I do?

edit: Lol only one insult (I think anyway,) but the rest were just people commenting on the same three comments I responded to ages ago, why do I need to get notifications for that? Well and three on a music video that I couldn't read because the music video was removed for copyright reasons.


----------



## 2Milk

I told a girl that I only have like 3 friends, in reality, I have none.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That was a direct invitation to his gig, I ought to get back in touch, awkward as it may be at first


----------



## Amphoteric

Cool, Articuno and Lugia at nearby Pokemon GO raids. Will I go? Nope... but it's still neat.


----------



## Blue Dino

Amphoteric said:


> Cool, Articuno and Lugia at nearby Pokemon GO raids. Will I go? Nope... but it's still neat.


Explains countless hordes of people I see all weekend speedwalking all over town looking at their phones that are connected to a cable from their pockets.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@2Milk


----------



## Kevin001

I want pancakes.


----------



## Sassandclass

Why am i so sad when I wake up, then feel fine later (????) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I really hate the weather in this country! The forecast for the next few weeks is dismal, cool tempeeatures and rain. For all the disconfort heat can cause, I do envy countries where it's always either hot in summer and cold in winter, or hot in summer and cooler in winter.


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> Who keeps banning @Witchblade lol


Herself


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

They're charming, it's upsettingly confusing. Also they're really good at convincing me of things I absolutely wasn't on board with. Stupid. Don't think I like it, but maybe I'm just being obstinate. It's not like they're malicious.


----------



## Sabk

Maybe I should stop looking at my phone so much. If someone were to wave money in front of me, I wouldn't see it. But do I even really want to be connected with the world around me....meh.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Why am I so emotionless all of a sudden?

This doesn't feel real. :sigh


----------



## Sabk

I just caught a glimpse of a show where an elderly bickering couple kept fighting over who the dog loved the most. Lmao.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't think I'll ever feel comfortable out in public again but at least I didn't care so much this morning, I just needed to get out of the house


----------



## CNikki

Seeing how people I've once associated myself with have changed. Me? I've stayed the same.


----------



## Ai

Sometimes I wonder if I technically have an eating disorder...



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Why am I so emotionless all of a sudden?
> 
> This doesn't feel real. :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## BrokeTech

Lohikaarme said:


> Who keeps banning @*Witchblade* lol


Knew it was coming. Did you see the message the mod posted when Witchblade was un-banned the first time? I was like..."Yeah, that's...not...gonna work..." But I didn't say anything, lol. I liked her, but she should have kept more of a low profile. From what I've been told by one of the mods, though, she'll be back under a different name, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

60's/70's fashion was so much better than contemporary fashion


----------



## riverbird

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Why am I so emotionless all of a sudden?
> 
> This doesn't feel real. :sigh


:squeeze



Canadian Brotha said:


> 60's/70's fashion was so much better than contemporary fashion


YES! It's true. :yes


----------



## Blue Dino

I brought a pair of $5 cheap sunglasses and it came shipped in a 2'x2'x2' cardboard box stuffed with a bunch of bubble wrap. What resourceful use of materials.


----------



## Sabk

Having the flu sucks ballz. I don't remember the last time I was sick like this. Odd thing I'm...enjoying it? It's like reminder that my body is still..there. 🙃

^^this may be delirium speak


----------



## unemployment simulator

trying to ring a shop, it's literally been engaged for 25 minutes now. either they are having a ridiculous call volume and it's someone new ringing in all the time (which would surprise me as I wouldn't consider it a big enough store), or some inconsiderate person is spending all this time on the phone. I just need to find out if something is in stock there jeez. ugh looks like I might have to just walk all the way down there ffs.


----------



## unemployment simulator

finally! I got through, yep they have it in stock so it won't be a wasted 1 hour journey to pick it up.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Those kids made my day, and I theirs. I don't save lives like a doctor or a surgeon, but those faces did nary show any ill-judgement for who I am and what it is I do. If anything, their reaction proved quite the opposite.

Also, those share bikes have quickly become an eyesore on inner city streets. People leave them on every corner and lane way without a thought. I suppose at least they're more useful than abandoned trolleys..


----------



## Psychedilio

If there's even a point in trying to live a normal life. I feel I may have undiagnosed autism.


----------



## Steve French

About the second time I ever really got good and drunk in my life was with a mickey of Bacardi white rum. I don't remember much. Just that I woke up not knowing where I was, with not my own clothes on, covered in blood and mud, and with a bucket of vomit next to my head. I have never been that far gone since. I think I might drink too much though, cause I was thinking about my tolerance in relation to the good old days, and going by that standard it seems a lot better. I never really quantify how much I drink, but when I finish a certain size of bottle or amount of beers in a pack it sticks. And drinking today, it was not too much of anything to finish a mickey. I could keep going. It's quite a difference from the good old days. Kind of sad. Maybe I ought to slow er down.


----------



## Karsten

Steve French said:


> About the second time I ever really got good and drunk in my life was with a mickey of Bacardi white rum. I don't remember much. Just that I woke up not knowing where I was, with not my own clothes on, covered in blood and mud, and with a bucket of vomit next to my head. I have never been that far gone since. I think I might drink too much though, cause I was thinking about my tolerance in relation to the good old days, and going by that standard it seems a lot better. I never really quantify how much I drink, but when I finish a certain size of bottle or amount of beers in a pack it sticks. And drinking today, it was not too much of anything to finish a mickey. I could keep going. It's quite a difference from the good old days. Kind of sad. Maybe I ought to slow er down.


What's a mickey?


----------



## Steve French

Karsten said:


> What's a mickey?


I knew this question would come up. I thought to myself as I wrote it, somebody will be confused by this Canadian slang. I considered altering the post to avoid the confusion, but I couldn't think of anything that would work. But I have thought about it.

A mickey is a 375 ml bottle of alcohol. Called a pint sometimes even though it's far off from an actual pint? I can't recall it being called anything other than a mickey in my experience though.

Probably should be called a 13er here even. We usually go by ounces for slang, even though we've left that far behind. A two-six, fourty pounder, sixty pounder referring to 750 ml, 1.14 l, and 1.75 l respectively.


----------



## Karsten

Steve French said:


> I knew this question would come up. I thought to myself as I wrote it, somebody will be confused by this Canadian slang. I considered altering the post to avoid the confusion, but I couldn't think of anything that would work. But I have thought about it.
> 
> A mickey is a 375 ml bottle of alcohol. Called a pint sometimes even though it's far off from an actual pint? I can't recall it being called anything other than a mickey in my experience though.
> 
> Probably should be called a 13er here even. We usually go by ounces for slang, even though we've left that far behind. A two-six, fourty pounder, sixty pounder referring to 750 ml, 1.14 l, and 1.75 l respectively.


People from Canada have such cool slang.

A mickey. Damn that sounds cool.

I've only ever heard it referred to as a bottle, lmao. "I finished one of them, uh, small bottles of Jack! Man, I was ****ed up!"


----------



## Steve French

Karsten said:


> People from Canada have such cool slang.
> 
> A mickey. Damn that sounds cool.
> 
> I've only ever heard it referred to as a bottle, lmao. "I finished one of them, uh, small bottles of Jack! Man, I was ****ed up!"


I have heard bottle used quite a bit, not to specifically refer to a certain size of alcohol though, just for a general reference term for anything above a mickey. It would be awkward to refer to a mickey as a bottle, as they are quite often most of the time plastic and oddly shaped. I think it is the first term any drinker around here learns as they are just what you can afford when you are a kid. Only $15 or so with taxes for one of Smirnoff or Bacardi round these parts.

It's interesting, learning the slang and drinking culture of other cultures. My friends from Quebec always start really early, as liquor is sold in grocery stores and is therefore considerably easier to steal. I went to Hawaii once and buying a couple bottles and a flat of PBR was like $50 (I was too drunk to remember accurately). The more you know and all. In fact, I'm fairly intoxicated right now.


----------



## blue2

I can't help but feel for troll's, I often see them as philosophers that can't express themselves constructively, this is how I see the social hierarchy of troll's as below, its not to say they haven't had hardship in life... maybe I'm just to empathic.


1.Philosophers 
2. Comedians 
3. Trolls 
4. Idiots ....who've become misanthropic ..


Needless to say most people never pass the idiotic stage or become idiots with troll like tendencies or visa versa, there's many spectrums of hybrid


----------



## Sabk

I want to hibernate until November or next year.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I didn't realize that you can't leave people visitor messages when they are temp banned.


----------



## Sabk

I have an eyelash in my eye. No amount of wiggling my eye around is helping. 😒

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol this site is a disaster now what even.


----------



## CNikki

Tired to the point I'm restless.


----------



## Sabk

Sheska said:


> Hope you feel better soon :squeeze


Thank you. I feel much better than I did this morning. Not as congested but my head still feels heavy. It's been a couple of days, so i should be back to tip-top shape soon.


----------



## SilentLyric

lots of dread before work.


----------



## Ai

If they successfully repeal the medicaid expansion, I may as well just ****ing kill myself.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

When you fall asleep and wake up wondering what day it is 

I was gonna watch a movie <.<


----------



## Nyla

Just made Eggs Benedict because I wanted to treat myself. Needless to say, this why I don't cook...


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


> If they successfully repeal the medicaid expansion, I may as well just ****ing kill myself.


It will probably be the same for me. -_-

Just when I thought I should be getting better, too.


----------



## bommi

I need a ****ing job.


----------



## firestar

I keep forgetting I'm 29. I can't believe my birthday is still a few weeks away. I go through this every year but it's still strange.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I'm going to watch the movie that came in on hold for me at the library. I was so surprised it'd come in, I actually caught myself grinning when I pulled it off the shelf lol

Other than that my mind's crazy tonight, but hey.


----------



## tehuti88

The troll has started again, I see a new identity by them.

I wish there was a way to report them (not necessarily to be banned, just to have an eye kept on them) *before* they start posting their crap, at least when they make themselves THIS obvious.

Guess I'll just have to wait for the crap to start.


----------



## shyvr6

tehuti88 said:


> The troll has started again, I see a new identity by them.
> 
> I wish there was a way to report them (not necessarily to be banned, just to have an eye kept on them) *before* they start posting their crap, at least when they make themselves THIS obvious.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to wait for the crap to start.


Just PM a mod about it. Considering how much crap that troll has been giving you from what I've read, I'm surprised something hasn't already been established with you and the staff.


----------



## uziq

Can this nervousness go away


----------



## Thinkingofyou

I've been contemplating what my next BIG life move will be socially....

I haven't come out of the closet officially, but I yearn so badly to have a relationship that I can just get lost in, and forget my current, aggressively self observant self...

I want a really good friend....Someone I can depend on, and see whenever I want, and be happy to be with them, but most importantly, they are happy to be with me...That's the key, yes....


----------



## tehuti88

shyvr6 said:


> Just PM a mod about it. Considering how much crap that troll has been giving you from what I've read, I'm surprised something hasn't already been established with you and the staff.


I'm not sure if it's the same troll who targeted me, though they were active at the same time so who knows anymore. :/ Anyway, just as I expected they couldn't go long without posting (exact same stuff as the last time) and now they're banned.

Wonder how long until the next one.


----------



## shyvr6

tehuti88 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same troll who targeted me, though they were active at the same time so who knows anymore. :/


I don't think they would mind. Even if it's not the same person, it's likely to be a troll to get on their radar. Worst case is it's a normal user that took a few seconds of their time to look at posts.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Today wasn't as hot. Finally.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To get all the music gear I want/need for a complete home studio would come to around $6000 give or take


----------



## Mc Borg

That feeling when you buy a lottery ticket and somebody wins the jackpot, but it's not you. :bah


----------



## Sabk

I like observing rather than partaking in stuff. Doing stuff is tiring. 
Can we just sit on the couch and watch Dexter or something? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## fluorish

Cant wait for 2 months (get to be with him) <3


----------



## cybernaut

Who the hell complains about an umbrella 'scratching' their piece of shît of a van?

Ive never been scolded about such a pathetic thing in my life.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

I should be able to get up to the beach again soon - I really need some sun.


----------



## Kevin001

You can't win them all I guess.


----------



## Karsten

harrison said:


> I should be able to get up to the beach again soon - I really need some sun.


Haha, I look like a ghost. I don't think I've gotten much sustained sun this entire summer.

I wonder if it would improve my mood.


----------



## gamerguy13

I'm thinking about lying on a beach somewhere with white sands, crystal blue water, and beautiful scenery.


----------



## harrison

Karsten said:


> Haha, I look like a ghost. I don't think I've gotten much sustained sun this entire summer.
> 
> I wonder if it would improve my mood.


It might - bright sunshine is often pretty good for that although I guess it depends on the person.

I just love the heat - I actually even like humidity up to a point. As long as I've got a hotel room with aircon to escape back into when it gets too much.

I've grown a lot fonder of the beach as I've gotten older too - especially when the day's not quite so hot. I get a lot of exercise up there - I walk for miles, it's great.


----------



## CNikki

Two steps forward, three steps back. So it seems...


----------



## cinto

I need to get to a doctor asap. I feel like death.


----------



## riverbird

I want to hug the doctor that gave me my new leg immobilizer brace (after I complained about my old one, not sure how I worked up the courage to do that!) at my ortho appointment last week. He's probably my new best friend. It's changed my life so much. I can get around so much easier now, I'm more independant. I was basically bed/couch bound for three weeks because the brace I got in the ER the night I broke my knee was literally hell and would not stay in place for anything, so getting around on my crutches was more work than it was worth. I feel better now! I haven't had to take any pain meds since then. Maybe this positivity will channel itself to my knee cap and it will be all healed by my next appointment in two weeks. It will have been six weeks by then and typical healing time for a patella fracture is 4-8 weeks, so it's possible.


----------



## Farmer Girl

Why am I feeling so lonely?


----------



## tehuti88

Yeah? Let's see how long you last, sweetie. :lol


----------



## tehuti88

shyvr6 said:


> I don't think they would mind. Even if it's not the same person, it's likely to be a troll to get on their radar. Worst case is it's a normal user that took a few seconds of their time to look at posts.


Welp, he's back. :/ Looks like the same one who went after me, based on a comment he made.

Reported him, but the slow search function won't let me see the other posts he's made. I notice a mod had already visited his page. (ETA, it looks like he's been here a bit longer. According to Google cache one of his posts was in a thread by another troll that ended up deleted. Not sure why he wasn't caught back then. Username makes him obvious. :| )

I have my PMs turned off since I'm always too chicken to reply to them. :sigh

EETA--he's gone. Apparently in the middle of PM'ing somebody. :lol


----------



## feels

Gonna play D&D for the first time with some people I don't know that well. I'm nervous lol. I'm creating a half-orc barbarian that I'm sort of stoked about though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

That's enough creepy videos for me for awhile. :afr


----------



## CNikki

If it's not anxiety and depression, it's the empty void that takes over.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

How the **** did I end up reading this:
https://claritaslux.com/girls/single-lonely-desperate-depressed-dating/

:lol :haha


----------



## Chevy396

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> How the **** did I end up reading this:
> https://claritaslux.com/girls/single-lonely-desperate-depressed-dating/
> 
> :lol :haha


She's mean. I love me some 'boom-boom'.

How did you get _me_ to read this? lol


----------



## firestar

I think my brain may actually be mush at this point. I don't even want to think anymore. It's too hard.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The trolling on this forum is ridiculous.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ Yeah. What a waste of time and energy.


----------



## Chevy396

Someone (a troll) just messaged me "whatever rocks your boat". I can't tell if this is a joke, or if they are simple.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

finallyclosed said:


> Someone (a troll) just messaged me "whatever rocks your boat". I can't tell if this is a joke, or if they are simple.


I think you should block that person immediately,that kinda stuff is unacceptable.Also you should report that kinda behaviour to the moderators am sure they are just waiting for this kinda stuff to read.


----------



## Chevy396

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I think you should block that person immediately,that kinda stuff is unacceptable.Also you should report that kinda behaviour to the moderators they are clearly abusing this forum.


Oh yeah? How do I do that?


----------



## thetown

Time passes by too quickly. Everyone has 24 hours in day, but some people seem to get more things done.


----------



## firestar

firestar said:


> I think my brain may actually be mush at this point. I don't even want to think anymore. It's too hard.


I take it back. _Now _my brain is mush.


----------



## Sassandclass

Why does gossip even exist? Haven't we grown past that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut

I hope my friend brings me back from alcohol from this shady Filipino man who sells it on the black market here. It's so funny how he gets it.

I also feel like I'm about to get sick.


----------



## harrison

Why can't Boris Johnstone just brush his bloody hair?


----------



## tehuti88

:laugh:


----------



## tehuti88

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## shyvr6

Dumb thread was locked before I could edit my post (not this site). Blah


----------



## Ai

I've been making some more adult-like decisions lately, and it's weird.

(And also sad, at this point in my life, that I find it weird...)


----------



## ShadowOne

i hate pictures of my face. the only thing they are are potential opportunities to look forever awful


----------



## Kevin001

There is a time to laugh and a time to cry.


----------



## tehuti88

I think perhaps I've found a way to not only edit my existing HTML files (well, ones under a certain size, at least) on my tablet, but to create them, too. If so, this is awesome.


----------



## tehuti88

Those two look interesting. Will have to see what they do.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Sabk

I really envy people who convey their meaning in one sentence or one look. How. Do. They. Do. It?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Ai

Just ate baby food for breakfast... So I guess this is what my love has come to? Lol

(Doubly amusing, given my post immediately preceding... Hahaha...)


----------



## mt moyt

Sabk said:


> I really envy people who convey their meaning in one sentence or one look. How. Do. They. Do. It?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk







(just the first minute)


----------



## Sabk

mt moyt said:


> (just the first minute)


Exactly!


----------



## SplendidBob

God damn this stubborn mood issue of mine. It's intermingled with fatigue, for sure. I am in a really weird place mentally though, all estrogeny or something lmao. Maybe I have put on too much damn body fat :lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Also in that kind of mood where I am missing people. That kind of mood isn't very productive tbh, leads me down a path of pining for the past.


----------



## Sabk

I'm trying a new thing to deal with the anxiety. Maybe it'll be a 24 hour thing. Like a cold 😌

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## PocketoAlice

I want friends, but I get so overwhelmed and shut down.

Ulterior motives are also terrifying. It's always upsetting to find out someone was only talking to you because they want to suck you dry of resources or f*** you. Not because they genuinely wanted to talk or spend time with you.

I want my plumbing fixed.
I want a shower.
I want the plumber to be gone. 
I want to work on stuff but I'm too anxious for other things.
I just want to sleep.

Also I need to go get a hamburger or something because I'm becoming a grumpy *itch. lol


----------



## Sabk

http://ncase.me/trust/

That was interesting. Kind of an interactive game on trust.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

PocketoAlice said:


> I want friends, but I get so overwhelmed and shut down.
> 
> Ulterior motives are also terrifying. It's always upsetting to find out someone was only talking to you because they want to suck you dry of resources or f*** you. Not because they genuinely wanted to talk or spend time with you.
> 
> I want my plumbing fixed.
> I want a shower.
> I want the plumber to be gone.
> I want to work on stuff but I'm too anxious for other things.
> I just want to sleep.
> 
> Also I need to go get a hamburger or something because I'm becoming a grumpy *itch. lol


*hug*


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't get why no one in real life wants to be around me. I'm just going to continue my online life instead and endure another boring weekend. It is what it is.


----------



## angelstarr

I hate manipulators


----------



## PocketoAlice

@Sabk :squeeze

That was an interesting theory game you linked to, thanks for sharing. ^-^


----------



## Lohikaarme

Sabk said:


> http://ncase.me/trust/
> 
> That was interesting. Kind of an interactive game on trust.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk












I knew bowler hat man shouldn't be trusted >_>


----------



## CNikki

Still having days (like today) where I don't want to get up. But I forced myself to.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can literally have the best of days home alone working on music. I hadn't interacted with anyone, got just a wee bit of fresh air taking out the trash. Perfect. My mom calls and then comes home shortly thereafter, nothing but complaining/worrying/stress. I'm broke but if I were to go out, SA stress/shame...but in my bubble making music, listening to music, listening to podcasts, & stretching/exercising there's a tiny hint of utopia, just enough of a mirage that I trust it for a sec before it inevitably disappears


----------



## SparklingWater

Got into a car accident in which after the initial swerve and impact I dissociated (thanks trauma.) Thankfully not at fault, but it was worse than it needed to be had I been totally present after the impact. That said it knocked some god damn sense into me. I've been wanting to do YouTube vids about my SA, complex trauma, I want to come out the closet, lay it all bare, talk about everything, all the ****ing shame I've been hiding forever. Today's the day to do it. Sick of hiding everything. My life is valid and I'm telling what the hell happens when tons of bad **** happens to you. Thank you accident. This makes no sense except early this morning I was feeling fed up with hiding my life. Then this happened and I'm not ****ing doing it anymore. Anyone doesn't get it **** them. Life is sometimes ****ing ugly and terrible for a lot of pple and if someone hasn't had enough ugliness that they don't get it ****ing good for them. I haven't been anxious lately with pple, but I still have the trauma issue of trust and connection. And it doesn't help that I hide my life from pple cause of shame about it being different and it doesn't allow me to connect. No ****ing more. I can only be myself. My life hasn't been ****ing pretty, *but it is mine.* And I get to tell my story whether or not pple get it.

edit- and **** what if I died lol so it didn't happen, but what if I died feeling nobody ever ****ing really knew me, I hid my entire ****ing life what outside of a therapist. **** that. idk why i'm cursing so much. I'd pretty much stopped but it feels ****ing appropriate atm.


----------



## tehuti88

Even with as much trouble and insults and crap I've had to deal with from certain parties on this site, I'm glad that there are at least some people here who seem to like me. I hope.

I haven't been able to find that much anywhere else in the past twenty years. You kind of take what you can get, I guess.


----------



## Crisigv

tehuti88 said:


> Even with as much trouble and insults and crap I've had to deal with from certain parties on this site, I'm glad that there are at least some people here who seem to like me. I hope.
> 
> I haven't been able to find that much anywhere else in the past twenty years. You kind of take what you can get, I guess.


I like you!


----------



## zonebox

tehuti88 said:


> Even with as much trouble and insults and crap I've had to deal with from certain parties on this site, I'm glad that there are at least some people here who seem to like me. I hope.
> 
> I haven't been able to find that much anywhere else in the past twenty years. You kind of take what you can get, I guess.


You're good people Tehuti  Don't let the anxiety tell you otherwise.


----------



## truant

tehuti88 said:


> Even with as much trouble and insults and crap I've had to deal with from certain parties on this site, I'm glad that there are at least some people here who seem to like me. I hope.
> 
> I haven't been able to find that much anywhere else in the past twenty years. You kind of take what you can get, I guess.


:squeeze

Don't let the poop-slingers get you down. There are lots of people here who like you, even if they're sometimes too anxious to show it.


----------



## SplendidBob

tehuti88 said:


> Even with as much trouble and insults and crap I've had to deal with from certain parties on this site, I'm glad that there are at least some people here who seem to like me. I hope.
> 
> I haven't been able to find that much anywhere else in the past twenty years. You kind of take what you can get, I guess.


In the like Tehuti club


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> Even with as much trouble and insults and crap I've had to deal with from certain parties on this site, I'm glad that there are at least some people here who seem to like me. I hope.


People will criticize, insult, and hate from time to time... You just have to be like, "_This is who I am... Take me or leave me._"

You can't control how other people will act towards you, so you focus on what you do have control over: yourself... namely, your reaction to their actions.

You seem to handle yourself pretty well here, and I am glad of that because it would really suck to see you chased off the site or something. (Also, I get the impression that your input here is far more valued than you give yourself credit for.)


----------



## SparklingWater

OMG I just had a teenager moment. I was literally about to die of embarrassment. Lol! Thank goodness! Also I'm expecting more embarrassment- likely over exaggerating, but maybe not. I'll keep a balanced view until **** happens. worrying never gave me anything but a line on my forehead I can see when I squint. Can't wait to do some vids tomorrow.

someone posted this in another thread and will take to therapy next week. http://www.schematherapy.com/id73.htm This early stuff is my entire life sigh. This therapist knows my attachment connection **** but idk if she knows how to deal with it. I'm scheduled to see a trauma specific therapist in Sept though so hopefully I'll make headway either way.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That's another band that makes me think the UK is the place to be for the type of music scene I want to be a part of. I need to move across the pond for the music and the football


----------



## thetown

I'm turning into a hikikomori day by day... My hermit habits allows me to feel comfortable, but it is at the expense of not being able to achieve my current goals.


----------



## ShadowOne

toxic people


----------



## Amphoteric

So coincidentally my MBTI and Big 5 types are a match.
Both of these descriptions are very accurate :lol


----------



## Sassandclass

Forever Me said:


> Its pretty ****ed up to be sitting right across from a beautiful woman but so scared to talk to or even look at her that instead you're just looking at her Facebook on your phone.


Say "hi". Maybe she is feeling the same way about you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino

One of my housemates always disappear for weeks on end. One time she has been gone for 5 weeks. This time, she hasn't been home for the past 10 days. It's so weird. :stu


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

truant said:


> :squeeze
> 
> Don't let the poop-slingers get you down. There are lots of people here who like you, even if they're sometimes too anxious to show it.


:yes


----------



## llodell88

im tired, my head itches, i like that my little kitty is sitting next to me finally, her fur next o my arm feels good and im sad that she got up now that im typing all this. i really need to sleep. i couldnt stop thinking about stuff so i got up and got back online. thinking about boring everything is and i have no interests, and i want to be able to leave the house, and i hate that im agoraphobic and my car is broken down and my family scares me. ok ima sleep hopefully now.


----------



## probably offline

Jesus ****ing christ. One of my neighbors is singing really bad. It sounds like a donkey being tortured.


----------



## SparklingWater

Yay less sore than I expected! This site really helped keep me up last night. Finally chose to turn of the light and risk some sleep at about 3am. Woke back up at 5 lol but feel much better! Life is good!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I think she might be the one. No, seriously.

Our conversation started getting nerdy last night. I told her that I was a car nerd. She replied with this:

"I have a thing for Bugattis."

... later on:

"and American muscle cars too."

... and even later on, before she went to bed:

"Audis are fabulous"

We are WAY to similar. I think I am in love, ladies and gentlemen. :mushy


----------



## firestar

Morituri te salutant. 

I hate presentations.


----------



## Chevy396

Well, it appears that everything you claimed in past couple weeks of talking was simply a way to make yourself sound good, until you started reading wild accusations that the trolls of SAS were making, then you took the easy way out and forgot about all those things you said you weren't going to do. I had a feeling this would be the case.


----------



## Crisigv

Fantastic, they're mad at me. I'm the one who's hurting here and they're mad at me. Go **** yourselves.


----------



## Chevy396

Crisigv said:


> Fantastic, they're mad at me. I'm the one who's hurting here and they're mad at me. Go **** yourselves.


Exactly.


----------



## SplendidBob

So I don't handle pressure well. No surprise there. Had to withdraw the listing after two days because I couldn't handle the idea of someone actually buying it and me having to put forth the effort to make it and send it (it only got 1 view though, so that danger was pretty far fetched lol).

Stuff like this is going to be difficult when I become so phobic of the process I can barely even bring myself to look at the site. The stress totally consumes me and I just shut down everything, in _every_ way.

Now I am on the threshold of pretty bad depression and what got me out of it last time (exposure stuff) isn't going to cut it now, because its mundane and lacks the achievement necessary to do it.


----------



## probably offline

splendidbob said:


> So I don't handle pressure well. No surprise there. Had to withdraw the listing after two days because I couldn't handle the idea of someone actually buying it and me having to put forth the effort to make it and send it (it only got 1 view though, so that danger was pretty far fetched lol).
> 
> Stuff like this is going to be difficult when I become so phobic of the process I can barely even bring myself to look at the site. The stress totally consumes me and I just shut down everything, in _every_ way.
> 
> Now I am on the threshold of pretty bad depression and what got me out of it last time (exposure stuff) isn't going to cut it now, because its mundane and lacks the achievement necessary to do it.


I don't know what you're selling but don't be too hard on yourself. You can always try again. And again and again. Maybe you should just focus on visiting the site without selling anything yourself, first(or have an account but not sell anything yet). To get used to the idea/place slowly?


----------



## SparklingWater

Just weighed. Happy abut my weight loss this month. Think I'll meet 15lbs down, 5 more days to go lol (including today and I weigh on Aug 1.) Happy to finally be making real headway. Love when it's a little more jiggly and a little less firm hehe.

Happy to feel more certain on career paths. I always wanted to work for myself, but either felt I couldn't or saw the way my dad repeatedly failed. but it's ok to work steadily til other things pick up. so many youtube resources on multiple streams of income. Read 4 hr work week yrs ago, may pick it up again.

bleh need to do my hair if i'm doing this frickin vid. so much hair, sigh.

don't feel like fielding calls re this accident. bleh. seems like it might be a blessing. lump of cash would be welcome


----------



## fluorish

sometimes thinking of the world just makes me wana vomit. :B


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm not particularly spiritual or religious, but sometimes life just works out. Feeling a teensy bit stuck, get in an accident lmao, don't go to the hospital cause I feel fine, at night suddenly get terrified I have like some secret concussion or internal bleeding (though I didn't bang up anything but near my collar bone,) want a place with interesting topics to stay awake, end up here and find some exact answers i've been looking for! hehe. even re the accident a small influx of cash would def be welcome right now. even some sad crap pushed me to go all in on my trauma work recently and make more movement than I have in my entire life. **** always works out. maybe that's why i'm always so weary of that philosophy that shall remained unnamed. Eternal optimist strikes again!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I told you, but you forced the move anyway. He told you last year, but you just got mad at him and ruined a rare family evening. Now it's reached critical mass & is gonna blow up so I've asked you what you want to do & all you've got for me is your "if I had money...blah, blah, blah" speech you've been spouting since I first became fully conscious. The things everyone would do if they had money...we've never had money so piss off with that BS and tell me how you actually want to deal with this given the actual circumstances at hand. Oh, I should try to blame it on my previous job? More BS which begs the question why would I have worked there so long with that being the case? And it puts the fault squarely on me so you can save face? Wonderful quick parent thinking you've got, blame your shunned son and skip addressing the primary issue cause all that matters is status, God, & the church...nevermind making some form of practical plan. Well, I'm glad we've had this gloriously enlightening discussion. Now that it's over I'm not gonna fuss, I'll just relax for bit before I let the birds eat my liver again...and again...and again...like that god you don't believe in and would be quick to tell me is blasphemous to even mention. Speaking of which, I ought to attack my liver with some hooch given that you've never got enough reasons to criticize your miserable spawn


----------



## SofaKing

This weekend, I really should take the plunge. Literally.


----------



## Kevin001

When your world is falling apart or you feel stressed......just breathe.


----------



## truant

splendidbob said:


> Stuff like this is going to be difficult when I become so phobic of the process I can barely even bring myself to look at the site. The stress totally consumes me and I just shut down everything, in _every_ way.
> 
> Now I am on the threshold of pretty bad depression and what got me out of it last time (exposure stuff) isn't going to cut it now, because its mundane and lacks the achievement necessary to do it.


If it makes you feel better (not sure why it would, lol) I've gone months without looking at my sales data. My sales are so bad I can't even bring myself to look at them. I know seeing the numbers would plunge me into despair. So instead of looking at sales data, I keep writing and creating content. Creating more content is the only thing that will help my sales in any case.

Is there a part of your business that you can work on that would be less stressful but still contribute in some way toward achieving your goal? Like networking with other people in your field? Not to drum up business but just to make social connections? I have a writers' forum that I try to maintain some bare level of activity on. It doesn't really help me financially, but it does sort of keep me in the loop about what's going on in the industry and provides some sort of minimal industry network.


----------



## Chevy396

That YouTube video I just watched. It made me laugh pretty hard (and cringe), but I can't post here what it was about.


----------



## SFC01

South coast of Hampshire, England - high summer and dark at 8PM, bit chilly, windy and pissing down with rain - roll on ****ing winter.


----------



## SparklingWater

Verdict in car is def totaled. Works for me, insurance will pay the loan off, unfortunately it's just as likely i'll have to pay a little off as I may get a little back. I was actually about to sell the car since I'm back outside the city and want to move into the city proper. Lol I was literally just looking up value on kbb and seeing the procedure to sell with my bank. Anywho no more car payments and insurance, my checkbook will be happy. I'm back to being a city girl using public transport lol. 

My blood pressure had gotten a bit high at my highest weight with my diet. I'm surprised, I haven't lost that much, but it's back down in the mid-normal range and almost to my pre weight gain norm which runs on the low end. I'm super happy. You're welcome heart!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

"Walking is fun, and best of all its all free"


----------



## Memories of Silence

Planes sound noisier than they used to. When I hear them, I think they're going to crash somewhere.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's raining again. :yay


----------



## SofaKing

Feeling very fragile heading into this weekend.


----------



## Chevy396

I feel like drinking tonight just for fun, but I made a dumb *** promise.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Huh weird, it almost seemed as if my computer had been intercepted there for a second. Gave me quite a scare :|


----------



## Mc Borg

I'm craving a giant cigar.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh thought I was sore yesterday... Today I'm hobbling like I'm 95. Every part of my body aches. Parts I didn't know I had ache. I have no clue how humans have made it this far we're basically spongy pieces of meat. That accident ****ing tenderized me. I'm going to be dealing with this for a while. Sigh. I def take my youth and health for granted. No more.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@realisticandhopeful

 :hug


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to get 4hrs of sleep tonight...yay me.


----------



## SparklingWater

ANX1 said:


> @realisticandhopeful
> 
> :hug


Thanks hon. I'm about to take some pain meds and pray to fall asleep soon. How is everything with you by the way? :hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

realisticandhopeful said:


> Thanks hon. I'm about to take some pain meds and pray to fall asleep soon. How is everything with you by the way? :hug


You're welcome. 

I wish you a good sleep and hopefully you feel less pain the next day. 

Just living life (usual life stuff like lawns, etc), so quite a boring day / weekend.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

The inner machinations of my mind are an enigma.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@realisticandhopeful

Also please excuse my bad manners. Thank you for asking how everything is with me.


----------



## andy0128

Had a dream where i was back at college and i was being taught by a guy who was in one of my old college classes. He kept asking me loads of hard questions and embarassing me in front of the class. He used to be a nice chilled out guy in the old days but before i could confront him saying like "dude what the hell happened to you i awoke"

I think this might be linked to my pondering over going vack to school in the near future.


----------



## PocketoAlice

Whyyyyy am I still awake? Why did my body just jolt awake at 2:30am?? Why???

At least I finished my resume. Weird that I am more productive sleep-deprived than awake. lol


----------



## cybernaut

This is the least crowded mall that I've ever been to in my life.And it's a Saturday.Wow.


----------



## firestar

I'm starting to hate the sound of my own voice.


----------



## SparklingWater

won't bother answering that thread with more of my depressing life. keep it light, no one wants to hear my first memory lol. I realize that this is going to be a lifelong thing. Pple describing normal experiences and me describing horrific ones. such is life.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm glad I had the balls to back out of something that someone wanted me to do with them.

Usually, I come through for people. But, this one was rather insane.


----------



## Crisigv

One jab after another.


----------



## Myosr

A lot of people think it's crazy to have a zero tolerance policy when it comes to emotional expression. To simply forbid yourself from sharing anything with anyone. I think most have never tried the concept for any prolonged period of time, and thus don't understand how it can let you see certain things more objectively.

Everyday I wonder if awakening my dead emotional parts was a bad idea. It isn't that emotions are clouding my thoughts. I think it's worse than that. I actually doubt I am "thinking" at all these days. It might be that my emotions have taken full control again, and my thoughts are all rationalizations. I don't know.

I'm not sure how to kill them again though. The first time I did it, I was 100% convinced that emotions, all of them, were bad for me, meaningless, and had to take the back seat, and to exist in the most limited form possible. I'm not so sure anymore, and I doubt I can do it by willpower alone.


----------



## TryingMara

Why is it so cold?


----------



## firestar

Myosr said:


> A lot of people think it's crazy to have a zero tolerance policy when it comes to emotional expression. To simply forbid yourself from sharing anything with anyone. I think most have never tried the concept for any prolonged period of time, and thus don't understand how it can let you see certain things more objectively.
> 
> Everyday I wonder if awakening my dead emotional parts was a bad idea. It isn't that emotions are clouding my thoughts. I think it's worse than that. I actually doubt I am "thinking" at all these days. It might be that my emotions have taken full control again, and my thoughts are all rationalizations. I don't know.
> 
> I'm not sure how to kill them again though. The first time I did it, I was 100% convinced that emotions, all of them, were bad for me, meaningless, and had to take the back seat, and to exist in the most limited form possible. I'm not so sure anymore, and I doubt I can do it by willpower alone.


In my experience, trying not to talk about my emotions just gives them more power over me. I think more objectively when they're not weighing on me and the only way that happens is if I express how I'm feeling to someone else. I've spent most of my life trying (and failing) to bottle them up. For me, silence just doesn't work.

Of course, you may be different and so that might not work for you.


----------



## Myosr

firestar said:


> In my experience, trying not to talk about my emotions just gives them more power over me. I think more objectively when they're not weighing on me and the only way that happens is if I express how I'm feeling to someone else. I've spent most of my life trying (and failing) to bottle them up. For me, silence just doesn't work.
> 
> Of course, you may be different and so that might not work for you.


The problem is that my brain never has 'enough' expression, the more I let out, the more I want to let out. There's like a bottomless well of nameless things inside me. Once I give them names, they start having a life of their own.

I understand what you are saying, but I think that's only a short term thing. If you ignore them long enough, I think they go away and are replaced by a nameless tension, that's sometimes easier to deal with because it's primitive, like physical pain. I think that's what they call suppression.

I know it's an unpopular opinion, but I think suppression is better than unhealthy expression. But maybe I'm wrong. I don't know.


----------



## firestar

Myosr said:


> The problem is that my brain never has 'enough' expression, the more I let out, the more I want to let out. There's like a bottomless well of nameless things inside me. Once I give them names, they start having a life of their own.
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but I think that's only a short term thing. If you ignore them long enough, I think they go away and are replaced by a nameless tension, that's sometimes easier to deal with because it's primitive, like physical pain. I think that's what they call suppression.
> 
> I know it's an unpopular opinion, but I think suppression is better than unhealthy expression. *But maybe I'm wrong. I don't know.*


Is there really a right or wrong answer here, though? Different things work for different people, especially when it comes to things like personal feelings. If suppressing your emotions makes them weaker then I absolutely think that's what you should do. But if that's not working for you, maybe consider reassessing and trying something else. That's how I arrived at my current philosophy. Everything else I tried didn't work out.


----------



## TryingMara

That probably made things worse. I do everything wrong.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> One jab after another.


I was looking for the words...those describe it accurately



brilliantblack said:


> I need money


Me too. I always need more money than I've got


----------



## CNikki

On a rare occasion such as now, I feel neutral. Let's see how long it'll last.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's funny how this 12 year old boy I've been sorta babysitting called me sir the first time without changing it to ma'am and the second time he called me sir, he changed it to ma'am that time. Technically, I don't have to really babysit him but I can't just not say anything at all to him. I'm not really one for being around kids seeing as I've never had to be around them until a couple years ago. But I don't see kids much anyways even still. It's weird talking to them like a regular person because I'm not trying to be their friend. Just trying to keep him from being bored and saying things here and there whenever he talks to me. He seems to like talking to me more than adults do. Maybe it's because he's a kid. xD


----------



## SparklingWater

Fine life, I get it. I don't need to learn this lesson again. Thanks for another opportunity to reinforce it. No more.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm actually curious how people make friends. How aren't they scared of meeting new people?


----------



## Kevin001

No time now? I could of sworn I saw 9:30 at one point? Hmm.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

:hug

Scary at first meeting new people if you don't on a regular basis. But if used to it and know what to say small talk wise, it is less scary. Won't get along with everyone, but that is normal. Just find the people you click with personality, interest, etc wise.


----------



## Mc Borg

Somebody please bring back palm muted distorted guitars. Thanks.


----------



## ShadowOne

i need crispy waffles in my life right now


----------



## acidicwithpanic

It's like the privacy issues on Facebook keep getting worse and worse as the years progress. I only reactivated my account for two months before deciding to shut it down again.

"You shouldn't post things on Facebook that you don't want to be seen in the first place!" Well that's not what I'm doing genius. Had I found out about Facebook gaining access to files on your phones a long time ago, then I wouldn't have logged into my account using my phone in the first place, but it's too late for that now. I might as well quit social media all together as long as companies keep spying on you for the purpose of making things "efficient."


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ANX1 said:


> Scary at first meeting new people if you don't on a regular basis. But if used to it and know what to say small talk wise, it is less scary. Won't get along with everyone, but that is normal. Just find the people you click with personality, interest, etc wise.


:yes


----------



## Kevin001

Why do I worry about little stuff that really don't matter?


----------



## cybernaut

I just rather not get involved in small talk and rather not be around people who put on a front around me with superficial intentions.

Yet, I get seen as coming off as cold and making others feel hesitant when I choose to avoid such things.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Blip bloop.


----------



## Kevin001

Today they let the kids stay for service and I was surrounded. I was like I pray my kids behave better when they are little. I love kids that stay quiet and are behaved. But the kids I saw today.......don't see how these parents do it.


----------



## PrincessV

I wish I was 21 already, I need to be able to buy my own liquor and drugs. 

Gonna go, I promised myself id kms tomorrow if I didn't get stuff done today


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's nice having the place this clean


----------



## cybernaut

I really hope I won't have to cause a scene at this office tomorrow. This is probably the greediest place that I've ever lived in.

Once they take your money, they could care less about any form of maintenance. Then, the concept of customer/client dissatisfaction is practically non-existent here.


----------



## Dissonance

I gave myself the most impossible goal a human can have.


----------



## Chris S W

I'm so messed up in the head. I'm practically a psycho, on alcohol. I don't want to be this way, but I can't seem to change. I shouldn't be able to to do what I do, but I am, and that's never gonna change. I wish I didn't have to be this way. I shouldn't have to try to control it, it should just be natural to know what I should and shouldn't do.

I hate my job as well. I don't want to go to work tomorrow, can't be bothered with it. It's so mundane and repetitive, and hate constantly feeling anxious around my coworkers. My life is just terrible. Sometimes, like right now in my slightly drunken state, I just want to go off the rails.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

whenever i check the 'i am not a robot' captcha box, i feel like a liar.


----------



## Chris S W

I can hear loud white noise, because of the alcohol. I quite like it, it drowns everything else out.


----------



## Mc Borg

I had one of those false awakening dreams, which consisted of me "waking up" like 7 times. I was actually trying to wake myself up (whenever I become lucid, it just happens naturally) after a couple of them, but it wasn't working. It was pretty freaky.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :yes


Just from life experiences.



OneLove21 said:


> I just rather not get involved in small talk and rather not be around people who put on a front around me with superficial intentions.
> 
> Yet, I get seen as coming off as cold and making others feel hesitant when I choose to avoid such things.


Sometimes meet toxic people and feel anxious (they can mirror people like us with behaviour) which makes us avoid. It's like an early warning system when toxic people are around. Around people like us you should feel calm, less anxious.


----------



## cinto

I don't think I fit in anywhere. But this cake is good


----------



## SamanthaStrange

cinto said:


> I don't think I fit in anywhere. But this cake is good


I know I don't fit in anywhere. But I don't have any cake. :bah


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Man, the strip mall up the road could have blown up today. Gas leak, possibly deliberate, unreal


----------



## Karsten

I'm so tired, irritable and depressed. My family is eating dinner, but I can't be bothered to be around people. I'll sneak out of my room and make myself some tacos later :lol


----------



## firestar

If it weren't for Game of Thrones I would be fast asleep right now.


----------



## gthopia94

I really wish I was in L.A right now. :frown2:


----------



## Potatomaster

Gotta wake up in less than 5 hours...fml


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why am I so braindead, ugh. I feel like the multivitamins helped last month but they don't seem to be today the fuzzyness has returned. I guess the weird broken sleep probably didn't help.


----------



## KelsKels

So.. think it might have happened. I might've finally found a band I like more than twenty one pilots.


----------



## Kevin001

Potatomaster said:


> Gotta wake up in less than 5 hours...fml


I know the feels.


----------



## ShadowOne

KelsKels said:


> So.. think it might have happened. I might've finally found a band I like more than twenty one pilots.


i like it


----------



## Ai

It's actually kind of painful sometimes, kissing someone significantly taller than you are. Can't imagine the experience is a whole lot more comfortable for the other party either... I don't think most men who bemoan falling short of 9'5" really think these sorts of scenarios through...


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


> It's actually kind of painful sometimes, kissing someone significantly taller than you are. Can't imagine the experience is a whole lot more comfortable for the other party either... I don't think most men who bemoan falling short of 9'5" really think these sorts of scenarios through...


It'd be super awkward for most guys to try to kiss me... :/ I'm only 5' tall.

ETA--I keep saying the shorter guys here should move to my area. Any guy over 6'something" sticks out like a sore thumb. I guess northern Michigan is the land of short people.


----------



## Ai

tehuti88 said:


> It'd be super awkward for most guys to try to kiss me... :/ I'm only 5' tall.


To be fair, I'm only 5'2". So most people are significantly taller than I am also. lol But my point still stands. :b


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Ai said:


> It's actually kind of painful sometimes, kissing someone significantly taller than you are. Can't imagine the experience is a whole lot more comfortable for the other party either... I don't think most men who bemoan falling short of 9'5" really think these sorts of scenarios through...


Not as dangerous as having shower sex :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

I haven't uploaded a pic in a minute, maybe soon.



acidicwithpanic said:


> Not as dangerous as having shower sex :crying:


:sus


----------



## cinto

SamanthaStrange said:


> I know I don't fit in anywhere. But I don't have any cake. :bah


Darn, I'd bake us one but I'm probably far heheh

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

Been a while since I read a good book.


----------



## Dissonance

So many things to think about, so little time to care.


----------



## Winds

I'm really feeling this. Its definitely going into the rotation.


----------



## Mc Borg

My headphones broke. :crying: (or more like the right ear of my headphones.) Hopefully I can fix it. I really don't want to have to buy another pair.

There is probably a youtube video out there that will help me. 
@SamanthaStrange. :b :lol


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> :sus












(Also applies to sex with short people while standing up.)


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> (Also applies to sex with short people while standing up.)


My mind is going places lol. You want to be choked and pulled up to balance things?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> My mind is going places lol. You want to be choked and pulled up to balance things?


I take it that you're not into bdsm?


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> I take it that you're not into bdsm?


You being sarcastic? I am lol. Just was trying to get your reference about the height thing. I might be overthinking lol whats new.


----------



## Sassandclass

I wish I could stop thinking about the past ... and stop caring about ppl who don't care about me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Just finished a staring contest with the dog. He's very stubborn, but as the result showed, I'm more stubborn.

I'm very proud.

/sarcasm


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> You being sarcastic? I am lol. Just was trying to get your reference about the height thing. I might be overthinking lol whats new.


I keep forgetting that sarcasm doesn't translate well via online lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mc Borg said:


> My headphones broke. :crying: (or more like the right ear of my headphones.) Hopefully I can fix it. I really don't want to have to buy another pair.
> 
> There is probably a youtube video out there that will help me.
> @*SamanthaStrange* . :b :lol


:lol So, did you fix them?


----------



## mt moyt

should i update my Facebook profile picture? i haven't talked to anyone on there for ages and the lack of likes will be very revealing. but it was last updated 3 years ago so i kind of want to


----------



## Ender

I talked to you today, after he left, like I do many mornings. Some mornings you even let me touch you, but I could tell this was not going to be one of those mornings. I see how he treats you how he ignores you even though you are so happy to see him each day. I hear him yell at you, but know there is no way I can intervene. 

I wish you were mine, but I know that is not what you want even if I could find a way. You belong to another and all the love you have you give to him. He got you as a replacement for one he lost. He thought he was ready to love again, but it was too soon. 

Thoughts on the neighbors dog.


----------



## firestar

mt moyt said:


> should i update my Facebook profile picture? i haven't talked to anyone on there for ages and the lack of likes will be very revealing. but it was last updated 3 years ago so i kind of want to


I was thinking about doing this, too, since I recently posted a status for the first time in a long time. The thing is, a lot of people change their profile picture any time something major happens to them - go on vacation, meet up with friends, win an award, etc. I don't want it to be obvious that I rarely have any reason to change it.


----------



## LilMeRich

Sore...Got stung by a bee while out hiking yesterday. Big red mark now


----------



## mt moyt

firestar said:


> I was thinking about doing this, too, since I recently posted a status for the first time in a long time. The thing is, a lot of people change their profile picture any time something major happens to them - go on vacation, meet up with friends, win an award, etc. I don't want it to be obvious that I rarely have any reason to change it.


yeah i used to change mine once or twice a year, so 3 years is a pretty big gap for me. I guess if you set a precedent that you only change your picture once in a while, then it won't really stand out if you dont change it very often.


----------



## Sabk

I got an internship starting tomorrow. Paid. Good. 
I have no experience in the world of insurance but i doubt I would be involved with much of the logistics...lest they want me to run them into the ground. 
It'll probably be pretty tedious.

I got a call that there will be a meeting at....8.30. 😖
A meeting about what? What could I possibly contribute to a meeting? I have no ****ing idea.

To top it all off, any job I've had prior to this was very casual I dress. Now I have to dress in a semi-formal way. Lol. It's going to be awkward.

The one and only thing I have to remember to get through this: it's paid. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Ai

acidicwithpanic said:


> Not as dangerous as having shower sex :crying:


Few things are. :lol



mt moyt said:


> yeah i used to change mine once or twice a year, so 3 years is a pretty big gap for me. I guess if you set a precedent that you only change your picture once in a while, then it won't really stand out if you dont change it very often.


I really feel like you guys are overthinking this one. lol Tons of people change their profile pictures regularly and sporadically, for any or no reason at all. I have a friend who changes her profile picture every few days or so sometimes. Just for kicks. If you want to, I think you should just do it. I highly doubt anyone else will actually begin trying to analyze its reflection of your life story.


----------



## Sabk

I miss having a movie/show buddy.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWelshOne

Finally caught up on Doctor Who. (Two hours before it expired, lol)

Have to say, I would have preferred a different ending. Spoiler tag in case anyone stumbles across this and hasn't seen...


* *




With all this season making references to how great Bill was, being more adult about things going wrong, people dying, etc, etc... It would have made sense for Bill to stay a Cyberman, and for Pearl Mackie to take over as the Doctor. When Capaldi joined, his previous role was explained as being something the Doctor needed to remember. So we know that regenerations don't have to be random. Now, Clara's a Dalek and Bill's a Cyberman but they're both off having adventures, which just sort of screams of 'How do we get rid of this companion, let them have a happy ending, but still be poignant?' It's just so obvious to me that the Doctor could have regenerated into Bill, whom he promised to save and fix, but couldn't. And then it could have been meaningful rather than, as the Master said, 'everyone being a girl in the future'. Much as I'm gonna miss Capaldi, I hate the 'everything gets wrapped up neatly with happy endings' ****.

And I think Pearl could have done it too. I don't think she got enough chance to show what she was capable of this season, but I definitely think she has it in her to be Doctor-y.




Anyway, waiting for Christmas now. Glad they got David Bradley back, should be an interesting episode. And I really have to get that cross-stitch finished before then...


----------



## tehuti88

Ender said:


> I talked to you today, after he left, like I do many mornings. Some mornings you even let me touch you, but I could tell this was not going to be one of those mornings. I see how he treats you how he ignores you even though you are so happy to see him each day. I hear him yell at you, but know there is no way I can intervene.
> 
> I wish you were mine, but I know that is not what you want even if I could find a way. You belong to another and all the love you have you give to him. He got you as a replacement for one he lost. He thought he was ready to love again, but it was too soon.
> 
> Thoughts on the neighbors dog.




:hug For you and for the sad dog.


----------



## CNikki

Ordered for my transcript to be sent over to the university I anticipate on attending once my summer course is over. Let's hope it works out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'... :3'

Oh no you don't brain. Not a 3rd time (technicaly more.) Get it together. How easy are you? And simultaneously not easy at all.


----------



## tehuti88

waterfairy said:


> You're right. You're not my type. I'm not into arrogant pricks


Freaking hell.

"Yeah, I'm _soooooooo_ wanted by lots of other women, and I don't feel like getting serious with any of them, so there! I don't even need _you_...! *smugface*

"...so why don't you like me? :crying: "

Sure glad I'm not dating. I couldn't deal with the histrionics. And I'm typing this as a generally histrionic-type person. :|


----------



## zonebox

waterfairy said:


> You're right. You're not my type. I'm not into arrogant pricks
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Dang, you dodged a bullet there. He should think about getting a job in used car sales.

"You better act fast, because this baby is about to go, I have two other people looking into it, it is a real steal!"

:lol


----------



## PocketoAlice

waterfairy said:


> You're right. You're not my type. I'm not into arrogant pricks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Wooooooooow that's one manipulative and egotistical jerk right there. lol 
Dodged a bullet, I wish you better luck next time waterfairy.


----------



## PocketoAlice

Just applied to a job that would put me at $10k less than my boyfriend's current salary (network engineer) doing accounting and administrative work, and I'm so nervous/excited and hope that I get a follow up. cx


----------



## Sabk

My best friend and I are going through big changes. Of a similar nature, over the same aspects of our respective lives. We both wish the one was further along; so we could learn; so we could have someone who had been there, done that and who could impart wisdom. But no such luck. We're both winging it, it seems. 
Neither one of us likes to wing it. It's stressful, but we have no choice 😒

We're both in that weird zone where we don't want to be too hopeful, don't want to be too negative, but for fear of not being negative enough (which we see as realism), we try to look at the bright side....which makes us feel like foolish idealists (redundant?). Back and forth, back and forth, back and forth. All because we have no idea what is to come. We're in the dark, so we can't even be certain of what emotional stance to take.

Whatever is coming better be worth it.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## gamerguy13

Thinking about how much it's going to cost to get my car tuned so I can pass emissions and whether or not I'll be able to pay the rest of my upcoming bills with this measly check...I need another job asap...


----------



## crimeclub

gamerguy13 said:


> Thinking about how much it's going to cost to get my car tuned so I can pass emissions and whether or not I'll be able to pay the rest of my upcoming bills with this measly check...I need another job asap...


Maybe the shop offers a payment plan?


----------



## Chevy396

How Ann Coulter would actually be pretty hot if she could just not talk. Ever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It literally just took me 30 minutes to add 2 custom ringtones to my iphone because with Apple if you don't do it just right nothing works. On an Android that would have been done in 5 seconds tops


----------



## SplendidBob

Neck, neck, neck, neck tingling, ****ing physio, or is it the weight training, disc, neck, woman at the gym you need to ****ing speak to her you ****ing ****, neck, neck, wtf did I just eat and is it going to poison me, neck, neck, neck, ****ing physio, tired.

Something like that.


----------



## Were

I saw that today is J.K. Rowling's birthday and she gave Harry Potter the same birthday as herself.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Because people keep posting their conversations I want to post something someone said to me today that made me feel a little special










You are amazing as well


----------



## tehuti88

Dad: "Let's see if there's anything good on tonight..."

Me: "The TV guide says on Oxygen they're showing _Homicide For The Holidays_, and it was on in December, so I was in the hospital then and I wouldn't have seen it."

Dad: "Really...? *browses TV guide* 2016."

Me: "Yeah, online it says it was on December 17th, and I was in the hospital then, so it should be new to me. *grumpy voice* They didn't have Oxygen in the hospital."

:um ...

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Potatomaster

Sitting here wondering why I'm not going to bed if I have to wake up and be ready in less than 6 hours. It's the same damn thing every single day. >.<


----------



## leaf in the wind

Black grapes taste the same as red and green grapes.
I paid a premium for the novelty.


----------



## Equity

Potatomaster said:


> Sitting here wondering why I'm not going to bed if I have to wake up and be ready in less than 6 hours. It's the same damn thing every single day. >.<


I always give myself the bare minimum of time to get ready to leave. I'm not sure if that's related I am reminded of it though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> You're right. You're not my type. I'm not into arrogant pricks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Women mention that men are throwing their toys out of their cot when they act that way (some women actually mention they are throwing their toys out of their cot).

It's normal for men to go through that behaviour when frustrated due to lots of rejection. But it's whether they learn from it and mature is the question one would ask.



gamerguy13 said:


> Thinking about how much it's going to cost to get my car tuned so I can pass emissions and whether or not I'll be able to pay the rest of my upcoming bills with this measly check...I need another job asap...


You are only tweeking the fuel, ignition maps, which should only take 2-4 hours to sort out labour wise + dyno rental fee (all tuners charge this dyno rental fee. But is included in the one cost, which includes the labour cost).


----------



## Crisigv

My boss wants me to change some lightbulbs at the store. That's the highest I've ever been and the last time I almost fell and dropped the bulb. I'm nervous, but it needs to be done.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

Make sure the stays between the two sections of the ladder are solid and the stays are bolted properly into the two sections of the ladder (might be riveted on). The ladder can move if the stays are not set properly or loose.

I would suggest to jiggle the ladder around when on the lower rungs / steps to make sure the ladder isn't going to move when get to the higher rungs / steps. Always with ladders, double check that they are not going to move around.


----------



## EBecca

I need sleep...


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> @Crisigv
> 
> Make sure the stays between the two sections of the ladder are solid and the stays are bolted properly into the two sections of the ladder (might be riveted on). The ladder can move if the stays are not set properly or loose.
> 
> I would suggest to jiggle the ladder around when on the lower rungs / steps to make sure the ladder isn't going to move when get to the higher rungs / steps. Always with ladders, double check that they are not going to move around.


Well, I use the ladders every day, so I'm fine with them, but I don't ever go this high. Just nervous.


----------



## Kevin001

EBecca said:


> I need sleep...


Goodnight


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Well, I use the ladders every day, so I'm fine with them, but I don't ever go this high. Just nervous.


Ok. 

It's better to be nervous, careful than overconfident and have an accident.

You can do this, be brave.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Ok.
> 
> It's better to be nervous, careful than overconfident and have an accident.
> 
> You can do this, be brave.


Thanks


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Well, I use the ladders every day, so I'm fine with them, but I don't ever go this high. Just nervous.


Also usually with being higher on a ladder, you have someone holding the ladder for safety reasons. Or could jam the ladder up against something solid which won't move.

But I have done it without anyone, but took my time near the top of the ladder.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Taken from a 12-year-old boy. "Why do you care?!" 


Seriously, why do you care?


If you do, then best to say. One needs to hear it to understand.


If you don't, then drop it. It's not nice. There's no point and it's just mean. Move on!


K?


It's one way or the other and it would be great if you could find the kindness in your heart to say which. Even if either is hurtful.


x


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@sarafinanickelbocker

Does a hug from his mum make it all go away? :grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

waterfairy said:


> You're right. You're not my type. I'm not into arrogant pricks


I may not be the best with women sometimes due to anxiety/depression/general nervousness, but I know a douchebag when I see one...

I mean, seriously, "You break my little shriveled heart"?!? WTF is this ******ry?!? :no


----------



## Mc Borg

We out here.


----------



## Myosr

Here's why I consider SAS to be useful to me:

A lot of the stuff that I thought was "unique" to me, stuff that I thought I was one of the few people who experience turns out to be pretty common. 

I think that's a very healthy thing to believe in. I used to feel so frustrated even with what psychiatry considered SA that I didn't even consider what I suffer to be SA (I used a label of my own). Now, I'm not so sure.

I'm not saying that we are all clones or anything. I still don't relate to "most" people here. But I don't think there's something special about my personal version of suffering (the idea that my suffering was "different" always annoyed me, because I know apriori that it's so unlikely to be true, it's like knowing you're delusional but not being able to prove it to yourself.)


----------



## Sabk

Myosr said:


> Here's why I consider SAS to be useful to me:
> 
> A lot of the stuff that I thought was "unique" to me, stuff that I thought I was one of the few people who experience turns out to be pretty common.
> 
> I think that's a very healthy thing to believe in. I used to feel so frustrated even with what psychiatry considered SA that I didn't even consider what I suffer to be SA (I used a label of my own). Now, I'm not so sure.
> 
> I'm not saying that we are all clones or anything. I still don't relate to "most" people here. But I don't think there's something special about my personal version of suffering (the idea that my suffering was "different" always annoyed me, because I know apriori that it's so unlikely to be true, it's like knowing you're delusional but not being able to prove it to yourself.)


I know what you mean.
There's comfort in that. It's a little bittersweet, because of the 'misery loves company' nature of it, but I do find comfort in it.

*shoulder bump*


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just gave myself a haircut, and it's bad. I hope no one notices and it grows back fast. I'll have to hide it by wearing it up.


----------



## Myosr

Sabk said:


> I know what you mean.
> There's comfort in that. It's a little bittersweet, because of the 'misery loves company' nature of it, but I do find comfort in it.
> 
> *shoulder bump*


Lol, I was replying to you on the other thread while you were replying to me here.


----------



## Sabk

Myosr said:


> Lol, I was replying to you on the other thread while you were replying to me here.


Synchronicity? Naah. But it's the 1st word that came to mind, lol.


----------



## fluorish

Hard core reality.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was listening to a song and it sounded different from what I remembered. Sounded like it had an extra beat added to it that I don't remember and I couldn't find the original version without the extra beat added to it. It's probably just really bad memory or something. Silly me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I was listening to a song and it sounded different from what I remembered. Sounded like it had an extra beat added to it that I don't remember and I couldn't find the original version without the extra beat added to it. It's probably just really bad memory or something. Silly me.


 That's what's weird about my memory. My memory (both short and long term) is horrible on most things but I remember my favorite songs so exactly I can whistle them perfectly even if I haven't heard them in 20 years. Well, OK, I might whistle out of tune but I can whistle them as well as I ever could and I can usually remember exactly where I was last time I heard them.


----------



## Blue Dino

Every late night now for the past month, I could hear fireworks being set off in the distance.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm debating an afternoon drunk today


----------



## Just Lurking

Who's the idiot who started this 'porn' trend where it's extended to things like "Earth Porn", "Word Porn", "Food Porn" etc.

They need a slap in the face. Or maybe they'd enjoy that.


----------



## Kevin001

Only on SAS.....only on SAS.


----------



## CNikki

While I'm grateful for the life I have, even if it's not perfect, I yearn for more. I need something worthwhile.


----------



## tehuti88

Just Lurking said:


> Who's the idiot who started this 'porn' trend where it's extended to things like "Earth Porn", "Word Porn", "Food Porn" etc.
> 
> They need a slap in the face. Or maybe they'd enjoy that.


I went looking for "cabin porn" on Tumblr once and that was a big mistake. :um

Somewhere some gay lumberjacks must be happy, though.


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> I went looking for "cabin porn" on Tumblr once and that was a big mistake. :um
> 
> Somewhere some gay lumberjacks must be happy, though.


Oh my.

Just for you (minus the lumberjacks -- courtesy Google, -"porn" +"picturesque"):


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's what's weird about my memory. My memory (both short and long term) is horrible on most things but I remember my favorite songs so exactly I can whistle them perfectly even if I haven't heard them in 20 years. Well, OK, I might whistle out of tune but I can whistle them as well as I ever could and I can usually remember exactly where I was last time I heard them.


Haha, I would consider that a talent. What's your favotite song to whistle?

I don't even know how to whistle. I tried several times before. xD


----------



## Mc Borg

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's what's weird about my memory. My memory (both short and long term) is horrible on most things but I remember my favorite songs so exactly I can whistle them perfectly even if I haven't heard them in 20 years. Well, OK, I might whistle out of tune but I can whistle them as well as I ever could and I can usually remember exactly where I was last time I heard them.


That's one of the most fascinating things about memory to me. You can not hear a song for 10-15 years and boom. Once you hear it again, it's like you just listened to it yesterday. Yet I forget where I put stuff just a few hours ago. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, I would consider that a talent. What's your favotite song to whistle?


 Fortunately for the people around me I don't exactly have a favorite one. I'll pretty much whistle anything I'm listening to. Sometimes very badly. I have joked that at times it sounds like a dying sparrow. :lol


----------



## gamerguy13

crimeclub said:


> Maybe the shop offers a payment plan?


Soooooo glad I didn't have to find out lol. My car passed emissions today. I feel so much relief. Thank GOD I didn't have to come out of pocket for repairs right now. I'm feeling extremely blessed.0 Thank you for the helpful response.


----------



## gamerguy13

ANX1 said:


> You are only tweeking the fuel, ignition maps, which should only take 2-4 hours to sort out labour wise + dyno rental fee (all tuners charge this dyno rental fee. But is included in the one cost, which includes the labour cost).


I really know that much about cars, lol not where my talent lies, but luckily everything has worked out...at least for now. Thank you for the helpful response. If I would've failed the test, I would've tried everything you said.:smile2:


----------



## PocketoAlice

To dye my hair or not to dye my hair... to dye my hair or not to dye my hair today...

I feel so lazy, but I really feel like it's time for another change.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

gamerguy13 said:


> I really know that much about cars, lol not where my talent lies, but luckily everything has worked out...at least for now. Thank you for the helpful response. If I would've failed the test, I would've tried everything you said. :smile2:


You're welcome. 

Sometimes it's not the engines ECU tune, but the catalytic convertor (usually gets clogged, exhaust overheats and sets off cat overheat warning light on dash via cat overheat sensor in the catalytic convertor). So that's where I would look first if it fails emissions. Some engine ECU's can compensate for this, as the overheat sensor in the catalytic convertor triggers the ECU to go into a limp mode to protect the engine.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PocketoAlice said:


> To dye my hair or not to dye my hair... to dye my hair or not to dye my hair today...
> 
> I feel so lazy, but I really feel like it's time for another change.


You seem to suit that 50-60's look hair colour, style wise going by that red hair colour in photo, style of hat, etc.

Hot rod woman type of look. But with a bit of a modern / classy flare to it going by the car you were in.

Like could try a streak look with multiple colours or colours where you want them. Probably would need to separate sections (to create the different colours streaks) with foil or similar. At least that's how I assume it's done.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

i don't like to look in the rear view mirror longingly but i really miss the mindspace i was in 2 years ago. but, at that time i thought i was a mess. 

in two years, will i look back on now and realize it was actually better than my current perspective is allowing?


----------



## Mc Borg

I've been addicted to this guy's videos. I love it when he says "wigs split." :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PocketoAlice said:


> Aw thanks, that's nice of you to say. Thanks for the suggestion c:
> Unfortunately that one was a wig. I'm trying to go with something more professional until I land a pretty decent job. The question is more weather I should stick with straight blonde or (my preferred) bright red. Either way I've got to start with bleaching, this is where it is currently:


You're welcome. 

I was thinking of the Elvira look when looking at that photo and the foil idea -










I think that is pre or 50-60's when that TV show was on (black and white TV).


----------



## CNikki

I can't relax. :l

So far I'm seeing that I'm ranging from B+ to an A- in my current course. I want it to boost to an A so that I can inch closer to my desired GPA. 

I keep thinking about this man who comes around at the supermarket in the mornings. He wears the same clothes everyday, looks like he hasn't showered in months, and, from what I know, cannot speak. He's assumed to be homeless. I feel bad for him.


----------



## PocketoAlice

ANX1 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I was thinking of the Elvira look when looking at that photo and the foil idea -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is pre or 50-60's when that TV show was on (black and white TV).


I do like that idea, but I don't know if I could make the commitment for the touch-ups necessary. XD It's only been two weeks and my blonde side already has well over half an inch of growth.

Also thanks, talking about it made me grumble and get my lazy butt up to go do it. lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PocketoAlice said:


> I do like that idea, but I don't know if I could make the commitment for the touch-ups necessary. XD It's only been two weeks and my blonde side already has well over half an inch of growth.
> 
> Also thanks, talking about it made me grumble and get my lazy butt up to go do it. lol


I think most cut hair every 3 weeks to 5 weeks. So that growth, touching it up makes sense.

You're welcome. :grin2:


----------



## gamerguy13

ANX1 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Sometimes it's not the engines ECU tune, but the catalytic convertor (usually gets clogged, exhaust overheats and sets off cat overheat warning light on dash via cat overheat sensor in the catalytic convertor). So that's where I would look first if it fails emissions. Some engine ECU's can compensate for this, as the overheat sensor in the catalytic convertor triggers the ECU to go into a limp mode to protect the engine.


That's like a whole other language to me. My brother probably knows what you're talking about but I'm completely ignorant when it comes to my vehicle or anyone else's for that matter, which is actually quite sad because growing up I did have the desire to learn about them but I never had someone to teach me and never took it upon myself to figure it out. I usually google as I go, but I have no doubt you are correct in this matter lol. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am looking forward to this weekend, at the same time I am scared of it. It will either end good, okay, or bad. A bigger chances for it to end bad. And I don't feel like have the traits and resources for it to end good. So I am just going for okay just to not leave a bad impression. And there is a great chance a lot of my social flaws and horrible social track record these past years will be exposed and ridiculed. But if my past experience is a pattern, it is also possible things to do not follow through and it doesn't happen at all. The uncertainty is making me anxious.


----------



## nubly

ANX1 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is pre or 50-60's when that TV show was on (black and white TV).


She lived in 1313 Mockingbird Lane.

IMO, they should have stuck with Joan Marshall.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mixed reviews


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

waterfairy said:


> **** you *****. You're always trying to make me feel bad about myself. My self-esteen lowers whenever I'm with you because you make me feel like I'm not important. I should've gone to that concert by myself. I would've had a much better time without you there. Stop with your petty behavior. You're 32 years old. Grow the **** up. Now I see why no one at school likes you. I'm done being your friend.


:hugs :squeeze


----------



## Ai

Facebook has reminded me that today is officially the three year anniversary of my sister's dog's death. I started crying a little bit, reading through the comments on the post it was referencing. I still miss that dummy...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Fortunately for the people around me I don't exactly have a favorite one. I'll pretty much whistle anything I'm listening to. Sometimes very badly. I have joked that at times it sounds like a dying sparrow. :lol


Makes me think of The X-Files theme for some reason.  And I'm sure it's not that bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should take a night ride/booze run


----------



## Kevin001

I was told to put some bass in my voice.....hmmk.


----------



## BrokeTech

Only a few more mins left in the day where I live...but, off and on today, I have been thinking about how this is my ex's birthday. I even for a second thought about texting her "happy birthday," and that went out the window as fast as it came in. I would never contact her again. I don't know why I've been thinking about her birthday, though.


----------



## Myosr

What's the worst thing the Universe could do to me?

Hold me captive for a few more decades, and make me feel incredible amounts of unpleasantness? physical pain? emotional pain? frustration? despair? torture? abuse? agony?

But then there always comes a point when the Universe lets you go, it sets you free, free to sleep one final time, forever.

How many years of thoughtless dreamless PAINLESS sleep does it require me to forgive the Universe for whatever it's done/going to do to me? ten? a hundred? a thousand million?

There's always some point in the future after your death where so much time has passed without you existing (let alone suffering) that it becomes ridiculous (and entirely self-centered) for you to hold a grudge against the Universe.

That's why I think annihilation is better than any kind of afterlife. You just can't lose. The infinite amount of time with you not existing, not suffering, is much larger than the pain you are experiencing in your short little life. Not that you'll be here to realize it, lol, but that's kind of the whole point. The infinity of pain only exists in our limited perceptions.

I find the idea that I will someday be dead to be incredibly soothing. 

(Even though sometimes I wonder if there is something "it is like" to be dead. Because if there is, then it's an incredibly terrifying concept. I really hope the religions are wrong on this one!)


----------



## harrison

What am I thinking about? Why have they cancelled the re-runs of Antiques Roadshow again? 

I love those.


----------



## harrison

Myosr said:


> What's the worst thing the Universe could do to me?
> 
> Hold me captive for a few more decades, and make me feel incredible amounts of unpleasantness? physical pain? emotional pain? frustration? despair? torture? abuse? agony?
> 
> But then there always comes a point when the Universe lets you go, it sets you free, free to sleep one final time, forever.
> 
> How many years of thoughtless dreamless PAINLESS sleep does it require me to forgive the Universe for whatever it's done/going to do to me? ten? a hundred? a thousand million?
> 
> There's always some point in the future after your death where so much time has passed without you existing (let alone suffering) that it becomes ridiculous (and entirely self-centered) for you to hold a grudge against the Universe.
> 
> That's why I think annihilation is better than any kind of afterlife. You just can't lose. The infinite amount of time with you not existing, not suffering, is much larger than the pain you are experiencing in your short little life. Not that you'll be here to realize it, lol, but that's kind of the whole point. The infinity of pain only exists in our limited perceptions.
> 
> *I find the idea that I will someday be dead to be incredibly soothing*.
> 
> (Even though sometimes I wonder if there is something "it is like" to be dead. Because if there is, then it's an incredibly terrifying concept. I really hope the religions are wrong on this one!)


I'm gonna try and remember this - I'm a lot closer to it than you mate. 

But what about all the great things you're going to experience? Why is it all going to be so terrible?


----------



## Myosr

harrison said:


> I'm gonna try and remember this - I'm a lot closer to it than you mate.


You'll live a long and happy life.  Nice people tend to do that.



> But what about all the great things you're going to experience? Why is it all going to be so terrible?


Err, well, it's just my life situation (don't want to go into the details because they are depressing). I have to either beat the incredible odds and do something miraculous and specific in the next 2 years (beating SA would be just a prerequisite, lol), or my situation would just devolve more and more.

There really are no other options. I'm not too resentful. At least I know what's coming. Not sure if anticipating the pain would do me any good. :|


----------



## harrison

Myosr said:


> You'll live a long and happy life.  Nice people tend to do that.
> 
> Err, well, it's just my life situation (don't want to go into the details because they are depressing). I have to either beat the incredible odds and do something miraculous and specific in the next 2 years (beating SA would be just a prerequisite, lol), or my situation would just devolve more and more.
> 
> There really are no other options. I'm not too resentful. *At least I know what's coming. *Not sure if anticipating the pain would do me any good. :|


Well, heres hoping things won't be as bad as you're expecting mate.


----------



## harrison

Sometimes I can relate to why bipolar people go off their medication - a stable mood can get a bit boring. But when I'm tempted to have break from them I keep seeing my shrink's face when he said one time: "Don, all you've gotta do is keep taking the medication." He was almost pleading. 

But then again, I know my ex-wife called him personally and really let him have it one time when I was manic and away on one of my little "trips." That'd put the wind up anyone. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

gamerguy13 said:


> That's like a whole other language to me. My brother probably knows what you're talking about but I'm completely ignorant when it comes to my vehicle or anyone else's for that matter, which is actually quite sad because growing up I did have the desire to learn about them but I never had someone to teach me and never took it upon myself to figure it out. I usually google as I go, but I have no doubt you are correct in this matter lol. Thanks again for the advice.


You're welcome. 

It's ok. It is a whole other language if not shown how it all works on the car.

I know on my car the cat overheat light on dash just lights up and there is no indication wiring wise (that I can see) that the engine ECU receives a input from that cat overheat sensor. But it is said some cars (newer cars) have it linked to the engine ECU.



nubly said:


> She lived in 1313 Mockingbird Lane.
> 
> IMO, they should have stuck with Joan Marshall.


Yeah, wasn't the same. 

Thank you for sharing that info mate.


----------



## Myosr

harrison said:


> mate.


The word "mate" sounds weird in my head because I read posts in an American accent by default. But it's cool. I can get used to it.


----------



## harrison

Myosr said:


> The word *"mate"* sounds weird in my head because I read posts in an American accent by default. But it's cool. I can get used to it.


Very common here. Used for guys - and sometimes women too, although I always feel a bit weird doing that.

Pretty sure Poms (what we affectionatley call English people) - use it too.  (it's okay - my old man was one)


----------



## May19

about how I'm gonna be able to make it to office hours tomorrow at 9 am if i'm still awake -.-


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

May19 said:


> about how I'm gonna be able to make it to office hours tomorrow at 9 am if i'm still awake -.-


Think of something else that is not what you have to do tomorrow.

Wish you a good sleep.


----------



## May19

ANX1 said:


> Think of something else that is not what you have to do tomorrow.
> 
> Wish you a good sleep.


hmm i'll try! i just have a lot to do tomorrow. I'm supposed to hang out with my guy friend because his final ends tomorrow and i told him that we should go to celebrate. in retrospect it might have been better if i didn't suggest that since my final is on thursday :/

but thank you! you're always super sweet


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

May19 said:


> hmm i'll try! i just have a lot to do tomorrow. I'm supposed to hang out with my guy friend because his final ends tomorrow and i told him that we should go to celebrate. in retrospect it might have been better if i didn't suggest that since my final is on thursday :/
> 
> but thank you! you're always super sweet


It works for me when stressed out over things the next day and want to sleep. But set your alarm if you have one.

Can hangout for a small period of time. Be honest that you have finals the next day (he should understand).

You're welcome. 

You are sweeter than me.


----------



## May19

ANX1 said:


> It works for me when stressed out over things the next day and want to sleep. But set your alarm if you have one.
> 
> Can hangout for a small period of time. Be honest that you have finals the next day (he should understand).
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> You are sweeter than me.


I do have one  I also have a job interview over the phone at noon -.- so that's fun. I think my mind is just thinking about too much stuff right now to fall asleep, and it's too late to take melatonin.

And you're right  He knows for sure. Originally he wanted to celebrate it after my finals, but he's going home for the weekend. And thank you again :')

Bless your soul and your kindness. You always go through peoples post and respond to them, so you're much sweeter than I am!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

May19 said:


> I do have one  I also have a job interview over the phone at noon -.- so that's fun. I think my mind is just thinking about too much stuff right now to fall asleep, and it's too late to take melatonin.
> 
> And you're right  He knows for sure. Originally he wanted to celebrate it after my finals, but he's going home for the weekend. And thank you again :')
> 
> Bless your soul and your kindness. You always go through peoples post and respond to them, so you're much sweeter than I am!


Do one task at a time. You can do this. 

You're welcome. 

You are much nicer, sweeter than me and you know it.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I get to work ok today.


----------



## Chevy396

Up at the buttcrack of dawn again. I should go for a walk in the "woods". If that dog starts barking all day again, I'm getting high.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

While you're at it, why don't you give me a nice paper cut, then pour lemon juice on it?


WE'RE CLOSED!


----------



## CNikki

Front right side of head hurting possibly due to congestion = assumed brain tumor.

Have to love my brain (pun intended...?)


----------



## slyfox

Have read that perception of time can be very different in dreams. People have even supposedly had dreams where they felt they lived a whole life-time during their dream. Assuming it is really possible, wish I could find a way to have dreams like that. Some people who had these dreams found it traumatic, because they woke up from a whole other life that they had thought was real. I would still consider it worth experiencing it. 

Something sort of similar I've experienced in dreams, is feeling like I have a past history with a dream setting and its characters.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should take my bike and ride down to the bank


----------



## Myosr

_"Garraty wondered how it would be, to lie in the biggest, dustiest library silence of all, dreaming endless, thoughtless dreams behind gummed-down eyelids, dressed forever in your Sunday suit. No worries about money, success, fear, joy, pain, sorrow, sex, or love. Absolute zero. No father, mother, girlfriend, lover. The dead are orphans. No company but the silence like a moth's wing. An end to the agony of movement, to the long nightmare of going down the road. The body in peace, stillness, and order. The perfect darkness of death.

How would that be? Just how would that be?"_

----

Romanticizing death again ...


----------



## Chris S W

I performed badly and offended someone in a social situation today. I must always think before I speak. I must follow the rules. I'll try to talk to her tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The one thing that social anxiety, depression, & financial insecurity have in common is that whatever you do, wherever you go, they are there with you whether overtly or subliminally


----------



## shyvr6

I saw that. So much misperception. Sigh


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Canadian Brotha said:


> The one thing that social anxiety, depression, & financial insecurity have in common is that whatever you do, wherever you go, they are there with you whether overtly or subliminally


I've noticed that, too. Seems accurate. And sometimes I wonder if the majority of people really do have some kind of mental illness. Seems kind of hard to not have at least one mental illness in a world that isn't fully caught up. Most people won't admit they have one, so there's probably more people with one than most people realize. Who knows, really? It's just something I've thought about so many times.


----------



## Chevy396

Why my favorite troll has suddenly stopped harassing me. Am I not sexy enough for you anymore?


----------



## CNikki

Honestly, I don't know if I'm attracted to 'them' or not. I'm not good enough for anyone, even if it's someone who would treat me like dirt either way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ugh that thread about women being unapproachable was deleted while I was posting in it. **** it I'm just going to post my post in here instead I don't even care.



> *Hypersensitivity to rejection and criticism*
> Self-imposed social isolation
> Extreme shyness or anxiety in social situations, though the person feels a strong desire for close relationships[9]
> Avoids physical contact because it has been associated with an unpleasant or painful stimulus
> Feelings of inadequacy
> Drastically-reduced or absent self-esteem
> Self-loathing, autophobia or self-harm
> *Mistrust of others or oneself; exhibits heightened self-doubt
> *Emotional distancing related to intimacy
> Highly self-conscious
> Self-critical about their problems relating to others
> Problems in occupational functioning
> Lonely self-perception, although others may find the relationship with them meaningful
> Feeling inferior to others
> In some extreme cases, agoraphobia
> Uses fantasy as a form of escapism to interrupt painful thoughts[10][11]





> persistent and pervasive feelings of tension and apprehension;
> belief that one is socially inept, personally unappealing, or inferior to others;
> *excessive preoccupation with being criticized or rejected in social situations;
> **unwillingness to become involved with people unless certain of being liked;*
> restrictions in lifestyle because of need to have physical security;
> *avoidance of social or occupational activities that involve significant interpersonal contact because of fear of criticism, disapproval, or rejection.*


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ugh that thread about women being unapproachable was deleted while I was posting in it.


Dang, because I made a nice ironic (yet completely honest) post in it, too. :/


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Dang, because I made a nice ironic (yet completely honest) post in it, too. :/


Oh cool, my browser cached it. I can't post the thing I was quoting, but here was mine!



> I don't make eye contact with people specifically _because_ I have social anxiety, and often I can't even respond to a smile because I'm terrified or I suspect that person is making fun of me, especially if I don't know them (why would a stranger smile at me?). Other people keep thinking I'm stuck up because of this...and this post just confirms that I'm right to suspect that *I'm hated*, especially by guys.
> 
> Good thing I'm too chicken to try exposure exercises. It's no wonder I have social anxiety when this is what people think of me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Oh cool, my browser cached it. I can't post the thing I was quoting, but here was mine!


mm but you shouldn't take his post as a serious indication either because like I indicated in my post I didn't get to post, he's overly negative/over analysing. Sure some people might think you're stuck up etc but guys (and anyone,) with SA/AvPD are far more likely to (and based on far less,) because of their negative assumptions that everyone dislikes them coupled with hyper sensitivity to criticism and rejection.


----------



## Memories of Silence

About 20 minutes ago, there was a loud bang outside. It's supposed to have been an earth tremor. I thought it must have been a truck hitting something.


----------



## Wanderlust26

It's been an emotional roller coaster with my plants! I have a mealy bug infested orchid that's not doing so well, one that's recovering nicely from the infestation, one that's recovering from rotting roots, one that was perfectly healthy for 2 months until now when its roots started rotting, one that's growing roots everywhere after a period of doing nothing, a succulent that's recovering from sunburn, a string of pearls succulent that's doing well after a lot of its pearls died, and a big brand new hanging basket of string of pearls that started rotting after 3 weeks or so. >.<


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait to get this hair off my head.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope when you meet God he's as judgemental or more than you are. I'd say he ought to crucify you but there's a chance you might enjoy that or consider it a blessing


----------



## tea111red

Limes.


----------



## Crisigv

Something needs to change. I can't do this for much longer.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Yes, I should come down for some poutine with you, darling. I like you. I REALLY like you.

My schedule is up in the air right now with another employment agency meeting, and the weekend is out due to family commitments.

I have not told my mother about you yet, but I may have to soon enough if we want to meet up in real life.


----------



## PocketoAlice

WHAT in the actual *UCK did I just read rofl.

I just went on facebook, at 2:00am, to read about a guy jerking off with a collector's edition CD. 
A commenter was confused.
He explained.
With pictures.

I'm just... so done lmao


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Forever Me said:


> My threads gone?


Yeah it must have broken one of the forum rules. Probably the way you worded it.


----------



## SplendidBob

Wondering how @Persephone The Dread is up so early with that sleep schedule


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Wondering how @Persephone The Dread is up so early with that sleep schedule


I haven't slept yet, soon™ though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Didn't know apple seeds had cyanide in them. Boy, they weren't kidding when they say everything can kill you. Good thing I swallowed them and didn't chew them up. Supposedly, they can only kill you if you chew but don't swallow.


----------



## PocketoAlice

I seem to be most productive in the wee hours of the morning lately.

Anyway, I think I've finally decided that I'm going to start doing something with my time in-between jobs and start posting YouTube videos next week. The thought is absolutely terrifying and I've been feeling especially gross in my own skin lately, but... I really just want to sink my heels in and enjoy the platform, as well as try to get more exposure and feel productive doing it.

RIP my sanity, let's see where this goes.


----------



## Blue Dino

Been a while since I drank 2 glasses of wine in one sitting. I'm really enjoying this buzz. :eyes



Kevin001 said:


> Can't wait to get this hair off my head.


I just can't wait to get this hair out of my head
Boy, your lovin' is all I think about 
I just can't wait to get this hair out of my head
Boy, it's more than I dare to think about



finallyclosed said:


> Why my favorite troll has suddenly stopped harassing me. Am I not sexy enough for you anymore?


Probably couldn't log on when out busy traveling on the road to come meet you in person.



Silent Memory said:


> About 20 minutes ago, there was a loud bang outside. It's supposed to have been an earth tremor. I thought it must have been a truck hitting something.


Earth tremor? Sounds like an underground worm monster or something.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Kein Ende in sicht.


----------



## Amphoteric

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Didn't know apple seeds had cyanide in them. Boy, they weren't kidding when they say everything can kill you. Good thing I swallowed them and didn't chew them up. Supposedly, they can only kill you if you chew but don't swallow.


An average sized man would have to eat about 150 of those seeds in one sitting to get a lethal dose, so I wouldn't worry about it lol.


----------



## Blue Dino

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Didn't know apple seeds had cyanide in them. Boy, they weren't kidding when they say everything can kill you. Good thing I swallowed them and didn't chew them up. Supposedly, they can only kill you if you chew but don't swallow.


:lol supposedly you need at least several hundred apple seeds of get enough cyanide to kill someone. I could imagine it will be a good way to assassinate someone if you grind them all up into powder and sprinkle them into their oatmeal, cereal or protein powder.


----------



## slyfox

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Didn't know apple seeds had cyanide in them. Boy, they weren't kidding when they say everything can kill you. Good thing I swallowed them and didn't chew them up. Supposedly, they can only kill you if you chew but don't swallow.





Amphoteric said:


> An average sized man would have to eat about 150 of those seeds in one sitting to get a lethal dose, so I wouldn't worry about it lol.





Blue Dino said:


> :lol supposedly you need at least several hundred apple seeds of get enough cyanide to kill someone. I could imagine it will be a good way to assassinate someone if you grind them all up into powder and sprinkle them into their oatmeal, cereal or protein powder.


Saw an article today about a man getting poisoned from eating the inside of three cherry pits

http://metro.co.uk/2017/07/27/fathe...poisoning-after-eating-cherry-stones-6810221/

http://globalnews.ca/news/3633729/cherry-pits-cyanide-poisoning/

But of course most people don't break open cherry pits and eat the insides. I was going to try to cook the seeds of rambutan fruit because I read they could be eaten if cooked, but I wasn't sure if to try it because they aren't safe to eat raw.


----------



## Blue Dino

slyfox said:


> Saw an article today about a man getting poisoned from eating the inside of three cherry pits
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2017/07/27/fathe...poisoning-after-eating-cherry-stones-6810221/
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/3633729/cherry-pits-cyanide-poisoning/


:lol I guess we are not so different from dogs.


----------



## Amphoteric

slyfox said:


> Saw an article today about a man getting poisoned from eating the inside of three cherry pits
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2017/07/27/fathe...poisoning-after-eating-cherry-stones-6810221/
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/3633729/cherry-pits-cyanide-poisoning/
> 
> But of course most people don't break open cherry pits and eat the insides. I was going to try to cook the seeds of rambutan fruit because I read they could be eaten if cooked, but I wasn't sure if to try it because they aren't safe to eat raw.


I think that's just because they seem to have been from Tesco


----------



## Chevy396

Blue Dino said:


> Probably couldn't log on when out busy traveling on the road to come meet you in person.





Blue Dino said:


> :lol supposedly you need at least several hundred apple seeds of get enough cyanide to kill someone. I could imagine it will be a good way to assassinate someone if you grind them all up into powder and sprinkle them into their oatmeal, cereal or protein powder.


Hmm... this is a little disturbing. ;P


----------



## fluorish

When people do try to keep in contact with me like cousins, old friends. i get really avoidant with them. What am i doing!! Need to stop this behaviour immediately. Talk to a therapist about this i think.


----------



## firestar

One of these days I'm going to learn how to sleep without being completely exhausted first.


----------



## harrison

All this talk about blowing smoke in someone's face is making me want a cigarette. And I don't even smoke anymore.


----------



## SplendidBob

Amphoteric said:


> I think that's just because they seem to have been from Tesco


Someone tripped my Tesco filter. Whats all this about blaming majestic Tesco?


----------



## Amphoteric

splendidbob said:


> Someone tripped my Tesco filter. Whats all this about blaming majestic Tesco?


An appropriate headline would say: "A Tesconite man tries to give himself the Darwin Award"


----------



## Overdrive

Twin peaks season 2 is a pain in the *** to watch..., getting bored of all the character, fuking long to get it there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I've noticed that, too. Seems accurate. And sometimes I wonder if the majority of people really do have some kind of mental illness. Seems kind of hard to not have at least one mental illness in a world that isn't fully caught up. Most people won't admit they have one, so there's probably more people with one than most people realize. Who knows, really? It's just something I've thought about so many times.


The thing about mental illness(for lack of better phrasing)is that it's relevance is only significant if it's detrimental. For example, a minor degree of OCD has no need for diagnosis or treatment because it's not influencing the ability to function or progress in life. Moderate to extreme cases likely need definition & addressing because of their influence on functionality or progress however


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PocketoAlice said:


> I seem to be most productive in the wee hours of the morning lately.
> 
> Anyway, I think I've finally decided that I'm going to start doing something with my time in-between jobs and start posting YouTube videos next week. The thought is absolutely terrifying and I've been feeling especially gross in my own skin lately, but... I really just want to sink my heels in and enjoy the platform, as well as try to get more exposure and feel productive doing it.
> 
> RIP my sanity, let's see where this goes.


Wish you the best with the Youtube video's.


----------



## PocketoAlice

ANX1 said:


> Wish you the best with the Youtube video's.


Thanks! c'x

I really hope it goes well, I've been actively wanting to do this for years now but never found the courage.


----------



## slyfox

harrison said:


> All this talk about blowing smoke in someone's face is making me want a cigarette. And I don't even smoke anymore.


I have never smoked and in recent years I keep having dreams about taking up smoking. I already have enough addictions in life, so need to keep ignoring those dreams


----------



## Kevin001

Thinking about journaling online instead of on paper. Wouldn't have to worry about someone getting hold of it. Put nothing like putting pen on paper.


----------



## CNikki

Can fairly say that I'm a patient person - more than patient, in some respects. But I do have my limits...which is not pretty when my limit is reached.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

False alarm but totally a sample of the worst case scenario


----------



## truant

Wondering who will fill the troll power vacuum on SAS, get drunk on power, spiral out of control, and get permabanned.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@Amphoteric

l'm not worried about it really. I thought it was a cool fact. My bf told me only 2 can kill you, so he might have just been messing around with me. He said it like he actually believed it, though.

@Blue Dino

Yea, it would be an epic way to assassinate someone. lol So many dangerous things. :b


----------



## uziq

I need to cut back on cigarettes


----------



## Chevy396

Reading the poetry that I wrote as a teenager makes me seriously wonder how I've survived this long. Some would tell me God. Some would tell me Luck. Neither of them make enough sense to explain how I beat those odds.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@slyfox

That's why it's better to be safe than sorry. Never know what kind of things you're going to get into. 
@canadianBrotha

That is true. Some obviously do have a mental illness that's to a lesser extent. So, it could go either way. I'm sure more people have one that doesn't affect their day to day life than those that have one where they can't function. I'd be surprised if it was the other way around. But I have thought the majority of people have at least some form of a mental illness, whether the symptoms are slight or really bad.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@PocketoAlice

You're welcome. 

I'm crossing fingers, toes that it does go well for you.


----------



## cybernaut

When you're deciding if it's worth making a 3-day trip to another country on a budget. This is my last free week until a few months.

Go by bus, get a decent hotel, then fly back on a cheap 1-way. I don't plan to shop..just go to a beach and take pictures of something. Currently weighing in many factors.


----------



## CNikki

This is why I keep to myself. Being in contact with other humans, even if it's just being in a close proximity of one, is asking for trouble. Maybe it is better if I just isolate myself completely.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@OneLove21

I would say go for it if the cash is not needed for other things.

Could use one of those cellphones on selfie sticks to get some interesting photography. :stu 

@CNikki

Being around the right people.


----------



## harrison

Wonder what happened to _username removed_


----------



## Mc Borg

I want to go for a bike ride, but it's raining. :crying:


----------



## harrison

slyfox said:


> I have never smoked and in recent years I keep having dreams about taking up smoking. I already have enough addictions in life, so need to keep ignoring those dreams


I would try not to start if I were you.


----------



## tehuti88

harrison said:


> Wonder what happened.


(I've edited out the username just in case. Suggest you do so as well. :um )

He took issue with certain pictures in his posts being deleted, and began reporting lots of years'-old posts that possibly violated site rules on what sort of content can be posted here. Got aggressive about it and was temp banned. Then started signing up under numerous aliases attacking the moderators, and that was it.


----------



## harrison

Wow - we often talk about eye contact on this site but we're not the only ones that have a problem with it. A young lady from downstairs had to come and help install a new modem for me and she has this disturbing sort of laser-type stair. One of the pharmacists I used to go to did that too - they sort of lock eyes with you like they either want to eat you or kill you.

It gives me the heeby-jeebies.


----------



## Ai

I like money but I really don't want to go back to work tomorrow. I'm too tired.


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> (I've edited out the username just in case. Suggest you do so as well. :um )
> 
> He took issue with certain pictures in his posts being deleted, and began reporting lots of years'-old posts that possibly violated site rules on what sort of content can be posted here. Got aggressive about it and was temp banned. Then started signing up under numerous aliases attacking the moderators, and that was it.


Yeah, that's a shame Tehuti - hope he's okay anyway. Always a shame when a long-term member goes.


----------



## StrawberryMochi

Thinking about a cup of hot tea, some nice mochi, and cuddling up with my cat to watch a horror movie


----------



## The Library of Emma

I was trying to sleep. Started thinking about you. I'm awake now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

At times the right decision for yourself is the wrong decision for everyone else



Mc Borg said:


> I want to go for a bike ride, but it's raining. :crying:


I enjoy riding in the rain(assuming I'm not going anywhere in particular)but it looks stupid to everyone else, lol


----------



## Kevin001

God is blessing me when I need it the most....phew.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should go chill with him but the avoidant part of me wants to do just that


----------



## harrison

I guess there are some advantages to being my age. You can call up the TV station and complain about them taking off your favourite show (Antiques Roadshow) - they even talk to you nicely and call you sir while you're complaining. :b


----------



## Mc Borg

Canadian Brotha said:


> I enjoy riding in the rain(assuming I'm not going anywhere in particular)but it looks stupid to everyone else, lol


I've done it with an umbrella a few times (when it wasn't raining too hard). =P I've also gotten caught in a few storms where I had to ride miles home while soaked (the reason why I bought the umbrella lol). I do not like.

The rain stopped, by the way. I just got back from a ride like 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I guess there are some advantages to being my age. You can call up the TV station and complain about them taking off your favourite show (Antiques Roadshow) - they even talk to you nicely and call you sir while you're complaining.


That must have been fun. :grin2: :lol

Antiques Roadshow is cool. Seeing them value, talk about history of some interesting stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mc Borg said:


> I've done it with an umbrella a few times (when it wasn't raining too hard). =P I've also gotten caught in a few storms where I had to ride miles home while soaked (the reason why I bought the umbrella lol). I do not like.
> 
> The rain stopped, by the way. I just got back from a ride like 30 minutes ago.


Nice! I need to got for an extended ride this weekend myself. I've been too much of a hermit of late


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> That must have been fun. :grin2: :lol
> 
> Antiques Roadshow is cool. Seeing them value, talk about history of some interesting stuff.


Yeah, I've called them when they did it before too - the lady was quite nice. And they put the show back on in a few weeks time.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, I've called them when they did it before too - the lady was quite nice. And they put the show back on in a few weeks time.


Bonza mate.


----------



## cybernaut

ANX1 said:


> @OneLove21
> 
> I would say go for it if the cash is not needed for other things.
> 
> Could use one of those cellphones on selfie sticks to get some interesting photography. :stu



Thanks.I'm leaning towards taking the trip and might make it a 2.5 day trip. Do 2 nights in a hotel (wish they weren't so expensive in this region) then spend half a day wandering around with a very 'late night' return flight.

I also have one those selfie-sticks too. I don't think they're as popular here. But, when I was in Southeast Asia everyone had one in that part of the world. I definitely will take some cool shots with the nice camera on my S8 phone though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

OneLove21 said:


> Thanks.I'm leaning towards taking the trip and might make it a 2.5 day trip. Do 2 nights in a hotel (wish they weren't so expensive in this region) then spend half a day wandering around with a very 'late night' return flight.
> 
> I also have one those selfie-sticks too. I don't think they're as popular here. But, when I was in Southeast Asia everyone had one in that part of the world. I definitely will take some cool shots with the nice camera on my S8 phone though.


You're welcome. 

Sounds like a good, well though out plan.


----------



## cybernaut

ANX1 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Sounds like a good, well though out plan.


Yes, it will be very last minute. But worth it, I think.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

OneLove21 said:


> Yes, it will be very last minute. But worth it, I think.


I wish you a good, safe trip.


----------



## Myosr

I am often reminded of I think in a very convoluted way, because people keep commenting on the way I "express my ideas". 

I know some people who instantly look distressed when I open my mouth. It's like they KNOW that whatever will come out will contain a lot of gibberish and stuff that makes no sense, and even the stuff that does is not ordered in any way. I try to be careful of what I'm saying to these people. I hate confusing or distressing anyone. 

I've known others who thought I was "smart" because they didn't understand what I was saying, which is often something very simple. I find the idea depressing, lol. It's one reason I HATE being called smart.

----

I love having conversations with people who don't mind the randomness and are themselves very random. It's exciting and interesting and it makes me feel alive more than most things. Just passing from one idea (sentence) to the next, freely, and the other person doing the same. (Not just for fun either. I love doing that with serious stuff too, but I rarely got that chance).

And I find it incredibly frustrating to talk to people who think in a linear and step-by-step way. It isn't just how they talk. I'm sure of that. It's how they actually think. I find that idea SCARY, not being able to just follow any flashy new idea that passes by your brain. I don't care if it makes them smarter or more successful. I don't know. Maybe I'm just jealous, lol.

But the way I think DOES make sense to me. I tend to think that if I can't make the ideas that MATTER the ones that are the flashiest in my head, then maybe they don't really matter, or maybe I'm not thinking hard enough, or for long enough. 

And no I've never been diagnosed with ADD, but I've never told any psychiatrist about it either. I've found weird ways to cope with my almost complete inability to read books the way "normal people" do. 

I wonder if a drug can change that without making me unable to think at all? Or if it will be just like the depression/anxiety drugs that I've tried and did more harm than good?


----------



## MCHB

Coffee.

^________________________________^

...I'm a very simple person with simple needs lol.


----------



## Sabk

I'm not in the mood to be all existential and deep thinking today. I'm in a relatively good mood right now.

Je veux de l'amour, de la joie, de la bonne humeur...et Sims 4! 😆

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It won't be the end, just a reprieve most likely


----------



## Crisigv

I hope our fridge isn't broken. This milk isn't as cold as it should be.


----------



## Winds

Whew! Looks like I was worried about nothing.


----------



## Lohikaarme

An intriguing monthly bookstore newsletter subscription just came in my inbox... urgh, stop tempting me to buy more books when I haven't even finished the ones I already own! :wife -eyes overflowing wishlist-


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## crimeclub

I usually wear briefs but decided to buy a pair of boxers.

So this is what freedom feels like...


----------



## Chris S W

It's always a good day to hide.


----------



## CNikki

Sometimes turning the other cheek is not enough. I don't condone violence, but I most certainly will not second guess it when having to use it for defense, no matter the circumstance or environment. Some people get what they deserve.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think I should get at least one tattoo. I already know what I want for one.


----------



## IcedOver

Overdrive said:


> Twin peaks season 2 is a pain in the *** to watch..., getting bored of all the character, fuking long to get it there.


You're talking about the original show from '90-'91, right? How far in are you? After episode 14 (the killer reveal), it gets pretty bad to be honest, but stick with it. Have you watched the current reboot? I'm two back on it, but I have very mixed feelings.


----------



## MCHB

Sleep.


----------



## tea111red

....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When your internal reading voice changed about three hours ago, and then for some reason you pay attention to that fact, and it's suddenly jarring.

What.

-------------------



> Do you think that we (or post-humans) will be able to define suffering and happiness at the level of fundamental physics, and optimize the universe through hedonium-computronium shockwave after reaching the final level at the Kardashev scale? Or do you treat such considerations just as abstract thought experiments for utilitarians?


Yeah it's probably time for me to go to sleep*... I feel like I'm (very slowly,) turning into what Alex Jones rants about. Minus the weird pedo cult, not minus the demons. (Actually probably minus a lot of things, especially as his definition of dark matter is amazing.)

*that means I _may _ stop what I'm doing, get distracted by something else instead, and not go to sleep right now.


----------



## missamr

I can't stop thinking about how scared I feel to get a job and do something embarrasing or have a nervous breakdown (and look stupid because if it)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I have never related to a woman this much in my entire life, in terms of interests, hobbies, and even on an emotional level. She feels the same way about me. I need to keep this going. I am dying to meet her in person someday.

Soon-ish I hope.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I have never related to a woman this much in my entire life, in terms of interests, hobbies, and even on an emotional level. She feels the same way about me. I need to keep this going. I am dying to meet her in person someday.
> 
> Soon-ish I hope.


Congrats and good luck.


----------



## May19

My friend invited me earlier to hang out with this guy that she met from tinder months ago. It was pretty fun. He's a really outgoing guy like damn. He's all over the place, and the both of them get along really well. We went to get donuts at M&M (it's in Anaheim), and it was insane. Like the wait was insanely long, and I don't know how he did it but he got the donuts for us within 30 minutes considering that the normal wait time can be at least 1-2 hrs long. And oh my lord, their blueberry donuts were insane. So good. 

But after hanging out with them it kinda made me realize I miss meeting people that so different from me. They were like in their own world since they're both so outgoing. Like I don't even know how old the dude is but I'm guessing at youngest he's probably a 4th yr in college because he talks about flying between states for schools but he also talked about his job and how it requires him to go between New York and Socal. 

But yeah now I just wonder how I can go meet people and just get to hang out with them. It seems really hard when I'm an night owl and if I were to invite people to hang out at this hours and it's a guy, he might think it's a booty call -.- And finding guys to hang out with is hard unless I use tinder. But I'm really not down for tinder. Too much stress from swiping left/right and from messaging


----------



## Steve French

I daydream a bit too much. It's detailed and extravagant. I ought to put it to paper. My imagination is extensive. It could be quite a quality.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Thanks for today/yesterday


----------



## Mrs Robot

The older I get the more thick-skinned I become. And I'm lovin' it ^.^


----------



## Overdrive

IcedOver said:


> You're talking about the original show from '90-'91, right? How far in are you? After episode 14 (the killer reveal), it gets pretty bad to be honest, but stick with it. Have you watched the current reboot? I'm two back on it, but I have very mixed feelings.


Yes of course, twin peaks 90-91, just finished the season 2.

I really felt bored honestly, season 1 you got 7 episodes to watch, it describe well the Twin Peaks community and some secrets, fair enough. Season 2... 22 episodes... like wtf, it's nonsense.

I do not see how it is possible to take the slightest pleasure in following the adventures of James, Donna, Norma, Josie and Dick in the second half of season 2, and to speak frankly, I have experienced all these moments like a calvary... I know that this is not said when you pretend to love "big series", but I have often been bored, and I even had to force myself to finish some episodes. The height of ridicule was evidently reached with the Civil War scene where Ben Horne took himself for General Lee.... I had literally trouble for the poor actors who had to play the nonsense, after experiencing dramatic summits in the season 1...

The local community is endearing, the atmosphere of the northwest of the USA is perfectly retranscribed, but in my opinion, this is not enough to hope to captivate the viewer, indeed, there are too many characters, secondary frames flirt, With great anything, and for a dozen episodes before the final, we get bored quickly. Some enthusiastic fans may have forgotten it, but the basis of a TV program is its story, and this is where the rub is. After the resolution of Laura Palmer's murder in episode 2x09 , The authors seemed completely lost, as if they did not know what to do with their characters, and it soon felt on the screen. The charm of the series evaporated.


----------



## Chevy396

First my beard started to grey, now I have a small spot of grey hair on the top of my head. This must be the beginning of the end.


----------



## IcedOver

Overdrive said:


> Yes of course, twin peaks 90-91, just finished the season 2.
> I really felt bored honestly, season 1 you got 7 episodes to watch, it describe well the Twin Peaks community and some secrets, fair enough. Season 2... 22 episodes... like wtf, it's nonsense.


Yep, I felt the same way back in 1991, and when I re-watched it on Blu-ray a couple months ago. The network sort of forced Lynch and Frost to reveal the killer earlier than they wanted (allegedly Lynch never wanted to reveal the killer) because people were so shocked and upset at the end of the first season not to have the reveal. After the reveal, Lynch sort of faded away from the show in terms of any kind of creative force (although he directed the finale). They then had to try to scramble for storylines, and nothing was very interesting. The Diane Keaton-directed episode you reference with the Civil War recreation was the nadir of the show. Those episodes still have many moments that I like, though.

Will you watch the reboot? Lynch directed the whole thing, and I'm a fan of his more than "TP" in general. Won't spoil anything, but this iteration is very controversial. If conventional storytelling is your main criteria for a good show, you might not like it. It's nothing like the original in pacing (it's an 18-hour movie arbitrarily chopped up into hour-long installments), and is more like some of his other movies than "TP". If you didn't like James, Donna, Shelley, and some of those characters, you won't have to worry with this show. You should watch the movie before this show, however.


----------



## Overdrive

IcedOver said:


> Will you watch the reboot?


Not for the moment lol, got really tired of watching those two seasons. Might have to wait.


----------



## IcedOver

Overdrive said:


> Not for the moment lol, got really tired of watching those two seasons. Might have to wait.


Heh, understandable. I still haven't decided whether the reboot is good or an artistic failure. That's how totally different it is from the original show and just about anything on TV today. The episode it's most similar to in tone is the finale of the original, which you just watched.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I had some red wine & indica oil


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Nothing.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm thinking how extraordinarily similar are the posting styles of 2 users here. If you removed the names/avatars they could almost pass as the same person. Hmm.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@PocketoAlice

I wish you the best with this Youtube thing.


----------



## zonebox

I eat most of the time, because I'm bored. Like right now, I'm not hungry, I'm just bored. I'm trying to find something interesting to do, but am stuck at the house. Normally, I would make myself something to eat, then wait another five hours and make something else to eat, then another five hours, and make something to eat and go to bed.

Food divides the day up nicely, each section can easily be organized around it. Right now, I could be having a couple of buffalo chickenless patties, with fries on the side. Later on, some pasta soaked in marina sauce, and garlic bread on the side, and at night, some more pasta. Without eating, the day is not sectioned off, I am looking for some goal post but there is none. I'm going to have to find something else, that I can look forward to in five hour segments, that I usually do not do normally.

I could do the treadmill, but that is not something I really look forward to :lol 

It really should not be this complicated.


----------



## Steve French

I have been drunk for three days straight. It's going to be a rough one coming off this. Might have to steal some benzos. The morning after a bender isn't usually too bad. It's when it gets to night and I'm sitting there and absorbed in my thoughts and in tune with how my body feels and I start getting the zaps and the terror and can't sleep worth a ****. I was watching Trainspotting last night while half in the bag, and the coming down off heroin scene, well, it reminded me a bit of the end of a bender. When I do manage to sleep I always have these weird and terrifying dreams similar to the show, which are often very topical. 

I had about ten cans of beer, two double mojitos and then topped it off with two 750ml bottles of the fine La Fin du Monde last night. Could have kept going too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"why don't you come in my boudoir and watch me do a monologue?

And they say where's the bed?

And I say this is the bed right here,

And they say can we sit on the bed?

And I say sure, but these are expensive Japanese linen,

And they say but they're not even soft

And I say..."


"Sometimes... Things that are expensive are worse."


----------



## Chevy396

You met me at a very rough time in my life, but I hope that doesn't define how you remember me.


----------



## Myosr

I feel a tightness in my chest. My heart is beating fast.

A year ago, if I had the same exact "feeling" I would refuse to call it an emotion, refuse to give it any meaning at all, and more important is that I would never share it.

It's all about interpretation. I think its better to not interpret anything as an emotion. It's easier to deal with heart beats and chest pains than ... whatever is on the other side.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"As you can see here this horse is quite giddy & in need of a good rearing. Place this hot cowgirl on top of him, let her give him a good riding & note the subsequent calming effect...fascinating, and what's more we've been able to replicate this study with various cowgirls and horses. It seems the riding motion directs the pent up puissance to a focused point where it can be expelled thus bringing the horse a great mollification..." My mind is so absurd sometimes, haha


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> "As you can see here this horse is quite giddy & in need of a good rearing. Place this hot cowgirl on top of him, let her give him a good riding & note the subsequent calming effect...fascinating, and what's more we've been able to replicate this study with various cowgirls and horses. It seems the riding motion directs the pent up puissance to a focused point where it can be expelled thus bringing up the horse a great mollification..." My mind is so absurd sometimes, haha


lmao!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Life's tragedy is their comedy. Best pretend to laugh, lest they know. 


Trust is a mistake and mistakes are fatal.


SURVIVE


Why? I don't know.


----------



## cybernaut

Was I seriously just followed by some creep peddling on his bicycle when I was out walking? I intentionally went to one restaurant, a convenience store, stopped in 2 shadowy corners to hide away..yet he still kept following me on his bicycle.

He just kept saying 'hi' to me like 3 times while peddling his bike.It got to the point to where I just entered my neighborhood, told him that I am going home to my 'family' (*cough*), then he left me alone. Was the hiding in the shadowy corners not to hint to him that I did not want to be bothered?


----------



## Chevy396

OneLove21 said:


> Was I seriously just followed by some creep peddling on his bicycle when I was out walking? I intentionally went to one restaurant, a convenience store, stopped in 2 shadowy corners to hide away..yet he still kept following me on his bicycle.
> 
> He just kept saying 'hi' to me like 3 times while peddling his bike.It got to the point to where I just entered my neighborhood, told him that I am going home to my 'family' (*cough*), then he left me alone. Was the hiding in the shadowy corners not to hint to him that I did not want to be bothered?


It sounds like it would suck to live where you live as a woman (based on this and other posts you've made, along with other things I've read).


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

"Is love real?"


"Yes, Darling, love is real."


"Well, when is it real?"


"Oh, that is all up to you."


"Well gosh! If I don't know what is real, how do I know what to do?"


"You punt."


"Punt?"


'Yes. Everything is trivial. You just "do what you do." lol'


"That's all...gosh, that's all very confusing."


"Yes, I know, but you must know by now nothing makes sense."


"I suppose."


"Now, go be a good boy and grab Mummy a whiskey."


"Ok."


"That's a good boy. Cheers!"


----------



## riverbird

My next orthopedic appointment is on Tuesday and I'm terrified about having to take x-rays again. It's been almost 3 weeks since my last appointment and my leg is no less stiff than it was then. I hate the x-ray angle where I have to bend my knee, it hurts and feels like my leg is going to snap in two. Plus the doctor/surgeon last time said he wants new angles done to rule out additional damage because I still can't lift my leg up from a sitting position and it's been almost 6 weeks since I broke my knee cap. Really nervous about that. 

Ugh. Let's hope I don't get the clueless (but nice) x-ray tech again.


----------



## Dissonance

Tranquility, nothing can be more valuable.


----------



## cybernaut

finallyclosed said:


> It sounds like it would suck to live where you live as a woman (based on this and other posts you've made, along with other things I've read).


Haha yeah, it's definitely different here compared to other places I've been in lol. I guess you can say they have an odd perception of women at times too-particularly for the ones who do everyday things on their own or aren't originally from here. Despite being publically portrayed as a conservative country, I've had various encounters of being followed around and seen as someone for easy/free sex or a quick 'marriage proposal hook-up' simply for going out alone and keeping to myself. I can see why most of the local women go out together in packs as well.But, I don't have many close friends here, especially female ones.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Nichole:

You are gone now, yes I know. It's so strange.

I'm watching 'Girl Interrupted' and ya know what? It makes me think of you.
Sweetie, I'm sorry you left this world early. I'm glad you were able to know a daughter (even if it was for a short time).
Tell me something...whatever you want. (haha, yeah I know that's not happening)
I told "it"..._*him*_, really. I wonder if he remembers being excited by you. I told him what happened. It was...well, it was weird for me, but he was nice.
I talk about you from time-to-time. That is my way, I guess.

Hope your family lives a beautiful life despite the loss of you.
Love you, even if..."eh, peace be with you."

Love, 
Moi

Cheers!


----------



## tehuti88

ID is showing a special on the Son of Sam tonight. I want to watch, but I'm not sure I could sustain attention for two hours. :/

Plus I bet they won't cover all the eerier aspects of the case, like the Carr family, or the Process Church/Four P Movement, or all the weird goings-on in Minot. (A book about this case was a big motivator in me starting to write my police/cult stories set in North Dakota.)

There are just so many strange incidents tied in with Son of Sam that never get covered in programs/books about it, so much fascinating stuff nobody ever hears about.



> Satanic cult claims
> 
> In 1979, Berkowitz mailed a book about witchcraft to police in *North Dakota*. He had underlined several passages and written a few marginal notes, including the phrase: "Arliss [sic] Perry, Hunted, Stalked and Slain. Followed to Calif. Stanford University." The reference was to Arlis Perry, a 19-year-old *North Dakota* newlywed who had been murdered at Stanford on October 12, 1974. Her death, and the notorious abuse of her corpse in a Christian chapel on campus, was a widely reported case. Berkowitz mentioned the Perry attack in other letters, suggesting that he knew details of it from the perpetrator himself. Local police investigators interviewed him but "now [2004] believe he has nothing of value to offer" and the Perry case remains unsolved.
> 
> After his admission to Sullivan prison, Berkowitz began to claim that he had joined a Satanic cult during the spring of 1975. He had met some of its members at a party, and initially thought the group was involved only in occult activities such as séances and fortune telling; the group, however, gradually introduced him to drug use, sadism, crime and murder. Berkowitz states that he knew roughly two dozen core members in New York-the "twenty-two disciples of hell" mentioned by the Breslin letter-and that the group had associates across the USA for drug smuggling and other illegal activities.
> 
> During 1993, Berkowitz first made these claims known when he announced to the press that he had killed only three of the Son of Sam victims: Donna Lauria, Alexander Esau and Valentina Suriani. In this revised confession, Berkowitz says that there were other shooters involved and that he personally fired the gun only in the first attack (Lauria and Valenti) and the sixth (Esau and Suriani). He says that he and several other cult members were involved with every incident by planning the events, providing early surveillance of the victims, and acting as lookouts and drivers at the crime scenes. Berkowitz states that he cannot divulge the names of most of his accomplices without putting his family directly at risk.
> 
> Among Berkowitz's alleged unnamed associates was a female cult member whom he claims fired the gun at Denaro and Keenan, both of whom survived, Berkowitz said, because the alleged accomplice was unfamiliar with the powerful recoil of a .44 Bulldog. Berkowitz declared that "at least five" cult members were at the scene of the Freund-Diel shooting, but the actual shooter was a prominent cult associate who had been brought in from outside New York with an unspecified motive-a cult member whom he identified only by his nickname, "Manson II". Another unnamed person was the gunman of the Moskowitz-Violante case, a male cult member who had arrived from *North Dakota* for the occasion, also without explanation.
> 
> Berkowitz did name two of the cult members: John and Michael Carr. The two men were sons of the dog-owner Sam Carr and lived on nearby Warburton Avenue. Both of these other "sons of Sam" were long dead: John had been killed by a shooting judged a suicide in *North Dakota* during 1978, and Michael had been in a fatal car accident during 1979. Berkowitz claimed that the actual perpetrator of the DeMasi-Lomino shooting was John Carr, and added that a Yonkers police officer, also a cult member, was involved with this crime. He claimed that Michael Carr fired the shots at Lupo and Placido.


--link

The _really_ weird stuff isn't even included in that article.


----------



## SilentLyric

i wonder if i should have gotten the plushy doll. well i can get it next week. if no one buys it first. >_<


----------



## zonebox

I'm so bored, and I miss my wife. I can't wait for her to come home, so we can cuddle up and watch a movie. This boredom, is crazy. It's my own fault, I just don't find anything interesting right now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@sarafinanickelbocker

Love the "Is love real?" and that's good boy. :grin2:

Some mums say "be good boy for me". :grin2:


----------



## zonebox

Youtube is down, wonder if it has to do with anyone upset over them cracking down on bigotry via implementing AI. I don't recall the last time it was down.

Or perhaps the AI has taken over, well, it was fine knowing you folks..


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Another person to add to my ignore list! :yay


----------



## Persephone The Dread

zonebox said:


> Youtube is down, wonder if it has to do with anyone upset over them cracking down on bigotry via implementing AI. I don't recall the last time it was down.
> 
> Or perhaps the AI has taken over, well, it was fine knowing you folks..


It's working for me.


----------



## zonebox

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's working for me.


It's working for me now as well. It was down for a lot of people for a little while, wonder what the deal was.


----------



## blue2

Its dark out but I ain't afraid of witches no more 0


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> ID is showing a special on the Son of Sam tonight. I want to watch, but I'm not sure I could sustain attention for two hours. :/
> 
> Plus I bet they won't cover all the eerier aspects of the case, like the Carr family, or the Process Church/Four P Movement, or all the weird goings-on in Minot. (A book about this case was a big motivator in me starting to write my police/cult stories set in North Dakota.)
> 
> There are just so many strange incidents tied in with Son of Sam that never get covered in programs/books about it, so much fascinating stuff nobody ever hears about.
> 
> --link
> 
> The _really_ weird stuff isn't even included in that article.


Half hour left, they've mentioned Sam, John, and Wheat Carr, but no mention yet of the weirdness the Carr sons were into. So, probably no mention of the cult angle. Wheat probably wouldn't agree to be interviewed if they brought that up, I'm thinking.

Ah well. What else is new. :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange

blue2 said:


> Its dark out but I ain't afraid of witches no more 0


----------



## blue2

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Dip your bald head in oil and rub it all over my body :teeth


----------



## SamanthaStrange

blue2 said:


> Dip your bald head in oil and rub it all over my body :teeth


 Do you happen to be bald?


----------



## blue2

SamanthaStrange said:


> Do you happen to be bald?


No, sorry to disappoint but that's what razor's were invented for ....


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Half hour left, they've mentioned Sam, John, and Wheat Carr, but no mention yet of the weirdness the Carr sons were into. So, probably no mention of the cult angle. Wheat probably wouldn't agree to be interviewed if they brought that up, I'm thinking.
> 
> Ah well. What else is new. :/


Hmeh. :blank One brief mention of him getting into Satanism, and that was it. No mention of the Carr brothers' tie to things, not even any mention of a cult or possible second shooter. Wheat must've shot (no pun intended) that idea down. Result, nothing really new about this broadcast, so I'm not sure why they presented it. Fortieth anniversary, maybe? It's pretty close.

They didn't even mention Berkowitz later recanting his tale about the dog telling him to kill people. I _might_ be wrong, but I was pretty sure he said he'd made that all up. How could they not even mention that? :|

(ETA, yep, I was right: He retracted it. Strange and *really* big omission for ID to make.)

I guess I'll have to just keep writing fictional versions of the weirdness myself.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm what in the world could she be doing?


----------



## tehuti88

:lol


----------



## Ai

I don't seriously dedicate myself to anything...


----------



## Blue Dino

I just heard one of my housemates yelled over the phone that she gained 30lbs within the past 8 months. Her weight gain was pretty obvious from looking at her, but 30lbs was still surprising to me.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Hmeh. :blank One brief mention of him getting into Satanism, and that was it. No mention of the Carr brothers' tie to things, not even any mention of a cult or possible second shooter. Wheat must've shot (no pun intended) that idea down. Result, nothing really new about this broadcast, so I'm not sure why they presented it. Fortieth anniversary, maybe? It's pretty close.
> 
> They didn't even mention Berkowitz later recanting his tale about the dog telling him to kill people. I _might_ be wrong, but I was pretty sure he said he'd made that all up. How could they not even mention that? :|
> 
> (ETA, yep, I was right: He retracted it. Strange and *really* big omission for ID to make.)
> 
> I guess I'll have to just keep writing fictional versions of the weirdness myself.


Interesting basic summary which seems to be based on the book I read:

http://unsolvedmysteries.wikia.com/wiki/Son_of_Sam

Excerpt:



> On February 17, 1978, six months after Berkowitz's arrest, John Carr was found dead in his girlfriend's apartment in *Minot, North Dakota*. It was believed, at first, that John had sat at the edge of his bed and shot himself with a gun that was found next to him; his girlfriend believed this. The next day, however, she changed her story and said that she believed that he had been murdered. She said that he was wanted for the Son of Sam murders in New York and that he was afraid for his life. One of the North Dakota investigators is convinced that John Carr was murdered; however, the death was remains a mystery.
> 
> Maury believes that John Carr had *satanic cult ties to both New York and North Dakota*. The cult allegedly practiced in blood drinking, urine drinking, and even animal sacrifices. Their choice of animal was allegedly the German Shepherd. Maury discovered that the satanic symbol at the end of the Breslin letter was also found in John Carr's phone book.
> 
> Phil Falcon was an acquaintance of John's in *Minot*. He told Maury that he had accidentally walked in on John and another man during a satanic ritual. They were apparently sacrificing an animal in the middle of Phil's own house. Phil told Maury that John belonged to a violent satanic cult. Prison sources who knew Berkowitz claimed that he had been introduced to this cult by John's brother Michael in 1975. They allegedly attended a "floating covenant" party wherein he became involved in the cult. At 4 am, on October 4, 1979, Michael Carr was killed after he crashed into a light post on New York's West Side highway. He died just eighteen months after his brother.


Suicide and accident, suuuuuuuuure.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

We are in afterlife. We are in hell.
This is the worst thing imaginable to happen to someone.
This life of torture.
We are in it, and we can end it anytime, but we don't.
We deliberately continue living it.
This is the most brutal torture I can imagine. This has got to be hell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thetown

I haven't done anything this summer.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Too late, as per usual. :sigh


----------



## Chevy396

Whenever I hear somebody say they don't care about money, it makes me think about how it felt not to be able to afford decent healthcare in an emergency at the wrong time. Not great.  I hope it works out for them though. Me, I'm getting out of this **** situation. I think I finally have the motivation in myself to use my skills for something successful. It's funny, I was told as a teenager that I would probably not be terribly successful in business until somewhere around this age. I can feel the drive building up inside of me like when I was younger, but now I actually know what I'm doing.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


>


You know this is terrorism, right? :serious:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> You know this is terrorism, right? :serious:


0


----------



## Kevin001

Lovecrushed said:


> I haven't done anything this summer.


Still have a couple more weeks .


----------



## mt moyt

is pepe the frog pronounced as 'peh-pay' or 'peep'


----------



## SamanthaStrange

How nice it would be to have someone in my life who wants to spend time with me.


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> How nice it would be to have someone in my life who wants to spend time with me.


Same. -_-


----------



## Karsten

First day in a long time appropriate for a long sleeved shirt. Finally, a breach in the summer heat!


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I don't know if it's just me, but everytime a student mentions being gifted at math and science as the primary reason for choosing engineering, it makes me cringe.

Talent in science and math =/= guaranteed future success as an engineer

Not the same thing bro. Not the same thing.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

mt moyt said:


> is pepe the frog pronounced as 'peh-pay' or 'peep'


It's peh-pay

I still laugh at this:


----------



## zonebox

I would hate to see my log on this site, I refresh the page often throughout the day. It is sort of embarrassing how often I am on this site, not because it is SA related, but just how much it shows how boring of a person I am in real life. I must refresh the site a hundred times in a day :blush:blush 

I hope I'm not the only one.


----------



## tehuti88

zonebox said:


> I would hate to see my log on this site, I refresh the page often throughout the day. It is sort of embarrassing how often I am on this site, not because it is SA related, but just how much it shows how boring of a person I am in real life. I must refresh the site a hundred times in a day :blush:blush
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one.


You're definitely not the only one. ops


----------



## Chevy396

RagnarLothbrok said:


> It's peh-pay
> 
> I still laugh at this:


Is there something to this fad that makes it funny? All I know of it is that it's just a random thing that the alt-right finds cool. Like most of their ideas and things they find cool, it doesn't need to make sense for them to get behind it.

Finally I found something funny to watch. Louis C.K. is amazing at what he does.


----------



## Crisigv

zonebox said:


> I would hate to see my log on this site, I refresh the page often throughout the day. It is sort of embarrassing how often I am on this site, not because it is SA related, but just how much it shows how boring of a person I am in real life. I must refresh the site a hundred times in a day :blush:blush
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one.


You're not alone, I'm the same. But I keep asking myself what I'm expecting when I hit refresh.


----------



## Lohikaarme

>


My profile is cursed :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Lohikaarme said:


> My profile is cursed :O


Not anymore. :b


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Lohikaarme

SamanthaStrange said:


> Not anymore. :b


My savior! :squeeze :kiss :b


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

finallyclosed said:


> Is there something to this fad that makes it funny? All I know of it is that it's just a random thing that the alt-right finds cool. Like most of their ideas and things they find cool, it doesn't need to make sense for them to get behind it.
> 
> Finally I found something funny to watch. Louis C.K. is amazing at what he does.


I think it's just a general part of ****posting culture on 4chan, spamming memes like the feels guy and such is pretty common. Don't know why the alt-right adopted it.


----------



## Dissonance

Can't speak, head pounding, losing control. I'm becoming filled with poison in my heart.


----------



## Ai

I wonder just how often SAS fails to notify me of post quotes...


----------



## PrincessV

Ai said:


> I wonder just how often SAS fails to notify me of post quotes...


 I think that's just a defect with me in particular. Everyone always tell me they never receive my quote notis. Idk why ._.


----------



## Ai

PrincessV said:


> I think that's just a defect with me in particular. Everyone always tell me they never receive my quote notis. Idk why ._.


Nah. I've noticed it happen with other users too.


----------



## BrokeTech

PrincessV said:


> I think that's just a defect with me in particular. Everyone always tell me they never receive my quote notis. Idk why ._.


Nah, there are some other users for whom quote notifications don't go out.


----------



## Chevy396

Ai said:


> I wonder just how often SAS fails to notify me of post quotes...


This has happened to me a couple of times that I noticed.


----------



## PrincessV

Of course I thought I was special. Sas needs to fix this. It happens while I'm on mobile, I believe. On pc people receive my notifications.


----------



## Ai

finallyclosed said:


> This has happened to me a couple of times that I noticed.


Really leaves one to wonder how much they're missing. lol


----------



## Ai

I miss him. It's approaching two months since our last visit and I feel as though we haven't been talking as much recently. But I also hate to be annoying. So. 

Meh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I had this weird dream last time I slept, I don't remember all the details but I'm trying to write down bits I remember because I heard that makes it more likely you'll remember future dreams which I think would be useful (though that could be rubbish.)

So I was taking part in some kind of competition or something, and I don't remember what that was related to just that there were several other people and at one point there was this woman explaining the rules who looked like some kind of weird cenobite (from Hellraiser,) or something, and only the mouth part of her face was there. Then she had a kind of boney construction over her chest and a visible brain. So yeah like a cross between something that would show up in a Guillermo Del Toro film, and a cenobite. I think dream me found this unsettling so a bit later on she put on a face to cover the brain part. Her brain was weirdly small I guess, and oddly rotated. Not a Human brain.

I wish I could remember more of the dream.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Clean versions of songs annoy me.


----------



## CNikki

Got in contact with the person I was supposed to reach a few days ago. _Please_ let something work out. I don't have much else at this point.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm absolutely terrified of dating. Hanging out with a stranger hoping you hit it off and that it isn't awkward when you have no self esteem, no money, & social anxiety. Still, gotta give it a go if I want to see what it's like to be in a long term relationship, it's the first step


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There was a fox going across the road yesterday. I didn't even know we had them out here.


----------



## tehuti88

PurplePeopleEater said:


> There was a fox going across the road yesterday. I didn't even know we had them out here.


We've been getting one visiting our porch at night...pretty awesome.  So used to just skunks and raccoons and possums and the occasional wandering cat.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Lohikaarme

^I thought it was the real VeganGains there for a second and almost spat out my water...


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Let me borrow that there emoji for a moment...


----------



## tehuti88

Oh cool, he's going to harass me now! 

"This is [omitted]. I have been hearing negative things about you from other users. They told me you are mad you can't get laid and that your blog writing SUCKS."

Aw, I'm going to log off and never come back. :cry Unlike some people.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@tehuti88 Is that not the best emote ever for this forum? I'm so glad I found it, lol.


----------



## tehuti88

Come at me, bro. 



VeganGains said:


> Some members told me to tell you this so I did since I don't know anything personal about you only that you like to report people and you been here for over 10 years. Actually I don't care about your writing. The fact is people have been exposing you recently on this website so YOU made yourself a target, not only by me, but other people.
> 
> Now to the Question of the Day: What will YOU do when you get banned?


I won't be creating numerous duplicate accounts BLATANTLY BREAKING THE RULES while I'm complaining about others breaking the rules, that's for sure.

I also have no clue what you're "exposing" about me, but whatever. Wouldn't be the first time somebody's come at me with accusations they can't back up, *because they aren't true*. "Some members," sure. Must mean your aliases. Nice try, I guess? :lol

...

I could say a lot more, but now, I'm truly sorry, I have to stop replying to you because you've become nothing more than a troll. So unoriginal...just like the "get laid" comment. Every time I get that "insult" it's from a lonely horny guy. :sigh


----------



## Ai

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ai said:


> :lol


Hey, I didn't get this quote notification. So, I guess I am having the same issue you posted about earlier. :blank I wonder if you'll be notified of this quote, lol.


----------



## waterfairy

VeganGains said:


> This is MobiusX. I am thinking about the FACT you banned me for something people have posted in the past and continue to do so without being banned. You told me I can't post about a certain topic but I found an active thread right now with the same topic including people supporting it and you have done NOTHING about it. People posted completely nude pictures of vagina, vagina flaps, butts and butt holes and even breasts and I STILL see those people here and you ban me for posting NON-NUDE GIFs? It wasn't even VIOLENT GIFs. What is your problem? And why haven't you done anything about the other thread about pedophilia, hebephilia, etc... ?


Quit your whining.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer

VeganGains said:


> You can't get rid of MobiusX because *I'm not an ordinary user.* I have been her for 13 years and will remain here for the rest of my life whether or not you like it. Ban me for something others are doing and continue to do without any punishment? You must be out of your freaking mind if you think I am going to remain quiet about it. I am exposing Silent Memory and the b*tch with the bad blogs.


I think that's pretty clear at this point. :sus


----------



## BrokeTech

Um, wow. Now would probably be a good time to get off this site and go do something else. It's getting a little...uh, _yeah_.


----------



## Ai

:lol I guess the cat's out of the bag on the Tehuti impersonator mystery. Another day, another shocking Shyamalan twist. :laugh:



SamanthaStrange said:


> Hey, I didn't get this quote notification. So, I guess I am having the same issue you posted about earlier. :blank I wonder if you'll be notified of this quote, lol.


Huh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

But now I did get that one! What is happening, SAS? :sus


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> But now I did get that one! What is happening, SAS? :sus


I think it might be from server overload.


----------



## Ai

VeganGains said:


> Yeah and guess what? This is MobiusX.


I heard a rumor. A couple birds sent me a PM. Very confidential, like.


----------



## a degree of freedom

VeganGains said:


> You can't get rid of MobiusX because I'm not an ordinary user. I have been her for 13 years and will remain here for the rest of my life whether or not you like it. Ban me for something others are doing and continue to do without any punishment? You must be out of your freaking mind if you think I am going to remain quiet about it. I am exposing Silent Memory and the b*tch with the bad blogs.


 @The Dark Knight


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm retiring for the night. SAS got a tad too wild for me there :lol


----------



## Ai

I'm thinking about how much I like and appreciate @tehuti88


----------



## Persephone The Dread

senkora said:


> @The Dark Knight


lol he keeps pming me on accounts that are already permabanned telling me to tell people he's still here. I don't know why he thinks that would be a good idea though.


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


> I'm thinking about how much I like and appreciate @*tehuti88*


:blush



Persephone The Dread said:


> lol he keeps pming me on accounts that are already permabanned telling me to tell people he's still here. I don't know why he thinks that would be a good idea though.


Strange. :? Though it's not like he needs anyone to say it when he announces himself each time.

Ah well. Moving on. :lol


----------



## Chevy396

Louis C.K.:

"You have a choice. You can have candles and horses and be a little kinder to each other, or let someone suffer immeasurably in a factory in China so you can post a mean comment on YouTube while you take a ****."

Edit: I didn't realize how relevant this was to SAS right now when I posted it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> :blush
> 
> Strange. :? Though it's not like he needs anyone to say it when he announces himself each time.
> 
> Ah well. Moving on. :lol


He said I'm one of the few posters he's OK with or something. Also I think his last account he pm'd me with got deleted because that pm is actually gone now and I only have the one before, that's really weird.. Unless I accidentally deleted it. I know the mods can delete people's accounts if they've been here less than a month or something.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

What else should i add to my brithday list. :/

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

I'm in this twilight state of consciousness. I'm not tired enough to sleep, but I completely out of it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

mt moyt said:


> is pepe the frog pronounced as 'peh-pay' or 'peep'


The former.


----------



## Crisigv

I need to end this, soon. It's torture.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I need to end this, soon. It's torture.


Are you exercising?


----------



## loneranger

I wish I had caring friends.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Are you exercising?


no


----------



## The Dark Knight

Persephone The Dread said:


> He said I'm one of the few posters he's OK with or something. Also I think his last account he pm'd me with got deleted because that pm is actually gone now and I only have the one before, that's really weird.. Unless I accidentally deleted it. I know the mods can delete people's accounts if they've been here less than a month or something.


We don't delete their account; we use a plug-in feature called one touch ban and clean. It bans the account and the IP address, plus it deletes all of their posts, visitor messages, and private messages with a single click. We use it mostly for spam cleanup but its often used for trolls as well.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> no


Oh, ok.  :hug


----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> I had this weird dream last time I slept, I don't remember all the details but I'm trying to write down bits I remember because I heard that makes it more likely you'll remember future dreams which I think would be useful (though that could be rubbish.)


I think if you are writing down your dreams, your brain realizes that you want to remember your dreams and write them down, so it remembers them better. It's also fun to search or look at your old dreams, like looking at a diary of your subconscious.

One cool thing that happened to me with that was: like 3.5 years ago my other grandpa died, I didn't pay attention to the last dream that I had when that happened, but after like 1.5 years later, I got the idea to check out the last dream that I had when he died, I saw that it was 1 day before he died and this was the dream: my father knows some guys who are organizing the lottery and he'll get me a job there, I ask him if I can win the lottery if I work there(I guess by rigging it), I meet those guys, then somethings happen and a guy who looks like the vampire Nicklaus from The Originals is chasing me, I think he works for the lottery too, he's on a bike, I'm running and we come to a little cemetary and the chase continues in the cemetary, I'm as fast as him but since he's on a bike I'm thinking that I'll get tired soon and he will catch me.

Normally I never dream about cemeteries and being chased by a guy that looks like a vampire sounds like death to me too so I think that may have been a precognitive dream. If I remember correctly, I got the idea to check out what dream I had that day from a thread of Mobiusx and it was this thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/someone-died-1580425/.


----------



## huh

BER decoding sure is a joy.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

tehuti88 said:


> We've been getting one visiting our porch at night...pretty awesome.  So used to just skunks and raccoons and possums and the occasional wandering cat.


Aww, that's sweet.  Foxes are beautiful. I bet that had to be unexpected.


----------



## May19

I'm an intern in this program on my campus that was just created a year ago. I'm one of the first members you can say. The people in charge of the program wants to make new changes and expand this into an organization that more people can join. Somehow, I got the role of pretty much the president. I need to register this organization, I need to write a constitution for it, I need to do so much stuff that I'm literally going crazy. 

I don't have a parking permit on campus right now, but I probably need to get one soon because they want me to come in to work with them during their hours. And I love this program I really do. But I just don't know how I ended up being in charge of it all.


----------



## Karsten

Crisigv said:


> I need to end this, soon. It's torture.


What?


----------



## Crisigv

Karsten said:


> What?


Take a guess


----------



## Karsten

Crisigv said:


> Take a guess


Sorry. Hope you feel better.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

^ AKA: Me.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Congrats and good luck.


Thank you very much. She has her own set of invisible disabilities (some of which are worse than mine) that she manages in her life, so obviously I can relate to that myself. Her stubborn independence is admirable and inspiring, actually.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Take a guess


Feeling depressed?


----------



## Ai

I'm so thankful to have a job... but I'm really not partial to the _drama_ seemingly inherent in dealing with other human beings. All the different faces, all the gossiping... It's so exhausting.

I didn't participate in this b*ll**** in high school and I don't want to play now.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Feeling depressed?


Worse, I think


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Worse, I think


Do you find yourself feeling very anxious at the same time / similar to shivering when cold?


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Do you find yourself feeling very anxious at the same time / similar to shivering when cold?


Honestly, I feel dead.


----------



## tea111red

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm absolutely terrified of dating. Hanging out with a stranger hoping you hit it off and that it isn't awkward when you have no self esteem, no money, & social anxiety. Still, gotta give it a go if I want to see what it's like to be in a long term relationship, it's the first step


yes......


----------



## KelsKels

Very bored and just confused about life


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Honestly, I feel dead.


Sounds like you are feeling depressed.  :hug

The shivering part can be a symptom as well when feeling depressed (due to being tired, stressed).


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

KelsKels said:


> Very bored and just confused about life


:hug :squeeze


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> ^ AKA: Me.
> 
> Thank you very much. She has her own set of invisible disabilities (some of which are worse than mine) that she manages in her life, so obviously I can relate to that myself. Her stubborn independence is admirable and inspiring, actually.


That's great. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## riverbird

I really wish I could drink right now.


----------



## tehuti88

I...have no idea what this is I just stumbled across...but it's interesting. :um


----------



## Crisigv

Any good/happy outcome for my life doesn't seem like it's meant to happen. I'm meant to be unhappy.


----------



## Blue Dino

Crisigv said:


> Any good/happy outcome for my life doesn't seem like it's meant to happen. I'm meant to be unhappy.


I feel the same. Or if it does, it's just a disguise of something bad in the near future.


----------



## mt moyt

RagnarLothbrok said:


> It's peh-pay
> 
> I still laugh at this:





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> The former.


thanks guys.:yay


----------



## Paul

I'm thinking about eggs. Stupidly started making brownies without checking to see I didn't have any, and the store isn't open at 3am. And soon I'll be too sleepy to go. Oh well, the world has survived bigger disasters.



Ai said:


> I miss him. It's approaching two months since our last visit and I feel as though we haven't been talking as much recently. But I also hate to be annoying. So.
> 
> Meh.


If you let yourself believe that you'd be annoying him, then the talking will trail off more and more and he'll wonder why. It's preemptively conceding defeat. Believe that you'd be doing him a favor by persistently starting conversations, because that's much more likely and has low risk / high reward.


----------



## Kevin001

My computer sucks but been having it for 8yrs what do you expect.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I watched the red pill documentary last week and have started researching the manosphere with more of an open mind than I did a couple of years ago. Seems to me that, yes, there are elements of misogyny. However, some of what is being written can be beneficial for men when attempting to understand gender roles, relationship dynamics, and what women are attracted to. I certainly didn't know a lot of this stuff because of being fed various narratives by family, the media and schools etc.


----------



## Chevy396

I looked outside and saw my dad feeding the chickens with (I believe) his socks on the outside of his jeans, and that and the way he was walking made me realize just how old he really is.


----------



## Ai

Paul said:


> I'm thinking about eggs. Stupidly started making brownies without checking to see I didn't have any, and the store isn't open at 3am. And soon I'll be too sleepy to go. Oh well, the world has survived bigger disasters.


Did you end up trying any substitutes? I've heard that applesauce works strangely well...



> If you let yourself believe that you'd be annoying him, then the talking will trail off more and more and he'll wonder why. It's preemptively conceding defeat. Believe that you'd be doing him a favor by persistently starting conversations, because that's much more likely and has low risk / high reward.


Given how distant and scattered his responses are, it really seems like I am just bothering him. :/


----------



## zonebox

tehuti88 said:


> You're definitely not the only one. ops





Crisigv said:


> You're not alone, I'm the same. But I keep asking myself what I'm expecting when I hit refresh.


Glad I'm not alone


----------



## LilMeRich

Bored...job
Regrets...buying apartment last year
Unmotivated...life


----------



## zonebox

I don't want to mow the lawn, my stomach is all kinds of messed up, it is hot and humid outside.. but it is overgrown.

Dammit.. it has to be done though.. Why don't we have robots yet? Whhhy?


----------



## loneranger

LilMeRich said:


> Bored...job
> Regrets...buying apartment last year
> Unmotivated...life


Sorry to hear that 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbath9

Rainy days and Mondays


----------



## zonebox

There's an ambulance next door, I hope my neighbors are okay. They are elderly, and nice people. Also, I need to mow the grass, but don't want it to look like I am being nosy. Damn, now I am wondering if it would be inconsiderate to mow, I am worried that the guy that lives there may be staying there If he is, he is probably a bit stressed out. I don't know if the lawnmower will be stressful to him, with all of the noise. It really is bad though, it needs to be done, and this is one of the few days it has not been raining.


----------



## shyvr6

Having a a hall of shame here now is weird.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

shyvr6 said:


> Having a a hall of shame here now is weird.


If you're talking about that thread that lists perma-banned members, I agree. I don't really see the point of it, especially since we're not allowed to discuss it anyway. Why list people? We can already see the "permanently banned" status on their user titles.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I almost never use emojis when I text, I never acquired the habit, sort of like coffee, never acquired the habit of drinking that either. I don't have the patience to pick one out that I feel matches every second sentence/passage. Apparently this makes my messages monotone and open to interpretations I didn't intend at times. I'm so not with the times in various little ways


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> I almost never use emojis when I text, I never acquired the habit, sort of like coffee, never acquired the habit of drinking that either. I don't have the patience to pick one out that I feel matches every second sentence/passage. Apparently this makes my messages monotone and open to interpretations I didn't intend at times. I'm so not with the times in various little ways


You used to have to store all the little keyboard hacks in a text file and copy and paste them into your message, or else type them from memory. I still prefer those ones, but I get lazy. ;P


----------



## tehuti88

shyvr6 said:


> Having a a hall of shame here now is weird.





SamanthaStrange said:


> If you're talking about that thread that lists perma-banned members, I agree. I don't really see the point of it, especially since we're not allowed to discuss it anyway. Why list people? We can already see the "permanently banned" status on their user titles.


On the one hand it piques my lurid curiosity, but on the other hand...yeah...don't see what the purpose of it is, especially since it doesn't tell _why_ the users were banned, and I assume that's the reason most people try to discuss banned users around here. :um It also doesn't take into account the numerous aliases some sign up with afterward. (Many users may be unaware they're interacting with an alias unless told so, and so they'll wonder, "Well, what happened to So-&-So who only got to post like twice, what wrong did they do...?") (ETA, the post does _mention_ this habit of some permabanned users, just doesn't list the aliases.)

I remember a "Hall of Shame" idea was proposed in the past (ironically, I seem to think it was by a now-permabanned user?--not sure though), and the mods shot it down back then (for good reason, IMO).

ETA, oh, it's been updated since I last looked at it...one of those is my troll, I'm just about positive of it. If they added all the aliases that thing would go on forever. :lol And that's all I shall say about that.


----------



## firestar

Nothing wears me out more than coming down from being anxious.


----------



## crimeclub

@NurfForth, since I can't VM or PM you here's what I have to say, to my recollection I haven't reported any of your posts or accounts, and I plan to continue ignoring the rest of your accounts. If this new hobby keeps you entertained then more power to you, enjoy yourself Mobius.


----------



## tehuti88

Don't you know yet, @crimeclub ? You're really me.

I mean, I'm really you.

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Is the GIF working @Silent Memory? I put it on but I can't tell if it's working, is it doing the thingy it's suppose to?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Is the GIF working @*Silent Memory* ? I put it on but I can't tell if it's working, is it doing the thingy it's suppose to?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Isn't working.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

tehuti88 said:


> Isn't working.


Dang...thanks for letting me know.  I hope something works for it.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## crimeclub

tehuti88 said:


> Don't you know yet, @crimeclub ? You're really me.
> 
> I mean, I'm really you.
> 
> Yeah, that's it.


I made like 1 comment to Mobius about his posts, never reported anything, and now he thinks I'm part of some huge conspiracy to get rid of his presence here. I'm pretty sure the only people that care about it are him and the mods.

Anyway...


----------



## shyvr6

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Dang...thanks for letting me know.  I hope something works for it.


Putting it out of its misery would work for it. :b Sorry, I just hate Halo 4.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Dang...thanks for letting me know.  I hope something works for it.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


I tried to get a cool gif working too,but its just impossible 128 kb is too little


----------



## CNikki

One of those days where I'm second guessing myself. I wish to just curl up in a ball and be left alone forever.


----------



## Ghst

The silence is deafening.


----------



## Paul

Ai said:


> Did you end up trying any substitutes? I've heard that applesauce works strangely well...


I don't have applesauce. I just covered up the bowl and decided to wait until I get eggs.



Ai said:


> Given how distant and scattered his responses are, it really seems like I am just bothering him. :/


There are other possible reasons for scattered responses, like stress or inability to concentrate or avoiding looking at phone (or applicable messenger) too much because of unrelated bad things coming through it. Probably best to just ask directly.


----------



## Chevy396

There is a hawk right outside and it keeps making me think of the dragons in game of thrones. It's a beautiful sound.


----------



## Chevy396

waterfairy said:


> Can you get high of temazapam? I feel funny.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


More like kind of drunk feeling.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Today at the café I was discussing SA and mental health challenges people face in general with someone and at some point, I had become so engrossed in the conversation I hadn't noticed I was speaking loudly enough for the next table over to hear me--since I was able to hear what they were saying as well. I could easily envision the wife being like "Reginald, that girl cray cray" to the husband later as they were leaving :blank


----------



## Steve French

Starting to get the evil stares, the guilt trips, the subtle passive-aggressive digs. ****, I've only been bumming it around here for a month. The sitting around gets to me as well though. I need to get a part-time job or at least a hobby that keeps me out of the house. ****, do I ever hate job searching. I've done too much of it recently. It's hard to put yourself and your ****ty resume and your lack of skills out there and face rejection after rejection.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

For a while now there have been certain posters I never get notifications from. That's annoying but I make do. But now there are certain posters where I sometimes get notifications and sometimes don't, which is even more annoying.


----------



## tehuti88

Just when I get to worrying I don't have a life...


































...along come trolls to remind me how good I actually have it.


----------



## TryingMara

Brick wall, no way out. Any hope present is false hope only. I'm the only one in this position, the biggest failure of all.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Interactions with this other regular customer are sometimes awkward especially tonight. As soon as he takes a bathroom break or something, I'm leaving so I don't have to say anything more for the rest of the night. That's what I get for drinking a pint of a latte with more caffeine than I should consume.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Sometimes I feel like I'm less of a person than other people around me. I don't feel like I have real dreams or desires, likes and dislikes. I'm just sort of there, no past and not much of a future. Like an npc no one bothered to write lines or a back story for... I just don't have any substance at all.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Dang...thanks for letting me know.  I hope something works for it.


Sorry it didn't work.  It was 7kb smaller than the maximum avatar file size, so I thought it would have.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Silent Memory said:


> Sorry it didn't work.  It was 7kb smaller than the maximum avatar file size, so I thought it would have.


It's not your fault.  Thank you for trying your best.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence

The Condition of Keegan said:


> It's not your fault.  Thank you for trying your best.


You're welcome.


----------



## PocketoAlice

I just spent the last 12 hours filming and editing, I need a fking nap.

At least I'm still releasing it on Monday, even if it is a bit late. lol


----------



## Ai

I rapidly oscillate between coldly disconnected and awkward over-sharing... and no power in the 'verse can stop me... Why am I so embarrassing?



PocketoAlice said:


> I just spent the last 12 hours filming and editing, I need a fking nap.


That is surprisingly easy to do... I could drop 12 hours into editing alone, depending upon the length of the project and how neurotic I'm feeling at any given time :'D... My undergrad production courses were very sleepy semesters for me...

What are you working on?


----------



## ShadowOne

PocketoAlice said:


> I just spent the last 12 hours filming and editing, I need a fking nap.
> 
> At least I'm still releasing it on Monday, even if it is a bit late. lol


i dunno what it is, but thats exciting. I wish i had something that wasnt work related that i was working on and could be proud of/complete

alas, the lack of creativity dooms me lol


----------



## PocketoAlice

Ai said:


> That is surprisingly easy to do... I could drop 12 hours into editing alone, depending upon the length of the project and how neurotic I'm feeling at any given time :'D... My undergrad production courses were very sleepy semesters for me...
> 
> What are you working on?


Yeah I feel it. XD It wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't filming all day yesterday too and only came out with a 4-5 minute long video. lol 
I was filming my first video for YouTube, it's just a simple hair dye tutorial. ^-^



ShadowOne said:


> i dunno what it is, but thats exciting. I wish i had something that wasnt work related that i was working on and could be proud of/complete
> 
> alas, the lack of creativity dooms me lol


I understand those times, sucks man. I hope you get the motivation to do something you enjoy sometime


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PocketoAlice said:


> I just spent the last 12 hours filming and editing, I need a fking nap.
> 
> At least I'm still releasing it on Monday, even if it is a bit late. lol


I wish you a good sleep.


----------



## Kevin001

He said he was a Christian and loved Jesus....yay! He also looked high af though lol.


----------



## PocketoAlice

ANX1 said:


> I wish you a good sleep.


Thank you, am off for that now c:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A date in the park (and poutine) with my new found friend may be coming up soon.

Wow. 

This feels amazing.

I feel amazing. :blush


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PocketoAlice said:


> Thank you, am off for that now c:


You're welcome. 

Good night.


----------



## Steve French

Windows 10 has not pissed me off as much as I thought it would after hearing all this backlash. Maybe because this is a laptop and I haven't played any of the games or used any of the apps I usually do. Most of the added features I find quite useless, though I must admit, I do quite like the rotating picture locked screen thing with the nice high-def nature and travel shots and little factoids.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@iAmCodeMonkey

I wish you a good time.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ANX1 said:


> @iAmCodeMonkey
> 
> I wish you a good time.


Thanks dude!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thanks dude!


You're welcome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

1/3 of the time I'm not sure what it is about me that makes people so desperately uncomfortable & I don't think I'll ever know. C'est la vie...



Steve French said:


> Starting to get the evil stares, the guilt trips, the subtle passive-aggressive digs. ****, I've only been bumming it around here for a month. The sitting around gets to me as well though. I need to get a part-time job or at least a hobby that keeps me out of the house. ****, do I ever hate job searching. I've done too much of it recently. It's hard to put yourself and your ****ty resume and your lack of skills out there and face rejection after rejection.


Totally know the feeling man. I'm riding the EI wave for now though, working on my music



PocketoAlice said:


> I just spent the last 12 hours filming and editing, I need a fking nap.
> 
> At least I'm still releasing it on Monday, even if it is a bit late. lol


So easy to get wrapped up in projects like this, be it videos or writing/recording music, etc. Hope it turns out how ya like!



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> A date in the park (and poutine) with my new found friend may be coming up soon.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> This feels amazing.
> 
> I feel amazing. :blush


B*stard!...I mean CONGRATS! Glad it's going well for ya, lol


----------



## Dissonance

It seems the only thing that inspires artists now and days seems to be whatever new gaming or anime character comes out.


----------



## tehuti88

Steve French said:


> Windows 10 has not pissed me off as much as I thought it would after hearing all this backlash. Maybe because this is a laptop and I haven't played any of the games or used any of the apps I usually do. Most of the added features I find quite useless, though I must admit, I do quite like the rotating picture locked screen thing with the nice high-def nature and travel shots and little factoids.


Beware the Creators Update... :afr


----------



## Paul

I want you to picture tall, wide-spreading oak trees, hundreds of years old. I want you to see a circle of great stones twice as tall as a man, casting long black shadows across the grass. I want you to hear the little night wind rustling the leaves of the ancient oaks, sounding like the far off whispered conversation of a great conclave of beings from another world. See the moon, dead pale in the sky above. Feel the oneness of all nature in the whispering silences. Know that you are very close to an infinite something.

(In other words, time for a little night walk.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Paul said:


> I want you to picture tall, wide-spreading oak trees, hundreds of years old. I want you to see a circle of great stones twice as tall as a man, casting long black shadows across the grass. I want you to hear the little night wind rustling the leaves of the ancient oaks, sounding like the far off whispered conversation of a great conclave of beings from another world. See the moon, dead pale in the sky above. Feel the oneness of all nature in the whispering silences. Know that you are very close to an infinite something.
> 
> (In other words, time for a little night walk.)


You've almost inspired me to head out, lol. I'm working on something though


----------



## fluorish

I feel like a loser somtimes :\


----------



## Overdrive

Happy 808 day


----------



## Paperback Writer

I need to sign up to Ancestry again. Someone on there has a photo of one of my great-great-grandparents. I have seen pictures of him before, but judging by the preview he looks much younger in this one.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## thetown

Ugghh... I have done nothing today... Again. And classes begin in a couple of weeks. The internet can be a blessing and a curse.


----------



## thetown

Apparently you can't reply with all caps!!! I tried to rant with all caps in my previous post, but it just changed to normal case.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to pick up my meds asap.


----------



## Memories of Silence

This week has lots of days with numbers that can be arranged in fun ways.  I like days like that. 8/8/17 (1+7 = 8, so it's 8,8,8 ) and 9/8/ 201*7* (7,8,9 backwards).


----------



## tehuti88

I wonder why I was signed out this morning...? :|


----------



## Chevy396

Silent Memory said:


> This week has lots of days with numbers that can be arranged in fun ways.  I like days like that. 8/8/17 (1+7 = 8, so it's 8,8,8 ) and 9/8/ 201*7* (7,8,9 backwards).


I was noticing patterns like that in almost everything when I was going through the worst of my Valium + painkiller withdrawal. It was something fun to do.


----------



## cmed

I'm suddenly fascinated by video footage of dying and abandoned malls, especially when the interior hasn't been updated since the 80s/90s. It's like taking a trip back in time.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Never take his watermelon.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## shyvr6

Stop being a baby.


----------



## CNikki

Doing everything else besides what I am suppose to do.


----------



## Steve French

Damn, is it ever hard to get my sleep back on track. I only slept five or so hours last night, which is not too far off from my usual of 6-7, but I feel exhausted already at one. I could really go for a nap, something I never do. Sometimes I can't help but think I have that delayed sleep onset disorder thing, as I function much better going to sleep at 5 AM and getting up at noon or later.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

my friend told me he tried this today because someone left some in his work kitchen:

http://www.nidar.no/Produkter/Smaagodt/Lakris/Supersalt-Skumbanan

apparently it tastes like salty, toffee flavoured foam with a soapy flavour.

That really sold it to me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Your stubbornness pissing me off because it reminds me of myself


----------



## crimeclub

I thought of something really interesting earlier today and figured I'd post it on here but now I've forgotten what it was.

Just so everyone knows, I would have posted something really interesting and it would have made me look really cool. I'm not saying just take my word for it and be impressed with me, but if my ability to retain information were a little better you totally would be.

It was a cool movie idea.


----------



## CNikki

About how lonely I am and that it'll likely stay that way.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> About how lonely I am and that it'll likely stay that way.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## KelsKels

Ugh.. coworker wants to go to the movies but of course now she's inviting her best friend. So I'm probably going to flake. As much as I love being a 3rd wheel...

I just hate that every time I hang out with her she brings her sister or one of her best friends. It makes me want to not hang out with her outside work. I don't do well in groups, especially if I don't know the other people. I'd rather just not have friends. Sometimes being a loner hermit is just fine. But whenever I make friends I like just hanging out with that person.. not groups. I get close with few people. And if that's not the way it is.. then I just don't want to make the effort. I know kinda selfish.. my way or the highway mentality but screw it. I'd just really rather not be super awkward and anxious 3rd wheel.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Passport photo or weights? Suppose I'll flip a coin


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

crimeclub said:


> I thought of something really interesting earlier today and figured I'd post it on here but now I've forgotten what it was.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, I would have posted something really interesting and it would have made me look really cool. I'm not saying just take my word for it and be impressed with me, but if my ability to retain information were a little better you totally would be.
> 
> It was a cool movie idea.


It's cool mate. 

Would like to see it when you think of it again.


----------



## tehuti88

Thread apparently got deleted right as I was replying! (I didn't report it, didn't know if it broke the rules yet or not.) I won't mention the title or what it was about for this reason. Anyway here was my reply and commiseration, so it won't go to waste...



tehuti88 said:


> TheWelshOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing isn't it, all these guys who assume that every vagina is just an enticement for any man a woman wants. *I have literally offered sex on this forum (and dates too) and got, wait for it... nothing. Not even a troll response.* For every guy who says that a woman outing herself online will have an inbox flooded with dick pics, there's at least one woman who gets ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> Have seen you offer it, have seen the total ignoring you got, can confirm. We simply don't count, I guess. :/ Sure is weird to stand here waving our arms and nobody notices we exist...while at the same time they're saying we DON'T exist. Talk about jarring.
> 
> I've never complained about it, since I don't want it, but I've never gotten a flood of d*** pics or their verbal equivalent, either! Just a few angry admonitions (definitely not offers) that I "need to get laid." Perhaps since I'm 40 and ugly and fat and anxious, I'm just not enough of a damsel in distress? :|
Click to expand...

I actually typed up a post for the "What's bothering you...?" thread a long while back about this very issue, never getting the legendary flood of d*** pics just for being a single female...I just didn't want anyone to get the mistaken impression I was upset about that. I'm not sad to not get d*** pics. I'm kind of sad about what it means, though, since EVERY single woman is supposed to get them. :/


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, last night was an hours long disaster. Now, I can just sit back, get some sleep, and recover from it.


----------



## tea111red

justin trudeau scented candles.


----------



## Steve French

My cousin is a maternity/newborn photographer. She is in high demand, makes bank, and travels all over the world taking photos and going to these conferences and symposiums. And these photos? They all revolve around a strategically-covered naked parent or two, soft light, and shadows. Sometimes with a bit of a nature theme thrown in. I don't really get it. This isn't really something you would put on your wall, is it? Do you store it away in a photo album to embarrass the kid with later? These people aren't modelling anything. Are birth announcement postcards going into the softcore now? I don't know, I just don't get some of these trends.

I need some weird niche I can exploit for mega bucks. I was thinking carpentry. I can make up some of them signs and tacky decorations you'd find in a Bed, Bath, and Beyond that middle-aged housewives like to decorate their kitchens and bathrooms with.


----------



## Winds

Wasn't even looking for that but it could prove useful.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm in Dubai for 2 days and I just want to go back to my hotel now. This mall has literally killed any remaining sense of sightseeing for me for the rest of the day. So annoying.


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Dissipated

Turned out i've been paying too much for water the past years , i got reimbursed close to 2500$ , nice way to start the day.Thinking about what i'm going to do with it .


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just tried typing "positivity", and got a red line under it like I spelled it wrong. When I clicked it, there were no suggestions, so I had to Google it to make sure it was a real word and not one I made up. I wonder why that happens.


----------



## Chevy396

Silent Memory said:


> I just tried typing "positivity", and got a red line under it like I spelled it wrong. When I clicked it, there were no suggestions, so I had to Google it to make sure it was a real word and not one I made up. I wonder why that happens.


It's one of those controversial words that quite a few people feel shouldn't be in the dictionary. It must have been left out of whatever dictionary your spellchecker uses. Kind of silly to leave it out in this day and age. Most people using spellcheckers aren't writing books.


----------



## TryingMara

I feel slightly stronger in being able to admit that you've been a sh*tty friend and this has been going on for years. I've finally reached a point where I can recognize this isn't right and you can **** off. I have no desire to be around you and will no longer be going out of my way for you. Not like you'd notice or care either way, but if you're feeling lonely, don't look my way.

It says a lot when I'd rather be alone and friendless than spend time with you.


----------



## TheWelshOne

tehuti88 said:


> Thread apparently got deleted right as I was replying! (I didn't report it, didn't know if it broke the rules yet or not.) I won't mention the title or what it was about for this reason. Anyway here was my reply and commiseration, so it won't go to waste...
> 
> I actually typed up a post for the "What's bothering you...?" thread a long while back about this very issue, never getting the legendary flood of d*** pics just for being a single female...I just didn't want anyone to get the mistaken impression I was upset about that. I'm not sad to not get d*** pics. I'm kind of sad about what it means, though, since EVERY single woman is supposed to get them. :/


:squeeze

Good response, but I'm glad the thread got deleted. Massive issues with threads like that


----------



## CNikki

Anxiety and loneliness does not mix well.


----------



## tehuti88

Silent Memory said:


> I just tried typing "positivity", and got a red line under it like I spelled it wrong. When I clicked it, there were no suggestions, so I had to Google it to make sure it was a real word and not one I made up. I wonder why that happens.


I often get this for the word "avoidant," for some reason. :|

Not getting it on my tablet right now, though, which is where I usually get odd word suggestions...must be on my laptop. Will have to check later if I remember.

ETA:



TheWelshOne said:


> :squeeze
> 
> Good response, but I'm glad the thread got deleted. Massive issues with threads like that


:squeeze

And yep...I wasn't sure if it broke the rules yet, but I had to wonder why it was even started in the first place. Especially since there have been so many threads identical to it in the past. :|


----------



## Kevin001

That cutest girl thread is always getting reviewed lol.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Is the GIF working @Silent Memory? I put it on but I can't tell if it's working, is it doing the thingy it's suppose to?


It's working now.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Why didn't you guys get back to me? You're not very prompt spammers. :bah

Edit: Did you call the phone number I gave you and realize it was for Pizza Hut?


----------



## tehuti88

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Is the GIF working @Silent Memory? I put it on but I can't tell if it's working, is it doing the thingy it's suppose to?





Silent Memory said:


> It's working now.


Oh cool, yeah it is.


----------



## CNikki

In trying times, I wish I could go back to the simpler days. Days where things weren't so demanding, you knew and relied in your neighbors to help for the most basic of needs, where you were supported by some sort of congregation/support system that could give endless placebo effects for one to get by their days. Not in a world where despite everything is reached within our fingertips, we're the most isolated and divisive in getting through life. Are we truly progressing? Did our forefathers have a better idea despite having their own flaws? Where is this going to lead for people such as myself?


----------



## tehuti88

> avoidant


Yep. Firefox doesn't recognize this as a word. :|


----------



## tea111red

why did all these weird coincidences happen


----------



## Lohikaarme

The new Hotmail layout is so hard to navigate, I'm afraid I'll delete something accidentally. :S


----------



## riverbird

Why does filling out my profile on here make me feel anxious? I left it nearly blank for so long and have been adding stuff over the last few days... but I over analyze everything and it stresses me out! So dumb.



Canadian Brotha said:


> 1/3 of the time I'm not sure what it is about me that makes people so desperately uncomfortable & I don't think I'll ever know. C'est la vie...


I can't imagine you making anyone feel uncomfortable. I don't buy it.  You have a pretty calming spirit, in my experience.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Silent Memory said:


> It's working now.


It is?  Thank you! 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wonder if anyone has ever posted anything meant for me in the "Post something you'd like to tell a fellow SAS user" thread. @[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout

It's utterly absurd how being attracted to women is considered a bad thing everywhere in this world.
Here you will go to hell if you look at girls, in the west you are a pervert if you look at girls.
I don't understand how anyone gets in a relationship in this ****ed up world where you aren't allowed to be physically attracted to girls.
I don't understand why girls wear attractive clothes and makeup if they hate being checked out so much.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

geraltofrivia said:


> It's utterly absurd how being attracted to women is considered a bad thing everywhere in this world.
> Here you will go to hell if you look at girls, in the west you are a pervert if you look at girls.
> I don't understand how anyone gets in a relationship in this ****ed up world where you aren't allowed to be physically attracted to girls.
> I don't understand why girls wear attractive clothes and makeup if they hate being checked out so much.


I think it's probably more acceptable in Eastern Europe. Or at least somewhere in between.

They wear that stuff to compete with other women as much as to get attention from men, but they only want attention from men they're attracted to. The problem is they get attention from all men (depending on how physically attractive they are of course.) Women are generally much less assertive than men, so they don't always make it clear enough that they're not interested or they try to be polite instead of firmly telling a guy they're not interested - which makes sense because a number of men take rejection very badly or just ignore and continue pursuing you thinking they can change your mind.

As a result of the above, there is a cultural movement in the West to try and do that job for individual women, by creating cultural awareness of many women's dissatisfaction with the way _some _men approach women. The end result tends to be that very unassertive shy men stop approaching because they get the message you have, and aggressive confident guys who sexually harass women continue what they're doing anyway, because they're antisocial and less sensitive to criticism. And of course there are guys in between as well.


----------



## Karsten

geraltofrivia said:


> It's utterly absurd how being attracted to women is considered a bad thing everywhere in this world.
> Here you will go to hell if you look at girls, in the west you are a pervert if you look at girls.
> I don't understand how anyone gets in a relationship in this ****ed up world where you aren't allowed to be physically attracted to girls.
> I don't understand why girls wear attractive clothes and makeup if they hate being checked out so much.


You're supposed to pretend you don't notice the 9 inches of cleavage, lol.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Tinder can be quite eye opening sometimes. The extent of consumerist culture is laid out for all to see. It's hilarious to see so many women list the hobbies or things they like as like 'art galleries', 'coffee', 'travel', 'pizza', 'dogs', 'wine'.

I will admit that I would have sex with some of these girls if they're attractive, but no wonder the birth rate is declining; who the **** would want to end up marrying and having children with someone who brings nothing to the table.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

geraltofrivia said:


> It's utterly absurd how being attracted to women is considered a bad thing everywhere in this world.
> Here you will go to hell if you look at girls, in the west you are a pervert if you look at girls.
> I don't understand how anyone gets in a relationship in this ****ed up world where you aren't allowed to be physically attracted to girls.
> I don't understand why girls wear attractive clothes and makeup if they hate being checked out so much.


You look at her face, not her body when she is looking at you.

Can look at body when they are not looking in your direction. Women do this too with men, where they look at men when they are not looking in their direction. I know this as I have caught women checking me out that way from a distance.  :grin2:

Women usually don't wear those hot outfits for men. They wear them to feel good about themselves (I believe a confidence thing).

Sometimes they wear those hot outfits to impress their partner, which I believe where men get the idea it's for men to look at them.


----------



## CNikki

Well, got one thing cleared up. Time to move on from it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Tinder can be quite eye opening sometimes. The extent of consumerist culture is laid out for all to see. It's hilarious to see so many women list the hobbies or things they like as like 'travel', 'pizza', 'dogs', 'wine'. I will admit that I would have sex with some of these girls if they're attractive, but no wonder the birth rate is declining; who the **** would want to end up marrying and having children with someone who brings nothing to the table.


I would see an interest in travelling as a plus (depending on what sort of travel they meant, I suppose. Some people like to relax but I like exploring places.) The other things don't interest me or in some cases don't seem worth mentioning. Dogs is important to mention since not everyone likes dogs and it's a dealbreaker for some people, including my best friend (he hates dogs lol.) I have to say I'm not a huge dog fan myself, but there are many hot people who are so I'd deal with it somehow. That's definitely polarising though.


----------



## tehuti88

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Tinder can be quite eye opening sometimes. The extent of consumerist culture is laid out for all to see. It's hilarious to see so many women list the hobbies or things they like as like 'art galleries', 'coffee', 'travel', 'pizza', 'dogs', 'wine'.
> 
> I will admit that I would have sex with some of these girls if they're attractive, but no wonder the birth rate is declining; who the **** would want to end up marrying and having children with someone who brings nothing to the table.


Women who like art galleries, coffee, travel, pizza, dogs, and wine have nothing to bring to the table...? :con That actually sounds like quite a bit of diversity and interesting things to bond over...

I like all of those things except wine and travel (the latter mainly because I can't afford it)...I like other things too. And I like to think I'm more complex than those things. Granted, I actually _do_ have nothing to bring to the table, so I'm a horrible example...but still. Seems it'd be just as "consumerist" if they liked hanging out inside all day playing video games or watching porn. :um

At least they aren't saying, "I like you only if you're over 6'3"!" (Unless they're saying that, too.)


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

tehuti88 said:


> Women who like art galleries, coffee, travel, pizza, dogs, and wine have nothing to bring to the table...? :con That actually sounds like quite a bit of diversity and interesting things to bond over...
> 
> I like all of those things except wine and travel (the latter mainly because I can't afford it)...I like other things too. And I like to think I'm more complex than those things. Granted, I actually _do_ have nothing to bring to the table, so I'm a horrible example...but still. Seems it'd be just as "consumerist" if they liked hanging out inside all day playing video games or watching porn. :um
> 
> At least they aren't saying, "I like you only if you're over 6'3"!" (Unless they're saying that, too.)


I like all of those things too, but I don't think those things define me as a person and why someone should date me. I was making a point that they are consumerist activities that produce nothing of intrinsic value except line the pockets of other people (owning a dog costs money).

If their interests were 'drawing', 'cooking', '3d modelling', 'photography', 'acting', 'writing' I would be more interested in them as a person because I enjoy talking to people about their passions.

Some of them do also give the classic 'no under 6' plz'. Even my tall friends swipe left on those girls and quite rightly so.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Persephone The Dread said:


> I would see an interest in travelling as a plus (depending on what sort of travel they meant, I suppose. Some people like to relax but I like exploring places.) The other things don't interest me or in some cases don't seem worth mentioning. Dogs is important to mention since not everyone likes dogs and it's a dealbreaker for some people, including my best friend (he hates dogs lol.) I have to say I'm not a huge dog fan myself, but there are many hot people who are so I'd deal with it somehow. That's definitely polarising though.


To me someone who thinks they are "well traveled" is just someone who flies as a way of filling their time. Anyone with a little money saved up can go do the default Machu Picchu, Cancun, Bangkok, Paris, Tokyo etc. It doesn't show personality other than what you choose to spend your expendable income on. Yes it's a good conversation starter, but am I going to be attracted to you because you've travelled? Probably not.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

riverbird said:


> Why does filling out my profile on here make me feel anxious? I left it nearly blank for so long and have been adding stuff over the last few days... but I over analyze everything and it stresses me out! So dumb.
> 
> I can't imagine you making anyone feel uncomfortable. I don't buy it.  You have a pretty calming spirit, in my experience.


Just make your profile fun instead of specific like I did mine, lol. Though people don't actually view my profile, the counter thing has been at the same number since forever. People likely will view yours.

And unfortunately a calming spirit and a comfortable social experience aren't always synonymous. Put a restless, spontaneous, extrovert in a room with a Zen Buddhist Monk and watch how quickly they'll become uncomfortable and go mad, lol. "Why you sittin there meditating? Talk to me mother*****er! Get yo *** up outta that lotus position before I boot your chill *** in the head! Stick me in this room with this peaceable b*stard..." haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RagnarLothbrok said:


> To me someone who thinks they are "well traveled" is just someone who flies as a way of filling their time. Anyone with a little money saved up can go do the default Machu Picchu, Cancun, Bangkok, Paris, Tokyo etc. It doesn't show personality other than what you choose to spend your expendable income on.


I see that, but I'd still still see it as a plus over someone who admits to getting no enjoyment out of the idea of travelling and who prefers to hang out at home all the time out of preference (not for money related reasons, I can't afford to travel either.)

I think part of my feelings about this come from the fact that I've always disliked my hometown, and my family are largely people who are happy to just stay living in the same place. My dad travels semi-often for work, and also wanted to move to different areas when I was a child (but we never did,) so I probably got that from him a bit. I'm also close with other people who see no appeal in visiting different places. I briefly lived somewhere else in the UK, but I haven't moved around because of my mental health issues, and so I'd connect more with someone who wants to move around but can't (like me,) or at least someone who is interested.

*Edit:* Though I see what you mean about the consuming part. For me I think I'm less bothered by other people not having creative hobbies than myself. I used to have more, but now I rarely do anything because I lack motivation most of the time (even to do stuff that involves consuming actually most of the time,) because of all my mental health issues. I don't date either though and I don't see purely consuming as a positive thing for myself at least.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm still not sure why liking "consumer" activities must mean one can't also be creative...since when are the two mutually exclusive? You usually need to consume in order to create, and then people consume what's been created...basically, creators are catering to consumers. :|

Traveling to my favorite place ("consuming") helped me create a lot of writing.

...

Cute, the troll who once asked if I'd marry him...


_(not his current username)_

...now completely ignores me. :lol

Fine, I see the way it is. Even the trolls ignore me when I try to flirt in my own awkward manner. :crying: :crying: :crying: I'll no longer engage, and will just start reporting from now on. No more fun to be had. Alas.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Don't mind me, just picking my date's nail colors. lmao :blush


----------



## feels

that angry balls finally hitting me


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My only qualm with this Conair Evencut is that it doesn't have one more comb with 2 longer clip settings. Other than that it's great


----------



## Just Lurking

This categorical lack of motivation is a real pain in the a**.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Is it just me or is the number of Neo-Nazi/Fascist/Alt-right morons on the Internet rising? I mean, a good number of them are trolls obviously, but with the presence of SJWs online that dominate some social media platforms, I wouldn't be too surprised in seeing some resistance to social justice. I'm certainly no SJW, but they don't frighten me at all when they are strictly anti-gun and claim to stand for every part of my identity. Radical right-wingers on the other hand...


----------



## gthopia94

I'm really regretting putting my B.S. on my mom over the years especially in H.S. when I could've afforded to spend my angst on my "classmates" at least a little bit more.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

What to wear on my date tomorrow.


----------



## SofaKing

Spent all evening with people half my age telling me how they admire me despite me being absolutely alone wanting to be with someone almost half my age. I'm going to die miserably alone.


----------



## tea111red

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Don't mind me, just picking my date's nail colors. lmao :blush


does this kind of stuff stimulate guys


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@PocketoAlice

Sorry to hear. 

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## PocketoAlice

ANX1 said:


> @PocketoAlice
> 
> Sorry to hear.
> 
> I wish you a speedy recovery.


:squeeze Thank you. I used some aromatherapy oil and am trying to wind down tonight at least. Just another rough patch I'm sure.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tea111red said:


> does this kind of stuff stimulate guys


She works for Jamberry as a consultant. I thought it was too cute. :blush


----------



## Kevin001

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> What to wear on my date tomorrow.


Date? Congrats bro :clap


----------



## Reset Button

Stalkers!


----------



## tea111red

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> She works for Jamberry as a consultant. I thought it was too cute. :blush


good luck on your date.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll be a hunchback as an old man


----------



## feels




----------



## acidicwithpanic

I have so many moles on my body and the number keeps growing yet I've never had a doctor check them. 

Need to make a note of that before I develop skin cancer or something.


----------



## coeur_brise

They sing and dance, oh wey oh, you spill your drinks then they give you more...
I dont know why I like that song. Girl power I guess? 

Earlier today I just felt god awful rehashing passive suicidal thinking to a new therapist that it was just depressing. Really, who wants to talk about how you might go out when you're feeling like crap and or if you have a plan and what plan is that and when do you get suicidal. Like.. Really, do I even want to revisit those times. Goodness.

On the plus side, they've receded into the background more and more so that's good. I wonder why. I used to think about it constantly (no plans, no plans), but for some reason I feel either there's more to life or that it just doesn't help at all to think that way. I've just gotta stop. it's, I'm all distorted and this really is no way to live. I do hope I get farther away from those thoughts. Really. "Look! it's a bird! It's a plane!" "No! Just look up. it's life"


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PocketoAlice said:


> :squeeze Thank you. I used some aromatherapy oil and am trying to wind down tonight at least. Just another rough patch I'm sure.


You're welcome.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> What to wear on my date tomorrow.


Awesome.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tea111red said:


> good luck on your date.





ANX1 said:


> Awesome.


Thanks.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thanks.


----------



## ShadowOne

how did i not feel a spider crawling on my ankle behind the bone thing..its super sensitive to touch and out of nowhere just now there's a huge bite there

itches like a muhfuh


----------



## Steve French

You ever look at an old picture of an attractive person and think to yourself, "You know, that person is probably either dead or wrinkled and old and gross looking now"? Maybe that's just me. Man, I think sometimes that I almost feel better on the liquor. Maybe that's because I haven't had more than a two week period of sobriety in sometime and I'm always feeling the aftereffects of binge drinking.

Well, tomorrow is the moment of truth. Going to the doctor and going to try and get diagnosed with ADHD. Somehow when I think about it or write it out like this I feel like a giant fraud or a drug addict looking for a fix, even though I have been sure of actually having the damn thing for some time. I suppose that's societal conditioning. My mother asks me why I am going to the doctor. I had to respond with a none of yer damn business. She would have thought it was a joke, and upon realizing it was not, scornfully laughed in my face as she told me what a big lie it all was. Strange how someone who has both taken anti-depressants and still takes anxiolytics manages to at the same time be such a luddite when it comes to mental health. Rural living I guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's progressed nicely for what it is


----------



## Overdrive

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> What to wear on my date tomorrow.


Congrats


----------



## SplendidBob

My psychologist is really pulling the stops out, honestly, she ****ing staggers me sometimes.

She is basically going to set up a couple of meetings for some important **** (meds, and the shaw trust) and she will be coming as well, to make sure they understand the situation (because people don't seem to ****ing listen to me, as a mental health patient). 

There has been so much jerking me around by people of late in these organisations, them saying they will do things and not, missing appointments, not passing on notes (or keeping them), not taking any care with how they deal with me, which has been basically sabotaging my efforts to sort my **** out this is definitely the kind of gesture I needed.

I suspect it is also so that she can show me how best to deal with these people. I will be watching and learning for sure.


----------



## unemployment simulator

spending too much time away from home. looking after people, it's not easy, especially when they are stubborn and won't follow the advice me and the dietician gave. I may have to throw in the towel, as the saying goes, you can only bring a horse to water.


----------



## Crisigv

Things like that make me feel like I don't matter or even exist.


----------



## tehuti88

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/man-arrested-footage-jogger-pushing-woman-bus-131031361.html

****ing douchebag passes the male pedestrian without incident...and then pushes the *female* pedestrian.

Hmm.

He then passes by her again and she actually tries to talk to him but *he doesn't even acknowledge she's there*.

Double hmm.


----------



## cinto

happy birthday, brother.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/man-arrested-footage-jogger-pushing-woman-bus-131031361.html
> 
> ****ing douchebag passes the male pedestrian without incident...and then pushes the *female* pedestrian.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> He then passes by her again and she actually tries to talk to him but *he doesn't even acknowledge she's there*.
> 
> Double hmm.


He's probably a SAS poster.


----------



## feels

man either nobody hitting you up or everyone you've ever ****ing met is.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Who needs alcohol when you do this **** while sober and just hungry, or at other random times.


----------



## Mrs Robot

Can't wait for Wizard world, esp. The Walking Dead panel! I'm so stoked!


----------



## firestar

I feel like Sunday is never going to get here.


----------



## SofaKing

tehuti88 said:


> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/man-arrested-footage-jogger-pushing-woman-bus-131031361.html
> 
> ****ing douchebag passes the male pedestrian without incident...and then pushes the *female* pedestrian.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> He then passes by her again and she actually tries to talk to him but *he doesn't even acknowledge she's there*.
> 
> Double hmm.


Firstly, horrible.

My interpretation wasn't about gender, though.

Looked like the guy was on the median, but she's walking on the path.

No justification, of course. Deplorable and I'd gladly see him suffer.

Just didn't see it as a gender specific attack.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SofaKing said:


> Firstly, horrible.
> 
> My interpretation wasn't about gender, though.
> 
> Looked like the guy was on the median, but she's walking on the path.
> 
> No justification, of course. Deplorable and I'd gladly see him suffer.
> 
> Just didn't see it as a gender specific attack.


What's a median? It happened on a bridge in London.


----------



## SofaKing

Persephone The Dread said:


> What's a median?


That concrete strip between the road and the path.


----------



## SofaKing

SofaKing said:


> That concrete strip between the road and the path.


Oops!

I take it all back. The shadow through me off and thought there was a divider.

Nope...not a median.

Wow...just wow.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SofaKing said:


> That concrete strip between the road and the path.


Oh OK I think that's a curb here (I'm from the UK so all our vocab for road stuff is completely different,) they're both walking/jogging on the sidewalk/pavement from what I can see in the video.

And yeah thought you might have got tricked by the shadow lol.


----------



## SofaKing

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh OK I think that's a curb here (I'm from the UK so all our vocab for road stuff is completely different,) they're both walking on the sidewalk/pavement from what I can see in the video.


Yeah...I rewatched and was fooled by the shadow cast on the path making it look like two different surfaces.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Surprised my headphones have lasted as long as they have. After switching from headphones to earphones and back to headphones, I'm going to keep wearing headphones. I love my headphones for the bass but some music seems to sound more clear through earphones. I noticed that headphones last longer, though. But earphones are more comfortable.  I should have both a pair of each I guess.


----------



## BrokeTech

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Surprised my headphones have lasted as long as they have. After switching from headphones to earphones and back to headphones, I'm going to keep wearing headphones. I love my headphones for the bass but some music seems to sound more clear through earphones. I noticed that headphones last longer, though. But earphones are more comfortable.  I should have both a pair of each I guess.


Yeah, I have a bunch of each, and music usually does sound clearer with anything that doesn't have as much bass (which most earphones don't).

I haven't had headphones or earphones go out on me since I was a kid, though I did have some Beats By Dre Studio headphones where the cheap-azz ear cups tore within a year. But I also don't use any headphones or earphones for years and years...I'm always trying and buying new electronics.

I can't get earphones to stay in my ear, either, unless they're like these.


----------



## CNikki

Physically, I'm falling apart.
Mentally, I'm deteriorating.
What does that equal to?
Feeling like I'm on the verge of insanity.

_yes, I'm going to rant..._

When I was running to attempt on catching the bus, my legs felt like they were giving out. Pain kept circulating in the lower region of both of my legs and it was painful to even stand. On top of that, I notice that my feet swell up, too. Yesterday I hit my elbow and it took way longer than it should have to have the pain go away. I never had these problems until fairly recent, and to be quite honest, I think the medications I'm taking are playing a role in it. It's been screwing up with my metabolism and God knows what else it is doing.

I feel like I'm stuck between being depressed, neutral and then just losing it. I don't know any other way to put this, but it overall sucks. I'm annoyed at myself and my situation(s) at hand and it certainly does not help that I'm practically alone in the process. It's been proven over again that I'm not worthy of any proper contact, so why should I have expected anything further with some folks in the first place? If they knew about my diagnoses, they probably would have backed away sooner than they anticipate on doing so. As much as I would like to try taking baby steps on certain things, I think it's overall not worth it because I'm not getting anywhere. It pisses me off that those around me don't seem to see the problem with it either, which I guess contributes to me feeling like I'll go insane.

Oh, and on top of all of this, anxiety tends to sink in. So...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The weirdest thing just happened. Skype and every internet site except YouTube and Google stopped working, so I had to reset my PC to get other stuff to work. Google is scary.


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> The weirdest thing just happened. Skype and every internet site except YouTube and Google stopped working, so I had to reset my PC to get other stuff to work. Google is scary.


I just heard on the emergency broadcasting system that Google's AI escaped and is taking over all of the cable providers one by one.


----------



## BrokeTech

So, I went to Five Guys last week, and the dude who took my order and then gave me my order when it was done called me "sweetheart" twice (which I hate), including when he gave me my order before I left.

Today, I went to Five Guys again, and the woman who gave me my order was like..."Here you go, gorgeous!" I don't know how to put into words what I think/feel about that, but I just found these opinions about addressing someone you don't know as "gorgeous" and thought they were interesting. I'm still mentally processing this stuff. Personally, I don't generally like comments on how I look, whether positive or not, and I definitely don't _trust_ positive comments or compliments on how I look.

Anyway, now I want to see if all this name-calling is going to happen every single time I go to that Five Guys after work, lol. And I want to see if they do it to other people. These are the first two times I've ever gone in there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

finallyclosed said:


> I just heard on the emergency broadcasting system that Google's AI escaped and is taking over all of the cable providers one by one.


lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Skynet.


----------



## fluorish

Im stressed out


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Today was a great day.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I think I did good. Can't wait until next week. And I need to start packing, but I officially declared today a lazy day after all of that work I did these past few days.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder why she quit? hmm


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

BrokeTech said:


> Yeah, I have a bunch of each, and music usually does sound clearer with anything that doesn't have as much bass (which most earphones don't).
> 
> I haven't had headphones or earphones go out on me since I was a kid, though I did have some Beats By Dre Studio headphones where the cheap-azz ear cups tore within a year. But I also don't use any headphones or earphones for years and years...I'm always trying and buying new electronics.
> 
> I can't get earphones to stay in my ear, either, unless they're like these.


Ha, I've had those same exact kind of earphones except mine were hot pink. They do a good job at staying in your ears. I got mine from the dollar store. I never expected them to be good but they were the only ones I've had that stayed in my ears. Before, I would just use headphones. I enjoy headphones for the beats and earphones for hearing the lyrics. Music sounds 20x better with earphones/headphones. Yea, I wouldn't trust the cheap kind. I'll pay $10-$20 for them. Less than $10 and I get skeptical about them.


----------



## unknovvn

If dad is mistreating his current girlfriend like he did to mum I SWEAR TO GOD

No woman deserves that. His current girlfriend is too kind and pure for this.

... he's a disgusting, abusive person


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@PocketoAlice

Finally finished, awesome.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@CNikki

 :hug


----------



## TheWelshOne

I don't think I've ever seen a person's *whole* post history be deleted before... :wtf


----------



## Chevy396

Finally got around to doing a whole body workout this time. It's been a couple of weeks since I lifted weights. This is going to hit me hard.


----------



## cinto

I got this super long text message i don't feel like reading. It's probably a bunch of excuses. Most people I know seem afraid to keep it real anyway


----------



## tehuti88

Spam e-mail: "My p**** is wet."

First thought that goes through my mind: "Good for you!"

Second thought: "See a doctor ASAP."


----------



## tehuti88

Also, where are the vulgar Spam e-mails targeted at straight women? All I get are ones targeted at straight men, or lesbians too, I guess. Same with all the porn Tumblrs that follow me. Not a nekkid man anywhere to be seen. #feelleftoutman


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Stop mentioning me I'm getting tons of notifications everytime, it's annoying. 3 times in a minute for identical posts. I came on and had 4 notifications not long before, 3 from your posts that had been deleted.


----------



## lilyvinn

Wishing I could sleep lol


----------



## mn123456789

it's a lost cause, just give me some medicine and i'll be on my way


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> Stop mentioning me I'm getting tons of notifications everytime, it's annoying. 3 times in a minute for identical posts. I came on and had 4 notifications not long before, 3 from your posts that had been deleted.


For some reason he thinks you're going to defend him. "Persephone The Dread knows I've gotten no explanation!" Like that bolsters his case. Odd. :stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> For some reason he thinks you're going to defend him. "Persephone The Dread knows I've gotten no explanation!" Like that bolsters his case. Odd. :stu


I don't know why since I'm not a mod, I told him to just pm one.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't know why since I'm not a mod, I told him to just pm one.


Apparently he can't read very well, since he ignored your request and is mentioning you over and over again. :roll


----------



## Lohikaarme

School Days, Erased or Death Parade? That is the question...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Thinking about just walking an hour to the store. Haven't really had anything to eat these past few days. And no one's here to take me. So, I'm just going to walk. I'm craving some fast food right now honestly. But that would be hours of walking to get fast food. I'd like to enjoy my Friday with fast food. Guess I'll go to the store to get a Powerade and some chocolate and cheese puffs or something. I need a meal to eat, though. Screw the snacks actually. I'll just get some hot pockets or one of those rice meals with the vegetables and chicken in it. Or I could get the snacks and a meal. That's what I'll do. I would get something to cook but I don't want to be told like I'm a child later that I'm doing this and that wrong. Might as well get more than two or three items while I'm out.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Get some help. Seriously.


----------



## tehuti88

:ditto :ditto :ditto



































:ditto


----------



## CNikki

No matter how I try to approach situations that involve social interaction, I'm always the odd one who withdraws shortly after realizing that I'm not compatible with the crowd. I truly am thinking that I'm on the ASD...no other explanation.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

People who use their introversion as an excuse to be an arrogant, flaky, ******* are even worse than adults who don't discipline their own children.


----------



## Chevy396

acidicwithpanic said:


> People who use their introversion as an excuse to be an arrogant, flaky, ******* are even worse than adults who don't discipline their own children.


This isn't about what you posted, just been wanting to tell you that for the longest time I read your username as "*acid* with panic" instead of "acidic". Kind of tells you where my mind was, lol.


----------



## harrison

As usual I'm worried about my son. He's still up in Seoul. Yesterday was a very bad day for me - his mother was so worked up about it and stressed me out even more. Apparently he's been watching it closely and plans to leave with his girlfriend to go to Hong Kong on Monday - I'll be so glad when he's away from that area. I've been worried about him for ages now.


----------



## BrokeTech

It's funny how people here get banned and then come back and stalk the place, desperate to get back in. Two of the ones I've seen do that seemed more fvcked in the head than the rest of us as "regular" users--like SA is definitely the least of their issues--and then they confirmed it after they got banned. It's really not this serious.


----------



## cubsfandave

BrokeTech said:


> It's funny how people here get banned and then come back and stalk the place, desperate to get back in. Two of the ones I've seen do that seemed more fvcked in the head than the rest of us as "regular" users--like SA is definitely the least of their issues--and then they confirmed it after they got banned. It's really not this serious.


Broke, without trolling, what hobbies are left? LOL


----------



## tehuti88

You dumb newspeople, do you even know what a Frank Lloyd Wright-style house looks like...? That was definitely _not_ a Frank Lloyd Wright-style house. Crappy overpriced sportsman cabin-wannabe-which-is-actually-just-a-house, maybe. But not Frank Lloyd Wright.


----------



## harrison

BrokeTech said:


> It's funny how people here get banned and then come back and stalk the place, desperate to get back in. Two of the ones I've seen do that seemed more fvcked in the head than the rest of us as "regular" users--like SA is definitely the least of their issues--and then they confirmed it after they got banned. It's really not this serious.


The trouble is these forums can become quite addictive. And for people that are socially isolated it's often their only connection to the outside world. I agree with you though - a lot have far more problems than SA - as do many of the users here.


----------



## Kevin001

Lady wants to go with me again this Sunday. Hmm....think think think.


----------



## BrokeTech

harrison said:


> The trouble is these forums can become quite addictive. And for people that are socially isolated it's often their only connection to the outside world. I agree with you though - a lot have far more problems than SA - as do many of the users here.


There are so many forums, though. I know some people have this as their only social outlet, but it doesn't have to be. They can just go to Reddit or something.

I think cubsfandave has a point--some of these people come back here trolling.

I also had to change what I wrote a little bit because, to me, there's a big difference between stuff like SA and depression, and just being old-fashioned crazy...and, hate to say it, but I tend to associate "mental illness" with old-fashioned crazy, not stuff like SA, depression and some of these other issues a lot of us have. And I think we've had some old-fashioned crazy people here, lol...like, I'd be scared around them.


----------



## BrokeTech

Myosr said:


> I really like _a bunch_ of the people who post regularly on SAS. But I am generally a sucker for misfits (no offence).
> 
> I spend way too much time worrying about who likes me and who doesn't and who doesn't even notice. It's emotionally exhausting, because I don't even like myself, so I'm not even sure if I want them (you?) to like me. It always feels more natural for me to like people who don't care about me at all. :eyes


You're worried about whether or not some users here like you?


----------



## harrison

BrokeTech said:


> There are so many forums, though. I know some people have this as their only social outlet, but it doesn't have to be. They can just go to Reddit or something.
> 
> I think cubsfandave has a point--some of these people come back here trolling.
> 
> I also had to change what I wrote a little bit because, to me, there's a big difference between stuff like SA and depression, and just being old-fashioned crazy...and, hate to say it, but I tend to associate "mental illness" with old-fashioned crazy, not stuff like SA, depression and some of these other issues a lot of us have. And I think we've had *some old-fashioned crazy people* here, lol...like, I'd be scared around them.


haha - that's fantastic.

Yeah I see what you mean, and I guess some of them are just trolling too.

As far as reddit goes I always thought that was just a place for those incel guys or mgtow? Again, I'm probably wrong though - I've only looked at them very briefly once or twice to see what it was. It was pretty nauseating.

I know with me it's often a case of the actual layout of the forum too - I think I just prefer the way this forum looks. I've sort of taylored it to suit what I like and other ones like psychcentral (and reddit) annoy me. (but then again most things do when you get to my age. )


----------



## Vip3r

Anxiety, depression, stomach problems, back problems + no health insurance = I am slowly dying


----------



## harrison

Myosr said:


> I really like _a bunch_ of the people who post regularly on SAS. But I am generally a sucker for misfits (no offence).
> 
> I spend way too much time worrying about who likes me and who doesn't and who doesn't even notice. It's emotionally exhausting, because I don't even like myself, so I'm not even sure if I want them (you?) to like me. It always feels more natural for me to like people who don't care about me at all. :eyes


I really like a few of them too - but there a few that I really don't.

Do you ever wonder what these peope would be like if you met them in real life? Or what they even look like? That's what annoys me actually about the forums - it's so artificial and constructed. It's probably so far removed from what we are as real people it's crazy.


----------



## BrokeTech

harrison said:


> As far as reddit goes I always thought that was just a place for those incel guys or mgtow? Again, I'm probably wrong though - I've only looked at them very briefly once or twice to see what it was. It was pretty nauseating.
> 
> I know with me it's often a case of the actual layout of the forum too - I think I just prefer the way this forum looks. I've sort of taylored it to suit what I like and other ones like psychcentral (and reddit) annoy me. (but then again most things do when you get to my age. )


LOL, I just about spit my drink out reading what you wrote about Reddit. I know some people here also use and like Reddit, but I just can't...stand...Reddit. But I think some of these people who get banned here are perfect for Reddit. So, they should just go to Reddit and quit whining about being banned here (heck, they probably already do have Reddit accounts).

I know what you mean, though--I do like the layout here, too. Though, given what I just responded to you in that forum about other psych sites we use, I sometimes wish that "Recent Discussions" side panel didn't exist. It's both good and bad, though. And Psych Central's layout is so ugly.


----------



## SofaKing

Despite having a lot to live for, I'm having a big struggle lately...just can't shake the darkness.


----------



## BrokeTech

harrison said:


> I really like a few of them too - but there a few that I really don't.
> 
> Do you ever wonder what these peope would be like if you met them in real life? Or what they even look like? That's what annoys me actually about the forums - it's so artificial and constructed. It's probably so far removed from what we are as real people it's crazy.


The funny thing is the two users who bothered me the most are now banned, lol. I don't think I'd ever put anyone on "ignore" here, but one of them definitely made me think about it. It's just that, from what I've read, the "ignore" feature here seems kind of pointless.

I've thought about what if this forum tried to have a big meetup.



Myosr said:


> Is that too pathetic or what? .__.


No, just...I don't know, I guess I'm surprised to see someone say this. I am sure there are people here who don't like me, but I try to shake it off.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

harrison said:


> haha - that's fantastic.
> 
> Yeah I see what you mean, and I guess some of them are just trolling too.
> 
> As far as reddit goes I always thought that was just a place for those incel guys or mgtow? Again, I'm probably wrong though - I've only looked at them very briefly once or twice to see what it was. It was pretty nauseating.
> 
> I know with me it's often a case of the actual layout of the forum too - I think I just prefer the way this forum looks. I've sort of taylored it to suit what I like and other ones like psychcentral (and reddit) annoy me. (but then again most things do when you get to my age. )


I'm on reddit, I think it can be a great site and I should probably spend more time there than here. Lots of interesting discussions and stuff there, but it doesn't really work like a forum and doesn't have much of a community vibe usually (though on some subreddits people will recognise others over time if they post a lot, especially smaller ones.)

It's not a site just for those topics (MGTOW/incel stuff,) but people on this site do mention those subreddits a lot. You can pretty much find subreddits on any topic imaginable though. Like (just randomly looking up stuff):

https://www.reddit.com/r/history/

https://www.reddit.com/r/environmental_science/

https://www.reddit.com/r/AskScienceDiscussion/

https://www.reddit.com/r/edmproduction/

https://www.reddit.com/r/InteriorDesign/

https://www.reddit.com/r/IndieDev/

https://www.reddit.com/r/recipes/

https://www.reddit.com/r/writing/

https://www.reddit.com/r/drawing/

https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/

https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/


----------



## firestar

BrokeTech said:


> No, just...I don't know, I guess I'm surprised to see someone say this. I am sure there are people here who don't like me, but I try to shake it off.


Personally, I feel the same way. I worry about offending people on here, too.


----------



## BrokeTech

@Myosr, you didn't have to delete it!


----------



## BrokeTech

firestar said:


> Personally, I feel the same way. I worry about offending people on here, too.


Offending people, yes. I am very good at offending people online, lol.


----------



## harrison

BrokeTech said:


> The funny thing is the two users who bothered me the most are now banned, lol. *I don't think I'd ever put anyone on "ignore" here*, but one of them definitely made me think about it. It's just that, from what I've read, the "ignore" feature here seems kind of pointless.
> 
> *I've thought about what if this forum tried to have a big meetup. *


Yeah, sure - just give it time. 

But yeah, they need to fix the ignore thing - you can still see when these dickheads have been quoted. Surely it can't be that hard to write a program for that.

A meetup would definitely be interesting. Might be a bit quiet at first though.


----------



## harrison

BrokeTech said:


> Offending people, yes. I am very good at offending people online, lol.


I find that surprising - you seem pretty reasonable and I haven't noticed you being rude on here?


----------



## harrison

SofaKing said:


> Despite having a lot to live for, I'm having a big struggle lately...just can't shake the darkness.


Sorry to hear that mate - wish there was something I could do to help.

All I can say is hang in there - you *do* have a lot to live for.


----------



## harrison

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm on reddit, I think it can be a great site and I should probably spend more time there than here. Lots of interesting discussions and stuff there, but it doesn't really work like a forum and doesn't have much of a community vibe usually (though on some subreddits people will recognise others over time if they post a lot, especially smaller ones.)
> 
> It's not a site just for those topics (MGTOW/incel stuff,) but people on this site do mention those subreddits a lot. You can pretty much find subreddits on any topic imaginable though. Like (just randomly looking up stuff):
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/history/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/environmental_science/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AskScienceDiscussion/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/edmproduction/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/InteriorDesign/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IndieDev/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/recipes/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/writing/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/drawing/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/


That's great - I should try and have a look sometime. I think I did in the past for things like rare books etc but I got bored very quickly. I also hate the layout.

Hope I didn't cause any offence - I wouldn't want to offend you.


----------



## BrokeTech

harrison said:


> Yeah, sure - just give it time.
> 
> But yeah, they need to fix the ignore thing - you can still see when these dickheads have been quoted. Surely it can't be that hard to write a program for that.
> 
> A meetup would definitely be interesting. Might be a bit quiet at first though.


Oh, I'm still leaving at some point, lol. That will be my version of "ignore."

You know, I meant to mention that one thread where users post their pics when you brought this up and mentioned wondering what people here look like. That thread is so fascinating because of that, and I'm usually 100% shocked when a user I've been seeing post a lot here posts a pic because they look _nothing_ like I would have thought. I think a meetup would be a _bunch_ of surprises.

And because of that thread, too, all I can really imagine in a meetup is paying for all the women users' drinks and opening all their doors and stuff, lol. If I even attended, which probably not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

harrison said:


> That's great - I should try and have a look sometime. I think I did in the past for things like rare books etc but I got bored very quickly. I also hate the layout.
> 
> Hope I didn't cause any offence - I wouldn't want to offend you.


Nah it's cool lol, I just wanted to point out that there's other stuff on that site as well as r/theredpill and such.


----------



## harrison

BrokeTech said:


> Oh, I'm still leaving at some point, lol. That will be my version of "ignore."
> 
> You know, I meant to mention that one thread where users post their pics when you brought this up and mentioned wondering what people here look like. That thread is so fascinating because of that, and I'm usually 100% shocked when a user I've been seeing post a lot here posts a pic because they look _nothing_ like I would have thought. I think a meetup would be a _bunch_ of surprises.
> 
> And because of that thread, too, all I can really imagine in a meetup is paying for all the women users' drinks and opening all their doors and stuff, lol. If I even attended, which probably not.


Yeah, it's interesting. I used to go to a meetup for people with anxiety and dpression here in Melbourne. It was organised on the meetup site and sometimes I used to host the meetups. You get a mixed bunch of people - some with much more severe issues than others. We also used to have one from here - in the "Gathering" section I think - it was great, we had a few barbeques and went to a few bars etc.

Edit: and yeah - the impression we get of people is usually so different to what they actually look like.


----------



## herk

what to buy what to buy


----------



## harrison

I think there's a distinct possibility that I'm turning into this guy.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm on reddit, I think it can be a great site and I should probably spend more time there than here. Lots of interesting discussions and stuff there, but it doesn't really work like a forum and doesn't have much of a community vibe usually (though on some subreddits people will recognise others over time if they post a lot, especially smaller ones.)
> 
> It's not a site just for those topics (MGTOW/incel stuff,) but people on this site do mention those subreddits a lot. You can pretty much find subreddits on any topic imaginable though.


I find it good if I want to look at something interesting (all kinds of cool stuff there), but as far as interacting goes (and I avoid the controversial groups), I've had *remarkably* crappy luck...like asking for some encouragement/positive interaction in a group for lonely people and getting a lot of downvotes within minutes (and when I apologized for obviously doing something wrong, even if I didn't know what, I got more downvotes--of course--and somebody just replied with, "Maybe you'd fit in better on a social anxiety site"--I guess I didn't qualify as a lonely person? :| )...and then when I posted a eulogy to my missing cat in a pet loss subreddit, again, getting a lot of downvotes within minutes (too soon for them to have actually read the item).

I mean...really? Downvoting somebody grieving over their missing (and probably dead) cat in a _pet loss_ group...couldn't believe that. The insta-downvotes on friendly comments were annoying enough (it's like you always have to compete to say just the right thing, and you can never be sure if you're supposed to be friendly, or snarky, or mean, or what, but you _always_ have to be clever)...but getting all the insta-downvotes on these two posts broke my heart. Almost completely stopped interacting there then, don't even comment on people's writing or pictures anymore.

All I can think is, maybe my wordiness puts people off? I've gotten a lot of flak over that here and elsewhere, it's like my *defining annoying trait.* Still. Crappy reason to kick someone who's down. And I see other people post wordy stuff sometimes.

I joined communities on asexuality and women with Asperger's and similar topics of interest, but...I just do _not_ have the courage to start my own posts. No _way_ will I ever pour my heart/problems out there. And am terrified when I offer the teeniest comment on ANYTHING lest it rub somebody the wrong way, for reasons I'll never understand. It's like standing outside somebody's window and looking in. :sigh

...

I'm not denying it might be helpful to people who fit in there more. Just that I'm apparently not such a person, and I don't even know why. :| Probably like usual I'm just the weird exception and everyone else fits in there much better, I guess.

...

Sorry to be such a Debbie Downer. ;_; I really did _want_ to like Reddit, once upon a time.


----------



## Crisigv

I was always curious about all the usernames that these trolls use. Are they forever unable to be used again, or is their history erased, like they were never used?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I find it good if I want to look at something interesting (all kinds of cool stuff there), but as far as interacting goes (and I avoid the controversial groups), I've had *remarkably* crappy luck...like asking for some encouragement/positive interaction in a group for lonely people and getting a lot of downvotes within minutes (and when I apologized for obviously doing something wrong, even if I didn't know what, I got more downvotes--of course--and somebody just replied with, "Maybe you'd fit in better on a social anxiety site"--I guess I didn't qualify as a lonely person? :| )...and then when I posted a eulogy to my missing cat in a pet loss subreddit, again, getting a lot of downvotes within minutes (too soon for them to have actually read the item).
> 
> I mean...really? Downvoting somebody grieving over their missing (and probably dead) cat in a _pet loss_ group...couldn't believe that. The insta-downvotes on friendly comments were annoying enough (it's like you always have to compete to say just the right thing, and you can never be sure if you're supposed to be friendly, or snarky, or mean, or what, but you _always_ have to be clever)...but getting all the insta-downvotes on these two posts broke my heart. Almost completely stopped interacting there then, don't even comment on people's writing or pictures anymore.
> 
> All I can think is, maybe my wordiness puts people off? I've gotten a lot of flak over that here and elsewhere, it's like my *defining annoying trait.* Still. Crappy reason to kick someone who's down. And I see other people post wordy stuff sometimes.
> 
> I joined communities on asexuality and women with Asperger's and similar topics of interest, but...I just do _not_ have the courage to start my own posts. No _way_ will I ever pour my heart/problems out there. And am terrified when I offer the teeniest comment on ANYTHING lest it rub somebody the wrong way, for reasons I'll never understand. It's like standing outside somebody's window and looking in. :sigh
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm not denying it might be helpful to people who fit in there more. Just that I'm apparently not such a person, and I don't even know why. :| Probably like usual I'm just the weird exception and everyone else fits in there much better, I guess.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sorry to be such a Debbie Downer. ;_; I really did _want_ to like Reddit, once upon a time.


Tbh I don't pay much attention to votes on there. I think I usually don't get many up or down but sometimes get downvotes if I discuss controversial things.

That sucks though, it probably isn't a good place to go for support, depending on the sub probably, I've never tried to use it for that purpose though so I'm not sure. I think some people downvote things to **** around so it's probably not always a good measure of anything.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

finallyclosed said:


> This isn't about what you posted, just been wanting to tell you that for the longest time I read your username as "*acid* with panic" instead of "acidic". Kind of tells you where my mind was, lol.


My username may be acidic but irl I'm basic.


----------



## BrokeTech

tehuti88 said:


> All I can think is, maybe my wordiness puts people off? I've gotten a lot of flak over that here and elsewhere, it's like my *defining annoying trait.* Still. Crappy reason to kick someone who's down. And I see other people post wordy stuff sometimes.
> 
> I joined communities on asexuality and women with Asperger's and similar topics of interest, but...I just do _not_ have the courage to start my own posts. No _way_ will I ever pour my heart/problems out there. And am terrified when I offer the teeniest comment on ANYTHING lest it rub somebody the wrong way, for reasons I'll never understand. It's like standing outside somebody's window and looking in. :sigh


When I used to be on Reddit, I had observations about these things you mentioned. They do seem to have a huge problem with long posts. You have to post a "tl;dr" or someone will flip out and comment about your not having it if you write something they think is too long--or at least that is what happened to me. And it didn't matter if the post was something where others should show sympathy, empathy or whatever, they would be like "where's the tl;dr?????"

There would also always eventually be a post from someone about how only certain people belong in that subreddit and too many people/posts were starting to be from people who don't belong, regardless of what subreddit it is. If you're the type of person who seems to never 100% fit anywhere, Reddit is a tough place for that reason (I also very much felt like Reddit was predominantly for people who fit a fairly narrow demographic description, and I fit none of those pieces). Again, that was just my experience and observation, and it wasn't like I only used three subs...I went to and became active in a bunch of different ones, and that _always_ happened and at least half the time I was the type of person they were complaining about.


----------



## SofaKing

harrison said:


> I think there's a distinct possibility that I'm turning into this guy.


Yeah...I've been a "get off my lawn" grump for awhile. Needs to change.


----------



## harrison

SofaKing said:


> Yeah...I've been a "get off my lawn" grump for awhile. Needs to change.


Glad it's not just me. Don't think it'll change with me tbh - will probably get worse. I can just see someone on TV now and I have to change the damn channel. Thank God I don't have to be with them in person - that would be hell on earth.

Maybe I need more medication. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The comments on these music videos are always the best.

"Holy crap these lyrics are amazing! Feel it. 
Also, I would like to lend this man my beautiful boyfriend. ﻿"



"As I watch this beautiful video for about the 20th time, I realized the delicious peppermint stick that fell in my hot chocolate has disappeared, which makes for amazing hot chocolate."



"Sigh, yet another song I can't bring myself to share with anyone. It's too good.﻿"

^ Why do people form monogamous romantic attachments with songs lol, the Human mind is funny.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

These people.


- one has always been kinda...well, kinda fake. I have a soft spot and at the same time they drive me crazy, 'cuz I think they're selfish and mean. Now they are on medications and I know how that is...adds to the fakeness and, because it may be unintentional, it's forgivable. "sigh"


- one is smart, and I like them, but they trust this other one (the fake one who has thrown them under the bus...not majorly, but still...for their own gain. Something is going on with them and they tell all in the group but me. (okay, so I'm untrustworthy...Awesome!) Something is going on and it doesn't appear to be good. What's happening?


- one is aggravating, in a parental way. Lots always going on. I care about this one and yet I feel as though they are trying to sink me, or sell me. Oddly, they seem jealous of me, but that seems crazy. Jealousy of me by anyone is crazy, c'mon! I mean C'MON!


Something weird seems to be happening. :/


- one is dead. The parental one keeps unburying it. It's way beyond beginning to decompose, so best keep it buried. It rears its ugly head every now and again, but it needs to understand that it's dead and I have already grieved and cannot deal with the possibility of its life anymore. My gun will always be loaded. Sorry, but I don't know any other way. Best to stay in your grave.


----------



## Flora20

Should I eat this slice of strawberry cheesecake..


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Flora20 said:


> Should I eat this slice of strawberry cheesecake..


Live a little. Go for it, lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dogs are really smart.


----------



## cybernaut

No car until I'm 27 or 28.
No babies until I'm 28-32.


----------



## Lohikaarme

@Is this the fifteenth


----------



## HiddenFathoms

i am craving a flavour. i keep tasting it but my brain won't let me know what it is. it's driving me crazy. i think it might be fruit related? i keep almost figuring out what it is...and then it drifts away like mist before i can quite get a handle on it.

so i'm sitting here yearning. for what though!? for what?


----------



## SplendidBob

HiddenFathoms said:


> i am craving a flavour. i keep tasting it but my brain won't let me know what it is. it's driving me crazy. i think it might be fruit related? i keep almost figuring out what it is...and then it drifts away like mist before i can quite get a handle on it.
> 
> so i'm sitting here yearning. for what though!? for what?


It's pretty obviously pickled onion flavoured monster munch. They are a lot like fruit, in a way.


----------



## Kevin001

It sucks sharing a bathroom.


----------



## Sabk

Because the dog is insanely picky with his food (which could be a disobedience/challenging issue) I'm going around town to stock up on the one brand he does eat with the least hesitation.

It is some time out of the house. I need a breather from people, even if it is family; 
Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFathoms

splendidbob said:


> It's pretty obviously pickled onion flavoured monster munch. They are a lot like fruit, in a way.


mebbe it is!

chomp...chomp...










i don't think so, but i will try again.

munch munch...










ok what is this stuff actually made out of?!?

pulverized monster cerebellums?

(still...thank you kindly for the snack :b)


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Being broke on my birthday is going to suck MAJOR!:fall


----------



## Myosr

BrokeTech said:


> @Myosr, you didn't have to delete it!


I don't know, it's kind of childish of me to worry about people online (you being one of them, lol, because your posts sometimes challenge how I see things).

I deleted it because I don't want to get too comfy with my "helpless innocent child who just wants to be liked" persona. (Looks at avatar and sighs).


----------



## harrison

I had a great afternoon today. I went to see a friend of mine at a book market I used to sell at. There were a few other people there that I know and we talked about stuff that sometimes makes me feel embarassed - but they completely accept me. They know how I am and don't seem to care which means quite a lot to me - I feel like I can at least be honest with them. I don't have time for bull**** anymore anyway.


----------



## harrison

Myosr said:


> I don't know, *it's kind of childish of me to worry about people online* (you being one of them, lol, because your posts sometimes challenge how I see things).
> 
> I deleted it because I don't want to get too comfy with my "helpless innocent child who just wants to be liked" persona. (Looks at avatar and sighs).


You shouldn't be too hard on yourelf. I think most of us here worry about what people think of us - both online and in the real world. It's a part of having social anxiety (it's also just a part of being human) - I think a very large part. I worry about it too - and I'm probably twice your age or more. So that makes me childish too.


----------



## mt moyt

Facebook comments are getting to be as annoying as youtube ones...


----------



## firestar

Myosr said:


> I don't know, it's kind of childish of me to worry about people online (you being one of them, lol, because your posts sometimes challenge how I see things).
> 
> I deleted it because I don't want to get too comfy with my "helpless innocent child who just wants to be liked" persona. (Looks at avatar and sighs).


I've had a recent change of heart on wanting to be liked. I have two brothers: one that wants people to like him (no anxiety, but he's very much involved in pop culture and always doing what other people like for the sake of fitting in) and one that doesn't care at all about what other people think of him.

The first has a stable job, talks to me about everything, and has a lot of friends and a girlfriend. The second has a job, but no personal life (as far as I know, we don't keep in touch).

For a long time, I felt more like the second brother. Kind of defiant, like "this is who I am, deal with it!" But I think there are definite benefits to caring about whether or not you fit in and wanting other people to like you. It can be taken too far, to the point where it's unhealthy, but there shouldn't be any shame in wanting to be liked, either


----------



## Myosr

harrison said:


> You shouldn't be too hard on yourelf. I think most of us here worry about what people think of us - both online and in the real world. It's a part of having social anxiety (it's also just a part of being human) - I think a very large part. I worry about it too - and I'm probably twice your age or more. So that makes me childish too.


Well, maybe childish is a strong word, but you said yourself that forums are somewhat artificial. I actually wish I could be a child again, but it's not a healthy wish.

BTW you're one of the ppl I meant too. I like reading your comments in general.


----------



## Myosr

firestar said:


> Myosr said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I think there are definite benefits to caring about whether or not you fit in and wanting other people to like you. It can be taken too far, to the point where it's unhealthy, but there shouldn't be any shame in wanting to be liked, either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had a change of heart too a couple of years ago. I try to fit in even with people I don't like if I have to be around them. I try to focus on the few things we have in common and completely ignore the things that disturb me.
> 
> I like your brother btw, he seems to have good influence on how you see things
Click to expand...


----------



## BrokeTech

Myosr said:


> I don't know, it's kind of childish of me to worry about people online (you being one of them, lol, because your posts sometimes challenge how I see things).





harrison said:


> You shouldn't be too hard on yourelf. I think most of us here worry about what people think of us - both online and in the real world. *It's a part of having social anxiety (it's also just a part of being human) - I think a very large part.* I worry about it too - and I'm probably twice your age or more. So that makes me childish too.


This thought did cross my mind, the part in bold, i.e. that a lot of people with SA worry about being liked or not online. I think for me, and maybe why I was surprised you (Myosr) expressed that worry, I am mostly an exception to that because of my life growing up. I am very used to not being liked, so much so that I expect it. A lot of the time, when someone likes me I don't trust it, lol. I think they're being fake or they're up to something.

Oh, and I think I typically challenge how people think, the people who are mentally flexible to that, because I think differently than most people.



firestar said:


> I've had a recent change of heart on wanting to be liked. I have two brothers: one that wants people to like him (no anxiety, but he's very much involved in pop culture and always doing what other people like for the sake of fitting in) and one that doesn't care at all about what other people think of him.
> 
> The first has a stable job, talks to me about everything, and has a lot of friends and a girlfriend. The second has a job, but no personal life (as far as I know, we don't keep in touch).
> 
> For a long time, I felt more like the second brother. Kind of defiant, like "this is who I am, deal with it!" But I think there are definite benefits to caring about whether or not you fit in and wanting other people to like you. It can be taken too far, to the point where it's unhealthy, but there shouldn't be any shame in wanting to be liked, either


My oldest sister wants to be liked, and she has always been like that. She is the kind of person who pretends to agree with what you're saying and is always trying to be funny. She is very outgoing and doesn't like to be alone. I am closer to being like your other brother who is more like "deal with it." If I cared more than the 10-15% that I do about being liked and fitting in, then I'd be that good old-fashioned version of "crazy" that I mentioned here yesterday, lol, instead of just having SA. It just does not happen, and I think the main difference between the "quiet, keeps-to-himself" introverted loners who go crazy and mass-shoot people vs the ones like me is how bothered are you by the fact that nearly no one accepts you and you don't fit in anywhere.


----------



## Chevy396

The little black kitten keeps walking right up under my open window and meowing. He must like me (or my music). The other one doesn't do it. It makes your heart feel a little warmer every time. I guess cats aren't so bad.


----------



## ShadowOne

Woke up to my carbon monoxide alarm beeping because of a low battery. But in my dream it was a Labrador puppy barking lol


----------



## CNikki

Irritated over the simplest of things.


----------



## firestar

Myosr said:


> firestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had a change of heart too a couple of years ago. I try to fit in even with people I don't like if I have to be around them. I try to focus on the few things we have in common and completely ignore the things that disturb me.
> 
> I like your brother btw, he seems to have good influence on how you see things
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. He's a good guy. He's taught me a lot about human interaction.
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest sister wants to be liked, and she has always been like that. She is the kind of person who pretends to agree with what you're saying and is always trying to be funny. She is very outgoing and doesn't like to be alone. I am closer to being like your other brother who is more like "deal with it." If I cared more than the 10-15% that I do about being liked and fitting in, then I'd be that good old-fashioned version of "crazy" that I mentioned here yesterday, lol, instead of just having SA. It just does not happen, and *I think the main difference between the "quiet, keeps-to-himself" introverted loners who go crazy and mass-shoot people vs the ones like me is how bothered are you by the fact that nearly no one accepts you and you don't fit in anywhere.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good point. I respect people who can be different and own it, rather than resenting the world for not changing to suit them.
> 
> I think there's a balance between "I'll do anything for you to like me" and "this is who I am, deal with it." I don't think either attitude is healthy if taken to an extreme and that too much people-pleasing can alienate people, too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Just Lurking

I'm beginning to think there are more duplicate accounts and trolls here than there are original, active members.


----------



## Chevy396

I think I'm going to buy a small website with some potential, and spend my time pimping it out until I start making a profit. The hardest part is finding something to invest my time in that I will be proud of. But it will get me by until I'm back to 100% creative energy again.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Why is there unicorns on the Dr. Pepper cans? It says Limited Edtion but I don't know why...

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

I wonder if what is happening worldwide is causing fear in people and they're acting out.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

BrokeTech said:


> I am mostly an exception to that because of my life growing up. *I am very used to not being liked, so much so that I expect it. A lot of the time, when someone likes me I don't trust it, lol*. I think they're being fake or they're up to something.
> *
> 
> She is the kind of person who pretends to agree with what you're saying and is always trying to be funny.*


That must have been quite difficult. With me it's been the opposite - people usually like me. To the point where if they don't I actually think there must be something wrong with them. 

The second part also stuck out to me. I have tended to do that a lot in the past too - but maybe not quite as much as I've gotten older. If I don't agree with people in real life I just keep it to myself, I don't like to make a scene. I have more than enough drama in my life without getting into arguments etc with people I hardly even know or care about.


----------



## harrison

My son has apparently booked a flight to Hong Kong out of Seoul for tomorrow afternoon. I don't think I've ever been so relieved in my life. But I'm still going to get him to send me a photo of them sitting on the plane. I want to be sure he's okay.


----------



## Myosr

I think the number one trait that attracts me to people is them not taking themselves too seriously. 

If someone has that trait, a lot of other flaws don't seem to matter to me.

People who think their life story is important annoy me, they annoy me because it's a concept that doesn't make any sense (to me), and I find myself focusing on their flaws because their flaws (no matter how minor) seem to prove my point: they aren't perfect, they aren't that important, they're just as random as the next person, they ... ughh .. They just annoy me.

Of course I can still like people who are like that. But they have to have some awesome redeeming trait. Or else I like them because I hate them (I tend to do that a lot).


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Myosr said:


> I think the number one trait that attracts me to people is them not taking themselves too seriously.
> 
> If someone has that trait, a lot of other flaws don't seem to matter to me.
> 
> People who think their life story is important annoy me, they annoy me because it's a concept that doesn't make any sense (to me), and I find myself focusing on their flaws because their flaws (no matter how minor) seem to prove my point: they aren't perfect, they aren't that important, they're just as random as the next person, they ... ughh .. They just annoy me.
> 
> Of course I can still like people who are like that. But they have to have some awesome redeeming trait. *Or else I like them because I hate them* (I tend to do that a lot).


:con "I like them because I hate them"

What does that mean? :lol


----------



## harrison

Wow - they just showed the City to Surf run on the TV up in Sydney. Looks like a beautiful day there - would be nice to be on Bondi beach, that's a great part of the city.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Wow - they just showed the City to Surf run on the TV up in Sydney. Looks like a beautiful day there - would be nice to be on Bondi beach, that's a great part of the city.


:yes


----------



## blue2

Its 02.30am and I gotta go for a walk cause there's meant to be a meteor shower tonight and the sky is clear.


----------



## Crisigv

I just made a breakfast coffee by accident, which is twice the amount than I was planning. Can't waste it, but talk about absent minded.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

ANX1 said:


> @*sarafinanickelbocker*
> 
> Does a hug from his mum make it all go away? :grin2:


Ya know, we only ever hear about his pa and bros (and he tormented them. :b) Ma (Mum) seems to be out of the picture.

"sigh" If she abandoned him, she's a nutter. Explains a lot, I suppose.
Regardless, I have no desire to be abused. I may not be a "man," but I'm a person too.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm normally not angry about mod decisions (not even when it's my posts that disappear), but I'm angry about this one, since it's contradictory. My deleted post and at least part of the other, non-deleted post equally broke a rule (in fact I think the other one broke two rules, but I wasn't sure so I didn't report it then). The only real difference between them is that the other post is shorter.

I rather hope they're just busy right now and they take care of it later.


ETA, need to be more patient, it's been rectified, I'm content.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

tehuti88 said:


> I'm normally not angry about mod decisions (not even when it's my posts that disappear), but I'm angry about this one, since it's contradictory. The only real difference between my deleted post and the other non-deleted post is that the other post is shorter.
> 
> I rather hope they're just busy right now and they take care of it later.


It also doesn't make sense to delete posts just because they are off topic. They would have to delete a hell of a lot of posts if that is their rule.


----------



## cinto

Conor and Floyd looking good on the screen.


----------



## cybernaut

For the first time in my 25 years of living, Ive told a physical humn being in-person that "I will miss you". Who would have f>king known.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@sarafinanickelbocker

 :hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@harrison

Good to hear about your son that is hopefully going to be safe.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> @harrison
> 
> Good to hear about your son that is hopefully going to be safe.


Thanks mate - yes, we've been worried sick about it all. It's been much worse of course over the last few days. At first his girlfriend was going to stay on in Seoul but now they're both leaving. Thank God. I just want him out of there.

I'm going to make him send me a photo of when they get to the airport in Honk Kong too.


----------



## Sylrose

School starting soon. I keep thinking I need to start this year off positively, become a new me, the one I want to be. I know it won't happen but I'll hope for the best.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@harrison

You're welcome mate. 

You don't stop being a parent, even when they are older. 

I can imagine a selfie with a sign in the background. Say King Kong Hong Kong.  :grin2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm going to drink a beer.


----------



## Winds

No matter what's at stake, it feels good every time I outlast a bubble and make it to a final table.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's strange how I didn't notice the slight lopsidedness of my face until I was trying to sort my beard cheeklines and just could get them to seem perfectly symmetrical and thus kept ****ing it up more and more until all I was left with is a chinstrap. When it grows back screw cheeklines, necklines and au naturel


----------



## Sabk

For the love of aicha, stop getting your dating advice from movies, shows and music. They are not by any measure, good reference points for comparison. There's such a thing as dramatization for entertainment purposes.

That look of exhaustion, exasperation, humorous disbelief, sadness, and the beginnings of giving up....that's the look on my face right now. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Hope today goes well...fingers crossed.


----------



## Chevy396

How lucky I am to be living in Colorado. It is tough, but fair and rewarding if you work hard. Also the most naturally beautiful state next to California. And who can forget legal recreational marijuana.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hmm....can't decide if I want pie or cake for my brithday :/ 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

I wonder if the latest troll has realized his previous tactic wasn't working, so he's trying something different. Except he's not being different enough.

I don't want to be seeing spooks everywhere when there aren't any...but I think every time I've pointed out a suspected troll, I've been right. (So far.)

I don't trust my intuition enough yet to act on it, though. Proof trumps suspicion even if suspicion is correct. Plus there's at least one contradictory detail I can think of...but trolls can always lie. Guess we'll have to see.


----------



## BrokeTech

I have been very sympathetic with guys and their dating/approaching woes, because I get it, for sure--I do. But _gosh_, I really, really..._really_...see why so many guys can't get a woman...and through fault of their own, not women's. I talk about women's standards, I do think some have very difficult standards and are, overall, more difficult to understand than men are...but I have dated and had relationships with them regardless. And that's not easy for a lesbian to do, because it's not like there are lesbians or bi/pan women everywhere you turn like there are straight women. Still, *not* being a completely inept azz who doesn't get it _at all_, I have somehow managed. So, some of these straight guys, especially ones kind of up there in age...you know, maybe it's really time to look in the mirror. And for sure, it's time to stop debating people who have generally done better than you on the dating/relationship/sex trail, lol.


----------



## feels

Leaving for Atlanta tonight. I hate planes lol


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Plus there's at least one contradictory detail I can think of...but trolls can always lie. Guess we'll have to see.


Based on further reading, it's starting to look like either I misinterpreted that detail and it wasn't contradictory at all, or else he lied.

Troll vibes getting stronger.


----------



## SofaKing

tehuti88 said:


> Based on further reading, it's starting to look like either I misinterpreted that detail and it wasn't contradictory at all, or else he lied.
> 
> Troll vibes getting stronger.


But sadly, I truly think some new posters are so clueless about some aspects of human interactions, it's easier to be suspicious given the current troll climate.


----------



## shyvr6

Got a new modem/router and 3-4 times more bandwidth. Haven't really noticed much difference, but I didn't try vids or anything yet. :/


Edit: Watched a vid and now we're talking.


----------



## SofaKing

shyvr6 said:


> Got a new modem/router and 3-4 times more bandwidth. Haven't really noticed much difference, but I didn't try vids or anything yet. :/


Be sure your computer's wireless adapter has the correct rating, i.e. 802.11 ac.

And if it's a USB adapter, it'll need to be a high speed port, i.e. USB 2 or greater.

Lastly, make sure your router's channel isn't conflicting with other wireless devices.

I learned all this by getting sub advertised speeds too.


----------



## shyvr6

SofaKing said:


> Be sure your computer's wireless adapter has the correct rating, i.e. 802.11 ac.
> 
> And if it's a USB adapter, it'll need to be a high speed port, i.e. USB 2 or greater.
> 
> Lastly, make sure your router's channel isn't conflicting with other wireless devices.
> 
> I learned all this by getting sub advertised speeds too.


Thanks for the tips. I'll look into the rating. The other two things checked out fine.


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

She and Her Darkness said:


>


:lol :haha


----------



## Chevy396

This is ****ing amazing. Does it mean that I can start drinking again? I don't really want to anymore, but it's interesting. If I really had damaged my liver from drinking and doing drugs, maybe it wouldn't have been such a big deal after all.


----------



## Optic Knight

This dog can't catch food, enjoy


----------



## Chevy396

Optic Knight said:


> This dog can't catch food, enjoy


I know what his problem is. He's taking his eye off the food because he's scared of it hitting him. He's obviously never played baseball before.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't know why I got something in my dad's name mailed to my address. All it is is some sales on laptops and whatnot. This is the second or third time I've had something in my dad's name mailed here.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Tabs in Chrome are auto-suspended now if they've stayed inactive for some time, even though I haven't installed the Great Suspender extension. I don't recall it happening before either. Well, that's annoying :|


----------



## forgetmylife

Lohikaarme said:


> Tabs on Chrome are auto-suspended now if they've stayed inactive for some time, even though I haven't installed the Great Suspender extension. I don't recall it happening before either. Well, that's annoying :|


don't use chrome :wink2:

google sucks anyway... try safari or https://www.palemoon.org

i'd also recommend firefox, but I hear they are going to start filtering and censoring "fake news" which is the last thing you want your web browser doing (pushing politics and censoring ****)

_p.s. i know you're online now, and now you know that i know that you're online now, so now that you have been spotted you have no choice but to drop everything you're doing ASAP and come chat with me and say hi and acknowledge my existence, because otherwise i'll think you're rude and just avoiding me on purpose and we'll never be friends again *evil laugh* :twisted_


----------



## Chevy396

forgetmylife said:


> don't use chrome :wink2:
> 
> google sucks anyway... try safari or https://www.palemoon.org
> 
> i'd also recommend firefox, but I hear they are going to start filtering and censoring "fake news" which is the last thing you want your web browser doing (pushing politics and censoring ****)
> 
> _p.s. i know you're online now, and now you know that i know that you're online now, so now that you have been spotted you have no choice but to drop everything you're doing ASAP and come chat with me and say hi and acknowledge my existence, because otherwise i'll think you're rude and just avoiding me on purpose and we'll never be friends again *evil laugh* :twisted_


Why does google suck? Chrome is the most secure browser on the market, and there are enough extensions to make it behave however you want.

Firefox does suck, but it's not even because they may possibly censor something in the future (that might actually be nice since fake news is spam that is ruining the internet). It's because on Windows 10 it is the only program I have installed whose process goes unresponsive. And it does this a couple times a day. Also, they suck as a business. They can't even get a phone OS on the market. They sold me on their OS a couple years ago and I wasted a lot of time learning how to write apps for it. Sticking with Chrome and Android for life now.

The other browser you mentioned aren't even worth downloading. Not enough people use them to make it worthwhile for the company to keep it up to date.


----------



## Optic Knight

finallyclosed said:


> I know what his problem is. He's taking his eye off the food because he's scared of it hitting him. He's obviously never played baseball before.


There are a few where he totally had it but then pulled his head away last second because he didn't want to get hit.


----------



## Steve French

I've found the diagnostic interview I'm to take Tuesday to assess whether I have ADHD. Now, should I read through it and get a good guideline of the correct answers? Almost feels like cheating, and I'm sure I'm going to be a positive even without my intervention. I just don't like to go into anything unprepared. I start to question myself and start saying various untruths and skirting issues. Sometimes I feel like a junkie, trying to get medicated for this issue. Maybe I'm just a big ***** with no willpower who needs to "man up". You know, I think we've made real good strides with depression awareness. It could extend to some of the others.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Based on further reading, it's starting to look like either I misinterpreted that detail and it wasn't contradictory at all, or else he lied.


Yep, I misinterpreted (or more like, it was a _really_ poorly phrased comment that was easily misinterpreted), and the details line up so far.

Interesting.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Optic Knight said:


> This dog can't catch food, enjoy


:lol

The instant replay of the strawberry hitting him right on the nose is pretty priceless!


----------



## tehuti88

Just when I thought I can't possibly come across a stupider or more offensive topic...I'm unpleasantly surprised.

_What_ goes through people's minds sometimes when they come up with this stuff...? What makes them think it could even remotely be a good idea? :|


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Just when I thought I can't possibly come across a stupider or more offensive topic...I'm unpleasantly surprised.
> 
> _What_ goes through people's minds sometimes when they come up with this stuff...? What makes them think it could even remotely be a good idea? :|


Yeah, I think I know the one you mean. Another poster added to my ignore list. Pretty soon I'll only be able to see about a dozen people's posts. :lol


----------



## Hellfire

My girlfriend. 

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

http://digg.com/video/sleepy-meerkat

why the hell does this person get to have meerkats in their lap. what life decisions did they make to reach this pinnacle and why couldnt i have made them


----------



## Kilgore Trout

what the **** is wrong with my brother?
why doesn't he sleep?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison

My God I've been so stressed out lately. Worrying about my son, then my wife calls and is upset about something or other. I'll be so glad when I can just go to Bali again and have a break from all this worry.


----------



## KelsKels

I probably won't remember writing this. I'm on another planet. 

It hurts to think that I will always have anxiety, I will never be normal. I just have to keep learning to mask it and pretend better.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

KelsKels said:


> I probably won't remember writing this. I'm on another planet.
> 
> It hurts to think that I will always have anxiety, I will never be normal. I just have to keep learning to mask it and pretend better.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## harrison

A friend of mine just bought the cutest puppy in the world. It's so cute it's just ridiculous. If my ex-wife gets her hands on it she'll never give it back.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I always have this feeling that everybody hates me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I want to program a sleeping VR game, or a Piano-VR game. They would be almost the same ..

In the sleeping VR-game you would lie in a bed, and when you would look around you would see thousands of fireflies in all kinds of colours. There would be beautiful music as well.

For the Piano VR-game you would see piano infront of you, and there would be thousands of fireflies around you and coming out of the piano. There wouldn't be music in this game, as you would be playing it yourself on your real piano.

I kind of want to copy this experience through VR-glasses:


----------



## riverbird

I never want the attention to be on me when out in public but being on crutches with a leg immobilizer brace on ensures that I have constant attention on me when I am. People staring at me, commenting to themselves ("Ouch!"), or asking me what happened. I was just out running an errand and had an older man ask what happened, someone tell me "Oh, it must be hard to get around on crutches!", and a few people stare at me. It was the worst. At least the people who talked to me were polite. Didn't help the fact that I was dying inside from being anxious.


----------



## Sabk

I often think about how miniscule my problems are in comparison to....well...everything. I don't know if it helps or not, but I still think it. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence

This sandwich would be horrible:








It looks like it has cheese, jam and chocolate.


----------



## tehuti88

Silent Memory said:


> This sandwich would be horrible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it has cheese, jam and chocolate.


uke uke uke


----------



## tehuti88

A user is hurting and I want to comfort her because I've been in the same situation, but I really don't think it'd help.

Sucky feeling.


----------



## Entrensik

I need to get off my butt and go to the dmv.


----------



## Chevy396

I thought there was something different about this storm as it was forming in the clouds. Turned out to be hail.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm tired of people insisting I'll find someone someday. -_- I know they mean well, and on the one hand it's nice that somebody seems to have faith that I'm likeable enough that somebody would want me.

Thing is, I can only assume it's not _real_ faith, just empty platitudes meant to pat me on the shoulder and quiet me down ("Ugh, I wish that whiner would shut up about being unwanted, already"--says another unwanted person) and tide me over until the next disappointment...which isn't even the disappointment of open rejection, since guys don't even notice me that way. I'm just completely ignored/unnoticed, or else ridiculed. Every single rejection I've gotten in my life has been a "passive" one, because I am THAT invisible on guys' radar. At least most other women get an actual, active rejection. I'm _not_ saying that's easier to take or that I'd like that more, given how poorly I handle such things; and anyway, a rejection is a rejection. It's just that it means, at least she was on a guy's radar, however undesirably.

I'm so "not-a-real-woman" that guys don't even tell me that. They simply don't notice me, or toss an insult instead (and _not_ in the context of rejection, but in the context of "You really are just that hideous that I think you should know"). I'm never any sort of object of romantic attention, positive or negative. I'm so undesirable (ugly? disgusting? anomalous?) that it doesn't even occur to guys that I _might_ be interested in them and hope they're interested back. I may as well be a lamppost or a clump of dirt or something.

Even more than getting tired of people telling me not to give up hope, there must be somebody out there for me, I get tired of the people who protest and express exasperation when I disagree. Yes, keeping up hope is nice and all, bla bla bla. But only within reason. After a while it becomes ridiculous.

I think that after *FORTY YEARS* of ZERO romantic interest (no exaggeration there in the least, unlike many people who say _nobody's_ ever been interested in them and then, oh, turns out _somebody_ was interested, they just weren't their type--nope, I can't even claim that much), AND years and years of criticism and insults about not only my looks but my personality, interests, and every single other thing about me, AND seeing loads of descriptions of the kinds of women guys want and not only do I never fit those descriptions, I fit the descriptions of women they're turned off by the most, AND the most "hopeful" romance-related comment I've ever received being, "There's somebody out there for you!"...come on...it's just _stupid_ to keep my hopes up. :roll

I have absolutely zero proof to base such hopes on. I think my lack of hope is the only reasonable frame of mind to have. This is why I feel completely stupid that I desire romance at all, because desire implies that there's still a _shred_ of hope, and I really hate that that shred is still there, it's *stupid*!

I was even taken to task over this _negative_ mindset the other day. So you think your criticism will change me *after a lifetime of the same from other people*, huh. Maybe don't assume that I "haven't tried." I was in therapy twice in my life, numerous meds that just made me fat (MORE criticism!), three psychologists and three psychiatrists, and guess what, they all gave up on me. I don't have access to any more help, and haven't since 2012; that's kind of why I'm on this site. Yeah, I'm negative! But it's sure not because I "haven't tried."

Oh and for the people who think I somehow came to these conclusions entirely on my own and that I simply hate myself...naw. Took some convincing. I'm just following what all the proof says.

...

I can't even make a platonic friend who's into the same interests I am. Why don't we start there? Before insisting there must be somebody who would *love* me. Somebody can't love me if they don't like me first.


----------



## harrison

My physiotherapist is quite a touchy sort of person - and I wasn't even there for something that required her to touch me. :um


----------



## SamanthaStrange

They could at least switch it up and use some different numbers next time.


----------



## Optic Knight

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> The instant replay of the strawberry hitting him right on the nose is pretty priceless!


Dogs are great, I wish I still had one


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Chevy396

I get upset with myself when I make the tiniest mistake in any situation, so imagine how bad I've felt when I messed up a relationship.


----------



## tehuti88

"I'm sorry, I don't want that kind of woman."

That's fine. Everyone has their own preferences.

"Women shouldn't want that kind of man. Women should want ME!"

:serious: ...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Yeah...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The Condition of Keegan said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

TryingMara said:


> That's awesome . Where are you going, if you don't mind me asking?


Hi, sorry for the late reply.

I went to Lincoln, but we traveled to other surrounding areas for days out and to Hull, over The Humber bridge and to The Deep aquarium.

Was there for nearly three weeks and I'm going back again tomorrow.

Had an awesome time with my friend and got up to so much.

Were getting on great and I'm getting up to so much stuff that I've missed out on over the years, like swimming and cycling.

I can actually still bloody swim and ride a bike even though I'd done neither for over 25 years :O lol.

We've done so much stuff, far too much to mention. :O

Can't wait to go back!


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

I think I want something out of people they can't give. Maybe that's why talking to them frustrates me so much, and why I feel so unsatisfied whenever I try to make connections. Or maybe I'm unwilling/unable to give something important too. Either way, something is always missing.


----------



## Kevin001

I'll ask in a few days.


----------



## Ai

I know they're not trying to be malicious, but it really kind of aggravates me when my coworkers crack jokes about how quiet and timid I am...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tehuti88 said:


> "I'm sorry, I don't want that kind of woman."
> 
> That's fine. Everyone has their own preferences.
> 
> "Women shouldn't want that kind of man. Women should want ME!"
> 
> :serious: ...


Oh man! :no


----------



## Paul

riverbird said:


> I never want the attention to be on me when out in public but being on crutches with a leg immobilizer brace on ensures that I have constant attention on me when I am. People staring at me, commenting to themselves ("Ouch!"), or asking me what happened. I was just out running an errand and had an older man ask what happened, someone tell me "Oh, it must be hard to get around on crutches!", and a few people stare at me. It was the worst. At least the people who talked to me were polite. Didn't help the fact that I was dying inside from being anxious.


Sounds awful... but on the plus side, maybe it's exposure therapy. Maybe when you're off crutches you won't feel as self-conscious anymore because of the contrast of people no longer actually staring at you? And knowing you made it through when they did.


----------



## riverbird

Paul said:


> Sounds awful... but on the plus side, maybe it's exposure therapy. Maybe when you're off crutches you won't feel as self-conscious anymore because of the contrast of people no longer actually staring at you? And knowing you made it through when they did.


That's a very good point! It would be amazing if it ends up working out that way.


----------



## cinto

Ex President George W. Bush was funny, how did he do it? how embarrassing


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

:hug


----------



## ShadowOne

i want a kiwi

i dont like buying fruit at vons. it seems like anarchy to give someone a bag of fruit at the register


----------



## Barakiel

I just remembered how I bought this shirt when I was 13 and wore it to school once:










My dad didn't take it too seriously, my mom didn't either until she read the "suggestions" and told me never to do that again. I'm pretty sure she ended up throwing it away when I wasn't home 'cause I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## RagnarLothbrok

This is brilliant haha.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I've been such a hermit lately. Off social media, not really coming on here and posting too much and taking an extended hiatus from people in general. For once I'm listening to my instincts about what I need and it's a positive thing.. I think. Well, the break is fine but an addiction to solitude might not be.


----------



## Steve French

I was watching a japanese anime from the 80's, and a beer can was produced. The can was a bit different from the regular pull tab thing though; upon reefing on the little tab it removed the entire top of the beer can, effectively creating a cup. Now I did a bit of searching, and it seems that it was not in fact an invention for the show, that Sapporo used to use this can design some time ago. What really got me on the search though was when I looked up ways of opening beer cans and this same method, called the "full aperture end", was claimed to be debuted recently, in 2010. I found the patent and spent a bit of time looking through it. It was pretty hilariously complex in describing the action of opening a beer and the forces provided upon it. Any mention of prior art was to earlier patent's of the same company however. There was no mention that the method was almost wholesale copied from something that came out in Japan ages ago. I decided I had no idea how the patent system works. I knew of prior art from the whole polio vaccine thing. I assume the Japanese one was never copyrighted, or maybe it had expired, or maybe copyrights just don't transfer from Japan to the west. Maybe Sapporo is totally unaware and could be sitting on a decent payout of a lawsuit. This is going to require so much more research. I've gone down the rabbit hole.


----------



## harrison

I'm watching a science program about VR - it's already being used to help treat phobias and conditions like PTSD. I'm sure it can be adapted for problems like social anxiety too.

Another thing that interests me with VR is to do with the future of forums like this one. I often wonder what they'll look like and whether we'll be able to talk to each other more realistically instead of all this silly typing. (assuming we can get over the anxiety that is)


----------



## HappyBread

I just recalled reading somewhere that someone went for his therapy session and it went something like this:

He shared with his therapist that when his neighbors expressed unhappiness in having to care for their kids- it upset him.

The therapist responded:

"Maybe it's because it reminded you of your mother. Maybe your mother shouldn't have had kids."

I'm seriously thinking if this therapist meant that or there's some brain freeze while responding to it lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt

omg i can see embedded youtube vids again!


----------



## Sabk

I feel like downloading each and every episode of the dog whisperer. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## gthopia94

I really need to move out of my house.

Plus, I wish I never had a sister...


----------



## Lohikaarme

I wonder if anyone has put me on ignore here, lmao.


----------



## Karsten

Lohikaarme said:


> _<Remove user from your block list to see post>_


Hmm. That's odd.


----------



## Chevy396

I think I'm starting to stress eat from what's going on with politics in the US right now. Last night I ate an entire take out pizza in one sitting before going to bed. I usually don't even eat take out, and when I do, maybe half of it. More and more of my diet is becoming carbs too.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Karsten said:


> Hmm. That's odd.


I knew it! It was the giant pretzel talk wasn't it :cry


----------



## Karsten

Lohikaarme said:


> Meow! Meow! WOOF! WOOF!


Lol, what's going on with SAS today? :O


----------



## tehuti88

harrison said:


> I'm watching a science program about VR - it's already being used to help treat phobias and conditions like PTSD. I'm sure it can be adapted for problems like social anxiety too.
> 
> Another thing that interests me with VR is to do with the future of forums like this one. I often wonder what they'll look like and whether we'll be able to talk to each other more realistically instead of all this silly typing. (assuming we can get over the anxiety that is)


Someone here once posted YouTube videos of people interacting through avatars in a virtual reality environment...and it was terrifying. There was this one user who kept following others around and "punching" them (they got right up in the POV avatar's face and started swinging), and another user's avatar had somehow gotten partially embedded in the ground and a bunch of others were standing in a circle around them and staring down as if fascinated while they writhed around trying to break free. Bizarre. I felt like I was on drugs and had to stop watching. :lol

I like the concept of wandering/exploring a virtual world, but I think they need to tweak the interpersonal aspect a bit more. :lol

And also make it available to those of us on tablets/laptops and not phones. ;_;


----------



## komorikun

Kevorkian-esque cry for help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

komorikun said:


> Kevorkian-esque cry for help
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel ya.  :hug


----------



## Lohikaarme

Karsten said:


> Lol, what's going on with SAS today? :O


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dubstep music discombobulates me. If I listened to that **** while high I'd have a seizure or a stroke


----------



## Sabk

Canadian Brotha said:


> Dubstep music discombobulates me. If I listened to that **** while high I'd have a seizure or a stroke


Ha. This reminds me of a key and peel sketch.






Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Trash collectors are so damn loud


----------



## Just Lurking

> Eight months into the Trump presidency we're on the brink of nuclear war and Nazis are in the streets of an American city





> It's so insane that he got elected


Eight months into the Trump presidency, and you people still can't f***ing get why he was elected.


----------



## f1ora

Dying sounds fantastic right now


----------



## Chevy396

Put an old friend on my ignore list. That was a first, but I think it's better this way.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

finallyclosed said:


> Put an old friend on my ignore list. That was a first, but I think it's better this way.


Oh man!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm thinking about drones.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

f1ora said:


> Dying sounds fantastic right now


Part of me always feels like that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My heart says one thing. My brain says another.

I have no idea what I am doing. 

I hate this romance ****. :sigh


----------



## Lohikaarme

I saw a Pinterest flowchart that suggested how a typical day "should" go for early birds vs night owls. What caught my eye was the "optimal" waking up and going to bed times for the night owls were listed as 7:00 am and 11:30 pm respectively. The person who made this clearly doesn't understand what it really means to be a night owl :haha


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> Someone here once posted YouTube videos of people interacting through avatars in a virtual reality environment...*and it was terrifying. There was this one user who kept following others around and "punching" them* (they got right up in the POV avatar's face and started swinging), and another user's avatar had somehow gotten partially embedded in the ground and a bunch of others were standing in a circle around them and staring down as if fascinated while they writhed around trying to break free. Bizarre. I felt like I was on drugs and had to stop watching. :lol
> 
> I like the concept of wandering/exploring a virtual world, but I think they need to tweak the interpersonal aspect a bit more. :lol
> 
> And also make it available to those of us on tablets/laptops and not phones. ;_;


Yeah, it's a very interesting area to me. And with the way people carry on sometimes I'm sure there'll be negative aspects to it too - but it's use for things like treatment of phobias etc is amazing. I'm going to look into it more and I'll see if I can post the program I watched last night - it's called Catalyst but it's on our ABC and there might be a problem getting around copyright. I'll check.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sabk said:


> Ha. This reminds me of a key and peel sketch.


Apparently Canadians can't watch that clip, I'll find it elsewhere though


----------



## Sabk

Canadian Brotha said:


> Apparently Canadians can't watch that clip, I'll find it elsewhere though


Oh that sucks.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

Interesting and discouraging. I wonder if that user secretly doesn't like me. No clue why, but I wouldn't be surprised, I tend to have that effect on people. Especially when I kind of like _them_, myself.


----------



## Ai

Getting a chunk sliced out of my finger tomorrow. Not terribly looking forward to it... The not going to work bit might be nice, though... even while slightly maimed...


----------



## tehuti88

https://www.yahoo.com/news/woman-missing-month-found-naked-213300967.html

My BS-meter just went off.


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

f1ora said:


> Dying sounds fantastic right now


Please no. 



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My heart says one thing. My brain says another.
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing.
> 
> I hate this romance ****. :sigh


Just be yourself and enjoy their company. Dating is about getting to know each other, how you work together as team, etc. Just make sure you treat her with respect, love and respect her space until she says it's ok to take it further (kissing as one example). Also each date you do something different. You never stop dating, even when married.



tehuti88 said:


> Interesting and discouraging. I wonder if that user secretly doesn't like me. No clue why, but I wouldn't be surprised, I tend to have that effect on people. Especially when I kind of like _them_, myself.


 :hug



Ai said:


> Getting a chunk sliced out of my finger tomorrow. Not terribly looking forward to it... The not going to work bit might be nice, though... even while slightly maimed...


I wish you the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ANX1 said:


> Just be yourself and enjoy their company. Dating is about getting to know each other, how you work together as team, etc. Just make sure you treat her with respect, love and respect her space until she says it's ok to take it further (kissing as one example). Also each date you do something different. You never stop dating, even when married.


Thanks.


----------



## f1ora

wow it's pouring and the thunder sounds super loud/sharp


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Aw cute bunnies. :3

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thanks.


You're welcome mate. 



f1ora said:


> wow it's pouring and the thunder sounds super loud/sharp


That thunder storm seems to be making the rounds.

If see the flash, count how many seconds until the thunder. Each second between flash and thunder is like a km away from you.


----------



## Uniqueme

I think it might be working but im not sure


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

ShadowOne said:


> http://digg.com/video/sleepy-meerkat
> 
> why the hell does this person get to have meerkats in their lap. what life decisions did they make to reach this pinnacle and why couldnt i have made them


They're probably a biologist or something like that? Scientists do get to do a lot of interesting things, yes, but there must also be lots of downsides to being one. I personally really don't find meerkats especially attractive anyway, maybe partly because they have featured in some very annoying UK television adverts.


----------



## komorikun

the cheat said:


> I feel ya.  :hug


It was from this comment in reddit. Thought it was clever.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/6tsa3l/_/dlni6ke



> If you're choking somebody properly, and I'm talking putting pressure on the arteries to cut off blood flow to the brain and not just cutting off air flow, then the time between when the threat is eliminated (guy goes unconscious and limp) and death is surprisingly small. And if you think it's reasonable that the kid holds on to the guy's throat for a few seconds after going limp to make sure he isn't faking it so he can go back to attacking the son then it would be pretty hard to argue that this was an unreasonable use of force.
> 
> Edit- Thank you all for responding and telling me I'm wrong. Also, thank you all for not reading the other responses to my comment, it's awesome getting a new, nearly identical reply every minute.
> So yes, if we assume that this 43 year old man who had spent his life bouncing in and out of jail had a perfectly healthy heart then the son in this scenario must have maintained an effective choke on his limp, unconscious body for 2 to 4 minutes before letting go in order to guarantee his death.
> 
> So what makes more sense to you? That this 43 year old career criminal maybe had some substance abuse issues and probably not the generally healthiest lifestyle and had a weak heart and died faster than normal from being choked, or that the kid in this story choked him to unconsciousness and then kept his fingers wrapped around a limp, unconscious man's throat, completely blocking blood flow to the brain, for 2-4 minutes?
> 
> Personally I don't really care. *I think beating a woman in front of her son is a Kevorkian-esque cry for help *and I wouldn't fault the kid if he continued throttling the man's corpse for 20 minutes until the cops got there.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

People are so annoying.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

komorikun said:


> It was from this comment in reddit. Thought it was clever.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/6tsa3l/_/dlni6ke


Oh... I thought you were crying for help from someone like Dr. Kevorkian...cause I am lol


----------



## Kevin001

Somebody said I should be a personal trainer.......hmm thanks.


----------



## tea111red

O_O


----------



## Blue Dino

Constant stress and worries will gradually make a come back starting tomorrow.  Well.. technically later today. 

This week and a half went by too fast.


----------



## Ai

ANX1 said:


> I wish you the best and a speedy recovery.


Thanks


----------



## Just Lurking

> Deadly rally accelerates removal of Confederate statues


Who the f*** wrote _that_ headline?

Did that get a laugh out of the office?


----------



## Kevin001

Please say yes....please say yes.


----------



## Lohikaarme

It's too easy sometimes to hone in on the symptom and mistake it for the problem.


----------



## Crisigv

Sometimes I hate being a woman.


----------



## Overdrive

J'fume la vie dans un gros joint.


----------



## BAH

3 and a half hrs to go...


----------



## Memories of Silence

Discussing permanently banned members is not allowed, so some posts in here have had to be deleted.


----------



## PocketoAlice

How tf did I end up going for coffee and came back with a gig to paint a mural on the side of a building?

Wtf how do these things happen where am I who am I who are you


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Silent Memory I like your new avatar.


----------



## Memories of Silence

SamanthaStrange said:


> @Silent Memory I like your new avatar.


Thanks.  I think yours are always nice.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks.  I think yours are always nice.


Thank you!


----------



## CNikki

People who just irritate the crap out of me. I know I can avoid looking up anything about them, but it's repulsive. Why...?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PocketoAlice said:


> How tf did I end up going for coffee and came back with a gig to paint a mural on the side of a building?
> 
> Wtf how do these things happen where am I who am I who are you


 Don't know but it sounds like an interesting trip. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

PocketoAlice said:


> How tf did I end up going for coffee and came back with a gig to paint a mural on the side of a building?
> 
> Wtf how do these things happen where am I who am I who are you


That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Chevy396

Wren611 said:


> I'm thinking about the sinus headache I currently have and what I could do that's relaxing enough that it won't get any worse.


A hot shower always relaxes me when I have a headache or back pain. As long as it's not a migraine, or it makes it worse.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Money is the root of all evil


----------



## Chevy396

This was pretty heartwarming. It's nice to see some good news...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ai said:


> Thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's my brother's birthday and he just asked me 'are you 25? Isn't there a time where we're the same age?' lmfao. He's really bad with months/time and he actually thought that at certain points of the year we were the same age and apparently he'd been wondering for some years when that happens. But really we're always at least a year apart and sometimes 2 years in digits.


----------



## cinto

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's my brother's birthday and he just asked me 'are you 25? Isn't there a time where we're the same age?' lmfao. He's really bad with months/time and he actually thought that at certain points of the year we were the same age and apparently he'd been wondering for some years when that happens. But really we're always at least a year apart and sometimes 2 years in digits.


Ahaha it's my brother's birthday as well he is 30 today.

Happy birthday to your bro.


----------



## tehuti88

I wish they'd get rid of this troll. Pretty obvious who he is.


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


> I found out today I've lost nearly 10 lbs in the past six months or so, without really trying. Part of me is kind of happy about this, and the rest of me is disgusted with that part of me. So much for body positivity.
> 
> All the comments from my coworkers don't make it particularly easy, either... But it's good to know I have to be in literally the worst health of my life in order to be admirable. :blank


I lost like 30lbs or something from my hospitalizations, probably largely because I was so nauseated a lot of the time I couldn't eat, and then because my bowel surgery meant I couldn't digest food properly at first (stuff went right through me). Was nice to see part of my body I hadn't been able to see in quite a while.

Now I'm feeling better and eating better and I think the weight is coming back. :sigh

On the one hand, at least I'm not so nauseated from surgery or illness that I'm too scared to eat lest I throw it up ("Hey, I'm eating, so at least I don't have a kidney infection!" I keep telling myself), and at least I'm not rushing to the bathroom a half hour after eating lest I make a mess all over myself because I ate the wrong thing or I ate at the wrong time of day or whatever random reason...but still.

Was nice to be thinner for once even if it was for the wrong reasons. :sigh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh. I guess I feel better now.


----------



## lilyvinn

How someone who also has SA can be so inconsiderate to my feelings.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yup so there goes S&C back on ignore along with Frustration.


----------



## tehuti88

"But maybe give us guys with social anxiety or other issues some sort of advantage in dating, give us *first shot at the women* or something."

_Lord Of The Flies_, anyone? :lol (Only I don't think that had any women in it...hm...)

But what about the women with social anxiety? First shot at the men? Pretty please...? :crying:

Posting it here because the guy is deliberately ignoring me. Don't want to flatter him with my "interest."


----------



## Just Lurking

I'd never seen the word "foibles" before in my life, and I've seen it twice in the past week, now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

splendidbob said:


> Yup so there goes S&C back on ignore along with Frustration.


:yes


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Kevin001

I'm being tested big time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It'll have to wait a month I guess


----------



## tea111red

buttered flies .


----------



## Ai

Nevermind. It was stupid and I shouldn't have posted about it in the first place. Meh.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> Yup so there goes S&C back on ignore along with Frustration.


I should probably just do that too. I usually actively ignore it, but got tricked into yet another of those bull**** "Why do women stay with their abusers? They deserve what they get" sorts of threads via the recent discussions tab. I like to think I am a pretty even tempered person. There are few topics that light my fuse easily. That is one of them.

Bro, I will _*eat*_ you.


----------



## tehuti88

(Probably had nothing to do with me, but I'm paranoid this way.)



Ai said:


> Nevermind. It was stupid and I shouldn't have posted about it in the first place. Meh.


I saw your post and meant to reply to it later.  I'm often bad at such things but don't mean it. (There are swarms of other users I've abandoned in this thread alone.)

...

I found the cached version. (My memory is poor also and I couldn't remember what I'd read.) Perhaps you deleted it for different reasons and I'm not sure how comfortable you are having the details out there so I'll just say I'm sorry the doctors haven't managed to find out what's wrong. I was lucky to have a quick diagnosis in my case. But I remember fearing that I would literally never be able to eat again. Five days without. I thought for sure I was going to need a feeding tube. ;_; I never want to go through that again (though with this procedure, it's pretty much a deal of not if, but when).

And that was just the kidney infection, the digestion required a whole other solution (though fortunately I found one on my own after the doctor failed).

I hope some doctor is able to figure out what's wrong in your case, and that you can start feeling more comfortable with yourself. (Know all about that, too.) :squeeze

ETA, that sidebar has sucked me into more unpleasant discussions than I care to count... :roll I never even posted in S&C before I noticed the sidebar.


----------



## waterfairy

lilyvinn said:


> How someone who also has SA can be so inconsiderate to my feelings.


Welcome to SAS. There are many inconsiderate people on here, but there are some really good ones on here too. Just try to ignore the negativity.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

Ohh...locked. :um


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Aaaaaaahhh!


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Too old/tired/too many other life problems for games. Leave me alone, find someone else to bother, I don't care enough to do this.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I wish diagnosis of illnesses was a lot easier as it seems to be more difficult than finding the treatment


----------



## Winds

Well that was a crazy dream.


----------



## Equity




----------



## tehuti88

Reporter on HLN who thinks that wearing glasses automatically makes her smarter: "...But this just exasperates the problem..."

THE WORD IS _EXACERBATES_, YOU DUMB BROAD.


----------



## AussiePea

Entry oversteer with steady state understeer, damn these drivers can be painful.


----------



## Chevy396

This girl kitten is a bit of a psychopath. She was being all cute and meowing at me until a bird caught her eye, then she started staring at it like she wanted to eat it. It's like she instantly transformed into a miniature tiger. Apparently she did that to the chickens when she was even younger too. I guess her hunger for birds is genetic. She hasn't had time to learn it yet.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> *This girl kitten is a bit of a psychopath*. She was being all cute and meowing at me until a bird caught her eye, then she started staring at it like she wanted to eat it. It's like she instantly transformed into a miniature tiger. Apparently she did that to the chickens when she was even younger too. I guess her hunger for birds is genetic. She hasn't had time to learn it yet.


Sexist. Lol.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Sexist. Lol.


Well, some things you just cannot deny. Like the inherent craving all females of any type have for killing and eating things. Usually their mates, but of course birds too.


----------



## CNikki

My cousin, whom I haven't seen since I attended my uncle's wake, died this past Sunday due to a massive heart attack. He was only in his early fifties. My mother, who is by blood his aunt, now counts this as the sixth person she has lost within the span of a year.  Might be able to attend to the wake if I am able to.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I have read that you should never go to bed angry at someone close to you, and I really do try to abide by that rule, but even I have my limits. :sigh


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> I have read that you should never go to bed angry at someone close to you, and I really do try to abide by that rule, but even I have my limits. :sigh


:frown2: What happened? You don't seem like the type to get mad easily.


----------



## Chevy396

I think I figured out what is wrong with my memory systems. For the last few years I have been high on something or other pretty much 24/7. I can't remember much of it now that I'm sober, because of "state dependent memory". If I were to get high on something or drunk, I would probably be able to access those memories more readily. But as it is, I keep wondering if I've done or said everything before, and the reason is likely due to not being able to access memories from that time period easily. It is still possible, but it takes work and a little brain hacking skill.

At least I hope that's the only problem. And it does seem to be improving.


----------



## Steve French

All I see when I open up the web are things related to nazis or fascists or white supremacists. This is getting to be quite the moral panic.


----------



## tehuti88

I feel like filling this post with asterisks.

http://www.yourtango.com/2017305785...ard-survives-attempted-murder-clifford-currie


----------



## blue2




----------



## tehuti88

blue2 said:


>


Okay, that made me laugh. :lol


----------



## Ai

Stitches are gross.


----------



## blue2

tehuti88 said:


> Okay, that made me laugh. :lol


Well that's good, but its a pity this method of generating laughter doesn't work in the real world, unless I start carrying around a picture of Asterix on the slight chance someone ever says that


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why is this place so dead? Where is everyone? Let's start a riot! :twisted


----------



## harrison

Yesterday three people sat around me on the train - two ladies and a guy. By the way they were talking and what they said it wasn't hard to work out how they knew each other - the two women worked together in a government department of some kind, in events management probably - and the guy was in a similar one, but not with them.

Just observing the social dynamics and remembering all the nonsense people have to carry on with made me glad I don't have to do that every day. I don't think I have the strength to deal with it anymore - and I could only ever do it before using a fair bit of medication.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why is this place so dead? Where is everyone? Let's start a riot! :twisted


I will bring the pitchforks, lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why is this place so dead? Where is everyone? Let's start a riot! :twisted


I'll bring the sandwiches.  :grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I will bring the pitchforks, lol.





ANX1 said:


> I'll bring the sandwiches.  :grin2:


:evil:yay


----------



## cosmicslop

How am I supposes to tell people I want to do a true crime tour of Charles Manson without people reacting and looking at me like I'm Charles Manson.


----------



## harrison

cosmicslop said:


> How am I supposes to tell people I want to do a true crime tour of Charles Manson without people reacting and looking at me like I'm Charles Manson.


Maybe just go and do the tour without telling them?


----------



## cosmicslop

harrison said:


> Maybe just go and do the tour without telling them?


Yeah, Honestly I think that's the best thing to do just so I meet with people on that tour who obviously have the same morbid curiosity.


----------



## tehuti88

This is weird. I just had a brief flicker of deja vu, and then that flicker of deja vu turned into some sort of deja vu of having experienced deja vu. Then it was gone.

What I hate most is that deja vu makes perfect sense in the few seconds you're feeling it, then when it's over you can't figure out how it made any sense at all.


----------



## tehuti88

I think I'm having olfactory hallucinations again. This time it's a really unpleasant smell I can't put my finger on, though it reminds me of an awful taste I experienced once in a dream, and so that makes it really gross. Usually I can describe the scents, but not this time.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SamanthaStrange said:


> :evil :yay


So you are bringing the little red men?   :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> This is weird. I just had a brief flicker of deja vu, and then that flicker of deja vu turned into some sort of deja vu of having experienced deja vu. Then it was gone.
> 
> What I hate most is that deja vu makes perfect sense in the few seconds you're feeling it, then when it's over you can't figure out how it made any sense at all.


When reading your post I'm going -










That's deep.


----------



## BAH

Whoa


----------



## harrison

Jesus, there are some really strange meetup groups.


----------



## Sabk

Since I need to get my laptop fixed, I decided to do some drawings by hand. I haven't done that in a long time, apart from a few sketches. Detailed ones? Not really. It'll take a while to finish them all but worth it in the end.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Why did I have to be an idiot and eat my mom's cooking? I should have known it would give me a migraine with the ingredients she uses, and possibly a stroke. Somehow she convinced me that it was good, so I tried some of the jelly that she made. To me, she is like one of those creepy old ladies that is always trying to poison you with her food. Now I am having a migraine, panic attacks, and my stomach is in agony. I keep worrying that it's going to turn into a seizure/stroke like in the past. I guess it is my own fault, but I can't keep my guard up 24/7. And I've told her at least 20-30 times that those kind of non-organic ingredients cause this. I don't think she cares one bit. I kind of convinced myself to trust her that if she was offering it then it had safe ingredients in it for me. Fell for it again. It's not easy when you can't even trust your own mom's cooking not to hurt you.


----------



## Rains

How I managed to get pizza on my neck?


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## cnate

Wondering if I had everything I wanted, would I be happy.


----------



## SplendidBob

Rains said:


> How I managed to get pizza on my neck?


 were you particularly hungry? (pizza flying everywhere due to speed eating)


----------



## thetown

i hate my personality. life sucks. dreams are all going to ****.


----------



## Rains

splendidbob said:


> were you particularly hungry? (pizza flying everywhere due to speed eating)


Yeah I think it's pizza shrapnel from being a bit too hasty.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

the fireflies song sounds a million times better when it's loaded with various layers of distortion and pure memery

it's like it was meant to be


----------



## SplendidBob

Rains said:


> pizza shrapnel


:lol

Be careful.

I tried the roasted vegetables. Works quite well, even obviously poisonous things like courgettes are edible when cooked in a little fat. The only difficulty seems to be in:

1. Obtaining enough roastable vegetables (I lack culinary imagination, tips plox)
2. Timing the roastings to make them all properly roasted at the same time.. Hmm.


----------



## thetown

1000th post! 

Idk how to feel about this


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I like this song a lot. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWelshOne

Y'know that thing where you get random songs stuck in your brain? Sometimes it's awesome, sometimes it sucks.

Today's offering from TheWelshOne's brain:











And then, bizarrely...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@TheWelshOne That happens to me all the time, and more often that not, it is a totally random song that I haven't even heard lately. The most recent one was a Kid Rock song, and I have no idea where it came from, lol. Brains are weird. :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The woman who swept me off my feet on August 10th.

:mushy


----------



## TheWelshOne

@SamanthaStrange lol I'm glad I'm not the only one it happens to in such a random way.

Sad side note that probably only my fellow Brits will understand...

http://news.sky.com/story/veteran-tv-host-sir-bruce-forsyth-dies-at-89-10994250

:crying: RIP Brucie


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

I'm frustrated that I have to make several half-hearted comments like this, before I can add a link to my posts, but I suppose it is understandable on the part of the forum owners.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If he's on the level then this will be a great deal/purchase for me


----------



## tehuti88

Not only did my sympathy go totally unnoticed (not only this time but almost every other time too, hadn't even realized that until now), but apparently people like me don't even deserve a modicum of sympathy ourselves...all right, I get it. Deleting my encouraging comments. And I'll be kind enough to not comment in the future, now that I know how annoying I am.

I guess I shouldn't have felt so bad that I wasn't able to help when my help wasn't even wanted in the first place. I just feel dumb that I didn't pick up on this sooner. They were probably ridiculing me in their mind the entire time.


----------



## Lohikaarme

How do I find a music video by only describing the bits of the video clip I can recall, without knowing either the artist or the song name?? :sigh :sigh


----------



## tehuti88

Feels good deleting those posts. Moron that I was.

More and more often, people I didn't even know I had an issue with seem to be ignoring me while replying to everyone else. I'm getting tired of putting effort into responses. I'm finally getting bitter and angry. Maybe I should stop trying to be polite and be the sarcastic, uncaring b**** most people seem to assume I am anyway. I'm getting close as it is.

Plus most of the newbies seem to be trolls nowadays, so, my newfound total b****iness would go to good use.


----------



## Sabk

I've said numerous times that i would rather clean than cook. Not a fan of cooking. But each time i watch Chopped, i fantasize about a fully stocked kitchen; for the sake of challenging myself and cooking something as quickly as they do - if it really happens that way...reality tv and all.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## SFC01

tehuti88 said:


> Feels good deleting those posts. Moron that I was.
> 
> More and more often, people I didn't even know I had an issue with seem to be ignoring me while replying to everyone else. I'm getting tired of putting effort into responses. I'm finally getting bitter and angry. Maybe I should stop trying to be polite and be the sarcastic, uncaring b**** most people seem to assume I am anyway. I'm getting close as it is.
> 
> Plus most of the newbies seem to be trolls nowadays, so, my newfound total b****iness would go to good use.


i hope my post on that thread didnt contribute.

Just pick and choose the threads to be sincere and helpful on - asking why girls he finds unattractive at work dont bother talking to him anymore isnt the most pressing of problems people have on here.


----------



## tehuti88

SFC01 said:


> i hope my post on that thread didnt contribute.


Nah, I notice you hadn't gotten a reply either, yourself. I'm mainly irked that I wasted time in that thread and in some unrelated ones. (A different thread triggered my irritation earlier.)

It's kind of hard nowadays to tell what threads it's worthwhile to reply to or not.


----------



## Charmander

"What is it about this company that attracted you?"

"What are you hoping to gain from your experience with us?"

Wish I was good at knowing how to feign enthusiasm. :fall


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Nah, I notice you hadn't gotten a reply either, yourself. I'm mainly irked that I wasted time in that thread and in some unrelated ones. (A different thread triggered my irritation earlier.)
> 
> It's kind of hard nowadays to tell what threads it's worthwhile to reply to or not.


Just be snarky at all times.


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> Just be snarky at all times.


I'm just about there. :lol


----------



## SplendidBob

tehuti88 said:


> Nah, I notice you hadn't gotten a reply either, yourself. I'm mainly irked that I wasted time in that thread and in some unrelated ones. (A different thread triggered my irritation earlier.)
> 
> It's kind of hard nowadays to tell what threads it's worthwhile to reply to or not.


I am guessing it was a frustration thread. Pretty much my general rule now is that people posting in frustration don't want any advice or help, they just want people to agree with them.

But don't give up being helpful imo, just save it for people who might appreciate it


----------



## Just Lurking

splendidbob said:


> I am guessing it was a frustration thread. Pretty much my general rule now is that people posting in frustration don't want any advice or help, they just want people to agree with them.
> 
> But don't give up being helpful imo, just save it for people who might appreciate it


I figure if the original poster doesn't appreciate it, then it might help some random person who comes across it a few years later through Google, instead.

You never know who's lurking or appreciating your input here.


----------



## SplendidBob

Just Lurking said:


> I figure if the original poster doesn't appreciate it, then it might help some random person who comes across it a few years later through Google, instead.
> 
> You never know who's lurking or appreciating your input here.


Yup very good point.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Wren611 said:


> Yep. :frown2: I had a little cry about that when I heard. He was such a massive part of all our lives. The Generation Game was one of my favourites as a child.


Ikr, mine too.



> I'm actually thinking about the Rimmer song you posted earlier. I'd forgotten about it until just now lol. Red Dwarf was another show I loved growing up.


Lol, it randomly pops into my head every so often but I haven't actually seen that episode in years. I used to love it but I haven't seen the new ones they've been doing. Feels too much like money-grabbing to me somehow (plus the last original season kinda sucked).


----------



## harrison

TheWelshOne said:


> Sad side note that probably only my fellow Brits will understand...
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/veteran-tv-host-sir-bruce-forsyth-dies-at-89-10994250
> 
> :crying: RIP Brucie


Didn't realise he was so big over there or had been on TV so long. That would be very sad - sorry to hear it. We used to have more British shows on here although we still get quite a few.


----------



## CNikki

"You should try opening up, it will do you some good."
-opens up about myself-
"Ugh, you're so self-centered. Things could be worse."

Why do I bother again?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@CNikki

Not what you say, how you say it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This man has 30 women choosing to date him and he plays 3x roles, rugby, soccer and a Usain bolt impression. :lol

Hilarious TV show (Take Me Out).


----------



## estse

Death, or some type of way out. Way away. Away.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Looks like I'll be buying a barely used Marshall Amp Head & Line 6 4x12 Cab for less than half the retail price brand new next month. Such a sweet deal!


----------



## Ai

It's amazing how much more easily I've been able to talk on the phone lately...


----------



## Rains

splendidbob said:


> :lol
> 
> Be careful.
> 
> I tried the roasted vegetables. Works quite well, even obviously poisonous things like courgettes are edible when cooked in a little fat. The only difficulty seems to be in:
> 
> 1. Obtaining enough roastable vegetables (I lack culinary imagination, tips plox)
> 2. Timing the roastings to make them all properly roasted at the same time.. Hmm.


I'll actually put just about anything to roast, all in the same dish. Favourites are: potatoes, sweet potatoes, pumpkin, butternut squash, turnips, carrots, brussels sprouts, broccoli, mushrooms, corn, green beans... and probably some other stuff I'm forgetting. The timing thing is something you'll probably get a feel for the more you do it. Basically the longer a veggie takes to cook the smaller I cut it. Or with some stuff (like potatoes and carrots) I might boil it in water for 15 minutes in the microwave, drain, then throw it in the over dish / tray with other raw veggies that take less time (like broccoli or mushrooms). Also, mixing in crushed garlic tastes really good.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ai said:


> It's amazing how much more easily I've been able to talk on the phone lately...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I hope I can get a better car sometime soon. My car is huge and inefficient, which means it costs me an arm and a leg to keep it running even on 91. And it can be a ***** to park sometimes.

Ford Focus cars were of interest recently, but according to a recent news story, many of those cars have a fault that can lead to a fire. Goodieeee.

Most of the secondhand cars I've found so far don't really fit my basic criteria, or they have high mileage. Plus I don't think my mom's gonna get me a brand new car anytime soon, lol. Boons of the poor lyfe...


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Currently thinking about how I'll die alone, friendless and how no one will care.

Not necessarily depressed about it, because surely I can't be the only human being who this has and will happen to. As long as I'm not the first I think I can be pretty content with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ai said:


> It's amazing how much more easily I've been able to talk on the phone lately...


Awesome.


----------



## cinto

So bothered I don't think anyone gets my reply notifications, I'm basically talking to a wall for more than a month now. And I meant to 'edit' a thread I created, but it ended up posting twice instead. This is messy for me.
Can anyone hear mee? Helllooooo...anybody out there...


----------



## tea111red

what am i even supposed to talk about w/ this person

he'll be bored to tears and/or probably run if i start talking more, haha.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

cinto said:


> So bothered I don't think anyone gets my reply notifications, I'm basically talking to a wall for more than a month now. And I meant to 'edit' a thread I created, but it ended up posting twice instead. This is messy for me.
> Can anyone hear mee? Helllooooo...anybody out there...


Hi! :grin2:


----------



## cinto

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Hi! :grin2:


Hey kiddo. What's up.

How do i get a mod to help me?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

cinto said:


> Hey kiddo. What's up.
> 
> How do i get a mod to help me?


Try sending a moderator a private message with your concerns.


----------



## MCHB

*totally didn't check out the lady's butt as she walked behind the counter at MEC today*

#lies.

(I'm a terrible person for being attracted to the opposite sex...Feminist/SJW rage messages can be texted to 637-5309)


----------



## cinto

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Try sending a moderator a private message with your concerns.


Aye Yai Yaii
Thank you. How was yer day?


----------



## llodell88

i wonder if the elipse coming up is gonna make me go crazy. the weather used to f me up so bad, not as bad now, but still.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

cinto said:


> How was yer day?


It was good! It was my friends (the one I had a date with) 31st birthday today so I left her cute messages on her Facebook wall. I also mentioned to her that we should plan our second date soon. She told me she would like that. Now I have to come up with ideas.

I am now trying to go to sleep but my brain won't shut off lol.


----------



## Steve French

The growth on my *** is gone. And when I went to see the doctor and did his little interview, he agreed with my self-diagnosis. Got a date with the head doc in October. Only two months away, when I expected due to previous experience at least nine or even a year.

I should go to the gym. Right now. Middle of the night when it's empty. But it is Friday. I wonder if there are any drunkies in there, or a bunch of other people who have the same idea.


----------



## firestar

I should have tried harder to sleep last night. I need to focus today.


----------



## Mrs Robot

I really hate my generation. I wish was born a different time.


----------



## SplendidBob

So my neck problem seems to be getting worse again, and my old stomach problem has come back (evidently gastritis). **** sake body. Time to chill on the caffeine again (of all things). Ugh. Low fat greek yoghurt absolutely destroyed it last night.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> what am i even supposed to talk about w/ this person
> 
> he'll be bored to tears and/or probably run if i start talking more, haha.


Stop it! lol. From what you've posted, he seems shy, so maybe he's worrying about the same thing when he talks to you. I'm still rooting for you.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

A lot of the writing I posted on this website when I was 16-17 was really weird and robotic. Reading it is jarring and slightly embarrassing, tbh. I almost feel like editing it to suit my current 'style', which is much more natural, grammatically correct, and expressive by comparison. But that wouldn't be fair to me or anyone else. I'll try and appreciate the progress.

"Anxiety is the primary emotion elicited at school".

LOL.

If I were intending to be overly dramatic these days, I'd say something like this:
"Rather than, say, anything of value, school has taught me that I should spend every second there impossibly insecure and on the verge of a mental breakdown."

That's what it was like when I was 17.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to meet a hermit gal so that we can be recluses together


----------



## CNikki

Looking through old clothes, shoes and other accessories and I hate the fact that some of them tie to memories I ultimately regret. Sounds stupid, but this is why I hate browsing through things I end up forgetting about until they surface.

Also like how I said this summer I would try to lose weight. If anything, I think I've gained. I long to have the figure I had just a year ago.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Canadian Brotha said:


> I need to meet a hermit gal guy so that we can be recluses together


I fixed it for myself. Lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SamanthaStrange said:


> I fixed it for myself. Lol.


Great minds eh? Could be the start of something beautiful between you and I. What do ya say we meet at "The Cave" for some brunch and start looking through bunkers for the apocalypse? lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Canadian Brotha said:


> Great minds eh? Could be the start of something beautiful between you and I. What do ya say we meet at "The Cave" for some brunch and start looking through bunkers for the apocalypse? lol


:heart :lol


----------



## thetown

another day, more headaches and stress


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Lovecrushed said:


> another day, more headaches and stress


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SamanthaStrange said:


> :heart :lol


Awww, :heart ya too hun! We're gonna be just fine together in the mantle when everyone is dead, haha


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> Stop it! lol. From what you've posted, he seems shy, so maybe he's worrying about the same thing when he talks to you. I'm still rooting for you.


lol, yeah. he does seem shy sometimes, but sometimes he looks and is really confident. also has seemed "aggressive." it's weird to see this in one person and to see them acting that way towards me. really not used to it.

thanks for rooting for me! he seems to fit what i go for and like he'd be good for my life (lol, i already know he's been good for it).

i guess i have some things i could talk about w/ him, i just have to wait for my nerves to calm down more, lol. i need to feel more comfortable and reassured.


----------



## tea111red

i thought i looked bad yesterday and he still seemed happy to see me (i think....). that made me get more feelings, i think, lol. 

oh boy........hopefully things keep progressing.


----------



## riverbird

It's ridiculous how sad I just became while watching an episode of Planet Earth II and seeing weird see through yellow ants shoot acid at crabs who were migrating to mate and one of them dying. It just wanted to mate!

... I think I need more sleep. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Like having a personal troll..


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Persephone The Dread said:


> Like having a personal troll..


You're famous! :b


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> Like having a personal troll..


Great feeling, yeah? :lol


----------



## Nitrogen

Wonder if it's possible to not really have SA anymore yet retain AvPD (or symptoms of). Because I notice that my anxiety around people isn't nearly as bad ... but I don't want to develop deep connections with people, or am fearful of it, fearful of the vulnerability that comes with people knowing more about me beyond an acquaintance level.

There's a thin line between SA and AvPD and comorbidity exists, the core fear at the heart of each disorder is the same though: fear of rejection. I was wondering also if avoidant personality just social or can it be sort of with any source of stress? As in, could it lead to procrastination of important things simply because they become a source of stress you are unable to deal with.

'Cause I've been dealing with that a lot too lately.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SamanthaStrange said:


> You're famous! :b





tehuti88 said:


> Great feeling, yeah? :lol


The forum has been a bit slow lately so I guess it's mildly entertaining for now lol.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I think my computer is about to croak. :?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Lohikaarme said:


> I think my computer is about to croak. :?


Are you trying to use a frog as a laptop again?


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

Oh gosh. Now it seems that I need to have fifteen posts before I can send a private message! But what I don't understand is how I have already sent somebody a private message, before having this restriction imposed upon me. Oh well. I suppose I will just have to type out some more superfluous messages.

I apologise in advance to those whose threads will necessarily be poluted by my waffle.


----------



## Lohikaarme

SamanthaStrange said:


> Are you trying to use a frog as a laptop again?


I may or may not have spent an exorbitant amount of time perusing the Frog thread, don't tell anyone but there's a chance it might be contagious :eek


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

Now I am thinking that I can make another post in this thread, since somebody else has posted during the intervening period of time, so it won't be a double-post anymore if I do that.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

.


----------



## Kevin001

Oceanid Anchoress said:


> Oh gosh. Now it seems that I need to have fifteen posts before I can send a private message! But what I don't understand is how I have already sent somebody a private message, before having this restriction imposed upon me. Oh well. I suppose I will just have to type out some more superfluous messages.
> 
> I apologise in advance to those whose threads will necessarily be poluted by my waffle.


Really? I thought there was just a limit on how much you can send in a certain time frame for new users.


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

Kevin001 said:


> Really? I thought there was just a limit on how much you can send in a certain time frame for new users.


That's what the message told me, anyhow.


----------



## CNikki

Wanting to head to bed and call it a night. Otherwise I'm just going to sit here and sob over the fact that I will most likely die alone.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I have accomplished so much .. but nothing beats this. Today I did the impossible.

I put back on a rubber band that fell off.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sometimes when I don't know what people look like on this forum I imagine them as random musicians etc for some reason. There's one poster who I always picture as a younger (early 2000s,) Shirley Manson from Garbage for some reason.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dang, I got up late today.


----------



## cinto

Practicing my elmo impersonation


----------



## Lohikaarme

Where do I start searching with no clues


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Where do I start searching with no clues


That's the main problem with search engines. You have to know in detail what you're looking for in order to find it. I'm looking forward to when Google's AI can read your mind and predict what you're going to look for then serve it to you. It would be like heaven, IMO. As long as there is no judgement, lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> Where do I start searching with no clues


Describe it to me? or make a thread about it. It's possible I or someone else here have seen it.


----------



## Sabk

I need to learn how to take things one day/step at a time. I'm overwhelming myself trying to fix everything at once.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## shyvr6

I desperately need a new monitor. Even with the brightness all the way up it's still a little dark.


----------



## Alat88

What certain people where thinking of me when i went outside today, was the guy in the red corsa laughing at me?
Will i ever break free from this depressing mundane cycle?


----------



## Chevy396

shyvr6 said:


> I desperately need a new monitor. Even with the brightness all the way up it's still a little dark.


Mine is the opposite. I have to turn it all the way down or it gives me a migraine. Maybe we should trade.


----------



## tehuti88

Lohikaarme said:


> Where do I start searching with no clues


I have a lot of clues for this short horror story I read a while back but I can't for the life of me remember what it was now or even where I read it. Looked through all my books, no luck. Not even the supposed geniuses on Reddit helped me. As far as I recall I don't think they even took a guess.

Driving me nuts. :x I want to read that story again!

...I realize this has zero to do with your situation but other people are responding to you with offtopic comments so I thought I'd join in. ops


----------



## Chevy396

I've really been missing out by not drinking coconut water lately. Now that I just drank some I feel so much better. I guess I was pretty dehydrated.


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

Is it not possible to edit posts on this forum, or is this yet another feature cruelly denied me?  I spelt a word wrong and I'm distraught. Heartbroken! But I suppose I will get over it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Oceanid Anchoress said:


> Is it not possible to edit posts on this forum, or is this yet another feature cruelly denied me?  I spelt a word wrong and I'm distraught. Heartbroken! But I suppose I will get over it.


I think you need to have 50 posts or something before the edit button shows. If you want to make random posts, you can always play games in the Just For Fun section.


----------



## tehuti88

Oceanid Anchoress said:


> Is it not possible to edit posts on this forum, or is this yet another feature cruelly denied me?  I spelt a word wrong and I'm distraught. Heartbroken! But I suppose I will get over it.


I think you need to make fifty posts before you can do that.

...I'm sorry but I've been seeing your forum-limitation woes for a few posts now, and to just add to those woes with this information...it's both funny and sad. :lol ;_;


----------



## crimeclub

Oceanid Anchoress said:


> Is it not possible to edit posts on this forum, or is this yet another feature cruelly denied me?  I spelt a word wrong and I'm distraught. Heartbroken! But I suppose I will get over it.


I would be destroyed.. But I'm one of the lucky few who almost never makes any spelling mistaks.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

Probably should eat again. Feeling weak and disorientated. Boy does it sound unappetizing though.


----------



## Chevy396

I just discovered that if you eat chili using tortilla chips instead of a spoon, it tastes 10 times better. I need to go get a patent before somebody rips off my idea.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> I just discovered that if you eat chili using tortilla chips instead of a spoon, it tastes 10 times better. I need to go get a patent before somebody rips off my idea.


LOL, I've done that before.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> LOL, I've done that before.


That's not what it says on my patent. Now I get to sue you for trying to take my glory. :b


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> That's the main problem with search engines. You have to know in detail what you're looking for in order to find it. I'm looking forward to when Google's AI can read your mind and predict what you're going to look for then serve it to you. It would be like heaven, IMO. As long as there is no judgement, lol.


I somehow doubt I'd be very comfortable with the prospect of having Google inside my head 24/7







Although I would probably end up selling my soul to the proverbial devil for the sake of convenience anyway, lmao.



Ominous Indeed said:


> Describe it to me? or make a thread about it. It's possible I or someone else here have seen it.


Well, it's kinda stupid, I am not gonna make a whole new thread asking just for that ops As I mentioned a few posts ago I have been looking for a particular music video (trance maybe?) with no luck so far, the keywords/imagery I have in my possession are too insufficient lol. I am counting on the fact that things come to me out of the blue occasionally  It's on the tip of my tongue, I can feel it.  I don't even listen to that music genre that much anymore--at this point, it's not finding what I'm searching for that irks me :b



tehuti88 said:


> I have a lot of clues for this short horror story I read a while back but I can't for the life of me remember what it was now or even where I read it. Looked through all my books, no luck. Not even the supposed geniuses on Reddit helped me. As far as I recall I don't think they even took a guess.
> 
> Driving me nuts. :x I want to read that story again!
> 
> ...I realize this has zero to do with your situation but other people are responding to you with offtopic comments so I thought I'd join in. ops


Quote me anytime you want, I'd be happy to read your comments  It's interesting to see how my post kick starts different trains of thought 
Argh! So frustrating. >.< I hope you manage to find the title of the story again. I have tried to properly catalogue/bookmark everything I have come across in the past but after a while, it just becomes so exhausting, who has time for that? There's a folder labeled 'Unsorted' right now on my desktop, giving me the evil eye :[


----------



## CNikki

Anxiety and loneliness, once again. I'm used to the fact of being alone, but the anxiety comes in full force as if it's something newly experienced.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> I somehow doubt I'd be very comfortable with the prospect of having Google inside my head 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I would probably end up selling my soul to the proverbial devil for the sake of convenience anyway, lmao.
> 
> *Well, it's kinda stupid, I am not gonna make a whole new thread asking just for that ops As I mentioned a few posts ago I have been looking for a particular music video (trance maybe?) with no luck so far, the keywords/imagery I have in my possession are too insufficient lol. I am counting on the fact that things come to me out of the blue occasionally  It's on the tip of my tongue, I can feel it.  I don't even listen to that music genre that much anymore--at this point, it's not finding what I'm searching for that irks me :b*
> 
> Quote me anytime you want, I'd be happy to read your comments  It's interesting to see how my post kick starts different trains of thought
> Argh! So frustrating. >.< I hope you manage to find the title of the story again. I have tried to properly catalogue/bookmark everything I have come across in the past but after a while, it just becomes so exhausting, who has time for that? There's a folder labeled 'Unsorted' right now on my desktop, giving me the evil eye :[


Are you able to hum or whistle the tune? If so, you can use one of these search engines:
http://mashable.com/2010/03/30/identify-song-apps/#jG_G5xG8ymqA


----------



## Canadian Brotha

How in the hell has no one told me about coconut oil for the hair and scalp? I've used it once and the feeling is quite invigoratingly soothing. Apparently it can help with dandruff too. Damned hippies not keeping me informed!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

CNikki said:


> Anxiety and loneliness, once again. I'm used to the fact of being alone, but the anxiety comes in full force as if it's something newly experienced.


 :hug


----------



## Sabk

2.12 am. According to HIMYM, nothing good ever happens after 2 am.

Tik tok..

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> Anxiety and loneliness, once again. I'm used to the fact of being alone, but the anxiety comes in full force as if it's something newly experienced.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## uziq

what the freaking heck


----------



## gthopia94

It's all about the bull**** nowadays. Nobody cares about the real issues anymore & yet people wonder why things don't get done  .


----------



## BronnieBoo

hmm what should i write to my best friend on this letter ...wait but whats the point she doesnt want me in her life anyway


----------



## riverbird

One of my cousins had a new baby girl this week and named her after our Grandma who passed away when I was in middle school. Really sweet... except now I have to change the middle name I had picked out for my non-existant daughter. I'm a serious name addict, this is not somethig to be taken lightly! I guess the chances of me ever having children is slim, so oh well.

The baby is so freaking adorable though so it's okay.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why is my blood sugar randomly low I ate normally and now it's like I could consume a whole supermarket. I'm fantasising about so many types of food right now.


----------



## tea111red

i wonder how unpleasant it tastes....


----------



## firestar

I can't believe I leave in 24 hours. I feel so unprepared.


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think you need to have 50 posts or something before the edit button shows. If you want to make random posts, you can always play games in the Just For Fun section.


Yes, that's a good idea. Thank you for the suggestion. I am really bad at writing "spam"! 



tehuti88 said:


> I think you need to make fifty posts before you can do that.
> 
> ...I'm sorry but I've been seeing your forum-limitation woes for a few posts now, and to just add to those woes with this information...it's both funny and sad. :lol ;_;


Well I am glad that someone is amused by my plight, hehe. You must be some kind of trickster, I think! 

Oh dear. It will be a long slog to fifty posts at this rate though, and I am really making an effort. By the time I have achieved post-editing capabilities, I will probably have forgotten about what I wanted to correct. Perhaps I should be forbidden from editing my posts forever, because it would might actually be good for me!



crimeclub said:


> I would be destroyed.. But I'm one of the lucky few who almost never makes any spelling mistaks.


Haha! That's a good one.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yup, so my old stomach problem is back, and that means cutting back on all the good stuff (coffee) probably no kratom tonight either. ****ing ibuprofen started it and greek yoghurt sent it into overdrive.

Caffeine withdrawal aint pretty either. Had to have an instant coffee though just now. Also gotta do the "regular small meals" **** which sucks for weight loss.

I tolerate pain and discomfort very very badly lol.


----------



## Crisigv

Sometimes it really hurts being around family that has it all figured out.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Sometimes it really hurts being around family that has it all figured out.


:yes


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

I wish this would just stop.


----------



## Ai

SamanthaStrange said:


>





ANX1 said:


> Awesome.


:smile2:


----------



## Just Lurking

Crisigv said:


> Sometimes it really hurts being around family that has it all figured out.


I find the effect from this can be particularly brutal.

Sometimes, it lasts for days. Even longer if I don't have something else to distract away from it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Sometimes it really hurts being around family that has it all figured out.


I believe you can achieve what they can achieve and probably more. 



Ai said:


> :smile2:


----------



## f1ora

LMAO loser


----------



## Ai

Randomly decided to try that silly Sarahah thing that's been going around, for ****s and giggles. In two weeks, the only message I got was: "I like your butt."

Not even visible enough for _mean_ messages.

But at least my *** has a fan... lol


----------



## riverbird

I haven't seen rain in over two months since I moved to California. My Pacific Northwest heart is going through major withdrawals. On the plus side, my body has adapted to extreme heat. I no longer consider 90+ degree weather to be brutal.


----------



## The Library of Emma

mia wasikowska


----------



## cosmicslop

It's not worth seeing the eclipse at 74% coverage here in California. They even said in the news it will be akin to an overcast day. It's going to be cloudy anyway. **** it. I'm going to wait until 2024, plan a trip for Austin or Dallas TX, and bask in the glory of the path of totality while eating a honey butter chicken biscuit from Whataburger and listening to Pink Floyd.


----------



## Kevin001

I just need to have faith and patience.


----------



## zonebox

50 people waving flags of the defeated stood beneath the old hanging tree, growing in front of our old court, and defending a statue. The town, named after a man of ill repute, and responsible for some of the less fortunate to be left dangling from that tree, is filled with hate. This is the county I live in, the next one over has an established group of KKK, and I'm sick of it all. I'm tired of holding back my tongue on facebook, as former coworkers keep complaining about the "violent" people such as myself who do not agree with their politics.

The past few years it has been getting worst.

I keep trying to find faith in humanity, but such images as these, make it hard. I want to move, but with aging parents, and family to look after, we are rooted here for a while. I like to think of Ghandi's quote
_"You must not lose faith in humanity. Humanity is an ocean; if a few drops of the ocean are dirty, the ocean does not become dirty"_


----------



## tea111red

these flowers that were left.......

hmm.

made me think of a wedding, lol.

hmm.

:stu


----------



## tehuti88

cosmicslop said:


> It's not worth seeing the eclipse at 74% coverage here in California. They even said in the news it will be akin to an overcast day. It's going to be cloudy anyway. **** it. I'm going to wait until 2024, plan a trip for Austin or Dallas TX, and bask in the glory of the path of totality while eating a honey butter chicken biscuit from Whataburger and listening to Pink Floyd.


Looks like it's going to be cloudy here, too. :/ The local news has been raving about this for weeks, gushing over the best places to go see it and covering businesses that are offering special viewing parties...I've been saying all along there's probably going to be a lot of disappointed people because it seems like EVERY time we get a partial eclipse of some kind (never get any total ones), the weather interferes.

Still, I poked a hole in a piece of cardstock just in case...but now the forecast is saying it's a near-certainty for clouds in my state. What'd I say. :roll


----------



## tehuti88

It's starting to grow hilarious when guys think they can lecture _me_ about ridicule and rejection.

Oh, guys...I could give you SUCH a lesson. :lol


----------



## harrison

My son's coming home. I'm going to pick him up at the airport on Thursday morning. He's looking forward to being in cooler weather and being home in general I think. Will be wonderful to see him again - it feels like ages.


----------



## Myosr

@harrison

Great.  
I hope you have a good time.


----------



## harrison

Myosr said:


> @harrison
> 
> Great.
> I hope you have a good time.


Thanks - it's a big relief, we've been worried about him as he's been in Sth Korea for ages. (he's in Hong Kong atm though.) Glad he's heading home.


----------



## Kevin001

The cab driver might try to scam me tomorrow but I can't worry about that, I just need to get there on time. Plus my anxiety will be too high to even say anything.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@harrison

Good to hear that your son is coming home mate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Seeing a dead body being loaded into a hearse today. Then seeing the family upset.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I have applied to a couple of jobs recently and one of them called me back today.

They seemed interested in hiring me. Now I don't want a job anymore!! >.<


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> The cab driver might try to scam me tomorrow but I can't worry about that, I just need to get there on time. Plus my anxiety will be too high to even say anything.


I'll send positive vibes your way. :squeeze I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'll send positive vibes your way. :squeeze I think you'll be fine.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I can't even tell who's trolling anymore.


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> I can't even tell who's trolling anymore.


I just work under the assumption that most of them are, and usually I'm right.

...Which is actually pretty sad, because I'm pretty dense.

I can even put myself into the mindset of a sociopath (in my fiction)...but I can't put myself into the mind of somebody who wants to troll a site full of anxious people. In the exact same manner. Over and over and over again. And I have OCD, so that makes this doubly perplexing. :con


----------



## Kevin001

How can one person be so troubled?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I just wrote a reply to that thread and then it got removed -.- I know he's a troll but my reply was serious.


----------



## CNikki

Came home early enough so that I can see the eclipse...only to have clouds coming in. Nooo!


----------



## tehuti88

Some guys talk about how women treat them like they're "invisible" or "subhuman." Based on how some of those same guys have acted toward me and other women online (and I don't buy this "I don't act like this IRL!" junk for one minute, most people--especially people with SA and/or autism--are NOT that good at hiding their true feelings), I think I can finally see why this happens.

Treat somebody like they're invisible or subhuman, of course they're going to eventually return the favor. I'm too polite to treat anyone like they're subhuman. So there are more guys I'm going to treat like they're invisible from now on.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh wow. I took a quick peek at the sun to see if anything was happening yet since it's supposed to peak in a few minutes. I couldn't see anything different, looks as full as always :con , but when I looked at my cardstock with a hole in it I saw the sun is about half covered. :O So I took a picture of the sun with my tablet. The sun in the image looks normal...but it cast a tiny sun glare off to the side...and the sun glare is in the shape of a perfect crescent!

I imagine this is the closest I'll come to ever witnessing an actual solar eclipse, so, that was pretty neat. Will have to crop and share that photo later.


----------



## Sabk

Pretty much


----------



## zonebox

tehuti88 said:


> Oh wow. I took a quick peek at the sun to see if anything was happening yet since it's supposed to peak in a few minutes. I couldn't see anything different, looks as full as always :con , but when I looked at my cardstock with a hole in it I saw the sun is about half covered. :O So I took a picture of the sun with my tablet. The sun in the image looks normal...but it cast a tiny sun glare off to the side...and the sun glare is in the shape of a perfect crescent!
> 
> I imagine this is the closest I'll come to ever witnessing an actual solar eclipse, so, that was pretty neat. Will have to crop and share that photo later.


I missed it  The clouds were thick and dark today, I noticed it got a tiny bit darker outside but that is about it.


----------



## SplendidBob

Good news, stomach seems ok today, though took both ranitidine and omeprazole so they might be masking it, but pain free is ok by me.


----------



## tehuti88

zonebox said:


> I missed it  The clouds were thick and dark today, I noticed it got a tiny bit darker outside but that is about it.


We were only in the 70% area so I wasn't expecting much. I actually had a much more interesting dream about the eclipse before it happened. :lol

We ended up having some clouds too, especially right at the peak time (around 2:20PM)...I managed to catch a sun flare of the eclipse. I had no idea such a thing would happen. (Fullsize images should be at these links.)

http://i.imgur.com/ZrU7X0Q.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/0wcwQ7J.jpg

(There was a crowd of irked grosbeaks I kept startling away from the feeder every time I went outside to try to get a better picture. I guess they weren't impressed. :lol )


----------



## zonebox

tehuti88 said:


> We were only in the 70% area so I wasn't expecting much. I actually had a much more interesting dream about the eclipse before it happened. :lol
> 
> We ended up having some clouds too, especially right at the peak time (around 2:20PM)...I managed to catch a sun flare of the eclipse. I had no idea such a thing would happen. (Fullsize images should be at these links.)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZrU7X0Q.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/0wcwQ7J.jpg
> 
> (There was a crowd of irked grosbeaks I kept startling away from the feeder every time I went outside to try to get a better picture. I guess they weren't impressed. :lol )


Sweet, thanks for uploading them.


----------



## tulipz

I'm thinking that I should put my laptop down and finish my art project.

buuut I probably won't.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I have numerous photos of my cats, but wish I had got round to videoing them before they died. Never really thought about the audio angle, but it would be nice to have a recording of all the miaowing there used to be. And there won't be another cat because my mum doesn't want the hassle of cleaning up after it any more.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I need to invest in my future more.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> @harrison
> 
> Good to hear that your son is coming home mate.


Thanks mate - hope your family's okay.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Thanks mate - hope your family's okay.


You're welcome mate. 

They are okay, thank you for asking.


----------



## tehuti88

It perplexes me when men complain about women who don't like virgins...and then they talk about how much they don't like women who aren't virgins. (I'm sure this goes the other way too, just haven't seen it nearly as much.)

I can't figure out why one type of pickiness is acceptable ("normal") and the other isn't ("narrowminded"). They seem about equal to me. (And nah, I'm not buying that "society's expectations bla bla bla" crap--unless it's pure sexual attraction, people can choose whether to be picky or not. It's a nice scapegoat but one can't blame "society" for everything, especially when one makes a habit of "rejecting society" and all.)


----------



## harrison

I just tried to read a very long thread - only read some of the posts. I do admire people trying to help here but just reading part of it made me want to go and have a lie down. Good Lord - it was horrendous.


----------



## tehuti88

Dammit, I hate when the troll posts a thread I actually want to reply to.

I'm fairly certain this is one of the good old trolls but he's changed tactic somewhat and it's weird.


----------



## zonebox

tehuti88 said:


> Dammit, I hate when the troll posts a thread I actually want to reply to.
> 
> I'm fairly certain this is one of the good old trolls but he's changed tactic somewhat and it's weird.


Was it one that I have replied to? I'm kind of feeling bad replying to it, but am almost certain it was someone goofing around.


----------



## tehuti88

zonebox said:


> Was it one that I have replied to? I'm kind of feeling bad replying to it, but am almost certain it was someone goofing around.


*checks*

Nah, the one I'm thinking of has no replies to it yet.

This particular tactic involves what look to be serious threads posted by somebody who goofs around the rest of the time...it kind of throws me. :? Not used to this tactic.

...

Oh, I see the thread you're talking about now. That's what I think is yet _another_ alt account (probably unrelated to the one I mentioned). There are too many of them to keep straight anymore. :lol

(Nice reply, BTW. :grin2: )


----------



## SSJB

Depressed to be honest no matches on an online site :/ it started to make me want to know what are my flaws in my looks.


----------



## riverbird

I don't believe in God. I never have, I've never been able to. Tried a few times, it's never worked. Anyway, my sister and I went to the store today and a random lady with two small children was in the same aisle as us. She noticed my leg brace and crutches and asked what happened to my knee and after I told her I broke my knee cap, she kindly asked if she could pray for me. I thought she meant in private, so I said sure, because why not? I'll take any positivity that is offered. She then walked up to me and asked if she could put her hand on my knee. Even though being touched by people I don't know bugs me, I was in a bit of shock and didn't want to be rude, so I said sure. She placed her hand on my knee, bent down, and started loudly praying in the middle of the store. It was the most random encounter I have ever had. It struck my anxiety but I kept it under control. Sweet lady though and I appreciate the gesture.

Strangely enough my leg/knee does feel a bit less stiff now. Can't move it anymore than I could before but it feels different. My mind is trying to process that. Probably just a coincidence.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> Probably just a coincidence.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










0


----------



## ShadowOne

i shouldve grocery shopped..


----------



## livininthedark

Hello, 

I'm new to the forums here. So this will be my first comment.

I'm mostly thinking about what options I have as a 27 year old who has been out of work (by choice to some extent) for a while due to my mental health issues, what options I have as someone who also has no certified skills as I did not go to post secondary school, and how I am going to obtain enough means to get myself out of the dead-end town I am living in to go somewhere where I can make a proper go of my life.


----------



## ShadowOne

gad my hip hurts


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LydeaCharlotte said:


> I have numerous photos of my cats, but wish I had got round to videoing them before they died. Never really thought about the audio angle, but it would be nice to have a recording of all the miaowing there used to be. And there won't be another cat because my mum doesn't want the hassle of cleaning up after it any more.


 I don't get people who complain about cleaning up after cats. Once they're litter box trained it's as easy as it can be. Much easier to deal with than dogs when they want to go out and/or be walked and find THE EXACT SPOT where they need to be in order to poop.

Litter boxes don't even smell if you use the right litter and scoop often. I remember last time I had a cat I couldn't believe how simple it was and how easy cats are to train.


----------



## cinto

It'd be cool If I can afford a silver or a white gold grill for my teeth, so I can look crunk from the South. I really do want em though.


----------



## tehuti88

There have been a few posts in the last few days that clearly violate rules, but nothing's been done. I'm starting to feel discouraged about reporting problem posts. I thought they were pretty obvious. Am I really getting it wrong that frequently now? :|

ETA, since a few users seem to have misconceptions--when I report things, I always try to cite the exact rules they broke, and I often even indicate that the entire post shouldn't be removed, only the offending part, which is often just one paragraph or sentence. So it's not like I'm gung-ho about it or reporting stuff left and right or anything.


----------



## Blue Dino

I just realized now how many active users here have their usernames end with the name "dave".


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The 'dada' poem generator is too fun. I put tons of song lyrics in and then randomised them several times and took the best lines with minor tweaking so that's what my signature (and status) are now.

I like bleak staircase teeth and moon buried pearls. The former sounds like something that would turn up in a Cure song (I didn't use any of their lyrics though.)


----------



## twitchy666

*Humans so stupid animals*

cars have 4 wheels with engine

TV adverts get people obsessed if an interesting colour!

expect to sell swathes of vehicles if all the family look so excited ?

Humans are 1/0 binary y/n want/not

looks good. no tastes/smells in adverts

where does test drive start?

is TV & phone the basis of humankind? see & hear what's not touchable
drifting in orbit of home


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> It'd be cool If I can afford a silver or a white gold grill for my teeth, so I can look crunk from the South. I really do want em though.


----------



## awake_and_alone

Not wanting to go to work today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Nothing like waking up from awful dreams to ruin your day completely. Like I need help ruining my days.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

riverbird said:


> I don't believe in God. I never have, I've never been able to. Tried a few times, it's never worked. Anyway, my sister and I went to the store today and a random lady with two small children was in the same aisle as us. She noticed my leg brace and crutches and asked what happened to my knee and after I told her I broke my knee cap, she kindly asked if she could pray for me. I thought she meant in private, so I said sure, because why not? I'll take any positivity that is offered. She then walked up to me and asked if she could put her hand on my knee. Even though being touched by people I don't know bugs me, I was in a bit of shock and didn't want to be rude, so I said sure. She placed her hand on my knee, bent down, and started loudly praying in the middle of the store. It was the most random encounter I have ever had. It struck my anxiety but I kept it under control. Sweet lady though and I appreciate the gesture.
> 
> Strangely enough my leg/knee does feel a bit less stiff now. Can't move it anymore than I could before but it feels different. My mind is trying to process that. Probably just a coincidence.


Lol, I love how people who pray think God, if God exists, is gonna answer prayers like that.

I imagine God sitting up there, being like, "Well, I was just about to start saving all these starving and/or abused children in the world, but first, let me take care of riverbird's knee, since this old lady asked me to."


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> I just realized now how many active users here have their usernames end with the name "dave".


 I am not sure which came first. Me or them. I think it's a coincidence though. As far as I know there was only one who was active at the time I picked this name and I didn't think about it when I did or I might have picked something else.

It doesn't bother me except that sometimes I worry that people will think I have more than one account or get me confused with someone I completely disagree with.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

the cheat said:


> Nothing like waking up from awful dreams to ruin your day completely. Like I need help ruining my days.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I am not sure which came first. Me or them. I think it's a coincidence though. As far as I know there was only one who was active at the time I picked this name and I didn't think about it when I did or I might have picked something else.
> 
> It doesn't bother me except that sometimes I worry that people will think I have more than one account or get me confused with someone I completely disagree with.


It got a little confusing there when you and WinterDave had almost the same avatar.


----------



## komorikun

Oh yeah, there's chefdave and Daveyboy too.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


>


----------



## gthopia94

Apparently I can't go anywhere without catching some****'s eye and them *****ing about it...****ing neighbors .


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


>


----------



## BronnieBoo

ugh....what if she doesnt want to be my friend anymore
what if she finds someone better...*signs*


----------



## SplendidBob

Afreen88 said:


> Human feet are so gross. Why are they so gross? Yuck.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procrustes  - Though he was all about nicely fitting the beds I think rather than disgusting feet.


----------



## CNikki

Dealing with manipulative and argumentative people. It sucks when it happens to be someone in your family. These are the very people that one defines as toxic and people who bring you down simply because they are. It's actually degrading because they expect nothing else of you, which is the very type of people I've been dealing with almost since day one (and this isn't pertaining to just family, either). I've dealt with this for so long that I'm really wanting to step out of it and actually be the one to take that control. I don't need this any longer.


----------



## tehuti88

_*"YOU WOMEN"*_



...Because that's _always_ a rational argument.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> _*"WO GOES MEN"*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...Because that's _always_ a rational argument.


Let me correct that for you.   :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv

Maybe there's someone else, and I am being lied to.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Please reply?

You have not said anything to me all day, but you keep popping on and off of Facebook messenger every so often. :sigh


----------



## tehuti88

ANX1 said:


> Let me correct that for you.   :grin2:


:lol :clap


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Maybe there's someone else, and I am being lied to.


Watching young and restless or something like that?



tehuti88 said:


> :lol :clap


 :grin2:


----------



## Mc Borg

Has anybody else encountered this?










I didn't know this was a thing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mc Borg said:


> Has anybody else encountered this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know this was a thing.


I think they introduced that recently as a compromise because some people wanted old threads to be locked to avoid necro bumping.


----------



## Dissonance

been a while since I wasted money, that wasn't food or repairs to my car.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Ai

It pisses me off a little bit when older customers scoff at me or make "playful" (snide) comments under their breath as I try to commiserate with them about body insecurities. "Yeah, I can see that. I bet you do," one woman snorts, looking at her friends for support, incredulous at the apparently hilarious assertion that I, someone thinner than her, could possibly know what it's like to resent my body... that I, someone thinner than her, could possibly have ever been deliberately made to feel less than because of that body.

And yes, I know that it's coming _from_ that insecurity and they probably don't mean it maliciously. Hell, some of them probably think it's a _compliment._

It's not.

A.) I was not always as thin as I am right now.

B.) I look like I do because I am sick, and it's not good fun.

C.) People have said some pretty mean **** to me in my lifetime too.

D.) **** you

 By the insane beauty standards touted in the US, I'm not even actually all that thin anyway...


----------



## feels

Gonna probably go back to school in January. Just like a 12-week program that'll hopefully help me get a better job by next year. It's 3,000 bucks tho. I think I can manage if I wait for my tax return but goddamn it's gonna suck. But I just really want a job that I can be proud of (and actually pays a living wage).


----------



## riverbird

I was minding my own business in my bedroom just now My sister calls out to me from the living room:

Her: "Are you having anxiety?"
Me, confused: "No.."
Her: "Oh, when I have anxiety I clear my throat a lot like you're doing."

Didn't realize I was. Now I'm self conscious and I feel like I have to clear my throat even more but I'm scared to.. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Gonna probably go back to school in January. Just like a 12-week program that'll hopefully help me get a better job by next year. It's 3,000 bucks tho. I think I can manage if I wait for my tax return but goddamn it's gonna suck. But I just really want a job that I can be proud of (and actually pays a living wage).


Nursing? Your wholefoods job ain't cutting it? Chipotle? Best of luck to you though, I need to making more as well.......anxiety ugh.


----------



## Blue Dino

Suddenly got a craving for some of these. Definitely gonna have some for dinner sometime this week.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I just flew back from LA, and I already miss the west coast again. I would move back just for the access to cheap international foods and scenery. 

Well, back to spending everyday in hot, humid weather, flat land, and limited supply of certain imported groceries.


----------



## BAH

Lazy af


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

The Ayes to the right: ? The Nos to the left: ?

Well I cannot be absolutely sure, as the tally disappeared into the void before we could make a clear determination--but I think that the Nos have it. The Nos have it. 

Of course it was only a small sample, but I think that the recent exercise in asking other people's opinions on a given proposition--after having very clearly presented all of the pertinent information--was the correct way to go about things. If it was all up to me, so to speak, then a democratic form of government, accountable to all, is the kind that I would like to see remain in place. I have my own thoughts about the appropriate direction of policy matters, but I don't like the idea of forcing these things onto people.

I recognised the reference material, by the way, assuming that the amusingly clever troll is still around to read this, and has not crawled back under its bridge yet.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I'm seriously considering buying this t shirt :lol


----------



## idkmaybewaitwat

i'm thinking if it's me or destiny to blame atm..


----------



## SplendidBob

Ugh, woke up feeling horrible, agitated, went to meeting thing, acted well, good mood, came back, mood gone to **** again. Worried about stuff with some OCD undertones.


----------



## Lohikaarme

****, I just lost 20 tabs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's a really nice day, I should actually, like, go outside or something.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> ****, I just lost 20 tabs.


Trust me, it's a good thing. Once you get to 20 tabs it has become an addiction. This goes for browser tabs _and_ drugs lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Feeling a bit better now. God damn I am mood swingy today.
Oh, I ate some food lol, well that gets to the bottom of that then I suppose. How the hell are you supposed to diet though while actually eating during the day?



SamanthaStrange said:


> It's a really nice day, I should actually, like, go outside or something.


Are there cows near where you are? / in your country? You should go and talk to some of those, just be careful they can turn on you in an instant, and they can move very quickly so be ready.


----------



## tehuti88

Well, you did say you were keeping in touch with them just for fun/the hell of it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> Are there cows near where you are? / in your country? You should go and talk to some of those, just be careful they can turn on you in an instant, and they can move very quickly so be ready.


Yes, cows! I find them to be very good listeners.


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yes, cows! I find them to be very good listeners.


Be careful how much you listen to them though, they are well know to mix their truths with untruths.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lohikaarme said:


> ****, I just lost 20 tabs.


lol I hate it when that happens, but on the other hand most of the time I'm never going back to that stuff. I can tell myself I'm going back to read/watch etc whatever but I'm not lol 9 times out of 10.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I'm chatting sh*t to girls on tinder tonight, I don't why but they love being told they look like serial killers. Who would have thought it?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Man, my drawing of this bird like it has a broken neck. :/ Still good just...sorry bird. 

Also, this damn Wasp in my window keeps freaking me out, keep thinking it'll find a way inside...

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RagnarLothbrok said:


> I'm chatting sh*t to girls on tinder tonight, I don't why but they love being told they look like serial killers. Who would have thought it?


What kind of girls? Just girls in general? What are their interests etc like? What do they look like?


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Persephone The Dread said:


> What kind of girls? Just girls in general? What are their interests etc like?


Usually, it's the younger ones, 18-20 year olds- they're more up for chatting sh*t with me. Don't know about interests, girls don't really list them usually so there's often nothing to go off on their bios.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Usually, it's the younger ones, 18-20 year olds- they're more up for chatting sh*t with me. Don't know about interests, girls don't really list them usually so there's often nothing to go off on their bios.


Ah OK, I've never used tinder but yeah should have thought about that. I guess they mostly probably find it amusing in an ironic way and maybe they don't get that regularly.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ah OK, I've never used tinder but yeah should have thought about that. I guess they mostly probably find it amusing in an ironic way and maybe they don't get that regularly.


True, I guess a lot of guy's opener are just the generic 'hey, how are you'. Like right now I'm just throwing insults from this video at a girl who likes Harry Potter:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RagnarLothbrok said:


> True, I guess a lot of guy's opener are just the generic 'hey, how are you'. Like right now I'm just throwing insults from this video at a girl who likes Harry Potter:


Oh god I forgot about that video, it's one of my favourites lmao.

You're gonna go to Hogwarts and do spells and **** and you're gonna be ****ing pleased about it.

I love how his accent gets more Scottish as it goes along as well.


----------



## Steve French

This site is kind of like my diary. That people can sneak into my room and read, because I left it out for them to do so. When I think about my posting content, it's mostly solitary. I've rarely interacted with people over my five years here.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh god I forgot about that video, it's one of my favourites lmao.
> 
> You're gonna go to Hogwarts and do spells and **** and you're gonna be ****ing pleased about it.
> 
> I love how his accent gets more Scottish as it goes along as well.


Yeah it's amazing. They made a second one which I didn't know about:






Oh god the ending is enough to give me nightmare now


----------



## Crisigv

What's happening today? :rain


----------



## tea111red

why would someone give someone else flowers that are often used in weddings ?

(i'm genuinely curious....)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Yeah it's amazing. They made a second one which I didn't know about:
> 
> [/youtube]
> 
> Oh god the ending is enough to give me nightmare now


lool wtf that ending oh btw that video might be against the rules because of the sexual stuff (and they permaban people if it is,) so you might want to take it down in case.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I have been told already many times I need to be more gregarious and opened to make friends. But when I do, it only seem to make them uncomfortable and even creep them out. Maybe this only applies to people that at least have a normal ideal level of personality and traits. My personality is probably too pathetic for this concept to apply. :lol



tea111red said:


> why would someone give someone else flowers that are often used in weddings ?
> 
> (i'm genuinely curious....)


I have no clue that are particular flowers used for weddings. Maybe because flowers are cheaper than a proposal ring in case of rejection.


----------



## tehuti88

What. The. :wtf

This is like watching a train wreck where you actually once tried to help out the engineer or at least point out that you too have had trouble with trains, and they not only intentionally misunderstood every single thing you said, but also accused you of telling them to go off a cliff. Along with a slew of other unpleasant accusations. I can't believe I actually_ tried_ to be reasonable (and even friendly, once). God I feel like a moron. :x

I really hope I never get so bitter. This can be a warning to me. I _do not_ want to be like that. Experiences like this make me feel like becoming bitter, though. Or cynical and less willing to empathize, at least.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I just realize one thing. In all of my texts, my texts bubbles are usually about 4 to 5x more and bigger than that of the other person's. I am pretty sure this gives others a bad impression of me. A socially desperate and lonely person. It explains why everyone withdraws away from me after getting to know me for a bit. This is probably another indicator I should revert back to a cold icy personality.


----------



## zonebox

My wife and I have a three year plan to exit this state. I hope we can pull through.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

When I joined this site, the typical level of activity was like a bustling city. Now it's generally more like a (large) town. Do miss some (not all!) of those who don't post any more.


----------



## ateivelis

How to get to sleep lol, it's 3AM and I'm still awake and can't fall asleep


----------



## Karsten

I'm a short burst kinda guy. If I could pop in and out of people's lives once every month or so for a few days and still be able to maintain a relationship with them, it would be perfect.

I get so drained and lose enthusiasm/spark if I socialize too often. I find myself falling back on generic, uninspired answers with no real spirited contribution to conversation.


----------



## tehuti88

Pogowiff said:


> I just realize one thing. In all of my texts, my texts bubbles are usually about 4 to 5x more and bigger than that of the other person's. I am pretty sure this gives others a bad impression of me. A socially desperate and lonely person. It explains why everyone withdraws away from me after getting to know me for a bit. This is probably another indicator I should revert back to a cold icy personality.


Same. Except for me it was e-mails. :/


----------



## Dissonance

I've had ONLY two girls who have been attracted to me, one was really intelligent but really emotionally fragile, and had hair far too masculine and short for me, so I rejected her advances. The other girl was really quite a beauty a girl I would say who was a 7/8, but was emotional roller coaster and had quite a bad temper, so I rejected her advances as I would never be that thirsty to deal with crazy.


----------



## Dissonance

Cute Asian Boy said:


> You're overthinking it, just have the experiences.


Hell no. I'm not going to emotionally manipulate women I don't like just for such a disgusting ideology of "experience", that's filthy.


----------



## tehuti88

Watching _Homicide Hunter_, it's a Halloween episode, and in the background you can hear...spring peepers. :lol


----------



## tehuti88

OMG I Googled it and I don't think they even_ have_ spring peepers in Colorado.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Crap. Shouldn't have had that cold brew.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Since making the cow thread with that one video of the highland cows blocking the road, I've just been recommended all these random Scottish farm animal videos






lmfao


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Persephone The Dread :haha


----------



## tehuti88

So, it's irrational/unjustified/mean of us, that we tend to get upset/angry when people constantly call us liar or b**** or sl** or worse. But it's justified when the person who does that to us...gets upset/angry when _others_ supposedly do that to them.

Okay...lesson learned.


----------



## Optic Knight

Persephone The Dread said:


> Since making the cow thread with that one video of the highland cows blocking the road, I've just been recommended all these random Scottish farm animal videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao


I don't understand how this doesn't have a billion views, this is the greatest video on youtube. (not even being sarcastic, I'm bookmarking this to show in class)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Perfection. :lol


----------



## Crisigv

Persephone The Dread said:


> Since making the cow thread with that one video of the highland cows blocking the road, I've just been recommended all these random Scottish farm animal videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao


:lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

WHY THE **** AM I CRYING AGAIN FOR NO REASON?!?!?!?

:rain


----------



## Kevin001

So glad that worked out.


----------



## tea111red

Pogowiff said:


> I have no clue that are particular flowers used for weddings. Maybe because flowers are cheaper than a proposal ring in case of rejection.


O_O


----------



## roxslide

Persephone The Dread said:


> Since making the cow thread with that one video of the highland cows blocking the road, I've just been recommended all these random Scottish farm animal videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao


Oh I was recced that vid too lol. But I constantly watch animal videos so it wasn't surprising


----------



## tehuti88

What's with all the Spammers lately? Are they riding in on the coattails of all the trolls or something...?


----------



## coeur_brise

Silent Memory said:


> This sandwich would be horrible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it has cheese, jam and chocolate.


The cheese seems to me to be peanut butter actually. The peanut butter and grape jam sandwich is a quintessential food item, one of the most highly praised in American cuisine. Yes, it's strange to any other country outside the U.S. but makes perfect sense to the American unconscious. (I'm guessing the flash makes the brown peanut butter more yellow in color.) Mmm, chocolate and bananas. I'm craving nachos actually.


----------



## coeur_brise

I bought a Buddhist mala made of moss agate and I think..jade? Im not sure, but the gemstone powers, they are mine! On that note, I am up and down everyday. There was a different dude who did the shipping route today and as he's loading the boxes onto his truck, I ask him if he's ever been in the military because he looked like a military dude with the uniform on. He says "Nooo, I went a different route. It was the illegal one. Had to get my act together." He did look very hood, if you will. Then I just shrugged my shoulders with my hands out, didn't say a peep,and he copied me as if to say yep. I was physically saying, "Well, you gotta do what you gotta do." ...I guess he agreed? I should've said, Well at least you got out. You know... use actual words.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Persephone The Dread said:


> Since making the cow thread with that one video of the highland cows blocking the road, I've just been recommended all these random Scottish farm animal videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao


Seems like it's a recurring theme of animals on the road not getting out of the way here






'That's no a rabbit, it's a hare' 
'Could be a hare' 
'It's a **** that's whit it is'

Hahahaha


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Seems like it's a recurring theme of animals on the road not getting out of the way here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'That's no a rabbit, it's a hare'
> 'Could be a hare'
> 'It's a **** that's whit it is'
> 
> Hahahaha


lol yeah I loved that bit XD

It's like it's trying to race them.


----------



## Winds

It feels so good outside. Why can't the temperature just stay like this for the rest of the day?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I guess I'm one of those people who's body reacts paradoxically to B vitamins. I pop a B complex pill or two for their purported 'energy boosting' effects, expecting to be ready to go and slay 6 dragons at once as soon as it's processed. 15-20 minutes later I'm lethargically yawning and thinking of the warm softness of my bed and how much I'd like to be in it. If I resist and remain awake, brain fog continues to tarnish my already lousy existence until the **** wears off.

It's so annoying, and I can't find a solid answer as to why it happens. My doctor settles with the conclusion I started this post with, but it seems rather backwards if the human body requires certain amounts of this stuff to function. Adding to the problem is my body's (or should I say, my anxiety's) increasing sensitivity to caffeine since starting Lexapro. I have no seemingly way to reliably increase my energy levels without those always-inconvenient-crashes or anxiety attacks.

I just need a solution. I doubt I'll ever get one, though, at least when I care. 

Perhaps a cool glass of bleach might get the engine going...?


----------



## Memories of Silence

coeur_brise said:


> The cheese seems to me to be peanut butter actually. The peanut butter and grape jam sandwich is a quintessential food item, one of the most highly praised in American cuisine. Yes, it's strange to any other country outside the U.S. but makes perfect sense to the American unconscious. (I'm guessing the flash makes the brown peanut butter more yellow in color.) Mmm, chocolate and bananas. I'm craving nachos actually.


Cheese and jam sandwiches might not be as bad as I thought. My dad gave my nephew a cheese sandwich and a strawberry jam sandwich last night, which were both cut up into little squares. When he wasn't looking, I took a slice of cheese out of one of the cheese sandwiches and put it in one of the jam ones. He ate it, and I don't think he even noticed. 

I forgot about flash making colours look different, so it was probably peanut butter in that photo. I'm sure peanut butter and jam sandwiches are nice for people who like peanut butter.


----------



## SplendidBob

ShatteredGlass said:


> I guess I'm one of those people who's body reacts paradoxically to B vitamins. I pop a B complex pill or two for their purported 'energy boosting' effects, expecting to be ready to go and slay 6 dragons at once it's processed. 15-20 minutes later I'm lethargically yawning and thinking of the warm softness of my bed and how much I'd like to be in it. If I resist and remain awake, brain fog continues to tarnish my already lousy existence until the **** wears off.
> 
> It's so annoying, and I can't find a solid answer as to why it happens. My doctor settles with the conclusion I started this post with, but it seems rather backwards if the human body requires certain amounts of this stuff to function. Adding to the problem is my body's (or should I say, my anxiety's) increasing sensitivity to caffeine since starting Lexapro. I have no seemingly way to reliably increase my energy levels without those always-inconvenient-crashes or anxiety attacks.
> 
> I just need a solution. I doubt I'll ever get one, though, at least when I care.
> 
> Perhaps a cool glass of bleach might get the engine going...?


I never get anything positive from b vitamins tbh either. ****, even when I had a folate _deficiency_ taking the ****ing folate seemed to **** up my mood. I had to get methyfolate (rather than folic acid) and take sporadically.

B vitamins (esp folate and b12) are, to my knowledge, dealt with in the body very differently in different people, and methylation mutations can affect how well you respond to them, it's also crazy complicated with lots of different pathways and ****, and backup pathways and weirdness.

Energy, yeh I got nothing there. I respond well but sporadically to stimulants, of those I have tried modafinil gives me a great little mood boost then a ****ing horrible crash. Ephedrine is induces something akin to mania, and then a god awful crash. I also feel like crap the day after these things.

I don't feel particularly lethargic these days though, just generally ****. I desperately need something to raise my mood up a knotch.


----------



## SplendidBob

lol sorry for the potty mouth in that post, just read it back, accidental


----------



## SplendidBob

@Persephone The Dread @RagnarLothbrok those vids cracked me up. Did they run over the rabbit in the end?


----------



## Chevy396

ShatteredGlass said:


> I guess I'm one of those people who's body reacts paradoxically to B vitamins. I pop a B complex pill or two for their purported 'energy boosting' effects, expecting to be ready to go and slay 6 dragons at once it's processed. 15-20 minutes later I'm lethargically yawning and thinking of the warm softness of my bed and how much I'd like to be in it. If I resist and remain awake, brain fog continues to tarnish my already lousy existence until the **** wears off.
> 
> It's so annoying, and I can't find a solid answer as to why it happens. My doctor settles with the conclusion I started this post with, but it seems rather backwards if the human body requires certain amounts of this stuff to function. Adding to the problem is my body's (or should I say, my anxiety's) increasing sensitivity to caffeine since starting Lexapro. I have no seemingly way to reliably increase my energy levels without those always-inconvenient-crashes or anxiety attacks.
> 
> I just need a solution. I doubt I'll ever get one, though, at least when I care.
> 
> Perhaps a cool glass of bleach might get the engine going...?


Daily exercise and eating healthy.


----------



## SplendidBob

Had to ignore a bunch of forums (and sub forums, because for some reason you have to do that as well now) to stop a lot of the posts here from tanking my mood. Unfortunately that makes the place ****ing tedious, but there is only so much jabbing myself in the eyes I can take, it seems.


----------



## Chevy396

This video was more moving then I first expected. It kind of reminded me what it was like to wake up from my own chemically induced "hibernation" of the past ten years or so, only to find the world has changed quite a bit, and realize how much I had actually learned during that time from all of the studying and thinking I had done. Now I better follow her example and get busy putting it to work in a new business.


----------



## Chevy396

Damn, this one too. Especially since I just moved to Colorado and have PTSD...


----------



## tehuti88

Cripes, about time that horrid thing was closed.


----------



## Dissonance

This is it, this is my life, my life as a young adult will be pretty much just this....


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:con Who knew a laughing emote could be so offensive?


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> :con Who knew a laughing emote could be so offensive?


I checked their post history (now deleted)...there were some issues there. :um


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

@splendidbob Nah, I think they drove past it in the end


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> :con Who knew a laughing emote could be so offensive?


I don't know what you're referring to but you should know by now that having fun on here is not allowed.

NO FUN FOR YOU!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> I checked their post history (now deleted)...there were some issues there. :um


Yeah, I saw some of the posts, I couldn't tell if they were being serious or not. I should have stayed out of it. :sus



crimeclub said:


> I don't know what you're referring to but you should know by now that having fun on here is not allowed.
> 
> NO FUN FOR YOU!


Sometimes I forget. :hide

Bread $2 extra!


----------



## BAH

Hopefully things go right..I just need to wake up early


----------



## kivi

Wow, I remembered the time when I first met a computer and a cd game I played on it (most likely my first computer game). I was in preschool and sometimes went to my mother's job. There were a very few computers that time, one was empty, staying on the corner. They'd sometimes allow me to play games there (no internet, just cd games). I found the first game's name I've played: Hoyle Board Games

The farm card game and "Snakes and Ladders" really creeped me out back then, funny.


----------



## Pongowaffle

This sounds very ironic. You are lonely. You tried to approach and interact with almost every person they see in an overly affectionate and friendly manner. The other person interacts with you the same way as a result of course. Warms up to you very quickly in the latter times you meet. When they do, you feel creep out, irritated and bothered they keep approaching you just to briefly say hi or small talk. So you avoid them and hide next time you see them. Meanwhile you are looking for the next random stranger to approach and be overly friendly to. Cycle repeats in the next few weeks with the new stranger you befriend. You begin to wonder why you have a lot of stalkers. When no one is stalking you in reality. You have no choice but to move to a new area as a result. No stalkers there now. But in the new area, you don't know anyone. So you are lonely. You repeat the process all over again out of loneliness. Sighs.


----------



## tehuti88

It just occurred to me a few days ago that in real life, nobody has ever complimented my looks. Except for my grandmother once, who merely said that I had "perfect skin." But I think her vision wasn't so good, because I recall at the time that I was having a mild acne outbreak, plus my nose is covered with tiny blackheads I've never been able to get rid of.

Maybe a relative complimented my haircut once or twice, I can't remember. I don't really count a haircut as "looks," anyway.

Aside from that, IRL nobody's ever had anything complimentary to say about my physical appearance. Not even other relatives. Not even my parents. In fact, my childhood was spent with my mother always trying to curl my long hair and being disappointed when it straightened back out, and always trying to get me into flowery dresses which I hated...I wasn't girly and pretty enough like the porcelain dolls she collected back then. (She tried to get me into those, too, but I always disliked dolls. I preferred my toy animals. Still not girly and pretty enough.)

I'm really just that ugly, I guess.


----------



## Chevy396

Finally I got some ibuprofen and a heating pad for my neck/back. I should fall asleep comfortable tonight (hopefully not with the heating pad still on).


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*Persephone The Dread*

That's on a good day. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

You have beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## Mc Borg

Sean Carroll on JRE. Nice! Even though I have a lot of disagreements with him, this should be interesting.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> 'the right way to deal with your neuroticism is to increase your conscientiousness because we also know the higher your conscientiousness the lower your neuroticism. Clean your room, organise your life, establish disciplined habits.
> 
> Use a calendar but don't use it as a tyrant (opps. AvPD makes this very hard - with people especially, but even symbolic tools I guess.)- you want to use a calendar like it's your confidant and adviser.
> 
> What that'll do is, it doesn't directly effect your neurophysiology but you know you're reacting as a neurotic person - you react to uncertainty and the unexpected with more physiological preparedness and more expenditure of energy than the average person and so what you want to do is organise your surroundings because it's a lot easier to organise your surroundings, at least to begin with, then it is to do radical reconstruction on your fundamental temperament which you might not be able to do at all.
> 
> The other thing I would say for creative people is if you want to be creative which is very, very dangerous and very, very unlikely to succeed- although absolutely necessary if you happen to be high in openness- is that you should organise the rest of your life except for your creative endeavours, in a pretty traditional and conservative manner. If you can do that. Because what that does is buttress you against the unexpected, and give you some stability along many of the potential dimensions of your life and that frees you up to take larger risks in the creative domain. Now it's hard for creative people to do that because they're sort of blasting out laterally in all directions simultaneously but you exhaust yourself that way and you also risk scattering yourself.
> 
> Louis Waterson here added a question how would you suggest a jack of all trades but master of none conduct themselves? Well you're probably high in openness - high in creativity. And one of the dangers of being high in creativity especially if you're also high in neuroticism, is it's hard for creative people to catalyze an identity because they're basically pan like, you know like Peter Pan or like Pan the god of the forest, is the God of everything to some degree. And the problem with being everything is that you're also nothing at the same time because you never specialise. I think being a jack of all trades is pretty damn useful but I would also say that it's really necessary to buckle down and find one primary motive discipline and Louis if you can't figure out what you should do then guess.'
> 
> 'Just pick something that you could hit hard and concentrate on you don't have to be perfect at it, you don't even have to get it right, but pick something rather than nothing or pick something rather than all things. And then set yourself to master that because you know, you need to have a primary discipline that's absolutely necessary to succeed in life. Now once you have a primary discipline, then you can branch out and become a multiplicity in your disciplined approach and then you're absolutely bloody unstoppable. But you really need that disciplined routine.'





> 'Jared Chan you claim hierarchies are efficient enough yet you claim 99% of creative people get stuck at the bottom. Oh, yeah well that's not a contradiction. What kind of propels you up hierarchies of authority are intelligence and conscientiousness and creativity as you know is a sort of out of the box phenomena and the problem is that if you're within a hierarchy there's a ladder upward that you can climb rung by rung and basically to do that you have to do your damn job. Now you might say you know, isn't creativity necessary and the answer to that is absolutely but it's not that useful when you're at the bottom because who the hell wants to hear your damn creative ideas when you're just starting out. You know you're just a pain in the neck. Even if you're right, even if you're brilliant you're just a pain in the neck if you're creative at the bottom because you're coming up with all these radical ideas that are going to shake up the structure of the hierarchy and plus you haven't indicated your credibility. You haven't demonstrated your credibility.
> 
> So they're just going to write you off because it's easier then taking you seriously. Now the funny thing is as you climb up the hierarchy creativity becomes increasingly necessary, until you're at the very top it's absolutely vital. And many, many companies suffer from the fact that they promote conscientious people continually up the ladder, and then they end up at the top with no creative people, but it's hard to the creative people to climb to the top because creativity isn't one of those things that ratchets you up a hierarchy of competence. So they're efficient on the conscientious end, and efficient on the intelligent end but creativity is a whole different thing.
> 
> I mean partly because how the hell do you evaluate a creative person? You can't by definition. Because to have a structure of evaluation means that something has to be done in a tried and true and measurable manner, and that isn't what a creative person does. Like they made a left turn. You know a 90 degree turn. 'I'm going to do this completely differently!' And how is someone going evaluate that? Now you might be right, and you know creative people are often wrong. But sometimes vitally dead right when no one else is.'





> I would say if you are having a hard time concentrating on your goals what you should probably do is set yourself up with a therapist. Find someone you can talk to so find 2 or 3 therapists, I know it's expensive but so is not having a life.


----------



## discoveryother

kivi said:


> Wow, I remembered the time when I first met a computer and a cd game I played on it (most likely my first computer game). I was in preschool and sometimes went to my mother's job. There were a very few computers that time, one was empty, staying on the corner. They'd sometimes allow me to play games there (no internet, just cd games). I found the first game's name I've played: Hoyle Board Games
> 
> The farm card game and "Snakes and Ladders" really creeped me out back then, funny.


here's my first game:


----------



## komorikun

Didn't know damaging inanimate objects was considered violence.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Didn't know damaging inanimate objects was considered violence.


In Japan it is used to relieve stress.

I believe is wilful damage if not your property (didn't pay for it).


----------



## Crisigv

There's only one way to really fix this, I guess. I'm so scared of conflict. :sigh But I want to be happy.


----------



## cinto

Anyone wanting to send me their autograph, shoot me a p.m.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> There's only one way to really fix this, I guess. I'm so scared of conflict. :sigh But I want to be happy.


Being diplomatic is best if can do it. It's an acquired skill diplomats use. Basically it's not what you say, it's how you say it.

If not I would suggest asking questions when dealing with difficult people. You soon learn why they are angry at you, etc.

Like if they say you are this and that, ask why.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wonder why large spiders always seem to gravitate towards beds. I tried to catch it earlier near my desk but failed, then decided to go lay in bed and on my phone and luckily noticed it just before turning the light off. Well I managed to encourage it up the wall and then caught it in a glass so it's in the porch now (because I didn't want to open the front door right now. 

Also remember the time I was sat in bed and turned my head and this pretty big one was dangling next to me.

I don't mind them too much though generally.

Ugh I should probably find it and move it outside so I don't have to do this again later and so my mum doesn't freak out if she finds it near her shoes or something.

But I'm so comfy now.

Edit: Can't find it again, guess that'll have to do.


----------



## Kevin001

So why don't you drive again? You just don't like to? I'm saving........what type of car do you want? Ugh.


----------



## tea111red

ipugotiufghijouiifjrekjbrkji3u

jenek3i3oiruijfj ofjifijf

jnrkjgnjgnrk

.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

tehuti88 said:


> What's with all the Spammers lately? Are they riding in on the coattails of all the trolls or something...?


Is that really anything out of the ordinary? The rise in trolling is new, but the forum has always frequently attracted annoying spammers trying to sell things.


----------



## Blue Dino

LydeaCharlotte said:


> Is that really anything out of the ordinary? The rise in trolling is new, but the forum has always frequently attracted annoying spammers trying to sell things.


Sounds like horrible marketing and branding, if their product and service names are a bunch of random letters.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I wonder why large spiders always seem to gravitate towards beds. I tried to catch it earlier near my desk but failed, then decided to go lay in bed and on my phone and luckily noticed it just before turning the light off. Well I managed to encourage it up the wall and then caught it in a glass so it's in the porch now (because I didn't want to open the front door right now.
> 
> Also remember the time I was sat in bed and turned my head and this pretty big one was dangling next to me.
> 
> I don't mind them too much though generally.
> 
> Ugh I should probably find it and move it outside so I don't have to do this again later and so my mum doesn't freak out if she finds it near her shoes or something.
> 
> But I'm so comfy now.
> 
> Edit: Can't find it again, guess that'll have to do.


I think they are attracted to dark, less disturbed, hidden and crevice like spaces. So a bed or areas around bedding seem to fit these requirements.


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

tehuti88 said:


> It just occurred to me a few days ago that in real life, nobody has ever complimented my looks. Except for my grandmother once, who merely said that I had "perfect skin." But I think her vision wasn't so good, because I recall at the time that I was having a mild acne outbreak, plus my nose is covered with tiny blackheads I've never been able to get rid of.
> 
> Maybe a relative complimented my haircut once or twice, I can't remember. I don't really count a haircut as "looks," anyway.
> 
> Aside from that, IRL nobody's ever had anything complimentary to say about my physical appearance. Not even other relatives. Not even my parents. In fact, my childhood was spent with my mother always trying to curl my long hair and being disappointed when it straightened back out, and always trying to get me into flowery dresses which I hated...I wasn't girly and pretty enough like the porcelain dolls she collected back then. (She tried to get me into those, too, but I always disliked dolls. I preferred my toy animals. Still not girly and pretty enough.)
> 
> I'm really just that ugly, I guess.


Hi Tehuti88!  I'm really sorry that you are so unhappy about your appearance. I don't know how to help you feel better--as that is what I would like to do--but I am able to say that I like you, even though I don't know what you look like.

I imagine that you must have a truly wondrous hairdo, by the way, since you are immediately discounting it as a factor in your favour.

P.S. I do like your sketch of Thoth. You are a talented artist, and you are in possession of a magnificent list of hobbies.


----------



## Steve French

I've picked up toking again the last five or so days, and you know, I'm kind of enjoying it. Or rather, it is balancing out somewhat more on the positive side of things. I have been sleeping 7-8 hours a night, my aches and pains from working out are quite diminished, I feel more motivation to do the working out among other things, and my focus is actually minorly improved. There's just this damn brain fog/weed hangover where I feel kind of spaced out and "off" the next day at times. That and the breathing. It aggravates my asthma far more than cigarettes ever thought of doing. I need to get a vape. Don't really want to put down the shekels though.

I think using it as a carrot on the stick and approaching things through an aid rather than a recreational mindset might just help keep things in perspective and stop me from binging massive bong rips all day and floating around in a haze. Gotta watch myself though. Too many times I sat looking at something like this thinking I had a handle on things and then it bit me in the ***.


----------



## mt moyt

im having trouble sleeping lately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coeur_brise

Amon said:


> Hopefully things go right..I just need to wake up early


He has learned a form of human communication. Houston, we've made first contact.  yea same here. I'm rebelling against good habits and choosing sleep deprivation which will shorten my lifespan by about 20 years. Go me!


----------



## hiddenwithmusic

Thinking about current friends I have and who I'd wanna go with to homecoming and prom since all the friends I went with last year have graduated. Starting over sucks.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I find it funny how most grammar Nazis can only speak _one ****ing language_. Until you become fluent in another language, please keep reminding me how educated and superior you are.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

My neighbors are arguing loudly. I can't stand hearing people fight, it's so uncomfortable.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> My neighbors are arguing loudly. I can't stand hearing people fight, it's so uncomfortable.


Tell them to keep it down. :laugh:


----------



## Chevy396

lol, surely nobody really tried this. If it worked you would end up with half-goat half-human children.


----------



## Mrs Robot

Had a great couple of first days at Wizard World and actually socialized with a real live male lol I'm slowly, and I mean _slowly_ getting better at socializing. Baby steps! ^.^ Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Just Lurking

CNN criticizes Donald Trump for making a controversial presidential pardon at the same time as a major hurricane makes landfall in Texas.

CNN proceeds to abandon its hurricane coverage and instead spends its time criticizing Donald Trump.

:con


----------



## feels

hoping everyone along the coast is safe tonight 
upped to category 4 now


----------



## harrison

Glad my boy's home safe and sound.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh how _cute_! It doesn't apply to just my relationship experience or opinions anymore. Now I can't even answer a question about _my own personal experience_ with a treatment, without a bunch of people snarking about me being an "exception" or making excuses or some such. Even when I have therapeutic evidence to back me up. _Adorable!_

It's so super to know *everybody else* knows my personal experiences so much better than I do! Maybe instead of replying to threads I can just tag everybody on this site and ask them to answer for me? Because I obviously know _absolutely nothing_, not even *what I myself personally went through*, yes? :smile2:

I don't even know I'm sitting here typing this right now! Somebody needs to hurry up and argue how I'm not here typing this. I think I'm catching on. I'm too dumb to know my own opinions, my own experiences, if these are my own fingers typing this. Duuuuhhhhhhhrrrrrr.


----------



## Crisigv

Wish I had someone to talk to that cared about what I have to say.


----------



## komorikun

My stupid roommate used my ice again. So annoying. Cause right now I'm going to be using a lot since my wine is warm. Why doesn't he buy his own ****ing ice tray?


----------



## cinto

komorikun said:


> My stupid roommate used my ice again. So annoying. Cause right now I'm going to be using a lot since my wine is warm. Why doesn't he buy his own ****ing ice tray?


Damn, that's cold. lol


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom

If I hear the song 'Slow Hands' one more time, I'm going to stab myself in the ear with a screwdriver.


----------



## komorikun

I can't believe I got an infraction over a thread about beating up cars. So bizarre. WTF.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@harrison

:yes 

@tehuti88

 :hug

@Crisigv

 :hug

@komorikun

Sorry to hear.  :hug


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Tomorrow.



Crisigv said:


> Wish I had someone to talk to that cared about what I have to say.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## kivi

andy1984thesecond said:


> here's my first game:


I also found the farm card game's video:






The troll thing creeped me out.


----------



## Chevy396

This is kind of funny...


----------



## Steve French

I was wandering around like a drunk *******, like im wont to do on a Friday, just gooned at 4 AM. And what do you know, a good friend of mine happens to peel by and give my a ride on drunken home. What a deal. Wasn't expecting that at 5 QM.


----------



## CNikki

Realized that one of my cousins went on a business trip to Texas not long before this hurricane was announced. Great.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to become a minimalist and get out of debt.


----------



## Steve French

Man, did I ever get ****tered yesterday. And you know what, the fight is today, so I might have to go do it again.


----------



## SPMelly

Well right now I'm thinking I can't wait to go to bed. It's the only time I'm not stressing out about stuff

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom

I hate this. I was doing so well, and now I feel like I'm in the same place as before.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I cba anymore.


----------



## firestar

I thought things with my mother were getting better, but I don't think that's the case. Maybe we'll never work out our differences. We'll just keep having the same arguments over and over again. 

This is why my brother left.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ugh, baby squirrels are so dang cute.


----------



## Crisigv

Wonder if we'll ever get around to colouring my hair. Hopefully Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Mc Borg

I was standing in line at the gas station when this guy walked in and recognized the ant logo on the back of my shirt. He said "Oh ****! Anticon!" We both looked at each other like "Awesome ^_^." That made me legitimately happy/smile, lol. That's the first time I've ever had anybody recognize it. Pretty surprising for podunk Arkansas.

With that said:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

If I met you in a scissor fight I'd cut off both your wings on principal alone.


----------



## Mc Borg

Persephone The Dread said:


> If I met you in a scissor fight I'd cut off both your wings on principal alone.


That's a great song! I've been listening to that album tons lately.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mc Borg said:


> That's a great song! I've been listening to that album tons lately.


Haven't heard any of their other songs weirdly (I don't think anyway,) but always liked that track.


----------



## estse

I thought I may have been someone good.


----------



## riverbird

I miss my guitar. I didn't get far in learning how to play it (mastered two whole chords, I think?) but it was nice to have a new distraction. I can't wait to have it back with me in a couple months!


----------



## The Library of Emma

What's funny is that I can worry so much about things that may not even happen in months and years like I'm going to be there, and then turn around and think about killing myself.


----------



## Dissonance

_It seem I can't find anyone to connect to.

_*Correction*_: _I can't reveal my true self to anyone.


----------



## thetown

No!! School is going to start and I don't want to go back! I enjoy the comforts of my home thank you very much. 

Huh, socialize? What does this even mean? I know that talking to a human being is what I should be doing to help my anxiety but I'm just too scared. I'm crying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentLyric

wish I wouldn't want food after I already drank.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm really tired of not getting the attention I don't deserve


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Phew phew.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, it's rare to happen but apparently Toxic Shock Syndrome can cause you to lose a leg. That's the first time in awhile I've felt that squeamish. uke That's enough of that side of the Internet for a whole week. Don't understand why it makes me squeamish but every now and then, the strangest things do. Good thing I'm hardly ever squeamish. I'm going to think about clean things now.


----------



## Barakiel

I wanna be more assertive, more honest without being a jerk, but I'm not sure if that's possible. Whenever I find myself in smalltalk situations irl and I try to pretend I have a personality, it feels very fake on my part but I dunno how else to act without coming across as rude.


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> Wonder if we'll ever get around to colouring my hair.


now i'm thinking this because i've been thinking this lately, too.


----------



## komorikun

What the **** is "the fight" I keep hearing being mentioned?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> I miss my guitar. I didn't get far in learning how to play it (mastered two whole chords, I think?) but it was nice to have a new distraction. I can't wait to have it back with me in a couple months!


 You might be able to find an inexpensive one at Guitar Center or somewhere to hold you over. As I recall they can be fairly cheap if you don't necessarily demand pure awesomeness from them. They pretty much all sound the same (or close enough to it to be OK to practice on).

I've been watching this guy's vids a bit lately even though I'm not really that interested in guitars


----------



## cybernaut

I hope that I get two personal issues 'somewhat' resolved by January 2018.


----------



## riverbird

WillYouStopDave said:


> You might be able to find an inexpensive one at Guitar Center or somewhere to hold you over. As I recall they can be fairly cheap if you don't necessarily demand pure awesomeness from them. They pretty much all sound the same (or close enough to it to be OK to practice on).
> 
> I've been watching this guy's vids a bit lately even though I'm not really that interested in guitars


Yeah, I've considered doing that. My guitar is a cheap one, it was less than $50. It works well though, according to my limited experience with guitars! :lol

Now I'm watching his videos. Watching one of his dumpster videos... it's insane what some stores will throw out!


----------



## Mc Borg

Persephone The Dread said:


> Haven't heard any of their other songs weirdly (I don't think anyway,) but always liked that track.


Well you should listen to more.  (jk). But if you like that track, I'd recommend listening to that album. I think Incubus is a really underrated/unappreciated band. I am especially a huge fan of Brandon Boyd's lyricism.

I've been listening to this song on repeat:


----------



## mt moyt

hm an older guy (late 30s at least, probably 40+ since hes balding) who is about to work the same temp job as me (for a month) is persistently messaging me, and im sure hes interested since he asked my orientation and was talking about being 'open-minded' at first. By open-minded, I thought he was talking about conservative/liberal because of how much that topic gets discussed here haha.

So I told him i was straight and then he asked if i have a gf. Then when i didnt reply, he asked why im 'scared' of him. Can tell hes insecure from this reaction and previous texts but i dont want to deal with another persons problems right now. I would be more nice about it if he was my age + less persistent but damn this is annoying. 

Really want to just ignore but i have to work with him for a month. Thank **** hes the night shift and im the morning shift.

cant think of how to reply since he jumped to the 'scared' conclusion so quickly now...


----------



## Kevin001

I have to focus on whats important.


----------



## mt moyt

The Director said:


> Report him to your boss and get him fired for sexual harassment. That's what a woman in your situation would do.


nah its not that


----------



## SplendidBob

Yup, pretty sure my brain has flipped over into hardcore depression. I am now at the point where I have become near phobic of the neck pins and needles because of how its affecting my mood. Last night I broke down and had to drug myself with a bunch of benzos just to stop myself yelling for it to stop and to calm the physical shaking and crying. I can't afford to do that again, it was my emergency stash.

Pretty much near the end of my tether with it all. Psychologist has made me basically dependent on her and is away again, I have volunteering stuff to be thinking about when I can't even sit on a chair for more than an hour (and am still unable to look down / pick stuff up off the floor / walk for more than 10 minutes) and no doctors are able to help me.

I am so ****ing bored of basically everything, because I don't do anything and its getting worse now I am avoiding the pins and needles.


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Yup, pretty sure my brain has flipped over into hardcore depression. I am now at the point where I have become near phobic of the neck pins and needles because of how its affecting my mood. Last night I broke down and had to drug myself with a bunch of benzos just to stop myself yelling for it to stop and to calm the physical shaking and crying. I can't afford to do that again, it was my emergency stash.
> 
> Pretty much near the end of my tether with it all. Psychologist has made me basically dependent on her and is away again, I have volunteering stuff to be thinking about when I can't even sit on a chair for more than an hour (and am still unable to look down / pick stuff up off the floor / walk for more than 10 minutes) and no doctors are able to help me.
> 
> I am so ****ing bored of basically everything, because I don't do anything and its getting worse now I am avoiding the pins and needles.


I'm sorry, man....seriously, you're one of the people that motivate me to visit the UK just for a pint.


----------



## Amphoteric

??? :lol


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> I'm sorry, man....seriously, you're one of the people that motivate me to visit the UK just for a pint.


Thanks fella  Appreciate it.

Few more days till I get to see the docs will just have to try to forcibly limit my crazy until then .


----------



## unemployment simulator

splendidbob said:


> Yup, pretty sure my brain has flipped over into hardcore depression. I am now at the point where I have become near phobic of the neck pins and needles because of how its affecting my mood. Last night I broke down and had to drug myself with a bunch of benzos just to stop myself yelling for it to stop and to calm the physical shaking and crying. I can't afford to do that again, it was my emergency stash.
> 
> Pretty much near the end of my tether with it all. Psychologist has made me basically dependent on her and is away again, I have volunteering stuff to be thinking about when I can't even sit on a chair for more than an hour (and am still unable to look down / pick stuff up off the floor / walk for more than 10 minutes) and no doctors are able to help me.
> 
> I am so ****ing bored of basically everything, because I don't do anything and its getting worse now I am avoiding the pins and needles.


really sorry to hear this mate  hope something changes for the better soon.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> My late night walk to the supermarket wasn't that successful. Couldn't decide on what ice cream to get. Nothing looked terribly appealing and the single serving Stella Artois cider was overpriced, so I didn't get any sweets nor booze.
> 
> But I pet a kitty. Very friendly small kitty. Probably female. Looked to be in good condition (obviously someone is feeding it) but odd that it was walking around near such a huge street with no collar on. Near the intersection of a small residential street and a huge loud street. Super sweet and friendly. Kept rubbing against my legs and my backpack. Enjoyed being pet.
> 
> Also saw the orange tabby that meows back at me as I pass by his 1st/2nd story balcony. Very talkative kitty. This was the first time I saw him walking on the edges of the balcony. Was even more beautiful than I thought. Big and quite chubby.


:idea

Maybe I should just steal these 2 cats and make them my own, rather than adopting cats from a shelter.


----------



## Sabk

I took this test again a couple days ago to find out about my INTJ subtype. In the MBTI system. In socionics, I'm INTj -Lii, 5w6 (which I gather to be the type mostly associated with MBTI's INTJs). And I forgot my Big Five type. I'll have to check out my personality café profile again. I only took that test a couple of times.

So now MBTI added -a and -t (assertive or turbulent). I got intj-t. The anxious one. The one that cares too much about their impact on others, about what others think (working on that and slowly growing out of it again, thank fvck). And now I see why I didn't fully relate to some intj interpretations. There was an assertiveness that didn't match up with me.

http://www.intjvision.com/turbulent-intj-t-vs-assertive-intj-a/

Plus the site seems to have a few interesting articles. I'll peruse and see what's what.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob

My forum ignore list is getting astonishingly long :lol. I have had to unignore S&C so there is something for me to read. Seriously, I think I had 9 forums ignored.

Even then that ****ing "no women have ever found me attractive" ****fest sometimes makes it into my active topics list even though that section is ignored. Can I double ignore it?



unemployment simulator said:


> really sorry to hear this mate  hope something changes for the better soon.


Thanks mate, well I guess the neck nearly healed once maybe second time is a charm


----------



## Crisigv

I guess my feelings don't matter anymore.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> :idea
> 
> Maybe I should just steal these 2 cats and make them my own, rather than adopting cats from a shelter.


You should probably resist that urge. Although they might make awesome pets, if they have been mistreated and/or neglected their health has most likely suffered. If you're reasonably sure someone is feeding them or caring for them, at least you know they're not suffering badly in their current circumstances.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> My forum ignore list is getting astonishingly long :lol. I have had to unignore S&C so there is something for me to read. Seriously, I think I had 9 forums ignored.
> 
> Even then that ****ing "no women have ever found me attractive" ****fest sometimes makes it into my active topics list even though that section is ignored. Can I double ignore it?


You can ignore individual threads, so yeah, you kind of can double ignore it, lol.


----------



## Gorgoroth9

Just that I should stop trying to socialize. Stop accepting invitations. Start making more excuses. People disappoint me too easily. It's easier to just socially disconnect.


----------



## Sabk

Normal or common don't equate good. When will people get this?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

Thinking about bikepacking stuff and debating going downtown to get a bivy sack, lol. I want to try doing a few overnighters but want to keep my camp setup lightweight and easy to setup and tear down.


----------



## CNikki

Think I struck a nerve. I love it.


----------



## SPMelly

Sad that the weekend is over now. Back to work tomorrow 
At least I have music to get me through it. And a ice nine kills show to look forward to

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomboy27

Im thinking about why this guy i have been talking to for three weeks now, suddenly ghosted on me? Im confused. If he does contact me again, he better explain himself. Im not playing these bs games. Im done putting myself out there. Just glad i didnt get attached this time.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

My wifi at home has been playing up for a couple of days - very annoying. Incredible how much a part of our lives this is and how much we miss it when it's not available.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You don't seem to understand. What my dad does when he's not here, what he does with you guys, that's his business. When he's here, we chat, when he's not, not so much. I don't hear his family time stories about you guys and honestly I don't care to. How he is now, what he is to you, the family man or however you see him, that's not really what he's been to us nor is he now for that matter


----------



## Kevin001

I need to use them coupons soon been having them forever.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

How an intake airleak on a turbocharged engine makes a big difference to throttle response.


----------



## feels

Leaving for Boston today. We're gonna be staying with my boyfriend's friends and I'm kinda nervous. I've only really talked to them a couple times while playing D&D and I met a couple of them but it's been years. Back then I didn't say much to them. Just hope I can be a little more personable this time lol. I think I'm just hoping I've improved.


----------



## Chevy396

Game of Thrones...


* *




I thought the season finale was a big letdown. There were so many plot twists on top of plot twists it was hard to get into it without thinking it was a little absurd.

Lately they seem to be writing the episodes to be bad at the beginning of the episode, but get pretty good as it goes on. This one seemed to just be bad all the way through. I didn't even feel excitement from the rare action scenes. Maybe I just wasn't in the right mood? It's sad that I have to wait a whole year now to find out if they are going to start writing better again. I can honestly say I don't care about the new plot(s).


----------



## mt moyt

should i just tell them straight to stop talking to me? might be the best way, they seem really thick skinned


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wonder why people feel like they need to tell everyone what year they're listening to songs on YouTube, and why they think anyone would care.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Silent Memory said:


> I wonder why people feel like they need to tell everyone what year they're listening to songs on YouTube, and why they think anyone would care.


Yeah, I don't understand it either.


----------



## lackofflife

Silent Memory said:


> I wonder why people feel like they need to tell everyone what year they're listening to songs on YouTube, and why they think anyone would care.


They think that youtube is their calendar lol


----------



## crimeclub

feels said:


> Leaving for Boston today. We're gonna be staying with my boyfriend's friends and I'm kinda nervous. I've only really talked to them a couple times while playing D&D and I met a couple of them but it's been years. Back then I didn't say much to them. Just hope I can be a little more personable this time lol. I think I'm just hoping I've improved.


I always have trouble becoming genuine friends with the friends of a girl I'm dating. It's just such an unnatural forced type of situation, plus if the relationship ends in a bad way, now you have a group of people who automatically aren't friends with you or even dislike you.


----------



## Depo

What movie should I watch today? opcorn


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> I always have trouble becoming genuine friends with the friends of a girl I'm dating. It's just such an unnatural forced type of situation, plus if the relationship ends in a bad way, now you have a group of people who automatically aren't friends with you or even dislike you.


Nice to hear you're dating...congratulations.


----------



## crimeclub

SofaKing said:


> Nice to hear you're dating...congratulations.


I'm not at the moment, just from past experience. Thanks though


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> I'm not at the moment, just from past experience. Thanks though


#awkward

Sorry, I read your post wrong.


----------



## crimeclub

SofaKing said:


> #awkward
> 
> Sorry, I read your post wrong.


It's ok just never let it happen again.


----------



## Chevy396

Went to see Dunkirk in IMAX. Badass movie, especially in that format. Plus I haven't been out to a movie in years. Great exposure therapy for anxiety. After that movie nothing else seems intense anymore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When you're being a smug *******, you realize it, and the first impulse following that revelation is to continue being a smug *******...


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I could talk to kids as easily as I can talk to my cats.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@feels

I wish you a safe trip and that it all turns out well. 

@Silent Memory
@SamanthaStrange

From what I understand, because they can come back years later and say they are still listening to the same song, as is that good of a song. Just a trend or an advertising thing (bots).

@Depo

American Pie.  :grin2:


----------



## komorikun

Ate some of my roommate's chocolate to get revenge for him using my ice trays.


----------



## BAH

Listening to couples arguing can at times be entertaining


----------



## tea111red

Amon said:


> Listening to couples arguing can at times be entertaining


yeah. i saw this crying woman jump out of her rich bf's car and him chasing after her the other day. i couldn't understand a lot of what they were saying but i know i at least heard her say "OH???? AND YOU'RE SO PERFECT????!!!!!!!" then she walked away some more and he drove off for good.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Man I'm tired. Tried being friendly but I guess she won't message me back. Typical. Time to move on to the next person that acts kind towards me. Maybe something will change if I can make it through my first group therapy session this Thursday.

Time to sleep.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Ate some of my roommate's chocolate to get revenge for him using my ice trays.


Mmmmm cake. :grin2:


----------



## Blue Dino

I always get a bad paranoid feeling whenever not much things are happening and it kinda lures into a false sense of security and comfort. I need to look over my shoulder more and constantly be on my toes.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure when's the next time I will be behind the wheel of a car.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Hmm, 2 different mods visited my profile. What did I do? :afr :lol


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Hmm, 2 different mods visited my profile. What did I do? :afr :lol


You could be the next lucky mod :clap


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> You could be the next lucky mod :clap


:no


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> Hmm, 2 different mods visited my profile. What did I do? :afr :lol


It's probably all those tight trousers pics on your profile you put up .


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> :no


Aww lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> It's probably all those tight trousers pics on your profile you put up .












Also, *I *didn't put them there...


----------



## Depo

ANX1 said:


> American Pie.  :grin2:


Ok, I've never seen that movie. I don't watch many comedy films (I prefer sad/depressing films lol :rain) but I'll watch it. :b

I watched Cool Hand Luke yesterday and I loved it! Paul Newman was so sexy.


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> Also, *I *didn't put them there...


----------



## tehuti88

Trump is saying Harvey is the most destructive/expensive hurricane (can't remember exact phrasing but he said it's the worst something or other) and _nobody's ever seen anything like it_.

I know he can't remember 1900. But does he not even remember 2005?

I just Googled "most destructive hurricane" and "most expensive hurricane" and even if you don't take deaths into account, so far Harvey is in like twelfth place in terms of most expensive hurricanes.

Yes, it'll go up in the ranks. But hey, Trump, before you go making a claim that _nobody's ever seen anything like this_, how about you at least search Google or browse freaking Wikipedia first? Took me less than five minutes to find this out.


----------



## Steve French

My father got fired from his job of over a decade today. I don't believe that he will have much trouble finding work and making ends meet, due to a wealth of experience and being a general hard worker (he immediately went to the farm to go to work on his projects right after being skidded), but still, have to feel for the guy. Been working with many of these people that length of time. Obviously enjoyed the crew, though not the pressure from the company. And they were usually pretty forgiving, not reacting to his "cowboy" attitude, listening to his complaints, allowing him luxuries.

He was not smart about his working situation. He was employed as a contractor, but instead of using this ability like was intended and hopping around from job to job, wherever the work is, he stayed on at the same company for many years. Won't be getting any nice severance package, and no doubt lost many opportunities over the years to a sense of loyalty. He has no sort of company pension set up from some pretty lengthy stays.

Of course a selfish thought in some trying times for the guy, but I'm paranoid he's going to turn it back around on me and how I've been a lazy prick, sitting around for a month doing mostly nothing after losing my last job. I don't like the confrontation.


----------



## roxslide

idky, but this current place I'm looking at seems kind of sketchy. This guy didn't have the address of the place in his ad and then still won't give it to me after I texted him. He says he'll only give it to me after I say I'm leaving the house to meet him at the apt.... What is the name is complex?? The sq ft for the price was really good but also now that I think about it I don't think I am going to go the "general location" he described is way too close to downtown anyway. Ugh.


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## acidicwithpanic

If MTV or TLC doesn't come up with a dating show where people go out with look alikes of their favorite celebrities, then I guess I'll put it out there myself. 

As trashy as those speed dating shows were, I gotta admit that they were addicting. It was like watching Tinder matches trying to find love and hookups dressed in clown suits or a pointless game show where you win nothing.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Also, *I *didn't put them there...


I'm getting so tempted to click on your profile, but I'm refusing not to out of principal because I know they're not gonna be there. :b


----------



## SofaKing

acidicwithpanic said:


> If MTV or TLC doesn't come up with a dating show where people go out with look alikes of their favorite celebrities, then I guess I'll put it out there myself.
> 
> As trashy as those speed dating shows were, I gotta admit that they were addicting. It was like watching Tinder matches trying to find love and hookups dressed in clown suits or a pointless game show where you win nothing.


While I don't like most reality shows, this idea is gold.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> I'm getting so tempted to click on your profile, but I'm refusing not to out of principal because I know they're not gonna be there. :b


They're a few pages back now, but they are still there, lol.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> They're a few pages back now, but they are still there, lol.


:roll I can't believe you broke my willpower and got me to fall for that. Sometimes I hate being a man. Now I'm going to have nightmares of old guys wearing skinny jeans tonight.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> :roll I can't believe you broke my willpower and got me to fall for that. Sometimes I hate being a man. Now I'm going to have nightmares of old guys wearing skinny jeans tonight.


Be careful or @splendidbob will leave them on your page too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When you listen to the same song on repeat all day because the vibe is so infectious your bone marrow demands its non-stop presence


----------



## feels

5 years later and I still dunno how to talk to my boyfriend's friends lol. I guess I've improved in just being able to function every day, but knowing how to start and carry on convos is still a mystery.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

SofaKing said:


> While I don't like most reality shows, this idea is gold.


If you can find someone that looks like Aubrey Plaza, I'd bring myself on this show and make an *** out of myself.


----------



## slyfox

I wish some forums let you post anonymously


----------



## SofaKing

acidicwithpanic said:


> If you can find someone that looks like Aubrey Plaza, I'd bring myself on this show and make an *** out of myself.


Oh my!


----------



## Kevin001

I hope Harvey doesn't hit us too hard.


----------



## komorikun

slyfox said:


> I wish some forums let you post anonymously


On SAS or other forums?


----------



## tehuti88

Kevin001 said:


> I hope Harvey doesn't hit us too hard.


Oh, that's right, you're down there.

Hope it goes as well as can be expected. :/ I'm glad to live somewhere we don't have to worry about such things.


----------



## slyfox

@*komorikun* on SAS. There are just things I'm embarrassed to talk about considering I've gotten to know some people on this site. Also I'm in a relationship with someone on this site and if I wanted to ask relationship advice she might not approve of other people knowing our business. Sucks that the people who would abuse an anonymous feature ruin it for others. Know I could create a second account, but I don't care enough about it to risk getting in trouble.


----------



## roxslide

Kevin001 said:


> I hope Harvey doesn't hit us too hard.


I hope so too! My sister lives in Houston and she is literally trapped in her house rn. ):


----------



## Kevin001

tehuti88 said:


> Oh, that's right, you're down there.
> 
> Hope it goes as well as can be expected. :/ I'm glad to live somewhere we don't have to worry about such things.


Yeah we're supposed to get a lot of rain the next few days.....I'm in northern Louisiana though so shouldn't be that bad....hopefully. Maybe just a little flooding here and there.



roxslide said:


> I hope so too! My sister lives in Houston and she is literally trapped in her house rn. ):


Yeah praying for everyone there. So sad seeing all the people trapped and stuff...ugh. Then that Joel Osteen news upsetted me a tad.


----------



## Just Lurking

* ambulance ride and bypass surgery included


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:eek


----------



## SplendidBob

Bit fed up with my mood probs atm. I force myself out to do stuff, gradually feel a bit better, go to the gym, feel good (or horrible, it's random), come home, feel either lonely, or ok, go to sleep, wake up, feel tearful and depressed, rinse and repeat, every ****ing day. Every ****ing time I wake up, the wave of depression hits. For **** sake.

All of my exposure stuff, all of my therapy, all the improvements are in danger of backsliding because my mood is shot to ****. My anxiety is sky high atm I had to work really hard just to make a basic phone call. My brain is all _wrong_ atm and I can't do a ****ing thing about it other than force myself out to do a pitiful exposure that was _nothing_ to me a 6 months back.

I also feel like I am orchestrating an horrendous deception, but that's something else and will come back to tear my guts out at a later date, for sure.



Just Lurking said:


> * ambulance ride and bypass surgery included


Jesus christ. I wonder what the main courses are like.


----------



## CNikki

Going through mixed emotions...again. _sighs_


----------



## Just Lurking

splendidbob said:


> Jesus christ. I wonder what the main courses are like.


I'm going there tonight with my father and stepmother. I have to believe there's some kind of miscalculations going on, or something. I expect restaurants to be bad, in general, but this menu is ludicrous. As it is, I think I'd be just as well to consume the contents of my salt shaker as order their 'Turtle Wings'.



splendidbob said:


> Bit fed up with my mood probs atm. I force myself out to do stuff, gradually feel a bit better, go to the gym, feel good (or horrible, it's random), come home, feel either lonely, or ok, go to sleep, wake up, feel tearful and depressed, rinse and repeat, every ****ing day. Every ****ing time I wake up, the wave of depression hits. For **** sake.
> 
> All of my exposure stuff, all of my therapy, all the improvements are in danger of backsliding because my mood is shot to ****. My anxiety is sky high atm I had to work really hard just to make a basic phone call. My brain is all _wrong_ atm and I can't do a ****ing thing about it other than force myself out to do a pitiful exposure that was _nothing_ to me a 6 months back.


I know how it goes, man. Three steps forward, two steps backward... It's great to hear you keep forcing yourself out because it's things like that which will keep those two steps from becoming five or six or a fall into a hole.


----------



## PocketoAlice

This song is my whole existence, currently. I couldn't orchestrate it better myself.

The world is so distorted by pain and the warm embrace of psychosis, eating into my psyche day by day. Reality feels like a large, dark figure forcing your head back only to choke a fist full of bitter pills down your throat and clasping your mouth to disable any ability to scream. When the figure fades away, all that's left is a distorted visage of what used to be all the while capturing glances of shadows fleeting in the corners of every moment. Just when hope starts to seep back into your chest, you rise to one knee, preparing to gather yourself and take one step forward, the floor becomes black sludge. You are sinking, and yet you run. The shadows are closing in, and before long you don't know where you are again. You have lost consciousness, and all you see when you awake is black and the faint fluttering shapes of muted color as even they slowly begin to drown with you. And when you reach your hand out in a desperate beg for solace, for the fleeting feeling of love, you realize that all you know will forever turn their backs to you.

But you are not alone. You are never alone. This figure that embodies terror, of all the years of horrors that you were unable to escape is within close proximity. Even when it is unable to be seen, it lingers and you know it will be back to force you through misery once more. No matter how many times you run, it will catch you and pull you back to the selfish depths of its embrace.

The only hope of reprieve from this violence is to give into sickness, fall deeper into the darkness and paint your own color. Smear the walls in your own blood, engrave the torment of those who have defiled you into your flesh in way of taking back what had been stolen.

And yet, in my waking life I am considered "fine." I don't know how to reintegrate, nor how to speak. All who look at me scorn me for the slightest word of illness, telling me that they know better than to believe "someone like me" can be so troubled.

"Aw come on, don't be like that. Your illness isn't part of your identity you know, stop trying to make it that way! Just be normal and it'll go away." As if a lifetime of horror can be washed away with simple words.


----------



## tea111red

"To EVERYONE here: ***** YOU"

*clicks* 

"you do not have permission, blah blah"

damn.......i wanted to read that.


----------



## tehuti88

(Someone I no longer communicate with once I learned how little they really think of me.)

At least _someone_ has wanted you. That's _far_ more than I've ever had. You also regularly get people telling you you're attractive!

(You're also perhaps, what, around half my age? Significantly younger, at least. Explain how I'm the more romantically fortunate one?)

You could at least have the hope that, "Well, somebody I don't want has wanted me, so I'm attractive to others in _some_ way. *Maybe someday, there's the chance that somebody I do want will want me.*"

_No one, _no one_, online or off, has ever, EVER wanted me._ Nobody IRL (except my nearsighted grandmother, who was nice to everyone and just thought I had nice skin) has EVER found me remotely attractive or has even had a kind word for my appearance. I've gotten a modest amount of ridicule. My posture/weight, my complexion, my facial expression, the way I carry myself, even my fingernails once. (_Slews_ more insults on non-appearance-based things, too!--don't even get me started on virginity, which women supposedly don't get ridiculed about.)

Compliments, though?--none. Romantic interest?--none. Not from the nerds, the short guys, the thin guys, the chubby guys, the guys with acne, the awkward guys, the guys considered universally "unattractive" by SAS standards. _Not a single one of them has wanted me._

*So I don't even have that chance. I don't even have that hope.*

...I'm not going to sit here and accuse guys of being shallow or incapable of love, though. At least I have that much, for what it's worth. (Which is apparently nothing, since being a so-called "nice girl" also hasn't gotten guys' attention. But hey, I won't blame them for that, either.)


----------



## tehuti88

> "To EVERYONE here: ***** YOU"
> 
> *clicks*
> 
> "you do not have permission, blah blah"
> 
> damn.......i wanted to read that.


Aw nuggets, I would've wanted to read that, too. :lol

(ETA, I think you've said you don't like quotes? Removed the attribution just in case.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why do websites remove useful features? YouTube have changed their entire layout recently again and they've removed the search function for when you add something to a playlist. I have a lot of playlists and I frequently used that to find the one I was looking for to add things to....


----------



## CNikki

So I've stopped 3/4 medications and seen an improvement in regards to eating, weight (slowly) and leg mobility. The downside? Heading down a spiral where I've displayed withdrawal symptoms and likely heading down another depression. I refuse to go back to what I've been on because it's done more harm to me than good in ways that I haven't shared (nor do I wish to.) I regret this so deeply on all angles.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why do websites remove useful features? YouTube have changed their entire layout recently again and they've removed the search function for when you add something to a playlist. I have a lot of playlists and I frequently used that to find the one I was looking for to add things to....


 Youtube is bad for that. They are always screwing around and don't seem to care a bit if they are removing things people like and want.

I was using Stylish to get a dark theme on Youtube and just got a popup today that said the theme I was using was incompatible with Youtube (after I had been using it for a long time). I knew they must have changed something recently. They now seem to have a dark theme built in but I dunno. It was just irritating. And it's a pattern. They won't leave stuff alone and people are constantly having to figure out how to keep using the site the way they've been using it.

I'm personally glad I'm not paying them for their pay service or I'd be really agitated about it. :lol


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Just Lurking said:


> I'm going there tonight with my father and stepmother. I have to believe there's some kind of miscalculations going on, or something. I expect restaurants to be bad, in general, but this menu is ludicrous. As it is, I think I'd be just as well to consume the contents of my salt shaker as order their 'Turtle Wings'.
> 
> I know how it goes, man. Three steps forward, two steps backward... It's great to hear you keep forcing yourself out because it's things like that which will keep those two steps from becoming five or six or a fall into a hole.


That menu sounds horrid, can't you persuade them to go somewhere better? I used to quite like (decent, not trashy) restaurants once, but am glad I haven't been to one for many years (with one exception, which was actually good Thai food but I didn't really appreciate it). It's partly a phobia about hygiene (I did once get extreme food poisoning from another Thai restaurant) also hating the atmosphere. When I went to Canada with my parents in 1993 for the wedding of one of my uncle's children, one day we went to a beach in Nova Scotia for a swim. I think we got some chocolate ice cream from a kiosk, which came in regular and large. Tne regular was probably about three times the size you would get in Britain, very offputting. Can't imagine what large was like.

As for me, should have checked my e-mail to see that a courier was delivering a parcel today (think they used just to arrive totally unannounced). They had to come at 9am, and only rang the doorbell briefly. It's large (a new dustbin) so they didn't leave it with a neighbour. Hope I manage to catch their redelivery tomorrow!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PocketoAlice said:


> This song is my whole existence, currently. I couldn't orchestrate it better myself.
> 
> The world is so distorted by pain and the warm embrace of psychosis, eating into my psyche day by day. Reality feels like a large, dark figure forcing your head back only to choke a fist full of bitter pills down your throat and clasping your mouth to disable any ability to scream. When the figure fades away, all that's left is a distorted visage of what used to be all the while capturing glances of shadows fleeting in the corners of every moment. Just when hope starts to seep back into your chest, you rise to one knee, preparing to gather yourself and take one step forward, the floor becomes black sludge. You are sinking, and yet you run. The shadows are closing in, and before long you don't know where you are again. You have lost consciousness, and all you see when you awake is black and the faint fluttering shapes of muted color as even they slowly begin to drown with you. And when you reach your hand out in a desperate beg for solace, for the fleeting feeling of love, you realize that all you know will forever turn their backs to you.
> 
> But you are not alone. You are never alone. This figure that embodies terror, of all the years of horrors that you were unable to escape is within close proximity. Even when it is unable to be seen, it lingers and you know it will be back to force you through misery once more. No matter how many times you run, it will catch you and pull you back to the selfish depths of its embrace.
> 
> The only hope of reprieve from this violence is to give into sickness, fall deeper into the darkness and paint your own color. Smear the walls in your own blood, engrave the torment of those who have defiled you into your flesh in way of taking back what had been stolen.
> 
> And yet, in my waking life I am considered "fine." I don't know how to reintegrate, nor how to speak. All who look at me scorn me for the slightest word of illness, telling me that they know better than to believe "someone like me" can be so troubled.
> 
> "Aw come on, don't be like that. Your illness isn't part of your identity you know, stop trying to make it that way! Just be normal and it'll go away." As if a lifetime of horror can be washed away with simple words.


 :frown2:

Sorry.

:hug


----------



## Paul

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why do websites remove useful features? YouTube have changed their entire layout recently again and they've removed the search function for when you add something to a playlist. I have a lot of playlists and I frequently used that to find the one I was looking for to add things to....


Lazy mobile-first development. Every website now is being designed so that it looks good on a phone and anyone with a real computer just has to deal with it. They call this being consistent across devices.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I came online to have a good time and honestly I am feeling so attacked right now.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why do websites remove useful features? YouTube have changed their entire layout recently again and they've removed the search function for when you add something to a playlist. I have a lot of playlists and I frequently used that to find the one I was looking for to add things to....


Amazon recently removed almost ALL the useful features of their wishlist...you used to be able to sort by price, price drops, maybe item type (not sure), priority, custom searches, stuff like that. Now? You can sort by priority (the one useful feature left), or by purchased and unpurchased. Who the hell wants to sort what they've _already_ purchased on their wishlist...? :wtf

And they can't give their users a straight answer WHY they've done this. Some people have been told it's only temporary while they're working on some "changes" (changes which are taking months). Others have been told it's permanent and that they did this because wishlist sorting is "too complicated" for some people. Wha--?? What's complicated about sorting your wishlist??

Oh, they also removed wishlist pagination. It's now the super-useful endless scroll. So if you have hundreds of items there...prepare for a headache.

Oh, plus, the items don't all sort by date added anymore. Used to be the most recently added was at the top and the oldest was at the bottom (if you can reach the bottom). They're still _mostly_ in order (I think), but some of them are strangely mixed up.

I don't understand website design reasoning, sometimes. I really do think some sites remove stuff exactly BECAUSE it was useful.

...

(going offtopic now)

Oh my God. I just went and tried to find the thread where people are complaining about this. Apparently the Amazon customer discussion board has been completely taken over by Spammers. Nothing but Spam posts for the *forty pages/eleven days* that are available. And Amazon's doing nothing. There's one poor guy who started a thread trying to call out the Spammers and report everything to Amazon but it's quickly getting drowned out in the ongoing Spam threads. And it's not just any Spam, but disguised as ways to contact Amazon customer support with fake phone numbers and such. I guess Amazon isn't motivated enough to remove Spammers OR scammers? Disgusting. uke

...

Oh yuck. I bumped that poor guy's thread and "Customer Support" replied saying they're "working on it." (Yeah, it takes you over a week to remove Spam, does it?) Many of these threads are started by "Amazon Customer" and "Community Support" and whatnot.

In other words, I think the Spammer/scammer just replied to me impersonating an Amazon employee. It's becoming self-aware. uke uke uke


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> Youtube is bad for that. They are always screwing around and don't seem to care a bit if they are removing things people like and want.
> 
> I was using Stylish to get a dark theme on Youtube and just got a popup today that said the theme I was using was incompatible with Youtube (after I had been using it for a long time). I knew they must have changed something recently. They now seem to have a dark theme built in but I dunno. It was just irritating. And it's a pattern. They won't leave stuff alone and people are constantly having to figure out how to keep using the site the way they've been using it.
> 
> I'm personally glad I'm not paying them for their pay service or I'd be really agitated about it. :lol


I like dark themes but never tried using one on YouTube might need to look into that.



Paul said:


> Lazy mobile-first development. Every website now is being designed so that it looks good on a phone and anyone with a real computer just has to deal with it. They call this being consistent across devices.


Yeah, looks that way. Really annoying and they already had a mobile version that worked reasonably well since I've used YouTube on my phone before as well as PC.



tehuti88 said:


> I don't understand website design reasoning, sometimes. I really do think some sites remove stuff exactly BECAUSE it was useful.


lol it does seem that way sometimes.


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, looks that way. Really annoying and they already had a mobile version that worked reasonably well since I've used YouTube on my phone before as well as PC.


I bet you can still use that search function if you can find the URL and make a bookmark of it. If you know how to write variables into a URL query it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Paul said:


> Lazy mobile-first development. Every website now is being designed so that it looks good on a phone and anyone with a real computer just has to deal with it. They call this being consistent across devices.


Could have not said it better myself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Aw nuggets, I would've wanted to read that, too. :lol


I still want to know what swear word he used that has 5 letters in it. I actually saw the post and it was basically this... "***** you all, all of you can go ***** yourselves". :con

The word I would personally use has only 4 letters. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

finallyclosed said:


> I bet you can still use that search function if you can find the URL and make a bookmark of it. If you know how to write variables into a URL query it shouldn't be too hard.


I found a tab I still have open that has the old layout, but it doesn't effect the url. I'll post a screenshot:










But I just found an option to switch back to the old YouTube, and they ask why so I'm going to mention that they've removed that feature.


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> I found a tab I still have open that has the old layout, but it doesn't effect the url. I'll post a screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just found an option to switch back to the old YouTube, and they ask why so I'm going to mention that they've removed that feature.


You might still be able to right click on the search button and copy the URL, but it sounds like you fixed it.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I still want to know what swear word he used that has 5 letters in it. I actually saw the post and it was basically this... "***** you all, all of you can go ***** yourselves". :con
> 
> The word I would personally use has only 4 letters. :lol


I've typed out 4 letter profanity and sometimes it gets censored into '*****'. I'm not sure why. It's bull*****.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

finallyclosed said:


> You might still be able to right click on the search button and copy the URL, but it sounds like you fixed it.


Yeah thanks, I'm probably going to stick with the old theme until they get rid of it.


----------



## Crisigv

Suicidal thoughts


----------



## angie1304

*crying *


----------



## harrison

I really like this author I'm reading at the moment. He sets his thrillers in Bangkok and they're a bit over the top but very clever at the same time. Even though they can seem far-fetched - severed penises etc. - he says he gets a lot of his material straight out of the Bangkok Post.


----------



## Ai

Long distant relationships are difficult... :|


----------



## xxDark Horse

There goes my life, there goes my future.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I just got another _timed out_ error, and had to refresh the page like 5 times, hmm.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Suicidal thoughts


Please don't.  :hug :squeeze


----------



## cosmicslop

I met this guy who could quickly notice the body language of people who are getting restless and bored in a conversation, but didn't have the self-introspection to consider he is seeing that because he only wants to talk about himself non-stop. You can't even the chance to ask them questions about themselves. 98% output.


----------



## herk

Cute Asian Boy said:


> As a child I had a horrible fear of rabbits because I read a book about a vampire rabbit with red eyes.


frickin bunnicula man


----------



## cinto

Didn't wanna have to say it but, running out of beer

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ai

Very few people actually like me...


----------



## Steve French

One of the guys I saved from that boating wreck a couple years back died recently. Well, at least he got a few more out of it. My friend I would always joke, "That ****er owes us a bottle of whiskey!", don't think we are going to collect now.


----------



## Blue Dino

An entire row of shopping carts have been pushed to the middle of the street blocking the entire intersection just outside my home. Someone must be really really bored. :lol

- a housemate just came home and I can overhear her yelling about the shopping carts. Apparently passing drivers got out of the car and pushed them to the side. Some of them they pushed it right in front of our driveway blocking it as my housemate was pulling in.


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> I still want to know what swear word he used that has 5 letters in it. I actually saw the post and it was basically this... "***** you all, all of you can go ***** yourselves". :con
> 
> The word I would personally use has only 4 letters. :lol


I wondered about the five asterisks, too... :lol

Anyway...I'm surprised to learn that apparently _I'm_ part of the reason for the outburst. :um Which is beyond confusing, because not only did I never do what I was accused of doing, but I just did a search and it looks like I haven't even interacted with this person in a month. :?

So I have NO clue what set them off or why I was included in it. Another mystery of life, I guess.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Bad news after bad news after bad news...

This year started out rocky, then lightened up after a few months, and now it's back to heightened anxiety, obsessions, intrusive thoughts, and paranoia. I can't wait until October so I could take a needed road trip for a weekend and put all of this behind even if it's just temporary.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Mc Borg

Were you born to be a sprinkler system in a thunderstorm?


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tehuti88

Just discovered this guy, holy wow...
(Hope these display since image links from my tablet seem iffy on laptop...)

Bill Ogden:


----------



## Blue Dino

tehuti88 said:


> Just discovered this guy, holy wow...
> (Hope these display since image links from my tablet seem iffy on laptop...)
> 
> Bill Ogden:


I like this one especially. It's much more centered. It really brings out the wave and the sun together. In an artistic standpoint, I have no clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## Steve French

Thinking I maybe held that hit in too long. It's creeping up on me. Started out with just the right amount of reefer too. Can't handle my weed at all these days. High as ****, as Jon Lajoie sings.


----------



## Steve French

I remembered to breathe again, forgot just how hungry I was, went to town in the kitchen, and I think I'm gonna make it out of er.


----------



## Plasma

Just thinking about how many of the people I've been attracted to have only been mere infatuations; simply based on a physical level and nothing more. They either existed online, or were students in school who quickly forgot about me. Hopefully I'll be able to meet someone I can share a deeper connection with one day.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> I wondered about the five asterisks, too... :lol
> 
> Anyway...I'm surprised to learn that apparently _I'm_ part of the reason for the outburst. :um Which is beyond confusing, because not only did I never do what I was accused of doing, but I just did a search and it looks like I haven't even interacted with this person in a month. :?
> 
> So I have NO clue what set them off or why I was included in it. Another mystery of life, I guess.


That's bizarre. :wtf


----------



## npriyax

Suicide and my mental illnesses


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> Very few people actually like me...


I guess I'm part of the few


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was writing a shopping list, and then I put my hand on it to stop the screen going off or the screensaver going on. It was paper.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Silent Memory said:


> I was writing a shopping list, and then I put my hand on it to stop the screen going off or the screensaver going on. It was paper.


Haha.  :squeeze

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Haha.  :squeeze


I used to think I would have to do the same to my TV if I didn't press any buttons on it for a while.  :squeeze


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> I remembered to breathe again, forgot just how hungry I was, went to town in the kitchen, and I think I'm gonna make it out of er.


lol, hope you're feeling better by now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Plasma said:


> Just thinking about how many of the people I've been attracted to have only been mere infatuations; simply based on a physical level and nothing more. They either existed online, or were students in school who quickly forgot about me. Hopefully I'll be able to meet someone I can share a deeper connection with one day.


You will find that special someone someday, don't worry.


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> I guess I'm part of the few


:blush


----------



## tehuti88

Silent Memory said:


> I was writing a shopping list, and then I put my hand on it to stop the screen going off or the screensaver going on. It was paper.


Occasionally when I wake up and try to reset my alarm clock, I'll sit there for a while trying to figure out how I get on the Internet with it. Then I get too frustrated and go back to sleep. :lol


----------



## roxslide

So glad my sister is ok. If she died or got injured I'm not sure what to do. She is one of the few things that anchor me in this world.


----------



## Bexp85

I'm thinking about work
Its my day off and I'm thinking about work
Why can't I just switch off


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When the subtitles are so fast that you translate them in your head before the audio catches up.


----------



## Sabk

You know, I've been battling with this for a while and it's like i have made a simple decision to just accept this to be how I am and doing things any other way (while not wrong in itself) just doesn't sit well with me: I'm kind, helpful to people I care about. Anyone else is kind of a stranger, so I don't feel inclined to be that way with them. I don't feel the need to be mean, malicious or anything of the sort. I just feel the general disinterest, blankness, slight indifference. Very few people catch my interest and very rarely do I feel the desire to really know someone or really engage.

Makes me sound like a *****, but it is true, lol.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs Robot

Can't wait for the concert tonight. I finally get to see my favorite country singer. Who new I'd ever get to do this..Wow. I'm so stoked!


----------



## CNikki

Have to be mentally prepared for tomorrow. Sucks that it comes down to this.


----------



## tehuti88

Goodreads, you said you'd be back "in a few minutes." It's been at least a half hour now. You could at least say you'll be back "shortly" (even though cable TV has taught me that's vague and rather meaningless).

Maybe if I post this it'll come back up...?


----------



## tehuti88

Not yet. Hmeh. :bah


----------



## Pongowaffle

I remember I use to get into arguments a lot with my family members when I was younger when my temper was worse. When I get pushed into an argument, I just go with the flow, act naturally with no restraint and I get right into an argument. It felt good to do this when I look back. But after countless negative reinforcements and outcomes from getting into arguments, it pushed me for the past many years to have a very restraint temper to avoid conflict in every way possible. I have been heavily reinforced to hide my anger, frustrations, and just to bottle it up. It has been difficult, but years of this I have finally gotten use to it. Until recently I am being accused of social alienation when I do this as my approach to avoid conflict and arguments. This itself only triggers more arguments. 

Bottom line, I get into arguments, I get into arguments. I avoid arguments, it get accused of alienation and that accusation prompts arguments. I guess when a person is hell bent on starting a fight, it's going to happen one way or another lol. I hate ****ty people.


----------



## Chevy396

Have you ever listened to two idiots from Kansas talking to each other on speaker phone while they eat? You're missing out. It is pretty funny and disgusting at the same time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

And boys are so cold
They speak without meaning
The only time they talk is in their sleep
And girls are a bore
Their touch without feeling
Their secrets always far too grim to keep
And up until now
You've lived in their shadows trying hard to please them
But they'll never change
As long as they're breathing


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cute Asian Boy said:


> Why this? Why now?


? I'm posting song lyrics.

edit: I was washing up and listening to TBM






---

Oh god this custard did not help this cake still tastes disgusting :X worth a try I guess.


----------



## Just Lurking

LydeaCharlotte said:


> That menu sounds horrid, can't you persuade them to go somewhere better?


I only go to restaurants relatively rarely, so I don't mind. The numbers were staggering, but the entrees sooooo good~ Just wouldn't want to go there every day. Well, I could... I don't think my body would appreciate it, though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Stop stalking me


----------



## Optic Knight

Persephone The Dread said:


> Stop stalking me


Who?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I heard a commercial earlier with some woman saying she went through a snowstorm to go buy some cigarettes. Lol I'm pretty sure no one in real life would go that far to get some. xD Silly commercials.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I heard a commercial earlier with some woman saying she went through a snowstorm to go buy some cigarettes. Lol I'm pretty sure no one in real life would go that far to get some. xD Silly commercials.


 I have. Many times. When I used to smoke I would go at any hour and pretty much brave all conditions and weather. I even paid for cigarettes with all change a few times.


----------



## Crisigv

When will the agony end? I can't stand it. I think I know how I'm going to end it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I can only cringe when I think about how my behavior and attitudes plummeted a few years back. I was incredibly entitled, selfish, and just an overall pretentious a-hole. Convincing myself that I was better than everyone for not partying, splurging on luxury goods, and going out just further fueled my envy for people that actually did partake in the above activities. Not only that but I felt the need to constantly put on a false image of myself to display for others that I wasn't a failure and doing so mentally exhausted me. I'm not 100% past that toxic mindset, but thank god I developed some needed self-awareness.


----------



## tehuti88

"Guys aren't picky, and are willing to give _any_ woman a chance."

I'm glad only a minority of people believe this...but that's still a minority too many, considering how often I've seen the _opposite_ happen.

There also seems to be this weird assumption that "giving a person a chance" = ERMAHGERD RERLERSHUNSHERP!!! No, it dersern't.


----------



## Amphoteric

happy September boys and girls!


----------



## tea111red

he's so beautiful........... :mushy


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*checks notification*

"yasss queen ................ 21:29"










lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> When will the agony end? I can't stand it. I think I know how I'm going to end it.


Please don't. 

You really don't want to do this. :hug :squeeze


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have. Many times. When I used to smoke I would go at any hour and pretty much brave all conditions and weather. I even paid for cigarettes with all change a few times.


Damn, I wouldn't have thought that people could be that addicted. That would suck. I'm glad I'm not. I've never smoked before and don't have the urge to. I guess I have a lot of willpower when it comes to smoking and drinking thankfully.


----------



## tehuti88

I can't believe how long it took me to find PayPal...I was even looking in the right part of the world. Seems outdated, I think PayPal is its own entity by now.


----------



## Steve French

Stumbled across the "blunderyears" subreddit. Damn near pissed myself. Got me thinking about my own styles in the past. There was a few mullet years in there, and a time when a most common outfit consisted of camo pants and a Dragon Ball Z t-shirt. Might have to dredge up some pictures and humiliate myself on the internet.


----------



## hemu

never do bad to anyone, not even think bad of anyone....


----------



## Kevin001

Hope she feels better.


----------



## SofaKing

Just because it's a captive audience, airport restaurants charge way too much.

I'm a capitalist, but still it's ridiculous. 

Sporting venues, movie theaters, fine.

But I'm just trying to fly and you leave me no choices.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Why is the thread 'can someone lend me 10 euros' stickied? 

Also, I was lurking r/foreveralone earlier, a place I used to visit back in the day- didn't help with negative reinforcement but sometimes I had to vent. Anyway, I came across a guy who I remember who used to post on here (he was using the same username), and I looked at his post history and saw that he's also posting on the incels subreddit :doh


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Carne asada fries are life-changing.


----------



## tehuti88

:yawn I'm never again going to throw you a bone, you know. So why don't you find yourself a new hobby?

Weirdly, sadly obsessed...maybe I'm secretly admired after all?


----------



## Amphoteric

SOON MY PRETTIES! Soon...


----------



## littleghost

Hi everyone. Some of you know that I live in Houston, and I just wanted to say that I'm dry and safe. My house didn't flood. I was one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Kevin001

littleghost said:


> Hi everyone. Some of you know that I live in Houston, and I just wanted to say that I'm dry and safe. My house didn't flood. I was one of the lucky ones.


:squeeze


----------



## CaseyB

Thank god that noise wasn't my crazy grandmother wondering around the house again OTL


----------



## Dissonance

Maybe it's far better to be hated, the pain would just stop here.


----------



## Mc Borg

While I was lying in bed this morning trying to go back to sleep, I opened my eyes and had a minor hypnagogic hallucination (I think?) of this white long sleeve shirt on one of those upper body mannequins. It was like an afterimage that faded away really fast. It looked almost exactly like this:










Of all things, _why_ that? lol 
@littleghost
I'm glad.


----------



## Barakiel

My half-brother got me three different bottles of bourbon for my birthday, me and my parents were all a bit embarrassed by how excessive that was.

Still they were eager for me to try some so I can see (or taste) for myself how bad it is. It's not the worst thing I've ever had, but it does have that old-timey medicine taste my dad warned me about.

But now my brother's been texting me wanting to know what I think of it. What do I tell him? That it's not as bad as robitussin? :um


----------



## CNikki

Needing to keep myself occupied or I'll start overthinking again...


----------



## Kevin001

Guy I haven't talked to since last year just texted me......mind blown.


----------



## Equity

the realisation that a lot of these trolling videos with people yelling sound like those reality shows with obnoxious people shouting at each other. what have I done. It's just more one-sided as the troll doesn't react much.


----------



## tehuti88

Amphoteric said:


> SOON MY PRETTIES! Soon...


:O What are they...?



littleghost said:


> Hi everyone. Some of you know that I live in Houston, and I just wanted to say that I'm dry and safe. My house didn't flood. I was one of the lucky ones.


Good!  (I used to have nightmares about floods...even though I don't live in a flood area.)


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I am gonna take a walk. I feel like screaming.

It's in the middle of the night and I hope I get lost.


----------



## Amphoteric

tehuti88 said:


> :O What are they...?


Airborne mold spores from my apartment that have been enabled to grow on the petri dishes


----------



## tehuti88

Amphoteric said:


> Airborne mold spores from my apartment that have been enabled to grow on the petri dishes


Airborne... :afr

What do you plan to do with them?


----------



## konas8

Daunted and frightened. One year without peers. Only reason I came on here again is to make sure solitude won't take away my sanity.


----------



## Amphoteric

tehuti88 said:


> Airborne... :afr
> 
> What do you plan to do with them?


No need to worry, they're always present everywhere pretty much 
Nothing much as far as utilisation goes, it's just for a school project.


----------



## cinto

Wow, are we all really that lonely and sad
Not counting the ppl that haven't signed up yet


----------



## tehuti88

Amphoteric said:


> No need to worry, they're always present everywhere pretty much
> Nothing much as far as utilisation goes, it's just for a school project.


Ah, I hadn't thought of that. Given the state of our house I imagine I'm breathing in tons of them daily, then. :lol

I'd thought perhaps you had a master plan to cultivate and then unleash them somewheres. :sus Not really but that's the kind of stuff that goes through my head. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Wow, are we all really that lonely and sad
> Not counting the ppl that haven't signed up yet


I'm fine


----------



## cosmicslop

If you're talking and giggling with your friend (not even whispering) during the math lecture and then have the gall to interrupt the pace of the lesson by saying "you're so lost," i don't know what to think about you...Asking for help to better understand the material is reasonable. Not understanding because you are not paying attention is just irresponsible. This has happened twice. If I have to hear this kid repeat she's lost for 15 more weeks, I may end up thinking we've all just been participating in some kind of existential crisis she's having.

it's also almost 100 F degrees today. I'm crabby.


----------



## harrison

I'm watching a videos series about Thai street food and it makes me want to go to Bangkok again. What a great city - so exotic but also modern and developed.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> I'm fine


You are, ya got a postive spirit :banana


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

coyeyes said:


> I don't have a facebook picture, im sure everyone thinks i'm an insecure loser i mean i am lol but i don't want people to know that.
> I hate facebook, i want to delete it but everyone will be like "omg you don't have fb?!"


I don't think anyone takes FB seriously, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Most people would rather people not have a FB than have one. I don't care whether someone has one or not. It's not doing any harm, so I just don't care. Everyone can make their own choices.


----------



## thisismeyo

im living in a cloud of thoughts. i know what i need to escape and be free but i dont have it.


----------



## MCHB

Molson is owned by Coors, but I think Coors Banquet is better than Canadian because the bubbles are bigger. Otherwise they taste the same.

(Beer Friday....yay!)


----------



## MCHB

...also I signed out of facebook so if I hit the "Taylor Swift" thresh hold, I won't post sappy music videos there and spam message all my friends lol.


----------



## komorikun

littleghost said:


> Hi everyone. Some of you know that I live in Houston, and I just wanted to say that I'm dry and safe. My house didn't flood. I was one of the lucky ones.


Do you live on top of a hill?


----------



## komorikun

*Very close*


----------



## Crisigv

Why can't I ever be in a good mood. Or if I was, it has to end abruptly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't know what the rules are here, I know nothing, like Jon Snow


----------



## mt moyt

i am so not suited for this job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

mt moyt said:


> i am so not suited for this job
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you do for a living?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well I didn't die but I'm not sure what to make of it


----------



## Memories of Silence

komorikun said:


>


How did you find this? I didn't know there was anything like that.


----------



## Blue Dino

komorikun said:


>


Impressive especially considering the majority of the posts of members: #2 and #3.


----------



## Blue Dino

It is too hot to fall asleep. And like usual, whenever I need something desperately, it is nowhere to be found. This being my fan. I wonder if one of my housemates "borrowed" it. I'm now thinking of just applying bug repellent and sleeping out in the backyard.


----------



## Ai

So, my clothes are literally falling off me. That's just a thing we're going to do now, apparently. The cars waiting at the intersection this morning must have gotten the show of their lives when my petticoat randomly decided these hips _do_, in fact, lie and jumped ship. I almost fell flat on my face, tulle twisted awkwardly around my ankles. Pretty sure I probably flashed a few people in the process.

Gooood times...

Dishonest raisins and elastic-waisted garments are the reason I have trust issues...


----------



## mt moyt

MCHB said:


> What you do for a living?


im supposed to be selling/promoting some food products at the moment, plus being the cashier. its not something i do for a living though, its only temporary for a month.


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## kivi

The town where my father was born is actually one of the worst places in the world. We came here because my grandfather is 86 but my mother, sisters and I can hardly stay here. It's just so boring. Though I'm glad we're staying at my uncles house. -We saw a mouse (or rat, whatever it was) in my grandfather's house. My mother says "There is no way I'm staying or eating anything there." I'm disgusted too. Eww


----------



## Steve French

I was reading this article the other day, and it just threw in a random the velvet underground are a **** band reference in there. And then went on about the topic of them being **** and how all hipsters say there are great for a good few paragraphs. Pussies. There was a real band. ****ing blew my mind back in the day. Still do. It ragged on them being unaccessabile. ****, what can you call rock and rolll or who loves the sun.






Pussies


----------



## Wren611

I really shouldn't follow dog rescues on Twitter because I want to adopt all the dogs they tweet about.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wage war with the flesh.


----------



## Kuse

How do you post a picture without it going onto a thumbnail thing?


----------



## TheWelshOne

Kuse said:


> How do you post a picture without it going onto a thumbnail thing?


If you upload it somewhere like Imgur and then insert it as an image, rather than an attachment, that should work.


----------



## Kuse

TheWelshOne said:


> If you upload it somewhere like Imgur and then insert it as an image, rather than an attachment, that should work.


Hmm, I will try that. Thank you WelshOne.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Silent Memory said:


> How did you find this? I didn't know there was anything like that.


Click on members (at the top of the page), then sort by post count.


----------



## Skrub

I was thinking about this video


----------



## SplendidBob

So, yesterday I noticed one of my SAS friends had gone. I just figured out how to find out who it was. Interesting. Fair enough of course .


----------



## feels

Well the week in NH with my boyfriend's friends is going a little better. I'm still quiet but I'm warming up to them. I've been making breakfast and cleaning the kitchen and **** partly because I want to and partly because I wanna show I'm not a ***** lol. We played Overcooked and Mansions of Madness last night. It was pretty damn fun.


----------



## firestar

I get in such a bad mood just by being at home. This is how people become workaholics - because it's easier and more pleasurable to work than to deal with your dysfunctional family.


----------



## CNikki

firestar said:


> I get in such a bad mood just by being at home. This is how people become workaholics - because it's easier and more pleasurable to work than to deal with your dysfunctional family.


I hear you. Probably not for the same exact reasons, though.


----------



## firestar

CNikki said:


> I hear you. Probably not for the same exact reasons, though.


Thank you. Sorry to hear you're going through something similar.

I hate feeling bitter and resentful. I know I'm not this person, but it's hard not to feel that way I'm at home. I actually prefer being at work because I hate home so much. That's just not the way life should be.


----------



## Myosr

firestar said:


> I get in such a bad mood just by being at home. This is how people become workaholics - because it's easier and more pleasurable to work than to deal with your dysfunctional family.


It's definitely a factor for me. At work I can sometimes pretend to be functional, but everyone at home is also dysfunctional, it's depressing. My mom and my sister are fighting all the time, and they keep getting meaner every day. The idea of trusting either of them is difficult. I mean they _hate _each other so much.

I often wonder if having a loving family would've made any difference for me.


----------



## CNikki

firestar said:


> Thank you. Sorry to hear you're going through something similar.
> 
> I hate feeling bitter and resentful. I know I'm not this person, but it's hard not to feel that way I'm at home. I actually prefer being at work because I hate home so much. That's just not the way life should be.


Let's put it this way - I don't find much refuge no matter where I go. Home is probably the lesser of two evils, but it most certainly does not help with my mind feeling like I'm on the verge of insanity (as if I'm not there yet.) Burning nearly if not all of my bridges (willingly or not), trying to move on for my own personal gains rather than waiting for someone else to 'save' me, refusing the supposed help I received for my mental illnesses since they haven't helped me, accepting the fact that I will not live a normal life while being reminded of it in some shape or form on a daily basis...and more. I've tried finding some sort of support system but it seems like I'm ostracized no matter what I do.

So I'm still waiting to find something I can find solitude and peace in. That's what is ultimately holding me up (for now.)


----------



## firestar

Myosr said:


> It's definitely a factor for me. At work I can sometimes pretend to be functional, but everyone at home is also dysfunctional, it's depressing. My mom and my sister are fighting all the time, and they keep getting meaner every day. The idea of trusting either of them is difficult. I mean they _hate _each other so much.
> 
> I often wonder if having a loving family would've made any difference for me.


For what it's worth, I know there are people on here who come from loving families and still have SA, so it might not have made a difference.

But I wonder that as well. Because if I can seem functional at work, then it's clear that I'm capable of being that way. Maybe it was the environment that made the difference.



CNikki said:


> Let's put it this way - I don't find much refuge no matter where I go. Home is probably the lesser of two evils, but it most certainly does not help with my mind feeling like I'm on the verge of insanity (as if I'm not there yet.) Burning nearly if not all of my bridges (willingly or not), trying to move on for my own personal gains rather than waiting for someone else to 'save' me, refusing the supposed help I received for my mental illnesses since they haven't helped me, accepting the fact that I will not live a normal life while being reminded of it in some shape or form on a daily basis...and more. I've tried finding some sort of support system but it seems like I'm ostracized no matter what I do.
> 
> So I'm still waiting to find something I can find solitude and peace in. That's what is ultimately holding me up (for now.)


I hope you find what you're looking for. I can relate to what you said about finding it hard to accept that you'll never live a normal when you're faced with it every day. I would have liked to have a normal life (husband, kids, dog, white picket fence), but the older I get the less likely it is to happen.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> So, yesterday I noticed one of my SAS friends had gone. I just figured out how to find out who it was. Interesting. Fair enough of course .


How?


----------



## CNikki

I should probably start doing this. Just need to learn how to use the page blocker that one can install on Chrome.






....Aaaand got a fair amount of pages blocked. 

...And now I need to get it on my phone. Grrr!


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> How?


Go to "edit your friends list" and it will have two check boxes for each person, one on the left which will remain checked, and one on the right which will be an empty box. Those empty boxes are people who have unfriended you (I think).

Obviously if people want to unfriend me it's no problem though  - don't want people to think I am keeping a list or something lol.


----------



## komorikun

Sometimes people do clean sweeps and just delete everyone except their close friends from their friend lists. Not sure the point of it but whatever. I'm considering deleting some "friends" that haven't been on SAS in years. Doubt they will ever return.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> Go to "edit your friends list" and it will have two check boxes for each person, one on the left which will remain checked, and one on the right which will be an empty box. Those empty boxes are people who have unfriended you (I think).
> 
> Obviously if people want to unfriend me it's no problem though  - don't want people to think I am keeping a list or something lol.


Huh. Interesting. Now I wonder why that person deleted me...


----------



## tehuti88

(Too chicken to reply in the thread. People always think I'm making excuses, anyway. I can't blame them, I'd probably assume the same thing, but it's frustrating.)

I don't deny that my negative mindset keeps/drives people away from me now.

Thing is...people were repelled by me *even before I thought so poorly of myself, even when I did think I had something to offer, even when I didn't unload my problems onto them*. (It might be hard to believe but I've often tried hard to be cheery and keep my problems from potential friends, anyway. You should only share that kind of stuff when you're already close to someone, which I usually don't achieve.)

I even clearly remember times when I was INCREDIBLY positive and enthusiastic about us becoming friends (still have the happy e-mails and journal entries, somewhere)...and then they rejected me anyway.

As well as times I'd actually BEEN friends with someone for quite a while already...and then they rejected me anyway. (Those are the incidents that confused and hurt me the most. What changed?? It sure wasn't me! :| )

I didn't imagine all that (even though even I find it hard to believe), and many of those times, I did NOT drive those people off with my negative attitude, because I didn't have that attitude yet. :| If it weren't so humiliating I would share some of my posts from my first years online, oh my God was I ever talkative and outgoing, nobody would recognize me. I posted and replied frequently on lots of message boards, I chattered with multiple people for hours every day (even tried a chatroom once or twice), engaged in long e-mail discussions where I always responded promptly, showed lots of interest in getting to know others (frequently approached THEM first!), offered my feedback and support, put myself and my work and interests out there over and over.

*In fact I really do think that often, it was my obnoxious chattiness and EAGERNESS to be friends that drove people away.* That was how it usually went IRL. People didn't want me to be outgoing. I was frequently told to shut up. This happened online, too--"Keep your e-mails shorter!"--even when those people had first insisted they LOVED my long e-mails, or when my e-mail consisted of like three average-length paragraphs. That was when people bothered to reply to me at all. Often, they didn't, or they criticized me instead. Not even people who were _begging_ for others to contact them wanted to hear from _me_.*

(*Sound like exaggeration? One of those people whom I'd already been friends with but had fallen out of touch, and who'd expressed happiness at receiving a long e-mail and promised to reply indepth later on, never did...but posted in her journal about how bored and lonely she was, asking others to mail her. When I expressed sadness about not hearing from her, first she let her girlfriend (who assumed we were strangers--first girl didn't bother correcting her--and criticized my "stupid" long e-mail) attack me, then snapped that she'd "had to let a lot of friends go" and even though she'd promised to reply, I guess I didn't make the cut, and she hadn't even had time to inform me even while she was asking others to contact her. Another person I was just starting to befriend (very friendly at first) then said she didn't have time to keep in touch online and asked her dozen penpals to snail-mail her...again, when I expressed sadness that I couldn't do this (but wished her luck), she snapped that I wasn't THAT important and obviously I had mental issues and "maybe that's why no one wants to be your friend."  (Ironically, I'd first found her advertising on a social anxiety site...though she'd then told me it was her cousin or something who had SA. Weird.) Weeks later...I found her advertising for yet more online friends. Guess she found the time after all...just not for me.)

So...when I was really chatty and outgoing and positive, I was rejected.

When I toned down the enthusiasm and kept my emotions/worries to myself and tried harder to focus on the other person, I was rejected.

When I was really withdrawn and subdued and self-loathing, I was rejected (well, duh).

It would be really dumb for me to sit here and think, "I have so much to offer. Obviously everybody else sucks if they can't see that!"

This has happened with all kinds of different people. I'm the only common denominator. :/ The only logical conclusions to reach are 1. I just have INCREDIBLY bad luck, or 2. I really don't have much to offer in a friendship that other people might want, i. e., people don't want to be friends with me. (May as well call it what it is.)

It's really stretching credibility to chalk this all up to bad luck, even if that's a contributing factor. So the reasonable conclusion is, I'm just a boring/sucky friend, no matter what my mindset is.

...

Yeah, I'm negative now and now I drive/keep people away. It wasn't always like that, though, even though the result was the same.


----------



## Ai

Looks like I might not see my boyfriend for another couple months again. :sigh


----------



## Lohikaarme

Can't wait for the first rains.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's unreal how slow I am socially


----------



## Steve French

Sheeit, ****ing site logs me out and I just couldn't get back in. Made it on the last attempt at my password.

Anyway, the wanderlust is leaving me. Or rather, I'm getting a bit bored of sitting around on the couch all day as I have been doing for a few months. Think I need a job. Gain a bit of cash, maybe meet a few people. All resource industry based around here though. Maybe I could cook.

I miss my old job as a janitor. It was rather boring, but I had such autonomy. I would do all my work in the span of a couple hours and then rip bong hoots and piss around for the rest of the day, all to the tune of $15/h, not too shabby.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Sometimes I can be so articulate. Other times... hurr durr, how do I words?



Ai said:


> Looks like I might not see my boyfriend for another couple months again. :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## Chevy396

Blueberry weed is pretty good for pain and not to hard on anxiety. I think I'll stick with it for a while so I can lift more often.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My sister that lives in Iowa might be getting a job at a factory and I'm hoping she gets it. I wished her good luck. That doesn't help anything, though.


----------



## tehuti88

I wish the search function here would consistently work.


----------



## tehuti88

Because I like to stalk people, that's all.


----------



## tehuti88

I stalk myself too so it's all good.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> I wish the search function here would consistently work.





tehuti88 said:


> Because I like to stalk people, that's all.





tehuti88 said:


> I stalk myself too so it's all good.


:lol

But yeah, I agree, it's annoying when it stops working.


----------



## SPMelly

Well my weekend is almost over. Back to work on Monday . I have a feeling I've got a lot of work to do this coming week. Good thing I bought some coffee to help me through it. Gonna continue to watch this walking dead marathon and try to enjoy myself. Might make myself a whiskey and cherry Pepsi mix

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder how often friends talk to each other. If I didn't work, no one would talk to me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Sometimes people do clean sweeps and just delete everyone except their close friends from their friend lists. Not sure the point of it but whatever. I'm considering deleting some "friends" that haven't been on SAS in years. Doubt they will ever return.


 I have done that a few times and then they came back and I felt weird because I thought they would think I did it because I didn't like them anymore. So I guess I leave them on there as a way of remembering them and hoping they're doing better.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Kevin001

I've got too much going on right now.


----------



## thomasjune

A three-day weekend is not enough. I want more. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Deleted post huh? Guess I'll never know, bye Felecia.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> Deleted post huh? Guess I'll never know, bye Felecia.


If it's what I'm thinking of (I'd reported it, seems to be gone now), it was a troll comment about demisexuals and women. :serious:

And...








:grin2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> If it's what I'm thinking of (I'd reported it, seems to be gone now), it was a troll comment about demisexuals and women. :serious:
> 
> And...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :grin2:


I almost typed 'and 3...2...1' in my post lol. Probably not even his only account here currently.

Reminds me of this


----------



## feels

I feel like I need to talk to someone. But it's hard when you feel like you don't deserve help and talking about it makes you feel stupid. I'm just tired of dreading every day.


----------



## coeur_brise

ShatteredGlass said:


> I'm really tired of not getting the attention I don't deserve


How i feel and think, far too often. Oh, ego is a bad habit to break.

I wish I had more fun yesterday. It felt like a circus of too many people and overly priced hot dogs. In that case, since I'm home all day today, I'm wondering what I should watch mindlessly. They always say tv is bad for you but man, on a day like this, numbing the mind certainly helps.


----------



## Chevy396

The explosion of knowledge and culture that has been shared since the world wide web started taking off is pretty impressive. When it first started, you couldn't find much reliable information. Now you get information overload just by logging into your computer/phone, and you can find recipes/cooking shows from every part of the world on YouTube. The only drawback is, how do I make it back into the real world?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm not sure if I can eat bread anymore. It makes me dizzy sometimes and when I swallow the bread, it feels like a lump in my throat like I'm about to choke and then I feel dizzy. I chew my food up good, so I don't understand the problem. I think it's an allergic reaction. I've never had any allergies. Guess this will be my first allergy.


----------



## Kevin001

Yay she finally uploaded!


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> I almost typed 'and 3...2...1' in my post lol. Probably not even his only account here currently.


I'm surprised he lasted as long as he did, to be honest. (And yeah, there's probably already another lurking about...)

...

In unrelated news:

Quick! I need a man to tell me what I know! Because a man knows all about men, and he knows all about women, and I'm a woman so I know all about nothing. Not even my own experiences.

I need a man to tell me what my life is like! What was I even doing this morning? What am I doing now??_ *I don't know!!*_ :cry


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I'm surprised he lasted as long as he did, to be honest. (And yeah, there's probably already another lurking about...)
> 
> ...
> 
> In unrelated news:
> 
> Quick! I need a man to tell me what I know! *Because a man knows all about men, and he knows all about women, and I'm a woman so I know all about nothing. Not even my own experiences.*
> 
> I need a man to tell me what my life is like! What was I even doing this morning? What am I doing now??_ *I don't know!!*_ :cry


They have a pretty bad case of illusory superiority, generally coupled with an over-reliance on projection.


----------



## Crisigv

How am I supposed to stop thinking bad things when it's constantly proved that I am worthless garbage.


----------



## BAH

Loading


----------



## SplendidBob

God damn made an appointment for a haircut again, made it tomorrow, not sure what to get. Probably a lot shorter on the sides and back maybe, but I wanna go in with a picture so they don't drastically **** it up. Different hairdresser to last time too, sadly. Poo. Urgent pinterest surfing today then.

Also OCD still present from yesterday dampening my mood, which is annoying.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Hmm...
Now where do I fly it?


----------



## cmed

Why is every schmuck with a thousand followers given a book deal? People who can't even string together proper sentences are writing entire books now? Seems legit.


----------



## PandaBearx

How I wish I wasn't so socially awkward. My communication skills are quite crap at times where I'll blurt out something rude as opposed to properly voicing how I feel? It's not like I intend for it to be rude...I typically only realize after the fact, the guilt eats at me, and I wish I could re-do our rephrase it all, or at least apologize but knowing an apology would be a bit awkward at this given point. 

I don't really elaborate or explain myself. "I don't want to do it" while it holds some truth, isn't necessarily said because I want to be a bitc* or cause any inconvenience is more so to do with not knowing how to do it so I'd appreciate if you could write it down for me. Some things are better left unsaid & I'm not so great with balancing that. What's okay to say & what is not. So typically I'm just quiet...-which also is apparently an inconvenience as I'm "too quiet".


----------



## Crisigv

It's like I don't exist. I feel like I am in limbo.


----------



## Nitrogen

tehuti88 said:


> I wish the search function here would consistently work.





tehuti88 said:


> Because I like to stalk people, that's all.





tehuti88 said:


> I stalk myself too so it's all good.


Same here, actually probably 80% of my time spent on this forum is using the search function and looking around lol.


----------



## Karsten

This is SO dumb! The wording, the art style, everything, lmao.


----------



## Kevin001

Still wonder what my life would be like if I did get into the military.


----------



## Ai

TheWelshOne said:


> :squeeze


:heart


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> They have a pretty bad case of illusory superiority, generally coupled with an over-reliance on projection.


I like that, I'll go with that. :lol



Nitrogen said:


> Same here, actually probably 80% of my time spent on this forum is using the search function and looking around lol.


I don't use quote notifications or anything since I'm chicken of someone having said something mean to me, so I basically keep going to my posting history to keep track of where I've been...and other people's posting histories to keep track of where they've been...and this is also how I keep an eye out for trolls... <_< So when the search function breaks I'm pretty lost. :lol

...

Started seriously pondering doing one of those DNA testing thingies to determine my ancestry. (Even though I have a theory that despite their claims to the contrary, this is actually a big scheme for the government to get everyone's DNA on file... :sus ...my DNA is already on file due to me willingly signing a form while prepping for surgery and donating my bladder to U of M.) My mother is positive of French-Canadian ancestry since, well, my great-grandmother came from there and apparently couldn't speak English when she came to the US. That's the main thing I wanted to know, is I'm part French-Canadian; it'd suck to be like that guy who thought he was German and it turned out he was Irish/Scottish or something. Anyway, everything else is gravy, though it'd be nice to know if there's any American Indian in there somewhere. :um (Given the French-Canadian ancestry, just seems it's quite possible.)

Reviews of such services are rather mixed, though. One section on Ancestry's website (price was the same, but this mentioned some sort of beta program, so that makes me wonder if this is a service entirely different from the DNA test) mentioned finding out if you're, say, part Acadian (a type of French-Canadian, original name of the Cajuns), but when you look at the map of regions they test, for North America there's just...North America. Plus Native American, if that's included. Pretty damn unspecific. :|

As for Europe (since I'm part French-Canadian, I'd assume I have European French ancestry?--plus I'm supposed to be part Pennsylvania Dutch, AKA German, on my dad's side), it's pretty vague too; if I'm in fact part French and German it'd only tell me Western European or whatever. One Amazon review even specifically said there's no real difference between French and German DNA. (Meanwhile, it can test for specifics like Ireland or Great Britain? What's the significant DNA difference between _those_ two? :con Nobody needs to answer that, I'm just making a statement of perplexity. Seems like if German and French are basically the same, Ireland and Great Britain would be a lot similar to each other, too. *Obviously I'm wrong*, but I'm just saying. Oh and how did that one guy find out he's _Scottish_ in particular?? Doesn't test for just plain Scottish. If you look at the pie chart they show in that commercial, there's a big section saying Great Britain and another saying Ireland, I think. He probably got his info from the actual ancestry listings and not the DNA test. Misleading ad.)

Plus it sounds like they kind of hold your results hostage/limit your result access if you don't subscribe or something. (My mother would be interested in that, but...meh...not beneficial unless someone's entered all your ancestry info in the database already, and we don't know that they have.)

So...seems pretty useless. :| I started getting excited to find something out but I'm rather underwhelmed by now. Guess I'll save my money.

I just wanted to know if I'm really, you know, French and German and maybe American Indian, but it looks like all it'd tell me is I'm part Western European. Well...duh! I mean, I'm as white as white can be, I practically glow in the dark. :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Karsten said:


> This is SO dumb! The wording, the art style, everything, lmao.


Reminds me of this standup I can't post it here but look up 'Steve Hughes About Gays' on YouTube

'This fella in Manchester he came up to me one evening. He said you know if you wear an earring in your right ear, which I do, in England that means you're gay.'

audiance member: it does

'it does? Well that's ****ing weird mate in Australia it's when you've got a cock in another man's ***. You've got a lot of catching up to do.'

...

'They're not tough, they **** men that's hardly gay'

'what do straight men want? Ohhh I want a woman soft and feminine.'


----------



## CNikki

Never thought I'd ever say this, but...I can't wait to go back to school (college). Class starts tomorrow.


----------



## cinto

The hells going on today?lol


----------



## CNikki

Hah! I win! I freakin' win!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My successful sister is such a *****. She doesn't deserve the attention she gets. The way she would look at me with that mean look on her face and not say anything to me. Screw her. People just have to be like her in every way or else they're not living up to her standards. Such a shame...It's like walking on eggshells around people like that.


----------



## Kevin001

I would be depressed too if I thought this life was the end all.


----------



## riverbird

I haven't had a drink in a little more than 11 weeks, thanks to my knee and not wanting to not risk falling down while on crutches. I really wish I could have a beer right now.


----------



## Sus y

I know this is going to look/sound a little obsessive but: edit button.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> I haven't had a drink in a little more than 11 weeks, thanks to my knee and not wanting to not risk falling down while on crutches. I really wish I could have a beer right now.


I'm right there with ya. I don't want to turn into an alcoholic again though.


----------



## Chevy396

Sus y said:


> I know this is going to look/sound a little obsessive but: edit button.


You have to have a certain number of posts before you get the edit button. It sucks, but it keeps trolls from doing some things.


----------



## tehuti88

Sus y said:


> I know this is going to look/sound a little obsessive but: edit button.


It should show up for you very soon. :grin2:


----------



## riverbird

finallyclosed said:


> I'm right there with ya. I don't want to turn into an alcoholic again though.


Yeah, that wouldn't be good.


----------



## Sus y

@finallyclosed and @tehuti88, Hey! Thank you!! This is having me in such mood!!! I'm very distracted so I'm having a fun time trying to concentrate in what I'm writing right now, also I'm not English speaker. I'm imagine all my post are something like: rinuignr vgiurkh4uicf ndf jh bgurmrikf. But thanks for the reply, I admire your capacity for understanding gibberish haha!


----------



## mt moyt

who else gets annoyed when people show concern for you? is it weird i find it irritating? 

edit- its not annoying if its subtle, but when its not i get annoyed... pretty weird

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Lurking

Five minutes after midnight and I'm still wide awake. This is not preferable.


----------



## roxslide

Uggh. I just met some new potential roommates. The situation actually seems great (one of the guys has a beardie omg! and they have a great backyard and I would have my own bathroom, kinda. one of the guys works right next to me) but...they seem so normal and like typical friendly and social people my age... which freaks me out. I don't know if I can deal with normal people my age 24/7... which is kind of sad. I feel like I will quickly become the creepy awkward roommate/shut in that ruins the easy going vibe they have. I have no friends right now and I think that will become painfully obvious and awkward if I move in and they will regret having me there. I almost prefer the distant and austere relationships I've had with some past roommates idk. But they seem cool and the place is great so I'm still thinking about it. Hmm.


----------



## thetown

I want call backs from companies. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Doi


----------



## Equity

It's so wierd that 2010 was 7 years ago.


----------



## Blue Dino

Callsign said:


> It's so wierd that 2010 was 7 years ago.


I realize the same thing in the shower just now. 2008 seems so recent, and it would be a decade ago next year.


----------



## Ai

The openly racist cesspool that is my extended family literally makes me want to vomit sometimes. My mom's cousin is currently raving on Facebook about what a traitor another cousin is for marrying a muslim, who no "real" American can trust.

Spoiler alert: his wife isn't Muslim. She is, however, vaguely brown-skinned. And perfectly lovely. Usually. lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

It won't fly :no


----------



## Sassandclass

Kevin001 said:


> I really need to become a minimalist and get out of debt.


Lovvve the minimalist movement. Have you watched the minimalism documentary on Netflix?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> :yawn I'm never again going to throw you a bone, you know. So why don't you find yourself a new hobby?
> 
> Weirdly, sadly obsessed...maybe I'm secretly admired after all?


I think maybe I am.

Too bad I can't get a decent person to stalk me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> I think maybe I am.
> 
> Too bad I can't get a decent person to stalk me.


:lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Blah, just blah...


----------



## shyvr6

Wondering if I would still get a Xmas tree if I ever had a family even if we weren't religious. I'm leaning towards yes. Not sure why that popped in my head.


----------



## SofaKing

I don't think I belong here, anymore...if I ever did that is.


----------



## Paul

roxslide said:


> Uggh. I just met some new potential roommates. The situation actually seems great (one of the guys has a beardie omg! and they have a great backyard and I would have my own bathroom, kinda. one of the guys works right next to me) but...they seem so normal and like typical friendly and social people my age... which freaks me out. I don't know if I can deal with normal people my age 24/7... which is kind of sad. I feel like I will quickly become the creepy awkward roommate/shut in that ruins the easy going vibe they have. I have no friends right now and I think that will become painfully obvious and awkward if I move in and they will regret having me there. I almost prefer the distant and austere relationships I've had with some past roommates idk. But they seem cool and the place is great so I'm still thinking about it. Hmm.


Has anyone in history really regretted having a quiet roommate who didn't invite anyone over and stayed in their room never hogging the tv etc? Sounds like everyone's ideal roommate.


----------



## Chevy396

I need to start doing daily meditation again. Should help my anxiety. I guess I got lazy from always having a pill I could take instead.


----------



## Ai

SofaKing said:


> I don't think I belong here, anymore...if I ever did that is.


I like reading your posts...


----------



## SofaKing

Ai said:


> I like reading your posts...


Thanks, but I feel I'm losing my compassion and I'm having a harder time controlling an instinct to lash out.


----------



## Crisigv

How can only one nail be so weak? I just had my nail break really low, to the point where it hurt like a ***** and bled. And when I cut down the rest, I could barely cut them. Weird.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> I realize the same thing in the shower just now. 2008 seems so recent, and it would be a decade ago next year.


 I call this the aging syndrome. It starts somewhere after 30 and accelerates. By the time you're 60 decades seem like minutes. :lol

Seriously though. I wish I could remember my childhood as well as I can remember 20 years ago. Everything after 1995 is pretty clear. Most before that is pretty much gone unless I hear a song or something that reminds me of a specific thing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> How can only one nail be so weak? I just had my nail break really low, to the point where it hurt like a ***** and bled. And when I cut down the rest, I could barely cut them. Weird.


 Do you take vitamins?


----------



## Chevy396

I keep biting my tongue in my sleep. I don't know why.


----------



## Crisigv

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you take vitamins?


Once in a while, when I remember


----------



## thetown

I need to learn how to become a better listener. That's how to get people to like you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ai said:


> My mom's cousin is currently raving on Facebook about what a traitor another cousin is for marrying a muslim, who no "real" American can trust.


That is DISGUSTING!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> Once in a while, when I remember


 Used to have super brittle nails. I started taking a multi every day and most of that has gone away.


----------



## Ai

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That is DISGUSTING!


Agreed. :blank

:sigh


----------



## Kevin001

Sassandclass said:


> Lovvve the minimalist movement. Have you watched the minimalism documentary on Netflix?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No...are you one?! :O


----------



## komorikun

shyvr6 said:


> Wondering if I would still get a Xmas tree if I ever had a family even if we weren't religious. I'm leaning towards yes. Not sure why that popped in my head.


Yeah, I'd definitely get a tree if I had a family or even if I only had a boyfriend but had friends/family over regularly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

shyvr6 said:


> Wondering if I would still get a Xmas tree if I ever had a family even if we weren't religious. I'm leaning towards yes. Not sure why that popped in my head.


You could just treat it as a traditional thing, it's swapped religions at least twice anyway. Pagan (Viking and Saxon,) Europeans used to worship trees anyway, and then when Christians came to Europe they absorbed that into Christian religious practise (though not entirely, there are still some Christians that see it as anti-Christian.)


----------



## tehuti88

I have splurged on some new books because I feel lonely and empty and new books numb the loneliness and emptiness for a little bit.

Now I have to be lonely and empty while they ship. :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

What even is the spike ball in my avatar

It doesn't entirely look real so maybe it's photoshopped or a strange alien from a planet of pinhead trashbags.


----------



## Blue Dino

Afreen88 said:


> How does a shirt that's 100% polyester cost £300? I know it's a ridiculous price for a shirt anyway but it should be silk or something if you're asking for that much.


It has the text or logo of a big trendy brand name printed on it somewhere. Maybe even on the little label underneath the shirt. One must pay greatly for the honor of advertising as a walking billboard for these big clothing companies.


----------



## Kevin001

Man I hope I don't get sick ugh.


----------



## Chevy396

**** it's cold this morning. I think I may have waited a little too long to go camping.


----------



## Justright

I love that I love myself right now, and that my social anxiety, although flared up, is moderate!

I should dedicate a whole website to myself, no confidence issues here hahaha


----------



## SplendidBob

Alcohol is a ****ing terrible recreational drug.


----------



## Chevy396

I don't want to get old. I mean seriously old. It must feel something like when you are recovering from an injury, but it just keeps getting worse instead of better.


----------



## Ender

Had a really strong dream last night that I cheated, took me a moment to realize I didn't. Weird feeling. I used to have them a lot when I quit smoking would wake up in the mrning thinking I had stared again.


----------



## greentea33

I wish i had something for breakfast.


----------



## BAH

Finally went to the gym today and now I'm tired *Diez*


----------



## CNikki

_Don't feel tired, don't feel tired, don't feel tired..._

Damn, I'm tired.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

splendidbob said:


> Alcohol is a ****ing terrible recreational drug.


It's a normal part of life in many countries and shouldn't be a problem unless you go too far. Not that I have any problem with people getting completely drunk _occasionally_, if it doesn't really harm anyone else. Can't stand the modern attempts to demonise alcohol in Britain (such as the idiotic minimum pricing proposals), though it seems to happen in some other countries as well.


----------



## SplendidBob

LydeaCharlotte said:


> It's a normal part of life in many countries and shouldn't be a problem unless you go too far. Not that I have any problem with people getting completely drunk _occasionally_, if it doesn't really harm anyone else. Can't stand the modern attempts to demonise alcohol in Britain (such as the idiotic minimum pricing proposals), though it seems to happen in some other countries as well.


It's more a case of there being much nicer substances, probably no more addictive, zero calories (lol), way less damaging on the body, no hangovers, but they became illegal due to the psychoactive substances act.

In terms of it's effects, alcohol is pretty bad and is only allowed because of historical usage. If it were a new drug it would be banned here immediately.

I wrote the earlier post with a hangover btw :lol.


----------



## tehuti88

(Rant incoming.)

Yahoo! Beauty is doing a great job attempting to raise awareness of mental illness! Because that's what Yahoo! Beauty does best, yes?

https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/womans-makeup-transformation-sheds-light-mental-illness-221839509.html

Whole lotta article about how her mentally ill brother blackened her eye, how she felt ashamed because nobody understands mental illness and she had to cover it up with makeup, how people misassumed she was in an abusive relationship and started "trolling" her, how she posted the before-and-after pics to raise awareness, how "the African-American community especially" doesn't take mental illness seriously, how much better she felt after the makeup made her look pretty for her birthday or whatever, etc. etc. etc....

And now the good part...


* *





...Not a word of specifics about her brother, aside to mention he has schizoaffective disorder and never hit her before. That's it. Seriously. :serious: What is his mental illness history, since, you know, this is supposed to be about that? What, if anything, set him off? How did _he_ react after the incident? (Lots of info on how SHE reacted!) What happened to him then? Did _he_ get any help? (Nice to know that SHE got help!) Is he living with her, or is he on his own, or is he in the hospital/halfway house/whatever? Was he being treated before this incident? Is he being treated now? Medication? Therapy? How's _he_ doing since he hit her? (Nice to know how SHE'S doing!) Has _he_ ever gotten bullied because of his illness? (Good to know about the "trolling" SHE got!) What are _his_ thoughts about the photos? (I'm guessing he wasn't consulted before she shared all this info with the entire Internet?--no clue, there's not a word from him anywhere in the article.) Etc. etc. etc....?

I thought this article was about raising awareness (and possibly lessening the stigma) of mental illness, not about the makeup job this lady had to get because of mental illness. :roll Even she couldn't be bothered to explain what schizoaffective disorder is ("Google it"), the article writer had to do that for her.



> As for Troi, she says that her eye is getting better, but she still has visible bruising. "It's healing, but it's weighing on me emotionally," she shares.


Oh, good! I was so worried about _her_ emotional state and how _she's_ recovering...meanwhile...how's her brother doing? Y'know..._the person with the mental illness_?

I also feel like the makeup made her look rather yellowish and plastic. Oh well, at least it made _her_ feel better and that's what matters most in the story, right? :yes


----------



## trapped

first time on this so wondering how it works


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

do I stay or go?


----------



## funnynihilist

Wrongwolfe said:


> do I stay or go?


If you stay there will be trouble, if you go there will be double.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

funnynihilist said:


> If you stay there will be trouble, if you go there will be double.


yeah I tried rephrasing so I wouldn't get this kind of response but I just gave up.


----------



## tehuti88

...I feel very weird and shaky. Not sure why. Maybe it's that stupid thread? I feel a need to stand up for myself when I'm being belittled or brushed off (because people have been doing that to me my entire life and I'm tired of being a doormat), but I actually _hate_ confrontation and it fills me with fear/dread and literally makes me shake...that is, when I can summon up the courage to go back and read replies at all (usually I chicken out--and that gets me the accusation that I _like_ picking fights just for the hell of it)...not that any of the people who belittle me or brush me off would care. To them I may as well not even have anxiety.

This is the first time someone outright admitted they were deliberately trying to bait me. So I'm not merely "paranoid." Interesting. And discouraging. So when I speak up now it's all part of some joke at my own expense. Good to know I delivered the goods as expected, I love to amuse others.


----------



## funnynihilist

tehuti88 said:


> ...I feel very weird and shaky. Not sure why. Maybe it's that stupid thread? I feel a need to stand up for myself when I'm being belittled or brushed off (because people have been doing that to me my entire life and I'm tired of being a doormat), but I actually _hate_ confrontation and it fills me with fear/dread and literally makes me shake...that is, when I can summon up the courage to go back and read replies at all (usually I chicken out--and that gets me the accusation that I _like_ picking fights just for the hell of it)...not that any of the people who belittle me or brush me off would care. To them I may as well not even have anxiety.


Sometimes the best thing to do is to just turn off the computer.


----------



## Sassandclass

Kevin001 said:


> No...are you one?! :O


Well, my husband and I have been trying to incorporate it into our lives. We'll never be the stark, sterile kind of minimalists (I like my comfy things too much like throw blankets etc lol) but we are minimalist in our way. 
The joy method has really helped us. We pick up each item and if it doesn't bring us joy, we donate it. If we haven't used it in over a year we donate it. And we try not to bring in or buy anything else we don't need too. Some months are better than others, but we're always working towards it. It honestly brings such peace to have less "stuff".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki

I'm pretty sure there's certain individuals who found me on sites like this. But that's okay, because at this point I find it quite hilarious as to how they're acting on their own platforms.


----------



## Nitrogen

Now, for the first time in my life that I haven't been in complete chaos mode(?) or fight or flight mode, mental illness and other issues completely bogging me down and rendering me unable to do things I want to do, I'm going to start going to my campus gym.

I technically get free membership because the fees are automatically part of tuition, so I feel even more obligated to not 'waste it' because I'm paying for it anyway.

I'm nervous, mainly because I don't really know what to do and personal training costs additional.. maybe I'll just play it safe and workout on a machine I'm semi-used to or do my usual thing (*looks up 15 youtube videos about going to the gym and how to operate basic equipment that a 10 year old could so I don't embarrass myself in front of strangers*)


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> Thanks, but *I feel I'm losing my compassion and I'm having a harder time controlling an instinct to lash out.*


I can sympathize. This is exactly why I need to move out on my own, away from my family. I'm not an angry person except when I'm around them, and the longer I live at home, the worse it gets.


----------



## SofaKing

firestar said:


> I can sympathize. This is exactly why I need to move out on my own, away from my family. I'm not an angry person except when I'm around them, and the longer I live at home, the worse it gets.


Yup...family is a bond that ends at the start of toxic effects.


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> Yup...family is a bond that ends at the start of toxic effects.


Unfortunately, my brother (the good one) believes exactly the opposite: that you support family, no matter what. I tried to hold it together for a long time for his sake, because having a happy, complete family was important to him. But it's not easy to stay in a bad situation for so long. It's hard enough to deal with SA and depression. Adding resentment on top of that is too much.


----------



## SofaKing

firestar said:


> Unfortunately, my brother (the good one) believes exactly the opposite: that you support family, no matter what. I tried to hold it together for a long time for his sake, because having a happy, complete family was important to him. But it's not easy to stay in a bad situation for so long. It's hard enough to deal with SA and depression. Adding resentment on top of that is too much.


Usually your brother's sentiment is easy to uphold when he knows he'll likely never be the one to be able to unconditionally support others. Instead it's knowing he'll need the support.


----------



## Just Lurking

Wow, Hurricane Irma has some major population centers in its sights.


----------



## Wren611

I'm thinking about too many things right now while trying to settle to sleep...

Was that butterfly okay?

Why couldn't I have been born a boy?

I think I have a new crush on someone.

Is it always wrong to watch TV through your neighbour's window?

Might sleep in my socks tonight for a change.


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> Usually your brother's sentiment is easy to uphold when he knows he'll likely never be the one to be able to unconditionally support others. Instead it's knowing he'll need the support.


Yeah, I think it's easier for him because he has friends, including ones who know about our dysfunctional family. I have him and SAS, and it's gotten to the point where I hate venting about it because I know how irritating it is to listen to someone vent about something that they feel powerless to change. Maybe things will get better. Maybe they won't. But I only have so much patience, and I think it ran out in January.

Plus, I really, really want a cat


----------



## TheWelshOne

Looking up a dream interpretation when I come across this:

"To dream that your skin is orange signifies self-love. You are content with who you are."

That explains a lot.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I don't think my allergy med is working anymore, my eyes are itchy and irritated for the 2nd day in a row.


----------



## roxslide

hahaha I'm going to fail all my classes hahahaha


----------



## tehuti88

Adoptable pet site I joined a while back and once considered spending a little money on, but then changed my mind...appears to suddenly be gone today. Just blank pages wherever I go. I even tried to view page source in Notepad and it told me there WAS no HTML file there for me to view.

Is-it-down-type site says yep, it's down.

No recent updates, barely any activity on their Facebook or Tumblr or anything I could find. A few older YouTube videos from members but nothing official or helpful. Guess they were never popular enough to garner much of an Internet presence for anyone besides me to wonder where they went.

Good thing I didn't spend any money on it. :um


----------



## estse

Looking for ways to pretend I care enough to pretend I give a ****.


----------



## Mc Borg

**** the police.


----------



## shyvr6

Just saw a commercial for the 90's house. I guess it's like a Real World thing, but with no social media and it's filled with 90's stuff that people have to use and gawk at. I mean, I get what they're going for, but the 90's weren't _that_ long ago. I guess I'm just complaining cause it's making me feel older.


----------



## Crisigv

What's the point in getting close to people when they'll just leave anyway.


----------



## tehuti88

Maybe when I'm 50...


* *





...men will finally stop being so shallow and will accept me despite the fact that I have a lousy attitude and basically nothing of worth to offer them that they can't find somewhere else. Like maybe in somebody with a better attitude.

I mean, come on. That's pretty shallow. :serious:


----------



## tehuti88

But...


* *





I _should_ have a boyfriend, I _must_ have one already, because EVERY woman does! _Even the ugly ones!_ :cry

Up next, I check my chromosomes. There is no boyfriend, there never has been, so something isn't right here.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

me on sas:

Gee I hope nobody quotes this post before my 75th edit.

Imagine actually waiting a while to post something to make sure I've covered everything I want to first. Naaaah.


----------



## Just Lurking

Persephone The Dread said:


> me on sas:
> 
> Gee I hope nobody quotes this post before my 75th edit.
> 
> Imagine actually waiting a while to post something to make sure I've covered everything I want to first. Naaaah.


Heh... I'm a checker and editor as well (like, compulsively), and I've been caught a couple times with a too-soon quote.

I recall seeing one instance where someone got caught like three(?) times on the same post, and each quote was a different version of the same comment. In fact, come to think of it, that person might have been you :lol ...but I'm not 100% sure. (I wouldn't have noticed, but whoever it was pointed it out in the thread.)


----------



## Kevin001

Sassandclass said:


> Well, my husband and I have been trying to incorporate it into our lives. We'll never be the stark, sterile kind of minimalists (I like my comfy things too much like throw blankets etc lol) but we are minimalist in our way.
> The joy method has really helped us. We pick up each item and if it doesn't bring us joy, we donate it. If we haven't used it in over a year we donate it. And we try not to bring in or buy anything else we don't need too. Some months are better than others, but we're always working towards it. It honestly brings such peace to have less "stuff".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yay :smile2:


----------



## shyvr6

Persephone The Dread said:


> me on sas:
> 
> Gee I hope nobody quotes this post before my 75th edit.


Same. I always think of stuff after my initial post and I have to go back and add things. I hope this wasn't quoted before your 75th edit.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom is insane.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> me on sas:
> 
> Gee I hope nobody quotes this post before my 75th edit.
> 
> Imagine actually waiting a while to post something to make sure I've covered everything I want to first. Naaaah.


I just quoted this to make sure you can't edit it. hehe
I'm funny like that 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just Lurking said:


> Heh... I'm a checker and editor as well (like, compulsively), and I've been caught a couple times with a too-soon quote.
> 
> I recall seeing one instance where someone got caught like three(?) times on the same post, and each quote was a different version of the same comment. In fact, come to think of it, that person might have been you :lol ...but I'm not 100% sure. (I wouldn't have noticed, but whoever it was pointed it out in the thread.)


lol may have been, I sometimes post way too quickly and then also end up adding a bunch of stuff.


----------



## komorikun

I'm really overdue for a haircut. Haven't had it cut in since March.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> me on sas:
> 
> Gee I hope nobody quotes this post before my 75th edit.
> 
> Imagine actually waiting a while to post something to make sure I've covered everything I want to first. Naaaah.


I'm actually kind of glad you're like this because I am too and it gets tiring seeing people quote me when it's already out of date, makes me look sneaky/misleading, I feel like putting a disclaimer on saying, "DON'T QUOTE FOR AT LEAST TEN MINUTES!"...but even that wouldn't stop all the misquoting, plus I haven't room for that in my sig and it would look rude anyway. ;_;

There have been times I came back like a half hour later to change something...or a day. :x


----------



## Steve French

Man, you can't even say **** or **** or **** on the 18+ page.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wonder if there could be a way for us to own the testing subforum. Like anyone who wanted to post there would have to have our permission. We would be the bosses of it :cig


----------



## Blue Dino

On my dog walk today, I saw the local daycare center and kindergarten building exterior tagged with graffiti of images of what look like giant Penises, breasts and blowjobs. Wtf is wrong with people? 

Let's hope it gets cleaned up before the kiddies come back to school tomorrow morning. If not, then that should be interesting.


----------



## cybernaut

I hate writing cover letters.

I use this one cover letter template from a self-help book that has worked 85% of the time in terms of getting an interview call (not word for word, just a similar structure). But, I still have to change the letter's content for each position that I apply for. So much wasted time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

youtube comment said:


> NOOOO THE NORMIES KNOW!! shhh... ﻿


:haha not going to lie I had a hipster moment there myself. Not that I don't believe his music deserves recognition, but it's disappointing to see it coming now, given how amazing his back catalogue is.

I think it was made worse by the fact that they don't know what they're talking about at all... And this is a really poor introduction to his music. And one of the worst interviews of him I've ever seen. Jeez.

'so there are no words?'

*FACE PALM*

'well there is in the song, that clip you picked is instrumental'

:lol who is responsible for this ****?

'what's prog rock?'

GO ON WIKIPEDIA.


----------



## Dissipated




----------



## Kevin001

Afreen88 said:


> Must be very stressful to live with someone like that. I'm sorry.


Oh you have no idea. But hopefully by branching out and getting more friends will help me get out.


----------



## Amphoteric

Amphoteric said:


> SOON MY PRETTIES! Soon...












 
Fun with mold is over now though, took them back to school today and they'll get destroyed there. Like children they became to me, I'll miss them forever.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Amphoteric said:


> Fun with mold is over now though, took them back to school today and they'll get destroyed there. Like children they became to me, I'll miss them forever.


Mold lives matter.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Boop


----------



## CNikki

Practice what you preach, honey.


----------



## Chevy396

This morning when I stepped into the shower I came face to face with a big ol' red cricket. Very cringe worthy. Usually it's spiders. I'm not sure which is better. I was getting used to the spiders. At least you can just wash those down the drain. Crickets you have to squash with some toilet paper then throw them away.


----------



## littleghost

komorikun said:


> Do you live on top of a hill?


There are no hills in Houston. It's completely flat, that's part of the problem. I just don't live close to a river or bayou.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wish there was an easy way out.


----------



## Lohikaarme

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wish there was an easy way out.


:hug:squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Lohikaarme said:


> :hug:squeeze


Thanks.


----------



## tehuti88

I could easily make a joke out of someone else's pain, especially when they're hurting most...but I'm not _quite_ bitter enough to do that, just yet. I wonder what I did to not deserve the same consideration. I sure haven't laughed at or even expressed total disbelief of anyone else's loneliness, even though I'm used to the same happening to me. (For some reason my loneliness/unwantedness is REALLY difficult to believe. Even though I regularly fit the criteria of a person considered universally undesirable. :| )


* *





I really do wish I had the guts to start my own frustration thread about my romantic woes, not just to counter those of the other gender ("counter" isn't a good word, too antagonistic, but can't think of how else to put it) but also to at least express empathy toward other women here who may be lonely/unwanted but are lurking because they don't want to deal with the likely backlash of speaking up...but that's the pathetic thing, I'm a coward, too. And a few guys have "called me out" on it, saying I like to stir s*** or argue just for the sake of arguing or that I'm passive-aggressive--yeah, I'm often passive-aggressive, though not for this particular reason, it's like I'm not allowed to be snarky or even avoidant but everyone else is? I notice that the people who accuse me of these things often refuse to directly reply to me, themselves...and I have to wonder if it's due to avoidance, or something else. Result is a creepy feeling of being invisible, like a speck of dirt or something. People talking to each other about me like I'm not even there, not even worth acknowledgement.

When I fail to respond to others, it certainly isn't because I think they're not worthy of acknowledgement, it's just because I'm a coward. This isn't the impression I'm giving, though...

Anyway...also I just know how the thread would go, no matter how neutral and non-accusatory I made it. I've more than once been accused of misandry when I'm merely parroting a switched-gender version of the same arguments made by some guys who insist they're not misogynist. Often I'm even parroting back the _same_ preferences/beliefs they themselves espouse (primary example, "I'd never date a fat chick, gross"). (I don't even fully believe most of that stuff I post, because I've SEEN it play out differently IRL (example, I see fat women in relationships frequently). What I've seen (including skinny guys, short guys, nerdy guys in relationships) is usually brushed off as anecdotal, though, so why bother mentioning it?) When they say it it's truth but when I say it it's hatred. This is weird and I'm not sure how to properly explain it without getting more accusations, so I guess I'll leave it at that.

Plus, I _know_ I'm not the only woman like me on this site (maybe I'm the oldest?  ), I think there's actually a sizable number of us, but I doubt most would care to come out of the woodwork merely on my say-so. In fact I have the strong suspicion that many lonely women come here once or twice, see the atmosphere they'd be dealing with, and quietly leave for good. I can't say that they were "foreveralone" like me, but I do know of at least several women who got discouraged by the dismissive attitude toward them and never came back. At least one of them is still on my friends list...I miss her posts. A few other women who disappeared, they never gave a reason but I strongly suspect this is why. We seem more likely to just fade away rather than raise a protest when dismissed, so people assume we don't even exist. You have to speak up to be noticed...and then you're usually still dismissed, anyway.

It feels like someday I'm going to be the only lonely woman left speaking up. Not because I'm the only one, and definitely not because I'm "courageous" or anything, but because I'm the only one moronic enough to keep speaking up against hopeless odds and because I literally have nowhere else to go. Maybe if I had, say, a *boyfriend*, or even a therapist, I'd talk to them instead. :roll Lots of the frustrated guys at least have a therapist to talk to...I was kicked out of therapy five years ago. On my own, now.

(I've been informed by some guys here, though, that they would _despise_ a woman talking to them about her feelings/problems...again, lest I get an accusation of man-hating, that isn't what I myself believe, it's just what some guys have said themselves.)

Perhaps someday I'll post my romantic woes in the safety of my blog with comments turned off, instead. Nobody'll read them anyway, especially not the people who should read them most.

...

I really wonder why I used to try to empathize with certain people when they can disregard me so easily. Feels really stupid, like a speck of dirt trying to assert its humanity.


----------



## JohnDoe26

tehuti88 said:


> I could easily make a joke out of someone else's pain, especially when they're hurting most...but I'm not _quite_ bitter enough to do that, just yet. I wonder what I did to not deserve the same consideration. I sure haven't laughed at or even expressed total disbelief of anyone else's loneliness, even though I'm used to the same happening to me. (For some reason my loneliness/unwantedness is REALLY difficult to believe. Even though I regularly fit the criteria of a person considered universally undesirable. :| )


I honestly find it baffling why you're so hated. You're one of my favorite posters on this forum and one whose posts I really appreciate, even though I don't agree with you on everything. In fact, I check your post history from time to time (along with a few other people) just to see what you have to say on any given topic.

I don't know if this is really the case, but perhaps you interject yourself too much into these gender wars, you attract these men who are bitter and blame all their issues on women?


----------



## Mc Borg

My brain is ****ing dead.


----------



## funnynihilist

y


----------



## tehuti88

JohnDoe26 said:


> I honestly find it baffling why you're so hated. You're one of my favorite posters on this forum and one whose posts I really appreciate, even though I don't agree with you on everything. In fact, I check your post history from time to time (along with a few other people) just to see what you have to say on any given topic.


:blush Thanks.



> I don't know if this is really the case, but perhaps you interject yourself too much into these gender wars, you attract these men who are bitter and blame all their issues on women?


I do think that's it, really. I get steamed and get way too involved when I really shouldn't...and I guess that tends to attract the same. I wish I were more mellow. :/

...



tehuti88 said:


> Adoptable pet site I joined a while back and once considered spending a little money on, but then changed my mind...appears to suddenly be gone today. Just blank pages wherever I go. I even tried to view page source in Notepad and it told me there WAS no HTML file there for me to view.
> 
> Is-it-down-type site says yep, it's down.
> 
> No recent updates, barely any activity on their Facebook or Tumblr or anything I could find. A few older YouTube videos from members but nothing official or helpful. Guess they were never popular enough to garner much of an Internet presence for anyone besides me to wonder where they went.
> 
> Good thing I didn't spend any money on it. :um


So, after a second day of absolutely no site, totally blank page, I post on their Facebook, "So, is Such-&-Such site gone, then...?" Not expecting any response except maybe another disgruntled user or two.

Few hours later think to go back and look again and the owner of the Facebook (I assume it's them, username same as the site in question) has replied to me. I'm too chicken to read it, so I try the site link in my history. Aaannnnnd...it loads. Ta-da! Site is still there.

OF. COURSE. :roll

...Still glad I didn't spend any money there, though.


----------



## Chevy396

Earlier I cut up a mango and ate it, but part of the husk around the seed got in there and got caught in my throat. It felt just like swallowing a fish bone, but worse. I can still feel it's phantom in there even though it worked it's way down a long time ago.


----------



## Steve French

Having a thought about completely cutting off social media and all forums and the like. Surely they have a negative impact, to some degree, but I wonder if the little bit of social contact they give me is what keeps me from going off my rocker. Lord knows I waste too much time. I've tried a few productivity solutions but always end up disabling or finding a workaround. I need to get on the ritalin.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wonder why hospitals don't give people eye masks and earplugs. Planes do.


----------



## cinto

It's so hard not responding to people who's comments made me laugh. Many people have made me laugh, but then I think, what's the point? lol


----------



## komorikun

littleghost said:


> There are no hills in Houston. It's completely flat, that's part of the problem. I just don't live close to a river or bayou.


Oh okay. I thought I read somewhere that the poor are worse off with the hurricane because they live in low lying areas. But maybe it was the the poor live near rivers?


----------



## Winds

Can I discuss how its gotta be. You for you, and me for me.


----------



## riverbird

Don't watch PETA/other animal rights organizations videos when you're already feeling a bit blah. It makes things worse.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

What I don't understand here is how some posters that need to turn everything political complain about other users being triggered and thin-skinned. Uhh, no ****? You're on a forum full of people suffering from mental disorders, some severe cases. Of course they're going to get offended by a lot of irrelevant ****. Don't like it? The ignore feature is there for a reason.


----------



## Fey

TIL that this site has a pinterest and twitter account. And that pinterest is still a thing.


----------



## Kevin001

Probably won't go see IT today.


----------



## Chevy396

Fey said:


> TIL that this site has a pinterest and twitter account. And that pinterest is still a thing.


Hmm... I wonder if this is why I keep getting pinterest email spam.


----------



## tehuti88

I've had just about the same experience and have observed just about the same things as the OP, but yeah, that thread ain't gonna last long.


* *





I bet twice as many people have reported it as have reported similar threads that differ in one important aspect. I hate admitting this...but I haven't reported it. It breaks a rule (and I disagree with the overgeneralization it made), and I _have_ reported such threads in the past (just that they're rare), but I'm getting tired of seeing the other threads with their overgeneralizations stay up for days/weeks/sometimes permanently, because apparently nobody else is reporting them.

It should be locked or (more likely) deleted soon anyway. I'll honestly be surprised if it lasts out the day.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Not exactly depressed but haven't had the energy to even shower/wash my face in 2 days. Bleugh.:rain


----------



## Taaylah

The man on the plane who asked to take a picture of me. While standing in the aisle waiting for everyone in front of me to find their seats and put their luggage away I just happened to look up and he was staring at me. I broke eye contact in case the seat next to his ended up being mine and didn't want it to be awkward. It turned out it was my seat, and when I finally got there I quietly told him the window seat was mine so he could get up and let me in. 

This is hard to explain, but you know how you can tell when someone is aware of you, even if they're not looking at you or speaking to you? You can tell they're about to say something to you and looking for an opportunity to do it. That was happening while the plane was still on the runway waiting to take off. I looked out the window and tried to ignore him. He finally asked me a question, where I'm from or what I'm doing in the city we were going to, I don't remember which, and I answered. I was shy and a bit closed off at first, not really wanting to talk, but still being polite and answering his questions without asking any back. But he kept speaking to me, and I'm actually glad he did. He was super nice. I started asking him questions about himself. We just vibed well and I started to feel comfortable. I learned a lot about him and I actually told him a lot about me. He was pretty good looking, but I learned how old he was and that he had a son only 5 years younger than me. 

While we spoke I noticed he was studying every part of my face, and while maintaining eye contact it felt like he was staring deep into mine. I didn't think much of it though, I just figured he was kind of an intense person. But when the plane landed he asked me a question, "Can I take a picture of you?" He could probably see that it took me off guard by the expression on my face, so he explained that he travels a lot and that his girlfriend jokingly always tells him not to talk to any cute girls on the plane, so he wanted to send her a picture of me to mess with her. I hate pictures of myself and having my picture taken, and even though I had thought he was nice I ultimately didn't know him and if he was saying the truth, so I awkwardly told him I don't like pictures. He said it was fine and that it was probably a bad idea to ask. Since we were in the seats all the way in the back we had to wait for everyone to get off and awkwardly sat in silence. I could tell he regretted asking. What I couldn't tell is if he was telling the truth, since that's such a bizarre request, and now I'm questioning my character judgement/my ability to read people. I always thought it was pretty solid, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> I've had just about the same experience and have observed just about the same things as the OP, but yeah, that thread ain't gonna last long.


Good thing I decided not to respond, turns out I've disagreed vehemently with this person over a similar overgeneralization they made in the past. :lol Wasn't even that long ago, my memory is so lousy.

Anyway they seem to have some rather black-and-white thinking. Too bad. Also makes me wonder if they're for real, wouldn't be the first time a parody account has shown up here.


----------



## Steve French

My mother tells me, "I don't remember you ever having asthma" in this stupid, accusatory tone. The **** *****, I've only been ripping on this puffer for over a decade. Does this wanker think I just made up a chronic illness for attention and somehow missed it over the past ten years?


----------



## CNikki

Why must college sh** be so expensive?!


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> Why must college sh** be so expensive?!


"Everyone should go to college" =
The all powerful government shall make loans available (or loan guarantees) =
Educational institutions feeling entitled to charge exorbitantly + companies to charge exorbitantly
= students charged tons of money

Q.e.d


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Why do I always have to be around people that don't like me for no reason? They don't matter. I want to be around people who will keep me in a happy mood and I'm not happy.


----------



## BAH

Abc


----------



## Wren611

I often wish religious beliefs didn't put me off wanting to know a person I find interesting and intelligent at first. It's disappointing.


----------



## llodell88

why do people accuse me of things they're doing and do they even realize it. the way people behave is incomprehensible to me. take a look in the mirror.


----------



## cinto

Sitting under a big mirror, what if it falls and breaks my head


----------



## CNikki

Needing to stick to my guns. At the end of the day, nobody's going to live my life for me. I don't need to heed to other people's pleas, demands and what have you. Another words, I am not anyone's b****.


----------



## crimeclub

cinto said:


> Sitting under a big mirror, what if it falls and breaks my head


Did you locate a stud before you hung the mirror? If not...you just located one right here.










edit: sorry I'm bored as hell.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Post above. :lol


----------



## Crisigv

I should count how many times I put myself down this weekend, for fun.


----------



## cinto

crimeclub said:


> Did you locate a stud before you hung the mirror? If not...you just located one right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sorry I'm bored as hell.


lmao I prefer his little brother Dave, but I'll take any Franco:yes


----------



## Blue Dino

Blue Dino said:


> On my dog walk today, I saw the local daycare center and kindergarten building exterior tagged with graffiti of images of what look like giant Penises, breasts and blowjobs. Wtf is wrong with people?
> 
> Let's hope it gets cleaned up before the kiddies come back to school tomorrow morning. If not, then that should be interesting.


This was on the local evening news. They caught two what look like teens on camera. Apparently they broke several windows too. Hope they catch them.


----------



## Steve French

I am cooked.


----------



## Barakiel

Someone: "Is there anything in life you find worth living for?"

Me:


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I can still go.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I wonder why my brother is not on Social Media. I think I am going to ask him about that. I am reading one book, and listening to another audiobook, and they are a actually completely different. The one touches on human history and the other is a self help book, but they are at the moment when reading touching on the same theme. The one says we have so much we basically don't know what give a **** about, and the other says that and this is a translated quote: "One of the few absolute principles of history is that luxury tends to become necessities and tend to grow new commitments. When people get used to a certain luxury, they take it for granted. Then they start to count on it. Finally, they come to a point where they can not live without it." The former uses an example e-mails and snail mails, amongst others. Think about how much "easier" e-mails are compared to snail mails. You don't have to add a stamp to the mail, put it in the mailbox and wait days if not months for the recipient to receive and respond. Now you just open your Internet browser, log in to your e-mail provider, write it and send it, and wait for the response that can come within minutes. Are we more relaxed because of that? No, we aren't. We have just turned up the time on the treadmill of life. If you get several e-posts a day all of the senders expect you to reply to them as fast you can, and this causes stress, while before when there only existed snail mails, people only sent snail mails when absolutely necessary, and people knew that it would take time to respond, they anticipated that. There wasn't as much stress.

I wonder if I should try cut out certain things in my life to make me appreciate what I normally have more. Maybe that would make me happier. Maybe if I try to send snail mail a couple of times I will appreciate the e-mail.


----------



## Chevy396

General dirtiness, and why everything I say is starting to sound so dirty.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> General dirtiness, and why everything I say is starting to sound so dirty.


----------



## SplendidBob

Another day where neck starts to annoy me. It isn't even very bad atm, I am just tired of having it (and will likely have it forever). I talked to gym woman last night for a bit about it, and that annoyed me (and she did tbh), so I am annoyed about that too :lol.

Last night I sorta committed myself (in my own head) to going to the mind cafe (a place where people with mental health problems meet Saturdays), and really don't feel like it now. In fact, my mood has dropped so I don't feel like doing any of the stuff I committed to last week.

These mood variations (I wouldn't even call them swings, just raises and drops where I have literally no motivation) are ****ing annoying, and disruptive, and neck lies at the root of it all.


----------



## Crisigv

This is going to be a lonely weekend.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I should leave this place. It's just making me more and more angry and bitter.


----------



## roxslide

Nope, nope nope. Ignoring that thread now. I think I am going to ignore every thread that has any thing relating to gender in the name from now on. It's just not worth it.


----------



## tehuti88

TheWelshOne said:


> I should leave this place. It's just making me more and more angry and bitter.




I don't blame you, because it's doing the same to me...it's just getting lonelier and lonelier here.

I wish I had some better forum to fit in on. A writing forum, a mythology forum, a dream forum, an autism forum, whatever. I don't even really care to discuss SA (not like it's ever going to go away by now), but no more interesting forums want me.

The ONE forum where anyone notices me in a positive manner, and it just happens to also be the one forum with a sizable minority who despise my sort. (I've come across lots of trollery and hate on other forums--that and ignoring are all I ever get--but it had nothing to do with my gender or weight or age, it was more about me personally. Not that that hurts any less, now that I think of it it hurts more, but still...would just be nice to have ONE generally accepting forum where I can be myself. :sigh )



roxslide said:


> Nope, nope nope. Ignoring that thread now. I think I am going to ignore every thread that has any thing relating to gender in the name from now on. It's just not worth it.


Wish I had the willpower. Speaking up for myself seems to accomplish nothing, but I can't seem to stop doing it.


----------



## TheWelshOne

tehuti88 said:


> I don't blame you, because it's doing the same to me...it's just getting lonelier and lonelier here.
> 
> I wish I had some better forum to fit in on. A writing forum, a mythology forum, a dream forum, an autism forum, whatever. I don't even really care to discuss SA (not like it's ever going to go away by now), but no more interesting forums want me.
> 
> The ONE forum where anyone notices me in a positive manner, and it just happens to also be the one forum with a sizable minority who despise my sort. (I've come across lots of trollery and hate on other forums--that and ignoring are all I ever get--but it had nothing to do with my gender or weight or age, it was more about me personally. Not that that hurts any less, now that I think of it it hurts more, but still...would just be nice to have ONE generally accepting forum where I can be myself. :sigh )


:squeeze Yep, I know exactly what you mean. This is the first forum I joined, but I've been on multiple comment sections etc since. People seem to make friends/idolise others there easily. And here too - I'm even guilty of idolising a few people (which does include you, fwiw). It seems like there are people who will just always be in the background until they're useful as a punching bag. Which is pretty much how it's always been for me, not sure why I thought it'd be any different online.

Mythology forum sounds amazing though. If you find a good one, let me know


----------



## Chevy396

I think I accidentally inhaled some THC crystals from smelling my medical marijuana stash for aromatherapy. About an hour later I felt quite a bit of anxiety and then I was in the bathroom staring at a baby centipede trying to decide it's fate as it was crawling across the floor. I was thinking this must be how god feels when he's trying to decide the fate of a baby humanoid. I ended up letting him live because I got distracted. I should have made him pray to me and glorify me or something.


----------



## CNikki

I've got 99 problems..._and I say that you're not one of them, but deep down you're 98 of them. Damn it._


----------



## AussiePea

Driving around the east coast of the US I notice a significant amount of houses with large US flags flying. Why? I know you guys are patriotic but advertising it to yourselves seems strange.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

TheWelshOne said:


> I should leave this place. It's just making me more and more angry and bitter.


I am feeling the same way at times, actually. :sigh


----------



## Chevy396

AussiePea said:


> Driving around the east coast of the US I notice a significant amount of houses with large US flags flying. Why? I know you guys are patriotic but advertising it to yourselves seems strange.


It's how we remember what country we're in, and how we tell who is a foreigner. It's illegal not to put your hand over your heart and recite the star spangled banner if you see it. Also illegal to criticize one.


----------



## Chevy396

Making a grocery list is the worst part about shopping. It's so much more fun to just go and pick out whatever looks good. But that never works out very well.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*AussiePea*

Look at what people in America name themselves on what they consider themselves to be. Can be American or other. I guess it's to symbolize they are American. I believe you'll find it dates back to the civil wars, etc.

@*tehuti88* @*TheWelshOne*

 :hug

@*iAmCodeMonkey* @*tehuti88* @*TheWelshOne*

I find a break from the forum helps.


----------



## crimeclub

Where does Great Britain get the audacity to put the word 'Great' in their official name? From now on America is officially 'Terrific America'.


----------



## greentea33

I want anx1s kitty in their avatar.


----------



## Mrs Robot

Nervous. Going to write an email to someone. I hate that asking someone something makes my skin crawl so bad, I mean other people do this all the time. *sighs*


----------



## acidicwithpanic

My date last night gave me the rest of his caramel Tim Tam biscuits. Finally got myself to eat one (actually more than 5), and it tastes like Twix bars. I'm seriously considering the hour-long drive to the International food store just to get like 6 packs right now. Gotta make full use of this cheat day.


----------



## roxslide

Oh ****, lol I forgot about my mom's trip to Korea. If I am not moved by the time she leaves I think I am just going to get an airbnb for as long as I can afford. I would rather do that than stay in a house alone with my step dad, I'm sure he feels the same. Honestly if I didn't care about my brother I would tell him to **** himself when he asks me to babysit. He treats me like I am contaminated and has done so since I was in middle school.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

AussiePea said:


> Driving around the east coast of the US I notice a significant amount of houses with large US flags flying. Why? I know you guys are patriotic but advertising it to yourselves seems strange.


Because Lana Del Rey made us.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

crimeclub said:


> Where does Great Britain get the audacity to put the word 'Great' in their official name? From now on America is officially 'Terrific America'.


I thinking America uses "Brave".



greentea33 said:


> I want anx1s kitty in their avatar.


I thought the eyes are cute on that kitty cat. Just like Miss Persian (female cat) that gives me a similar look when she visit's and I give her a hug.



acidicwithpanic said:


> My date last night gave me the rest of his caramel Tim Tam biscuits. Finally got myself to eat one (actually more than 5), and it tastes like Twix bars. I'm seriously considering the hour-long drive to the International food store just to get like 6 packs right now. Gotta make full use of this cheat day.


Sounds like you had a good date.  

They are addictive. :grin2:


----------



## Chevy396

I'm thinking that some people talk for no other reason than to spread rumors, interrogate and gang up on people. This gives them some sort of artificial feeling of moral superiority.


----------



## Chevy396

finallyclosed said:


> I'm thinking that some people talk for no other reason than to spread rumors, interrogate and gang up on people. This gives them some sort of artificial feeling of moral superiority.


The weirdest part is how easy they are to hack. It's like that moral superiority makes them feel socially invincible.


----------



## CNikki

These are one of those times where I really need to verbally speak to someone about what is going on. An outsider's perspective just might help for me to deal with the situations at hand better instead of continuously distracting myself from the problem if not making irrational (and potentially dangerous) choices.


----------



## crimeclub

This is the best video ever put on the internet. Mexico's former President just put out his new ad to run against Trump in 2020. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I need to eat something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've felt so physically drained the last few days, it's not helping.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

crimeclub said:


> Did you locate a stud before you hung the mirror? If not...you just located one right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sorry I'm bored as hell.


 He looks like he farted and he's looking back to let the camera know he knows it stinks.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

crimeclub said:


> This is the best video ever put on the internet. Mexico's former President just put out his new ad to run against Trump in 2020. :laugh:


:lol :haha


----------



## acidicwithpanic

ANX1 said:


> Sounds like you had a good date.
> 
> They are addictive. :grin2:


----------



## cinto

Girl you know you didnt win that fight


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@acidicwithpanic

That addictive. :lol


----------



## Amphoteric

I love the smell of logarithms in the morning.


----------



## Blue Dino

Once again, I am out of snacks. :|



crimeclub said:


> Where does Great Britain get the audacity to put the word 'Great' in their official name? From now on America is officially 'Terrific America'.


To be fair, many of the states here have the audacity to use the word "New" as their official name. I look at York, and it's more than 200 years old, and I don't even see the price tag the last few times I was there. And I'm pretty sure that state's manufacturer's warranty have long expired. So that state can't be new.

And they stole the Mexico name and slap the word "new" in front of it to one up the country it stole the name from.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Maybe I'm supposed to stay here until I understand Humans, and then they'll come pick me up? But I think I understand them less as time goes on... So that's not working out.


----------



## Myosr

Persephone The Dread said:


> Maybe I'm supposed to stay here until I *understand Humans*, and then they'll come pick me up? But I think I understand them less as time goes on... So that's not working out.


I've actually had that as a literal goal for a long time. It's frustrating to me that no science studying humans is mature enough.

SAS to me was like the final year practical project thing, lol.

It's one reason I wish I lived in the far future. Imagine a world where you can run simulations and predict exactly how people would behave under different conditions.

Also running simulations where you put people you don't like in weird conditions and laugh at simulation output :'D


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> I've actually had that as a literal goal for a long time. It's frustrating to me that no science studying humans is mature enough.
> 
> SAS to me was like the final year practical project thing, lol.
> 
> It's one reason I wish I lived in the far future. Imagine a world where you can run simulations and predict exactly how people would behave under different conditions.
> 
> Also running simulations where you put people you don't like in weird conditions and laugh at simulation output :'D


Yeah, it's one reason I'm sad life is so short, all the technology and scientific discoveries that will happen.

It would be interesting to test hypothetical scenarios using simulations. Although if the accuracy of prediction was very high that'd kind of be like God technology.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I had over 500 posts 2 hours ago and now I'm under 500, I wonder what was deleted?


----------



## Kevin001

I doubt I'll be better by tomorrow.


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom

I hope I don't faint again.


----------



## SplendidBob

Pretty sure its better to convince yourself you don't want the grapes.


----------



## Just Lurking

uggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggh


----------



## SplendidBob

Lonely man said:


> No, it's better to just buy more grapes and then gorge yourself on them


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fox_and_the_Grapes

Though I suppose I could just admit defeat. There are limitations I just can't overcome to get what I want. I kinda wish I hadn't had the year of therapy that convinced me that not only I wanted them, but had a shot of getting them. I was better off before, just accepting my uselessness.


----------



## zonebox

The dread before the hurricane is awful. I've decided to turn off the news, I am expecting the worst, and for all I know the eye of the beast may be shifting it's gaze directly above us. There is no way to tell, until a few short hours before it hits us, we will for certain be getting sustained winds of up to 90 mph. This time tomorrow, the landscape might be a completely different one. Trees will be fallen, windows blown out, roofs torn off, signs littering the roads, power lines and traffic lights scattering the ground. You'll all be watching it on the news in the following days, unless we luck out and it drifts further out into the gulf.

I'm worried about my mother in lawn, despite how intolerable she can be, she lives in a trailer and refuses to go to a shelter. She is further inland, but they are gonna be hit hard as well. 

I hate Florida, if our house does get destroyed, I would like to move back north to New England, where there are less people, less crime, and four seasons.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fox_and_the_Grapes
> 
> Though I suppose I could just admit defeat. There are limitations I just can't overcome to get what I want. I kinda wish I hadn't had the year of therapy that convinced me that not only I wanted them, but had a shot of getting them. I was better off before, just accepting my uselessness.


If you only eat raisins you can gorge on them without all the guilt of eating grapes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I hope this week is better.


----------



## SplendidBob

OMG its not about actually overeating :lol, its about hope and failure and predicting failure and not being able to tolerate rejection and criticism and giving up before you try and listening too much to other peoples opinions and all of that stuff. God damn you guys, when you try to post a ****ing bleak statement of utter hopelessness and end up laughing yourself out of it because grapes .

That being said @finallyclosed raisins are ****ing pure toxicity when you are on a diet, they might be the worst food in the world. Raisins are to grapes what futuristically miniaturised mars bars (containing the same amount of calories) are to full sized mars bars .


----------



## SplendidBob

Oh and alcohol is still a ****ing horrendous drug. Seriously.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> OMG its not about actually overeating :lol, its about hope and failure and predicting failure and not being able to tolerate rejection and criticism and giving up before you try and listening too much to other peoples opinions and all of that stuff. God damn you guys, when you try to post a ****ing bleak statement of utter hopelessness and end up laughing yourself out of it because grapes .
> 
> That being said @*finallyclosed* raisins are ****ing pure toxicity when you are on a diet, they might be the worst food in the world. Raisins are to grapes what futuristically miniaturised mars bars (containing the same amount of calories) are to full sized mars bars .


Yes, but it's all about hacking your own brain so that you no longer feel bad for doing things that should make you feel bad. That is true bliss, no matter your size. ;P It does take some psychological gymnastics though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My brother is coming for a visit today with his new girlfriend I barely met yet. I think i'll go on a bike ride to avoid that. The plot looks good on paper since i'm always out riding my bike. Bullet dodged, then i'm good for a few weeks.


----------



## zonebox

It is pretty messed up, that outside of family, this site represents the entirely of my social network. No friends, no acquaintances, no store clerks, or neighbors, this is it :lol Even at that, this being my main source of communication with people, it is pretty weak, no pen pals, no numbers exchanged, I don't think I know the first name of any user here.

But that is not really a bad thing, I don't know how people can establish a network of so many people, it is so overwhelming, so drama filled, so crazy.


----------



## cinto

splendidbob said:


> Pretty sure its better to convince yourself you don't want the grapes.


Or the sauce


----------



## TheWelshOne




----------



## RagnarLothbrok

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-41167296










'We'll see what the future holds' No mate, you make her pay for throwing poo and breaking your window and never talk to her again :b


----------



## SplendidBob

cinto said:


> Or the sauce


. Yeh, pretty sure I am just too old now for alcohol. Seriously, 125ml of vodka last night, that basically doesn't even count as having had a drink, and I get this hangover.


----------



## BAH

Teehee


----------



## Chevy396

I'll think I'll check out Tinder. It seems to be the hot new spot for people to hook up without all the drama of a relationship. Time to start drinking again.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fox_and_the_Grapes
> 
> Though I suppose I could just admit defeat. There are limitations I just can't overcome to get what I want. I kinda wish I hadn't had the year of therapy that convinced me that not only I wanted them, but had a shot of getting them. I was better off before, just accepting my uselessness.


What are the grapes?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah I think that's officially enough SAS.


----------



## komorikun

It may be bad but I feel irritated by a few people who are seemingly nice. Something about the posting style is too attention seeking with little depth to it. Makes me feel mildly nauseous.


----------



## u s e r n a m e

im thinking about going to school (high school) tomorrow and seeing all of the people i embarresed myself in front of at a party, how i ghosted on the woman i was supposed to babysit for because i was unfit to leave my house, how i still have homework to do tonight and i haven't gotten started yet, im thinking about what i should wear tomorrow & what people think of me, i can't control what im thinking about.


----------



## Ai

I'm so sick and ****ing tired of men on this forum asking women about their interests and preferences, how to date "teh feeemalez," only to turn around and pen entire paragraphs about how silly and naive we are; how "well, what women SAY they want and what they ACTUALLY want aren't the same thing, so..." Those adorable, dumb, shallow little womenz. It's only *human nature,* after all! All my inanely myopic opinions are. Obvs.

Don't ask if you're sure you already know the answer.


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


> I'm so sick and ****ing tired of men on this forum asking women about their interests and preferences, how to date "teh feeemalez," only to turn around and pen entire paragraphs about how silly and naive we are; how "well, what women SAY they want and what they ACTUALLY want aren't the same thing, so..." Those adorable, dumb, shallow little womenz. It's only *human nature,* after all! All my inanely myopic opinions are. Obvs.
> 
> Don't ask if you're sure you already know the answer.


I've gone into all the ways I'm an uber-nerd, I put my nerdiness on display constantly, but I guess I'm not the type of nerd the nerdy guys would be interested in because they completely ignore me and yet still complain that no women like nerds. :sigh If I were the type to overgeneralize I'd say that when guys are talking about wanting a nice nerdy girlfriend, they really mean a _cute sexy gamer girl_ and not a "real" nerd girl...I'm not quite that petty yet, though. Getting there.

(Is gaming or liking _Star Wars_ even really that "nerdy," anymore? Pretty mainstream. Seems nerdier _not_ to be into that kind of stuff...)

Like, yeah, why even ask what women like...obviously you don't want the answer and won't agree with it even if you get it from actual women.

(...I just realized the irony, these guys usually also say that women _like_ being ignored and treated like dirt, but when they do that to women (however unwittingly), it doesn't get them a girlfriend. Interesting that they can't see that.)



ANX1 said:


> I find a break from the forum helps.


I don't have anywhere else to talk to people.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm I didn't know she worked there....semi famous I guess.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> What are the grapes?


Ill tell you in skype, bit personal here


----------



## SamanthaStrange

That pic is really big. :um


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder if I'm a bad person for not wanting to fall in love again. I was always the most romantic guy until a few years ago. Now I can finally see love for what it is - an excuse to have sex more than one time until one of you gets bored with it. But the real issue with it is the withdrawal that comes when it ends. Love is a major cause of suicide. So with all of this in mind, am I a terrible person for wanting to have sex without all the emotions and fear of getting hurt? The last time it happened I had to turn to heroin to keep from killing myself because I felt so hopeless after she changed her mind and fell out of love. I don't think of her as a bad person, or even the person to blame, but the fact remains that getting off of love, and then getting off of heroin was the worst experience of my life. I know how wonderful love feels, but to me it is just like heroin.  I'm sorry to the world that this sounds so bleak, but I am not sad anymore, I am hopeful that I can be balanced and start having sex again in a way that guarantees I won't get that horribly addicted. I sometimes still flirt with the idea of being in a serious relationship, the same way an ex-junkie flirts with using heroin again. But in reality it has taken me several years to get off of both of them. Now I just want to make money in business and have casual sex. *shrugs* Can you really blame me?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> I don't have anywhere else to talk to people.


Oh, ok. 

I was thinking to have a little mental break for a few days.


----------



## cinto

splendidbob said:


> . Yeh, pretty sure I am just too old now for alcohol. Seriously, 125ml of vodka last night, that basically doesn't even count as having had a drink, and I get this hangover.


I don't think it's your age, vodka always made me sick. Trying to find a reason why it's even legal :b


----------



## riverbird

We moved from an apartment to a house yesterday and I can't find my flash drive or my external hard drive. All of my writing is saved on those two things. I'm only mildly panicking... oh my god. We're going back to the apartment tomorrow or Tuesday, they better be there. We still have a few things left to grab. If not I might die. So many unfinished shorts/novellas/novels on them!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ That sucks, I hope you find them.



I have a love/hate relationship with my hair.


----------



## roxslide

**** it. I think I might move in with these people. idk I'm just tired of looking around and all this uncertainty. I give up lol. I really hope I get along with them and it isn't too awkward. If it is... well. Oops. 

One thing that occurred to me that makes me nervous though is the guy I was crushing on is a coworker of one of the guys that lives there. Idk... but a few months ago I gave up on it and decided I am not interested in dating him anymore. However I have been sending him some weird signals (and I'm still very nervous around him, thanks SA) the past year or so and I def think he noticed and might be interested. He seems extremely nervous around me too, so we never talk just mumble around each other lol! If it turns out he's friends with the guy who lives with me and hangs out at the apt, I literally don't know what I'm going to do lol. Try not to explode I guess.

Plot twist: the apt winds up not being available or they don't want to live with me lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Steve French

Well, I knew my sister was friends with several coke dealers, and I knew she did the stuff from time to time. Now she's all geeked out on a work night, and telling me about her occasional withdrawals. Yep, I think she's a cokehead. I guess that happens when you are constantly around the stuff.

Kind of sad, kind of humourous. My sister was always such a nerd. Don't think she ever tried drugs outside of legally prescribed pharmaceuticals till I offered her a joint in her early twenties.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm going to be cutting it close to catching the train after work today. I probably won't get to go home first.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I'm going to be cutting it close to catching the train after work today. I probably won't get to go home first.


What happen to your car?


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> What happen to your car?


Oh nothing. Just going downtown to watch a baseball game.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Oh nothing. Just going downtown to watch a baseball game.


Oh just don't want to drive there...hmm ok. Blue Jays? Anyways congrats on the promotion and for getting out. You're doing well girl you inspire me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@splendidbob is actively trying to scare people away from my profile.


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> @splendidbob is actively trying to scare people away from my profile.


You know I just read that as "put more tight trouser pics on my profile please Bob" right?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> You know I just read that as "put more tight trouser pics on my profile please Bob" right?


:bah


----------



## Chevy396

@*SamanthaStrange* That saying "all publicity is good publicity" may not apply to men's junk in skinny jeans.


----------



## greentea33

This perfume smells really good.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Thought catalog is basically a goldmine of the genre of sex-obsessed, snarky, unfunny freelance writer, in my 20's I-got-my-heart-broke-once now I'm-sleeping-around-and-proud-of-it-so-don't-judge-me I-love-hooking-up-in-the-big-city girl. It's my guilty pleasure to sometimes read it and to get a laugh out of how silly they sound.


----------



## Chevy396

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Thought catalog is basically a goldmine of the genre of sex-obsessed, snarky, unfunny freelance writer, in my 20's I-got-my-heart-broke-once now I'm-sleeping-around-and-proud-of-it-so-don't-judge-me I-love-hooking-up-in-the-big-city girl. It's my guilty pleasure to sometimes read it and to get a laugh out of how silly they sound.


I might have to check that out. She sounds hot.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

finallyclosed said:


> I might have to check that out. She sounds hot.


Go ahead, you'll get to find out what Taylor Swift song you identify with most based on your star sign. Happy days.


----------



## CNikki

Having days where I want to crawl back into bed and stay in it. I can't let that get the best of me - not now. I hope that I won't have to go back (or change completely) my medications again.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm so lost, there's no way out.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I'm falling apart. Oh well.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Ugly Asian Boy said:


> oh, why?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


'Cause I'm wondering what the three posts you deleted before this one said.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Ugly Asian Boy said:


> They didn't post, all got a hardcoded error, see my board feedback thread


Ah, I see. Hope they sort that out for you. I still got notifications about them.


----------



## Brian601NC

Memories of me and my girlfriend that I've just broken up with yesterday. I think about the good times. I think about us first dating and the first time we cuddled in my bed. I remember our beach trip and how amazing that night sitting by the water with her was. She had such a good heart and she loved me deeply. She was my first girlfriend and I liked her, but I knew deep down I didn't love her. I tried to love her because she deserved it but I never felt love. I guess it's depression/anxiety that made me drift apart. I know I'm going to miss her so much. But I didn't want to hurt her anymore.


----------



## Flora20

Why I still have a sore throat :/ it seems I'm getting sick again right when I was getting better and it's all thanks to the sick customers at work who cough all over the place and this hot humid weather that never goes away..


----------



## Steve French

Started up on grade 12 English. Reminding me just how much I hate literary analysis. You know, I think **** like this is what kills people's love of reading.


----------



## Winds

I really am just going through the motions.


----------



## QueenEtna

eating seeds as a pastime activity


----------



## tehuti88

I wonder what will be next, Average-Looking Asian Boy...?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The next time those chicken breasts go on sale I'm buying a **** ton of waffles too


----------



## a degree of freedom

So many emotions~ --what is my deal?



QueenEtna said:


> eating seeds as a pastime activity


the toxicity of our city, of our city


----------



## harrison

I need to find a new psychiatrist and I generally can't stand them. I've had some very negative experiences with a few but with the way I am I'm going to need to find someone I can trust.


----------



## Kevin001

I've been sick too long...ugh.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> I've been sick too long...ugh.


Not resting enough. Or getting enough vitamins, maybe?


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> Not resting enough. Or getting enough vitamins, maybe?


Getting both. :serious:


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Getting both. :serious:


You could try meditating. It helps your body heal faster. There are some good guided meditation videos on YouTube. I don't know if it was that or the weed last night, but I slept through the entire night and couldn't even get myself out of bed this morning because it felt so nice to sleep in for once.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wish I had someone to do something with.


----------



## Taaylah

Igadif yougadoo cagadan ungadun durgader stangadand thigadis doogadoo yougadoo speagadeeck gigadid bergader igadish?


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wish I had someone to do something with.


Same. :/

At least that would motivate me to get away from the computer and out of the house.

ETA:



Taaylah said:


> Igadif yougadoo cagadan ungadun durgader stangadand thigadis doogadoo yougadoo speagadeeck gigadid bergader igadish?


I got as far as "speak," then my brain fritzed out. :?

ETA, oh wait, maybe I just got it. Not sure though. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

senkora said:


> So many emotions~ --what is my deal?
> 
> the toxicity of our city, of our city


You, what do you own the world?


----------



## Ai

My boyfriend messaged me last night. It seems he's finally ready to come to terms with the fact that he's depressed. I've been worried about him for a long time, but he's just so headstrong and stubborn, there wasn't much approaching the situation. I get the sense that he sort of clings to his independence like a lifeline--he wants to be able to control the direction of his life at all costs... which, I think, makes the entire idea of mental illness all the more daunting for him to both acknowledge and negotiate. It's really not a solitary endeavor... or, at least, managing it healthily isn't.

I am somewhat relieved, but also all the more concerned. I'm not there. I can't see what's going on in his life, I can't be there with him and support him. I don't know what's happened that has finally really triggered this realization, which in itself must be fairly significant. It seems he's withdrawn a bit over the past week or so and the distance between us is killing me; I just want him to be alright. 

I know these emotions so well and I hate that he has to experience them at all, let alone by himself. It makes me feel so powerless. :sigh

(It also makes me feel so incredibly guilty, wondering if this is what _I_ do to _him_ on a regular basis... :blank)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why do so many psychologists have my first name? Are they all the same one I keep stumbling on or something. It's not _that _ common a name so it's kind of weird.


----------



## cybernaut

How can I expect to relate to most people's feelings when I can barely understand my own.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme

How much cleaning I've got to do tomorrow...


----------



## Pongowaffle

I finally try hard to come out of my shell and be cordial to people. First person I do, it makes them uncomfortable and it drives them away. I just think it is just that person being unpleasant. It is not me. Second person results in the same. I just think once again it is them, not me. Third, fourth and fifth person, with the same result. Now I suspect something. That or I have a very unlucky coincidence. 20th consecutive person acting like that to me, I think it really confirms it is not them, but it is me. My personality must be very unappealing that being friendly just ends up creeping people out. It really might be time for me to just accept this. Being open and friendly to people only results in giving people a bad impression of me. Who would've thought lol?


----------



## Wanderlust26

My second meltdown within a few months....

Aside from that, that night was the most social I have ever been. I must have met 7-10 people at the 2 bars, which for me is a lot. And of course, I had alcohol to thank for pretty much eliminating my anxiety. Everyone was friendly and funny, and I was surprised I was able to carry on the conversations pretty smoothly. For once I actually felt included in a group. I've had bad experiences in the past when it comes to groups where I always felt left out. It's too bad I'm not gonna see them again. I'm actually embarrassed to show my face there right now anyways. I'm sure I was a more obnoxious drunk than a cool social butterfly. Either way, it was still a nice experience that I'll never forget.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm on edge...feeling unpredictable.


----------



## mt moyt

i created a whatsapp group that only has me in it to test how my voice sounds using the mic function


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

What would happen to someone if they hacked into the bluetooth signal from their heart monitor implant out of curiosity to see what the data was like? Would they be able to be charged with breaking into the doctor's computer network, or will it be my property to do with what I like? It seems silly to charge someone for that, but people get charged with hacking stupider things. I just really don't think I'll be able to go a whole year with this thing in my chest without my curiosity getting the better of me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I should just go to sleep.


----------



## riverbird

The physical therapist that I saw today (not my usual one) told me that she hopes my ortho doctor tells me I don't need to use my leg immobilizer brace anymore at my appointment tomorrow and use just my crutches. I don't know how I feel about that. It would be nice to not have to constantly put it back on when I want to get up, but I don't trust my leg at all anymore. I have regular thoughts of me standing up without it and my leg just breaking. I know that's completely irrational because I walk without my brace and just my crutches at physical therapy and it's basically fine but I can't help it. Ahhh.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> The physical therapist that I saw today (not my usual one) told me that she hopes my ortho doctor tells me I don't need to use my leg immobilizer brace anymore at my appointment tomorrow and use just my crutches. I don't know how I feel about that. It would be nice to not have to constantly put it back on when I want to get up, but I don't trust my leg at all anymore. I have regular thoughts of me standing up without it and my leg just breaking. I know that's completely irrational because I walk without my brace and just my crutches at physical therapy and it's basically fine but I can't help it. Ahhh.


Broken leg/knee bones are hard to get over mentally. I broke my leg when I was a teenager and I still subconsciously walk easier on it sometimes when I remember. I am never reminded of my broken arm a few years earlier though. That one didn't bother me at all mentally.


----------



## Taaylah

tehuti88 said:


> I got as far as "speak," then my brain fritzed out. :?
> 
> ETA, oh wait, maybe I just got it. Not sure though. :lol


LOL that's so funny! I didn't think anyone would understand it. It's called gibberish. That's what the last words after speak were.


----------



## tehuti88

Taaylah said:


> LOL that's so funny! I didn't think anyone would understand it. It's called gibberish. That's what the last words after speak were.


Ah, good! That was what I thought. I feel smart now. :grin2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

That storm barely missed here.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

No. You are not out of anyone's league, and your hair looks fine. Now let's get back to talking about why you think I should start a sassy vogue freestyle when I receive my diploma on stage.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Urg! Why did I not learn how to use tools growing up!? This DIY book is making me feel so dumb...

_I've been dumb for so long!!_ :mum :sigh

AAaaahhhhh!!!



Taaylah said:


> LOL that's so funny! I didn't think anyone would understand it. It's called gibberish. That's what the last words after speak were.





tehuti88 said:


> Ah, good! That was what I thought. I feel smart now. :grin2:


Nice! I didn't make it past speak, but only thought about it because tehuti had read it.


----------



## Crisigv

I kind of want to see IT, but I have no one to go with (that would want to see it).


----------



## Taaylah

senkora said:


> Nice! I didn't make it past speak, but only thought about it because tehuti had read it.





tehuti88 said:


> Ah, good! That was what I thought. I feel smart now. :grin2:


Now I'm wondering if you guys are just really clever, or if adults were lying when they said they couldn't understand so that they could hear our secret conversations lol. Idk, it might be harder to understand when saying it quickly? :stu


----------



## tea111red

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Thought catalog is basically a goldmine of the genre of sex-obsessed, snarky, unfunny freelance writer, in my 20's I-got-my-heart-broke-once now I'm-sleeping-around-and-proud-of-it-so-don't-judge-me I-love-hooking-up-in-the-big-city girl. It's my guilty pleasure to sometimes read it and to get a laugh out of how silly they sound.


lol, pretty good description.

https://thoughtcatalog.com/rania-naim/2017/09/this-is-me-saying-goodbye-2/

https://thoughtcatalog.com/audi-anderson/2017/01/before-i-walk-away-this-is-what-i-need-to-tell-you/

https://thoughtcatalog.com/kirsten-...e-moment-she-realizes-her-worth-youre-****ed/

.............

now i'm thinking about this:


----------



## a degree of freedom

Taaylah said:


> it might be harder to understand when saying it


trllauer worlppoads nqevorer skehpokejadn


----------



## Taaylah

senkora said:


> trllauer worlppoads nqevorer skehpokejadn


Okay, I guess you guys are just really smart lol. I have no idea what that says. It looks like: truer words never spoken? 

Did you make that up? The one I was using is called Gibberish. It's like Pig Latin. It's usually not written out like I did, it's supposed to be spoken. I just sounded it out based on how I would say it lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

So the "wellbeing group" was good. Got myself up a 8:30 am, and went there, nothing, dude running it hadn't told anyone it wasn't running, though there were no other participants (which was weird). I don't tend to get annoyed at these things though, but I am slightly miffed because I was all nice and calm again and it would have been another chance to do that ****ty "round the group" intro **** and drop the anxiety on that a bit.

Went to sainsburys and interacted with a woman about to buy a pair of trousers for her 25 year old son, I suggested (and she agreed), best not to (lol). Also spoke a bit to a woman I see in there quite a lot, so it was ok, but sucks no group.


----------



## Kevin001

This is ridiculous.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Am I the only one that finds this whole trend/fad of cynicism and misanthropy alarming? I can spot when people are just joking, and I do find humor in it under those cases. It's the people that identify with it so strongly and are proud of it that are holding back progress and giving this generation a hint of toxicity. I may come off as a hypocrite because I was like that a few years ago when my SA/depression was severe, but I look back at that stage of my life now and realize that being too cynical made me borderline delusional and paranoid. Again, I don't find this type of behavior in the form of satire offensive at all, but misanthropy and pessimism among young adults looking to enhance how cool and unique they are? I wish it would die already.


----------



## SplendidBob

So bought a ticket online to do a train exposure into Canturbury, it told me to pick the ticked up at the local station, went there, ticket place closed, no machine to get ticket.

Came back rang up support, they cant offer a refund, I was all assertive, said the website had told me to pick it up there and its ridiculous that I drove there and then there was no way to actually get my ticket. She said there was nothing she could do, I asked to be put through to a department that could do the refund, because this is all wasting my time, she said its impossible, no such department, and it needs to be done online.

Wrote a stinking email demanding a refund and telling them they should also be paying me for my lost time because their website made the mistake and their ****ty customer service wont give refunds over the phone.

Not actually that annoyed as I got a bunch of phone exposures / assertiveness practice out of it. Annoyed I couldn't get refunded over the phone, but it seemed basically impossible so I gave up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> We moved from an apartment to a house yesterday and I can't find my flash drive or my external hard drive. All of my writing is saved on those two things. I'm only mildly panicking... oh my god. We're going back to the apartment tomorrow or Tuesday, they better be there. We still have a few things left to grab. If not I might die. So many unfinished shorts/novellas/novels on them!


 This is the kind of thing that cloud storage is probably good for. I generally don't like the idea of cloud storage because I have a slow internet connection and I don't like the idea of having my stuff on someone else's drive. I mean personally, if I lost everything on my drives right now, I wouldn't like it but it wouldn't be devastating

But if you have stuff that absolutely needs to be saved in a fashion that it's highly unlikely you will lose it, cloud storage is probably the way to go. Especially if the file sizes are relatively small.

Hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## tehuti88

Taaylah said:


> Now I'm wondering if you guys are just really clever, or if adults were lying when they said they couldn't understand so that they could hear our secret conversations lol. Idk, it might be harder to understand when saying it quickly? :stu


I would probably have NO idea what you were saying if I heard it spoken aloud. ops I process written words better than spoken words. For example, if someone orally instructed me on something, I'd need them to be r-e-a-l-l-y s-l-o-w about it and would probably also need things repeated.

I remember I did well in the written parts of Spanish class, but when I had to listen to people actually speaking Spanish like normal, I had no idea WTF was going on. :?

I'm also atrocious at spelling things out orally because I can't "see" words in my mind; if I can write them down though, I'm pretty good.

So I'm not so much clever, as just really dumb with spoken language. :lol


----------



## Chevy396

I think I'm going to go watch this movie in the theater tonight. The theater near me is pretty amazing because it's at a tourist trap shopping mall. They have IMAX and reclining lazyboy type seats with armrests for you snacks and everything.  I'm hooked after watching Dunkirk.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Taaylah said:


> Okay, I guess you guys are just really smart lol. I have no idea what that says. It looks like: truer words never spoken?
> 
> Did you make that up? The one I was using is called Gibberish. It's like Pig Latin. It's usually not written out like I did, it's supposed to be spoken. I just sounded it out based on how I would say it lol.


Sorry ... I didn't know. Kind of embarrassing!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I want to meet up with my mother again. It's been a long time. I know she keeps busy and I live 45 minutes to an hour away from her. But eventually it's bound to happen.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> So bought a ticket online to do a train exposure into Canturbury, it told me to pick the ticked up at the local station, went there, ticket place closed, no machine to get ticket.
> 
> Came back rang up support, they cant offer a refund, I was all assertive, said the website had told me to pick it up there and its ridiculous that I drove there and then there was no way to actually get my ticket. She said there was nothing she could do, I asked to be put through to a department that could do the refund, because this is all wasting my time, she said its impossible, no such department, and it needs to be done online.
> 
> Wrote a stinking email demanding a refund and telling them they should also be paying me for my lost time because their website made the mistake and their ****ty customer service wont give refunds over the phone.
> 
> Not actually that annoyed as I got a bunch of phone exposures / assertiveness practice out of it. Annoyed I couldn't get refunded over the phone, but it seemed basically impossible so I gave up.


Yeah, that would piss me off Bob. Especially the bit about not even having people to complain about it to. Hope you didn't lose too much cash.


----------



## Chevy396

I think that Ghost in The Shell is the greatest sci-fi movie of all time.


----------



## CNikki

Art class is so pointless. Had to take it as an elective. :/


----------



## Just Lurking

4 1/2 years into the VerticalScope era, and we still can't manage a simple SSL certificate.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> Yeah, that would piss me off Bob. Especially the bit about not even having people to complain about it to. Hope you didn't lose too much cash.


Nah its fine (there is a blog video about it uploading). It's basically going to become (I think) a crusade involving me doing assertiveness stuff in order to get my damn money refunded. It was only £5, but its the principle now (and I have a legit reason to start raising hell > )


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mgtow threads are all the rage.


----------



## Just Lurking

Man, am I tired. And I have another day out tomorrow. Unnnngh


----------



## cmed

Mobile ads have gotten out of control.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Full from dinner tonight, except I will probably have some desert later.



cmed said:


> Mobile ads have gotten out of control.


Agreed. :yes



SamanthaStrange said:


> Mgtow threads are all the rage.


MGTOW is silly in my opinion, but hey, that is just me. :lol :haha



Just Lurking said:


> 4 1/2 years into the VerticalScope era, and we still can't manage a simple SSL certificate.


Pretty pathetic to leave logins unsecure for this long. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Been dazed and confused for so long it aint true....


----------



## harrison

I just watched a program abut two guys that have fostered quite a few kids over the last 20 years from a range of backgrounds. They showed them at the end of the show having a huge party all sitting at a long table - I wish we could have done that. Would be wonderful to have so many people you love in your life like that.


----------



## funnynihilist

acidicwithpanic said:


> Am I the only one that finds this whole trend/fad of cynicism and misanthropy alarming? I can spot when people are just joking, and I do find humor in it under those cases. It's the people that identify with it so strongly and are proud of it that are holding back progress and giving this generation a hint of toxicity. I may come off as a hypocrite because I was like that a few years ago when my SA/depression was severe, but I look back at that stage of my life now and realize that being too cynical made me borderline delusional and paranoid. Again, I don't find this type of behavior in the form of satire offensive at all, but misanthropy and pessimism among young adults looking to enhance how cool and unique they are? I wish it would die already.


We are living in extremely narcissistic times. Narcissists generally aren't pleasant to be around. Misanthropy is a reaction to the widespread narcissism that we all have to deal with. Many times the misanthropes are narcissists themselves. So you can see the feedback loop here...


----------



## Just Lurking

Man, people suck.


----------



## gthopia94

Just four more days until my Aunt & Uncle goes back home.


----------



## cosmicslop

I love you to the max.


----------



## Steve French

There's this new show coming out, The Good Doctor. Looks like a regular prime-time melodramatic medical show, but with the hook that the protagonist is high-functioning autistic. So I happen to wander downstairs and the tv is playing out this program, "Would you let an autistic person operate on you?". The ****? Acting like the guy has schizophrenia or something. Is contagious or dangerous. I didn't realize the general public saw autistic people, especially high functioning ones, as a menace or something to be afraid of. Sadly, my mother had to pipe in and chime, "Hell no, I wouldn't let that guy near me". You know, there have been some great strides with depression, still in the middle ages on a few other subjects.


----------



## Chevy396

Remembering who I used to be. Maybe still am. Only the hangover will tell.


----------



## zonebox

We have an impact on one another, every word we say is of importance, it could contribute to toward the life or death over others. With such power, we should try our hardest to have a positive impact on others. 

It is a nice escape, to think it would be allot easier to just escape from all of humanity, and avoid all consequences of our thoughts spilled out upon the masses. Unfortunately, such an escape is not within the grasp of most people now, not without major sacrifice. We all carry a heavy burden, far more than we should be holding.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## kivi

I was looking at a design website and saw a photo:










That cat is so cool


----------



## tehuti88

:yawn :yawn :yawn

...



kivi said:


> I was looking at a design website and saw a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat is so cool


The cat ties it all together. :lol


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder how much a person can actually cry.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today is the day


----------



## SamanthaStrange

FML. All I want to do is sleep.


----------



## greentea33

I wish I could quit all the dumb stuff I do. I dont think its possible though. For whatever reason I cant.


----------



## TheWelshOne

It's hilarious to me how all the NoFap guys come in saying that not ejaculating will help your social anxiety. As if there are no women on this site with social anxiety. And as if you could actually sustain that (or want to) when you get in a relationship. What are you gonna do? Choose between no sex/no SA or sex/potential SA?


----------



## Paperback Writer

Sometimes, just sometimes, I _really _wish I wasn't so jumpy. Case in point:

Person: Hello, how-
Me: Wah! *flinches like a gun has just gone off*


----------



## tehuti88

TheWelshOne said:


> It's hilarious to me how all the NoFap guys come in saying that not ejaculating will help your social anxiety. As if there are no women on this site with social anxiety. And as if you could actually sustain that (or want to) when you get in a relationship. What are you gonna do? Choose between no sex/no SA or sex/potential SA?


Women don't get SA, silly! Even if they did it wouldn't adversely affect them in _any_ way! And since when do women want sex?? :b

(Anyway, this most recent NoFapper is just the resident recurring troll who "wishes he'd come up with this plan when he was younger." He'll probably end up banned soon...then some NoFapper who actually means it will take his place. :serious: )


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I spent about 10 minutes staring at my mum's alarm clock and now all the font on this webpage that was white is light greyish blue, it's been going on so long I thought maybe it was the site that had changed it after all but nope because YouTube font that's against a dark background is also greyish blue. My eyes are broken.



kivi said:


> I was looking at a design website and saw a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat is so cool


That door is huge


----------



## greentea33

what would be a healthier replacement for my potato chip obsession? Toast maybe? I cant really think of anything.


----------



## tehuti88

From an Amazon review...



> One way you can tell that you're reading a good fantasy series is that there's a whole world of other stories outside the main one.


That's promising, considering my writing style...though it sure hasn't gained me any readers. :rain


----------



## CNikki

It's a bit sad when the only thing that can make you laugh is reviving abnormal events that happened in your life...


----------



## cybernaut

When you wear and walk around the city with heels on, and you have random people smiling and being nice to you.

Normally, I wear flats and get stared at strangely or get the "Dont you look a little too young to be working" thing. They basically dont take me seriously lol....

Im 5'1/155 cm but probably looked 5'6/168cm today. They werent even typical heels. Just sandle like dress shoes with block heels.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Just Lurking

The life expectancy of trolls on this site needs to be drastically reduced.

You can't so much as name another member here in a positive way (it might make others "feel left out"), but you can make 27 threads over the course of a month about "men going their own way" and how evil the 'female race' is and still be given a 28th chance to redeem yourself.


----------



## tehuti88

Glad I removed certain parties from my friends list...now that I see how little they think of people in my particular demographics. Quite disgusted and disappointed that I ever trusted them, was tactful toward them, or thought that maybe I'd misunderstood. Nope, I didn't misunderstand, they really did think that little of people like me.


* *





Makes me wonder why they friended me in the first place. Maybe to make me feel like crud? Mission accomplished, I guess...especially since they're doing the _same thing_ they accuse hated demographics of doing to them. :|




ETA, ugh...and this one is going on my ignore list. Go away, I don't care to know what you think of me anymore. I'm already fully aware.

ETA,

* *





Oh cool, _ridicule_ of my disabilities and experience! What a logical response, and so unexpected, I totally did not see that coming, nobody has _ever ever_ used _that_ approach before. :serious: :lol

Have a good life, buddy; looks like you'll need it more than I do.


----------



## Chevy396

I just thought of an interesting YouTube channel to start.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> I just thought of an interesting YouTube channel to start.


Don't keep us in suspense.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Don't keep us in suspense.


Well, I've been using hemp protein powder to fortify my food lately and am getting fairly good at making it still taste good and only look half gross. I also know a lot about cooking things with medical marijuana in them too. So I was thinking I should do a cooking show where everything is cooked with cannabis and fortified with hemp seed protein. :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> Well, I've been using hemp protein powder to fortify my food lately and am getting fairly good at making it still taste good and only look half gross. I also know a lot about cooking things with medical marijuana in them too. So I was thinking I should do a cooking show where everything is cooked with cannabis and fortified with hemp seed protein. :laugh:


That _is _pretty interesting. :b


----------



## Steve French

I feel sometimes that there is a cosmic force out there dedicated to ****ting on me.


----------



## Chevy396

It's pretty difficult to make bodybuilding food that is healthy and still makes your mouth water enough that you eat it all day long. I'm starting to get the hang of it though. Bring on the pounds of muscle!


----------



## Ai

I hate drawing feet and hands...


----------



## May19

my friend I guess. i guess i didn't realize just how painful to know that i pretty much lost the person and we won't be talking again any time soon. makes me question the last 4 years i've spent with them and whether or not i was really happy


----------



## Winds

This is one of those things that I know I couldn't do alone. Its tough and hard for me to say, but I really do need you here. We all do.


----------



## Chevy396

If I can stay awake for 30 more minutes my soup will be finished cooking and I can put it in the fridge. I don't know if I'm gonna make it...


----------



## Taaylah

senkora said:


> Sorry ... I didn't know. Kind of embarrassing!


Don't be embarrassed! I just wasn't sure if that was a version I hadn't heard of or something. I don't think a lot of people know about gibberish anyway. Pig Latin is more commonly used. Was my guess close to what your sentence was?


----------



## mt moyt

i dont see babies as humans, but some kind of other species like a pet dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Ai

Damn, I suck at drawing... full stop... sigh. Lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My third date on Saturday.

I can't wait to see her again. 

The feeling is mutual on her end too. "Blushes"


----------



## Ai

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My third date on Saturday.
> 
> I can't wait to see her again.
> 
> The feeling is mutual on her end too. "Blushes"


:boogie:yay  Congrats, dude! That's awesome!


----------



## a degree of freedom

Taaylah said:


> Was my guess close to what your sentence was?


You got it.


----------



## tea111red

i saw some guy reenact that hyundai (or whatever car it is) commercial w/ the neil diamond song in it on the road last week. pfft......i thought the guy was just owning up to being unusual and was amused till i saw that commercial today.


----------



## tea111red

maybe this persian guy who seemed to go out of his way to be nice to me is single.

:stu

not that i'm going to make some move on him or whatever and embarrass myself badly, though. not enough interest has been shown to be up for that kind of embarrassment.

:sigh


----------



## komorikun

Hmmm. So no mods online for the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Flora20

How I wish I had some ice cream right about now, would sure make me feel better..


----------



## BAH

Random whistling at 1AM..k


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Flora20 said:


> How I wish I had some ice cream right about now, would sure make me feel better..


Why don't you go to a shop and buy some? 

On most devices (I have a few) that run Android, it's a fairly modern version above 4.0. But I also got an old Kobo Vox for £30. It runs the ancient Gingerbread version. And browsing the Play Store, there are some apps such as Firefox or Google Earth, that are not compatible with it. But even though I want to use the device for something, it surprises and kind of irks me how the vast majority of apps still seem to support the operating system. Even Whatsapp is to support it until 2020. I'm not a programmer, but the market share of Gingerbread is apparently pretty low nowadays. Surely it can't really be good in general, to continue to support such ancient operating systems and discourage people to upgrade, because they may have unpatched security issues, Android is fragmented enough already, and so on. Though don't much like the way Apple discourages not upgrading iOS, either.


----------



## Kevin001

I fall asleep too easily. Bad habit of falling asleep at bad times.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My third date on Saturday.
> 
> I can't wait to see her again.
> 
> The feeling is mutual on her end too. "Blushes"


Awesome mate.


----------



## Justright

I suck at being me, so much pretending...


----------



## Taaylah

senkora said:


> You got it.


Yayyy :yay:yay:banana


----------



## tehuti88

Just saw some comments about American Indians in another thread...holy yikes. Must bite tongue. Or more like chomp it off.


* *





It's kind of funny because one of the race claims that was made has _no way of being proven_ one way or the other. And the other comments...well, see last paragraph.

People don't know how to debate anymore. I think I've seen like only 2-3 people who actually debate reasonably, and maybe another few people who pop in for one or two rational posts before disappearing (can't blame them!). The rest of that subforum (all sides) is just bigotry and personal attacks and histrionics...weird.

One debate I once saw was basically people threatening, at length, to beat each other up. I guess this was the "Come at me, bro!" defense. :lol

...

The overt racism isn't even the worst part of it. The "factual" claims which have utterly no basis in reality are even worse. I mean...read a book. Or two, or twenty. There's *plenty* of info out there from all viewpoints (for example, one person posted a chart--controversial, but better than a baseless comment which literally cannot be proven/disproven), if one wants to try to actually bolster their argument. :|




Anyway, yeah, I would have liked to recommend that last thing in the thread but I could do without receiving a personal attack, so...


----------



## TheWelshOne

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My third date on Saturday.
> 
> I can't wait to see her again.
> 
> The feeling is mutual on her end too. "Blushes"


Aw, you're so adorable. Congrats :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'll just stick with my totally superficial persona.


----------



## cinto

Asking anyone for favors equals bad idea.


----------



## Fear Goggles

For Khaz Modan!


----------



## CNikki

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My third date on Saturday.
> 
> I can't wait to see her again.
> 
> The feeling is mutual on her end too. "Blushes"


Congratulations.  Everything will go well.

----

Need to do college/homework, but too lazy...bleh.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sometimes, the things I hear people say make me wish I was deaf but then I couldn't enjoy the beauty of music. lol


----------



## gthopia94

I really need to move out of my house ...


----------



## CNikki

What's really on the back of my mind?

_Will it ever get better? Am I potentially believing or hoping on things that aren't real? Is it all even worth it?_


----------



## tehuti88

What a dumb thread that was. Wonder what the motivation was for posting it. Also wonder who reported it.

And wonder why that even dumber thread is still up. And why anyone is taking it seriously.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh God now the trolls are communicating with each other in yet another dumb thread. uke

Probably some twerp talking to himself.


----------



## firestar

I know I should want to go home again. I know I should dislike my life. I should hate being "on" all the time - at my apartment, at my job. The constant socializing should be driving me insane. 

But I don't. I want to stay away. Which is why my family is dysfunctional.


----------



## Taaylah

gthopia94 said:


> I really need to move out of my house ...


Me too :|


----------



## Kilgore Trout

**** YOU rcgroups.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

i'm hearing "ma'am" more and more.

:no


----------



## Kevin001

I need to start making me a list again.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

8 weeks into my second semester at university and I'm starting to doubt that the path I'm on is really the right path for me.

Better now than later on, I guess.

I've been telling myself for a couple of years now that I want to be a clinical psychologist. It seems simple at face value: get my bachelor's, do an honour's year, then get my master's. Boom: psychologist. I'm sure I could do it, but the reality is that entering such a profession at a level that deals with mentally ill people for a living almost seems like a silly idea. I'm mentally ill, quite considerably so. My social anxiety is at a level that is basically under control to a point where it does little to impede my functioning anymore. It's depression that's the serious problem, now, and..

..well, I think I'm going to be depressed for the rest of my life. Of course, professional psychology involves scientifically validated methods of treating patients. I can't exactly help mentally ill people now because I can always relate to the struggles at an acute and chronic level. You can say to someone who's depressed that they should do this and that because it makes sense for reducing their symptoms, but I'm almost a hypocrite for even suggesting such things because I know fully well that I myself would hate doing it just as much, if not more.

Do I really want this to be a part of my life in more ways than my personal illnesses?

Anyway,

More currently, I'm having serious academic doubts. I have a high GPA (3.75 US equiv.), and I'm on the Dean's list. Somehow. See, the thing is that I don't feel like I deserve what I get. I fully well believe that I deserve a kick up the ***; not only for constantly slacking off and writing just about every assignment I get the night before, but for never bothering to 'learn' anything that isn't absolutely necessary.

Even my professors think that I'm exceptionally intelligent and capable. On Thursday I did a presentation that was written the night before (like everything else I write for uni), fuelled largely by caffeine and adrenaline. I asked my professor about it after class and he said it was 'by far the best out of everybody's so far, and there's been some great speeches'.

What's more is that the presentation in question was for a philosophy class (I've never studied philosophy in any way shape or form before), and the professor that thought my speech was amazing is the professor I'm in love with.

How the **** did I pull that off?

I've literally convinced my philosophy professor/crush that I'm some brand of gifted student. He has no idea how I feel about him, but I can tell he sees me as something of a peer. lmfao. How incredibly ironic. I've gotten him to notice me in a very positive way, but it's not like we're ever going to be anything more than friends, if that ring finger band is anything to by. His love has been pledged to someone else - no doubt a woman, in this country.

Like I said, he has no idea how I feel, but if I hear a word about his wife, or.... children....... I may well fatally slip up in the near future.


----------



## Crisigv

Constantly thinking about someone who doesn't care about you anymore is a bad idea.


----------



## CNikki

I'm not suicidal, but times like these I really don't know if I can face another day - simply showing up, if you will.


----------



## Just Lurking

I need this day to finish, like now.


----------



## Taaylah

CNikki said:


> I'm not suicidal, but times like these I really don't know if I can face another day - simply showing up, if you will.


I get what you mean. I feel like this a lot.


----------



## CNikki

Taaylah said:


> I get what you mean. I feel like this a lot.


I honestly don't know how I've made it this far without going [completely] insane. It feels like I'm on the verge of it.


----------



## Ai

I feel like such a failure of a woman. Despite my poor, hormone-addled, primitive feeemale brain ruled by teh hypergamy, I had no idea what my boyfriend's salary was the first year or so of our relationship. Never even occurred to me to ask. Biology, why have you forsaken me? Is this just my lot? I'm so embarrassed.

#SASselfdiscovery










HOW WILL I ASCEND?


----------



## Crisigv

Just Lurking said:


> I need this day to finish, like now.


:yes


----------



## funnynihilist

Just Lurking said:


> I need this day to finish, like now.


Yeah, this day is a waste


----------



## cybernaut

Finally left this family house thst ai was living in via AirnB. Good riddance.

The lady who ran the house started shįt with me every week and always complained about the smallest things. Even my mover, who helped me moved my things, commented that the lady looked mean. He didny even have to hear of my experiences to know of that.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Ai

ratherunique said:


> Finally left this family house thst ai was living in via AirnB. Good riddance.


This typo _really_ confused me for a second... :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's not even begun yet & I want it to be over...story of my life


----------



## cinto

I'm just sad, no matter how hard I fight it


----------



## Winds

Regardless of how many times I do it, I still get nervous when talking on the phone.


----------



## tehuti88

I would like to reply to a post but I feel like I upset that user a while back and I'm not sure why...so I won't. :sigh

I hope they know I'm sorry, at least.


----------



## Kevin001

Most people don't know how important physical fitness is. We have one body don't take it for granted.


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> Most people don't know how important physical fitness is. We have one body don't take it for granted.


I have at least three in my backyard.

--I mean... what?


----------



## funnynihilist

Nuttin'


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> I have at least three in my backyard.
> 
> --I mean... what?


----------



## Crisigv

I should start drinking


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


>


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


>


----------



## Winds

Afreen88 said:


> Same. Over the past two years, I've had jobs where I have to answer the phone and sometimes give out important information. The anxiety is still sky high.


I get anxious calling to setup appointments or talking to family, so I know that environment must be tough for someone with SA. Those long awkward pauses where nothing is said are the worst for me. I can't help but cringe when it happens.


----------



## Whatev

At the bottom of the ocean fish won't judge you by your faults.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


>


Lmao xD I remember that GIF from a long time ago.


----------



## tehuti88

I wish the online users list was more accurate, and didn't show people as "currently logged in" when they've been away from the site an hour or more.


----------



## Blue Dino

I'm really tempted to go on another late night stroll around the neighborhood. Nice, calm and mild outside. The doggo is still wide awake as well.


----------



## SplendidBob

Well I suppose if something is going to backfire, it might as well backfire and trigger a totally new and terrifying OCD episode. How far back is this one going to set me?


----------



## Chevy396

Just woke up in a cold sweat from a dream about being in an MRI tube. This isn't going to be fun when I get a real one in a month.


----------



## zonebox

I should have been born in the future.


----------



## Cascades

Sitting on my break at work praying to the gods my crypto will pay off so I can leave this job...or at least cut my days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kivi

We planned going to my grandparents yesterday but as my oldest uncle told my grandmother (from mother side), they were going to be there and he didn't want us there? We didn't go there. Some people are really pathetic and this is also why someone's age doesn't affect my increase of respect to them.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lmao xD I remember that GIF from a long time ago.


:laugh:


----------



## whiterabbit

If I was going to make the effort to delete a quarter of my SAS legacy, I really should have started with the oldest, most cringeworthy posts, rather than the most recent posts which were probably ok.


----------



## Chevy396

I am pretty self-conscious about my poor memory. It's not terrible, but on top of that I tend to load up my brain with data which makes it harder to remember individual things like names and my own new address/phone number. I need to find a business partner I can work with who is good at things like that though, so I'll have to get over it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

whiterabbit said:


> If I was going to make the effort to delete a quarter of my SAS legacy, I really should have started with the oldest, most cringeworthy posts, rather than the most recent posts which were probably ok.


Long time no see, hope you've been well!


----------



## tehuti88

* *





A woman with SA working with a webcam isn't much more "unbelievable" or different from a guy whose SA is so crippling he can't hold a conversation or even make smalltalk with a woman, yet he can visit with prostitutes.

I'd sure never be able to do that sort of work, but I'd never be able to meet with a stranger for sex (if I wanted sex), either. In fact, I think for me, the latter would be even more anxiety inducing; at least you don't meet in person with the people on the other side of a webcam, or have to experience their hands (or other body parts) all over you. How any SA people have the confidence to be physically intimate with strangers, I have no clue.


----------



## Chevy396

Fact of nature (from a man's perspective) - women like to be jealous, men don't.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

No one _likes _to be jealous.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> No one _likes _to be jealous.


But it has such a positive effect on the female species. It's weird, you have to admit.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> But it has such a positive effect on the female species. It's weird, you have to admit.


No, I don't.


----------



## funnynihilist

Tiny gnats


----------



## komorikun

People should just be left to wallow in their own self-pity.


----------



## Ckg2011

I wish that the Force from Star Wars was real, and that I would be strong in it, I would use it to stop people from fidgeting so much. Calm yourself.


----------



## tehuti88

Hm. Another joke at my expense. I never agreed with this user much, but I _thought_ we at least mutually respected each other for the most part, and that was why I tolerated his trollish behavior. But nope, he's just laughing at me behind my back, too.

Color me stupid yet again.

Ignored.


* *





...And it's interesting how certain people here focus only on certain posts of mine (i. e., the negative ones where I criticize _myself_), and ignore the other posts (i. e., the positive ones where I try to encourage _others_), because it bolsters their point about *what a crap person they consider me to be*...while they claim they're just trying to "cheer me up." Great work, guys! :wink2:

This reminds me of when I used to online journal. My enthusiastic positive entries got _no_ attention or comments...while my ranty negative entries got _lots_ of hits...and people grousing at me to "log off the computer and go outside." But--but--what would they have had to keep them entertained, then?? :cry Because my self-loathing is just _that_ amusing, right? Of course!

(I stopped online journaling years ago. Got tired of my rare--but genuine--positivity going completely unnoticed, and lots of people looking but nobody speaking up when I mentioned I felt suicidal. (Oh that Tehuti, being all _negative_!) And at least I try to limit my insults to myself only, and not everyone else.)

There's an additional bit of irony here in that I made a passing comment criticizing the way some tear down others around here..._and yet that part of my post was ignored_. Hm. I guess it didn't fit the Totally Negatory Tehuti (TM) image some people wish to perpetuate.

And interesting, as well, how these people, while insisting I'm _too negative_, just *prove I'm right to feel negative about the way certain people might be judging me*. Take a look, here I was giving this person the benefit of the doubt, thinking he was being somewhat sincere, when he just considered me a big joke. Not the only time this has happened here recently, either!

But nah, I'm just _imagining_ the ridicule, huh? I'm just _too negative_, huh? I should just be more positive (i. e., *ignorant*) and _keep taking the ridicule and being a joke_...huh.

Funny how that works. I think I prefer being negative, at least I'm not such a gullible moron then. I really don't enjoy being a joke that much.

...And at least I'm not here urging everyone else to _just give up there's no hope you're all doooooooooomed_. But I guess that type of positivity doesn't count on SAS. Weird.




Strangely, my browser (Firefox) recognizes the word "negativity" but not "positivity." Keeps saying it's misspelled. Irony.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh, and PS...I do have a friend. Nice attempt at a personal jab, though! :grin2:

Talk about certain other people only focusing on the _negative_ about me, that they'd get this very important detail wrong...!


----------



## marylight

My friends don't like me anymore. I screwed up. Im so boring and not funny. They will not want to go out with me anymore. Im a failure. I complain to much like my friend said. "Stop being so negative". "But he is still your father, you have to love him no matter what". "Who is telling you negative things...nobody right? Thats what I thought" . But there are actually a lot of people who have been through my life at some point and have said a lot of bad things to me, but I just don't want to tell you...They pity me... They don't understand at all what Im going through. I thought they would help.

This are some thoughts and phrases that have been replaying in my head since yesterday.


----------



## Ai

... Just found a smudge of chocolate on my leg... 



... I haven't eaten chocolate today... :sus


----------



## Wanderlust26

I know I shouldn't let this **** get to me because it's not even my problem, but I can't help but feel utterly disgusted about some things spoiled people will do, like canceling a plane trip last minute (literally) that a boyfriend paid for just to see his reaction or because he didn't make her feel missed or whatever. I hate that I know people like this. I need to get the **** out of this apartment but I'm having no luck in finding an affordable place.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I wish I could go back to that bar but I'm embarrassed to show my face right now after that one very drunken night. I don't think I was too bad but I was also somebody else, and I'm sure they wouldn't enjoy the real me as much.

A guy I met there texted me that he and a friend were there, and I was a little tempted but decided not to because I'll probably end up venting and crying like last time.


----------



## tehuti88

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N36U3WI/

:| ...


----------



## truant

splendidbob said:


> Well I suppose if something is going to backfire, it might as well backfire and trigger a totally new and terrifying OCD episode. How far back is this one going to set me?


You ever wonder why there's no "negative" or "inverted" OCD that produces feelings of tremendous joy and happiness? Imagine if people walked around hoping they could have an attack of OCD because it's the bee's knees.

Edit: I think we should call these sorts of cognitive aberrations, that produce positive emotional states: _mental chillness_.

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Hope it doesn't set you back too far. :squeeze



tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an additional bit of irony here in that I made a passing comment criticizing the way some tear down others around here..._and yet that part of my post was ignored_. Hm. I guess it didn't fit the *Totally Negatory Tehuti (TM)* image some people wish to perpetuate.



* *





We need to make a line of SAS action figures. I think mine would be Tyrannical Truant (TM) or Truant, the Tyrannical Tranny (TM).






finallyclosed said:


> Fact of nature (from a man's perspective) - women like to be jealous, men don't.


This explains a lot, actually. Since I'm neither man nor woman, the positivity cancels out the negativity, producing zero affect. Which is why I never feel jealous. _Fact!_


----------



## tehuti88

truant said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to make a line of SAS action figures. I think mine would be Tyrannical Truant (TM) or Truant, the Tyrannical Tranny (TM).



* *





Oh my God, I love that. :lol

And I'm getting too comfortable with these spoiler tags. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't understand why gals make Tinder profiles and then post model photos that clearly aren't them...I mean the odd one may actually do modelling but definitely nowhere near the number of profiles that have those kinds of pics


----------



## SplendidBob

truant said:


> You ever wonder why there's no "negative" or "inverted" OCD that produces feelings of tremendous joy and happiness? Imagine if people walked around hoping they could have an attack of OCD because it's the bee's knees.
> 
> Edit: I think we should call these sorts of cognitive aberrations, that produce positive emotional states: _mental chillness_.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles. Hope it doesn't set you back too far. :squeeze


Thanks Tru. I basically ended up accidentally doing something a bit beyond my capabilities atm, and paid for it. I attempted to minimise the trauma (and OCD) by drugging myself into oblivion with happy powder asap after the event. Not sure if that technique is in the NICE guidelines but it seemed to help ). .

There are videos. Not sure if I wanna upload.


----------



## SofaKing

This place. Can't trust any posters anymore. Now I browse like I might overlook an accident on the highway passing by.


----------



## tehuti88

* *





I've been informed at least 5-6 times now that just because of my home state, I must be especially shallow.

Color me surprised. But if it's online it must be true. I need to know why. I wonder what it is about being from the Wolverine State that makes me so stuck up and entitled to a high-quality man. Is it lake effect? Has anyone done a scientific study on this? Come on, scientists. Priorities.

And where the hell is my 10/10 definitely non-nerdy rich buff man with a big d***? No I don't want sex with him but obviously he must have a big d***! Because! I mean, science!












_Oops, wrong Wolverine. But I bet the chances are good he's got a big d***. And he is obviously alpha as ****. Need him. Now._


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:haha Don't ever change, tehuti.


----------



## TheWelshOne

SamanthaStrange said:


> :haha Don't ever change, tehuti.


I second this!


----------



## SplendidBob

Unignored frustration forum, now resisting the urge to troll all the threads.


----------



## Chevy396

That feeling when your hangover starts to clear enough for you to eat something substantial and your brain slowly begins to produce endorphins on it's own again.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Current career goal: Part time proofreader, part time genealogist. Wonder how feasible that is...


----------



## Ai

I get the distinct feeling no one sees or reads my posts...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ai said:


> I get the distinct feeling no one sees or reads my posts...


I do.


----------



## kivi

**** public transport bus system


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


> I get the distinct feeling no one sees or reads my posts...


I do...but I had the feeling I'd upset you lately and so thought my replies were bothersome.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

What is wrong with MEGA today - AAARGH!


----------



## Just Lurking

Bobby Heenan died -- that's a real downer.


----------



## CWe

Want to try but then dont... grrrrrrr


----------



## Wanderlust26

The worst that can happen is he doesn't add me.... It'd be cool if he would be willing to chat. Feeling a bit anxious right now.


----------



## Chevy396

Just Lurking said:


> Bobby Heenan died -- that's a real downer.


How so? Doesn't this mean there will be fewer fat guys in spandex tights molesting each other?


----------



## Chevy396

A couple of fighter jets just flew over really low. The sound is nerve rattling. I imagine if you were an enemy hiding somewhere it would be a terrifying sound.


----------



## May19

A friend of mine told me that I'm racist and how saying I have a preference when it comes to dating/romance is simply me writing off my racist sentiment towards Asians, to which I find absolutely ridiculous. 

I get tired of having to explain to people that I'm not racist towards Asians. I am guilty of generalizing that most Asian guys have these Asian beauty standards and would only like girls who fit into the standard. But as an Asian girl that doesn't fit into those beauty standard, I have been bullied and harassed by both Asian guys in America and Asia. 

Am I guilty of making these judgements based on my own experience? Perhaps so. But I am not saying that Asian guys are inferior or any less. I personally have a hard time feeling anything romantic towards them just because the amount of times I've been told that I'm too fat by them even if it's the most subtle and caring way (in their view). 

Even if the guys themselves don't care, I'll have to get past the parents and friends. And I don't think I would like it if my boyfriend's mom, dad, siblings, and close friends went on about how fat I am and how their son could date a girl that's so much more skinny and more healthy. I choose to not deal with those kind of situation, because I know how Asians can be, and I'm speaking as a fellow Asian that knows just how judgmental and cruel we can be to one another. 

But it just gets emotionally exhausting that I get labeled as a racist all the time on my college campus by friends and by strangers because I have no shame in admitting that I'm not into Asian guys. And sometimes I kinda just laugh about it because I find it amusing that those Asian guys that are upset that I don't like them are the same guys that are outright calling me fat and ugly. 

We're in college. Get over yourself. Not everyone is gonna like you. Plus, if you want someone to like you, maybe you shouldn't be treating them like a piece of trash. Might not be the best strategy in getting a girl to like you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@May19

It's not what you say, it's how you say it. It's something we all go through.

If said "my culture" instead of saying the name of the culture it might not come across as what you are saying people are saying you do.

For example:

What you are talking about is the ways of a culture. Most cultures in that region of the world see status, certain type of looks as the in thing (trend) and being over a certain age (around 30) are thrown to the side if not married in one of the cultures. The looks thing is nothing new, as it goes back to royalty in many countries (a sign of status).

I noticed just dressing neatly, high class looking (certain style) makes people from certain cultures of the world treat a person differently. So some cultures have something in common (dressing neatly, in certain styles is one, which can be seen as sign of status) and things that are different.

In one culture I know of back in the days, wouldn't be allowed into the royal courtyard if not dressed up.

The best way is to be diplomatic, which is a way to try to not offend anyone.


----------



## SofaKing

In movies, you see people step in front of buses as appearing quite effective. 

Wondering if anything close to IRL.


----------



## tehuti88

These spoilers are nice. They make it so people don't have to grow annoyed as they scroll past my whiny textwalls, and they have to deliberately put in an extra step if they _want_ to read.

Sort of like putting myself on ignore.


* *





It's interesting how when I take the time (a LOT of time) to explain my situation in detail, trying to be as levelheaded and neutral throughout as I can, that _that's_ when certain people suddenly decide to stop listening, and as if that isn't bad enough, they then brush me off as too negative or whatever. :|

They could at least admit that I had a good point, I had a lot of legitimate reasons to feel the way I do, and they simply have no more argument to make, instead of just...blaming it on me, and insisting I just _don't want_ to try. (Their assumption being I never even tried anything in the first place! I can't even remember how many years I was in therapy...or how many years/times I tried to make friends...)

*Every time* I pour my heart out. That's when people roll their eyes and move on (but only_ after_ making sure to blame me). And now you see why I close myself off and keep people at arm's length. It sucks when you open yourself up and THAT'S when everyone loses all interest.

(But only after blaming you.)

"You're a great person, there _must_ be a guy out there who'd love to be with you!"
"What about you, would you date someone like me?"
"Erm...sorry...you're not my type... :um ...but..._somebody_ out there must want you...!"
Lather, rinse, repeat.




You know...

* *





...if people spent as much time and enthusiasm chatting with me about my interests and showing sincere interest in my writing, as they do trying to convince me that _somewhere out there_ must be at least _one_ guy (chances of meeting him--zero) who _might_ be attracted to me, with zero evidence to back that up...I'd be a lot happier. :/

I don't think I could even fall in love with a guy unless he was into my interests and my writing.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

It's days like this in which I would like to live in California again. Florida (especially my region) has crap Mexican food, and I'd be lucky to find certain ingredients at Oriental stores. And even if they did carry the items I'm looking for, the price they sell them for isn't worth it. I miss cheap Mexican and Chinese food that was actually good. I live for those ghetto Mexican restaurants and their carne asada fries.


----------



## tehuti88

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3529612/plotsummary?ref_=tt_ov_pl


> In 2007, Matthew Barney and Jonathan Bepler began a new collaborative project inspired by American author Norman Mailer's 1983 novel Ancient Evenings, set in pharaonic Egypt. The project was conceived as a nontraditional opera with a series of one-time-only live acts performed across the American landscape. The film River of Fundament combines documentation of these three live acts with scenes set in a reconstruction of Norman Mailer's brownstone apartment in Brooklyn Heights. Barney and Bepler's script reimagines Mailer as his own protagonist who reincarnates three times in three different bodies by magically entering the womb of his wife Hathfertiti. With each incarnation the undead Norman emerges from a river of feces that runs beneath his Brooklyn Heights apartment and enters his own wake. Imagined as a memorial gathering attended by figures in the New York literary world, the wake takes place inside the Mailer apartment as it is ferried down the river. Guests eulogize Mailer and offer condolences to his widow. As the evening wears on, the wake gives way to a scene of carousing and revelry, in which characters from Ancient Evenings play out their incestuous struggles for power and their insatiable appetite for pleasure as the music gains momentum. Each incarnation of Norman joins the wake for a time, haunting the guests and challenging the ancient undead figures of gods and demigods. He endures two rebirths but fails to be reborn a third time, thus ending his attempt to ascend to a higher, more powerful state. The powerful pharaoh Usermare evokes the spirit of Ernest Hemingway and engages Norman's three incarnations in a struggle for dominance. In a parallel narrative, River of Fundament replaces the body of Norman with the body of an automobile in the American landscape. The automobiles' story begins with REN, a live performance staged at a car dealership in south Los Angeles. A 1967 Chrysler Crown Imperial undergoes its first death and is prepared for rebirth as a 1979 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am. The second performance, KHU, unfolds along the River Rouge and Detroit River. KHU brings the Chrysler back to its birthplace Detroit, where it is dismembered and melted in five monumental furnaces. BA, the final live act, takes place at locations along New York City's East River, culminating in a battle at a dry dock in the Brooklyn Navy Yard. At the conclusion of BA, the automobile is further transformed into the 2001 Ford Crown Victoria.


WTF did I just read.


----------



## Just Lurking

finallyclosed said:


> How so? Doesn't this mean there will be fewer fat guys in spandex tights molesting each other?


Well, that goes to show how two people can look at the same thing and have two very different perspectives about it.

Personally, I held him in high regard, and any time there is a passing like this, it serves as a stark reminder of my own mortality and the passage of time.


----------



## Just Lurking

My Facebook newsfeed has been a bit out of whack for a few weeks now, and I'm not sure why. I have a birthday notice for someone whose birthday was on September 8th, and I keep seeing other old posts by people intermixed with new ones even though there aren't any new 'likes' or comments on them.

Still, this total randomness may be better than the usual straight onslaught of junk-sharing spam.


----------



## funnynihilist

Just Lurking said:


> My Facebook newsfeed has been a bit out of whack for a few weeks now, and I'm not sure why. I have a birthday notice for someone whose birthday was on September 8th, and I keep seeing other old posts by people intermixed with new ones even though there aren't any new 'likes' or comments on them.
> 
> Still, this total randomness may be better than the usual straight onslaught of junk-sharing spam.


I don't do Facebook but I've seen other people's Facebook and it looks like digital vomit to me. I don't know how anyone makes any sense of it even when it is "working".


----------



## Chevy396

Just Lurking said:


> Well, that goes to show how two people can look at the same thing and have two very different perspectives about it.
> 
> Personally, I held him in high regard, and any time there is a passing like this, it serves as a stark reminder of my own mortality and the passage of time.


Sorry, that was pretty insensitive of me to say.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I know it was the intention that I was being used and taken advantage of. But I do not lose out on anything at the end. It actually is rewarding for me. So what the heck? The pride and principle of it does not matter to me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I would have missed that gem had it not been quoted.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There is no self to kill
A city of gardens

I'm going to kill my self
To kill my self
To kill my self
I'm going to kill my self
So there won't be nothing left

I'm going to remove my self
Remove myself
Remove myself
I'm going to remove my self
So there won't be nothing left

Because you are everyone you hate
When you're asleep or awake
All the choices you've made

You are everyone you hate
And it is ruining your life

this guy is great


----------



## funnynihilist

I get bored


----------



## SamanthaStrange

funnynihilist said:


> I get bored


Don't we all?


----------



## tehuti88

They aren't making it easy for me to find the gay smut.


----------



## Izzzy101

My college courses and how I dread my morning class. Also, I really want some tea right now.


----------



## funnynihilist

SamanthaStrange said:


> Don't we all?


IDK, I've met a few people who never seemed to get bored but these were workaholic type people. 
My boredom is more existential.
I'm existentially bored.


----------



## funnynihilist

This site sure is dead! Yikes!


----------



## Crisigv

You


----------



## tehuti88

Where are you guys? This has been going on for a while now. :|


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if both of them are the same...hmm. Can never tell them apart.


----------



## funnynihilist

fluff


----------



## grclntng

I just want to read angsty fics in peace but these people are being too noisy.


----------



## Paul

I'm thinking about the fly that's hiding somewhere, lurking in the shadows, ready to pounce as soon as I make food. And how irritated I am that after a week of this "one day" renovation I still don't know when I'll get my privacy back. I hate having to be alert and prepared all day for a possible door knock, having to worry every time I hear footsteps on the walkway, not being able to sleep when I want to.



Ai said:


> I get the distinct feeling no one sees or reads my posts...


My life is so dull that I specifically search for your posts from time to time. Like now. Post more.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

https://i.imgur.com/B1g2epR.mp4

:lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her.


----------



## Chevy396

What kind of button up shirt could I buy for my EEG appointment without it looking like I'm going to church?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

funnynihilist said:


> This site sure is dead! Yikes!


This.


----------



## tehuti88

Wonder what happened to that fat woman thread. I sure didn't report it, in fact I was curious about the replies it would get.


* *





My troll posted a thread once, when he was trying to be "subtle" (i. e., not outright impersonating me), that was referring directly to me. He posted it after _two days_ of creating numerous accounts making fun of my weight.



> *Would you have sex with a "bigger" middle aged woman_*
> 
> A woman that is hitting 40+, slight overweight and has very bad SA and low self esteem due to bullying all of her life. (People always love to pick on her for some reason)


"For some reason," yeah troll, you would know. :lol Also he was being generous in referring to me as simply "slight (sic) overweight," but anyway.

*Notice how this thread wasn't about a relationship. It was about just sex* (which I'm not even interested in...but anyway)*.*

The thread got two replies before it was deleted. Too bad, would've been nice to get a bigger sample. Anyway, the first guy replied with, *"No way, no how."* The second replied with *no* (partly because of age), but at least he wouldn't body-shame her. (That was thoughtful of him.)

I can guess what the other replies would have been.

There's another thread currently going (I think) about age differences in dating, and even though I seem to be attracted to much younger guys (because what would a 40-year-old man have in common with me?--even if he's single and not looking for a younger woman himself?), much younger guys gag at the thought of much older women. In fact, it looks like almost EVERYONE gags at the thought of a much older partner. I have to admit, even I'm somewhat repelled by the idea. :| (Turned off by older woman/younger man fiction, for example.)

So...fat, much older woman (with loads of other issues, too)...pretty clear where I stand. Not even good for throwaway sex, hm. But I thought that was easy to get? :con


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ugh, I hope these guests aren't spending the night. I guess I can manage.


----------



## Chevy396

Well, a week into my no added sugar diet and I crashed it by eating a couple large bowls of my parents' heavily processed ice cream. Damn them, it's all their fault.

Going to cook some brussel sprouts now to make up for it.


----------



## Crisigv

It's so exhausting trying to fight the bad thoughts and depression. It's easier to let it take over.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

 :hug


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love it when I hear some form of electronic music and I know the old school jazz or funk sample the DJ has used


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'I'm his brother Kip... Hackman.'

'why wouldn't you have his same last name?'

'shut up Kyle'






I'm stuck in YouTube's recommended videos algorithm.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Holy water cannot help you now
A thousand armies couldn't keep me out
I don't want your money, I don't want your crown
See I've come to burn your kingdom down


----------



## Ai

SamanthaStrange said:


> I do.





Paul said:


> My life is so dull that I specifically search for your posts from time to time. Like now. Post more.


Thanks. Just feeling kind of invisible, uninteresting, and inconsequential in my life right now, I guess... heh



tehuti88 said:


> I do...but I had the feeling I'd upset you lately and so thought my replies were bothersome.


Huh? No, you have never upset me... You're fine.  I'm sorry if I ever made it seem otherwise.


----------



## Kevin001

Why are most of my friends women? Like 90%? Weird not on purpose.


----------



## tea111red

this guy is definitely out of my league.


----------



## Ai

I am so dumbly lucky to have him in my life. How did this happen? What does he see in me? :blank


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Blue Dino

It is very weird that the gas mileage of my car went up by 10 mpg last week. It lasted for almost 100 miles more before I had to fill up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why do some companies leave chunks of strawberries in strawberry jam? If I want strawberries I’ll buy them, there’s a reason I got JAM and it ain’t cause I wanted fruit chunks


----------



## Chevy396

I'm going through a sriracha sauce phase again. Putting it in everything, even my chicken noodle soup. Mmm.


----------



## riverbird

I better not be getting sick. This stuffy nose better be a fluke and disappear quickly...



Canadian Brotha said:


> Why do some companies leave chunks of strawberries in strawberry jam? If I want strawberries I'll buy them, there's a reason I got JAM and it ain't cause I wanted fruit chunks


I feel your pain!! That's why I rarely ever buy strawberry jam. The chunks upset me more than they should. It's gross! They're all slimy and limp. Sick. :|


----------



## tehuti88

I just saw a user I haven't seen post here in years post! :O They're _back_! They're online! I've missed them so much!

...But I'm too chicken to tell them. Last person I told this completely ignored me. -_- These feelings always seem to go only one way. I already left a message on their page long ago, that was creepy enough.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Memories of Silence

I'm so used to making my posts pink on here that I wrote "[/colour]" somewhere else when I was finished typing the rest of what I wrote.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Ai said:


> I am so dumbly lucky to have him in my life. How did this happen? What does he see in me? :blank


:squeeze He sees all the good stuff, of which there is a lot.



tehuti88 said:


> I just saw a user I haven't seen post here in years post! :O They're _back_! They're online! I've missed them so much!
> 
> ...But I'm too chicken to tell them. Last person I told this completely ignored me. -_- These feelings always seem to go only one way. I already left a message on their page long ago, that was creepy enough.


Idk if it's the same user I had this reaction about today but I completely understand. Part of me wants to be like 'You're back! Hi!' but at the same time... I feel creepy because we've never interacted :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Amphoteric said:


>


2 more days


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Blue Dino said:


> It is very weird that the gas mileage of my car went up by 10 mpg last week. It lasted for almost 100 miles more before I had to fill up.


Can be due to engine running leaner, as they run it richer at factory for reliability / longevity.

Running leaner can be leaks in exhaust or intake manifolds. Sometimes it can be clogged fuel filters (engine side or fuel pump side filter).

Also if run the right octane fuel for engine (engine ECU adjust's tune to suit and runs leaner).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Amphoteric said:


>





Danielle87 said:


> Amen


Hallelujah!



riverbird said:


> I feel your pain!! That's why I rarely ever buy strawberry jam. The chunks upset me more than they should. It's gross! They're all slimy and limp. Sick. :|


I don't know if you guys have Smuckers down there but they have a seedless one that has no seeds or chunks and it's nice but it doesn't come in the larger jar unfortunately. I didn't buy the current one we have so that's why I'm annoyed, lol


----------



## Ai

TheWelshOne said:


> :squeeze He sees all the good stuff, of which there is a lot.


I struggle to see them, myself :blank ; but thank you :squeeze


----------



## riverbird

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't know if you guys have Smuckers down there but they have a seedless one that has no seeds or chunks and it's nice but it doesn't come in the larger jar unfortunately. I didn't buy the current one we have so that's why I'm annoyed, lol


Funny that you mention Smuckers, yesterday I discovered that I live very close to a Smuckers factory. :lol I'll have to try their strawberry jam! I usually get raspberry because of the chunk issue.


----------



## Ai

riverbird said:


> Funny that you mention Smuckers, yesterday I discovered that I live very close to a Smuckers factory. :lol I'll have to try their strawberry jam! I usually get raspberry because of the chunk issue.


"The chunk issue" was my wrestling name in high school.


----------



## Lohikaarme

--. --- .. -. --. .. -. -.-. .. .-. -.-. .-.. . ... .- --. .- .. -.
... .- -- . --- .-.. -.. .-. --- ..- - .. -. .
-.-. .- -. -. --- - ..-. .. -. -.. - .... . -.- .. .-.. .-.. ... .-- .. - -.-. ....
.-- --- ..- .-.. -.. -. --- - -.- -. --- .-- .-- .... . .-. . - --- ... - .- .-. - .-.. --- --- -.- .. -. --. ..-. --- .-. .. - .-- .. - .... -. --- -.-. .-.. ..- . ... .- -. -.-- .-- .- -.--
-.. --- . ... .. - . ...- . -. . -..- .. ... -
-.. --- |-.-- --- ..-| . ...- . -. . -..- .. ... -
--. .-. .- ... .--. .. -. --. .. -. - .... . -.. .- .-. -.-
- .. -- . .. ... .-. ..- -. -. .. -. --. --- ..- -
-.. .- .-. -.- -. . ... ...
. -. -.. .-.. . ... ... -.. .- .-. -.- -. . ... ...
-- .- -.-- -... . .. .--- ..- ... - -. . ...- . .-. .-- .- ... -.-. ..- - --- ..- - ..-. --- .-. - .... .. ...
.. .- -- ... -.-. .- .-. . -..
.--. .-.. . .- ... . .- -. ... .-- . .-.
... --- ...


----------



## Chevy396

lohikaarme said:


> --. --- .. -. --. .. -. -.-. .. .-. -.-. .-.. . ... .- --. .- .. -.
> ... .- -- . --- .-.. -.. .-. --- ..- - .. -. .
> -.-. .- -. -. --- - ..-. .. -. -.. - .... . -.- .. .-.. .-.. ... .-- .. - -.-. ....
> .-- --- ..- .-.. -.. -. --- - -.- -. --- .-- .-- .... . .-. . - --- ... - .- .-. - .-.. --- --- -.- .. -. --. ..-. --- .-. .. - .-- .. - .... -. --- -.-. .-.. ..- . ... .- -. -.-- .-- .- -.--
> -.. --- . ... .. - . ...- . -. . -..- .. ... -
> -.. --- |-.-- --- ..-| . ...- . -. . -..- .. ... -
> --. .-. .- ... .--. .. -. --. .. -. - .... . -.. .- .-. -.-
> - .. -- . .. ... .-. ..- -. -. .. -. --. --- ..- -
> -.. .- .-. -.- -. . ... ...
> . -. -.. .-.. . ... ... -.. .- .-. -.- -. . ... ...
> -- .- -.-- -... . .. .--- ..- ... - -. . ...- . .-. .-- .- ... -.-. ..- - --- ..- - ..-. --- .-. - .... .. ...
> .. .- -- ... -.-. .- .-. . -..
> .--. .-.. . .- ... . .- -. ... .-- . .-.
> ... --- ...


.--. .- - .. . -. -.-. . - .... . .- -. ... .-- . .-. - --- -.-- --- ..- .-. - .-. --- ..- -... .-.. . ... .-- .. .-.. .-.. -.-. --- -- . .. -. - .. -- .


----------



## herk

i have an idea for a thread but it feels very self indulgent, vain, and embarassing if no one else participates.


----------



## Chevy396

It's pizza night again since I can barely walk or stand to cook after exercising just the right amount. Who needs morphine when you got pizza?


----------



## Pongowaffle

I have always failed to maintain relationships because I have always hesitated to reach out to people. I always wait for others to reach out to me. Which never happens. I finally come out of my borders to reach out to people. But then they will ignore me every time. No responses ever. I take it that I have bad luck that I happen to meet crappy people. The right people will eventually come along. But it never happens. This cycle of being ignored continues. So I start to believe most people are just crappy like that. Until I see others not trying much at all to reach out to people but everyone reaches out to them. When they reach out to people, they get responses instantly. I think this concludes all along, most people are not crappy. It is me who is crappy that no normal ordinary people will want to deal with me. I am the problem to begin with like I have always suspected my whole life. But for now I am still stubborn enough to not want to accept this.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> It's pizza night again since I can barely walk or stand to cook after exercising just the right amount. Who needs morphine when you got pizza?


----------



## Crisigv

I know we're all adults, but I don't like how everyone in my family is so quick to get away from each other after dinner. I don't have any one else.


----------



## feels

Started on 10mg of citalopram today. Dunno if I'm imagining it but I feel kinda like shaky/jittery but otherwise good lol. I know it takes a while to see like the actual good benefits so I look forward to that and hope it works out for me. Also, I have an interview next Tuesday for USPS which would increase my pay quite a bit but I also agreed to go to a brand new Whole Foods to train people this Sunday until next Thursday so like it's the most inconvenient week for this to happen but I can't pass this **** up.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


>


This is true. I need to start cooking my own pizza. I wonder if I could convert the fireplace into a pizza oven lol.


----------



## Chevy396

If I'm going to die young, I want it to be for something other than doing dope.


----------



## CNikki

Someone who I haven't talked to for at least a few months (more like they stopped talking to me) just called me on my phone. I let it ring. I really don't think I want to talk or let them back into my life. They probably have nobody else since they certainly gave no regards as to how I am. I gave what I could but I'm out of patience. Done being nice.

_Edit:_ Think I've blocked (or at least sent to voicemail) their number. I've made up my mind.


----------



## funnynihilist

I have nothing to offer the world and the world has nothing to offer me. Now how am I supposed to fill life?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hope this damn alien doesn't find me.  Scared a lot haha, don't wanna restart to my last checkpoint.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

I love that Marco Polo commercial...but why is there a llama in it?


----------



## Crisigv

I wish there were other things for me to post about, instead of how miserable I always am.


----------



## CNikki

Crisigv said:


> I wish there were other things for me to post about, instead of how miserable I always am.


Same, girl. Same.


----------



## funnynihilist

Crisigv said:


> I wish there were other things for me to post about, instead of how miserable I always am.


Lots of times the things you post matches how I'm feeling.
I do a lot of clowning on this site but truthfully I'm not a happy person.


----------



## tea111red

is it going to be another 3 hours of this war show again


----------



## Crisigv

funnynihilist said:


> Lots of times the things you post matches how I'm feeling.
> I do a lot of clowning on this site but truthfully I'm not a happy person.


I wish I could joke around. I'm sure people on here would like me better. I do have a sense of humour, but I never have energy to be funny.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wanted to watch the movie clip I was searching for though you stupid clickbait (which I now realise was only half of the title because they just shoved a bunch of keywords in I just looked at the thumbnail).. But on the other hand IAMX song...


----------



## funnynihilist

Crisigv said:


> I wish I could joke around. I'm sure people on here would like me better. I do have a sense of humour, but I never have energy to be funny.


I just do it to entertain myself because I'm so incredibly bored with life.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Why do some companies leave chunks of strawberries in strawberry jam? If I want strawberries I'll buy them, there's a reason I got JAM and it ain't cause I wanted fruit chunks


Why don't you just get strawberry* jelly*?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Why don't you just get strawberry* jelly*?


Ya know, I've never made any distinction between jelly and jam other than that if the bottle says jelly I assume it's some kind of discount version. I guess the real difference is no fruit chunks?


----------



## Crisigv

funnynihilist said:


> I just do it to entertain myself because I'm so incredibly bored with life.


Do what you gotta do I guess.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Ya know, I've never made any distinction between jelly and jam other than that if the bottle says jelly I assume it's some kind of discount version. I guess the real difference is no fruit chunks?


That's what I always thought. I could be wrong though.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

This is literally every "Florida Man Robs Bank" story I hear about:


----------



## Kevin001

Still don't know the next time I'll drive again.


----------



## tehuti88

Near-constant lightning. Haven't seen something like this in years. Reminds me of the beginning of my serial. (I remember a rare reader criticized that part as unrealistic...even though I'd seen it happen once before.)

Internet keeps going out, probably not related, but better post this anyway.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Near-constant lightning. Haven't seen something like this in years. Reminds me of the beginning of my serial. (I remember a rare reader criticized that part as unrealistic...even though I'd seen it happen once before.)


Just reminded me of another rare review I had of a story about a kind of sadistic cop (married guy, no less) visiting a prostitute, and throughout the story the prostitute was mulling over how well he hoped to get paid, etc....this reader complained that the prostitute thinking of such practical things during sex "ruined" the mood of the story because it wasn't "romantic."

:serious:

I really hope I'm not the only one who finds that to be a bizarre review.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

tehuti88 said:


> Near-constant lightning. Haven't seen something like this in years. Reminds me of the beginning of my serial. (I remember a rare reader criticized that part as unrealistic...even though I'd seen it happen once before.)
> 
> Internet keeps going out, probably not related, but better post this anyway.


I have mentioned when I saw that kind of lightning storm in Germany before on here. The only occasion like that I remember in the UK, was the night before the Brexit vote. It was also spectacular, but since I am so anti-Brexit, also maybe a bad omen?


----------



## harrison

Had a couple of nice sales today on ebay. It's amazing how that can really boost your confidence again - I use to do that a lot years ago. I sold heaps of expensive books and I should start doing it again. I just need to give myself a good kick up the ****.


----------



## CNikki

This day is already off to a bad start. I really want to punch someone's face in.


----------



## Chevy396

I hate how studies are only done if there is some profit to be made, whether it be financial or political. It doesn't bode well for the accuracy of those studies.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm simply not making the mark in life I want...maybe a mark on the pavement?


----------



## Chevy396

Danielle87 said:


> The Punisher looks goood


Have you watched Daredevil season 2? It features The Punisher as one of the main characters.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I just figured out I can change the colour of youtube to black.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Ominous Indeed said:


> I just figured out I can change the colour of youtube to black.


:O How did you do that?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TheWelshOne said:


> :O How did you do that?


Click on _settings_, then click on _activate dark theme_.


----------



## Chevy396

TheWelshOne said:


> :O How did you do that?


It's in the settings. You can change this site to black too. I call migraine prevention.


----------



## TheWelshOne

SamanthaStrange said:


> Click on _settings_, then click on _activate dark theme_.





finallyclosed said:


> It's in the settings. You can change this site to black too. I call migraine prevention.


:yay Thanks both.


----------



## kivi

I'm going to the heart of the drama, lol (to a family meeting where we are not wanted by my oldest uncle)


----------



## Kevin001

coyeyes said:


> I have no home


:serious:


----------



## Ominous Indeed

TheWelshOne said:


> :O How did you do that?


Just in case you didn't get it the first 2 times 

DARK THEME: ON!

psst.. I just wanted to respond also.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Ominous Indeed said:


> Just in case you didn't get it the first 2 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DARK THEME: ON!
> 
> psst.. I just wanted to respond also.


:grin2: Thank you also.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm that church might be closer than I thought....thats good .


----------



## SamanthaStrange

When you have so few people in your life, there's always that feeling of "it's better than nothing". 

But, is it?

(It being an unhealthy/dysfunctional relationship)


----------



## Steve French

I think I want a drink. And it's just sitting right there. **** though, I've been on a bender for four days. Sobriety is quite challenging.


----------



## Chevy396

Just got my new shirt from Amazon and I really like it. It even says $45 MSRP on the tag, but I got it for $20. Gonna look like a pimp for my EEG appointment.


----------



## roxslide

I momentarily tried to get into it because my friends are into it and tried to convince me that "it's real". I tried to learn more about it but I cannot buy into astrology, ugh it's total nonsense. Sure it's fun but it has no meaningful application to real life.


----------



## funnynihilist

I find pretty much everything about the way the world works to be disgusting. How do you come back from that?


----------



## Just Lurking

Man, if I read *one more* f***ing advice article about "living with chronic depression" where the author mentions at some point how they're "_so lucky to have found a partner_", I'm going bash my head against the wall!!!!

That's NOT A F***ING CURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How fantastic, finding a partner made a world of difference for you. That's great. Maybe I can get my doctor to write a prescription for one, and I can go the pharmacy and PICK ONE UP, MYSELF. Why didn't I think of this sooner???

Finding a partner, PERIOD, is not AT ALL realistic for people in my position, and even if I had someone dropped in my lap right now, what exactly are the long-term prospects of a relationship where mental illness has such a significant role? I can't imagine they're very good. I sure don't want to be my partner's patient or project, and I don't know who the hell wants to be someone's therapist.


----------



## eiramisu

I just really hate job hunting.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Just Lurking said:


> Man, if I read *one more* f***ing advice article about "living with chronic depression" where the author mentions at some point how they're "_so lucky to have found a partner_", I'm going bash my head against the wall!!!!
> 
> That's NOT A F***ING CURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How fantastic, finding a partner made a world of difference for you. That's great. Maybe I can get my doctor to write a prescription for one, and I can go the pharmacy and PICK ONE UP, MYSELF. Why didn't I think of this sooner???
> 
> Finding a partner, PERIOD, is not AT ALL realistic for people in my position, and even if I had someone dropped in my lap right now, what exactly are the long-term prospects of a relationship where mental illness has such a significant role? I can't imagine they're very good. I sure don't want to be my partner's patient or project, and I don't know who the hell wants to be someone's therapist.


Lol if anything, this actually made my anxiety worse in some cases because I knew that had my partner decided to leave me, I'd be back to being an apathetic, bitter piece of **** again, and I was constantly worrying that that was going to happen. And sure enough they did leave, and I was borderline depressed for another couple of months.


----------



## tehuti88

I kind of wish I had the smarts and motivation to create PDF e-books. This Goodreads group used to collect their contest entrants into anthologies but they haven't had the time to do it for the last entrants in 2015. (Haven't had the manpower to run contests for 2016 and this year, either, sadly. I never had the guts to enter, but still. Why do communities always die after I join them? :sigh )

But anyway, all they have available are the single-story downloads and not anthologies like previous years. They have no time to do it. I would totally do them if I knew how to put them together. The stories deserve anthologies. But I don't have the computer smarts.

(ETA, oh, I just realized. They'd need ePub and Mobi files, too...even more confusing. I don't even have readers for those. Oh well. See below.)

And plus even if I did offer I bet they would turn me down for whatever reason...seems to happen whenever I offer help, people don't want it.

...

I also wish I could share my own M/M story with them, even if not published as an e-book, then just..._somewhere_. It sucks, I have stuff I want to share, and I'm not even asking money for it, but no way to share it since I'm not good enough to get published and I don't have the resources to self-publish. :sigh


----------



## Ai

Just Lurking said:


> Man, if I read *one more* f***ing advice article about "living with chronic depression" where the author mentions at some point how they're "_so lucky to have found a partner_", I'm going bash my head against the wall!!!!
> 
> That's NOT A F***ING CURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How fantastic, finding a partner made a world of difference for you. That's great. Maybe I can get my doctor to write a prescription for one, and I can go the pharmacy and PICK ONE UP, MYSELF. Why didn't I think of this sooner???
> 
> Finding a partner, PERIOD, is not AT ALL realistic for people in my position, and even if I had someone dropped in my lap right now, what exactly are the long-term prospects of a relationship where mental illness has such a significant role? I can't imagine they're very good. I sure don't want to be my partner's patient or project, and I don't know who the hell wants to be someone's therapist.


That's actually the advice? "Get a partner"? :sus


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Someone needs a new hobby.

I should just ignore that whole section.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ugh exposurey bus and train to Canterbury. What the **** is it about that place that leaves me so depressed? All the people? Ugh.

People look at me funny now as well :S


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hmm 88+ issues (I got bored counting,) assuming I can even find all of these.


----------



## funnynihilist

banana breed


----------



## Crisigv

I bought pumpkin spice Greek yogurt.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:banana:evil

Dancing bananas.


----------



## funnynihilist

SamanthaStrange said:


> :banana:evil
> 
> Dancing bananas.


How do bananas breed? Do they love each other first?


----------



## funnynihilist

Crisigv said:


> I bought pumpkin spice Greek yogurt.


Sounds very autumnal.


----------



## tehuti88

I've developed a weird crush on that creepy Silk almond milk guy.


----------



## funnynihilist

500 Internal Server Error


----------



## Sus y

SamanthaStrange said:


> :banana:evil
> 
> Dancing bananas.


Which one you like the most average or red one?


----------



## funnynihilist

Do not feed the Oyster


----------



## Crisigv

funnynihilist said:


> Sounds very autumnal.


Quite


----------



## funnynihilist

it's getting late


----------



## Ai




----------



## Kevin001

Kinda surprised myself tonight.....chatted with a girl for a little.


----------



## Ai

9 times out of 10, whenever a supposedly female poster uses "female" as a noun, they're a male troll. 

Like, they're not even subtle.

Why bother if you care that little about your craft?


----------



## Amphoteric

:lol


----------



## Just Lurking

Ai said:


> That's actually the advice? "Get a partner"? :sus


It generally doesn't take the form of 'advice' so much as an off-hand comment to the effect of, "_I'm lucky to have a partner who does this, this, and this for me._"

To me, in this context, it modifies their advice in a way where if I had a partner who doubled as a live-in therapist, then I'm sure I'd be better off as well. So too would just about anyone else (at least until that partner burns out and takes the relationship down with them).

It's like someone preaching about money management on a budget when they have millionaire parents who always help them out in a crunch. Or someone giving resume and job interview advice when they got into their six-figure career through nepotism.

Yes, anyone can give advice about anything and it can be accurate and helpful -- that's fine; however, when they're presenting it in a personal manner and 'telling their story' as part of that advice, I find that it taints their message when they talk about having that extra security blanket at their disposal.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Here we go again


----------



## Steve French

I was creeping on people's profiles, you know, because I have this obsession with coming across an interesting person on the internet and finding out what they look like, what their hobbies are, typical stalkerish behaviour. Got me to thinking of my own profile. Only a paltry 265 views over the years. ****, I thought I was a bit more interesting than that at least.


----------



## Blue Dino

I always wonder why skateboarders fashion have them sagging their jeans. One would think sagging will actually be obstructive to skateboarding efficiency and leg mobility. Especially for doing tricks.


----------



## BAH

Up late again


----------



## komorikun

Spam


----------



## harrison

I think it's very lucky I'm still taking my medication. I got talking to this woman at the front desk in the State Library today and found out she'd just done a Phd on a rare book and the history of publishing in Australia. She told me stuff I didn't actually know about.

Jesus ****ing Christ I could have almost eaten her alive.


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I think it's very lucky I'm still taking my medication. I got talking to this woman at the front desk in the State Library today and found out she'd just done a Phd on a rare book and the history of publishing in Australia. She told me stuff I didn't actually know about.
> 
> Jesus ****ing Christ I could have almost eaten her alive.


Eaten?


----------



## johawN88

How I wish I never made the choices i made in the past five years that caused me to hit rock bottom.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

Ai said:


> 9 times out of 10, whenever a supposedly female poster uses "female" as a noun, they're a male troll.
> 
> Like, they're not even subtle.
> 
> Why bother if you care that little about your craft?


Lol...first red flag for me.


----------



## harrison

Ai said:


> 9 times out of 10, whenever a supposedly female poster uses "female" as a noun, they're a male troll.
> 
> Like, they're not even subtle.
> 
> Why bother if you care that little *about your craft*?


"Your craft" - that was good.


----------



## SofaKing

Troll 201 - For your very first post on your new account, bump an old thread you started with just an emoji.


----------



## tehuti88

God it has to be so time consuming to start and maintain so many alt accounts at once. The sheer time-consumingness of it must be why it's all the same unoriginal copypasted stuff every time.

Even I step away from my computer now and then (and so actually miss some of it).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You might’ve mentioned that after fasting for 8 hours part of the glucose bloodwork test requires a 2+ hour wait at the clinic to see how I react to sugars...all you said is it’s the same as last time, only water for 8 hours beforehand, thanks doc! Now I’ll have to fast again and go back sometime for this 2+ hour SA nightmare

On another note...you invited her here now knowing full well we have no money to be proper hosts at the moment completely ignoring my advice and now that she’s here you’re going on about not having money to be a host...


----------



## Steve French

I have some classified files sitting around on my computer from my last job. I wonder if anyone would buy them. I kind of figure that anyone who would want them already has them, and might just turn me in. But I like the thought. ****ing over a big multinational machine to get a bit of a payout.

Christ, am I ever tired. I'm not sure I slept more than a couple hours last night. And here I sit, not able to sleep. I have a bit of phobia of sleep, I suppose, where my insomnia comes from. I don't think I could handle the anxiety of a coffee and sitting here all hungover and wrecked is not fun. Not too sure what to do. Hard to do anything but lay there and moan. Sheeeiitttt.


----------



## Chevy396

I've never understood why some people like metal music so much. I am going to limit this post so I don't get too specific and hurt someone's feelings. But, how much more fake can you get while trying to sound tough?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> Eaten?


https://www.quora.com/Why-do-people-bite-during-sex

http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/can-cute-aggression-inspire-actual-violence



> "Cute aggression" is a theoretical psychological response known more correctly as a "dimorphous expression of positive emotion." This phenomenon was first explored in 2013 by Rebecca Dyer and Oriana Aragón at Yale's Department of Psychology. The basic idea is that when a positive emotion becomes very intense, sometimes a negative emotion will also occur as a kind of release valve for the excess emotion.


You never get that when you look at someone you find really attractive? I have a few times with wanting to eat them but not literally.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

finallyclosed said:


> I've never understood why some people like metal music so much. I am going to limit this post so I don't get too specific and hurt someone's feelings. But, how much more fake can you get while trying to sound tough?


I like some metal, but at this point I pretty much listen to everything with a preference for heavier sounding music/rock.

It's not all like that either





























































This is probably the best example though XD:











Having said that I do personally like this song by them better though:


----------



## Myosr

finallyclosed said:


> I've never understood why some people like metal music so much. I am going to limit this post so I don't get too specific and hurt someone's feelings. But, how much more fake can you get while trying to sound tough?


Hmmm ... strange. I always get the opposite impression. I listen to metal more when I want the emotions to be less constrained. The different types of vocals can express a different range of emotions.

I like the songs to contain clean vocals, but other types of harsh vocals too.

---

This isn't my favorite band, but I've always wanted to use it to explain to someone why I think metal is cool. So I guess this is my chance : P

There are slow and quiet parts of the song with clean vocals, and there're are harsh and "noisy" parts. With two different "types" of harsh vocals.

If you read the lyrics, it's about a father drowning his daughter in a lake to remove a curse or something. The harshness sort of fits the feeling of the father. The contrast is what I really like most of the time.






Father, why did you drown me here?
In these waters
And father, why did you leave me here?
In deep waters
Father, it's getting darker here as the years pass
And father, I'm the whispers on the lake
Lights on water

My child, I carry the burden of sorrow with your soul
The songs you gently sing to me
But the love was never stronger
than the grief of your unholy price

I curse you forever in your watery grave, you passenger of evil
For taking her away from me
The blood of your arrival, cutting knives and shadows
A ceremony of pain
Through living flesh to the dead, both in my bloody hands
But only one cried

In blazing fury I carried you through the woods
While the trees tried to stop me in horror
Your cry echoed on the lake as I laid you down on the boat

The tears made circles on the still water, the circles made the waves
The waves raised the tide and made the rain fall
Raised the lights on the lake

Through the mist, further on the lake
In the eye of still water
Into the deepest pit you silently fell
Slowly in the throat of dark water


----------



## tehuti88

(Nobody needs to rebuke me for "taking the site too seriously." Scroll to the links if that's your first response. And don't worry!--future posts will hide behind the spoiler tags again. Thanks!)

How come some people only notice my negative posts? And then when they only notice those, blame _me_ for being the overly negative one? :| God this is bizarre. Just like back when I kept an online journal and my positive entries got zero hits and my negative ones got slews of hits and people snapping at me to stop being negative. I even tried joking around with the last person who did this. Second time I tried joking with someone to lighten the mood and it was ignored.* Even my jokes are too negative, I guess!

Negative part incoming. Have to live up to my reputation. I was going to hide it behind spoilers, _because I don't want people to be unwittingly exposed to too much of my negativity_--a tactic I've been using lately. But how about I put it out in the open again? _Take responsibility for my words._ (More on that below.)

*[NEGATIVE]*
I'm tired of trying to trust people and "be more positive!" if I'm only ever going to be accused of being negative because it takes me longer to open up (and I usually get ridiculed once I do :roll ) and because I actually have proof to back up the negative things I've experienced. Oops--was that _overly negative_...?

The irony is that every time this happens, it makes me even more distrusting (or negative, as others put it). "But I'm not going to take responsibility for your reactions, that's on you alone!" they then say. (AKA the "sticks-and-stones" defense.) Because emotions are entirely rational, and people's *constant criticism* has _zero effect_ on others, right? Whatever cleanses your soul, I guess. Though that's the same sort of reasoning bullies tend to use. "I'm going to criticize you, then, when you fight back, I'm going to absolve myself of any responsibility--and criticize you some more, because you're _too sensitive_ and you should just take it!" Uh-huh...now try that argument on 90% of the others here and see how well it goes...

It's weird that people expect you to stop being chicken and fight back, but then when you do, they want you to shut up and "stop being negative/sensitive"...

People are solely responsible for their own emotions/reactions and are supposed to let negative comments just slide off unnoticed? Why is it expected to be any different with positive comments? Why are we supposed to react to _those_ and let them soak in? (Especially when those "positive" comments are mainly just negative comments in disguise. Telling me my observations/experiences are "wrong"/misinterpreted and that I should get over them isn't really encouraging _or_ helpful, you know. Especially when I have proof that I'm not just imagining/exaggerating the ridicule. A huge folder full of screencaps/saved webpages of proof. But nah...I'm supposed to pretend that folder, and 20+ years of similar experiences online and off, don't exist. Let them "slide off me." And let a "Get over it!" soak in, because it's _so much_ more positive. Okay.)

(*A further irony is that the latest person to criticize me for ignoring others (but not them)...then admitted they're starting to ignore me! Which just confirmed the very point I'd been making. But somehow I'm the negative one...all righty. :lol I love how this works.)

Unlike some other users, *I didn't even ask for anyone's help here* (this is even on my profile--look at it--don't people look at profiles anymore?--try to get to know each other?), so maybe quit offering it if you're going to be so _negative_ when I don't accept it. "Help" in this case meaning disbelief and unsolicited criticism, when I already get a ton of that without even trying, I even have trolls devoted to it. I guess I'm being too negative about that, too?
*[/NEGATIVE]*

You're responsible for your own emotions/reactions, okay. Stop letting my negative posts upset you so. Maybe *try focusing on my positive posts* instead. But no...nobody wants to notice those because they aren't interesting and dramatic enough, right? Like my old journal entries. It'd be _too much work_ to invest time in somebody when they're being positive. Easier to overlook the positive, accuse them of being too negative, and then _ignore_ them.

For different reasons this applies well to this situation. I said it earlier, I may as well say it again--because it was missed! Irony.



tehuti88 said:


> You know...
> 
> ...*if people spent as much time and enthusiasm chatting with me about my interests and showing sincere interest in my writing*, as they do trying to convince me that _somewhere out there_ must be at least _one_ guy (chances of meeting him--zero) who _might_ be attracted to me, with zero evidence to back that up...*I'd be a lot happier*. :/


Here's _one_ more point before I switch gears. *While I'm being down on myself, at least I'm not insulting others or insisting they're all doomed, too.* I like to hope that counts for something.

...

I'm tempted to create a master post of links to my positive/neutral posts. No, there aren't many of them. And yes, they're often tinged with a bit of negative. But they exist. And people usually don't get as jazzed about them as they do about my negative posts. Hm.

Maybe if I linked to these posts somebody would finally believe I'm not 100% "doom and gloom" or "Debbie Downer." Even if they did still refuse to get jazzed about them.

Here's a start! Enjoy!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...right-now-2053185/index47.html#post1090985841
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ight-now-2031289/index156.html#post1090981313
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...th-your-username-name-2082041/#post1090976153
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/underground-sas-rap-club-2081785/#post1090972273
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...right-now-2053185/index45.html#post1090972129 encouraging another user
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ight-now-2031289/index153.html#post1090970321
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/about-me-about-you-2081545/#post1090968169 hey look, I'm opening up!
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ver-had-a-lucid-dream-2022409/#post1090964625
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/streaming-my-art-2080489/#post1090951777 encouraging another user
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...g-for-over-2076185/index2.html#post1090951433 encouraging another user
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...f-the-day-716633/index604.html#post1090951353
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/bird-thread-2069913/index3.html#post1090951273
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ight-now-2031289/index150.html#post1090951161 good news!--I found the gay smut!
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ight-now-2031289/index150.html#post1090948985

That's just from the first two pages of my most recent posts. I could go on but I shan't, my posting history is open to everyone!

...

It also just occurred to me how odd it is that some people assume this forum is my entire existence and I can't possibly do anything else positive or productive. :con I do other stuff! For example, my writing. I talk about it constantly in case nobody noticed. The links to it are _very_ easy to find if one wants to go look! Some of it is even on this site!

(I can't post my adult writing on that site and I can't link to it here either, sorry.  It's gotten lots of hits, though, so somebody must be enjoying it.)

I started my own thread here about creativity! Haven't posted in it in a while, though I hope to again soon. Here it is! http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...g-about-right-now-creativity-edition-1992601/

I like collecting books! I recently got my Goodreads updated! Here! Check out my shelf cloud, I think it's interesting. https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/17795624-tehuti88

I have a Tumblr! Don't worry, I don't post feminazi snowflake crap in it, I actually avoid most of that stuff. (Unbelievable, right?) It's almost completely pretty pictures of scenery and nature. Take a look! https://tehuti88.tumblr.com/

I have a Flickr too, but it hasn't been updated in ages. Still! Mackinac Island! https://www.flickr.com/photos/social_phobe/albums

I collect adoptable virtual pets! This site is my favorite. I'm not sure you'll be able to visit it without being a member (maybe you can join and trade with me?), but I have hundreds of gorgeous pets! I love the site events. Warning though, I'm currently reorganizing it. https://gothicat-world.com/creatures/voir/mbr16992/

I keep a detailed online dream journal! It goes back to the Nineties! I have a few more recent dreams to proofread and add to it still. I won't link to it, but it's out there!

I play the game _Happy Street_ on my tablet. It's so much fun. My Android username is MerryCourtlyDrawing. Maybe try out the game and add me! You should love Billy and Zoe and Pepin and Dahlia. Even though Billy was kind of a jerk to Zoe.

I know I must be forgetting something. This is a good start though. Happy positive things!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some things are unexpected. Lol Guess I'll just roll with it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'I mean I exist is about all I can say at the moment'

lol same.


----------



## AussiePea

The virgin America safety video might be the most cringe thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Steve French

Not sure about vomiting. Feels pretty awful at the time. Like something is going to tear. Makes me a sweaty, smelly mess. The associated nausea sucks. Kind of feel good afterwards though. Better when it's productive. I've only had a glass of water and a couple crackers today.


----------



## CNikki

If I were smart I'd be doing some college work right now since I'm just stacking them up. Nah, it's Friday...if I spend it alone, once again, I'm entitled to just have the night to myself and overthink on more stupid sh*t. I have tomorrow to do the rest.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm almost positive I'm lacking vitamin A.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> I'm almost positive I'm lacking vitamin A.


Are you vegan? Can you eat fish? Fish is good for vitamin A. You have to get enough fat with it to absorb it though.


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> Are you vegan? Can you eat fish? Fish is good for vitamin A. You have to get enough fat with it to absorb it though.


Either more food with it or supps.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Either more food with it or supps.


Yeah, you can easily develop a deficiency from lifting weights if you don't eat enough variety of foods. I never lift without taking a multi-vitamin, even if I'm getting all the right foods.


----------



## harrison

I'm so sick of having this bloody flu - it's been a bad season for it down here this year.


----------



## harrison

I need to be careful at this time of year. It's coming into spring and going to be warm again today. My wife reminded me last night that my moods always go haywire at this time of year - I always forget and I never used to believe her but she's right. And yesterday I felt like I should have been in hospital for a while there.


----------



## Wren611

I don't think I could be a stand-up comedian. I'd be too afraid of everyone laughing at me.


----------



## riverbird

I wish I knew what I wanted.


----------



## funnynihilist

Not too much


----------



## Just Lurking

Unnngh

I think I ate a bit too much dark chocolate.

Right now, my body is like, "_Was that really necessary?_" Yes, it was. Now move it through, dammit!!


----------



## funnynihilist

Time for boozes!


----------



## Just Lurking

Sending a simple text message shouldn't be this much a trial.


----------



## Crisigv

Just Lurking said:


> Sending a simple text message shouldn't be this much a trial.


If it's anxiety related, I usually send the message and drop the phone. Then I look at it a while later.


----------



## Just Lurking

Crisigv said:


> If it's anxiety related, I usually send the message and drop the phone. Then I look at it a while later.


Yeah, it's that along with a complete lack of interest in anything, and the absence of mental energy.

Maybe I should just make that the entire content of the text. "_I'd like to message you, but..._" [it's not for not wanting to or not thinking about you]


----------



## funnynihilist

"working on updates 3% Don't turn off your PC. This will take a while"

Please be more specific Windows! I want to go to bed tonight!


----------



## kivi

Travel time again


----------



## CNikki

I really need to take up something to help calm my nerves. I'd probably be better off with street drugs before resorting back to prescription drugs. Prescription drugs really messed me up - physically and psychologically. I'm still depressed and if anything stopped caring about myself right after I went on them. I'm giving up hope.


----------



## Chevy396

There were two families of deer grazing together by the house this morning, seven deer in total. Then a fox came running into the middle of them and spooked them all. I'm not sure why, must have been a territorial thing.


----------



## stealthestars

I wish I could stay focused.


----------



## Kuse

Death.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I need to devise better coping mechanisms.


----------



## CNikki

Wishing I lived in the middle of nowhere just so that I can scream my lungs out.


----------



## funnynihilist

CNikki said:


> I really need to take up something to help calm my nerves. I'd probably be better off with street drugs before resorting back to prescription drugs. Prescription drugs really messed me up - physically and psychologically. I'm still depressed and if anything stopped caring about myself right after I went on them. I'm giving up hope.


Prescription drugs messed me up terrible, never again!


----------



## CNikki

funnynihilist said:


> Prescription drugs messed me up terrible, never again!


It's supposed to have treated me for depression and many other things. If anything, my depressive symptoms became worse in some aspects. Negligence is one that I never had happened until recently. It's causing me physical problems I never thought I'd have while still young. I refuse to become a lab rat and be tested on different things and increase these problems. Been told repeatedly that so long as I take said meds, they will give me these setbacks. I've been essentially given up on. I don't know how I will live life like this.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm overthinking it.


----------



## TheWelshOne

@Lohikaarme Congrats on mod status  (Fairly sure that's a new thing, right? :um )


----------



## Lohikaarme

TheWelshOne said:


> @Lohikaarme Congrats on mod status  (Fairly sure that's a new thing, right? :um )


Thank you! And yes, I only got made one today 

@tehuti88 Muchas gracias!


----------



## tehuti88

So, a freak windstorm popped up right after I last posted yesterday, and knocked our power out. It's only just now come back on. :serious:

ETA, oh cool, @Lohikaarme , congrats (and good luck :grin2: ).


----------



## riverbird

Tapatalk confuses me. I don't know how I feel about the design of it. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

finallyclosed said:


> There were two families of deer grazing together by the house this morning, seven deer in total. Then a fox came running into the middle of them and spooked them all. I'm not sure why, must have been a territorial thing.


He just wants to play, but no one understands. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My volunteer interview next Tuesday morning. :afr


----------



## TheWelshOne




----------



## Kevin001

Man I wish I could of gotten into the military.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> Tapatalk confuses me. I don't know how I feel about the design of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


It sucks. :smile2:


----------



## Steve French

I experienced a rather odd sensation this morning. As I was lying there after having spent many hours trying to go to sleep (I had been experiencing insomnia and only slept an hour or two of the previous 48) I began to dream. Wild, manic, dreams. They didn't feel very restful, and I found myself awakening all the time and at will. The dreams had an almost hallucinatory quality, and I couldn't often tell the difference between being awake and asleep. I kept looking over at my phone and it having very late times on it, then waking up and looking at my phone and having something different and being a bit confused between the two. They often had physical stimuli, as when I got cat hair in my mouth and woke up with pins jammed into my one finger at many locations. Weird ****. I guess hypnagogia or whatever. But that sounds a lot less concrete. Maybe sleep is just regularly this unrestful after a long time without.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Feel a little sick today but better than last night. I hardly ever get sick anyways.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's almost October and I still have my AC on. :blank


----------



## funnynihilist

Me too


----------



## Chevy396

It's 3:33, my favorite time of the day.


----------



## funnynihilist

333, the child of 666


----------



## zonebox

My wife purchased a chainsaw for me today, the thing was incredibly inexpensive. I always thought they cost around $100, but this was closer to $35 - money well spent.

Chainsaws are amazing, the thing is small, but it was so cool to chop up a dead tree that had fallen on my shed during the hurricane. Now I have a bunch of firewood, for later on tonight after I've had a few drinks 









​
It has been nice to get off the Internet, and do some lawn work. Social media, the web, it gets pretty depressing, it is not at all indicative of real life, and the further I separate myself from the masses online, the better I feel. For two decades now, I've been goofing around on the Internet, getting in pointless arguments, feeling depressed about the human condition and how we are always squabbling with one another over the most trivial of things.

There is something to be said for just getting away from it all, and using a chainsaw to cut up a dead tree :lol


----------



## Crisigv

Why is it so easy for people to be mean to me?


----------



## tehuti88

Based on the timing, I'm wondering if that "preferential treatment" thread had anything to do with me. I was hoping for more clarification in the thread so I'd know whether to reply or not (wouldn't want to be accused of paranoia), but it looks like none is forthcoming.

If it was about me, I was fully willing to describe the entirety of my involvement in the now-locked thread. And my involvement wasn't quite what a few seemed to assume it was. (Example number one...I didn't get the thread locked. Number two, I didn't report the final post...whatever it was. I screencapped it without reading it (don't ask), but since it disappeared, I imagine it wasn't flattering. For this reason, I haven't had the guts to read it yet.)

There's more, but I guess details aren't necessary, now.


----------



## Blue Dino

All of the problems and worries she's giving me just cannot be solve not matter how hard I try. They can only be postpone. It really feels like I am living on a planet that is going to get absorbed into the sun soon. Hope my depression and panic attacks do not set in. Even if they do, it's going to be a torture having them meanwhile worrying about maintaining a false front outside with people.


----------



## Kevin001

Afreen88 said:


> Why do people hide their age and/or gender on here?


Idk some people don't want to be judged I guess by their age if their older than most. Gender? Idk maybe just to be anonymous.


----------



## tehuti88

Afreen88 said:


> Why do people hide their age and/or gender on here?


I haven't seen it lately, but in the past I used to occasionally see users have their entire posts/arguments brushed off based solely on gender, like this:

**looks at profile*
Gender: Female
Post disregarded.*

...so I can imagine that gets annoying.

Oh, just recalled. I've seen this happen even more often with age--"You're only 16/17/whatever, you haven't experienced life yet. Come back in ten years." (I have to admit, mentally I sometimes do this, like if someone says they're 16 or 18 and their life is over I feel rather skeptical.) I was even ridiculed because I'm so old and DON'T have adult experience. :roll

I'm too transparent to hide my age/gender since I refer to them so much anyway, but others are better at it.


----------



## SplendidBob

Afreen88 said:


> Why do people hide their age and/or gender on here?


Dunno whether it's hiding, or not revealing.

In general, people react differently to peoples posts depending on age and gender, sometimes very differently, either in positive or negative ways.


----------



## journeyman

How to buy a girlfriend?


----------



## SplendidBob

10mg of nortriptyline. 10mg and I feel like ****ing death. **** that ****. Cant even caffeinate my way out of it, have had like 600mg of caffeine or something stupid and still feel utterly exhausted.

****ing psych meds. Just no.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

splendidbob said:


> 10mg of nortriptyline. 10mg and I feel like ****ing death. **** that ****. Cant even caffeinate my way out of it, have had like 600mg of caffeine or something stupid and still feel utterly exhausted.
> 
> ****ing psych meds. Just no.


How long have you been taking it?
My mom takes it and she complained about the side effects at first. But they gradually subsided. (I'm taking about a year or so).


----------



## funnynihilist

Afreen88 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of not having internet access at home next year, for the whole year. I quit smartphones years ago (unproductive, pointless) so this is the next step.
> 
> We'll see how I do. Hmmm.


I tip my hat to you! I respect anyone who can cut ties with this beast!


----------



## tehuti88

Oookay...I was willing to take that thread at (mostly) face value at first...but not anymore. Have to give the troll(s) credit, at least they're switching things up a bit more now.

If only they'd find a new hobby though, because it gets super annoying when half the threads around here are fake and every new user is suspect.

...Well, at least they aren't (poorly) impersonating a woman. Under _this_ particular account, that is.


----------



## tehuti88

HOOOOOOOOOOLY nutbucket I FINALLY found where people get the link showing who all the admins and mods are! *"View forum leaders"!* That always freaking bothered me that I could NEVER figure out where people found that list!

It shouldn't be titled "showgroups" because that made me keep thinking it was somewhere in the e-groups section and I could _never freaking find it there_! :x


----------



## SplendidBob

geraltofrivia said:


> How long have you been taking it?
> My mom takes it and she complained about the side effects at first. But they gradually subsided. (I'm taking about a year or so).


2 days. I have no intention of taking that crap again, was hoping it would be different because of its supposedly strong affinity for norepinephrine, but no, same old ****. Been trying those kinda of meds for 15 years and they ****ed me up badly, massive weight gain, apathy, took me a year to get off them. Same old.

Nope, nope nope.

Rather have the neck numbness and keep what sexual capacity I still have and desire to actually do stuff. Today I felt like me 10 years ago where I just cba with anything. Never going back to that.


----------



## CNikki

Had my head stuck in the toilet while dry heaving from the shower this morning. Felt a bit light-headed as if I was going to faint for a good portion of the day. It doesn't help when moving around heavy things.

-_-


----------



## Steve French

As I thought, the Pens will be going to the white house. I don't expect people to understand. There are going to be a lot of harsh words thrown about soon, probably now. I figure it'll be turned into a racist thing.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

splendidbob said:


> 2 days. I have no intention of taking that crap again, was hoping it would be different because of its supposedly strong affinity for norepinephrine, but no, same old ****. Been trying those kinda of meds for 15 years and they ****ed me up badly, massive weight gain, apathy, took me a year to get off them. Same old.
> 
> Nope, nope nope.
> 
> Rather have the neck numbness and keep what sexual capacity I still have and desire to actually do stuff. Today I felt like me 10 years ago where I just cba with anything. Never going back to that.


Oh. I see.
Sorry to hear they haven't worked for you.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess there will be another baby to visit one of these days.


----------



## SplendidBob

****ing youtube swallowed my latest blog vid. I was looking all piratey too, and now its been replaced because I saw my pulse visibly beating on my arm and took a vid of that.


----------



## SFC01

Enter the Dragon - Channel 5 tonight - wicked 

"You have offended my family and you have offended the Shaolin temple" 

Tell him Bruce.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I don't spend too much money on food.


----------



## Dissonance

these reheated microwaved veggies suck ***.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yup, relationships back on ignore. Is there any way I could look at any forums here without it being totally ****ing toxic?

Seriously, I think its time for me to go.


----------



## shyvr6

Watching the Battlestar Galactica season 1 marathon on SYFY. I didn't realize it was on for multiple seasons and I wish would've caught this show when it was airing.


----------



## Steve French

I think I give off vibes. Awkward, creepy, weird, socially inept vibes. People seem to be able to sniff this out. The self-consciousness over it makes me act even more like a wacko. I can leave the house these days, but it's the subtle social anxiety that gives me troubles. Or maybe I'm just autistic. I can read the cues myself though. Maybe I ought to go on the pills again, get a bit sociopath zombie-like. Or I could find some other socially awkward people. Something about not feeling innately inferior to someone else is a big booster.

Man, I've been spending too much time on this site the past few days.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> Yup, relationships back on ignore. Is there any way I could look at any forums here without it being totally ****ing toxic?
> 
> Seriously, I think its time for me to go.


I understand why, if you do leave, but you'll be missed around here.


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Yup, relationships back on ignore. Is there any way I could look at any forums here without it being totally ****ing toxic?
> 
> Seriously, I think its time for me to go.


You need to become a blogger if you leave here. I'd follow your blog.


----------



## funnynihilist

Afreen88 said:


> Now you've gone on and quoted me I have no choice - I must not fail! Tomorrow I am going to leave my laptop at a friend's for 7 days as a mini taster. It'll be interesting to see how I get on! The weekend will be soooo tough, no plans at all. Arrghh.


You can do it! I couldn't do it, but I know you can!


----------



## mt moyt

i wonder how much it would cost to get a small bluetooth earpiece so i can listen to music at work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki

What the hell I should be doing. More importantly, how to do it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

S&C is getting weird.. (And I guess I'm contributing to that) but I think it's an improvement on the Trump era.


----------



## tehuti88

I can't tell if any of the mods are from North America. I'm wondering if the troll is taking advantage of when he knows they're likeliest to be offline.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> S&C is getting weird.. (And I guess I'm contributing to that) but I think it's an improvement on the Trump era.


I was looking forward to the mess I knew the "Do women have souls?" thread would become, but both it and its OP quickly disappeared. Guess it was too edgy for S&C.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I was looking forward to the mess I knew the "Do women have souls?" thread would become, but both it and its OP quickly disappeared. Guess it was too edgy for S&C.


lol what? I even missed that one hah. I was too busy spamming about various mythological crap earlier :')


----------



## acidicwithpanic

splendidbob said:


> Yup, relationships back on ignore. Is there any way I could look at any forums here without it being totally ****ing toxic?
> 
> Seriously, I think its time for me to go.


But before you go, I must ask what kind of advice you can give me so I can get a gf and have ugly *****es stop hitting on me.


----------



## coeur_brise

This guy. He looks beautiful and has the most intriguing accent. He's so elegant like an elvish queen straight out of a Tolkien novel. Also makeup


----------



## Amphoteric

A-ha, I'm home early! Time to get up to some mischief.


----------



## Marakunda

I really should go to bed right now. I have to babysit my nephew all day tomorrow, it's 4:21 am right now, I'm gonna be DEAD.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m sloppy in so many ways


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> I understand why, if you do leave, but you'll be missed around here.





SofaKing said:


> You need to become a blogger if you leave here. I'd follow your blog.


Thx guys, I can't see myself leaving for a while anyway. I guess there will be a few months of complaining and threatening it first, as is my way. This is just the first in a no doubt long series of "I am leaving" posts where people get bored and just say "ok Bob, yeh you leave again" and I am immediately posting somewhere else :lol



acidicwithpanic said:


> But before you go, I must ask what kind of advice you can give me so I can get a gf and have ugly *****es stop hitting on me.


 perfect.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to get some work pants and some more shoes.


----------



## mt moyt

my mom doesnt want any animal in the house. it sucks so much, i really want a pet. shes allergic to cats, scared of dogs, turtles, hamsters, mice, rats, geckos. everything not human basically. I tried to show her pictures of puppies but still no.

i could probably get a hamster but it would still cost me quite a bit of money despite it being one of the cheapest pets i guess. pet stores make a killing off their bedding here. i had one before and i think it cost me like $20+ a month, just for bedding. then theres food, toys, and potentially new cages as my previous hamster kept chewing through the plastic cage. i ended up buying 1 small cage and 2 big cages. i think a hamster would cost ~$50 a month to keep plus all the fixed costs for a cage and toys, and the hamster itself

geckos would also be expensive, and turtles would cost the most. UV lightning bulbs arent cheap, plus the water filter.. i had a turtle before and the filter cost hundreds. i saw some baby red eared sliders in the pet shop today, and they are so small and only cost $5. they really should give them for free as i doubt they will all be sold, and the tank there is far too small for bigger turtles.


im trying to save up to leave the country but i still really want a pet...


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ugh my skin is a hot mess today.


----------



## Ghossts

I'm thinking that I have borderline/avoidant personality disorder.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ****in’ hate malls & I ****in’ hate window shopping. I have no desire to go wander around looking at **** I can’t have. If I’m gonna do that Amazon works well enough


----------



## TheWelshOne

I wanna block some people but I also wanna be aware of what they're saying. So I guess I'm not blocking them. :sigh


----------



## Charmed2Too

I'm so frustrated and exasperated that I keep getting distracted and finding endless ways to procrastinate, even if it's something beneficial, (like I'll cook this elaborate dinner, but now there's all this clean-up!) instead of dealing with things I know I should've been working on or finished already. Coming here has just taken this issue to a new level. 😜


----------



## Chevy396

Just when I think I have the internet all figured out I stumble across porn that features cute girls having explosive, noisy diarrhea. I am slightly traumatized now. Whyyyy????

I feel like this is worse than 2 girls 1 cup because it is actually real.


----------



## Charmed2Too

finallyclosed said:


> Just when I think I have the internet all figured out I stumble across porn that features cute girls having explosive, noisy diarrhea. I am slightly traumatized now. Whyyyy????
> 
> I feel like this is worse than 2 girls 1 cup because it is actually real.


Rule 34: if it exists, there is porn of it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

mt moyt said:


> my mom doesnt want any animal in the house. it sucks so much, i really want a pet. shes allergic to cats, scared of dogs, turtles, hamsters, mice, rats, geckos. everything not human basically. I tried to show her pictures of puppies but still no.
> 
> i could probably get a hamster but it would still cost me quite a bit of money despite it being one of the cheapest pets i guess. pet stores make a killing off their bedding here. i had one before and i think it cost me like $20+ a month, just for bedding. then theres food, toys, and potentially new cages as my previous hamster kept chewing through the plastic cage. i ended up buying 1 small cage and 2 big cages. i think a hamster would cost ~$50 a month to keep plus all the fixed costs for a cage and toys, and the hamster itself
> 
> geckos would also be expensive, and turtles would cost the most. UV lightning bulbs arent cheap, plus the water filter.. i had a turtle before and the filter cost hundreds. i saw some baby red eared sliders in the pet shop today, and they are so small and only cost $5. they really should give them for free as i doubt they will all be sold, and the tank there is far too small for bigger turtles.
> 
> im trying to save up to leave the country but i still really want a pet...


 If you're not into expensive, stay away from reptiles and so forth. I think I'd get a ferret. Or maybe a couple of guinea pigs. Always thought those would be cool.

Def don't go for fish. Way more expensive than most people think. And super high maintenance. But yeah. If it wasn't for the allergy thing the cat is just the best pet, IMO.

Cats and dogs are real companions. A lot of other pets you can't stop cleaning them long enough to enjoy them and they're fairly cold in terms of how they interact with you.

Dogs are def high maintenance though. It can be tough to walk a dog consistently enough. And dogs can be problematic of course for other reasons. Mainly because they bark. And barky dogs are almost impossible to train not to bark.

I don't understand why someone would be scared of dogs though. I used to be scared of large dogs like dobermans. Most dogs? Awesome.


----------



## Chevy396

mt moyt said:


> my mom doesnt want any animal in the house. it sucks so much, i really want a pet. shes allergic to cats, scared of dogs, turtles, hamsters, mice, rats, geckos. everything not human basically. I tried to show her pictures of puppies but still no.
> 
> i could probably get a hamster but it would still cost me quite a bit of money despite it being one of the cheapest pets i guess. pet stores make a killing off their bedding here. i had one before and i think it cost me like $20+ a month, just for bedding. then theres food, toys, and potentially new cages as my previous hamster kept chewing through the plastic cage. i ended up buying 1 small cage and 2 big cages. i think a hamster would cost ~$50 a month to keep plus all the fixed costs for a cage and toys, and the hamster itself
> 
> geckos would also be expensive, and turtles would cost the most. UV lightning bulbs arent cheap, plus the water filter.. i had a turtle before and the filter cost hundreds. i saw some baby red eared sliders in the pet shop today, and they are so small and only cost $5. they really should give them for free as i doubt they will all be sold, and the tank there is far too small for bigger turtles.
> 
> im trying to save up to leave the country but i still really want a pet...


What about getting an outdoor cat?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I fail to see how calling out a girl's manipulative and emotionally abusive behavior for legit fear of her boyfriend's safety is even remotely related to "jealousy." Some of you "feminists" like to pull the "you're just jealous of me or her" card to the point where that statement has lost its meaning. I'm a feminist but girls who think it's okay to cause physical and emotional harm to anyone in the name of feminism are the ones who are setting women back another 20 years.


----------



## Charmed2Too

finallyclosed said:


> Just when I think I have the internet all figured out I stumble across porn that features cute girls having explosive, noisy diarrhea. I am slightly traumatized now. Whyyyy????
> 
> I feel like this is worse than 2 girls 1 cup because it is actually real.


You need to go to Reddit's eyebleach section https://www.reddit.com/r/Eyebleach/ or to http://www.eyebleach.me
"Eyebleach, what has been seen cannot be unseen, but it can be soothed. Clear your mind."

You've wandered into the weird side of the internet, where things like goatse lurk. I was traumatized after seeing 1 Man, 1 Jar. That was real. People. Smh.


----------



## Charmed2Too

mt moyt said:


> my mom doesnt want any animal in the house. it sucks so much, i really want a pet. shes allergic to cats, scared of dogs, turtles, hamsters, mice, rats, geckos. everything not human basically. I tried to show her pictures of puppies but still no.
> 
> i could probably get a hamster but it would still cost me quite a bit of money despite it being one of the cheapest pets i guess. pet stores make a killing off their bedding here. i had one before and i think it cost me like $20+ a month, just for bedding. then theres food, toys, and potentially new cages as my previous hamster kept chewing through the plastic cage. i ended up buying 1 small cage and 2 big cages. i think a hamster would cost ~$50 a month to keep plus all the fixed costs for a cage and toys, and the hamster itself
> 
> geckos would also be expensive, and turtles would cost the most. UV lightning bulbs arent cheap, plus the water filter.. i had a turtle before and the filter cost hundreds. i saw some baby red eared sliders in the pet shop today, and they are so small and only cost $5. they really should give them for free as i doubt they will all be sold, and the tank there is far too small for bigger turtles.
> 
> im trying to save up to leave the country but i still really want a pet...


I really want a pet too, but we can't have dogs here and while I like cats, l'm allergic to them. I did find this, though. https://www.google.com/amp/s/mom.me/pets/18025-10-hypoallergenic-cat-breeds/amp/ Most of the cats listed shed less, so they have less dander. Although the Balinese is fuzzy, the site says this about that: there's a "common misconception that cat hair itself triggers allergies, which is not exactly the case. The proteins that cause allergic reactions are present in a cat's saliva and skin oils, which are carried through the home by shed fur. But Balinese cats produce much less of the Fel D1 protein that causes allergies in the first place, so their fur carries less of the allergen around."

I'm seriously thinking about these cats, now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't make plans for anything because I never have plans. How lame. lol


----------



## Ai

The one thing I was looking forward to, that was keeping me sane this week, isn't happening now. Figures. :sigh


----------



## crimeclub

@splendidbob has a splendid knob as an avatar.


----------



## SplendidBob

Neck rage. Went swimming, bit dodgy, kinda achey lower down. Got washing out of washing machine hung it to dry, neck tingling and numbness. Microwaved some pre-cut sweet potatos (pre cut mind, because I can't peel anything without it going numb), then fried it and fried some eggs (dropped egg shells on floor because I cant move my head downwards without it going ****ing numb). Went numb anyway, because its ****ing impossible to live life without looking down.

Now I am furious at my therspist who said "you have to learn to live with it, its like my poor vision" no it ****ing isn't there are glasses for that. I can't use kitchens, sit on chairs for long, pick things up of the floor, read books, walk for long periods, sit on a normal chair and watch tv, use my main computer etc. You just need to put ****ing glasses on. 

Also furious at the physio who evidently embellished the "its improved 15%, the aches are better but the numbness is worse", said surgery would be a bad idea, but further physio might help, because it helped this time. I mean I can get rid of the aching with self massage now, I don't care about that, its this ****ing numbness which is obviously the ****ing disc pushing on the nerve.

And it just makes me ****ing enraged now every time I feel it. Every ****ing time because it happens when I am trying to to basic routine **** which everyone takes for granted, and the doctors are basically acting like there is nothing wrong.

I don't know what I am supposed to do, keep pushing for someone to help me with it, or just give up and accept that most of the rest of my ****ing life is going to be spent lying on my side on a bed.

/rant


----------



## crimeclub

crimeclub said:


> @splendidbob has a splendid knob as an avatar.


I won't be outdone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:lol


----------



## Charmed2Too

splendidbob said:


> Neck rage...
> ...I don't know what I am supposed to do, keep pushing for someone to help me with it, or just give up and accept that most of the rest of my ****ing life is going to be spent lying on my side on a bed.


Disc issues suck. I'm sorry to say I know what you're going through. I've had pinched nerves in my neck since I was like 20 or 21. I did have surgery. I have a titanium plate at 3 levels. Everyone's body responds differently to surgery, so my experience can't tell you what you do. Ymmv... I do know that if it's a recent thing for you, they'll keep telling you to postpone surgery. PT basically strengthens the surrounding muscles. It won't necessarily relieve pain or numbness. You also don't want to overdo the exercises, either. That's self defeating.

My issue is more with pain. I still have it. Along with a little tingling and numbness which, like the pain, is exacerbated by certain movements and positions, fatigue...

If this is a new thing for you, don't feel doomed because it really could let up. 
Here's what helps me deal with this: 
1. Ice packs for short periods of time on the back of my neck. 
2. Paying attention to my posture, particularly not letting my shoulders raise up, especially if I'm tense. I never even realized I did that and it does make everything worse. I've heard to keep my shoulders *back* a million times, but that's totally different from not letting tension draw them *upward*! Also not craning my neck forward, because that fatigues the muscles more. 
3. Invest in a really good pillow, because supporting your neck while sleeping is crucial. Unfortunately, you might have to try a few out, because why works for one person, blah, blah, blah... Sometimes a small squishy pillow or really small, really soft towel roll to support your neck next to your pillow can help. 
4. Fish oil has anti-inflammatory properties that can help with pressure on the nerves. 
5. Modifying how I do things, i.e. no heavier things on shelves where I have to reach above my head...when doing dishes, opening a cabinet under the sink and resting one foot inside to shift pressure off the spine... 
6. Don't drop stuff!!! &#128521; (Says the person who just dropped a used --
spoon on the carpet within the past hour!) You might want to get one of those grabber thingies to reach for stuff with.
7. Teeter Hang Up machines are supposed to be awesome for spine issues. Unfortunately, I can't afford one and haven't had the opportunity to check one out. 
8. Do they do any gentle traction on your neck while you're at PT? Or any gentle message on your neck and shoulders? Because relaxation of the muscles is as important as strengthening.

If I think of anything else, I'll come back and write more.


----------



## Charmed2Too

crimeclub said:


> I won't be outdone.


Nice maillot swimsuit. (Or should I say male-ot?)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Whenever I go out in public I always come home feeling like ****. Ain’t salvation from anxiety, self loathing, or depression in this life for me


----------



## SplendidBob

crimeclub said:


> I won't be outdone.


It's on now CC  (I have all the old classics to draw on, but I would like to find something new because a certain someone does rather like these kinds of pics)



SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol


No idea who that might be. 



Charmed2Too said:


> Disc issues suck. I'm sorry to say I know what you're going through. I've had pinched nerves in my neck since I was like 20 or 21. I did have surgery. I have a titanium plate at 3 levels. Everyone's body responds differently to surgery, so my experience can't tell you what you do. Ymmv... I do know that if it's a recent thing for you, they'll keep telling you to postpone surgery. PT basically strengthens the surrounding muscles. It won't necessarily relieve pain or numbness. You also don't want to overdo the exercises, either. That's self defeating.


It's not very recent 2+ years, and surgery is pretty much out of my hands unless I was able to get it done privately. I think the issue is that they don't realise how bad numbness and pins and needles are when they have been going on a long time, and will lead to pain (they are an early warning sign for me). Yes, fair point re exercises. I am kinda being a bit more aggressive now because I am getting a bit more frustrated. The worst part was it actually got better enough to the point where I said to the nurse it had gone, but then it came back (ofc lol).



Charmed2Too said:


> My issue is more with pain. I still have it. Along with a little tingling and numbness which, like the pain, is exacerbated by certain movements and positions, fatigue...


I always feel bad when others have pain and I am complaining about tingling and numbness.



Charmed2Too said:


> If this is a new thing for you, don't feel doomed because it really could let up.
> Here's what helps me deal with this:
> 1. Ice packs for short periods of time on the back of my neck.
> 2. Paying attention to my posture, particularly not letting my shoulders raise up, especially if I'm tense. I never even realized I did that and it does make everything worse. I've heard to keep my shoulders *back* a million times, but that's totally different from not letting tension draw them *upward*! Also not craning my neck forward, because that fatigues the muscles more.
> 3. Invest in a really good pillow, because supporting your neck while sleeping is crucial. Unfortunately, you might have to try a few out, because why works for one person, blah, blah, blah... Sometimes a small squishy pillow or really small, really soft towel roll to support your neck next to your pillow can help.
> 4. Fish oil has anti-inflammatory properties that can help with pressure on the nerves.
> 5. Modifying how I do things, i.e. no heavier things on shelves where I have to reach above my head...when doing dishes, opening a cabinet under the sink and resting one foot inside to shift pressure off the spine...
> 6. Don't drop stuff!!! �� (Says the person who just dropped a used --
> spoon on the carpet within the past hour!) You might want to get one of those grabber thingies to reach for stuff with.
> 7. Teeter Hang Up machines are supposed to be awesome for spine issues. Unfortunately, I can't afford one and haven't had the opportunity to check one out.
> 8. Do they do any gentle traction on your neck while you're at PT? Or any gentle message on your neck and shoulders? Because relaxation of the muscles is as important as strengthening.
> 
> If I think of anything else, I'll come back and write more.


They did traction, unfortunately I only got 5 sessions from that place on the NHS. I didn't really like / trust the guy doing it though (he insisted there was no nerve involvement at the start, then told me it was a neurological issue at the end).

He did a lot of massage.

My self treatment protocol atm is:

1. Heat massage (like the physio did), hot water bottle under one side to heat for a while, then massage the crap out of it and switch hot water bottle sides, then repeat, massaging the area thoroughly at least 3x per day.

2. The three stretches he told me to do twice a day (twice a day)

3. Trying my best to maintain posture, and not drop things  (oh, yeh, I can tell you understood when you said that ). Thanks for the tip re shoulders though.

4. Mckenzie exercises multiple times a day (these have actually improved the mild pain I felt when moving my head back and upwards)

5. Fish oil (just added that, thank you)

6. Multivitamin

7. Swimming

8. Ice packs (will try again, thanks)

9. Ehm, cutting back on weight training (and nothing overhead, or pressing, no compounds only isolation) - this might be a problem even doing it at all, but I am not prepared to give it up totally, and my physio said it was ok (I trust him on that lol).

Thank you for the post, it means a lot to hear from someone who actually understands


----------



## Pongowaffle

People only matter as much as they make for a rewarding and entertaining company. If you do not, you can save their lives 10 times, and they will not give you anything beyond 10 Thank Yous. Afterwards they will absolutely want nothing to do with you again.


----------



## CNikki

How my arms feel a bit sore and my energy level is low.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> How my arms feel a bit sore and my energy level is low.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Steve French

You know, I look in the mirror, and I think to myself, "This here's a fairly handsome cat. No male model or anything, but decent enough." Then I try and take a picture to replicate the look and I end up looking like this goofy, soulless wacko. Maybe after a dozen tries or so get something decent. Maybe it's the forced nature of that experiment.

I show up quite terrible in other people's photos too. Bloated, odd facial expression, bad posture, cheesy grin. Might be because I seem to be drunk every time someone takes a photo of me.

I can't think being unphotogenic a biological thing. It's probably more to do with the blank look, bad clothes and hair, lack of confidence, lack of good body language. Gotta work on those. 

Or maybe I'm just not as attractive as I imagine in my basement dungeon mirror as I strike poses and lustily whisper out, "Do I make you randy, baby?". Am I secretly an arrogant prick in spite of all my issues?

All in jest. Maybe.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"Please don't yell at me, strange boy."

"Aren't we all Delta Burke?"

"You lost me at outdoor, you had me at omelette, and then you lost me again at pan"


----------



## CNikki

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug :squeeze


:hug Thanks. Still thinking about the advice you gave me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> :hug Thanks. Still thinking about the advice you gave me.


No problem!


----------



## Chevy396

I finally did some research on how to prevent a second stroke, and it scared the crap out of me. I had been putting it off for about 9 months now because I was kind of in denial that it even happened. Plus the doctor in the hospital told me it was a small one and he wasn't worried about it. I'm starting to think I should be though. I guess now every time I drink I'm taking my life into my own hands.

To be fair though I made some major changes to my lifestyle and health right before and after it happened anyway (maybe just in time to save my life). I quit smoking, doing drugs, started eating healthy(er) again, started working out again, avoided drinking for quite a while. My lab results say I'm in the fairly normal to healthy range. I have very slightly high blood pressure once in a while (I think it's mostly just when I'm at the doctor's office), but I haven't been taking my blood pressure and cholesterol medications anymore since I've gotten healthier. Now I'm kind of scared that I should go back on them just in case I lose my willpower again and drink too much like I did last weekend. Dying that way scares the **** out of me. It's so pointless that it makes it seem like my life might be pointless if it happens. I'm also going to stop eating all unhealthy foods like beef. Only bison from now on along with fish and maybe chicken and turkey.


----------



## tehuti88

I think so far they've made the Good Doctor a little _too_ autistic. Would be more relatable if he was more high functioning. More on that later when I blither about a character of mine, maybe (blablabla, ignore :blah ).

And yep...looks like they're finding a way to shoehorn sex into this show. :roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I must smother this sadness with vice


----------



## komorikun

mt moyt said:


> my mom doesnt want any animal in the house. it sucks so much, i really want a pet. shes allergic to cats, scared of dogs, turtles, hamsters, mice, rats, geckos. everything not human basically. I tried to show her pictures of puppies but still no.
> 
> i could probably get a hamster but it would still cost me quite a bit of money despite it being one of the cheapest pets i guess. pet stores make a killing off their bedding here. i had one before and i think it cost me like $20+ a month, just for bedding. then theres food, toys, and potentially new cages as my previous hamster kept chewing through the plastic cage. i ended up buying 1 small cage and 2 big cages. i think a hamster would cost ~$50 a month to keep plus all the fixed costs for a cage and toys, and the hamster itself
> 
> geckos would also be expensive, and turtles would cost the most. UV lightning bulbs arent cheap, plus the water filter.. i had a turtle before and the filter cost hundreds. i saw some baby red eared sliders in the pet shop today, and they are so small and only cost $5. they really should give them for free as i doubt they will all be sold, and the tank there is far too small for bigger turtles.
> 
> im trying to save up to leave the country but i still really want a pet...


If you do get a pet, get one that has a short life span. Otherwise the poor animal will suffer once you leave the country.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> I think so far they've made the Good Doctor a little _too_ autistic. Would be more relatable if he was more high functioning. More on that later when I blither about a character of mine, maybe (blablabla, ignore :blah ).
> 
> And yep...looks like they're finding a way to shoehorn sex into this show. :roll


They did a good job expressing his empathy, though.


----------



## funnynihilist

I am out here in the wilderness of life.


----------



## mt moyt

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you're not into expensive, stay away from reptiles and so forth. I think I'd get a ferret. Or maybe a couple of guinea pigs. Always thought those would be cool.
> 
> Def don't go for fish. Way more expensive than most people think. And super high maintenance. But yeah. If it wasn't for the allergy thing the cat is just the best pet, IMO.
> 
> Cats and dogs are real companions. A lot of other pets you can't stop cleaning them long enough to enjoy them and they're fairly cold in terms of how they interact with you.
> 
> Dogs are def high maintenance though. It can be tough to walk a dog consistently enough. And dogs can be problematic of course for other reasons. Mainly because they bark. And barky dogs are almost impossible to train not to bark.
> 
> I don't understand why someone would be scared of dogs though. I used to be scared of large dogs like dobermans. Most dogs? Awesome.


i dont know, i can see being scared of large dogs, but scared of smaller dogs? but i think its partly because dogs, or any animal, are prone to sudden movements which can be surprising.

and i agree, guinea pigs are really cool, could get one instead of a hamster. i think reptiles will have to wait for when i get rich lol



finallyclosed said:


> What about getting an outdoor cat?


there are actually many cats here that live around public housing flats. i think there are both feral and stray cats, and ive thought about taming one but i only see them in the early mornings and its a couple of bus stops away. not practical if i have a job.

i also live on the 8th floor so it would be difficult to get an outdoor cat.



Charmed2Too said:


> I really want a pet too, but we can't have dogs here and while I like cats, l'm allergic to them. I did find this, though. https://www.google.com/amp/s/mom.me/pets/18025-10-hypoallergenic-cat-breeds/amp/ Most of the cats listed shed less, so they have less dander. Although the Balinese is fuzzy, the site says this about that: there's a "common misconception that cat hair itself triggers allergies, which is not exactly the case. The proteins that cause allergic reactions are present in a cat's saliva and skin oils, which are carried through the home by shed fur. But Balinese cats produce much less of the Fel D1 protein that causes allergies in the first place, so their fur carries less of the allergen around."
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about these cats, now.


i really like the russian blue!



komorikun said:


> If you do get a pet, get one that has a short life span. Otherwise the poor animal will suffer once you leave the country.


yep thats true, which is why im really considering a hamster or rat. a cat or dog would be okay if my parents liked them too so they could just stay with the family when i leave


----------



## Crisigv

At least my cat comes looking for me. Even after he eats. That's love.


----------



## tehuti88

I came across like...the least political picture you can find on the Internet... :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> At least my cat comes looking for me. Even after he eats. That's love.


Awwww!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kind of want to marathon the extended editions of LOTR with the Hobbits (I've done extended LOTR before but don't own any of the Hobbit films, and I didn't like the last Hobbit film much, but you know ALL THE THINGS) but that's 1224 minutes... 20 hours.










+ The Hobbit films.


----------



## SplendidBob

@crimeclub gone nuclear.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Kind of want to marathon the extended editions of LOTR with the Hobbits (I've done extended LOTR before but don't own any of the Hobbit films, and I didn't like the last Hobbit film much, but you know ALL THE THINGS) but that's 1224 minutes... 20 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + The Hobbit films.


It's the kind of thing I might do, and I don't even like those films too much, but I sorta do sometimes when I am in the mood. And would then likely travel up to Bramlington or wherever you are, lock your brother in the shed with the hell noise cooker and take his place watching the lotr + the hobbit marathon while drinking lemon squash to invoke massive psychic overload and eating monster munch and those weird flavoured kit kats (think that covers everything right?) until we were both so amped up on MSG + whatever strange sugars go into foreign kit kats + psychic powers we would dress up as hobbitsies and go and massacre everyone in the neighbourhood by simply predicting their deaths. Your brother would later be released from whatever torments him in the shed and wouldn't be able to speak of it (or anything).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> @crimeclub gone nuclear.
> 
> It's the kind of thing I might do, and I don't even like those films too much, but I sorta do sometimes when I am in the mood. And would then likely travel up to Bramlington or wherever you are, lock your brother in the shed with the hell noise cooker and take his place watching the lotr + the hobbit marathon while drinking lemon squash to invoke massive psychic overload and eating monster munch and those weird flavoured kit kats (think that covers everything right?) until we were both so amped up on MSG + whatever strange sugars go into foreign kit kats + psychic powers we would dress up as hobbitsies and go and massacre everyone in the neighbourhood by simply predicting their deaths. Your brother would later be released from whatever torments him in the shed and wouldn't be able to speak of it (or anything).


lol what is Bramlington? (There is actually an area of town that has a similar name to that though.) I love that you still remember the shed thing :lol I don't think it's that bad but he just never liked going down to the bottom of the garden alone and I think it's just an extension of that. I'm not sure if he's done that more recently though. I think it's just related to the way his anxiety works.

I'm definitely on board with the massacre. You would be a very tall Hobbit though and that might throw them off, (the being a Hobbit part is essential with this sort of thing,) so what I'm thinking is we douse your Hobbit clothes in lemon juice to make sure the illusion sticks.

Also what even is your avatar? It's like some weird superhero crossed with Dale from The Walking Dead.


----------



## SplendidBob

komorikun said:


> If you do get a pet, get one that has a short life span. Otherwise the poor animal will suffer once you leave the country.


I know you didn't mean it like this (because how or why would you), but I took that in a "purposefully bioengineered to have a short lifespan" kinda way.






Not when Roy is one of komorikun's bioengineered owls that have a lifespan of 2 days they haven't. . They haven't seen any attack ships on fire off the Shoulder of Orion.



Persephone The Dread said:


> lol what is Bramlington?


Clearly where you live 



Persephone The Dread said:


> I love that you still remember the shed thing :lol I don't think it's that bad but he just never liked going down to the bottom of the garden alone and I think it's just an extension of that. I'm not sure if he's done that more recently though. I think it's just related to the way his anxiety works.


 It struck me as particularly amusing in a quirky and endearing kinda way. I like your brother based entirely on what you have said about him .



Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm definitely on board with the massacre. You would be a very tall Hobbit though and that might throw them off, (the being a Hobbit part is essential with this sort of thing,) so what I'm thinking is we douse your Hobbit clothes in lemon juice to make sure the illusion sticks.
> 
> Also what even is your avatar? It's like some weird superhero crossed with Dale from The Walking Dead.


Ah yeh I forgot about hobbits not being tall thing. The cloud from the lemon juice / powder would probably create the necessary illusion of perspective for it to work.

About to be dead adult 1: "which of the hyperactive yellow hobbits just killed our child with psychic prediction?"
About to be dead adult 2: "it must be the nearer but still weirdly further away bearded one"
About to be dead adult 1: "they both have beards"
About to be dead adult 2: "not the one with 3 hairs"
About to be dead adult 1: "2 actualllaaaaarghdeath"

This is a response to crimeclubs avatar challenge. It was actually a gift from @Sheska though alas this mention (which I promised her I would make) will be unheard by her for now. It does look like Dale from TWD


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> I know you didn't mean it like this (because how or why would you), but I took that in a "purposefully bioengineered to have a short lifespan" kinda way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not when Roy is one of komorikun's bioengineered owls that have a lifespan of 2 days they haven't. . They haven't seen any attack ships on fire off the Shoulder of Orion.
> 
> Clearly where you live
> 
> It struck me as particularly amusing in a quirky and endearing kinda way. I like your brother based entirely on what you have said about him .
> 
> Ah yeh I forgot about hobbits not being tall thing. The cloud from the lemon juice / powder would probably create the necessary illusion of perspective for it to work.
> 
> About to be dead adult 1: "which of the hyperactive yellow hobbits just killed our child with psychic prediction?"
> About to be dead adult 2: "it must be the nearer but still weirdly further away bearded one"
> About to be dead adult 1: "they both have beards"
> About to be dead adult 2: "not the one with 3 hairs"
> About to be dead adult 1: "2 actualllaaaaarghdeath"
> 
> This is a response to crimeclubs avatar challenge. It was actually a gift from @Sheska though alas this mention (which I promised her I would make) will be unheard by her for now. It does look like Dale from TWD


Heh quirky is kind of a family trait I guess in good ways and bad.

Lol yeah was gonna say still 2 hairs 

The avatar is pretty amazing lol not sure what the rules of the challenge were but you appear to be winning somehow.



Barakiel said:


>


That's pretty awesome. I read that Tolkien and C.S Lewis were part of a group at uni that would get together and they shared what they were working on (including LOTR,) which is really cool.


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's pretty awesome. I read that Tolkien and C.S Lewis were part of a group at uni that would get together and they shared what they were working on (including LOTR,) which is really cool.


The Inklings right? I guess you could say they had their own old-school marathons back then.


----------



## Flora20

Whether I should apply for a second job a seasonal one at least :/ jeez it's so expensive to live..


----------



## Steve French

My captcha is asking me if I'm human; I'm beginning to ask myself the same question.


----------



## harrison

Waiting for a big volcano to blow on Bali - so are a lot of other people. Hasn't done it since 1963 but it'll probably go again soon.


----------



## SofaKing

I've never been nor ever will be an accepted member of any "in crowd".

Outsider lookin in.


----------



## Ai

Sometimes I think about just deleting all my posts and disappearing.


----------



## Sus y

There is a cake in the kitchen chasing me, it stares at me, every step I do in the kitchen and it's more close to me, I walk out of it, but I feel its presences. I'm trying to hide of it, but I know the cake is there and it's coming for me.


----------



## SofaKing

Ai said:


> Sometimes I think about just deleting all my posts and disappearing.


Yeah...tried it once...disappearing anyway.

I need deprogramming from this cult.


----------



## AlixWW

How to get my first million dollars


----------



## SofaKing

Sus y said:


> There is a cake in the kitchen chasing me, it stares at me, every step I do in the kitchen and it's more close to me, I walk out of it, but I feel its presences. I'm trying to hide of it, but I know the cake is there and it's coming for me.


I can't keep food like that around. And I'm in easy walk to anything so I don't go out with money.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't miss HS at all. Never had any good memories there.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I struggled to make much friends back then because I was not outgoing enough. I did not tried hard to be gregarious and zealous socially with people. I learned to do this later on. Forced myself to do it. I just recently realize, this only is the case if you are not disliked. If you are and you do this, this will only backfire. It will make people avoid you further. My high school teenage self was right all along as it turns out. At the end it is better to not be liked than to be despised.


----------



## Crisigv

For someone who doesn't talk much, I don't know when to shut up.


----------



## CNikki

Tomorrow's goal:

Wake up, buy the pumpkin spiced coffee I've been meaning to try, walk around the mini shopping center and then go wonder around finding something else to do if half the day isn't over by then. I can't keep staying where I'm at and wallow in my problems - I'll go f***in' insane (yes, it can get worse.)


----------



## Sus y

SofaKing said:


> I can't keep food like that around. And I'm in easy walk to anything so I don't go out with money.


I find that even stronger, I rather not go out if I have no money, just in case I need something. We had a family lunch, my aunt's birthday is today, yesterday another aunt and Sunday was an uncle, there was cake's leftover. The cake is flirting!! :frown2: lol


----------



## tehuti88

* *





Jeez Louise, _another_ guy I expressed empathy and understanding toward, and this is how poorly he thinks of women? Even after getting a relationship?

Cripes, I'm not even bothering anymore. There were red flags but I decided to ignore them. Nope, the red flags are always right, even if a guy gets a girl exactly like he wanted. This isn't even the first time I've seen such a situation as this, so now I know that wasn't just an anomaly. Proof that relationships/sex _don't_ fix things--especially not bitterness.

I feel sorry for the women who have to find this out the hard way. Must suck to realize your boyfriend hates your gender.


----------



## tehuti88

Chasing exits said:


> That's how it always is.


No, it isn't. And that isn't even remotely what my post said.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

 :hug


----------



## TheWelshOne

Chasing exits said:


> Your post said you were disappointed this guy turned out to be a misogynist because you thought he was a good one, worth your empathy. I'm telling you that was a foolish assumption, an assumption you should never make, it won't ever be true.


Hooray, misandry.


----------



## tehuti88

TheWelshOne said:


> Hooray, misandry.


Didn't you know?? One type of hate cancels out the other! I mean, it's SAS Logic®!

(...But yeah, I'd prefer if this user not use me to further their agenda, whatever it is.)



ANX1 said:


> @*tehuti88*
> 
> :hug


:squeeze


----------



## mt moyt

is 'why didnt you tell me' incorrect grammar?
cause if u spell it out, its 'why did not you tell me', which seems wrong




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

After further research and my neurologists opinion, I'm starting to think that my stroke and spinal fracture was caused by lifting weights too hard when my body wasn't healthy enough for it. May not have even had a seizure at all. May have to stop lifting weights though and only do cardio from now on.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88


----------



## TheWelshOne

tehuti88 said:


> Didn't you know?? One type of hate cancels out the other! I mean, it's SAS Logic®!


 I've noticed that.



Chasing exits said:


> There's no such thing.


So you don't hate men?


----------



## TheWelshOne

Chasing exits said:


> I hate what they do, not who they are.


OK. I wasn't aware that men were a hive mind who all act the same way. Care to enlighten me?


----------



## SplendidBob

Chasing exits said:


> I hate what they do, not who they are.


What did I do? (just curious, so I can avoid it next time)


----------



## TheWelshOne

Chasing exits said:


> I wish I could be that blind again.


I'm gonna take that as "I have no idea why I hate men but I have to keep up the pretence so I'll just give vague answers."


----------



## TheWelshOne

Chasing exits said:


> If you really need an answer spelled out for you, it's their violence. You already knew that and you're just playing dumb to try to troll me, but there.


Their violence. The violence of every single man on the planet. Do you honestly believe that?


----------



## tehuti88

mt moyt said:


> is 'why didnt you tell me' incorrect grammar?
> cause if u spell it out, its 'why did not you tell me', which seems wrong


As far as I know, it's correct grammar. The more common "spelling out" would be, "Why did you not tell me?"


----------



## TheWelshOne

Chasing exits said:


> Yes, as a gender men are responsible, statistically, for 95-97% of all violent crimes. Women are killed and raped by men daily. Women are trapped in abusive relationships by men. Women are taken as prisoners of war by men to be used. Stop pretending these are just individuals, you should view the world as though you're in a zoo and tiger's gate was left open.


I'm sorry that you have such a bad view of men. I hate to think what must have happened to you for that to be your default view.

Personally I've got far more scarring from women than I'll ever have from men. I guess it's just based on experiences.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Chasing exits said:


> You don't need bad experiences though they've obviously helped me a lot to open my eyes to the reality of the world. You can just look at statistics or read the news. I don't know how bad your bullying by women was but I doubt you're going to find cartels of women who trade underage girls for sex, or all-female militias who kill and rape indiscriminately. There's certainly no area of the world where 97% of murder is being carried out by women, and you're not going to find women in positions of power using it to rape their subordinates. Men have a virtual monopoly on violence, don't pretend otherwise, it doesn't do anyone any good.


I can read the news and discover that rich people are ****ing the world over, and that black people are all insane criminals who are going to kill me. That doesn't mean I have to hate all rich people or all black people.

You're blaming an entire gender for the actions of some of them. You don't think women rape? That they aren't abusive? That there aren't women who use their power to hurt others? If you aren't going to blame all women for that, you can't blame all men either.


----------



## Cia0

I'm thinking about the current financial situation I am in, trying to remain optimistic even though things just went from bad to worse. I don't want my family to be afraid. I don't know how to express myself properly about this. I just have to keep on and be brave..deep down I know all will be okay because scary times always blow over eventually.. It's just consuming the hell out of me now. Hoping that it's a blessing in disguise. 

Also I had an awesome workout. (I jump roped for an hour) aaaand Figures tonight my boyfriend buys me a small bag of my favorite candy (almond joy...evil temptress!!) and I'm just honestly surprised I haven't tore into the bag and binge eat them considering all the stress that's going on? 

Damn it now I'm thinking about food.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm daydreaming about how a particular scene in my comic story should be acted out. I'm not really liking what I have written.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why am I still here? Because I can't manage to focus on better distractions most of the time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ll never understand


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A snack before bed.


----------



## Dissonance

I should get a PS3 before they **** up and close the PSN stores and lose out on PS3,PS2,PS1 games since sony doesn't seem to want to move them to PS4.


----------



## komorikun

So much pooping.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> Kind of want to marathon the extended editions of LOTR with the Hobbits (I've done extended LOTR before but don't own any of the Hobbit films, and I didn't like the last Hobbit film much, but you know ALL THE THINGS) but that's 1224 minutes... 20 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + The Hobbit films.


One time I had a friend over and we watched all the LOTR movies on one TV and played the LOTR Xbox game on another TV right beside it. :lol


----------



## Marakunda

Working to love myself, and absolutely no one else.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> One time I had a friend over and we watched all the LOTR movies on one TV and played the LOTR Xbox game on another TV right beside it. :lol


lol that's for the true hardcore fans.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol that's for the true hardcore fans.


 The Xbox game (I believe it was LOTR ROTK) was actually really fun except for the stupid cutscenes. Pretty sure you couldn't skip them. I have to say that it was way more fun in cooperative play. It was just like the movie in that there was so much going on you would lose your guy constantly in the battles. Sometimes the only way I'd know I was doing something right was because bad guys were flying. :lol


----------



## kivi

I don't understand why they turned the heaters on at their highest level in this time of the year.


----------



## Chevy396

This site is losing what tiny bit of redeeming charm it once had. Now it seems like if you're not an alt-right troll you're a militant feminist. There are a few notable exceptions. You know who you are. But otherwise it feels like walking on eggshells over hot lava. Or maybe like being at church...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

finallyclosed said:


> This site is losing what tiny bit of redeeming charm it once had. Now it seems like if you're not an alt-right troll you're a militant feminist. There are a few notable exceptions. You know who you are. But otherwise it feels like walking on eggshells over hot lava. Or maybe like being at church...


Sadly, I am inclined to agree with you.


----------



## BAH

Hopefully this doc visit puts my mind at ease


----------



## Kevin001

doe deer said:


> for someone who joined 2 months ago you sure seem to know a lot about the way this site used to be.


^^ This


----------



## funnynihilist

finallyclosed said:


> This site is losing what tiny bit of redeeming charm it once had. Now it seems like if you're not an alt-right troll you're a militant feminist. There are a few notable exceptions. You know who you are. But otherwise it feels like walking on eggshells over hot lava. Or maybe like being at church...


You pretty much described all of America in 2017!
Everyone is so uptight, from the president on down...
We could all be living good lives but we let the corporate/government/banking/media machine have their way with us while we all fight with each other.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope she's ok.


----------



## Chevy396

doe deer said:


> i don't know how to find a job. and i don't know how i'd manage to work and pass all my exams at uni. i'm amazed by people who can do that.
> 
> for someone who joined 2 months ago you sure seem to know a lot about the way this site used to be.





Kevin001 said:


> ^^ This


I've never said that I haven't had another account in the past. It's not illegal either. If you read my visitor messages you will even see me say it there. I was actually on this site way before you both joined. :O>


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> I've never said that I haven't had another account in the past. It's not illegal either. If you read my visitor messages you will even see me say it there. I was actually on this site way before you both joined. :O>


Sooo you don't want your old account back? I'm sure they can make it happen seen it before .


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Sooo you don't want your old account back? I'm sure they can make it happen seen it before .


No way lol, that would just remind me of some of my exes (the reason I starting using painkillers), depending on the account. And I'm not planning on telling anyone who I used to be anyway.  You will have to torture me for it.


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> No way lol, that would just remind me of some of my exes (the reason I starting using painkillers), depending on the account. And I'm not planning on telling anyone who I used to be anyway.  You will have to torture me for it.


Hmm ok. Consider this a fresh start . Do good this time.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm ok. Consider this a fresh start . Do good this time.


Do good? You think it was my fault that a girl from here ****ed my best friend behind my back after we moved in together? I'll do better when I'm able to quit posting here and get a life again.


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> Do good? You think it was my fault that a girl from here ****ed my best friend behind my back after we moved in together?


Meh I know nothing about that lol. Just saying spread the peace my brother. :smile2:


----------



## tehuti88

Interesting...all posts in this thread are gone.

*looks up profile in history* Banned.

Not surprising.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Meh I know nothing about that lol. Just saying spread the peace my brother. :smile2:


This is not really the best place to meet quality women. Just saying, I think you know that too.

I like to flirt with them because it's fun and relieves anxiety, but if you're looking for something that will actually work out, look elsewhere.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> This is not really the best place to meet quality women. Just saying, I think you know that too.
> 
> I like to flirt with them because it's fun and relieves anxiety, but if you're looking for something that will actually work out, look elsewhere.


Well, you're here too, so what does that say about your _quality_?

I don't disagree with the second statement, but you certainly could have said that without insulting every woman on this forum. Just saying.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Interesting...all posts in this thread are gone.
> 
> *looks up profile in history* Banned.
> 
> Not surprising.


Obviously _Removed_, they also made it obvious in another thread that they had opinions about me that a new poster wouldn't have.. They still have another account active though I believe because I saw similar posts not long before.

I said something that obviously annoyed her so she quoted it instantly which was weird, not sure if coincidence or what.. After I mentioned her name she started posting a bunch of anti-men posts though in this thread.


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> This is not really the best place to meet quality women. Just saying, I think you know that too.
> 
> I like to flirt with them because it's fun and relieves anxiety, but if you're looking for something that will actually work out, look elsewhere.


Meh it varies. I'm met some great girls here though .


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, you're here too, so what does that say about your _quality_?
> 
> I don't disagree with the second statement, but you certainly could have said that without insulting every woman on this forum. Just saying.


Umm, that I'm not a low quality woman? *shrugs* Maybe I wanted to insult them. Kind of tired of taking all the insults from them without at least saying one mean thing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> Umm, that I'm not a low quality woman? *shrugs* Maybe I wanted to insult them. Kind of tired of taking all the insults from them without at least saying one mean thing.


Okay. Take Care.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

finallyclosed said:


> Umm, that I'm not a low quality woman? *shrugs* Maybe I wanted to insult them. Kind of tired of taking all the insults from them without at least saying one mean thing.


who has been insulting you?


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Meh it varies. I'm met some great girls here though .


Keep up the positive attitude and you might get lucky enough for one of them to ghost you again one day right when you feel like everything is going perfectly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

doe deer said:


> i don't know how to find a job. and i don't know how i'd manage to work and pass all my exams at uni. i'm amazed by people who can do that.
> 
> for someone who joined 2 months ago you sure seem to know a lot about the way this site used to be.


lol it still is like that tbf, there were a bunch of posts yesterday.


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> Keep up the positive attitude and you might get lucky enough for one of them to ghost you again one day right when you feel like everything is going perfectly.


Don't let your past define your future. :squeeze


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> who has been insulting you?


You want me to make a list? Not going to do that. Most of it is passive aggressive or in the case of my exes, betrayal after letting you think that they love you. Of course it's my fault though for being more successful than most people here or something... I can't really remember, don't care that much. Probably going to leave now that I'm getting healthier after my accident. Didn't know where else I could go post about my problems without caring what anyone thought about me lol.


----------



## CNikki

Leaving could very well help me (re)evaluate things. I fantasize about it more than I should.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Don't let your past define your future. :squeeze


I'm not, that's why I avoid this place at all costs unless I'm stuck in bed for months with a stroke and a fractured back. I spent 7 years recovering from the last girl I thought was a great person on here. Hell itself couldn't make me go back to that again.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> ...they also made it obvious in another thread that they had opinions about me that a new poster wouldn't have.. They still have another account active though I believe because I saw similar posts not long before.
> 
> I said something that obviously annoyed her so she quoted it instantly which was weird, not sure if coincidence or what.. After I mentioned her name she started posting a bunch of anti-men posts though in this thread.


Ohhhh. Missed that drama. I had assumed this was the typical male troll pretending to be female.

She-Who-Shall-Not-Be-Named was before my time so I never got to witness her in action firsthand, therefore I don't recognize her when I see her. If this keeps up I might come to know her, though. Seems to have quite a reputation. :lol


----------



## twistix

Just got embarrassed at the grocery store.
Someone came up and said "I don't mean to insult you but..."
At which point I started to panic thinking I had done something embarrassing. Actually my immediate thought was that I had something on my back.
But this person followed by telling me I had a beautiful face. 
I'm too awkward to know how to react.


----------



## Karsten

twistix said:


> Just got embarrassed at the grocery store.
> Someone came up and said "I don't mean to insult you but..."
> At which point I started to panic thinking I had done something embarrassing. Actually my immediate thought was that I had something on my back.
> But this person followed by telling me I had a beautiful face.
> I'm too awkward to know how to react.


Aww. This is cute.

I'm not sure why they would start the sentence with, "I don't mean to insult you..", though.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

People are complaining about the population growth here which in turn might increase the crime, but as long as I get to see more of the rich people driving their luxury/sports cars moving down here with their ridiculous vanity plates, I guess I'm good. :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Not sure if elaborate trolling, or mere coincidence :?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I would love to go to the library for books. I don't like reading them on a screen.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One thing is for sure, this place is a toxic environment for me



PurplePeopleEater said:


> I would love to go to the library for books. I don't like reading them on a screen.


I don't go to the library, I tend to buy the books I read but I can't at all read them on a screen either


----------



## Overdrive

Tired to see pictures of people with those snapchat filters, it's ridiculous... who the **** invented this **** actually ?


----------



## Justright

I am going to be happy now, no matter what. I dont care what anyone thinks or what I think they are thinking about me, because I am in charge of my own happiness. Be happy ? my motto for today


----------



## tea111red

Overdrive said:


> Tired to see pictures of people with those snapchat filters, it's ridiculous... who the **** invented this **** actually ?


:lol


----------



## Chevy396

doe deer said:


> good for you


lol, you think I'm bragging about it? It's embarrassing/pathetic.


----------



## Chevy396

Overdrive said:


> Tired to see pictures of people with those snapchat filters, it's ridiculous... who the **** invented this **** actually ?


I'm guessing, snapchat.


----------



## Chevy396

Karsten said:


> Aww. This is cute.
> 
> I'm not sure why they would start the sentence with, "I don't mean to insult you..", though.


Some women think that if you compliment them you must want to get in their pants, and that it's somehow insulting to them if you were, unless you are their ideal mate then it's a compliment. God only knows how that makes sense.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I should probably stop going to the park I have been going for many years. Due to fear of social awkwardness of running into her. But she has only been here for less than a year. It makes no sense for her to drive me out of my routine. It's not fair. I feel like George in that one Seinfeld episode where he has to change going to a new diner he hates.


----------



## goldenratio

I'm thinking right now -- where's the Edit button at 50+ posts?


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> Interesting...all posts in this thread are gone.
> 
> *looks up profile in history* Banned.
> 
> Not surprising.


Thumbs up to the staff here for erasing these people from the site. Let it be a total waste of time for people to troll here when everything they post is just going to disappear for no one to ever see or remember again.

The second-best approach against them. (The best approach being categorical attention deprivation, but we know that's wishful thinking.)



Overdrive said:


> Tired to see pictures of people with those snapchat filters, it's ridiculous... who the **** invented this **** actually ?


Ditto... especially on dating sites. Usually when I see one of those, I wonder if they realize that those filters don't just add features, but also manipulate existing ones... They 'thin out' your face, smooth out your skin complexion, widen your eyes, and who knows what else... It's like a blatant photoshop.


----------



## Steve French

Got reading about the bible. Started with researching the historicity of various events within. Came to the story of David. Man, what a piece of ****. Guy spies his buddies wife naked, so he rapes(?) her and knocks her up. Tries to get her husband to come back and plough her so he will think the kid is his, but this fails. At this point, David tells his soldiers to ensure the guy gets killed in battle, which he does. Now that buddy is out of the way, he does "the right thing" and marries her. God is pissed, but after David admits his sin he is scott free to go run his empire. wtf?


----------



## cinto

Finding out a childhood friend of my brother died recently was really sad, but finding out he committed suicide...damn.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm getting real tired of this site, but I have no where else to go.


----------



## jeliunnir

Jamee. Jameee. Jameeeeeeee


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

cinto said:


> Finding out a childhood friend of my brother died recently was really sad, but finding out he committed suicide...damn.






Crisigv said:


> I'm getting real tired of this site, but I have no where else to go.


Same.


----------



## Sky Blue

I always get lonely late at night.


----------



## Overdrive

Just Lurking said:


> Ditto... especially on dating sites. Usually when I see one of those, I wonder if they realize that those filters don't just add features, but also manipulate existing ones... They 'thin out' your face, smooth out your skin complexion, widen your eyes, and who knows what else... It's like a blatant photoshop.


Yeah..., that's sad.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Overdrive said:


> Tired to see pictures of people with those snapchat filters, it's ridiculous... who the **** invented this **** actually ?


Hi


----------



## Overdrive

geraltofrivia said:


> Hi


Hi,


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Overdrive said:


> Hi,


Kinky


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Canadian Brotha said:


> One thing is for sure, this place is a toxic environment for me
> 
> I don't go to the library, I tend to buy the books I read but I can't at all read them on a screen either


I used to buy books every once in awhile. I'd get mine at thrift stores.  Yea, it's easier turning a page than having to scroll down on a screen.


----------



## mt moyt

tehuti88 said:


> As far as I know, it's correct grammar. The more common "spelling out" would be, "Why did you not tell me?"


thats really strange lol, yeah i would say it 'why did you not tell me'. i had no idea 'why did not you tell me' is grammatically correct.. interesting


----------



## Fun Spirit

I wonder if the fonder of Playboy magazine is in Heaven or Hell. {No offense}


----------



## tehuti88

> Flu season is starting, gentlemen. Remember to carry a handkerchief, you never know when that cute girl in class will need one.





> Yeah they're all nice guys till the ugly girl starts sneezing.


...Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyep.


----------



## Kevin001

My package should be on its way.


----------



## tehuti88

Kevin001 said:


> My package should be on its way.


So should mine. Tomorrow I hope! :yay


----------



## Kevin001

tehuti88 said:


> So should mine. Tomorrow I hope! :yay


Mine is still waiting to be shipped apparently...ordered last week. :frown2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That was a harsh dream but in the end it was reflecting reality back at me


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> ...Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyep.


Flu season... I'm so careful about washing my hands, not touching my face, eating, doorknobs, avoiding people visibly ill, etc. when I'm out (and I can't remember the last time I even had a cold)... Yet for all of that, someone coughed right next to me today, and I could feel the breeze of it go across my face. Like, what the f***. I take all these precautions against catching people's sickness, and I get someone f***ing coughing _right on me_.

What defense is there against that? My immune system, I guess, hopefully doing its job.


----------



## harrison

Would be nice to go to north Queensland one day. I've never been. It's cheaper to go to Asia but we have amazing beaches up there and it's still Australia. I should go and have a look.


----------



## SplendidBob

Gah, took a topless pic in Sainsburys changing rooms today. Arms and shoulders looking pretty decent (vest at the gym, super deceptive). Thorax though, not pretty, not pretty at all (might not ever be cos I dunno how my skin is gonna pan out, its okish atm tho).

Also, to get to low body fat, its always a lower weight than you think . Just over 200lbs atm, gods probably another 30 to lose in reality.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Why is my phone draining so fast recently? I just charged it. I even cleared out cookies and uninstalled APPs. 
I'm mad>: (


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well, maybe being unmatched by Tinder gals has some value in that it’s possible I may develop a bit of a skin for rejection...perhaps. Not even sure why I’m on there, I tend to tick all the boxes for a non suitor


----------



## Crisigv

No one could ever want a disaster like me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> No one could ever want a disaster like me.


I'm not sure that's true for either of us, the question is how long they'd stick around once they truly know us


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm not sure that's true for either of us, the question is how long they'd stick around once they truly know us


True


----------



## Kevin001

Neo said:


> Cute girl I work with , she was sitting next to me at in a meeting, she swiveled to face me and waggled her foot almost touching my leg :lol I saw a few people glancing rather curiously. I was getting very hot under the collar :lol


----------



## BAH

Good thing for that doc appt in a few hrs..don't feel gud


----------



## SofaKing

These days, I feel I'm simply wasting oxygen. Joyless and depressed.


----------



## Just Lurking

Why the f*** do I have all these Russians showing up as 'people I may know'?

NO, I don't KNOW Кирилл Громов. 

I don't KNOW Дмитрий Сергеевич. Or Виктор Дятлов. Or Умар Умаров.

Nor do I f***ing care to.

Oh, and I don't know شيرو سماوي‎. Or Zöhrab Şəfiyev, either.

Remove, remove, remove, remove, remove, remove, remove, remove.

Take a f***ing HINT, Facebook!!


----------



## kivi

I remembered the time when I tried to compliment my friend's handwriting by saying "it looks like rice". I wasn't sarcastic, it looked oval as a rice. I also remember how I tried to explain it to her, it was weird.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's almost October. :shock


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's almost October. :shock


Yup


----------



## Chevy396

Amon said:


> Good thing for that doc appt in a few hrs..don't feel gud


Are you supposed to be able to feel your gud?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@Canadian Brotha @Crisigv

Oh come on! You guys are great!!!


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder who else checks that permanent banned list often lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ I've never looked at it again, I forgot it even existed, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Black As Day said:


> Why is my phone draining so fast recently? I just charged it. I even cleared out cookies and uninstalled APPs.
> I'm mad>: (


If you use android try disabling google apps that you don't use. 
If that didn't fix it try disabling the ones you use. 
Google Play Store constantly updates itself. A while ago my phone started draining _very_fast. I disabled google play store and it fixed it. It's a hassle tho because every time you want to install an app you have to re-enable it.
Gmail and other google apps also drained my battery considerably. I have just disabled everything google.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Does his makeup in his room
douse himself with cheap perfume
eyeholes in a paper bag
greatest lay I ever had
kind of guy who mates for life
gotta help him find a wife
we're a couple, when our bodies double.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

doe deer said:


> nancy


Today is a Placebo day.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

doe deer said:


> every day is a placebo day :mushy


lol I thought that while typing that, although some days are Deftones days etc too.


----------



## tehuti88

Put a free speech-to-text app on my tablet in the hopes I could use it to transcribe my old dream journal cassettes to text much less tediously. Not sure if that'll work since it didn't pick up anything (though the sound waves were moving) when I held it up to the TV. :/ Doesn't pick up recorded voices, maybe? No clue why.

Had some fun doodling around with it, though. "Talking to my tablet _exclamation mark_!" I yelled at it, and it typed, "Talking to my tablet!"

"Holy s*** sack!" my dad yelled at it...and it typed, "Holy s*** sack" (asterisks included).

"...So it's prudish," I said, and it typed, "So it's prudish" :lol


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## roxslide

Today is a weird day..... it's worse than I imagined it would be. I am in an awkward spot in between moving in with strangers and being stuck alone with my stepdad and brother (my mom is in korea). So I'm anxious about moving in with strangers but it's anxiety inducing (or just distressing) to be at home. I bought some food and brought it home because I thought they would be gone for a few hours but they were home so I put my food in the downstairs fridge to avoid them and have been hiding in my mom's room, still hungry. When I went downstairs I think my stepdad was following me, and tracking me suspiciously because I normally don't go down there.

There is something wrong with the internet but I can't touch the router because my step dad will get pissed. So I'm using my data... don't know what to do now. I could move out this weekend but am reluctant because I'm nervous about talking to my new roommates and also have too much homework the next few days to move everything right now. I'm also just reluctant to do all that back breaking work idk. But it 's really uncomfortable being here without my mom, I was going to get an airbnb while my mom was gone but I bought some new furniture and need to conserve funds again. Ahhh, this sucks.


----------



## tehuti88

You've gotten some replies from people who are actually trying to be helpful/supportive. Instead of continuing to rail at me, why not look into their advice?


----------



## CNikki

If I don't shape up now, things are only going to get worse.


----------



## Chevy396

Damn son, my legs are starting to feel like tree trunks. That includes my butt, ladies. I may have to start ****ing myself now so I can feel them up.


----------



## harrison

I'm so glad my son is not like me.


----------



## roxslide

Ok the tiny visit with one of my roommates went pretty well, they seem really cool and chill... but so normal and not dysfunctional. Which is scary to me because I am the opposite lol. I want to be excited about moving on and potentially making some friends but past experience with roommates makes it really hard to maintain optimism. 

Anyway I am going to try my best, instead of dwelling on relationships that can't be saved (past roommates, stepdad) I am going to try to pour my energy in potentially healthy and normal relationships with new people.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Self-help articles are always so amusing to read.

"Surround yourself with positive influences, take time to cultivate your social circle, if you're feeling down make plans with a friend."

Assuming that you actually have any control over that stuff. If you don't have friends, that's going to make you feel worse. Plus, if you *don't* have friends, and someone wants to befriend you, how much choice do you have in whether they become a friend? I spent 25 years being friends with someone I disliked, purely because beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## LaserBeamOCD

I'm currently thinking about my ex-partner, and how I'm angry with him for what he did to me. At the same time, I feel sorry for him, he is very insecure, has only had one other relationship in his life (he's 45), and just a sad person that he brought about himself with his behaviour. I have 'Adjustment Disorder' from what he did to me, which I won't discuss here). I'm also thinking of what positive things I can put into my life because even though he gave me a social life I never had, he took everything away. This is why I joined these forums, because I need help very badly.


----------



## tehuti88

* *





Ugh, I'm probably going to be blamed for getting that thread deleted, too. :roll I didn't report a single thing in it, didn't even bother reading the final post. Same as last time.

It's amazing how a few users severely overestimate my influence. On every other forum I'm a speck of dirt, nobody even knows I exist.


----------



## Winds

Even though I'm yawning, I'm still not ready to go to sleep due to feeling a bit energetic.


----------



## Steve French

Facebook is telling me it's my uncle's birthday today. To wish him a good one. Thing is he has been dead for a few years now. Good guy. Came out of many years of drug and alcohol addiction a bit strange and all, but had a good heart. About the only one of my relatives that ever tried to connect with me. Always handing me cds of the good oldies. Died of liver cancer. It was a sorry sight. He had all sorts of funny stories and ideas and such. My great grandfather worked with Trudeau's great grandfather or something like that on his mother's side. This was extrapolated through many tellings to be that we were good close blood relatives with the PM's family. Canadian royalty. In addition to being Scottish royalty apparently.


----------



## tehuti88

Just learned of this tonight.










I'm getting a distinct @splendidbob vibe.

Goodnight SAS.


----------



## Steve French

There's a couple of words out there I have mispronounced for some period of time. No longer, but for some time at the time. A result of ignorance due to phonics and encountering words in print but not in speech, or not seeing the difference. Misled and epitome come to mind. It is a source of great shame.


----------



## SplendidBob

tehuti88 said:


> Just learned of this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a distinct @splendidbob vibe.
> 
> Goodnight SAS.


Oh yeh, its an awesome film.

Well, maybe not awesome . But worth a watch.


----------



## CNikki

Just a few months ago, I had motivation and confidence. I could've put my mind to anything and get better results than I've expected. It's like I knew what to do without being instructed with any outside sources. Now, I completely forgot about all of it. I'm not finding the drive at all and looking every which way to find that spark again. What the hell happened?

On a side note, I'm so tempted on answering some questions with half-truths/genuine response due to frustration from said-half-truths. Of course, I'm a coward and don't want certain people to get any further ideas about myself. So much for not caring about what other people think...


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> I've been informed at least 5-6 times now that just because of my home state, I must be especially shallow.


Oh cool, just been informed of it again. I joked about it before, but the truth is, I was trying to make it hurt less because I was hoping I'd stop seeing such comments. But nope. Still seeing them.


* *





Feels super great, as a nearly 41-year-old, perpetually unwanted and ridiculed foreveralone woman, to keep having people about half your age tell you how shallow you are that *no men have ever wanted you*.

Seems like a pretty *shallow* judgement in and of itself.

But no, that's not possible. I'm the shallow one. And that's why no guy has ever once looked my way, unless of course it's to jeer at the fat old cow.

Being serious for once, I honestly can't figure out the logic of this. It's really impossible to believe I'm that alone and unwanted? That I can know EXACTLY how the pain feels, and I've been feeling that pain _about as long as other people have been alive_?

(Seriously, try being over 40 and always unloved, PLUS frequently ridiculed, and then tell me how it feels. By then I'll be in my sixties and still alone. (But I'm 95% sure you'll have a significant other well before you hit 40--because I've seen it happen repeatedly.) That is, IF I'm still alive. Rather hoping I don't live that long, but not because I won't have a boyfriend; turns out I have some bigger problems, like probably being homeless (since I'm unable to work--something you're not familiar with) and having no health care for my medical issues and so probably dying when my kidneys fail. But, _do_ please keep complaining that having no SO is the worst problem ever.)

I mean, maybe I _am_ shallow, but--*no guy has ever given me the chance to find out*!

Here's the really ironic thing. The people calling me shallow _already have more romantic experience_ than I have--*and have already rejected other people*. AND I know for a fact they would never in a million years give ME a chance if I were interested in them. Thank God I'm not, I've had enough rejection and humiliation. (Funny though, because we share a few of the same interests that they INSIST are interests I cannot have. They'll never know, because I'm just some old ugly shallow ***** to them, obviously I'm lying.)

Yeah, like I said...feels REALLY great. Please tell me again, when I wake up in the morning without a boyfriend, spend the day without a boyfriend, and go to bed without a boyfriend, without once ever having had to reject anyone, for the past *almost-41 years*, how _I_ am the shallow one.

...I always like to pride myself on at least not being the sort to make such kneejerk generalizations about other people I barely know. I sure don't accuse all guys of being "shallow" just because they don't want _me_. (Seems I'd need a really overinflated sense of self-worth to make a claim like that, anyway. EVERYONE ELSE but me is wrong for having preferences? :| ) But what is the point of this high ground? Others constantly make unflattering assumptions about me anyway.


----------



## zonebox

I'm trying to understand my desire to be heard by strangers, it makes no sense to me. I am so conflicted, I don't want to belong yet I want to participate, it is all so confusing these thoughts of mine. I think I just get bored being in my head all of the time, and need a different perspective, instead of having long conversations with myself I want to engage with others. When that time comes though, and I do engage in conversations, I find that I've had similar conversations throughout the decades, many times over, and I may as well be talking to myself. Human nature is too predictable, which is very depressing. I miss being young, mostly because that is when the world was new, and not so easily understood. The tastes, smells, sensations, everything was new.. now it is all getting bland.

I've been there, I've done that, I know the likely outcome. My desire to experience new things is growing, but my search has yielded few results, 

Reincarnation makes sense in a way, once you get old and tired, the world gets old and tired alongside you. What better way than to start over.. if I were a designer of my own virtual worlds, I would deliberately suppress my memories, in an attempt to experience everything anew in such worlds of my own creation. I like to daydream a lot, and such fantasy scenarios often play out in my mind, and I hope the future brings such technological advances where we can do the such, it would be bliss.


----------



## CNikki

Being alone is endurable. Being lonely is unbearable.


----------



## Neal

Im pretty sure I just destroyed the one good thing I had in my life.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s amazing the wave of depression that can wash over you when your sports team loses a match


----------



## SamanthaStrange

CNikki said:


> Being alone is endurable. Being lonely is unbearable.


Agree.


----------



## roxslide

Ok that's it. I am so tired of this guy low-key disrespecting me all the time. I am not helping him anymore so he can go on all his mountain climbing trips and also before I move out I am going to "organise" the living room like he does (aka, throw other people's stuff around or even in the garbage but leave his own **** everywhere) all the time. I am done, don't care if I am not welcome here anymore. I mean I was never welcome to begin with, obviously.

I get why my mom had her rage out last Xmas about just this and threatened to leave him. He is actually really rude and intolerable to live with.


----------



## Chevy396

The best highs in life come from successfully accomplishing positive goals. It's not as intense as drugs, but it lasts longer and is more fulfilling. Kind of like extended release heroin. And instead of being judged for getting high, it simply keeps on triggering smaller highs in other people when they applaud you. Almost as if you were in a hippy drug den, where they only applaud you for doing drugs and having sex. Whether this is right or wrong is up to God.


----------



## funnynihilist

finallyclosed said:


> The best highs in life come from successfully accomplishing positive goals. It's not as intense as drugs, but it lasts longer and is more fulfilling. Kind of like extended release heroin. And instead of being judged for getting high, it simply keeps on triggering smaller highs in other people when they applaud you. Almost as if you were in a hippy drug den, where they only applaud you for doing drugs and having sex. Whether this is right or wrong is up to God.


The problem with this is who decides what is a "positive goal"?


----------



## Crisigv

Today barely existed


----------



## funnynihilist

Crisigv said:


> Today barely existed


What does that mean?


----------



## funnynihilist

When you see other people get things somewhat easily it makes you think that those people naturally belong in this world.


----------



## Chevy396

funnynihilist said:


> The problem with this is who decides what is a "positive goal"?


I would say in this case it would be whatever society you live in.


----------



## Chevy396

I cleaned my ear a little too violently and now it's bleeding. I hope I didn't do any permanent damage.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I know who you are so obviously don't quote me lol... I'm not interested in pretending I don't know anymore.


----------



## TryingMara

Ah, well that was a kick to the gut.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My re-connection with an old friend of mine from high school went swimmingly today. He wants to stay in touch, which is nice.

Now I am thinking of "her" again.

:sigh



finallyclosed said:


> I cleaned my ear a little too violently and now it's bleeding. I hope I didn't do any permanent damage.


You used a q-tip? Be careful with those.


----------



## funnynihilist

When you think about it, the way most people derive meaning in their lives is through meeting the expectations of other beings both real and imagined.


----------



## CNikki

Guess one has to be loud, rude and generally obnoxious in order to be given good recognition. Alright, note taken.


----------



## Chevy396

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You used a q-tip? Be careful with those.


Yeah, is there a better way?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

finallyclosed said:


> Yeah, is there a better way?


I use earwax removal drops. They gently remove excess wax.


----------



## Chevy396

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I use earwax removal drops. They gently remove excess wax.


Thanks, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## harrison

I suppose I'd better see my psychiatrist one more time before he retires. He sent me a letter. He diagnosed me after my memorable manic episode about 5 or 6 years ago but I've never had a huge amount of faith in him. He might be able to recommend someone else though and he has my notes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well, that’s mistake number 1. I simply have no talent for this. My social dysfunction capabilities are astounding


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I don't know how to distract myself, and it's too early to go to bed.


----------



## The Library of Emma

"Chaos. Confusion. Not much alignment. A winter of problems."


----------



## Crisigv

I'd love to see a dermatologist.


----------



## Chevy396

Haven't been this high for a while without anxiety. Thanks weed god.


----------



## Steve French

Was thinking about putting my English skills to use and doing some freelance writing. I need some sort of work that is flexible. All these local businesses are wanting 12 hours a day 6 days a week. Too much.


----------



## komorikun

I took the bus yesterday while braless and wearing the grinch pajama pants borrowed from a college boy. No wallet, no purse, no backpack, no cell phone. Just $3.00 in change and a piece of paper with an address on it in my pockets. 

If anyone wants to guess how this happened.....


----------



## SplendidBob

I am just off to browse the "Post something you want to tell your crush or romantic partner" thread and pretend everything is aimed at me.

Good night SAS


----------



## Wanderlust26

Thinking about two past opportunities that I passed up on all because I was shy and self-conscious. I regret not taking the leap so much. Because of that I'm still alone and depressed to this day.


----------



## crimeclub

Vox doesn't show up in my youtube feed despite being subscribed, which sucks because it's possibly the best channel on youtube.


----------



## AussiePea

VR or triple screens?


----------



## Suede1971

People should relax, stop taking life so seriously and how other people view them.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I took the bus yesterday while braless and wearing the grinch pajama pants borrowed from a college boy. No wallet, no purse, no backpack, no cell phone. Just $3.00 in change and a piece of paper with an address on it in my pockets.
> 
> If anyone wants to guess how this happened.....


I hope you wasn't robbed or something?


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> I took the bus yesterday while braless and wearing the grinch pajama pants borrowed from a college boy. No wallet, no purse, no backpack, no cell phone. Just $3.00 in change and a piece of paper with an address on it in my pockets.
> 
> If anyone wants to guess how this happened.....


Got locked out?


----------



## twistix

Have they forgotten my order? I'm too timid to bring it up.

Update: :sigh they did forget


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> I took the bus yesterday while braless and wearing the grinch pajama pants borrowed from a college boy. No wallet, no purse, no backpack, no cell phone. Just $3.00 in change and a piece of paper with an address on it in my pockets.
> 
> If anyone wants to guess how this happened.....


You obviously slept with this college boy to get his grinch pajamas.


----------



## tehuti88

Nothing else to say...?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There was one of those car type attacks here yesterday. They are calling it “potential terrorism” for the moment and so far there aren’t any casualties from the injured parties. Just watched the video they released and it’s disturbing, made my eyes water. All the madness ended downtown maybe 6-8 blocks from my bros place. I’ve texted and left a voicemail so hopefully he’ll ring me back shortly. Absolutely nuts! It can happen anywhere at any time


----------



## KaitlynRose

I have tried. Really, for years now I have tried everything in my power to get into contact with him again, in the vain hope that, one day, we could have the mentor relationship we had before... but to no avail. At this point, I do not even know if he is alive or dead.

I should find others, he would say (had said, for a long time)-- to fulfill my needs, to find satisfaction in my life. I should move on from him. But it seems I cannot. I cannot find anyone who had wisdom even comparable to he, let alone that fulfilled my needs as completely as he did.

At this point, all I can do is hope he still cares for me, still thinks of me, still checks up on me from the shadows, and will one day reach out. Otherwise, I will spend the next 2 years feeling as hollow as I do now, yearning, _craving_ the company of the wise mentor (and best friend) I once had.

...Until that day comes, empty I shall remain.


----------



## funnynihilist

Tired


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> I hope you wasn't robbed or something?


No, not that bad.



finallyclosed said:


> You obviously slept with this college boy to get his grinch pajamas.


I wish. The neighbor is cute. Luckily he is short, so the pants fit okay.



firestar said:


> Got locked out?


Correct. I went down to get my UPS package and was pretty sure I hadn't locked the door, so I didn't bring my keys with me....Guess all the places I've lived in for the past 10 years only had deadbolts, so I got used to that.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Luckily he is short, so the pants fit okay.


Why did you need his pants? You went out to get your package with short shorts or something?


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Why did you need his pants? You went out to get your package with short shorts or something?


With shorts on. It was like 60-65 degrees outside.


----------



## tehuti88

*taps foot & waits*


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> With shorts on. It was like 60-65 degrees outside.


Thats cold? Perfect weather


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> I wish. The neighbor is cute. Luckily he is short, so the pants fit okay.


Well, now is probably your shot since he already let you wear his pajamas. You need to figure out how to take advantage of this situation. >


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Thats cold? Perfect weather


Too cold for shorts unless you are jogging. You don't go outside very much, right? Except house to car, car to work, work to car, etc. Never walk to the store or anything. I imagine people who drive everywhere don't experience weather very much.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Too cold for shorts unless you are jogging. You don't go outside very much, right? Except house to car, car to work, work to car, etc. Never walk to the store or anything. I imagine people who drive everywhere don't experience weather very much.


I disagree. Nowadays? Yeah not outside that much unless walking to church or taking out trash but I used to be outside daily until I was 22 playing ball, walking to class, etc. Perfect weather for shorts :yes


----------



## riverbird

I don't follow the Jeepers Creepers movies. I saw some of the first one and wasn't that interested. I just looked up the third movie and the first thing that came up was a link to an article about how the director, Victor Salva, a convicted child molester who spend time in prison in 1988, included jokes about child molestation into the movie which were cut before the theatrical release was released. This has triggered me. As a survivor of childhood sexual abuse, this pisses me off. I can't get over the feeling of disgust that is running all over my body right now. Ughhhhhh.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I don't understand my family's paranoia over crime stats in the area. Yeah, the crime here is pretty bad for a mid-sized city and I don't want to condemn people for wanting to feel safe by carrying a small pistol at home, but this crap is going too far. I grew up in a middle-class, primarily white neighborhood but we all went to school in the hood where we gained street smarts that have proven to be useful even after graduation. I know how to and have handled stressful situations without the aid of any weapons, so I see no purpose to spend so much money on a gun for myself. Please don't convince me that I "need" a gun because I don't.


----------



## roxslide

Aaaaah I need to get up.


----------



## Nitrogen

I like how the subreddit for my city usually has a post every 3-5 days about the difficulty of finding things to do and actually having a social life.

So it definitely isn't just me. And these people don't even have social issues, presumably.


----------



## CNikki

This brain simply does not want to cooperate. I swear that I must have ADD. -_-


----------



## Steve French

I look at the calendar and what do you know, my psychiatrist appointment is ten days away. Not sure what I'm going to say to the guy, or what he'll ask. The last time I tried this it wasn't very successful. I have this feeling in my gut like "run away, run away". Goes against all my upbringing and social conditioning to dump all my problems on some stranger. I do so want to improve in life though. I don't exactly have high hopes on that front from this situation. Seeing an expert who has a thousand other patients for one hour a day once a month doesn't exactly create an environment where I can get a lot of hands on guidance. I suppose the best outcome is I get some pills that enable me to work on myself.


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh why did she have me talk to him......anxiety hello.


----------



## tehuti88

Nitrogen said:


> I like how the subreddit for my city usually has a post every 3-5 days about the difficulty of finding things to do and actually having a social life.
> 
> So it definitely isn't just me. And these people don't even have social issues, presumably.


My town doesn't even have a subreddit... :/

Looked up a Michigan subreddit instead and found a post from somebody asking about my hometown. And read this response:



> Lived in Cheboygan for awhile before and have some family there. A couple things: 1. There are some restaurants and things to do, but it gets boring quick. My recommendation is getting a hobby involving nature, like hiking, snowshoeing, kayaking.
> 
> If you don't have a lot of work/hobbies keeping you busy year round, you will either end up an alcoholic or depressed. Summer in Cheboygan can be a lot of fun, winter not so much.
> And don't let the small town charm fool you, there are a lot of s****y people. So just be careful at first.
> Have funnnn


Well that's a glowing endorsement.

...But yeah. My former psychologist kept trying to hint that me being unable to find a social life around here was solely my fault. I beg to differ. Even she couldn't come up with ideas for anything for me to do, aside from visit a "drumming group" with a another client (who stood me up the very night she was supposed to pick me up), or go window shopping _with my case manager_ (pathetic) when most of the shops were closed for the season (and that wasn't even in my hometown but a neighboring town). :roll


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like the sound my fingernails make scrolling down the screen.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> My town doesn't even have a subreddit... :/
> 
> Looked up a Michigan subreddit instead and found a post from somebody asking about my hometown. And read this response:
> 
> Well that's a glowing endorsement.


lol my hometown is often considered one of the worst in the UK. When people list them in news articles it will usually make top 10 and it's been voted number 1 worst a few times, also comes up in discussions of worst places in the UK often. A few years back everyone I revealed my hometown to irl who had heard of the town had the exact same 'I feel sorry for you/damn' type reaction. Depending on where you live/go in the town though it does vary.

edit:



> ****ing [my hometown.] It's the town at the end of humanity.





> I was in my parked car in [my hometown] (everything was off) and someone came up to try and key it. I scared him off though.





> I was on my way to the [venue] in [my hometown]for a gig once and had all our equipment in the car boot (as you do). As we were stuck in traffic, someone came up to the car and attempted to open the boot while the car was on! They obviously managed to break something because as we pulled into the car park we noticed the boot had opened!





> I live in the North but was raised within ten miles of [my hometown.] Whenever I hear southerners talk about how bad the North is I just think "Man, have you ever been to [my hometown]?". Worst place in the country but still manages to be within the top quartile in terms of cost of living.





paraphrasing said:


> Terrible place, the worst social problems of post industrial England with prices that match London.


(it's actually a lot cheaper than London, because where isn't?)

Also has a reputation for both right wing and Islamic radicalism. Also a bizarre number of peculiar car crashes in some areas and gun crime.

It's actually not _that _ bad. I could see it being in top 20 worst easily, but on the higher end probably somewhere after 10, because I can think of some real ****holes in other areas.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Even when I feel neutral my actions/choices still make everyone else uncomfortable. This is why I always want to be alone


----------



## Dissonance

Need to get it together. I think me being tired has caused me some grief.


----------



## Nitrogen

tehuti88 said:


> My town doesn't even have a subreddit... :/
> 
> Looked up a Michigan subreddit instead and found a post from somebody asking about my hometown. And read this response:
> 
> Well that's a glowing endorsement.
> 
> ...But yeah. My former psychologist kept trying to hint that me being unable to find a social life around here was solely my fault. I beg to differ. Even she couldn't come up with ideas for anything for me to do, aside from visit a "drumming group" with a another client (who stood me up the very night she was supposed to pick me up), or go window shopping _with my case manager_ (pathetic) when most of the shops were closed for the season (and that wasn't even in my hometown but a neighboring town). :roll


The area I live in is weird because it isn't terribly small but has a very isolated and small town feel to it. You would never believe that there's 70k+ people actually living here given how desolate it feels. I used to feel paranoid for years feeling like I was doing something wrong in regards to socializing here and not connecting with anyone but it seems to be a pretty common narrative now that I've dug deeper.

I was actually in a different town of a similar size with my dad once and we passed by this huge shopping center that I could never imagine seeing anything similar where I live. I actually looked up the Meetup groups there out of curiosity and there's way more activity versus here.

I certainly have tried to get out more but it seems impossible, and the main form of socializing here seems to be pub crawling which I'm not really interested in at all. Non-drinking activities are scarce. Even asking my former psychologist about ideas she seemed to be drawing a blank. I'm very desperate to leave, I just have to finish up my degree first and it feels like it's taking forever.


----------



## novalax

1/08/2017:


novalax said:


> Join the Madison Investment Fund.


I find out if I have an interview with them on Monday/Tuesday. A few of the managers said they would pull for me when they decide who gets interviews. Also the VP of the financial algorithm association said he wants to meet for lunch tomorrow. All good signs I guess...


----------



## CNikki

About how my mind is ridden of anxiety and that I can't sleep...and I have to get up early and somehow suppress it. Same thing all over again.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I should go to bed. I'm getting tired.....


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I might be a target of identity theft for the third time. -___-

My card got declined on a cup of coffee today. Checked my statements online to see what the fuss was about, and sure enough there appeared to be something fishy. Luckily, the manager of the coffee shop was standing behind me and offered to pay for my order. I was a bit stunned at the gesture since no stranger has ever paid for me before, so I could only give him a puzzled look and say "seriously?" with a less-than-grateful tone of voice and vibe. But thank you Mr. Manager. Or should I call you "Hot Vanilla Latte?"


----------



## Lohikaarme

Oh no, not again. :afr


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Oh no, not again. :afr


 what's wrong?


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> what's wrong?


Nevermind, it's alright now


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Nothing else to say...?





tehuti88 said:


> *taps foot & waits*


Yeah, that's pretty much the reply I was expecting. A cheap jab and then absolute silence. Yet I'm supposedly the one with the problem? Uh-huh, whatever.

Glad I helped you feel better about yourself. It's nice to be useful for something. :roll


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I just realised my profile picture has been set to friends only for who knows how long so I guess basically nobody saw my last few anyway.


----------



## tehuti88

A Spam mail entitled, "Thank you for making the commitment!" from something called "HeForShe." E-mail address, *[email protected]*

They've _found_ me. :afr :afr :afr

I feel like I should be tagging Splendidbob again re: feemals but I must surely be bothering him by now.

...

*Googles to see if it's for real*
*expects to find some Red Pill site*

:O "Unwomen" actually stands for "United Nations Entity For Gender Equality & The Empowerment of Women"! OMG such an unfortunate URL, what were they thinking?? :lol :lol :lol

False alarm, Splendidbob.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My phone interview in an hour. :afr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nobody is paying attention to me. Whatever I’m feeling/thinking is likely in my mind not reality. Everyone out in public is a zombie with singular focus on themselves. Nobody is paying attention or reacting to the other people within their vicinity. Nobody loves people watching & casual eavesdropping & gossiping. Those things aren’t some of man’s most favourite past times & part of the reason to get out & about in the first place for many. I am invisible to them all & my mind/body is just overactive with purely false impressions...This I must repeat to myself until it is the only truth I know & I too am a carefree zombie like everyone else


----------



## tehuti88

That "Post something you'd like to tell a fellow SAS user" thread is starting to lose its point, I'm seeing more comments in there that are decidedly not positive (by that I mean insulting, should make that clear), which is strictly prohibited right in the first post.

It'd suck for that thread to end up ruined. Sometimes I like to hope the positive comments are about me (even if they probably aren't). :sigh


----------



## shyvr6

tehuti88 said:


> That "Post something you'd like to tell a fellow SAS user" thread is starting to lose its point, I'm seeing more comments in there that are decidedly not positive (by that I mean insulting, should make that clear), which is strictly prohibited right in the first post.


Not surprised. That's why similar threads were closed and not allowed anymore in the past, but maybe the only positive rule will help deter most of it.



Afreen88 said:


> I finished university a few years ago and I've forgotten 99.9% of what I learned. Does anybody actually remember that stuff?


I remember a good portion of it although math is a different story.


----------



## Chevy396

"Let us eat and drink, for tomorrow we die..."


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't understand the hate moths get. They're just like a butterfly with the way they look.


----------



## harrison

I'm starting to sell on ebay again but some people just drive me nuts. Separating people from their money can be quite a process sometimes.


----------



## Chevy396

I want my tombstone to read "Hurry up and resurrect my *** (with science, not Jesus)! I'm bored.".


----------



## funnynihilist

finallyclosed said:


> I want my tombstone to read "Hurry up and resurrect my *** (with science, not Jesus)! I'm bored.".


I want mine to say "Nothing Happened..."


----------



## CNikki

Should head to bed before my mind goes a thousand miles per minute again.

...Nope, too late.

Skimming through my life and situations and loathing on how much of a failure I am.

_Help. :cry_


----------



## Chevy396

I would have to be really clueless not to assume that most of the women of SAS have their own private little social network where they compare notes. Since it's so much like college. I just haven't quite figured out how to turn that to my advantage yet.


----------



## funnynihilist

blech


----------



## lackofflife

its 4 am why the **** am i not sleeping


----------



## novalax

novalax said:


> 1/08/2017:
> 
> I find out if I have an interview with MIF on Monday/Tuesday. A few of the managers said they would pull for me when they decide who gets interviews. Also the VP of the financial algorithm association said he wants to meet for lunch tomorrow. All good signs I guess...


The president officially extended an offer for me to join the financial algorithm association. Now, I have to focus on MIF. I guess thats good...


----------



## feels

Dunno if the citalopram finally kicking in or if I'm just having a really good day lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Some guy who joined this month (but obviously not,) sent me a pm with a bunch of screenshots of YouTube videos I made years ago in saying I was hot (why?) I was like 'don't message me again' and then I just went and looked and he's been banned. 

LOL.


----------



## Chevy396

feels said:


> Dunno if the citalopram finally kicking in or if I'm just having a really good day lol


Both! Who cares, long as it's a good day.


----------



## Crisigv

That was a nice surprise visit from my aunt.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> Some guy who joined this month (but obviously not,) sent me a pm with a bunch of screenshots of YouTube videos I made years ago in saying I was hot (why?) I was like 'don't message me again' and then I just went and looked and he's been banned.
> 
> LOL.


Aw, and here I thought I was the one he wanted to marry and have children with.

Fooled yet again. :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## TheWelshOne

tehuti88 said:


> Aw, and here I thought I was the one he wanted to marry and have children with.
> 
> Fooled yet again. :crying: :crying: :crying:


Aw, you got one too? He signed mine ljubo/TheInvisibleHand... And I've just realised the PM's disappeared.


----------



## Chevy396

Nice


----------



## tehuti88

TheWelshOne said:


> Aw, you got one too?


He's cheated on me already?! I will never be _loooooooooooved_... :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## novalax

novalax said:


> The president officially extended an offer for me to join the financial algorithm association. Now, I have to focus on MIF. I guess thats good...


Just got the email saying MIF will give me an interview. I'm absolutely terrified now.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm just not normal enough.


----------



## Chevy396

Short term memory is over rated.


----------



## Chevy396

Crisigv said:


> I'm just not normal enough.


So what's the next step?


----------



## funnynihilist

My turntable and records have been stored away since I moved 5 years ago. I've been thinking about pulling all of this out again. I'm sure I have around 1000 LPs in boxes but I don't even remember what I have anymore. I'm sure the turntable will need a new belt and who knows if the record vacuum still works.


----------



## Crisigv

finallyclosed said:


> So what's the next step?


I don't have a plan.


----------



## Chevy396

Crisigv said:


> I don't have a plan.


Sounds like a good first step.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

TheWelshOne said:


> Aw, you got one too? He signed mine ljubo/TheInvisibleHand... And I've just realised the PM's disappeared.


Yeah he has been harassing me and faking my identity for almost a year....


----------



## Chevy396

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Yeah he has been harassing me and faking my identity for almost a year....


Almost...


----------



## roxslide

My sister asked me to speak at her wedding and I haven't written the speech yet. I'm kind of nervous, 70 people will hear it but I'm not really bothered about messing up, I think people understand that but everytime I even think about what I might say I just start bawling, I love my sister so much and am so happy for her it actually hurts. Idk how I am going to make through the actual speech, I think I might break down lol. It's the emotional vulnerability that makes me uncomfortable I guess.


----------



## Chevy396

"Don't remember much. Just fragments."


----------



## Barakiel

The creepypasta wiki has some really creative intriguing stuff once you wade through the more cliched stories. In particular I used to read works in the places category that I can only describe as "ambient literature", they're more focused on creating a mood or atmosphere and seem to be mostly written by amateurs (creepypasta basically means amateur horror stories nowadays right? I'm kinda bugged by the 4chan associations of the name too tbh, but I guess it's outgrown that as well). I say that 'cause the wiki hosts works from Poe and Lovecraft and other professional writers.

Also spent a lot of time on r/nosleep as well, at night not catching any sleep of course haha. :blank


----------



## Chevy396

As an engineer, having a pool table is a great reminder of how geometry works, and the precise finality of it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My reactions to things are annoying the hell out me. It's like the hemispheres of my brain are playing a constant tug of war. There's not certainty or unity on anything


----------



## tehuti88

Barakiel said:


> The creepypasta wiki has some really creative intriguing stuff once you wade through the more cliched stories. In particular I used to read works in the places category that I can only describe as "ambient literature", they're more focused on creating a mood or atmosphere and seem to be mostly written by amateurs (creepypasta basically means amateur horror stories nowadays right? I'm kinda bugged by the 4chan associations of the name too tbh, but I guess it's outgrown that as well). I say that 'cause the wiki hosts works from Poe and Lovecraft and other professional writers.
> 
> Also spent a lot of time on r/nosleep as well, at night not catching any sleep of course haha. :blank


Recommend some good ones...? (I get annoyed wading through them sometimes.)


----------



## Barakiel

tehuti88 said:


> Recommend some good ones...? (I get annoyed wading through them sometimes.)


Oh, sorry that was something I did mostly in 2013-14, if anything I was just reminiscing and should have mentioned that in my post lol.

There are some from r/nosleep I found memorable, like "World's Best School Psychologist", I don't remember any "ambient" story by name but they are usually in the 2nd person if that helps.


----------



## Barakiel

There's one about a mysterious cafe that gives you instructions to get there (that's how a few of them go), but I'm having trouble finding it sadly, I remember it being pretty well written.

EDIT: I think I found some! Dunno how good it is, I just remember being intrigued by these. 
http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/Good's_Diner

https://www.creepypasta.com/the-50s-restaurant/


----------



## BAH

Wat


----------



## Steve French

The cucumber is a fruit. My life is a lie.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm not the type of person to overcome things. I let them ruin me.


----------



## cybernaut

Im taking this 1-credit public presentation course for my Masters that involves standing in front of the class and talking for 6 -10 minutes. Then, the whole class& the professor tell you the good and bad about your presentation skills.

Bad:Montone, stiff, talk fast, 'I want to hug you because you look so stiff!', 'You're hugging the wall, instead of engaging with the class. Be confident.'

Good: Interesting topic, organized, knowledgeable, 'You sound like you know what you're talking about', 'I learned something new today.'

Well, its finally good to know how people view me in a school based setting.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki

A lot can happen within a day. Oh boy...


----------



## SplendidBob

Definite numbness in my fingers today. Which is impossible according to the last physio I had.

Also seasonal depression on its way, I am pretty sure. Need my ****ing GP's surgery to approve agomelatine for me to try asap.


----------



## greentea33

I need Halloween decor.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sometimes it’s in the marrow, too deep to do anything about


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I don't know why that happened.


----------



## Pongowaffle

After weeks of acting coldly towards me like she does not even know me, she is being very warm and chummy with me again all of a sudden. It was really unexpected. Something bad have to had happened with she and her new friends. Now she is lonely again and back to her only social option. Her worst social option. I am just going to make the best of it. It is temporary.


----------



## harrison

funnynihilist said:


> My turntable and records have been stored away since I moved 5 years ago. I've been thinking about pulling all of this out again. *I'm sure I have around 1000 LPs i*n boxes but I don't even remember what I have anymore. I'm sure the turntable will need a new belt and who knows if the record vacuum still works.


That's a lot of LP's. I had a huge amount back in the 70's - it's strange to me now that it's all sort of popular again. I gradually let go of all mine, plus my old turntable. Maybe I should get another one.

It was much more fun back then with the LP's. They were objects in themselves that you could appreciate - look at the photos etc. When it changed to cassettes it was crap - too small. Now I just look up all my old favourites on Youtube - but it's really not the same. But I guess nothing compares to when you're young.


----------



## harrison

Talking of old LP's I'm pretty sure this was the first I ever bought - My Dad was very annoyed that I'd spent my pocket money on it and let me know in no uncertain terms. I remember him saying if I was going to buy crap like that he wouldn't give me or my sister any more money.

I'd probably been playing this song - very loudly, it was a bit of a personal favourite. You don't really realise what your parents put up with until much later.


----------



## Steve French

Having a thought to going and buying a 2 litre of Royal Red and drinking er on down. You know, the dirty, ****ty wine that the bums drink. Sometimes I like to just get done and gone.


----------



## coeur_brise

I think I am addicted to potato chips. I'm getting this v strange high. Oh god. TLC, here I come.


----------



## PocketoAlice

I'm thinking about something sweet, or rather someone. I'm not ready to date again, but after becoming friends with my ex in the heat of breaking up with my boyfriend... I can definitely tell there is still some lingering romantic tension between us, especially as we never really got to develop an actual relationship with one another due to circumstances. The distance is still lodged in my heart, but I catch my mind on him now and again.

He's so cute, short and delicate with the sweetest smile and most elegant eyes. He very often gets mistaken for a cute girl, but his ever so slightly masculine jaw gives him away. By far the most beautiful soul I have ever met, there is so much love for the world in his little heart despite the pain he's endured in life and I just want to wrap him up and protect him like the cute little gem he is.

I'll be damned if I give it away that I feel this way about him now, there's no way in hell I want to let him be some rebound fling especially while I feel so irritated and unhappy at the thought of another relationship right now. Honestly, I'd be happier remaining friends through time if that's what it came to. His texts and dorky antics brighten my days and I didn't realize just how much I missed this goofball.

TLDR; the cold-hearted creepy girl is having sappy feels, surprise surprise.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

When you find out that your sister-in-law is acquaintances with the shooter's girlfriend and she shows you pictures of them together at a wedding.

Small world.

(Also casually waiting on people with alt-right views to attempt singling me out because of my ethnic background coming from a family with some Islamic members that is in no way the extreme sort when I in fact am a U.S. citizen by birth and not affiliated with any religion.)


----------



## funnynihilist

^wait, what?!?!


----------



## Flora20

That I wish I had something good to eat :/ but too broke..


----------



## funnynihilist

harrison said:


> That's a lot of LP's. I had a huge amount back in the 70's - it's strange to me now that it's all sort of popular again. I gradually let go of all mine, plus my old turntable. Maybe I should get another one.
> 
> It was much more fun back then with the LP's. They were objects in themselves that you could appreciate - look at the photos etc. When it changed to cassettes it was crap - too small. Now I just look up all my old favourites on Youtube - but it's really not the same. But I guess nothing compares to when you're young.


I started collecting vinyl in the early 90s. People were literally just giving away records back then.
I quit sometime around 2007 because it was around that time I got a really good CD player which sounded great.
Then I started rebuying my favorite records on CD.
Now I have a dedicated music server with thousands of songs on it.
Now CDs are dirt cheap so I buy CDs and rip them on to the server as lossless files.
But I keep thinking about my turntable in the closet and all those records in the boxes...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

acidicwithpanic said:


> When you find out that your sister-in-law is acquaintances with the shooter's girlfriend and she shows you pictures of them together at a wedding.
> 
> Small world.
> 
> (Also casually waiting on people with alt-right views to attempt singling me out because of my ethnic background coming from a family with some Islamic members that is in no way the extreme sort when I in fact am a U.S. citizen by birth and not affiliated with any religion.)


Reminds me of this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_degrees_of_separation



PocketoAlice said:


> I'm thinking about something sweet, or rather someone. I'm not ready to date again, but after becoming friends with my ex in the heat of breaking up with my boyfriend... I can definitely tell there is still some lingering romantic tension between us, especially as we never really got to develop an actual relationship with one another due to circumstances. The distance is still lodged in my heart, but I catch my mind on him now and again.
> 
> He's so cute, short and delicate with the sweetest smile and most elegant eyes. He very often gets mistaken for a cute girl, but his ever so slightly masculine jaw gives him away. By far the most beautiful soul I have ever met, there is so much love for the world in his little heart despite the pain he's endured in life and I just want to wrap him up and protect him like the cute little gem he is.
> 
> I'll be damned if I give it away that I feel this way about him now, there's no way in hell I want to let him be some rebound fling especially while I feel so irritated and unhappy at the thought of another relationship right now. Honestly, I'd be happier remaining friends through time if that's what it came to. His texts and dorky antics brighten my days and I didn't realize just how much I missed this goofball.
> 
> TLDR; the cold-hearted creepy girl is having sappy feels, surprise surprise.


He sounds really cute.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can’t believe it’s taken me 3 hours to find such an obvious solution.

Also, you were right, checking a YouTube instructional vid worked whereas the links on google didn’t. I’ll have to make more of a habit of it


----------



## silentstruggle

i need someone to talk too. life is so lonely


----------



## funnynihilist

Tired and bored at the same time


----------



## novalax

novalax said:


> Just got the email saying MIF will give me an interview. I'm absolutely terrified now.


I made some informal meetings with MIF managers, I'm starting this might actually happen. we will see...


----------



## funnynihilist

The activity on this site is slowing noticeably.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I want to buy an xacto knife for paper craft.










But I am a cutter, so...


----------



## mt moyt

there's all this hype about being natural these days. climate change aside, everyone wants natural products - food, shampoos, soaps, clothes. but how do we know for sure natural is really so good? Nature itself isn't perfect.
id like to see a futuristic cyborg, robotic hype. soap too harsh for your skin? well, then you have the option to get cyborg skin. id definitely get on board

smoking bad for your lungs? well they should be looking for ways to make our lungs immune, not to stop smoking


----------



## acidicwithpanic

mt moyt said:


> there's all this hype about being natural these days. climate change aside, everyone wants natural products - food, shampoos, soaps, clothes. but how do we know for sure natural is really so good? Nature itself isn't perfect.
> id like to see a futuristic cyborg, robotic hype. soap too harsh for your skin? well, then you have the option to get cyborg skin. id definitely get on board
> 
> smoking bad for your lungs? well they should be looking for ways to make our lungs immune, not to stop smoking


This. I occasionally do weed and even I find the whole argument of "BUT IT'S ALL NATURAL!" to legalize weed is stupid. You know what else is natural?

Poison ivy.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

funnynihilist said:


> ^wait, what?!?!


Yeah. I nearly spit out my water when she showed me the picture.

And this surprisingly isn't my first time knowing or running into people who are connected with a criminal that made serious headline news lol. Maybe I should start doing background checks on everyone I know. :O


----------



## roxslide

Uhhhh what? I think it says I'm online on skype when I'm not actually on there or some thing. I haven't logged in for about 5 months. Ugh, hate chu Microsoft. Maybe I should call my ex-roommate who is part of the skype team at Microsoft with complaints lol. I got an alert through windows of what seems like a frustrated message from somebody I only talked to like 2 times. Ugh... I was thinking about returning soon but that just makes me more afraid to come back on there. I'm sorry people on there, it's not personal, I just have bad issues.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

funnynihilist said:


> I started collecting vinyl in the early 90s. People were literally just giving away records back then.
> I quit sometime around 2007 because it was around that time I got a really good CD player which sounded great.
> Then I started rebuying my favorite records on CD.
> Now I have a dedicated music server with thousands of songs on it.
> Now CDs are dirt cheap so I buy CDs and rip them on to the server as lossless files.
> But I keep thinking about my turntable in the closet and all those records in the boxes...


Yeah man, even cassettes are making a comeback. I don't mind it because I like having a physical copy of my music. Plus, maybe we can at least temporarily bring back the trend of creating mixtapes for your SO/crush instead of sending/receiving unwanted d*ck pics.


----------



## riverbird

This afternoon my sister and I were in the car and somehow the topic of sitting on the floor came up. I mentioned that I haven't sat on the ground in months because I can't since it would be a bit difficult to get back up because of my knee/leg. My sister said: "Yeah, you haven't sat on the ground since you were sitting on the concrete next to a garbage dumpster." I fell between a recycling bin and a garbage dumpster at our old apartment complex when I broke my knee cap on June 26th. I feel like I shouldn't find what she said so funny but her and I started cracking up laughing and I'm still laughing about it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Persephone The Dread said:


> Reminds me of this:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_degrees_of_separation


Hmmmm, may be using the next hour or so that I reserved for studying to look into this topic more. Thanks a lot lol.

Never witnessed mathematics being used to support some sociological theory like that, but damn. That's sheer beauty right there.


----------



## Steve French

Reading this forum, seeing the problems people deal with, thinking about it all, it's rather depressing. Also kind of motivating though. When I see someone worse off than myself, I think, ****, I can't let it go that far. I need to do something and now.


----------



## Mayathebee

*What I'm thinking is...*

Right now I'm working out a way to murder my new roommate, who came to live with me uninvited. He is filthy and he creeps me out. He likes the dark so that I can't see him and that's even more disturbing... He is a cockroach and a giant one at that. :crying:
And yes, I am a coward.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## harrison

acidicwithpanic said:


> Yeah man, *even cassettes are making a comeback. I don't mind it because I like having a physical copy of my music.* Plus, maybe we can at least temporarily bring back the trend of creating mixtapes for your SO/crush instead of sending/receiving unwanted d*ck pics.


I heard something about cassettes coming back again a while ago - it might have been on here I can't remember. Tbh that really does surprise me - the quality was always crap and sometimes they unravel etc etc. They were pretty pathetic. Wonder if they'll be the same as the old ones.

That's also pretty amazing you know that guys wife - apparently she was an Aussie too - well, she lived up in Queensland for about 10 years.


----------



## harrison

funnynihilist said:


> I started collecting vinyl in the early 90s. People were literally just giving away records back then.
> I quit sometime around 2007 because it was around that time I got a really good CD player which sounded great.
> Then I started rebuying my favorite records on CD.
> *Now I have a dedicated music server with thousands of songs on it.*
> Now CDs are dirt cheap so I buy CDs and rip them on to the server as lossless files.
> But I keep thinking about my turntable in the closet and all those records in the boxes...


You sound a bit like my son - only he probably wouldn't have as much as that. He does have a few external hard-drives packed with God-knows-what on them. (He was a full-on hacker when he was a kid - now he's a programmer)

Maybe you should get those boxes out and give your records a whirl again?

I heard something the other day on the radio - this guy said we never really forget the music we listened to when we were teenagers. I'd agree with that - I don't really even like that sort of music anymore but if I listen to certain songs from back then I get chills or start to cry - it really hits you, much more than at any other time.


----------



## PocketoAlice

Who's awake at almost 6:00am? Me, it's me. -.- 
I have over 200 messages from people I know I will never get to, phone calls to make in a few hours, appointments to keep and a laundry list of crap to do. Today also marks day 5 without a cigarette, the itch is pretty bad.


----------



## Wren611

How do I get out of this?


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## konas8

novalax said:


> Just got the email saying MIF will give me an interview. I'm absolutely terrified now.


Good luck. Never heard of MIF but seems big.


----------



## Kevin001

Bought shoes but just realized it wasn't the ones I wanted and way too anxious to return them oh well.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Thinking of switching to Firefox once the stable version gets released in November. The only problem would be finding decent substitutes for my gazillion Chrome extensions...


----------



## SplendidBob

Oh, few things:

1. Really ****ing happy for someone now. With that, you can hopefully get some help finally (and you have done ****ing amazingly to get to this point). I guess stuff will all be falling into place over the next few days with lots of "aah" moments . You made me tear up (and **** GP's, that has caused me to start up my neck pressure again). Probably wont read this though.

2. Yeh, just sent a letter asking for my notes including letters from the neurosurgeons and physiotherapists re my neck. I decided to limit it to that, because I suspect there will be a lot of "its psychological" all the way through the rest of my notes and I cba with that. Kinda expecting it here tbh too. Gonna keep up the pressure here now, because I need to know wtf I am supposed to do, it's getting urgent, I need this fixed, or for someone to tell me how the hell to work around it.

3. I am on a ****ing tipping point, I can feel it.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

konas8 said:


> Good luck. Never heard of MIF but seems big.


I might be wrong but I think that MIF stands for Master's In Finance...


----------



## Steve French

Oh ****, shooter took anti-anxiety meds. Must have triggered him to go blastin'.


----------



## novalax

konas8 said:


> Good luck. Never heard of MIF but seems big.


Thanks, its a pretty big deal to me. It could put my career on an amazing trajectory.


----------



## novalax

Eternal Solitude said:


> I might be wrong but I think that MIF stands for Master's In Finance...


Thats a pretty good guess. Unfortunately, I'm a little young for a masters degree. Maybe one day though.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

konas8 said:


> Good luck. Never heard of MIF but seems big.





novalax said:


> Thats a pretty good guess. Unfortunately, I'm a little young for a masters degree. Maybe one day though.


Well whatever it is , I hope that you obtain what you want. Best of luck to you! You seem like a pretty smart fellow so I am sure it will be feasible.

You mentioned something about a"automated trading " is that right?

I have a cousin that works in investment banking, but in a more conventional way ( no genetic algorithms, etc...). She was planning on switching careers last time I spoke to her.

The financial world can be a bit of a zero sum game. One guy could be jumping with joy while the other guy might be jumping to his death...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Steve French said:


> Oh ****, shooter took anti-anxiety meds. Must have triggered him to go blastin'.


I suggested he might have while discussing this with someone, that or antidepressants every time right? They really need to start warning people that this is a potential side effect.


----------



## Chevy396

Why does Tim Miller have to be in charge of the new Neuromancer movie? Deadpool sucks balls.


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> I suggested he might have while discussing this with someone, that or antidepressants every time right? They really need to start warning people that this is a potential side effect.


It's really not unless you're a psychopathic mass murderer in the making already. And if you are, I doubt that it would bother you to know about that side effect. I do wish they has some sort of psych or DNA test that would tell them whether you will murder people if they prescribe you drugs though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

finallyclosed said:


> It's really not unless you're a psychopathic mass murderer in the making already. And if you are, I doubt that it would bother you to know about that side effect. I do wish they has some sort of psych or DNA test that would tell them whether you will murder people if they prescribe you drugs though.


I don't know, people have completely different emotions on those drugs sometimes, they get angry to degrees sometimes that they didn't before going on them, they become psychotic. Sometimes it's not even lots of people but they just kill someone close to them. I don't think it's as easy as that personally I think this could happen to me and it does bother me to know it could happen if I went on those drugs.


----------



## Steve French

Persephone The Dread said:


> I suggested he might have while discussing this with someone, that or antidepressants every time right? They really need to start warning people that this is a potential side effect.


I was being facetious, as shooting sprees are the farthest thing from my mind when I'm zonked out on valium, but further research shows that aggressiveness and psychotic breaks are apparently known side effects of benzos. The more you know.

I guess I just don't like the idea that gets bandied about in these times that all mentally ill people are dangerous psychopaths just waiting for the right moment to snap.


----------



## funnynihilist

acidicwithpanic said:


> Yeah man, even cassettes are making a comeback. I don't mind it because I like having a physical copy of my music. Plus, maybe we can at least temporarily bring back the trend of creating mixtapes for your SO/crush instead of sending/receiving unwanted d*ck pics.


Hahahahahah! Thats a good point about the dick picks. I miss the mix tapes. The quality was usually crap because chances are whoever made the tape used a crappy boombox but it was still special.
I have to have the physical copy as well. Even if it gets stored away in a box I still know I have it and the record industry can't charge me a use fee on it or take it away from me.


----------



## funnynihilist

harrison said:


> You sound a bit like my son - only he probably wouldn't have as much as that. He does have a few external hard-drives packed with God-knows-what on them. (He was a full-on hacker when he was a kid - now he's a programmer)
> 
> Maybe you should get those boxes out and give your records a whirl again?
> 
> I heard something the other day on the radio - this guy said we never really forget the music we listened to when we were teenagers. I'd agree with that - I don't really even like that sort of music anymore but if I listen to certain songs from back then I get chills or start to cry - it really hits you, much more than at any other time.


I was going to pull the old turntable out today but life got in the way


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Don't know if I will ever get another Samsung device, though no idea what other Android manufacturers do. I've recently got another of their phones (not the latest model by any means), which was basically a birthday present though it took me ages to decide on it, so it was delayed for months. It's great hardware IMO (though some Apple fans, especially, would probably disagree). But since I first powered it up, it has been trying constantly to get me to install an OTA software update (not a carrier update, it's a simfree phone as always with me). Even after deselecting check for updates automatically and factory resetting the thing again, it still automatically downloaded the update as soon as wifi was enabled. 

Then it kept trying to get you to install it by showing a constant notification. And - this really annoys me - by periodically shoving the install page for it right in your face when you turn the screen back on. Due to this I unfortunately just accidentally clicked on it. The update doesn't even give you Android 6, just some security updates. But I don't care what it does, if you don't want to update a phone you own for whatever reason, then you should be able to click on NO (not "postpone" or crap like that), and there should be NO further update prompts, end of story! Now worried I won't be able to root the phone like I always do.

I have a very skeptical/hostile attitude in general to the constant stream of updates nowadays, in general. I never let the Play Store auto-update Android apps, because it's irritating and updates don't always improve an app. I don't manually update them much either, unless an app forces you to do so in order to continue using it (again, this usually pisses me off), or there's another good reason to update it.


----------



## novalax

Eternal Solitude said:


> Well whatever it is , I hope that you obtain what you want. Best of luck to you! You seem like a pretty smart fellow so I am sure it will be feasible.
> 
> You mentioned something about a"automated trading " is that right?
> 
> I have a cousin that works in investment banking, but in a more conventional way ( no genetic algorithms, etc...). She was planning on switching careers last time I spoke to her.
> 
> The financial world can be a bit of a zero sum game. One guy could be jumping with joy while the other guy might be jumping to his death...


Its essentially a long-only, large-cap U.S. equites fund. Thanks, I hope so to haha. I never would have guessed that I would have a shot at joining. Pretty smart fellow? I guess I've managed to fool you too!

Yeah, In addition to MIF, the FAO (Financial Algorithm Organization) has been a target of mine. They said they would take me as a member already. I don't know much (read as Nothing) about algorithmic trading, but my majors are aligned to that skill set so I'll pick it up eventually.

I dont blame her. Investment banking is pretty soul crushing. However, the best and brightest are gravitating toward tech rather than finance now, so the big banks have to compete for the top talent. Hopefully that competition will lead to a better work environment. To be fair there are some banks that are well known for being a relatively relaxed places like STRH or William Blair. I hope she finds something better or makes the jump over to the buy-side.

Finance can be zero, like with selling short, but it can allow for many winners, like going long. Even if you sell short, you are still providing a necessary service. Perhaps the only example of a pure zero sum game with no wider benefit what-so-ever would be binary options. So it all depends on how you are investing/trading.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

funnynihilist said:


> The activity on this site is slowing noticeably.


Yeah, it really is.


----------



## Chevy396

LydeaCharlotte said:


> Don't know if I will ever get another Samsung device, though no idea what other Android manufacturers do. I've recently got another of their phones (not the latest model by any means), which was basically a birthday present though it took me ages to decide on it, so it was delayed for months. It's great hardware IMO (though some Apple fans, especially, would probably disagree). But since I first powered it up, it has been trying constantly to get me to install an OTA software update (not a carrier update, it's a simfree phone as always with me). Even after deselecting check for updates automatically and factory resetting the thing again, it still automatically downloaded the update as soon as wifi was enabled.
> 
> Then it kept trying to get you to install it by showing a constant notification. And - this really annoys me - by periodically shoving the install page for it right in your face when you turn the screen back on. Due to this I unfortunately just accidentally clicked on it. The update doesn't even give you Android 6, just some security updates. But I don't care what it does, if you don't want to update a phone you own for whatever reason, then you should be able to click on NO (not "postpone" or crap like that), and there should be NO further update prompts, end of story! Now worried I won't be able to root the phone like I always do.
> 
> I have a very skeptical/hostile attitude in general to the constant stream of updates nowadays, in general. I never let the Play Store auto-update Android apps, because it's irritating and updates don't always improve an app. I don't manually update them much either, unless an app forces you to do so in order to continue using it (again, this usually pisses me off), or there's another good reason to update it.


The reason is usually for security, so I think they force you to update so that they don't have as many complaints about their phones being hacked. Also, if a hacker knows that every phone out there has been updated, there is no point in them using that hack anymore, or sharing it with the masses. In the end you get a safer product, even if you find some elaborate way to not download the update.

If they gave everyone a choice, then probably about half of the people would skip it because they were busy with something or just didn't think it was important. Then a hacker could find a security flaw and keep using it over and over (or selling it) simply by searching for phones that don't have the latest security patch. This would give them a 50/50 chance of finding an insecure phone, and make it well worth their time. Then Android would cease to exist because nobody would trust an OS that got hacked so often.

Sorry, I couldn't help rambling because this is my main area of expertise. Securing systems, not hacking them of course.


----------



## Chevy396

Costco is awesome. I was able to get enough lean protein to last most of the month, along with fruit and vegetables for $81.00. Most of it was organic too. I was avoiding shopping there because of my preservatives allergy, but Whole Foods was getting way too expensive.

Oh, and Cultured VeganButter is amazing too, lol. Had to get that one Whole Foods.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm not allowed to have a good day. I did have one, but my mom and I just had a fight and I get to go to bed upset. I don't have any one to vent to, and then it takes one little thing to make me lose it. And then my family makes me feel like garbage and doesn't support me. I'll be shunned for the rest of the week.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I'm not allowed to have a good day. I did have one, but my mom and I just had a fight and I get to go to bed upset. I don't have any one to vent to, and then it takes one little thing to make me lose it. And then my family makes me feel like garbage and doesn't support me. I'll be shunned for the rest of the week.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Flora20

How my life is just full of illness and loneliness..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Reading that infected my mind & body


----------



## novalax

Pot dealers might be the perfect agorists...I wonder if I should tell them that?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

You change in front of me
Your eyes get darker every day
It happens quietly
Your focus slowly burns away

And if you let me hear
The things you seem to wanna say
Though I am late, I will wait to go
Until I know you're somewhere safe

And even if you chose
To lock yourself away
If I listen close
I can almost hear you say

Once I was real
Once I was somebody's child
Once I could feel
Some feeling once in a while

Once I was here
Once I was somebody's friend
Once I appear
I will be real once again

You're falling into it
An inescapable release
Or something intimate
Between the you that no one sees

Is there a way inside?
You only hide from enemies
'Cause I'll wait
I'm afraid you won't get rid of me so easily

And even if you chose
To lock the world away
If I listen close
I can almost hear you say

Once I was real
Once I had something to lose
Once I could peal
Once I was harder to bruise

Once I was here
Once I was willing to bend
Once I appear
I will be real once again


----------



## Taaylah

My dad. I was missing him a lot today, so I made a playlist of all the songs that reminded me of him.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kevin001 said:


> Bought shoes but just realized it wasn't the ones I wanted and way too anxious to return them oh well.


 I bet the people who work in returns in every store can spot SA a mile away.

Many years ago when there was no such thing as a flat screen TV and even a 27 inch TV weighed about 100 pounds I was trying to find the perfect TV for me. And also, I kept getting ones that were defective or damaged in some way. So I kept having to take them back and the same dude was working the returns at Best Buy every time. It was horrible. :lol


----------



## tehuti88

https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/anna-coleman-ladd-masks-1918/

Fascinating.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

funnynihilist said:


> Hahahahahah! Thats a good point about the dick picks. I miss the mix tapes. The quality was usually crap because chances are whoever made the tape used a crappy boombox but it was still special.
> I have to have the physical copy as well. Even if it gets stored away in a box I still know I have it and the record industry can't charge me a use fee on it or take it away from me.


Oh yeah, cheap and you get what you pay for lol. But I remember when we'd spend hours perfecting the art of making mixtapes just for the cute girl in class.










So, still more meaningful than those unsolicited dick pics. :grin2:

Wonder if kids these days still burn CDs for their boyfriends too..


----------



## acidicwithpanic

harrison said:


> I heard something about cassettes coming back again a while ago - it might have been on here I can't remember. Tbh that really does surprise me - the quality was always crap and sometimes they unravel etc etc. They were pretty pathetic. Wonder if they'll be the same as the old ones.
> 
> That's also pretty amazing you know that guys wife - apparently she was an Aussie too - well, she lived up in Queensland for about 10 years.


Yeah cassettes annoyed me as a kid, but I can appreciate the novelty of them now.

Oh wow, never knew about that little tidbit. From my understanding, she has been divorced for some time now, I'm assuming she was married to an Aussie?


----------



## Steve French

Couldn't believe it when I heard a Portugal. The Man song on top 40 radio today. I had to do a double take. ****ers blew up overnight.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I feel like every person in the South (or rural American town) has a "when I was <= 10, I drove my dad's car" story.

Was friends with some family down the street where the father who was a cop let his son drive the car from the time that kid was in the 5th grade. The cops in my town must try hard to be "cool dads" or something because when I lived in California, the cops had much more of a no bs attitude and threw tickets at everyone like Halloween candy.


----------



## harrison

acidicwithpanic said:


> Yeah cassettes annoyed me as a kid, but I can appreciate the novelty of them now.
> 
> Oh wow, never knew about that little tidbit. From my understanding, she has been divorced for some time now, I'm assuming she was married to an Aussie?


I'm not sure if she was married to an Aussie - I just heard she lived in Qld for 10 years. We have quite a lot of Filipinos here.

The whole thing is just incredible - we've had it all over our TV's here since it happened. How the hell does a retired accountant all of a sudden decide to go and do something as terrible as that? It's just horiffic.

(Two of her sisters still live here - they interviewed them on one of the stations here the other day but I didn't see it.)

http://abc7.com/sisters-marilou-danley-was-sent-away-by-vegas-shooter/2487351/


----------



## acidicwithpanic

harrison said:


> I'm not sure if she was married to an Aussie - I just heard she lived in Qld for 10 years. We have quite a lot of Filipinos here.
> 
> The whole thing is just incredible - we've had it all over our TV's here since it happened. How the hell does a retired accountant all of a sudden decide to go and do something as terrible as that? It's just horiffic.
> 
> (Two of her sisters still live here - they interviewed them on one of the stations here the other day but I didn't see it.)
> 
> http://abc7.com/sisters-marilou-danley-was-sent-away-by-vegas-shooter/2487351/


Ah gotcha, just an assumption as from what I've heard, she wasn't originally from Australia or the states.

Idk, as horrible as this sounds stuff like this, even if it's local, doesn't make me flinch anymore because it's so frequent. Not that I don't care about the victims and their families, but everytime I see this kind of crap in the news, all I think is "same ****, different day."


----------



## sadboipaul

I'm so incredibly bored with everything. There was a time, not too long ago, where I actually found joy in certain activities.
Like, a year or so ago I would stay up all night studying Japanese and I loved it. It was exciting and couldn't get enough of it. I could play games and actually enjoy myself. I could be around my friends and genuinely have a great time. Most of that is gone now. I have no idea what changed. Everything is boring. I have no idea what to do with myself.

Sometimes I wake up and the first thing that pops into my head is, "It would be pretty nice if I didn't exist." I try and talk to my friends about this but they all have the same reaction. They all just think I'm faking and trying to be "edgy"
Mind you, I've never been diagnosed by a doctor, but I KNOW something is not right. I really wish I could go out and seek an evaluation and treatment, but I do not have the money.
I'm stuck. I'm sick of having to pretend to be in a good mood all the time. If I don't act upbeat I get bombarded with, "Why are you acting all weird?"
As generic as it sounds, I truly feel like no one around me understands me. When I try and explain I just get "That's weird", "Stop being such a downer."


Anyway, I'm super new to this forum, so if I did something incorrectly by posting this, please let me know.


----------



## Yuki23

I just want to go home and never go out again


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh these pants are tighter than I thought. But they're the same size as the other...maybe they need to be broken in.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This site seems really inactive lately.


----------



## funnynihilist

^it is


----------



## Fever Dream

I'm not sure if that cashier was hitting on me, or just being extremely friendly???


----------



## PocketoAlice

Ignore my erratic brain this morning, I just need to vent. lol

-Complains about being lonely-
-Gets over 300 messages from people (not an exaggeration)- 
-Insert sheer horror of talking to people/actually having to respond-
-Avoids everyone- 
.........
-Repeats cycle of feeling lonely- 
...Why am I like this? >:[

Also elegant gothic, vampiric guys addressing me as "princess" is my weakness, I swear to god. 

Also also, bless my mother's soul, she bought me a crystal heart-shaped box to write sweet little nothings about the boy I am TRYING not to fall for so I can stuff them away somewhere safe. This started with a flustered joke of me locking my heart up and throwing away the key, so his charms won't get to me. lmao 

Also also also, I finally got to meet my new therapist yesterday and I found out that in my psychiatrist's notes, he's trying to rule between me being afflicted with either Bipolar or, and unfortunately more likely, BPD. Would make sense, but I really don't want that to be my diognosis. C-PTSD, GAD, -some variant of depressive disorder-, EDNOS, and BDD are all bad enough without throwing BPD into it. There's also talk of a separate diagnosis for my DID, since the C-PTSD goes hand in hand but according to my more professional doctor, they do not encompass one another. 

Also also also also, I really hope that I get my new job~ ^-^ I even bought lots of new professional clothes! I know whatever job I get will be similar, but I really want to work for this company, especially considering I was given a referral and more than meet their requirements. 

Also also also also also, my birthday and a cosplay contest fall one day after the other (13/14), and while I was excited to go to the latter event I'm also afraid that my ex will decide to make an appearance too since he liked it on FB that I was going. I haven't been feeling too confident about how I look lately, and it makes me really embarrassed. Not to mention... I'm trying so hard not to let my heart fall for him too much again, not yet, and seeing him would definitely destroy any composure I have. lol 
But considering my birthday, this event, his birthday and Halloween all fall within the same month... There are so many chances that he might invite me out this month, and it freaks me out. lol 

In conjunction with the last also, I've not been doing well with my ED and don't really have anyone I can talk to about it. My only friend I confide in about my ED gets triggered if I am on the downswing, so I don't want to do that to her. I haven't been counting calories, but I know that I was well under 1,000 yesterday and had several hours of exercise throughout the day. This is sort of becoming the norm, and the fear that I will see my ex (especially considering he's dropped down to 120 lbs) fuels the silence I am keeping in my day-to-day life and from trying to stop it. I know he doesn't care what weight I am, but it's my own insecurity and desire to be pretty and impress that is like a spark in the back of my brain. Considering that my other ex (the boyfriend who recently cheated on me/told me to move out) told me that I am unattractive, am too heavy, etc., I can't quiet that voice that says that I am not good enough. It haunts me in my dreams, usually with his face, telling me to push myself harder because I won't be happy, find someone special or get my job unless I am thinner and prettier. 

Also my cat is cute, and I love her. <3


----------



## shyvr6

I don't think I can roll my eyes any harder at some of these gaming opinions that I'm reading on a different forum. So freaking dumb.


----------



## PocketoAlice

Oh god the gorgeous vampiric guy that is a looot older than me and addresses me as "princess" doesn't live across the world. This is dangerous. lol


----------



## tehuti88

https://www.reddit.com/r/THE_PACK/

:wtf

Maybe I should stop just meandering around the Internet and clicking on whatever weird things are linked to, but...

ETA:










:um

EETA:










:?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My mother never has anything to say to me. So lame.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> My mother never has anything to say to me. So lame.


Maybe she has the same SA as you? :frown2: My mom is the same way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/THE_PACK/
> 
> :wtf
> 
> Maybe I should stop just meandering around the Internet and clicking on whatever weird things are linked to, but...
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :um
> 
> EETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :?


This didn't really help explain it..:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/52rr9w

edit: that being said subscribed.

All the examples I want to post have swear words in them nooo.


* *


----------



## Chevy396

Nothing will destroy your body faster than sitting on your ***.


----------



## SofaKing

So much to offer and no takers.


----------



## Chevy396

I wish I knew then what I know now. I could have been king.


----------



## feels

tehuti88 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/THE_PACK/
> 
> :wtf
> 
> Maybe I should stop just meandering around the Internet and clicking on whatever weird things are linked to, but...
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :um
> 
> EETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :?


These are incredible


----------



## novalax

finallyclosed said:


> I wish I knew then what I know now. I could have been king.


The fundamental human desire. Even the greeks had the same wish. They casted Prometheus as humanity's greatest benefactor, however even he was cast to eternal punishment. It seems that they realized how untenable that desire really is.


----------



## Chevy396

novalax said:


> The fundamental human desire. Even the greeks had the same wish. They casted Prometheus as humanity's greatest benefactor, however even he was cast to eternal punishment. It seems that they realized how untenable that desire really is.


Very interesting. It seems that wine/beer invokes philosophical thought. I bet they had some hardcore wine back then.


----------



## novalax

finallyclosed said:


> Very interesting. It seems that wine/beer invokes philosophical thought.


haha maybe in the greek's case, it just gets me hammered...or it would if I drank


----------



## Chevy396

novalax said:


> haha maybe in the greek's case, it just gets me hammered...or it would if I drank


At least if you mix it with weed. Which they had back then, it's just been whitewashed from history by Christians a little more than alcohol has.


----------



## novalax

finallyclosed said:


> At least if you mix it with weed. Which they had back then, it's just been whitewashed from history by Christians a little more than alcohol has.


yup weed would do the trick. For whatever its worth, this christian is down with weed.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Kevin001

I hope she found it.


----------



## funnynihilist

Well here's a gray day. Not really used to it after weeks of sun.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'is that Lasse Hoile footage you used?'

'If it's not, it's someone who really wants to be Lasse Hoile﻿'

lool but who doesn't like dark industrial pylon aesthestics and clouds?






I mean obviously I've never gone for a walk and realised everything would make a great Lasse Hoile video if I was less **** with cameras.

*cough*


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

finallyclosed said:


> Maybe she has the same SA as you? :frown2: My mom is the same way.


If she does, it's different than mine as far as her being more comfortable talking. Whenever I text her, it's the same conversation. Every now and then it might be something new but it's basically the same conversation everyday. At least she texts me back, though. But she's not an open person at all. If I talk about something new she either doesn't text back or changes the subject.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Mensa IQ Test.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ominous Indeed said:


> Mensa IQ Test.


Thanks to online IQ tests I feel like I can't trust anyone who says their IQ is over 105.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> Thanks to online IQ tests I feel like I can't trust anyone who says their IQ is over 105.


Dammit mine is 105.1 :cry


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Persephone The Dread said:


> Thanks to online IQ tests I feel like I can't trust anyone who says their IQ is over 105.


I am in luck then


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ominous Indeed said:


> I am in luck then


----------



## harrison

Weather's getting warmer - thank God. It's about time.


----------



## tehuti88

I really hate this current _Jeopardy!_ champion.


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> I really hate this current _Jeopardy!_ champion.


I get like that a lot too Tehuti. I often have to resort to having the TV on the multicultural channel in the morning because if they aren't speaking English they don't annoy me as much. It's much worse if I'm slightly "elevated".

On days like that it's better I don't actually go out in public. ( I should probably see my shrink about that.  )


----------



## Steve French

I'm not sure if I ought to be angry or not. My buddy lost all my cocaine, but he did buy me many drinks throughout the night. The sums probably evened out in the end, or at least close to it. And when I woke up this morning, I thought it was probably a good thing I didn't get too yaked out. Things worked out I guess.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Going to the movies tomorrow maybe.


----------



## harrison

I'm thinking I need to take this laptop outside and smash it to pieces with a sledge-hammer. It's annoying the crap out of me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I had to spend more $$$ on some emergencies and I'm now broke: $0.00 in my ****ing checking account. This hasn't happened since I was an addict in my first years of college, and I don't know what to do to get the money I need for gas, my psych appointment, and hurricane supplies. I hate asking my dad for money, and I'm already thinking about selling some of my beloved items like my record player, guitar pedals, and one of my guitars just so I can get a tank of gas and quickly. I've applied for so many jobs within the past few months, some of which I have a little experience in, yet I'm not a considerable candidate for any because I "don't have _enough_ experience." Do I need to donate my organs just to get some gas to take a school exam?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

These digestives are smaller than average, and as such fit perfectly inside my cup.

/public service announcement.


----------



## funnynihilist

Persephone The Dread said:


> These digestives are smaller than average, and as such fit perfectly inside my cup.
> 
> /public service announcement.


That brand name always catches me off guard.


----------



## zonebox

It all seems so damned foolish, so incredibly foolish, what the fack are we doing? Who the heck are we trying to impress? 

It is just so outrageous, we are all just a bunch of clowns in this world, trying to impress one another based upon how round our noses are, how big are shoes are, who has the most floral patterns on their outrageous shirts, it is all just so silly, it is nonsensicle, especially considering I have the flower that squirts the furthest distance.. you all should bow before me, as my posse and I can fit 30 of us in a sidecar. 

And my red makeup, is redder than any of yours.. so quit it.. 

Bozo ain't got shiat, and that is the truth.

I'm done playing!


----------



## Flora20

I feel like something big is going to happen in my life, hoping it's not anything bad..


----------



## Kevin001

Rent should be affordable for all.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Going to the movies tomorrow maybe.


Hot date? :laugh:


----------



## Winds

Yep...I'm that boring and dull.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Acid reflux sucks butt. I'll literally drink anything but lately I've been craving wine and those girly drinks. It's been years since I've had a hpno.


----------



## novalax

Interview is tomorrow. I've spent a combined 6-7 hours studying for it and I'm no-where near done. I can't wait until this is done and I know one way or the other.


----------



## riverbird

There is a chance my mother might be coming to visit in the next few weeks and I'm honestly dreading it. I've been away from her for only four months now and it's not enough time. After the past 7 years, and her increasingly worse emotional/mental abuse, four months is not enough time away from her. I have no say in it though because it's not just me living here and I'm not going to request that my sister and her fiance tell her no, my sister hasn't seen her in over a year and she wants to. So I'll just sit in silence and panic.


----------



## tehuti88

Found on Reddit when I should be sleeping:



> Thats a nice fart, you should put it back in your butt.


Also found on Reddit when I should be sleeping:










Goodnight SAS.


----------



## RickandMorty100years

It's almost 3 in the morning why am I still awake?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My life is like that Theresa May speech...I go into things with good intentions and plans, then I suffer fits of illness(anxiety/depression), then I get pranked/burned, then **** falls apart around me...and repeat. At least she’ll get out of that gig at some point and chill


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> These digestives are smaller than average, and as such fit perfectly inside my cup.
> 
> /public service announcement.


That sounds like a bad thing tbh. I don't dare to imagine the nightmare of accidentally dropping the digestive and the whole thing landing in the cup of tea. No way back from that.

The only solution is to buy smaller cups.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Hot date? :laugh:


Haha, yes. It is. Going to see It. Heard it was good.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, yes. It is. Going to see It. Heard it was good.


Yeah it was ok, have fun .


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah it was ok, have fun .


Yea, this'll probably be my second okay movie in a row. Hope it's as good as they made it out to be. Supposed to go to a festival before the movie, too.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, this'll probably be my second okay movie in a row. Hope it's as good as they made it out to be. Supposed to go to a festival before the movie, too.


What was the first? You might of told me idk lol. Oh wow have fun get a funnel cake


----------



## Dissonance

And heaven I sought, climbing to be closer to God, and fell to hell like Lucifer before me.


----------



## funnynihilist

It's too early to be thinking about anything yet


----------



## komorikun

I don't want to get up. Someone go make me coffee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paul

riverbird said:


> There is a chance my mother might be coming to visit in the next few weeks and I'm honestly dreading it. I've been away from her for only four months now and it's not enough time. After the past 7 years, and her increasingly worse emotional/mental abuse, four months is not enough time away from her. I have no say in it though because it's not just me living here and I'm not going to request that my sister and her fiance tell her no, my sister hasn't seen her in over a year and she wants to. So I'll just sit in silence and panic.


She'll be different when she's a visitor, compared to when you're stuck in her territory. Hopefully it'll be okay.


----------



## novalax

novalax said:


> I made some informal meetings with MIF managers, I'm starting this might actually happen. we will see...


Just got done with the interviews. All in all I think I did well. Now I just have to wait and see if I did enough.


----------



## Crisigv

Am I allowed to eat dinner?


----------



## harrison

I can't believe how quickly the days fly past.


----------



## tehuti88

It always kind of amuses me when people whine about others getting banned only for "speaking their mind"...when some of the users they're talking about, I knew too, and I knew _exactly_ how they "spoke their mind."


* *




Last I was aware, "speaking your mind" doesn't justify personal attacks, belittling others' problems, or the various other rules that were broken. (Most amusing is how some of the banned users themselves used to whine about feeling belittled _while they were also whining about not being allowed to belittle others_, AKA "speaking their mind." I still remember a couple of prime thread examples where this happened, the blatant hypocrisy was hilarious. I pointed it out and they were like, "Duhr, your post is too long [wasn't even a long post and most of it was their own, _equally long_ quote], therefore you're wrong." :lol ) Sure, this doesn't apply to every banned user, but some of those supposed "great people" who ended up gone, either I got to see a side of them that a lot of users missed, or people are selective readers/have selective memories.

Or maybe they just think personal attacks and belittling should be permissible. But only when it's aimed at others, of course. "Speaking their mind." :serious:


----------



## riverbird

Paul said:


> She'll be different when she's a visitor, compared to when you're stuck in her territory. Hopefully it'll be okay.


I hope you're right. I'm also not looking forward to her being near me while I'm crutches, if I still am by then. Her reactions over the phone to my current situation have been less than helpful. "I'm scared you're never going to walk again!" :|


----------



## funnynihilist

Roll your own experiences, shove em in a box, open them in 2020. Yeah you heard me right.


----------



## Chevy396

This P.E.A. supplement is pretty nice. Makes me sleepy/relaxed after I've been hiking. On my way back from buying beer, I was noticing how pretty the blacktop was when you notice the little sparkles in it. Hmm.


----------



## tehuti88

This is super weird and gross, I can feel at least one of my lymph nodes. First time I've ever felt it/one has ever hurt. It's not quite where I thought it would be or what I thought it would feel like. It kind of shifts around when you press on it, like some weird little ball under the skin. Gross.

*Googles*

"Submandibular." I didn't know there were so many freaking lymph nodes. :um


----------



## Chevy396

What if we're on the verge of suddenly extending the average life span by like 100 years? Seems possible with technology and what we have learned about healthy lifestyles. Is that long enough to discover eternal life?


----------



## Chevy396

It's kind of funny... where I live you could probably punch somebody in the face and get away with a slap on the wrist as long as they deserved it and if they whine about it too much. Or depending on who you know, and what you do for a living. Maybe I should stay here because I have a tendency to do that to people who are total *******s.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

How am I only seeing this now a decade later lol..


----------



## Ai

Lol the people who say this is a "liberal forum"...


----------



## AussiePea

Ai said:


> Lol the people who say this is a "liberal forum"...


I guess they struggle with the logic that more members being liberal means there's going to be more liberal views posted as a result.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Ai

AussiePea said:


> I guess they struggle with the logic that more members being liberal means there's going to be more liberal views posted as a result.


Most of said "liberal" members aren't even as "liberal" as they seem to think they are...

The entire concept is ludicrous, start to finish. These people clearly have very selective reading habits... lol That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## tehuti88

Pete Beale said:


> I can move both my submandibular glands over my jaw bone. eww. lol Ive had a few lymph nodes ive been able to feel for years.
> 
> If its sore just keep your eye on it. Don't keep messing with it and dont search for others. Its probably a bit sore and swollen because you might have a throat infection or cold coming.


Yeah, I'm dealing with a gross mouth issue at the moment... :/ Medicine seems to be helping. I'm just a bit surprised that out of all the times I've been sick this is the first time my lymph nodes have acted up, odd.



Ai said:


> Most of said "liberal" members aren't even as "liberal" as they seem to think they are...


Thank God, I thought maybe I was the only one who noticed that.


----------



## cinto

zonebox said:


> It all seems so damned foolish, so incredibly foolish, what the fack are we doing? Who the heck are we trying to impress?
> 
> It is just so outrageous, we are all just a bunch of clowns in this world, trying to impress one another based upon how round our noses are, how big are shoes are, who has the most floral patterns on their outrageous shirts, it is all just so silly, it is nonsensicle, especially considering I have the flower that squirts the furthest distance.. you all should bow before me, as my posse and I can fit 30 of us in a sidecar.
> 
> And my red makeup, is redder than any of yours.. so quit it..
> 
> Bozo ain't got shiat, and that is the truth.
> 
> I'm done playing!


Yeap. I think of this often.


----------



## Chevy396

tehuti88 said:


> Thank God, I thought maybe I was the only one who noticed that.


I'm curious, how do you know when a user thinks they're liberal?


----------



## firestar

Pete Beale said:


> I wish I could just type out some of the ridiculous situations Ive had to put up with, but I'm so mentally exhausted.
> 
> We planned a trip to the lake district. It cost £433 in the end.
> 
> The first day we arrived at Wasdale Head, her having driven over 250 miles or whatever, I booked us a couple of tent pitches and while she was setting up her tent, I told her the correct way to pitch it, which is to simply peg out all 4 corners of the tent, which is what you do to stop the inner of the tent blowing away if it's windy.
> 
> What happened next, is she threw her tent poles down, locked herself in the car and wouldn't talk to me.
> 
> Eventually I got her to talk to me, and she said she was angry, because shes pitched the tent before, once in her back garden, and wanted to do it alone again.
> 
> When she pitched it herself before, she didnt peg the tent out first, and I just explained to her that its best to peg it out first in case of wind.
> 
> She took this as I was telling her what to do, when I was just giving her simple instruction on how the vast majority of people pitch the tent.
> 
> She wouldnt have any of it, and said she was leaving, and i either got in the car with the tent and left with her, or she would leave myself and the tent behind.
> 
> I had to beg her to stay, to realise how OTT her behavior was. That it was ridiculous to go home after all the money spent on petrol, a new tire, food, equipment (shed bought a load of equipment herself).
> 
> In the end I ended taking the tent down and leaving with her.
> 
> She ripped the tent out of my hands and shoved it in her boot, and we got about, what, 20 miles away before she actually came around to what she was doing.
> 
> I ended up having to tell her to pull over and having ****ing breakdown in the car because her behaviour was so ott, frustrating, ridiculous and just nasty, and just completely out of the blue, and that night we ended up driving about another 10 miles to the coast, and sleeping in the car. So that's £10 wasted on tent pitches too.
> 
> If I hadnt of tried desperately to get her to see sense, Ive no doubt that she would have actually gone home, which would have been ridiculous after all the time and money spent.
> 
> Remember, all this, because I told her to put a peg in each corner of the tent.
> 
> She just could not handle me telling her to do it.
> 
> She cant handle any criticism or instructions.
> 
> The whole thing was completely ridiculous.
> 
> Most people would have just said "OK Pete" and put the pegs, and thats it. Thats what I would have done.
> 
> I simply just showed her something extremely basic, and her reaction was insane. I couldn't believe it at the time.
> 
> She wanted me to go home, get all my stuff and leave, and if I hadnt begged her to see sense for over an hour, she would have just cancelled the whole bloody thing.
> 
> This is why I think she might have BPD.
> 
> How Am I suppose to cope with such behavior?
> 
> Its not normal.
> 
> Im still like, wtf, over it, and other outbursts.
> 
> No one is going to put up with stuff like this, no one.
> 
> Now can people see why I think she has traits of BPD?
> 
> Is that a normal way to react, because to me, it's classic BPD.


This is very similar to how my mother is. For example, my dad told me that they were once going to an event and it turned out they were going to be late. Most people would just accept being late. My mother really didn't want to show up late. As they were arguing about it in the car, she opened the car door while my dad was driving (thankfully, they were going slowly) and stormed out of the car. My dad had to find her later.

She's been this way my entire life, but refuses to admit anything could be wrong. She's always claimed it's just stress.


----------



## cinto

Wish I didn't have to hear more about this God is coming stuff. I've heard it since the 90's. Why do you get to tell us how we should be because you listen to star 99.1.


----------



## naes

U don't want to know what I am thinking about right now >


----------



## Learninggratitude

Is there an app to view this forum? It?s 2017 and here I am sitting at my desktop. 

Haha. At least I gave myself a chuckle over my first world problems.


----------



## funnynihilist

Learninggratitude said:


> Is there an app to view this forum? It?s 2017 and here I am sitting at my desktop.
> 
> Haha. At least I gave myself a chuckle over my first world problems.


Tapatalk


----------



## cinto

Learninggratitude said:


> Is there an app to view this forum? It?s 2017 and here I am sitting at my desktop.
> 
> Haha. At least I gave myself a chuckle over my first world problems.


Hahaha. 

I can't sit in front of a desktop or laptop for this site. It looks very repetitive and sad.


----------



## Learninggratitude

You rock! Now I can feel empowered to have ditched Facebook and lounge with those who get it


----------



## Chevy396

naes said:


> U don't want to know what I am thinking about right now >


I did until I saw you were male. Why do females never talk like this?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

We do.


----------



## novalax

novalax said:


> Just got done with the interviews. All in all I think I did well. Now I just have to wait and see if I did enough.


I heard back, I'm officially in the fund. Never would have thought that would happen


----------



## Chevy396

Perfect song for tonight since I just discovered a new psychoactive substance. I thought I was a living google of all of them, and then *bam* another one hits me.


----------



## naes

finallyclosed said:


> I did until I saw you were male. Why do females never talk like this?


LOL!


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> We do.


People would be freaked out if they knew some of the stuff I'm always thinking. :lol


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396

Winter is coming, and there's no way I'm going to stop hiking, only get more adventurous. I'd rather die like this than stay at home...


----------



## Chevy396

This may be the best photo I've ever taken. *sets as desktop*


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Well there goes my turntable.


----------



## funnynihilist

^^Where did it wonder off to?


----------



## tea111red

finallyclosed said:


>


i really liked that song as a kid!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> What was the first? You might of told me idk lol. Oh wow have fun get a funnel cake


The Dark Tower. I'm not picky, so it wasn't horrible. Just decent. And I decided to see It tomorrow. I did go to the festival and get on a couple rides. xD And got some real lemonade. The rides were fun.


----------



## firestar

Pete Beale said:


> I think it might be a bit different, because, say she's got sa, and she doesnt want to show up late because all eyes will be on her and she really struggles with that, but your dad doesn't give a damn about showing up late, then you then have two people disagreeing about something, with your mom disagreeing strongly because it affects her more. It could cause her to freak out and become really stressed. Of course, we know its not normal to feel so stressed about that, but as SA people we can understand if she was.
> 
> My situation was not about stress. It was much more bizarre, to react in such an extreme way, because I simple told someone to put 4 tent pegs in the ground.
> 
> I would need to know more on that siituation you mentioned though, and further details of other things that have happened.
> 
> Just based on what youve told me, and the fact that you said your mom just says its stress, then I can sort of visualize an SA sort of situation that stresses her out. *Maybe your mom has SA like you?*
> 
> My situation though, was something. lol :|
> 
> It was a massive overreaction to something the vast majority of people wouldn't even think of.
> 
> I literally didn't do anything, yet she wanted to go home and cancel the holiday. :|
> 
> Other things have happened as well, and I think it stems from her father criticizing her when she was growing up.
> 
> Shes actually told me how much she hated her dad criticizing her.
> 
> She took me, simply showing her the correct way to pitch a tent, like I was giving her orders or criticizing the way she pitches a tent.
> 
> A normal person would just say "ok pete" stick the 4 pegs into the ground, and that would be the end of it. :|


Haha, there isn't any way my mom has SA. She has a high-profile job, the sort you can only get through knowing people. She also has a ton of friends.

I can't say for certain what was going with that, but it's not unusual behavior for her. She has a tendency to overreact to small things. Another example would be when we used to go on family vacations and something went wrong with what we had planned - for example, a museum was unexpectedly closed. She would insist that the day was ruined and that we should go back to the hotel. No reasonable person would think that way, but that's how it was in my mom's mind.

The worst part was that you couldn't reason with her. If you disagreed too strongly, then she would start pouting. Finally, you'd give in and ask her what she wanted to do, at which point she would start giving you treating you passive-aggressively. She'd insist that she was fine with whatever we decided, but if we said the wrong thing she would act snippy and pout. It used to drive my family crazy.


----------



## Blue Dino

*Online News Articles forcing you to watch their video.*

Why do many online news websites and articles always will force you to watch the video about the article, instead of just reading the article itself. The article text is there, but when I try to mute or paused the video, the video player lags for 10-20 secs before you can pause/mute it. It is probably their way to get impatient and give up trying to pause it so the video can be played. Recent years, I am starting to notice when you ignore the video and scroll down to read the article, a miniature version of the video will follow as you scroll covering the entire article. The video itself has no ads. As a visual person who gets a better understanding from news by reading instead of watching a video, I hate this. If this is how they're doing it, why even write the article at all? Another bad thing is, if you have a slower internet connection, it just lags the entire browser and bandwidth.

But I don't understand what incentive they have of forcing people to view their videos instead of reading the text. Do these news websites get paid for second or minute of how much the video is played by someone?


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> Haha, there isn't any way my mom has SA. She has a high-profile job, the sort you can only get through knowing people. She also has a ton of friends.
> 
> I can't say for certain what was going with that, but it's not unusual behavior for her. She has a tendency to overreact to small things. Another example would be when we used to go on family vacations and something went wrong with what we had planned - for example, a museum was unexpectedly closed. She would insist that the day was ruined and that we should go back to the hotel. No reasonable person would think that way, but that's how it was in my mom's mind.
> 
> The worst part was that you couldn't reason with her. If you disagreed too strongly, then she would start pouting. Finally, you'd give in and ask her what she wanted to do, at which point she would start giving you treating you passive-aggressively. She'd insist that she was fine with whatever we decided, but if we said the wrong thing she would act snippy and pout. It used to drive my family crazy.


How does she have a ton of friends if she is so difficult to deal with?


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> How does she have a ton of friends if she is so difficult to deal with?


That's always been a mystery to me, too. My best guess is that she hides it very well. My dad didn't know about this side to her until after they were married. He told me that he saw it for the first time after they were married and she was pregnant with me. They were going somewhere and he took a wrong turn. She became angry with him (I think the words he used were "she lit into me"). It was bad enough that he still remembers it, decades later, as a point where he regretted his decision to get married.


----------



## Ai

I think my boss is offended that I didn't accept her friend request on Facebook... But she's not the type of person to say so directly or to address any sort of issue head on. :blank Passive aggression is her instrument of choice, my patience her stage...

Like, if she even just said it to me, instead of hinting at it bitterly to _other_ people, I could explain to her that I just don't feel comfortable being Facebook friends with authority figures. It's just inappropriate, leaves too much open room for misunderstandings and conflict, and I'd rather keep my work and personal life relatively separate. I'm fond of the assistant manager, but I wouldn't add her either--because she is in charge of me.

But it's not like I can even bring this up, because her tacit denial of the situation would make me the weirdo--the instigator of awkward conflict. It would also signal to her that my coworkers and I share the things she says about us to one another, and I don't _really_ want anything to do with _that_ drama.

Freshmen orientation really doesn't emotionally prepare you for the fact that high school _is literally just the rest of your ****ing life... _


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Trials, errors, tediums, & success. I don’t know much about computer tech but between 5 laptops in various states of disrepair/dysfunction I’ve got 2 running, updated, & customized to my personal specs...that’s a few hundred $’s at a tech shop doubtless


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The Dark Tower. I'm not picky, so it wasn't horrible. Just decent. And I decided to see It tomorrow. I did go to the festival and get on a couple rides. xD And got some real lemonade. The rides were fun.


Oh yeah I knew that lol. Oh yay!


----------



## Wren611

This advert from the 90's. The song often comes to mind as I still remember it from my childhood. All I remembered growing up was the Father Christmas-like sailor with the woman's voice lol.


----------



## elonius

Neo said:


> Looks like I'm hopping over to Maui next weekend. Not my favorite island but hey, why not.


We all pity you :wink2:


----------



## funnynihilist

Sometimes r/trashy can be a real day brightener!


----------



## Chevy396

The Walking Dead is back!


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> That's always been a mystery to me, too. My best guess is that she hides it very well. My dad didn't know about this side to her until after they were married. He told me that he saw it for the first time after they were married and she was pregnant with me. They were going somewhere and he took a wrong turn. She became angry with him (I think the words he used were "she lit into me"). It was bad enough that he still remembers it, decades later, as a point where he regretted his decision to get married.


She must know her behavior is bad if she controls it when around non-family members. A lot of people are like that. They are nice/polite to everyone _except _for their family and romantic partners. Because no one else will tolerate it.


----------



## alienbird

finallyclosed said:


> The Walking Dead is back!


Yeah, pretty excited to have another show to watch. Another thing to look forward to! :yay


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think I've gotten more notifications in the past 12 hours then I have all week weird. Also made me realise how unused to that I am lol.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

A girl who I got to third base with 6 months ago is asking if I want to grab a coffee. This was after she said she wanted didn't want to see me because she was in a relationship (yet I checked her facebook a month later and she was not in a relationship). I deleted our previous text conversation but I remember her saying that she would rather us meet up as 'friends'- I told her I was busy and moved on.

Now I have a gf, but I hate when people ghost but I don't know how to say no. I don't want to meet her because I wouldn't want my gf meeting someone she had done stuff with before (she was a virgin so no chance of that anyway).


----------



## Ai

RagnarLothbrok said:


> A girl who I got to third base with 6 months ago is asking if I want to grab a coffee. This was after she said she wanted didn't want to see me because she was in a relationship (yet I checked her facebook a month later and she was not in a relationship). I deleted our previous text conversation but I remember her saying that she would rather us meet up as 'friends'- I told her I was busy and moved on.
> 
> Now I have a gf, but I hate when people ghost but I don't know how to say no. I don't want to meet her because I wouldn't want my gf meeting someone she had done stuff with before (she was a virgin so no chance of that anyway).


I would just tell her that, given our history, I wouldn't be comfortable with meeting up. That's pretty reasonable, I think.


----------



## Nitrogen

I have multitudes of random Wikipedia articles saved in my bookmarks, at least 150+, and it's an accumulation of articles over the past 2 years or so I'd say. Randomly clicked this one:



> The speaker has an exaggerated sense of how obvious his or her nervousness about a speech is to the audience. Studies have shown that when the audience is surveyed, the speaker's emotions were not nearly so evident to the crowd as the speaker perceived them to be. [4] Initial anxiety in a public speaking situation can cause stress that, because of the illusion of transparency, the speaker may feel is evident to the listeners. This mistaken perception can cause the speaker to compensate, which he or she then feels is even more obvious to the crowd, and the stress increases in a feedback loop. Awareness of the limits of others' perceptions of one's mental state can help break the cycle and reduce speech anxiety.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusion_of_transparency

It's an interesting concept, curious more about how it related to the bystander effect as the article briefly mentions. I can't get sucked up in the Wiki hoophole though like I do a lot lol, clicking article after article and before I know it hours have passed by. I saw a tumblr post the other night along the lines like 'me at 2am: time to solve the jonbenet ramsey case' which is... horribly accurate.


----------



## tehuti88

.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Ai said:


> I would just tell her that, given our history, I wouldn't be comfortable with meeting up. That's pretty reasonable, I think.


I guess so, I'll probably say something along those lines. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I wonder how many people have read through a post in the "Post something you'd like to tell a fellow SAS member" thread, thinking it wasn't about them when in fact it was...


----------



## komorikun

Russian accents are creepy.


----------



## Kevin001

Sister is off from school all next week.....ugh.


----------



## naes

tehuti88 said:


> Tell her you're in a relationship...? :stu


+1 like seriously what is so hard here...? It is sounding like this dude wants to sneak around iyam.


----------



## naes

Lohikaarme said:


> I wonder how many people have read through a post in the "Post something you'd like to tell a fellow SAS member" thread, thinking it wasn't about them when in fact it was...


Probably a lot, which is why i think the thread is so stupid. If you want to tell some1 something then just freaking tell them.


----------



## CNikki

Lucky I had a few hours of sleep last night. Kept waking up due to stress, neighbors slamming the front door and getting high, etc.

Now I'm overcome with a feeling that I was hoping to avoid from something completely different.


----------



## BronnieBoo

maybe i wasnt meant to be happy maybe ....i really do deserve to be punished like this
i just dont get it...why do i have to be the one that has to go through everything....


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

naes said:


> +1 like seriously what is so hard here...? It is sounding like this dude wants to sneak around iyam.


No, I just have never rejected a girl by text before and don't know how to say it without sounding harsh and hurting their feelings. Sorry that is so hard to believe.


----------



## naes

RagnarLothbrok said:


> No, I just have never rejected a girl by text before and don't know how to say it without sounding harsh and hurting their feelings. Sorry that is so hard to believe.


lul. You phrased it to make it hard to believe at the time. Regardless, sorry for hurting your sensitive feelings, but you have a girlfriend now, so if you actually care about her then forget about the other girl.


----------



## harrison

It's spring here now and I love the warm, sunny weather. But I have to be careful - apparently it's this time of year I start to get worse. My wife always knows. (slightly annoying in itself, but actually true) She has often had to deal with the consequences.

I'm bad enough on these bloody meds but if I stop them all hell breaks loose. I probably need better ones.


----------



## funnynihilist

Walked outside in the rain. It smelled like butt out there for some reason.


----------



## roxslide

Lohikaarme said:


> I wonder how many people have read through a post in the "Post something you'd like to tell a fellow SAS member" thread, thinking it wasn't about them when in fact it was...


Haha! I go through that thread wondering if every post is about me despite having pretty much no relationship or interaction with anybody on here lol


----------



## CNikki

Needing to sleep and yet my head is pounding due to overthinking. I hate this.


----------



## coeur_brise

Steve French said:


> Oh ****, shooter took anti-anxiety meds. Must have triggered him to go blastin'.


His dad _was_ a psychopath but I'm sure it was the meds that did it. Pretty sure.


----------



## tehuti88

Well...that was disappointing, but not surprising.


----------



## roxslide

Welp... it's starting. I'm starting to show my true colors with the roommates, I'm hoping they just understand that I'm really shy and kind of a loner. I do much better when I'm with 1 or 2 people... but it's hard with 3 roommates that are already really good friends. They seem really chill and understanding so far but again they seem super normal and social. They warned me they had invited some people over but I kind of froze... idk if I was expected to mingle, I don't know anyone. They aren't my friends... so idk. I tried to be friendly but wound up hiding in my room and avoiding everyone. I have this weird thing where I rate my behavior/productivity everyday and I would say today was kind of a bad day in terms of that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dating sites remind me of my abnormality...also people, people remind me of my abnormality


----------



## Reset Button

People with controlling personalities are the bane of my life! I attract them like bees to honey, they FORCE me to come out of my shell, to struggle for days/wks to find the courage to assert myself, they KNOW they're crossing boundaries, they KNOW they're trespassing, they KNOW I despise them!! I might LOOK weak and docile and innocent....a pushover... but I'm NOT!! I can't cry about this anymore!


----------



## Wanderlust26

I find it suspicious that the stranger replied almost every text with an unnecessary exclamation point....


----------



## acidicwithpanic

It's always mind-boggling to me how immigrants that are now well-established came to this country with only $0.10 in their pockets. I can't even go a week without spending $25 and that's just on gas. 

I miss living in the city where I could just walk everywhere and only gas my car up every other week.


----------



## tehuti88

Wish I could stop feeling sad over something so stupid. -_- Especially since it's not like I'm any better. Still just hurts, though. I wasn't even totally subtle.

...

Anyway...link to a comic image. Won't post it directly as there's some salty language, and won't post the subreddit I got it from since I think it'd cause a ****storm here. Artist's username seems to be Fluff_Machine, though.

https://i.redd.it/wnnviq9whpoz.jpg

I sure identified with this...once upon a time. Till I learned to keep my empathy to myself, because surely I "wouldn't understand."


----------



## Marlo58

I hate my job so much. I work with a bunch of people who hate me and I get so anxious about going to work I vomit beforehand. I really need the money so I can't quit but I've been applying to jobs like crazy. I need to get one soon because thinking about work makes me feel sick.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm really sad I lost that Quora page. Oh well.


----------



## naes

Lohikaarme said:


> I'm really sad I lost that Quora page. Oh well.


I know that feeling :/


----------



## tehuti88

Just browsing more Reddit and came across a convo that basically went like this (words in [ ] are my thoughts):

"I'm incel (incel is someone who's never had sex, I've actually had sex with numerous escorts but that doesn't count so I'm really escortcel), and I'm not very attractive (short and have a weird jaw), but I just got two dates lined up, yay!" [I'm not even kidding, they tack "-cel" onto the end of e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g. I actually saw something like "Pray to St. BlackOps2cel for me."]

"That's cool, bro (*coughcoughfakecelcough*), but just be aware, *she will cuck you*."

"Nah, she's a virgin so she won't cuck me. [Wha...?] Also, *I hope to start seeing BOTH of these girls*!...though yeah, this one girl isn't my looksmatch [I just learned that one], obviously she's less attractive than I am so maybe I shouldn't go out with her..."

"****ing normie fakecel scum, you can actually talk to women [never mind that, y'know, _not talking to women_ is probably a big reason why some of these guys are "incel" in the first place], I'm more incel than you'll EVER be!$*&;÷@!!!"

*followed by an entire page of guys claiming who's more incel than whom*
*oh, and just be aware, that virgin hoe will cuck you*
*so don't get your hopes up, but have fun*
* ****ing normie liar*
etc.

...

Need to get to bed before I lose all faith in humanity now.


----------



## Steve French

I love me some over the top violence in media. When it gets real ridiculous and gratuitous. I got thinking about Riki-Oh. One of the defining "so bad it's good" movies. Well, when it is intentionally like that, it might just be good. Doesn't make a lick of sense, full of plot holes, ****ing good entertainment. Found this great write up on the manga it was adapted from.


> I feel like describing the plot doesn't really do justice to how outrageous the whole thing is -- what you really need to know and see is the art and the battles.
> The artist reinvented the entire science of biology in this manga.
> Like the dude physically tying up his tendons AND IT WORKS, then there's punching people's brains out of their skulls, or hell, punching people's everything out of their bodies, or how about just ripping skin off. Oh, if punching the brain out of the skull seemed like too much effort to you, you can just squish it out like an orange, or just simply get in there and pull the thing out.
> Riki Oh also punches through a lion. Like, he doesn't merely punch a lion. He punches *through* a lion. He punches through a lot of things, actually, and they all inexplicably explode as he's doing it.
> And then it gets into the fantasy realm and he does some kamehameha style attack that also pushes the dude's everything out of his body. tbh the whole magical power spirit-beam-thing seems unnecessary in this manga, considering the mileage you can get out of your hand, why bother? I mean the guy can slice people's heads off with his fingers, he's hardly lacking in efficient ways to murder people.


Might have to read that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Oh yeah I knew that lol. Oh yay!


I didn't even get to see it because of a tornado warning and there wasn't even a tornado. Guess I'll see it Friday if it's still playing. I've been wanting to see it.


----------



## Blue Dino

Calm windless night outside, suddenly kicked up into very strong winds within minutes. My windows are vibrating non stop.


----------



## Winds

Nobody but you...


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> Just browsing more Reddit and came across a convo that basically went like this (words in [ ] are my thoughts):
> 
> "I'm incel (incel is someone who's never had sex, I've actually had sex with numerous escorts but that doesn't count so I'm really escortcel), and I'm not very attractive (short and have a weird jaw), but I just got two dates lined up, yay!" [I'm not even kidding, they tack "-cel" onto the end of e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g. I actually saw something like "Pray to St. BlackOps2cel for me."]
> 
> "That's cool, bro (*coughcoughfakecelcough*), but just be aware, *she will cuck you*."
> 
> "Nah, she's a virgin so she won't cuck me. [Wha...?] Also, *I hope to start seeing BOTH of these girls*!...though yeah, this one girl isn't my looksmatch [I just learned that one], obviously she's less attractive than I am so maybe I shouldn't go out with her..."
> 
> "****ing normie fakecel scum, you can actually talk to women [never mind that, y'know, _not talking to women_ is probably a big reason why some of these guys are "incel" in the first place), I'm more incel than you'll EVER be!$*&;÷@!!!"
> 
> *followed by an entire page of guys claiming who's more incel than whom*
> *oh, and just be aware, that virgin hoe will cuck you*
> *so don't get your hopes up, but have fun*
> * ****ing normie liar*
> etc.
> 
> ...
> 
> Need to get to bed before I lose all faith in humanity now.


It's not my place to tell what you should or shouldn't look at Tehuti but I really think it's a bad idea to look at all this sort of stuff. Why would you want to know what these ridiculous boys are thinking or doing?

It will just hurt you or at the very least make you upset. It's not worth it.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I didn't even get to see it because of a tornado warning and there wasn't even a tornado. Guess I'll see it Friday if it's still playing. I've been wanting to see it.


Aww that sucks


----------



## Liviboo

I'm thinking about wanting to go back to bed and not wanting to start my online school for today.


----------



## SFC01

I'm thinking - ****ing ladybirds everywhere inside my bedroom window, every year right about now without fail. How do the spotty little *******s get in and where were they for the rest of the year.

I`m sure one of the little ****ers nipped me in the back last night in bed, quite a nip I must say. Never knew they bit, will have to google it.


----------



## SFC01

Ladybirds do bite, that must make them the most dangerous insect in the UK- they only bite when provoked ! How would you provoke a ladybird, slap him round the chops a few times and call him a ****. Bit cowardly to pick on something so small.


----------



## SplendidBob

SFC01 said:


> I'm thinking - ****ing ladybirds everywhere inside my bedroom window, every year right about now without fail. How do the spotty little *******s get in and where were they for the rest of the year.
> 
> I`m sure one of the little ****ers nipped me in the back last night in bed, quite a nip I must say. Never knew they bit, will have to google it.


You are the queen ladybird, you are generating them.

Also, incidentally, ladybirds carry a lot of STD's I think (not the human ones, they have their own little varieties, which probably cant be transmitted to humans, no matter how much you "provoke" them).


----------



## SFC01

splendidbob said:


> Also, incidentally, ladybirds carry a lot of STD's I think


Well, I am well matched on that score, and boy can I nip.

Oh yeah, been meaning to tell you, you need to get yourself tested mate. Dont worry though, these days you can live to a ripe old age :grin2:


----------



## SplendidBob

SFC01 said:


> Well, I am well matched on that score, and boy can I nip.
> 
> Oh yeah, been meaning to tell you, you need to get yourself tested mate. Dont worry though, these days you can live to a ripe old age :grin2:


:lol

Well at least you let me know early.


----------



## funnynihilist

I'm not thinking about anything right now


----------



## snarygyder

Thinking about how I and a guy from uni seem interested in talking to each other but both of us are too shy...oh well.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

funnynihilist said:


> I'm not thinking about anything right now


I am thinking about thinking about nothing.


----------



## SofaKing

Life is a game that can't be won, only played. 

Game on or game over?

I guess that's up to me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

How to make a martini:

1) Take gin, vermouth, and olives
2) Throw them in the trash where they belong
3) Drink whiskey instead


----------



## Chevy396

Stimulants make me crave a cigarette just a tiny little bit still. Those two just go together for some reason. I think because it is an activity that feel good, plus it is a mild stimulant in it'self. No way in hell I'm ever smoking cigarettes again though. Too scared of cancer.


----------



## cmed

There's a video ad playing before a video that's a _promoted_ Tweet. Twitter actually thinks I'm going to watch a commercial in order to watch another commercial.


----------



## funnynihilist

acidicwithpanic said:


> How to make a martini:
> 
> 1) Take gin, vermouth, and olives
> 2) Throw them in the trash where they belong
> 3) Drink whiskey instead


Amen! I have been to many wine and beer tastings and have sampled all kinds of alcoholic drinks but nothing compares to whiskey in its many forms.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

funnynihilist said:


> Amen! I have been to many wine and beer tastings and have sampled all kinds of alcoholic drinks but nothing compares to whiskey in its many forms.


Yeah, I don't drink beer to get drunk anymore. If I want to forget my responsibilities I'm only satisfied with whiskey nowadays.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> It's not my place to tell what you should or shouldn't look at Tehuti but I really think it's a bad idea to look at all this sort of stuff. Why would you want to know what these ridiculous boys are thinking or doing?
> 
> It will just hurt you or at the very least make you upset. It's not worth it.


I told her not long back to stop reading that ****e Don.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Getting my last wisdom teeth taken out tomorrow morning. Actually looking forward to it. lol


----------



## tehuti88

harrison said:


> It's not my place to tell what you should or shouldn't look at Tehuti but I really think it's a bad idea to look at all this sort of stuff. Why would you want to know what these ridiculous boys are thinking or doing?
> 
> It will just hurt you or at the very least make you upset. It's not worth it.


Yeah, I followed an unfortunate rabbit hole this time... :/ I tend to browse the Nice Guys subreddit and for some odd reason it makes me feel better about myself. (Can't really explain why. It doesn't make me hate guys or anything like that, since I realize "nice guys" are a minority, but I feel comforted reading the stories there.) A link there led me to what started out as a positive story (incel guy finally gets a date), and I was thinking of upvoting the incel guy for being so positive, but then thought to take a peek at his posting history. And a mere day earlier he'd been grousing about how awful women are, and then even his "positive" story about starting to get dates turned rather nasty (the convo I paraphrased earlier). So I reconsidered my upvote and didn't bother. I doubt somebody can change such an entrenched mindset in the space of one day; he'll probably be back to grousing about women sometime soon.

It just struck the cynic in me that something that was supposed to be positive turned out so nastily in the end. And I was vaguely amused that somebody so worried about being "cucked" planned on dating more than one woman at a time, and that even his fellow incels were ganging up on him because he wasn't "incel enough" once his life took a turn for the better. :? (Kind of reminds me of the "normie"-hating here on SAS. "How *dare* you improve!")

Oh...and I also found it funny how "celibate" has changed meaning so much over the years. Used to mean not having any sex. Now it can mean having sex with prostitutes, but not other women. I don't want to know what "BlackOps2cel" means. :lol

...Anyway I usually try to avoid the incel groups for this very reason, they're really no good to look at. I need to be more careful about rabbit holes. :/


----------



## uziq

Everything in my life is starting to fall into place. I'm almost at a loss for words because it's so out of the ordinary how all these good things are coming together. Perhaps a testament that me trying to better myself has finally reached a threshold where I can see results. I'm not holding my breath though, lol.


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> Yeah, I followed an unfortunate rabbit hole this time... :/ I tend to browse the Nice Guys subreddit and for some odd reason it makes me feel better about myself. (Can't really explain why. It doesn't make me hate guys or anything like that, since I realize "*nice guys*" are a minority, but I feel comforted reading the stories there.) A link there led me to what started out as a positive story (incel guy finally gets a date), and I was thinking of upvoting the incel guy for being so positive, but then thought to take a peek at his posting history. And a mere day earlier he'd been grousing about how awful women are, and then even his "positive" story about starting to get dates turned rather nasty (the convo I paraphrased earlier). So I reconsidered my upvote and didn't bother. I doubt somebody can change such an entrenched mindset in the space of one day; he'll probably be back to grousing about women sometime soon.
> 
> It just struck the cynic in me that something that was supposed to be positive turned out so nastily in the end. And I was vaguely amused that somebody so worried about being "*cucked*" planned on dating more than one woman at a time, and that even his fellow incels were ganging up on him because he wasn't "incel enough" once his life took a turn for the better. :? (Kind of reminds me of the "normie"-hating here on SAS. "How *dare* you improve!")
> 
> Oh...and I also found it funny how "celibate" has changed meaning so much over the years. Used to mean not having any sex. Now it can mean having sex with prostitutes, but not other women. I don't want to know what "BlackOps2cel" means. :lol
> 
> ...Anyway I usually try to avoid the incel groups for this very reason, they're really no good to look at. I need to be more careful about rabbit holes. :/


Yeah, I still don't actually even know what terms like "cucked" mean - somebody put a link to it on here for me once but I've forgotten again.  It happens a lot with me. God knows what "blackopscel" means - that sounds a bit more disturbing.

I looked at Reddit once or twice to see if there was much of a comunity for my rare books - but I don't even like the format of it. It just looks really ugly and weird to me. But I guess our eyes become adjusted to how these things look after a while - I definitely wouldn't bother with that incel nonsense though.

Edit: Oh, and I still don't know if "nice guys" are actually nice guys or not. They were in my time - it seems like that's changed too - or at least according to the internet. How ridiculous.


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> I told her not long back to stop reading that ****e Don.


Okay mate - yeah it's not a good idea.

Hope things are alright for you too.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> Okay mate - yeah it's not a good idea.
> 
> Hope things are alright for you too.


Alright Don?

Are you off for a long holiday on one of those Islands again soon? lol

I've just spent what, two/three months living away from home with someone, doing all sorts all over the place, but I'm now back to realty and struggling with it.

I gotta come back down to earth though and deal with post massive holiday blues now, ffs. Bloody wonderful lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Aww that sucks


Yea, it does. I basically stayed at home for nothing just because there might have been one. I knew there wasn't going to be. lol It would have been nice to go to the movies, too. The festival was alright but it was more for just getting out of the house. :b


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, it does. I basically stayed at home for nothing just because there might have been one. I knew there wasn't going to be. lol It would have been nice to go to the movies, too. The festival was alright but it was more for just getting out of the house. :b


Haha yeah


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> Alright Don?
> 
> Are you off for a long holiday on one of those Islands again soon? lol
> 
> I've just spent what, two/three months living away from home with someone, doing all sorts all over the place, but I'm now back to realty and struggling with it.
> 
> I gotta come back down to earth though and deal with post massive holiday blues now, ffs. Bloody wonderful lol


Sounds like you've been busy mate - hope you had a good time, it sounds like it.

I'll be off again as soon as I can. At the moment I'm sort of looking after our old labrador most days though the week. My ex can't let him go yet - he has arthritis in his back legs and has trouble getting up. So I go up to her house a lot and make sure he's okay, give him some food etc and sit with him. It's like looking after an old person.  Last year I basically nursed our other old dog before we had to put her down too - she had cancer. Sad but what can you do and have to do the right thing by them.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> Sounds like you've been busy mate - hope you had a good time, it sounds like it.
> 
> I'll be off again as soon as I can. At the moment I'm sort of looking after our old labrador most days though the week. My ex can't let him go yet - he has arthritis in his back legs and has trouble getting up. So I go up to her house a lot and make sure he's okay, give him some food etc and sit with him. It's like looking after an old person.  Last year I basically nursed our other old dog before we had to put her down too - she had cancer. Sad but what can you do and have to do the right thing by them.


Ive had some great times, but there's been a few issues creeping in and she's fell out with me at the mo, hence why I'm back on this mofo. lol

I'm sorry to hear about your dogs mate.

Its nice that you can have such a connection with pets though.

I like animals, but I'm not really a pet person. I need more stimulation and communication than a pet can offer, and would kind of get bored of them, so it wouldn't be fair to have pets, especially mans best friend.

I could never love an animal mate, unless it was a women who's an animal in bed, or BBQ, a good ribeye steak etc. :b


----------



## Ai

SFC01 said:


> Ladybirds do bite, that must make them the most dangerous insect in the UK





splendidbob said:


> You are the queen ladybird, you are generating them.


I keep reading this as "ladybeard"...


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> Ive had some great times, but there's been a few issues creeping in and she's fell out with me at the mo, hence why I'm back on this mofo. lol
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your dogs mate.
> 
> Its nice that you can have such a connection with pets though.
> 
> I like animals, but I'm not really a pet person. I need more stimulation and communication than a pet can offer, and would kind of get bored of them, so it wouldn't be fair to have pets, especially mans best friend.
> *
> I could never love an animal mate, unless it was a women who's an animal in bed*, or BBQ, a good ribeye steak etc. :b


haha - strangely enough that does ring a bell mate, in the deep recesses of my mind.

Yeah they were more my wife's dogs tbh - I bought both of them years ago and I'm quite close to Fatty (the labrador)  - he's a lovely old bloke. I basically got them so my son would have dogs to grow up with.

I know what you mean - some people have a connection with animals, my ex is like that - she should have been a vet or something.

Hope things work out with your girl too - they usually do one way or another. Plus there'll be others - much as we don't think so at the time.


----------



## Ai

tehuti88 said:


> and that even his fellow incels were ganging up on him because he wasn't "incel enough" once his life took a turn for the better. :? (Kind of reminds me of the "normie"-hating here on SAS. "How *dare* you improve!")


Yep, I've been told my social anxiety isn't "real" because I have a (part-time) job and a boyfriend...

Good news, everyone!

I'm cured! :laugh:



harrison said:


> Edit: Oh, and I still don't know if "nice guys" are actually nice guys or not. They were in my time - it seems like that's changed too - or at least according to the internet. How ridiculous.


Nice guys are guys that are nice, and rarely refer to themselves as such. "Nice guys" are guys that _pretend_ to be nice in order to get something, and swiftly dissolve into tantrums when it doesn't work. They're usually the ones ranting and raving about how *****es don't appreciate how nice they are and only want *******s, etc. etc. Sometimes it's not entirely clear if they're actually aware they're not nice...


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm.....return it


----------



## wynns

Staring at a text message, wondering if I can reply to "Yep!" or would that be too weird.
It has been 2 hours. God help me, dating apps are slowly killing me.


----------



## Chevy396

Hot tub or more pizza? I'm not trying to make any healthy choices today.


----------



## Ai

finallyclosed said:


> Hot tub or more pizza? I'm not trying to make any healthy choices today.


... Then both?


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> ... Then both?


/wave hi Ai long time no see.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's be nice if on my 30th B-Day the front patch of my hair that's thinning/receding would just completely fall out so that I can grow a mini crown afro with a big *** forehead and a stacheless beard to pair with it...it's a 70's classic


----------



## CNikki

I need help.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> /wave hi Ai long time no see.


I think it's started to dawn on everyone that it maybe wasn't long enough. Lol Hi!


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> I think it's started to dawn on everyone that it maybe wasn't long enough. Lol Hi!


Nah, I was actually thinking the other day "haven't seen Ai for a while, hope she is doing ok" and then you popped up, hurrah


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Ai Who's everyone? I like seeing you around. 
@splendidbob Is everything okay? You seem to have aged quite a bit.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> Nah, I was actually thinking the other day "haven't seen Ai for a while, hope she is doing ok" and then you popped up, hurrah


D'awww...



SamanthaStrange said:


> @Ai Who's everyone? I like seeing you around.


Haha. Just feel like I've been starting a lot of **** and someone made a passive-aggressive comment, which may or may not have been aimed at me, about being _infamous_ here for snark and uptightness. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> I need help.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## SofaKing

Fun fact, a 103 kg mas falling 146 meters would take 5.46 seconds to hit the ground at 53.49 m/s which is 120mph.

Physics is fun.


----------



## Sus y

SofaKing said:


> Fun fact, a 103 kg mas falling 146 meters would take 5.46 seconds to hit the ground at 53.49 m/s which is 120mph.
> 
> Physics is fun.


What kind of mas are you talking about? :serious:


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


> Haha. Just feel like I've been starting a lot of **** and someone made a passive-aggressive comment, which may or may not have been aimed at me, about being _infamous_ here for snark and uptightness. :lol


Oh interesting. I thought that comment was aimed at me (because I have a history of such things, too). Maybe we can just be infamous together. :lol


----------



## SofaKing

Sus y said:


> What kind of mas are you talking about? :serious:


That's what's fun about physics. Any kind of mass would ultimately behave the same assuming equal abilities overcome wind resistance, etc. I imagine at that height, it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## Ai

tehuti88 said:


> Oh interesting. I thought that comment was aimed at me (because I have a history of such things, too). Maybe we can just be infamous together. :lol


:lol Yeah, I'm _really_ not sure, but it made me laugh.

I'm sure we are, though.


----------



## thisismeyo

i am thinking about how I am going to get through this winter.

i used to complain at my parents house when it was too cold.

Now when I have my own place, I am stingy when it comes to turning on the heater. It's very cold! I wish I had a fireplace.


----------



## Sus y

SofaKing said:


> That's what's fun about physics. Any kind of mass would ultimately behave the same assuming equal abilities overcome wind resistance, etc. I imagine at that height, it wouldn't really matter.


I was just wondering if there was a kind of mass you were thinking of when typed that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

God invited to top secret chat room feels weird. More personal than I'm comfortable with too. Now we get to see how my obsessive interest in this topic will compete with AvPD lol. It's like the battle of abnormal traits.


----------



## Nitrogen

Feel like I got kicked in one side of the head and punched in the jaw and I'm full of random aches and pains

stress is fun

I actually got dinner with a real human being(!) and didn't totally panic the whole time but she's starting to pass that "we're moving beyond acquaintanceship possibly-ABORT NOW" territory that comes with being avoidant and it's stressing me out. I just feel like ignoring her completely now or at least trying to seem less interested, but like.. this is why I have no friends. So yeah, so much for having any rational and a cluster C personality disorder :lol


----------



## harrison

Ai said:


> Nice guys are guys that are nice, and rarely refer to themselves as such. "Nice guys" are guys that _pretend_ to be nice in order to get something, and swiftly dissolve into tantrums when it doesn't work. They're usually the ones ranting and raving about how *****es don't appreciate how nice they are and only want *******s, etc. etc. Sometimes it's not entirely clear if they're actually aware they're not nice...


Oh okay, thanks for that - yeah I think that does sound a bit familiar. I find it a bit hard to keep up.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I love how she's so animated and he just has the same expression in every still they took from that gif lol:

https://78.media.tumblr.com/19693ecb4cd9c7c4e496c1ae7df22bb6/tumblr_oxj76rfOSO1qah4jgo1_1280.jpg

https://78.media.tumblr.com/db33bab03976ba0fd61078aaf5f5d1eb/tumblr_oxj76rfOSO1qah4jgo2_1280.jpg

https://78.media.tumblr.com/416a0dce90f47b5b1c4dce59c7622621/tumblr_oxj76rfOSO1qah4jgo3_1280.jpg

I think I'm going to avoid watching the new Star Wars trailer. It's only a couple of months and it will probably spoil a bunch of stuff if I watch it. I don't know though I'll probably cave and end up watching it especially if I go to Tumblr again.


----------



## Ai

Can't tell if I have a stomach bug or if it's just another Tuesday in my digestive system... :sigh


Either way, working sucks. And I don't want to go. lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm wondering why I bother waking up.


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Bills to pay.


----------



## Chevy396

Oh snap!


----------



## Were

I wish I could stay in this earlier sleeping pattern.


----------



## Wren611

Sending an email somewhere asking for work is like taking a plaster off. Just get it over with as quickly as possible before you have time to think and pause and hesitate and not bother for a while longer.


----------



## Lohikaarme

**** it, I'm buying pizza tonight.


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> Oh snap!


Finn vs. Phasma?? Sign me up :boogie


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lohikaarme said:


> **** it, I'm buying pizza tonight.


lol

I'm sat here watching The Great British Bake Off with my mother, thinking WTF I'm doing. :|


----------



## tehuti88

Trump, paraphrased: "What a handsome group of guys, I don't like standing in front of them..."

Me: uke uke uke


----------



## CNikki

I need sleep. I need to eat. I can't bring myself to do either.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

A new day!


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I could bathe in dark roast Sumatra.

I was wrong. All Starbucks coffees don't suck. Even though this is the only one I like so far.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Finn vs. Phasma?? Sign me up :boogie


Nice catch, I didn't notice that fight the first time I watched it. Maybe I was too busy checking out Rey's hot... umm... moves.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Someone who was "Permanently Banned" is now back to "SAS Member" and I'm wondering if the ban was reversed. :con


----------



## tehuti88

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH what the hell is going on!! What is that!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Hmm, now all the user titles look messed up, must be a glitch.
@tehuti88 Jinx! Lol.


----------



## Chevy396

Someone put a curse on us all to make us have "no status".


----------



## zonebox

I'm kind of glad I have no status, status is totally overrated.. Faq status!


----------



## acidicwithpanic

"The problem with the world is that no one believes in God anymore!"

Me:


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> Hmm, now all the user titles look messed up, must be a glitch.
> @*tehuti88* Jinx! Lol.


I finally summoned the guts to click "Edit" and nothing happens and now I feel _cheated_! :cry


----------



## Lohikaarme

tehuti88 said:


> I finally summoned the guts to click "Edit" and nothing happens and now I feel _cheated_! :cry


It's a new feature the staff have been working on for a few days, you should be able to input your status soon enough


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Everyone has "no status" now. :lol


----------



## zonebox

tehuti88 said:


> I finally summoned the guts to click "Edit" and nothing happens and now I feel _cheated_! :cry


When I clicked it, a gateway to hell formed about two feet in front of me. It got really breezy in my house, and KISS started to play out of no where, in reverse.. Two claws reached from within the gateway, clenching at the edges of the portal and as the face started to appear, SAS crashed on me and it all went away.

Phew.. that was a close one.. No one push the edit button!


----------



## truant

tehuti88 said:


> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH what the hell is going on!! What is that!!


That's very weird. I wonder what happened?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Lohikaarme said:


> It's a new feature the staff have been working on for a few days, you should be able to input your status soon enough


How is it going to differ from the current "custom user title"?


----------



## blue2

What the hell, the day I can no longer be a Space coyote is the day I'm checkin out....Goodbye cruel world !!!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

blue2 said:


> What the hell, the day I can no longer be a Space coyote is the day I'm checkin out....Goodbye cruel world !!!


You know, I always found your name very suspicious. It's very similar to my password and I find that weird.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> How is it going to differ from the current "custom user title"?


Status is more standard across different platforms than user title? Or do we get two different labels now?


----------



## blue2

Ominous Indeed said:


> You know, I always found your name very suspicious. It's very similar to my password and I find that weird.


Cool, I love making people feel weird.:kiss


----------



## shyvr6

Can we put social in front of status? Heh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is kind of awkward, hugely awkward, most people in this chat seem to be much more intelligent than I am and/or employed in science. >.> why was I invited again?



Edit: SAS related.. So they got unbanned again? or is it a glitch? Cba inquiring further but that seems odd.


----------



## Mlt18

I need to sign up for overtime at work.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Persephone The Dread said:


> Edit: SAS related.. So they got unbanned again? or is it a glitch? Cba inquiring further but that seems odd.


Well, the status messages have all gone back to normal, but that person still appears to be unbanned...? Idk. Weird.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, the status messages have all gone back to normal, but that person still appears to be unbanned...? Idk. Weird.


It wasn't related to that, I saw they were unbanned a few weeks ago actually by stumbling on an old post but I forgot about it and then saw another thread they made today. It is kind of weird.


----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## TheWelshOne

Persephone The Dread said:


> Edit: SAS related.. So they got unbanned again? or is it a glitch? Cba inquiring further but that seems odd.


Rebanned. So I'm guessing glitch?


----------



## Chevy396

TheWelshOne said:


> Rebanned. So I'm guessing glitch?


More like a mod fight.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Well, that was random...


----------



## thisismeyo

I am really looking forward to December because the hardest semester of college I have will be over.

I am also looking forward to after Halloween because that is when you are allowed to drink egg nog. (I can't believe people drink it before Halloween!)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Did anyone catch what another poster quoted me saying? It's probably not important/I don't want to know but I was too busy spamming music videos (obviously) in another thread and that quote is now deleted.


----------



## TheWelshOne

@Persephone The Dread They quoted me too and I missed it.


----------



## Chevy396

Ah... it's all starting to make sense. Well, it's all starting to be provable. Always knew I was right...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheWelshOne said:


> @Persephone The Dread They quoted me too and I missed it.


Ah, they're banning alt posters really quickly now (not that I'm complaining,) I've gotten a bunch of quotes from banned posters recently.


----------



## tehuti88

And I'm missing it all. :cry

But not really :cry Well, I just hate missing things, is all.





:cry


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ah, they're banning alt posters really quickly now (not that I'm complaining,) I've gotten a bunch of quotes from banned posters recently.


Sure seem to get unbanned quite a bit. Maybe somebody needs to be fired. Too trigger happy.


----------



## laralarson

gthopia94 said:


> Why do I care what other people think?


dont! trust me its not worth it


----------



## tehuti88

:love2


----------



## Steve French

I think I need a new forum to display my whining. Maybe something a bit more active and a bit less socially anxious. I have so many more problems than that.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm I really hope this guy gets what he deserves.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was too busy spamming music videos (obviously) in another thread


 We all have our hobbies Persephone


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> We all have our hobbies Persephone


You really _are_ very fond of these aren't you Bob? I'm pretty sure you posted a picture of them ages ago - even the same flavour. 

Nothing wrong with that of course - I was actually wondering if we have them here, wouldn't mind giving them a try.


----------



## Amphoteric

:lol


----------



## tehuti88

Amphoteric said:


> :lol


Aw c'mon Corgi, yeah she lied but she was cute AND she didn't even care that you were so short! Why did you just bail on the poor tall dog like that?? You could've had weird short-tall puppies together. :cry :cry :cry

(When he rolled over to take his best pic my mind went in a COMPLETELY different direction. :lol )


----------



## CNikki

Do I have to get up?


----------



## kivi

I sent a message to my university phone group, also my friend wanted my class to get another message too and I let her post from my phone (she's not in those groups). Now I'm very stressed out because I never post anything to those groups. I can't look at my phone anymore, I feel like throwing it out. :afr


----------



## Chevy396

Why am I drinking coffee again? It has felt nice for the last couple of days, but I quit for a reason. Interesting how much better my memory gets when I use it though. I guess it's not brain damage, just side effects of the GABA stuff I've been on for anxiety.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I dunno what the heck is going on between my bank and the new estate agents who have taken over with managing the flat I rent? I set up a standing order last month and for some reason they didn't get the initial payment for ages and this month they haven't got it either? this means I have had to make calls to the bank to try and find out whats going on and it probably means I need to go down there and change the date which the standing order goes out on.. the payment has been sent, it was confirmed by the bank. my guess is the estate agents haven't done all the right checks to where its been paid to. all this unnecessary faffing about does my head in.


----------



## CNikki

Why do I feel so obligated when in turn I'm not valued or acknowledged?
_
Great, I think I'm on the verge of a panic attack..._


----------



## Memories of Silence

Persephone The Dread said:


> Edit: SAS related.. So they got unbanned again? or is it a glitch? Cba inquiring further but that seems odd.





finallyclosed said:


> Sure seem to get unbanned quite a bit. Maybe somebody needs to be fired. Too trigger happy.


This member has been talking to the VerticalScope administrators over the last few months, trying to get their account unbanned. One of the newest people in the administration team lifted the ban because they weren't aware of what they have been like. The ban was reinstated, and now all of the administrators have been made aware of the member's history here and will not lift any bans in the future without asking the moderators first so that this doesn't happen again.

This was the second time this member has been unbanned, and the reason the ban was lifted the first time was that there wasn't enough proof that it was a duplicate account of the person we thought it was, and they kept claiming that they were someone else. They have had multiple accounts on here, and whenever they join, they hide their identity by acting nice and helpful, then they change and they start causing problems. It isn't always easy to tell when they have returned because it can be hard to tell if it is them or not.

The original ban was when they were still hiding who they were. As soon as the ban was lifted, the member quickly changed and showed that they really were who we thought they were, and they caused problems, so were banned again.

Only one other member has been unbanned recently, which was only once.


----------



## Chevy396

Silent Memory said:


> This member has been talking to the VerticalScope administrators over the last few months, trying to get their account unbanned. One of the newest people in the administration team lifted the ban because they weren't aware of what they have been like. The ban was reinstated, and now all of the administrators have been made aware of the member's history here and will not lift any bans in the future without asking the moderators first so that this doesn't happen again.
> 
> This was the second time this member has been unbanned, and the reason the ban was lifted the first time was that there wasn't enough proof that it was a duplicate account of the person we thought it was, and they kept claiming that they were someone else. They have had multiple accounts on here, and whenever they join, they hide their identity by acting nice and helpful, then they change and they start causing problems. It isn't always easy to tell when they have returned because it can be hard to tell if it is them or not.
> 
> The original ban was when they were still hiding who they were. As soon as the ban was lifted, the member quickly changed and showed that they really were who we thought they were, and they caused problems, so were banned again.
> 
> Only one other member has been unbanned recently, which was only once.


Sounds like you don't all agree on these facts anymore. I was almost banned a while back because someone convinced some people that I was an alt account of this person you are talking about. I checked and it turns out I'm not. I hope you'll understand if I don't believe you. Paranoia is rampant here, even among the mods. On another note, I'm not sure why alt accounts are so bad unless they're actually doing something else against the rules. Shouldn't accounts just be judged based on how they act, and not their suspected history? People are going to use multiple accounts, this is a fact of life. Why spend all that energy hunting them down before they actually cause real problems?


----------



## TheWelshOne

finallyclosed said:


> Sounds like you don't all agree on these facts anymore. I was almost banned a while back because someone convinced some people that I was an alt account of this person you are talking about. I checked and it turns out I'm not. I hope you'll understand if I don't believe you. Paranoia is rampant here, even among the mods. On another note, I'm not sure why alt accounts are so bad unless they're actually doing something else against the rules. Shouldn't accounts just be judged based on how they act, and not their suspected history? People are going to use multiple accounts, this is a fact of life. Why spend all that energy hunting them down before they actually cause real problems?


We've been through this.



> Multiple Accounts
> Only one account is allowed per person. If we find out that an individual is posting under multiple accounts we will either ban all their accounts or leave one account unbanned for them to use, depending on the circumstances.


Multiple accounts are against the rules. As is targeting and harassing users, as this person did. Even when they were unbanned briefly yesterday, they went right back to their old habits, seeking out two users that they have always liked to troll. So yes, they *were* judged on the way they acted in this current account.

_Note - Although the rule says "we will either ban all their accounts or leave one account unbanned for them to use," there is always one account left for them to use unless they have been permanently banned in the past or are a known troll/troublesome member. A regular member who is not permanently banned is never banned for making a duplicate account._


----------



## novalax

TheWelshOne said:


> We've been through this.
> 
> Multiple accounts are against the rules. As is targeting and harassing users, as this person did. Even when they were unbanned briefly yesterday, they went right back to their old habits, seeking out two users that they have always liked to troll. So yes, they *were* judged on the way they acted in this current account.


quoting a rule as justification for said rule is circular logic of the highest order...


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

tehuti88 said:


> I need to be more careful about rabbit holes. :/


Tell me about it! :eyes

Oh gosh. I was reading through the most recent pages in this thread, and that one line from your post gave me quite the giggle. Of course, I was thinking about a very different sort of rabbit hole. Hehe!

But the truth is that I would rather become aware of something unpleasant, in order to better understand this world--and in order to best decide how I should act within it. I would really like to improve the well-being of others, and I wouldn't mind helping myself too (so it seems prudent to figure out exactly what is going on, and why things are the way that they are.) Still, I just had to reply to what you said, because there are certainly times when I feel more than a little miserable about the personal cost of my quest for knowledge!

Anyhow. Carry on everyone!


----------



## Chevy396

TheWelshOne said:


> We've been through this.
> 
> Multiple accounts are against the rules. As is targeting and harassing users, as this person did. Even when they were unbanned briefly yesterday, they went right back to their old habits, seeking out two users that they have always liked to troll. So yes, they *were* judged on the way they acted in this current account.
> 
> _Note - Although the rule says "we will either ban all their accounts or leave one account unbanned for them to use," there is always one account left for them to use unless they have been permanently banned in the past or are a known troll/troublesome member. A regular member who is not permanently banned is never banned for making a duplicate account._


If targeting and harassing users were against the rules then Username removed would have been banned months ago since I reported it more than ten times with no result at all. In fact, he even slandered me multiple times on a public forum, which I could actually sue him for if I felt like it.

Yes, I know that multiple accounts are against the rules. That's why I'm asking why it's against the rules. I don't need to have the current rules recited to me. I'm trying to decide for myself whether the rules are fair or stupid. This will effect my actions in the future.


----------



## TheWelshOne

novalax said:


> quoting a rule as justification for said rule is circular logic of the highest order...


And asking why something is against the rules is pointless. Rules are there to be followed, it doesn't matter why they're there. I may be a goody-two-shoes but I can't see any plausible reason for having multiple accounts at one time unless it's for trolling. The mods give leeway for those who had requested bans and wanted to make new accounts. They also give leeway for username changes. Why is having multiple accounts 'a fact of life'? And why is it acceptable for known trolls to keep making accounts, harassing the same users, acting the same way every time?

There are obvious trolls on this forum who have been around for a while, some for years. They don't break the rules, so they don't get banned. If you break the rules, you get banned. Why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

> Harassment:
> Courses of posts or messages to other community members that are intended, or that ought reasonably to be known, to cause discomfort or intimidation are not permitted. This includes repeatedly contacting or referring to other members after being asked to refrain, and repeatedly targeting other members without naming them.


But, it's also true that several members have gotten away with this type of behavior for years...


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

finallyclosed said:


> If targeting and harassing users were against the rules then Username removed would have been banned months ago since I reported it more than ten times with no result at all. In fact, he even slandered me multiple times on a public forum, which I could actually sue him for if I felt like it.


You can't report someone 10 times and expect them to get banned just because u disagree with them.


----------



## TheWelshOne

finallyclosed said:


> If targeting and harassing users were against the rules then Username removed would have been banned months ago since I reported it more than ten times with no result at all. In fact, he even slandered me multiple times on a public forum, which I could actually sue him for if I felt like it.


Oh yeah, I forgot you're a lawyer.

You might wanna @ the user you mentioned or the mods will remove the username. None of us know why that user is still here. I'm sure they've had many infractions but the mods are following the rules too; there's a chain of events that leads up to a ban.


----------



## Chevy396

TheWelshOne said:


> And asking why something is against the rules is pointless. Rules are there to be followed, it doesn't matter why they're there.


Yikes


----------



## Chevy396

TheWelshOne said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot you're a lawyer.
> 
> You might wanna @ the user you mentioned or the mods will remove the username. None of us know why that user is still here. I'm sure they've had many infractions but the mods are following the rules too; there's a chain of events that leads up to a ban.


You wanna tell me why you think I'm a lawyer? Is it because a certain user who you think I am an alt of went to law school?

And I don't want to be bothered with looking him up and giving him any attention. Then he'll just start stalking me again and there will be nothing I can do within the rules and the law to stop it.


----------



## TheWelshOne

finallyclosed said:


> Yikes


You join this forum and enter into an agreement to follow the rules as they are set out. You're free to leave at any time if you don't like the rules.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

The cuteness is impossible. :3









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

TheInvisibleHand said:


> You can't report someone 10 times and expect them to get banned just because u disagree with them.


When you private chatted me and started saying you know who I am, etc... I told you not to contact me anymore. You continued, I reported it several times. Nothing...

When you started accusing me of being someone else and spreading that slander about me, I reported it several times. Nothing...

When you said you'd like to come onto my property and shoot my deer, I reported it. Nothing...

I'm saying this more for the benefit of everyone else than for you. I still don't want you to contact me, quote me, or mention me at all. Don't push me or I might actually take it further.


----------



## TheWelshOne

finallyclosed said:


> You wanna tell me why you think I'm a lawyer? Is it because a certain user who you think I am an alt of went to law school?


No it's actually a slight misremembrance on my part since I recalled you very vehemently discussing legal viewpoints wrt this same banned users before and claiming you know a lot about the law.

I don't think I know of any users on here that went to law school. Perhaps you could enlighten me on that.

ETA: You know you can ignore and block people, right?


----------



## BAH

Same thing erryday


----------



## Chevy396

TheWelshOne said:


> You join this forum and enter into an agreement to follow the rules as they are set out. You're free to leave at any time if you don't like the rules.


You're also free to ask why the rules are the way they are. At some point places like this are subject to rules from higher authorities, whether it be their web host or their government, and those user agreements don't really mean jack anymore. Not saying that applies in this case, but when users are allowed to do things to other members that are illegal and against the terms of every other service, even when multiple people have reported it, then it might. Oh, especially when it appears to be a decision based on the user's gender, or lack there of.


----------



## Chevy396

TheWelshOne said:


> No it's actually a slight misremembrance on my part since I recalled you very vehemently discussing legal viewpoints wrt this same banned users before and claiming you know a lot about the law.
> 
> I don't think I know of any users on here that went to law school. Perhaps you could enlighten me on that.
> 
> ETA: You know you can ignore and block people, right?


I know the law because I have ran a number of different businesses and websites. Blocking or ignoring someone doesn't stop them from slandering you.

slan·der
ˈslandər/
_noun_Law

noun: *slander*


*1*. 
the action or crime of making a false spoken statement damaging to a person's reputation.
"he is suing the TV network for slander"

a false and malicious spoken statement.
plural noun: *slanders*
"I've had just about all I can stomach of your slanders"
synonyms:defamation (of character), character assassination, calumny, libel; Morescandalmongering, malicious gossip, disparagement, denigration, aspersions, vilification, traducement, obloquy; 
lie, slur, smear, false accusation; 
_informal_mudslinging, bad-mouthing, smack talk; 
_archaic_contumely 
"he could sue us for slander"



_verb_
verb: *slander*; 3rd person present: *slanders*; past tense: *slandered*; past participle: *slandered*; gerund or present participle: *slandering*
*1*. 
make false and damaging statements about (someone).
"they were accused of slandering the head of state"
synonyms:defame (someone's character), blacken someone's name, tell lies about, speak ill/evil of, sully someone's reputation, libel, smear, cast aspersions on, spread scandal about, besmirch, tarnish, taint; More


----------



## TheWelshOne

finallyclosed said:


> You're also free to ask why the rules are the way they are. At some point places like this are subject to rules from higher authorities, whether it be their web host or their government, and those user agreements don't really mean jack anymore. Not saying that applies in this case, but when users are allowed to do things to other members that are illegal and against the terms of every other service, even when multiple people have reported it, then it might. Oh, especially when it appears to be a decision based on the user's gender, or lack there of.


Lol, don't try to start that discrimination **** in this case. That user was a nuisance long before they changed their gender tag and there are multiple users here with binary genders who get away with **** that some others don't.

Why is this person so important to you? Did you even interact with her before she was permabanned the first time? It seems a strange crusade for someone who only made their account 2 weeks before she was banned.


----------



## Chevy396

TheWelshOne said:


> Lol, don't try to start that discrimination **** in this case. That user was a nuisance long before they changed their gender tag and there are multiple users here with binary genders who get away with **** that some others don't.
> 
> Why is this person so important to you? Did you even interact with her before she was permabanned the first time? It seems a strange crusade for someone who only made their account 2 weeks before she was banned.


More like why are you so obsessed with it? What do you have in this fight, if not gender? Like I said before, I keep getting accused of being this person. That kind of makes it important to me and protecting my name.

Also, interesting passive implication there at the end.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I don't know how I can move on from her without her being married, moved abroad, dead etc?

I know she's so close by, just hour and half away, so I can't move on.

Having known her for over 7 years, but only having spent real life time with her this past 13 months, and having only her in my life for most of my adult life, it's just too hard to move on.


----------



## tehuti88

opcorn


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

TheWelshOne said:


> You might wanna @ the user you mentioned or the mods will remove the username. None of us know why that user is still here..
> That user was a nuisance long before they changed their gender tag


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I need more knowledge.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> We all have our hobbies Persephone


Wait are you telling me those crisp packets only contain six of those? I haven't eaten them since I was a child but I don't remember that.

edit: oh wait that's a multipack lol still six is obviously not enough even then.



TheWelshOne said:


> No it's actually a slight misremembrance on my part since I recalled you very vehemently discussing legal viewpoints wrt this same banned users before and claiming you know a lot about the law.
> 
> I don't think I know of any users on here that went to law school. Perhaps you could enlighten me on that.
> 
> ETA: You know you can ignore and block people, right?


There are a couple of ex posters who did, including the most recently re-banned member.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Persephone The Dread said:


> Wait are you telling me those crisp packets only contain six of those? I haven't eaten them since I was a child but I don't remember that.
> 
> edit: oh wait that's a multipack lol still six is obviously not enough even then.


They probably do contain only six nowadays lol. Bags of bloody air.

Anyway, Flaming Hot flavour > pickled onion.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Wait are you telling me those crisp packets only contain six of those? I haven't eaten them since I was a child but I don't remember that.
> 
> edit: oh wait that's a multipack lol still six is obviously not enough even then.


I make no promises as to the number of individual packets in a multi pack of monster munch, nor to the number of crisps in a packet. I did read someones analysis on the number of crisps per packet (and it's insanely low) though.

Despite my obsession with monster munch (one of my first memories was a friend Joseph letting me have one of his pickled onion MM and thinking it was the nicest thing I had *ever* tasted) I haven't actually had them for a while now myself. If I do make my food porn blog (think pork pies drizzled in liquified margerine with a deconstructed monster munch crumble nest) MM will obviously be a running theme because of their non aspirational food value.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Pete Beale said:


> They probably do contain only six nowadays lol. Bags of bloody air.
> 
> Anyway, Flaming Hot flavour > pickled onion.


lol seems to be the way with most things that come in packets these days.



splendidbob said:


> I make no promises as to the number of individual packets in a multi pack of monster munch, nor to the number of crisps in a packet. I did read someones analysis on the number of crisps per packet (and it's insanely low) though.
> 
> Despite my obsession with monster munch (one of my first memories was a friend Joseph letting me have one of his pickled onion MM and thinking it was the nicest thing I had *ever* tasted) I haven't actually had them for a while now myself. If I do make my food porn blog (think pork pies drizzled in liquified margerine with a deconstructed monster munch crumble nest) MM will obviously be a running theme because of their non aspirational food value.


You'll have stiff competition from crisp sandwich lady (forgot her YouTube name)


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> You'll have stiff competition from crisp sandwich lady (forgot her YouTube name)


Kay (slightly angry and upset you forgot her name ). Yeh I know, and its pretty much impossible to beat that because hers isn't even slightly ironic.


----------



## TheWelshOne

finallyclosed said:


> More like why are you so obsessed with it? What do you have in this fight, if not gender? Like I said before, I keep getting accused of being this person. That kind of makes it important to me and protecting my name.
> 
> Also, interesting passive implication there at the end.


What do I have in this fight? How about I don't like transphobic radical feminists who make a point of harassing my friends, calling them delusional and wrong. Or those who seek out pornography threads to tell everyone how disgusting they are for enjoying anything remotely sexual because there was *always* a woman who was coerced into it, even in amateur/cam/lesbian stuff.

I don't think you're her. But I do think you've been here before. You have to have, to be so damn interested in this woman you've never met.


----------



## CNikki

Notice how it's the same elites in Hollywood who perpetuate 'rape culture', and now we're finding out about the very ones who speak out the most about it? Projecting, much? Guilty conscience?


----------



## TheWelshOne

Persephone The Dread said:


> There are a couple of ex posters who did, including the most recently re-banned member.


Oh, really? That's interesting.
@TheInvisibleHand


----------



## Chevy396

TheWelshOne said:


> What do I have in this fight? How about I don't like transphobic radical feminists who make a point of harassing my friends, calling them delusional and wrong. Or those who seek out pornography threads to tell everyone how disgusting they are for enjoying anything remotely sexual because there was *always* a woman who was coerced into it, even in amateur/cam/lesbian stuff.
> 
> I don't think you're her. But I do think you've been here before. You have to have, to be so damn interested in this woman you've never met.


So it's ok for you to call people names, but not ok for them to tell you that you're wrong?

Get over it. Even if I did know anything about this person, I wouldn't tell you about. You've got some sort of perverted obsession with both of us. Believe me, if Witchblade really was how you claim her to be, she would hate my guts more than yours. Unlike you and your girlfriends, I don't have people banned just because they annoy me or hurt my precious feelings.


----------



## TheWelshOne

finallyclosed said:


> So it's ok for you to call people names, but not ok for them to tell you that you're wrong?
> 
> Get over it. Even if I did know anything about this person, I wouldn't tell you about. You've got some sort of perverted obsession with both of us. Believe me, if Witchblade really was how you claim her to be, she would hate my guts more than yours. Unlike you and your girlfriends, I don't have people banned just because they annoy me or hurt my precious feelings.


I'm sorry, when did I call someone names? Or get someone banned?

Me and my girlfriends? Ooh, do I have a posse now?


----------



## Chevy396

TheWelshOne said:


> I'm sorry, when did I call someone names? Or get someone banned?
> 
> Me and my girlfriends? Ooh, do I have a posse now?


I wouldn't call it a posse. Just your girlfriends. Is that a negative term?


----------



## TheWelshOne

finallyclosed said:


> I wouldn't call it a posse. Just your girlfriends. Is that a negative term?


I've never had girlfriends before, I wonder what we can all do together. I'm sure it'll be fun.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

If someones blocked you on an iphone, is it one ring or two before voice mail?

Everything I read says one ring, but is one ring classed as "ring ring", or just "ring"? lol


----------



## PocketoAlice

Whew! The anxiety that comes when you are denied the job that you were perfectly qualified for, had a reference from a prominent member of the company and live within a short distance to the facility. And was it after a super awkward interview? Maybe?

Oh no, just based off of the initial application.

Fml.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm clearly mad.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

We're all mad here.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> We're all mad here.


I feel mad and completely normal at the same time. :|


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The Condition of Keegan said:


> The cuteness is impossible. :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Yes! :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol SAY10 is out ****ing finally wtf.

I feel like the preview gave away the best part of it, so this is underwhelming. Decent enough track though 6/10 or something.


----------



## Ai

How much I miss him...


----------



## tehuti88

Wow, that was the _lousiest_ "erase" usage I've ever seen. :|


----------



## Steve French

It's amazing how a death in the family brings people together. All my relates that haven't spoken in years chatting it up.

Kind of have to feel for the guy. You play stupid games and you win stupid prizes, but there was some trauma there. Catholic altar boy and got the altar boy treatment, if you know what I mean.

Makes me think about my own drinking.


----------



## CNikki

The fact that I invest waaaaay too much time on others while they likely would never give much thought about me...unless, of course, it's to ridicule. Then it's wondered why I appear distant.


----------



## Wren611

Depression has made me completely numb and yet overly emotional about things equally. It's very tiring.


----------



## feels

is citalopram ****??? :wife cure me *****


----------



## Kevin001

Feel so sorry for these girls prostituting themselves. Want to grab one and say wake up.


----------



## Ai

There is apparently an in-joke between my boyfriend's friends that Anton Yelchin was his celebrity doppleganger. I find this weirdly amusing, because that was actually the first thing I thought when I stumbled across his profile on OkCupid almost two years ago and I thought I was just being silly...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Social anxiety disorder plus social deficit disorder plus...


----------



## SilentLyric

I love obscure pop punk bands...


----------



## coeur_brise

Pete Beale said:


> lol
> 
> I'm sat here watching The Great British Bake Off with my mother, thinking WTF I'm doing. :|


It's ok. At least you know how yeast works and that baking takes a **** ton of time.


----------



## coeur_brise

Oooh ****.. I'm way late. Like 7 pages ago. Oh well. I don't remember some things. This greatly disturbs me.


----------



## tehuti88

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duracell_Bunny

:wtf ...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duracell_Bunny
> 
> :wtf ...


Really you've never heard of him?  I used to have an animated gif avatar of that bunny on livejournal over a decade ago.


----------



## Myosr

> This page isn't working
> 
> www.socialanxietysupport.com is currently unable to handle this request.
> HTTP ERROR 500


I can't start a new thread now for some reason. .-.

Why can't you handle my request SAS, whyyy? Is it too much to ask? :'(

Looks like I'll have to postpone it to tonight. -__-


----------



## Blue Dino

tehuti88 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duracell_Bunny
> 
> :wtf ...


I remember seeing the Duracell Bunny in some products, but always thought it was some parody of the Energizer Rabbit. No clue it was actually the other way around. Shows how uncreative corporate rivalry marketing can be.


----------



## Tetragammon

That damnable temptation to post in subforums that I really have no business on... :sigh

Sometimes I really think I'm becoming too argumentative for my own good.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

coeur_brise said:


> It's ok. At least you know how yeast works and that baking takes a **** ton of time.


It's absolutely NOT OK, OK!? :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Is the Energizer Rabbit an American thing, and the Duracell Bunny a Brit thing, because I grew up with Duracell Bunny, but never heard of Energizer Rabbit?


----------



## CNikki

I'm inevitably screwed.


----------



## Chevy396

I hope I age half as well as Harrison Ford. I'm fairly straight, but the man still makes me wish I had a daddy.


----------



## gthopia94

CNikki said:


> I'm inevitably screwed.


As am I unless I decide to take drastic action, which of course won't be easy. I have a very complicated three fold issue that's bothering me & it's very hard to cope with.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My god I need to live alone


----------



## SofaKing

My road to contentment is too long and difficult, especially when you're unwanted.

The journey is exhausting and I'm depleted.


----------



## tehuti88

> Fartknocker says:
> May 16, 2014 at 1:41 am
> 
> I can't believe I found the source of this accent I heard in the movie Fargo. I couldn't even finish the movie because the accent and the utter stupidity of two of the main actors including the one dudes wife made me so violent I wanted to break something. *If I lived in Minnesota I would be miserable and probably either kill myself or everyone with that accent that wouldn't shut their damned mouth.*


Dayum. :lol


----------



## zonebox

I wish I had something interesting to think about right now, but it is mostly just boring things, I'm not really passionate about anything at the moment. I wonder what causes that, why there are times where I can get really passionate about something, do a ton of research, keep myself occupied for weeks.. and then there are times like now, where it is all just bleh.. I know something will come along sooner or later, and I will engross myself in it, and get a lot of satisfaction from doing so, that is how it has been throughout my life. I wonder what the next big thing will be, I'll be sure to stumble across something on the Internet that will hook me. Retro computing is a lot of fun, but just not doing it right now, I would like to get back into camping, but there is not enough time, my sailboat is still in need of repair, perhaps I'll see a video that inspires me. I haven't played any video games that have really done it for me, I tried Second Life and it was okay, probably would be a lot better with some VR goggles.. hey, that will probably be the next big thing.. I want some Oculus RIFT going on in my life. Hook that sweet thing up to a few games, and that would be sure to keep me occupied for a while, with numerous applications, I might even try my hand at creating my own worlds.. alas, there is not enough money to do so at this time.

Oh well oh well, just drifting between passions at the moment.


----------



## tehuti88

OH THANK GOD. That moron champion is finally off _Jeopardy!_!

No more smug face and feigned exasperation and stupid charades that don't even make any physical sense. WTF was he doing with his hands half the time?? Who cares, it was stupid.


----------



## gthopia94

No more claiming **** & doing **** all about it! Time to go out with a bang! :bat


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> Nice catch, I didn't notice that fight the first time I watched it. Maybe I was too busy checking out Rey's hot... umm... moves.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

I feel as though my depression is actually getting worse, somehow. I wish it was possible to get out of this...


----------



## SplendidBob

Holy ****, I just saw a video I made when on my daily dose of 450mg pregabalin. Umm, have I just been basically in a slightly hazy drunk waking dream for the last month? Wtf?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

splendidbob said:


> Holy ****, I just saw a video I made when on my daily dose of 450mg pregabalin. Umm, have I just been basically in a slightly hazy drunk waking dream for the last month? Wtf?


The irony of when I see your avatar and remember it from before, thinking I was deja-vuing or gone back in time :lol


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


>


----------



## Blue Dino

It seems impossible to listen to the radio or watch tv without hearing an Imagine Dragons song yet again...


----------



## tea111red

hahahahahaaaa.

maybe that can be my future wedding spot!!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lol..


----------



## Steve French

There's actually a Jackie Chan movie coming to theaters here. Been some time. It even looks fairly decent. Directed by Martin Campbell, responsible for two of my favourite bond films. Might have to go waste an ungodly amount of money and see it.


----------



## TheWelshOne

This time next year, I might actually be able to try dating. Idk if I'm more scared or excited.


----------



## Kevin001

TheWelshOne said:


> This time next year, I might actually be able to try dating. Idk if I'm more scared or excited.


Yay! You should be both....its very scary but so exciting as well. Kinda like a rollercoaster.


----------



## PocketoAlice

Weow, woke up at 8:00am to 30 birthday messages. Kinda just wanted to disappear today, but that was kind of nice...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PocketoAlice said:


> Weow, woke up at 8:00am to 30 birthday messages. Kinda just wanted to disappear today, but that was kind of nice...


 So now I have to say happy birthday (I hope it's happy).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Steve French said:


> There's actually a Jackie Chan movie coming to theaters here. Been some time. It even looks fairly decent. Directed by Martin Campbell, responsible for two of my favourite bond films. Might have to go waste an ungodly amount of money and see it.


I love a lot of his films, but he's slowed down recently. You can see it in his fight scenes. Slower speed and reaction time. I guess age does that, and doing his own stunts too no doubt messed him up. It's still sad to see when you compare him to how he was in Fearless Hyena or Drunken Master. He was a well oiled machine back then


----------



## Memories of Silence

Our doorbell keeps going off by itself, and it's weird. It has happened three times now, and it's 2:30 AM.


----------



## Kevin001

PocketoAlice said:


> Weow, woke up at 8:00am to 30 birthday messages. Kinda just wanted to disappear today, but that was kind of nice...


Happy Birthday :grin2:


----------



## PocketoAlice

WillYouStopDave said:


> So now I have to say happy birthday (I hope it's happy).





Kevin001 said:


> Happy Birthday :grin2:


:squeeze Thank you! <3


----------



## Were

I like the new glass that I got, it's big but not heavy and it has volume markers so I know that I just drank 500 ml of tea.


----------



## snarygyder

It's Friday night, I'm all alone as usual.


----------



## tehuti88

I don't care if it's a troll/alt behind it (which I'm pretty sure it is); the results were the same. Yet again it's amply proven that SAS would be the _worst_ place to come seek empathy and support if I get raped or otherwise sexually assaulted.

So aside from reporting it to the police, I seriously wonder where I would be able to go, because I don't have anywhere else.


* *





Why does anyone _ever_ post anything about sexual assault here, anyway? Doesn't even matter whether the victim is male or female. It's never taken seriously. It's always just a big joke. *Even other users who claim to have been assaulted/molested themselves *(I know of at least one)* sometimes join in on the "fun."* Bizarre.

I don't understand why empathy is so impossible for some to express on this subject--or why, if they can't feel that, they can't at least keep their mouths shut, and instead feel the overwhelming and creepy need to snicker and gloat and blame. _"Heheheheh, rape, hurr-durr-durr."_

When a rape thread is made, it's like a good part of the userbase suddenly turns into sociopaths. :|




ETA: "I was just joking!" Yeah, because that makes it _so_ much better. :roll If I go into a thread where a user is complaining about being lonely or ugly or [insert whatever reason for depression], and they're talking about suicide, *I'm sure it'd be a super idea for me to joke about it*, yes.

"I wish I were ugly and lonely and suicidal, _hahahahah_!"


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm always glad to have that section on ignore. I assume that's where it took place.


----------



## shyvr6

Hmm, I have a stronger urge to click this thread now that it's a sticky.


----------



## Wren611

Lots of things on my mind right now. So much is holding me back from what I want to do. I'm scared of everything and I hate it.


----------



## riverbird

I'm going to be spending both Thanksgiving, Christmas and probably New Years alone because my sister and her fiance are traveling elsewhere for both (back home to WA for Thanksgiving which I have no desire to go back to at the moment and then to Hawaii for Christmas/New Years to visit their old neighbors). I wish I had friends who could come visit. I don't mind spending holidays alone, holidays don't mean much to me anymore, but it would be nice not to be all alone here.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Could it be?


----------



## Lohikaarme

Silent Memory said:


> Our doorbell keeps going off by itself, and it's weird. It has happened three times now, and it's 2:30 AM.













* *




It's no use talking about what's really going through my head with anyone. Better to just squash everything down.


----------



## CNikki

Silent Memory said:


> Our doorbell keeps going off by itself, and it's weird. It has happened three times now, and it's 2:30 AM.


I'd be scared ****less...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I am in such unbelievably desperate need of a full body stretch/yoga


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's Friday and I'm not sure if I'm going to the movies today or tomorrow. Hoping I go this weekend. If not this weekend, then maybe next weekend.


----------



## Fruitcake

tehuti88 said:


> *Even other users who claim to have been assaulted/molested themselves *(I know of at least one)* sometimes join in on the "fun."*


Hmm dunno if I'm included in this or if you think I was joking about rape but when I laughed at that guy's joke I was making fun of how psychopathic he sounded.

There are sexual assault victims who joke about rape as a coping mechanism. My ex-boyfriend made jokes about this sort of thing. I think partly because it was often on his mind, partly because that kind of edgy humour is used as a defence mechanism around other offensive people, and partly because he wanted to care less than he did and making light of it was an attempt to force himself to not care. I joked about rape once at work and felt stupid and confused afterwards, I don't entirely know why I did but I'd guess it's because I find a few of the people I work with threatening (some of them are extremely sexist, they talk about rape and attacking women, and one has harassed me) and it's an attempt to seem less sensitive and be less of a target.


----------



## cybernaut

When you get into a minor row with rude postal office staff at the post office, and they forever remember your face, your mail box number, and your cell phone number.

They respect me now and are now nicer to me due to the confrontation.But ughhh, at the the unwanted attention now. I'd now rather just go in, get my shįt, not say anything, then go the hell off with my business. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve French

Scrub-Zero said:


> I love a lot of his films, but he's slowed down recently. You can see it in his fight scenes. Slower speed and reaction time. I guess age does that, and doing his own stunts too no doubt messed him up. It's still sad to see when you compare him to how he was in Fearless Hyena or Drunken Master. He was a well oiled machine back then


Well, the man is 63 years old. Hard to believe that when I first started watching his movies he was already over 40. Asian don't raisin they say. Even that 90s era his speed was incredible. This one is more of a drama I gather, but yeah, those old ones, I would watch even if they were terrible movies, as they would have incredible action scenes and physical comedy. Chaplinesque even. I've probably seen over 30 of his films. Hasn't made too many masterpieces, but has made up for that with having many good films.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

We put a man on the moon...we eradicated polio...but we still have to open female hygiene receptacles in public washrooms with our hands. Blech!!


----------



## funnynihilist

HiddenFathoms said:


> We put a man on the moon.


Some people don't believe that


----------



## funnynihilist

Under the tutelage of Randy Tutelage


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I can't wait to see her again tomorrow. :sigh :mushy


----------



## HiddenFathoms

funnynihilist said:


> Some people don't believe that


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Steve French

Yeah his movies have some incredible fight scenes and some great comedy.

His fights against Benny Urquidez and Bradley James Allan were well choreographed. They're some of my favorites. I like his 1vs1 fights the best.


----------



## roxslide

I am really feeling this "having no friends" thing lately but I also don't want to talk to anyone lol...


----------



## komorikun

HiddenFathoms said:


> We put a man on the moon...we eradicated polio...but we still have to open female hygiene receptacles in public washrooms with our hands. Blech!!


Polio is not completely eradicated yet. Almost, not quite.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

komorikun said:


> Polio is not completely eradicated yet. Almost, not quite.


You just made my head explode! I can't believe the facts on this and how woefully ignorant I was :b Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Chevy396

Apparently more cardio is not helping me cut the fat I've been trying to cut. After a long hike/jog I just get so hungry that I eat more than I would have without cardio. It's still good for me though so I'm not gonna stop, I will just have to find a hack that completely eliminates my appetite somehow. Adderall sounds nice, but I'm not sure I can get a prescription for it again. Might have to try.


----------



## Steve French

Went and picked up my ritalin prescription. 56 tabs of 10mgs. All for the cost of $0. I'm a little nervous, as always before trying a new drug. Though I did take some of a buddies once in high school. I was never more productive in science. Long time since then however. The apprehension is partly based in the potential of a negative experience, partly in the potential of it not having the positive effect I've been longing for. Staying positive.

As an aside, I found it hard as a recreational drug user past and present to control my language around medical figures. There was always some slang on my tongue. I felt like I had to almost play a part to make it this far in the process.


----------



## A Void Ant

I overheard a clique of normies at work talking about the 90s today, acting all nostalgic. Lol, they are so behind me. I was nostalgic about the 90s TEN years ago, TEN. Literally, I have a 1990s music folder, per Windows, last modified 09/13/2007... & they're only now feeling it? Lmfao. I feel sorry for them. I love being ahead of the game.

Let's see...on now to listen to my post-grunge collection from the early 2000s. Give em 10 years, boys, that's when it'll first cross their minds to have a similar collection. Lolz... Enjoy your 90s!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

HiddenFathoms said:


>


Classic! Brutal, but classic, lol


----------



## mt moyt

i joined instagram!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Silent Memory said:


> Our doorbell keeps going off by itself, and it's weird. It has happened three times now, and it's 2:30 AM.


Spooky...can you take off the doorbell?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

My alarm must be broken or finally died after 9yrs.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Spooky...can you take off the doorbell?


It only needed new batteries.  It is okay now.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Silent Memory said:


> It only needed new batteries.  It is okay now.


Yay  glad it's all better now. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

Someone finally made a reasonable post in that thread, I didn't bother screencapping it before I went to bed because it seemed to be winding down, and only NOW does it end up gone. :sigh

I saw your post, @HiddenFathoms . I'm the sort who doesn't have the brainpower to look up stats but it's good that someone did instead of just pulling them out of thin air. To answer your question about why people pull (what should be) easily verifiable stats out of thin air...I offer you a pretty cynical, "Welcome to SAS." It's standard behavior here for people to say stuff like, "99% of people do this or that, FACT because that happened once to my friend and me and somebody else told me it happened to them, too!" (I'm actually surprised the "99%" stat didn't appear in that thread, what with how frequently it's tossed out as a "fact" elsewhere.)

Just wish I'd bothered to screencap it before it vanished into oblivion. At least I learned something from it, though I didn't get to check out the links provided. :/


----------



## tehuti88

Sorry I've been avoiding people here, BTW.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

They should just make a sticky thread in _Frustration _entitled "Women Shouldn't Complain..."


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Not enough Brits here (Not enough Brits even at SAUK, ffs lol) and the odds of me making real friends with any of them is really low.

Just limiting myself, wasting my time here tbh.

I don't even want male friends either tbh. Prefer female company, so that makes my odds even worse. 

Need to kill SA and get out their much more!


----------



## Newbeginings23

Pete Beale said:


> Not enough Brits here (Not enough Brits even at SAUK, ffs lol) and the odds of me making real friends with any of them is really low.
> 
> Just limiting myself, wasting my time here tbh.
> 
> I don't even want male friends either tbh. Prefer female company, so that makes my odds even worse.
> 
> Need to kill SA and get out their much more!


I'm British . I have only seen about 2 brits on here but even other people i have spoken to who aren't brits seem nice


----------



## komorikun

So many delightful threads on SAS today.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> So many delightful threads on SAS today.


Ikr....a nice variety for everyone. :laugh:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Newbeginings23 said:


> I'm British . I have only seen about 2 brits on here but even other people i have spoken to who aren't brits seem nice


Nowt wrong with the none Brits here, it's just that they live too bloody far away to meet in person. :b

Anyway, I missed Lincoln Sausage Festival today. A sausage fest I'd actually love to attend lol

Lincolnshire sausage is great, especially Red Hill farms sausage. Om nom.


----------



## Newbeginings23

Pete Beale said:


> Newbeginings23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm British . I have only seen about 2 brits on here but even other people i have spoken to who aren't brits seem nice
> 
> 
> 
> Nowt wrong with the none Brits here, it's just that they live too bloody far away to meet in person. http://www.socialanxietysupport.co
> m/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> Anyway, I missed Lincoln Sausage Festival today. A sausage fest I'd actually love to attend lol
> 
> Lincolnshire sausage is great, especially Red Hill farms sausage. Om nom.
Click to expand...

Would be a bit of a trek lol.

Ah no how come you missed it? 
I didn't even know there was a festival for lincoln sausage. My knowledge about sausages goes as far as normal pork sausage or smoked sausag lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

komorikun said:


> So many delightful threads on SAS today.


It's a bit like a nice old lady giving boring advice on how to make scones along with gardening tips, then periodically shouting out massive racial abuse.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if Luke is stronger than Yoda? Hmm


----------



## The Library of Emma

From the Rachel Wiley poem (10 Honest Thoughts on Being Loved By a Skinny Boy).

I have long been in love with her poetry but today these are my two honest thoughts:



> He does not believe me when I tell him he is beautiful.
> Sometimes I fear the day he does is the day he leaves.


----------



## Chevy396

For some reason my tea tastes like bacon today.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Newbeginings23 said:


> Would be a bit of a trek lol.
> 
> Ah no how come you missed it?
> I didn't even know there was a festival for lincoln sausage. My knowledge about sausages goes as far as normal pork sausage or smoked sausag lol.


I didn't know it was on and I'm not in Lincoln at the mo.

Well, Lincoln is full of farm land, and of course, Lincolnshire Sausage is famous, but they had all sorts of sausages, like polish smoked Kielbasa etc.

Id have gobbled and shoved many a sausage down my throat at that fest, with no complaints! :O:b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

finallyclosed said:


> For some reason my tea tastes like bacon today.


im afraid you might have a brain tumor if thats the case. :b


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> im afraid you might have a brain tumor if thats the case. :b


Luckily I've had a couple of MRI's in the last year and they didn't find one.  I think it is because of the herbal supplements I just "tossed and washed" instead of putting it into capsules.


----------



## Newbeginings23

Pete Beale said:


> I didn't know it was on and I'm not in Lincoln at the mo.
> 
> Well, Lincoln is full of farm land, and of course, Lincolnshire Sausage is famous, but they had all sorts of sausages, like polish smoked Kielbasa etc.
> 
> Id have gobbled and shoved many a sausage down my throat at that fest, with no complaints! :O:b


Oh I see I thought you couldn't make it because you had work or other plans.
I've heard of Lincoln sausage. I might have to widen my knowledge on sausages and see what I'm missing out on .

I imagine if you were at the festival you would have your plate piled high :b

X


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

finallyclosed said:


> Luckily I've had a couple of MRI's in the last year and they didn't find one.  I think it is because of the herbal supplements I just "tossed and washed" instead of putting it into capsules.


I wouldn't have an issue with my tea tasting like bacon, if I wasn't a stereotypical tea loving Brit. 



Newbeginings23 said:


> Oh I see I thought you couldn't make it because you had work or other plans.
> I've heard of Lincoln sausage. I might have to widen my knowledge on sausages and see what I'm missing out on .
> 
> I imagine if you were at the festival you would have your plate piled high :b
> 
> X


Work!? Me!? :O Nevaaaaaaarrrrrrr! 

Yes, you should widen your knowledge on sausage, but not too much, if you know what I mean. :b

And yeah, my plate would have seen a few sausages come and go lol


----------



## Barakiel

This tumblr post



someone named plantanarchy said:


> ok apparently there are MULTIPLE KINDS of tractor anarchy happening currently like 1) Catalan farmers blocking roads with their tractors to **** with police 2) American farmers using Ukrainian firmware to hack their tractors after John Deere changed their licensing to forbid user repairs because "they own the tractor software, you're just using it"
> 
> we live on a hell planet but tractor anarchy gives me hope


----------



## acidicwithpanic

My friend thinks it's ridiculous that I spend so much time on SAS and other forums.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> This tumblr post


OK tractor anarchy is so amazing I might have to change my status to that I think, I like my current one so much I even recently passed on 'walruscokeheadlizard' (think that's actually a misheard lyric that's because official on lyric sites.)

edit: just added it to location instead.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

acidicwithpanic said:


> My friend thinks it's ridiculous that I spend so much time on SAS and other forums.


Why? Is it really that different than spending time on Facebook/Instagram/whatever else?


----------



## CNikki

You go your way and I'll go my way.


----------



## I cannot

Is my avatar showing up now?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I cannot said:


> Is my avatar showing up now?


:yes


----------



## I cannot

Pete Beale said:


> :yes


Cool


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I cannot said:


> Cool


What is it?


----------



## I cannot

Pete Beale said:


> What is it?


The wings of freedom


----------



## komorikun

*What does the following lead to?*

-Half a bottle of wine consumed the night before.
-Whole bunch of baby spinach and black beans consumed the night before.
-Being on the heaviest day of your period.
-Two cups of coffee in the morning.


----------



## alienbird

I want one of these Feisty Pets:


















So precious. =P


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I cannot said:


> The wings of freedom


Think you need an early username change and knock the "not" off your username then! :yes:smile2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

komorikun said:


> *What does the following lead to?*
> 
> -Half a bottle of wine consumed the night before.
> -Whole bunch of baby spinach and black beans consumed the night before.
> -Being on the heaviest day of your period.
> -Two cups of coffee in the morning.


:flush


----------



## komorikun

Pete Beale said:


> :flush


Correct. Today I was pooping for jesus. I don't know how many times I went to the toilet today but it was a lot. Have a feeling that spinach is not very digestible.


----------



## I cannot

komorikun said:


> Correct. Today I was pooping for jesus. I don't know how many times I went to the toilet today but it was a lot.


I don't know about the black beans and alcohol, but I can always expect something explosive and messy after a lot of spinach.


----------



## tea111red

i want to go see if i can get some more money at the casino w/ my $2 (haha). 

and tonight!

i might get too tired, though....


----------



## thisismeyo

I am thinking about my career and how my life will change a lot in the coming year.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

It's one o'clock in the morning.

Why the f*** is my neighbor's rooster hollering every 5 seconds


----------



## Reset Button

I'm ****ed!


----------



## roxslide

Dang my roommates smoke way too much weed. I'm cool with weed but my god, I didn't realize they were going to smoke every dang day. It's going to be a cold fall/winter, the smell is crazy strong and travels through the vents so I've been keeping the windows open in my room so I can breathe lol. I really don't mind if they smoke but... wow. Every day? Is that common? I don't smoke weed so I guess I didn't know. I have a few choices, I guess. I can keep the window open all fall/winter, I can say something about it (I already told them I'm 100% cool with it before I realized how often they smoke, I don't want to seem contradictory) or... I can join them lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

komorikun said:


> Correct. Today I was pooping for jesus. I don't know how many times I went to the toilet today but it was a lot. Have a feeling that spinach is not very digestible.


I like how you blame the most healthy thing and not the rest. :wink2::b lol



acidicwithpanic said:


> It's one o'clock in the morning.
> 
> Why the f*** is my neighbor's rooster hollering every 5 seconds


You in student digs? :hug:b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

My internet connections crap at the mo. Hurry up and sort please ISP!


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wonder how quickly people would get annoyed if someone said "now" after every word or sentence they said for a whole day. I don't know what made me think of this.


----------



## I cannot

Silent Memory said:


> I wonder how quickly people would get annoyed if someone said "now" after every word or sentence they said for a whole day. I don't know what made me think of this.


Was it Super Troopers?


----------



## Kevin001

Hope she goes and doesn't say no last minute.


----------



## hsudgho

thisismeyo said:


> I am thinking about my career and how my life will change a lot in the coming year.


What career are you going into?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

How many goddamn times do I have to turn off autoplay? **** off, youtube.


----------



## I cannot

SamanthaStrange said:


> How many goddamn times do I have to turn off autoplay? **** off, youtube.


If you're signed into your google account it should remember


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I cannot said:


> If you're signed into your google account it should remember


Oh, I just realized I'm not. :doh


----------



## Chevy396

I wish random hot women would stop dedicating this song to me on the radio. It's getting embarrassing. >


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Kevin001 said:


> Hope she goes and doesn't say no last minute.


No means No Bill Cosby


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:heart Meg Myers.


----------



## Chris S W

I had to speak to about 8 different people on the phone. Didn't get my initial desired outcome, but I can see where I went wrong in the first place so can't complain. Thank god that's over.


----------



## CNikki

I need to let go.


----------



## CNikki

Nobody asks, nobody gives concern, so I'll return the favor and give no explanation for myself.


----------



## kivi

I'm thinking about how a person (or two, I'm sure they weren't more than 2 people) can **** up every corner of a kitchen that has four sinks, huge counters and four cookers...
(It's a kitchen for one whole floor of a dorm)
There were food, dirty pans, pots, forks, knives...etc. all over the place and they were just checking on a oven for their food and saying "We really messed up the place." without not even trying to clean around a little.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

"Technology is making people more lazy."

No. Modern technology exists to make tasks more time and cost efficient. This is why businesses are becoming more experimental with new gadgets and systems so they can get more for less. 

"That young adult is wasting time looking through his iPad probably playing useless games."

No. That young adult could be a college student studying from his digital notes and much cheaper etextbooks.

"That man has been swiping all over his phone to text people for hours. Or maybe he's mindlessly liking Facebook posts and Tweets."

No. He could be writing and sending important emails to his boss and business partner. 

This hatred of modern technology keeps becoming more and more ridiculous. Do people even realize that others use these devices to save time and money? Is it difficult to realize how easy it is to buy a working smartphone for literally $1 and buy an ebook for almost half the price of a physical copy because we need to resort to cheaper options in this bs economy? Digital products are cheap as hell and you can store them all in one device for convenience without having to carry half a dozen physical products with you to school or work. People are literally *****ing about others trying to work with their lower budgets who try to make the best of what they have with affordable things. That's not being lazy, that's just being smart with your money and realizing what you can and can't afford.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

"RIP My cat P..(removed). Born in my room 15 June 2006 - Died at the animal clinic 17 October 2013. I still believe we could have saved you!  Me, and your brother will always miss you"

At least you are not alone anymore P.. RIP G..(removed).. Born in my room 15 June 2006 - Died at the animal clinic 15 October 2017. You were so alive yesterday, and now you are gone. I will miss you so much.


----------



## DocMoaz

I'm thinking about why do I exist? what is the meaning of this life? you go to school then you get a job then you marry then you have kids then you die then what? I think I'm going to make a shortcut, break the cycle and die already or maybe l'm not! even though I'm in perfect health and in a good job but I always get this feeling that life is so f boring and I had enough of it.


----------



## komorikun

acidicwithpanic said:


> "Technology is making people more lazy."
> 
> No. Modern technology exists to make tasks more time and cost efficient. This is why businesses are becoming more experimental with new gadgets and systems so they can get more for less.
> 
> "That young adult is wasting time looking through his iPad probably playing useless games."
> 
> No. That young adult could be a college student studying from his digital notes and much cheaper etextbooks.
> 
> "That man has been swiping all over his phone to text people for hours. Or maybe he's mindlessly liking Facebook posts and Tweets."
> 
> No. He could be writing and sending important emails to his boss and business partner.
> 
> This hatred of modern technology keeps becoming more and more ridiculous. Do people even realize that others use these devices to save time and money? Is it difficult to realize how easy it is to buy a working smartphone for literally $1 and buy an ebook for almost half the price of a physical copy because we need to resort to cheaper options in this bs economy? Digital products are cheap as hell and you can store them all in one device for convenience without having to carry half a dozen physical products with you to school or work. People are literally *****ing about others trying to work with their lower budgets who try to make the best of what they have with affordable things. That's not being lazy, that's just being smart with your money and realizing what you can and can't afford.


And before the internet took off and smartphones, people weren't doing all sorts of highly intellectual things or out exercising/hiking. They were sitting on their couch watching the boob-tube. In my opinion, watching TV is waaaaaay more brainless than surfing the internet. Cause you just sit there and watch. Completely passive.

I will admit though that I get annoyed with my sister being too glued to her phone. She is constantly taking photos of stuff instead of enjoying the moment. Constantly texting her boyfriend about what she is doing, The phone is always in her hand except when she showers or takes a crap. Well....I hope she doesn't take the phone with her into the bathroom.


----------



## mt moyt

my dry scalp is really bad. i scratch my head and its like a snowfall. 
and its making me lose hair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve French

I went out to the bar last night and ran into all sorts of people I hadn't seen in ages. Got me on a nostalgia trip. I thought to myself, what are all the beautiful girls I used to know doing these days? I looked them up on the facebook, and what do you know, most of them were married, or at least attached. Not even to any prizes. The girl I had the most hots for is single though. She once gave me her number, back in the 7th grade. I figured it was a prank and passed on it. She's a real stunner.

I also went today and helped an old acquaintance work on his car. How did I know him? I used to bully him savagely when we were in elementary school, mainly because he was poor. He's got a house and three businesses now. I'm proud of the guy. Really worked hard to get out of unfortunate circumstances. And you know what? He ain't bitter about our childhood at all, very nice and friendly. That's some character.

I always kind of end up telling the story of my day or something I did in this what you are thinking about thread. I assure you though, I was thinking about it at the time, and often.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

komorikun said:


> And before the internet took off and smartphones, people weren't doing all sorts of highly intellectual things or out exercising/hiking. They were sitting on their couch watching the boob-tube. In my opinion, watching TV is waaaaaay more brainless than surfing the internet. Cause you just sit there and watch. Completely passive.
> 
> *I will admit though that I get annoyed with my sister being too glued to her phone. She is constantly taking photos of stuff instead of enjoying the moment. Constantly texting her boyfriend about what she is doing, The phone is always in her hand except when she showers or takes a crap. Well....I hope she doesn't take the phone with her into the bathroom.*


I find the pictures thing annoying too, but only when people bring me into it. They can take all the selfies they please, that's fine with me, just don't expect me to join and be featured in the hour-long photo-taking sessions. I actually think Instagramming and blogging your food is a smart thing to do though because it helps people log in what they eat so they can learn how to choose better food and lifestyle choices in the future. I just don't have time for that when I've been waiting half an hour for my food already and can't wait to take a bite of my pasta.

Ironically my brother is like that too but he also is the one *****ing about how people are relying too much on technology. This is the kind of guy to obsess over new photography devices and owns fancy cameras, a go-pro, and used to keep a Gameboy in the bathroom for when he needed to take a ****. But goes around condemning people for not wanting to buy an extra watch when you can check the time on your phone, laptop, or other device. I don't wear watches or jewelry anymore because I have a habit of losing that stuff.


----------



## Blue Dino

Last warm day tomorrow before cold weather kicks in probably. I best take good advantage of it hopefully.


----------



## SofaKing

Omg...such a struggle to get up and start another day. Pointless.


----------



## harrison

Yesterday I saw a photo on Facebook of a girl I met at a bipolar meetup group one time. She's been studying nursing I think and is now an advocate for mental health issues - she had a photo of herself giving a talk to a group of people and sitting at a table with our Prime Minister - Malcolm Turnbull. 

She has bipolar and also lost her Dad to suicide a while ago due to mental health issues - I'll never forget what she said to me when I was sitting with her that time. She said that she thought if her Dad had had someone like me to talk to maybe he would still be here. One of the nicest things anyone has ever said to me. But so sad.

I wish I had the confidence to do something like that - what a wonderful girl.


----------



## Wren611

I'd save my family a lot of money and bother if I wasn't here anymore. It wouldn't make a difference negatively. I'm just a burden.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

mt moyt said:


> my dry scalp is really bad. i scratch my head and its like a snowfall.
> and its making me lose hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 When/how did it start for you? What things have you tried?

Only thing I've been able to do is shave my head and use moisturizer. I'm not the biggest fan of being bald but it's better than having massive amounts of itching and flakes.

It's unbelievable. The medical people have no real answers for this. If dandruff shampoo doesn't work, you're just stuck with it.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait to get this haircut in a few just hope my acne isn't that bad ugh.


----------



## mt moyt

WillYouStopDave said:


> When/how did it start for you? What things have you tried?
> 
> Only thing I've been able to do is shave my head and use moisturizer. I'm not the biggest fan of being bald but it's better than having massive amounts of itching and flakes.
> 
> It's unbelievable. The medical people have no real answers for this. If dandruff shampoo doesn't work, you're just stuck with it.


ive always had a mild version of it since highschool. recently, it got really bad and the only change ive made is to be in an aircon environment for 10 hrs+ a day. I think it gets better when i stop using hair wax, but i dont really try that because my hair looks really dorky without wax.

i cant even not shampoo, cause then my hair gets greasy. i dont know how i can have dry scalp and greasy hair at the same time, but it happens.

i think i might have to just stop the hair product because im losing like 150 strands of hair a day at least. i bought Nioxin but i think thats treating the symptom, rather than the cause.

Yeah there really isnt any real answers on the internet. Just articles on the difference between dandruff and dry scalp flakes. Have you tried tea tree oil? i did but it didnt work at all.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

mt moyt said:


> Yeah there really isnt any real answers on the internet. Just articles on the difference between dandruff and dry scalp flakes. Have you tried tea tree oil? i did but it didnt work at all.


 Yeah tried the tea tree oil. Same. Didn't do anything but make my eyes and nose burn for hours.

I tried absolutely everything I could find that seemed halfway plausible. Even if it seemed really ridiculous.

I think the fact that I have developed T2 diabetes that is rather poorly controlled might have something to do with it. Seems like when I eat better and exercise regularly it's not quite as bad. But the main thing I'm doing that's keeping it at bay is shaving my head. I don't think it will ever completely go away so that's another one of those things I just have to do the rest of my life, I guess.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Bought my train and coach tickets to volunteering.

A coach, two trains and a bus to cities and towns Ive never been to before.

**** you SA and adios old public transport fears!


----------



## CNikki

Wanting to let out a good cry but I can't. Everything's just caving in on me.


----------



## Chris S W

It's such a cruel world.


----------



## Chevy396

I haven't figured why Babybel cheese has wax on it, but it is kind of fun unwrapping it.


----------



## CNikki

harrison said:


> Yesterday I saw a photo on Facebook of a girl I met at a bipolar meetup group one time. She's been studying nursing I think and is now an advocate for mental health issues - she had a photo of herself giving a talk to a group of people and sitting at a table with our Prime Minister - Malcolm Turnbull.
> 
> She has bipolar and also lost her Dad to suicide a while ago due to mental health issues - I'll never forget what she said to me when I was sitting with her that time. She said that she thought if her Dad had had someone like me to talk to maybe he would still be here. One of the nicest things anyone has ever said to me. But so sad.
> 
> I wish I had the confidence to do something like that - what a wonderful girl.


That's unfortunate, but at the same time sweet. Be open to the possibility that you may actually have the ability to open people up (emotionally) - it might save their life.


----------



## coeur_brise

This is not my destiny. I'm not a beast stuck in a castle with a candlestick named Lumiere, and a teacup to feed me. Then some poor girl has to fall in love with me to break the curse. No! I refuse to be a beast.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I had a real human friend.


----------



## riverbird

I wish I didn't have such a hard time asking for things that I want or need from people sometimes.


----------



## funnynihilist

The boredom of life and that maybe most of us wouldn't be at this site if "normal" people weren't so uptight.


----------



## tehuti88

> Just be safe, choose your friends wisely, and you won't be raped. It's not hard to understand.


Just came across this quote, and choice others, in an old rape thread here on SAS.

Good times. :serious:


----------



## harrison

CNikki said:


> That's unfortunate, but at the same time sweet. Be open to the possibility that you may actually have the ability to open people up (emotionally) - it might save their life.


Thanks - yes I sometimes think I could help people. I can talk to pretty much anyone in a smallish group or one on one. But I would have a lot of trouble giving a talk or presentation - I find that terrifying tbh, I always have. I might contact her though one day and see if I could help in some way, she really is a lovely girl and she's had a rough time losing her Dad like that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Living alone in place with the most basic internet on offer & no TV, where I could be as loud as I want...


----------



## cmed

F*** it, we'll do it live. I'll write it and we'll do it live.

F***in' thing SUCKS!


----------



## Kevin001

I hope that sink isn't getting clogged again.


----------



## Chevy396

YouTube has got me considering doing the Carolina reaper challenge to make some extra cash. Those videos seem fairly popular, and very entertaining.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's kinda crazy how inactive this place has become.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Yeah. I don't even ban these days :/


----------



## BAH

Life suxs


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> "RIP My cat P..(removed). Born in my room 15 June 2006 - Died at the animal clinic 17 October 2013. I still believe we could have saved you!  Me, and your brother will always miss you"
> 
> At least you are not alone anymore P.. RIP G..(removed).. Born in my room 15 June 2006 - Died at the animal clinic 15 October 2017. You were so alive yesterday, and now you are gone. I will miss you so much.


:hug Sorry about your cat.


----------



## scooby

Waiting for Lana Del Rey tickets to be released. She is coming to my country & city, finally. Need to get on that ASAP. Going alone, but don't care, worth it.


----------



## Dissonance

I slept for 12 hours plus


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thinking it's time I get up and go for that bike ride and then shop for the stuff on my list.
So glad it's warmer today. I won't look so silly wearing shorts.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> :hug Sorry about your cat.


:hug


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Geez, that was a terrible nightmare. lol


----------



## tehuti88

They completely changed the trading system on this virtual pet site I belong to and it's terribly confusing trying to work it out now. The resurgence of my OCD isn't helping, either. :sigh


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I don't know what's real anymore


----------



## CNikki

Can't wait for this week to be over. Then I'll chance what I've been wanting to do for a long time.


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> Can't wait for this week to be over. Then I'll chance what I've been wanting to do for a long time.


That sounds ominous. Reach out, please.


----------



## Ai

At this point, there is no way he's not a troll. Why do people keep responding to his threads? -_-


----------



## SofaKing

Ai said:


> At this point, there is no way he's not a troll. Why do people keep responding to his threads? -_-


Not entirely sure to whom you're are referring, but I'm disappointed that there are those who have demonstrated themselves unrepentant and immune to advice and are still lavished with attention. Says more about some in the SAS community than the individual, honestly.


----------



## komorikun

Wow, I ordered one item from Amazon on the 11th and they still have not shipped it.


----------



## Steve French

I've been thinking about writing a self-help book. Yes, I know, what right do I have to be telling anybody how to help themselves when I can't even get it managed. Anyway, it's going to consist almost entirely of easily available public information, with some platitudes and inspiration thrown in. Why do I think it will be successful? People are lazy and like to have things done for them. They need a guide. Something to turn to and hold them up when they fail.

Of course, I think it needs some good marketing. Buzzwords will be abound. I'll design a nice snazzy cover. Maybe even throw a few shekels around to spread the word. Then, when it's a hit, I'll be the ******* with the nice home in the Hollywood hills filled with Lamborghinis.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

komorikun said:


> Wow, I ordered one item from Amazon on the 11th and they still have not shipped it.


Request a refund from their Indian helper elves


----------



## funnynihilist

A pack of coyotes just went past the house. That is some creepy *** noise right there! lol


----------



## BackToThePast

Not a single day has gone by since sometime in 2015 where I didn't see or hear the [redacted] word. You know it, I know it, everybody knows it. Believe me.


----------



## tehuti88

There's an ad for Art.com at the top of the page I'm now viewing (this one) and it has comic book bewbs in it, nekkid cartoon ladies frolicking on the beach with their bewbs out.

Seriously, SAS.


----------



## coeur_brise

I said yes to an interview and honestly don't know what I'm getting into. I'm afraid of looking like a damn fool. Can someone please pray to the patron saint of interviews for me. I really need it. help me lady of the blessed interview!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Time to be a sinnerman again


----------



## tehuti88

Canadian Brotha said:


> Time to be a sinnerman again

















(Your post reminded me of this... ops )


----------



## roxslide

Ever since I moved into this new house I've been having terrible anxiety about accidentally casting what I'm doing on my phone, desktop or laptop to my roommates tv, because apparently they have casting enabled on their tv and the casting button is everywhere now and sometimes I accidentally press it and it says it's starting to cast or asks me if I want to cast, to my knowledge I haven't casted anything yet. I think the tv is in their bedroom. I keep thinking I could be watching something embarrassing or looking at an embarrassing site and accidentally cast it to my roommate's tv without knowing. So now... I'm like purposely avoiding certain sites or anything that is too weird. I just accidentally somehow brought up the screen asking me if I wanted to cast just now. :afr


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> Ever since I moved into this new house I've been having terrible anxiety about accidentally casting what I'm doing on my phone, desktop or laptop to my roommates tv, because apparently they have casting enabled on their tv and the casting button is everywhere now and sometimes I accidentally press it and it says it's starting to cast or asks me if I want to cast, to my knowledge I haven't casted anything yet. I think the tv is in their bedroom. I keep thinking I could be watching something embarrassing or looking at an embarrassing site and accidentally cast it to my roommate's tv without knowing. So now... I'm like purposely avoiding certain sites or anything that is too weird. I just accidentally somehow brought up the screen asking me if I wanted to cast just now. :afr


what is casting?


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


> what is casting?


Basically when you forward the image/sound of one device to another, but there are some differences than just forwarding the video/audio, like you can use the original device kind of like a remote. Like if you wanted to play a youtube video, you could cast it from your phone to the tv, so that it's now playing on the tv but use your phone kind of like a remote to change the video or volume or whatever. Basically I'm nervous that I will accidentally show my roommates what I'm watching or doing on my computer on their tv while they have their tv on. That would be crazy awkward lol.


----------



## Blue Dino

I and the dog were walking by the lagoon today when a neighborhood cat appear out of nowhere staring at us with this pose (not cat in picture) while its tail is vibrating non stop. We just stood there for a minute staring at it. Probably not a good thing to do.


----------



## twistix

Drank coffee before bed. Bad idea. Can't sleep


----------



## Chevy396

Growing up in the dot com boom, and then subsequent bust was a sobering/defining experience for my generation. I think it may have made us a little too cold even though it seemed to also make us pretty tough for a generation who may or may not have had to choose between being homeless or moving back in with our parents and being demoralized further.

An interesting case study to compare it to would be the gold rushes of the 19th century.

I woke up thinking about this for some reason. Must have been a bad dream.


----------



## Chevy396

finallyclosed said:


> Growing up in the dot com boom, and then subsequent bust was a sobering/defining experience for my generation. I think it may have made us a little too cold even though it seemed to also make us pretty tough for a generation who may or may not have had to choose between being homeless or moving back in with our parents and being demoralized further.
> 
> An interesting case study to compare it to would be the gold rushes of the 19th century.
> 
> I woke up thinking about this for some reason. Must have been a bad dream.


When the dot com thing went to ****, we had cocaine and heroin to fall back on.

Sorry, just thinking out loud so I can get rid of this feeling of dread and disappointment I woke up with.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to buy my mom that book...just hope she reads it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why are these random children in my yard? Why are they not in school?


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why are these random children in my yard? Why are they not in school?


You have a yard? I thought you lived in an apartment lol. Mind blown.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> You have a yard? I thought you lived in an apartment lol. Mind blown.


I do. Those two things are not mutually exclusive, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I do. Those two things are not mutually exclusive, lol.


Hmm must be a small patch which would make it even weirder having random kids on it. Let me leave this before my mind explodes lol.


----------



## funnynihilist

Designer Skulls


----------



## Equity

I’ve been keeping my home at 15 c / 60 f for about a week, which is a bit of a luxury because there won’t be anyone about to complain about it.


----------



## cupidstunt

My digestion is a mess at the moment, my stomach/bowels feels like a washing machine.

Not much on my mind just this stupid IBS and GERD flare up....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Last night I wrote a poem about death before bed. Upon waking this morning amongst the first things I heard was the news of the passing of the great Canadian musical icon Gord Downie. Some coincidence. RIP


----------



## Steve French

Sending a gift basket to a person in mourning just seems a bit strange to me. Oh, your [insert relative] died? Here's some tea and cheese and crackers to puff you up again. Is this a thing? Usually figured flowers or donations to a charity were the thing to do. I suppose I'm a bit indignant. Got a snide response when I asked what the occasion was. ****ers.


----------



## gthopia94

A lot of people are sensitive *****es these days...


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why are these random children in my yard? Why are they not in school?


Uh oh, are you getting old?


----------



## shyvr6

It's a little weird seeing that blocker between the sticky and forum posts now especially with ones that have subforums. It's distracting when the page is broken up twice with the subforum ones.


----------



## Barakiel

One of the moods you can have is “*****ing”, even though that’s censored as text on here :con


----------



## shyvr6

Barakiel said:


> One of the moods you can have is "*****ing", even though that's censored as text on here :con


They probably didn't notice it. I'll use it as a protest to the swear filter, heh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Uh oh, are you getting old?


----------



## riverbird

I put some rice in my Instant Pot earlier and after a few minutes I noticed that the pressure knob that pops up when the pressure is built up was having a hard time locking. It was bobbing up and down. So I figured the Instant Pot needed to be cleaned/the seal wasn't great. So I turned it off and went to clean it. I detached the pressure knob, let it fall onto the counter... and a freaking DEAD SPIDER came out with it. First off, eww. Second, I have a huge fear of insects/bugs/creepy crawlies, but especially spiders. Of course this would happen to me!

Universe, you're really testing me this year.


----------



## CNikki

Tired but then I have sudden bursts of energy in the process...

I don't get it.


----------



## komorikun

One of my fallen hair strands is really weird looking. It's almost black and very thick and wiry. Sort of like a really long pubic hair.

My hair is light brown and the strands are (almost) all fine.


----------



## SofaKing

her


----------



## tehuti88

* *





Cute. The discussion is about how shallow women supposedly are in terms of going for looks. The argument is made that men aren't quite as picky ( :roll ) and "even the ugly women" get tons of messages. And of course, when it comes to defining what is an ugly woman, the description offered is of _an obese woman with an attitude_.

In other threads I've seen, the obese woman doesn't even need the attitude, just being obese is good enough. (Given what guys think of this alone, can you blame her for having an attitude? Bitter guys claim their own attitudes are justified because of how awfully women have treated/misjudged them. Well...chances are, most obese women weren't born with a chip on their shoulder.)

In any case...it's just so _adorable_ how when guys with few options start talking about *the most disgusting of the most disgusting women*..."fat" is the description that pops up first of all.

Oh--alongside "single mother."

...

So yeah, this is one reason of many I myself would _never, ever_ do dating sites. :no Wouldn't want any of these poor guys with so few options to settle for a disgusting fat-a** pig like me! (Like they ever would. As I said, "most disgusting of the most disgusting." Even desperate people, no matter what their gender, have standards.)

It's nice to know that _literally_ the only thing I have going for me...is that I'm not a single mother. :serious: And ironically, one of the main reasons for that is that guys have never been interested! (And the other main reason is one that would repel guys even if they _did_ overlook my disgusting appearance. Good thing that won't happen, eh?)

...And where on Earth are _my_ tons of messages...? :frown2: In _17 years_ online, I've gotten maybe *three or four*. Two or three foreign guys on penpal sites (yes--penpal sites) begging for financial aid to enter the US...and one random guy on a Yahoo! message board who said we should "hook up," then called me a moron who "couldn't take a joke," and promptly disappeared, when I declined.

None of those guys knew I'm obese, BTW.




Tl;dr...it's interesting how, whenever people complain about how "shallow" others are, they amply display their own shallowness.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> her


Same.


----------



## Kevin001

Still need to see how to cancel insurance.


----------



## Reset Button

This vlogger I'm subbed to is such a whiny little *****, lol. I love him still after 4 yrs!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

(not paying attention to lyrics)

♫ ... ♪ ♬

"in the land of gods and monsters
i was an angel"

(ﾉ˘_˘)ﾉ♪


♫ ... ♪ ♬


"looking to get ****ed hard"

(ﾉ ･ิ_･ิ)\ ♬


----------



## Myosr

Persephone The Dread said:


> (not paying attention to lyrics)
> 
> ♫ ... ♪ ♬
> 
> "in the land of gods and monsters
> i was an angel"
> 
> (ﾉ˘_˘)ﾉ♪
> 
> ♫ ... ♪ ♬
> 
> "looking to get ****ed hard"
> 
> (ﾉ ･ิ_･ิ)\ ♬


Lol, I love that song. In American Horror Story (full version) they changed that to "looking to get hit hard" because it was set in an earlier time. : P [I'm sharing the same song twice in the same week now .__.]

I love this part (you can guess which one of them I want to be, lol).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> Lol, I love that song. In American Horror Story (full version) they changed that to "looking to get hit hard" because it was set in an earlier time. : P [I'm sharing the same song twice in the same week now .__.]
> 
> I love this part (you can guess which one of them I want to be, lol).


cute drawing (I think so ;P)

I might have been watching a bunch of fandom trash music videos again lol


----------



## tehuti88

What a cute story, I'm not even a fan but it made me smile.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-41621266



Persephone The Dread said:


> (not paying attention to lyrics)
> 
> ♫ ... ♪ ♬
> 
> "in the land of gods and monsters
> i was an angel"
> 
> (ﾉ˘_˘)ﾉ♪
> 
> ♫ ... ♪ ♬
> 
> "looking to get ****ed hard"
> 
> (ﾉ ･ิ_･ิ)\ ♬


:lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> What a cute story, I'm not even a fan but it made me smile.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-41621266


Kind of need to go on that one day. Won't really be the same now though.


----------



## harrison

Such weird weather here sometimes. Almost a year ago 10 people died from what they called thunderstorm asthma - I remember that day actually and could see the sky getting dark and strange in the city. I got inside a shopping center really quick.

I think it was starting to happen again this afternoon - but not as bad. I was waiting for the tram and it started to get pretty blowy, all this stuff was blowing around and up in your face. Then on the tram lots of us were sneezing and blowing our noses. I was glad to get home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being myself = awkward social interactions. Being a terrible actor trying to "fake it till make" = awkward social interactions.



harrison said:


> Such weird weather here sometimes. Almost a year ago 10 people died from what they called thunderstorm asthma - I remember that day actually and could see the sky getting dark and strange in the city. I got inside a shopping center really quick.
> 
> I think it was starting to happen again this afternoon - but not as bad. I was waiting for the tram and it started to get pretty blowy, all this stuff was blowing around and up in your face. Then on the tram lots of us were sneezing and blowing our noses. I was glad to get home.


Interesting. Is that related to high winds and clouds of dust/sand/dirt? I have asthma but I've never heard of thunderstorm asthma


----------



## tehuti88

...









https://www.reddit.com/r/masterforgiveme/


----------



## harrison

Canadian Brotha said:


> Interesting. Is that related to high winds and clouds of dust/sand/dirt? I have asthma but I've never heard of thunderstorm asthma


I don't really know. I think it's the pollen in some of the trees in combination with the weather. I don't normally have asthma but I do remember having an attack in a certain part of Melbourne - the street was lined with old elms I think and I could barely breathe. It scared the hell out of me.

Part of the reason people died last year was that the emergency services were overwhelmed I think and people complained they didn't get there fast enough. It came over very quickly. Terrible.


----------



## harrison

Canadian Brotha said:


> Being myself = awkward social interactions. Being a terrible actor trying to "fake it till make" = awkward social interactions.


Have you ever experienced a time when you were completely at ease in a social situation? I ask this because I think about it sometimes. I used to take Xanax when I was younger and knew that it would alleviate most if not all of the anxiety.

I learnt very early on how to talk to people, how to make them laugh etc. I just wonder sometimes whether some people's experience on here would be slightly different if they could just experience a lack of anxiety - even just briefly, to know what it's like. How we relate to other people changes radically when we're relaxed.

Edit: Not saying you should go out and buy some Xanax though.  I'm just using that as an example.


----------



## Mc Borg

My anxiety is so ****ing bad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I should be in bed but I felt like eating something before I went to bed which tbh is a bad idea but my whole life is a bad idea. I wanted to eat one slice of bread and my brother was like 'you can't eat if you're about to go to bed' and I was like 'yeah but' and he was like 'search your feelings you know it to be true' and then I was like lol no. Way too not present for this, and so he shoved 3/4 of the slice of bread into his mouth all in one but I got another slice.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

Heart: I'm exhausted Brain, stop thinking! We have to get up soon.

Brain: I'm tired too. Stop having feelings so I can stop having thoughts about them.

Stomach: Will you two shut up! All your chattering is making me upset.

Each goes to a separate corner and glares at the other...


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Fruitcake

Yeahhhhhhh Jacinda Ardern is the new Prime Minister of New Zealand lmaoooo ****in a!!

I can't even breathe properly

Also I just looked up Prime Minister of New Zealand on Google and it said people also ask, "Who is the president of the New Zealand?" Ahhhaaaa lmfaooo I bet that question was from Trump

Now we just gotta find out who wins New Zealand Bird of the Year, holy f what a crazy year in New Zealand politics!! AAAHHHHHGGGHHH I love this country mang


----------



## Kevin001

I like the new sticky set up .


----------



## funnynihilist

Well my week is over, imma celebrate with a pizza pie!


----------



## Steve French

I've come to realize the importance of discipline. Inspiration and ability are not nearly as important as the sheer willpower to get things done. I was engaged in throwing away my brother's old schoolwork the other day. Had a few reads. And damn, it was piss easy. Simple. Quality of work I could easily replicate. And this is at a pretty decent university, top 100 worldwide at least. I suppose the difference lies in how this ****er actually sat down and got the work done, and came out with a shiny degree that enabled him to get jobs that he actually sat down and got the work done at. The really successful kids at school weren't necessarily the most intelligent, they were the ones that went home and studied for hours every night, and had focus on their goals. 

Cultivating this discipline seems to be difficult however. I've a lifetime of being a lazy, entitled prick, always going for the easiest route, giving up at any hardship. Of course, the ADD didn't help with that. I find myself sitting and thinking every night, "Damn, my situation is ****ed up. I have to do something about it." Well, seems time to pick up the shovel.


----------



## unsocial lego

Where are all these mosquitoes coming from? I feel like an itchy pin cushion.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I was looking through facebook, because a friend added me. Then I found these posts and remembered why I stay away from facebook most of the time


----------



## jiae

Im thinking how can i be more open and make friend at work :c


----------



## Fruitcake

Steve French said:


> I've come to realize the importance of discipline. Inspiration and ability are not nearly as important as the sheer willpower to get things done. I was engaged in throwing away my brother's old schoolwork the other day. Had a few reads. And damn, it was piss easy. Simple. Quality of work I could easily replicate. And this is at a pretty decent university, top 100 worldwide at least. I suppose the difference lies in how this ****er actually sat down and got the work done, and came out with a shiny degree that enabled him to get jobs that he actually sat down and got the work done at. The really successful kids at school weren't necessarily the most intelligent, they were the ones that went home and studied for hours every night, and had focus on their goals.
> 
> Cultivating this discipline seems to be difficult however. I've a lifetime of being a lazy, entitled prick, always going for the easiest route, giving up at any hardship. Of course, the ADD didn't help with that. I find myself sitting and thinking every night, "Damn, my situation is ****ed up. I have to do something about it." Well, seems time to pick up the shovel.


Same here, I don't know how to get myself to do the things, apart from making them easier to do or thinking of ways to make myself more motivated to do them. But if I'm not motivated I don't know how to have discipline. I'm not even sure if it exists or if those people who get stuff done are just more motivated.

It's the main reason I can't go to University. I need to learn more about it, since just saying, "I've just got to have discipline," or, "I just need to decide to do this," isn't working.


----------



## tehuti88

Wow, so dense.


----------



## CWe

Why does my foot ache


----------



## tehuti88

The friendly banter between the people on our local news is so painful to watch. There's the chubby news lady, the slender (but cute) news guy (sometimes only one of them is there), and the dapper weather guy. I get the feeling they all struggle to think of nice smalltalk to make, and sometimes fail miserably. Usually the smalltalk is about the weather. I guess that's a naturally awkward subject.

The other day, Weather Guy was talking about high winds on the way, and News Lady tried with her smalltalk.

News Lady: "So, will that wind be strong enough to blow leaves off the trees...?"
Weather Guy: :um "Well...some of them."

So awkward.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

tehuti88 said:


> The friendly banter between the people on our local news is so painful to watch. There's the chubby news lady, the slender (but cute) news guy (sometimes only one of them is there), and the dapper weather guy. I get the feeling they all struggle to think of nice smalltalk to make, and sometimes fail miserably. Usually the smalltalk is about the weather. I guess that's a naturally awkward subject.
> 
> The other day, Weather Guy was talking about high winds on the way, and News Lady tried with her smalltalk.
> 
> News Lady: "So, will that wind be strong enough to blow leaves off the trees...?"
> Weather Guy: :um "Well...some of them."
> 
> So awkward.


This is exactly why I can't listen to radio (besides the fact they overplay songs I like until I can no longer bear to hear them). I find the type of small talk between DJ's or news anchors makes me feel really embarrassed and awkward.

Podcasts I like!


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm on my own again. Evenings/nights are the hardest to deal with loneliness, but I know this is the path I have to take. I'm guilty of clinging onto something just because it was familiar and predictable, but no more. I'm ready for changes.


----------



## Wanderlust26

jiae said:


> Im thinking how can i be more open and make friend at work :c


I find that making jokes usually works.


----------



## Chevy396

Now that I have been walking/hiking twice a day I've noticed that my feet aren't always cold like they used to be. Go figure. Of course that helps because it's a circulation thing. Some things you just avoid thinking about until they get better. Now I don't have to worry about whether I will gross someone out if I'm in bed with them and they touch my feet.


----------



## Ai

I never thought I'd be the type of person to miss someone's touch...


----------



## funnynihilist

What a dull era this is. People look so tired and drained because most of them have been shoe horned into a life that they probably didn't really want.


----------



## Ai

It really confuses me when members change their usernames... :|


----------



## A Void Ant

funnynihilist said:


> What a dull era this is. People look so tired and drained because most of them have been shoe horned into a life that they probably didn't really want.


Myself included. :dead


----------



## A Void Ant

Thinking about cutting my hair this weekend. I had been growing it out but I think it makes me look defeated. The last thing I want to do is look defeated to these narcissists at work who think they're gettin' the best of me. I'll show them. When I want to look good I can look damn good so they better watch the **** out. The ants comin'....


----------



## jiae

Wanderlust26 said:


> I find that making jokes usually works.


yea but I am not funny and have a horrid personality :c


----------



## Ai

I do not have the patience or the emotional fortitude to deal with anti-vaxxers...

I just can't.


----------



## funnynihilist

I can't feel this way much longer
Expecting to survive
With all these hidden innuendoes
Just waiting to arrive


----------



## novalax

just had to send my roommate to the hospital. Unfortunately, I've become an expert in calling 911 for others. God I hate illness.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

harrison said:


> I don't really know. I think it's the pollen in some of the trees in combination with the weather. I don't normally have asthma but I do remember having an attack in a certain part of Melbourne - the street was lined with old elms I think and I could barely breathe. It scared the hell out of me.
> 
> Part of the reason people died last year was that the emergency services were overwhelmed I think and people complained they didn't get there fast enough. It came over very quickly. Terrible.


Yeah, being asthmatic I know all too well that not being able to breathe or having limited intake for extended periods, a lot of people take it for granted. I also find "breathe" is the first thing people say if you're having an anxiety attack but that's not always so easy to do when you're asthmatic. I have no doubt of the influence of my asthma on my anxiety attacks & I can only imagine being caught in the storm like that while having even a mild asthmatic experience



harrison said:


> Have you ever experienced a time when you were completely at ease in a social situation? I ask this because I think about it sometimes. I used to take Xanax when I was younger and knew that it would alleviate most if not all of the anxiety.
> 
> I learnt very early on how to talk to people, how to make them laugh etc. I just wonder sometimes whether some people's experience on here would be slightly different if they could just experience a lack of anxiety - even just briefly, to know what it's like. How we relate to other people changes radically when we're relaxed.
> 
> Edit: Not saying you should go out and buy some Xanax though.  I'm just using that as an example.


I'm one of those can can be more critical of my social interactions than I should be so there's that. My experience with pills is that they did nothing for my anxiety of depression and had side effects so I've not used or considered them for a long time now. I am now a medical cannabis patient now though so I'm experimenting with CBD herb products for it's calming effects on physical anxiety symptoms & expect promising results on that front. In the end it's a mixed bag, actual anxiety symptoms, low self esteem/confidence, & then general mess factor, some people you're just never going to get on with or have good interactions with. If you can find a reasonbable between reducing symptoms, not being such a self critic, & seeking out a crowd you can vibe with them you're cruising. It's a long hard road though


----------



## harrison

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yeah, being asthmatic I know all too well that not being able to breathe or having limited intake for extended periods, a lot of people take it for granted. I also find "breathe" is the first thing people say if you're having an anxiety attack but that's not always so easy to do when you're asthmatic. I have no doubt of the influence of my asthma on my anxiety attacks & I can only imagine being caught in the storm like that while having even a mild asthmatic experience
> 
> I'm one of those can can be more critical of my social interactions than I should be so there's that. My experience with pills is that they did nothing for my anxiety of depression and had side effects so I've not used or considered them for a long time now. I am now a medical cannabis patient now though so I'm experimenting with CBD herb products for it's calming effects on physical anxiety symptoms & expect promising results on that front. In the end it's a mixed bag, actual anxiety symptoms, low self esteem/confidence, & then general mess factor, some people you're just never going to get on with or have good interactions with. If you can find a reasonbable between reducing symptoms, not being such a self critic, & seeking out a crowd you can vibe with them you're cruising. It's a long hard road though


That must be terrible to deal with - having an anxiety attack and asthma together. I'd never thought of that - it must be incredibly scary. I'm glad you've got the cannabis, hope it works and helps you a bit anyway.

And yes you're right - it definitely is a long hard road. One of my problems is I tend to get a bit over-stimulated or something sometimes when I'm talking to people. (not sexually, mind you)  I just get sort of worked up a bit and things start going very fast - I doubt it's evident from the outside, not at first anyway. It makes for a fairly entertaining situation - for everyone else that is, but for me it's exhausting and actually a pretty horrible feeling. It even still happens now I'm on my meds - but I wish it would stop.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

harrison said:


> That must be terrible to deal with - having an anxiety attack and asthma together. I'd never thought of that - it must be incredibly scary. I'm glad you've got the cannabis, hope it works and helps you a bit anyway.
> 
> And yes you're right - it definitely is a long hard road. One of my problems is I tend to get a bit over-stimulated or something sometimes when I'm talking to people. (not sexually, mind you)  I just get sort of worked up a bit and things start going very fast - I doubt it's evident from the outside, not at first anyway. It makes for a fairly entertaining situation - for everyone else that is, but for me it's exhausting and actually a pretty horrible feeling. It even still happens now I'm on my meds - but I wish it would stop.


I agree that there can be a sort of manic/depressive aspect of socializing for me too in that either I'm buzzing and constantly trying to joke or be amusing or I'm too mellow and or down, I rarely have a sort of middle ground


----------



## kivi

I have to cut my friendship off with a girl that I met last year. When, I give my work to help to another person, later I see her copying my work too! Besides, she has never ever helped me when I asked for help on something.

Also, today someone, somehow stole my 45 degree triangle ruler during the lesson. I'm angry.


----------



## Barakiel

This reddit post, in reply to OP saying "depression seems to reveal reality for what it is"


----------



## Steve French

Hmm... my cousin took off, and came wandering in at 1AM. I wonder if she went on a party. Thus far she has never been able to be in this town without having a relapse, and it is an emotional time too. I hope not.

Why did I ever have to get the tiny room 3 feet across from the guest room. It ****s with my sleep and privacy every time I end up jobless and back in the basement. I know, I'm a selfish prick, but ****, I'm a sensitive, easily damaged fellow who needs insulation.


----------



## Blue Dino

Wondering and unsettled whether sticking to my moral high ground will alleviate the situation or end up exacerbating it into a chain reaction of chaos. Since I can't get over the fact that, karma is often a crockpot of crap.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Barakiel said:


> This reddit post, in reply to OP saying "depression seems to reveal reality for what it is"


Must be one of those friends who pull no punches IRL... those friends are sometimes valuable to keep around but I feel they end up being shunned in the long run for their bluntness.


----------



## I cannot

Oh wow, this website has banner ads that have topless women with nipples showing.


----------



## kivi

I'm in a cafe by myself again and I'm trying to take a photo of the place here. I have a homework which I have to take a photo of a place that I like and have to analyze it later but I feel like a creep because when I try to take photo, people here show up in photos and it feels like I'm taking pictures of them :um 
Also, I'm afraid that cafe owners will get angry. (So I'm trying to do it secretly but it looks creepier)


----------



## SplendidBob

Rejection (probable), obsession, OCD (really difficult), mood issues, personality disorders, doubting my ability to read people.


----------



## Kevin001

novalax said:


> just had to send my roommate to the hospital. Unfortunately, I've become an expert in calling 911 for others. God I hate illness.


Aww what happened.


----------



## SplendidBob

My psychologist performs miracles.

Also, trying the ignore list route. I think it actually just immediately caught someone, which makes me smile. 5 people on it. The racist, the other racist, the other racist, the negative emotion feeder, the MGTOW guy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

5 people? Amateur. You gotta work up to the 20+ mark.


----------



## riverbird

Starting a juice fast/cleanse tomorrow. So happy to be able to pull my juicer out again and use it. My mind, body, and spirit definitely needs this. I did a 15 day juice cleanse a few years back and it was one of the best things I've ever done for myself. Not sure how long I'll go for this time.


----------



## tehuti88

splendidbob said:


> My psychologist performs miracles.
> 
> Also, trying the ignore list route. I think it actually just immediately caught someone, which makes me smile. 5 people on it. The racist, the other racist, the other racist, the negative emotion feeder, the MGTOW guy.


What? Only _one_ MGTOW guy? :O


* *





The thing I've always found ironic about most of the "MGTOW" guys here...is that they don't really seem to be going their own way.






SamanthaStrange said:


> 5 people? Amateur. You gotta work up to the 20+ mark.


17 on mine, I'm getting there. :lol


* *





Some seem to be long inactive by now, and there are a few others I should have on there, but with at least one of them (maybe more?), they keep trying to goad me into responding even though I haven't done so in ages, so to screw with them I've refused to put them on my ignore list. I just never reply. Willpower. :lol




Just checked it and one person on there has since been permabanned. May as well delete them.


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> 5 people? Amateur. You gotta work up to the 20+ mark.




Ah well, tbh I typically just ignore forums, but going to try the other approach.

I also usually welcome comments from those guys, there is a sort of principle in my head about not hiding from the worst people, but instead standing up to them and ripping their throats out (in a loving and gentle way, obviously ). But at this point especially with all of the racists popping up, its just too frustrating. SAS seems to have a skewed set of priorities for sure, racism = fine, the hint of a scrotum = murder all your relatives, burn your house down and more importantly, permaban.



tehuti88 said:


> What? Only _one_ MGTOW guy? :O
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I've always found ironic about most of the "MGTOW" guys here...is that they don't really seem to be going their own way.


Ah well, tbh its just the one who pops up every so often and makes a really crappy personal attack post.

And yeh, for sure, re MGTOW.


----------



## Chevy396

My grandpa has dementia and forgets most things, but he still remembers quite often that he doesn't have his truck anymore and needs to go find it. It's so deeply ingrained into his brain that he may never completely forget it. Never get between a man and his pickup.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to eat. I don’t want to eat. Amazing how often I have this internal conflict


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I deserve to be treated and spoken to way better, especially by someone with SA who has no other ****ing friends and hasn't for years!

Taken for granted is what it is!

I was having a relaxed friday night but no, I ain't allowed that. You wanted an argument for no logical reason and youv'e now ruined my night!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

kivi said:


> I'm in a cafe by myself again and I'm trying to take a photo of the place here. I have a homework which I have to take a photo of a place that I like and have to analyze it later but I feel like a creep because when I try to take photo, people here show up in photos and it feels like I'm taking pictures of them :um
> Also, I'm afraid that cafe owners will get angry. (So I'm trying to do it secretly but it looks creepier)


If I were you I would just explain the situation to the cafe owners. I think they would just be happy if you explained to them that your homework is to take a photo of a place you like and you chose their cafe.


----------



## feels

Okay so I think the citalopram finally starting to kick in. I've been chatting more with people and just speaking my mind. It's easier to just like look people in the eye too. It's crazy cause you close yourself off from everyone and the SA makes you think damn everyone must hate me. But it's like of course they're gonna give you space if they see you trying to push them away. In the last few days I've had more coworkers just randomly chat with me than ever before and I think it all has to do with being more open and just giving off a more welcoming vibe. It's so nice. It's like oh **** is this what normal people feel like??? Usually in the past I'd have like one good day out of the month were I'd feel more social and confident, but since it's not going away I think it's definitely the medicine. Ooh! I also ****ing broke the ice yesterday with my fellow interviewees when we were all placed in a room together. That's not like me at all! Just feeling really optimistic about this.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

kivi said:


> I'm in a cafe by myself again and I'm trying to take a photo of the place here. I have a homework which I have to take a photo of a place that I like and have to analyze it later but I feel like a creep because when I try to take photo, people here show up in photos and it feels like I'm taking pictures of them :um
> 
> Also, I'm afraid that cafe owners will get angry. (So I'm trying to do it secretly but it looks creepier)


I believe if for public display or commercial reasons you need them to sign a release form if they are in the photo. Might get away with it if for educational purposes where very few people view the photo's (I think there is a limit on amount of people viewing photo before it becomes a public display).

Same with the owners of the place you are taking photo's in for public display or commercial reasons. If you ask the owners, they might let you come back at end of day when noone is around and take photo's.

That's why the major studio's have the back lots for TV shows, movies, where they don't need to get permission from each owner to film there (commercial reasons). But they still need release forms from the actors, as are using their image in a public display, commercial type of way.

In public settings before filming, they send letters to neighbours to say they are filming there and probably will be traffic disruptions, etc.


----------



## feels

hell yeah lol. totally worth the heart disease


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@feels

Big things do happen in Dallas. :eek


----------



## Nitrogen

Barakiel said:


> This reddit post, in reply to OP saying "depression seems to reveal reality for what it is"


I like these kinds of replies and I appreciate when people can be blunt, I wish I got more of that irl.

It's frustrating though that I struggle with depression still despite exercising and improving a lot of my life circumstances or at least my actions but medication has always been my adversary, in terms of never finding something that has been able to work for me but instead brings about symptoms or leaves me feeling numb.

I think about it often, how many damn medications I've been on and how nothing has really worked for me outside of a beta blocker I use for situational anxiety. No depression medication has ever given me any sense of recovery or feeling like I can finally cope and live my life again; so in a way I've learned to deal with always being this way.. which makes everything exceptionally harder. My metabolism is so strange, my body is weird in general but it's always been the way my body metabolizes.. need higher doses of *everything*, most medications don't do **** for me. And I'm at a point or well have gotten to the point where I've gotten so frustrated with being a clinical guinea pig (basically) that I've given up on medication.

Sorry I went on a tangent there, but it's frustrating time and time again how I'm told that I really should go on meds, except it is inevitable that whatever I try doesn't help me so I'm always going back to square one.


----------



## I cannot

Do I even want friends? I definitely don't act like someone who wants friends.


----------



## Wanderlust26

jiae said:


> yea but I am not funny and have a horrid personality :c


I doubt that. If you're thinking being socially anxious makes you have a bad personality, that's not true at all. Anxiety freezes up our brain and prevents us from expressing our true self. As for humor, it's something you can develop but if that's too much maybe you can start with a compliment.


----------



## Steve French

Well, the ritalin does seem to give a decent bit of focus and attention. Thing is, I keep focusing on playing the guitar instead of something really productive. Though it does seem to make me a better guitar player and help with actually remembering the songs, I don't think me becoming a folk singer is a reliable career. There is still some willpower needed.

Going to try and up the dose tomorrow.


----------



## funnynihilist

Poured a nice big drink then remembered I have to go to the DMV in the morning. Back into the bottle it went


----------



## Kevin001

I so wish I had clear skin.


----------



## 3 AM

should i go see cannibal corpse


----------



## tea111red

i want to go back to las vegas.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

noirs said:


> should i go see cannibal corpse


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I had one of my earphones in my ear the wrong way round and I was fiddling around with the volume wondering why it was so quiet. :blank


----------



## tehuti88

* *





Feeling icky. Just found someone who hasn't been around in a while, posting woman-hating crap on Reddit. I'm glad now that they booted me from their friends list long ago; I really don't need to be associated with people who hate me just because of my chromosomes...and maybe also because I'm not constantly spewing hate, myself.

This was someone who used to rail against bullying and ridiculing others, too...I guess that only extends to a select few, and my gender didn't make the cut.


----------



## Blue Dino

Persephone The Dread said:


> I had one of my earphones in my ear the wrong way round and I was fiddling around with the volume wondering why it was so quiet. :blank


Great... now you gonna get old darkened earwax clumps on both sides of the earphones.


----------



## Steve French

I got reading switched at birth stories, not too sure why. It has happened several times. How ****ed up would that be. Sheeit, some of them only discovered because they met and noticed an uncanny resemblance (or were identical). Others grew up poor or rich when the opposite would have been their fate in life. Some had a Maury moment and claimed that baby didn't look like them, and then dna got involved. The truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Starts well, ends ****. Seems to be a common theme at the moment



noirs said:


> should i go see cannibal corpse


Damn right you should! Would be such a killer metal show


----------



## tehuti88

Hm...will have to keep an eye on them.


* *





Rather discouraging when just about every new thirtysomething-plus lonely woman to join the site...ends up being a troll. I can't even relate to other people supposedly like me, because they're usually just some lovely gentleman making fun of people like me. What did we do to deserve such ridicule? I don't go around mocking lonely guys.

And the few who don't outright prove themselves to be trolls seem to never return to the site anyway. Meaning they were probably just a troll who got bored, or they finally found someone.


----------



## Chevy396

tehuti88 said:


> Hm...will have to keep an eye on them.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather discouraging when just about every new thirtysomething-plus lonely woman to join the site...ends up being a troll. I can't even relate to other people supposedly like me, because they're usually just some lovely gentleman making fun of people like me. What did we do to deserve such ridicule? I don't go around mocking lonely guys.
> 
> And the few who don't outright prove themselves to be trolls seem to never return to the site anyway. Meaning they were probably just a troll who got bored, or they finally found someone.


Or they got accused of being a troll and it felt horrible because they came here for support and then have to figure out why they're being accused of lying and being a troll.


----------



## funnynihilist

Thrift store tan


----------



## zonebox

My wife loves HGTV, I always find myself slightly humored by it though. I hate the idea of an open concept house, I prefer rooms to one huge open space, give me a kitchen separated from dining room separated from living room. I love doors, I like keeping them closed, it just is something I prefer. Each room has its own characteristic, its own charm, it is not just one bland boring open spot where there is absolutely no privacy. I would prefer an older house, with lots of walls, and old world charm.

And these shows always center around the open concept, and this appeal to have guests over, it is the entire spiel of every show I see.. let's open some space up, and model our entire home for "guests". I don't see any households around me, that constantly have guest's cars in their parking lots, growing up we did not constantly have guests over, it is just not something I am familiar with. Online,, I always hear people complaining about guests, how much of a burden they are, etc.. why do those that entertain, even bother with it in the first place.

Home is my safe space, a place to get away from people, all of my curtains remain closed, it is nice and dark, and all of the doors remain closed. People find that depressing, I find it relaxing, I dunno, I just can't relate with modern homes at all, and the need people have to put themselves up for display to everyone 

So anyway, I'm watching HGTV right now, looking at their CGI house model, see them knocking down walls, and was just thinking about it.


----------



## Steve French

As I was driving home earlier I passed by a park. There was a heavier, middle-aged lady sitting in a squat position, her head resting on a fence post. Bizarre. I'm not sure what the hell was going on there. Maybe she was in distress. It's bothering me. I feel maybe I should have stopped, but I also did not want to deal with it. Selfish, I know.


----------



## Myosr

I like the people I hate.

Or to be more accurate: I'm _existentially amused_ by the people that emotionally irritate me. (lol, that probably makes no sense [it does though]).


----------



## Ender

Thinking about going to see "The Snowman" but I think Bart Simpson named the main character.


----------



## alienbird

A rainy night. Perfect.


----------



## riverbird

Slightly tempted to post a picture of myself in one of the picture threads on the site. I'm terrified though. Hmm.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> Slightly tempted to post a picture of myself in one of the picture threads on the site. I'm terrified though. Hmm.


 I won't complain.


----------



## tehuti88

Won't take the hint, and being rather presumptuous. Another person going on ignore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

New tube vid should be ready soon. I think I’ll re-film the other two songs though


----------



## Persephone The Dread

spoilers for a bunch of Marvel films:


* *





Dying (pun not intended):


----------



## cybernaut

Every night I have to endure some 'beast' of housemate who snores very loudly in their room that is upstairs. Im one damn floor below this person and their snores are always so loud. What the hell.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

XD






That verse is coincidentally the only Nicki Minaj thing I like.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Where's the last thing that made you laugh thread? Search is broken... :sigh


----------



## discoveryother

Lohikaarme said:


> Where's the last thing that made you laugh thread? Search is broken... :sigh


what's your avatar from? she's very cute.


----------



## Lohikaarme

andy1984thesecond said:


> what's your avatar from? she's very cute.


Just a drawing I found on Pinterest. The artist is

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911368491520942080 .


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thinking I should get a move on and work on my social skills(mainly conversation), but with who(whom?)

How do I even start, with no one around to help?


----------



## Equity

I seem to be sensitive to caffeine and I wonder how many mg of caffeinated are in decaffeinated tea if I steep it too long. Probably not more than 2 mg as it says looking it up, so it can't be doing much.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Github could not be less comprehensible for the everyday user if it was designed to be so.


----------



## mt moyt

German hamster owners really really take care of their hamsters. its basically common knowledge over there that hamsters require a lot more space than cages sold in pet stores give. Even zoozone 2 cages would be considered horrible.

i went to a German hamster forum and found some pictures:

* *















the sections are all connected and total length is 240cm, and the substrate goes down below what can be seen, until the bottom of the white part. (15-30cm) page 2 shows some pictures of the setup when its empty.

i took it from this thread:http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=143467

really interesting to see all the different pictures and how much natural plants and stuff the owner uses. also interesting to read what is said, although i had to use google translate


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

That didn't exactly go how I expected but it was worth a try. I guess I'll do better next time.


----------



## riverbird

I really need to start pushing myself to write every day. I hate that I let myself get so detached from it. So difficult to get back into it after so long though but I miss the satisfaction of finishing something, creating a cover for it, and hitting publish... and seeing sales, that's always good too. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## I cannot

What the **** is wrong with people


----------



## Chevy396

I keep getting muscle spasms in my feet from hiking so much. It hurts like hell and you never know when it's going to hit you. I guess it means I hit my limit for a while. Once they stop I'll start pushing myself to go further again.


----------



## Myosr

It doesn't matter what I'm thinking. What matters is what I want to think. So, I think 'I want to think this', but if I just think about thinking something, am I really thinking it? No. But I think that I want to be thinking it, and that's better than thinking that I'm not thinking it, or thinking something that is ... uh ... WTF am I .. ? I'm too sleepy to finish that thought, so .. good night, I guess.


----------



## kivi

Ominous Indeed said:


> If I were you I would just explain the situation to the cafe owners. I think they would just be happy if you explained to them that your homework is to take a photo of a place you like and you chose their cafe.


I had the same situation before in a cafe and I asked a waiter if I could take a photo and she said "Of course" so it wasn't a problem but this one's more crowded, bigger and I felt nervous if they would respond negatively when people were around me. Last week, a girl in my class said that they didn't allow her to take photos in a cafe when she asked. 



ANX1 said:


> I believe if for public display or commercial reasons you need them to sign a release form if they are in the photo. Might get away with it if for *educational purposes* where very few people view the photo's (I think there is a limit on amount of people viewing photo before it becomes a public display).
> 
> Same with the owners of the place you are taking photo's in for public display or commercial reasons. If you ask the owners, they might let you come back at end of day when noone is around and take photo's.
> 
> That's why the major studio's have the back lots for TV shows, movies, where they don't need to get permission from each owner to film there (commercial reasons). But they still need release forms from the actors, as are using their image in a public display, commercial type of way.
> 
> In public settings before filming, they send letters to neighbours to say they are filming there and probably will be traffic disruptions, etc.


Yes, we are just going to argue about it in one lesson and not many people will see it.
I have been the cafe before and it was one of the least crowded days of it. At the end of the day, I took photos, though.

Also, thanks for the information, it's interesting.

Thanks for both replies.


----------



## harrison

Lately my most common reaction when I first look at a few of the new threads on this forum is to just sit here with my mouth open. How can people actually think like this? It's mind-boggling.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

harrison said:


> Lately my most common reaction when I first look at a few of the new threads on this forum is to just sit here with my mouth open. How can people actually think like this? It's mind-boggling.


Look on the bright side... it almost makes some of us look normal in comparison! :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

cliched impersonal advice is everywhere.


----------



## harrison

SamanthaStrange said:


> Look on the bright side... it almost makes some of us look normal in comparison! :lol


Yeah, it's really quite amazing. When I looked at the PsychCentral forum for people with Bipolar, Schizophrenia etc I never had that reaction. They were pretty "normal" people in comparison. (disturbing but true)


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm in a toxic situation with someone who's gotta be Borderline.

I'm supposed to be staying with her next week and now she's been a **** to me for no reason and wants me to just go and collect my stuff.

Honestly, if she can't get on with me, she ain't got a hope in hell tbh.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm watching a news show about Jodi Arias and how she has so many fans. It's creeping me out enough to possibly never date again.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

kivi said:


> I had the same situation before in a cafe and I asked a waiter if I could take a photo and she said "Of course" so it wasn't a problem but this one's more crowded, bigger and I felt nervous if they would respond negatively when people were around me. Last week, a girl in my class said that they didn't allow her to take photos in a cafe when she asked.


I believe there is a reason behind that, as sometimes the competition takes photo's if you know what I mean. But if you show them your school id, professors contact details and they check you out with the professor, school. I don't think they would mind you taking photo's.

Sometimes you can sway them by giving the photo's to them afterwards (they might use it themselves for whatever reason if get permission from the customers).



kivi said:


> Yes, we are just going to argue about it in one lesson and not many people will see it.


Sometimes that can be a public display. But if for educational (not making money or any gains from it) I think it should be ok. It's always best to check the laws on it and make sure.



kivi said:


> I have been the cafe before and it was one of the least crowded days of it. At the end of the day, I took photos, though.


End of the day is usually the best time for taking photo's lighting wise.



kivi said:


> Also, thanks for the information, it's interesting.
> 
> Thanks for both replies.


You're welcome.


----------



## Chevy396

Yikes, how is this woman still alive...


----------



## tehuti88

Weird. Does he not remember one of the last things he said to/about me...? Or is this merely another insult in disguise? :|


----------



## gthopia94

I swear on my life, that I will never, ever go to the hospital again (Save for a medical emergency.)


----------



## discoveryother

finallyclosed said:


> Yikes, how is this woman still alive...


haha replace the non-potato veges with conversation with people, and that's me.


----------



## Chevy396

andy1984thesecond said:


> haha replace the non-potato veges with conversation with people, and that's me.


Yeah, me too. Sometimes, like today, I can't even have a conversation with my own family without blushing.


----------



## Wanderlust26

"Night Comes Down" by Judas Priest is still on loop....


----------



## Steve French

I find that I go enough time without drinking and the emotions start to come back. Not really the good ones either. People gotta get in my space and start ****ing with me. Just about had to smash my fist into a face you know? Maybe that's why I like the drinking so much. I get lost in the buzz, and then I'm way too focused on my hangover to think about anything else.

I really need to get out of this town. At least out of this basement. I'm finding myself a bit obsessed with the subject lately. Always on my mind. I just don't want to be stupid about it this time. Pool all my money and end up wherever the **** lost and alone. Control the impulsivity. It's just so ****ing soul destroying. Nothing to do, surrounded by ignorant people, constantly confronted with my failings. It's awfully shameful.


----------



## SplendidBob

A tragic misnaming.

At the gardening convention:

"Hi, my names Rosemary Boxer I am a professional gardener"
"Hi, I am Laura Thyme I am too, that's an amazing coincidence"
"We should start our own gardening company"
"Yeh, but thinking up names for small businesses is so difficult"

2 weeks later

"Yeh, I still got nothing"
"Me neither, ooh, what about Laura and Boxer?"
"Yeh, sounds great, and the domain is even available. Good job Rosemary."
"Thanks *Thyme*"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0377253/

@Persephone The Dread knows this show, I just can tell :lol.


----------



## tehuti88

*changes thread topic*
*wonders why thread topic has changed*

All righty then.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope them meds won't be expensive.


----------



## SplendidBob

Why hasn't @Persephone The Dread replied at Rosemary & Thyme yet?

pls respond Persephone
pls respond
pls respond
pls
plx
plx0rz


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> A tragic misnaming.
> 
> At the gardening convention:
> 
> "Hi, my names Rosemary Boxer I am a professional gardener"
> "Hi, I am Laura Thyme I am too, that's an amazing coincidence"
> "We should start our own gardening company"
> "Yeh, but thinking up names for small businesses is so difficult"
> 
> 2 weeks later
> 
> "Yeh, I still got nothing"
> "Me neither, ooh, what about Laura and Boxer?"
> "Yeh, sounds great, and the domain is even available. Good job Rosemary."
> "Thanks *Thyme*"
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0377253/
> 
> @Persephone The Dread knows this show, I just can tell :lol.


lol I do but only because my mum likes watching it. Which is funny, because she's a plant wizard big fan of gardening. That's not actually funny.

Also I'm kind of confused. But I've gotten a bunch of notifications and not checked them all straight away so I'm kind of delayed.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh yeah. I urinated out another one of those little metal thingies early this morning. So that makes two of them now. :|


(Pic of the first one, second one is identical.)

Wonder what exactly these things are and why they're coming out of me still closed like an intact staple. And how many more there are...and if they're just...floating around in there or something.

ETA, no, I did not pee out a dime. It's the thing below the dime.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I do but only because my mum likes watching it. Which is funny, because she's a plant wizard big fan of gardening.


I honestly was about to say in the previous post that your mum would like it. :lol.

It's very mum likeable. They solve crimes, really really pleasantly, if I remember correctly. Lots of tea and so forth.


----------



## tehuti88

splendidbob said:


> Why hasn't @*Persephone The Dread* replied at Rosemary & Thyme yet?
> 
> pls respond Persephone
> pls respond
> pls respond
> pls
> plx
> plx0rz


:lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Oh yeah. I urinated out another one of those little metal thingies early this morning. So that makes two of them now. :|
> 
> (Pic of the first one, second one is identical.)
> 
> Wonder what exactly these things are and why they're coming out of me still closed like an intact staple. And how many more there are...and if they're just...floating around in there or something.
> 
> ETA, no, I did not pee out a dime. It's the thing below the dime.


I thought for a second you meant the coin and I was like wtf how but then I realised lol.



splendidbob said:


> I honestly was about to say in the previous post that your mum would like it. :lol.
> 
> It's very mum likeable. They solve crimes, really really pleasantly, if I remember correctly. Lots of tea and so forth.


Yeah I don't think I've ever really watched any significant amount of it, but I've seen small parts and seen her watching it. It's illegal in British TV for there not to be tea so of course that's there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if they’ll be receptive to a relic like this, it’s well composed, no question there


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Wow, I ordered one item from Amazon on the 11th and they still have not shipped it.


They shipped it on the 18th and it arrived on the 19th. USPS. Very fast to arrive. I just don't understand why they wait a week to ship it. I guess they want people who don't have Prime to wait. This was my oil filled heater.

I have 2 packages arriving on Tuesday.

A comforter I bought from Bed, Bath, and Beyond. Same one I had in NYC but it was too bulky to fit in my suitcases. Current comforter is only good for summer and fall. FedEx. Ordered it on the 15th.

The other is a vacuum cleaner I ordered from Target. UPS. Ordered it on the 21st.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her.


----------



## feels

excited to tell my doc that the meds are working. she's a sweetie.


----------



## Blue Dino

The neighborhood cat is again at it, outside on the street screaming sadistically. It usually hangs out outside during late warm nights when the next day is gonna be hot. It is usually at great indicator of tomorrow's temperature forecast. So I checked. Mid 90s expected tomorrow. That cat is 10x better than the local weather forecasts here.


----------



## komorikun

Blue Dino said:


> The neighborhood cat is again at it, outside on the street screaming sadistically. It usually hangs out outside during late warm nights when the next day is gonna be hot. It is usually at great indicator of tomorrow's temperature forecast. So I checked. Mid 90s expected tomorrow. That cat is 10x better than the local weather forecasts here.


Horny male cat?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This toothpaste tastes like a GP clinic/hospital waiting room smells.


----------



## Blue Dino

komorikun said:


> Horny male cat?


No clue, could be. A few times it went as far as lounging around my room sliding door in the backyard patio. Maybe it was just hungry or looking for attention, even though I know it's not a stray, because it has a collar and looks very clean and well fed.


----------



## Crisigv

I miss feeling that peace.


----------



## tehuti88

* *





I wish that user had replied to me. It's so rare to come across someone who has these particular issues in common with me, so it hurts that they replied to a bunch of other people but not me. I hate being so ****ing invisible to people who have the most in common. 

I feel like I should just delete my stupid ****ing posts in that thread. Someone else (not OP) had replied to me so it'd be awkward for my posts to go missing, and I hate to pour my heart out and then have to sweep it under the rug again, but so what, it's awkward and nobody cares already. Here I'd been worried about hijacking someone else's thread when for all I can tell they didn't even see a word I typed. I should just never bother replying to people who have things in common, whether it be interests or issues, because none of them give a **** that I can identify with them. I'm so stupid. I don't know why I keep hoping people with commonalities will care. Those always seem to be the people who care least. Go figure that the person who did reply to me in that thread was so different from me. I'd been planning to go back and read/reply to his last response, but never mind. I probably annoyed him, too. Finally summoned the guts to go read his reply and it just makes me feel even more isolated and broken, anyway.

Maybe I will go delete my posts later today. Nobody'll miss the clutter. Just wish I wasn't too chicken**** to create my own thread on the subject since it looks like nobody else who shares the same issue and starts their own thread will give a **** that somebody who empathizes so much with them exists, even if they do outright ask, "Anyone else like me?"

Maybe I've just been misunderstanding and I don't have anything significant in common with anyone after all. Maybe I really am just too broken for anyone else to understand where I'm coming from, and that's the real problem. No, I'm not special, just defective. Especially in regards to this issue. -_-


----------



## tehuti88

...Maybe I should just go into the GLBT forum where most people are nice to me even if I don't really belong there and create a "master thread" on this topic. There was a similar thread in the past but it was semi-hijacked by people who didn't understand the issue (I spent so much time defending myself and others from misassumptions that I never got to explain my own situation), and then it died, so it would be dumb to resurrect it. With my own thread I could at least bump it now and then without too much shame.

I would probably end up being the only person replying to it but that shouldn't be anything new to me. And I could at least discuss the issue away from other people's threads where I _really_ don't belong, even if on the surface it looks like we're dealing with the same thing.

Maybe I will try that later today. Talk about the issue where no one else has to read it if they don't want to, but in the slightest chance there IS someone in the same boat, they'll know they're not alone, even if they never speak up. Have to summon up the guts, though. It's always so embarrassing when I'm talking to myself.


----------



## Deaf Mute

How did things come to be this way..? _Where did the effervescent young boy I use to be, disappear to? Is this how it will always be from now on? A saturnine temperament?
_
Hmmm...

I hope tomorrow goes well at the rehearsal, please let me play in tune the extra pieces that I've barely practiced. :blush


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that user had replied to me. It's so rare to come across someone who has these particular issues in common with me, so it hurts that they replied to a bunch of other people but not me. I hate being so ****ing invisible to people who have the most in common.
> 
> I feel like I should just delete my stupid ****ing posts in that thread. Someone else (not OP) had replied to me so it'd be awkward for my posts to go missing, and I hate to pour my heart out and then have to sweep it under the rug again, but so what, it's awkward and nobody cares already. Here I'd been worried about hijacking someone else's thread when for all I can tell they didn't even see a word I typed. I should just never bother replying to people who have things in common, whether it be interests or issues, because none of them give a **** that I can identify with them. I'm so stupid. I don't know why I keep hoping people with commonalities will care. Those always seem to be the people who care least. Go figure that the person who did reply to me in that thread was so different from me. I'd been planning to go back and read/reply to his last response, but never mind. I probably annoyed him, too. Finally summoned the guts to go read his reply and it just makes me feel even more isolated and broken, anyway.
> 
> Maybe I will go delete my posts later today. Nobody'll miss the clutter. Just wish I wasn't too chicken**** to create my own thread on the subject since it looks like nobody else who shares the same issue and starts their own thread will give a **** that somebody who empathizes so much with them exists, even if they do outright ask, "Anyone else like me?"
> 
> Maybe I've just been misunderstanding and I don't have anything significant in common with anyone after all. Maybe I really am just too broken for anyone else to understand where I'm coming from, and that's the real problem. No, I'm not special, just defective. Especially in regards to this issue. -_-


Not 100% sure if you mean the thread I'm thinking of, but if you do the reason they didn't respond to you I think is because they don't identify with you. They don't want to accept that they are asexual and want to work on that. So they're looking for hope/alternatives.

At some point if they find nothing works, they might decide to stop and accept that, but I don't think they're at that stage yet.


----------



## Chevy396

Just got my new EEG hat that I have to wear for two days. I'm supposed to keep going out in public on my daily hikes, even though it looks something like this:










I think I will try using the treadmill instead.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> .



* *





Feel kind of cruddy if I made them feel hopeless when I was trying to empathize since that was what they'd asked for. :/ (My frustration isn't aimed at you, BTW; I appreciate the explanation/theory since I couldn't think of one myself. It's hard to tell which threads it's worth replying to or not, and I keep replying to the wrong ones.)




Anyway, all the more reason for a more general thread, I guess. (If I ever summon the guts.) I always feel like I'm hijacking other people's threads as it is.

ETA, heh, you edited. I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that.

EETA, ugh, for God's sake, someone else posted a complete misunderstanding of the subject in that thread yet again, _right after someone had corrected them_...it's like they didn't even read it...yeah, this needs its own thread. With an informative link as required reading. I'm going to come up with a draft now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lately I keep seeing or hearing things from people that I want to argue but truthfully it’s not worth the energy because in the end both parties would hold firm in their preset ideas & the emotional annoyance of that usually prohibits simply agreeing to disagree & move onto other things. Yes it was rude to just walk away after nodding and smiling while you yammered on blowing bubbles I was itching to pop but if I didn’t we’d be arguing in an unresolvable circle at this very moment


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel kind of cruddy if I made them feel hopeless when I was trying to empathize since that was what they'd asked for. :/ (My frustration isn't aimed at you, BTW; I appreciate the explanation/theory since I couldn't think of one myself. It's hard to tell which threads it's worth replying to or not, and I keep replying to the wrong ones.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, all the more reason for a more general thread, I guess. (If I ever summon the guts.) I always feel like I'm hijacking other people's threads as it is.
> 
> ETA, heh, you edited. I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that.
> 
> EETA, ugh, for God's sake, someone else posted a complete misunderstanding of the subject in that thread yet again, _right after someone had corrected them_...it's like they didn't even read it...yeah, this needs its own thread. With an informative link as required reading. I'm going to come up with a draft now.


A lot of the responses to the thread were off topic or not really addressing the issue, one poster also decided to just use it to rant about their off topic issues and then there was the other guy who decided to only focus on things the OP said about men. I wanted to comment on that but decided not to derail the thread..


----------



## Myosr

The existence of other minds is probably the creepiest thing in the universe IMO. I'm not sure why some people seem never impressed by this idea. I mean the universe didn't need to have any conscious point of view, let alone _points _of view that are radically different from one another. We could have all been mindless zombies * , but we aren't. Why aren't we just zombies? We aren't, right?

Well, I'm pretty sure I'm not a zombie. umm .. almost sure you're .. not .. a zombie either .. ?

you could be though ... I'd never know if you were one .. by definition, I won't :con

It's cool though being the only confirmed non-zombie in the universe.

---

* philosophical zombie


----------



## HiddenFathoms

When watermelon becomes a controversial symbol...

:roll












Canadian Brotha said:


> Lately I keep seeing or hearing things from people that I want to argue but truthfully it's not worth the energy because in the end both parties would hold firm in their preset ideas & the emotional annoyance of that usually prohibits simply agreeing to disagree & move onto other things. Yes it was rude to just walk away after nodding and smiling while you yammered on blowing bubbles I was itching to pop but if I didn't we'd be arguing in an unresolvable circle at this very moment


:yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> The existence of other minds is probably the creepiest thing in the universe IMO. I'm not sure why some people seem never impressed by this idea. I mean the universe didn't need to have any conscious point of view, let alone _points _of view that are radically different from one another. We could have all been mindless zombies * , but we aren't. Why aren't we just zombies? We aren't, right?
> 
> Well, I'm pretty sure I'm not a zombie. umm .. almost sure you're .. not .. a zombie either .. ?
> 
> you could be though ... I'd never know if you were one .. by definition, I won't :con
> 
> It's cool though being the only confirmed non-zombie in the universe.
> 
> ---
> 
> * philosophical zombie












(couldn't decide which one to link)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I think my front wheel is bent a bit


----------



## zonebox

I wish marijuana was legal where I live. I haven't had any for years, don't know anyone that sells it, and I would like to just veg out playing a few video games and enjoy the rest of the night. I've tried the legal stuff, about three years ago and while it did have an impact, it was a lot different. Why tf is it illegal again?


----------



## Ai

Paul Rudd is so ****ing adorable...


----------



## mcpon14

silentstruggle said:


> i need someone to talk too. life is so lonely


I'll talk to you. :smile2:


----------



## CNikki

Keep having instances where I want to cry but I just can't. It's not that I'm holding back the emotion (at least not consciously), it's just that I _can't_.


----------



## riverbird

I'm becoming addicted to cooking food from scratch. Even cooking something as basic as rice and beans is so satisfying when you do it all yourself using dry beans. I'm a proper chef in my own mind.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> I'm becoming addicted to cooking food from scratch. Even cooking something as basic as rice and beans is so satisfying when you do it all yourself using dry beans. I'm a proper chef in my own mind.


Impressive. I know how much time and effort that takes since I've been doing it myself. I don't even use dry beans though, just canned organic black beans lol. I might have to look into it though.


----------



## riverbird

finallyclosed said:


> Impressive. I know how much time and effort that takes since I've been doing it myself. I don't even use dry beans though, just canned organic black beans lol. I might have to look into it though.


It only takes about 30 minutes to cook them from dry if you use an Instant Pot pressure cooker! That appliance has changed my life in the kitchen. I don't know that I'd have the patience to cook them without it, I'd be using canned beans too. Hopefully that doesn't take away any of my imaginary chef points. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wish I had $900 to buy a fretless bass from 1986, it's so fresh!


----------



## tea111red

eiovjgj409g4ijrivjo


----------



## Crisigv

I guess it's time to slip back into my dreams. That's the only place where I matter, and where I'm happy.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ever since I did the high ropes course in the hills I've had this itch to challenge myself again with an activity where I need to overcome a fear of some kind.

First heights, now what else? Insects, reptiles, storms, diving?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Damned sore knee


----------



## pennybuster

Thinking about spending Christmas somewhere else.


----------



## fluorish

I got no friends..


----------



## Kevin001

Plight said:


> I got no friends..


But you got a bf . Keep your head up, people will come around.


----------



## Chevy396

Crisigv said:


> I guess it's time to slip back into my dreams. That's the only place where I matter, and where I'm happy.


See, you are lucky. I wish I could rely on my dreams not to terrify me with bad memories.


----------



## riverbird

So tempted to bite the bullet and order some CBD oil to see if it helps my anxiety, which then might help my depression. I'm desperate. I need something but I do not want to take pharmaceutical medication if there is another option. I've been on anti-depressants before and years ago I was on Celexa (whatever the generic brand is?) and it made me feel suicidal and the closest I've ever gotten to self-harm. I don't like to say I've self-harmed, because I feel like it downplays the struggles of people who really have, but I guess what I did would be considered that. Once I realized it was the medication, I immediately stopped taking it. Ever since then I don't trust it. I've tried anti-depressants since then but I absolutely hate them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just realized a trait that irritates me in my mom is one that I’m prone to quite often myself. While it’s not surprising in and of itself given I’m her child the revelation in the moment made me shiver, lol


----------



## Ai

You know, I actually know someone who _was_ falsely accused of rape, and he isn't even _remotely_ as dismissive and rude as these "BUT WHAT ABOUT LYING FEEEMALES" conversation hijacking-MRA douchebags...


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> So tempted to bite the bullet and order some CBD oil to see if it helps my anxiety, which then might help my depression. I'm desperate. I need something but I do not want to take pharmaceutical medication if there is another option. I've been on anti-depressants before and years ago I was on Celexa (whatever the generic brand is?) and it made me feel suicidal and the closest I've ever gotten to self-harm. I don't like to say I've self-harmed, because I feel like it downplays the struggles of people who really have, but I guess what I did would be considered that. Once I realized it was the medication, I immediately stopped taking it. Ever since then I don't trust it. I've tried anti-depressants since then but I absolutely hate them.


5-HTP might help you more than CBD. I didn't notice anything at all when I took CBD for seizures. I personally take 5-HTP with Phenylethylamine at the same time and it takes the edge off without making me sleep.


----------



## riverbird

finallyclosed said:


> 5-HTP might help you more than CBD. I didn't notice anything at all when I took CBD for seizures. I personally take 5-HTP with Phenylethylamine at the same time and it takes the edge off without making me sleep.


Hmm. I actually bought some 5-HTP last week, completely forgot about that. I'll give that a try first.


----------



## wmu'14

I want to read my book but my brain just keeps focusing on bad things on repeat.

Should probably have some dinner sooner or later.

May go out and exercise later.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her.

:blush


----------



## komorikun

Can't help but feel suspicious of everyone with:

*Join Date: October 2017*


----------



## Blue Dino

komorikun said:


> Can't help but feel suspicious of everyone with:
> 
> *Join Date: October 2017*


It sure didn't feel like there were many new members that joined the past several months that are actually legit new members. I remember this site use to be very visible when you google certain topics or phrases. I don't think this has been the case anymore for years.


----------



## Barakiel

Learning about how ADHD can have symptoms very similar to BPD or bipolar disorder, and suddenly things make a lot more sense to me.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> It sure didn't feel like there were many new members that joined the past several months that are actually legit new members. I remember this site use to be very visible when you google certain topics or phrases. I don't think this has been the case anymore for years.


^^ This


----------



## acidicwithpanic

My sister moved in temporarily almost six months ago and was planning on leaving after about two months if she found a new place. The problem is she is still here and seems to be putting no effort into finding a new home. It's nice being able to hang occasionally, but I've felt myself becoming more isolated and cranky as a result due to lack of privacy. On her days off (which consist of half a week), she does not do much other than stay in the living room to watch tv and sleep on the couch. I used to use the room that she's staying in as an office to work on assignments and important projects, but now I need to go out to coffee shops and libraries everyday because my room has too many distractions. I try to leave the house every once a week to gain exposure and work on handling my anxiety better, but doing this everyday is making me irritable and on edge. I'm getting mad over stupid things now, and I had to drop 3 classes because of this change in my mental health. I'm probably coming off as a prissy diva right now, but I don't have any ideas on how to prevent myself from burning out again.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@acidicwithpanic You don't sound like a prissy diva, lol. That would drive me crazy as well, I can't imagine having someone invade my space for that length of time.


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> Can't help but feel suspicious of everyone with:
> 
> *Join Date: October 2017*


Every month I go through this. :roll It's unfortunate, but when you've been trolled this much it kind of becomes second nature.

One of the recurring trolls has been active for a few weeks now and I even pointed them out (not reported, in case I'm wrong, but I have yet to be wrong with this one) but so far nothing's been done, probably because they haven't been blatant enough. People keep interacting with them like normal and I'm guessing most of them aren't even aware of their history. Annoying.


----------



## Barakiel

The stereotype about Americans being loud makes me wonder if I’d have to repeat myself much less in another country. I’ve been told my voice is too quiet and I need to speak up all thru out my life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> Learning about how ADHD can have symptoms very similar to BPD or bipolar disorder, and suddenly things make a lot more sense to me.


The stereotype understates the emotional dysregulation part (which is usually a big part.)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

People in this area are so smug and rude


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> People in this area are so smug and rude


Where you are?
It must be the clouds and rain. :rain

<- Have some sunshine!


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

i ****ed up again and now I might lose another friend. I really need to learn....


----------



## acidicwithpanic

SamanthaStrange said:


> @acidicwithpanic You don't sound like a prissy diva, lol. That would drive me crazy as well, I can't imagine having someone invade my space for that length of time.


Oh good lol. I don't mind her staying, but the fact that she just bums out all the time when she doesn't have work is driving me crazy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in this area are so smug and rude
> 
> 
> 
> Where you are?
> It must be the clouds and rain.
Click to expand...

Who knows. People are different anywhere you go in the country.


----------



## wmu'14

I forgot to see what time I put the pizza in the oven..........Grr



JustKittenRightMeow said:


> i ****ed up again and now I might lose another friend. I really need to learn....


Same here.......He keeps giving me second chances but I **** it up each time. I guess we can be friends maybe?


----------



## wmu'14

RelinquishedHell said:


> People in this area are so smug and rude


I hope you don't mean this area of the Boards........


----------



## Ominous Indeed

.


----------



## CNikki

I'll leave it at this:

I know the reality of my situation. What I just want to know is how the results of my life will turn out, and if unfavorably, how will I cope?


----------



## Chevy396

Halloween: The terrorism holiday


----------



## RelinquishedHell

wmu'14 said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in this area are so smug and rude
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mean this area of the Boards........
Click to expand...

No not that


----------



## The Library of Emma

Ominous Indeed said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1M5fljOVCWO


I didn't realize you were married, Ominous, this might change things


----------



## Chevy396

Dr House: "Don't worry, it's a Vegan IV."


----------



## thomasjune

I'm the one who's been diagnosed with an mental illness yet the more time I spend with my siblings the more I feel like they're the ones who need help. So freaking clueless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnynihilist

There are magical people and non-magical people.

Magical people are the people who have things come more easily to them.
Sure, they may have to do some work but for the most part they just have to show up and doors open for them and opportunities present themselves and they decide whether or not they want the opportunity.

Non-magical people must work and struggle for even a chance at an opportunity and even then if they luck into one will have to struggle to keep it.
They will have to put in much work for little or no opportunity.

I've gotten pretty good at telling who is magical and who isn't by the way people hold themselves, the way they talk, how relaxed they are.

Magical people are more relaxed, of course. They take life less seriously because they know that if they fail another door will open, it always has, why wouldn't it again?

Non-magical people are filled with anxiety and are usually tired, beat down. They tend to hold on to what they got for dear life never knowing if they will get anything again.

Of course I've been quite binary here, there is some overlap.
Sometimes magical people can experience terrible setbacks and sometimes non-magical people can experience a windfall.

But generally in life I see two main styles and I believe that this is determined before birth.
Sort of like you are born with a bit set to your firmware either set to "1" (magical) or "0" (non-magical).


----------



## thomasjune

Oh, my sister just posted a lovely pic of her and her dog (who she hardly spends anytime with) on facebook to show how much she cares about her dog (who she hardly spends anytime with) and everyone loved it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv

Maybe I've been mistaken this whole time.


----------



## tea111red

thomasjune said:


> Oh, my sister just posted a lovely pic of her and her dog (who she hardly spends anytime with) on facebook to show how much she cares about her dog (who she hardly spends anytime with) and everyone loved it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yeah....it's interesting what the real deal is behind all the stuff posted on that garbage site.


----------



## funnynihilist

tea111red said:


> yeah....it's interesting what the real deal is behind all the stuff posted on that garbage site.


**** Facebook!!!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her. Again.

:blush :crying:


----------



## tea111red

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=low key dating

:yes lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When guy you find really attractive asks followers on twitter whether he should keep a beard or not. And you have a vested interest in this subject but also kind of think he should do what he wants. So you don't respond. but might do later. But you're kind of glad a significant number of followers have the same sexual preferences as you so are saying no beard. But obviously he should do what he wants. But there are so few people on the planet I find _that _ hot and I need someone to stare at and use as a reference point for mental fantasies while I stay single for the rest of my life before I find another hot guy to replace you with. so shallow

One time I had a nightmare that he shaved all his hair off (something like that anyway,) and I cried in the dream ahahahahaha I am so ****ed up.


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> **** Facebook!!!


yup...it sucks.


----------



## Steve French

I've been thinking about going on a bulk. My **** diet has ****ed over my gym gains. I was also feeling like a lazy pos today and not wanting to go to the gym. But because I ate so much, I know I'll have to hit it up or I'll just get fat. It's all about the lifestyle. Like my buddy there, spends a ton on gym gear so he will feel guilty about buying it and go to justify the cost.


----------



## Barakiel

I’m so tempted to eat the last chocolate chip muffin. I had the other three just today :blank


----------



## scooby

Accidentally bought 2 Lana Del Rey tickets instead of 1. Now what...


----------



## tehuti88

Yyyyyyyeah...I don't think so.


----------



## tea111red

just walked in on these senior citizens making out on the couch. :lol


----------



## fluorish

Kevin001 said:


> But you got a bf . Keep your head up, people will come around.


Thanks. Yeah he is my bestie.


----------



## mcpon14

I'm talking to a pretty girl right now. She is a girl, so, by definition, she is a pretty girl.


----------



## Reset Button

I got it wrong! :yay


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Yesterday, I heard what sounded like a person walking inside of the wall. lol Didn't sound like a mouse or anything like that. I thought it was some stranger creeping outside around the house but I kept hearing it in the wall. It sounded like footsteps walking. And I got closer to the wall and it sounded like it was slowly going down to the other side of the house. :serious: Okay. 

I need help if I'm hearing footsteps in the walls now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

tea111red said:


> just walked in on these senior citizens making out on the couch. :lol


Oh young love :lol

let's take off our dentures and make out here on this couch.


----------



## Mik3

I don’t enjoy people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Another troll outbreak I see


----------



## tehuti88

* *





I bet this third party is hovering and rubbing their hands together and salivating awaiting my response ("I _knew_ she'd reply to that, heehee!")...which I'm fairly certain won't be forthcoming, because I'm suspecting that's a troll thread and the troll is probably awaiting my response, too.

That's why I didn't reply to that other thread, either. _Those_ particular two topics showing up one after the other, from the same person, plus some other coincidences...seems way too obvious.

It's fine if I'm wrong but I'm learning to trust my instincts, and I seem to have good instincts about trolls. (Either that, or these trolls are just really bad at what they do.)


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> I didn't realize you were married, Ominous, this might change things


You just hate creepy stories in general 

How did the light turn on? :O


----------



## thomasjune

tea111red said:


> yeah....it's interesting what the real deal is behind all the stuff posted on that garbage site.


Yup, it is a garbage site. Way too many fake people trying to act like someone they're not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevy396

I've noticed that every time a snow storm moves in my Mom gets all depressed and grumpy. That's called seasonal affective disorder, right? Probably worse though, like bipolar, since she's pretty hard to be around most of the time as well.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Everyone hates me. Including some people on here. There is at least one nice and interesting person on here that I know despises me but I'm not sure why. I have my guesses tho.


----------



## Chevy396

thomasjune said:


> Yup, it is a garbage site. Way too many fake people trying to act like someone they're not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hate Facebook too, but for a different reason. It triggers my PTSD the way all your old acquaintances can find you so easily. Technically, Facebook finds them and brings them to you lol.

I've always felt that the posts there are more genuine though, because everyone is being watched by people they know and who know them. It's why it's a good place to advertise a business.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

geraltofrivia said:


> Everyone hates me. Including some people on here. There is at least one nice and interesting person on here that I know despises me but I'm not sure why. I have my guesses tho.


I don't hate you. :squeeze


----------



## Kilgore Trout

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't hate you. :squeeze


I know 
I'm Frodo and you're my Sam :squeeze

(I've been reading The Lord Of The Rings )


----------



## SamanthaStrange

geraltofrivia said:


> I know
> I'm Frodo and you're my Sam :squeeze
> 
> (I've been reading The Lord Of The Rings )


Well, you said *everyone *hates you, so I had to correct you, lol.


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder how many people here have moms who, instead of being proud of their kids when they do something great, they just get critical and jealous of them. I can't imagine ever having a feeling like that towards my kid even if they did something wrong, and I'm not even supposed to have a mothering instinct.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, you said *everyone *hates you, so I had to correct you, lol.


Oh I see. 
I think it's the Ring. It's getting heavier. I don't even remember what I said a few minutes ago. I can see his eye Sam!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

geraltofrivia said:


> Oh I see.
> I think it's the Ring. It's getting heavier. I don't even remember what I said a few minutes ago. I can see his eye Sam!


I never read those books, so these references are going right over my head. :blush

I never watched the movies either. :|


----------



## Kilgore Trout

SamanthaStrange said:


> I never read those books, so these references are going right over my head. :blush
> 
> I never watched the movies either. :|


What?! Where do I find a Sam now? :cry

(FYI Sam is a guy. They go to a mountain and kick this bad guy's *** )


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I had $35 for a bottle of bourbon


----------



## Ominous Indeed

geraltofrivia said:


> Everyone hates me. Including some people on here. There is at least one nice and interesting person on here that I know despises me but I'm not sure why. I have my guesses tho.


I wonder who hates you (and for what reason).. I don't hate you.


----------



## tehuti88

> To qualify for euthanasia in Belgium, people must meet a number of criteria, including proving they have "unbearable and untreatable" suffering. Among adults whose lives are ended for psychiatric reasons, the most common conditions are depression, personality disorder and Asperger's syndrome, a mild form of autism. People diagnosed with early-stage dementia can also request euthanasia, including for the future.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/ap-exclusive-doctors-clash-over-euthanasia-mentally-ill-040345197.html

Asperger's... 

This breaks my heart that that causes enough pain for someone to want to die. I wish we could just all find someone who can help us. I know it doesn't solve all problems, but I really think that if many of us (not all, but many) could just find a connection, maybe life wouldn't hurt so much.


----------



## RickandMorty100years

finallyclosed said:


> I wonder how many people here have moms who, instead of being proud of their kids when they do something great, they just get critical and jealous of them. I can't imagine ever having a feeling like that towards my kid even if they did something wrong, and I'm not even supposed to have a mothering instinct.


Not a mom but my dad is just like that... it's pretty ****ty


----------



## funnynihilist

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wish I had $35 for a bottle of bourbon


What kind you buy?


----------



## Chris S W

I should probably stop trying altogether. The constant failure is effecting me too much, making me feel very depressed. I think I am hopeless, I'm not getting anywhere.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

funnynihilist said:


> What kind you buy?


Ideally Knob Creek but that costs around $50 here. For $35 you'd just get Jim Beam or Evan Williams


----------



## funnynihilist

Canadian Brotha said:


> Ideally Knob Creek but that costs around $50 here. For $35 you'd just get Jim Beam or Evan Williams


That's what I paid for the big bottle of Jim Beam recently.
Makers Mark is my favorite and around that price but the bottle is small.


----------



## Chevy396

Finally getting back into the swing of business again. Now if I can just manage to close this browser and focus on launching my site instead of constantly being distracted and wasting my energy on social crap that I'm not getting paid for.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

funnynihilist said:


> That's what I paid for the big bottle of Jim Beam recently.
> Makers Mark is my favorite and around that price but the bottle is small.


Those prices get you 750ml here. I can't recall if it was Groveland or Rising Creek but one of those two is super smooth too. Marker's Marks is solid as well


----------



## tehuti88

Feels like my carpal tunnel is returning. :x


* *





...Also, when is that alt/troll going to get banned? Tired of clicking on new threads only to see they're posted by them. (I'm not supposed to engage with them because of...recent events. Plus, knowing SAS, I'd be accused of stalking. :roll ) They even had one of their threads locked. Missed opportunity.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Take a guess. :sigh



tehuti88 said:


> Feels like my carpal tunnel is returning. :x


Ouch!


----------



## riverbird

I am not good with change.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I am not good with change.


:serious:


----------



## tea111red

Scrub-Zero said:


> Oh young love :lol
> 
> let's take off our dentures and make out here on this couch.


:lol

that image i saw last night kept creeping into my thoughts today. :no


----------



## SplendidBob

Another high anxiety rating task tomorrow. Rare opportunity presents and a v limited time frame, so has to be done, even though its awkward as hell. No real downside to it though tbh, other than a gentle rejection (almost certain ).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Saw a girl from my HS in the store earlier. Caught me by surprise seeing as my HS is about an hour away from this town. She probably didn't notice me anyways. I was trying to avoid her because I didn't like the majority of the people in my school. Just so happens that the one aisle I go down, she was on that same aisle, so I walked fast right by her. She looked right at me as soon as I went down the aisle but it was probably because she was just looking around. I always walk fast when I'm out, though. I never see people from my HS in this town and I'd like it to stay that way. lol


----------



## feels

just applied to mortuary/embalming school. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ this is one of those late night feelin' like I had an epiphany kind of moments so we'll see where this goes, but this seems like a path I would actually enjoy


----------



## tea111red

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Take a guess. :sigh


you're thinking about that gif i posted last night that featured this gleeful brown guy w/ muscles and undone black pants, a gun, a girl on her knees, some other dude, and a steven seagal impressionist (what i've gathered), right ?


----------



## mcpon14

I'm thinking about girls, in particular, who are the most influential women scientists that nobody has ever heard of but have had a large impact on the world.


----------



## Paul

feels said:


> just applied to mortuary/embalming school. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ this is one of those late night feelin' like I had an epiphany kind of moments so we'll see where this goes, but this seems like a path I would actually enjoy


That's one way to make sure your clients don't try to make conversation and nobody tells you to smile more. Have fun!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

feels said:


> just applied to mortuary/embalming school. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ this is one of those late night feelin' like I had an epiphany kind of moments so we'll see where this goes, but this seems like a path I would actually enjoy


 If it works out for you, you can embalm me and display me on an armchair in your dining room or something if you'd like.


----------



## mcpon14

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Saw a girl from my HS in the store earlier. Caught me by surprise seeing as my HS is about an hour away from this town. She probably didn't notice me anyways. I was trying to avoid her because I didn't like the majority of the people in my school. Just so happens that the one aisle I go down, she was on that same aisle, so I walked fast right by her. She looked right at me as soon as I went down the aisle but it was probably because she was just looking around. I always walk fast when I'm out, though. I never see people from my HS in this town and I'd like it to stay that way. lol


They are always so beautiful, right? That almost happened to me one time. I can relate.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Ominous Indeed said:


> I wonder who hates you (and for what reason).. I don't hate you.


Thanks


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

mcpon14 said:


> They are always so beautiful, right? That almost happened to me one time. I can relate.


Lmao xD Yea, they are. Although, I'm a girl. Not that that makes a difference. I live in a small town.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tea111red said:


> you're thinking about that gif i posted last night that featured this gleeful brown guy w/ muscles and undone black pants, a gun, a girl on her knees, some other dude, and a steven seagal impressionist (what i've gathered), right ?


I cannot in-see that gif now. :lol :haha

In all seriousness, I was thinking about the beautiful woman I met on OKC. :blush :heart


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm not sure why I keep ending up surrounded by intelligent - very intelligent people online... And it's strange. And it's also strange to hear someone lament that their IQ is around 120 and that others there have much higher IQs - oh and very believable not in a 'I took an online IQ test one time' sense. Mine is (presumably,) 94~

Also it's so weird to think the person who wrote that is there. Wtf.

I'm still confused by how I ended up there (I guess because that person probably suggested that because they found my experience interesting) and why everywhere even if it's not that stark the same thing happens... It didn't in real life.

I fit in in other ways though 'am I the only remotely mentally stable person here?' Yes you probably are. 

Though I can't say I'm the least based on that single fact, but I always think of it as evidence. So many people can do that one thing. I really am weak. And it's not just that, really it's symbolic.


----------



## BAH

Losing weight takes 4evaa


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not sure why I keep ending up surrounded by intelligent - very intelligent people online...


I really don't find this surprising. I don't care what your IQ is, or what you think it is, you're not stupid. Birds of a feather.

I used to hang out on a "forum for smart people". But most of them were just a******s, so I fit right in.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Amon said:


> Losing weight takes 4evaa


Can confirm


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> I really don't find this surprising. I don't care what your IQ is, or what you think it is, you're not stupid. Birds of a feather.
> 
> I used to hang out on a "forum for smart people". But most of them were just a******s, so I fit right in.


Thanks, I'm not sure I can believe that's what's happened there though.

And you're not an a****** (unless you mispelt awesome.) You're very understanding and insightful in your posts.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Nothing like calling out on a Friday and giving yourself a 3 day weekend


----------



## tehuti88

* *





Getting really tired of the snickering, too-obvious-to-miss-but-too-subtle-to-report "Men have it worse and women are so awful, hurr-durr-durr" posts.

Can't we just all have equally valid problems (especially when _we have the exact same problem_) and leave it at that? Why tear each other down just to feel smug on the Internet for a few moments?


----------



## Crisigv

I just realized that when I get strange looks from people, it's usually women. I wonder why that is. Honestly, I don't look like a weird person. I dress normal, try to act normal, I just don't get it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

I get that too. Usually find out they are looking at something like hair style or piece of clothing a person is wearing (a person knows as they can be vocal about what a person is wearing when walking by).


----------



## alienbird

One of my cousins might come stay with us in a couple of weeks. Actually think it would be nice. Haven't seen her in years.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> @Crisigv
> 
> I get that too. Usually find out they are looking at something like hair style or piece of clothing a person is wearing (a person knows as they can be vocal about what a person is wearing when walking by).


Yeah, women are judgy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, women are judgy.


Men can be just as much.


----------



## tehuti88

*"There's no such thing as heterosexuality, you just had some bad experiences with the same sex."*

...Sounds pretty stupid when it's put that way, doesn't it?

So how come people like me are told this (and other, equally stupid things) on a regular basis? Especially when I've never HAD any such "bad experiences" because, oh, I don't know, could it be, _I'm a ****ing virgin and I've never even had a boyfriend_?

I really need to figure out how to make the initial post shorter and start that asexuality thread already. Getting sick of this. It'd be okay if people just wanted to ask questions and learn, but nope, people who know nothing have to pretend they know everything.

"Well, I _think_ I understand your sexual preferences better than you do!" *pats head condescendingly*


----------



## Chevy396

My mom is such a great person. I just asked her if she would go to the store (about two blocks away) for me really quick to get me a carbonated drink because my stomach is hurting pretty bad and I don't think I can walk that far without it hurting worse. She's just sitting on her *** watching TV, and she said no.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

 :hug


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My old man brought me two separate PC racing wheels and they work too. Interesting coincidence since I wanted to buy that at some point. Now I can play Dirt Rally in style. Can't wait to try that out later.

All he does is dumpster diving and it sure as hell pays off.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

lol I saw another girl from HS at the store again today. Is this going to be a new thing now? xD My HS isn't even close to here.


----------



## tehuti88

ANX1 said:


> @*tehuti88*
> 
> :hug


:squeeze

...

And now, a video of my kitty. :love2


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@tehuti88 Awww!!! Beautiful kitty. :mushy

Also, I hope this doesn't embarrass you, but your giggle is cute. Lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mayonnaise...yuck


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

This awesome article: http://www.artofmanliness.com/2009/...about-being-a-man-from-growing-up-fatherless/



> *A man isn't:*
> Someone who runs from his responsibilities
> A person who makes excuses
> A person who strikes a woman
> Selfish
> A man through age - a boy grows into a man through experience
> 
> *A man is:*
> Someone who stands up for something they believe in, even when they're fearful
> A person who creates a new path
> Open-minded
> A "dad" when he earns it


Good information in there.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@tehuti88

Your voice is adorable. :blush

You earned a new subscriber! :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

:hug

Sooooooo Cuuuuuute!!!!! 

Thank you for sharing. 

Miss Persian does something similar. You can pick her up, hold her like a baby and she gives you that I love you look in her eyes that makes your heart melt.

@SamanthaStrange

Second that. Her giggle is cute.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Coincidence said:


> sexy


What's that from?

edit: nevermind reverse image search told me 

@tehuti88 the kitty stroking parts gave me asmr feels.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## SofaKing

Looks like a booze night...no sense in staying in reality.


----------



## Barakiel

Are you trying to activate a sleeper agent? I know no other explanation for these posts. :con


----------



## wmu'14

So I haven't gone to the gym in 3 days (have felt sooooo tired). And I feel like the progress I've made in the past couple days was lost. It feels like I have to exercise every day to make progress.


----------



## Barakiel

Coincidence said:


> are you speaking to me?


Yeah, sorry x:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I ever find myself in a long term relationship I hope my lady will slow dance to super chill jazz music with me. 1950's romance, got a soft spot for it


----------



## roxslide

Wow I have so much stuff to do the next 5 days, I feel like I am burning up inside. I kind of put it on myself though because I refuse to give up my halloween festivities, so I have to do everything I already have to do plus waste time doing halloween stuff. But I refuse to give up the few opportunities I get to actually have fun, if I do that what's the point of working myself to the bone in the first place??


----------



## Kandice

Just thinking about how much I hate people and how much of a disappointment people they are. Nothing bad happened to day, if you're wondering. I'm just thinking about life in general because I have nothing else to do.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Your voice is cute like that. When it's in my headphones that close to my ear it makes me think about kissing you.


----------



## CNikki

So behind on my course work and my grades are slacking. I really don't want to withdraw.


----------



## A Void Ant

Without a star

 it is not a planet

 but a random bit,

 free-floating

 the vacuum/void,

 black as char and 

 chill to the core.

A Void Ant
Monday, January 14, 2013
​


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Why is my heart pounding? 

Why is my anxiety creeping up on me again? 

Why am I getting another crying spell? 

What is wrong with me? :sigh


----------



## Mc Borg

Copped a 1/4 o. :cig






Let's hope this doesn't go like last time when I started to think about how human beings are essentially assenters/dissenters of propositions and just how _dull_ of a reality that was. Then having a panic attack thinking about how humanity is basically reduced to words and statements and just how weird and wrong that was.


----------



## Barakiel

Mc Borg said:


> Let's hope this doesn't go like last time when I started to think about how human beings are essentially assenters/dissenters of propositions and just how _dull_ of a reality that was. Then having a panic attack thinking about how humanity is basically reduced to words and statements and just how weird and wrong that was.


hmm, is this something you find troubling while sober or just a thing that got to you during your last experience? If I'm understanding the argument correctly, I think it's something speech act theory tries to address, and based on this short summary I consider it a satisfying answer personally -



> Austin pointed out that we use language to do things as well as to assert things, and that the utterance of a statement like "I promise to do so-and-so" is best understood as doing something - making a promise - rather than making an assertion about anything. Hence the name of one of his best-known works How to Do Things with Words.


----------



## funnynihilist

There is an owl hooting outside. Hoot hoot!


----------



## tea111red

well, i guess those senior citizens i saw making out on the couch the other night broke up (or something like that).

lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tea111red


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> @tea111red


i guess the woman is afraid to get hurt again and is pushing the man away? i think the man she was seeing might be in love w/ her/getting really attached or something?

i suppose i shouldn't have laughed earlier, but i mean, it's amusing how rapidly the status of things changed.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> i guess the woman is afraid to get hurt again and is pushing the man away?


Maybe.



tea111red said:


> i think the man she was seeing might be in love w/ her/getting really attached or something?


Maybe.



tea111red said:


> i suppose i shouldn't have laughed earlier, but i mean, it's amusing how rapidly the status of things changed.


It's ok, we all do that mistake at one time or another. 

Just reminds me of a lovely older couple. The man is always lovely towards me. Never met his partner, but she seems sweet in the way she looks after him.


----------



## firestar

I think my cat is playing fetch with me.


----------



## Winds

Might as well just stay up and fall asleep on the first set of games and hope I wake up to see the late afternoon and night ones.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm so deep in these ridiculous modes of thought that even trying to be rational here makes me look like a liar and/or idiot. I guess I'm already both.


----------



## wmu'14

This topic reminds me of Space Balls when they're like 'When is now?' 'Right now!'


----------



## Kevin001

Why does it have to be so cold?


----------



## wmu'14




----------



## SplendidBob

I seem to require high anxiety inducing scenarios now to maintain my mood. Kinda unexpected.


----------



## Chevy396

Walked into my dad's office to ask him a question and it was impossible to breath through my nose because it smelled like something died in there. Then he kept trying to make me stay longer by telling me things even though it was obvious I was trying to escape. Get a damn exhaust fan if you're going to have gas like that in an enclosed space. 60 some years and he still hasn't learned how to not gas everyone around him.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I love the taste of eyedrops <3


----------



## gthopia94

As I'm looking outisde, I'm wondering what my life could've been in the last 7 years :frown2:.


----------



## funnynihilist

This forum is getting danky


----------



## funnynihilist

^that was actually a day brightener lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Wreeewwwwewwwwww!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I heard my brother humming in the kitchen then realised he was humming the Fallout 3 main theme:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I can tell it's not going to go well.


----------



## Chevy396

This place is basically a big mental hospital, run by the patients. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## mt moyt

hmm im quite tempted to ditch macbooks for my next laptop now. they are ditching usb ports, and think that just because they are offering SSD storage they can charge you 1k+ for 256gb. 
so many weird little things like why does the macbook have such a low res camera?? and _one_ usb port lmao, which you have to use for charging as well. so weird, how much does it cost to add one more port? idk what they are thinking

i would like to stick to my current laptop, but the battery health is at 40%. so i have to keep it plugged it almost all the time.


----------



## Chevy396

mt moyt said:


> hmm im quite tempted to ditch macbooks for my next laptop now. they are ditching usb ports, and think that just because they are offering SSD storage they can charge you 1k+ for 256gb.
> so many weird little things like why does the macbook have such a low res camera?? and _one_ usb port lmao, which you have to use for charging as well. so weird, how much does it cost to add one more port? idk what they are thinking
> 
> i would like to stick to my current laptop, but the battery health is at 40%. so i have to keep it plugged it almost all the time.


They engineer their products with aesthetics given a priority over functionality. That's where the price tag comes from. The designers they hire are pretty expensive artists. I appreciate their artwork, but when it comes down to it I'd rather have functionality.


----------



## Mc Borg

Barakiel said:


> hmm, is this something you find troubling while sober or just a thing that got to you during your last experience? If I'm understanding the argument correctly, I think it's something speech act theory tries to address, and based on this short summary I consider it a satisfying answer personally -


Just something that happened during my last experience, lol. Obviously the human experience is far richer than just that, but at the time it was really freaking me out. I mean, just how much of human interaction hinges on beliefs/disbeliefs, which when broken down are just words, concepts, etc. It's really weird when you think about it. But interesting quote. I'm not sure if that's exactly what I was getting at, but that actually does make sense, haha.

--

Tonight is going to be a cold bike ride.


----------



## komorikun

Having 4 teenage boys living above you is not the most pleasant. They have too much energy for their own good. They almost always race up and down the stairs. They don't walk, they run.

I think my apartment is below their entrance and their bedrooms. Thank god I'm not underneath their living room.


----------



## konas8

splendidbob said:


> I seem to require high anxiety inducing scenarios now to maintain my mood. Kinda unexpected.


I can relate to this. How would you describe your different mood?


----------



## funnynihilist

The first hit is always free


----------



## Chevy396

funnynihilist said:


> The first hit is always free


So true, about everything in life. Next thing you know you're having kids and trading in your truck for a minivan.


----------



## funnynihilist

finallyclosed said:


> So true, about everything in life. Next thing you know you're having kids and trading in your truck for a minivan.


So true my friend, so true


----------



## funnynihilist

Coincidence said:


> laying on stomach + hands under chin is the worst for your tongue when you mess up.


Wear a tv watching mouth guard hehe


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I think this state probably has the worst drivers I've ever encountered. No one knows where their gas pedal is apparently.


----------



## tea111red

looking for a way out.....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'Are we gonna talk about the fact that Hela in the new Ragnarok trailer looks like a female Loki?'

...Not familiar with the comics then?

I think 70k+ people probably informed them though after that lmao.

...










oh.

No what am I doing. Bad Tumblr you're not supposed to post content from films I haven't watched yet. I can't believe I've managed to avoid Star Wars trailer gifs (cause decided not to watch all the best bits of the film the trailer,) but not this tbh.

edit: I failed, saw a couple of other gifs from filming, and now wondering if actually BDSM porn film the pg-13 kind. Also why is Loki in chains basically a trope now? but I have left that site now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I put some steak sauce in my rice and vegetables meal I got from the store. Tastes kind of dry without it. But still good either way.


----------



## Blue Dino

External triggers always play a huge role in her coming up with problems and obstacles for me. A lot of times these are triggers from the fortune and good happenings of others. I really wish there is a way I can control what trigger she is exposed to. But I can't. And she exposed herself to so many people socially. This is like the worst thing for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Why is it so cold?


----------



## alienbird

Kevin001 said:


> Why is it so cold?


I know. It's cold here too. Kind of annoying.


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> I know. It's cold here too. Kind of annoying.


You live near me :O

Lol but yeah its like where did this coldest come from....I can't deal.


----------



## alienbird

Kevin001 said:


> You live near me :O
> 
> Lol but yeah its like where did this coldest come from....I can't deal.


Nah, not close by. I live within a few states or so of you. =P

But I get you. It seems it got cold here just all of a sudden. We only have one heater in our house too (no central heating), so it's cold in my room. My hands get cold if not under the covers and so does my face.


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> Nah, not close by. I live within a few states or so of you. =P
> 
> But I get you. It seems it got cold here just all of a sudden. We only have one heater in our house too (no central heating), so it's cold in my room. My hands get cold if not under the covers and so does my face.


No central heat??!! :O

Lets start a go fund me page for you to get some heat girl lol.


----------



## alienbird

Kevin001 said:


> No central heat??!! :O
> 
> Lets start a go fund me page for you to get some heat girl lol.


No, we have one little fire heater for the whole house. I used a space heater in my room before, but the one we had was old and my mom thinks they're all dangerous.

Been this way for years. Might move into the bedroom closest to the heat when it gets even colder out. I'll survive somehow. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> No, we have one little fire heater for the whole house. I used a space heater in my room before, but the one we had was old and my mom thinks they're all dangerous.
> 
> Been this way for years. Might move into the bedroom closest to the heat when it gets even colder out. I'll survive somehow. :lol


Stay warm


----------



## alienbird

Kevin001 said:


> Stay warm


That fire looks cozy. ;_;
One thing I do have is loads of tea to make. Nice, hot tea.










And thanks. You too! =P


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> That fire looks cozy. ;_;
> One thing I do have is loads of tea to make. Nice, hot tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks. You too! =P


:squeeze


----------



## Chevy396

My ****ing eye won't stop twitching and I noticed it looked pretty droopy last night. It usually doesn't look that way. I hope I'm not about to have another stroke.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I should have done that a long time ago.


----------



## funnynihilist

Yerp!


----------



## walkingthecow

Got to coffee shop trying to study for physics midterm. Place was mostly empty and I was so afraid of talking to the cashier. Couldn't decide what to order and was embarrassed to be taking so long so I defaulted to a mocha even though it wasn't what I really wanted. I feel like my voice sounded weird and the cashier thinks I have serious issues. Eventually hyped myself up to ask for the wifi password. Can't stop thinking about how awkward I was and am now wasting time here instead of studying...

Anyone else too ashamed to order specialty lattes for fear of looking like a basic white girl with trashy taste? I know I shouldn't care so much but I can't help it.:|


----------



## a degree of freedom

Please bury me with it


----------



## Chevy396

It feels like The Walking Dead has gone from a great show to some sort of low budget soap opera that's hard to watch, as much because of the horrible makeup and special effects, as the story line.


----------



## SofaKing

Yo quiero una novia! Jajajaja


----------



## Princess Lotus

What am i thinking right now? :: Do i want to eat more food? Or drink some Tea? Or both?


----------



## Fun Spirit

Wondering if I should send someone a Hi there Private Message.


----------



## funnynihilist

Princess Lotus said:


> What am i thinking right now? :: Do i want to eat more food? Or drink some Tea? Or both?


Yes


----------



## Jeff271

sweet potatoes with coconut


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Chevy396

SofaKing said:


> Yo quiero una novia! Jajajaja


Yo quiero Taco Bell!

Actually I don't. I'm so over fast food.


----------



## SofaKing

finallyclosed said:


> Yo quiero Taco Bell!
> 
> Actually I don't. I'm so over fast food.


No...taco bell no es bueno.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Had vegetable soup for dinner. It's my favorite soup to eat.


----------



## funnynihilist

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Had vegetable soup for dinner. It's my favorite soup to eat.


That's what I had, from a can!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

funnynihilist said:


> That's what I had, from a can!


Lol Yum. I had mine homemade with beef in it. The mixture of vegetables makes for some slamming tasting soup.  I always go back for seconds. That stuff is delicious. I like to add some pepper to mine. You should try it that way. :yes


----------



## CNikki

Having that gut-wrenching feeling of deeply wanting to give up and it really sucks. I'm lucky to have someone who reminded me that I shouldn't, but the odds seem really against me either way. I wish there were some divine intervention (if such a thing exists), because I'm _really_ needing one after all the mess I've put myself through.

Oh well. Sleeping it off helps me forget the reality for a little while.


----------



## funnynihilist

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol Yum. I had mine homemade with beef in it. The mixture of vegetables makes for some slamming tasting soup.  I always go back for seconds. That stuff is delicious. I like to add some pepper to mine. You should try it that way. :yes


Can you send me some?


----------



## SplendidBob

Black As Day said:


> Wondering if I should send someone a Hi there Private Message.


Yeh. Nothing to lose really. Ultimately it is just typing the words, pressing the button, just think of it like that and then nothing changes in the worst case (they don't reply).


----------



## funnynihilist

Whaff a little waffle my way


----------



## walkingthecow

It's so hard not to eat dessert in the dining halls


----------



## funnynihilist

Buy a bra brah!


----------



## tehuti88

Ew, gross. I think I just found my troll on Reddit--just joined this month. Same username as one of the banned "lonely woman" accounts from this site. I had actually read one of his comments in one of the subs and hadn't even noticed the name behind it, earlier. Posting the exact same pseudo-misandrist crap to make women look bad.



> Why can't men date lonely, ugly fat women and give her money out of pity? Does this mean men are evil?


--typical nugget of loveliness from this "person" uke

I had posted a reply to someone else in the sub mentioned above, about how I don't feel safe posting more in that sub (currently waiting to see if I can get approved for a private sub just for women, but knowing my luck it's dead)...now this is all the more reason to feel unsafe there. It wouldn't be too difficult for this creep to find me. Ugh.

...Interesting how I just became active on Reddit again in the past month or so, and now the troll shows up. Hm.


----------



## Untrepid

I cannot said:


> Oh wow, this website has banner ads that have topless women with nipples showing.


Go on...&#128522;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Myosr

I didn't realize how much I missed the forum format until recently.

I really prefer it to the FB / new social media format.

I actually remember 'discovering' how much reddit can be interesting like a year ago. And I kept wondering why it felt so different spending time there than on FB.

It's really weird how much the format matters. (I even tried spending time on 4chan for a while, as an experiment, lol).

I really dislike the FB format. I hate how random the newsfeed always seems to be, how easily you can lose threads of conversation (unless you like bookmark them * or something), and most of all I hate how it's so centered around the person instead of around 'topics'.

I like a lot of my FB friends though, so it sucks that I don't spend any time there anymore.

* it's crazy that 'searching' isn't even an option, unless it's like your own timeline or a group. And there's a feature I think where you can hide your posts from your timeline, so they only appear in other people's newsfeed.


----------



## Myosr

^ Lol, I just realized how ironic it is to post this in the 'Type what you're thinking' thread, since it's almost the same thing as a FB newsfeed :'D 

Whatever, lol.


----------



## komorikun

Long-term lurkers are creepy.


----------



## Blue Dino

Two nights ago, it was in the high 70s after midnight and my seat was drenched with my sweat. Right now, it's in the low 50s. I'm shivering in that very seat that is dried with my stinky 2 day old sweat.


----------



## harrison

I sit here sometimes and wonder if I can re-invent myself again - go back to University and build a new life for myself. I've done it before but I'm a lot older now and my mind feels like it's damaged. There's so much I can't even remember and it frightens the hell out of me.


----------



## Steve French

I kind of like that one ISIS nasheed Salil Sawarim. I must admit, I've listened to it a few times. Despicable people yes, but some fine beats. I'm paranoid that I've been put on a CSIS watchlist. Again.


----------



## mt moyt

anyone else get annoyed by the term ‘preloved’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

mt moyt said:


> anyone else get annoyed by the term 'preloved'


I've never heard it.


----------



## mt moyt

finallyclosed said:


> I've never heard it.


its not very common i dont think - ive never heard of it either until recently.

i cant stand it lol, makes the item they are selling seem really gross


----------



## Chevy396

mt moyt said:


> its not very common i dont think - ive never heard of it either until recently.
> 
> i cant stand it lol, makes the item they are selling seem really gross


Ah, I see. It sounds like they are referring to used sex toys. :O


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Buzz


----------



## Myosr

Steve French said:


> I kind of like that one ISIS nasheed Salil Sawarim. I must admit, I've listened to it a few times. Despicable people yes, but some fine beats. I'm paranoid that I've been put on a CSIS watchlist. Again.


Lol, here man, have a safe nasheed instead :lol :






Translation:

To get me to heaven my lord ... is my biggest wish
And to give me the highest levels ... oh my lord, you the giver
There's no power without you ... oh you powerful
So help me and keep me away from ignorance
And if I died my god please make me ...
A light in my grave and forgive me
And gather me with the good prophets
Oh how happy will I be when I meet ...
My friends and acquaintances in heaven


----------



## tehuti88

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!*


----------



## riverbird

tehuti88 said:


> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!*


I want to be a unicorn!


----------



## shyvr6

This site is loading slow today.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so ready for the Holidays .


----------



## Steve French

Having a thought about ordering some more etizolam. Sadly, mimaki went offline for westerners. I don't know of a Canadian source that actually has legit pills, so I guess I'll have to dive into some homebrew sheit. More affordable anyway. Of course, it would be nice if I could get these from the doc, but I guess they don't hand out things that are addictive and recreational too easily. Somehow managed to do fine on my own last time, but I have to be saved from myself.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

funnynihilist said:


> Can you send me some?


If I could, I would but it would spoil through the mail.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I've realised the difference between banter and bullying.

If you are a well-loved person in your group of friends and they laugh at something you've done, it doesn't impact you so much.
If you are unwanted in your group of friends, or wanted only as jester-esque entertainment, then it has a severe impact.

I wish I was still talking to my ex-friend so I could explain this to her.



tehuti88 said:


> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!*


:O I'd love to be a unicorn.


----------



## Karsten

I hate crushes. I wish there was a way to just turn them off. They're ALWAYS unrequited.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Karsten said:


> I hate crushes. I wish there was a way to just turn them off. They're ALWAYS unrequited.


Don't lose hope.


----------



## Chris S W

I can't think straight.


----------



## alienbird

tehuti88 said:


> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!*


Hey, I got the same e-mail.


----------



## Steve French

Looking for work yet again, sigh. I wish there was some sort of service out there, like finding jobs for ****ups. Some staffer reads off my qualities and negatives and just sticks me in a role where I can succeed, no bs required. I hate this looking and firing off a sad resume and experiencing interviews and rejections and agonizing waiting.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Steve French said:


> Looking for work yet again, sigh. I wish there was some sort of service out there, like finding jobs for ****ups. Some staffer reads off my qualities and negatives and just sticks me in a role where I can succeed, no bs required.


I would use that service often myself :lol

Shove me into a job and I'll do it. Just don't make me jump through hoops.


----------



## CNikki

If you really are wanting to be of good acquaintance, talk to me. I don't bite...sometimes.


----------



## mcpon14

I'm thinking about how I should be grateful that this girl that I'm trying to get to like me as a friend hasn't been mean or rude to me and that I should thank God for that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"I have some concerns. This armour may undermine my nonthreatening, huggable design"


----------



## Ai

How heartbreaking it is when you stumble upon someone you _thought_ liked you making bitter, backhanded generalizations about feminists.

Sorry I'm so simple, annoying, and delusional. I won't bother you again...

Trying to make friends is pointless.


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> How heartbreaking it is when you stumble upon someone you _thought_ liked you making bitter, backhanded generalizations about feminists.
> 
> Sorry I'm so simple, annoying, and delusional. I won't bother you again...
> 
> Trying to make friends is pointless.


:squeeze


----------



## gthopia94

I'm really wishing that I could take back the past 6-8 years. At least I'd have a life *sighs*.


----------



## tehuti88

Ai said:


> How heartbreaking it is when you stumble upon someone you _thought_ liked you making bitter, backhanded generalizations about feminists.
> 
> Sorry I'm so simple, annoying, and delusional. I won't bother you again...
> 
> Trying to make friends is pointless.


I once had someone on my friends list, whom I'd been friendly and encouraging toward in the past, say that they didn't believe women were capable of feeling love.

Felt like a big old smack right across the face. :/

Lately they've been saying some more offensive things (_perhaps_ not intentionally, but still) about another group I belong to...it's probably best I found out their true feelings earlier, though I wish I'd known from the start. Feel like a moron that I tried to be empathic so many times if that's what they thought of me.


...Ugh crap, I just remembered this isn't even the only time this has happened, either. I stumbled upon another one on another site a little while ago, saying really hateful things...I'd _thought_ once we were on good terms, too. Fortunately that one had unfriended me first (after I'd expressed disappointment in them for posting something hateful), but still, I hadn't known they had _that_ much hate.

I wonder why these people befriend us in the first place. It's bizarre.

ETA, oh, I notice you cleared everyone.  Well...you're welcome to add me back if you ever feel up to it in the future.


----------



## Steve French

Thinking on putting in an app to the military. Of course, I'll probably get refused on health reasons, and then there is my spotty work and education history. But hey, I can swing it to saying I'm doing something and not get hassled by the man. It is probably quite a good thing it ain't like the good ole days where they might take any able bodies person of a certain age to get their asses shot off in the middle of butt**** nowhere. I could do with some discipline and order and a good paycheck and some skill gaining.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

How have I only found this sub now?

https://www.reddit.com/r/outside/


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/outside/comments/79cmw9


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/outside/comments/79rdt8


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/outside/comments/79lf9j


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/outside/comments/79i09y


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/outside/comments/79o82h

Amazing lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel as though all my flaws & insecurities are always on display to anyone/everyone I encounter. I have no shield or armour


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh keep hitting the off button on my alarm and oversleeping lol.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> How have I only found this sub now?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/outside/
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/outside/comments/79cmw9
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/outside/comments/79rdt8
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/outside/comments/79lf9j
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/outside/comments/79i09y
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/outside/comments/79o82h
> 
> Amazing lol.


Holy wow am I dense. Maybe because I'm largely unfamiliar with RPG terminology. I sat browsing through that for the last ten minutes growing more and more amazed and confused that anyone could have created such an intricate game. (When you're dead, that's it, you can't play anymore unless perhaps you're a Buddhist and you get reborn? There was a mission where Nazi doctors experimented on captured Russians? What is this about partying and drinking for thirty levels and then developing schizophrenia? Characters can develop overactive bladder?? It's treated with an oxybutynin consumable?? :wtf )

Then I wanted to see screencaps. How good are the graphics? Someone mentioned a wiki but I couldn't find a link. When I Googled it at first it just brought up games you can play outdoors. Finally I found a site reviewing the game and it said that whether I know it or not, I've been playing it myself...and that the game has over seven billion active players.

..._Then_ it hit me. :serious:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ai said:


> How heartbreaking it is when you stumble upon someone you _thought_ liked you making bitter, backhanded generalizations about feminists.
> 
> Sorry I'm so simple, annoying, and delusional. I won't bother you again...
> 
> Trying to make friends is pointless.




:hug :squeeze


----------



## Let me stay

Ai said:


> How heartbreaking it is when you stumble upon someone you _thought_ liked you making bitter, backhanded generalizations about feminists.
> 
> Sorry I'm so simple, annoying, and delusional. I won't bother you again...
> 
> Trying to make friends is pointless.


Unfortunately that's the price to pay for having strong principles, but it helps make sure only people worth your time will stay in your life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Holy wow am I dense. Maybe because I'm largely unfamiliar with RPG terminology. I sat browsing through that for the last ten minutes growing more and more amazed and confused that anyone could have created such an intricate game. (When you're dead, that's it, you can't play anymore unless perhaps you're a Buddhist and you get reborn? There was a mission where Nazi doctors experimented on captured Russians? What is this about partying and drinking for thirty levels and then developing schizophrenia? Characters can develop overactive bladder?? It's treated with an oxybutynin consumable?? :wtf )
> 
> Then I wanted to see screencaps. How good are the graphics? Someone mentioned a wiki but I couldn't find a link. When I Googled it at first it just brought up games you can play outdoors. Finally I found a site reviewing the game and it said that whether I know it or not, I've been playing it myself...and that the game has over seven billion active players.
> 
> ..._Then_ it hit me. :serious:


lool I probably should have explained before posting the links but yeah probably would help if you play mmos and such.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

omg that sub is hilarious.


----------



## Paul

Ai said:


> How heartbreaking it is when you stumble upon someone you _thought_ liked you making bitter, backhanded generalizations about feminists.
> 
> Sorry I'm so simple, annoying, and delusional. I won't bother you again...
> 
> Trying to make friends is pointless.


Don't discount the power of cognitive dissonance. They probably do like you.

Anyway, you have friends. Like me. We're just not much good at it because this is a site for people who can't express themselves.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Because it's Halloween I'm wearing black, stripey orange/black socks, and listening to gothic rock and dark(ish) music. So just like most days.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

Some of the best people on this forum are people who almost never (or literally never) post and don't have a strong presence. I think of the "stealthy" friends I have made as _SAS's Hidden Treasure_.


----------



## Steve French

**** it, I'm moving to eastern Europe or eastern Asia


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I dream gunfire but I'm not sleeping.

Your alchemy, alchemy can’t help me when everything is burning


----------



## Myosr

For some reason, I rarely 'hate' people with extreme views at all. A lot of the time, I just like watching them argue/fight with each other. Drama can be so addictive, but it's even more interesting if it's about something thought-provoking, or complex enough that you know apriori* that everyone with a strong opinion is definitely wrong.

Eh, it sometimes annoys me that everyone is offended by _something_.

Am I offended by anything? I think I do experience offence but I almost never interpret it as such.

But I guess that's part of being ... uhh ... I don't know? suggestible? Is that the word I'm looking for?

* does anyone use that word outside of a math proof or a philosophical argument? I don't care. I like using it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm off to wander around a cemetery I guess while wearing a mask (out of ideas.)


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Let me feel the force!


----------



## konas8

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm off to wander around a cemetery I guess while wearing a mask (out of ideas.)


Take a pic or two.


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm off to wander around a cemetery I guess while wearing a mask (out of ideas.)


Stay safe, & don't scare the ghosts too much


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## cybernaut

Damn, talk about being desperate.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwiblast

Jack-o-lanterns & Pirates of the Caribbean oddly enough


----------



## cybernaut

I nearly forgot that it was Halloween today until I saw this guy with tall,green troll-doll like hair walk past me. Then, there was a girl with black booty shirts and a cat-earred headband(Its nearly 40°F out here....)

It just shows that my mind is other places, and that I could care less about any of the shīt that makes this day special to some people in this country. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Coincidence said:


>


Gravity is just extra strong on me today


----------



## Ominous Indeed

ratherunique said:


> I nearly forgot that it was Halloween today until I saw this guy with tall,green troll-doll like hair walk past me. Then, there was a girl with black booty shirts and a car-earred headband(Its nearly 40°F out here....)
> 
> It just shows that my mind is other places and that I could care less about any of the shīt that makes this day special to some people in this country.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You know, I kind of wish you hadn't remembered it was Halloween and you would be all like "Whaaaat..? What is going on with people today?"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's kind of hard to believe I'll be 25 in four and a half months. And my oldest sister will be turning 40 two days after me.


----------



## tehuti88

I can't get any of my Yahoo! Mail to load.  The inbox works, but trying to open a message just gives me "undisclosed recipients" and a bunch of blank. Does it on my laptop (Firefox) and tablet (Chrome)...WTF is going on?


----------



## tehuti88

Aaaaannnnnnd...it starts working as soon as I post about it. :roll

Guess I need to try that more often.


----------



## tehuti88

Aaaaannnnnnnd...now it just stopped again.

****ing Yahoo! and their **** mail.


----------



## blue2

The ghouls all came from their humble abodes, to get a jolt from my electrodes.


----------



## Wren611

If a little girl wants to wear jeans and t-shirts, she's allowed to. If a little boy wants to wear a dress, there's something wrong with him.

If a woman wants to wear jeans and t-shirts, no-one bats an eyelid. If a man wants to wear a dress, he's a pervert.

This makes no sense.

(And I'm not talking trans.)


----------



## Steve French

One of the most embarrassing moments in my life just came back to me, at least in ranks of pure shame and disgust felt at the time. Funnily enough, now it almost seems kind of hilarious, and doesn't effect me mentally much at all, unlike other, milder reminiscences of embarrassment. The event in question? I was at the dentist, and had some sort of reaction or whatever to the nitrous they were pumping me full of. I just suddenly and without warning became violently ill all over myself and everything/everybody else. I was just a broken mess, and all I could do was sit there in horror as the dentist and assistant tried to deal with it. I wanted so badly to just run and escape and never go back but I couldn't. They had to finish the procedure. Can't help but crack a grin over the memory for some reason.


----------



## CNikki

I'm terrible at decoding someone's body language and it's annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## Chevy396

Wren611 said:


> If a little girl wants to wear jeans and t-shirts, she's allowed to. If a little boy wants to wear a dress, there's something wrong with him.
> 
> If a woman wants to wear jeans and t-shirts, no-one bats an eyelid. If a man wants to wear a dress, he's a pervert.
> 
> This makes no sense.
> 
> (And I'm not talking trans.)


It's been a very long time since women wore nothing but dresses. Men have not been wearing dresses for very long at all. Makes perfect sense to me. Women went through quite a bit of shaming when they first started wearing pants.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> Stay safe, & don't scare the ghosts too much


lol didn't see any ghosts unfortunately or fortunately?



konas8 said:


> Take a pic or two.


My camera was running out of batteries and it was too dark for my camera, I did manage to get a tiny amount of film from where someone had lit a candle but then it ran out lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Bob's new rule. Only interact with people over 372 posts, to avoid the mega alt account psychopath poster


----------



## feels

no trick or treaters for the second year in a row :wife

y'all think I like eating all this candy myself 

for real though I thought an apartment building would be like candy heaven for kids, like a bunch of places real close by...jackpot?? But I guess not.


----------



## Flora20

Keep thinking about why people always ignore me, it hurts and is cruel thing to do to someone


----------



## tehuti88

Halloween is over in France...still no site event. :| This is disappointing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

splendidbob said:


> Bob's new rule. Only interact with people over 372 posts, to avoid the mega alt account psychopath poster


 I'm with Bob on this one.

But I have a bad habit of telling myself I'm gonna stop getting too friendly with brand new users and then forgetting and doing it anyway.


----------



## Blue Dino

feels said:


> no trick or treaters for the second year in a row :wife
> 
> y'all think I like eating all this candy myself
> 
> for real though I thought an apartment building would be like candy heaven for kids, like a bunch of places real close by...jackpot?? But I guess not.


Same here. I leave out a tray of 70 candy bars, and I brought the tray back in exactly with 70 candy bars at the end of the night. But during trick or treating time, I saw hordes of trick or treaters walking around outside my street and approaching other houses on my block. I left the lights on and had a halloween decorated sign instructing them to take the candy. I am pretty sure I have some sort of negative aura that repels little kids.



Flora20 said:


> Keep thinking about why people always ignore me, it hurts and is cruel thing to do to someone


I do too. It hurts but best to just stop thinking about it and distract yourself with something else. It doesn't help to think about it, some people are just trash.



splendidbob said:


> Bob's new rule. Only interact with people over 372 posts, to avoid the mega alt account psychopath poster


Unfortunately there are also many single account psychopath posters that are still around and highly active, after thousands and thousands of posts, and years and years of membership.


----------



## cmed

My scumbag brain won't get tired enough to fall asleep until 20 minutes before the alarm clock goes off. This should be a long day.


----------



## Blue Dino

Some car just threw a bunch of fire crackers outside the street and sped off. Halloween prank/vandals?


----------



## tea111red

i ate too much chocolate. :no

i'll be feeling (and seeing) the negative effects later.......


----------



## SplendidBob

Blue Dino said:


> Unfortunately there are also many single account psychopath posters that are still around and highly active, after thousands and thousands of posts, and years and years of membership.


Can't tell if you are only hinting that you found out I am a psychopath, or whether you are saying you know that I know etc 

But yeh. This one is different to all the rest of us psychopaths (see below).



WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm with Bob on this one.
> 
> But I have a bad habit of telling myself I'm gonna stop getting too friendly with brand new users and then forgetting and doing it anyway.


Given what I read last night, this one is definitely best totally avoided. It sucks for genuine new users to get ignored, but really I don't want to wake up and find my dna has been taken from my bins and used in a massacre somewhere.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I had quite a bit to drink at last night's party, lol. Seven drinks, the most I've ever had in a night. I wasn't _that _drunk, so I guess I have a solid tolerance. That's not great considering I drink alcohol purely to get drunk and feel good/socially functional at a party. My low weight suggests that I should be w a s t e d with that kind of drinking, but nope - just good, giggly, bold, even entertaining. No longer a timid, depressed piece of **** that enjoys nothing and dislikes everybody. At least not until a splitting headache keeps me awake in the morning (actually afternoon) after.

Possibly the worst part is the prospect of being in the middle of getting drunk and having a bartender or, uhm, bouncer, tell me I've 'had enough'. I've had enough of being alive lmao. My misery is why I'm giving you money. Leave me be and pour me another shot. (I wouldn't actually say this, probably)


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I'm not getting sick again.


----------



## SofaKing

Eventually people just stop being able to relate with me.

What's the point?

Mountain - woods - cabin - alone - die


----------



## Chevy396

I think I may be getting closer to unlocking whatever gene my mother passed down to me that makes it possible to not care at all about anyone other than yourself, and treat everyone else like you hate them. However, I think it might turn me into a miserable old person with an ugly soul like her too. I'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## Fake Plastic Guy

I'm Ugly
I'm going to be bald
I have a disaster family that ruined and is going to ruin my life
I have no friends except one guy that i see only 5-6 times in a year
I'm virgin
I just lost the only girl with whom i created e great friendship, and i'm sorry for my male friend but i really need talking female people, i really conncet so much more with them 
I have SA and paranoia
I have no experience at work



Why should i stay alive?


----------



## Replicante

gthopia94 said:


> Why do I care what other people think?


I would love to know why do I care what other people think..
:cig


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> I hope I'm not getting sick again.


Haven't you been vegan bodybuilding? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> Haven't you been vegan bodybuilding? Or am I mistaken?


Nah


----------



## SplendidBob

finallyclosed said:


> vegan bodybuilding?




Pea protein forever

(not really, don't ever try pea protein)


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> Pea protein forever
> 
> (not really, don't ever try pea protein)


I think I have. I bought some vegetable protein powder at Whole Foods because it was half off. Now I understand why. It was supposed to be chocolate peanut butter flavor, but it tasted something like I'd imagine stale Reeces peanut butter cups would taste like mixed with broccoli.


----------



## Crisigv

This isn't funny anymore.


----------



## SplendidBob

finallyclosed said:


> I think I have. I bought some vegetable protein powder at Whole Foods because it was half off. Now I understand why. It was supposed to be chocolate peanut butter flavor, but it tasted something like I'd imagine stale Reeces peanut butter cups would taste like mixed with broccoli.


Oh gods. Yeh, I think there is pea protein, rice protein, soya protein in that kinda thing. The latter is the only half palatable one, and a mix of the 3 probably leans heavily on soya. Pea protein on its own just tastes of concentrated vegetable death.


----------



## feels

this is me every morning now on celexa


----------



## riverbird

I just tried to make a phone call to try to schedule my second set of physical therapy appointments and as I was nervously leaving a voice message, my sister's dog started barking so loud at absolutely nothing right by my bedroom. I hung up but the message sends automatically. I am so freaking embarrassed! I'm shaking.


----------



## gthopia94

I feel like I need to be on an isolated island to cope with my issue without disrupting anyone :sigh...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

why isn't this link working...


https:// g.redditmedia.com/YuVr2TDRr-H7lGQL95rTsww65n2KwU87uhaIQHVtJnA.gif?w=728&fm=mp4&mp4-fragmented=false&

s= 9c755a3b41c89a065ca22438e12da377

OK remove the space in the first part of the link and the space between the = sign and the other sign and copy and paste the second bit onto the first. Oh who am I kidding nobody is going to do this.


----------



## Chevy396

Watching The Dark Tower and experiencing my new favorite beer, Honey Brown Lager. Made with honey instead of sugar. Good stuff, and I'm buzzed after one beer. Movie kicks *** too.


----------



## mcpon14

There are a ton of really kind people on this forum.


----------



## SofaKing

I don't know...maybe I will be able to learn Spanish well enough to live in a Spanish speaking country. Maybe my money will last longer abroad in retirement.

Yo intento un poco cada dia


----------



## tehuti88

New episode of _SVU_, huh? Then how come they're showing what looks like the season premiere? Thanks, NBC. :roll


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> New episode of _SVU_, huh? Then how come they're showing what looks like the season premiere? Thanks, NBC. :roll


http://tvline.com/2017/11/01/law-order-svu-chicago-pd-scheduling-change-world-series-game-7/



> NBC has benched tonight's new episodes of _Law & Order: SVU_ and _Chicago P.D._, lest they go up against Fox's sure to be well-watched coverage of the World Series Game 7.


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> why isn't this link working...
> 
> https:// g.redditmedia.com/YuVr2TDRr-H7lGQL95rTsww65n2KwU87uhaIQHVtJnA.gif?w=728&fm=mp4&mp4-fragmented=false&
> 
> s= 9c755a3b41c89a065ca22438e12da377
> 
> OK remove the space in the first part of the link and the space between the = sign and the other sign and copy and paste the second bit onto the first. Oh who am I kidding nobody is going to do this.


Are those pumpkin spice bubbles?

:door


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> http://tvline.com/2017/11/01/law-order-svu-chicago-pd-scheduling-change-world-series-game-7/


Ohhhhhhh.

...Big babies too cowardly to show their programs. :bah


----------



## tea111red

i'm overeating on chocolate again. :no


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> Are those pumpkin spice bubbles?
> 
> :door


not sure what the bubbles are made of but that was really awesome lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have to put shampoo in my hair everyday or else it gets greasy. I don't care what it says on the Internet. The way my hair looks when it's greasy is not healthy. It doesn't just look a little greasy. It looks very greasy. There's no way it's healthy. It's not meant to look that way. xD I just use a little bit of shampoo everyday. I do understand not putting it in your hair everyday but there's usually exceptions to things. I tried only putting shampoo in my hair every other day for awhile at one point. That was a bad idea.


----------



## Flora20

Still thinking about the loud fluttering wing sound I heard right now, it's night time so I didn't see anything but it really scared me..


----------



## wmu'14

I don't want to go to sleep; I want to read my book; but I am getting very sleepy.


----------



## wmu'14

Flora20 said:


> Still thinking about the loud fluttering wing sound I heard right now, it's night time so I didn't see anything but it really scared me..


Could be a ghost?


----------



## harrison

wmu'14 said:


> Could be a ghost?


How many weeks is there left?


----------



## Kevin001

My family needs to be saved


----------



## Steve French

I kind of wish life was like a disney movie, and a fixer would enter and save me from myself with love and affection. I've been needing it something fierce for some years, but I can't bring myself to ask. The catch 23 situation of us all. As of now, it seems like all I got is the bottle, gnomesane. I can't remember the last time I wasn't a ****up. I am a pretty sorry *******. Can't get my head straight enough to fix myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sometimes its social skills & confidence that I desperately desire, the rest of the time what I really want is to feel accepted as I am rather than ashamed


----------



## komorikun

Just spent around 40 minutes trying to untwist a twisted bra strap. Ugh. So frustrating. I finally figured it out.

Similar to a seat belt.


----------



## harrison

The other day this girl got on the tram and sat down beside me. At first I thought she had a soft toy or something in her bag but then when I looked at it it turned it's head slightly and blinked. It was a tiny little fluffy dog with just it's head sticking out. Don't see that everyday.


----------



## roxslide

I teased my hair all up for halloween and even though I washed it and brushed it all out, put tons of smoothing product into it and oils it still feels like crap. I hope when I wash it again it will finally feel normal. Now I wonder about some social media people I follow like Black Friday who tease their hair to hell literally everyday, I wonder what their hair feels like....










I bet her hair feels terrible


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> why isn't this link working...
> 
> https:// g.redditmedia.com/YuVr2TDRr-H7lGQL95rTsww65n2KwU87uhaIQHVtJnA.gif?w=728&fm=mp4&mp4-fragmented=false&
> 
> s= 9c755a3b41c89a065ca22438e12da377
> 
> OK remove the space in the first part of the link and the space between the = sign and the other sign and copy and paste the second bit onto the first. Oh who am I kidding nobody is going to do this.


What the heck is that and why the hell isn't it illegal?
It's too cool. Either everyone should get to do that or it should be illegal :bah


----------



## Blue Dino

I wish I didn't ran out of cheese.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

**** my life. 
I mean literally. I want someone to put his dick in my life and rape the crap out of it and then throw it in a corner and beat the living **** out of it so it can taste some of it's own medicine.


----------



## twitchy666

*engine stalling in traffic*

needing a lot of nursing

always restarts
doesn't last long. 10 seconds, stop, restart
any continuous motion is fine. any reason to slow down: red light -
can sit idling reliably, but any reduction of speed causes a stall
heavy steering without hydraulics

maybe this is a natural way of being economic? the stop|start button for brand new cars.

I keep a freshly-charged battery with me. expecting a no-starter by wayside or stranded at supermarket.


----------



## Kevin001

I've got to fix this alarm clock problem


----------



## Chevy396

Waking up with a hangover is a good reminder that you're still human.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Major depressive disorder, social anxiety disorder, dysthymia, panic disorder...I’ve likely got a few other mental health issues undiagnosed as well. I feel like I’m partially brain damaged & there ain’t no recovery just a sliver of hope I may be able to cope with where I am at...I’m not coping though, nor am I dying, just surviving, & survival gets old


----------



## alienbird

I'm not sure how I feel about the newest Last of Us II trailer...


----------



## Chris S W

I've already typed out 3 post replies and didn't post any of them. Often I struggle to articulate myself properly and accurately so much that I just give up. It's especially bad when I'm tired and anxious. I almost did the same with this post.

Edit: Well, more accurately, I forced myself to post this even though I'm not happy with the accuracy of it. I really shouldn't post at all when I'm tired.


----------



## deathnoteangel

I want to eat cookies, but I don't want to gain too much weight.


----------



## wmu'14

Think I'll post some, read, then go exercise. Not sure about dinner.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh cute, the local troll/alt/creepbag has appropriated my picture for his purposes. Nice.

Try a little harder, creepbag.


----------



## thetown

i hate having dinner with other people. they seem to know how to keep the flow of the conversation going, but i'm lost.


----------



## uziq

**** this ****. My demons are with me tonight and I embrace them all.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Thought I saw someone at the store again today that looked like someone from my HS but couldn't tell this time. I just glanced but he looked familiar. If it is another person from my HS, I'm going to be so confused. It's like they're migrating to this town. Ha.


----------



## Flora20

If I should eat some vanilla ice cream..


----------



## 3 AM

would like to watch more movies but can never concentrate. always end up thinking about other things or wondering how much longer till the movie ends :s


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## harrison

I was thinking that's one hell of a moustache Kenneth Branagh's got in the new "Murder on the Orient Express" movie.

And Michelle Pfeiffer still looks _very_ good.


----------



## mcpon14

Why do we have an Ugly Club when everybody here is gorgeous? That's what I want to know, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure if I'm going to church this Sunday or not.


----------



## mcpon14

Not sure if I should go to church today (Friday night service) since I'll be getting hurt, lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

mcpon14 said:


> Why do we have an Ugly Club when everybody here is gorgeous? That's what I want to know, lol.


Ugly people don't post their picture.


----------



## Chevy396

I wish I had gotten this posture correcting back brace a few years ago. I might never have gotten hooked on painkillers then had to go through withdrawal. Bad posture can kill you. This thing is great though, I don't even get as worn out while hiking.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01400XXC2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## tehuti88

mcpon14 said:


> Why do we have an Ugly Club when *everybody here is gorgeous*? That's what I want to know, lol.


I'm sure not...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

This article: https://www.elitedaily.com/dating/does-absence-make-heart-fonder/1098279



> Whatever it is, placing distance (even temporary distance) in between two souls creates confusion and raises the question: Will absence make the heart grow fonder or does out of sight really mean out of mind?
> 
> Depending on the situation, you might actually prefer one over the other.
> 
> In a long distance relationship or in times of war, you certainly hope that distance cultivates fondness, and after a breakup or separation, you certainly hope that distance cultivates forgetfulness.
> 
> But it's difficult to control our emotions. It's difficult to predict exactly how distance will make us feel, exactly how it will manipulate our perspective in a romantic situation.
> 
> We've all seen relationships become broken down by distance, and we've all seen ex-lovers become strengthened by it.
> 
> When it comes to romance, we've all experienced the unexpected. Love is impossible to predict.
> 
> It's true that not knowing which saying will be true is terrifying.
> 
> Not knowing whether you will spend the majority of your days missing the other person or the majority of your days forgetting the other person is what makes distance, in any sense of the word, so goddamn scary.
> 
> *Some days, you might find yourself pining for the other person's touch*.
> 
> You might find yourself crying, venting to anyone who will listen and clutching memories of good times in your head like they're the only things you have left of that person.
> 
> His or her texts might make your heart skip several beats, causing you to ignore everything around you, if only to squeeze in a little bit of conversation.
> 
> *And if you haven't texted in awhile, you might be hyperaware of every second that passes during which you are not speaking with that person*.
> 
> Other days, you might find yourself flirting with someone else. You might find yourself dancing at a club without regard, laughing carelessly with friends and having trouble recalling details about your time together.
> 
> You might go a full day, or two, or five without texting, and you won't even notice how much time has gone by since you spoke with that person. You might find yourself getting caught up in your own life.
> 
> *Consistency might become impossible, which is frightening*.


----------



## SilentLyric

my towels better be dry. my cute butt does not like wet towels after a shower.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wonder if cutting my hands off will help me stop posting stupid **** on the internet.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I tried to take a SAS break, and didn't even last a day. :blank 

Loser.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I cancelled my volunteering today and lost my bus and train ticket money because I allowed her to make me feel like ****.

I should have gone though with it but couldn't stop the good old "whats the ****ing point" thoughts.

I finally meet someone and she turns out to be a bat ****, borderline psychotic violent abuser. 

She's a quietly spoken mouse to those who don't know her though.

I'm so ****ing disappointed and I hate her unfaithful, probably narcissistic father for ultimately causing her to be this way.


----------



## Amphoteric

My body is so ready


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> it's possible the person that you saw today could be someone from your high school


I don't doubt it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> I cancelled my volunteering today and lost my bus and train ticket money because I allowed her to make me feel like ****.
> 
> I should have gone though with it but couldn't stop the good old "whats the ****ing point" thoughts.
> 
> I finally meet someone and she turns out to be a bat ****, borderline psychotic violent abuser.
> 
> She's a quietly spoken mouse to those who don't know her though.
> 
> I'm so ****ing disappointed and I hate her unfaithful, probably narcissistic father for ultimately causing her to be this way.




I am so sorry.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am so sorry.


Thanks mate. :smile2:

How's it going with the girl you met?

Unfortunately for me, she's turned out to have serious issues, and if she has got a personality disorder, she's in real trouble.

I fear for her safety and others.

She needs to realize what she's done and the way she behaves, and seek help.

I don't think she will admit to having this problem or ever say sorry, so if I saw her again, she'd just do it again at some point, and if a knife or something was at hand, it only takes a second for me to end up dead. Also, it's easy for me to injure her or something when trying to get her to calm the **** down. :stu

I wish she would get help, genuinely apologize for what she's done, and never do it again, but this is the third time now she's been physical, and it was a lot worse this time.


----------



## feels

So much crazy good **** has been happening lately and it's like yo...am I gonna die soon or something???? Lol like what's the catch?? But whatever I'm feelin' good


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> Thanks mate. :smile2:
> 
> How's it going with the girl you met?
> 
> Unfortunately for me, she's turned out to have serious issues, and if she has got a personality disorder, she's in real trouble.
> 
> I fear for her safety and others.
> 
> She needs to realize what she's done and the way she behaves, and seek help.
> 
> I don't think she will admit to having this problem or ever say sorry, so if I saw her again, she'd just do it again at some point, and if a knife or something was at hand, it only takes a second for me to end up dead. Also, it's easy for me to injure her or something when trying to get her to calm the **** down. :stu
> 
> I wish she would get help, genuinely apologize for what she's done, and never do it again, but this is the third time now she's been physical, and it was a lot worse this time.


That's some scary stuff. You should gradually withdraw from her life and then change your phone number and email address.


----------



## Wren611

This:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

finallyclosed said:


> That's some scary stuff. You should gradually withdraw from her life and then change your phone number and email address.


Well right now I'm out of it. She wanted me out of her life, gone!

She can't cope with having people in her life. She's at uni studying and can't cope with doing that and even having one person in her life.

She told me she had to do that to finally get rid of me, even though 10 minutes earlier she'd made me sticky toffee pudding and ice cream, then we'd washed up and had a laugh while doing that, then decided to pause the quiz show I was watching so she could get some laundry done.

I was hoping to get the laundry done then go back to my quiz show, then spend the evening watching movies with her.

Instead she went ape **** because I told her off about her demanding laundry money from me in a disrespectful way. In fact what really set her off, and was the final straw, was her putting £2 in the machine to actually pay for the laundry card, and the machine not dispensing the card. :stu

She's a ticking time bomb and you never know when she's going to go off.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Wren611 said:


> This:


That bloody thumbnail after I made that post lol:afr

Also the fact that this happened in Nottingham and I walked down Maid Marion Way when I left that night. lol


----------



## wmu'14

My house is a mess but I don't feel like cleaning it till tomorrow.

Tomorrow I won't want to clean it either.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> Thanks mate. :smile2:
> 
> How's it going with the girl you met?


I have been on four dates with her so far. We were going to have a fifth one last weekend but she had to postpone it due to other things going on. We instead had an online video game "date" last Sunday to make up for it. It was really fun and all, but not the same as having her with me physically, obviously. Not to mention, she and her parents are moving away to another city soon due to living costs, so there will be more distance between us in the future. She does not drive either so my mother has had to be our driver lol, and she also has some issues of her own so I am having to be cautious. If you are wondering what they are, send me a PM on here. I am not comfortable listing them in public.

She is the first woman I have ever meet that told be openly that she likes me, and that I am nerdy and funny. We are so similar it is quite frankly eerie.



Pete Beale said:


> Unfortunately for me, she's turned out to have serious issues, and if she has got a personality disorder, she's in real trouble.
> 
> I fear for her safety and others.
> 
> She needs to realize what she's done and the way she behaves, and seek help.
> 
> I don't think she will admit to having this problem or ever say sorry, so if I saw her again, she'd just do it again at some point, and if a knife or something was at hand, it only takes a second for me to end up dead. Also, it's easy for me to injure her or something when trying to get her to calm the **** down. :stu
> 
> I wish she would get help, genuinely apologize for what she's done, and never do it again, but this is the third time now she's been physical, and it was a lot worse this time.


If she is violent with you again, call the police on her ASAP. She sounds even crazier than my lady-friend :lol


----------



## Wren611

Pete Beale said:


> That bloody thumbnail after I made that post lol:afr
> 
> Also the fact that this happened in Nottingham and I walked down Maid Marion Way when I left that night. lol


Omg, I'm sorry! That's really weird too. I didn't read any posts above the one I made but the song popped in my head a few minutes before I made my post.


----------



## Tetragammon

I'm beginning to feel like beautiful girls (in real life) are depressing. It's pointless and stupid for me to crush on anyone because I know that it won't pan out. And it bothers me that I can't stop myself from feeling attracted to some people, even though it's not reasonable.

That painfully cute girl sat behind me in class today, and then decided to sit right next to me for the "quiz" because she knows I can help her ace it. Too bad women aren't generally attracted to intelligence, or at least not enough to look past serious physical flaws. But then I don't blame her, since I can't look past appearances either.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I have been on four dates with her so far. We were going to have a fifth one last weekend but she had to postpone it due to other things going on. We instead had an online video game "date" last Sunday to make up for it. It was really fun and all, but not the same as having her with me physically, obviously. Not to mention, she and her parents are moving away to another city soon due to living costs, so there will be more distance between us in the future. She does not drive either so my mother has had to be our driver lol, and she also has some issues of her own so I am having to be cautious. If you are wondering what they are, send me a PM on here. I am not comfortable listing them in public.
> 
> She is the first woman I have ever meet that told be openly that she likes me, and that I am nerdy and funny. We are so similar it is quite frankly eerie.
> 
> If she is violent with you again, call the police on her ASAP. She sounds even crazier than my lady-friend :lol


Oh, so your lady friend is crazy too. lol PM the details then. 

The other night she wanted to call the police because I wouldn't leave, even though she was attacking me and trying to eject me and my stuff at the same time, while I was actually trying to stop her from destroying my stuff and trying to leave. It was ****ing ridiculous chaos. In her mind I wouldn't leave, when I was trying to GTFO of there with my stuff. :blank

Nothing ever makes any sense when she goes off on one.

I told her to call the police but she didn't because I was the one looking like id been attacked by Canadian bear or some ****. I've still left some of my stuff there because it was impossible to retrieve everything while she was in such a rage. I wanted to pack my bags and leave, but how can you do that when someone is attacking you, throwing your stuff all over the place and trying to force you out of the room at the same time. lol

One of the main things I left what really pissed me off, was a couple of reduced oxtails Id got at a bargain price from Marks & Spencers. I planned to make an oxtail and onion soup with dumplings, with that ****. I left my onion as well btw :frown2: lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Wren611 said:


> Omg, I'm sorry! That's really weird too. I didn't read any posts above the one I made but the song popped in my head a few minutes before I made my post.


lol it made me laugh actually. At least I can keep my sense of humour in all of this.

I was depressed as **** yesterday though and it'll probably return soon enough, ffs.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Tetragammon said:


> I'm beginning to feel like beautiful girls (in real life) are depressing. It's pointless and stupid for me to crush on anyone because I know that it won't pan out. And it bothers me that I can't stop myself from feeling attracted to some people, even though it's not reasonable.
> 
> That painfully cute girl sat behind me in class today, and then decided to sit right next to me for the "quiz" because she knows I can help her ace it. Too bad women aren't generally attracted to intelligence, or at least not enough to look past serious physical flaws. But then I don't blame her, since I can't look past appearances either.


Its a pain in the arse. :frown2:


----------



## Wren611

Pete Beale said:


> lol it made me laugh actually. At least I can keep my sense of humour in all of this.
> 
> I was depressed as **** yesterday though and it'll probably return soon enough, ffs.


Lol I'm glad it didn't freak you out!


----------



## gthopia94

I really need to get out of my house. I don't know how I can hang on for the next two days. My brain is just ****ed up to ****!


----------



## tehuti88

Remember when trolling required originality and skill?































...Yeah, I remember, too, long long ago. :yawn


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I need one of these with coffee or energy drink liquids. I am so tired and my body feels so heavy.


----------



## Myosr

Something's wrong with my eyes. It's really scaring me. I'll go see a doctor today. I hope it isn't something serious. I have really poor eyesight and the idea of going blind just ... uh, well, let's just not go there. I don't want to get another panic attack over this. 

I've been trying to avoid all digital screens yesterday, so I should probably get off SAS now too. 

Wish me luck : /


----------



## Ominous Indeed

What the media makes people say... 

An article about how only using toilet paper is unclean after taking a ****. 

"Does not trust women who use toilet paper.
Actor Terrence Howard goes even further than Will.i.am, and says in the same article that he does not trust women who use toilet paper.

"If they only use toilet paper, they won't clean away everything. It's just unclean. So if I enter a woman's house and see toilet paper, I explain this to the woman, says Howard.""


----------



## Crisigv

The only one who cared about what was going on in my mind doesn't care anymore. I feel so alone.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I miss your hug.



Crisigv said:


> The only one who cared about what was going on in my mind doesn't care anymore. I feel so alone.


I am sorry.


----------



## caelle

@Myosr

That does sound scary  Hopefully it's nothing serious. Hope it goes well at the doctors


----------



## Steve French

I inferred from my buzzed cousin's comments that she had discussed my sex life or lack thereof with my family. You know, this person is one of the only people out there who treats me like a human being instead of some disgusting piece of trash that everybody just wants to forget and stop being embarrassed about, but still, damn. Kind of offensive, irritating, whatever. I never understood gossiping about people. Something about it makes me feel dirty, and I don't have any interest in the first place. Weirdos. Damn, I know I have problems. Unless you are helping me, you can stuff it and keep your thoughts to yourself. Especially behind my back. That is all my parents ever discuss. Other people and their problems. Cringeworthy.


----------



## skylar28

*Feeling sad*

Got off work just now, had a glass of mimosa(mind you this my first drink ever) my hubby and kids talked about me so bad until I cry. Why is it a double standard for a man to drink but not a woman my hubby drinks nothing is said. I have never drinker in my life so why did they treat me so mean. Please can someone answer me.:frown2:


----------



## crimeclub

skylar28 said:


> Got off work just now, had a glass of mimosa(mind you this my first drink ever) my hubby and kids talked about me so bad until I cry. Why is it a double standard for a man to drink but not a woman my hubby drinks nothing is said. I have never drinker in my life so why did they treat me so mean. Please can someone answer me.:frown2:


Is it some sort of cultural thing, where do you live?


----------



## roxslide

Someone told me I was "outgoing" again during a social event and honestly it really bothers me that I come off so different than my actual personality. Like... am I really that fake? How do I stop being fake? Or are people misunderstanding me? I am very energetic and like to make jokes but I am the most introverted person I know. I can't date and have no friends, I can't even talk to my roommates.

Energetic and silly =/= outgoing.

I am fine with meeting strangers during social events because I know there is no commitment and I will likely never see them again... but I am extremely afraid of creating relationships with people.

Idk, I feel stupid getting offended over this and maybe sone people here on SAS would be overjoyed to come off as extroverted to people but it's frustrating because it happens to me often and I don't like that I guess I'm naturally fake or something. It's upsetting that people perceive me as brave and outgoing when I have so many issues with this subject and live such an abnormally socially barren life when all is said and done... I think it adds to my fear because I feel like once people really get to know me they realize what a freak I actually am and get shocked. So if I get to know people I am just lowering their original image of me basically.

Sorry about the typos, I'm a little tipsy lol


----------



## feels

gonna hang with an old friend on Sunday and I wanna ask if he wants to go on like a double date to get sush someday in the future. 
like wtf who am I?? me?? comfortable in my own skin?? it's more likely than you think


----------



## Kevin001

skylar28 said:


> Got off work just now, had a glass of mimosa(mind you this my first drink ever) my hubby and kids talked about me so bad until I cry. Why is it a double standard for a man to drink but not a woman my hubby drinks nothing is said. I have never drinker in my life so why did they treat me so mean. Please can someone answer me.:frown2:


Maybe they just hold you to higher standards than him. You're the "good" one that does no wrong.


----------



## funnynihilist

skylar28 said:


> Got off work just now, had a glass of mimosa(mind you this my first drink ever) my hubby and kids talked about me so bad until I cry. Why is it a double standard for a man to drink but not a woman my hubby drinks nothing is said. I have never drinker in my life so why did they treat me so mean. Please can someone answer me.:frown2:


Bring home a bottle of Jack and drink right from the bottle. that'll shut them up lol!


----------



## bad baby

Ominous Indeed said:


> What the media makes people say...
> 
> An article about how only using toilet paper is unclean after taking a ****.
> 
> "Does not trust women who use toilet paper.
> Actor Terrence Howard goes even further than Will.i.am, and says in the same article that he does not trust women who use toilet paper.
> 
> "If they only use toilet paper, they won't clean away everything. It's just unclean. So if I enter a woman's house and see toilet paper, I explain this to the woman, says Howard.""


I read the article a while back. Terrence Howard is crazy af, he has his own mathematical theory about how 1×1=2 and thinks his paper models are the secret to the universe lmao. He's sooo. incredibly. sexy though. Think I first saw him in that Ashanti video way back when (when I was still a young and dumb kid who didn't know how to appreciate fine things), and damn.






#2000snostalgia


----------



## mcpon14

I wish that this girl at church genuinely liked me, lol. I guess that I should be happy with the charity that she gave me when she let me ask her, "Hi. How are you doing." and she responded.


----------



## Steve French

I need someone to hold me accountable. Clearly personal accountability is not my strong suit. If I had somebody that I looked up to to go, "Hey, you jackarse, you're slipping, get it together" in moments of failure, well, it might help. I was thinking earlier how easy it would be to quit drinking if I had somebody waving ten g's or so at the end of a few months sobriety. But it ain't just the drinking. It's everything. Like how I've slacked terribly lately in my schoolwork.


----------



## cybernaut

I accidentally drank something really crazy today and I pray that I don't wake up with a bacterial infection. I'm already trying to fight off a sort throat and some other crap due to that.

I've been OD'ing on orange juice, stomach medicines, and herbal immune system based teas. As soon as Walmart opens at 6AM, I'm heading there ASAP for some flu/virus meds.


----------



## Kevin001

ratherunique said:


> I accidentally drank something really crazy today and I pray that I don't wake up with a bacterial infection. I'm already trying to fight off a sort throat and some other crap due to that.
> 
> I've been OD'ing on orange juice, stomach medicines, and herbal immune system based teas. As soon as Walmart opens at 6AM, I'm heading there ASAP for some flu/virus meds.


What did you drink? :O


----------



## CNikki

People who generalize those with mental illness as people who are attention seeking. Just saw on another forum of someone doing this and of course I decided to be vulnerable and share that it is not always the case. I can understand their point of view since, for one, I've been on the end where people would think I'm seeking attention (or pity) since I've had minimum to no help in terms of dealing with my own illnesses, let alone have those I've interacted with understand it. It wasn't until much later that I've received a diagnosis that makes me go through mixed phases and ultimately do things I normally wouldn't. I've been working on that (for the most part) and it's a struggle to at least try to appear like nothing is wrong in a world where perfection is the key. I try not to get special treatment since I want to make a [personal] statement that those with mental health problems can be given a chance to function with everyone else. Yes, I slip more often than I care to admit. But I won't cave in unless I virtually cannot function anymore. Of course, at face value nobody is going to see that. They just see a quiet, distant woman who does what has to be done and likely talk smack about how strange I am once I am not present.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This troll guy is really sick. Putting so much effort into this. Even made blog posts and all.
Pathetic *******s like this guy is the reason why some websites only let you sign up with a phone number these days.
Such a loser.


----------



## Steve French

****ing daylight savings time. I think everything of mine adjusted already. But I'm in a rare area here where **** don't change. Well, at least it feels like I slept a good amount. But what is real bro?


----------



## Myosr

caelle said:


> @Myosr
> 
> That does sound scary  Hopefully it's nothing serious. Hope it goes well at the doctors


Thanks. The doctor said it was just strain, so no nothing serious.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I hate it when you listen to a super fantastic song from a band and think you've found the band of your dreams but when you listen to their other songs they are all crap.


----------



## Chevy396

*****es be crazy and arrogant.


----------



## tehuti88

Awesome, the Reddit trolling of my foreveralone status begins! 


* *




The thread (not mine) was along the lines of "Lonely people of normal weight, would you date someone who's obese?" (*TIL that the vast majority of "foreveralone" people would rather be lonely than date an obese person.* TIL also that most people have no idea what "obese" even means.)

Anyway, this was my ONLY contribution to the (now deleted) thread. Although I grew more and more discouraged and felt more and more subhuman reading the replies (including the typical "But-but-but, their _health_!" and "They don't _take care of_ themselves!" and "They're just _lazy_, and I can say this because I used to be fat, too!" and even one or two "Ewww, _landwhales_" arguments :yawn ), I already knew the answer and I didn't rebuke anyone for their opinions. It's socially acceptable to mock people like me into oblivion under the guise of _dating preferences_ or _caring about our health_. It's never enough to just say, _"No, I wouldn't date an obese person, I'm not attracted to them,"_ you have to be like, _"Hell NO would I ever date a ****ing landwhale, are you crazy?? I have SOME self-respect! So disgusting just sitting on their fat ***es and shoveling food into their mouths with the same forklift they need to get around in public! **** those cows and their 'I'm so pretty at any weight!' mentality which is killing not only themselves but the economy and our children, too, &#[email protected]*#[email protected]*!!...because I care so much about their health, and all. And it's okay for me to put it that way because I used to be fat. But now I take care of myself. It's exactly the same for everybody to lose weight (hypothyroidism and eating disorders are bull****) so if you don't, you're just a lazy pig"_...you know...just so we fatties know where we stand. In case we forgot. :yawn

(Did I forget anything...? I'm getting good at predicting what people will say on this subject, being on the receiving end so often.)

Anyway, comment thread in question started with a user saying no, he would not date an obese woman (showed a pic of a woman probably around 400lbs?--I'm bad at judging, but it was similar to the ones in the fat memes my troll posted, except she was dressed nicely), but sure, he would date a chubby woman (showed a pic of a woman probably 200-something lbs.). Another user* replied to him to point out that the "chubby" woman was likely clinically obese, herself, and included more photos of women who are technically obese but thinner than the "chubby" woman, which seemed to kind of confuse the other commenter because I guess he really just had no idea what "obese" looks like.

And that was where my sole comment, adding to this person's* observation, came in.

(Notice the rules in the sidebar...? Guess this guy didn't read 'em. :lol )



Oh I bet this is going to merely be the first of _many_. :grin2: Bullies can't stand it when people like me stand up for ourselves. What's the term they use on Reddit? "Life fuel"? Yes, such comments hurt, but I've gotten so used to them, and all they do is prove that people like me face _the very difficulties our bullies insist we don't face_. I. e., they make my argument for me. It's amazing.

I'm going to be saving these into the same folder as the crap comments I get from such users here on SAS!




Tl;dr--romantic asexual person (it's _right in her user flair_) posts in a group for unwanted people, says nothing about dating preferences, gets somebody harping at her to go **** Chads on a dating/hookup app because obviously Chads will be more willing to overlook her weight than lonely people are and ****ing Chads is what a romantic asexual woman must want. Awesome on so many levels. :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Something seems to be wrong.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Its bonfire weekend and I'm sat at home alone while she's at her dad's big *** house having a big *** bonfire do, probably not giving a rats *** about what she did to me.


----------



## TheWelshOne

tehuti88 said:


> Anyway, comment thread in question started with a user saying no, he would not date an obese woman (showed a pic of a woman probably around 400lbs?--I'm bad at judging, but it was similar to the ones in the fat memes my troll posted, except she was dressed nicely), but sure, he would date a chubby woman (showed a pic of a woman probably 200-something lbs.). Another user* replied to him to point out that the "chubby" woman was likely clinically obese, herself, and included more photos of women who are technically obese but thinner than the "chubby" woman, which seemed to kind of confuse the other commenter because I guess he really just had no idea what "obese" looks like.


Had to take this out of spoiler tags to make this point.

I weighed in at 193lb today. At 5'7, I'm still obese. I've never been the best judge of people's weights but when I walk around these days, I see a lot of people that I'm smaller than. My face already has that drawn been-fat-too-long-now-lost-weight look. I have 35lb to go before I reach the top end of a healthy BMI. God knows what I'll look like at that point.

There seems to be two camps online - the 'if you're over 130lb, you're obese' camp, and the 'morbid obesity is the only kind of obese' camp. I've said before that morbid obesity is classed as being 100lb+ over a healthy weight. My goal is to lose 100lb, and losing 97lb will take me to healthy. So yeah, I was morbidly obese back in February. Right now I'm 2lb from being just overweight.

But the thing is, does anyone really have the ability to correctly judge others' weight? I saw a post online about 'If you're 200lb, do not wear booty shorts', and this woman posted herself rocking a pair. The majority of comments refused to believe she was 200lb. People just arbitrarily pick numbers that they assume are bad. I feel great being able to say 'I'm under 200lb'... but I'm still technically obese.

And I'm not entirely sure what my point actually was here... but I'm gonna post it anyway.


----------



## feels

I made a ****ing friend??? And I invited him to a show??










thanks citalopram!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm technically obese but people say I look stocky.

You can only tell when I've got my top off and I've got a god awful posture going on.


----------



## Crisigv

I forgot to take a pic of my fat cat.


----------



## catcharay

I wish I only had to do one coat of paint.


----------



## InaAya

I have a project I need to finish very soon.


----------



## feels

when you walk up in the apartment after work and he's cleaned the whole kitchen


----------



## RelinquishedHell

God, it's colder than witch p*ssy


----------



## Chevy396

RelinquishedHell said:


> God, it's colder than witch p*ssy


lmao


----------



## funnynihilist

RelinquishedHell said:


> God, it's colder than witch p*ssy


Do witches have those? Do they even need those?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

RelinquishedHell said:


> God, it's colder than witch p*ssy


lol


----------



## komorikun

Sometimes I wonder about people who claim everyone in their life is horrible and mean to them. Their family, their friends, their bf/gf, their coworkers. Just seems odd that *everyone* could be so horrible.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ugh, obsessive. Obsessing over everything atm. Not doing too well at dieting either, only managing to lose fat because of the insane leg training I am doing (I think, must be caning through calories).

Also getting very bored now, I really need to start doing more irl.


----------



## Chevy396

Whenever I visit this site my anxiety gets worse and I have to do something to cope like eating or drinking. But I still keep spending all day on here. I wonder if I've wired my brain to think that the reward of the coping mechanism is worth the anxiety. That wouldn't be good.


----------



## Myosr

Myosr said:


> The doctor said it was just strain, so no nothing serious.


I think I'll have to limit my time on SAS significantly. I mean I just woke up and I can barely look at the screen without squinting, and I can't take time off work, so I won't be able to rest my eyes during the day, so cutting out some SAS will have to do.

I wanted to respond to a couple of PMs this weekend but couldn't. I spent the weekend drawing, which in retrospect was stupid since the doctor said that also strains the eye, "you have to look at something that isn't too close to your eyes", as if there is anything interesting that isn't close. This will be boring as hell, and I probably won't be able to manage it completely. But, damn it, it's so uncomfortable trying to type this. So, maybe I'll have to figure out something.

:''(

^ not actually crying, just my eyes being watery af.


----------



## riverbird

It will never cease to amaze me how listening to a certain song can instantly transport you back to a specific time or memory tied to it. I guess it can be said for anything, but it's always music that does it for me, and it's never something I'm prepared for.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> It will never cease to amaze me how listening to a certain song can instantly transport you back to a specific time or memory tied to it. I guess it can be said for anything, but it's always music that does it for me, and it's never something I'm prepared for.


 Hello Riverbird. 

And yeah. I know what you mean. I do it all the time on Youtube. Just listen to songs from back in the day to see what shakes loose in my mind.


----------



## riverbird

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hello Riverbird.
> 
> And yeah. I know what you mean. I do it all the time on Youtube. Just listen to songs from back in the day to see what shakes loose in my mind.


Hello there. 

YouTube is great for that. I've created so many music playlists on there, listening to some of them is a guaranteed trip to memory town.


----------



## roxslide

I love stairwells. Stairs are a godsend for my SA. You can avoid all the crowd and awkward exchanges in the elevators by taking the stairs and often no one ever takes them, you're completely alone. If I get overwhelmed or just want to be alone in a crowded mall or in a hotel, or any kind of tall building I hide and hang out in the stairwells. And it gets you moving and burns a few calories as a nice perk. I love it. I wonder if anyone else can relate...


----------



## Ominous Indeed

"Every morning for 26 years my husband has brought me a latte. Some mornings he hands it to me with a smile and a kiss; other mornings he is in a hurry and businesslike as he places it beside my bed silently; then there are mornings where is not happy (with me or generally), a_nd so he puts it on his side of the bed so I have to lean over to get it._ Still, that latte comes, and it has become like a love note over many decades of being together, through many seasons. In the tougher seasons of our love story, that latte has warmed me even in the iciest of storms."

Unharmful tease to interject some humor into a relationship even on bad days. This just makes me smile


----------



## tea111red

geraltofrivia said:


> I hate it when you listen to a super fantastic song from a band and think you've found the band of your dreams but when you listen to their other songs they are all crap.


reminds me of how a song starts out good and how i think "oh good....finally found a good song" and then the singer starts singing. then, i think "nevermind......"


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I need to find a job. There's just no hope at all when you're an unemployed male, but I just feel that I'll be too miserable trying to work again. Sigh

Everything I do in life is just temporary escapism and I'm still avoiding certain issues after all these years.

I just always come back to the same old thing, that I need to get a ****ing job again and stick with it.

No one wants anything to do with unemployed men in the long run.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

geraltofrivia said:


> This troll guy is really sick. Putting so much effort into this. Even made blog posts and all.
> Pathetic *******s like this guy is the reason why some websites only let you sign up with a phone number these days.
> Such a loser.


Alertchristians.com?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

tea111red said:


> reminds me of how a song starts out good and how i think "oh good....finally found a good song" and then the singer starts singing. then, i think "nevermind......"


Oh yeah that too.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Ominous Indeed said:


> Alertchristians.com?


That website is sad 

What's it have to do with phone number sign up tho?


----------



## Ominous Indeed

geraltofrivia said:


> That website is sad
> 
> What's it have to do with phone number sign up tho?


I realize you were probably talking about some user on this site, but it just reminded me of this basically. Both the "effort" part, and the "phone" number part.

I don't know if the website is a troll website but it seems like it is. There was a user here with the name of alertchristianscom a few days ago, and because of that I decided to check it out.

You can only sign up to the forum by calling the website owner apparently.


----------



## Kevin001

That extra hr of sleep though


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I had $2000 for a fretless bass and a semi hollow body guitar


----------



## Chevy396

I just watched part of the Aqua Teen Hunger Force movie on TV. Boy did that bring back some memories, lol.


----------



## Wren611

What is the importance of fun?


----------



## Chevy396

Wren611 said:


> What is the importance of fun?


Endorphins.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Ominous Indeed said:


> I realize you were probably talking about some user on this site, but it just reminded me of this basically. Both the "effort" part, and the "phone" number part.
> 
> I don't know if the website is a troll website but it seems like it is. There was a user here with the name of alertchristianscom a few days ago, and because of that I decided to check it out.
> 
> You can only sign up to the forum by calling the website owner apparently.


Oh I see. So it actually has everything to do with trolls and signup and phone numbers 
My brain lacks the part that is responsible for making you ask yourself "maybe they're lying" which is why it didn't even occur to me that the website could be fake.


----------



## feels

i think about this video multiple times daily and it just brings me so much joy


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I hate this time of year.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I should lose weight. It's one of the few positive things I could actually do.

I worry that it won't do anything for me mentally though, because I've worked out before and kept my weight at a normal level for a couple of years, in fact I was slightly bellow the weight I should have been at, yet I still had issues. I worked back then as well, but damn, my life was still **** tbh. 

It feels hard to get motivated because my life is never going to change much, no matter what I do.


----------



## wmu'14

I am way behind on all of my TV shows for the fall season:
Disappeared
Family Guy
South Park
DuckTales
Star Wars: Rebels
The Simpsons


----------



## funnynihilist

That feeling when you know in your heart that nothing good will ever happen


----------



## Crisigv

Anyone want to be my personal trainer?


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> Anyone want to be my personal trainer?


i need one, too....


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> i need luck.


yeah, luck and managing to get into the right circumstances seems to have a lot to do w/ meeting the "right" person, it seems.

i understand about being "old" and still being alone. if things w/ this person irl don't work out for me, i will go back to being pretty hopeless again. pfft. sigh.

hopefully your luck changes.......


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I need luck too but I'm not too fussed about the personal trainer tbh.


----------



## tea111red

:stu


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> yeah, luck and managing to get into the right circumstances seems to have a lot to do w/ meeting the "right" person, it seems.
> 
> i understand about being "old" and still being alone. if things w/ this person irl don't work out for me, i will go back to being pretty hopeless again. pfft. sigh.
> 
> hopefully your luck changes.......


I understand about being old and alone too, and things haven't worked out for me in real life either with someone, so I'm back to feeling hopeless again. Sigh :frown2:


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> I understand about being old and alone too, and things haven't worked out for me in real life either with someone, so I'm back to feeling hopeless again. Sigh :frown2:


what do you do to cope?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> what do you do to cope?


I don't cope really. lol

God knows where I'd be if it wasn't for close family members support.


----------



## funnynihilist

Luck is the most important thing in the world


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Luck is the most important thing. :frown2:

I've just sent someone a video message. 

Got nowt else to do and nowt to lose.


----------



## funnynihilist

I find it strange that nobody talks about luck, I guess because if they contributed their success to good luck then it would take something away from their sense of accomplishment.
Likewise they wouldn't be able to blame people's bad luck on the people themselves cause they were just a victim of bad luck.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I know that I'm just un lucky more than anything, which is why I struggle with accepting that I'm actually mentally ill. 

I feel pretty normal tbh, I'm just struggling with having suffered from bad luck.

I know for a fact I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for **** that was just out of my control. :/


----------



## funnynihilist

Pete Beale said:


> I know that I'm just un lucky more than anything, which is why I struggle with accepting that I'm actually mentally ill.
> 
> I feel pretty normal tbh, I'm just struggling with having suffered from bad luck.
> 
> I know for a fact I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for **** that was just out of my control. :/


Yep, I know the feel man!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

funnynihilist said:


> Yep, I know the feel man!


I'm still hoping a **** load of luck will come my way and i'll beat preposterous lotto odds.

Financial freedom is what it's all about!

No work, no struggle playing bills and traveling until I drop!

That's the dream.


----------



## roxslide

For some reason before I had doubts but I think traveling alone suits me well. I am not afraid to talk to most people if I don't think I will see them again I realized this or more like remembered... I've just been keeping to what I know for so long that I forgot. And traveling seems to be a good way to get more varied experiences and expand my horizons, maybe improve me in some way. I think I'll take some intl trips the next couple of years. Only issue right now is money, I think I will start building my budget.


----------



## Chris S W

I want to change my mentality. If I want to have a better life, or at least a chance of a better life, I think I should stop being so scared of failure, scared of rejection, scared of having my fears confirmed. And to do that I think I have to stop letting things negatively effect me so much, stop being so sensitive to these things. Easier said than done, but I believe I can do it.

I can at least try, but I must stay focused and not forget the changes I want to make. Even if nothing comes of it, at least I'll know I did everything I could. I don't believe I'll better my life as I want to, but not being certain is bothering me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pretty productive day, proud of myself.


----------



## roxslide

roxslide said:


> For some reason before I had doubts but I think traveling alone suits me well. I am not afraid to talk to most people if I don't think I will see them again I realized this or more like remembered... I've just been keeping to what I know for so long that I forgot. And traveling seems to be a good way to get more varied experiences and expand my horizons, maybe improve me in some way. I think I'll take some intl trips the next couple of years. Only issue right now is money, I think I will start building my budget.


Wow ok nvm. I just remembered why I get anxious being in places alone. A dude just hit on me for an extended period of time. He was actually really nice and cool and a good conversationalist but wow so much anxiety omg.


----------



## CNikki

Stay calm...stay calm...


----------



## Steve French

Getting the sobriety emotions back. Just about had a couple meltdowns today. It was nice. First when a kid just shoves me out of the way in the store to grab something. Little ****er. People these days, raise their kids with no respect. Then, well, I found out my mother just stole something of mine and I gave it to the ole bat with my ole no respect line I had thought up when the kid shoved me earlier. 

That might be the reason I like the drugs and liquor. They seem to suppress emotions. Well, maybe that isn't quite it. They suppress the thoughts that lead to them. Whenever I feel a rare emotion on the drink, it usually is pretty balls out.


----------



## komorikun

My living room and kitchen are as cold as the refrigerator. Ooof. Maybe I should just turn off the fridge to save on electricity.


----------



## komorikun

Talked to my sister on the phone. Sounded eerily cheerful on the phone. She got annoyed when I accused her of smoking pot before the call. She does get into weird super cheerful moods though. They kind of creep me out. Better than suicidal of course though. By the end of the conversation she was sounding inebriated. So I guess it was booze combined with creepy cheerful mood. 

I much prefer talking to her when she is normal. Not high/drunk or in some weird mood.


----------



## Steve French

I feel like watching a movie on alcoholism, to dissuade me from having a drink. Can't find the right one though. Need something melancholy, matter of fact. Not outright constantly depressing. Ups and downs, you know. Subtle, not always fully in the bag. Happy ending is out, but dying in a gutter is too. Drinking away alone and pondering. Very slow, extended suicide. That sort of thing.


----------



## SofaKing

Steve French said:


> I feel like watching a movie on alcoholism, to dissuade me from having a drink. Can't find the right one though. Need something melancholy, matter of fact. Not outright constantly depressing. Ups and downs, you know. Subtle, not always fully in the bag. Happy ending is out, but dying in a gutter is too. Drinking away alone and pondering. Very slow, extended suicide. That sort of thing.


Leaving Las Vegas is a good choice.


----------



## SofaKing

SofaKing said:


> Leaving Las Vegas is a good choice.


Oh... Bar Fly is good too.


----------



## Blue Dino

It seems like even if I try very hard, most of the times I will have no way to get a hold of others. I just can never get others to respond no matter what. While for others, it's just a matter of trying and they can keep in touch with them just like that easily.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm so grateful for all the embarrassing threads I haven't made.


----------



## Steve French

I love both those movies. Though I must say Barfly kind of makes me want to go down to the bar, get into a fight with Sly Stallone's brother, and pick up an old cougar. Bukowski kind of had a way of glamorizing deviant behaviour.

I settled on The Fire Within, french movie from the 60s. Louis Malle you know, that cat could ball.


----------



## Chevy396

Getting a decent haircut today and possibly some new clothes, so I can go get my Colorado driver's license. Probably also take some pics for tinder. I don't know if I should post any here though.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## kivi

I want to hide in some place and I don't want to come out of there for a long time (if I could).


----------



## HiddenFathoms

I wonder if there ARE aliens and they look at us and think "Wow, if life is that difficult there, let's skip that one".

And, it does FEEL that difficult. But, I still - at core - think they'd be missing out :con


----------



## roxslide

I hate how it seems like everyone who knows me well is pushing me towards a career in either art, graphic design and makeup... even though they kind of sound fun they don't sound fulfilling to me at all. I feel like it would become boring and I would wonder what I am doing with my life.

They also don't sound like a great 1st plan, imo. Sure, if what I am currently doing now doesn't work out I will consider these but at least I would know I at least fought to follow my dream... it's frustrating because I don't feel like anyone believes in me and are pushing me to settle when it comes to my future. It's not like I want to be president or a pop star, jeez, I just want to be a software engineer wtf


----------



## Persephone The Dread

roxslide said:


> I hate how it seems like everyone who knows me well is pushing me towards a career in either art, graphic design and makeup... even though they kind of sound fun they don't sound fulfilling to me at all. I feel like it would become boring and I would wonder what I am doing with my life.
> 
> They also don't sound like a great 1st plan, imo. Sure, if what I am currently doing now doesn't work out I will consider these but at least I would know I at least fought to follow my dream... it's frustrating because I don't feel like anyone believes in me and are pushing me to settle when it comes to my future. It's not like I want to be president or a pop star, jeez, I just want to be a software engineer wtf


Hm that's very odd, that's almost the opposite of the direction most people get pushed lol. Seriously though I'd keep doing what you're doing, I was undecided about studying games programming over games art and even though the latter interested me and I don't exactly regret pursuing it as a degree because I wanted to study it, I do kind of wish I'd picked the other topic or did something programming related since I might have a job now if I did + the degree I was looking at had a mandatory work placement and more support to get one... Also I did better at the software development course than the fine art subject I took before uni so it was a bad move (I'm better with 3D stuff but not good enough.) From what I've seen of your posts that doesn't really apply to you though since you seem good at art so I can see why people would have suggested that to you.


----------



## Tetragammon

Messed up with that painfully cute girl again today... She actually came up to me after class and started talking to me, expressing frustration over some of what we learned today. I totally could have helped her understand... But instead I got tongue-tied and my mind went blank. I just sympathized and she left soon after. Sigh. This is why I hate being around people.


----------



## funnynihilist

5pm and almost dark. Hello depression my old friend lol


----------



## cinto

What the heck 5pm and looks 9pm.


----------



## Kevin001

funnynihilist said:


> 5pm and almost dark. Hello depression my old friend lol





cinto said:


> What the heck 5pm and looks 9pm.


Crazy lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I had a kip, woke up at 17:30 and it was darl. 

I'm thinking about fried egg sarnies with brown sauce btw.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

This website should look as similar to Facebook as possible. No one can use a Social Anxiety website in public otherwise.


----------



## funnynihilist

Ominous Indeed said:


> This website should look as similar to Facebook as possible. No one can use a Social Anxiety website in public otherwise.


Haha I get your point but NO, Facebook looks like digital vomit!


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Crazy lol


Feels like I'm being rushed to go to sleep.lol


----------



## funnynihilist

cinto said:


> Feels like I'm being rushed to go to sleep.lol


You are! Time for bed Cinto! Go to sleeeeeep haha


----------



## Lohikaarme

Last night I was so out of it I dreamt there was a Jurassic Park-sized centipede crawling on my ceiling, I was so dead tired that I leapt out of bed in the middle of the night thinking the centipede was about to leap down to eat me and I spent about 10 minutes frantically searching for the giant centipede before I gave up and went to sleep once more.

And I hadn't even smoked anything weird :serious:


----------



## roxslide

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hm that's very odd, that's almost the opposite of the direction most people get pushed lol. Seriously though I'd keep doing what you're doing, I was undecided about studying games programming over games art and even though the latter interested me and I don't exactly regret pursuing it as a degree because I wanted to study it, I do kind of wish I'd picked the other topic or did something programming related since I might have a job now if I did + the degree I was looking at had a mandatory work placement and more support to get one... Also I did better at the software development course than the fine art subject I took before uni so it was a bad move (I'm better with 3D stuff but not good enough.) From what I've seen of your posts that doesn't really apply to you though since you seem good at art so I can see why people would have suggested that to you.


I know! That's why it's so frustrating... they also flip flopped, when I was high school it was all about math, science, practical jobs... I was told by some of the same people that art/creative careers are nonsense. And now everyone's gone full circle telling me I don't seem like a "math person" and I should just follow my natural inclinations. This is probably me taking things out of proportion but I feel like the underlying message is that everyone thinks I'm incompetent lol.

But I guess the real message is that no one is satisfied and people will always be contrary no matter what you do lol


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> Last night I was so out of it I dreamt there was a Jurassic Park-sized centipede crawling on my ceiling, I was so dead tired that I leapt out of bed in the middle of the night thinking the centipede was about to leap down to eat me and I spent about 10 minutes frantically searching for the giant centipede before I gave up and went to sleep once more.
> 
> And I hadn't even smoked anything weird :serious:


I have two questions.

Why is this not on video?

And, where is the giant centipede now?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Lohikaarme said:


> Last night I was so out of it I dreamt there was a Jurassic Park-sized centipede crawling on my ceiling, I was so dead tired that I leapt out of bed in the middle of the night thinking the centipede was about to leap down to eat me and I spent about 10 minutes frantically searching for the giant centipede before I gave up and went to sleep once more.
> 
> And I hadn't even smoked anything weird :serious:


Maybe hypnagogic hallucinations. I have had similar, involving a giant spider... :afr


----------



## SplendidBob

I accidentally just sculpted a really evil beard. It turns out a load of beard hair right at the front was kinda curling backwards. Pulled it out trimmed the underneaths and evil villain. Hurrah.

Also neck death, but just realised I have gone to the gym 8 days in a row, that might be why (gonna be 9 as well).


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Last night I was so out of it I dreamt there was a Jurassic Park-sized centipede crawling on my ceiling, I was so dead tired that I leapt out of bed in the middle of the night thinking the centipede was about to leap down to eat me and I spent about 10 minutes frantically searching for the giant centipede before I gave up and went to sleep once more.
> 
> And I hadn't even smoked anything weird :serious:





SamanthaStrange said:


> Maybe hypnagogic hallucinations. I have had similar, involving a giant spider... :afr


Just be thankful they turned out not to be real. I woke up to a spider crawling on me weeks ago and still get creeped out when I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Feels like I'm being rushed to go to sleep.lol


Ikr


----------



## cinto

funnynihilist said:


> You are! Time for bed Cinto! Go to sleeeeeep haha


Except, too much caffeine. An owl would have an easier time sleeping right now. 
Do you think they're up right now? hmm


----------



## funnynihilist

cinto said:


> Except, too much caffeine. An owl would have an easier time sleeping right now.
> Do you think they're up right now? hmm


The owls are just waking up to do their owling!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> I accidentally just sculpted a really evil beard. It turns out a load of beard hair right at the front was kinda curling backwards. Pulled it out trimmed the underneaths and evil villain. Hurrah.
> 
> Also neck death, but just realised I have gone to the gym 8 days in a row, that might be why (gonna be 9 as well).


I wanna see the evil beard! >:laugh:


----------



## riverbird

Ranch flavored hummus is both strange and delicious.


----------



## Ticking clock

Tired but having a beer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris S W

As strange or crazy as it might sound, I did it for you. I thought it might make you feel a bit better. I hope I didn't make you feel worse in some way, but if I did I'm sorry. Most importantly, I want you to remain free; to be as you want to be.


----------



## Chris S W

This foundation is working so far. Just have to keep building and stay focused. I don't expect miracles, but hopefully more efficiency.


----------



## Reset Button

I can see clearly now, finally!


----------



## tehuti88

Lohikaarme said:


> Last night I was so out of it I dreamt there was a Jurassic Park-sized centipede crawling on my ceiling, I was so dead tired that I leapt out of bed in the middle of the night thinking the centipede was about to leap down to eat me and I spent about 10 minutes frantically searching for the giant centipede before I gave up and went to sleep once more.
> 
> And I hadn't even smoked anything weird :serious:





SamanthaStrange said:


> Maybe hypnagogic hallucinations. I have had similar, involving a giant spider... :afr


I keep going into a half-doze while in the bathroom cathing myself in the middle of the night, and as a result end up doing weird (and kind of messy ;_; ) things.

Most alarming was when I glanced down and thought I saw blood pouring out of my abdomen... :eek I snapped awake instantly and realized I was just seeing the red catheter.

One time I just cut the catheter in two with scissors...I'm not sure what my brain was thinking.

I'm not on any illicit drugs, I swear. :blank


----------



## Kandice

finallyclosed said:


> Whenever I visit this site my anxiety gets worse and I have to do something to cope like eating or drinking. But I still keep spending all day on here. I wonder if I've wired my brain to think that the reward of the coping mechanism is worth the anxiety. That wouldn't be good.


Try giving up this site for a week and see what happens.


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wanna see the evil beard! >:laugh:


You know I am not going to refuse that 

Beware, accidental extreme close up. It's an evil beard, but it also sets the stage for future growth quite nicely . Going for another cm or so on the front and less of an extreme angle backwards (that is what makes it evil).






This is the problem with beards btw, you get some hairs which grow in weird directions. On mine the front ones curl backwards, and the ones under my chin grow sideways at a weird angle


----------



## Chevy396

Kandice said:


> Try giving up this site for a week and see what happens.


I've tried recently, I went a day. That's why I'm curious if I ****ed up my reward system. Part of it is boredom though since I've been about 75% on vacation to fix my body and mind. Which also begs the question of why I come here.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

This show is supposed to be a guilty pleasure but the unrealistic scenarios (patting burn victim on face and the person expresses no pain...) are niggling my brain UNpleasantly.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> You know I am not going to refuse that
> 
> Beware, accidental extreme close up. It's an evil beard, but it also sets the stage for future growth quite nicely . Going for another cm or so on the front and less of an extreme angle backwards (that is what makes it evil).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem with beards btw, you get some hairs which grow in weird directions. On mine the front ones curl backwards, and the ones under my chin grow sideways at a weird angle


:clap I enjoyed that way too much. :lol :yay Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kandice

finallyclosed said:


> I've tried recently, I went a day. That's why I'm curious if I ****ed up my reward system. Part of it is boredom though since I've been about 75% on vacation to fix my body and mind. Which also begs the question of why I come here.


I understand. I feel compelled to come here when I'm bored too. But if its causing you too much anxiety then maybe try to change your reward system so that way you're on SAS less?


----------



## CNikki

Different day, same crap. I honestly wish that either something happens that could change the course for the better or I would become ballsy enough to make a drastic change. The second coming of Jesus has a greater chance of happening, though.


----------



## roxslide

I'm screwed lol haha










help


----------



## Crisigv

I hope I have an okay day tomorrow.


----------



## alienbird

I'm not very interested in The Walking Dead anymore. Just a bunch of gun firing and... not much else is happening. Kill Negan already and move on!


----------



## roxslide

I wonder how many times I end a post or sentence with "lol" here. I just laugh all the time when I talk in real life (literally doesn't matter what I am talking about, people often comment on it) so I guess I'm trying to reflect that in text.....

lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ Did someone change their tumblr theme to SAS?


----------



## Flora20

What I should get everyone for Christmas, it's early but getting started early is better than rushing at the end..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ yeah nevermind lol just seems like the kind of thing people reblog on tumblr often (in fact I've seen lots of the artist behind the second gif's stuff on tumblr before.)


...

So that post inspired me to check tumblr for the first time in a week or two, and at this rate I'll end up seeing the whole of Thor Ragnarok in gif form before I actually see the film and people have started posting Stranger Things season 2 gifs now too so probably going to have to stay off that site until I catch up with some things...


----------



## Blue Dino

roxslide said:


> I wonder how many times I end a post or sentence with "lol" here. I just laugh all the time when I talk in real life (literally doesn't matter what I am talking about, people often comment on it) so I guess I'm trying to reflect that in text.....
> 
> lol


:lol


----------



## Kevin001

Flora20 said:


> What I should get everyone for Christmas, it's early but getting started early is better than rushing at the end..


^^ This


----------



## Chevy396

Kandice said:


> I understand. I feel compelled to come here when I'm bored too. But if its causing you too much anxiety then maybe try to change your reward system so that way you're on SAS less?


Thanks for the advice, but I'm way ahead of ya. I've been slowly working my way off of SAS for a while now. It's the best way to get off of any other drug, so I'm sure it will work with this site too. If you go more gradually, instead of cold turkey, there is less chance of relapse.


----------



## feels

so last night i hung out with a new friend from work. it was going really well we were just vibing and talking for hours and i was excited that i had found someone i really connected with. we did something called dabs which is like really concentrated THC i believe. i had never done it before but i had smoked weed for years so i though oh no big deal. so i had taken a couple hits throughout the day and after the third one he started telling me the story of his ****ty past and all the horrible things he had seen. i dunno if the story is what kicked it off but i started to feel really distant and panicky. i thought it was just a really bad panic attack but then i started losing control of my body and my vision was going away. i told my friend to call 911 but he wouldn't so i was like i have to find somebody. so i got out of the car but it was really hard to walk and so i fell almost immediately but luckily some guy came to help. when i was on the ground and my vision was gone, couldn't breath, i literally thought i was going to die and it was the scariest **** of my life. so yeah the guy called 911 and i went to the er and they just gave me like some valium and stuff. they didn't find any trace of drugs in my body so either it was too soon for it to show or it was some other drug that they can't detect. i've never felt like that with weed but this has put me off drugs forever. i'm a dumbass that's the moral of the story


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> so last night i hung out with a new friend from work. it was going really well we were just vibing and talking for hours and i was excited that i had found someone i really connected with. we did something called dabs which is like really concentrated THC i believe. i had never done it before but i had smoked weed for years so i though oh no big deal. so i had taken a couple hits throughout the day and after the third one he started telling me the story of his ****ty past and all the horrible things he had seen. i dunno if the story is what kicked it off but i started to feel really distant and panicky. i thought it was just a really bad panic attack but then i started losing control of my body and my vision was going away. i told my friend to call 911 but he wouldn't so i was like i have to find somebody. so i got out of the car but it was really hard to walk and so i fell almost immediately but luckily some guy came to help. when i was on the ground and my vision was gone, couldn't breath, i literally thought i was going to die and it was the scariest **** of my life. so yeah the guy called 911 and i went to the er and they just gave me like some valium and stuff. they didn't find any trace of drugs in my body so either it was too soon for it to show or it was some other drug that they can't detect. i've never felt like that with weed but this has put me off drugs forever. i'm a dumbass that's the moral of the story


Oh wow :O

You should of called your bf but not cool of the guy to not call 911 for you.


----------



## funnynihilist

It's plain to see the sun won't shine today, but I'm not in the mood for sunshine anyway.


----------



## Chevy396

feels said:


> so last night i hung out with a new friend from work. it was going really well we were just vibing and talking for hours and i was excited that i had found someone i really connected with. we did something called dabs which is like really concentrated THC i believe. i had never done it before but i had smoked weed for years so i though oh no big deal. so i had taken a couple hits throughout the day and after the third one he started telling me the story of his ****ty past and all the horrible things he had seen. i dunno if the story is what kicked it off but i started to feel really distant and panicky. i thought it was just a really bad panic attack but then i started losing control of my body and my vision was going away. i told my friend to call 911 but he wouldn't so i was like i have to find somebody. so i got out of the car but it was really hard to walk and so i fell almost immediately but luckily some guy came to help. when i was on the ground and my vision was gone, couldn't breath, i literally thought i was going to die and it was the scariest **** of my life. so yeah the guy called 911 and i went to the er and they just gave me like some valium and stuff. they didn't find any trace of drugs in my body so either it was too soon for it to show or it was some other drug that they can't detect. i've never felt like that with weed but this has put me off drugs forever. i'm a dumbass that's the moral of the story


It could have been synthetic THC. Several people have died from it. I was using it once because I wasn't in a medical marijuana state and I woke up in the ER with the doctor trying to keep me awake and asking what I took. I also had a really bad cigarette burn (I would put a speck of it on my cigarette). Apparently the garbage man saw me slumped over in the garage and called 911 for me. They gave me a benzo reversal shot and I came out of the "coma".

Or it could have just been cause you were smoking hash. That is pure THC. Just one hit of that would probably make me panic and want to get checked out at the ER for a heart attack, if I wasn't on Valium at the same time.

Did it look like a powdered chemical, or like honey?


----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> so last night i hung out with a new friend from work. it was going really well we were just vibing and talking for hours and i was excited that i had found someone i really connected with. we did something called dabs which is like really concentrated THC i believe. i had never done it before but i had smoked weed for years so i though oh no big deal. so i had taken a couple hits throughout the day and after the third one he started telling me the story of his ****ty past and all the horrible things he had seen. i dunno if the story is what kicked it off but i started to feel really distant and panicky. i thought it was just a really bad panic attack but then i started losing control of my body and my vision was going away. i told my friend to call 911 but he wouldn't so i was like i have to find somebody. so i got out of the car but it was really hard to walk and so i fell almost immediately but luckily some guy came to help. when i was on the ground and my vision was gone, couldn't breath, i literally thought i was going to die and it was the scariest **** of my life. so yeah the guy called 911 and i went to the er and they just gave me like some valium and stuff. they didn't find any trace of drugs in my body so either it was too soon for it to show or it was some other drug that they can't detect. i've never felt like that with weed but this has put me off drugs forever. i'm a dumbass that's the moral of the story


I'm glad you're OK. Doing drugs is often a bad idea.


----------



## tehuti88

My, allosexuals on Reddit sure get triggered when an asexual shows up and dares to say she's as lonely as they are. And they say _I'm_ the one who wants to seem "special."

(Additionally, having the word "asexual" in my user flair, in like two subs--one an asexual sub, one a relationships sub--means I'm "seeking attention." But all those people moaning that they "wish they were asexual" or have flairs like "GoingToLieDownAndDieForeveraloneVirginLoser4Life," they're not seeking attention, nah. And only the person who is _actually asexual_ gets lectured that her orientation doesn't exist and she's just a snowflake. Never mind that the only "attention" she's getting is negative attention...)

After a relatively decent few days, I'm starting to remember why I quit posting there for so long. "It threatens the uniqueness of my suffering that you're suffering, too. It's too much work to empathize with someone who might actually understand my pain. Downvote."

People are the same everywhere. SAS 2.0.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow :O
> 
> You should of called your bf but not cool of the guy to not call 911 for you.


well i did call him after. i wanted to call him first and i tired to but i wasn't able to dial the number correctly that's why i was begging him for help. but yeah that completely made me lose trust in him which sucks, i don't blame him but i wish he would have listened to me. felt like he was more worried about getting in trouble or something.



finallyclosed said:


> It could have been synthetic THC. Several people have died from it. I was using it once because I wasn't in a medical marijuana state and I woke up in the ER with the doctor trying to keep me awake and asking what I took. I also had a really bad cigarette burn (I would put a speck of it on my cigarette). Apparently the garbage man saw me slumped over in the garage and called 911 for me. They gave me a benzo reversal shot and I came out of the "coma".
> 
> Or it could have just been cause you were smoking hash. That is pure THC. Just one hit of that would probably make me panic and want to get checked out at the ER for a heart attack, if I wasn't on Valium at the same time.
> 
> Did it look like a powdered chemical, or like honey?


it looked like honey. it was just on this like paper and he'd scoop some into the vape pen to burn up. but that's what the people at the ER said too since it didn't show up in the drug test that it might have been synthetic. damn i'm glad the garbage man found you that **** is so scary like you just never know how **** is gonna effect you sometimes. i'm also on the celexa too so i wondered if they could have reacted together at all or anything.



Arbre said:


> I'm glad you're OK. Doing drugs is often a bad idea.


thanks man. yeah like i mean i never had problems with just regular weed but this **** has scared me so much that i'm just done lol.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> Why is this not on video?
> 
> And, where is the giant centipede now?


Oh I'm sure people can find millions of videos of other people making a fool of themselves if they want some amusement, the internet doesn't need another one :lol :b

Probably in the Shadow Realm, which is where it must have crawled out of in the first place 



SamanthaStrange said:


> Maybe hypnagogic hallucinations. I have had similar, involving a giant spider... :afr


I didn't know that was a condition, I should look into it. Either way, it sounds disturbingly realistic :/












finallyclosed said:


> Just be thankful they turned out not to be real. I woke up to a spider crawling on me weeks ago and still get creeped out when I'm going to sleep.


How do you know it didn't leave its babies on you somewhere as a memento? :serious: 



tehuti88 said:


> I keep going into a half-doze while in the bathroom cathing myself in the middle of the night, and as a result end up doing weird (and kind of messy ;_; ) things.
> 
> Most alarming was when I glanced down and thought I saw blood pouring out of my abdomen... :eek I snapped awake instantly and realized I was just seeing the red catheter.
> 
> One time I just cut the catheter in two with scissors...I'm not sure what my brain was thinking.
> 
> I'm not on any illicit drugs, I swear. :blank


Yeah, I've noticed it's usually at nights when the bizarreness comes out in some form. Back when I used to play Mass Effect extensively I momentarily glanced up at the ceiling one time and scared myself half to death believing the shadow left by the hallway light was an actual Reaper (to my defense, it had the shape of one for some reason). Ceilings and I don't seem to get along in general :afr


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> How do you know it didn't leave its babies on you somewhere as a memento? :serious:


That's just pure evil. :O

Maybe yours wasn't really a hallucination and he just moves too fast for you to see where he hid. Probably right behind you.


----------



## Chevy396

feels said:


> it looked like honey. it was just on this like paper and he'd scoop some into the vape pen to burn up. but that's what the people at the ER said too since it didn't show up in the drug test that it might have been synthetic. damn i'm glad the garbage man found you that **** is so scary like you just never know how **** is gonna effect you sometimes. i'm also on the celexa too so i wondered if they could have reacted together at all or anything.


If it was honey oil then it wasn't synthetic. It's already too strong for anyone to add synthetic to it. That can have a pretty huge effect on you though, and yeah celexa might have amplified it. It might just not have been enough to show up on the test.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I act so formal all the time even when I don't have to. But I don't know how to act around people. I guess that can be partly because of having a family that's proper. :haha


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I need to leave this site because I'm never going to meet any people from here in real life.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I want to know the thought process of the person who made this haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RagnarLothbrok said:


> I want to know the thought process of the person who made this haha


There are a lot of random Radiohead videos floating around:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BbK7TikBjrq/


----------



## funnynihilist

Everything is a bore


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thinking about what I almost did today.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm impressed by how little I'm thinking right now.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Being hungover sucks.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I like fantasy stories better because I can't relate to things about real life.


----------



## CNikki

I'm getting older... I won't stay young forever. I need to figure some things out, resolve the issues I have, and dedicate my time to things that are truly worthwhile. Tired of waiting and being led by false hope.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CNikki said:


> I'm getting older... I won't stay young forever. I need to figure some things out, resolve the issues I have, and dedicate my time to things that are truly worthwhile. Tired of waiting and being led by false hope.


Good luck to you. I'm pretty much in the same situation.
Figuring things out, changing habits, learning new ways of doing things.


----------



## CNikki

Scrub-Zero said:


> Good luck to you. I'm pretty much in the same situation.
> Figuring things out, changing habits, learning new ways of doing things.


Thank you, and same to you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> I need to leave this site because I'm never going to meet any people from here in real life.


Same.


----------



## Chevy396

I need help finding my only true friend. I don't know how. I offended him and he asked me not to contact him anymore. I don't know if I should do it anyway, or suffer with my ****ty non business life.

I remember watching The Lion King when I first met him and his wife.


----------



## SplendidBob

This last week or so has been a week of interesting appearance experiments. Much has been learned:

1. Short hair. Massive ****ing ballache to style it in any way I like if it is too short on the top. I remain undecided about the sides, but another 2 inches on the top would be handy.
2. Beard cheekline. Under no circumstances Bob be tempted to make your beard parallel. I just did this and have gone way too far down my cheeks. Fortunately this grows back (to not being noticeable levels) very quickly. 
3. First attempt at dying part of my beard to push the grey back a little. less than 1cm of the greyest bit dyed, and a few stragglers. Was very easy, very quick, is totally unnoticeable, reverted my beard colour to about 3 years ago. I prefer it with the grey there .

No ****ing about with beard and hair for a long time. Definitely cant go near the beard until its all recovered now, any further prodding is what gets beards murdered.


----------



## tea111red

this guy from work. :haha


----------



## Steve French

I once applied for this job, along with my classmates. They hired a few of us, and gave interviews to the rest, except for me. Every bloody one. I actually thought I was a shoe-in for this job, as my brother, who is quite charismatic and well liked, claimed to be friends with the boss and said he'd put in a good word for me. As it turns out, he hardly knew the guy, and by put in a good word, he meant I should name drop him in my correspondence with the business. So in the end, I was left waiting at the altar, so to speak. And to be honest, it was clear they didn't want me, didn't even consider me, so why should I come back around begging for a job? Not to mention it would require relocating to a town of 1500 people out in the mountains. Yet still I get grilled about it, by someone who is one of the laziest people I know. Got damn. 

So yes, the job situation is what I'm thinking about. A lot. Too much even. I got bigger fish to fry at the moment, and I don't mind the couch downstairs while I work on them.


----------



## roxslide

Wow I really ****ed up. I need to learn from this. I need to start planning ahead and stop living from moment to moment. I'm so damn thoughtless sometimes. I also need to learn to stop abusing my body by not sleeping and eating ****, I keep thinking it's just an unfortunate necessity at this point but no, it only became a necessity after my terrible time management screwed me up. Not sleeping and eating well actually just reduces productivity even though I do it in the interest of giving myself more productive time.


----------



## Myosr

I'm probably writing this for the third or fourth time.

Why does like come hand in hand with dislike?
Why does anger come hand in hand with guilt?

Why do my emotions about everything (everyone) come with a seed of the opposite emotion?
The seed grows as the emotion grows, sometimes as if in another [subconscious] dimension, sometimes they just take turns holding the token identifying which one of them I'm currently embracing. Sometimes I feel compelled to fight one of those two emotions because I want to be genuine. Sometimes I manage to suppress it significantly, but sometimes I just can't.

I think the world, including the inner life of a person, can be interpreted in so many ways. I don't think meaning is built in the perception, the feeling, or the thought. I think it's something entirely different. This makes it easy enough to have two theories explaining the same thing at the same time (even if that thing is an internal state).

Sometimes, I wonder if other people experience anything like that. I highly doubt that, since no one ever talks about it. At least not as a general feeling that's always there in the background. Or maybe they just *interpret *it differently. :con


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> This last week or so has been a week of interesting appearance experiments. Much has been learned:
> 
> 1. Short hair. Massive ****ing ballache to style it in any way I like if it is too short on the top. I remain undecided about the sides, but another 2 inches on the top would be handy.
> 2. Beard cheekline. Under no circumstances Bob be tempted to make your beard parallel. I just did this and have gone way too far down my cheeks. Fortunately this grows back (to not being noticeable levels) very quickly.
> 3. First attempt at dying part of my beard to push the grey back a little. less than 1cm of the greyest bit dyed, and a few stragglers. Was very easy, very quick, is totally unnoticeable, reverted my beard colour to about 3 years ago. I prefer it with the grey there .
> 
> No ****ing about with beard and hair for a long time. Definitely cant go near the beard until its all recovered now, any further prodding is what gets beards murdered.


Saw your photo on Facebook earlier today Bob and you look good with the short hair. I missed it when you posted it on here I think. Personally I really think the long hair suited you too though. - although I'm sure it's not very important what a silly old codger like me thinks - better to see what one of the young ladies thinks. 

As far as beards go - I always like the closer look, but again - that's just my opinion. I'm not a fan of the big bushy beards guys have nowadays.


----------



## harrison

My son asked if I could translate a short phrase in Sanskrit that a friend of his was thinking of having as a tattoo. I was a bit worried because it's bloody hard to do - even transliterating the script is difficult, but I sent it off to a professor I found at a Uni here and he said it was very close to correct. 

He teaches Sanskrit online and said I'd be welcome to join them anytime - that really gave me a boost today, made me feel great.


----------



## Myosr

harrison said:


> My son asked if I could translate a short phrase in Sanskrit that a friend of his was thinking of having as a tattoo. I was a bit worried because it's bloody hard to do - even transliterating the script is difficult, but I sent it off to a professor I found at a Uni here and he said it was very close to correct.
> 
> He teaches Sanskrit online and said I'd be welcome to join them anytime - that really gave me a boost today, made me feel great.


That sound cool!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gotta love when you buy stuff online & you get a tracking number that says it’ll arrive the next day


----------



## tehuti88

From the shiny new Minimal Cat Art sub on Reddit... :lol


----------



## tehuti88

Oh my God, there's a Twitter.


----------



## harrison

Myosr said:


> That sound cool!


When I was doing my degree I did subjects like Indonesian/Malay, Hindu and Buddhist philosophy, Classical Malay, Sanskrit etc. - my mother asked me one time: "Donny, is there anyone else in your class?" I'm pretty sure she thought I was the only one crazy enough to study that stuff.

She was pretty close to the truth too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

That is hilarious. :lol

Thank you for sharing, as needed a good laugh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm awesome! I'm immortal!


----------



## Lohikaarme

Someone needs to write a book about this &#128070;&#128070;&#128079;


----------



## Kevin001

Just because it feels right doesn't mean its right.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Turns out that "what a horrible night to have a curse" works for daytime too.


----------



## feels

god i wanna see a chiropractor so bad, been watching videos of people getting their **** cracked and it looks so satisfying. i know my left hip is ****ed up for sure cause it always locks up if i have to stand for too long.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Coincidence said:


>


Why you do dis to me? 
She the cutest :cry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevy396

I can't stop fantasizing about that young nurse who gave me an EKG yesterday. That ***... and if I'm not mistaken she even flirted with me a little when she noticed me checking it out.


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> I can't stop fantasizing about that young nurse who gave me an EKG yesterday. That ***... and if I'm not mistaken she even flirted with me a little when she noticed me checking it out.


Those scrubs are next level cute.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Same.


We need to get out into our local areas. There's too much distance here between people, and too many issues.

I need a bloody job first though. :/


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wonder if birds let smaller animals use them like they are planes. There could be hidden bird versions of airports that humans can't see because they don't know what to look for.


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> From the shiny new Minimal Cat Art sub on Reddit... :lol


That last pic looks like a Japanese kerosene heater.


----------



## kivi

Wow, what a horrible day. This morning, I was trying to help a freshmen of my major in a studying room which you can talk in (there's another one for quiet studying), there was another girl and she said to us “Can you shut up, I’m studying law and I have an exam.” After that I said that there was a quiet studying room below but she insisted this room was for quiet studying because yesterday, everyone studied quietly there? I have been studying there for a year and it’s not, really :/ (also there’s a tv in that room, how could she think that it’s for quiet studying)
Then she said that she was going to complaint about us, then she left. I saw her talking to dorm attendant, then she went to the dorm manager. After that she came here without saying anything, stayed there for a few minutes and left.
What is wrong with people and how can they act like **** to others that easily?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've got 1.5k I don't know what to do with.

I don't really want to spend it alone.

I was hoping to spend it with her this christmas, in Snowdonia, The Lake District or the Scottish Highlands, before she decided to try and crush my carotid arteries and give me a stroke. lol

I said to her when she checked me for pimples to squeeze, because she loved grooming me like a monkey, to be gentle around my neck, because I wouldn't be surprised if I had a stroke considering the life style I've led, yet she actually tried to dig her thumbs into my carotid arteries. :teeth


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Maybe I should just finish it tonight.
I'm going to do it tomorrow anyways, what different does it make?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The inside of my house right now in song title (music video because I could):


----------



## Overdrive

Coincidence said:


> i have never drink these things. i only love the colors


You don't miss something, even with the Belvedere or Grey Goose lol. They taste bad.


----------



## SofaKing

kivi said:


> Wow, what a horrible day. This morning, I was trying to help a freshmen of my major in a studying room which you can talk in (there's another one for quiet studying), there was another girl and she said to us "Can you shut up, I'm studying law and I have an exam." After that I said that there was a quiet studying room below but she insisted this room was for quiet studying because yesterday, everyone studied quietly there? I have been studying there for a year and it's not, really :/ (also there's a tv in that room, how could she think that it's for quiet studying)
> Then she said that she was going to complaint about us, then she left. I saw her talking to dorm attendant, then she went to the dorm manager. After that she came here without saying anything, stayed there for a few minutes and left.
> What is wrong with people and how can they act like **** to others that easily?


She's studying to be a lawyer...you already had your answer.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> She's studying to be a lawyer...you already had your answer.


lol


----------



## Myosr

harrison said:


> When I was doing my degree I did subjects like Indonesian/Malay, Hindu and Buddhist philosophy, Classical Malay, Sanskrit etc. - my mother asked me one time: "Donny, is there anyone else in your class?" I'm pretty sure she thought I was the only one crazy enough to study that stuff.
> 
> She was pretty close to the truth too.


I was interested in Hindu and Buddhist philosophy for a while. It seemed like too much work to try and get an accurate understanding though. I think I ended up with the "for dummies" version of them


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Had to defend myself from some crazy psycho person. I got a black eye, got hit on the head, slapped several times and punched. Good thing I didn't get punched hard enough. I'm angry that I let this happen. More angry than anything. And angry that some despicable person would do this to me in the first place. Had to defend myself several times. No one is going to mess with me.


----------



## alienbird

I want to go see the lights next month. :sigh


----------



## feels

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Had to defend myself from some crazy psycho person. I got a black eye, got hit on the head, slapped several times and punched. Good thing I didn't get punched hard enough. I'm angry that I let this happen. More angry than anything. And angry that some despicable person would do this to me in the first place. Had to defend myself several times. No one is going to mess with me.


damn girl wtf i'm glad you at least made it out of that **** alive. what led up to this and did the other person get reported or anything?


----------



## The Library of Emma

I expect excellence without the failure that leads to excellence. I deny myself the freedom to start from nothing, make horrible mistakes, and learn as I go. I'm just another person out here, winging it like everyone else. Why should I know what I'm doing?


----------



## Steve French

I led things get to me rather easily. And sadly, anger doesn't make me want to prove people wrong or get at it, it makes me want to give up and crawl in a hole. Do I have no faith in myself because no one will have any faith in me, or is it the other way around? Wait, that makes little sense. I need a drink.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Had to defend myself from some crazy psycho person. I got a black eye, got hit on the head, slapped several times and punched. Good thing I didn't get punched hard enough. I'm angry that I let this happen. More angry than anything. And angry that some despicable person would do this to me in the first place. Had to defend myself several times. No one is going to mess with me.


Sorry you had to go through this, I hope you are ok now.
You should report that person to the police.
You should


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> I want to go see the lights next month. :sigh


We thinking of the same place? :sus


----------



## alienbird

Kevin001 said:


> We thinking of the same place? :sus


Hiiiighly doubt it, but if so come take me! :lol
My mom doesn't think I'd go, but I would go. Anxiety be damned. :dead


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> Hiiiighly doubt it, but if so come take me! :lol
> My mom doesn't think I'd go, but I would go. Anxiety be damned. :dead


Lmao

I'd take you :grin2:


----------



## alienbird

Kevin001 said:


> Lmao
> 
> I'd take you :grin2:


I've actually been to Louisiana before, but that isn't where I live.


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> I've actually been to Louisiana before, but that isn't where I live.


Come again please! :crying:


----------



## alienbird

Kevin001 said:


> Come again please! :crying:


I only go there with my family, and I'd be too chicken to meet up.

/serious

We go near Shreveport, so it's on the edge of Louisiana. I saw alligators though, and that was fun! Creepy lil' things.


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> I only go there with my family, and I'd be too chicken to meet up.
> 
> /serious
> 
> We go near Shreveport, so it's on the edge of Louisiana. I saw alligators though, and that was fun! Creepy lil' things.


:O :O :O

I'm close by!


----------



## tea111red

if this woman never had a stroke this guy and i probably would never have met. the person that had the stroke has done stuff to get us around each other, too. not sure if she has been trying to get us to interact on purpose or if it's been a coincidence.


----------



## alienbird

Kevin001 said:


> :O :O :O
> 
> I'm close by!


Ahaha, but I don't really know you. 
Next time we go there probably won't be until next year.
I don't want to be anymore specific on the public forums, but yeah.

:lol


----------



## ChronicallyChronic

tea111red said:


> if this woman never had a stroke this guy and i probably would never have met. the person that had the stroke has done stuff to get us around each other, too. not sure if she has been trying to get us to interact on purpose or if it's been a coincidence.


Do.you work as a nurse or a doctor?


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> Ahaha, but I don't really know you.
> Next time we go there probably won't be until next year.
> I don't want to be anymore specific on the public forums, but yeah.
> 
> :lol


Lmao

I'll be patient :squeeze.


----------



## alienbird

Kevin001 said:


> Lmao
> 
> I'll be patient :squeeze.


I honestly can't tell if you're being serious or not, lmao. :um

Hoping to meet up with someone from... England. Ah. 
I really am a chicken. The people have to come to me.
But if you knocked on my door, I might answer. Except probably not, because I rarely answer the door. :lol


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Amphoteric

Lohikaarme said:


>


:lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

Amphoteric said:


> :lol


Imagine that cake slowly melting later on, it must be horrifying. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> I honestly can't tell if you're being serious or not, lmao. :um
> 
> Hoping to meet up with someone from... England. Ah.
> I really am a chicken. The people have to come to me.
> But if you knocked on my door, I might answer. Except probably not, because I rarely answer the door. :lol


I'm just messing lol. Would be nice to meet you if I could though you seem like a sweet girl and yes I've seen a pic of you. :laugh:

England? Oh wow that is far.


----------



## komorikun

Amphoteric said:


> :lol


That's a beautiful cat. So nice and pudgy. Needs a good belly squeeze.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Just realized I have over 5 email accounts, when did my life get so cluttered?


----------



## Kevin001

I need to start thinking about Christmas gifts.....refuse to wait till the last minute.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Steve French

You know, with Louis CK going down and all in the sexual misconduct allegation wave, it occurred to me nobody has yet levied a claim at noted alleged kiddie diddler and marryer of "daughter" Woody Allen. You'd think with how much of a pervert the guy apparently is that people would be coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Myosr

@Persephone The Dread

I always choose 'tomorrow' in those situations ._. 
seems like a middle of the road kind of option.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> I always choose 'tomorrow' in those situations ._.
> seems like a middle of the road kind of option.


Lol I actually keep clicking next week because it probably is important that I remember to not just put my PC on sleep mode forever.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Coincidence said:


>


I wish I had a Dipper to my Mabel sometimes


----------



## CNikki

Going down 'that' rabbit hole...again.


----------



## SofaKing

I made the grievous mistake of living my life under the false hope that I'd accomplish great things.

What a waste...


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Welp. There goes my 5+ year clean driving record going down the drain. All because I decided to make the hour-long commute to school and back when I was feeling drowsy and was falling asleep.


----------



## tehuti88

_Two_ alt account/trolls in one day! What are the odds.

Actually, pretty good.


----------



## Lohikaarme

tehuti88 said:


> _Two_ alt account/trolls in one day! What are the odds.
> 
> Actually, pretty good.


What, _just _two? Such an uneventful day today. :lol


----------



## feels

hope this new job allows me to get everyone some dope *** gifts for christmas


----------



## unsocial lego

I went out to buy beer. Got distracted and bought groceries instead forgetting the beer. How does that happen?


----------



## SplendidBob

Seriously women need to stop wearing the same damn perfume. 3 women in one day. Two of them down the gym, one of them in Tesco.


----------



## cinto

splendidbob said:


> Seriously women need to stop wearing the same damn perfume. 3 women in one day. Two of them down the gym, one of them in Tesco.


Which one? so I can buy it too lol


----------



## knightofdespair

unsocial lego said:


> I went out to buy beer. Got distracted and bought groceries instead forgetting the beer. How does that happen?


Never shop when you're hungry...


----------



## knightofdespair

Why the hell do dental problems hurt so much. Dentist carved me up yesterday, my jaw only opens 1/3 of normal now.


----------



## SplendidBob

cinto said:


> Which one? so I can buy it too lol


I DON'T KNOW.

That's what is so especially frustrating :lol. I can't find out either, unless I ask someone wearing it.

Given that this one keeps popping up, it must be really really common though. Maybe I will try to find out.

Would be just like you Cinto to buy it just to troll me though. But bear in mind, unless you come to near where I live, you might just be trolling yourself, since its not super awesome


----------



## SplendidBob

It's only a step up from a perfume I smelled once on an old lady. Not during a sexual encounter you understand, just she was there in Tesco scanning peas through the self service till and she caught my nose. Her scent was totally one dimensional. Like, the perfume was just a single flower, or something. Very boring.

Anyway, point being, this fragrance is quite similar, its got a sorta perfumey genericness to it, and then a cloying sweetness. It's not the best.


----------



## Shylife2017

Leaving my job?


----------



## cinto

splendidbob said:


> I DON'T KNOW.
> 
> That's what is so especially frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't find out either, unless I ask someone wearing it.
> 
> Given that this one keeps popping up, it must be really really common though. Maybe I will try to find out.
> 
> Would be just like you Cinto to buy it just to troll me though. But bear in mind, unless you come to near where I live, you might just be trolling yourself, since its not super awesome












I failed to think of that







But also, I read something like perfume, 3 different women wearing it, and thought which one is this? I like perfumes.

If i ever take a plane just to troll someone, I'm done. I have a real freakin' problem.


----------



## Reset Button

Obsessive people?


----------



## SplendidBob

cinto said:


> :haha
> 
> I failed to think of that :doh I read something like perfume, 3 different women wearing it, and thought which one is this? I like perfumes.
> 
> If i ever take a plane just to troll someone, I'm done. I have a real freakin' problem.


Well I like male fragrances as it happens (a recent little mini hobby of mine). I have a few cheapo ones atm, this particular one *could* be the female version of Cerruti 1881 actually, as that is fairly simple and popular. So if you happen to have the female version of that, can you do me a favour and smell it and let me know if its that one please? :lol

Re the plane thing, can I be sure it hasn't been you all along? .


----------



## tehuti88

* *





It makes me feel like scum to say it, but I'm starting to grow irritated when people reach out to me in friendship. It doesn't happen very much anymore, but it's happened twice on Reddit since my return so far. The first one said they wanted to chat about an interest of mine which I'd mentioned nobody being into (yeah, sure you do); the second one, I have no clue why she asked me to message her to be friends, she just said she could identify with me. (It was a comment about me having only one online friend, I didn't give any personal details or anything unless she snooped through my history, and my history is mostly just me complaining, too. So what is there for her to "identify" with? Complaining? Hardly a good basis for a friendship.)

I've gone down this road so many damn times. I used to take people up on the offer. I used to figure, if you're lonely, you shouldn't be picky. They almost never had anything in common with me, and the few who did, never stayed in touch for long. Anyway, the ones with nothing in common, we'd grow resentful writing to each other (because _we had nothing in common_), and it would just die out, and I'd be glad it was over but bitter that it had happened yet again. And so now, when somebody reaches out a hand, I KNOW how it'll go, and it irritates me.

All I can think is, why are you bothering me. We have nothing in common. You don't know anything about me. You don't know what a sucky friend I am and how one of us will just leave the other hanging so why bother. Even if you THINK we have something in common, like a shared interest, we don't. I'll be the only one blithering about it while you get bored. You just think you want to be friends with me for whatever dumb reason, but you're wrong. Scores of people have thought the same thing before you and they were wrong too, what makes you think you're the exception.

...Then there are the even more annoying people who get angry and try to guilt me because they KNEW we had nothing in common but they felt I should have befriended them just the same. I'm sorry, my brain doesn't work that way. We have nothing significant in common, it's nice to be acquaintances, I will be friendly, but I have no investment in taking time to get to know you or getting you to know me. And I really don't want to deal with your passive-aggressive comments when I'm not the fantastic, super friend you thought I'd be. Been there, done that.

...

I hate being so angry and bitter and pushing away the very few people who _do_ reach out. :sigh But I KNOW how this goes. I'm tired of the effort and the pain. Yes, it'd be nice someday to meet that one person who really does mean it and clicks with me, but by now I don't think that person exists. By now, I'm _just_ complaining about how this person doesn't exist. I'm _not _complaining in the hopes that somebody will reach out to me and try to force a connection where there is none.

Tl;dr, I don't want pity friends. I think that's what I'm meaning to say. Unfortunately, most people aren't aware that that's what they are, is pity friends, and they just think I'm a b**** for not accepting the offer. Sucks.




I haven't proofed this, so if anybody replies to it (I don't mind if nobody does, I realize I sound like a complete b****), please be aware the content may change at a later time, but I don't know, maybe I should leave it as is for once.

Neh I change my mind, I'm done with this post.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray that haircut place is open tomorrow...fingers crossed I need one bad.


----------



## tea111red

the situation w/ this guy at work is strangely similar to the situation w/ my brother and this older woman (and she is A LOT older....over 15 yrs older) who apparently is his gf.

:sus


----------



## tea111red

i :haha when i heard my brother had to break up a fight between his new "gf" and her mother.

sounded pretty familiar. :lol


----------



## tookmostofmytime

I'm thinking how long it takes to get to 15 posts so that I can private message someone.


----------



## BAH

Boop


----------



## Blue Dino

I really despise people who would try to go out of their way to try to insult others' intelligence in front of a large group of people, in an attempt to make that person look horrible while making oneself look superior and smart. I know someone like that personally and he has done this through a long long time. He has also done this to me so many times. I just want to splash a hot coffee to his face when he does. Yet no one ever has notice or call him out for it. He gets away with it every time and everyone still likes him. He knows this and is doing this more and more now. Ironic thing is, he lacks so much common sense and always gets himself into bad situations out of his own stupidity. Yet everyone thinks he's so smart and respects him. He also always complains to me about how stupid and slow learning everyone is and I just always had the urge to scream to him "you're pretty darn stupid yourself!" 

I really hate people like this.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Blue Dino

People like that like attention, even bad reactions are attention. If you react he gets what he wants, attention. Just ignore him and that includes looking at him. Play with your phone and ignore him.

In addition, he is only projecting his issues, fears onto others to feel better. Reverse what he says and you'll see what he is really saying and it's all about him. It should have no effect on you emotionally if think that way.

What you'll find out is people around him are just like him personality wise, brought up in a similar way. So they tend to enjoy that sort of behaviour.

It goes back to how they were brought up, where they were left alone a lot or ignored. Hence why they seek attention.


----------



## tea111red

i saw this cashier/bagger tell his coworker the way he bagged this person's groceries made his OCD happy. 

i thought, "now that's someone i'd probably like." 

he seemed pretty likable....his honesty and his lightheartedness was attractive.

haha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tea111red

:lol


----------



## Winds

At least I'm not the only one who can't go back to sleep.


----------



## tehuti88

Every time I start to feel a little more confident about describing myself as "probably on the spectrum" (because, with no official diagnosis, I can't say I AM autistic), someone reminds me why I should just keep my mouth shut. 


* *





Part of the comment I got:



> Lots of people nowadays seem to be 'pretty sure they are on the spectrum'. Here's the thing, we're ALL on the spectrum, because it's a spectrum which goes from completely neurotypical, to basically unable to carry out any normal human interaction. If you were actually autistic to the degree where it actually mattered, trust me you would not be in any doubt about it.


My reply, which is long and whiny and stupid and they'll probably just harp on me some more if they bother reading it:



> (Sorry this runs long and is off topic, I have no Tl;dr.)
> 
> >If you were actually autistic to the degree where it actually mattered, trust me you would not be in any doubt about it.
> 
> I have many traits of what used to be called Asperger's, and it was suggested to me by my former psychologist (as well as by another person with Asperger's) but she never followed up on it. My therapy for social anxiety disorder was a horrible failure and I can't help but wonder if it's because the "wrong" thing was being treated.
> 
> I've always had great difficulty connecting with people who don't share my interests (I relate to interests more than to people), trouble socializing (I'm kind of naive and can't always tell when others are joking, thus I hate being teased), have obsessive interests (used to bore people talking about them incessantly), need to adhere to strict routine (this was diagnosed as OCD), lots of sensory issues, excellent with grammar/language but horrible with anything related to math/spatial relations (probable dyscalculia), low tolerance for frustration (I throw temper tantrums), loathe eye contact and being touched, etc.
> 
> All of this has caused me great trouble, pain, and loneliness all my life, to the point that I've been nearly a shut-in the past 20yrs and unable to work. (Only time I ever made friends IRL was in a school environment, and they moved on.) But there wasn't much awareness of high-functioning autism when I was young, and everyone has always just assumed I'm "high maintenance/picky" or "like making people miserable."
> 
> So, I've been nonfunctional as an adult (dependent on my parents at age 41) and isolated most of my life.  I don't know if this counts as "mattering," but I didn't want it to seem like I was just tossing the term out there with little to back it up.
> 
> I'm an older woman (though I've been this way all my life), and most of the info out there about autism pertains to younger men, so it's impossible for me to be 100% positive. I've seen how others react to "self-diagnosis" (your comment included), so even though I'm as sure as I can be in my own mind, I can't claim without doubt, to others, that I'm autistic. (I also have no better way to describe this aside from "on the spectrum," even if that's inaccurate. Wasn't aware it was until now, so I apologize. I'm still learning about this.)
> 
> I would actually like to be tested but it's not an option for me. So I have to remain in doubt.


Cripes. There are even autism sites where they use "on the spectrum" to refer to the spectrum of people who are autistic, not "normal" (can't remember the right term for normal right now, sorry). The condition itself is called AUTISM SPECTRUM DISORDER! Suddenly it's incorrect to use that...?

Not to mention that their not-so-subtle hint that I'm just labeling myself because it's cool only proves my point, and seems to disprove their claim, because short of an official diagnosis, I HAVE to have doubt. I can't self-diagnose and they basically just said I can't! Yet I'm supposed to just "know," without doubt? If everybody who's autistic has NO DOUBT about it if it's obvious enough to matter, then how come there are so many people who've lived entire lives of misery and being misunderstood and are only JUST NOW being diagnosed...?

So you can only think of yourself as autistic if it affects your life in a way that "matters," huh...? Who aside from a psychiatrist can decide that? I thought it was a SPECTRUM that affects everyone differently...

I'm kind of hoping they just assumed my life has been easier than my first comment let on, otherwise...I don't know. Just seems like whether I label myself or don't label myself (and I label myself not to be cool but to try to figure out my problems), I'm going to be misunderstood and/or piss SOMEBODY off.


----------



## Blue Dino

@ANX1

Interesting analysis. I definitely do sense some self-insecurity in play for his part. Thank you  .


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

*I think*



tehuti88 said:


> _Two_ alt account/trolls in one day! What are the odds.
> 
> Actually, pretty good.


I think you are SAS's official troll hunter.

I still need to watch that movie btw.


----------



## Wren611

That feeling when you're having a conversation you're not entirely understanding, but then you're like: :idea

Then 10 seconds later you realise: :get


----------



## Kevin001

Please be open


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm thinking about how can somebody 2 years younger than you can be your step child. They older enough to be your sister. What the heck man. I can see a role model and a mentor but a daughter?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@feels It's a long story. Basically, he's some psycho dude I was in an open relationship with. He wanted to pick up this one dude from McDonald's to take to his place and it seemed like the other dude was trying to be flirtatious, so he gave me some outfits. My bf was waiting at McDonalds before we even went in to eat until this guy came up to us. Seems like it was a setup to me. He took the dude to his place and the guy wanted me to sit next to him. Hope that isn't TMI. I asked him if my bf said it was ok and I believed him. And it went from there. Then, I told my bf about it and he said it was fine at first. Hours later, he was upset about it. Got into an argument and he started beating on me. Apparently, it was my fault. Then, he told me I had to sit there and do nothing until I apologized. I told him I wasn't apologizing for nothing. I really didn't want to. Yesterday, he finally started being less controlling about it. He reminds me of my dad with how controlling he can be and seeming like a good person in public. But he's a psycho. I don't think there's any way I could do anything about it. His grandfather is crazy just like him. He'll believe him over me no matter what. 
@ChronicallyChronic I could but I'd have to face consequences from him and his grandfather. I've been threatened to be put in jail before. :/


----------



## cinto

splendidbob said:


> Well I like male fragrances as it happens (a recent little mini hobby of mine). I have a few cheapo ones atm, this particular one *could* be the female version of Cerruti 1881 actually, as that is fairly simple and popular. So if you happen to have the female version of that, can you do me a favour and smell it and let me know if its that one please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re the plane thing, can I be sure it hasn't been you all along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LMAO!

I'll be back. This time I'll be sure to wear 'Clinique Aromatics Elixir'







described as similar to "cats, mothballs, and fruitcakes" (just for you.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Every time I start to feel a little more confident about describing myself as "probably on the spectrum" (because, with no official diagnosis, I can't say I AM autistic), someone reminds me why I should just keep my mouth shut.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the comment I got:
> 
> My reply, which is long and whiny and stupid and they'll probably just harp on me some more if they bother reading it:
> 
> Cripes. There are even autism sites where they use "on the spectrum" to refer to the spectrum of people who are autistic, not "normal" (can't remember the right term for normal right now, sorry). The condition itself is called AUTISM SPECTRUM DISORDER! Suddenly it's incorrect to use that...?
> 
> Not to mention that their not-so-subtle hint that I'm just labeling myself because it's cool only proves my point, and seems to disprove their claim, because short of an official diagnosis, I HAVE to have doubt. I can't self-diagnose and they basically just said I can't! Yet I'm supposed to just "know," without doubt? If everybody who's autistic has NO DOUBT about it if it's obvious enough to matter, then how come there are so many people who've lived entire lives of misery and being misunderstood and are only JUST NOW being diagnosed...?
> 
> So you can only think of yourself as autistic if it affects your life in a way that "matters," huh...? Who aside from a psychiatrist can decide that? I thought it was a SPECTRUM that affects everyone differently...
> 
> I'm kind of hoping they just assumed my life has been easier than my first comment let on, otherwise...I don't know. Just seems like whether I label myself or don't label myself (and I label myself not to be cool but to try to figure out my problems), I'm going to be misunderstood and/or piss SOMEBODY off.


I'm 98% sure you are female type!autistic. The symptoms are slightly different from male typical autism (with important overlaps,) but it's still kind of obvious when you know what to look for.

The most autistic person I've ever known is a walking stereotype of male autism, it's obvious. He even has a special interest about trains haha, his communication style is definitely stereotypically autistic. However he has never been diagnosed.

I'm probably autistic too tbh but I think very mildly? (compared to the extreme autists I talk to, but not compared to normal folk who have picked up on the weirdness for most of my life,) I think I have undiagnosed ASD, ADHD, and AvPD and I also have some schizophrenic-spectrum like symptoms but very very mildly and I think that's because autism and schizophrenia appear to be outcomes of the same syndrome. And btw all of these things are just labels for extreme Human variation that doesn't fit into the norm. Oftentimes peope,with essentially different disorders/etiologies but similar clusters of traits/symptoms will get the same diagnosis. I think BPD is particuarly bad as a diagnosis since it lumps together people dealing with trauma, female type autism and 'I couldn't find another label for your emotional problems' together and is over diagnosed.

That's another thing that adds to my feeling you are. You were diagnosed as schizotypal PD before you said.
Also because you have,SA, and you're asexual:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_differences_in_autism


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Trying to make gingerbread for the first time ever!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ominous Indeed said:


> Trying to make gingerbread for the first time ever!


I'll send you my address. Thanks for my xmas present! :grin2:

PS

I'm thinking how nice these Walkers Licorice toffees are. om nom


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Blue Dino

You're welcome. 

He will try to regain your attention if you ignore him by projecting. That's the cue to walk away for a little bit and come back later.

Basically setting your boundaries (refuse to be treated that way). By staying there and arguing, you are letting him abuse you.

You can't control others reactions, but you can control your reaction.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Pete Beale said:


> I'll send you my address. Thanks for my xmas present! :grin2:
> 
> PS
> 
> I'm thinking how nice these Walkers Licorice toffees are. om nom


Since, this is your xmas present you get to decide. I have made the gingerbread dough and it is in the fridge cooling.

I was thinking of making the gingerbreads very small, maybe sphere shaped so that I could dip them in chocolate. What do you think? Thumbs up or down? 

Or maybe you have an even better idea..


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ominous Indeed said:


> Since, this is your xmas present you get to decide. I have made the gingerbread dough and it is in the fridge cooling.
> 
> I was thinking of making the gingerbreads very small, maybe sphere shaped so that I could dip them in chocolate. What do you think? Thumbs up or down?
> 
> Or maybe you have an even better idea..


Stem ginger and white chocolate ganache, inside a light ginger biscuit shell, dipped in white choc, with a dusting or coating of gold leaf maybe?


----------



## Steve French

I can forgive most grammar and punctuation faults, but using ellipsis unnecessarily bothers the hell out of me.


----------



## Myosr

Is SAS more boring than usual or what? -__-

It feels odd, hmm.


----------



## Lohikaarme

:boogie:banana:yay


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> Is SAS more boring than usual or what? -__-
> 
> It feels odd, hmm.


I just came in here to make this exact post lmao.

I basically just post crap here now, and spend more time talking with people on other sites.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Found a new skincare routine that's working nicely for me. Finally....


----------



## Wanderlust26

I only have one healthy orchid that has a chance of blooming next year. It's growing roots like crazy! I'm trying not to get my hopes up though. 
Oh, I got carried away with buying several of them when I first got into the orchid hobby. Lesson learned....


----------



## Crisigv

Lol, I'm playing private detective for my sister right now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Lol, I'm playing private detective for my sister right now.


Sounds interesting.


----------



## Nitrogen

Feeling lonely and desperate to connect with other people but it's very tough given my personality and how I lurk more than I do actually interact... and one of my closer friends has been in a bad spot lately, so I don't really want to bother him too much. 

I hate how I get assimilated into some place and all I do is ****ing lurk because I don't know what to say and there's a clique going on and even newer people who come in manage to connect more with everyone there rather than me, even if I've been there for almost a year or more. Avoidant symptoms are so lovely right thanks brain


----------



## Steve French

Had a couple opportunities to drink and one to get high today, passed on them both. Good little test of willpower. As well, I couldn't help but feel something off as I hung out with my chums. It really came down to how I am trying to do something positive with my life, and they are still stuck in the same pattern from five years ago. I can't blame them, but they do tend to help me bring myself down.


----------



## catcharay

Are you kidding me? My boss wants me to correct and print something off for an event tomorrow. On a Saturday. I did not even do the error. Why can't he do it?? So entitled, it's disgusting.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout

There is this German youtuber who makes videos about DIY electronics and stuff. And God does he do everything in the most perfect way possible. I saw a video of him last night about the process of making the videos. He writes a script for every video and goes exactly step by step as he has planned before and goes into great lengths to make sure everything is done correctly. He even checks his pronunciation with a voice recognition software to make sure his pronunciations are correct!

If I had 20% of the organization/determination that this guy has my life would have improved significantly.


----------



## SilentLyric

hope i have a fun weekened


----------



## Myosr

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just came in here to make this exact post lmao.
> 
> *I basically just post crap here now*, and spend more time talking with people on other sites.












:3


----------



## roxslide

Damn why am I so lazy


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I ate way too much and I feel sick, I'm either not eating or this.



Myosr said:


> :3


I'm frequently being the change I don't want to see in the world, by embracing inconvenient truths. Though ideally it will all work out in the end™

As for this forum I ran out of interesting topic ideas a couple of years ago lol, it's all been down hill since then.


----------



## Steve French

Thinking about The Forever War. Such a great novel. One of those that really blew me away, and I know I'll be coming back to for years. And people say genre fiction can't have anything to say, that it ain't worthwhile, Sheeeit. That book had more to say about the common infantryman in the Vietnam War than most anything else I've read written about it. It was clearer through a lens.

To spoil the latter parts of the book a bit, there is this interesting scenario. After traveling at light speed for many years our hero shows up in the future and finds out that homosexuality is the norm. Overpopulation has led to it becoming encouraged, and eventually the law. Heterosexuality is made illegal and then eventually phased out through medical intervention. The future soldiers despise and look down upon the protagonist for his deviant heterosexuality. Killed me. And almost seemed plausible.


----------



## Blue Dino

I just realize outside of thanksgiving and holidays time frame, it is almost impossible to find any grocery stores having Cranberry Sauce stocked. One would think something like this is year round, like jam and jelly preserves.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Sometimes it annoys me I pick up people's emotions so easily, I only seem to pick up negative moods.


----------



## Wren611

I'm not in a good mood, I'm tired and have a bad headache because I didn't sleep well and I had a really disturbing dream before waking up in a panic from it (thankfully I can't remember it, but it's left me feeling weird), I don't see the point in giving a crap about anything anymore, no-one gives a crap about me, and this song keeps going round in my head...


----------



## Wren611

finallyclosed said:


> Endorphins.


That's not what I meant.


----------



## scintilla

Could use a friend right now.


----------



## Chevy396

Wren611 said:


> That's not what I meant.


What other reason is there for anything?


----------



## Kevin001

I swear some people on youtube need to get a life lol.


----------



## Kevin001

scintilla said:


> Could use a friend right now.


:squeeze hope you're ok.


----------



## CNikki

I'd appreciate if you saw me as an actual human being. Otherwise, leave me alone.


----------



## Chevy396

Yesterday when I was hiking, I ran into a woman who was walking the opposite direction with her dog. She was way out of my league (perfect model, tanned soft skin, radiant smile), but she was really friendly and smiley. Somewhere around my age. Even her little dog was perfectly groomed and cute enough to make her look better. Obviously not hurting for money, but didn't look stuck up either.

After we passed each other I almost tripped over myself trying to look back and check her out again. I didn't really hide that I was doing it when we were face to face either. She was looking back at me though. I don't know what to think, lol. Nobody who looks like that would see me as anything other than a mortal.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

finallyclosed said:


> Yesterday when I was hiking, I ran into a woman who was walking the opposite direction with her dog. She was way out of my league (perfect model, tanned soft skin, radiant smile), but she was really friendly and smiley. Somewhere around my age. Even her little dog was perfectly groomed and cute enough to make her look better. Obviously not hurting for money, but didn't look stuck up either.
> 
> After we passed each other I almost tripped over myself trying to look back and check her out again. I didn't really hide that I was doing it when we were face to face either. She was looking back at me though. I don't know what to think, lol. Nobody who looks like that would see me as anything other than a mortal.


Hot lady trail runners are the most torturous. :frown2: lol


----------



## scintilla

Kevin001 said:


> :squeeze hope you're ok.


I'm not at all, but thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

scintilla said:


> I'm not at all, but thank you.


So sorry to hear, not sure how I can help but if I can somehow let me know. Praying for you now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


>


That is so pleasing to watch.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That is so pleasing to watch.


A finger tip firework display. :smile2:


----------



## wmu'14

My scale is wrong. No way am I 220 lbs.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I would like to sit outside and look at the stars, but it's so cold tonight.


----------



## Chevy396

Even though I'm not really sure if I believe in the power of prayer, it still feels nice to hear my little brother say he'll be praying for my health.


----------



## CNikki

Shouldn't have taken an intended hour nap that turned into a 3+ hour one... Wide awake now and needing to be up early.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Pete Beale said:


> A finger tip firework display. :smile2:


That's a good way to describe it. 
@Coincidence lol xD


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like no church for me tomorrow...well not going anywhere I mean lol.


----------



## roxslide

Today was such a weird day, a homeless guy showed up at work with a box and came in shouting (I thought we were going to have to call the police like usual) but after talking to him he found a box of kittens in the back of our building by a dumpster in the rain and cold. 

Two small kittens, a black one and a grey tabby. I think one hasn't even opened his eyes yet. My supervisor has a bleeding heart, so she called her boyfriend to take them to the vet. She's taking care of them right now but we have to find a home for them soon since she can't keep them. We had a customer give us $20 to help cover the vet bill and I gave my supervisor $60. I kind of want one (the black one) but it looks like my roommates won't allow it, sigh. A coworker we texted said her mom was interested so hopefully she takes them.


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> Today was such a weird day, a homeless guy showed up at work with a box and came in shouting (I thought we were going to have to call the police like usual) but after talking to him he found a box of kittens in the back of our building by a dumpster in the rain and cold.
> 
> Two small kittens, a black one and a grey tabby. I think one hasn't even opened his eyes yet. My supervisor has a bleeding heart, so she called her boyfriend to take them to the vet. She's taking care of them right now but we have to find a home for them soon since she can't keep them. We had a customer give us $20 to help cover the vet bill and I gave my supervisor $60. I kind of want one (the black one) but it looks like my roommates won't allow it, sigh. A coworker we texted said her mom was interested so hopefully she takes them.


Should just bring them to the humane society or animal shelter. They'll know how to take care of newborn kittens. It's not easy for a novice to do. Plus kittens get adopted very quickly.


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


> Should just bring them to the humane society or animal shelter. They'll know how to take care of newborn kittens. It's not easy for a novice to do. Plus kittens get adopted very quickly.


We took them to the vet today already and the vet was ok to release them back to my supervisor. I am not sure if one of them hasn't opened its eyes or has eye issues, sorry I was too lazy to type that out. Vet wants to do some more tests on them and after we do that we will try to figure what to do, we have already figured out the no-kill shelter we want to give them to but we first wanted to see if someone trusted could take the kittens first to secure a good home for them.


----------



## mt moyt

wmu'14 said:


> My scale is wrong. No way am I 220 lbs.


so u bought a new scale then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I think I have as many posts that I've deleted, or have written and not posted, as I have actual posted posts. 
(Excluding the ones in the Just For Fun)


----------



## Myosr

- Is cruelty a bad thing?
- in most cases, and in most of the cases you don't think are among them.


----------



## Wren611

My thoughts run faster than I can keep up with. I want to start things before I've finished others, and I never feel I have the time to do everything I want to in a day so I put thing off.

I'm sure this is why, as a child at school, I was constantly told off by my teachers for daydreaming and never finishing my work.


----------



## feels

Really hoping we can get into this new apartment next year. Hopefully they'll call be back today about pricing. I just love that complex and that layout so much.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Wren611 said:


> My thoughts run faster than I can keep up with. I want to start things before I've finished others, and I never feel I have the time to do everything I want to in a day so I put thing off.
> 
> I'm sure this is why, as a child at school, I was constantly told off by my teachers for daydreaming and never finishing my work.


I'm the same and it also mentionned me day dreaming in my reports. :|


----------



## Chris S W

I guess it was just all in my head, all in my imagination. How sad and disappointing. But it's probably better this way; I don't think I'm good enough.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Finally, I can sit down quietly with music and reply to a friend.


----------



## Chevy396

Hotwings in 20...


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I got a bargain Primus Njord Jr stove from TK Maxx for £11 and left it at her house. I want it back. I aint leaving that **** behind.


----------



## venompooisback

Tears* what now. whats the future going to be like


----------



## SofaKing

When your religious beliefs overrule what is in your heart, you're in a cult, not a religion.


----------



## twistix

I need some good news to counteract what I've had today. :sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange

twistix said:


> I need some good news to counteract what I've had today. :sigh


 I hope you get some! :squeeze


----------



## llodell88

im so tired whats going on


----------



## Kevin001

SofaKing said:


> When your religious beliefs overrule what is in your heart, you're in a cult, not a religion.


You know our hearts are naturally wicked right? I cringe when people say trust your heart nowadays.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> You know our hearts are naturally wicked right? I cringe when people say trust your heart nowadays.


I cringe when people give up their choice for their religion.


----------



## Steve French

Thinking on building a rink in the backyard. I figured before that 30' x 30' might be a bit too small, but I think it'll be just right. I'd like to avoid the neighbour kids coming over and wanting to use it however. I guess I'll tell them to **** off when the time comes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Taking procrastination to a whole new level, I am now putting off writing nano 2017 by reading random notes/bits and pieces from failed Nano 2014:


* *




Strange, he thought to himself, how his thoughts manifested as language spoken in his mind. They'd never done that before.

Shakily he got to his feet, it took him a moment of stumbling before he remembered exactly how to walk. Or rather his body remembered. He'd never had legs before.

...

A series of images unexpectedly swam into his mind, making him jump and he turned to look at his superior, realising that he'd put them there. The one who had carried out the operation. He was.... He couldn't quite grasp the emotion in his new brain, satisfied seemed close. The operation was a success.

Though this was a perfectly normal way of communicating before, it felt very strange in his new body, Almost like an invasion. Humans were so... Singular.

...

So he came to be, on Earth. His first day was October the 22nd, 2014. Tasked with the job of observing Human life. It's not the job he'd have chosen for himself, but given his capabilities and rank, he knew he was lucky to have even been given this opportunity at all. Randomly selected as they wanted a variety of entities to examine and report back about different aspects of Humanity, the apparent dominant species, and Earth.

Language was strange. He'd had eyes before, though his vision had been different, but he'd never had ears or vocal chords - the ability to speak and hear. He realised that he often thought in words now. As though there was a person narrating his life. He thought in images too, but the words were still there. Important somehow.

He'd also realised very early on, when a woman had tried to shout at him in words he did not understand but somehow knew was German, that there were many languages that Humans spoke, and that Humans did not innately know any of them. It seemed that simple things were expressed in a haphazard way through something known as 'body language' but it seemed like slightly educated guesswork at best, and the more complex language that required words certainly wasn't universal. He felt that was strangely inefficient.

Note: later he sees a jellyfish in an aquarium, and sees the similarity to his own species, physically, and it bothers him.


----------



## Wren611

Pete Beale said:


> I'm the same and it also mentionned me day dreaming in my reports. :|


My year 3 teacher suspected I had Petit Mal, I used to daydream that much as a child. My poor attention span and the fact I'm so easily distracted might be down to ADD or ADHD or something, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Virgo

I just spent forever editing my profile design.  

Just can't figure out how to change the font color of my username to white, if that's possible.


----------



## Kevin001

Have to go through the bad to get to the good I guess.


----------



## feels

read some of the negative reviews from the complex i'm wanting to move into. the first one was talking about how they were fined $250 for leaving their dog's **** on the grass. hell yes dude this just makes me wanna move in 10x more. as someone who just stepped in dog **** the other day cause they've never enforced that ****ing rule here i applaud them. fine all those *******s please. pick up your dog's poo!! :wife


----------



## funnynihilist

We ain't livin


----------



## Reset Button

I'm worried and scared, it's getting closer.


----------



## Tetragammon

SofaKing said:


> When your religious beliefs overrule what is in your heart, you're in a cult, not a religion.


Agreed. And yet the ones for whom this is true are always in fierce denial. I wish I could just get away from all religious people, forever. Religion is a malignant poison which breeds bigotry and hatred.


----------



## komorikun

I hate this apartment. It's such a dilapidated dump.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I hate this apartment. It's such a dilapidated dump.


 Are there at least no roaches?


----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> read some of the negative reviews from the complex i'm wanting to move into. the first one was talking about how they were fined $250 for leaving their dog's **** on the grass. hell yes dude this just makes me wanna move in 10x more. as someone who just stepped in dog **** the other day cause they've never enforced that ****ing rule here i applaud them. fine all those *******s please. pick up your dog's poo!! :wife


I don't know why people don't pick it up. I always kept bags in my pocket.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

WillYouStopDave said:


> Are there at least no roaches?


Exactly my thinking. I can deal with any dump as long as there's no roaches.


----------



## feels

Arbre said:


> I don't know why people don't pick it up. I always kept bags in my pocket.


hell yeah you're a good person lol. i guess they're just being lazy :wife


----------



## feels

do any of y'all know if you have to eventually increase ssri dosage after so long?? i'm not worried about this anytime soon but i just realized i never asked if they just generally lose effectiveness overtime. i know it probably just depends on the person too


----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> hell yeah you're a good person lol. i guess they're just being lazy :wife


Some people actually came up to me and thanked me for picking up after my dog.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Are there at least no roaches?


No roaches.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No roaches.


 Will the landlord let you do stuff like paint and do other cosmetic stuff yourself? If so, I imagine that you could take that about as far as you wanted to and make it seem like a nicer place.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> I hate this apartment. It's such a dilapidated dump.


No flatmate watching TV to the late hours of night?


----------



## harrison

I'm thinking I'll probably need more medication.

Also, where the hell do all these new people come from?


----------



## doe deer

i need to stop taking painkillers and sleeping pills. i can't sleep without them and my kidneys hurt.


----------



## Kevin001

doe deer said:


> i need to stop taking painkillers and sleeping pills. i can't sleep without them and my kidneys hurt.


:serious:


----------



## roxslide

I've been in a rut lately. Hmm.


----------



## Chevy396

I've spent decades training myself in everything related to networking and writing code that I possibly could, so that when the age of connectivity came about I could be a god. Now that it's happening, I am so beat up and burned out that I can't capitalize on it. Here's hoping I can get back into good enough shape to at least run a tech business without doing all of the work. Stress effects you 100x more when you're sitting at the computer writing code all day (and night). I think I will just issue commands from my phone while I'm out hiking or getting laid. Let my minions, I mean employees do all the hard stuff.


----------



## harrison

My shrink is retiring so I finally made an apointment to see him before he goes. I haven't seen him for ages but he's actually quite a nice guy and he knows me a bit. I have trouble trusting these people but I should try.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Will the landlord let you do stuff like paint and do other cosmetic stuff yourself? If so, I imagine that you could take that about as far as you wanted to and make it seem like a nicer place.


The paint job is fine. Trying to improve this place is like putting lipstick on a pig. The reality is the kitchen and bathroom need major renovation. All the cabinets should be replaced. The fridge, oven, and heaters need to replaced. The carpet should be replaced with wood laminate. The bathroom fan needs to be replaced. Barely even works at all. The kitchen only has an exhaust fan that blows the air around the room, not out of the apartment. There is no medicine cabinet in the bathroom. Just sooo many problems.



ANX1 said:


> No flatmate watching TV to the late hours of night?


No. That roommate never stayed up past midnight though. He just liked to watch TV whenever he was at home. Loved that boob tube.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> do any of y'all know if you have to eventually increase ssri dosage after so long?? i'm not worried about this anytime soon but i just realized i never asked if they just generally lose effectiveness overtime. i know it probably just depends on the person too


Meh varies. Most people are fine but some do have to go up some.


----------



## roxslide

So many crazies at work today jeez


----------



## tea111red

the way this person said they love cherry vanilla ice cream made me think of some 50s wholesome TV show.

:stu


----------



## Steve French

I have gone down the rabbit hole and done some research, to come to the conclusion that "thick" actually just means "fat" or "obese". Jury still out on "thicc". Never got the appeal of fat folds and cottage cheese arses, but to each their own.


----------



## komorikun

I want to sleep forever and ever and ever. Never want to leave my bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> No. That roommate never stayed up past midnight though. He just liked to watch TV whenever he was at home. Loved that boob tube.


Woah. :eek


----------



## Dissonance

We both had our points, and in post reflection, maybe I have to step back and wonder things about myself. Though I hope you stepped back and saw your own flaws, the parts of you that came out that seemed like paranoia. In the end I believe you were seeking things, just like I was, a perfect person, something neither of us are.


----------



## roxslide

My cat is being really cute and cuddly right now :mushy


----------



## Blue Dino

Just one despair worry after another.


----------



## alienbird

I hate that I can't relate to the women on this site. Or the men either, really.


----------



## SplendidBob

****, was benzo'd and kratomed last night, cant remember anything of what I did. Erm, think I sent @komorikun a pm . Vague memory of that. Just read it back, not too bad lol. Hopefully I didn't send anyone else anything.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Hopefully I didn't send anyone else anything.


Love how you've styled your pubic hair mate. Really matches your new do and facial hair. :wink2:

:b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Grand said:


> I hate that I can't relate to the women on this site. Or the men either, really.


Why can't you relate?


----------



## alienbird

Pete Beale said:


> Why can't you relate?


A lot of people here have jobs, friends, partners, at least some level of independence, etc.
I'm in my mid-twenties and still living with my parents, no job, no car, no life basically. Don't go out alone ever. Haven't had any friends offline since I was around 14-15 years old. Didn't finish school (college) because of anxiety.

Kind of depresses me more, which is why I realize again this site is probably bad for my mental health.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Just realized that I spoke to you the other day Grand. lol The avatar change got me.


----------



## Barakiel

There used to be quite a few catgirls and catboys on this site. Where’d they wander off to?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I love my aloe vera lotion. I have two big bottles to last me a long time.


----------



## Chris S W

I'd like to live in the countryside, or live in the city, up high, in a tall residential building, and with my soul mate of course. And I want a new job, a good job.


----------



## Steve French

I've reached around 400 words on the memrise french. Of course, it isn't very efficient. They beat you over the head with things that you already have memorized. Every one of the convenient srs systems kind of sucks in the end. And they always throw in some retarded phrase that I am never going to use and can't skip. They are asking me to review "does your boyfriend have a job?". I can't seem to remember that damn translation, as I don't really give a rat's arse and I know I'll never use it. And I can't just skip it. Lingvist seems promising. I'm trying out that one. Learned 64 words in 12 minutes on my first go round there. Though I already knew half of them.


----------



## shyvr6

Hmm, it's a cold and dreary mid-November day here and the ice cream truck guy is slowly driving by the neighborhood ringing its bell. I don't know if he's desperate for business, but it might be time to hang it up for the year.


----------



## harrison

God I'm so glad the weather is getting hot. It changes my whole mood.


----------



## Chris S W

Avoidant Personality Disorder. People with the disorder wish desperately for affection but can't reach for it, or reciprocate it when given.


----------



## SofaKing

The end of me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Grand said:


> A lot of people here have jobs, friends, partners, at least some level of independence, etc.
> I'm in my mid-twenties and still living with my parents, no job, no car, no life basically. Don't go out alone ever. Haven't had any friends offline since I was around 14-15 years old. Didn't finish school (college) because of anxiety.
> 
> Kind of depresses me more, which is why I realize again this site is probably bad for my mental health.


People just don't talk about it when they have worse problems, or tend to avoid talking about it. You're not actually alone in those things.



Barakiel said:


> There used to be quite a few catgirls and catboys on this site. Where'd they wander off to?


lol I was thinking about Raeden the other day while posting something related because I remembered her signature lol. (Not to mention the other things on profile.)


----------



## riverbird

I have 186 download credits left on DepositPhotos from when I was regularly publishing stories a few years back and making book covers. Should probably put those to use.


----------



## Fruitcake

I wish I wasn't so scared of befriending women, I feel happiest and most comfortable hanging out in areas of the internet that mostly have women posting, but I'm too scared to befriend women irl or online. I want friends so bad. I'm going to go shower and get ready because I'm going to a skating class this afternoon. Hopefully there will be some nice people there and it will make me feel better to be around them even if I'm too scared to talk to them much. It's just sometimes it makes me sadder because other people are socialising and it reminds me that I'm not like that. It usually makes me happier if I put in effort to talk and be friendly though. I'll try that.

I'm not sure how much of my loneliness is because I missed my meds sometimes this week. I really hope it's mostly that. I hate that I actually feel like I could be a likeable friend if I happened to meet the right people but I just don't meet that many people and am so shy when I do.

Lately most of the time when I get sad and lonely I'm just like, "it's okay, I'll just keep going, I can make friends, maybe I'll have friends soon, " but it's been years and takes so much energy and it's so hard. It's hard to keep going when so many things go wrong.

Actually I just remembered sometimes I feel better chatting to random streamers on twitch so if skating class makes me more depressed instead of cheering me up, I can look forward to that. It sort of feels like having a short-term friend sometimes.


----------



## Steve French

I decided to check my credit rating, after much trepidation. Came up 665. In the "fair" range. I expected much worse, but I guess actually paying off your debts boosts it quite a bit. Starting to think real hard about it. I think I might need some loans next year and I'd like to up it a bit before then. 

As a side note, they really need to start implementing basic finance in school. Despite being a very important thing, they didn't even touch on it in high school. Not that that would have helped me with my lack of self control in the past, but the general knowledge would have been nice rather than discovering it through trial and error.


----------



## tehuti88

Very cute guy in the photo thread. No way in hell will I tell him.

Guys always seem to be mortified when I compliment them. Compliment from me is like an insult.


----------



## Crisigv

All I am good for is making people mad and annoyed, and upset. I'm no good to keep around.


----------



## alienbird

Pete Beale said:


> Just realized that I spoke to you the other day Grand. lol The avatar change got me.


Yeah, just me complaining about relationships again, basically. :lol
I think people forget me because I like to change my avatars up. Maybe I subconsciously do it so I'm forgotten.



Persephone The Dread said:


> People just don't talk about it when they have worse problems, or tend to avoid talking about it. You're not actually alone in those things.


Maybe so, but I feel alone in those things. When people talk about how they're losers when they're at a more... socially acceptable place in life, it makes me question myself again. I realize it's dumb, but it happens automatically.

I actually like myself when I'm alone, but throw me in with other people or have me try making connections and I'm back to being annoyingly self-loathing again. I'm sure there is jealousy there, because deep down I want those things.


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I was thinking about Raeden the other day while posting something related because I remembered her signature lol. (Not to mention the other things on profile.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Grand said:


> Yeah, just me complaining about relationships again, basically. :lol
> I think people forget me because I like to change my avatars up. Maybe I subconsciously do it so I'm forgotten.
> 
> Maybe so, but I feel alone in those things. When people talk about how they're losers when they're at a more... socially acceptable place in life, it makes me question myself again. I realize it's dumb, but it happens automatically.
> 
> I actually like myself when I'm alone, but throw me in with other people or have me try making connections and I'm back to being annoyingly self-loathing again. I'm sure there is jealousy there, because deep down I want those things.


Yeah I know how you feel because I do the same thing (although I never actually feel good/neutral about my current lifestyle.) Seeing that makes me want to share certain things less though, and I think it might have the same impact on other people too, so you can't actually know. I think people filter what they post here. Obviously not everyone on this forum is dealing with the same things either or the same level of anxiety or avoidance.



Barakiel said:


>


I know in anime guys are girls, but he's basically coded as female why are the girls children for me even by anime standards and I always know (actually no, but still.)


----------



## SplendidBob

Going to pick up some books to borrow from a woman who was an old nemesis of mine in our teenage years. Spoke to her at a partly and we seemed to get on rather swimmingly. I half suspect she wants to finger me though, despite being married. Nonetheless, we got on well and she is well connected in the craft arena so can't harm things to try to fan the flames o friendship.

Just need to watch out she doesn't finger me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> All I am good for is making people mad and annoyed, and upset. I'm no good to keep around.


Don't say that.  :hug :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

hurried away quickly when i saw this "familiar" car come from around the corner and down the street i was on.


----------



## funnynihilist

Brullish


----------



## coeur_brise

The more I go in there, the more of an artist i feel. I took a drawing pencil into that cold, sterile environment and it almost drove me to be a starving artist or Oprah or something creative/meaningful. By god. i don't even draw. I had to go home to listen to something that sparks the imagination. Pierre and the wolf? By a Soviet artiste? Please! I think I'll revive that age old dream of doing nothing... sigh


----------



## forgetmylife

i hope that decision isn't going to be a major life-long/changing mistake... 
how could I have forgotten that one bad decision can change your life forever, that life can change in an instant and there's no going back.

**** i hope it is just my anxiety/paranoia again :/

fingers crossed

(no I have not potentially harmed someone, only myself)


----------



## Kevin001

I shouldn't have drank that energy drink before bed, stomach is killing me now ugh.


----------



## planthappy89

I'm thinking I have no idea how to interact with people on these forums. I'm thinking it's just another dead end on my search at making connections with humans. I'm thinking, "****, I have a ton of things to do today and I really just want to sleep". I'm wondering if anyone else on this forum lives by me.


----------



## funnynihilist

Hungry


----------



## SofaKing

To this world, I'm not even a pimple on a pickle.

Oh well, as the quotation goes...either get busy living or...


----------



## feels

yo when is our evolution gonna do away with toenails??? :wife all these mother****ers do is get ingrown and i have to dig them out and they're just useless. fingernails can stay


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> yo when is our evolution gonna do away with toenails??? :wife all these mother****ers do is get ingrown and i have to dig them out and they're just useless. fingernails can stay


Pics? :laugh:


----------



## Tongue Twisted

This gif sums up my thoughts right now


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Kevin001 said:


> Pics? :laugh:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

What the actual **** is wrong with my brother?
He just falls asleep at the most ridiculous hours. He fell asleep at 7PM. Who ****ing does that for ****'s sake?
What's wrong with him? I think he's ****ing stress level is so high he doesn't even sleep some nights.

**** this whole family.


----------



## funnynihilist

"Post a pic of your jacked up nail RIGHT NOW"


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> To this world, I'm not even a pimple on a pickle.
> 
> Oh well, as the quotation goes...either get busy living or...


:squeeze


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> :squeeze


Thanks...I'm just having a difficult time lately. My whole life and measure of self worth is tied up in my career. Big mistake...but that's how I'm wired.

And I'm especially sensitive as the remainder of my career life winds down that I'm not doing anything fulfilling...therefore life isn't fulfilling.

Not a healthy way to think, but that's a difficult re-wiring job for my brain.

I counsel others... work for a living...never live for working. Don't make my mistake.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Pics? :laugh:





funnynihilist said:


> "Post a pic of your jacked up nail RIGHT NOW"


y'all are killing me :b


----------



## feels

boyfriend and i have been making more vegan meals and our price for groceries is getting super cheap because of this. dunno why people say being vegan is only for the rich. and our fridge is looking colorful as hell lol


----------



## Winds

I should have noticed that, but honestly I wasn't even paying attention.



planthappy89 said:


> *I'm thinking I have no idea how to interact with people on these forums.* I'm thinking it's just another dead end on my search at making connections with humans. I'm thinking, "****, I have a ton of things to do today and I really just want to sleep". I'm wondering if anyone else on this forum lives by me.


That's actually a common feeling shared by many while browsing here.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> y'all are killing me :b


Guess that is a no :crying:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Cake. I'm thinking about cake.
Not just any cake; A very specific cake that is being kept in the refrigerator as we speak.

Not for long though, not for long...


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Guess that is a no :crying:


lol https://i.imgur.com/aYw6AVl.jpg the big one is the one that i just had to dig out. doesn't look as jacked as it feels. oh and there's remnants of a pedicure. found out that pedicures are like torture


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> lol https://i.imgur.com/aYw6AVl.jpg the big one is the one that i just had to dig out. doesn't look as jacked as it feels. oh and there's remnants of a pedicure. found out that pedicures are like torture


Oh thanks, cute foot lmao. Yeah not that bad though .


----------



## funnynihilist

feels said:


> lol https://i.imgur.com/aYw6AVl.jpg the big one is the one that i just had to dig out. doesn't look as jacked as it feels. oh and there's remnants of a pedicure. found out that pedicures are like torture


Looks like mines, minus the pedi leftovers lol


----------



## Wren611

They say life begins at 30, but I don't understand what life is all about.


----------



## tea111red

uke i don't even know if i care to ever go back to nursing school at this point.

dealing w/ the family members.....uke

uke uke uke

can't stand working w/ other people much/having co-workers, either.


----------



## tea111red

https://www.theworkathomewoman.com/jobs-loners/

none of these really interest me, though.

:stu


----------



## ALoneLostSoul

Another day of abject loneliness and isolation.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Wren611 said:


> They say life begins at 30, but I don't understand what life is all about.


It's 40 actually. Life begins at 40.

I'll be 40 soon. My 30's were better than my 20's, but I've still wasted the vast majority of that decade as well. :frown2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My dad said he was talking to a tech support person who was 5'2" and they described the size of their PC tower case by talking about cutting themselves up to fit inside it lol (because it's half their size or something.)


----------



## roxslide

Ugh I'm really annoyed. What am I even doing on here tbh. I've met some really cool people on here but for the most part this place frustrates me a lot. I was on here because I was avoiding just that, but starting to feel like it's just easier to try to meet people irl or even in other circles, there seems to be a lower ratio of jerks out there than here in my experience.


----------



## cybernaut

Sometimes, 'you' have to be one the one who judge the people who interview you. I feel as if I've mostly been selected by sh^tty companies with poor etiquette, communication, and organization. Maybe this is a sign that I need to expand my area of focus to something else that I'm currently considering. I'm definitely not choosing to limit myself.


----------



## ALoneLostSoul

So fed up. No one to talk to today again. Total silence. Another depressing day


----------



## Wren611

Pete Beale said:


> *It's 40 actually. Life begins at 40.*
> 
> I'll be 40 soon. My 30's were better than my 20's, but I've still wasted the vast majority of that decade as well. :frown2:


Then it's moved up a decade since I last heard the phrase. That's what I grew up hearing.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Wren611 said:


> Then it's moved up a decade since I last heard the phrase. That's what I grew up hearing.


Maybe its different for men and women?

I read one guy say, the saying comes from your testosterone levels dropping to a point where you can stop thinking about women finally, and focus on other things in life instead lol, but doubt that will the case with me, ffs lol

Anyway I hope you do you're 30's better than I bloody did mine, and life can begin for me at 40!!!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## Pongowaffle

It is crazy how fast some people can move in their lives in an instant. I know a few people who have been slow and stagnant with their lives. One spark happens. Either a new job or a new relationship. Within a year or just months, they are talking marriage and kids. I listen to them. But I think back a few months ago, you were single, alone and your daily plans were going home binging on Hulu and Netflix for the night. Crazy. It makes me realize it can happen to many people if they just go out and strive for it. Unfortunately as of now it doesn't seem like I am one of these many people.


----------



## Sus y

roxslide said:


> Ugh I'm really annoyed. What am I even doing on here tbh. I've met some really cool people on here but for the most part this place frustrates me a lot. I was on here because I was avoiding just that, but starting to feel like it's just easier to try to meet people irl or even in other circles, there seems to be a lower ratio of jerks out there than here in my experience.


:frown2: I know the feeling, but the cool people I hope it compensate everything. Here, I have this unrequited :hug for you :b


----------



## funnynihilist

Pongowaffle said:


> It is crazy how fast some people can move in their lives in an instant. I know a few people who have been slow and stagnant with their lives. One spark happens. Either a new job or a new relationship. Within a year or just months, they are talking marriage and kids. I listen to them. But I think back a few months ago, you were single, alone and your daily plans were going home binging on Hulu and Netflix for the night. Crazy. It makes me realize it can happen to many people if they just go out and strive for it. Unfortunately as of now it doesn't seem like I am one of these many people.


One piece of good luck can change a person's whole direction in life


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> One piece of good luck can change a person's whole direction in life


:yes


----------



## harrison

It's strange how some people can really get under your skin. It doesn't matter how old you are or how much you realise they're bad for you, once they've got their hooks into you you're in serious trouble and it takes a long time to get over them.


----------



## tehuti88

Hello SAS.

Today I needed to be informed again by the highly rational males (since I'm so ignorant and my hormonal mush-brain forgets things easily ops ) that because a minority of pervy weird feeeemails fetishize serial killers and mass murderers and criminals in general (the more murderous though, the better), it must mean the rest of us feeeeeeeeeeeeeemails think--I'm sorry, _feel_ (since thinking is a highly rational activity exclusive to males and we're ruled by our primal hormones and the tingling of our ladyparts)--the same way.

Because, as you surely already know (well, at least if you're a highly rational male--the rest of us need to be told, because our hormonal mush-brains can't retain things for long), we don't feel things individually, we feel through some sort of feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemail osmosis, meaning once one of us feels something, every other feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemail around her starts feeling the same thing. It's fascinating! Read up on it, or better yet, have the highly rational males tell you, they know our minds better than we know ourselves. (Because we're really just that stupid. ops )

I now need to search for sexy male prisoners to make my ladyparts _tingly_! That's the only way I can judge a male's attractiveness, you know, is by the tingling.

...Either that or I have some sort of infection. :| Eh, love, fungus, same difference.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Thanks...I'm just having a difficult time lately. My whole life and measure of self worth is tied up in my career. Big mistake...but that's how I'm wired.
> 
> And I'm especially sensitive as the remainder of my career life winds down that I'm not doing anything fulfilling...therefore life isn't fulfilling.
> 
> Not a healthy way to think, but that's a difficult re-wiring job for my brain.
> 
> I counsel others... work for a living...never live for working. Don't make my mistake.


I've already made that mistake. My job is crappy compared to yours though.


----------



## komorikun

Male or female?


----------



## Amphoteric

No milk for the coffee


----------



## roxslide

Sus y said:


> :frown2: I know the feeling, but the cool people I hope it compensate everything. Here, I have this unrequited :hug for you :b


You're definitely one of the cool people


----------



## funnynihilist

Bishop rook to queen pawn, chick mitt


----------



## alienbird

Oh, I want to say something. Buuuut...


----------



## Lohikaarme

Coincidence said:


> i'm an atheist, but am too desperate.
> i know im in no ones prayers .i am aware maybe i have ****ty attitude+ i kind of sound retarded but i'm too depressed.
> ignore this post


Hey, sorry but bypassing the profanity filter is not permitted, even in image form 
Thanks for understanding!


----------



## coeur_brise

I wanted to change my status to "tú, solo tú" but im too lazy. I need more sad songs in espanol so that I can be the perfect entertainer in a rundown bar somewhere


----------



## EarthDominator

Thinking about alot of things right now, and all of them are negative. But I'm not going to disturb anyone with them. Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I applied to three jobs so far. Just wish I lived right in the city instead of ten minutes away.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Male or female?


 The interviewer? Looks a bit like a guy but sounds like a woman. Don't know.


----------



## Steve French

I went out last night, was the perfect remedy to get me to sleep in time. But I don't remember half of it. Is it alright if I go to my doctor smelling like booze?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's interesting how some people think they can get anywhere productive with me by being disrespectful and having an attitude with me. I'm just going to gift it right back to you


----------



## CNikki

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's interesting how some people think they can get anywhere productive with me by being disrespectful and having an attitude with me. I'm just going to gift it right back to you


I'm going to need that attitude soon as well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm thinking about my life. It feels like one of those long stretch of roads in the desert. You look at it and all you see is dirt, pavement and heat waves until the eyes can't see, and you think, ****, it's going to be a long walk.


----------



## Chevy396

I am officially RF and bluetooth capable.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> The interviewer? Looks a bit like a guy but sounds like a woman. Don't know.


Yeah, that's what I thought. It's a bit unnerving.


----------



## funnynihilist

finallyclosed said:


> I am officially RF and bluetooth capable.


What does that feel like?


----------



## Chevy396

funnynihilist said:


> What does that feel like?


----------



## Chevy396

funnynihilist said:


> What does that feel like?


Actually it feels kind of comforting because it notifies my cardiologist if I have anything weird happening with my heart. I don't like that I needed to get it, but now that I have it I feel better. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## catcharay

I need to stop buying coffee


Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Need a nice woman to go on holiday with. :/

Would love to go hiking this winter with someone. :/


----------



## funnynihilist

Need to use the facilities :/


----------



## Winds

What in the hell did I just get myself into? And folks wonder why I stay in the cut existing in my own universe.


* *


----------



## Evelin N

I am thinking about a beautiful Hungarian lady.....

I encountered her a year ago in my job working on a production line.

We shared more than one glance and i was overwhelmed with her beauty.

I think there was a mutual attraction but i could not control myself around her, i felt like i was drunk. 

She's got frustrated my ability not to pursue her and i left the job due to my lust for her.

I feel like i have been cursed by her and wish i could get her out go my thoughts.

She was different to most girls i have met......


----------



## NovaBubble

I really hate panic attacks... Yesterday I felt like I was finally making some improvement, but today was just a disaster. T-T


----------



## harrison

A painting sold yesterday at Christie's for half a billion dollars Australian and there are quite a few people that don't even think it's genuine.


----------



## Chevy396

harrison said:


> A painting sold yesterday at Christie's for half a billion dollars Australian and there are quite a few people that don't even think it's genuine.


That's incredible. Still, probably a better investment than anything Donald Trump or his son have ever bought. I'm sure they don't buy art though, unless it is of a German Shepard.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Some content on here leaves much to be desired...


----------



## CNikki

I wouldn't blame you if you gave up. I'm a piece of ****.


----------



## thisismeyo

I am thinking about life and how things might be in the future.


----------



## alienbird

Roasted edamame is oddly good.


----------



## Steve French

My beard is beginning to irritate me. I probably ought to take care of it. Or shave it off. I like the look, but damn thing requires maintenance.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I applied to a grocery store today. Thank goodness they had a paper application. So much easier that way. And I have work experience, so I don't see how I can't get me a job.


----------



## roxslide

I never thought I would say this but I think I should go back on medication. I was stubborn and disagreed with most people that know me well that suggested I should go back on meds 

I tend to forget how dysfunctional I really am until I am in a situation where I am reminded of the inconvenient reality that I am seriously abnormal. My anxiety is really out of control, but I just live a very careful life that neatly avoids most of my "triggers" which allows me to fool myself into thinking I've got this down. The second I misstep and step out of my tiny comfort zone I have a total meltdown. I jumped out of my comfort zone again recently and literally every day since has been full of a lot of anxiety and fear, it's kind of unbearable. My behavior has been extremely unusual in response to all the stress I've been in lately. I am obviously not ok lol.


----------



## Karsten

It's exhausting how I complicate things to extraordinary proportions just to avoid a painful reality. I can go down a rabbit hole for MONTHS before I realize the truth is right in front of my face. 

The truth is never as complex as wishful thinking is :lol


Also, my ****ing oven is filthy and I want to clean it before I bake a cheesecake for Thanksgiving.


----------



## cosmicslop

I was in a Thai restaurant tonight and was eavesdropping every now and then on two people on a date next to me. It had to be one of their first dates because first dates like that are lame as hell. It's like advanced small talk where you can't really be completely be yourself yet. I don't even remember what they were talking about. tbh, I would rather go to a bar and play pool. A good first date for me should almost like we're hanging out as friends, expect you can expect a kiss at the end.


----------



## komorikun

cosmicslop said:


> I was in a Thai restaurant tonight and was eavesdropping every now and then on two people on a date next to me. It had to be one of their first dates because first dates like that are lame as hell. It's like advanced small talk where you can't really be completely be yourself yet. I don't even remember what they were talking about. tbh, I would rather go to a bar and play pool. A good first date for me should almost like we're hanging out as friends, expect you can expect a kiss at the end.


Well, if they are strangers then of course it wouldn't be like hanging out with a friend.


----------



## Steve French

My parents are chatting it up about their one friend that they regularly **** on. The guy claims he suddenly came out of a depression after drinking a fifth of rye and a case of beer every day for a year. Somehow he didn't get the dt's or anything, but anyway, he also smoked a bit of grass. My father's conclusion at the end of it all? "I'm glad that marijuana never agreed with me." Not a whit about the huge amount of liquor the guy was imbibing. Damn ignorant ********.


----------



## Blue Dino

It's like each of my worries are trying to keep worsening in order to try to one up each other for my attention. I am so drained and exhausted.


----------



## Steve French

I was having flashbacks to an incident that occurred when I was maybe in the fourth grade. Our teacher instituted a Chinese gift exchange for Christmas. Considering the age involved and the methods used, it had to be a fit of cruelty or stupidity. I had an embarrassing public meltdown when my gift was stolen and I ended up with something awful.

Sometimes I sit there and recall past events of shame and embarrassment. It's hard to clear the mind. Living through them again in memory is almost as bad as the first go round.


----------



## Lohikaarme

me when I skim through news headlines


----------



## Kevin001

Maybe I can go to that conference if I switch days...hmm.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Idk how my mother could possibly be into that stick in the mud she's married to.


----------



## Kevin001

Out of cash already I just went to the bank ugh.


----------



## tehuti88

Just had the "new" Firefox forced upon me. Ugly and chunky looking like Chrome now. The big point they made when I first opened it up is "how much FASTER!" it is.

I open a new tab and click on one in my history. (Never mind that it's halved the number of sites that used to be stored there.) Sit and wait. Nothing happens. Click it again. Sit and wait. Starts to load. Finally loads. Here I am.


...Yeah, really great and "fast" new experience you have here, Firefox! "Fixing" what wasn't even broken. :roll


----------



## tehuti88

Ah, lovely. Loading a page now, it's almost impossible to tell if it's loading or not, because instead of a spinner, there's just a stupid little dot that moves from side to side. And it took far longer to post that than it used to.

Fantastic! I was missing dialup speeds, after all.


----------



## Barakiel

Wish my sleeping schedule wasn’t so messed up. I had to turn down going to the park with my dad today ‘cause I was so tired :/


----------



## funnynihilist

MotifSky said:


> I'm thinking about computers, futurism, I'm wondering what the world will be like in another ten years. It is pretty cool how much things change in a decade, and how much more things will change due to exponential growth.


You are assuming that those changes will be good for average people, I see a soft dystopia coming.


----------



## Lohikaarme

7 am wake up time tomorrow
hnnnnnnnng :crying:


----------



## TheWelshOne

I'm angry again. I have no right to be and I have no *rational reason* to be but I'm just angry for a bunch of reasons, at people who've done nothing wrong. :sigh


----------



## catcharay

Why do girls bend over w their booty shorts, clearly using their sexuality. Can you do it when I'm not there..

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

catcharay said:


> Why do girls bend over w their booty shorts, clearly using their sexuality.


Why not?


----------



## catcharay

RelinquishedHell said:


> Why not?


No problem, and of course no problems for you but I just don't like it when they do it when I'm there. It's just a courtesy thing. Although it's probably an insecurity thing and I'm quick to judge. Perhaps they do it subconsciously because it's wired in evolution to try and attract mates.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I saw a cute girl working at the gas station today. I hardly ever go to that store but I did today and whenever I was about to leave, she said "You have a good day" instead of just have a good day. Don't know if that means anything but it seemed more personal instead of just have a good day. Then, my jacket got caught on one of the shelves and almost knocked everything on it over. It's a really small store. ops


----------



## RelinquishedHell

catcharay said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, and of course no problems for you but I just don't like it when they do it when I'm there. It's just a courtesy thing. Although it's probably an insecurity thing and I'm quick to judge. Perhaps they do it subconsciously because it's wired in evolution to try and attract mates.
Click to expand...

A girl's butt is a work of art. Nothing to to be offended by. Yours probably is too.


----------



## harrison

I had a migraine very early this morning - it's usually flash of light on a screen or from a reflection that'll spark it off. Not much pain nowadays but they just leave me feeling like I've been hit by a truck - but as long as I'm home and can lie down it's actually not such an unpleasant feeling. Just very tired and slightly out of it - a feeling which I've always craved.


----------



## wmu'14

God is always good.


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> God is always good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hm sent pm but nothing in sent messages, I'll just assume that sent I guess? Site seemed to be doing weird things just before so who knows. @Clem Fandango linked me this guy's music which I haven't heard before it's good though shame he overdosed a few days ago only 21 too :/ the intersection of different things is really interesting (also reminds me of Bones so +1)


----------



## discoveryother

she didn't text me for ages. and then hardly anything. bothers me a little bit. i guess she's busy. probably busy. she doesn't get the same amount of thingness from talking as i do because she has other people to talk to. she seems to spend every day with her friends. she can forget about me so easily. i don't know... her words don't match her actions. i should hardly be invested at all at this stage but i feel invested.

i have accepted that they are a troll. must be. its been said. i was clueless. but its obvious? i usually just assume people are genuine. am i genuine? am i a troll? no i'm not a troll. i believe in the things i say i believe in. i don't do things to just be a dick.

i'm troubled by the amount of waste i create from packaging. i never went to the vegie shop around the corner... i kept going to the supermarket. every carton of soy milk i purchase makes a soy milk carton sized piece of waste. its not compostable. it wont break down. so much packaging. its my fault. i could do better. i could. i'm not going to yet. that bothers me.


----------



## MCHB

Having bottled up a lot of shyte through the years is nice to have a drunken rant with a non judgemental and trusted friend for a change! :grin2:


----------



## Steve French

I've come to realize just how related my mental health is to my physical health. I am quite useless when sick and tired. I need to exercise and sleep and stay off drugs.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> perhaps she added the word "you" before have a good day to make it more personal
> 
> (maybe she meant it for you in particular)


It's possible. I'm going to try to go there more and talk to her. She seemed nice. I've just never had anyone say You have a good day. It's always been have a good day. It might not have meant anything but it's nice to think it did mean something. No point in being negative thinking that it was just another person saying something that everyone says to their customers. Not that I would think pessimistically about it.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## ShatteredGlass

There's this eerie, high pitched sound emanating from something in the kitchen. I've never really noticed it until tonight. Has it been there since we moved in? It makes me uneasy. It brings a vague sense of dread characteristic of that in a lonely nightmare. I'm not alone, of course, though are we alone? I could imagine sauntering to the kitchen at 3:52am, sweaty with a dry throat, noticing the sound. What would I have a thought as a kid? I was known for feeling warm breath on my shoulder deep in the dark of the night. All alone, I can feel it in the pitch of my stomach.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can officially claim I’m in a 1/3rd Of life crisis now. 

Separate note, I should ask him if he’ll give me the loan for it


----------



## Karsten

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can officially claim I'm in a 1/3rd Of life crisis now.
> 
> Separate note, I should ask him if he'll give me the loan for it


Happy barfday, baby!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Karsten said:


> Happy barfday, baby!


*Bows* ~ Thanks bro!


----------



## Chris S W

Going to a work Christmas dinner, not looking forward to it. Paid for a good haircut so I don't have to worry about that. But I'm going to just sit quietly most of the time as I always do. I've been judged harshly for that before, but hopefully everyone has accepted how I am now.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Please, for the love of Fortuna, give me a few quid from tonights lotto so I can be free!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sigh


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lohikaarme said:


>


I like.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't keep having bad dreams.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can officially claim I'm in a 1/3rd Of life crisis now.


Happy brithday! :smile2:



karenw said:


> Needing painkillers but reluctant taking meds.


OMG a Brit?

Where you from?



TheWelshOne said:


> I'm angry again. I have no right to be and I have no *rational reason* to be but I'm just angry for a bunch of reasons, at people who've done nothing wrong. :sigh


????

*wonders if she's borderline*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pete Beale said:


> Happy brithday! :smile2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Mate, I can't work out if that's a rocket or you praying for a happy birthday, or something else? lol


----------



## catcharay

RelinquishedHell said:


> A girl's butt is a work of art. Nothing to to be offended by. Yours probably is too.


No doubt about it we have godly forms. But I'm not against that. Im against sexuality used in the context of pitting with one another.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can officially claim I'm in a 1/3rd Of life crisis now.
> 
> Separate note, I should ask him if he'll give me the loan for it


If you live to be 90 I guess. Most people die at around age 75 or so.


----------



## vedavon8

i need to have enough money to meet my needs this month

my application for my own affordable apartment should be eligible

will i be lucky enough to survive and live in a utopian commune someday soon

eating potato chips and tequila sprite

is jesus christ with me in spirit?
is my mom with me in spirit?

what will God bless me with


----------



## Chevy396

Planning is overrated. Continual adaptation yields far better results, because plans can get ruined by external forces. I would say this has been proven by millions of years of evolution as well. The only problem is explaining to idiots why you don't have a plan for your life but that you can tell you are about to do something successful, you just haven't quite pinned down all the details yet.

To the cookie cutter, 9-5 career type people this sounds like crazy talk. To exceptional people it actually gets their attention. Just something I've noticed over the years of being an entrepreneur.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Browsing here, spotted thread on sexual harassment. Thinking about my keys in my pocket makes me feel safer when walking alone. Forget mace. If anyone gives me unwanted advances I plan on bludgeoning them in the eye.


----------



## CNikki

Thank God for that 'one person' who helps me put things in perspective when there's nothing and nobody else. I feel like a human being because of them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pete Beale said:


> Mate, I can't work out if that's a rocket or you praying for a happy birthday, or something else? lol


Haha, just mean it as a sign of thanks, nothing more or less



komorikun said:


> If you live to be 90 I guess. Most people die at around age 75 or so.


Gonna hit me with the tech specs eh? I stand by my statement, lol


----------



## Chris S W

As expected I sat quietly most of the time for the Christmas dinner, but I was reactive to conversation some of the time, just not proactive. Drinking reminds me of how it is to be free and fearless, although I wasn't quite there tonight; I can feel it is close.


----------



## Chris S W

At first all I could think about was her. Remembering how she was 3 years ago. The chair opposite me was empty so I just imagined her sitting there being how she was 3 years ago. At the same time thinking about how damaged and mentally ill I am now; missing how she was and missing how I was. (Although 3 years ago I was as I am now.)

I really want to be free, regardless of how I am now, but it just feels impossible when I'm in the situation. I can imagine myself doing something, but in reality the fear and anxiety grips me. I have no freedom.


----------



## tehuti88

https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2010/jan/13/britain-smallest-policeman-robin-port










So cute. He's my height. :mushy


----------



## SilentLyric

this anime is better than I thought it would be.


----------



## CNikki

Not going to lie - I'm afraid. I'm scared ****less. I don't know how much longer I can keep a neutral face on in front of those who may shove everything I have given (not directly to them, but enough for them to just use it against me.) I can only stay quiet for so long. I'm so tempted on walking out. 

On top of that, I'm reminded as to what my potential future holds. I can avoid 'it' as much as I want, but nevertheless it is going to come sooner or later. Reminded of my setbacks and what is expected due to them.


All I have to say to all of this is this - God so ****in' help me.


----------



## Blue Dino

CNikki said:


> Not going to lie - I'm afraid. I'm scared ****less. I don't know how much longer I can keep a neutral face on in front of those who may shove everything I have given (not directly to them, but enough for them to just use it against me.) I can only stay quiet for so long. I'm so tempted on walking out.
> 
> On top of that, I'm reminded as to what my potential future holds. I can avoid 'it' as much as I want, but nevertheless it is going to come sooner or later. Reminded of my setbacks and what is expected due to them.
> 
> All I have to say to all of this is this - God so ****in' help me.


:yes same.


----------



## Crisigv

This time next year I may not exist anymore.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> This time next year I may not exist anymore.


Please no. :hug


----------



## CNikki

Crisigv said:


> This time next year I may not exist anymore.


Getting a similar feeling about myself.

Let's try to hang in there, please? :hug


----------



## Blue Dino

Worries and depressive thoughts does make it much more sleepy than usual throughout the day. Makes me just wanna cuddle in my warm bed and dog and do nothing but sulk. At least that sounds comfy though.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Dinner with family was fun earlier tonight. Time for bed I guess.



Crisigv said:


> This time next year I may not exist anymore.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Steve French

I was reading some forum posts from ages back(not here), and realized from several telling details that they were from a now relatively famous person, back when they were beginning their journey. I wonder what well known people I've run across in my travels. Provided you don't give yourself away, you can remain relatively anonymous out there. Probably got griefed in wow back in the day by some young punk rapper cashing in the million dollar checks now.

I've often had the paranoia, what if I return to a relative state of normality, or even top it, if somebody finds this ****. All the wacked out rantings I've delivered on the web. There's even a strange picture or two. Nobody would care, most like. I wonder what some of the real cringeworthy, embarrassing things real successful people did that have been lost to the sands of time, because nobody will listen to trailer trash Jody who saw them do some ****ed up **** back in the 5th grade. 

I don't know, I'm high.


----------



## CNikki

Wishing that I could stay home. If I do, it's only going to feed into the ever-growing pit of my insanity.

Just send prayers, thoughts, vibes, whatever that I won't lose it. :/


----------



## Kevin001

ANX1 said:


> Please no. :hug


I thought you was leaving lol. Glad you didn't


----------



## alienbird

I feel like I'm getting old. It's... weird. 
Don't want to imagine where I'll be 10 years from now.


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> I feel like I'm getting old. It's... weird.
> Don't want to imagine where I'll be 10 years from now.


Ikr....I'm turning 27 in a couple of weeks...eek.


----------



## alienbird

Kevin001 said:


> Ikr....I'm turning 27 in a couple of weeks...eek.


I think it was at 22 when I started feeling old. My youth is gone, and I have nothing to show for it. ;_;


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> I think it was at 22 when I started feeling old. My youth is gone, and I have nothing to show for it. ;_;


Psshh you look great hush. :laugh:


----------



## Chris S W

One obvious problem I've got is that I disengage instead of engage, socially, or show disinterest instead of interest (not in a rude way). Disengaging or showing lack of interest will make those who came to me go away again, and the only chance to have them stay is to do the opposite. But I do that because of my mental illness and lack of confidence in my ability (for good reason), fear of rejection, fear of being judged negatively etc. And I believe they won't like me and get away from me anyway, which is more painful.


----------



## alienbird

Kevin001 said:


> Psshh you look great hush. :laugh:


I don't know what to say to that, aha.
But it's _much_ more than looks. My life has no meaning. 
My mom married my dad when she was about my age. 
I haven't had a job. I don't do anything of significance or matter much to anyone.
It feels weird, because it seems like the years go by and I can't keep up.


----------



## Methodical

Not having friends pays off during the holidays because you don't have to spend money buying gifts. I save hundreds of dollars each year. Who enjoys going to department stores and shopping malls during the holidays? I'd rather take an axe to the head.


----------



## Chevy396

Having three nice conversations with different women on Tinder right now and they are all surprisingly pleasant (and have anxiety too). I have no idea where it will lead, they all want a serious relationship with someone, but I'm not 100% certain I am that emotionally available right now.

I hope it doesn't all blow up in my face. I don't feel like I'm doing anything wrong because I'm just trying to get to know them and decide which of them is the most compatible with me. Not trying to be a player. It's tempting, but no. Too much stress.


----------



## funnynihilist

Wish I hadn't woke up so early, even though it 10:45am hehe


----------



## Sus y

finallyclosed said:


> Having three nice conversations with different women on Tinder right now and they are all surprisingly pleasant (and have anxiety too). I have no idea where it will lead, they all want a serious relationship with someone, but I'm not 100% certain I am that emotionally available right now.
> 
> I hope it doesn't all blow up in my face. I don't feel like I'm doing anything wrong because I'm just trying to get to know them and decide which of them is the most compatible with me. Not trying to be a player. It's tempting, but no. Too much stress.


As far as I know, that's what normally people do in dating sites, send a bunch of messages until you get some dates, then decide which ones you want to keep seeing or not. I personally don't think it's wrong, however if I'm very into someone and I find they are doing so, I'll be terrible disappointed unless they have stated already they are poly-amorous or seeking for open relationships only.


----------



## Chevy396

Sus y said:


> As far as I know, that's what normally people do in dating site, send a bunch of messages until you get some dates, then decide which ones you want to keep seeing or not. I personally don't think it's wrong, however if I'm very into someone and I find they are doing so, I'll be terrible disappointed unless they have stated already they are poly-amorous or seeking for open relationships only.


I have been wanting to try an open relationship to see if it will help me get over my past jealousy issues. I actually just matched with a polyamorous girl this morning. I'm very curious to experience it/her, so I'm asking some questions before I actually commit to it. The problem seems to be that you will alienate most of your potential lovers if you go that route. Almost seems self-defeating in it's purpose.


----------



## Sus y

finallyclosed said:


> I have been wanting to try an open relationship to see if it will help me get over my past jealousy issues. I actually just matched with a polyamorous girl this morning. I'm very curious to experience it/her, so I'm asking some questions before I actually commit to it. The problem seems to be that you will alienate most of your potential lovers if you go that route. Almost seems self-defeating in it's purpose.


If you go for the poly people all will be fine (If you are ready for it), it requires people to be ethical and of course, not jealous. I don't use Tinder, but I used Okcupid and it allows to pick only poly, or bi, or open relationship etc. Without setting it that way I normally got matched with poly people, although I'm not, I could get into that kind of relationship but my brain is settle to manage less elements in deeper ways (about everything), so I cannot be interested in several people at the same time and date them equally, I'll be discarding all the time until I'm err alone haha. 
Anyway, good luck, try well those ladies or they will end up joining to the group of women that hate men, which is not fair for your mates.


----------



## funnynihilist

I actually believe that the future will be polyamorous, like maybe twenty years from now more will be poly than mono.
Different people to fill different needs and the marriage rate will either be incredibly low or polygamy will be embraced.


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> I don't know what to say to that, aha.
> But it's _much_ more than looks. My life has no meaning.
> My mom married my dad when she was about my age.
> I haven't had a job. I don't do anything of significance or matter much to anyone.
> It feels weird, because it seems like the years go by and I can't keep up.


Meh don't compare yourself, you're a sweet girl and have nice qualities about you. You're unique in your own way. Do you :squeeze


----------



## riverbird

I really hope my mother is on her best behavior when she's visiting. I might actually go insane if she tries to pull any of her usual stunts with me. She's coming on Tuesday and I have no idea how long she's going to be here, that makes it even worse.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Loneliness is worse than ever because I've had this extremely rare period of normality this year, where I was able to live with someone and actually enjoy my life.

I need her to come back, say sorry for what she did, and give me something to look forward to again.

It's almost bloody Christmas and I want to spend it with someone. I've got over £1.5k I could spend, doing all sorts of stuff, but no one to enjoy it with.

I can't stand being on my own anymore and would seriously consider offing myself if it wasn't for family.

Sometimes I wish I had no family so I could just end it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> I thought you was leaving lol. Glad you didn't


I am to have a break.

But when she gets upset, others get upset, then I'm back again.


----------



## Methodical

Pete Beale said:


> Loneliness is worse than ever because I've had this extremely rare period of normality this year, where I was able to live with someone and actually enjoy my life.
> 
> I need her to come back, say sorry for what she did, and give me something to look forward to again.
> 
> It's almost bloody Christmas and I want to spend it with someone. I've got over £1.5k I could spend, doing all sorts of stuff, but no one to enjoy it with.
> 
> I can't stand being on my own anymore and would seriously consider offing myself if it wasn't for family.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had no family so I could just end it.


Why not go on a trip? The best way to meet people is during travel. You live close to all of these amazing countries, and you have money. Why the hell not?


----------



## Steve French

I like the weed for its ability to put me to sleep, but I don't like the sensation that comes with it the next morning. Usually feel all groggy, spaced out. Takes several hours and much coffee before I begin to function like a normal person. I'd like to take my ritalin in the morning and get to work but the reefer takes me out to such a degree that it halves the pills effectiveness.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Methodical said:


> Why not go on a trip? The best way to meet people is during travel. You live close to all of these amazing countries, and you have money. Why the hell not?


Wish I could, but I know the odds of me getting past small talk with people and actually knowing them long term is really low, especially in other countries.

I'd just end up depressed as **** when I came back to reality as well.

Wish I could just go backpacking on my own, but don't want to be with my thoughts when I set up camp. :/

Anyway, the only reason I met her is because I'd known her for years and she truly knew me.

I've tried to meet other people though but they always back out because of ****ing SA etc.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Too many things to list here.



funnynihilist said:


> I actually believe that the future will be polyamorous, like maybe twenty years from now more will be poly than mono.
> 
> *Different people to fill different needs and the marriage rate will either be incredibly low or polygamy will be embraced.*


I am not looking forward to that at all, personally.


----------



## funnynihilist

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Too many things to list here.
> 
> I am not looking forward to that at all, personally.


The big problem is that all these people will be old some day and won't have truly bonded with anyone and will ultimately end up alone. Also the birthrate is continuing to drop so they wont have kids either. So...gonna be A LOT of lonely people in the future. All this smiley faced, social media, total self involvement stuff going on now aint gonna look so nice in 30/40 years.

But I'm conflicted because marriage has become a big joke. It is like a big circus now, from the $40-$100k spectacle weddings to the divorce parties and the new acceptance that cheating is somewhat ok.
Also I am for anything that discourages people from having kids because there are already too many humans at least relative to the amount of resources our masters dole out.

I do sometimes wonder if the breakdown of monogamy is nature's way of population control since we don't really have big plagues anymore that wipe out huge amounts of people.


----------



## CNikki

I didn't exactly lose it. Though I did make myself look like an idiot..._more so than I normally do, which can surprise one has to how far it can go._ Maybe I'll forget all of this by tomorrow.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

funnynihilist said:


> The big problem is that all these people will be old some day and won't have truly bonded with anyone and will ultimately end up alone. Also the birthrate is continuing to drop so they wont have kids either. So...gonna be A LOT of lonely people in the future. All this smiley faced, social media, total self involvement stuff going on now aint gonna look so nice in 30/40 years.
> 
> But I'm conflicted because marriage has become a big joke. It is like a big circus now, from the $40-$100k spectacle weddings to the divorce parties and the new acceptance that cheating is somewhat ok.
> Also I am for anything that discourages people from having kids because there are already too many humans at least relative to the amount of resources our masters dole out.
> 
> I do sometimes wonder if the breakdown of monogamy is nature's way of population control since we don't really have big plagues anymore that wipe out huge amounts of people.


I don't blame you for feeling this way. I actually do not want any children of my own anymore. It is a nice pipe-dream though.


----------



## Steve French

Looking at the facebook is actually rather motivating. I see all these go nowhere losers that I couldn't be less like, and it really motivates me to work on myself and get the **** on out of this town.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Anyone here with bewbs want to spend a couple of months backpacking and bagging Wainrights or Munroes with me?

It would be a great way to loose weight and a real challenge. 

No? Thought not! :blank lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Pete Beale said:


> Anyone here with bewbs want to spend a couple of months backpacking and bagging Wainrights or Munroes with me?
> 
> It would be a great way to loose weight and a real challenge.
> 
> No? Thought not! :blank lol


Careful some men have "bewbs" lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

funnynihilist said:


> Careful some men have "bewbs" lol


Well I'm packing mewbs.

Aint got much chance of mewbs coming with me either I don't think, and I don't think I could put up with another blokes stink if they want to spoon in me tent either. 

I should try and get in touch with Pandapop from SAUK as she's got into hiking, although I think lugging her vodka and food, and getting her any further than Epping Forest would be a problem. lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This schizotypal? guy is having some kind of episode and an incredibly literal autistic guy is asking him constant questions about everything he's saying.

...

My neighbours leave their gate open every day now so it just bangs all night long. Can't really hear it properly in my room so I don't care that much but it's just like close your ****ing gate what's wrong with you? Do you _want _ someone to break into your back garden or something?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hope I get a job soon. lol I'm not giving up.


----------



## wmu'14

I promise I will be good to her, and sweet to her, and kind to her, and I will strengthen her in the Faith and Truth. Please Father, please.


----------



## funnynihilist

Well there goes Charles Manson.

I got to see in person this year an actual letter he wrote to a jail requesting to be transferred.
Terrible handwriting and grammar.


----------



## Steve French

Picked up my laptop to move it and the cocksucker shocked me. Mother****er.


----------



## komorikun

Steve French said:


> Picked up my laptop to move it and the cocksucker shocked me. Mother****er.


Is your house very dry and do you have carpet?


----------



## Sus y

wmu'14 said:


> I promise I will be good to her, and sweet to her, and kind to her, and I will strengthen her in the Faith and Truth. Please Father, please.


It will be that way, if you love yourself, if you know what to love means. I'll reply in your own terms, quoting the Bible American Standard Version -ASV-: (Luke 10:27) And he answering said, [a]Thou shalt love the Lord thy God *with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy strength, and with all thy mind; [c]and thy neighbor as thyself.*


----------



## EarthDominator

Alot of things are going through my head, but I'm mainly focussing on how to get through this day. It'll be hell, and I'll use alot of energy. Not because of my internship, I'm actually never too stressed about that, it's due to my own body, which is breaking down. I'm probably complaining again here.

To all others, I hope you have a nice Monday. :smile2:


----------



## Steve French

komorikun said:


> Is your house very dry and do you have carpet?


Yes.


----------



## Blue Dino

funnynihilist said:


> I actually believe that the future will be polyamorous, like maybe twenty years from now more will be poly than mono.
> Different people to fill different needs and the marriage rate will either be incredibly low or polygamy will be embraced.


Legalization of multiple marriage and spouses will be the cool and hip political trend, and a must in a political campaign for many politicians.


----------



## roxslide

I don't think me and my roommates are going to work out...............

they don't like pokemon.

Ok that was a joke but seriously??? They couldn't name one eevee evolution. Help me. I can't live with these monsters.


----------



## Blue Dino

I have a feeling and noticing signs of something bad impending very close by. Omg.. I am so scared. If it does happen, I am gonna have to deal with it while putting up a difficult front in front of everyone that everything is fine, while I have to get on with my day and typical bull**** that gets thrown at me. But I have no one to blame but myself. I might be screwed.


----------



## noydb

Feeling bitter and jealous, when I should actually just be grateful. Something good happening to someone _else_, doesn't make _my_ good somethings any less good.


----------



## Overdrive

Ordering vinyls.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm starting to feel kind of grimy after I visit this site now. I think it has to do with the political and religious threads. I've been avoiding them so my tolerance is down, lol. I think I'll go take a shower and have a sane conversation with someone.


----------



## Chevy396

finallyclosed said:


> I'm starting to feel kind of grimy after I visit this site now. I think it has to do with the political and religious threads. I've been avoiding them so my tolerance is down, lol. I think I'll go take a shower and have a sane conversation with someone.


I take that back, it also has to do with the relationship threads. Or should I say stalkationship threads.


----------



## Chevy396

Sus y said:


> If you go for the poly people all will be fine (If you are ready for it), it requires people to be ethical and of course, not jealous. I don't use Tinder, but I used Okcupid and it allows to pick only poly, or bi, or open relationship etc. Without setting it that way I normally got matched with poly people, although I'm not, I could get into that kind of relationship but my brain is settle to manage less elements in deeper ways (about everything), so I cannot be interested in several people at the same time and date them equally, I'll be discarding all the time until I'm err alone haha.
> Anyway, good luck, try well those ladies or they will end up joining to the group of women that hate men, which is not fair for your mates.


This is turning out to be incredible. She is an amazing mom with two young kids, and her husband actually has a lot of the same problems that I do, so she is an expert at how to make me feel better. We've only been talking for one day, but we couldn't stop and we are already telling each other how amazing we are. I'm not sure what to think, but there's no way I'm turning her down. I haven't felt this good about myself in years. Something so calm and relaxing about this relationship. :smile2::smile2::smile2: And I am still free to have as many other relationships that I like, at the same time. What could be better?


----------



## Sus y

finallyclosed said:


> This is turning out to be incredible. She is an amazing mom with two young kids, and her husband actually has a lot of the same problems that I do, so she is an expert at how to make me feel better. We've only been talking for one day, but we couldn't stop and we are already telling each other how amazing we are. I'm not sure what to think, but there's no way I'm turning her down. I haven't felt this good about myself in years. Something so calm and relaxing about this relationship. :smile2::smile2::smile2: And I am still free to have as many other relationships that I like, at the same time. What could be better?


It seems like a reasonable good deal. Good luck with it, hope all goes nice for good enough time, so you both learn and improve each other's lives. I'm glad that you are feeling better.


----------



## Steve French

I'm thinking that a schedule is underrated. Even something as simple as coordinating sleep and wake up times might make a good difference. Probably for me, a stricter one the better. I think it might be the only thing to make me a productive member of society. Just need to figure out how to effectively institute one without someone around to kick my *** like at a job.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm going to have to give up on her.

It's been almost three weeks and she's resisted my three attempts to contact her.

She's just threw away something good and doesn't want to make up and say sorry for what she's done.

So ****ing disappointed.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I just accidentally sent her mom a friends request on FB ffs.

I figured out how to cancel it after a couple of minutes but she probably still got it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

This place is deader than a fossilized pecker. :blank


----------



## Steve French

Dr. Russell Barkley estimates that a person with adhd will have an emotional lag in age to the tune of 30%. That would leave me at 17.5 years. Seems about right.


----------



## funnynihilist

Pete Beale said:


> This place is deader than a fossilized pecker. :blank


That is one hard bird!


----------



## SplendidBob

Well, I am once again, for reasons of sanity and progressing in real life, almost done with this forum. I have decided for now to simply ignore all but about 6 forums though, so I won't vanish entirely. I also will post vblog videos every so often but tbh I need to do some **** and cant handle the negativity that exists on here, in the majority of the forums. 

Not done with the people from here mind, there are some crackers.

Let's see how long this lasts


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@splendidbob

Did someone say crackers (food)?   :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The feeling that I get when I write a new song and am playing it for hours on end or when I discover a new song that encapsulates how I'm feeling wholly without requiring any kind of explanation..hopefully I'll experience that kind of connection with a person regularly at some point before I croak


----------



## anxious87

I should be doing something productive


----------



## tea111red

is that an arm


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So apparently it's a thing now to mix up music tracks that get repeatedly removed from YouTube for copyright reasons with bits of Kobe Bryant highlight reels lmao


----------



## SamanthaStrange

This place is dead. Where did everyone go?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SamanthaStrange said:


> This place is dead. Where did everyone go?


Yep and Reddit and real life I think.

My current daily post count is about half that of a couple of months ago.


----------



## mt moyt

should i buy this sweatshirt?

https://pro.teechip.com/studioanniversary?retailProductSlug=4067AA7F02E1A3-B4A29ED81DE8-GS1-TC12-WHT&name=lifestyle-unisex-sweatshirt-front-2

i dont know!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t know if I can become someone who fights for what they want from life regardless of the trials & tribulations that come during the journey. I’m not sure if I can become a Phoenix and rise from my own ruin


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder why she's up so early.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm spending the next few hours drowning myself in MCU fan recs, I believe I've earned it.


----------



## caelle

I'm thinking about the dream I had last night. 

Steve Harrington from Stranger Things was my boyfriend and it was weird. He was a freak in the makeout sheets and I broke up with him after two weeks because of it. 

But now that I'm awake and alert, makeout sessions with Dad Steve doesn't seem so bad. Dream me was stupid, smh.


----------



## SplendidBob

God, so bored, going to go to the gym in a bit just to walk on a ****ing treadmill to break up the monotony.


----------



## truant

splendidbob said:


> God, so bored, going to go to the gym in a bit just to walk on a ****ing treadmill to break up the monotony.


You really want to break up the monotony, bring some very large elastic bands.


----------



## Steve French

My sister up and messages me that she put me down as a reference for a loan and to just be polite when they call. I assume she means lie? Could have at least asked beforehand. I ask her what the loan is for and she tells me groceries. Who the **** gets a loan for groceries? Something fishy is going on here.


----------



## Fall and Fire

Steve French said:


> My sister up and messages me that she put me down as a reference for a loan and to just be polite when they call. I assume she means lie? Could have at least asked beforehand. I ask her what the loan is for and she tells me groceries. Who the **** gets a loan for groceries? Something fishy is going on here.


That's _totally not suspicious at all.._


----------



## mt moyt

why do small lights look so nice in a dark room? city lights at night also look really good 

i want to decorate my room for christmas, but it would be quite an unnecessary expense


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Maybe I should renew my passport and give myself a stroke in the French Alps or something? lol

Still plenty of the UK to explore, but maybe I need something more dramatic, rugged, further away though.

I just feel like I'll be taking loneliness with me though, no matter wtf I do tbh.

It's nearly christmas and my thirties are almost over, and I could really do with her returning and being nice as pie to me, so I could enjoy christmas with someone.


----------



## SplendidBob

truant said:


> You really want to break up the monotony, bring some very large elastic bands.


My neck just exploded watching that  (I also immediately stole it and posted it on Facebook in a futile attempt to gain some sort of friendular credit).


----------



## Winds

I really appreciate the help you've given me over the last few days. Its been cool getting to know you.


----------



## Tjb30

LoganAnomaly said:


> I would like to sit outside and look at the stars, but it's so cold tonight.


That's a nice thought though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tjb30 said:


> That's a nice thought though
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is. I've been doing it a lot lately. I kind of have a nice view in the backyard when all the neighbor's lights are off. Too bad it's so damn cold, just sitting still on a chair.

Maybe I should buy one of those good sleeping bags and try that out.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

LoganAnomaly said:


> It is. I've been doing it a lot lately. I kind of have a nice view in the backyard when all the neighbor's lights are off. Too bad it's so damn cold, just sitting still on a chair.
> 
> Maybe I should buy one of those good sleeping bags and try that out.


There was a meteor shower the other day. It might still be happening, but with a reduced amount if meteors.

I've been known to get my fold up camping bed out and sleeping bag, and lay in the back yard, looking at the stars.

You can't beat going out into the countryside though and doing it where there's zero light pollution.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Pete Beale said:


> There was a meteor shower the other day. It might still be happening, but with a reduced amount if meteors.
> 
> I've been known to get my fold up camping bed out and sleeping bag, and lay in the back yard, looking at the stars.
> 
> You can't beat going out into the countryside though and doing it where there's zero light pollution.


I don't think I ever saw a meteor shower 

I lay down on the grass and I look at the stars during the warm weather, while sipping wine. Here in the city, you don't see that many though, Just the real bright ones and the various planes that go by, which are interesting to watch too.

Growing up on a farm as a kid, I got to see the stars to their fullest. It was almost overwhelming and made you feel so small. Nothing like it.

I'd love to go camping one day to see the Aurora Borealis and real stars at night. What a trip it would be.


----------



## Chevy396

LoganAnomaly said:


> I don't think I ever saw a meteor shower
> 
> I lay down on the grass and I look at the stars during the warm weather, while sipping wine. Here in the city, you don't see that many though, Just the real bright ones and the various planes that go by, which are interesting to watch too.
> 
> Growing up on a farm as a kid, I got to see the stars to their fullest. It was almost overwhelming and made you feel so small. Nothing like it.
> 
> I'd love to go camping one day to see the Aurora Borealis and real stars at night. What a trip it would be.


Yeah, it's amazing how much better you can see the stars in the country than in the city. I wish there were some sort of sunglasses that could block out local light, but not starlight. Maybe with a digital algorithm or something. :nerd:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

finallyclosed said:


> Yeah, it's amazing how much better you can see the stars in the country than in the city. I wish there were some sort of sunglasses that could block out local light, but not starlight. Maybe with a digital algorithm or something. :nerd:


Wouldn't that be something. Maybe with virtual reality or something. Imagine how rich someone would get with an invention like that. Everyone in cities would buy a pair. It could even help night drivers with eyes problems.


----------



## Chevy396

LoganAnomaly said:


> Wouldn't that be something. Maybe with virtual reality or something. Imagine how rich someone would get with an invention like that. Everyone in cities would buy a pair. It could even help night drivers with eyes problems.


I guess we better get to work on it then.


----------



## Chevy396

Would you rather die in a fistfight, or live with the shame of running away from one?


----------



## discoveryother




----------



## Chevy396

The compass hack in Stranger Days FTW!


----------



## twistix

Just had a bit of coffee late in the evening. Probably a mistake


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I want to hear a higher quality version of this 1978 reggae tune I just discovered but it seems that unless I pay upwards of $150 for a 12" record I'm stuck with this airy clip on youtube and nothing else as the Canadian group that covered it only released one album and it's not even on that album, not to mention I can't seem to find any actual info on the band, & there's some contemporary reggae artist using that name now so when you search for info it's mostly about him. Annoying


----------



## catcharay

So I quit coffee 2 days now but then I replace it w another bad Vice: whole block of chocolate. This is after a weekend away of eating junk, one of them consisting of the nicest gingerbread cookies! I'm surprised I don't have a eating disorder. Wait was that a positive?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## shyvr6

It's that time of year again when I get to meet the relatives one time out of the year and now one of my sisters is bringing her friends and their kids over. Lovely..


----------



## Kevin001

I will be devastated if I'm not baptized next month.


----------



## NovaBubble

Wondering if I should keep working on a project and sacrifice a little sleep since I feel inspired or hope that I'm motivated enough tomorrow to keep at it. :3


----------



## tea111red

this is me:


----------



## funnynihilist

Why the hands like that?


----------



## tea111red

Callsign said:


> This is me


:grin2:


----------



## funnynihilist

Im bored when I go to sleep at night,
I bore myself in broad daylight,
Cause I'm bored!


----------



## Anthony L

I should not have eaten that bacon bagel in starbucks. Feeling tired now...


----------



## feels

this might be the best gif i've ever seen


----------



## harrison

I'm thinking @tehuti88 must have found a better forum - seems to have been quiet lately.


----------



## feels

got asked yesterday "how are you so chill"??










that feels pretty damn good when you've got SA


----------



## tea111red

i don't care about Barilla pasta and how it's now al dente in just 60 seconds, ok


----------



## ShySouth

How much I dread the holidays.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm on a diet. 

I may as well just eat my arse to death, but I'm on a diet, hoping that it will somehow make me feel better, even though I've been at my ideal weight before and exercised religiously for two years, and I didn't really feel better tbh.


----------



## Steve French

I was quite worried about ritalin exacerbating my anxiety. For the most part, it hasn't. It's almost euphoric even. I found myself struggling with thinking about taking a higher dose to maybe get a bit of enjoyment out of it. Managed to shut that one down thankfully. It's good though. I find myself sitting here playing the guitar or listening to my music or browsing the web very intently and with a good deal of focus. I do believe that was not the intent, however. I still need to push myself to put the work in front of me, but when it is, I seem to be able to tackle it with relish. 

I'd like to try the adderall, I have to run that one by my psychiatrist.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Browsing random profiles, when suddenly...


----------



## wmu'14

Phone isn't working. Can't hear anyone during calls.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

It's been two ****ing weeks since I last went outside, so I'm forcing myself to go out tomorrow and take my old dear for a day out somewhere I won't really ****ing enjoy.

Thought about London but it's too expensive and by the time we are there we'll have no time to do f all anyway, so maybe Stratford Upon Avon.

I'm going to have to make it all about her and not focus on all the people out and about who're better off than me.

I really wish I had someone else to enjoy life with. 

This time last year I was getting ready to stay with my crazy SA wench and her mom for a week 100 miles away, and now I'm back to being restless, depressed, tired all the time and will have to spend the whole of christmas here or on my ****ing own if I can somehow manage to **** off backpacking somewhere or something. 

Ffs I'm not even anxious, it's just that I don't feel like I'm good enough for anyone who would get my juices flowing and get me exited to be with them and enjoy life.

I need someone I actually want to be around but it feels like people are always out of my league.

I'm so up for living and enjoying the finer things in life, but there's no one to do anything with.

****, I could rent a log cabin or some **** for 3 weeks in Scotland, The Lakes, Snowdonia, or go on holiday abroad, but there's no one to share the experience with so whats the ****ing point.

****ing sick of being alone, and it's been made even worse by the fact that I've spent quit a bit of this time living with someone else with SA this year, living life and being normal, and now it's all gone because I ain't good enough and she's probably borderline. ****ing sigh.

PS

I went to a Mature Student halloween pub party with her after I'd seen Thor Ragnarok on my own, and there I am, surrounded by all these Mature students, and it felt like an SA meet because there were all sorts of misfit looking sorts their. 

I end up speaking to this guy from Saudi Arabia doing a masters degree, who's white as a ghost with a crown on, and I'm thinking, WTF am I doing here? :teeth

I've got nowt in common with educated sorts and nowt in common with my own working class sorts either.

I don't belong.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nervous for tomorrow but I know my family and my immediatw family will just be in their own, little bubbles talking. I might have my brother in law's mother and my oldest sister talk to me and I know my mother will.


----------



## starfire1997

Honestly since Star Wars The Last Jedi is our next month that's all I think about! Star Wars is definitely my favorite franchise and I like the new movies so far! Who are Rey's parents, Kylo Ren going to be redeemed, and what's up with my boy Luke??

Lol sorry about my little nerd rant.... I'll leave now...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Every once in a while I’ll scrolled an ancient bumped thread to see if I’ve replied to it & what I said & while doing so I’ll come across usernames I’ve not seen in years & feel mildly nostalgic for a previous era in this forum


----------



## roxslide

There are a lot of tiny, micro sized things happening that are freaking me out right now, it's pretty much all in my head but wow can't help but go full turtle or ostrich with head in sand yikes


----------



## Steve French

The navy seal copypasta never fails to kill me. Mainly "gorilla warfare". Ah, a well placed misspelled or entirely wrong but somewhat similar word just works too well. "He was masticating!"


----------



## Blue Dino

Already spent $800 on holiday shopping. A few gifts for family political reasons, a few for myself that are for stuff that I am long overdue in needing for my own well-being, and one gift for me that is more of an luxury item that I in no ways deserve. But too late, it's purchased. :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I need to eat more. Not intentionally starving myself. I'm just not that hungry.


----------



## probably offline

"vBulletin Message
This Thread is more than 494 days old, you can't reply to it."

****. I'll post it here instead then.

look at this jerk


----------



## Lohikaarme

The Psycho-Pass movie or Band of Brothers? That is the question.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to eat less before work.


----------



## Lohikaarme

crimeclub said:


> No question. Band of Brothers. Now.
> 
> I said now!


Someone's authoritative 
(I just posted the dilemma to test you, btw, ofc I'll be watching Band of Brothers  *coughs in fist*) 0


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> Someone's authoritative
> (I just posted the dilemma to test you, btw, ofc I'll be watching Band of Brothers  *coughs in fist*) 0


I guess I won't be getting that review I was hoping for then ..


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> I guess I won't be getting that review I was hoping for then ..


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


>


I was just joking and hoping to make you a little bit more indecisive 

I might watch that later though, and give you a review of the review


----------



## Kilgore Trout

probably offline said:


> "vBulletin Message
> This Thread is more than 494 days old, you can't reply to it."
> 
> ****. I'll post it here instead then.
> 
> look at this jerk


:lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I think I'm giving up on the whole having a relationship thing.
Not that I've tried. More like, logically giving up on it.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> I was just joking and hoping to make you a little bit more indecisive
> 
> I might watch that later though, and give you a review of the review


Yeah I know  
I just found it funny that as I was replying to your post this video came up on my youtube feed, and couldn't resist sharing the serendipitous moment  
Revception :O


----------



## BAH

Seems visitors are expected to come over..no problem I'll just stay in my room like I always do


----------



## funnynihilist

Yurm


----------



## Chris S W

LOL, I've spent the last 10 months or so thinking that I was 29 when I'm actually 28.


----------



## Chris S W

I'm glad I won't be 30 for another year, but sad that I'm capable of such error.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I didn't eat much food today. Wasn't that hungry.


----------



## discoveryother

Amon said:


> Seems visitors are expected to come over..no problem I'll just stay in my room like I always do


i've been doing that more often, trying to not worry about feeling like i'm expected to hang around with them. i'm my own person, doing my own things.


----------



## komorikun

Is today B*tch, Whine, & Moan Day? I thought it was Thanksgiving. So many annoying threads today.


----------



## shyvr6

Speaking of Thanksgiving and whining, I ate too much today. I'm most likely gonna regret it tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The melodic minor scale is a strange one to get used to


----------



## Kevin001

Why is the heat on...we're all going to burn ugh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Coincidence said:


>


lol what is physics?




























Be running up that building


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> I didn't eat a lot today


lol :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Coincidence said:


> there is always something attractive about a woman who can physically defend herself


It is fake though (that's what my comment about physics implied )


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Coincidence said:


> you mean scripted? i am sure i saw it in a video on youtube. could be setup yes but still looks savage as fk


Yeah scripted (clearly lol,) it's from a Russian TV show advert:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> i turned vegetarian 3 years ago+ i like that food that i like most is the most cheap food out there. i buy supplements regularly, though. xD


Ah, okay. How is the vegetarian life going? I was thinking about turning vegetarian at one point.


----------



## tehuti88

YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS THIS IS A THING.

https://www.reddit.com/r/trashpandas/


----------



## Lohikaarme

My speakers are working again  *happy dance*.


----------



## komorikun

Damn it. I keep noticing my bizarre typos in posts hours, days, weeks after I made them. No one ever corrects me either.

It's weird. Sometimes I add extra words. Sometimes I omit a word. Weird spelling errors. My brain is a little off. Not quite right.


----------



## Steve French

I've been reading reddit's cringe page. The videos are a bit too much to bear, but I like people's embarrassing stories, having a good giggle. Got me to thinking of some of my own. Something hilarious about all of them in the right light.


----------



## EarthDominator

Something related to a friend, mainly because of jealousy. I can't speak to openly about it here, but it hurts like hell.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> i was for sure happier and perhaps healthier when i was eating meat.
> but i just got used to the vegetarian food.
> 
> by the way i quote you not because of food, it's because of your sense of humor and you say funny things that make me laugh a lot xD


I heard that eating meat makes you more healthier. I still wouldn't mind being a vegetarian. It's strange because I heard being a vegetarian is healthy up until last year. So, I don't know. Guess we all evolved to eat meat. 

Haha, thanks. I have a good taste in humor.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish she was my girlfriend.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Browser logs me out of everything now everytime I reset PC :/ that's new. Monitors won't wake up from sleep mode now either. Might be a PSU issue apparently ugh. Really can't be asked of course updating graphics drivers and crap would probably be a good idea too >.> /lazy


----------



## funnynihilist

Blarrrrrgh


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Damn it. I keep noticing my bizarre typos in posts hours, days, weeks after I made them. No one ever corrects me either.
> 
> It's weird. Sometimes I add extra words. Sometimes I omit a word. Weird spelling errors. My brain is a little off. Not quite right.


 I have not noticed. And I guess I would if anyone would. :lol

I do it too. I usually edit my posts a gazillion times to change them into what I meant to say instead of how it comes out when I just spray it all out as fast as I can.

Sometimes I see really goofy typos I made and can't even figure out how it happened.


----------



## feels

bought my best friend in Georgia a tablet, one of those car jumpers that's the size of a cellphone (cause ya never know lol), and then a vegan burger/burrito cookbook cause who doesn't love junk food?? hoping they arrive safely and she likes them

i wanna be able to visit her again in like march or so but i'm not sure if this new job will allow it anytime soon. we'll see


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have not noticed. And I guess I would if anyone would. :lol
> 
> I do it too. I usually edit my posts a gazillion times to change them into what I meant to say instead of how it comes out when I just spray it all out as fast as I can.
> 
> Sometimes I see really goofy typos I made and can't even figure out how it happened.


It's especially embarrassing when I do it in the first post of a thread I made.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It's especially embarrassing when I do it in the first post of a thread I made.


 One tip. Only thing I can think is the wireless keyboard I use must get things mixed up sometimes. Don't use one if you don't have to. Sometimes I could swear I typed it exactly right and it's way wrong.


----------



## Squirrelevant

This place certainly sucks a lot more than it used to.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> One tip. Only thing I can think is the wireless keyboard I use must get things mixed up sometimes. Don't use one if you don't have to. Sometimes I could swear I typed it exactly right and it's way wrong.


I use a laptop at home. I do use a wireless keyboard at work. Occasionally that keyboard gets weird and just won't type. Like it freezes or something and when it unfreezes, I get this:

Tttttttttttthhhhh


----------



## Kevin001

I have to remember what I'm living for.


----------



## SilentLyric

is message in a bottle the best song ever made?


----------



## funnynihilist

I got a craving for a fancy burger from somewhere like Red Robin, but I swear someone told me that Red Robin is **** now.


----------



## feels

i'm 'bout to make a mean *** chili with corn bread tomorrow


----------



## noydb

Why am I so sad all the time?


----------



## komorikun

I am Christmas Cat.


----------



## Blue Dino

I have no clue what to do with about 10lbs worth of turkey meat slices in my fridge.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm too old.

Always needed a miracle to find some peace. Now more than ever.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

What the **** is wrong with me? 
Seriously. I wanted to add this book to goodreads but it was giving me so much anxiety that I was postponing it for days. Why on earth would adding a goddamn book to goodreads give me this much anxiety?

It's the same with pretty much everything. Very simple and basic tasks make me so much anxiety that I am practically paralyzed.


----------



## Chris S W

Since finding out that I'm actually a year younger than I thought, I feel somewhat reinvigorated. It almost feels like I've gone back a year with the chance to do things better this time. This also shows me that I should make the most of the time that I have in life.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Chris S W said:


> Since finding out that I'm actually a year younger than I thought, I feel somewhat reinvigorated. It almost feels like I've gone back a year with the chance to do things better this time. This also shows me that I should make the most of the time that I have in life.


WTF? lol

Who's that in your avatar btw?


----------



## Chris S W

Pete Beale said:


> WTF? lol
> 
> Who's that in your avatar btw?


Yeah, I thought I was 29 for like 10 months, so up until yesterday I thought I was turning 30, but found out that I'm actually 28, lol.

That's me in my avatar.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Chris S W said:


> Yeah, I thought I was 29 for like 10 months, so up until yesterday I thought I was turning 30, but found out that I'm actually 28, lol.
> 
> That's me in my avatar.


I still wtfing about you forgetting your age. lol

You're a handsome man. I wouldn't be on here if I looked like that lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Browser logs me out of everything now everytime I reset PC :/ that's new. Monitors won't wake up from sleep mode now either. Might be a PSU issue apparently ugh. Really can't be asked of course updating graphics drivers and crap would probably be a good idea too >.> /lazy


Windows auto updated my old sideways bed laptop graphics drivers, then couldn't set resolution above 1024x768. Of course it did it silently in the background so I had no clue what was causing the problem, and kept doing resets and then one of the times it couldn't install them, so I figured out what the problem was.

Shouldn't be a problem on a pc with graphics drivers newer than the 1950's tho 



komorikun said:


> I am Christmas Cat.


I feel it captures you somehow 

I catted my own avatar recently, though its non festive. I took this photo recently of a magnificent cat "Pilchard Hamilton ****", who was rescued and used to be prodded in a cage with a stick, developed a pretty ****ing bad anxiety disorder but has been totally cured by my friend and now is an awesome friendly lap cat. He is, as you can see a beautiful cat .


----------



## Chris S W

Pete Beale said:


> I still wtfing about you forgetting your age. lol
> 
> You're a handsome man. I wouldn't be on here if I looked like that lol


I know, when I found out, I was happy that I'm a year younger, but sad that I'm capable of such error. Herp derp.

Thanks . But my looks don't make up for my terrible personality and issues. Your personality is much better and you still look good. You have a much better chance of finding someone than me.

Edit: Plus I think that picture flatters me, lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I need to mature emotionally quite a bit it seems. Or I need to have a busy life.


----------



## Kevin001

At least its not that cold outside.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

There was a hog roast in Stratford Upon Avon thursday, and they had the hog on display, but what was clearly a seperate shoulder of pork that they were cutting the meat from, and another precooked shoulder wrapped in foil and being kept warm. The actual whole hog was just for display.

There was no way they were gonna shift all that hog on a thursday so they should do away with the fake display hog roast and just advertise it has roast hog shoulder.

Sorry, but if you're going to advertise a hog roast, I want to see you cut that **** from the actual hog, not some pre cooked joint from another pig. 

It pisses me off when you go to a ****ty donner kebab shop as well, and instead of them cutting the meat fresh from an active rotisserie, they just have one on display, stone cold, and get the precooked meat out of a stainless container, where it's just been kept warm for god knows how long, and it's steaming away, losing all of it's crispiness. 

The hog roast was £4.95 for a ****ty little bun as well. **** that!


----------



## SplendidBob

Definite "weird" vibe going on with this bupropion, but I went on a bizarre tidying spree earlier, and fat seems to be flying off me.

Can't say this is doing much for my obsessional thinking though


----------



## Sus y

Pete Beale said:


> I still wtfing about you forgetting your age. lol
> 
> You're a handsome man. I wouldn't be on here if I looked like that lol


You are not bad looking.



komorikun said:


> I am Christmas Cat.


Milk? cookies? I don't know why, but people is always trying to please cats. :um


----------



## Karsten

I have been super tired for the past 2 days. I just want to snap out of this - I feel so useless atm.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Sus y said:


> You are not bad looking.


So I'm a five then. 

Seriously though, thanks, me dear. :smile2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I can't believe some of the **** people get into debates and arguments about here. lol


----------



## Steve French

Think I might have overdid er on the ritalin. Or maybe I'm just not sleeping enough. I decided to take a day off and I just feel tired and lost. Probably a combination. I guess only sleeping six hours a night while lifting heavy weights and then using my stimulants to wake up in the morning is probably not the most positive idea.


----------



## Sus y

Pete Beale said:


> So I'm a five then.
> 
> Seriously though, thanks, me dear. :smile2:


You are -in my mind- whatever number you want to be.


----------



## Wren611




----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Windows auto updated my old *sideways bed laptop graphics drivers*, then couldn't set resolution above 1024x768. Of course it did it silently in the background so I had no clue what was causing the problem, and kept doing resets and then one of the times it couldn't install them, so I figured out what the problem was.
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem on a pc with graphics drivers newer than the 1950's tho


lol at bolded. Ah I never run updates on my PC these days, I turned off windows automatic updater too for reasons. I feel like this is my PC telling me to **** off finally for basically leaving it on sleepmode for 70% of the last three or so years with minimal resetting/turning it off (because I always have tons of stuff open.)


----------



## Lohikaarme

Why do we have 2 'sleeping' moods?


----------



## tea111red

what a dumbass. looking a bachelorette party and marriage ideas when her bf has been trying to come onto me for 8 months. 

this dumb guy........almost sure he has had this his co-workers go after me for not talking to him, too. they drive by my car and place i work at so damn much, watch me like a hawk and wait for when i slip up to give me some citation/fine to pay. they already gave me some stupid citation. 

i feel pretty sure he has some crush on me or whatever. he gets so excited to see me like a damn dog does to see their owner.

i mean, i like him, too, but i don't want to be w/ some guy w/ a girlfriend.


----------



## tea111red

i noticed the latest pic he put up of them on his profile is one where she looks all sweaty, her hair is messy, and has no makeup on. she doesn't look too good. that was a lot different than the last one he put up....she was all made up in the last one. i wonder if that means anything of if i'm just trying to read into things (i thought maybe he was trying to embarrass her so she'd like him less? maybe not, though.)

the one she put up after he put that pic up is one where she looks all dressed up (and him, too), her hair done, and has makeup on.

:stu


----------



## tea111red

i think his co-workers have taken pics of my car and of me, too. :roll


----------



## tehuti88

:crying:

From a Reddit sub with disturbing content, usually about death and murder:



> The song of the last male Kauai 'O'o, singing at a partner that does not exist anymore. Recorded in 1987, this was the last time the song of this species was heard. It has since been declared extinct.





> I think there's very few people who will never talk to another person again. That's a special kind of lonely - all of your kind are gone, and no one will ever answer you.





> The pauses and tones of his voice make me feel like he is still hopeful someone will sing back but towards the end it sounds like he is a little more quiet each time like hes already tried a thousand times





> I'm currently going through the hardest time of my life. Withdrawing right now, alone. Been homeless, couch surfing when I can, going hungry some days. No family that cares enough to respond to me n a few friends. Support system feels non-existent and this just ****ing killed me for some reason. I don't know why or how to explain it but it almost feels relatable. *Feeling so alone and calling out to nothing. I can't stop crying. Life really isn't fair and doesn't care who you are*





> And he had a partner who died because the song was supposed to be a duet he was calling for her in vain


(Bolded: I went through a period or two of that...one of them was when I stopped online journaling. My last few entries were just me crying out for help...to nobody.)



> Out of night has come the day.
> Out of night, our small earth.
> 
> Our words drift away.
> Our words journey
> To find those who will listen.
> 
> We call out into the distance...
> We call out into the distance...
> We call out into the distance...
> We call out into the distance...
> 
> Less than a pearl in a sea of stars,
> We are a lost island in the shadows.
> 
> *It may be our words become lost.
> It may be our words find nothing, find no one.*
> 
> We call out into the distance...
> We call out into the distance...


--_Less Than A Pearl_
Enya











Genuinely crying now. The loneliest bird in the world.


----------



## tehuti88




----------



## Lohikaarme

I've fallen so far behind in Steven Universe, and apparently Pearl was placed forcefully under silent oath by the Diamond Authority??


----------



## Barakiel

Lohikaarme said:


> I've fallen so far behind in Steven Universe, and apparently Pearl was placed forcefully under silent oath by the Diamond Authority??


Let Pearl say f... well, anything really D:

(Sorry, not sure if you're familiar with that meme :um )


----------



## Lohikaarme

Barakiel said:


> Let Pearl say f... well, anything really D:
> 
> (Sorry, not sure if you're familiar with that meme :um )


:clap :yes


----------



## TheWelshOne

I don't understand jaywalking.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


>


This story has been bothering me all night. I can't get over the loneliness of this bird. &#128546;



> It is still believed by some that the species may survive undetected, as the species had already been proclaimed extinct twice: once in the 1940s (later rediscovered in 1950) and again from the late 1950s to the early 1970s, being rediscovered by S. R. Sabo. However, it has a loud and distinctive call, and intensive surveys have failed to find any since 1987.


--Wikipedia

I want to hope this is what happened. Even if they went extinct long ago, maybe he flew deeper into the forest first, where microphones couldn't reach him, and maybe somebody finally heard him or answered his call. Even if it was just another male, singing to a vanished female. Maybe his didn't have to be the last voice singing. Maybe they died together. Maybe he didn't have to die completely alone.

I'd like to stop crying sometime today, so maybe this story can be what happened.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I knew someone from another site who could have lived 10 mins away from me for all I know. I know she's got the same train I get into the city before, or at least knows of that line.

Tried to get her to meet me just for a coffee and a chat in the city, or anywhere she felt comfortable, but she sort of took an immediate, unjust dislike to me online, and didn't even give me a chance at all.

She told me "some people, you just don't connect with", even though she knew pretty much f all about and had never met me once. :um

I'm not an unlikable person and trying to get anywhere with SA people is like trying to get blood out of a stone.

It's like, hold on a sec, and least give it a go. What else you gonna do? Hide away doing f all.

It's **** because at tops, she was 30 mins away, and someone I could have hooked up with at the drop of a hat.

I know I should look back at to when I was crippled by SA, but I'm past that now, times running out and it would be nice to get somewhere with someone.

I wish to god the other SA girl I actually met would sort her **** out and control her temper, because apart from that, I was happy with her.

I was living life with her.

I should be planning a Christmas holiday with her now, not stuck on this bloody site alone again.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I made a few stupid posts tonight. Plus this stupid avatar. So it's possible that I'll lay low for a while until the cringe goes away.
I actually made this avatar a few days ago and then decided it was a bad idea. I forgot why and set it tonight, but just now I remembered why it's a bad idea. :blank


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

@geraltofrivia

Never get rid of that avatar, and if possible, try and make it into a gif. :grin2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Pete Beale said:


> @geraltofrivia
> 
> Never get rid of that avatar, and if possible, try and make it into a gif. :grin2:


hehe, okay 

I don't think I can gif it tho.
I actually wanted to make a gif with the cape moving in the wind but I needed a fan for that and also good angle so I decided against it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

geraltofrivia said:


> hehe, okay
> 
> I don't think I can gif it tho.
> I actually wanted to make a gif with the cape moving in the wind but I needed a fan for that and also good angle so I decided against it.


lol


----------



## Nishat0024

All I can think about is my embarrassing incident that occurred today . . . 

Today was the very first time I went ice skating. I can't ice skate. I can't roller skate either. I never owned a pair.

My 'friend' invited me to her birthday. She's not my friend. She's just using me. I only went because if I didn't go she'll tease me, be mean to me, practically bully me. She drags me around everywhere. Once I said 'No I don't want to go' over and over and over and so I didn't go. And she said all this horrible stuff to me afterwards which some classmates heard. I didn't want that to happen again.

So I went to her damn birthday party aT the ice skating rink. There was a massive queue behind us, each of us stepping on to the ice one by one and I was holding on to another 'friends' hand because I KNEW I was going to slip.
The first step I took on the ice, I fell and I dragged the girl holding my hand down with me. And LITERALLY EVERYONE IN THE WHOLE SKATING RINKS EYES WERE ON ME. The second step I took I fell again. And again and again. It was catastrophic.

Now my 'friend' is going to announce what happened to my entire class and tease me on and on about it tomorrow.

It's definitely not the worst situation I've been in, but I'm trying to forget but that damp girl will never make me forget. Just so you know I will never ever even step foot in an ice skating rink ever again.
Also I respect ye figure skaters and ice hockey skaters out there. I don't know how you do it!


----------



## Crisigv

Sometimes I just give up.


----------



## alienbird

Forever searching. 
Forever waiting.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I was gonna start a Birmingham Frankfurt Christmas Market and Worcester Victorian Christmas fayre meet up thread, but the odds of anyone coming would be almost zero, or it would be a damn sausage fest. 

I'd rather go with my damn mother than to a sausage fest. 

I'll probably end up doing Worcester with her. Never been to the Victorian Fayre and have done Brums christmas market to death.

Last year I ended up at the mofo six times. :yawn

It'll be worse this year as they've took off the English market part, which is actually better than the Frankfurt part, due to development work of Paradise Circus, the new HSBC Head Quarters, and anti terrorism bollards outside of the library.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Nishat0024 said:


> She's not my friend. She's just using me. I only went because if I didn't go she'll tease me, be mean to me, practically bully me. She drags me around everywhere. Once I said 'No I don't want to go' over and over and over and so I didn't go. And she said all this horrible stuff to me afterwards which some classmates heard. I didn't want that to happen again.


Sorry for the accident :hug

If she's really that horrible you should gradually break your friendship. Doesn't sound like a healthy friendship at all if it's like that all the time.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Must resist the urge to ****post


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Dominos wraps are pretty good.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Really need someone to spend time with in real life, but I ain't going to find that here.


----------



## Steve French

So done with the ****ing snow, and it isn't even December. Another foot last night. Just spent an hour shoveling that ****. Now I'm sore and tired, pretty well wiped out my rest day.


----------



## llodell88

why do i twitch


----------



## Steve French

I think my friend's flipping cars business is going to get the **** beat out of them.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

It's like a countdown to something that will end and it's making me so sad.


----------



## EarthDominator

How long I can sustain myself in the current situation I am in, before I litterally collapse on the floor, laying there unconscious. :frown2:


----------



## feels

i have orientation for post office tomorrow at 7:30 and i'm making no effort to go to bed lol it's gonna be rough


----------



## Blue Dino

Went from a calm quiet night to gusting winds and pouring rain within 30 seconds. I can hear the neighborhood cat meowing near the backyard a few minutes ago. I am guessing it is now soaked being caught off guard by the sudden downpour.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have some weird glitch now where every so many hours of inactivity on this site I get a phantom friend request notification but when I check it there's nothing there. I think I renember someone else saying that happened to them but not sure if they mentioned a fix.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I read this on another site

Is the point of life, for it to evolve to a stage where it can create time travel, go back in time and , create the big bang? :O


----------



## Lohikaarme

Pete Beale said:


> Is the point of life, for it to evolve to a stage where it can create time travel, go back in time and , create the big bang? :O


Don't do this to me!!!










:b


----------



## Kevin001

I seriously need a vacation lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lohikaarme said:


> Don't do this to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :b


It's true though ain't it? :frown2: lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> I seriously need a vacation lol.


Dude, I need a permanent vacation, until death. lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Ugh, binged last night, feel awful now


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Graham Will Never Stop said:


> Ugh, binged last night, feel awful now


Is that Tony Bellew in your av? lol

I've just eaten a full english btw dude. I feel your pain. :frown2:

Unless your talking about booze? I've managed to knock that on the head.


----------



## cmed

What is it about politics that turns people into complete caricatures?


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> Is that Tony Bellew in your av? lol
> 
> I've just eaten a full english btw dude. I feel your pain. :frown2:
> 
> Unless your talking about booze? I've managed to knock that on the head.


Jealous  - Full english is tasty.

Nah, not booze, but I have been dieting hard and this happens every so often. Was a combination of yoghurts and bread with cheese.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Graham Will Never Stop said:


> Jealous  - Full english is tasty.
> 
> Nah, not booze, but I have been dieting hard and this happens every so often. Was a combination of yoghurts and bread with cheese.


Well if its only every so often, then try not to beat yourself up about it. :smile2:

I love my bread and cheese too, and yogurt.

Just had two bloody baguettes with my full english, and a full fat Muller whipped lemon greek yogurt.

I could probably have eaten about 6 of those tbh lol, but just stuck with the one.


----------



## Lohikaarme

These oranges are so sour I think I cried a little.


----------



## EarthDominator

I use gaming as some sort of escape from my feelings, which helps. But now it has come to the point that even _that_ isn't possible anymore, since I can't concentrate.


----------



## unsocial lego

Should I stay or should I go that is the question. -Descartes


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lohikaarme said:


> These oranges are so sour I think I cried a little.


It can be really annoying, but can't say I've ever cried after discovering a sour orange, unless I've accidentally shot myself in the eye with the juice from one 

I have almost cried (without being shot) when the orange has been really bland, dry and fibrous, and the sugar has turned to starch. 

The good news is that it's nearly Christmas so there will be plenty of really sweet and juicy, easy peeling clementines. At least in England anyway.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

EarthDominator said:


> I use gaming as some sort of escape from my feelings, which helps. But now it has come to the point that even _that_ isn't possible anymore, since I can't concentrate.


Same thing happened to me 15 years ago.



unsocial lego said:


> Should I stay or should I go that is the question. -Descartes


Well if the situation is anything like your avatar, you need to go.


----------



## Mik3

I feel like my 20s are passing me by...sigh...

I also think I need to update my personal information on here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BackToThePast

Was browsing a Youtube channel when I noticed the channel name was something strange ('Don't miss' was the name) and when I refreshed it went back to normal (and AFAIK it's not possible to swap channel titles in such a short period of time). The same thing happened when I clicked on one of the videos. Video title changed and reverted back upon refresh. I swear to god Youtube or Chrome or that hacker 4chan better not be gaslighting me.


----------



## CWe

Never noticed all the utility poles around here until now


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her. :blush


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## tehuti88

Getting kind of bitter about everyone's talk of crushes. I know unrequited love sucks but I wish I could be the object of someone's affection for _once_ in my life.


----------



## Karsten

tehuti88 said:


> Getting kind of bitter about everyone's talk of crushes. I know unrequited love sucks but I wish I could be the object of someone's affection for _once_ in my life.


:hug


----------



## llodell88

food


----------



## PrincessV

sit down, be humble :l


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tehuti88 said:


> Getting kind of bitter about everyone's talk of crushes. I know unrequited love sucks but I wish I could be the object of someone's affection for _once_ in my life.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

PrincessV said:


> sit down, be humble :l


Kendrick Lamar? :sus


----------



## Steve French

The tin whistle is deceptively difficult, for only having six holes. I just seem to play anything at a decent speed without making a squeak. It requires some pretty delicate control of the breath and fingers.


----------



## gthopia94

I just want to start a cult but don't know how to...:frown2:


----------



## SplendidBob

Just thinking about all of the love the worlds Grahams send to me via their positive thoughts each beautiful day. Without it I wouldn't even be in corporeal form.

Also, I can't ****ing sleep.


----------



## Flora20

If I should work two extra days this month :/ I'm becoming a workaholic..


----------



## cmed

I'm going to be smart this year and get my Christmas shopping done early (for the 3 people I have to buy gifts for.) Every year I procrastinate until the 23rd or 24th.


----------



## Kevin001

The holiday season has officially arrived. So much stuff going on....eek.


----------



## mt moyt

just changed my facebook cover photo. my heart is beating fast lol, and i dont even use facebook anymore


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

People have no idea nice it feels NOT to have a rating system.

I've left this forum to lurk around on others. Different cultures, languages.

It didn't matter what language the members spoke or culture? There was always a bunch of immature people on the forum using/abusing "thanks" and "groan" buttons.

If they wanted to start or stir up a debate? They would "thank" the opposing side.

Of course, neither debaters realized it, until they read the names of the ones giving "both sides" the "thumbs up" just for pure entertainment.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Then there were the "groan" buttons.

I didn't encounter this until i was on a minority forum.

If a person didn't like what you posted? They would hit this button that looked like a huge "thumbs down"..

There were people on there that would be up all night going through members posts that they just didn't like, and doing what they called "serial groaning"..

They would pick a person they didn't like - and go through every single post they made and give them the "thumbs down"..

That forum's moderators would rate the members popularity on how many "thanks" (positive rating), or "groan" (negative reputation) regardless of the sources.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Alex Honnold

You can see in his eyes that he just isn't like the vast majority of humans, and its interesting listening to him casually talking about his childhood, his obsession with climbing, parents poor marriage and death of his father and grand parents, in such a short space of time, in other videos.

People say he has balls of steel, but he's just a product of the environment he grew up in, genetics and the brain he was born with, like the rest of us.

It sucks to know that I'm only on this site right now, due to **** out of my control.

I can point to a handful of things that have made me who I am. However I can still improve, and I need to go ****ing Hiking again after watching Ueli Steck videos all day. lol






http://www.news.com.au/sport/sports-life/science-shows-alex-honnold


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Pete Beale Why are you using a pic of another SAS member as your avatar? :um


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> @Pete Beale Why are you using a pic of another SAS member as your avatar? :um


It's just a joke between us. I don't think he's seen it yet. lol

I think I'll remove it anyway to avoid confusion, as it's confusing me as well lol.


----------



## loneranger

My grandma is been verbally abusive at home adding a lot of stress to what I'm already dealing with since I'm going through feeling a never-ending skin illness.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve French

A mildly attractive woman posted a vehicle maintenance question in my town's buy and sell page. Sheeit, there were more than a hundred comments from thirsty dudes looking to get it sorted. Now don't get me wrong. I'm not begrudging, though I wouldn't be throwing my hat into the ring. It was an impressive display of power: a slightly overweight girl with a bit of dyed blonde hair and prominent cleavage on display had an army of mooks at her beck and call just like that. I just think of all the subtle manipulations I could pull if I had a rocking set of tits.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beard is finally back to combing length, that means a trim is in order in a week or so, hopefully this time I don't **** it up and have to start from scratch again.

In other thoughts even when it's nice for winter the living is room is still chilly with a draft, I'd rather be in the basement but the for the natural light


----------



## shyvr6

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> There were people on there that would be up all night going through members posts that they just didn't like, and doing what they called "serial groaning"..
> 
> They would pick a person they didn't like - and go through every single post they made and give them the "thumbs down"..
> 
> That forum's moderators would rate the members popularity on how many "thanks" (positive rating), or "groan" (negative reputation) regardless of the sources.


Seems like a very petty thing to do. Another forum I'm on also has a rating system, but you can get in trouble for excessively giving neg rep to someone just to spite them. It's also automated with positive and negative popularity indicators based on rep so the mods wouldn't be involved in it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

This iceland Sheppards pie I'm eating, because I'm too bone idol to fry a ribeye steak, is straight up prison grub. lol

Why my old man pops into their to fetch such **** now and again, and why I end up eating it, I'll never know.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The first five minutes of Thor Ragnarok were better than the entire last movie lol.

So many innuendos.

Also


* *






There's a Charlie and The Chocolate factory Easter egg.

Thor: Use one of your PhDs! 
Banner: But none of them are about driving alien spaceships!

Thor: If you knew where he was, why didn't you call me?
Dr. Stephen Strange: I had to tell you. He did not want to be disturbed. Your father. He had chosen to remain in exile. And you don't have a phone.
Thor: No, I don't have a phone but you could have sent me an electronic letter. It's called an email.
Dr. Stephen Strange: Yeah. Do you have a computer?
Thor: No. What for?



























































































lol:


----------



## Steve French

I think I'd like to give dextroamphetamine a try. It's available in ir and is covered by my plan. Lasts just about the right time too. Now, how do I present my case to my doctor?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hela's costume XD

also micro scooter lol.

Also the Thor film soundtrack is peak 80s (revival.)

And then they really milked the fact that they got rights to Immigrant Song lol (it's used multiple times.) Not complaining you kind of have to right.


----------



## Sky Blue

I never want to clean or pack again.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wonder how long my mother will keep up the charade that she loves ( or can even tolerate for that matter ) the guy she's decided to leach off of until the finish line this time it seems.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Whelp!

Administration got back to me, 2 days later. They gave me the ability to reset my password and use my old user name.

Hell, i figured it out, and registered under a different name.

thanks admin. With a name like Khan, i'm sure the lag in response time, is due to SA, outsourcing their website.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Perpetually tired these days. I can't catch up on sleep, because I can't sleep. Might start seeing strange things soon?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Looks like the character from the Drive Home music video, and Steven Wilson's music is in this so probably not a coincidence. Wonder how this was designed/came about.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I just had a nightmare. I don't remember much from it except that it was all about a little girl going crazy. If she was in a room with another person I would then find that person dead upon entering the room, and the dead person would be playing music out of their mouth.

I also remember going to sleep in the dream, and remember it being super scary because it was all dark and I couldn't see if she came for me. 

This dream made my heart pump really fast and I haven't had one of those in a while..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Productivity, proactivity, perseverance...


----------



## CNikki

My whole life seems to consist of not being taken seriously. I wonder if I were to be dead by tomorrow if it'll remain that way. _Probably._

Why should I care in the first place if I'd be dead? Why do I care at all?


----------



## Blue Dino

Any bit heavier exercising always makes me want to do absolutely nothing in the hours after. Even though I've been routinely doing it for a long time now. I guess I just have to accept my energy level is below average than your typical person.


----------



## Karina27

Thinking about getting my job done


----------



## SofaKing

Something is wrong. I can tell.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Online shopping is habit forming for people with avoidant/agoraphobic tendencies


----------



## Fruitcake

I messaged a sexy boy and now I'm scared.

Oh and my cat just leapt on my chest and almost winded me. That reminded me that he smells poo-y and needs a bath. But first I'll have to cuddle him because he's snuggling up and I don't want him to think cuddling me results in him getting punished with bathtime. Awww he's so warm and heavy. And poo-y.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> I just had a nightmare. I don't remember much from it except that it was all about a little girl going crazy. If she was in a room with another person I would then find that person dead upon entering the room, and the dead person would be playing music out of their mouth.
> 
> I also remember going to sleep in the dream, and remember it being super scary because it was all dark and I couldn't see if she came for me.
> 
> This dream made my heart pump really fast and I haven't had one of those in a while..


Were you asleep on your back? I always get some kind of a nasty dream when I sleep on my back, IIRC sleeping on your back is connected to sleep paralysis too.


----------



## Overdrive

Fruitcake said:


> I messaged a sexy boy and now I'm scared.


You want sexy time ?


----------



## SplendidBob

Let's see how long neck holds up today. Once again, morning recovery. May the Grahams give me their blessing on this day.


----------



## Fruitcake

Overdrive said:


> You want sexy time ?


Yeah that's basically what the message was. I want sexy times.


----------



## Winds

I never took time to realize how common it was for images in the American media and societal expectations within a country, to clash, and create uncertainty about one's self.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder why she's still sleep? Hmm


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> Were you asleep on your back? I always get some kind of a nasty dream when I sleep on my back, IIRC sleeping on your back is connected to sleep paralysis too.


I think I was, but I "dream" rarely.

After a little bit all I could think of was "wow.. a horror game with dead creatures playing music sounds kind of neat, someone should totally make a game compromised almost only of nightmares people have had".


----------



## MoodyNocturnal

December is coming. I am still unable to find a new job.


----------



## funnynihilist

Nevermind they deleted the post haha


----------



## funnynihilist

SAS has taken a turn this week lol


----------



## alienbird

The one thing I want to talk/vent about, no one seems to want to listen to me about it. My mom always oddly changes the subject every time I bring it up. 

I still feel hurt. Wish I could let it out somehow. =/


----------



## loneranger

The thoughts again that I need a big hug.


----------



## Skygrinder

This soup is delicious.


----------



## SplendidBob

Fruitcake said:


> I messaged a sexy boy and now I'm scared.
> 
> Oh and my cat just leapt on my chest and almost winded me. That reminded me that he smells poo-y and needs a bath. But first I'll have to cuddle him because he's snuggling up and I don't want him to think cuddling me results in him getting punished with bathtime. Awww he's so warm and heavy. And poo-y.


Gotta love it when they smell of poo.

A friend of mine used to have a cat called Jimmy Cream who was very fluffy, and once wandered in with an entire poo stuck to his backside. That's hardcore mode though .



funnynihilist said:


> SAS has taken a turn this week lol


Around the time I (Graham) "joined", highly suspicious coincidence .


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I think ljubo has been busy stocking up reserve accounts today.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I could really do with a hydrotherapy pool right now.

It's a shame that me and her never got to try the pool in The Hilton in Nottingham city centre, and I probably won't be able to go to Total Fitness in Lincoln and bite her arse and toes in the hydrotherapy pool while surrounded by pensioners ever again. 

Also miss the out door pool in Woodhall Spa. Would love a dip in that too again in this icey weather.

Also, we never did wild swimming.

I miss having someone to do **** with.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

geraltofrivia said:


> I think ljubo has been busy stocking up reserve accounts today.


Lol avatars getting better.

I'll pop something a bit christmasy in mine.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Pete Beale said:


> Lol avatars getting better.
> 
> I'll pop something a bit christmasy in mine.


----------



## shyvr6

Dealing with imgur support is a pain in the a**. It's like talking to a bot.


----------



## SplendidBob

So, absolute neck death today. Didn't make it past the shower before it started going numb. Went out and about but I am now at the point where I get insta depression when I feel it. I can't ****ing stand it. Its regressed like 6 months in a few days. So ****ing annoying. Now everything I was in the process of doing I might not be able to do because of this ****ing neck.

Cant even get a doctors appointment for another 10 days from tomorrow either. So done with this **** now.

Depression group tomorrow and **** chairs and the guy who constantly interrupts. Tbh, I am going to go in, give my contact details to the attractive woman and make my excuses and leave. Not sitting through an hour and a half of that crap.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Graham Will Never Stop said:


> So, absolute neck death today. Didn't make it past the shower before it started going numb. Went out and about but I am now at the point where I get insta depression when I feel it. I can't ****ing stand it. Its regressed like 6 months in a few days. So ****ing annoying. Now everything I was in the process of doing I might not be able to do because of this ****ing neck.
> 
> Cant even get a doctors appointment for another 10 days from tomorrow either. So done with this **** now.
> 
> Depression group tomorrow and **** chairs and the guy who constantly interrupts. Tbh, I am going to go in, give my contact details to the attractive woman and make my excuses and leave. Not sitting through an hour and a half of that crap.


Trapped nerve?

I like your idea of giving that woman your details then bolting. I've never been to a depression group, because I just image the people their being worse than me and I don't want to be round that ****.

I hope it works out with attractive depressed woman and she massages that trapped never or whatever it is away for you some day.

Maybe a session of passionate, heated filthy time will do wonders for your neck as well? You never know!

Although I did read this the other day lol

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ight-one-eye-vigorous-sexual-intercourse.html


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

This place is even deader for us Brits because of the time difference.


----------



## mt moyt

Pete Beale said:


> This place is even deader for us Brits because of the time difference.


it was busy earlier. weird thing is that 6 months ago, this time now would be quite busy, while earlier would have been quite dead.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

mt moyt said:


> it was busy earlier. weird thing is that 6 months ago, this time now would be quite busy, while earlier would have been quite dead.


What's the highest mountain you've summited?


----------



## mt moyt

Pete Beale said:


> What's the highest mountain you've summited?


i've never climbed one before, the most would be a hill 500 hundred meters high


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

mt moyt said:


> i've never climbed one before, the most would be a hill 500 hundred meters high


Lol, well I knew it was extremely unlikely that you'd climbed K2, but thought you night have summited a mountain at least 

You want to hike and climb one though?

What was the name of the hill btw.


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> Trapped nerve?
> 
> I like your idea of giving that woman your details then bolting. I've never been to a depression group, because I just image the people their being worse than me and I don't want to be round that ****.
> 
> I hope it works out with attractive depressed woman and she massages that trapped never or whatever it is away for you some day.


Slightly new plan tomorrow. Should make it a bit less random. She is the first person in maybe 25+ I have met through these groups I have any desire to speak to outside, don't wanna leave it till the last week (in fact, I have no intention of going to the last week). Hopefully I can give her my details before the group starts so I can **** off as soon as annoying guy starts pissing me off (either that or I assault him, I guess).

Yeh, trapped nerve. Had it for several years now. Beyond annoying. At least it isn't seriously painful, but its still ****ing me up good.


----------



## mt moyt

Pete Beale said:


> Lol, well I knew it was extremely unlikely that you'd climbed K2, but thought you night have summited a mountain at least
> 
> You want to hike and climb one though?
> 
> What was the name of the hill btw.


Yeah definitely, if i can get past the altitude sickness. I didnt do very well when i visited some high altitude places in the past.

I climbed a hill called Mam Tor when i was studying in England


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Graham Will Never Stop said:


> Slightly new plan tomorrow. Should make it a bit less random. She is the first person in maybe 25+ I have met through these groups I have any desire to speak to outside, don't wanna leave it till the last week (in fact, I have no intention of going to the last week). Hopefully I can give her my details before the group starts so I can **** off as soon as annoying guy starts pissing me off (either that or I assault him, I guess).
> 
> Yeh, trapped nerve. Had it for several years now. Beyond annoying. At least it isn't seriously painful, but its still ****ing me up good.


Hope you find someone who can finally get your neck fixed and it doesn't take as long as it did to meet that woman. 

Seriously though good luck mate. Maybe ask her to come to a local christmas market or something for hot drinks and some street food. They sell all sorts of jewelry as well and it might give you some ideas for the bracelets you make.

You never know, this time next year the pair of you night have your own jewelry stall to set up even. :grin2:



mt moyt said:


> Yeah definitely, if i can get past the altitude sickness. I didnt do very well when i visited some high altitude places in the past.
> 
> I climbed a hill called Mam Tor when i was studying in England


I almost did Mam Tor in the peak district this year, but we decided on the Lake District instead.

Where have you visited that's high altitude?

There's plenty of mountains bellow high altitude for you to enjoy.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Just noticed that the BBC Good Food show started today at the NEC.

Would be a nice gift for my old dear and she would get to see Michel Roux Jr., but don't fancy paying that much for the tickets, and the bloody voucher code doesn't work as well.

Christmas market it is then.


----------



## cmed

Just experienced an earthquake for the first time. I was sitting here at my desk and the monitor starts shaking and the walls were rumbling. I thought someone was moving furniture upstairs or something. Turns out an earthquake happened and that's what it was. Pretty cool.


----------



## loneranger

cmed said:


> Just experienced an earthquake for the first time. I was sitting here at my desk and the monitor starts shaking and the walls were rumbling. I thought someone was moving furniture upstairs or something. Turns out an earthquake happened and that's what it was. Pretty cool.


Where?


----------



## cmed

loneranger said:


> Where?


Philadelphia. It happened in Delaware though apparently.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Its pretty cool experiencing a quake, and also terrifying at the same time. lol

Yes, I've experienced a quake here lol, and was only 4 miles from the epicenter.

I remember the gas boiler started to wobble behind the fire, then all of a sudden there was this rushing like sound getting louder and closer, and I thought an air plane was about to crash into the house, only for everything to start vibrate like crazy while I was sat in the chair. I remember the edges of the chimney wall vibrating like a tuning fork. lol

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2002_Dudley_earthquake


----------



## loneranger

cmed said:


> Philadelphia. It happened in Delaware though apparently.


Yeah, it popped up on google search trend and figured you there, but wow that's so rare.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

loneranger said:


> Yeah, it popped up on google search trend and figured you there, but wow that's so rare.


It can't be as rare as a quake in Dudley, it just can't lol :O


----------



## loneranger

Pete Beale said:


> It can't be as rare as a quake in Dudley, it just can't lol :O


Oh, that's right.


----------



## loneranger

I just remembered there was an earthquake in Washington D.C. years ago and that the monument was damaged.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

4.1 magnitude it was.

How far from the epicentre were you, cmed?

I was super lucky to experience a 4.7-4.8 mag quake, so close to the epicenter here.

Just worked out I was 6 miles from the epicenter actually.


----------



## BAH

Always whining about the same thing


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I can't wait to make me some money. I'm excited. Thinking about getting my parents and my sister a gift for Christmas if I can make it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm am such a child socially, never learned a thing in that regard in my teens



Pete Beale said:


> I could really do with a hydrotherapy pool right now.
> QUOTE]
> 
> The last time I was at a mall I saw these hydro massage tables...I wish, sounded awesome


----------



## Crisigv

15 years since I last slept over somewhere without a family member.


----------



## SplendidBob

Watched some old videos. Some not so old. Am kinda terrified at what I see in them (what I have become). Maybe I am being too harsh on myself, but I can see myself in an objective light with a little distance between making them and I don't much like what I have become. Seasonal depression perhaps, or something else, but I am pretty sure I prefer the earlier version of me, even if he was more socially anxious.


----------



## wmu'14

Opening the mail like "If it looks like junk mail, if it talks like junk mail, if it acts like junk mail, it's junk mail.'


----------



## Steve French

I heard a good new phrase to my lexicon of insulting slang. "Big enough to burn diesel". In the same sort of category as hamplanet/hambeast. But it is more humourous when it is less simple and coarse. I like those colloquialisms or whatever they're called. "One foot in the grave and another on a banana peel", "Blacker than Toby's arse", "The cheese slid off (someone's) cracker", "Rode hard and put away wet", "Tie one on".


----------



## cmed

Pete Beale said:


> 4.1 magnitude it was.
> 
> How far from the epicentre were you, cmed?
> 
> I was super lucky to experience a 4.7-4.8 mag quake, so close to the epicenter here.
> 
> Just worked out I was 6 miles from the epicenter actually.


That must've been pretty intense. I'm about 80-90 miles away. I think it was pretty minor. I just noticed my monitor shaking which I thought was odd because my desk wasn't directly against the wall and I'm on the ground floor. The walls also rumbled and sounded like they might buckle for a split second. I just figured they were doing work on one of the apartments on the upper floors of the building or maybe the guy upstairs was moving heavy furniture and thought nothing of it.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> I think I was, but I "dream" rarely.
> 
> After a little bit all I could think of was "wow.. a horror game with dead creatures playing music sounds kind of neat, someone should totally make a game compromised almost only of nightmares people have had".


What if the dead people playing music out of their mouths you found were notes from sheet music, just in random order and you had to correctly compile and play the music segments in order to banish the nightmare creature & her minions?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why was I told that I was welcome here when I'm so obviously not? Why the f**k do people always lie?


----------



## Kevin001

Hope this church experience will be better than the last.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> Pete Beale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could really do with a hydrotherapy pool right now.
> QUOTE]
> 
> The last time I was at a mall I saw these hydro massage tables...I wish, sounded awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> I've never seen those before.
> 
> Can't say I'd prefer one of those over an actual pool.
Click to expand...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I lost all my tabs


----------



## Lohikaarme

Persephone The Dread said:


> I lost all my tabs












:laugh:


----------



## Arbre

Persephone The Dread said:


> I lost all my tabs


I had an extension that stops Firefox from closing when you press ctrl-Q because I always close tabs by pressing ctrl-W and would sometimes accidentally press ctrl-Q. That extension isn't compatible with the new version of Firefox right now, so I've lost my tabs a few times.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lohikaarme said:


> :laugh:


lol it's kind of true (and I always have tons open,) although I already have a bunch open again. 



Arbre said:


> I had an extension that stops Firefox from closing when you press ctrl-Q because I always close tabs by pressing ctrl-W and would sometimes accidentally press ctrl-Q. That extension isn't compatible with the new version of Firefox right now, so I've lost my tabs a few times.


I used to put my PC on sleep mode a lot, which preserved them but then my PC stopped liking that basically, so now I've been resetting it and it usually saves them but this time didn't.


----------



## tehuti88

Ahhhmmmmm...that is not a Siamese. ;;;


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Arbre

Persephone The Dread said:


> I used to put my PC on sleep mode a lot, which preserved them but then my PC stopped liking that basically, so now I've been resetting it and it usually saves them but this time didn't.


I've always had Firefox set to not save my history, so when I accidentally close it my tabs are gone and I have to log back in to websites I was on.


----------



## wmu'14

Crisigv said:


> 15 years since I last slept over somewhere without a family member.




:hug :hug

:hug


----------



## wmu'14

Callsign said:


> I saw some of that sort of post the other day and it was common. They look like junk-mail, sound like junk-mail on the wireless, and they look like a frightful junk-mail on the television. Some was in a double breasted envelope like junk-mail. Other envelopes suggested that magazines should be renewed, and that looked like a junk-mail, and sounded like a junk-mail, but it had an attractive bit of non-junk-mail that it was attached to. A probable or part-time junk-mail, yes I should think if it sounds like a junk-mail and looks like a junk-mail it probably is a frightful junk-mail of some sort even though it had that attractive November issue.


LOL yep



Steve French said:


> I heard a good new phrase to my lexicon of insulting slang. "Big enough to burn diesel". In the same sort of category as hamplanet/hambeast. But it is more humourous when it is less simple and coarse. I like those colloquialisms or whatever they're called. "One foot in the grave and another on a banana peel", "Blacker than Toby's arse", "The cheese slid off (someone's) cracker", "Rode hard and put away wet", "Tie one on".


Foghorn Leghorn uses a lot of these. 'One foot in the grave and another on a banana peel' sounds something exactly like he'd say.


----------



## shyvr6

Day 3 and counting with trying to get my account back with imgur. :bash


----------



## komorikun

shyvr6 said:


> Day 3 and counting with trying to get my account back with imgur. :bash


I had some problems logging in too. Kept telling me my password is wrong even though I have the password saved on my computer and cell phone. I did the "forget password" thing and it worked.

Not as bad as when SAS changed everyone's password and I was locked out of my account for a week.


----------



## SplendidBob

Uh oh, is what I am thinking.



tehuti88 said:


> Ahhhmmmmm...that is not a Siamese. ;;;






komorikun said:


> Not as bad as when SAS changed everyone's password and I was locked out of my account for a week.


Ah yes the old "we ****ed up with server side security so are forcing people to change their passwords" fiasco. Beautiful.

*edit, I suppose they were all compromised. Wouldn't want some weirdo getting on my account and making stupid posts all day. Oh wait...


----------



## shyvr6

komorikun said:


> I had some problems logging in too. Kept telling me my password is wrong even though I have the password saved on my computer and cell phone. I did the "forget password" thing and it worked.


Yeah, they reset everyone's password because of a security breach. The problem I'm having is I don't remember the email that I used to register for the site. On top of that, I did the forget password thing as well, but it didn't send me an email to any of the ones that I own even though it said it sent one. I honestly think I didn't even put in an email to use when I registered for that site, but I can't remember for sure. Not remembering just creates verification issues.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I almost rear ended someone when I was picking up lunch when he swerved into opposing traffic to cut me in front of me in a one lane direction street. Me going 35mph on a 25mph zone is too slow for him. A white guy with blonde corn rows, wearing chrome teeth grills, chrome hubcaps on a Toyota Camry and cranking Cypress Hill in full blast. He looks like an upstanding individual.


----------



## komorikun

shyvr6 said:


> Yeah, they reset everyone's password because of a security breach. The problem I'm having is I don't remember the email that I used to register for the site. On top of that, I did the forget password thing as well, but it didn't send me an email to any of the ones that I own even though it said it sent one. I honestly think I didn't even put in an email to use when I registered for that site, but I can't remember for sure. Not remembering just creates verification issues.


Yeah, I never received an email when I did the forget password thing with SAS. I tried many times. Nada. I still got email notifications of quotes and PMs though. So retarded.


----------



## SofaKing

Pongowaffle said:


> I almost rear ended someone when I was picking up lunch when he swerved into opposing traffic to cut me in front of me in a one lane direction street. Me going 35mph on a 25mph zone is too slow for him. A white guy with blonde corn rows, wearing chrome teeth grills, chrome hubcaps on a Toyota Camry and cranking Cypress Hill in full blast. He looks like an upstanding individual.


I applaud you painting such a vivid image.

I share your concern and weep for the possible futures.


----------



## shyvr6

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I never received an email when I did the forget password thing with SAS. I tried many times. Nada. I still got email notifications of quotes and PMs though. So retarded.


Hmm, that's weird and would definitely get me frustrated as well. Whelp, shortly after I wrote my previous post I got an email from imgur giving me a new password. Turns out my registration email was one that I haven't used in over 4 years and I actually think it got deactivated by Yahoo. No wonder I couldn't remember what it was, but it's all good now.


----------



## funnynihilist

Leaning up against a lottery scratcher vending machine, it's toasty warm lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

OK _now _ he's looking at a cat's butt.


* *






















Wonder what's going on here... *smirk*










lol thought so.










For real though I will lose complete respect for you if you randomly ditch Janine, and you've done similar stuff before but this would be a lot worse all things considered...

Not that she's not *cool* but all of this basically affirms my tentative 'moving to LA is generally a bad idea for anyone creative' hipster opinion. It's very cliquey and everyone ends up falling into a set thing. Hmm... I should wait to hear the new album though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Ahhhmmmmm...that is not a Siamese. ;;;


lol that is... Not good. How do you not notice though?

Also reminds me of this:










Cat snake :')


----------



## Nitrogen

I find it weird/amusing but also it's getting annoying that when I tell people that I don't really eat at all throughout the day, they act like I'm sick or that I'm starving myself. I honestly do just fine with a snack (sometimes I even go near 24 hours without eating and I don't really feel like I'm starving). A friend even bought me dinner yesterday because she was concerned. I'm not even skinny, I'm slightly overweight so I don't know where any of this comes from. One of my classmates who sits next to me in my chem lecture was so happy to see me eating something when she walked in, like lol... what the hell?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Dude






Remember when DC > Marvel haha but no I'd like TO SEE A FILM ADAPTION OF SANDMAN COMICS AT THIS RATE I'LL FINISH READING ALL OF THEM DESPITE THE SEVERAL YEAR HIATUS I'VE BEEN IN TO AVOID SPENDING MONEY AND ALSO CHRONIC MOTIVATION ISSUES BEFORE YOU EVEN GET THERE. DC Vertigo and whoever vs my executive dysfunction. Who will get there first?


----------



## loneranger

Persephone The Dread said:


> Dude


Heck yeah.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't get people that like to get offended because I have an opinion. lol Let me live my life and move on.


----------



## alienbird

Those shining light projectors that people use on their houses for Christmas are really cool. I love the flurry ones that make the house look shimmery, and we saw some that looked like drops falling from a tree. I'm seeing moving ones advertised that have different designs too.










I appreciate people who decorate their houses, so we can drive by and admire the cool designs.


----------



## komorikun

Grand said:


> Those shining light projectors that people use on their houses for Christmas are really cool. I love the flurry ones that make the house look shimmery, and we saw some that looked like drops falling from a tree. I'm seeing moving ones advertised that have different designs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate people who decorate their houses, so we can drive by and admire the cool designs.


Yeah, I've been seeing those too. I really like them. I always get confused at first and think they are actual string lights on the house. I love lights.


----------



## alienbird

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I've been seeing those too. I really like them. I always get confused at first and think they are actual string lights on the house. I love lights.


I love lights too! I think those are a nice addition to string lights (some people do both). Usually people with those also decorate their yards with Christmas stuff.

So far this year, I've seen a huge moving Bass, like the singing Billy Bass, but I don't think it sung. Also, a Michelin man thing wearing a Santa hat. I love people's creativity and weirdness for the holidays. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pete Beale said:


> Canadian Brotha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> I've never seen those before.
> 
> Can't say I'd prefer one of those over an actual pool.
> 
> 
> 
> Pimp livin' bro...we're gonna get two tables, two jacuzzis each in private rooms with big *** kick *** TV's that have killer 7.1 surround sound systems, & beer fridges in arms reach of the pulse pools...can dream big eh?
Click to expand...


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Thinking whether to go to bed now or later.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I am up to date on your SAS posts, my universe has resumed equilibrium...


----------



## DSusan

I am just haunted down by the thoughts what will happen to human race if robots takes over


----------



## The Library of Emma

dn2MG7AdEL said:


> Thinking whether to go to bed now or later.


Later.


----------



## komorikun

I watch this v-log on youtube sometimes by this middle-aged guy. Most of the videos are about his pets, 3 cats and a few dogs. Sometimes they are about his family. I just watch the kitty parts. Anyways, so apparently during the Thanksgiving holiday when he had a whole bunch of relatives and their dogs over at his house, one of the cats escaped outside. He's escaped a few times in the past too but always came back the next day. He's been gone over a week now. 

What bothers me is he says that he is "disappointed" that the cat decided to leave and not come back. Like he believes the cat is not coming back on purpose, the cat wants to live outdoors. Found that very odd and troubling. I don't know if it's cause he is religious or not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Actually I do like this also someone edited the audio so the How To Get Away With Murder audio is not getting in the way (as much) the dedication 






Oh _now _ my headphones run out of batteries. I see how it is.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Death Flu = sweating/shivering, moaning/groaning, tossing/turning, coughing/choking, & a tad bit of deliriousness...I didn’t throw up though


----------



## mt moyt

why is my upper lip swollen


----------



## Fomorian

Is there any way of viewing somebody's profile in mobile view? I might do some creeping.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I've been seeing those too. I really like them. I always get confused at first and think they are actual string lights on the house. I love lights.


 Just Christmas lights or all lights?


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> I watch this v-log on youtube sometimes by this middle-aged guy. Most of the videos are about his pets, 3 cats and a few dogs. Sometimes they are about his family. I just watch the kitty parts. Anyways, so apparently during the Thanksgiving holiday when he had a whole bunch of relatives and their dogs over at his house, one of the cats escaped outside. He's escaped a few times in the past too but always came back the next day. He's been gone over a week now.
> 
> What bothers me is he says that he is "disappointed" that the cat decided to leave and not come back. Like he believes the cat is not coming back on purpose, the cat wants to live outdoors. Found that very odd and troubling. I don't know if it's cause he is religious or not.


No housecat _wants _to live outdoors.

This reminds me of a story a friend told me about their sister. Their sister had a cat that they would put outside the back door as punishment (kind of a time out type of thing). One day, the cat finally got fed up and ran away. Came back a week later. The cat was thin, scraggly, and one of its eyes was bloody.

My friend was complaining about their sister, by the way. Didn't agree with this practice at all and felt terrible for the poor cat.


----------



## DSusan

Can't help but wait and see if you get any help


----------



## Kevin001

Hope that package comes in on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## funnynihilist

Dreamed mice got into the trunk of my car and chewed up some stuff I had stored in there.
Why can't I have fun dreams?


----------



## Fruitcake

Bums


----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## loneranger

I call my my mom to tell her something and she just stands there. I call her again and she still just stands there. It's like I have to force to pull her to me, which I don't. She's been doing this a lot lately though. I'm not very needy of her, which worries me and stresses because I'm already dealing with my grandparents' issues and my own's.


----------



## mt moyt

i thought of a poll to make, but its kind of iffy. ill go to sleep now and if i still feel like i want to, ill make it tomorrow


----------



## shyvr6

Grand said:


> Those shining light projectors that people use on their houses for Christmas are really cool.


Yeah, it's easier than doing it the old fashioned way.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Just Christmas lights or all lights?


All lights. I don't like bright lights though. Those boring boob ceiling lights and the long fluorescent tube ones you see in stores are my nemesis.


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> No housecat _wants _to live outdoors.
> 
> This reminds me of a story a friend told me about their sister. Their sister had a cat that they would put outside the back door as punishment (kind of a time out type of thing). One day, the cat finally got fed up and ran away. Came back a week later. The cat was thin, scraggly, and one of its eyes was bloody.
> 
> My friend was complaining about their sister, by the way. Didn't agree with this practice at all and felt terrible for the poor cat.


I've seen some people do that with their kids. If the kid is acting up they are told to go outside. Or if the kid is acting up while they are on an outing, the parents will be like "Fine. We will leave without you." And just walk off.

It's stupid to punish cats after the fact like that. They don't understand punishment. All they know is that you are being mean to them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve been awake 20 minutes & the majority of my thoughts are centred around asking myself(and the gods)why I can’t I get my **** together enough to live alone, why my sense of security & comfort comes from solitude & rarely company, if I’ll ever waking up again hoping someone is around wondering how we can bond/vibe together on the day


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's gotten to the point where I've had no cable/Netflix for so long that I wouldn't really care if I didn't have Netflix ever. Youtube is better in a way. I'd rather watch educational and creepy stuff any day. 

But if I happen to be able to get Netflix one day, I sure wouldn't complain. I just prefer to spend more of my time reading and listening to music.


----------



## CNikki

I want this month to be over with already. I want to leave everything and start new. I want to live the life that I _want_, not the life I _have_ to live. Maybe that's why I'm driven to the point of insanity. I'm truly reaching that breaking point and getting sick of it, mentally and at some points even physically. I want out. I didn't ask for some of the **** I put up with - and God knows that I've put up with some of it for a very long time.


----------



## loneranger

Will I ever have somebody I can be completely comfortable with? All these so called "friends" I've had just give me stress.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I've been reading the same book all year, and I'm not even half way done.

I hate having focus/concentration issues. :bah


----------



## riverbird

I wish I didn't have to watch the dogs while my sister and her fiance go back home and then to Hawaii for 3 weeks later this month. I'd like to go somewhere for Christmas and New Years too. Not that I really have anywhere to go, but I'd like to have the option.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> All lights. I don't like bright lights though. Those boring boob ceiling lights and the long fluorescent tube ones you see in stores are my nemesis.


 You'd hate my bathroom. I have five 9 watt LEDs in there. It's so bright I think I glow in the dark when I come out. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I may be able to get away with it as long as I hermit all week & nobody sees me...I mean I would be hermitting all week in any case but its an excuse



SamanthaStrange said:


> I've been reading the same book all year, and I'm not even half way done.
> 
> I hate having focus/concentration issues. :bah


As long as I have internet/phone/computer access whenever I'm trying to read it's always in the back of my mind that I could be online even if there's no real reason to be.

This year I've only managed to read half of The Maltese Falcon and it's not a even a long or dense book


----------



## Kevin001

Its been a long week


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm hearing a noise. It sounds exactly like an alien spaceship hovering over our house.
I wonder what they're here for. :um


----------



## alienbird

Season 2 of Glitch is on Netflix. :yay
I'm so happy, even if the second season turns out to not be as good as the first.
Yaaaaay.


----------



## Blue Dino

Finally put up the xmas lights in my room, albeit its only a small simple string. I might put up my little mini xmas tree tomorrow. But at the end, not like it really matters. Not like I'm throwing a xmas or holiday party or anything. :stu



Grand said:


> Those shining light projectors that people use on their houses for Christmas are really cool. I love the flurry ones that make the house look shimmery, and we saw some that looked like drops falling from a tree. I'm seeing moving ones advertised that have different designs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate people who decorate their houses, so we can drive by and admire the cool designs.


I like those too. But only if they will point them at their own houses or yard. I've seen so many people point them towards sidewalk or towards the street at cars going by. When I drive by it, sometimes it distracts me at night. I could imagine it could also blind you sometimes like being pointed a laser at me.


----------



## loneranger

My thought from earlier that I didn't post on here of myself as a millionaire and giving millions to a town affected by a hurricane, but I'm really broke.


----------



## komorikun

Went on a clothing shopping expedition today. I especially need a new coat and a few blouses for work. I need to replace a few of my old shirts since a couple of them have small holes in them and couple more have permanent b.o. smell on them, no matter how much I wash them. They are well used, so. Of course, I only came back with 2 blouses and some tupperware. I suck at shopping. Couldn't find much of any blouses that I liked. I wanted something short sleeved, sort of like a t-shirt but slightly fancier. Most of the shirts I found were weird, with holes in them or weird strings in the front or pack. Lots of nice colors but the shape of the clothing is awful. I was interested in getting an Eddie Bauer coat since I heard they are good. Tried on a couple. The material is definitely high quality. But they looked rather dorky. 

Took over 80 minutes to get there. 2 buses, change buses in downtown. Huge mall. It was packed, as expected for a Saturday. So ghetto. Lots of herds of loud ghetto teenagers and families from foreign countries. Saw lots of women wearing hijabs. When I sat down to eat my overpriced frozen yogurt ($7!!), there was an Indian woman in a sari next to me and across from me I think maybe a Somalian woman in hijab. Both had huge monster strollers that double as shopping carts. Heard a lot of Spanish and Chinese. A lot of white people looked sort of dorky, sort of mid-western or something. 

The bus had a couple weirdos on it going there. Coming back home....oh boy. The first bus was okay, a few weirdos but not too horrific, but I got confused in downtown and got on the bus going in the wrong direction....which I realized within a couple stops. Unfortunately that dropped me off in the middle of homelesslandia. And it's around an intersection where lots of streets converge on each other. I always get confused at those. What a mess. I hate that area. Luckily I found my way without getting robbed and found the appropriate bus stop. So many weirdos on the bus this time. Like messing around with drugs out in the open on the bus. One white guy with a beard was totally out of it. He was carrying a can of booze and was messing around with some drugs. Then he decided to put his sweatshirt over his head and have a pornographic conversation with someone on the phone or more likely with the voices in his head. I was listening to my headphones but occasionally I word hear stuff about ****ing up the *** blah blah blah.


----------



## komorikun

riverbird said:


> I wish I didn't have to watch the dogs while my sister and her fiance go back home and then to Hawaii for 3 weeks later this month. I'd like to go somewhere for Christmas and New Years too. Not that I really have anywhere to go, but I'd like to have the option.


Are you living there for free?


----------



## riverbird

komorikun said:


> Are you living there for free?


No, I'm not.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> You'd hate my bathroom. I have five 9 watt LEDs in there. It's so bright I think I glow in the dark when I come out. :lol


Well, the bathroom is the exception. Bathrooms should be bright. I don't know why so many public bathrooms are dark. It's so annoying cause then you can't touch up your makeup in there.

I have 3 LED bulbs in the bathroom and I usually turn on the heat lamp too. At first I didn't see the point of heat lamps in the bathroom but now that it is cold I can appreciate it.  I just wish the bathroom exhaust fan was not right above the lamp, so retarded. My last apartment with the Brazilian roommate was the same. The fan barely works at all and there is no window to air it out. They could have put a window in the bathroom in this apartment since the wall faces the outside and not another apartment.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I just wrote a User Script to get rid of posters who constantly make threads. Threads of ignored users don't show up for me anymore. 
I'll post it somewhere if anyone is interested. When my laziness was low enough to do so.


----------



## komorikun

riverbird said:


> No, I'm not.


Oh okay. Thought maybe it was sort of an exchange. Free rent for dog-sitting.


----------



## BAH

Annoying when users make a thread about their departure from here only to come back not long afterwards


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Well, the bathroom is the exception. Bathrooms should be bright. I don't know why so many public bathrooms are dark. It's so annoying cause then you can't touch up your makeup in there.
> 
> I have 3 LED bulbs in the bathroom and I usually turn on the heat lamp too. At first I didn't see the point of heat lamps in the bathroom but now that it is cold I can appreciate it. I just wish the bathroom exhaust fan was not right above the lamp, so retarded. My last apartment with the Brazilian roommate was the same. The fan barely works at all and there is no window to air it out. They could have put a window in the bathroom in this apartment since the wall faces the outside and not another apartment.


 You should ask the landlord if he can at least come and try to oil the fan. That often fixes them. Even if he's a cheapskate it only costs a few drops of oil.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> You should ask the landlord if he can at least come and try to oil the fan. That often fixes them. Even if he's a cheapskate it only costs a few drops of oil.


I don't think that will do anything. The fan is blocked basically by the light bulb. And it's ancient. This whole apartment needs to be gut renovated and everything needs to replaced. It's a dump.

The landlord is always polite but it's fake polite. All talk and no action. He thinks of himself as a good guy obviously since he doesn't jack up the rents and doesn't ask for pet rent/pet deposit. But he only replaces stuff if he absolutely has to. He's very close to being a slumlord.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I don't have to prove anything to anyone.

I wish I could wholeheartedly believe in that(and act like it).

Edit: Jeez, I just can't help trying to make people like me. I just did it again. What the hell is wrong with me? Why would I even try to make them like me??? I don't even know them. Don't even talk to them. What the hell.


----------



## komorikun

This is the cat video I was talking about:


----------



## Blue Dino

Amon said:


> Annoying when users make a thread about their departure from here only to come back not long afterwards


This is like the most words I've seen you type in a post.

But yeah, that... usually they return the next day and remained for years and years and counting.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

omfg I'm so excited.


----------



## Kevin001

It might be a long night.


----------



## SofaKing

Best day ever...thank you!


----------



## wmu'14

I work in the health insurance industry: Daaaaaaaang. CVS buying Aetna for $69 billion


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Best day ever...thank you!


:cuddle


----------



## harrison

Going to have all our old home movies of my son digitised. Plus my wedding video. (embarassing) Hope the tapes are all still okay.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SofaKing said:


> Best day ever...thank you!





Crisigv said:


> :cuddle


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Going to have all our old home movies of my son digitised. Plus my wedding video. (embarassing) Hope the tapes are all still okay.


Two things I'll probably never get to achieve in my life (kid, married).

I have digitised VHS tape like that in the past. It should be ok if use a decent machine to transfer the footage that has the heads cleaned or replaced often and tape was stored properly to prevent dust, mold, etc.

But be aware VHS isn't going to be as good as HD, as the resolution isn't that great with VHS.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> *Two things I'll probably never get to achieve in my life (kid, married).*
> 
> I have digitised VHS tape like that in the past. It should be ok if use a decent machine to transfer the footage that has the heads cleaned or replaced often and tape was stored properly to prevent dust, mold, etc.
> 
> But be aware VHS isn't going to be as good as HD, as the resolution isn't that great with VHS.


You never know what's around the corner mate. 

Yeah, I'm going to have them professionally done. I was thinking of getting all the equipment and learning how to do it but I really don't think I could be bothered - and I might stuff it up, which would be terrible. The only thing is I will find it very hard to watch them - I can't even look at old photos of my boy without getting very emotional. I'm a bit of a sook.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> You never know what's around the corner mate.
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to have them professionally done. I was thinking of getting all the equipment and learning how to do it but I really don't think I could be bothered - and I might stuff it up, which would be terrible. The only thing is I will find it very hard to watch them - I can't even look at old photos of my boy without getting very emotional. I'm a bit of a sook.


I guess so. 

Not hard to do once shown how to do it.

I can be emotional at times too when think of lost loved ones. We are both human mate.


----------



## riverbird

I need to make a change.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I need to make a change.


:O


----------



## alienbird

I'm supposed to finish a drawing for Christmas, but it needs to be satisfactory (to me).
I've already finished a big part of the initial drawing outline (this stuff takes me _forever_). 
I'm trying to make it all come together and be approved by my picky self.

Then framing it? I need a nice wooden frame for it. Not those cheap plastic frames. But I won't have money for that.

Anyway, I have to finish this drawing. This is important.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve heard Metallica’s “Nothing Else Matters”, string quartet renditions, but this jazz guitar based rendition by Macy Gray is so fresh to me, great stuff


----------



## Kevin001

I need a hot shower


----------



## Pongowaffle

I use to think doing sincere and well meaning gestures to someone will only give them a positive impression of you. At worst it does zero but it will not hurt. Finally realize this is not true. This only holds true if the other person does not have a negative impression of you to begin with. If they do have a negative impression of you, they will only read your sincere gestures with annoyance, creepiness and an onset of a hidden agenda. I have to remember this and take this to heart from now on. I am better off doing absolutely nothing than trying, if I have even the slightest hint the other person is not fond of me.


----------



## Reset Button

He's humiliating the both of us unknowingly for their amusement. What a fool! Please leave me out of it!


----------



## coeur_brise

Pongowaffle said:


> I use to think doing sincere and well meaning gestures to someone will only give them a positive impression of you. At worst it does zero but it will not hurt. Finally realize this is not true. This only holds true if the other person does not have a negative impression of you to begin with. If they do have a negative impression of you, they will only read your sincere gestures with annoyance, creepiness and an onset of a hidden agenda. I have to remember this and take this to heart from now on. I am better off doing absolutely nothing than trying, if I have even the slightest hint the other person is not fond of me.


My cynical, sometimes mankind-hating self says it's probably better to make people laugh. Everyone always loves a jokester and can nary handle the complexities of the human condition. With that said, not everyone is the same.... :|


----------



## Steve French

My permanent retainer has come off a few of my teeth. It has been over a decade. Maybe I could get this cocksucker taken out? I didn't even need the braces in the first place, I am sure.


----------



## Blue Dino

The tree outside the house is tilted pretty far from the strong winds right now. I am paranoid it's gonna fall. But at least it's tilted towards the street. It's a very big tree, so I am sure if it falls, it's gonna destroy the sidewalk if it uproots.


----------



## Steve French

Having a thought about going to church. Of course, I don't believe in any of that horse malarkey. I do like their values though, and it seems to be a source of a real community, ya know? Like back in the day, everybody would be connected through church. You'd find your wife there, your friends, all your family. Life would revolve around that ****. Something missing these days. None of that community. I can instantly communicate with some random in China yet I just don't feel the connection with people. Seems like people anymore got three things on their minds: easy *****, getting high, and themselves.

I need to get out of this ******* town.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve got more than enough issues, love you but god do I need to be away from you


----------



## EarthDominator

I wonder when I'll be free from my home situation, so I can finally live my own life. Plus, meeting up with friends who want to!


----------



## loneranger

EarthDominator said:


> I wonder when I'll be free from my home situation, so I can finally live my own life. Plus, meeting up with friends who want to!


Feeling exactly the same way.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Girls are so cute. I wish I had one


----------



## shyvr6

Blue Dino said:


> The tree outside the house is tilted pretty far from the strong winds right now. I am paranoid it's gonna fall. But at least it's tilted towards the street. It's a very big tree, so I am sure if it falls, it's gonna destroy the sidewalk if it uproots.


Might wanna have someone look at it to see if it needs to come down. It could be cheaper than having to replace a sidewalk if the city doesn't take care of it or some other bad incident happening.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Steve French said:


> Having a thought about going to church. Of course, I don't believe in any of that horse malarkey. I do like their values though, and it seems to be a source of a real community, ya know? Like back in the day, everybody would be connected through church. You'd find your wife there, your friends, all your family. Life would revolve around that ****. Something missing these days. None of that community. I can instantly communicate with some random in China yet I just don't feel the connection with people. Seems like people anymore got three things on their minds: easy *****, getting high, and themselves.
> 
> I need to get out of this ******* town.


Yeah, society in general seriously lacks a sense of community. That's why so many people feel alone. Reddit just doesn't cut it :lol


----------



## kivi

I say “I’m going to sleep.” to my roommate as she talks with her boyfriend and she says “But I’ll receive an important phone call.”, it’s unknown when will it happen and it’s one am and she’s still already having her endless phone call. Wtf am I suppose to do? Sleep in the dorm hall? What’s up with disrespectful people? (This thing isn’t happening for the first time, it’s been happening for months)


----------



## riverbird

It's so crazy how different things can be in just a year.


----------



## loneranger

I wish I had more genuine friends.


----------



## llodell88

i wish i liked doing the things i used to do


----------



## Blue Dino

I ate a bowl of cauliflowers for dinner. Now the flatulence is kicking up. :lol



shyvr6 said:


> Might wanna have someone look at it to see if it needs to come down. It could be cheaper than having to replace a sidewalk if the city doesn't take care of it or some other bad incident happening.


Funny thing is someone decided it was a good idea to park their pickup truck right underneath of it.


----------



## harrison

There's something about this bloody laptop that makes me press the wrong keys quite often and lose whatever I've been typing. My old one never did that.

I'd like to take it outside and beat the hell out of it with a sledge hammer.


----------



## Flora20

If I should go to work tomorrow or not..


----------



## komorikun

Interesting how some people who eat a lot of junk food seem to pretend they care about how healthy or natural their diet is. Like they say they couldn't give up meat for "health" reasons. But they are still shoveling soda, doritos, cheetos, cookies, etc. down their throat.


----------



## mt moyt

id let her shoot me


----------



## loneranger

Coincidence said:


> "some" over 60+ are racists as fk. VERY IGNORANT AND VERY DISGUSTING!
> 
> i mean old people over 60/65 especially from US


Yes they are. It's sad.


----------



## riverbird

Two very good cups of coffee is almost enough to make up for the fact that I had almost no sleep last night.


----------



## Kevin001

Always so much mucus why why why ugh


----------



## riverbird

Kevin001 said:


> Always so much mucus why why why ugh


One of life's greatest mysteries. Why indeed. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> One of life's greatest mysteries. Why indeed. :squeeze


Insane ugh


----------



## BackToThePast

Another day, another interview down.


----------



## alienbird

WHY? Really, why?


----------



## loneranger

Getting comfort from someone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm glad the new Blade Runner film ended up being nothing like the trailer.


----------



## ShadowOne

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm glad the new Blade Runner film ended up being nothing like the trailer.


i loved it. I watched the first one before seeing it and heard it was more narrative heavy than action (it had a good rating and was doing ****ty in the theater..which is usually a good sign of quality lol)

the soundtrack's my main music while working right now


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ShadowOne said:


> i loved it. I watched the first one before seeing it and heard it was more narrative heavy than action (it had a good rating and was doing ****ty in the theater..which is usually a good sign of quality lol)
> 
> the soundtrack's my main music while working right now


Yeah it was great, I loved the first film and hoped they didn't just turn 2049 into a generic action film (I like action films, but it wouldn't have been a good fit here for the genre or film.) Also yeah, great soundtrack.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When you're trying to be subversive but end up looking like you want to mug them?

Also, that's a lot of pink.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Running from the FX Send into the Stereo Line In allows me a Left Channel Monitor with Zero Latency in the headphone mix. Of course I'd prefer a stereo monitor but for the purpose of playing/practicing/recording at 3am without being a disturbance its practical/functional. Now I really need a new guitar, god I need a new guitar.


----------



## Kevin001

Fixing this nose of mine is my life goal right now.


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Fixing this nose of mine is my life goal right now.


WHats wrong with your nose?


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> WHats wrong with your nose?


Its clogged


----------



## komorikun

One sentence posts are usually disappointing.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

:bah


----------



## Kevin001

I really should go get my haircut today...can't miss that opportunity sick or not.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

geraltofrivia said:


> :bah


:wife


----------



## Kilgore Trout

SamanthaStrange said:


> :wife


*sigh*
I miss @Mc Borg


----------



## loneranger

Our rare snow we might receive late tonight.


----------



## mt moyt

i havent eaten pizza in 2 months


----------



## SplendidBob

Yay, neck way worse. To add to pins and needles, the dull ache and occasional sharp pain I now have a burning pain and tingling in my arm. Will ring doctor tomorrow for the hundredth time and just ask to be referred somewhere privately, since the NHS seems content to have someone increasingly bed bound go untreated. Good times. 

I haven't even seen a specialist in the 3 years I have had it.

Getting ****ing wasted tonight on all my drugs.


----------



## SofaKing

I love and I am loved, but yet I keep returning to a sad realization and difficulty accepting a life that seems void and pointless.

While a "captain obvious" statement, despite kind accolades from management, I feel like I'm just a warm body to my employer and that I'll just have to accept that I won't feel excited or fulfilled by anything I try or do. I'm just a pawn. I get platitudes...just a nugget or two of encouragement to keep me employed.

I could probably just retire, but I think without a solid plan on what I'd do with my time, I'd likely just end up dead sooner than later.

Sigh


----------



## Were

I liked the "buried above the ground" line from that song before and thought about making that my location here.


----------



## loneranger

Mixed feelings. Need to feel loved, but at same time waiting for the snow to come.


----------



## funnynihilist

The more I hear Jordan Peterson the more he seems like a shill for the system. And why wouldn't he be? The system has done well by him. 
He think we should be living likes it's 1955 but guess what, there is no going back there! 
He is big into self sacrifice, and maybe 50 years ago self sacrifice would have paid off buy these are different times. Things are more volatile now and people need a guru who will tell them that and how to navigate times like these.
There really isn't anyone like that when you think about it, just a lot of play it safers.
This generation needs a leader who is anti-establishment because the establishment has become stifling. By establishment I mean the corporate/media/education/government machine.
They are all right there in your face every day and nobody questions it. Certainly not Jordan Peterson!
His prescription is to get ya a good career and spouse, have some youngins and let the system do its job!
I'm not saying that all parts of the system are bad but people have gotten too comfortable, too compliant, the people that rule us know that they can get away with anything. They know that they can throw us any old slop and we will eat it right up! Because we always do.
Where are the underground people who used to say, "wait there is something wrong here?"
They are gone.
Oh well, didn't mean for this to turn into a rant that nobody reads because it's too long lol.
But that's what I'm thinking about.


----------



## Kevin001

This week has been overwhelming.


----------



## Grog

It's 42deg c so screw it im not doing **** .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to buy some pop foam for this mic and a pop filter in general


----------



## Blue Dino

Callsign said:


> I was pretty emotionally moved by the last slide of presentation on climate change effects in the north that I just had to do. I'm wondering if I had presented this one to the class, if that would've been embarrassing, if I had oddly showed so much emotion. I think it would have been only I really who would ever understand why I felt that way. Or at least I'm fairly sure of the reasons.


If anything, showing emotion probably enhance the presentation. Shows to the audience you're passionate and care for the subject you are presenting.



komorikun said:


> One sentence posts are usually disappointing.


This is disappointing to read.


----------



## tea111red

i enjoy going to casinos........ i can feel comfortable being a loser there.

and at any time of the day.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm completely devastated. I can't live like this anymore. I don't know what to do.
Every time I read the news it's only about the powerful murdering and pillaging and doing whatever they please with no consequences.
Apart from the devastating fact that I have to watch so much suffering caused by the powerful, there is also the fact that I may very well be the next victim given where I live.


----------



## EarthDominator

Going to have spend Christmas with a family who pretends to like me. While in fact, whenever I turn away from them, they start to talk trash about me. 

Oh and the weather is drunk here.


----------



## loneranger

We got snow!


----------



## SofaKing

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm completely devastated. I can't live like this anymore. I don't know what to do.
> Every time I read the news it's only about the powerful murdering and pillaging and doing whatever they please with no consequences.
> Apart from the devastating fact that I have to watch so much suffering caused by the powerful, there is also the fact that I may very well be the next victim given where I live.


Don't watch it. I don't and I'm less stressed because of it.


----------



## Sky Blue

Finally have Internet service again.

Seriously, if you're ever insecure about working, especially in IT, you're not the person who took a week and 3-4 technicians to flip a switch. You'll do fine.

Literally everyone is capable of the work if these people are.


----------



## greentea33

I wonder what it is like to actually have a life...go out and do stuff and whatever. Whatever it is people do on weekends. Like, have fun.

Hmmm.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I run from the “main outs” to the “RCA line in” then technically I should be able to get a stereo monitor on all inputs while still having the “control room outs” feed to the 5.1 stereo as room/overall monitors. In theory that’ll work, & work better than running mono from the “FX Send”...only one way to find out


----------



## Flora20

Wonder if I should give myself another haircut since I'm tired of my same look


----------



## PandaBearx

I want to sign up for a gym membership soon


----------



## Kevin001

I need to indulge in some Christmas movies


----------



## mt moyt

just killing time until the first bus comes in 50 minutes since i am basically nocturnal these days.



Kevin001 said:


> I need to indulge in some Christmas movies


im saving Home Alone for until Christmas gets closer !


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Finally started my first day of work. Took awhile to get the paperwork done. Was a little stressful at work but I'm getting the hang of it more. It's funny that there was a parade during my first break on my first day. Lmao


----------



## CNikki

Wondering if I should give up fighting this. If I'm subjected to being some walking and breathing vegetable, I'd rather take my last breath and collapse before it happens.


----------



## CNikki

Had family who died just this year due to problems that they've had that led them to being useless vegetables. Know some now who seem to take solace in it. I'm going to have to choose one or the other.


----------



## twistix

I should really sleep but I have a strange urge to socialize. It's a rare occurrence since I'm very quiet and socially withdrawn normally. It seems like a shame to miss out on a nice chat while the mood strikes


----------



## CNikki

twistix said:


> I should really sleep but I have a strange urge to socialize. It's a rare occurrence since I'm very quiet and socially withdrawn normally. It seems like a shame to miss out on a nice chat while the mood strikes


Well...

How are you?


----------



## twistix

CNikki said:


> Well...
> 
> How are you?


Wow, I wasn't actually ready for these hard hitting questions. Hm, I've been stressed lately but at the moment I'm feeling ok. I guess just keeping focused on the current moment. I really should sleep though. I have to be up early.

And how are you? It sounds like you're dealing with a difficult situation and I'm sorry to hear that. I wish I could offer some comfort. What sort of things bring you comfort? Personally, I like a warm beverage, snuggly blanket, and some light entertainment.


----------



## CNikki

twistix said:


> Wow, I wasn't actually ready for these hard hitting questions. Hm, I've been stressed lately but at the moment I'm feeling ok. I guess just keeping focused on the current moment. I really should sleep though. I have to be up early.
> 
> And how are you? It sounds like you're dealing with a difficult situation and I'm sorry to hear that. I wish I could offer some comfort. What sort of things bring you comfort? Personally, I like a warm beverage, snuggly blanket, and some light entertainment.


I'm honestly contemplating as to whether if I should wake up early tomorrow. I'm contemplating as to whether if I should just walk away or not. I can always start over, right? Otherwise...

Listening to music right now is bringing my comfort. It takes away the racing thoughts for a little while.


----------



## twistix

CNikki said:


> I'm honestly contemplating as to whether if I should wake up early tomorrow. I'm contemplating as to whether if I should just walk away or not. I can always start over, right? Otherwise...
> 
> Listening to music right now is bringing my comfort. It takes away the racing thoughts for a little while.


I'm not sure what is troubling you but I wish you well. I hope you can relax and find some peace. 
Meanwhile, I must catch some Zs. Goodnight & enjoy your music :]


----------



## Winds

I really need to try and stick with this. Also I have to remember to check out this show more.


----------



## Chevy396

Excited to get those invisalign braces before too much longer. My teeth aren't terrible, but I was too poor to get braces when I was a kid. Better late than never.


----------



## loneranger

Thinking of complimenting workers at a grocery store. One of the employee's was starting a conversation with me about something I was purchasing. I did good and felt great about it, but should've let management know about his good interaction with customers. Not many workers are friendly with their customers. I used to work in retail and would feel pissed off when I see my co-workers or my bosses be rude to customers.


----------



## Lonelylilly

Im wondering how im going to get through this period in my life, and also how my dogs so annoying with his ball!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ooh it snowed. And it's my dad's birthday tomorrow technically today so I'm going round there later with my brother. Which means I can chuck a snowball at him 

I have been waiting for this moment.


----------



## Kevin001

mt moyt said:


> im saving Home Alone for until Christmas gets closer !


That and A Christmas Story for me


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Went on a clothing shopping expedition today. I especially need a new coat and a few blouses for work. I need to replace a few of my old shirts since a couple of them have small holes in them and couple more have permanent b.o. smell on them, no matter how much I wash them. They are well used, so. Of course, I only came back with 2 blouses and some tupperware. I suck at shopping. Couldn't find much of any blouses that I liked. I wanted something short sleeved, sort of like a t-shirt but slightly fancier. Most of the shirts I found were weird, with holes in them or weird strings in the front or pack. Lots of nice colors but the shape of the clothing is awful. I was interested in getting an Eddie Bauer coat since I heard they are good. Tried on a couple. The material is definitely high quality. But they looked rather dorky.
> 
> Took over 80 minutes to get there. 2 buses, change buses in downtown. Huge mall. It was packed, as expected for a Saturday. So ghetto. Lots of herds of loud ghetto teenagers and families from foreign countries. Saw lots of women wearing hijabs. When I sat down to eat my overpriced frozen yogurt ($7!!), there was an Indian woman in a sari next to me and across from me I think maybe a Somalian woman in hijab. Both had huge monster strollers that double as shopping carts. Heard a lot of Spanish and Chinese. A lot of white people looked sort of dorky, sort of mid-western or something.
> 
> The bus had a couple weirdos on it going there. Coming back home....oh boy. The first bus was okay, a few weirdos but not too horrific, but I got confused in downtown and got on the bus going in the wrong direction....which I realized within a couple stops. Unfortunately that dropped me off in the middle of homelesslandia. And it's around an intersection where lots of streets converge on each other. I always get confused at those. What a mess. I hate that area. Luckily I found my way without getting robbed and found the appropriate bus stop. So many weirdos on the bus this time. Like messing around with drugs out in the open on the bus. One white guy with a beard was totally out of it. He was carrying a can of booze and was messing around with some drugs. Then he decided to put his sweatshirt over his head and have a pornographic conversation with someone on the phone or more likely with the voices in his head. I was listening to my headphones but occasionally I word hear stuff about ****ing up the *** blah blah blah.


Went on another shopping expedition today. This time I went to a more upscale mall. Like the previous mall this mall was also full of families and humongous strollers. There were even more small children than the ghetto mall, probably cause there is a Santa and some fake snow stuff going on. I nearly stepped on a couple rugrats. No hordes of rowdy, ghetto teenagers though. Tons of East Asian and South Asians at this mall. Saw lots of Indian families. Mall must have been at least 50% Asian. Definitely more money than last week's mall.

This mall was quite a bit smaller and even more crowded than last week's. The design is not very good for crowds. I ran into lots of "road blocks" of lines of people blocking my way. Often families of 5 or 6 would just stop right in the middle of the main walkway and just stand there like idiots.

I tried on tons of coats but couldn't find one that I liked. So frustrating. Once again I only came home with 2 shirts and that's it. Transportation was better than last week. About 15 to 20 minutes less time to get there. No major weirdos on the bus this time.


----------



## Were

My 2000th post yay.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

the guy i'm talking to on grindr rn is SO cute and within my ideal age range too fkladsfjlsd i love


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If Utd win today then despite our loss weekend results will have still have been beneficial to us


----------



## Kevin001

She is so hard to shop for.


----------



## CNikki

Head's pounding again due to overthinking. Wishing that those I talk to weren't so far away.


----------



## mt moyt

i really hope i get one of the 2 jobs i interviewed for last week. i dont think i will be able to keep looking. plus i keep seeing the same jobs advertised, and not many are what i want. Most of the ones i want i've already applied to.

while waiting to get a job, ive become nocturnal. i wake up at 8pm, buy dinner, then just wait for the sun to rise so i can go out and buy breakfast.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I give up with her.

She's just threw away a rare, good thing.

Madness, but what can I do?


----------



## SplendidBob

Ugh, that depressive fatigue and general cant be arsed feeling. With added neck pain. And women let down stuff. And two doctors appointments tomorrow.


----------



## BAH

U gone nao


----------



## funnynihilist

Who was it that said the world is mania, divorces, and spare change?


----------



## ShadowOne

i didnt know you get this much jello from those little boxes


..this is way too much jello for one human

edit: I SHOULDVE PUT ALCOHOL IN IIIIIT. FUUUUU


----------



## Chevy396

That moment a few days after getting laid by a random Tinder girl, when you find a pimple in your groin area and can't remember how to identify herpes. The longest few minutes and most desperate google image search of your life. Then the release of tension after you positively identify it as a pimple and rule out herpes... feels better than the actual sex did.


----------



## harrison

I ran into someone I know on Saturday and sat and talked with him for quite a while. Afterwards I could feel the mania starting when I was walking around the shops. I hadn't noticed it at all while I was with him but I just get a bit worked up talking with unfamiliar people or situations that are out of my routine. Then yesterday I was in a very good mood at lunch with my wife - better than I would normally have been. 

I'm on my medication so it was very mild and actually almost pleasant - increased confidence, happy etc. Quite strange.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I need to push harder with the workout. I've been letting myself sinking into depression again. I can't fall back down the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## loneranger

Scrub-Zero said:


> I need to push harder with the workout. I've been letting myself sinking into depression again. I can't fall back down the bottom of the barrel.


Just keep trying. I know you can do it.


----------



## Steve French

Strangely enough my second ritalin dose of the day hit me much harder and faster. Real speedy this time too. The first was on an empty stomach and the second right after a meal. I would assume that has something to do with it. Seems that some suggest a more acidic stomach, and some a more basic, but from what I understand that is mostly related to the amphetamines.

I need to get on an add forum to discuss this stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope this will work and allow me to reinstall Windows 10


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I can't wait to see her again. :sigh


----------



## coeur_brise

Like a mouse, ive gone to the kitchen, this time to steal a piece of cheese. I do hope to be out of this slump soon and back to my somewhat ways of excess. For a while, i was enjoying the fast life and well, I've paid dearly but at the same time.. I dunno, I wish this sort of thing never happened, that I could gone on without that fall. I can't say oh well because I do want back what was lost. At the same time, there's this natural development to things, I'm just not sure what the next natural thing to do is.


----------



## SplendidBob

finallyclosed said:


> Excited to get those invisalign braces before too much longer. My teeth aren't terrible, but I was too poor to get braces when I was a kid. Better late than never.


Kinda wish I could get my lower teeth straightened. Top teeth are fine, but lower teeth, ugh. Here in the UK teeth aren't considered high priority though. Most people here have a wonderful deep orange as their natural hue .



Persephone The Dread said:


> ooh it snowed. And it's my dad's birthday tomorrow technically today so I'm going round there later with my brother. Which means I can chuck a snowball at him
> 
> I have been waiting for this moment.


Hah, hope you got him, I remember you talking about that a while back. Make sure you make a snowball or two, put in a box, and stick in the freezer to catch him by surprise in the summer 



finallyclosed said:


> That moment a few days after getting laid by a random Tinder girl, when you find a pimple in your groin area and can't remember how to identify herpes. The longest few minutes and most desperate google image search of your life. Then the release of tension after you positively identify it as a pimple and rule out herpes... feels better than the actual sex did.


Ah, the perils of the STD's you can get even with a condom. Herpes is terrifying despite being utterly pointless. Always carry a microscope when Tindering for a bit of extra security. Groinal inspection.



coeur_brise said:


> Like a mouse, ive gone to the kitchen, this time to steal a piece of cheese. I do hope to be out of this slump soon and back to my somewhat ways of excess. For a while, i was enjoying the fast life and well, I've paid dearly but at the same time.. I dunno, I wish this sort of thing never happened, that I could gone on without that fall. I can't say oh well because I do want back what was lost. At the same time, there's this natural development to things, I'm just not sure what the next natural thing to do is.


Stolen cheese tastes the best though


----------



## EarthDominator

Really, really worried because of 2 reasons.

First one, is the weather here, Code Red has been given off by the government thanks to the extreme snowfall. Going to cause problems since I came by bike to my internship.

And second one, something is wrong with my friend but I can't see what. :/


----------



## SofaKing

I'm amazed at the resilience of my city's homeless population and how they endure.

And yet I still complain about comparatively trivial issues.

I suck.


----------



## llodell88

I'm annoyed because I heard my mother talking on the phone. I'll be forever be a schizophrenic who's noncompliant, won't accept my diagnoses and take my medication like i'm supposed to and believe me that will never change. all because some stupid hackers in my computer think it's funny to provoke me and send the same stuff to all the computers i go to so people won't believe me. And yeah I do get paranoid easily, and it does feel like a chemical balance in my head. i needed to wait it out until it goes away, it's not a problem for people to provoke for their own sick pleasure, enjoyment. i don't understand why people want to slander me like this. back in march, when my health improved suddenly, all i wanted to do was get back to making money online so i can earn some money to get out of tihs crap i'm in and now i'm just in bigger crap, a year has gone by and I've done nothing and I feel really hurt I just want the time to go by faster until I stop feeling hurt. And no, I don't know what is on my computer that they put there and didn't, how would I know. Once it started, I assumed everything that could be about me is, and that's getting me in a lot of trouble. It's weird how motivated I used to be and now it's like what the point. I felt so suicidal back in may when they started flooding my computer and being malicious thinking wow my last avenue is gone. these people aren't going to let me work. and it sounds like the entire town thinks im crazy, the cops think i hallucinated the people who came to my house, this entire situation is so stupid.

I keep having arguments in my head all day, and it's all I think about obsessively, trying to convince people what I experienced is real. It's similar to what was going on when I experienced all those terrible side effects from medication. I just wanted people to know what I experienced is real and I'd have conversations in my head all day with people trying to explain to them, and I'd constantly be imagining what they would say in reply to convince me it's not real, or all the reasons why it's not real. It's the same thing.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm tired of calling


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@splendidbob

I did get him  Also I see Bob is back.

---

number called at 11:11 on 11th December. Hah, that almost makes up for the daily spam calls from various unknown numbers that I ignore.


----------



## Lyyli

When to go out and buy dental floss.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> I did get him  Also I see Bob is back.


Yup, all back and my normal lovely friendly wholesome self. 

Glad you finally got him, been a long time coming .


----------



## Chevy396

I think it's cute that my parents seem to think there is any chance that I've forgiven them, or ever will forgive them. When I had my stroke and couldn't get out of bed or remember much of what happened for the past year, they found every chance they could to threaten to kick me out if I didn't behave the way they expected me to. But they never once considered getting off of their own asses and trying to get me disability money or something. Honestly, they could die in a car accident today and I'd just be glad to possibly get some life insurance money. That's what they want anyway, to be in heaven, because earth just has too much responsibility involved when you choose to be poor and still have 5 kids who you mentally and physically abuse into helping you, even after they are disabled.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Woke up in a ramshackle hotel in the middle of nowhere with rain beating against the windows. Thought: ohhhh no. There is something about a little town with a hollowed-out town centre, sad mothers in Nandos, grim council housing and only an occasional pedestrian walking along the road, in a track suit, smoking old-school stinkers, that is a real draw. And this is the draw: in a town like this, you ride your bike, feel like a different life form and dream of the metropolis. In the metropolis, you are surrounded by a really interesting crowd, flashing lights, good music and still feel like a different life form. And that seems wrong. It's nice to believe that you just need to shift places and you'll fit right in.


----------



## riverbird

By the end of this week I will have a novella written and ready to be published on Amazon. Perhaps me saying it here will give me motivation to actually get it done.


----------



## Kevin001

rabidfoxes said:


> Woke up in a ramshackle hotel in the middle of nowhere with rain beating against the windows. Thought: ohhhh no. There is something about a little town with a hollowed-out town centre, sad mothers in Nandos, grim council housing and only an occasional pedestrian walking along the road, in a track suit, smoking old-school stinkers, that is a real draw. And this is the draw: in a town like this, you ride your bike, feel like a different life form and dream of the metropolis. In the metropolis, you are surrounded by a really interesting crowd, flashing lights, good music and still feel like a different life form. And that seems wrong. It's nice to believe that you just need to shift places and you'll fit right in.


You ok?


----------



## rabidfoxes

Kevin001 said:


> You ok?


Oh yes, sorry, it probably came out wrong. This was a sort of holiday, just a bit grim. Arguments, mouldy tiles in the shower, that sort of thing.


----------



## Kevin001

rabidfoxes said:


> Oh yes, sorry, it probably came out wrong. This was a sort of holiday, just a bit grim. Arguments, mouldy tiles in the shower, that sort of thing.


Oh ok I thought you got drugged or something :serious:


----------



## loneranger

Stressed out and tired.


----------



## plumslices

I can't exempt any of my midterms. I think I'll fail every one.


----------



## funnynihilist

Deep, deep,
I got $1.98 that says you cant,
The boys went down to the store,
Said they wanted some burgers or something,
I've just been sitting here puffing my pipe and waiting,
Waiting,
Always waiting,
Waiting for what?
Who knows what.
Pass the creamer,
Thanks.


----------



## funnynihilist

The museum of modern farts


----------



## anxietyconquerer

I wish I had my own personal chef.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

note to self: If you develop a crush on the idea of this person like the last 5, even a small one, I will punch you in the face. You have _tons _ of issues to work on before you can even entertain any idea like that.


----------



## Lohikaarme

And there goes my good mood.


----------



## SofaKing

What do you do when you feel you've reached the end of a useful life?


----------



## Kevin001

Mom is sick now and I think I relapsed ugh


----------



## Chevy396

I am sick of being around petty, spiteful, ugly people. I am dealing with a life threatening illness, and I'm still having to be the bigger person. I just want to get on disability so I can make my own ****ty life away from these types of people.


----------



## EarthDominator

It's quite intriguing how blind I can be sometimes. Somtimes I think I'm fine, that everything is going okay, that I'm in fact a normal human being.

Untill, I look in the mirror, seeing the truth about myself. I'm nothing more than a worthless animal, I look horrific, and my personality consist of only negative emotions. My depression is who I am, apparently.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Some people will trip over themselves to try to explain to you how wrong you are and how right they are despite the fact that when it comes down to it you're both basically saying the same thing.


----------



## Sus y

SofaKing said:


> What do you do when you feel you've reached the end of a useful life?


Help others.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I hope my anxiety doesn't get the best of me at work. At least I had two days off to recuperate from my first two days of work. I was told that I did good, so I probably just underestimate myself sometimes. But ugh. Multitasking in front of people is not my forte.


----------



## riverbird

So apparently now I might have to water the grass in the yard that was recently placed/planted every night while my sister and her fiance are away. I can see it now, me face planting onto the concrete trying to walk down the steps to get back there since my right leg/knee still isn't strong enough to walk up/down stairs without holding onto something for support. Hopefully she wasn't being serious, the creepy landlord who always shows up unannounced is supposed to be in charge of that stuff.



finallyclosed said:


> I am sick of being around petty, spiteful, ugly people. I am dealing with a life threatening illness, and I'm still having to be the bigger person. I just want to get on disability so I can make my own ****ty life away from these types of people.


:squeeze


----------



## Skygrinder

Sore muscles suck.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The way animals slowly blink their eyes is cute.


----------



## twistix

I realize something I just said could be interpreted as being more suggestive than I intended


----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://botnik.org/content/harry-potter.html

lol


----------



## twistix

I get all excited to find I have received a message only to be disappointed when I find it's just an ad


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Apparently these are penguins! :laugh:

https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> Apparently these are penguins! :laugh:
> 
> https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com


I think it will declare the shape to be whatever it told you to draw regardless of whether it actually resembles said object or not, lol. I tried it 3 times, each drawing crappier than the last just to test this hypothesis


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> I think it will declare the shape to be whatever it told you to draw regardless of whether it actually resembles said object or not, lol. I tried it 3 times, each drawing crappier than the last just to test this hypothesis


You mean just the outline of the drawing?










I thought it said basketball, not basket 

I so would have gotten that point for the basketball!

(I am using a mousepad).


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> You mean just the outline of the drawing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it said basketball, not basket
> 
> I so would have gotten that point for the basketball!
> 
> (I am using a mousepad).












Someone just wrote "dum" as in "dumbbell", how the heck was that identified?! :lol


----------



## Callum96

I'm just looking back over the past 6 months and thinking how little progress I've made in life and on myself. Feeling quite existential about it all. It's almost funny how pointless everything seems.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://botnik.org/content/harry-potter.html
> 
> lol


Ok, who unearthed my writings from when I first started writing English fanfiction at 13? :um


----------



## PandaBearx

Wish I didn't have to study for finals (or rather wish I had time to breath)


----------



## Fat Man

With time, it will all be over soon


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lohikaarme said:


> Ok, who unearthed my writings from when I first started writing English fanfiction at 13? :um


I love how anything that even vaguely makes use of AI in it's creation ends up surreally sinister.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Look brain, I know we kind of hate ourself but if you're going to cringe at every other second of our existence now we're going to have a problem because it's exhausting enough.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm gonna need to work on my communication skills. ****, I'm an idiot sometimes on the phone.


----------



## komorikun

This made my day. After nearly 3 weeks, the cat came back!!


----------



## Ai

Just kind of how frustrating it is to be misread. Beyond the internet and the company of the few people I'm comfortable around, I am too anxious to think clearly, much less properly express who I am as a person. With those I love and even on the internet most generally, I'm goofy, snarky, geeky... In person, I'm just quiet and polite. The latter is the person my boss sees... This awkward, meek little thing who has to be nearly beaten with a stick sometimes to participate in group conversations.

The other day, she made some kind of playful remark about me looking "very serious." I responded, "Oh? I didn't realize. Just kinda spaced." She chuckled, and I added, "Resting b*tch face problems..."

She proceeded to _lose_ it. She laughed so hard, I thought she was going to hyperventilate. It was as though I'd said the cleverest thing she'd heard in her entire life. I just kind of stared at her, mildly confused.

Later, when the assistant manager arrived, she recounted the entire incident... again to raucous laughter.

I mumbled something like, "I really don't understand why that's so funny. It's a common phrase..."

And with an incredulous grin on her face, my boss responded, "I just didn't expect it from you of all people!"

I asked her why that was.

"It was so witty!" She guffawed.

A little taken aback, I kinda forced a chuckle. "I'm not usually witty?"

She and the assistant manager just shared this short, significant glance, and did not respond.

Soooooo....

That's pretty fabulous.

Apparently my boss thinks I'm a dumb ***.

Not _only_ a dumb ***, but an endearingly lucky one to have chanced upon something so cutely _close_ to clever as a common phrase the entire ****ing internet has used... for over a decade...

-_-

This is why I don't bother talking to people.


----------



## EarthDominator

Thinking about ways to hide my face from the world, as much as I can. Obviously, I can't walk with a helmet on my head during my internship, but maybe a mask or something.

*If anybody has ideas please tell me.*


----------



## Steve French

Ominous Indeed said:


> https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com


Sheit, this is too entertaining. I'm not sure about the guesser or my drawing skills though.


----------



## Steve French

Oh **** killed it 6 outa 6


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Coincidence said:


> wtf Persephone, the guy in your avatar












Yeah people often find him scary for some reason :con reminds me of the Halloween avatar I had of him once where several posters begged me to change my avatar lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Coincidence said:


> haha wtf?
> 
> what's his name?


Chris Corner/IAMX


* *



















this hasn't actually been released outside of a TV show yet.. Lol...
















Also Sneaker Pimps:


----------



## twistix

I dreamt I made a new friend only to wake up to find I imagined it :/


----------



## Kevin001

Sucks that I don't own a single pair of swim trunks.....hell I'll just where jeans.


----------



## Shylife2017

I think people at my job totally dislike me. There was a big issue today, but it wasn't my fault. Yet some people still want to blame me. My feelings hurt, but that's okay. I'm kind of over this job. This is not where I want to be. Christmas is around the corner so no one will break my spirit!!


----------



## shyvr6

Still not sure what to give my parents for Christmas.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Now I can grow it out proper again


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I wonder how her cat Rose is.

Rose is an old dear.

And Felix. He's half Norwegian forest cat and will end up bloody massive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

These tickets are way too expensive why make The Royal Albert Hall your only London concert


----------



## unemployment simulator

it's (nearly) christmas, time for a beer, can't believe how little alcohol I have drank this year. i'm pretty much teetotal these days albeit without the smug superiority thing most people who are teetotal have, you know the way they go on about being teetotal and sneer at anyone who drinks I mean I know its healthy not to drink a lot and I get that but it doesn't mean you are better than someone just because of your reluctance to drink beer... I realised today that I should give more to the homeless, didn't have any money for this girl outside sainsburys local so I bought her a box of malteasers, everyone likes malteasers right?


----------



## Steve French

After a month off of any hard drinking, I decided to put away a few beers last night. Made it to five, got pretty decently bombed, and now I have a hangover. Sure was a reset.


----------



## unemployment simulator

why the hell am I not trying to sleep right now? it's 3:46am...


----------



## Steve French

I did something charitable and somebody stepped in, inspired by me, and one-upped me. I was a little miffed. Stole my thunder. I need all those karma points.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was wondering why a stereo monitor in headphones should be so complex and of course it’s not. How satisfying it is to know I can run direct from the amp head into to mixer to record while still having output from the cabinet as well as have playback through the stereo for the vocals while tracking. Not to mention having live VST monitoring with zero latency. It means when I make new guitar videos I can use the mix in my DAW as the base and then top it subtly with the room audio captured via my phone while filming so long as I sync the time codes. Absolutely fantastic! Should have fun this weekend for sure when I’ve got the place to myself. God I love gear and figuring out how to best use it to full capacity


----------



## Crisigv

I wish today was payday. :sigh


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ffs, today was the first time I've been out in 2 weeks due to ****ing depression and it being ******* freezing

And I need to get rid of this avatar.


----------



## Ai

Work Christmas party tonight. Dreading it. The last time I got pressured into hanging out with them outside work, they just picked on me for being quiet.

That's my personality. I am quiet. I prefer to listen. _Especially_ in group settings. Repeatedly pointing it out at my expense and laughing does not make me want to _not_ be quiet. It just makes me anxious.

Sigh.

We have next to nothing in common anyway, so what am I even supposed to say...


----------



## shyvr6

Ai said:


> Work Christmas party tonight. Dreading it. The last time I got pressured into hanging out with them outside work, they just picked on me for being quiet.
> 
> We have next to nothing in common anyway, so what am I even supposed to say...


That sucks. What's worse is you'll probably be viewed as an outsider even more if you don't go. I'd say to drink something alcoholic to maybe relax you a little bit which could help make you more prone to talking, but if you don't drink, then hopefully they'll talk about something you're interested in.


----------



## harrison

My boy tells me the other day he's going up to Vietnam for 10 days with his mates in January. He says it like he's just going in to the city to see a movie. He's becoming quite a traveller. I checked the temperature there the other day and it was about 24 with 99% humidity at 5am.


----------



## CNikki

You know that you're manic when you don't remember half the stuff you [impulsively] bought.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

I can't believe i caused all that mayhem these past few days i must be imagining things.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

@Coincidence










you are hot


----------



## CNikki

I told someone the raw truth as to what has been going on. I feel a little better but I'm still numb and confused.


----------



## BAH

The wreath smells like dog piss


----------



## Ai

shyvr6 said:


> That sucks. What's worse is you'll probably be viewed as an outsider even more if you don't go. I'd say to drink something alcoholic to maybe relax you a little bit which could help make you more prone to talking, but if you don't drink, then hopefully they'll talk about something you're interested in.


That was the same feeling I had... I deeply considered faking ill to get out of it (it wouldn't be that unbelievable. I am sick 90% of the time anyway). But I knew that would have just made things more awkward. I think my boss takes it really personally when I decline invitations to socialize. She was quite snippy with me the day after I just kind of quietly ignored her Facebook friend request...

In any case, I went. It wasn't the worst thing in the world. Some of the chat was even kind of amusing. But I am glad to be home. I'll need some serious unwinding before bed...

They all really seemed to like my embarrassingly sentimental gifts, at least... lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Ai It's nice to see you posting again.


----------



## Steve French

I seem to have cured my alcoholism. All I had to do was go on some hard benders and get real sick. Now I am conditioned to get really hungover, and those hangovers consist of extreme anxiety and insomnia, so it's hard to even pick up the liquor to start one.


----------



## tehuti88

I don't understand why, if somebody treats me like s*** (usually for no reason, often because they're holding me responsible for something somebody else did--"One of you is as good as another"), it's justified/excusable because they're _hurting_ and I need to be more _understanding_...but if I merely stand up for myself, or call those people out on treating me like s*** (I don't even have to treat them like s*** in return), I'm _hurting _them and I need to be more _understanding_.

How come _my_ pain is never justified...? How come _I_ don't deserve understanding...?

...And it's not just me. I've seen this "reasoning" applied to others, too...it's bizarre.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

**** that conversation was depressing.

Part of me will always want to destroy this disgusting species. There are no fictional villains that even skim the surface of why it should happen.


----------



## Kevin001

Everyone calls me small ugh


----------



## mt moyt

I'm in a whatsapp group chat of about 50-60 people (for mental issues), and i kind of treat it like a 'Type what you are thinking about right now' or 'Write anything in this thread' thread, and post random stuff a couple of times a day. 

No one replies when i post my stuff lol, but i cant tell if they are annoyed. I really want to know if they are annoyed though


----------



## SplendidBob

@Ai nice to see you back. I hope it wasn't me


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> My boy tells me the other day he's going up to Vietnam for 10 days with his mates in January. *He says it like he's just going in to the city to see a movie. He's becoming quite a traveller.* I checked the temperature there the other day and it was about 24 with 99% humidity at 5am.


Yeah, traveling as a hobby really has been becoming a fad nowadays. I think the rise of social media is a big cause for this. People always show off themselves traveling. When you look at everyone elses social media, all you see are traveling posts and photos. So it gives them a feeling that everyone is traveling all the time. This motivates themselves to travel more.

If I remember your son's age range correctly, I figure he's way old enough to be fine and have a great time there.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah, traveling as a hobby really has been becoming a fad nowadays. I think the rise of social media is a big cause for this. People always show off themselves traveling. When you look at everyone elses social media, all you see are traveling posts and photos. So it gives them a feeling that everyone is traveling all the time. This motivates themselves to travel more.
> 
> If I remember your son's age range correctly, I figure he's way old enough to be fine and have a great time there.


Hi - and yeah, he'll be okay. Just have to be careful with things like not drinking the water etc in a place like that. So a bit different to where he's been before.

If I'm completely honest I'm probably just jealous.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her. :blush


----------



## Persephone The Dread

psycho Donald Duck scared the hell out of me so random


----------



## discoveryother

Persephone The Dread said:


> psycho Donald Duck scared the hell out of me so random


two and a half minutes in i looked at how long it is. whatever this psycho Donald Duck phenomena is, i'll probably fall asleep before i get to it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

andy1984thesecond said:


> two and a half minutes in i looked at how long it is. whatever this psycho Donald Duck phenomena is, i'll probably fall asleep before i get to it.


oh **** I linked the wrong video because that's the one I was listening to, but I meant to link to just that track. It's 4 minutes in. Probably better if you're just listening and not expecting it though.


----------



## discoveryother

Persephone The Dread said:


> oh **** I linked the wrong video because that's the one I was listening to, but I meant to link to just that track. It's 4 minutes in. Probably better if you're just listening and not expecting it though.


lol. it was a little weird.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thinking about how much I would like to travel and get away from here.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't want know how much I spent for Christmas this year...yikes.


----------



## alienbird

Be okay.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## CNikki

Not sure if I should at least attempt to make contact with someone, especially since I blocked their number after they didn't talk to me for months and then decided to try calling out of the blue. I mainly want to hear about how their child is doing, if anything.


----------



## Winds

I feel so emotionally drained right now. Like I'm just straight up going through the motions which is kinda unfair to you all, but meh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My friend wants me to go see Star Wars with him tomorrow night with his friends who I don't know & have never met. I honestly could not care less about that flick. I mean I'm sure it'll be entertaining and fun and all that but still, I don't care to see it first like everyone else. In fact but for his asking I wouldn't even have thought of it for probably a year or two in truth & then I would've been like oh yeah, there's a Star Wars flick, maybe I should download it. At any rate I'm broke & don't like going out without at least pocket cash on hand (even if someone else says they'll pay) and whatever other SA/hermit excuses I'm currently convincing myself of so I don't have to go. Really if you want to get me out of the house you basically have to say there's some live music to check out or you want to have a jam session & then I'm more likely to be like **** anxiety, lets go. On the other hand if his gal brings some vegan friends to tag along I can find out just how terrified of women I've gotten after all these months of hermitting. Decisions, decisions


----------



## discoveryother

Canadian Brotha said:


> My friend wants me to go see Star Wars with him tomorrow night with his friends who I don't know & have never met. I honestly could not care less about that flick. I mean I'm sure it'll be entertaining and fun and all that but still, I don't care to see it first like everyone else. In fact but for his asking I wouldn't even have thought of it for probably a year or two in truth & then I would've been like oh yeah, there's a Star Wars flick, maybe I should download it. At any rate I'm broke & don't like going out without at least pocket cash on hand (even if someone else says they'll pay) and whatever other SA/hermit excuses I'm currently convincing myself of so I don't have to go. Really if you want to get me out of the house you basically have to say there's some live music to check out or you want to have a jam session & then I'm more likely to be like **** anxiety, lets go. On the other hand if his gal brings some vegan friends to tag along I can find out just how terrified of women I've gotten after all these months of hermitting. Decisions, decisions


possibility of vegan girls? you better go man.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to remember what I'm living for.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

andy1984thesecond said:


> possibility of vegan girls? you better go man.


Yeah, he's become a vegan and almost exclusively hang with them now. I suppose it makes sense given the dietary restrictions & the activism that often comes with it. Anyway he goes on about vegan gals, some of which he might be able set me up with. You're right, I should probably head out with them


----------



## riverbird

I desperately want a kitten. I have such bad cat fever right now. I miss hearing a cat purr in my face.



Canadian Brotha said:


> Yeah, he's become a vegan and almost exclusively hang with them now. I suppose it makes sense given the dietary restrictions & the activism that often comes with it. Anyway he goes on about vegan gals, some of which he might be able set me up with. You're right, I should probably head out with them


Vegan girls are the best. Not that I'm bias, or anything. Definitely go!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

riverbird said:


> Vegan girls are the best. Not that I'm bias, or anything. Definitely go!


I knew it! You're a Vegan Vulture, a Biased Betty, trying to convert me with your feminine wiles...damn near worked too, haha


----------



## SofaKing

I guess there really is only one way to be at peace.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

everyone has a history but not everyone wants to/should know about it.


----------



## riverbird

Canadian Brotha said:


> I knew it! You're a Vegan Vulture, a Biased Betty, trying to convert me with your feminine wiles...damn near worked too, haha


Haha. Let it work! Come to my side! We have cookies...:wink2:


----------



## Steve French

I read all these stop drinking resources for some reason. Even though I haven't stopped drinking and don't really have a desire to. I've come to the conclusion I have the self control and the willpower not to be a complete pisstank, and have managed to successfully do so lately.

It's odd though, most of the people I see whining about their drinking drink despite having fairly put together lives, whereas I mostly drank because I had nothing. It's like, you have a nice wife and kids, house, car, good job, hobbies, lots of friends and social connections, your physical and mental health, and you still get ****faced every day? Maybe those are the alcoholics, the diseased folk, and I was just bored and needing a fix.


----------



## coeur_brise

all the smart people...where do they all come from. I was a hot mamacita once. My confidence has plummeted so it's not all there anymore. But there are more important things. Who am I kidding, i just like saying the word mamacita. :teeth


----------



## Blue Dino

I hate it when cars with extremely loud exhaust will drive through the street late at night. Especially in residential areas.



coeur_brise said:


> all the smart people...where do they all come from. I was a hot mamacita once. My confidence has plummeted so it's not all there anymore. But there are more important things. Who am I kidding, i just like saying the word mamacita. :teeth


I like saying the word Guacamole. It doesn't roll off the tongue as nice, but I always have the urge to mumble it repeatedly.


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> I hate it when cars with extremely loud exhaust will drive through the street late at night. Especially in residential areas.


lol, i agree. that sound and sounds like it are really good at making me go from 0-60 in half a second.

might be good that i'm going deaf or getting closer to needing hearing aids?


----------



## firestar

No one in my family cares about my happiness. No one.


----------



## Lohikaarme

*Sees 'The Last Jedi' in title*

_I will not click, I will not click, I will not click_ :hide


----------



## Karsten

@iAmCodeMonkey :blush


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Spotify’s catalog for old school music is so hit or miss, sometimes they’ve got 800 cuts of the same song in various takes or live or whatever or not even a single version is to be found at all


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Man I'm ****ing bored!!!!!

This time last year I was in Lincoln with her, enjoying the sites before heading to her's for a relaxed evening.

Now I've got **** all again. :frown2:

I should **** off to London, pay over £100 for a Wagyu sirloin steak dinner in Harrods, see if I can get a ticket to see the new Star Wars movie at the BFI IMAX, shag a high class escort, then f of backpacking to Scotland. No chance of getting a decent seat in the BFI Imax though tbh.

The only thing stopping me from doing all this, is that it will completely eat my savings.

If I was rich I'd be at **** like that endlessly until death. >


----------



## SplendidBob

That Christmas party holy ****ing ****. Bunch of utterly broken people sitting around in an awful building making terrible conversation next to a table with some mince pies. It was like I found myself in the waiting area for Bullseye in 1985.

I only went because my old navigator (who was attractive, who I half asked out, who I intended to give my details to, as a challenge) told me I should definitely go, it would be great, she had the day marked on her diary and was _definitely_ going, would definitely be going and I should go because she was going, was supposed to be going, *but didn't ****ing go*.

Most depressing and bleak thing ever. I am one of them now. ****ing shoot me.

Also went to a "dinner party" in the evening with two couples, where they ragged on volunteering for a bit. Nice.

Also went to a urologist who (seriously) started asking me questions (in a negative tone) about my employment status when he saw on my notes I had seen a psychiatrist. Wtf?

****ing horrible day yesterday.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> That Christmas party holy ****ing ****. Bunch of utterly broken people sitting around in an awful building making terrible conversation next to a table with some mince pies. It was like I found myself in the waiting area for Bullseye in 1985.
> 
> I only went because my old navigator (who was attractive, who I half asked out, who I intended to give my details to, as a challenge) told me I should definitely go, it would be great, she had the day marked on her diary and was _definitely_ going, would definitely be going and I should go because she was going, was supposed to be going, *but didn't ****ing go*.
> 
> Most depressing and bleak thing ever. I am one of them now. ****ing shoot me.
> 
> Also went to a "dinner party" in the evening with two couples, where they ragged on volunteering for a bit. Nice.
> 
> Also went to a urologist who (seriously) started asking me questions (in a negative tone) about my employment status when he saw on my notes I had seen a psychiatrist. Wtf?
> 
> ****ing horrible day yesterday.


You can't beat a bit of bully still though. 

Was it a depression group party? Sounds right ****ing miserable. lol

Have you found out why she didn't attend?

Were the couples old friends?

I couldn't imagine hanging out with a pair of couples again, **** that.

Especially old friend couples. **** the lot of em! lol

Last Uro I saw was a **** as well btw. A useless **** as well lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@splendidbob :squeeze


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> You can't beat a bit of bully still though.


Indeed, I just wouldn't fancy hanging out in the back room area sharing anecdotes about how one of their work machines broke down and it was hilarious until they got someone in to fix it and then it worked.



Pete Beale said:


> Was it a depression group party? Sounds right ****ing miserable. lol


Nah, it was for anyone who used those services + staf. Very poorly advertised, they basically didn't want anyone to come lol.



Pete Beale said:


> Have you found out why she didn't attend?


Nah, after my farewell card to her (which was my attempt to ask her our for coffee, which probably was a bad idea though I could see she definitely was interested, at least, her subconscious seemed to be), she hugged me, was really happy and kept talking about the christmas party and so forth.
I can imagine her reasons for not going:

1. She later understood the subtext in my card and didnt want the embarassment
2. She was working (it was at 12-3 pm on a workday)
3. She knew how ****ing dire it would be

any number of reasons. If I were her I wouldn't be been on starting up something with an ex patient there, typically speaking they are in a pretty bad way. I look more like a staff member than a patient tbh.



Pete Beale said:


> Were the couples old friends?


Yeh. Was supposed to be another singley person there but they couldnt make it.



Pete Beale said:


> I couldn't imagine hanging out with a pair of couples again, **** that.
> 
> Especially old friend couples. **** the lot of em! lol


Yeh, it was a lot of rubbing in my face (by accident) how normal everyone elses life was and how easy everything came to them, whereas for me everything they take for granted is a massive struggle.



Pete Beale said:


> Last Uro I saw was a **** as well btw. A useless **** as well lol


I am sure he was competent, just a ****ing arsehole.



SamanthaStrange said:


> @splendidbob :squeeze


Thanks Sam :squeeze


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, at least I got paid yesterday.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Indeed, I just wouldn't fancy hanging out in the back room area sharing anecdotes about how one of their work machines broke down and it was hilarious until they got someone in to fix it and then it worked.
> 
> Nah, it was for anyone who used those services + staf. Very poorly advertised, they basically didn't want anyone to come lol.
> 
> Nah, after my farewell card to her (which was my attempt to ask her our for coffee, which probably was a bad idea though I could see she definitely was interested, at least, her subconscious seemed to be), she hugged me, was really happy and kept talking about the christmas party and so forth.
> I can imagine her reasons for not going:
> 
> 1. She later understood the subtext in my card and didnt want the embarassment
> 2. She was working (it was at 12-3 pm on a workday)
> 3. She knew how ****ing dire it would be
> 
> any number of reasons. If I were her I wouldn't be been on starting up something with an ex patient there, typically speaking they are in a pretty bad way. I look more like a staff member than a patient tbh.
> 
> Yeh. Was supposed to be another singley person there but they couldnt make it.
> 
> Yeh, it was a lot of rubbing in my face (by accident) how normal everyone elses life was and how easy everything came to them, whereas for me everything they take for granted is a massive struggle.
> 
> I am sure he was competent, just a ****ing arsehole.
> 
> Thanks Sam :squeeze


Maybe you should try and contact her after the weekend, or just give it a couple more day after that. I wouldn't give up on her just yet.

I'd definitely have you as a staff member over a patient and think I'd probably end up feeling that way myself btw lol

But then again, you end up at things like dinner out with friends who are doing all the typical, classic **** normal folks do, and you're like "I don't belong here with these people"

You can sort of feel normal but like an alien at the same time, and like you're in between bat **** folks and normal folks, so you end up feeling even more lonely in a way.


----------



## loneranger

How lonely I am


----------



## SofaKing

I'm dreading tonight's office holiday party. After my friend's suicide only days fresh, I don't know how I'll hold up.

I give myself permission to bale after making obligatory appearance.


----------



## discoveryother

SofaKing said:


> I'm dreading tonight's office holiday party. After my friend's suicide only days fresh, I don't know how I'll hold up.
> 
> I give myself permission to bale after making obligatory appearance.


sorry to hear about your friend. hope the party goes ok. i'm sure they would understand even if you didn't go at all.


----------



## SofaKing

andy1984thesecond said:


> sorry to hear about your friend. hope the party goes ok. i'm sure they would understand even if you didn't go at all.


Thanks. My close workmates and other friends claim it'll be good for me.

I'd hate to get emotional and ruin everyone's time by making them uncomfortable.

I guess if I feel that's happening, I'll slip out.


----------



## Sus y

SofaKing said:


> I'm dreading tonight's office holiday party. After my friend's suicide only days fresh, I don't know how I'll hold up.
> 
> I give myself permission to bale after making obligatory appearance.


:frown2: Hope you are feeling a bit better at least.


----------



## SofaKing

Sus y said:


> :frown2: Hope you are feeling a bit better at least.


Gracias....estoy muy nervioso. No quiero estar triste a la fiesta.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


>


Feliz Navidad Gato!


----------



## Sus y

SofaKing said:


> Gracias....estoy muy nervioso. No quiero estar triste a la fiesta.


Good luck with it. I avoid work parties because I don't relate too well with many people I work with, so I kind of understand, maybe you can try to forget every and relax your mind for some minutes.



komorikun said:


>


:O That's a fatty cat, I wouldn't have imagined it!


----------



## komorikun

Sus y said:


> :O That's a fatty cat, I wouldn't have imagined it!


Yes. Debu Neko.


----------



## komorikun

splendidbob said:


> That Christmas party holy ****ing ****. Bunch of utterly broken people sitting around in an awful building making terrible conversation next to a table with some mince pies. It was like I found myself in the waiting area for Bullseye in 1985.
> 
> I only went because my old navigator (who was attractive, who I half asked out, who I intended to give my details to, as a challenge) told me I should definitely go, it would be great, she had the day marked on her diary and was _definitely_ going, would definitely be going and I should go because she was going, was supposed to be going, *but didn't ****ing go*.
> 
> Most depressing and bleak thing ever. I am one of them now. ****ing shoot me.
> 
> Also went to a "dinner party" in the evening with two couples, where they ragged on volunteering for a bit. Nice.
> 
> Also went to a urologist who (seriously) started asking me questions (in a negative tone) about my employment status when he saw on my notes I had seen a psychiatrist. Wtf?
> 
> ****ing horrible day yesterday.


What was the urologist visit for?


----------



## CNikki

The fact that 'they' and their gang bang might have a go at me or do something terrible. I don't care at this point but I'm also scared.


----------



## firestar

99% sure my family has abandoned me.


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> Maybe you should try and contact her after the weekend, or just give it a couple more day after that. I wouldn't give up on her just yet.
> 
> I'd definitely have you as a staff member over a patient and think I'd probably end up feeling that way myself btw lol
> 
> But then again, you end up at things like dinner out with friends who are doing all the typical, classic **** normal folks do, and you're like "I don't belong here with these people"
> 
> You can sort of feel normal but like an alien at the same time, and like you're in between bat **** folks and normal folks, so you end up feeling even more lonely in a way.


Eh, no way to contact her.

Tbh I would be able to help those people more than the people running the groups. They even get half of the material wrong in the groups. Not that they help anyway. It's just a big joke of people who are so hopeless they have totally given up. Then the people running the course pat themselves on the back and leave feeling they are doing their bit and the people in misery just go on in hopeless misery. I spoke to one of the navigators who thought she was actually doing something meaningful.

When I spoke (angrily) to the psych nurse on the crisis team I told her "it was all bull****" and she informed me "some people get helped" and I told her that was a lie, she knew it and I knew it, deep down :lol.



komorikun said:


> What was the urologist visit for?


Ball pain. Causes by a cys too small to cause pain. Not related to my failure at life, or employment status apparrently, though judging by his questions you would have thought otherwise.

Right. I accidentally fell asleep after the massive amounts of diclazepam I took earlier, which sucks. Now gonna have to start again with pregabalin and whiskey.

laters.


----------



## Crisigv

I think I may actually have to go to the doctor for my foot. It honestly feels like something is broken right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hopefully one of those clips is good enough for Instagram


----------



## riverbird

Canadian Brotha said:


> Hopefully one of those clips is good enough for Instagram


I want to see them all.


----------



## SofaKing

Even the homeless mock me. **** the world!


----------



## Blue Dino

I love how the torrent site I usually use just spoiled the ending of the new Star Wars movie for me on its front page.


----------



## Crisigv

What did I do?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SofaKing said:


> Even the homeless mock me. **** the world!


I know the feeling unfortunately. Better vibes tomorrow



riverbird said:


> I want to see them all.


Tsk, tsk, tsk...only one treat per week lest you start to take them for granted, lol


----------



## Kevin001

Might see Star Wars tomorrow.


----------



## firestar

Nothing says the holidays like explaining to the people who supposedly care about you how you feel and the effect that their actions have had on you - in very clear, explicit detail - only to have them respond with a brief apology and a confident statement that you'll feel better in a few days. 

No, I'm not going to feel better in a few days. No, this is not going to be fixed with cat gifs. There is no coming back from this.


----------



## The Library of Emma

@firestar  :squeeze


----------



## Mellon Collie

I've known since Friday that I've failed one of my classes. Not sure how to tell my father, I don't want any more questions and I don't need a lecture, or more worry/self-punishment.


----------



## firestar

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> @*firestar*  :squeeze


Thank you. I have been trying to help them understand, but they don't seem to. People who have never been depressed can't understand how terrible it is and how you would do anything - absolutely _anything_ - not to feel that way again.


----------



## Mellon Collie

In PAIN right now. I've got this assignment I should have started on Wednesday but didn't, and I didn't even reach the target number of pages but I'm so frustrated, I can't find any more information online and I don't want to make it all up or fill the paper with filler nonsense, I'm just going to hand-in this ****ty paper and pray it doesn't automatically mean I fail the class. I need to get it out of my head.


----------



## Steve French

I was browsing the classifieds looking for a part-time job and this one "part time body transportation services" comes up. I was thinking to myself, lols, what is that, dragging around corpses? Click on it and what do you know. That is exactly what it is. Driving corpses to and from the funeral home/hospital. Ew. Probably pays well though.


----------



## Sus y

loneranger said:


> How lonely I am


 
:hug


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

****, I just got one of those reminders of "this day last year" on google photos, and it was a pic of me and her on the walls of Lincoln Castle. :frown2:

Now I'm alone and back to my default mode of vegetating again, pretty much. :serious:

**** mental health issues and trying to be a normal sheep!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s sad when you don’t feel at home in your home


----------



## Kevin001

Be happy for what you have.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> Be happy for what you have.


I am, but it ain't enough.


----------



## Chevy396

Holy ****, I just realized that my hot young Asian neurologist may have been flirting with me. Just the way she was joking with me about taking kratom and smoking weed, kind of teasing me like a daughter might tease her dad about that kind of stuff, then wink and look the other way. Maybe I'm overthinking it and she's like that with everyone, but I've never had a doctor visit before that felt the way this one did, even with massive anxiety.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'd go with overthinking.


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> I'd go with overthinking.


That's not as fun though. I'll see if I can figure out a way to get some confirmation in another six months when I see her again.


----------



## loneranger

Sus y said:


> :hug


Thanks.


----------



## riverbird

I went with my sister to Costco today so she could buy a bunch of liquor that my dad and his girlfriend wanted her to bring up to them when she visits them for Christmas, since alcohol is so much cheaper here in CA than in WA. 15 giant bottles of liquor! Over $300 worth! It was just a bit embarrassing.


----------



## ShadowOne

riverbird said:


> I went with my sister to Costco today so she could buy a bunch of liquor that my dad and his girlfriend wanted her to bring up to them when she visits them for Christmas, since alcohol is so much cheaper here in CA than in WA. 15 giant bottles of liquor! Over $300 worth! It was just a bit embarrassing.


random crap like that makes me super anxious haha. I've bought firewood for a bonfire and had the same dilemma

kudos for doing it cuz I'd tap out at like 6 or 7 before i'd feel too weird lol. I'd have a whole speech on the tip of my tongue to explain to the cashier...not sure why i need to explain myself all the time


----------



## Persephone The Dread

All things considered why is movie canon explaining things the way they are?


----------



## tehuti88

I saw that he recently visited my profile, but he said nothing and I don't know if he posted anything. I miss him. :sigh But I figure he doesn't like me anymore since I didn't keep in touch...I guess I was already too broken by the time he tried to befriend me. We actually regularly corresponded for a while but even that wasn't enough to stave off my avoidance and fear of rejection. His life seemed to be starting to go in a better direction as well, so why should I drag him down in my depressing crap?

I don't have the heart to check his profile to see if he posted anything or to look him up anywhere else (DeviantArt is all I knew of, anyway). In fact, just seeing his name on my page brought all the sadness back and I avoided looking at it for a while. The fact that he said nothing is enough for me. I don't want to add more pain. I always regret when I check on old friends/acquaintances and see how they've moved on in their lives without me.

I feel sorry for the people who reach out to me in friendship. All they get is disappointment.

I hope he's still doing okay, at least. I don't have any ill will or anything like that, since this _was_ my fault.

I just wonder why he looked at my page at all.


----------



## cinto

The Simpsons S1 12-17-1989

Patty: It’s almost nine o’clock.
Selma: Where is Homer anyway?
Patty: It’s so typical of the big doofus to spoil it all.
Lisa: What, Aunt Patty?
Patty: Oh nothing, dear. I’m just trashing your father.
Lisa: Well, I wish that you wouldn’t. Because, aside from the fact that he has the same frailties as all human beings, he’s the only father I have. Therefore, he is my model of manhood, and my estimation of him will govern the prospects of my adult relationships. So I hope you bear in mind that any knock at him is a knock at me. And I am far too young to defend myself against such onslaughts.
Patty: Mm hm. Go watch your cartoon show, dear.

LOLOL


----------



## funnynihilist

Aftershave used to come in fancy bottles like a worn out boot or a paddle boat.


----------



## CNikki

May be lucky if I can have a nap at this point. I did earlier, but it may not help to hold me over for this upcoming (**** show) day.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My sides! lol xd


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> May be lucky if I can have a nap at this point. I did earlier, but it may not help to hold me over for this upcoming (**** show) day.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

going to a casino.. :lol


----------



## feels

Yo who else wanna bang frog guy from The Shape of Water??? ��

seriously tho best romantic movie i've ever seen


----------



## EarthDominator

I'm getting sick, I think at least. If I am, then I'm going to be out of the run for weeks to come, since whenever I get sick, it's always brutal.


----------



## Steve French

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My sides! lol xd


****, that was good. Arnold prank calls are the best. I always liked this one:






Not quite as classic, but still. Though I have to wonder about maybe being rigged with how perfect the responses are.


----------



## CNikki

What I need today checklist:
Aspirins. Lots of them.
My sanity and beliefs - pray that I will do what is right.


...


----------



## tea111red

i prepared for my 600 lb life instead.


----------



## SplendidBob

Even stopped going to they gym. Seasonal **** hitting me really hard now.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't be scared of the unknown.


----------



## cinto

No more free Tidal subscription for me. It was great while it lasted, I found it to be better, more fun than Spotify.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I wish I find someone in life who loves paranormal stuff and horror movies just as much as I do.


----------



## alienbird

I genuinely hope I die before my mom.
If I could have one wish... that would be it.
Not only because I couldn't survive on my own, but also because she is one of the only people in this world that truly loves me. Other people's 'love' will always be fickle and fake, but hers is unconditional. I don't want to be fully alone in life.

But this is a very selfish wish, and I know it.


----------



## Chevy396

I can't decide which is worse for your mental health, Christianity or crystal meth.


----------



## tea111red

well, i've been up 20+ hours and was planning to sleep, but i accidentally just took my stimulant pills instead of the sleeping ones so i will be up for another 12-15 hrs. :no shows how bad my mental state is and how much i go through the motions.


----------



## caelle

Is cottage cheese supposed to be sweet? I just had some and it tastes like whipped cream. Freakin delicious. But the time before that, which was years ago that I had cottage cheese, it tasted nasty. 
My neighbor brought over a dessert and a container of cottage cheese. I don't recognize the brand. Could it be the brand or does cottage cheese taste like sweet heaven now?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

caelle said:


> Is cottage cheese supposed to be sweet? I just had some and it tastes like whipped cream. Freakin delicious. But the time before that, which was years ago that I had cottage cheese, it tasted nasty.
> My neighbor brought over a dessert and a container of cottage cheese. I don't recognize the brand. Could it be the brand or does cottage cheese taste like sweet heaven now?


Cottage cheese should be a bit tangy.

You've reminded me that I need to put that on the christmas list of cheeses actually.

I would have forgot without your post. :O


----------



## SofaKing

caelle said:


> Is cottage cheese supposed to be sweet? I just had some and it tastes like whipped cream. Freakin delicious. But the time before that, which was years ago that I had cottage cheese, it tasted nasty.
> My neighbor brought over a dessert and a container of cottage cheese. I don't recognize the brand. Could it be the brand or does cottage cheese taste like sweet heaven now?


Any chance it was ricotta cheese?


----------



## caelle

SofaKing said:


> Any chance it was ricotta cheese?


I don't think so. It's this. I probably ate half of it in one sitting. I'm so bad.


----------



## caelle

Pete Beale said:


> Cottage cheese should be a bit tangy.
> 
> You've reminded me that I need to put that on the christmas list of cheeses actually.
> 
> I would have forgot without your post. :O


You're welcome


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

caelle said:


> You're welcome


lol

I think you can get it with pineapple, chives etc in it now.

It's a cheese I only eat at christmas and nearly forgot it this year. 

Btw, if you like sweet stuff and cottage cheese, these are amazing.

You make it with curds, similar to cottage cheese curds.

Best I've ever had is from a place in York called Betty's.

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/749642/yorkshire-curd-tart


----------



## Persephone The Dread

They cover your mouth
And they poison your children
Everybody cries
Everybody's with them

Do they give you what you want?

There's a cold red light
And a cynical future
But your mind is in chains
And your body's not the answer

Faith is not enough
Sex is not enough
Drugs are not enough
Love, love

Bang dirty bank Nazi
He's knocking at your door
You will always be the weak
You will always be the poor

But does he give you what you want?

Does he give you what you want?


----------



## truant

Gentleheart_Flower said:


> I wish I find someone in life who loves paranormal stuff and horror movies just as much as I do.


I'm writing a paranormal horror novel. I've always loved the genre, but I'm not really an expert. I haven't really seen/read as much as most horror buffs.


----------



## riverbird

I can't stop watching news coverage of the Amtrak train derailment in WA and it's depressing me. It's strangely making me want to go back home and visit. I've been on the 501 Cascades Amtrak so many times.


----------



## harrison

I was thinking the other day that it's actually pretty boring taking your medication all the damn time. I know that's what doctor's want - a sort of level mood, but Jesus it's boring.


----------



## loneranger

That I want to hang out with somebody who cares and appreciates me for who I am.


----------



## Chevy396

My life is a lot more intense than I give myself credit for. I guess you get used to chaos after a while and see it as boring.


----------



## Steve French

I'm burnt. Only slept five hours, drank several beers last night, worked out today, took some phenibut, crashed off ritalin. Not quite ready to go down yet though. I should stuff some more stimulants into myself.


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> I'm burnt. Only slept five hours, drank several beers last night, worked out today, took some phenibut, crashed off ritalin. Not quite ready to go down yet though. I should stuff some more stimulants into myself.


You don't want to keep going down and then back up without some rest in-between. You will quickly start to lose any of the positive effects and only be left with the bad.


----------



## roxslide

I found a solution to the not-eating/avoiding thing I have been doing with my roommates. I am still too freaked out to cook or go into the kitchen. I have tried to force myself many times and I just can't do it. I just stand by the door like a freak and hyperventilate. That's a problem I will work on later, idk. I have been surviving so far by eating instant/readymade food or starving myself.

So, I'm just going to drink meal replacement shakes. I bought some powder packs but I'll probably buy soylent eventually. Idky I haven't thought of this earlier, probably because it seemed like I am enabling my avoidance, which I am. But a girl's gotta eat.


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> I found a solution to the not-eating/avoiding thing I have been doing with my roommates. I am still too freaked out to cook or go into the kitchen. I have tried to force myself many times and I just can't do it. I just stand by the door like a freak and hyperventilate. That's a problem I will work on later, idk. I have been surviving so far by eating instant/readymade food or starving myself.
> 
> So, I'm just going to drink meal replacement shakes. I bought some powder packs but I'll probably buy soylent eventually. Idky I haven't thought of this earlier, probably because it seemed like I am enabling my avoidance, which I am. But a girl's gotta eat.


Did you sign a lease when you rented the room?


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


> Did you sign a lease when you rented the room?


Yes I did. I moved here because I need either roommates or a cosigner to move somewhere and my mom retracted her offer to cosign. I would like to live in a studio but I think this place is much better for my cat.


----------



## loneranger

Am I going to get some sleep now?


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> Yes I did. I moved here because I need either roommates or a cosigner to move somewhere and my mom retracted her offer to cosign. I would like to live in a studio but I think this place is much better for my cat.


Oh right. I forgot you had a cat. Yeah, a microstudio might be too small for a cat. I guess you could invest in a mini-fridge and an electric tea kettle.

When I had a roommate this year, I'd try to cook when he was either out of the house or sleeping. But hard to do that if you have multiple roommates.


----------



## Taaylah

My therapy session. I feel like I rambled too much and didn’t make sense. I’m really bad at articulating my thoughts on the spot. Also, he kept squinting his eyes at me and I don’t know what that means.....


----------



## harrison

I really like watching those Border Patrol shows on TV. I actually worked at Customs here ages ago. I think I must have been the worst Customs Officer they ever had - I had no idea what I was doing and I was completely unsuited to that type of work. I really wish I could go back and do it though - it was quite interesting and you met some nice people. Plus they had great conditions.


----------



## ShadowOne

i keep talking myself out of posting in the muscle thread lol. ive noticed im stronger, but i still dont really see that much visual gains, especially since i forgot to keep a picture before i started exercising more regularly, so to anyone else it just looks like im at stage 0 lol. meh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There are people here doing stuff but I have no info other than they will be here till maybe 5. I haven't slept and they might need to get into my room at some point (to do something with the radiator,) so guess I'll just sit in my bed and panic internally until/if I get information. Maybe pretend to sleep for a while. Cause I'm kind of stuck now.


----------



## Blue Dino

Late night driveby firecracker throwers are at it again. I guess this is what happens when high school and college teens are out for winter break. They're bored.


----------



## tea111red

cracka *** cracka .

edit: i'm talking about ritz (or krispy saltines? or club? etc.) crackers....

....yeah.


----------



## Kevin001

ShadowOne said:


> i keep talking myself out of posting in the muscle thread lol. ive noticed im stronger, but i still dont really see that much visual gains, especially since i forgot to keep a picture before i started exercising more regularly, so to anyone else it just looks like im at stage 0 lol. meh


Post bro


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The cat is throwing a tantrum because I wouldn't let him eat my breakfast.


----------



## CNikki

The person who I was thinking about a few days ago regarding their kid, my parents just seen her earlier. She asked them how I was doing.


Jesus Christ, why is everything happening so fast?


----------



## CNikki

RelinquishedHell said:


> The cat is throwing a tantrum because I wouldn't let him eat my breakfast.


My cat does that too when she doesn't get her way.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Post bro


I'm curious what your language "American" is supposed to mean. Are you insinuating that all Americans should speak English, or is it something about having a Southern accent?


----------



## Kevin001

solutionx said:


> I'm curious what your language "American" is supposed to mean. Are you insinuating that all Americans should speak English, or is it something about having a Southern accent?


Just american...interpret how you want . I think its cool we can type what we want there.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Just american...interpret how you want . I think its cool we can type what we want there.


Ok, I'm going to assume you speak Spanish then.  That is cool though. I think I'll change mine to one of my favorite programming languages.


----------



## tehuti88

* *





I'm getting ****ing sick and tired of people posting threads like, "I think I'm asexual, I don't want to have sex, plus, 
[list numerous reasons they believe they're asexual here]!" and I reply enthusiastically, "Hey, I _am_ asexual, I don't want sex either, etc. etc.!"...and then the other person is all, "Well, I _do_ actually want to have sex with someone and I'm sexually attracted to people just like a normal person, I just haven't met someone who meets my standards yet or bla bla bla [and apparently I have no ****ing understanding of what 'asexual' even means because I'm too stupid to look it up], etc., hee hee hee!"

USE A ****ING DICTIONARY OR VISIT A WEBSITE BEFORE YOU POST. This is no better than the people who say, "I can't get sex, so I think I'm asexual!" or who snipe that asexuality doesn't exist because it was invented by Tumblr a few years ago and they can't be bothered to even look up a thing about it on their own. (There was one guy who actually said demisexuality had been "made up" just several years ago because that was when someone came up with a name for it. Seriously? Seriously. The AVEN (!) post he provided as proof even made it clear that demisexuality already existed and someone was just giving it a label. I guess reading comprehension isn't required when it comes to the sexuality spectrum.)

God, this time I even wondered if it was a bait post to lure out the asexuals and then mock them for being special snowflake Tumblrinas, but I checked their posting history and it looked okay, plus they replied to someone else's comment and it looked okay, so I summoned the guts and replied. This person LITERALLY started their thread saying _they cannot get attracted to real people_ and the thread title itself was about being attracted only to fictional characters. You'd think that's pretty unambiguous, right? Wrong. AFTER I replied to tell them I was similar, I learned that "asexual" (and yes, they used that word, too) apparently means, "Well, I _do_ get sexually attracted to real people and even want to have sex with them, just that I haven't met anyone yet who meets my standards, so I settle for fictional characters in the meantime, hurr-durr-durr!" (They even used that phrasing. _Unbelievably high standards._)

Way to make me look like a moron, empathizing with someone who claims unbelievably high standards, in a sub full of lonely unwanted people who can't get anyone. Replied again to admit that, well, I actually AM asexual so, no, I guess I can't commiserate, after all. I expect to get downvoted for it. Even though the thread itself was misleading clickbait and I can't figure out what the purpose of it was.

"Hey guys, I'm not sexually attracted to people, except I am! Awesome, huh?" Yeah...awesome.

Silly me for taking it literally when someone says they AREN'T SEXUALLY ATTRACTED TO REAL PEOPLE! I guess every self-description is figurative nowadays?

(Crap...remembered this wasn't even the first time. Just the other day was a thread titled about how difficult it is for autistic guys...then in the last line of the post, OP admitted he wasn't talking about LITERAL autism but about FIGURATIVE autism, AKA, just being awkward. At least that thread made its stupid point clear in the text itself (after baiting people into clicking on the title), but still. Can't people just say what they mean anymore?)




Need to trust my instincts more, I guess. Thing is, trusting my instincts basically means being suspicious of and avoiding interacting with EVERYONE, because I'm like no one.

...And how come the users I like the most keep leaving this site...? I have less and less reason to come back here, but Reddit sure isn't a fantastic alternative, lonely guys there hate me even more than lonely guys here.


----------



## tehuti88

Why is there no space after "plus,"? I even put two spaces there. Stupid site formatting.

Edit, I get on my laptop and now it shows the spaces are indeed missing (even though, on my tablet, I'd typed two, and they were showing in the edit field but not the post) and lets me add one? WTF.


----------



## funnynihilist

Guinevere drew pentagrams, like yours, lady like yours, late at night when she thought that no one was watching at all.


----------



## Virgo

I think I'm in love with my best friend. :mushy


----------



## caelle

I bought an average, store brand cottage cheese today and as I thought, it tastes like ****. It was definitely the different brand that made the other one taste so dang good. 
Too bad I would have to travel nearly 25 miles just to get my hands on that stuff. Might be a good thing because it's full of sodium and I could eat a huge tub of it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Somehow I’ve lost files when I thought I’d backed them all up yet again. Really sucks but at least the majority are intact


----------



## Persephone The Dread

me: 'perfectly reasonable pragmatic response'

them: 'You sound like a right-wing plant'

****ing lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I saw that he recently visited my profile, but he said nothing and I don't know if he posted anything. I miss him. :sigh But I figure he doesn't like me anymore since I didn't keep in touch...I guess I was already too broken by the time he tried to befriend me. We actually regularly corresponded for a while but even that wasn't enough to stave off my avoidance and fear of rejection. His life seemed to be starting to go in a better direction as well, so why should I drag him down in my depressing crap?
> 
> I don't have the heart to check his profile to see if he posted anything or to look him up anywhere else (DeviantArt is all I knew of, anyway). In fact, just seeing his name on my page brought all the sadness back and I avoided looking at it for a while. The fact that he said nothing is enough for me. I don't want to add more pain. I always regret when I check on old friends/acquaintances and see how they've moved on in their lives without me.
> 
> I feel sorry for the people who reach out to me in friendship. All they get is disappointment.
> 
> I hope he's still doing okay, at least. I don't have any ill will or anything like that, since this _was_ my fault.
> 
> I just wonder why he looked at my page at all.


You should send him a visitor message, although if he's usually inactive he might not respond quickly. I don't know about other people but I don't tend to go back to places and look at people's profiles etc unless I had good memories or something.


----------



## funnynihilist

Callsign said:


> Seems better than this song


I think I'll stick to my song lol


----------



## Ai

SamanthaStrange said:


> @Ai It's nice to see you posting again.


Aw, thanks. 

Didn't suspect anyone would notice, to be honest. lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The other day when I was feeding the dog that lives here, he accidentally bit my finger when I was feeding it to him. I made a dumb mistake the way I fed him by letting him get it from my hand. Of course he was going to unintentionally bite me seeing as his mouth was near the food in my hand. The pain was so bad that I started getting dizzy and sweating. Then, I felt squeamish for a minute. lol I never would have guessed that getting a dog bite on my finger would make me feel that way.


----------



## Ai

A guy that appeared to be easily 20 years my senior hit on me at work today. It was the oddest, most awkward thing. A.) Barring insincere cat calls and troll-ish messages online, I can count on one hand the number of times I've been hit on... ever B.) I look like I'm like 12.

:blank


----------



## Chevy396

Ai said:


> A guy that appeared to be easily 20 years my senior hit on me at work today. It was the oddest, most awkward thing. A.) Barring insincere cat calls and troll-ish messages online, I can count on one hand the number of times I've been hit on... ever B.) I look like I'm like 12.
> 
> :blank


Quite a few young women actually enjoy the attention from older men. I'm sure he didn't think you were twelve. Nothing wrong with being attracted to someone who looks young, as long as you card them before you hook up lol.

I had a girlfriend once who I made buy the alcohol with her ID when we had our first date, that way I had a stronger case if it turned out to be a fake ID. She was in her late 20's but looked barely 18. I thought it was pretty hot because when she's 40 she'll still look like she's 30.


----------



## Ai

solutionx said:


> Quite a few young women actually enjoy the attention from older men. I'm sure he didn't think you were twelve. Nothing wrong with being attracted to someone who looks young, as long as you card them before you hook up lol.
> 
> I had a girlfriend once who I made buy the alcohol with her ID when we had our first date, that way I had a stronger case if it turned out to be a fake ID. She was in her late 20's but looked barely 18. I thought it was pretty hot because when she's 40 she'll still look like she's 30.


Hard to say. To his credit, it wasn't until after I'd already mentioned graduating from the college he's currently teaching at that he asked for my number (the direct lead-up to which involved awkwardly getting me to confirm I wasn't engaged... ?). But looking at it in retrospect (which is the only time I notice these things...lol), he was being oddly flirty from the start.

I do legitimately look young, though. I'm not exaggerating. Lol 12 is _slight_ hyperbole (kinda), but people do routinely guess between 14 and 16. My 15-year-old cousin looks older than I do. :'D My (same age) boyfriend's family actually picked on him for months when they saw my Facebook profile for the first time, repeatedly asking him if I'd shown him my birth certificate yet. :no :lol

The struggle is real. lol

In any case, no harm, no foul, I suppose. He seemed polite enough and did apologize and ease off when I pointed out I was dating someone. Much less unsavory than the guy at my last job I am 99% sure _was_ a pedophile. :sus

It was just an uncommon and uncomfortable sort of interaction for me... especially since I was too naive to see it coming beforehand and, being the only person on the sales floor, I couldn't exactly recuse myself from the situation.


----------



## funnynihilist

Loose minimalism


----------



## SplendidBob

Whoop, plunder yaaaaaar. Free stuff from my mates office which is shutting.


















Yeh, that chair looks suspiciously like it has neck support.


----------



## Winds

Yep I'm going to be up for awhile...


----------



## Kevin001

Why do I feel so bad?


----------



## Paul

splendidbob said:


> Whoop, plunder yaaaaaar. Free stuff from my mates office which is shutting.


A chair designed for basketball players and giraffes?


----------



## Steve French

I can't outright say the new Star Wars was a bad film, but well.... it was not the movie I was looking for.


----------



## roxslide

agh I'm not allowed to sleep until I find everyone's xmas gift...


----------



## EarthDominator

How do you eat and drink, if you're not thirsty nor hungry?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can’t hide down here forever, wish I could though


----------



## roxslide

I got everyone's gifts except my two male roommates (we agreed to exchange gifts)... I don't know them that well... what the hell do guys around my age like... one of them is a total hipster (he makes his own music, I went to his FB to see what he likes and it's all obscure bands and movies I don't recognize, he told me he's been following Bernie Sanders "since the beginning" lol) and the other is idk (big sports fan, doesn't talk much, has a bearded dragon, seems like a normal dude...) AGH! what do I do! I just don't understand what guys like...

Also as I keep trying to find gifts I just keep adding more and more stuff to my cart that's just stuff I want lol like this Star Trek Cat Book haha wow


----------



## SplendidBob

Paul said:


> A chair designed for basketball players and giraffes?


Those with normal sized bodies, not the weird midget chairs you find in normal shops


----------



## Ai

I've noticed that, lately, in periods of really high anxiety and/or just general stress, I've been getting weirdly thirsty... I had been noticing that there were random days I ended up finishing more of my water than others; but it wasn't until yesterday, when my boss was getting on my *** for _literally everything_ I did or didn't do that I put two and two together. I polished off the entire bottle and still felt desperately parched.

Odd.



roxslide said:


> I got everyone's gifts except my two male roommates (we agreed to exchange gifts)... I don't know them that well... what the hell do guys around my age like... [. . . ]


Maybe get the second guy something for or related to his bearded dragon? Or you could go really impersonal and give them both lottery tickets, visa gift cards, or something else of that nature...? Shopping for people you don't really know is super stressful. Had to do it for my coworkers this year. I feel your pain.

But look on the bright side: if you end up getting them something really awkward, they probably won't ask you to do it again... ?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

“Clive, listen, his brain couldn’t interact with his mouth”

Haha. It’s so terrible because it an apt description of social anxiety but the way he said it and the rage of the caller was priceless


----------



## mysticpanda

Food.


----------



## SplendidBob

Loot number 1 doesn't seem like it will be at all helpful. Starting to think just being upright is going to be a problem. Loot 2 might work but will savage my lower back.


----------



## mysticpanda

that i have to wake up early, but can't sleep.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully my mom recovers faster than I planned.


----------



## Steve French

I'm still waiting for Woody Allen to go down in this abuse scandal. Thought he would have been one of the first targets. Instead, it's just casual name dropping in jokes or blanket statements.


----------



## Chevy396

I think the economy is finally starting to turn around, unless Trump destroys it.


----------



## Steve French

I once bought a vehicle from this sort of "gangsta" fellow. Not the cosa nostra type, like the type that listens to gangster rap and co-opts black culture. Pretty good dude actually. He forgot The Slim Shady LP in the cd player. It was the only cd I owned so it played non-stop for a while.

There's this song on there called Brain Damage. He relates the story of how a kid named DeAngelo Bailey used to bully him and beat him up. Well, turned out to not be entirely fiction. DeAngelo Bailey, now a janitor, sued Eminem over the song. He admitted to bullying him but said it was exaggerated. 

I suppose what I gleaned after a few years was the real revenge was in becoming rich and famous while the other guy languished, not dwelling on past events. And though not my style, it was a pretty good album.


----------



## Sus y

So I was going my way to the supermarket and I see this dude going out of his house to greet a friend that's waiting for him outside, the dude was just out of shower and wearing a towel, daaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what a nice bod! like seriously! I was thinking he wanted to let others joy it it and contemplate him, although he's not the kind of guy I would be attracted to at the end, but have to just say it :O, what a nice sculpture. 

I was going to order food and then there is a person that ordered already but few minutes after realize that forgot to add something, the cashier allowed her to come back without doing the queue again and without let it me know so, she did not pressed the key of the debit card at time because she was standing out of the queue and she complained that I didn't gave her space to press the key, I said to her something like "el que no llora no mama", meaning that if she don't say she needs space to come back to the queue I wouldn't have realized she cannot access the machine and then she complained in a rude way that I must have known she needed space because she was ordering IN MY TURN. 

There was also a dude at the supermarket smiling at me just when I'm about to pay and I was like "WTF do you want?" I know I had a rude reaction but I wasn't wrong, he wanted me to let him go first because there was a long queue and he wanted to pay just one product, I let him do and told the cashier it was her responsibility if someone complained, although I would have wanted him not to smile at me in such flirtatious way to get a favor from me, it was not needed. Then when I was packing my back and there was a dude who got out of his way to help me and I felt so terrible bad... I thanked him, I did appreciated it, but it got me somewhat nervous, I felt bad because he was just wanted to be helpful for no reasons. 

To top my odd day, when I was waiting for my food, there was a young woman near me and out of nothing she said "you are so pale" and I was like... thanks? lol hahaha


----------



## Amphoteric

:laugh:


----------



## Chevy396

Amphoteric said:


> :laugh:


That reminds me of your selfie pic. Maybe it's the glasses.


----------



## mt moyt

i just realised Home Alone wouldnt have a plot if Kevin had a handphone

edit: oh wow i said handphone, this place is getting to me


----------



## Amphoteric

solutionx said:


> That reminds me of your selfie pic. Maybe it's the glasses.


Yeah, those are my glasses.


----------



## SofaKing

I love feeling at peace with someone special.


----------



## EarthDominator

Apparently, the winter is my favorite season now, because I can wear more clothes to hide more of my body.


----------



## gthopia94

Why does my brain want to sabotage me so much?


----------



## Lohikaarme

Overhearing a conversation

"Whitney Houston had a good voice, for a black woman"


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> I love feeling at peace with someone special.


:yes


----------



## CNikki

I never wanted this to happen.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Haven't heard from her for 7 weeks today.

I still owe her over £38 for a jacket I asked her to get for me because she has amazon prime and I don't, but why should I give her the money when she literally tore the shirt off my back and still has a load of my stuff.

All that **** I bought for us, she still has.

Badminton rackets, basketball, ping pong bats, sleeping bag, stove, Coleman gas canister, frying pan, sleeping pad, lounge bottoms.

I would like the stove back especially because it's a Primus Njord .Jr stove that costs £50, which I got for a bargain £11 at TK Maxx.

I told her to take the stove from her moms to her flat but she never did, and why did she order the coat to her flat?

She said in a ****ty way, "you never specified a deliver address"

Anyone else would have just sent it to my address ffs.

I had to wait in all day for it to be delivered, naturally thinking it was going to be delivered here.

Delivering it to her address just gave me something else to lug back home with me.

How unlucky am I that the only SA person I've ever met, ended up ****ing attacking me in the end?

I ended up getting attacked, by a ****ing woman. lol

7 weeks later and still no apology, and it's nearly christmas which makes it even worse.

I have no way to contact her unless I contact family members.

I want an apology and for her to be nice to me, because that's what I ****ing deserve from someone I've been good to.

I don't deserve to be ****ing attacked by a fellow SA sufferer.

I know there's more to it, that she has other issues, but ffs, why me?

Why couldn't I meet someone with just ****ing SA?

Being attacked by a woman with SA is ****ing tragically comical.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I hate how I'm so sensitive and I let little things get to me. Like a postman not saying hello back, or being treated coldly by a cashier.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Pete Beale said:


> Haven't heard from her for 7 weeks today.
> 
> I still owe her over £38 for a jacket I asked her to get for me because she has amazon prime and I don't, but why should I give her the money when she literally tore the shirt off my back and still has a load of my stuff.
> 
> All that **** I bought for us, she still has.
> 
> Badminton rackets, basketball, ping pong bats, sleeping bag, stove, Coleman gas canister, frying pan, sleeping pad, lounge bottoms.
> 
> I would like the stove back especially because it's a Primus Njord .Jr stove that costs £50, which I got for a bargain £11 at TK Maxx.
> 
> I told her to take the stove from her moms to her flat but she never did, and why did she order the coat to her flat?
> 
> She said in a ****ty way, "you never specified a deliver address"
> 
> Anyone else would have just sent it to my address ffs.
> 
> I had to wait in all day for it to be delivered, naturally thinking it was going to be delivered here.
> 
> Delivering it to her address just gave me something else to lug back home with me.
> 
> How unlucky am I that the only SA person I've ever met, ended up ****ing attacking me in the end?
> 
> I ended up getting attacked, by a ****ing woman. lol
> 
> 7 weeks later and still no apology, and it's nearly christmas which makes it even worse.
> 
> I have no way to contact her unless I contact family members.
> 
> I want an apology and for her to be nice to me, because that's what I ****ing deserve from someone I've been good to.
> 
> I don't deserve to be ****ing attacked by a fellow SA sufferer.
> 
> I know there's more to it, that she has other issues, but ffs, why me?
> 
> Why couldn't I meet someone with just ****ing SA?
> 
> Being attacked by a woman with SA is ****ing tragically comical.


I am just curious, how long did you guys talk before you met up?


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> Haven't heard from her for 7 weeks today.
> 
> I still owe her over £38 for a jacket I asked her to get for me because she has amazon prime and I don't, but why should I give her the money when she literally tore the shirt off my back and still has a load of my stuff.
> 
> All that **** I bought for us, she still has.
> 
> Badminton rackets, basketball, ping pong bats, sleeping bag, stove, Coleman gas canister, frying pan, sleeping pad, lounge bottoms.
> 
> I would like the stove back especially because it's a Primus Njord .Jr stove that costs £50, which I got for a bargain £11 at TK Maxx.
> 
> I told her to take the stove from her moms to her flat but she never did, and why did she order the coat to her flat?
> 
> She said in a ****ty way, "you never specified a deliver address"
> 
> Anyone else would have just sent it to my address ffs.
> 
> I had to wait in all day for it to be delivered, naturally thinking it was going to be delivered here.
> 
> Delivering it to her address just gave me something else to lug back home with me.
> 
> How unlucky am I that the only SA person I've ever met, ended up ****ing attacking me in the end?
> 
> I ended up getting attacked, by a ****ing woman. lol
> 
> 7 weeks later and still no apology, and it's nearly christmas which makes it even worse.
> 
> I have no way to contact her unless I contact family members.
> 
> I want an apology and for her to be nice to me, because that's what I ****ing deserve from someone I've been good to.
> 
> I don't deserve to be ****ing attacked by a fellow SA sufferer.
> 
> I know there's more to it, that she has other issues, but ffs, why me?
> 
> Why couldn't I meet someone with just ****ing SA?
> 
> Being attacked by a woman with SA is ****ing tragically comical.


It must be nice when the only thing you have to complain about is your ex not giving you back an $11 stove. Be grateful she didn't try to destroy your entire life and reputation. My luck with a fellow SA sufferer was way worse than that.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I told her before I left, through the door, "you can forget having your money for the jacket"

When I was on the train I sent her a text, and she replied saying "you still owe me ****ing money for the jacket, you ****ing ran off off with it, so you can **** off.

No girl, I didn't run off with **** (and you should have just sent me the jacket to my address like a normal person would have done anyway, then I would have given you instant payment). You chucked me out and I was trying to get together all my stuff, which is pretty ****ing hard to do when you are being attacked at the same time.

You gave me no time to gather my thoughts and you were psychically attacking me and trying to physically force me out of the flat at the same time.

Why should I give you ****, when you damage my property, still have stuff I own as well, which could all be in land fill for all I know, and I'd spent all that money on food for us that week.

I bought you chinese in the noodle bar for £6.50, then a McFlurry from McDonalds.

Next day I buy us a steak dinner from Son of Steak to share, for £10.50, although you did give me your free burger at the student gastro pub earlier. Then I spend over £12 at the chinese supermarket for us.

On saturday I spend nearly £25 on curry and ingredients for a sunday roast dinner for us from M&S. I'm up until 2:30 am cooking roast duck for later that day (I cook the duck that late so I don't hog the oven, in case the other girls want to use the oven). Then I finish off the roast dinner. Oh, and don't forget the sirloin steaks I found, which I cooked for you. 

Sirloin steak story next

I found two Sainsburys sirloin steaks someone had left on a Robin Hood machine, when I came out of the cinema on friday after seeing Thor Ragnarok. Someone had probably bought them for a romantic friday evening dinner with the missus, and forgot them when rushing for the tram. Unlucky for them but lucky for me. The only ****ing luck I had that week. 

Monday I buy you shawarma from the Turkish place, and spend £7 on us in Poundland. 

Tuesday I spend £8.50 on us in the noodle bar again.

Then I've got you working your way though my wallet for laundry money on wednesday, like you're just entitled to that ****. This is what caused you to rage, when I get pissed off at your disrespectful behavior. Taking the piss out of me. Taking me for granted!

I know she's ill, but it's still hard to separate her mental health issues and just thinking that maybe she's just a horrible **** of a person!

I know why she behaves the way she does, but it's hard to not take it all personal, because you can't keep blaming everything on mental health issues. Sometimes, you have to think that it's a combo of mental health issues, and the person just being a ****. A **** they'd be, regardless of their mental health issues.


----------



## SofaKing

solutionx said:


> It must be nice when the only thing you have to complain about is your ex not giving you back an $11 stove. Be grateful she didn't try to destroy your entire life and reputation. My luck with a fellow SA sufferer was way worse than that.


Is this where I buy tickets for the pissing contest?

C'mon.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ominous Indeed said:


> I am just curious, how long did you guys talk before you met up?


Years.

We had issues before we ever met. It's not like it was all rosie before we met.

I thought it would be different in person, and it was for a while.

We've had a lot of good times together, but it's all gone to **** for various reasons.



solutionx said:


> It must be nice when the only thing you have to complain about is your ex not giving you back an $11 stove. Be grateful she didn't try to destroy your entire life and reputation. My luck with a fellow SA sufferer was way worse than that.


I don't think a stove is all I have to complain about. lol

There's a LOT more to complain about than that.

I'm sorry your ex tried to destroy you life. Did she accuse you of rape or some ****?


----------



## Chevy396

SofaKing said:


> Is this where I buy tickets for the pissing contest?
> 
> C'mon.


Pissing contest? About who got ****ed over the worst by a girl? Glad to have ya.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> Is this where I buy tickets for the pissing contest?
> 
> C'mon.


As if all I have to complain about is a ****ing stove, that was $14.72 actually, going by the current exchange rate.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

solutionx said:


> It must be nice when the only thing you have to complain about is your ex not giving you back an $11 stove. Be grateful she didn't try to destroy your entire life and reputation. My luck with a fellow SA sufferer was way worse than that.





Pete Beale said:


> Haven't heard from her for 7 weeks today.
> 
> I still owe her over £38 for a jacket I asked her to get for me because she has amazon prime and I don't, but why should I give her the money when she literally tore the shirt off my back and still has a load of my stuff.
> 
> All that **** I bought for us, she still has.
> 
> Badminton rackets, basketball, ping pong bats, sleeping bag, stove, Coleman gas canister, frying pan, sleeping pad, lounge bottoms.
> 
> I would like the stove back especially because it's a Primus Njord .Jr stove that costs £50, which I got for a bargain £11 at TK Maxx.
> 
> I told her to take the stove from her moms to her flat but she never did, and why did she order the coat to her flat?
> 
> She said in a ****ty way, "you never specified a deliver address"
> 
> Anyone else would have just sent it to my address ffs.
> 
> I had to wait in all day for it to be delivered, naturally thinking it was going to be delivered here.
> 
> Delivering it to her address just gave me something else to lug back home with me.
> 
> How unlucky am I that the only SA person I've ever met, ended up ****ing attacking me in the end?
> 
> I ended up getting attacked, by a ****ing woman. lol
> 
> 7 weeks later and still no apology, and it's nearly christmas which makes it even worse.
> 
> I have no way to contact her unless I contact family members.
> 
> I want an apology and for her to be nice to me, because that's what I ****ing deserve from someone I've been good to.
> 
> I don't deserve to be ****ing attacked by a fellow SA sufferer.
> 
> I know there's more to it, that she has other issues, but ffs, why me?
> 
> Why couldn't I meet someone with just ****ing SA?
> 
> Being attacked by a woman with SA is ****ing tragically comical.


*Thinks about* ^


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> Years.
> 
> We had issues before we ever met. It's not like it was all rosie before we met.
> 
> I thought it would be different in person, and it was for a while.
> 
> We've had a lot of good times together, but it's all gone to **** for various reasons.
> 
> I don't think a stove is all I have to complain about. lol
> 
> There's a LOT more to complain about than that.
> 
> I'm sorry your ex tried to destroy you life. Did she accuse you of rape or some ****?


No, she started ****ing my best friend and made sure everyone in town knew about it. And she used my car to do it. The most likely reason is because an old girlfriend of mine had contacted me and asked me to come visit her because her daughter was just diagnosed with cystic fibrosis. Nothing happened though, and I took my gf with me when I visited her. For some people who are insanely jealous and have no self-esteem though, this is enough to justify what she did.

Oh, she also sent me a death threat after I dumped her.

I didn't mean my comments as an insult to you, but I realize it sounded that way.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

solutionx said:


> .
> 
> I didn't mean my comments as an insult to you, but I realize it sounded that way.


No worries mate. :smile2:


----------



## discoveryother

its like the Jeremy Kyle show in here.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I am getting drunk as f*** tonight. Drunk as f***.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

andy1984thesecond said:


> its like the Jeremy Kyle show in here.


I DON'T belong on that ****, thank you very much! lol


----------



## Chevy396

Thinking about making some irish whiskey eggnog tonight.


----------



## discoveryother

solutionx said:


> Thinking about making some irish whiskey eggnog tonight.


never tried any kind of eggnog. never even seen it before.


----------



## Chevy396

andy1984thesecond said:


> never tried any kind of eggnog. never even seen it before.


Mmm... I just got done making some. Still nice and hot. It's just raw eggs, boiled milk, irish cream liquor and irish whiskey. Oh, and I like to put a lot of cinnamon in it.


----------



## CNikki

Well...I've officially sold my soul to medication that may in fact worsen some symptoms that I've been having, despite pleading with my doctor about them. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## anxietyconquerer

Can't wait for my friend to come over and make him an Old Fashioned Drink.

I Balme Mad Men for inspiring me


----------



## Steve French

I signed on at another forum, for another disorder that doesn't get discussed so often here. Well, I got to looking around and it doesn't get discussed much there either. It was fairly dead. Then I noticed that close to 2500 people were browsing it. Seems to be a thing on these mental health forums. Everybody's lurking.


----------



## CNikki

solutionx said:


> Thinking about making some irish whiskey eggnog tonight.


Wish I was over there. I would try some.


----------



## bewareofyou

Drunk and it feels so good


----------



## naes

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can't hide down here forever, wish I could though


Are you an audio tech? Just asking because of avatar and if u are that is rlly cool and interesting.


----------



## Chevy396

My dad is one of those old guy stereotypes. He knows he needs hearing aids because a bunch of people have suggested it, but all he does is play it off with a joke. Then he walks around the house yelling into the phone thinking he's talking at a normal volume. But if you say anything he gets all offended.

I better not be like that when I'm old.


----------



## Kevin001

Its not about me


----------



## Amphoteric

Callsign said:


> How cute I was sent a black bear for Christmas


The postage must've been mad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I had to move seats on the train because the people near to me started talking about Game of Thrones spoilers... I so rarely leave the house lol..


----------



## SofaKing

I need a better response to the empty question..."what are you doing for the holidays?"

It's too awkward.


----------



## Kevin001

Having OCD and having your schedule thrown off is hell.


----------



## Chevy396

CNikki said:


> Wish I was over there. I would try some.


You should have come over, I would have made you play truth or dare with me though. ;P


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## shyvr6

F*** traffic.


----------



## harrison

Yesterday I went to buy a new step-ladder with my wife. While she was looking at them I asked why she needed a new one - she said it was because the old one was rickety. Then I realised that was the exact same one I'd been standing on an hour or so before to get the spider she was worried about in the bedroom. :O


----------



## shyvr6

Hmm, mid-teens for a high on New Year's Eve. Good thing I'm staying home.


----------



## SplendidBob

Cant quite work out if I was just assertive or an arsehole to a friend. Good times. Hate that feeling of not quite being able to work out if someone else was being ****ty, so I go with an assertive reply and then have no clue as to whether it was me being the arsehole.

I did just tell her I was being assertive though and hope I didn't cause offence but blaaah

Find out tomorrow maybe.


----------



## harrison

My wife called me very late last night to ask me something. I think I know what she's doing - it's about a Christmas present she's getting for me. It's to become a "friend" of our State Library here - you can then go to functions and stuff with all the big-wigs. That's a great present but I'd also be nervous.


----------



## tehuti88

* *





I'm pretty sure She Who Shall Not Be Named has returned. "Her" (if she's in fact a her) first post was actually in the now-deleted thread of the latest incarnation of another troll. "Oh wow, one troll replying to another, fascinating, do they know they're both trolls?" I remember thinking. Anyway, let's see how long this lasts. :blah


----------



## RelinquishedHell

When you leave this site for years and then come back, it really puts into perspective just how batsh*t crazy most people on here are.


----------



## CNikki

So many people having mental health issues around this time of the year. It's so sad. I guess I can empathize a bit more since I'm in a desperate position as well.


----------



## Chevy396

RelinquishedHell said:


> When you leave this site for years and then come back, it really puts into perspective just how batsh*t crazy most people on here are.


Haha, no ****.


----------



## loneranger

Should I assist my neighbor if he seems to have issues with his wife and kids? The wife has been gone for the whole day almost. That's been going on lately.


----------



## Chevy396

One of the big reasons I lift weights so much and am trying to get big, is because I have a big head. I figure I will make good use of it because as my body gets more and more built, it will match my head size better. I have seen some bodybuilders who's heads look tiny on that big body, so I sort of have a bodybuilding advantage there.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I prefer to have no one around me most of the time. I think that's how the rest of my life should be. Not like I wouldn't be around people at work. And if I ever buy my own home one day, I can live in peace that way for the rest of my life. Going to work being around people then back to peace again. It's the perfect balance. But such is a dream. I always thought that by this age, at the very least I'd have an apartment living by myself. I had a very narrow minded view of the world then. Didn't know any better.


----------



## tea111red

don't really want to go back to crapifornia.


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> don't really want to go back to crapifornia.


:O You must be somewhere amazing, or you just really hate warm weather, beaches and beautiful women.


----------



## discoveryother

another day spent indoors in almost complete isolation...


----------



## tehuti88

The ONE time I dare to order an edible item from Amazon (third-party company), as a Christmas treat for myself (even paid outlandish S&H about as expensive as the item itself--and no, it wasn't for speedy delivery, it was standard and there was nothing cheaper), it says it's to arrive by the 21st/before Christmas...now it says "expected between the 21st-28th." It's now the 23rd.

Details on what's taking so long or where exactly it is? Nope, just a page saying "sorry it's running late, give it more time." (These new order tracking pages don't seem to give shipping locations like previously; sucky layout.) I didn't even think it had shipped yet because I don't think I ever got an e-mail like I usually do. Anyway, it says it shipped via USPS (seriously, guys?--I paid _that much_ S&H for USPS standard shipping, for a perishable item?) on the *15th*.

It is now the *23rd*.










Yeah...the ONE time I order an edible item from Amazon.

No wonder this sort of edible item tends to have so many negative reviews. This one didn't have any at all...I'm hoping I won't have to leave one myself. Especially since Amazon seems to be censoring/rejecting negative reviews lately. Super.

Note to self, limit holiday treats to books and other *inedible* items from now on.


----------



## harrison

I was shopping for some last minute smaller presents for everyone today and came across a couple of beautiful books for my son and his girlfriend. I'm usually not impressed at all with modern binding - it often looks pretty cheap and nasty but these are really beautiful.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

naes said:


> Are you an audio tech? Just asking because of avatar and if u are that is rlly cool and interesting.


I don't work as one professionally but I know some stuff and write/record my own music


----------



## Chevy396

Drugs and sex turned us into gods. Time and Christ both crucified us.​ 
Now here we are with a chip in our heart, and a bottle by our side.​ 
I wonder if We'll wake again before the tide.

'Cause the only thing that keeps us moving is our sinful pride.
​


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

There's way too much christmas grub. Especially sweet stuff. Gone completely overboard :shock:dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need some horse tranquilizers to deal with my physical anxiety symptoms


----------



## Rachel NG

Christmas is undoubtedly my most hated holiday, it's a combination of everything I hate, and it's going to be where I live this year so people will be in my house touching my things.


----------



## Methodical

Christmas is a stupid commercial holiday. I can't wait for the year to end so people can return to normal. This is not the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## Barakiel

I like how just thinking about the SAS mobile theme is enough to have it switch to that without your permission :bah


----------



## tehuti88

> Men read "asexual" and the ONLY thing that comes into their mind is "mental illness, she's ****ing crazy". Not wanting to be a ****doll is fine. Telling people you never want to have sex is bull****. And if it's actually true then you're a complete idiot, that's the clear reason you'd be having issues. People enjoy expressing emotions physically and having a close, intimate relationship with the people they date. That's the whole point. Otherwise you might as well just be friends. Just because men want to **** you doesn't mean they don't give a **** about you, it means they like your body.


Thank you for confirming what I already knew guys think of me, random Reddit foreveralone guy.

Yet another lovely, unsolicited interaction with the opposite sex to save to my files.


----------



## Lohikaarme

tehuti88 said:


> Thank you for confirming what I already knew guys think of me, random Reddit foreveralone guy.
> 
> Yet another lovely, unsolicited interaction with the opposite sex to save to my files.


Frankly he just sounds ignorant. I wouldn't take an opinion like that very seriously if I were you, much less save it


----------



## SofaKing

Oh good...gloomy rain, loneliness, no lust for life, and a recent loss due to suicide.

Being tested.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Grand said:


> Loneliness in full swing.
> Another year. -_-


Same.

:squeeze


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Thank you for confirming what I already knew guys think of me, random Reddit foreveralone guy.
> 
> Yet another lovely, unsolicited interaction with the opposite sex to save to my files.


I hope you don't actually feel bad about it, in general those guys are kind of low intelligence and it's not like the ones you're communicating with are actually capable of getting sex/relationships either. It would be pretty **** dating someone like that, you're far better off single.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Dill Pickle Pringles taste good. om nom


----------



## naes

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't work as one professionally but I know some stuff and write/record my own music


Right on man, that's pretty cool.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

chicken liver parfait with red onion marmalade on ciabatta, with a side of cottage cheese. Om nom


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

A Tunnocks Snowball and a cuppa. Done.


----------



## harrison

It upsets me that I have so much memory loss and confusion. I used to put it all down to the Xanax I used to take - but I know now it wasn't just that. It's also just me - I can only remember some of the trips I've made overseas, and some of the things I've done. 

This time about 5 years ago I was in Paris in a hotel - apparently I called my son to say sorry for not being home for Christmas. But I have no recollection of that at all. I also called my sister - don't remember that either. It scares the hell out of me.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm getting awfully tired of all these holiday commercials featuring all the perfect nuclear families made up of adult and child models all blissfully consuming with abandon.

Sickening.


----------



## CNikki

SofaKing said:


> I'm getting awfully tired of all these holiday commercials featuring all the perfect nuclear families made up of adult and child models all blissfully consuming with abandon.
> 
> Sickening.


Right?

I remember a commercial from a few years ago where a family was watching the mother opening a Christmas present, with her saying "It's perfect!" You can still see the dissatisfaction on her face, only for it to lead into a car commercial, indicating that it was the gift she really wanted.

That really put the icing on the cake, in my opinion.


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> Right?
> 
> I remember a commercial from a few years ago where a family was watching the mother opening a Christmas present, with her saying "It's perfect!" You can still see the dissatisfaction on her face, only for it to lead into a car commercial, indicating that it was the gift she really wanted.
> 
> That really put the icing on the cake, in my opinion.


Exactly! It's mostly the car commercials making me nauseous. Do people really buy cars as gifts? Puhleaze.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm wondering how come I never could fit in with any group of people for very long. How come right now I'm lonely with no friends and no one to talk to.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm watching Home Alone. I remember how huge this was when it came out in theaters and it is bringing back memories. It's actually a pretty good movie still. One of those classic comedies from before family comedies got so soft. Macaulay Culkin is the young Macgyver of home security. They both even have names that are impossible to spell without googling them. It's unfortunate what puberty did to Macaulay though. :O


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I had three nightmares last night. And my nightmares usually come with sleep paralysis so it really really sucks. All three of them were sleep paralysis last night. One time I thought I was gonna have a heart attack because my heart was beating so insanely.
One of them was about this girl I guess, a villain entity anyway, that had infused human body parts into the floor of some creepy place and she was coming for me next to mutilate me and I was tied or something because I couldn't move.
I don't remember the other one.
And the third one was about a very bloody massacre by knives and stuff which was taking place in a basement of some sort. There were a lot of women, and I think I was a woman too, and I knew some guys were coming for us to slaughter us so I found a small window and escaped through it. Then I saw men going to that basement. The chronological order was quite messed up tho, so I knew some things that were going to happen later, and some things happened that were supposed to have happened sooner.


----------



## firestar

Christmas Eve and I still don't know what I'm doing for Christmas. Maybe nothing. My family is not good at communicating and I can't send more than one email without being labeled insecure or a nag, so I have no choice but to wait and see.


----------



## funnynihilist

Just had a dream I was mopping off rocks in a stream. Like actually cleaning them.


----------



## coeur_brise

Oh come all ye faithful. Joyful and disgruntled... Oh come and enjoy this forcëd gaaatherriiiiiiing. Well, some of it anyway.


----------



## mt moyt

solutionx said:


> I'm watching Home Alone. I remember how huge this was when it came out in theaters and it is bringing back memories. It's actually a pretty good movie still. One of those classic comedies from before family comedies got so soft. Macaulay Culkin is the young Macgyver of home security. They both even have names that are impossible to spell without googling them. It's unfortunate what puberty did to Macaulay though. :O


oh he became much better looking recently:

* *


----------



## Rachel NG

Chatroom's awfully dead. 0 members in all 3.


----------



## Kevin001

Rachel NG said:


> Chatroom's awfully dead. 0 members in all 3.


No one uses chat these days, pretty random and toxic from my experience.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Randomly discovered a strand of red hair today, my hair is dark brown though. Could it be onset gingeritis?

Better start writing my will...


----------



## Sus y

Lohikaarme said:


> Randomly discovered a strand of red hair today, my hair is dark brown though. Could it be onset gingeritis?
> 
> Better start writing my will...


Please do!! That seems to be really bad! lol kidding. When I was a kid I had black straight hair with some very intense red hairs, it was really noticeable because the contrast, I used to pull them out because I though it was rare lol :afr. I think all those hairs of different pigmentation has become grays by now lol. According to Wikipedia "is possible to have hair follicles of more than one color on the same person", not so sure if they mean beard/head hair contrast or even just in the head, if considering my case, then it's possible.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm friggin' starting to lose it.


----------



## Chevy396

Planning on buying this truck for Christmas so I can take my 5th wheel up into the mountains to an RV park near a ski resort where I can snowboard every morning for my cardio. Then when summer comes around I can take it to San Diego and live near the beach so I can go surfing every morning. Pretty cheap for living my dream life. Not the exact truck, but it's what it will look like after the mods I put on it.


----------



## moondaisy

I need to start focusing on my assignment ASAP. (_But hey, we all know that I will be leaving it to the last minute._)


----------



## komorikun

Should have never bought Cool Whip. That stuff tastes disgusting. No wonder it's so cheap.


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> Should have never bought Cool Whip. That stuff tastes disgusting. No wonder it's so cheap.


Bite your tongue! I could eat that **** straight!


----------



## CNikki

When a certain visitor decides to come just in time for Christmas.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Gawd,

my husband's sister is here. From Florida. It took me a while to put my finger on it, but i dawned on me the moment she said a certain phrase, that she has a "thing" for donald trump. She likes bullies, narcissists/sociopaths.

She stole her current husband from his wife and 5 children. Why? Because he's a bully, narcissist/sociopath. And she has a "thing" for married men.. If they are single and treat her with respect, she's not interested. But let them be married, and with kids? There in lies the challlenge.

She talks constantly. And that was the giveaway. When i said "Donald Trump seems so classless" - her eyes narrowed, and you could tell she didn't like what i said, but she held back.

Then she later stated she voted for him. Then she said something about the 50's and 60's era. She closed her eyes and said: "Those were much better times"..

I chimed in and said: "Yeah, but not for US!" she looked like i slapped her awake and looked at my husband. I'm a Native American. And i left the room.

Of course, she reeled that shi**t afterwards? But i realized, she's so disconnected from poor people, minorities, and even the middle class.. No wonder ..

This is going to be a LONG f**cking holiday..


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Just noticed this while movie browsing lol


----------



## discoveryother

something xmas. you don't have to be happy. but its xmas. hope everyone is doing ok today.


----------



## harrison

andy1984thesecond said:


> something xmas. you don't have to be happy. but its xmas. hope everyone is doing ok today.


Happy Christmas to you too mate.

Going to be busy here - but I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Merry Xmas Don @harrison!

What are you having for christmas dinner and are you having sprouts on it?

I can't imagine Aussies shipping over sprouts froms the farms of Lincolnshire to chuck on the BBQ.

Ever even had a sprout, Don?

They are nice stir fried in thai dishes. Maybe the thais over their import them?

I like mine cooked to death in the pressure cooker. lol


----------



## Scaptain

Lohikaarme said:


> Randomly discovered a strand of red hair today, my hair is dark brown though. Could it be onset gingeritis?
> 
> Better start writing my will...


I guess I better start writing mine too, as I discovered quite a few red hairs in my beard. I have really black hair.


----------



## Scaptain

Pete Beale said:


> Just noticed this while movie browsing lol


Wow. So Ben Affleck played Samuel L. Jackson playing another character, and also played everyone else in the film as well? I never knew he had so much range.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Scaptain said:


> Wow. So Ben Affleck played Samuel L. Jackson playing another character, and also played everyone else in the film as well? I never knew he had so much range.


:laugh:


----------



## Wanderlust26

The chocolate chip cookies I made came out hard. I can't do anything right!


----------



## SofaKing

Wanderlust26 said:


> The chocolate chip cookies I made came out hard. I can't do anything right!


I have the same problem. Overbaking. I'm not willing to pull them when they're still soft on top and I should.


----------



## CNikki

Trying to work up the courage to call the person I've contemplated on doing so. I'm in a vulnerable spot as it is, so I hope to keep myself decent while talking to her. I just want to know how her son is doing. Nothing more. She's not going to take advantage like that anymore while not fighting for her son. I don't roll like that, not anymore. I feel bad for the son.

Probably not helping that I'm intoxicating myself. But the hell with it, it's Christmas. I deserve it after one hell of a year.


----------



## Chevy396

I just discovered my new favorite drink. Irish Whiskey Sour with homemade lemon and lime juice, stevia and soda stream water. Mmm. Oh yeah, plus a pinch of sea salt.


----------



## CNikki

solutionx said:


> I just discovered my new favorite drink. Irish Whiskey Sour with homemade lemon and lime juice, stevia and soda stream water. Mmm. Oh yeah, plus a pinch of sea salt.


Not to sound desperate, but I _really_ need to be where you're at.


----------



## Chevy396

CNikki said:


> Not to sound desperate, but I _really_ need to be where you're at.


 Everyone does!


----------



## funnynihilist

Here I go Jim Beam Vanilla in Coke. Happy Chrimbus!


----------



## komorikun

I can't believe it snowed here. I, of course, thought it would just be a sprinkling and went on a 25 minute walk (each way) to the local booze store and Whole Foods. In the middle of my walk it started coming down pretty good. Didn't buy anything at Whole Foods. Only the hot stuff you buy by the weight interested me but I always end up paying way too much when it's by the weight. Whole Foods was crowded and the patrons were even more annoying than usual. Huge herds were shopping, blocking the aisles. They like to put their cart on one side of the aisle and then look at stuff on the opposite side of the aisle. Idiots. 

So I went to the booze store and got some apple/pear cider. See if it's any good. That booze store is enormous. OMG. So many types of wine, beer, cider, hard liquor, everything. Then I had to trudge home in the snow for 25 minutes. Not terribly cold but I don't really have the right shoes for snow.


----------



## Chevy396

funnynihilist said:


> Here I go Jim Beam Vanilla in Coke. Happy Chrimbus!


Cheers!


----------



## discoveryother

komorikun said:


> I can't believe it snowed here. I, of course, thought it would just be a sprinkling and went on a 25 minute walk (each way) to the local booze store and Whole Foods. In the middle of my walk it started coming down pretty good. Didn't buy anything at Whole Foods. Only the hot stuff you buy by the weight interested me but I always end up paying way too much when it's by the weight. Whole Foods was crowded and the patrons were even more annoying than usual. Huge herds were shopping, blocking the aisles. They like to put their cart on one side of the aisle and then look at stuff on the opposite side of the aisle. Idiots.
> 
> So I went to the booze store and got some apple/pear cider. See if it's any good. That booze store is enormous. OMG. So many types of wine, beer, cider, hard liquor, everything. Then I had to trudge home in the snow for 25 minutes. Not terribly cold but I don't really have the right shoes for snow.


wish it was snowing here. its too damn hot.


----------



## Kevin001

Some people have their expectations way too high.


----------



## discoveryother

Kevin001 said:


> Some people have their expectations way too high.


regarding what?


----------



## Kevin001

andy1984thesecond said:


> regarding what?


In general


----------



## The Linux Guy

Breasts - Partly because I just got done answering a whole bunch of questions on another social anxiety thread called "Ask a Male Anything..." And then I started looking at the "Ask a Female anything..." :stu


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Had to go back to my family's place to get my pocketbook. There was no way I was going to leave it there.


----------



## firestar

I wish my cat hated water. Maybe he needs a bath to cure him. 

Water-loving cat plus litter box is not a good combination.


----------



## komorikun

andy1984thesecond said:


> wish it was snowing here. its too damn hot.


Yeah, Christmas in the Southern Hemisphere is really weird. Do you get snow in July where you are at? Or is that only in the mountains of New Zealand. I know that New Zealand is quite a bit cooler than Australia.

I don't really care for snow though. I'm always paranoid I will slip and break a bone. I started to slip quite few times on my walk today. Didn't fall though. In places that snow a lot, I read that emergency rooms see many people with broken wrists and finger bones. People put their hands out to stop their fall.


----------



## Chevy396

I can't think of a single remotely good reason why anyone would ever want to go on a cruise. All of the good things of it, you can get for cheaper on dry land with more space. Do some people enjoy seasickness?


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wish I could connect with someone. I wish my room was clean. I wish I would go watch the short video that I planned on watching.


----------



## discoveryother

komorikun said:


> Yeah, Christmas in the Southern Hemisphere is really weird. Do you get snow in July where you are at? Or is that only in the mountains of New Zealand. I know that New Zealand is quite a bit cooler than Australia.
> 
> I don't really care for snow though. I'm always paranoid I will slip and break a bone. I started to slip quite few times on my walk today. Didn't fall though. In places that snow a lot, I read that emergency rooms see many people with broken wrists and finger bones. People put their hands out to stop their fall.


might get a few days of snow next year where i live now. only just moved here though.

we got snow all over the place many years ago, but i haven't seen any since. just that one time, except for on the mountains.


----------



## roxslide

I'm a jerk. I feel bad that people have to deal with me. I don't understand how people can tolerate or manage to put so much effort into maintaining relationships with people. I have such a small threshold for this kind of thing. If I have one moderate conversation with a person a day then I'm already tapped out and I can't be bothered.

I can't be bothered to greet people when I see them, can't be bothered to respond to texts or messages, can't answer calls or hang out. It's too much. But it really isn't at all, it's way below the activity of a normal person.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Yeah, Christmas in the Southern Hemisphere is really weird. Do you get snow in July where you are at? Or is that only in the mountains of New Zealand.


 Sometimes Wellington (capital) gets snow in the mountains. South Island of NZ is where snow usually is (Christchurch, etc) as is near the South pole. Doesn't get below 0 that I have seen on weather reports (not like Europe near the North pole).



komorikun said:


> I know that New Zealand is quite a bit cooler than Australia.


Both countries are sharing the same heat wave at the moment. I think Melbourne is the worst with 37 degrees (around 100 degrees F) last I heard between a week to few weeks ago.

It's currently like 26 degrees C (around 79 degrees F) indoor where I am. Hotter outside.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Thinking about: 
how tomorrow might go.
Shower and brush teeth


----------



## Crisigv

I wish people liked me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her.

I miss her awesome personality.

Her adorable voice.

And her beautiful face.

I can't wait to see her again. :blush


----------



## 3 AM

how much toilet paper do these people ****ing use????? i swear they go through one roll - sometimes even two - a day

but why do i gotta be the one to put the new roll on the hook? they're the ones that use the last piece of toilet paper so why must i be the one - every time - to dig out a new roll??????

rme


----------



## feels

dude at work did the coolest **** ever for me the other day. like a week or two ago he was telling me that one of the funniest things he saw come through the mail was a potato. i was like yo i'd love to see that/that'd be what i'd want. well the other night he was like okay i have a surprise for you. so we went to the breakroom and he was like close your eyes and hold out your hand. and he sat a damn potato with a bow on it in my hand lol. on top of that tho he brought all this **** to make baked potatoes with like cheese, bacon bits, etc. so we just took a long *** break, had yummy baked potatoes, and chilled. it was dope. he's a true friend


----------



## kivi

I fell today on my work (fortunately it was paper, not a model) while going to the lesson because of icy ground (and I was walking cautiously, slowly). I hate it when snow starts to melt then turns to slick ice. It’s very stressful and time consuming to walk.


----------



## Blue Dino

noirs said:


> how much toilet paper do these people ****ing use????? i swear they go through one roll - sometimes even two - a day
> 
> but why do i gotta be the one to put the new roll on the hook? they're the ones that use the last piece of toilet paper so why must i be the one - every time - to dig out a new roll??????
> 
> rme


With no runny nose symptoms, I probably average anywhere from 20-30 squares per day.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> dude at work did the coolest **** ever for me the other day. like a week or two ago he was telling me that one of the funniest things he saw come through the mail was a potato. i was like yo i'd love to see that/that'd be what i'd want. well the other night he was like okay i have a surprise for you. so we went to the breakroom and he was like close your eyes and hold out your hand. and he sat a damn potato with a bow on it in my hand lol. on top of that tho he brought all this **** to make baked potatoes with like cheese, bacon bits, etc. so we just took a long *** break, had yummy baked potatoes, and chilled. it was dope. he's a true friend


:laugh:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I was just texting with a friend of mine who has been recently married. 
I asked him how's married life, and he said "It's good but it has its own difficulties".

I found it a rather unpleasant thing to say only three months into your marriage.


----------



## CNikki

CNikki said:


> Trying to work up the courage to call the person I've contemplated on doing so. I'm in a vulnerable spot as it is, so I hope to keep myself decent while talking to her. I just want to know how her son is doing. Nothing more. She's not going to take advantage like that anymore while not fighting for her son. I don't roll like that, not anymore. I feel bad for the son.
> 
> Probably not helping that I'm intoxicating myself. But the hell with it, it's Christmas. I deserve it after one hell of a year.


She just called me a few minutes ago. She's getting her son back. I heard him in the background.

Oh my God!


----------



## funnynihilist

geraltofrivia said:


> I was just texting with a friend of mine who has been recently married.
> I asked him how's married life, and he said "It's good but it has its own difficulties".
> 
> I found it a rather unpleasant thing to say only three months into your marriage.


No man should be getting married in 2017 (or 18) unless he enjoys suffering.


----------



## Rachel NG

Every year I have to remind my grandma that I don't believe in their god and every year it's a fight and attempted shaming. Does she forget, is she hoping I've changed over the year, does she care so little about my opinions that it doesn't even register as something to remember about me?


----------



## Chevy396

Rachel NG said:


> Every year I have to remind my grandma that I don't believe in their god and every year it's a fight and attempted shaming. Does she forget, is she hoping I've changed over the year, does she care so little about my opinions that it doesn't even register as something to remember about me?


What if you tried playing along just for Christmas? I bet it would make your Grandmother feel pretty good. When they get a little older and you start to realize they won't be around much longer you will wish you had made them feel better sooner.

I don't mean to sound preachy. This is what I do with my family on Christmas. I don't believe in it either, but I figure it doesn't hurt to pretend for them one day out of the year. The rest of the year I just avoid talking about it. Anyway, it feels pretty good if you actually try it. Just remember that since you don't believe in it, it's not really gonna hurt you. Just don't play along for too long or it will brainwash you lol.


----------



## Rachel NG

solutionx said:


> What if you tried playing along just for Christmas? I bet it would make your Grandmother feel pretty good. When they get a little older and you start to realize they won't be around much longer you will wish you had made them feel better sooner.
> 
> I don't mean to sound preachy. This is what I do with my family on Christmas. I don't believe in it either, but I figure it doesn't hurt to pretend for them one day out of the year. The rest of the year I just avoid talking about it. Anyway, it feels pretty good if you actually try it. Just remember that since you don't believe in it, it's not really gonna hurt you. Just don't play along for too long or it will brainwash you lol.


No I very strongly disagree with that. I'm not the one making her feel bad, she's making both of us feel bad by refusing to accept me. It'd be like saying a gay person should not invite their partner to Christmas because Grandma can't handle it. It does hurt me because I would be unable to be myself and express who I am.


----------



## Chevy396

Rachel NG said:


> No I very strongly disagree with that. I'm not the one making her feel bad, she's making both of us feel bad by refusing to accept me. It'd be like saying a gay person should not invite their partner to Christmas because Grandma can't handle it. It does hurt me because I would be unable to be myself and express who I am.


I mean, you can't go one day without expressing who you are? I don't think anyone who is grandparent age is going to be able to change that much. So it's up to you to be the bigger person. I know it feels like you are losing your pride by being nice about it on Christmas even when they don't deserve it, and I know the feeling all too well, but you will feel better for it if you do. It's for your own happiness, not just hers. She might even leave you alone about it after that.

But of course there is the easier option of taking this grudge with you to your graves.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

funnynihilist said:


> No man should be getting married in 2017 (or 18 ) unless he enjoys suffering.


What's special about these years?


----------



## Chevy396

We had a different name for hipsters when I was growing up, "posers".


----------



## WillYouStopDave

solutionx said:


> We had a different name for hipsters when I was growing up, "posers".


 We're close enough to the same age that I can safely say that in those days, no one had much room to be making fun of anyone else. I don't remember anyone who wasn't a goofball in those days. Even though we thought they were cool at the time.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> We're close enough to the same age that I can safely say that in those days, no one had much room to be making fun of anyone else. I don't remember anyone who wasn't a goofball in those days. Even though we thought they were cool at the time.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

solutionx said:


> Speak for yourself.


 It's so much more therapeutic to speak for everyone. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My dad gave me a little something for me yesterday. I didn't find it until I got home. Had to do a double take to make sure. Well, it was a good thing I gave him a hug before I left. He looked surprised at first but I could tell he didn't want to show it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Bought a caramelized apple tart for dessert, and they forgot to put the bloody caramel on top. 

Also, I ain't heard **** from her on Christmas day. I nearly contacted her mom on FB but decided against it.

I've been devalued and discarded.

Wish I could return to child hood christmas, and be sat on the floor with a load of lego, in my own world. Just me, just lego.


----------



## funnynihilist

geraltofrivia said:


> What's special about these years?


Nothing really, it's just with each passing year marriage makes less sense for a man in America.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

funnynihilist said:


> Nothing really, it's just with each passing year marriage makes less sense for a man in America.


Marriage just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## funnynihilist

geraltofrivia said:


> Marriage just doesn't make any sense.


No argument here! 50 years ago it might have been not so bad but now forget it.


----------



## komorikun

That neighbor who was parking in my spot without asking left Christmas cards for everyone in the building. What a weirdo. And I only see him and never his girlfriend. Maybe he killed her.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/blogs/komorikun-20532/assigned-parking-spot-170681/


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The highlight of my day was my brother's dog sitting on my lap and cuddling with me for a while. :lol


That's the most affection I've gotten from a male this year. :blank


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> The highlight of my day was my brother's dog sitting on my lap and cuddling with me for a while. :lol
> 
> That's the most affection I've gotten from a male this year. :blank


My sisters dog was just trying to jump up at me and make my neck worse. That's the most affection I have had from a female this year .


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

So much christmas food and I can't even be arsed to shell a nut, or pop a pringle in me trap.

I've lost me appetite. I feared this would happen.


----------



## Barakiel

I’ve been in an idealistic mood today, reading about English poets living in Italy unemployed with little to no money tends to inspire me like that :um I’m thinking about saving a good portion of my Christmas money for long-term things.


----------



## Kevin001

I hate this cold weather.


----------



## komorikun

cancer and money.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

some folks get on forums just when they are bored..

This means they have nothing else better to do than to try debating, or start an e-argument..

How i solve this problem? Don't fall for it, if they are bored. Nothing more.. they can stay bored for all i care.

This means.. if a person notices that i don't answer their provocative posts? Obviously, they are not worth my time.

Sit in your own sh**t.. kiddo.. or go play someone else who's willing to fall for such silliness.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Lord, she's still talking. I think she kind of gets the hint when i'm sitting quietly on my computer, or reading my book.

If it's one thing i can't stand, it's "cocktail talk".. another thing i can't stand is MORE cocktail talk. Especially if i have to listen to it for 5 damn days.

A person can only take so much..

I can listen to you for a week, if it's deep and personal? But if certain truthful subjects make you uncomfortable, then don't come over here trying to control the conversation, and have me listen to how you stumped your toe as a child, or broke a nail as an adult.

Seriously..

And no, i'm not going to sit here and listen to you adulate, and salivate over Donald Trump, when it's obvious i'm not a fan.

Take that crap somewhere else..


----------



## Chevy396

Why is hard cider getting so popular? I suspect this is another hipster thing.


----------



## harrison

I think it's all the anticipation of things that makes me so tired. Then the actual event is often also exhausting - like yesterday with all the driving, picking people up, preparing food and cleaning up afterwards. I'm glad Christmas is only once a year.

I need some time away on my own for a while soon.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if I'll be the odd one out for my whole life.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

What to do.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I hope next year is better.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope she stays till New Years.


----------



## mt moyt

my hamster escaped from his cage! wtf how did he do that


----------



## Rachel NG

Holy **** I'm exhausted.


----------



## SofaKing

Seriously...is this as good as it gets?


----------



## Chevy396

I think I have forgotten how to love. It is like taking a drug that you know will be gone in the morning, but you embrace it anyway for everything that it is in the moment - peace, joy, happiness, freedom from yourself. You never worry about what can go wrong and will happen when it's gone, or you won't be able to enjoy it at all.

I don't know if I can get back there again, or if I want to.


----------



## Sus y

I want to go to the beach and to fall asleep in a hammock, watching the stars while listening the waves' sounds :cry. I miss going to the beach. 

I feel so crappy now :cry


----------



## discoveryother

someone replied to my message and now isn't replying back...its driving me crazy. i need a time out. it does seem like i'm not good enough for the people i'm attracted to. and also, i'm attracted to the wrong people, or at least the kind of people i'm attracted to is completely arbitrary.

i kind of want to message the girl i met the other day, but it would be a bit creepy as i had to google her to find her meetup profile. i should wait really.

oh got a reply. relief lol. and the cycle goes on... until she begins to ignore me.


----------



## Chevy396

andy1984thesecond said:


> someone replied to my message and now isn't replying back...its driving me crazy. i need a time out. it does seem like i'm not good enough for the people i'm attracted to. and also, i'm attracted to the wrong people, or at least the kind of people i'm attracted to is completely arbitrary.
> 
> i kind of want to message the girl i met the other day, but it would be a bit creepy as i had to google her to find her meetup profile. i should wait really.
> 
> oh got a reply. relief lol. and the cycle goes on... until she begins to ignore me.


I think you just need to find something else to occupy your time so that you're not always thinking about someone you just met.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Seriously...is this as good as it gets?


:squeeze


----------



## thatsher

I'm waiting for my bus. Could've booked a flight but I don't feel like switching last minute. So sad about leaving. The whole family got together and I'm the first to leave. They begged me to stay  Next time.


----------



## discoveryother

solutionx said:


> I think you just need to find something else to occupy your time so that you're not always thinking about someone you just met.


like writing about it on SAS. idk, its not un-fun to think about it. i did go for a walk, got lunch, and read my book a little. i'm not obsessed.


----------



## firestar

My older brother referred to me and my younger brother as "kids" to my parents at dinner tonight. 

He's two years older than me, has never held a full-time job, still lives at home, completely dependent upon aging parents, history of unaddressed anger issues . . . but the two of us, who work full-time and live outside of the house, are "kids." Okay.


----------



## shyvr6

Christmas wasn't so bad this year. Had to sit through an old boring movie, but that's about it.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I'm excited about what's to come. 

I am receiving food stamp benefits.
I am applying for a new job so that I can have more time for myself. I just work, sleep, work, sleep since transit takes 4-5 hours a day while I spend 8 hours a day at work. I hope this doesn't last forever. 
This will not last forever.

I searched online for jobs. I found a nearby job that I may be eligible for. I will apply for the job tomorrow. I want to work 7 or 8 hours a day. This is good schedule.
I want to learn new skills when I am not working. I don't want to be replaced by robots later.
I searched for nearby meetups for business owners, business networking, startup finance. I hope to meet interesting people later.


----------



## mt moyt

mt moyt said:


> my hamster escaped from his cage! wtf how did he do that


i caught him trying to escape again and i found out how he did it.










he climbed up the horizontal metal supports (except they are vertical cause the detolf stand is on its back). they are like a foot long so thats really impressive. but i put olive oil on it now so itll be way too slippery


----------



## Kevin001

I can make it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I have no ambition. I don't even want to be normal.

I sat with her one day and she studied the entire day and completed a project that was designed for more than one mind to finish. Her focus is so much better than mine and she's career driven.

Where as me on the other hand, I couldn't give a **** about any of it.

If I thought a career in something would actually bring me joy, I'd go do it.

My depression is worse than SA. Everything I don't want to do is a massive chore.

I can't just focus, knuckle down and get on with **** when there's no reward or the reward is too infrequent. 

I feel like I'm robotic, and doing something completely against my beliefs or something, when I don't have any desire to do it.

The best times with her were when we were just living life and I was being accepted for the fun person I can be, when I don't have the life drained out of me because I'm forced to do snit I don't want to do, or nagged to do **** I don't want to do.

There's nothing I can realistically do to change any of this ****.

I've never felt a sense of satisfaction standing on my own two feet, being independent, contributing to society etc. It's all bollocks.

I don't get pleasure from helping people.

I don't want anything bad to happen to anyone, but I don't really care for others.

I wouldn't feel anything being a carer for example. I'd just feel sorry for the poor *******, but I wouldn't get a sense of being proud of myself for helping them, or feel good for doing a good deed.

Truth is I want to live my life selfishly and only care for a small amount of people really close to me, and just ignore everything else going on around me. I want to live in my bubble if happiness.

I'm seriously running out of time and just want my own ****ing peace and happiness before the **** truly hits the fan health wise.

I don't want to be trapped with hardly any money anymore, or have to force myself to work day in day out until I'm ****ing 75 or whatever.

Tired of this ****ing bull****.

I've got too many problems to be able to get any long term joy from life, by attempting to be a normal wage slave. 

It's all ****ing bull****.

Too much ****ing stress for little or no reward.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm supposed to take a break from this site. I should hop to it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's kinda weird that my cousins on my dad's side are about a decade/several years older than the one's on my mum's side, and they don't know each other or live in the same place, but they're having kids at around the same time. (Four of my cousins over the last three or so years.)


----------



## jolene23

mt moyt said:


> mt moyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> my hamster escaped from his cage! wtf how did he do that
> 
> 
> 
> i caught him trying to escape again and i found out how he did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he climbed up the horizontal metal supports (except they are vertical cause the detolf stand is on its back). they are like a foot long so thats really impressive. but i put olive oil on it now so itll be way too slippery
Click to expand...

Lol, clever idea


----------



## tea111red

it's really embarrassing when someone you've not talked to in awhile asks how things are and not having any good news to share. my life is worse than ever and i've not really done anything too great since the last time i saw this person.

i'm trying to figure out how to word stuff so things don't sound so bad, but it's pretty difficult coming up w/ something.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Ai

I  designed and printed a book describing the things I love about my boyfriend  for Christmas--because as prickly and snarky as I am, it turns out I'm actually kind of a sentimental sap... I left to take a shower before bed and when I returned, he was reading it. As soon as he saw me, he literally burst out in tears. It caught me completely off guard.

I wasn't sure how to react... I never do. We're a very emotionally reserved family. And I am a sympathetic cryer. I don't run into this sort of situation often, with anyone, and when I do it's awkward... But it made me happy... We just held each other for a long time.

This was a very good Christmas.


----------



## Sus y

Ai said:


> I  designed and printed a book describing the things I love about my boyfriend  for Christmas--because as prickly and snarky as I am, it turns out I'm actually kind of a sentimental sap... I left to take a shower before bed and when I returned, he was reading it. As soon as he saw me, he literally burst out in tears. It caught me completely off guard.
> 
> I wasn't sure how to react... I never do. We're a very emotionally reserved family. And I am a sympathetic cryer. I don't run into this sort of situation often, with anyone, and when I do it's awkward... But it made me happy... We just held each other for a long time.
> 
> This was a very good Christmas.


That's so lovely!


----------



## Ai

Sus y said:


> That's so lovely!


It's definitely a moment I will cherish.


----------



## Chevy396

The truck I looked at today was pretty sick. I didn't realize that the Silverado 2500 has a 396 engine in it. Same as the engine in my first car, a '69 Chevelle SS so it has a little nostalgia for me. God, that sound when I started it up, I had to be careful not to get an erection. I would have brought it home with me but it won't be serviced and ready to sell until the 1st.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


>


I like that. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Steve French

I keep having this fantasy where all those whomever looked down on me, judged me, lacked faith in me, they stand outside my ivory tower and reach up their claws at me hoping, begging for some alms, and I will not even have to tell them, "no", for they are so far beneath me. They are truly the great motivators of the world.


----------



## CNikki

Contemplating as to whether if I should attempt to sleep. Maybe it would help clear my mind for a bit but at the same time I know I'm going to forget the importance as to why my mind is cluttered. All I know is that I want to change.


----------



## SilentLyric

how the hell do I manage to loose a shot glass? lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Flat tire now.....life is really throwing hard punches right now.


----------



## discoveryother

i combed my hair and it was full of sand... oops


----------



## discoveryother

i told her we should go for a bike ride sometime. eh. too passive and probably too soon lol. whatever.

*edit: she said she'd love to... which seems worse than anything else she could say... how am i meant to deal with that? i guess its all up to me to suggest a time and where to go etc. i didn't think this through. i'm joking, but i'm also not joking at all.


----------



## Esugi78

I miss my friend so much. I haven't click with anyone in such a long time until her. Unfortunately I liked her more than just friend, and she don't see me that way. We're still keeping in touch but I know this won't last. Life sucks.


----------



## harrison

SamanthaStrange said:


> I hope next year is better.


Me too. This year was rough.


----------



## noonecares

Must be great having a girlfriend


----------



## scintilla

I've always known photobucket wasn't a great site to use for images, but now it's the worst? 

Also, I don't really feel like going to work tomorrow and kind of wish I took the rest of the week off.


----------



## Kevin001

I just want to be alone.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> thank you because you quoted my post. it made me happy.


No problem. 

I need a watch for work. It would come in handy during break time.


----------



## funnynihilist

Beans


----------



## Kilgore Trout

My father is insane.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Who gives a **** if it's Hand Broken. lol


----------



## myProblems

I am thinking about myself and all my problems, and doubting if writing so much in the forum is actually helping or not.


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> Who gives a **** if it's Hand Broken. lol


Ikr...I don't know where those hands have been!


----------



## tea111red

tea111red said:


> it's really embarrassing when someone you've not talked to in awhile asks how things are and not having any good news to share. my life is worse than ever and i've not really done anything too great since the last time i saw this person.
> 
> i'm trying to figure out how to word stuff so things don't sound so bad, but it's pretty difficult coming up w/ something.


still haven't replied back, lol. i feel so guilty.....


----------



## Chevy396

My new truck. I feel like I'm in love, no joke lol. Hopefully getting the loan this afternoon. If she says "yes"! haha


----------



## LadyApathy

Thinking about moving to another city to live with my sister and just leave everything from my hometown behind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

LadyApathy said:


> Thinking about moving to another city to live with my sister and just leave everything from my hometown behind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've moved many times...can be good and bad. Give it a shot.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Zheani looks like Yolandi lol, I appreciate what they're trying to do here though






'Now let's go check out some of the other cemeteries in the area ' that sound bite makes this lmfao


----------



## Ai

God, he smells so good... Biology is weird.


----------



## CNikki

Formally meeting my psychologist tomorrow. Wonder what BS they'll pull on me in order to tell me what I am or what I'm not.


----------



## Ai

He's taken an odd interest in what and how much I eat. I think he's worried I have an eating disorder... The concern is sweet, but it makes me slightly uncomfortable sometimes.


----------



## Rachel NG

Ai said:


> He's taken an odd interest in what and how much I eat. I think he's worried I have an eating disorder... The concern is sweet, but it makes me slightly uncomfortable sometimes.


Who?


----------



## Pongowaffle

I was socially cool and closed off when I was a teenager. I try hard to give an image that I do not try hard to be liked. I was thinking that will make people like me. But that made me not no attention from others. I had very little friendships growing up as a result. Outside of a few close ones. Now into my 30s I finally learn to be more socially eager. Try harder to want to know people. Be friends with others. Past few years of doing this I only managed to repel people. Creep people out. People think I am sad for being too socially desperate. It makes people want to stay away from me. So it is looking like my teenager instincts were correct to begin with. It is all good. I would never know this until I tried.


----------



## Ai

Rachel NG said:


> Who?


Boyfriend.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> no one in my family has blue or green eyes


Random. xD


----------



## CNikki

Found someone who accepted my ****-ups and still thought highly of me. Only to throw them off. Only to make mistakes that led them on to something that would've ended badly either way. I'm a complete screw-up.


----------



## Chevy396

Now that I will be paying for a nice truck I will not be able to afford therapy, nice clothes or expensive food. I will have to hope that driving it will be therapeutic as well as distract girls from noticing I don't have great clothes. Seems fair enough.


----------



## Crisigv

I have to think of ways to make myself feel better.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Wal-mart is made for people like me. That's ****ing depressing. Every time I job search and cringe at some of the job descriptions, it hits me I have no place in this world. I think eventually I'll have no choice but to go back to Wal-mart.


----------



## Virgo

I think I'm definitely in love. I'm very happy, overall super mood improvement, but also very scared. It's the most beautiful and terrifying burden. It's scary because I know if anything ever happened to him, the truth of the matter is, my life would be done just like that. And god knows I worry about his sheer recklessness... x_x I miss him all the time. It's very odd. I never experienced anything like this before. Or at least, no romanticism for anyone so heavy as this.

For the record this is not a boyfriend, it's my best friend right now. In fact we never even used that word "love"... And we both don't want to date anyone right now and I'm completely good with that. I slept with someone else just last week, who I hadn't seen in a while, someone I thought I used to like so much, and just.. no lol. (Even though it actually was satisfying.) I had no idea what I wanted then compared to now. So yeah this is all very new right now.


----------



## Ai

27. Crap. I'm old.


----------



## Karsten

Ai said:


> 27. Crap. I'm old.


Lol, I think about that everyday. I don't feel a day older than 18.


----------



## Ai

Karsten said:


> Lol, I think about that everyday. I don't feel a day older than 18.


Indeed. Every time I reflect on how close I am to 30, it blows my mind a little bit. Feels weird. Doesn't seem accurate. lol

I am not even remotely mature enough for this gig.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ai said:


> Every time I reflect on how close I am to 30, it blows my mind a little bit. Feels weird. Doesn't seem accurate. lol
> 
> I am not even remotely mature enough for this gig.


I am turning 29 near the end of January. I know how you feel right now.


----------



## Virgo

I'm only 23 and I'm scared already. Like I have slight lingering feelings that I know soon enough I will be thinking the exact same things. LOL

OKAY so I guess I could share this now because some time has passed. But you guys. I found someone on SAS who I went to high school with, who was in my graduating class. It was scary. What a small, small world... :hide 

The post might still be there. The person was born the same year as me, looking for people from Central Jersey, specifically my (small) town. He even said his name so I knew precisely who it was. I knew of him but had never once spoken to him. I didn't really care to make new friends or anything so I said nothing but I was just completely mind f***ed at the coincidence. I'd say where the post is but I don't want to give away what town I live in. It's probably still up anyway. Ehh regrets later on...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Virgo said:


> I'm only 23 and I'm scared already. Like I have slight lingering feelings that I know soon enough I will be thinking the exact same things. LOL
> 
> OKAY so I guess I could share this now because some time has passed. But you guys. I found someone on SAS who I went to high school with, who was in my graduating class. It was scary. What a small, small world... :hide
> 
> The post might still be there. The person was born the same year as me, looking for people from Central Jersey, specifically my (small) town. He even said his name so I knew precisely who it was. I knew of him but had never once spoken to him. I didn't really care to make new friends or anything so I said nothing but I was just completely mind f***ed at the coincidence. I'd say where the post is but I don't want to give away what town I live in. It's probably still up anyway. Ehh regrets later on...


There's a lot of people on this site and I think quite a few have had this experience. I came across two people irl who admitted to having clinically severe levels of anxiety who may or may not have been members on this forum at some point, and also stumbled on someone's profile here who I recognised as a mutual of someone I had on Facebook (back when I still used Facebook.)

Also have come across a couple of people who live in the town I live in, one pm'd me once wanting to meet up despite us having not talked.


----------



## Virgo

Persephone The Dread said:


> There's a lot of people on this site and I think quite a few have had this experience. I came across two people irl who admitted to having clinically severe levels of anxiety who may or may not have been members on this forum at some point, and also stumbled on someone's profile here who I recognised as a mutual of someone I had on Facebook (back when I still used Facebook.)
> 
> Also have come across a couple of people who live in the town I live in, one pm'd me once wanting to meet up despite us having not talked.


Dang, small world!! It seems like there aren't a lot of people on this site at all, but I suppose, it _is_ (probably) still the first thing that comes up on google when you type things or questions about social anxiety. At least, that's how I found this site. A lot of people do just pop in and out though and don't stick around so I guess it's more common than I think.


----------



## Ai

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am turning 29 near the end of January. I know how you feel right now.














Virgo said:


> OKAY so I guess I could share this now because some time has passed. But you guys. I found someone on SAS who I went to high school with, who was in my graduating class. It was scary. What a small, small world... :hide


I occasionally worry about this, simply because I do every once in a while post information that would make me identifiable by someone else in my life. But then I'm like, "... Eh. **** it."

I cycle back and forth. lol


----------



## Sus y

Virgo said:


> I'm only 23 and I'm scared already. Like I have slight lingering feelings that I know soon enough I will be thinking the exact same things. LOL
> 
> OKAY so I guess I could share this now because some time has passed. But you guys. I found someone on SAS who I went to high school with, who was in my graduating class. It was scary. What a small, small world... :hide
> 
> The post might still be there. The person was born the same year as me, looking for people from Central Jersey, specifically my (small) town. He even said his name so I knew precisely who it was. I knew of him but had never once spoken to him. I didn't really care to make new friends or anything so I said nothing but I was just completely mind f***ed at the coincidence. I'd say where the post is but I don't want to give away what town I live in. It's probably still up anyway. Ehh regrets later on...





Persephone The Dread said:


> There's a lot of people on this site and I think quite a few have had this experience. I came across two people irl who admitted to having clinically severe levels of anxiety who may or may not have been members on this forum at some point, and also stumbled on someone's profile here who I recognised as a mutual of someone I had on Facebook (back when I still used Facebook.)
> 
> Also have come across a couple of people who live in the town I live in, one pm'd me once wanting to meet up despite us having not talked.





Virgo said:


> Dang, small world!! It seems like there aren't a lot of people on this site at all, but I suppose, it _is_ (probably) still the first thing that comes up on google when you type things or questions about social anxiety. At least, that's how I found this site. A lot of people do just pop in and out though and don't stick around so I guess it's more common than I think.


:um I'm feeling now like I should deleted some posts lol, just in case, because sh!ts happens...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Virgo said:


> Dang, small world!! It seems like there aren't a lot of people on this site at all, but I suppose, it _is_ (probably) still the first thing that comes up on google when you type things or questions about social anxiety. At least, that's how I found this site. A lot of people do just pop in and out though and don't stick around so I guess it's more common than I think.


Yeah a lot of people don't stay around very long also it used to be a lot more active when some of the stuff I mentioned happened so there's also that. This site is pretty dead right now.


----------



## Virgo

Ai said:


> I occasionally worry about this, simply because I do every once in a while post information that would make me identifiable by someone else in my life. But then I'm like, "... Eh. **** it."
> 
> I cycle back and forth. lol


I do that too XDDDDDDD I have to try so hard sometimes not to get too specific with things. I'm like "ehh what if some person also secretly goes on SAS like me and this very detailed thing that just happened at work today that I posted is seen by them" LOL I do that on Reddit too because it's actually more likely they use Reddit.

I'm like that even now with the thing about the guy posting the town we live in. In my head I was thinking, I really don't want someone from SAS to know what town I live in. But at the same time, one, I doubt anyone is actually going to look for the post. And two, even if they know the name of my nobody little town... literally nothing is going to happen. xD


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I need a miracle!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am turning 29 near the end of January. I know how you feel right now.


I'm 40 in January. I may as well be 20 again, the state I'm in. :teeth

I have to start all over again, with less anxiety but so many other issues in other ways, and I have to fight every single day, and for what?

I have zero idea what to do.

Never did, never will.

Life has tried to kill me since day one, basically.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like internet is still on for another day


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've been sober for 3 years. Haven't touched a drop.

I don't feel proud of myself.

I'm just less of an idiot for putting that crap in my body for 6 years.

I hate myself for not doing everything in my power to change.

I'm a complete idiot, every time I do a single thing that contributes to my downfall.

I put a single chunk of chocolate in my body, and I'm an idiot. I'm just increasing my chance of poor health, early death, with every mouthful of bad food I eat.

I agree with @splendidbobs blog the other day, that food is the worst drug.

Food is such a short lived pleasurable experience and it's horribly addictive, and makes you ill.

My arteries are becoming more clogged, microscopically, with every mouthful I put in my body. And that's just one of the things the **** I eat is doing to me.

I wish I wasn't a foodie.

I hate eating for comfort and due to boredom.

I wish my taste buds would pack up. lol


----------



## mt moyt

i accidentally sent a voice message in whatsapp to the wrong chat. it was supposed to be for the chat where there is only myself so i can test speaking in a different voice or speak my thoughts out loud, but instead i put it in a group chat with over 40 members. 
i deleted it within 1 minute, but i dont know how many people heard. i think very likely 1 or 2 since i tested a message a few minutes later and 1 member read it within a minute. been gnawing away at me the entire day, and ive groaned out loud whenever the memory comes back. ahhhhhh


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> fück yes that was awkward. it was out of context. i need to think a little bit less loudly.


:grin2:


----------



## Chevy396

I pre-ordered the new William Gibson book on Audible a few months ago thinking that it would be released the end of this year. This morning I checked if it was available yet, and realized the release date isn't until the end of 2018 not 2017. I am crushed. I think I might write him personally and ask if he has a special copy he can share. Yeah right.


----------



## Ai

I got a notification that said something like "[my name]! You received 0 birthday wishes in 2017!"

... Thanks, Facebook... :blank lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Ai Happy Birthday, whenever it was, lol. :hb


----------



## Kilgore Trout

@Ai


----------



## Ai

geraltofrivia said:


> @Ai





SamanthaStrange said:


> @Ai Happy Birthday, whenever it was, lol. :hb


Thanks :b

It's today, actually. I made my birthday private a few years ago, as an experiment to see how many of my friends would remember or even think of it without Facebook aggressively shoving it down their throats.

None do. lol

It's whatever.

But I guess I would be lying if I said it didn't bum me out a _little_ bit. Shrug. Such is life. Heh.


----------



## Karsten

Ai said:


> Thanks :b
> 
> It's today, actually. I made my birthday private a few years ago, as an experiment to see how many of my friends would remember or even think of it without Facebook aggressively shoving it down their throats.
> 
> None do. lol
> 
> It's whatever.
> 
> But I guess I would be lying if I said it didn't bum me out a _little_ bit. Shrug. Such is life. Heh.


Lol, I thought about doing this too, but then I realized how few birthdays I'd remember without FB reminding me.


----------



## Ai

Karsten said:


> Lol, I thought about doing this too, but then I realized how few birthdays I'd remember without FB reminding me.


I remember the birthdays of everyone close to me  (even the couple that now no longer speak to me. For those that aren't and whose birthdays I wouldn't have recalled either way, I don't say anything--even if Facebook reminded me. Because I don't want to be one of those people. lol

People still legit post on my grandmother's wall, obliviously hoping she "does something super fun for her birthday!"

She's been dead for three years.

She's doing nothing for her birthday.

Who even are you

Lol


----------



## shyvr6

I kind of wish people would leave their outdoor Christmas lights on at night all year round. It just makes everything seem more welcoming and cheery.


----------



## Steve French

I've been thinking of some children's show I used to watch when I was very young. PBS or CBC or something like it. I remember some anthropomorphic characters, but it wasn't Arthur or Babar. I seem to recall some asian themes, but Sagwa doesn't seem right. Definitely not Big Comfy Couch with the ten second paraphernalia cleanup. I think it was kind of like Wishbone where they went into old literature or history or different cultures, but not that show, animated. Maybe I amalgamated a few. The one scene I remember involved a Chinese dragon. 

It's been a good nostalgia trip. Children's television was much better when I was young. What do the ****ers get these days? The facist paw patrol? Teletubbies redone with the homosexual references removed?


----------



## Ai

Steve French said:


> I've been thinking of some children's show I used to watch when I was very young. PBS or CBC or something like it. I remember some anthropomorphic characters, but it wasn't Arthur or Babar. I seem to recall some asian themes, but Sagwa doesn't seem right. Definitely not Big Comfy Couch with the ten second paraphernalia cleanup. I think it was kind of like Wishbone where they went into old literature or history or different cultures, but not that show, animated. Maybe I amalgamated a few. The one scene I remember involved a Chinese dragon.
> 
> It's been a good nostalgia trip. Children's television was much better when I was young. What do the ****ers get these days? The facist paw patrol? Teletubbies redone with the homosexual references removed?


Rupert?


----------



## Steve French

Ai said:


> Rupert?


Well, that was quick. And you are exactly right.


----------



## Ai

Steve French said:


> Well, that was quick. And you are exactly right.


Really? :lol It was just kind of a wild guess...

I used to _love_ that show when I was little :b


----------



## Crisigv

I hope my car starts after work.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Cops..

They are all over these highways.

This morning as i was making my 1 hour drive to the gym? A highway patrol car on almost every single over pass this morning.

They are not playing when it comes to Xmas/New Years drunk drivers.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@komorikun She definitely missed a spot. Will you go back and ask her to fix it?


----------



## Pongowaffle

The pooch and I were inches from being run over by a high schooler. A grey Honda Accord. He saw we were at the crosswalk when he is trying to make a left. Both the dog and I had our reflective led blinking lights on. I waved to him as we were crossing to get his attention. Daylight is still out. He did not care. He just floored it on his left turn. Sped his car towards us. Didn't even bother to swerve. Pulled the dog as I leaped out of the way. He just gave me a long proud stare as he did it. We walked around the block afterwards and spotted the same car parked on a driveway. Probably his parents car. Took a photo of the license plate and vin#. I am considering what my next step should be. Deep down I am probably going to do absolutely nothing.


----------



## komorikun

SamanthaStrange said:


> @komorikun She definitely missed a spot. Will you go back and ask her to fix it?


No, I just chopped it off myself.



doe deer said:


> how is this possible? is she blind?


I'm really not sure. My hair is a bit wavy and it was natural (unstraightened) when she cut it. Today I shampooed my hair and decided to straighten it with a hair iron and then I saw this. Maybe it wasn't obvious when it's wavy!?


----------



## Sus y

@komorikun That's very WTF, no, really, she should have seeing it. Some of my cousins have wavy to very curly hair and they get their haircut with dry hair and straight, it's the only way they can get an even haircut. Good hairdressers know what to do to avoid this kind of situations. Don't go back there.


----------



## Ai

That I'm such a God damned coward...


----------



## twistix

When it rains, it pours


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I want to watch Black Mirror now.


----------



## Steve French

I'm having that thought again about deleting my entire internet presence. I'm probably identifiable somewhere in here. And if I troll back far enough, there is bound to be some offensive or cringeworthy stuff. How can I be sure it won't be dragged up when I'm rich and famous?

I was recalling this bit from the 2015 election earlier. Scavenging through this one politician's facebook feed ended up revealing a really terrible, bad-taste, awkward joke they made about the phallic shape of the posts that supported the electric fence around Auschwitz. They attempted damage control by claiming that they didn't even know what Auschwitz was. Obviously, it did not do much good for their election.


----------



## CNikki

When reading up on disorders that involve emotional manipulation such as antisocial behavior, narcissism and psychopathy, along with the scenario those with such disorders tend to do, and then realize it applies to certain people in your life...yeah.


----------



## Blue Dino

I hate having sketchy and alarming looking mail waiting to be opened that when I opened them, they could potentially be life changing and shambling news. Often times I have put off a week or weeks before having the courage to open them. Weeks leading up to me opening them, they are stress and anxiety filled weeks worrying about what they could be about.


----------



## Chevy396

Driving my new huge truck kind of makes you feel invincible. Like the only thing on the road that could actually hurt me is a semi-truck. You might say I am compensating for something by driving a big truck, but I would gladly prove you wrong, especially if you're a cute girl.

In all honesty, I got it so I could pull my 5th wheel around without any issues. But yeah, it makes me feel like kind of a badass.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## harrison

One day I still might get around to going to India. I was watching a show about these people that went to Jaipur, and it looked great. I've been reading about India for probably 30 years but still haven't been. The intensity of the place would be incredible - a lot of colour and noise, and masses of people.

My wife pointed out that I might get "over-stimulated". That woman knows me a bit too bloody well. Better get some more pills before I go.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope we can get on.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Tfw you install a 'Word of the Day' app to hopefully help you reinforce your vocabulary but it just keeps showing you words you already know or can extrapolate the meaning of with the aid of your native language


----------



## SplendidBob

Not sure if current mood is due to taking too much stuff, or just the normal seasonal depression business.

Also fairly sure the gym is worsening my neck. Crap.

Also @Ai glad to see you back. Hope it wasn't me that pissed you off originally, but have a sneaking suspicion it might have been. 
@komorikun, yeh bad hairdresser


----------



## Glycerin

Temp min wage, unemployment, but maybe my liver putting an end to it by the time I'm 40.


----------



## Jeff271




----------



## BigWorldSmallGirl

Ummmmm.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SofaKing

harrison said:


> One day I still might get around to going to India. I was watching a show about these people that went to Jaipur, and it looked great. I've been reading about India for probably 30 years but still haven't been. The intensity of the place would be incredible - a lot of colour and noise, and masses of people.
> 
> My wife pointed out that I might get "over-stimulated". That woman knows me a bit too bloody well. Better get some more pills before I go.


Bangalore was certainly intense for me.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope she puts the majority of my money in my account.


----------



## Crisigv

I hope I crash and die in the snow on my way home from work.


----------



## CNikki

harrison said:


> One day I still might get around to going to India. I was watching a show about these people that went to Jaipur, and it looked great. I've been reading about India for probably 30 years but still haven't been. The intensity of the place would be incredible - a lot of colour and noise, and masses of people.
> 
> My wife pointed out that I might get "over-stimulated". That woman knows me a bit too bloody well. Better get some more pills before I go.


That sounds pretty awesome. I can hear you with the over-stimulation bit. Be careful since you may experience some culture shock.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Part time means 20+ hours a week right? Yet, I get put down and told I'm an idiot for thinking I'm going to get at least two days of work a week. I thought that was the point of calling it part time. Didn't get any work at all this week. Part time doesn't mean working every other week. What good is having hiring positions for part time if they barely give you any pay? That's beyond stupid. Might as well just hope I get lucky and find a full time job in this small town with only 14 places to apply. Why can't people just make me feel better telling me it's too bad you're not getting any work for this week instead of being an arrogant ******* and calling me stupid because of it. Sheesh.


----------



## EarthDominator

I find it hard to describe, but it feels like I'm bothering people, and especially my friends, with talking. I know they'd say different, but I can't help thinking this way. 

Other than that, nothing has been able to cheer me up yet since yesterday. I didn't laugh for what, days maybe? I smiled though, but most of the times it was fake. 

Just have to deal with it. :/ And sorry for the long rant.


----------



## harrison

CNikki said:


> That sounds pretty awesome. I can hear you with the over-stimulation bit. Be careful since you may experience some culture shock.


Yeah, I'd be okay with culture shock I think - it would be the dysentery that'd worry me. Getting very sick is the one thing that's always stopped me from going to India. I've been to other Asian countries but India is dirty on a whole new level.


----------



## Taaylah

I sent in my dna today and I’m excited to get the results (in 4 weeks or more lol). And my family sent me all the pictures they forced me to take during Christmas and I don’t look like a fugly troll in them like I usually do in pics. I’m glad I’m slowly getting over my hatred of pictures of myself, especially after refusing to have my picture taken for years.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Uh that thread makes me feel so **** because I actually am tiny and there's definitely an important difference because I actually am treated differently and always will be because of my height etc. It's not really a conscious thing on their part and you can't change Human psychology (yet.)


----------



## Chevy396

I just had a rage flashback while I was driving home. Something reminded me of my ex girlfriend and ex best friend who I caught having an affair together. So many emotions ran through me within about 5 minutes. It's been nearly ten years and I still have to deal with this ****. What really made me feel better and stop thinking about it was seeing a cute girl and remembering how many other people there are out there. People who's souls aren't full of ****. God, if I ever see either of them again I don't know what I'll do though for making me go through everything I've gone through since that **** happened.


----------



## funnynihilist

Well this was a very strange day, happy to be in bed! People are so ****ing draining.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'We've safely aborted connection to coinhive.com because it was infected with 'JS:miner-C' 

gee I wonder what that was trying to do &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## CNikki

I know you're referring to me. You have for some time and I let it get the best of me. It's not anymore and my words will turn into action when I do say this, unlike yours.

My mental health, and overall health, comes first. You're not the one to pay the bills when it is at its lowest. You're not the one to wake up each morning and take care of the things that I have to, whether if it's because of things that are my fault or things outside of my control.

Either way, goodbye. At least one of us is going to leave soon enough.


----------



## Rachel NG

I watch too many movies, it makes it hard to find a movie to watch.


----------



## Steve French

No, no, of course my time that you just wasted doesn't have any value.


----------



## LadyApathy

I hope I’m not getting sick....please God, I don’t want to start the New Years with a cold or something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camokay

My rabbit is a jerk


----------



## komorikun

I need more alcohol.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I can't help but feel sensitive when it seems like a cashier is giving me an annoyed look. It's like, what the **** did I do? All I said was hello back.


----------



## truant

Jealousy sounds like it sucks. Feel bad for you jealous types.


----------



## Chevy396

Wanderlust26 said:


> I can't help but feel sensitive when it seems like a cashier is giving me an annoyed look. It's like, what the **** did I do? All I said was hello back.


Maybe they were just annoyed by their job in general.


----------



## Steve French

I came across another person from the same area in the depths of the internet. That is about three times now. Must be a transplant, pretty sure most of these hillbillies got stuck back on the moccasin telegraph.


----------



## Chevy396

I almost just went crazy from leaving infomercials running in the background while reading/typing on here.


----------



## Lohikaarme

solutionx said:


> I almost just went crazy from leaving infomercials running in the background while reading/typing on here.


----------



## discoveryother

Lohikaarme said:


>


oh if only there was some product i could buy to fix these deeply troubling problems...


----------



## Lohikaarme

andy1984thesecond said:


> oh if only there was some product i could buy to fix these deeply troubling problems...


It shouldn't be too hard for these people's problems to be settled if they were to acquire a working brain, for starters.


----------



## bostonsFinest

thought right now: Why do I keep complaining I don't have any friends when I'm literally not even willing to take a train ride to see anyone?...

Sent from my SM-J727U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri

This is all pointless.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight starts the night...sink or swim.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Tried to contact her again but she's just ignoring me.

I need to give up and move on.

Tired of this life.


----------



## Johnny Walker

Right now the thing on my mind is will i be able to keep my current job, and will i be able to settle down once and for all like a full grown man. Or the cycle will continue changing jobs every 4-5 months. 
SA is bad.


----------



## SofaKing

Shopping at this Walmart is having a negative impact on my disposition.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


>


Damn you!!!


----------



## CNikki

Need to push through that one hour/day/night sometimes. Not necessarily because I want to die, but because I need to keep my mind. I'm running out of options with that, too.


----------



## Kevin001

They never gave me my sample packs :bah


----------



## Chevy396

My posture is getting much better. I can sit up straight almost all day long without even using the back of a chair now. This is amazing how much difference it makes in my daily energy and productivity. I must have been suffering way more than I realized. It just happened over such a long slow period of time. I didn't notice until I was disabled by it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've been using mental health sites for over a decade now, and I still feel completely and utterly alone.

I desperately need someone to actually give a **** about me.

****ing animals get more affection than me.

A dog gets more affection in one week than I've had in my whole life.

What a ****ing joke it is.

It's all tragic.


----------



## MagnoliaForest

Will I be able to paint my nails again..
I really should do some cleaning before the New Year, geez! O.O
Br.. -30 I'm not going out there.


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> I've been using mental health sites for over a decade now, and I still feel completely and utterly alone.
> 
> I desperately need someone to actually give a **** about me.
> 
> ****ing animals get more affection than me.
> 
> A dog gets more affection in one week than I've had in my whole life.
> 
> What a ****ing joke it is.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> Heard...it's trite to hear that strangers care. You're not alone.


Yeah.

Hope you're alright mate!

I know your not, but **** knows what else to say. lol

I hope you enjoy your booze and food this weekend. :smile2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

MagnoliaForest said:


> Will I be able to paint my nails again..
> I really should do some cleaning before the New Year, geez! O.O
> Br.. -30 I'm not going out there.


I want to see the state of your nails, after you've painted them at -30.


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> Tried to contact her again but she's just ignoring me.
> 
> I need to give up and move on.
> 
> Tired of this life.


you may come to find out there is someone out there that's a better match for you than her. you could feel grateful things didn't work out.

or maybe she will come around and you will reconnect when you're both in a better place.

maybe just focus on your health and healing for now? hopefully things improve for you.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> you may come to find out there is someone out there that's a better match for you than her. you could feel grateful things didn't work out.
> 
> or maybe she will come around and you will reconnect when you're both in a better place.
> 
> maybe just focus on your health and healing for now? hopefully things improve for you.


:squeeze

Yeah I need to focus on myself, I know that.

I need to do a lot of work on myself.

It's just hard being on my own again, especially at this time of year and being the age I am.

Really, I should just focus on myself 100% and forget about other people, but it's hard when I get painfully lonely.

I've always tried to run before I can walk.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> My posture is getting much better. I can sit up straight almost all day long without even using the back of a chair now. This is amazing how much difference it makes in my daily energy and productivity. I must have been suffering way more than I realized. It just happened over such a long slow period of time. I didn't notice until I was disabled by it.


That's good news.  Bet that's as much of a relief as being able to breathe good again.

Lol...Some number from Washington, D.C. called my new phone earlier. I picked up and said hello just to see if they would say anything back but they just hung up. xD


----------



## harrison

These guys are amazing.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> These guys are amazing.


Saw that In a Bond movie once. lol

Never thought it could actually be done though. :O


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That's good news.  Bet that's as much of a relief as being able to breathe good again.
> 
> Lol...Some number from Washington, D.C. called my new phone earlier. I picked up and said hello just to see if they would say anything back but they just hung up. xD


Yes, kind of like that. Now I have a chance at not being a homeless heroin addict in 10 years.

They were probably calling their gf who changed her number to get rid of him. Now he's your problem. ;P

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

solutionx said:


> Maybe they were just annoyed by their job in general.


That's true. I've had plenty of those days at work where I was too depressed to fake a smile.


----------



## Chevy396

I really need to get some web design work done. I always end up getting obsessed and stay up all night until I crash from exhaustion, so I better start in the morning.


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> Saw that In a Bond movie once. lol
> 
> Never thought it could actually be done though. :O


Must be an amazing feeling. I love how excited they all get at the end too when they get into the plane.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> Yes, kind of like that. Now I have a chance at not being a homeless heroin addict in 10 years.
> 
> They were probably calling their gf who changed her number to get rid of him. Now he's your problem. ;P
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Oh, wow. That's bleak. :/ But yea. That's a start. That's for sure. Keep it up. 

I should've joked and asked if it was the president.


----------



## komorikun

My sister's "boyfriend" is so weird. When he came to visit her in the hospital, she asked him to get some coffee from Starbucks. He gets it but asks her to pay for it. 

Then when she was released from the hospital today, he had her pay for the taxi....hahahahahaha....When they got back to the apartment, he ordered takeout for himself and then went to sleep. 

No wonder this guy most likely never had a girlfriend before my sister. And he has a hug pot belly to boot.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Eating M&S 'Cornichons pickled in vinegar with mustard seeds' and these are so ****ing good. Oh my god, is this what rich people eat all the time? Lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Eating M&S 'Cornichons pickled in vinegar with mustard seeds' and these are so ****ing good. Oh my god, is this what rich people eat all the time? Lol.


Inherited some monies over Christmas Persephone?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> Must be an amazing feeling. I love how excited they all get at the end too when they get into the plane.


I thought I might end up doing this this year, but it never happened in the end.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Inherited some monies over Christmas Persephone?


No my mum bought some and I discovered their glorious wonder  (though I did get money from relatives for Christmas too.) I have to limit myself to five of them lol.


----------



## Rachel NG

4 lbs heavier, I hate myself


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

No pickled gherkin ever tastes as good as a McDonalds pickled gherkin, although all pickled gherkins taste amazing.

I had some "frickles" in a pub not long back, but they dont really work.

I'm working my way through a monstrous bag of Lord Poppingtons sweet pop corn at the mo. 

I could probably eat the whole bag. its more like a bloody sack of popcorn though. bloody massive lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol: 
* *


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> No my mum bought some and I discovered their glorious wonder  (though I did get money from relatives for Christmas too.) I have to limit myself to five of them lol.


What happens if you eat more than 5?


----------



## Ai

Thanks, @splendidbob
___

Slipped and fell on my way to work this morning. Now my arm and shoulder hurt.

Stupid snow.

I hate winter.


----------



## MagnoliaForest

Haha if and when I do, I'll be sure to show you. xD



Pete Beale said:


> I want to see the state of your nails, after you've painted them at -30.


----------



## AvoidantGuy

Kurt Cobain


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> What happens if you eat more than 5?


The universe will implode.

Nah just can't eat all of them lol.


----------



## funnynihilist

AvoidantGuy said:


> Kurt Cobain


Wonder what he'd think about these flaccid times we are living in?


----------



## AvoidantGuy

funnynihilist said:


> Wonder what he'd think about these flaccid times we are living in?


Nah more like it must be nice to be dead


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol Milo's editor quotes:




























^ LOL




























^ that's my favourite editor quote.

other gems:

"The way you casually bring up the KKK makes no sense."

"Three unfunny jokes in a row. DELETE."

"I will not accept a manuscript that labels an entire class of people 'mentally ill.'"

"No need to drag the lesbians into this! And DON'T use lesbian as a slur!"

"Let's keep 'fecal waste' analogies out of this chapter."


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> The universe will implode.
> 
> Nah just can't eat all of them lol.


Do it


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Do it


lol they're not supposed to be all mine, also I ate a bunch of cadbury chocolate as well.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol they're not supposed to be all mine, also I ate a bunch of cadbury chocolate as well.


Says who? Who can stop you? Nobody can stop the Persephone. Do it. Blame brother. Eats em. (mmm) do it.


----------



## Kevin001

One down 6 more to go ugh.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

MagnoliaForest said:


> Haha if and when I do, I'll be sure to show you. xD


I've got a foot fetish actually, so be my guest >

I had the pleasure of massaging the hell out of and scoffing the hell out of a fellow SAer's feet and toes this year, and I miss choosing her nail varnish and rubbing honey, milk & macadamia nut lotion into her feet, tbh. :frown2: lol

Her feet smelled like the base of a cheesecake after rubbing that into them.

Obviously I never ate her feet post lotion because they probably wouldn't taste anything like the ingredients, or cheese cake base lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Says who? Who can stop you? Nobody can stop the Persephone. Do it. Blame brother. Eats em. (mmm) do it.


I'm supposed to be asleep (I mean obviously, but even relatively speaking.)

but instead + SAS.

Yeaaah the chocolate was a bad idea and I knew that but I never listen.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I just hope I won't die in a war.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Ah great, they removed the language field. Now I can't show off my learning Spanish.


----------



## Sus y

geraltofrivia said:


> Ah great, they removed the language field. Now I can't show off my learning Spanish.


Why do they do this horrible thing? :crying:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Sus y said:


> Why do they do this horrible thing? :crying:


Wait a minute, they haven't. 
Mine has just been erased for some reason.


----------



## Sus y

geraltofrivia said:


> Wait a minute, they haven't.
> Mine has just been erased for some reason.


Magic :O
:clap

Now you just need to get the eyes back, the rest is not needed.


----------



## Sus y

geraltofrivia said:


> I just hope I won't die in a war.


I have felt I'll do it since I'm a kid, everyday I have felt more close to that day but whatever... but I'm guessing that at the end I may die of old lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I have social anxiety about having social anxiety. It's like I feel weird, I know I'm weird, other people know I'm weird, and I know all that and I feel weird about it.

Weird.

Also, shortbread cookies are not bad.


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> I've got a foot fetish actually, so be my guest >
> 
> I had the pleasure of massaging the hell out of and scoffing the hell out of a fellow SAer's feet and toes this year, and I miss choosing her nail varnish and rubbing honey, milk & macadamia nut lotion into her feet, tbh. :frown2: lol
> 
> Her feet smelled like the base of a cheesecake after rubbing that into them.
> 
> Obviously I never ate her feet post lotion because they probably wouldn't taste anything like the ingredients, or cheese cake base lol


Were these feet washed before all this started mate? Or did you just sort of go for it?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Sus y said:


> I have felt I'll do it since I'm a kid, everyday I have felt more close to that day but whatever... but I'm guessing that at the end I may die of old lol.


I know what you mean :hug


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> I've got a foot fetish actually, so be my guest >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the pleasure of massaging the hell out of and scoffing the hell out of a fellow SAer's feet and toes this year, and I miss choosing her nail varnish and rubbing honey, milk & macadamia nut lotion into her feet, tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Her feet smelled like the base of a cheesecake after rubbing that into them.
> 
> Obviously I never ate her feet post lotion because they probably wouldn't taste anything like the ingredients, or cheese cake base lol


That's not gross at all.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> Were these feet washed before all this started mate? Or did you just sort of go for it?


Not super fresh, straight out of the shower, bowl, job all the time mate.  She's doesn't have nasty smelling feet mate otherwise I wouldn't have gone there at all. Some peoples feet are horrendous and the smell is abnormal. Her's were lovely.



solutionx said:


> That's not gross at all.


Surprised you aren't into feet tbh. 

It's the most common fetish.

I think some people think all feet look gross and smell like a bad case of athletes foot lol

I had my mates GF's friend, who was stunning, stay over and sleep in my bed once. I didn't try it on with her because I was too shy/avoidant and her feet stunk the whole house out.

She didn't give a damn though lol. I had to change the bed sheets and bang the windows open the next morning when she left.

Was like having a young Charlize Theron in your bed with rancid athletes foot, or something. :teeth


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

My realtor who is the liaison between us the home owner is realizing that i no longer have time for the BS..

6 Weeks for the Handyman she sent over to repair a towel rack. 

6 week for the so-called electrician she also, sent over to fix the ice maker, microwave and the stove.

I finally got pissed off at the electrician (who isn't even certified), when he decided to tell me what he would fix, and what he wasn't willing to fix.

I had to keep calm and told him: "Then if you aren't capable of repairing these problems, i'll bring in someone who can."

All of sudden those problems weren't fixed - they were all replaced for free. Apparently, he called the realtor with my ultimatum, and realized he was out of line.

The realtor came over and tried to smooth things over? But after 6 weeks of watching "Bull Sh**t Theater", i'm not a fan.

They actually thought, that her "Damage Control" and "Let's pretend it didn't happen" act worked.

When she showed up yesterday to replace the screens on the window, she learned very quickly, i'm done with diplomacy.. Just fix this sh***t, and keep going.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ambulance in the street. 

Hopefully no ones topped themselves. :frown2: No idea who lives their.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My sister's "boyfriend" is so weird. When he came to visit her in the hospital, she asked him to get some coffee from Starbucks. He gets it but asks her to pay for it.
> 
> Then when she was released from the hospital today, he had her pay for the taxi....hahahahahaha....When they got back to the apartment, he ordered takeout for himself and then went to sleep.
> 
> No wonder this guy most likely never had a girlfriend before my sister. And he has a hug pot belly to boot.


 Sounds like a real jerk. I could see if maybe he had little or no money of his own but it sounds like he has plenty.


----------



## Crisigv

Kudos to my eyes for keeping up with tear production.


----------



## Chevy396

Need to find a used Flowmaster exhaust so I can let my truck breath and rumble like it wants to. Also better gas mileage.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Just broke down. It's been coming for 2 months.

What started it was thinking back about a crying baby with his grand parents when I was eating a couple of weeks ago.

It made me think at the time, and just now, of how she was just a baby once, crying for a dad who wasn't their, and this has resulted in the way she she.

Were all born innocent then get ****ed over by life. None of us deserve this ****. 

All I want is for her not to feel the way she does, so we can enjoy each others company again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Accidentally bit my mouth ulcer. I hate it when that happens. I'd rather have a painful sore on my arm or something than have these things. I seem to be going through another phase where I'm getting them a lot again. Need to be careful about not biting the inside of my mouth. I had one close to my top lip not that long ago.


----------



## twitchy666

*wind outside*

sounds like anyone starting their engine, driving off or not, sitting idle.

look outside too frequent. nothing happening so just wind noise. can't stop checking.

aahh.. different form of ID? voice I might like... but sound of engine lets me identify each person easily. nature.


----------



## funnynihilist

Well this day is a bust...


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> Not super fresh, straight out of the shower, bowl, job all the time mate.  She's doesn't have nasty smelling feet mate otherwise I wouldn't have gone there at all. Some peoples feet are horrendous and the smell is abnormal. Her's were lovely.
> 
> Surprised you aren't into feet tbh.
> 
> It's the most common fetish.
> 
> I think some people think all feet look gross and smell like a bad case of athletes foot lol
> 
> I had my mates GF's friend, who was stunning, stay over and sleep in my bed once. I didn't try it on with her because I was too shy/avoidant and her feet stunk the whole house out.
> 
> She didn't give a damn though lol. I had to change the bed sheets and bang the windows open the next morning when she left.
> 
> Was like having a young Charlize Theron in your bed with rancid athletes foot, or something. :teeth


I do appreciate nice feet on a woman and have given foot massages before, it's just the way you described it that painted a weird picture. I'm sure it was a pleasant experience though.


----------



## Winds

Thought it was just me, but apparently its the app.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

solutionx said:


> I do appreciate nice feet on a woman and have given foot massages before, it's just the way you described it that painted a weird picture. I'm sure it was a pleasant experience though.


Maybe I went into too much detail mate? lol

I'd have probably even mentioned the brand of lotion if I could remember it. lol


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> Maybe I went into too much detail mate? lol
> 
> I'd have probably even mentioned the brand of lotion if I could remember it. lol


Yes, I think that was it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

solutionx said:


> Yes, I think that was it.


lol

I was sort of reliving the last foot massage when I posted that I think.


----------



## RazCool

Life sucks when you are poor, amazing when you are rich. I know this in the same way I know that taking a bullet would hurt, and that I don't have to actually get shot to know that it would.


----------



## Crisigv

This entire week was garbage. I don't see it getting any better.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sounds like a real jerk. I could see if maybe he had little or no money of his own but it sounds like he has plenty.


Well, he's not wealthy but far from broke. I'm not sure if it's because he seems to have asperger's or if it's because he is Israeli.

Israelis are infamous for being stingy *******s. I met some in South America. They even tried to bargain (since they were a large group) to get a lower rate at our super cheap Bolivian youth hostel. Think they also tried to bargain the bakery when they bought a birthday cake. I'd guess that even the stingiest Israelis are not that stingy with their loved ones though.


----------



## LadyApathy

I wish I had friends to actually spend New Years with. It’s great that I’m with my family but wish I could actually go to a party filled with friends who’d like to spend New Years with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discoveryother

i don't want to do anything today. just stay inside. i think i reached my limit again... which isn't very high. a couple of meetups a week, and then i just wanna zone out. when i get a job i wont even have much energy for meetups...


----------



## CNikki

This whole New Years thing doesn't mean anything to me (anymore), but at least it's an excuse to drink.

Happy New Years.


----------



## harrison

Pretty impressive fireworks here last night. I wasn't expecting to stay up for that long but time got away and next thing you know they're going crazy outside my window. Sydney's are probably the best but Melbourne is getting pretty good too nowadays. Amazing colours.


----------



## Wanderlust26

It turns out the cold weather is the cause of my unhappy peace lily.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Hot damn, that bartender had to be legit one of the most attractive people I've ever seen in my entire life. And in a city full of attractive people that's saying something...

The sunny disposition made him 5 times more attractive 

*may or may not be drunk whilst writing this


----------



## noonecares

Hate drunk people, hate new year. Life sucks


----------



## tea111red

i need a drill sergeant.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Hot damn, that bartender had to be legit one of the most attractive people I've ever seen in my entire life. And in a city full of attractive people that's saying something...
> 
> The sunny disposition made him 5 times more attractive
> 
> *may or may not be drunk whilst writing this


Nice. I hope you flirted with them. I'm sure they would have enjoyed it.


----------



## SplendidBob

First new years party I actually enjoyed ever, I think.

Though now it's back to business. Making improvements, volunteering, working on conversation abilities (have fallen back a bit in that tbh). Extending support network and acquiring new mums for possible future business (those two are the same thing, mums make excellent support networkees).

Current number of mums acquired: 5


----------



## komorikun

Now my sister is going on about selling her crappy used laptop that she got from my dad and her iPhone to pay rent. 

Now she is saying she going to kill herself. I can't deal with this ****. I can help out a little but I can't be paying $3000 of her bills. Even if she hadn't had the surgery she wouldn't be able to pay her rent.


----------



## riverbird

I'm so anxious, I feel nauseous. Every noise I hear outside, I'm convinced is someone planning on breaking into the house. My anxiety is worse now than it has been any night since I've been alone. So happy that my sister and her fiance are coming home tomorrow and I'll be able to have a relaxing and calm night that doesn't include checking out the windows every twenty minutes, turning the porch light on once an hour so people realize someone is home, and just generally being an irrational crazy person. Ugh.


----------



## Chevy396

I must be feeling lonely tonight because I was just thinking about how I wished I could be part of the team on the show Scorpion, and how they seem like such a cool little family. Sadly, I'm not exactly a genius so I probably wouldn't be allowed in.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> I'm so anxious, I feel nauseous. Every noise I hear outside, I'm convinced is someone planning on breaking into the house. My anxiety is worse now than it has been any night since I've been alone. So happy that my sister and her fiance are coming home tomorrow and I'll be able to have a relaxing and calm night that doesn't include checking out the windows every twenty minutes, turning the porch light on once an hour so people realize someone is home, and just generally being an irrational crazy person. Ugh.


:squeeze Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Been talking to someone that's suicidal and they seem like a cool person that has so much potential. :/ I don't ever make New Years resolutions but I guess mine will be helping this person with them not trying to kill themselves. I've been talking to this person for like over a week and enjoy talking to them. But now I have to go to bed but don't want to quit talking to them.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I'm so anxious, I feel nauseous. Every noise I hear outside, I'm convinced is someone planning on breaking into the house. My anxiety is worse now than it has been any night since I've been alone. So happy that my sister and her fiance are coming home tomorrow and I'll be able to have a relaxing and calm night that doesn't include checking out the windows every twenty minutes, turning the porch light on once an hour so people realize someone is home, and just generally being an irrational crazy person. Ugh.


:squeeze


----------



## Methodical

Life isn't a wonderful experience. Life isn't the greatest gift. My parents had children because it was the next thing to do on the list. I'll be happy when I'm gone.


----------



## tea111red

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Been talking to someone that's suicidal and they seem like a cool person that has so much potential. :/ I don't ever make New Years resolutions but I guess mine will be helping this person with them not trying to kill themselves. I've been talking to this person for like over a week and enjoy talking to them. But now I have to go to bed but don't want to quit talking to them.


that's really kind of you to want to help that person.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fire crackers are going off loud in my neighborhood now, as expected.

@*Coincidence* 
I guess that means I have a birth defect of being born with only 2 arms, 2 legs and 1 face.


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> Fire crackers are going off loud in my neighborhood now, as expected.


it sucks having to put up w/ it!


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> it sucks having to put up w/ it!


Someone set off a cluster of them just now. My dog is startled and wide awake. Argh...

Oh, and a car alarm nearby went off as a result. Sigh.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Someone set off a cluster of them just now. My dog is startled and wide awake. Argh...
> 
> Oh, and a car alarm nearby went off as a result. Sigh.


That would actually be considered a very quiet night in my neighbourhood. 

It's a bit of a worry.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Coincidence said:


> wtf?


Never knew that before.

Zeus is a right *******. lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

tea111red said:


> that's really kind of you to want to help that person.


Yea, it's the least I could do. They're a really genuine person that doesn't deserve to feel that way.


----------



## mt moyt

i didnt know people could search up your facebook profile with a phone number.


----------



## CNikki

I need to stop giving a ****, especially if it does not benefit myself in any way.


----------



## Chevy396

How am I going to afford condoms now that I have a truck payment, insurance, gas, etc... Maybe they give them away at the public health clinic, but do they stock magnums? The normal ones just aren't reliable enough with me. Sorry if I offended anyone, but I'm just giving the "raw" truth.


----------



## buckwheats

dang i heard of that myth before. but the way i heard of it made it sound kinda cute. 

" It may be that in the first twilight of time man and woman walked about as one quadruped. But if
they did, I am sure it was a quadruped that reared and bucked and kicked up its heels. Then the flaming sword of some angel divided them, and they fell in love with each other."


----------



## Karsten

I haven't had Fruit (wtf, it's 'Froot'?) Loops in years.


----------



## SplendidBob

Someone just said 

"You are very attractive and I know I haven’t seen what you looked like before but what stands out to me most about you are your eyes are your smile when it’s genuine is amazing! "

Which was very nice. Unfortunately they later sent an email saying I should ignore that one as they were "a bit manic", which slightly sucks lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Karsten said:


> I haven't had Fruit (wtf, it's 'Froot'?) Loops in years.


I tried them last year for the first time. Massively disappointed tbh.

Lucky Charms are where it's at!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I haven't been outside in 10 day's, since the christmas shop.

I just can't be bothered. Can't see the joy in anything.

Being ignored by her is ****ing killing me. :crying:

I want answers. I want to fix things. I need someone to give me a reason to live!

I can't go back to walking a lonely road again.

I need to contact her mother, but I dread being ignored by her.

I don't deserve this **** and want that person back who I actually ****ing enjoyed living life with for once!


----------



## Johnny Walker

Tomorrow is coming. The first working day of 2018. It's gonna be tough.


----------



## Rachel NG

doe deer said:


> someone from my class keeps tagging me in memes on facebook. does that count as friendship?


I'd say so, congrats!


----------



## MagnoliaForest

This mite looks so adorable.










Look at those blood cells!


----------



## Kevin001

Been a couple of days since we checked the mail...someone will have to walk there.


----------



## MagnoliaForest




----------



## MagnoliaForest

I'm hiding from the cold. I don't care if it'll start warming up, I'm avoiding the snow mush as best as I can. >



Kevin001 said:


> Been a couple of days since we checked the mail...someone will have to walk there.


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> I haven't been outside in 10 day's, since the christmas shop.
> 
> I just can't be bothered. Can't see the joy in anything.
> 
> Being ignored by her is ****ing killing me. :crying:
> 
> I want answers. I want to fix things. I need someone to give me a reason to live!
> 
> I can't go back to walking a lonely road again.
> 
> I need to contact her mother, but I dread being ignored by her.
> 
> I don't deserve this **** and want that person back who I actually ****ing enjoyed living life with for once!


Trust me...you can't let someone else's favor determine your worth or reason to exist.


----------



## Sus y

MagnoliaForest said:


>


Cute! I like it


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> Trust me...you can't let someone else's favor determine your worth or reason to exist.


I know mate.

There's so much about myself that I need to fix, on my own, but I alway's avoid because I probably have Avoidant Personality Disorder. I'm that bad at avoiding.

I know logically what I should be doing, but I never ****ing do it, because I'm ****ing mad.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm tired of ****ing venting on here btw. There's already enough miserable **** on here, so I'm gonna stfu.


----------



## Crisigv

I need to find something to store my watches. Maybe one of those little stands for the dresser, so I can still see what I have.


----------



## harrison

I think one day these women are going to be the end of me. You'd think I'd know better at my age but I don't - God, men are ****ing idiots.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> I think one day these women are going to be the end of me. You'd think I'd know better at my age but I don't - God, men are ****ing idiots.


:squeeze

It's tough, but you'll never be free as long as you have testosterone in your balls and that gland in the brain (forgot what it's called) that also produces test I believe. :frown2: lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've sent her mother a message on FB. 

Be interesting to see what reply I get, if any.

I couldn't put it off anymore because it's driving me mad and lifes too short to mess about.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

MagnoliaForest said:


> This mite looks so adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those blood cells!


Hmm lol

Spose it encourages kids to learn.


----------



## komorikun

I'm exhausted. My sister was so exhausting last night. The only thing I ate yesterday was granola and a daifuku. What a vacation.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

komorikun said:


> I'm exhausted. My sister was so exhausting last night. The only thing I ate yesterday was granola and a daifuku. What a vacation.


*Googles daifuku*

Oh it's Mochi 

I've tried Green Tea, Blueberry flavour and red bean paste. Need to try sesami seed paste flavour.

Sorry about your Sis. I sort of know how hard it can be. :squeeze


----------



## firestar

My cat mastered sitting on command in a day. I need to buy a hula hoop.


----------



## roxslide

I need a hognose snake rn omg 

They are so preciousss I love their little noses


----------



## Karsten

doe deer said:


> someone from my class keeps tagging me in memes on facebook. does that count as friendship?


It's only a friendship if they sent you a Christmas card.


----------



## roxslide

firestar said:


> My cat mastered sitting on command in a day. I need to buy a hula hoop.


Oh! I hardly meet anyone else that trains their cat. I actually did attempt to train my cat to jump through a hoop but the size of it freaks him out lol.


----------



## Karsten

doe deer said:


> oh..


It might still be in the mail!


----------



## firestar

roxslide said:


> Oh! I hardly meet anyone else that trains their cat. I actually did attempt to train my cat to jump through a hoop but the size of it freaks him out lol.


Haha, I was bored over vacation  I didn't even know you could train cats until I looked it up. I think now that he understands that clicker + target + appropriate behavior = treat, he'll pick things up pretty quickly.


----------



## tea111red

my face stays fat looking (or blob looking, whatever) no matter how thin i get.


----------



## SofaKing

Sofaking bored and alone.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## naes

Does any1 else miss having a best friend...? I have't had one in so long... I wish i could just find some1 who was fun and loyal and who wasn't so homophobic that they thought being best friends was "gay". Meh... a best friend is so hard to find...


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> @tea111red
> 
> water retention perhaps? cut/decrease sodium/salt intake and see . also google/see how many grams of protein one should consume per day, i mean esp since you are a vegetarian. xD


i've got babyface syndrome.... :|

maybe i need to do the exercises in this video? :grin2:






edit: posted the wrong video. :lol


----------



## TheLogicalKnell

Thinking about getting a job and making friends. Also thinking about how I tend to postpone things due to anxiety/depression. So I'm a bit afraid that I might resort to my old self but I'm still optimistic.


----------



## Chevy396

I just realized that my truck is the same color as my eyes. Surely that couldn't hurt with picking up women. Sounds kind of vain to actually say that, but I'm not saying they're beautiful, just that they match. And women seem to notice things like that.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> :heart
> haha i loved her =)


i actually bought one her books as a long time ago... :hide

it's collected a lot of dust, though. :hide


----------



## loneranger

naes said:


> Does any1 else miss having a best friend...? I have't had one in so long... I wish i could just find some1 who was fun and loyal and who wasn't so homophobic that they thought being best friends was "gay". Meh... a best friend is so hard to find...


I completely understand, mate. It sucks. Especially here in the south.


----------



## Kevin001

Water pipes might be frozen thats why nothing is coming out.


----------



## naes

firestar said:


> My cat mastered sitting on command in a day. I need to buy a hula hoop.


i didn't know u culd teach a cat to sit lol. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## naes

roxslide said:


> I need a hognose snake rn omg
> 
> They are so preciousss I love their little noses


I had one once. They are awesome xD

-hard to feed tho even when you cover the little rat pups in tuna oil, but when they do eat it is so funny. Mine didn't strike like my other snakes, instead he wuld slither up to the pup and take it in his mouth like a dog taking a treat haha. Oh btw i only fed pre-killed. I'm against live feeding.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> is she still alive? the video looks old, like, in the 1970's or something.
> i typed her name in google, it says shes 59 now no way :con


i guess she's still alive.... the website below says she's 71.

http://healthread.net/greer.htm

i was thinking she was maybe close to 80 now, lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some customer at my workplace that looked like he was in his 40s asked me if I've lived in town for a long time. I told him I've only lived there for three and a half years and he said I look like someone he went to HS with. xD


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hoping next week or the week after, they give me more hours at work. If not, I'm just going to look for another job while I have this one.


----------



## notBlair

I shouldn't be up.


----------



## EarthDominator

Continue to live with immense pain, which can't be get rid of...

OR

Quit. 


Weighing off these two options.


----------



## MagnoliaForest

Aren't they adorable? xD



Pete Beale said:


> Hmm lol
> 
> Spose it encourages kids to learn.


----------



## MagnoliaForest

Hmm both choices sound painful. 



EarthDominator said:


> Continue to live with immense pain, which can't be get rid of...
> 
> OR
> 
> Quit.
> 
> Weighing off these two options.


----------



## MagnoliaForest

Haha, I'm happy that you do! I want to cuddle it and squish it~



Sus y said:


> Cute! I like it


----------



## EarthDominator

MagnoliaForest said:


> Hmm both choices sound painful.


The last one quickly ends though. I don't even feel alive anymore, not hungry, not thirsty...I haven't eaten nor drank anything yet this entire morning and it's almost midday.

But, sometimes I don't have a choice. Wish I did though...


----------



## Sus y

MagnoliaForest said:


> Haha, I'm happy that you do! I want to cuddle it and squish it~


Me too! It looks comfy


----------



## EarthDominator

@Sus y

You got a really nice (and cute) pfp.


----------



## Sus y

EarthDominator said:


> @Sus y
> 
> You got a really nice (and cute) pfp.


I google pfp and says means Policia Federal de México, I don't have that :laugh:

Wait... I got now, profile picture lol. Yeah, random pic from the internet, sadly I don't have such a cute friend as pet.


----------



## Blue Dino

Sus y said:


> I don't have such a cute friend as pet.


I miss having pet guinea pigs when I was a kid. I have been tempted to get one again, but it isn't a good idea for me now to have one.


----------



## EarthDominator

Sus y said:


> I google pfp and says means Policia Federal de México, I don't have that :laugh:
> 
> Wait... I got now, profile picture lol. Yeah, random pic from the internet, sadly I don't have such a cute friend as pet.


Yeah it meant profile picture. My fault really.

Well, you can always buy one right?


----------



## Sus y

Blue Dino said:


> I miss having pet guinea pigs when I was a kid. I have been tempted to get one again, but it isn't a good idea for me now to have one.


Maybe it would be good to wait for a more proper moment, so you can treat the pet as the deserve to be treated. Some animals are just so wonderful companion, they should get the best we can give them back. :yes Meanwhile we can enjoy seeing silly pics of cute animals. :laugh:


----------



## Sus y

EarthDominator said:


> Yeah it meant profile picture. My fault really.
> 
> Well, you can always buy one right?


Not now , but maybe I can have a pet again eventually.


----------



## harrison

I wonder if all the "about me" things had to be reset because of the New Year or something? Or maybe it was something I did accidently - it's weird.


----------



## twistix

My toes are freezing.


----------



## Rachel NG

harrison said:


> I wonder if all the "about me" things had to be reset because of the New Year or something? Or maybe it was something I did accidently - it's weird.


Yours had an issue too? But I see yours is back now. I still don't have an about me, it's gone.


----------



## harrison

Rachel NG said:


> Yours had an issue too? But I see yours is back now. I still don't have an about me, it's gone.


Yeah it was all gone - I don't know why. I just retyped afew things in again. I thought I was seeing things.


----------



## MagnoliaForest

*reaches over and pet the cute pet in the photo*



Sus y said:


> Wait... I got now, profile picture lol. Yeah, random pic from the internet, sadly I don't have such a cute friend as pet.


----------



## Sus y

MagnoliaForest said:


> *reaches over and pet the cute pet in the photo*


This one is wanting to be pet too.


----------



## MagnoliaForest

Absolutely adorable! <3 *pets this one multiple times* :heart



Sus y said:


> This one is wanting to be pet too.


----------



## unemployment simulator

ugh woken to the sound of that bloody drill and hammer again. a break for xmas (although I havent slept well over that period) and now holidays are over they are back on it again. typical builders, they either seem to be working at the most annoying time or they are not working at all.


----------



## mt moyt

i realised there is no scary/horror picture thread, after seeing this image of an evil Totoro:


* *


----------



## Sus y

mt moyt said:


> i realised there is no scary/horror picture thread, after seeing this image of an evil Totoro:
> 
> 
> * *


So cute!


----------



## mt moyt

Sus y said:


> So cute!


:O


----------



## Sus y

mt moyt said:


> :O


Is cute, although I don't know Totoro, maybe toroto eats your dreams? :O and that's why you never remember them? :O

Good! :yes
LOL kidding :b


----------



## Lohikaarme

solutionx said:


> Nice. I hope you flirted with them. I'm sure they would have enjoyed it.


Didn't really get the chance to do so. Might have to go back there in the near future


----------



## Lohikaarme

EarthDominator said:


> Continue to live with immense pain, which can't be get rid of...
> 
> OR
> 
> Quit.
> 
> Weighing off these two options.


Quitting is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. Please don't :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Not all problems are temporary.


----------



## Notgoingout

notBlair said:


> 1) I shouldn't be up.
> 
> 2) This site not having a thanking system or an infraction system makes me feel weird.
> 
> 3) Thank goodness I found and read the rules.
> 
> 4) I thought I had not made a "hi" thread, but I did. I'm sorry. I should have checked.


Regards 4...Really glad you apologised. I was getting so angry with you for that, was seconds away from posting a ' I hate ''notBlair'' thread :b 
Oh and regards 3... Thank goodness indeed. Really can't have you breaking any rules :lol


----------



## Chevy396

This service from the post office is great. They send me an email every morning with scans of every letter and package that is coming that day. Since I use the same mailbox as my parents right now, I can see what mail they are getting too. ;P Now I can catch my dad lying again soon I'm sure.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The more I read about SPD, AvPD, and STPD the more I believe that earlier claims of these being one disorder with different individual balances and tendency to move along one behaviour set to another fits me quite well. (Though confounded somewhat by the BPD/autistic/ADHD traits I also have.)

I have and have had for a long time clear AvPD symptomology but I also have a lot of schizoid type traits yet display more anger reacticely than a stereotypical schizoid would and have phases of being less emotionally blunted. I'm not quite as solitary (like going out to concerts etc,) but do spend most of my time living compensationally in my head or vicariously and I'm still hermit like by normal functioning standards. 

I'm less concerned with relationships than most people, but probably not to the degree of an extreme schizoid. Very uncomfortable with emotional intimacy. I get drained thinking about talking to people but often can enjoy chatting depending on mood.

Quite restrictive interests/anhedonic about most things and this has gotten worse throughout my twenties but might also be some kind of depression influencing this further. Definitely severe motivational issues but always had trouble with sustaining motivation even when clearly not depressed. I'd get an idea that felt like the best thing ever as a child and then drop it sometimes overnight.

I have weird thoughts about things that could fit into schizotypal like feeling on some level that photos of people I like can see me and behaving differently around them or having long conversations with myself - but those traits are not always present and also fluctuate. Sometimes I feel disconnected in an unpleasant way and need something to ground me.

This also describes me quite well:

The descriptive tradition began in 1925 with the description of observable schizoid behaviors by*Ernst Kretschmer. He organized those into three groups of characteristics: 

unsociability, quietness, reservedness, seriousness, eccentricity

timidity, shyness with feelings, sensitivity, nervousness, excitability, fondness of nature and books

Pliability, kindliness, honesty, indifference, silence, cold emotional attitudes. 

These characteristics were the precursors of the DSM-III division of the schizoid character into three distinct personality disorders: Schizotypal, avoidant and schizoid. Kretschmer himself, however, did not conceive of separating these behaviors to the point of radical isolation but considered them to be simultaneously present as varying potentials in schizoid individuals. For Kretschmer, the majority of schizoids are not either oversensitive or cold, but they are oversensitive and cold "at the same time" in quite different relative proportions, with a tendency to move along these dimensions from one behavior to the other.


----------



## usrnm

I'm thinking about finding some way to earn at least a little money, to be able to support my basic needs. A source of income, that wouldn't cause me so much anxiety as previous work places that I tried.


----------



## noonecares

I wish I had a girlfriend


----------



## notBlair

HHgot232 said:


> Regards 4...Really glad you apologised. I was getting so angry with you for that, was seconds away from posting a ' I hate ''notBlair'' thread :b


Thank you. I'm relieved.



> Oh and regards 3... Thank goodness indeed. Really can't have you breaking any rules :lol


No, no we can't. :nerd:

--

Unrelated thoughts: I went into a -10F refrigerator and then a 0F one, it was awesome. It was only for a little while. The air was doing things. Swishy white things related to condensation. Color me entertained.

The man who let me in (and out) was attractive and nice, color me red.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


>


I'm at that **** 24/7 lately. lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There's no home remedies I have here at the house for my ulcer. I'm just going to get some orajel. Haven't used that stuff in years. Just tired of getting them.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yup, I got myself in a pickle there again. Psychologist always right.

"Well it's your prerogative to maintain email communication" translates to "yup, no, walk away or you will get burned".

Got burned. Only a minor one though.


----------



## Virgo

I want my hair dyed purple and red like, last week. XD I missed my appointment for a really really important reason but dang first this girl can't dye my hair Friday, next I make an appointment with a salon and have to miss it lol.


----------



## naes

Me and @AvoidantGuy are official!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm done being nice.


----------



## Winds

I enjoyed having you with me for the holidays. Though I'm happy I don't have to hear any Mindless Behavior songs for awhile.


----------



## bewareofyou

I feel like I drink too much.. but I don't want to cut back on it bcs it feels so good


----------



## Deaf Mute

I was relieved for a moment when I lost all my ambitions, but now I feel super depressed again remembering all my goals and things I want to do but... _____. I feel out of touch emotionally and with people I meet irl as well, I can't relate.


----------



## komorikun

What is up with all these idiots adopting wild or semi-wild cats (like servals and savannah cats) and then declawing them? I guess they want to look cool by having an exotic/wild cat in their home but can't deal with a few scratches on their expensive furniture.


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm done being nice.


Hit me up with some bossy SamanthaStrange . I like bossy


----------



## EarthDominator

Lohikaarme said:


> Quitting is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. Please don't :squeeze


I know, I'd be putting a nuclear strike on a small village. But, sometimes it's a necessary decision because there are no other options available, sadly. :?


----------



## Kevin001

I'm down to one lightbulb.


----------



## Winds

Stepped outside and got hit with...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> Hit me up with some bossy SamanthaStrange . I like bossy


Noted.


----------



## funnynihilist

Ever have a dream where you are peeing in the dream and it feels so real that you wake up ih a panic because you think you might actually be peeing in bed?


----------



## Chevy396

Which SAS females are going to strip for me today since it's my birthday?   

Surely you all know of the tradition. After surviving life for this long you deserve to be treated like a king. I will allow multiple women to strip at once, if they are that desperate to.


----------



## Lohikaarme

solutionx said:


> Surely you all know of the tradition. After surviving life for this long you deserve to be treated like a king. I will allow multiple women to strip at once, if they are that desperate to.


Ah yes, you're definitely Methuselah incarnate at this point :roll


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Ah yes, you're definitely Methuselah incarnate at this point :roll


At least somebody gets it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Ah yes, you're definitely Methuselah incarnate at this point :roll


BTW, I had my internet sarcasm translator turned off, so if you were trying to make fun of me on my birthday you failed horribly. 0 But of course I would have no idea since I can't read sarcasm today.


----------



## BackToThePast

Antihero from USS Callister is scarily realistic. I both empathize and loathe him for qualities I can see in myself and others.


----------



## Lohikaarme

solutionx said:


> BTW, I had my internet sarcasm translator turned off, so if you were trying to make fun of me on my birthday you failed horribly. 0 But of course I would have no idea since I can't read sarcasm today.


I was making fun of the 'I feel old' comment in another thread xD

It's okay, everyone's sarcasm receptor can malfunction sometimes. :b


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think it's funny how they had orajel in the baby section of all places at the store. No wonder I couldn't find it. Had to ask one of the employees where it was at.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Paint me white girl, this is madness!

You've left me completely in the dark and we need to fix this. It's such a waste and madness to throw it all away.

All those good times, all we've done together, to throw all that away is crazy!

My phone is filled with videos and images of us living life and having a laugh.

I've spent the past 2 months depressed, when we should have been spending time together.

I had so many plans, and it just feels like you've ****ing passed away!


----------



## Lohikaarme

Got tagged in a Facebook group post.

Oh nooo, quick think of something witty to say :afr


----------



## Overdrive

Can't really remmember what i have done in 2017, i get confused with 2015/2016 somehow.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

solutionx said:


> Which SAS females are going to strip for me today since it's my birthday?
> 
> Surely you all know of the tradition. After surviving life for this long you deserve to be treated like a king. I will allow multiple women to strip at once, if they are that desperate to.


Seems to me like you can't decide whether you want to be a feminist or a misogynist.


----------



## greentea33

Mmm. Generic macaroni and cheese for supper. Living the high life.


----------



## Chevy396

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Seems to me like you can't decide whether you want to be a feminist or a misogynist.


Why not both?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

greentea33 said:


> Mmm. Generic macaroni and cheese for supper. Living the high life.


It's not that Kraft microwave krap is it?


----------



## greentea33

No. It wasnt even Kraft...it was something I never heard of. I just covered it in pepper.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Let's go back to how fun things used to be between us, please? I'm losing grip on everything apparently.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

greentea33 said:


> No. It wasnt even Kraft...it was something I never heard of. I just covered it in pepper.


The only thing you can do with Kraft mac n cheese is cover that **** with the lid from the bin. lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Scrub-Zero said:


> Let's go back to how fun things used to be between us, please?


I'm wanting the same things. :frown2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

What happened to @tehuti88 ? She barely posts anymore.


----------



## noonecares

I hope my future girlfriend enjoys watching anime as much as I do


----------



## The Linux Guy

You can't ban me because I banned myself.


----------



## Ai

If anyone's wondering, I think I discovered the foulest substance on Earth: bowel prep.

*shudder*

Never again.


----------



## Ai

SamanthaStrange said:


> What happened to @tehuti88 ? She barely posts anymore.


I was wondering that too...


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> What happened to @*tehuti88* ? She barely posts anymore.


Whenever a long term prisoner *cough* I mean member escapes, they never seem to come back to save the others. :frown2:


----------



## mt moyt

i know im bored when i close SAS on my computer only to open it on tapatalk on my phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ai

My mom's giant, a**hole of a dog bit me for literally _no_ apparent reason. He's squirrelly and anxious, so I've gotten good at reading his body language, even the subtle tics most people miss... Nothing was out of the ordinary. I went to pass him in the hall. His posture was completely relaxed, his ears were perked, his tail was wagging... I reached out to pat him on the head, like I always do... and the ****er snarled and bit the **** out of my hand. I was in shock for like a full minute after it happened.

I am so ****ing angry.

And my mom doesn't seem like she could give even less of a **** if she tried. She still left him here with me again this evening, even though I asked her not to.

Couldn't possibly go about inconveniencing her, now could we?

That would just be ridiculous.


----------



## Blue Dino

Ai said:


> If anyone's wondering, I think I discovered the foulest substance on Earth: bowel prep.
> 
> *shudder*
> 
> Never again.


The twice I had to drink them, I just mix them with Lemon Crystal Light and chill it in the fridge, and drink with a straw. It masks the taste pretty well. I could also drink them slower like this, so it helps to avoid bloating with drinking them so fast and how much you have to drink them.


----------



## tea111red

magnesium citrate?

http://www.nulytely.com/ ?


----------



## Lohikaarme

SamanthaStrange said:


> What happened to @tehuti88 ? She barely posts anymore.





Ai said:


> I was wondering that too...


I believe she has mentioned she has been using Reddit more these days?


----------



## Kevin001

Why did I answer that door....so awkward almost died.


----------



## riverbird

I want to become more spiritual this year.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I want to become more spiritual this year.


:O


----------



## riverbird

Kevin001 said:


> :O


What? lol


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> What? lol


Nothing this might be your best year ever


----------



## Rachel NG

riverbird said:


> I want to become more *spiritual *this year.


What do you consider that word to mean?


----------



## CNikki

I know some people are reading and watching. I will just say right now that the truth will come out. I'm not ready, but it will come out. I'll be gone by the time you get a chance to read.


----------



## Lohikaarme

CNikki said:


> I know some people are reading and watching. I will just say right now that the truth will come out. I'm not ready, but it will come out. I'll be gone by the time you get a chance to read.


----------



## twistix

Everyday of 2018 gets worse & it's only just begun. I feel broken


----------



## SamanthaStrange

twistix said:


> Everyday of 2018 gets worse & it's only just begun. I feel broken


Same here. This has been a very difficult week for me.

I'm sorry you're struggling too. I hope things improve soon. :squeeze


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Sorry for everyone feeling like ****. Wish I could help in some way! 

First week of Jan is always a *******!


----------



## Sus y

twistix said:


> Everyday of 2018 gets worse & it's only just begun. I feel broken


 :hug


----------



## riverbird

Rachel NG said:


> What do you consider that word to mean?


Well I'm an atheist, so I don't mean it in the religious sense. For me, it means connecting with and understanding all life. The universe, people, animals, and nature. Could probably come up with a better explanation but that's basically it.


----------



## Rachel NG

riverbird said:


> Well I'm an atheist, so I don't mean it in the religious sense. For me, it means connecting with and understanding all life. The universe, people, animals, and nature. Could probably come up with a better explanation but that's basically it.


Okay. It's a word I particularly dislike because it's vague and essentially meaningless. Typically you would use that word to refer to religious belief, often without a specific church. I guess you want to practice mindfulness.


----------



## LadyApathy

I need to finish watching the punisher on Netflix already but my damn WiFi isn’t working. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel NG

LadyApathy said:


> I need to finish watching the punisher on Netflix already but my damn WiFi isn't working.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it any good? I liked Daredevil and Jessica Jones but I stopped watching the netflix shows after Iron fist.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ah **** it gonna pregabalin myself


----------



## naes

My ankle hurtssssss. I need to smoke more pot.


----------



## funnynihilist

Beware the head of state said that she believes in leprechauns


----------



## tea111red

well, it looks like i will need to be up for a day (will probably only sleep 1-3 hrs before).....i will need to drive 10-12 hrs (maybe more...who knows what traffic will be like), work a few hrs, and do my errands. don't know how it'll get it done, but i guess i'll have to figure it out. i hope i don't have a heart attack or something. :afr


----------



## tea111red

and going gray prematurely........yeah. the above explains a lot of it. lack of rest. 

:lol i've been trying to recover from exhaustion the last month....:no


----------



## Crisigv

Always wondering if there are others.


----------



## funnynihilist

Rotten device


----------



## 0589471

I'm tired but I don't want to go to sleep. I just want to laugh and have fun and forget for awhile, before I have to go back there again tomorrow.


----------



## Ai

Blue Dino said:


> The twice I had to drink them, I just mix them with Lemon Crystal Light and chill it in the fridge, and drink with a straw. It masks the taste pretty well. I could also drink them slower like this, so it helps to avoid bloating with drinking them so fast and how much you have to drink them.


There was this "lemon" flavor packet my pharmacist gave me, but all that did was make it taste like salty Lysol... Gag. I did eventually discover holding some spearmint candy in my mouth while I chugged helped a _little_... but yeah, nope... never again... Sorry, colon. You're sh*t outta luck (Huh? Huh?))



tea111red said:


> magnesium citrate?
> 
> http://www.nulytely.com/ ?


Yeah, I believe so. uke


----------



## SplendidBob

To be an extrovert, alone, lonely and blessed with insomnia is amazing.


----------



## Ai

I've been trying to keep the wounds on my hand clean, but they're still becoming increasingly red and inflamed. They're probably infected. And they ****ing hurt.

That piece of s*it has also growled at me three times today, just for being in the same room as him.

My mom continues not to care and has, again, left him with me. I'm afraid to leave my bedroom. 

Maybe she'll care when he legitimately decides to maul me. But probably not. 

She has always cared more about that giant murder machine's welfare than my own. And she always will.


----------



## LadyApathy

Rachel NG said:


> Is it any good? I liked Daredevil and Jessica Jones but I stopped watching the netflix shows after Iron fist.


If you liked daredevil and Jessica jones you'll probably like the punisher too. There's a couple of episodes that will make you want to fall asleep though. It's a lot of unnecessary dialogue at times and not enough action but the first couple of episodes and the last couple of episodes are worth watching.

So far, my favorite marvel show on Netflix has to be Luke Cage, that show is amazing and the soundtrack music of that show is really good too. I definitely recommend Luke Cage over the punisher if you haven't already seen it, but the punisher is good too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

what the ****


----------



## noonecares

The number of men on this forum who will try to defend women no matter what seriously surprises me, even on facebook you don't have the so called "white knights" so often


----------



## komorikun

.


> expected searchd protocol version 1+, got version '0'


----------



## Chevy396

Trump is starting to remind me of my ex friend. They even have some other features in common lol. He was slightly more gross than Trump though, and a meth head. Of course my ex girlfriend liked him. Don't try to make sense of crazy. You have to be seriously screwed up to need your friend's girl when there are millions of other options. I learned back in grade school that you never try to steal your friend's girl. It's what separates men from little *****es.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom wants me to scrub her feet....very crusty.


----------



## greentea33

^EWWWWWWWWW.


youre such a good kid. I wouldnt do anything like that for my mom.


She can have her other daughter do it.


----------



## Sus y

noonecares said:


> The number of men on this forum who will try to defend women no matter what seriously surprises me, even on facebook you don't have the so called "white knights" so often


Why would any women get attacked or any other human? I just don't get it. The problems are when someone need to be defended, the attacker and such, if another person feels a human needs to be defended there must be a reason.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

my lying as** realtor stopped by yesterday to pick up the rent check, with this sob story about our repair guy..

She said he was SOOOOO congested, and sick, that he wouldn't be available to install our court yard solar lamps until the weather warms up a bit.

I rolled my eyes, knowing full well she was lying her as** off. Before? She sent a text without remembering that stated: "R. will stop by at 2:00 after he finishes a job in your area."

I think he just forgot to show up, or didn't finish the job he was working on. All she had to do was stay quiet.

But instead, she fabricated this story about his lung problems. And to expect him to be here some time next week..

The repair guy didn't call her, and let her know? But he stopped by earlier this morning, (in 22 degree weather, with no problem at all, breathing), installed the lights, talked with my husband, and left.

He actually said he wasn't sick at all, he just got stuck working on his last job.


----------



## Chevy396

I'll probably get quite a few haters because of this, but I was getting gas for my truck and the hot girl working in the gas station bent over right in front of me without needing to, just to place her cup on the opposite side of the counter, then walked around to that side. Why else would she do that other than to show me her ***, which was perfect BTW. She was also smiling and giving me that flirty look while talking kinda quite like she was nervous. If this is going to start happening all the time I'm definitely keeping this truck and continuing to lift weights. It really is true that success is the best revenge. How can you not feel good when women treat you this way?

Yeah, I guess I am bragging, but why not? It is the truth, and it makes me happy. Be happy for me. ;P


----------



## loneranger

I need company.


----------



## firestar

My cat can now sit and high-five on command. Maybe fetch should be next since I don't have a hula hoop yet.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

One.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yeh, lost a friend, another one. Damn sucks.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I ran into an old acquaintance. A mild friend. I liked her a little bit back then. I have not seen in many years. She was standing in the end of a checkout line. I walked in. She did not see me. But I saw her. Freak coincidence. I was going to walk up to her and say hi. But my instinct came over me. My voice tells me she does not see we know each other well enough ever for warranting me to say hi to her. It will look awkward and weird. That will leave her a negative impression of me. So I paused and turned around instead. Decided to keep walking my way. I am very unlikely to ever see her again. But if I did greet her, I will be regretting it now. Past similar situations where I did say hi, I did end up regretting. So this is probably the better decision. But here I am feeling like crap about it.


----------



## noonecares

Sus y said:


> Why would any women get attacked or any other human? I just don't get it. The problems are when someone need to be defended, the attacker and such, if another person feels a human needs to be defended there must be a reason.


Nah, you don't get to see the opposite here. Just something I realised after joining this site for a few months. It's nothing against you, relax


----------



## Steve French

I got called out on another one of my internet haunts. Somebody cherry picked my post and made some stupid argument putting words in my mouth about completely different subjective **** when I was talking facts. I stewed over it for a while, and wrote out a long response. Then my computer crashed and I was left sitting there to think up something else. Then I decided the internet wasn't really serious business after all and I'd just ignore it. But it feels weak, ya know? I'd like to drop the gloves and have a good donnybrook with the ****er. 

I need some real people to talk to. Not them fake internet people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I feel like the word I've encountered the most in like films/music/gifs/online/everywhere I go over the past decade has been chaos. Weird. Just encountered it twice in less than a minute. I blame that idea I had to make it my livejournal title once.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was scrolling through my tumblr dashboard and someone had reblogged this (with a bunch of attached reactions,) so I thought OK so this is obviously some genderswapped fanart thing of the below or something and I was about to scroll past because it doesn't match the aesthetic of my blog



















But no, of course not, because anime. So this is the actual plot:






^ I feel like I just overdosed on candyfloss.



> "This story is about a 15-year-old girl who is a newbie idol in love with her best friend's brother who is also a popular idol. But she runs into a scary yakuza guy and finds out that her mother was an ex-magical girl, and the yakuza was her mascot. Her love interest gets kidnapped by demons that look like burly men with cute squirrel heads. So she contracts the yakuza to become a magical girl, which in this story means she turns into a handsome guy in a magical girl outfit. On top of that, her love interest shows an attraction toward her magical guy form. Her best friend turns out to be in love with her and also becomes a magical cross-dressing guy to save her life.
> 
> Thus, their manager, who is a magical girl geek, then decides to turn them into an idol unit."


Did you put random words into a hat and pull them out? It's probably better than 80% of current Hollywood though. lololol


----------



## riverbird

I always feel like I'm annoying anyone that I talk to.


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was scrolling through my tumblr dashboard and someone had reblogged this (with a bunch of attached reactions,) so I thought OK so this is obviously some genderswapped fanart thing of the below or something and I was about to scroll past because it doesn't match the aesthetic of my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no, of course not, because anime. So this is the actual plot:
> 
> ^ I feel like I just overdosed on candyfloss.
> 
> Did you put random words into a hat and pull them out? It's probably better than 80% of current Hollywood though. lololol


Men in skirts is quite nice. Very sexy. I like a lot. I really enjoyed the crossdressing party I went to once.


----------



## komorikun

Ai said:


> I've been trying to keep the wounds on my hand clean, but they're still becoming increasingly red and inflamed. They're probably infected. And they ****ing hurt.
> 
> That piece of s*it has also growled at me three times today, just for being in the same room as him.
> 
> My mom continues not to care and has, again, left him with me. I'm afraid to leave my bedroom.
> 
> Maybe she'll care when he legitimately decides to maul me. But probably not.
> 
> She has always cared more about that giant murder machine's welfare than my own. And she always will.


So scary. I would have kicked that dog real hard. Your mom should put him in a cage when she is not home.


----------



## Ai

komorikun said:


> So scary. I would have kicked that dog real hard. Your mom should put him in a cage when she is not home.


She's tried, but she can't keep him in there. He just breaks out. For how mind-blowingly dumb he is, he is very strong and very determined.

She used to take him to my sister's, who likes him. But lately she's decided that's too much work.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> Men in skirts is quite nice. Very sexy. I like a lot. I really enjoyed the crossdressing party I went to once.


I went to a crossdressing party once, but it was pretty small with just several people I knew, and I wasn't attracted to any of the guys there who dressed up (or attracted to them generally.) I like guys in skirts though.


----------



## discoveryother

its so nice to be home


----------



## Chevy396

There is a gas station downtown here that sells weed too. It's called Gas & Grass.


----------



## noonecares

Can't get tired of slice of life anime


----------



## SplendidBob

Oh well the GP's finally sorted their **** and got wellbutrin on repeat. Will give it a go. Need to taper from the pregabalin soon though.


----------



## Kevin001

Practicing patience is so important.


----------



## CNikki

Slowly looking for another job. Hopefully, one that I can feel content in and find a purpose, not one where I fear for my life (drastic, but it's true). It's a risk that I'm taking despite the circumstances and God knows how long it'll take.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I been speaking to someone on here who literally lives 9 miles away from me. 

I could meet up with them in minutes.

It's a miracle to find someone so close, but she has a BF, a really ill family member who needs caring for, and SA issues too obviously.

If she was the female version of me, I would meet her tomorrow and take her out for dinner, and do whatever she wanted to do, but she ain't the female version of me is she. Sigh lol

I'm getting almost manically frustrated with my situation now and hate feeling like this because it's just a horrible restlessness, that can only be taken away by good company.

It's not SA getting in the way now, it's other stuff. 

I wish the other SA girl I met would actually see sense and see what she's throwing away.

She can't keep pushing everyone away, especially someone like me, it's madness.

When you meet someone who shares the same issues, and you can actually talk about those issues as comfortably as talking to yourself in the mirror, and then enjoy all the normal pleasures in life too, like normal people, you need to hold on to them because you're blessed with a rare thing, not push them away!

I know why she's pushing me away, but I can't accept it!

Anyway, right now what I want to so is just mentally shut off until my ****ing birthday. 

I want to veg and mentally escape in front of the TV until that ****ing day, then after that, really tackle my issues, because time has ran out at that point.

It's not running out, it's gone! Drastic changes must be made at that point!


----------



## riverbird

I hope the aerobic stepper I just bought on Amazon will help with my knee. Conquering steps/stairs (and continuing to strengthen my muscles) is the last hurdle in returning back to normal since my patella/knee cap fracture in June. I have no stairs/steps to practice on, so the stepper is the next best option. Fingers crossed!


----------



## komorikun

Wow. I think I must have slept nearly 10 hours.


----------



## harrison

I hate waking up in a panic like that - what a horrible feeling.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

My husband was taking a nap..

Here i am trying to program a drone that apparently does not want to be programmed. We are at odds right now. But sooner or later, i'll figure this thing out.

And of course, me and that damn drone and the burglar alarm system in our house woke my husband up.

He got up, looked around, found out the two culprits, I profusely apologized.. The drone did not..

My husband drank some water, and went right back to his nap..


I could never do that.


----------



## Rachel NG

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> My husband drank some water, and went right back to his nap..
> 
> I could never do that.


Same. If I wake up then I'm up. It takes forever to fall asleep in the first place too so I can't do naps at all even if there weren't distractions.


----------



## LadyApathy

Hmm I wonder how you can view your visitor messages on Tapatalk, if that’s even possible. It sucks not to have a computer at home. I feel like Tapatalk doesn’t have all the features I need to be able to thoroughly enjoy SAS, since I can’t see my visitor messages or my quoted posts. Oh well. At least I was able to see them today using someone else’s computer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel NG

LadyApathy said:


> Hmm I wonder how you can view your visitor messages on Tapatalk, if that's even possible. It sucks not to have a computer at home. I feel like Tapatalk doesn't have all the features I need to be able to thoroughly enjoy SAS, since I can't see my visitor messages or my quoted posts. Oh well. At least I was able to see them today using someone else's computer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What if you just went and logged on from your phones browser? And switch to the full/desktop version.


----------



## LadyApathy

Rachel NG said:


> What if you just went and logged on from your phones browser? And switch to the full/desktop version.


I've tried but it's kinda laggy. It's just way too slow when I try to switch to the full/desktop version with my phone. Probably because I have really crappy phone plan, with slow data. Sometimes it works tho when I'm using the WiFi from Carl's Jr. or som place like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistix

I'm concerned that my appetite is gone


----------



## Persephone The Dread

After mentioning that I wanted to drink the pickle juice and then stumbling around to find pepper:

brother: 'You're such a heathen that's how I introduce you to people'

me: 'what?'

*conversation I forgot*

brother: 'It's like you're channeling/manipulating the universe. Like how aren't you dead? Somehow you've manipulated the universe to not kill you while you cause destruction around you.'

me: 'what?'

'You're like an orc'

me: 'nah'

brother: 'no like Warhammer 40k because they have a weapons that shouldn't work but do because of a psychic field. Oh you're like a psyker you can manipulate other people with your mind'

'clearly you have psychic powers. Make Donald Trumps head explode.'

'Your hippy communism has given you psychic powers.'

lmao.


----------



## Gorgoroth9

How sad it makes me that I feel unable to trust anyone.


----------



## CNikki

I have no tears left to give even if I wanted to. Then I have to put up with my mother crying over pieces of **** who thankfully have passed on and I have to hear it. Bull****. Utter bull****. If there is a hell I hope they are burning in the deepest depths of it.


----------



## CNikki

CNikki said:


> I have no tears left to give even if I wanted to. Then I have to put up with my mother crying over pieces of **** who thankfully have passed on and I have to hear it. Bull****. Utter bull****. If there is a hell I hope they are burning in the deepest depths of it.


Found my second cousin who was in the midst of the **** storm - namely the death of my cousin, being her deadbeat father, whom my mother adores so dearly.

A part of me wants to reach out but I don't know or think I should. I believe her when she put the statuses that her father was a disgusting human being. I really hope it didn't go as far as I am getting the impression it had...

Alright, I'll leave this alone. I'm in no good standing, especially psychologically, to do these type of things. I really hope that she's in a better place in life, which I'm getting the impression that she is, and finds complete closure. Sorry that I happened to be on the wrong side of all of this. She wouldn't want to associate with me anyway.


----------



## Crisigv

Am I really that bad?


----------



## tea111red

if i was getting fat and my husband bought me a treadmill or something as a hint, i'd probably be glad. i think....


----------



## CNikki

I did it. I messaged her. Not going to expect any response and I will not blame her for not doing so.


----------



## tea111red

Gorgoroth9 said:


> How sad it makes me that I feel unable to trust anyone.


:yes


----------



## Chevy396

Gorgoroth9 said:


> How sad it makes me that I feel unable to trust anyone.





tea111red said:


> :yes


Maybe you haven't met anyone worth trusting yet.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

WOW... and I thought I was bad:

https://youtube.com/watch?v=N-oiWJHY0FU


----------



## tea111red

solutionx said:


> Maybe you haven't met anyone worth trusting yet.


well, if that's true, hopefully i meet them soon......


----------



## Sus y

Nope... my neighbor's party isn't over. Can I sleep please? Nope, too much noise.


----------



## Kevin001

Why did she text me after midnight? I'm pretty sure she knew I was sleeping? Hmm


----------



## CNikki

I messaged my second cousin over the death of my first cousin, being her father. Of course, there's always two sides to every story. Unfortunately, I was given the sugarcoated version of it, and I regret not talking to my second cousin sooner. I wasn't in a stable mindset when thinking about all of this and then private messaging her on her social media. I tried to keep it as coherent and soft toned as I could, since I tend to be a bit blunt when I speak to people. I look back now and realize that it was handled pretty decently, though I'll never know her reaction to my second response unless I revive the conversation (which is likely best that I don't.) 

I don't know what else to say.


----------



## SplendidBob

The extended release bupropion seems to suppress appetite pretty well. 7pm and not that hungry.


----------



## Sus y

splendidbob said:


> The extended release bupropion seems to suppress appetite pretty well. 7pm and not that hungry.


I need that stuff! :O


----------



## SplendidBob

Sus y said:


> I need that stuff! :O


Could be placebo yet, only taken it for 2 days and I am pretty good at fasting. But honestly, it feels a little similar to caffeine and ephedrine (well known weight loss combo). Interesting stuff. Mildly stimulating, which is ok for me.

I am taking pregabalin too though which will be dampening down any uncomfy stimulant effects.

Not sure how the hell I ended up on 2 meds, when I was so anti med. Oh well.


----------



## CNikki

Thinking about the full extent that this illness/psychosis is going and not certain if I can return from it. Likely having those who doubted being proven right. The defeat is embarrassing.


----------



## Sus y

splendidbob said:


> Could be placebo yet, only taken it for 2 days and I am pretty good at fasting. But honestly, it feels a little similar to caffeine and ephedrine (well known weight loss combo). Interesting stuff. Mildly stimulating, which is ok for me.
> 
> I am taking pregabalin too though which will be dampening down any uncomfy stimulant effects.
> 
> Not sure how the hell I ended up on 2 meds, when I was so anti med. Oh well.


Oh, interesting, I tried hidroxicut with ephedrine+caffeine long ago, good very short term effects, yoyo it all lol most days I was less sleepy and energetic but it didn't last all that much, then used another brand with pretty negative effects, I don't think I would ever do that again.

I hope you feel better soon anyway and not to be a sad bob for long. :hug


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I think the movie Dark City is totally underestimated.

Jennifer Connelly is unbelievably gorgeous.. No matter what role she plays..

And i have a bra bursting crush on Rufus Sewell.. Loved the coat, that lazy eye, and curly hair.

What made him sexy? He didn't care if people knew he had a "lazy eye", and was not ashamed with his "up close" camera visuals.


----------



## 0589471

I want to get back into running again, it's been so long. I miss the rush when I'd push myself farther and farther each time. Starting is just always the hardest part.


----------



## forever in flux

Ai said:


> I got a notification that said something like "[my name]! You received 0 birthday wishes in 2017!"
> 
> ... Thanks, Facebook... :blank lol


LOL, that's really funny and sad.

Happy birthday for whenever it was, seriously, and ***** facebook anyway, I only post selfies of my *** these days.

I find it really fake and depressing comparing myself and my life to all these perfect smiling happy people. It's a load of bollocks anyway, life is suffering, dunno what all those idiots are smiling about, they and their loved ones are all going to die - probably in a nuclear apocalypse the way things are going, beats starvation from inevitable runaway climate change I guess.

I sometimes lay awake and wonder which one will destroy us first, I'd put money on it but there would be no shop to spend my winnings on. I'd like to die from direct hit from a nuke please or vaporised in the massive shockwave, that'd would be especially cool and totally painless, like in this video.






What would be your choice of violent death?

Nice avatar and location, it made me laugh. Sounds like you live in a brothel, do you work there too? I meant just answering the phones or cleaning, I wasn't calling you a sexy vvhore


----------



## forever in flux

splendidbob said:


> The extended release bupropion seems to suppress appetite pretty well. 7pm and not that hungry.


Has it helped you quit smoking?

I like your new avatar photo, are they drinking buckfast? They look so cute together, clearly deeply in love. Are they friends of yours?


----------



## SplendidBob

Sus y said:


> Oh, interesting, I tried hidroxicut with ephedrine+caffeine long ago, good very short term effects, yoyo it all lol most days I was less sleepy and energetic but it didn't last all that much, then used another brand with pretty negative effects, I don't think I would ever do that again.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon anyway and not to be a sad bob for long. :hug


Ty 

Much less sad today. I only took ephedrine and caffeine properly for one month during my prolonged weight loss, but I lost maybe 10lbs or so. I did a tonne of walking, didn't eat much, closely logged calories etc.

Tbh, I am not sure bupropion is much like it lol, at least not the extended release. Ephedrine made me quite angry, and so far I don't seem to be getting this from this med. I feel very mildly stimulated, and its like I know I have taken something, but so far other than the appetite suppressant I don't seem to be displaying any weird behavioural ****.



forever in flux said:


> Has it helped you quit smoking?
> 
> I like your new avatar photo, are they drinking buckfast? They look so cute together, clearly deeply in love. Are they friends of yours?


Sadly I quit smoking about 20 year back, so can't say. My avatar's always represent my inner state at the time I "wear" them. Except when its my actual face. Not sure what this one says about my inner state.


----------



## forever in flux

splendidbob said:


> My avatar's always represent my inner state at the time I "wear" them. Except when its my actual face. Not sure what this one says about my inner state.


I think it says you're feeling like a drunk gay scottish working class teenager. Sounds complicated, can't really relate tbh.


----------



## Sus y

splendidbob said:


> Ty
> 
> Much less sad today. I only took ephedrine and caffeine properly for one month during my prolonged weight loss, but I lost maybe 10lbs or so. I did a tonne of walking, didn't eat much, closely logged calories etc.
> 
> Tbh, I am not sure bupropion is much like it lol, at least not the extended release. Ephedrine made me quite angry, and so far I don't seem to be getting this from this med. I feel very mildly stimulated, and its like I know I have taken something, but so far other than the appetite suppressant I don't seem to be displaying any weird behavioural ****.


When I took it (hidroxicut), I was eating some crappy food, but maybe once or twice a day, so I guess the effect was in the fasting and not in the food itself, considering that the pill was boosting the metabolism and such and that I was somewhat more active than previously, I got a lot anxious when taking it, specially when had too many hours without food, feeling like my hearth was going way too fast but manageable still, the other one sent me to the hospital lol. I should go back to the cal count, but... oh well...

I'm glad to know you are less sad .


----------



## harrison

CNikki said:


> Thinking about the full extent that this illness/psychosis is going and not certain if I can return from it. Likely having those who doubted being proven right. The defeat is embarrassing.


It doesn't matter if it's embarassing - and it's not defeat anyway. It's just mental illness, we can't help it.

And I think you can return from it - I have, a number of times. It's very unpleasant and scary but the medication can help.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Man, what i wouldn't give to be back in New Orleans..

We were there a year or so ago.. Loved the culture, the blues/jazz, the river, everything..

And i thought it was funny how people thought it was FREEZING at 56 degrees..


----------



## Kevin001

I need new ear phones bad.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't know what it is about my dad's laugh, but whenever I hear him laughing at a show, I always get a big smile on my face. I guess I'm happy he's in a good mood.


----------



## forever in flux

Mostly thinking about *** again, my own one though.


----------



## Chevy396

Crisigv said:


> I don't know what it is about my dad's laugh, but whenever I hear him laughing at a show, I always get a big smile on my face. I guess I'm happy he's in a good mood.


That's great, and it made me smile too. You are a lucky person to have a relationship like that with someone who will always love you.


----------



## Crisigv

solutionx said:


> That's great, and it made me smile too. You are a lucky person to have a relationship like that with someone who will always love you.


We're all kind of sick of each other, because we spend so much time together. But we all still love each other.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I should've never watched a video of wisdom tooth surgery a few months ago. Just my luck. xD lol It could be something else growing but I doubt it. I knew I felt something weird in the back of my mouth a few weeks ago.


----------



## SplendidBob

Going to stop posting now and look at some old videos and laugh at my old haircut. In 6 months I can look back and laugh at my current one. The cycle continues forever.

Am actually going to stop because a certain someone (*cough scales) has flipped me over into nasty poster Bob again and I am trying to be wholesome. See you tomorrow SAS. Here is a lovely picture to soothe us all.










Seems to be a cat in a leaf bubble. Not sure how that is possible, but going to pretend it makes sense.


----------



## SplendidBob

He keeps replying about the scales. Another lovely pic to send us all off into a wonderful relaxing dream that isn't about 220lbs and scales.










With a different filter this picture could be post apocalyptic. All the children are dead in the world now.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Kevin001

Remembering to talk to and thank God in the morning is getting easier and easier .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I still can't believe that I will be 29 years old near the end of this month.

Time flies by way too fast.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thinking I need to buy new headphones. A good pair, wireless or with a long cord so I can watch movies on my bed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@splendidbob Scale 2: Revenge of the Scale :teeth

Sorry, I just looked through your posts to see what you were talking about, and that made me laugh.


----------



## Lohikaarme

splendidbob said:


> With a different filter this picture could be post apocalyptic. All the children are dead in the world now.




















I'm semi-inspired to write a drabble about this now...


----------



## SplendidBob

Lohikaarme said:


> I'm semi-inspired to write a drabble about this now...


Yup, perfect.

If you do I would like to see it .
@SamanthaStrange I try not to react, but a flip gets switched and I become a bit mean. Can't seem to control it. Its the scales thing.


----------



## SplendidBob

Good therapy session, ****ing miracle worker. Also she is really pushing the amount of therapy she can give me on the NHS. Also now know how much she will charge for private work and it aint gonna be cheap if I need it, will pay though.

Also just saw a pic of me from 2000, all plump and beardless. 

1. Some men are meant to have beards.
2. Never return to plumpness.


----------



## crimeclub

I know I have no status in life, thanks for reminding me SAS!


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I know I have no status in life, thanks for reminding me SAS!


Business in the front; party in the back.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> Business in the front; party in the back.


I always have my mullet at least.


----------



## LadyApathy

It’s too cold to shower! But I must. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have a weird obsession with believing in ghosts. :dead


----------



## Kevin001

Mom says she's moving around September....hmm. One day at a time.


----------



## Lohikaarme

splendidbob said:


> Yup, perfect.
> 
> If you do I would like to see it .


Your wish is my command 

Far exceeds the 100-word drabble limit but I can't bring myself to care very much, lol.

Enjoy! :grin2:


* *




I'm sitting at the kitchen island, half-heartedly typing away at my laptop working on a project my boss wants me to finish by next week despite my wife's protests that I should stop being such a workaholic on weekends. I'd be trying harder to concentrate were it not for the bell-like laughter emanating from my 4-year-old daughter hugging our cat to her chest on the fluffy carpet, giggling joyfully when it returned the affection by rubbing its head on my daughter's plush cheek. My wife is folding towels by the sink, taking in the carefree sight with a pleased expression on her beautiful features. She glances at me then, and I inwardly swear I could never find anything more brilliant than her contagious delight right this moment. They are both my blinding beacons, if one could be blinded by happiness alone. If they are my own personal twin suns in their own right, I am but the moon merely reflecting a fraction of their inner light.

"Daddy! I wanna go on the swing!" My daughter has seemingly tired of playing with the cat and has decided I were to be her next target. She's insistently tugging at my shirt, the bit she can reach at her tiny height at least, straight up hitting me with the best puppy-eyed look she can muster. "Please, mommy?" She turns to her mother for support, who in turn can do nothing but succumb to her innocent charm. "Sure thing honey, there's plenty of time before lunch. Have fun you two," she throws me a smirk as my daughter cries "Thanks mom! We will!" and I concede to her demands, throwing up my hands: "Alright, alright, I'm coming sweetie". In acceptance of the fact that I'm probably not going to get any more work done for a few hours at least, I close the lid of my laptop and get up to help her put on her white Mary janes and pink cardigan. It might be early spring but it's still a little breezy outside, there's no need for us to risk her catching a cold. I open the door to the backyard for her and she makes a beeline for the tree swing that I built for her earlier this year, after I had to convince my wife that it was safe enough for her to use and that I'd supervise her at all times.

The sun is high up in the sky, I'm not wearing a watch but I'm conjecturing it's around 13:00. The tree foliage is swaying in the breeze in a relaxing, almost captivating manner. We live in a relatively peaceful neighborhood in the suburbs-most of our neighbors have settled in for lunchtime so few other sounds are audible apart from the birdsongs and the wind through the trees. I take a deep breath of the fresh spring air, shortly releasing it afterwards and letting my spine 'pop'. Good grief, am I getting old already? "Come on daddy, you're so slow!" My daughter urges me from atop the swing.

"My my, aren't you an impatient one?" I ruffle her full head of hair (I can't imagine my wife would praise me for messing up her carefully arranged braids, oh well) as I walk behind her, ready to start pushing. "Hold on tight, here we go!" I initiate a gentle push against her back.

We keep at it for a few minutes, her laughing and pleading with me to go faster-I cryptically reply that maybe I'll think about it-the resulting complaints are priceless.

Worries and stress temporarily forgotten, I let myself become engrossed in the moment, always mindful of the force behind my touch in case she slips off the swing (that's never once happened before, though it never hurts to plan for the worst).

_"&#8230;ohn?" _

Planning has always been one of my strongest suits, though nothing could have ever possibly prepared me for what would happen less than a month after that blissful sunny day my daughter and I had spent together in the house's backyard, free from the horrors the future would have in store.

"Hey man, are you okay?"

The sound of someone's voice directed at me snaps me out of my reverie, transporting me to the present-the memory of my daughter on the wooden swing dissolving.

I turn my head towards the person who has been trying to speak to me for a long time now apparently, if the slightly concerned look in his eyes is anything to go by.

"Are you back with us? Good, I was starting to worry I'd have to carry you for the rest of the trek." Says Miles Furtado, a 30-something former mechanic I've come to rely on as my comrade in arms and loyal friend for the past year, steadily gripping my shoulder and giving it a firm squeeze. I pat his hand reassuringly, murmuring "I'm fine."

"What was it that got you so distracted anyway?" He inquires rhetorically.

We had arrived at a playground, long abandoned. In the middle of it, a once vividly colored swing set lightly swayed back and forth, one of the seats broken. It occurred to me I had been staring at them, lost in my thoughts. The brown grass around it was overgrown; no one had bothered to trim it in a while. What reason would they have to do that, besides?

"Edwards! Furtado! Keep up or you can kiss your dinner goodbye!" Our squadron leader barked from further up the front of the group, clutching her rifle and surveying the area nervously. It was getting dark quickly and I knew she wanted us to complete the recon mission before sundown. Things would get ugly fast if we stayed outside any longer than that. We patrolled the streets during the day, but _they _came out during the night.

The babies had been the first to die, their weak immune systems unable to fight off the virus' assault. Next had been the children and the elderly; I could never erase the image of my wife's body dangling from the ceiling after the illness took our daughter too. That was approximately two years ago. There are no children left in the world now, none that we know of.

Most of humanity was wiped out within the first months of the outbreak. Coming in contact with _them _is practically a death sentence, they say. You either become one of them or you die the moment they touch you. Only those of us with airborne immunity remain-turned soldiers out of necessity. It doesn't matter what you did before the Apocalypse, you have to learn how to use a gun if you want to survive in these conditions. The youngest in our camp is 22. I am approaching 37. I have heard of some camps up north that house teenagers, but never more than a handful. They are of course not allowed to leave the safety of the walled compound, humanity's last hope that perhaps we can reproduce again someday. Pure bollocks, if you ask me. The rest of us appear to have gotten infertile; another side effect of the illness. Well, good! Maybe it would be best if we never brought another human soul into this wretched world again. Innocence was plucked from the earth so fast no one could do anything about it. It would be a crime to subject any more of us to this endless suffering and loss. A team of doctors has been searching for a cure, rumor has it. _Too. Damn. Late. _

Sighing in defeat, I check my rifle's safety to be sure and catch up to Miles who has moved up ahead. We march on into the dusk.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Pivotal theme ~shamelessly~ stolen from TLoU, with minor elements from The Handmaid's Tale & I Am Legend. (Optional) soundtrack to get you in the mood:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

That might have been a bad purchase. We'll see later tonight, i guess.



Kevin001 said:


> Remembering to talk to and thank God in the morning is getting easier and easier .


Morning is a good time. Your brain is fresh and active. You forget less people in the prayers :lol
I'm joking about forgetting names :b. But yeah, it's good to start the day with what's important for you.


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> Morning is a good time. Your brain is fresh and active. You forget less people in the prayers :lol
> I'm joking about forgetting names :b. But yeah, it's good to start the day with what's important for you.


Haha Yep He is the first thing on my mind when I wake up. Before I leave my bed I give Him thanks . Brush my teeth wash my face hop on the forum then start bible study with some fresh coffee. :grin2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My friend very rarely finds songs he likes so he recently told me he'd found a song he likes and I was like =O and it's pretty good. Usually when he rarely shares something with me I'll like it, I _think _ he introduced me to A Perfect Circle about a decade ago but he might not have done, but if I share something with him 9/10 he won't. Think there might be one song ever or something but I can't remember what it was.

Anyway it's this and I have heard another song by that band that I really like (Tear You Apart):






Also irrelevant aside: Shirley Manson is in this video.

But realising it was post-punk revival and so they sound like Interpol I decided to link him this:






But he didn't like it because the singer wasn't enunciating or something. Next time :blank


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> My friend very rarely finds songs he likes so he recently told me he'd found a song he likes and I was like =O and it's pretty good. Usually when he rarely shares something with me I'll like it, I _think _ he introduced me to A Perfect Circle about a decade ago but he might not have done, but if I share something with him 9/10 he won't. Think there might be one song ever or something but I can't remember what it was.
> 
> Anyway it's this and I have heard another song by that band that I really like (Tear You Apart):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also irrelevant aside: Shirley Manson is in this video.


Sounds like the Interpol lead singer to me too. I prefer Interpol, although that's first time I've heard that song. Was listening to Perfect Circle earlier today for first time in ages coincidently, do you like Tool too?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

forever in flux said:


> Sounds like the Interpol lead singer to me too. I prefer Interpol, although that's first time I've heard that song. Was listening to Perfect Circle earlier today for first time in ages coincidently, do you like Tool too?


Yeah!
















Other songs I've embedded because I always do this:


* *


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah!


Lol, all those videos slow my laptop to a crawl.

If you ever get a chance to see them live make sure you take it. One of the best bands I've seen live


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The least interesting thread I've made in ages has gotten to 5 pages in S&C. Threads rarely get past 2 these days.










Seriously though boring.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> You can't toss a Trump thread in front of Americans and expect nothing to happen.


lol I guess. Just wish other sections felt more active.


----------



## roxslide

Persephone The Dread said:


> My friend very rarely finds songs he likes so he recently told me he'd found a song he likes and I was like =O and it's pretty good. Usually when he rarely shares something with me I'll like it, I _think _ he introduced me to A Perfect Circle about a decade ago but he might not have done, but if I share something with him 9/10 he won't. Think there might be one song ever or something but I can't remember what it was.
> 
> Anyway it's this and I have heard another song by that band that I really like (Tear You Apart):


omg flashbacks! One of the first albums I bought myself was their first album. I used to listen to it all the time, I think I lost the CD though.

my other favorite songs on that album also were Sister





and Red Flags and Long Nights (good song to zone out to, used to listen to it while studying)





I used to be obsessed with this type of sound, like somewhere between depeche mode/interpol. I feel like Editors - An End Has a Start sounds kind of similar, also the Presets but their music isn't as good tbh.



BrokenUglyDoll said:


> I still feel a compulsion to post on this site...after all that crap that went on. I just want to feel a part of a community...and people know me a bit better now after I started those two ugly threads. Maybe I'm not so invisible anymore, as I am IRL.


Yeah this place is addicting. I've made a conscious effort to not be on here a few times since I started regularly coming here but it never sticks. Just a week ago, I used an extension to block this site from myself but I just turned it off and came back lol.


----------



## harrison

BrokenUglyDoll said:


> -


It takes a while for people to be taken seriously on here - it's not that surprising really when you think about it. Trolls, and of course many people post for five minutes then never come back. We also have anxiety and often other mental health issues - so it can take a while for us to warm to you, so to speak.

This forum can be a real pain in the arse - but there are a core group of people that keep me coming back. They're decent people and actually care.


----------



## EarthDominator

Wish things could be over quicker.


----------



## roxslide

I am sending my commercial DNA test in tomorrow. I don't know how I feel about my DNA being sold to pharma co. but my curiosity is killing me. Also it would be validating in some ways. It's annoying to be constantly told what I look like to people, I feel like it would be comforting to have something more concrete. Also would be cool to know what exactly is on my dad's side, maybe something surprising will show up (probably not). Also health report might come in handy since I'm frightened of doctors and have been skipping check ups for a while.


----------



## EarthDominator

How am I going to survive the final fight in this war I am fighting. I'm alone, scared...and stressing out. I got support from many people, but I wish they were here next to me. :frown2:


----------



## tea111red

i'm almost to the point of asking my dad for help because i'm really desperate, but then i'll have to put up w/ his creepiness, his stupid mind games, and be triggered. ugh. i may have to put up w/ all that and still not even get any help.

ugh.

ugh.

-----
talking to my dad would almost feel like being a prostitute. 

he's sleazy.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> i'm almost to the point of asking my dad for help because i'm really desperate, but then i'll have to put up w/ his creepiness, his stupid mind games, and be triggered. ugh. i may have to put up w/ all that and still not even get any help.
> 
> ugh.
> 
> ugh.
> 
> -----
> talking to my dad would almost feel like being a prostitute.
> 
> he's sleazy.


:frown2:


----------



## Chevy396

I just overheard my mom talking about the Christmas present she got for "our son... I mean son-in-law". That is exactly what she said, talking about my sister's husband who is just a little younger than me. She didn't buy anything for me. Heh, if there was any doubt as to whether my mom loves me or not, I think that seals the deal.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Lohikaarme loved it :clap

It actually reminded me slightly of a black mirror episode for some reason, 5th episode, 3rd series. Maybe the sortof hopelessness of it all that sometimes runs through that series. You might like it (if you haven't seen it).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Men_Against_Fire (will spoil the plot though).


----------



## Lohikaarme

splendidbob said:


> @Lohikaarme loved it :clap
> 
> It actually reminded me slightly of a black mirror episode for some reason, 5th episode, 3rd series. Maybe the sortof hopelessness of it all that sometimes runs through that series. You might like it (if you haven't seen it).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Men_Against_Fire (will spoil the plot though).


I'm glad :smile2:

I've been wanting to check out Black Mirror for a while, ty for the rec. ^^


----------



## SplendidBob

Lohikaarme said:


> I'm glad :smile2:
> 
> I've been wanting to check out Black Mirror for a while, ty for the rec. ^^


There were a couple of episodes in the last series that I really liked. For some reason episode 4 seemed to really stick with me as well. Not sure why. Kinda pops into my head every so often. Might have been due to other stuff going on at the time though and that kinda got associated with it (all a bit strange).

A lot of them have a sortof bleak undertone which usually I like, but atm I am struggling to watch the latest series for some reason.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> :frown2:


yeah......i remember the last time i was kind of on speaking terms w/ him i felt very dirty. that was nearly 10 yrs ago.

:stu


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> yeah......i remember the last time i was kind of on speaking terms w/ him i felt very dirty. that was nearly 10 yrs ago.
> 
> :stu


Aww...but be proud of yourself for being so independent the last several years.


----------



## SplendidBob

Lol, best friends partner and me always seem to end up annoying each other. I say stuff that instantly annoys her. We both have ended up doing volunteering stuff, so ended up in the same group. She is kinda idealistic about the whole thing, I am just doing it because I have to, due to peripheral benefits (socialising, getting used to the discomfort of putting forth effort, finding things I might be interested in for a new career). 

She also doesn't seem to understand my annoyance at the role descriptions. Got sent one which sounded like basically an organisation looking for a sucker to do a paid role for free.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Aww...but be proud of yourself for being so independent the last several years.


well, it's hard to feel proud of anything i ever do because i'm always reminded of how much i don't do or have yet to do.

anything i do, my mom always tries to act like she is the reason it happened. she acts like i do nothing and have done nothing. or that what i have done is very little and she has done so much more and worked so much harder in life.

thank you, though.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> well, it's hard to feel proud of anything i ever do because i'm always reminded of how much i don't do or have yet to do.
> 
> anything i do, my mom always tries to act like she is the reason it happened. she acts like i do nothing and have done nothing. or that what i have done is very little and she has done so much more and worked so much harder in life.
> 
> thank you, though.


Aww don't worry about their opinions/thoughts. Hell I don't know you too well but I'm proud of you :squeeze.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Aww don't worry about their opinions/thoughts. Hell I don't know you too well but I'm proud of you :squeeze.


lol, thanks again.


----------



## Crisigv

Not even good enough to be quoted. Lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

What am I going to eat for lunch? Hmmm...


----------



## Lohikaarme

Crisigv said:


> Not even good enough to be quoted. Lol


Here's a quote for you, hope it will do for now


----------



## Crisigv

Lohikaarme said:


> Here's a quote for you, hope it will do for now


It was from a particular person, but thank you.


----------



## forever in flux

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> What am I going to eat for lunch? Hmmm...


How about some more ***? Or did you have enough of that last night CodeMonkey?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

^ WTF?!? :sus


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Applesauce is love. Applesauce is life.


----------



## Lohikaarme

splendidbob said:


> There were a couple of episodes in the last series that I really liked. For some reason episode 4 seemed to really stick with me as well. Not sure why. Kinda pops into my head every so often. Might have been due to other stuff going on at the time though and that kinda got associated with it (all a bit strange).
> 
> A lot of them have a sortof bleak undertone which usually I like, but atm I am struggling to watch the latest series for some reason.


According to one Reddit post I came across if you binge-watch this show you'll start losing it. Should I be worried? :lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Lohikaarme said:


> According to one Reddit post I came across if you binge-watch this show you'll start losing it. Should I be worried? :lol


Nah . Though I am not jumping at watching the final series atm cos I def not in the mood for it. I will watch them though.

A lot of the episodes I think are sort of saying something like "well you wouldn't know you were in a dystopia", or "the dystopia only becomes visible to those outside of it". Takes something a bit absurd we have atm but totally accept, exaggerate, so the absurdity is revealed, kinda deal. But then many episodes have no relevance to anything really.

Its a _little_ twisted, and dark, sometimes silly, very creative, sometimes a bit unsavoury, and some of the episodes can sit with you for quite a long time, for reasons I don't quite understand.

You also don't know what you are going to get with each episode. It looks like Brooker was given absolutely free reign to write anything he wanted, and he did.

Definitely recommend. Anything Charlie Brooker does is pretty decent tbh, he has a great sense of dark humour as well.

I would actually start with season 3. They stuck with me a bit more for some reason. Also higher production values which doesn't harm.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ooh @Lohikaarme of that series, my preference of the episodes:

4,1,5,3. 2 and 6 more meh.


----------



## Steve French

My psychiatrist decided to punt me out of the system. I've been discharged. Basically my family doctor is going to take over, as I've become stable enough, and have an acceptable dosage of medication. I didn't necessarily disagree, but I feel both of them are fairly ignorant. I was sent to the shrink in the first place cause the doc didn't know jack about my prescriptions, and the shrink admitted today he didn't know anything outside of the basics. So if I ever want to change up there will be a rigamarole where I get sent around and around till somebody knows what the ****s going on.


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> My psychiatrist decided to punt me out of the system. I've been discharged. Basically my family doctor is going to take over, as I've become stable enough, and have an acceptable dosage of medication. I didn't necessarily disagree, but I feel both of them are fairly ignorant. I was sent to the shrink in the first place cause the doc didn't know jack about my prescriptions, and the shrink admitted today he didn't know anything outside of the basics. So if I ever want to change up there will be a rigamarole where I get sent around and around till somebody knows what the ****s going on.


I've always thought there needs to be a pharmacy test you can take in order to be allowed to write your own prescriptions. Some people might abuse it, but that's their life and I'm sure the drug companies won't complain. Maybe we could get it into law and use the power of the drug companies to back it. 0


----------



## Steve French

solutionx said:


> I've always thought there needs to be a pharmacy test you can take in order to be allowed to write your own prescriptions. Some people might abuse it, but that's their life and I'm sure the drug companies won't complain. Maybe we could get it into law and use the power of the drug companies to back it. 0


Yeah, I always research the hell out of anything I put in my body, pharmaceutical or recreational, and I've always managed to take anything responsibly while minimizing damage done. I've often been sitting there talking to a doctor, noticing as they rapidly google and try to find some answers/information. I've come to realize doctors are not gods. They are neither omnipotent, all-knowing, or infallible. I probably would be just fine prescribing myself. A man reasonably well informed ought to have the right to put whatever the hell he wants into his body. The process to get diagnosed and medicated involved many months of pissing around just for a fifteen minute meeting where my head doc went, "Yeah, I think you're right, heres some meds, go wild.". But here we are. At least through this method I don't have to pay.


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder if hypnotism would help me to stop subconsciously popping my neck and hurting the muscles.


----------



## SwitchON

I like to have good health always.

When I sick I feel bad and can't fill my daily work.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm glad I didn't get any cramps this time around.


----------



## Kevin001

When you hear a good song but can't remember it later ugh lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Perhaps in one of them parallel or alternate universes I'm happy & functional, perhaps


----------



## CNikki

*"Never Speak Ill of the Dead"*

Wrote it on my blog.


----------



## Chevy396

I've been waiting for this series premiere for a while and it's finally here. I hope it's as good as it looks.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

There was this person on SAS who had "female" as their gender on here. They posted a photo a while ago and I told them something along the lines of "Oh I had no idea you were a guy!". Because a lot of people here sometimes change their gender to something else for fun.
Yesterday I was reminded of it and it suddenly occurred to me that they might have been trans, and that calling them a guy could have been rude/hurtful considering they specifically said female in their profile


----------



## mt moyt

major xrp crash because the Korean cryptocurrency exchange has been excluded, ugh. bitcoin too.


----------



## tea111red

i want to go get a cheap coffee (i just need the caffeine) and then go to see if i can win some money off a few dollars. lol. 

i might get tired before then, though. i get all this excited energy to do something and then suddenly feel like i need to be on bed rest pretty regularly now.


----------



## Chevy396

This is also a pretty cool show. Finally something to distract me from all the PG-13 crap I've been watching...


----------



## Kevin001

Need to remember to go through it not over it.


----------



## Barakiel

I’m going to our local skatepark for the first time since we moved here, I haven’t been able to skate at my house ‘cause of all the cracks and bumps here so I’m kinda hoping nobody else is there, else I’ll have to explain I haven’t really skated since middle school lol :afr


----------



## Sus y

Barakiel said:


> I'm going to our local skatepark for the first time since we moved here, I haven't been able to skate at my house 'cause of all the cracks and bumps here so I'm kinda hoping nobody else is there, else I'll have to explain I haven't really skated since middle school lol :afr


Nice, hope you enjoy going, I don't think people will judge you if you don't do it so well, it's ok not to be the best at some sports or any other thing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Windows has been updating for over 3 hours. It's still at 50%, it must be stuck.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> I'm going to our local skatepark for the first time since we moved here, I haven't been able to skate at my house 'cause of all the cracks and bumps here so I'm kinda hoping nobody else is there, else I'll have to explain I haven't really skated since middle school lol :afr


That's cool, hope it goes well.

My nearest skate park is a tiny thing (half pipe, think there's some rail as well,) and pretty far for walking to unfortunately. I've been putting off trying to skate for a while now.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I honestly can't wait to work again. I miss the feeling of earning my money and I miss spending.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Whether I'll ever find a word for one compulsion of mine. Maybe I can make one up?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Thinking about staying awake.

Waking up is killing me at the mo.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thinking its time I put more efforts into finding a good punching bag. Hitting air kind of sucks, and it didn't even do anything to me, except keep me alive for 44 years.


----------



## SplendidBob

Damn, messaged the key bearer about emergency benzos for tomorrows volunteering. He said "bring the box and come around for a chat". His partner (other friend) suggests me going over there tomorrow during the day because the event is late, and then going into town with me for coffee beforehand in case that will take my mind off it.

That is exactly what will take my mind off it. Distraction and company, perfect.

Re benzos, decided to let her make the decision as to whether I take them or not, depending on how anxious I am. Probably wont need them. Excellent solution, good friends. Lesson there.


----------



## Lohikaarme

splendidbob said:


> Ooh @Lohikaarme of that series, my preference of the episodes:
> 
> 4,1,5,3. 2 and 6 more meh.


I had a little extra time today so I watched S03E04 San Junipero. Was totally hooked :clap Definitely watching more in the weekend.


----------



## SplendidBob

Lohikaarme said:


> I had a little extra time today so I watched S03E04 San Junipero. Was totally hooked :clap Definitely watching more in the weekend.


. Yay. Glad you liked. I need to rewatch that episode.

I remember thinking "hmm, these guys are a bit too from the 80's, this episode is a definite let down, they went way overboard with the 80's stuff", then "aaah", then "omfg aaah" .

Also bittersweet and also a bit unnerving, and sad, and happy and stuff. Really odd mix and very creative.

My only worry is maybe that episode was so unique it won't reflect the rest. Definitely better to start with that one than the pig one, though that was oddly prescient here in the UK with David Cameron lol.


----------



## Steve French

I noticed a bambi running around the road when I left my house earlier. It's not too rare around these parts, though I do live in town. Looking at it closer after noticing it's strange gait, it was clear it had a broken leg. Probably hit by a car. It will most certainly die. I thought about going back home and grabbing a rifle and putting it out of it's misery, but I don't really want to end up in jail. I suppose a call to the co might do, though it is probably long gone by now. Or maybe somebody else will run it over. Sure is rough out there.


----------



## Chevy396

I just identified a new smell that is incorporated into my aftershave. It is the stuff the make black licorice out of. Anise? Anyway, it smells like black licorice, but in a good way with all the other smells. Isn't it weird how one smell can stand out among many at different times?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tbh I lol at the people who think the people on this site are insane or weird, even me, because (yes OK I am weird for _here_,) but they haven't met some of the people I spend most of my time with off this site. 'Leave before this site corrupts you.' The weirdest people on this site (with one, maybe two possible exceptions one of whom is currently inactive) are the equivalent of the most normal people I know elsewhere. Get a clue. :haha

Still it's funny. This site has issues, but it's nothing comparatively.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> Still it's funny. This site has issues, but it's nothing comparatively.


 Indeed.


----------



## roxslide

GDI every time I agree to help people out at work I always get *******ed. I know I should take it as a compliment, people trust/depend on me more than other employees but damn.


----------



## Blue Dino

I realized just now "Ima" is such an efficient and short easy way to say "I am going to".


----------



## tea111red

teehee.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This person appears to completely lack empathy and human emotions. I'm close to ignoring them.

(And this other person never shows any interest in me )


----------



## Kevin001

Mom said she won't pay back my money.....not sure how to handle that.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Kevin001 said:


> Mom said she won't pay back my money.....not sure how to handle that.


Never lend her any money again?


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> Never lend her any money again?


Oh no she would refuse to give me rides...threaten to kick me out...etc.

But she paid me back a little a few mins ago so we good. $105 down....just about $600 left .


----------



## Lohikaarme

Kevin001 said:


> But she paid me back a little a few mins ago so we good. $105 down....just about $600 left .


Ah alright then 

Maybe she was just in a bad mood if she ended up paying you back after all.


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> Ah alright then
> 
> Maybe she was just in a bad mood if she ended up paying you back after all.


Oh yeah she has bad anger issues and mood swings .


----------



## tea111red

having flashbacks.


----------



## funnynihilist

Nice out today!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've messaged someone she went to college with who I met at a Halloween party last year. She doesn't want anything to do with it but she's messaged her for me. 

I've also given her back the money for the coat she bought me. I didn't want her feeling like I'd withheld something from her.

I told myself that she didn't deserve the money because of ruining my shirt and forcing me to spend money on a train ticket I shouldn't have had to buy, and she still has some of my property if she hasn't chucked it all out, but I'm sick of thinking about it and want to just set something right in my mind. It's one less thing I have to think about.

I never wanted us to end up in this ****ing situation. 

I'm done now. I'm not trying anymore and if she can't bring herself to contact me and sort things out, we've both just lost someone, something important in life, and that's it.


----------



## EarthDominator

Hold them back, do not give in with your emotions and feelings. You have to hold them back, no other choice. ._.


----------



## cmed

"Reading books is the best. It's what smart, successful people do - they read books! You should totally read books. Only losers don't read books." - guy who sells books


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When you're on your deathbed I wonder if you'll be proud of the points & principles you stood on that did **** for your children over the actual help you could have provided to set us up for good to great things


----------



## BAH

Fridaee


----------



## Ai

I am the worst girlfriend. I ****ing hate myself.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ai said:


> I am the worst girlfriend. I ****ing hate myself.


 :hug


----------



## noonecares

When you care more about someone than the person cares about you, it's probably time to end friendship


----------



## Steve French

This might be my time to become an olympic hero. I can go in the women's category and anybody challenging me is a bigot. Of course, I probably wouldn't have much of an advantage over some of those behemoths.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ja, med ondt skal ondt fordrives i en svunden krop
Buret inde som et dyr, de lukker aldrig op
Fanget i en dårekiste, drypper af mit blod
Mørkets trofaste lakajer lænket til min fod


----------



## Blue Dino

It's difficult to do anything and get on with usual tasks with negative thoughts in your mind. I just want to lay wide awake in bed in the darkness and dwell on them.


----------



## Rhythmbat

I really should get a job or at least finish my masters project because the university reaaaally wants me as a teacher there, but i'm terrified for the final test and i'm pretty much sabotaging myself to not do it... A teacher?... I don't even know if I will be able to stand infront of the classroom.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Agoraphobic tendencies are in effect


----------



## kivi

I think it'll be more stressful to see a doctor, who I had to see 2 weeks earlier, than my final this morning.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thinking it would be nice to wake up one day and be on the beach, half-naked with 100$ in my pockets. Where would I go from there?

It might be a hell of a lot better than to wake up here every ****ing morning.


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> I am the worst girlfriend. I ****ing hate myself.


Doubt it :squeeze


----------



## Overdrive

Tempted to buy a ATR Magnetics Master Tape 1/4" NAB Reel


----------



## Barakiel

Rilke's experience with dogs, including his reaction to getting bit by one is intriguing -


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Have a kitchen sink for the first time in 8 months.


----------



## Barakiel

@Persephone The Dread let that sink in


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> @Persephone The Dread let that sink in


----------



## ShadowOne

I hate when I get a strong need to talk to someone (noone in particular), but I don't have anything to say so I dont


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I need to lose weight but I don't think it will do anything for me mentally.

I've exercised strictly and religiously for well over two years before, without skipping a single session, but it never really did anything for me and the pre workout anxiety and post workout depression if I didn't complete every single rep to perfection, sucked. I could slightly mess up the last rep, then feel like a complete and utter failure. Ridiculous! 

Still had the same damn issues at the end of the day anyway.

Now I NEED to lose weight though.

I'm worried that people will treat me differently though because I'm quite stocky naturally when wearing clothes and will look like a streak of piss at my correct weight.

I definitely don't want to try and put on muscle as I cba with the sheer obsessional effort needed to gain and maintain muscle.

I don't know, I just NEED to lose weight.

I feel like I'm better off just collapsing in a heap and being done with it all at the same time. So tired of living at the mo. Sick of being alone.

Can't believe I'm nearly done with my thirties and feel this ****ing fragile and ****. ****ing hell. 

This is the last moaning post I'm ever going to make as it's a waste of ****ing time making myself and anyone else who reads my **** miserable. 

****ing hell I need some real life company so bad to take my mind off all this ****.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I'm beginning to truly learn the signals for when it's time for me to have a high fat meal..

Depression

Sleep walking through my workouts

Lack of sleep

Irritability

Headaches

And serious sexual fantasies of Rufus Sewell, (Maladaptive Day Dreaming starts kicking in)..


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> I need to lose weight but I don't think it will do anything for me mentally.
> 
> I've exercised strictly and religiously for well over two years before, without skipping a single session, but it never really did anything for me and the pre workout anxiety and post workout depression if I didn't complete every single rep to perfection, sucked. I could slightly mess up the last rep, then feel like a complete and utter failure. Ridiculous!
> 
> Still had the same damn issues at the end of the day anyway.
> 
> Now I NEED to lose weight though.
> 
> *I'm worried that people will treat me differently* though because I'm quite stocky naturally when wearing clothes and will look like a streak of piss at my correct weight.
> 
> I definitely don't want to try and put on muscle as I cba with the sheer obsessional effort needed to gain and maintain muscle.
> 
> I don't know, I just NEED to lose weight.
> 
> I feel like I'm better off just collapsing in a heap and being done with it all at the same time. So tired of living at the mo. Sick of being alone.
> 
> Can't believe I'm nearly done with my thirties and feel this ****ing fragile and ****. ****ing hell.
> 
> This is the last moaning post I'm ever going to make as it's a waste of ****ing time making myself and anyone else who reads my **** miserable.
> 
> ****ing hell I need some real life company so bad to take my mind off all this ****.


I've been pretty skinny all my life and no-one has ever really hassled me. I think it has more to do with how you view yourself or project yourself, if that makes any sense.

You're going through a tough time at the moment but it'll pass mate - it always does.

Maybe go to a meetup or something (even if they are just sausage fests - would be a mistake probably to get involved with anyone else right now anyway) and move on. Eventually things will get a bit easier and you'll meet someone new.

Edit: Just on a side-note mate. I once went to a get-together of some people from this very forum - and when we first got there it was all just guys. We started cooking on the barby (BBQ) - mostly sausages funnily enough - and one of the young guys commented that the meetup was going to be a "sausage fest". I actually thought he was talking about the sausages.

Jesus, I'm a dickhead sometimes.


----------



## Crisigv

It'll be another weekend of misery.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> It'll be another weekend of misery.


Agreed


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


>


:clap I want!! :yes


----------



## greentea33

Every second every minute of every day is misery and hell. I would eat all that f'ing chocolate though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Coincidence said:


> if i was born in the civilized secular west, i would never waste a lot of time on the internet posting on this kind of depressing sites. ((yes even if my social phobia was high.))
> 
> man..even the gyms there has tons of pretty white girls with yellow hair aka blonde  . well at least you are able to see all that beauty face to face in reality. xD :heart
> 
> na seriously even the nature there is superior







Actually she's Danish but in this song she keeps repeating the word Norway (Norge, Norge, Norge)


----------



## Rachel NG

OMG I love these


----------



## SamanthaStrange

greentea33 said:


> Every second every minute of every day is misery and hell. I would eat all that f'ing chocolate though.


:yes Same.


----------



## 1life

Im thinking about getting a job and a car and i really cant stop thinking about woman i cant wait till the day i get a gf i never had one before👅


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish...


----------



## Chevy396

Mr. Robot has gotten stupid. Not that it was non-stupid before, but it was kinda bearable. Now I can't tell who is a hallucination or not and who is crazy or not. I can't watch anymore.


----------



## tea111red

chocolate


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I like the editing, music used -






Now I want to go and drive my car (same model of car). :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

zoom zoom.

i mean, vroom vroom.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> zoom zoom.
> 
> i mean, vroom vroom.


....... and then hear a psssh (release of compressed air sound from intake of engine / Blow Off Valve) when back off throttle at speed limit. 

A squeal sound from the brakes (normal due to type of brake pads used, etc) when brake for the traffic lights with a light press on the brake pedal.

The freedom from troubles in life is sorted in a long drive. :yes

I'm the road warrior.  :lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've finally been contacted by her but it's not what I wanted to hear!

I wish she hadn't done this to me.

I never deserved any of this.

I'm ****ing heart broken that she's ended up doing this, but I can't really blame her, as I know it's not all her fault for the way she is and what she does.

I can't hope for her to comeback and fix things anymore after what I've just found out. Just kidding myself.

Now I have to deal with the loss. She may as well be dead.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Pete Beale

Sorry to hear mate. 

Chin up.


----------



## Chevy396

Maybe I missed something, but I think Gas-X is actually making my gas/bloating worse. Figures.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> The freedom from troubles in life is sorted in a long drive. :yes


yes, indeed!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> yes, indeed!


:yes


----------



## Crisigv

I'm a worthless nobody. I don't deserve happiness or love. Nothing. I deserve to die.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The disasters that are coming, they, the military
I'm sorry, the government knows about them
And there's a lot of safe areas in this world that they could begin moving
The population to now. They are not!
They want those major population centers wiped out so that the few
That are left will be more easily controllable


----------



## funnynihilist

Bought plastic party shot glasses because I'm tired of washing the regular shot glasses. Yeah, what are you looking at?


----------



## Wanderlust26

The weather is so all over the place that even my succulents don't know if they should go dormant or not.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I'm a worthless nobody. I don't deserve happiness or love. Nothing. I deserve to die.


:hug

Please no. :hug


----------



## funnynihilist

Wanderlust26 said:


> The weather is so all over the place that even my succulents don't know if they should go dormant or not.


I'm ready to go dormant haha


----------



## Wanderlust26

funnynihilist said:


> I'm ready to go dormant haha


Make sure you get watered first.


----------



## Kevin001

There was this huge spider on my jacket...crazy.


----------



## Denob

Losing a bunch of weight 20+kg


----------



## 0589471

I keep forgetting to get that carousel out of the trunk of my car!!! Last time I use something precious for work decor. (Ancient music box carousel from my Russian grandmother)


----------



## Steve French

Hungry. I feel like a dirty burger, but it's -30 outside, and it would take my car half an hour to warm up, and essentially the trip up town would be over at 1 AM. I dug through the cupboards and found nothing. Unless I want to nuke some meat to thaw it. Gross. I suppose I'll have to starve.


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ja, med ondt skal ondt fordrives i en svunden krop
> Buret inde som et dyr, de lukker aldrig op
> Fanget i en dårekiste, drypper af mit blod
> Mørkets trofaste lakajer lænket til min fod


I'd like to think that on some level we can all relate to what you've written. I fell alseep twice earlier completely unintentionally, the words you've written were pretty much the nonsense I slurred as I regained consciousness.

Fanget i en dårekiste, drypper af mit blod! Is this more German babble again?

What a ****house! You want some? If you want some I'll give it to ya...


----------



## funnynihilist

Probably gonna feel this one in the morning


----------



## Persephone The Dread

forever in flux said:


> I'd like to think that on some level we can all relate to what you've written. I fell alseep twice earlier completely unintentionally, the words you've written were pretty much the nonsense I slurred as I regained consciousness.
> 
> Fanget i en dårekiste, drypper af mit blod! Is this more German babble again?
> 
> What a ****house! You want some? If you want some I'll give it to ya...


lol Danish song lyrics. Second time I'm linking this now today






I guess the mit made you think German?

edit: lol apparently blöd means stupid in German, blod means blood in Danish though.


----------



## riverbird

Kevin001 said:


> There was this huge spider on my jacket...crazy.


Now you have to burn your jacket. :O


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This forum is boring at the moment.


----------



## discoveryother

Persephone The Dread said:


> This forum is boring at the moment.


a bit boring. say something interesting.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

andy1984thesecond said:


> a bit boring. say something interesting.


I don't have anything interesting to say right now, which probably doesn't help.

I can't sleep. Partly because I can't sleep and partly because of the banging/music of the guy working downstairs. Should stop in an hour or two though maybe.

There isn't much else I can do on my phone though.


----------



## discoveryother

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't have anything interesting to say right now, which probably doesn't help.
> 
> I can't sleep. Partly because I can't sleep and partly because of the banging/music of the guy working downstairs. Should stop in an hour or two though maybe.


working downstairs? what kind of work? do you live above a shop?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

andy1984thesecond said:


> working downstairs? what kind of work? do you live above a shop?


No, I think he's plastering the cieling. I'm not really aware of what's going on here most of the time until it happens, and I'm usually sleeping at this time.


----------



## discoveryother

Persephone The Dread said:


> No, I think he's plastering the cieling. I'm not really aware of what's going on here most of the time until it happens, and I'm usually sleeping at this time.


isn't it late morning there? do you sleep in really late?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

andy1984thesecond said:


> isn't it late morning there? do you sleep in really late?


Almost always now yeah. Though I don't always sleep a decent number of hours and also not normally this late but I'm having a bad couple of weeks. More than a couple? It's beem mostly a blur since Christmas.

Oh wait I misunderstood you. So yeah I go to sleep very late and basically function most of the time in another time zone


----------



## truant

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I keep forgetting to get that carousel out of the trunk of my car!!! Last time I use something precious for work decor. (*Ancient music box carousel from my Russian grandmother*)


Glad you clarified that. Not the kind of carousel I usually hear about here.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> Now you have to burn your jacket. :O


Nope

You stayed up late. :O


----------



## mt moyt

i finally got timothy hay for the cage, but it smells stronger than i realised it would. Plus it's in my room, and its actually making me nauseous


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I'm a worthless nobody. I don't deserve happiness or love. Nothing. I deserve to die.


Disagree


----------



## SplendidBob

Well, everything all went to **** pretty quick.


----------



## Chevy396

I already found another security hole in the new Firefox.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> speaking of ( inside the human's head) it's crazy to think how sex/sexual attraction between a man and a woman works. it's a mysterious, well, magic. literally.
> 
> is it the meat that is attractive? the bones?we are animals.


yeah.....

that's a pretty interesting thought.


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> it's crazy that.. even though happiness is the ultimate purpose in our life, no one can tell if (x) is happy or not by just looking at him/her.
> happiness is a ****ed up **** going on inside the human's head.
> 
> speaking of ( inside the human's head) it's crazy to think how sex/sexual attraction between a man and a woman works. it's a mysterious, well, magic. literally.
> 
> is it the meat that is attractive? the bones?we are animals.


Mostly hormones and other brain chemicals. Some people can be attracted to a goat if their brain chemicals are off a tiny bit.


----------



## Chevy396

I should just give in and go work for the NSA, except they are evil and I'd just end up hating myself.


----------



## tea111red

The Mysterious Power of Attraction

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...he-mysterious-power-of-attraction-926687.html


----------



## funnynihilist

solutionx said:


> Mostly hormones and other brain chemicals. Some people can be attracted to a goat if their brain chemicals are off a tiny bit.


Hey! I resemble that remark! Haha


----------



## tea111red

one time i was in this store and i saw this man that looked like some reporter on Dateline. i thought "wow, that looks that guy from Dateline. is that him?????" then i kept trying to see if it was him, but finally thought "eh...it's probably just some old man that looks like him."

then i found out later that man lives in that area. 

it probably was him. 

har, har, har.


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> .


you are going through a grieving process and tormented so it is understandable for you to have sought out answers to resolve the stuff in your head and get peace.

she contacted the authorities, though. she's not worth it...

good that you are staying away.

sorry you are going through this and in such pain.  it will pass....


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> you are going through a grieving process and tormented so it is understandable for you to have sought out answers to resolve the stuff in your head and get peace.
> 
> she contacted the authorities, though. she's not worth it...
> 
> good that you are staying away.
> 
> sorry you are going through this and in such pain.  it will pass....


:squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

splendidbob said:


> Well, everything all went to **** pretty quick.


:O

I didn't know you had a puppy


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> .


This wouldn't be about the girl you met from this site huh?


----------



## funnynihilist

Chowder, just chowder


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> This wouldn't be about the girl you met from this site huh?


I met her on another SA site mate years ago.


----------



## greentea33

Coincidence said:


> it's crazy that.. even though happiness is the ultimate purpose in our life, no one can tell if (x) is happy or not by just looking at him/her.
> happiness is a ****ed up **** going on inside the human's head.
> 
> speaking of ( inside the human's head) it's crazy to think how sex/sexual attraction between a man and a woman works. it's a mysterious, well, magic. literally.
> 
> is it the meat that is attractive? the bones?we are animals.


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> I met her on another SA site mate years ago.


So no....ok.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I really wished she would have stayed on the site?

But even in her PM's she kept going on about how ugly she was. No matter how many of us tried to encourage her, or how many people were far worse than she was.

It was like listening to someone pull an "No one has it worse than me" scenario..

I think the moment i became annoyed was when she replied: 
_
"Oh, you were disfigured as a child - but no one is as ugly as i am.. Disfigurement is different than ugly_"..

That's when i thought:

"Alrighty then.. we're done, here."

Hell, if you want to stay stuck - then by all means stay stuck.. but don't pull me into the bull sh***t with you.

The last thing i want to do is sit here and participate in a "Who had it the worst, debate"..

That's when i started realizing we were going off the skids when that member started changing the thread title, deleting her posts, then changed her name...:um


----------



## Steve French

These password requirements are getting ridiculous these days. 35 characters, upper, lower, symbol, number, nothing ordered, nothing related to yourself, on and on. Somehow, with using simple, relatable, ordered passwords I have yet to ever have a password jacked, unless some ****ty site like this got their database hacked.


----------



## SplendidBob

Steve French said:


> These password requirements are getting ridiculous these days. 35 characters, upper, lower, symbol, number, nothing ordered, nothing related to yourself, on and on. Somehow, with using simple, relatable, ordered passwords I have yet to ever have a password jacked, unless some ****ty site like this got their database hacked.


I love it when sites seriously overinflate their own importance as well. Logging into Maud's Cooking Recipies and they inflict upon you insane password requirements. **** you Maud then I won't add my recipe for cheese on bread, its you and your users that will suffer, not me, I have my cheese on bread.


Maud's Cooking Recipes is fictional, I hope.


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> These password requirements are getting ridiculous these days. 35 characters, upper, lower, symbol, number, nothing ordered, nothing related to yourself, on and on. Somehow, with using simple, relatable, ordered passwords I have yet to ever have a password jacked, unless some ****ty site like this got their database hacked.


35 characters? Sorry, that's hard to believe. I've never seen that many as a requirement, maybe 12 max. I'm surprised they even allow that many characters. Can you link me to the site so I can see for myself?


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I hate sneaky, manipulative people.

The worse ones are religious types. Most hypocritical p**sy chasers i've ever met. What's even worse, is their wives. They know they're husband screws around on them. But they'll turn a blind eye.

A methodist minister rented a house to contractors like myself. The house was next door, and every morning, there he was on my porch - 'delivering the mail as a special touch"..

Next thing you know, there he was "dropping by to see if everything was alright" and tried to get me to invite him in. I refused.

I was taking a bath one night, and there that f**cker was standing outside my window in the back yard trying to peek in. I let out lung bursting yell - and he screamed like a woman, and ran.

About a day later, before i was getting ready to go work, there he was again on my porch, just standing there waiting to greet me as i was leaving. And he had no damn mail.

I turned right back into the house, called his home phone number. His wife answered. I said: "Excuse me, you need to come and get your dog off my porch."

Her: "Look, we don't have a dog"..

Me: "Yeah, you do. He's on my front porch, and i think you should come get him."

She's pissed off, hangs up the phone. Comes barreling out of her front door, walks up on my porch, to see her husband standing there. I walk past them both to get to my car while saying:

"Told you, your dog was on my porch. He's going to need a tighter leash.."


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I could see more of the world. I feel so trapped. Hell, I wish I could see more of my own country.


----------



## Steve French

solutionx said:


> 35 characters? Sorry, that's hard to believe. I've never seen that many as a requirement, maybe 12 max. I'm surprised they even allow that many characters. Can you link me to the site so I can see for myself?


I was using a bit of hyperbole.


----------



## tea111red

i need something like this.


----------



## tea111red

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> I turned right back into the house, called his home phone number. His wife answered. I said: "Excuse me, you need to come and get your dog off my porch."
> 
> Her: "Look, we don't have a dog"..
> 
> Me: "Yeah, you do. He's on my front porch, and i think you should come get him."
> 
> She's pissed off, hangs up the phone. Comes barreling out of her front door, walks up on my porch, to see her husband standing there. I walk past them both to get to my car while saying:
> 
> "Told you, your dog was on my porch. He's going to need a tighter leash.."


:lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> So no....ok.


I sense I'm bothering you, but could just be being paranoid.


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> I was using a bit of hyperbole.


Yeah.


----------



## cinto

Pete Beale said:


> I sense I'm bothering you, but could just be being paranoid.


doubt it, :grin2:he seems to reply that way most times


----------



## Lohikaarme

tea111red said:


> i need something like this.


Me after punching the crap out of that blue squishy ball


----------



## cinto

Can't find Dexedrine by the manufacturer Mallinchrodt anywhere, bummer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I may have to suffer through a panic attack to get this done


----------



## SplendidBob

I might just totally stop bull****ting and acting in real life. Wonder how that would go down lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

cinto said:


> doubt it, :grin2:he seems to reply that way most times


I'm feeling like **** and defensive so tend to get slightly paranoid.

I can see why people would be annoyed with me keep banging on about the same **** though, but no one is more annoyed than me about about it ffs. lol


----------



## SofaKing

The Last Jedi may be the last film of the franchise I see. Disney really ruined the franchise.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A woman at work today gave me a $1 tip for helping take her groceries to her car. That was nice of her. I'll definitely take it but told her I didn't need it anyways. But I kinda do need it. Even though it's just a dollar. She told me I did need it. Made my day. She was nice.


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> I'm feeling like **** and defensive so tend to get slightly paranoid.
> 
> I can see why people would be annoyed with me keep banging on about the same **** though, but no one is more annoyed than me about about it ffs. lol


What I would say about your stuff, and given your last post, as someone who has lost someone they cared a great deal about, and the reasoning wasn't properly explained (until much later) is...

You have to do your best to move on. Everyone will tell you that. But I had the same impulses as you, to try to find out, to try to fix it, and to keep doing so.

The problem is, that every time you try to contact her, or find out what went wrong, or go on the internet to find out what happened, you are just ripping the wound open again and again, and you aren't letting it heal. You have to stop all attempts at contact, remove all traces of her, remove her from all social media, everything that reminds you of her or makes you think of her. Throw all of her stuff away. Let the wound heal, it's the only way.

And it's natural to not want to let it go, but you have to, and its going to ****ing sting like a scrotum full of wasps for a while, but you need to go through it and come out the other side.

Don't worry about going on about it here, but you have to do your best to let the wound heal.


----------



## SofaKing

Money can't buy happiness, only a more comfortable misery. Truth.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Neo said:


> Wow. Hawaii was in a state of panic briefly as everyone got an alert that a ballistic missile was on its way.
> It was a weird feeling to think that this is it, I'm gonna die. I wasn't panicking, just a feeling of inevitability.


 You hear that, Mr Anderson? That is the sound of inevitability. :lol

Seriously though. I had no idea this was even happening. Glad you're OK.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> What I would say about your stuff, and given your last post, as someone who has lost someone they cared a great deal about, and the reasoning wasn't properly explained (until much later) is...
> 
> You have to do your best to move on. Everyone will tell you that. But I had the same impulses as you, to try to find out, to try to fix it, and to keep doing so.
> 
> The problem is, that every time you try to contact her, or find out what went wrong, or go on the internet to find out what happened, you are just ripping the wound open again and again, and you aren't letting it heal. You have to stop all attempts at contact, remove all traces of her, remove her from all social media, everything that reminds you of her or makes you think of her. Throw all of her stuff away. Let the wound heal, it's the only way.
> 
> And it's natural to not want to let it go, but you have to, and its going to ****ing sting like a scrotum full of wasps for a while, but you need to go through it and come out the other side.
> 
> Don't worry about going on about it here, but you have to do your best to let the wound heal.


Thanks for the reply mate. :smile2:


----------



## CNikki

I'm tired of being alone. Even when I am in the presence of others, I still feel so isolated. Then I push them away and then wonder why nobody wants to bother with me. Hell, even among people and communities I share common grounds with I still feel like a foreigner. I've been told that I don't seem like I'm from 'here' (being my environment), which I could take as a good thing since I hate the association of where I live...but at the same time it's so degrading. I'm well used to the fact that I stand out, for better or for worse, but the dissociation that I develop which is prominent in some cases more than others just makes it affect me more than it should. For once I want to feel like I belong somewhere. For once I want to be 'average'.


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> I'm tired of being alone. Even when I am in the presence of others, I still feel so isolated. Then I push them away and then wonder why nobody wants to bother with me. Hell, even among people and communities I share common grounds with I still feel like a foreigner. I've been told that I don't seem like I'm from 'here' (being my environment), which I could take as a good thing since I hate the association of where I live...but at the same time it's so degrading. I'm well used to the fact that I stand out, for better or for worse, but the dissociation that I develop which is prominent in some cases more than others just makes it affect me more than it should. For once I want to feel like I belong somewhere. For once I want to be 'average'.


Same.


----------



## Chevy396

Man, unless you're really starving Mcdonald's sandwiches taste like ***.


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol Danish song lyrics. Second time I'm linking this now today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the mit made you think German?
> 
> edit: lol apparently blöd means stupid in German, blod means blood in Danish though.


Hmmm interesting. I can only hear it through my crappy notebook speakers so it surely doesn't do it justice. I found the video fairly disturbing. Something quite bleak about it all even though I've no idea what they are jibbering on about. I know they are Danish instead of German weirdos now but that isn't much use to people like me.

Is it a cry for help? wtf is going on? More importantly, how did you discover this band and video?

I'm starting to worry about you. Have you spoken to your parents about any of this?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

forever in flux said:


> Hmmm interesting. I can only hear it through my crappy notebook speakers so it surely doesn't do it justice. I found the video fairly disturbing. Something quite bleak about it all even though I've no idea what they are jibbering on about. I know they are Danish instead of German weirdos now but that isn't much use to people like me.
> 
> Is it a cry for help? wtf is going on? More importantly, how did you discover this band and video?
> 
> I'm starting to worry about you. Have you spoken to your parents about any of this?


Think I got recommended it after listening to a song she did with Chelsea Wolfe:






Pretty sure my music tastes are the least worrying thing about me from other's point of view. And this is far from the strangest music video I've watched.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Apparently if a youtube URL ends in the letters "f u Q" the forum thinks you are trying to be clever about swearing without being censored & blocks the embed feature as such



SofaKing said:


> Money can't buy happiness, only a more comfortable misery. Truth.


I could definitely use some comfortable misery financially...


----------



## 0589471

truant said:


> Glad you clarified that. Not the kind of carousel I usually hear about here.


As opposed to the full-scale real life thing you mean? lol


----------



## CNikki

I get jealous when seeing women with a 'perfect shape'. Sure, I'm human and I cave into the 'unrealistic' expectations at times. But I think it has more to do with the grief as to why I get jealous. There was a point in time that I didn't even have to watch what I would eat and I was able to pull off wearing tight shirts that showed it off during the summertime. I didn't have to worry about wearing pants that were too tight either. I wore skirts with the shirt tucked in where it looked like I wore a dress and it showed the perfect hourglass figure. I took that for granted. Could I get it back? Maybe. Not sure with the current circumstances that helped to put this weight on me to begin with. Some portions are going to be harder to get rid of and others I might not be able to unless I get reductions.

Bit of a conceited post. I'll probably end up deleting it sometime later.


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> I sense I'm bothering you, but could just be being paranoid.


No lol :squeeze


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> Think I got recommended it after listening to a song she did with Chelsea Wolfe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure my music tastes are the least worrying thing about me from other's point of view. And this is far from the strangest music video I've watched.


Were they stoned out of their brainboxes when they wrote and recorded that? Laziest song and music video I've seen in a long time, possibly ever. What happened to the drummer?

This is probably a bit before your time, it's slightly different to that dreary crap you posted but it's still european. Furthermore, I've been on this bus and whilst the other tvvats on the bus behaved a bit like Graham Norton in that Father Ted episode in the tiny caravan, I'd still rather be stuck on that bus again than in a hotel room with those two slightly out of focus suicidal arseholes and their retarded cameraman.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

forever in flux said:


> Were they stoned out of their brainboxes when they wrote and recorded that? Laziest song and music video I've seen in a long time, possibly ever. What happened to the drummer?
> 
> This is probably a bit before your time, it's slightly different to that dreary crap you posted but it's still european. Furthermore, I've been on this bus and whilst the other tvvats on the bus behaved a bit like Graham Norton in that Father Ted episode in the tiny caravan, I'd still rather be stuck on that bus again than in a hotel room with those two slightly out of focus suicidal arseholes and their retarded cameraman.


Yeah see I can only listen to that kind of thing ironically or semi-ironically when I'm in a certain mood.

Also had to look up the Father Ted thing lol, you mean when they're all singing. Yeah that's pretty bad.

I do like some of her songs but I'm going to assume you won't like these either XD:


----------



## ShadowOne

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah see I can only listen to that kind of thing ironically or semi-ironically when I'm in a certain mood.
> 
> Also had to look up the Father Ted thing lol, you mean when they're all singing. Yeah that's pretty bad.
> 
> I do like some of her songs but I'm going to assume you won't like these either XD:


chelsea wolfe is awesome. i was going to see her live but it was a monday and im lazy


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah see I can only listen to that kind of thing ironically or semi-ironically when I'm in a certain mood.
> 
> Also had to look up the Father Ted thing lol, you mean when they're all singing. Yeah that's pretty bad.
> 
> I do like some of her songs but I'm going to assume you won't like these either XD:


Lol yeah probably Graham Norton's finest work to date. I think they only made 12 episodes of Father Ted, 18 at most before Ted (can't remember his actual name) dropped dead from a heart attack 

That second song was much better. Reminds me of Cold somewhat. Dunno if you're familiar with them but check out '13 ways to bleed on stage'. IMO it's one of the best metal albums of the early 2000's.


----------



## Ai

I can't stop obsessing about whether or not I'm a good person.

"No" currently has a pretty unhealthy lead...


----------



## forever in flux

Ai said:


> I can't stop obsessing about whether or not I'm a good person.
> 
> "No" currently has a pretty unhealthy lead...


Good and bad people don't exist. Only good and bad actions done by those people exist. Check out Albert Ellis' work. He was a pioneer of CBT, although his work was branded REBT. Seriously, have a look online or buy one of his many books second-hand and you'll understand what I mean.

Your statement / question is nonsense. I'm not saying that to be edgy or cause offense, it literally is nonsense. The question you're asking makes no sense.

PM me if you want to know more about what I'm blabbering on about, but in short you're neither a good or bad person, you're simply a person who acts in 'good' and 'bad' ways - like every other human being that has ever existed


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wish I was intelligent and motivated enough to change the world. I wish I could make people understand what I do. I wish all but a tiny group of people didn't use information for nefarious purposes. I wish people in the trans community would stop engaging in hypocrisy because they're better protected. I wish people weren't so paranoid. I wish I knew how best to solve this issue. I wish this information wouldn't die with me and a small handful of people (it probably will.) I think my brother said something like nothing will get lost now because of the internet, but that's not true because nobody's aware and in an endless sea of information controlled by algorithms controlled by corporations why would they be? Especially when they're invested in ignoring things. I wish discussion wasn't dictated by the Overton Window. Just another cliche. I wish I wasn't so impatient. I wish I knew what to do.


----------



## harrison

Persephone The Dread said:


> *I wish I was intelligent *and motivated enough to change the world. I wish I could make people understand what I do. I wish all but a tiny group of people didn't use information for nefarious purposes. I wish people in the trans community would stop engaging in hypocrisy because they're better protected. I wish people weren't so paranoid. I wish I knew how best to solve this issue. I wish this information wouldn't die with me and a small handful of people (it probably will.) I think my brother said something like nothing will get lost now because of the internet, but that's not true because nobody's aware and in an endless sea of information controlled by algorithms controlled by corporations why would they be? Especially when they're invested in ignoring things. I wish discussion wasn't dictated by the Overton Window. Just another cliche. I wish I wasn't so impatient. I wish I knew what to do.


I have no idea what you're talking about but you do come across on here as intelligent. Motivated - well that's not something I could comment on, of course.

Maybe you could write an old-fashioned book? (I quite like those) Or a blog or an ebook.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

harrison said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about but you do come across on here as intelligent. Motivated - well that's not something I could comment on, of course.
> 
> Maybe you could write an old-fashioned book? (I quite like those) Or a blog or an ebook.


Thanks but no where near enough. I also have huge motivation problems generally. And definitely not ready for that kind of thing yet. I need more information and a better way of framing things and to decide what I want to achieve other than better understanding/compassion.

Right now though I need to take a break from writing about certain topics here, because I'm not doing a good enough job of it. But it's surprising how often related discussions pop up.


----------



## Ai

forever in flux said:


> Good and bad people don't exist. Only good and bad actions done by those people exist. Check out Albert Ellis' work. He was a pioneer of CBT, although his work was branded REBT. Seriously, have a look online or buy one of his many books second-hand and you'll understand what I mean.
> 
> Your statement / question is nonsense. I'm not saying that to be edgy or cause offense, it literally is nonsense. The question you're asking makes no sense.
> 
> PM me if you want to know more about what I'm blabbering on about, but in short you're neither a good or bad person, you're simply a person who acts in 'good' and 'bad' ways - like every other human being that has ever existed


Well, yes. That was more or less what I was referring to, with admittedly simplistic language--my impact on those around me, rather than some innate value judgement. That, of course, does not and can not exist. Intellectually, I also acknowledge the complexity and straight-up relativity of morality... Unfortunately, my neuroses aren't intellectual or rational. :| I just feel like a ****ty, selfish drain on everyone around me, so my brain frantically searches for any and all evidence to that effect. Less philosophical, more self-deprecative by any means necessary. I like to imagine how much better off people would be if I were either not around or never had been (even though that, in itself, is also an arguable concept. But can't stop won't stop.)

#yaaaaymentalillness

 Side ramble: my favorite characters in stories are always the "morally grey" anti-heroes--the ones who are never narratively acknowledged as wholly "good" or "bad"... who can be the antagonist one second, and the unlikely protagonist the next. Those with dimension, complexity, and growth... in short, _people_, rather than plot devices. I've always really enjoyed the morality-play in X-men arcs and I will fully own up to actively rooting for Sylar on Heroes like a good 80% of the time...#noshame

I am not personally cool enough to be a super villain, much less an anti-hero, though... I don't even have an eyepatch and backstory!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Everything is so ****ing expensive and I have no income. :bash


----------



## Johnny Walker

what should i do today


----------



## jolene23

Johnny Walker said:


> what should i do today


Go out with me


----------



## forever in flux

Coincidence said:


> so?
> 
> why is that explanation even important? i mean how it can be beneficial to humanity?
> 
> murderers and rapists are not bad people. they are people who did bad things. WTF?
> 
> is it wrong to call them subhuman scum instead of bad?
> 
> the scum of the earth are not bad people . scum of the earth are people who do bad actions. cuz its not nice to call criminals bad. because they are not bad , they don't exist, because good people are done by bad actions :boogie


I think you've misunderstood me from some kind of SJW perspective. I can assure you that is not where I am coming for, nor my intention.

Please read a couple of Albert Ellis books, 'the myth of self-esteem' talks about this in great depth.

It could benefit humanity hugely given how ignorant and deluded the majority of humanity appears to be - the widespread adoption of religion is a good example, especially within affluent countries like the US of A.

You are correct regarding murderers and rapists, it means they should be segregated from the rest of society for the protection of all us.

Call them whatever you want, I couldn't care a less. Where this information is most beneficial is for SAers and others struggling with mental illness who tend to see themselves as 'all bad' or catastrophise their personal flaws to the point of writing off their entire personalitiies, without viewing their weaknesses as a temporary reflection of how their mental illness makes them behave.

I like to think of it in terms of 'it's not me it's my SA' as I don't always behave the same way and iit s highly context related. People with OCD often say something similar so they can see that their mental illness does not define them, and they would not be behaving in such a way except for their OCD


----------



## Johnny Walker

jolene23 said:


> Go out with me


that aint a bad idea you know :smile2:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Nice and toasty under my blanket ^_^


----------



## SplendidBob

So much stuff to do this week including a 9 am doctors appointment Tomorrow. Can't even find the energy to look into upright MRI's. Just feel exhausted.

On a separate note, I don't even want to go to therapy because someone from that mind cafe will be there in the waiting room and will tell me I should go back. It's nice, in a way, but atm I just can't ****ing handle small talk. I should probably go back there though, I belong with them, I think.

I feel I am heading for a catastrophic collapse. Hopelessness is starting to permeate all of my thoughts.


----------



## Karsten

splendidbob said:


> So much stuff to do this week including a 9 am doctors appointment Tomorrow. Can't even find the energy to look into upright MRI's. Just feel exhausted.
> 
> On a separate note, I don't even want to go to therapy because someone from that mind cafe will be there in the waiting room and will tell me I should go back. It's nice, in a way, but atm I just can't ****ing handle small talk. I should probably go back there though, I belong with them, I think.
> 
> I feel I am heading for a catastrophic collapse. Hopelessness is starting to permeate all of my thoughts.


Hang in there, bob.


----------



## SplendidBob

Karsten said:


> Hang in there, bob.


Thx fella 

Yeah, I think it's just ****ing exhaustion atm. Too much stressful stuff in too short a time. The volunteering stuff probably took a lot more out of me than I thought.

I looked into upright MRI's. Costly. Could reveal the problem in my neck. Likely surgeons wouldn't operate though anyway unless it's severe enough to cause serious pain into the arm.

One to discuss with doctors. Though am not convinced a GP is going to be helpful here.

Probably the best route is going to be more physio and conservative treatment until the pain clinic in May.

Take care of your necks and spines people, really. Do stretching / strengthening exercises and ****. I wouldn't wish this **** on Donald Trump.


----------



## Karsten

splendidbob said:


> Thx fella
> 
> Yeah, I think it's just ****ing exhaustion atm. Too much stressful stuff in too short a time. The volunteering stuff probably took a lot more out of me than I thought.
> 
> I looked into upright MRI's. Costly. Could reveal the problem in my neck. Likely surgeons wouldn't operate though anyway unless it's severe enough to cause serious pain into the arm.
> 
> One to discuss with doctors. Though am not convinced a GP is going to be helpful here.
> 
> Probably the best route is going to be more physio and conservative treatment until the pain clinic in May.
> 
> Take care of your necks and spines people, really. Do stretching / strengthening exercises and ****. I wouldn't wish this **** on Donald Trump.


How exactly did you injure yourself? Just wear and tear over the years, or was it abrupt?


----------



## Sassandclass

Do friendships only ever last a couple years? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forever in flux

splendidbob said:


> So much stuff to do this week including a 9 am doctors appointment Tomorrow. Can't even find the energy to look into upright MRI's. Just feel exhausted.
> 
> On a separate note, I don't even want to go to therapy because someone from that mind cafe will be there in the waiting room and will tell me I should go back. It's nice, in a way, but atm I just can't ****ing handle small talk. I should probably go back there though, I belong with them, I think.
> 
> I feel I am heading for a catastrophic collapse. Hopelessness is starting to permeate all of my thoughts.


I vaguely remember you writing something about possibily being susceptible to Seasonal Affectiven Disorder. Is this still the case and do you UDFSAD lamp help allieviate it?

Might be worth checking and increasing your vitamin D levels. There's some link to SAD but vitamin D has host of other benefits, including releaving depression, immunity to colds, chest infections, and several cancers. Healtjy Origins is an excellent brand, make sure it's vitamin D3 as it's far more bioavailable than D2. 5,000 IU is a good daily dose. 360 capsules for around £13, so it's excellent value for money.

ebay might be your best bet we


----------



## SplendidBob

Karsten said:


> How exactly did you injure yourself? Just wear and tear over the years, or was it abrupt?


Oh years ago, overhead dumbell presses with 30kg dumbells (too heavy for me obv). Pushed out extra rep, head went forward, ouch. Just never seemed to recover.

Probably wear and tear though too, and bad posture when sitting and ****, because my lower back periodically gets screwed as well. My sister has this exact same problem tho (lower back) so probably ****ty spine genes as well. Balls (and tits).



forever in flux said:


> I vaguely remember you writing something about possibily being susceptible to Seasonal Affectiven Disorder. Is this still the case and do you UDFSAD lamp help allieviate it?
> 
> Might be worth checking and increasing your vitamin D levels. There's some link to SAD but vitamin D has host of other benefits, including releaving depression, immunity to colds, chest infections, and several cancers. Healtjy Origins is an excellent brand, make sure it's vitamin D3 as it's far more bioavailable than D2. 5,000 IU is a good daily dose. 360 capsules for around £13, so it's excellent value for money.
> 
> ebay might be your best bet we


Yeah, definitely some seasonal **** with me. Been pretty good this year though, I think this was the massive stress of the volunteering thing (self generated stress naturally, the best kind) and the neck problem.

I have vitamin D caps, am going to be taking them now anyway, and a multi, and some other crap.


----------



## komorikun

Oh god those 4 little ****s belonging to the dopey middle-aged divorced guy who lives in the apartment building next to mine are out again. They are so loud. He tells them not to go far, so they stay right there below the windows screaming. 

I think one of them is actually named Dennis. :sus Dennis the Menace. :lol


----------



## Crisigv

Thinking maybe I should check out earlier than planned.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Thinking maybe I should check out earlier than planned.


Unless you're referring to a hotel, I think it's a horrible idea.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Unless you're referring to a hotel, I think it's a horrible idea.


I know. Just feeling trapped in my own mind.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I should start my workout early and then watch a movie after. Maybe drink too, to finish my bottle of brandy.


----------



## Ai

It's really intriguing how many people get angry whenever anyone says anything negative about the institution of marriage. Like... super hostile. Like, disproportionate-to-the-situation-at-hand hostile. 

I was just reading a post I'd made on this day in 2012 on my Facebook wall a few seconds ago. It started with me praising Mai Yamane's voice, I made some kind of benign inside joke with my sister about marriage, and then it all somehow evolved into one of my longtime friends throwing an absolute HISSY FIT at said sister and her "insecure jealousy" which fuels her "inability to understand love."

It's like experiencing an alternate dimension all over again :lol


----------



## CNikki

As well-intended and altruistic as some people try to be when giving advice, sometimes they do not help. Being overly positive as if it diminishes a person's overall discontentment or fear does not help in terms of how the person 'could' (not should) cope and it tends to bring the opposite effect. Many people think by being given such advice that they are still not capable, hence they back away from the subject matter and let it exacerbate as time goes on, thus it leaves questions unanswered. 

And no, I'm not saying to resort to agreeing with a person when they do have a negative outlook on a situation they find themselves stuck in. Just be empathetic, and relate on some ground if you can. That helps a bit more.


----------



## Arbre

Ai said:


> It's really intriguing how many people get angry whenever anyone says anything negative about the institution of marriage. Like... super hostile. Like, disproportionate-to-the-situation-at-hand hostile.
> 
> I was just reading a post I'd made on this day in 2012 on my Facebook wall a few seconds ago. It started with me praising Mai Yamane's voice, I made some kind of benign inside joke with my sister about marriage, and then it all somehow evolved into one of my longtime friends throwing an absolute HISSY FIT at said sister and her "insecure jealousy" which fuels her "inability to understand love."
> 
> It's like experiencing an alternate dimension all over again :lol


I don't really see the point in getting married, and I'm someone who'd like to spend the rest of my life with one person.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

:sigh


----------



## riverbird

ER is now on Hulu! This is the best day! I used to be obsessed with this show.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

riverbird said:


> ER is now on Hulu! This is the best day! I used to be obsessed with this show.


I'm looking forward to re-watching it too.


----------



## Ai

I can't trust anyone who doesn't think Bob's Burgers is funny.



Arbre said:


> I don't really see the point in getting married, and I'm someone who'd like to spend the rest of my life with one person.


My opinions are dubious and complicated at best.


----------



## Chevy396

Those legs...






And how does she drive?


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> Ew! I hate spiders. Did you kill it? lol


Yep :serious:


----------



## tea111red

riverbird said:


> ER is now on Hulu! This is the best day! I used to be obsessed with this show.


lol, i've always liked that show's theme song and the opening credits.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

y

Also it took me until the third watch of this trailer before I realised they were British. It's very American (because Netflix maybe?) No one really has pools here, the diner is a thing and the trees are off. I'm confused.

The only bit that looks unambiguously British are when they're sitting at 0:42 and 0:53 that building.


----------



## funnynihilist

Oh to live on sugar mountain,
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can't be 20 on sugar mountain,
Though your thinking that your leaving there too soon.


----------



## funnynihilist

Don't let it bring you down, it's only castles burning.


----------



## CNikki

I'm going to cry if what I 'think' is true is, well...true.


----------



## mt moyt

what can i wear for smart casual if i dont have a polo shirt


----------



## forever in flux

mt moyt said:


> what can i wear for smart casual if i dont have a polo shirt


Charity shop shirt under an unbranded t-shirt?

You can buy cheap shirts from Primark, Peacocks etc for around £5-£10. Might look obviously cheap on it's own but under a half decent jumper it can look fairly smart and no-one would suspect a biscuit 

What do you need to wear smart casual for anyway mate? Wedding, funeral, job interview?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

forever in flux said:


> This was on Channel 4 less than two months ago you bloody idiot. Yes it's very Americanish and generally silly but I enjoyed the first episode and I don't care who knows it.


Lol I stopped watching actual TV a while ago. It seems like it's aimed at edge lord teenagers, so it makes sense that I would feel personally targeted by the trailer despite being almost a decade on and apparently the book it's based on was set in the US so I guess that makes sense.


----------



## mt moyt

forever in flux said:


> Charity shop shirt under an unbranded t-shirt?
> 
> You can buy cheap shirts from Primark, Peacocks etc for around £5-£10. Might look obviously cheap on it's own but under a half decent jumper it can look fairly smart and no-one would suspect a biscuit
> 
> What do you need to wear smart casual for anyway mate? Wedding, funeral, job interview?


just my job. im back in my country now, so no Primark here unfortunately.
Think ill just go slightly formal with a shirt no tie. after i see what people wear, ill maybe change it a little


----------



## forever in flux

mt moyt said:


> just my job. im back in my country now, so no Primark here unfortunately.
> Think ill just go slightly formal with a shirt no tie. after i see what people wear, ill maybe change it a little


Fair enough, didn't realise you were Welsh, apologies.

Yeah shirt without a tie should be smart enough. So long as it's tucked in of course I can't see there being a problem. Myself and some of the orher people I worked with dressed like that and most people said we looked cool as a cucumber - no-one ever complained either, operly nor to our faces.

Good luck in your new job, hope all goes well.

I guess this is your first job since leaving Uni then? All the best


----------



## vela

Will she write me back? I hope so & soon.


----------



## harrison

It's amazing how powerful the sense of smell is. I was walking in the city today and walked through an area I don't usually walk in - expensive hotels, very expensive shops etc - and the smell of the place really hit me. I stayed in one of those hotels one time I was high as a kite. You could literally smell the money - nice perfume, beautiful clothes etc. I hated it. 

A very powerful feeling and very frightening.


----------



## harrison

I hate living on my own - and I'd like to be able to work again. There must be something I could do.


----------



## funnynihilist

Just woke up from a dream where I sat down with the ceo of yahoo.com and told them all the reasons why I quit using the site years ago. 
I mean, wtf? How does my brain come up with these things?


----------



## mt moyt

forever in flux said:


> Fair enough, didn't realise you were Welsh, apologies.
> 
> Yeah shirt without a tie should be smart enough. So long as it's tucked in of course I can't see there being a problem. Myself and some of the orher people I worked with dressed like that and most people said we looked cool as a cucumber - no-one ever complained either, operly nor to our faces.
> 
> Good luck in your new job, hope all goes well.
> 
> I guess this is your first job since leaving Uni then? All the best


lol nah not Welsh

thanks! yeah i did a bit of retail as well but that was just a temp job


----------



## EarthDominator

How long will it take before my mind breaks down. Or, more accurately, my body, since my mind never breaks. 

Just scared and alone right now. :rain


----------



## Chevy396

It's really interesting how your fear of death starts to go away as soon as you start caring about another person. I guess it reminds us of how we are all connected, even in death.


----------



## Rhythmbat

I should totally start an online casino.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I love you Girl Without a Shadow


----------



## The Library of Emma

Ominous Indeed said:


> I love you Girl Without a Shadow


----------



## Wren611

I'm looking forward to using my new washing liquid tonight. Am I really that boring?


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Lord..

How much longer will it take before i win the lottery?

I mean seriously..

If i had won through reasoning of Kismet, i would be rich by now..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Word to the wise..

if you're already highly libidinous..

do NOT take pumpkin seed oil..


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I can't wait for my parents' stupid house renovation to end. I freaking hate it when my daily routine gets disrupted, or when strangers come into our house or when things that are not supposed to be all over the place are all over the place. And all of that is happening right now.
I wanted to go hiking alone for the first time and now I can't because there is so much mess and work to do and I can't just leave.
This is freaking stupid. Just go to a freaking vacation instead. Buy some nice stuff. Why the hell do you have to do all this ****ing mess that takes forever to clean and sort out???? Just how ****ing bored are you?
@forever in flux You're welcome dude.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I did my best, that's all I can do.


----------



## tea111red

solutionx said:


> It's really interesting how your fear of death starts to go away as soon as you start caring about another person. I guess it reminds us of how we are all connected, even in death.


yes....i did find once i started working around sick and dying people that the fear diminished significantly.

it is still really bizarre to me how people are here one second and then gone the next, though. probably have not been desensitized enough? or i don't understand enough?

:stu

the human experience is weird.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I spent so much time on those posts and the thread was deleted.

Not that anyone read my posts anyway they just ignored to continue their sheepery and repeating points that are ultimately irrelevant to what I'm trying to say.

I never liked the 'if homosexuality isn't innate the Christians are right we can cure it thing' either because: No, lol. Personality disorders are (once again a genetic thing shared environment effects are minimal on personality but we ignore this, and give more compassion BECAUSE SOMEONE TOLD ME IT HAD A NAME written in a book that is constantly changing and highly debateable) essentially uncurable only managable to varying degrees. And secondly why? Because the Christians told you? Because it's something that has to be cured sans biology anyway?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

forever in flux said:


> **** me I've been awake for almost 3 consecutive nights now except for brief periods of passing out. This was never my original intention and I'm sorry for all the hurt that I've caused.
> 
> I don't know how much longer I can keep going, I've got another bottle of wine to get through but I'm not making any promises. Remember, this is a work day so please show a little respect you *****s.
> 
> I'd like to thank my parents for putting up with me despite my obvious and open hostility towards you. I'm still awaiting an answer as to why no contraception was used to prevent my conception. Nor, why I wasn't aborted as soon or shortly after you realised that you'd foolishly created yet another life, despite your clear incompetence at bringing up my other siblings. WTF were you thinking you horny fools? I'd like to leave but I can't now for obvious reasons, you sh!thouses!
> 
> Thanks to all my fans. Especially the first of the Kevins and @Amon. Your love and respect means the world to me and whilst I frequently get irritated by all the PMs you keep sending me, I know you mean well and always appreciate your pitiful attempts at love and respect.
> 
> Thanks to all the sexy people on here, there are too many to name but it's obvious who you are, just look in the mirror
> 
> *Thanks to The Marilyn Manson and band.*
> 
> Thanks to the one who lives in or near Scotland. Thanks to the southern chaps. Thanks to all of the Americans - far too many to thank individually. Thanks to the Iranian eggman - one love you [email protected]  Thanks to Macho Man Randy Savage, Brett the Hitman Hart (RIP), and the original Undertaker - not the motorcycle ******* idiot they turned you into, I never liked that iteration, but the original Undertaken was basically The Terminator from the first movie and meant a lot to me during the best years of my childhood.
> 
> Finally, thanks to Doug Stanhope for all the joy you've brought us. I know you frequently lurk on this forum you [email protected]  and although your recent material isn't as good as the older stuff, it's still far above any other comics out there
> 
> I really feel quite ill now


dying.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Searching for words...9%...16%....54%....71%...failed to find words.


----------



## tea111red

^will kind of be like me if i manage to get the energy to get outside today.

edit: i'm trying to find a better pic.... :um

edit #2: maybe this one will work?


----------



## SplendidBob

Feeling a bit more back on track today. Weird therapy session though. She was different. A bit grumpy.


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> yes....i did find once i started working around sick and dying people that the fear diminished significantly.
> 
> it is still really bizarre to me how people are here one second and then gone the next, though. probably have not been desensitized enough? or i don't understand enough?
> 
> :stu
> 
> the human experience is weird.


Agreed lol. Very weird sometimes.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> Lord..
> 
> How much longer will it take before i win the lottery?
> 
> I mean seriously..
> 
> If i had won through reasoning of Kismet, i would be rich by now..


After you spend about $1million on tickets, you will probably have won $750,000. My math might be slightly off, but I think that's close.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2192080400933790



:rofl is this you my friend?


----------



## tea111red

she doesn't have her glasses on.....


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> I spent so much time on those posts and the thread was deleted.


Came here to comment on the same thing. There were some good posts in that thread and I never made copies of mine. As if half the forum isn't trolling anyway.

I read all your posts, and I read a lot of the pages you link, but I don't have time to read and comment on everything because stupid work.

It is a shame that we can't have reasonable discussions about most of these subjects. Not only because they're interesting topics, but also because the way we currently frame them leads to a lot of unnecessary hostility and pain.

(Also very curious about the moderated part of your post, lol.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> Came here to comment on the same thing. There were some good posts in that thread and I never made copies of mine. As if half the forum isn't trolling anyway.
> 
> I read all your posts, and I read a lot of the pages you link, but I don't have time to read and comment on everything because stupid work.
> 
> It is a shame that we can't have reasonable discussions about most of these subjects. Not only because they're interesting topics, but also because the way we currently frame them leads to a lot of unnecessary hostility and pain.
> 
> (Also very curious about the moderated part of your post, lol.)


Oh that's OK I didn't mean you actually since you did respond to what I was saying, and I know I linked tons of stuff and it's not accessible but it's just frustrating when you type a lot to someone but they don't really address any of it and continue on.

But anyway I can't discuss it properly because I get too frustrated.

I can't remember exactly what I posted now but I think they just edited out a single line where I used the word **** but I can't remember what I said. Probably couldn't post it again if I do either. >.>


----------



## tarzeena

I'm thinking about how I _reeally_ wish I had a job. I've been unemployed for over a year and I'm starting to go crazy not having anything to do. I've had a few interviews since my last job but I always bomb them... Just really hoping I get something soon. I'm also thinking about getting some Chinese food.


----------



## discoveryother

tarzeena said:


> I'm thinking about how I _reeally_ wish I had a job. I've been unemployed for over a year and I'm starting to go crazy not having anything to do. I've had a few interviews since my last job but I always bomb them... Just really hoping I get something soon. I'm also thinking about getting some Chinese food.


me too, i need to get a job 

not the chinese food though, i'm racist against those dirty chinese people


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need 50 subscriptions on my YouTube page before I can change the URL. It’s annoying cause I don’t want to start a new page from scratch


----------



## anxious87

I'm feeling worthless but hopefully the feeling will pass.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Donald Dump truck


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> The on ramps are fun here! They feel like rollercoasters. haha.


One of those moments when a person wants to say Weeeeeeeee.   :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> One of those moments when a person wants to say Weeeeeeeee.   :grin2:


yes, that's what i said in my head as i drove on it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> yes, that's what i said in my head as i drove on it.


That's awesome.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Time to punch out, maybe.


----------



## komorikun

What is up with that one sentence per paragraph writing style?

And it's often "Stream of consciousness." My crazy aunt writes that way and I notice some people here do it too.


----------



## Sus y

komorikun said:


> What is up with that one sentence per paragraph writing style?
> 
> And it's often "Stream of consciousness." My crazy aunt writes that way and I notice some people here do it too.


I wondering the same :con

I don't get it

Seems like this? But no idea...

There must be an explination, the phone screen cheating on the eyes?


----------



## discoveryother

komorikun said:


> What is up with that one sentence per paragraph writing style?
> 
> And it's often "Stream of consciousness." My crazy aunt writes that way and I notice some people here do it too.


idk, people don't think in paragraphs. sometimes i start a new paragraph and i realise there's no reason to. and then people will complain about the text wall if there aren't any paragraphs. but where the hell do you start a new paragraph when you're just writing what's in your head? one thing just leads onto another.


----------



## komorikun

andy1984thesecond said:


> idk, people don't think in paragraphs. sometimes i start a new paragraph and i realise there's no reason to. and then people will complain about the text wall if there aren't any paragraphs. but where the hell do you start a new paragraph when you're just writing what's in your head? one thing just leads onto another.


I mean, yeah it's much better than a wall of text (which the new users like to do when they write their whole life story and then disappear after 3 days) but it's kind of weird. I notice that especially older people (age 40+) like to do the one sentence per paragraph thing.


----------



## tea111red

komorikun said:


> What is up with that one sentence per paragraph writing style?
> 
> And it's often "Stream of consciousness." My crazy aunt writes that way and I notice some people here do it too.


it's a way of organizing thoughts and making points.

quit criticizing people on here and your passive aggressiveness. as if you aren't crazy yourself.


----------



## discoveryother

komorikun said:


> I mean, yeah it's much better than a wall of text (which the new users like to do when they write their whole life story and then disappear after 3 days) but it's kind of weird. I notice that especially older people (age 40+) like to do the one sentence per paragraph thing.


i guess that's why they join, to say their life story. and then they're new so they can't edit posts yet. maybe they leave for days because people are angry for text wall but they can't fix it? i hardly write anything anymore. i'm just trying to let people know i still exist or something. my posts don't have much content. but i'm interested in why people still bother to capitalise anything. i haven't done it for years unless its for something more formal.


----------



## tea111red

go away.


----------



## Flora20

Wish there was someone who cared..


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Flora20 said:


> Wish there was someone who cared..


:hug


----------



## komorikun

andy1984thesecond said:


> i guess that's why they join, to say their life story. and then they're new so they can't edit posts yet. maybe they leave for days because people are angry for text wall but they can't fix it? i hardly write anything anymore. i'm just trying to let people know i still exist or something. my posts don't have much content. but i'm interested in why people still bother to capitalise anything. i haven't done it for years unless its for something more formal.


I forgot about the not being able to edit thing.

I'm used to capitalizing things so. Only time I don't bother to capitalize is when I'm texting and sometimes when doing instant messenger. Texting is so tedious. I'm super slow at it.

I looked at my aunt's writing again and actually she doesn't do the one sentence per paragraph thing. Just very little punctuation and total stream of consciousness. Here is an example of her writing:



> today is today - tomorrow tomorrow - i dont think i will be able to say whre i am very much longer but my son yesterday said - the woman i am renting from is moving right now - and he is staying there - rather than at his lady claires - iguess he is taking care of him - yes! - and i am sure that i am the butt of some of the issues twixt and i am his mother - and i wanted him so togo to school - and herefused - talking a s a young teen to vets who lived inthe woods here - from vietnam era and he saw education as false back then - and went rasta - and i founda rock for him yesterday at a rock place in ashland - a fireopal from ethiopia - to put in his sock - hewill like it - and scissors for tying fliessomeday - i hope he appreiciates my interest in truth - and does not harbor confusion at my fatigue and pain - as iread yeasterday from pema chodron - when we suffer it proves we re real - i feel very real - and hope my bro did as well at his time to cross over - i willb e there someday - and all ofus - need peace to make it a loving transition - and a lovin legcy - blessings on us all - me


----------



## discoveryother

komorikun said:


> I forgot about the not being able to edit thing.
> 
> I'm used to capitalizing things so. Only time I don't bother to capitalize is when I'm texting and sometimes when doing instant messenger. Texting is so tedious. I'm super slow at it.
> 
> I looked at my aunt's writing again and actually she doesn't do the one sentence per paragraph thing. Just very little punctuation and total stream of consciousness. Here is an example of her writing:


hm i like the lack of capitals  but full stops are still a thing. dashes make it look weird. maybe letting go of punctuation is the next step in my evolution. i'm not there yet.


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> I spent so much time on those posts and the thread was deleted.
> 
> Not that anyone read my posts anyway they just ignored to continue their sheepery and repeating points that are ultimately irrelevant to what I'm trying to say.
> 
> I never liked the 'if homosexuality isn't innate the Christians are right we can cure it thing' either because: No, lol. Personality disorders are (once again a genetic thing shared environment effects are minimal on personality but we ignore this, and give more compassion BECAUSE SOMEONE TOLD ME IT HAD A NAME written in a book that is constantly changing and highly debateable) essentially uncurable only managable to varying degrees. And secondly why? Because the Christians told you? Because it's something that has to be cured sans biology anyway?


I love how homosexuality is apparently mentioned in the bibbbell (and God's problem with it) roughly the same amount as the book insists that you stay away from and don't consume seafood. At least God had his priorities right, he was obviously taking the piss, but millions (billions?) of people throughout history have got major hangups about homosexuality as a result. It's beyond retarded. I don't have anything to add about Christians' ridiculous position regarding this issue that doubtlessly hasn't been said in many better ways, many times before.

It's why the fundaMENTALISTS are correct about one thing; we are living in the end times. These retards gladly adopt the fruits of scientific research but outright reject it's methods, including man made climate change, and in the process are bringing about their collective wetdream of armageddon but not quite as they imagined it.

I'd love to see their gormless faces when they finally realise Superman isn't coming back to save them, as either the nukes start falling (if we're lucky) or more likely industrial society collapses and all hell breaks loose as we fight for the few remaining resources whilst pitifully struggling to stave off starvation.

It's amusing to me because I've become increasingly misanthropic in the last few years. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a sadist, I like or at least don't often dislike most people on an individual basis, and I don't want people to suffer needlessly, but humanity as a whole is so dumb that it's pretty amusing to me that despite all of our progress in understanding ourselves (I mean the fact of evolution predominantly) and the Universe (newtonian physics, string theory, space travel, telescopes, and many other things I'm not intelligent enough to fully understand).

Before the internet and postal networks go down globally ensure you have a fairly safe and painless escape for you and your loved ones. The information you need is easily available on the internet. My first choice is phenobarbitol, anti-sickness tablets, and a purity test for the barbituates. My second choice is a rig of 100% helium hooked up to a gas/facemask. Bear in mind that manufacturers are now diluting helpful gases with oxygen so that people can't use them to relieve their suffering. The book 'peaceful pill' provides much of this information but the latest copy is prohibitively expensive, so try to pick up an older copy if you're interested, or use Google wisely and aquire the most useful information for free.

If your order goes wrong close to the end or some other kind of contingency issue arises then buy yourself a nice sturdy rope and learn how to tie a noose before it's too late. I've heard that it cuts the blood supply to your brain in only a few seconds and is a relatively painless way to die - compared with poison, throwing yourself off a tall building, burning alive etc.

Don't use any of this information to do anything harmful before our collective time is up. Chances are reasonably high that you'll **** it up and leave yourself permanently brain damaged and disabled.

Also, much as I resent being born, the reality is that I'm here now and by ending my life early I will likely collectively do more damage to others than the pain I've experienced personally. That's unfair as obviously none of us asked to be here. As your favourite pig face-*****er often said 'we're all in this together!' so don't be a d!ck & add to someone else's suffering considerably before our inevitable demise. If you hate your life / existence then just be glad that it'll be over soonish and it's possible no-one else will be forced to play this stupid game either.

Whilst we're all trapped here, let's at least try to help and comfort each other. It's an unfortunate situation no doubt but at least compassion towards yourself and others can soften the blow. It feels good and is generally a win-win situation for all involved.
@Persephone The Dread whilst I believe your post/complaint was directed at the religious for not being interested in entering into a debate with you and therefore ignoring what you have to say... If I've misunderstood you and you were making a general point then please know that I at least am interested in your thoughts on things and find you to one of the more interesting and entertaining forum members. You've made me question my thoughts on a few things, namely around gender identity, I like the cut of jib despite your questionable taste in music 

Also, are you based in or near Scotland? I thought I saw you mention something regarding your location along those lines. Appreciate you may want to keep your location secret (outside of being based in the UK), even so it was you I was refering to when I wrote my list of forum members I appreciate.

See I told you I was going to stop posting *** related posts and try being more of a pretentious t!t for a bit. I hope this post fulfills my promise.

Kind regards,

You arse


----------



## coeur_brise

Tengo una foto de ti.. Que beso cada noche antes de dormir. :cry 
I'll miss you. Probably forever.


----------



## CNikki

Did I _really_ have to get up? :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

* *






forever in flux said:


> I love how homosexuality is apparently mentioned in the bibbbell (and God's problem with it) roughly the same amount as the book insists that you stay away from and don't consume seafood. At least God had his priorities right, he was obviously taking the piss, but millions (billions?) of people throughout history have got major hangups about homosexuality as a result. It's beyond retarded. I don't have anything to add about Christians' ridiculous position regarding this issue that doubtlessly hasn't been said in many better ways, many times before.


Tbh I think the dislike of homosexuality predates the bible the instinctive dislike of differences coupled with some kind of sex repulsion in heterosexual males. I don't know to what degree this repulsion is socialised vs innate (probably a mix of both,) since in many cultures even now and in the past it was actually considered OK to have sex with say an effeminate homosexual guy or third gender person as a straight guy or historically someone who is below a certain age so they still looked youthful, and basically anything that doesn't involve being the receptive partner isn't/wasn't 'gay' or an affront to character either in such cultures. But in Christianity it ties it into morality and makes everything that isn't reproductive sex a sin, and we still kind of have that ingrained into Western culture though the stigma is actually gradually being eradicated. However there haven't been any cultures where homosexuality was fully accepted, or unstigmatised, or that didn't see some kinds of samesex relationships as wrong.



> It's why the fundaMENTALISTS are correct about one thing; we are living in the end times. These retards gladly adopt the fruits of scientific research but outright reject it's methods, including man made climate change, and in the process are bringing about their collective wetdream of armageddon but not quite as they imagined it.
> 
> I'd love to see their gormless faces when they finally realise Superman isn't coming back to save them, as either the nukes start falling (if we're lucky) or more likely industrial society collapses and all hell breaks loose as we fight for the few remaining resources whilst pitifully struggling to stave off starvation.


When you think about the Fermi paradox (the where are the aliens? paradox) One possible explanation for why we haven't encountered them is that species tend to wipe themselves out before creating interstellar transportation. Michio Kaku kind of discusses that in this video (though this explanation is a bit anthropocentric):








> It's amusing to me because I've become increasingly misanthropic in the last few years. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a sadist, I like or at least don't often dislike most people on an individual basis, and I don't want people to suffer needlessly, but humanity as a whole is so dumb that it's pretty amusing to me that despite all of our progress in understanding ourselves (I mean the fact of evolution predominantly) and the Universe (newtonian physics, string theory, space travel, telescopes, and many other things I'm not intelligent enough to fully understand).


Yeah I've become pretty misanthropic as well, but it depends on my mood. I have a lot of angry and sometimes violent thoughts at times though as well directed at myself and others.



> Before the internet and postal networks go down globally ensure you have a fairly safe and painless escape for you and your loved ones. The information you need is easily available on the internet. My first choice is *phenobarbitol*, anti-sickness tablets, and a purity test for the *barbituates*. * My second choice is a rig of 100% helium* hooked up to a gas/facemask. Bear in mind that manufacturers are now diluting helpful gases with oxygen so that people can't use them to relieve their suffering. The book 'peaceful pill' provides much of this information but the latest copy is prohibitively expensive, so try to pick up an older copy if you're interested, or use Google wisely and aquire the most useful information for free.


Yes it's interesting that you bring that up, I made a note of that after someone I know who's.. Good with certain things, mentioned that to someone else as a potential suicide method a couple of months ago. Thinking about it they also mentioned barbituates and inert gas asphyxiation.... They seemed to prefer nitrogen over helium... This is strongly against forum rules btw.

Also this post sure did escalate.



> Also, much as I resent being born, the reality is that I'm here now and by ending my life early I will likely collectively do more damage to others than the pain I've experienced personally. That's unfair as obviously none of us asked to be here. As your favourite pig face-*****er often said 'we're all in this together!' so don't be a d!ck & add to someone else's suffering considerably before our inevitable demise. If you hate your life / existence then just be glad that it'll be over soonish and it's possible no-one else will be forced to play this stupid game either.
> 
> Whilst we're all trapped here, let's at least try to help and comfort each other. It's an unfortunate situation no doubt but at least compassion towards yourself and others can soften the blow. It feels good and is generally a win-win situation for all involved.


Yeah that's part of why I don't. But, I do have other reasons to stick around, like non existence being forever and this being all I have.



> @Persephone The Dread whilst I believe your post/complaint was directed at the religious for not being interested in entering into a debate with you and therefore ignoring what you have to say... If I've misunderstood you and you were making a general point then please know that I at least am interested in your thoughts on things and find you to one of the more interesting and entertaining forum members. You've made me question my thoughts on a few things, namely around gender identity, I like the cut of jib despite your questionable taste in music


It actually wasn't, that part of my post was referencing a point that someone made in a thread involving a common argument from Christians but they're not one, but they did mostly ignore everything I'd written. It was far too long and clearly discussing what I was with people who aren't interested in the topic on a forum isn't going to work. I was just annoyed by eh, no point writing about it here. Stuff.

Also thanks, my taste in music is clearly the best though  (I actually listen to a lot of different stuff, because I listen to tons of music.)

Also guess what I'm listening to now?






Bet you love this lmfao.



> Also, are you based in or near Scotland? I thought I saw you mention something regarding your location along those lines. Appreciate you may want to keep your location secret (outside of being based in the UK), even so it was you I was refering to when I wrote my list of forum members I appreciate.
> 
> See I told you I was going to stop posting *** related posts and try being more of a pretentious t!t for a bit. I hope this post fulfills my promise.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> You arse


I mean you say that but you did finish this message with arse.

I don't live near Scotland you might be mixing me up with a couple of other posters, I think maybe Cloud Chaser lives near Scotland or is a Northerner (can't remember,) and another poster might have lived there once or? But they're a Southerner either way, then there's another poster who is from and lives in Scotland.

Having said that I have made many posts about highland cows, and probably other Scottish things so.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Well looks like I'm addicted to different kinds of pickles now.


----------



## funnynihilist

Here comes more snow. Its been a rough winter,


----------



## Lohikaarme

Wren611 said:


> I'm looking forward to using my new washing liquid tonight. Am I really that boring?


I've done that too (What? It smelled really good :bah). Such adventurous lives we lead :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Its snowing here! Crazy!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Both are important but I can only afford one option...come toss I guess


----------



## komorikun

paranoia


----------



## SplendidBob

I legit need a man bag. The only tolerable ones to my fashion sense are holdalls though and they are too massive for my needs.

Also my beard is dry. A sign of something? Something terrible to come?


----------



## SplendidBob

This guy has a ****ing massive number of fragrances. I have his number 1 as well interestingly. (almost indistinguishable from aventus).


----------



## Wren611

Lohikaarme said:


> I've done that too (What? It smelled really good :bah). Such adventurous lives we lead :lol


I bought this one because it smells amazing! But I discovered after I read your reply earlier, that it was a fabric conditioner, not a washing liquid, and I forgot to put washing powder in with it. So, my clothes smelt great after I pulled them out the machine last night, but they hadn't been washed lol. I had to call my mum and ask her for help, look through the washing machine instructions, and then I figured it all out.  They've been washed properly now!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm thinking about going on a strict diet. It would be good for a change.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a phone from dad & the universe laughed saying “ain’t nothing free” & burned $45 of $60 meant for our food...


----------



## camokay

I hate daylight savings. I want more daylight


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s tedious work changing the URL’s of my music/poetry pages & updating them


----------



## tea111red

watching this makes me a little anxious.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to stop living insecure and ashamed.


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> watching this makes me a little anxious.


Lmao


----------



## SplendidBob

Ugh, every damn day I wake up with this feeling of fatigue / exhaustion and its such a struggle to get out of bed and actually do anything. Not that I actually do do much lol.

Also, binge eating 3 nights in a row now, that's well into danger territory. Need to somehow get a hold of that or my weight is going to spiral out of control again.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Ugh, every damn day I wake up with this feeling of fatigue / exhaustion and its such a struggle to get out of bed and actually do anything. Not that I actually do do much lol.
> 
> Also, binge eating 3 nights in a row now, that's well into danger territory. Need to somehow get a hold of that or my weight is going to spiral out of control again.


Feel the same, but I'm barley eating at the mo and doing **** all.

Ate only a Boost bar yesterday. :/


----------



## Lohikaarme

It's gonna take a while to wean off the [color] typing habit in every post.


----------



## Johnny Walker

Thinking about my future, the things i did so far, why i did them, could i have done something different. Will i make it in my new job, will i be able to actually work this ? Im still a trainee in probation...I'm thinking all this and I don't really care, my mind is exhausted.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've signed up to the cities SA meetup group. Sick to death of feeling like **** and I need real people to talk to.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

****ing hell, you know you're mad when Guardians of the Galaxy 2 makes you emotional. lol

I feel raw.


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> I've signed up to the cities SA meetup group. Sick to death of feeling like **** and I need real people to talk to.


Good on ya mate . Try to force yourself to go (you will probably have to, **** that matters always seems to need to be forced). Sucks tho lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Good on ya mate . Try to force yourself to go (you will probably have to, **** that matters always seems to need to be forced). Sucks tho lol.


Like you, I'm avoidant as hell, and putting in effort is a huge issue unless I know it's gonna be fun.

If it's gonna be good, my mood goes through the roof!

I need to join a dating site as well and just own that I'm unemployed and live at my folks house, and see where I can get. lol

Being unemployed and living here are my main issues! I'd put myself out their much more if I could actually hold down a damn job and get my own place.

Wish I was like my mother who always loved going to work and got pleasure from chatting to anyone.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

tea111red said:


> watching this makes me a little anxious.


me too??

:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I'm hungry?

But instead of eating for nutrition?

I want a great big giant peanut buster parfait with extra peanuts on it, man!!!



http://imgur.com/Y2SHS


----------



## Canadian Brotha

None to be done


----------



## Lohikaarme

Wren611 said:


> I bought this one because it smells amazing! But I discovered after I read your reply earlier, that it was a fabric conditioner, not a washing liquid, and I forgot to put washing powder in with it. So, my clothes smelt great after I pulled them out the machine last night, but they hadn't been washed lol. I had to call my mum and ask her for help, look through the washing machine instructions, and then I figured it all out.  They've been washed properly now!


Yayy! Second time's the charm evidently 

That reminds me... I was baking a vegan cake once and I forgot to add the sunflower oil. I must have spent 30 minutes at the bare minimum tasting it once I got it out of the oven to attempt to figure out why it had tasted so bland :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fish with ketchup is a funny combination for food when you really think about it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Fish with ketchup is a funny combination for food when you really think about it.


 I like Costco's fish sticks and I always eat them with ketchup. I can only eat three of them at a time (diabetes) but they're nice.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm throwing a party tonight. It involves watching TV in bed alone with a bottle of Irish cream. I'm such a badass.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

solutionx said:


> I'm throwing a party tonight. It involves watching TV in bed alone with a bottle of Irish cream. I'm such a badass.


 That's a unique name for a lube.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's a unique name for a lube.


I wouldn't know.


----------



## tea111red

my mom claims she has no money yet she gets a package at least every other day. when i say something about her claims and what i've witnessed, she starts up w/ her threats again. her lying and other nasty behavior makes me sick!!!!!


----------



## zonebox

I really should take the Christmas lights down, I really like the multiple colors though, and how dim the room is when I just leave them on.


----------



## Crisigv

I want to go shower, but it hurts to stand in one spot right now. Ugh


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I want to go shower, but it hurts to stand in one spot right now. Ugh


Hope its nothing serious :squeeze


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I like Costco's fish sticks and I always eat them with ketchup. I can only eat three of them at a time (diabetes) but they're nice.


Oh, that sucks. :/ Sorry to hear. I've been to Costco's three times before. They have all kinds of stuff there.


----------



## Chevy396

Just sitting here thinking about how I wasted a decade of my young adult life simply because I got my heart broken and my ego bruised. I hope I've become immune to that now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'smooth rose flavour truffle encased in milk chocolate'

See this is why I'm not a fan of boxed chocolates, this actually tastes like soap inside.

I can tell this is going to stay stuck in my head. And it's so repetitive and simple (and that's why,) Why did I click on it.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Hope its nothing serious :squeeze


I don't know, haven't gone to the doctor yet. It's not getting better. Thanks


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I don't know, haven't gone to the doctor yet. It's not getting better. Thanks


Eek....praying for you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Anxiety & depression are stealing my soul


----------



## Chevy396

I'm a couple of years too old to be accepted into the military. This makes me feel like a failure. I'm sure there is a psychological reason why I just started wishing I could join again, now that I'm starting to get too old. I can't help but wonder though, if I were able to get my old mentor and every other relative or childhood friend of mine to pull a few strings with his buddies, if it's still possible.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

solutionx said:


> I'm a couple of years too old to be accepted into the military. This makes me feel like a failure. I'm sure there is a psychological reason why I just started wishing I could join again, now that I'm starting to get too old.


I think it's like when you suddenly get motivation to do things just before you're going to sleep. Or why some women have a 'biological clock' or why even people with extreme executive dysfunction usually get the urge to complete things at the last minute.


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think it's like when you suddenly get motivation to do things just before you're going to sleep. Or why some women have a 'biological clock' or why even people with extreme executive dysfunction usually get the urge to complete things at the last minute.


Yeah, something like that. If I can't be a badass now, I never will be. I guess it's the beginning of a midlife crisis.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Persephone The Dread, I know its an insult, but I want to become an edgelord.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> @Persephone The Dread, I know its an insult, but I want to become an edgelord.


lol I call (I actually typed cool here accidentally,) myself one all the time.






because permanent teenager

I played Reaper in Overwatch


----------



## SplendidBob

@Persephone The Dread

Did I ever tell you that Game of Thrones isn't as good as the Film Willow?
Also, people would be much better off if we still lived as hunter gatherer groups.

That's all I have edgy wise


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> Did I ever tell you that Game of Thrones isn't as good as the Film Willow?
> Also, people would be much better off if we still lived as hunter gatherer groups.
> 
> That's all I have edgy wise


Start listening to this edgelord playlist I just found

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWGFhSFryOyrOhAL_yytbYJFjxs7EVf7H

Wow some of those song titles don't fit at all. Wake me up when September ends? That's not even _Green Day's _ edgiest song.

I feel like this must be the height of edge since it combines both 'lets go back in time Hunter-Gatherer' with 'and reverse dominance hierarchy'

https://www.jstor.org/stable/2743665?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents

http://www.morality2.com/morality2/hierarchy-in-the-forest-the-evolution-of-egalitarian-behavio.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominance_hierarchy#Reverse

I don't think I actually watched Willow but Game of Thrones was really good until I stopped watching at season 4 (still need to catch up.)

edit: The only My Chemical Romance song in that playlist is Welcome to the Black Parade. OK so if you're going to include them at all.... **** OK on behalf of the poor child that made that playlist I must correct this.































OK, so many choices.


----------



## Blue Dino

There is this one house near me I walked by often, that every time I happen to walk past, a small bright light will flash at the exact moment and exact spot I walk by. I always thought it was just a flicker of an exterior light bulb going bad. After so many times, tonight it finally hit me of what it could be. 

I have a feeling that is not legal.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Escape is either temporary or permanent


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Sorry to those I've not replied to. Feel exhausted and tbh need to get off this site, because it's just a miserable comfort zone where I'm repeating myself and getting no where with anything.

I'm just hiding away and wasting time on here.

There's a world out their and this site should be used as a tool to get better and nothing more, and so many of us aren't doing that.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Fish with ketchup is a funny combination for food when you really think about it.


Fish sticks seem to be what would be called fish fingers here, you can get them in any supermarket. They were often served at school, but don't think I've really had them for many, many years otherwise and wouldn't want them now. And I don't like ketchup any more with anything, would rather have barbecue sauce with (other) breaded fish like fishcakes now. Fish sticks made me think of something different. Sainsburys do so-called fish protein sticks which are much smaller than fish fingers, smooth (no breadcrumbs), slimey, and pink. The taste is vaguely like lobster, oddly. I would likely eat them with crab paste and/or taramosalata, or barbecue sauce again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today is the day...hopefully for both


----------



## Kevin001

February should be a good month if my mom pays me back and income tax returns come in .


----------



## crimeclub

@Persephone The Dread I got bored so I decided to Persephone The Bread, you can have a piece.


----------



## Kevin001

Its going to be a hit or miss for sure.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yup, so avoided the volunteering today because they didn't have the internet and instead had a bunch of weird bots and **** I had no idea how to use, with super low desks and fiddly **** that would have ****ed my neck.

This crap is difficult enough to do, if I haven't been able to prepare it and don't know what I am doing there is no ****ing way.

It sucks because it was part genuine neck problem, part avoid due to anxiety and part avoid because it would have bored the **** out of me and I don't think I could have masked it.

I have serious problems with this volunteering ****, there isn't enough reward from it. I will go again next week because I have to but its starting to really piss me off.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> Yup, so avoided the volunteering today because they didn't have the internet and instead had a bunch of weird bots and **** I had no idea how to use, with super low desks and fiddly **** that would have ****ed my neck.
> 
> This crap is difficult enough to do, if I haven't been able to prepare it and don't know what I am doing there is no ****ing way.
> 
> It sucks because it was part genuine neck problem, part avoid due to anxiety and part avoid because it would have bored the **** out of me and I don't think I could have masked it.
> 
> I have serious problems with this volunteering ****, there isn't enough reward from it. I will go again next week because I have to but its starting to really piss me off.


There's not nearly enough cursing in this post.

But, seriously, sorry you're having a bad day.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> @Persephone The Dread I got bored so I decided to Persephone the bread, you can have a piece.


Lol there's Persephone spread? Wonder what it's made of. Sadly I can't eat that in case of accidental cannibalism.


----------



## CNikki

Yearning to socialize and yet I do anything and everything to avoid it. Why must my brain work against me?


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> There's not nearly enough cursing in this post.
> 
> But, seriously, sorry you're having a bad day.




It's just me using anger and making up excuses for why I avoided. It would be much easier though if I actually cared about what I was doing. It is very very easy for me to justify avoidance which is largely anxiety based when what I am doing will both cause neck pain, and is something I really don't want to do anyway.

Saying that volunteering isn't inherently rewarding seems to piss people off, but for me it isn't rewarding, I wish it was. The only reasons I am doing this are the peripheral benefits, and if I said what those benefits were, people would get _really_ annoyed lol.

Times like these I feel like I have a serious empathy deficit or something. I don't know if other people genuinely care about this stuff or are just bull****ting as well.


----------



## crimeclub

@splendidbob I got bored and accidentally Blendidbob.


----------



## SplendidBob

crimeclub said:


> @splendidbob I got bored and accidentally Blendidbob.


lol, the look on my little happy face as I get blasted into oblivion


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm going to a city meet on the 11th of Feb. I've suggested an outdoor meet around the Cathedral but well see.

I'm up for anything other than a rowdy as hell pub or club, which would just get on my tits more than cause anxiety tbh.


----------



## tea111red

this clip is helping me get abs of steel.....


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

CNikki said:


> Yearning to socialize and yet I do anything and everything to avoid it. Why must my brain work against me?


Your brains a git like mine. A massive, well in my case small massive git lol



splendidbob said:


> It's just me using anger and making up excuses for why I avoided. It would be much easier though if I actually cared about what I was doing. It is very very easy for me to justify avoidance which is largely anxiety based when what I am doing will both cause neck pain, and is something I really don't want to do anyway.
> 
> Saying that volunteering isn't inherently rewarding seems to piss people off, but for me it isn't rewarding, I wish it was. The only reasons I am doing this are the peripheral benefits, and if I said what those benefits were, people would get _really_ annoyed lol.
> 
> Times like these I feel like I have a serious empathy deficit or something. I don't know if other people genuinely care about this stuff or are just bull****ting as well.


It wouldn't be rewarding for me either mate. You're volunteering to improve your chances of living your own normal, happy life, I suspect, and nothing more.

It would be nice for me to create a happy life THEN do a bit of good, but I must think of myself first, because my own situation makes me ill lol.



crimeclub said:


> @splendidbob I got bored and accidentally Blendidbob.


lol


----------



## tea111red

ah ha ha ha ha

ah ha ha ha


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

That chick sounds like a troll post..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Went to get an oil change from a "mom and pop" shop..

Found out i had a busted radiator.. not that bad, but not something to be driving around too much..

Right when i finally brought our credit debt down, here we go again..


----------



## harrison

I think it's really lucky I'm still taking this medication. It makes me put the brakes on for a second and actually think about the ramifications of what I'm about to do. Without it I just go to the airport and go.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Thank you 'merican Amazon.

Bought a book online and didn't realise it was the American branch and so would have to be imported over. So I try to cancel and end up phoning them up, for some odd reason (even though the status said 'not yet dispatched') the guy tells me that the goods are already moving through the system. So at this point I'm feeling a little bit bummed out but he tells me to hold the call for a little while. He gets back to me and tells me that he's going to refund me the money and the package will still be delivered... in other words a free book is heading my way :yay

I'm not too sure why or how, but I'm not going to argue.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol






catchy. Can definitely see Jonathan Davis' influence (well and you can hear him singing esp in the chorus lol but yeah.)

Thing is though it makes me want to listen to more Korn not MiW.

pop metal is kind of doing this cheesy thing right now though like:






That's actually very good but black wedding tho.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

LydeaCharlotte said:


> Fish sticks seem to be what would be called fish fingers here, you can get them in any supermarket. They were often served at school, but don't think I've really had them for many, many years otherwise and wouldn't want them now. And I don't like ketchup any more with anything, would rather have barbecue sauce with (other) breaded fish like fishcakes now. Fish sticks made me think of something different. Sainsburys do so-called fish protein sticks which are much smaller than fish fingers, smooth (no breadcrumbs), slimey, and pink. The taste is vaguely like lobster, oddly. I would likely eat them with crab paste and/or taramosalata, or barbecue sauce again.


I had real fish. It wasn't the fish sticks you get from the store and put in the microwave. But I haven't had those in years. Barbecue sounds like an interesting combination with fish. If it tasted like lobster, I wouldn't mind trying them. I've never tried lobster.


----------



## lizzy19

How annoying & how it sucks to get over someone


----------



## Kevin001

Can't believe there is still some ice outside.


----------



## LadyApathy

Can’t wait for the summer heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

LadyApathy said:


> *Can't wait for the summer heat. *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can have some of ours - it's 42 (C) here today. :O


----------



## Crisigv

At least my dreams haven't turned to nightmares.


----------



## Luv2Laugh

Wondering if I should move back home on the West Coast after being in the South for 4 years and having no luck dating. I have two weeks to make a decision. :O


----------



## crimeclub

Luv2Laugh said:


> Wondering if I should move back home on the West Coast after being in the South for 4 years and having no luck dating. I have two weeks to make a decision. :O


I'm also currently in northern Georgia, I'm definitely planning on moving back west at some point soon, Ga isn't for me, the south in general isn't, I miss Utah. What state are you moving back to?


----------



## Blue Dino

2nd time Amazon automatically signed me out for Prime membership without my permission.


----------



## cdiggity

I find myself sitting down way too often and should probablyyy get some form of excercise tomorrow.

Also, this is my first time logging on in years and am super anxious about posting this comment lol


----------



## Winds

I almost slipped and fell on this damn ice. I caught my balance just in time. And despite it being early in the morning with no one out here but me, I still had to do that quick look around to make sure no one saw how close I came to dancing with disaster.


----------



## Ai

Someone forwarded me a help-wanted ad for a marketing position at a new vintage clothing shop moving into town... Could be interesting. I appreciate that it automatically made her think of me... *fluffs petticoat*

Too bad I'm chicken ****.



cdiggity said:


> I find myself sitting down way too often and should probablyyy get some form of excercise tomorrow.
> 
> Also, this is my first time logging on in years and am super anxious about posting this comment lol


Welcome back


----------



## cdiggity

Ai said:


> Someone forwarded me a help-wanted ad for a marketing position at a new vintage clothing shop moving into town... Could be interesting. I appreciate that it automatically made her think of me... *fluffs petticoat*
> 
> Too bad I'm chicken ****.
> 
> 
> 
> cdiggity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself sitting down way too often and should probablyyy get some form of excercise tomorrow.
> 
> Also, this is my first time logging on in years and am super anxious about posting this comment lol
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back
Click to expand...

Sounds like an awesome job opportunity! It wouldn't hurt to give it a shot  I've daydreamed a couple of times of working in a vintage clothing shop myself, thrift shopping is a favorite of mine! I love finding all the stuff from previous decades so being surrounded by those items all the time seems like a lot of fun haha. And thank you


----------



## Ai

cdiggity said:


> Sounds like an awesome job opportunity! It wouldn't hurt to give it a shot  I've daydreamed a couple of times of working in a vintage clothing shop myself, thrift shopping is a favorite of mine! I love finding all the stuff from previous decades so being surrounded by those items all the time seems like a lot of fun haha. And thank you


Not entirely sure what the position entails. I did shoot their page a quick inquiry, so I guess we'll see. Maybe. Doesn't hurt to at least ask, I suppose.

But I doubt my follow through. lol

I love thrifting too... Perhaps a little bit too much.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I know this is gonna sound weird, _very_ weird, in fact... but I kind of wish my professor (yes, the one I had a crush on) was my father.

I think it's because I've never had a father that wasn't abusive, and my mother has never been there for me when I've suffered in life. I got such a ****ty card when it came to my parents, and I didn't end up taking after either of them at all.

The caveat is that if my professor was my father figure alongside my real mother as my mother... I'd rather choke. Obviously my sexual/romantic feelings aren't dead, in fact they're a part of it. Don't that take the wrong way, though. He's just the type of person that I aspire to be, only older and wiser. I also don't think he'd take issue to my sexuality, gender experimentation, political stances, or interests. I also think he'd be a far better teacher of values and the realities of the world than my real parents have been.

I wonder if I'd have similar thoughts of his wife as my mother?

The idea makes me feel warm and fuzzy....


----------



## SplendidBob

Yup, day after the volunteering avoid, not feeling the best obviously. I am torn between "well you should have stuck it out, tried to do it and tolerated the neck and back discomfort" and "well I told them I can't do stuff involving low desks and they still got the low desks" and "why the **** didn't they contact me to let me know the internet was down?" and "that totally changed the dynamic re social interactions and it wasn't what I signed up for".

Was avoidy but I am not sure where I am supposed to draw the line.

I am also increasingly frustrated with nobody ****ing even believing me about my neck. My therapist says I need to make demands and tell people what I need so I can handle it. I do this, and they just don't bother.


----------



## Lohikaarme

"Learn all you can in order to be all you can."


----------



## Kilgore Trout

****ing insane how fast time passes. I seriously can't understand how one freaking year has passed since this thing that happened last year. It feels like 6 months max. Last year??!!


----------



## Kevin001

I have to show up for work as fresh as possible and really do well since I've been out for awhile.


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> It wouldn't be rewarding for me either mate. You're volunteering to improve your chances of living your own normal, happy life, I suspect, and nothing more.


Basically, yeh.



crimeclub said:


> What kind of work is it and are you doing this as some kind of exposure therapy?


Supposed to be teaching kids programming, or helping them learn it. Hasn't really worked out like that because:

1. Laptops don't work, logins don't work, internet has been down.
2. The lessons are too difficult, probably.

Not exposure therapy, but its part of "the process" of interacting in the world, so I suppose its an extension to exposure therapy yeh. I see things in terms of exposure therapy because they let me do them, usually, where I would otherwise avoid.

Basically there is a government led initiative for this stuff, and it has been funded in 3 libraries in the county, teaching kids programming mainly, but there is some other "cool stuff" like 3d printing and robots that follow lines and things that snap together to do stuff. This is all basically pointless though, imo, other than that it might be fun for them to **** around with, but its basically worthless because it isn't teaching them how it works.

The meat here is in the programming, it's what will be beneficial to them and scratch (the cute little programming language designed for this) is actually really good, and I want to teach the little ****ers. It's proving basically impossible though because nothing ever ****ing works at the library lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

These ear buds work great.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

came in for an oil change, and found out i had a recently burst radiator.

I saw the damage, and thought.. "oh well."

Life sucks sometimes? But the owner of the shop and i had so much to talk about, we both forgot how time flew past.

Ex Navy... + another NYC Italian..+ introvert...

Good times..


----------



## SofaKing

Please outlaw the question "What are you doing this weekend?"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ready for tomorrow at work to be over with.


----------



## tea111red

what a beautiful day.......the clouds are out and the sun is obstructed.


----------



## tea111red

i don't miss the humidity back where i was staying before.


----------



## Mik3

Finding love isn't like a rom-com 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am going to text her tonight to hang out just like she told me to. She told me she will be free and down for it. -Yes! text me around 5!- She says. But I am sure she is saying that to not upset me for fear of her own safety. If past pattern is to repeat itself, she will read my text and not reply at all. I could imagine her opening my text, she sees it is from me, disgusted eye roll, skim through my text with cringe and think to herself -why did I talk to this awkward weirdo in the first place, now he will not leave me alone! These monthly text to me are just too annoying!-, shows her casual fling guy or potential boyfriend cuddling with her on her sofa my text. Man friend slings broad muscular arm over her and tells her -you want me to do sth about that creep?- She tells him -No, he is harmless, just a awkward weird lonely scrawny creep guy. He is so socially friendly with me, so he must be a lonely loser. But I have been avoiding him already. Now he texts me again I will finally have to tell him off!- . So come to think of it I don't think I am going to text her at all anymore. It is what it is. Just let it go and accept it. I lack the social traits to develop friendships, let alone seeking a relationship lol.


----------



## tea111red

can i please just stick a dollar in a slot machine, luckily end up getting a bunch of free games, and then rack up some money again?


----------



## Mik3

FFS Yu Gi Oh cards selling for like $500k...lost all mine years ago.fml


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red

lol


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Chevy396

Hiking/jogging is becoming the highlight of my day. Not only do I get a chance to drive my truck, but I get out there in nature and see all the wildlife. Then there are all of the beautiful women. I saw a couple of them today who were obviously related and both looked like supermodels. Their mom was with them and their dad who looked like a professional athlete. Their mom looked like a cheerleader for the Broncos or something. They obviously had perfect genetics, and were pushing 6 feet tall.

Before you start thinking I'm too much of a creep, they were at least 18 and I have no illusions of them ever even talking to me. It just amazed me how incredibly gorgeous they were. Made me feel kind of ugly and pathetic. They had to be rich too. You see anyone who looks like that and you automatically know they come from a long line of wealthy genetics. I've never even seen girls this hot in porn. It was incredible.


----------



## Ai

I still don't understand what someone like him sees in someone like me...


----------



## naes

My school is pooping out flipping geniuses left and right... i'm also starting to notice how different some people are mentally from me and it is really weird...


----------



## Chevy396

Ai said:


> I still don't understand what someone like him sees in someone like me...


You hypergamously arouse his cock? Hey, you said it first. ;P


----------



## Ai

solutionx said:


> You hypergamously arouse his cock? Hey, you said it first. ;P


I'm the one who's supposed to be hypergamously aroused. Obvs.


----------



## Chevy396

Ai said:


> I'm the one who's supposed to be hypergamously aroused. Obvs.


Lol, I'm confused.


----------



## BackToThePast

Downloaded Moodnotes. Let's see where this takes me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> the only reason i still have depression is because i can't take my brain out of my skull and blow on it like a ds cartridge


lol


----------



## Blue Dino

I already tried my best to walk around eggshells flawlessly for as long as i remembered. Often times, even that is not enough. Maybe flawlessly still isn't enough. Really getting exhausted of this crap. But I don't really have a choice.


----------



## Kevin001

Worrying is fine as long as I'm praying too.


----------



## fluorish

What to do when life is a downer.


----------



## ShadowOne

i dont really get feelings for people anymore

maybe its the self-disdain..i dunno what to do to be happy


----------



## EarthDominator

How can you still live, when there is nothing inside of you?


----------



## komorikun

I'm feeling too lazy to wash the makeup off my face and take out my contacts. Should go to bed soon though.


----------



## discoveryother

lost a lens from my glasses at the beach. how did i survive when i just used contacts? did i leave them in all the time? i just took them out and can't see ****. how can i stalk ppl on sas before i go to sleep now? i should find screen reader options...


----------



## Flora20

If I should eat a slice of cheese cake or not..


----------



## Bbpuff

I'm getting a new piercing tomorrow. A bit nervous, a bit excited. I'm mainly just hoping it turns out alright since it's sort of an uncommon piercing.. I'm mainly worried about the exact placement and everything... I'm a bit paranoid about going to this tattoo place, since it's pretty cheap for piercings and there isn't anything on their website discussing it, but hopefully it'll be okay.


----------



## EarthDominator

It's...weird (?) to hear that your mother rather had someone else as their son than you. Or sad, I don't know really, but what I do know is that it proves how much of a failure I am, how much of a monstrosity I am. 

I hope life passes quickly so I can leave it. ._.


----------



## Bbpuff

I should probably sleep now, it's almost 4am.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Persephone The Dread new avatar is also an accidental llama


* *





Not really


----------



## Chevy396

...


----------



## Chevy396

EarthDominator said:


> It's...weird (?) to hear that your mother rather had someone else as their son than you. Or sad, I don't know really, but what I do know is that it proves how much of a failure I am, how much of a monstrosity I am.
> 
> I hope life passes quickly so I can leave it. ._.


My mom has implied similar things. I take it as a fault of hers for not loving me in spite of my mistakes. She has made plenty of mistakes and I have always tried to be respectful to her anyway. What would she treat me like if I were born physically disabled or something? Probably not great.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbvmjz

I'm thinking about my life and S.A. I'm afraid that my future would be ruin by S.A. I can't socialize at all like everytime I try, it always failed. I'm in highschool and I don't have any friend. I'm afraid that I'll make mistake, afraid of doing something wrong. I tried to tell myself many times that it's okay to make mistakes sometime but it still makes me feel uneasy. That's why I can't socialize. You've got no idea how many times i delete while writing this post becus idk how to talk.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> @Persephone The Dread new avatar is also an accidental llama
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really


Lol would be funny if it was.


----------



## CNikki

My patience has been a bit limited in terms of doing favors. Some take an inch and go for miles with it. Yeah, no. Not working anymore.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm tired but I have to take a shower because if I skip shower one day I'll wake up feeling like a pile of garbage the next day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Montee

It's impossible for me to make any friends here


----------



## vela

You can't help someone who doesn't want help. I did everything I could for her. Her not being safe isn't my fault and I didn't fail her. There's literally nothing more I can do. It still makes me cry though. I just have to keep telling myself it's not my fault and I did everything I could. I was a good friend to her. I can't make myself responsible for someone else's mental health.


----------



## naes

Montee said:


> It's impossible for me to make any friends here


It is a bit hard unless you are chatting via IM. This site is mainly for venting iyam.


----------



## CNikki

vela said:


> You can't help someone who doesn't want help. I did everything I could for her. Her not being safe isn't my fault and I didn't fail her. There's literally nothing more I can do. It still makes me cry though. I just have to keep telling myself it's not my fault and I did everything I could. I was a good friend to her. I can't make myself responsible for someone else's mental health.


I hear you as someone who's been on the receiving end as well as on the giving end. There's a grief when realizing that you're just enabling someone's issues since they do not want to improve while being offered the help. Sometimes it's because they are in denial even though they know deep down that something is wrong. Give it some time; maybe when she realizes that she has to lift herself up she will understand. No guarantees, of course.

:hug


----------



## Kilgore Trout

crimeclub said:


> I hate taking showers every day, but I get terrible bedhead so I have to. I'm so lazy.


:crying:


----------



## vela

CNikki said:


> I hear you as someone on the receiving end as well as on the giving end. There's a grief when realizing that you're just enabling someone's issues since they do not want to improve while being offered the help. Give it some time; maybe when she realizes that she has to lift herself up she will understand. No guarantees, of course.
> 
> :hug


Thanks. You're right and I hope she does realize it herself eventually. I've been in bad places in my life too and when I think about I didn't really do a lot of listening either. I just hope she figures it out before she gets really hurt. My therapist says I need to work on moderating my compassion. I tend to go all in.


----------



## CNikki

vela said:


> Thanks. You're right and I hope she does realize it herself eventually. I've been in bad places in my life too and when I think about I didn't really do a lot of listening either. I just hope she figures it out before she gets really hurt. My therapist says I need to work on moderating my compassion. I tend to go all in.


Again, I hear you. I normally don't just give out advice but when I do it's because I can relate personally. I've been in those same shoes as well in terms of not listening. I'm working on that now. I've also realized that I let others invade my space and take advantage of what ever generosity I can give (mostly out of obligation) and it needs to stop since I receive the punishment in some shape or form.

Best of luck to you, really. There's never a time where people are at the top for when it comes to learning from experiences. If someone does think like this it's because they never learned anything to begin with.


----------



## vela

CNikki said:


> Again, I hear you. I normally don't just give out advice but when I do it's because I can relate personally. I've been in those same shoes as well in terms of not listening. I'm working on that now. I've also realized that I let others invade my space and take advantage of what ever generosity I can give (mostly out of obligation) and it needs to stop since I receive the punishment in some shape or form.
> 
> Best of luck to you, really. There's never a time where people are at the top for when it comes to learning from experiences. If someone does think like this it's because they never learned anything to begin with.


That's what I do too. I've had a few friendships in which I've received very little in return. Actually that's how it was with the girl I was trying to help. I feel the obligation thing too. I so understand where you're coming from. It's just not easy, once I care about someone I feel like I need to be there for them. It's how I end up with emotional vampires who drain me dry. Not a good thing. I'm working on it too. I wish you luck with it too. It's not always easy to find a healthy balance. Thankfully I do have one friend with whom I've always had a balanced relationship with.

Thank you so much for the advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol would be funny if it was.


Always accidental llama avatars, can't possibly avoid. Never ending llama torment


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think I drank that coffee drink too fast. Probably lost like five pounds. Not literally but I'm sure I lost something. I usually just take a few sips here and there but gulped it down this time. Not a healthy way to lose weight. Lol...Eek. It wouldn't hurt to do it once in awhile, though I guess.


----------



## funnynihilist

Most of what I was raised to believe to be important was just an illusion.
The fact that we were all raised with such illusions is a big cause for our unhappiness.
We have always been told that the magical thing that will fill the void(tm) is "out there". But it's not out there. Sure, there are lots of things out there that will take your mind off the void(tm) for a while but they will not fill it.
Nor is the answer to the void(tm) inside ourselves either.
To be honest, I wonder now of there is even a void(tm) at all or if what we refer to as The Void(tm) is really just an illusion put into us by our parents, media, school and religion that life is more than it actually is.
So if that is the case, the only answer to dealing with The Void(tm) is to accept it rather than try to feed it.
But people's egos will not allow them to do that. They are in a constant cycle of wanting and needing. And their ego is like a child throwing a tantrum.
It's all so ****ed up man, the only truth is that there is no truth.
That's ****ed up!


----------



## Vip3r

Just got 2nd in a Fanduel tournament :boogie


----------



## Chevy396

I think I will get a skull and crossbones decal for the back window of my truck.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> Always accidental llama avatars, can't possibly avoid. Never ending llama torment


I am confused... I got a notification, which links me to this post, saying you quoted me...? :sus


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm hurt,
I feel like I'm falling apart,
I came here,
I got hurt some more,
Now I leave with more worries then I came in with.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> I am confused... I got a notification, which links me to this post, saying you quoted me...? :sus


Ah, I had an un replied multi quote with one of your posts on but managed to write the reply to Persephone without even noticing it was there, so I removed it after posting.

Nothing too suspicious, you would have just been "what does my post have to do with llamas" .


----------



## Kevin001

Wanted to go back to church but I have this lingering cough and that is adding to my anxiety. Idk might just skip one more week to fully heal then return.


----------



## Kevin001

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I'm hurt,
> I feel like I'm falling apart,
> I came here,
> I got hurt some more,
> Now I leave with more worries then I came in with.
> Thanks a lot!


:squeeze


----------



## Bitzzy93

If im ever going to try skydiving, i want that rush and adrenaline but i also don't want to die.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Added a few annoying threads to my ignore list.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> Ah, I had an un replied multi quote with one of your posts on but managed to write the reply to Persephone without even noticing it was there, so I removed it after posting.
> 
> Nothing too suspicious, you would have just been "what does my post have to do with llamas" .


Ah, ok. lol

_All_ my posts are very llama-relevant. You just have to want it hard enough.


----------



## CNikki

I managed to get a great chunk of my father's ancestry. They were English settlers who settled in Hartford, Connecticut in the 1640's - around the time the wave of English settlers came in when Dutch settlers were there prior. So much history has happened around there that I'm so curious to know what each ancestor has specifically done. Both tragic but interesting. The most I could trace was in the late 1500's with the person being from Northamptonshire, England, United Kingdom.

I'm more so scared of the fact that many of them lived pretty long lives, considering it was the 1500's and 1600's. I don't want to live _that_ long...


----------



## The Linux Guy

I was just minding my own business, eating soup, and all of a sudden I started thinking about big boobs. :stu


----------



## Kevin001

Tom Brady.......wow......wow.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> _All_ my posts are very llama-relevant. You just have to want it hard enough.


Well this one definitely is, so I can respond to it.

Not sure how this new llama rule emerged, but rules are rules.


----------



## discoveryother

libraries sure have changed since my day... someone watching a loud movie, game noises, a kid wearing high heals going clack clack clack. i don't know what the last 2 people next to me were doing. they seemed to be moping? now it sounds like a cafe. someone started talking on their phone. man do you not realise you're on speaker phone?


----------



## discoveryother

Coincidence said:


> lol
> 
> i don't know what language this is, but it is catchy for sure xD


must be the language of one of america's enemies. expected a bomb to land after the first 10 seconds, so stopped watching.


----------



## discoveryother

Coincidence said:


> :heart


cease and desist demonic propaganda


----------



## roxslide

I haven't eaten a solid meal in more than 48 hours lol.


----------



## Rachel NG

roxslide said:


> I haven't eaten a solid meal in more than 48 hours lol.


Intentionally?


----------



## Chevy396

I think I will give manscaping a try. Have never shaved anything other than my head and face before. I'm ready to join modern society.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## roxslide

Rachel NG said:


> Intentionally?


Yes and no. I did have some calories though, I have been drinking soylent. I don't have an eating disorder but my S.A. is so bad that I haven't been eating much lately because it requires me to interact with people.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think my last post was funny! :lol


----------



## Montee

I'm the greatest


----------



## The Library of Emma

Thinking "I can't do this anymore"... what "this" even is, is not entirely clear...

Life at large seems unconquerablely maddening and depressing.


----------



## discoveryother

solutionx said:


> I think I will give manscaping a try. Have never shaved anything other than my head and face before. I'm ready to join modern society.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


oh really? its kind of fun. there are places you should trim and not shave, and there is a good way and a bad way to shave some places. lol. i've never shaved my head.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Thinking "I can't do this anymore"... what "this" even is, is not entirely clear...
> 
> Life at large seems unconquerablely maddening and depressing.


^


----------



## discoveryother

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Thinking "I can't do this anymore"... what "this" even is, is not entirely clear...
> 
> Life at large seems unconquerablely maddening and depressing.





SamanthaStrange said:


> ^


hang in there girls


----------



## Chevy396

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Thinking "I can't do this anymore"... what "this" even is, is not entirely clear...
> 
> Life at large seems unconquerablely maddening and depressing.


At large? Are you on the run?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

If this is my future, then I hope I lose my emotions.


----------



## discoveryother

omg kid is cute but too ****ing loud for the library. this place is a zoo. a book zoo.

i did what job applications i could. now i'm just stalling going to the health clinic.


----------



## Chevy396

andy1984thesecond said:


> oh really? its kind of fun. there are places you should trim and not shave, and there is a good way and a bad way to shave some places. lol. i've never shaved my head.


Yeah, I've never shaved my head bald, just short with the clippers. I don't think I'll be shaving anything else bald either lol, just a trim.


----------



## Wren611

A song that pops into my head now and then, but I don't know the title, artist, or any of the lyrics. I do know a tiny piece of the melody, though that's hardly enough to identify it.


----------



## discoveryother

Coincidence said:


> this is not funny. you sound like a typical ignorant american.


the text looked like arabic. looked like a marriage or something. just the kind of thing americans assume is full of terrorists and end up bombing... you really think that hasn't happened before?


----------



## Chevy396

Wren611 said:


> A song that pops into my head now and then, but I don't know the title, artist, or any of the lyrics. I do know a tiny piece of the melody, though that's hardly enough to identify it.


There is that one website that let you hum part of a song and it would identify it for you. Probably a bunch of phone apps for it now.


----------



## Chevy396

andy1984thesecond said:


> the text looked like arabic. looked like a marriage or something. just the kind of thing american's assume is full of terrorists and end up bombing... you really think that hasn't happened before?


I'm not really defending the war on terror or anything until we start bombing skinheads too, but isn't that kind of racist to lump all Americans in there with the people who are deciding who to bomb?


----------



## discoveryother

solutionx said:


> I'm not really defending the war on terror or anything until we start bombing skinheads too, but isn't that kind of racist to lump all Americans in there with the people who are deciding who to bomb?


americans, not all americans. american isn't a race. so no its not racist i would guess. i suppose it was a bit anti-american?

@Coincidence why are you so angry with me?


----------



## CNikki

CNikki said:


> I managed to get a great chunk of my father's ancestry. They were English settlers who settled in Hartford, Connecticut in the 1640's - around the time the wave of English settlers came in when Dutch settlers were there prior. So much history has happened around there that I'm so curious to know what each ancestor has specifically done. Both tragic but interesting. The most I could trace was in the late 1500's with the person being from Northamptonshire, England, United Kingdom.
> 
> I'm more so scared of the fact that many of them lived pretty long lives, considering it was the 1500's and 1600's. I don't want to live _that_ long...


Yep, as I suspected. Down the line from what I can tell there eventually came connections to royalty. Courtiers, Lieutenants, heirs, etc. that were connected to Charles I, who was a monarch of England, Scotland and Ireland. Now I _really_ want to know where my mother's ancestors were during this time frame, if the records will ever able be obtained. This is going to take a while.

These were one of the ancestors found by one of the generations children, at least. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Savage,_1st_Viscount_Savage


----------



## Chevy396

I just realized my heart monitor implant has a key fob. I remember when cars didn't even have key fobs, now my heart does.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

andy1984thesecond said:


> americans, not all americans. american isn't a race. so no its not racist i would guess. i suppose it was a bit anti-american?
> 
> @Coincidence why are you so angry with me?


It's the same thing, just a technicality so you don't seem as bad. If I said I don't like Mexicans it would be racist. Mexico isn't a race either.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## discoveryother

solutionx said:


> It's the same thing, just a technicality so you don't seem as bad. If I said I don't like Mexicans it would be racist. Mexico isn't a race either.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


maybe i am a racist, it takes a racist one to catch a racist i always say.

but no, and i'm the racism police so i know. "some americans" is different from "all americans". and american is probably a nationality. as soon as you migrate to another non-american country you are not an american. but the technicality would be that american isn't even a nationality, its a continent.

a further example of how language works, my good friend @solutionx: 
man 1: "who killed john?"
man 2: "mexicans did it"
man 1: "ay all mexicans killed john? are you saying all mexicans are murderers? you racist scum!"
man 2: "no, i meant those mexicans over there, holding the murder weapon, covered in mexican blood"
man 1: "oh i see how language works. sometimes mexicans are bad people and its not racist because you weren't talking about all mexicans"
man 2: "yes that's right. you've got it now. soon you'll be using words in all kinds of wonderful ways"
_the mexicans escape while the men are talking_
~the end~

i'm so sexist that i made them men. but we all know that men are more prone to that kind of thing. i'm not the sexism police. that's not my title i mean. sometimes in my work against racism i find myself also policing sexism. sometimes i don't know what i'm meant to be doing anymore. i don't know why the mexicans were covered in mexican blood. maybe john was mexican. maybe it was their own blood from when john tried to defend himself. i wasn't there, so i don't know.


----------



## Crisigv

It's kind of sad watching these veterinary shows. That's what I wanted to do. Instead, I work in a stupid store.


----------



## Chevy396

andy1984thesecond said:


> maybe i am a racist, it takes a racist one to catch a racist i always say.
> 
> but no, and i'm the racism police so i know. "some americans" is different from "all americans". and american is probably a nationality. as soon as you migrate to another non-american country you are not an american. but the technicality would be that american isn't even a nationality, its a continent.
> 
> a further example of how language works, my good friend @*solutionx* :
> man 1: "who killed john?"
> man 2: "mexicans did it"
> man 1: "ay all mexicans killed john? are you saying all mexicans are murderers? you racist scum!"
> man 2: "no, i meant those mexicans over there, holding the murder weapon, covered in mexican blood"
> man 1: "oh i see how language works. sometimes mexicans are bad people and its not racist because you weren't talking about all mexicans"
> man 2: "yes that's right. you've got it now. soon you'll be using words in all kinds of wonderful ways"
> _the mexicans escape while the men are talking_
> ~the end~
> 
> i'm so sexist that i made them men. but we all know that men are more prone to that kind of thing. i'm not the sexism police. that's not my title i mean. sometimes in my work against racism i find myself also policing sexism. sometimes i don't know what i'm meant to be doing anymore. i don't know why the mexicans were covered in mexican blood. maybe john was mexican. maybe it was their own blood from when john tried to defend himself. i wasn't there, so i don't know.


Don't condescend to me little guy. I wouldn't want you to be shown up by an ignorant American as being smarter than you. The point is you are using prejudice to discriminate against Americans by saying "ignorant Americans". It's the same concept as racism, only this is a country instead of race. Do you need me to spell it out for you in a way that you can understand?


----------



## tea111red

doing my abs of steel workouts.


----------



## tea111red

.....while eating ice cream.


----------



## Chevy396

andy1984thesecond said:


> maybe i am a racist, it takes a racist one to catch a racist i always say.


And why would it take a racist to see a racist. All you have to do is listen for them to spew out a negative stereotype of some race or country.


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> .....while eating ice cream.


So it's more like abs of dairy? ;P


----------



## discoveryother

solutionx said:


> Don't condescend to me little guy. I wouldn't want you to be shown up by an ignorant American as being smarter than you. The point is you are using prejudice to discriminate against Americans by saying "ignorant Americans". It's the same concept as racism, only this is a country instead of race. Do you need me to spell it out for you in a way that you can understand?


do you mean spell it out with bombing? cos that's all non-americans understand i guess. at least your "precision" strike will probably miss me and kill a bunch of innocent folk. then you'll start a war. which is probably what you want because that's how your country functions. at least that way you'll have something to distract yourselves from actually starting things with NK.


----------



## Chevy396

andy1984thesecond said:


> do you mean spell it out with bombing? cos that's all non-americans understand i guess. at least your "precision" strike will probably miss me and kill a bunch of innocent folk. then you'll start a war. which is probably what you want because that's how your country functions. at least that way you'll have something to distract yourselves from actually starting things with NK.


I'm not defending that behavior, I find it disturbing, and that's why it's offensive to me when you assume that I do just because I'm American.


----------



## tea111red

before i know it, i'll be stuck to the bed and will need to call the fire dept. to come and help me get unstuck.


----------



## tea111red

solutionx said:


> So it's more like abs of dairy? ;P


might have have abs of flubber that used to be dairy, yep.


----------



## tea111red

.
.
.
.
.

i mean, this:


----------



## tea111red

no, more like this:










alright.....


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Earth can also spell out as Hater...idk why I'm writing this...just...cool.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm afraid that I sabotaged a good friendship by over sharing negative things about myself that I didn't need to share. I should let people get to know me better as a decent person before I try to scare them off.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Earth can also spell out as Hater...idk why I'm writing this...just...cool.


It can also spell Rathe. I don't know what it means, but it's a cool sounding word.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red

earth
.
.
.
.
heart


----------



## ButteryToast

Thinking about how I have work to do but my horrific procrastination is telling me that it's the worst possible thing to think about/do right now - how my social anxiety is making want to stay in the house all day tomorrow and how I'm so fed up and stressed with constant looming deadlines and frustration that I wish I could quit and take the time to think things through. But I can't. I'm 5 months from finishing college but I feel I can't go on. It's one big mess.


----------



## komorikun

Is it safe to cook (french toast) if you are little bit tipsy? I already made my work lunch for this week but I wanted to take a wine break before making french toast. Hmmm....


----------



## roxslide

Oh wow I've been completely useless this whole weekend because of how nervous I am for my psych appointment. It's in less than 12 hours, yikes.


----------



## Callum96

ButteryToast said:


> Thinking about how I have work to do but my horrific procrastination is telling me that it's the worst possible thing to think about/do right now - how my social anxiety is making want to stay in the house all day tomorrow and how I'm so fed up and stressed with constant looming deadlines and frustration that I wish I could quit and take the time to think things through. But I can't. I'm 5 months from finishing college but I feel I can't go on. It's one big mess.


swap out college for uni and this is my exact situation at the moment too. is there someone at college you can talk to about your situation and maybe get some of the deadlines extended? or so that you could have your issues taken into account when the work is graded? good luck with it all!


----------



## mt moyt

listening to myself recorded on whatsapp really helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki

CNikki said:


> I managed to get a great chunk of my father's ancestry. They were English settlers who settled in Hartford, Connecticut in the 1640's - around the time the wave of English settlers came in when Dutch settlers were there prior. So much history has happened around there that I'm so curious to know what each ancestor has specifically done. Both tragic but interesting. The most I could trace was in the late 1500's with the person being from Northamptonshire, England, United Kingdom.
> 
> I'm more so scared of the fact that many of them lived pretty long lives, considering it was the 1500's and 1600's. I don't want to live that long...





CNikki said:


> Yep, as I suspected. Down the line from what I can tell there eventually came connections to royalty. Courtiers, Lieutenants, heirs, etc. that were connected to Charles I, who was a monarch of England, Scotland and Ireland. Now I _really_ want to know where my mother's ancestors were during this time frame, if the records will ever able be obtained. This is going to take a while.
> 
> These were one of the ancestors found by one of the generations children, at least.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Savage,_1st_Viscount_Savage


Mary Andrews (Savage), who was the wife of William Andrews (furthest record I have in pertains to American census on my father's mother's mother side), both immigrated to America in the 1640's. Mary was one of many daughters of Thomas Savage as linked up above, which to my best guess didn't inherit much since she 1) was a daughter, and daughters hardly inherit if there is already a firstborn son (not to mention one of the sons was a knight), and 2) likely married outside of social status pertaining rankings serving royalty, thus making it all the more reasonable for her and her husband to immigrate to America when the wave of English settlers came to Hartford.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was watching Netflix last night while my headphones were plugged into my phone. Then, all of a sudden out of nowhere I heard some really low talking and saw my phone was on YouTube and played a video somehow. Don't know how to explain that but it happened.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can get this carpet cut Wednesday.


----------



## Chevy396

I have said before that we don't know the impact that changing sexes will have on a society if too many people do it, but I am going to have to admit that I was wrong. This transgender fish has been doing it for a while. It's not a huge society of fish, and not completely applicable to humans, but it gives us an idea of what it might be like. It seems that there are more males fighting over territory, which isn't a good thing, but not the end of the world either. It sounds like pollution from things like hormones and plastic cause the female fish to turn male, which doesn't make me worry any less about what pollution in our water is doing to us as well.


----------



## harrison

I'm thinking of a nice hotel I stay at sometimes in Ubud. They have a 2 fantastic pools and they drive you to your room on little golf carts when your feeling lazy.

I'm going to go back there soon and have a swim. Nothing to worry about and nothing to do.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Hey Little Twelve Toes
i hope you're thrivin'
some of us ten-toed folks are still survivin'

If you help me with my twelves
I'll help you with your tens
And we could both be friends
Little Twelve Toes

Please come back to me..


----------



## roxslide

First day back on meds. Hopefully it's worth it!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'Exclusive signed unique polaroid photo' So like, if I kept paying how many could I buy/how many random photos would you take. Not that I'm going to but like in theory.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

Hell does exist. It's found on earth & involves trying to resolve issues with phone and internet companies. 'Phone talking' how I detest you. (shakes fist at sky).

@harrison Golf cart's and swimming sounds utterly lovely about now...


----------



## Chevy396

What is with people creating Tinder accounts to give away their dog. That doesn't seem right to do on a site primarily for sex. Is this a beastiality thing?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison




----------



## mt moyt

a burst of energy/talkativeness please come to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist

Jerky Jerks


----------



## Luv2Laugh

crimeclub said:


> I'm also currently in northern Georgia, I'm definitely planning on moving back west at some point soon, Ga isn't for me, the south in general isn't, I miss Utah. What state are you moving back to?


I'm in Atlanta right now thinking about going back home to Vegas. There's cool things about ATL, but I'm also not feeling well about the South in general either. Utah is beautiful my family used to visit Bryan Head in the winter growing up. How long have you been out here?


----------



## Luv2Laugh

Luv2Laugh said:


> I'm in Atlanta right now thinking about going back home to Vegas. There's cool things about ATL, but I'm also not feeling well about the South in general either. Utah is beautiful my family used to visit Bryan Head in the winter growing up. How long have you been out here?


omg i just realized no duh my profile says im in atlanta.. scatter brain im under a lot of pressure. lol


----------



## funnynihilist

They set the big piles on fire today


----------



## Luv2Laugh

Luv2Laugh said:


> I'm in Atlanta right now thinking about going back home to Vegas. There's cool things about ATL, but I'm also not feeling well about the South in general either. Utah is beautiful my family used to visit Bryan Head in the winter growing up. How long have you been out here?





crimeclub said:


> I'm also currently in northern Georgia, I'm definitely planning on moving back west at some point soon, Ga isn't for me, the south in general isn't, I miss Utah. What state are you moving back to?


omg i just realized no duh my profile says im in atlanta.. scatter brain im under a lot of pressure. lol


----------



## Steve French

I got myself another credit card. I am in bad need of rebuilding my credit. It isn't completely horrible, but could be much better. Here's hoping I can control myself this time.


----------



## crimeclub

Luv2Laugh said:


> I'm in Atlanta right now thinking about going back home to Vegas. There's cool things about ATL, but I'm also not feeling well about the South in general either. Utah is beautiful my family used to visit Bryan Head in the winter growing up. How long have you been out here?


I was here during my teen years then moved out to Utah for college, I was out there about 10 years or so and now I'm back, but I don't see it being permanent.

I love Vegas, my friends and I would visit every once in a while, mostly the strip though. What brought you out to Georgia?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I found those cool 'dragon' gloves he's (avatar) wearing, and they are like $700

https://majestyblack.com/products/python-stiletto-low-wrist-gloves

:blank

so guess not lmao.


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I was watching Netflix last night while my headphones were plugged into my phone. Then, all of a sudden out of nowhere I heard some really low talking and saw my phone was on YouTube and played a video somehow. Don't know how to explain that but it happened.


wow that was strange!  what is this? 
ugh this gave me a headache thinking and trying to figure out ughh. i just hope it's not something paranormal, because if yes, that would be really scary.

ughhh too much thinking


----------



## tea111red

how can people be relaxed by the sound of gulping and smacking?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Winds

I actually feel well rested. What is going on? And damn you really love your kiss emojis lol.


----------



## CNikki

Today should be a _really_ good day...


----------



## Kevin001

I thought everyone knew I did laundry on Tuesdays? Now I'm going to be set back a little...oh well.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I'm hungry for a steamy bowl of seafood ramen.


----------



## Chevy396

Thinking about how I know my memory problems and constant feeling of dejavu right after my stroke were definitely caused by the stroke because it gradually got better over time and is now almost back to normal. However, my doctor insinuated that my memory problems could be from taking kratom. I didn't really stand up for myself because I had a lot of anxiety at that appointment, but I wish I could get a doctor to take my neurological issues seriously without blaming it on some herb that I've been taking for years without issues. The only comfort is that there's not really anything they can do about the memory stuff anyway. I guess I could talk to a therapist, but I'm terrified of them forcing me onto meds that I don't want.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Gather your marbles, and play a better opponent. 

I need to call today, not tomorrow or next week.


----------



## Luv2Laugh

crimeclub said:


> Luv2Laugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Atlanta right now thinking about going back home to Vegas. There's cool things about ATL, but I'm also not feeling well about the South in general either. Utah is beautiful my family used to visit Bryan Head in the winter growing up. How long have you been out here?
> 
> 
> 
> I was here during my teen years then moved out to Utah for college, I was out there about 10 years or so and now I'm back, but I don't see it being permanent.
> 
> I love Vegas, my friends and I would visit every once in a while, mostly the strip though. What brought you out to Georgia?
Click to expand...

I know a few people who've moved here & ended up going back where they were before. My cousins moved here & told me it was cool so I saw it as a fresh start. It's been 4 years & I don't have a social circle here & I miss being able to pop in to see my parents. Do you like what you do for work?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> wow that was strange!  what is this?
> ugh this gave me a headache thinking and trying to figure out ughh. i just hope it's not something paranormal, because if yes, that would be really scary.
> 
> ughhh too much thinking


:lol I have no idea, either. That one's unexplainable. :O

But of course I'd think it's probably something paranormal. Or maybe it was just a really weird phone glitch. :b


----------



## Steve French

I still feel pretty awful from drinking even though I took yesterday off for recovery. Maybe cause I only slept five or six restless hours. That's the worst side effect, the insomnia. Gonna have to run a 5k and lift some weights today.

I watched "A Time to Kill" yesterday, and I got to say, what a disturbing message the film sends. Jeebus.


----------



## funnynihilist

Dear God, it's only 6:15!


----------



## Chevy396

A good electrolyte drink should probably taste like a mixture of sweat and urine. Luckily my homemade stuff does taste similar.


----------



## ShadowOne

i was feeling a little ballsy and i had a bunch of eggs to get rid of..so i made a giant omelet, and stuck it in between two slices of toast to make it more filling





it wasnt good


----------



## CNikki

A mix of giving the middle finger on being obligated to certain things (and people). It's deeply rooted in what has happened within the past few months. Talking about it to someone whom I really trust doesn't actually set me off like it did anymore. I just wish I knew what to do with the pieces so that I can just move on.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I don't understand why dying in one's sleep is preferable to a heart attack or even something more grisly. It seems vastly more terrifying to me that one might simply "never wake up" from sleep without even a brief moment of acknowledgment before the end.


----------



## tea111red

a lot of people here look miserable (or are just stoic or neutral) so they don't fake smile in passing and i'm glad because i hate feeling obligated to fake smile back to people.

i can hardly even do it. i just look like this --> :/


----------



## Chevy396

I learned the meaning of a new word this week - "Basic" when referring to a woman's style or personality. Had never heard it before, then heard it twice this week.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mynameismera

What I'm thinking about? How maybe my family should have never immigrated to the U.S 20 years ago. I'll never be seen as a "true" American because of my ethnicity and my home country will never accept me because I can't speak the language and am now too "Americanized".

I just don't belong anywhere. My parents should have stayed back in the motherland.


----------



## feels

Had Thai food for the first time today and holy **** they ain't playing around










can't wait to try more dishes


----------



## ShadowOne

feels said:


> Had Thai food for the first time today and holy **** they ain't playing around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to try more dishes


Chicken pad Thai is my jimmyjam


----------



## Persephone The Dread

solutionx said:


> I learned the meaning of a new word this week - "Basic" when referring to a woman's style or personality. Had never heard it before, then heard it twice this week.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## EarthDominator

For some reason I don't feel down today. I wonder how long it will last. :roll (Probably not long)


----------



## Kevin001

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> I don't understand why dying in one's sleep is preferable to a heart attack or even something more grisly. It seems vastly more terrifying to me that one might simply "never wake up" from sleep without even a brief moment of acknowledgment before the end.


Its painless and no fear beforehand .


----------



## Wren611

I didn't know there's a whole site dedicated to 'care work', including pet care. Maybe I'll find work this way.


----------



## discoveryother

how much faster things go when i can book them online. without the hours, days, month, years of avoidance...


----------



## caelle

I'm trying to think about that site where people leave reviews for stores and stuff. I've tried searching random stuff to see if I find the website in the search results but, nothing.


----------



## tea111red

yelp?


----------



## Ai

I wish I could order pizza without actually having to interact with the delivery person...


----------



## The Library of Emma

Kevin001 said:


> Its painless and no fear beforehand .


I'd rather know


----------



## Amphoteric

****, Mark E Smith has died :/


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I had as much energy as my cat.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I wish I had as much energy as my cat.


Same, as Miss Persian (female cat) runs me tired when playing.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I hate the cold sometimes. :/


----------



## tea111red

i'm going to have to put 2000? miles on my car in the next few weeks? i hope nothing goes wrong. it already has well over 100,000 miles and needs a lot of repairs. lol.

no phone to call for help if something goes wrong. :no

i guess there really is no one to call for help anyway, though. :lol


----------



## mt moyt

Ai said:


> I wish I could order pizza without actually having to interact with the delivery person...







you can!


----------



## CNikki

CNikki said:


> I managed to get a great chunk of my father's ancestry. They were English settlers who settled in Hartford, Connecticut in the 1640's - around the time the wave of English settlers came in when Dutch settlers were there prior. So much history has happened around there that I'm so curious to know what each ancestor has specifically done. Both tragic but interesting. The most I could trace was in the late 1500's with the person being from Northamptonshire, England, United Kingdom.
> 
> I'm more so scared of the fact that many of them lived pretty long lives, considering it was the 1500's and 1600's. I don't want to live that long...





CNikki said:


> Yep, as I suspected. Down the line from what I can tell there eventually came connections to royalty. Courtiers, Lieutenants, heirs, etc. that were connected to King Charles I, who was a monarch of England, Scotland and Ireland. Now I _really_ want to know where my mother's ancestors were during this time frame, if the records will ever able be obtained. This is going to take a while.
> 
> These were one of the ancestors found by one of the generations children, at least.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Savage,_1st_Viscount_Savage





> Mary Andrews (Savage), who was the wife of William Andrews (furthest record I have in pertains to American census on my father's mother's mother side), both immigrated to America in the 1640's. Mary was one of many daughters of Thomas Savage as linked up above, which to my best guess didn't inherit much since she 1) was a daughter, and daughters hardly inherit if there is already a firstborn son (not to mention one of the sons was a knight), and 2) likely married outside of social status pertaining rankings serving royalty, thus making it all the more reasonable for her and her husband to immigrate to America when the wave of English settlers came to Hartford.


I'm up to "William Herbert, 1st Earl of Pembroke (died 1469)": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Herbert,_1st_Earl_of_Pembroke_(died_1469)

"William Herbert, 1st Earl of Pembroke KG (c. 1423 - 27 July 1469), known as "Black William", was a Welsh nobleman, politician, and courtier. He was the son of William ap Thomas, founder of Raglan Castle, and Gwladys ferch Dafydd Gam, and grandson of Dafydd Gam, an adherent of King Henry V of England."

He married Anne Devereux, daughter of Walter Devereux, Lord Chancellor of Ireland and Elizabeth Merbury. They had at least ten children:

"Lord Chancellor of Ireland": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_Chancellor_of_Ireland

The office of Lord High Chancellor of Ireland (commonly known as Lord Chancellor of Ireland) was the highest judicial office in Ireland until the establishment of the Irish Free State in 1922. From 1721 to 1801 it was also the highest political office of the Irish Parliament: the Chancellor was Speaker of the Irish House of Lords. The Lord Chancellor was also Lord Keeper of the Great Seal of Ireland. In all three respects the office mirrored the Lord High Chancellor of Great Britain.

---

I may be a simple person, but this is _really_ getting juicy for me.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> i'm going to have to put 2000? miles on my car in the next few weeks? i hope nothing goes wrong. it already has well over 100,000 miles and needs a lot of repairs. lol.
> 
> no phone to call for help if something goes wrong. :no
> 
> i guess there really is no one to call for help anyway, though. :lol


For work?


----------



## feels

been riding high on this new SSRI for the past 3 months but i think i'm finally crashing lol


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> For work?


yeah. i still have a job in another state (and i still need to take care of some stuff in the other state). i'm trying to keep it till i find a job where i'm at now. it's not been easy finding another job and having to go through the all the stuff that's involved w/ getting a new job has been really anxiety provoking.

i've not even known if i should try to find a job where i'm at now or in the other state. :stu i've been so confused. i still am, lol. :stu

anyway, yeah. this is what i feel i have to do...for now, i guess. probably looks/sounds stupid to other people, but whatever. lol. i don't know what else to do, given my circumstances.


----------



## EarthDominator

I sometimes wonder if anybody would actually care when I suddenly disappear. :sigh


----------



## roxslide

Ok. 2018 is going to be about getting better. I got frustrated in 2016 and felt like my progress had plateaued, I realize now that I needed 2017 to break me down so I could get back up and keep improving.

I'm back on meds now and hopefully I can budget for therapy. I'm also doing ok with my diet, I think I lost a few pounds already. Unfortunately I think I need to take a short break on it because the meds are giving me crazy stomach problems. I also want to start exercising more again. Hopefully all this will build my confidence/manage my anxiety so I can get dates and friends lol.

Ugh now excuse me while I dry heave, wow I forgot how bad SSRIs are the first week


----------



## tea111red

well, i have no solid plan in place for the next few days. too anxious to think well enough to plan everything out and think about certain things right now. i will have to wing it a lot. i am sure i am going to be stumbling and struggling a lot.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This almost absolute powerlessness is killing me.
The government has complete power over me. The corporations have complete power over me. 
The society and even my parents have power over me.

I feel so humiliated and defeated. I can't really see any way out of this.
And I wonder why others don't seem to feel like that.


----------



## EarthDominator

So, monsters do not recieve love nor support since they simply don't deserve it. I found evidence (solid) that I don't count in the social community, therefore I must be a monster. 

Well, that's pointed out for me now.


----------



## roxslide

Welp it finally happened. The thing I've been dreading for months, I accidentally streamed a video in my roommate's bedroom while they were watching. Ugh. Thankfully I wasn't watching anything too embarrassing, just a vapid video about hair styles lol. I am slightly embarrassed but relieved, I could have been watching something much worse lol.

Mostly I am just so pissed about Chromecast, why is it compulsory????? I have been searching for months on how to disconnect my devices from Chromecast and there's pretty much no way. Either you can turn off notifications so you won't know that you are accidentally streaming or you can disconnect from the shared connection and use something else. That is crazy! Esp in roommate situations like mine or even being connected through dorms, if you share a connection with anybody basically you're ****ed. I've read about people accidentally streaming porn and even their bank account information. Why am I surprised though, another privacy violation by Google. Shocking.


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> i'm going to have to put 2000? miles on my car in the next few weeks? i hope nothing goes wrong. it already has well over 100,000 miles and needs a lot of repairs. lol.
> 
> no phone to call for help if something goes wrong. :no
> 
> i guess there really is no one to call for help anyway, though. :lol


Can you fly instead? Is this a one time or few time thing? Driving probably won't be that much cheaper, especially with that car situation there is risk involved if anything goes wrong, which might end up costing more than flying.


----------



## discoveryother

EarthDominator said:


> So, monsters do not recieve love nor support since they simply don't deserve it. I found evidence (solid) that I don't count in the social community, therefore I must be a monster.
> 
> Well, that's pointed out for me now.


you don't seem very monsterous


----------



## EarthDominator

andy1984thesecond said:


> you don't seem very monsterous


Not here, no. In real life, it's a different story. But at least I know what I'm up to now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah I haven't had anywhere near enough sleep for anything to be a good idea, and leaving the house for the first time this month.

@EarthDominator

status twin.


----------



## EarthDominator

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I haven't had anywhere near enough sleep for anything to be a good idea, and leaving the house for the first time this month.
> 
> @EarthDominator
> 
> status twin.


:O Pretty funny.


----------



## Blue Dino

Next few weeks might be difficult and right now is the very last night or last hours I can relax and do whatever. I am drinking myself to La La Land. My sad life...



Coincidence said:


> i keep fantasizing with my virgin fantasies if this person would let me touch her face with my hand! ( if she lets me) i would probably end up kissing her on the lips until they swell and turn blue


Makeup in a prison uniform... there must be some context to this.


----------



## SplendidBob

Library this afternoon. Still anxious. Can't avoid it. Need to start rewarding myself for these tasks I think. No chavettes there though, at least. 

Wish it was earlier in the day tbh. 4pm sucks.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> yeah. i still have a job in another state (and i still need to take care of some stuff in the other state). i'm trying to keep it till i find a job where i'm at now. it's not been easy finding another job and having to go through the all the stuff that's involved w/ getting a new job has been really anxiety provoking.
> 
> i've not even known if i should try to find a job where i'm at now or in the other state. :stu i've been so confused. i still am, lol. :stu
> 
> anyway, yeah. this is what i feel i have to do...for now, i guess. probably looks/sounds stupid to other people, but whatever. lol. i don't know what else to do, given my circumstances.


Oh wow you're so brave :squeeze


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'Keep off this roof. Falling from or through this roof could result in fatal injury.'

ahahaha London.


----------



## Kevin001

Kinda awkward paying somebody when they already owe you tons.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

at the cinema just saw a mouse run across the floor further up the row. Really hope it doesn't end up under my feet during the film.


'Patrick Melrose narcissitic schizoid depressed alcoholic' lol Benedict Cumberbatch sure is typecast.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

just saw someone slide under a ticket barrier lol..


----------



## Johnny Walker

Should i go for a night run, i feel tired.


----------



## SplendidBob

Wow, little girl at code club basically did the whole thing on her own with no help, I kept popping over and giving her positive feedback, at the end her dad said something "xxx finally used her_ tiny_ brain for something", seriously, wtf?


----------



## Kevin001

Random numbers keep blowing me up.....nope nope nope.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I have to wait a few weeks for counseling.

Depression isn't easing at all and I'm going to end up going to the meet in a couple of weeks, feeling like **** and having to fake it, great.

As much as I try I can't forget about her. I'm tired of thinking about her but want to to talk to her still. 

It's illogical but that's what I am, ffs. An illogical, out of control bellend.


----------



## jolene23

I can't decide if I like new Justin Timberlake's songs or not. They're definitely different.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Wow, little girl at code club basically did the whole thing on her own with no help, I kept popping over and giving her positive feedback, at the end her dad said something "xxx finally used her_ tiny_ brain for something", seriously, wtf?


Damn that pisses me off.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Damn that pisses me off.


Yup, ****ing sucks. The guy was just glued to his son as well, basically telling him what to do constantly. Really annoying.

When she had finished the lesson (early) he asked her to do something with the asteroid and collision, and she did something (pretty cool), making the background change when it collided with another item bouncing around the screen. I was telling her how awesome it was and his response when he saw it was "it wasn't what I asked you to do".

****ing ****.

She was super timid as well, she sorta ignored me at first but then started to smile and really quietly talk a bit as it went on when I gave her some praise. Got the feeling she never got positive feedback. Parents seriously need to go on courses to learn what should be obvious.

Will be spamming her with positivity in the next ones .


----------



## Ai

mt moyt said:


> you can!


Waaaay too much planning. I'm a simple woman with simple needs. Those include gorging myself on pizza while exerting the least amount of energy possible... ;P The basics.


----------



## Ai

My ex-best friend randomly messaged my boyfriend, after ignoring me for 6 whole months over literally nothing, trying to plant the seeds for drama...? What even?

I am so glad I finally dodged that crazy-train. 


There is only so much you can blame on your BPD before you have to admit you're just a **** person...


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> There is only so much you can blame on your BPD before you have to admit you're just a **** person...


Asked my psychologist about this after my recent interactions with a woman with BPD, about how much can one blame on BPD and where is the line of personal responsibility? (she knows her PD's)

Her answer was that its about emotional intensity. When feeling strong emotions that is when their capacity gets compromised. They have plenty of times when they aren't emotionally compromised and so have responsibility. So it's kinda like, in an emotionally intense scenario, borderline gonna borderline. Otherwise, excuse.

Not her exact words, but my interpretation (based on my **** memory lol), so might be totally not what she meant.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> Asked my psychologist about this after my recent interactions with a woman with BPD, about how much can one blame on BPD and where is the line of personal responsibility? (she knows her PD's)
> 
> Her answer was that its about emotional intensity. When feeling strong emotions that is when their capacity gets compromised. They have plenty of times when they aren't emotionally compromised and so have responsibility. So it's kinda like, in an emotionally intense scenario, borderline gonna borderline. Otherwise, excuse.
> 
> Not her exact words, but my interpretation (based on my **** memory lol), so might be totally not what she meant.


Whether or not you're present enough to emotionally stop yourself in the moment, there really is a very minimum level of responsibility that is available... like actually seeing your therapist... Or taking your meds... Or putting any effort whatsoever in employing the steps and coping mechanisms that therapist you barely bother to see teaches you when literally _inventing_ charged situations and accusing everyone else of victimizing you is so much easier... Just thinking about the decade + of emotional blackmail and manipulation now, in retrospect, is exhausting...

Like, s*it, though, seriously... I am usually the first to make excuses for other people (which is why I'm such a good target for BPD-folk, I have learned over the years...)... but this has gotten ridiculous.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Kinda awkward paying somebody when they already owe you tons.


If it was me, I wouldn't pay them. I'd tell them straight up. But it's up to you really. That's just what I would do or wouldn't do rather.

This girl I work with at the store seems like she gives off this vibe that she has some kind of anxiety. Not sure yet but I like her. Sometimes, she looks at me and doesn't say anything and she doesn't really talk much but she talks a little more than I do. Also, her name is Dana, which is kind of weird because I don't know of any young people with that name.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> Whether or not you're present enough to emotionally stop yourself in the moment, there really is a very minimum level of responsibility that is available... like actually seeing your therapist... Or taking your meds... Or putting any effort whatsoever in employing the steps and coping mechanisms that therapist you barely bother to see teaches you when literally _inventing_ charged situations and accusing everyone else of victimizing you is so much easier... Just thinking about the decade + of emotional blackmail and manipulation now, in retrospect, is exhausting...
> 
> Like, s*it, though, seriously... I am usually the first to make excuses for other people (which is why I'm such a good target for BPD-folk, I have learned over the years...)... but this has gotten ridiculous.


Oh yep, I agree. I think that's what she was getting at. Because most of the time they are responsible. They have the capacity to seek out and get DBT, and do what they have been taught to do to alter their behaviours etc.

(I am insanely susceptible to BPD people as well, btw, and I attract them like flies to a flame, or moths to a turd, I actually strongly suspect there is a weird mutual attraction between AvPD and BPD).


----------



## Crisigv

My sister ignores me a lot. It's annoying.


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> (I am insanely susceptible to BPD people as well, btw, and I attract them like flies to a flame, or moths to a turd, I actually strongly suspect there is a weird mutual attraction between AvPD and BPD).


Quite probably. Three of the closest friends I ever had ended up diagnosed BPD...

Either that, or I'm just a sucker and it's really obvious...


----------



## CNikki

Tired but I don't want to sleep. Don't think I have the temperament to deal with certain drama. -_-


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> Quite probably. Three of the closest friends I ever had ended up diagnosed BPD...
> 
> Either that, or I'm just a sucker and it's really obvious...


Someone with BPD greatly fears abandonment, an avoidant typically wants close relationships, but are unable to access them easily, what with all of the avoidance and so forth. They are also generally very nice, moral, responsible and so forth. So an avoidant represents a "safe bet" in terms of not being abandoned.

Of course, the abandonment actually comes from the behaviour of the BPD, so it is actually an illusion of safety. But this illusion means that the BPD will idolise the avoidant initially, and that idolisation is exactly what draws the avoidant to the BPD, because it results in a close relationship and the emotional intensity (which they crave) and also massively boosts the low self esteem of the avoidant (uh oh).

So I don't think it is about a BPD person seeing an avoidant as being susceptible to manipulation in a purposeful sense, in fact my psychologist says that most of the manipulative behaviour is really learned adaptations to whatever ****ty childhood environments created the BPD in the first place (and they are often horribly ****ty). The fear of abandonment and the raw emotions of BPD are so intense and painful, they do whatever it takes to get the person to stay. Of course, whether it is intentional or not, the outcome is the same. When the BPD starts seeing cracks (where maybe there aren't any) the idolisation stops, they split, and the avoidant is left with a filling of ****, rather than the previous delicious (but dangerous) nutella for their sammich.

Remembering the delicious taste of the nutella is why people struggle letting go of a BPD relationship, because it tasted so ****ing sweet.

This is more w.r.t. intimate relationships than friendships, though close friendships would presumably have a similar dynamic.

This is cobbled together from things my psychologist has said, my own mind and limited experience and probably a couple of horrible internet blogs or something, so I wouldn't read too much into this.


----------



## SplendidBob

I should also say, that was a horrible piece of generalisation. BPD has a lot of variation, so if that isn't bull**** anyway (it probably is), its probably bull**** to a whole bunch of people with BPD (and AvPD for that matter, I only can speak for myself on that front).


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> If it was me, I wouldn't pay them. I'd tell them straight up. But it's up to you really. That's just what I would do or wouldn't do rather.


Its my mom and she would blackmail me if not so.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Tomorrow, and the weekend.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Its my mom and she would blackmail me if not so.


Well, I can understand that but if it was a stranger I definitely wouldn't do it. I'd tell them no if it was outside my family.


----------



## truant

I think my sister is trying to poison me. (Lol, but not lol.)

She keeps making weird food, most of which is barely (and sometimes not) edible and guilts me into eating it. (Because it makes her feel like she's doing something good?) Normally I just choke it down to be polite (and because I have no money and beggars can't be choosers), but today she's really going too far.

She texts me to tell me the roast she's made is ready to eat. (She's sitting in the driveway with her bf again, because he's not allowed in the house.) I ask her if it's done. (Because I'd just looked at it about 20 minutes earlier and it was very obviously undercooked. Maybe half-done, if that.) She says "it should be, it's been cooking for hours". (In a slow cooker.)

I go back down, look in the pot. It's still very obviously not done. I know she's been in to check on it, because I heard her in the kitchen and the pot has been turned off. In addition, despite the fact that she's made the roast for herself and her bf, neither of them are eating it.

I refuse to eat it, but I haven't texted her about it because she has zero tolerance for criticism and I know that she'll just freak out and start ranting about how she "just wanted to make a nice dinner", and et cetera. Since then (a little over an hour ago) she's been in the house three times, presumably to check to see if I've eaten any of it. (Incidentally, this type of behavior is normal for her and she's about the least-insane person in my family.)

On top of this, my brother, who is both a diabetic and a schizophrenic, has not left his room once today, even to use the washroom. He's 52, very obese, and very unhealthy and I'm really beginning to fear he may have died on me. But I'm afraid to go check. :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ai said:


> Whether or not you're present enough to emotionally stop yourself in the moment, there really is a very minimum level of responsibility that is available... like actually seeing your therapist... Or taking your meds... Or putting any effort whatsoever in employing the steps and coping mechanisms that therapist you barely bother to see teaches you when literally _inventing_ charged situations and accusing everyone else of victimizing you is so much easier... Just thinking about the decade + of emotional blackmail and manipulation now, in retrospect, is exhausting...
> 
> Like, s*it, though, seriously... I am usually the first to make excuses for other people (which is why I'm such a good target for BPD-folk, I have learned over the years...)... but this has gotten ridiculous.


I've found that a lot of people are misdiagnosed with BPD (or it's more just a catch all diagnoses,) which probably explains (in part,) why there are few meds known to help and it's difficult to treat.

Having met someone though who is as pure BPD as you can get, I wonder how many people who instead have other issues are diagnosed with it. S/he also has BDD and gender dysphoria and identity issues (cause BPD, so like they also have flip flopped on this topic a bunch of times not because of BPD but.. Explaining that is too complicated for this post they have two things that cause gender dysphoria in opposite directions so they don't like the idea of having breasts, or wearing a bra,) and s/he spends a significant portion of everday ranting about why s/he can't transistion socially because s/he looks really masculine and doesn't want to be 'a man in a dress' in reality s/he looks very neotenous and has a bone structure that's fairly similar to me (ouch that people reassuring them reminds me how dimorphic I look) and they are always obsessing about their appearence becoming too masculinised over time and what they see as minute changes that are somehow terrible but just aren't visible if they show photos.. I worry about them because they are extremely gender non conforming in their natal sex and live in the rural South.

S/he splits on herself a lot and occasionally other people but it's usually over really quickly and then they'll start hating themselves for what they did and calling themselves evil. But they're unaware that most of the time they aren't hurting people or what they did was fairly small so they're just apologising constantly and also takes things the wrong way at times and starts ranting only to apologise and you can tell the **** they give themselves is way worse than what they've said. It's a never ending cycle that takes up a considerable portion of everyday (because I talk to them most days as part of a chat room.)

Also incredibly empathetic. For some insane reason they are doing a Phd in a subject that involves testing on mice. So they read all these vet books to try and help the mice survive but they often die. They spend a lot of time upset about this and it's distressing to listen to but they don't want to give up what they're doing because they feel the mice's deaths will have been for nothing and they are close to a break through I think. In spite of the constant stress leading to near constant emotional stuff and suicide discussion.

They're not really manipulative usually or anything people associate with BPD, just like having raw nerves that are constantly exposed.

They refuse to get treatment for BDD because they hate psychiatry for gatekeeping them until they turned into a 'monster,' (didn't happen though since BDD..) They spend a lot of time ranting about the field too and certain specific psychologists etc.

In spite of this the other people who seemed BPDish I've encountered on this site comparatively actually seemed much worse (they were very infuriating,) but I imagine they were more neourotypical in various ways ironically.


----------



## harrison

They have robots working in our operating theatres here in Melbourne. I got quite a shock yesterday when I was lying on a trolley waiting to go into theatre and this thing went past me without anyone pushing it. One of them got in the nurse's way and she almost swore at it.

I asked the anaesthetist about them and she said they'd had them for a couple of years already and they weren't very well-liked.


----------



## Blue Dino

Lots of burping and belching. I think I need some probiotics.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> They have robots working in our operating theatres here in Melbourne. I got quite a shock yesterday when I was lying on a trolley waiting to go into theatre and this thing went past me without anyone pushing it. One of them got in the nurse's way and she almost swore at it.
> 
> I asked the anaesthetist about them and she said they'd had them for a couple of years already and they weren't very well-liked.


Had them since 2016 -






I wonder if it was Peter or Susan or a relative?   :grin2:


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> Someone with BPD greatly fears abandonment, an avoidant typically wants close relationships, but are unable to access them easily, what with all of the avoidance and so forth. They are also generally very nice, moral, responsible and so forth. So an avoidant represents a "safe bet" in terms of not being abandoned.
> 
> [. . .]


Makes sense... especially the bit about letting go.

You know, witnessing my mother go through an extremely abusive marriage, I always told myself "if I ever find myself in an abusive situation, I'm not going to tolerate that bull****! I'll be gone. **** that noise." And yet...

Kind of humbling, and yet also depressing, to think about...

And a little bit frightening. Like... what other **** am I missing? _Am_ I my mother?



Persephone The Dread said:


> I've found that a lot of people are misdiagnosed with BPD (or it's more just a catch all diagnoses,) which probably explains (in part,) why there are few meds known to help and it's difficult to treat.
> 
> [. . .]


In this particular case, my ex-friend is about as "textbook" as you can get, honestly. But I get what you're saying, and your friend's situation seems pretty unfortunate and complicated. Psychiatry is really just one giant, clumsy stab in the dark in general. It seems to be more a vague suggestion of what _might be_ than even an imprecise guideline sometimes... an imprecise guideline which can't even historically decide what it wants to pathologize (and subsequently awkwardly compartmentalize) in the first place... I really go back and forth on my feelings about it.

Don't know if any of that makes sense. I'm tired. But words. Late night words. Of profundity. Enjoy. lol


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Had them since 2016 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it was Peter or Susan or a relative?   :grin2:


Don't know actually mate - but it was pretty impressive. At first I thought I was seeing things but then they just kept going back and forth along the hallways - it was quite bizarre tbh.

The whole place blew me away actually. I went in just on the public sytem and ended up having a professor doing my procedure. (I was terrified tbh - but I got through it) Times like that I realise how lucky we are in this country.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Don't know actually mate - but it was pretty impressive. At first I thought I was seeing things but then they just kept going back and forth along the hallways - it was quite bizarre tbh.
> 
> The whole place blew me away actually. I went in just on the public system and ended up having a professor doing my procedure. (I was terrified tbh - but I got through it) Times like that I realise how lucky we are in this country.


It's like welcome to the future. 

Things we dreamed about happening in the future when younger while watching the Jetsons, but actually happening now. 

Tablets came from watching Star Trek where they used similar devices (props, but looked like a tablet).

It's most likely like those little household self cleaning robots. Probably works by staying within sensors that define the area along the hallway. In addition, probably has a proximity sensor on front of robot to sense when something is infront of it and stop.

Usually there is some computer programming involved to get them to follow the route, sensors and know when to stop, etc.

True. Australia has one of the best medical systems in the world.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Reading about BPD and AvPD is making me feel even worse again, because I believe that could well be my situation.

I don't know if she is BPD and co morbid with NPD. She has SA, has been depressed before and her old man thought she had AvPD. I'm SA and AvPD.

She has traits of all of those, but it's the obvious splitting, things she's done, that I know would get her diagnosed with cluster B disorder(s) if the therapist had the balls to do it. They call BPD Unstable Personality Disorder over now btw.

The last split of her's was sort of like a narcissistic, entitled split, over me not giving her laundry money, and her losing her own money in the faulty laundry machine that didn't dispense her card, and kept her money. She just flipped/splitt with borderline or narcissistic type rage. 

I had to fight my way to get back into her flat from the laundry room. She first started to attack me in the lift after she stormed off.

When I got back in her flat she did the classic borderline rage push thing, constantly screaming at me to "get out, get out" and was trying to throw me and my stuff out and attack me at the same time.

This is what's confusing, because the "get out" "I want you to leave" thing is the rage push of a borderline, but her behavior post milder rage or split, when I was able to stick around, was narcissistic, and like she didn't give a damn about me, and I think she might have even enjoyed seeing me in so much pain. Theirs an air of "I'm the lead in our dance" and narcissistic superiority about her when I've begged her to think about the impact this is having on me. I've even thought she may have sociopath or ASPD traits now, and all this basically makes her, just not a nice person at times at the end of the day.

Man, it's really hard to deal with this ****. Two weeks ago I got the classic BPD thing of being threatened with an harassment stalking charge (I've done neither and she HAS contacted the police) when all I've tried to do is the adult thing of discussing what happened and trying to fix things.

I've been devalued and discarded, and don't know if this is a borderline or narcissistic discard. 

With me being AvPD and not having anything to do with anyone for years, spending time with her and now it ending up like this, you can imagine how hard it is to deal with.

Lonely as **** for years, finally meet someone I genuinely love spending time with, and then the devaluing starts.

I remember how innocent she was when I first meet her, and how the last time I saw her was like a completely different women, who could have killed me if this had happened in the kitchen.

Now, I don't know if she's still trying to do the ultimate, final discard because she's borderline and can't face that she's at fault because of how think skinned she can be, or if it's more of a covert/vulnerable narcissistic discard, where she's just done with her supply, and wants me out. It could be a combo of the two. I really don't ****ing know and can completely see why pro's don't like diagnosing cluster B disorders and some just won't.

They can't even diagnose BPD early on unless the borderline is self aware and explains her behavior. The only way to see it is if the patient get's a lot of therapy and becomes closer to the therapist over time, and the therapist starts to get devalued, which seems to be inevitable no matter how great they are, because of the borderlines impossible needs of unconditional love, which cannot be met. BPD is a disorder of intimacy, so only appears to people they're the closest to.

Even though she attacked me, has contacted the police and threatened to take it further if I contact her again, if the **** hits the fan for her and she paints me white again, she could end up coming back, and I'd talk to her again if that happened, because of my own issues with AvPD, codependency traits and horrible loneliness, low self esteem etc. :| 

The hardest thing of all is knowing how great she is when she isn't being controlled by her issues, which stem from her narcissistic father.


----------



## Chevy396

I feel like I just got butt raped by my own digestive system. I guess that's what I get for eating at McDonald's.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've got a phone therapy session thing for 30 mins on Feb 5th.

I'm not anxious about it. Just worried that I feel nothing from going to therapy. It must be done though. Maybe I'm wrong and I'll be one of those people like Bob who benefits from it.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Pete Beale what you should take from what I posted here is this part (quoting myself, how narcissistic):



splendidbob said:


> But this illusion means that the BPD will idolise the avoidant initially, and that idolisation is exactly what draws the avoidant to the BPD, because it results in a close relationship and the emotional intensity (which they crave) and also massively boosts the low self esteem of the avoidant (uh oh).


Meaning, that the initial idolisation phase, isn't quite _real _, its kinda artificially inflating your self esteem, and hitting all kinds of cues in you that make you feel really ****ing good about yourself.

This feels good at the time, but this is the problem, and this is why you are struggling so hard to let go.



splendidbob said:


> Remembering the delicious taste of the nutella is why people struggle letting go of a BPD relationship, because it tasted so ****ing sweet.


But mostly this. It's too sweet. It the perfect thing you were looking for, at one point, but it was too perfect at that stage. Your relationship with her (because she evidently wasn't able to control her behaviour in the slightest) was the _entire_ package. It was the average of the too good to be true sweet nutella, and the substituted poo filling.

To my mind that average pretty much is very out of date marmite, it seems like something you might want to eat, but a few hours later it causes horrible stomach pain.

Because someone without BPD, or someone in control of their BPD symptoms I don't think will provide you with that nutella *at all*. That nutella simply isn't on the cards.

It will be a jam, but a fundamentally, ok one, apricot or something. "Yeh, its pretty ok, overall, its kinda sweet, great"

Nutella cannot and should not exist, and it only does because sometimes sammiches have poo in them, basically.


* *





That is a sig worthy quote




1. You cannot win her back
2. You do not _want_ to win her back (unless she is in control of her BPD)
3. You probably have to try to integrate all of the behaviour into one, and not focus on the positives
4. You have to let go and move on. That means stopping yourself researching it, trying not to post about it (that isn't a sign of annoyance from me btw, just for your own good), never check her social media, that kind of deal.

And a caveat, I am doing my best to help here (and the nutella stuff is me trying to make it weirdly light hearted), but I know **** all about this stuff, really.

So the therapy is a good idea. Make sure it is focused on this break up, and not pre existing depression or anxiety though. You need someone to help you through this, not a few weeks of generic CBT.


----------



## CNikki

Really wanting to contact someone to see how they're doing. Either the time is inconvenient, or I'm not in a stable place to do so, or simply that I have avoidance due to past hurts that they gave me. I have them on my mind time and time again, though. Of course I'll never be close to them like I once have, which I also fear since I can easily get drawn to people like that. I'm a pushover.


----------



## moonchildkayla

I'm thinking about Mandela effects haha


----------



## EarthDominator

I wish I had someone next to me, or at least someone I could talk to...even online.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> @Pete Beale what you should take from what I posted here is this part (quoting myself, how narcissistic):
> 
> Meaning, that the initial idolisation phase, isn't quite _real _, its kinda artificially inflating your self esteem, and hitting all kinds of cues in you that make you feel really ****ing good about yourself.
> 
> This feels good at the time, but this is the problem, and this is why you are struggling so hard to let go.
> 
> But mostly this. It's too sweet. It the perfect thing you were looking for, at one point, but it was too perfect at that stage. Your relationship with her (because she evidently wasn't able to control her behaviour in the slightest) was the _entire_ package. It was the average of the too good to be true sweet nutella, and the substituted poo filling.
> 
> To my mind that average pretty much is very out of date marmite, it seems like something you might want to eat, but a few hours later it causes horrible stomach pain.
> 
> Because someone without BPD, or someone in control of their BPD symptoms I don't think will provide you with that nutella *at all*. That nutella simply isn't on the cards.
> 
> It will be a jam, but a fundamentally, ok one, apricot or something. "Yeh, its pretty ok, overall, its kinda sweet, great"
> 
> Nutella cannot and should not exist, and it only does because sometimes sammiches have poo in them, basically.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a sig worthy quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You cannot win her back
> 2. You do not _want_ to win her back (unless she is in control of her BPD)
> 3. You probably have to try to integrate all of the behaviour into one, and not focus on the positives
> 4. You have to let go and move on. That means stopping yourself researching it, trying not to post about it (that isn't a sign of annoyance from me btw, just for your own good), never check her social media, that kind of deal.
> 
> And a caveat, I am doing my best to help here (and the nutella stuff is me trying to make it weirdly light hearted), but I know **** all about this stuff, really.
> 
> So the therapy is a good idea. Make sure it is focused on this break up, and not pre existing depression or anxiety though. You need someone to help you through this, not a few weeks of generic CBT.


Thanks for the reply mate.

Like I've said before, it would be easier if she had died, and there's nothing anyone can tell me that I don't already know, based on so much bloody research. It's heart over head with me now. I know what I need to do, it's use my head.

I know there's nothing I can do other than help myself, and hope she does too.


----------



## Winds

I know I shouldn't but I do. Ugh...


----------



## Gamgee

I'm annoyed at my sister because she took an apple and I asked her if she could give me one but she told me to get it myself. Why not just give me an apple if she's getting one for herself? Ugh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The worst part about trying to fix my sleeping pattern by actually sleeping much earlier (even if tired at the time,) is that for weeks I just feel constantly tired throughout the day, and also end up waking up every few hours initially. Like get 2-3 hours sleep, wake up, fall back asleep, repeat. That's not how sleep cycles are supposed to work brain you're not supposed to wake up after every two cycles or something. =|


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Looks like I lost a little weight. Yay.


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Crisigv

Back hurts like a *****. And I'm not going to do a damn thing about it, cause I'm stupid.


----------



## BackToThePast

I called her. I ****ing did it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I wonder...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

fml and my **** social skills.

Need to work on that so bad.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I hope those that are preferred...those that are seen as perfect...actually care about others. If so, please take care.


Goodbye and take care. <3


----------



## Kevin001

Sometimes you might be the only person someone has so don't quit on them.


----------



## Blue Dino

So sick of losing umbrellas. All of the nice umbrellas I like, I lose them within months. I am so absent minded. Yet, all of the crappy ugly umbrellas, I am never careful with them and do not care much for them, I end up still having them around for years.


----------



## mt moyt

im gonna play games like nobodys business tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wren611

Why do I still dream of her? And why are these dreams of her becoming nicer? I just want to forget her.


----------



## Kevin001

Still have this lingering cough....crazy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Back hurts like a *****. And I'm not going to do a damn thing about it, cause I'm stupid.


Awww. :hug

Been there before. Lie on your back. It should help relieve the pain.



sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I hope those that are preferred...those that are seen as perfect...actually care about others. If so, please take care.
> 
> Goodbye and take care. <3


Ok. 

Long time no see. 



Kevin001 said:


> Still have this lingering cough....crazy.


I hoping it goes away.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I can't stand pretentious people.


----------



## Chevy396

I think I could land a decent job as a coder for some other tech company so that I could save up enough money to start my own large company. I've never really tried because I'm 90% self taught and don't have any great college degree to put on my resume, but if I tried to find someone who hires coders based on skill rather than the degree they got a loan for, then I could make some decent money. No real reason to be living this poor. And best of all, no student debt.


----------



## EarthDominator

I wonder if lonliness, although there are physically people around me (but I still feel lonely), brings health risks with it. ...probably not, or at lesat I hope not.


----------



## crimeclub

solutionx said:


> I think I could land a decent job as a coder for some other tech company so that I could save up enough money to start my own large company. I've never really tried because I'm 90% self taught and don't have any great college degree to put on my resume, but if I tried to find someone who hires coders based on skill rather than the degree they got a loan for, then I could make some decent money. No real reason to be living this poor. And best of all, no student debt.


What do you currently do for work? And yeah if you can make money without picking up student debt then do it, my 35k plus interest is kicking my ***.


----------



## EarthDominator

(Sorry for posting too quickly.)

Thinking about, well, physically injuring myself.


----------



## SplendidBob

Finally set up my desk to be "ergonomic". Managed 10 minutes of sitting in "correct posture" before my neck muscles gave way. That can't be a good sign. Nice burning in both lower back and neck. Jesus my spine is ****ed.

12 mins next time.


----------



## Chevy396

crimeclub said:


> What do you currently do for work? And yeah if you can make money without picking up student debt then do it, my 35k plus interest is kicking my ***.


I've been a self-employed web developer for about 20 years. In the last decade I've been teaching myself how to build mobile phone apps. I've just never made a ton of money at it because every time I get some startup money and try to get a decent business going I have some sort of fluke accident, like my recent stroke, or I didn't quite have enough startup money.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Oh god those 4 little ****s belonging to the dopey middle-aged divorced guy who lives in the apartment building next to mine are out again. They are so loud. He tells them not to go far, so they stay right there below the windows screaming.
> 
> I think one of them is actually named Dennis. :sus Dennis the Menace. :lol


The older hippy black guy with the weird hairstyle who took my parking spot without asking has been having long conversations with the single dad next door. Of course they like each other.


----------



## SplendidBob

Cant decide who the handsomest male actor of all time is. Tbh I can't find any I like much.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> Cant decide who the handsomest male actor of all time is. Tbh I can't find any I like much.


Come on, it's obviously either Brad Pitt or Ryan Gosling.  :lol


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> Come on, it's obviously either Brad Pitt or Ryan Gosling.  :lol


Hah 

Stop stirring up trouble mentioning Gosling, Samantha. You know he makes me enraged .

You are a lady though /tips cap, who is the handsomest:

1. Modern actor (hint, its me, even though I am not an actor)
2. All time actor (hint, also me).

I am quite partial to Henry Cavill for 1. No clue on 2. Other than Gosling obv.


----------



## lackofflife

splendidbob said:


> Cant decide who the handsomest male actor of all time is. Tbh I can't find any I like much.


chris hemsworth


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> Hah
> 
> Stop stirring up trouble mentioning Gosling, Samantha. You know he makes me enraged .
> 
> You are a lady though /tips cap, who is the handsomest:
> 
> 1. Modern actor (hint, its me, even though I am not an actor)
> 2. All time actor (hint, also me).
> 
> I am quite partial to Henry Cavill for 1. No clue on 2. Other than Gosling obv.


Well, other than you, of course... I do find Henry Cavill handsome. I also think Jon Hamm is quite handsome. Of all time though? I would have to put some thought into that, lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

lackofflife said:


> chris hemsworth


He is a bit like a more heavily muscled Gosling. This is all becoming highly suspicious.


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, other than you, of course...


I knew it.



SamanthaStrange said:


> I do find Henry Cavill handsome. I also think Jon Hamm is quite handsome. Of all time though? I would have to put some thought into that, lol.


The search is on. I am not sure why this task has become so important, but it has.

I quite like the young Robert Redford.
Tom Selleck somehow manages to sport a moustache
Also Colin Farrell is a candidate for modern actor (though I think I prefer Cavill, I like a more suave gent).

Hmmmmm.


----------



## SplendidBob

Joe Manganiello is also quite nice.
bearded Anson Mount.

Ok, enough of this for me tonight lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SA meet I could go later today but I think I'm in danger of bursting into tears at some point during or after it. :/

My oldest old mate came to the house today, to give my mom his moms number. Haven't seen him for years (I didn't answer the door). He said it felt strange walking up the path for the first time in so many years. He's currently struggling a lot with his wife of 4 years dumping him, but he knew what he was getting into with her I think. He's living at home with his retired old man, struggling to pay the bills even though he's always worked full time. I've thought about contacting him and seeing if he's up for something because he's a decent bloke, but it's sort of like going back to square one.

I hate living in this area. Too many **** memories and would love nothing more than to just give the estate the finger as I go past it on the train, and never come back.

One of my first **** memories of here is having a swiss army knife held to my throat for what felt like an eternity, when I was about 7, by a guy who's in prison at the mo for breaking the jaw of a disabled bloke ffs. Did I have any hope growing up with **** like that? :|

Also, struggling with thoughts about her still and I suspect this will continue for the rest of the ****ing year knowing my brain.

Went on FB today and a guy from the Halloween party has strangely popped up at the top of my suggested friends list so I wonder if she's having anything to do with him.


----------



## cybernaut

My agonizing root canal procedure. Needle through the tooth, drill a deep hole through the tooth, accidentally hitting unnumbed nerves, pulling nerves, radiation, pain, and lots of blood. Then, the ****ing bill.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I don't believe in supporting sites like twitter. I'm getting tired of how even social sites think it's ok to include nudity and even porn on them. I have found such material on twitter. And I think it's ridiculous!

I'm not 100 percent against all porn on the Internet, but I think it should be confined to websites that are dedicated to it. Sites like twitter have everyone, schools, kids etc on them!


----------



## Rachel NG

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I don't believe in supporting sites like twitter. I'm getting tired of how even social sites think it's ok to include nudity and even porn on them. I have found such material on twitter. And I think it's ridiculous!


It's ****ed up. And the pornographers are getting free advertising on twitter by making twitter accounts for their studios and actors and getting followers.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sometimes, I wish I could hide at work. :/


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

splendidbob said:


> Cant decide who the handsomest male actor of all time is. Tbh I can't find any I like much.


George Clooney stands the test of time.


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Sometimes, I wish I could hide at work. :/


:squeeze I hope your doing ok.


----------



## SplendidBob

ANX1 said:


> George Clooney stands the test of time.


Yup. Solid choice. Masterful ageing .


----------



## noonecares

Women should approach me on street, can't force myself to do that


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Oh yeah, George Clooney is very handsome. :mushy


----------



## Gloaming

I'm trying to figure out how to write a decent dating profile.


----------



## Steve French

I worry about taking my ritalin two times a day already, but I'm thinking about ramping it up to 3-4 times. I have too many unproductive hours as is. 3 at my current dose would still be within the manufacturer's recommendation. I seem to be sensitive to ****ing myself up though. Working too hard, not eating enough, exercising too frequently, not sleeping enough, till I crash. Damn it, I have to get things done. In the end it would still only be like 8-10 hours of relief.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

splendidbob said:


> Yup. Solid choice. Masterful ageing .


Thank you kind sir. 

Not sure how he does it. George, tell us your secrets.  :grin2:

James Dean is probably another older version of George if he lived until today.

I liked his look in Rebel Without a Cause (look on Youtube). So much so I tried to copy his haircut. 

Even Paula Abdul tried to recreate Rebel with a Cause in Rush Rush music video.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Oh yeah, George Clooney is very handsome. :mushy


When some people get grey hair it makes them look better. He is one of those people.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if anyone at work has figured out that I am a complete loser yet.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I wonder if anyone at work has figured out that I am a complete loser yet.


No way, you are cool.


----------



## shyvr6

Stubbed my pinky toe and it actually bled. First time that happened, but I'm glad I didn't break it.


----------



## CNikki

Slept during the day while I could. Now I'm not in the least bit tired.


Can't win.


----------



## tea111red

Glad this coffee and tea helps boost my mood.


----------



## harrison

ratherunique said:


> My agonizing root canal procedure. Needle through the tooth, drill a deep hole through the tooth, accidentally hitting unnumbed nerves, pulling nerves, radiation, pain, and lots of blood. Then, the ****ing bill.


Go to your GP and get a benzo. Tell them what you're having done and just ask them for a strip of Valium. I certainly would - I have in the past.

Have you had a root canal done before? I had it ages ago but I would have been on a ridiculous dose of Xanax back then every day so it didn't seem so bad. From memory though you have to go back a few times for them to get the root out properly.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> George Clooney stands the test of time.


I once saw them interviewing Matt Damon and he said that he found it very annoying how George seemed to get better looking the older he gets, instead of less. That would be pretty annoying actually, although he seems like a nice guy.


----------



## roxslide

omg lol I was looking for cute spring clothes and started looking at body suits (I can wear under shorts or something), found a cute one and then realized it's being marketed to ABDLs haha yikes!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I once saw them interviewing Matt Damon and he said that he found it very annoying how George seemed to get better looking the older he gets, instead of less. That would be pretty annoying actually, although he seems like a nice guy.


George seems like quite the gentleman.

@roxslide

Woops.  :lol

I can imagine that piece of clothing with shorts over the top instead of a skirt. I think seen that look before with people who go to gyms or with sports like clothing. I guess the colour makes the difference.


----------



## harrison

When I was waiting to go into theatre the other day the anaesthetist was standing beside me talking to me and she asked if there was anything else that was worrying me.

I said actually there were quite a few things but nothing she could probably help me with. 

I told her I'd give her a list later.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@harrison

That is funny, list later. :lol


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> @harrison
> 
> That is funny, list later. :lol


:smile2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> :smile2:


 :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

Stress.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Stress.


Awww. :hug

Chin up.


----------



## Kevin001

Excited for church this morning.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Excited for church this morning.


I was actually thinking about going to church this weekend. Not my parents' church, but somewhere with a nice selection of pretty girls who's fathers are in the tech industry. 0 I am being serious though. Why not go all out if I'm going to start dating again. I'm not going to date someone simply to get their dad as a business contact, but it sure does sweeten the deal. Besides, most of the people in any church are just there for the social interaction. I just hope I don't burst into flames upon entering. That might give me away.


----------



## EarthDominator

Physically assaulting myself. Got nothing to do anyways... :/


----------



## Kevin001

solutionx said:


> I was actually thinking about going to church this weekend. Not my parents' church, but somewhere with a nice selection of pretty girls who's fathers are in the tech industry. 0 I am being serious though. Why not go all out if I'm going to start dating again. I'm not going to date someone simply to get their dad as a business contact, but it sure does sweeten the deal. Besides, most of the people in any church are just there for the social interaction. I just hope I don't burst into flames upon entering. That might give me away.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Awww. :hug
> 
> Chin up.


Thanks....I went out this morning.... I thought maybe it would help. Lol, all it did was make me feel more agoraphobic.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Thanks....I went out this morning.... I thought maybe it would help. Lol, all it did was make me feel more agoraphobic.


You're welcome. 

Awww. :hug

It happens if not been socializing a lot (talking to people) with positive outcomes.

If had bad reactions, kind of does the opposite (triggers fear, worry, etc).


----------



## Lohikaarme

EarthDominator said:


> Physically assaulting myself. Got nothing to do anyways... :/


This is an _extremely _bad idea. :no
Please don't do anything you'll regret later.


----------



## Rachel NG

Took a massive **** that almost clogged the bowl. No wiper though


----------



## Scrub-Zero

EarthDominator said:


> Physically assaulting myself. Got nothing to do anyways... :/


I used to do that when I was your age. Took me a while to get that behavior out of my life too. I left myself with many bruise over the years.

I hope you feel better, dude.

Try to focus that anger on something else, like a punching bag or some exercise. If you project it outward as it comes, it won't come back inward.


----------



## Johnny Walker

Cann't wait for the spring season to come


----------



## EarthDominator

Lohikaarme said:


> This is an _extremely _bad idea. :no
> Please don't do anything you'll regret later.


I already did it yesterday, my left leg (upper side) is lightly bruised (?) so it's not that of a big deal.



Scrub-Zero said:


> I used to do that when I was your age. Took me a while to get that behavior out of my life too. I left myself with many bruise over the years.
> 
> I hope you feel better, dude.
> 
> Try to focus that anger on something else, like a punching bag or some exercise.


As I said above, and it's not anger. It's more like, that I deserve it.


----------



## funnynihilist

Johnny Walker said:


> Cann't wait for the spring season to come


Me neither! Enough of winter!


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Awww. :hug
> 
> It happens if not been socializing a lot (talking to people) with positive outcomes.
> 
> If had bad reactions, kind of does the opposite (triggers fear, worry, etc).


Yeah, I think you're right.... thanks for the feedback.


----------



## SofaKing

Another day pointlessly existing...

It's just another day...it's just another day.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> :squeeze I hope your doing ok.


Thanks.  I'm not doing bad. Hope you're good, too.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm thankful that they're less frequent than before, but still...some days come around where the thoughts are very invasive and powerful.


I know it'll pass, but it can be so overwhelming.


----------



## SplendidBob

Nautica Voyage. One of the best bargain fragrances they said. Holy **** that is grotesque. I think I just don't get on with aquatics. 

Had to wash it off and the smell is still lingering, ugh.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Yeah, I think you're right.... thanks for the feedback.


Just from my own life experiences. Maybe I should have said that? :stu :grin2:

You're welcome.


----------



## Kevin001

I might be the only chance someone might have at knowing Jesus, I need to remember that and love them like He would.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well that show sure is trippy...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'll watch the new Batman cartoon. I hope it makes me feel better.


----------



## cracktoria

I'm thinking about the fact I seriously hate the night for some reason.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think I'm going to die of loneliness.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I am so lucky to have you. Not "lucky to have someone," but to have someone as good as you. Thank you for being here relentlessly through some of my hardest times, even when they have also been hard for you. Thank you for your thoughtfulness, for your gentleness, for showing me what love looks like in a partner. Thank you for encouraging me to trust you with my emotions, for carrying my secrets, for sharing your own. Thank you for holding tight when I've pushed you away. You are exceptional. You mean the world to me. And for the love of god, please don't hold anything I've just told you as a gold standard to be lived up to. I don't expect, or need, or even want, you to be perfect.

It scares me to think all my backwards actions could finally build up enough to push you away, at a time when I am realizing you could very well be the person I want to share life with. More than once I have left you feeling as if someone else would be better, to placate my own insecurities; indulging what was unimportant, at the cost of our trust in each other. I understand why you can't trust me with some things now, darling, though I promise you're safe.

@Ominous Indeed

You are what I want. To have you, I realize I will have to fight for our situation to work, instead of running away. I will try to do this. I want to love you better, I want to be here when you need me. I want to stay with you as long as I can. You are worth so much more than I am currently capable of giving you, but I will try, and I hope this is enough, because you are a wonderful thing in my life, and while to lose you in any way would be painful, to lose you because you felt unsupported, unappreciated, after everything you have done for me, would be difficult to bear.


----------



## Steve French

I'm pissing like a race horse. Drinking too much water in addition to my ritalin. I kind of figured that I would just eat a healthy diet from now on to get my electrolytes, but if I'm going to excrete them at this rate from just drinking regular water, it's not going to work. But I'm not sure at the end of it. Did I drink too much water, or was I too dehydrated from a lack of electrolytes to begin with and my body is trying to compensate? I suppose the two or more litres in addition to the two cups of decaf is probably a bit too much for the 9 hour time frame. Definitely probably took too much ritalin. Took 60mg today, still within normal lines, but I took four doses on the day compared to my usual two. Feel a bit speedy now, though the first two are no doubt past.


----------



## CNikki

Letting my dysfunctional mess effect other peoples well being when it is the last thing I am wanting to do. I've come a long way since trying to not let these things collide, but I guess I have overestimated it recently. Having been on the other end of someone else's mess with them letting me sink along with them, I can now understand why some people walk off from their/my life due to it. I really don't want that to happen anymore.


----------



## mt moyt

voice please come back


----------



## The Linux Guy

I thought I put away my poetry,
Now I see,
All I need,
Is the pain,
Of loneliness,
To drive me insane,
I thought I was done with my poetry,
But now I see,
How can it be?
It's done without the fun.


----------



## Blue Dino

Procrastinating still on doing something urgent that will stress me out a lot and trigger me into depression as I do it and it might actually be undoable which will make it worse.. But it's something I really need to try to do ASAP.


----------



## crimeclub

Blue Dino said:


> Procrastinating still on doing something urgent that will stress me out a lot and trigger me into depression as I do it and it might actually be undoable which will make it worse.. But it's something I really need to try to do ASAP.


----------



## Karsten

What a ****in' wackaloon.


----------



## Blue Dino

crimeclub said:


>


Did a little digging and looks like the task was might have actually resolved months ago and I didn't pay attention. But I still need to check to make sure. Hopefully a Swoosh!


----------



## Lohikaarme

@Girl Without a Shadow That was sweet to read, you write beautifully :yes


----------



## truant

Teleological reflections: I have seriously considered the possibility that I've been put here to suffer as much as possible so that I'm better able to help others. Ofc, my area of expertise being psychology, I recognize narcissistic grandiosity when I see it.

But dammit, sometimes I wish my life wasn't a meaningless knot of biological friction.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## cmed

I'm not sure that these award ceremonies (that I otherwise wouldn't even be aware of, let alone watch) are any more annoying than the people who incessantly gripe about them the next day on social media.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's snowing again. :bah


----------



## forever in flux

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's snowing again. :bah


No it's not, I can even see clear sky between the clouds


----------



## SamanthaStrange

forever in flux said:


> No it's not, I can even see clear sky between the clouds


Can you turn yourself into a snowplow?


----------



## forever in flux

SamanthaStrange said:


> Can you turn yourself into a snowplow?


Erm yeah I probably could actually, might develop hypothermia after a while though, but I reckon I could handle the near death experience decently enough to survive it with all fingers and toes intact.

"Is it painful to die of hypothermia?

He had died of hypothermia. He was one of the gayest priests I ever knew - a quietly devout and simple fellow - and it seemed horrifying that this man died on a street, alone, perhaps after a ball. But it's also a relief to think that freezing to death is not as painful and as wretched as one might imagine."


----------



## ButteryToast

Callum96 said:


> swap out college for uni and this is my exact situation at the moment too. is there someone at college you can talk to about your situation and maybe get some of the deadlines extended? or so that you could have your issues taken into account when the work is graded? good luck with it all!


There is but I'm usually too anxious to go speak to them. I have an appointment booked at the doctors for my anxiety and such so I am hoping I can sort some of this mess out. I hope that they will consider this when grading/marking my assignments. I hope you can get help too because I know how stressful it all can be. Thanks


----------



## SplendidBob

Whoop, made it through customs. That was a stupid risk Bob.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> Whoop, made it through customs. That was a stupid risk Bob.


Did you go to Amsterdam or something?


----------



## CNikki

I have a weird way expressing emotions, especially when it involves someone else. I'm surprised that I have any to begin with.


----------



## SplendidBob

solutionx said:


> Did you go to Amsterdam or something?


Ah no, I ordered something from Europe, but is illegal here. Just checked the tracking and its in the UK so cleared customs ok. There is a ridiculous potential prison sentence on importing, because my country is stupid.


----------



## versikk

I am held in a veritable prison of lust. thank you, Universe.


----------



## cybernaut

Thanks for the advice. I had a root canal nearly two years ago as well. But, that one went smoothly surprisingly.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> Ah no, I ordered something from Europe, but is illegal here. Just checked the tracking and its in the UK so cleared customs ok. There is a ridiculous potential prison sentence on importing, because my country is stupid.


That's why you're supposed to send it to your neighbor and then steal it from their porch, committing another crime in the process.


----------



## Wren611

Everyone sees me as a horrid person, so I should properly become what they think I am, because I'm always wrong, even about myself. Everyone knows me better than I know myself, clearly. I've tried being nice and it doesn't work.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't care for videogames that much. At least games where you shoot a lot. They bore me but most games just aren't my thing. I hardly ever play them. I used to play them when I was 10 up into my teen years and quit playing them when I was 17. I used to be so good at Halo. :/ First game I ever played.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I don't care for videogames that much. At least games where you shoot a lot. They bore me but most games just aren't my thing. I hardly ever play them. I used to play them when I was 10 up into my teen years and quit playing them when I was 17. I used to be so good at Halo. :/ First game I ever played.


Oh god. That reminds me of when I was trying to get into gaming. I'd bought Morrowind and a couple other games and everyone was raving about how awesome Halo was. I rented it and hated it instantly. I was expecting something out of this world.


----------



## SplendidBob

solutionx said:


> That's why you're supposed to send it to your neighbor and then steal it from their porch, committing another crime in the process.


Actually not an entirely bad idea lol. It's probably signed for though, so would have to wait for the signature then run in masked, grab it, then run back into my house and quickly lock the door.

Flawless crime.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I don't care for videogames that much. At least games where you shoot a lot. They bore me but most games just aren't my thing. I hardly ever play them. I used to play them when I was 10 up into my teen years and quit playing them when I was 17. I used to be so good at Halo. :/ First game I ever played.


I can't seem to get interested in games anymore either. I bought a gaming laptop for that purpose but mostly all I do with it now is watch TV and browse the net.

Halo had badass graphics for it's time. Probably one of the best FPS of all time.


----------



## mt moyt

sigh x 100


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh god. That reminds me of when I was trying to get into gaming. I'd bought Morrowind and a couple other games and everyone was raving about how awesome Halo was. I rented it and hated it instantly. I was expecting something out of this world.


Honestly, I've never heard of Morrowind but I was obsessed with Halo and Halo 2 for a long time. My uncle got me into them. But ironically, I don't really care for games anymore. Don't know what happened. I just lost interest I guess.


----------



## feels

started and finished a show in one day and now i'm sad again


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> I can't seem to get interested in games anymore either. I bought a gaming laptop for that purpose but mostly all I do with it now is watch TV and browse the net.
> 
> Halo had badass graphics for it's time. Probably one of the best FPS of all time.


Oh, damn. lol Well, we're part of the smaller percentage that doesn't play games. xD

Yea, it did have good graphics. It's such an unpopular opinion not to like them but I could get into virtual reality games.


----------



## goaldigger

"I really need to stop eating these cheerios before I finish them and have nothing else to snack on..... WHY ARE THEY SO GOOD?!"


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I can't go ANYWHERE in this ****hole without being able to drive.

I wish I'll just drop dead right now. I'm not fit for this world. I'm a ****ing alien.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

More money on rides....yay.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Called my manager and I don't have any work at all this week. Screw this job. They never give me any hours.


----------



## forever in flux

mt moyt said:


> sigh x 100


Congratulations! You've won today's top prize!

An evening of depression all by yourself


----------



## Steve French

Got mad earlier. Felt pretty good. Well, I felt pretty idiotic afterwards, but it's good just to feel you know. A bit of aggression has been seriously missing in me from doing too many pharmaceutical and recreational drugs and being mentally ill for a decade. I'm far too nice and placating irl. It just feels natural after all this time. And I don't mean where I am nice as a way to get things and then feel bitter about it afterwards, I always have just put others first. Weakness, probably. I hate any sort of meanness or confrontation. Time to be a bit more selfish.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was watching this video again and I just noticed one of the extras has an IAMX tattoo at 1:05 and 1:06/1:07 on their chest. XD I got confused for a second about what I was watching. They also have a really similar style (clothing not music,) obviously so even doing that spikes on head thing every 'goth' person is doing now.






Also I liked the black shapeless fabric/post apocalyptic goth ninja/monk hoody shiz before it got popular. Just like Antifa stole the rest of my wardrobe. If I want to wear a black hoody and mask or something over my face it doesn't necessarily mean I always want to throw a molotov threw your window


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Lohikaarme

I believe that there's one story in the world, and only one… Humans are caught - in their lives, in their thoughts, in their hungers and ambitions, in their avarice and cruelty, and in their kindness and generosity too - in a net of good and evil… there is no other story.
— John Steinbeck, East of Eden


----------



## Cottonflower2

How nice it would be if everyone could just understand everything


----------



## Chevy396

Earlier today I kind of overdosed on weed because I hurt my back. I remember sort of freaking out, then lying in bed, and the next thing I knew it was 3:30 in the afternoon. I think it was around 9am when I passed out. Good stuff.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

listening to cloud rap ironically :')









































































This is killing me. No but really where the **** is my Birthday Massacre t?


----------



## roxslide

Ugh these meds are making me sick. I know this is a transition period but I've been all keyed up 24/7 the past 3 days. I feel almost worse than I started now but I know I just have to wait it out


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I really don't understand myself sometimes. Oy vey.


----------



## Kevin001

How can he drink so much energy drinks...insane.


----------



## Ai

I have an awful lot of adorable clothes for someone who spends so much of her time pantsless, sleeping...


----------



## Flora20

How tired I feel now and am going to feel tomorrow at school, not looking forward to that..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I have to let it go until it's time to pay the rent.

i believe my plan afterwards is to tell her if she doesn't produce the screens, is to tell her, we're done working with her and her "preferences"..

10 weeks is a long time to get 3 damn screens on the house because she's too damn incompetent in measuring or getting off her crusty as** to pick them up.

Via text, she's being a b***ch.. But in person, she pretends she never came across that way.. "let's pretend that never happened" is the New Mexico/Mexico anthem.

Well, it did, and i'm done with waiting for her to get her sh**t together.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

He says he's "angry" because i didn't come over to say hello.

Well, it's pretty damn hard to get what he said off my mind:
_
"I feel like a celebrity! Everyone wants to talk to me now because they see me talking to you!"_

Great! so you're exploiting me in order to get attention from the Rape Culture of the gym. Male AND female..

Thanks.. but no thanks..

So damn funny, you have a "girlfriend" - yet, you don't want to be seen with HER in the f**cking gym.. let alone introduce us in public.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I think i should take my 5 star review of that gym (in another part of the country where i worked out)

At one of the 24 Hour Fitness gyms, apparently a woman was sexually assaulted by an employee - and the franchise is keeping quiet.

This one, where i worked out in Indio, CA is far worse. If i don't take that review down, females are going to be under the impression that those hispanics, and horny frat boys are decent people.

They are not.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

*This is what happened to a woman in Indio, CA* It did not happen to me? But it's becoming pretty common in gyms. In locker rooms, as well as on the workout floor.

_10th november - friday night 9pm

a predator by the name of salvador caballero entered into the women's lockerroom and took photos of me naked from above and below the curtain. i turned around and saw the phone underneath the curtain and screamed my head off and froze in utter fear and disbelief. i immediately pulled back the curtain and saw a short, fat hispanic guy in board shorts running away. completely terrified and frozen i then snapped out of it and grabbed my towel, wrapped it around me and ran out towards the door leading to the pool, from which he came from. i turned to the men's lockerroom and there he was with about 5-6 guys standing around. with drenched hair and wrapped in only a towel, i started shouting at him and demanded him hand over his phone. not one guy said anything! the predator, came over with a weak apology and said he was sorry. he walked me out of the men's lockerroom in the hallway alone!! still nobody followed to see if i was ok. (there are no camera's near the doors, so nothing was caught on camera)

the predator was worried i would destroy his phone, of all things.. i told him i just wanted to delete the photos. so he stupidly handed his phone over to me, i grabbed it and walked back into the women's lockerroom where i started to have a breakdown and started shaking and crying uncontrollably. after 5mins, i got changed went to reception to report it and the reception called the police. the police took an hour to arrive. in that time not one guy who saw the aftermath of the incident came up to report what they had seen..

to those guys who were too cowardly to stand up for me that night. now is your chance to redeem yourself!! go to reception, tell them what you saw and heard, then go to the indio police dept and turn yourself in as a witness to salvador caballero's crime!!

the predator has been caught at least once before by another gym member, taking photos of women in the gym without their knowledge or permission. this behaviour is not acceptable and should always be reported. if you do not report crimes such as these, you are just as guilty!!

to 24hr fitness indio, i've been told about the other issues you have had with a crazy man trying to abduct women in front of the gym.. yes the police were called, but was your security increased? did you follow anything up or warn your gym members?

to the women that go to the gym, you are not safe there until they make these changes!!! atleast ten other gym members were on his phone!!!! if the police do their job right, they should be contacting you..

until then talk to the reception at 24hr fitness indio and demand that they send out a warning to members of the gym. these incidents will not simply disappear and we will not be silenced. i will not allow for another woman to have to go through the traumatizing experience that i have gone through. this is not ok and i am not ok!!!!
_

*Update from the woman who was photographed without consent*: still no follow up from 24hr fitness. They simply didn't respond after requesting I get in contact with them. Perhaps to make my review seem as though they were assisting me with this incident.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

What in gawd's name drives males to such extents as to take pics of a random naked woman?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm invisible everywhere I go. Even at home. I get so unnoticed easily. I'm not a noticeable person.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Just replaced the door jamb ..and realized why we had a draft..

The damn thing was chewed through by obviously a some kind of rodent or rabbit that could stand on it's hind legs for about a foot high.

I didn't realize, i should be proud of myself for replacing the door jamb..

It was actually pretty easy..


----------



## Great Expectations

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm invisible everywhere I go. Even at home. I get so unnoticed easily. I'm not a noticeable person.


You're not alone. In fact, this applies to most people. I think a lot of it has to do with being unassertive and shy.


----------



## SplendidBob

Typing the name of a book you want and then filetype : pdf (without spaces) into google almost always works. Thx google.


----------



## Rachel NG

splendidbob said:


> Typing the name of a book you want and then filetype : pdf (without spaces) into google almost always works. Thx google.


I do that all the time, but a lot of times all you get are these two page pdf's that have a "download" link in them to scam you.


----------



## Winds

Most of the calls I get involve resolving disputes and answering trivia questions.


----------



## SplendidBob

Rachel NG said:


> I do that all the time, but a lot of times all you get are these two page pdf's that have a "download" link in them to scam you.


Ah, yeh that happens sometimes. Most of the books I try with I can usually get, I have been lucky perhaps .


----------



## SplendidBob

Ok weirdest neck tingling symptom so far. Decided to push my luck and do some full neck rotations. Numbness in my lip. Lip :lol. 

Spoke to a CBT therapist about therapy for long term health problems (inc pain). She told me about the pain clinic at the local hospital and how good they were. Encouraging (though have to wait until May). With luck my posture changes will make a good difference.

I am going to ease back on the weights as well, or at least, go very high rep (ugh). Hope this preserves most of my muscle muscle.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

That's all you have?

Nitpicking, exchanging barbs, talking points, Criticizing, protests, twitter?

He's still president..

Will someone please do SOMETHING to get this guy out of office, for chrissake??


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

CerealKiller said:


> You're not alone. In fact, this applies to most people. I think a lot of it has to do with being unassertive and shy.


I know I sound crazy but I can't help it. Part of it is my low self esteem. :frown2:


----------



## discoveryother

its so windy... biking to my interview will be interesting. hope i don't die


----------



## Pongowaffle

It helps a lot when I have the urge to interact with someone, think back to all of the cues and hints of them showing dislike for me. Dwell on them. Get obsessed in them. It is very effective in getting myself to back off and move on. It does not make me feel better. Makes me feel like **** in fact. But it for sure makes them feel better. With annoyance. They will feel safe. Being spare from my unappealing presence.



andy1984thesecond said:


> its so windy... biking to my interview will be interesting. hope i don't die


The adrenaline of biking might help relieve your prior anxiety. Good luck man.


----------



## Great Expectations

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I know I sound crazy but I can't help it. Part of it is my low self esteem. :frown2:


You don't sound crazy. It's tough having low self esteem. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Ai

He's good at talk, but I'm slowly starting to get the feeling that he has no plans of acting... sigh. Seems like a pattern.

I know better than to get my hopes up about things. I really do.

 And I'm not worth it anyway...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

CerealKiller said:


> You don't sound crazy. It's tough having low self esteem. I'm in the same boat.


Yea, it is tough. Hopefully, you'll get through it. It can be hard sometimes.


----------



## caelle

Food and men.


----------



## komorikun

My sister is threatening suicide again because of her financial crisis. She is asking what I want her to do with the family photo albums and our mother's ashes. Telling me where her storage unit is. Says she is going to jump off a bridge.


----------



## Cashel

komorikun said:


> My sister is threatening suicide again because of her financial crisis. She is asking what I want her to do with the family photo albums and our mother's ashes. Telling me where her storage unit is. Says she is going to jump off a bridge.


Does she do this often? I have no idea how I would deal with someone telling me they were going to kill themselves. Pretty scary stuff.


----------



## funnynihilist

I often feel I was not programmed for these illogical and chaotic times we live in


----------



## Lohikaarme

Just licked my lips right now absentmindedly and they felt so chapped, I think they even bled a little. :| I must have been neglecting to put on chapstick for at least a month now. 

Genius idea Lohi, forgetting chapstick in the dead of winter. :roll


----------



## Blue Dino

I need to finally start looking for new housemates. I've been procrastinating for months, just like I have been procrastinating many other stuff in life.


----------



## mt moyt

i never realised how conservative singapore is...especially among younger people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

I feel better assuming some people here are trolling and not really as fcked up as they appear to be.

Terrifying.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> My sister is threatening suicide again because of her financial crisis. She is asking what I want her to do with the family photo albums and our mother's ashes. Telling me where her storage unit is. Says she is going to jump off a bridge.


:frown2:


----------



## Kevin001

Can't hurt to ask I guess.


----------



## komorikun

Cashel said:


> Does she do this often? I have no idea how I would deal with someone telling me they were going to kill themselves. Pretty scary stuff.


Every few months I guess. Usually she doesn't say anything about a bridge. Usually I just get creepy texts about what she should do with the albums and the ashes.

My dad has blocked her phone number now. He says he can't tell if she is really suicidal or just trying to extort money from him.


----------



## Johnny Walker

Will i ever be able to make real genuine friendships and will i ever adapt to office work?


----------



## jolene23

Why do some people like to argue?


----------



## SplendidBob

I wore a shirt, tucked in for the first time in about 15 years today. I unbuttoned the top button for ****s and giggles and people were weird in the library lmao. Had to do it back up, too much powerful 80's man.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It felt nice riding the bike in the warmer winter today. Made me wish for spring even more though.


----------



## SplendidBob

Also maintaining my new posture is hard. Not just because of the fatigue, but because I have been slumping for 25 years because of anxiety. Standing up straight signifies confidence, and its really ****ing uncomfortable mentally (but I have to do it because of my neck).

It's a weird feeling though sometimes when there isn't fatigue, its like someone unlocked my neck. That has to be good.


----------



## Karsten

jolene23 said:


> Why do some people like to argue?


----------



## 3stacks

splendidbob said:


> Also maintaining my new posture is hard. Not just because of the fatigue, but because I have been slumping for 25 years because of anxiety. Standing up straight signifies confidence, and its really ****ing uncomfortable mentally (but I have to do it because of my neck).
> 
> It's a weird feeling though sometimes when there isn't fatigue, its like someone unlocked my neck. That has to be good.


I've started to stand up straight too and it feels so strange to not be looking straight at the floor as I'm walking lol


----------



## jolene23

Karsten said:


>


Lol, that abuse room


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

She's trying to make herself look like a "hero" regarding these screens.

Really? She's too damn lazy to make TWO separate trips for the rent as well as having the screens installed which were probably ready last week.

When we asked for an update she says: "Oh, they'll be ready soon"..

B***ch, they ARE ready, and sitting in your garage.

Just let it go.. The rent is due, so i'm sure she'll have her crusty as** over here in a New York minute to collect that check..

I don't mind incompetence? But when you think the people who are observing your actions are as stupid as you are, that's not incompetence..

It's an insult..


----------



## SplendidBob

3stacks said:


> I've started to stand up straight too and it feels so strange to not be looking straight at the floor as I'm walking lol


Every other day at the gym I am walking for an hour on the treadmills and there is a wall of mirrors in front of them, so I can correct my posture.

It's actually a bit crazy just how far forward I have been leaning when I walk (and how hunched etc).

But its half difficult to maintain posture because my muscles are so weak doing it, and half because I feel people are looking at me because I am walking like a knob lol .


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Husband is having GI problems.

Sure it has nothing to do with your binge eating and drinking since the holidays.. and several months before that..

You can't hang with construction workers, and eat like them, especially if you don't work any where near as hard as they do..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

International Business Codes..

Whelp!

Looks like they're going to be a lot on that test..

Better be ready for it..


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I want a whole box full of beef and cheese sticks and yogurt. I love this yogurt I got from the store. It's so good. I like the peach flavor and strawberry flavor the same. Can't compare the two because they're both really delish.


----------



## Great Expectations

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> International Business Codes..
> 
> Whelp!
> 
> Looks like they're going to be a lot on that test..
> 
> Better be ready for it..


Sounds interesting. It's this for a degree or certificate.

I'm thinking of going back to school but not sure for what. lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

CerealKiller said:


> Sounds interesting. It's this for a degree or certificate.
> 
> I'm thinking of going back to school but not sure for what. lol


Well,

I currently own a construction business, and we do residents or houses? Thus i had to be certified to own a license for the business.

Now we're moving up to contracting for Commercial structures, i.e., bridges, office buildings, restaurants, dams, etc. We have people on the team that can build, but they can't take or pass the tests.

So, i have to study for it to certify our business.. the test is about 8 hours long.

I was also highly certified in the field of medicine and finally left it all behind a couple of years ago. That is one field i absolutely would not recommend to anyone at this time. It's no longer about medicine - it's all about money and nothing more.

I don't want to go into details about that.. I can't think about it without having flash backs. Because of that field, many people including myself wound up with PTSD..


----------



## Great Expectations

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> Well,
> 
> I currently own a construction business, and we do residents or houses? Thus i had to be certified to own a license for the business.
> 
> Now we're moving up to contracting for Commercial structures, i.e., bridges, office buildings, restaurants, dams, etc. We have people on the team that can build, but they can't take or pass the tests.
> 
> So, i have to study for it to certify our business.. the test is about 8 hours long.
> 
> I was also highly certified in the field of medicine and finally left it all behind a couple of years ago. That is one field i absolutely would not recommend to anyone at this time. It's no longer about medicine - it's all about money and nothing more.
> 
> I don't want to go into details about that.. I can't think about it without having flash backs. Because of that field, many people including myself wound up with PTSD..


WOW, that's pretty damn impressive! You sound very industrious.

I'm sorry to hear about your prior experience in the medical field. I had no idea it could be that brutal. Our healthcare system is a mess!


----------



## Ai

Ai said:


> He's good at talk, but I'm slowly starting to get the feeling that he has no plans of acting... sigh. Seems like a pattern.
> 
> I know better than to get my hopes up about things. I really do.
> 
> And I'm not worth it anyway...


Called it.

"Do you still plan to move closer to here at some point?"
"Yeah, I mean, that's an _option I'm considering._"

Seemed like a pretty definite eventual plan before. Now it's an "option" that he's... "considering."

Guess it's pretty safe to say all those times he joked around about marrying me someday were just that as well... jokes. Or maybe the joke is me, that I started to believe him... That it started to become something _I_, of all people, was even considering... Me, with all my complicated hangups about marriage...

I will never not be the fool...


----------



## Great Expectations

Ai said:


> Called it.
> 
> "Do you still plan to move closer to here at some point?"
> "Yeah, I mean, that's an _option I'm considering._"
> 
> Seemed like a pretty definite eventual plan before. Now it's an "option" that he's... "considering."
> 
> Guess it's pretty safe to say all those times he joked around about marrying me someday were just that as well... jokes. Or maybe the joke is me, that I started to believe him... That it started to become something _I_, of all people, was even considering... Me, with all my complicated hangups about marriage...
> 
> I will never not be the fool...


Sounds like he's stringing you along. Cut your losses.....sorry, I know it sucks.

He's not worth it.


----------



## Ai

CerealKiller said:


> Sounds like he's stringing you along. Cut your losses.....sorry, I know it sucks.


I don't think he's doing any of it intentionally. Or, at the _very_ least, maliciously. Hell, he used to drive all the way up here (about 350 miles) and back once every month (bar the couple times I road the train there.) Then, at the end of this last year, he stopped for four months, only finally coming up for Christmas because my mother and I guilted him into it and forced him to let us pay for the plane ticket. Ended up not making it up for January, claims he'll be up for Valentine's Day (also our two-year anniversary)... but I just don't know that I believe him anymore. He's become such a flake.

I'm getting the feeling _he's_ readying to cut _his_ losses...

And considering how useless I've been as a girlfriend, I'm surprised it took so long, to be honest.


----------



## Rachel NG

Ai said:


> I don't think he's doing any of it intentionally. Or, at the _very_ least, maliciously. Hell, he used to drive all the way up here (about 350 miles) and back once every month (bar the couple times I road the train there.) Then, at the end of this last year, he stopped for four months, only finally coming up for Christmas because my mother and I guilted him into it and forced him to let us pay for the plane ticket. Ended up not making it up for January, claims he'll be up for Valentine's Day (also our two-year anniversary)... but I just don't know that I believe him anymore. He's become such a flake.
> 
> I'm getting the feeling _he's_ readying to cut _his_ losses...
> 
> And considering how useless I've been as a girlfriend, I'm surprised it took so long, to be honest.


Obviously I can't say one way or the other since I don't know either of you, but I think you should consider the possibility that he's not as great as you imagined him to be, and you're not as bad as your self-esteem makes you think.


----------



## Callum96

ButteryToast said:


> There is but I'm usually too anxious to go speak to them. I have an appointment booked at the doctors for my anxiety and such so I am hoping I can sort some of this mess out. I hope that they will consider this when grading/marking my assignments. I hope you can get help too because I know how stressful it all can be. Thanks


Well done for sorting the doctors appointment, it's such an important first step. & thanks, feel free to pm me if you wanna talk about it some more


----------



## Winds

Whoa you need to slow down a bit as I have no idea what you're saying. On a different note, I'm glad you're going through with it or at least are trying to. Try to relax and have a good time.


----------



## forever in flux

* *





* *





* *





* *





* *




Boo! Stop wasting your time on SAS and get a job!


----------



## Great Expectations

I don't know what I prefer. Brown skin or very pale white women. Both are hot but for the moment, I can't get 
the cute brown ones out of my head.


----------



## llodell88

I don't know what to do about this psychiatrist i have to see who thinks i'm schizophrenic and keeps trying to push antipsychotics on me. "are you still seeing pictures that have special meaning to you on your computer?" yeah, i am cus someone who hacked into my computer keeps putting there. i don't like talking to him remotely either. it's awkward a hell. they said there aren't enough psychiatrists in the area. Last time I went in there twice I keep going i with goal not to be prescribed that stuff and there I come out with the prescription again. My counselor changed some stuff on my file and told me to ask him what symptoms he was treating exactly. First off he tells me its an addon for depression not for schizophrenia then next time I see him he's talking about all these other types of antipsychotics that aren't used an addon to help for depression so what he lied or forgot. i still think he's just trying to manipulate me into taking that stuff but yeah i need to be assertive and i keep going in too tired to deal with it. These upcoming psychiatrist appointments are really stressing me out all the time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

A while back I kept getting alerted that I had a friend request but when I'd click there wasn't one. Then that stopped but the same thing seems to be happening again now.


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> A while back I kept getting alerted that I had a friend request but when I'd click there wasn't one. Then that stopped but the same thing seems to be happening again now.


Maybe it's a request from an imaginary friend? You know how fickle they are.


----------



## Chevy396

This is one hell of a migraine I got going on from breathing second hand cigarette smoke. Once again kratom and medical marijuana save me from having to go to the ER to beg for morphine though. I always look like a junky when I do that because a migraine doesn't make you seem sober. The chances are pretty slim to even get a shot, but that's how bad they used to get and all I could do was try and beg. Anyway, I'll feel better in a day or two.


----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> A while back I kept getting alerted that I had a friend request but when I'd click there wasn't one. Then that stopped but the same thing seems to be happening again now.


I sent you a friend request, can you check your Contacts & Friends list, maybe my request is there, if it's not there, you can send me a friend request if you want.


----------



## Kevin001

Thats going to be $75 in just 3 days on rides.


----------



## jolene23

Kevin001 said:


> Thats going to be $75 in just 3 days on rides.


Maybe you can try public transport. You'll save money.


----------



## Kevin001

jolene23 said:


> Maybe you can try public transport. You'll save money.


Don't have it but thanks lol. :squeeze


----------



## SplendidBob

Treadmill etiquette (esp when against a mirrored wall) closely matches urinal etiquette, though the stakes are lower. 

For those who don't know about urinal etiquette (women, presumably), you have to choose the urinal (or treadmill) that provides maximum distance between you and the other people. In situations where there is no clear choice, choose the least threatening people / positions.

I spend a lot of time on the treadmills. I get to observe the fear when people don't want to go into a treadmill but they have to. I also get to purposefully break etiquette for ****s and giggles and watch peoples nervous body language leak out. #neverGetsMeanMugged #isEffectivelyThatGuyWhoStandsNextToYouInTheUrinalsSmiling


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Treadmill etiquette (esp when against a mirrored wall) closely matches urinal etiquette, though the stakes are lower.
> 
> For those who don't know about urinal etiquette (women, presumably), you have to choose the urinal (or treadmill) that provides maximum distance between you and the other people. In situations where there is no clear choice, choose the least threatening people / positions.
> 
> I spend a lot of time on the treadmills. I get to observe the fear when people don't want to go into a treadmill but they have to. I also get to purposefully break etiquette for ****s and giggles and watch peoples nervous body language leak out. #neverGetsMeanMugged #isEffectivelyThatGuyWhoStandsNextToYouInTheUrinalsSmiling


lol meanmugged. I've noticed this seems to extend to lots of things like train seats if there are others available as well.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I need some cheap makeup that's nice.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Whelp!

Rent check time came around..

And all of a sudden she's in a hell fire hurry to deliver the screens. They were ready about a week ago, and she basically said: "I'll deliver them when i get damn good and ready."

Now? She's blowing up my cell phone trying to "drop by with the screens" since rent is due.

I didn't bother to answer her at all. I've always said.. "the best way to deal with a Power Player? You just don't play"..

So she sent a text saying: _"I'm coming by your highway right now!"
_

I said to myself, "Well, just stay on your damn broom, and keep going."


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Kind of worried that my husband might have fluid in his lungs.

We're going to give it until Monday to go to the Urgent Care.

I read X-rays, so i'm not going to bully the techs into making me see them.

I will ask politely just to glance at the xray and get out of their hair - quick.

They are busy - one..

And they really don't like people pretending to know what they're reading, then turn around and ask the tech "Soo.. what's the verdict? Can you tell me the results?"

It happened to me hundreds of times when i was a tech, and i absolutely wanted to physically kick their as** out of the tech area.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I got so sick of that type of scenario..

Finally, i got to the point, that when someone would LIE their way back to the tech area where i was developing the Xrays?

I'd let them see the xray, and keep it moving.

One patient pretended to be reading a chest xray i had just taken of him.

He didn't know what the hell he was looking at, but lied to the front desk saying he was a "physician" and knew all about radiology..

He wound up saying he was a veterinarian, after fumbling with the film, and putting it up on the screen up-side down.

He asked me to come over to the xray and read it for him. I refused.

He then yells: "So, AM I GOING TO DIE?"

I looked at him and said "_yep, we all die, sir.._" and walked off.

Yes, i was written up for it, and laughed my as** off while going back to work after leaving the director's office..

f**ck 'em..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't... What?


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't... What?


This is like an extreme paleo thing or something lol?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> This is like an extreme paleo thing or something lol?


I don't know someone posted that somewhere think it was from Facebook originally, the hybridized muskrat hyena thing made me lol though.


----------



## Rachel NG

splendidbob said:


> This is like an extreme paleo thing or something lol?


I would suspect extreme vegan


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't know someone posted that somewhere think it was from Facebook originally, the hybridized muskrat hyena thing made me lol though.


Ah, would love to know now the context.



Rachel NG said:


> I would suspect extreme vegan


Might well be.

Both tend towards a certain weird religiousness. Though paleo probably gets more bizarre in this respect. When desperate for weight loss 6 or so years ago, I got sucked into paleo, and there are some really odd extreme subgroups in there.

The central premise is something like, "if we evolved with a food source, it is likely not harmful" (that is probably the sanest possible version of paleo). Evolution doesn't give a **** about older people though, cos they died and have already passed on their genes. Something could cause cancer and the trade off (shorter term survival) would be totally worth it (oops).

Then if you take this already flawed idea, and make it

"if we evolved with a food source, it is safe"

then

"if we evolved with a food source, it is healthiest"

and

"if we didn't evolve with a food source, it is harmful"

then you have someone who would suggest that pigs and cows aren't healthy because they didn't evolve naturally. They aren't "in nature" so they shouldn't be eaten, or something.

Not too familar with vegans, but it seems like a lot of the motives are not the stated motives. A friend on mine earlier on FB said something like "the reason I couldn't go vegan would be because I have chickens and enjoy eating their eggs". Well, that wouldn't make her vegan, but its irrelevant to her stated reasons (animal welfare). - She wants to be vegan a bit because of animal welfare, but I suspect she wants the label because it makes her "a good person" or whatever.

Anyway, needless waffle, as always .


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol meanmugged. I've noticed this seems to extend to lots of things like train seats if there are others available as well.


Indeed .

Urinals are the most terrifying though. Possibility of another man looking at ones penis. Or rating how long it takes you to wee. Or someone starting conversation (that last one is actually pretty awful lol, has happened ).


----------



## Rachel NG

splendidbob said:


> Not too familar with vegans, but it seems like a lot of the motives are not the stated motives.


I don't know that I'd agree with that. There are a lot of vegans who insist that meat eating is not natural for humans, that we're not actually meant to be omnivores. They'd criticize the unnaturalness of farming, and be offended at the way we bred certain animals to be easier to farm.


----------



## SplendidBob

Rachel NG said:


> I don't know that I'd agree with that. There are a lot of vegans who insist that meat eating is not natural for humans, that we're not actually meant to be omnivores. They'd criticize the unnaturalness of farming, and be offended at the way we bred certain animals to be easier to farm.


Ah well I guess we all do things for reasons other than our stated motives 

My friend with the chickens, well obviously it makes no difference to animal welfare whether she eats her chickens eggs or not. No difference to the environment etc. That was just her saying "I wan't the vegan badge because...." (insert whatever she would get from that badge). Obviously she does care a lot about animal welfare (there is no doubt that is a legit reason), I am less convinced she cares about the environment (she goes on flights, drives a big car etc), am even less convinced about health (doesn't exercise etc).

I think with veganism there is definitely the opportunity to gain "good points" from it, either for ones own benefit, or to show others.

I was also vegetarian for a while. I was a terrible vegetarian .


----------



## SplendidBob

Ok, I think I should allow myself some really nice luxury rewards for doing certain tough tasks. 

I need to somehow convert the long term natural nebulous rewards for some things I need to do into immediate ones to boost my motivation and face the fears. My subconscious needs a prod on those I think.


----------



## CNikki

Whether if I should go back to the doctor(s) I recently went to. I keep postponing appointments and when I do go I tend to feel worse than when I go in. My options are limited as it is.


----------



## Kevin001

Grateful to save money tonight.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Ominous Indeed

14


----------



## Steve French

My old roommate's sister, before bringing her sexual assault case to the media, hired a professional photographer for some shots to be distributed. I'm not sure what to think. On one hand, I'm kind of impressed. All of her photographs in the news now, she looks quite professional, done-up, well-dressed, mature, instead of any old yoga pants, no make-up selfie they could dig off facebook or what a reporter can grab at an interview. That ought to engender sympathy and support right there. On the other, I'm thinking, damn, that's calculated, there's obviously been a lot of planning going into this. But I suppose, you gotta bring ammunition if you want to win a war.


----------



## forever in flux

Steve French said:


> you gotta bring ammunition if you want to win a war.


Indeed. I never leave the house without packing these days, too many wastemen wanna piece of my @$$ to pass the class, if you know what I mean.

Saying that, the ammunition is useless without guns. What kind of guns you got?


----------



## Steve French

forever in flux said:


> Indeed. I never leave the house without packing these days, too many wastemen wanna piece of my @$$ to pass the class, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Saying that, the ammunition is useless without guns. What kind of guns you got?


All facetiousness aside, I personally just have a Mosin-Nagant and SKS. I have to dip into the family rifle supply if I want to go out hunting. My arsenal is quite limited by lack of wealth and draconian gun laws in this country, so those Russian rifles do the job well. Someday I'd like to get my restricted license and grab a big hand-cannon, but since it would just sit in it's case, it's not a high priority.


----------



## SplendidBob

http://www2.hm.com/en_gb/productpage.0597135001.html


----------



## Rachel NG

splendidbob said:


> http://www2.hm.com/en_gb/productpage.0597135001.html


I don't think that's a good idea.


----------



## tea111red

Right Said Fred


----------



## SplendidBob

Rachel NG said:


> I don't think that's a good idea.


:lol, you might be right there.



tea111red said:


> Right Said Fred


:yes, in one of their songs (one of many top hits) they said they were moderately sexy, so I figure this has to be the way to go.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Also when people use past tense when referring to someone and you start panicking they died or something, but it's just their use of grammar.


----------



## moondaisy

I want to believe that things will be ok...


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> Also when people use past tense when referring to someone and you start panicking they died or something, but it's just their use of grammar.


lol this is one of the many reasons why I don't let Skynet into my home and beyond


----------



## CNikki

I'm able to find records of my father's father's side of ancestry but I cannot find them on more reliable sites to 'prove' that they're legitimate.


----------



## komorikun

Forum is real boring.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'album's out you can download mp3 album since you bought CD.' It's all on official YouTube channel anyway :blank

Anyway this is great.











and this again (but I heard this ages ago)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I will never understand the type of girls that get offended by a compliment. Guess they want someone to be mean to them. Makes perfect sense. lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So goes the experiment...4 weeks will reveal it, perhaps it’s as simple as they say, perhaps not...patience pays or patience is pain


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> Forum is real boring.


Yeah, this place has slowed dramatically


----------



## Crisigv

I wish people liked talking to me. I feel so lonely. Problem is, when the odd person does say hello, I'm too depressed to make conversation.


----------



## riverbird

Pumpkin spice rum is not good. But it does the job, so I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> Forum is real boring.


I think it's kind of dying because people have moved to other social media and chat platforms.


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think it's kind of dying because people have moved to other social media and chat platforms.


You mean it's not because they've all cured their SA?


----------



## SplendidBob

Hmm. Ominous neck. Better considerably the last few days, forgot pregabalin dose this morning, really bad through the day, took this evening, an hour later, much better. That doesn't explain how it improved recently though (pregabalin was constant), but its got me worried again. I hope this stuff hasn't been masking it and when I come off (tapering atm) I don't get hit with the realisation that it's actually way worse than I thought. Ugh. No, given that it improved, I suspect just chance events today.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> You mean it's not because they've all cured their SA?


Well I guess some might have done  but there aren't as many people signing up either now I don't think.


----------



## Ai

Rachel NG said:


> Obviously I can't say one way or the other since I don't know either of you, but I think you should consider the possibility that he's not as great as you imagined him to be, and you're not as bad as your self-esteem makes you think.


After sleeping like two days and then reflecting, it seems likely my depression swung me into a panic and I started reading into things too heavily. I'm sure no one else on this forum knows what that's like, but I can tell you first hand that it's... exhausting... :b   And slightly embarrassing










For what it's worth, though, he is a pretty amazing person. Not perfect, by any means. He has his faults. He's human--sometimes an incredibly frustrating and beautiful human simultaneously. But he has a good heart.

 I do wish he'd see someone about _his_ depression, though,  which I suspect is at least 90% of the problem. But it's hard to convince someone whose avoidance routines have stagnated them to perform mundane day-to-day tasks, much less address the depression itself head on... It's one of those kinds of things you have to want to do. And it's hard to want to do it for all the same reasons you should.

TLDR: I'm ridiculous and I should probably stay off the internet.


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think it's kind of dying because people have moved to other social media and chat platforms.


Like which social media/chat platforms? Reddit is a forum like here and still seems pretty active.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> Like which social media/chat platforms? Reddit is a forum like here and still seems pretty active.


Yeah reddit for one, there are Facebook groups too, and a lot of people talk on Discord. There are also some other psych forums I guess. I can think of at least one poster who started posting more on reddit and then stopped posting here recently.

I guess one advantage reddit has over a forum is that you can subscribe to tons of subs and it's all in one place. It's a little less personal, depending on what subs you're on, which probably explains why people interchange between sites like that and Discord/Skype/Slack.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol wtf where did this video even come from originally :lol


----------



## funnynihilist

In bed with a stomach ache, hope that banana spilt wasn't bad. The cherry syrup tasted like medicine. There is no good ice cream places around here!


----------



## forever in flux

funnynihilist said:


> In bed with a stomach ache, hope that banana spilt wasn't bad. The cherry syrup tasted like medicine. There is no good ice cream places around here!


Why are you eating ice cream in February?

Do you live in The Los Angelous?


----------



## funnynihilist

forever in flux said:


> Why are you eating ice cream in February?
> 
> Do you live in The Los Angelous?


No Im in snow land but somtimes I crave ice cream but now I regret it


----------



## Persephone The Dread

funnynihilist said:


> No Im in snow land but somtimes I crave ice cream but now I regret it


I noticed there were lots of gelato and ice cream places open in London for some reason in December and one shop had decided to serve icecream with candyfloss (as a single item like icecream cones with candyfloss) and had a queue out the door. In December (wtf) not very useful for you I guess though.

edit: oh lol I searched in case there were pictures and I guess I assume it was this one cause it was in Covent Garden:

https://www.timeout.com/london/blog/a-london-cafe-is-serving-ice-cream-wrapped-in-candy-floss-101116


----------



## CNikki

Trying to 'help' someone while they're in a crisis and yet I'm no better at handling situations (life) myself. It's like the blind leading the blind and being in huge denial when knowing that I cannot guide the person to a destination that I know nothing about, thus it may damage both parties. I don't know anymore. Just makes me think that I should (keyword: should) reevaluate everything.


----------



## funnynihilist

Persephone The Dread said:


> I noticed there were lots of gelato and ice cream places open in London for some reason in December and one shop had decided to serve icecream with candyfloss (as a single item like icecream cones with candyfloss) and had a queue out the door. In December (wtf) not very useful for you I guess though.
> 
> edit: oh lol I searched in case there were pictures and I guess I assume it was this one cause it was in Covent Garden:
> 
> https://www.timeout.com/london/blog/a-london-cafe-is-serving-ice-cream-wrapped-in-candy-floss-101116


Anytime is ice cream time! But ice cream in candy floss would be a little over the top for me.

Now that I slept a few hours my stomach feels better lol


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Ominous Indeed said:


> 14


13


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Guess this forum will be more inactive now.

---
@funnynihilist

Yeah, the icecream-candyfloss does seem like sugary overload. Also glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Wanderlust26

My plants are kind of overwhelming me. Ha...


----------



## Ai

The sheer volume of intentional misinformation in the world is really frustrating...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A riddle that seems to confuse even the brightest people.

You have 30 cows in a field and 28 chickens, how many did not?


----------



## Myosr

I made a choice with moral implications, and now I feel very bad.
I wish I could take it back, but I can't. 

I don't even want to say what it was, because I don't want anyone to tell me (yes it was immoral).

I don't think the guilt will resolve anything, and I feel more overwhelmed than I thought I would. 

I want to throw up.


----------



## Ai

ANX1 said:


> A riddle that seems to confuse even the brightest people.
> 
> You have 30 cows in a field and 28 chickens, how many did not?


10.

But it's not really a fair riddle when written.


----------



## jolene23

Latibule.


----------



## Kevin001

Realized a friend of mine only makes $9 an hr and makes it work....so inspiring.


----------



## Ai

Starting to get the impression that I over-compensate for feeling ugly by buying clothes... My closet is getting out of control... :|

And I'm still ugly. lol



Kevin001 said:


> Realized a friend of mine only makes $9 an hr and makes it work....so inspiring.


I make 8...


----------



## crimeclub

ANX1 said:


> A riddle that seems to confuse even the brightest people.
> 
> You have 30 cows in a field and 28 chickens, how many did not?


30, cows are herbivores.


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> I make 8...


Oh no issue, it what it is. I remember making $7.50 2yrs ago. Just that my friend pays for her gas, groceries, etc on that salary. Still lives at home though.


----------



## funnynihilist

Ai said:


> The sheer volume of intentional misinformation in the world is really frustrating...


It's like everyone is running game but afraid of being played themselves.


----------



## Great Expectations

Ai said:


> 10.
> 
> But it's not really a fair riddle when written.


Exactly. lol


----------



## Great Expectations

I think I have avpd. It explains so much....no wonder, my life is the way it is.


----------



## Great Expectations

jolene23 said:


> Latibule.


Yes, that's what I need!


----------



## jolene23

CerealKiller said:


> Yes, that's what I need!


I am still trying to work out what mine is.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

So today you wondered why I was still in bed when you woke up..

I told you one of the reasons but I didn't tell you the other one.


----------



## Steve French

I was reading a vaguebook rant of my sister's. She claimed that she was "tired of being told to fake it"and "her feelings were not validated". I gather she brought a depressive episode to work again and it was noted. It seemed to have been sprung from someone asking if she was okay. To her, it wasn't right that her co-workers should be worried or that she should be censured for being downcast and negative at work, as she has depression. This has happened often. It got me to thinking.

I disagree, personally. When you have a job, you have a responsibility to leave your home life at home, and you do the best you can while you are there. This is doubly paramount when you work in other person's health care, as my sister does. If you cannot do this, you take a sick day, or you look for a different job that you can handle. You do not fail to perform your duties and spurn your co-workers concern. It is hilariously arrogant to expect the entire world to adapt to you. The world and the people in it are for the most part uncaring and unconcerned with you.

I suppose I notice a pattern in my sister and some other individuals with mental health issues. They get this victim complex. They will absorb and adapt the narrative that they are constantly under attack, due to things outside their control. This is not a good mentality. The world doesn't stop for you just because you are mentally ill. Having this mentality leads to an atrophy of personal growth. My sister has based her entire identity around being depressed. She has accepted it as a way of life, and it has destroyed her ambition and made her incredibly reliant on psychiatrists and pills. She has given up everything to a chemical imbalance, and failed to work on the things inside her control. You can't just accept yourself as broken and damaged, and then on top of that demand the best from everyone else.

You have to accept some personal responsibility, take on the things that are within your grasp. Like you live in a dump, your boyfriend is a loser drug-addict, you are overweight and have bad skin, you're poor (all things my sister blames as coming from and causing her depression, in an odd catch-22). You can tackle these, and you can move forward in life. It might not cure you, but it is a start. It will be difficult and time-consuming, no doubt. Nothing good ever seems to come quickly and easily.

Or you can just write everything off to fate and pray the latest anti-depressant will solve all your problems and slowly die whilst miserable. Your choice, I guess.

I believe that external factors carry a large influence on your mental well-being. Now, I'm not going all Szazs and claiming that mental illness is a myth. I just can't put it all down to some chemical processes in your brain 100% of the time. "Good things come to those who wait" is a goddamn lie. If there is something out there you desire you have to do everything in your power to attain it. I've made a lot of progress over the years. It all started when I stopped being this apathetic "woe is me" character, recognized the problems in my life, and started attacking them. For when I recognized my problems, I also recognized my strengths. And despite my negativity at myself, I found a lot of them. In turn I faced my fears, and I honed my qualities. But I'm not there yet. There is still a long road to go. 

I guess nobody will read this wall of text. Those who do might scoff and scorn, because it is so easy to be a victim and it is comparably difficult to make positive changes in your life. There are no guarantees and nobody will do it for you. You might face hurdles and you might fail, but I suppose I'd rather try to live then just accept my fate, and I would rather struggle long to become the best version of myself, because I have been down that other road and know that nothing lies down there but self-pity and misery.


----------



## cinto

What a mean fever that almost took my soul. It all started from withdrawing from caffeine and graduated to flu like symptoms. Cold sweats, chills, severe head and neck pressure, dry cough, muscle aches, fatigue. But the head and neck pressure is the worst of it all


----------



## Ai

You know, menstrual blood is completely sterile until it exits the body--so it's not "gross" inherently... But it IS gross to ****ing bleed on other people's stuff and NOT CLEAN IT UP... WHO DOES THAT!?

There are crunchy little, rust-colored droplets now caked into the bathroom rugs and a BLOODY FOOTPRINT on the linoleum...

WHO (besides my sister, apparently) DOES THAT!?

This is a habit of hers... and I can't...

And it's not like anyone can even say anything to her about it without her crafting it into some elaborate persecution conspiracy...


----------



## CNikki

I've long accepted the fact that I have a big nose, along with many other flaws...but my God, why does it seem like no matter what it kind of just...photobombs on me? -_-'


----------



## The Library of Emma

Steve French said:


> I was reading a vaguebook rant of my sister's. She claimed that she was "tired of being told to fake it"and "her feelings were not validated". I gather she brought a depressive episode to work again and it was noted. It seemed to have been sprung from someone asking if she was okay. To her, it wasn't right that her co-workers should be worried or that she should be censured for being downcast and negative at work, as she has depression. This has happened often. It got me to thinking.
> 
> I disagree, personally. When you have a job, you have a responsibility to leave your home life at home, and you do the best you can while you are there. This is doubly paramount when you work in other person's health care, as my sister does. If you cannot do this, you take a sick day, or you look for a different job that you can handle. You do not fail to perform your duties and spurn your co-workers concern. It is hilariously arrogant to expect the entire world to adapt to you. The world and the people in it are for the most part uncaring and unconcerned with you.
> 
> I suppose I notice a pattern in my sister and some other individuals with mental health issues. They get this victim complex. They will absorb and adapt the narrative that they are constantly under attack, due to things outside their control. This is not a good mentality. The world doesn't stop for you just because you are mentally ill. Having this mentality leads to an atrophy of personal growth. My sister has based her entire identity around being depressed. She has accepted it as a way of life, and it has destroyed her ambition and made her incredibly reliant on psychiatrists and pills. She has given up everything to a chemical imbalance, and failed to work on the things inside her control. You can't just accept yourself as broken and damaged, and then on top of that demand the best from everyone else.
> 
> You have to accept some personal responsibility, take on the things that are within your grasp. Like you live in a dump, your boyfriend is a loser drug-addict, you are overweight and have bad skin, you're poor (all things my sister blames as coming from and causing her depression, in an odd catch-22). You can tackle these, and you can move forward in life. It might not cure you, but it is a start. It will be difficult and time-consuming, no doubt. Nothing good ever seems to come quickly and easily.
> 
> Or you can just write everything off to fate and pray the latest anti-depressant will solve all your problems and slowly die whilst miserable. Your choice, I guess.
> 
> I believe that external factors carry a large influence on your mental well-being. Now, I'm not going all Szazs and claiming that mental illness is a myth. I just can't put it all down to some chemical processes in your brain 100% of the time. "Good things come to those who wait" is a goddamn lie. If there is something out there you desire you have to do everything in your power to attain it. I've made a lot of progress over the years. It all started when I stopped being this apathetic "woe is me" character, recognized the problems in my life, and started attacking them. For when I recognized my problems, I also recognized my strengths. And despite my negativity at myself, I found a lot of them. In turn I faced my fears, and I honed my qualities. But I'm not there yet. There is still a long road to go.
> 
> I guess nobody will read this wall of text. Those who do might scoff and scorn, because it is so easy to be a victim and it is comparably difficult to make positive changes in your life. There are no guarantees and nobody will do it for you. You might face hurdles and you might fail, but I suppose I'd rather try to live then just accept my fate, and I would rather struggle long to become the best version of myself, because I have been down that other road and know that nothing lies down there but self-pity and misery.


I didn't intend to read your wall of text, but it was well-written and drew me in. :blush


----------



## Great Expectations

Steve French said:


> I was reading a vaguebook rant of my sister's. She claimed that she was "tired of being told to fake it"and "her feelings were not validated". I gather she brought a depressive episode to work again and it was noted. It seemed to have been sprung from someone asking if she was okay. To her, it wasn't right that her co-workers should be worried or that she should be censured for being downcast and negative at work, as she has depression. This has happened often. It got me to thinking.
> 
> I disagree, personally. When you have a job, you have a responsibility to leave your home life at home, and you do the best you can while you are there. This is doubly paramount when you work in other person's health care, as my sister does. If you cannot do this, you take a sick day, or you look for a different job that you can handle. You do not fail to perform your duties and spurn your co-workers concern. It is hilariously arrogant to expect the entire world to adapt to you. The world and the people in it are for the most part uncaring and unconcerned with you.
> 
> I suppose I notice a pattern in my sister and some other individuals with mental health issues. They get this victim complex. They will absorb and adapt the narrative that they are constantly under attack, due to things outside their control. This is not a good mentality. The world doesn't stop for you just because you are mentally ill. Having this mentality leads to an atrophy of personal growth. My sister has based her entire identity around being depressed. She has accepted it as a way of life, and it has destroyed her ambition and made her incredibly reliant on psychiatrists and pills. She has given up everything to a chemical imbalance, and failed to work on the things inside her control. You can't just accept yourself as broken and damaged, and then on top of that demand the best from everyone else.
> 
> You have to accept some personal responsibility, take on the things that are within your grasp. Like you live in a dump, your boyfriend is a loser drug-addict, you are overweight and have bad skin, you're poor (all things my sister blames as coming from and causing her depression, in an odd catch-22). You can tackle these, and you can move forward in life. It might not cure you, but it is a start. It will be difficult and time-consuming, no doubt. Nothing good ever seems to come quickly and easily.
> 
> Or you can just write everything off to fate and pray the latest anti-depressant will solve all your problems and slowly die whilst miserable. Your choice, I guess.
> 
> I believe that external factors carry a large influence on your mental well-being. Now, I'm not going all Szazs and claiming that mental illness is a myth. I just can't put it all down to some chemical processes in your brain 100% of the time. "Good things come to those who wait" is a goddamn lie. If there is something out there you desire you have to do everything in your power to attain it. I've made a lot of progress over the years. It all started when I stopped being this apathetic "woe is me" character, recognized the problems in my life, and started attacking them. For when I recognized my problems, I also recognized my strengths. And despite my negativity at myself, I found a lot of them. In turn I faced my fears, and I honed my qualities. But I'm not there yet. There is still a long road to go.
> 
> I guess nobody will read this wall of text. Those who do might scoff and scorn, because it is so easy to be a victim and it is comparably difficult to make positive changes in your life. There are no guarantees and nobody will do it for you. You might face hurdles and you might fail, but I suppose I'd rather try to live then just accept my fate, and I would rather struggle long to become the best version of myself, because I have been down that other road and know that nothing lies down there but self-pity and misery.


You know Steve French, this has to be one of the best expositions I've read on mental health and self help. I agree with you completely!!!


----------



## Ai

Reporting things feels pretty pointless sometimes...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Even though I have no intention of ever doing that, that was excruciatingly painful to hear.


----------



## komorikun

I don't know why I was hearing all this weird noise coming from the neighbors. Is there a big soccer game on TV or something?


----------



## crimeclub

komorikun said:


> I don't know why I was hearing all this weird noise coming from the neighbors. Is there a big soccer game on TV or something?


I've been hearing about some kind of bowl lately, with super powers or something, they've been calling it 'super bowl'.


----------



## Crisigv

Am I wrong to worry so much?


----------



## feels

bean sprouts near me


----------



## discoveryother

got a new young, beautiful flatmate. hope i can talk to her in a non-creepy context some time. living in the house would have some social advantages. but instead i'm kind of hanging out for some chance encounters.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I love you fiercely


----------



## harrison

It really is quite incredible what a woman can have happening under her hijab.


----------



## Blue Dino

"I don't vote bc I don't know enough about politics" - Most schools do not adequately prepare students to understand how government or politics functions, or why they should care. - Most are generally too busy taking care of their kids/overworked/underpaid, to learn about candidates and policy. Remember that voting days are not federal holidays; most people have to make time to vote before or after work." 

^ Finally nice to see someone else say this.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ai said:


> 10.
> 
> But it's not really a fair riddle when written.


Correct. 

Yeah, would have to say twenty ate chickens. But wouldn't be a riddle if one did write it that way.



crimeclub said:


> 30, cows are herbivores.


Should have seen the person who is said to be a math wizz answer it, said 2. 



Crisigv said:


> Am I wrong to worry so much?


No, we all worry. 



harrison said:


> It really is quite incredible what a woman can have happening under her hijab.


One ponders. :sus :stu :grin2:


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> One ponders. :sus :stu :grin2:


Hahaha - you don't miss much, do you mate?

Don't think it would be proper to go into the details on here - maybe I should write a blog.

(or with this woman publish it anonymously as a short erotic novel - it would be so bizarre and so extraordinary no-one would think it was real)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Hahaha - you don't miss much, do you mate?
> 
> Don't think it would be proper to go into the details on here - maybe I should write a blog.
> 
> (or with this woman publish it anonymously as a short erotic novel - it would be so bizarre and so extraordinary no-one would think it was real)


We hear it through the grapevine over the ditch -






Good news travels afar by the native birds if you get what I mean.  :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

No more betting for me.


----------



## Wren611

I want to learn how to play the drums.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Had a 40 minute initial therapy session over the phone today and have to wait to do the same thing again for counseling. 

Still can't stop wanting her to come back and sort something out. Feel empty as **** and still can't believe what's happened. :frown2:


----------



## Myosr

I don't know why I never got interested enough to watch any of his lectures or speeches. I mean I like watching political videos on youtube occasionally (right or left, depending on my mood), so it's not because he's political, and I used to watch a ton of psychology courses back in the day, so I'm not really sure why I don't find him interesting. I think I watched his interview with Joe Rogan a year or so ago, but I never decided to watch anything else for some reason.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This is interesting. After not sleeping well or basically at all for months, I'm now sleeping 9 or 10 hours a day. And I might sleep more than that If I let myself go completely. What the **** is that about? And to make things even more bizarre, I don't feel any depression, at least not the suicidal thoughts or despair that I usually feel.



Pete Beale said:


> Had a 40 minute initial therapy session over the phone today and have to wait to do the same thing again for counseling.
> 
> Still can't stop wanting her to come back and sort something out. Feel empty as **** and still can't believe what's happened. :frown2:


Hang in there, man  You can pull through.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

something happened and it has devastated me. I feel extremely overwhelmed. (I have a feeling that there is more to come).
I could really use some IRL talk with a friend right now, or even online maybe, but I'm sure no one will understand. no one understand what I'm going through because you'll have to know my family's dynamics in order to realize what I'm really going through.

it's just devastating. I never knew human beings, or at least everyday people could be so evil. that a person will go through such lengths in order to hurt another person.
to say it is sadistic what they do is a severe underestimation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> I don't know why I never got interested enough to watch any of his lectures or speeches. I mean I like watching political videos on youtube occasionally (right or left, depending on my mood), so it's not because he's political, and I used to watch a ton of psychology courses back in the day, so I'm not really sure why I don't find him interesting. I think I watched his interview with Joe Rogan a year or so ago, but I never decided to watch anything else for some reason.


I know who you're talking about and I've watched a bunch, and I'm no better for it. There are some pieces of useful information there in places but people overstate this. They also tend to overstate how bad his content is though.

I don't like him for a number of reasons but the one thing that sticks in my mind was when he described himself as high openness (the personality trait,) when he 1. Does well in hierarchies, 2. Criticises groups purely for being outcasts, 3. promotes adherence to a conventional system, 4. doesn't seem to have the kinds of traits that cluster around it and contribute to some personality disorders like: issues with conforming to society, identity issues, excessive fantasising, odd and fragmented thinking, unstable goals. He seems to like discussing ideas somewhat but the manner in which he does so isn't necessarily indicative of being high openness and I have no idea on sensation seeking. Really he seems to be slightly below average in this trait, maybe average.

And this is supposed to be his area of knowledge..

Then his fanboys are like 'I'm so enlightened now, ' though that's not a reason to dislike him, his most hardcore fans are obnoxiously cultist about it unsurprisingly.


----------



## loneranger

I wish I had caring friends.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Need to get my skin products tonight.


----------



## Ai

He finally cut his hair... I have so many mixed feelings.  On one hand, it's a pretty big step, despite the seeming negligibility. He's been saying he's going to do this completely benign thing for almost a year at this point and has irrationally avoided it, alongside more significant things, the entire time. For no real reason. I'm hoping this means he's starting to get a handle on things again. I hate to see him struggle when there's not a whole lot I can do.

On the other hand...

His hair cry:cry Those _spiral curls_, man...

The bitter-sweet symphony of life ;P



ANX1 said:


> Correct.
> 
> Yeah, would have to say twenty ate chickens. But wouldn't be a riddle if one did write it that way.


That's because it's more often a verbal riddle than a written one. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ai said:


> That's because it's more often a verbal riddle than a written one. :b


Yes, that is true as it was said verbally.


----------



## Steve French

It's funny. When I was younger and more of an anxiety ridden mess, the dentist did not bother me despite so many other things just putting me in a panic. Now that I'm a bit older and more stable, I feel a great apprehension at going there. Both for the health of my teeth and the prohibitive cost, and just the sake of it.


----------



## Chevy396

I just looked at jobs for me on LinkedIn. Even though I I have never worked at Corporation before but I could walk in and get most of these senior programmer jobs that pay 100K a year. Plus top quality health insurance. There is getting to be quite a demand too. I guess the only thing holding me back is SA. 

I figured I'd just start small with my own business since I don't have any investors. But if I worked at a place like that for a year I'd have plenty of money to start whatever bigger business I want. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongowaffle

To the four random ghetto high school teenagers on their lunch break, that walked my car parked, had a smirking staring contest with me when you walked by, walked past again intentionally, to throw a dozen twisted up ketchup packets at my car, **** you guys! Again something about me that makes me stick out to be a bully target for ghetto people.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A guy working at my store told me to be easy on myself at work today and then called me love. Well, that made my day. He always seems nice. And I've been smiling a little more.


----------



## Chevy396

Pongowaffle said:


> To the four random ghetto high school teenagers on their lunch break, that walked my car parked, had a smirking staring contest with me when you walked by, walked past again intentionally, to throw a dozen twisted up ketchup packets at my car, **** you guys! Again something about me that makes me stick out to be a bully target for ghetto people.


What style clothes do you wear, what do you drive, what kind of body type do you have? Those are the main questions I would ask if I tried to help you not stick out to "ghetto" people.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A guy working at my store told me to be easy on myself at work today and then called me love. Well, that made my day. He always seems nice. And I've been smiling a little more.


It's good to know there are good co-workers out there since I'm going to have to get an office job in the next couple days. I basically told my dad to **** off and that I didn't want his charity anymore since it comes with a big helping of the worst kind of Christianity and he acts like a dick about everything.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt

balenciaga triple s sneakers cost over $700 USD! wtf


----------



## funnynihilist

Just one question: WWJPD?

What would Jordan Peterson do?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> It's good to know there are good co-workers out there since I'm going to have to get an office job in the next couple days. I basically told my dad to **** off and that I didn't want his charity anymore since it comes with a big helping of the worst kind of Christianity and he acts like a dick about everything.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Oh, that's rough. :frown2:

But congrats on the job. Did you get the job or are you applying?


----------



## SilentLyric

I sadly not so secretly wish I was Pete Wentz.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740386579722702848









lol that's so bad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

**** I can't respond to that thread again but damn.










Yeah I'm an easily pissed off ******* but do they have to even exist?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

karenw said:


> Its Snowing


You're right, huh.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Oh, that's rough. :frown2:
> 
> But congrats on the job. Did you get the job or are you applying?


I haven't applied for anything yet, just looked enough to know that I can make quite a few demands (like working from home) and still get any of the many senior programmer jobs. I am thinking about getting one in San Diego, but I have to pay for a hotel until I get the job. I think I will Uber my truck out for a while and see if I can make enough to pay for my room until I can get an apartment or my own 5th wheel. If not, I will have to get some sort of construction job for a couple of months. I've been fixing my back, heart and my anxiety long enough, it's time to move into overdrive. I was going to stay with them while I get my own business going, but I will go insane if I spend one more month with them.


----------



## Chevy396

Change of plans, I'm going to go snowboarding tomorrow, get a job the day after that ;P Just got some fresh snow last night.


----------



## Kevin001

Crazy how everyone wants to wash on my day....would work so much better if everyone stuck to assigned days. I'm very organized and structured but when you live with others that aren't its rough.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Wren611

I'm having fun organising my hundreds and hundreds of photos on my laptop.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> I haven't applied for anything yet, just looked enough to know that I can make quite a few demands (like working from home) and still get any of the many senior programmer jobs. I am thinking about getting one in San Diego, but I have to pay for a hotel until I get the job. I think I will Uber my truck out for a while and see if I can make enough to pay for my room until I can get an apartment or my own 5th wheel. If not, I will have to get some sort of construction job for a couple of months. I've been fixing my back, heart and my anxiety long enough, it's time to move into overdrive. I was going to stay with them while I get my own business going, but I will go insane if I spend one more month with them.


It feels good to be independent and an office job is better than nothing if that's what you decide to do. Living in an apartment is a decent way to start out on your own. Not that I live in one but that would be my first choice for living on my own. Good luck.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

So much for "I understand you, totally! *I'M AN INTROVERT TOO!!"*

Why do people SAY this, and are lying their as** off??

Went to the auto mechanic.. Even while we were talking, i saw that "star struck" look in his eyes.

He asked me if he could introduce me to the crew in his shop.. I refused, and said: "You know, i'm pretty shy around groups, and these guys really just want to do their jobs. I'm just another introvert-"

All of a sudden "Oh my gawd! i totally understand what you mean! I'm an introvert too!"

Okay.. (But you just asked me if you could introduce me to all of the mechanics in your shop.)

My husband and i show up the following week to get his car fixed. I'm out sitting in MY car waiting for him to drop his off.

The auto mechanic is talking to my husband, whom he has just met, and asked: "Is your wife outside? I want her to meet my girlfriend!"

I had no idea this was going on, until i look up in my rear view mirror, and here comes this roly-poly female charging toward my car, with the mechanic running behind her, and my husband bringing up the damn rear.

They come up to the car, and the mechanic does the introductions. And explains why he went home and told his girlfriend about me, and how he HAD to introduce us. Both of them were extremely excited.

I was polite, i listened, and occasionally gave my husband the "WTF?" look.

After the girlfriend stood there and told me her life story, and how she was so inspired by my hair? yes, my hair.. she had to just tell "everything about herself and her journey". She asked that i would come and work out in her gym. "No one's going to bother you."

My husband gave her a look, and said: _"I don't believe that. She ALWAYS gets bothered when she's out in public. Even when she's covered up in wearing a hoodie in a gym._ They will "bother" her.

She didn't seem to even grasp the meaning of what he was saying. And kept going on about having me drop in..

Lord..

After we finished up, my husband and i said our goodbyes and got in the car.

I asked "how did this happen?" He said "The mechanic, just asked if you were out there, I said 'yeah, but.." Next thing i know, he grabbed his girlfriend, and they both went running out the door!"

She's a cute little thing. Lots of energy, vivacious, and her husband/boyfriend is lucky to have her. And she's lucky to have him..

At first, i was irritated? But i think i'm going to look back on this and laugh. Probably wishing when i'm all dried up and withering away, that i could receive this same attention later on in life.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> solutionx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't applied for anything yet, just looked enough to know that I can make quite a few demands (like working from home) and still get any of the many senior programmer jobs. I am thinking about getting one in San Diego, but I have to pay for a hotel until I get the job. I think I will Uber my truck out for a while and see if I can make enough to pay for my room until I can get an apartment or my own 5th wheel. If not, I will have to get some sort of construction job for a couple of months. I've been fixing my back, heart and my anxiety long enough, it's time to move into overdrive. I was going to stay with them while I get my own business going, but I will go insane if I spend one more month with them.
> 
> 
> 
> It feels good to be independent and an office job is better than nothing if that's what you decide to do. Living in an apartment is a decent way to start out on your own. Not that I live in one but that would be my first choice for living on my own. Good luck.
Click to expand...

I'll either be applying to Google in San Diego, or there is a big SocialSEO company I always see a sign for on some high rise offices on the way into the city. Now I just need someone to help me with experience with resumes. I've never really done it before, but I know I am over qualified to work at Google in the self driving AI project. Seriously though, I would pay good money for some good advice on that. Whatever it's worth.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> I'll either be applying to Google in San Diego, or there is a big SocialSEO company I always see a sign for on some high rise offices on the way into the city. Now I just need someone to help me with experience with resumes. I've never really done it before, but I know I am over qualified to work at Google in the self driving AI project. Seriously though, I would pay good money for some good advice on that. Whatever it's worth.


There's resume templates on Microsoft Word. I haven't ever needed to do a resume. It automatically formats it for you. There's different ones to choose from and there's plenty of advice on Google for how to format them but I would start out with the templates on Microsoft Word. Back when I first started applying for jobs, I thought I needed one because I was told I had to but someone else told me I didn't need to do one for the type of jobs I was applying for. I did it just in case, though. So, I just used that feature on Microsoft Word and it was pretty helpful.


----------



## jolene23

I'll miss my friends in summer. I know it's February now, but still...


----------



## cmed

Dentist tells me I have a cavity even though there's no pain there whatsoever. So I get it filled anyway, and now it suddenly hurts. I thought that's the opposite of how this works?


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> There's resume templates on Microsoft Word. I haven't ever needed to do a resume. It automatically formats it for you. There's different ones to choose from and there's plenty of advice on Google for how to format them but I would start out with the templates on Microsoft Word. Back when I first started applying for jobs, I thought I needed one because I was told I had to but someone else told me I didn't need to do one for the type of jobs I was applying for. I did it just in case, though. So, I just used that feature on Microsoft Word and it was pretty helpful.


That sounds like a good place to start. Thanks.


----------



## Pongowaffle

solutionx said:


> What style clothes do you wear, what do you drive, what kind of body type do you have? Those are the main questions I would ask if I tried to help you not stick out to "ghetto" people.


It is my skinny scrawny frame, my small unrefined chin, youthful looking face and always on my own that sets people like these off. People that grew up in ghetto background that have not seen much narrow minded. They perceive everything base on appearance. People like these still sets off my anxiety levels sometimes even as an adult. But they are not the kind of people worth me changing myself over. Still annoying time to time. Thus the rant to release. But i accept it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I remember when the New Star Wars Movies came out a couple of years ago..

I thought i really wanted to see all of them..

After the first one came out, we went to go see it..

And after that?

I no longer gave a f**ck..

(I lost interest in these "franchises" long time ago)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> That sounds like a good place to start. Thanks.


You're welcome.  If you have any questions, you can just ask me or something.


----------



## CNikki

It should be considered as an etiquette for people to simply mind their own business, especially when it pertains to things that does not involve them to begin with.


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## RelinquishedHell

I miss the days when there used to be cool people on here.


----------



## loneranger

RelinquishedHell said:


> I miss the days when there used to be cool people on here.


Ikr! I miss that!


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It feels good to be independent and an office job is better than nothing if that's what you decide to do. Living in an apartment is a decent way to start out on your own. Not that I live in one but that would be my first choice for living on my own. Good luck.


I will probably end up taking this job, or one similar to it for a while...

https://www.google.com/search?q=Goo...bp=htl;jobs#htidocid=iiBWgqDNYDiudeKwAAAAAA==

TBH it's a little too easy for it to be much fun for me, but it sounds like you can change departments from within very easily.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The time for excuses is starting to run out now


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> 50 Shades was nothing; a mere shadow of Edward and Bella who are, in retrospect, a mere shadow of Kylo and Rey.﻿


This really made me lol. I think it was the mere shadow part.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> I will probably end up taking this job, or one similar to it for a while...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Goo...bp=htl;jobs#htidocid=iiBWgqDNYDiudeKwAAAAAA==
> 
> TBH it's a little too easy for it to be much fun for me, but it sounds like you can change departments from within very easily.


It does sound like a decent job for people with SA. You should do it.


----------



## PJ Jackson

It's fatally ironic that after finding a girl as intuitive, loyal, and gentle-spirited as R, I would realize the great extent to which I value being alone. I have difficulty saying no to her invitations to meet up, though there are times I want to, or to cut our visits short. I fear she already finds me too cold.


----------



## PJ Jackson

Edit:

I pretty much feel ****ed either way.


----------



## riverbird

Birthday's as an adult are really lame.


----------



## funnynihilist

Good night for a drank!


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I wonder whether the used 17 inch Macbook Pro I got recently from Ebay (a _very_ old model, because even used Macs tend to be rather expensive compared to PCs) is really suitable for me or not. I would never go anywhere near IOS (totally dislike that side of Apple) but have always had some interest in Macs. I'm not hugely impressed with the hardware so far (the arguably ridiculously thin cable between the adapter and computer for example). And while Snow Leopard OSX is OK, it can't be upgraded on such an ancient Mac and finding a modern browser is difficult if not impossible. Perhaps it would be better with Linux installed. But with it's Core Duo CPU (not Core 2 Duo unfortunately), it can't even run any 64-bit Linux.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I hate the term leftist.


----------



## SilentLyric

just an emo feminine gay depressive at heart


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wonder when this bad luck streak I've been on for a while is going to end. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> i ate almost 22,000 calories in the last 12 hours


What did you eat?


----------



## Wren611

Why are (most) arty people so far up their own arses?


----------



## Chevy396

This HOG bud is kicking my *** in a good way without much anxiety. I've never smoked anything with so much CBD (11%). It is a weird high that I'm not used to, but keeps me sedated pretty well during kratom withdrawal. The only problem is that whenever I smoke it I see the weird hairy face of the hipster "dude" who sold it to me. I can almost smell his all natural breath too. *sigh*


----------



## Kevin001

Getting meds and going to doctor without insurance is expensive but can't give people your meds.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Just discovering Amazon slowly like the stone age man that i am. Im about to order new puncture resistant tires and tubes for my bike. Easy peasy delivered at your door like that. Agoraphobic's wet dream.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to get that money order soon.


----------



## CNikki

Okay, I get it, I may be depressed. What could help lighten it up just a tiny bit would be that I can actually have a sense of control. I say this in various aspects.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I wonder how many good songs I've missed on days I can't be bothered to go through my entire youtube subscription feed. Perhaps that's a sign to trim it down a bit :/


----------



## EarthDominator

I sometimes wonder how long a human body can go on, without any relieve from stress or problems. Since...I'm really beginning to feel my limits right now. :sigh 

But I don't have a choice sadly. But I know, I just know, that I can't keep this up forever.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It feels good to be independent and an office job is better than nothing if that's what you decide to do. Living in an apartment is a decent way to start out on your own. Not that I live in one but that would be my first choice for living on my own. Good luck.


I'm thinking about just making a resume that says "I'm a lesser god of the internet. You can either hire me with no questions or let this opportunity go."


----------



## Chevy396

If I Die Tonight - Tupac


----------



## Chevy396

My old friend ethanol...


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

New neighbours are moving in. Hope they aren't ****, because ****ty neighbours winding me up is the last thing I need.

Also, I HAVE to motivate myself to go to the meet on sunday. It's only 2 hours and I can't keep staying here depressed. Could do a video blog on it as well.


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> New neighbours are moving in. Hope they aren't ****, because ****ty neighbours winding me up is the last thing I need.
> 
> Also, I HAVE to motivate myself to go to the meet on sunday. It's only 2 hours and I can't keep staying here depressed. Could do a video blog on it as well.


I hope they're not as bad as my neighbours. Yes get yourself out the house and to the meet


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> I hope they're not as bad as my neighbours. Yes get yourself out the house and to the meet


I'm sorry you have ****ty neighbours mate. I've only had bad next door neighbours once before tbh, so hopefully these will be OK.

Just had a nose and they look alright, I think, but you never know.

18 going to that meet so far btw. I'm not sure how anxious I'll be, if at all. I'm just more worried about being depressed, and trying to get a word in if the max of 20 people go.

It's either that or stay here doing **** all, so it HAS to be that.

Just hope it goes OK and I don't get post meet depression.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I can't wait to try those new wireless headphones I bought. Delivered tomorrow at my door too. Reviews for it were great and at that price, it should be good quality. Let's hope so.


----------



## jolene23

Where can I meet interesting people.?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm wearing like three layers and it's still freezing.


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> I'm sorry you have ****ty neighbours mate. I've only had bad next door neighbours once before tbh, so hopefully these will be OK.
> 
> Just had a nose and they look alright, I think, but you never know.
> 
> 18 going to that meet so far btw. I'm not sure how anxious I'll be, if at all. I'm just more worried about being depressed, and trying to get a word in if the max of 20 people go.
> 
> It's either that or stay here doing **** all, so it HAS to be that.
> 
> Just hope it goes OK and I don't get post meet depression.


Well you're quite funny and good to talk to so they should be interested.


----------



## 3stacks

jolene23 said:


> Where can I meet interesting people.?


Think of every body as a person you can learn new and interesting things from and you can meet them anywhere :smile2: Or maybe join some clubs and get some new hobbies where you can actually meet people.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Well you're quite funny and good to talk to so they should be interested.


Thanks mate. :smile2:

Maybe you can bring yourself to do one at some point, or have a day out with me.


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> Thanks mate. :smile2:
> 
> Maybe you can bring yourself to do one at some point, or have a day out with me.


Maybe, as long as you don't poop in the street.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Maybe, as long as you don't poop in the street.


Almost **** myself about 4 years ago but Costa next to Snow Hill saved me. Closest I've ever come to ****ting myself in public. Cider the night before, fish and chips in Neos for breakfast down by the market, and a large strawberry shake from McD's, was a bad idea. lol


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> haha i meant by it i ate insane amount of food. i don't count my calories, but i watched a whole +30 minutes tv episode while eating vinegar chips and peanuts.
> i don't know how one can eat them together, but that's what happened. xD:love2


Oh, I may end up eating 22,000 calories by the end of the night, too. :wink2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> I'm thinking about just making a resume that says "I'm a lesser god of the internet. You can either hire me with no questions or let this opportunity go."


Damn. lol xD How's the resume going?


----------



## Crisigv

Memories. Except, I don't want to just remember things. I want to make memories.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is pretty cool.



> Neil Harbisson (born 27 July 1984) is a Catalan-raised, British-born[17] cyborg artist and transpecies activist based in New York City.[18] He is best known for being the first person in the world with an antenna implanted in his skull[19] and for being officially recognized as a cyborg by a government.[20][21] His antenna sends audible vibrations in his skull to report information to him. This includes measurements of electromagnetic radiation, phone calls, music, as well as video or images which are translated into audible vibrations.[22] His wifi enabled antenna also allows him to receive signals and data from satellites.[23]
> 
> Since 2004, international media has described him as the world's first cyborg[24] or the world's first cyborg artist.[25] In 2010, he co-founded the Cyborg Foundation, an international organisation that defends cyborg rights, promotes cyborg art and supports people who want to become cyborgs.[26][27] In 2017, he co-founded the Transpecies Society, an association that gives voice to people with non-human identities, raises awareness of the challenges transpecies face, advocates for the freedom of self-design and offers the development of new senses and organs in community.[28]





> Internet of Senses: Harbisson has given permission to 5 friends, one in each continent, to send colours, images, videos or sounds directly into his head. If he receives colours while asleep his friends can colour and alter his dreams.[49] The first public demonstration of a skull transmitted image was broadcast live on Al Jazeera's chat show The Stream.[50] The first person to make a phone call directly into his skull was Ruby Wax


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Harbisson



> Moon Ribas (born 24 May 1985)[3] is a Spanish avant-garde artist and cyborg activist best known for developing and implanting an online seismic sensor in her elbow that allows her to feel earthquakes through vibrations.[4] Her choreography works are based on the exploration of new movements developed by the addition of new senses or sensory extensions to the dancer.[5] Since 2007, international media have described her as the world's first cyborg woman or the world's first female cyborg artist.[6] She is the co-founder of the Cyborg Foundation, an international organisation that encourages humans to become cyborgs and promotes cyborgism as an art movement[7] and the co-founder of the Transpecies Society, an association that gives voice to people with non-human identities and offers the development of new senses and organs in community.[8]





> In 2013, Moon developed a sensor that vibrates whenever there's an earthquake in the planet.[11] The sensor, which is permanently attached to her elbow, vibrates in different levels depending on the intensity of each earthquakes and is wirelessly connected to online seismographs, which means she can feel earthquakes from all over the world regardless of where she is.[12] Moon has been wearing the sensor permanently since March 2013 and has used her seismic sense to create dance pieces. Waiting for Earthquakes is a solo dance performance where the dancer stands still until an earthquake is felt. The choreography depends on the earthquakes felt during the duration of the performance and the intensity of the dancer's movements depend on the magnitude of each earthquake (which can be felt from 1.0 in the Richter Scale). If there are no earthquakes during the time of performance the dancer will not dance.[13] The piece was premiered on 28 March 2013 at Nau Ivanow, Barcelona.[14]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_Ribas



> The Moon in the elbow
> 
> In the Internet there is different information about the sensors you have. Could you tell specially for our readers what sensors do you have and where?
> 
> I call it seismic sense, now I have implanted it in my left arm. It's connected to all my seismographs. So depending on the intensity of earthquake, the vibration it's stronger or less strong. Now I'm doing recency and we put the seismic sense on the top of my feet because it feels more natural to feel earthquakes on my feet.
> 
> And I also want to add location, so that through vibration I would like to know what is happening very far from where I am or very close. Depending on the length of the vibration I would know if it is happening on the other side of the planet or very close.
> 
> My next project is to perceive the moonquakes, the seismic activity on the Moon. The Moon also has a seismic activity. It works literally not because it doesn't have tectonic plates but through gravity.


https://realnoevremya.com/articles/762



> Cyborg art, also known as cyborgism,[1] is an art movement that began in the mid-2000s in Britain.[2] It is based on the creation and addition of new senses to the body via cybernetic implants[3] and the creation of art works through new senses.[4] Cyborg artworks are created by cyborg artists;[5] artists whose senses have been voluntarily enhanced through cybernetic implants.[6] Among the early artists shaping the cyborg art movement are Neil Harbisson, whose antenna implant allows him to perceive ultraviolet and infrared colours,[7] and Moon Ribas whose implants in her elbows [8] allow her to feel earthquakes and moonquakes.[9] Other cyborg artists include Manel Muñoz, a Catalan photographer who developed and installed a barometric system in his ears that allows him to perceive atmospheric pressure changes.[10]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyborg_art


----------



## cybernaut

I always said that I was going to wear a face mask in public. And today was the day. Because, uh it's flu season and apparently grown adults on public transportation never know how to cover their mouths around here. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Lyft driver said I could pay him $10 cash for rides home instead of $15 through the app. Hmm not sure this is legal or not but would help. Debating.


----------



## Ai

I hope @tehuti88 is doing well...


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Lyft driver said I could pay him $10 cash for rides home instead of $15 through the app. Hmm not sure this is legal or not but would help. Debating.


He could get into trouble with Lyft but not illegal per se. No issue for you though.


----------



## discoveryother

the new flatmate who i thought was pretty came to my caravan to give me a letter. we talked a bit. she seemed a little less pretty this time. but still... she seems nice and easier to talk to than the other flatmates.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m thinking I want to avoid my appointment & and wait until herb is legal but that dumb since I just got better licensed producers


----------



## Great Expectations

I need to spend less time online and more time reading interesting books.


----------



## Blue Dino

Kevin001 said:


> Lyft driver said I could pay him $10 cash for rides home instead of $15 through the app. Hmm not sure this is legal or not but would help. Debating.


So you would have to text him directly for a ride? It is probably illegal, but I doubt they can find much grounds to sue though. A friend gives a friend a ride, and the friend offers the friend $10 for reimbursement. That doesn't really sound illegal.


----------



## jolene23

3stacks said:


> Think of every body as a person you can learn new and interesting things from and you can meet them anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe join some clubs and get some new hobbies where you can actually meet people.


Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> He could get into trouble with Lyft but not illegal per se. No issue for you though.


Meh guess so.



Blue Dino said:


> So you would have to text him directly for a ride? It is probably illegal, but I doubt they can find much grounds to sue though. A friend gives a friend a ride, and the friend offers the friend $10 for reimbursement. That doesn't really sound illegal.


Yep said just text him and if he's available he'll come....he'll get paid more since Lyft doesn't get their cut and I'll save money.


----------



## Crisigv

At this rate, I will be dead sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kevin001

This might be more expensive than I thought.


----------



## SplendidBob

One of those bad times again. I considered initiating proceedings with a woman at the gym last night, was foiled by some coats. Probably a good idea I didn't the way things are going atm.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

loneranger said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the days when there used to be cool people on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ikr! I miss that!
Click to expand...

Well it doesn't help that the mods don't do their job properly. I see time and time again where someone makes a legitimate thread asking for advice on an issue in their life and the thread gets attacked and derailed by combative and toxic trolls.

The mods then punish anyone who reacts to them while allowing them to run rampant. The thread then gets closed and the OP never gets the advice or support they were looking for.

That pattern turns this site into nothing more than a place where the mentally ill who have no desire to improve themselves come to enable each other.


----------



## EarthDominator

I think I'm going to physically hurt myself...again. Doesn't really matter how much damage I'll deal though, it's only me after all.


----------



## hyliankitten

Monster. Hunter. Monster. Hunter.


----------



## SofaKing

RelinquishedHell said:


> Well it doesn't help that the mods don't do their job properly. I see time and time again where someone makes a legitimate thread asking for advice on an issue in their life and the thread gets attacked and derailed by combative and toxic trolls.
> 
> The mods then punish anyone who reacts to them while allowing them to run rampant. The thread then gets closed and the OP never gets the advice or support they were looking for.
> 
> That pattern turns this site into nothing more than a place where the mentally ill who have no desire to improve themselves come to enable each other.


Yeah...why does a thread bully get tolerated? Let them state their view, but curtail every obnoxious effort to argue against any differing viewpoint.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Work surprisingly always goes by fast.


----------



## Kevin001

RelinquishedHell said:


> I see time and time again where someone makes a legitimate thread asking for advice on an issue in their life and the thread gets attacked and derailed by combative and toxic trolls.
> 
> The mods then punish anyone who reacts to them while allowing them to run rampant. The thread then gets closed and the OP never gets the advice or support they were looking for.
> 
> That pattern turns this site into nothing more than a place where the mentally ill who have no desire to improve themselves come to enable each other.


Deep stuff hmm. Does seem to be too many trolls lately.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Kevin001 said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see time and time again where someone makes a legitimate thread asking for advice on an issue in their life and the thread gets attacked and derailed by combative and toxic trolls.
> 
> The mods then punish anyone who reacts to them while allowing them to run rampant. The thread then gets closed and the OP never gets the advice or support they were looking for.
> 
> That pattern turns this site into nothing more than a place where the mentally ill who have no desire to improve themselves come to enable each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Deep stuff hmm. Does seem to be too many trolls lately.
Click to expand...

Well, the site allows it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

come on Lottery..

Law of Attraction, kick in already!!

Okay, I'll practice the LOA and say:

_The Law of Attraction has kicked in and i have won the lottery.._

_i believe it with all my heart and liver, man!!_


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Tomorrow is my day off..

Nothing to do but study..

And really? That's not so bad..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

The dogs in our location are very trusting.

We all live on ranches with 10-30 acres in between our neighbors..

Every one here it seems, have dogs.

Thus, if you're driving down a dirt road, you will occasionally encounter a neighbor's dog that gets lost.

Yes, they get lost..

They will literally walk up to your car, expecting treats while sniffing along the dirt roads.

You can actually open your car door, and the dog will climb in and drive along with you until you find his home.

Funny? But the neighbors as well as ourselves have driven dogs along the road and stopping by different homes to find out where the dogs came from.

Everyone know who owns the dogs and where they reside, and point the recipient in the right direction..

And of course, next thing you know, there's the dog a few days later, wandering around on the road.

They have a racket, because some folks have said: "If you don't have treats with you, the dog won't get in the car"..

:lol


----------



## Wren611

I had to buy tiny gloves today.


----------



## Crisigv

Realizing an sas member is a troll when they never gave that impression before. Lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> Realizing an sas member is a troll when they never gave that impression before. Lol


Is it me? 

(you can whisper who it is if it isn't, tiny almost invisible text )


----------



## SplendidBob

Painting myself into an absurd corner. Things are going to be ridiculous come summer.


----------



## Crisigv

karenw said:


> Yeah its you lol


Lol, we've never talked before, so no.


----------



## Crisigv

splendidbob said:


> Is it me?
> 
> (you can whisper who it is if it isn't, tiny almost invisible text )


Nah, you haven't asked me for sex yet.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

They should make a marshmallow scented air freshener. I could just inhale that smell and never get tired of it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

so weird..

They fired that Trump aide yesterday.

They sent out a different spokes person today..

Where's big as** Sarah Huckabeast??


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> you haven't asked me for sex yet.


That's just down to location :O.

As I am such a sensitive and gentle soul I wouldn't directly ask though, I would romance you properly by putting on my special trousers.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> Realizing an sas member is a troll when they never gave that impression before. Lol


Who is it?

I get paranoid lately that people think it's me because I keep going on about the same thing for the past three months.

Is that even trolling? F knows. I've never really been arsed to fully find out what an internet troll is.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I hate the restless, agitated, heaviness, slightly on the verge of tears frustration I sort of feel, and a feeling of powerlessness that goes with it. It's basically an old depressive feeling I haven't felt for a very long time. I absolutely have to get rid of this and the first step will be the meet. I'm not sure how I'm going to feel about going to a meet of 20 people after not leaving the house for over 6 weeks. I just hope I can get some actual pleasure from it and don't come back feeling like I got nothing from it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Pete Beale said:


> Who is it?
> 
> I get paranoid lately that people think it's me because I keep going on about the same thing for the past three months.
> 
> Is that even trolling? F knows. I've never really been arsed to fully find out what an internet troll is.


I highly doubt it..

You were just doing what people are supposed to do in a frustration thread.

That person that i observed, was running around in threads making critical comments about others as well..

You weren't trolling.. you were just venting, and someone was just being mean spirited..

Happens a lot on SA..

Folks either:

Don't take their meds and start posting, which can be harmful..

Take too many meds and start posting which can can be harmful..

Feel like they "own" a thread, and every body in it, etc.,

Give unwanted advice when folks are just venting in a "frustration" thread. When the person sets a boundary of course, the person either will start harassing, or even more ironic? Tell the person who's venting in a frustration thread "You have anger issues" or "you sound like an angry person"..

The usual SA silliness.

And yeah.. there are times i look back at some of my venting posts, and realize that i actually repeated myself.. :um

This wasn't trolling or spamming on your part at all...


----------



## forever in flux

One person's troll is another person's comic relief - that was their excuse to me anyway


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> Who is it?
> 
> I get paranoid lately that people think it's me because I keep going on about the same thing for the past three months.
> 
> Is that even trolling? F knows. I've never really been arsed to fully find out what an internet troll is.


Nah Pete, nobody thinks you are a troll, and don't worry .

I guess how I would define a troll would be someone that purposefully tries to get a negative emotional response from others. They do it for their own amusement or benefit.

That isn't you.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> I highly doubt it..
> 
> You were just doing what people are supposed to do in a frustration thread.
> 
> That person that i observed, was running around in threads making critical comments about others as well..
> 
> You weren't trolling.. you were just venting, and someone was just being mean spirited..
> 
> Happens a lot on SA..
> 
> Folks either:
> 
> Don't take their meds and start posting, which can be harmful..
> 
> Take too many meds and start posting which can can be harmful..
> 
> Feel like they "own" a thread, and every body in it, etc.,
> 
> The usual SA silliness.
> 
> And yeah.. there are times i look back at some of my venting posts, and realize that i actually repeated myself.. :um
> 
> This wasn't trolling or spamming on your part at all...


I've noticed you don't f about when venting lol.

I could not be arsed to troll. I'd rather not be on this bloody site at all.

When things were going good for me last year, I was so busy I barely used the internet at all, and it was bloody great. Sigh, I need to get back to that.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Nah Pete, nobody thinks you are a troll, and don't worry .
> 
> I guess how I would define a troll would be someone that purposefully tries to get a negative emotional response from others. They do it for their own amusement or benefit.
> 
> That isn't you.


It isn't. :smile2:


----------



## CNikki

I became the person I hate.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

In order to get my life into any semblance of order I think I’m going to have to ask a doc for some high dosage benzodiazepines, tranquilizers, or whatever other class of anti-anxiety drugs there are that isn’t an anti-depressant. I’ll never touch the later again but nobody who is at daily war with their body fighting physical anxiety symptoms can look beyond the moment to accomplish basic self care let alone life & career goals


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Pete Beale said:


> _I've noticed you don't f about when venting lol._
> 
> I could not be arsed to troll. I'd rather not be on this bloody site at all.
> 
> When things were going good for me last year, I was so busy I barely used the internet at all, and it was bloody great. Sigh, I need to get back to that.


Hey man, that's what it's for! :lol

And it's okay, if you stay on.. hell, this site for your own personal use, and support. And you do have supportive people here. we just don't quote/mention every time you post, mostly out of respect, or understanding. Or sometimes, we just don't know what to say, but just know, we care. i know i certainly do..

Just because you have a few butt goblins running around the forum, doesn't mean you don't belong here, or not post at all.

I, personally, am on here while studying.. which i will be doing quite a bit of until i pass my boards.

when i need a break from the books or, if there's something i can't get off my mind (especially anxiety about things in the gym), I just type it out, and keep going.

If folks "get in the way", i just observe their issues, and keep posting.. I'm not here for them. I'm here for me.

Same thing applies to you..


----------



## zonebox

I think we're gonna go to Las Vegas this summer for a couple of weeks. It is either that, or go on a cruise for a couple of weeks, I'm not quite sure which it is going to be. I was thinking of going to England or Greece for a week, but I dunno, if I were to go to another country I would want to stay for a few months or potentially years.. otherwise it feels like I am just trying to squish all of the culture and sites in a week, and it is rushed. I don't think I would enjoy a week in another country, it just is not enough time.

Las Vegas is still the US though, so I can relax a bit, and I get another week out of the deal. I've always been of the mind that anything less than two weeks while vacationing is not worth it, you know what I mean? If I go on a cruise, it is mostly going to be on the ship which is okay, but there is a lot more to explore on the vegas strip. I dunno, I've been married for 16 years in April and we never went on a honeymoon, and our vacations have mostly been camping, or a hotel for a couple of days in the same state we live in. 

Gambling and booze sounds like a pretty sweet vacation though, of course the gambling will be mostly at inexpensive slot machines, but hey that is just fine by me. It will be pretty cool, walking around Vegas drunk :lol


----------



## Crisigv

splendidbob said:


> That's just down to location :O.
> 
> As I am such a sensitive and gentle soul I wouldn't directly ask though, I would romance you properly by putting on my special trousers.


Lol, I get the special trousers! Yes!!



Pete Beale said:


> Who is it?
> 
> I get paranoid lately that people think it's me because I keep going on about the same thing for the past three months.
> 
> Is that even trolling? F knows. I've never really been arsed to fully find out what an internet troll is.


No, it's not you. I obviously can't name anyone. This person messaged me in the chat. Just wasn't expecting them to do that, because they have been supportive in the past and seemed to be normal when posting. Not offended or anything, because it's happened before, just it's been from actual trolls.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Pete Beale said:


> Is that even trolling? F knows. I've never really been arsed to fully find out what an internet troll is.


Internet troll face was taken from this man -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Without looking it up on the internet, was thinking is Kizomba an exercise for women to get in shape?

Or is it a dance?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

They turned a manequin into some kind of CD rack/shelf thing


















Not a mannequin, but torso thing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

From now on, I'll just embrace being called crazy and glamorize it. I like conspiracies and I don't give a damn.  Woohoo, this girl is cray cray. 

It's pretty funny being crazy when I think about it. If that's how I feel, so be it. No point in getting down over being called crazy. Not that I get that from anyone and not that I really get down about it. As long as I'm not the psycho crazy, I'm fine with it. I'm just a girl who learns about silly conspiracies and believes some of them. Hilarious as hell.


----------



## funnynihilist

I eat an awful lot of almonds


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Kevin001

I'd rather be homeless than disobey God.


----------



## riverbird

I wish my brain didn't insist on remembering dates of events/experiences in my life that I'd rather forget ever happened.



Kevin001 said:


> I'd rather be homeless than disobey God.


:O:O:O


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I wish my brain didn't insist on remembering dates of events/experiences in my life that I'd rather forget ever happened.


Hmm :squeeze



> :O:O:O


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I'd rather be homeless than disobey God.


What would you do if you wound up homeless?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> What would you do if you wound up homeless?


Trust in the Lord. Don't think I ever would because of family and stuff but if I was in a place where I felt like my faith was in jeopardy then I would take that risk. Not sure what steps I would take just know its God over everything.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Trust in the Lord. Don't think I ever would because of family and stuff but if I was in a place where I felt like my faith was in jeopardy then I would take that risk. Not sure what steps I would take just know its God over everything.


Hmm... well, hopefully you are taken care of and don't end up w/o a place to stay.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Hmm... well, hopefully you are taken care of and don't end up w/o a place to go.


Thanks :squeeze. Its crazy how the closer you get to God the more fearless you become.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks :squeeze. Its crazy how the closer you get to God the more fearless you become.


Yes...


----------



## mt moyt

i just typed out going crazy and i was reminded of an SAS member. their username i mean


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol it's true though, he gained so much popularity from that initial move and now he's really milking this **** on patreon.



> Trans bashing is popular, and that makes it an excellent opening move for social conservatives who want to endear themselves to a wider audience.





> Look at Jordan Peterson: he began his rise to fame by taking a stand against the Orwellian, authoritarian nightmare of using 20-year-old undergraduates' preferred pronouns. Now he's on Vice News complaining that women don't belong in the workplace





> This never would've worked the other way round. A U of T professor who said that women were inviting sexual harassment by wearing makeup would've been widely and immediately condemned. But refusing to bend a knee to the powerful non-binary agenda: we can all sympathize with that.


Video they talk about skip to about 5:48 in for that bit:






why? Probably because they're told they look ugly/sick/unprofessional if they don't.

I wonder if he's thought about how many things men do all the time to make themselves more attractive without thinking about it. But women tend not to physically harass men and when they do, many men minimise it by claiming all men don't care and invite it so the men who are harassed and bothered by that get ****ed over as well.

More importantly though I wonder if he knows he's pushing as many people towards extremism as he claims to be pulling from it?


----------



## Wren611

What if we could photograph or record our dreams? You'd never forget any either. Think how many amazing, surreal photos/films would be made from them.

Then again there are a few dreams I'd like to forget so perhaps not all would be ideal to keep a record of.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wren611 said:


> What if we could photograph or record our dreams? You'd never forget any either. Think how many amazing, surreal photos/films would be made from them.
> 
> Then again there are a few dreams I'd like to forget so perhaps not all would be ideal to keep a record of.


May be possible eventually.






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22031074

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11635625


----------



## Blue Dino

It's funny how late night tv advertisement are mostly about debt crisis, for profit training schools, defense lawyers, bail bond services or online dating or sex talk phone services or etc. :lol


----------



## BAH

Wat


----------



## Rachel NG

Blue Dino said:


> It's funny how late night tv advertisement are mostly about debt crisis, for profit training schools, defense lawyers, bail bond services or online dating or sex talk phone services or etc. :lol


I guess people who are up that late usually don't have their lives together.


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> More importantly though I wonder if he knows he's pushing as many people towards extremism as he claims to be pulling from it?


Jordan Peterson is the Stern Daddy the new Victorian movement has been waiting for. I just can't take him seriously. I keep trying to be charitable and find something to appreciate in his videos but he just seems like such a second-rate hack to me.

I have some pretty cool dreams, but most of them are also pretty awful. Not sure I want to remember them in more detail than I already do.


----------



## Chevy396

Ok, this manscaping went a little too far. I will have to wait a couple weeks just to become an actual man again. Funny how that works.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Need to get my skin products.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Re-reading the book "Notes on a Scandal"..

There is quite a bit of UK jargon she uses, that my ex used to say.

Sometimes, it never dawned on me what he was talking about? 

And i would ask him. Or i would remember certain words/phrases that were used when i was over there.

Some of the things my ex said to most Americans to their faces was an insult.

They would stand there and smile, while he would say some pretty offensive things, that in the UK, or England would have gotten him into a fight..

But Americans would stand there gazing at him, and smiling the whole time.. ( He was a gorgeous, Professional blonde hair/blue eyed, classic body builder)..

They liked the way he looked, and his accent to the point, he would call a woman a "cow" and she didn't realize that he basically called her something far worse. :um


----------



## loneranger

Coincidence said:


> haha


----------



## loneranger

Thinking of how to make people love me.


----------



## ThatM23

Right now, I am thinking about life and what the hell this all means??? In a way this is all for nothing... We live, die, and vanish.... The circle of life... Kinda scary...


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

reading researching about nose breathing..

Wow!

It's amazing to learn that due to more convenience/laziness?

Within the last few centuries, the human oro/nasopharynx has become narrower due to not breathing correctly..

Less exercise makes a difference..


----------



## zonebox

I'm thinking of the implications advanced AI will have on social media. Once we have the ability to socialize with a chatbot that is incredibly sophisticated, one that can make us laugh, one that we can feel we are friends with, will social media even be necessary anymore? How about forums? All anyone really wants, is someone to listen to them, to make them feel valued, and often someone to agree with. When AI can perform that function what good are complete strangers on the Internet? 

Take for example this forum, most of us leave posts but few of us reply to others. It is like that all over the Internet, almost the only time someone responds to another person on social media its when they disagree with one another and wish to throw insults around. Either that, or it is when two or more people want to insult another person or group of people. The reason I stick to forums, is we are usually at least more civil to one another, plus forums are usually more specific to one audience rather than a broad range of people and as the such we are more likely to agree with one another.

In another ten to fifteen years, what will the landscape of the web look like? When most of us have our own digital best friends, and feel valued? Will the web resume it's once glorious state as it had been prior to web 2.0 and the plague of social media? Will people no longer feel the need to argue with one another, because they will have an understanding chatbot to listen to all of their concerns, to make them laugh, to make them feel intelligent, and all of that good stuffs.

I for one welcome our new AI Chatbot overlords. I think the future is gonna be an amazing place to exist in, it will be nice when humanity is no longer trying to impress one another, but feel comfortable with being themselves.


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> It's funny how late night tv advertisement are mostly about debt crisis, for profit training schools, defense lawyers, bail bond services or online dating or sex talk phone services or etc. :lol


They must know people are up late at night thinking about their problems and are looking for a solution or good distraction....haha.


----------



## loneranger

Coincidence said:


>


Yep


----------



## mudslides

I'm thinking about how young people join gangs and end up dead, arguing amongst themselves instead of recognising the wider problems they suffer from - poverty, unemployment, are government issues they should be fighting instead of each other. Also, the pointlessness of needless death. Whoooa, hippie talk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Doodle Snow Games.


----------



## Wren611

Persephone The Dread said:


> May be possible eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22031074
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11635625


Yeah, I've seen stuff about that before. It's very interesting, and a bit scary.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

whelp!

She tried it..

She kept stalking me in the gym, and i ignored her. She became even bolder to the point of standing next to me with her arms folded watching, during my lifts - like she was my damn coach. I was sitting on a bench, resting in between sets, when she decided to make her move in front of everyone.

Extroverts like to prove that they can "get along" or "make friends" with everyone. And many an introvert has embarrassed them because of their need to "keep up appearances"..

She walked up, bent down while i was focussing and decided to have a conversation. I wasn't having it, so i stood up and moved away.. She darted away and went back to her workout.. which was fine by me.

After that? i hadn't seen her in a couple of weeks.

When she came back on Monday? She walked over to where i was sitting like a lot of folks do, and said "Hi, good morning"..

I can't answer.. Why? If you start it? They won't stop it.. It encourages them, and next thing you know, you'll be interrupted constantly from your workout.

This last interaction must have pissed her off.

As i was working out yesterday, a well built, athletic type guy was working out across from me. He would look up, and stare? But he would go back to his workout. That guy was pushing #235 on an "INCLINE" bench press.. VERY impressive! And i thought: _FINALLY! Someone who's here to work out!! Yeah! 
_

He could barely see my face underneath my oversized hoodie.. which probably piqued his curiosity.

That African chick was watching us as he and i would occasionally glance at each other. I was actually on the verge of smiling at him, but thought: "Nope, he's serious, leave him alone."

He sat up finally, and looked dead at me, and i looked dead at him, from underneath that hoodie.. (which probably looked absolutely ridiculous. I'm surprised he didn't laugh out loud.)

Well guess who was looking dead at the both of us? The African chick.. She swooped down that aisle, went straight for that f**cker. She glared over at me, while saying something to him. I don't even know if she knew him or not? But he snapped at her, and she darted off while glaring at me.

I know how it works. Someone sets a boundary with you.. You get pissed, and if anyone else is interested? You start talking sh**t about that person..

Well, if that guy is intelligent? He'll figure things out for himself. I, personally, would like to reach out to him as a possible friend in the future.

As for her? She's not my type..


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Damn. lol xD How's the resume going?


I'm pretty much still in the brainstorming phase. Also, I have imposter syndrome so I start to doubt my ability to get the job. But when I start going through all of my experience and my IQ I realize I'm overqualified.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> I'm pretty much still in the brainstorming phase. Also, I have imposter syndrome so I start to doubt my ability to get the job. But when I start going through all of my experience and my IQ I realize I'm overqualified.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Well, don't doubt yourself. I think you'll be able to get it with experience alone.

Work this week was a lot slower, which I actually like. I like being comfortable and bored. I definitely don't take boredom for granted when I'm making money.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> Jordan Peterson is the Stern Daddy the new Victorian movement has been waiting for. I just can't take him seriously. I keep trying to be charitable and find something to appreciate in his videos but he just seems like such a second-rate hack to me.
> 
> I have some pretty cool dreams, but most of them are also pretty awful. Not sure I want to remember them in more detail than I already do.


I think some of his lectures and videos on personality psychology are interesting but most of the rest is poor and preaching conformity and the dominance hierarchy. Which is odd given he's done a bunch of stuff on creativity and the psychology of creativity and acknowledges that creative people do poorly within systems and hierarchies unless they are at the top (but they can't get there because they're not selected for promotions in companies etc, people with other traits are.) He also pointed out that creative people have diffuse identities (I think he compared creative people to Pan the God and Peter Pan because 'they're pan like' but tbf didn't seem to encourage the lack of focus,) and I think at one point in a video criticised the education system for crushing creativity. Yet he expects people to follow a neat path, and discourages people who don't.

I think it's because he made a symbolic connection between these things that use the word 'pan' and thinks being Peter Pan is bad and should be discouraged. So even though he pays lipservice to the fact that we need creative people because they're very useful in certain positions (if they can get there, obviously as he acknowledges most don't,) he also tries to stem this and finds people with this kind of profile frustrating because they are difficult to measure performance wise and to work with and it frequently leads to dysfunction because it's high risk.

https://@www.youtube.com/#/watch?v=KxGPe1jD-qY

https://@www.youtube.com/#/watch?v=mQ3fe3vDQao

He also said he believes that creative people can't really be happy without an outlet though
and that they 'wither and die' he's quite dramatic but I would say that's true. Several years ago I wrote a blog on another site that said (paraphrasing,) 'some people experience sexual frustration but I experience creative frustration' because I've spent most of my life blocked, and very uncontent because of it. Tbh I should probably blame my mum though because I think I got the message that creativity and being some kind of artist was very important from her at least partly and then it became a way to try and impress her. I think on some level anyway (fine art stuff specifically,) and then got my dad's erratic focus and low motivation (and emotional problems, and listening to music as a coping mechanism, and a bunch of maladaptive things.)

https://@www.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ubNbIGv8d98

I'm not a very creative person though, but I can relate to the dying inside part. Because I don't see the point in living without that. Most people's lives seem so mundane and boring to me... How are they OK?

A lot of creative people describe their creativity as a force they have to attend to, or compromise with, sometimes it seems to have a personality (often described like an animal,) like an internal muse. Sometimes sexual as well. Bjork said something like she always follows it because if you try and control it, or ignore it then it doesn't work. She said you have to 'feed it' and that she doesn't get creative blocks. She's a very fascinating person. and probably one of the most creative people alive but not everyone can be like Bjork I guess. Also there's something magical about Iceland and their culture I notice all the musicians from there have this really spiritual naturalistic sound to their music.

**** I'm really rambling.

But I think ironically that's a lot like being non-binary actually. But yeah so I think he (Jordan Peterson,) probably has good intentions but he forgets that most of the people who don't agree with his instructions can't operate in the way he's suggesting and to an extent are probably destined to not fit in..

Also there are a bunch of dreams I've had that would have been cool to record because of interesting environments or weird characters. Like visually interesting but I don't remember my dreams often now though.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think some of his lectures and videos on personality psychology are interesting but most of the rest is poor and preaching conformity and the dominance hierarchy. Which is odd given he's done a bunch of stuff on creativity and the psychology of creativity and acknowledges that creative people do poorly within systems and hierarchies unless they are at the top (but they can't get there because they're not selected for promotions in companies etc, people with other traits are.) He also pointed out that creative people have diffuse identities (I think he compared creative people to Pan the God and Peter Pan because 'they're pan like' but tbf didn't seem to encourage the lack of focus,) and I think at one point in a video criticised the education system for crushing creativity. Yet he expects people to follow a neat path, and discourages people who don't.
> 
> I think it's because he made a symbolic connection between these things that use the word 'pan' and thinks being Peter Pan is bad and should be discouraged. So even though he pays lipservice to the fact that we need creative people because they're very useful in certain positions (if they can get there, obviously as he acknowledges most don't,) he also tries to stem this and finds people with this kind of profile frustrating because they are difficult to measure performance wise and to work with and it frequently leads to dysfunction because it's high risk.
> 
> https://@www.youtube.com/#/watch?v=KxGPe1jD-qY
> 
> https://@www.youtube.com/#/watch?v=mQ3fe3vDQao
> 
> He also said he believes that creative people can't really be happy without an outlet though
> and that they 'wither and die' he's quite dramatic but I would say that's true. Several years ago I wrote a blog on another site that said (paraphrasing,) 'some people experience sexual frustration but I experience creative frustration' because I've spent most of my life blocked, and very uncontent because of it. Tbh I should probably blame my mum though because I think I got the message that creativity and being some kind of artist was very important from her at least partly and then it became a way to try and impress her and then got my dad's erratic focus and low motivation (and emotional problems, and listening to music as a coping mechanism, and a bunch of maladaptive things.)
> 
> https://@www.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ubNbIGv8d98
> 
> I'm not a very creative person though, but I can relate to the dying inside part. Because I don't see the point in living without that. Most people's lives seem so mundane and boring to me... How are they OK?
> 
> A lot of creative people describe their creativity as a force they have to attend to, or compromise with, sometimes it seems to have a personality (often described like an animal,) like an internal muse. Sometimes sexual as well. Bjork said something like she always follows it because if you try and control it, or ignore it then it doesn't work. She said you have to 'feed it' and that she doesn't get creative blocks. She's a very fascinating person. and probably one of the most creative people alive but not everyone can be like Bjork I guess. Also there's something magical about Iceland and their culture I notice all the musicians from there have this really spiritual naturalistic sound to their music.
> 
> **** I'm really rambling.
> 
> But I think ironically that's a lot like being non-binary actually. But yeah so I think he (Jordan Peterson,) probably has good intentions but he forgets that most of the people who don't agree with his instructions can't operate in the way he's suggesting and to an extent are probably destined to not fit in..
> 
> Also there are a bunch of dreams I've had that would have been cool to record because of interesting environments or weird characters. Like visually interesting but I don't remember my dreams often now though.


Yes i was just thinking the same thing i think we are both onto something.


----------



## SofaKing

Even I don't care about myself. Why should anyone else?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her.

She is moving to a new province soon. I wish her and her parents all the best!

Still...

I really hope we can still see each other again. Having her over for my birthday weekend was too awesome. :sigh



SofaKing said:


> Even I don't care about myself. Why should anyone else?


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> and then got my dad's erratic focus


I was skimming through your post and I read this as "and then got my dad's erotic focus.". Got my attention though.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like characters in books that have flaws because I can relate to them. But I also like the badass characters for the entertainment, too.


----------



## loneranger

solutionx said:


> I was skimming through your post and I read this as "and then got my dad's erotic focus.". Got my attention though.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure what church I'm going to Sunday.


----------



## feels

when the SSRI in full effect


----------



## Chevy396

As enticing as it is, peeing in the dark is a dangerous game. Don't fall for the devil's seduction.


----------



## Chevy396

I like how they used AR and a flock of drones in the Olympics opening ceremony.


----------



## roxslide

Disgusting. I sincerely regret ever giving out my skype on this site. **** you dude.... I've finally signed in after all this time to block you. (btw your dick? meh) God, this whole month of Feb I'm just disgusted with people so far.

(also oops I think I deleted somebody I actually like in my delete frenzy lol)


----------



## harrison

My son got in my wife's Corolla with me this afternoon and reminded just how big he is now.

I know he's been lifting weights for a fair while but I think he might have been parking a small car on top of himself and lifting that instead. He's huge.


----------



## mt moyt

how to disappear for a day? where should i go? cant get a hotel - too expensive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ominous Indeed

mt moyt said:


> how to disappear for a day? where should i go? cant get a hotel - too expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think it's because he made a symbolic connection between these things that use the word 'pan' and thinks being Peter Pan is bad and should be discouraged.


I think Peterson would hate me, tbh. I'm sort of rabidly anti-authoritarian. To the point where I often behave in a very reactionary and self-destructive way just to spite people. I've fought with my teachers, my bosses, my landlords ... basically everyone who has ever tried to tell me what to do. If you tell me to do something I can almost guarantee you I won't do it. I'm almost constitutionally incapable of following advice, even when it's good. Which drives my dad crazy because he basically lives to give advice. (That was the source of our original disagreement that led to him kicking me out when I was 18.) Other people's theories are never good enough, I have to do everything my own way. It's compulsive and exhausting.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Tbh I should probably blame my mum though because I think I got the message that creativity and being some kind of artist was very important from her at least partly and then it became a way to try and impress her ... I'm not a very creative person though, but I can relate to the dying inside part. Because I don't see the point in living without that. Most people's lives seem so mundane and boring to me... How are they OK?


And yet (and contrary to everything I wrote above) I've never wanted to be anything but normal. It doesn't seem boring to me; it seems idyllic. Just to exist and go through the motions and not struggle over everything, not have to question everything, not have to constantly invent yourself against an endless tide of opposition. Just to be taken for granted, accepted, left in peace. I feel like I've been pushed into a box and I've spent my whole life trying to find a way out of it, a way that keeps me out of the box forever ... just so I can crawl inside a different box and go to sleep.

My dad is one of those people who decides what he wants to do and does it. And he always succeeds. And he thinks that everyone can be just like that if they just suck it up. It's impossible to impress him. I've spent my whole life disappointing him in basically every way possible. My dad and Jordan Peterson would probably get along.



Persephone The Dread said:


> A lot of creative people describe their creativity as a force they have to attend to, or compromise with, sometimes it seems to have a personality (often described like an animal,) like an internal muse. Sometimes sexual as well. Bjork said something like she always follows it because if you try and control it, or ignore it then it doesn't work. She said you have to 'feed it' and that she doesn't get creative blocks.


I haven't listened to Bjork in forever. I'm going to add her on Spotify....

I call my "muses" my "gremlins" because they're basically a bunch of trolls. I really don't have any control over my creative process, I just do exactly what my gremlins tell me to do (ironically). I'm like a reporter, writing down whatever they give me, and as long as I don't try to take over and do it "manually" I have zero creative blocks. (I've got several finished novels still in editing and ideas for dozens more. I can't imagine running out of content.) Writer's block, imo, is trying to figure out what other people want you to write. As long as you don't care what other people want, there's no obstruction.

I've tried to write outlines for stories before, follow the "winning formulas" from how-to books, construct stories methodically according to the "best practices" other authors give me, etc., but I just can't do it. I don't know how to take a bunch of separate parts and stick them together imaginatively in a way that produces a story. It's so much easier and more fun just to sit down, look inside, and write what I see. I couldn't have come up with half the stuff the gremlins have given me if I tried to puzzle it out for myself.


----------



## loneranger

mt moyt said:


> how to disappear for a day? where should i go? cant get a hotel - too expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likewise.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can check on that place for my bloodwork.


----------



## Crisigv

It's going to be one of those days again.


----------



## mt moyt

I added a poll


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Chevy396

This organic pine tar soap makes you smell like a fireplace. It must have been smoked at some point. I'm not sure if it's a good thing or a bad thing.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Thought this might make a cool pic...









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

loneranger said:


> Likewise.


Go fishing? I've been thinking about it. Need the protein anyway.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wren611

Someone cried today.
Someone lied today.
Someone died today.

Someone got mugged today.
Someone got hugged today.
Someone got drugged today.

Someone yawned today.
Someone was born today.
Someone's heart got torn today.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

oh, for crying out loud!!

Why can't we just throw this part of our brain away???

I could be lying in bed, and looking forward to a good night's sleep..

Then all of a sudden, that part of my brain, just happily chirps up:

_Hey! Do you remember when you were six years old and you f**cked up in school???

Man! I certainly remember.. just hold on a sec, and i'll download all of the gory details of what happened.. Hmm..

I'll throw in the date as well just in case.. I didn't want to leave anything out..

Here ya go!!!_

So much for a good night's sleep..


----------



## Rachel NG

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> oh, for crying out loud!!
> 
> Why can't we just throw this part of our brain away???
> 
> I could be lying in bed, and looking forward to a good night's sleep..
> 
> Then all of a sudden, that part of my brain, just happily chirps up:
> 
> _Hey! Do you remember when you were six years old and you f**cked up in school???
> 
> Man! I certainly remember.. just hold on a sec, and i'll download all of the gory details of what happened.. Hmm..
> 
> I'll throw in the date as well just in case.. I didn't want to leave anything out..
> 
> Here ya go!!!_
> 
> So much for a good night's sleep..


The "cringe-reel", yeah. It's brutal.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

solutionx said:


> Thought this might make a cool pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Love the trees.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Rachel NG said:


> The "cringe-reel", yeah. It's brutal.


Totally!!! :yes


----------



## Chevy396

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> oh, for crying out loud!!
> 
> Why can't we just throw this part of our brain away???
> 
> I could be lying in bed, and looking forward to a good night's sleep..
> 
> Then all of a sudden, that part of my brain, just happily chirps up:
> 
> _Hey! Do you remember when you were six years old and you f**cked up in school???
> 
> Man! I certainly remember.. just hold on a sec, and i'll download all of the gory details of what happened.. Hmm..
> 
> I'll throw in the date as well just in case.. I didn't want to leave anything out..
> 
> Here ya go!!!_
> 
> So much for a good night's sleep..


There's always the lobotomy option. Or drugs. Or you can brainwash yourself. I just learned how to take a memory, edit it (like in photoshop) then save it back as the old memory (now edited).


----------



## blue2

I was away from this site for a while, I never said anything ya know sorry if anybody missed me I do that sometimes, I hear people have feelings soooo :squeeze


----------



## funnynihilist

I don't truly enjoy anything anymore. I just do the same things over and over like a zombie but I don't enjoy any of it.


----------



## crimeclub

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> oh, for crying out loud!!
> 
> Why can't we just throw this part of our brain away???
> 
> I could be lying in bed, and looking forward to a good night's sleep..
> 
> Then all of a sudden, that part of my brain, just happily chirps up:
> 
> _Hey! Do you remember when you were six years old and you f**cked up in school???
> 
> Man! I certainly remember.. just hold on a sec, and i'll download all of the gory details of what happened.. Hmm..
> 
> I'll throw in the date as well just in case.. I didn't want to leave anything out..
> 
> Here ya go!!!_
> 
> So much for a good night's sleep..


I struggle with sleep anxiety so I usually have to keep my mind occupied with a podcast when I try to fall asleep, my podcast of choice is Stuff You Should Know, it's got a calm tone. I turn the volume down quiet enough to where I can listen but not so loud that I'm forced to focus on what they're saying, after about 20-30 minutes I'll be asleep. Doesn't work for everyone but for me I've been falling asleep to podcasts for about 5 years.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Because you are everyone you hate
When you're asleep or awake
All the choices you've made

You are everyone you hate
And it is ruining your life

I close my eyes a better man
Or imagine that I can imagine such a thing
And it goes on and on and on and on like that
Project myself into the air, and float in a weightless night
It’s better than sitting heavy backed, and sending waves of anxious hate into the street, trying to shut down the stop lights

It isn't real, but it feels real
It isn't real, but it feels real

“I’m weak again, stay inside, hate everything.”
Well hey, that’s our lot. And I’m already inside out


----------



## SplendidBob

During that ****ing insane kratom induced half sleep half euphoria experience (kratom tends to imbue me with positivity and I usually get good ideas as to what I should do in my life next) it literally showed me via half dreams. I knew anyway, but it was clear that saying hello to the regulars in the gym and initiating conversation with them was the way forward. 

My improvements are seriously faltering atm because I am in these semi social situations (same with the library volunteering) and am not ****ing speaking to people. I need to learn, people aren't going to come up and talk to me, ever, I have to be the person who ****ing does it. So next week it is getting done. 

Lots of weird failed conversations incoming.


----------



## CNikki

Wondering if all of this really matters.


----------



## Chevy396

CNikki said:


> Wondering if all of this really matters.


Life in general or something more specific? Either way, I guess it only matters in the eye of the beholder, if they decide it matters or not.


----------



## crimeclub

splendidbob said:


> During that ****ing insane kratom induced half sleep half euphoria experience (kratom tends to imbue me with positivity and I usually get good ideas as to what I should do in my life next) it literally showed me via half dreams. I knew anyway, but it was clear that saying hello to the regulars in the gym and initiating conversation with them was the way forward.
> 
> My improvements are seriously faltering atm because I am in these semi social situations (same with the library volunteering) and am not ****ing speaking to people. I need to learn, people aren't going to come up and talk to me, ever, I have to be the person who ****ing does it. So next week it is getting done.
> 
> Lots of weird failed conversations incoming.


Do you take any anti-anxiety meds?


----------



## SplendidBob

crimeclub said:


> Do you take any anti-anxiety meds?


Nah, well I am tapering off pregabalin, but it never really did much for me. No benzos here in the UK. i have my own supply of RC's but don't want to get reliant.

Physical anxiety isn't a massive massive problem, Its just getting the courage to actually do it.

I know once I get used to it, it won't be a problem, I am just struggling atm probably because I am seeing it as approaching women in a romantic sense and I should just be seeing it as saying hi to a bunch of people I see multiple times a week in the same place. Shouldn't be that hard. , I mean ****, even a smile isn't exactly going to wtf backfire, but its so hard now.


----------



## CNikki

solutionx said:


> Life in general or something more specific? Either way, I guess it only matters in the eye of the beholder, if they decide it matters or not.


Life as well as specific events within it. I guess I just meant it as a general term, meaning life. Not that I'm suicidal or anything.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Oh my god! That scared me ._.


----------



## crimeclub

splendidbob said:


> Nah, well I am tapering off pregabalin, but it never really did much for me. No benzos here in the UK. i have my own supply of RC's but don't want to get reliant.
> 
> Physical anxiety isn't a massive massive problem, Its just getting the courage to actually do it.
> 
> I know once I get used to it, it won't be a problem, I am just struggling atm probably because I am seeing it as approaching women in a romantic sense and I should just be seeing it as saying hi to a bunch of people I see multiple times a week in the same place. Shouldn't be that hard. , I mean ****, even a smile isn't exactly going to wtf backfire, but its so hard now.


No benzos allowed in the UK? I had no clue. I'd be a f***ing disaster without some kind of benzo. Benzos help me to function in life as a disaster instead of a f***ing disaster, so that's nice. Sounds like you're actively putting yourself in social situations so props for that, I haven't put effort into that especially dating in a long damn time. Obviously due to anxiety but also laziness, being on the internet in my bed is just easy, 'safe', and an extremely effective form of escapism.

What's your immediate social goal atm, like are you trying to make a couple friends at work, meet a girl, just get comfortable interacting with your peers on a regular basis?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Going out to drink sounds pretty damn fun right about now. I hope you had a great time.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I spent hours looking through photos of people's houseplants. I'm officially obsessed.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> fap fap fap lol
> 
> this woman for some sexy reason kind of looks like me. she's so hot, though. :heart


That's what you look like?!


----------



## Steve French

I was browsing reddit earlier, and I came across this post. This little twerpy kid and his dad sitting in a coffee shop with their matching laptops, working on their novels. Some people were giving the guy ****, as the kid wrote novels, played piano, did martial arts, etc. It was all, "man, you pushed the kid into this stuff!". It really made me think about my own youth and associated interests.

My parents were mighty proud for being hands off and "not pushing me towards anything". The thing was, not only did they not push me, they didn't encourage me, support me, teach me, take interest in me, or anything of the sort. My father never pushed me to play hockey, and he also never came to my games, or would practice with me in the driveway when I asked him. When it came to taking an interest in my other hobbies, it did not occur. I was instead forced to participate in theirs, and with my dear old dad, that was work. Sure, they would give me money to go play baseball, but damn if they would ever think or do or say anything else, and they were only too happy when I gave that and all the others up. It extended in to when I started having trouble in school. There was no real discipline, or effort to get me help. When it came time to dope me up and send me to a psychiatrist, they covered the bill but pretended it did not occur, because, self-centered once again, they were embarrassed, and also think it's something you just get over. Lazy, indifferent pricks. 

I suppose in the end I saw a difference between "pushing" and taking an active part and interest in your kid's life. Kid's want to emulate their parents, when they are something to them. And somewhere in there some guidance, and a little push might need to be given. Going back to the hockey, I would have liked nothing more for my father to sit me down and say, "Son, I know you want to be good at this game, and that means you're going to have to practice and train and think about it" and all that bull**** and then for him to help me achieve it. ****, this kid is a lucky ******* if his father coaches him on his novel and takes part in his interests and makes sure he has a chance and the will to succeed.

I don't know, sometimes I think they ****ed me up with their apathy. And that's what I'm thinking about.


----------



## love is like a dream

post the cutest girl:

young martina hingis  :heart


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> well, the only thing i'm sure of is that sometimes i catch myself saying strange things. =)
> you can always treat my posts as harmless trolling,though. xD


 I say some strange stuff, too, lol.

I like your posts.


----------



## jolene23

It's so cold outside today.


----------



## Kevin001

We need troll hunters.


----------



## SplendidBob

crimeclub said:


> No benzos allowed in the UK? I had no clue. I'd be a f***ing disaster without some kind of benzo. Benzos help me to function in life as a disaster instead of a f***ing disaster, so that's nice. Sounds like you're actively putting yourself in social situations so props for that, I haven't put effort into that especially dating in a long damn time. Obviously due to anxiety but also laziness, being on the internet in my bed is just easy, 'safe', and an extremely effective form of escapism.
> 
> What's your immediate social goal atm, like are you trying to make a couple friends at work, meet a girl, just get comfortable interacting with your peers on a regular basis?


We are allowed them, just very short term courses of benzos, like 2 weeks of 5 mg valium tops lol.

I dont quite know what my social goals are, have just been gradually putting myself out into the world a bit more. But that isn't enough because I put myself out there in the minimum effective dose lol, and don't talk to people when I do haha. 

I am not working atm, so that would be good, though i would rather be self employed (in multiple areas) that a desk prostitute, but if i must desk prostitute myself then so be it. I would like to find someone obviously, but a lot of **** needs to change for that to happen most likely.

Short term social goals I think come down to:

1. At tne gym, smile and say hello to certain people, see what happens
2. At the library initiate conversation with people (much easier there, they are expecting it). Because I have been a bit flirty with the eyes in 1, that might not go down swimmingly lol.
3. Get on with the work related **** I have to do. Build a stupidly good website for the client. In this regard there is a high chance he will thwart be though, last time he made my build something ***** on purpose*
4. Hope to start tutoring mt friend re programming. Need an @Ai to surface though and answer my pm .


----------



## EarthDominator

Visited by 2 family members. It was like I didn't even existed, not to mention it became clear that I'm (litterally) unwanted by basically everyone. But it's normal for me, so I don't got much to worry about.


----------



## Reset Button

Kim & Sarah Jessica will air kiss and makeup within months, then comes SatC 3, ugh. smh


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

crimeclub said:


> I struggle with sleep anxiety so I usually have to keep my mind occupied with a podcast when I try to fall asleep, my podcast of choice is Stuff You Should Know, it's got a calm tone. I turn the volume down quiet enough to where I can listen but not so loud that I'm forced to focus on what they're saying, after about 20-30 minutes I'll be asleep. Doesn't work for everyone but for me I've been falling asleep to podcasts for about 5 years.


Thanks Crime Club! I'm curious enough, so i'll see how the podcasts work out..

I, learned to use this App called Relaxed Melodies.

You get to pick your ambience noise. Rain, Thunderstorms, over 50+ sounds that are pretty cool, and i put them on a timer of 2 hours. Usually, i fall asleep.

Also Youtube, has these video channels: WhiteNoiseRelax.com..

You not only hear the ambience sounds, but the video of an ocean, bonfires, thunderstorms, storms at sea, are really calming. The problem for me, is they last for 10 hours.. so i just look at them for about 20 mins, before the timed ones.

Thanks man!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I went to the SA meet and it went well, but not sure what to make of it all. lol


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> I went to the SA meet and it went well, but not sure what to make of it all. lol


You glad you went? Did all 20 turn up?


----------



## Andre

Things that grow that smell and offend because they hurt when I inhale them but complaining hurts more.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> You glad you went? Did all 20 turn up?


Yeah I'm glad.

19 turned up.

At first I was like, wtf am I doing, because I felt the most normal person their, but that soon wore off and I was the only person their actually who was unemployed. Some people their were definitely "on the spectrum", so it was a bit of an eye opening experience. Being around so many different SA folks.

Person I got on most with was a young woman from Chelmsley Wood. She made me laugh and I fancied her. I wanted to leave and take her out for dinner etc at one point tbh. lol

I'm going to message her at some point and see if she wants to meet me and do something, but I will go easy with that and give it some time.

I naturally felt drawn to her and we were the only council estate sorts their. lol

Will probably come to nothing, but I did like her innocence and personality, and she was easy as **** to talk to.


----------



## CNikki

The solitude was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Wren611

'Arrival' was a bit meh. Shame. It looked good from the trailers. Well, I guess I'll be taking my copy I bought yesterday to a charity shop at some point in the week.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Living 5
Dying 3


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Wren611 said:


> 'Arrival' was a bit meh. Shame. It looked good from the trailers. Well, I guess I'll be taking my copy I bought yesterday to a charity shop at some point in the week.


I rented it on Google Movies.. and didn't even bother to finish watching it..

I just looked up the plot on Wikipedia.. Basically, it's a love story told backwards, with aliens used as the box office draw.

I, too, was intrigued by the trailers?

Kind of like_ "War of the Worlds" _with Tom Cruise.. The ONLY part i liked about that movie?

When the aliens first arrive, and zap the sh**t out of everyone in sight.

After that? The movie goes down hill..


----------



## loneranger

solutionx said:


> Go fishing? I've been thinking about it. Need the protein anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Cool


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I guess i'll have to buy 3 or 4 more XXXL tunic/hoodies.

The ones i bought last year have already shrank down to a XL size..

Bummer..


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## BackToThePast

Whenever I’m feeling down, I like to think about the grand scale of the observable universe. Had a bad day? At least I’m not drifting in space in the largest known void with no visible source of light for millions of light years. What I feel matters, but at the same time not really. I’m just an infinitely minuscule pawn in someone else’s, or something’s, story. I’m just here for the ride, I guess.


----------



## komorikun

Yeah, I don't think I'm going to be able to do the laundry. Cooking this week's work lunch and dinner sucked up too much time today. Even though it was relatively simple cooking, so time consuming. 

The next apartment I'm getting will definitely have a washer and dryer inside the unit. Only luxury apartments in NYC have that ($3000+) but here it's definitely feasible. Going down to the basement is way too much of a pain the butt. Made even worse by the fact that there is only one washer and one dryer, so I can only do one load at a time. 

In order to go to the basement- exit my front door, go down the stairs, exit the building entrance, go down a ramp thingie, go down more stairs, go through the basement door (need keys), open the laundry room door (keys). Then in reverse. Every 30 minutes for like 3 hours. Ugh. **** this ****. That's why I only do the laundry once every 2-3 weeks. Sometimes 4 weeks.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'm going to be able to do the laundry. Cooking this week's work lunch and dinner sucked up too much time today. Even though it was relatively simple cooking, so time consuming.
> 
> The next apartment I'm getting will definitely have a washer and dryer inside the unit. Only luxury apartments in NYC have that ($3000+) but here it's definitely feasible. Going down to the basement is way too much of a pain the butt. Made even worse by the fact that there is only one washer and one dryer, so I can only do one load at a time.
> 
> In order to go to the basement- exit my front door, go down the stairs, exit the building entrance, go down a ramp thingie, go down more stairs, go through the basement door (need keys), open the laundry room door (keys). Then in reverse. Every 30 minutes for like 3 hours. Ugh. **** this ****. That's why I only do the laundry once every 2-3 weeks. Sometimes 4 weeks.


Yeah...mine has w/d in unit. Can't imagine it any other way.


----------



## komorikun

SofaKing said:


> Yeah...mine has w/d in unit. Can't imagine it any other way.


Doing laundry doesn't bother me too much. It's the having to leave my apartment while carrying a huge/heavy bag every 30 minutes that is super annoying.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's weird how some areas of Runescape have been updated a lot visually like the Wizard's Tower and Al Kharid but then other areas are really low res still like Canafis (or most of Morytania I guess,) and Yanille.

I bet this would look cool if it was updated:



















I kind of created something like this years ago actually

lol though saying that this is it in oldschool? I guess. Might not be the same room.











* *




Wizard tower before and after:



















also










Runescape used to like grey boxes a lot.


----------



## funnynihilist

Croombs


----------



## Steve French

My lamp used to only work on the second and third clicks, their respective settings. Now it's shifted. It works on the first and third, and the second has failed. What the hell is going on?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

It's **** that I can't contact her, to tell her about going to the meet, getting counseling and that I'm doing another meet the weekend.

Things she wanted me to do, but she won't know I'm doing.

I sat waiting for the train yesterday, post meet, thinking how comfortable I was with her, and how ****ed up it is that there's zero contact at all. 

I did a pre meet vlog yesterday (cba to upload it on this connection now) at the meet point, and mentioned in that how I wish I was just getting another train to Nottingham or Lincoln to chill with her instead. Felt pretty numb about going to the meet at the time. No anxiety. Avoidance and depression are more my enemy.


----------



## forever in flux

Pete Beale said:


> It's **** that I can't contact her, to tell her about going to the meet, getting counseling and that I'm doing another meet the weekend.
> 
> Things she wanted me to do, but she won't know I'm doing.
> 
> I sat waiting for the train yesterday, post meet, thinking how comfortable I was with her, and how ****ed up it is that there's zero contact at all.
> 
> I did a pre meet vlog yesterday (cba to upload it on this connection now) at the meet point, and mentioned in that how I wish I was just getting another train to Nottingham or Lincoln to chill with her instead. Felt pretty numb about going to the meet at the time. No anxiety. Avoidance and depression are more my enemy.


I prefered it when you used to complain about the park wenches, that sh!t was very amusing! That one about flirting with the ambulance woman was good too, especially encouraging given your current predicament. By all means continue to offload about how crap you feel lately, and don't let dickheads like me put you off. I'm not sure what the usefulness of my post is tbh, I guess I'm just trying to remind you that you clearly have an excellent sense of humour, which is attractive in itself, and that perhaps there will be other women out there who will appreciate it as much, or more so, than the one you're currently hung up on.

Feel free to tell me to go **** myself. Afterall I don't truly know where you're coming from, but I did use to find many of your posts highly amusing, so you're obviously good company when you're feeling well.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

forever in flux said:


> I prefered it when you used to complain about the park wenches, that sh!t was very amusing! That one about flirting with the ambulance woman was good too, especially encouraging given your current predicament. By all means continue to offload about how crap you feel lately, and don't let dickheads like me put you off. I'm not sure what the usefulness of my post is tbh, I guess I'm just trying to remind you that you clearly have an excellent sense of humour, which is attractive in itself, and that perhaps there will be other women out there who will appreciate it as much, or more so, than the one you're currently hung up on.
> 
> Feel free to tell me to go **** myself. Afterall I don't truly know where you're coming from, but I did use to find many of your posts highly amusing, so you're obviously good company when you're feeling well.


Thanks mate.

I met a woman I was quite fond of at the meet, so will see if I can get anywhere with her. Will need to take my time with her though as she's fragile and not as adventurous as I can be, and she night not want f all to do with me.

She messaged me yesterday saying she enjoyed chatting to me though.

I'd like to message her right now and try and take her somewhere for a day out, Just go all in, but it's way too early and I need to be patient and build up to it.

If she messaged me and asked me I'd be out of here like ****e out of a norovirus sufferer tbh.


----------



## Kevin001

I need more friends irl.


----------



## PsychoPineapple

I need Kevin to be my friend irl


----------



## Wanderlust26

Damn these delicious milk chocolate truffles!


----------



## forever in flux

Pete Beale said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I met a woman I was quite fond of at the meet, so will see if I can get anywhere with her. Will need to take my time with her though as she's fragile and not as adventurous as I can be, and she night not want f all to do with me.
> 
> She messaged me yesterday saying she enjoyed chatting to me though.
> 
> I'd like to message her right now and try and take her somewhere for a day out, Just go all in, but it's way too early and I need to be patient and build up to it.
> 
> If she messaged me and asked me I'd be out of here like ****e out of a norovirus sufferer tbh.


Was that an SA, mental health, or meetup.com type meet?

Definitely sounds like she's interested given that she messaged you afterwards, but yeah I think it's wise to go slowly.

I don't appreciate your scat related jokes and neither does 99.9% of the forum members, so keep that to yourself you filthy ***** 

Anyhow definitely sounds encouraging, especially given your recent posts about feeling like sh!t and ruminating on your break up.

There has been a clear lack of trilobite and park wenches related threads and comments on this forum lately. Please go on some more adventures and report back to fill the hole that has been sadly missing on here for quite some time.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

forever in flux said:


> Was that an SA, mental health, or meetup.com type meet?
> 
> Definitely sounds like she's interested given that she messaged you afterwards, but yeah I think it's wise to go slowly.
> 
> I don't appreciate your scat related jokes and neither does 99.9% of the forum members, so keep that to yourself you filthy *****
> 
> Anyhow definitely sounds encouraging, especially given your recent posts about feeling like sh!t and ruminating on your break up.
> 
> There has been a clear lack of trilobite and park wenches related threads and comments on this forum lately. Please go on some more adventures and report back to fill the hole that has been sadly missing on here for quite some time.


lol

It was a city SA group on meetup.com.

I wouldn't say she's interested lol, it's just that I spoke to her more than anyone else and I like her, and she say's she enjoyed chatting so it's an early positive. I'm interested and just need to take my time otherwise I might scare the **** out of her. I felt comfortable enough to take her our but she might not be interested in me at all. Right now it's nothing really, but it was a positive start. I'd like to take her to Dudley Zoo, followed by a bit of trilobite fossils hunting but I doubt she'd be up for the latter.


----------



## caelle

The first time I've gotten drunk on a work night. This is going to be an interesting day. I'm only slightly hungover. Hopefully once I eat and get some liquid in me I will be ok.

My job is pretty cool though. If I tell them I'm hungover I will probably score some cool points. But I'm sure they will quickly be taken away if I tell them I drank by myself and cried listening to Bruno Mars.


----------



## forever in flux

Pete Beale said:


> I'd like to take her to Dudley Zoo, followed by a bit of trilobite fossils hunting but I doubt she'd be up for the latter.


Well that sounds encouraging at least.

Just be careful if you do decide to go to Dudley Zoo. I received a lifetime ban from there for having a wank outside the chimpanzee enclosure. I'm not into beastiality or anything, it was just that one of the chimps was tugging away and I felt bad for the poor guy so started beating my meat in solidarity.

I suppose we were engaged in a protest wank of sorts. Anyway, some uncompassionate old fart didn't see it that way and reported me to the zoo keepers. They weren't interested in hearing my complaints and escorted me off the premises immediately. I kept my protest up as long as possible but after I'd left the primate enclosure I just ended up looking like a deranged wanker. I tried explaining to onlookers about fighting the good fight but I was mostly met with derision. Some idiots even had the audacity to call me a pervert! Anyway, **** Dudley Zoo! Bunch of fascist cnuts!


----------



## Chevy396

17 year old kid from Colorado won gold in men's snowboarding. Represent.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

forever in flux said:


> Well that sounds encouraging at least.
> 
> Just be careful if you do decide to go to Dudley Zoo. I received a lifetime ban from there for having a wank outside the chimpanzee enclosure. I'm not into beastiality or anything, it was just that one of the chimps was tugging away and I felt bad for the poor guy so started beating my meat in solidarity.
> 
> I suppose we were engaged in a protest wank of sorts. Anyway, some uncompassionate old fart didn't see it that way and reported me to the zoo keepers. They weren't interested in hearing my complaints and escorted me off the premises immediately. I kept my protest up as long as possible but after I'd left the primate enclosure I just ended up looking like a deranged wanker. I tried explaining to onlookers about fighting the good fight but I was mostly met with derision. Some idiots even had the audacity to call me a pervert! Anyway, **** Dudley Zoo! Bunch of fascist cnuts!


lol

I was tempted to join the Macaque who was wanking over me furiously one time. It was like looking at myself, trapped in a cage, cry wanking the years away. lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Time to get busy


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

New neighbours just been over to apologize about the drilling noise. Turns out he's the opposite of what we feared. His GF is agoraphobic and he seems to have a bit of an issue with eye contact, and he asked if it was quiet around here. So, looks like we got ok neighbours.


----------



## Chevy396

Have you ever had an article of clothing that you loved so much you tried to get away with wearing it for a week straight?


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

He's looking pale again..

Damn!

and i thought he was getting better...


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Lord.

This guy..

He basically hinted that he was attracted, and i wasn't having it. From the beginning, i only saw him on a platonic level..

So he waited.. like most ministers/males do.. he waited while still banging the ladies in his congregation..

I was excited after meeting another male, and the minister let me know that he wasn't happy about it..

Strange, the "attraction" to the other guy was brief.. And i really felt we could be friends. Totally cool, educated, owned his own business, and he was from NYC, like my husband.

I thought: _"Dude. You're a minister! You're supposed to be concerned about your saving your flock - not sharing you c***ck.."_

I told him that it never even crossed my mind to be attracted to him.. and basically, i found the thought of anything sexual with him was pretty much disgusting.

But wearing that collar seems to be a magnet for these feeble minded, low income, crunchy looking trailer trash females in his location all the time..

He realized that i really didn't see him that way, and basically said i have to "respect the collar"..

I couldn't help myself and just said:

_"Nope, not having it. You don't deserve any more respect that than the rest of these thirsty f**cks hanging around here. And personally, it's been my observation that all dogs wear a collar."
_


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

The male ego never ceases to amaze me.

A woman can be "chubby", yet pretty, intelligent, independent, highly educated, financially secure and a male will put his nose up at her because in his opinion, she "needs to lose some weight".

But let a male be:

Broke

200 lbs. overweight

Unkempt

Smelly

No Car

No job

No teeth

No future

One eye

A wooden leg

Wears diapers

Age 45

And living in the basement of his mother's house, rent free - and he STILL thinks he's a damn prize..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Someone bought 32 paper plates with one of my designs on from Zazzle (I guess for a party? Can't think what party since it's not Halloween and they were like purple with little bats and glowing dots on probably a gothic kids party or something 8)) anyway it's not cleared yet but assuming it goes through they sold for $43.20, and Zazzle get $36.48 and I get $6.72 :blank

I guess the cool thing is mine was priced slightly higher than people with similar designs were selling theirs for, but they still bought it.


----------



## Steve French

My mother was all, "Where did I go wrong", but then followed it up with, "I can't really think of anything", or something to that effect. No doubt in relation to how her kids became so messed up, as she continually relates this to me as a large source of her stress. I was thinking to myself, "Damn. Are you really that arrogant and short-sighted that you can't see any mistakes or shortcomings in your life?". That type of introspection is only good and necessary if you can take a step back, recognize your flaws and failures, and act against them.


----------



## Crisigv

I had a customer come in who looked so much like him, it made my heart skip a beat for a second. Then I got sad and remembered that he hates me.


----------



## thomasjune

Its okay to admit that you're not perfect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnynihilist

Just never be on the wrong side of an algorithm


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> Someone bought 32 paper plates with one of my designs on from Zazzle (I guess for a party? Can't think what party since it's not Halloween and they were like purple with little bats and glowing dots on probably a gothic kids party or something 8)) anyway it's not cleared yet but assuming it goes through they sold for $43.20, and Zazzle get $36.48 and I get $6.72 :blank
> 
> I guess the cool thing is mine was priced slightly higher than people with similar designs were selling theirs for, but they still bought it.


How long have you been doing this? Do you use photoshop? Are you self taught? When I was a teenager I used to design web templates and sell them on pixelmill.com (self taught photoshop + dreamweaver + frontpage). They would take a 70% commission too. It sucks, but it's decent money if you are good at it. I still made a couple grand per month working 1-2 days a week. It was really cool to search google to find what sites were using my templates too.

I'm considering doing something like that again. I would like somebody else to work with though, and maybe just start my own template site. It's not as big of a market now with things like wix.com and squarespace.com as competitors, but it's something I enjoy and am good at.


----------



## SplendidBob

Just had a super binge. about 3300 calories in an hour or so. Thats what 12 days of walking on a treadmill for an hour plus a day will do. Havent lost a lb of fat during that time either (but wasnt really doing it for fat loss). Exercise truly is ****ing horrible for fat loos tho lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

solutionx said:


> How long have you been doing this? Do you use photoshop? Are you self taught? When I was a teenager I used to design web templates and sell them on pixelmill.com (self taught photoshop + dreamweaver + frontpage). They would take a 70% commission too. It sucks, but it's decent money if you are good at it. I still made a couple grand per month working 1-2 days a week. It was really cool to search google to find what sites were using my templates too.
> 
> I'm considering doing something like that again. I would like somebody else to work with though, and maybe just start my own template site. It's not as big of a market now with things like wix.com and squarespace.com as competitors, but it's something I enjoy and am good at.


I only did it for a short time back in mostly mid 2015 and some of 2016. I wasn't particularly happy with most of my designs, but was just messing around to see if anything would sell on that site. For the most part the answer is no I've had 42 sales since August 2015.  (Though some people buy more than one of a single item.) To be fair though I expected nothing to sell.

But yeah I used Photoshop and uh well that's hard to answer I studied fine art + software development in sixth form college (where in the software dev course I had access to Photoshop which we briefly had a basic intro to I think at one point,) and then 3D games art at uni (which included Photoshop.) So while the focus was never on that kind of thing, I did have quite a bit of experience using Photoshop by that point. Though I'd taught myself to use Paint Shop Pro and other things before that.


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> I only did it for a short time back in mostly mid 2015 and some of 2016. I wasn't particularly happy with most of my designs, but was just messing around to see if anything would sell on that site. For the most part the answer is no I've had 42 sales since August 2015.  (Though some people buy more than one of a single item.) To be fair though I expected nothing to sell.
> 
> But yeah I used Photoshop and uh well that's hard to answer I studied fine art + software development in sixth form college (where in the software dev course I had access to Photoshop which we briefly had a basic intro to I think at one point,) and then 3D games art at uni (which included Photoshop.) So while the focus was never on that kind of thing, I did have quite a bit of experience using Photoshop by that point. Though I'd taught myself to use Paint Shop Pro and other things before that.


I forgot about PSP. The poor man's Photoshop. I'm kind of surprised they're still around, TBH. Them and MS Paint. Although, I will admit there is a huge difference between Paint Shop Pro and MS Paint.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

solutionx said:


> I forgot about PSP. The poor man's Photoshop. I'm kind of surprised they're still around, TBH. Them and MS Paint. Although, I will admit there is a huge difference between Paint Shop Pro and MS Paint.


Well they did recently plan to remove MS Paint in a Windows 10 update or something lol, but they changed their mind after the reaction:

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/25/microsoft-paint-not-dead.html


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Funkify dat ****


----------



## Memories of Silence

My computer smells like paper and glue, but I haven't had any paper or glue near it.


----------



## Ai

The sun is shining. Today is going to be a good day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ai said:


> The sun is shining. Today is going to be a good day.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

thomasjune said:


> Its okay to admit that you're not perfect.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol Well, of course. :b

I believe anyone that thinks they're perfect or can't accept being imperfect is what's called a narcissist.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

We're pulling out all of the stops this time.

I don't want him to walk in and get blind sided by a procedure..

I pretty much covered all of the bases for him.. so that if she tells him what needs to be done, he won't get too scared..

Knowledge is power, man..


----------



## Wren611

Who decided what was "normal" and what was "weird"?


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I don't know how to explain it, or coin the term that i see here daily in Mexico, and New Mexico.

People here aren't that bright. They are lazy as hell.

There are a few that actually stand out, that take initiative, motivated, and are very intelligent - that, of course, are not from here.

The moment i catch someone trying to dupe/play me for a fool, and i call them on it?

Their first reaction is to look at you and not say a word. Basically? you're "busted", and the only thing you do is stand there staring at me, as if i'm the nut.. okay..

Their second reaction is hatred/resentment, but they try not to show it.. but it's there. Their face goes flat, mouth tightens into a thin white line, and their eyes narrow.. really sexy..:lol

Their third reaction is: _"Let's pretend i didn't do this.. I know you caught me red handed, but so what? I betrayed your trust, but i still want to keep up public appearances to make people think we're still good friends.. so go along with it! This way, i don't look bad in front of my peers.. Plus, it's a good look, to make people think i get along with EVERYBODY.."
_
When they realize that you no longer trust them, or have anything to do with them?

Then they get pissed off - then go back to anyone that will listen to them, and try to make YOU look like the as**hole.


----------



## thomasjune

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol Well, of course. :b
> 
> I believe anyone that thinks they're perfect or can't accept being imperfect is what's called a narcissist.


Lol &#128522;
I was just thinking out loud about a friend I've known since we were kids yet this person is always trying to act like they have their life together when is far from perfect. I mean is one thing to be fake around others but why try to act like someone they're not around us (my family and I) when we've known them all our lives.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

He realized he had made a mistake.

Plus, he "outed" himself. This whole time. Even though he has a girlfriend, etc.

He reacted, and it slipped.. He actually thought that i wanted him. He was apparently waiting for "that moment" when he could probably take advantage of situation.

When i told him I was never attracted to him, and why did he even "think" that - let alone say it?

He said: _"Oh, i see, i made you feel ashamed by saying how i feel".._

I wasn't "ashamed" and i let him know: _"Nope, it's not shame, dude. It's actually more like disgust."_


----------



## EarthDominator

Injuring (or at least try to) myself.


----------



## anonymoususer2

what I can do to be a better person and move forward some more.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

thomasjune said:


> Lol &#128522;
> I was just thinking out loud about a friend I've known since we were kids yet this person is always trying to act like they have their life together when is far from perfect. I mean is one thing to be fake around others but why try to act like someone they're not around us (my family and I) when we've known them all our lives.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I mean it's good and all to think highly of yourself but when you think you're the best at everything, it's just fake. :/

Yea, I agree. They should be themselves around you. That's what friends are supposed to do at least.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's weird how some areas of Runescape have been updated a lot visually like the Wizard's Tower and Al Kharid but then other areas are really low res still like Canafis (or most of Morytania I guess,) and Yanille.
> 
> I bet this would look cool if it was updated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of created something like this years ago actually
> 
> lol though saying that this is it in oldschool? I guess. Might not be the same room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wizard tower before and after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runescape used to like grey boxes a lot.


Decided to check out the game.



















*Logs off*


----------



## Pongowaffle

This person I enjoy talking to and like being around. But I am suspecting for a long time has the opposite feeling towards me. There have been a lot of obvious signs. She plays it like she does not in front of me. She will be gone anytime in these coming months. Every time I run into her and see her could be the very last time. Every time I do, it is hard to decide whether to go out of my way to approach her or not. Whether to have one last at least good interaction with her to go out on. But risk creeping her out if I go out of my way to approach her. Showing social eagerness. Which will turn her off. Creep her out. Especially if I am right about my suspicious of her disliking me. Or just ignore her when I see her. Which I will regret later in life when I look back. How I never tried to say a final goodbye with her. Have at least one more good conversation interaction with her before we permanently part ways never to interact again. Deep down I think I am hoping one last good interaction with her can allow for a small chance to get her to maintain touch and contact with me when she moves away.


----------



## Ai

I jinxed myself. Damn it.

If I end up with gastroenteritis on Valentine's Day/my anniversary I am going to be so damn cross.





I'm not angry at you, stomach. I'm just disappointed in you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ominous Indeed said:


> Decided to check out the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Logs off*


I started playing a couple of days ago for the first time in ages, maybe a year not sure.


----------



## Crisigv

Someone


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wonder what was with those popup ads I kept getting on here for two days straight. But I got rid of the virus if it even was one.


----------



## tea111red

A lot of Air Force guys around here.


----------



## roxslide

This was a no good bad week. Oh well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It took 3 staff members & a call to the manager for them to figure out how to enter in a giftcard. Gotta love standing around awkwardly during all that


----------



## Kevin001

Mom wants to borrow another $300.


----------



## Steve French

I noticed this strange trend among white-trash teen moms. Giving their kids a name that is a word or other name backwards. "Neveah" is popular among the sloots here. Tacky.


----------



## love is like a dream

what would you write about


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

After the meet on sunday, I'm going to have to start setting up meets myself. 

Interacting with people once a month for a couple of hours is no where near enough. 

Also, **** valentines day!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Perhaps the fact that I feel nothing about this situation with one of my friends says something about me.

Or maybe it it is a product of his forever unrequited feelings towards me. 

At least I can say that from the start I never lied to myself, or even to him. He's a nice enough guy, aside from the occasional condescending remark, but sometimes I just get this powerful urge to viciously tear into his feelings with sadistic glee. He could do with knowing that not only do I find him to be unattractive to the point of being repulsive; and that I will never, ever, feel the same way. I will happily sell my heart out to ruler-straight guys that ethically can't even be friends with me, over him.

I can tell that he thinks there's still a chance. It's sad, though in an endearing way. Something about him really does annoy the ever living **** out of me. I think it's the outcast christian gay boy vibe. The dirty sinner that pathetically begs for forgiveness to an imaginary being.... I can't swallow that.
A more down to earth perspective is that he is the exact opposite to my type in every way imaginable. By contrast, my professor/crush is very close to my type but is 100% unavailable. I like to not-so-subtly remind my 'friend' that I have feelings for my straight, married professor. I can almost taste the seething bitterness that results.

Strangely, it's oh so sweet...


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Winning enough money on tonights lotto to buy a small house, cottage or apartment, and being able to retire. To have a good level of financial freedom and take away the embarrassment of being unemployed and not having my own place.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> A lot of Air Force guys around here.


I hope your very own Tom Cruise or Val Kilmer flies right between your legs and you live happily ever after. >


----------



## forever in flux

Pete Beale said:


> I hope your very own Tom Cruise or Val Kilmer flies right between your legs and you live happily ever after. >


Oh yeah... This is a definite contender for sexyest post of the day award. On Valentines Day of all days too lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

forever in flux said:


> Oh yeah... This is a definite contender for sexist post of the day award. On Valentines Day of all days too lol


Knowing @tea111red she'll want both to fly right in and service her needs. 

I wouldn't mind prime Kelly McGillis to be dropped right on my face like a bomb either tbh, or she could gently parachute onto me. Wouldn't mind which method. >


----------



## forever in flux

Pete Beale said:


> Knowing @tea111red she'll want both to fly right in and service her needs.
> 
> I wouldn't mind prime Kelly McGillis to be dropped right on my face like a bomb either tbh, or she could gently parachute onto me. Wouldn't mind which method. >


Well I never... I definitely learn something new on here everyday. My post was meant to say 'sexyest' not 'sexist' btw. I had no idea @tea111red was that way inclined. Good for her though, I've seen a video online about such activities and it seemed to me that everyone involved was having lots of fun. They were certainly making a lot of noise, I wonder what her neighbours make of it all?


----------



## Crisigv

I'm thinking bad thoughts. I'm better off dead.


----------



## forever in flux

Coincidence said:


>


I love her accent, french speaking women are very sexy indeed.

What's with all that noise in the background? Also, why does she have a pink blanket wrapped around her sexy head? It looks ridiculous.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

misery, utter helplessness and death
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## forever in flux

Coincidence said:


> also, how did you know she's speaking french when you apparently don't understand a single french word? lol
> 
> on a side note:
> this site is getting more boring than ever.
> 
> i don't care when pple r ignorant, but being boring is just..ughh
> boring + annoying, u feel like..


I met a French woman once. I can tell because they have a certain je ne sais quoi ma saucisse.

You are an English man. At first I assumed you were an American but now I know better. Why don't you try SAUK? I've never used it myself and I've heard it's even quieter than here but maybe you'll find what you're looking for there.

Reddit is fairly entertaining, although I much prefer the layout here, it feels more personal and less anonymous than Reddit.

Are you calling me boring and annoying sir?

I'm definitely annoying, it's mostly intentional, and my life is certainly boring at times and definitely can appear so when viewed from the outside. I am mentally ill though so that kind of makes it difficult to be the 'life and soul of the party', unless the party is in my underpants, but that's an exclusive VIP invite only party and being a male man you are not invited sorry. There is a lovely lady on here who has special access though, although sadly she lives thousands of miles away


----------



## Wren611

People are stupid.


----------



## Blorange

Not sure if my medication's working or not. I wish it wasn't so slow.


----------



## caelle

I have to work today on vday. Nice. And I'm super gassy, nice. And I'm dead inside, nice. 

But at least certain comments in the "post a pic of yourself" thread are giving me a chuckle. Actually, I think it made my day. Funniest **** I've seen in awhile. Literally lolling. Sexually.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

How fun last night was.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Happy Valentantrum’s Day SAS!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

****ing sucks wanting and needing people. 

If I'm not enjoying myself with another person, it's just wasted time for me.

Got the telephone counseling session in the morning, which is looking like it's going to be a repeat of the last one I had. Waste of NHS money.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Another event in the series of unfortunate events that have been happening for a while.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The random weather here is definitely confusing my succulents; they think it's spring. One's growing flowers and one is growing 4 baby plants.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Saw a helicopter sitting really low in the sky in the neighborhood on my way to work for some reason. It was just sitting there not moving. Helicopters are bigger than I thought they would be when they're low like that.


----------



## Steve French

Just ordered some more phenibut. The free amino acid this time. I figure sublingually it might be a bit more effective and go a bit farther, so I ate the extra cost. I haven't even run out of the last order from two years ago, but I'm getting paranoid. People are dumbasses about this stuff, and it is cheap and effective, so I expect a bill to outlaw it will get railroaded through parliament before too many years are up. I'll be sad when the day comes. Phenibut has been hugely effective in helping me combat my anxiety. It provided that jump that enables me to endure exposure, and all the while maintaining my cognitive function. In that regard, and being easy to access and affordable, it gets placed above benzos on my list. Speaking of benzos, though it is not a benzo, I'd like to get more etizolam too. I'm just paranoid about a drug that is effective in 1mg increments. It was nice buying it from an online pharmacy, but there are few that deliver to Canada anymore.

Hell, it's difficult getting the help you need sometimes.


----------



## Rachel NG

I hate how I come across so well in text but can barely communicate even the most simple things verbally. I guess it's better than being bad at both. It has nothing to do with having more time in text, since I often read and respond at about the same speed I'd be listening and responding verbally.


----------



## CNikki

When anxious and lonely during the night, look up parrot videos.


----------



## mt moyt

tapatalk notifications arent updating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

So many insecurities.


----------



## SplendidBob

I am in one of those "I am going to tell the truth about absolutely everything and everyone moods". Almost sent off a bunch of emails and pm's and skype messages just so I can be ****ing honest about things for once. God I am tired of having to ****ing bull****.


----------



## cybernaut

I hate Wednesdays. I always get home at 12AM from class. An Uber ride/bus ride then three trains just to get home. Should I just go to bed now? Or stay up late and catch up on assignments/goofing around on this forum?


----------



## Chevy396

Easy Cheese: Because real cheese is just too difficult.


----------



## roxslide

So random but I miss the old social media days when people would pimp out their profiles or have free web sites with bgs, pixel art, cursors and midi music playing in the background lol. That's my desired aesthetic lol. I remember I embedded so many stupid things on my profiles and sites like pixel counters and chat widgets haha.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Phone counselling was a piece of piss. Too easy. Felt like I was talking to my mother.

Off out now even though I'm ****ing depressed. Default setting now, depressed.


----------



## Flora20

How tired I am that I want sleep forever and never wake up..


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Almost had a big truck smash into the back of the bus where I was sitting, then further down the road there was a woman collapsed under the bus stop shelter. People were checking up on her when they got off at the stop. I think she might have dropped dead waiting for the bus.

I felt numb as **** today. No anxiety whatsoever. I just feel dead inside tbh. 

I noticed a thread the other day titled "what would you do if you had zero SA"

My answer would be "continue to get bogged down by all the other ****"

I got more **** to worry about other than SA.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

They post on the internet they are open at 7:00 a.m.

But when you call them, they are not receiving phone calls until 8:30 a.m.

I can't call it false advertisement, because i am sure they are open at 7:00 in person..

And we're seeing a lot of businesses are doing this now..

I had a slow leak in my tire, and a franchise stated "Open at 7:00".. I showed up at 7:00 spot on..

There are two guys just hanging out in the office. And the one at the desk says: "Oh yeah, we're just answering phones at 7:00? The mechanics don't show up until after 8:00.. I'll be happy to take your information so that we can set you up later.."

I gave him my information and wound up going some where else..


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Meetup group woman is right next to me on the recent visitors list. 

Must resist messaging her! 

I was gonna message her and offer to meet her at her bus stop, and walk down to the venue with her if she wanted to, but she's been to no end of these meets and probably walked the same route before multiple times.

I'm too bloody eager and must stop myself from being too much for people to cope with, then scaring them off.

I need to always look back to the way I was at their age.

Meeting her, you would never know she's been to a meet before, and she's been a member for 8 years. 

I think her issue is that these meets aren't happening enough and her anxiety is sort of resetting itself, back to square one.

She needs to put herself out there a lot more often I think.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lidls Deluxe yogurts are the best I've ever tasted, and I've scoffed a few yogurt brands in my time.

They need to stop advertising the second flavour though, because it just ain't there.

There's zero bloody passion fruit in this ****, and there was zero lime in the last one, not a hint.


----------



## Chevy396

I've never really wanted to make my parents proud, I just want to make them jealous and make them regret not investing in me when I could have used the help. Trust me, they deserve it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blorange

I don't even think I'm physically tired, I'm just mentally drained.


----------



## Lohikaarme

splendidbob said:


> I am in one of those "I am going to tell the truth about absolutely everything and everyone moods". Almost sent off a bunch of emails and pm's and skype messages just so I can be ****ing honest about things for once. God I am tired of having to ****ing bull****.


 :hug


----------



## Crisigv

It's a good thing I'm not a moderator on here.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm having a strange moment of peace and not giving a ****.

I'll wake up feeling **** tomorrow, but I'll take this from now until bed, hopefully.


----------



## Kevin001

This might be the worst I've ever looked...hopefully things change fast.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> This might be the worst I've ever looked...hopefully things change fast.


Mate, do you think you might have a bit of BDD going on, because I've noticed you mentioning your skin a lot, and based on what I've seen of you, you look fine. I don't doubt that you have some acne going on, but BDD can make you obsess over flaws that aren't anywhere near as bad as you think. It can make you're mind exaggerate flaws.


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> Mate, do you think you might have a bit of BDD going on, because I've noticed you mentioning your skin a lot, and based on what I've seen of you, you look fine. I don't doubt that you have some acne going on, but BDD can make you obsess of flaws that aren't anywhere near as bad as you think. It can make you're mind exaggerate flaws.


No lol its very real and bad but hopefully I'll have good skin in a few months (accutane) .


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> No lol its very real and bad but hopefully I'll have good skin in a few months (accutane) .


Hopefully that stuff does a number on it!


----------



## SplendidBob

Lohikaarme said:


> :hug


Ty , it passed, thankfully. Better mood now.

Am about to embark on a massive planning session. Two end life goals and every step along the way, lots of branches and stuff, maybe, with some flexibility thrown in, and rewards for various parts.

That means also stopping spending any monies on luxuries because that all needs to be tied up to the reward system.

Don't know if it will work, but worth a try at this point.

Also la nuit de l'homme is a beautiful fragrance.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

"More than 40.000 Americans have insurance against Alien abduction" 

.........................


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hurry up Purolator


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A helicopter doesn't just sit up like 40 feet in the air hovering and not moving in the neighborhood for nothing. Mildly weird.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm sorry but its our job as Christians to help other Christians when they are clearly in the wrong. Not judging just help in a positive way.


----------



## komorikun

Every event I've gone to here, in my new city, is a sausage fest. Tonight I saw several groupings of 1 woman and 3-4 guys talking. 

But as they say- the odds are good but the goods are odd. :sus


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Blue Dino

I hate having concurrent problems that conflicts with each other. Problem 1 and Problem 2. Problem 1 interferes with me from tackling problem 2. Meanwhile Problem 2 interferes with me tackling Problem 1. I currently have a handful of problem like this. It's like now, which problem should I gamble on. 

Having had a long history of hairline difference in decision making that either makes me or breaks me, and I usually happen to choose the slightly wrong one, it makes my self confidence in decision making hard. For people that constantly blames me for my indecisiveness, once you look at my history, you cannot really blame me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

A big *** oxygen cylinder fell on my freaking head yesterday morning. That's how I woke up. Tho I didn't die for some reason. There wasn't even any blood or fracture.
I did a CT scan and they said I'm okay.
I was expecting for them to find something odd about my brain. Like how I'm exceptionally smart or that I'm an alien hybrid or something(I'm really serious), but they said everything was normal.

Yet another event in the series of unfortunate events that have been happening for the past couple months.

Also my typing speed has been reduced a little. I'm not sure if it's because I haven't typed on a keyboard for ~3 weeks, or that it's because of the blow to my head @[email protected]


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## jolene23

I keep making same mistakes again and again.


----------



## alienbird

I want to talk... I want to communicate... but I have no clue how to do this... how to say the words. Nothing makes sense anymore. Good things shouldn't be destroyed.


----------



## Kevin001

geraltofrivia said:


> A big *** oxygen cylinder fell on my freaking head yesterday morning. That's how I woke up. Tho I didn't die for some reason. There wasn't even any blood or fracture.
> I did a CT scan and they said I'm okay.
> I was expecting for them to find something odd about my brain. Like how I'm exceptionally smart or that I'm an alien hybrid or something(I'm really serious), but they said everything was normal.
> 
> Yet another event in the series of unfortunate events that have been happening for the past couple months.
> 
> Also my typing speed has been reduced a little. I'm not sure if it's because I haven't typed on a keyboard for ~3 weeks, or that it's because of the blow to my head @[email protected]


Did you sue? Was it in public or something?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Kevin001 said:


> Did you sue? Was it in public or something?


No it was my grandma's. I was sleeping right beside it on the floor because I'm stupid. (Mostly because it was 4AM and we were in a stressful situation due to her condition and didn't pay attention to the obvious hazard)


----------



## Kevin001

geraltofrivia said:


> No it was my grandma's. I was sleeping right beside it on the floor because I'm stupid. (Mostly because it was 4AM and we were in a stressful situation due to her condition and didn't pay attention to the obvious hazard)


Oh :frown2:


----------



## love is like a dream

Grand said:


> I want to talk... I want to communicate... but I have no clue how to do this... how to say the words. Nothing makes sense anymore. Good things shouldn't be destroyed.


----------



## alienbird

Coincidence said:


>


Thanks... 
I'm a mess lately, and the only thing I'm good at is isolating myself.


----------



## love is like a dream

Grand said:


> Thanks...
> I'm a mess lately, and the only thing I'm good at is isolating myself.


i can relate. my social anxiety is horrible too. :no
don't isolate yourself. if i know you in real life, i'd probably try to help you, so you no more isolate yourself.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

My life is ****


----------



## Chevy396

I feel attractive when I look at myself in the mirror, but as soon as I can't see myself anymore, I start to feel ugly. It wasn't like this when I was younger, back then I felt like I was handsome _until_ I looked in the mirror and saw how young I looked.


----------



## love is like a dream

i speak english like borat


----------



## Steve French

Maybe it's a defense mechanism, but sometimes I find myself thinking I'm glad I've been such a ****-up. I haven't set. I'm still malleable. I have potential. Struggling with my mental health has made me more in tune to myself, and made me discover self-improvement just as a hope of surviving. Most people I know are quite well along their path now. They don't even consider that they might do better, or have something to work on. I look at my buddy Alan there. He was a fairly charismatic fellow. He rarely failed to pick up a girl, or worm his way into a decent job. He didn't see any reason to grow as a person. Now he has three kids from two different women, and an okay job that has no room for advancement, but he is content with it and makes no effort to raise himself. At a certain point, innate ability wasn't enough anymore.

If I had been quite "normal", I can see how my life would have gone. I would be working in the oilpatch, making big bucks, spending it all on trucks and toys. Probably have a house, a wife and a couple kids I despised. Never have left this town. I suppose there is nothing wrong with that, but it would have destroyed my soul. I think I have more in me.


----------



## Overdrive

Coupe mortaise


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

coup de grâce


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Where the **** is my damned package you slow ****s!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Overcoming SA to the point where you can talk to people, but then the people you talk to are too SA, not interested, etc.

The woman I just messaged, I'd honestly take her on holiday for a week tomorrow if I could, and I've only spoke to her for about 2 hours. That's how comfortable I feel. 

Obviously she ain't gonna feel the same, but, that is how comfortable I am. 

I need someone to WANT to spend time with me, and that's my issue, what I need to find.

Would be bloody great to have that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Another boring weekend doing nothing with nobody cause I'm worthless.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Got a message back from her.

Must take it super easy even though I just want to ask her out to dinner tomorrow.

Whatever happens will almost certainly end up with me being friendzoned anyway knowing my luck, but I'd be ok with that if she's a good egg.


----------



## Rachel NG

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Another boring weekend doing nothing with nobody cause I'm worthless.


What would you want to be doing?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Another boring weekend doing nothing with nobody cause I'm worthless.


:frown2:

I doubt very much that you're worthless!:squeeze


----------



## Ai

I don't know how to help... Sigh.


I just tend to make things worse anyway, I suppose.


----------



## funnynihilist

So bored


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I could keep friends.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Swiping on Tinder and an old coworker pops up...think to myself, “wasn’t she engaged with a wedding date planned?”...then think to myself, “or maybe she still is and signed up for threesome’s like some couples do”...then think, “bizarre...”, ***swipes left***


----------



## Rhythmbat

7.2 earthquake again and 5.3 an hour later... welp!... time to sleep dressed, keep the emergency bag and cat near and try to get some sleep.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

when you reblog something or think about reblogging something because the tags are funny, but then you remember the tags aren't copied with it and it would be weird to copies someones tags. Lol...


----------



## Ai

Filed taxes for the first time, like a real, live adult. Woohoo!

(_Like_ one. Not quite one... but close enough for government work.)



Rhythmbat said:


> 7.2 earthquake again and 5.3 an hour later... welp!... time to sleep dressed, keep the emergency bag and cat near and try to get some sleep.


Yikes! Stay safe...


----------



## Karsten

Canadian Brotha said:


> Swiping on Tinder and an old coworker pops up...think to myself, "wasn't she engaged with a wedding date planned?"...then think to myself, "or maybe she still is and signed up for threesome's like some couples do"...then think, "bizarre...", ***swipes left***


You turned down a threesome?


----------



## Karsten

Canadian Brotha said:


> Swiping on Tinder and an old coworker pops up...think to myself, "wasn't she engaged with a wedding date planned?"...then think to myself, "or maybe she still is and signed up for threesome's like some couples do"...then think, "bizarre...", ***swipes left***


You turned down a threesome?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Karsten said:


> You turned down a threesome?


Nah, what I meant was when people on there aren't single either they are on because they are poly/open relationship/threesome chasers or they are cheating. I knew her, knew she was getting married & met her fiance so I was just mentally speculating as to which of those options she might be pursuing but I wasn't asked to play in together in a taken pen, no, lol


----------



## Karsten

Canadian Brotha said:


> Nah, what I meant was when people on there aren't single either they are on because they are poly/open relationship/threesome chasers or they are cheating. I knew her, knew she was getting married & met her fiance so I was just mentally speculating as to which of those options she might be pursuing but I wasn't asked to play in together in a taken pen, no, lol


But how do you know?! You swiped left! You'll never KNOW!


----------



## funnynihilist

You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Karsten said:


> But how do you know?! You swiped left! You'll never KNOW!


Haha, shes's not my type man, but fair play on your point technicality...I have her on facebook, could always ask out of the blue after over a year of silence...


----------



## Chevy396

I have two major goals in my life. The first is to cure PTSD, and I think I have already done that. The second is to cure opiate withdrawal. Getting closer on that, but still have a ways to go. If I can do both of those things before I die it should cement my legacy. And I will always emphasize that I did it as a high school and college drop out. ;P


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m glad I made the switch


----------



## Dingoemuegg

Beeswax


----------



## EarthDominator

So tired, yet no sleep is enough. :sigh


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure about church tomorrow.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Sent meet woman a few messages and got some back, but it's all a bit none personal. Sent her a jokey message about making me an earing but not heard anything back.

I've only known her for 6 bloody days though.

I think she's too young, too fragile though. Don't know why I'm doing this really. I'm just sick of being alone and should have tackled my issues years ago. I hope I havn't left it too long to find some happiness in life.

It's so hard letting go of the other person I knew as well because she knew me to my core and accepted me in so many ways, and I felt like I was living my lost and wasted youth with her.

If I can't make enough progress, move on, I'm just going to have to contact her at some point and take a risk. 

Can't keep feeling like this.


----------



## Steve French

I was looking up my old taekwondo master. Living the life in Chongqing. Smoking opium and teaching martial arts to privileged Chinese kids. I have been kind of thinking of taking up the martial arts again. For some entertainment, fitness, discipline, a bit of self defense, increased socialization. If it's not too sad for an older guy. Maybe boxing though, something that is really applicable to the street. Or bjj, or failing that, judo. Some leverage stuff.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

This site ad seems offensive somehow. If this was the look they wanted, why couldn't our own bearded @splendidbob aka Bobcrisp Mistermunch have filled the spot??


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

HiddenFathoms said:


> This site ad seems offensive somehow. If this was the look they wanted, why couldn't our own bearded @splendidbob aka Bobcrisp Mistermunch have filled the spot??


lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Turn down the goddamn TV for fuuuck's sake!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm soooo bored.


----------



## komorikun

Man, so many dog walkers last night on my walk home. Little dogs are cute and I don't mind them. Sometimes if it's a big dog though, I will cross the road to avoid it. Which I did once last night. Then right before I got to my house there was another big dog. I didn't feel like crossing since I was almost home. Of course, the big ugly thing was not well trained and tried to come up to me. I don't know if it was being hostile or friendly. All I know is I didn't want any contact with it (don't want my coat to smell like dog or get slobber on it), so I backed away and to the left. The owner said sorry but yuck.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rachel NG said:


> What would you want to be doing?


Well, I would like to stay in a motel for a few days just for a change of scenery or to go to the lake or something. Just something that's different and fun. It's not like I'd be able to. I have money but if I wanted to go, I still couldn't. 
@Pete Beale Thanks for the hug.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm thinking this headache should be gone by now.


----------



## komorikun

Thinking of making Thai style pineapple fried rice. Need to buy some cashews. Maybe I'll just buy pineapple in a can or frozen pineapple. Not sure if I can get a fresh one for cheap in winter.


----------



## funnynihilist

Bored again


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Grapes have been on sale recently for $1.97. Got some today and a few days ago. Something about the juice in the fruit quenches my thirst. It's obviously because it's juicy but it's not the same as just drinking something. Grapes are still my favorite fruit then peaches and pears.


----------



## roxslide

God every time I see him he either brings me down or pisses me off. It's obviously intentional at this point.


----------



## MusicDays8

I am thinking about how I am going to get to work now because my car isn't working. It is making weird noises now and I am just having a lot of anxiety about it right now.


----------



## SplendidBob

HiddenFathoms said:


> This site ad seems offensive somehow. If this was the look they wanted, why couldn't our own bearded @splendidbob aka Bobcrisp Mistermunch have filled the spot??


Agreed


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Thinking of making Thai style pineapple fried rice. Need to buy some cashews. Maybe I'll just buy pineapple in a can or frozen pineapple. Not sure if I can get a fresh one for cheap in winter.


Damn. Frozen pineapples and cashews sure are expensive.

I'm happy I finally got my laundry done on Friday night. Last time I did it was 3 weeks ago. I had actually planned on doing it (had all my clothes sorted and into garbage bags) last week on Sunday but got too lazy after spending 3 hours plus cooking 2 different meals. So this week, I've been scrummaging through my garbage bags full of dirty laundry for clothes to wear to work. hahahaha.

Today I worked for my cheap wine (long walk). After dropping the wine off at home, I took the bus and went to 2 supermarkets. Tomorrow I will cook.

Shopping would be so much easier if I had a car. Buses take more time and I'm forced to do multiple trips since I can only carry so much in my backpack and shopping bag.


----------



## tehuti88

In a Reddit thread aimed at lonely people, about how to get a girlfriend (one of the suggestions is to spend more time reading):










:serious: Says the guy who can't even spell "it's" or use commas properly...


----------



## CNikki

Tried to lay down a few hours ago to see if the headache and tiredness would subside if by chance I could sleep it off. Here I am, still up and head hurts while overthinking. I cannot win.


----------



## funnynihilist

Limp lip


----------



## cinto

Always tempted to grab a chip or two from the Salt & Vinegar Lays bag...but 90% of those times, I end up regretting it. Those chips are so strong, I'm convinced if you rubbed the powder of those chips into someone's eye, they'd go blind


----------



## BackToThePast

Visiting my parents is nice and all, but it’s too quiet. I should get back to the city soon.


----------



## mt moyt

i think ill watch a movie tomorrow. Last day of my long weekend. Black Panther will be showing throughout the day, so ill most likely watch that. Maze runner death cure is showing at 3.40pm though, and i kind of want to watch that but thats a little late and not sure what ill do in the morning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I have a good sense of humor, but I am not a happy positive person. I don't think I'm really capable of being optimistic anymore. I am not easy to deal with, and I'm very well aware of that.


----------



## Chevy396

Just made some pizza dough and I'm chilling a nice bottle of white wine that I never drank last weekend. Gonna be a nice evening.


----------



## CNikki

I'm aware that something needs to change. If I really could I'd simply walk out. Maybe that is exactly what I need to do.


----------



## Chevy396

When I am able to smoke a blunt in this car (because I own it) I will feel successful. Until then, I just have to work my *** off.


----------



## Steve French

I saw a mugshot when I was browsing around earlier, and it got me thinking of my own when I was booked for public intoxication. Of course, police records are not easily accessible or public in this country, so I couldn't just find it off the hop. I got to thinking about how when I was robbed the last time the police went over my record with me as a form of intimidation. I thought it had all been expunged due to being a youth, but they still had ****ing everything on a list. Turns out that information is tracked. I kind of want to pay the $25 and have a look at it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

My memory is ****ing terrible


----------



## Kevin001

Getting sick is costing me money...seriously.


----------



## Chevy396

I would say I've lived a full life, but I've never read anywhere that says you can't live more than one.


----------



## Overdrive

solutionx said:


>


You made this napolitan pizza ?


----------



## Chevy396

Overdrive said:


> You made this napolitan pizza ?


Basically, mine is bigger though. Started drinking a little early too, but I go to bed early so it's all good.


----------



## Overdrive

solutionx said:


> Basically, mine is bigger though. Started drinking a little early too, but I go to bed early so it's all good.


Alright


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Second meet done.

I'd say about 18 people turned up. There were 42 people initially, 5 pulled out at the last minute and the rest didn't turn up.

I found it pretty easy.

No meets now for another month so I need to do something. 

I don't really know how to feel about the meets so far tbh, other than I need to push myself much more. 

I don't think I'm going to meet anyone at these meets either and the woman I like is too young, fragile, and I'm too damn old. 

I'm filled with regret that I didn't do this years ago and need to not beat myself up about this.


----------



## Chevy396

When I drink and smoke weed I always end up thinking about my uncle and how he told me I was always his favorite when he saved my *** in Cali. What I don't get is why I can't seem to ask him for business help, only when I'm in an emergency. I could help him as much as he could help me, but something holds me back.


----------



## CNikki

Trying hard not to bring my emotions in a situation where I need to hear someone out. Probably failing that, too.


----------



## gthopia94

I ****ing hate my life right now. It's like my brain is trying to sabotage me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## funnynihilist

Feef


----------



## 3stacks

Im thinking Im so ugly. why cant face transplants be a thing lol i want to be a good looking person


----------



## Crisigv

3stacks said:


> Im thinking Im so ugly. why cant face transplants be a thing lol i want to be a good looking person


If that's you in your avatar (I'm assuming yes), you're pretty good looking Imo.


----------



## Kevin001

3stacks said:


> Im thinking Im so ugly. why cant face transplants be a thing lol i want to be a good looking person


You're not bad bro .


----------



## Wanderlust26

The Glacier water machine increased the price by 5 cents! >:0


----------



## Wren611

Why does "the small print" hold some of the most important info? Surely it should be included in "THE BIG PRINT"?


----------



## Kevin001

SO many negatives in my life but at least the weather is warmer now.


----------



## PsychoPineapple

I don't particularly want to be alive anymore


----------



## KatrinaD

What am i going to eat


----------



## KatrinaD

I need to eat but im not hungry


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

KatrinaD said:


> What am i going to eat


I recommend xanax.


----------



## SofaKing

Nvm...just forget it. Nobody cares, anyway.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Well I guess I've hit a new level of anxiety.

Masturbation isn't working. It used to calm me for at least a few minutes but it's just elevated heart rate atm.
Watching Lord of The Rings isn't working either. For the first time in my life I couldn't sit through it and had to skip-watch almost all of it.
Xanax isn't working either. I feel nothing.


Some awesome music would probably help but it's incredibly hard to find music that I like.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@geraltofrivia :squeeze


----------



## Kilgore Trout

@SamanthaStrange's hug is still working. I feel better now


----------



## Crisigv

At least I'll be able to attend the funeral on Thursday. It'll be a long day.


----------



## Kevin001

People don't realize how bad being in debt is....you're pretty much a slave.


----------



## Vladimere

This is not a heart attack. It wasn't the last time. It's congestion an irritation pain from smoking so much. I hope.


----------



## MadHatterAbi

I'm feeling extremely tired, a long day behind me. I keep worrying about stuff that I don't really have to worry about.


----------



## tehuti88

I feel really irked when somebody from some (self-perceived) position of superiority lectures me about how dysfunctional I am, and lists all the things I should do to fix myself (most of which I've already tried, they don't apply, and/or they aren't available to me, if they'd take one minute to get to know me better they'd find this out)...then I get to lurking other stuff they say and it's obvious they're pretty dysfunctional themselves, in some ways even more than I am. I want to tell them to go lecture themselves if they feel like lecturing someone.

(This isn't related to anything recent. The lecture was quite a while back. And when I think about it, a couple of other people did the same thing to me even longer ago than that.)

(In fact when I think about this even longer, I remember even more people doing it.)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I had a great time with her on my birthday weekend last month, as did she, BUT...

She sure loves talking about her online friend who is "like a brother to her" around me.

I trust her, but still. It is a little unnerving. My guard is up for sure.


----------



## SparklingWater

ate mighty crappily today
can't wait for howard's end! so much good stuff to watch and catch up on when i'm back in a watching stuff mood


----------



## BackToThePast

I just ate meat gone bad and I'm dreading the moment I have to bring it all back up.


----------



## funnynihilist

Normal people's lives seem so tragic but then so does mine.


----------



## Blorange

I feel awful about my uni course and actually attending. Plus I can't even make conversation with anyone online. :/

Seriously, even when the other person starts the conversation I feel like I always end up making it feel awkward of making it end way sooner than it should. ;_;


----------



## Chevy396

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I had a great time with her on my birthday weekend last month, as did she, BUT...
> 
> She sure loves talking about her online friend who is "like a brother to her" around me.
> 
> I trust her, but still. It is a little unnerving. My guard is up for sure.


Lots of people have platonic friends of the opposite sex. I was friends with a girl since junior high and for some reason, even though she was pretty enough, I couldn't ever see her that way. I think you will just drive yourself crazy if you let yourself be jealous of that. Try to think of it exactly like her brother.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

solutionx said:


> Lots of people have platonic friends of the opposite sex. I was friends with a girl since junior high and for some reason, even though she was pretty enough, I couldn't ever see her that way. I think you will just drive yourself crazy if you let yourself be jealous of that. Try to think of it exactly like her brother.


That helps an awful lot, thanks. I have a REALLY nasty habit of overthinking things at times, that's all.

Yeah, my brain doesn't shut off basically.


----------



## feels

hate working but when i'm at home i just either nap or try to nap, i'm bored 24/7


----------



## BackToThePast

Blaaaaaaaargh.


----------



## cybernaut

Stuck in New York until 7am due to United Airlines making me miss my connecting flight. It looks like Im sleeping in the airport terminal tonight. Never again with a domestic budget flight via United.

I also just got off one of the shadiest planes ever. They had no overheads to store our carry-on bags (why even allow a 2 bag policy). An, the plane was so small that it only had one or two seaters. Ive never seen a one seater plane before. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

I never want to eat a hot dog again.


----------



## Kevin001

First cold shower in awhile.....worst.


----------



## 3stacks

I think I want to die.


----------



## CNikki

Do I have to get up early tomorrow?


----------



## gthopia94

Just wondering how I'm going to survive the next two days.


----------



## tea111red

When I get some more money I want to consider doing this sky jump thing more.


----------



## tea111red

I'd probably jump off the building and not make any noise.


----------



## tehuti88

I know I've mentioned this before, but...cute guys who think they're ugly. If they think _they're_ ugly, then what does that make me? (I think the kindest sincere(?) thing a guy has ever said about my appearance is that I'm not as awful looking as I say I am. Usually, they aren't that kind.)

I'm not telling them they're cute. Every time I do that, those guys vanish without a trace. Even a gay guy, once. Compliments from me must be very disturbing.


----------



## Crisigv

Pretty obvious that I'm not worth anyone's time.


----------



## Steve French

I was thinking of this short story I read out of my textbook back in the 9th grade or so. It was simply titled "Risk". In it, a man is woken out of cryostasis in a future utopia. Disease and injury have been eradicated. Of course, he finds it boring and rants to the government that life is nothing without risk. So they acquiesce, and shoot him full of diseases. Killed me. Well, anyway, I found it. There's an internet speculative fiction database out there. Turns out the author was some feminist nutjob. What do you know.


----------



## Steve French

I got to thinking about IQ after watching a video of this intellectual bragging up his score of 150. I went to google and found an IQ test that claimed to be looked over by someone with a phd. Real legit like. I came up with a 101, quite average. It hurt deep. Of course, I did it rather quickly, and am tired and hungover, and didn't really think all that hard. Oh well, my brief curiosity was satisfied. I don't think I'd like to have the real number. It would either deflate me or make me arrogant, most like.


----------



## Chevy396

It's that good crunchy snow tonight. I love the sound it makes when you walk on it.


----------



## Blue Dino

I love the Kolh's charge card system. It really seems like it was perfectly designed to lure customers into forgetting their balance and purchase by making it very difficult to track and remember their expense. Never am I making another purchase from Kohl's again. I really hope it didn't screw up my credit.


----------



## Kevin001

Maybe I should go see if I have the flu again?


----------



## BackToThePast

Never again do I want to witness the bottom of the inside of a 90% used Spice deodorant stick.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I want to talk to my crush but I can't :cry


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

geraltofrivia said:


> I want to talk to my crush but I can't :cry


Why not?

I want to talk to someone I fancy much more, but can't in case I terrify her lol.

Also, sort of feel like I'm too normal for mentally ill folks, and too mentally ill for normal folks, and when you feel like that, you don't fit in anywhere. lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I had a great time with her on my birthday weekend last month, as did she, BUT...
> 
> She sure loves talking about her online friend who is "like a brother to her" around me.
> 
> I trust her, but still. It is a little unnerving. My guard is up for sure.


I'm gonna be honest, you need to be careful with her, based on her diagnosis.


----------



## cavecanem

I'm thinking about this oral presentation I have this Friday. It makes me anxious though I've finished my script (but I hate it)


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

funnynihilist said:


> Normal people's lives seem so tragic but then so does mine.


That's why it's so hard to get motivated to be normal. lol


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> I'm gonna be honest, you need to be careful with her, based on her diagnosis.


Why would you say that? You actually want to ruin their relationship without even meeting them, based on a diagnosis?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

solutionx said:


> Why would you say that? You actually want to ruin their relationship without even meeting them, based on a diagnosis?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


No I don't want to ruin anyones relationship here. I wish every person here was happy as a pig in **** in loving relationships.

She's diagnosed with a cluster B personality disorder and unless you've dealt with someone like this, you don't know how hard it can be.

Cluster B disordered people can bring down people far stronger than people like us with fragile mental health issues.

I want him to be careful and not get his heart ripped out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Pete Beale said:


> No I don't want to ruin anyones relationship here. I wish every person here was happy as a pig in **** in loving relationships.
> 
> She's diagnosed with a cluster B personality disorder and unless you've dealt with someone like this, you don't know how hard it can be.
> 
> Cluster B disordered people can bring down people far stronger than people like us with fragile mental health issues.
> 
> I want him to be careful and not get his heart ripped out.


I'm going to assume BPD and it's a fairly useless diagnosis as they go, very nonspecific and generic. It lumps most mentally ill women into it with a wide array of emotional issues and etiological backgrounds.


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> No I don't want to ruin anyones relationship here. I wish every person here was happy as a pig in **** in loving relationships.
> 
> She's diagnosed with a cluster B personality disorder and unless you've dealt with someone like this, you don't know how hard it can be.
> 
> Cluster B disordered people can bring down people far stronger than people like us with fragile mental health issues.
> 
> I want him to be careful and not get his heart ripped out.


I was diagnosed with BPD a long time ago (apparently more common in women), although I'm not really sold on it being accurate. Anyway I don't hurt anyone on purpose. I actually think I'm a decent person. You are being pretty small minded to think a diagnosis has anything to do with whether you should "watch out" for a person or not.

There is one thing guaranteed in any relationship though, if you approach it with the attitude of being jealous, paranoid and "watching out" for the person, the relationship will go bad because of it. Not because of them, but because of your suspicions of them.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm going to assume BPD and it's a fairly useless diagnosis as they go, very nonspecific and generic. It lumps most mentally ill women into it with a wide array of emotional issues and etiological backgrounds.


Yeah it's BPD.

If she has cluster B personality disorder traits, he'll find out sooner or later.

Hopefully she doesn't but I've read so much **** about cluster B PD's and watched so many videos, and it's really hard having to accept that someone I loved has these traits.

I hope his lady friend doesn't have these traits, because the net is plastered with endless negative stories and the vast majority of PD people take their issues to the grave with them.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

solutionx said:


> I was diagnosed with BPD a long time ago (apparently more common in women), although I'm not really sold on it being accurate. Anyway I don't hurt anyone on purpose. I actually think I'm a decent person. You are being pretty small minded to think a diagnosis has anything to do with whether you should "watch out" for a person or not.
> 
> There is one thing guaranteed in any relationship though, if you approach it with the attitude of being jealous, paranoid and "watching out" for the person, the relationship will go bad because of it. Not because of them, but because of your suspicions of them.


I'm not small minded mate.

I hope it works out for him, and that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> I'm not small minded mate.
> 
> I hope it works out for him, and that's all I'm going to say.


Oh, ok.


----------



## CNikki

When connecting with people and they ask for details about my past and current status in life.


----------



## Kevin001

Saw the cutest thing today, mom and her daughter both wearing masks in the clinic. It was just so nice and respectful to others....they were well behaved and everything. Hope they feel better though.


----------



## Steve French

I seem to have cured my alcoholism. I have no desire at all to drink anymore. I can't imbibe without experiencing insomnia for the next couple days. It's almost a self-fulfilling prophecy; knowing that I will struggle to sleep makes me really unable to get in to the frame of mind to sleep in the first place. I don't think I got more than a few hours last night and I feel like ****. Between that and the drinking, I've pretty well wiped out several days of getting things done, and that is just unacceptable.


----------



## Winds

Passed that cert test the first time without even studying notes or being in the field. Maybe being a teacher was my true calling...

Nah...


----------



## tehuti88

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/ken...azy-anxiety-people-follow-lead-210124962.html



A very bitter me said:


> "Crippling anxiety"? If poor lil' Kendall Jenner wants to know "crippling anxiety," I wouldn't mind trading with her. What this article describes is definitely not "crippling anxiety" by any stretch of the imagination. I haven't skipped out on the occasional Fashion Week, I've basically skipped out on life. Never mind traveling the world or having a TV show, much less an Instagram where I post my pics online. Even just posting this stupid comment fills me with dread (I sure won't be coming back here afterward--I could share some tales of online stalking/trolling, too--18 years of them). And forget about a loving support network to turn to when it gets especially bad; I haven't had friends IRL since around when Kendall was born, and even multiple therapists gave up on me. A good day is a day when I forget to cry from loneliness, though that's difficult because it's not like I have a life to distract me from my thoughts. Poor Kendall and her hard, hard life. Post a sad, sexy selfie on Instagram and get some love.


Google "Kendall Jenner," and one of the first results that currently pops up is her flashing her midsection.


_
Crippling anxiety!_


----------



## Rachel NG

tehuti88 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/ken...azy-anxiety-people-follow-lead-210124962.html
> 
> Google "Kendall Jenner," and one of the first results that currently pops up is her flashing her midsection.
> 
> 
> _
> Crippling anxiety!_


Oh yeah let's make fun of people who are opening up about their mental health issues and who could actually bring awareness to these topics.


----------



## SofaKing

I've got a plan that I think will work pretty well. Retire early to a woodland mountain retreat and live off my retirement savings. If it appears that I'll outlive my savings, then I've got a plan for that too.

I bury myself alive with both poison and a gun in a coffin under a headstone. I rig a bin above that I can release dirt to bury me, though that's really the least important aspect since they'll likely exhume me for an autopsy. Regardless, I get into the coffin, close it up, and take the poison (or just use the gun or have it as a backup plan), release the dirt remotely and all is done.

In this way, I'll handle my own funeral and nobody has to "find me". A little macabre, but I think a very workable plan.


----------



## SparklingWater

Rachel NG said:


> Oh yeah let's make fun of people who are opening up about their mental health issues and who could actually bring awareness to these topics.


Yea. I really dislike that nonsense. I work with mentally ill people and when I share anything about my lifelong struggles with anxiety it becomes 'well you're not taking medication so it can't be that bad' or 'you're working so you must be ok' or "you look normal." They just brush it aside. It's like wtf you dont know my years of avoidance, terror, anxiety, feelings of suicide, my life of trauma and abuse and my story, poverty, near homelessness, living with my parents, watching the world pass me by, isolation, my bad experiences with medication. People just see oh she's working now, not therapy for 4 years (twice a week in the last year) to be able to function in the world. It's a damn shame, but I've learned people's illness sometimes makes them vaguely narcissistic or unempathetic. When you're consumed by your own suffering it's hard to imagine others suffer as well. Sigh, whatever helps them cope I suppose.

I actually remember watching KUwtK years ago and she was talking about her shyness. I remember thinking she had bad anxiety cause I recognized her experience as similar to mine. But hey money and opportunities takes all the pain away I guesss. /s


----------



## Steve French

Just smoked a bit of the ole jazz cabbage. Feels pretty good man. It's been some time. I could get back into smoking. Might have to put an order in.


----------



## Lohikaarme

As I was grocery shopping today my hand accidentally grazed some guy's butt. I bolted to the next aisle before I could observe his reaction. Lmao.


----------



## crimeclub

Lohikaarme said:


> As I was grocery shopping today my hand *accidentally* grazed some guy's butt. I bolted to the next aisle before I could observe his reaction. Lmao.












I think your grocery list consisted of:

-Milk
-Eggs
-Bread
-One handful of a**


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

crimeclub said:


> I think your grocery list consisted of:
> 
> -Milk
> -Eggs
> -Bread
> -One handful of a**


Yeah, we know the bloody truth.

:wink2::laugh:


----------



## Fever Dream

Lohikaarme said:


> As I was grocery shopping today my hand accidentally grazed some guy's butt. I bolted to the next aisle before I could observe his reaction. Lmao.


In the future, you should probably refrain from fondling the buns at your local grocery store until after you've purchased them.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> As I was grocery shopping today my hand accidentally grazed some guy's butt. I bolted to the next aisle before I could observe his reaction. Lmao.


Hahaha that's hilarious. I wish I could have seen your face. I don't believe in accidents though.

I am getting so many projects going on at once that it's getting just crazy enough to be fun. I'm also having trouble keeping the money away. Don't ask why I have been doing that, it's a stupid reason and I need to stop.


----------



## SofaKing

solutionx said:


> Hahaha that's hilarious. I wish I could have seen your face. I don't believe in accidents though.
> 
> I am getting so many projects going on at once that it's getting just crazy enough to be fun. I'm also having trouble keeping the money away. Don't ask why I have been doing that, it's a stupid reason and I need to stop.


Don't forget the magnum condoms. How could you have forgotten to plug the magnums?


----------



## Chevy396

SofaKing said:


> Don't forget the magnum condoms. How could you have forgotten to plug the magnums?


I'm saving those, but you never really know when you're going to need them. You're right though, they are big ones. 0


----------



## loneranger

Bored, lonely, depressed. Smh.


----------



## Wanderlust26

You need to get a life. -_-


----------



## SplendidBob

So hair powder is a thing now. Hair powder. And it's actually pretty damn good stuff.

Also my hairdresser was rly nice today, took aaages tho (45 mins, even though there wasn't much to cut off), did ok conversation wise, and she did a really good job. Much better than that other one I got that time.


----------



## FedericoC

i write about my fantazise notes


----------



## Chevy396

If you never make any mistakes, you'll never learn anything new.


----------



## Steve French

That slavic guy that just bought my computer seemed pretty gang. Probably going to go mine some bitcoin.


----------



## tea111red

Mexican food. :/


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> That slavic guy that just bought my computer seemed pretty gang. Probably going to go mine some bitcoin.


What does pretty gang mean, just curious. I'm actually working on writing a bitcoin miner algorithm for my quad core gaming laptop. Curious how many bitcoins I can create per day with it.


----------



## tea111red

Did me mentioning Mexican food on here cause me to get shown an ad in Spanish or something?


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> Did me mentioning Mexican food on here cause me to get shown an ad in Spanish or something?


Did you search google for Spanish food? That's probably more likely, but they're both possible.


----------



## tea111red

solutionx said:


> Did you search google for Spanish food? That's probably more likely, but they're both possible.


I've been looking at some Santana videos on YouTube...that may have played a role in things, too, lol.


----------



## Barakiel

FuelTV used to have these skits for fake action sports I loved as a kid.






"I'm a rugbug, I was BORN to crush pile!"

(I like those parody of skate stoppers they have too )


----------



## Steve French

solutionx said:


> What does pretty gang mean, just curious. I'm actually working on writing a bitcoin miner algorithm for my quad core gaming laptop. Curious how many bitcoins I can create per day with it.


Pretty gangsta/gangster? My one Russian friend always says it. As this guy appeared to be Russian himself and potentially a gangster, I felt it fit.

I must admit to being quite ignorant towards bitcoin and bitcoin mining. My understanding was, that it is a very time and resource consuming method of either producing new bitcoin or checking past transactions, and this was somehow profitable. And I connected that to an image of a massive room of dedicated computers mining away in an attempt to make a bit of change. And of course, I had to find some foreign national or ethnicity to run that shady room in my head.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'd really like to know how many other families are there like mine. Social incompetency and lack of confidence to such extreme extent in every single member of the family.

If we're rare then it means it's not my fault I am like this.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I don't know why elitist dbags put such a high value on IQ scores. Last time I checked many researchers with abnormally high IQ's still didn't accomplish much when they were alive because of how ahead of time their theories were, people thought they were insane until 50 years after they have been dead.

Second, if you take a look around, I guarantee you that you can name at least 10 (stupid) people off the top of your head that are doing much better in life than you. Stupid, _rude_ douchey people at that.

Don't mind me. I'm being a bitter mess right now.


----------



## fluorish

Feeling frustrated and shaky.
Really would love an account on here where I can remain anonymous. Otherwise I suppose I’ll just stop coming on this site. And go to the other crap social anxiety forum.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

acidicwithpanic said:


> Stupid, _rude_ douchey people at that.


I have found that to be a formula of success. If not THE formula of success.


----------



## SparklingWater

I came back to use the blog thingy as a journal, but I like to edit and add to my entries far too often during the day for that to be practical so I'll start using my Evernote again. It's good I came back though cause I remembered I wanted to do some video/audio journals for myself at one point. Think that'll really really help with the issue I'm currently working on in therapy. (I get really... stopped up talking about myself. Writing is far easier, but talking about myself makes me shut down. Childhood blah blah blah lol so that'll be great practice for me.) Anywho was good stopping by SAS. Til we meet again!


----------



## EarthDominator

Is _c^2 x c^5= c^10_ or _c^2 x c^5=c^7_?


----------



## jolene23

EarthDominator said:


> Is _c^2 x c^5= c^10_ or _c^2 x c^5=c^7_?


I think it's c^7. But I'm not an expert.


----------



## Kevin001

EarthDominator said:


> Is _c^2 x c^5= c^10_ or _c^2 x c^5=c^7_?


_c^2 x c^5=c^7_


----------



## EarthDominator

@jolene23 @Kevin001 @karenw

It was c^7 after all, but thanks for the help.


----------



## EarthDominator

karenw said:


> It's been a while 0


That was the easiest part till now:










But after a while, this became easy as well, it's just a matter of practice with math.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yup neck pain again. /sigh. Basically never ending drip torture.


----------



## KotaBear96

Natalie Portman


----------



## EarthDominator

karenw said:


> We
> 
> Maths was my fave at school but I've not needed it much now. Is that Advanced level?


Well it's certainly not beginner's level...I'm actually not sure what level it is on.


----------



## Lohikaarme

crimeclub said:


> I think your grocery list consisted of:
> 
> -Milk
> -Eggs
> -Bread
> -One handful of a**





Pete Beale said:


> Yeah, we know the bloody truth.
> 
> :wink2::laugh:





Fever Dream said:


> In the future, you should probably refrain from fondling the buns at your local grocery store until after you've purchased them.


Your comments made me laugh. Thanks


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lohikaarme said:


> Your comments made me laugh. Thanks


I bet you accidentally got two handfuls of *** today didn't you!? :wink2:


----------



## Cascades

I think I'm going to start going some meet up groups (SA related and at least one regular group) and actually go. I also want to trial a kick boxing class. I can't get better or make friends if I don't put myself out there. I need to change. This year, I need to change.


----------



## love is like a dream

Lohikaarme said:


> As I was grocery shopping today my hand accidentally grazed some guy's butt. I bolted to the next aisle before I could observe his reaction. Lmao.


lol you are very innocent and very female. the only thing about you that isn't nice is that you're a mod.


----------



## Steve French

I'm tired. I went to bed an hour early and that seems to have caused me to get up two hours early. Could never nap well though, unless I was blasted on reefers or liquor. Got things to do anyways I suppose. Somebody started at like 7am on the bike. Can't abide the sort of twisted work ethic in this country where everybody goes from 5am to 7pm.


----------



## Dissonance

I guess I've been away long enough.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Dissonance said:


> I guess I've been away long enough.


oke


----------



## forever in flux

Cascades said:


> I think I'm going to start going some meet up groups (SA related and at least one regular group) and actually go. I also want to trial a kick boxing class. I can't get better or make friends if I don't put myself out there. I need to change. This year, I need to change.


Indeed, do it! Joining an SA group helped me a lot. Not so much overcoming my SA generally but finally meeting people IRL who understood where I was coming from and could actually relate to me, instead of the usual patronising but well-meaning advice you get to just 'put yourself out there'.

I met some great people from all walks of life. I also made some close friends that I still hang out with today. The relief of being able to 'be yourself' around someone who gets it lessens my SA greatly, I feel most 'normal' when I'm amongst my own kind so to speak.

Good luck


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

forever in flux said:


> Indeed, do it! Joining an SA group helped me a lot. Not so much overcoming my SA generally but finally meeting people IRL who understood where I was coming from and could actually relate to me, instead of the usual patronising but well-meaning advice you get to just 'put yourself out there'.
> 
> I met some great people from all walks of life. I also made some close friends that I still hang out with today. The relief of being able to 'be yourself' around someone who gets it lessens my SA greatly, I feel most 'normal' when I'm amongst my own kind so to speak.
> 
> Good luck


This. Do it!

Btw Flux, the food I was in about yesterday was










Bloody hell 4 a g g o t s and pays (peas)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

That link is censored. :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

If you edit the name to anything else it will still show the picture.


----------



## Rhythmbat

i'm just half listening to my friend on the phone right now... is like he's talking in loops about how great he will be with his idea and how the country is going to realize how bad everyone is, but he is not really doing the right things i tell him he has to do, he's devianting into really complicated procedures and awkward ways to do things that are on top of it very expensive. i'm f****** tired. but at least if i pretend that i'm listening he will look for more things for me to work in.

f*** my life...


----------



## loneranger

FedericoC said:


> i write about my fantazise notes


Bienvenido, amigo. Nice to have someone from Argentina.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> That link is censored. :lol


No idea why.

I've eaten soooo many 4 a g g o t s in my time :O


----------



## Chevy396

Just looked up what transmission is in my pickup (because I have to replace it) and it's the same transmission they use in the Hummer H1, and it's the evolution of what they used to put in the big muscle cars back in the 60's. This really turns me on for some reason. Basically I have a muscle car that can pull a 5th wheel across the country and barely notice you're pulling anything and drive through ditches like they're nothing. What more can you ask for?


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> Pretty gangsta/gangster? My one Russian friend always says it. As this guy appeared to be Russian himself and potentially a gangster, I felt it fit.
> 
> I must admit to being quite ignorant towards bitcoin and bitcoin mining. My understanding was, that it is a very time and resource consuming method of either producing new bitcoin or checking past transactions, and this was somehow profitable. And I connected that to an image of a massive room of dedicated computers mining away in an attempt to make a bit of change. And of course, I had to find some foreign national or ethnicity to run that shady room in my head.


No, I get it now. I think I must have read it wrong. And you're pretty much right, lol. I imagine there are many farms(mines?) like that in Russia. It looks like with my laptop I will be able to make about $100/month with it running in the background, although I'm not sure if TV streaming will work at the same time. I guess it's kind of like earning interest on a bank account, you're not going to turn it down, right? I've got this machine I paid $1,000 for and it can pay for it'self in a year.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's been so hot recently. I could jump in the lake at the end of February.


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It's been so hot recently. I could jump in the lake at the end of February.


i hope it NEVER gets hot here. the summer here is something i dread (very hot). i live in africa so, you imagine..


----------



## Chris S W

A work colleague said working with me was a blessing and cool. I didn't expect that. I thought he would have thought the opposite if anything. But he is a bit eccentric.


----------



## Chevy396

My dad's whole life is one big web of lies that I don't want to touch because I don't want to see how gross the spider at the beginning of it is.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## truant

geraltofrivia said:


> I'd really like to know how many other families are there like mine. Social incompetency and lack of confidence to such extreme extent in every single member of the family.
> 
> If we're rare then it means it's not my fault I am like this.


My family is pretty extreme. I have 8 siblings. We don't all have anxiety, but we all have mental disorders. There's definitely a genetic component.


----------



## Chris S W

I desperately hope I see her again before the end. I want to tell her the truth.


----------



## tea111red

Wth....spelling a name right for years and now suddenly spelling it wrong?


----------



## tehuti88

(Not replying to the other user because now I know who they are and based on their previous account histories, they're worth ignoring. No biggie.)



SparklingWater said:


> Yea. I really dislike that nonsense. I work with mentally ill people and when I share anything about my lifelong struggles with anxiety it becomes 'well you're not taking medication so it can't be that bad' or 'you're working so you must be ok' or "you look normal." They just brush it aside. It's like wtf you dont know my years of avoidance, terror, anxiety, feelings of suicide, my life of trauma and abuse and my story, poverty, near homelessness, living with my parents, watching the world pass me by, isolation, my bad experiences with medication. People just see oh she's working now, not therapy for 4 years (twice a week in the last year) to be able to function in the world. It's a damn shame, but I've learned people's illness sometimes makes them vaguely narcissistic or unempathetic. When you're consumed by your own suffering it's hard to imagine others suffer as well. Sigh, whatever helps them cope I suppose.
> 
> I actually remember watching KUwtK years ago and she was talking about her shyness. I remember thinking she had bad anxiety cause I recognized her experience as similar to mine. But hey money and opportunities takes all the pain away I guesss. /s


I forgot, I need to hide my angry posts behind spoilers so I don't irk people too much by subjecting them to my crap.


* *





My comments were about one celebrity and one really stupid Yahoo! article, not about anyone on this site, and anyone who knows me here knows I'm completely against the stupid-*** "who has it easier" crap. I've never criticized ANYONE here for being able to work or have relationships or whatever, and in fact I often stand up for them (even though I often get told that my life is easy-peasy, ironically enough). My posting history is there for everyone to see. Good on the users here for twisting it around to look like I'm insulting them, though. Wouldn't expect any less!

Maybe if the article had mentioned just plain "anxiety," I wouldn't have gotten so pissed. But nope, they had to use the phrase _crippling anxiety_. *I didn't even say this person can't really have anxiety.* My point is that that author and that celeb have no clue what _crippling anxiety_ really is. Um, it's CRIPPLING.

We're going to make some assumptions about my personal character and why I posted what I did? Okay, some explanation to clear things up a bit. I'm bitter because the mental health system failed me, repeatedly. Meds just made me fat and groggy. (Oh, I get made fun of for that first one, too. Regularly.  ) As for therapy? I had years of it, as a teen and again as an adult. It didn't help me "function in the world"; it only made me worse. My last two therapists outright gave up on me. (I could go into painful detail but why bother. Again, it's in my posting history.) The last one knew I'm suicidal, but indirectly blamed me for the suicide of another client (who was in the support group, which had no room for me) because I was taking up precious therapy time that could have gone to her instead. (Therapy time which the psychologist started out my treatment by saying was MY time and MY time only. She reassured me of that, BTW, because I was sobbing my eyes out, apologizing for wasting her time.) Then she said I should be _happy_ that now somebody who needs it more (because I wasn't getting any better) would get my therapy time. And she said I don't have it so bad (despite being friendless and isolated for the past 20+ years) because at least I have a roof over my head and can buy books to read. Super!

So yeah, I'm spiteful when a celebrity who can appear on TV without any difficulty, and travel around the world, and flash her midriff to her millions of adoring fans, decides to skip one fashion show because of her "crippling anxiety." While I'm sitting here at home with only my parents (who I rely on along with SSI which I need to travel long distance to have reviewed every three years, because I have no therapist and I'm unable to drive or work) for the past two decades, no friends IRL since the Nineties, and only one online friend who I'm too afraid to e-mail for months because nobody else has ever been able to put up with my fear, and even on this site--*the only ****ing site where anyone has noticed me in a positive fashion in 18 years online*, everywhere else I'm flamed or utterly ignored--people hate me (and stalk me, and impersonate me, and troll me--I have a +1GB folder full of screencaps of proof) and think I'm just a snob.

Not even any more access to therapy. (Twice a week! I _wish_ I could've had therapy twice a week... :sigh I was supposed to get 45-75min. every two weeks, but was lucky to get a half hour a month. When I wasn't getting cancelled on at the last minute. But even that was too much to ask for. Since 2012, I have none. I have to vent on this forum full of people who loathe me, instead.) Also dealing with physical health issues. Plus comorbid mental disorders, both diagnosed and undiagnosed. And likely to kill myself when my parents aren't around anymore (I'm 41, so they're getting on there) because what else can I do? I have no life skills, no resources, no support system, and no one else to turn to.

...But _do_ go ahead--criticize, make assumptions about, and judge me (hey, everyone else does!) for "making fun" of some poor downtrodden celebrity who gets all the positive affirmation, financial, mental health, and emotional support she needs, but her anxiety is so _crippling_ she might need to skip a fashion show. And here I was, being so cruel to her. However will I get to sleep tonight? :roll

Oh, that's right. Alone and crying. Like always. (And unlike her.) Thank you, SAS! Never change.




I have absolutely *nowhere* else to vent about anything that hurts or bothers me, not even to a therapist, and my _crippling anxiety_ makes me want to avoid these arguments that try to make me out to be the bad guy, so I'm going to be making more use of the ignore list from now on. Maybe some others here should put me on theirs as well since they find my "nonsense" so offensive. Kendall is a big girl who can take care of herself and my comment will never even register on her radar; but the last thing I want to do is hurt the people here the way I've been hurt most of my life. I'm not even being sarcastic, there.

*Tools--User CP--Settings & Options--Edit Ignore List--Add A Member To Your List--Save Changes* Voila, I'm forgotten.

(And yes, I'll remember to use the spoiler tags from now on so people know what crap posts of mine to avoid. My bad.)


----------



## SplendidBob

That was, unexpected.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> i hope it NEVER gets hot here. the summer here is something i dread (very hot). i live in africa so, you imagine..


Oh, wow. I never would've guessed you live in Africa. I'll take this heat any day. Now that I think of it, you're the only one that I know of on SAS from Africa.

That is one funny kid. xD


----------



## EBecca

using words is difficult. Why can't I just communicate directly through abstract thoughts? :bah


----------



## Cascades

forever in flux said:


> Indeed, do it! Joining an SA group helped me a lot. Not so much overcoming my SA generally but finally meeting people IRL who understood where I was coming from and could actually relate to me, instead of the usual patronising but well-meaning advice you get to just 'put yourself out there'.
> 
> I met some great people from all walks of life. I also made some close friends that I still hang out with today. The relief of being able to 'be yourself' around someone who gets it lessens my SA greatly, I feel most 'normal' when I'm amongst my own kind so to speak.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks  I don't think it's going to magically cure me but if I could meet people who understand that I have SA and relate to others, it would definitely help. I can't make friends sitting at home.. :/ It's great to hear you still speak and hang out with some, I hope I can do the same.


----------



## SparklingWater

@tehuti88

So... I got this notification and was going to ignore it, but who knows maybe it'll do some good. Tehuti, I've been reading your posts for more than a decade.

There's nothing I can say to you that will make you not feel attacked, victimised, feel like people loathe you, hate you, troll you, whatever because that's your way of chronically viewing the world. It doesn't always seem to fit the facts imo, but I respect that's what you feel, truly believe and how you experience life. It just is what it is and I won't bother to attempt to give a different perspective on that.

However, I will say this- you don't get to define crippling anxiety. How people do things "without any difficulty..." how would you know? Justify your spite however you want, but you're still attmpting to invalidate her anxiety by telling me how bad your life has been. Period. Mental health issues don't care how much money you have or the outer circumstances of your life. You may be more likely to be in poverty (and good for her that she was born into a family with money,) but we all know how ****ty crippling anxiety is. How life limiting. Money or not.

And you covertly do it once again with your "oh you wish you could go to therapy twice a week" attempt to invalidate someone's experience bc look how easy they have it with therapy, you have it so much worse. You don't know how ****ing long it took me to get to a place where I could even begin to think about therapy and how long it took to find practically free therapy from phd students cause that's all I can afford. I'm not going to some $250 psychotherapist, I find students and let them practice on me and I do what the **** I have to to make it work for me.

So lets be honest. You're being invalidating under the guise of poor me I have it worse in the world. I believe you your life has been ****ty. Mine has as well. But the invalidating by way of assuming and comparing is still a ****ty thing to do. It's ok, we've all been ****ty at times. I have as well. But don't fool yourself that you're not attempting to invalidate people's experience. Cause that you definitely are. No matter how ****ty your life has been.

You want people to believe you, your feelings and inner experience (that they can't see but have so crippled you,) so doing the opposite to someone else is... yup you guessed it ****ty.

Your posts don't upset me at all, but block me if that's best for your self care.


----------



## mt moyt

lol i cant deal


----------



## llodell88

my computer is so slow it won't do anything. i know the dude who hacked my computer was probably doing something to the sound now but i dont know if i did something to make it worse or what. there's a thing on the lower right corner that says "are you having sound problems" open the audio troubleshooter" that won't go away and it's covering stuff i need to click on and i open the troubleshooter and its stuck on "detecting problems" for long enough that i don't think it's going to move on.

i couldn't do my hits on mturk that require audio recording and he did something to a high paying survey i was trying to take where everytime i selected the bubble indicating my age it also clicked the next bubble "yes" automatically next to where it asked "do you have any hearing loss?".


i tried to send myself some screenshots to my email that i took with my phone of the picture of the windows login screen that he changed it to - another picture inside a cave. i never got the email even though i sent it twice.


----------



## tea111red

Am 
I
really
alive


----------



## tea111red

God? Hello?


----------



## Rachel NG

tehuti88 said:


> My comments were about one celebrity and one really stupid Yahoo! article, not about anyone on this site, and anyone who knows me here knows I'm completely against the stupid-*** "who has it easier" crap. I've never criticized ANYONE here for being able to work or have relationships or whatever, and in fact I often stand up for them (even though I often get told that my life is easy-peasy, ironically enough). My posting history is there for everyone to see. Good on the users here for twisting it around to look like I'm insulting them, though. Wouldn't expect any less!


Your comments were directly about a celebrity and no one expects her to actually read or care about what you wrote, but your comments were also indirectly about many people here who might. You were being dismissive about her anxiety problems because she doesn't outwardly look affected enough to you, she still makes money and still goes out into public in "revealing" clothes (nice **** shaming thrown in too). There are absolutely people who suffer horrible anxiety but have to go to work everyday, and in fact there's a question I see here posted often which is "should I tell my boss/coworker/friends I have anxiety?" Reading your post the answer would be "no, because you don't have it".



SparklingWater said:


> However, I will say this- you don't get to define crippling anxiety. How people do things "without any difficulty..." how would you know? Justify your spite however you want, but you're still attmpting to invalidate her anxiety by telling me how bad your life has been. Period. Mental health issues don't care how much money you have or the outer circumstances of your life. You may be more likely to be in poverty (and good for her that she was born into a family with money,) but we all know how ****ty crippling anxiety is. How life limiting. Money or not.


And in this case, she was forced to miss important work events due to her anxiety. If that's not the definition of a disability then I don't know what is.


----------



## fluorish

tea111red said:


> God? Hello?


PREtty much this


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I get dangerously close to contacting her at times and I'm tired of feeling this way.

I can't bring myself to block all forms of contact, delete all the media memories from my phone and etc.

I'm torturing myself and she has such control over me.

I hate feeling like this. This is exactly why she was the first person I'd bothered with in real life for so many damn years.

I hate, truly hate falling out with people. 

I wish I didn't need people at all.

She told me "you need me more than I need you", and she's damn right. I'm a needy, lonely as **** person, and this **** never ends.


----------



## Chevy396

The best smoked brisket I've ever had is made just down the street from me. I think this may be heaven, or at least a lever higher in hell than it was last year which gives me hope of reaching heaven soon.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I think I just marked everything as read on Tapatalk and now i'm getting only 4-5 results when I click on New Posts.

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Been having avoidant thoughts today about attending the meet tomorrow, but after a nap I just said to myself I have to do this. Checked the site and noticed the woman I met at the other meet has decided to go to it after I suggested it to her.

Also, been nosing on facebook and noticed that "her" has changed the surname on her secret FB account.

Just something little like that ****s with my head and makes me think it could be some way of her letting me know she's still around. She hasn't blocked messaging either. Sigh.


----------



## Chevy396

I really need to learn how to close better when a girl flirts with me in person. Just thinking back to all the times when I could have gotten laid, but I didn't know how to close. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I really miss being so young that I could do a line of coke, a line of H and smoke a blunt all in one evening without having to worry about having a stroke or a heart attack. I guess I know how I can end myself in style if I ever have to resort to trying that again.

I mean, I'm happy enough right now only being able to use opiates with no stimulants ever again, but there is something lacking in my hacking skills without even Adderall.

I used to be able to code for days at a time, but now it's just sorta boring. Maybe I can get my skills back naturally without stimulants. I sure hope so. Without my coding skills my ego takes a huge hit.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Just have to trust Him.


----------



## tehuti88

Today this was posted in the sub I no longer feel welcome posting in (behind a spoiler only because I don't want to clutter the page, read right to left)...


* *

















































I can't stop crying looking at it. I wish every sad lonely person and thing could be loved. :crying:


----------



## riverbird

Tomorrow will be one year since my cat passed away. I miss him so much. That little bugger was definitely my soul cat.


----------



## rockyraccoon

riverbird said:


> Tomorrow will be one year since my cat passed away. I miss him so much. That little bugger was definitely my soul cat.


:hug


----------



## firestar

Finally finished teaching my cat how to fetch his toy on command. He can already sit. He's practically a dog now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ugh, I want more episodes of Black Mirror. It's gonna be awhile.


----------



## SplendidBob

_23/02/2018, 7:14 pm - Rob:_ Oh, sports bredren? And I heard u put a nail through your scrotum and wasps went in?

_23/02/2018, 7:16 pm - Rob:_ No need to feel ashamed. Done it many times. Got hundreds in my scrotum

_23/02/2018, 7:18 pm - Friend: _Sunday eves bruh? and yes to the wasps 

_23/02/2018, 7:19 pm - Rob:_ Yup. I will bring a special device to get the wasps out

_23/02/2018, 7:19 pm - Friend: _Your mouth?

_23/02/2018, 7:21 pm - Rob: _I'm almost falling off the treadmill

_23/02/2018, 7:21 pm - Friend:_ So aroused you can't run straight
_
23/02/2018, 7:21 pm - Rob:_ But was going to offer my own scrotum as host
_
23/02/2018, 7:23 pm - Rob: _Strategies for scrotum to scrotum xfer

_23/02/2018, 7:24 pm - Rob:_ A new approach for sure
_
23/02/2018, 7:24 pm - Friend:_ Bridge or tunnel?

_23/02/2018, 7:24 pm - Friend: _Or teleportation? Quantum approach

_23/02/2018, 7:25 pm - Rob:_ Generally they only need a new pouch and will make their own way across

_23/02/2018, 7:26 pm - Friend: _Seasonal migration

_23/02/2018, 7:28 pm - Rob: _They become parasitic after a year or two, can't survive outside
_
23/02/2018, 7:29 pm - Rob: _And it works both ways
_
23/02/2018, 7:29 pm - Rob: _That's why I need your scrotal wasps

_23/02/2018, 7:31 pm - Friend:_ That last one is a sentence I don't think has ever happened before in the history of mouths

"that's why I need your scrotal wasps".


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> Today this was posted in the sub I no longer feel welcome posting in (behind a spoiler only because I don't want to clutter the page, read right to left)...
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop crying looking at it. I wish every sad lonely person and thing could be loved. :crying:


I prefer older cats. Don't like kittens much. Kittens have too much energy and are crazy. They'll scratch you too. I prefer cats that are at least 2 years old. Mature, chubby felines are the best.


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> I prefer older cats. Don't like kittens much. Kittens have too much energy and are crazy. They'll scratch you too. I prefer cats that are at least 2 years old. Mature, chubby felines are the best.


I prefer them when they're a bit older but not much. Little kittens are so high maintenance and needy. Our last cat we adopted when he was around six months so he wasn't quite so little. Adored how fat and fluffy he got. (We have to keep an eye on the weight of our current cat though, since she's on asthma medication and could get diabetes. They want her to lose weight. :sigh )

I wish I had it in me to adopt much older cats, but I hate the thought of them dying sooner. The last time I was at the pound there was one there that was seven years old...broke my heart. :crying: I think the sign said the owners gave it up because they had a new baby in the house.


----------



## loneranger

How to make more money?


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> I prefer them when they're a bit older but not much. Little kittens are so high maintenance and needy. Our last cat we adopted when he was around six months so he wasn't quite so little. Adored how fat and fluffy he got. (We have to keep an eye on the weight of our current cat though, since she's on asthma medication and could get diabetes. They want her to lose weight. :sigh )
> 
> I wish I had it in me to adopt much older cats, but I hate the thought of them dying sooner. The last time I was at the pound there was one there that was seven years old...broke my heart. :crying: I think the sign said the owners gave it up because they had a new baby in the house.


It is true that older cats will die sooner but a lot of indoor cats live to be age 15 or more. So 7 is kind of like age 40 in human years.


----------



## AffinityWing

I've been trying to fix my iPhone for quite some time now, after having issues with the battery causing it to constantly shut down (even on fully charged percentage), but I ended going from just needing a new battery to an entirely new display after accidentally making it so that nothing was able to be seen on the screen. 

Now I replaced the screen and everything seems to be working fine, except the cruddy home button where I can barely manage to re-attach the ribbon cable and keep it in place. :fall Don't tell me this needs to be replaced too! Of course after all this hassle I would have just opted to entirely replaced the phone to begin with, but I don't think Apple would have still done anything for me, considering it's been fiddled with before. (jailbroken).


----------



## Flora20

I hope I can get over this cold fast :/ can't afford to be sick...


----------



## Steve French

I'm feeling a bit lost lately. Got too much on my plate. I'm awfully weak to get set astray so. I need a kick in the arse.

I can't remember what gets me going usually. There have been a lot of drug and alcohol epiphanies. Maybe I should get just ****ing wasted tonight. Strangely enough, I often find myself thinking fairly clearly with a muddled head from a hangover.


----------



## EarthDominator

Stopping to ask for advice here on SAS, since apparently I'm only annoying people with it. And I rather keep everything to myself, than that I annoy people with my problems.

Doesn't mean it isn't making me sad though, but that doesn't matter.. :sigh


----------



## llodell88

EarthDominator said:


> Stopping to ask for advice here on SAS, since apparently I'm only annoying people with it. And I rather keep everything to myself, than that I annoy people with my problems.
> 
> Doesn't mean it isn't making me sad though, but that doesn't matter.. :sigh


same feeling.


----------



## Chevy396

I feel like kratom has saved my life multiple times, and I should give it a shout out...

I smoked cigarettes for 20 years, didn't do much cardio, sat at the computer writing code, ate poorely and just generally wrecked my cardiovascular system by the time I was 30. Kratom has always been there for me when I make changes for the better in my life. It helped me to stop snorting heroin and other painkillers. It got rid of the withdrawal and let me at least be able to sleep through the horrible cravings.

Then when I was in California I made the mistake of doing some meth for the first time in about a decade and had a heart attack. Kratom was there to help with the painful exhausting recovery and may have kept things from being much worse. It relaxes you and lowers your blood pressure and heart rate, so it's good for your heart if you have those problems.

Then I had a stroke in Colorado from Valium withdrawal and it helped in the same way. I also broke my back during the seizure from it, so this was even more painful, and my doctors don't like to help my pain because I have an old history of drug use.

Without kratom I don't think I would have made it this far. And all anyone can tell me is how bad it is for me and how it is an addiction that I should quit. ****ing morons don't even know what it is half the time. I used to get so mad when they would refuse to treat my pain at the ER, but now I just say **** it and go make an extra big dose of kratom extract. It's expensive, but that's life for a sick person.


----------



## SplendidBob

@solutionx just about to make a kratom post 

I combined 8g of red borneo and 4g of triuvium (never tried that strain) and got some weird empathetic effects. I also became unusually disinhibited and sent a friend a weird thank you message on whatsapp and might have posted some weird **** on here (lol). Very unusual.

I also decided I had a weird therapy style breakthrough which may, or may not have been bull****.

Later, I took a highish dose of pregabalin because kratom stops me sleeping (I get a weird stimulant effect after the initial relaxation) and went totally mad, and ofc memory loss as always from pregabalin.

Upshot is:

1. Apologies anyone for any weird posts
2. The "clever moustache trim" idea wasn't too bad (but wtf Bob man).
3. Fell asleep on hot water bottle eventually, got a blister on my shoulder

Actually half of this is due to the pregabalin, which is very benzoish w.r.t. memory and stuff.

--------

I am a lot more cautious re kratom than you I think (cos opiods gonna opiod), but we agree in its legit uses..

1. Def has value in long term pain
2. Def has value in opiod withdrawal
3. I would argue it has value as an emergency antidepressant too (in the same way benzos work as an emergency anti anxiety)

For treating mood / anxiety would n't use other than as per case 3 above. It's one of those things that is a lot better than certain other things / conditions, but carries risk in itself, and people need to tread carefully.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Why can't they just hire me on junior wage... I just want the job pleaseeee ughhhhhhh


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> @solutionx just about to make a kratom post
> 
> I combined 8g of red borneo and 4g of triuvium (never tried that strain) and got some weird empathetic effects. I also became unusually disinhibited and sent a friend a weird thank you message on whatsapp and might have posted some weird **** on here (lol). Very unusual.
> 
> I also decided I had a weird therapy style breakthrough which may, or may not have been bull****.
> 
> Later, I took a highish dose of pregabalin because kratom stops me sleeping (I get a weird stimulant effect after the initial relaxation) and went totally mad, and ofc memory loss as always from pregabalin.
> 
> Upshot is:
> 
> 1. Apologies anyone for any weird posts
> 2. The "clever moustache trim" idea wasn't too bad (but wtf Bob man).
> 3. Fell asleep on hot water bottle eventually, got a blister on my shoulder
> 
> Actually half of this is due to the pregabalin, which is very benzoish w.r.t. memory and stuff.
> 
> --------
> 
> I am a lot more cautious re kratom than you I think (cos opiods gonna opiod), but we agree in its legit uses..
> 
> 1. Def has value in long term pain
> 2. Def has value in opiod withdrawal
> 3. I would argue it has value as an emergency antidepressant too (in the same way benzos work as an emergency anti anxiety)
> 
> For treating mood / anxiety would n't use other than as per case 3 above. It's one of those things that is a lot better than certain other things / conditions, but carries risk in itself, and people need to tread carefully.


I've been thinking about experimenting with making beer from kratom tea. I'm a little worried that it will create some kind of poisen, but surely it would just end up being like taking kratom with a little alcohol. Seems like it would be perfect for SA.

I'm also working on a kratom extract soap product since it is a very powerful anti-bacterial. It seems to be really good for your skin and hair too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It sucks that I have to wait until next Friday to get that punching bag. But at least delivery is free and I didn't have to deal with idiots who don't reply to your messages on Craig's list or Kijiji. And there are no extra parts to buy on top of it, so technically I saved more buying new than from a particular.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Third meet with a new group done.

I'd say about 13 people turned up.

I stayed until the end again. Was close to 4 hours chatting to everyone.

The host was a top bloke.


----------



## SplendidBob

solutionx said:


> I've been thinking about experimenting with making beer from kratom tea. I'm a little worried that it will create some kind of poisen, but surely it would just end up being like taking kratom with a little alcohol. Seems like it would be perfect for SA.
> 
> I'm also working on a kratom extract soap product since it is a very powerful anti-bacterial. It seems to be really good for your skin and hair too.


Heh, well opiods and alcohol, it would have a kick for sure lol.

Tea never worked for me at all. For kratom to have any effect for me it has to be on an empty stomach, any food kills the effect. Tea just seems to create a really mild sedation without any of the mood effects. It might work for pure pain relief though (under which circumstances the less recreational the better).

I tried kratom for SA at a NYE party. Took it before I went, drove there (there is like half an hour delay or whatevs before it kicks in as you know), suddenly though while everyone else was on their first beers, I was very clearly drugged. Kratom slows my thinking makes me a bit spacey, and pro social, but because I felt so impaired it made me more anxious.


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> Third meet with a new group done.
> 
> I'd say about 13 people turned up.
> 
> I stayed until the end again. Was close to 4 hours chatting to everyone.
> 
> The host was a top bloke.


Good stuff 

This is a SA specific group?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The effort I went through to get that url to work with this forum without it ****ing it up... It doesn't like certain reddit image links I guess.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> Heh, well opiods and alcohol, it would have a kick for sure lol.
> 
> Tea never worked for me at all. For kratom to have any effect for me it has to be on an empty stomach, any food kills the effect. Tea just seems to create a really mild sedation without any of the mood effects. It might work for pure pain relief though (under which circumstances the less recreational the better).
> 
> I tried kratom for SA at a NYE party. Took it before I went, drove there (there is like half an hour delay or whatevs before it kicks in as you know), suddenly though while everyone else was on their first beers, I was very clearly drugged. Kratom slows my thinking makes me a bit spacey, and pro social, but because I felt so impaired it made me more anxious.


Yeah, you'd probably have to mix it with some sort of stimulant so that you don't get tired. I have done speedballs before and it completely wipes away all your worries and anxieties and you become a new outgoing person, but not annoying like a tweaker. Of course this was some pretty powerful stuff, but the same concept works on a smaller scale.


----------



## Chevy396

The drug companies are really pushing anti-psychotics lately. There is this Rexulti ad on TV saying it's for depression along with your anti-depressant. They also prescribe it sometimes for anxiety. If your doctor and therapist decide, they can also make a court order saying that if you don't take it they can send you to the mental hospital. They tried to do this to me for no real reason, maybe because I admitted to past drug use, but I never had any psychotic episodes or anything. The medical world is getting crazy from listening to all these money hungry drug reps. This is one of the more dangerous medications out there, but they are more than happy to hand it out like candy because it doesn't make you feel good.


----------



## Lohikaarme

tehuti88 said:


> Today this was posted in the sub I no longer feel welcome posting in (behind a spoiler only because I don't want to clutter the page, read right to left)...
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop crying looking at it. I wish every sad lonely person and thing could be loved. :crying:


That is adorable. :smile2:


----------



## Steve French

My face is becoming lean again with all the weight I've lost recently. Well, only a bit more than ten pounds, but on my frame that makes quite a difference. It's nice. I find it correlated with attractiveness. Well, in a man. Not that I find men attractive. Just myself. Right? Probably in a woman too, but due to higher body fat, not quite skeletor pronounciation.


----------



## Chevy396

How does this idea sound... A private business school that is free, including food, dorms and health insurance for people trying to get away from an abusive situation.

You don't have to pay for the school up front, you simply pay a tax on any income that you make while living there. It would be a hands on approach to learning by starting an actual business and making a living with the assistance of an entrepreneur teacher. If you are unable to start a profitable business you would have to leave, with some assistance with getting SSI or a job and an apartment. You would also get better access to start up funding with the help of the school.

I wonder if anyone has done this before and if it would be profitable.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## loneranger

I feel I have Depression and Social Anxiety and my conservative upbringing is forcing me to be social..


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

They're working me at 5:30 in the morning there days next week. First time they're working me at a different time.


----------



## Crisigv

I want peanut butter


----------



## funnynihilist

Crisigv said:


> I want peanut butter


I just bought the "all natural" kind but I haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## funnynihilist

When what _used_ to _excite you does not, like you_'_ve used up all your allowance_ of _experiences._


----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

funnynihilist said:


> I just bought the "all natural" kind but I haven't had a chance to try it yet.


Hopefully it's good


----------



## Bearyfluffy

It's 5:52pm, I have no idea what to eat for dinner. I don't feel like cooking, maybe I'll just make myself a PB&J.


----------



## loneranger

I can't believe hollow women exist. I mean that don't cry, don't care, gets drunk, parties all the time, insults and uses men and all only to make money. 
This woman especially!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Well, that was weird. Seems like SAS just crashed and logged everyone out.


----------



## CNikki

Not sure why I'm so jaded...


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I don't have to wait until my birthday.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I thought that friendships were supposed to be a joyous occasion.

In my case, keeping myself from getting too attached to her (due to her moving soon, along with her idiosyncrasies which can be stressful for her to manage) is hard.

Really, REALLY hard.



Crisigv said:


> I guess I don't have to wait until my birthday.


Is it bad that I already know what you were referring to when you wrote that?

 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I hope it works out. It doesn't appear to tho.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I guess I don't have to wait until my birthday.


:hug


----------



## cybernaut

Gotta love awkward first encounters.


----------



## alienbird




----------



## tea111red

Overdosing on these vitamin packets to see if it'll get my brain to work better, lol.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm almost tempted for them to keep at it and just give me an excuse to tell myself **** it, I don't care that a vocal minority of people hate me and will take any chance they can to tell me so (usually in the most chicken**** ways possible), I'm going to speak up whether they like it or not.

The two problems are, 1. I _do_ care, how do I move past that?; and 2. would it make any difference at all? Honestly, and I know this sounds bigheaded of me, the only good reason I see to stand up for myself anymore is that I'm trying to stand up for people like myself, too, who might not otherwise have a voice. But those other people are almost always so quiet...do they exist? Do they care? Or do even they hate me, too?

I just want this pain to mean something, to matter. If I'm going to have to keep going through it anyway, it could at least matter.

And it seems like the only time friendly people ever notice my existence is when I'm standing up to the unfriendly people... -_-

...

In other news...


* *





I just saw this thread elsewhere:



> *You ever feel like all the good ones are taken?*
> 
> I'm only 23 and already feel like this. I'm short, skinny, and look like I'm 16 so not a whole lot of confidence. It takes me a lot just to talk to a girl in person. Even more to get their number or Snapchat or something. And every time I'm even remotely interested in someone they have a bf. Tried tinder and such but I never get any matches, maybe like 5 but they're not my type. Theyre either ugly/fat or have kids which isn't my thing. I can't just lower my standards. I can't help who I am and am not attracted to and unfortunately I'm like a 5 who's only attracted to 8+. And if I magically do get a date or find someone who seems interested in me they ghost me. Every ****ing time.
> 
> So yeah just starting to give up tbh.


I understand not being attracted to someone, even if it makes you hypocritical; that's not the part that drew my attention. Not even that cute "I NEVER get ANY matches, well, I do get a few but they're not my type" is what drew my attention. What drew my attention is the title, combined with the description of which women _aren't_ taken.

It's nice to know that merely if someone isn't attracted to you, it means you're not one of the _good ones_. :serious: I guess I can start randomly treating people like trash now and live up to what I am.


----------



## C808

i am miserable:afr


----------



## llodell88

im really curious if these instagrams are fake or this hacker took over them or he just changed the ip address or what.

people keep talking to me acting like they are experts on computers. someone gave me their number and offered to help because they had a job in computer support but they didn't even know about how a website has an ip addres so i didn't bother with him.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This forum is boring again.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tea111red

I hope they work. 

@tehuti88

You are awesome. :hug


----------



## Ai

... It seems like every therapist in my area that accepts my insurance is affiliated with a Christian organization that uses "faith-based techniques" as part of their programs... Why.

Why?

I am not Christian.

I mean, ya'll do you... That's cool. 

But I am not interested in church service, good news, or irrelevant-to-me platitudes about predestined journeys. I'd just like to, you know... not hate myself.

Please and thank you.

Sigh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I am going to be like this forever.


----------



## Ai

tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this thread elsewhere:
> 
> I understand not being attracted to someone, even if it makes you hypocritical; that's not the part that drew my attention. Not even that cute "I NEVER get ANY matches, well, I do get a few but they're not my type" is what drew my attention. What drew my attention is the title, combined with the description of which women _aren't_ taken.
> 
> It's nice to know that merely if someone isn't attracted to you, it means you're not one of the _good ones_. :serious: I guess I can start randomly treating people like trash now and live up to what I am.


You're one of the great ones.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> @tea111red
> 
> I hope they work.


I guess I feel a little less brain dead. I want to feel turbocharged, though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

llodell88 said:


> im really curious if these instagrams are fake or this hacker took over them or he just changed the ip address or what.
> 
> people keep talking to me acting like they are experts on computers. someone gave me their number and offered to help because they had a job in computer support but they didn't even know about how a website has an ip addres so i didn't bother with him.


I believe in older versions of web browsers the I.P address was shown at the bottom of window when loading the website. I think is still there if hover mouse cursor near bottom of window in some browsers when loading a website. Sometimes website loads quickly, so might not be able to see it.

But can type in "Netstat", then press enter in Command Prompt to see the I.P address of websites you are connected to.

Hackers change I.P address via using what is called a proxy server. Or many proxy servers in many countries daisy changed via using custom software. Police usually have hackers working for them that can trace back through the daisy chain using tracing software.

Some might use internet cafes (or free wifi sites) to change location, I.P address.

Proxy servers are used to get around blocks people put in place, like only can view things in say US or another country only. Or if at work and can't get past the firewall blocking some websites (that IT personal at a businesses put in place). They then use a proxy server to view those websites. Proxy servers are the worst kept secret.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I guess I feel a little less brain dead. I want to feel turbocharged, though.


Sometimes can be a reaction to certain food ingredients like wheat and soy (common ingredients in most man made foods bought in say a supermarket). In addition, it can also cause anxiety issues too.

I noticed they only had this type of blood test for food reactions in Australia since mid 2000's. They test against many foods to find out what you react to and cost's hundreds to do. They give you a diet to follow to prevent food reactions.

First indicator of this happening is feeling tired a few hours after eating, as the body is fighting the food reaction.


----------



## Barakiel

I wonder if it’s a bad idea to practice ollies without moving, or at least going very slow.


----------



## llodell88

ANX1 said:


> I believe in older versions of web browsers the I.P address was shown at the bottom of window when loading the website. I think is still there if hover mouse cursor near bottom of window in some browsers when loading a website. Sometimes website loads quickly, so might not be able to see it.
> 
> But can type in "Netstat", then press enter in Command Prompt to see the I.P address of websites you are connected to.
> 
> Hackers change I.P address via using what is called a proxy server. Or many proxy servers in many countries daisy changed via using custom software. Police usually have hackers working for them that can trace back through the daisy chain using tracing software.
> 
> Some might use internet cafes (or free wifi sites) to change location, I.P address.
> 
> Proxy servers are used to get around blocks people put in place, like only can view things in say US or another country only. Or if at work and can't get past the firewall blocking some websites (that IT personal at a businesses put in place). They then use a proxy server to view those websites. Proxy servers are the worst kept secret.


Interesting, I didn't notice that in any of the browsers I tried, wouldn't know what to look for with command prompt anyway. So if they wanted to make it look like a verified account (celebrities, etc.) was posting pictures they never posted they could do something like that? I talked to the guy I know involved and that's what he said, if you're seeing stuff that other people aren't seeing, then it's like a fake site with the wrong ip address, similar to how they make fake looking sites of banks, etc, to steal your credentials...that was my understanding anyway.

But he said the pictures were on his computer, and that they load funny but the only way they could do that is through isp hacking or something like that or if they had direct access to his network "which I'm almost certain they don't" he said.

he also told me something weird about facebook being compromised or hacked and that it got covered up and he didn't like talking about it because it drew attention to him in another convo i had. Well IG is owned by facebook, don't know if that is relevant to what's going on, just something I realized all of a sudden lately.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Good stuff
> 
> This is a SA specific group?


This ones a mental health talk group, so people with all sorts of different **** going on lol.

Found this was better than the SA meetup group because people were more talkative.

I think I might have already got all I can get from both these groups though tbh, but will still attend. I don't really find them challenging SA wise tbh and while I enjoy speaking to some people, others are harder to talk to due to lack of desire.

I come away thinking how much I need to just get a damn job, place, and put myself on dating sites tbh.

I'm not coming away feeling like I've done much. I don't really feel like I've achieved anything and I come away worrying about my age and how I should have done more years ago. Getting lots of thoughts of regret.

The woman from the SA meet didn't turn up either and I'm still thinking about "her" and how no one I've met compares to her. Never felt tired being around her (when things were going well) and she did so much for me.

I still don't know where the **** to begin when I start the counseling sessions so might do what you suggested and just talk about her. **** knows what 6 sessions of talking about anything will do though tbh. lol

I've spoke about her at the SA group and the group yesterday but it's not done anything to make me feel any ****ing better.

Anyway, there's a book meet at the SA group I'm going to sunday. You basically read the book then discuss it, but I'm just going because it's a chance to meet people.

I'm not a reader and can't be arsed to read the book. It's a bloody amazing book but I think it will be a bit grim and books can set my emotions off big time and leave me feeling drained. I don't fancy reading about war torn Afghanistan tbh.

There's a new meetup group as well with a meet going down Wednesday, but I don't fancy playing scrabble with people tbh lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

tehuti88 said:


> Today this was posted in the sub I no longer feel welcome posting in (behind a spoiler only because I don't want to clutter the page, read right to left)...
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop crying looking at it. I wish every sad lonely person and thing could be loved. :crying:


It got better!


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I can get a haircut today or tomorrow.


----------



## Chevy396

Watching an old episode of The Walking Dead from back when it was still good. It's weird though because the video quality looks to me like I used to look at TV from the 80's or 90's. It's amazing how much video quality has progressed in the last few years. Now it's all so real looking that it looks fake.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm thinking about how it makes me laugh when I get up suddenly and still have the reflex of checking if I'm gonna trip on my wire while wearing Bluetooth headphones. Old habits die hard lol.


----------



## wmu'14

At the library right now. This lady next to me is chewing her gum so irritably loudly. Thinking of moving from her.................


----------



## CNikki

Trying to distract myself from physical pain and apparent anxiety. It worked for a little while.


----------



## SplendidBob

Neck has been really numb today, also extending down into my arm. Time to harass doctors again for the 99th time. I would be irritated if it wasnt so ****ing boring now.


----------



## Steve French

Sitting here with a hangover is a hell of a way to spend a day. Feel awful, can't think straight. Wasteful. I'm not moving forward.


----------



## loneranger

Bored and depressed


----------



## Chevy396

llodell88 said:


> im really curious if these instagrams are fake or this hacker took over them or he just changed the ip address or what.
> 
> people keep talking to me acting like they are experts on computers. someone gave me their number and offered to help because they had a job in computer support but they didn't even know about how a website has an ip addres so i didn't bother with him.


That's a legit URL in the picture. It says instagram.com as the first part of the URL, there is no way to cover up a fake URL unless they hacked your actual browser and installed an add-in. Not very likely because what would be the point? Just to show you some fake instagram photos?

That's actually fairly hard to do and it would take some real commitment to make everything come together like that. Chances are you are being paranoid. Sorry.  I know how sucky paranoia feels, but there are ways to treat it if you can admit to yourself that you're paranoid.


----------



## Rhythmbat

i put myself to work, actually work, for the first time in 4 months. it feels good to be accomplishing something and see it take form but my head hurts terribly, maybe i should take it with calm.

is starting to rain. i will watch it, is my favorite thing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

llodell88 said:


> Interesting, I didn't notice that in any of the browsers I tried, wouldn't know what to look for with command prompt anyway. So if they wanted to make it look like a verified account (celebrities, etc.) was posting pictures they never posted they could do something like that? I talked to the guy I know involved and that's what he said, if you're seeing stuff that other people aren't seeing, then it's like a fake site with the wrong ip address, similar to how they make fake looking sites of banks, etc, to steal your credentials...that was my understanding anyway.
> 
> But he said the pictures were on his computer, and that they load funny but the only way they could do that is through isp hacking or something like that or if they had direct access to his network "which I'm almost certain they don't" he said.
> 
> he also told me something weird about facebook being compromised or hacked and that it got covered up and he didn't like talking about it because it drew attention to him in another convo i had. Well IG is owned by facebook, don't know if that is relevant to what's going on, just something I realized all of a sudden lately.


It is a little popup strip when cursor is near the left corner of bottom of browser. Usually says "Connecting to...(insert I.P address here)". In older browsers there was a bar at the bottom where it displayed this. In later versions of browsers they removed this bar.

Most celebrities online tweets, etc is done by people working for them. Rarely is it done by a real celebrity, unless maybe from say a webcamera, etc proving it was them.

The pictures might have a redirect (redirect to another website when click on them). Most good virus programs (not free versions) should stop this happening.

As far as I know, a fake website uses a different website address, but same content. If put website address into google, you should see the many copy websites out there with different website addresses.

Businesses don't publically announce things like hacking, as it ruins their business and lose investors.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I wonder if I'm the only girl that uses Old Spice deodorant. xD


----------



## Kevin001

So much for getting a haircut.


----------



## roxslide

Aw, seems like my cat really missed me while I was on vacation. He's been all over me and purring nonstop since I came back. :mushy


----------



## Persephone The Dread

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I wonder if I'm the only girl that uses Old Spice deodorant. xD


It's good quality, and cheaper than equivalent female stuff because all female stuff is more expensive, so I don't blame you. On the other hand it is an expensive brand imo.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I wonder if I'm the only girl that uses Old Spice deodorant. xD


I use Brut Original or Endurance, as lasts 24 hours.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

roxslide said:


> Aw, seems like my cat really missed me while I was on vacation. He's been all over me and purring nonstop since I came back. :mushy


Awwww. :mushy


----------



## Msterling222

Thinking about my tattoo I'm getting this week !! I can't wait


----------



## Ai

It doesn't matter


----------



## funnynihilist

Life is so boring


----------



## llodell88

solutionx said:


> That's a legit URL in the picture. It says instagram.com as the first part of the URL, there is no way to cover up a fake URL unless they hacked your actual browser and installed an add-in. Not very likely because what would be the point? Just to show you some fake instagram photos?
> 
> That's actually fairly hard to do and it would take some real commitment to make everything come together like that. Chances are you are being paranoid. Sorry.  I know how sucky paranoia feels, but there are ways to treat it if you can admit to yourself that you're paranoid.


Nope, not paranoid. Like I said the account could be a fake one that he made up. I don't really think it is but anyway. Yeah it is legit URL but the DNS server changes it to an IP address, I still think it could be a fake site but i have no clue. Do you really have a background in cybersecurity? I mean it's like the ip address that is the actual website, not the url? the url being a name like "instagram" just makes it easier for the common user.

I was really paranoid, cus who wouldn't be paranoid from that stuff? He was deliberately doing stuff to induce paranoia, I said that like coming here to bang on my window and posting knives on my computer. I took antipsychotics because I was desperate, even though I know it's real and at that time I could tell I did have something wrong with me which was making me overreact but still...didn't help.


----------



## loneranger

Why is my life is about dealing with either fair-weather or fake friends and living in a "nursing home"? This is why I'm back on this site.


----------



## llodell88

ANX1 said:


> It is a little popup strip when cursor is near the left corner of bottom of browser. Usually says "Connecting to...(insert I.P address here)". In older browsers there was a bar at the bottom where it displayed this. In later versions of browsers they removed this bar.
> 
> Most celebrities online tweets, etc is done by people working for them. Rarely is it done by a real celebrity, unless maybe from say a webcamera, etc proving it was them.
> 
> The pictures might have a redirect (redirect to another website when click on them). Most good virus programs (notversions) should stop this happening.
> 
> As far as I know, a fake website uses a different website address, but same content. If put website address into google, you should see the many copy websites out there with different website addresses.
> 
> Businesses don't publically announce things like hacking, as it ruins their business and lose investors.


Ok thanks, I'm finally getting good answers to this stuff, yeah i thought you could hack the dns and make the url redirect to a different site. i dont see an ip address in the lower left corner though, that's the interesting about about the antivirus, i usually always hear "you don't need a paid" one. He put some jokes on my computer about how I don't have firewall which is also something I used aversion of and none of them helped. On that Jeong Darae's profile, it still says /?taken-by:jeong.darae the same as her IG handle though, I know the pictures are stuff he uploaded though, the account is not verified though it could be just one he made up to look real. On the other hand I really think that beatburgerjae's profile is real even though it's not verified because I've seen posts here and there on the fan forums I go to where people post about his posts. ALTHOUGH he does make fake posts on the forums about his fake postings regularly still, there's just too many pictures on it and it looks real.

The celebrities are all verified and they still have fake posts.

I thought that jeong darae profile is maybe fake that he made up because she has weird posts from the beginning.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I haven't been eating properly this week and I've also been sleeping a lot more erratically, so I've kind of been alternating between lots of generalised anxiety/jumpiness and this spaced out daze.


----------



## roxslide

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I wonder if I'm the only girl that uses Old Spice deodorant. xD


Nah I used to use that all the time. In fact right now I have some men's deodorant on. I try to use the natural deodorant mostly now though because I'm worried about the possible health issues linked to antiperspirants, but sometimes I still go back to it.


----------



## mt moyt

wow im soo tired. could fall asleep right now. wtf is going on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perkins

Anxiety, anxiety, anxiety!


----------



## Steve French

I got all stoned a minute ago and picked up the guitar. You know, I always associated the drug with the instrument, both with myself and in culture at large. Damn though, she's kind of ****ing hard to play when I'm stoned. Can't remember what the hell I'm doing half the time. Fun to play and sounds good though. Maybe that's it.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm surprised that some people like the look of dirty terra cotta pots. I do not!


----------



## Wanderlust26

Perkins said:


> Anxiety, anxiety, anxiety!


Reminds me of my college days!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's good quality, and cheaper than equivalent female stuff because all female stuff is more expensive, so I don't blame you. On the other hand it is an expensive brand imo.


Yea, it's a sneaky marketing scheme. Nothing wrong with some Old Spice, though. It's got a nice, strong smell. 
@roxslide lol :laugh: Well, it is cheaper than buying feminine products. That's for sure. 
@ANX1 I can honestly say, I haven't heard of that brand. :b Old Spice lasts me 24 hours, too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Motion


----------



## llodell88

why are people so stupid

why even bother having an opinion


----------



## Tetragammon

Gotta get up in less than 6 hours but I'm not even tired. ****.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@llodell88

You're welcome. 

I believe can make a redirect with javascript. Javascript opens windows outside the browser. To add javascript to images you use flash.

A firewall is only as good as the settings that are on.

I have found free versions of antivirus programs not as good as paid versions.

@PurplePeopleEater

But spray many times to make it last 24 hours.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I randomly cut my hair, ended up pretty uneven as usual and had no plan in mind. Looks pretty **** and I look about 13 or something. Still apathetic.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

That was weird...


----------



## llodell88

nothing works


----------



## Crisigv

I'm so sick of living in this house. Our family has been together like this for too long. None of have our own lives. I'm going crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

Just had to pull a staple out of my uncle's toe.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> I'm so sick of living in this house. Our family has been together like this for too long. None of have our own lives. I'm going crazy.


There's no escape without a good job, money. 

Well you can escape, but it's always temporary.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

@Kevin001

Small paper staple or one of those giant *** cardboard ones? :O


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> @Kevin001
> 
> Small paper staple or one of those giant *** cardboard ones? :O


Small ones lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

God how fantastic it would be for me to just drop dead right here right now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Crisigv said:


> I'm so sick of living in this house. Our family has been together like this for too long. None of have our own lives. I'm going crazy.


I'm in a similar situation, kind of. Not happy living here anymore.
I still have a year and a half to go and then I'm on my own again.

can't wait.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This is best girl

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3KEoMzNz8eYnwBC34RaKCQ/videos


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Thank you for changing my avatar.


----------



## Chevy396

Discovering Curiosity Stream. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I don't get why I got bombarded with 5 stupid questions. I swear my question/intention was clear. If I wanted to toss the aloe pups why would I ask what size they need to grow to before removing them? And then this other person told me if I just want to grow the parent plant by itself, I can remove and discard the pups whenever. Well no ****, Captain Obvious. Who doesn't know that. -_-


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I hope The Beast from the East doesn't **** up the transport network, causing this meet to be cancelled sunday. Heard it will get worse the weekend.

It's taking place at a Marriott hotel that's pretty ****ing fancy. I can pretend I'm rich for a couple of hours, before being crushed by reality again when I leave. lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

Pete Beale said:


> I bet you accidentally got two handfuls of *** today didn't you!? :wink2:


What's a girl to do if the buns were ever to situate themselves in an unfortunate position again?


----------



## Chevy396

I can't believe I just grew the balls to send that. Now I'm going to go hide or something.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lohikaarme said:


> What's a girl to do if the buns were ever to situate themselves in an unfortunate position again?


>


----------



## harrison

I think these bipolar meds make me feel a bit out of it lately - and a bit tired. I felt the same way a few days ago when I saw a GP I know, she had to do a new mental health plan for me. They always have to ask if you're thinking of harming yourself - and I can honestly say I never have. My problems have been caused more by mania than deep depression.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lohikaarme said:


> What's a girl to do if the buns were ever to situate themselves in an unfortunate position again?


If are in the butter section of supermarket.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*harrison*

Mate, not good that the meds are making you feel out of it. :sigh


----------



## Kevin001

Former teacher asked if I could recommend her any friends for a job I said I'll see......poor thing doesn't know I don't have hardly any friends lol.


----------



## llodell88

reformatted computer again, same old pictures on those sites, although I haven't seen any of hint of someone being remotely connected to it yet.


----------



## llodell88

my print screen button isn't working...and i just reformatted.


----------



## BackToThePast

And just like that, I'm in danger of losing my job. Once again, social anxiety pervades the one area where I felt I could be successful.


----------



## Chevy396

llodell88 said:


> my print screen button isn't working...and i just reformatted.


Just a random glitch/bug. Every computer gets them eventually with daily wear.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> @*harrison*
> 
> Mate, not good that the meds are making you feel out of it. :sigh


Yeah, normally it wouldn't bother me too much but I'm also very tired today - not sure what's going on. I'll be okay mate - hope you're doing okay.


----------



## SplendidBob

tantalus.


----------



## roxslide

Thinking about dying my hair or cutting it all off again... but I kind of like the Emily the Strange look I've currently got going on... hmm.

I was thinking another pixie, possibly with some shave designs similar to Ruby Rose's cut but more feminine. 

Or I could bleach the bottom half of my hair and dye it pastel coral or pink. I'd like to do green but green never comes out, if I ever do green again I've got to commit or cut it all off because it was a nightmare getting it out. (Both times)

Or maybe a buzzcut. Why not. I'm pretty sure I will cave and do this by the end of my 20s...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, normally it wouldn't bother me too much but I'm also very tired today - not sure what's going on. I'll be okay mate - hope you're doing okay.


Sorry to hear that you feel tired today. 

Ok. 

Sort of ok, but a lot of stressful things going on in my life with my sick loved one at the moment. 



roxslide said:


> Thinking about dying my hair or cutting it all off again... but I kind of like the Emily the Strange look I've currently got going on... hmm.
> 
> I was thinking another pixie, possibly with some shave designs similar to Ruby Rose's cut but more feminine.
> 
> Or I could bleach the bottom half of my hair and dye it pastel coral or pink. I'd like to do green but green never comes out, if I ever do green again I've got to commit or cut it all off because it was a nightmare getting it out. (Both times)
> 
> Or maybe a buzzcut. Why not. I'm pretty sure I will cave and do this by the end of my 20s...


Sounds like a Cyndi Lauper type of haircut.


----------



## dragneel803

I'm currently thinking about how badly my procrastination is going to build up tomorrow. Also, thinking how this may be the last week I get to see the person I like, my lab TA.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish I didn't find out that about them :blank


----------



## Memories of Silence

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Thank you for changing my avatar.


You're welcome.


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder if most people actually comprehend what kind of money they are turning down when they decide to ignore a business offer. I know I have offered to partner with people on projects that will net enough money to make some major life changes like new houses and cars. I never mention how much any specific project is supposed to make, because if they can't figure that out on their own then they probably aren't taking it serious anyway, but it's enough that I usually end up feeling relieved they didn't take it.


----------



## llodell88

so now on hyunmq's ig i see a picture of a guy in a mostly bare room at a desk at an apple computer. There's two pictures and a book propped up agains the wall on the other side of the room. Back in the corner on the same side you can see books sitting on this shelf like thing. He's holding up a picture of a guy wearing a black hat to cover his face and there's a few comments. One says "at least you are not alone" Caption 1:30 AM

Next captioned picture: 11:11 The guy at the desk is gone. You can see the edge of a small couch or bed or something on the side of the room in this picture too. The room is small, white and bare.

Next captioned picture. 2pm. The guy is still gone. You can see one of the books in the corner says "enore" https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=E-nore.

Then there are pictues of pictures that he posted on his instagram on the desk. pictures of pictures. one is a drawing inside a blank book. another is just a picture of a famous painting that I forgot the name of. Someone was using it as their avatar here on SAS and a big, white "L" was written on it but I think the hackers did that. One is scribblings on what looks like a big, white ashtray. There are lots of pictures of scribblings on his instagram. I see a red bookmark with some text on it that can't be read.

The three posts before that say "lover man", "rich man", then a picture of a guy's bulge in a suit and I've been seeing those crotch pictures a lot too.


----------



## Chevy396

The best laid plans turn into lies,
When you're looking down from the sky.
You never know who's heart is pure,
Until you've died.


----------



## llodell88

this yogurt and granola is good


----------



## tehuti88

Lohikaarme said:


> It got better!



_Fukumaru = blessing, good fortune, good luck; happiness, blessedness, joy_

I can't stop crying as I read this. :cry


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Well it's cold. And do you know how I feel about cold?


Freaking cold! How else would I feel about cold? :bah


----------



## fluorish

Iv had an at home job for far too long. I am feeling dissociated with the outside world -_- what do I do to solve this situation.


----------



## llodell88

Ef...I thought if I reformatted all my bookmarks would miraculously still be there but no I just have the ones from 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## 3stacks

I think today or tomorrow is finally the day that I should do what I should have done a while ago. Also whats with people that say they care about you but never message you or just ignore you I think they just say it to make themselves feel better and put on an image that they are nice people.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I just ****ed something up.


----------



## Nick Attwell

My partner; as par the usual


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> I think today or tomorrow is finally the day that I should do what I should have done a while ago. Also whats with people that say they care about you but never message you or just ignore you I think they just say it to make themselves feel better and put on an image that they are nice people.


I hope you're not talking about what I think you're talking about mate! :frown2:

I'm up for meeting you in real life mate for a chat if you ever need to do that.

Tbh the best thing to do with sites like these is to try and use them as a tool to get better and nothing else. People here are too bogged down with their own issues sometimes, to give you what you want need from them. Having SA makes this even worse.


----------



## llodell88

fell asleep and woke up at 7 12 am. much better, maybe i can keep this up


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's warm enough to have windows open. :yay


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's warm enough to have windows open. :yay


I can't wait until I can do that to reduce the cabin fever effects


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's funny how this man that works at my store is named Maynard. Everytime I think of his name or hear his name, the first two things that come to mind is the singer from Tool/A Perfect Circle and mayonnaise.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Scrub-Zero said:


> I can't wait until I can do that to reduce the cabin fever effects


Yeah, it's nice.  It's only 52 degrees F, but it feels warm after the last few months, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, it's nice.  It's only 52 degrees F, but it feels warm after the last few months, lol.


:O

You leave windows open at those temperatures? It's 50F in here and I'm cold with windows closed. :afr


----------



## SamanthaStrange

geraltofrivia said:


> :O
> 
> You leave windows open at those temperatures? It's 50F in here and I'm cold with windows closed. :afr


Put some clothes on. >


----------



## SofaKing

I know that someday I'll have a chest clutching heart attack, but I won't be lucky enough for it to happen alone at home where I can just die as peacefully as possible without imposing on others. No, it'll be in a crowded airplane proceeded by vomiting, bowel evacuation, and causing the plane to divert ruining everyone's travel...and I'll remain conscious throughout until I pass in the ambulance on the way to the hospital.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, it's nice.  It's only 52 degrees F, but it feels warm after the last few months, lol.


Haha, at that temperature, I'm outside wearing short lol. It's around 32 here.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't let my mind hold me back....or what others think hold me back.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

SamanthaStrange said:


> Put some clothes on. >


Wool socks is what I need. Or even better, one of those warm wooly slippers.


----------



## Chevy396

"You never know just how you look through other people's eyes."


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I thought you were leaving. :lol


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> I hope you're not talking about what I think you're talking about mate! :frown2:
> 
> I'm up for meeting you in real life mate for a chat if you ever need to do that.
> 
> Tbh the best thing to do with sites like these is to try and use them as a tool to get better and nothing else. People here are too bogged down with their own issues sometimes, to give you what you want need from them. Having SA makes this even worse.


I was but it turns out I couldn't go through with it anyway I don't have the guts. Yeah I suppose we could meet one day when I'm not so anxious. Yeah its true people do have their own issues to deal with. Thanks for helping me again.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I now have a cold, on top of the weather predictions that will probably **** up transport this is the worst timing. I hope it mostly goes away by this weekend...


----------



## tehuti88

It looks like, unless I'm willing/able to sit here and keep telling it to wait an hour, Windows will no longer let me put off this stupid ****ing Creators Update. :sigh


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> I was but it turns out I couldn't go through with it anyway I don't have the guts. Yeah I suppose we could meet one day when I'm not so anxious. Yeah its true people do have their own issues to deal with. Thanks for helping me again.


My cousin hung himself. Undiagnosed mental health issues and in and out of Winson Green like a yo yo did it.

I could never put my folks through that. I've put them through enough already.

You're too young to feel the way you do and you're thoughts about your appearance etc are your brain BSing you.

I see plenty of young men who're less attractive than you with lovely young women. There is hope for you!

****, I wish I was your age again because I know now I had so many BS thoughts.

You need to put yourself out there more mate while you're young. You don't want to end up like me ffs.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> It looks like, unless I'm willing/able to sit here and keep telling it to wait an hour, Windows will no longer let me put off this stupid ****ing Creators Update. :sigh


Two hours.

Let the blue screens commence. :bah


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Two hours.
> 
> Let the blue screens commence. :bah


There should be an option to delay for a week or so as well I think? And also you can turn off windows update. I looked it up though and apparently Windows 10 removed the old option but there are some things you can do:

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/turn-off-windows-update-in-windows-10


----------



## roxslide

Ok I think I'm going to bleach my hair in a couple of hours, it's currently soaking in coconut oil. Still can't decide what color to choose for the color melt. I'm tempted to do grey but I have done gray before and it made me look really sallow (stupid asian genes). I think maybe I will see how it bleaches and just think about it some more.

edit: lol I spelled grey/gray both ways in the same sentence


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> There should be an option to delay for a week or so as well I think? And also you can turn off windows update. I looked it up though and apparently Windows 10 removed the old option but there are some things you can do:
> 
> http://www.thewindowsclub.com/turn-off-windows-update-in-windows-10


I've been delaying it since October...today it popped up and let me delay it for an hour but the regular option to delay it for a week was grayed out. :sigh Figured I may as well do it. (Performance in Flash games has been suffering lately and I wondered if that might be related. Wouldn't put it past them.)

I worry about security issues if I turn it off completely...just wish they'd get rid of all the bugs before they release these things.

I had zero problems with Windows 10 before they came out with the original Creators Update. The really stupid thing is, it has no features I have any use for. :roll


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> I now have a cold, on top of the weather predictions that will probably **** up transport this is the worst timing. I hope it mostly goes away by this weekend...


Well that sucks. Have tried First Defence? IME It works well if you catch it early enough. Even a couple of days in it can stop things progressing further and lessen the overall time you're ill.

Do you take Vitamin D3? I rarely get colds since I started supplementing with that. 5,000IU 'Healthy Origins' brand, was £12 for years supply last time I looked.

I noticed you post in that thread about Splendidbob that you were off to the big smoke. Is that a gig or more adventures on the underground?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

forever in flux said:


> Well that sucks. Have tried First Defence? IME It works well if you catch it early enough. Even a couple of days in it can stop things progressing further and lessen the overall time you're ill.
> 
> Do you take Vitamin D3? I rarely get colds since I started supplementing with that. 5,000IU 'Healthy Origins' brand, was £12 for years supply last time I looked.
> 
> I noticed you post in that thread about Splendidbob that you were off to the big smoke. Is that a gig or more adventures on the underground?


I got it from my brother who has had it for weeks (he had some weird thing where he lost his voice before as well though which I seem to have missed,) I'm just hoping it ends quicker and kind of annoying it didn't happen sooner so it could possibly be over by now.

I haven't tried that, I actually never usually do anything for colds though I did try some lemsip over Christmas (small amount to avoid what happened last time where I made a cup full and that stuff is disgusting whatever the flavour,) and that helped a lot. We should have some left, but I'm not sure where it is now though.

As for vitamins I take a multivitamin every now and then (depending on what I'm eating,) I can't swallow pills so I chew it though and I'm not sure what impact that has on its effectiveness, also not sure what's in it vitamin wise. I've been eating pretty **** lately as well so that probably didn't help.

And yeah although there may be underground adventures too since one of these stations is a bit unpredictable so may have to go to another. I like it when I end up on the bakerloo line it's so empty even at peak times, compared to other lines where you're sardine canned in. Also it has this weird old look (may now be getting it mixed up with another line I rarely use,) and some of the seats are arranged not in a straight line. But I won't be going on that one this time.


----------



## Chevy396

I don't know what else there is for me to do in order to prove to the people I care about who I really am/what I'm all about. I suppose if a person can't see they real you then they don't deserve your love. *shrugs* What else can I do?


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> As for vitamins I take a multivitamin every now and then (depending on what I'm eating,) I can't swallow pills so I chew it though and I'm not sure what impact that has on its effectiveness, also not sure what's in it vitamin wise. I've been eating pretty **** lately as well so that probably didn't help.
> 
> And yeah although there may be underground adventures too since one of these stations is a bit unpredictable so may have to go to another. I like it when I end up on the bakerloo line it's so empty even at peak times, compared to other lines where you're sardine canned in. Also it has this weird old look and some of the seats are arranged not in a straight line. But I won't be going on that one this time.


Vitamin D is actually a hormone, the guy who discovered it assumed it was a vitamin and it's stuck since then. It's essential for health. Low levels are linked with various mental health problems, viruses, cancer, bone health and plenty more. Many in the UK are deficient in it, especially if you spend a lot of time indoors during summertime, or wear suncream when out in the sun - it blocks the skin from creating vitamin D from cholesterol. The Healthy Origins brand is a small liquid gel capsule, so you could chew and swallow it if it's a problem, although I find gel caps very easy to swallow.

Even when I was mostly eating junk food and drinking often I still didn't get ill, even when most of my office of exercising, health-conscious folk got ill. So it's really powerful stuff. Ideally you need to take it with the co-factors vitamin K2 (Life Extension brand is good VFM & quality) and magnesium (malate has high bioavailability and doesn't irritate the gut).

Cool, hope you feel better by then. Have fun. I hope it isn't anything to do with that dreary black & white weirdo in the hotel room.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

forever in flux said:


> Vitamin D is actually a hormone, the guy who discovered it assumed it was a vitamin and it's stuck since then. It's essential for health. Low levels are linked with various mental health problems, viruses, cancer, bone health and plenty more. Many in the UK are deficient in it, especially if you spend a lot of time indoors during summertime, or wear suncream when out in the sun - it blocks the skin from creating vitamin D from cholesterol. The Healthy Origins brand is a small liquid gel capsule, so you could chew and swallow it if it's a problem, although I find gel caps very easy to swallow.
> 
> Even when I was mostly eating junk food and drinking often I still didn't get ill, even when most of my office of exercising, health-conscious folk got ill. So it's really powerful stuff. Ideally you need to take it with the co-factors vitamin K2 (Life Extension brand is good VFM & quality) and magnesium (malate has high bioavailability and doesn't irritate the gut).
> 
> Cool, hope you feel better by then. Have fun. I hope it isn't anything to do with that dreary black & white weirdo in the hotel room.


Oh wait for some reason it didn't click what vitamin you were talking about. Yeah it's likely I'm low in that considering my lifestyle.

Also thanks and no lol, I'm not that big a fan of either of their music actually (there were two,) I just like a couple of songs. But now that you mention it link time 


























Not ruling out that I'd see them live though if they were around (seperately cause they're not part of the same act lol,) but haven't heard enough to say.


----------



## Chevy396

I've never said that I can't feel love anymore, just that every time I let myself love someone they end up tearing my heart out and swallowing it whole. So I don't really believe that it exists, unless someone proved it to me. I think that is very far from someone being disillusioned about love. But maybe not. Maybe if I expect nobody to love me for who I am, they aren't going to love me, but so far it's the other way around. I have always been the one who gets dumped, the one who gets cheated on, the one who takes the blame. That's love. But in my experience love never gets reciprocated. They have said they love me, but in the end it's just a lie. The point is, I don't expect to fall in love again, but it would be wonderful and amazing if I did, especially if it was reciprocated for real.


----------



## Chevy396

I don't like to show when I'm in pain. I feel like it will manipulate people into feeling bad for me if I do. I am experimenting with changing this though. So, nobody please assume that just because I'm not showing pain that I care any less. I hurt just like anybody else who cares about someone who doesn't care about them. So please don't rub it in.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I learn to stop reaching out to her now because she never responds. It is obvious I am annoying her. Irritating her. Maybe she even sees it as harassing. It is her way to tell me this by not replying. The next time I run into her in person when I stop trying to reach out to her, she always tells me she was expecting me to contact her. That she was waiting for my texts and never got my texts. Like I promise her I will reach out to her. It is very obvious she is juggling social options. It looks like her attempts at other social options kept failing. She ends up reverting back to me as her only social option. I am the last resort. Just like I am with most people. I am tempted to just bite the bullet and **** my pride. If I do not, keep my pride, I end up sitting around at home alone with nothing to do. Is social pride really worth it in all of this? At the end of the day, maybe striving for the best overall outcome is the best path to take.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Yay, icy pops.


----------



## Steve French

I find ritalin just so damned unpredictable. I can't always accurately gauge how it's going to effect me. I take a day off or take it on an empty stomach instead of after a meal and it feels like it hits me completely differently. Like after three, four days in a row, 20mg is quite good. If I take a weekend break, I'll be too speedy from the same 20mg. I suppose I could take it every single day, but it doesn't always coincide with a bit of drinking or exercise and those other things I like to do. And I worry about the effects of being on the stuff all the time. I guess most drugs with noticeable effects are like this for me though. It's just usually not been so noticeable because I was trying to get high, not be productive.

I suppose I might just have to micromanage. Everything that goes in, everything that comes out. Strict scheduling, all the time.


----------



## roxslide

Ok currently bleaching my hair. Kind of worried my hair won't lift as high as I wanted it to be. I guess if it doesn't, I have two choices... cut it all off or dye my ends a darker color than originally planned. I'm pretty sure if I bleach my hair again it will fall out lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope I can get done with my bloodwork and be home by 10 Friday.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

geraltofrivia said:


> Wool socks is what I need. Or even better, one of those warm wooly slippers.


I don't like wool, expect in coats maybe. It tends to be itchy (except with more expensive merino, apparently). We (unusually) had jumpers at school that were partly wool, perhaps because it was so far north in the UK, I think our long socks may have been wool as well. When it snowed or rained, everyone was supposed to wear their duffle coat outdoors. But that did not always happen, and wet wooly jumpers also tended to smell unpleasantly when you went into a heated classroom.

For the past few years, we have had very mild winters here. With the cold weather recently, I have been wearing thick tights underneath, long socks (but not wool I don't think), and my sheepskin boots indoors. And layers of long-sleeved t-shirt/jumpers. Do you not have central heating in your home, or anything?

Oh and I happened to see an episode of Top Gear yesterday where they go to the Utah Desert, including the famous Bonneville flats. It's very striking how quiet and empty all the roads were (zero other traffic), along with the vast landscape all around. Must be a nice place to live, in some ways. Of course there are quiet and thinly populated areas of Britain as well, on a much smaller scale. Even if overall it's arguably becoming an increasingly squalid and overpopulated country to live in.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

LydeaCharlotte said:


> I don't like wool, expect in coats maybe. It tends to be itchy (except with more expensive merino, apparently). We (unusually) had jumpers at school that were partly wool, perhaps because it was so far north in the UK, I think our long socks may have been wool as well. When it snowed or rained, everyone was supposed to wear their duffle coat outdoors. But that did not always happen, and wet wooly jumpers also tended to smell unpleasantly when you went into a heated classroom.
> 
> For the past few years, we have had very mild winters here. With the cold weather recently, I have been wearing thick tights underneath, long socks (but not wool I don't think), and my sheepskin boots indoors. And layers of long-sleeved t-shirt/jumpers. Do you not have central heating in your home, or anything?


We do, it's just not that cold. It will get too hot if I turn it on. The solution as rightly pointed out by Samantha would be to wear something warmer for which I'm too lazy :grin2:

Also about the wool thing, I'm not sure if I've had actual wool clothes. Pretty much any cloth that is warm and fluffy I call it wool. lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

tehuti88 said:


> _Fukumaru = blessing, good fortune, good luck; happiness, blessedness, joy_
> 
> I can't stop crying as I read this. :cry


:squeeze


----------



## Lohikaarme

Someone actually asked me why I'm not married yet today. Roflmao


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Gotta love it when cute Tinder matches' messages are already off to a bad start. ***** I was drawn to you because you looked like a baby-faced Kristen Stewart, but how tf am I supposed to reply with your introductory "hi "? :huh ughh


----------



## llodell88

5:07 am

I've been up close to an hour. Sleepy. And I really don't think it's a coincidence my print screen is broken today of all days when I've been posting screenshots of stuff all over the internet. Stuff people probably don't want me showing to people, especially on forums with professionals. All my other keys are fine.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Unsustainable


----------



## llodell88

this taco soup is basically chilli


----------



## mt moyt

i'd like to create a poll for people who dont use SAS, asking them if they have ever come across this site before.
I wonder if people do come across this place if they dont have mental problems.


----------



## genuris

id like to die


----------



## DamonFields

I'm thinking about video games.


----------



## genuris

dont care


----------



## Lohikaarme

Oh dear, my video card seems to be disintegrating.


----------



## Karsten

Rachel NG said:


> Oh yeah let's make fun of people who are opening up about their mental health issues and who could actually bring awareness to these topics.


I agree.

*EDIT* Damn that was a week ago. I have to remember to skip to the current page.


----------



## jolene23

I love the sound of snow crunching under my shoes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://neuroinstincts.com/are-wome...isorder-psychopathy-similar-in-relationships/

Pretty sure I should have ran from her when she told me that it feels like she has "50 different personalities."

...

Or whenever she jokes about wanting to strangle her cat. I am not kidding around, she actually told me this. "gulp"


----------



## tehuti88

God I didn't know it was so difficult to just change my stupid desktop.



Karsten said:


> I agree.
> 
> *EDIT* Damn that was a week ago. I have to remember to skip to the current page.


I clarified my post later on. I feel I was misunderstood/misjudged, and I still hurt about it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> yes yes yes


:haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange

**** you, Microsoft.


----------



## forever in flux

SamanthaStrange said:


> **** you, Microsoft.


lol Microsoft... is that how you refer to your ex?


----------



## Steve French

Domestic, in-province shipping takes a week. If I want to go out of province or even the states, i'm looking at 2-4. Man, living in the middle of nowhere is balls. Oh, and the paying twice as much is awful too. And I haven't even started on the 8 months of snow and cold. I'm moving to tahiti.


----------



## funnynihilist

Ever seen like everyone else you know always seem to get what they want with little to no hassles?


----------



## forever in flux

funnynihilist said:


> Ever seen like everyone else you know always seem to get what they want with little to no hassles?


Ummm no. Does it to you?


----------



## SplendidBob

Sent the upright MRI place a message asking them how much it costs for a scan. If its cheap enough going to get it done so my spine can be scanned under load (the problem only happens under load). Going to the GP on Tues will talk to them about it.

The problem following this route of course is, if its a chronic pain issue (and not a structural one) I am likely making things worse by not accepting it as such, but given how it flares based on posture, I think it needs to be checked out before I resign my life to one of managing symptoms.


----------



## forever in flux

splendidbob said:


> Sent the upright MRI place a message asking them how much it costs for a scan. If its cheap enough going to get it done so my spine can be scanned under load (the problem only happens under load). Going to the GP on Tues will talk to them about it.
> 
> The problem following this route of course is, if its a chronic pain issue (and not a structural one) I am likely making things worse by not accepting it as such, but given how it flares based on posture, I think it needs to be checked out before I resign my life to one of managing symptoms.


I know this isn't what you're suffering from, but have you tried supplementing with tumeric or cucumin? Some people suffering from arthritis swear by it. Can take many weeks or even months to take effect. It's good for inflammation and has other health benefits too, so worth supplementing with anyway IMO.

Alpha Lipoic Acid can help ease peripheral neuropathic pain, and is another potent anti-inflammatory.

Decent quality / affordable tumeric, cucumin, and ALA can be found on Amazon and ebay. I'm using the no frills tumeric off Amazon for anti-inflammatory benefits. I can't vouch for how effective it is yet but judging by the amount of genuine reviews (not one review only accounts) from verified purchases, it sounds like there isn't any difference between the no frills version and the high-end brands.

Got three months worth of tumeric supplements for around £8.


----------



## SplendidBob

On the treadmill today, woman comes onto the treadmill next to me and was wearing perfume that was driving me insane (in a good way). Honestly, the nicest smell I have *ever* smelled. OMFG. Was there for 15 mins just catching whiffs of it and pretty much doing this:










All I know is that it was a gourmand (very unusual thing to wear in a gym), vanilla / chocolate, but with a fruity vibe underneath. So ****ing nice. I have seen women react to fragrances, I had no ****ing clue they worked on me like that. Am surprised my jogging pants didn't immediately fall down, get tangled up in the treadmill and send me hurtling to my blissful death.

I wanted to pretty much follow her around the gym to smell her lol, but that isn't the kind of thing one should do in a gym, so I just sorta smelled her as much as possible on the treadmill and then sodded off. Next time I will ask her wtf it is she is wearing (I had a window to do that before she headphoned up at the start but didn't take it).

Fragrances work.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> haha never mind. sometimes i say a few things that are out of context. it's ok everybody does that


I didn't mean it that way. I thought the picture was funny. Makes me think of that meme of the girl making a face similar to that one. I think that's where you got it from. xD


----------



## Pongowaffle

I think back and I am curious what does my first ever girlfriend see in me lol? Especially from someone of her social profile. A social profile that I do nothing but repel subsequently later in life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This acoustic version makes Deftones sound trip hop


----------



## CNikki

Partially why I took a nap was because I was starting to get anxious (don't know how that works, but I won't question it now.) I need to start having a clear mind as to what I'm going to do and surpass the fear since it's making me regress so badly. It's only hurting me in the end.

Adding to that, if there has been anyone I've hurt here - specifically within these past few days - I apologize. I'm not going to make excuses for them, either.


----------



## komorikun

Man, some people really hold a grudge.


----------



## cybernaut

When you haven't met your project partners in person, and they praise you for creating a strategic project plan via email.

Then, you finally meet the project partners in person for the first time and come off as awkward and too jumpy. I pretty much freaked this one girl out tonight . 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Proud of myself for not getting irritated.


----------



## harrison

My therapist is a nice guy - he's 68 and he told me today that he's lived a fairly sheltered life. I haven't, that's for sure. He certainly seems to find some of my stories entertaining anyhow.


----------



## Sus y

I just realize that I'm moody, yes, I can be a walking moodiness being at times. Oh, also found out that moody and anxiety may be linked? ok...

https://www.calmclinic.com/anxiety/symptoms/moodiness


----------



## llodell88

i remember my dreams a lot more lately. last night i was walking around some mall outside and all of a sudden there are stores and stuff going on outside that I don't recognize. Then I get lost and I'm outside and I'm like "where's the mall" and my mother is waiting somewhere in the parking lot which i couldn't find her cause the mall was starting to look different at that point. I keep walking back and forth confused, I think I end up inside some stores and talked to a few people figuring out where I'm supposed to go. Then I'm walking and then the mall is nowhere in sight and feel like I haven't been paying attention or I wasn't all there for a while because the mall is nowhere in sight and I don't feeel like I've walked tooo far. Somehow I end up in someones house for a while and there are people in there and they try to help me at first and give me directions but they are very ambigious and I wander outside around the house and no where they tell me to go looks like where I'm suppose to go and and it's mostly just other houses and in one direction it's just pitch black and no way am i going in that direction. 

so i end up back in these peoples' house and i'm trying to talk to people and it's like i'm not even there, they are all ignoroing me, which is really frustating, and i actually think this is a common theme in dreams i have, where i'm talking and nobody heard me like i'm invisible, but eventually someone i think i girl tries to help me which i only remember vaguely, but i remember she went outside and i followed her, she went between a few houses and i followed, she seems fast, i think i'm going to lose her.

now i think the next part of the dream i endup roaming around some other women's house and all of a sudden i see her in the kitchen and she picks up a knife, which really creeped me out, and she is talking to me like normally like it's not even weird that i trespassed in her house and i don't even know i got in her house but i maneuver around some rooms and she is following me talking to me being sweet and friendly but still scaring the piss out me with that knife. i think she's going to hurt me i guess.

somehow i end up outside again i walk farther away from these houses and all of a sudden there is a fence and i notices foxes all of different sizes on the other side. Some of them are like bird sized even just crawling up the fence that I was hanging off about to climb over. So I was like ok no that sounds dangerous. These foxes could hurt me. Plus there is no sign of civilization is sight, and there are these huge like crevices in the earth that are not possible to cross being this area of the foxes, and it extends in both directions for as far as I can see. And I don't remember much after that. There's another time gap between that and me being in another location that I don't really remember.

I ended up in the city somehow and I see the same guy who in the first house I was at. I'm in a big building, like an office building I guess and I"m walking around with him trying to tell him I'm in a different world I think from the one I was at originally but he knows about the places I was at originally and they're part of his world. But I don't know about his world or any of these places. I end up outside and I'm carrying like 4 books for some reason and I"m thinking these books are too heavy and wonder if I should drop them because I need them.

Now I just remembered the other long *** dream I had after that. I think we were in some time like Hitler Germany only modern and this guy is chasing this girl around trying to catch her, not sure if i am that girl or not, I think she thinks she was going to die if he catches her, it was so stupid.

I have the stupidest dreams lately.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Welp. Looks like I went through a month of SSRI withdrawal for nothing but the realization but I may well need to be on antidepressants forever.

**** withdrawal, man. I believe that some of it was withdrawal, but a lot of it was simply *me* without the crutch of a medication I clearly still need. A severely depressed, socially retarded mess who'd have panic attacks simply whenever. When I realised that, I had lucid flashbacks to my teenage years - of a me that frankly could not function and wanted to die. That's not me anymore... at least, I like to think that. Even if it feels less true now.

What broke me was the immense physical toll the extra stress was having on me. Almost a week ago, I pulled a muscle in my sleep after tossing and turning in social anxiety based worry about university.
During the day, I got up from a couch to check that the car that just passed my house was the delivery guy I was expecting. 

Then something snapped. Literally.

The pain was horrific. It was like a body builder pulling a heavy duty steel chain around my back muscles with all his might, while dropping a bunch of bricks into my chest. Every squeeze had me wincing and gritting my teeth with a tear leaking out of my shut eye. I thought I might have been having a heart attack. The thought made me sick to my stomach... which is also a symptom of a heart attack. If I had to vomit... well, the thought had me begging for mercy from a god that I don't believe in.

I was going to call 000 (the Aus equivalent of 911) but I could barely move my arms an inch without forcing my upper body to cramp violently. I reminded myself that I'm 20 damn years old and have normal blood pressure and weight, so a heart attack was incredibly unlikely. Plus, there weren't other symptoms aside from the pain and nausea. Besides... how the **** would they get me in a stretcher without putting me in potentially worse pain?

Most of all, the question flew around in my head, as irrational as it might've seemed after my appraisal of the situation: is this the end for me?

It's so weird how suicidal thoughts have no bearing on that desire to survive....

For a while, the pain stopped, and I sat as still while trying to keep myself as calm as possible. I quickly discovered that not only would moving make another cramp (about 10 seconds of the intense pain I described) happen. As would breathing too deeply. lololol there goes some deep breathing exercise to relax...

I noticed a delivery truck turn into the driveway. I immediately called my brother and explained the situation - in between these purely agonizing cramps. I told him that he'd have to deal with the delivery guy. That worried me a bit since he has severe autism but I'd be there to issue instructions in case he was incapable of it.

Short story shorter, the delivery guy left and charged a rather exorbitant fee. I then asked my brother to bring me the paracetemol and open the bottle, which had a child lock. That in itself was quite a ****ing episode - a painful one. 

I sat on that ****ing seat for 4 hours straight, unmoving aside from googling the heck out of my symptoms and texting my mum the situation and asking for stronger pain relief. Not that it was much use; she didn't bring me what I wanted and I had to use the codeine already in the house. Apparently codeine is useless to me because I felt absolutely nothing from it. Weird.

Anyway, it's been 6 days since all this and my back still doesn't feel quite 100% lol.

I have termed this a result of SSRI withdrawal. As I did yesterday's vomiting episode, and the complete disappearance of my appetite for a few days. I've generally been feeling incredibly unhealthy the entire time. Headaches, constant stomach issues, random aches and pains in various areas of my body, the chills/shivering (Autumn only started today), dry mouth, vertigo, and many others. It's the gift that keeps on giving! Serious-****ing-ly. Brain zaps are nothing compared to literally everything else SSRI withdrawal has to offer you. 

So after the vomiting episode I mentioned, I gave in and took a dose of my meds. Everything was gone in an hour and I now feel exactly how I did most of the time on the medication. Wow. I prefer being like this - empty and kind of dead inside. I thought my depression got better, and anxiety worse, when I got off the meds. I think what happened was a case of blunted emotions recovering their normal volatility. As unstable as my emotions naturally can be, I need stability. Especially now that the new academic year just started.

I'm still going to seek out therapy, just so you guys know.

In a nutshell, NEVER quit an antidepressant cold turkey like I did.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I didn't wake up until fifteen minutes before I had to leave for work today. I had an alarm set for three days this week and I know I double checked it Monday when I made the alarm and last night. Hell, last night it even said it'll wake me up in 5 hours and thirteen minutes and I double checked everything. It said it was going off for today. Whenever I woke up, the alarm for Thursday was unchecked. I don't understand. I mean, it could be my memory but I doubt it on this one. Because I double checked it Monday and last night. I'd have to have the memory of an old person to not remember after that many times, especially since it said it would go off in 5 hours and 13 minutes this morning.


----------



## Kevin001

If something needs to go in the trash put it in the trash lol. Don't tell me.


----------



## CrazyAnimalGirl

I'm thinking I should get off my phone to workout but I'm trying to drink my coffee as slowly as possible..big procrastinator here?


----------



## CNikki

I know why I’m increasingly becoming depressed. I just wish I could have it controlled. Nothing I at least attempt to do seems to work.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

ESP8266 SUCKS!! It freaking sucks. It is a piece of ****. It ruined my aspirations and dreams.


----------



## Karsten

tehuti88 said:


> God I didn't know it was so difficult to just change my stupid desktop.
> 
> I clarified my post later on. I feel I was misunderstood/misjudged, and I still hurt about it.


I can't see what you tried to link.

Trust me, I don't think anyone thinks you're one of the bad ones here.

I was agreeing more in general as I think even people on this so-called SUPPORT website can be quite judgemental and marginalizing at times despite claiming to be victims of the very same things.


----------



## Chris S W

Was stuck in traffic for 4 hours, because of the snow on the way back from work, before abandoning my car and walking home. I wouldn't have gone to work if I knew that was going to happen. And I won't be going in tomorrow.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

http://borderlinepersonality.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/07/borderline-pe-2.html



> *The stone-cold silence of the quiet acting in borderline is often also used whenever a non borderline really wants and needs to talk, set boundaries, get some input about what is really going on in a relationship from the borderline. This silence is an abdication of personal responsibility.
> *





> *There is nothing fair or reasonable, healthy or appropriate about the silent treatment. It is abusive. Even if one needs time or space, one can surely say that and take responsibility for that. For the quiet borderline, the "acting in" borderline, in his or her passive-aggressive style of pulling and manipulating for control, the silent treatment is the ultimate abdication of personal responsibility.*
> *Not only is the quiet borderline abdicating his or her responsibility to respect you, the non borderline, but he or she is also holding you hostage to it while blaming you for it.*


Sounds about right to me. Lol.


----------



## Ai

The 18+ section has gotten particularly dead lately, it seems... lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ai said:


> The 18+ section has gotten particularly dead lately, it seems... lol


I feel like the whole forum is kind of dead, but yeah it has.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Persephone The Dread said:


> I feel like the whole forum is kind of dead, but yeah it has.


^ This.


----------



## Barakiel

I finally went to bed early last night (12 am), only to wake up at 2 pm like I usually do. :blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> I finally went to bed early last night (12 am), only to wake up at 2 pm like I usually do. :blank


Yeah I've had that happen before a couple of times, really annoying.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Barakiel said:


> I finally went to bed early last night (12 am), only to wake up at 2 pm like I usually do. :blank


With ya there.

Placing your phone on the other side of the room does help a bit.


----------



## Ai

Persephone The Dread said:


> I feel like the whole forum is kind of dead, but yeah it has.


Yeah, I'm not around a whole lot; but I have noticed this. It was much more active when I first joined. It actually kind of intimidated me a little bit, because I felt like every time I said something, it was completely drowned out within seconds... Now it's sort of shifted to the opposite extreme in most sections. lol



Barakiel said:


> I finally went to bed early last night (12 am), only to wake up at 2 pm like I usually do. :blank


Same thing happens to me. :/ For the most part, I've given up on that pipe dream. [sans an actual plan for the day] I will always groggily reanimate sometime in the mid afternoon like a disoriented zombie, no matter what. Just gotta accept it. lol


----------



## SplendidBob

It does almost feel like the end of times here on the forum. Search engine rankings must be tanking or something.


----------



## Pongowaffle

My neighbor's 24 year old daugther. Attractive and trendy. 2200 followers on her instagram. Very active profile. Almost daily posts. But for the past 4 months, she has been home a lot. Her car is always parked outside after work. I even walked around the property to peek at her bedroom window. To see if the light is on. It is on! Same deal with Friday nights and Saturday nights. This does not add up. Someone of her social profile should have a very decent social life. She should be swimming with social invites and plans. Interesting. She walks her little black terrier dog around the block after letting it out to poop. Maybe I should try to run into her when I walk my dog too. We are acquainted a bit. Not too hard to strike up a convo with her. Maybe another girl for me to creep out lol.



Sus y said:


> I just realize that I'm moody, yes, I can be a walking moodiness being at times. Oh, also found out that moody and anxiety may be linked? ok...
> 
> https://www.calmclinic.com/anxiety/symptoms/moodiness


I use to be very moody. Bad tempered. I lost that when i got older. I am now the most mellow person. But when I am around people that cause me anxiety and stress, my old self, moodyiness and short temper comes back.


----------



## SparklingWater

I legit truly truly dislike some people and that's ok. I've always done rainbows and butterflies in the name of finding the best in someone, but really that's my childhood issue of making excuses for **** behavior and finding the best in others, when honestly I don't have to put up with **** behavior in my life. This is about learning boundaries and having self respect. And acknowledging when things rub me the ****ing wrong way, when I'm angry, hurt, annoyed rather than 'no, it's ok, i'm fine," smile.


----------



## Crisigv

I'll never fit in. Here or anywhere.


----------



## Sus y

Pongowaffle said:


> I use to be very moody. Bad tempered. I lost that when i got older. I am now the most mellow person. But when I am around people that cause me anxiety and stress, my old self, moodyiness and short temper comes back.


I'm for the most not bad tempered, except for few things that people that know me should know already I dislike and those things would lead me to have sort kind of child reactions when they happen, like yesterday I went out for an ice cream and there was not chocolate :frown2: and there was only strawberry also just plain vanilla (which are the two I dislike the most, except if the vanilla has topping or something), but as I was with a family member still had bought and pay for the ice cream, that got me really pissed because we went to a store I dislike and I said it in the way to go there but they didn't listened, then I didn't even eat some because I was mad and I'm still complaining about it (this time on the internet), shame on me haha.


----------



## CNikki

Crisigv said:


> I'll never fit in. Here or anywhere.


I hear you. It's been that way with me for a long time. I don't really want to fit in but it would be nice to have a circle of people who share similar values.


----------



## Ai

Despite my best intentions, I'm pretty sure I'm still a d-bag and the fact that very few people seem to like me is well justified...


----------



## harrison

The problem with seeing a therapist is that as soon as you do you're sort of giving them a degree of authority. That's not something I do very easily. I'm not very good at doing what other people suggest I do - even if I like and respect them. I always have to sort of work it out for myself as I go along.

For example my therapist yesterday said that I either need to try and get back together with my wife - or start building another similar relationship and life like that last one. That leaves out the option of wanting to just be on my own for a while - or even indefinitely. That should be my choice.


----------



## Ai

He made an offhand joke about something he would still be teasing me about in 20 years, and it turned me to putty a little bit to consider that he is so casually expecting me to still be a part of his life that far down the line... As though it were just an obvious given.


Kinda silly...



But it made me happy.



He makes me happy.


----------



## Sus y

Ai said:


> He made an offhand joke about something he would still be teasing me about in 20 years, and it turned me to putty a little bit to consider that he is so casually expecting me to still be a part of his life that far down the line... As though it were just an obvious given.
> 
> Kinda silly...
> 
> But it made me happy.
> 
> He makes me happy.


Very cute, I wish you to the best :smile2:


----------



## Ai

Sus y said:


> Very cute, I wish you to the best :smile2:










Thanks


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> I've been delaying it since October...today it popped up and let me delay it for an hour but the regular option to delay it for a week was grayed out. :sigh Figured I may as well do it. (Performance in Flash games has been suffering lately and I wondered if that might be related. Wouldn't put it past them.)
> 
> I worry about security issues if I turn it off completely...just wish they'd get rid of all the bugs before they release these things.
> 
> I had zero problems with Windows 10 before they came out with the original Creators Update. The really stupid thing is, it has no features I have any use for. :roll


 Funny thing. I remember way back in the day I used to hear people bashing Microsoft online and I thought they were crazy. They would always be saying that MS isn't as innocent as they appear and they were creepy and evil and so forth. Didn't believe it. I believe it now.

I'm glad I never paid them a red cent for Windows. I have had Windows on all my computers but it came with the computer and most of the price of the computer was for the hardware. I know they still got money for that but I need to find some consolation wherever it can be found.

When they go down (and they will) they will not be missed after the way they have behaved the last few years. I don't know what made them turn on their customers but they definitely have. And their customers have been amazingly forgiving of it. So far. The main thing is there hasn't really been much of a choice if you can't afford to spend a lot. When there is a real alternative OS that everyone can use MS can go **** themselves.

I have been thinking about just buying cheap Chromebooks every couple of years. I know Google spies too but if you're gonna be spied on you might as well get it cheap and simple. Chromebooks seem to fit that bill.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I'll never fit in. Here or anywhere.


 :hug :squeeze



CNikki said:


> I hear you. It's been that way with me for a long time. I don't really want to fit in but it would be nice to have a circle of people who share similar values.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## euphoria04

I'm not a religious man, but Lord give me strength to do what I need to do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You know you’re stressed when you leave brain melts because a door was open a smidge, a door your rarely use at that


----------



## mt moyt

had one of my most awkward moments in at least a year today. **** sake.

i should have just stayed inside


----------



## crimeclub

euphoria04 said:


> I'm not a religious man, but Lord give me strength to do what I need to do.












Good luck, whatever it is.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My things are being delivered today. I hope there wont be any problems.


----------



## Kevin001

You're intriguing.


----------



## EarthDominator

I need to eat something, but we got barely anything and I can't cook. And my mother isn't home for a simple reason but my brother refuses to tell me. Sigh...


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I used epoxy glue for the first time today. We call it twin glue. Which is obviously a better name.
Anyway, it is quite useful. It gets a gel form and you can mold it to bulks if you need to fill somewhere. I have become a fan.

Speaking of twins, I saw two cute little twin girls in the store today. Now I'm not usually a fan of kids, but these two guys were really cute. hehe


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Ominous Indeed

Ai said:


> Thanks


So cuuuuuuuuuuuute emoji


----------



## Ai

Ominous Indeed said:


> So cuuuuuuuuuuuute emoji


Isn't it? :b I had to go search one out because I couldn't find one that quite represented my mood in the forum smilies index. :lol I quite liked this one.



Scrub-Zero said:


> My things are being delivered today. I hope there wont be any problems.


I had a mattress delivered today. It was late, and the box looks like it just barely survived a grizzly train wreck... I don't even have the energy right now to open it and see if the actual product is unscathed. (.-.)


----------



## llodell88

So today, I am seeing a hoodie that says "Botox" on Xiumin and A Gucci T-Shirt that says "common sense is not that common" scribbled in permanent marker on Baekhyun.

Photoshopped airport pictures of the day.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I wasted the whole day just lying in my bed.. At least I am beginning to see potential for job application I read in a news article a week ago where they wanted to hire someone to sleep in a bed for 3 days.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I recorded the Winter Olympics closing ceremony on my DVR, but then very annoyingly, accidentally deleted it. Thought it would be on the BBC iPlayer but for some reason it doesn't seem to have been available there. You can find past Olympic ceremonies in full on Youtube so hopefully, someday when copyright worries (presumably) have diminished, Pyeonchang will be uploaded as well. Or maybe I can get a DVD from somewhere?


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ai said:


> I had a mattress delivered today. It was late, and the box looks like it just barely survived a grizzly train wreck... I don't even have the energy right now to open it and see if the actual product is unscathed. (.-.)


I hope it will be fine when you open it 
Delivery people aren't exactly careful with the packages lol.

Everything I ordered got delivered arrived on time and was all there, not broken. Made me happy. Last time, the idiot left 100$ of electronics lying on my balcony on the first floor. :afr


----------



## llodell88

i want a salad


----------



## Ai

Scrub-Zero said:


> I hope it will be fine when you open it
> Delivery people aren't exactly careful with the packages lol.
> 
> Everything I ordered got delivered arrived on time and was all there, not broken. Made me happy. Last time, the idiot left 100$ of electronics lying on my balcony on the first floor. :afr


My go-to reaction to anxiety or stress is avoidance... So I'll probably check in a few hours, when my sister arrives and complains there's nowhere to sit in the living room. :laugh:

Glad your delivery went well! Seems to be such a gamble sometimes, really. :/ Guess delivery/warehouse folk aren't paid enough to care too terribly much... lol


----------



## llodell88

don't get enough sleep

good way to do stupid ****. really lowers your inhibitions.


----------



## Ai

I'm friends with an SAS member on Facebook and, consequently, it keeps (very insistently) recommending another SAS member I recognize by their picture to me... I can't decide if it would be creepy to message them, so I haven't. Facebook disapproves.


----------



## cmed

Looking forward to moving later on this year. I've outgrown this apartment. Can't wait for the lease to be up.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*likes music video before even watching it*

lol

Also on that note because earlier today was listening to this:








> Dopamine
> On dopamine
> 
> We have been overrun by our animal desire
> Addicts of the immediate keep us obedient and unaware
> Feeding this mutation, this Pavlovian despair
> 
> We've become
> Disillusioned
> So we run
> Towards anything glimmering
> 
> ...
> 
> Willingly been re-wired by clever agents within
> Looping our reflections, our obsessions draw us in
> Fix and fixation, no sentience beyond
> 
> [Pre-Chorus]
> We've become disillusioned
> So we dive like crows towards anything glittering


I feel personally targeted Maynard.


----------



## llodell88

how come i sleep 7 or 8 hours and feel like 3. something's not right.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I bought things in the store to eat, spent about $20 on food-as-painkillers over the past two days, hid them in my purse to get them in the house; I sat here eating until I didn't feel anything, but I feel like screaming, and blisteringly numb at the same time. I want to run from everything. I want to cry. I want to ****. Turn off the emotions, flip switches.


----------



## firestar

I need another trick to teach my cat. He's mastered sit, high-five, and now fetch.


----------



## SofaKing

firestar said:


> I need another trick to teach my cat. He's mastered sit, high-five, and now fetch.


Taxes


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> Taxes


Haha, I'd love if he could do that. Or ironing. I hate ironing.


----------



## SparklingWater

covert narc


----------



## Sus y

firestar said:


> I need another trick to teach my cat. He's mastered sit, high-five, and now fetch.


So cute! Maybe you could share a video of the cat doing all those things, well if you want, some people doesn't like to share pics or videos of their pets. 



llodell88 said:


> i want a salad


Me too, but I don't have the ingredients for and it's too late to go for them, so it won't happen at least today.


----------



## llodell88

Excuse me but since when are we allowed to change our usernames on this forum?


----------



## SparklingWater

I want to shake things up a bit. Think I'll do my masters in Canada or otherwise abroad. I never moved away from home truly and "found myself" without the influence of my family impacting me. I'm doing a ton of work in therapy and I think I'd like to reinvent myself.


----------



## llodell88

this stuff is so weird and makes no sense. i'm really glad i have counseling in a couple days.


----------



## firestar

Sus y said:


> So cute! Maybe you could share a video of the cat doing all those things, well if you want, some people doesn't like to share pics or videos of their pets.


Good suggestion  I'll try to do it once I have the time, not just to film it but to figure out how to do it.

He is a very cute cat, so I probably shouldn't keep him all to myself


----------



## Sus y

firestar said:


> Good suggestion  I'll try to do it once I have the time, not just to film it but to figure out how to do it.
> 
> He is a very cute cat, so I probably shouldn't keep him all to myself


 I have never have a cat, but I enjoy watching videos of them doing funny things :blush .


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think the pepper I just ate is killing me.


----------



## Crisigv

Better gear myself up for a lonely depressed weekend.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Better gear myself up for a lonely depressed weekend.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Persephone The Dread

this 80s revival thing has officially gone too far


----------



## roxslide

): someone made an comment about a phrase I say a lot and it embarrassed me. I know it's nothing and they didn't mean anything of it but now I'm pretty self conscious about it. I think it also helped that I was already floundering in the social situation I was in, and that just was just the cherry on top. Right after, they started gossiping about how a guy they both know has "no friends" and I was just like... welp. This doesn't bode well for me, this is why I avoid people....


----------



## Sus y

roxslide said:


> ): someone made an comment about a phrase I say a lot and it embarrassed me. I know it's nothing and they didn't mean anything of it but now I'm pretty self conscious about it. I think it also helped that I was already floundering in the social situation I was in, and that just was just the cherry on top. Right after, they started gossiping about how a guy they both know has "no friends" and I was just like... welp. This doesn't bode well for me, this is why I avoid people....


:hug


----------



## Kevin001

Need to decide what church to go to Sunday.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


>


I swear to God this is the best thing that has happened to me in the past 6 months. THANK YOU <3 <3 <3


----------



## SparklingWater

Gonna force myself to go to a birthday today even though it's gonna be freezing! So hard to go out when it's cold.

It's actually awesome for me to see people with lots of illogical thoughts drawing insane conclusions and truly believing them. It makes me highly skeptical of my own thoughts. What kind of crazy illogical beliefs do I have but truly truly buy into? Is what I'm telling myself true or just a **** conclusion I drew and started habitually telling myself? Does this follow the facts?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 parts Guinness Extra Stout + 1 part Jessie James Bourbon = An Irish American Rebel


----------



## truant

My sister is having a nervous breakdown. She's driving across country with her bf and she's having a panic attack and I'm giving her anxiety therapy via text via her bf who is doing all the typing.

I wish I could say this is the first person I've given therapy to while they were having a panic attack while they were driving. I think this is a growth market.


----------



## Blue Dino

I now officially am living alone! It has been a very very long time since I have. My last remaining housemate just finished moving out and just threw the keys onto the entry hallway floor without a single goodbye. Glad my dog didn't eat it. 

Now I really need to start looking for new housemates. Around 3-4 new ones. It's gonna be a stressful and tiring process. It will be even more stressful and difficult if my mom swoops in to take over the process and decides on everything.


----------



## Wren611

I just got deja vu of getting deja vu a few months ago.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

geraltofrivia said:


> I swear to God this is the best thing that has happened to me in the past 6 months. THANK YOU <3 <3 <3


lol you're welcome


----------



## Lohikaarme

I am never eating biscuits again. Apparently refined sugar is mildly poisonous to me now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Lohikaarme said:


> I am never eating biscuits again. Apparently refined sugar is mildly poisonous to me now.


:O


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Is this a live recording of something that's going to be on the new album? (I think so because it seems to have been circulating since 2017) It sounds cool but low quality.


----------



## Lohikaarme

SamanthaStrange said:


> :O


:cry


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Lohikaarme said:


> :cry


I've had to cut down on dairy products recently, so I understand your pain, lol.


----------



## Sus y

Lohikaarme said:


> :cry


:hug well at least you can have some sugar free delicious things too.


----------



## AffinityWing

Sometimes I miss SAS, though I started coming on here less and less as I thought I was going fully on the road to improvement. Now I'm back to square one with my depression and general unhappiness, so it's no surprise if I'm slowly starting to creep back on here. I had to quit the medication I was taking, so I wonder when my problems from before will come sliding back and make everything a living hell again. (Perhaps..it could be the opposite? If I learnt or managed to permanently change anything at all from that medication, in a positive sense.)

Being a mod for that short while was a nice experience, by the way. It still makes me really proud to have been a part of such an opportunity.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Sus y said:


> :hug well at least you can have some sugar free delicious things too.


There's no such thing! :bah

:lol Just kidding.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm really anxious about this concert way more than usual  I think it's because it's snowed, and I'm wearing these boots that I don't normally wear because of the snow which might end up hurting my feet and they might end up getting really warm inside. And I also generally have to stand for a long time because these guys often take a while to come out (I hope I won't be waiting till 9pm because I want to get close to the stage and the doors open late,) also I'll have to wear a coat because of the weather so I'll have to find the cloakroom, and I've never been to this venue before and I'll be using an eticket and I'm worried my print out won't work.

Yayyy generalised anxiety.


----------



## Wren611

You are what I'm thinking about right now, and it's frustrating. Stupid bloody crushes.


----------



## Kevin001

Going to be a late church service tomorrow...eek.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The sisters of mercy walk away is playing as part of the before show playlist  think the last show I went to by them had another one by them playing forgot what. My ticket got wet in the rain. And I'm still gurther back then I wanted.

This is my 3rd time seeing them too next time hopefuly I'll get to the gront row lol... If I didn't need to use the cliak room I could have probably but oh well still pretty good view.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

just heard someone say normie irl


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So he damaged his voice before so they had to end early but then ended up doing a three spng encore cause of the crowd and then came ouy for one last song after the lights went on so people started leaving and I got a.position nearee the stage 

also why queing I saw this out of place cpuple in front of me in their 60s.or 70s and wondered whether I was in the right place later on stage he said that was his mum lol. So that explains that I guess?


----------



## SplendidBob

Lohikaarme said:


> I am never eating biscuits again. Apparently refined sugar is mildly poisonous to me now.


You just need to find the right biscuit threshold, everyone's is unique.



SamanthaStrange said:


> I've had to cut down on dairy products recently, so I understand your pain, lol.


I too have had to do this, which sucks. Cos milk. That sucks comment wasn't some kind of weird joke about drinking milk directly from the cows udder in case you were wondering (you might have been).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

got to tge nerch stand just before it closed  she kept asking me if I wanted a men's small t-shirt/hoody I assume because they were out of others which was cool because I didn't have to say. But just realised the one I have doesn't have tour dates on but I preferred that design.

This thread is now the equivalent of my facebook feed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wanted more songs even though my neck hurt and I'm achy because unfit lol.


----------



## funnynihilist

Need a nap


----------



## forever in flux

Persephone The Dread said:


> The sisters of mercy walk away is playing as part of the before show playlist  think the last show I went to by them had another one by them playing forgot what. My ticket got wet in the rain. And I'm still gurther back then I wanted.
> 
> This is my 3rd time seeing them too next time hopefuly I'll get to the gront row lol... If I didn't need to use the cliak room I could have probably but oh well still pretty good view.


lol oh yeah it sucks being gurther back when you want to get to the gront row grommit.

Were you pissed when your posted tonight?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

forever in flux said:


> lol oh yeah it sucks being gurther back when you want to get to the gront row grommit.
> 
> Were you pissed when your posted tonight?


No and I knew someone would say this! I was going to edit the post but couldn't be bothered I was typing on my phone in awkward places/positions/while moving and I end up with tons of typos.

However given the weird cocktails of varied emotions I've been experiencing all day I may as well be on drugs anyway yeah.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Haha, this old song that sounded like it was from the fifties or sixties was playing in the store and all I remember was "like taking candy from a baby" in the song. xD I think it was in the chorus but he sang that part funny and it made what he was singing funnier. After the song went off, I was smiling a couple times because I had the song in my head. It was so random.


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I didn't mean it that way. I thought the picture was funny. Makes me think of that meme of the girl making a face similar to that one. I think that's where you got it from. xD


oh yeah you mean this picture?









it reminds me of a picture you posted months ago when you were a little. i was like ((how is this even possible?, this is the most adorable thing evaaa)) but your eyes were blue or green (not sure).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think I got pretty lucky because a lot of people on social media are talking about how they couldn't get to the concert because of train/coach cancellations due to the snow.


----------



## Steve French

I think I might go get a couple pops. Get a bit loserpissed. Troll the interwebs.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> oh yeah you mean this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reminds me of a picture you posted months ago when you were a little. i was like ((how is this even possible?, this is the most adorable thing evaaa)) but your eyes were blue or green (not sure).


Lol They were blue because I have blue eyes. :b Don't know which picture it was. I think it was the one where I was wearing that burgundy colored shirt with the heart on it. xD


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol They were blue because I have blue eyes. :b Don't know which picture it was. I think it was the one where I was wearing that burgundy colored shirt with the heart on it. xD


you were almost as little as that doll in the picture, but it was the most adorable thing i have ever seen haha


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> This thread is now the equivalent of my facebook feed.


:lol

Glad you had a good time at the concert, because I sure did have a good time listening to that thing 100 times yesterday  :boogie


----------



## Wren611

I love you more than you'll ever know. And you'll never know.


----------



## Blue Dino

I completely forgot how comfortable it is to use the kitchen and cook whatever the heck I want when you are living alone. I can literally just clean up everything later whenever I feel like it. I can just scatter and throw everything into the fridge without organizing. And also no need to worry about not hiding certain things in fear of it being stolen or used.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

My speaker's subwoofer has broken and I have no bass. Just trebly sounds. Been a while. Year or so. Music doesn't sound good.
And I can't repair it. I opened it but it had a "touch me and I'll break beyond repair" look inside it so I just put it back together. 

Edit: Is it _has been_ borken, _was broken_, _is broken_? I think it's _is broken_.
Never could figure that out.


----------



## Kevin001

Did he forget my $20?


----------



## SofaKing

Blue Dino said:


> I completely forgot how comfortable it is to use the kitchen and cook whatever the heck I want when you are living alone. I can literally just clean up everything later whenever I feel like it. I can just scatter and throw everything into the fridge without organizing. And also no need to worry about not hiding certain things in fear of it being stolen or used.


That is a wonderful freedom. And farting at will...that too.


----------



## SofaKing

geraltofrivia said:


> My speaker's subwoofer has broken and I have no bass. Just trebly sounds. Been a while. Year or so. Music doesn't sound good.
> And I can't repair it. I opened it but it had a "touch me and I'll break beyond repair" look inside it so I just put it back together.


But, but, it's all about the bass, bass, bass....


----------



## Kilgore Trout

SofaKing said:


> But, but, it's all about the bass, bass, bass....


I know :cry


----------



## crimeclub

geraltofrivia said:


> My speaker's subwoofer has broken and I have no bass. Just trebly sounds. Been a while. Year or so. Music doesn't sound good.
> And I can't repair it. I opened it but it had a "touch me and I'll break beyond repair" look inside it so I just put it back together.


----------



## Sus y

I bought cookies and I don't want to share them. I think I need to hide them for no one to sees them. I'm so selfish sometimes. 
But I want my cookies, just for me.


----------



## llodell88

still think its suspicious that someone told me i was crazy over and over again then messaged me telling me they believed me and yada yada and then the next day th eir username changed.


----------



## llodell88

and posting knives and stuff on my computer again, considering that's what got me into the mental hospital in the first place for a month.


----------



## llodell88

and someone called cila logs in right when i typed that, same person who started messaging me about that kidney stuff


----------



## 3stacks

No one likes me  I had some online friends but I couldn't keep them cause I'm unlikeable (i don't think they ever really liked me) and was an idiot to them. There's just nothing good about me.


----------



## unemployment simulator

got the wrong train, ended up stuck in the middle of a rowdy football mob. social anxiety nightmare.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Tumblr video upload length limit is 5 minutes


----------



## Overdrive

geraltofrivia said:


> My speaker's subwoofer has broken and I have no bass. Just trebly sounds. Been a while. Year or so. Music doesn't sound good.
> And I can't repair it. I opened it but it had a "touch me and I'll break beyond repair" look inside it so I just put it back together.
> 
> Edit: Is it _has been_ borken, _was broken_, _is broken_? I think it's _is broken_.
> Never could figure that out.


Order a new woofer that accept the same impedance and rms capability if the woofer is actually dead, it could be the active filter pcb board too...

Or just send it to the warranty service, might take months...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> you were almost as little as that doll in the picture, but it was the most adorable thing i have ever seen haha


Yea, I was a youngin.  I think I was 3 so I was just a toddler.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to be smart financially.


----------



## harrison

During my worst manic episode I had blackouts - periods that I can't actually even remember properly. I just remember bits of those times - it's very disjointed. When I mentioned that term to my therapist the other day he hadn't heard it - and he has a Phd in psycholgy - although he did say he doesn't have many bipolar patients.

Looks like I need a new therapist _and_ a new psychiatrist.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

So this happened a few days ago, but it was definitely the worst day I have had in quite a while. I just want to get it out: 

The day started with me being late to my work, just 5 minutes, but I still got to hear "You know we start at this time, and not now, right?". That was just a horrible start on the day honestly. 

Me and another colleague drove to a customers place, which took us two hours altogether, 1 hour to go there, and 1 hour back. I was so horribly sad because of relationship problems that occurred recently, and didn't feel like talking at all. I had to sit there almost crying listening to this chatty guy for 2 hours. 

At the customers place, I started feeling really incompetent because I couldn't answer all of their questions as the job isn't my field and I still have a lot learn.


----------



## roxslide

Omg idk what to do. I have to meet someone in 30 mins but I am too afraid to leave the house... my roommates are talking and making a lot of noise. I am too nervous to interact with them. Idk how to get out of the house without seeing them 

Edit: oh thank God they went into their room and I snuck out


----------



## 3stacks

DustMagic said:


> OMG why am I still on this forum...it's exasperating. I need to go back to my ugly little hole. I'm an outcast among outcasts. I wish there were a "delete SAS" button, like how people talk about a "delete the internet" button.


I've seen a few of your posts and you seem cool to me. I can relate to feeling like an outcast everywhere though but you don't need to go anywhere


----------



## 3stacks

DustMagic said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your response. SAS is one forum that's SO hard to get off of - there's too much activity here that keeps reeling you in - threads that catch your eye that you NEED to respond to, etc. It's much easier getting off other sites like Reddit - just hit "delete account" and you're gone!
> 
> SAS reminds me of Reddit because the whole vibe slightly changes from moment to moment, depending on what people are posting. Reddit is famous for creating jargon/acronyms everyday, and their jargon gets outdated within months. I remember when "woke" was all the rage on Reddit, but I've been seeing it much less often. But I'm still seeing "woke" in local art galleries that think they're cool.
> 
> TL;DR seemed to have enjoyed their greatest use around 2010-2013? But I'm seeing it more, occasionally, on other sites instead of Reddit. It's always dangerous to be stuck using terms that were very fashionable some time ago, but is not so cool anymore. Urban Dictionary is a older site, so they have lots of slangs that were popular up to 2012 or so, but are now rarely used.
> 
> A major difference I'm seeing in this site as opposed to Reddit: More older people on SAS over their late 20s, especially women. Though the majority of people on SAS, like other sites, seem to be college-aged to mid-20s. SAS seems a little more friendly or tolerable to people over that age. Also, SAS is an older site, with a traditional forum format, so naturally, older people who have been online for a while are familiar with and comfortable with this format.


Yeah I can't help but stay and read a lot of the threads on here. I've never used reddit but I hear a lot about it. Oh god not the term "woke" haha. I think I actually prefer talking to the older people on these sites tbh.


----------



## Wren611

DustMagic said:


> OMG why am I still on this forum...it's exasperating. I need to go back to my ugly little hole. *I'm an outcast among outcasts*. I wish there were a "delete SAS" button, like how people talk about a "delete the internet" button.


Same.

I'm currently thinking: why do I have copies of copies of copies of so many files? It's tiring finding the most up-to-date ones and deleting the rest. Ugh! This is gonna be a long night.


----------



## Ai

My faith in Amazon reviews is gradually dwindling...


----------



## Wren611

DustMagic said:


> But you're good-looking, right? I remember you posted a thread about people complaining about appearance. It didn't seem like you realized how bad ugly people have it in the most extreme ways - unimaginable to people who are average-looking or above.


Um, no. Far from it.

The fact I know from experience what it's like to be considered unattractive and people mocking me for years because of the way I looked, made me interested in why people seem to think our faces mean anything other than just being our faces. Also, I'm pretty sure I posted something about a guy called Andy Pearson, who has severe facial tumours, but that's irrelevant when you get to know him as a person.

(Additionally, I was never a popular kid in school, and I was friends with others who were at the bottom of the pecking order.)

That you even consider there to be physically "ugly" people says everything about your judgements of yourself and others. All I'm interested in is the person inside the mind, not the fleshy shell on the outside.


----------



## herk

i think i need to leave this place behind, too many memories


----------



## Sassandclass

funnynihilist said:


> When what _used_ to _excite you does not, like you_'_ve used up all your allowance_ of _experiences._


Awwwww 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Mur

And they called it puppy love.....


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Kevin001

I can't find my house key, I never lose stuff...ugh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

marathoning The Hobbit and Lotr took an hour to update ps3 after first film cause of blu rey drm thing and ps3 not.liking wifi -.-


----------



## SplendidBob

Another super variable mood day. With stability ploxxors.


----------



## Sus y

harrison said:


> During my worst manic episode I had blackouts - periods that I can't actually even remember properly. I just remember bits of those times - it's very disjointed. When I mentioned that term to my therapist the other day he hadn't heard it - and he has a Phd in psycholgy - although he did say he doesn't have many bipolar patients.
> 
> Looks like I need a new therapist _and_ a new psychiatrist.


Seems like you need to seek for a new one, I would say that the fact he doesn't know the term "disjointed" could be related to not having a wide vocabulary, but it would worry me if that's a psychologist term and he doesn't know it, maybe there is another psychological term to describe such? I don't know.

I don't want to imply that your therapist is bad, maybe it could be that he's not specialized in bipolar therapy as he mentioned it, I don't know why people go to specialized doctors for physical problems but don't do the same for psycologicals ones. Normally my sister and a small group of colleagues' friends would transfer patients according to their needs and each would have a team for therapies, but also sometimes they would do informal meetings to advise each other about difficult cases (without discussing private information, of course), morely like talking about therapies, new treatments and stuff like that; my sister mostly attended kids and she had a language therapist and one or two psychopedagogues, people knew that it was her specialization and what to expect from her, I think that way it may lead to more sucessful treatments.

Anyway, good luck with the possible changes.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Overdrive said:


> Order a new woofer that accept the same impedance and rms capability if the woofer is actually dead


I usually use headphones so it's not worth it. There are other things that take priority if I'm willing to spend that money.



> it could be the active filter pcb board too...


hmmm
The reason I thought I could repair it is because it occasionally comes back to life for like a day or two and then dies again. I thought it could be a broken connection or a broken capacitor or something. But i wasn't able to access the boards. Maybe I'll open it again to see if I can take a look.
Dunno what active filter board is but I'll google it and check if I opened it, thanks.



> Or just send it to the warranty service, might take months...


Oh I've bought it like 15 years ago. No warranty left.

On a side note why the hell is warranty service so bad in rich countries? I've read outrageous stuff online. And you just mentioned months. In here it takes days or a week maybe. And that's in a third world country. Those ****ers are ripping you the hell off. I'm telling you. Y'all should do something about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> marathoning The Hobbit and Lotr took an hour to update ps3 after first film cause of blu rey drm thing and ps3 not.liking wifi -.-


Fuuuuuck DRM, when you buy something it is yours. Because you have bought it. You buy a book you can lend it to 100 people, you buy a lawnmower you can lend it to 100 people or you can tear it apart to figure out how it works or harvest it's components. Because it's your property. 
There is no difference for digital products and you should be able to do whatever you want with what you buy because it is your property.

Also **** WiFi.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## discoveryother

i dunno. i think my flatmate is trying to lure me out of the caravan. she was talking to her cat. but i've resisted her socialisation attempts so far. my agoraphobic friend wanted me to walk her home after an appointment but i was just too tired and worrying about something which got me paralysed. i'm becoming a little bit paranoid about the girl i dated and why she wants to see me... i had an off day at work... even though life isn't too bad, i feel that fraction of dread that time is passing and will keep passing.


----------



## Wanderlust26

No one wants to hire me.... I'm probably screwed 'til summer.


----------



## chrissyq3838

andy1984thesecond said:


> i dunno. i think my flatmate is trying to lure me out of the caravan. she was talking to her cat. but i've resisted her socialisation attempts so far. my agoraphobic friend wanted me to walk her home after an appointment but i was just too tired and worrying about something which got me paralysed. i'm becoming a little bit paranoid about the girl i dated and why she wants to see me... i had an off day at work... even though life isn't too bad, i feel that fraction of dread that time is passing and will keep passing.


idk you sound like a normie to me


----------



## Wanderlust26

I hate it when I get so lonely that I start thinking about past crushes and what could have been.


----------



## mt moyt

tomodachi!


----------



## tehuti88

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, this old song that sounded like it was from the fifties or sixties was playing in the store and all I remember was "like taking candy from a baby" in the song. xD I think it was in the chorus but he sang that part funny and it made what he was singing funnier. After the song went off, I was smiling a couple times because I had the song in my head. It was so random.


?...


----------



## discoveryother

chrissyq3838 said:


> idk you sound like a normie to me


what's that got to do with anything?


----------



## harrison

Sus y said:


> Seems like you need to seek for a new one, I would say that the fact he doesn't know *the term "disjointed"* could be related to not having a wide vocabulary, but it would worry me if that's a psychologist term and he doesn't know it, maybe there is another psychological term to describe such? I don't know.
> 
> I don't want to imply that your therapist is bad, maybe it could be that he's not specialized in bipolar therapy as he mentioned it, I don't know why people go to specialized doctors for physical problems but don't do the same for psycologicals ones. Normally my sister and a small group of colleagues' friends would transfer patients according to their needs and each would have a team for therapies, but also sometimes they would do informal meetings to advise each other about difficult cases (without discussing private information, of course), morely like talking about therapies, new treatments and stuff like that; my sister mostly attended kids and she had a language therapist and one or two psychopedagogues, people knew that it was her specialization and what to expect from her, I think that way it may lead to more sucessful treatments.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the possible changes.


Thanks Susy - it was actually the term "blackout" that he hadn't heard of in the context of bipolar disorder. Which really bothers me. I've even just done a Google search a couple of times and it comes up as being quite common for people in a full-blown manic episode. He didn't seem to know what I was talking about.

I'll probably just find a new psychiatrist soon and leave the psychologist for later. The psychs are the ones that control the medication - and that's actually pretty important for me as it has a big impact on how I am in general. I'm a lot more settled and calm when I take the right meds.


----------



## Sus y

harrison said:


> Thanks Susy - it was actually the term "blackout" that he hadn't heard of in the context of bipolar disorder. Which really bothers me. I've even just done a Google search a couple of times and it comes up as being quite common for people in a full-blown manic episode. He didn't seem to know what I was talking about.
> 
> I'll probably just find a new psychiatrist soon and leave the psychologist for later. The psychs are the ones that control the medication - and that's actually pretty important for me as it has a big impact on how I am in general. I'm a lot more settled and calm when I take the right meds.


Keep seeking for the proper treatment, I guess none will be perfect as it, but at least there would be one that will make an important difference and could make you feel the more comfortable. Again, good luck with it .


----------



## 3stacks

Im thinking where should we put all the carbon? No im joking im still thinking about why Im so unlikeable and no one wants to really talk to me any more. Im either ignored or not bothered with. Surely I cant be this inferior.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

@Overdrive
@crimeclub
@SofaKing

I just fixed it :banana
I traced the circuit and it was a problem with the headphone output jack. It thought there was a headphone plugged in all the time so the sound was muted.

Bass is back in the game! **** yeah.


----------



## funnynihilist

Just now woke up from dreaming a dog was biting my foot


----------



## Sus y

geraltofrivia said:


> @Overdrive
> @crimeclub
> @SofaKing
> 
> I just fixed it :banana
> I traced the circuit and it was a problem with the headphone output jack. It thought there was a headphone plugged in all the time so the sound was muted.
> 
> Bass is back in the game! **** yeah.


:O :clap :yay Way to go! 



funnynihilist said:


> Just now woke up from dreaming a dog was biting my foot


Maybe... it was not just a dream... :teeth


----------



## funnynihilist

Sus y said:


> :O :clap :yay Way to go!
> 
> Maybe... it was not just a dream... :teeth


*checks for marks


----------



## Sus y

funnynihilist said:


> *checks for marks


Marks are hidden, aliens do that al the time, you know? lol kidding :smile2:


----------



## Crisigv

I could kill myself tonight and no one would care.


----------



## jolene23

Mondays are the worst days. It's only 2 pm and I'm already complaining.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I could kill myself tonight and no one would care.


Wrong....so many people like and care for you lol. Still never got why you feel so bad about yourself.


----------



## Sus y

jolene23 said:


> Mondays are the worst days. It's only 2 pm and I'm already complaining.


:hug


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think my window must not be all the way closed. I keep hearing the wind whistle. Been hearing it for days. I keep meaning to check it and just never get around to it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lol Legolas is so OP. Less so in Lotr though but he's basically defying gravity in parts of the Hobbit films.


----------



## cmed

These crypto charlatans are going to make for an entertaining episode of American Greed in another year or two.


----------



## llodell88

i really wonder what triggered all this

made some stupid comment about tall guys not being as good in bed on here, the guy surely saw that

then something about how some guy i used to know used to say my mother was like the waterboy mom, and he let me know he read that when i talked to him

then, i have some sexual attraction to someone which he can see since he hacked into my webcam

and im a bad, terrible, evil person for this and i have messages all over my computer telling me this.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> So this happened a few days ago, but it was definitely the worst day I have had in quite a while. I just want to get it out:
> 
> The day started with me being late to my work, just 5 minutes, but I still got to hear "You know we start at this time, and not now, right?". That was just a horrible start on the day honestly.
> 
> Me and another colleague drove to a customers place, which took us two hours altogether, 1 hour to go there, and 1 hour back. I was so horribly sad because of relationship problems that occurred recently, and didn't feel like talking at all. I had to sit there almost crying listening to this chatty guy for 2 hours.
> 
> At the customers place, I started feeling really incompetent because I couldn't answer all of their questions as the job isn't my field and I still have a lot learn.


 :hug Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jolene23

Sus y said:


> :hug


Thanks, Sus y :smile2:


----------



## Crisigv

I just want to be happy and in love.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

tehuti88 said:


> ?...


Yessss, that's the one. :laugh:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I could kill myself tonight and no one would care.


Don't say that. We are here for you.

 :hug :squeeze


----------



## SofaKing

I think the forum's definition of Spamming needs fine tuning and subsequent enforcement.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I cannot grasp why I have so much trouble building and maintaining relationship with people. I use to not try at all. Let people come to me. That approach fail. People see me as quiet. Unapproachable. I force myself out of my comfort zone to be socially open. Socially eager. This only creeps people out. People get annoyed by me. That route fails for me also. Now it is probably time to revert to being an introvert. Stop being socially opened to others. What gets me is how I see others doing either one or the other. People just lures to them. They make no effort. Yet they are able to build relationships in a quick place. Then being able to maintain them very efficiently. Right now I am looking to lose touch with another person. This will make the 12th straight person if it happens. Rephrase "when" it happens. Because it will.


----------



## 3stacks

I dont think people like me. They either ignore me or dont bother with me. I wish I could be one of those people that everybody likes but I cant seem to hold a conversation or keep people interested in me and form close bonds.


----------



## 3stacks

Crisigv said:


> I could kill myself tonight and no one would care.


 Well I think you're great and I would care!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There’s literally almost no food here & still that’s not roused me to attend the grocery store which is in walking distance to sort that out...that’s what anxiety & depression can do to a person, make them debate whether it’s worth it to leave the house to go buy food despite being hungry because somehow hunger is deemed more reasonable than a potential anxiety attack


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> There's literally almost no food here & still that's not roused me to attend the grocery store which is in walking distance to sort that out...that's what anxiety & depression can do to a person, make them debate whether it's worth it to leave the house to go buy food despite being hungry because somehow hunger is deemed more reasonable than a potential anxiety attack


Face your fears my man!


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Wrong....so many people like and care for you lol. Still never got why you feel so bad about yourself.





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Don't say that. We are here for you.
> 
> :hug :squeeze





3stacks said:


> Well I think you're great and I would care!


Thanks


----------



## Canadian Brotha

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Face your fears my man!


Oh I'll go get some food tomorrow, just thinking out loud on here about how absurd anxiety issues become over time


----------



## komorikun

God those stupid college boys above me are screaming. I think there is one in particular that likes to scream like a banshee. Think it's the tall shifty looking blonde one with the pot belly.


----------



## llodell88

I feel really grateful I'm not sick as I was for so long and I also think my face looks a lot better. Probably being sick made my face look worse. I still I think I had some sort of weird hormonal imbalances, pretty severely actually. I remember that day two summers ago and that feeling in my body, that electrical charge like feelings, i mean i had really strong electrical charge-like feelings at night, not a mild experience at all, and all of a sudden I couldn't sleep at night, it was scary, and how it would get worse every night and how emotional I would get. I remember when my mother wasn't around I'd have different feelings toward her and when she came home it was like all of a sudden my mind would normalize, but that stuff was crazy. I felt like I was two different people because my mental states would go from one extreme to another, and my thoughts and feelings were so different from moment to the next. I really hated her though, and I was scared of her, although I had good reason to be, but she would come home and I'd feel less sick for some reason. I just thought it was strange having my mind process her as two different people, although tbh she sort of is since she started taking medication.

Anyway, I don't know when I got over that, but I hated those mood swings, was like back being on drugs again that I couldn't tolerate, plus I'm pretty sure I had severe diabetes, which somehow magically went away on top of that, plus the neuropathy, pretty much went away. Being scared to eat is a scary thing too, especially for so long. That in itself is not normal, diabetes and neuropathy from it shouldn't just magically go away. I think any doctor I told that would be skeptical.

Idk, but I remember that stuff again with someone else. I don't know how just not looking at someone can make your mind so imbalanced and sick, like a really powerful drug.

Felt like for a year like someone with really severe borderline personality feels, maybe 100 times worse. I don't get how someones head can swing from mental state like to another so abruptly and strongly, nobody probably knows but me. I feel sorry for anyone who has to live with that though if it is like those disorders.


----------



## gnomealone

SofaKing said:


> I think the forum's definition of Spamming needs fine tuning and subsequent enforcement.


 yes, my first ever addition to the ignore list was made because of this.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I noticed the past two days at work several people have been friendly to me saying hey and stuff. Even one dude was like what's up then said my name after and he said it in a way like I was outgoing and knew me for a long time. I've never spoken to him. Made me feel like a popular person in HS. lol xD I should talk a little more but I like to focus on my job, too.


----------



## mt moyt

not a single capricorn on here out of 40 votes. i wonder if that means something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> I dont think people like me. They either ignore me or dont bother with me. I wish I could be one of those people that everybody likes but I cant seem to hold a conversation or keep people interested in me and form close bonds.


You come across as a likeable person on here - you shouldn't be so hard on yourself. You're probably just quiet in real life and people often don't know how to handle that. Maybe try going to some of those meetups in your area and talk to the people there.


----------



## harrison

The other day when I was looking something up it mentioned that ADHD is very often co-morbid with people that are bipolar. I went through a whole lot of testing for that many years ago and was diagnosed with it. I just never took it seriously - as with most things.


----------



## CNikki

If I'm dead by tomorrow, who would really care? How would the wake turn out? How will those who know me cope and move on with life? What's going to happen with some circumstances where I'm sort of needed in the long haul (not willingly)?


----------



## Lohikaarme

* *




_Youth is Wasted on the Young_

In the not-so-distant future, scientists have discovered the mechanisms to reverse aging, however, they are not able to duplicate the process without taking the proper materials from another body. Essentially, a new device is made which can transfer "age" from one person to another.

Immediately, a black market forms where the rich drop thousands if not millions of dollars to buy more youth from other people. First, it's mostly junkies that offer up years of their life so they could afford more drugs. Next, it becomes regular people who are either down on their luck or are trying to afford a down-payment on a big purchase. Eventually, the age market becomes so widespread that it becomes an everyday part of life, with people sometimes giving up decades of their life to get ahead of others. The poor are kept downtrodden and old. Some even start growing old and dying off before they even reach college.

Eventually, some entrepreneurs create a human farm of sorts where they grow embryos in artificial wombs in order to harvest their youth and sell it for cheap. Very quickly, this becomes the standard. Society eventually "fixes" itself with the price of youth becoming cheap as a commodity. Most can afford to live forever, provided they have a steady job.

The last scene of the episode will show the inside of the human farm, showing that it's actually real people that are being grown, injected with syringes, and aged from 0 to ~80 years until their death within the course of 2 minutes, all while they cry out like newborn children.




Bye bye, sleep......


----------



## Chris S W

I can see the beauty, but I can't feel it. When I see the beauty I either feel nothing, or a sad longing to be able to feel like I once could. In a way, I am dead. A vital part of me is dead at least.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> You come across as a likeable person on here - you shouldn't be so hard on yourself. You're probably just quiet in real life and people often don't know how to handle that. Maybe try going to some of those meetups in your area and talk to the people there.


 Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## roxslide

My DNA test is almost ready!!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> If I'm dead by tomorrow, who would really care? How would the wake turn out? How will those who know me cope and move on with life? What's going to happen with some circumstances where I'm sort of needed in the long haul (not willingly)?


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## llodell88

hope i get out of this cage i'm in soon


----------



## Siya

What do I do now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

When bad stuff happens and the future looks bleak.....just take a step back and smile because the rain doesn't last forever.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Damn. I just finished "reading" an engineering book. I merely skimmed over most of it because I couldn't understand the math. There was some description parts tho which I understood.

Man everything is so difficult. The difficulty of learning all those things aside, reading that book made me realize how difficult it is to make communications work. There are tons of formulas to calculate the error probabilities and power requirements, to correct the errors, etc. People have put tons of efforts to make things work.

I hope this will make me less critical of myself for not being able to do things perfectly. If this is the amount of effort near-perfection takes then I'm not to blame really. It's just how the world works.
Which brings us to the I ****ing want to die part. Because I can't effort. So I might as well not exist in this world.


----------



## komorikun

I don't see any point of Mentions. Quote is so much better.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@geraltofrivia

It can be difficult unless you apply the formula's to real life situations. Basically real life situations is where you get the data to put into the formula's infront of you.

There is things like type of wire used, amps of fuses to match power requirements. Use of relays to take load instead of switches (switches with plastic parts that can melt), etc.

In addition, some people are practical learners and need to be shown to understand how it works.

Some people are academic learners and can understand by looking at a book.

Some are a mixture of both.

I think you learned that you are a practical learner, where you have to apply the formula's to understand.

Don't be too hard on yourself mate.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

komorikun said:


> I don't see any point of Mentions. Quote is so much better.


I could not have said it better myself!


----------



## funnynihilist

Nothing really


----------



## komorikun

Ooooh. I found a way to turn off Mention notifications.


----------



## roxslide

The zoloft has really worked for my mood and stability and even given me more energy but unfortunately hasn't decreased my anxiety enough. I feel like it works ok for GAD... I am not constantly freaking out, feeling like I am losing control/my mind anymore...simultaneously stressed about everything... but as for SA, just as bad as ever if not maybe worse? I went from talking to my roommates occasionally to going complete ghost mode on them. Also cutting off pretty much everyone I was talking to. I feel like my hang outs are even more awkward now... not sure what's going on...


----------



## llodell88

i don't understand how someone can just block me from posting on sites just cause they're in my computer


----------



## Blue Dino

Living alone in a house of this size, I am paranoid someone is going to figure out I am living alone now and break in. Or a home invasion. I couldn't help but feel there will be people staking out watching my in/out patterns. I do know home invasion robberies here at been on a steep rise lately.  I also see lots of random suspicious cars driving by late at night on my street. These cars I can tell are not from the area. It's like they're staking out for something.



komorikun said:


> I don't see any point of Mentions. Quote is so much better.


I like mentions in instances where the post you're trying to quote is like 10 paragraphs long, so I don't want my post/box to take up half of the space of the page.


----------



## roxslide

Well, ****.


----------



## Anatoles

I need to take a walk in the woods


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Trump’s man should’ve paid that pornstar more money if he wanted her to keep quiet, I mean it’s a scandal about the man who became President, of course she can use that. I bet there’s been a spike in sales/views for her products/services & if she owns the rights to some or most it then she’s making bank off every news cycle her name & the President’s is mentioned in


----------



## Sus y

Blue Dino said:


> Living alone in a house of this size, I am paranoid someone is going to figure out I am living alone now and break in. Or a home invasion. I couldn't help but feel there will be people staking out watching my in/out patterns. I do know home invasion robberies here at been on a steep rise lately.  I also see lots of random suspicious cars driving by late at night on my street. These cars I can tell are not from the area. It's like they're staking out for something.
> 
> I like mentions in instances where the post you're trying to quote is like 10 paragraphs long, so I don't want my post/box to take up half of the space of the page.


You could use the spoiler function and hide inside the part that you aren't wanting to comment on or you could just delete all and leave only the part that you are wanting to refer to, in which case you must use something like *[&#8230;]* to indicate that you have extracted part of the text, if someone wants to read the whole post can just click on the arrow linked to the quote and get directed to said post.

I yet don't know who doesn't like to get quoted or mentioned so, I'm trying to guess, still.


----------



## Kevin001

I better not being getting sick again.


----------



## Rachel NG

komorikun said:


> Ooooh. I found a way to turn off Mention notifications.


I just don't like that they're separate tabs, so if I have 3 unread things I click to view quotes and now it says 1 unread thing and I have to click again to view mentions to eliminate all the unread notifications.


----------



## Anatoles

banana pancakes


----------



## funnynihilist

Another cold dreary day.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

funnynihilist said:


> Another cold dreary day.


Yep. :bah !!!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

My depression is so bad I broke no contact this afternoon and messaged her on her ghost account.

I don't know wtf to do about how bad I feel. Part of me just wants to go in my sleep but part of me wants to live, but can't.

Life is just too difficult for me. I'm not strong enough and need help that no one will give me.

I can't take care of myself and there's no one to take away the pressure and worry. 

I'm crippled by this ****. All my issues cripple me.


----------



## llodell88

another day that's not my day

too tired to watch tv even

hopefully ill fall asleep again


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I have to take my mother out tomorrow for mothers day and fake being being happy.

Need to make the day all about her.

I wish I could genuinely be happy for her like I have done in the past.

Tired of the depression. Tired of worrying and thinking about myself my whole life.


----------



## llodell88

i don't understand how this guy makes these fake/ads commercial, especially so easily and quickly. Is this something lots of people can do or am I just making a big deal out of something lots of people could do and just don't? Because I think if it was easy you'd see fake celebrity commercials on youtube. Does he have some expensive software not many people would have access too? It's not like he's just editing their clothes.

I just got a a fake Levi's one, and of course it's right after I'm looking at Levi jeans online.

It bothers me 'cause I think if I show people, they're gonna be like "nope, that's a real ad, you're crazy".

can people see this?


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am now sure she has my number blocked. Unblocks me when she needs a favor from me. Re-blocks me when said favor is done by me or somebody else. If you do not want to associate with me, why keep asking me to do you favors? Why not just ask the others people around you in your social circle? Isn't it more rational to ask people you at least are fond of to help you? Than me? Someone you dislike. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Pongowaffle

llodell88 said:


> i don't understand how this guy makes these fake/ads commercial, especially so easily and quickly. Is this something lots of people can do or am I just making a big deal out of something lots of people could do and just don't? Because I think if it was easy you'd see fake celebrity commercials on youtube. Does he have some expensive software not many people would have access too? It's not like he's just editing their clothes.
> 
> I just got a a fake Levi's one, and of course it's right after I'm looking at Levi jeans online.
> 
> It bothers me 'cause I think if I show people, they're gonna be like "nope, that's a real ad, you're crazy".
> 
> can people see this?


The truth is they are all just a Tide ad.


----------



## llodell88

Pongowaffle said:


> The truth is they are all just a Tide ad.


What, it's a Levis commercial? I see a Levis commercial.


----------



## SparklingWater

is the pain of change worth it? will i really enjoy my life more ? i'm used to a lonely empty life. outside of some unavoidable situations, my life is comfy in that i'm not in pain all the time. but my life is terribly small and limited. is this all worth it? will it be worth it? i'mnot sure, none of my experiences with people have been satisfying or enjoyable enough to seem worth all the work i'm doing. sigh. i see people enjoying others so i assume with more work i could get there, but honestly... i'm too tired of the strain of rewiring neural pathways. i think i just want to make money to support myself and live on my own. if i'm ok without people at this point, i'm just going with that. only when i look at others and compare, do i think i need to feel differently and have more people and relationships in my life. on my own i feel empty, but ok and not in pain and miserable. **** i wish i'd learned to cope in other ways besides avoidance. after so long it's hard seeing another way of living.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This poem I wrote is definitely a tongue twister to read aloud for a vid


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm not sure why I've been snacking a lot lately when I'm not even hungry. Maybe I'm just trying to eat my sorrows away.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hopefully she will like her present.


----------



## tehuti88

So it turns out my cat is utterly mesmerized by those YouTube kitty-game videos. :serious:










She watched this one all the way through without even realizing it went into reruns about two minutes in.










I'm just wondering what was up with that pigeon.


----------



## Sus y

tehuti88 said:


> So it turns out my cat is utterly mesmerized by those YouTube kitty-game videos. :serious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought the production value of this one was superb and worthy of an award nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She watched this one all the way through without even realizing it went into reruns about two minutes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering what was up with that pigeon.


That must be cute!


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> So it turns out my cat is utterly mesmerized by those YouTube kitty-game videos. :serious:
> She thought the production value of this one was superb and worthy of an award nomination.
> 
> She watched this one all the way through without even realizing it went into reruns about two minutes in.
> 
> I'm just wondering what was up with that pigeon.


Try out these ones:


----------



## Kevin001

Guess they just forgot about me


----------



## roxslide

Ugh I hate dramarama. 

Moving on... I talked to my co-worker about DNA tests and apparently he took one too but thought the whole thing was boring/disappointing..... how!? He doesn't even remember his results! I think it's so interesting, who cares about race (sounds like he was mainly disappointed to find out he was 100% white)... it's fun to be diverse but most of all interesting to see what makes you tick, even if you have the most common/unremarkable genes they still contribute to... you. I know I'm a great deal more self absorbed than the average person but I have to believe other people are at least somewhat interested in themselves lol.

Anyway I'm pretty sure this will entertain me at least for the next week researching my genes and I will be making notes on possible lifestyle changes in the future. Also I've been cross referencing different interpretation tools and I have to believe some of them are garbage... there's no way I am part Indian lol.


----------



## roxslide

I hate my life. Why do the most embarrassing, cringey things always happen to me? Am I just a normal person who wound up anxious because I am clumsy, absent minded accident prone and always make the most humiliating mistakes?

I've tried to embrace it and just play it off but God damn. Can I go through one day without doing things like literally slipping on a banana peel? God. (Yes, I actually did that once)

I just accidentally streamed a video of myself on my roommates chromecast of me singing and playing piano. Omg. Why. I hope their tv wasn't on but it probably was. Wow. Why you do this google? Why do you betray me, clumsy fingers?


----------



## Blue Dino

I notice my hair gets oily awfully fast now.


----------



## Chevy396

How can we make meaningful Connections in this world run by our connections?

Meanwhile looking up, I see a memory of nothing. And that was enough for me.

But why isn't it anymore. Seems like time making a ***** out of space.


----------



## Chevy396

Finally get to start shopping for houses again. Is there any better feeling. Maybe when you move in I suppose

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y

Blue Dino said:


> I notice my hair gets oily awfully fast now.


Did you do something to it? About 3 years ago or so I did a treatment for hydrating it and eliminating frizz, the treatment was chocolate based (like keratin), so it was really grassy and it got my hair horrible oily during a whole month almost two (although apart from that it looked really pretty), I wish to do it again, not that I'm masochist but it worked for the frizz.

There are other things that can make the hair more oily, like the female cycle but that should (if so) last just a few days, changes in the diet, environmental changes (which includes even if you are changing the temperature of the water you are using to shampoo it), changing shampoo and other products for it, some medication, brushing/massaging your head more often your hair, and maybe even stressing situations, there could be other reasons I'm missing now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

TinyFlutter said:


> I'm going to message you soon!


I'll be watchin' for it!


----------



## Crisigv

I wish there was a human who was as excited as my cats to see/hear from me.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Going to meet up with her for dinner tonight at 7. Like she wanted. Last two times I saw her she asked me to go. She tells me this time she will not flake out like the last two times. She had a lot of things going on so she had to. I texted her during lunch to make sure she will follow through. She replied it is a definite yes! I am in doubts still. In great doubt. 70% chance I think she pulls a last minute flake out on me again. She will go AWOL again two hours beforehand. She will ghost me. I am sure this is going happen again. But I want to believe. A miracle she will follow through. But I am suspecting again she is juggling social plans. Me as the backup. Like the last two times she ditched me. I am nervous right now about this. Very nervous. Nervous and anxious that this will again end in disappointment. I wish for a miracle it is not. But I am not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

+


Lohikaarme said:


> :hug Hope you feel better soon.


Same. At the moment it feels like I am on a ride down the roller coaster, but like everything I know it will change direction eventually, I'll just have to hold on and don't let go.

This song is dedicated to many aspects of my life actually. To work, to friends I can't always be there for, and my girlfriend, also to the one situation where I burned the pizza in the oven at home.

(Also just wanted to share)


----------



## SplendidBob

roxslide said:


> Ugh I hate dramarama.
> 
> Moving on... I talked to my co-worker about DNA tests and apparently he took one too but thought the whole thing was boring/disappointing..... how!? He doesn't even remember his results! I think it's so interesting, who cares about race (sounds like he was mainly disappointed to find out he was 100% white)... it's fun to be diverse but most of all interesting to see what makes you tick, even if you have the most common/unremarkable genes they still contribute to... you. I know I'm a great deal more self absorbed than the average person but I have to believe other people are at least somewhat interested in themselves lol.
> 
> Anyway I'm pretty sure this will entertain me at least for the next week researching my genes and I will be making notes on possible lifestyle changes in the future. Also I've been cross referencing different interpretation tools and I have to believe some of them are garbage... there's no way I am part Indian lol.


Also found my genes interesting, also think the tools are a bit ropey, and also am part Indian (3-5%) lol.

Actually verified this though, my parents did some family tree stuff and found the Indian ancestor.



roxslide said:


> I just accidentally streamed a video of myself on my roommates chromecast of me singing and playing piano. Omg. Why. I hope their tv wasn't on but it probably was. Wow. Why you do this google? Why do you betray me, clumsy fingers?


When I started making videos, I accidentally tweeted a video of me talking to my dodgy old film review website twitter account that:

1. My friend had access to, so saw the video
2. Had 20,000 followers.

Oops.


----------



## llodell88

wonder how many people on this forum aren't who they say they are. i dont understand why someone would wanna make a fake profile and identity and pretend to have SA, I really wonder about those people.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

How tired I'm getting, it's only been two months since I started doing what everyone says to do about my agoraphobia and social anxiety, I have been trying to engage in discussion with people online, post on things like forums, workout buy tracking for at least two times a week, I'm just getting so exhausted with constantly dealing with my panic attacks by doing these things.
It seems the only thing that's actually improving by doing this is my body, I lost a lot of weight and I feel less crappy physically but man I a wreck mentally.
****, I hope it helps me soon.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Workout by walking**


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's funny how there's this woman at work named Joy and she's the most smiley person there.


----------



## llodell88

need sthg otc that works as good as ambien. really just wanna be asleep the whole night for one night. i had some ambien but lost it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There's an emptiness in my core
It's embarrassing

I'm numb and I don’t give a **** 'cause it's all just surface
Why can't you and I just let go
And take all the risks?

My legs are numb, I just can’t get up
Will you stay through the theatre
Of my self-pity, my lechery?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Inside of this all you create
You hide from yourself
You separate every belief
That is true and you spend your life
Attached to this poison
You don't feel anything out of the way
And its true that

You spend your life trapped in this void
Where you will stay always

Get rid of this part riding you
The same cold space
You don't want to feel anything new
You decided to spend your life
Safe from emotion
This way you'll never be harmed again
Or confused now

You spend your life trapped in this void
Where you will stay always
You waste your life relaxed in your void
Where you will drain all of you


----------



## tehuti88

She climbs in my lap now and rests her chin on my computer waiting for something interesting to show up on the screen... ;_;



komorikun said:


> Try out these ones:


She seemed to like the gerbils, but something else caught her attention and she jumped down and left right before it ended. Calmly watched the nesting pigeon. Interest seemed to wane during the mourning doves. Perked up for the squirrels, but when they started chattering she got confused and tried looking into the speaker.

I put on another video full of squirrels and birds after that one but she started climbing on and around the computer trying to peek behind the screen so I had to put a stop to that.

Now she's sitting behind my computer but with her paws resting on the computer desk, peering sideways at the monitor, and surreptitiously trying to crawl onto the keyboard, so I'm not sure how to handle this. :sus

...Oh good, she seems to have given up to go take a nap. I hope. It's about time to shut this down for the night though.

At this rate I'm going to have to get my cat her own computer.


----------



## tehuti88

She needs to lose weight. It's too bad I can't attach a tablet to a small treadmill and make her her own Peloton or NordicTrack.


----------



## tehuti88

Wha...


----------



## Kevin001

2 bedroom and 2 bath for $725.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm all used up. I gave everything of myself and there's nothing left for me that I want. Maybe...


----------



## Citrine79

feeling more and more pessimistic each day.


----------



## SplendidBob

Kratom is getting to the point where it isn't worth it. Nasty hangover (**** mood, dehydration) the next day, no energy, and all it does now is make me post stupid **** in skype.


----------



## CNikki

Contemplating on whether to make a certain phone call.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to be more assertive and confident.


----------



## llodell88

what is this guys deal

trying to protect his ***, drive me crazy, make me look crazy

whatever it is, it's probably something not good, and not anything that benefits me clearly


----------



## CNikki

Kevin001 said:


> I need to be more assertive and confident.


Same. I've been assertive in the past, especially when it was needed. But nowadays I hold back and it's really getting on my nerves.


----------



## Kevin001

CNikki said:


> Same. I've been assertive in the past, especially when it was needed. But nowadays I hold back and it's really getting on my nerves.


Yep

Idk I always just try to love others and listen more. I always think before I speak and forgive easily.


----------



## CNikki

Kevin001 said:


> Yep
> 
> Idk I always just try to love others and listen more. I always think before I speak and forgive easily.


That's my problem - sometimes I forgive too easily. Some instances I've stood my ground even though it was long overdue.


----------



## llodell88

toasted a bagel

out of cream cheese


----------



## Jeff271

peanut butter


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> +
> 
> Same. At the moment it feels like I am on a ride down the roller coaster, but like everything I know it will change direction eventually, I'll just have to hold on and don't let go.
> 
> This song is dedicated to many aspects of my life actually. To work, to friends I can't always be there for, and my girlfriend, also to the one situation where I burned the pizza in the oven at home.
> 
> (Also just wanted to share)


Your efforts will pay off


----------



## EBecca

I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## funnynihilist

Haven't had a dream in a long time
See, the life I've had
Can make a good man bad

So for once in my life
Let me get what I want
Lord knows, it would be the first time
Lord knows, it would be the first time


----------



## Pongowaffle

Pongowaffle said:


> Going to meet up with her for dinner tonight at 7. Like she wanted. Last two times I saw her she asked me to go. She tells me this time she will not flake out like the last two times. She had a lot of things going on so she had to. I texted her during lunch to make sure she will follow through. She replied it is a definite yes! I am in doubts still. In great doubt. 70% chance I think she pulls a last minute flake out on me again. She will go AWOL again two hours beforehand. She will ghost me. I am sure this is going happen again. But I want to believe. A miracle she will follow through. But I am suspecting again she is juggling social plans. Me as the backup. Like the last two times she ditched me. I am nervous right now about this. Very nervous. Nervous and anxious that this will again end in disappointment. I wish for a miracle it is not. But I am not going to get my hopes up.


Just as I expected. She did not show up. Completely ghosted me when I text her 4x called her twice. Sat around for almost an hour. I ate alone and left. Not at all surprised. But still disappointed. She only pulls that **** on me it seems. No clue what is it about me that she keeps flaking on me like this. She was yet the one who pushed me to get together again. She told me a few hours before hand she is down for it. 3rd straight time. It is my fault for falling for this. Just something about me. Just something. Whatever it is I hope I find out. Or else this is going to repeat again with another person. But I will probably will not try again.

If I run into her again, it is going to be very awkward lol. I have no clue if I should finally confront her assertively, give her the cold shoulder or greet her like nothing has happened. Oh man.


----------



## 3stacks

Coincidence said:


> man wtf look how this food screams! so creepy


I would too if I was being cooked lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Coincidence said:


> why do i have a feeling that i've just said something wrong and or not very nice?


What you said in the post before this was very disgusting yeah.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if I should actually be on some kind of medication.


----------



## forever in flux

Crisigv said:


> I wonder if I should actually be on some kind of medication.


Judging by your comments in the 'frustration' section I believe you definitely should be. Antidepressants tend to work best for those who are deeply depressed.

My antidepressant (Nardil) has finally given me enough relief from depression to be able to consistently make positive changes in my life and not wake every morning wishing I was dead, spending hours laying in bed ruminating trying to will myself to get up.

Therapy, exercise, and diet were never able to provide me with such consistent relief and my efforts were always stop / start. I am now making decent progress in those areas thanks largely to Nardil giving me relief from depression.

Obviously YMMV but compared to therapy it's a much easier way of improving your situation if you're very depressed. So long as you start low and go slow to minimise start-up and side effects.


----------



## Crisigv

forever in flux said:


> Judging by your comments in the 'frustration' section I believe you definitely should be. Antidepressants tend to work best for those who are deeply depressed.
> 
> My antidepressant (Nardil) has finally given me enough relief from depression to be able to consistently make positive changes in my life and not wake every morning wishing I was dead, spending hours laying in bed ruminating trying to will myself to get up.
> 
> Therapy, exercise, and diet were never able to provide me with such consistent relief and my efforts were always stop / start. I am now making decent progress in those areas thanks largely to Nardil giving me relief from depression.
> 
> Obviously YMMV but compared to therapy it's a much easier way of improving your situation if you're very depressed. So long as you start low and go slow to minimise start-up and side effects.


Thanks


----------



## SofaKing

Tuesday


----------



## SofaKing

gnomealone said:


> Sure...Tuesday 30 or 40 years from now. Give yourself a break
> and treat yourself a little nicer, your one of the good ones.:smile2:


I appreciate your kind words. This happens to be a meeting I'm looking forward to.


----------



## roxslide

I thought I was going to enjoy this earl grey candle but it makes me kind of sick for some reason. Dunno why... love the taste and smell of earl grey.

Also I bought this crop hoodie because they look cool on other people. I intended to look kind of like this but wow I just look pretty dumb. I guess I can still work out in it though.


----------



## 3stacks

roxslide said:


> I thought I was going to enjoy this earl grey candle but it makes me kind of sick for some reason. Dunno why... love the taste and smell of earl grey.
> 
> Also I bought this crop hoodie because they look cool on other people. I intended to look kind of like this but wow I just look pretty dumb. I guess I can still work out in it though.


 I have an essential oil diffuser and the earl gray oil I have smells amazing. We had a candle one too and it made me feel sick so thats pretty weird.


----------



## muna

tired of sleeping alone. tired of always being on the outside looking in.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

muna said:


> tired of sleeping alone. tired of always being on the outside looking in.


I can so relate to this.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Must force myself to go to the meet tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Maybe I should of asked what time she had work.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Icy pops are better when they're a little juicy. It's so ****ing good.


----------



## mt moyt

going to a meetup tomorrow. its gonna be a first for me


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I have this great plan today.. It's so great you can never ever look back at an old plan, and consider it great ever again. Everyone on this forum is going to take a look at my plan and think it is the greatest.










Today I am gonna spend all day on SAS, at least until I find something else to do.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

mt moyt said:


> going to a meetup tomorrow. its gonna be a first for me


An SA specific meet?

I've got one tomorrow. It's a book meet where you're supposed to read a book before the meet then talk about it the meet.

I'm just going to socialize a bit though as my brain can't digest a book in it's current state of ****ing depression lol


----------



## mt moyt

Pete Beale said:


> An SA specific meet?
> 
> I've got one tomorrow. It's a book meet where you're supposed to read a book before the meet then talk about it the meet.
> 
> I'm just going to socialize a bit though as my brain can't digest a book in it's current state of ****ing depression lol


Yep it's an SA meetup group. Oh the book one would be tough, i wouldn't be able to say a lot unless i really really liked it and read it multiple times. The one i'm going to is a board games one, so will see how it goes. 
Yeah thats my main reason too, i'm getting tired of having no irl friends. I think it'll help to just go out for a bit and meet some people


----------



## llodell88

why do i have this feeling in my head like my brain is literally fried all the time


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

mt moyt said:


> Yep it's an SA meetup group. Oh the book one would be tough, i wouldn't be able to say a lot unless i really really liked it and read it multiple times. The one i'm going to is a board games one, so will see how it goes.
> Yeah thats my main reason too, i'm getting tired of having no irl friends. I think it'll help to just go out for a bit and meet some people


How many have signed up for it so far?

There's only 9 going to this book meet. Not many do them.

I haven't read a book in years so I don't know how I'd be talking about the book. It's a cracking book but a bit grim and I'm too depressed to take on a book like that tbh.

The first social SA meet I went to had board games. Did a bit of jenga. The host discussed doing a proper board game meet in the future.

I prefer just social meets tbh where you just have food, drinks and chat.

I feel the same mate. The loneliness is harder to deal with than ever for me right now.

I've met about 35-40 people doing these meets so far btw.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## love is like a dream

the best active male user on this site is this guy: (Scrub-Zero). he is not not fake at all. like,..such a genuine soul.


----------



## mt moyt

Pete Beale said:


> How many have signed up for it so far?
> 
> There's only 9 going to this book meet. Not many do them.
> 
> I haven't read a book in years so I don't know how I'd be talking about the book. It's a cracking book but a bit grim and I'm too depressed to take on a book like that tbh.
> 
> The first social SA meet I went to had board games. Did a bit of jenga. The host discussed doing a proper board game meet in the future.
> 
> I prefer just social meets tbh where you just have food, drinks and chat.
> 
> I feel the same mate. The loneliness is harder to deal with than ever for me right now.
> 
> I've met about 35-40 people doing these meets so far btw.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


What book is it?

So far for mine there's 7 people. There's a limit of 8. I wonder what games they will bring, i didn't ask. My favourite game is risk probably, or this Harry potter game where you get clues from players and guess who's behind Fluffy's trapdoor.

Yeah i think its good to go to these things because just staying at home won't change things. Never know, might meet someone you really connect with.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

mt moyt said:


> What book is it?
> 
> So far for mine there's 7 people. There's a limit of 8. I wonder what games they will bring, i didn't ask. My favourite game is risk probably, or this Harry potter game where you get clues from players and guess who's behind Fluffy's trapdoor.
> 
> Yeah i think its good to go to these things because just staying at home won't change things. Never know, might meet someone you really connect with.


The Kite Runner

That was the first time I'd played Jenga. A girl sat next to me made it collapse and I don't think she wanted the attention on her again after that, so didn't play anymore lol.

That's what I want, a real connection with someone. Met someone there I liked but she's a lot shyer than me and too young probably.

I'll try and chat to her tomorrow though. Wish I could just ask her out on a bloody date. So frustrating lol

Good luck with your meet anyway!


----------



## forever in flux

Porn is incredibly romantic, I just never realised it before. How could I have been so blind? Too much or not enough wanking?


----------



## Wren611

Bumping into you and your little boy just now was weird. It's been 14 years since I last saw you, and I've thought about you a lot since then. When I heard you'd moved away, had a partner and a baby, I felt happy for you, honestly, but also a stupid part of my brain was jealous.

What if I'd said something about my feelings for you when we were kids?

I feel very strange about all of this.


----------



## mt moyt

Pete Beale said:


> The Kite Runner
> 
> That was the first time I'd played Jenga. A girl sat next to me made it collapse and I don't think she wanted the attention on her again after that, so didn't play anymore lol.
> 
> That's what I want, a real connection with someone. Met someone there I liked but she's a lot shyer than me and too young probably.
> 
> I'll try and chat to her tomorrow though. Wish I could just ask her out on a bloody date. So frustrating lol
> 
> Good luck with your meet anyway!


Ah i've never read it lol, heard of it though. Hmm interesting, i've never met anyone with noticeable SA or much quieter than me so i wonder how it'll be.

Thanks, hope yours goes well too!


----------



## Kevin001

Going back to local church tomorrow.....kinda nervous since its been awhile.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

mt moyt said:


> Ah i've never read it lol, heard of it though. Hmm interesting, i've never met anyone with noticeable SA or much quieter than me so i wonder how it'll be.
> 
> Thanks, hope yours goes well too!


I met people with autism and some barley say a word and look terrified. Others will be much more talkative and appear normal.

It was a bit eye opening for me at first when you meet SA people on the spectrum.



Kevin001 said:


> Going back to local church tomorrow.....kinda nervous since its been awhile.


I'm sort of agnostic I guess, but lately I've felt like going to church because I feel so ****. Maybe it would be good for me.


----------



## forever in flux

It's obvious to a blind man / woman that I'm sexy, but am I sexy enough?


----------



## shyvr6

Accidentally sat on my glasses and broke the frame. I'm hoping this as seen on tv welding glue that I got as a gift a long time ago works as advertised.


----------



## love is like a dream

i need not to let my mood swings control who i am. i control my head. am i not supposed to be the master of my feelings?


----------



## llodell88

my moms going across the street to the bar to meet a friend
i wonder if they'll talk about how schizophrenic how i am over there
maybe with the bartender who was in there when i was in there and told me i was schizophrenic too
they can all sit around in a circle and talk about how schizophrenic how i am


----------



## llodell88

if all those people who go "oh, she's just a nice lady" about my mother heard her now...

i don't even know how whatever she spilled all over the floor could be all my fault, maybe


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The time settings on the forum are messed up again. I think this happened last year but can't remember how I fixed it.


----------



## Rachel NG

Persephone The Dread said:


> The time settings on the forum are messed up again. I think this happened last year but can't remember how I fixed it.


I'd assume the daylight savings option
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> I'm sort of agnostic I guess, but lately I've felt like going to church because I feel so ****. Maybe it would be good for me.


Can't hurt


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> She climbs in my lap now and rests her chin on my computer waiting for something interesting to show up on the screen... ;_;
> 
> She seemed to like the gerbils, but something else caught her attention and she jumped down and left right before it ended. Calmly watched the nesting pigeon. Interest seemed to wane during the mourning doves. Perked up for the squirrels, but when they started chattering she got confused and tried looking into the speaker.
> 
> I put on another video full of squirrels and birds after that one but she started climbing on and around the computer trying to peek behind the screen so I had to put a stop to that.
> 
> Now she's sitting behind my computer but with her paws resting on the computer desk, peering sideways at the monitor, and surreptitiously trying to crawl onto the keyboard, so I'm not sure how to handle this. :sus
> 
> ...Oh good, she seems to have given up to go take a nap. I hope. It's about time to shut this down for the night though.
> 
> At this rate I'm going to have to get my cat her own computer.


Thank you for reporting back on your findings. My previous roommate's cats seemed to like those videos. The tortie in particular.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/komorikun-20532/albums/previous-roommate-s-cats/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Rachel NG said:


> I'd assume the daylight savings option
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah I messed around with them and it didn't help, just changes between two hours ahead and one hour ahead. That happened last time I think, so I guess I'll just try changing it again later.


----------



## you want it darker

I am thinking alcohol dulls physical pain but only worsens emotional pain.


----------



## Myosr

For some reason, I watched a ton of videos last night from a channel called "Geography Now" that makes those short clips about different countries.

I was mostly looking at African countries which I knew nothing about and couldn't even point their general region on a map. And some Asian countries too.

I ended up feeling weird. I guess it's just the childish feeling of _"woh, the world is so big, man."_. :roll

I think the country that still intrigues me the most is North Korea though. It's just so different from all other countries, I wonder what it's like to live there. Also, this idea that you can create a North and a South Korea out of the same ... I donno ... people? culture? seems bizarre. Are there alternative universes with North Korean versions of other countries?

One other thing that seems weird to think about is how a lot of borders between countries seem arbitrary (or based on European countries squabbling for land), since many countries didn't exist as countries before they were colonized.


----------



## komorikun

It's crazy how a spammer posts on this forum 15 times in various threads to get to the 16 post limit in order post a thread. Is this all done by a bot?


----------



## roxslide

****ing cocksucker. God I hate dip****s like that guy. I don't understand how you could ever come to the conclusion that it's ok to yell at some random chick you don't even know. Also, don't call me "baby," you asshat. I'm surprised I didn't flip him off walking away. I think he was trying to show off to his friends, "Look I'm so ballsy, I can annoy the **** out of a random girl." Wow. Kudos.

This is why I hate straight clubs/bars. I wasn't even in the bar and I still got this crap. I don't want to be that person but I might insist from now on that anyone who wants to go to a bar with me that we go to a gay one. I have never been harassed or groped in one, it's amazing. Even the straight guys you meet there seem nicer.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@roxslide

:hug


----------



## roxslide

ANX1 said:


> @roxslide
> 
> :hug


Haha sorry I was really intense... I was just really annoyed that someone could be that disrespectful. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Marko3

it's 9:17AM... should I go for groceries first or gym?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

They're working me more hours starting Monday. I like it but at the same time I don't. Seems like they're giving me a different position, which I like because I'm going to be dealing with produce in the grocery store, so I'll be working with people less.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

roxslide said:


> Haha sorry I was really intense... I was just really annoyed that someone could be that disrespectful. Anyway, thanks.


You're welcome. 

You are just venting. 

It happens more than people think in many countries. It happened right infront of me one time from a car and have no way to stop it, as it is a drive by version.


----------



## Blue Dino

Sus y said:


> Did you do something to it? About 3 years ago or so I did a treatment for hydrating it and eliminating frizz, the treatment was chocolate based (like keratin), so it was really grassy and it got my hair horrible oily during a whole month almost two (although apart from that it looked really pretty), I wish to do it again, not that I'm masochist but it worked for the frizz.
> 
> There are other things that can make the hair more oily, like the female cycle but that should (if so) last just a few days, changes in the diet, environmental changes (which includes even if you are changing the temperature of the water you are using to shampoo it), changing shampoo and other products for it, some medication, brushing/massaging your head more often your hair, and maybe even stressing situations, there could be other reasons I'm missing now.


I feel like it usually happens if I shampoo wash my hair too often. I have been since it's been oddly warm and humid here the past few weeks. Not shampooing too often usually helps I think. I usually shampoo once per week. Rest the days I just rinse casually.

Dry shampoo also helps a lot too if I have to use shampoo often. But they're expensive and I've ran out. I usually use this. 
https://www.amazon.com/Batiste-Sham...0424&sr=1-4&keywords=batiste+dry+shampoo&th=1

I also heard cornstarch mix will work too, but I never tried that. :lol And it doesn't help that I have somewhat thick, dense and brittle hair.


----------



## roxslide

ANX1 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> You are just venting.
> 
> It happens more than people think in many countries. It happened right infront of me one time from a car and have no way to stop it as it is a drive by version.


Yeah when I lived in Florida and biked a lot it happened to me all the time via car. One time a guy slowed down so he was parallel with my bike and rolled down his window and said a bunch of weird stuff, I tried to ignore him. I've got a lot of built up annoyance I guess


----------



## roxslide

My cat really seems to hate the teeth cleaning gel I bought him. I am not sure if I should stop using it. I am worried about his teeth so I'm trying everything at once... I guess that's kind of overkill but when the vet showed me his teeth it shocked me.


----------



## JitteryBear

*Help?*

I'm new so I don't know how to get started around here


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

roxslide said:


> Yeah when I lived in Florida and biked a lot it happened to me all the time via car. One time a guy slowed down so he was parallel with my bike and rolled down his window and said a bunch of weird stuff, I tried to ignore him. I've got a lot of built up annoyance I guess


Would have been funny if you said retreat and stopped. He probably would of kept on going. 

Then turn left or right and went into parking lot or similar. :lol

Reminds me of a guy who's car got caught in the snow on a private like road and his passenger said retreat. :lol

I guess can do many things with a scenario like that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> For some reason, I watched a ton of videos last night from a channel called "Geography Now" that makes those short clips about different countries.
> 
> I was mostly looking at African countries which I knew nothing about and couldn't even point their general region on a map. And some Asian countries too.
> 
> I ended up feeling weird. I guess it's just the childish feeling of _"woh, the world is so big, man."_. :roll
> 
> I think the country that still intrigues me the most is North Korea though. It's just so different from all other countries, I wonder what it's like to live there. Also, this idea that you can create a North and a South Korea out of the same ... I donno ... people? culture? seems bizarre. Are there alternative universes with North Korean versions of other countries?
> 
> One other thing that seems weird to think about is how a lot of borders between countries seem arbitrary (or based on European countries squabbling for land), since many countries didn't exist as countries before they were colonized.


I find North Korea interesting too. (In this universe,) something kind of similar happened with East and West Germany after WW2, and the East is still economically disadvataged relative to the West but their rejoined now and the end result was no where near as extreme. North Korea is very cult like.

In many ways North Korea is stuck in the past too which makes it more interesting.

Also I'm pretty sure they purposefully engineered the death of the student who stole the poster.

It's kind of fascinating/disturbing watching the way they all reacted to their previous leader's death though I'm sure many were acting to avoid standing out. Also this is interesting (she went undercover as a teacher,)

https://theintercept.com/2017/09/04/undercover-in-north-korea-all-paths-lead-to-catastrophe/

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=6weGCM3sWKc


----------



## Rachel NG

roxslide said:


> ****ing cocksucker. God I hate dip****s like that guy. I don't understand how you could ever come to the conclusion that it's ok to yell at some random chick you don't even know. Also, don't call me "baby," you asshat. I'm surprised I didn't flip him off walking away. I think he was trying to show off to his friends, "Look I'm so ballsy, I can annoy the **** out of a random girl." Wow. Kudos.
> 
> This is why I hate straight clubs/bars. I wasn't even in the bar and I still got this crap. I don't want to be that person but I might insist from now on that anyone who wants to go to a bar with me that we go to a gay one. I have never been harassed or groped in one, it's amazing. Even the straight guys you meet there seem nicer.


I'm sorry that happened, it can be really scary.


----------



## Kevin001

Daylight savings time sucks


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Daylight savings time sucks


I know, right? Pretty much right after dinner yesterday, I started looking at the clock like it was already an hour ahead. So at least I went to bed on time to get enough sleep. I think it helped a little.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I know, right? Pretty much right after dinner yesterday, I started looking at the clock like it was already an hour ahead. So at least I went to bed on time to get enough sleep. I think it helped a little.


Meh its whatever, at least we get more daylight .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Kevin001 said:


> Crisigv said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? Pretty much right after dinner yesterday, I started looking at the clock like it was already an hour ahead. So at least I went to bed on time to get enough sleep. I think it helped a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh its whatever, at least we get more daylight .
Click to expand...

Good point!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Two people pulled out of the meet, including meet woman I like.

Still going even though I feel like ****e. Meh


----------



## firestar

roxslide said:


> My cat really seems to hate the teeth cleaning gel I bought him. I am not sure if I should stop using it. I am worried about his teeth so I'm trying everything at once... I guess that's kind of overkill but when the vet showed me his teeth it shocked me.


Have you been brushing his teeth until now?

My cat is still young (10 months old). I'm not terribly concerned about his teeth right now, but I've been brushing twice a week to get into the habit. Not sure if that's enough to prevent future problems, though.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

@Girl Without a Shadow

(Long distance relationship)

I feel so protective of you when you sleep. I could just sit here for hours and hours to make sure you are safe when you sleep. I even bring my computer around with me in the house while doing chores so that I can always make sure you are safe.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Someone else has pulled out.

Will end up just me and the host, and I havn't read the bloody book lol


----------



## SplendidBob

****ing exhausted, no energy, no motivation, cant even bring myself to get out of bed, but am going to have to i suppose.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Looks like the meet is gonna get cancelled. It was already cancelled last week due to the weather. Sigh


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Ominous Indeed said:


> @Girl Without a Shadow
> 
> (Long distance relationship)
> 
> I feel so protective of you when you sleep. I could just sit here for hours and hours to make sure you are safe when you sleep. I even bring my computer around with me in the house while doing chores so that I can always make sure you are safe.


----------



## SFC01

TheInvisibleHand said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> ****ing exhausted, no energy, no motivation, cant even bring myself to get out of bed, but am going to have to i suppose.


I watched your video just before bed and I reckon you're so close to what you want.

You've come a long way man and I can see you having a good life.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

TheInvisibleHand said:


>


I understand that you feel the need to demean others so that you can feel better about yourself and your situation.

Don't worry .. *Pats on shoulder* you'll find someone someday as well, maybe :grin2:


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Ominous Indeed said:


> Don't worry .. *Pats on shoulder* you'll find someone someday as well, maybe :grin2:


It has always been a dream of mine to find a guy that will watch me while i sleep.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

TheInvisibleHand said:


> It has always been a dream of mine to find a guy that will watch me while i sleep.


I can see you have big dreams and ambitions. I can sense you will get far in your life.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm never gonna buy electronic parts from stores again. Goddam it. It's half the price online. The reason I didn't order online is because the stuff are cheap and the shipping cost is sometimes even higher than the order price. But to hell with that. It's totally worth it, if not even cheaper overall compared to buying from actual store. Also I wouldn't have to spend so much time in buses and traffic and ****.
I think every single thing I bought today was double the price of the online store equivalent :bah


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Meets been cancelled at the last minute. Sigh.

No point doing these small meets.

At least with the big uns half will turn up. Small uns, no one turns up.

Best thing is to not have ****ing SA and not have to deal with flakey SA folks. 

Best thing is to have no ****ing mental health issues at all and be a normal ******* person who can meet normal, good people. lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> Meets been cancelled at the last minute. Sigh.
> 
> No point doing these small meets.
> 
> At least with the big uns half will turn up. Small uns, no one turns up.
> 
> Best thing is to not have ****ing SA and not have to deal with flakey SA folks.
> 
> Best thing is to have no ****ing mental health issues at all and be a normal ******* person who can meet normal, good people. lol


Thanks mate, but not feeling very close atm. Think my only option at this point is going to rustle up the monies for a good private therapist. If i aint over the finish line I ain't over the start line, because the track is unimaginably slippery, and on a ****ing massive incline. Something like that lol.

Probably not going to stop the vlogs either. Though they might take a different form (that I have been toying with). Basically part 1: My ranty thoughts, Part 2: My criticisms to those ranty thoughts when watching it back. Something like that.

Agree re SA folks and mental health lol. There aren't even any SA groups down my way presumably because all the SA people don't venture outside. The "normal" anxiety ones were full of people who were inexplicably more functional than me but never spoke, and the depression group was full of severe cluster B style PD's who talked absolute crazy ****.

I find myself betwixt and between. Not socially competent enough to handle normal people with their expectations and inability to empathise, and in no ****ing way wanting to go back to interacting with those I used to have to interact with.

Have to find a way to push on, I suppose.

Will make the first of the new vids after dinner, see how that goes. Therapist tomorrow, as usual will throw my metaphorical bag full of **** in her face and see how it goes .

You are doing the right thing gong to these groups btw mate, even if the rest of them are cancelling ****s.


----------



## roxslide

firestar said:


> Have you been brushing his teeth until now?
> 
> My cat is still young (10 months old). I'm not terribly concerned about his teeth right now, but I've been brushing twice a week to get into the habit. Not sure if that's enough to prevent future problems, though.


I've always thought brushing is kind of harsh and many cats will not tolerate it. My vet also agreed with me and even told me not to brush because you can damage their gums.

If your cat can tolerate it and you think it's working then I totally think you should keep going. I've tried to brush a previous cat's teeth and I made her gums bleed and realized I was causing her pain so I'm just not keen on doing it again.

I much prefer the wipes, I try to use the dental wipes on him every other day but I forget sometimes. I think I was missing his back teeth though. He's 4 and a half years old right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Weird truck seemed to be following me home and stopped by my house.....hmm.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Kevin001 said:


> Weird truck seemed to be following me home and stopped by my house.....hmm.


:afr


----------



## Myosr

Persephone The Dread said:


> I find North Korea interesting too. (In this universe,) something kind of similar happened with East and West Germany after WW2, and the East is still economically disadvataged relative to the West but their rejoined now and the end result was no where near as extreme. North Korea is very cult like.
> 
> In many ways North Korea is stuck in the past too which makes it more interesting.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure they purposefully engineered the death of the student who stole the poster.
> 
> It's kind of fascinating/disturbing watching the way they all reacted to their previous leader's death though I'm sure many were acting to avoid standing out. Also this is interesting (she went undercover as a teacher,)
> 
> https://theintercept.com/2017/09/04/undercover-in-north-korea-all-paths-lead-to-catastrophe/
> 
> https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=6weGCM3sWKc


Aw, that's a sad video. I remember seeing a podcast with a guy who also went there and had some weird stories. One of them that stuck was that his guide didn't know what a scorpion was when he tried telling them about the "scorpion and the fox/frog" fable, because there are no scorpions in NK.

That seems like a bad example though. There are probably villages all over the world where people haven't heard about all sorts of animals they've never seen. Maybe the Internet makes the world seem smaller than it actually is.


----------



## CNikki

Being a keyboard warrior must be a great job occupation.


----------



## firestar

roxslide said:


> I've always thought brushing is kind of harsh and many cats will not tolerate it. My vet also agreed with me and even told me not to brush because you can damage their gums.
> 
> If your cat can tolerate it and you think it's working then I totally think you should keep going. I've tried to brush a previous cat's teeth and I made her gums bleed and realized I was causing her pain so I'm just not keen on doing it again.
> 
> I much prefer the wipes, I try to use the dental wipes on him every other day but I forget sometimes. I think I was missing his back teeth though. He's 4 and a half years old right now.


Thanks for the info. I didn't realize that brushing could damage their gums. He's not a big fan of brushing - no bleeding, but he squirms. I also can't reach that far back into his mouth so I don't know how well it's working. I'll have to look into the wipes.


----------



## Kevin001

geraltofrivia said:


> :afr


They left lol just weird.


----------



## komorikun

Why am I hearing some neighbor scream out *root beer* in a drunken voice every few minutes? WTF!!??


----------



## Wren611

Why do I have to keep pretending to have emotional reactions to things I actually don't give a crap about, or hold my tongue and not say what I really think, or being unable to correct someone in-case I "hurt their feelings"?

Sometimes I can't pretend, but if I only ever reacted to things how I naturally would do, I'd start way more arguments than necessary because of other people allowing themselves to get offended. I feel like my own intelligence is marred whenever I'm faced with idiotic and pathetic people.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol I've intentionally stayed logged on for like four days straight. No point in logging off when I'm just going to come back on. This is the best glitch ever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One of those moments when you realize the simple tool you thought was was designed by an idiot was actually just being used by an idiot that didn’t think “maybe this is backwards”...the good news is now I know


----------



## love is like a dream

im thinking of cropping her crotch area and making it my avatar  :heart


----------



## roxslide

A 4th cousin contacted me on 23andme, they seem to think my name goes way back in America which is pretty cool.


----------



## Chevy396

It's weird waking up in the future.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

At least I have confirmed I still have pretty good street cred in the places I grew up. This is very important to me. Some people may think it's stupid, but it's helped me many times in my life. And I worked very hard to become an infamous outlaw.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

roxslide said:


> A 4th cousin contacted me on 23andme, they seem to think my name goes way back in America which is pretty cool.


That is cool. 

I think you'll find it goes back to where people landed in the US. Like New York or some other place close to the sea.


----------



## Steve French

Not too sure yet on the cbd. At times it seems like it does nothing. Others, it seems like there is a decent anxiolytic effect. Some of those times it feels like nothing I only become vaguely aware afterwards that I was actually quite on the ball. I get a bit of pain relief and hunger I suppose. Kind of like the weed without the stone. I don't know. I was hungover the other day, which is usually quite an anxiety inducing situation for me. I ripped a bit of cbd and got a bit of exercise in, and christ, it felt pretty regular. Then I went for a stroll around wally world and I felt quite good, social, lacking awkwardness. Not a likely scenario most days after I drink. Maybe placebo effect. Worth experimenting I guess. I wish I had not got a vape though. I would like to be able to accurately dose.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"He's has been blow drying his hair for exactly 45 minutes." 

"You're a man, you always look exactly the same!"


----------



## riverbird

It's 4:15am. Why am I still awake... I'm going to be a zombie all day. Ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> It's 4:15am. Why am I still awake... I'm going to be a zombie all day. Ugh.


:O

Go to sleep!


----------



## ToeSnails

Us seamen will probably be the last ones who get to go to Mars...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Productivity, productivity, productivity


----------



## SocialVegan

Sometimes I really wish my dogs could talk.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My manager noticed I blushed today whenever I had to explain what I was taught with my new position. He asked why my face was red and kind of smiled. It was embarrassing so I just told him it was hot in there. What was I supposed to say? That I get embarrassed easily? Yea, that really would've turned out great. He seemed to believe it when I told him it was hot. Even though that room wasn't even hot. This is the first time I've ever had someone ask why I was blushing.


----------



## Chevy396

At least this time when I puked from taking too many supplements without food, I hit the toilet.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## roxslide

Even my psychiatrist says I seem super outgoing and social, idgi. I was panicking before the appointment. I guess I'm lucky that I am not that awkward or unlikable but also it's very frustrating to be misunderstood all the time and having to go through this alone. At least she believes I have anxiety though, a lot of people have rejected it when I tell them my true personality.


----------



## SocialVegan

^ Same here.

People get this totally different vibe from me, idgi.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Everything takes longer than I expect.


----------



## zonebox

My attachment to this forum is strange, I don't really know why, yet I'm always coming back here typing away for a purpose I have yet to learn. I don't even understand why I come here anymore, is it just out of habit? Not to say I have anything against the forum, or the members, I just find it odd how often I find myself coming back to this forum. I'm also not saying I spend too much of my day here, but I should be doing things that are more productive. Perhaps I just use this site as a means of procrastination, and a filler for when I don't have much else to do.

While I have SA, I find it at times hard to relate with a lot of people here. The things most people put value in, don't interest me that much, I think it may just have to do with the age difference. Popularity, image, having a gorgeous mate, friends, a social standing, they just aren't that relevant to me. But people my age usually continue on with that struggle as well, so I'm just weird I suppose. I think perhaps the years of SA, have fundamentally changed what I value and desire out of life. The things I find important, usually involve isolation away from most people. I do care about people, but don't really want anything from them, in the perfect world, everyone would be happy, and I would be out doing my own thing, with only a few people I love, away from everyone else  

And you see, eight minutes have passed, I could have picked up the house a little in that time.. I only have another eight minutes before I have to leave the house.. what purpose was there in this post? It has to be procrastination.


----------



## SocialVegan

I can relate to that ^ as well, I dont crave much outside of what I currently have.


----------



## Lohikaarme

komorikun said:


> Why am I hearing some neighbor scream out *root beer* in a drunken voice every few minutes? WTF!!??


----------



## SofaKing

How is she even allowed to remain here? Is it that the mods would rather just avoid a respawn?


----------



## love is like a dream

does anyone here have a favorite youtube binaural beats/ or a relaxing sound effect video like rain/nature,farm sounds,etc? what


----------



## llodell88

why do people have to be so effed up

why am i so poor

i'm bored again


----------



## Crisigv

I should stop getting my hopes up for having a good day.


----------



## SocialVegan

It's all about setting proper expectations, I'd rather be surprised than disappointed.


----------



## komorikun

Always very suspicious of brand new posters making controversial threads.


----------



## tehuti88

Well that was a lovely half hour or so wasted trying to set up a Twitter account, and zilch to show for it.

Now I'm seeing why I never bothered.


----------



## Blue Dino

Always nothing but a chain of incessant bad news whenever she shows up. Yet she doesn't understand why I hate and can't stand being around her.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Well that was a lovely half hour or so wasted trying to set up a Twitter account, and zilch to show for it.
> 
> Now I'm seeing why I never bothered.


:hug


----------



## Blue Dino

And I really hate being asked questions and force to give a quick answer right on the spot, where whichever answer I give will be held and use against me. This is no way to live.


----------



## harrison

Jesus Christ - what a ****ing drama queen.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*Blue Dino*

:hug

@*harrison*

I thought a superstar.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I might have ****ed up a thing or two today. :um


----------



## Persephone The Dread

If you Google Bismuth-209, the image shown is a love heart someone's carved out of Bismuth XD which is cute because it's half life is a billion times the age of the universe.

Also bismuth crystals are the coolest crystals. I forgot about this and just remembered, but I made a list of interesting looking crystals on a piece of scrap paper a few months ago when I visited the natural history museum (not bismuth because that's been my favourite for ages.) To Google later I guess, and I just looked at it again because I just left it on my desk and it says 'Stibnite - looks like a villain costume' ahahah. Think I meant it would look interesting if it was sort of altered into a costume or something.

If you look at this (stibnite,) it kind of looks like some kind of weird rock/metal dragon:










In case you can't see it, I have included this quick paint scribble because I'm insane










Also I forgot about this but my avatar on skype is still a bismuth dragon....


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> @*harrison*
> 
> I thought a superstar.


Not her mate - it was someone else.

(I probably shouldn't have dropped my medication, I get a bit pissed off when I do that. But it's been making me sleepy)


----------



## harrison

I think there's something wrong with my head.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

@Persephone The Dread

Cool.


----------



## Kevin001

In case you didn't know I'm crazy about you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Not her mate - it was someone else.
> 
> (I probably shouldn't have dropped my medication, I get a bit pissed off when I do that. But it's been making me sleepy)


Oh, ok. 

It is what came to mind when reading your post.

Be careful, as some medication has bad side effects. If you feel side effects like sleeping as one example, contact your doctor as quick as possible. Might need dosage change (to gradually take you off the drug or other) or find another drug. In some cases it can be a warning sign to stop the drug before more serious side effects occur (reaction to the drug).

The thing you have to worry about is some drugs that treat mental conditions can drop blood pressure initially, hence the sleepy feeling. Some increase heart rate and the result is they can cause strokes. They should be only temporary and go away. If they don't, it is recommended to contact your doctor as quick as possible.

I hope you find a solution for this problem mate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> In case you didn't know I'm crazy about you.


Whoever she is, she is one lucky woman.


----------



## llodell88

i wanna go back to sleep


----------



## Kevin001

ANX1 said:


> Whoever she is, she is one lucky woman.


Just singing a song bro lol....


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Kevin001

Oh, that song, 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

llodell88 said:


> i wanna go back to sleep


:hug


----------



## CNikki

Wondering how long my finger nails will last without me chipping them or biting them off (have a bad habit with that.) I'd like to have something that looks nice on me for once.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Oh, ok.
> 
> It is what came to mind when reading your post.
> 
> Be careful, as some medication has bad side effects. If you feel side effects like sleeping as one example, contact your doctor as quick as possible. Might need dosage change (to gradually take you off the drug or other) or find another drug. In some cases it can be a warning sign to stop the drug before more serious side effects occur (reaction to the drug).
> 
> The thing you have to worry about is some drugs that treat mental conditions can drop blood pressure initially, hence the sleepy feeling. Some increase heart rate and the result is they can cause strokes. They should be only temporary and go away. If they don't, it is recommended to contact your doctor as quick as possible.
> 
> I hope you find a solution for this problem mate.


Thanks for your concern mate - feeling calmer today. I need to find a new shrink, which is a pain. I've had some real dickheads and they leave a bad taste in your mouth.  I'll sort it out eventually.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I received a call today for an interview at In-n-out. I've been having knots in my stomach just thinking about it. I'm so nervous!


----------



## Pongowaffle

I have no idea what my homeowners association board is thinking. They refuse to fix potholes on the streets. Tripping hazards on the sidewalks. I saw an old guy tripped and fell right in front of my house a month ago. I am starting to had a few close calls trips myself while jogging around. They said they do not have the money for it. From what I heard they have almost $7 million saved up. Now for the fourth time in 2 years they are replacing perfectly fine street plants, shrubs and doing another re-landscaping. They are planting these pink and purple flowers right next to a dog path. Those are not going to last long lol.


----------



## 3stacks

Wanderlust26 said:


> I received a call today for an interview at In-n-out. I've been having knots in my stomach just thinking about it. I'm so nervous!


That's great. I hope it goes well


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Thanks for your concern mate - feeling calmer today. I need to find a new shrink, which is a pain. I've had some real dickheads and they leave a bad taste in your mouth.  I'll sort it out eventually.


You're welcome. 

Oh, ok. 

I hope you do sort it out mate. Best of luck.


----------



## tehuti88

* *





I just saw somebody being told they have no right to offer an opinion _in their own thread_, and that they don't even know what the point of _their own thread_ is. :? :lol

I'm glad I don't have motivation to start many of my own threads. I wouldn't need somebody else telling me they understand my thread better than I do.


----------



## roxslide

@tehuti88:
Right?? Haha that was pretty fun to read though, all I have to say is go @HiddenFathoms !


----------



## roxslide

So I just learned that in the Chinese Zodiac I am a Metal Goat. I already knew I was a goat but never knew I was a Metal Goat until now.

Anyway my first reaction was:










(Sorry if the picture is too big, I'm on my phone rn)

...Then there was my second reaction:






As you can probably tell I am kind of pumped about this. **** yeah! I AM THE METAL GOAT!


----------



## jolene23

So much drama on this forum.


----------



## Wren611

I wish my shoulder would just crack. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Kevin001

Wanderlust26 said:


> I received a call today for an interview at In-n-out. I've been having knots in my stomach just thinking about it. I'm so nervous!


Aww hope it goes well :squeeze


----------



## SparklingWater

So... that wasnt manic as ****

Also I am freaking exhausted


----------



## Wanderlust26

3stacks said:


> That's great. I hope it goes well





Kevin001 said:


> Aww hope it goes well :squeeze


Thanks, guys!


----------



## 3stacks

I have stayed up too late and now I cant sleep lol


----------



## Crisigv

Wow, my profile views are going up like crazy, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Wow, my profile views are going up like crazy, lol.


You got some boy going nuts over you, whats new. :laugh:


----------



## SilentLyric

I am a god.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> You got some boy going nuts over you, whats new. :laugh:


You're funny


----------



## roxslide

So it's starting to seem more likely that I am indeed part Mongol or native Siberian which is actually pretty dope. It shows up in pretty much every test in some form and I have done 5+ different tests with the raw data now. Unfortunately I am not sure if I can actually go through my mom's family history since she does not like to talk about her family... maybe I will ask just in case.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> You're funny


I've always been puzzled why some hot people don't consider themselves hot. Had this girl ask me do you think I'm attractive? I'm like is this chick serious...she was gorgeous.....I was like uh yeah! Lol. She said her bf had been saying rude things and she didn't feel pretty anymore, what a douche.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My insecurities and horrible habit of overthinking things beyond my control will be my downfall with her.

I can feel it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

roxslide said:


> So it's starting to seem more likely that I am indeed part Mongol or native Siberian which is actually pretty dope. It shows up in pretty much every test in some form and I have done 5+ different tests with the raw data now. Unfortunately I am not sure if I can actually go through my mom's family history since she does not like to talk about her family... maybe I will ask just in case.


That is cool. 

If have Native American Indian, I believe it traces back to Mongolia.


----------



## Steve French

The snow is all melting, it's getting muddy and brown. I have seen the sun on several consecutive days. I even saw a bug flying around today. Could it be that spring is here? It's about a month too early.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## llodell88

this movie is so boring


----------



## Blue Dino

The new computer is so much more quiet compare to my old one that the silence is freaking me out. I think I can hear crickets chirping outside now. :lol


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if I should just leave anyways. Get my breakfast and coffee and just chill somewhere until I get the go ahead. At least I'll be ready.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm the dumbest person alive.

I'm a ****ing lunatic who has to be sedated in a mental institutions. **** me. I'm the dumbest crazy *** psychotic mother****er who has ever lived.


----------



## 3stacks

Crisigv said:


> Kevin001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got some boy going nuts over you, whats new. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png
> 
> 
> 
> You're funny
Click to expand...

 It is all me, I cannot get enough of Crisigv  haha. was just wondering how you are


----------



## Chevy396

Old black ladies are the salt of the earth.


----------



## mt moyt

Why are the ads on tapatalk showing me air jordan 4s? how do they know i want that shoe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I'm getting very frustrated this morning thinking about the way I've been treated by doctors my whole life, and especially when I had my stroke. Once they even slightly suspect you of doing any kind of drug (including legalized marijuana) you get a note on your medical records saying you are a substance abuser, and this allows them to treat you as sub-human for the rest of your life.

For instance, after my stroke I had to demand to see a neurologist because my doctor just told me to start taking aspirin and that's about it. When I saw my neurologist I told her that I was having some very serious memory issues that I couldn't explain, and she told me it was probably from taking kratom, even though this is a common side effect of stroke. When I was being forced off of Valium too rapidly by my ex doctor, I told him that it was too fast and I couldn't handle it, physically or mentally. He refused to slow down at all, which led to me having a stroke, a seizure and fracturing my spine during the seizure.

Doctors are smart enough to know what they are doing when they abuse someone they don't respect, but they do it anyway because there is very little recourse for the patient (victim) and even if it gets bad enough that they can sue, it's covered by their insurance.

Once I have the energy again and have fully recovered, I'm going to fire all of these *******s and find some good private doctors who see me as human. I will also spend a good amount of time destroying their credibility in every way possible. Maybe they will think twice before they **** over someone next time.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to spend like $120 on transportation in a 4 day span....yay.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Utterly stupid ****ing tutorials made me lose 100MB of data.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Kevin001 said:


> I'm going to spend like $120 on transportation in a 4 day span....yay.


----------



## Kevin001

geraltofrivia said:


>


Meh expensive but I'm grateful to have the opportunity to even be able to do it you know. These experiences would of never happened 3 yrs ago.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm tired of bad news. It never ****ing ends.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm tired of bad news. It never ****ing ends.


Bad news never ****ing ends.


----------



## 3stacks

I'm a miraculous man


----------



## Marko3

another false flag all over the news (facepalm)


----------



## 3stacks

Now I'm bored and lonely with no one to talk to ughh. everyone dislikes me and there's a man outside making the weirdest noises lol


----------



## Karsten

3stacks said:


> Now I'm bored and lonely with no one to talk to ughh. everyone dislikes me and there's a man outside making the weirdest noises lol


What kind of noises?


----------



## 3stacks

Karsten said:


> What kind of noises?


I think he might believe that he's an owl lol. I'm scared to look out the window now in case he does an owl like turn of the head lol


----------



## Karsten

3stacks said:


> I think he might believe that he's an owl lol. I'm scared to look out the window now in case he does an owl like turn of the head lol


Give the poor guy a hoot.


----------



## 3stacks

Karsten said:


> Give the poor guy a hoot.


:laugh: I'm not encouraging him lol although I hope he can be the best owl he can possibly be but outside of somebody else's house


----------



## Chevy396

Maybe he is bird calling.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I was curious. I ended up trekking the odd shortcut path I saw her walking the last few times. To determine if she takes it out of convenience. Or she was trying to avoid me by taking it. The path is riddled with giant tree roots. You also have to leap over a sewage drain. Major tripping hazard. Two parts of it I have to squeeze through a 18 inch gap. There is no way she took that path out of convenience. No sane people will. You only take that path out of major necessity. In her case it is to avoid running into me. My god I feel like **** now lol. 

It is not even suppose to be a path. It is a little building setback gap. Who would have thought the ordeal of having to small talk with me for a few minutes once a week will result having that person dislike me so much. My lame personality is that torturous to put up with lol. She must be regretting big time she ever tried befriending me, giving me her contact and contacting me. One of those people one wishes they never approached. I am that person.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> I've always been puzzled why some hot people don't consider themselves hot. Had this girl ask me do you think I'm attractive? I'm like is this chick serious...she was gorgeous.....I was like uh yeah! Lol. She said her bf had been saying rude things and she didn't feel pretty anymore, what a douche.


I'm sure she still knew she was attractive.



3stacks said:


> It is all me, I cannot get enough of Crisigv  haha. was just wondering how you are


Lol


----------



## unsocial lego

I've been losing the game a lot recently.


----------



## Wanderlust26

It was hard to maintain eye contact because I was trying to remember my responses.  I don't think it went well.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Zac mason


----------



## harrison

I can't believe how revolting the bindings are on modern printed books - They even have little sections in the one huge booksop in my city that actually still sells new books - for "special" ones with fancy coloured bindings. They look even worse than the normal ones as far as I can see - bright, ugly colours with silly designs on them.

I was looking in a remaindered shop today and he has a few secondhand books in amongst the new ones. I was surprise to see a lovely old book from the 1860's - with a beautiful old tree calf binding. The front board is nearly detached and it's worn - but I couldn't leave it there with all the garbage.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I wish I loved someone like a sister.

I wish I had a best friend.

I wish I had someone to confide in.

I wish I did not feel so lonely, even when in a crowd of people.

I wish I did not have to fight for a place in other peoples lives.


----------



## Kevin001

Its not about me.


----------



## CNikki

One of 'those nights' for me again. I really don't know or even think I can surpass this.


----------



## Odinn

How will i ever get a job? I feel pathetic


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I am sitting on a train and somone is sitting on seats next to me facing towards me. The person got on 5 minutes ago unsure of where to sit down. I moved my bag under my seat to show him that he is welcome to sit in my area. He smiled and sat down not much long after. 

His huge smile lit up my morning


----------



## llodell88

who would believe you

why would someone do something like this


----------



## llodell88

idk but i was really proud of myself for being attracted to someone in a normal way. i think it was good for me to experience that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I can't believe how revolting the bindings are on modern printed books - They even have little sections in the one huge booksop in my city that actually still sells new books - for "special" ones with fancy coloured bindings. They look even worse than the normal ones as far as I can see - bright, ugly colours with silly designs on them.
> 
> I was looking in a remaindered shop today and he has a few secondhand books in amongst the new ones. I was surprise to see a lovely old book from the 1860's - with a beautiful old tree calf binding. The front board is nearly detached and it's worn - but I couldn't leave it there with all the garbage.


Most were handmade bindings back in the days. Nowdays is made by machine.



CNikki said:


> One of 'those nights' for me again. I really don't know or even think I can surpass this.


:hug


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Most were handmade bindings back in the days. Nowdays is made by machine.


Yeah, they're pretty ugly mate. Thank God we can still get some of the nice old ones.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, they're pretty ugly mate.






harrison said:


> Thank God we can still get some of the nice old ones.


:yes


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, I work eight hours tomorrow and five on my birthday. I hope I can go somewhere for my birthday. My mom said she couldn't come see me.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Big yellow dog asian girl is still around. I was sure she had moved. I haven't seen her around in a long time. She was smiling to herself as she is walking her dog. Like a crazy woman in a trance lol. Probably something good happening to her. Maybe boyfriend proposed? He got her a very nice gesture? Husband got her a very sweet gift? Sweet surprise? I am sure these are typical things an attractive woman like her goes through time to time.



Kevin001 said:


> I've always been puzzled why some hot people don't consider themselves hot. Had this girl ask me do you think I'm attractive? I'm like is this chick serious...she was gorgeous.....I was like uh yeah! Lol. She said her bf had been saying rude things and she didn't feel pretty anymore, what a douche.


A lot of good looking people do not feel attractive because they look at themselves through the mirror their whole life. So they do not see anything special about themselves. I am told I am a good looking guy. But I look at myself in the mirror I see a very subpar below average looking guy lol.

I see many girls like that with douche guys but they will keep sticking with them no matter how long they treat them like that. I do not understand this either.


----------



## Crisigv

I hope the Matthew Good and Our Lady Peace concert is good tomorrow.


----------



## komorikun

When a prolific poster disappears suddenly (rather than gradually posting less and less), I always wonder if they either died or got put in the loony bin.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

komorikun said:


> When a prolific poster disappears suddenly (rather than gradually posting less and less), I always wonder if they either died or got put in the loony bin.


Back when I was a more active poster, I thought about hiding a note in my room somewhere to tell my family to come here and let everyone know I had died, if that happened.

I don't plan on doing that anymore.


----------



## love is like a dream

i have never understood how someone kicks "his own" son/daughter out just because they reached 18
that's extremely disgusting 

no wonder those kids end up being as nasty/cruel as their parents.
that sht seems to happen only in the west.


----------



## tehuti88

Every chapter of this makes me cry.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Every chapter of this makes me cry.


I just learned, this is apparently what his breed (exotic shorthair) looks like in reality.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Batteries are a problem because money is a problem.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Just found out a couple days ago that this dude who calls me love at work is getting married soon and he calls every girl at work love. Well, gee. Would've been nice to know so I didn't feel like a fool thinking I was getting flirted with. Who talks like that and not expects someone to think they're flirting anyways? So stupid.


----------



## SofaKing

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Just found out a couple days ago that this dude who calls me love at work is getting married soon and he calls every girl at work love. Well, gee. Would've been nice to know so I didn't feel like a fool thinking I was getting flirted with. Who talks like that and not expects someone to think they're flirting anyways? So stupid.


And why didn't someone tell him that's inappropriate workplace behavior, anyway?


----------



## Kevin001

My uncle is showering daily now, wonder what changed.


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> When a prolific poster disappears suddenly (rather than gradually posting less and less), I always wonder if they either died or got put in the loony bin.


I always figure they had some good luck and no longer need the services provided here lol


----------



## Sus y

geraltofrivia said:


> Batteries are a problem because money is a problem.


Money isn't a problem, the ability to produce and the poor system to distribute it among humans is.


----------



## Chris S W

It's cold and empty in here.


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> i have never understood how someone kicks "his own" son/daughter out just because they reached 18
> that's extremely disgusting
> 
> no wonder those kids end up being as nasty/cruel as their parents.
> that sht seems to happen only in the west.


do you really think that kind of parent gave their child love during those 18 years?

btw before i turn 18 (ages ago) i used to believe that 18 is wow, like, very grown/old. 
now i realized that 18 is a child (usually an annoying one since i hate teenagers).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SofaKing said:


> And why didn't someone tell him that's inappropriate workplace behavior, anyway?


Hell, I have no idea. He's marrying a British girl so maybe he got it from her. Still not an excuse. He seems friendly but that is just wrong if he's marrying a girl. Who does that? :serious:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SofaKing said:


> And why didn't someone tell him that's inappropriate workplace behavior, anyway?


Also, should I casually bring it up with one of the girls he calls love and ask him why he calls every girl that if he's getting married? I mean, I'm pretty sure he's doing it intentionally but I don't want to get in trouble if he isn't. It seems obvious he's doing it on purpose. But I'd rather casually bring it up first. If he's doing it intentionally, I want to get him fired for that nasty behavior.


----------



## SofaKing

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Also, should I casually bring it up with one of the girls he calls love and ask him why he calls every girl that if he's getting married? I mean, I'm pretty sure he's doing it intentionally but I don't want to get in trouble if he isn't. It seems obvious he's doing it on purpose. But I'd rather casually bring it up first. If he's doing it intentionally, I want to get him fired for that nasty behavior.


I don't know...tough call, really. I don't think him using a term like "love" should matter if he's getting married or not. It's more a question is if that is a respectful way of addressing a coworker. After all, what does he say to male coworkers?

There was this older gentlemen that worked for us a consultant who would refer to a couple women he interacted with as "the ladies", but said in a manner that I didn't think was really professional...more like a label rather than pointing out that they happened to be women. Tough to explain. He'd say "Thanks, ladies!" after meeting with them. Could have just said thanks, you know?

If his behavior bothers you, you should take it up with HR directly instead of going to a coworker. It's best you remain as anonymous as possible. If you do get him fired and he is well liked, you're the one that could still come under some sort of shunning.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SofaKing said:


> I don't know...tough call, really. I don't think him using a term like "love" should matter if he's getting married or not. It's more a question is if that is a respectful way of addressing a coworker. After all, what does he say to male coworkers?
> 
> There was this older gentlemen that worked for us a consultant who would refer to a couple women he interacted with as "the ladies", but said in a manner that I didn't think was really professional...more like a label rather than pointing out that they happened to be women. Tough to explain. He'd say "Thanks, ladies!" after meeting with them. Could have just said thanks, you know?
> 
> If his behavior bothers you, you should take it up with HR directly instead of going to a coworker. It's best you remain as anonymous as possible. If you do get him fired and he is well liked, you're the one that could still come under some sort of shunning.


Yea, I guess it's not a big deal. I mean, he is very friendly so I think that's his way of showing that. I think he gets it from his British gf cause I heard the girl he's marrying is British. It's no big deal. I'm pretty sure if all the other girls thought he was being inappropriate, they would've said something by now. I think they know he just says it out of habit. I just wish he would've been direct and straight up about it instead of just leaving me hanging wondering what he meant. He's really nice and I don't want to hurt his feelings. I definitely don't want to get fired over something petty. It's one of the few stores out of like 14 places there are in this small town and I'm just now getting used to working here.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## tehuti88

Humiliating. ;_;


:lol


----------



## Odinn

Sus y said:


> Money isn't a problem, the ability to produce and the poor system to distribute it among humans is.


I like this post!


----------



## truant

I wish I could redistribute the points in my attributes. I thought investing in Intelligence would unlock some cool abilities, but so far the only ones that have come up are: "Weird Hobbies: +5 to on saving throws vs boredom", "Cynical [email protected]: +10% chance to determine the real motivations of others", and "Cryptic Snark: 25% chance of remaining undetected when making passive-aggressive attacks".



Coincidence said:


> i have never understood how someone kicks "his own" son/daughter out just because they reached 18
> that's extremely disgusting
> 
> no wonder those kids end up being as nasty/cruel as their parents.
> that sht seems to happen only in the west.


This explains why I'm such a nasty person!


----------



## CNikki

If I could really tell what exactly is on my mind...nobody will like it.


----------



## love is like a dream

truant said:


> This explains why I'm such a nasty person!


sorry!


----------



## zonebox

truant said:


> I wish I could redistribute the points in my attributes. I thought investing in Intelligence would unlock some cool abilities, but so far the only ones that have come up are: "Weird Hobbies: +5 to on saving throws vs boredom", "Cynical [email protected]: +10% chance to determine the real motivations of others", and "Cryptic Snark: 25% chance of remaining undetected when making passive-aggressive attacks".


:clap :lol

There need to be more d&d geeks in the world, we make it a better place. I rolled higher on strength(14), and lower on intelligence(9), I would have preferred to have those swapped. Seeing I'm not a violent person, strength really does nothing for me except allow me to carry multiple bags of groceries from the car, and into our house.


----------



## SofaKing

zonebox said:


> :clap
> 
> There need to be more d&d geeks in the world, we make it a better place. I rolled higher on strength(14), and lower on intelligence(9), I would have preferred to have those swapped. Seeing I'm not a violent person, strength really does nothing for me except allow me to carry multiple bags of groceries from the car, and into our house.


I rolled a 1 on life...catastrophic fail.


----------



## zonebox

SofaKing said:


> I rolled a 1 on life...catastrophic fail.


That's a rough roll.. lemme consult mah Dungeon Master's guide.










Hmmm. You swing your sword in a magnificent display of heroism, and then <floooosh> you are blinded by an astounding display of purplish light. Roll against petrification or polymorph.










/me slurps away at diet mountain dew.


----------



## SofaKing

zonebox said:


> That's a rough roll.. lemme consult mah Dungeon Master's guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. You swing your sword in a magnificent display of heroism, and then <floooosh> you are blinded by an astounding display of purplish light. Roll against petrification or polymorph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /me slurps away at diet mountain dew.


Lol...

After consulting my AD&D monster guide, I believe my problem is that a lack of strength and dexterity and many failed saving throws, I'm now a gelatinous cube.


----------



## zonebox

SofaKing said:


> Lol...
> 
> After consulting my AD&D monster guide, I believe my problem is that a lack of strength and dexterity and many failed saving throws, I'm now a gelatinous cube.


Some of my best friends are gelatinous cubes, they are incredibly accommodating people, and their houses are spotless!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My singing voice often makes me cringe but the only way to get it halfway decent is to keep practicing.

Also, can’t shave at all for a week so I can fix this tiny mistake in my chipstrap


----------



## truant

zonebox said:


> There need to be more d&d geeks in the world, we make it a better place. I rolled higher on strength(14), and lower on intelligence(9), I would have preferred to have those swapped. Seeing I'm not a violent person, strength really does nothing for me except allow me to *carry multiple bags of groceries* from the car, and into our house.


What's a 14 get you? About 8 bags? I have a STR 8, so I can only carry 4. According to the chart, you also get a "+2 to open pickle jars".



zonebox said:


> That's a rough roll.. lemme consult mah Dungeon Master's guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. You swing your sword in a magnificent display of heroism, and then <floooosh> you are blinded by an astounding display of purplish light. Roll against petrification or polymorph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /me slurps away at diet mountain dew.


Oh man, those tables bring back all the old feels. I used to be in love with that book. Though mine looked like this:










All those two-toned gray and white tables. Chills.



zonebox said:


> Some of my best friends are gelatinous cubes, they are incredibly accommodating people, and *their houses are spotless*!


Hahahahaha! D&D geek humor. Gelatinous cubes are like dungeon roombas.


----------



## 3stacks

Why do I say the dumbest and weirdest things haha I just want to help people.


----------



## Johnny Walker

How it will go tomorrow


----------



## SofaKing

truant said:


> What's a 14 get you? About 8 bags? I have a STR 8, so I can only carry 4. According to the chart, you also get a "+2 to open pickle jars".
> 
> Oh man, those tables bring back all the old feels. I used to be in love with that book. Though mine looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those two-toned gray and white tables. Chills.
> 
> Hahahahaha! D&D geek humor. Gelatinous cubes are like dungeon roombas.


That was my set. Actually I started with the Basic D&D box set not too long after the original Gary Gygax rules were launched.


----------



## truant

SofaKing said:


> That was my set. Actually I started with the Basic D&D box set not too long after the original Gary Gygax rules were launched.


Omg, yes! Had that, too. That was the gateway drug. Came with The Keep on the Borderlands:










When I was a kid I wanted to write modules for TSR.


----------



## SofaKing

truant said:


> Omg, yes! Had that, too. That was the gateway drug. Came with The Keep on the Borderlands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I wanted to write modules for TSR.


Yeah, so many great sleepover memories ...I did try with 4th edition in the last few years. Was too rusty. Still may want to find a group someday.


----------



## zonebox

truant said:


> What's a 14 get you? About 8 bags? I have a STR 8, so I can only carry 4. According to the chart, you also get a "+2 to open pickle jars".


10 to 15 on a good day, so long as they are the plastic bags of holding. I don't do as well if I can't fit my arms through the loops on them, I usually use them as sleeves, I'm sure I am quite the sight to behold :lol I'll have to get someone to take a picture of me, because now I'm wondering how foolish I look _wearing_ a bunch of plastic bags.



truant said:


> Oh man, those tables bring back all the old feels. I used to be in love with that book. Though mine looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those two-toned gray and white tables. Chills.


I've always wanted that one, but never did get around to buying it. I do have a huge collection of AD&D books though, mostly first edition, although I do have a lot of 2nd edition as well. I also have all of the basic D&D sets, although the boxes are long gone for them now. They were not the older ones though, they were I guess the second edition.. first box being red, then the expert set being a dark blue, I even got up to the immortal set, which was a lot of fun. I play every once in a while with my kids, but they don't get nearly as much use as they used to. I also have a few other games, Robotech was an RPG I played a lot back in the day, along with Rift I have a bunch of softcover books in the garage for those.



truant said:


> Hahahahaha! D&D geek humor. Gelatinous cubes are like dungeon roombas.


Roombas! :lol Oh that cracked me up.


----------



## zonebox

I love all of that old D&D artwork, it was awesome


----------



## Kcnichols45

Is any of this even worth it? I've busted my butt for almost three years to make a career out of the Army just for my ex girlfriend to potentially ruin both my career and my life with false rape accusations. I'd rather my family remember me as a coward who killed himself than a rapist when I'm not one.


----------



## SofaKing

Kcnichols45 said:


> Is any of this even worth it? I've busted my butt for almost three years to make a career out of the Army just for my ex girlfriend to potentially ruin both my career and my life with false rape accusations. I'd rather my family remember me as a coward who killed himself than a rapist when I'm not one.


Well, stay strong because killing yourself will solidify your guilt in the eyes of others. I hope you have a good outcome.


----------



## CNikki

Coincidence said:


> i have never understood how someone kicks "his own" son/daughter out just because they reached 18
> that's extremely disgusting
> 
> no wonder those kids end up being as nasty/cruel as their parents.
> that sht seems to happen only in the west.


I can partially agree, but it has more to do with generation gap and what the ideals/norms have been. Many older generations moved out as soon as they were able to and they condemn the fact that younger generations are still at home (studies proving that this is the longest the west has had adult-children still living under their parents roof in history.) What they fail to realize is that times have changed and things are not as great in order for people to have the means to move out, so it's not completely our fault to begin with. If anything, the baby boomers made a good dent on the economy before we had a chance to be their financial burden.


----------



## llodell88

i guess there are probably hidden cameras in the house. too many hints. otherwise why post that stuff?


----------



## Steve French

I shaved off my beard just now. It's thrown me for a trip. I hardly recognize myself. The ten or so pounds I have lost over the past few months is quite apparent. My face is so damn thin.


----------



## love is like a dream

CNikki said:


> I can partially agree, but it has more to do with generation gap and what the ideals/norms have been. Many older generations moved out as soon as they were able to and they condemn the fact that younger generations are still at home (studies proving that this is the longest the west has had adult-children still living under their parents roof in history.) What they fail to realize is that times have changed and things are not as great in order for people to have the means to move out, so it's not completely our fault to begin with. If anything, the baby boomers made a good dent on the economy before we had a chance to be their financial burden.


i understand only one thing

if i had my own child, i would love him/her more than myself.

how can i eat my food and i don't know whether my son/daughter can afford to eat or not. (even if he/she is 60 years old)
and if my son was disabled/having difficulty in life (mentally or physically), i would love/give/support/ him/her even more.
damn i thought.. even by instinct as animals.

some people are just evil selfish heartless and disgusting


----------



## CNikki

Coincidence said:


> i understand only one thing
> 
> if i had my own child, i would love him/her more than myself.
> 
> how can i eat my food and i don't know whether my son/daughter can afford to eat or not. (even if he/she is 60 years old)
> and if my son was disabled/having difficulty in life (mentally or physically), i would love/give/support/ him/her even more.
> damn i thought.. even by instinct as animals.
> 
> some people are just evil selfish heartless and disgusting


I'm really not sure if you're referring to some specific incident, which by any case I can agree that it is cruel to throw someone out while they are left vulnerable like that. But I thought it was the concept of encouraging someone to move out (gain independence) as soon as they can since it's a cultural thing in the majority of the western world. Many of them do so willingly.


----------



## love is like a dream

CNikki said:


> I'm really not sure if you're referring to some specific incident, which by any case I can agree that it is cruel to throw someone out while they are left vulnerable like that. But I thought it was the concept of encouraging someone to move out (gain independence) as soon as they can since it's a cultural thing in the majority of the western world. Many of them do so willingly.


no specific incident, but on the internet i have read numerous (parents threatening to kick me out) posts, and everytime it shocks me big time that such parents exist.


----------



## komorikun

Can't get enough of "My 600-lb Life" and "Hoarders." So fascinating.


----------



## love is like a dream

shame there's always that sht you inject that makes you look like an athlete when you are not.










theres hard work no one denies, but that is no way natural.

americans = cheaters
i bet they win all the medals in the Olympics because they all do doping but they rarely test positive/get caught because they have more advanced science


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I want to conquer the world.


----------



## truant

SofaKing said:


> Yeah, so many great sleepover memories ...I did try with 4th edition in the last few years. Was too rusty. Still may want to find a group someday.


I haven't played a pnp rpg in like ... 15-20 years, maybe? It was always really difficult to find people to play, so it was mostly my friend and I reading rulebooks and making up characters and campaigns without much actual playing. Still a lot of fun, though.



zonebox said:


> 10 to 15 on a good day, so long as they are the plastic bags of holding. I don't do as well if I can't fit my arms through the loops on them, I usually use them as sleeves, I'm sure I am quite the sight to behold :lol I'll have to get someone to take a picture of me, because now I'm wondering how foolish I look _wearing_ a bunch of plastic bags.


I'm sure you don't look foolish at all. And if they give you a hard time, just flex those STR 14 muscles. :b



zonebox said:


> I've always wanted that one, but never did get around to buying it. I do have a huge collection of AD&D books though, mostly first edition, although I do have a lot of 2nd edition as well. I also have all of the basic D&D sets, although the boxes are long gone for them now. They were not the older ones though, they were I guess the second edition.. first box being red, then the expert set being a dark blue, I even got up to the immortal set, which was a lot of fun. I play every once in a while with my kids, but they don't get nearly as much use as they used to. I also have a few other games, Robotech was an RPG I played a lot back in the day, along with Rift I have a bunch of softcover books in the garage for those.


My older brother and I had a few between us, and my best friend had a ton.

The first RPG I ever played was actually Star Frontiers:


* *

















And the third (after D&D/AD&D) was Gammaworld:


* *














Tabletop pnp Fallout, lol.





Also played Cyberpunk, GURPs, Marvel Super Heroes, Champions, Shadowrun, Jorune, Warhammer, Call of Cthulhu, Vampire: The Masquerade and probably some others I've forgotten.



zonebox said:


> Roombas! :lol Oh that cracked me up.


Related:












zonebox said:


> I love all of that old D&D artwork, it was awesome


Yeah, so many great illustrations. I was going to hunt up some vintage artwork but I have to work. :time


----------



## Kilgore Trout

It's tomorrow. It's the NEW YEAAAR!


----------



## Kevin001

Need to do a fast, give up unnecessary stuff.


----------



## discopotato

a cup of coffee would be nice


----------



## ionarevamp

I'm thinking about vitamin c


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Coincidence said:


> shame there's always that sht you inject that makes you look like an athlete when you are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres hard work no one denies, but that is no way natural.
> 
> americans = cheaters
> i bet they win all the medals in the Olympics because they all do doping but they rarely test positive/get caught because they have more advanced science


Every country has a sports institute to help improve performance, etc.

There are some women just as ripped or more ripped than that without cheating (that I know of).

Their chest become muscles (when you know it is too much).

Just keeping fit, lightly toned is enough (fitness model / cross fit level).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a woman talking to me at work today. She was nice but when she asked me if I want kids, I said no. She asked me if I ever want them and I told her no. Its a waste of money and energy to have one and plenty of people are always going to keep having them anyways. I have other things that are important and that's the least important to me. Don't need to struggle in life and have a kid with a poor mommy anyways but that's not even my only reason. I just don't want to always be busy with work and come home to no peace. Sounds horrible.


----------



## funnynihilist

The circle of my life is getting smaller


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## llodell88

wish i had learned not to listen to people earlier. thought about switching to foreign languages earlier in college but i listened when my sister rudely said "you need think what you want to do" like i hadn't put in any thought into it at all. whatever i did it couldn't have been worse than staying in accounting. as soon as she said that i felt really guilty and afraid for thinking of doing that.

i kept taking drugs that were bad for me and dropped so many classes, failed them, then had to retake them over and over, and racked up so much debt from that, plus i didnt graduate.

maybe i should have stayed with computers like my professor told me when i said i switched to accounting though haha. he was a little rude sounding too when he told me that. his classes were super easy though, I didn't understand why the guys in those classes are all failing. ok i just contradicted mysef, really i don't need to be listening my family though. my sister took 10 years to graduate and she was a liberal arts major. my mother didn't do much better, also liberal arts major.

thing is, when you're doing what you like to do you are more motivated to talk to people because you have common interests. i think that's one good reason i should have just done what i liked to do. accounting really kept me isolated. plus they give you more homework than almost any other major from what i've heard. go home and study home all day, all through your youth. fun.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't think this is an actual cap, I think he's kind of put a cap with this headthingy he was wearing in another photo together. But it's really cool with the arrow spikes. Like if it was an actual cap that'd be really cool.

Obviously I need more clothing that could poke someone's eyes out

Also the headthingy photo is this one. I heard you like spikes I think it might be the guy that does the gloves and so probably stupidly expensive. The scaled gloves were.

I wanted to get some fingerless faux leather gloves with studs on (like I've wanted a pair for a really long time, and I saw someone wearing some at a concert recently too... Which reminded me,) but I can't find a pair anywhere that doesn't look really **** like some fancy dress thing or is real leather.. It's like all the ones on Amazon are £2 and I would pay more to have them not look complete ****... Not £300 more but like up to £20 maybe.


----------



## Crisigv

Poutine. Dammit.


----------



## roxslide

The keyboard cat died.


----------



## Winds

Late rainy nights provide the remedy for my soul. So calming and peaceful...


----------



## SilentLyric

wonder what would you call someone who either feel like a self-loathing snake or a sexy, god blessed with genius most of the time. just dumb or crazy i guess. because that is how i feel most of the time.


----------



## roxslide

I just remembered I need to renew my passport this year. Ooh maybe I can get the passport card too, then I could go to Canada whenever the heck I felt like. 30 dollars... is it worth it?


----------



## funnynihilist

roxslide said:


> I just remembered I need to renew my passport this year. Ooh maybe I can get the passport card too, then I could go to Canada whenever the heck I felt like. 30 dollars... is it worth it?


If you have the passport then why would you also need the card? Because the card is more portable?

I do like Canada.


----------



## roxslide

funnynihilist said:


> If you have the passport then why would you also need the card? Because the card is more portable?
> 
> I do like Canada.


Lol I'm just rationalizing it since I've always wanted one. But I often lose track of my passport so it would be cool if I just had the card in my wallet since I go to Canada often and then I could leave my passport in it's safe place.

I couldn't find my passport for a while and it messed up one trip. On a seperate trip, it was embarrassing going through the border with my expired baby passport and my birth certificate . The guy looked around the car and went, "Where's the baby?" lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

roxslide said:


> I just remembered I need to renew my passport this year. Ooh maybe I can get the passport card too, then I could go to Canada whenever the heck I felt like. 30 dollars... is it worth it?


 If I could do that I'd probably be tempted to not come back. That's the real reason they want to build a wall. It's not to keep foreigners out. It's to keep us in when it all finally completely goes to hell in a handbasket. I'm surprised Canada doesn't want to build a wall.


----------



## Kevin001

Everything is so expensive, crazy!


----------



## funnynihilist

roxslide said:


> Lol I'm just rationalizing it since I've always wanted one. But I often lose track of my passport so it would be cool if I just had the card in my wallet since I go to Canada often and then I could leave my passport in it's safe place.
> 
> I couldn't find my passport for a while and it messed up one trip. On a seperate trip, it was embarrassing going through the border with my expired baby passport and my birth certificate . The guy looked around the car and went, "Where's the baby?" lol


I'm surprised they let you in with that expired baby passport.
When I went last year I was questioned going in because I was in a rental car but it went ok.
Coming back through to the US there were no questions.


----------



## funnynihilist

WillYouStopDave said:


> If I could do that I'd probably be tempted to not come back. That's the real reason they want to build a wall. It's not to keep foreigners out. It's to keep us in when it all finally completely goes to hell in a handbasket. I'm surprised Canada doesn't want to build a wall.


That is another reason to always keep a passport. You never know when you might need a ticket out of this country


----------



## roxslide

funnynihilist said:


> I'm surprised they let you in with that expired baby passport.
> When I went last year I was questioned going in because I was in a rental car but it went ok.
> Coming back through to the US there were no questions.


You just need two alt forms of ID. An expired passport and birth certificate works fine.


----------



## truant

Unsurprisingly, rice sandwiches are just not that good.


----------



## funnynihilist

truant said:


> Unsurprisingly, rice sandwiches are just not that good.


Have a little carb with a side of carb


----------



## llodell88

Not sure if my mental health is really that bad compared to most of the people i've been around. Certaintly could be better, but the more I know about people, it really gives me a different perspective.

Interesting how I got labeled with something like schizophrenia as a result of having deal with multiple people who either are crazy themselves or just can't think rationally enough to figure out I'm telling the truth.

Everyone I've lived with so far as issues though. Grandparents, boyfriends, mother. And I'm the one who keeps getting labeled crazy unfairly. The world is really backwards.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Shoutout and mad props to the ghetto hispanic dude in the black pontiac who honked the **** out of me and called me -A f^^king p^^sy!- when I stopped to let a woman and 5 toddlers cross on a crosswalk. The giant Air Jordan decal on your back window does not make you tough lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why do I have a bookmark folder called thought experiments?

And only one thing is in it:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus

why did I feel the need to bookmark that at one point?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Everyone in this state needs to take the drivers test again. We almost got hit head on by some ******* cruising on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## zonebox

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why do I have a bookmark folder called thought experiments?
> 
> And only one thing is in it:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus
> 
> why did I feel the need to bookmark that at one point?


Transhumanists bring that up at times, it is interesting to think about, if over time each neuron were to be replaced by a synthetic neuron, at which point do you stop being "you", or did you ever exist in the first place? Likewise, if a replica of you were to be made and it killed you the original, did you die? What if the replica was made after your death, do you still exist? The transhumanists tend to go into subjects of qualia at that point. I'm left to believe our inherent awareness is likely one of two things, there are souls and we are dualistic, or awareness is an inherent property of the universe of which we all draw upon, thus we are really all drawing upon the same source of awareness (soul) i.e we are all one. I suppose our own concept of ourselves could be nothing more than an illusion though, but what is the illusion fooling? It leaves me confused, which of course is an easy thing to do.


----------



## zonebox

truant said:


> Unsurprisingly, rice sandwiches are just not that good.


I remember at 18, my friends and I spent all of our money partying.. and we relied upon the only things in the apartment, mustard and spaghetti. It really was okay the first few bites, we were so hungry we would eat just about anything. I think to our naive minds, ketchup should work, because it is tomatoes, right? But we didn't have any ketchup, so we went with the only other thing in the fridge, mustard - a huge container of it. I lost a lot of weight hanging out with them 

If you have some cooked rice, soy sauce, an egg, sugar, and oil, mix it all together and it is pretty delicious. Better than most of the fried rice I buy from Chinese restaurants. Ramen noodles taste pretty good when cooked, then fried with a bit of oil, and teriyaki sauce with sugar sprinkled on the top


----------



## CNikki

Class has been cancelled due to the apparent Noreaster. 

When will this madness stop? It's spring for God's sake.


----------



## truant

Goddammit! Now I have a cold. That's what I get for eating half a sandwich from a soup kitchen full of homeless people. I'm going to have to reschedule my dental appointment.

#neveragain



zonebox said:


> I remember at 18, my friends and I spent all of our money partying.. and we relied upon the only things in the apartment, mustard and spaghetti. It really was okay the first few bites, we were so hungry we would eat just about anything. I think to our naive minds, ketchup should work, because it is tomatoes, right? But we didn't have any ketchup, so we went with the only other thing in the fridge, mustard - a huge container of it. I lost a lot of weight hanging out with them
> 
> If you have some cooked rice, soy sauce, an egg, sugar, and oil, mix it all together and it is pretty delicious. Better than most of the fried rice I buy from Chinese restaurants. Ramen noodles taste pretty good when cooked, then fried with a bit of oil, and teriyaki sauce with sugar sprinkled on the top


I used to order double mustard burgers from McDonald's when I was a kid. Not sure I could eat mustard pasta, though. 

I used to eat Mr. Noodles all the time. Though I just drained the water and applied packet. I'm not much of a cook, I'm afraid, lol. I'm going to try your suggestion sometime.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if I will be a crazy cat lady or if I will have a dog. Maybe both.


----------



## Venus444

zonebox said:


> Transhumanists bring that up at times, it is interesting to think about, if over time each neuron were to be replaced by a synthetic neuron, at which point do you stop being "you", or did you ever exist in the first place? Likewise, if a replica of you were to be made and it killed you the original, did you die? What if the replica was made after your death, do you still exist? The transhumanists tend to go into subjects of qualia at that point. I'm left to believe our inherent awareness is likely one of two things, there are souls and we are dualistic, or awareness is an inherent property of the universe of which we all draw upon, thus we are really all drawing upon the same source of awareness (soul) i.e we are all one. I suppose our own concept of ourselves could be nothing more than an illusion though, but what is the illusion fooling? It leaves me confused, which of course is an easy thing to do.


...


----------



## Wanderlust26

Pretty disappointing weather for the first day of spring. It was cloudy and gloomy. :\


----------



## Venus444

tattoo designs


----------



## Blue Dino

This constant rain isn't letting up. I just saw two skunks appearing trying to take cover underneath the wooden deck at my backyard. I hope they don't start spraying their natural bodily perfume out of fear of the rain. uke


----------



## truant

funnynihilist said:


> Have a little carb with a side of carb


I feel a yo dawg meme coming on. Or a nap.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I can't wait for today to end
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quietRiot10

Technology sucks
Things are against me today


----------



## Crisigv

Maybe I shouldn't be in a relationship. Because I'm so horrible that I make people want to die.


----------



## Sus y

geraltofrivia said:


> I can't wait for today to end
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Because today is ****ty or because tomorrow is going to be awesome?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Sus y said:


> Because today is ****ty or because tomorrow is going to be awesome?


Both


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It should be mandatory for all job listings to post the location for the position advertised. It’s amazing how many of them only say that it’s in the city. If/how one can get to these places is a factor for many of us


----------



## Venus444

Ugh I really should not have drank that second cup of coffee...


----------



## love is like a dream

girl @ 7:30 as if she was preparing herself to have sex 
darn white girls in the west are the best. they do whatever the fk they want to when it comes to enjoying their sexuality to the fullest xD and no one judges them ever,unlike in third world


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> girl @ 7:30 as if she was preparing herself to have sex
> darn white girls in the west are the best. they do whatever the fk they want to when it comes to enjoying their sexuality to the fullest xD and no one judges them ever,unlike in third world


i meant by "enjoying her sexuality to the fullest":
yes she doesn't "literally" have sex, but to her it FEELS BETTER THAN SEX

it's all about the pleasurable chemicals that occur in her brain when she feels desirable,
esp when people compliment her ***, titties, etc or when guys comment in youtube "im typing this with one hand" ,etc

((those sexy girls are happier than you))

almost 4 million views in one month 
and thousands of comments from guys making it clear that they 'would'. 
it sure feels good when she knows she totally is able to sexually turn thousands of guys on through one easy trick xD


----------



## funnynihilist

meet me at Sears, oh wait, never mind hahahaha


----------



## Persephone The Dread

wait.. hahaha. He self inserted himself too.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

"Yeah he's a mess"
Yes, Dan, I agree.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I just clicked on a thread that got closed where someone accused the OP of posting a fake YouTube link @sad1231234 it wasn't a fake link:

this was the url (because I still have the thread open in another tab,)






this link explains:

https://www.geek.com/consumer/googl...ts-down-video-links-by-15-characters-1029511/

if you click it it does lead to www.youtube.com


----------



## sad1231234

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just clicked on a thread that got closed where someone accused the OP of posting a fake YouTube link @sad1231234 it wasn't a fake link:
> 
> this was the url (because I still have the thread open in another tab,)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this link explains:
> 
> https://www.geek.com/consumer/googl...ts-down-video-links-by-15-characters-1029511/
> 
> if you click it it does lead to www.youtube.com


It has a fullstop in between it, .be means it is some creepy internet domain. And fake links dont necessarily have to lead to any new internet tabs in order to hack your camera and stuff.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

sad1231234 said:


> It has a fullstop in between it, .be means it is some creepy internet domain. And fake links dont necessarily have to lead to any new internet tabs in order to hack your camera and stuff.





> Google unveils youtu.be shortener that cuts down video links by 15 characters





> Youtu.be debuted Monday as a new URL shortener specifically designed for YouTube video links. Shortened video links don't take up too much precious character count while giving you an inkling of what you're about to click on, the search firm said. There's no a dedicated tool that shortens video links. Instead, you are required to manually replace the "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=" part with "http://youtu.be/".
> 
> For example, you'd shorten an example
> 
> 
> 
> video into the
> 
> 
> 
> link that redirects to that video.
> 
> Google is already using shortened YouTube links when you use YouTube's AutoShare feature that shares your actions on YouTube with social networks. For example, when you link up your YouTube account to social sites like Facebook, Twitter, and Google Reader, whenever you favorite or upload a video on YouTube that action will get syndicated out to your network using short links.


if you click on share on a video, which a lot of people do, it will come up with that. E.g: here's a deftones music video if I copy and paste the url from the url box as is habit for me:

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtsb47mpppM

^ without the @ symbol because this ****ing site auto-embeds a giant video, which is another reason to use the autoshare now that I've realised this.

here's the same link if I click on share under the video:


----------



## sad1231234

Persephone The Dread said:


> if you click on share on a video, which a lot of people do, it will come up with that. E.g: here's a deftones music video if I copy and paste the url from the url box as is habit for me:
> 
> https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtsb47mpppM
> 
> ^ without the @ symbol because this ****ing site auto-embeds.
> 
> here's the same link if I click on share under the video:


oh i see


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I hope the mods didn't close that thread for that reason but I guess the OP could just repost it with another link.


----------



## roxslide

I'm frustrated, I really want my piano. The only hobby I have that makes me feel good nowadays (besides going outside, dancing... but that's not as practical) is playing piano. When I lived at my mom's house during the summer I was so desolate but still so happy because I had access to the piano whenever everyone was out of the house. 

It also makes me sad that my childhood piano is rotting in the garage... I want to restore it but I really think it might not be possible at this point. My mom better be good on her word and give me the new piano she bought that's just sitting around. It's so depressing that they have two pianos and no one uses them and they even hate the sound. I'm not allowed to play if anyone is home.

I think maybe I will skip on the trip I was planning for my birthday and buy either a keyboard or maybe something new I can learn to play.


----------



## love is like a dream

what is happiness?! :heart


----------



## Blue Dino

Went on our first run in weeks. It felt good.



Coincidence said:


> what is happiness?!


Chlorophyll?


----------



## love is like a dream

Blue Dino said:


> Chlorophyll?


i have no idea. the heart shape looked peaceful + i love green.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if she will deliver the book today.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Good thing my mother and I are getting a haircut tonight.

My micro-mullet needs to ****ing go. Lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm a ****ing loner. Always will be.


----------



## Pongowaffle

If you are going to lie to me about being hurt, at least try to avoid riding your bike around town in major streets you know I venture through in and out constantly. You are not invisible woman lol.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I hope I'll have more energy tomorrow.


----------



## Wren611

If I can't analyse then what is the point?


----------



## CNikki

My poor cat is dying.


----------



## llodell88

wish someone in my family had brains. should have stayed with other family members on my dad's side, i'm an idiot too. Everybody who is supposed to care about you screws you over, why? People are selfish, not much different than animals. Some exceptions, but for most part just animals. Their pride is so strong that they won't admit things that your life depends on. It's like murder. That sounds terrible, but multiple times it could have happened, it's like they're trying to kill you but, but they just don't realize it, even though it's really obvious at at the same time. I really need to keep my mouth shut, this rant is going to get me in trouble I can see it already.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Coincidence said:


> in wikipedia it says this guy is 36 yet he seems 24


Well the character he plays in Mr Robot is 28 so that's inbetween those ages I guess.


----------



## 3stacks

Coincidence said:


> in wikipedia it says this guy is 36 yet he seems 24


That's the money effect lol


----------



## 3stacks

Coincidence said:


> oh i didn't know he is that famous. i first heard of him just minutes ago while browsing youtube


Yeah in a show called Mr robot, I've only seen the first season but it seemed pretty good.


----------



## llodell88

^^I think he looks late 20s. 30-33 wouldn't surprise me. doesn't look quite 34. My sister's guy just turned 34 and I think he looks late 20s too. I think that a lot lately about people though. I used to think everyone looked their age.


----------



## Winds

Well I tried. This one isn't on me.


----------



## llodell88

Coincidence said:


> it's crazy to think that that guy is exactly the same age as this woman. he would pass off as her son. she is definitely beautiful, but they just don't look like they are the same age to me.


Oh, wow, Natalie Portman is looking her age, especially around the eyes. That's always surprising in celebrity-land. Britney Spears is another one that looks her age. They look good though. I disagree with the son comment, he has some wrinkles too if you look close but a decade difference wouldn't surprise me at all. not 2 or 3 decades, c'mon now...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Coincidence said:


> oh i didn't know he is that famous. i first heard of him just minutes ago while browsing youtube







He's supposed to have social anxiety disorder which was why I thought you might have heard of him. He actually has a lot of cluster A traits and hallucinates though it seems, but I've only watched the first episode.


----------



## Blue Dino

Coincidence said:


> it's crazy to think that that guy is exactly the same age as this woman. he would pass off as her son. she is definitely beautiful, but they just don't look like they are the same age to me.


To be fair, this is a higher resolution photo closeup of her face. And for some strange reason, it seems to oddly focus more on her facial features.

And outside of this particular photo, I always thought she looks pretty youthful for her current age in general.


----------



## Blue Dino

Coincidence said:


> dunno. she looks like a beautiful woman to me, but looking young/youthful for her age considering she's only 36? i don't see it.


In certain photos, he looks a lot older too.


----------



## llodell88

tryin to look up people on facebook and can't remember people's names


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder what the neighbours think of my horrendous singing practices


----------



## llodell88

i wanted my jolly rancher suckers now


----------



## cybernaut

When you head tona forum three days after your post. Only to realize that your post got ganged up on. I obviously struck some nerves. Nice. When will people ever realize that there's not just one way to do something? Or, realize that not all of us will have nice opportunities handed to us for free on a golden platter? Unfortunately, it doesnt work out that way for most of us.

I should probably stick to my original every 3 to 6 month logins when it comes to that forum. So annoying. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Still need to see about moving.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:roll What the ****?! I really can't stand most people.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What’s that snake that’s eating it’s tail?Ouroboros? I feel like in the end that symbol will represent Humanity aptly


----------



## CNikki

So this person who I knew from a long while back...probably the smartest person I've known, which showed in his academics and that his future was bright and became pretty educated for his time...just found that he's into certain conspiracy theory type of series, many of which were debunked (ex; vaccinations causing AD(H)D and autism.)

Who would've thought.


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> What's that snake that's eating it's tail?Ouroboros? I feel like in the end that symbol will represent Humanity aptly


If what I've seen during an NDE, that was part of it, kind of like a yinyang. I saw many more types of geometric shapes I don't understand. I don't want to study it because I will likely go back there. And there was some untold reason I couldn't stay, even though it was literally eternity without time. It could have been one minute, I wouldn't be able to tell.

I was watching over everyone, and I had this feeling that they will all be fine. Life is temp time, but this felt like eternity without time and nothing but universal empathy, even for someone like Hitler.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A random kid that had to be no more than 13 years old came up to me today while I was putting up the salads and told me in like three different ways that he doesn't like salad. He said you'll never catch me eating that stuff. xD lol It was funny and made my day. Silly kid. I like salads, though. They're delicious and nutritious.


----------



## Maedron

A couple of day ago I was in the gym. While I was getting ready in the locker room, a guy step out of the shower, completely naked ofc. He started wiping himself, and wiping and wiping... He was on it the whole time I was getting ready for my workout, which was about 2-4 min. I found that kind of weird. I mean how long do you need to wipe yourself dire and put on some pants? The guys was obviously trying to make me and the other two guys who where there really uncomfortable, which he succeeded.


----------



## Chris S W

I can't express myself properly. Can't think. Takes too long.


----------



## cmed

Maybe it's just my imagination, but this forum doesn't seem as active as it used to be.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

cmed said:


> Maybe it's just my imagination, but this forum doesn't seem as active as it used to be.


It's definitely not your imagination. I imagine it will die completly within the next couple of years at the rate it's going.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SolutionX said:


> If what I've seen during an NDE, that was part of it, kind of like a yinyang. I saw many more types of geometric shapes I don't understand. I don't want to study it because I will likely go back there. And there was some untold reason I couldn't stay, even though it was literally eternity without time. It could have been one minute, I wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> I was watching over everyone, and I had this feeling that they will all be fine. Life is temp time, but this felt like eternity without time and nothing but universal empathy, even for someone like Hitler.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


This just confirms what I already thought near death experiences remove/**** with your self other distinctions and things that place you spacially. That's why you end up feeling connected to everyone/everything and seeing yourself in the third person or as everyone etc. You can get similar effects by taking certain hallucinogenic drugs but not everyone will experience the same things. Seeing a variety of shapes and patterns is common too.

**** seeing as my brain is 'broken' in this way very mildly, does that mean in some sense I am part-dead. Always dying?

10% brain dead? I should probably bump that to 30 minimum










Hahahah.


----------



## Chris S W

Selfish humans. Evil world. Nobody cares. Wants to be morally right but is selfish= self-delusion and denial.


----------



## Crisigv

Time is just going by


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Killing video game characters.



Crisigv said:


> Time is just going by


I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## llodell88

i think it's so stupid that someone wrote that i "denied" having hallucinations, like i was lying. Sorry, doctor, but I've never had one before. Also, you've never seen me have any either. That sort of language really shouldn't have been used.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've been struggling a lot with depression for the past few weeks, so I decided a few days ago that I needed to talk to someone about it. After four straight hours of class, I sauntered over to the health centre, slipped on my infamous mask, and was told the earliest appointment I could get with a counselor would be on Wednesday. 'That's fine.' Guess I've got a few days of heartache ahead of me, before I can ~hope~ for some relief.

Yesterday morning: day one. Stats class would be fairly boring, but at least I wouldn't have to care, and perhaps I'd get to see my favourite professor afterwards. Fridays are the one day of the week where he's on my campus. That alone motivated me to roll out of bed, choke down some breakfast and coffee, and take the 40 minute drive to campus.

Boy, was it worth it. Stats class was perhaps the single least noteworthy class I've had so far this semester, but the hope I had of seeing my favourite professor/crush came so very true. I told him I'm currently waiting to see a counselor about depression but need someone to talk to in the meantime. I'd walked in on a phone call about a tech issue, but it was quickly resolved. 

So, with that, I opened up about my feelings. Depression, anxiety issues, loneliness - everything got its time in the spotlight in my rambling.

He was incredibly sympathetic, caring, respectful of my boundaries, and nonjudgmental - even when I admitted to having suicidal thoughts. He showed concern for that, as per protocol. 

The words felt genuine in my heart, even before he revealed to me that he had a good friend commit suicide some years ago.

I've heard that most, if not all, people who attempt suicide immediately regret their decision when they jump, kick, or pull their way to what once looked like peace. 
You touched so many lives and in that moment you realize that you want nothing more than to chance fate, turn the clock and drop a lonesome tear off the bridge, straight from the heart, and hug a stranger. What could've been..... You're stronger now. But you'll doubt that for a while.

But I digress.

I looked him in the eyes and told him that I'd destroy certain lives if I were to end my own. His was one of them, I realized. I'm safe, especially here.

He told me that I'm welcome to come and talk to him anytime, that he cares about me, and that I'm a great student. The real kicker, though, was the hug offer. "Can I give you a hug?"

I don't know if my eyes lit up then and there, but they did internally. I nodded. He stood up, and I did too.

The warmth of his body against mine confirmed the genuinity of everything he said. It also made my heart skip a beat. When we sat back down, I looked at him and thought to myself these words:

"I think this man is my soulmate."

I shook off the thought for the time being. The conversation stayed personal, and focused on me and my sob stories. I learnt some incredibly interesting things about him - about his experience at school, former anxiety issues, dealing with mental illness in friends/girlfriends. I myself even came out as gay, and demi-male. I don't know if anybody else on this Earth has been so utterly accepting of me...

Eventually he told me he had a meeting to attend. I looked at the clock, apparently I was 10 minutes late for my other stats class lol. I wasn't even worried. I left that office glowing.

It's the day after. I've been thinking about him non-stop. I need to tell him how I feel sooner or later, I just wish he wasn't 15-18 years older than me and married.


----------



## Blue Dino

It's relaxing and all. But I really could use some stimulation. Positive ones, not negative ones. Because negative stimulation, I currently have a lot of those right now.


----------



## tea111red

"Come to Poppa" by Bob Seger seemed like a weird song to hear in Bed, Bath and Beyond, lolol.


----------



## harrison

My ex-wife just told me I've had a "colourful" life. Those weren't the sort of words she used before. :O


----------



## CNikki

Existential ****. Wondering why the hell I('ve) been wasting time on things and dare I say people that don't really matter. I know I need help but nothing with what I can get is working. Am I really that much of a lost cause...? Might need to plan for the worst after all.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom and sister needs to borrow money...hmm.


----------



## Chevy396

I drove up and talked to some homeless people asking for some street weed. It was a hard to find the gas station though. Ended up with some AK-Kush.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unemployment simulator

tried some zopiclone last night. no bueno, still awake half the night.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It strikes me again that buying a signed polaroid photo is a really weird thing to do. Also kind of disapointed I didn't get the cool one with the knife in the preview image though I'm pretty sure those were just examples since the idea was the photo was unique also... I recognise that makeup which means it must be really recent? But how did it get here this quickly.. Maybe not and he did the exact same makeup but no photos before. That would make more sense lol.


Lmao my mum just came in and I can hear her talking downstairs about how someone wrote Theresa May on her raffle ticket thing instead of her actual surname. I'm dying. I've never been more glad my name isn't Theresa.


----------



## TNor97

I have full blown out conversations with myself when I’m alone. I’m not crazy or anything but I am my own best friend. When ppl are around I be dying to talk to myself even though I can talk to them. Lol 😂😭😭


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TNor97 said:


> I have full blown out conversations with myself when I'm alone. I'm not crazy or anything but I am my own best friend. When ppl are around I be dying to talk to myself even though I can talk to them. Lol &#128514;&#128557;&#128557;


I've done that on and off for several years though it's usually more like talking to an invisible third party who doesn't respond. Been a while now though.


----------



## cmed

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's definitely not your imagination. I imagine it will die completly within the next couple of years at the rate it's going.


Yeah things are starting to look a little grim. It's weird to see the bottom of the new posts page be 1+ hours old at times.


----------



## truant

My life is so wretchedly awful that, when looked at in the right light, it's positively comic.


----------



## llodell88

Still wondering how someone can be so evil and sick.


----------



## llodell88

I just saw another post today from a woman who went through something similar. She had proof that someone was watching and stalking her and the cops still sent her to the mental hospital where nobody believed her. She seemed completely rational and logical too. When she went home she was evicted and some hidden cameras that she found were in her house were gone.


----------



## chrissyq3838

truant said:


> My life is so wretchedly awful that, when looked at in the right light, it's positively comic.


my life is wretchedly awful too


----------



## chrissyq3838

llodell88 said:


> Still wondering how someone can be so evil and sick.


what did they do ?


----------



## SplendidBob

Yay, just looked up "those" methods again. Can't say I have done that for a good few years. Still nothing reliable that doesn't ****ing hurt and have a high probability of ****ing up.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I don't understand why people don't talk to me very often. I'm a nice guy, and even give things away? :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m not sure I can become what’s expected of me or what I have the potential for


----------



## SplendidBob

So:

1. The fundamental building block for me bothering to do all of the exposure therapy, all of the talk therapy, was ultimately to have a shot at getting something like what I had with her, in real life.

2. I am no closer to that point, in that I am still ****ing hopeless with women, being all unable to speak to them (and a whole host of other problems we wont go into). Sure, they find me handsome, but that is if anything a detriment.

3. 1 was basically a total fabrication. She was a manipulator and gave me what I wanted to hear. I now no longer even want 1.

4. Therapy is now ending which was the machine by which this little effort in motivation was generated.

The result

I just can't be bothered. With any of it. It's ****ing hopeless and useless. I have already started missing appointments, maybe I will just bin off the last few sessions of therapy as well, since there doesn't seem to be much point.

Not only am I back where I started, I am worse off because the government are going to cut my money, I have made "my final last ditch effort, did 100% of what she asked of me and failed" and thats basically that.


----------



## love is like a dream

i wonder if the way i talk like in these 2 posts is an effective way to make a girl fall for me?
i was trying to be sexy. like,, flirting but in a sexy way. 
i'm a virgin, though.

they were from Post something to a fellow SAS user thread



Coincidence said:


> the sex =) don't forget xD :heart*wink





Coincidence said:


> whenever you feel like disliking me, always remember the sex


----------



## Crisigv

How do I like myself if no one else does? I can't lie to myself.


----------



## zonebox

splendidbob said:


> So:
> 
> 1. The fundamental building block for me bothering to do all of the exposure therapy, all of the talk therapy, was ultimately to have a shot at getting something like what I had with her, in real life.
> 
> 2. I am no closer to that point, in that I am still ****ing hopeless with women, being all unable to speak to them (and a whole host of other problems we wont go into). Sure, they find me handsome, but that is if anything a detriment.
> 
> 3. 1 was basically a total fabrication. She was a manipulator and gave me what I wanted to hear. I now no longer even want 1.
> 
> 4. Therapy is now ending which was the machine by which this little effort in motivation was generated.
> 
> The result
> 
> I just can't be bothered. With any of it. It's ****ing hopeless and useless. I have already started missing appointments, maybe I will just bin off the last few sessions of therapy as well, since there doesn't seem to be much point.
> 
> Not only am I back where I started, I am worse off because the government are going to cut my money, I have made "my final last ditch effort, did 100% of what she asked of me and failed" and thats basically that.


 I'm sorry things are going tough for you. I have a high opinion of you on the forums, and if any of the qualities I see online are apparent in real life among other people you are certain to find someone eventually, you have one heck of a strong spirit, quite the wit, and have worked yourself into good shape. It sucks to see you hurting dude, don't give up.

Edit:

See, this is my 6,000th post. It is legit, you are gonna find someone


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Now that I'm making more money, I'm like 80 percent sure I want to get that NIN logo tattoo that I wanted. There's a tattoo place about 30 minutes away in the city I can go to. The only thing is the pain of the needle. But it'll be worth it because I know for a fact it's a tattoo I won't regret getting. I don't exactly need it but it would be cool to have one tattoo.


----------



## feels

accidentally clicked on internet explorer but closed it within 3 seconds before the curse took hold.


----------



## funnynihilist

feels said:


> accidentally clicked on internet explorer but closed it within 3 seconds before the curse took hold.


It will give you a fungus


----------



## Kilgore Trout

@splendidbob



Sorry to hear that man. 
If you couldn't do it then i don't know who can. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sus y

splendidbob said:


> So:
> 
> 1. The fundamental building block for me bothering to do all of the exposure therapy, all of the talk therapy, was ultimately to have a shot at getting something like what I had with her, in real life.
> 
> 2. I am no closer to that point, in that I am still ****ing hopeless with women, being all unable to speak to them (and a whole host of other problems we wont go into). Sure, they find me handsome, but that is if anything a detriment.
> 
> 3. 1 was basically a total fabrication. She was a manipulator and gave me what I wanted to hear. I now no longer even want 1.
> 
> 4. Therapy is now ending which was the machine by which this little effort in motivation was generated.
> 
> The result
> 
> I just can't be bothered. With any of it. It's ****ing hopeless and useless. I have already started missing appointments, maybe I will just bin off the last few sessions of therapy as well, since there doesn't seem to be much point.
> 
> Not only am I back where I started, I am worse off because the government are going to cut my money, I have made "my final last ditch effort, did 100% of what she asked of me and failed" and thats basically that.


:hug Remember you are the amazing bob-horse and maybe tomorrow is a better day, one can always hope.


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


> i wonder if the way i talk like in these 2 posts is an effective way to make a girl fall for me?
> i was trying to be sexy. like,, flirting but in a sexy way.
> i'm a virgin, though.
> 
> they were from Post something to a fellow SAS user thread


I'm not sure, but if you and the other person with you want to flirt haven't had sex, maybe isn't a good idea? I don't know.


----------



## llodell88

you're psycho. i wonder what sort of dumb logic you use to think it's ok to hurt people, and invade their privacy. only reason can be you think your needs are more important than anyone else's.

lmao at you loving anyone but yourself. "Love ly"


----------



## SparklingWater

Happy to receive my contacts. Think for Christmas I'll treat myself to lasik.


----------



## SplendidBob

zonebox said:


> I'm sorry things are going tough for you. I have a high opinion of you on the forums, and if any of the qualities I see online are apparent in real life among other people you are certain to find someone eventually, you have one heck of a strong spirit, quite the wit, and have worked yourself into good shape. It sucks to see you hurting dude, don't give up.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> See, this is my 6,000th post. It is legit, you are gonna find someone


Thanks.

It isn't even about finding someone any more. It's about the previous happiness derived from having someone (of a sort) being basically an illusion and a manipulation (from what I now know about her). In reality, the cold hard reality of "having someone" as I understand it, I don't think I even want that any more. And that illusion has been the foundation of me finding the motivation to make the changes I have made (and I can't even quantify those changes, so that doesn't bode well).

I still cant form relationships with people in the real world, I still cant even _imagine_ a career in which I don't go totally insane.

None of the objectives of therapy have been fulfilled. Neither the actual ones, or the bull****ty ones where "the patient has the tools to manage on his own".

Left on my own I regress into an apathetic unmotivated mess that can't even find a reason to get out of bed. Or just takes whatever drugs are to hand to numb reality. I was going to just ask my therapist for recommendations for other therapists tomorrow, but I am not sure its even a route I want to continue with any more. An increasingly large part of me thinks that my therapists actual proficiency lies in convincing patients she is a good therapist. From her position that is just as good as being a good therapist.



geraltofrivia said:


> @splendidbob
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that man.
> If you couldn't do it then i don't know who can.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Someone with the capacity to operate in some way in the real world would be a safer bet.



Sus y said:


> :hug Remember you are the amazing bob-horse and maybe tomorrow is a better day, one can always hope.


Thanks. (that wasn't my original response, but you were kind so you didn't deserve philosophical pessimism ).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The warmer the weather gets the more intense my anxiety and depression gets, I have reverse seasonal effective disorder


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wish I had some local friends.


----------



## Wren611

I just made someone happy, like, unintentionally made them happy, and they tweeted about it.

Feels strange, but it feels good.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure what I'm doing on Easter....might wait on getting a haircut though idk.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Canadian Brotha said:


> The warmer the weather gets the more intense my anxiety and depression gets, I have reverse seasonal effective disorder


lol me too


----------



## chrissyq3838

Junos are on tonight


----------



## love is like a dream

Sus y said:


> I'm not sure, but if you and the other person with you want to flirt haven't had sex, maybe isn't a good idea? I don't know.


darn and i thought it would make wonders, considering girls "too" love it when things are hot/sexy. :wink


----------



## chrissyq3838

Agony toture despair nightmare my life is


----------



## chrissyq3838

3stacks said:


> I'm so angry at myself for developing strong feelings for someone on the internet. She's from a different country and even if she wasn't she could never like me back. Ugh its so pathetic. How do I stop these feelings?


whos the lucky lady?


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


> darn and i thought it would make wonders, considering girls "too" love it when things are hot/sexy. :wink


Now that gif is scary lol.



chrissyq3838 said:


> God please send me friends friends that dont care that im ugly and boring heck send me ugly and boring friends


Just don't tell them you asked your god for ugly friends, they may feel offended.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I splurged and got a dessert after work today and it all fell on the floor.  Oh well. It was only $2. Not too much of a loss. I didn't need it anyways.


----------



## Crisigv

While I'm looking forward to having a week off work, I'm not really looking forward to being lonely. I'm going to be miserable because no one even cares that I exist.


----------



## CNikki

Thinking about how the hell I can (finally) make this anxiety less intense without resorting to self-medicating.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Crisigv said:


> While I'm looking forward to having a week off work, I'm not really looking forward to being lonely. I'm going to be miserable because no one even cares that I exist.


i know the feeling


----------



## chrissyq3838

God please send me friends my age please cherry on top


----------



## chrissyq3838

Youd go insane too if you had next to no friends and family


----------



## riverbird

Root beer + Pinnacle Whipped vodka = big mistake. Can't taste the alcohol at all, just tastes like a root beer float, and I just want more.


----------



## SparklingWater

Gross


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I was walking all round this place in Runescape and none of the npc's were any help and I was just thinking 'take me to your leader' and then when finally seeing an NPC I'd missed that was my dialogue when speaking to them


----------



## Whatev

Im so hyper right now idk what to do, probably just spam this forum with posts. #whatismylife


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I want to die.
I can't do this. There is only sadness in my future and that's a fact.
My life is pathetic. I am pathetic.
I can never have things that others have. I can never do things that they do. I can never have anything. I just want to die.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison

Those clouds outside my window look amazing.


----------



## roxslide

geraltofrivia said:


> I want to die.
> I can't do this. There is only sadness in my future and that's a fact.
> My life is pathetic. I am pathetic.
> I can never have things that others have. I can never do things that they do. I can never have anything. I just want to die.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:hug


----------



## Steve French

I had a pack of cigarettes left over from my latest debauchery, so I decided to smoke them as I lay in bed this evening. A smell of stale smoke clouds the air now. It's kind of comforting and familiar. It reminds me of Sunday brunch at my grandmother's apartment. It was below ground, and as you descended into the place through the haze you'd be hit with the overwhelming smell of cigarette smoke. It mixed wonderfully with the smell of the German cooking.


----------



## roxslide

lolol I'm a joke. I give up.






lucille = everyone in my life basically


----------



## Sus y

roxslide said:


> lolol I'm a joke. I give up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucille = everyone in my life basically


You are a cute one  outside and I'm sure inside too. I don't know much of you, but I enjoy so much reading your post and the way you choose some words, the way you write. I laughed a lot at one post you did describing a dream you had. :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

Shouldn't have drunk so much before bed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

roxslide said:


> :hug


Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange

geraltofrivia said:


> I want to die.
> I can't do this. There is only sadness in my future and that's a fact.
> My life is pathetic. I am pathetic.
> I can never have things that others have. I can never do things that they do. I can never have anything. I just want to die.


I can relate. :squeeze


----------



## mt moyt

i think my self pity has reached a new level. at the point where i feel like there is another me who wants to take care of the weaker me. or maybe just being selfish? idk


----------



## chrissyq3838

SamanthaStrange said:


> geraltofrivia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to die.
> I can't do this. There is only sadness in my future and that's a fact.
> My life is pathetic. I am pathetic.
> I can never have things that others have. I can never do things that they do. I can never have anything. I just want to die.
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate.
Click to expand...

i can relate


----------



## Lohikaarme

geraltofrivia said:


> I want to die.
> I can't do this. There is only sadness in my future and that's a fact.
> My life is pathetic. I am pathetic.
> I can never have things that others have. I can never do things that they do. I can never have anything. I just want to die.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:squeeze:hug I'm sorry for your pain.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

@SamanthaStrange @Lohikaarme

Thanks :squeeze
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

God damnit, therapist just ****ed up an awesome session, and she was so annoyed at herself for doing so. I am annoyed though now, totally tainted one of the (if not the) most important things I took from therapy.

Ugh.


----------



## Chevy396

I don't really get the point of functional programming that I'm learning vs oop yet, but I feel like it has potential for mathenatically complex AI algorithms.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> God damnit, therapist just ****ed up an awesome session, and she was so annoyed at herself for doing so. I am annoyed though now, totally tainted one of the (if not the) most important things I took from therapy.
> 
> Ugh.


She owes you a blowjob now.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Shouldn't have drunk so much before bed.


Alcohol or water?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> God damnit, therapist just ****ed up an awesome session, and she was so annoyed at herself for doing so. I am annoyed though now, totally tainted one of the (if not the) most important things I took from therapy.
> 
> Ugh.


:blank :squeeze


----------



## Chevy396

There is really no feeling that compared to hard work. You can synthesize it pretty close, but it doesn't have the same long term health benefits that make everything else better.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

SolutionX said:


> Alcohol or water?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Did you steal those? Oh wait, wrong person. :lol


----------



## llodell88

Nobody would do what they did unless they hated me, hated me as much as someone could. And it wasn't just a moment, it was months, and he was watching me knowing I was in hell, and allowed it, did nothing to help me. All day. I don't ever want anyone in my life like that, I have enough common sense to stay away from that, but without my permission someone is forcing it in my life, and it's ALL DAY, everywhere I go. NOBODY WANTS TO BE WATCHED. Why don't you feel a sense of shame, are you really psycho? Definitely narcissistic. Told me straight up "I'm right about everything" and you could tell he believed it. I remember that. Definitely knew he was crazy after that.

This guy is a major control freak, putting fake **** on my computer. It literally is mind control. Nobody would do that unless they have serious control issues.

What you are good at math or can hack computers better than most people, you're obviously deficient in areas of common sense considering what you do all day. Wouldn't be surprised if he's on the autistic spectrum himself.

He probably thinks he is better than people and can do whatever he wants to people and his needs are most important.

After having my mother tell me I'm a bad person all thoughout my childhood I'm hesitant to call people "bad people", and actually resulted in me feeling sympathetic towards people I shouldn't, because you identify with them. That type of thinking will get you in trouble. Thanks again mom, but this guy is just proof there really are bad, evil people out there and I know my dumb as **** mother was wrong about me.

Telling me I was going to grow up to be a murderer, she's crazy as hell, and here I am getting accused of being schizophrenic of her now and everyone eating it all up.


----------



## SplendidBob

SolutionX said:


> She owes you a blowjob now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Oh god man, I have a mental wall in place to prevent exactly those kinds of thoughts lol. You don't even... Oh god.... :lol

Oh god.

Nope. Must imagine her as an old crone, only a few weeks of therapy left, no crumbly wall time now.



SamanthaStrange said:


> :blank :squeeze


It's ok I think, just her terminology, she went all technical because she was so moved by something I said I think, and used one of the wrong words. Was so annoyed with herself afterwards she even wrote a little correction (what she actually meant) for me to take with me and pin up.

I said to her that the therapy had removed all of the bull**** I had constructed in order to cope and was finally becoming the version of myself I was supposed to be all along, had I not experienced all of the bullying, the neglect, the ocd, all of the ****, and that fully identifying and becoming that true version of me was now my primary goal.

Returning to the old me, the misanthropic, bitter and twisted and fake and closed me (I feel him lurking underneath) is what is driving my current depressive episodes. I fear without therapy he will return and I have no desire to live like that again.

That is all a little too much for this thread. lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need my drivers licence so I can get one of the many delivery driver gigs now available that offers a lot of flexibility on hours and would also provide a decent amount of solitude during working hours too. I’m applying to these jobs currently simply because I have to for survival reasons not because I have confidence in my ability to main most of them should I actually get an interview, get through it, & get hired. Ya gonna be a long, ugly spring/summer without question


----------



## crimeclub

splendidbob said:


> Oh god man, I have a mental wall in place to prevent exactly those kinds of thoughts lol. You don't even... Oh god.... :lol
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> Nope. Must imagine her as an old crone, only a few weeks of therapy left, no crumbly wall time now.
> 
> It's ok I think, just her terminology, she went all technical because she was so moved by something I said I think, and used one of the wrong words. Was so annoyed with herself afterwards she even wrote a little correction (what she actually meant) for me to take with me and pin up.
> 
> I said to her that the therapy had removed all of the bull**** I had constructed in order to cope and was finally becoming the version of myself I was supposed to be all along, had I not experienced all of the bullying, the neglect, the ocd, all of the ****, and that fully identifying and becoming that true version of me was now my primary goal.
> 
> Returning to the old me, the misanthropic, bitter and twisted and fake and closed me (I feel him lurking underneath) is what is driving my current depressive episodes. I fear without therapy he will return and I have no desire to live like that again.
> 
> That is all a little too much for this thread. lol


Sorry man, I don't know if our online personas are an accurate indicator of who we are but if it is you definitely seem like a cool guy. Congrats for putting in effort to improve, I definitely struggle with even the slightest amount of effort, I just rely too much on my meds, which are a quick but only temporary fix.


----------



## llodell88

I get this weird urge to scratch inside my hands or if I'm drinking something hot I like pressing my hands down on the mug even though it hurts a little. Not because I feel like hurting myself. It feels like like I have some connection in my head that's broken and the input to my brain is like weak or something, then when I rub my hands on things, it's like it forces it to take a detour and go where it's supposed to. I don't know how the hell I know this but that's exactly what it feels like. I know it's from the drugs.

I would do it when I'm reading something or concentrating on something and it's like my IQ is doubled all of a sudden and stuff makes sense. Started when I had bad reactions to drugs. I also clench my hands in a weird way.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Hopefully I can talk to you at some point (schedule problems on both ends)


----------



## The Library of Emma

I just need everything to stop for a bit so I can think; time is dripping out between my fingers like I’m trying to hold water; I want to be alone and lie in the dark and give up completely to this emptiness, because how will I ever succeed against these odds


----------



## Chevy396

llodell88 said:


> I get this weird urge to scratch inside my hands or if I'm drinking something hot I like pressing my hands down on the mug even though it hurts a little. Not because I feel like hurting myself. It feels like like I have some connection in my head that's broken and the input to my brain is like weak or something, then when I rub my hands on things, it's like it forces it to take a detour and go where it's supposed to. I don't know how the hell I know this but that's exactly what it feels like. I know it's from the drugs.
> 
> I would do it when I'm reading something or concentrating on something and it's like my IQ is doubled all of a sudden and stuff makes sense. Started when I had bad reactions to drugs. I also clench my hands in a weird way.


Just be careful how much coffee you drink. That stuff can mess you up pretty badly in excess.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I doubt that future generations will have to deal with the effects of sitting in front of a computer their whole lives. We didn't have any other options though. I will consider my chronic pain as a sacrifice for future hackers. It makes it hurt a little less.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I kind of screwed up my sativa to benzo ratio and it's not fun anymore. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## firestar

I've read so much today that I really can't keep reading anymore. I'm going too fast. If I continue, I'll start losing the plot. And yet I still really, really want to keep reading. I _need _to know what happens next.


----------



## love is like a dream

when i look at the 5 fingers in my hands, my foot and toes, i realize that in the universe we are cute creatures.
pandas also are cute.

i like that i wasn't born with a puussy tho


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> i like that i wasn't born with a puussy tho


dont panic. no thing personal i have no thing against it, perhaps just no desire to deal with the bleeding thing


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm glad I'm not a pushover.  I feel more satisfied with myself that way.


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> dont panic. no thing personal i have no thing against it, perhaps just no energy to deal with the bleeding thing


also
men's clothes = 100 times more comfy
women's clothing = pain and torture
high heels you can't walk in them,bra around you chest,dresses/skirts you cant sit with your legs wide open you cant swing your legs freely the way i do


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s always about money, more specifically never having enough. If it ever gets to the point that I’m homeless I think I’ll just hop the border, buy a gun & pop off to peace...or back hell if the bible is true, in which case I’ll happily join Lucifer in saying “**** you god” before my damnation resumes


----------



## Wanderlust26

I was looking through my crush's instagram and there's a picture of him using a facial mask. I couldn't help but feel turned off a bit. I'm just not used to seeing guys do that and I was especially surprised with him because he's very tough and manly looking. I guess my mind associates pampering as a very feminine thing to do. But what's the big deal with a guy wanting to take care of his skin anyway. That doesn't make him girly or anything.


----------



## Crisigv

Thinking about happy, peaceful memories. And how I ruined everything.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

This article: https://www.susanquinn.net/are-you-...-person-with-borderline-personality-disorder/

Food for thought.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Trump = narcissistic drama queen﻿





> obama = anti semitic neo fascist !﻿





> Hillary=Suicidal Imbicile﻿





> What the **** does that have to do with this song? Do people try to drag politics into random topics?﻿


I'm dying, welcome to the internet you must be new here.


----------



## CNikki

Crisigv said:


> Thinking about happy, peaceful memories. And how I ruined everything.


Story of my life.


----------



## llodell88

shouldnt have had that tiny bit of caffeine, 143am, dont feel like sleeping anytime soon, tired though


----------



## tea111red

Men


----------



## roxslide

omg omg omg omg I don't know what to do. I guess the front door didn't latch properly when I came home so the my roommate's cat might have gone outside. the only reason why I realized the front door was open was because my cat jumped on me and he was all cold and wet from being outside I guess. it's 4 am but I don't know where my roommates cat is. If she's just asleep or lost outside omg do you think she will come back on her own???? she should right?? i don't even know if she is outside (she probably is though) I'm going to look for her yiiiiikkkes

edit: didn't see her outside but still don't see her around inside.... ugh idk if I should camp out by the front door or what. she doesn't like me and wouldn't come if I called

edit edit: thank god crisis averted. or fixed. whatever. I found her outside and brought her in. thank you seattle rain! she didn't seem to like it very much and was happy to go back inside. I can finally sleep now


----------



## Kevin001

I need to remember what I'm living for.


----------



## SplendidBob

Wanderlust26 said:


> I was looking through my crush's instagram and there's a picture of him using a facial mask. I couldn't help but feel turned off a bit. I'm just not used to seeing guys do that and I was especially surprised with him because he's very tough and manly looking. I guess my mind associates pampering as a very feminine thing to do. But what's the big deal with a guy wanting to take care of his skin anyway. That doesn't make him girly or anything.


Yeh, the trick as men is to take care of ourselves but hide it away. Can't say why anyone would bother with masks or any of that **** when you could use retin a though.

Have good hair -> mess it up slightly so it doesn't look over styled
Have good skin -> don't admit to any kind of products even moisturiser
Have good clothes -> but make it like it's been thrown on
Have good physique -> but don't show it off, make it still visible just not explicitly displayed.

Not complaining, its just how it seems to be.


----------



## SplendidBob

After the millionth day of low mood after taking kratom I finally linked the two and threw away all of my kratom.


----------



## Karsten

roxslide said:


> omg omg omg omg I don't know what to do. I guess the front door didn't latch properly when I came home so the my roommate's cat might have gone outside. the only reason why I realized the front door was open was because my cat jumped on me and he was all cold and wet from being outside I guess. it's 4 am but I don't know where my roommates cat is. If she's just asleep or lost outside omg do you think she will come back on her own???? she should right?? i don't even know if she is outside (she probably is though) I'm going to look for her yiiiiikkkes
> 
> edit: didn't see her outside but still don't see her around inside.... ugh idk if I should camp out by the front door or what. she doesn't like me and wouldn't come if I called
> 
> edit edit: thank god crisis averted. or fixed. whatever. I found her outside and brought her in. thank you seattle rain! she didn't seem to like it very much and was happy to go back inside. I can finally sleep now


Glad it's resolved. I would have been freaking out, lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> I just need everything to stop for a bit so I can think; time is dripping out between my fingers like I'm trying to hold water; I want to be alone and lie in the dark and give up completely to this emptiness, because how will I ever succeed against these odds


Might be totally off base here, but you are probably looking at the whole, at the final goal (whatever that might be), the odds always look grim when you do that.

You still have a massive amount of time though, of that I can assure you (I have a lot less ).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wanderlust26 said:


> I was looking through my crush's instagram and there's a picture of him using a facial mask. I couldn't help but feel turned off a bit. I'm just not used to seeing guys do that and I was especially surprised with him because he's very tough and manly looking. I guess my mind associates pampering as a very feminine thing to do. But what's the big deal with a guy wanting to take care of his skin anyway. That doesn't make him girly or anything.


I find men doing or talking about liking feminine things a turn on or at least a plus. Though I did literally get kind of turned on once watching an interview where someone I find attractive started talking about how he likes women's shoes (and he didn't even look as attractive as usual in that interview but still.) Also someone once asked him if they could do his makeup for him or something before a concert (can't remember why,) on instagram and he responded saying no because he really enjoys doing it himself :mushy (I'm not sure why my brain does this it's kind of fascinating when I think about it objectively.)

There are tons of other examples of this (though it used to be more unconcious, and still usually is but sometimes isn't,) but the weirdest one was when someone a while back was excitedly contemplating writing their blog post on paper so they could be like Jane Austen in a chat room I'm in. :3 (Why would that be so cute though? Maybe because they are also so repressed. Dunno) No. I've just realised this is not the weirdest example at all haha, obviously. I won't go into that though. Or other stuff.

I tried to put eyeliner on my ex years ago too because I like guys wearing makeup and was in a weird mood and he was not impressed but it was funny. Then again I don't even wear makeup. I bought it purely for a Halloween costume and it was the only time in the last decade I'd worn any and I got some on my eyeball when I did :') yeah... That's probably why it's better if they can do their own makeup 

Not really into 'manly tough' looking guys but still see it as nice.


----------



## kicsibob

Thinking about why slowly but surely I lose everyone around me. And that again, my biggest fear: total loneliness is getting really close.


----------



## Chevy396

Eat, sleep and *****. This is the meaning and the circle of life.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Someone broke into the house last night while my girlfriend was sleeping and opened the door on her. I think they saw the dogs and took off, but we're still unsettled. I was just feet away on the porch with my headphones in. Who knows what could have happened if the dogs weren't sleeping with her.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really hope that it’s just the dead string factor as opposed to some micro tones in the intonation that I can’t fix.

Also, where you at bro? If you don’t know when you can pay me back just say so so I can move on. I’m working on the assumption that I was getting that $200 back but if not then I need to plan based on that fact


----------



## Karsten

RelinquishedHell said:


> Someone broke into the house last night while my girlfriend was sleeping and opened the door on her. I think they saw the dogs and took off, but we're still unsettled. I was just feet away on the porch with my headphones in. Who knows what could have happened if the dogs weren't sleeping with her.


What the hell? That's insane.


----------



## Karsten

Canadian Brotha said:


> I really hope that it's just the dead string factor as opposed to some micro tones in the intonation that I can't fix.
> 
> Also, where you at bro? If you don't know when you can pay me back just say so so I can move on. I'm working on the assumption that I was getting that $200 back but if not then I need to plan based on that fact


My guitar needs to be refretted, I think. I'm no expert, but it's been 8 years since I bought it and there are actual indentations on the metal where the strings rest.

Also, when I play notes near the 12th fret, it starts getting out of tune.

....I'll give you that two hundo when I see ya.


----------



## kesker

roxslide said:


> omg omg omg omg I don't know what to do. I guess the front door didn't latch properly when I came home so the my roommate's cat might have gone outside. the only reason why I realized the front door was open was because my cat jumped on me and he was all cold and wet from being outside I guess. it's 4 am but I don't know where my roommates cat is. If she's just asleep or lost outside omg do you think she will come back on her own???? she should right?? i don't even know if she is outside (she probably is though) I'm going to look for her yiiiiikkkes
> 
> edit: didn't see her outside but still don't see her around inside.... ugh idk if I should camp out by the front door or what. she doesn't like me and wouldn't come if I called
> 
> edit edit: thank god crisis averted. or fixed. whatever. I found her outside and brought her in. thank you seattle rain! she didn't seem to like it very much and was happy to go back inside. I can finally sleep now


my worst nightmare with my own cats. :blank I always overreact when one of them disappears for a while like, Did I let him out? :um
Glad it ended well.


----------



## funnynihilist

tea111red said:


> Men


We have a paynus


----------



## Sk1n1m1n

That I should really drink my tea and go to bed 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## firestar

roxslide said:


> omg omg omg omg I don't know what to do. I guess the front door didn't latch properly when I came home so the my roommate's cat might have gone outside. the only reason why I realized the front door was open was because my cat jumped on me and he was all cold and wet from being outside I guess. it's 4 am but I don't know where my roommates cat is. If she's just asleep or lost outside omg do you think she will come back on her own???? she should right?? i don't even know if she is outside (she probably is though) I'm going to look for her yiiiiikkkes
> 
> edit: didn't see her outside but still don't see her around inside.... ugh idk if I should camp out by the front door or what. she doesn't like me and wouldn't come if I called
> 
> edit edit: thank god crisis averted. or fixed. whatever. I found her outside and brought her in. thank you seattle rain! she didn't seem to like it very much and was happy to go back inside. I can finally sleep now


I'm glad that you found her  Not sure what I would do if my cat or my roommate's cat ever got out, but it would definitely involve a lot of running around and screaming.


----------



## love is like a dream

i'm your mom's favorite black guy


----------



## cinto

Coincidence said:


> i'm your mom's favorite black guy


The guy is almost Noir at this point.lol


----------



## Mabel Pines

Imitation beef jerky sticks are not as good as the original.


----------



## love is like a dream

@cinto xD


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Karsten said:


> My guitar needs to be refretted, I think. I'm no expert, but it's been 8 years since I bought it and there are actual indentations on the metal where the strings rest.
> 
> 7lso, when I play notes near the 12th fret, it starts getting out of tune.
> 
> ....I'll give you that two hundo when I see ya.


Sounds like a combination of intonation being out and general wear & tear combining on your guitar. I have new strings arriving Friday hopefully with my Amazon order so we'll see if I'm right about my current string just being dead but I do need a new, nicer guitar, no question. I mean it's not out by much but my ear is my guide & I can really hear it so no matter what I play it's glaring discrepancy to me.

And as nice as you banking me would be I don't want to potentially do to you what my bro is currently doing to me, lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some people expect girls to eat like birds. That's the honest truth.


----------



## harrison

Interesting episode of QandA the other day. I'm not really into philosophy as such and hadn't heard of this man, but it was very interesting.


----------



## Wanderlust26

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, the trick as men is to take care of ourselves but hide it away. Can't say why anyone would bother with masks or any of that **** when you could use retin a though.
> 
> Have good hair -> mess it up slightly so it doesn't look over styled
> Have good skin -> don't admit to any kind of products even moisturiser
> Have good clothes -> but make it like it's been thrown on
> Have good physique -> but don't show it off, make it still visible just not explicitly displayed.
> 
> Not complaining, its just how it seems to be.


I hear ya. I'm not sure how true that is but I understand that men deal with pressures as well.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Persephone The Dread said:


> I find men doing or talking about liking feminine things a turn on or at least a plus. Though I did literally get kind of turned on once watching an interview where someone I find attractive started talking about how he likes women's shoes (and he didn't even look as attractive as usual in that interview but still.) Also someone once asked him if they could do his makeup for him or something before a concert (can't remember why,) on instagram and he responded saying no because he really enjoys doing it himself :mushy (I'm not sure why my brain does this it's kind of fascinating when I think about it objectively.)


Same here. It's like I caught myself being...inconsistent? I'm not sure if that's the word I'm looking for, but that's when I like to try to pinpoint why I feel the way I do. I don't mind guys putting on eyeliner or black nail polish so why should it bother me when one uses facial masks? I think I'm just used to growing up with dirty guys who don't pay much attention to self-care. It doesn't mean I like it though!



Persephone The Dread said:


> Not really into 'manly tough' looking guys but still see it as nice.


More for me then.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Karsten said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone broke into the house last night while my girlfriend was sleeping and opened the door on her. I think they saw the dogs and took off, but we're still unsettled. I was just feet away on the porch with my headphones in. Who knows what could have happened if the dogs weren't sleeping with her.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell? That's insane.
Click to expand...

Yeah, no ****. There's an empty field behind our house and I think that's where they came from. I turned off all the lights in the house and went out on the porch for about 40 minutes while my girlfriend went to bed. When I came back in. The sliding glass door was wide open, the lights in the kitchen were on, and the dryer door was open midcycle with our clothes hanging out of it. There's also an underwear drawer in one room that was open with stuff hanging out of it.

My girlfriend said she thought she heard me come back in the house and open the bedroom door and leave. She also said she heard the footsteps of someone wearing boots, but thought it was me.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Zac Mason Zac Mason Zac Mason is amazing


----------



## harrison

I'm going to cook Persian rice tonight. I used to have a good friend from Iran that taught me how to do it, and I've been cooking it like that ever since. But I saw something on youtube about how they also do it with potato and herbs as well. The rice is so fluffy it's ridiculous.


----------



## Blue Dino

Coincidence said:


> i'm your mom's favorite black guy


It looked like his entire self is having a bad frostbite. :teeth



harrison said:


> I'm going to cook Persian rice tonight. I used to have a good friend from Iran that taught me how to do it, and I've been cooking it like that ever since. But I saw something on youtube about how they also do it with potato and herbs as well. The rice is so fluffy it's ridiculous.


That sounds ridiculously appetizing. :b


----------



## Sk1n1m1n

I wonder if Ella Henderson is going release new material this year. 

Im disappointed in my dog for getting the bread in the middle of the road. Naughty rat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TinyFlutter

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's always about money, more specifically never having enough. If it ever gets to the point that I'm homeless I think I'll just hop the border, buy a gun & pop off to peace...or back hell if the bible is true, in which case I'll happily join Lucifer in saying "**** you god" before my damnation resumes


If you do, it will be difficult for me to cope with losing a friend. Hang in there, I know there are bad and stressful days, I'm going through them myself. I wish I could make it better somehow, I'm keeping you in my thoughts, Quake.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> That sounds ridiculously appetizing. :b


It actually didn't turn out too well.  The rice was okay but the potato sort of burnt, I don't think I'll do that one again.

(and now I have to try and wash the pot)


----------



## Kevin001

Might be using more internet usage now hmm.


----------



## Wren611

I want to write a non-fiction book, on a subject I'm very experienced in so there's no issue there, but I don't know how to go about doing that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

At the Steven Wilson concert but wearing a Mindless Self Indulgence hoody and The Birthday Massacre hoody lol.

Also this seat has a great view, better than last time even though I bought the ticket later I think hmm.

edit: lol asked for orange juice and the guy was like red or white thinking I said wine.

lol this really weird public service announcment type thig just happened and now watching creepy slide show and no idea if this is part of it or not


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Taught my first guitar lesson in a few years and it went well


----------



## Canadian Brotha

TinyFlutter said:


> If you do, it will be difficult for me to cope with losing a friend. Hang in there, I know there are bad and stressful days, I'm going through them myself. I wish I could make it better somehow, I'm keeping you in my thoughts, Quake.


Cheers Lyn!


----------



## jolene23

So I am blonde now. :serious:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

apparently most people came to the previous two gigs so they are doing things differently. Second intermission and a plus is some performances of old songs I've not heard live (though only quick ones he mostly solo'd minus is lots of hand cannot erase again. I like the album but heard it all 3 times on last tour. Also was told couldn't film this time but got some footage of before first intermissio. Hoping for more older stuff now. 

I think they've only played one track from the new stuff but don't mind too much since prefer older stuff.

Also he started talking about The Cure Pornography and how he bought it at age 14. XD recorded that part. It's one of my favourite albums too.


----------



## Karsten

jolene23 said:


> So I am blonde now. :serious:


Post a picture of your hair thread. :smile2:


----------



## V1bzz

If we evolve, why can we not see better at night?


----------



## V1bzz

''Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.' <--- I want to punch whoever said that in the face really really hard!


----------



## jolene23

Karsten said:


> Post a picture of your hair thread. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png


I have to get used to it first. It's really weird now 

Edith wow my 500th post


----------



## Persephone The Dread

apparently they are filming tommorow so might get to see footage. Kind of jelly I now understand what the,weird beginning thing was had a bunch of words and weird stuff mixed together but they were trying to see what the audiance reacts to for when filming crowd tomorrow I guess and looks like a lot pf people are going to both.

Also he played trains and someone still yelled out for it later lmfao. 

Also playedca new song. So many people left during the intermissions I think by accident in some cases lol though. They thought it was over I think because the second one had no announcment.

At onr ppint during Permanating (think its called that) he made everyone stand up and dance was kind of awkward lol because Steven Wilson concert like it felt like a group therapy session and he was kind of justifying why the new album was poppy haha XD and then afterqards was like 'OK melancholic stuff is back'

Mistakes are because I'm on phone


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm fairly sure some guy with his friend was clearly about to ask me if I'd just come from the Steven Wilson concert but then I guess looked at me properly and trailed off and said 'no sorry you didn't' and since I was preoccupied with looking at a map I didn't actually get to ask the Steven Wilson concert? and then they'd walked off. Kind of annoying. Not that I needed to talk to them just feel the need to correct them.

Also find it funny that my appearence either presumed age/sex/physical appearence (it was obviously some assumption or realisation about one of these things,) killed the first conversation a stranger has attempted to engage me in in years.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

For a long time I’ve thought I want to go live elsewhere and things can maybe better there. Today I’m thinking I’m going to struggle wherever I am but lords knows I’m completely done with doing it here, at least another place would have a new future, as imperfect as it likely would be


----------



## cinto

Canadian Brotha said:


> For a long time I've thought I want to go live elsewhere and things can maybe better there. Today I'm thinking I'm going to struggle wherever I am but lords knows I'm completely done with doing it here, at least another place would have a new future, as imperfect as it likely would be


Where would you like to move?


----------



## Karsten

jolene23 said:


> I have to get used to it first. It's really weird now


I'm holding you to it.


----------



## LDSSupportHealer

I realize that my LORD JESUS CHRIST loves me today. It's like waking up to a wonderful dream and having it be real. HE fought for us when a third of the Kingdom rebelled and caused a war. And on top of all that HE sacrificed HIMSELF as a perfect sacrifice to some how save us from satan's grasp. The LORD's love is so great I just love HIM because of it, and will now live HIS commandments to make it home to Heaven to be with HIM and the LORD GOD forever. I celebrate HIM because HE is life eternal and all that is good!


----------



## chrissyq3838

V1bzz said:


> ''Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.' <--- I want to punch whoever said that in the face really really hard!


i also wanna punch whoever said whatever doesnt kill ya makes ya stronger


----------



## funnynihilist

"you can do whatever you set your mind too" oh no you ain't!


----------



## Chevy396

Life is getting boring again. That's usually when I relapse on something dangerous. Maybe I can catch it this time since I'm more aware and have more options.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

LDSSupportHealer said:


> I realize that my LORD JESUS CHRIST loves me today. It's like waking up to a wonderful dream and having it be real. HE fought for us when a third of the Kingdom rebelled and caused a war. And on top of all that HE sacrificed HIMSELF as a perfect sacrifice to some how save us from satan's grasp. The LORD's love is so great I just love HIM because of it, and will now live HIS commandments to make it home to Heaven to be with HIM and the LORD GOD forever. I celebrate HIM because HE is life eternal and all that is good!


I love speed balling. Basically the same thing.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm just going to post these here because I can't really post them anywhere else, I dunno maybe I'll break up the first video and stick it on tumblr (because they have a 5 minute video length cap **** you,) one day or something but eh. I wasn't 100% sure if I was allowed to film or not so I was kind of sneakily half doing that but then they caught me and told me to stop because I wasn't lol.






No not coming to 2 nights. Damn it.

No. The other better pornography.


----------



## Crisigv

I could really use a friend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s sad when within an instant of interacting with your mom your stress level increases triple fold and your mood decreases by the same margin in the opposite direction. If I didn’t see or speak with my parents for a few years I don’t think I’d be fussed at all. I don’t really hate them but the older I get the less fond of them I grow and they offer zero value in terms of support and have been like that since I was 20 years old at least


----------



## Canadian Brotha

cinto said:


> Where would you like to move?


Not super sure about that, England would nice, so too New Zealand. Here in Canada somewhere in BC, maybe Victoria


----------



## chrissyq3838

Canadian Brotha said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where would you like to move?
> 
> 
> 
> Not super sure about that, England would nice, so too New Zealand. Here in Canada somewhere in BC, maybe Victoria
Click to expand...

cool wed be neighbors


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pretty much this: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/susan-winter/the-dating-game-of-hot-and-cold_b_7093446.html

:sigh



Maybe I don't want a "gamer girl" anymore after all.



Crisigv said:


> I could really use a friend.


Me too.


----------



## love is like a dream

the fact that our heads contain ears on the sides is very creepy. they are like a part of a machine. yes necessary, but just not attractive.

they look better on this animal in my opinion.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

chrissyq3838 said:


> cool wed be neighbors


You're in Victoria?


----------



## Blue Dino

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's sad when within an instant of interacting with your mom your stress level increases triple fold and your mood decreases by the same margin in the opposite direction. If I didn't see or speak with my parents for a few years I don't think I'd be fussed at all. I don't really hate them but the older I get the less fond of them I grow and they offer zero value in terms of support and have been like that since I was 20 years old at least


It's like you pulled that paragraph straight out of my mind. I definitely share that thought.



harrison said:


> It actually didn't turn out too well.  The rice was okay but the potato sort of burnt, I don't think I'll do that one again.
> 
> (and now I have to try and wash the pot)


Soak it in water for an hour and it usually comes right off when you wash. And it usually takes a few burnt dishes to master it. You should try cooking it again.


----------



## love is like a dream

the australian is the hottest one


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Soak it in water for an hour and it usually comes right off when you wash. And it usually takes a few burnt dishes to master it. You should try cooking it again.


Yeah it's been soaking for about 24 hours - should be okay I think by now. 

I might give it another go but actually the idea of potato and rice together seems a bit weird tbh - but I guess those guys have probably been doing it for a few hunderd years or something so it might be nice.


----------



## Kevin001

He came home early hmm.


----------



## harrison

I can't believe how hard it is to find even a new GP. I know a very good one but he's a long way away from where I live now - back where I used to live before. And to get to see him you need to book him about a week in advance - it's ridiculous.

God knows how I'll find a new shrink - I'm probably far too fussy but I need to feel like they know what they're doing.


----------



## Chevy396

When I die I think I'd like to be alone with nature, out in the mountains when it's too cold to actually worry about dying.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Coincidence said:


>


OMG I want it!


----------



## Chevy396

SolutionX said:


> I love speed balling. Basically the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> OMG I want it!


Me too! All I have are newborn kittens right now.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissyq3838

Canadian Brotha said:


> chrissyq3838 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool wed be neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> You're in Victoria?
Click to expand...

couple hours away


----------



## Chevy396

How did Tootsie Roll, a candy that looks like a small child's poop (and doesn't taste much better either) make it into the national psyche?






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471

SolutionX said:


> How did Tootsie Roll, a candy that looks like a small child's poop (and doesn't taste much better either) make it into the national psyche?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


tootsie rolls are nasty. But the same happened with laffy taffy about a decade ago


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Sigh.. Now I want to unwrap all of my already packed gifts to get to the letters, and put them inside an origami envelope..










I think I am becoming addicted to origami now. There are so many cool things you can make.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Apparently a group vegans went to protest a wild meats restaurant in TO so the owner came out with a deer and started skinning it in front of them in his own form of counter protest, how priceless is that? Haha. “I respectfully disagree with you, now watch me literally cut to pieces everything you stand for” Unreal, lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> Apparently a group vegans went to protest a wild meats restaurant in TO so the owner came out with a deer and started skinning it in front of them in his own form of counter protest, how priceless is that? Haha. "I respectfully disagree with you, now watch me literally cut to pieces everything you stand for" Unreal, lol


Hilarious!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

People exhaust me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Time stands still. Too bad it usually does in the dullest moments of life.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My mother and I are going out with some family members tonight for dinner. Should be yummy, lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Finding this has opened a whole new world for me in the kitchen. Think about all the creative master pieces I can make!

A circle, A square, A triangle! Oh, my god, I can't wait!

But, seriously, it looked kind of cool


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My friend linked me this and the music video is like... Combing a bunch of trends it's very... 2018 I guess. But you can kind of follow how it's been happening over the past several years (obviously not just in music videos. because it's basically 65% Blade Runner because that's what retrowave is) Gas masks, leather and spikes, pink and blue, that car, retrowave, grids, nails, thought police. Uh... (not that I don't appreciate the sub aesthetics lol just funny.)






what if the music video is self-referential to the contagion that created it?


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> Apparently a group vegans went to protest a wild meats restaurant in TO so the owner came out with a deer and started skinning it in front of them in his own form of counter protest, how priceless is that? Haha. "I respectfully disagree with you, now watch me literally cut to pieces everything you stand for" Unreal, lol


Well, they are damaging his business, and it's not illegal. I think the protest is worse than what he did.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk1n1m1n

I want this f**** pain to go away and stop flaring up its pissing me off big time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had to spray my room and all my clothes with bedbug spray. Yay for bedbugs.


----------



## funnynihilist

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I had to spray my room and all my clothes with bedbug spray. Yay for bedbugs.


Now there is a phobia of mine! Where do you think they came from?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

funnynihilist said:


> Now there is a phobia of mine! Where do you think they came from?


The woman that I'm living with bought a cover from a thrift store before Christmas, so I'm sure it came from that. I've been itching since then but I guess no one noticed until a few weeks ago. I thought I was itching from fleas, which aren't any better. But I'm trying to get rid of them.


----------



## Karsten

My cat had been missing since 11pm last night. I was about to give up for the night when I saw my other cat meowing at the top of the stairs. I had nothing to lose, so I checked the front door one more time and there the little **** was.

I literally started crying in the stairwell, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SolutionX said:


> Well, they are damaging his business, and it's not illegal. I think the protest is worse than what he did.


Oh I'm totally on his side for sure. I've got nothing against vegans assuming they're not coming at me like Jehovahs's witness'...it's not like us carnivores are outside their restaurants chanting "eat meat" or some such. They don't want it so they made a space to not indulge and likewise the people at that restaurant do want it and so they made a space to do so for themselves. I bet the menu their is fantastic!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I had to spray my room and all my clothes with bedbug spray. Yay for bedbugs.


They are an absolute living hell I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy! Fingers crossed the spray sorts you out and sooner than later. I'd takes roaches over bedbugs everyday of the week and I know torment of them both


----------



## Chevy396

Something about those three wheel can am spyders that really annoys me and makes me hate them. I'm not a huge biker or anything, I just have respect for the classic motorcycles, and this just seems like a pointless nonsense vehicle that a millennial would buy just to show how different they are.


----------



## Crisigv

Sucks when you think you're having a good conversation with someone, and then they just disappear. And then you see them interacting with others, like you don't exist. Makes me sad.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Canadian Brotha

New batch of Pink Kush released but I'm broke...sucks


----------



## love is like a dream

"Sleep my little baby-oh
Sleep until you waken
When you wake you'll see the world
If I'm not mistaken...

Kiss a lover
Dance a measure,
Find your name
And buried treasure...

Face your life
Its pain, 
Its pleasure,
Leave no path untaken."

― Neil Gaiman, The Graveyard Book


----------



## love is like a dream

the girl on the left has incredible hair


----------



## Blue Dino

Warm late night... which means the neighborhood cat is out. Meow meow meow!! More like blood torturing deafening squeal squeal squeal!!


----------



## Sk1n1m1n

Another odd nights sleep thanks to the pain, how i wish i could get a decent night sleep and be pain free only a woman can dream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## love is like a dream

when your beauty is strong enough not to give a fook about dieting or hitting up the gym lol
shes very pretty in this interview


----------



## The Library of Emma

Stating that something is undeniable does not render it thus.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Canadian Brotha said:


> They are an absolute living hell I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy! Fingers crossed the spray sorts you out and sooner than later. I'd takes roaches over bedbugs everyday of the week and I know torment of them both


I don't think it worked. Still itchy. :frown2:


----------



## harrison

This laptop still annoys the crap out of me - I still think I'm going to have to hit it with a sledgehammer.


----------



## Rains

I got my first iphone (6s plus, inherited not bought). It is majestic. Stunning. Very flowy to use. This is the first time I feel myself getting attached to a phone. However, I still don't think I'd ever buy an iphone. I think my other previous phones just had terrible specs, and this one shows the importance of having decent specs otherwise you may as well just get a 'dumb phone' rather than a crappy smart phone.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I am a bit cold ..


----------



## EarthDominator

Viewing the pro's and con's for ending it, and currently my decision has not been made yet but looking at it right now...it makes for an easy decision.


----------



## Chevy396

My entire life I have been subjected to different forms of physical pain that the doctors didn't believe because it was too bad, so they usually refused to treat it. From five day migraines back to back, throwing up the entire time, to having a stroke+broken back that the doctor himself diagnosed, then turned around and said "sorry, I just don't believe you." obviously to save his own ***.

In order to stay alive I have resorted to eating massive amounts of these disgusting kratom pills, still barely getting any relief. I don't think anyone in the world would be able to judge me if I switched to real opiods that I used for a short while with great results. But something keeps me eating this sh*t and taking the majority of the pain. Probably all of the sad as ***** documentaries about addiction, as well as seeing it with my own eyes. I just can't decide which is a worse fate.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can get a haircut tomorrow.


----------



## Chevy396

Here is some not so American history. Why do you think religion tries to make drug use look bad? Because it always leads to the subject questioning their faith. And faith is big business.

Anyway, so what is the Nazi method of propaganda? To say something is the opposite of what it really is, just to repeat it incessantly until some poor fool believes it. There is also a Nazi method for making meth that I know by heart, but that **** is dark and scary to even look into.

I will verify this as an ex unofficial Skinhead (as a kid) who did meth with quite a few genuine psychos who are probably mass murderers by now. And the one thing other than heroin that they hated, was weed. They were also devoutly religious.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Ominous Indeed said:


> I am a bit cold ..


That actually looks really warm. Warmer than my 5th wheel for sure!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Karsten said:


> My cat had been missing since 11pm last night. I was about to give up for the night when I saw my other cat meowing at the top of the stairs. I had nothing to lose, so I checked the front door one more time and there the little **** was.
> 
> I literally started crying in the stairwell, lol.


Kitty, kitty cat, won't you come home kitty cat? Stuck in my head again now, lol.

I'm glad you found him.


----------



## SplendidBob

Rains said:


> I got my first iphone (6s plus, inherited not bought). It is majestic. Stunning. Very flowy to use. This is the first time I feel myself getting attached to a phone. However, I still don't think I'd ever buy an iphone. I think my other previous phones just had terrible specs, and this one shows the importance of having decent specs otherwise you may as well just get a 'dumb phone' rather than a crappy smart phone.


My G5 (which is ****, relatively speaking) is still so much nicer than my old phone, can do everything on it. It was ****ing terrifying seeing myself on the vid at higher res though, but I got used to that (so a good thing). Shame mine dropped by £50 just after I bought it tho lol.



SolutionX said:


> My entire life I have been subjected to different forms of physical pain that the doctors didn't believe because it was too bad, so they usually refused to treat it. From five day migraines back to back, throwing up the entire time, to having a stroke+broken back that the doctor himself diagnosed, then turned around and said "sorry, I just don't believe you." obviously to save his own ***.
> 
> In order to stay alive I have resorted to eating massive amounts of these disgusting kratom pills, still barely getting any relief. I don't think anyone in the world would be able to judge me if I switched to real opiods that I used for a short while with great results. But something keeps me eating this sh*t and taking the majority of the pain. Probably all of the sad as ***** documentaries about addiction, as well as seeing it with my own eyes. I just can't decide which is a worse fate.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I would think avoiding the hard stuff if possible is rationally the best option. Chronic pain sucks though, but the chances of switching to real opiods for a "short while" probably wouldn't be the actual outcome . Not meant as an insult to you or anything, just yeah, if addiction happened on them before its the high probability outcome.


----------



## birddookie

Ominous Indeed said:


> I am a bit cold ..


Little bit of ice never hurt anyone.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> My G5 (which is ****, relatively speaking) is still so much nicer than my old phone, can do everything on it. It was ****ing terrifying seeing myself on the vid at higher res though, but I got used to that (so a good thing). Shame mine dropped by £50 just after I bought it tho lol.
> 
> I would think avoiding the hard stuff if possible is rationally the best option. Chronic pain sucks though, but the chances of switching to real opiods for a "short while" probably wouldn't be the actual outcome . Not meant as an insult to you or anything, just yeah, if addiction happened on them before its the high probability outcome.


Problem is with kratom I'm still getting all the negatives like physical addiction, sleeping too much, expense, not keeping clean, but without all the positives of real opiods. The main difference is I don't have to worry about dying from kratom. Maybe that is worth it. I can't decide. I suppose if I were offered an RX for opiods I wouldn't turn it down. I can always go back to kratom if I have problems.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

SamanthaStrange said:


> Kitty, kitty cat, won't you come home kitty cat? Stuck in my head again now, lol.
> 
> I'm glad you found him.


:smile2:


----------



## SplendidBob

SolutionX said:


> Problem is with kratom I'm still getting all the negatives like physical addiction, sleeping too much, expense, not keeping clean, but without all the positives of real opiods. The main difference is I don't have to worry about dying from kratom. Maybe that is worth it. I can't decide. I suppose if I were offered an RX for opiods I wouldn't turn it down. I can always go back to kratom if I have problems.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


There are different levels of physical addiction tho right? So it isn't a binary either or. Kratom addiction seems to be much less of a big deal than from proper opiods (though maybe it's understated, I always assumed it was). I just remember you talking a lot about how bad those opiods were and how much better things are on kratom.

Is some compromise possible, rx opiods for some periods of full pain relief and then kratom the rest of the time? Dunno, just thinking out loud. Just wary you might be heading back down the path of addiction to harder stuff I seem to recall you mentioning.

Assume you have been to pain clinics and all of that?

Best advice I can give on this is, spend a good amount of time thinking about it, make sure its not an impulsive decision. It's a high risk thing. Same thing with cutting / removing a beard. You think ****ing long and hard about it because if you get it wrong you might regret it later 

Good luck tho whatever you decide. Pain ****ing sucks. Mine is very minor (more discomfort really), but I have a sense of what chronic long term pain can be like.


----------



## SplendidBob

@SolutionX also how the hell do you sleep on kratom? Whatever strain I get ends up stimulating the **** out of me so I can't sleep. Thats partly why I recently threw all mine, I ended up having to take benzos in order to sleep and was getting tolerance to those as well.

I also was taking my normal pregabalin which potentiates (btw), maybe something worth considering first, get a prescription for pregabalin which should improve the kratom effects.

But I was taking a cocktail of kratom, pregabalin then later (after the effects had waned) rc benzo. Just too much crazy **** so I had to stop it. Heading for addiction to something, or everything lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I don't think it worked. Still itchy. :frown2:


A single spray treatment won't do it if they have been around in your place for a bit & a lot of the store bought sprays aren't actually that great. If you can afford it I'd get an exterminator in. They are expensive but the price is worth the piece of mind. Long term infestation of any kind completely ****s with your psychology on top of the physical torment you're having now



Rains said:


> I got my first iphone (6s plus, inherited not bought). It is majestic. Stunning. Very flowy to use. This is the first time I feel myself getting attached to a phone. However, I still don't think I'd ever buy an iphone. I think my other previous phones just had terrible specs, and this one shows the importance of having decent specs otherwise you may as well just get a 'dumb phone' rather than a crappy smart phone.


The last phone I paid for was a Blackberry. The only reason I stopped using it was cause my mom gave me her old Galaxy Ace II. The only reason I stopped using that is cause my dad gave me his old iPhone 6 Plus. The only reason I stopped using that is cause it died as a result of a broken screen and that battery scandal that came up. I almost had to buy whatever cheap piece of crap just to have a phone but my dad gave me his old iPhone 7 Plus...barring an emergency paying any new phone or being up to date with the latest ones is completely irrelevant to me


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> @SolutionX also how the hell do you sleep on kratom? Whatever strain I get ends up stimulating the **** out of me so I can't sleep. Thats partly why I recently threw all mine, I ended up having to take benzos in order to sleep and was getting tolerance to those as well.
> 
> I also was taking my normal pregabalin which potentiates (btw), maybe something worth considering first, get a prescription for pregabalin which should improve the kratom effects.
> 
> But I was taking a cocktail of kratom, pregabalin then later (after the effects had waned) rc benzo. Just too much crazy **** so I had to stop it. Heading for addiction to something, or everything lol.


It usually makes me so sleepy that I can't stay awake. I also gave some to a tweaker friend of mine once and he said it made him fall asleep and that was about it. It is probably different depending on who you are.

That is good addiction advice, btw. I'm kind of feeling like taking a risk lately, but I doubt if I will since I've been on kratom for around 10 years without any serious relapse. Just a nice thought I guess. Good luck getting a narcotic prescription for me anyway. It's right there on my medical records not to give it to me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

To my family: have you ever noticed that when you say sorry, it's never about making it better, it's always about making you feel less guilty. I thought you were the one who made the mistake. Why would it help me now to be forced into forgiving g you for saying "sorry" in a tone that obviously indicates you're NOT sorry? *****ng **sholes.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob

@SolutionX yeh its weird, it will sedate me, and I get those effects for a couple of hours, eat something, then I seem to get a prolonged stimulant effect (or, perhaps more sinisterly, its some kind of allergic reaction or something that suggests I am not too compatible with it, could also explain my hangovers).

Could also be **** kratom ofc. Not easy to get in the UK.


----------



## V1bzz

Crisigv said:


> Sucks when you think you're having a good conversation with someone, and then they just disappear. And then you see them interacting with others, like you don't exist. Makes me sad.


It's called ghosting. that person ghosted you. Ask em whats up, I would.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am probably just as crazy as her.

Lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@Canadian Brotha

That's the thing about them. They're super hard to get rid of but I'll find a way. I can't be itching forever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @Canadian Brotha
> 
> That's the thing about them. They're super hard to get rid of but I'll find a way. I can't be itching forever.


Got my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Crisigv

V1bzz said:


> It's called ghosting. that person ghosted you. Ask em whats up, I would.


No point in asking. Unfortunately, I am used to it, happens all the time. Just always makes me sad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

How am I 91 pounds...

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVI29BnuZbY#t=23s

But really I don't look underweight so maybe my scales are just broken. I mean not too long ago I was about 112 pounds I think.

Well at least this hoody is comfortable (this has nothing to with this post lol it's because of the fabric.)


----------



## llodell88

I really need this guy to stop messing with my hits so i don't get banned from all of them and can't make any money. if i get banned by one google requester i get banned from all of them and they're the biggest chunk of what i make on this site. i already said this before. i've seen plenty of people get banned before. that guy who killed himself got banned from all of them.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm fairly sure some guy with his friend was clearly about to ask me if I'd just come from the Steven Wilson concert but then I guess looked at me properly and trailed off and said 'no sorry you didn't' and since I was preoccupied with looking at a map I didn't actually get to ask the Steven Wilson concert? and then they'd walked off. Kind of annoying. Not that I needed to talk to them just feel the need to correct them.
> 
> Also find it funny that my appearence either presumed age/sex/physical appearence (it was obviously some assumption or realisation about one of these things,) killed the first conversation a stranger has attempted to engage me in in years.


Microrejected. Hypergamous mens. Only interested in those who _look_ like they came from the Steven Wilson concert. Had you been a 10/10 Steven Wilson concern look like person, would have been no issue.



LDSSupportHealer said:


> I realize that my LORD JESUS CHRIST loves me today. It's like waking up to a wonderful dream and having it be real. HE fought for us when a third of the Kingdom rebelled and caused a war. And on top of all that HE sacrificed HIMSELF as a perfect sacrifice to some how save us from satan's grasp. *The LORD's love is so great I just love HIM because of it*, and will now live HIS commandments to make it home to Heaven to be with HIM and the LORD GOD forever. I celebrate HIM because HE is life eternal and all that is good!


This. I love him a little too much if I am being honest.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Microrejected. Hypergamous mens. Only interested in those who _look_ like they came from the Steven Wilson concert. Had you been a 10/10 Steven Wilson concern look like person, would have been no issue.
> 
> This. I love him a little too much if I am being honest.


tbf a 10/10 average Steven Wilson fan would look like a random middle aged man. (Well he has a more diverse fanbase than most prog-ish artists but still,) they weren't though they were like I dunno... Bit younger at least, his friend was wearing one of those rainbow hippy jackets sorta like

Also I just had a mental break down in the other thread :') and it's not the best recording of it I've seen (though that is an amateur one,) but ****ing christ I really want to hear that song live in some form. _and so close._


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> tbf a 10/10 average Steven Wilson fan would look like a random middle aged man. They weren't though they were like I dunno... Bit younger at least, his friend was wearing one of those rainbow hippy jackets sorta like
> 
> Also I just had a mental break down in the other thread :') and it's not the best recording of it I've seen (though that is an amateur one,) but ****ing christ I really want to hear that song live in some form. _and so close._


Ah, so I am not too old then . I just assumed because I never know who these musicians you link to are. I only know of Nirvana and MGMT (and weirdly enough little known Australian Band The Sleepy Jackson).

Bear in mind though, if you reply 4/4 times, that means a non rejection and an acceptance, and you will have to help me with my homework.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Persephone The Dread I am counting


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Ah, so I am not too old then . I just assumed because I never know who these musicians you link to are. I only know of Nirvana and MGMT (and weirdly enough little known Australian Band The Sleepy Jackson).
> 
> Bear in mind though, if you reply 4/4 times, that means a non rejection and an acceptance, and you will have to help me with my homework.


lol could link some stuff but he has a giant back catalogue when you take into account all the musical projects he's worked with, so nobody wants to see me do that. Especially as I linked 10 or so YouTube videos recently in here for another reason. I know I'll link something from a band he's in that are on hiatus, that's old, somewhat unrepresentative at this point, but amusing:






OK uh one other track:






(and it's only 24 minutes long.)

I have actually lost count of the quotes and such. Is this 4? SAS isn't loading so I think it secretly hates homework, which makes sense.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol could link some stuff but he has a giant back catalogue when you take into account all the musical projects he's worked with, so nobody wants to see me do that. Especially as I linked 10 or so YouTube videos recently in here for another reason.
> 
> I have actually lost count of the quotes and such. Is this 4? SAS isn't loading so I think it secretly hates homework, which makes sense.


I think you need to reply to the @ and then its 4. Don't reply to the thread I just made though (or this), that would be out of sequence.


----------



## SplendidBob

very specific rules for converting micro rejections into macro non rejections (acceptances). The sequence must be intact, or the universe won't accept it.


----------



## chrissyq3838

I wish someone besides my mom wanted to hang out with me on a friday night


----------



## sometimeslonely

I wish guys weren't so dumb and ****boys and I wish they could just be loyal and have their eyes on only one girl


----------



## Crisigv

chrissyq3838 said:


> I wish someone besides my mom wanted to hang out with me on a friday night


Same


----------



## 3stacks

Crisigv said:


> chrissyq3838 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish someone besides my mom wanted to hang out with me on a friday night
> 
> 
> 
> Same
Click to expand...

 I wish I could hang out with you but hmmm you may be too cool for me lol


----------



## Crisigv

3stacks said:


> I wish I could hang out with you but hmmm you may be too cool for me lol


Lol, I think you'd be fine. Watching tv in my pyjamas is my idea of a friday night.


----------



## 3stacks

Crisigv said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could hang out with you but hmmm you may be too cool for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I think you'd be fine. Watching tv in my pyjamas is my idea of a friday night.
Click to expand...

 Ha, I do the same and always end up eating too much chocolate while Im watchin tv.


----------



## Crisigv

3stacks said:


> Ha, I do the same and always end up eating too much chocolate while Im watchin tv.


I feel you with the chocolate.


----------



## 3stacks

Crisigv said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, I do the same and always end up eating too much chocolate while Im watchin tv.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you with the chocolate.
Click to expand...

 Respect haha Its pretty much my addiction


----------



## Crisigv

3stacks said:


> Respect haha Its pretty much my addiction


Thankfully my stomach tells me when I really need to stop. And then I spend the rest of the night in regret, lol.


----------



## 3stacks

Crisigv said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Respect haha Its pretty much my addiction
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully my stomach tells me when I really need to stop. And then I spend the rest of the night in regret, lol.
Click to expand...

 Haha well my stomach seems to be evil because it doesnt let me know when to stop. No regrets about eating too much chocolate here. Ok, well maybe just a little bit of regret lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> I think you need to reply to the @ and then its 4. Don't reply to the thread I just made though (or this), that would be out of sequence.


If you reply more than four times does the counter reset to zero? I believe the technical term is microstalking.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissyq3838

How come i dont get to be happy with beautiful face and body and husbund and children and friends and career and drive and go to university and be normal like everyone else why doesnt my aunt want to talk to me or my dad or my cousins or my brother or my old best friends from highschool nobody needs me anymore


----------



## Crisigv

3stacks said:


> Haha well my stomach seems to be evil because it doesnt let me know when to stop. No regrets about eating too much chocolate here. Ok, well maybe just a little bit of regret lol


I'm actually happy to have a warning system of some kind.


----------



## Wren611

Why am I still awake at 6am?


----------



## Kevin001

Hope getting my haircut tomorrow is an easy process and my scalp is good.


----------



## funnynihilist

Wren611 said:


> Why am I still awake at 6am?


Only 1am here


----------



## Wren611

funnynihilist said:


> Only 1am here


I'll go by your time lol. Even though I can hear the birds singing and it's getting lighter outside.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wren611 said:


> I'll go by your time lol. Even though I can hear the birds singing and it's getting lighter outside.


Hm I think half the sasers in this timezone don't sleep at normal times.


----------



## SplendidBob

SolutionX said:


> If you reply more than four times does the counter reset to zero? I believe the technical term is microstalking.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Well it does, but its like you already got the acceptance from them, and then you can just decide whatever you want after. So 4x microaccepts = 1 full accept. 1 accept of what? You decide afterwards and its legally binding, I am almost certain.

I think a microstalk is when you quote someone once and they don't want to reply.

Quoting someone who isn't interested in replying is getting very close to harassment of them tbh, its definitely a microstalk. That's why quoting is such a risk these days, you just cant tell and the safe space loving mods here will have you microbanned for microstalking faster than you can get your micropenis back off your super compact microkeyboard into your tiny little microshorts .


----------



## Marko3

Lol that microstalk talk


Anyways, the dickhead at work whos patronizing me sometimes is not worth to be upset about. Just say yes to him and calmly continue like I was before. Let him be very important in his head if he wants it. Lol


----------



## V1bzz

Crisigv said:


> No point in asking. Unfortunately, I am used to it, happens all the time. Just always makes me sad.


Take the positives from it, at least you know he's a knob head before you got feelings for him :smile2:

plus, cant believe i'm going to say this....there are plenty more fish in the sea for friendship or otherwise.

You want people who lift you up, not bring you down.

Don't fret, you will attract the right people into your life, just don't try to force it. Let it come to you.


----------



## Wren611

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hm I think half the sasers in this timezone don't sleep at normal times.


Being up by dawn was a one-off for me this morning. I got too into watching YouTube videos and kept telling myself "I'll go to sleep after this one", and then woke myself up too much. I usually go to sleep around 2-3am.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That was a chainsaw fart.


----------



## Wren611

Me walking into a room and wondering "why did I come in here?" is the same as me walking through life and wondering "what am I doing here?"


----------



## Chevy396

I just did a pretty badass soccer move in the kitchen just to keep a coffee filter from touching the ground.

This son of a ***** isn't dying anytime soon.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

People really seem to treat you fairly and mind their own business out in the Rockies. At least in the more rural areas. It's not like other hick places like Kansas. Plus the people seem much smarter in general.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Canadian Brotha said:


> Got my fingers crossed for ya!


Thanks. :smile2:

I was itching on the bottom of my foot yesterday


----------



## funnynihilist

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Thanks. :smile2:
> 
> I was itching on the bottom of my foot yesterday


A friend of mine got them once and had to put all the bedding, towels and clothes in the dryer on high heat and then had to vacuum everyday especially under the baseboards and in any tiny cracks.
Someone else I know had them and ended up calling professionals to come in and treat the whole house.
Worst I had was a tick infestation once because my cat brought in a pregnant tick.
It was bad but not too hard to deal with.
Good luck man!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

funnynihilist said:


> A friend of mine got them once and had to put all the bedding, towels and clothes in the dryer on high heat and then had to vacuum everyday especially under the baseboards and in any tiny cracks.
> Someone else I know had them and ended up calling professionals to come in and treat the whole house.
> Worst I had was a tick infestation once because my cat brought in a pregnant tick.
> It was bad but not too hard to deal with.
> Good luck man!


Ugh, that's gonna be a lot of laundry detergent I have to waste. How many days did he have to vacuum?

I've never had to deal with ticks. That sounds like it sucks.


----------



## funnynihilist

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Ugh, that's gonna be a lot of laundry detergent I have to waste. How many days did he have to vacuum?
> 
> I've never had to deal with ticks. That sounds like it sucks.


No detergent needed, it's the high heat of the dryer that kills them.
It was a while ago but if I remember right he had to vacuum everyday for two weeks.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I love Gin Wigmore.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

funnynihilist said:


> No detergent needed, it's the high heat of the dryer that kills them.
> It was a while ago but if I remember right he had to vacuum everyday for two weeks.


Oh, okay. :smile2: That's not bad then. Unfortunately, our vacuum cleaner is messed up right now but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Does anyone know how to fix a keyboard disappearing on this website? I'm using a phone and it has that problem on this website majorly. Tried downloading a keyboard app but didn't help. It happens when I'm typing something on YouTube but not near as much that its a problem there.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wren611 said:


> Me walking into a room and wondering "why did I come in here?" is the same as me walking through life and wondering "what am I doing here?"


 I distinctly remember the first time in my life when I had pretty much that exact thought. I must have been about 5 or something and I was lying in bed in the middle of the night wide awake and it suddenly came to me. I think the exact thought was "Why do I exist?". And then I was like "OMG! I'm scared!" My mind was blown. The scariest moment of my young life was the instant when I realized that I was never going to be able to answer that question.


----------



## SparklingWater

Mark Twain — 'They did not know it was impossible so they did it'


----------



## funnynihilist

Any recommendations on the best burrito to get at Taco Bell?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It sucks when you need one thing to happen in order to set in motion a chain reaction that gives you a basis to build on but that one initial thing you need to happen is out of your control


----------



## riverbird

Good lord, I need a drink.


----------



## harrison

I was walking through the city on Friday and it was amazing to see so many people out wandering around trying to find something that was actually open. Masses of tourists and of course a lot of the Asian students that live in the city.

I wonder how long we'll continue with this fantasy that Australia is a Christian country - most of us aren't interested in these fairytales and don't like it when everything shuts down for the holidays.


----------



## Jagick

Just make it through April and then you'll get your two weeks of vacation in May. Everything will be much better by then too! We can do this!


----------



## chrissyq3838

fishstew said:


> i hate being alone yet i find it hard to chat to new people.
> 
> plus i wish people will help me.


what do you need help with?


----------



## fishstew

chrissyq3838 said:


> what do you need help with?


I need help with my crowdfunding (link below) but i dont know how to spread the word out as i dont have much of an social media presence.


----------



## Wren611

WillYouStopDave said:


> I distinctly remember the first time in my life when I had pretty much that exact thought. I must have been about 5 or something and I was lying in bed in the middle of the night wide awake and it suddenly came to me. I think the exact thought was "Why do I exist?". And then I was like "OMG! I'm scared!" My mind was blown. The scariest moment of my young life was the instant when I realized that I was never going to be able to answer that question.


I only exist because my parents decided not to use a condom. Big mistake.


----------



## Marko3

it's 1:25AM... just stumbled on this video. My youth, that was. Crying a bit.





she will live forever...


----------



## zonebox

I love computers, they are so damned amazing. And to the post above mine, great song, I love that one.


----------



## Crisigv

How do people actually afford to move out?


----------



## cuppy

*refresh*
*refresh*
*refresh*


----------



## CNikki

Times like these I wish an emergency vet clinic is close around.


----------



## Kevin001

My sister is here...yay!


----------



## tea111red

Waka waka tomato tomato fozzy

Blah blah blah 

.

Big bird banana taxi .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

For some reason chatting with my old coworker online the topics are often either women/sex or his veganism, the former of which I'm lacking experience in and the latter of which I don't give a damn about


Crisigv said:


> How do people actually afford to move out?


If a miracle happens I'll let you know


----------



## riverbird

Canadian Brotha said:


> For some reason chatting with my old coworker online the topics are often either women/sex or his veganism, the former of which I'm lacking experience in and the latter of which I don't give a damn about
> 
> If a miracle happens I'll let you know


I will now chat with you about my veganism. :wink2:


----------



## 3stacks

Im an idiot, im an absolute idiot.


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> If a miracle happens I'll let you know


Please do


----------



## cinto

Not possible for me to behave 28. On opposite day, maybe


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Time for bed. Goodnight fellow SASers! 



Canadian Brotha said:


> If a miracle happens I'll let you know


Rob a bank???


----------



## Lostbeauties

I am so bored right now, with myself and with everything in my life.


----------



## coeur_brise

You gotta hand it to my brother, as much as he can be a dick to me, he does have a real funny bone. So we're driving to pick up digital prints: family photos and whatnot and on the way home, he goes "make sure everything's there." So I nonchalantly go through them one by one until I get to a pic of an elderly woman smiling (there's like, 3 copies of them) and I'm like, what the.. they gave me a pic of this old lady. And he says really quickly, well yea that's the old trick you know, like how someone gives you a pic of them in lingerie....
At this point, I'm not fully paying attention so I ask him to repeat that and he goes, " Well, its like how they include a pic of themselves 'accidentally' to hit on you and you gotta get the hint in return, so this strange lady is trying to hit on you and then you have to go find this strange woman and tell her if you like her or not.. that's the old trick. " Im like.. omg :spit :haha

Sigh,.. guess this lady is discreetly hitting on me without even knowing it. And smiling too. Luckyyyyy


----------



## coeur_brise

And while were still laughing everyone:


----------



## tea111red

coeur_brise said:


> You gotta hand it to my brother, as much as he can be a dick to me, he does have a real funny bone. So we're driving to pick up digital prints: family photos and whatnot and on the way home, he goes "make sure everything's there." So I nonchalantly go through them one by one until I get to a pic of an elderly woman smiling (there's like, 3 copies of them) and I'm like, what the.. they gave me a pic of this old lady.


:haha wonder what was going on for this to have happened.


----------



## roxslide

What am I doing tho


----------



## fishstew

i think i need to go back to sleep, but if i got back to sleep i wont sleep tonight.

the cycle continues.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Does anyone know how to fix a keyboard disappearing on this website? I'm using a phone and it has that problem on this website majorly. Tried downloading a keyboard app but didn't help. It happens when I'm typing something on YouTube but not near as much that its a problem there.


I use a keyboard app on Android, and for some reason the keyboard may refuse to reappear after it's dismissed (not disappear as such) with any site including SAS. But I always have a lot of tabs open in Firefox mobile, just switching to a different tab and back again brings the keyboard back.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Chocolate cake. The only reason to go to Easter dinner. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s amazing the effort people put into shaming others


----------



## SplendidBob

Struggling to convince my brain to do what is better for it in the long run and what it wants to do in the short run (basically try to plan some **** that will make me feel a bit better about my life, or wallow in pointless and self destructive depression).


----------



## SplendidBob

Me: "Am feeling suicidal again"
Family member: "Well what am I supposed to do about it?"

Yup, that about covers it.


----------



## funnynihilist

Natalie460 said:


> I am so bored right now, with myself and with everything in my life.


How I feel every single day


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can think of any holidays that hold any relevance or meaning for me


----------



## mt moyt

need to wake up in 3 and a half hours. tempted to skip sleep, go to mcdonalds for breakfast and have some free coffee refills


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

LydeaCharlotte said:


> I use a keyboard app on Android, and for some reason the keyboard may refuse to reappear after it's dismissed (not disappear as such) with any site including SAS. But I always have a lot of tabs open in Firefox mobile, just switching to a different tab and back again brings the keyboard back.


Okay, thanks.  I'll have to try that. It's been acting up for awhile but if it gets any worse, I'll just do a factory reset. I know it's going to wipe all my data and stuff but it's worth it.


----------



## CNikki

Despite the **** that went down within these past few months and leaving me up at night...the process of seeing a living thing die really tops things off. Life can give me anything it wants, or take away rather, but...death, or at least the process of dying, I cannot take no matter how much I'm exposed and see dead bodies. I simply can't. Am I a terrible person for this?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> Despite the **** that went down within these past few months and leaving me up at night...the process of seeing a living thing die really tops things off. Life can give me anything it wants, or take away rather, but...death, or at least the process of dying, I cannot take no matter how much I'm exposed and see dead bodies. I simply can't. Am I a terrible person for this?


Death is hard to deal with. Stay strong.

:hug :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv

I should start reading another novel so I can escape into another world, because I don't belong in this one.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ugh.

1. Gym was boring at 9-11 pm
2. I didnt fall asleep afterwards (can only sleep during the wrong hours it seems)
3. On 2100 cals, burned *maybe 450. Feels harsh lol.
4. Feel a bit better with my todo list stuff sorted,will feel a lot better when the therapy situation is resolved.


----------



## love is like a dream

it's me who made this gif 



Coincidence said:


>


i made these two too 



Coincidence said:


>





Coincidence said:


>


----------



## Blue Dino

It's nice to be doing this late night walks like I use to do most nights. I forgot how enjoying they were. Unfortunately in a few days, I will not be able to do them anymore due to constraints of time and people. Sucks that everything I enjoy and like always ends up being short-lived.


----------



## tehuti88

* *




I always feel so stupid and like deleting my post if I'm the only person who isn't replied to in a thread, especially if I thought I had some input. I know it's probably unintentional, but...it sure seems to happen a lot...and it hurts. I don't want my posts out there if they don't offer anything useful.

I'm probably better off not posting much, I suppose.




And my attempts at overcoming this reading/writing OCD aren't working.  I'm surrounded by books I can't read and full of stories I can't write. Every word is agony. :crying:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel so stupid and like deleting my post if I'm the only person who isn't replied to in a thread, especially if I thought I had some input. I know it's probably unintentional, but...it sure seems to happen a lot...and it hurts. I don't want my posts out there if they don't offer anything useful.
> 
> I'm probably better off not posting much, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my attempts at overcoming this reading/writing OCD aren't working.  I'm surrounded by books I can't read and full of stories I can't write. Every word is agony. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_crying.png


&#128542; :hug


----------



## Steve French

karenw said:


> Getting ready to go out.


It can't be that late yet, even in England. I as a drunk only start going at 3-4 at least.


----------



## Steve French

karenw said:


> what?


Well, I was a bit wasted when I responded to that post. And it was at just about 4 am here pacific time. Which is about noon in England time, as far as I'm aware. It was something about getting ready to go out right, and it seemed a bit early. As it is only 4 or noon youngblood. Not that I haven't started going out at that time or gone hard that early, we've got a large country with a good difference in time zones.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope the place is open.


----------



## truant

tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel so stupid and like deleting my post if I'm the only person who isn't replied to in a thread, especially if I thought I had some input. I know it's probably unintentional, but...it sure seems to happen a lot...and it hurts. I don't want my posts out there if they don't offer anything useful.
> 
> I'm probably better off not posting much, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my attempts at overcoming this reading/writing OCD aren't working.  I'm surrounded by books I can't read and full of stories I can't write. Every word is agony. :crying:



* *





I often do delete posts like that. It happens to me all the time, too. My post just looks sad and out of place so I put it out of its misery.




What's your OCD doing? I actually came here to reflect on what a great book collection I have but now I feel bad because my problem isn't that I can't read them, but that I don't have enough time to read them all. Same with my writing; I write every day, but I'll never get all the stories in my head written. My obstacle is time, not OCD.

Edit: Though, instead of reading, I've spent about the last 3 hours going through my (very disorganised) stacks of books and putting a bunch of them in chronological order. Which is a bit OCD.


----------



## funnynihilist

How repetitive life is


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I need to get my hair trimmed.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Getting better at some things, but then find that other areas are now a bit worse. Life is a game of whack-a-mole.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Isn't it just lovely when one of your medical herb suppliers rings to say your prescription is up in a month and needs renewing...too bad I'm broke, I'd buy from them one last time just because they were my first.

On a separate note, my YouTube channels home pages won’t load, it keeps saying 500 Internal Server Error...I don’t know what that means or how to fix it. Checked it in Chrome to in case it was just Firefox but same story. I hope it’s just some random glitch that’s being fixed today


----------



## jolene23

Why certain persons are always so negative and have a need to constantly discourage and judge other people? Would it kill them if they tried to be nice sometimes or they just don't realise how their words affect others?


----------



## fishstew

well it took me awhile and screaming at windows server 2008 r2.. but i got my bedroom cctv to work.


----------



## ScythianHeretic

imma think if i go to germany this summer will it be fun ? or will my travel mates ruin it all for me ..


----------



## fishstew

ScythianHeretic said:


> imma think if i go to germany this summer will it be fun ? or will my travel mates ruin it all for me ..


go by yourself less risk of that happening.


----------



## Kevin001

Not judging but an 18 yr old dating a 15 yr old just seems wrong.


----------



## 3stacks

Why did I say those things now i feel so awkward and anxious not sure if i can speak to them again after today


----------



## gnomealone

Contact on this forum is all hunger without the sustenance and, for some,
all thirst without the quench. lol one good thing about getting old.


----------



## Chevy396

funnynihilist said:


> A friend of mine got them once and had to put all the bedding, towels and clothes in the dryer on high heat and then had to vacuum everyday especially under the baseboards and in any tiny cracks.
> Someone else I know had them and ended up calling professionals to come in and treat the whole house.
> Worst I had was a tick infestation once because my cat brought in a pregnant tick.
> It was bad but not too hard to deal with.
> Good luck man!


Ticks suck. I went into a farmer's field once for a guerrilla marijuana grow, and came home covered in them.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## llodell88

I wish i had 10 more iq points, or maybe a better memory so i didn't restudy the same stuff over and over again, or being one those people who thrive on 5 hours of sleep or some bs like that would be great too.

i just got back from my counseling appointment, ate too much mcdonalds, feel kinda crappy

i wish when i was in college i didn't waste all day in class listening to my professor, trying to listen to him, and not understanding him, then spending the rest of day figuring it out myself

i waste too much time

could never concentrate in school. i read my book but i'm really only reading it 5% of the time. It's nice to only have to read 15 to 20 pages a day instead of 100 or 200 or whatever i was doing back in those days.


----------



## Chevy396

The main problem when it comes to my family, is that I like to feel good about myself and my small achievements when I'm clearly sub par and need to be taught a lesson at every opportunity. You'd almost think I was black or something.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ai

Apparently, anyone even remotely idiosyncratic is autistic these days...


----------



## chrissyq3838

I must have a face only a mother can love coz my mom is the only one who ever ever wants to hang out with me at least i have that coz i think i have a face not even a mother could love


----------



## funnynihilist

Ai said:


> Apparently, anyone even remotely idiosyncratic is autistic these days...


Yes, gonna be lots of dull people in the future, lots of dull people right now!


----------



## Chevy396

Why won't you let me rescue you so you can save me?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really can’t cope, at best I can have a few bearable days in a row before melting down again


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not sure yet but I might have gotten rid of the bedbugs.


----------



## riverbird

When she calls, my mother always mentions that she thinks I should apply for disability/SSI because of my mental health and also my knee. I was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis in my right knee at a year old, my knee has always sucked, and it's even worse now since breaking my knee cap last June, which no doubt did more cartilage damage than I already had before. More than one of the doctors at the orthopedic trauma clinic I was going to for my knee cap said my knee is the "weirdest" they've ever seen due to previous damage when looking at the many x-rays I had done. For some reason the thought of applying for SSI upsets me though. I feel like there is no way I'd even be approved, so what's the point.



Canadian Brotha said:


> I really can't cope, at best I can have a few bearable days in a row before melting down again


:hug


----------



## Canadian Brotha

riverbird said:


> When she calls, my mother always mentions that she thinks I should apply for disability/SSI because of my mental health and also my knee. I was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis in my right knee at a year old, my knee has always sucked, and it's even worse now since breaking my knee cap last June, which no doubt did more cartilage damage than I already had before. More than one of the doctors at the orthopedic trauma clinic I was going to for my knee cap said my knee is the "weirdest" they've ever seen due to previous damage when looking at the many x-rays I had done. For some reason the thought of applying for SSI upsets me though. I feel like there is no way I'd even be approved, so what's the point.


I have heavy doubts about being approved myself however I've printed the forms and will be filling them out this week. The part for the doc to fill out is going to be excruciatingly nerve wracking to ask for though. Ultimately everything is about money though & after trying to do it on my own since high school all that's left to do is ask for help and see if they are willing. If not in the end all it's cost me is some time filling out forms and doctors appointment I didn't want. Maybe you should consider doing the same despite the anxiety of the application process


----------



## Chevy396

I would like to engineer smart products that uses the Google home IOT API. Except I would like these devices to be implants or somehow interactive with the human body. Smart cyborgs are almost here, and if I'm lucky I will be bringing it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbird

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have heavy doubts about being approved myself however I've printed the forms and will be filling them out this week. The part for the doc to fill out is going to be excruciatingly nerve wracking to ask for though. Ultimately everything is about money though & after trying to do it on my own since high school all that's left to do is ask for help and see if they are willing. If not in the end all it's cost me is some time filling out forms and doctors appointment I didn't want. Maybe you should consider doing the same despite the anxiety of the application process


Yeah, I'll probably try. I guess it can't hurt. Hopefully you get approved! :smile2:


----------



## SofaKing

SolutionX said:


> I would like to engineer smart products that uses the Google home IOT API. Except I would like these devices to be implants or somehow interactive with the human body. Smart cyborgs are almost here, and if I'm lucky I will be bringing it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I suggest smart sex toys...allow your partner to remote it by phone.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Time for bed soon on my end, gotta get up early tomorrow morning for my data entry volunteer position.

Goodnight SASers!


----------



## Crisigv

I wish people wanted me around.


----------



## The Library of Emma

At night, I frequently feel the urge to scream.

Just like this clever gif...



















**** this place


----------



## ScythianHeretic

fishstew said:


> go by yourself less risk of that happening.


i think where i live my only option is to go on a tour , it's not like backpacking from UK to germany by yourself..


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Sometimes a good morning message would be nice.


----------



## 3stacks

Ominous Indeed said:


> Sometimes a good morning message would be nice.


I know you mean from someone else but good morning anyway lol


----------



## Chevy396

Ominous Indeed said:


> Sometimes a good morning message would be nice.


I read this as good morning massage so it was pretty interesting when you got a response, until I looked closer.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Racist homosexuals (like my uncle) don't make any sense to me. I guess haters gonna hate. You'd think they would understand though.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

SofaKing said:


> I suggest smart sex toys...allow your partner to remote it by phone.


That is where the money is. Plus it would be fun to watch the trial runs.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crimeclub

Turns out the writer of the Cathy comic strip was totally hot and not perpetually single. As a long-time devotee to the single cat-lady lifestyle I feel pretty betrayed.


----------



## CNikki

Crisigv said:


> I wish people wanted me around.


:hug I'm sure there are. You have folks here who want you around. May not be the same but...


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## discopotato

I need coffee


----------



## SplendidBob

****ing half a pill of this new armodafinil has my anxiety racing. Weird, usually it doesn't do this, but then i have had to make a bunch of phone calls so maybe its that.


----------



## Chevy396

It saddens me that I have to warn you all about something like this, kids...






And equally sad that you will probably not listen.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why am I still here....


----------



## Chevy396

We thought "what if" and had the balls to try it. Now a decade later I'm sitting here smoking the finest herb, drinking hemp vodka, while we finish creating the real matrix that can never die.

Always and forever. Whatever I've done was for you.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## roxslide

I don't want to explain or possibly I can't, because I don't want to start another conversation that will waste my time, but it's just complete irony at this point, at least 2 layers now. It's pretty laughable.

Anyway I am going to go back to making hot alien babez on sims 4 now. I'm kind of obsessed looool


* *


----------



## Ominous Indeed

To me, you were nothing more than a little boy who was just like a hundred thousand other little boys. And I had no need of you. And you, on your part, had no need of me. To you, I was nothing more than a fox like a hundred thousand other foxes. But since you tamed me, we shall have a need of each other. To me you will be unique in all the world, to you, I will be unique in all the world.


----------



## Chevy396

Did you know that a murderer technically has more rights in America than a mentally I'll person?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbird

I wish I was classy enough to like wine. Until that happens, vodka will do.


----------



## roxslide

ugh I know people are going to complain but I can't stand the pink anymore. I'm going to go green again.


----------



## Chevy396

I honestly could have been a doctor, surgeon or something. That's what my parents raised me for. Unfortunately I was born with a soul, and my only desire was to be one of the greatest hackers/scienctists in the world (their mortal enemy). Who knows how that will turn out. I've spent a grand total of a semester in college.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Chevy396

We're in a weird time right now. It is possible for robots to do surgery that a prized surgeon could only dream of, yet the majority of people would still desire a prized surgeon over a robot that is ten times as accurate.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Don't make your life my life.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

Being at peace, even for a moment. I hope I get to feel it again soon.


----------



## Chevy396

Faded off the real brown. If you don't know how to make it don't fake it.






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissyq3838

Crisigv said:


> Being at peace, even for a moment. I hope I get to feel it again soon.


praise the lord!


----------



## Chevy396

To my true brothers - paitience will come, patience will numb, but truth will only honor us for having faith when others were done.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino

Umm... okay...


----------



## tea111red

I want you to keep wearing that big red hat at least. 

The purple one, too.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## SplendidBob

Government job skills check results are a little uninspiring, so far. Also modafinil and caffeine savage my stomach.

Or maybe its all those apples I ate last night.


----------



## harrison

Very glad my boy got his licence yesterday. So nice to see him so happy. Now he can get a car and not have to get public transport all the time.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Very glad my boy got his licence yesterday. So nice to see him so happy. Now he can get a car and not have to get public transport all the time.


That is awesome mate.


----------



## Kevin001

I can do this....might have an uphill battle but I got this.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Rise and revolution!


----------



## chrissyq3838

I think no human being should have had to live through what i have had to live through


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I know Liverpool are prone to conceding goals but I’m so glad they’ve come out the blocks on fire. Guardiola has cruised the Premier League & as such part of me wants to see Klopp slap him in the face saying “you’ve got everyone’s number but mine...cause I’ve got yours!”


----------



## Lohikaarme

Time is like a bullet from behind
I run for cover just like you
Time is like a liquid in my hands
I swim for dry land just like you

Time is like a blanket on my face
I try to be here just like you
Time is just a fiction of our minds
I will survive and so will you

We are the only ones right now that are celebrating
And we are joining hands right now
We are the only ones right now that are suffocating
We are the dying ones right now

As the water grinds the stone
We rise and fall
As our ashes turn to dust
We shine like stars

Kisses on the dancefloor in my past
I need some comfort just like you
Beating like a bass drum time goes by
I want the last dance just like you

Drowning in the flood of morning light
I'm only human just like you
Do you hear the city waking up
I will survive and so will you

We are the ones the only ones
We are the ones the dying ones
We are the ones the only ones
We are the ones and we are joining hands
We are the only ones right now that are celebrating

As the water grinds the stone


----------



## CWe

Body aches and wish i had a full body massage


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Didn't know vanilla yogurt existed, so I decided to try it. It's really good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

CWe said:


> Body aches and wish i had a full body massage


Me too. Only ever had one once


----------



## cinto

Coincidence said:


> lol @1:45 thats uncivilized but funny
> 
> i liked this guy at first esp since he isn't from the west, now i really hope he loses so he gets humbled and wont act tough on weak pple


Khabib has a huge ego, it's kinda nasty. (most of them do though). We will see Saturday, maybe Max will win *throws up Hawaii hand sign*


----------



## harrison

Canadian Brotha said:


> Me too. Only ever had one once


Another person that should meet me in Bali some time.  They cost about 5 bucks for an hour there - when I was there for quite a long time a number of years ago I had one every day to pass the time. I even had a facial a few times - my face needs all the help it can get.  (they're 5 bucks for an hour too from memory)


----------



## coeur_brise

splendidbob said:


> Me: "Am feeling suicidal again"
> Family member: "Well what am I supposed to do about it?"
> 
> Yup, that about covers it.


Ditto. I remember asking my mother why I was born and well, with the best of intentions, she goes "Because you just were, honey".... And I'm all like Ugh, just put me out of my misery already. Screw this. Why was I BORN?!?!

....
Don't feel bad. there's things to look forward to. Cheerio.


----------



## coeur_brise

There's a model wearing "The Odyssey of Homer" tee shirt and I'm like.... Has she really read the Odyssey cuz I heard it's long as **** and well, if you're into that kind of thing. Not a lot of people are. Maybe I should read it. But I wouldn't wear a tee shirt about it knowing absolutely nothing. Meh.

Edit: I'm thinking of Ulysses by James Joyce. Damn. Got my epics all mixed up.


----------



## remylemy

why is the trigger group on roller delayed blow back weapons so huge compared to other rifles. It really bothers how big the trigger group of a HK 91 or MP5 is compared to an AR or AK


----------



## SplendidBob

coeur_brise said:


> Don't feel bad. there's things to look forward to. Cheerio.


ty  - am feeling a lot better now


----------



## jolene23

I've read that you see yourself 6 times more attractive in the mirror than you really are. 😐


----------



## SamanthaStrange

jolene23 said:


> I've read that you see yourself 6 times more attractive in the mirror than you really are. &#128528;


That's kind of depressing. :eek


----------



## SplendidBob

Aww, just got this from the library where I volunteer:



> So sorry for the long delay in getting back to you - had a couple of week's holiday and am still trying to catch up.
> 
> It sounds like you have a lot to contend with at the moment and I can appreciate how stressful that must be. Please do not ever think that you are letting us down, I know how difficult it must be for you to do this volunteering and we really appreciate the time that you have given up for us for the Code Club. However, if you feel that it would help to take a break from it for a while, this would be absolutely fine.
> 
> If you do feel able to return for the first club after the holidays (19th April), that will be great - just drop me a line either way.
> 
> When you feel up to it, we would be very happy for you to come along and work in the office to catch up on the coding (I need to do quite a bit of catch up myself!) - again let me know when and if you would like to do this, and I'll make sure that either I am around, or xxxxx or xxxxx so that you have some support and are not just abandoned in the office!
> 
> I hope that this reassures you, and also that things are sorted for you soon.
> 
> Take care, and catch up soon,
> 
> xxxxx


Gonna take her up on that, office exposure is good **** for me .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The problem with online assessment tests for job applications is there's the truth of how you would answer vs what you know or think to be the proper answer to heighten your chances of getting an interview. I wonder if that's factored into the algorithms when the quizzes are processed


----------



## cinto

Coincidence said:


> no body knows!  i hope first the fight will happen. we'll see opcorn
> 
> cinto hey could you please put the link of the avatar you used before your current one.
> it was like a man with mickey mouse head or something like that. i searched it but found no thing
> 
> i love to collect such pictures that contain ideas


It was a girl cosplaying the musician Deadmau5 lol. :laugh:The image I had is low resolution but here he goes:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s official, I need to back up my files and reinstall Windows 10 yet again


----------



## Chevy396

Blue Dino said:


> Umm... okay...


Damn, that dude is black AF. And apparently high AF too.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Tiger Woods has an opioid addiction, I didn't know that.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma

No more. Please. No more.


----------



## Steve French

I hate family get togethers and I wouldn't have wanted to go anyway, other than for the free food, but damn if I'm not a little miffed they didn't even bother to invite me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Somedays its hard to actually workout. Laziness works in mysterious ways lol.


----------



## Crisigv

I almost fell in the cardboard compactor today. I should have let myself fall, and then I would have been crushed to death. Problem solved, out of everyone's hair.


----------



## tea111red

Some of these beefcake men here are probably strippers. 

Or bouncers.

I feel more fear rise in me when they're near anyway, lol.i wouldn't mess w/ them.


----------



## 3stacks

I dont know if its because they straight swapped my meds and I'm withdrawing but I feel super anxious and suicidal and just so scared that I'll end up doing something stupid. ugh. Luckily I have people around me all the time.


----------



## roxslide

Omg just went to the cutest store. They have a Japanese makeup store in my city now (instead Japanese stores that happen to have makeup or makeup stores that happen to have Japanese makeup, cause those two have been around but with limited selection)

If this store was here when I was still deep in my gyaru obsession I would have died. I'm still pretty happy about it though. I think the only Japanese fashion I'm still pretty into is gross/dark-cute... but I'm just kind of naturally am into that stuff, Japanese or not, it's not really the same.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Crisigv said:


> I almost fell in the cardboard compactor today. I should have let myself fall, and then I would have been crushed to death. Problem solved, out of everyone's hair.


you dont want to go that way thatd be terrible way to go


----------



## chrissyq3838

3stacks said:


> I dont know if its because they straight swapped my meds and I'm withdrawing but I feel super anxious and suicidal and just so scared that I'll end up doing something stupid. ugh. Luckily I have people around me all the time.


youll be ok


----------



## love is like a dream

@cinto yes yes wow :heart









and now i typed "Deadmau5" in google images and found the specific picture i was looking for: :kma


----------



## Chevy396

I think maybe I could drive this truck through a house and still keep driving.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Please let the rain subside


----------



## SplendidBob

Woke up, mood tanked. Agitated. Maybe pregabalin withdrawal. Or lack of sleep. Will take a highish dose and see if my mood is better in a couple of hours.

Am betting it will be.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Crisigv said:


> I almost fell in the cardboard compactor today. I should have let myself fall, and then I would have been crushed to death. Problem solved, out of everyone's hair.


 That's terrible. I'm sorry you're feeling this way Crisi. :hug


----------



## Crisigv

SolutionX said:


> I think maybe I could drive this truck through a house and still keep driving.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


If you're ever curious, but don't want to try, I'll do it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> I almost fell in the cardboard compactor today. I should have let myself fall, and then I would have been crushed to death. Problem solved, out of everyone's hair.


Those things take their time crushing cardboard, it would be a somewhat slow and horrid way to pass on...


----------



## LynxRivers

I want chips but should save them for later when I'll really crave them


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> Those things take their time crushing cardboard, it would be a somewhat slow and horrid way to pass on...







Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## birddookie

@*Girl Without a Shadow* What's going on? Hope whatever is ailing you, passes.:hug 
@*Steve French* Sorry to hear that happened, that's terrible. 
@*Crisigv* Please don't do that. Your life is precious.:frown2:What do you do for work, and why is there a cardboard compactor on the ground? When I worked in retail as a closing manager it was a machine that you had to climb in if you wanted to get crushed. 
@*tea111red* You didn't talk to them? Haha had to look that term up.:smile2: 
@*3stacks* Did you have any recent changes to your medication? Hope whatever this is subsides. 
@*roxslide* That's awesome! Are you into Cosplay? I found a pic of someone using makeup possibly for what you are talking about, but they were doing it based off of a character.








@*Kevin001* Hope it subsides for you as well, I just looked at the doppler and Louisiana is getting hit by a severe storm. Please stay safe.:smile2: 
@*splendidbob* Any improvement on the mood bob?


----------



## tea111red

^I had one of those beefcake guys stare at me the other day (while w/ his gf :um) and I just avoided contact and ran away. Haha.

There was another time recently when one tried to talk to me after I was polite to him or whatever and I ran away, too, lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

What a miserable day.


----------



## SplendidBob

@birddookie yeh, but don't think it was the pregabalin (which is good), means I am not horribly addicted. Went to the gym for a couple of hours, exercising gives a temporary mood boost.


----------



## 3stacks

@birddookie yeah I did, they straight swapped me from a medication I've been on for a while to a new one


----------



## Chris S W

I might actually go out tomorrow. Want to go somewhere nice.


----------



## birddookie

@tea111red lol, I think they were interested in you. 
@iAmCodeMonkey Hope it gets better from here on out..:hug
@*splendidbob* That's good! Nice, A good workout usually helps the mood.
@*3stacks* :OCould be the culprit. Maybe the old meds has to exit your system, hopefully it isn't the new meds causing it.


----------



## Blue Dino

A pair of new housemates moving in tomorrow. Last night of lonesome comfort tonight. What shall I do?..


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> A pair of new housemates moving in tomorrow. Last night of lonesome comfort tonight. What shall I do?..


Party to some Riak.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

^^^

:lol


----------



## The Library of Emma

I'd like to think of us like this.









Goodnight babe


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

^^

Awww, someone is in love.


----------



## Chevy396

Wow, when it rains it pours. I woke up earlier to a cute girl on Tinder saying "If ur really a Kansas boy let's do this." Then at the liquor store a cute girl I don't remember was working and I caught her checking me out and being all flirty with me.

I guess my truck was a good move with all these country girls where I live. After about a seven year drought, this is intense. Hard work pays off though.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbird

Perhaps one more attempt at drinking in hopes it fuels a writing frenzy so that I can finally finish this novella will work? Drinking for writing inspiration is always the plan... it never works out. I have so much hope for it though.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> Perhaps one more attempt at drinking in hopes it fuels a writing frenzy so that I can finally finish this novella will work? Drinking for writing inspiration is always the plan... it never works out. I have so much hope for it though.


Try adding some coffee to your alcohol ))

*Just not too much.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbird

SolutionX said:


> Try adding some coffee to your alcohol ))
> 
> *Just not too much.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That's very tempting...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s weird when you see gals from high school on Tinder that you literally haven’t seen or spoken to in over a decade...swipe right and possibly reconnect or swipe left and steer clear of the past...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's weird when you see gals from high school on Tinder that you literally haven't seen or spoken to in over a decade...swipe right and possibly reconnect or swipe left and steer clear of the past...


Oh man, the gals I knew from high school are either in relationships, engaged, or already married lmao


----------



## Crisigv

Thinking about when I had better days.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Oh man, the gals I knew from high school are either in relationships, engaged, or already married lmao


Happens when get older. The pool of available partners gets smaller.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Thinking about when I had better days.


You most likely will have better days in the future. It always seems to go in waves of good and bad in ones life.

Just have to stay strong through the bad times, as they happen for a reason.


----------



## Kevin001

@birddookie It did!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ANX1 said:


> Happens when get older. The pool of available partners gets smaller.


Mhmm, the pool does indeed get smaller and smaller.



ANX1 said:


> You most likely will have better days in the future. It always seems to go in waves of good and bad in ones life.
> 
> Just have to stay strong through the bad times, as they happen for a reason.


I don't really agree with the last part of bad times happening for a reason, but I love the rest of this post. Good point.


----------



## komorikun

Blue Dino said:


> A pair of new housemates moving in tomorrow. Last night of lonesome comfort tonight. What shall I do?..


Do you own the house?


----------



## Chevy396

I just had some kratom capsules stuck in my throat and when I burped dust came out because I tried to wash it down with vodka but it just wore the capsule away and left the dust in my throat. That's gotta be a first.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Oh man, the gals I knew from high school are either in relationships, engaged, or already married lmao


Yeah, most I knew have families now but in recent months 2 have popped up on Tinder so either they are single or single mothers, they didn't have any info in their bios


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Mhmm, the pool does indeed get smaller and smaller.


:yes

Unfortunately. 



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I don't really agree with the last part of bad times happening for a reason, but I love the rest of this post. Good point.


You learn from the bad times which help you later on in life. Like becoming wiser and learning how to deal with situations better.

In addition, I'm terrible with english. I use engrish. :lol


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> Party to some Riak.


Hmm.. I might play that video on loop in the living room to welcome them. 



komorikun said:


> Do you own the house?


Unfortunately no. Things would've be much easier if I did.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yup, every morning, wake up, depression,self loathing, rage, hopelessness. Good ****.


----------



## SplendidBob

And how the **** I am supposed to plan and get a life back together with this variation in mood / motivation / anxiety is a total mystery to me tbh.


----------



## Euripides

Food.


...


...


;_;


----------



## Crisigv

I shouldn't look at social media, it reminds me of how much I'm a loser.


----------



## SplendidBob

Crisigv said:


> I shouldn't look at social media, it reminds me of how much I'm a loser.


I don't think you are btw, but if it makes you feel that way, then for sure, don't look at it.

I struggle to look at any media though, so you probably shouldn't go quite as far as me .


----------



## Kevin001

I'm mentally drained


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is the 3rd or 4th time I’ve had to reinstall Windows 10 & every time I have to go to Microsoft chat support to activate it & Office 2013 cause it was an upgrade not a purchase, bit of a hassle...


----------



## komorikun

*雨ふりふり*

:rain


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I'm mentally drained


What happened?!


----------



## Crisigv

I really wonder how I would cook for myself if I ever managed to live alone. Would I actually cook foods from scratch, or live a life of convenience. I'm just not creative enough when it comes to cooking. At least I'm good enough not to kill myself.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

It's hopeless. I'm pathetic. I have nothing to offer to make them like me.


----------



## twistix

geraltofrivia said:


> It's hopeless. I'm pathetic. I have nothing to offer to make them like me.


You're creative & plenty likeable :]


----------



## Kilgore Trout

twistix said:


> You're creative & plenty likeable :]


:squeeze


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> sometimes i wonder how a woman can be straight lol
> can't you see this soft skin?
> you prefer some nasty hairy male creature over this?
> i mean even at least from aesthetics point of view!


Pretty sure she has more hair than most guys, she just shaves twice a day and uses electrolosys. Steroids make that **** grow like crazy.

Also likely has a clitoris that would classify as a penis.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Now that they've found a child pornography ring at the Vatican, after they supposedly cleared out all the child rapists, I'm starting to think we need to look into what causes this link between religion and child rape.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I used to want those boots (about a decade ago)






That's not what I was thinking about though.


----------



## Chevy396

My grandfather will probably die in the next few days. He isn't eating anymore and is under hospice care. I got this news just one day after I discovered a supplement that could have had potential to reverse his dementia.

I also recently learn a great new method of recalling memories. Everyone dies eventually and he's about 90, but I took it upon myself to try and help his dementia about a year ago.

Feels kind of like a cosmic joke. How do I forgive myself for being too slow when it was my grandfather's life on the line.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SFC01

SolutionX said:


> My grandfather will probably die in the next few days. He isn't eating anymore and is under hospice care. I got this news just one day after I discovered a supplement that could have had potential to reverse his dementia.
> 
> I also recently learn a great new method of recalling memories. Everyone dies eventually and he's about 90, but I took it upon myself to try and help his dementia about a year ago.
> 
> Feels kind of like a cosmic joke. How do I forgive myself for being too slow when it was my grandfather's life on the line.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear mate, but you did a great thing a year ago as not everyone would do that, even for their parents, let alone GPs. The best medical and scientific brains in the world sadly wouldn't have been able to help your GF so how could you.

Don't beat yourself up, I`m sure the supplement you mentioned would not have helped much anyway, it would be big news if there was something like that available. My Grandmother had dementia and without being insensitive to how you must be feeling, I`m not sure there are many of us who would wish to carry on after dementia takes over.

90 is great but things can happen at that age that are impossible to stop right now so you have nothing to forgive yourself for. Hope you keep as well as you can in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## CNikki

You know when you've had one of those long sleeps and you wake up not feeling satisfied about it?

Yeah...


----------



## CNikki

SolutionX said:


> My grandfather will probably die in the next few days. He isn't eating anymore and is under hospice care. I got this news just one day after I discovered a supplement that could have had potential to reverse his dementia.
> 
> I also recently learn a great new method of recalling memories. Everyone dies eventually and he's about 90, but I took it upon myself to try and help his dementia about a year ago.
> 
> Feels kind of like a cosmic joke. How do I forgive myself for being too slow when it was my grandfather's life on the line.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I'm so sorry to hear about that. I had an uncle who passed away from the same thing last year. I've heard of methods to reverse dementia, but you have to catch it really early enough, which many cases when diagnosed it isn't early enough.

:hug


----------



## SFC01

Coincidence said:


> sometimes i wonder how a woman can be straight lol
> can't you see this soft skin?
> you prefer some nasty hairy male creature over this?
> i mean even at least from aesthetics point of view!


:nerd:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I shouldn't look at social media, it reminds me of how much I'm a loser.


You are awesome. 



Kevin001 said:


> I'm mentally drained


Sorry to hear mate. 



komorikun said:


> :rain


Hey. :hug

I quoted this time, yay. :grin2:



Crisigv said:


> I really wonder how I would cook for myself if I ever managed to live alone. Would I actually cook foods from scratch, or live a life of convenience. I'm just not creative enough when it comes to cooking. At least I'm good enough not to kill myself.


Buy receipe books if want to be creative. But otherwise just cook basic meals.



geraltofrivia said:


> It's hopeless. I'm pathetic. I have nothing to offer to make them like me.


You are just awesome. 



CNikki said:


> You know when you've had one of those long sleeps and you wake up not feeling satisfied about it?
> 
> Yeah...


:hug


----------



## Chevy396

Crisigv said:


> I really wonder how I would cook for myself if I ever managed to live alone. Would I actually cook foods from scratch, or live a life of convenience. I'm just not creative enough when it comes to cooking. At least I'm good enough not to kill myself.


YouTube is also great for recipes. Just search it with keywords that make up what ingredients you have at home.

For instance:

"chicken, salsa, cheese" =






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissyq3838

I think its real bad luck to say you want to die so ill say i want to live! I want to live! I want to live!!


----------



## Chevy396

SFC01 said:


> Sorry to hear mate, but you did a great thing a year ago as not everyone would do that, even for their parents, let alone GPs. The best medical and scientific brains in the world sadly wouldn't have been able to help your GF so how could you.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up, I`m sure the supplement you mentioned would not have helped much anyway, it would be big news if there was something like that available. My Grandmother had dementia and without being insensitive to how you must be feeling, I`m not sure there are many of us who would wish to carry on after dementia takes over.
> 
> 90 is great but things can happen at that age that are impossible to stop right now so you have nothing to forgive yourself for. Hope you keep as well as you can in the coming weeks and months.





CNikki said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about that. I had an uncle who passed away from the same thing last year. I've heard of methods to reverse dementia, but you have to catch it really early enough, which many cases when diagnosed it isn't early enough.
> 
> :hug


Thanks, you're both right. I couldn't have been much help even though this supplement has had great results in mice. He was too far gone. That's what makes it seem like a cosmic joke though.

Well, maybe next time when it's my parents. I don't get along with them very well, maybe even hate them, but I still wouldn't want them to have to experience dementia. It is quite possibly the most horrible way to die in the world, not even knowing who your loved ones are.

I have experienced short term psychosis and memory los from drug overdose before and it still haunts me. I can't imagine what it would be like every day. I just hope he's getting lots of morphine. I wish I could smoke a bowl of this Colorado weed with him too.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Fighting another crying spell...

I am not having a good day today at all and I don't know why.

 :sigh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Fighting another crying spell...
> 
> I am not having a good day today at all and I don't know why.
> 
> :sigh


Sorry to hear mate. 

Probably tired. 

Just know you are not alone with having a bad day.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ANX1 said:


> Sorry to hear mate.
> 
> Probably tired.
> 
> Just know you are not alone with having a bad day.


Thanks.


----------



## Chevy396

What if you had a beautifully complex mind that could come up with solution after solution to some of the toughest problems in the world, but you were dismissed as being mentally I'll because of drug use? Like what if John Nash had been committed before he had a chance to prove his brilliance? How would this effect the world?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt

its not true


----------



## Wanderlust26

The bloody Mary mix tastes better than most of the ones I've tried at bars.


----------



## chrissyq3838

I can hardly wait to see you again


----------



## 3stacks

Ugh its 5am why did I stay up this long lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thanks.


You're welcome mate.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> What happened?!


Been a long week lol


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

About how sad it is that the people that I knew for the last five years, slowly changed for the worst. A year and a half ago I had to get rid of one of the three, now a couple of weeks ago I had to get rid of the second one,I'm down to one friend... I hope this one doesn't change because if they do and I have to get the toxicity out of my life, I'll be alone. I suck at making friends due to my social anxiety, generalized anxiety as well as my agoraphobia and social awkwardness.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Please let me be lucky and find it again orz... :crying:


----------



## Blue Dino

The brunette new housemate dumped a mattress and beanbag chair into her room and left. I'm guessing the lease in her old place isn't up yet. The blonde new housemate according to the brunette housemate apparently is out of town for Spring Break. Yay!! :clap

I still have the place to myself for tonight.


----------



## Steve French

Back in the day, some friends and I mixed up a bunch of vodka waters, and I proceeded to injure myself in a terrible bicycling accident. Scars head to toe. I've come back around though. I think the vodka water is my drink. Nice and simple. You get some vodka, you get some water, mix em together, badda boom badda bing. Tastes just awful enough to slow you down, and is low on the calories. The best part though, is due to vodka being clear liquor and the infusion of that hydrating water I would normally avoid, it ends up being just that much less of a hangover. Science I tell ya. I must have had like ten or twelve or fifteen of them last night but I felt pretty good in the morning. Now I've had five or six, and I'm golden.


----------



## SplendidBob

Massive benzo last night, woke up early today modafiniled and caffeined myself in order to get through 400 job profiles (phobic about all of this) and try to find some tolerable that match up with my degree experience and so on. About 2/3 through and exhausted.

Want a shortlist to take to therapy tomorrow as only have two more sessions with her. Should have done this months ago


----------



## SplendidBob

Also found tghe perfect hair product, but its very very potent. A miniscule amount needed or hair goes greasy.


----------



## komorikun

I thought you had to have a certain number of posts before you can make threads.


----------



## Kevin001

My sister's guy friend came over and my mom questioned him so hard I just said a quick hi because I didn't want to embarrass her and mom was asking away anyways. He's a christian, has a lot of tattoos christians tats but still when you have them on your hand and stuff idk. Seems like an ok guy thought but have no idea how he acts around others.


----------



## 3stacks

I drive everyone away and nobody wants to talk to me because I'm an idiot


----------



## Karsten

I slept a long time.


----------



## riverbird

Goodwill is sometimes awesome. I got a fancy office chair today for only $11.99. I've needed one for my desk but the ones I can afford are junk. I'm so excited!


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> Goodwill is sometimes awesome. I got a fancy office chair today for only $11.99. I've needed one for my desk but the ones I can afford are junk. I'm so excited!


How did you manage that? I am interested in buying a chair that helps with posture.

Edit: Oh I see now you bought it at Goodwill.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bipolar92

I'm wondering if I'm going to get hungry later because I had an early supper. I hate when I get hungry at night cause then I can't sleep that well.


----------



## riverbird

SolutionX said:


> How did you manage that? I am interested in buying a chair that helps with posture.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I'm not sure why it was so cheap. I half expected it to fall apart when I sat in it because in my mind it being broken was the only reasonable answer.


----------



## tehuti88

Discouraged that I can never contribute to those "Share your creativity!"-type threads. I don't create pictures or drawings or paintings or sculptures or poems or songs or crafts or flash fiction like everyone else here does. I create really long, multipart stories. At least everyone else can share a snapshot of what they create, capture everyone else's interest for a moment, and get encouragement for that. Me? My stupid long crap can't be summarized in a snapshot that captures anyone's attention, so I can't share, I can't get encouragement.

I feel like crap that I don't have a more useful creative talent like EVERYONE else. -_-

Typical whiny entitled rant:


* *




It's the aspect of my work I blame the most, but I _know_ there are people out there who read long/multipart stuff. Nosleep writers, for example, get tons of readers and huge followings. How come I can't find just a _tiny_ little shred of that? I bet even if I wrote horror I wouldn't gain any readers...

The only advice anyone can ever offer me is to join writing groups, or participate in NaNoWriMo or something. But that's not what I'm looking for. I know how to write. I'm not looking for critique (or the thinly disguised bullying that masquerades as critique, nowadays). I'm not looking to write a new novel in a month (don't have the drive or ability) because I already have stuff written, it's been sitting out there for almost two decades now. (With my luck, even if I participated I wouldn't get any reads. I'm speaking from experience, I _used_ to try writing groups/projects. Didn't gain any readers. I would offer detailed and polite critiques of other people's novellas and such. Meanwhile they would choose the shortest story of mine they could find, offer a vague single-sentence review which made me wonder if they even read the story ("Great story, keep writing!") just so they could get the credit, and never return. If they read anything in the first place. I joined a blog group once, read/commented on a bunch of others, and NOBODY read mine. Not one. :roll ) And to be honest, I'm not looking to read other people's work anymore unless it's along lines similar to mine. And then only if they like mine, too. (Another thing I have experience with. Used to offer effusive reviews on writers I liked. Got lukewarm "Thanks" or nothing at all in return. Guess they already had enough fans.)

What I want is readers who like my work, and a bonus would be if they write stuff that I like in return. Yeah, I know this is selfish, but it doesn't seem to be too much for anyone else to expect. It seems like every other writer can find at least a few fans, but I can't. Way back when (like, pre-2005 or so), I had at least one reader here and there, but they never lasted, and I've never been able to gain new ones. I don't understand. People have told me I write well (except for other writers, they hate me), so what am I doing wrong? (Rhetorical question, answer must simply be that I suck.)

*If this is to be my fate as a creative type, you think I could at least create something small and short and sweet that other people can enjoy, instead of a bunch of neverending crap that nobody likes.*

"Well then, learn to just enjoy creating things for yourself!" people then tell me. Yeah, tried that, have been trying that for *years* now because I have nothing else. Guess what? Doesn't work. When what you want almost more than anything is to share with others and have them enjoy what you create, _creating for yourself_ does squat. And I notice that the people who give this advice either don't create things, or are already in that nice place where they don't care what anyone else thinks, or they have fans. -_-

...

I'm not even looking for advice anymore because apparently there is none. I just want people who like my work. Apparently there are none of those, either.

Last guy who contacted me privately and asked what I write about and I pointed him in the proper direction, I never heard back from him. That's pretty standard, I expect it by now. My writing is like the plague. :serious:




(Not proofed because I'm having lots of trouble with that lately. Maybe I'll come back later and edit, maybe not.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Too many things to buy. I can't afford all that stuff.


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> @Barakiel you sent me a warning instead of banning someone who starts with attacking people for no reason at all?


If you're talking about me, I always have a reason.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

This Google Home assistant will play madlibs with you if you ask her to make you happy. It's pretty funny when she starts talking dirty using your words. Who needs a girlfriend? It really did make me happy, and she doesn't get jealous if I hit on other girls.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> i don't want to see you posting here. i want you to be banned , or they let me make you look lik sht everytime you post in the same thread im posting in without deleting my posts.
> 
> otherwise , i will not post here anymore.
> 
> it isn't that i'm popular here, i know i didn't make friends here, so i know exactly what's going to happen. at the end of the day i'm the one who will get banned.


Yes, that will probably happen, but not because of your social status, simply because of the words you say. If you can't understand that yet then maybe you should be banned until you're at least 18.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Pssst... Ignore list exists for a reason.


----------



## tea111red

I...

I just died in your arms tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I backed up files to reinstall Windows 10 & I just realized I did everything except my music library...all of it, gone...I’m gonna be downloading **** for a long time


----------



## unsocial lego

Canadian Brotha said:


> I backed up files to reinstall Windows 10 & I just realized I did everything except my music library...all of it, gone...I'm gonna be downloading **** for a long time


I do a fresh install of Windows every so often and I have my music backed up to a second internal hard drive. I just physically disconnect the drive when I'm doing the install and plug it back in when I'm done. Way easier than backing up my music and reloading it back to my hard drive. Forgive my rambling but it's just a thought to keep in mind if you ever want to reinstall Windows again.


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> I backed up files to reinstall Windows 10 & I just realized I did everything except my music library...all of it, gone...I'm gonna be downloading **** for a long time


Better put them in the cloud this time. Use this tragedy as a reason to modernize. At least that's what I try to do. I avoided the cloud forever, but now I barely even use physical drives.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> @SolutionX hey since i know they will never ban you, whatt about this:
> 
> lets both make a deal like a 2 civilized people without talking uncivilized sht like the smell of your moms pssy or sht like that.
> 
> what about tthis:
> whenever you see me posting in a thread , just disappear. just don't post in the same thread i'm posting in, and lets forget about the whole thing as if nothing happened
> 
> edit: sorry about my grammatical mistakes. english is not my native language.


Haha, what's in it for me? You're the one who is all bothered by it. Throw in a few hundred bucks and I'll consider it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob

binge, binge, drug, drug, binge, drug and so on.


----------



## crimeclub

SAS is getting SASsy!

This guy knows what I'm talking about -----> @millenniumman75


----------



## Kevin001

opcorn


----------



## GeomTech

Wondering what life will be like whilst in the midst of wilderness hermit mode. Seems awesome, but should probably pack journals or whatever to document my thoughts so I could have something novel to read than the stale books I would have otherwise read through. 

Urban monk mode should commence quite soon, however. Need to get quite a few stuffs straight before any of this were to concretely occur.


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> a guy can be creepy, but eh kind of cute, could be only out of shyness/awkwardness thing.
> 
> other creepy guys are SCARY. CREEPY IN A FKING SCARY WAY.
> i'm a guy and they scare me. the sht they say, and what is going on inside their heads already.


Talking to yourself now?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> binge, binge, drug, drug, binge, drug and so on.


Just be careful, buddy.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> talking to your bleeding ******* btch xD


I thought we were gonna be friends.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> fking creepy brown snake


*hugs*

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That chicken is gonna be good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

unsocial lego said:


> I do a fresh install of Windows every so often and I have my music backed up to a second internal hard drive. I just physically disconnect the drive when I'm doing the install and plug it back in when I'm done. Way easier than backing up my music and reloading it back to my hard drive. Forgive my rambling but it's just a thought to keep in mind if you ever want to reinstall Windows again.


I have a second internal drive but that has all the other far more important files than music on it. I also have an old desktop hard drive I converted for storage and a 32GB flash drive, it's just I literally put files on all those things but not once did I think of my music for some reason, too focused on all the rest I guess. If there's some way to reverse sync in iTunes then I've still got all my music that's on my iPhone so I'll look into that later


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> SAS is getting SASsy!
> 
> This guy knows what I'm talking about -----> @*millenniumman75*


----------



## funnynihilist

Now I got a big zit on my left flank!


----------



## Lyyli

Accidentally swallowed Orahex. Hope it doesn't mess with my stomach like last time.


----------



## roxslide

Keep on having weird dreams. Had a dream that someone on here exposed me on YouTube lol but it turned out that they were a crazy stalker and after digging I found their creepy blog that was mainly about me and began to understand the motive behind the video. Weird because I have never talked to this person. I don't think they think about me and I'm cool with that, I don't really care about them either. We are pretty much strangers.

The subconscious is weird.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm thinking about cats for some reason.


----------



## Steve French

Woke up after 4-5 hours of sleep. Probably the former. Don't feel too wrecked though. Should I mainline some ritalin and coffee to keep my day going and try to reset my ****ed up schedule? I could probably even get some things done today.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Thinking about a girl. Thinking about what it'd be like to hold her, to tell her I love her, to kiss her. And then I stop thinking and realize that those thoughts can't be my reality. Certainly not now but.....hopefully not never. :sigh I hate having feelings and thoughts that i cant stop thinking about.


----------



## harrison

Amazing sunrises from this building. I should wake up early more often.


----------



## SilentLyric

i wish i could know what you were doing. or not.


----------



## SFC01

thinking about the **** weather in the UK - need some sun - before the winter kicks back in middle of june


----------



## SilentLyric

i want to go back to work again.


----------



## nusquam

I can feel myself slipping back into that bad place


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have a second internal drive but that has all the other far more important files than music on it. I also have an old desktop hard drive I converted for storage and a 32GB flash drive, it's just I literally put files on all those things but not once did I think of my music for some reason, too focused on all the rest I guess. If there's some way to reverse sync in iTunes then I've still got all my music that's on my iPhone so I'll look into that later


Did you try running a recovery program on the drive? If it wasn't wiped you should be able to get your music back.


----------



## Overdrive

This forum makes me cringe now, people here acting the same as in a mental ward.
I don't even know how some people on here have stayed active for soo long.


----------



## Chevy396

Just talked to my Grandma on the phone. She seems to be doing well in spite of my Grandfather's death. She is really cool and so nice.

I should go visit her in person sometime soon. She said I made her day by calling her, but I think it was the other way around because I'm in a good mood now.

She mentioned that she feels like my Grandpa is in a better place. I guess that is one benefit of religion.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My wireless headset batteries only last for like an hour and a half - two hours now.  They are about 8 years old I guess, but the sound quality is so much worse on my inner ear headphones or even my speakers.


----------



## GeomTech

Hmm. Thinking about how blandly I view the world. Dull, gray, not much color. Also, if I don't go into "wilderness monk mode"; I am pretty much fated to spending the rest of my days pre-occupied with work (whatever it may be. At this point, who knows....), and browsing forums (like this one); as well as browsing the web in general.

Shouldn't be too much of an issue, yet it does get boring at times.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol why are people in the comments (I've seen this multiple times now on videos from this era,) commenting on his 'wig' he clarified it in the video that he just bleached his hair, and he's had long hair a bunch.

Also this is the most awkward interview I've ever seen. That includes this Steven Wilson interview where they did 0 research






edit: actually I can think of other more awkward ones but not entirely cause of the interviewers.


----------



## Chevy396

I like this cover better than the original. There is a darkness to it you can't detect from 60's music, even if the Beatles intended it to be dark.






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I believe that someday in the near future people will be talking about how the internet helped to trigger socialism in the USA. And I will be proud to have been one of the original internet engineers.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## roxslide

I need to confront my friend about her cats. It's just not right. I appreciate that she loves them but... if you can't take care of them... you need to let them go. 

She's a chain smoker... she also spends money on drinks and weed. I'm convinced that if she stopped spending money on this stuff for a while she could have spayed/neutered them both by now. And they are brother/sister... if she doesn't neuter them soon... she could end up with even more (inbred) kittens she can't take care of. They also need their vaccines and she hasn't even done that.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Slowly becoming an alcoholic, which is the first step in my goal of becoming a famous alcoholic writer, but famous long after my death. It's a good goal I think.


----------



## Chevy396

roxslide said:


> I need to confront my friend about her cats. It's just not right. I appreciate that she loves them but... if you can't take care of them... you need to let them go.
> 
> She's a chain smoker... she also spends money on drinks and weed. I'm convinced that if she stopped spending money on this stuff for a while she could have spayed/neutered them both by now. And they are brother/sister... if she doesn't neuter them soon... she could end up with even more (inbred) kittens she can't take care of. They also need their vaccines and she hasn't even done that.


In the animal kingdom nobody really worries about things like incest. Actually, I believe it is beneficial for old fashioned evolution. There is no excuse for smoking around pets though. Tell her to please go outside, or better yet, get a vaporizer AND go outside.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

the cheat said:


> Slowly becoming an alcoholic, which is the first step in my goal of becoming a famous alcoholic writer, but famous long after my death. It's a good goal I think.


Cheers Ernest! No judgement from the true greats.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## roxslide

SolutionX said:


> In the animal kingdom nobody really worries about things like incest. Actually, I believe it is beneficial for old fashioned evolution. There is no excuse for smoking around pets though. Tell her to please go outside, or better yet, get a vaporizer AND go outside.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


There is more to the story that you don't know. And even if there is nothing wrong with incest.... what is she going to do with extra kittens if she can't take care of the ones she has? She's not the type to let them go. My point is that she has a male/female pair in an apartment together that both have functioning reproductive parts.


----------



## roxslide

I honestly get annoyed with people assuming stuff and trying to correct me when I'm not really asking for input and also they don't really know the context. But I realize it's my bad for posting on here. I will stop.


----------



## Chevy396

roxslide said:


> There is more to the story that you don't know. And even if there is nothing wrong with incest.... what is she going to do with extra kittens if she can't take care of the ones she has? She's not the type to let them go. My point is that she has a male/female pair in an apartment together that both have functioning reproductive parts.


I understand. Always a good idea to spay and neuter your pets if you don't have anything to do with the babies.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y

roxslide said:


> I honestly get annoyed with people assuming stuff and trying to correct me when I'm not really asking for input and also they don't really know the context. But I realize it's my bad for posting on here. I will stop.


:hug :blush


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

SolutionX said:


> Cheers Ernest! No judgement from the true greats.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Haha thanks! Hemingway is my idol and I've never even read anything by him. I've just romanticized his whole story.


----------



## Chevy396

the cheat said:


> Haha thanks! Hemingway is my idol and I've never even read anything by him. I've just romanticized his whole story.


You should read For Whom The Bell Tolls. I read it a couple of years ago when I was going through Valium widrawal (AKA hell) just before I had my stroke. It kind of rocked my world. I remember I was reading it out loud in front of the fireplace. Kind of crazy for someone alone, but it was the only thing that would sooth my anxiety at the time.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## firestar

roxslide said:


> I need to confront my friend about her cats. It's just not right. I appreciate that she loves them but... if you can't take care of them... you need to let them go.
> 
> She's a chain smoker... she also spends money on drinks and weed. I'm convinced that if she stopped spending money on this stuff for a while she could have spayed/neutered them both by now. And they are brother/sister... if she doesn't neuter them soon... she could end up with even more (inbred) kittens she can't take care of. They also need their vaccines and she hasn't even done that.


This makes me sad. I waited a long time before I got my cat. I wanted to make sure that I was in a position where I was able to take good care of a pet. People shouldn't take pet ownership lightly. It's a serious responsibility. I completely agree that if you can't take proper care of a pet you shouldn't own one.


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> I need to confront my friend about her cats. It's just not right. I appreciate that she loves them but... if you can't take care of them... you need to let them go.
> 
> She's a chain smoker... she also spends money on drinks and weed. I'm convinced that if she stopped spending money on this stuff for a while she could have spayed/neutered them both by now. And they are brother/sister... if she doesn't neuter them soon... she could end up with even more (inbred) kittens she can't take care of. They also need their vaccines and she hasn't even done that.


At the humane society, she could get them neutered/spayed for real cheap especially if she is low income:

https://10to8.com/book/seattlehumane/

$10

Or here would be $100:

http://www.seattle.gov/animal-shelter/spay-and-neuter/spaying-and-neutering-fees


----------



## Chevy396

The Social Network - 2010






If you don't know how to get this for free, I don't know you at all.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


> At the humane society, she could get them neutered/spayed for real cheap especially if she is low income:
> 
> https://10to8.com/book/seattlehumane/
> 
> $10
> 
> Or here would be $100:
> 
> http://www.seattle.gov/animal-shelter/spay-and-neuter/spaying-and-neutering-fees


Yeah thanks. I was planning on doing some research before I talked to her but I haven't got to it yet. I am not sure if she's just indifferent about it or something. Another friend of ours has been bothering her about it for a while.

Btw these are the same kittens we found in the dumpster behind our work. Dunno if you remember. I thought she was good to take care of them but I guess not from the state of everything (I've seen some stuff I am not comfortable talking about)... which is why I feel guilty because I enabled her at first instead of pushing her to give them to the humane society like a few other people.


----------



## Chevy396

Facebook is the new president of the world. No amount of crying will change that.






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

roxslide said:


> Yeah thanks. I was planning on doing some research before I talked to her but I haven't got to it yet. I am not sure if she's just indifferent about it or something. Another friend of ours has been bothering her about it for a while.
> 
> Btw these are the same kittens we found in the dumpster behind our work. Dunno if you remember. I thought she was good to take care of them but I guess not from the state of everything (I've seen some stuff I am not comfortable talking about)... which is why I feel guilty because I enabled her at first instead of pushing her to give them to the humane society like a few other people.


That's too bad, some people aren't capable of taking care of another sentient being.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SFC01

baffled, not sure why though


----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbloodychains

How dumb that i feel...


----------



## Sus y

SFC01 said:


> baffled, not sure why though


:hug


----------



## SFC01

Sus y said:


> :hug[/QUOT
> 
> thanks Susy.
> 
> things are backfiring all over the place now !!


----------



## Sus y

SFC01 said:


> Sus y said:
> 
> 
> 
> :hug[/QUOT
> 
> thanks Susy.
> 
> things are backfiring all over the place now !!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! hope all turns well, whatever that is the situation.
Click to expand...


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> Yeah thanks. I was planning on doing some research before I talked to her but I haven't got to it yet. I am not sure if she's just indifferent about it or something. Another friend of ours has been bothering her about it for a while.
> 
> Btw these are the same kittens we found in the dumpster behind our work. Dunno if you remember. I thought she was good to take care of them but I guess not from the state of everything (I've seen some stuff I am not comfortable talking about)... which is why I feel guilty because I enabled her at first instead of pushing her to give them to the humane society like a few other people.


I vaguely recall the dumpster cats. So how many cats does she have now? It is true that kittens get adopted very quickly. Everyone wants kittens.

I guess with coworkers you sort of know them but until you hang out with them outside work, you don't truly know what kind of people they are. One of my coworkers got this huge dog a couple months ago but unfortunately the dog has severe separation anxiety and makes tons of noise if left home alone. So she's been bringing the dog to work and leaving her in the car. Somehow being in the car doesn't bother the dog as much as being at home. But soon it will be too hot to leave the dog in a car. I don't think she can afford doggy daycare which is like $400-$500 a month. Not sure how this will turn out.....


----------



## 0589471

yep it's definitely a wine drinking evening. Won't be sleeping easy tonight so what the heck.


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


> I vaguely recall the dumpster cats. So how many cats does she have now? It is true that kittens get adopted very quickly. Everyone wants kittens.
> 
> I guess with coworkers you sort of know them but until you hang out with them outside work, you don't truly know what kind of people they are. One of my coworkers got this huge dog a couple months ago but unfortunately the dog has severe separation anxiety and makes tons of noise if left home alone. So she's been bringing the dog to work and leaving her in the car. Somehow being in the car doesn't bother the dog as much as being at home. But soon it will be too hot to leave the dog in a car. I don't think she can afford doggy daycare which is like $400-$500 a month. Not sure how this will turn out.....


Oh I've hung out with her outside of work quite a bit. I just hung out with her yesterday which got me thinking about the cat situation... Before the cat situation I was hanging out with her and I had been to her apartment already a few times. I thought I knew her fairly well but her situation is just kind of spiraling out of control. When I first knew her she was by herself in an apartment and now she currently has 4 humans (2 are freeloaders) and 3 cats crammed inside a pretty small apartment. She's like the epitome of having good intentions but to the point where it's irresponsible and way out of her means.

That's not good about the dog. We have a guy that comes into our cafe and sits for hours but we all know his dog is in the car all that time. He's in pretty much every day. :/


----------



## love is like a dream

Sus y said:


> :hug :blush


i like how in a short time you became the most likable user on here. 
i believe you are real.


----------



## love is like a dream

i like/good at observing people lol


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


> i like how in a short time you became the most likable user on here.
> i believe you are real.


I'm real but I'm also sad to disappoint you, I'm really not the most likable user around, very far from it. I'm most likely apologizing every now and then because I didn't mean to hurt anyone or to annoy anyone or to confuse anyone. But thanks for the kind words :hug, they cheer me up.


----------



## Crisigv

At almost the same time every night I'm coughing and my throat is scratchy. Was fine before and is fine after. I drink my water. Weird.


----------



## roxslide

Sus y said:


> :hug :blush


Sorry if I upset you. I can be nasty when I'm in a bad mood and I have been feeling really fiesty lately. If it helps, I wasn't thinking of you when I said it.


----------



## Sus y

roxslide said:


> Sorry if I upset you. I can be nasty when I'm in a bad mood and I have been feeling really fiesty lately. If it helps, I wasn't thinking of you when I said it.


Oh, not, you didn't upset me at all. I was just giving a comforting hug and a shy face after it :b. I hope you are doing well .


----------



## love is like a dream

Sus y said:


> I'm real but I'm also sad to disappoint you, I'm really not the most likable user around, very far from it. I'm most likely apologizing every now and then because I didn't mean to hurt anyone or to annoy anyone or to confuse anyone. But thanks for the kind words :hug, they cheer me up.


something like an attractive aura around your presence/posts. this is why i believe you are real. 
at complimenting people i fail miserably. i say what i truly believe. 
perhaps you are a better person than me lol (better than the real me i mean).xD


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

SolutionX said:


> You should read For Whom The Bell Tolls. I read it a couple of years ago when I was going through Valium widrawal (AKA hell) just before I had my stroke. It kind of rocked my world. I remember I was reading it out loud in front of the fireplace. Kind of crazy for someone alone, but it was the only thing that would sooth my anxiety at the time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That's not crazy. I'll check it out. It's nice that it helped you. I'd love to have that effect on someone.


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


> something like an attractive aura around your presence/posts. this is why i believe you are real.
> at complimenting people i fail miserably. i say what i truly believe.
> perhaps you are a better person than me lol (better than the real me i mean).xD


I'm sure you, the real you, is a good person .


----------



## love is like a dream

brag about something thread:

i'm good/obsessed fascinated by numbers and colors..+ a little bit good maths skills.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s sad how much I resent my own mother, and that she doesn’t even understand and inkling of why


----------



## tehuti88

I hope someday this cat can grow to believe that he's loved. :crying:


----------



## SFC01

Complex Excel functions in a two massive spreadsheets, in a hurry

and at how having to do work for a living sucks


----------



## love is like a dream

which one is more beautiful? =)


----------



## CNikki

I'm finding the whole concept of 'what goes around comes back around' to be true.


...because I make sure it happens.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I got sent one of his videos a while back I think (probably in relation to 'this psychopath/autistic guy' kind of thing edit: no wait I remember now, it was this video they linked to) and opened it but didn't watch it and since then kept getting rec'd his videos by YouTube so finally decided to open one (not this one, but I watched parts of a few.) Anyway I know he says his videos aren't satire but having seen a few there are some bits that are too perfect and it makes me suspicious. Also the bit with the Linkin Park music and the skateboard (after 6:50~) made me lol, even though I think he stole it from. I think he's at least partly playing things up for the camera tbh.

It's not even what he's saying in all his videos, like I've said similar stuff to some of the **** he says in the friends video before but it's like the timing of the video and stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My guitar lesson went well and I may even get other student referrals


----------



## vanilla90

I really do like Bjork.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

vanilla90 said:


> I really do like Bjork.


Her music is amazing.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Chevy396

I'm walking around in a back brace because of my dedication/addiction to the keyboard. Pretty soon we won't need keyboards anymore. Does that make my sacrifice pointless?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob

Yeh. Seems this slightly lighter batch of beard dye causes a reaction with my skin. Very itchy. Poo.

On the plus side its pointless and I can use the darker stuff, I was trying to lighten my beard to match my hair (its darker bizarrely), but it seems the just for men grey targeting stuff actually does just target the greys as its just dark with the odd bits of lighter brown. 

Trying not to itch myself now.

Been half arsed dying it for about 6 months now.

I think one of two beard experiments could occur:

1. Let it grey and see how much it's gone over the last 6 months
2. Try using womens hair dye, and dye it lighter, see what happens.

if 2 goes wrong though and I have to shave it, I don't have a backup plan other than the time machine, and that wont be finished for another month or two.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> Yeh. Seems this slightly lighter batch of beard dye causes a reaction with my skin. Very itchy. Poo.
> 
> On the plus side its pointless and I can use the darker stuff, I was trying to lighten my beard to match my hair (its darker bizarrely), but it seems the just for men grey targeting stuff actually does just target the greys as its just dark with the odd bits of lighter brown.
> 
> Trying not to itch myself now.
> 
> Been half arsed dying it for about 6 months now.
> 
> I think one of two beard experiments could occur:
> 
> 1. Let it grey and see how much it's gone over the last 6 months
> 2. Try using womens hair dye, and dye it lighter, see what happens.
> 
> if 2 goes wrong though and I have to shave it, I don't have a backup plan other than the time machine, and that wont be finished for another month or two.


My beard used to have a red tint to it, which is weird because my head is brown without any red at all.

I guess my fate is sealed because they still haven't figured out how to make a realistic red hair dye.

We can talk to an AI in our camera phones, but we can't make a hair dye that matches the color of red hair.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

That one scene in Pink Floyd's The Wall movie where the guy is just chilling in his apartment and then he hops off his chair and starts destroying everything....that's what I want to do right now.


----------



## SplendidBob

SolutionX said:


> My beard used to have a red tint to it, which is weird because my head is brown without any red at all.
> 
> I guess my fate is sealed because they still haven't figured out how to make a realistic red hair dye.
> 
> We can talk to an AI in our camera phones, but we can't make a hair dye that matches the color of red hair.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


My friend suffers a similar fate. His beard is sortof reddish brown, which he says cannot be altered. He could shave though, so there is that (I can't, because if I do i look like a henchman at best and a corpse enjoyer at worst). He has one of those tiny barely out of stubble beards anyway, so it doesn't really matter anyway.

The good thing though about a beard is, so long as you can prevent your skin from ageing (you can drastically slow it) and don't have bad hair recession, with dye you can appear much younger than you are.

I shaved mine off the Christmas before last and a whole lot of ageing had gone on underneath, which was terrifying.

Does anyone know if womens hair dye will work on beards? Obviously the assumption is that special beard dye is a scam (like special beard conditionar :lol). But meh, it might not be with beards, the hair is a lot more pubey than head hair.


----------



## Crisigv

Thinking about things that will make me cry. I should be sleeping instead.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to stay focused


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I so manic depressive, up on a high just like that and down with a bang just like that


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Someone.



Crisigv said:


> Thinking about things that will make me cry. I should be sleeping instead.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Steve French

I don't get the waitresses. Are they flirting with you for tips, to liven up their job, or are a few of them actually looking for a handy in the parking lot with any eligible bachelor with money who walks in? This latest one kept giving me the eye and throwing out innuendos, then tells me the itinerary. I know those tips just go in the pot in this country anyway. Maybe I should head er on down to the peelers on a tuesday. I try not to read anything into anything, but hell.


----------



## Steve French

I've been watching videos of old school raves. Back in the late 80s/early 90s. Making me want to buy a bit of molly and dance like a drugged up ****** to some pounding beats. If only I had a good source these days. And the music was better.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream

i love that whether pple like it or not, i spam this random thoughts thread with colorful pictures anyway


----------



## love is like a dream

in my opinion:
if it doesn't make you happy, it's not success.
a successful person is someone who can make himself happy.


who decides what success means?

by society's standards, when they say a successful businessman , it mean a man who works his *** off his whole life and makes a lot of money. to me this is plain misery. i don't want a life like that. no thing fun/joy about it. isn't happiness the ultimate purpose of our life?


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> it mean a man who works his *** off his whole life and makes a lot of money. to me this is plain misery.


btw i don't work. by the way this something random about myself, maybe meaningless but it shows how my brain works:

i have never got a driving licence. of course anyone can drive, this is not the problem, but i have no car. i have never had my own car.

if i want to , i will drive an expensive car, perhaps "very" expensive
same thing applies to the ancient low class flat that i'm living in right now.

edit: i forgot to mention in the post above that i'm definitely not successful/not happy


----------



## SFC01

CNikki said:


> I'm finding the whole concept of 'what goes around comes back around' to be true.
> 
> ...because I make sure it happens.


Feels good when that happens eh - you just have to be sure you judged the intenions of "what went around" correctly, and knowing 100% sure exactly of what was going on.

Otherwise, its possible you can end up being just nasty.


----------



## CNikki

SFC01 said:


> Feels good when that happens eh - you just have to be sure you judged the intenions of "what went around" correctly, and knowing 100% sure exactly of what was going on.
> 
> Otherwise, its possible you can end up being just nasty.


If it's been years worth of the same thing being put up with then I think it's safe to say that a few instances where the same type of treatment if not worse is given back is justifiable.


----------



## SFC01

CNikki said:


> If it's been years worth of the same thing being put up with then I think it's safe to say that a few instances where the same type of treatment if not worse is given back is justifiable.


well after a few years, you will know all you need to know and I agree with you, I would go for the worse option.

I was talking about judging too quicky and assuming things, which a fair few people do, and then taking action - to me thats just as bad as dishing it out in the first place.


----------



## Sus y

Canadian Brotha said:


> My guitar lesson went well and I may even get other student referrals


:clap :clap Nice!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hm this is pretty good. I should have checked her out before after the Grimes track.






mm was getting obvious Prince vibes but apparently he was also involved in this track's creation before he died why did I write that, of course before he died.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Coincidence said:


> i love that whether pple like it or not, i spam this random thoughts thread with colorful pictures anyway


:sigh I wish that was me holding her hand.


----------



## SFC01

Would love to see the milky way clearly, preferably in the southern hemisphere but anywhere will do - have never seen it.


----------



## mt moyt

the fact that vegetables taste bad is proof that the world was a cruel joke from the beginning


----------



## SFC01

SFC01 said:


> well after a few years, you will know all you need to know and I agree with you, I would go for the worse option.
> 
> I was talking about judging too quicky and assuming things, which a fair few people do, and then taking action - to me thats just as bad as dishing it out in the first place.


Balls, can I add this was not an issue involving me but can see how it might have sounded.

Dont know whether to laugh or cry at my stupidity - moron.


----------



## Kevin001

There is room for air but you're calling me higher.


----------



## riverbird

I have bananas that are too ripe to eat alone, so I think I obviously have to make banana bread now...



Kevin001 said:


> There is room for air but you're calling me higher.


:O:O:O


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> I don't get the waitresses. Are they flirting with you for tips, to liven up their job, or are a few of them actually looking for a handy in the parking lot with any eligible bachelor with money who walks in? This latest one kept giving me the eye and throwing out innuendos, then tells me the itinerary. I know those tips just go in the pot in this country anyway. Maybe I should head er on down to the peelers on a tuesday. I try not to read anything into anything, but hell.


Probably tips, but who cares if it makes you feel good. I mean, you have to pay for drugs and they still feel great.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> I've been watching videos of old school raves. Back in the late 80s/early 90s. Making me want to buy a bit of molly and dance like a drugged up ****** to some pounding beats. If only I had a good source these days. And the music was better.


Really, raves are dead? I'm getting old.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Omni-slash

Jesus I'm ****ed in the head.


----------



## Steve French

SolutionX said:


> Really, raves are dead? I'm getting old.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I have no doubt raves are alive and well. Well, to some degree. They have these edm festivals these days. I doubt I could find anywhere locally where people gather in some dirty warehouse and dance all night on the yokes while spinning around glowsticks though. I was just saying I lack a good other than cannabis or coke drug source these days, and I don't like the modern electronic music they play in the clubs.


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> I have no doubt raves are alive and well. Well, to some degree. They have these edm festivals these days. I doubt I could find anywhere locally where people gather in some dirty warehouse and dance all night on the yokes while spinning around glowsticks though. I was just saying I lack a good other than cannabis or coke drug source these days, and I don't like the modern electronic music they play in the clubs.


When I was in California last, I had some kids come up to me and sell me some ecstacy cut with h. I think it was called purple buddah. Anyway, if you put yourself in the right spot you can find whatever drugs you like. I would totally do some h right now just to get rid of this back pain for one night. Mmm... just thinkinking about that tiny bump I did ten years ago is making me crave that peacefull, calm, eternity.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

Jesus, Gerard Depardieu really needs to go on a diet.


----------



## Chevy396

If I die tonight, just remember that we did this for your generation, so our daughters wouldn't have to suffer like we did. I am eternally grateful for being able to be a dad.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

U.N.IT.Y. - Queen Latifa.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Quiet Storm - Mobb Deep

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I think I did heroin as a kid without knowing it. It's complicated why I feel that, but not crazy at all if you only knew...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

"Biggie Biggie can't you see?"

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Check Yo Self - Ice Cube

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

How lucky I am not to be born in 71 instead of 81.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NoLife93

Suicide


----------



## Chevy396

Google's got my back.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissyq3838

NoLife93 said:


> Suicide


no!<3


----------



## Chevy396

"I take sip of something's poisen but I hold on alright."

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Do you see her? Way back there in the way background. There she is. She's riding a bicycle across the horizon. Nearer to you, there she is again. She's standing there not doing much of anything. She's just there. Over to the left and closer still, there she is again. She's wearing a different outfit and her name has changed. There's something different about that one. She's tapdancing. Or at least she would be tapdancing if she wasn't dancing in sand. 

Up there in the sky it's her again. She has wings now and she looks maybe like a giant crow with a human head. She has a demented grin on her face, like she just might poop on your head for no reason. 

You are frustrated because you see a slightly different version of this same person everywhere you look. You scan the landscape all around you and you realize you're surrounded by thousands and thousands of her. All doing something different. All wearing different outfits. All seemingly unaware of one another. Some of them are aware of one another but don't seem to realize they're interacting with themselves. 

Is it really the same person or are you just hallucinating?


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you see her? Way back there in the way background. There she is. She's riding a bicycle across the horizon. Nearer to you, there she is again. She's standing there not doing much of anything. She's just there. Over to the left and closer still, there she is again. She's wearing a different outfit and her name has changed. There's something different about that one. She's tapdancing. Or at least she would be tapdancing if she wasn't dancing in sand.
> 
> Up there in the sky it's her again. She has wings now and she looks maybe like a giant crow with a human head. She has a demented grin on her face, like she just might poop on your head for no reason.
> 
> You are frustrated because you see a slightly different version of this same person everywhere you look. You scan the landscape all around you and you realize you're surrounded by thousands and thousands of her. All doing something different. All wearing different outfits. All seemingly unaware of one another. Some of them are aware of one another but don't seem to realize they're interacting with themselves.
> 
> Is it really the same person or are you just hallucinating?


Dan,I'm impressed. You moved me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> :O:O:O


----------



## 3stacks

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hm this is pretty good. I should have checked her out before after the Grimes track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mm was getting obvious Prince vibes but apparently he was also involved in this track's creation before he died why did I write that, of course before he died.


 Janelle monae is sooo good


----------



## harrison

Had another premonition today - I used to get them a lot more, and they would come immediately before the event, but this was a few seconds at least. Made me feel very strange. Like there was a time lapse.


----------



## harrison

Sensory overload. I walk through a particular part of the city with some of the expensive hotels I stayed in when I was high - and it starts to happen just like before. Even on the medication. The perfume from the shops nearby and the beautiful women in their fancy clothes. It all sets me off again.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Always tempting to leave this party early but I cling to the false hope that I can find someone to talk to and actually get them to stay with me. Whatever. We all gotta leave sometime.


----------



## tea111red

Even this 10 yr old boy (maybe he was older?) that solicited me tonight is a lot more well spoken than me. :no


----------



## mt moyt

this is none of my business honestly, but i really feel the markup is ridiculously high. 10x the price you bought it for?? quite annoying tbh
thats a 1000% markup


----------



## love is like a dream

the life cycle of a leaf


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


>


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## coeur_brise

I need to get fit. Instead i got fat. I never identified as fat. It was never a part of my identity however, I'm not skinny. Oh well. I'm drinking cheap blackberry vrandy. The cheapest one. I pray that this week goes by fast and well, God says I'm ****ed. Anyway, cheers to cheap liqlur.someone tell me what a malt 40 tastes like. I dont careif it's cheap, if it gets you ****ed up. Man, i need a life. Im just waiting for something to happen like I'm waiting for the bus. Ugh. I sound like a careless man.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol that cat. Maximum chill.


----------



## Steve French

coeur_brise said:


> I need to get fit. Instead i got fat. I never identified as fat. It was never a part of my identity however, I'm not skinny. Oh well. I'm drinking cheap blackberry vrandy. The cheapest one. I pray that this week goes by fast and well, God says I'm ****ed. Anyway, cheers to cheap liqlur.someone tell me what a malt 40 tastes like. I dont careif it's cheap, if it gets you ****ed up. Man, i need a life. Im just waiting for something to happen like I'm waiting for the bus. Ugh. I sound like a careless man.


I suppose it tastes like really cheap beer. Very watery, a sweetish hint of rice and corn, no hops, not much flavour. Relatively inoffensive. But then you have an alcohol aftertaste that comes along, metallic, bitter, stinging, and a bit disgusting. Does the trick though. Get one or two in ya and it's quite bearable.


----------



## discopotato

If every person I come in contact with stops asking me about my future plans and where I see myself in 10 years, that would be great.


----------



## harrison

When I was in the Salvation Army this guy asked if he could help me with the books. He turned out to be the manager so I asked if they need volunteers sometimes. I even managed to tell him I'm bipolar and actually have a criminal record for stealing - but he said it's okay. (I guess they must be deperate) Think I'll try and go in next week for a day or so.

He said his brother is also bipolar and told me a couple of stories - one time they called the cops on him as he was running around naked somewhere. They couldn't even catch him because he was very fit.  That's not bad - I haven't done that yet. (but I bet they'd catch me)


----------



## fluorish

Feeling so thankful and happy for my bf.


----------



## 65438455

Thinking "I don't know why I still try with anything in life when it gets me no where". Must be cause I'm stupid, lol


----------



## Kevin001

Am I the only one who is turning the water off?


----------



## mt moyt

im glad my knee is getting better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

How much I have to do.


----------



## coeur_brise

And I've made up my mind... I'm keeping my baby.


----------



## Steve French

I was browsing through the recommended videos, and I guess I am a pervert, because one popped up "bikini try-on!". Hmm. I give it a whirl. It's this poor quality, short video of a girl wearing a bikini, no **** eh. I check out her channel and that is all it is, bikinis, short shorts, lingerie, bit of ***-shaking in each video. She's got a nice bum and all, decent body, but not overly attractive or anything. And she has hundreds of thousands of subscribers, millions of views. By my poor calculations, this girl is making over 50k a year off this, excluding patreon and the amazon gifts. Good possibility this is in addition to a day job, or she has a significant other covering some of the expenses and a lot of that is going in the bank. Damn. If you are an even mildly attractive woman, you got yourself an ace in the hole. You gotta take care of that ****, because with a little will and a lack of shame, you can sure exploit it. Never have to work a day in your life. Them dudes are desperate these days. Straight thirsty. Like, you could get more for less quite easily. But there will always be a sucker lined up if you cast your net wide enough.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yay another mood drop day, this is getting a bit too cyclical for my tastes tbh.


----------



## Mabel Pines

splendidbob said:


> Yay another mood drop day, this is getting a bit too cyclical for my tastes tbh.


I hope you feel better, soon.


----------



## Sus y

mt moyt said:


> im glad my knee is getting better


Aww! What happened to you? :O I hope it keeps getting better, I had a knee injury and it was a real bother.


----------



## SplendidBob

Mabel Pines said:


> I hope you feel better, soon.


Thanks 

I think I have been cutting into my sleep so it could be that. Hard to know though, big transitional phase for me so I am kinda all over the place atm.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This video makes me feel weirdly happy/nostalgic






lol just remembered this clip:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

splendidbob said:


> Yay another mood drop day, this is getting a bit too cyclical for my tastes tbh.


Sorry to hear. 

Chin up mate.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm stone sober at an office karaoke outing.

I'm praying for a brain aneurysm.


----------



## SofaKing

SofaKing said:


> I'm stone sober at an office karaoke outing.
> 
> I'm praying for a brain aneurysm.


Hmmm...first anxiety attack in 25 years...yay for me.


----------



## Mabel Pines

mt moyt said:


> im glad my knee is getting better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad, too. High-five.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SofaKing said:


> Hmmm...first anxiety attack in 25 years...yay for me.


Hopefully, you never have one, again.


----------



## CNikki

It's one thing to not click with someone and have personality clashes. What I can't stand are people who think simply because of said-clash that they have the right to step on the other person(s) toes. Makes them look like the idiot.


----------



## SplendidBob

About time I went to bed before I get a warning.

For the record, since everyone is insterested, my current avatar isn't just a roll, its this roll:

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/293880056



> Product Description
> A pretzel roll with beef pastrami, cabbage, carrot and onion in a cider vinegar dressing, gherkins with sugar and sweetener, Emmental medium fat hard cheese and rocket with a mayonnaise dressing.
> Deli classic Reuben pretzel roll.


It costs £3.50 though. Was popping up for like £1 when it was first released because of the whacky ingredients, but then people discovered it was delicious


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Hmmm...first anxiety attack in 25 years...yay for me.


Sucks that it had to be karaoke. Sorry you were anxious.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Steve French said:


> I was browsing through the recommended videos, and I guess I am a pervert, because one popped up "bikini try-on!". Hmm. I give it a whirl. It's this poor quality, short video of a girl wearing a bikini, no **** eh. I check out her channel and that is all it is, bikinis, short shorts, lingerie, bit of ***-shaking in each video. She's got a nice bum and all, decent body, but not overly attractive or anything. And she has hundreds of thousands of subscribers, millions of views. By my poor calculations, this girl is making over 50k a year off this, excluding patreon and the amazon gifts. Good possibility this is in addition to a day job, or she has a significant other covering some of the expenses and a lot of that is going in the bank. Damn. If you are an even mildly attractive woman, you got yourself an ace in the hole. You gotta take care of that ****, because with a little will and a lack of shame, you can sure exploit it. Never have to work a day in your life. Them dudes are desperate these days. Straight thirsty. Like, you could get more for less quite easily. But there will always be a sucker lined up if you cast your net wide enough.


Most people are complete idiots these days, what do you honestly expect? :lol


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Sucks that it had to be karaoke. Sorry you were anxious.


Thanks. My first and likely last experience. For me, it was awful...and sad to think I'll need alcohol to tolerate if not actually participate.

I couldn't even sing along with everyone.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Butterflies in my stomach again... :sigh


----------



## Rains

Food.


----------



## chrissyq3838

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Butterflies in my stomach again...


who gave you butterflies??


----------



## Mabel Pines

chrissyq3838 said:


> who gave you butterflies??


I think that he is talking about the crunchy kind. The ones that you could just pluck out of the air and munch on.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Thanks. My first and likely last experience. For me, it was awful...and sad to think I'll need alcohol to tolerate if not actually participate.
> 
> I couldn't even sing along with everyone.


I've been once, didn't sing either. I love to sing, but I don't have a singing voice.


----------



## mt moyt

Sus y said:


> Aww! What happened to you? :O I hope it keeps getting better, I had a knee injury and it was a real bother.


Thank you ! i think its called runner's knee, which is strange because i don't run. it took a while but i hope itll heal soon


----------



## Sus y

mt moyt said:


> Thank you ! i think its called runner's knee, which is strange because i don't run. it took a while but i hope itll heal soon


Are you into any other sports?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Mabel Pines said:


> I think that he is talking about the crunchy kind. The ones that you could just pluck out of the air and munch on.


No, the other kind of butterflies.


----------



## mt moyt

Sus y said:


> Are you into any other sports?


i was playing a bit of basketball during that time, so that could be the reason, although i was mostly practicing free throws lol. annoying cause i was trying to get better at basketball :eyes


----------



## love is like a dream

responsibility in the eyes/body language of the mother cat says a lot. and that's one cute kitten. :nerd:


----------



## komorikun

Why is my sister walking her dog and going to Rite-Aid at midnight?


----------



## Winds

Damn you really do love to argue.


----------



## 3stacks

Adam you're trying too hard also wtf did I just witness


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Why is my sister walking her dog and going to Rite-Aid at midnight?


 Is she on any meds?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is she on any meds?


I don't know. She's been doing this since she moved to Manhattan. She's finally found some sort of job and claims she is very busy. Like she had to do the laundry today after work. And she is also looking into moving. But still why would you need to walk your dog at midnight and go to a drugstore if you have to wake up at 7am the next day?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Man my moods are a fast paced pendulum currently


----------



## Blue Dino

Five sorority girls went on a road trip for spring break and died in a car crash. I guess they are from this region and the news here has been covering on this a lot. But all of the articles I came across, they are just saying this pretty blonde girl, aspiring actress and part time model are one of 5 that died in the car accident. The articles all focus on her life, her goals, her background and her aspirations. And then countless slideshows of her photos. And the 4 other girls are not mentioned at all, not a blurb. The article then links to a Go Fund Me page for her family to set up a memorial for their daughter. She came from an ultra wealthy family it seems like. They have already raised 6X more than the targeted amount. 

It's tragic she died, but I thought it's a bit messed up they do not mention at all the other girls.


----------



## euphoria04

Too often I waffle between justifying why I cut someone out of my life, and wondering whether I was too rash/insensitive/sensitive in doing so. I wish I had more conviction behind my actions.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Kill me, I'm not looking forward to this whole weekend bar Sunday... maybe.. Oh and then the following week as well ughhh. Sigh, why do I torture myself? It all may amount to nothing in the end because of my position. Oh, I know.. maybe public embarrassment? Everything is so g-greattt... :serious:


----------



## love is like a dream

d
r
a
w
i
n
g

o
n

t
h
e

s
a
n
d 

:heart


----------



## Kevin001

Shot and killed on facebook live eek.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yep, so still have a savage office / workplace phobia. About 75% towards a full on panic attack, haven't felt anything like that for a long ****ing time. Managed about 45 minutes, wasn't dissipating, had to leave. 

Total life destroyer. Not enough time left in therapy to treat.

In before "you can't have a phobia of that".


----------



## SplendidBob

All a reminder of just how ****ed up I still am.


----------



## GeomTech

Been having really mundane dreams. However, they're slightly better in visual resolution; a bit clearer.


----------



## SplendidBob

And the worst part of all of that is nobody else getting it. It's like seeing people just wandering around amongst lions ripping people to shreds and not caring. "Why aren't you bothered by this?". Yet, also knowing that its actually _you_ that for some reason has this bizarre phobia, and that it has totally ****ed your life, that everyone you tell it to will either think you are lying or just completely insane.

It doesn't even stop at the phobia of the either, because on top of that there is the social phobia (interacting with people, which i actually managed somewhat despite the panic), trying to get a set up that doesn't damage my neck (and failing) which just draws more attention to me, and trying to concentrate on whatever task is at hand when my brain is just firing anxiety at me (flee flee) and getting nowhere.

The prospect in the future of actually doing what someone is employing me to do amidst that level of fear is impossible. My brain is infinitely adaptable in its capacity to extend this to new scenarios as well, so anything new, and boom, phobia, panic.

That and how weak it makes me feel. So weak.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> And the worst part of all of that is nobody else getting it. It's like seeing people just wandering around amongst lions ripping people to shreds and not caring. "Why aren't you bothered by this?". Yet, also knowing that its actually _you_ that for some reason has this bizarre phobia, and that it has totally ****ed your life, that everyone you tell it to will either think you are lying or just completely insane.
> 
> It doesn't even stop at the phobia of the either, because on top of that there is the social phobia (interacting with people, which i actually managed somewhat despite the panic), trying to get a set up that doesn't damage my neck (and failing) which just draws more attention to me, and trying to concentrate on whatever task is at hand when my brain is just firing anxiety at me (flee flee) and getting nowhere.
> 
> The prospect in the future of actually doing what someone is employing me to do amidst that level of fear is impossible. My brain is infinitely adaptable in its capacity to extend this to new scenarios as well, so anything new, and boom, phobia, panic.
> 
> That and how weak it makes me feel. So weak.


Yes it's one of the least understood fears I've noticed, even among anxiety sufferers.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yes it's one of the least understood things I've noticed, even among anxiety sufferers.


I am reluctant to even mention it here, or to anyone, because of the responses I have received.

But its just like any irrational phobia I suppose, if the other people don't have it they think its stupid. In this case though, you will just get labelled as lazy, or a slacker or something.

There is a glint of hope here though. My contact at the office is lovely, I think she does understand, and I think there will be the possibility of me literally using that office as an exposure venue, to gradually get used to it.

I don't know if it will work for all such work environments though. My brain is such an utter **** that if I got past this (which presumably I will), when I stepped into a classroom (if I go the teaching route), it will be all refreshed and renewed there as well.

Its all just so ****ing exhausting. Having the anxiety woven into you so deep in so many areas, that when you think you are almost at the point you can have a life, it just kicks you in the balls again.

"No Bob, you aren't done with me yet, not by a long shot".

On the positive side, I handled it about as well as I could. Continued chatting, made an excuse for my exit, said goodbye, spoke to the people at the desk, then left the building and started slightly freaking out.


----------



## CNikki

One of those days where I wish to just curl up in my bed and never come out. Trying hard to not get to that point but days like today make it very difficult for me.


----------



## SplendidBob

Oh well, better go to the gym, hours treadmill walking in the flimsy attempt to fix my neck (because not being able to use standard office equipment like chairs sure as **** isn't helping things).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Its getting warmer, but they sai we should have snow this weekend. Mother nature, mother of trolls.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> I am reluctant to even mention it here, or to anyone, because of the responses I have received.
> 
> But its just like any irrational phobia I suppose, if the other people don't have it they think its stupid. In this case though, you will just get labelled as lazy, or a slacker or something.
> 
> There is a glint of hope here though. My contact at the office is lovely, I think she does understand, and I think there will be the possibility of me literally using that office as an exposure venue, to gradually get used to it.
> 
> I don't know if it will work for all such work environments though. My brain is such an utter **** that if I got past this (which presumably I will), when I stepped into a classroom (if I go the teaching route), it will be all refreshed and renewed there as well.
> 
> Its all just so ****ing exhausting. Having the anxiety woven into you so deep in so many areas, that when you think you are almost at the point you can have a life, it just kicks you in the balls again.
> 
> "No Bob, you aren't done with me yet, not by a long shot".
> 
> On the positive side, I handled it about as well as I could. Continued chatting, made an excuse for my exit, said goodbye, spoke to the people at the desk, then left the building and started slightly freaking out.


Yeah I don't talk about stuff like that here. Well there's a lot of stuff I don't talk about here.

That's good about your contact and at least you're trying I don't think anyone could reasonably criticise you for that (I know they will, sometimes, because people are *******s but yeah.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel like a bill collector constantly asking my bro when he’ll pay me back but it’s already 2 weeks past when he said he would and I’ve got bills I need to pay


----------



## Sus y

Wondering if I should cut my hair again, it's about my neck now, but I mean, shorter. I don't know. :blank


----------



## 3stacks

Sus y said:


> Wondering if I should cut my hair again, it's about my neck now, but I mean, shorter. I don't know. :blank


Go Bald :grin2:


----------



## Sus y

3stacks said:


> Go Bald :grin2:


Errr never, that doesn't suit me as much as it does to Britney Spears.


----------



## funnynihilist

Another weekend


----------



## 3stacks

Sus y said:


> Errr never, that doesn't suit me as much as it does to Britney Spears.


Haha I'm sure you would look great.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I don't talk about stuff like that here. Well there's a lot of stuff I don't talk about here.
> 
> That's good about your contact and at least you're trying I don't think anyone could reasonably criticise you for that (I know they will, sometimes, because people are *******s but yeah.)


I think this is actually the best (and only) opportunity I will get to fix this. All I have to do is compose an email next week explaining fully the situation and what I have been doing re exposure exercises, and I think she will totally get behind me and help me out.

Again though, it ****ing sucks that therapy is ending lol.

My job now, is to not go totally insane, black and white thinking and self destructive and ruin all of the progress I have made.

Thanks for replying btw Persephone, I wasn't expecting anyone too (but you obv experience the same thing).


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

splendidbob said:


> And the worst part of all of that is nobody else getting it. It's like seeing people just wandering around amongst lions ripping people to shreds and not caring. "Why aren't you bothered by this?". Yet, also knowing that its actually _you_ that for some reason has this bizarre phobia, and that it has totally ****ed your life, that everyone you tell it to will either think you are lying or just completely insane.
> 
> It doesn't even stop at the phobia of the either, because on top of that there is the social phobia (interacting with people, which i actually managed somewhat despite the panic), trying to get a set up that doesn't damage my neck (and failing) which just draws more attention to me, and trying to concentrate on whatever task is at hand when my brain is just firing anxiety at me (flee flee) and getting nowhere.
> 
> The prospect in the future of actually doing what someone is employing me to do amidst that level of fear is impossible. My brain is infinitely adaptable in its capacity to extend this to new scenarios as well, so anything new, and boom, phobia, panic.
> 
> That and how weak it makes me feel. So weak.


Can relate mate. I had it to the point of dropping things. Exposure to different situations with good outcomes helped me to manage it better.

I noticed it got worse when didn't socialize much and avoiding didn't help.

I actually went to a doctor for one panic attack. I realized as long as I reduce stress, exposure therapy with lovely people, I seem to be ok.

One thing I would get checked is the thyroid. Make sure it isn't a cause.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> I think this is actually the best (and only) opportunity I will get to fix this. All I have to do is compose an email next week explaining fully the situation and what I have been doing re exposure exercises, and I think she will totally get behind me and help me out.
> 
> Again though, it ****ing sucks that therapy is ending lol.
> 
> My job now, is to not go totally insane, black and white thinking and self destructive and ruin all of the progress I have made.
> 
> Thanks for replying btw Persephone, I wasn't expecting anyone too (but you obv experience the same thing).


I can also relate to what you've said Bob.

I think it's great you've had the courage to tell someone at that place about your fears. I don't think I ever did that. I've told people more recently about the bipolar but talking about anxiety and fear is harder, and without being sexist about it - perhaps worse for a man. We're not expected to acknowledge that we're afraid, let alone say it out loud.

I also relate to the bit about people thinking it's just slacking or laziness. My oldest friend (I've known him since I was 8 years old and we were like brothers), told me one time ages ago that he thought I used it as a "cop out." People that haven't experienced this have absolutely no understanding of how crippling it can be.

I hope it works out for you Bob - but if it gets a bit much for you try not to worry too much. You can always try again later if necessary.


----------



## SplendidBob

thanks @harrison I appreciate it


----------



## HappyBear23

I Constantly Wonder Wtf I'm doing with my life ._.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, I decided since I have a bit of money saved up, I'll get this tattoo tonight. 
It would also be something I could talk about with people to make a conversation starter. Killing two birds with one stone. God, that's such a messed up phrase but it makes sense cause that's the point. It'll be nice for a change.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Ever since I came back, I have been running into her. For 3 days straight now lol. It is very awkward. I hate situations of having to mutually give cold shoulders. While our dogs still adore each other. I can tell her dog is trying to bark to my dog -I know my master hates your master, but can we still be friends?- 

But I am not sure if she will be moving any time soon. Given what a wreck her life seems to be. 10am in the morning and she almost finished an entire bottle of red wine in public. Lol.


----------



## komorikun

Who sneezes and then says "*Bless me*" to themselves? WTF!? :sus

The new coworker does this.


----------



## harrison

I'm thinking of starting my own meetup. I used to go to one a few years ago but it's different now and run by someone else. A lady has one pretty much exactly like what I was thinking of but I don't know yet if she wants any help with it. They don't seem to be very active.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Crisigv

I wish I had someone I could trust with my feelings.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm done getting my tattoo. Can't believe I did it. I can cross that off my bucket list.


----------



## SilentLyric

life is hard, man.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Why dont i get to be happy why why whyyyyyy??????


----------



## justforthrill

chrissyq3838 said:


> Why dont i get to be happy why why whyyyyyy??????


Take it easy honey. There are steps to this game here. Believe in yourself first


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Who knows how many people have and will see that and yet it seems like a message written just for me...


----------



## love is like a dream

i'm not a fan of her as a singer in the least (i don't know about english music in general), but madonna is a living legend that history should remember as a beauty icon.

go to google images, type: (madonna 80's), you will see a mix of beauty/creativity.






this is not her best photo, but i chose her in this photoshoot because.. look at those arms lmao. i just noticed she is one "hairy" woman who wasn't afraid to embrace her body hairy and still definitely feminine/beautiful.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder how weird people would think I am if they knew I've been living in this $1,300 a month apartment for 7 months now and still have no furniture. Only an inch thick futon on the floor and a small $5 coffee table.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

karenw said:


> Good God do you study everyone or do your work?


Reminds me of this -






:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

karenw said:


> Ive got no time or patience for that.


It is ok.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There is a plant in my bathroom that seems to have, overnight, grown these two long vines that are now stretching from the window cill over the bath and towards the door. I assume it's just been moved or something and I didn't pay attention to where they were before but it's weird. 

I know some plants do things like that. There are some in the garden like that when they grow enough they move at different times and stretch towards things, but the bathroom one is this small plant in a pot, and ir's never done that before.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> There is a plant in my bathroom that seems to have, overnight, grown these *two long vines *that are now stretching from the window cill over the bath and *towards the door*. I assume it's just been moved or something and I didn't pay attention to where they were before but it's weird.
> 
> I know some plants do things like that. There are some in the garden like that when they grow enough they move at different times and stretch towards things, but the bathroom one is this small plant in a pot, and ir's never done that before.


Well I think it's pretty obvious what's going on here. Now you can either keep fooling yourself with those excuses, OR you can kill it right now(if it hasn't already escaped) before it devours you and everyone in your neighborhood.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

geraltofrivia said:


> Well I think it's pretty obvious what's going on here. Now you can either keep fooling yourself with those excuses, OR you can kill it right now(if it hasn't already escaped) before it devours you and everyone in your neighborhood.


:lol it's not my plant. I'll ask my plant wizard mum about it later I guess. If I'm suddenly absent from SAS for a long period you can assume the plant ate me.


----------



## Blue Dino

Persephone The Dread said:


> There is a plant in my bathroom that seems to have, overnight, grown these two long vines that are now stretching from the window cill over the bath and towards the door. I assume it's just been moved or something and I didn't pay attention to where they were before but it's weird.
> 
> I know some plants do things like that. There are some in the garden like that when they grow enough they move at different times and stretch towards things, but the bathroom one is this small plant in a pot, and ir's never done that before.


You should consider renaming yourself to Poisonphone The Ivy.


----------



## tea111red

lol, I can't compete w/ other women....feel like I should just stay isolated.


----------



## SplendidBob

I don't really like low openness people. When it becomes clear that is who you are dealing with, then what's the point?


----------



## Kevin001

I swear I get sick monthly these days.


----------



## EBecca

Kevin001 said:


> I swear I get sick monthly these days.


you're sick again? :O
:hug


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> I swear I get sick monthly these days.


Gotta wash them hands, boi.


----------



## Kevin001

EBecca said:


> you're sick again? :O
> :hug


Yep :serious:



Karsten said:


> Gotta wash them hands, boi.


I wash my hands like 10x a day :frown2:


----------



## Crisigv

Major ice storm expected today and tomorrow. I have to drive a bit after work and it'll probably be slippery. I could die today, hopefully I do.


----------



## tea111red

https://nz.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20180413025452AAK5RhB

lol


----------



## tea111red

Damn, I laughed for 5 min at that one, lol. :stu


----------



## gnomealone

EDIT: In future, if you want a mod to contact you about anything, please post this video.


----------



## Chevy396

gnomealone said:


> EDIT: In future, if you want a mod to contact you about anything, please post this video.


When I was little I remember my uncle having one of those in his beefed up classic pickup. I thought it was the coolest thing in the world.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I slept all day yesterday and last night from my back pain meds. I wouldn't mind being put in a coma for another ten years, as long as I had a good morphine drip going. That way when I wake up maybe the world will be a better place to live in.

Only problem is how badly your body wastes away and your health deteriorates if you did that. I used painkillers + Valium for a few years and even that made me have a stroke and a weak back when I came out of it too quickly.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Blue Dino said:


> You should consider renaming yourself to Poisonphone The Ivy.


lol think that will mess people's pronunciation up even more like it should be poison pho-nee but would just be like poison-phone

also update @geraltofrivia the vines have gone RIP world. (Think my mum cut them.)


----------



## SFC01

SolutionX said:


> I slept all day yesterday and last night from my back pain meds. I wouldn't mind being put in a coma for another ten years, as long as I had a good morphine drip going. That way when I wake up maybe the world will be a better place to live in.
> 
> Only problem is how badly your body wastes away and your health deteriorates if you did that. I used painkillers + Valium for a few years and even that made me have a stroke and a weak back when I came out of it too quickly.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I was on a morphine drip in hospital after an elbow operation and the nurses had to keep coming in to remind me to breathe. Completely out of it and I was pressing all sorts of buttons or anything that looked like buttons.

I felt like **** the next day and when I left the hospital, I had to get to get my dad to wheelchair me out of the place as I was struggling not to fall over !! Should have seen his face haha, for once though I wasn't trying to wind him up. Looking back, I should have made him carry me into the car.

The pain when the morphine ran out - jeez.


----------



## Kevin001

Called out from work and going to the doctor soon ugh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol think that will mess people's pronunciation up even more like it should be poison pho-nee but would just be like poison-phone


I usually pronounce Persephone like telephone. :duck

(Perse-pho-nee does sound much more elegant, it's just harder to pronounce)



> the vines have gone RIP world


FML



> Think my mum cut them


Yeah keep telling yourself that.


----------



## mt moyt

i wonder what kind of mind sets people had in the past where people fought with swords and calvary and archers. With two armies facing off against each other, anyone in the front lines would almost certainly die. How are they able to be brave enough to stand there and march towards death?


----------



## Ominous Indeed

mt moyt said:


> i wonder what kind of mind sets people had in the past where people fought with swords and calvary and archers. With two armies facing off against each other, anyone in the front lines would almost certainly die. How are they able to be brave enough to stand there and march towards death?


A religious or other cultural motivator to die or die in war.

Why do some Muslims willingly blow themselves up around other people taking countless lives with them? Because of belief in a plausible (as plausible as plausible goes anyway) interpretation of religious scripture they were taught since they were young.


----------



## mt moyt

Ominous Indeed said:


> A religious or other cultural motivator to die or die in war.
> 
> Why do some Muslims willingly blow themselves up around other people taking countless lives with them? Because of belief in a plausible (as plausible as plausible goes anyway) interpretation of religious scripture they were taught since they were young.


yeah that would be one of the main reasons.
its weird to think about it, like how different humans back then would be compared to now. almost like a different species

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

mt moyt said:


> i wonder what kind of mind sets people had in the past where people fought with swords and calvary and archers. With two armies facing off against each other, anyone in the front lines would almost certainly die. How are they able to be brave enough to stand there and march towards death?


Fighting for their country or a common cause (freedom).

What movies show vs actual battle were different. In real life it was very all over the place. Not as organized as most would think and made many mistakes.

The Romans were some of the best, using shields to protect from archers, making forts from wood, very organized, etc. Castles were to protect from fire, the next step from wood.

The British monarchy, descendants from the French monarchy (who are descendants of Rome) are some of the descendants of the Roman empire.


----------



## Chevy396

SFC01 said:


> I was on a morphine drip in hospital after an elbow operation and the nurses had to keep coming in to remind me to breathe. Completely out of it and I was pressing all sorts of buttons or anything that looked like buttons.
> 
> I felt like **** the next day and when I left the hospital, I had to get to get my dad to wheelchair me out of the place as I was struggling not to fall over !! Should have seen his face haha, for once though I wasn't trying to wind him up. Looking back, I should have made him carry me into the car.
> 
> The pain when the morphine ran out - jeez.


I kind of wish morphine still had that effect on me. I have a pretty high tolerance so all it did was make me doze off.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbird

I'm going to finish writing this novella today if it kills me.


----------



## birddookie

Crisigv said:


> Major ice storm expected today and tomorrow. I have to drive a bit after work and it'll probably be slippery. I could die today, hopefully I do.


Thinking that ice storm skips town, so you have a safe trip home.



Kevin001 said:


> Called out from work and going to the doctor soon ugh.


Hope it's nothing bad, and you get well soon.

Thinking and hoping for a safe flight home. Have possible thunderstorms on the last flight to Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh **** this juice is good (apple + raspberry + rhubarb.) But it's limited edition so it will probably disappear at some point because this isn't Japan and creating new flavours doesn't work because British (Western probably,) people are boring with this kind of thing noooo.


----------



## Kevin001

birddookie said:


> Hope it's nothing bad, and you get well soon.


Thanks not sure what is wrong just resting now.



karenw said:


> I
> 
> Is that your work mug? . Someone at mine has got a massive capital letter for her name on her mug, strangely enough I forget which is hers.


No I don't have an office job lol.


----------



## MonkeyMan213

I wish firefox didn't make my laptop get so hot by wasting so much memory.


----------



## Wren611

I was in a bad mood yesterday and was abrupt with some people on here. If any of them read this, I'm sorry for being a **** to you.


----------



## SplendidBob

Wren611 said:


> I was in a bad mood yesterday and was abrupt with some people on here. If any of them read this, I'm sorry for being a **** to you.


Going to make a similar apology, and one for all future instances where I am rude for every other day into the future forever.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> lol, I can't compete w/ other women....feel like I should just stay isolated.


:hug

Don't need to, as are uniquely awesome. 



Crisigv said:


> Major ice storm expected today and tomorrow. I have to drive a bit after work and it'll probably be slippery. I could die today, hopefully I do.


Please no. 

Stay safe. :hug


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Just ate some bananas in corn flakes cereal. Makes me want to eat bananas and milk together without the cereal. And I ate a ham and lettuce sandwich with pepper seasoning the other day. This should be my diet along with yogurt. I'm craving another one of those sandwiches. Pepper makes everything more flavorful. I need to think of some other delicious and healthy things to eat.


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Just ate some bananas in corn flakes cereal. Makes me want to eat bananas and milk together without the cereal. And I ate a ham and lettuce sandwich with pepper seasoning the other day. This should be my diet along with yogurt. I'm craving another one of those sandwiches. Pepper makes everything more flavorful. I need to think of some other delicious and healthy things to eat.


I'm thinking I sent you four replies. :lol


----------



## Chevy396

I may be the only person with a broken back whose doctor can't even prescribe narcotics. FML.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines

splendidbob said:


> Going to make a similar apology, and one for all future instances where I am rude for every other day into the future forever.


You have never seemed rude to me. So, no apologies necessary towards me. I have never stopped thinking that you were an awesome poster at any point in time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Clearly this is witchcraft.

Interestingly (or not) I was minorly obsessed with Chopin when I was younger and started teaching myself piano because I hoped to be able to play like this some day. Don't think I ever got past Jingle Bells.


----------



## blue2

LOL piano is a funny word :teeth


----------



## Arbre

Persephone The Dread said:


>


She's a great pianist. I like these:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> Clearly this is witchcraft.
> 
> Interestingly (or not) I was minorly obsessed with Chopin when I was younger and started teaching myself piano because I hoped to be able to play like this some day. Don't think I ever got past Jingle Bells.


It is very impressive.

My friend linked me that video because he plays the piano. He mentioned that he learnt to play another piece by Chopin when he was young but this made him look bad.

I used to sometimes mess around on my keyboards playing things and also learnt some things in school music lessons in secondary school, but never seriously attempted to learn. Also after school as a child I would go to the school my mum worked at for a few hours until she'd finished, and there was a piano in the hall so I'd sometimes mess around with it, but at one point the music teacher there told me that I should either play something properly or stop because it was annoying her. :')

@Arbre

I find in those videos I'm almost distracted by her hand movements, still sounds good though but it's like her fingers have been posessed and/or sped up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

She’s giving me a taste of my own medicine...and I’ve gotta admit it’s working a bit...ain’t that a *****!


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> after school as a child I would go to the school my mum worked at for a few hours until she'd finished, and there was a piano in the hall so I'd sometimes mess around with it, but at one point *the music teacher there told me that I should either play something properly or stop because it was annoying her*. :')
> 
> I find in those videos I'm almost distracted by her hand movements, still sounds good though but it's like her fingers have been posessed and/or sped up.


Man, did she ever pick the wrong line of work.

And yeah, those finger movements are almost unbelievable. I'm impressed if I can type 25 words a minute.


----------



## gunner21

Just have been coming to the realization about how truly unattractive I am. I used to think I was average, but I don't think that's the case anymore. I'm well below average. I guess it's something I'll have to come to terms with. Online dating reinforces this realization pretty firmly.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> :hug
> 
> Don't need to, as are uniquely awesome.


I don't have any real evidence of this.


----------



## Crisigv

I thought writing down your thoughts and feelings was supposed to help you feel better. It's not helping me at all. If anything, it's just an excuse to use my journals. Maybe I'm too depressed for anything to work.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I don't have any real evidence of this.


Because haven't encountered him "yet". 

Uniquely awesome to the man that will love you, whoever he is.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I thought writing down your thoughts and feelings was supposed to help you feel better. It's not helping me at all. If anything, it's just an excuse to use my journals. Maybe I'm too depressed for anything to work.


Write it down and then deal to the issues that are troubling you if you can. From what I understand, a diary is more of a record of those achievements.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Because haven't encountered him "yet".
> 
> Uniquely awesome to the man that will love you, whoever he is.


Hard to imagine anyone feeling that way about me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Hard to imagine anyone feeling that way about me.


You are loveable, no need to worry about that.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> You are loveable, no need to worry about that.


Never heard it from any men irl.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Never heard it from any men irl.


Hopefully you will.


----------



## firestar

Idle googling this morning revealed that my cat might be a Siberian cat mix, rather than a Maine **** mix like I thought. Siberian mix fits him better due to the shape and color of his eyes and the fact that Siberians have long hind legs compared to their forelegs. 

I know the breed doesn't really matter, but I was curious if he fit into one of the profiles more than the others.


----------



## SplendidBob

Every morning this mood. Ugh.


----------



## SFC01

splendidbob said:


> Every morning this mood. Ugh.


coffee, meditation, exercise, shower


----------



## SplendidBob

SFC01 said:


> coffee, meditation, exercise, shower


Done the coffee, pass on the meditation, will shower then go to the gym then come back and shower.

Half of the problem is the stuff I end up binging on at night gives me a gut ache when I wake up. I feel like I need to poo out hundreds of days worth of poo but my body isn't complying.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is better than the Man's not hot meme part.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was wondering like how many of these people know what a twink is, like some of the older probably straight guys he asked. And then did he really just randomly run into Janeane Garofalo while wandering around NY? Wtf.


----------



## SplendidBob

This mood variation is just getting ridiculous now. I think something else / another diagnosis is going on.

I mean, maybe its just the AvPD stuff, things I desperately want but cant get, totally unfulfilled life in *every* possible way kinda deal though, but its just like, boom wake up mood tanked, next day boom, mood great.

My mood is always like **** on Sundays though, always.


----------



## Chevy396

I would really like to develop an AI algorithm for a home security cam that decects any strange behavior and records it or sends it to your phone.

I know it's possible because Google already has a smart camera that decides when to take pictures for you. I just don't know if I can write something this complex on my own.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob

So ****ed. No way I am going to be able to go to that course on Tuesday. Going to panic almost certainly after the office panic of the other day, and even using the stuff i need to use so my neck doesnt hurt is going to draw attention i cant handle atm.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> So ****ed. No way I am going to be able to go to that course on Tuesday. Going to panic almost certainly after the office panic of the other day, and even using the stuff i need to use so my neck doesnt hurt is going to draw attention i cant handle atm.


Can you tell them you're on prescription painkillers for your neck? Lots of people get loopy from pain meds sometimes.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

I heard a loud noise coming from near my front door. Looked through the peep hole and saw the landlord. Think he is replacing the fire extinguishers. There are like 5 or 6 of them in this small apartment building (only 8 units). I remember when I moved in, he also changed the batteries on the smoke detector in my apartment. And there is fire alarm speaker thingie in the hallways.

The landlord is sure worried about fire and water damage, that's for sure. Have to protect his *investment*. Doesn't give a flying crap about anything else though. Refrigerator, stove, kitchen cabinets, bathroom cabinet are all from the 1980s. Even the blinds in one of my windows is from the '80s. Window frames are all made of metal and sweat (condensation) constantly half the year. I hate to know how old the carpet is. Borderline slumlord.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol what an idiot. But then her username was Lana fanfiction.

I actually like some of Lana's music but as aptly put I wouldn't sit here and say it's anywhere near as good as Kate Bush or Bjork's work and both are very archetypically 'feminine' in their work if you could say anyone is. Also Janelle Monae is, but I get somewhat where she's coming from since she's got also got this queer thing going on but it's still reaching (and apparently she wants to label anyone with attitude as masc which is LOL but k.)

I mean I'm dying at 'one of the boys' cause like:






Also that Misfits tweet is funny because Misfits basically created horrorpunk.


----------



## 3stacks

Hmm to go tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## Chevy396

I think my only religion is that this is my reality/consciousness and I'll find a way to do whatever I feel like with it, even if it kills me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob

Hopefully I deleted that before anyone actually read it .


----------



## komorikun

Oh no. The crow is out there waiting for food. I haven't even been putting food out every day. Only occasionally.


----------



## SplendidBob

komorikun said:


> Oh no. The crow is out there waiting for food. I haven't even been putting food out every day. Only occasionally.


Is that bad? Don't you like crows? (I love them).


----------



## Chevy396

This one?






Better behave...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

splendidbob said:


> Is that bad? Don't you like crows? (I love them).


They're alright. Seem pretty intelligent. I just don't want a crow relying on me for food. I can't put out food every day, otherwise I might get in trouble with my neighbors since birds crap a lot. There is a balcony directly below my balcony.

The reason why I put out the food originally was to entertain my neighbors' cats when they look out the window (3 different apartments).


----------



## firestar

Cat has almost mastered lie down. Next I'm going to teach him how to roll over. 

I couldn't get him to jump through a hoop, but he's picking up traditional dog tricks nicely.


----------



## chrissyq3838

3stacks said:


> Hmm to go tomorrow or tuesday.


do you mean to kill yourself? Dont do it


----------



## fishstew




----------



## SplendidBob

komorikun said:


> They're alright. Seem pretty intelligent. I just don't want a crow relying on me for food. I can't put out food every day, otherwise I might get in trouble with my neighbors since birds crap a lot. There is a balcony directly below my balcony.
> 
> The reason why I put out the food originally was to entertain my neighbors' cats when they look out the window (3 different apartments).


Very intelligent. Amazing brains considering how small the are.

This clip always amuses me






I think your crow won't become reliant, or need your food (too resourceful). I would see if you can get it to trust you and try to get closer to it, like a little crowish friend . Or make it work for the food somehow, see how smart it is .


----------



## chrissyq3838

fishstew said:


>


haha &#128578;


----------



## fishstew

chrissyq3838 said:


> haha


I bet you would like to know how I did that?


----------



## 3stacks

chrissyq3838 said:


> do you mean to kill yourself? Dont do it


Oh god sorry I was thinking about something else. I should have worded that differently I apologise.


----------



## Chevy396

It feels weird to see a show about the 90's on the history channel.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist

RIP Art Bell, you were a cool guy!


----------



## unsocial lego

I paid for a guitar on amazon. It was a sketchy listing but I wanted it. I looked if they were sold anywhere else and found sketchier websites so I bought it on amazon. I wonder what I'm going to get. I really hope it's actually the one listed and not a mistake. The seller had a 90% positive rating so who knows.


----------



## Blue Dino

Any thing short of 100% of her expectations, even the small irrelevant things, I am doused with a tsunami of contempt and passive aggression. It gets harder when I know she's just purposely looking for an excuse to do it, maybe it's her way to unleash her pent up frustrations and anger. Of course if you're an emotionally weak and grump person, you thrive and enjoy unleashing your frustrations on people you deem are subservient to you.


----------



## Chevy396

Why do SUV's seem to keep getting uglier. I like a lot of modern car designs, but something is off with these micro engine minivans posing as SUV's.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471

unsocial lego said:


> I paid for a guitar on amazon. It was a sketchy listing but I wanted it. I looked if they were sold anywhere else and found sketchier websites so I bought it on amazon. I wonder what I'm going to get. I really hope it's actually the one listed and not a mistake. The seller had a 90% positive rating so who knows.


Ehh, as long as they have a 90 or above percentage rating, in my experience they've all been pretty great results. Did you look at any seller feedback or commentary from people who've purchased from them before? I also look for that too, because people will tell you their experience buying from them.


----------



## Blue Dino

I keep reading and hearing about Carrie Underwood's impressive and inspirational first performance back from a horrific life-changing accident. I thought she was in a horrific car accident or some sort of dangerous accident. I looked it up, to learn the accident was... she slipped on her front steps, broke one of her wrist and badly scratched her face. :no

People's obsession, over sympathy with celebrities are just insane and laughable.



SolutionX said:


> Why do SUV's seem to keep getting uglier. I like a lot of modern car designs, but something is off with these micro engine minivans posing as SUV's.


I notice that too. My guess is because Minivans are consider not hip and not cool, means you're acceptance of being a soccer mom or dad, past the hip phase of life. Car makers want to market something to make consumer feel good and confident for buying them. So they turn Minivans and disguise them into hip sporty hatchbacks and SUV things. That's my two cents. :stu


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Blue Dino said:


> People's obsession, over sympathy with celebrities are just insane and laughable.


I completely agree with this. I would even go so far as to call it pathetic.

Because lets be honest, it kind of is.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It looks like January outside. :bah


----------



## unsocial lego

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Ehh, as long as they have a 90 or above percentage rating, in my experience they've all been pretty great results. Did you look at any seller feedback or commentary from people who've purchased from them before? I also look for that too, because people will tell you their experience buying from them.


Yeah most of the feedback is positive. I decided to check their website and it says they have the one I want in stock just the listing was a little weird on amazon. I'll see how it goes


----------



## Chevy396

Blue Dino said:


> I notice that too. My guess is because Minivans are consider not hip and not cool, means you're acceptance of being a soccer mom or dad, past the hip phase of life. Car makers want to market something to make consumer feel good and confident for buying them. So they turn Minivans and disguise them into hip sporty hatchbacks and SUV things. That's my two cents. :stu


Makes sense. Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I don't like to compromise when it comes to vehicles. I'd rather drive this than have a hot wife and perfect kids...






And if I did have a kid I would just put them in the back seat of my pickup and throw all their junk in the bed.






Note: I don't own the car, yet, but I did just buy the pickup (extended cab just in case someone comes looking for me and says I'm their dad), so I guess my marriage options are limited now. ;P

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout

11:44:33


----------



## Pongowaffle

I think it is finally time I give up trying to meet new people. Also give up trying to maintain touch with existing relationships. People always back away from me once they get to know me better. They do this by not responding when I reach out. Majority of people I go out of my way to help along the way, break my back for, they do not appreciate it. Instead they will screw me over in return when it comes to it. No more of this. It seems like I can only socially thrive with short term relationships. Temporary acquaintances. Nothing more. Playing with the idea to just cut off ties with people. A chain of social letdowns and insecurity affirmations in these past few weeks. These screams to me to do this.


----------



## Steve French

My brother bought his wife a bed to the tune of $3k. She didn't like it, but they did have one free exchange. She decided after a short bit she didn't like the second one either. So he bought her another one to the tune of $3k. He's trying to sell the second one, but understandably the market for a used three thousand dollar bed is quite low. So he is out $6k for one bed that probably ain't all that great and is probably in the doghouse from the start. Married life seems fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Everything was frozen this morning.


----------



## BackToThePast

I'm so ready for Spring to arrive.


----------



## Steve French

My chum has a fist fight lined up over some very trivial **** that doesn't even really involve him. Feels very juvenile. Don't really think there is a good outcome, and the negatives, i.e. injury, law involvement, have the potential to be high. 26 years old, damn. Think the fellow might be stuck in the 9th grade. Kind of funny though. I was involved in a bar fight myself like a year ago. That was itself quite humorous, but it was just a bunch of drunks swinging wildly about nothing anybody cared about. Saw the people not too long afterward and there was no fallout. In this instance? There was some property damage willfully done to a friend of a friend, and they are going to square up about it I guess. I would just call the cops personally.


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> My brother bought his wife a bed to the tune of $3k. She didn't like it, but they did have one free exchange. She decided after a short bit she didn't like the second one either. So he bought her another one to the tune of $3k. He's trying to sell the second one, but understandably the market for a used three thousand dollar bed is quite low. So he is out $6k for one bed that probably ain't all that great and is probably in the doghouse from the start. Married life seems fun.


That's when you say, "ok b*tch buy your own bed then".


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

The jog I'm about to take is like the only thing I had to look forward to today, I don't know if that means I have my priorities straight or i have just a boring life. Either way, time to take that jog.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I found out more than what I wanted to know through my little investigation. Ugh! So ****ing creepy.


----------



## komorikun

Steve French said:


> My brother bought his wife a bed to the tune of $3k. She didn't like it, but they did have one free exchange. She decided after a short bit she didn't like the second one either. So he bought her another one to the tune of $3k. He's trying to sell the second one, but understandably the market for a used three thousand dollar bed is quite low. So he is out $6k for one bed that probably ain't all that great and is probably in the doghouse from the start. Married life seems fun.


Why didn't he just let her pick it out in the first place?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Noticed this one girl who says hey to me every now and then at work was looking at me with a mean look whenever I was going into the area to clock in. She was coming out of the door next to where I clock in and was looking at me for like five seconds and looked away. She probably didn't mean anything by it. Also, it sucks clocking in and out with my fingerprint. I'm just now noticing I have to clean off the part where I put my fingerprint because that seems to sort of help. It would take me anywhere from 2-5 minutes to clock in and out sometimes.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to watch my finances....money has been flying......necessary stuff but still need to be more careful.


----------



## GeomTech

funnynihilist said:


> RIP Art Bell, you were a cool guy!


What the hecking heck? This is such a shocker! I saw this guy on that YouTube channel; "Closer to truth", I think. Gah...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Noticed this one girl who says hey to me every now and then at work was looking at me with a mean look whenever I was going into the area to clock in. She was coming out of the door next to where I clock in and was looking at me for like five seconds and looked away. She probably didn't mean anything by it. Also, it sucks clocking in and out with my fingerprint. I'm just now noticing I have to clean off the part where I put my fingerprint because that seems to sort of help. It would take me anywhere from 2-5 minutes to clock in and out sometimes.


 You have to clock in with your fingerprint for a tree dragging job or is this a new job?


----------



## vela

Wish I could actually talk to people. I managed to tell a stranger they were awesome during their live stream and then I couldn't think of anything else to say. lol


----------



## za bakdaz

Thinking about biscuits and gravy...


----------



## Steve French

komorikun said:


> Why didn't he just let her pick it out in the first place?


The great mysteries in life. I guess it was supposed to be a surprise gift? Though for something so particular, that would just be plain ignorant.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> You have to clock in with your fingerprint for a tree dragging job or is this a new job?


Lol  I work in a grocery store now.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yep, so the counselling group turned out to be basically a SA nightmare. Obviously the introduce yourself around the group (15 people) that I couldn't do, and then every ****ing task was "find someone and talk to them about xxx". Which I couldn't do "but it was ok that I sat out of it".

Except sitting out of it was just a reminder, watching people, how ****ing easy they find social interactions and how ****ed I am.


----------



## CNikki

I think the fact that my other cat is pretty much my shadow and demands so much attention helps me cope from the loss of my older one. I still think about him every now and again, though.


----------



## Chevy396

Weird how MK-Ultra has almost 0% CBD, 20% THC, and it is still more relaxing and anxiety free than most CBD dominant strains. Just shows there is more going on in there than just those to phytochemicals.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Stupid weather.



CNikki said:


> I think the fact that my other cat is pretty much my shadow and demands so much attention helps me cope from the loss of my older one. I still think about him every now and again, though.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol  I work in a grocery store now.


 Oh OK. Wow. Fingerprint scanning to clock in on a grocery store job? Do you ever feel like you're in a sci fi movie when you go to work?


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh OK. Wow. Fingerprint scanning to clock in on a grocery store job? Do you ever feel like you're in a sci fi movie when you go to work?


It was like that at my old job too. I worked in a grocery store in 2011 and they did fingerprint scanning to clock in too. Hated that thing it took FOREVER to read sometimes lol.


----------



## notBlair

Haven't logged in, in a while. I might have some unresponded messages in my inbox. 

As to what I'm thinking. I've recently been hanging out with a group of friends. From my perspective it starts out strong, there's a lot to talk about, but then it dwindles and it's just weird and I feel alone. I sometimes feel more uncomfortable being there than actually being alone. I'm in a mood where I just don't care anymore. I'm leaving in about a month. After that I'll graduate and move out, and I'll leave again. It makes me feel a little comfortable because it's a sense of some agency and I take comfort in feeling like things will "end". But I know things don't really end. Everywhere you go, there you are. I hope I just resign myself in certain aspects, like in terms of anxieties, and live a bit more relaxed. I've given up on certain notions and hopes so perhaps that will take the weight off things. But I'm also a little disappointed in myself. I've been playing with new notions. I'm consciously aware that I'm not acting as I would like, and quite frankly, I'm acting recklessly and stupidly, but I tell myself I don't actually care and that it's not like anything matters anyway. 

Anyway, I have a test to study for. It's snowing again. I kind of like the snow.


----------



## Pongowaffle

A Hmong couple in their 60s live down the block from me. They run a watchmaker repair shop in town for a few decades. I think they might be close to retiring. The husband is a watch smith. Whatever you called it. I don't really know them. We always wave at each other when we passed by. They seem like nice people. Just yesterday I found out the husband was beaten badly in an attempt robbery outside his shop when he was closing it. It was a group of 5-6 men. He is in the hospital now. I am not sure how badly he was hurt. This has been bothering me the whole day. Weird thing was I kind of shrugged it off when I heard about it yesterday. Now it is sinking in.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh OK. Wow. Fingerprint scanning to clock in on a grocery store job? Do you ever feel like you're in a sci fi movie when you go to work?


Haha, yea. In a way. Or an action movie. :laugh:


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> Yep, so the counselling group turned out to be basically a SA nightmare. Obviously the introduce yourself around the group (15 people) that I couldn't do, and then every ****ing task was "find someone and talk to them about xxx". Which I couldn't do "but it was ok that I sat out of it".
> 
> Except sitting out of it was just a reminder, watching people, how ****ing easy they find social interactions and how ****ed I am.


Sorry to hear it Bob. Try not to worry too much - those group things can be bloody stressful at the best of times.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Someone.


----------



## riverbird

Why the heck am I so emotional right now? This is obnoxious.


----------



## Steve French

So I have to have some professional dealings with a certain individual, basically to call them to discuss some matters. So I called them several times, left a message as stated, and waited for an answer as stated, for several business days in each case. They just won't respond. At this point I'm a little miffed. I call the company itself and ask why my calls have not been returned and if I can speak to someone else. They tell me they aren't sure, and no, try e-mailing this person. Goddammit. I'm not all that fond of e-mailing in the professional sense, I get too much time to think and end up writing huge diatribes that go too far into depth, and also, I'm afraid my anger over the whole situation is going to lead to some snark and hostility bleeding through my writing. I kind of want to air my grievances, but feel like it's a bit out of the way in email, and I still want things done. But the thing is, I wonder if they'll even answer the damn thing anyway. Whole thing has occupied my thoughts too much, might just lose it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I know nothing and seem to know too much at the same time.


----------



## Chris S W

I am awful.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> post the cutest guy thread:
> 
> 1-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-
> 
> and i would say this one too:
> 
> 
> Coincidence said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy with a bottle in his hand in this prank is cute =)
Click to expand...

+

in my opinion both of these 2 guys are handsome too (not the interviewers )


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Listening to myself practice singing is making me cringe


----------



## love is like a dream

need my post number to be 400something. 
deleting posts= the part i find boring most. 
will begin with the cringe-worthy ones first


----------



## love is like a dream

that's one thick sl*t :heart dammn! xD :nerd:
loved the music tho


----------



## love is like a dream

how some women think just because i said an x woman is a sl*t, that means i don't respect (all women). this is insane.
"perhaps theres something i don't understand due to different cultures" anyway i understand it like this:

why you expect people to treat all women the same way?

some women i respect. other women i don't respect. its no rocket science.



do women treat/reaspect all men the same way? no
some men are good, other men are nasty mthrfkrs



if you still not convinced because you call yourself an angry feminist you can gtfo
ain't no time for that



truth is deep down i respect women more than you do. you deep down have your own salty/bitter reasons to call yourself a feminist,reasons that have absolutely nothing to do with women rights


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## CNikki

Probably not a good idea to lay down early and then wake up a few hours later during the night as the result. I'll get the hang of this eventually...


----------



## love is like a dream

i came across this sentence "the enemy within you", perhaps i misunderstood its meaning, however for some reason the first thing that jumped into my head was my anxiety.
i can't think of any other enemy that caused much damage to my life.
my social anxiety is the enemy. it's my only bully. permanent bullying


----------



## love is like a dream

just because i'm a good girl doesn't mean i don't have needs. 
i'm a human being after all. just sayin..



Coincidence said:


>


----------



## funnynihilist

Ding-dangit I wish I was tured!


----------



## Steve French

I want to reposition my tv so I can watch it in bed. But I have nowhere convenient to put it. I'd have to rearrange this whole damn room. I find it is good for lulling myself to sleep. The computer doesn't work as well. Too much stimulation and sensory input. Only have basic cable anyway though. Maybe I can rig up tv through the pc out to the tv though. Just something that is mindless. My sleep hygiene is a bit ****ed, probably why I only sleep 5-6 hours a night and often have all these periods of insomnia. That and the drinking, which ironically is a most effective cure.


----------



## love is like a dream

:nerd: :smile2:


----------



## love is like a dream

i would say this one too is physically attractive:
https://www.instagram.com/christophermason/

btw i'm not even bisexual. i only love women. but for the sake of expressing taste in things in general.


----------



## SplendidBob

Today I am pondering how much I actually care for other people. The answer to that pondering isn't good (might be depression though).


----------



## harrison

A lady kept me talking in a shop for so long yesterday that my legs actually started to get tired. I guess maybe she was lonely or had a few issues of her own.


----------



## cmed

Saw on the news this morning that my sister's ex boyfriend from over 10 years ago was arrested for robbing a bank.

I'm no expert on robbing banks, but maybe don't rob banks right down the block from the house you've lived in your entire life, in the same neighborhood where many people recognize you and can immediately identify you.


----------



## Mik3

I wish life was like a Rom-Com...all the time I spend in the library I may actually find a girl then sadly life does not work that way.

All I want is a nice cool nerdy girl who is a Friends superfan...the universe does not want me to find this unicorn though


----------



## Canadian Brotha

People love a good crucifixion


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I knew your response would piss me off.


----------



## Pongowaffle

A 40s slightly attractive asian mom I am acquainted at the dog park. We finally formally introduced ourselves after knowing each other for almost a year lol. Yesterday she asked me if I could dog sit her little chihuahua mix for the weekend. Her and her family are gone for the weekend. They live a few blocks away. I said yes. Now I think I shouldn't have said yes that quick. What have I done to myself? lol. The chihuahua from what I have seen is a bit grumpy. 

She has been the third person that asked me to dogsit for them this year. She said she use to ask her sister to do it. But she is unreliable. I barely know her. I am not sure why she thinks I am more reliable than her own sister lol. I am more unsure what vibe I give to others that I am a good dog sitter. Maybe it is my dog looking cheery in the dog park. It gives others impression I am a good dog owner? That is completely inaccurate. 

She is bringing over the chihuahua tomorrow to me if it follows through.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm always being given reasons to just end it. Why bother trying to get better.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I'm always being given reasons to just end it. Why bother trying to get better.


Because you don't know what going to happen in the future. Sometimes people go through rough patches for years in their lives, then something good happens in their lives.

If they did something silly during the bad time, they would have never got to the good times. Sometimes the good thing that is going to happen is right infront of them, just they never see it until it is time to do so.


----------



## CNikki

Crisigv said:


> I'm always being given reasons to just end it. Why bother trying to get better.


I know how that is. Sometimes you think that you're doing well, you're making some improvements, then something comes along and makes you regress back further than where you started. Why continue on?

As ANX1 said, you don't know what will happen in the near future. I'm not going to say that the pain is worth it, maybe it is if one puts meaning into them. But good things can happen if you're open to it. It can be the small things.

:hug


----------



## Wanderlust26

*******s usually get what's coming for them out of their own arrogance and stupidity. I've seen it from experience, and I regret wasting all that time and energy by letting them get to me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

How do people's cakes turn out flat? Mine always turn out like a dome.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Rains

Spent most of the day in bed (sick) ugh feels like my brain is dying. I can't handle the lack of stimulation. Gone are the days where I was entertained by the internet all day. I have no idea how I could do that because now I find it so boring and I can't ****ing stand it anymore. It's like my dopamine just stops working unless I move.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

A large wasp or something like that is now on my curtain. Might be a bee not sure. Time to burn down the house.

It was a wasp. I hate wasps. It's gone now though.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> A large wasp or something like that is now on my curtain. Might be a bee not sure. Time to burn down the house.
> 
> It was a wasp. I hate wasps. It's gone now though.


I think bees/wasps are probably my greatest fear I have actually faced.
8/10 probably. 9 and 10 being things like a grizzly bear trying to kill me, or an armed rapist terrorist robber in the house.


----------



## Kevin001

Radio station online not working.


----------



## Deaf Mute

I hate how my family is **** and dysfunctional and you've got people coming home at midnight from the casino everyday. I don't know what to do, laugh? :lol 

This is a joke, how did I even get to what I'm doing with this uninspiring lot.. **** me. Why can't I be the one that doesn't care and just eat whatever, drink everyday and watch tv 24/7? =.=


----------



## Crisigv

I really hope this upcoming week is okay. It's my vacation time. I'm honestly a bit nervous and worried that I will be depressed the whole time.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I really hope this upcoming week is okay. It's my vacation time. I'm honestly a bit nervous and worried that I will be depressed the whole time.


We on here can keep you company, entertained. Even if have to stand on head and mop the floor with hair.  

But apart from that you could go out somewhere, like a park if not snowing, zoo, movies, free mike nights to see some poetry.

Usually the local council on their website have lists of events on in the city.

Or make something for your cats out of old boxes in back of store. Like a doll house, but for cats.

These are only suggestions.


----------



## Steve French

I decided last year that I needed to improve my standing in life. I would go back and finish high school, in order to satisfy prerequisites for entrance into university. Of course, I found out today that it was almost pointless. I once took a couple courses at a college but dropped it before completion, and as it turns out this classified me as a university transfer student. All the good schools demanded that I finish a certain degree of university level courses before they would admit me. You know, those university courses I would have to get into university to do in the first place. So I am basically ****ed, though there is the off chance a community college somewhere might still accept me if I show up begging. Oh well, might be back to the oil patch.

I even tried to play the mental illness and learning disability card, as ashamed as that made me, but no one was really willing to listen or give breaks despite my struggles. I should have identified as transgender, coloured, or gay. I feel kind of gipped. They were all certainly quite misleading throughout the process, leading me to believe I was eligible, and essentially stole a lot of application fee money. I suppose it is quite an indictment of myself that I couldn't get this simple process figured out and straightened around. Makes me wish I had been a good student back in the day, got myself figured out earlier, back when they will hold your hand and guide you into post-secondary.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Well this is the most retarded inferiority complex/insecurity I've developed so far in my life (I feel like it's reached the stage where it's official now, though it's not _that _ new.) Wtf. I don't even know why I care because I'm not generally bothered by anything where potential partners are involved. The worst part, as usual, is I can't talk about this with anyone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m just gonna take a cab and send him the receipt


----------



## Anatoles

****ing *****....


----------



## 0589471

I wish I could be put to sleep for six months


----------



## SamanthaStrange

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I wish I could be put to sleep for six months


I wish I could be put to sleep.


----------



## Pongowaffle

The complete opposite of what people should typically do. But I am a different case. I need to be more vigilant in keeping things from my family. Personal problems. Personal thoughts. Personal plans. Whenever they discover something, they will always bud in. Interfere and change everything. This has been becoming a major problem. I have many plans. Many passions I have given up. Many wishlists I have crumbled up because of this. Family are there for support you. In the time of need. The perks of having a family. People should take advantage of this when they can. Not me. Mine act as antagonists. They add another layer to my existing worries and problems.


----------



## discoveryother

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well this is the most retarded inferiority complex/insecurity I've developed so far in my life (I feel like it's reached the stage where it's official now, though it's not _that _ new.) Wtf. I don't even know why I care because I'm not generally bothered by anything where potential partners are involved. The worst part, as usual, is I can't talk about this with anyone.


why can't you talk about it?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can’t stop people from being how they are and probably won’t change how I am...it’s a solid recipe for misery


----------



## CNikki

I really try not to take what people say to heart...as unbelievable as that may be...but there's been this one incident that happened a few weeks ago that has still left me a bit shaken. Brought back some unpleasant memories. I really wish it had not done so.


----------



## discoveryother

I forgot what I was thinking about but I remembered again.

my phones battery dies quite quickly, it might be time to get a new phone... which seems a bit wasteful. also, my laptop died a few weeks ago. it was expensive and only about 3 years old . I can't really afford to repeat that extravagance, so I'll probably get a second hand desktop pc as a replacement. and my expensive shoes are also worn out after just 4 months. how come nothing lasts? I tried to buy quality thing that would last but apparently they don't. except for the phone I suppose, that has lasted about 4 years, which seems reasonable.


----------



## A Void Ant

Buckle up. It's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Steve French

Looks pretty hopping out there tonight. I'm kind of sorry I didn't go out. Kind of. I would have wasted a bunch of money, got stupidly wasted, maybe get into a fight, a very slim chance end up in bed with a woman of questionable virtue, so on. Wouldn't have gained much for it, and would have put away the next day. I'm trying to change my thoughts, to realize the benefits of not being a wasted ****head.


----------



## harrison

You know you're getting old when you actually like the music they're playing in the supermarket. (and then you go and listen to it again on the way home in the bus)


----------



## Blue Dino

Now this guy knows how to enjoy life and true living. :lol


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Now this guy knows how to enjoy life and true living. :lol


That was great. And to be fair - they did look like bloody good donuts.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Misery of the masses and unlimited freedom for the powerful and the rich to do with us as they please.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

andy1984thesecond said:


> why can't you talk about it?


People would just be confused, weirded out or annoyed if I was more open here.

They can't help me, nobody can. And I'd probably feel too uncomfortable sharing anyway.

Maybe I will one day though, I don't know, then I could leave.


----------



## Kevin001

Way too early but thanks for asking.


----------



## Deaf Mute

I'm ****ing unhappy, I wish I didn't have to exist. I want to die. I'm caring less and less about things each day.. //sigh//

My body feels like it's degrading quickly as well, like I'm disappearing or falling apart. I hate this.. why can't I be like others?


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

'The greats like G Dragon'

'slight micro expression.'

:haha


----------



## Kilgore Trout

It's really sad when people can't afford things.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Mabel Pines

geraltofrivia said:


> Misery of the masses and unlimited freedom for the powerful and the rich to do with us as they please.


If you think that elitism is bad now, you should have seen how it was centuries past, lol.


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


> @Sus y


 Aww, those have to be the cutest kittens! :b


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


> 0


0 :b


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kittens are the cutest things, I swear, lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The green lady is adorable lol. That is way too much pink though.


----------



## SplendidBob

My mind seems to need exhausting 2 hour walks in blistering heat to preserve sanity. I actually enjoy the mild dehydration and achey feet and stuff. Everything is going wrong in my life and I don't care because I got to wander about in the sun.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> My mind seems to need exhausting 2 hour walks *in blistering heat* to preserve sanity. I actually enjoy the mild dehydration and achey feet and stuff. Everything is going wrong in my life and I don't care because I got to wander about in the sun.


I heard on the radio the other day about concerns the weather might be a bit hot for the London Marathon coming up - I must admit I had to smile when they said it might be around 22 Celsius or so.

(they did say *UK* warm though)  no offence mate, just being cheeky.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> I heard on the radio the other day about concerns the weather might be a bit hot for the London Marathon coming up - I must admit I had to smile when they said it might be around 22 Celsius or so.
> 
> (they did say *UK* warm though)  no offence mate, just being cheeky.


:lol yeh, you guys are used to real heat I imagine. I think it was 30 yesterday though.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> :lol yeh, you guys are used to real heat I imagine. *I think it was 30 yesterday though*.


30 is starting to get a bit warm mate - especially for walking. 

I did a big walk the other day - walked into the city from my place, which is 3 kms. Not too bad for an old bloke, but I should do more. 

Edit: also, that does sound quite warm for the UK in April.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> 30 is starting to get a bit warm mate - especially for walking.
> 
> I did a big walk the other day - walked into the city from my place, which is 3 kms. Not too bad for an old bloke, but I should do more.
> 
> Edit: also, that does sound quite warm for the UK in April.


Yeh, its ****ing weird this heat, but its good for me. Rough time atm but a bunch of walking and I am in a pretty decent mood. This is why I struggle so much during the winter though.

Not bad at all .

I actually need to chill out on the walking getting a bit of knee trouble. Am prone to joint issues because of hypermobility and I walk with my knees slightly angled it seems (ouchy).


----------



## 0589471

I suppose what I have going for me right now is, I'm one of those people comfortable being single. I don't need to be constantly dating someone (like my cousin) to feel validated. I am used to being on my own, so it's doable. The only difficult part is that my heart is definitely in a place where it's affixed to somebody, and so I have this desire to want to be with that person. Outside of that, though, I have zero desire in being with anybody else, so I can keep this going. :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I will never understand why some people romanticize depression.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I suppose what I have going for me right now is, I'm one of those people comfortable being single. I don't need to be constantly dating someone (like my cousin) to feel validated. I am used to being on my own, so it's doable. The only difficult part is that my heart is definitely in a place where it's affixed to somebody, and so I have this desire to want to be with that person. Outside of that, though, I have zero desire in being with anybody else, so I can keep this going. :lol


:yes

You are strong.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, its ****ing weird this heat, but its good for me. Rough time atm but a bunch of walking and I am in a pretty decent mood. *This is why I struggle so much during the winter though.*
> 
> Not bad at all .
> 
> I actually need to chill out on the walking getting a bit of knee trouble. Am prone to joint issues because of hypermobility and I walk with my knees slightly angled it seems (ouchy).


Yeah, the winters there would be rough on me too. I spent a winter there ages ago and I couldn't even believe how cold it was. I used to come up out of the tube and it felt like my ears were going to freeze and fall off.  I love London though - I'd like to come back and spend a summer there some time. I was too young and stupid when I was there - I didn't appreciate it back then.

Myabe you could eventually start spending winters in places like Spain or something mate? I've heard it's pretty cheap there too, although haven't actually been yet. That's probably where I'd be heading if I lived in the Uk. (or Thailand of course, but that's a bit further away)


----------



## Blue Dino

Passive aggression and narcissism are probably the two personality flaws I despise the most. And these are the two key personality traits my mom has and they are what defines her. Yet she gets so offended when I show anything less than 100% enthusiasm and excitement of seeing her. Given what a horrible and stressful person you are to deal with, at least you can give me a bit of a leeway. Just a little bit. But no.. you can't even let me have that. Even a subtle sigh or a slight facial cringe are grounds for a fight.


----------



## riverbird

I'm going to be hitting publish on Monday on Amazon on the longest book I've written to completion. It's just a novella, about 20K words. I've written more for a story before but never finished anything longer than 8K words. I'm so close to finishing it and tomorrow I will be doing last minute edits, polishing up the cover, getting everything prepared for hitting the publish button, and basically freaking out. I'm so nervous. I might throw up.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Blue Dino said:


> Passive aggression and narcissism are probably the two personality flaws I despise the most. And these are the two key personality traits my mom has and they are what defines her. Yet she gets so offended when I show anything less than 100% enthusiasm and excitement of seeing her. Given what a horrible and stressful person you are to deal with, at least you can give me a bit of a leeway. Just a little bit. But no.. you can't even let me have that. Even a subtle sigh or a slight facial cringe are grounds for a fight.


:hug

Stay strong.


----------



## llodell88

this movie is boring.

i need to learn how to make more money, i should have made more today.

i need to sleep.

i feel sort of embarrassed about something.

i got spam sent to myself by myself today it says from:me and is A Big P R o s T a T e [M A k I N G] Your LiMp? and the other one is Exclusive Limited Time Online Offer Shark Tank Success Story


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

riverbird said:


> I'm going to be hitting publish on Monday on Amazon on the longest book I've written to completion. It's just a novella, about 20K words. I've written more for a story before but never finished anything longer than 8K words. I'm so close to finishing it and tomorrow I will be doing last minute edits, polishing up the cover, getting everything prepared for hitting the publish button, and basically freaking out. I'm so nervous. I might throw up.


You can do this, you know you can. Have come so far. Be confident, proud in what you have done. 



llodell88 said:


> this movie is boring.
> 
> i need to learn how to make more money, i should have made more today.
> 
> i need to sleep.
> 
> i feel sort of embarrassed about something.
> 
> i got spam sent to myself by myself today it says from:me and is A Big P R o s T a T e [M A k I N G] Your LiMp? and the other one is Exclusive Limited Time Online Offer Shark Tank Success Story


Could do a paper run for exposure therapy. That is if they still do that where you are. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Mabel Pines said:


> If you think that elitism is bad now, you should have seen how it was centuries past, lol.


I personally believe that not much has changed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steve French

I'm trying harm reduction with my drinking instead of just quitting outright. Seems to work pretty well. You know, drink 8 instead of 12, have water with it, only drink one night a week. A simple restriction is quite simple and can do a lot. I had like six whiskies today and called er at 10 o'clock. Now I'll just smoke a bit of grass to light my way to sleep, and come out if not ahead, somewhere near the baseline.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"Tribe" is such a great book. Society is broken, not us. We're like orcas in captivity who's dorsal fins curl over do to the stress of living in an environment we simply arent made for.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


>







The noise it makes when it moves :mushy
(I'm only interested in the steel one which ends at 2:15)

And if you ever won the lottery I think you can buy them here:

http://www.kropserkel.com/blackriders.htm


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Persephone The Dread

geraltofrivia said:


> The noise it makes when it moves :mushy
> (I'm only interested in the steel one which ends at 2:15)
> 
> And if you ever won the lottery I think you can buy them here:
> 
> http://www.kropserkel.com/blackriders.htm


Yeah that gauntlet sound is badass lol. I love the Nazgûl armour and gauntlets in general. I can't see any prices on the link, but I bet that stuffs expensive.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah that gauntlet sound is badass lol. I love the Nazgûl armour and gauntlets in general. I can't see any prices on the link, but I bet that stuffs expensive.


Yeah I think they don't sell to individuals. Also there might be copyright stuff so I guess they sell with a contract or something. :stu
But you can always go there and steal them after you destroyed humanity.


----------



## crimeclub

The Church of Satan doesn't allow membership to felons. Their version of hell must be pretty lame tbqh, even Christian's hell is all about sex, drugs, and rock and roll. P*ssies.


----------



## SplendidBob

Can sense today is going to be tricky.

So roughly 5 metaphorical turds have been smeared over my eyes this month. I think 5, yeh 5. Number 6 I feel is winging its way over.

I might struggle to contain 5 though today. Barely any sleep. 

Was also watching Tv show "The Deuce" and not sure I can quite stomach the sexual depravity lmao. Christ I am getting old.


----------



## love is like a dream

lol perhaps this is dumb, but that part from @ 0:45 made me laugh a lot esp with the music and the slow motion effect 

it's funny bcause in my head i imagine like.. she is a celebrity who thinks pple worship her so she "STAGE DIVE lmao, and that's what she got!



Coincidence said:


>


u know i don't want my wife to find me funny "not necessarily", but i want her to laugh at the same things that makes me laugh.
sometimes things i find very funny like sometimes a random video on youtube could literally give me heart attack from laughing:laugh:, but other pple don't find it funny at all.. it's like..pain. i love when i see pple who share similar taste in everything, even things we find funny.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Crisigv

I don't know what to do with myself. I'm so lost. :cry Do I take the easy way out or do I take hard, long road to recovery.


----------



## CNikki

Trying to cut meat out completely and doing okay so far. Of course when I'm offered food where there's meat I try to make up any excuse not to eat it. Sad that I hide it in fear that I'll be made fun of, adding onto many other things people seem to enjoy making jokes out of.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Crisigv said:


> I don't know what to do with myself. I'm so lost. :cry Do I take the easy way out or do I take hard, long road to recovery.


I would suggest for you to change your perception. You don't perceive it as a long, hard road to recovery, then it won't be. If you, say, take it as a welcomed challenge, as an opportunity to conquer something with the goal being the satisfaction of conquering something that has been plaguing you for so long, then you would relish the opportunity and the prize at the end of the journey. Every step of the journey is its own reward because every incremental progress that you make can give you a ton of satisfaction and it will lead you to being rewarded every day. The small daily accomplishments that you accomplish will make you feel so alive and so the journey is extremely worthwhile and worthy of your time and effort. Therefore, I hope you embark on it because you will be so glad that you did, some time in the future. You will thank yourself everyday for having made that decision.


----------



## SplendidBob

leg press 1 leg low weight, neck damage. *Leg* press.

I kinda knew it but wanted to try it out again. Nope. Fingers crossed I haven't undone the months of slow progress overnight.


----------



## Nekobasu

in one year, does the moon travel a farther distance than the earth, like more miles, or kilometers because not only does the moon go around the sun, it also travels around the earth? I wonder if a year on the moon is the same as a year down here. If we were living on the sun we would measure a year by what? how long it takes to orbit the galactic core?

Sorry I been awake for about 2 standard earth days.


----------



## komorikun

I'm interested in buying a wall clock for the bathroom. Wonder if I really need one made for bathrooms since it will just be on the wall, not in the shower. 

Might buy a couple more for the living room and bedroom too.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am getting more and more dis-interested in the prospect of having a relationship with the opposite gender the older I get. This is all getting kind of tiring to be honest.



Mabel Pines said:


> I would suggest for you to change your perception. You don't perceive it as a long, hard road to recovery, then it won't be. If you, say, take it as a welcomed challenge, as an opportunity to conquer something with the goal being the satisfaction of conquering something that has been plaguing you for so long, then you would relish the opportunity and the prize at the end of the journey. Every step of the journey is its own reward because every incremental progress that you make can give you a ton of satisfaction and it will lead you to being rewarded every day. The small daily accomplishments that you accomplish will make you feel so alive and so the journey is extremely worthwhile and worthy of your time and effort. Therefore, I hope you embark on it because you will be so glad that you did, some time in the future. You will thank yourself everyday for having made that decision.


Pretty much this. :yes


----------



## 0589471

Deactivated my facebook today. I needed to filter out all of those things for now, plus I don't really talk to/see any of those people much anymore, the people I'm closest to I can still contact. I need to just unplug for a bit and focus on the changes, redirect my life into where I'm headed now.


----------



## Chris S W

I don't want to be this way anymore. Wish I could be different. Too damaged and mentally ill. There is no recovery, just have to try and make the best of what I've got left. But it's hard, knowing what I've lost.


----------



## SplendidBob

Coincidence said:


>


Very similar to:














iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am getting more and more dis-interested in the prospect of having a relationship with the opposite gender the older I get. This is all getting kind of tiring to be honest.


I was pondering this today. It's why its no longer one of my long term goals, but something that might happen incidentally. Unless I am going to start online dating, probability wise I feel:

1. I just don't have the energy to chat with enough women irl (esp of my age) to find someone suitable for me

2. Even if I did, I am not currently in any place mentally for it.

If I am going to find a companion, its going to be an incidental thing. Maybe I should get a pet . (But don't let my thinking influence you, you are still all young and ****, compared to me).


----------



## tehuti88

* *




Interesting thread I'd like to contribute to, if only to reply to the other respondents, but the OP once attacked and accused me of spreading rumors about them (I hadn't, in fact I'd been avoiding them), and I hardly need more of that sort of thing. :/


----------



## SofaKing

I want to be hopeful...despite the pain of repeated heartbreak, I still want to hope.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> I want to be hopeful...despite the pain of repeated heartbreak, I still want to hope.


Don't we all.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Deactivated my facebook today. I needed to filter out all of those things for now, plus I don't really talk to/see any of those people much anymore, the people I'm closest to I can still contact. I need to just unplug for a bit and focus on the changes, redirect my life into where I'm headed now.


I took a break from all social media for similar reasons a year or two back, i ended up never reactivating my accounts due to me liking my new life without social media.
I don't know what you're going through, nor do i know where you are headed in your life, but i hope you end up in a wonderful place.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

As for what i'm thinking about, honestly, it's bacon.
I just have this wild craving for it recently.. but i'm trying to have a healthy diet so i guess I'll munch on fruit or something.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I think about bacon, all of the time, too.


----------



## Kevin001

I've got to do better.


----------



## llodell88

I eat too much.


----------



## Nekobasu

bacon wrapped meatloaf


----------



## love is like a dream

splendidbob said:


> Very similar to:


hey! yes i know this picture. i like both of them, the one that i posted especially. because other than the books there's nothing luxury about the room from the inside. it looks as cheap as my room/normal people's rooms, but you open the window to find paradise (i love the sea).xD


----------



## mt moyt

i dont want to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ai

It gets steadily less active with time, but this place really doesn't change... :blank


----------



## love is like a dream

how inappropriate is the word "hot"? meh lol

if this means anything, a woman can be naked and still does nothing to you, another women only looks at you, you feel like..going crazy inside  :eyes xD

what exactly makes a woman "hot" will remain a mystery indeed.

and no, not every beautiful women is hot. 

for example:

most pple think kristena stewart or emma watson/mily cirus (beautiful) which is true they are beautiful,, but they are in ****ing no way sexy lol. no way even if they took everything off.

it's something you cannot work on. you are either hot or not. 
and btw no certain body type makes you hot cuz even some overweight women are hot as fk. it's something like a charisma perhaps you cannot exactly define.


----------



## novalax

Coincidence said:


> how inappropriate is the word "hot"? meh lol
> 
> if this means anything, a woman can be naked and still does nothing to you, another women only looks at you, you feel like..going crazy inside  :eyes xD
> 
> what exactly makes a woman "hot" will remain a mystery indeed.
> 
> and no, not every beautiful women is hot.
> 
> for example:
> 
> most pple think kristena stewart or emma watson/mily cirus (beautiful) which is true they are beautiful,, but they are in ****ing no way sexy lol. no way even if they took everything off.
> 
> it's something you cannot work on. you are either hot or not.
> and btw no certain body type makes you hot cuz even some overweight women are hot as fk. it's something like a charisma perhaps you cannot exactly define.


off the top of my head, I'd say its something like beauty is almost ethereal, delicate, symmetrical. Whereas hot has more to do with base desires and instinct (eg. bust to provide for children and hips for a healthy birth).

I could probably expand on this, but im kinda f'ed up rn lol


----------



## love is like a dream

^ i know what you mean , but still.. 
i mean maybe from evolutionary point of view, a body like this is ideal when it comes to a healthy birth,etc









but not every "hot" woman has such a body. as i said, even some out of shape women are very hot.

also a lot of guys find older women (who cannot give birth anymore ) sexy. to me a woman like madonna at 59 is x1000 times more sexy/hot than someone like selena gomez who is 25 years old.

this woman is 50. who wouldn't?


----------



## Steve French

Smoked a bit too much grass. I have become all paranoid, depressive, and absorbed in my thoughts. Mostly paranoid and disquiet stemming from that I guess. Kind of hyper-aware, without the focus. It's actually a familiar state, almost nostalgic. I spent a great deal of time just like this back in the day when I was a regular chronic. Probably not the drug for me. Does humble a man though. I had not used much for some time and forgot about it's potential to be anxiogenic.

I've been eating crackers to kill the stone a bit. One of my old standbys. That and a wank. Now that I think about it, some of the best highs come after you get just a bit too ripped. You panic, your thoughts race, you rationalize things a bit, you go get something to eat, time passes, and it settles down into a nice stone once you remember you are invincible. You should have seen the first time I ever made some edibles, ho damn. But I digress.


----------



## harrison

Some of these kids have so many tattoos it's incredible. There's this one girl that brings us our coffee at the mall that has a big butterfly across the front of her neck, and a big scorpion on her right cheek-bone. Her husband has a lot too. I still wonder how they're going to feel about it in 20 years time though.


----------



## love is like a dream

they way they look at each other is very strange.
one feels like they madly genuinely love each other. 
do they even need friends? they dom't need the interviewer even
the way they ignore the interviewer and talk to each other

i don't know what it feels like to have a twin


----------



## harrison

I'm really a terrible cook. I can cook certain things - like the odd casserole or my vegetarian rissoles but when I try to just do something different it's not too good. I just tried to make my broccoli more interesting by making a lemon and garlic sauce (because broccoli's very good for you) - but it didn't turn out too well. ( I still ate it though)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Some of these kids have so many tattoos it's incredible. There's this one girl that brings us our coffee at the mall that has a big butterfly across the front of her neck, and a big scorpion on her right cheek-bone. Her husband has a lot too. I still wonder how they're going to feel about it in 20 years time though.


I noticed it is a trend amongst younger people these days, as even nurses have tattoos.

In the islands it is traditional due to becoming a män.

Whole body tattoos with the hammer technique (very painful).



harrison said:


> I'm really a terrible cook. I can cook certain things - like the odd casserole or my vegetarian rissoles but when I try to just do something different it's not too good. I just tried to make my broccoli more interesting by making a lemon and garlic sauce (because broccoli's very good for you) - but it didn't turn out too well. ( I still ate it though)


Reciepe book is your friend mate.  :grin2:


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> I noticed it is a trend amongst younger people these days, as even nurses have tattoos.
> 
> In the islands it is traditional due to becoming a män.
> 
> Whole body tattoos with the hammer technique (very painful).
> 
> Reciepe book is your friend mate.  :grin2:


Yeah, everyone seems to have them nowadays. I'm glad my son hasn't bothered with them so far.

And I did actually use a recipe for that stuff mate - from the internet though. My wife used to say I really needed to do a cooking class or something.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, everyone seems to have them nowadays. I'm glad my son hasn't bothered with them so far.
> 
> And I did actually use a recipe for that stuff mate - from the internet though. My wife used to say I really needed to do a cooking class or something.


There is a tv program in the uk about young people putting tattoos on friends, partners, etc. It is letting someone else make the decision on what tattoo you get. Many young people get influenced by those tv shows, especially if there is a local version of the tv show.

Usually there is a story or meaning behind each tattoo, like a red rose can mean they are romantic. Usually seen on goths (or people into goth lifestyle).

Those stick on, wipe off tattoos is as far as I would go. 

Sometimes people like to be generous with ingredients, as like the taste.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> There is a tv program in the uk about young people putting tattoos on friends, partners, etc. It is letting someone else make the decision on what tattoo you get. Many young people get influenced by those tv shows, especially if there is a local version of the tv show.
> 
> *Usually there is a story or meaning behind each tattoo*, like a red rose can mean they are romantic. Usually seen on goths (or people into goth lifestyle).
> 
> Those stick on, wipe off tattoos is as far as I would go.


Yeah, the girl that cut my hair last time was showing me her tattoos and telling me what they all meant. Not really my thing I'm afraid - but they looked okay on her.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, the girl that cut my hair last time was showing me her tattoos and telling me what they all meant. Not really my thing I'm afraid - but they looked okay on her.


Cool. 

Sometimes hairdressers with tattoo's can be into the goth lifestyle or the old rat rod / hot rod type of thing or bikers, etc. Usually find they prefer to date those types of people as have a lot in common.

That is true, as tattoo's are not for everyone, but do suit some people.


----------



## fishstew

why are there so many annoying and stupid people in the world? why do i get frustrated when people act stupid or have no common sense. more to the point why do people tell me to chill or calm down when i try to get things off my chest they are the people who annoy me the most. why do people have a hard time understanding me?


----------



## Crisigv

I honestly have no idea whether my dad loves us or hates us.


----------



## funnynihilist

Reoccurring dream about that store again. Why?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I didn't know this.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

There is this phrase I really really hate. 
I'd like to cut the throat of anyone who uses it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

geraltofrivia said:


> There is this phrase I really really hate.
> I'd like to cut the throat of anyone who uses it.


Well, what is it? I don't want to accidentally use it. 0


----------



## Kilgore Trout

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, what is it? I don't want to accidentally use it. 0


No need to worry Sammy, it's in Farsi.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Crisigv said:


> I honestly have no idea whether my dad loves us or hates us.


You should put him on the spot and ask him but brace for what the answer might be. Then you'll know, for sure.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'what in the ****sicle is this' :lol











I still want a Deadpool and Rorschach buddycop series. I will mention this everytime.

Also all the comments on the last trailer are about Peter (at the end of the trailer) which is hilarious.


----------



## Mabel Pines

How about Deadpool and The Comedian?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I didn't know this.


Lol. That's pretty funny.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I again tried to force myself out of my insecurity with this group of friends that I have insecurities with. I want to keep in touch. Keep up. I texted 3 of them. Asking if they want to hang out next weekend. But I did not expect a reply from them. I still forced myself. It has been 4 days. Not a single reply from them. Just as I thought. This makes me feel like ****. I don’t know why I keep trying. I cannot help but imagine them talking to each other behind my back. Badmouthing me about how I keep trying to reach out. That I must be lonely. I need to stop seriously. With people in general.


----------



## love is like a dream

please please please goto @ 1:27 you will see the most adorable thing evaaaaa :b


----------



## chrissyq3838

I dont want to die i dont want to die i dont want to die i just want the pain and suffering and misery to end


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

fishstew said:


> why are there so many annoying and stupid people in the world? why do i get frustrated when people act stupid or have no common sense. more to the point why do people tell me to chill or calm down when i try to get things off my chest they are the people who annoy me the most. why do people have a hard time understanding me?


Most people are idiots. Don't worry about them so much. :rub


----------



## SofaKing

It has to work this time....it has to.


----------



## CNikki

Hardly have eaten much today and I'm feeling fatigued.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> It has to work this time....it has to.


Good luck!



CNikki said:


> Hardly ate much today and I'm feeling fatigued.


:rub Try and eat more next time.


----------



## Cia0

I could use a good friend these days.


----------



## harrison

I can't believe the sort of money they offer my son to come and work for them. One place said 92k and the other one was 120. :O

That's a lot of money - especially for a 24 year old. It's a lot of money _for me_!

I should have studied programming.


----------



## harrison

I'm also glad he sometimes actually does what I ask him to - he bought a car recently and he basically had all the tests I suggested before he bought it.

I would never have done that - and I certainly didn't listen to my father at all. I did pretty much the opposite of what he said. I was ridiculous.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I can't believe the sort of money they offer my son to come and work for them. One place said 92k and the other one was 120. :O
> 
> That's a lot of money - especially for a 24 year old. It's a lot of money _for me_!
> 
> I should have studied programming.


Should see the film industry wages. But is a highly stressful job with tight deadlines.

Usually it takes quite a few years of experience, good education (Masters or PHD) to get payed that sort of wage.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Should see the film industry wages. But is a highly stressful job with tight deadlines.
> 
> Usually it takes quite a few years of experience, good education (Masters or PHD) to get payed that sort of wage.


He's only really had a couple of years of experience programming. And some of that he was living in Sth Korea with his gf while she taught English there. They let him just email the work in so to speak.

Then they offered him a full-time job but the money wasn't good enough. He basically laughed at them and walked out. I was a bit worried that day - he called me and told me what had happened. Seems like he's okay now though.

I think his mates from Uni get about that sort of money too - pretty amazing really.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> He's only really had a couple of years of experience programming. And some of that he was living in Sth Korea with his gf while she taught English there. They let him just email the work in so to speak.
> 
> Then they offered him a full-time job but the money wasn't good enough. He basically laughed at them and walked out. I was a bit worried that day - he called me and told me what had happened. Seems like he's okay now though.
> 
> I think his mates from Uni get about that sort of money too - pretty amazing really.


He knows what he is worth (knows that they were low balling him, which some businesses do to make more profit or employ more people).

It is around 3 years minimum with some businesses before earning that sort of money. Some longer.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> *He knows what he is worth (knows that they were low balling him, which some businesses do to make more profit or employ more people).*
> 
> It is around 3 years minimum with some businesses before earning that sort of money. Some longer.


Yes, I think that's right. He was telling us that too. He said it was insulting. 

I really should go back and study programming - but I'm too old and tired.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yes, I think that's right. He was telling us that too. He said it was insulting.
> 
> I really should go back and study programming - but I'm too old and tired.


It can be if know about that they do that. Some just want a foot in the door with work experience, so take what they can get.

I have seen some retrain when older for new careers.


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> i like that every little thing i notice while browsing the internet , i switch to this site's tab and spam this thread with what i just watched.


i don't know why therr's something special about the poor video/audio quality of 80's videos

like this for example (was watching because i 'im curious about poland)






something about that decade was unique/ a little bit creepy.
also, people in general seemed a little bit more peaceful perhaps?


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> It can be if know about that they do that. Some just want a foot in the door with work experience, so take what they can get.
> 
> *I have seen some retrain when older for new careers.*


Yeah, I'm sure I could do it if I really tried - but it would be so much work. And I'm not really into that sort of thing. My son has been into computers since he was little. He actually had a mouse in his hand when he was a very small boy - we set up a computer in his room with a small table and chairs. He absolutely loved it and always has.

I'll probably just go back to selling my books online. That's more my kind of thing. That and going to Bali.


----------



## harrison

By the way @ANX1 - do you know how to access very old emails in Outlook? I have a few very old ones from my son but I think they changed formats quite a while ago and I think I lost one or two. They mean a lot to me as they were the first he ever sent me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, I'm sure I could do it if I really tried - but it would be so much work. And I'm not really into that sort of thing. My son has been into computers since he was little. He actually had a mouse in his hand when he was a very small boy - we set up a computer in his room with a small table and chairs. He absolutely loved it and always has.
> 
> I'll probably just go back to selling my books online. That's more my kind of thing. That and going to Bali.


Oh, ok. 

I was similar when younger, so can relate.



harrison said:


> By the way @*ANX1* - do you know how to access very old emails in Outlook? I have a few very old ones from my son but I think they changed formats quite a while ago and I think I lost one or two. They mean a lot to me as they were the first he ever sent me.


Need a free Outlook email viewing program from the internet to view the inbox, outbox, etc files (need to find those .mbx? files under windows, then click on Outlook folder on hard drive).

Just be aware, it is not obvious in the download description for the email viewing program that it works with Outlook files.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Need a free Outlook email viewing program from the internet to view the inbox, outbox, etc files (need to find those .mbx? files under windows, then click on Outlook folder on hard drive).
> 
> Just be aware, it is not obvious in the download description for the email viewing program that it works with Outlook files.


Thanks mate - will give it a go.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Thanks mate - will give it a go.


You're welcome. 

You can save them out using the Outlook email viewer program once find the emails you are looking for.


----------



## love is like a dream

everytime i look at them i feel like the turtle is the only creature who doesn't give a fook about the world.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

All these leaks are getting me way too hyped, good thing i have faith in CD Project Red in their ability to deliver.

Sorry about my nerd scheiße in advanced.


----------



## twistix

It's the middle of the night and I should probably sleep but I feel a strong urge to get stuff done


----------



## Karsten

twistix said:


> It's the middle of the night and I should probably sleep but I feel a strong urge to get stuff done


Some midnight gardening perhaps?


----------



## funnynihilist

3am


----------



## 0589471

not sleeping tonight I guess. -_-


----------



## fishstew

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Most people are idiots. Don't worry about them so much. :rub


----------



## Steve French

Went to the nearby bridge today to test my mettle. There are two walkways underneath, one at around 100 feet and the other at 200. Actually, just pulled that out of my ***. Probably pretty close though. Went down on the lower and back on the top. over 1.5 kilometers of raging river. It was quite terrifying, but after a beer and a bit of time I could have danced a jig up there. There's something to be taken from this. Just gotta get drunk and ride it through long enough and all your problems will go away, right? And only if there are some safeguards in place. I don't know, I'm a little cooked right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Its hard sometimes, we go off our emotions and not the Truth.


----------



## harrison

There's a lady on the food channel who's teeth are so white it's scary. She seems to have too many of them as well.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I think migrating from Adblock to uBlock solved my very annoying browser lag issue. And it was very easy too despite what I expected.


----------



## cmed

I don't understand why dogs are so picky about where they choose to poop, but they'll eat literally anything, regardless of what it is or where it came from.


----------



## SplendidBob

Mood crashed again. I need hot weather.


----------



## SplendidBob

Just looked at the psychforums avpd section. Christ that was depressing.

Really struggling with my lack of energy. I need to finally sleep well, this constant 5-6 hours is starting to **** me I think.

Mood stability my arse.


----------



## RavenChan1025

I'm thinking about why I wasn't born without my problems


----------



## Persephone The Dread

For the word is now death
And the word is now without light
The new beatitude:
"**** the doomed, you're on your own"


----------



## SofaKing

harrison said:


> There's a lady on the food channel who's teeth are so white it's scary. She seems to have too many of them as well.


Giada Delaurentis?


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> There's a lady on the food channel who's teeth are so white it's scary. She seems to have too many of them as well.





SofaKing said:


> Giada Delaurentis?


Pics ya pair of lazy *******s, this is ****ing terrifying.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

geraltofrivia said:


> I think migrating from Adblock to uBlock solved my very annoying browser lag issue. And it was very easy too despite what I expected.


It's what i use, tried it a few years ago and never turned back.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I'm debating if i should try GW2 today or not.
I really have been interested in it and have heard good things about it since launch.
i have been making big strides with my SA these last couple of months that now i can actually post of forums without freaking out, i'm just not sure if i'm ready to play with people / RT chat with them in a textbox.
Not to mention i have not played a MMO on the computer in a while.. i'm really rusty.. GAH! i'm annoying myself now!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The neighbor came over here earlier wanting to borrow $20 and I just told her I can't give it to her. Then, later on she came by to tell me she found some change for cigarettes. Lol I knew she had money. Partly why I didn't give it to her and I don't just give my money away. I keep it all to myself because I need it.


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Pics ya pair of lazy *******s, this is ****ing terrifying.


It's really her cleavage that seems more notable. (No pics)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

God you're a ****ing dick sometimes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Does this help? :lol


----------



## truant

riverbird said:


> I'm going to be hitting publish on Monday on Amazon on the longest book I've written to completion. It's just a novella, about 20K words. I've written more for a story before but never finished anything longer than 8K words. I'm so close to finishing it and tomorrow I will be doing last minute edits, polishing up the cover, getting everything prepared for hitting the publish button, and basically freaking out. I'm so nervous. I might throw up.


Hope you make mad money! I still get the jitters every time I publish something. Which reminds me ... I haven't published anything in a while. :afr


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> Does this help? :lol


I just saw the billions of fluorescent teeth.  Srs. Didn't notice anything else until I saw the name of the file and checked back.

End of the line for hebobtero because of toothfest. Why does she have extra teeth?


----------



## Incxgnito

That picture is horrendous.


----------



## Chevy396

Blood test confirmed my low sodium diagnosis. I guess I will start sea salting everything from now on. Mmm...


----------



## Chevy396

I love me some taters.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> I just saw the billions of fluorescent teeth.  Srs. Didn't notice anything else until I saw the name of the file and checked back.
> 
> End of the line for hebobtero because of toothfest. Why does she have extra teeth?


I don't know, but it seems impossible to find a pic of her that doesn't feature her teeth. I really thought the boobs would detract. :laugh:


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't know, but it seems impossible to find a pic of her that doesn't feature her teeth. I really thought the boobs would detract. :laugh:


I have noticed for a while that the US has been slowly going crazier and crazier with the teeth thing. Whiter and whiter, more and more perfect, is this the next stage? Surgically implanting extra teeth? In 10 years all celebs will have hundreds of tiny teeth jammed into their jaws. Teeth within teeth, blindingly white.

This is the dystopia we never even saw coming. It was never big brother, or drug controlling the populace, it was teeth.


----------



## GeomTech

SolutionX said:


> Blood test confirmed my low sodium diagnosis. I guess I will start sea salting everything from now on. Mmm...


There's a bunch of hype about pink Himalayan sea salt, so there's that. Why might sodium levels be low?


----------



## Chevy396

GeomTech said:


> There's a bunch of hype about pink Himalayan sea salt, so there's that. Why might sodium levels be low?


Just from eating clean and cooking all my own food. I was cutting back on sodium after my stroke, but apparently went too far with it.


----------



## GeomTech

SolutionX said:


> Just from eating clean and cooking all my own food. I was cutting back on sodium after my stroke, but apparently went too far with it.


Ah. I see. I've also heard that potassium to sodium ratio should be roughly 2:1. I'm actually curious as to how they find the DV intake figures as well.

But um, what have you been eating? Salads with no dressing, cooked veggies, etc?


----------



## Chevy396

Yes, those things, but also meat and sauces like soy sauce and dressing. I mainly eat organic stuff though just to avoid preservatives that give me migraines.

Those things naturally have lower sodium and are made with sea salt. Probably what makes the difference.


----------



## love is like a dream

some perfume take me back 21 years ago/ 18 years ago and 14/13 years ago 

strange how they bring back memories more visual/instant/stronger than anything else


----------



## Chevy396

It's weird when you go from one "world" to a totally opposite one. In one world the only crime is not fighting for your honor, then in this other, more civilized society the only crime is fighting at all. It's like trying to run on a treadmill backwards.


----------



## Chris S W

Having root canal treatment and some fillings tomorrow. I'll be in there for about an hour and 20 minutes, so it's gonna be fun.


----------



## BackToThePast

28-year-old Lars Mittank drops everything, his passport, wallet, and all of his money, and sprints full speed out of the airport. He hasn't been seen since 2014.


----------



## Chevy396

BackToThePast said:


> 28-year-old Lars Mittank drops everything, his passport, wallet, and all of his money, and sprints full speed out of the airport. He hasn't been seen since 2014.


Was probably doing something illegal and got spooked.


----------



## forever in flux

I want to make my cat wear a hat but I don't believe he's very keen on the idea.

It would really suit him though. Should I be cruel to be kind?

This is the kind of look I'm going for


----------



## SamanthaStrange

That's so cute. The cat doesn't look thrilled though. :lol


----------



## Chevy396

I've realized recently that the only thing I hate about myself is when I notice something about myself that reminds me of my Father. The older I get, the more I see it. The more I hate myself.


----------



## BackToThePast

SolutionX said:


> Was probably doing something illegal and got spooked.


I thought about that and like fifty other explanations but it didn't make sense to me that he would leave his belongings behind, especially with no one actively chasing him. And if he was being chased by non authorities, the airport terminal seems like a safe place to stay.

I found out he did have a concussion from a bar fight the day before, so it might be related to that, and/or the result of a psychotic episode.


----------



## Kevin001

Might have to get a ride to work tomorrow.....so yeah.


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## Steve French

It's amazing what going out and doing something can do for my psyche, or at least my general sense of well-being. In the short term at least. Went out fishing today. Not my favourite activity, but it did involve getting up quite early in the morning, driving all over the countryside, and posting up at various lakes and rivers casting out a line. Failed at catching anything, but what the hell. Went off on little sleep, drank many cups of coffee, had a few quick puffs on a marijuana cigarette, made er. Felt pretty run down at the end of it all, but it was a good sensation. I am so rarely good and tired, at least enough to calm my thoughts. I suppose being divorced from anything stressful weighing on my mind at the time might have helped, or rather, been a necessary condition for the therapeutic effects.


----------



## Blue Dino

I just realize it is impossible to find Cranberry Sauce outside of the Holiday Season. I always think it is a rather usual condiment. 

And also I have trouble finding any Hot Cocoa packages as well. Everywhere I go, they are never restocked. Have they been banned by the FDA or something?


----------



## love is like a dream

this cat seems kind of cute and everything, but i just don't know why he's angry like that


----------



## SplendidBob

forever in flux said:


> I want to make my cat wear a hat but I don't believe he's very keen on the idea.
> 
> It would really suit him though. Should I be cruel to be kind?
> 
> This is the kind of look I'm going for


Cats enjoy things like that even if they complain a lot.



Steve French said:


> It's amazing what going out and doing something can do for my psyche, or at least my general sense of well-being. In the short term at least. Went out fishing today. Not my favourite activity, but it did involve getting up quite early in the morning, driving all over the countryside, and posting up at various lakes and rivers casting out a line. Failed at catching anything, but what the hell. Went off on little sleep, drank many cups of coffee, had a few quick puffs on a marijuana cigarette, made er. Felt pretty run down at the end of it all, but it was a good sensation. I am so rarely good and tired, at least enough to calm my thoughts. I suppose being divorced from anything stressful weighing on my mind at the time might have helped, or rather, been a necessary condition for the therapeutic effects.


In my experience, it works about 75% of the time. Unfortunately when I wake up every morning miserable it takes a massive effort to convince myself of that, and there is the whole social phobia thing.



Coincidence said:


> this cat seems kind of cute and everything, but i just don't know why he's angry like that


I understand his mindset all too well.


----------



## Karsten

splendidbob said:


> I just saw the billions of fluorescent teeth.  Srs. Didn't notice anything else until I saw the name of the file and checked back.
> 
> End of the line for hebobtero because of toothfest. Why does she have extra teeth?


What the hell is wrong with her teeth? I mean, they're a bit large, tan and soft looking, but they still look nice to me.

*EDIT* It's also weird that they're on her chest.


----------



## SplendidBob

Karsten said:


> What the hell is wrong with her teeth? I mean, they're a bit large, tan and soft looking, but they still look nice to me.


tan


----------



## love is like a dream

splendidbob said:


> I understand his mindset all too well.


why does he/she behave like that?


----------



## SplendidBob

Coincidence said:


> why does he/she behave like that?


Oh its definitely a she. (kidding :lol).

Probably had abuse from people / a person and generalised it to the entire species. Kinda how misanthropy works.


----------



## love is like a dream

splendidbob said:


> Oh its definitely a she. (kidding :lol).
> 
> Probably had abuse from people / a person and generalised it to the entire species. Kinda how misanthropy works.


^ @ 0:19 lmao


----------



## love is like a dream

this seems like a good answer to the what's the purpose of my life question.


----------



## Chevy396

It always surprises me how little most doctor's know about the central and sympathetic nervous systems. I guess they have neurologists for that.


----------



## discopotato

People amaze me with their stupidity.


----------



## SplendidBob

Wear a shirt, not tucked in for an hour or two, neck burning. **** sake.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@splendidbob

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...eads-is-sas-in-compliance-with-sesta-2181698/

remember the 'competition?' Calling it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think my favourite thing about this song is how annoyed it's made some fans who think they're being trolled by the sound of it






My other favourite part was this comment:



> Great new SOAD track, softer than usual but I love Serj's voice on this one﻿


Also the solo bit that starts at about 2:35 sounds like something from Runescape lol.


----------



## twistix

Percolate! Percolate! Percolate! I need my coffee!


----------



## twistix

/: this coffee is weak


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I guess if I’m not eating pills or seeing a psychiatrist regularly then I’m not proving the extent of my depression & anxiety for the healthcare system as score keeper and thus don’t qualify for any kind of assistance...in conclusion, “you’re ****ed for life unless you can meet our threshold for being ****ed up”, couldn’t know without trying though


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> @splendidbob
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...eads-is-sas-in-compliance-with-sesta-2181698/
> 
> remember the 'competition?' Calling it.


Bah, couldn't see thread. So you are talking about finding "her"? Who was it (can you pm me).


----------



## Mabel Pines

twistix said:


> /: this coffee is weak


Put some treble in it, lol. Just kidding. Just put some shots of expresso in it.


----------



## forever in flux

discopotato said:


> People amaze me with their stupidity.


me too


----------



## Persephone The Dread

forever in flux said:


> me too


I knew I'd seen an edit of that before, took me a while to find it but:


----------



## SplendidBob

forever in flux said:


> me too


Indeed. He needed to get someone to open the door for him and then sprint as hard as he could in the direction of the train, then it would have worked perfectly.

Incidentally, this isn't the same (or even similar), but when I was a kid I was in a car on the motorway. My father (being the twitching coke / meth fiend he was) was doing 100mph on the motorway and a bee flew in through one window and straight out of the other.

I don't even know how that is possible (not getting splattered on the rear window). Nonetheless from the bees perspective it must have been (not a pun) a crazy ride, being deposited a fair distance from its starting point down the road.


----------



## forever in flux

splendidbob said:


> Incidentally, this isn't the same (or even similar), but when I was a kid I was in a car on the motorway. My father (being the twitching coke / meth fiend he was) was doing 100mph on the motorway and a bee flew in through one window and straight out of the other.
> 
> I don't even know how that is possible (not getting splattered on the rear window). Nonetheless from the bees perspective it must have been (not a pun) a crazy ride, being deposited a fair distance from its starting point down the road.


:lol probably the highlight of its tiny life


----------



## SofaKing

Another night allowing precious minutes of my life to tick by worthlessly spent watching inane television. 

Why do I do this?


----------



## chrissyq3838

Canadian Brotha said:


> I guess if I'm not eating pills or seeing a psychiatrist regularly then I'm not proving the extent of my depression & anxiety for the healthcare system as score keeper and thus don't qualify for any kind of assistance...in conclusion, "you're ****ed for life unless you can meet our threshold for being ****ed up", couldn't know without trying though


that sucks im sorry


----------



## llodell88

Something that's always bothered me is how people with good verbal skills can so easily come off as more much more intelligent than they actually are. I think those types of people weasel their way into all types of positions that they probably aren't very good at and don't deserve. Plus the ability to influence people when you really shouldn't be.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Then I wouldn't feel bitter; I'd just feel better now


----------



## GeomTech

llodell88 said:


> Something that's always bothered me is how people with good verbal skills can so easily come off as more much more intelligent than they actually are. I think those types of people weasel their way into all types of positions that they probably aren't very good at and don't deserve. Plus the ability to influence people when you really shouldn't be.


Thinking the same thing here. Ability to Influence + good working verbal skills = persons who take the cake. I mean, you can still be relatively talented verbally but just lack the dynamic usage during person-to-person interaction; like that of writers (whose writing abilities are unparalleled when compared to their "on-the-spot" speaking ability).

And I also envy those that are spatially gifted as well. I suck horribly at this, and well, I have nothing left to lean on. Just effortful work or whatever is what I mostly contributed; at least in school. No magical abilities, creativity or charisma or any of that stuff.

*sigh* But I guess when you slather on a cocktail ointment of charisma ,confidence, good verbal skills, and ability to influence, and you can pretty much BS your way through any situation, and well, life in general. Though, I'd love to see these persons get called out at least once for pretending to know their stuffs when they really didn't.


----------



## tehuti88

Seriously, WTF, Amazon.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I wonder when my self-improvement is going to pay off..
Yes i feel better, I'm communicating with the outside world more and my life and self is of a better quality but where is my tangible, physical evidence.
Like, where is my DnD group or discord group dammit.
I'm trying here, the least you could do is throw me a bone. lol


----------



## GeomTech

Just thinking about anxiety and it's connection to intuition. Does anxiety really hamper intuition? If experience and data are needed for intuition (to find patterns in the data), and if persons with anxious temperaments frequently avoid having new experiences from anxiety, then, how is it that some of these people have an accurate form of it? I mean, I hear accounts of persons with GAD / SAD or related disorders still having very well-developed intuition overall (picking test answers, predicting future, connecting ideas, gambling, etc ). However, I'm not sure how true these accounts are, and well, how would we even begin to measure something as amorphous as intuition? What is going on here? And I mean, whatever "gut feeling" thingy one would get would be clouded in anxious persons; as fear always clouds our psyche. Instead, intuition described by some is not fearful, but just a deep knowing and not knowing exactly why. 

*sigh* I guess it just stems back to innate skill / genetics or whatever; these persons are simply gifted with greater accuracy and capacity for intuition. 

*sigh* I suppose it's just a sign that I've lost all trust in myself. Or maybe I just suck at using intuition, plain and simple.


----------



## mt moyt

if i did have a past life, i think i was from the countryside. for some reason, i always get nostalgic whenever i listen to country music, or see pictures of country life.
There was a Roald Dahl picture i used to always see on the back of his books when i was younger, and they would also make me feel nostalgic, which even at the time i felt was weird. 
i cant find the picture now, but it was him having tea with his grandchildren or something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

chrissyq3838 said:


> that sucks im sorry


I have to wait for a new psychiatrist evaluation however it doesn't make me hopeful, my GP basically said that unless you're psychotic you're not gonna qualify but he didn't seem to have the info regarding federal programs so I'll find out more about that when I get the call for my psych appointment. Fact is though, unless I can convince some psych I'll likely only meet that once that I need support it's just back to the work until the anxiety/depression burns me out or I'm fired cycle...assuming I actually find a job I can manage again.


----------



## twistix

I'm anticipating the morning when the shops open because I discovered a gift I want to get for my mother. An early mothers day gift, I suppose
Also, I look forward to breakfast (still having strong food cravings)


----------



## komorikun

http://gothamist.com/2015/03/25/subway_death.php

http://gothamist.com/2015/09/06/woman_dies_after_falling_between_su.php


----------



## Kilgore Trout

tehuti88 said:


> Seriously, WTF, Amazon.


Amazon clearly thinks you're an illegal gambler. The card shufflers are self explanatory. The UV light and the magnifying glass are for checking bills for authenticity. The pepper spray is kinda weird tho. For that level of criminality I would at least suggest a pocket knife.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

forever in flux said:


> me too


Very stupid indeed. Should have stopped the poor guy instead of just filming. He clearly has mental disorders.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Damn I came here to post something and I got distracted by other people's posts:

I want 1500$ and a pistol.


----------



## twistix

Denied. But you can have this instead:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

twistix said:


> Denied. But you can have this intead:


There is a money tree?!
I was gonna ask you if it grows golden fruits, then I saw the file name which said it's a money tree. It's great because now I don't have to go through the hassle of selling golden fruits. It's just straight cash!

:squeeze


----------



## SFC01

crappy weekend weather


----------



## tehuti88

geraltofrivia said:


> Amazon clearly thinks you're an illegal gambler. The card shufflers are self explanatory. The UV light and the magnifying glass are for checking bills for authenticity. The pepper spray is kinda weird tho. For that level of criminality I would at least suggest a pocket knife.


:um

_*discreetly empties shopping cart*_

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Blue Dino

I found a bottle of this on the cabinet above the refrigerator. It is unopened. I don't remember which past housemate left it there. Or maybe a friend of one, probably during a party. Hmm... I never had bourbon before. Now I'm curious.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The people on this site are too broken to help each other and it gets worse every year.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Yatis, unya pa diay to silang mga 10:30 mahuman.


----------



## Chevy396

I was watching a presentation and they were writing code, it made my mouth actually water. I don't know how much longer I can hold back just for the sake of my health.


----------



## The Library of Emma

At twenty, I greet the same demons I put to death at fifteen. Necromancers don't get peace.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I want a Koala -


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Food.

Time for some lunch.



Persephone The Dread said:


> The people on this site are too broken to help each other and it gets worse every year.


:yes


----------



## Chevy396

From being in a good mood to wanting to punch a hole in the wall in a matter of five minutes. That's the power of a conversation with my mom.


----------



## Chevy396

Why did I have to be the spawn of hell. I didn't ask that b*tch to have me.


----------



## Chevy396

My parents were the worst match in the history of arranged marriages. Kind of like they got down to the bottom of the barrel and they had two people left who nobody could stand, so they threw them together.

So now, as their child I get to have both of their *****ed up personalities as part of me. And as if that weren't bad enough, I've had to live with them for the past couple of years while I try to deal with some of the worst chronic pain of my life.

I'll give you a hint, they don't usually make it better. They are really good at pointing out my flaws when I'm struggling though. The one thing I've seen them bond over is being cruel to other people behind their backs. Or in their children's case, to their faces.


----------



## Kevin001

Should be home by now hmm


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This cold anger is impressive considering the physical pain.

Nothing melts in this cold
But Russia on ice is burning a hole

I see the whole thing come down
I burn it to the ground
Well what the hell did you say?
You said you hate me this way
It's just a matter of time


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Often when people talk about stuff/people they don't like they're describing me.

In the past this would sometimes be people who seemed to like me.

People see what they want to see I guess and ignore everything else, until it suits them not to.


----------



## SplendidBob

1. Jesus christ, I had to ask someone where something was in Tesco and felt pretty bad anxiety. Ugh. One of the earliest exposure tasks and its ****ing crept back up. God damn.

2. Blushing / flushing in women (oh god).


----------



## SplendidBob

"Good news! Domain names you have ordered are now available for immediate purchase at SnapNames. Please note that these domains are not in auction, but are offered on a first come, first serve basis at a fixed 'Buy It Now' price. 

themes.com $2352941"

Yeh, was a little bit speculative that one


----------



## tehuti88

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/amy...ospital-kidney-infection-heres-165900134.html

Nobody seemed to think it was a big serious deal when _I_ spent five days in the hospital for a kidney infection...just sayin'. :serious:

(It's also pretty dumb that they need to have a news article along the lines of "Person hospitalized for kidney infection--_here's why_!" Um...because it's a kidney infection, maybe? :um )


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

ANX1 said:


> That I want a Koala -


Now I want 2x Koala's -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/amy...ospital-kidney-infection-heres-165900134.html
> 
> Nobody seemed to think it was a big serious deal when _I_ spent five days in the hospital for a kidney infection...just sayin'. :serious:
> 
> (It's also pretty dumb that they need to have a news article along the lines of "Person hospitalized for kidney infection--_here's why_!" Um...because it's a kidney infection, maybe? :um )


:hug


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/amy...ospital-kidney-infection-heres-165900134.html
> 
> Nobody seemed to think it was a big serious deal when _I_ spent five days in the hospital for a kidney infection...just sayin'. :serious:
> 
> (It's also pretty dumb that they need to have a news article along the lines of "Person hospitalized for kidney infection--_here's why_!" Um...because it's a kidney infection, maybe? :um )


Made the mistake of reading the comments...95% fat cow comments and/or comparisons to other animals (because that's _totally_ pertinent), a few "Stupid liberal media duhhhrrrrrrr!" comments (because yeah, only the liberal media print dumb articles), a couple of death wishes, and a bunch of snarks about how she got this from promiscuous sex and gorging herself on food and booze. Because that's totally how you get a kidney infection, yep. :yawn I'm not a fan, but this is so predictable and lame, don't people have anything new?

If I were to tell them I didn't need to have sex to get mine, didn't even need to have a bladder, I'd blow their minds...so to speak. Obviously they don't have very big minds to blow in the first place. Maybe it'd be more like a little "pop." Like Bubble Wrap.

...A person who mentioned how a toddler relative of theirs died from kidney infection was downvoted more than upvoted. So was a person who expressed sympathy. Nice. :serious:

ETA:



ANX1 said:


> :hug


:squeeze


----------



## CWe

Negative thoughts are filling my brain and it swallows


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Well, now I'm thinking about koalas.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Made the mistake of reading the comments...95% fat cow comments and/or comparisons to other animals (because that's _totally_ pertinent), a few "Stupid liberal media duhhhrrrrrrr!" comments (because yeah, only the liberal media print dumb articles), a couple of death wishes, and a bunch of snarks about how she got this from promiscuous sex and gorging herself on food and booze. Because that's totally how you get a kidney infection, yep. :yawn I'm not a fan, but this is so predictable and lame, don't people have anything new?
> 
> If I were to tell them I didn't need to have sex to get mine, didn't even need to have a bladder, I'd blow their minds...so to speak. Obviously they don't have very big minds to blow in the first place. Maybe it'd be more like a little "pop." Like Bubble Wrap.
> 
> ...A person who mentioned how a toddler relative of theirs died from kidney infection was downvoted more than upvoted. So was a person who expressed sympathy. Nice. :serious:
> 
> ETA:
> 
> :squeeze


:hug 

Stay strong.


----------



## Steve French

I decided to check the court lists. Haven't done that in a while. What do you know, the usual suspects, the same familiar faces. I always recognize a good number on there. I associated with many of them once upon a time. It's slightly uplifting and slightly motivating for some reason. I really lack the motivation often, I have to look for it in odd places. My desire not to end up a burnout loser stuck on my high school lifestyle is one such source.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to remind myself I can't save the world only He can.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## crimeclub

Tory record: 1.7 trillion debt, 50,000 debt for students, wages decreasing, Trumpian immigration policies, crumbling NHS, homeless epidemic, fracking, wealth distribution to the top, in bed with oligarchs, dictators, and Trump, complicit to the murder of Yemenis civilians via arms deals, increase in crime rates, Tory negligence that led to over 70 Grenfell tower deaths, ended free meals for poor students, library and community center shutdowns, helped Trump and Macron bomb Syria under probably false pretenses, voter suppression laws, and Boris Johnson's hair.


----------



## Blue Dino

tehuti88 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/amy...ospital-kidney-infection-heres-165900134.html
> 
> Nobody seemed to think it was a big serious deal when _I_ spent five days in the hospital for a kidney infection...just sayin'. :serious:
> 
> (It's also pretty dumb that they need to have a news article along the lines of "Person hospitalized for kidney infection--_here's why_!" Um...because it's a kidney infection, maybe? :um )


I think it was a few weeks ago, when Carrie Underwood returned from an accident and injury she recovered from and her first live performance since. It made headlines in most news outlets, clamoring how inspirational and strong she is. I looked up her accident, and it was her slipping on her front steps, fell and broke her wrist and scratched a side of her face.

I don't even want to imagine the tabloids if the Queen of England ever burned her tongue from drinking mildly hot tea one afternoon brunch.


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


>


That is beautiful. I watched the next video in line too. Reminds me why I'd like to start a non-profit instead of a corporation.


----------



## Steve French

This is interesting. Also slightly disturbing.



As taken from here.


----------



## Blue Dino

I really need to start seeing her as a boss or superior at work. Or a totalitarian dictator who runs my country. Someone I need to hide all emotions and displeasure from. If I have them, wrapped them up and vent them out in secret. I think I showed my emotions to her today when I slipped up a bit. I am gonna be paying for that slip up tomorrow maybe. I really hate it when she's around. It's so stressful. I am gonna so liquored up right now. 

She also brought up again about getting rid of my dog. She hasn't brought this up for a long time now. She is just a master at pissing me off and stressing me out.


----------



## Chevy396

I literally broke my back to be drug free,
Why can't they just let me be?


----------



## harrison

You know there's something wrong when you start looking forward to a double episode of Escape to the Country. :roll


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, now I'm thinking about koalas.


Hmm. Are you planning another species wide cull Samantha? Not sure you should be doing that quite as much as you do.


----------



## Rains

Mystery of the day: I found a file called 'glass' inside another file on my desktop. It has some random photos of mine and two versions of a digital painting I was working on a few weeks ago. I don't remember entitling it glass and have no idea why I would.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Steve French said:


> This is interesting. Also slightly disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> As taken from here.


Apparently I'm most like someone from Vietnam, and very below average bmi in my country (edit: and the world it seems, disturbingly.) But I could have guessed a result similar enough to that.

I seem to have lost some weight lately without trying so tested it during the period when I was a bit more and got Liberia which doesn't sound great either..


----------



## SplendidBob

I have a lower bmi than 63% of males aged 30-44 in the UK (and its 26). Wtf UK. (Belarus for me).


----------



## Rains

BMI 18. 97% below average for my country and 86% below average for the world. I got Ethiopia. Lolll.

Idk, BMI never worked for me. I'm slim but I'm not underweight.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> You know there's something wrong when you start looking forward to a double episode of Escape to the Country. :roll


If the UK version, it can be addictive.


----------



## SplendidBob

Rains said:


> I got Ethiopia. Lolll.


:lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

I accidentally ate the whole jar of smart price nutella. 

this is the first binge I have had this year. I have eaters remorse, that ain't gonna go quick. nor is this sugar high.


----------



## SplendidBob

unemployment simulator said:


> I accidentally ate the whole jar of smart price nutella.
> 
> this is the first binge I have had this year. I have eaters remorse, that ain't gonna go quick. nor is this sugar high.


First this year, no biggie, none whatsoever. Important thing is you don't beat yourself up mentally over it and do it again tomorrow


----------



## SplendidBob

Old stomach problem seems to have reappeared. It flares occasionally, hopefully it settles down again quickly.


----------



## SofaKing

The advantage of being alone. Only I have to suffer the effects of my black bean soup lunch.


----------



## firestar

Blue Dino said:


> I really need to start seeing her as a boss or superior at work. Or a totalitarian dictator who runs my country. Someone I need to hide all emotions and displeasure from. If I have them, wrapped them up and vent them out in secret. I think I showed my emotions to her today when I slipped up a bit. I am gonna be paying for that slip up tomorrow maybe. I really hate it when she's around. It's so stressful. I am gonna so liquored up right now.
> 
> She also brought up again about getting rid of my dog. She hasn't brought this up for a long time now. She is just a master at pissing me off and stressing me out.


That sucks. That reminds me a lot of how I felt when I was younger and still living at home with my mom. She could get as angry as she wanted, but the second I tried to express my emotions she shut me down.


----------



## unemployment simulator

splendidbob said:


> First this year, no biggie, none whatsoever. Important thing is you don't beat yourself up mentally over it and do it again tomorrow


thanks bob. usually I go through feeling guilty then try in vain to burn it off with cardio next day, but this often results in disaster as I am absolutely famished afterwards and eating a load more food and just going further into calorie debt.. that is what can happen with my binges. but I have got better since I have switched too less restrictive diets this year. I am gonna try and mentally view it as a cheat meal (not really a meal) and take your advice just try and get back to normal again tomorrow. last time I had a serious food binge I ate nearly 100 jaffa cakes in under an hour... that was a rough post jaffa annihilation period.
hope the belly issue eases off mate.


----------



## llodell88

think i'm addicted to green tea


----------



## SplendidBob

@unemployment simulator thanks, yeh stomach should be ok, its usually a reminder that I need to chill on the caffeine for a while.

One slip up doesn't mean anything, you will be fine .

I have been half binging on and off for a while now (not logging calories atm), not doing a brilliant job but still slowly losing fat (exercise is taking the slack for me). Not any major jaffa cake binges though .

I have been trying to diet since November tho lol, so there is that. When I diet I usually seem to slow bulk.


----------



## harrison

Wonder what happened to poor old WMU - things must have got a bit heated last night on here.


----------



## Steve French

I'm rather bored, or maybe the term would be restless. I'd like to go out and just get wasted. Of course, I would just waste a lot of money, hurt my mind and body, and act like an idiot. But still, damn is it ever entertaining. Maybe I'll just down an eight pack at the end of the night. Harm reduction. Right.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> Wonder what happened to poor old WMU - things must have got a bit heated last night on here.


What happened Don? I have quite a lot of stuff ignored now.


----------



## SplendidBob

Nice spot of hopeless despair tonight. Not actually overly fussed tbh (though I wonder what triggered it?). Getting to be a boring pattern now..

1. Late night, hopeless for future
2. Wake up, angry and irritable, hopeless for future
3. Get up and do something, feel a bit better

Gotta make some headway with the heavy **** before next therapy session. Avoidy.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think there are a lot of strange blogs on the Internet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

All this could have been solved with a slap and a proper duel. I had a brick in my white glove just for that occasion.


----------



## CNikki

Existential questioning keeping me up.


----------



## riverbird

I wish I could have a clean slate.


----------



## PrinceOfCA

My failed attempts to keep a girlfriend. How I wish the internet was on so I could watch Netflix. My stupid bed sheet keeps coming off the bed every single night and it’s aggravating.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> What happened Don? I have quite a lot of stuff ignored now.


I don't know actually mate - I was just looking through a thread this morning and saw he'd been temp banned. Hope he's okay.


----------



## Sus y

harrison said:


> I don't know actually mate - I was just looking through a thread this morning and saw he'd been temp banned. Hope he's okay.


We should behave then, I saw two other members who got permabanned.

On another note, I saw another awesome library's video, I was going to link it to you but I closed the page by accident :laugh:.


----------



## harrison

Sus y said:


> We should behave then, I saw two other members who got permabanned.
> 
> On another note, I saw *another awesome library's video*, I was going to link it to you but I closed the page by accident :laugh:.


That's okay Susy - if you come across it again just let me know. 

I might try and go and stay at that other one you told me about one day. I'd love it.


----------



## harrison

Just on something completely different, I met up with a lady today about this meetup thing - and made the mistake of guessing her age. I am never going to do that again - My God I can be so stupid. 

I really hate it when they ask how old I think they are. I usually go very low then you know they'll be happy either way, but this time I really put my foot in it.

I told her she looked like 51 and she's actually 45. :O


----------



## twistix

Why did I do that and why am I still awake? I should be sleeping


----------



## Sus y

harrison said:


> That's okay Susy - if you come across it again just let me know.
> 
> I might try and go and stay at that other one you told me about one day. I'd love it.


I think this other is called by people as the eye library, China, although despite the design is really cool I would found it a bit overwhelming in RL, but it may have very cool books.



harrison said:


> Just on something completely different, I met up with a lady today about this meetup thing - and made the mistake of guessing her age. I am never going to do that again - My God I can be so stupid.
> 
> I really hate it when they ask how old I think they are. I usually go very low then you know they'll be happy either way, but this time I really put my foot in it.
> 
> I told her she looked like 51 and she's actually 45. :O


:teeth That's why I almost never go around with this kind of games.


twistix said:


> Why did I do that and why am I still awake? I should be sleeping


Don't sleep, its boring :b (says one that will go to bed soon).


----------



## Blue Dino

firestar said:


> That sucks. That reminds me a lot of how I felt when I was younger and still living at home with my mom. *She could get as angry as she wanted, but the second I tried to express my emotions she shut me down.*


Exactly this. I use to feel like this is so unfair and want to even things out. Why does she get to show emotions and be hyper sensitive all she wants, while I cannot even let a bit of mine slip out? As I got older, I learned it isn't worth the potential drama and arguments and figure it's best just to be short changed, take the unfairness for the sake of minimizing further emotional damage and stress. It still feels unfair, but something I have to learn to accept and take it.


----------



## SplendidBob

In order to put some more life into SAS, there should be a global amnesty and all banned people, even the evil ones should be allowed to post again.


----------



## mt moyt

my asos package should arrive tomorrow. i put the address as my work address, so ill get it while im at work.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Obvious trolls that people keep replying to as if they are not trolls. :stu


----------



## SofaKing

Giving someone the benefit of the doubt isn't a character flaw.


----------



## Daxi004

that's it, I'm rewatching south park for the fourth time


----------



## SplendidBob

The difference between my morning moods and evening moods is insane. I should definitely avoid all humanoid contact until the evening lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> The difference between my morning moods and evening moods is insane. I should definitely avoid all humanoid contact until the evening lol.


Noted.


----------



## tea111red

I thought the tough times were maybe over, but a bunch of other BS started up an hour later. Guess not. Back to feeling lost (or being at "war"). :no :haha


----------



## Mabel Pines

Can you elaborate and give us the details or nah?


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> Noted.


----------



## tea111red

Mabel Pines said:


> Can you elaborate and give us the details or nah?


My mom causing problems in my life...


----------



## Mabel Pines

Are you old enough to move out? I would if I was you but of course, you only gave us a very brief glimpse of how it is living there, so I am definitely not informed enough to judge.


----------



## Chevy396

I hate how jelly belly are a minefield of gross flavors along with the good ones, so you can't eat more than one at a time and have to check the flavor every time. I guess it helps prevent over eating though.


----------



## Sus y

mt moyt said:


> my asos package should arrive tomorrow. i put the address as my work address, so ill get it while im at work.


Did you ordered the tshirt at the end? :b maybe you could post a pic in the outfit thread .



SamanthaStrange said:


> Obvious trolls that people keep replying to as if they are not trolls. :stu


But when and how do you know?  I need a list of trolls and a manual about how to treat them :b


----------



## Mabel Pines

SolutionX said:


> I hate how jelly belly are a minefield of gross flavors along with the good ones, so you can't eat more than one at a time and have to check the flavor every time. I guess it helps prevent over eating though.


Just buy the ones that contain only one flavor, no?


----------



## LazarusBlack

Just wondering if I should shave my two month beard off or not


----------



## tea111red

Mabel Pines said:


> Are you old enough to move out? I would if I was you but of course, you only gave us a very brief glimpse of how it is living there, so I am definitely not informed enough to judge.


Can you please erase the part that shows my post? I deleted it... I was just venting. Don't really think anyone on here can help me. I need mental strength and for my financial situation to not be disasterous.

Thanks...sorry if I may come across as not so nice right now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


>


I don't understand what this means...

:hide

:lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Sus y said:


> But when and how do you know?  I need a list of trolls and a manual about how to treat them :b


Just trust your own judgment, and don't take advice from a cynic like me.


----------



## Sus y

SamanthaStrange said:


> Just trust your own judgment, and don't take advice from a cynic like me.


Impossible! I was thinking to write the manual with all your tips :b


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> Impossible! I was thinking to write the manual with all your tips :b


But Sus, why?


----------



## Sus y

Mabel Pines said:


> But Sus, why?


Why why why?


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> Why why why?


Because I want to know how to play the 10 movies game, lol.


----------



## Sus y

Mabel Pines said:


> Because I want to know how to play the 10 movies game, lol.


Did you see Avengers Infinity war already? I want to play to give spoilers >


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't understand what this means...
> 
> :hide
> 
> :lol


This isn't for you of course, but I found this an interesting watch.






10:50 "where's the hair"? Indeed.


----------



## tea111red

These "how to get mental strength" articles I read were garbage. I'm mentally fatigued and need rest and relief, but can't get an adequate amount.


----------



## SofaKing

I need to escape to nature. It's a survival imperative.


----------



## tea111red

SofaKing said:


> I need to escape to nature. It's a survival imperative.


I should do that, too...good idea.


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> I should do that, too...good idea.


Yeah...I miss the peacefulness. The city has been a new experience, but time is ticking on that.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> Just on something completely different, I met up with a lady today about this meetup thing - and made the mistake of guessing her age. I am never going to do that again - My God I can be so stupid.
> 
> I really hate it when they ask how old I think they are. I usually go very low then you know they'll be happy either way, but this time I really put my foot in it.
> 
> I told her she looked like 51 and she's actually 45. :O


Heh. Wouldn't guess a womans age.

Its basically impossible depending on how they look after their skin and whether they are skillfull with / using makeup.

Also the hardened carapace of the femid.

Was tricked into going to a new years eve party with people I didn't know and I overheard someone say "I am 45" and another woman misheard and said "you don't look 55". Could hear a pin drop.


----------



## SplendidBob

Finally after my beard disease some of the grey hairs have suddenly emerged. Quite pleased to see them, like a bunch of mildly pubic looking old friends.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> Did you see Avengers Infinity war already? I want to play to give spoilers >


Lol.


----------



## Chevy396

Mabel Pines said:


> Just buy the ones that contain only one flavor, no?


I don't buy candy though, just something my parents had lying out. Got my sugar for the month anyway.


----------



## Chevy396

Jesus, my neighbor, a guy, just had the loudest male orgasm I've ever heard. He screamed at the top of his lungs. I'm gonna have to record this **** some day.


----------



## mt moyt

Sus y said:


> Did you ordered the tshirt at the end? :b maybe you could post a pic in the outfit thread .
> 
> But when and how do you know?  I need a list of trolls and a manual about how to treat them :b


haha yes! unless its really nice though, ill probably return it. the main thing im looking forward to is a bag since mine is falling apart


----------



## Sus y

mt moyt said:


> haha yes! unless its really nice though, ill probably return it. the main thing im looking forward to is a bag since mine is falling apart


I'm sure it would look fine, oh well, return if not? lol, anyway hope you enjoy whatever you asked for


----------



## Ai

I mixed up the names of two extremely regular customers almost two days ago, and I'm still flustered about it... which I acknowledge is stupid, but. Guh. I am just so bollocks at names. I have no idea why, but I am. And both she and my manager thought it was so absurdly funny. 

I know they didn't mean anything by it.

But it still made me want to hide in the bathroom for the rest of the day.


----------



## Chevy396

Ai said:


> I mixed up the names of two extremely regular customers almost two days ago, and I'm still flustered about it... which I acknowledge is stupid, but. Guh. I am just so bollocks at names. I have no idea why, but I am. And both she and my manager thought it was so absurdly funny.
> 
> I know they didn't mean anything by it.
> 
> But it still made me want to hide in the bathroom for the rest of the day.


This is my worst skill. You could tell me your name and five minutes later I'd have forgotten it. I can't even remember the names of my relatives sometimes. It's not from weed either, but it doesn't help.


----------



## Ai

SolutionX said:


> This is my worst skill. You could tell me your name and five minutes later I'd have forgotten it. I can't even remember the names of my relatives sometimes. It's not from weed either, but it doesn't help.


Heh. It doesn't even take me that long. It's like they're just meaningless syllables, traveling into one ear and out the other. I have to make a real, concerted effort to commit them to memory... and I still usually fail. lol

Stress certainly isn't helpful either. When I am particularly anxious (and there are a lot of people out on the floor), this adorable quirk of mine has the habit of tossing facial blindness in the mix, just for kicks... So not only do I forget the poor sucker's name, I cannot recall if I've actually even just interacted with them or not... Like, _who the **** did I just put in dressing room one? WHO KNOWS. Moving on._

I end up greeting people multiple times, or asking them the same question a few minutes later... and they almost always look unsure, like maybe I'm ****ing with them... or really am that challenged... :')

Retail is fun.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Ai carry a pack of stickers and sticker them. Or just call everyone Nigel (most common name by far, high chance of hit rate) and **** it. 

Can't remember names either, too busy worrying about how stupid I look, or when they are going to ask me something that forces me to reveal my pitiful life.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Ai said:


> I mixed up the names of two extremely regular customers almost two days ago, and I'm still flustered about it... which I acknowledge is stupid, but. Guh. I am just so bollocks at names. I have no idea why, but I am. And both she and my manager thought it was so absurdly funny.
> 
> I know they didn't mean anything by it.
> 
> But it still made me want to hide in the bathroom for the rest of the day.


Don't worry. I sometimes forget my own name, sometimes, lol.


----------



## truant

Steve French said:


> This is interesting. Also slightly disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> As taken from here.


Lower than 90% in my country, than 73% in the world. Most like someone from Somalia.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> @Ai carry a pack of stickers and sticker them. Or just call everyone Nigel (most common name by far, high chance of hit rate) and **** it.
> 
> Can't remember names either, too busy worrying about how stupid I look, or when they are going to ask me something that forces me to reveal my pitiful life.


I've never met anyone by that name in my life, although I wouldn't remember it anyway. Having never been to the UK, there is a high chance I'm right though.


----------



## CNikki

That soon the beginning of the nineties decade will be thirty years ago. And I'm only getting older.

:cry


----------



## SplendidBob

SolutionX said:


> I've never met anyone by that name in my life, although I wouldn't remember it anyway. Having never been to the UK, there is a high chance I'm right though.


Turns out everyone is called Nigel Nigel, we just all forget it instantly.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> @Ai carry a pack of stickers and sticker them. Or just call everyone Nigel (most common name by far, high chance of hit rate) and **** it.
> 
> Can't remember names either, too busy worrying about how stupid I look, or when they are going to ask me something that forces me to reveal my pitiful life.


:laugh: Perfect.

And yeah. :/ I especially worry about that with the regulars, because they always want to start conversations with me. I mean, they're well-intentioned and it's actually kind of flattering that they even remember me... I appreciate the friendliness to a degree. Some of them are genuinely nice folk. _But_ I'm also a neurotic mess and would rather not have to volunteer anything about my life or make obnoxiously superficial small talk with people following conventions instructing them to pretend we're on closer terms than we actually are... :serious: ... at which I am so awkward and terrible.

I have so many feelings. And all of them are conflicting and irrational. lol



Mabel Pines said:


> Don't worry. I sometimes forget my own name, sometimes, lol.


:lol I forgot my own birth date for a second once while verifying my identity at the pharmacy... There was a moment there where I seriously thought they might not give me my meds. Woops...



CNikki said:


> That soon the beginning of the nineties decade will be thirty years ago. And I'm only getting older.
> 
> :cry


... I've been thinking about this a lot lately too. And the fact that I will soon have been out of high school for an entire decade.

Insanity.

:blank


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> I wish I could have a clean slate.


Same here.


----------



## CNikki

Ai said:


> ... I've been thinking about this a lot lately too. And the fact that I will soon have been out of high school for an entire decade.
> 
> Insanity.
> 
> :blank


I've thought about similar things, too. The people I used to see, associate with, etc. I don't really miss most of it, and thankfully I'm over the bits that weren't that pleasant of memories. But it's like...what's really changed since then? That's another subject that's saved for another time, I guess.

I'm starting to feel the physical difference, too. Blah!


----------



## Steve French

I woke up today with a hell of a headache and a sour stomach. Vomited a few times. Couldn't eat, could hardly drink. Just laid there licking my wounds. I'm going to try and remember this one and avoid repeating it in the future.


----------



## komorikun

I lived with a Nigel when I was living in Japan. It was the coffin place where like 10-15 people all lived together and slept in coffins (holes in the wall). He was like 50 or 55 (English of course) and had been living in Japan for over a decade, maybe more. Couldn't speak any Japanese and was an alcoholic. He got into two fights when he was living in that place. Once with my Japanese boyfriend because Nigel stole his telephone from the coffee table. Returned it though like nothing happened. Ended up with a black eye. Another time with a different British guy who got into a heated argument with him. Nigel then threw something at the other British guy....leading to a physical altercation outside the apartment.

So when I hear that name I think of him.


----------



## Myosr

truant said:


> Lower than 90% in my country, than 73% in the world. Most like someone from Somalia.


I got lower than 93% and 78%, and DR Congo.

Funny thing is I'm actually trying to lose weight for some reason. :S


----------



## llodell88

Gotta go to counseling tomorrow. don't want to. another week with the same activities, not much new to talk about. nothing really.


----------



## truant

Myosr said:


> I got lower than 93% and 78%, and DR Congo.
> 
> Funny thing is I'm actually trying to lose weight for some reason. :S


Lower than 90% doesn't mean much here. I'm basically the exact weight I should be for my height. Which means that 90% of the people here are overweight to some degree. :/

I still have unsightly visceral fat I'm trying to get rid of. But I'm not sure I'll be able to since it's basically a big pot of cortisol. The only way I can reduce that without starving myself is by reducing my stress. Which is impossible without solving some of my (innumerable) problems.


----------



## Myosr

truant said:


> Lower than 90% doesn't mean much here. I'm basically the exact weight I should be for my height. Which means that 90% of the people here are overweight to some degree. :/


I'm actually underweight, but that's probably because I have virtually no muscle mass at all.



> I still have unsightly visceral fat I'm trying to get rid of.


Same here :/



> But I'm not sure I'll be able to since it's basically a big pot of cortisol. The only way I can reduce that without starving myself is by reducing my stress. Which is impossible without solving some of my (innumerable) problems.


I was trying to walk/run it into oblivion, but it never completely goes away. I'm not even sure why I care. It's like a weird side project I have, maybe I'm just trying to prove I can do it, because it just seems like something to do. But it's also because I visualize myself as being small (short and skinny). I know it's unattractive to other people, but I can't see myself as anything else.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> Heh. Wouldn't guess a womans age.
> 
> Its basically impossible depending on how they look after their skin and whether they are skillfull with / using makeup.
> 
> Also the hardened carapace of the femid.
> 
> Was tricked into going to a new years eve party with people I didn't know and I overheard someone say "I am 45" and another woman misheard and said "you don't look 55". Could hear a pin drop.


Yeah, I used to always just say about 10 years younger than what I was actually thinking - that usually works and everyone's happy. But yesterday I made the mistake of blurting out what I really thought - which is pretty much always a bad idea, especially in my case.


----------



## tea111red

I don't know if I should try to struggle for a few hrs to go back to sleep for or just get up and drink a bunch of coffee (I'll still be dragging throughout the day and may not feel like doing much).


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> I don't know if I should try to struggle for a few hrs to go back to sleep for or just get up and drink a bunch of coffee (I'll still be dragging throughout the day and may not feel like doing much).


It sounds like you will not be doing much regardless, so might as well just lay in bed and hoping you drift off into sleep. Even if not, you will at least be resting physically. Coffee will probably just make you crash completely later.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

pain


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

The weather here is terrible for the time of year! Depressingly grey, rainy, cold. I assumed it was the same throughout the country, but have just seen pictures on Facebook of decent weather in Scotland and Cornwall.


----------



## Kevin001

Might have to get a walmart haircut.


----------



## SplendidBob

tea111red said:


> I don't know if I should try to struggle for a few hrs to go back to sleep for or just get up and drink a bunch of coffee (I'll still be dragging throughout the day and may not feel like doing much).


This is me for the last 9 days. I end up caffeining myself because it helps my mood. Not sure it's the best idea.

Just cannot sleep well atm. My dreams are all ****ed up and I feel physically agitated. Last night I dreamed of me worrying about the stuff I am worrying about in real life. Can't even escape from this crap there lol.



LydeaCharlotte said:


> The weather here is terrible for the time of year! Depressingly grey, rainy, cold. I assumed it was the same throughout the country, but have just seen pictures on Facebook of decent weather in Scotland and Cornwall.


Its annoying as hell esp considering the really nice hot spell recently.


----------



## harrison

It really pisses me off when I start reading a bad book. I managed to get through one written by this Australian journalist a while ago about drug-dealers in Bali - but her latest one uses the same style of writing. It's so annoying and badly written I feel like throwing it against the wall.

I used to do that with Henry Miller books when I was reading his crap in Germany. Some of his were at least bearable though.


----------



## harrison

My wife suggested I join a book club. That's hilarious. She could do it because she's a fast reader and can tolerate garbage - but if I don't like the first few sentences I can't read it. So I 'd basically be sitting there telling everyone this book is ****.

This sort of thing shouldn't annoy me this much. Why do I get so ****ing agitated about little things.


----------



## Cascades

harrison said:


> It really pisses me off when I start reading a bad book. I managed to get through one written by this Australian journalist a while ago about drug-dealers in Bali - but her latest one uses the same style of writing. It's so annoying and badly written I feel like throwing it against the wall.
> 
> I used to do that with Henry Miller books when I was reading his crap in Germany. Some of his were at least bearable though.


Snowing in Bali?

If it is, I see it everywhere, I was thinking about getting it but maybe not now..


----------



## Chevy396

Just realized what "gig economy" is supposed to mean. As a techie I assumed it was referring to gigabytes, but now clearly see it means gig as in a quick job. Duh.


----------



## truant

harrison said:


> It really pisses me off when I start reading a bad book. I managed to get through one written by this Australian journalist a while ago about drug-dealers in Bali - but her latest one uses the same style of writing. It's so annoying and badly written I feel like throwing it against the wall.
> 
> I used to do that with Henry Miller books when I was reading his crap in Germany. Some of his were at least bearable though.


I have a surprisingly high tolerance for bad books. I finish probably 99% of all the books I start reading. But I think that's my OCD. Once I start a book, I have a really hard time deciding not to finish it, though I often set books aside for months at a time or poke away at them a few pages here and there. I also tend to read several books at the same time, which maybe helps me tolerate bad books a little easier because I'm only reading them part-time.


----------



## twistix

I have too many lazy, useless things to do to be expected to be productive


----------



## Chevy396

I think this is the type of company that I'd like to start...


----------



## Chevy396

I saw somebody on YouTube making fun of the way really bad stroke victims talk and it made me feel pretty bad. I didn't have any real side effects from my little one other than fracturing my back, but it seems like a pretty big turn off to women anyway.


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. I really need furniture but going to IKEA is such a pain. It's like 70-80 minutes by bus (2 buses) and then a 30 minute walk. I could order online but seems silly to spend $1000-$1500 without seeing the stuff in person first. And certain things can't be ordered online, like lamps and various kitchen stuff. So I want to do the pick and deliver.

https://www.ikea.com/ms/en_US/service-offer/picking-and-delivery.html


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> It sounds like you will not be doing much regardless, so might as well just lay in bed and hoping you drift off into sleep. Even if not, you will at least be resting physically. Coffee will probably just make you crash completely later.


Well, I tried to sleep for an hr, got drowsy a bit, but then my thoughts must've stimulated me too much so I just got up and drank a bunch of coffee, haha. I don't look rested, imo, but I guess I feel ok.



splendidbob said:


> This is me for the last 9 days. I end up caffeining myself because it helps my mood. Not sure it's the best idea.
> 
> Just cannot sleep well atm. My dreams are all ****ed up and I feel physically agitated. Last night I dreamed of me worrying about the stuff I am worrying about in real life. Can't even escape from this crap there lol.


Yep, I drink it to help my mood, too, lol. I think I've had dreams like you've mentioned as well, haha. Ahhh .... frustrating not getting proper rest!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That this is a beautiful version of this song with some awesome guitar playing -






:crying:


----------



## Goodlntentions

Thinking about humanity and life in general at the moment.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Not only is this title on point, but so are the lyrics. Well apart from claiming to be nice. I don't do that. I've listened to it before but never read them but I was thinking of the title.






This house is full of ears, but I can't talk to anyone
They've heard this one a thousand times
The most exciting thing I do, hang half way out a third floor window
And maybe throw lit cigarettes down

And maybe I'll catch fire
Something warm to hold me
Something pure to burn away the darkness that hides inside my mind
All that evil ****'s not hard to find 
I guess I only claim to be nice

This house is full of eyes, but I can't look at anyone
They've seen this face a thousand times
The most relaxing thing I do, hang half way out a third floor window
And look at rocks if I fall out

And maybe I'll fall hard
Something tough to break me, something sharp to rip into my insides
And bleed out all the pain
Sorry I don't even know your name
I guess for me it's easy this way

Maybe I'll catch fire
Something warm to hold me
Something pure to burn away the darkness that hides inside my mind
All that evil ****'s not hard to find
I guess I only claim to be nice


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This was a song she sung with her dad and with a guitar from her grandpa that passed away -






Reminds me of lost loved ones. :crying:


----------



## Red2N

Why Callum Hudson-Odoi isn't in the first team.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want to tell the voice that thinks it's a bad idea to stab myself repeatedly to **** off.


----------



## funnynihilist

harrison said:


> It really pisses me off when I start reading a bad book. I managed to get through one written by this Australian journalist a while ago about drug-dealers in Bali - but her latest one uses the same style of writing. It's so annoying and badly written I feel like throwing it against the wall.
> 
> I used to do that with Henry Miller books when I was reading his crap in Germany. Some of his were at least bearable though.


I find lots of books to be just awful, even some of the classics.
Some of it is me because the internet has ruined my attention span, but lots of books are simply overrated.


----------



## SplendidBob

tea111red said:


> Yep, I drink it to help my mood, too, lol. I think I've had dreams like you've mentioned as well, haha. Ahhh .... frustrating not getting proper rest!


Yeh indeed. Just a nice 8 or 9 hour sleep with wholesome pleasant dreams would be super.

When you don't even need to analyse the dream because the dream is just directly what you are worrying about you know things are a bit ****ed lol.


----------



## riverbird

I'd really like a giant cup of coffee right now.


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> Snowing in Bali?
> 
> If it is, I see it everywhere, I was thinking about getting it but maybe not now..


Yes, that's the one I read. She also wrote one about Schappelle Corby I think. I got her latest one from the library but will take it back when I'm well enough to go - it's garbage.

I'm not feeling well at all at the moment though and I get very annoyed with everything when I'm like this - so you might like it, don't worry. I'm extremely fussy and won't put up with something if I don't like it.


----------



## f1ora

school


----------



## harrison

funnynihilist said:


> I find lots of books to be just awful, even some of the classics.
> Some of it is me because the internet has ruined my attention span, but lots of books are simply overrated.


Some of it is definitely me - there's something very wrong with me at the moment. I need to see my doctor.

But yes, you're right - so much garbage gets published. It's astonishing. What bothers me is this woman's a journalist and is supposed to have been trained to write coherently.


----------



## harrison

truant said:


> I have a surprisingly high tolerance for bad books. I finish probably 99% of all the books I start reading. But I think that's my OCD. Once I start a book, I have a really hard time deciding not to finish it, though I often set books aside for months at a time or poke away at them a few pages here and there. I also tend to read several books at the same time, which maybe helps me tolerate bad books a little easier because I'm only reading them part-time.


Yes I used to read a lot at the same time - I'd have a big pile beside my bed, I still do actually. I have a ridiculous amount of them - but some are also for collecting and reselling.

I have a problem with concentration - especially when I feel like this. I was on a different medication a few years ago and I could just lie there and read everything - it was wonderful to be able to just relax. I still only read what I liked though - too many good books out there to tolerate things I don't like.


----------



## llodell88

i want sugar, i need sugar, someone fix my car please, please, please


----------



## CNikki

Saw a video of someone who makes content (don't know what since I've only seen the link of the video from another profile) and how they are afraid of basically being taken down for saying something that could 'violate the site's rules' (which is more like going against their biases at this point.) The said-site is their main source of living and since people are being shut down by said site by the masses, they live in constant fear as to what will happen if that gets taken away from them.

Some of the points made is of an increase of policing someone's verbal expression because they _might just happen_ to offend someone, therefore they are more likely to be scrutinized and framed as something they did not intend or accuse about their character that is not truthful. Of course, I have my own biases about this type of culture that I'm sure people seen me express, on here and in other sources. But it also reflects on how I'm a bit guilty on caving into other's 'expectations' and regulations in fear that I too would be framed as something that I am not...and it has happened before.

Freedom of speech and the concept of equality have been hot topics, and, again, I've expressed my views on the matter that makes it clear on where I stand with them and what boundaries are set. But I still have to tiptoe around on how the opinion or thought is executed because I know that people will twist it into something and make it seem like I am prejudice. This person in the video even said that the way we tiptoe and treat certain people in a certain way in fear that we will offend and come off as x-ophobic defeats the purpose of what freedom and equality is - that we do not see them in the same standing as ourselves. And it's true.

It's sad that within the twenty-first century, withstanding that we should have ideals of seeing freedom of expression and equality being rampant, many of which older generations fought and died for, regular people have to fear for their lives or else what they have built for a good amount of time can be taken away within seconds. Virtually over anything that a few people just so happen to interpret them as 'offensive'. The truth does not have substance as to whether the accusations are even true.

_lets out one big sigh, knowing that this has a risk of being under heat, too_


----------



## Steve French

It's hard to get around the past eight years of being a degenerate good-for-nothing. It's all in a database somewhere. My excuses seem to ring hollow, and I can't blame most. Still, I'd get more sympathy and forgiveness if I were a hardened criminal rather than having to deal with social issues and a learning disability.


----------



## Chevy396

Just saw a commercial for local news...



> Kids vaping, how they started and where they get it from.


Since this is a very conservative area it isn't a surprise. Once again you are scared of something because you are too dumb to understand how it works. Better start another war to keep the kids from having any fun in a healthy way. It's the only way to satiate your fear.


----------



## Chevy396

CNikki said:


> Saw a video of someone who makes content (don't know what since I've only seen the link of the video from another profile) and how they are afraid of basically being taken down for saying something that could 'violate the site's rules' (which is more like going against their biases at this point.) The said-site is their main source of living and since people are being shut down by said site by the masses, they live in constant fear as to what will happen if that gets taken away from them.
> 
> Some of the points made is of an increase of policing someone's verbal expression because they _might just happen_ to offend someone, therefore they are more likely to be scrutinized and framed as something they did not intend or accuse about their character that is not truthful. Of course, I have my own biases about this type of culture that I'm sure people seen me express, on here and in other sources. But it also reflects on how I'm a bit guilty on caving into other's 'expectations' and regulations in fear that I too would be framed as something that I am not...and it has happened before.
> 
> Freedom of speech and the concept of equality have been hot topics, and, again, I've expressed my views on the matter that makes it clear on where I stand with them and what boundaries are set. But I still have to tiptoe around on how the opinion or thought is executed because I know that people will twist it into something and make it seem like I am prejudice. This person in the video even said that the way we tiptoe and treat certain people in a certain way in fear that we will offend and come off as x-ophobic defeats the purpose of what freedom and equality is - that we do not see them in the same standing as ourselves. And it's true.
> 
> It's sad that within the twenty-first century, withstanding that we should have ideals of seeing freedom of expression and equality being rampant, many of which older generations fought and died for, regular people have to fear for their lives or else what they have built for a good amount of time can be taken away within seconds. Virtually over anything that a few people just so happen to interpret them as 'offensive'. The truth does not have substance as to whether the accusations are even true.
> 
> _lets out one big sigh, knowing that this has a risk of being under heat, too_


Most of these people use made up drama to get attention to their channel. I wouldn't cry too hard for them, it's what ruined the internet.


----------



## CNikki

SolutionX said:


> Most of these people use made up drama to get attention to their channel. I wouldn't cry too hard for them, it's what ruined the internet.


Not saying that I cry for them. And I understand that. But it is a subject that I can to an extent relate to as there is a societal increase of people being hypersensitive and trying to dictate on what other people say by claiming that they say things that are either misinterpreted or misinformed by the person(s) listening. This, in turn, creates an atmosphere with the mass pretty much giving the execution of someone's image, potential career and other life prospects before they even stand trial, if that makes sense. There's no room for open communication or dialogue to challenge society but rather to silence them, but ironically it's in the name of equality.


----------



## Blue Dino

Persephone The Dread said:


> I want to tell the voice that thinks it's a *bad idea* to stab myself repeatedly to **** off.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Well the past 2 days have been eventful.... Had to get my car towed twice. -___- FML


----------



## Wanderlust26

I always wonder when I try to sound confident to mask my anxiety, if I end up sounding angry to people. I can never tell because the interactions happen so quickly. Sometimes people will give me an attitude or be rude and I never figure out what I could have possibly said that would provoke them.

Just today alone, I interacted with a lot of different people and they all treated me differently. The fact that some were really friendly must mean it's not me then? Oh, I'll never know....


----------



## Kevin001

I pay my mom rent monthly now but she still wants it to add up like of old......every thursday so since there is 5 thursday in May I have to pay more.....eek! That means I'll have to pay $430 and my uncle pay $625.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Finally, saving up is paying off. And this bank is a lot better than my old one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Giertz brands herself as "the queen of ****ty robots" and runs a YouTube channel where she employs deadpan humor to demonstrate mechanical robots of her own creation to automate everyday tasks; despite working from a purely mechanical standpoint, they often fall short of practical usefulness, for comic effect.[6] Giertz's creations have included an alarm clock that slaps the user,[7] a lipstick applier,[8] and one that shampoos the user's hair.[4] When building her robots, Giertz does not aim to make something useful, instead coming up with excessive solutions to potentially automatable situations.[9]


Hmm that reminds me of chindogu especially this


----------



## mt moyt

i started reading a Stephen King book a few days ago, and this time im not resisting my OCD tendencies to search up every word i dont know, so i can learn some new words. 
A few of them are:
palaver, transmogrify, honky-tonk. 

I was thinking of creating a text document to record these words down, but that would take too long and already im getting tired of pausing very few pages to search up a word. So i figured out an easier way - ive a safari page open on my phone thats solely for definitions. I can just click back/forward and itll show all the definitions ive looked up lately. i just have to remember not to close that page or itll all be gone


----------



## Kevin001

Been spending so much lately and been so stressed but I know God has me and has a better plan for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

hmm



> At this point... NEITHER.
> 
> I was "FOR THE HORDE" to start. It was cool, being with a bunch of cast-offs banding together to protect each other against a world that didn't like them.
> 
> The Horde and Alliance worked together to take on the Legion, and then Arthas, and then Deathwing. Garrosh tried to get a war going between them, people weren't on board, I wasn't enthused, it ended poorly for the Horde. Cool, glad we're done with that, no more silly factional fighting. So then we work to stop the Iron Horde, and we're now stopping the Legion from destroying the entire universe.
> 
> And then... right back to the war we already know is pointless? No rest, just more war, trying to destroy the world after saving it from Sargeras? REALLY?!? Both sides are led by absolute lunatics.
> 
> I can't support either side of a war that exists for no reason. There's no story that could support this. It's blatantly being shoehorned in to force faction division all over again, after talking up the community's "togetherness" and "friendship." It's lazy. It's past done. It's boring.
> 
> I'm FOR COMMON SENSE! FOR AZEROTH! FOR SOME FREAKING SLEEP AFTER DECADES OF UNENDING WAR!
> 
> It's starting to feel like I'm in a Games Workshop setting. "In the grim darkness of the World of Warcraft, there is only war."﻿


That's about what I thought even though I haven't played since Cataclysm. Cool trailer though.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> I pay my mom rent monthly now but she still wants it to add up like of old......every thursday so since there is 5 thursday in May I have to pay more.....eek! That means I'll have to pay $430 and my uncle pay $625.


You have to pay $430 every week to rent a room from your mom in the south? Or is that the total for the month?


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> hmm
> 
> That's about what I thought even though I haven't played since Cataclysm. Cool trailer though.


The two main characters in that trailer should just **** and get it over with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SolutionX said:


> The two main characters in that trailer should just **** and get it over with.


Hm I could ship it. Tbf I ship most rivals lol regardless of circumstances but that would be cute. I think he replaced Varian (his dad apparently man I'm behind.)


----------



## Flora20

Wish I could find my sketchbook..


----------



## Steve French

Going to work tomorrow. Actually somewhat pumped. Other than having to get up in the morning. The pay is quite good, be working with the bros, simple enough work that even I can't **** it up. Gonna have to practice up on my ****talk in between ripping the reefer and going on a run to make sure I can pass out at the correct time.


----------



## SplendidBob

Going to let beard grey now. See what we have.


----------



## Chevy396

Sometimes time slows down, sometimes it speeds up, but it always moves forward no matter what you do.

That means tomorrow is always a new day. I'm finally learning this and it's gotten me through some bad times just remembering it.


----------



## Ai

I ***** a lot... But when it comes down to it, I am actually very fortunate. I have a family that, for whatever reason, loves me. I make very little money, but I _need_ very little money. My mother doesn't ask me to pay rent or any other bills (though she'd be entirely justified in doing so.) She doesn't even ask me to buy my own food and other necessities; I just choose to, because I feel a little less burdensome.

All n' all, my life could absolutely be a lot worse. It's helpful to remind myself this every so often. Perspective and whatnot...


----------



## Kevin001

SolutionX said:


> You have to pay $430 every week to rent a room from your mom in the south? Or is that the total for the month?


Month of May lol......I don't make much though.


----------



## Ai

Sometimes I hesitate to talk about my boyfriend (or even use the _word_ "boyfriend") here, because it just seems to dredge up the occasional animosity from the gender-warring, suffering-contest crowd... but then I find myself a little lost for words. He's such a big part of my life and often on my mind, despite the physical distance between us.

And on other occasions, I do feel like if I do it too much, it sounds... self-congratulatory or annoying, just given the general atmosphere of relationship-related suffering... And then I find myself going back and deleting posts in retrospect.

Being neurotic is fun.


----------



## Cascades

Ai said:


> Sometimes I hesitate to talk about my boyfriend (or even use the _word_ "boyfriend") here, because it just seems to dredge up the occasional animosity from the gender-warring, suffering-contest crowd... but then I find myself a little lost for words. He's such a big part of my life and often on my mind, despite the physical distance between us.
> 
> And on other occasions, I do feel like if I do it too much, it sounds... self-congratulatory or annoying, just given the general atmosphere of relationship-related suffering... And then I find myself going back and deleting posts in retrospect.
> 
> Being neurotic is fun.


Yeah I've had the "you can't have SA if you have a bf" lines said to me a few times here. Having a partner suddenly cures you of SA and any kind of depression you have, didn't you know that?


----------



## Ai

Cascades said:


> Yeah I've had the "you can't have SA if you have a bf" lines said to me a few times here. Having a partner suddenly cures you of SA and any kind of depression you have, didn't you know that?


It also means you've _never_ struggled to connect with other people and were able to "attain" a relationship as soon as you wanted one. Obvs. Lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Cascades said:


> Yeah I've had the "you can't have SA if you have a bf" lines said to me a few times here. Having a partner suddenly cures you of SA and any kind of depression you have, didn't you know that?





Ai said:


> It also means you've _never_ struggled to connect with other people and were able to "attain" a relationship as soon as you wanted one. Obvs. Lol


But you do get love, support. 

Depression, SA can be for other reasons and can be related.


----------



## Cascades

@ANX1 I get that. I understand how it may make other people feel that_ at least_ we have someone there for us. I consider myself more fortunate than others in that regards, so I try to be careful about what I whinge and whine about as I don't want to anger anyone. It's just a shame to hear that being said sometimes, makes you feel like you can't be accepted into this group.


----------



## komorikun

I'm more jealous of people who live with their family for free or for very little. Or even those who don't live with their family but can alway move back if need be. Never have to worry about being homeless. That must be such a stress relief.


----------



## Ai

Cascades said:


> @ANX1 I get that. I understand how it may make other people feel that_ at least_ we have someone there for us. I consider myself more fortunate than others in that regards, so I try to be careful about what I whinge and whine about as I don't want to anger anyone. It's just a shame to hear that being said sometimes, makes you feel like you can't be accepted into this group.


^ This, @ANX1.

I count myself luckier than you know, especially given the wildly unlikely circumstances under which my relationship even started. But it gets a little exhausting when that is used against you to negate _any_ negative feelings, anxiety, or struggling you're experiencing... I am not interested in participating in the Suffering Olympics. I don't want to compare my problems to other people's. It's petty and, frankly, impossible on a level that isn't completely superficial and without nuance. It just gets bothersome being judged and shut down.

And then I start to internalize some of that shame before anyone even has the _chance_ to say something, which I know is just silly... And yet. :/

Kinda what we do, I guess... lol


----------



## Ai

komorikun said:


> I'm more jealous of people who live with their family for free or for very little. Or even those who don't live with their family but can alway move back if need be. Never have to worry about being homeless. That must be such a stress relief.


I admire and am in awe of people who are able to strike out and survive on their own, whether initially by their choice or out of necessity. As far as I am concerned, that's pretty bad ***. I have a pretty cushy set up as things stand, but it all could come crashing down at a moment's notice if something were to ever happen to my family members. I haven't been cultivating the necessary life skills to make it on my own; and I don't know that I'm well enough to even get there. At least not right now. So I always have a looming (albeit fairly irrational) fear of homelessness for that reason. I am just too dependent, too childish.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Cascades said:


> @ANX1 I get that. I understand how it may make other people feel that at least we have someone there for us. I consider myself more fortunate than others in that regards, so I try to be careful about what I whinge and whine about as I don't want to anger anyone. It's just a shame to hear that being said sometimes, makes you feel like you can't be accepted into this group.





Ai said:


> ^ This, @ANX1 .
> 
> I count myself luckier than you know, especially given the wildly unlikely circumstances under which my relationship even started. But it gets a little exhausting when that is used against you to negate any negative feelings, anxiety, or struggling you're experiencing... I am not interested in participating in the Suffering Olympics. I don't want to compare my problems to other people's. It's petty and, frankly, impossible on a level that isn't completely superficial and without nuance. It just gets bothersome being judged and shut down.
> 
> And then I start to internalize some of that shame before anyone even has the chance to say something, which I know is just silly... And yet. :/
> 
> Kinda what we do, I guess... lol


I see what you are saying about wanting to fit in. 

Just it seems a lot of people here come from broken homes or where have strict or abusive parents or other. I guess they just want that feeling of being loved, supported. 

It seems like you are both blessed to have lovely partners. 



komorikun said:


> I'm more jealous of people who live with their family for free or for very little. Or even those who don't live with their family but can alway move back if need be. Never have to worry about being homeless. That must be such a stress relief.


 :hug


----------



## harrison

I know how bad it is for you and that I'm not supposed to like it but I'm still bloody glad smokers are at least allowed to smoke out the front of their buildings in the city. 

I managed to get a few good gulps in this afternoon as I walked past and it smelt fantastic.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> I managed to get a few good gulps in this afternoon as I walked past and it smelt fantastic.


:lol way to take advantage of the situation. You've earned it.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> :lol way to take advantage of the situation. You've earned it.


Yeah, sometimes you just have to be resourceful.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> I know how bad it is for you and that I'm not supposed to like it but I'm still bloody glad smokers are at least allowed to smoke out the front of their buildings in the city.
> 
> I managed to get a few good gulps in this afternoon as I walked past and it smelt fantastic.


Hah 

The problem is, vaping just isn't the same .


----------



## SparklingWater

Sigh. I love when I feel that epiphany! The light bulb goes on and things suddenly seem clear! And and you feel you've gotten better and things have changed and now things are really going to be different! Things* will *be different this time! Now I can really start moving forward! Oh the possibilities!!! A million plans in the making.

But then the fear creeps in as well. The worry that this won't really make a difference and the things will just go back to being the same as they've always been. And by tomorrow the epiphany will be just a bit dimmer. And next week...

Eta- but I think what sets this time apart from others is that, now, for the last few months at least, I understand my lightbulb moments are ways of thinking I have to practice. I can't just think them once or twice, let them drift away and go right back to old habits of thinking. I have to practice the thoughts and behaviors that go alongside them daily in order for things to "stick" and make lasting change.


----------



## SplendidBob

'It's a bit like bailing out a sinking ship in a sea of **** with a teaspoon made of frozen piss, while your oldest friends from a nearby yacht reach over and patronisingly pat more **** on your head while informing you in weird academic language the tiny bit of vomit they saw on your shirt is the real problem, saying they always thought you were a bit of a **** and adding "I hope this helps"'.

I almost posted this on Facebook, which would have been very bad, so I posted it here instead.


----------



## SplendidBob

And then I almost posted:

It's sorta like,

_Friend:_ "we care about you and want you to feel better, go team support Bob"
_Me:_ "you know as someone with AvPD I am going to have to be more assertive then, esp re boundaries?"
_Friend:_ "yeh, of course"
_Me:_ "with you as well"
_Friend:_ "get back in your place *pats head"


----------



## Ai

ANX1 said:


> I see what you are saying about wanting to fit in.
> 
> Just it seems a lot of people here come from broken homes or where have strict or abusive parents or other. I guess they just want that feeling of being loved, supported.
> 
> It seems like you are both blessed to have lovely partners.


... You continue to prove my point. You are so concerned about defending people with this attitude (which is, in its own right, fairly abusive--and rarely _ever_ actually courted), that you're making these presumptive leaps of justification in your head as though they were obvious little steps over an obvious little obstacle. You assume that because I am fortunate now, my life was always this way. You assume I don't know what it's like to live in a broken home, to be emotionally abused at home and viciously bullied at school, to sit around helplessly for years watching my mom emotionally and physically abused because there was nothing I could do, to be homeless. You don't know anything about my, or anyone else's life, just from a momentary peek into my circumstances at one specific point in time.

And it's certainly _never_ okay for someone to tell _anyone_ else that their suffering doesn't _matter_, regardless of how they're feeling. Even if their circumstances _did_ turn out to be objectively more fortunate than someone else's on the whole, that person's own trials don't suddenly become void just because someone "bested" them in the game of suffering. That is ridiculous self-importance at a whole new level.

You can garner love and support (or even just want for love and support) without sh*tting on someone else.

There is no excuse.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Elitist *******s.


----------



## Steve French

I just came across this story of a 13 year old girl acing her first year of university in my home country here. I am quite impressed. Naturally she is Asian. They just seem to have the culture, you know? I put down success in academics to a great deal of discipline. It wasn't those kids that were incredibly intelligent who had the most success, it was those kids who went home and studied and worked hard all night every day after school. They also usually had a great deal of support, encouragement, and sometimes pressure from their families. This worked out quite well for some, though others I found, while very learned, were quite socially maladjusted. There was a girl, my sister's year, she was quite exemplary. Won the governor general's award, swept the scholarships, had a free ride to any school she wished. Got exposed to the real world, lost her mind a bit, dropped out of school to be a burlesque dancer or something like that. On the other hand, thinking of her lead me to recall this other quite successful girl from my grade. I looked her up and she is a prestigious physician at one of the best hospitals in the country. **** man, that one hurt. 

At the very least, most of them did something interesting. Managed to be decently successful. Think I'm gonna have to put my kids to work, eight hours on the books every night.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ai said:


> ... You continue to prove my point. You are so concerned about defending people with this attitude (which is, in its own right, fairly abusive--and rarely _ever_ actually courted), that you're making these presumptive leaps of justification in your head as though they were obvious little steps over an obvious little obstacle. You assume that because I am fortunate now, my life was always this way. You assume I don't know what it's like to live in a broken home, to be emotionally abused at home and viciously bullied at school, to sit around helplessly for years watching my mom emotionally and physically abused because there was nothing I could do, to be homeless. You don't know anything about my, or anyone else's life, just from a momentary peek into my circumstances at one specific point in time.
> 
> And it's certainly _never_ okay for someone to tell _anyone_ else that their suffering doesn't _matter_, regardless of how they're feeling. Even if their circumstances _did_ turn out to be objectively more fortunate than someone else's on the whole, that person's own trials don't suddenly become void just because someone "bested" them in the game of suffering. That is ridiculous self-importance at a whole new level.
> 
> You can garner love and support (or even just want for love and support) without sh*tting on someone else.
> 
> There is no excuse.


Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I guess I'm thinking about how lucky I was to catch that sale at the last moment, I've always been a fan of the 'tales' series and I'm glad I waited to pick up berseria, got it for twenty bucks.
Pretty excited about it since this is the only one I haven't played.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> Hah
> 
> *The problem is, vaping just isn't the same .*


No, it definitely isn't mate - I've tried the same thing when one of those guys went past and it just tasted like I'd drunk a bloody fruit punch.


----------



## CNikki

One of these days I want to just leave and never look back. That day is not coming soon enough.


----------



## Ai

ANX1 said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.


How am I committing a wrong?


----------



## Wanderlust26

"You put the *** in class."


----------



## Wanderlust26

Just when I thought I had it really bad in 2014.... Actually, I'm not sure. Hard to say.


----------



## GeomTech

*sigh* Thinking here about why a resurgence of the elementary "endless ask why" games are starting to resurface. Perhaps it's something that rubbed off on me here; a post / thread that for some odd reason sank it's teeth into my subconscious and is gnawing at it with much ferocity. But why that particular one, and why now? Hmm.... Perhaps some oddly half-processed past experience overshadowed by a general wave of thought / sentiment? But why would that trigger it? So many factors and interactions. Anyhow, I appreciate this new mode of thought; as it's quite freeing, and fosters some amount of awareness if I'm honest about the answers.


----------



## thomasjune

Ai said:


> How am I committing a wrong?


I'm sorry. I know this is none of my business but in my opinion you're not committing any wrong at all. You should be able to vent or talk about wherever is bothering you (boyfriend or not). Unfortunately way too many people here feel like this support site is a competition. They want to belittling your issues because they feel like they have it worse than you yet they fail to realize that others (a bunch of other people) have it worse than they do. 
I think you should go ahead and vent all you want and ignore all those morons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some guy that works where I work asked me at work "don't you usually work in the mornings And I told him not this week I haven't. Then, I told him I'm working 31 hours this week. He said he couldn't work that many hours. Felt like I was talking to another me when he said that because I used to feel the same way about working that many hours. Mainly because of the anxiety.


----------



## thomasjune

ANX1 said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.


How is she doing anything wrong? Are we not allowed to talk about whatever is bothering us just because we might hurt someone else's feelings? 
Why is it so hard to understand that this site is not a competition. 
This is why so many members get sick of posting on this site. Way too many special little snowflakes who act like they are the only ones who know what pain and suffering feels like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlisaSnow

I want another vacation!!


----------



## Crisigv

Always when I let myself feel a little better, it comes to bite me in the ***. Maybe it's better to stay depressed. But that'll lead to my end sooner than later.


----------



## AffinityWing

Ai said:


> ... You continue to prove my point. You are so concerned about defending people with this attitude (which is, in its own right, fairly abusive--and rarely _ever_ actually courted), that you're making these presumptive leaps of justification in your head as though they were obvious little steps over an obvious little obstacle. You assume that because I am fortunate now, my life was always this way. You assume I don't know what it's like to live in a broken home, to be emotionally abused at home and viciously bullied at school, to sit around helplessly for years watching my mom emotionally and physically abused because there was nothing I could do, to be homeless. You don't know anything about my, or anyone else's life, just from a momentary peek into my circumstances at one specific point in time.
> 
> And it's certainly _never_ okay for someone to tell _anyone_ else that their suffering doesn't _matter_, regardless of how they're feeling. Even if their circumstances _did_ turn out to be objectively more fortunate than someone else's on the whole, that person's own trials don't suddenly become void just because someone "bested" them in the game of suffering. That is ridiculous self-importance at a whole new level.
> 
> You can garner love and support (or even just want for love and support) without sh*tting on someone else.
> 
> There is no excuse.


That's pretty harsh. I think @ANX1 was just trying to be nice. Maybe he didn't go on the best with wording things, but... abusive? The word "abuse" has become watered down online enough already. He's one of the friendliest and supportive users I've seen here. Perhaps he was just trying to say we should appreciate more what we do have?

I've been through all that you listed: lived in a broken home, been (severely) emotionally abused constantly, viciously bullied at school, and furthermore I sat around helplessly for years watching my brother get emotionally and physically abused because there was nothing I could do.

No one said your suffering does not matter. 
He can't assume things about you, and you can't assume things about him.

It's not bad you're more fortunate that some others are, either. But people learn more about having more when they've started and are currently doing with less. You're still young (Not to say that, pompously and too ahead of myself, as someone 7 years your junior), but you still have the rest of your life to observe and much more to learn about sh*ting on and being sh*t on.

I agreed with most of what you posted but the language was unnecessary. You seem to harbor deep insecurity about the validity of your troubles. To pass off a short response of him trying to say we should recount our blessings as "sh*tting on someone else" and as "ridiculous self-importance", how is that supposed to help?


----------



## komorikun

Ai said:


> I admire and am in awe of people who are able to strike out and survive on their own, whether initially by their choice or out of necessity. As far as I am concerned, that's pretty bad ***. I have a pretty cushy set up as things stand, but it all could come crashing down at a moment's notice if something were to ever happen to my family members. I haven't been cultivating the necessary life skills to make it on my own; and I don't know that I'm well enough to even get there. At least not right now. So I always have a looming (albeit fairly irrational) fear of homelessness for that reason. I am just too dependent, too childish.


I was just trying to say that a lot of these guys on this forum who disregard the women here who have boyfriends actually have it pretty cushy. Most of these guys live with their parents for free.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Always when I let myself feel a little better, it comes to bite me in the ***. Maybe it's better to stay depressed. But that'll lead to my end sooner than later.


Please no.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Some dogs that I like, like my friend's dog. His dog is soooooo cute.


----------



## riverbird

The Chicago soundtrack + alcohol is a nice combination.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her.

I am thinking about her.

Wondering how she is doing.

Wondering how her parents are doing.

Wondering if she even still interested in me.

Wondering if I have to move on to someone else.


----------



## tea111red

Trying to decide if I should push myself to exercise or just try to go to sleep. 

:stu


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@AffinityWing

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Trying to decide if I should push myself to exercise or just try to go to sleep.
> 
> :stu


Exercise can make you tired afterwards, so should sleep better.


----------



## Mabel Pines

tea111red said:


> Trying to decide if I should push myself to exercise or just try to go to sleep.
> 
> :stu


What did you end up deciding?


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Exercise can make you tired afterwards, so should sleep better.


I think I'm already too tired to exercise, haha. I guess I will just go to sleep feeling guilty. Or TRY to go to sleep/STAY asleep... I have more trouble staying asleep than falling asleep.


----------



## tea111red

Mabel Pines said:


> What did you end up deciding?


I'm going to attempt to do better tomorrow than today, lol.


----------



## Mabel Pines

tea111red said:


> I'm going to attempt to do better tomorrow than today, lol.


So, you chose to do the exercises? I'm not good at reading between the lines, lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I think I'm already too tired to exercise, haha. I guess I will just go to sleep feeling guilty. Or TRY to go to sleep/STAY asleep... I have more trouble staying asleep than falling asleep.


Have you ever found the cause of not sleeping? I remember you mentioned caffeine in the past. Could that possibly be a cause? :stu


----------



## tea111red

Mabel Pines said:


> So, you chose to do the exercises? I'm not good at reading between the lines, lol.


Haha...I'm going to skip the exercise tonight. :/ I'll attempt to do better tomorrow.



ANX1 said:


> Have you ever found the cause of not sleeping? I remember you mentioned caffeine in the past. Could that possibly be a cause? :stu


It's stress related. My body is almost always on edge or in a nervous state. I rarely sleep more than a few hrs w/o waking up. Avoiding caffeine doesn't seem to make that big of a difference.

All the problems I have keep me tense.


----------



## AffinityWing

ANX1 said:


> @AffinityWing
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.


It's nothing kind, but let's learn from it. :yes The "who has it worse" arguments are not allowed here anyway. (Oh my, I guess I still have a bit of that mod-ness kicking in me. lol)


----------



## Kevin001

Not getting much sleep tonight.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> Not getting much sleep tonight.


Why's that?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Haha...I'm going to skip the exercise tonight. :/ I'll attempt to do better tomorrow.
> 
> It's stress related. My body is almost always on edge or in a nervous state. I rarely sleep more than a few hrs w/o waking up. Avoiding caffeine doesn't seem to make that big of a difference.
> 
> All the problems I have keep me tense.


I wish I could help. :sigh



AffinityWing said:


> It's nothing kind, but let's learn from it. :yes The "who has it worse" arguments are not allowed here anyway. (Oh my, I guess I still have a bit of that mod-ness kicking in me. lol)


It has some kind parts to it. 

A lovely mod.


----------



## Ai

AffinityWing said:


> That's pretty harsh. I think @ANX1 was just trying to be nice. Maybe he didn't go on the best with wording things, but... abusive? The word "abuse" has become watered down online enough already. He's one of the friendliest and supportive users I've seen here. Perhaps he was just trying to say we should appreciate more what we do have?


You misunderstood. I didn't call him abusive. I called him out on defending and attempting to justify abusive behavior. I also didn't say _he_ was ****ting on anyone. I said that he was making presumptive leaps in order to justify the ****ting.



> I've been through all that you listed: lived in a broken home, been (severely) emotionally abused constantly, viciously bullied at school, and furthermore I sat around helplessly for years watching my brother get emotionally and physically abused because there was nothing I could do.


You don't need to defend your experiences to me or anyone else; you don't need to provide a crappy-life-resume, as though it makes or breaks the validity of your point. And that was exactly _my_ point. The paragraph you're paralleling was in reference to his remark that that behavior is somehow more understandable (though I never insinuated otherwise), and therefore rhetorically "okay/harmless" because they've come from broken homes--the additional implication being that those on the other end of said behavior hadn't (because why else mention it?)



> He can't assume things about you, and you can't assume things about him.


I assumed nothing about him--I responded to something he literally said.



> It's not bad you're more fortunate that some others are, either. But people learn more about having more when they've started and are currently doing with less. You're still young (Not to say that, pompously and too ahead of myself, as someone 7 years your junior), but you still have the rest of your life to observe and much more to learn about sh*ting on and being sh*t on [. . .] You seem to harbor deep insecurity about the validity of your troubles.


You failed. That is _super_ patronizing. lol Especially, again, considering the fact that you're breaking down an argument I didn't make...



> To pass off a short response of him trying to say we should recount our blessings as "sh*tting on someone else" and as "ridiculous self-importance", how is that supposed to help?


Isn't and I didn't. You seem to be under the impression that I am lashing out about this conversation. I am not. The "yous" were colloquial "ones," a reference to the behavior and instances that _prompted the conversation_. I don't think that ANX1 is telling me my problems don't matter. He is, however, defending those that _have_ at various points said that to me and others like me... and telling me that I'm also wrong for saying its a ****ty thing to do to someone... ? Apparently. Never clarified that one.



> The "who has it worse" arguments are not allowed here anyway.


... That is exact bloody argument I'm trying to criticize and the exact bloody argument *I am trying very valiantly not to have*...










You're killing me, Smalls...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

:shock

Exit stage right. :tiptoe


----------



## Ai

thomasjune said:


> I'm sorry. I know this is none of my business but in my opinion you're not committing any wrong at all. You should be able to vent or talk about wherever is bothering you (boyfriend or not). Unfortunately way too many people here feel like this support site is a competition. They want to belittling your issues because they feel like they have it worse than you yet they fail to realize that others (a bunch of other people) have it worse than they do.
> I think you should go ahead and vent all you want and ignore all those morons.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks. S'all good. I had a strong suspicion this would happen, and I said it anyway... That's on me. Sigh. lol

IN OTHER NEWS... I'm thinking that it's bizarrely hot in my bedroom, which is difficult to reconcile with the memory of only a few days ago when I thought I was actually freezing to death...

Go home, weather. You're drunk.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Sus y






:grin2:


----------



## AffinityWing

Ai said:


> You misunderstood. I didn't call him abusive. I called him out on defending and attempting to justify abusive behavior. I also didn't say _he_ was ****ting on anyone. I said that he was making presumptive leaps in order to justify the ****ting.


Yes, you stated his statement was "abusive", which is quite extreme and undermining of what constitutes actual abuse.



Ai said:


> (which is, in its own right, fairly abusive--and rarely ever actually courted





Ai said:


> You don't need to defend your experiences to me or anyone else; you don't need to provide a crappy-life-resume, as though it makes or breaks the validity of your point. And that was exactly _my_ point. The paragraph you're paralleling was in reference to his remark that that behavior is somehow more understandable (though I never insinuated otherwise), and therefore rhetorically "okay/harmless" because they've come from broken homes--the additional implication being that those on the other end of said behavior hadn't (because why else mention it?)


It's not a crappy-life-resume, it was just a paragraph meant to a part of your response. 
So you're saying there's no point I have to say here, while validating your own? Desperately searching for an argument to be had? You say "that was exactly my point" before you actually explained said point.



Ai said:


> the additional implication being that those on the other end of said behavior hadn't (because why else mention it?)


Are you insinuating about me insinuating? :| Especially when I said later that I agreed with "most of what you posted". The only one who seems to be reaching so many "implications" here is you.



Ai said:


> I assumed nothing about him--I responded to something he literally said.


But what if he has had to "live in a broken home, to be emotionally abused at home and viciously bullied at school"? To call statements as _abusive_, when he seemed to just want to help is...:|



Ai said:


> You failed. That is _super_ patronizing. lol Especially, again, considering the fact that you're breaking down an argument I didn't make...


Well, your own responses certainly didn't sounded very humble... "lol". I broke down what you quoted, that's all.



Ai said:


> Isn't and I didn't. *You seem to be under the impression that I am lashing out about this conversation.* I am not. The "yous" were colloquial "ones," a reference to the behavior and instances that _prompted the conversation_.


This was so long-winded, that I have to be fairly certain now you are.



Ai said:


> I don't think that ANX1 is telling me my problems don't matter.


But:



Ai said:


> You assume that because I am fortunate now, my life was always this way. You assume I don't know what it's like to live in a broken home, to be emotionally abused at home and viciously bullied at school, to sit around helplessly for years watching my mom emotionally and physically abused because there was nothing I could do, to be homeless. You don't know anything about my, or anyone else's life, just from a momentary peek into my circumstances at one specific point in time.





Ai said:


> He is, however, defending those that _have_ at various points said that to me and others like me... and telling me that I'm also wrong for saying its a ****ty thing to do to someone... ? Apparently. Never clarified that one.


How does he know said people have said that to you? Have you had some sort of prior, more personal interactions with him? I didn't see him getting "defensive" over anything, unless you mean you are just really against having your statements challenged.

I only saw the argument where you started with this post:



Ai said:


> ^ This, @ANX1.
> 
> I count myself luckier than you know, especially given the wildly unlikely circumstances under which my relationship even started. But it gets a little exhausting when that is used against you to negate _any_ negative feelings, anxiety, or struggling you're experiencing... I am not interested in participating in the Suffering Olympics. I don't want to compare my problems to other people's. It's petty and, frankly, impossible on a level that isn't completely superficial and without nuance. It just gets bothersome being judged and shut down.
> 
> And then I start to internalize some of that shame before anyone even has the _chance_ to say something, which I know is just silly... And yet. :/
> 
> Kinda what we do, I guess... lol


(counting your original one, as well) so forgive me if I missed something. He probably said "Two wrongs don't make a right" because of how you responded to him, when he was just trying to help.



Ai said:


> ... That is exact bloody argument I'm trying to criticize and the exact bloody argument *I am trying very valiantly not to have*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're killing me, Smalls...


What argument? I don't think ANX1 was even trying to have one. :| And certainly not me. Why am I even getting involved in this? I don't see this valiant attempt then, considering you directed so much of this at me too.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> @Sus y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :grin2:


Too much to practice!:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> Too much to practice!:O


:lol


----------



## Blue Dino

Some asian guy with bleached white puffy hair honked aggressively at me at the parking lot yesterday because I stopped for a good minute waiting some unattended little kid to get out of the way. I guess he didn't see him and thought I was an incompetent driver. We ended up parking nearby each other, and we both got out of our cars at similar times. I stinkeye him and he stinkeye me. But all of a sudden he look really surprised when he saw me and in what sound like a strong Chinese accent he said "ohh... I'm sorry I honked at you, I thought you're a guy or old lady... Sorry!!" as he waved his hand frantically to apologize. I was kinda like "wtf... ok" 

I dunno if I should feel better, or offended since it sounded like sexism. Maybe a woman driver is expected to be a bad driver in his eyes, so it's ok? But he also thought I was an old lady, so I was confused. That comment made no sense to me.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> *Some asian guy with bleached white puffy hair *honked aggressively at me at the parking lot yesterday because I stopped for a good minute waiting some unattended little kid to get out of the way. I guess he didn't see him and thought I was an incompetent driver. We ended up parking nearby each other, and we both got out of our cars at similar times. I stinkeye him and he stinkeye me. But all of a sudden he look really surprised when he saw me and in what sound like a strong Chinese accent he said "ohh... I'm sorry I honked at you, I thought you're a guy or old lady... Sorry!!" as he waved his hand frantically to apologize. I was kinda like "wtf... ok"


Funny how quite a few Asian people are going for the blonde look nowadays. Haven't seen as many guys I must admit - lots of girls have it blonde here though, and some have the blues and green. I think it looks nice when it's just sort of a honey brown colour -although I'm sure they're not overly concerned with what I think about the matter. :roll

I was actually just thinking I'd like to fly with Singapore Airlines - don't think I've flown with them yet. I always like what Clive James said once about their stewardesses -that they're far more attractive than they actually _need_ to be.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Blue Dino said:


> Some asian guy with bleached white puffy hair honked aggressively at me at the parking lot yesterday because I stopped for a good minute waiting some unattended little kid to get out of the way. I guess he didn't see him and thought I was an incompetent driver. We ended up parking nearby each other, and we both got out of our cars at similar times. I stinkeye him and he stinkeye me. But all of a sudden he look really surprised when he saw me and in what sound like a strong Chinese accent he said "ohh... I'm sorry I honked at you, I thought you're a guy or old lady... Sorry!!" as he waved his hand frantically to apologize. I was kinda like "wtf... ok"
> 
> I dunno if I should feel better, or offended since it sounded like sexism. Maybe a woman driver is expected to be a bad driver in his eyes, so it's ok? But he also thought I was an old lady, so I was confused. That comment made no sense to me.


hmm maybe he thought you were attractive?


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Some asian guy with bleached white puffy hair honked aggressively at me at the parking lot yesterday because I stopped for a good minute waiting some unattended little kid to get out of the way. I guess he didn't see him and thought I was an incompetent driver. We ended up parking nearby each other, and we both got out of our cars at similar times. I stinkeye him and he stinkeye me. But all of a sudden he look really surprised when he saw me and in what sound like a strong Chinese accent he said "ohh... I'm sorry I honked at you, I thought you're a guy or old lady... Sorry!!" as he waved his hand frantically to apologize. I was kinda like "wtf... ok"
> 
> I dunno if I should feel better, or offended since it sounded like sexism. Maybe a woman driver is expected to be a bad driver in his eyes, so it's ok? But he also thought I was an old lady, so I was confused. That comment made no sense to me.


Guys and old ladies are expected to run down all unattended children that are in their path. Apparently it's the unwritten rules of the road. So next time buck the automotive patriarchy, and slam on your gas. :b


----------



## SplendidBob

@Sus y you combined cat and flower :O


----------



## SplendidBob

I don't care what they say, mousse is a ****ing terrible prestyler. Volume my arse. 

In other metrosexual hair news 

1. I am about 75% there to getting the hair I want. Unfortunately the main product I use is quite greasy so isn't great for running your hands through hair. It provides magnificent separation though.

2. It is almost the length I want it.

3. Different hairdresser next time I think. More exposure.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> I don't care what they say, mousse is a ****ing terrible prestyler. Volume my arse.
> 
> In other metrosexual hair news
> 
> 1. I am about 75% there to getting the hair I want. Unfortunately the main product I use is quite greasy so isn't great for running your hands through hair. It provides magnificent separation though.
> 
> 2. It is almost the length I want it.
> 
> 3. Different hairdresser next time I think. More exposure.


Have you ever tried that gel where if you put it in your hand and press them together, it makes hundreds of little strands like spiderwebs as you pull your hands apart and you let that drizzle all over your hair?

I remember using it in California and it was the coolest feeling gel I've ever seen.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Scrambled eggs with salsa is really good.


----------



## tea111red

I think I pulled a muscle or something in my stomach when I sneezed.


----------



## SplendidBob

SolutionX said:


> gel














Nah, I have tried many many hair products but nothing like that hehe. Some clay's are ****ing weird though. The one I have atm has like bits of sandy grit in it. Weird stuff but my favourite hair product so far.

I used to have long hair and because of the exposure stuff I finally went to a proper hairdressers, got it cut, then went ****ing mental styling it and am still a bit weird there.


----------



## Chevy396

It's been too long since I had pancakes!


----------



## Ai

AffinityWing said:


> Yes, you stated his statement was "abusive", which is quite extreme and undermining of what constitutes actual abuse.


No. You misunderstood... As I just explained to you.



Me said:


> You are so concerned about defending people with this *attitude* (which is, in its own right, fairly abusive--and rarely ever actually courted), [. . .]


"Attitude" is the antecedent, not "defending." The attitude, the _original topic_, is what can, in its own right, become fairly abusive.



AffinityWing said:


> It's not a crappy-life-resume, it was just a paragraph meant to a part of your response.
> So you're saying there's no point I have to say here, while validating your own? Desperately searching for an argument to be had? You say "that was exactly my point" before you actually explained said point.


No. I'm saying you're reading into it incorrectly, and therefore defending your experiences to me is irrelevant. The validity of your emotions or even an argument isn't contingent upon whether or not you've suffered a "sufficient enough" amount, therefore it's no one's business. I mean, you can share if you want to, obviously. But what I'm saying is, it's _not necessary_--and especially in this instance. No one has any right to expect or demand it of you, nor use it against you.

That was the thesis of my original statement, before this whackadoodle hot mess started. I said that I occasionally felt a little uncomfortable (especially, I might add, as a woman--notation of which I eventually just removed from my profile out of irritation**) mentioning the word "boyfriend," because it is sometimes used against me in arguments or instances of venting as "proof" that I don't understand what it's like to truly suffer with social anxiety and therefore what I'm saying doesn't matter or my complaints are superficial. I have also seen it done to other members on various occasions, using various different criteria not exclusive to relationships. If you don't think it has the _power_ to become abusive sometimes, you might want to have a conversation with Tehuti.



AffinityWing said:


> Are you insinuating about me insinuating? :| Especially when I said later that I agreed with "most of what you posted". The only one who seems to be reaching so many "implications" here is you.


No.









You are again misreading.



Me said:


> The paragraph you're paralleling was in reference to *his remark* that that behavior is somehow more understandable (though I never insinuated otherwise), and therefore rhetorically "okay/harmless" because they've come from broken homes--the additional implication being that those on the other end of said behavior hadn't (because why else mention it?)


I'm talking about his response. I said nothing about you.

("Rhetorically" here is also meant to mean "from a rhetorical standpoint" or "as a rhetorical device," though I realize that might not have been clear by the wording.)



AffinityWing said:


> This was so long-winded, that I have to be fairly certain now you are.


"You've tried very hard to explain yourself to me, even though you needn't, because I keep aggressively misreading your responses--now I'm certain u mad, bro."

lol. Ok. Fair point. You got me, there.



AffinityWing said:


> How does he know said people have said that to you? Have you had some sort of prior, more personal interactions with him? I didn't see him getting "defensive" over anything, unless you mean you are just really against having your statements challenged.


Because I was literally talking about it in my original post?

"Defending" and "being defensive" are not the same thing.



AffinityWing said:


> Why am I even getting involved in this?


I do not know...



AffinityWing said:


> What argument? I don't think ANX1 was even trying to have one. :| And certainly not me. Why am I even getting involved in this? I don't see this valiant attempt then, considering you directed so much of this at me too.


Using "argument" here more as a synonym for "discourse," which is to say two people in conversation each making refuting points in response to the other's. "Argument," here, is also then meant to mean those refuting points (ex: "Her argument was. . .," "The argument they tried to make was faulty," etc.) He most absolutely was participating in that discourse, as his actual thesis predicated itself on a "but" statement.

And I didn't say I wasn't arguing. lol Obviously I'm arguing. I said I am trying very hard not to have a "who has it worse" argument, despite your weirdly persistent prescription of it to me. Specifically, this all started with me making a very _anti_ "who-has-it-worse" statement...

Sigh. In any case, _I_ am now fairly certain that you are being actually _intentionally_ obtuse here, and I just don't have the energy to deal with it. If you still think I'm some kind of hungry rage monster, I suppose I literally do not have the equipment to convince you otherwise. lol Like, I legit don't know how to make it any clearer.

You win.

I'm done responding. This has gotten beyond ridiculous. lol
__________

**Didn't mention that specific bit directly in said original post, just adding now.


----------



## Sus y

splendidbob said:


> @Sus y you combined cat and flower :O


Yes, I emerged, I'm reborn, I'm combined now. I guess it means I'm more dangerous at this point haha, j/k. >


----------



## Ai

I never realized how expensive grapes could get before... holy moly...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Sus y

Very funny. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I think I pulled a muscle or something in my stomach when I sneezed.


Ouch. :hug

Mitch, oh Mitch a rescue needed here.


----------



## riverbird

I'm so obsessed with the 99 Cent Only store.


----------



## AffinityWing

Ai said:


> No. You misunderstood... As I just explained to you.
> 
> "Attitude" is the antecedent, not "defending." The attitude, the _original topic_, is what can, in its own right, become fairly abusive.


_Can_? But you stated _is_. Different things. I do understand, you seem to be caught in a mindset of being unconditionally misunderstood. (But that does makes sense, if you're speaking in vaguer terms and making your explanations very delayed, like this. It's much more difficult to understand messages of typed text than ones of face-to-face interaction, after all.)



Ai said:


> *No. I'm saying you're reading into it incorrectly, and therefore defending your experiences to me is irrelevant. *


Once again, you insist you were misunderstood. Defending your own to ANX1 was irrelevant, as well, as I will show further down this post.



Ai said:


> *The validity of your emotions or even an argument isn't contingent upon whether or not you've suffered a "sufficient enough" amount, therefore it's no one's business. *I mean, you can share if you want to, obviously. But what I'm saying is, it's _not necessary_--and especially in this instance. No one has any right to expect or demand it of you, nor use it against you.


I see what you're trying to say, but there comes a point where it's not "no one's business". Because there can't be an unconditional rule where people at the height of emotion always act appropriately. We don't like "who has it worse" here. But that doesn't mean we like rudeness either.

Validity: *the quality of being logically or factually sound*; soundness or cogency.

Emotion is normally fundamentally incompatible with objective facts. You went on about how much you suffered quite extensively, in this post I quoted a couple of times now:



Ai said:


> You assume that because I am fortunate now, my life was always this way. You assume I don't know what it's like to live in a broken home, to be emotionally abused at home and viciously bullied at school, to sit around helplessly for years watching my mom emotionally and physically abused because there was nothing I could do, to be homeless. You don't know anything about my, or anyone else's life, just from a momentary peek into my circumstances at one specific point in time.


If the "validity of your emotions or even an argument isn't contingent upon whether or not you've suffered a 'sufficient enough' amount", why would you defend your case using such pathos and providing this background? Why should this be ANX1's business then? I can't see at all where he would have used it against you, which is what you seem so upset about. You turbulently threw that out there, rather than just saying more concise like a "You don't know me!" and leaving it at that.



Ai said:


> I said that I occasionally felt a little uncomfortable (especially, I might add, as a woman--notation of which I eventually just removed from my profile out of irritation**) mentioning the word "boyfriend," because it is sometimes used against me in arguments or instances of venting as "proof" that I don't understand what it's like to truly suffer with social anxiety and therefore what I'm saying doesn't matter or my complaints are superficial. I have also seen it done to other members on various occasions, using various different criteria not exclusive to relationships. If you don't think it has the _power_ to become abusive sometimes, you might want to have a conversation with Tehuti.


Ok, but what does that have to do with ANX1? How does that justify your response to him? How was *his* _statement_ abusive? I think original intent is important. Also don't namedrop others about this. That's awful. Is she comfortable with you even doing that?



Ai said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are again misreading.
> 
> I'm talking about his response. I said nothing about you.


But:



Ai said:


> *You* don't need to defend your experiences to me or anyone else; *you *don't need to provide a crappy-life-resume, as though it makes or breaks the validity of *your *point. And that was exactly _my_ point. The paragraph *you're *paralleling was in reference to his remark that that behavior is somehow more understandable (though I never insinuated otherwise), and therefore rhetorically "okay/harmless" because they've come from broken homes--the additional implication being that those on the other end of said behavior hadn't (because why else mention it?)





Ai said:


> "You've tried very hard to explain yourself to me, even though you needn't, because I keep aggressively misreading your responses--now I'm certain u mad, bro."


I never asked you to. The vague nature of online wording can't be helped, that's for certain. Although, putting it with a word like "aggressively"... sounds like how you used the word "abuse". That sure is some projecting.



Ai said:


> Because I was literally talking about it in my original post?
> 
> "Defending" and "being defensive" are not the same thing.


I didn't see that in the post, why not clarify? (Or show it for that matter?)

Right, I meant it in the "defending" sense, that I didn't see him "defending" anyone in particular about that.



Ai said:


> Using "argument" here more as a synonym for "discourse," which is to say two people in conversation each making refuting points in response to the other's. "Argument," here, is also then meant to mean those refuting points (ex: "Her argument was. . .," "The argument they tried to make was faulty," etc.) He most absolutely was participating in that discourse, as his actual thesis predicated itself on a "but" statement.
> 
> And I didn't say I wasn't arguing. lol Obviously I'm arguing. I said I am trying very hard not to have a "who has it worse" argument, despite your weirdly persistent prescription of it to me. Specifically, this all started with me making a very _anti_ "who-has-it-worse" statement...


Right, but...his responses to you were so short how could that have possibly adequately constituted an argument? So why did you start one? I don't think he looked that much into what he posted at all. Making an elephant out of a fly, really. Once again, you built this so much on _assumptions_. How ironical, considering the basis was "Don't assume what other people have or haven't been through".

Well, thank you for the time, I guess. :serious:


----------



## Ai

I'm not reading that, @AffinityWing. Just stop. Breathe. Relax. Move on... Holy moly.


----------



## Ai

It's odd how much darker my hair got as I aged. Not an unusual phenomenon, I guess. A friend of mine was practically platinum blonde as a toddler and then grew up to have deep, deep brown hair. The body is interesting.


----------



## AffinityWing

Ai said:


> I'm not reading that, @AffinityWing. Just stop. Breathe. Relax. Move on... Holy moly.


 Right back at you. Wish you could have done that six(?) posts earlier, yourself. Don't start what you can't finish. It's some real passive-aggressiveness. Well, thank you for the mutual civility, at least.


----------



## tea111red

Started to feel drowsy and thought maybe I'd be able to at least take a nap, but I've "woken up" again. :no


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*tea111red*

:hug

@*AffinityWing* @Ai

:hug

Just blame me, issue sorted.

Men, huh?


----------



## Steve French

Getting my sleep schedule on track is proving difficult. It's been a few days of the routine and it doesn't work out all that well. Getting up in the morning is the easy part. It's the getting to sleep and staying there that is difficult. Managed to pass out a little after one last night, and then woke up at 5. Did get back to sleep for an hour or two, but just felt quite run down in the morning. I guess seven is quite a step back from eleven or noon, and there are all those little habits I have tied to moments throughout the day that throw me off.


----------



## AffinityWing

ANX1 said:


> @*tea111red*
> 
> :hug
> 
> @*AffinityWing* @Ai
> 
> :hug
> 
> Just blame me, issue sorted.
> 
> Men, huh?


:hug No one is at fault. That argument was a whole lot of going nowhere, anyway. Just another petty internet argument. (of which usually go nowhere....)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

AffinityWing said:


> :hug No one is at fault. That argument was a whole lot of going nowhere, anyway. Just another petty internet argument. (of which usually go nowhere....)


Ok.


----------



## Wanderlust26

It's times like this that make me loathe myself for being introverted and socially anxious. I wish I could have given the mechanic a piece of my mind. He totally ripped me off claiming it'll take a long time to find the source of what's draining my battery (took him the whole day), and he straight out lied to me when I asked in the beginning if he had tested the alternator_ twice. _After testings were done, it turns out...it was the alternator! Last time I'm taking my car there.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I do not have that much socializing opportunities now. Every time when one comes up, I abuse it. I become too talkative. Too outgoing. I can sense others feel it is strange of me when I do this. I need to tone down my outgoingness whenever a social situation comes up for me. It is hard because they are rare. When it comes up, I let it all out. Does this mean I am an extrovert? But I am in complete silence when it is just me and another person. I always long for alone time in the end of the day. So I cannot be an extrovert if this is how I am. 

I need to start playing it cool. Be mellow. -I don't care to my your friend or not. But I am opened to it.- Maybe this is the mindset in how I should approach people. I have done this in the past and I ended up with no friends. Maybe I just lack the personality the social qualities to be appealing to others.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wanderlust26 said:


> It's times like this that make me loathe myself for being introverted and socially anxious. I wish I could have given the mechanic a piece of my mind. He totally ripped me off claiming it'll take a long time to find the source of what's draining my battery (took him the whole day), and he straight out lied to me when I asked in the beginning if he had tested the alternator_ twice. _After testings were done, it turns out...it was the alternator! Last time I'm taking my car there.


:hug

Usually you'll find they slip the time spent on car inbetween other jobs they are doing.

In addition, alternator is not always the source of the drain. Usually an internal part of alternator has multiple parts to it which fails one at a time. That makes the alternator fail to charge the battery and results in lower battery voltage which gets worse over time. That happened to my cars alternator when it failed and rebuilt it to replace the faulty parts.

Sometimes can be the lights in the car due to faulty socket or similar. I had the rear boot light on my car draining the battery. Removed bulb, problem solved.


----------



## Wanderlust26

ANX1 said:


> :hug
> 
> Usually you'll find they slip the time spent on car inbetween other jobs they are doing.
> 
> In addition, alternator is not always the source of the drain. Usually an internal part of alternator has multiple parts to it which fails one at a time. That makes the alternator fail to charge the battery and results in lower battery voltage which gets worse over time. That happened to my cars alternator when it failed and rebuilt it to replace the faulty parts.
> 
> Sometimes can be the lights in the car due to faulty socket or similar. I had the rear boot light on my car draining the battery. Removed bulb, problem solved.


My point was that he lied to me. In the beginning he just recharged my battery and said that was the problem. I asked if he tested the alternator, he said yes but he didn't list that service on the invoice. After I had to take my car in the second time because it died on me on the same day he had recharged it, that's when he actually ran the tests, gave me numbers on the phone to prove he had tested it, and that service was listed on my second invoice.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wanderlust26 said:


> My point was that he lied to me. In the beginning he just recharged my battery and said that was the problem. I asked if he tested the alternator, he said yes but he didn't list that service on the invoice. After I had to take my car in the second time because it died on me on the same day he had recharged it, that's when he actually ran the tests, gave me numbers on the phone to prove he had tested it, and that service was listed on my second invoice.


Oh, ok. 

With battery, once it low cycles, usually is stuffed. Unless designed to handle low cycles.


----------



## Mabel Pines

That there are some really pretty girls out there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"I sell magic the gathering, and he sells magic, and no one is gathering"


----------



## f1ora

i took my exam. i know i made mistakes near the end, i dont feel entirely confident about the test overall, im worrying now.


----------



## CWe

Tired


----------



## Chevy396

Leggings seem to be all the rage right now.


----------



## Nekobasu

All work and no play makes Nekobasu a dull boy.


----------



## Mabel Pines

f1ora said:


> i took my exam. i know i made mistakes near the end, i dont feel entirely confident about the test overall, im worrying now.


Keep your fingers crossed. Hopefully, you did better than you thought you would have done.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

f1ora said:


> i took my exam. i know i made mistakes near the end, i dont feel entirely confident about the test overall, im worrying now.


I'm thinking 101.


----------



## CNikki

@Crisigv

If you need someone to talk to I can be one of them. I'll listen. I wouldn't want to hear of someone going through with what you've said - and yes I do understand where it comes from.

:sigh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

Please no. :hug

You are doing it for yourself.


----------



## Steve French

You know, when I think of a social beverage, it always seems to be coffee, tea, or some alcoholic drink. I suppose it just makes me wonder, what do Mormons get together over, guzzle at their gatherings? Juice? Water? I suppose it is something that simple, and my mockery is a bit misplaced. I don't know, I'm pretty stoned. I think a mind-altering substance free spell like those magic underwear donning weirdos might do me some good.


----------



## funnynihilist

Tinkle


----------



## Blue Dino

The brunette new housemate is finally moving in tomorrow. The blonde new housemate, I still haven't heard from her yet. :stu


----------



## SFC01

the sunny and warm bank holiday weekend coming up !!


----------



## Sus y

SolutionX said:


> Leggings seem to be all the rage right now.


They are trendy since so long ago, well at least where I am.


----------



## jolene23

Sus y said:


> SolutionX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leggings seem to be all the rage right now.
> 
> 
> 
> They are trendy since so long ago, well at least where I am.
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> @Sus y
> 
> Very funny. :lol


It wasn't supposed to be funny but scary! arrggg scary cat is scary! lol haha.


----------



## gentlefern

I'm thinking about how I like going unnoticed by others. Aside from feeling quite anxious when put on the spot or made the center or most people's attention, the reason I like of blending in is that I very much so enjoy observing others and my environment around me. It can be a strength I guess, I like to think of myself being a good listener as a silver lining to my situation.


----------



## Kevin001

Happy for my friend even though seems like we don't talk as much as we did.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> It wasn't supposed to be funny but scary! arrggg scary cat is scary! lol haha.


:lol


----------



## Chevy396

Sus y said:


> They are trendy since so long ago, well at least where I am.





jolene23 said:


> Same here.


I remember a time when only alcoholic moms would wear those to go shopping at Walmart for clothes.


----------



## Wren611

The expectation of being nice and in a good mood all the time is tiring and disingenuous.

Sometimes I'm not nice. I have opinions that annoy people and I don't care about that. If they're bothered, that's their fault for being too sensitive, not open-minded enough, and so self-centred that they think the world revolves around them and their opinion alone.


----------



## Chevy396

Wren611 said:


> The expectation of being nice and in a good mood all the time is tiring and disingenuous.
> 
> Sometimes I'm not nice. I have opinions that annoy people and I don't care about that. If they're bothered, that's their fault for being too sensitive, not open-minded enough, and so self-centred that they think the world revolves around them and their opinion alone.


Now go try to apply that in the real world, lol. It's like trying to drive the wrong way down a one way street.


----------



## Daxi004

I miss skateboarding


----------



## Chevy396

anhelou said:


> I miss skateboarding


I miss riding my bmx trick bike all around the city from one drug den to the next, taking a few hits off whatever they were passing around, then back to riding with my friends.

Occasionally we would stop at the record store to steal the latest rap cd in case we ended up riding around with someone who had a nice system in their car.

Good times.


----------



## SplendidBob

Today has been ****ing bizarre.

1. In Sainsburys trying on some clothes, some woman came out of one of the changing rooms so I went in, then she said "excuse me, I think that's my changing room" and I came out and apologised, and she looked at me like I murdered her child. Then went back to the entrance, and I assume her husband was shooting me daggers. I suspect it was the old "this is the ladies changing room" thing again lol (its unisex). Was close to asking him "what's the problem?" but atm probably not the day to prod the anger beast.

2. Bought chav juice, woman at the self service tills came over (because of the over 16 requirement) I smiled and said "annoying energy drinks", she looked at me like I murdered her child.

3. Coming out of the parking area, reversing, guy in a car looked at me like I murdered his child.

Don't understand. Something different about me today, even grinning me wasn't working.

Had an appointment with my "coordinator" again, that was ok and we chatted a bit. People keep asking me "what do you do with your day?", and I can't really answer other than "go to the gym" because for the rest of the time I am either wandering about somewhere or lying on my bed because of my neck. But its also a sortof "you should be out socialising" thing sometimes in response, but nobody gives me any suggestions as to what to do other than volunteering.

She was also doing that weird "aah" thing that women sometimes do when i tell them about my problems.

All in all atm, people are acting ****ing weirdly around me. I don't understand why, but I assume its something I am doing differently.



gentlefern said:


> I'm thinking about how I like going unnoticed by others. Aside from feeling quite anxious when put on the spot or made the center or most people's attention, the reason I like of blending in is that I very much so enjoy observing others and my environment around me. It can be a strength I guess, I like to think of myself being a good listener as a silver lining to my situation.


Its useful. I stick out like a sore thumb atm. Might be the crop top and hot pants.


----------



## Sus y

jolene23 said:


> Same here.


I have just a few because they are very comfortable :b tho I try to use them with blouses and jackets, nothing too short or tied to balance the whole thing so it doesn't look too juvenile or vulgar (I'm chubby and not a teen :b), something similar (but not exactly) to this:


* *


































SolutionX said:


> I remember a time when only alcoholic mom's would wear those to go shopping at Walmart for clothes.


I guess, it's about how they are used that can cause a bad impression. Don't think I look like a drunk person when I do unless I was drunk, but that would have nothing to do with the leggings.


----------



## SFC01

splendidbob said:


> 1. In Sainsburys trying on some clothes,


Mate, you trying to move up a notch in the fashion stakes ? Tesco's for chavs now is it ??


----------



## Daxi004

SolutionX said:


> I miss riding my bmx trick bike all around the city from one drug den to the next, taking a few hits off whatever they were passing around, then back to riding with my friends.
> 
> Occasionally we would stop at the record store to steal the latest rap cd in case we ended up riding around with someone who had a nice system in their car.
> 
> Good times.


aww :cry

someone stole my skateboard  ... Wo da f*** does that?


----------



## Greys0n

I am going to read a book now


----------



## Chevy396

Sus y said:


> I have just a few because they are very comfortable :b tho I try to use them with blouses and jackets, nothing too short or tied to balance the whole thing so it doesn't look too juvenile or vulgar (I'm chubby and not a teen :b), something similar (but not exactly) to this:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, it's about how they are used that can cause a bad impression. Don't think I look like a drunk person when I do unless I was drunk, but that would have nothing to do with the leggings.


It was a different time. Very few women had tattoos either because it was considered too masculine. But now I keep seeing teenage girls with full body tatts.



anhelou said:


> aww :cry
> 
> someone stole my skateboard  ... Wo da f*** does that?


Tons of people. If I remember right, about half my friends rode stolen bikes, modded to look different. I consider myself lucky to still have my $500 Dyno Compe after all this time.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Greys0n said:


> I am going to read a book now


What's the book?


----------



## Chevy396

Speaking of tattoos, I think I might get one today.


----------



## Daxi004

@SolutionX

Haha. I might get over it now. n Get a new one


----------



## Persephone The Dread

message on tumblr:



> Hi We checked out your music on Soundcloud. We like what we heard. We are able to upload your songs to worldwide streaming platforms such as Spotify, Apple Music, Google Play, and related. You also keep 100% revenue get all the info at my last post which you can find here http://barbaravanderson331.tumblr.com/ Looking forward to hearing from you


lol no you didn't. You just messaged everyone with a soundcloud account in their profile probably.

Also speaking of soundcloud






'Here we go Misfits, doesn't even matter if you know who they are.'

How ****ing dare you. You will sing along to this song and hear it as 'exterminate the whole Human race and your face' as though that's one line instead of the face part being part of the next line.






(not actually a big Misfits fan only heard/like a few songs.)

Also this is weird/interesting:


----------



## Kevin001

Need embrace every experience.....I'll look back and see how these things shaped me.


----------



## jolene23

Sus y said:


> I have just a few because they are very comfortable :b tho I try to use them with blouses and jackets, nothing too short or tied to balance the whole thing so it doesn't look too juvenile or vulgar (I'm chubby and not a teen :b), something similar (but not exactly) to this:
> 
> 
> * *


I like your style. Yes I agree, they are very comfortable. White shirt is my favourite piece, I wear it with everything. That is why I like second picture the most.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Me vs intrusive, irrational thoughts










Not today, Satan!


----------



## riverbird

SolutionX said:


> Speaking of tattoos, I think I might get one today.


Of what? I want a tattoo.


----------



## Sus y

jolene23 said:


> I like your style. Yes I agree, they are very comfortable. White shirt is my favourite piece, I wear it with everything. That is why I like second picture the most.


I like white too, tho, I don't use it as often now that I have two nephews and one niece around who loves to hug me and play with me, getting around with their tiny little hands full of watercolor, clay/play-doh, food and any other thing that could be colorful and that cause stain. :laugh:


----------



## Mabel Pines

The chicken wings I ate are pretty good.


----------



## harrison

My sleep patterns are getting worse. I hate waking up this early but seeing the sun come up and this huge expanse of sky out of this window is just amazing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol Crank Yankers showed up on my suggestions...


----------



## Nekobasu

It is now 7:34 I gotta go pick up my gf from work, she gets out at 8:00 I will be back, or maybe not maybe I should spend some time with her instead of posting on here tonight?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Why is there so many kids and what looks like teenagers at the store in early morning and the early afternoon on a weekday? Am I missing something? Shouldn't they be in school? Funny how I just now noticed this cause I'm working.


----------



## funnynihilist

Hipssssssssss


----------



## SplendidBob

I really really need someone to make an "I can't get a girlfriend because I am short" thread in the frustration forum. I have an amazingly perfect music video for it.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> Of what? I want a tattoo.


That's the problem, I can never decide. I think I want to take my favorite code I wrote, a fairly elegant recursive loop, and have that on my chest over my heart implant.


----------



## Steve French

First day on the job went pretty smoothly. I've been welcomed back tomorrow at least. It helps working with a good bro of mine from way back. Small crew, relatively simple work, all about putting your head down and going at er, which I am fairly decent at, even with this injured shoulder of mine. Managed to go without any ****ups for the most part. One time got admonished, though I didn't really think I was wrong. It about set me off, but I had to just calm down a bit, rationalize, and put off the bitterness into my labours. Have been a bit too sensitive on the criticism in the past.

Went from around 8 to 5. I can hack those hours. I wasn't even all that tired when I got back. Few days of getting in the routine I can probably get to work hard on my schoolwork in the evening. We'll see about it. I have this habit of taking on too much at one time, pushing past my limits, and then running into the ground. Felt pretty good today though. Have to remember to eat well and get rest. Maintain positivity and not dwell on things.


----------



## Mabel Pines

French onion dip.


----------



## CNikki

About how I need to be up in a few hours and yet I'm keeping myself up over things that essentially aren't worth it.


----------



## Wanderlust26

That half off Mai Tai didn't even give me a buzz and I drank it on an empty stomach. ****ing bull****.


----------



## funnynihilist

Wanderlust26 said:


> That half off Mai Tai didn't even give me a buzz and I drank it on an empty stomach. ****ing bull****.


Man that sucks when that happens!


----------



## Wanderlust26

funnynihilist said:


> Man that sucks when that happens!


They robbed me!


----------



## funnynihilist

Wanderlust26 said:


> They robbed me!


It's like getting the car wash without the rinse!


----------



## PinkLipstick

So much. Many thoughts are just all over the place. Sometimes I have a hard time sticking to one task and it sucks.


----------



## harrison

Went to see this movie this afternoon - I had no idea what it was really about beforehand but it was pretty good. Apparently it was filmed on an iPhone - don't know how they managed that.

It basically scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Went to see this movie this afternoon - I had no idea what it was really about beforehand but it was pretty good. Apparently it was filmed on an iPhone - don't know how they managed that.
> 
> It basically scared the hell out of me.


Interesting.

Looks like using stabilization equipment.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Looks like using stabilization equipment


Yeah, I really don't know mate. The guy at the ticket office told me about the iPhone thing.

It had some good twists - you didn't know if it was all in her head or what - worth a look. I definitely wouldn't want to be in a ward that like one, that's for sure.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, I really don't know mate. The guy at the ticket office told me about the iPhone thing.
> 
> It had some good twists - you didn't know if it was all in her head or what - worth a look. I definitely wouldn't want to be in a ward that like one, that's for sure.


If look at the footage, there is no movement, like would have with a selfie stick. In addition, the rotating of the camera is too smooth to be by hand.

This footage is partly done with a cell phone on a selfie stick and notice how unsteady it is -






More so around 2:42+ when he is holding the selfie stick while under rocks.

Reminds me of being John Malkovich movie when have to go down a tunnel to be in his head. Similar story of being in someones head.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fighting cats outside right now. Or mating. :love

Wonder if the frequent visiting cat is involved...


----------



## Daxi004

Oh.... If I could read like a normal person


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> If look at the footage, there is no movement, like would have with a selfie stick. In addition, the rotating of the camera is too smooth to be by hand.
> 
> This footage is partly done with a cell phone on a selfie stick and notice how unsteady it is -


Yes, I see what you mean mate. Interesting.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yes, I see what you mean mate. Interesting.


Stabilizing equipment would be a dolly, like this -






or one these which they use when filming sports events


----------



## harrison

I went to a meetup today. I wasn't anxious at all meeting these people - but it's because they also had mental health issues. I don't think I've ever been to a meetup for "regular" people - I'd be anxious then, and embarassed. I need to get past that.


----------



## CNikki

Jehovah's Witnesses ringing the doorbell. Like, isn't today the sabbath or some ****? Go home.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I really wanted to like the new Judas Priest album but I wasn't really feeling it....


----------



## tea111red

Her voice.... this song.... uke uke uke


----------



## Wanderlust26

anhelou said:


> Oh.... If I could read like a normal person


I used to...and then somewhere along the way my OCD started affecting how I read. I'm always rereading each sentence to make sure I understood it 100% correctly. Oh, the hell in my brain.


----------



## tea111red

That popular band w/ the banjo sucks, too.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I like sitting on the porch in your rocking chair type twangy music.


----------



## GeomTech

Creativity and radiation.


----------



## funnynihilist

Wanderlust26 said:


> I really wanted to like the new Judas Priest album but I wasn't really feeling it....


Stained Class and Sin After Sin were so good that I never felt excited about any of their other albums.


----------



## Mabel Pines

About how some food tastes so good but are so bad for you.


----------



## tea111red

Mumford & Sons is that banjo band, I think.


----------



## tea111red

Mabel Pines said:


> About how some food tastes so good but are so bad for you.


Nachos? Burritos? 

I'd like some of those...


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> Stained Class and Sin After Sin were so good that I never felt excited about any of their other albums.


Turbo


----------



## Mabel Pines

funnynihilist said:


> Stained Class and Sin After Sin were so good that I never felt excited about any of their other albums.


My favorite recent albums are the Bible Black and Discipline soundtracks.


----------



## Chevy396

This tangerine strain is really weird. It's mostly CBD, so it feels almost like a benzo or maybe an antipsychotic, or maybe the two combined together. I feel energetic, but I've been sitting in the same spot for an hour daydreaming about how much fun it would be to be active right now.

Good thing I also scored some Granddaddy Purple, usually only found in warmer climates. Mmm, nothing better in the world folks, never will be. They broke the purple mold with these genes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The letter N is wearing off my keyboard.


----------



## Chevy396

Living on the edge, is pretty much all I know how to do. I need to do something dangerous soon.


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> The letter N is wearing off my keyboard.


Bob: Wanna go with me to Tesco and buy pork pies and lager on a date like?
Samantha: No
Bob: Please
Samantha: No
Bob: Pleeeeeease, I am a really nice guy
Samantha: No, no, no, nope, no, nope, and no you aren't nice nnnnno.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> Bob: Wanna go with me to Tesco and buy pork pies and lager on a date like?
> Samantha: No
> Bob: Please
> Samantha: No
> Bob: Pleeeeeease, I am a really nice guy
> Samantha: No, no, no, nope, no, nope, and no you aren't nice nnnnno.


:lol We just quoted each other at the same time in different threads.


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol We just quoted each other at the same time in different threads.


Was weird. I was expecting a reply to this and took me a few seconds to realise .


----------



## Daxi004

Learning from my past... Is that what I'm doing now?


----------



## GeomTech

Realized that I lack depth for some reason; especially emotional depth; which is why I most likely cannot get along with persons on another level. I just don't understand people; and that's my fault for not observing them like most others do. Even my thoughts lack depth, I feel. Idk why; perhaps it has something to do with the age gap between myself and most people here (comparing my thoughts to others) or just being destitute in life experiences in general (relatively sheltered and locked away). But, this should have crafted myself into a "deep" person through introspection, but nope. *sigh* Well, I am on the computer nearly 24/7, so not as much time or contemplative stuffs.

Which means I probably have a priority towards Te (Extroverted Thinking) or something. Idk what it is. Se, Fe & Ni I think are underdeveloped; Si is Ok; Ne; I truly dunno anymore; Ti is "meh"; Fi might be down in the shambles as well.



anhelou said:


> Learning from my past... Is that what I'm doing now?


Ah, good old Si (Introverted Sensing); though I'd prefer the Ni (Introverted Intuitive) future-oriented, vision-y approach, even though I suck at using it. Looking for patterns and forecasting what might be.


----------



## Karsten

Wishful thinking is filling your plate up with ribs, but only grabbing one napkin.


----------



## Crisigv

Bad things


----------



## funnynihilist

Another Saturday night


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Bad things


:hug


----------



## Wanderlust26

funnynihilist said:


> Stained Class and Sin After Sin were so good that I never felt excited about any of their other albums.


I like those albums too, but my favorite ones have always been Screaming for Vengeance and British Steel. A lot of catchy songs and passion there.


----------



## llodell88

I don't understand the point of spying on someone, even putting spy cameras in someone's bathroom. I can't find them but I'm probably around 99% certain they're even in there and I don't understand why someone wants to give me hints letting me know either. I don't know if it's a problem they have, like an addiction or fetish, or just something fun to do with their friends for fun, or something to look cool around their friends, or if they do it to lots of girls or just me. Really don't get it. I mean the fact that they're even in my bathroom means something I guess. One of those pictures has multiple people in it trying to tell me lots of people are watching me after I got upset and took a bunch of naked pictures on my phone because I was like "**** it, i don't care" I thought they were trying to tell me to cover up because lots of people were watching. I don't know but that guy in the hospital knows a lot about me that he shouldn't know and I know lots of other people do.


----------



## Steve French

You know, there's this thing about work. It's just such an all encompassing thing. My jobs have taken 10-14 hours of my day, 5-7 days a week. When you get the sleep in, there's just not much time for much else. And I find, when my life revolves around something to such an extent, I just can't seem to think of anything else, even when I'm not there.


----------



## llodell88

I wish I didn't have to deal with this loss of being able to think rationally especially considering everything I've dealt with this past year. When your mind really wants you to believe things that probably aren't true, it's like you have selective memory or amnesia. Certain things you knew before just don't exist in your mind anymore, until they do again. There's reasons not to believe certain things, and before I was able to keep things in my mind all the time, but then I lost it, but it's a completely different mind set I'm in. Those things and reasons all of a sudden don't exist anymore, I mean I know there are reasons I shouldn't believe certain things, sort of, I just can't access the thoughts, memories, etc. that allow me keep my head straight, and from believing things I shouldn't, and I think I need a way to keep those thoughts from disappearing, those reasons, like I could engrave them on to my skin or something, and something as stupid as that could keep me sane, and not leaving the real world. Because in a split second I can be one way and then in a split second another way, just because I can't see, hear, or remember the things I need to stay grounded. 

Very weird, it's like I have a broken connection in my brain that keeps me from accessing memories, and because of that I can't believe things I should, because there has to be basis to believe the things that you should, and if they're not there, you start believing weird **** instead, so that's basically what is going on I guess, or what it feels like.


----------



## EarthDominator

What do you do, when you don't feel like doing anything? Honestly I don't even want to eat but I have to.


----------



## llodell88

i should probably just move somewhere as isolated as possible. i've never met a person in my entire life that was useful. i don't like my family, maybe a couple are ok but those will be dead soon, and everyone else i wish i had never met and has made my life a lot worse. never had a good counselor or psychiatrist or therapist either. people are mostly useless and harmful. people are bothering me my entire life and even staying in my house and not leaving doesn't help, people will still find a way to make your life harder.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure about church walking in the heat will be rough, I sweat easily.


----------



## funnynihilist

Wow that was an awful dream! Woke up in a sweat feeling very unsettled.


----------



## Chevy396

llodell88 said:


> I wish I didn't have to deal with this loss of being able to think rationally especially considering everything I've dealt with this past year. When your mind really wants you to believe things that probably aren't true, it's like you have selective memory or amnesia. Certain things you knew before just don't exist in your mind anymore, until they do again. There's reasons not to believe certain things, and before I was able to keep things in my mind all the time, but then I lost it, but it's a completely different mind set I'm in. Those things and reasons all of a sudden don't exist anymore, I mean I know there are reasons I shouldn't believe certain things, sort of, I just can't access the thoughts, memories, etc. that allow me keep my head straight, and from believing things I shouldn't, and I think I need a way to keep those thoughts from disappearing, those reasons, like I could engrave them on to my skin or something, and something as stupid as that could keep me sane, and not leaving the real world. Because in a split second I can be one way and then in a split second another way, just because I can't see, hear, or remember the things I need to stay grounded.
> 
> Very weird, it's like I have a broken connection in my brain that keeps me from accessing memories, and because of that I can't believe things I should, because there has to be basis to believe the things that you should, and if they're not there, you start believing weird **** instead, so that's basically what is going on I guess, or what it feels like.


I hope you feel better soon. I have been in a similar mindset when I used to take stimulants. It sucks.

Just a thought, what if the person watching you just wants to keep you safe? I used to remind myself that there are way more good people in the world than bad people.


----------



## Chevy396

"like Cali weed, I smoke 'till I sleep."


----------



## Clockwise7

The possible technological singularity and the hope that eventually all diseases - "physical" and "mental" - can be cured.....


----------



## scintilla

this and that


----------



## Daxi004

9 years old, playing and running around in the woods with my only friend, hat man appeared in front of me in the wink of an eye. I told my friend about it in and then we made it into a play.


----------



## Daxi004

Maybe I should help the shadow people comunity more. At least they cooperate with me


----------



## Chevy396

I think it would be cool if phones could transform into little drones that would find you and keep an eye on you, or just hover to get a good picture.


----------



## Cascades

Jeez. Nothing makes you feel worse than browsing Instagram, going from one profile to another seeing everyone have their shxt together. Sometimes its motivating for me, other times its fxcking depressing.


----------



## llodell88

people should all really just drop dead or kill themselves because they've already done more harm to one person than they'll ever to make up for in their entire life.

someone needs to teach people how to look and act normal so they don't end up in psych wards or on drugs that are going to kill them or hurt them. i really just want to be invisible and i hate my face and how it makes me look crazy and i cant even do anything to fix it with people watching me all the time but at least i did a lot to fix it.

****ing idiots put some **** about me being "at risk" and then put stuff all over my computer letting me know everything about myself that i dont like and making fun of me for it and trying to scare me and trying to make me think someone hates me. it doesn't even make sense.

i dont know why i have to have this condition that made every drug or chemical or even vitamin i put in me do **** to ruin my life and then people want me to keep taking it when they almost kill me or i almost kill myself or ruin my appearance on them and ruin my gpa and everythign i've worked for. and i know i'm handling it a lot better than most people would but people don't see it.

even my old next neighbor who killed himself, his mother knew it was the psych medicine that did it and my mother just pushed it on me when it was obvious to anyone i don't need it no wonder i learned to be paranoid around her. who wants to be around someone who is trying to get someone to do **** that is going to kill you, when you thought you were going to die how many times.

i dont know what this **** about me taking 3 classes a semester is either, not once did i take 3 except when i had to drop from my meds ****ing me up i always took at least 14 credits a semester.


----------



## SplendidBob

So what I really wanted, in addition to the profound sense of hopelessness I am currently feeling (which is of course worse, since therapy fed me a lot of hope and now its all been ripped away from me) was the first ever OCD obsession I had to come back.

Everything has gone to **** over the last month to such an insane degree its unbelievable.


----------



## Crisigv

I can't recall if I've ever truly watched a sunset. Maybe on my time off in a week or so I will go down to the lake and watch one. So many little things I would like to do before I die.


----------



## Daxi004

Fika is the devils invention. It's just dry buns, bitter boring coffee and shallow talk.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's so boring here (yeah redundant comment that's been said a billion times but still.)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I can't recall if I've ever truly watched a sunset. Maybe on my time off in a week or so I will go down to the lake and watch one. So many little things I would like to do before I die.


Sunsets are nice. 

About the other thing, please no. :hug


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> Jeez. Nothing makes you feel worse than browsing Instagram, going from one profile to another seeing everyone have their shxt together. Sometimes its motivating for me, other times its fxcking depressing.


I was just talking about this the other day with my sister. I have a cousin that basically documents her entire bloody life on Facebook - she's very well-off and is always on holidays somewhere very nice and usually very expensive.

I mentioned to my sister how she never has any photos of herself sitting on the couch in her dressing gown without any makeup on when she's not feeling so great about life.  Funny about that.

Don't know about Instagram - but I imagine it only shows people at their best like Facebook. It's ridiculous.


----------



## llodell88

i always wonder if i need to stop posting so much personal stuff on this site and if it's going to come back one day to bite me in the ***


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wonder how long fake VHS tape/artifacts in music videos are going to be in fashion for.


----------



## Mabel Pines

llodell88 said:


> i always wonder if i need to stop posting so much personal stuff on this site and if it's going to come back one day to bite me in the ***


It is not. It is going to create more friends for you, instead.


----------



## SilentLyric

want a cute gf again.


----------



## blue2

Mabel Pines said:


> It is not. It is going to create more friends for you, instead.


For serious ? If that's the case I'd kinda like to know if I got any friends, well at least they didn't get me banned that's a good start .......


----------



## funnynihilist

Nuthin


----------



## blue2

funnynihilist said:


> Nuthin


That's what you believe not what you are


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was watching this thinking 'sort of looks like a Hole music video... Also kind of reminding me of Veruca Salt'






and then read the description 'Featuring Nina Gordon & Louise Post of Veruca Salt!!'

so lol.

Kind of 90s Pixies/Smashing Pumpkins/alt rock vibe in general though.


----------



## tehuti88

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CozyPlaces/comments/8hfu14

:lol


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I can go to the store later.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/CozyPlaces/comments/8hfu14
> 
> :lol


:lol


----------



## Chevy396

I am very much anti anything Kush. It has always given me the worst anxiety for an Indica, and it is probably the most popular strain for people to use for breeding their own crappy strains.

I wish more people would use relaxing strains as the base for their hybrids. Take purple for instance, although it dominates the west coast as soon as you get to Colorado you are lucky to find even one good purple strain in a big store.


----------



## Cascades

harrison said:


> I was just talking about this the other day with my sister. I have a cousin that basically documents her entire bloody life on Facebook - she's very well-off and is always on holidays somewhere very nice and usually very expensive.
> 
> I mentioned to my sister how she never has any photos of herself sitting on the couch in her dressing gown without any makeup on when she's not feeling so great about life.  Funny about that.
> 
> Don't know about Instagram - but I imagine it only shows people at their best like Facebook. It's ridiculous.


I know, I know, I try to think about that all the time. Everyone puts up their best picture (who wouldn't? I do) and shares the best moments of their lives, but it's just hard sometimes to see people _doing_ something. Then again, work helps sometimes because you look around and everyone just seems normal. Sometimes you can't help but stack your life up against someone especially if they're the same age group.


----------



## crimeclub

The Donald that is currently making America great.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> I don't really keep up with music videos, what are some examples? Is it a fad right now to make vids look retro or something?


Yeah I guess so. Mostly stuff in certain niche genres but I've seen it spreading to other stuff now:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Step one -- slit my throat
Step two -- play in my blood
Step three -- cover me in dirty sheets and run laughing out of the house
Step four -- stop off at Edgebrook Creek and rinse your crimson hands
You took me hostage and made your demands
I couldn't meet them so you cut off my fingers, one by one

♫


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> I know, I know, I try to think about that all the time. Everyone puts up their best picture (who wouldn't? I do) and shares the best moments of their lives, but it's just hard sometimes to see people _doing_ something. Then again, work helps sometimes because you look around and everyone just seems normal. Sometimes you can't help but stack your life up against someone especially if they're the same age group.


Yeah, I know what you mean. It's pretty much impossible to stop comparing ourselves I guess, at least sometimes. I do it too - a good time for me to do it is about now actually. 4 am and I'll just lie there worrying about everything and thinking about what I didn't do - as opposed to what I have done, which admittedly isn't probably as much as some people.


----------



## Daxi004

It doesn't matter


----------



## Daxi004

what is this "love of my life"? Why am I stuck.

How can it be in my head still?


Whats wrong with me?


----------



## Mabel Pines

How vegetables can make you feel good after not eating them for a while.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/scie...ic-structures-of-dried-human-tears-180947766/


----------



## harrison

Good grief.


----------



## Wren611

... I've forgotten. :con

(Edit: I've remembered!)

I can't focus on one thing for very long, and it's annoying.

(Can anyone say 'irony'?)


----------



## SplendidBob

I think the govt should make a public holiday, 7th of May, incelday.

Make a huge bonfire and burn a straw woman. Roast a pheasant (the fowl that best represents femininity), eat a cake of a beheaded woman.


----------



## Kevin001

$38 hope my mom likes it.


----------



## tea111red

Thinking about getting a Lavender plant to see if it will help me sleep better.

These other plants supposedly help when it comes to sleep, too.

http://www.naturallivingideas.com/12-plants-for-your-bedroom-to-help-you-sleep/


----------



## funnynihilist

Nuthin


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

P.i.t.a trying to post a YouTube clip on a mobile device.


----------



## Daxi004

This year i've learned how to eat a kiwi and enjoy it

This, I am proud of


----------



## SplendidBob

Self fulfilling prophecy. Story of my life. The tragic hilarity of it is knowing this doesn't help.


----------



## jolene23

That family gathering was today and it wasn't as horrible as I thought it would be.


----------



## Mabel Pines

jolene23 said:


> That family gathering was today and it wasn't as horrible as I thought it would be.


Did you have fun? I hope you did.


----------



## funnynihilist

I was forced to go to an extremely strict Fundamentalist Baptist school as a child and teen.
I can still remember them telling us that when a boy and a girl go on a date they should always keep a Bible between them to ward off temptation.
They also told us that any music with a beat was inherently sinful.
Oddly, they never told us about the evils of money, money was always alright, even Holy!


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Scared about upcoming trip. **** posting on forum compulsively even though it just confirms to me how boring and unlikable I am.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Uh why did my payment threshold go from £60 at some point to £5000 :/ *changes back*


----------



## SplendidBob

Great, now I am getting near panic just doing childrens programming in preparation for the library volunteering. Why? _Because I want to do it, and it would destroy me if I had to stop doing the volunteering_.

So ****ing sick of this ****e.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was told I haven't been giving the woman and man who take me to work $5 everyday and I have been giving them $5. They're just trying to accuse me of keeping money. *******s.


----------



## Chevy396

My toiletries + beauty products.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

splendidbob said:


> Great, now I am getting near panic just doing childrens programming in preparation for the library volunteering. Why? _Because I want to do it, and it would destroy me if I had to stop doing the volunteering_.
> 
> So ****ing sick of this ****e.


Maybe sick of it, but you can do it mate. 

Do it for the librarian.  



PurplePeopleEater said:


> I was told I haven't been giving the woman and man who take me to work $5 everyday and I have been giving them $5. They're just trying to accuse me of keeping money. *******s.


I would stop getting rides from them and catch a bus if safe to do so. Always use a way where you get a receipt like a bus or a taxi where the transaction is recorded.

This is just a life lesson.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> I would stop getting rides from them and catch a bus if safe to do so. Always use a way where you get a receipt like a bus or a taxi where the transaction is recorded.
> 
> This is just a life lesson.


No buses come down here unfortunately. Not in this exact area but they do downtown in the city. I live in a small town but like 3 minutes into the country but it's only like ten minutes away into the city. I'll just tell them tomorrow I've been paying them and see where that goes. If I get put in jail cause I didn't pay them, oh well. I'll just try to get another ride to work. I don't really have another ride at the moment. And there's no other way to go tomorrow other than with them. It's too late to find a way for another ride now.

Thanks for the advice, though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> No buses come down here unfortunately. Not in this exact area but they do downtown in the city. I live in a small town but like 3 minutes into the country but it's only like ten minutes away into the city. I'll just tell them tomorrow I've been paying them and see where that goes. If I get put in jail cause I didn't pay them, oh well. I'll just try to get another ride to work. I don't really have another ride at the moment. And there's no other way to go tomorrow other than with them. It's too late to find a way for another ride now.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, though.


You're welcome. 

Obviously they are trying to take advantage of your situation. 

From now on, don't give them only money on the spot. Give it to them in a registered envelope (per week or per day, so go to a post office and ask about a registered envelope or look online). Make sure you state contents and who to, so have a record of giving them money.


----------



## funnynihilist

Not much


----------



## komorikun

My god. I can't talk to my dad about anything. He is so full of paranoia and his beliefs in conspiracy theories. And he likes to call almost any non-conspiracy theory media "mainstream." He thinks the world is coming to an end soon and that the jews, blacks, gays, and other minorities are all in cahoots to screw over white people and old people. 

I was just texting him about how I opened up an online savings account to put my emergency fund in. Then he starts telling me that putting your money in savings is like giving the bank an unsecured loan. Then says it's better to just keep cash or buy gold. He's looney tunes. He was always a little paranoid and hostile when he was younger but it's just gotten so much worse since age 50 or so.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My god. I can't talk to my dad about anything. He is so full of paranoia and his beliefs in conspiracy theories. And he likes to call almost any non-conspiracy theory media "mainstream." He thinks the world is coming to an end soon and that the jews, blacks, gays, and other minorities are all in cahoots to screw over white people and old people.
> 
> I was just texting him about how I opened up an online savings account to put my emergency fund in. Then he starts telling me that putting your money in savings is like giving the bank an unsecured loan. Then says it's better to just keep cash or buy gold. He's looney tunes. He was always a little paranoid and hostile when he was younger but it's just gotten so much worse since age 50 or so.


 Well, racism aside, he is kinda right about cash. If you end up in any financial trouble, the bill collectors and other such people will go straight for your bank account. They can't take what they can't find.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I was told I haven't been giving the woman and man who take me to work $5 everyday and I have been giving them $5. They're just trying to accuse me of keeping money. *******s.


 Wow. Five bucks for a ride to work? I was doing it wrong. I used to give people rides for free if they were working the same shift and not far out of the way.


----------



## Mabel Pines

komorikun said:


> My god. I can't talk to my dad about anything. He is so full of paranoia and his beliefs in conspiracy theories. And he likes to call almost any non-conspiracy theory media "mainstream." He thinks the world is coming to an end soon and that the jews, blacks, gays, and other minorities are all in cahoots to screw over white people and old people.
> 
> I was just texting him about how I opened up an online savings account to put my emergency fund in. Then he starts telling me that putting your money in savings is like giving the bank an unsecured loan. Then says it's better to just keep cash or buy gold. He's looney tunes. He was always a little paranoid and hostile when he was younger but it's just gotten so much worse since age 50 or so.


Well, it has been revealed that the government has controlled the big news outlets in the past such as Operation Mockingbird, so it is not that much of a stretch to think that they are up to it again, lol. And the big outlets are beholden to their corporate sponsors and have to tow the line of those corporations, so, there's that.


----------



## SparklingWater

Another day of work. Yesterday I did some test where someone had to watch/evaluate me and within maybe 5 minutes I got that super hot flushed feeling and the dreaded stress sweat (which smells worse than normal sweat.) It wasn't even something difficult. It was just having their eyes on me. I can just imagine them going around telling everyone that I stink. Arrrgh. Anxiety is so cruel. Thank goodness I don't usually have to be watched. Hopefully since I usually smell sweet they'll think it was just a one off thing. Performance anxiety, gotta love it.

As always my impulsive gut instinct says 'don't go back!!!!' but alas I will push through it.


----------



## love is like a dream

so whether i expose myself to the sun or not in the summer my skin takes color like skin tone that has no name, in the winter i turn pale again


----------



## SparklingWater

I really want to try cbd to mitigate my anxiety, but I'm worried about drug testing at work. I've read even without any THC some cbd products can show up. Idk if it's worth the risk. Especially while I'm trying to get a job in a hospital that drug tests regularly.


----------



## Rebootplease

SparklingWater said:


> I really want to try cbd to mitigate my anxiety, but I'm worried about drug testing at work. I've read even without any THC some cbd products can show up. Idk if it's worth the risk. Especially while I'm trying to get a job in a hospital that drug tests regularly.


Yeah i also want to try it but... same reason. Plus, its pricey so im not sure if its worth it.


----------



## Daxi004

If it's stupid it'll come back, If it's important it'll come back



"WELCOME TO STUPID IMPORTANT WORLD" 


OUR PLANETS DOORMAT SIGN ^^ ?? !!!


----------



## Kevin001

I got an extension for my amazon prime membership...sweet.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

What a ****ing waste of time that was.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Cupcakes are delicious and I didn't even know that they get angry about getting eaten, so I'll probably have to eat less of them or ask their spirit for forgiveness for taking its life and gives thanks to it for giving its life so that I'd survive another day in this unforgiving wilderness.


----------



## seff

Why does everyone think I'm mental?


----------



## Slacker

hmmm suddenly hungry for spam... wonder why... :blank


----------



## Mabel Pines

loren365 said:


> Where is everyone, am new to the site


Welcome to the site. 
How are you? 
Wanna be friends? 
You can hit me up any time you feel like having a chat.


----------



## jolene23

Yes, I did. Thank you for asking 🙂


----------



## Mabel Pines

Jolene is a beautiful name. I'm wondering the etymology of it and I like the avatar of the user above me. The girl in it is gorgeous. I bet it is a caricature of an even more beautiful lady, who is flesh-and-blood real.


----------



## discopotato

I need a drinking buddy, drinking on your own seems so.. sad.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I hosted another SA meet today. 

I have another SA meet sunday based around CBT exercise.

I hope to god I get something out of doing these meets at some point. That something being someone I really connect. 

Tired of feeling lonely and carrying around a sense of loss, but i have to keep putting myself out their.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

discopotato said:


> I need a drinking buddy, drinking on your own seems so.. sad.


I did plenty of the latter in the past. Not a good road to go down. :serious:


----------



## PandaBearx

I'm thinking that today is a good day for a run.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

PandaBearx said:


> I'm thinking that today is a good day for a run.


I am pretty sure you are overthinking now


----------



## Mabel Pines

discopotato said:


> I need a drinking buddy, drinking on your own seems so.. sad.


I'll drink to that.  I'll be your online drinking buddy, if you'll have me.


----------



## discopotato

Mabel Pines said:


> I'll drink to that.  I'll be your online drinking buddy, if you'll have me.


Yes please, that would be lovely :yes


----------



## Mabel Pines

discopotato said:


> Yes please, that would be lovely :yes


Yay!!


----------



## Paper Samurai

I need to get better at what I'm doing. I seem to have constructed a personality/identity over the years based around being reasonably good at the things I want to do. So being crap is stressing me out more than it really should.


----------



## Daxi004

I think I hate potatoes


----------



## Alpha Tauri

_It's 4:03 and I can't sleep 
Without you next to me, I toss and turn like the sea
If I drown tonight, bring me back to life
Breathe your breath in me
The only thing that I still believe in is you
If you only knew_

No, seriously. I can't sleep. I've been lying on my bed since 1AM. I knew I should have taken my sleeping pills. ****.


----------



## Daxi004

I don't want to be scared of the dark, please stop it, wow typing that last part


----------



## SplendidBob

anhelou said:


> I think I hate potatoes


But why?

The potato is the most versatile and friendly of all the vegetables. It barely even counts as a vegetable in my mind because it is delicious.


----------



## funnynihilist

splendidbob said:


> But why?
> 
> The potato is the most versatile and friendly of all the vegetables. It barely even counts as a vegetable in my mind because it is delicious.


High in carbs and carbs is the new evil food


----------



## ashcole

I'm thinking about how happy I am to have found a family (you guys!) where there is some sort of understanding between us all relating to SA. I somehow feel a whole lot less lonely and hopeful, and that makes me happy despite feeling pretty depressed the last couple days. :smile2:


----------



## Pongowaffle

Every time I grew closer a female peer, they will suddenly cut off contact with me and dislike me. My socializing pattern for the past many years. It is now to the point where I will have to decide whether to just cut things off socially in the early phase to end things on a high note. Or let it grow and grow for it to end on a bad note. It is whether I want acquaintances or enemies. Only one or the other. This pretty much spells doom for my relationship outlook at this point.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's a stormy night, and I wish I had someone to cuddle with.


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's a stormy night, and I wish I had someone to cuddle with.


Be there in 20 mins.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> Be there in 20 mins.


Did you finally invent a teleportation device?

That glitter is stunning.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I want to be free.


----------



## feels

when everything in life seems to be going a little too well...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@ANX1 Well, I told them straight up that someone said I haven't been giving them money. So, they said that it was probably the woman that I'm staying with that said that cause of gas going up. Thats when I asked if they needed more gas money cause gas has been rising. They said they didn't cause it's enough to get from here to the store. I knew $5 would be enough whether the gas price has gone up or not so I don't get why the woman was saying that I haven't been paying them at all. But whatever. She's off sometimes. 
@WillYouStopDave Well, that's generous.  But it makes sense I guess if you don't waste gas.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Just got into Wolf Hoffman's albums a couple days ago and have been listening to them nonstop. Just wow.... I can't believe what I've been missing out on all these years. I'm really digging the metal version of Swan Lake.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I got recommended some video with these people in and I clicked on it for some reason even though I don't think he was in the thumbnail (no he wasn't why did I click...) but I thought he was cute and watched one other and was going to post him in the cute guy thread but couldn't find it in recent posts and then couldn't be bothered:











Then while looking up who he was I found out someone he used to work with/date accused him of some stuff (so I guess their content is sort of trending or something and that's why I was recommended that,) and then started watching some of their videos and his new videos and the girl who I think he got to replace the other girl and I don't- what is- what?


























Thanks YouTube?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @*ANX1* Well, I told them straight up that someone said I haven't been giving them money. So, they said that it was probably the woman that I'm staying with that said that cause of gas going up. Thats when I asked if they needed more gas money cause gas has been rising. They said they didn't cause it's enough to get from here to the store. I knew $5 would be enough whether the gas price has gone up or not so I don't get why the woman was saying that I haven't been paying them at all. But whatever. She's off sometimes.
> 
> @*WillYouStopDave* Well, that's generous.  But it makes sense I guess if you don't waste gas.


Sounds like it is sorted. 

I was thinking instead of whatever -






:lol


----------



## love is like a dream

best thing i found today is this youtube channel.

i swear from now on this woman is my role model. i also 
i liked her because she is just like me except she is very hot and very brave.

if she let me id totally eat her puss,no. question is: will i ever be turned on by a woman with feminine jaw?


----------



## Blue Dino

karenw said:


> Going on a 10hr flight & seeing someone I knew in a bar.


Living the life! :boogie


----------



## love is like a dream

:heart:heart


----------



## Rebootplease

Finally cleaned the inside of my windshield but its still not clear. Ahhhh


----------



## Daxi004

I like vowels


----------



## Daxi004

How do you make bass sound like a bark?


----------



## Daxi004

whats within living memory


----------



## Daxi004

Great, now there's a shadow people thumbnail stuck on my screen, thanks


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I keep posting here because I can't find other threads. Like the pictures of musicians thread. Might post these there if I find it later.










WHAT



















The look is cool because there's a hint of LOTR Sauron's side/dark lord armour thing about it (this is probably just me.) But also. Why are Grimes and Elon Musk standing next to each other. This is so weird. It's actually not that weird and I'll assume they're both into futurism and stuff but still weird.

The person I reblogged this from on tumblr was like 'Oh and btw people would probably laugh at me for this but I have no idea who Elon Musk is but I guess he's nice if Claire likes him ¯\_(ツ)_/¯'

edit:

Oh my god they got together because of a rationalism thing :haha

https://www.livescience.com/62518-rococos-basilisk-elon-musk-grimes.html

I guess I sort of figured that, but not that.


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why are Grimes and Elon Musk standing next to each other. This is so weird. It's actually not that weird and I'll assume they're both into futurism and stuff but still weird.


They started dating over a Roko's basilisk joke if I remember correctly, so you're not exactly wrong :lol


----------



## Daxi004

Maybe you love people so much you’re worried for them?
Maybe you are so lovable you get anxious?

🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Rebootplease

Did you ever have one of those really old almost blind ladies with big dark glasses follow you with her eyes like a hawk?


----------



## Rebootplease

karenw said:


> Don't knock it she likes you hehe


Yeah, maybe she does. She is almost blind. Hahaha. (You get the assist points on that joke, perfect set up)


----------



## Rebootplease

Rebootplease said:


> karenw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't knock it she likes you hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe she does. She is almost blind. Hahaha. (You get the assist points on that joke, perfect set up)
Click to expand...

True story though. Happened b4.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> They started dating over a Roko's basilisk joke if I remember correctly, so you're not exactly wrong :lol


Yeah I realised after and edited my post XD


----------



## Fruitcake

Persephone The Dread said:


> WHAT


Yucky. Twice as gross as they are individually. Her crown is made of vantablack though. I like that. They should do a music vid where they are both painted completely in vantablack, then I could pretend neither of them exist. In the vid they could get ejected into space from a vantablack spaceship. Not with CGI, they should really do that and film it. It wouldn't be restricted viewing because you wouldn't be able to see them die but the knowledge that they no longer exist would still give that warm cuddly feeling. When I die I'm going to paint myself in vantablack and hide in the forest before calling the police to make it more exciting and mysterious for them when they come find me hehehe.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Fruitcake said:


> Yucky. Twice as gross as they are individually. Her crown is made of vantablack though. I like that. They should do a music vid where they are both painted completely in vantablack, then I could pretend neither of them exist. In the vid they could get ejected into space from a vantablack spaceship. Not with CGI, they should really do that and film it. It wouldn't be restricted viewing because you wouldn't be able to see them die but the knowledge that they no longer exist would still give that warm cuddly feeling. When I die I'm going to paint myself in vantablack and hide in the forest before calling the police to make it more exciting and mysterious for them when they come find me hehehe.


Didn't notice it was made of that, vantablack is cool. Why do you dislike them? I quite like some of Grimes' music (that's how I found those photos,) and Elon Musk seems useful in regards to space travel but I don't really know/care about him as a person.


----------



## Mabel Pines

How coffee can make you happy after drinking it. It really perks up your spirits, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

My nervous giggle. :hide


----------



## Mabel Pines

I just farted around an hour ago and am still wondering if anybody heard it?


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> Did you finally invent a teleportation device?
> 
> That glitter is stunning.


It suits the great one. Other hairy men (naming no names) couldn't pull off that glitter but he can, cos he is the bestest.

I thought I had invented one, but I tried it and I actually went back in time a bunch of hours instead of teleporting to your place, which is why I am only replying now.

That definitely makes complete sense 



Rebootplease said:


> Did you ever have one of those really old almost blind ladies with big dark glasses follow you with her eyes like a hawk?


Only in my sweetest dreams.


----------



## SplendidBob

Two things:

1. Considering a "**** it" exposure exercise. I have only 2 weeks of therapy left so I should do it before then and at least it would be a "second marker" of something I managed to achieve. I just have to find her in the library (she wasn't in today), and find my super tight shorts. 

2. Also strongly considering Nardil. This means shedding all of my body fat and tightly controlling diet beforehand. Began today by actually cooking a legit balanced meal (it had "spring greens" in it). Healthy and ****.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> It suits the great one. Other hairy men (naming no names) couldn't pull off that glitter but he can, cos he is the bestest.
> 
> I thought I had invented one, but I tried it and I actually went back in time a bunch of hours instead of teleporting to your place, which is why I am only replying now.
> 
> That definitely makes complete sense


Are you implying that the ever handsome Jon Hamm can't pull off chest glitter? Because I strongly disagree.

Yeah, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> Are you implying that the ever handsome Jon Hamm can't pull off chest glitter? Because I strongly disagree.
> 
> Yeah, that makes perfect sense.


Might be.

He is handsome, I will finally concede this point, but in no way is he as manly as the great one. He is quite manly in a sortof feminine clean cut way, but manly enough to support chest glitter? I am not sure about that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That this man should be the singing voice of Aladdin -






Good that your dream came true mate (singing alongside Lea).


----------



## Mabel Pines

If electric sockets produce electric current if you stick something in it, what will happen if you stick something into an eye socket?


----------



## Rebootplease

Mabel Pines said:


> If electric sockets produce electric current if you stick something in it, what will happen if you stick something into an eye socket?


Sticking something in a socket... i got that much


----------



## Rebootplease

splendidbob said:


> SamanthaStrange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you finally invent a teleportation device?
> 
> That glitter is stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> It suits the great one. Other hairy men (naming no names) couldn't pull off that glitter but he can, cos he is the bestest.
> 
> I thought I had invented one, but I tried it and I actually went back in time a bunch of hours instead of teleporting to your place, which is why I am only replying now.
> 
> That definitely makes complete sense
> 
> 
> 
> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever have one of those really old almost blind ladies with big dark glasses follow you with her eyes like a hawk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in my sweetest dreams.
Click to expand...

What do you mean bob, you a sexy beast, you d have those ladies up and out of theyre wheelchairs.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I want to talk to her at least one final time at least to say goodbye. End things on a non-negative note between us. Maybe even to find out why she hates me now. But it is becoming increasingly obvious she has been trying to avoid me. Fear of having to put up with small talk with me. I have long been boring and unrewarding social company. I can understand. Just hoping at least she can give me one final interaction with me before we part from each other's existence for eternity. After all of the things I have done for her when she was in trouble and when she was down.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Sounds like it is sorted.
> 
> I was thinking instead of whatever -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


Actually, I take back that post about how they said I only had to pay $5. They want $5 to take me up there and $5 back from work. They didn't tell me that yesterday cause I asked and they said only $5


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Wanderlust26

I still can't get over the metal version of Swan Lake. So beautifully dramatic.


----------



## love is like a dream

lol watching her videos yesterday made me sleep happy like..an antidepressant. :b

please don't say she's annoying. trust me i have strong misogynistic tendencies (to me most girls are annoying already), but this one isn't annoying. she is very good i swear 

the ending is very funny and very sexy xD






ughh :heart:heart


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Actually, I take back that post about how they said I only had to pay $5. They want $5 to take me up there and $5 back from work. They didn't tell me that yesterday cause I asked and they said only $5


Oh, ok.


----------



## love is like a dream

jolene23 said:


> That family gathering was today and it wasn't as horrible as I thought it would be.


why do i keep mistaken you for Girl Without a Shadow and the other way around?!


----------



## Daxi004

I wish I was an antenna
But I guess that is not how it works


----------



## Daxi004

Stop


----------



## Daxi004

Whats in this bag?

More bags?

🤔🤔


----------



## Daxi004

I'm draining the economy


----------



## Daxi004

I'm afraid of information


----------



## Rebootplease

Im done with my lunch break already and i did more posting when i was working.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Oh, ok.


I guess the woman that lives here talked to her about it and she said I only have to pay $7 total. She admitted that they were stealing from me. It's only $3 less but still. It adds up. But she did say I'll have to quit my job if I don't pay them. She can't legally make me quit. I'm an adult and I can work if I want to. And I told her I'm not quitting. That woman is strange as hell. All of them are. They finally admit to stealing, though. Guess that's what happens when you're straight up.

She acts like I haven't been paying them and the man said hisself I have but they were acting like the woman was the one stealing from me and not both of them so I don't know. And she acts like I'm not going to pay them. I wanted to ask her do you think I'm stupid. I've obviously been paying them.


----------



## Chevy396

I know there are a large number of virgin girls on this site, so you might wanna watch this before you give up your v-card. You might literally be sitting on a gold mine.


----------



## llodell88

^^ Whenever I think of how girls getting criticized for that I wonder why because most girls are just giving it away for free to nobody important.


----------



## Mabel Pines

anhelou said:


> I'm draining the economy


How so?


----------



## Daxi004

Mabel Pines said:


> How so?


Because most parts of my personality is resulting in dysfunctionality towards a structured society

My ego is too big


----------



## Daxi004

Maybe somebody else can fix their life ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SofaKing

If with age comes wisdom, I should have it all figured out by now.

Nope


----------



## Mabel Pines

SofaKing said:


> If with age comes wisdom, I should have it all figured out by now.
> 
> Nope


It takes more than a century to figure everything out and in the end you find out that you know or knew nothing at all, so why bother, lol?


----------



## funnynihilist

Got a bottle of J&B, will be doing some drinking tonight!


----------



## Rebootplease

funnynihilist said:


> Got a bottle of J&B, will be doing some drinking tonight!


Hell yeaaah. Are we gonna here you drunk funny ?? Haha


----------



## funnynihilist

Rebootplease said:


> Hell yeaaah. Are we gonna here you drunk funny ?? Haha


I'm gonna drink it in the funniest manner possible ;}


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I guess the woman that lives here talked to her about it and she said I only have to pay $7 total. She admitted that they were stealing from me. It's only $3 less but still. It adds up. But she did say I'll have to quit my job if I don't pay them. She can't legally make me quit. I'm an adult and I can work if I want to. And I told her I'm not quitting. That woman is strange as hell. All of them are. They finally admit to stealing, though. Guess that's what happens when you're straight up.
> 
> She acts like I haven't been paying them and the man said hisself I have but they were acting like the woman was the one stealing from me and not both of them so I don't know. And she acts like I'm not going to pay them. I wanted to ask her do you think I'm stupid. I've obviously been paying them.


The registered letter idea should help to avoid that argument as have proof. Just be aware that there are people out there that take advantage of others and they are not as easy as that to reason with. They will override you, even if stand up for yourself.

The amount seems reasonable where I live for bus fare per day for similar distance. But the US is a lot cheaper with many things, so might be expensive where you are.

I found out a car can be more fuel wise (depending on if turbocharged, big capacity engine which use more fuel). The cheap economy cars with 1.3 litre engines are great with fuel and 20 will last quite a while with conservative driving. But lack power on the motorway.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have put off cooking for many hours now.


----------



## Jeff271

https://zoom.earth/#17.009235,54.163716,20z,sat

somesort of dragon or sea monster sunbathing on a beach?


----------



## Vip3r

My brother's van is having problems so he asked me to replace the crankshaft sensor for him this weekend. Oh well, it looks like an easy job, and my brother is always fun to hang out with.


----------



## Daxi004

I think I have to leave


----------



## feels

y'all i've been livin' that sweet, sweet normie life and i gotta say it's pretty b*tchin'


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> The registered letter idea should help to avoid that argument as have proof. Just be aware that there are people out there that take advantage of others and they are not as easy as that to reason with. They will override you, even if stand up for yourself.
> 
> The amount seems reasonable where I live for bus fare per day for similar distance. But the US is a lot cheaper with many things, so might be expensive where you are.
> 
> I found out a car can be more fuel wise (depending on if turbocharged, big capacity engine which use more fuel). The cheap economy cars with 1.3 litre engines are great with fuel and 20 will last quite a while with conservative driving. But lack power on the motorway.


Well, it definitely isn't common for someone to threaten someone to quit their job because they want to think I didn't pay the neighbors just cause she doesn't like me. It's like she just wants to ruin my life. I've come to the conclusion that that's just her way of talking and she can get away with being mean cause everyone always makes excuses for how she talks.

And I know gas can't be ten dollars just for two trips five minutes away. It takes no time to get there. It would have to be around six to seven dollars. I'd say no more. Thats why she told me to give them seven dollars even though she's the same woman who told me I have to quit my job. That's ridiculous and beyond wrong to tell someone that.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have put off cooking for many hours now.


Are you going to put it off for a few more?


----------



## Incxgnito

I'm thinking about making a pill salad and eating it with alcohol. 

But I won't, because it won't fix anything. FML.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Just found more metal versions of classical music. My brain is overstimulated!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mabel Pines said:


> Are you going to put it off for a few more?


Nah I've eaten now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Incxgnito said:


> I'm thinking about making a pill salad and eating it with alcohol.
> 
> But I won't, because it won't fix anything. FML.


Please no. :hug

Maybe this might help -








Wanderlust26 said:


> Just found more metal versions of classical music. My brain is overstimulated!


That is awesome.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Well, it definitely isn't common for someone to threaten someone to quit their job because they want to think I didn't pay the neighbors just cause she doesn't like me. It's like she just wants to ruin my life. I've come to the conclusion that that's just her way of talking and she can get away with being mean cause everyone always makes excuses for how she talks.
> 
> And I know gas can't be ten dollars just for two trips five minutes away. It takes no time to get there. It would have to be around six to seven dollars. I'd say no more. Thats why she told me to give them seven dollars even though she's the same woman who told me I have to quit my job. That's ridiculous and beyond wrong to tell someone that.


Threatening is a crime. Sometimes find that others are of the same personality type (personality disorder), so don't see anything wrong with their behaviour.

That would indicate the car uses less than 2 litres of fuel (depending on octane of fuel which affects price).

If knew the miles per gallon of the model of car and then octane of fuel it uses. Then can go down to get price at pump (dollars per gallon) for that octane fuel and could workout how much you should be paying.

That is if the car is maintained properly to get that miles per gallon.


----------



## Steve French

I'm turning into an old man with this job. Working all the time, when not working I can't find the energy to care about anything. Eating horribly, not exercising, drinking too much, failing to improve myself or learn anything. Also, can't help but be in bed by ten to get up by six. It's not that bad though. Working hard and making a lot of money. Can't get stuck in this rut.


----------



## Kevin001

I've never had a bad woman driver....not once!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That these men had to practice those routines for hours, but worth it in the end with the smile on her face -


----------



## komorikun

Check this out. Maybe should give them some secobarbital to put in the needle.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel bad for my parents, at least if I was a junkie or a criminal my failings would make sense


----------



## twistix

How can I sleep when I can't find any purpose to wake up in the morning


----------



## harrison

It's bad enough you have to see all these stupid internet sayings online - but now they're starting to put it in the shops too. I saw a big sign today walking through a department store saying somethink like "You're really going to crush on this" Jesus Christ that sounds stupid.


----------



## harrison

They really need to do something about the trams in this city. I think we need a lot more - like every minute or two for example.

There's about a thousand Asian tourists or foreign students always going up to the markets - even in the middle of the day on the weekend. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## PandaBearx

Is a power nap before work worth it at this point...


----------



## Daxi004

I like the most unlikely


----------



## SplendidBob

Haven't had an actual natural conversation (proper, not weirdly forced) in real life with someone for over a month. That probably isn't good.


----------



## llodell88

i think i am the only person i know who prefers meatless pizza which is really annoying


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> Haven't had an actual natural conversation (proper, not weirdly forced) in real life with someone for over a month. That probably isn't good.


All I want to know mate is what's that guy up to with that bloody teddy?


----------



## BeeCharmer

PandaBearx said:


> Is a power nap before work worth it at this point...


Power naps are always worth it. 

Wondering how people coped with severe physical pain, before painkillers were invented. 
If you had a severe injury like a compound fractured leg, being in constant pain would stop you being able to get any sleep at all, for days.


----------



## discopotato

Trying not to be too hard on myself for being a mess. It just struck me that I've been through more crap in 2018 alone, than in my entire life probably. Breathe.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> All I want to know mate is what's that guy up to with that bloody teddy?


Not sure tbh, I felt like my underbeard was a bit too scary for the smooth and hairless milleniums that frequent this site, and that pic was close to hand (I don't even know why lol).


----------



## Mabel Pines

discopotato said:


> Trying not to be too hard on myself for being a mess. It just struck me that I've been through more crap in 2018 alone, than in my entire life probably. Breathe.


I hope you feel better, soon, because you don't deserve stress in your life, since you are such a wonderful person.


----------



## discopotato

Mabel Pines said:


> I hope you feel better, soon, because you don't deserve stress in your life, since you are such a wonderful person.


thank you, I appreciate that. you're too kind :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> Not sure tbh, I felt like my underbeard was a bit too scary for the smooth and hairless milleniums that frequent this site, and that pic was close to hand (I don't even know why lol).


:sus :lol


----------



## llodell88

i think your dreams can be alot more real and lucid like than you realize by the time you wake up. Might not even notice unless you wake up in the middle of them. It's just like all memories, get more vague the longer it is since you had them. If you had a lucid dream a year ago you probably don't remember it much differently than other types of dreams.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## unemployment simulator

well I have finally got some time alone in the building today. situation with the neighbour has been driving me crazy lately. bet neighbour will be home again soon. peace never lasts...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I need to make a dentist appointment.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I feel so drained and empty today.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> Not sure tbh, I felt like my underbeard was a bit too scary for *the smooth and hairless milleniums that frequent this site*, and that pic was close to hand (I don't even know why lol).


You're probably right there mate. I don't think they could match that sort of growth - but then again neither could I, and I'm probably as old as their Dad. :O

The look on that guy's face made me laugh though last night - he looks a bit like Alexei Sayle, not sure if it is though.


----------



## love is like a dream

i finally felt what the word cringe means when i recorded my voice singing.
while i was singing i felt like wow and i was smiling because i was feeling like i'm too good.

but

when i listened to what i recorded,,,,man it hurts.. i was like this:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*still can't find interview video I'm looking for, but pointedly avoiding messaging person to ask where they took the screencraps from and then got sidetracked from photo from previous tour.*










You know...


----------



## Mabel Pines

Persephone The Dread said:


> I feel so drained and empty today.


Why's that?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mabel Pines said:


> Why's that?


I get like this a lot so no specific reason.


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> i finally felt what the word cringe means when i recorded my voice singing.
> while i was singing i felt like wow and i was smiling because i was feeling like i'm too good.
> 
> but
> 
> when i listened to what i recorded,,,,man it hurts.. i was like this:


i have trouble pronouncing a couple of letters already, and only when i listened to my voice i realized i chose a song that has only those letters


----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://i.imgur.com/PQ2vMtg.gifv


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> eurovision fans celebrating the final around those who don't watch/like it:












I actually wasn't aware this was even happening until I went on tumblr just now but this post (I am recreating) made me lol:












> When you have Eurovision at 9 but have to develop the general theory of relativity at 10


----------



## harrison

I was telling my therapist about some of the tests I was having a while ago for my prostate and that they were fiddling around in areas they shouldn't be.

He said "It's all about context Don"


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I was telling my therapist about some of the tests I was having a while ago for my prostate and that they were fiddling around in areas they shouldn't be.
> 
> He said "It's all about context Don"


:lol


----------



## komorikun

In celebration of mother's day, I will do the laundry. Laundromats and laundry rooms are always empty on mother's day despite it being a Sunday, hahahahaha. 

Never mind the fact that it was my dad who always did the laundry even before she got cancer.


----------



## Mabel Pines

komorikun said:


> In celebration of mother's day, I will do the laundry. Laundromats and laundry rooms are always empty on mother's day despite it being a Sunday, hahahahaha.
> 
> Never mind the fact that it was my dad who always did the laundry even before she got cancer.


What other days do you do the laundry?


----------



## unemployment simulator

maybe there isn't some grand plan in the universe for all of us and I've been wrongly convincing myself that I have some life purpose and that I'm on a path because I don't want to face the truth that I have no destiny? now I'm upset. I don't want to think that  I don't want to lose all motivation to do something with my life or challenge myself..


----------



## Mabel Pines

unemployment simulator said:


> maybe there isn't some grand plan in the universe for all of us and I've been wrongly convincing myself that I have some life purpose and that I'm on a path because I don't want to face the truth that I have no destiny? now I'm upset. I don't want to think that  I don't want to lose all motivation to do something with my life or challenge myself..


In the realm of the science of physics, the arrow of time is going backwards, lol.


----------



## harrison

unemployment simulator said:


> maybe there isn't some grand plan in the universe for all of us and I've been wrongly convincing myself that I have some life purpose and that I'm on a path because I don't want to face the truth that I have no destiny? now I'm upset. I don't want to think that  I don't want to lose all motivation to do something with my life or challenge myself..


Without soundy corny mate I really do think life is what we make it. I don't really see there being any grand plan.

But in my experience it's a lot nicer if you have someone going along on the ride with you.


----------



## komorikun

Mabel Pines said:


> What other days do you do the laundry?


Generally I will start the laundry on Friday or Saturday at around 8pm. I'd like to do it Saturday or Sunday afternoon but that is when my neighbors want to do the laundry too. I'm too tired after work to do it, so Friday or Saturday night it is. Fun, fun, fun. Going up and down every 30 minutes for 2-3 hours. :serious:


----------



## Crisigv

I need someone in my life who actually gives a damn about me.


----------



## Mabel Pines

komorikun said:


> Generally I will start the laundry on Friday or Saturday at around 8pm. I'd like to do it Saturday or Sunday afternoon but that is when my neighbors want to do the laundry too. I'm too tired after work to do it, so Friday or Saturday night it is. Fun, fun, fun. Going up and down every 30 minutes for 2-3 hours. :serious:


I'm jealous, lol. I wish that I could see it as that much fun when I do laundry, lol.


----------



## bdsmith4242

Last thought... the weekend is half over. Bummer. Not really I like my job... but weekends are nice too


----------



## SplendidBob

I find it somewhat hilarious I didn't realise I was having panic attacks all this time.


----------



## Suchness

Xena Warrior Princes and how good it used to be. They just dont make em like they used to.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> I find it somewhat hilarious I didn't realise I was having panic attacks all this time.


You know I'm still not 100% sure what they are, like I get when it's really extreme and maybe you collapse or it feels like a heart attack or something? I might have had a few though, pretty sure I had one a couple of years ago after reading a specific email when I was shaking a bit and stuff.


----------



## Incxgnito

I'm thankful I survived another day. Even if I'm completely alone.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> You know I'm still not 100% sure what they are, like I get when it's really extreme and maybe you collapse or it feels like a heart attack or something? I might have had a few though, pretty sure I had one a couple of years ago after reading a specific email when I was shaking a bit and stuff.


I think the "feels like its a heart attack" is what threw me off. Or the feeling you are going to die or something. Maybe they aren't panic attacks idk, but I get the following which happens in the space of a minute or so:

1. Very rapid heartbeat
2. Lots of body heat
3. Cold sweat
4. Feeling of impending doom
5. Need to escape urgently

Afaik this is a panic attack (or maybe anxiety attack is closer), but it's different to high anxiety. I can tolerate higher anxiety, but I think its the rapidity of the anxiety that throws everything off. It's sudden, boom, which sends my brain bat****.

I am still not entirely sure myself if this is a panic attack though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> I think the "feels like its a heart attack" is what threw me off. Or the feeling you are going to die or something. Maybe they aren't panic attacks idk, but I get the following:
> 
> 1. Very rapid heartbeat
> 2. Lots of body heat
> 3. Cold sweat
> 4. Feeling of impending doom
> 5. Need to escape urgently
> 
> Afaik this is a panic attack (or maybe anxiety attack is closer), but it's different to high anxiety. I can tolerate higher anxiety, but I think its the rapidity of the anxiety that throws everything off. It's sudden, boom, which sends my brain bat****.
> 
> I am still not entirely sure myself if this is a panic attack though.


Yeah now that you mention it I think I remember coming across the phrase anxiety attack before as well, so maybe it fits that more? But I think people probably use those terms in a way that overlaps anyway.

I've experienced that at least a couple of times in my very poor memory.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I need someone in my life who actually gives a damn about me.


 :hug



splendidbob said:


> I find it somewhat hilarious I didn't realise I was having panic attacks all this time.






Incxgnito said:


> I'm thankful I survived another day. Even if I'm completely alone.


Good to hear that you survived another day. 

Sorry to hear that you were alone. 

Something for all three of you -






I wish you many lovely days ahead.


----------



## tea111red

This guy that works at this place I went to today is nice looking. :um Kind of made me forget about this person I've been stuck on (seems nearly hopeless w/ him anyway). 

He's probably even younger than the last guy, though, lol.


----------



## Mabel Pines

tea111red said:


> This guy that works at this place I went to today is nice looking. :um Kind of made me forget about this person I've been stuck on (seems nearly hopeless w/ him anyway).
> 
> He's probably even younger than the last guy, though, lol.


Wanna chat sometime? I'm a guy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What are the rules regarding not making weight in the UFC if that fighter wins the match? I ought to look up stuff like that


----------



## Mabel Pines

Incxgnito said:


> I'm thankful I survived another day. Even if I'm completely alone.


You can always chat with me, if you ever feel lonely and fancy someone to talk to.


----------



## Steve French

Had to come to a hard realization recently. My teeth are disgusting. Well, not overly so, but noticeably not great under certain lighting. It bothers the hell out of me. Went and bought the whitestrips. Hopefully they don't damage my teeth or gums too heavily. My chompers are pretty ****ed to begin with. Enamel hypoplasia from being born prematurely.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> This guy that works at this place I went to today is nice looking. :um Kind of made me forget about this person I've been stuck on (seems nearly hopeless w/ him anyway).
> 
> He's probably even younger than the last guy, though, lol.


Oooooo, sounds interesting. :grin2:

Mitch, you have competition. :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Oooooo, sounds interesting. :grin2:
> 
> Mitch, you have competition. :grin2:


I don't really think it's anything or will be anything, haha.

But yeah, It'd nice to be able to meet more guys that are my type...that are also single (really important...haha)...and old enough.

Hopefully I can find more places to go to regularly where there are men.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I don't really think it's anything or will be anything, haha.
> 
> But yeah, It'd nice to be able to meet more guys that are my type...that are also single (really important...haha)...and old enough.
> 
> Hopefully I can find more places to go to regularly where there are men.


I guess based on what you have said in post's in the past / experienced in real life. Just have to know what you have in common and look there.


----------



## notBlair

Often it seems "it's my opinion" is used to justify one holding a belief but "that's your opinion" is used to disregard one's belief. Belief gets conflated with things that are purely subjective, as is the case with opinions, and this extends to arguments. So even if one has good reasons to believe something to be true, to frame something as an "opinion" means that what you say is not a matter of truth, but preference. 

"It's my opinion" has developed the weight that one ought to respect someone's opinion and that it would be disrespectful to further pursue discussion. "That's your opinion" comes across as if though it's not appropriate to assert anything as true because nothing is true, especially "opinions", which, for some people, is pretty much everything. But they're both pretty much tactics to get you to shut up. 

Having a person do this constantly is really annoying. I'm glad I'm not seeing my muse ever again come 9 days.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> I guess based on what you have said in post's in the past / experienced in real life, just have to know what you have in common and look there.


lol, I've thought for a long time that I'd maybe match well w/ an EMS worker.


----------



## Chevy396

Whether programmers will be the last to be replaced by AI, or the first. It makes sense that AI will be a reflection of the people who designed them, making the human developers become obsolete for the task of further programming since it could now be done by AI.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> lol, I've thought for a long time that I'd maybe match well w/ an EMS worker.


Lots of fun -






:grin2:


----------



## notBlair

On a different note though, upon having a conversation with someone I learned that they initially thought that I didn't like them. This and things of a similar fashion are things I am aware of. I told them I found them pleasant and endearing but actually used the word angelic to convey this feeling. I wish I were more outgoing to compensate for seeming disinterested or annoyed. 

I seem as if I'm utterly annoyed and bored but my threshold to like someone is very low, in the sense that I appreciate most all kind gestures, no matter how small.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Lots of fun -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :grin2:


Haha...

I remember I really had a thing for a respiratory therapist before. :um

Guys in the medical field are what I tend to go for, I guess. I'd have at least something to talk about....once comfortable enough...whenever that'd be, lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Haha...
> 
> I remember I really had a thing for a respiratory therapist before. :um
> 
> Guys in the medical field are what I tend to go for, I guess. I'd have at least something to talk about....once comfortable enough...whenever that'd be, lol.


Can see it now. Tea falls to ground, save me she says. Mouth to mouth is needed here the cute EMS says.   :grin2:


----------



## Chevy396

The momma cat caught a baby rabbit and took it back to her kittens so they could learn how to eat real food. Life is brutal.


----------



## Blue Dino

One of the two housemate has finally moved in. No clue what the holdup all this time was. Now I'm gonna miss wandering downstairs into the kitchen and around the living room without any discomfort. I also forgot how annoying the downstairs flushing noise can be.


----------



## harrison

Just got home and heard about the bombing in Surabaya at the Christian churches. What a horrible thing to happen.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> even though happiness is the ultimate purpose of our existence,


well at least from our human point of view, "or that is how life/nature manipulated us to believe/live for. "



Coincidence said:


> you will not be able to tell who is the happy one and who is the miserable one by just looking at them.


reminds me of this picture


----------



## jolene23

Coincidence said:


> why do i keep mistaken you for Girl Without a Shadow and the other way around?!


Maybe our avatars are similar.


----------



## Wren611

The Denmark Eurovision entry song. (I loved it.)


----------



## love is like a dream

jolene23 said:


> Maybe our avatars are similar.


um no. maybe you both would make good friends?, maybe.:stu just saying.. xD


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've pulled out of the meet today. I just cannot be bothered to force myself to go to a grubby area of the city where the meet is held, and come away feeling no better than I did after any other meet. I'm not even really socially anxious, just god damn depressed.

The one person who finally made me feel alive, won't, doesn't want to help me, when I need her the most! I had so much more hope when things were going good with her.

I just need someone too much. Life is **** being on your own and not being close to someone. I just can't ****ing connect with people and she was the only person I ever felt I could be myself around, and felt energized by her presence. 

I must have met about 70 people at these meets now and it's too hard to feel much of anything towards people. It doesn't help that I have being unemployed constantly on my mind now. I feel like it's all just a waste of time talking to people if you're unemployed, yet I'm unable to focus on fixing that because of undiagnosed ADD and no end of other mental and physical problems. 

I haven't had a single day of peace for over 6 months now and the only thing I look forward to is being unconscious at the end of the day.

I'm bogged ****ing down!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebootplease

Should i trim down there?🤔


----------



## Rebootplease

Rebootplease said:


> Should i trim down there?&#129300;


Im gonna send a pic and people can tell me what they think.


----------



## Rebootplease

Rebootplease said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should i trim down there?&#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna send a pic and people can tell me what they think.
Click to expand...

I forgot my camera is broken. Does anyone else trim grass under the deck?


----------



## Daxi004

If you think your look are a problem, maybe you should work on your personality a bit? and maybe you wouldn't be so insecure? If you think that is the main problem


----------



## harrison

Had such a nice day at our favourite restaurant for Mother's Day. Everyone there with their Mum's - even the lady beside us said Happy Mother's day to to my wife as we got up to leave.


----------



## SofaKing

Feeling a bit alone...I'm not overly sentimental about my family, but they're gathering for brunch 900 miles away and I do have the capacity to miss them.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Mabel Pines said:


> In the realm of the science of physics, the arrow of time is going backwards, lol.





harrison said:


> Without soundy corny mate I really do think life is what we make it. I don't really see there being any grand plan.
> 
> But in my experience it's a lot nicer if you have someone going along on the ride with you.


yea I kinda realise my viewpoint is a little different on this, or it has been at least for the last 10-15 years. I just feel this personal confliction, if I am to think that life is a path and these challenges have meaning to help me grow then that would suggest I believe I can take on what life throws at me? that my purpose is to overcome them. but when I am faced with it I feel like I can't overcome these challenges. surely there are some situations where there are no answers or ways to get past a hurdle, limitations socially, genetically, economically etc. I always try to think to myself when I am in my darkest pits of despair where there is a will there is a way. but maybe the things I am facing in life aren't challenges they are just dead ends. to use a metaphor, if we think a personal challenge is like a mountain, we can climb it and reach the top, we can get past it by slowly ascending and working through it. but it feels like sometimes I just face a sheer cliff face and I feel like I have got to get over that, there is no easing into it, its like life is telling me I need to change right away or give up and stay stagnant. I fear climbing the sheer cliff face because I will fall and be bruised. if this makes any sense? if it doesn't don't worry.


----------



## 3stacks

I literally spent all of my money on junk food lol


----------



## Rebootplease

Im terribly bored and now my internal voice is starting to turn British.


----------



## Chevy396

These chickens are loud and annoying as hell. Making me want to stress eat some chicken.


----------



## Omni-slash

My most searched term is probably Wednesday Addams.


----------



## Mabel Pines

3stacks said:


> I literally spent all of my money on junk food lol


Is that a bad thing, if I may ask?


----------



## Daxi004

men jag känner mig gammal ändå som


----------



## Rebootplease

English translation please


----------



## Mabel Pines

3stacks said:


> I literally spent all of my money on junk food lol


How much of your money? A month's wages? A year's?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I could lose about thirty pounds.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to decide if I'm going or not.


----------



## Rebootplease

Kevin001 said:


> Need to decide if I'm going or not.


Where?


----------



## Edwirdd

i must pick my future job. firefighter or guardian idk


----------



## Omni-slash

Rebootplease said:


> English translation please


"but I still feel old as"

And then it just stops.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://twitter.com/rosewattastone?lang=en

These are amazing.


----------



## 3stacks

Mabel Pines said:


> Is that a bad thing, if I may ask?


My brain say's no but my man boobs say yes haha



Mabel Pines said:


> How much of your money? A month's wages? A year's?


Around a month lmao


----------



## zonebox

It is funny, people are freaking out over google duplex, so much that it is at the point now that they are demanding that AI introduces itself as AI when making phone calls.. that is how far we are progressing, and I find it absolutely amazing.






I'm loving it, I'm looking to one day having long conversations with a virtual friend.. it also sparks all sorts of questions, such as when this happens what will become of normal human relationships, this could have a profound impact. Think of all of the youtube celebrities out there now, all of your entertainment celebrities, and think they will slowly get fizzled out when more sophisticated AI can provide as good, if not better entertainment. The need that we have in socializing will mostly be met, when you can have long conversations with someone who will never judge you, that you can be open to say anything to. The landscape of our society will certainly be altered, I love to think about it.

What will 2028 look like? I expect the changes will be far more drastic than what we have seen in the past decade, there will be more automated cars on the road, people will be friends.. literal friends, with their mobile computers, it will be pretty amazing.. I think the thing I look forward to most, is less group think, people will be less motivated to be part of a group, at least that is how I think things will go. Social media will probably start to dry up, who wants to deal with that crap right? The Internet itself, will likely change a lot as well.

And what of 2038? 2048? All decades I'll probably be alive in.. I will have experienced quite a few changes, having experienced things going as far back as the '70s, back then our source of electric entertainment was limited to a 24" CRT set in a pine box, a record player, and the radio. It was not until the 80s, that I even touched a computer and even then it was mid to the late 80s, and now I have a computer that fits in my pocket, that is more powerful than all of the computers my highschool had.

The stuff I read, what we are accomplishing today, is just really neat.

So yeah, this is the sort of stuff I usually think about, I like to envision what the future is going to be like.


----------



## Mabel Pines

3stacks said:


> Around a month lmao


That's nothing, lol. Some men spend around 6 months to a year's salary on their wedding ring. And what if the girl loses it down the sink drain, then what, lol? Or what if the marriage ends in like 2 weeks, lol, and she keeps the ring?


----------



## 3stacks

Mabel Pines said:


> That's nothing, lol. Some men spend around 6 months to a year's salary on their wedding ring. And what if the girl loses it down the sink drain, then what, lol? Or what if the marriage ends in like 2 weeks, lol, and she keeps the ring?


haha true, that's a good perspective. *eats more junk*


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@3stacks "Can complain in all languages" :lol Nice.


----------



## Mabel Pines

harrison said:


> Had such a nice day at our favourite restaurant for Mother's Day. Everyone there with their Mum's - even the lady beside us said Happy Mother's day to to my wife as we got up to leave.


What kind of a restaurant was it? And was there a discount for Mother's Day?


----------



## 3stacks

SamanthaStrange said:


> @3stacks "Can complain in all languages" :lol Nice.


Ha yeah, it's all I ever do lol.


----------



## harrison

Mabel Pines said:


> What kind of a restaurant was it? And was there a discount for Mother's Day?


A huge Italian place mate - lots of Italians here in Melbourne, my wife is from that background too.

They have amazing cakes and chocoloates, plus of course great pasta.

No discounts though - not even for us, by now I should have shares in the place I go so often.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream

does anyone know what is the name of this body skin color? what do you call it?
other than tan don't sat tanned


----------



## Rebootplease

Siegfried said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> English translation please
> 
> 
> 
> "but I still feel old as"
> 
> And then it just stops.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## love is like a dream

[Verse 1]
I want to hold the hand inside you
I want to take a breath that's true
I look to you and I see nothing
I look to you to see the truth
You live your life, you go in shadows
You'll come apart and you'll go blind
Some kind of night into your darkness
Colors your eyes with what's not there

[Chorus]
Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think it's strange you never knew

[Verse 2]
A stranger's light comes on slowly
A stranger's heart without a home
You put your hands into your head
And then its smiles cover your heart

[Chorus]
Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think it's strange you never knew
Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think it's strange you never knew
I think it's strange you never knew


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Mabel Pines

Coincidence said:


> time heals.
> 
> you won't understand the link, but i kind of envy pple who died before the year 2000
> 
> the fact that you will be forgotten is sexy, isn't it?
> 
> being forgotten = soul enjoying the eternal peace


Yep. You can get heaped praise on you by people of later generations but you can also get lambasted, too, if you did something memorable.


----------



## twistix

I wish I could go a while without all the tears


----------



## WillYouStopDave

harrison said:


> They really need to do something about the trams in this city. I think we need a lot more - like every minute or two for example.
> 
> There's about a thousand Asian tourists or foreign students always going up to the markets - even in the middle of the day on the weekend. It's getting ridiculous.


 That doesn't mean there aren't enough trams. That means there are too many people for that city.


----------



## Daxi004

I can't stop sensing birds near my window. I wonder what they want .... how surprising. Life can't stop feeding me superstition with no answers to anything.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> does anyone know what is the name of this body skin color? what do you call it?
> other than tan don't sat tanned


Olive?


----------



## love is like a dream

Mabel Pines said:


> Yep. You can get heaped praise on you by people of later generations but you can also get lambasted, too, if you did something memorable.


personally i only love to rest in peace in silence. i'm glad i'm not a famous person. i don't want people to praise me after my death.
but of course i don't want to be remembered as a bad person. just let me enjoy being forgotten.

on a side note

i have never understood how that is supposed to be a good thing like when pple say about a guy like einstein who is already dead: 
"look at what that great man did for humanity?!" lol i mean fook people and fook humanity. when im dead im dead, don't talk about me and let me rest in peace fkrrs


----------



## Sillystring1212

Talking to a shy guy and realising it takes a while for him to warm up. I used to cut people off quite quickly as an in n out scenario but I feel more intimate getting to know this person on a slower level. Hopefully summer romance blooms.


----------



## Rebootplease

Sillystring1212 said:


> Talking to a shy guy and realising it takes a while for him to warm up. I used to cut people off quite quickly as an in n out scenario but I feel more intimate getting to know this person on a slower level. Hopefully summer romance blooms.


Good luck


----------



## KILOBRAVO

The fridge never seems to have any room for magnum-sized bottles...


----------



## SofaKing

KILOBRAVO said:


> The fridge never seems to have any room for magnum-sized bottles...


Adjustable shelves? Store it on its side?


----------



## love is like a dream

tea111red said:


> Olive?


oh yes olive like...the color itself like...oh well never mind maybe this is true. xD

tea111red by the way, you are from the usa right? can you understand what he is saying? he is from US too.
btw i don't want to know what he is talking about, i'm only wondering if you as a native speaker can understand what he is saying or not. xD


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Why can't I remember this song from when younger -


----------



## KILOBRAVO

SofaKing said:


> Adjustable shelves? Store it on its side?


it might be possible.

I'll get back to you when I find out it's deffo not possible to fit a jeroboam in. :lol

Makes me think how the heck you'd keep a Nebuchadnezzar bottle chilled. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This preppy dude that works at my store looked at me with resting ***** face today. The first time he looked at me like that after I smiled at a customer. So, I felt stupid


----------



## 3stacks

I'm thinking I'm never gonna have a girl interested in me and I'm thinking I complain too much lol


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sillystring1212 said:


> Talking to a shy guy and realising it takes a while for him to warm up. I used to cut people off quite quickly as an in n out scenario but I feel more intimate getting to know this person on a slower level. Hopefully summer romance blooms.


Good luck to you, on that front.


----------



## Chevy396

I haven't been to my regular barber since he told me about his testicle issue that was barring him from joining the army. I can't quite look him in the eye now. Just a note in case y'all want to become a barber, don't talk about your ball disorder.

Edit: He was very emphatic that it wasn't an STD though, so I guess I should say thanks?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wow I'm ****ed up right now.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SolutionX said:


> I haven't been to my regular barber since he told me about his testicle issue that was barring him from joining the army. I can't quite look him in the eye now. Just a note in case y'all want to become a barber, don't talk about your ball disorder.
> 
> Edit: He was very emphatic that it wasn't an STD though, so I guess I should say thanks?


I guess that you and your barber had a really good relationship if he felt comfortable enough to tell you something so personal, lol.


----------



## Chevy396

Mabel Pines said:


> I guess that you and your barber had a really good relationship if he felt comfortable enough to tell you something so personal, lol.


Apparently so.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Persephone The Dread said:


> Wow I'm ****ed up right now.


Why's that?


----------



## Kevin001

My friend gave her testimony tonight and I'm still trying to process it.


----------



## Rebootplease

What's it with women that throw you off your comedy game. It's like the blood just leaves your brain and goes somewhere else. 🤔


----------



## riverbird

The episode of The Office where Michael cooks his foot on a George Foreman grill is classic.


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This preppy dude that works at my store looked at me with resting ***** face today. The first time he looked at me like that after I smiled at a customer. So, I felt stupid


I wish I could make you happy with a smile and a warm greeting.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> oh yes olive like...the color itself like...oh well never mind maybe this is true. xD
> 
> tea111red by the way, you are from the usa right? can you understand what he is saying? he is from US too.
> btw i don't want to know what he is talking about, i'm only wondering if you as a native speaker can understand what he is saying or not. xD


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive_skin

----
Yep...he's mumbling a bit, but I can understand it.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> My friend gave her testimony tonight and I'm still trying to process it.


Is this in regards to God? Very loaded life story?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Is this in regards to God? Very loaded life story?


Yeah she's been through a lot. I was like whoa.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah she's been through a lot. I was like whoa.


Is she in a better place in her life? I hope so, at least. 0


----------



## llodell88

i hope i find my phone tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

Mabel Pines said:


> Is she in a better place in her life? I hope so, at least. 0


Ofc :smile2:


----------



## llodell88

why is my life so hard

why are there so many fake accounts made on this site just to bother me.

does god or something exist out there.

why did all this happen right after i prayed for the first time in like 20 years.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Damn, second time I got the flu this year. I blame it on the dirty bar. Actually that's how I got the first flu! Gross.

Glad I'm not aching anymore and the fever is gone, but my sore throat hasn't improved. It hurts so much to swallow that I can't bring myself to drink more water. Not even raw honey or a warm cup of miso soup can soothe it.


----------



## CTouln

I'm currently thinking about the property that we will be buying. Its a sort of investment.


----------



## komorikun

I guess seeing a woman by herself sitting on a bench that's right outside a closed car parts store is cause for concern. I was waiting for the bus. Had a 25 minute wait but some guy was sitting on the small bench at the bus stop, so I looked for somewhere else to sit.

First some guy that works at the car parts store asked if I was okay as he left the store. Then 10 minutes later some woman in a big car, asked what I was up to. I told her I went to IKEA. Then she told me that god loves me. WTF!? That's all great and everything but I was just sitting there quietly looking at my cell phone, having a bit of buyer's remorse and a bit worried about credit card issues (minor issue).


----------



## love is like a dream

tea111red said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive_skin
> 
> ----
> Yep...he's mumbling a bit, but I can understand it.


wow you should be my english teacher.

also that guy seems autistic to me. see his reaction to the question and the awkward silent moments before he answers the question? he seemed lost. if he had nothing to say,why he raised his hand then? he made a fool out of himself


----------



## SplendidBob

Yay, morning hopelessness again lol. it's getting a bit comical now (in an utterly horrifying way). Preparing to get **** out by the NHS mental health system like a turd over a balcony.



komorikun said:


> Then she told me that god loves me. WTF!?


"That's true, but god told me he ****ing hates you". Make short work of those god botherers komorikun.


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> he made a fool out of himself


that guy made a fool out of himself.he raised his hand and he didn't know anything to say


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Rebootplease

With me , sometimes, the less anxious I get, the more depressed I get.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Yay, morning hopelessness again lol. it's getting a bit comical now (in an utterly horrifying way). Preparing to get **** out by the NHS mental health system like a turd over a balcony.
> 
> "That's true, but god told me he ****ing hates you". Make short work of those god botherers komorikun.


I woke up with morning hopelessness again today (what's new now?) and forced myself into the city then to it's main park. Felt dead inside the whole time. May as well have had rabbit food for my picnic as well, as not even food is helping now. The constant anhedonia is killing me.

Also, speaking of the NHS. I had to ring them yesterday to inquire about my therapy which I've been waiting for now for 10 months. Told I'm number 16 on the list and the minimum wait is 18 weeks, which goes from when I contacted them 3 months ago.


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> I woke up with morning hopelessness again today (what's new now?) and forced myself into the city then to it's main park. Felt dead inside the whole time. May as well have had rabbit food for my picnic as well, as not even food is helping now. The constant anhedonia is killing me.
> 
> Also, speaking of the NHS. I had to ring them yesterday to inquire about my therapy which I've been waiting for now for 10 months. Told I'm number 16 on the list and the minimum wait is 18 weeks, which goes from when I contacted them 3 months ago.


I find doing stuff definitely helps me, but it has to be in line with my goals (moving towards them in some way). Though I usually start the ball rolling by doing some tiny ****, and then move onto other tasks.

Is this just IAPT therapy, or therapy through secondary care? Secondary care it isn't unusual for that length of time. I waited 6 months, they had taken me off the list without telling me lol. Upon inquiry they wanted me to do 20 weeks of intensive CBT first via IAPT (which no IAPT services provided in the area), so my IAPT therapist had to write them a letter. Eventually I got back on. No idea how long it all took in the end. It was worth it through secondary care though. Can't say my problems have been solved, but I might have changed enough to be able to solve them. Still worth it though as I learned a lot about myself from it.


----------



## PandaBearx

Allergy season is upon us


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> Damn, second time I got the flu this year. I blame it on the dirty bar. Actually that's how I got the first flu! Gross.
> 
> Glad I'm not aching anymore and the fever is gone, but my sore throat hasn't improved. It hurts so much to swallow that I can't bring myself to drink more water. Not even raw honey or a warm cup of miso soup can soothe it.


How come you don't take medicine for your sore throat?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> I find doing stuff definitely helps me, but it has to be in line with my goals (moving towards them in some way). Though I usually start the ball rolling by doing some tiny ****, and then move onto other tasks.
> 
> Is this just IAPT therapy, or therapy through secondary care? Secondary care it isn't unusual for that length of time. I waited 6 months, they had taken me off the list without telling me lol. Upon inquiry they wanted me to do 20 weeks of intensive CBT first via IAPT (which no IAPT services provided in the area), so my IAPT therapist had to write them a letter. Eventually I got back on. No idea how long it all took in the end. It was worth it through secondary care though. Can't say my problems have been solved, but I might have changed enough to be able to solve them. Still worth it though as I learned a lot about myself from it.


 I'll be seeing a counselor for 6 sessions at my local surgery, and I still have to figure out, out of all my ****, what I actually want to talk about. I need to focus on the main things that bother me because I'm only getting six sessions. I could do with 600 lol.

I've met quiet a few counselors etc at these meets actually, and try to talk to them. I never thought I'd meet so many people who work in the mental health, who're mentally ill themselves.

I'm a bit wary of some of some of them though tbh. I'm getting red flags from them.

I don't think there's anything I don't know about myself tbh. Nothing to be discovered. Nothing hidden. I need to learn to accept some things about myself that I cannot change. Somethings just can't be fixed and I need to come to terms with that and find some peace.


----------



## Fun Spirit

OH YEAH
I forgot I had collapsed certain SA forum sections on my screen.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Strong coffee is great.


----------



## Daxi004

Gotta plan, be prepared


----------



## Daxi004

plotting


----------



## Mabel Pines

anhelou said:


> curious or psyched


Why curious or why psyched?


----------



## Chevy396

They are not kind at all to people with any sort of mental health issues in Kansas. What they do with doctors, psychologists, and the police working together boreders on abuse.

Well, not boreders, it is abuse, but since they don't see the mentally as human or even curable, it is not really against the law, at least what is enforced of the law.

Anyway, they also consider drug or alcohol use as a mental illness and can/will throw you in a ward for no reason other than you annoyed them and had a dirty drug test at a hospital.

Colorado isn't any different, but they seem to respect privacy a little more.


----------



## Daxi004

Mabel Pines said:


> Why curious or why psyched?


I'm sorry I don't know what to say 

It's just me

considering


----------



## Daxi004

Back to surface level, wish me good luck ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rebootplease

I can't stop thinking of sex. Wth is wrong with me.


----------



## sensiml

I'm thinking about how tired I am. 

Enviado de meu SM-G532M usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Rebootplease said:


> I can't stop thinking of sex. Wth is wrong with me.


You are a human male?


----------



## Daxi004

Rebootplease said:


> I can't stop thinking of sex. Wth is wrong with me.


You are not alone

well actually I'm better now the last couple off days


----------



## Daxi004

Howadiho


----------



## Amphoteric

Smokey lager is doubleplusgood.


----------



## llodell88

still don't know if i should tell my new counselor this stuff. probably shouldn't since it's hard to believe and nobody believes anything schizophrenics say. i've been around enough of them to know that. like there's no point of even going to therapy ever again after everything i've gone through, it's just going to make my life a lot worse. I was worrying about going to a new counselor and having to go through all this stuff again and I didn't even tell the last one much, sometimes i get tired and say more than i should but it's really not good for me to.

missed appointment i was supposed to go to yesterday, supposed to be the first one.

i would actually say it's pretty much impossible to believe, especially after being diagnosed schizophrenic. Nobody has ever believed anything important that I've said that I've been around anyway.

I don't know why I deserve this **** for real.

Most of the schizophrenics I've been around tell weird, unbelievable stories, even when they are on antipsychotics and not like crazy. I actually wonder if they were telling the truth now. Maybe they just went through something really stressful that triggered psychosis. It's really sad that they have to go through all that with people not believing them.


----------



## riverbird

Ugh. PayPal. I sent them an email because I'm having trouble updating the address on my PayPal debit card and they responded, telling me to reply to it if what they said didn't fix my problem. It didn't, when I try to follow their directions, I get an error. So when I try to respond, I get another error, which is apparently a common problem. Why can't things just work!? This is frustrating. I really do not want to call them...


----------



## Rebootplease

SolutionX said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop thinking of sex. Wth is wrong with me.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a human male?
Click to expand...

Yes, as far as i know I'm human


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mabel Pines said:


> I wish I could make you happy with a smile and a warm greeting.


Thanks. I appreciate that.


----------



## Daxi004

I think I am an emotion junkie... OMFG isn't this normal? shhiiiiieeet... 

How do I get out of this? 


Though I think it's much how I work, as this person I know..

I'm sorry. I hope nobody minds  


lol


----------



## Daxi004

No you don't make sense


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I may as well be lung cancer or bronchitis the way I make people heave & cough & choke & sniff as though it’s the trendy thing to do


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What kind of moron designs a car with the climate controls only accessible through an unbelievably irritating and tedious touchscreen interface? Man. There are some real idiots out there!


----------



## Rebootplease

Stuck in traffic for 2 hrs so far .


----------



## cinto

Rebootplease said:


> Stuck in traffic for 2 hrs so far .


Oh are You?


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## cinto

Lmao


----------



## llodell88

chili is not that good of a food


----------



## SofaKing

After all this time and being a good person, you'd think I'd get what I wanted in life. Oh well.


----------



## cinto

Cinty was here.


----------



## PrincessV

He thinks he's manipulating me but I don't care about him anymore. I'm walking away, he never deserves to be with me. Do jerks win girls over? Nah in the long run they end up alone bc the girl has enough of his sh*t. He can die alone and be insecure all his life, I don't care. Looking for something new, or hopefully be happy alone.


----------



## cinto

PrincessV said:


> He thinks he's manipulating me but I don't care about him anymore. I'm walking away, he never deserves to be with me. Do jerks win girls over? Nah in the long run they end up alone bc the girl has enough of his sh*t. He can die alone and be insecure all his life, I don't care. Looking for something new, or hopefully be happy alone.


But he loves you!


----------



## notBlair

I went on a hike and left the trail to pick some flowers. I saw some poop that was slightly too big for the non-human animals around the campus. It could have been dog poop but it was way off the trail and I haven't seen people take their dogs there or stray dogs (at all). So I wonder if it was human...


----------



## PrincessV

cinto said:


> But he loves you!


...


----------



## PrincessV

Sorry ^ poster above. *signing off before I get anymore toxic*


----------



## cinto

PrincessV said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he loves you!
> 
> 
> 
> ... He is a wannabe psychopath idiot who will die alone. He doesn't know how to love because he's too stupid. but thank you, I don't care how he feels, he's a terrible person. I'll just forget he ever existed, I don't stay with immature jerks, he will never get to be with me. I hate him, hes evil, but again Idc anymore. Who was I talking about? Lol.
Click to expand...

Ying and Yang, honey. Embrace it


----------



## cinto

@Nekobasu c'mon, hurry


----------



## cinto

Well looks like I'm talking to myself here 😞


----------



## cinto

You typed with hehe mate and used too many commas. Girls don't use mate like that. 

Anyway, of course I arrive and the only thing I can hear is my watch lol.

You need a break, i understand.


----------



## PrincessV

-


----------



## cinto

PrincessV said:


> ^ are you talking about me? Lol wow one thing after the other. I feel unlovable as a female already now your calling me a guy lol. Trust me I have a vagina, this is laughable im replying at all but im bored so why not


Who said that post was to You? I didn't quote you. When I quoted you, well you can be sure that was to you


----------



## PrincessV

cinto said:


> Who said that post was to You? I didn't quote you. When I quoted you, well you can be sure that was to you


okay sorry. *leaving now*


----------



## cinto

Bye, Princess


----------



## cinto

Lame as I expected. But watch me get quoted when I sign off, lol.....uhm okay.


----------



## Mabel Pines

PrincessV said:


> okay sorry. *leaving now*


I like your avatar.


----------



## cinto

Mabel Pines said:


> PrincessV said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay sorry. *leaving now*
> 
> 
> 
> I like your avatar.
Click to expand...

Go jerk off to it now for the 100th time


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I clicked on a YT video I shouldn't have and now I'm thinking about killing them. -sigh- I wish I could. Just beat the living **** out of them. Or at the very least punch them hard in the face.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> wow you should be my english teacher.
> 
> also that guy seems autistic to me. see his reaction to the question and the awkward silent moments before he answers the question? he seemed lost. if he had nothing to say,why he raised his hand then? he made a fool out of himself


lol, maybe he got nervous after the attention was on him and choked? And/or maybe he has ADD/ADHD? He seems scatterbrained....

:stu


----------



## roxslide

Dang it. I was doing a pretty admirable job of kicking the habit... K. This time for real.


----------



## mt moyt

rappers in the past were all 'big'. like Big L, Big Punisher, Notorious BIG. Nowadays they are all 'lil'. Like Lil Yachty, Lil B, Lil Uzi Vert, Lil Ugly Mane.


----------



## Blue Dino

I never really care about this. But it just hit me now, when someone quotes me and it gets deleted for what ever reason, I can never find out what it was, whether the thread got deleted, or the post itself was deleted. And I will never find out if the person actually has a grudge on me. So I will not know or remember the next time around and I initiate interaction with that person, completely unaware that person actually has a grudge towards me. This kinda makes me cringe.



mt moyt said:


> Like Lil Yachty, Lil B, Lil Uzi Vert, Lil Ugly Mane.


Are those actually all real rapper names? Or you made them up? They sound ridiculous, but then the sad part is thats why they sound like they could be real.


----------



## mt moyt

Blue Dino said:


> I never really care about this. But it just hit me now, when someone quotes me and it gets deleted for what ever reason, I can never find out what it was, whether the thread got deleted, or the post itself was deleted. And I will never find out if the person actually has a grudge on me. So I will not know or remember the next time around and I initiate interaction with that person, completely unaware that person actually has a grudge towards me. This kinda makes me cringe.
> 
> Are those actually all real rapper names? Or you made them up? They sound ridiculous, but then the sad part is thats why they sound like they could be real.


no lol they are all real. Lil B is pretty cute at least


----------



## Chevy396

Some people think that it is really possible to be anonymous online. All I have to say is: there are ways if you're a big enough target.

I have given up on finding anonymity myself and I thought I knew how. Not that that makes me happy, but it's the truth.

However, if you are just an average person and not a terrorist or world leader, it is sort of possible just by staying under the radar.


----------



## Chevy396

Something tells me that they save the more attractive girls on Tinder for paying members.


----------



## Chevy396

llodell88 said:


> chili is not that good of a food


Must not be making it right.


----------



## Chevy396

I feel like the keyboard, and later the screen is about to become obsolete. So why did I spend my life becoming a wizard with either? I guess we couldn't have gotten here without it/us.


----------



## Chevy396

90's basic TV shows and really most entertainment which was basic, was sooo lame. Can you say cheese? I'm glad I never waisted my time watching that crap.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

BleedingHearts said:


> Wish I had someone to netflix and chill with, like in the literal sense of just watching tv and hanging out.


This :frown2:

I need someone to enjoy life with ffs!


----------



## Daxi004

I didn't remember I liked A tooth for an eye this much


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Pete Beale said:


> This :frown2:
> 
> I need someone to enjoy life with ffs!


Yeah, I think a lot of us here can relate.


----------



## Daxi004

Turtles making love


----------



## Rebootplease

anhelou said:


> Turtles making love


Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Rebootplease

Not feeling funny. Im not working hard enough.


----------



## Savvy

Taking a nap.


----------



## Rebootplease

Savvy said:


> Taking a nap.


Me too,


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Rebootplease said:


> Not feeling funny. Im not working hard enough.


Yeah, really. Entertain me!


----------



## Rebootplease

SamanthaStrange said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not feeling funny. Im not working hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, really. Entertain me! [/QUOToE]
> 
> I'm having so much down time at my job right now I'm literally doing this the whole time. Trying to download a phone call app over LTE. Unless anyone is in USA and want to talk about nothing.
Click to expand...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Rebootplease said:


> I'm having so much down time at my job right now I'm literally doing this the whole time. Trying to download a phone call app over LTE. Unless anyone is in USA and want to talk about nothing.


Talking about nothing is my favorite thing to do.


----------



## Rebootplease

I know, you watch Seinfeld . That's what the whole show it about.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I am aware, lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Rebootplease said:


> Not feeling funny. Im not working hard enough.


----------



## Rebootplease

Rebootplease said:


> I know, you watch Seinfeld . That's what the whole show it about.





SamanthaStrange said:


> I am aware, lol.


I know u are. That was me trying to be funny. Not working right now. I think I need a reboot.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Rebootplease said:


> I know u are. That was me trying to be funny. Not working right now. I think I need a reboot.


I think I do too.


----------



## Rebootplease

SamanthaStrange said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know u are. That was me trying to be funny. Not working right now. I think I need a reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I do too.
Click to expand...

Not enough cream in your cupcake? Lol sorry


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Rebootplease said:


> Not enough cream in your cupcake? Lol sorry


Not lately.


----------



## Rebootplease

Have you ever walked into a gas station with no lights or power, with 3 guys inside, and it smells like a sumo wrestler farted....then turned around and walked out? Me neither


----------



## Mabel Pines

The Nitro Cold Brew isn't worth the price, lol.


----------



## Rebootplease

I never do this, but here goes a red bull.


----------



## Serbianw0lf

I wish i knew how to cook


----------



## Mabel Pines

Savvy said:


> Taking a nap.


Is that you in your avatar? You are really pretty.


----------



## Rebootplease

ANX1 said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not feeling funny. Im not working hard enough.
Click to expand...

Not enough service to watch but funny....preparing to fast forward. Fast forwarding sir.


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder if I could get a full government Grant to go back to college and finish my CS degree since I'm 37 and don't make much right now? Not so much for the job security, I don't want to do anything other than be an entrepreneur unless I have to, but for the experience and to improve my math skills for writing AI.


----------



## cinto

Probable Cause


----------



## Chevy396

I came up with an interesting network infrastructure idea a couple of years ago when I was sort of having psychosis from Valium withdrawal. I just need a little more math experience in order to create it.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Rebootplease said:


> I never do this, but here goes a red bull.


Just put a mirror in front of a red bull and watch it go berserk.


----------



## Rebootplease

Mabel Pines said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never do this, but here goes a red bull.
> 
> 
> 
> Just put a mirror in front of a red bull and watch it go berserk.
Click to expand...

I do that sometimes except the mirror is between my legs.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Rebootplease said:


> I do that sometimes except the mirror is between my legs.


The waft of tuna is in the air. Ew, lol.


----------



## Rebootplease

Lol. What could I be doing now that is actually productive...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

What the f***?!


----------



## cinto

What do you mean I got an infraction?


----------



## Rebootplease

SamanthaStrange said:


> What the f***?!


Can you explain please?


cinto said:


> What do you mean I got an infraction?


For What?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I worry now more than ever that one day I might be forced to commit suicide like my cousin.

I've never attempted it, but I've got way too many problems and the loneliness is way too much at this age.


----------



## cinto

For being me


----------



## Mabel Pines

Jesus is love.


----------



## Rebootplease

Put down the phone man. Don't do anything crazy.


----------



## Rebootplease

Been refraining from commenting on any of the pictures but I'm thinking scrapping that idea since I haven't seen any unattractive women.


----------



## Chevy396

cinto said:


> What do you mean I got an infraction?


Naughty girl.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm a loser...


----------



## Daxi004

Tomorrow I will fix the tv


----------



## WillYouStopDave

ANX1 said:


>


My favorite part! :lol


----------



## love is like a dream

tea111red said:


> maybe he has ADD/ADHD? He seems scatterbrained....:stu


maybe :stu


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm a loser...


Actually, you are an awesome individual and a great poster and we here at SAS, as a community, love you a lot.


----------



## Mabel Pines

anhelou said:


> Tomorrow I fix tv


But today, Hulk smash!! Hulk bash!!


----------



## Wren611

Please forgive me if I act a little strange, for I know not what I do. Feels like lightning running through my veins, every time I look at you.


----------



## funnynihilist

Most of the time I go around like the walking dead. Then I go out in public and everyone else looks half dead also.
Everything is dull.


----------



## justforthrill

:/


----------



## SofaKing

I really don't know how much more I can endure. The lies I keep telling myself are losing their effectiveness.


----------



## llodell88

you're the liar. nice try though. i don't know why you're posting fake reviews on my amazon account either.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There's like some schizophrenic poster who has made a bunch of accounts and keeps quoting people with gibberish word salad type stuff or just posts that generally make no sense.

I dunno how many they have one (quoted me recently,) is like a month old, and I know a bunch of the weird accounts have been banned. But wtf is going on lol.


----------



## harrison

There's a guy I follow on Youtube a bit - he's originally from Sydney but retired early to Thailand to live with his girlfriend. They live in the suburbs of Bangkok. He loves going on bike rides on his motorbikes. He's one of the happiest people I think I've ever seen - it's fantastic.


----------



## Crisigv

I either want to be happy or dead for my birthday. And what chance do I have of being happy?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

On the financial ropes & yet that’s all I can think about...


----------



## riverbird

I really wish that I had my dream camper van/RV already (and a driver's license, I suppose...) so I could just get in it and go wherever felt right.


----------



## Daxi004

I'm only interested in playing sad melodies on the instruments, but then I start crying :x


----------



## GeomTech

REALLY wanting to get the heck out of this poohole of a location. I hate these people so much!!!


----------



## Blue Dino

My new housemate would just keep playing the electronic house music non stop from her room. She doesn't play it too loudly, but I can hear it from the kitchen, living room and whenever I enter/exit the house. But at least she has the decency to go into headphone mode at 9pm every night on the dot. Wonder why she couldn't just do this in general at all times. :stu

And while I do like eating mango, I hate it more in what a huge hassle it is to eat them. Definitely not worth the reward of eating them.


----------



## Daxi004

I want my late teen self back

Before al this


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

funnynihilist said:


> Most of the time I go around like the walking dead. Then I go out in public and everyone else looks half dead also.
> Everything is dull.


Yes :frown2:



SofaKing said:


> I really don't know how much more I can endure. The lies I keep telling myself are losing their effectiveness.


I know what you mean. :frown2:


----------



## Rebootplease

funnynihilist said:


> Most of the time I go around like the walking dead. Then I go out in public and everyone else looks half dead also.
> Everything is dull.


You need to stop eating zombies FunnyBear.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

It's amazing how much one person can change your life. I know I'll never be the same again.

A huge chapter of my life has ended and I feel so lost. This is the last thing I needed to happen. I needed this to work. To at least have a close friend who I could spend a day with once every week or two.


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> *It's amazing how much one person can change your life.* I know I'll never be the same again.
> 
> A huge chapter of my life has ended and I feel so lost. This is the last thing I needed to happen. I needed this to work. To at least have a close friend who I could spend a day with once every week or two.


It's probably pretty hard to think about this at the moment for you - but there'll probably be someone else that can also change your life mate.

Eventually you'll meet someone new - and who's to say it won't be better than this last relationship? We never know what's around the corner.


----------



## Suchness

Im thinking my bag of oats is off and ill have to try the other one. Might do it tonight after that eat or tomorrow morning. Oats man. Oats!


----------



## Kevin001

I hope there is enough detergent to wash my shirt ugh


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> It's probably pretty hard to think about this at the moment for you - but there'll probably be someone else that can also change your life mate.
> 
> Eventually you'll meet someone new - and who's to say it won't be better than this last relationship? We never know what's around the corner.


I hope so mate, but it's so hard for me to connect with people and open up.

She got to me like no one else ever have. Felt happy as a pig in **** with her for once in my life.

I know she's not, but it feels like she's the only person on earth.

I don't do well with falling out with people at all either, which is why she was the only person I took a risk gettingn close to in years.

I end up depressed as hell when **** goes wrong, then giving up again.

Trying to get myself out their but it's hard. Got a meet saturday but it's hard enjoying them, when I'm comparing everyone to her when she was on her best behaviour lol

She did a hell of a lot to lift my depression and helped me get out and about much more.

There's a lot I lost, losing her.

I wish she knew what she lost in me as well. Maybe she will one day, but it'll be too late.

She pushes away people that care about her. That's the way she is.


----------



## Wren611

A song.

And I can't stand kids.


----------



## feels

this is what lifes all about


----------



## SplendidBob

Reduced dose of pregabalin 25mg this morning. Anxietyfest. Christ. Did library ok though and managed some conversations .


----------



## Daxi004

Why did love and relationship change me to this


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Reduced dose of pregabalin 25mg this morning. Anxietyfest. Christ. Did library ok though and managed some conversations .


How often do you volunteer and how long for each time?

I have to print off a returns label in the morning at my local library so may ask about some volunteering.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> I hope there is enough detergent to wash my shirt ugh


How much detergent does it take to wash one shirt, though?


----------



## Rebootplease

Tablespoon?


----------



## PandaBearx

Life is fleeting and we aren’t promised tommorow


----------



## tiredazamf




----------



## unemployment simulator

sexy mans or fat phuckers?


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> How often do you volunteer and how long for each time?
> 
> I have to print off a returns label in the morning at my local library so may ask about some volunteering.


Ah, its only an hour a week, with maybe 30-60 minutes prep time, but its kinda social so its quite taxing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Suffer from mental health issues speak to your doctor they say...Doc: “there’s a very long waiting list for psychologists, benzos are completely off the table as a medical option, you will not qualify for financial assistance even if you apply, & if you you like or want antidepressants there’s nothing I can do for you”

Confirmation of how ****ed you are on all fronts is some feeling...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Canadian Brotha said:


> Suffer from mental health issues speak to your doctor they say...Doc: "there's a very long waiting list for psychologists, benzos are completely off the table as a medical option, you will not qualify for financial assistance even if you apply, & if you you like or want antidepressants there's nothing I can do for you"
> 
> Confirmation of how ****ed you are on all fronts is some feeling...


Wow. :blank That's awful. :squeeze


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Ah, its only an hour a week, with maybe 30-60 minutes prep time, but its kinda social so its quite taxing.


It's a start mate. :smile2:

I remember doing 40 hours graft, but now I think I'd struggle if they just put me inside somewhere to have an hours lunch break, without doing a tap. lol


----------



## harrison

Canadian Brotha said:


> Suffer from mental health issues speak to your doctor they say...Doc: "there's a very long waiting list for psychologists, benzos are completely off the table as a medical option, you will not qualify for financial assistance even if you apply, & if you you like *or want antidepressants* there's nothing I can do for you"
> 
> Confirmation of how ****ed you are on all fronts is some feeling...


Yes, that _is_ terrible. What's wrong with these people?

Here they hand out antidepressants like they're lollies - too easily actually.


----------



## SplendidBob

Canadian Brotha said:


> Suffer from mental health issues speak to your doctor they say...Doc: "there's a very long waiting list for psychologists, benzos are completely off the table as a medical option, you will not qualify for financial assistance even if you apply, & if you you like or want antidepressants there's nothing I can do for you"
> 
> Confirmation of how ****ed you are on all fronts is some feeling...


They say "psychologists have a long waiting list" here too. In fact it's used as a "I would offer you a psychologist, but they have a long waiting list", or "and its usually for more serious mental health problems" so you say "oh don't worry about that".

I only got to see one here because the psychiatrist was new and didn't pull that ****, he was "oh, we have psychologists here, you can see one of them", and_ then_ they started their bull**** to stop be going (by mail), but by that point I was desperate so just kept on hassling them.

Long story short, say

You: "yeh, I understand that, put me on the waiting list"
Doctor: "Are you sure? It's a long waiting list and you only have social anxiety"
You: "Well then the sooner the better you ****stick"

Something like that (minus the last bit, presumably ).

Not giving antidepressants is ****ing bizarre (benzos, yeh, you probably don't want those tbh, unless its short term).



Pete Beale said:


> It's a start mate. :smile2:
> 
> I remember doing 40 hours graft, but now I think I'd struggle if they just put me inside somewhere to have an hours lunch break, without doing a tap. lol


Its more of a forced social thing atm. The plan was to ramp up volunteering, but because of therapy ending and a bunch of other turdy stuff I have just been working on trying to keep this one up. Today's was good though. I had a decent convo with a semi friends husband about beards, and a good one with my contact at the library. Kids were good too. I spoke to a new child there though and she was ****ing terrified of me lol.

Am working on a few things though atm, basically trying to figure out long term career (considering university again as a mature student), keeping myself busy, getting used to putting effort into stuff and doing some of the old exposure stuff and conversations, for now.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> How come you don't take medicine for your sore throat?


I prefer natural treatments. Plus, over-the-counter medicine never worked for me either.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm tired of trying to bridge two world's to make sure that they can work together. I want to build my own world.


----------



## tea111red

Annoying kid bouncing his ball....go away.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> Annoying kid bouncing his ball....go away.


You sound like me. :lol


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> They say "psychologists have a long waiting list" here too. In fact it's used as a "I would offer you a psychologist, but they have a long waiting list", or "and its usually for more serious mental health problems" so you say "oh don't worry about that".
> 
> I only got to see one here because the psychiatrist was new and didn't pull that ****, he was "oh, we have psychologists here, you can see one of them", and_ then_ they started their bull**** to stop be going (by mail), but by that point I was desperate so just kept on hassling them.
> 
> Long story short, say
> 
> You: "yeh, I understand that, put me on the waiting list"
> Doctor: "Are you sure? It's a long waiting list and you only have social anxiety"
> You: "Well then the sooner the better you ****stick"
> 
> Something like that (minus the last bit, presumably ).
> 
> Not giving antidepressants is ****ing bizarre (benzos, yeh, you probably don't want those tbh, unless its short term).


That IS bizarre. I am imagining someone in British royalty saying something about gateway drugs.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> You sound like me. :lol


:lol


----------



## harrison

Thank God for Youtube - if we can't be somewhere we can at least watch videos about it till we get there.


----------



## SplendidBob

tea111red said:


> Annoying kid bouncing his ball....go away.


1. Air rifle
2. Shoot balls
3. Kid Cries
4. tea111red sheds a single tear of pure joy. The camera pans down and zooms, following and rotating around the tear which catches the sunlight from the windows and glistens like a penny in a summer stream. The camera follows the light downwards then zooms back as the tear splashes in super slow motion on a pile of previously collected burst balls.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I celebrated too early with those hot chicken wings. The flu came back with a vengeance. hahahaha Well I'm feeling better now...again.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SolutionX said:


> I'm tired of trying to bridge two world's to make sure that they can work together. I want to build my own world.


If you seduce the Silver Surfer, you might be able to get him to create an entire planet for you because he has the super-powers to do that. Just give him a lap-dance or something.


----------



## GeomTech

Starting to dislike old people, and their stale beans + gray, earthy wisdom + lameness. Just pure freaking yuck-O!


----------



## tea111red

splendidbob said:


> 1. Air rifle
> 2. Shoot balls
> 3. Kid Cries
> 4. tea111red sheds a single tear of pure joy. The camera pans down and zooms, following and rotating around the tear which catches the sunlight from the windows and glistens like a penny in a summer stream. The camera follows the light downwards then zooms back as the tear splashes in super slow motion on a pile of previously collected burst balls.


:grin2:

He went inside, luckily....hopefully he's done for the day, lol.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I need to work on controlling how much I let my self-insecurity slip up. Others do not want to hear me project that crap. I should be grateful others will spare sometime to interact with me out of leisure. Do not make them regret that. Do not weird them out with any of my crap. I need to keep that crap to myself. I am so cringe worthy.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My boss fiiiiinally gave me a password I can use to clock in at work instead of my fingerprint. It took me seven minutes just to clock out for break. It happens during my break time quite frequently for some reason. This one dude could tell I was annoyed with it. But I always notice everyone else can clock in and out after one try. Sometimes, it takes me like thirty times. I should've gotten a password a couple months ago


----------



## tea111red

Yeah, and figures as soon as I posted that last msg some other neighbor would start hammering something.


----------



## Chevy396

I kind of look forward to learning I am terminally ill, that way I can finally justify shooting pure heroin off the dark web without having to worry about overdosing.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sudden screeching noises that pierce out periodically and it has been going on for around an hour, now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SamanthaStrange said:


> Wow. :blank That's awful. :squeeze


Yeah, it is, I pretty much expected it, though that didn't soften the blow any



harrison said:


> Yes, that _is_ terrible. What's wrong with these people?
> 
> Here they hand out antidepressants like they're lollies - too easily actually.


Oh yeah, I can pretty much get whatever cocktail of those if I asked for them but what I actually need I either don't qualify for or it simple isn't on the cards as an option.



splendidbob said:


> They say "psychologists have a long waiting list" here too. In fact it's used as a "I would offer you a psychologist, but they have a long waiting list", or "and its usually for more serious mental health problems" so you say "oh don't worry about that".
> 
> I only got to see one here because the psychiatrist was new and didn't pull that ****, he was "oh, we have psychologists here, you can see one of them", and_ then_ they started their bull**** to stop be going (by mail), but by that point I was desperate so just kept on hassling them.
> 
> Long story short, say
> 
> You: "yeh, I understand that, put me on the waiting list"
> Doctor: "Are you sure? It's a long waiting list and you only have social anxiety"
> You: "Well then the sooner the better you ****stick"
> 
> Something like that (minus the last bit, presumably ).
> 
> Not giving antidepressants is ****ing bizarre (benzos, yeh, you probably don't want those tbh, unless its short term).


Honestly I have no interest in a psych or therapy but I would've done it if it improved my chances for financial assistance. It's as I told you, it's tough to invest in therapy when you're always walking a financial tight rope, survival trumps feelings every day of the week. I mean who stops to analyze why you're having a panic attack and what you can do to mentally challenge that type of reaction to a scenario(or most scenarios in my case) when you know that suffering through that attack is the difference between making rent at the end of the month or being homeless? It just doesn't happen, & then when you'e got down time you're so exhausted from constantly putting yourself through that that you're not gonna do whatever exercises a psych as provided for that week.

As for anti-depressants, it's as I said above, I can walk into any docs office, mention anxiety and/or depression & walk out a minute later with a script for a cocktail of those but I found no benefit in them and loads of negatives so I want nothing to do with them. Benzos are very likely what I need & I'd take the addiction factor with the ability to actually function over not but there's a big deal about addiction here with the opiod crisis so no doc wants to prescribe anything with the potential for addiction & they didn't want to prescribe them anyway when that wasn't even a factor


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yeah, it is, I pretty much expected it, though that didn't soften the blow any
> 
> Oh yeah, I can pretty much get whatever cocktail of those if I asked for them but what I actually need I either don't qualify for or it simple isn't on the cards as an option.
> 
> Honestly I have no interest in a psych or therapy but I would've done it if it improved my chances for financial assistance. It's as I told you, it's tough to invest in therapy when you're always walking a financial tight rope, survival trumps feelings every day of the week. I mean who stops to analyze why you're having a panic attack and what you can do to mentally challenge that type of reaction to a scenario(or most scenarios in my case) when you know that suffering through that attack is the difference between making rent at the end of the month or being homeless? It just doesn't happen, & then when you'e got down time you're so exhausted from constantly putting yourself through that that you're not gonna do whatever exercises a psych as provided for that week.
> 
> As for anti-depressants, it's as I said above, I can walk into any docs office, mention anxiety and/or depression & walk out a minute later with a script for a cocktail of those but I found no benefit in them and loads of negatives so I want nothing to do with them. Benzos are very likely what I need & I'd take the addiction factor with the ability to actually function over not but there's a big deal about addiction here with the opiod crisis so no doc wants to prescribe anything with the potential for addiction & they didn't want to prescribe them anyway when that wasn't even a factor


It's easier to get benzos from a psychiatrist.


----------



## Mabel Pines

The potato chips that I'm eating is went stale.


----------



## Chevy396

Mabel Pines said:


> If you seduce the Silver Surfer, you might be able to get him to create an entire planet for you because he has the super-powers to do that. Just give him a lap-dance or something.


I have had a thing for him since childhood. He owes me a favor.


----------



## Steve French

The demon drink. I don't know. I follow all these alcoholics subreddits as a way of sort of keeping things in perspective. Thing is, I just can't stand most of these self-righteous pricks. There is a strange common theme. They actually mostly have quite a lot going for them, and rediscover how wonderful it all is when they put the bottle down and thankfully it is all still there for them. Damn it, I never had any of that stuff in the first place, and it doesn't magically appear when I go sober, so what do I have to quit for? Eh, the stuff isn't all that enjoyable for me any more. It used to be a booster, and now it is sort of a normalizer. I don't hate it though. It hasn't really caused me all that much harm. I feel more awful off it, and worse, bored. I suppose it holds back my personal development, which is long and difficult, while the liquor is quick and easy, which explains which one I choose most of the time.

It is quite hard to fathom the light at the end of the tunnel sometimes. I've been such a mess for such a long time, I've forgot what anything resembling normal is, and I really lack the guidance to get there. Well, I suppose I will work on what I can.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Annoying kid bouncing his ball....go away.


I get that everyday and doesn't really annoy me. I guess I'm used to the sound. :stu


----------



## Chevy396

A small part of wants to get payback for something. The rest of me simply doesn't care anymore.


----------



## Chevy396

I've been spending a lot of time with the kittens and now I'm seeing bouncy little fluff balls when I close my eyes.


----------



## llodell88

I wonder if I am a lot more observant than people around me or if it's just they're really unobservant. I noticed my sisters husband always had really constricted pupils since I first met him and you'd think others would notice something like that. I wondered if some people are just naturally like that, with really constricted pupils, and I also wondered why my mother has this guy has him on such a big pedestal right away. Now she certaintly doesn't lol.

Now I remember when my other sisters boyfriend was over hear and I was like what the **** is wrong with this guy? he looks like hes about to keel over and die? and everyone is sitting around having a nice time playing wii bowling, and it turned out he and my sister are doing heroin not long after that, but i knew i was the only one who noticed, pretty sure anyway, and my mom kept going on how she was so embarrassed not to have noticed especially with all of her classes lol. to me that stuff is so obvious, and im like wtf am i crazy noticing this? why isn't anybody else noticing? and i've never even been around drugs before...

also apparently cocaine makes your eyes dilated and not constricted so he is probably doing other stuff too, he just getting caught with cocaine from what i've heard.


----------



## Kevin001

Mabel Pines said:


> How much detergent does it take to wash one shirt, though?


Like half a cup. Thin work shirt that is full of sweat so need to smelling fresh .


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

My fathers inability to empathize and think outside of the box is ****ing annoying. It's like talking to a dinosaur who just doesn't get it.

I have jack **** in common with him.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm afraid for the future and feel vulnerable. I haven't felt like this for a long time, but what's happened to me is making me realize how stuck, trapped and unhappy I am. I need help that just isn't available.


----------



## discopotato

Saw a spider in my bathroom...
I guess I'm not showering today.


----------



## SplendidBob

Wtb a good night's sleep.

Also, the friends I had a falling out with simply haven't replied to my last (and final) attempts to patch things up. Nothing. No idea why.


----------



## discopotato

Pete Beale said:


> My fathers inability to empathize and think outside of the box is ****ing annoying. It's like talking to a dinosaur who just doesn't get it.
> 
> I have jack **** in common with him.


*hugs*
Sounds like your father and mine could be best pals.


----------



## Rebootplease

Trying to stay positive , but today is going to suck


----------



## Daxi004

Today a leaf high fived me (= That's al I have time to tell. I'm cooking nudgels


----------



## tea111red

I guess in elementary school I drew some picture of lonely people praying because they had bad luck. hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Daxi004

I don't want to believe in the unknown anymore


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm going to have to force myself to the meet again tomorrow and put on the mask, only to come away feeling dead inside. 

I really, REALLY don't know what to do now!

I wish to god she would come back and help me. I just can't cope with the loss. I will NEVER get over this and I'm tired of the pain I feel.

This shouldn't be happening to me! I've suffered enough already and never thought I would end up feeling this bad. 

I needed her for company, more than I've ever needed anything.

I'm ****ing dead inside now and only she can help me. 

I can't take the endless feeling of loss and loneliness!

I'm not getting any better!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mabel Pines said:


> Actually, you are an awesome individual and a great poster and we here at SAS, as a community, love you a lot.


I can't help but feel negatively sometimes. Guess I'm just too hard on myself cause I take insults seriously. :frown2:


----------



## riverbird

I might be getting the house to myself for a few days over the fourth of July and I'm both thrilled at the thought of having alone time and terrified because when I was alone for a week and a half over Christmas/New Years, I had mini panic attacks every single night.


----------



## harrison

discopotato said:


> Saw a spider in my bathroom...
> I guess I'm not showering today.


Get the vacuum cleaner and swoosh it up with that. (if you see it again)

Then vacuum a tissue up as well so it's get in the way if he tries to get back out.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I hope the meet isn't a ****ing sausage fest tomorrow.

I don't want a three hour sausage fest then have to come back to this ****.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

discopotato said:


> *hugs*
> Sounds like your father and mine could be best pals.


:squeeze


----------



## Daxi004

I think my hands are trying to tell me something, they make gestures and I think it's subliminal messages. I don't want anything to trick me I just want to be alone


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"How many have to die so you can feel loved?"


----------



## Pongowaffle

I take the positive offering approaching gestures from others too seriously every time. It never follows through. They never mean it. People always do this to me out of politeness. To cheer me out maybe. Maybe they feel sorry for me. I fell for this again. When will I learn.


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> I hope the meet isn't a ****ing sausage fest tomorrow.
> 
> I don't want a three hour sausage fest then have to come back to this ****.


Well, let me know if it is... I'll take your place for you. j/k.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> I might be getting the house to myself for a few days over the fourth of July and I'm both thrilled at the thought of having alone time and terrified because when I was alone for a week and a half over Christmas/New Years, I had mini panic attacks every single night.


That's pretty hardcore. I think you would do way better on some medication for anxiety and being in exposure therapy. You should never really use one without the other. Anyway, hope you make some progress. Never let yourself stand still.


----------



## Chevy396

What if my reserach into memory creates a Total Recall type scenario? Would I be hated or would I be worshipped like a god?


----------



## Rebootplease

Finally over...mostly


----------



## Chevy396

Is it a coincidence that every guy born in the 80's grew up with most of their TV and comic book heros being cyborgs during the nineties, and now that we are grown up we are making cyborgs real?

Is it because we wanted so badly to become our hero's that we decided to make it happen ourselves, or was it foresite or planning by the intertainment idustry of the nineties, knowing that they'd be here before long? Maybe a little of both?


----------



## Slacker

Just got the call, finally starting new job Monday!.... first emotion was :yay:boogie:clap... immediate second emotion was :um :afr:hide


----------



## Nekobasu

Yay! System of a Down blasting out of my speakers


----------



## truant

Canadian Brotha said:


> Suffer from mental health issues speak to your doctor they say...Doc: "there's a very long waiting list for psychologists, benzos are completely off the table as a medical option, you will not qualify for financial assistance even if you apply, & if you you like or want antidepressants there's nothing I can do for you"
> 
> Confirmation of how ****ed you are on all fronts is some feeling...


Sounds like the Canadian mental health care system.

My sister can't get disability and she's delusional. I can't see how she'd be able to keep a job for more than a few weeks. And there's no way I'd qualify. My problems aren't serious enough.

Probably why there are tens of thousands of homeless people with mental illness in Canada.


----------



## crimeclub

Karen Pence is to Mike Pence as crippling social anxiety is to me, it must always be present when I'm around someone of the opposite sex.


----------



## Chevy396

truant said:


> Sounds like the Canadian mental health care system.
> 
> My sister can't get disability and she's delusional. I can't see how she'd be able to keep a job for more than a few weeks. And there's no way I'd qualify. My problems aren't serious enough.
> 
> Probably why there are tens of thousands of homeless people with mental illness in Canada.


I thought you guys had a basic income or something. At least you can still get healthcare though. With our system the hospitals and doctors work to find a reason why they can't treat you if you don't have insurance, which is most homeless people.


----------



## ThermobaricTank

Right now? About posting in a thread about what I'm thinking right now lol. But in a more broad sense lately I've been thinking about a cool futuristic city: Mechanisburg! (Not to be confused with Mechanicsburg) Cyborgs, androids and mutants everywhere, not many vanilla humans to be found. And all of them working together guided through the power of SCIENCE and cooperation. Granted, I've thinking about this because I've been listening to some Aviador Dro songs and that is what the lyrics are about but I really like their ideas and I visit Mechanisburg often in my imaginary interuniversal travels. This also reminded me that I have to replay Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, man that game is awesome, specially with all the custom factions that I made for it, like the Brotherhood of Nod, New Rapture, the Dro Federation, Free Commune of Panguraratta... Of the vanilla factions my favorite has to be the Human Hive (yes, partially because its really OP xD), but I wouldn't like to live in that kind of society.

And now I'm thinking of cool places to live in general like Death City, Musutafu, Floaroma Town, Miracle City, Valencina de la Concepción... and of course my ideal city Eudaimonia in my ideal nation Eleutheria, where money does not exist and everyone just does whatever they like to do without bothering others (and the society works just fine!).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

truant said:


> Sounds like the Canadian mental health care system.
> 
> My sister can't get disability and she's delusional. I can't see how she'd be able to keep a job for more than a few weeks. And there's no way I'd qualify. My problems aren't serious enough.
> 
> Probably why there are tens of thousands of homeless people with mental illness in Canada.


It's very possible I'll be one of them in the future unfortunately...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Why do I suck so much at poker? I used to be good.


----------



## CNikki

SolutionX said:


> I thought you guys had a basic income or something. At least you can still get healthcare though. With our system the hospitals and doctors work to find a reason why they can't treat you if you don't have insurance, which is most homeless people.


Are you in the US? Most hospitals can't refuse service to someone even if they don't have insurance.


----------



## truant

SolutionX said:


> I thought you guys had a basic income or something. At least you can still get healthcare though. With our system the hospitals and doctors work to find a reason why they can't treat you if you don't have insurance, which is most homeless people.


Basic income? No, lol. We do have welfare. If you're on welfare, they'll pay for your prescriptions, which is why they don't have disability for mental health issues. But if you're ill you tend to not be able to fulfill your welfare obligations so you end up homeless eventually. (Edit: I actually have two mentally ill people living with me who would be homeless otherwise.)

In Canada, hospital visits are free. But you have to pay for your prescriptions. I have to pay out of pocket for medicine, dental, eye care, therapy, etc. So very little is free for me. I can't afford therapy or medication for my depression/anxiety.



Canadian Brotha said:


> It's very possible I'll be one of them in the future unfortunately...


Me too. We should get boxes beside each other.


----------



## Chevy396

Straight women in the women's bathroom are gross.


----------



## Chevy396

CNikki said:


> Are you in the US? Most hospitals can't refuse service to someone even if they don't have insurance.


They find ways. All they have to do is claim the homeless person was rude and they don't legally have to treat them unless it's to save their life.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some dude behind me at the checkout asked the cashier if he heard about some suicide. I guess it happened locally. All I heard him say after that is that everyone was looking for her then I left cause I was done paying for my stuff. Thats sad.


----------



## Chevy396

truant said:


> Basic income? No, lol. We do have welfare. If you're on welfare, they'll pay for your prescriptions, which is why they don't have disability for mental health issues. But if you're ill you tend to not be able to fulfill your welfare obligations so you end up homeless eventually. (Edit: I actually have two mentally ill people living with me who would be homeless otherwise.)
> 
> In Canada, hospital visits are free. But you have to pay for your prescriptions. I have to pay out of pocket for medicine, dental, eye care, therapy, etc. So very little is free for me. I can't afford therapy or medication for my depression/anxiety.
> 
> Me too. We should get boxes beside each other.


Aren't prescriptions cheap there though? I was just quoted $500 for a 30 day supply of Suboxone if I didn't want to bill my insurance. That's crazy talk.


----------



## CNikki

SolutionX said:


> They find ways. All they have to do is claim the homeless person was rude and they don't legally have to treat them unless it's to save their life.


What do you mean by that? If you mean by them being unstable and appearing like they are a threat to others then they will likely be involuntarily admitted into the psychiatric unit.

I have seen homeless people who you can clearly see that they are psychotic while out on the streets and it's sad when there's no intervention unless something extreme happens (usually having them end up in jail.)


----------



## komorikun

truant said:


> Basic income? No, lol. We do have welfare. If you're on welfare, they'll pay for your prescriptions, which is why they don't have disability for mental health issues. But if you're ill you tend to not be able to fulfill your welfare obligations so you end up homeless eventually. (Edit: I actually have two mentally ill people living with me who would be homeless otherwise.)
> 
> In Canada, hospital visits are free. But you have to pay for your prescriptions. I have to pay out of pocket for medicine, dental, eye care, therapy, etc. So very little is free for me. I can't afford therapy or medication for my depression/anxiety.


You have to pay the full price for prescriptions or just like $10 or $20 per prescription?


----------



## truant

SolutionX said:


> Aren't prescriptions cheap there though? I was just quoted $500 for a 30 day supply of Suboxone if I didn't want to bill my insurance. That's crazy talk.


None of my prescriptions have been cheap. Everything is priced based on the assumption that your insurance will cover it. I have no insurance.

Edit: Here's an article from 2016 if you're curious about it.



komorikun said:


> You have to pay the full price for prescriptions or just like $10 or $20 per prescription?


The full price. You only pay part of the price if you have some sort of insurance.


----------



## Chevy396

truant said:


> None of my prescriptions have been cheap. Everything is priced based on the assumption that your insurance will cover it. I have no insurance.
> 
> The full price. You only pay part of the price if you have some sort of insurance.


But in Canada I thought everyone gets free insurance?


----------



## Crisigv

Why should I even bother?


----------



## truant

SolutionX said:


> But in Canada I thought everyone gets free insurance?


No. I explained what you get above. Hospital visits are free. And if you're on welfare, you get health insurance to cover some other stuff through them. But if you're not on welfare, you have to pay for it. Not everyone in Canada is on welfare.

Most people pay for group insurance through work or school. But if you're self-employed, or don't get benefits through work, you need to buy private insurance. Which I can't afford. I have to pay full price out of pocket for dental, prescription medication, eye care, therapy visits, etc.


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I can't help but feel negatively sometimes. Guess I'm just too hard on myself cause I take insults seriously. :frown2:


You shouldn't. You should just let insults slide right off of you because insults are telling more about the person insulting you than it is an indictment on anything relating to you.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream

your pubic hair stuck between my front teeth


----------



## PrincessV

-


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This month would mark almost 7 months since last having posted. Can't say I've felt a need to spend time here like I once used to and the absence from prying eyes has been more than a welcome change.


----------



## Nekobasu

why care? sure,,, I am thinking why not? 

Destroy everyone.


----------



## love is like a dream

je me raconte des histoires pour m'endormir 
pour endormir ma peine et pour sourire 
j'ai des conversations imaginaires 
avec des gens qui ne sont pas sur la terre


----------



## tea111red

Not being mentally stimulated enough is probably playing a role in my sleeping problems. I'd probably sleep better if I studied something. Need to work up a little more motivation (or get stuff in my life more sorted out/get more organized) for that to happen, though.


----------



## Daxi004

Getting mild panic being in the front yard cutting a tree

:um


----------



## Rebootplease

You're cutting a tree? With what?


----------



## Daxi004

A secateurs


----------



## Daxi004

Why were you so magical? 
I miss you
but You make me miserable 
I never want to think of you again
you are not for me
I know you don't think of me
You just run away
I'm not going after you
I know I got it
on my own
I don't want you


----------



## Daxi004

I miss my own language. english is somehow good sometimes for me but it feel like it's messing with my head too


----------



## mt moyt

wow they commented on my instagram post


----------



## Chevy396

Canada is cool, but it has no soul.


----------



## Crisigv

I need some kind of distraction today. I don't want to mope around on this site all day and stay in bed like a lifeless blob. I hate depression, if that's what this even is.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I need some kind of distraction today. I don't want to mope around on this site all day and stay in bed like a lifeless blob. I hate depression, if that's what this even is.


This -


----------



## Daxi004

It doesn't matter what I do


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> Well, let me know if it is... I'll take your place for you. j/k.


lol

Three women and about 10 men. I asked the one to go on a date with me but I got rejected because I'm too ****ing old, amongst other things.


----------



## riverbird

I like it when people use really big words in an effort to make it seem like they're actually saying something of importance or value but it's really just nonsense. It's amusing.


----------



## funnynihilist

riverbird said:


> I like it when people use really big words in an effort to make it seem like they're actually saying something of importance or value but it's really just nonsense. It's amusing.


The notions that this individual has postulated currently is causation for myself to acquiesce into a state of milquetoast banality.


----------



## Rebootplease

riverbird said:


> I like it when people use really big words in an effort to make it seem like they're actually saying something of importance or value but it's really just nonsense. It's amusing.


The angst you feel is somewhat of an anomaly or maybe that is a misnomer, regardless, it is an intellectual advantage for those articulate in this manner. 
The antidote is a bona fide and avant-garde solution. (J)=joke


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## riverbird

funnynihilist said:


> The notions that this individual has postulated currently is causation for myself to acquiesce into a state of milquetoast banality.





Rebootplease said:


> The angst you feel is somewhat of an anomaly or maybe that is a misnomer, regardless, it is an intellectual advantage for those articulate in this manner.
> The antidote is a bona fide and avant-garde solution. (J)=joke


:wink2:


----------



## love is like a dream

if i had a previous life, i[m sure in ancient greecei lived it in


edit: i'm part italian,though.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

https://i.gyazo.com/f7a4303e29053b407f56247795175686.mp4

https://i.gyazo.com/c3ee335649d8a288ed60d4a0f4a8feb6.mp4

https://i.gyazo.com/76f38f3c4d19b1846ffb1d7701bb9103.mp4

https://i.gyazo.com/5866c39cee9f253bd8a557adb58540ba.mp4


----------



## Chevy396

Some days I think I am attractive enough that I will model for myself in the mirror, but other days I can't even look in the mirror because of how ugly I look to myself. Maybe I really do have BPD, or is it body dismorphia? I think they are related.


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> if i had a previous life, i[m sure in ancient greecei lived it in


?


----------



## CNikki

Coincidence said:


> if i had a previous life, i[m sure in ancient greecei lived it in
> 
> edit: i'm part italian,though.


I'm not so certain about the concept of reincarnation, but I remember when I was about twelve or thirteen I had a dream of people (knew off the bat that they were Japanese) being rounded up and put into camps on American soil. It seemed like it was some movie being played and I was actively part of it and watched as it unfolded. Asked a friend about it when I woke up and she didn't know about it either. It wasn't until a year later that we were taught about the internment camps in class. Similar happened with my mother where she saw a bay not too far from where we live being completely frozen and people were crossing through there by horse and buggy. Later on she read that the said-place did have some very cold winters and people were walking past with the horse and buggy as a transportation some time towards the end of the Victorian era.

I'm skeptical on people claiming about reincarnation, but it makes one think. Could've been some time warp for all I know.


----------



## SplendidBob

I want to shave my beard, but I can't .

That said:

https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today 5-y&geo=GB&q=men with beards

That said:

http://www.eva.co/blog/face-fuzz-debate-longer-facial-hair-worse-man/

That said:



> In the nationwide survey, conducted by Censuswide, 45% of men with a *goatee* admitted to having enjoyed some fisticuffs, compared to 29% of peace-loving clean shaven men. In regard to cheating on their respective other, long mustachioed men were the worst culprits with 47% admitting to being unfaithful, compared to 20% of clean-shaven men. Finally, 40% of men surveyed with a goatee admitted to having stolen something, compared to just 17% of their clean-shaven counterparts.





> goatee


Still good Brian, still good.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wish I could find a good chatroom to talk to people in. It's been years and years since I've had a good laugh with someone online.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

splendidbob said:


> I want to shave my beard, but I can't .


You can shave your beard if you give me your growth genes for it, lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Canadian Brotha said:


> You can shave your beard if you give me your growth genes for it, lol


Pretty sure if I cut it off very carefully with scissors it will remain as one coherent unit and I can send it over :b


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I could lose about thirty pounds.


I think your attractive in your pictures, and I don't think you look over weight.


----------



## love is like a dream

CNikki said:


> I'm not so certain about the concept of reincarnation, but I remember when I was about twelve or thirteen I had a dream of people (knew off the bat that they were Japanese) being rounded up and put into camps on American soil. It seemed like it was some movie being played and I was actively part of it and watched as it unfolded. Asked a friend about it when I woke up and she didn't know about it either. It wasn't until a year later that we were taught about the internment camps in class. Similar happened with my mother where she saw a bay not too far from where we live being completely frozen and people were crossing through there by horse and buggy. Later on she read that the said-place did have some very cold winters and people were walking past with the horse and buggy as a transportation some time towards the end of the Victorian era.


very very interesting.



CNikki said:


> _*I'm skeptical on people claiming about reincarnation*_, but it makes one think. Could've been some time warp for all I know.


yes this. 
but still the concept of reincarnation is fascinating in a sexy way. and all the spooky claims/parts within it makes it even more intriguing

i mean by "sexy" being open to all possibilities/thoughts, but no thing of them i take seriously.

i love youtube. i have to admit, out of all the crazy things pple believe in, i sincerely enjoy the time i spend watching documentaries about reincarnation


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Why does my heart feel so bad?


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## komorikun

Making furniture this weekend. Got my handy tool kit and electric screwdriver ready to go.


----------



## Chevy396

Hot chicks...


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Making furniture this weekend. Got my handy tool kit and electric screwdriver ready to go.


I hope you are not actually offended by this, because I'm only teasing, but I thought at first those were a set of toy tools. Suitable for a female I suppose.


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> lol
> 
> Three women and about 10 men. I asked the one to go on a date with me but I got rejected because I'm too ****ing old, amongst other things.


Well, it's good you are still trying and gaining new experiences.

Something's got to give eventually?


----------



## komorikun

SolutionX said:


> I hope you are not actually offended by this, because I'm only teasing, but I thought at first those were a set of toy tools. Suitable for a female I suppose.


They are full size. But yeah, cheap tools. The tool kit was $8 and the screwdriver $10. I'm not a carpenter, so I don't need an expensive tool kit.

https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00169254/

https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60196103/


----------



## Rebootplease

riverbird said:


> funnynihilist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The notions that this individual has postulated currently is causation for myself to acquiesce into a state of milquetoast banality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> The angst you feel is somewhat of an anomaly or maybe that is a misnomer, regardless, it is an intellectual advantage for those articulate in this manner.
> The antidote is a bona fide and avant-garde solution. (J)=joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
Click to expand...

Damn it, funnynudest beat me on that one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

splendidbob said:


> Pretty sure if I cut it off very carefully with scissors it will remain as one coherent unit and I can send it over :b


I'd forgotten beard transplants are a thing now, haha


----------



## love is like a dream

_*your mom:*_ yeah i see.. wait, is this a boner?

_*me:*_ yes

_*me:*_ sorry

_*your mom:*_ nah it's okay haha

_*me:*_ *awkward rolling eyes*


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm so ****ed up and so is my life.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> Pretty sure if I cut it off very carefully with scissors it will remain as one coherent unit and I can send it over :b


You could also save it for later in the freezer.


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> _*your mom:*_ yeah i see.. wait, is this a boner?
> 
> _*me:*_ yes
> 
> _*me:*_ sorry
> 
> _*your mom:*_ nah it's okay haha
> 
> _*me:*_ *awkward rolling eyes*


Continue...


----------



## The Linux Guy

I get sick of the fact that no mater what I've ever tried or done, I can't fit in.


----------



## gaucheThaumaturge

*I guess I'm boring*

I keep thinking about how one of my best friends just said she started talking to me and my other friend less and less because I can't stop talking about homestuck. She says it's boring and that she hates it but it's one of my biggest intrerests and brings me a lot of joy and I love talking about it to my friends but it seems that they are going to stop talking to me completely because of it and I want to cry because I don't know what to do :rain


----------



## Suchness

Im at a birthday party. Send help!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> They are full size. But yeah, cheap tools. The tool kit was $8 and the screwdriver $10. I'm not a carpenter, so I don't need an expensive tool kit.
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00169254/
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60196103/


Not bad. My electric one is similar but is Skil brand.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> Well, it's good you are still trying and gaining new experiences.
> 
> Something's got to give eventually?


Yes, my heart will give literally from stress at some point with the way I'm bloody feeling. lol :frown2:


----------



## love is like a dream

i was watching some "real life heroes" videos on youtube.. man if those guys did nothing in their entire life except that one incident (saving someones else's life, i'm sure that would be enough to give a meaning to their life for the rest of their life

see this for example:


----------



## love is like a dream

soo
is the giraffe the coolest creature ever?









no. actually the giraffe is the second coolest creature. 
i'm drinking this guava juice but somehow lost its straw (maybe it came without one) so i'm holding it carefully, so i will say the coolest creature ever in the next post after i finish drinking the guava juice


----------



## love is like a dream

*yess the turtle is the coolest creature ever*












Coincidence said:


> everytime i look at them i feel like the turtle is the only creature who doesn't give a fook about the world.


----------



## Kevin001

Church will be good today .


----------



## roxslide

Can't sleep dang it


----------



## Rebootplease

roxslide said:


> Can't sleep dang it


You are geeeetttting sleeeepy. 
Sleeeeep. On the count of 3, you will fall asleep, 1.
2. .
..3.


----------



## Suchness

Did It work? Is he asleep?


----------



## roxslide

Suchness said:


> Did It work? Is he asleep?


Lol I wish


----------



## Rebootplease

roxslide said:


> Suchness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did It work? Is he asleep?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I wish
Click to expand...


----------



## SofaKing

It's exhausting being a disappointment to others.. and therefore to yourself.

How will I ever be at peace?


----------



## birddookie

roxslide said:


> Lol I wish


Want to sleep? Watching C-SPAN can help.

If you're into politics, then this should work.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I keep coming here but always disapointed. Boring, inactive, and I'm too different from other people. Such a dumb habit. It was better in the past though.


----------



## Rebootplease

Persephone The Dread said:


> I keep coming here but always disapointed. Boring, inactive, and I'm too different from other people. Such a dumb habit.


I can relate .


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want to start an anonymous poll asking people here if they think I should kill myself, but I know the mods will close it.

I think maybe most people would think yes in the sense they'd see me as doomed, but would they vote? I dunno. Even anonymously it goes against certain social norms to directly tell someone. People who don't like me would I guess.

I think since I started posting angry stuff people would be more likely to want me to kill myself. I noticed someone suggested another poster should jump off a bridge a while back because can't remember what they posted probably that they hate everyone and stuff like that.


----------



## Chevy396

gaucheThaumaturge said:


> I keep thinking about how one of my best friends just said she started talking to me and my other friend less and less because I can't stop talking about homestuck. She says it's boring and that she hates it but it's one of my biggest intrerests and brings me a lot of joy and I love talking about it to my friends but it seems that they are going to stop talking to me completely because of it and I want to cry because I don't know what to do :rain


Hmm... I'm sure you'll figure out SOMETHING you can do.


----------



## SofaKing

Persephone The Dread said:


> I want to start an anonymous poll asking people here if they think I should kill myself, but I know the mods will close it.
> 
> I think maybe most people would think yes in the sense they'd see me as doomed, but would they vote? I dunno. Even anonymously it goes against certain social norms to directly tell someone. People who don't like me would I guess.
> 
> I think since I started posting angry stuff people would be more likely to want me to kill myself. I noticed someone suggested another poster should jump off a bridge a while back because can't remember what they posted probably that they hate everyone and stuff like that.


While I'm sure many support our own right to choose, I doubt anyone would vote to choose for someone else.


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> I want to start an anonymous poll asking people here if they think I should kill myself, but I know the mods will close it.
> 
> I think maybe most people would think yes in the sense they'd see me as doomed, but would they vote? I dunno. Even anonymously it goes against certain social norms to directly tell someone. People who don't like me would I guess.
> 
> I think since I started posting angry stuff people would be more likely to want me to kill myself. I noticed someone suggested another poster should jump off a bridge a while back because can't remember what they posted probably that they hate everyone and stuff like that.


I would kick their asses if they said you should kill yourself, so no they wouldn't.


----------



## funnynihilist

Persephone The Dread said:


> I keep coming here but always disapointed. Boring, inactive, and I'm too different from other people. Such a dumb habit. It was better in the past though.


Can relate to that!

I don't do social media, Reddit seems dull to me now, I quit porn out of boredom, don't get a thrill from online shopping, no interest in dating sites, not really interested in learning new things, and now SAS has slowed to a trickle, what is left on the internet?

Also the external world is not that exciting either if you are not a lucky person and I am not a lucky person.

So staring at the wall it is!


----------



## Rebootplease

funnynihilist said:


> Persephone The Dread said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep coming here but always disapointed. Boring, inactive, and I'm too different from other people. Such a dumb habit. It was better in the past though.
> 
> 
> 
> Can relate to that!
> 
> I don't do social media, Reddit seems dull to me now, I quit porn out of boredom, don't get a thrill from online shopping, no interest in dating sites, not really interested in learning new things, and now SAS has slowed to a trickle, what is left on the internet?
> 
> Also the external world is not that exciting either if you are not a lucky person and I am not a lucky person.
> 
> So staring at the wall it is!
Click to expand...

U my brotha from a different Fatha?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tried clocking in for work and on break today with my password my boss gave me but it didn't work so I had to use my fingerprint. I don't understand. It's been annoying me all day today.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Tried clocking in for work and on break today with my password my boss gave me but it didn't work so I had to use my fingerprint. I don't understand. It's been annoying me all day today.


You will be assimilated.


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> I want to start an anonymous poll asking people here if they think I should kill myself, but I know the mods will close it.
> 
> I think maybe most people would think yes in the sense they'd see me as doomed, but would they vote? I dunno. Even anonymously it goes against certain social norms to directly tell someone. People who don't like me would I guess.
> 
> I think since I started posting angry stuff people would be more likely to want me to kill myself. I* noticed someone suggested another poster should jump off a bridge *a while back because can't remember what they posted probably that they hate everyone and stuff like that.


That was me probably. I get a little cranky with angry, hyperbolic teenage boys.

I would vote no in your poll.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SolutionX said:


> You will be assimilated.


Haha. I'm gonna ask my boss after work what's going on with it.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

I'm thinking how I am gonna cure my body tremors. It's the hardest thing about my anxiety.


----------



## MightBeDeadSoon

Spooning is an awkward sounding word to me


----------



## feels

feelin' proud of myself for some of the dumbest, simple reasons, but it's nice to be able to look at myself and be like, "hell yeah, *****, YOU did that." i dunno. feel like a lot of us probably don't give ourselves enough credit, but i think it's pretty important to celebrate the little things and not just compare ourselves to others all the time


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> That was me probably. I get a little cranky with angry, hyperbolic teenage boys.
> 
> I would vote no in your poll.


Yeah I get that I say a lot of stuff when I'm annoyed/angry and barely have a filter these days.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've never even enjoyed a single day in Spring time with someone I care about.

I thought this would finally happen this year, and I was wrong.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Persephone The Dread it will be an overwhelming no. Even if you are grumpy with poor Bobbert today, I still vote no. :b

On a separate issue, way way too much caffeine today. I feel aggressive and slightly spaced out. Apologies to anyone I have pissed off.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope its not raining bad tomorrow.


----------



## SilentLyric

feels said:


> feelin' proud of myself for some of the dumbest, simple reasons, but it's nice to be able to look at myself and be like, "hell yeah, *****, YOU did that." i dunno. feel like a lot of us probably don't give ourselves enough credit, but i think it's pretty important to celebrate the little things and not just compare ourselves to others all the time


comparing myself to others just makes me more sad than I already am. lol. I just need to work on myself for my own benefit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve really gotta sort out my expired ID/learners license, can’t even sell **** at the pawn shop cause of it


----------



## SofaKing




----------



## Steve French

I'm thinking I am due for a large term of near complete sobriety. Can't think straight lately, and I pin it to the casual cannabis and alcohol use. Need to clear the head out, just eat well, exercise, and sleep properly.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ever since that preppy dude at work looked at me with a mean look, I've noticed he's been asking me where to find something or where someone at work is. I think he was just in a bad mood that day but he looked like he was mad at me for no reason. Maybe I'm just not as intimidating since I talk some. Hell, if I know. I don't know what his problem was with me. I should've balled my fist at him. Lol Just kidding. That definitely would have made him not want to talk to me.


----------



## Crisigv

Why is it so hard to make just one friend?


----------



## funnynihilist

They call it stormy monday, but tuesdays just as bad, wednesdays worse, and thursdays oh so sad


----------



## Wanderlust26

SofaKing said:


>


THE BEST SCENE (more towards the end)! That's how I feel most of the time....


----------



## SofaKing

Yup! Underappreciated movie. One of my favorite bands.


Wanderlust26 said:


> THE BEST SCENE (more towards the end)! That's how I feel most of the time....


----------



## 3stacks

Gotta take advantage of my muslim friends fasting and go to their houses cause they have soo much food when they break it lol


----------



## Wanderlust26

SofaKing said:


> Yup! Underappreciated movie. One of my favorite bands.


:yes


----------



## SofaKing

Wanderlust26 said:


> :yes


Sorry you feel rejected and self destructive as Pink was. I was pretty frustrated and selected this accordingly.


----------



## komorikun

Woah. I was happy that he was back but now I see that he has gone off the deep end. Didn't seem like that type of person but okay. :um


----------



## Wanderlust26

SofaKing said:


> Sorry you feel rejected and self destructive as Pink was. I was pretty frustrated and selected this accordingly.


It's ok, I try to remind myself it could be worse.


----------



## Rebootplease

I wonder what every happenned to invisiblefinger. Did they open up a new account..


----------



## tea111red

Lil Pump?

:sus

What kind of a name is that? Lol


----------



## Chevy396

Am I a bad person for not wanting to eat food that my HIV positive uncle makes and sends home with my Dad? It just kills my appetite enough to make it not worth eating. It almost seems rude for someone to force that onto them.


----------



## Mabel Pines

3stacks said:


> Gotta take advantage of my muslim friends fasting and go to their houses cause they have soo much food when they break it lol


Lucky duck. Bon appetit.


----------



## 0589471

should be sleeping but that doesn't come easily anymore


----------



## cosmicKitten

cuddling my hamster when he wakes up


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> Why is it so hard to make just one friend?


I have a load of mates now I guess, for the first time in so many years, but no friend.

I really wish I had just one person who I was close to, for once in my damn life.

Someone who I'm excited to see and be around.

Just feel like it's a life long struggle trying to find that and get rid of the constant sense of loneliness.

I wish I could be happy with what I have, but I need a close connection with someone.


----------



## SplendidBob

Did an hours concentration on nutritionist research (very avoidy) also only got 3 hours sleep last night and worried about the end of therapy tomorrow, so pretty decent job for me. Also sent some emails to universities which were weirdly anxiety inducing.

Unfortunately, the research doesn't look like it is going to be a career path I can take. will see what the replies are though.


----------



## Daxi004

I'm too much. Nobody is enough for me. :yawn


----------



## Daxi004

I wish the two persons "unreachable" for me whom I love got together. That would've made me happy

I'm sorry I'm TMI:ing this community


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I hope I die today.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I hope I die today.


:O :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> :O :squeeze


Just venting. Bad day. Thanks.


----------



## ThermobaricTank

I'm around here because I feel too lazy to play videogames right now lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I think someone from here added me as friend on goodreads a while ago but I don't know who they are and am too shy to message them and ask.


----------



## Daxi004

EDIT TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND

Okey I don't knoe


----------



## EarthDominator

I hope a truck hits me on the road tomorrow.


----------



## unemployment simulator

EarthDominator said:


> I hope a truck hits me on the road tomorrow.


chin up matey. you're stronger remember


----------



## Daxi004

I got to remember it's not a witch in me trying to control me or help me. it's me in me trying to control me and help me


----------



## unemployment simulator

anhelou said:


> I got to remember it's not a witch in me trying to control me or help me. it's me in me trying to control me and help me


:rub


----------



## EarthDominator

unemployment simulator said:


> chin up matey. you're stronger remember


Two trucks then?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

EarthDominator said:


> Two trucks then?


I'll take the second truck! lol

Sorry you're feeling **** mate. Wish I could help. Wish I had some answers.


----------



## EarthDominator

Pete Beale said:


> I'll take the second truck! lol
> 
> Sorry you're feeling **** mate. Wish I could help. Wish I had some answers.


Haha, small chance that two trucks will show up after eachother though.

It's fine, I'm just hoping anything happens that kills me.


----------



## Overdrive

EarthDominator said:


> I hope a truck hits me on the road tomorrow.


Well you're Master Chief nothing can kill you. :O


----------



## unemployment simulator

EarthDominator said:


> Two trucks then?





Pete Beale said:


> I'll take the second truck! lol


:bah


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I regret getting wound up and the things I said to her, and how I spoke, and still continue to speak about her and what happened on here. I went public with it on here and really should have kept it private. I should have stayed calm. Her flat mates heard everything that went on as well and I told a couple of them to be wary of her. I REALLY regret this, but at the time, I was looking for validation from someone, anyone, that it wasn't my fault, and I was in shock.

I think talking about it on here made things worse in the end and pushed her away even more. I really can't deal with thinking that she couldn't trust me now, and see's me as a threat.

I went into this to treat her the way I wanted to be treated. The whole time I wanted to just help both of us and be good to her. I tried my best, but when arguments and fights happened, it made me be a person I never wanted to be. I never wanted to shout at her.

We were two lonely SA people with shared trauma and I wanted to make us happy. I know I'm a nice bloke, and it worries me that in her mind, she might see me as something I'm not now.

I really hope that one day she can look at all the good that we had, and know's how much I really cared about her!

I never got the chance to talk this out and continue to show her how much I cared, and that's the most painful thing to live with. Knowing that I had so much more to give her, but can't, is so hard to deal with.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

unemployment simulator said:


> :bah


I'l dodge it then. :smile2:


----------



## unemployment simulator

Pete Beale said:


> I regret getting wound up and the things I said to her, and how I spoke, and still continue to speak about her and what happened on here. I went public with it on here and really should have kept it private. I should have stayed calm. Her flat mates heard everything that went on as well and I told a couple of them to be wary of her. I REALLY regret this, but at the time, I was looking for validation from someone, anyone, that it wasn't my fault, and I was in shock.
> 
> I think talking about it on here made things worse in the end and pushed her away even more. I really can't deal with thinking that she couldn't trust me now, and see's me as a threat.
> 
> I went into this to treat her the way I wanted to be treated. The whole time I wanted to just help both of us and be good to her. I tried my best, but when arguments and fights happened, it made me be a person I never wanted to be. I never wanted to shout at her.
> 
> We were two lonely SA people with shared trauma and I wanted to make us happy. I know I'm a nice bloke, and it worries me that in her mind, she might see me as something I'm not now.
> 
> I really hope that one day she can look at all the good that we had, and know's how much I really cared about her!
> 
> I never got the chance to talk this out and continue to show her how much I cared, and that's the most painful thing to live with. Knowing that I had so much more to give her, but can't, is so hard to deal with.


we've all done and said silly things in the past mate, you gotta forgive yourself for it, you're only human.


----------



## EarthDominator

Overdrive said:


> Well you're Master Chief nothing can kill you. :O


Master Chief is only a human. Augmented one, but still human.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

unemployment simulator said:


> we've all done and said silly things in the past mate, you gotta forgive yourself for it, you're only human.


I know mate. I know I'm a good bloke, and hopefully she remembers that one day.


----------



## Taaylah

I’ve been thinking of auditioning at a club near me but don’t know if I have the courage to do it. I really need a job though and the money would be nice. It could make up for my lack of employment for these past months and I could save a lot of money in a short amount of time. I follow them on Instagram and they recently posted that they’re hiring bartenders and auditioning dancers so I feel like that’s a sign?


----------



## Rebootplease

Taaylah said:


> I've been thinking of auditioning at a club near me but don't know if I have the courage to do it. I really need a job though and the money would be nice. It could make up for my lack of employment for these past months and I could save a lot of money in a short amount of time. I follow them on Instagram and they recently posted that they're hiring bartenders and auditioning dancers so I feel like that's a sign?


What kind of club are u talking about?


----------



## 3stacks

Taaylah said:


> I've been thinking of auditioning at a club near me but don't know if I have the courage to do it. I really need a job though and the money would be nice. It could make up for my lack of employment for these past months and I could save a lot of money in a short amount of time. I follow them on Instagram and they recently posted that they're hiring bartenders and auditioning dancers so I feel like that's a sign?


Go for it! Worth a shot right?


----------



## Rebootplease

Rebootplease said:


> Taaylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of auditioning at a club near me but don't know if I have the courage to do it. I really need a job though and the money would be nice. It could make up for my lack of employment for these past months and I could save a lot of money in a short amount of time. I follow them on Instagram and they recently posted that they're hiring bartenders and auditioning dancers so I feel like that's a sign?
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of club are u talking about?
Click to expand...

nevermind I get it. Hmm. No more comment. I might get in trouble with this one


----------



## 3stacks

Rebootplease said:


> nevermind I get it. Hmm. No more comment. I might get in trouble with this one


:laugh:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

**** it I'm going to the zoo tomorrow.

You ever been to Dudley Zoo @3stacks?

Don't worry I ain't asking you to come  , just wondering.


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> **** it I'm going to the zoo tomorrow.
> 
> You ever been to Dudley Zoo @3stacks?
> 
> Don't worry I ain't asking you to come  , just wondering.


Oh god yeah. When I was a little kid, I only remember it cause a Giraffe swung its fat head at me lol. Enjoy yourself if you can.


----------



## Taaylah

3stacks said:


> Go for it! Worth a shot right?


Two people have quoted me now so I guess I won't be able to delete this lol. But yeah I guess so. I just don't want to make a fool of myself. I actually love dancing and have taken dance classes for three years, so it's good to have a bit of a background in it I guess, even though this would be different dancing than a dance class. I do get compliments on it and have been asked if I'd like to be an instructor twice so I feel like that's good though? I think I'll be able to catch on quickly. But I don't know if I'm cut out for a club environment, having to talk to customers and having people try to constantly push your boundaries. I guess it doesn't really matter I doubt I'd have the courage to walk in the doors to audition, but it'd help me a lot. I've been looking into it for almost a year and have tried to learn everything I can about it. I could finish school while I did it. But I also don't like how people would potentially stereotype and treat me.


----------



## Rebootplease

Taaylah said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it! Worth a shot right?
> 
> 
> 
> Two people have quoted me now so I guess I won't be able to delete this lol. But yeah I guess so. I just don't want to make a fool of myself. I actually love dancing and have taken dance classes for three years, so it's good to have a bit of a background in it I guess, even though this would be different dancing than a dance class. I do get compliments on it and have been asked if I'd like to be an instructor twice so I feel like that's good though? I think I'll be able to catch on quickly. But I don't know if I'm cut out for a club environment, having to talk to customers and having people try to constantly push your boundaries. I guess it doesn't really matter I doubt I'd have the courage to walk in the doors to audition, but it'd help me a lot. I've been looking into it for almost a year and have tried to learn everything I can about it. I could finish school while I did it. But I also don't like how people would potentially stereotype and treat me.
Click to expand...

I would say no. Lots of pimps and dealers hang around there. A lot of good girls end up addicted to drugs and prostituting


----------



## Taaylah

Rebootplease said:


> I would say no. Lots of pimps and dealers hang around there. A lot of good girls end up addicted to drugs and prostituting


That's true, but it also depends on the club. I've looked into it and know some girls who do it and they work at reputable clubs that don't allow extras or drugs. There's several websites where girls who work in the industry rate the clubs and talk about them, and the one I'm looking into is a nice place. There are several gross ones in my city that I would never go to. Despite whatever issues I have I've never been one to give into peer pressure or lose myself. I know women who have done this and gone on to open their own businesses with the money or get their masters. I think it really depends on the person. Not everyone are drug addicts who give extras in the back. It's a lot to think about though.


----------



## 3stacks

Taaylah said:


> Two people have quoted me now so I guess I won't be able to delete this lol. But yeah I guess so. I just don't want to make a fool of myself. I actually love dancing and have taken dance classes for three years, so it's good to have a bit of a background in it I guess, even though this would be different dancing than a dance class. I do get compliments on it and have been asked if I'd like to be an instructor twice so I feel like that's good though? I think I'll be able to catch on quickly. But I don't know if I'm cut out for a club environment, having to talk to customers and having people try to constantly push your boundaries. I guess it doesn't really matter I doubt I'd have the courage to walk in the doors to audition, but it'd help me a lot. I've been looking into it for almost a year and have tried to learn everything I can about it. I could finish school while I did it. But I also don't like how people would potentially stereotype and treat me.


If you've been dancing for three years then you must be pretty good and it probably wouldn't be too hard to adapt, you just gotta build up your confidence and this might even help that. Yeah a club environment could be tricky and annoying but if anyone bothers you too much, well they have club bouncers to deal with them. Yeah you might be stereotyped so you just gotta decide if you think its worth it still but those stereotypes are just ugh. If you think it will be good for you then I really say go for it. It will be an experience right? and you might even enjoy it.


----------



## Taaylah

3stacks said:


> If you've been dancing for three years then you must be pretty good and it probably wouldn't be too hard to adapt, you just gotta build up your confidence and this might even help that. Yeah a club environment could be tricky and annoying but if anyone bothers you too much, well they have club bouncers to deal with them. Yeah you might be stereotyped so you just gotta decide if you think its worth it still but those stereotypes are just ugh. If you think it will be good for you then I really say go for it. It will be an experience right? and you might even enjoy it.


Thank you! It would be an experience and that's a plus side for me. I feel like I could learn a lot and in a way it could also in a way speed up the huge life experience gap I have compared to most people my age. Funnily enough you do learn different skills that can apply to other jobs, like how to talk to people being a big one. I would be very careful and untrusting though. I've heard it's best to stick to yourself and not fully trust anyone until you've been there awhile and know who's who and what they're like.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Oh god yeah. When I was a little kid, I only remember it cause a Giraffe swung its fat head at me lol. Enjoy yourself if you can.


lol Thanks mate.


----------



## 3stacks

Taaylah said:


> Thank you! It would be an experience and that's a plus side for me. I feel like I could learn a lot and in a way it could also in a way speed up the huge life experience gap I have compared to most people my age. Funnily enough you do learn different skills that can apply to other jobs, like how to talk to people being a big one. I would be very careful and untrusting though. I've heard it's best to stick to yourself and not fully trust anyone until you've been there awhile and know who's who and what they're like.


No problem. Yeah it could be a good learning experience and of course you would have to be a bit vigilant but I'm sure that would be manageable and you could do it.


----------



## love is like a dream

is love going to cure your depression?

some people's brains are wired to associate love with lust/sex no. they are not the same thing lol

yes perhaps i'm sexually frustrated like 99% of pple on earth, but i mean by love: someone cares about my feelings/emotions before anything else

cure me and color my life btch


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> *some people's brains are wired to associate love with lust/sex* no. they are not the same thing lol


mainly it's those wannabe tough guys from america in fitness/sports forums online who are obsessed with the alpha male thing who brag about banging a new girl everyday, although they themselves are the ultimate beta in reality lmao sht culture


----------



## love is like a dream

i can't communicate with people. i just can't. it is literally *social phobia*. in real life i finish a necessary conversation as quick as possible using the most simple short words and end the situation TO BE ABLE TO CATCH MY BREATH.

totally irrational unjustified fear. dunno where it came from. i'm born this way.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Canadian Brotha

The weather gets warmer & my mood gets ****tier, seems to be a pattern. I can’t even remember the last time I actually enjoyed summer


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


>


this gif is kind of mesmerizing, lol (to me anyway).


----------



## Wanderlust26

Even my flu/cold doesn't stop me from eating chocolate.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wanderlust26 said:


> Even my flu/cold doesn't stop me from eating chocolate.


Nor should it. Lol.


----------



## Wanderlust26

SamanthaStrange said:


> Nor should it. Lol.


Life is too short to deprive yourself. :yes


----------



## SplendidBob

Just checked my email to see what the MSc courses I inquired about had to say. One of them said "nope" (which sucks, as it was 1 day a week lectures in London, and I could have done that from here and just moved into @Persephone The Dread's house, she lives "up north" somewhere). The other wants copies of my old degree transcripts, A levels, GCSE's and so forth.

The other will be an anxiety cluster**** though (which wont necessarily be a bad thing). Ain't gonna be cheap neither as I will have to rent somewhere for a year. Tits. Anyone live in Plymouth wanna give a really weird hairy guy free accommodation for a year? lol.

The expense of this nowadays, god damn. In my day tuition fees were free. Wish I had an actual understanding of my preferences and capabilities back then instead of just choosing something I found easy.

New task is checking the local university for **** I might like.

There is also the neck to be considered, obviously. Ugh.

At least the great 15 year phobia is being prodded, am now looking into courses, careers, emailing people and so forth without too much problem. Onwards Bob my man, onwards.


----------



## MusicDays8

Today hasn't really been that great of a day. I guess I messed things up pretty bad with my sister and my mom was yelling at me about what happened. I just mess things up a lot I guess.


----------



## SplendidBob

Also this is clearly the root of my SA / AvPD. It's the discomfort at imagining this stuff, the dread of it all that made me withdraw from the world.

The ****ed up thing is, it was just a few ****ty, intolerable summer jobs that I was forced to do right around the time my horrific OCD hit that caused this problem. It's basically an imaginary phobia, the SA is a self fulfilling prophecy brought about by the avoidance. 

That OCD has a lot to answer for.


----------



## love is like a dream

tea111red said:


> this gif is kind of mesmerizing, lol (to me anyway).


yes same here. that's what i told myself when i first saw it xD :love2


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> yes same here. that's what i told myself when i first saw it xD :love2


It relaxed me some, lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Just checked my email to see what the MSc courses I inquired about had to say. One of them said "nope" (which sucks, as it was 1 day a week lectures in London, and I could have done that from here and just moved into @Persephone The Dread's house, she lives "up north" somewhere). The other wants copies of my old degree transcripts, A levels, GCSE's and so forth.
> 
> The other will be an anxiety cluster**** though (which wont necessarily be a bad thing). Ain't gonna be cheap neither as I will have to rent somewhere for a year. Tits. Anyone live in Plymouth wanna give a really weird hairy guy free accommodation for a year? lol.
> 
> The expense of this nowadays, god damn. In my day tuition fees were free. Wish I had an actual understanding of my preferences and capabilities back then instead of just choosing something I found easy.
> 
> New task is checking the local university for **** I might like.
> 
> There is also the neck to be considered, obviously. Ugh.
> 
> At least the great 15 year phobia is being prodded, am now looking into courses, careers, emailing people and so forth without too much problem. Onwards Bob my man, onwards.


Hah I like how you say I'm up North, since I used to live in the East Midlands for a bit and several of the people I knew then were originally from even further up (like Leeds/Lancashire etc,) so I was the Southern/posh one.

Also yeah they were expensive when I was in uni but shortly after I graduated they increased up to threefold for bachelors from 3k to 9k a year (though some are still a bit cheaper, depends on a bunch of factors) not sure about Masters though and whether that increased, it's surprising to me that there was a time it was free, but it's also free in much of Europe. The UK sucks.

But yeah encouraging people to go into uni at 18 is generally a bad move since few people really know what they're doing at that age.


----------



## love is like a dream

tea111red said:


> It relaxed me some, lol.


glad you liked it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The fingerprint system at work has been messing with my fingerprint again. I wanna beat that thing into oblivion.:crying:


----------



## Crisigv

Please don't drink and drive. Some guy just hit a neighbour's tree across the street and fled. There could have been a kid there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve become wholly uncomfortable in my own skin...it’s amazing that that’s possible


----------



## Rebootplease

Mr. Mabel Pines and intoxicated butterfly have same avatar. Then someone else is a guy with a Speedo. How many bearded ladies do we have in this place.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Mabel Pines What are you doing?! :um


----------



## Rebootplease

Rebootplease said:


> Mr. Mabel Pines and intoxicated butterfly have same avatar. Then someone else is a guy with a Speedo. How many bearded ladies do we have in this place.


You look better as a blonde man mabel.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Rebootplease said:


> Mr. Mabel Pines and intoxicated butterfly have same avatar. Then someone else is a guy with a Speedo. How many bearded ladies do we have in this place.


Look closer. They are not the same avatar. The only commonality is that it is of blond people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've really gotta sort out my expired ID/learners license, can't even sell **** at the pawn shop cause of it


Eeks. Hope you can find a job soon. It's not good when you have to resort to pawning your belongings to pay the bills.

I came pretty close to that last year. But I didn't have anything of value to sell other than my cell phone and laptop. But I needed the cell phone and laptop to look for jobs. And the phone was already 2 years old, laptop 2 1/2 years old, so I wouldn't have gotten much from selling them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Eeks. Hope you can find a job soon. It's not good when you have to resort to pawning your belongings to pay the bills.
> 
> I came pretty close to that last year. But I didn't have anything of value to sell other than my cell phone and laptop. But I needed the cell phone and laptop to look for jobs. And the phone was already 2 years old, laptop 2 1/2 years old, so I wouldn't have gotten much from selling them.


Yeah, it's gonna be rough times for a good while I suspect, c'est la vie, fingers crossed I catch some luck somewhere along the way


----------



## 3stacks

noo Im getting a cold


----------



## love is like a dream

i wonder why god gave certain women such insane beauty and left others with ZERO sex appeal

i mean instead of giving someone the full 10/10 and other girl 0/10, why not give one of them 6/10 and the other one 4/10 or something lol

i love reading youtube comments more than the video itself. believe me almost 100% of straight guys worldwide love this girl


----------



## fluorish

dissapointed in my self. pretty majorly


----------



## CNikki

Crisigv said:


> Please don't drink and drive. Some guy just hit a neighbour's tree across the street and fled. There could have been a kid there.


I'd have no sympathy for someone like that if they were the ones hurt or worse.


----------



## Zatch

Chicken and waffles. Give me chicken and waffles!


----------



## Chevy396

Conspiracy theories are a powerful and addictive drug which can destroy your life and give you nothing in return.

If you compared the brain scans of a conspiracy theorist and a meth addict they would be strikingly similar, even if they don't overlap.

I know this from my experience with both. They also trend to fuel either and intensify the high.


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> i love reading youtube comments more than the video itself. believe me almost 100% of straight guys worldwide love this girl


in other words, she can get any dickk she wants.


----------



## Chevy396

It really bugs me when people who have never committed murder get teardrop tattoos. Not that I like people who earned them, but what are the fake people trying to accomplish?

Do they actually know the street rules and are trying to be rebellious, or are they trying to make people believe that they've killed someone?

Either way, seems like Ike a pointlessly dangerous game.


----------



## Rebootplease

Did u ever catch yourself talking to someone with an accent or different way of speaking and then you start talking like them. I do this sometimes and I realize it...they probably think I'm making fun of them


----------



## Daxi004

my mind is not so tough these days... hope to get strong again, with allot of patience and void.
don't know if thats a good way, but I've had some good times when my mind was like that
and by good times, you don't know what I mean if you don't ask me. so ask me or have some own imagination. Be pleased


----------



## Mabel Pines

Zatch said:


> Chicken and waffles. Give me chicken and waffles!


This makes me wonder if marketers can get people to love chicken with motor oil, lol.


----------



## Daxi004

The trick is how to make people grow :sus

When you are dead inside but still want to help the livnin


----------



## Mabel Pines

anhelou said:


> The trick is how to make people grow :sus
> 
> When you are dead inside but still want to help the livning


You have to consistently water them but don't over-water them like a neophyte, lol.


----------



## Daxi004

Mabel Pines said:


> You have to consistently water them but don't over-water them like a neophyte, lol.


My love is water... lol


----------



## Mabel Pines

anhelou said:


> My love is water... lol


My love is lol but I also have a lot of love for emojis.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Mabel Pines

I love the name Samantha, so much. I would even name my first-born son that.


----------



## mt moyt

watching the OC pilot episode...its been a while since ive rewatched this series


----------



## SofaKing

Omg...that is not having game.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Why do people bicker so much about the most trivial or petty things, lol?


----------



## Going Sane

I want to make progress , I'm tired of all the internal and external negativity. I need to break away from so much negative energy!


----------



## Mabel Pines

Going crazy said:


> I want to make progress , I'm tired of all the internal and external negativity. I need to break away from so much negative energy!


Me, too.


----------



## Daxi004

I can do this on my own


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

My own mother told me today that she'd thought about killing me to put me out of my misery.

Life shouldn't be like this. I shouldn't feel this bad and neither should my mother.

I wish I could ****ing stop feeling like this and it's ****ing terrible that she's had these thoughts.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh god damn it dad. First you force me to run over my friend Charlie, and then you start talking about mum like she's dead, and now you're saying she's a dirty *****.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What a lovely lady, she’s gone out of her way to try to help me without cause


----------



## SplendidBob

****, beardblight again. Damn beard diseases.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

The warmth washing over me, the mild ache in my bones, the dizziness when I move - seems I have a fever. I've enjoyed the sensations for as long as I can remember, actually. It's either some form of masochism or the fact that I've associated fever with getting to not go to school, i.e. a damn good thing. The sore throat is less welcome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You know what kind of help I need from you? To sign the damned paper & shut up! Not questions, not demands, not anything else, sign it & shut up so I can get on with what I need to do...useless ****ing family


----------



## Pongowaffle

I keep on letting my insecurities and personal burden slip out to others. The common belief is it is okay to do this. It is normally ideal to talk to people about these things. But the main thing about this that is often overlooked. You cannot do this to just everyone. This is only okay to do with people who you are close to. People that are actually fond of you. If the person's impression of you is anything less than great, this is a major no no. A complete turn off. This is how I keep killing any potential friendships or relationships. I keep making this mistake. 

But to be fair, a few people I do not know well will try to dig into me for it when they feel like I am holding back on something during conversation. When they sense I am worried about something. I end up sharing with them a bit about my ongoing burdens since they pushed me for it. They get completely turned off. Completely weirded out by that we don't know each other well enough for this. But you are the one who pushed me for talk about it. I don't get it lol.


----------



## Chevy396

I see all these people here talking about how they can't keep a job and I wonder why they are not entrepreneurs instead. You can work around your anxiety and keep your pride at the same time.


----------



## Rebootplease

SolutionX said:


> I see all these people here talking about how they can't keep a job and I wonder why they are not entrepreneurs instead. You can work around your anxiety and keep your pride at the same time.


It's a good question, I thought of doing this before I got a decent job but I still would rather do my own business. We need you to teach us old wise one.


----------



## love is like a dream

why are pple in the comments on his videos are so cruel and disgusting?


----------



## Chevy396

Rebootplease said:


> It's a good question, I thought of doing this before I got a decent job but I still would rather do my own business. We need you to teach us old wise one.


Sure, give me $100 and I will teach you an important business lesson.


----------



## Rebootplease

SolutionX said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good question, I thought of doing this before I got a decent job but I still would rather do my own business. We need you to teach us old wise one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, give me $100 and I will teach you an important business lesson.
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah ok. I wasn't born yesterday.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> You know what kind of help I need from you? To sign the damned paper & shut up! Not questions, not demands, not anything else, sign it & shut up so I can get on with what I need to do...useless ****ing family


Sign what?


----------



## Zatch

Yep, this is hitting.

Tonight a good night, tomorrow a good day.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I need a handyman to come over and fix my kitchen sink.


----------



## love is like a dream

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/everyone-seems-poor-on-this-site-2192786/

social anxiety has nothing to do with being poor or not poor. it usually goes hand in hand with over-sensitivity.
however, i saw pple here who r extremely thick-skinned

for the record, i'm one of the very few typical social anxiety sufferers.


----------



## llodell88

anytime it gets to this hour i wish it wasn't cause i have too much left to do even though all i did all day was eat and watch tv


----------



## Crisigv

SamanthaStrange said:


> I need a handyman to come over and fix my kitchen sink.


If I've learned anything, be your own handyman.


----------



## Ai

What's the point of establishing "ranges" on test results if medical professionals can just arbitrarily decide they don't mean anything...?

I'm so tired of being poked, prodded, interrogated, and doubted. 

I just slept two days (almost) straight.




But everything's normal.

So I guess I shouldn't worry. lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had to get out of line at Walmart to get another phone card cause the one I originally had wouldn't ring up for some reason. It was no biggie. I went up there pretty late anyways, so not as many people.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SamanthaStrange said:


> I need a handyman to come over and fix my kitchen sink.


Why do I have a sinking feeling when reading this? 

But seriously if a washer issue, go outside and turn mains off. Go back inside and run another tap until pressure drops off.

If a ancient tap:

Then remove cap on tap handle in the middle, remove screw and remove handle. Get an adjustable spanner and tighten around hex part of tap, just under where handle was and undo (Anti-clockwise). Now you see what should be a black washer. Replace that washer with a washer from local plumbing supply store that comes sometimes in a kit with other size washers.

Then reverse the process and you are done.

If a new style tap, consult instruction manual on how to disassemble (can be found online from tap manfacturer or other).

Thank you for calling SAS handyman.

Where no plumbing crack is given.  :lol


----------



## Chevy396

So far this week I have had a craving for cocaine and one for cigarettes. All this because I started a stronger narcotic pain med? I know I can beat it and they go away quickly, but it's a little disturbing since I thought I had reprogrammed that out of my subconscious already. Time to start debugging my new brain...


----------



## Blue Dino

I don't recalled the last time I didn't have a bad experience ordering online from a China-based seller. Or had any smooth experience from a China-based business in general.


----------



## siddhantdutt09

two things, why do I feel so dark and how do I build a body exclusively with dumbells lol


----------



## Rebootplease

SamanthaStrange said:


> I need a handyman to come over and fix my kitchen sink.


Maybe your pipes need to be cleaned.


----------



## Daxi004

I want to write a book, but I don't think I can do it. :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

Mom thinking about getting rid of internet and cable based off her money issues....hmmk.


----------



## unemployment simulator

new ringtone acquired!






"mp brnp brr..!" ♫


----------



## Daxi004

unemployment simulator said:


> new ringtone acquired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "mp brnp brr..!" ♫


and I was thinking of something like this maybe?


----------



## unemployment simulator

anhelou said:


> and I was thinking of something like this maybe?


 tha'ts really good too! now I am gonna have to grab this one as well.:laugh:


----------



## Daxi004

Who is this nobody? 🤔What is nobody?


----------



## Daxi004

I was wondering cause I got allot of questions for nobody!

There's allot of -things- nobody knows


----------



## BronnieBoo

man...i totually wasted my time...i didnt even like her back


----------



## Sus y

anhelou said:


> I want to write a book, but I don't think I can do it. :crying:


What about a chapter?


----------



## Daxi004

Sus y said:


> What about a chapter?


Okey here we go

There was a wooden house in a sprute forest with mossy ground...


----------



## Sus y

anhelou said:


> Okey here we go
> 
> There was a wooden house in a sprute forest with mossy ground...


One line per day may do :b


----------



## Daxi004

Sus y said:


> One line per day may do :b


Yeah I think some impro writing will be good at this moment. I have not written almost anything the last three years...


----------



## Sus y

anhelou said:


> Yeah I think some impro writing will be good at this moment. I have not written almost anything the last three years...


There is a free written thread around, you may like to post there


----------



## llodell88

kind of wish i could get on disability or something but not being able to save is a huge reason why not to. already have more money in my bank account now than i'd be allowed, it's not like its hard to save that much especially if you're living with parents. sorry, but i don't wanna spend my money on useless things and then not even be able to buy a car. Then again I'm almost 30 and it's like things keep happening, been able to work for over 13 years now and all i have is 3 months of job experience and around 8000 dollars that i've made in the last 2 and half years online which isn't ****. I remember when I quit school I was like, **** this, I've been having problems this entire time and I keep failing and dropping all these classes, this has been going on for years, things aren't going to get better suddenly, and why I'm wasting my time studying instead of living so I'd like to at least use the rest of my 20s doing stuff I like to do instead of this (school) which was taking too long even if i liked it a little, its like i could never be well rounded because i kept getting dragged behind for whatever reason, and also my transcript was a mess, actually failed almost all of my accounting classes the first time i took them, even if i retook them and got an A in them, lmao. Not like it's hard to get an A if you've already seen everything you're going to be tested on. Also having the top grade in a class after failing it is really embarrassing and I just didn't want the attention, I wish I could just do average in those classes and not noticed so much but i ****ed my gpa up so i had to bust my *** in my higher level classes. Anyway, I guess I feel the same way about the job thing, is similar to the school thing, but I guess for now there's not much point in getting on disability.

Keep wondering if these ways I read about earning money online are worth it, don't feel like wasting time, money, and energy on things that are too good to be true.


----------



## SplendidBob

Gained so much plump now I have to find slightly larger jeans from cupboard, and start wearing baggy tee shirts.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That whiskey last night has completely put me out of commission today



komorikun said:


> Sign what?


Nothing important, was just ranting


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Gained so much plump now I have to find slightly larger jeans from cupboard, and start wearing baggy tee shirts.


Reversible, mate.


----------



## riverbird

The craving for a cold brew coffee with vanilla soy milk is intense right now. I need to get my french press out so that I can make some for tomorrow.



anhelou said:


> I want to write a book, but I don't think I can do it. :crying:


As a writer myself, I know what that doubt feels like, but I promise you that you can! Give it a shot. Even if your first attempt sucks, that's what editing is for. And the more you write, the better you become.  What kind of book do you want to write?


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Reversible, mate.




Yeh. Weirdly I think I actually am going to have to cut down on gym time, because I think it ramps up my hunger. I should be able to maintain the muscle with a fairly cut down routine, and find another way to exercise the neck.


----------



## zonebox

I need to sleep, I'm really tired but if I go to sleep now I will wake up in an hour and then be up all night. Seeing that I have to wake up at five thirty tomorrow morning, that would make for an even more tiresome day. But damn, I'm so tired I am typing out this post with my eyes closed. I'm not even going to attempt to fix any typos I make.

Typing with my eyes closed is pretty fun, I just am too tired to really think of anything interesting to write at the moment. I wonder if I could feel my way to the submit button on my mouse. That would be pretty tricky, because I have no idea where I left my cursor.. hmmm.. I wonder how bad this looks.


----------



## harrison

Whenever I see Mark Zuckerburg speaking I wonder if he's some sort of artificial life form.

What a strange creature he is.


----------



## zonebox

I think I am actually more coherent when I type with my eyes closed.. that is pretty shameful.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Should I just settle with being nothing more than just a well-liked temporary acquaintance that will just cut off in an instant? Or do I want to risk that and go farther for a long shot very low chance miracle in actually being a longer duration friend. Or even something more like a romantic relationship? My social outlook has now gotten to this point. This realization is wrecking me up.


----------



## tea111red

Don't know why I burst into laughter after watching this guy bob his head to his music in my rear view mirror and then seeing him speed off into another lane.

It just looked funny, I guess.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Rebootplease

tea111red said:


> Don't know why I burst into laughter after watching this guy bob his head to his music in my rear view mirror and then seeing him speed off into another lane.
> 
> It just looked funny, I guess.


I would laugh too I think


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Ai

It upsets me when my boss picks on me; but it upsets me even more when my boss picks on my coworker friend, because there's nothing I can do about it... She's just so stressed and upset, dreading tomorrow. And I don't know what to do or say to make it better. It's not like I'll even be there to be able to break up the tension or anything. Bleh.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Ai said:


> It upsets me when my boss picks on me; but it upsets me even more when my boss picks on my coworker friend, because there's nothing I can do about it... She's just so stressed and upset, dreading tomorrow. And I don't know what to do or say to make it better. It's not like I'll even be there to be able to break up the tension or anything. Bleh.


:hug


----------



## Sus y

harrison said:


> Whenever I see Mark Zuckerburg speaking I wonder if he's some sort of artificial life form.
> 
> What a strange creature he is.


I agree lol, he's so strange :serious:.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

What's wrong with being strange?


----------



## Sus y

SamanthaStrange said:


> What's wrong with being strange?


There is good strange and creepy strange. :wink2:


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> There is good strange and creepy strange. :wink2:


I agree. Batman is so awesome as a fictional superhero and has such an awesomely-strange night-career choice, but if he was real, he'd be strange and creepy.


----------



## Sus y

Mabel Pines said:


> I agree. Batman is so awesome as a fictional superhero and has such an awesomely-strange night-career choice, but if he was real, he'd be strange and creepy.


I'll like to meet him despite (if was real) :b


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> I'll like to meet him despite (if was real) :b


He might assault you because crime-fighting vigilantism is super-stressful, I'd imagine.


----------



## Sus y

Mabel Pines said:


> He might assault you because crime-fighting vigilantism is super-stressful, I'd imagine.


Nope!:O:um


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> Nope!:O:um


Roger Ebert said that Batman would be scary and terrifying if he was real but what do you think?


----------



## Daxi004

@riverbird

I want it to be a sci-fi and fantasy book with a story. I want it to be eccentric I think... Maybe not too much. I'm going to need reviewing on it. So I'll see what makes sense/ whats needs to change and what gets reactions that I think I want to work with

What do you write?


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Kevin001

Need to decide on church this weekend.


----------



## riverbird

anhelou said:


> @riverbird
> 
> I want it to be a sci-fi and fantasy book with a story. I want it to be eccentric I think... Maybe not too much. I'm going to need reviewing on it. So I'll see what makes sense/ whats needs to change and what gets reactions that I think I want to work with
> 
> What do you write?


Sci-fi/fantasy sounds fun. That's on my list of genres to try.

I write mostly contemporary romance at the moment.


----------



## roxslide

earlier today I was using google maps gps to drive somewhere, it was quite a long drive. When I finally saw my location in the distance I started singing "WHOOP THERE IT IS, WHOOP THERE IT IS" without even realizing because I'm the biggest dork ever...






but somehow that activated my voice recognition so my phone goes, "Sorry, I can't find: 'Whoop, there it is. Whoop there it is.' in your location." and in that moment, I knew I wanted to die. Wow.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Don't know why I burst into laughter after watching this guy bob his head to his music in my rear view mirror and then seeing him speed off into another lane.
> 
> It just looked funny, I guess.


Headbanging. :grin2:


----------



## Mabel Pines

ANX1 said:


> Headbanging. :grin2:


 Headbanging and the smacking his forehead on the dashboard, lol. That would have been funny, if that happened. :grin2:
I"m not a mean person, I swear.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Mabel Pines said:


> Headbanging and the smacking his forehead on the dashboard, lol. That would have been funny, if that happened. :grin2:
> I"m not a mean person, I swear.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm thinking about women, marriage and dying.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I_Exist said:


> I'm thinking about women, marriage and dying.


Reading your post made ME start thinking about women, marriage and dying, lol.


----------



## Steve French

I got thinking about abortion a minute ago. You know, I consider myself a pretty liberal person, at least in terms of the law. I am not religious in the slightest, I would in fact peg myself an atheist. And I don't disagree with legal abortion and giving women their reproductive rights. Something about it kind of puts me off though. I can't divorce myself from the idea that that is a life in there. It has potential, and in some sort of way deserves a chance to reach that. I believe being granted life is an immense privilege, and I don't disdain it in any way. I would have hated to have been erased before I got a chance to live, even though I came out wrong and have done little right since. I hate to think such a heavy decision is often taken on a whim, or used as an escape from doing your due diligence. I don't think it's a tool to be abused I guess. We must live with the consequences of our decisions, and I would hope most would give theirs careful thought. Maybe I'm a hillbilly when it comes down to it.


Not that I'm likely to have to worry about this. I don't know though, I keep thinking more and more in line with the religious kooks as the years go by. I think I might have to feign being a bible-beater, start going to church, and get in to popping out blonde-haired blue-eyed children with a nice conservative girl.


----------



## Chevy396

siddhantdutt09 said:


> two things, why do I feel so dark and how do I build a body exclusively with dumbells lol


It's not hard. Just YouTube search it.


----------



## CNikki

Steve French said:


> I got thinking about abortion a minute ago. You know, I consider myself a pretty liberal person, at least in terms of the law. I am not religious in the slightest, I would in fact peg myself an atheist. And I don't disagree with legal abortion and giving women their reproductive rights. Something about it kind of puts me off though. I can't divorce myself from the idea that that is a life in there. It has potential, and in some sort of way deserves a chance to reach that. I believe being granted life is an immense privilege, and I don't disdain it in any way. I would have hated to have been erased before I got a chance to live, even though I came out wrong and have done little right since. I hate to think such a heavy decision is often taken on a whim, or used as an escape from doing your due diligence. I don't think it's a tool to be abused I guess. We must live with the consequences of our decisions, and I would hope most would give theirs careful thought. Maybe I'm a hillbilly when it comes down to it.
> 
> Not that I'm likely to have to worry about this. I don't know though, I keep thinking more and more in line with the religious kooks as the years go by. I think I might have to feign being a bible-beater, start going to church, and get in to popping out blonde-haired blue-eyed children with a nice conservative girl.


Funny how you post this. I was thinking earlier about Ireland's abortion referendum coming up and I have a feeling that they will 'legalize' it in the same way it's been legalized here. Not that I have a say as an American on their issues, but I think it's interesting how coming from two distinct areas and not really knowing about their constitution involving this topic seem quite similar to my alignment in points of view. Less than .1% of abortions are a result from rape and medical issues - those I don't think there's any way on finding a reason not to hear that person's appeal. But using it as if it's some form of birth control when the products used for conception prevent it 99.9% of the time when used right seems very off to me. It targets the very groups that abortion has been aimed towards eliminating in the past, which is a big reason as to why I hold strong views. Nothing to do with religion.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> Gained so much plump now I have to find slightly larger jeans from cupboard, and start wearing baggy tee shirts.


Time to get back to work. (Me too)


----------



## Chevy396

harrison said:


> Whenever I see Mark Zuckerburg speaking I wonder if he's some sort of artificial life form.
> 
> What a strange creature he is.


Yeah true. And it's even weirder because in my head I still see him as...










And then I see his alien/reptilian head and am jolted back to reality.


----------



## Steve French

CNikki said:


> Funny how you post this. I was thinking earlier about Ireland's abortion referendum coming up and I have a feeling that they will 'legalize' it in the same way it's been legalized here. Not that I have a say as an American on their issues, but I think it's interesting how coming from two distinct areas and not really knowing about their constitution involving this topic seem quite similar to my alignment in points of view. Less than .1% of abortions are a result from rape and medical issues - those I don't think there's any way on finding a reason not to hear that person's appeal. But using it as if it's some form of birth control when the products used for conception prevent it 99.9% of the time when used right seems very off to me. It targets the very groups that abortion has been aimed towards eliminating in the past, which is a big reason as to why I hold strong views. Nothing to do with religion.


I suppose you summed it up much more succinctly, without my awkwardness. I can't help but associate it with religious causes, but that's not it. Rather, it is not plan B, or a good method of contraception, especially in face of such effective means as we have available, and should not be treated as such and so lightly.


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


>


Your link is broken, but thank you for leading me to the next video...






Use sparingly. 0_0


----------



## CNikki

Steve French said:


> I suppose you summed it up much more succinctly, without my awkwardness. I can't help but associate it with religious causes, but that's not it. Rather, it is not plan B, or a good method of contraception, especially in face of such effective means as we have available, and should not be treated as such and so lightly.


I completely agree.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I_Exist said:


> I'm thinking about women, marriage and dying.


:sigh


----------



## harrison

SamanthaStrange said:


> What's wrong with being strange?


Well, like Susy says - there's strange, and then there's _strange_.

Our friend Mr Zuckerburg looks like he gets plugged in every night to recharge.


----------



## tea111red

SolutionX said:


> Your link is broken, but thank you for leading me to the next video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use sparingly. 0_0


:stu it's working for me.


----------



## tea111red

This place really is dead/dying, huh...


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> What's wrong with being strange?


"How do you do, fellow human?"


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> :stu it's working for me.


Yeah it is for me now, but on my phone I had to edit the URL for some reason. Oh well.


----------



## Zatch

Don't even know you and I miss you. Wonder how that works.

Well, I have a guess. Inebriation.


----------



## Daxi004

Don't know if sad or sad song


----------



## EarthDominator

I don't deserve to be happy, I only deserve pain and I only deserve to suffer.


----------



## Mabel Pines

anhelou said:


> Don't know if sad or sad song


You know what to do if you get a sad song, right? You make it better.


----------



## Daxi004

Mabel Pines said:


> You know what to do if you get a sad song, right? You make it better.


sad song: play maximum 3 times a day.


----------



## SofaKing

Not everyone knows your Beatles reference, but props.


Mabel Pines said:


> You know what to do if you get a sad song, right? You make it better.


----------



## Mabel Pines

anhelou said:


> sad song: play maximum 3 times a day.


That's not that many. The maximum I've listened to one song in a single day was however much the song duration divides into 19 hours, lol.


----------



## Daxi004

Mabel Pines said:


> That's not that many. The maximum I've listened to one song in a single day was however much the song duration divides into 19 hours, lol.


I think I get the math &#55358;&#56596;

Didn't work though still sad...a little better...

I think it might not be good to be sad too much, even though I miss a friend who is not alive.

idk how sorrow works. sorrow is no math ^^ or is it...? :afr


----------



## SamanthaStrange

This is one of my bad habits too. But um, but um, but um...


----------



## Daxi004

EarthDominator said:


> I don't deserve to be happy, I only deserve pain and I only deserve to suffer.


No, you do deserve to be happy without pain and suffering

 srsly!! <<<


----------



## EarthDominator

anhelou said:


> No, you do deserve to be happy without pain and suffering
> 
> srsly!! <<<


No, I deserve pain and suffering. Especially for what I did today.


----------



## Daxi004

EarthDominator said:


> No, I deserve pain and suffering. Especially for what I did today.


Damn it  well maybe it was the right thing to do?


----------



## EarthDominator

anhelou said:


> Damn it  well maybe it was the right thing to do?


I honestly don't know, all I know is that I'm a coward and weak.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I wish I could move on to something, somewhere better, but I just see myself putting in a tonne of effort to swap one **** situation for another, so I have no motivation. Sigh


----------



## Daxi004

EarthDominator said:


> I honestly don't know, all I know is that I'm a coward and weak.


Well me too... ...but actually not, so maybe actually not you either! ^^


----------



## EarthDominator

anhelou said:


> Well me too... ...but actually not, so maybe actually not you either! ^^


I doubt you are a coward and weak. Not like me though, I ran away instead of facing my daily fear.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

EarthDominator said:


> I doubt you are a coward and weak. Not like me though, I ran away instead of facing my daily fear.


You can do group therapy next time.

If I can meet groups of people, anyone can.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Attractive local woman gives me her phone number but she's got two kids and a bloke. Sigh.


----------



## Daxi004

EarthDominator said:


> I doubt you are a coward and weak. Not like me though, I ran away instead of facing my daily fear.


But that's normal, it's not normal to feel too bad about it. It should be enough that you know about it. Move on, and maybe next time will be different  Don't pressure yourself


----------



## EarthDominator

Pete Beale said:


> You can do group therapy next time.
> 
> If I can meet groups of people, anyone can.


I will go next time, even if I have to force myself.



anhelou said:


> But that's normal, it's not normal to feel too bad about it. It should be enough that you know about it. Move on, and maybe next time will be different  Don't pressure yourself


Without pressure I'm getting nowhere right now. I'll probably be looked down upon, which is understandable though. I hate myself. :sigh


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

EarthDominator said:


> I will go next time, even if I have to force myself.
> 
> Without pressure I'm getting nowhere right now. I'll probably be looked down upon, which is understandable though. I hate myself. :sigh


I have to force myself at times too.

Also, everyone else is struggling at these groups and will understand how you feel.


----------



## Daxi004

EarthDominator said:


> Without pressure I'm getting nowhere right now. I'll probably be looked down upon, which is understandable though. I hate myself. :sigh


Hope you get where you want somehow!? I'm sure you will :hug Don't panic


----------



## EarthDominator

Pete Beale said:


> I have to force myself at times too.
> 
> Also, everyone else is struggling at these groups and will understand how you feel.


Not in my group apparently, they all talk with ease and I'm just sitting there in silence.



anhelou said:


> Hope you get where you want somehow!? I'm sure you will :hug Don't panic


Don't know, all I know is that I won't be around after 2020. :roll


----------



## Daxi004

sometimes I feel better after I spill my thoughts. I hope nobody minds?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol All I see on my suggestions is "Trump blocks Stephen King on Twitter".

He must not have liked all those horror novels.:haha


----------



## Rebootplease

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol All I see on my suggestions is "Trump blocks Stephen King on Twitter".
> 
> He must not have liked all those horror novels.


Ru talking about your Twitter?


----------



## cosmicKitten

i need to stop being so naive. i need to be more cautious. i need to stop giving away pieces of myself so carelessly, as if there are infinite amounts of love and energy inside me left to give.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Missed my post delivery cause I was in the shower, setup for a guitar lesson & then the student cancelled, at least I've done a few job applications today after yesterday being a write off because I was hungover


----------



## Rebootplease

When's that next outfit coming...🤔


----------



## Rebootplease

I don't think we get another life. Only this 1.


----------



## zonebox

I've been curious about my browsing habits, which sites I frequent the most, so I downloaded an extension for chrome called "browsing history" 

Top 10 Most Visited Domains
google.com	2950
youtube.com	1610
yahoo.com	1220
socialanxietysupport.com	738
hulu.com	722
facebook.com	666
beepbox.co	375
bing.com	265
wikipedia.org	130
ebay.com	128

This dates back from April I think, so almost two months of data. I've pretty much blacklisted yahoo now, I don't bother with it as much. I cut it off, after growing ever more aggravated with their news section, and the people that frequent it. SAS surprises me, I thought it would be higher. My browsing habits generally form around google searches, and viewing a variety of articles, blogs, etc on sites I rarely return to. Bing gets a higher view count, because I swapped out of yahoo news in favor of the bing news section. Youtube, is mostly retro computing videos, I check on youtube often to see if there are any new videos. Beepbox is a really cool site for making retro music for, I have made a few songs for my game on it.

Don't you love how facebook is 666 views? I log on to facebook almost exclusively for the chat, I talk to my brothers and wife through it, otherwise it wouldn't even be a blip on my viewing history.

According to this tool, there have been 5485 URLs visited 11047 times since April. 

I like how this tool works, it shows how much time I may be wasting in my life on sites. Instead of spending so much time on sites like youtube and hulu, I should be focusing more of my time on more productive sites. Yahoo was a given, it had to go - although I still use it for one of my email accounts, the thing is probably twenty years old.


----------



## Mabel Pines

anhelou said:


> sometimes I feel better after I spill my thoughts. I hope nobody minds?


I hope you do it more.


----------



## tea111red

When am I going to get a new love interest

?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rebootplease said:


> Ru talking about your Twitter?


Haha, it was on YouTube. I don't have a Twitter.


----------



## peytonismarie

Right now I'm thinking about how trapped and resourceless I feel. I know that I am depressed. But I don't have the money to afford a counselor, even on their "sliding scale". Im thinking about the fact that I would be okay if I could make a friend. But now I'm thinking again about how trapped I feel because no matter how many methods I try, I can't seem to make any. I'm from South Carolina. I've even found love. My fiancee is loving and caring and everything I could wish for. But everything in me aches whenever he wants to have occasional space and go hang out with his siblings or friends by himself. I have no one when he leaves. It sounds pathetic because it is. I work at a pharmacy and the only potential friends are sweet old ladies who would never want to hang out with an almost 20 year old outside of work. So I've resorted to social media apps like Hey! Vina and Bumble BFF. But even though I've met a couple of cool people, none of the relationships have stuck. Is it too much to ask for a friend? Am I destined to live in misery as I watch everyone else I care about establish meaningful connections and go out and have fun while i'm left night after night sitting on the couch alone? It hurts to be so alone. My fiancee tells me to stop trying so hard, that I have control of my thoughts and that I just need to relax and stop thinking for once. But although he's well-meaning, I don't think he realizes that what he asks is much easier said than done. I'm so stuck. No money to talk to a shrink. No way to make any friends. No one to talk to except my fiancee who can only take so much of my bull****. I'm not expecting a reply to my post. I know I'm simply one of many depressed individuals and that my circumstances aren't special or even that bad. But this is my last resort to reach out. To find someone to talk to who will understand my plight and be able to guide me in the direction I need to go. I guess this is the end of the line. Peyton doesn't deserve friends, so she'll never have any.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> When am I going to get a new love interest
> 
> ?


 I hope some good man drops into your life, as you need something good in your life (crossings fingers, toes).


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> I hope some good man drops into your life, as you need something good in your life (crossings fingers, toes).


It's nice that you care to try to make me feel better. 

I feel like my luck is just going to keep being bad, though....


----------



## Rebootplease

peytonismarie said:


> Right now I'm thinking about how trapped and resourceless I feel. I know that I am depressed. But I don't have the money to afford a counselor, even on their "sliding scale". Im thinking about the fact that I would be okay if I could make a friend. But now I'm thinking again about how trapped I feel because no matter how many methods I try, I can't seem to make any. I'm from South Carolina. I've even found love. My fiancee is loving and caring and everything I could wish for. But everything in me aches whenever he wants to have occasional space and go hang out with his siblings or friends by himself. I have no one when he leaves. It sounds pathetic because it is. I work at a pharmacy and the only potential friends are sweet old ladies who would never want to hang out with an almost 20 year old outside of work. So I've resorted to social media apps like Hey! Vina and Bumble BFF. But even though I've met a couple of cool people, none of the relationships have stuck. Is it too much to ask for a friend? Am I destined to live in misery as I watch everyone else I care about establish meaningful connections and go out and have fun while i'm left night after night sitting on the couch alone? It hurts to be so alone. My fiancee tells me to stop trying so hard, that I have control of my thoughts and that I just need to relax and stop thinking for once. But although he's well-meaning, I don't think he realizes that what he asks is much easier said than done. I'm so stuck. No money to talk to a shrink. No way to make any friends. No one to talk to except my fiancee who can only take so much of my bull****. I'm not expecting a reply to my post. I know I'm simply one of many depressed individuals and that my circumstances aren't special or even that bad. But this is my last resort to reach out. To find someone to talk to who will understand my plight and be able to guide me in the direction I need to go. I guess this is the end of the line. Peyton doesn't deserve friends, so she'll never have any.


Pm me, I can be your unqualified therapist...probably as good as a qualified one.


----------



## tehuti88

I wish I could get positive attention on a site _not_ full of angry, bitter people who hate me.

Seems like that's the only kind of place an angry, bitter person who hates herself fits in, though.


----------



## Rebootplease

tehuti88 said:


> I wish I could get positive attention on a site _not_ full of angry, bitter people who hate me.
> 
> Seems like that's the only kind of place an angry, bitter person who hates herself fits in, though.


Who hates u here? Probably no one!


----------



## Sus y

tehuti88 said:


> I wish I could get positive attention on a site _not_ full of angry, bitter people who hate me.
> 
> Seems like that's the only kind of place an angry, bitter person who hates herself fits in, though.


:hug sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Somehow managed to slam my fingers into my wooden chair while flailing around dancing and now one of my finger is pretty bruised looking wtf.


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> Somehow managed to slam my fingers into my wooden chair while flailing around dancing and now one of my finger is pretty bruised looking wtf.


That's what you get for worshipping Satan with one of your pagan dances.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> It's nice that you care to try to make me feel better.
> 
> I feel like my luck is just going to keep being bad, though....


As long as I am helping to make you smile, be happy, all good. 

Sometimes a match is very rare and hard to find. I noticed a person has to be in the right place at the right time and like a lot of people say, it happens at the right time (once you learn exactly what you want, life is in order, etc).

That is something that would never happen for me (my life doesn't allow me to), but would for you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> That's what you get for worshipping Satan with one of your pagan dances.


Hah I sometimes think stuff like that when something happens. >.>


----------



## truant

tehuti88 said:


> I wish I could get positive attention on a site _not_ full of angry, bitter people who hate me.
> 
> Seems like that's the only kind of place an angry, bitter person who hates herself fits in, though.


Still not having any luck finding an alternate site, eh? I've tried a couple other places, but they're not really places I can talk about my problems so I end up having little to talk about. Because I'm basically nothing _but_ problems. This is the only place I sort of fit in, too. SAS is the Internet version of the Island of Misfit Toys.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

All I ate today were a couple icy pops, a banana, and a little bit of chicken with BBQ sauce.


----------



## CNikki

Probably should sleep over some issues before making any(more) irrational decisions. Better yet, I should probably do some soul searching before deciding to do anything extreme (not suicide.)

I just want to think that everything will end up okay. I mean, it has this far, right? I've overcame issues that were a bit serious (not willing to share) in a fairly short time frame and with minimal intervention. I need to take note that time is not something taken for granted but at the same time I need time to just think. Things can't be constant forever and I definitely do not want my current state to be that way. But I'm scared as to what the future could potentially hold.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I wish I could get positive attention on a site _not_ full of angry, bitter people who hate me.
> 
> Seems like that's the only kind of place an angry, bitter person who hates herself fits in, though.


I've thought about other places I could go as well, but somehow most of the other places I hang out at online or I'm aware of are more messed up than here, so that opened my eyes a bit :blank and a lot of places have a less personal feel or are just chat rooms which is a bit different (and potentially much less comfortable.)

Sorry you're having trouble with people though.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think I need to clean up and get ready for bed.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I hate disco. But I love potatoes. Put them together, and I'm happy.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> As long as I am helping to make you smile, be happy, all good.
> 
> Sometimes a match is very rare and hard to find. I noticed a person has to be in the right place at the right time and like a lot of people say, it happens at the right time (once you learn exactly what you want, life is in order, etc).
> 
> That is something that would never happen for me (my life doesn't allow me to), but would for you.


Thank you for your post and support....

Hopefully I can find something to give me hope.

Hopefully you will find love one day, yourself, btw.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I_Exist said:


> I think I need to clean up and get ready for bed.


Ok, wish you a good nights sleep mate. 



the cheat said:


> I hate disco. But I love potatoes. Put them together, and I'm happy.


:grin2:



tea111red said:


> Thank you for your post and support....
> 
> Hopefully I can find something to give me hope.
> 
> Hopefully you will find love one day, yourself, btw.


You're welcome. 

I'm thinking you will. 

Don't have confidence in that, but it is nice of you to say that, thank you.


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Persephone The Dread

So TotalBiscuit is actually dead now  **** cancer.


----------



## Daxi004

Maybe my book will be a revenge? A kind smart and tricky revenge. To process the bad things... and cherish the good that also happened to me. It's not fair forget that.


----------



## roxslide

Well today had some good, some weird and a tiny bit of bad. But mostly a really good day! I made the right decision on getting away for a few days. Besides all the hmwrk and the midterm I followed my own whims the past few days and I'm satisfied. I think I can let what happened the same time last year go completely. I don't have to think about it anymore ever again.

It took me a year but I forgive you. Now I'm going to move on.


----------



## love is like a dream

so the talented blonde decided to choose that creature to sing with to ruin her song. nice!


----------



## SplendidBob

Yay, finally got under 2500 cals yesterday (and had vodka).


----------



## Slacker

made it to friday!


----------



## Fruitcake

Persephone The Dread said:


> Didn't notice it was made of that, vantablack is cool. Why do you dislike them? I quite like some of Grimes' music (that's how I found those photos,) and Elon Musk seems useful in regards to space travel but I don't really know/care about him as a person.


I like her music. I'm not sure why I don't like her. I guess lately I've been around a lot of people who are into whatever's cool and trending and are obsessed with instagram and their image, and seem really fake and self-absorbed, so I'm sick of it. She seems a lot like that. I don't like most famous people in general because most of the time their identities are formed based on what people want them to be and reinforce in them. Also just that she's into him is gross. He sounds like a sexist dick according to his ex-wives though that isn't necessarily true but I don't care cos he'd be a dick anyway since he's into making money off sweatshop workers.


----------



## Kevin001

Got quoted but doesn't show on the post...weird lol.


----------



## EarthDominator

Scored 9,3 for my English presentation and a 9,2 for my English solicitation. Which is not a 10 so basically I still failed?

For anyone unfamiliar with the grading system, we have 0-10 and 5,5 being inadequate. Changing my grade to US/UK grades I'd have an A+.


----------



## Daxi004

Kevin001 said:


> Got quoted but doesn't show on the post...weird lol.


It was me, sorry... ^^


----------



## Kevin001

anhelou said:


> It was me, sorry... ^^


How did you do it :O


----------



## Tomatmacka

I wanna go sleepy sleep, me tired. Me not like dis


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wow, I'm working 34 hours next week. That'll be a nice paycheck for me.


----------



## Daxi004

Kevin001 said:


> How did you do it :O


Magic

^^ I figured I was going too much off topic for what you wrote, so I deleted the quote. But I see now I wasn't fast enough...


----------



## Kevin001

anhelou said:


> Magic
> 
> ^^ I figured I was going too much off topic for what you wrote, so I deleted the quote. But I see now I wasn't fast enough...


Oh :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Jensen Ackles :mushy


----------



## tea111red

3 hrs of this annoying vacuum noise outside so far....

It could also be some cement truck.... I don't know. It is annoying whatever it is.


----------



## riverbird

It's cold and rainy, it feels like soup weather. I want to make some kind of soup in my Instant Pot but I don't know what.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


>


Haha. I find it hard to take the info on those videos seriously when I know the audience those girls are going after.

Wish YouTube was filled w/ more exercise content I could take seriously. Or that you didn't have to plow through so much junk to get to more quality stuff.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I think I've posted about this before, but I have a love/hate relationship with my hair. Especially during hot weather, I always think about cutting it, but then I remember how long it takes to grow back. Another summer of ponytails, I guess, lol.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think I've posted about this before, but I have a love/hate relationship with my hair. Especially during hot weather, I always think about cutting it, but then I remember how long it takes to grow back. Another summer of ponytails, I guess, lol.


You could have the best of both worlds, though, if you cut it and use a wig when you want to have long hair.


----------



## SplendidBob

Holy ****ing ****. I skip one dose of pregabalin by accident and by the evening dose my mood has become unbelievably bad. This isn't at all amusing.

I just hope it is actually withdrawal and not my baseline state (pretty sure its withdrawal). Nasty ****ing stuff then.


----------



## SplendidBob

Rage is fading. Pregabalin is absolutely terrifying. Am relatively sane if I don't miss a dose though (and am no worse on 75mg than 100) so hopefully I will successfully taper off it. Am expecting to have to take open the little *******s and weigh them out at the lowest dose.


----------



## scintilla

fester, fester, fester, rot, rot, rot


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> 3 hrs of this annoying vacuum noise outside so far....
> 
> It could also be some cement truck.... I don't know. It is annoying whatever it is.


Most likely based on your descriptions, a street sweeper truck and could be clearing a drain(s) with the secondary suction hose they have.

What a person finds is a neighbour(s) complained about blocked drain(s) on the street(s) and they send that truck out to clear them out.

If doing many drains, many streets, would explain the 3 hours worth.

Sometimes can be a carpet cleaning company parked in the driveway and the machine is on.


----------



## SplendidBob

And there we go, 2 hours later, mildly hazy mind, great mood. 

My prediction, pregabalin will go the way of benzodiazepenes. Seems just as addictive, way less efficacious for anxiety and a lot more abuseable.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Persephone The Dread, tell me you didn't also have some lemon squash today...


----------



## Daxi004

sorry it's all abreaction 

and also the doctors don't know whats wrong

they will investigate


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some guy at work today intentionally scared me while I was working. Now, I would've told him please don't do that if he scared me more than he did. But surprisingly I didn't get that scared and I'm a very jumpy person. I'm sure he didn't mean anything bad by it but it made me a little mad since I can get jumpy. And it's humiliating.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> @Persephone The Dread, tell me you didn't also have some lemon squash today...


uh I guess I technically didn't because it's now 12am exactly but I did yesterday in the early hours of the morning probably around 2-3am why? 

Recently ran out of Tropicana raspberry apple and rhubarb juice which btw is the best juice.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> uh I guess I technically didn't because it's now 12am exactly but I did yesterday in the early hours of the morning probably around 2-3am why?
> 
> Recently ran out of Tropicana raspberry apple and rhubarb juice which btw is the best juice.


There's actually a fancypants brand of apple and rhubarb sold that is rather delicious too.

But that is besides the point. Why?

Because lemon is the most psychic fruit (can't believe you forgot that), and I only just remembered it was. It popped into my head "I should have some lemon squash" then realised you probably caused that by having lemon squash recently.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> There's actually a fancypants brand of apple and rhubarb sold that is rather delicious too.
> 
> But that is besides the point. Why?
> 
> Because lemon is the most psychic fruit (can't believe you forgot that), and I only just remembered it was. It popped into my head "I should have some lemon squash" then realised you probably caused that by having lemon squash recently.


Oh I remembered that obviously, just wondering why you were asking and if you drank some hah. Though to be fair I've also drunk it over the last maybe week so the effect has been slow. Still this is clearly because of the lemons.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Those damn lemon stealing *****s.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh I remembered that obviously, just wondering why you were asking and if you drank some hah. Though to be fair I've also drunk it over the last maybe week so the effect has been slow. Still this is clearly because of the lemons.


Well, you drank lemon based beverage and then I thought of buying some. Occams Razor. The other explanations are too unwieldy and complicated. No. It's psychic lemon phenomena again.

Occams razor, not mistaking correlation with causation. Occams razor.


* *





And I think lemon squash is gross, so its even more weird (lemony)


----------



## komorikun

SamanthaStrange said:


> Those damn lemon stealing *****s.


The Vice documentary about the actress in that video got me permabanned.


----------



## SplendidBob

I forgot to say, yes, lemons weave their mysterious weirdness slowly, often painfully slowly, but they *will* weave it eventually. Only a fool bets against lemons.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Those damn lemon stealing *****s.


See.

@Persephone The Dread the lemon based madness is starting again.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

komorikun said:


> The Vice documentary about the actress in that video got me permabanned.


I remember that. :sus


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Well, you drank lemon based beverage and then I thought of buying some. Occams Razor. The other explanations are too unwieldy and complicated. No. It's psychic lemon phenomena again.
> 
> Occams razor, not mistaking correlation with causation. Occams razor.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think lemon squash is gross, so its even more weird (lemony)


Yeah I'm not keen on squash in general tbh, it is the least powerful of lemon food/drink (the most powerful being lemon cheesecake,) but it'll do.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I'm not keen on squash in general tbh, it is the least powerful of lemon food/drink (the most powerful being *lemon cheesecake*,) but it'll do.


Persephone, be careful.

Cheesecake in general can **** a person up beyond all recognition. But lemon cheesecake? It is no coincidence 9/11 happened just before after I ate an entire lemon cheesecake in one go (time doesn't affect the causal power of lemons). Its beyond powerful, its a menace, and if you are going to "do" lemon cheesecake I would urge washing it down with orange squash to neutralise it a bit.

I know you though. You might try to wash it down with lemon squash just so you can watch the world burn.


----------



## discopotato

the cheat said:


> I hate disco. But I love potatoes. Put them together, and I'm happy.


:blush


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> There's actually a fancypants brand of apple and rhubarb sold that is rather delicious too.
> 
> But that is besides the point. Why?
> 
> Because lemon is the most psychic fruit (can't believe you forgot that), and I only just remembered it was. It popped into my head "I should have some lemon squash" then realised you probably caused that by having lemon squash recently.


I feel like I just walked into England. We have strawberry rhubarb pie, but never heard of juicing it. Now I'm curious. Is this one of those things that the British love out of tradition, but in actually it's fairly disgusting? ;P


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

discopotato said:


> :blush


:O 0


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Persephone, be careful.
> 
> Cheesecake in general can **** a person up beyond all recognition. But lemon cheesecake? It is no coincidence 9/11 happened just before after I ate an entire lemon cheesecake in one go (time doesn't affect the causal power of lemons). Its beyond powerful, its a menace, and if you are going to "do" lemon cheesecake I would urge washing it down with orange squash to neutralise it a bit.
> 
> I know you though. You might try to wash it down with lemon squash just so you can watch the world burn.


Oh yeah, I saw a documentary about what happens when you overdose on lemons


----------



## SplendidBob

SolutionX said:


> I feel like I just walked into England. We have strawberry rhubarb pie, but never heard of juicing it. Now I'm curious. Is this one of those things that the British love out of tradition, but in actually it's fairly disgusting? ;P


Its very nice, but presumably needs to be combined with other juices or its too potent / ****ed up.

But don't take my word for it, here are some reviews from amazon.co.uk:



> very nice drink





> Great juice, other flavours are good too





> I love this juice, the Rhubarb lifts it and it becomes something else, not seen this combination anywhere else, yum





> Is it rhubarb juice? No
> Is it apple juice? No
> It's a combination of apple and rhubarb juice.


Ok, that last one is the review I just wrote there, but you get the idea


----------



## Wanderlust26

Damn, I was feeling a lot better yesterday but my coughing started acting up today.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Most likely based on your descriptions, a street sweeper truck and could be clearing a drain(s) with the secondary suction hose they have.
> 
> What a person finds is a neighbour(s) complained about blocked drain(s) on the street(s) and they send that truck out to clear them out.
> 
> If doing many drains, many streets, would explain the 3 hours worth.
> 
> Sometimes can be a carpet cleaning company parked in the driveway and the machine is on.


lol, I thought it was a carpet cleaning truck at first, but when I looked outside the truck didn't look like a typical carpet cleaning truck from the grill. It looked more like a cement truck. The length of noise seemed to fit it being a cement truck, too.

There were also other cars parked near it....as if they were construction workers' cars. That was another reason I thought maybe it was a cement truck.

Who knows, though :stu I wasn't pissed off enough to investigate further. :lol


----------



## Rebootplease

Wanderlust26 said:


> Damn, I was feeling a lot better yesterday but my coughing started acting up today.


I've had a cough like that for like 2 weeks at least. Pita... Pain In the ***.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Rebootplease said:


> I've had a cough like that for like 2 weeks at least. Pita... Pain In the ***.


It's such a b!tch.


----------



## Rebootplease

Wanderlust26 said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a cough like that for like 2 weeks at least. Pita... Pain In the ***.
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a b!tch.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I'm in New York. Upstate from the city. I'm not sure how these things go around but I guess it's probably everywhere


----------



## SofaKing

Why should I really care about myself?


----------



## AffinityWing

What...did I just read?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SkincareAddiction/comments/7vryen

That's more terrifying that when I went to my first dermatologist last year and she took one look at my face and already was asking me about going on accutane. And I barely have any acne left. Nowhere near close to anything that severe to be bringing up accutane. :sus


----------



## roxslide

Gotta nip it in the bud


----------



## MCHB

Sinus infections suck...I've taken enough sudafed to make a meth addict jealous!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> lol, I thought it was a carpet cleaning truck at first, but when I looked outside the truck didn't look like a typical carpet cleaning truck from the grill. It looked more like a cement truck. The length of noise seemed to fit it being a cement truck, too.
> 
> There were also other cars parked near it....as if they were construction workers' cars. That was another reason I thought maybe it was a cement truck.
> 
> Who knows, though :stu I wasn't pissed off enough to investigate further. :lol


Oh, that helps.  :lol

It could have been a concrete pump truck. If they can't get the concrete to a spot that a concrete truck can access, they use a concrete pumping truck that has hoses, machine on back of a concrete truck in place of the spinning part where the concrete goes. It moves the concrete from concrete truck to destination and has a sucking sound.

Probably laying a driveway or something like that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I noticed how different I look without mascara after wearing it for so long.


----------



## love is like a dream

they say breathe in sync with this


----------



## Steve French

Thinking about my finances. I decided to go back to school, higher education. Of course, that is rather expensive. So I go for student loans. Can't get those started till early June and they don't pay out till September, so I'm going through other methods to borrow what I need until then. Of course, there is a possibility that I am rejected outright due to my history, or given very little money because my parents (that aren't helping me) are fairly well off by the government's standards. So I would have to go to private loans in that case. High interest rates from the bank, if they decide they can trust me despite my credit. At the end of it all, I could end up without the finances to continue my education, and have to go back out on the rigs. So many rivers to cross. I better get that military application in.


----------



## zonebox

Coincidence said:


> they say breathe in sync with this


I love these meditation style videos, check this one out, preferably with headphones, it is incredibly relaxing to me.






I'm not sure of the validity of Dr. Jeffrey Thompson, I just stumbled upon this because I recalled back in the 90's being really interested in astral projection, and reading a few Robert Monroe books and how he had a studio producing something called hemi-sync, after looking for a few soundtracks, I stumbled upon this guy on Amazon, later finding this on youtube. It seems to use the same kind of technique, alternating sounds in each ear, and it does relax me.


----------



## riverbird

I'm struggling with the temptation to contact someone from my childhood on Facebook to try and get some answers regarding something that happened to me but I don't want to cause them any stress. They probably wouldn't even respond. Sigh. I wish I could feel okay with not knowing specific details but I'm not.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I'm struggling with the temptation to contact someone from my childhood on Facebook to try and get some answers regarding something that happened to me but I don't want to cause them any stress. They probably wouldn't even respond. Sigh. I wish I could feel okay with not knowing specific details but I'm not.


Get your closure :squeeze.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## funnynihilist

Sas you have crippled me Tapatalk!


----------



## love is like a dream

zonebox said:


> I love these meditation style videos, check this one out, preferably with headphones, it is incredibly relaxing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure of the validity of Dr. Jeffrey Thompson, I just stumbled upon this because I recalled back in the 90's being really interested in astral projection, and reading a few Robert Monroe books and how he had a studio producing something called hemi-sync, after looking for a few soundtracks, I stumbled upon this guy on Amazon, later finding this on youtube. It seems to use the same kind of technique, alternating sounds in each ear, and it does relax me.


i find it relaxing too. thank you very much. =)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I've been seeing so many snails recently.:yay


----------



## Chevy396

I think it is clear that the real star of Solo is Chewy. In fact, the real star of Star Wars!


----------



## Rebootplease

I'm wondering how alphas interview went


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## llodell88

I think every couple of years I notice something about some celebrity or famous person that I find relateable and if you're like me, feeling like you're the only person who has your problems, and see someone successful with them, well it just really piques my curiousity and i'll probably try to learn more about them and watch them curiously even if i don't even consider myself a fan. Sometimes I might notice something similar to someone i know that i think is unique too, and if i'm curious about them, i'll sort of watch them to learn more about that person i know or knew, which probably isn't very helpful at all, maybe i'm just imagining this stuff so i sort of want to know if i'm imagining it too anyway. i don't know, i guess i'm just a curious person. i think they are probably female as often as they are male, umm, not usually people i find attractive either. anyway, they probably don't like me being weird and analyzing their behavior, but they're famous, so whatever, sort of goes with the territory. Human behavior is interesting, sometimes anyway, lots of people blend in well and aren't that interesting. it is really nice to find people you feel are like you when you don't feel like anybody though.

i kept wondering why my old boyfriend had such feminine behavior sometimes, someone told me he was imitating his mother, i have told them i noticed it was like he was mirroring her sometimes, which i though was odd. For one, mirroring isn't that common in men, they're most likely to mirror they're SOs. His behavior looks a little gay sometimes too, but even though I think he could lean bisexual a litte, I think his behavior like that is mostly picked up from females he's around and has nothing to do with him actually be gay or whatever.

Anyway I ran into his old friend from high school in the hospital, and this encounter really weirded me out, because for one, I had never met the person before and I could tell right away that is like this guy i was in a relationship with, their mannerisms, speech, etc. are exactly the same, and I don't know how people manage to mirror someone so precisely like that but I think it's mostly my old bf copying him, because that's what I've seen him do in the past. So what was mostly weird was is was so precisely alike like I said, so ****ing weird. i don't really think it's deliberate because i do it sometimes do and have gotten annoyed with myself for it.

I told my counselor it was like talking to my ex in a fat suit, lmao.

Now, I liked this guy who was famous for whatever reason and I wondered if that had something to do with it, if there was something similar about them, I mean I don't think they are alike at all, just something on my mind a lot. Kept wondering if the behavior was because he was gay, or if he picked it up from a girl or his mother or something too, and I wondered if that was something that attracted me to him, since it happened around the time I saw him being kind of affectionate towards another male, and my emotions at the time are like bang, whoosh, pow, from whatever the **** is going on with me. feels my brain is releasing 100x more oxytocin than it normally would for a person that happened to i guess cus i have some emotional hormone problem going on for a year or so. so i was really in shock with whatever happened to my body at the time and it made me curious, like hmm what is it about this guy that's doing this **** to me.

anway, yeah i know i am weird for analyzing all this stuff but i think anyone else who experienced what i did would be curious too even if they're not very curious. personally i do not like paying attention to people who are ****ing up my nervous system like that for too long, i get weird ideas in my head that i can catch illnesses that way lmao, like maybe that's what happened with my last boyfriend, because every other crush i had was pretty normal relatively even if i didn't know it at the time due to lack of experience, etc.

def. feels like my brain is shooting out oxytocin and spraying it out all over the place and this stuff is weird. I remember going through something pretty traumatic then i saw his face and whoosh, in a split second im sleepy as **** and sleeping for a day or two.

at least i feel healthy enough now that i'm not like, omg! my illness is going to get worse just from being in someone's presence! so i at least i go and hang out with my mom a little instead of worrying that sitting around her is going to kill me somehow because that's how sick and terrified i was, still think it was weird how we were having the same unique sleep problem at the same time, i wonder if that works similar to how you pick up behavior people, all sorts of weird stupid thoughts i was having.


----------



## love is like a dream

i wonder why the camera back in the 70's - 80's made blonde women look like that! as if it was a skin to eye/hair color that no more exists.

god, very pretty! :heart


----------



## Zatch

Today's the day, the day of conquest. For hugs~


----------



## llodell88

i don't know how someone tells you they love you and then treats you like a stalker, especially a 14-15 year girl, probably with some kind of developmental delays. Plus they are using you for cam porn and they are 3 or 4 years older. They even get mad at your for having a boyfriend and actually most of the reason why i was not dating back then and missing out on normal age appropriate stuff. That stuff is embarrassing, and always has been, but I know it was the first time I liked a person who liked me first so that's how i dealt with it. I wish I wasn't so trusting of people at that age and just believed so much of what people told me. According to Taylor Swift that's pretty normal though, ha. I think they might have just been using it to talk to girls practicing or something because I remember I hacked his yahoo account and he has a category that's just "girlfriends" and that's the only category he has. Back then I just thought he was being an ******* and using it to have lots of girlfriends, then I believed him when he was like "nooo, it's some german thing". I don't know why I'm in my late 20s now and have to have all this **** in my face again or why is it even important when i'm almost 30.


----------



## SplendidBob

Was just making a video for SAS about psychologists in my car with the window open and a woman walked past and said "that's sad". So I said back "why is that sad?" and she continued walking.

I decided to wait for her to come out of the shop to confront her (cos i was in fight rather than flight mode) and she didn't come back out, so I went in to buy my whiteboard, came out and she was getting in her car, so I shouted over "why is that sad?" walking towards her car, and she drove off. "Come back" and she kind looked nervously and drove away lol.

****ing bizarre today, because people were reacting really weirdly to me, which I noticed (and said on the vid I think) then this happened. Really weird.


----------



## Kevin001

The next couple of days will be busy.


----------



## SplendidBob

AffinityWing said:


> What...did I just read?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SkincareAddiction/comments/7vryen
> 
> That's more terrifying that when I went to my first dermatologist last year and she took one look at my face and already was asking me about going on accutane. And I barely have any acne left. Nowhere near close to anything that severe to be bringing up accutane. :sus


Damn.

Yeh re one of the posters in that thread saying about old doctors, I used to get all kinds of **** advice from GP's re my horrible acne, and none of them referred me to a specialist. The distress it caused me at the time was horrific as well. I went from a good looking kid to having people shout things out on the street to me and kids asking their parents "whats wrong with his face?".

Surprise, when you get scared to be in public because people say things about your face, you end up with AvPD.

Anyway, re accutane, yeh, that'd stupid. No point touching that crap unless its very bad and everything else has been tried (e.g. topical retinoids).


----------



## Daxi004

...and so on... :grin2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

A woman has asked me to go camping with her, but, she ain't "her", and never will be.

How the **** am I supposed to move on after knowing someone for nearly 8 years? :frown2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> A woman has asked me to go camping with her, but, she ain't "her", and never will be.
> 
> How the **** am I supposed to move on after knowing someone for nearly 8 years? :frown2:


 :rub

You need to try and move on my friend.

Oneitis is never good. Take it from me.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :rub
> 
> You need to try and move on my friend.
> 
> Oneitis is never good. Take it from me.


I know mate.

I've met loads of people, but none of them are her. It's so hard for me to feel anything towards people, but with her, I felt instant relief.

Also, this new woman is showing signs of being Cluster B. Sigh.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> Also, this new woman is showing signs of being Cluster B. Sigh.


That disorder affects more women than men for sure.

Sigh indeed. Be careful man.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That disorder affects more women than men for sure.
> 
> Sigh indeed. Be careful man.


Self harm scars and "feelings of emptiness". Sigh


----------



## Crisigv

I think I'm just a burden to everyone in my life. I should end everything and make their lives easier.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

This "friendship" feels like it is going nowhere from where I am sitting.

Maybe it is time to move on to someone else. I mean, nearly 4 months without even texting each other since our last "date" makes this whole thing feel like a waste of each others time.

This is adding nothing to my life at all, not to mention the red flags with her. :sigh



Pete Beale said:


> Self harm scars and "feelings of emptiness". Sigh


 That happens a lot with them, sadly.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> This "friendship" feels like it is going nowhere from where I am sitting.
> 
> Maybe it is time to move on to someone else. I mean, 4 months without even texting each other since our last "date" makes this whole thing feel like a waste of each others time.
> 
> This is adding nothing to my life at all, not to mention the red flags with her. :sigh
> 
> That happens a lot with them, sadly.


Is this the woman who actually has a BPD diagnosis and joked about killing her cat?


----------



## Chevy396

There is something strangely refreshing about a girl who is 100% superficial.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> Is this the woman who actually has a BPD diagnosis and joked about killing her cat?


Yes it is.

Time to run.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Time to run.


It's tragic mate.

She's probably with someone else now and you're the toy on the shelf she's got bored with. :frown2:

I wish I could help you mate, believe me. :frown2:


----------



## CNikki

@iAmCodeMonkey - I know you don't want any prep talk, but I will say this since it's sort of close to home for me -

If someone treats you as second, third or even the option that stays on the shelf until it collects years worth of dust until they finally pick it up and try to brush off the neglect, drop them like a hot plate. Block their number, block their social medias (assuming you contact through them), everything. These are the very type of people who manipulate others and you so happen to be their lucky pick for having to tolerate/put up with that shtick. It's not going to change even if they try to convince you on staying. It's hard and I get it, but do it for your mental well-being.


----------



## Chevy396

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Time to run.


Yikes, that sucks. I would move on if I were you. You're a nice enough guy to find a nice girl to spend your life with.

Keep trying without getting too jaded and I bet you'll be surprised how quickly things can turn around if you find her.


----------



## riverbird

My guitar is collecting dust. I wish I didn't feel so self-conscious about trying to play it when other people are in the house and can hear me.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> My guitar is collecting dust. I wish I didn't feel so self-conscious about trying to play it when other people are in the house and can hear me.


Is it electric so you could use headphones?


----------



## riverbird

SolutionX said:


> Is it electric so you could use headphones?


No, it's acoustic. I wish I had gotten an electric one.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> No, it's acoustic. I wish I had gotten an electric one.


That makes sense, your more of a hippie than a rocker.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> @*iAmCodeMonkey* - I know you don't want any prep talk, but I will say this since it's sort of close to home for me -
> 
> If someone treats you as second, third or even the option that stays on the shelf until it collects years worth of dust until they finally pick it up and try to brush off the neglect, drop them like a hot plate. Block their number, block their social medias (assuming you contact through them), everything. These are the very type of people who manipulate others and you so happen to be their lucky pick for having to tolerate/put up with that shtick. It's not going to change even if they try to convince you on staying. It's hard and I get it, but do it for your mental well-being.


Thanks for this.


----------



## funnynihilist

Its incredibly hot and humid in here but I cannot listen to that AC for another minute. yeah yeah yeah 1st world whatever...


----------



## Myosr

Okay maybe it _is_ a troll. 
Now I just feel stupid. : /


----------



## funnynihilist

Gawd almighty, human beings! *turns computer off*


----------



## komorikun

Reading this now:


----------



## MadnessVertigo

komorikun said:


> Reading this now:


Is it any good? My Mom is kind of a hoarder.


----------



## SofaKing

Oh I get it...I'm the one that should feel guilty for being humiliated.


----------



## 0589471

SofaKing said:


> Oh I get it...I'm the one that should feel guilty for being humiliated.


:squeeze I hope everything is ok


----------



## Sus y

Myosr said:


> Okay maybe it _is_ a troll.
> Now I just feel stupid. : /


Don't feel bad, :hug it's not your fault that other people decide not to be nice, on the contrary, if you replied to someone for you trying to help it just show that you are trying to be a kind person, not stupidity.


----------



## 0589471

@funnynihilist yes, yes I agree. I think I've definitely overdone it with my online activity today. Time to return to my cave for summer hibernation.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @funnynihilist yes, yes I agree. I think I've definitely overdone it with my online activity today. Time to return to my cave for summer hibernation.


I want to say "summer is awesome, don't hibernate", but that's easy for me to say, being Canadian. I don't live on the Sun, like you do living in Phoenix.


----------



## 0589471

@the cheat hahahaha, this is true. Most of Canada is lovely, Phoenix is hell. Our summer has already started. I'm one of those weirdos that likes to swim at night. The pool is warm like a hot bath during the day so it gets to be that RIGHT temperature at night, plus I have fair skin and burn like a lobster so...it's the nocturnal life for me :lol


----------



## AffinityWing

splendidbob said:


> Damn.
> 
> Yeh re one of the posters in that thread saying about old doctors, I used to get all kinds of **** advice from GP's re my horrible acne, and none of them referred me to a specialist. The distress it caused me at the time was horrific as well. I went from a good looking kid to having people shout things out on the street to me and kids asking their parents "whats wrong with his face?".
> 
> Surprise, when you get scared to be in public because people say things about your face, you end up with AvPD.
> 
> Anyway, re accutane, yeh, that'd stupid. No point touching that crap unless its very bad and everything else has been tried (e.g. topical retinoids).


I've heard some pretty silly things about how to treat acne, like using toothpaste from a classmate in 5th grade, but I can only imagine how terrifying hearing that would be. :O

How horrible, I'm sorry you've had to go through that. I would have really gotten the urge to yell out sarcastically "O-oh no, it's got a..a.. nose! And a mouth! Dear god!" 

Recently I believe a guy I passed by in public made a disgusted/shocked face at me and moved to the other side of the sidewalk, when he was walking in my opposite direction. I'm still messed up just from the disgusted face a male classmate of mine made, looking at my thighs, when I was in elementary school. (They look really thick and flabby when I sit down, due to lack of exercise). 

I've seen and met some interesting individuals at school since then, though. Just yesterday I mentioned to my mum a girl who I'd see walk around with a furry tail sticking out her butt, at school, completely unbothered. There were some people, like a girl from my Japanese class, who would always show up in full-blown cosplay in the beginning of the year. I don't know if it has much to do with it, but I hope it makes you feel better. My high school gathered all sorts of more eccentric or unique people. And we didn't have any real bullying problem, not that I knew of. I hope you can find such an open and accepting environment. I know it can be your very own workplace or school. :laugh:

I read about initial breakouts people have had on it...seems pretty scary. Alot of success stories, though. But if it's as strong as people say, I'd rather go through with something like micro needling first. (and that one seems pretty fishy)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

You post a lot of things that make no sense, and a lot of new accounts mention you in their posts. I suspect they're your alt accounts or you know them.


----------



## tehuti88

WHY HAVE I NEVER HEARD OF THIS BEFORE.

Palmerston
Larry
Freya
Gladstone


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> WHY HAVE I NEVER HEARD OF THIS BEFORE.
> 
> Palmerston
> Larry
> Freya
> Gladstone


Lol cute

and also more proof that cats are secretly working towards world domination.


----------



## Daxi004

Why are people mean?


----------



## SplendidBob

Weird skin based mind vomit incoming lol.

@AffinityWing my own acne problems are long since gone, thankfully, what remains are the scars (both physically, and mentally, and mentally about the physically lol). Yeh, its for sure a large part of the cause of my SA / AvPD. I have actually been treating the scarring for a few years now, first with needling and then with retinoids. Internet pharmacy retinoids too (which is even riskier lol).

What I can say about both of those, needling isn't particularly painful. I have needled with as long as 2mm dermastamps (not recommended). Routinely 1.5 though. Never had any complications. Does it work? Marginally, maybe, it's actually very hard for me to get a reading on my scars because they vary so much depending on lighting conditions. In some lighting they are invisible, in others very visible, but I would say that there has been a definite softening of the edges of scars, though they might have become larger (which is weird, on my right cheek one of the huge scars isn't even recognisable as such now). It might be that they are significantly improved though, I don't tend to keep photos around. For acne, rolling does seem to cause peeling (which suggests it is turning over the skin quicker) so maybe. I don't know about rolling on active acne though. Might be worth experimenting with at shorter length needles (0.2), those don't hurt at all and can't see how complications would develop (don't think you should roll on actual acne tho, just around it). I haven't dermarolled or stamped for a while, mainly because I am more at ease with the scars now.

Retin, and topical retinoids, yeh, those are interesting (assuming they are legit which I am 98% sure they are lol). I still use retin a (0.025 strength) maybe once or twice a week for antiaging (its applying cream so isn't much of a bind lol), very minor sides at that dose and frequency, but then you sortof have to push through that (have at points been able to use a higher strength almost daily). I can't say if it would work on acne, but given how it definitely turns skin over quicker (if you over apply you peel like crazy) they probably will. It also helps clear blackheads if used consistently, and you sorta actually want a little bit of the redness (makes you a bit glowy lol, like you ate too many carrots lmao). Effect on scarring, unsure. Subjectively it has improved some of my wrinkles, and new ones don't seem to be forming.










I plan to use it forever, just because, why not?

Afaik some of the newer retinoids have less harsh sides, so worth considering those for acne (and I think in the US at least one is now over the counter?). I use tretinoin because that is the only one with evidence for antiaging (which is primarily why I bother to use it now).

But yeh, topical retinoids don't go systemic, have been used for a bajillion years without problems, one of the safest things to try (not like accutane). Just be ultra careful in the sun. My position on this stuff is, for women or men who have a skincare routine, are around 30, they might as well hop on the tretinoin instead of spending hundreds of dollars on night moisturising day beads with 7 levels of microabrasive derma smoothing crystals (or whatever lol), since they are the only thing that actually have any scientific basis for preventing and improving wrinkles :b.


----------



## Daxi004

About the humans in this world and how SMART THEY ARE how good they are aaah =)

This feeling Is so great


----------



## Daxi004

I am better then most people


----------



## CNikki

Keep getting notifications of weather warnings saying that it's going to rain. It's just rain. Calm down.


----------



## Blue Dino

I put too much soy sauce on these cold Japchae noodles.


----------



## Myosr

Sus y said:


> Don't feel bad, :hug it's not your fault that other people decide not to be nice, on the contrary, if you replied to someone for you trying to help it just show that you are trying to be a kind person, not stupidity.


Thanks 
But I wasn't trying to be help exactly. I was just trying to interact with someone whose views make me uncomfortable, and I normally just avoid them.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I hope Tapatalk gets the option to 'mute' or 'hide' threads soon. A representative already replied to my suggestion and says he'll "make sure the team sees it" - plus a smiley.


----------



## Daxi004

"You're all under arrest!" (a bunch of bunnies) 

Lol


----------



## Sus y

Myosr said:


> Thanks
> But I wasn't trying to be help exactly. I was just trying to interact with someone whose views make me uncomfortable, and I normally just avoid them.


oh, well still, you should not take responsibilities for trolls. On another note, I think your avatar is cute.



Alpha Tauri said:


> I hope Tapatalk gets the option to 'mute' or 'hide' threads soon. A representative already replied to my suggestion and says he'll "make sure the team sees it" - plus a smiley.


What? But that's the best thread of the year! lol kidding. :b I wish there was a choice here of hiding signatures or avatars individualized.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Sus y said:


> What? But that's the best thread of the year! lol kidding. :b I wish there was a choice here of hiding signatures or avatars individualized.


Me too.


----------



## Sus y

Alpha Tauri said:


> Me too.


We are so difficult to please and so easy to be bothered with avatars, signatures, and threads .


----------



## Myosr

Sus y said:


> oh, well still, you should not take responsibilities for trolls. On another note, I think your avatar is cute. .


Thanks! I like her look too. I found it on deviant art :

https://dashinvaine.deviantart.com/art/Fayum-Portrait-1-598802316

I think this was inspired from this Roman portrait (though she looks younger in the real one) :


----------



## Zatch

I should have stayed. For just a little longer. They weren't just another somebody to me, and I wouldn't have minded being rejected by someone I like so much.

Now all I can do is better in the future. But for now it's on my mind.


----------



## Daxi004

youth is over




...


****


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Thunder storms here are insane. I've never heard a continuous rumble of thunder like this before.


----------



## SofaKing

Those are my favorite. I like being in awe of the power of nature.


Pete Beale said:


> Thunder storms here are insane. I've never heard a continuous rumble of thunder like this before.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> Those are my favorite. I like being in awe of the power of nature.


It must have gone on for about 6 hours last night. I just wish I was on a mountain somewhere in a tent enjoying the show with someone. Big risk of death, but whatever lol


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> It must have gone on for about 6 hours last night. I just wish I was on a mountain somewhere in a tent enjoying the show with someone. Big risk of death, but whatever lol


Yup, lol....as someone who loves camping and the outdoors, you paint a neatly ideal setting.

For safety, I'd prefer a screened in porch of a cabin.

I've been caught out hiking in the mountains with a storm coming in. No thanks!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> Yup, lol....as someone who loves camping and the outdoors, you paint a neatly ideal setting.
> 
> For safety, I'd prefer a screened in porch of a cabin.
> 
> I've been caught out hiking in the mountains with a storm coming in. No thanks!


I think three people got fried to death walking the Brecon Beacons in Wales not long back.

I almost got fried myself walking a canal path during a huge storm when I was a kid. :O


----------



## Chevy396

I need to do something to prove myself to the business world and gain a reputation. It has to be perfect though for one big reason, so it's taking me a while to get started on something. I keep having better ideas than the last one.


----------



## Sus y

Myosr said:


> Thanks! I like her look too. I found it on deviant art :
> 
> https://dashinvaine.deviantart.com/art/Fayum-Portrait-1-598802316
> 
> I think this was inspired from this Roman portrait (though she looks younger in the real one) :


Pretty! Is looks so alive and emotional, like if she knows a secret but she's too shy to reveal it.


----------



## Daxi004

lol I get worried everytime I see the threads 'something you don't like' and 'what is bothering you right now' that someone will mention me :// Hehe


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That these two have great chemistry when they dance -


----------



## Chevy396

Do the mentally I'll get drawn to conspiracy theories or do conspiracy theories cause mental illness? If the latter is true then the internet must have increased the number of mentally ill in the world by millions.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My eyes are puffy for some reason.


----------



## notBlair

‘Being’ something is incredibly limiting. Like verbal chains, as soon as you become that ‘thing’ in someones mind, it’s hard to escape. It takes years chipping at walls, ducking under pre-conceived notions, and running through a field at night chased by armed prejudice before you are free to be you.

Despite my recent gloomy falling-into of despair about not knowing what to be, I think it is best to remember that it is fine to be nothing.

Not nobody. Just nothing.

A free floating, book-reading, mind-wandering, slightly-deaf, anxiety-ridden, hyphen-overusing nothing.

I think I suit myself quite nicely, thank you.

An addendum: Whilst this all sounded vaguely optimistic, if in a largely empty way, I don’t actually believe a huge amount of what I wrote. It is infinitely easier to say something than it is to believe it, because, as is often said, the mind is a cruel master. We will always believe our own thoughts first. It’s what we trust above all, never knowingly letting us down, it is the source of how we perceive the universe. Our only reference point.

So when we think something, we believe it and pay it no more heed. After all, no one really thinks themselves mad at the time of their madness. 

What was I thinking when I wrote the above post?

I was thinking, ‘I feel like I am going nowhere. That I will never be interesting, or remarkable. Each day I will just wake up, go to work, eat, and sleep.’ and so on and so in, in that fantastically spiraling fashion that the brain runs with a destructive idea. And do you know what? I’m not over it at all.


----------



## Wanderlust26

****ing mealy bugs trying to infest my succulents. UGH!


----------



## roxslide

Someone told me recently that they are looking to me for inspiration with their anxiety/depression which is shocking imo. I'm going to take it as a good sign though but part of me wants to pick it apart and just go with "they're not really talking about me, just my fake persona I put on" and yeah I'm fake tbh but I decided I'm not going to worry about it or feel bad anymore. My fake persona has gotten me pretty far so who cares, I'm still the one playing the part so it's still me in the end. I'll just take the compliment.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

:stu:stu:stu


----------



## love is like a dream

perfect song, aesthetic bum, no trash/sex only talent


----------



## love is like a dream

people like in the past


----------



## mt moyt

ahaha your signature


----------



## llodell88

have the most awful dreams. kept seeing some kind of larva like thing coming out of my ear then i got the idea to just grab it and pull it out. its like 5 inches long, yuck. ear still feels gross.


----------



## Blue Dino

Constant hard and loud whacking/slapping sound outside my street and it's almost 3am. Wtf...


----------



## Rebootplease

Blue Dino said:


> Constant hard and loud whacking/slapping sound outside my street and it's almost 3am. Wtf...


What do you think it was ?


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I can make this video soon.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I want to burn all of my old things (drawings, journaling, scribbles, etc).


----------



## The Library of Emma

Maybe I’ll put them all in a big single cardboard box and find someplace safe to set it on fire.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> I want to burn all of my old things (drawings, journaling, scribbles, etc).


Why?


----------



## Sus y

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> I want to burn all of my old things (drawings, journaling, scribbles, etc).


Whatever you decide to do, take your time to make it final, it could be a good form to clean the soul, as a therapy, or something to regret as I kind of do.

I used to draw and I did that. I didn't like what I was doing despite it was a decent work (told by my professors, I was studying fashion design, but the first semesters were about drawing in general, as art and such - I quit-_ life _came to me... I couldn't...), it was a bittersweet stage, full of anxiety and all I did has spread with my emotions, a need to recreate something beutiful but it was full of sadness, it was too hard for me to see that once I was out of it, by no chance I would risk going back there and I felt that part of my past should not have any evidence of it existence, but now I miss to remember it.


----------



## SofaKing

I only seem to get sick of my personal time. I hope some rest and barley vegetable soup I made will help me get back on my feet.


----------



## Daxi004

Most of what interest me is not outside in the world, its what inside the worlds


----------



## Daxi004

Just be a screw


Thats like my answer to everything


----------



## SplendidBob

Suddenly, all gone to **** again. Crashing down. Want death.


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Suddenly, all gone to **** again. Crashing down. Want death.


Ride the wave, mate. I get these too.


----------



## CNikki

Absolutely hate the smell of burning wood. Neighbors have been doing it these past two days.


----------



## Rebootplease

Coincidence said:


> i will die a virgin and it's not even by choice. it's crazy.


I'm sure someone can help you with this if you feel it's a problem.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I want her to come back, fix things, go to a spa then have dinner outside and watch the sunset. 

I miss the **** out of her and it'll never go away. 

She was my anti depressant and gave me energy and hope.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Suddenly, all gone to **** again. Crashing down. Want death.


I'm sorry you feel **** mate. :frown2:

I find even a single bank holiday can make me feel like ****e.


----------



## AffinityWing

Mother just busted down my door even though I started putting a portable lock on it. Brother brute forced his way through it as well, yesterday. Really goes to show how much my boundaries are respected in this house.


----------



## firestar

I can't believe I've gone this long without realizing that there are livestreams of kittens available on Youtube.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have no idea about this guy I work with now. He was asking me what's wrong today and I told him I'm fine. And my produce manager asked me if he seemed like he was having an attitude today but it didn't really seem that way to me. I don't know. He was talking to me a few times today. She told me to put some watermelons from the bin on the other side of the store in the one on the opposite side and like an hour later, she asked me if the other guy did that. I said I guess he did. Then, like five minutes later I decided to bring it up and I asked if she was talking about the one on the side where the produce area is at. She said that was the one. I told her I put them there. She didn't say anything. Maybe I should've told her that she told me to put them there. I wouldn't think she'd forget that because there wasn't any watermelons left in the cooler. I thought that's why I was supposed to put the other ones there.


----------



## Rebootplease

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I have no idea about this guy I work with now. He was asking me what's wrong today and I told him I'm fine. And my produce manager asked me if he seemed like he was having an attitude today but it didn't really seem that way to me. I don't know. He was talking to me a few times today. She told me to put some watermelons from the bin on the other side of the store in the one on the opposite side and like an hour later, she asked me if the other guy did that. I said I guess he did. Then, like five minutes later I decided to bring it up and I asked if she was talking about the one on the side where the produce area is at. She said that was the one. I told her I put them there. She didn't say anything. Maybe I should've told her that she told me to put them there. I wouldn't think she'd forget that because there wasn't any watermelons left in the cooler. I thought that's why I was supposed to put the other ones there.


Don't over think it , your boss probably forgot and was busy.


----------



## funnynihilist

You know, it never fails that everytime I order the same thing as someone else in a restaurant theirs always looks better than mine. Bah!


----------



## Rebootplease

funnynihilist said:


> You know, it never fails that everytime I order the same thing as someone else in a restaurant theirs always looks better than mine. Bah!


They're serving to a bear, the standards are lower


----------



## Flora20

What can I eat, since I'm hungry again..


----------



## Sus y

funnynihilist said:


> You know, it never fails that everytime I order the same thing as someone else in a restaurant theirs always looks better than mine. Bah!


That happens to me almost every time I eat out  so sad, the good thing is that I'm not going often to eat out, so I don't have to envy other people's food.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rebootplease said:


> Don't over think it , your boss probably forgot and was busy.


Yea, I agree. lol Still don't understand that dude. I guess he mainly talks to me just to get his way on the days she's not working when I'm there. He did look kind of mad at one point today but didn't seem like he was having an attitude. But I don't know. He probably was mad about something if he got mad about me not doing something he was supposed to do. :stu


----------



## Fun Spirit

I can't answer that thread. I don't know what He is working on me.


----------



## Crisigv

Let's see how much sleep I can get tonight. I want one day without pain.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I didn't expect to be unemployed this long.


----------



## Wanderlust26

AffinityWing said:


> Mother just busted down my door even though I started putting a portable lock on it. Brother brute forced his way through it as well, yesterday. Really goes to show how much my boundaries are respected in this house.


Damn, that's awful. I'm sorry that's happening to you. When I had lived with my parents I would lock my bedroom door every time I left the house because my dad likes to snoop around (for fun, not out of concern). So I guess at least I had that but it was still depressing that I couldn't trust my parents.


----------



## AffinityWing

Wanderlust26 said:


> Damn, that's awful. I'm sorry that's happening to you. When I had lived with my parents I would lock my bedroom door every time I left the house because my dad likes to snoop around (for fun, not out of concern). So I guess at least I had that but it was still depressing that I couldn't trust my parents.


Thank you. :frown2: I've never had any lock to my door and for the longest I've been sick of my mother constantly inviting herself into my room to check on me, multiple times a day. Luckily, she's never snooped around but when she is home, she would even come inside to bug me at hours that don't even make sense (like 2 in the morning) and wake me up. :no

Now with the lock, I'm guessing she'll either keep breaking it free or just banging on the door about it. She keeps acting like a small child when she lets herself in, wanting to cuddle with me, but I feel too childish doing that nowadays. (Also she often uses that to just say something snarky or mean again, and I have no way of kicking her out. So my usual tactic is just go downstairs or pretend I am, and she immediately leaves. LOL)

I got one of those Addalocks for locking it. I didn't expect them to be this weak, though..Or just not a good fit for persistent family members who won't leave you alone and are determined to invade your space. :sigh


----------



## Suchness

Crisigv said:


> Let's see how much sleep I can get tonight. I want one day without pain.


Im right there with ya. I havnt slept right in 8 nights, just light sleep and dreams.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm copying and pasting things people say online that seem to be repeated a lot to use as future music titles.


I also think at some point, if I stop being **** I really want to encapsulate hatred musically. Mine and others.


----------



## Wanderlust26

AffinityWing said:


> Thank you. :frown2: I've never had any lock to my door and for the longest I've been sick of my mother constantly inviting herself into my room to check on me, multiple times a day. Luckily, she's never snooped around but when she is home, she would even come inside to bug me at hours that don't even make sense (like 2 in the morning) and wake me up. :no
> 
> Now with the lock, I'm guessing she'll either keep breaking it free or just banging on the door about it. She keeps acting like a small child when she lets herself in, wanting to cuddle with me, but I feel too childish doing that nowadays. (Also she often uses that to just say something snarky or mean again, and I have no way of kicking her out. So my usual tactic is just go downstairs or pretend I am, and she immediately leaves. LOL)
> 
> I got one of those Addalocks for locking it. I didn't expect them to be this weak, though..Or just not a good fit for persistent family members who won't leave you alone and are determined to invade your space. :sigh


You poor thing! I thought I had it bad when it came to privacy. I think that's so ****ed up that she keeps waking you up like that, on top of nobody respecting your need for personal space. That's just crossing the line. You should get yourself out of there soon for the sake of your sanity. They seem to be doing more harm than good. A home should be a place you feel safe and comfortable in.


----------



## 0589471

Rebootplease said:


> They're serving to a bear, the standards are lower


:lol this made me laugh scarily loud.

I hope those teenagers were able to find where that dog lived, and didn't just dump him off on a street corner somewhere. This is going to bug me :/ I always seem to spot a dead dog on the side of the road on my drives, it's like I'm almost looking for it now. It's disturbing how often it's becoming that I'm noticing this in my city. They're more often bigger dogs too, the ones drivers CAN see.


----------



## Blue Dino

I kept thinking today was Sunday/Monday midnight, until I saw the weekday night news anchors.



Rebootplease said:


> What do you think it was ?


----------



## tea111red

I have a lot of trouble relating to people who make a big deal out of Holidays. People that decorate, make all this food, have all these people over, etc.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I need to exercise but don't want to. I'm just not in the mood. It's hard enough when I'm in a good mood. When I'm in a rotten mood it's like "**** it!" And then I gain 5 pounds in a week.


----------



## SplendidBob

Haircut soon, and I still haven't quite decided how to have it. Probably not a good idea to go into it undecided . Nothing major though, keep almost all of the length on top. Kinda limited anyway cos having it as a side sweep sorta draws the eye away from the receding temples.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if he got my drinks...hmm.


----------



## Chevy396

It must have been Tinder that changed people's perception of meeting people off the internet. It seems like it changed overnight right around the time you started hearing about Tinder all the time. Just give people the option of judging others by swiping left or right and you can change society!


----------



## cosmicKitten

I'm nervous about going back to school in September and having to spend another year with my roommate. We used to be good friends. A few months ago her creepy boyfriend made some inappropriate comments and tried to make a pass at me. After telling her about it (and suggesting she drop his *** because she deserves better), she freaked out and ghosted me because she thought i was trying to seduce him, despite having a boyfriend at the time lol. The last few months with her have been terrible. She has been so immature, not cleaning her dishes, purposely not flushing the toilet, blasting her music at all hours of the night, prolonging utility payments... She keeps projecting her insecurities onto me, and all of my attempts to reach out have been met with insults that are just killing my self esteem more and more. I wanted to help her, but honestly I'm tired of trying. **** it. Girls can be monsters.


----------



## SofaKing

cosmicKitten said:


> I'm nervous about going back to school in September and having to spend another year with my roommate. We used to be good friends. A few months ago her creepy boyfriend made some inappropriate comments and tried to make a pass at me. After telling her about it (and suggesting she drop his *** because she deserves better), she freaked out and ghosted me because she thought i was trying to seduce him, despite having a boyfriend at the time lol. The last few months with her have been terrible. She has been so immature, not cleaning her dishes, purposely not flushing the toilet, blasting her music at all hours of the night, prolonging utility payments... She keeps projecting her insecurities onto me, and all of my attempts to reach out have been met with insults that are just killing my self esteem more and more. I wanted to help her, but honestly I'm tired of trying. **** it. Girls can be monsters.


Sounds like it's time to drop her ***. Sorry you're a victim of her insecurities.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm trying an experiment where I give up my privacy online, especially to Google and see how much easier it makes my life. I used to be obsessed with privacy and security, but I was nevery able to take advantage of things like suggestions from AI or even targeted advertising that only shows me things I am interested in.

It is making a huge difference in my productivity and stress levels. It's like I have nothing to worry about anymore because I want my privacy to be invaded. However, if I ever become a serious political dissident or a famous person, I still know how to be invisible. It just has to be worth it, and right now my time and energy is worth more than my privacy. It's also very impressive what Google Assistant can do for you when she knows you.

I will probably get hated on for this, but I never learned how to be invisible for the praise. Nobody can praise you if you don't exist.


----------



## cosmicKitten

SofaKing said:


> Sounds like it's time to drop her ***. Sorry you're a victim of her insecurities.


yep, I think you're right about that :sigh :flush


----------



## Mabel Pines

cosmicKitten said:


> I'm nervous about going back to school in September and having to spend another year with my roommate. We used to be good friends. A few months ago her creepy boyfriend made some inappropriate comments and tried to make a pass at me. After telling her about it (and suggesting she drop his *** because she deserves better), she freaked out and ghosted me because she thought i was trying to seduce him, despite having a boyfriend at the time lol. The last few months with her have been terrible. She has been so immature, not cleaning her dishes, purposely not flushing the toilet, blasting her music at all hours of the night, prolonging utility payments... She keeps projecting her insecurities onto me, and all of my attempts to reach out have been met with insults that are just killing my self esteem more and more. I wanted to help her, but honestly I'm tired of trying. **** it. Girls can be monsters.


It is awful that you have to spend another year or more in such a toxic environment.


----------



## cosmicKitten

Mabel Pines said:


> It is awful that you have to spend another year or more in such a toxic environment.


It truly is... I was thinking about talking to my landlord about either giving her a warning or kicking her out or something, but I don't want to provoke her more in fear of what she might do next. :sus


----------



## AffinityWing

Wanderlust26 said:


> You poor thing! I thought I had it bad when it came to privacy. I think that's so ****ed up that she keeps waking you up like that, on top of nobody respecting your need for personal space. That's just crossing the line. You should get yourself out of there soon for the sake of your sanity. They seem to be doing more harm than good. A home should be a place you feel safe and comfortable in.


I've partially moved out for college now, but rent is quite expensive and if I could drive I'd want to still stay home to save myself that expense. :frown2: It could be worse, but yes, she really wants me out already anyway. She told me "I don't want you coming back to this house." yesterday. She's said hurtful things like this for years though, nothing new. Thank you for your kind words. I hope I find such a home.

I constantly went back home for the weekends and holidays last semester and this past one. It was especially tempting since I had two really loud and messy roommates that I couldn't turn down a chance to get away from. Now I'm going back today to take a summer class and I had asked her and my stepdad to unlock my bathroom (Since I started locking it because they and/or their friends were using it while I was gone and messing it up) because I got an e-mail that apparently I have a new roommate. They saw that those other two were gone, as well. So maybe it will be better now. :laugh:


----------



## soreos

I wish I understood the Internet...


----------



## tea111red

Sick of being assaulted by these ****ty ads, esp. the garbage talent show ones. Wish all the hosts were shipped off to a remote island and I never had to hear about them again.


----------



## love is like a dream

:serious:


----------



## tea111red

cosmicKitten said:


> purposely not flushing the toilet


:sus

lol....


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> :serious:


Daddy's little angel!


----------



## jolene23

Coincidence said:


> :serious:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SolutionX said:


> It must have been Tinder that changed people's perception of meeting people off the internet. It seems like it changed overnight right around the time you started hearing about Tinder all the time. Just give people the option of judging others by swiping left or right and you can change society!


Yea, that's sad. All I ever hear about dating online now is that it's not a legit way to get to know someone. Before Tinder, all I ever heard was that it could go either way. Guess it depends which dating site you go on, too.


----------



## Marko3

what to eat next?


----------



## Rebootplease

Marko3 said:


> what to eat next?


Making me hungry


----------



## riverbird

I really wish that I had a swimming pool.


----------



## Rebootplease

riverbird said:


> I really wish that I had a swimming pool.


Me too


----------



## funnynihilist

I hope to never see or hear Roseanne Barr again. Amen.


----------



## Mabel Pines

cosmicKitten said:


> It truly is... I was thinking about talking to my landlord about either giving her a warning or kicking her out or something, but I don't want to provoke her more in fear of what she might do next. :sus


Can't you find somewhere else to live, though? Wouldn't just about anywhere else be better than living with her?


----------



## riverbird

I can now add a really awesome recumbent bike to my list of things I've gotten for stupid cheap that look almost brand new! First my fancy office chair for $12 and yesterday the bike for $75, which was apparently $600 new. Hopefully the bike will help with my knee.


----------



## SofaKing

What make and model? How many wheels?

I have a Catrike Expedition.


riverbird said:


> I can now add a really awesome recumbent bike to my list of things I've gotten for stupid cheap that look almost brand new! First my fancy office chair for $12 and yesterday the bike for $75, which was apparently $600 new. Hopefully the bike will help with my knee.


----------



## AffinityWing

splendidbob said:


> Weird skin based mind vomit incoming lol.
> 
> @AffinityWing my own acne problems are long since gone, thankfully, what remains are the scars (both physically, and mentally, and mentally about the physically lol). Yeh, its for sure a large part of the cause of my SA / AvPD. I have actually been treating the scarring for a few years now, first with needling and then with retinoids. Internet pharmacy retinoids too (which is even riskier lol).
> 
> What I can say about both of those, needling isn't particularly painful. I have needled with as long as 2mm dermastamps (not recommended). Routinely 1.5 though. Never had any complications. Does it work? Marginally, maybe, it's actually very hard for me to get a reading on my scars because they vary so much depending on lighting conditions. In some lighting they are invisible, in others very visible, but I would say that there has been a definite softening of the edges of scars, though they might have become larger (which is weird, on my right cheek one of the huge scars isn't even recognisable as such now). It might be that they are significantly improved though, I don't tend to keep photos around. For acne, rolling does seem to cause peeling (which suggests it is turning over the skin quicker) so maybe. I don't know about rolling on active acne though. Might be worth experimenting with at shorter length needles (0.2), those don't hurt at all and can't see how complications would develop (don't think you should roll on actual acne tho, just around it). I haven't dermarolled or stamped for a while, mainly because I am more at ease with the scars now.
> 
> Retin, and topical retinoids, yeh, those are interesting (assuming they are legit which I am 98% sure they are lol). I still use retin a (0.025 strength) maybe once or twice a week for antiaging (its applying cream so isn't much of a bind lol), very minor sides at that dose and frequency, but then you sortof have to push through that (have at points been able to use a higher strength almost daily). I can't say if it would work on acne, but given how it definitely turns skin over quicker (if you over apply you peel like crazy) they probably will. It also helps clear blackheads if used consistently, and you sorta actually want a little bit of the redness (makes you a bit glowy lol, like you ate too many carrots lmao). Effect on scarring, unsure. Subjectively it has improved some of my wrinkles, and new ones don't seem to be forming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to use it forever, just because, why not?
> 
> Afaik some of the newer retinoids have less harsh sides, so worth considering those for acne (and I think in the US at least one is now over the counter?). I use tretinoin because that is the only one with evidence for antiaging (which is primarily why I bother to use it now).
> 
> But yeh, topical retinoids don't go systemic, have been used for a bajillion years without problems, one of the safest things to try (not like accutane). Just be ultra careful in the sun. My position on this stuff is, for women or men who have a skincare routine, are around 30, they might as well hop on the tretinoin instead of spending hundreds of dollars on night moisturising day beads with 7 levels of microabrasive derma smoothing crystals (or whatever lol), since they are the only thing that actually have any scientific basis for preventing and improving wrinkles :b.


Same here. I barely have any acne left, only deal with the occasional few cysts breaking out like one I got on my chin a few days. It's a shame what years of picking at your face for years will do, though. Wish I had been more careful before it was too late. :crying: I never even knew or realized I could end up scarring from it.

Bad lighting can make even the most clear face look bad, so no worries. Are these red spots and PIH/PIE or atrophic scars? How long did it take you to see results? I'd be interested in trying it then, especially since I haven't seen a dermatologist since the last time I went for my first time.

I'm currently using samples of a topical that my dermatologist gave me from last time, Veltin, a retinoid apparently a mix of Clindamycin and Tretinoin. Yes, I've read that they're pretty good for scaring. Still will take quite a while, though.

Oh yeah, I have to get back into using sunscreen too. I neglect it alot, since I stay inside so often more than not. Texas sun is quite intimidating, makes you want to walk around with an umbrella or something. lol

That's a relief. I never understand people who use so many products, when I think if you find effective enough stuff you should be able to do with the most basic routine, no? Then again, I am looking to expand my collection since it looks so fun.


----------



## Wanderlust26

AffinityWing said:


> I've partially moved out for college now, but rent is quite expensive and if I could drive I'd want to still stay home to save myself that expense. :frown2: It could be worse, but yes, she really wants me out already anyway. She told me "I don't want you coming back to this house." yesterday. She's said hurtful things like this for years though, nothing new. Thank you for your kind words. I hope I find such a home.
> 
> I constantly went back home for the weekends and holidays last semester and this past one. It was especially tempting since I had two really loud and messy roommates that I couldn't turn down a chance to get away from. Now I'm going back today to take a summer class and I had asked her and my stepdad to unlock my bathroom (Since I started locking it because they and/or their friends were using it while I was gone and messing it up) because I got an e-mail that apparently I have a new roommate. They saw that those other two were gone, as well. So maybe it will be better now. :laugh:


Well if you can tolerate your family members' behaviors then it's not the worst idea to stay home a little longer, especially if you're going to have student debt. I understand, rent can be ridiculous but if you can afford it, the feeling of independence and self-sufficiency is worth it. Either way, good luck with everything. I hope it all works out in the end.


----------



## SplendidBob

This is what I feel like when I try to sit in a chair with my bad neck.






I feel his pain so much.



AffinityWing said:


> Same here. I barely have any acne left, only deal with the occasional few cysts breaking out like one I got on my chin a few days. It's a shame what years of picking at your face for years will do, though. Wish I had been more careful before it was too late. :crying: I never even knew or realized I could end up scarring from it.


I know. So hard to not pick though . I also suspect the cream they put me on worsened scarring (dont remember what sort now, but it wasn't good stuff from a derma).



AffinityWing said:


> Bad lighting can make even the most clear face look bad, so no worries. Are these red spots and PIH/PIE or atrophic scars? How long did it take you to see results? I'd be interested in trying it then, especially since I haven't seen a dermatologist since the last time I went for my first time.


My scars are very broad rolling scars, I think they are kinda tethered underneath or something. It's really hard for me to get a handle on how many I have, at this points its more like my skin is just a bit uneven, and the scars kinda cross over each other. there are probably 2 or 3 wide but very shallow scars on each cheek, 1 very deep one below my right temple (I might continue aggressively stamping that one), one or two on my temples, and a few on my forhead. I am pretty sure thinking back *years* before I started ****ing about with rolling and tretinoin I had a lot more, but its been so gradual, and I cant really trust my own judgement on it.

Some days I think I am BDD about it (thinking them to be worse than they are) and some days I think they are better than they are (and I am better looking than I am), so I simply can't rule out the notion I am just totally convincing myself all of this hasn't really made a difference (though I do think it has).

At any rate, if you stay with short needles, and make sure you disinfect beforehand, I dont think you can do harm. What you could do is roll with very short rollers after applying the topicals in order to push those deeper into the skin (which should make them more effective).

Using 2mm stamps was beyond risky (and a bit stupid), but I take stupid risks sometimes, you should definitely not do anything like that. But the very short rollers wont go deep enough to cause potential problems.



AffinityWing said:


> I'm currently using samples of a topical that my dermatologist gave me from last time, Veltin, a retinoid apparently a mix of Clindamycin and Tretinoin. Yes, I've read that they're pretty good for scaring. Still will take quite a while, though.


Ah, yeh it has the tretinoin in, so its all good. I guess when the acne has fully cleared its best to move onto just tretinoin (and tbh, you might as well continue with it). I think the effects on scarring / wrinkles take a long time, but also, eh, can't harm to have a pretty effective wrinkle blocker there .

It's funny. I am a lot more bothered by my own scarring than other peoples. I was looking at an attractive red head in my gym recently and noticed she had some scarring. It didn't have any negative impact on her looks at all.



AffinityWing said:


> Oh yeah, I have to get back into using sunscreen too. I neglect it alot, since I stay inside so often more than not. Texas sun is quite intimidating, makes you want to walk around with an umbrella or something. lol


Yeh, with retin def make sure you use it, in fact, probably a good idea to take a small bottle with you wherever you go. I hate using the stuff because my skin is naturally greasy and when I use sunscreen it triggers it into even more oil production and yeh, it aint pretty, but tretinoin really makes it super sensitive, so yeh.



AffinityWing said:


> That's a relief. I never understand people who use so many products, when I think if you find effective enough stuff you should be able to do with the most basic routine, no? Then again, I am looking to expand my collection since it looks so fun.


Hah, its a bit like my fragrance collection. Could make do with just one, but its much more fun to think "hmm which one shall I wear today ".

But yeh, pretty much all you could possibly use imo:

1. tretinoin (thats 90% of your skincare done)
2. high spf sunscreen (and stay out of the sun)
3. good quality moisturiser
4. maybe a vitamin c serum?

I can't really think of anything else of value. You will notice if you look at a lot of beauty products they have retinol in them. Retinol is basically a neutered retinoid (aka tretinoin) probably doesn't really do anything much. as you have the good stuff, it's meh.

In terms of timescales, for rolling:

If you are aggressive and use 1.5mm=2mm you are looking at 4-6 weeks between rolls (but honestly, unless your scarring is very bad its not worth the risk as it might cause new scarring). For smaller needles (mainly to enhance the absorption of topicals, its more like once a week or less, but check with the roller). If dermarolling helps, expect a % improvement after maybe a year (its slow progress). Same kind of timescale with tretinoin. But with both of these you can just keep going afaik, its not great chore to do them .


----------



## CNikki

Found a website where someone (believed to be third or fourth cousin) was looking for family members from my mother's side. I wanted to give them information that they were looking for and hoped that since their message was written a long time ago that maybe they had information of my great-grandmother from my mother's side. Records say that the great-grandmother had parents from Germany but there's no information on them.

Of course, the email bounced back.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Saw a girl working at my grocery store at the dollar store today. I never see anyone from work outside of work. It would be rather awkward. But she didn't even notice me.


----------



## Sus y

riverbird said:


> I really wish that I had a swimming pool.


Me too. :crying:


----------



## 0589471

I am DYING of laughter  my sister noticed a toothpaste stain on my t-shirt and pointed out it looks like a butterfly. It actually kinda does (and y'know my namesake and all) lol I'm super weird but I had to share.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:lol


----------



## 0589471

@SamanthaStrange I love your new avatar btw! You even have butterfly wings in it


----------



## llodell88

wish i felt like working.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@A Toxic Butterfly Thanks. She's a faerie, that's my trademark. :b


----------



## funnynihilist

I see a butt stain someone left on a seat after getting out of the pool



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I am DYING of laughter  my sister noticed a toothpaste stain on my t-shirt and pointed out it looks like a butterfly. It actually kinda does (and y'know my namesake and all) lol I'm super weird but I had to share.


----------



## 0589471

@funnynihilist :lol That must be one TINY person...I guess a fairy sat on my chest and left a butt print on my shirt. Hahaha


----------



## funnynihilist

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @*funnynihilist* :lol That must be one TINY person...I guess a fairy sat on my chest and left a butt print on my shirt. Hahaha


Sound like an interesting evening haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It wasn't me. :lol


----------



## 0589471

@SamanthaStrange :lol ...Or was it? I saw you a little bit ago with a bucket of white paint!


----------



## funnynihilist

Its getting hot in here!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I need to die.


----------



## love is like a dream

tea111red said:


> Daddy's little angel!


lol yea


----------



## love is like a dream

jolene23 said:


>


jolene23  :grin2:
the one who edited the text on the car is so clever. xD


----------



## love is like a dream

anyone thinks wolves are misunderstood?


















i copied this from here:----> http://www.onegreenplanet.org/animalsandnature/so-you-want-a-pet-wolf/

Despite physical and genetic similarities between dogs and wolves, their personalities and behaviors are vastly different. For the past 10,000 years, people and dogs have lived and grown together. We have bred dogs to assist us and to live in harmony with our lifestyles. Although we might not realize it, we have selectively bred them for flexibility and an eagerness to please. Wolves, however, have spent the last 10,000 years as wild animals, living on their own and fending for themselves. Even raising a wolf from the time it is a puppy won't erase the instinctual behaviors they will have.

Despite this knowledge, many people end up going out and purchasing a wolf or wolfdog. As puppies, these animals seem quite similar to dogs. They are happy, playful and adorable. As they approach sexual maturity, however, most become territorial, pack-oriented and predatorial &#8230; personality traits that do not make for an ideal animal to share your home with. Many of these animals end up destroying furniture and homes, terrorizing other pets and their natural behaviors are perceived as aggressive.

Typical wolf behaviors may frighten those who are unfamiliar with them. For example, wolves greet one another with "mouth hugs." Gently biting one another's face is a "hello" rather than a form of aggression. Having an animal the size of a wolf grabbing you by the face is enough to freak out even the calmest pet parents. If children are around an animal that displays these behaviors, it can easily make even the most educated parents nervous. Because of these unusual and un-dog-like behaviors, many pet wolves and wolfdogs end up living miserable lives, chained up outside or sent to, already overcrowded, sanctuaries.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Kilgore Trout

I need to die too.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

If I could meet someone who understood how hard it is for me to work, and would accept that, life would be a lot easier.

I can't see myself ever working again. I've been out too long and I just can't cope with the feeling of dread everyday.

Even when I was at my healthiest, working out religiously, had mates, work was still a struggle and I'd always end up leaving where I worked in the end.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Persephone The Dread said:


> I need to die.





geraltofrivia said:


> I need to die too.


I'm sorry guy's.

I know how you feel. :group


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Nothing is free in this world. If I want to get rid of all the misery in life, the price is all the pleasure.


----------



## cosmicKitten

Mabel Pines said:


> Can't you find somewhere else to live, though? Wouldn't just about anywhere else be better than living with her?


It would be a real pain to find a place this late, since I already signed the 12 month lease and most houses get filled up pretty quickly by all the students in the area. Plus it's all I can afford atm -.- sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's pretty sad when you tell the cashier to 'have a nice day', and she looks at you like you just spoke some other language. :sus


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's pretty sad when you tell the cashier to 'have a nice day', and she looks at you like you just spoke some other language. :sus


That cashier sounds like a grump!


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> I need to die.


Please don't do that.


----------



## tea111red

Oh, this is that Ed Sheeran the news/media has forced me to know about?






uke uke uke


----------



## tea111red

Had to flush the rest of this chocolate down the toilet, lol. I didn't want to be tempted anymore.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When I said I need to die I didn't mean I need excruciating pain but cheers body.


----------



## Crisigv

Sucks being a loser, and having no plans, no friends.


----------



## twistix

The sadness resurged and I can't stop the tears


----------



## Mabel Pines

I was actually thinking of something else as I scrolled down but, instead when I went to post, Twix sticks popped into my head, for some reason, lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I don't care if I die in my sleep. 

I genuinely don't give a ****. 

I'm tired of not being able to see an end to the pain I feel. 

I shouldn't be feeling like this. I shouldn't have to feel like this. I don't deserve this ****.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

twistix said:


> The sadness resurged and I can't stop the tears


 :squeeze


----------



## Mabel Pines

twistix said:


> The sadness resurged and I can't stop the tears


 :squeeze:hug


----------



## Daxi004

@Pete Beale I hope you feel better soon :squeeze


----------



## Mabel Pines

Pete Beale said:


> I don't care if I die in my sleep.
> 
> I genuinely don't give a ****.
> 
> I'm tired of not being able to see an end to the pain I feel.
> 
> I shouldn't be feeling like this. I shouldn't have to feel like this. I don't deserve this ****.


I hope some happiness comes your way, sir. I truly hope to see you happy, soon.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## SplendidBob

Weird. Caved tonight and bought some whiskey. Had a couple of shots and "didn't fancy having any more". Wtf? That never happens.


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Weird. Caved tonight and bought some whiskey. Had a couple of shots and "didn't fancy having any more". Wtf? That never happens.


Yeah, I've had to shelve booze for awhile. It's somewhat challenging to just have a drink and be satisfied...and then it gives me food cravings. Good job on being able to resist more shots.


----------



## tea111red

Kind of wish I hadn't thrown that chocolate from earlier out now, lol.

Nah, but I will probably be glad I did again tomorrow. Won't have to deal w/ the "damage" of eating a lot chocolate.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Yeah, I've had to shelve booze for awhile. It's somewhat challenging to just have a drink and be satisfied...and then it gives me food cravings. Good job on being able to resist more shots.


Yeh, same.

Reached the top of my allowable weight today, though have gained considerable muscle and strength (my attempts at dieting have ended up being a fairly decent slow bulk lol, so it's not all bad).

I definitely need to knuckle down on the weight loss now though, I am at the "clothing getting uncomfortably tight" stage, and its v disheartening having to buy new stuff due to gained weight. 

Am able to sleep and wake up earlier now so theres a good chance I can nail it .


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, same.
> 
> Reached the top of my allowable weight today, though have gained considerable muscle and strength (my attempts at dieting have ended up being a fairly decent slow bulk lol, so it's not all bad).
> 
> I definitely need to knuckle down on the weight loss now though, I am at the "clothing getting uncomfortably tight" stage, and its v disheartening having to buy new stuff due to gained weight.
> 
> Am able to sleep and wake up earlier now so theres a good chance I can nail it .


Honestly, I think you're going about it better than I am. I'm so focused on the loss that i'm not really setting myself up for success after reaching some goals. Whereas you are putting a good foundation even if you need to make some adjustments to take off some fat pounds.

I may end up looking thin, but I don't know if I'll look "healthy". Oh well...both paths work, I guess.


----------



## Wanderlust26

tea111red said:


> Kind of wish I hadn't thrown that chocolate from earlier out now, lol.
> 
> Nah, but I will probably be glad I did again tomorrow. Won't have to deal w/ the "damage" of eating a lot chocolate.


:O

It should be a crime to throw away chocolate!


----------



## funnynihilist

Wanderlust26 said:


> :O
> 
> It should be a crime to throw away chocolate!


I believe she flushed them if memory serves me right.


----------



## Wanderlust26

This month has been cloudy 80% of the time. I don't remember May being like this ever.


----------



## Wanderlust26

funnynihilist said:


> I believe she flushed them if memory serves me right.


That's sacrilege....


----------



## tea111red

I rethought my plans to audition for My 600 lb Life one day so I flushed the chocolates.....

:hide


----------



## funnynihilist

tea111red said:


> I rethought my plans to audition for My 600 lb Life one day so I flushed the chocolates.....
> 
> :hide


Yeah I have to watch my chocolate intake as well. Pretty cruel of this world to make something so pleasurable bad for you.
Chocolate is one of the few things I never get tired of.


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> Yeah I have to watch my chocolate intake as well. Pretty cruel of this world to make something so pleasurable bad for you.
> Chocolate is one of the few things I never get tired of.


lol, yeah. I just knew if I ate all those chocolates I was going to be more moody from the weight gain for a few days/until I starved the gained fat off.


----------



## Mabel Pines

funnynihilist said:


> Yeah I have to watch my chocolate intake as well. Pretty cruel of this world to make something so pleasurable bad for you.
> Chocolate is one of the few things I never get tired of.


I feel the same way with virtually raw bacon. I never get tired of eating them, lol.


----------



## komorikun

Jesus christ. Those trains are so ****ing loud. Horrible noise.


----------



## SilentLyric

almost time to sleep.


----------



## Were

I finally finalized and submitted to Uni today what my master's thesis will be about, it will be about the concept of housing bubble and whether there is a housing bubble in Turkey.


----------



## tea111red

Ate bad today anyway (bagels). :bash I won't have much money for food for awhile so hopefully that helps make up for the bad eating, lol.

These food cravings may be because it's almost that time... fortunately you burn more calories while on it. That should help, too.


----------



## roxslide

I'm so ****ing bored. I hate this place and him. If you don't want to talk and just want to order me around and bore the hell out of me then what's even the pt of visiting you? I've been stuck in this room for like 3 hrs with a dying cell phone. You know? It'd be a lot easier and faster to work on my hmwrk with access to wifi and a computer. Why the hell would I drive an hour over here just so you can order me to do my hmwrk without the proper tools??? Not mentioning the hour I have to drive tmr so I can go to work. Man I forget how awful it is to spend time alone with him until it's already too late.


----------



## Pongowaffle

This cycling group I joined, weekly to biweekly meetups, has been one of the very few social things I enjoy. Made a bunch of great acquaintances. Helped me a great deal with my chronic loneliness. Look forward to it to get through the week. Best social optimism I have had in a long time. Unfortunately it looks like I can no longer attend them due to a new weekly obligation my family put me up to. If I have to suddenly cut off from all of these new people I am getting a good vibe with, that would be a huge shame. This looks like the first people in a long time who are not put off by me.



tea111red said:


> Ate bad today anyway (bagels). I won't have much money for food for awhile so hopefully that helps make up for the bad eating, lol..


Bagels are bad lol? Carbs? I always been a donut person because bagels taste too bland for me. Now I feel even worse about my diet discipline lol.


----------



## komorikun

Did some loud Mexican family move in next door to me? I hear some horrible Spanish singing.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Coincidence said:


> in the past like in 2014 the were many decent guys on this site (males). now only a few are good.
> 
> many new accounts all act/sound the same (overly fake nice" and creepy and not interesting


I wish you the best in life.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had to blow up some balloons from the helium tank towards the end of work today. It was kind of fun. Lol...


----------



## tea111red

I just tried to write this flippin post 5 times and the page kept going back to the previous one and erased what I wrote on this phone, lol.

@Pongowaffle they're bad for me, lol. I ate too many cals worth and they have a lot of carbs, which tend to stimulate my appetite and cause me to eat more than normal. I had been sticking to a low carb diet to lose some fat, but I stumbled, lol. Hoping I'll get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Coincidence said:


>


You are so beautiful.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


>


Marveling at that face....


----------



## Pongowaffle

tea111red said:


> I just tried to write this flippin post 5 times and the page kept going back to the previous one and erased what I wrote on this phone, lol.
> 
> @*Pongowaffle* they're bad for me, lol. I ate too many cals worth and they have a lot of carbs, which tend to stimulate my appetite and cause me to eat more than normal. I had been sticking to a low carb diet to lose some fat, but I stumbled, lol. Hoping I'll get back on track tomorrow.


Lol no problem. Low carb diets take weeks for your body to get use to. I tried doing that twice but stumbled too and gave up. Hope you can keep at it. Good luck with that.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I just got my phone snatched by a black guy. This is ****ing great. My social profiling radar was already ticking. I let my kindness and courtesy got in the way. I should have listen to it. ****!!!!!!


----------



## harrison

One day I want to go to the UK again and spend a summer there. Stay somewhere near the British Library for a couple of weeks and also find out where they're filminging the Antiques Roadshow - I love that show.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Pongowaffle said:


> I just got my phone snatched by a black guy. This is ****ing great. My social profiling radar was already ticking. I let my kindness and courtesy got in the way. I should have listen to it. ****!!!!!!


Don't worry. An even blacker black guy stole it from that black guy. That black guy's social profiling radar was ticking, too, but he, too, didn't listen to it, unfortunately.


----------



## SofaKing

Pongowaffle said:


> I just got my phone snatched by a black guy. This is ****ing great. My social profiling radar was already ticking. I let my kindness and courtesy got in the way. I should have listen to it. ****!!!!!!


Not to salt a wound, but mentioning the burglar's race was....unnecessary.



Mabel Pines said:


> Don't worry. An even blacker black guy stole it from that black guy. That black guy's social profiling radar was ticking, too, but he, too, didn't listen to it, unfortunately.


And this takes offensive to a newer level....kudos.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SofaKing said:


> And this takes offensive to a newer level....kudos.


It was actually making fun of the previous poster's mentioning of the burglar's race. Could you not see that?


----------



## SofaKing

Mabel Pines said:


> It was actually making fun of the previous poster's mentioning of the burglar's race. Could you not see that?


Nope... it seemed like you were commiserating with the previous poster by piling on. Could you not see that?


----------



## Mabel Pines

SofaKing said:


> Nope... it seemed like you were commiserating with the previous poster by piling on. Could you not see that?


Nope. It was you that couldn't see that I was making fun of him. I know what my intentions were when posting that because I was the one that posted it. You didn't post it, so you wouldn't know. But you were supposed to be able to tell by looking at it but you weren't able to. How would you like it if I misinterpreted or misunderstood one of your posts and stated that I knew what your intentions were and you didn't? You would say, how would I know what your intentions were and yet the one who posted the post didn't?


----------



## SofaKing

Mabel Pines said:


> Nope. It was you that couldn't see that I was making fun of him. I know what my intentions were when posting that because I was the one that posted it. You didn't post it, so you wouldn't know. But you were supposed to be able to tell by looking at it but you weren't able to. How would you like it if I misinterpreted or misunderstood one of your posts and stated that I knew what your intentions were and you didn't? You would say, how would I know what your intentions were and yet the one who posted the post didn't?


Look junior...just take your lumps like a man. You could have admonished the poster, but ya didn't. And now, you're just backpedaling and deflecting to save face. Pathetic.

Perhaps you've learned a better lesson about reviewing your posts for a public audience to really reflect on how it could be interpreted, but I'm guessing that's a big no.


----------



## alienbird

I am happy. No one will take this away from me tonight.


----------



## funnynihilist

America is a total ****show now


----------



## Wanderlust26

Damn it, that wasn't how the phone call was suppose to go. I have to prepare a script in my head because I suck at thinking on my feet, but when I do I forget to ask important questions when someone asks or says something I didn't expect. It happened so fast too. Maybe she was in a rush because it's near her lunch time. Well I just hope she meant it and will look/consider my application.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SofaKing said:


> Look junior...just take your lumps like a man. You could have admonished the poster, but ya didn't. And now, you're just backpedaling and deflecting to save face. Pathetic.
> 
> Perhaps you've learned a better lesson about reviewing your posts for a public audience to really reflect on how it could be interpreted, but I'm guessing that's a big no.


Look junior, you are really bad at interpreting people's posts, therefore don't interpret them. I don't know why you have to lash out at me because you got rejected by 10 girls, today, and a bird pooped on you. It is not my fault that you had a crappy day, so quit taking it out on me.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Mabel Pines said:


> I don't know why you have to lash out at me because you got rejected by 10 girls, today, and a bird pooped on you. It is not my fault that you had a crappy day, so quit taking it out on me.


 @SofaKing See, that's me interpreting YOUR post.


----------



## tea111red

*posted the below in the wrong thread originally...haha.

I remember as a kid being embarrassed for being a vegetarian. Now it is trendy to be one or a vegan....ha.


----------



## tea111red

Pongowaffle said:


> Lol no problem. Low carb diets take weeks for your body to get use to. I tried doing that twice but stumbled too and gave up. Hope you can keep at it. Good luck with that.


Thank you.


----------



## Myosr

.__.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'Frank stop it.'

'I can't. I'm gay for Jaime'

'No that's not a thing. You can't be gay for just one person, unless you're a lady and you meet Ellen'

...

*in gay club*

'Guys this isn't working. I'm not _gay_ gay I'm just gay for Jaime'

...

"I made you a painting. It's called one armed mermaid that's also part unicorn with big foot."

lmfao. That painting :')


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> .__.


lol amazing.


----------



## love is like a dream

this hungry eyes girl is adorable


----------



## komorikun

Uh oh. Came home from shopping rather late in the evening and there was my landlord and some guy in front of the apartment with the sewer grates open. And I saw some water flowing through the front yard. The guy was saying to my landlord, "I don't know what to tell you. You should probably call so and so." Doesn't sound good..... 

I hope they don't shut off our water to do the repairs. Fine if it's only for an hour or two but not the whole day/night. I have nowhere to stay if that happens. Don't have any friends. And I'm taking tomorrow off from work. Please don't ruin my 4 day weekend.....

I also ran into the landlord Tuesday morning when I left for work. Thought it was odd for him to be here on a weekday morning since he has a full-time job. Usually he only comes by on the weekends. Wonder if related.


----------



## komorikun

Crap. The plastic thingie I got for storing my sugar has a crack on the bottom of it. I don't think I caused the crack but it's possible. I carried it in a canvas bag with only one other item. The rest of the stuff was in my backpack. When I took the bus the backpack was on the floor but I kept the canvas bag on my lap.

Anyways, got it from Bed Bath and Beyond which has a very lenient return policy. Even returned a comforter that I had used for a couple months. I very rarely return things. Guess I will be going back again. Kind of a pain but there are other stores in the area that I'd like to do more shopping.


----------



## komorikun

Yep, water is being shut off tomorrow. Got an email a few minutes ago.



> The water main leak that looks like it's for the building next door is actually for the sprinkler system on our building. I plan to have a plumber look at it as early as possible tomorrow morning. Once work starts we'll have to shut off water to the building, probably for several hours. This may be as early as 8:00 or 9:00. We will need to dig up the area to the south of the entry sidewalk. I'm hoping we won't need to remove any sections of the entry sidewalk but that is a possibility. Please be careful going through that area.


I'll take a shower tonight and fill one of my garbage cans with water, so I can at least flush the toilet. Put some water in tupperware, so I can brush my teeth and wash my face.


----------



## Blue Dino

SofaKing said:


> Not to salt a wound, but mentioning the burglar's race was....unnecessary.


 It wasn't really racist until he mentioned the "social profiling" part, but at the same time even with that, I have a feeling had he mentioned a White guy, Chinese guy, Hispanic guy, cambodian guy, etc, then this quote wouldn't have exist in the first place.



tea111red said:


> *posted the below in the wrong thread originally...haha.
> 
> I remember as a *kid being embarrassed for being a vegetarian*. Now it is trendy to be one or a vegan....ha.


I had no clue this was a stigma. Although I also remember if you ride your bike to school, you're consider a loser and not cool. Now it's the opposite.


----------



## komorikun

I don't see anything wrong with mentioning race.


----------



## roxslide

I wonder if other ppl have weird fears about breaks in consciousness. Like when I was young I read about the concept that the break in consciousness in sleep simulates death and every morning we are reborn and that freaked me out. I know that's not reality because we are semi aware and dream during different stages of sleep but I can't help thinking of it sometimes.

When people ask about hypothetical scenarios like "Would you start over?" I always say no because I'm afraid if I change the past or even change/leave my body in a hypothetical scenario the current me or consciousness will "die".

Super random and kind of funny but "beaming" in Star Trek or the act of transport by dematerialization scares the crap out of me because I can't help but think it kills the current "you" in the process and when you appear you're replaced by a clone of yourself the moment before but you could never know that you died because you have all the same memories and pathways as the person that died.


----------



## love is like a dream

maybe the best way to avoid the annoying summer is to travel every year to australia or something from march to august and come back to spend september to february here


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> this girl in the first picture is pretty.


this too :heart :love2


----------



## Blue Dino

Just found the 3rd lookalike for this pair. :lol


----------



## llodell88

thought i was feeling sort of wired today more than usually and now its 4 am almost and im awake still


----------



## momentsunset

What's wrong with peoples tastes.. why is it that some of the most mediocre things and stupid/cruel/untalented people are insanely popular? Is it that we live in a world where the majority of people are just plain stupid and don't think? I honestly don't want to believe that because it's depressing, but maybe I need to just face that reality.


----------



## Overdrive

momentsunset said:


> What's wrong with peoples tastes.. why is it that some of the most mediocre things and stupid/cruel/untalented people are insanely popular? Is it that we live in a world where the majority of people are just plain stupid and don't think? I honestly don't want to believe that because it's depressing, but maybe I need to just face that reality.


----------



## harrison

Just saw them interviewing a guy near Bondi Beach - what a great looking spot.


----------



## EarthDominator

Why can't I be good at anything?


----------



## Myosr

Lol, I love the expression on that girl's face. Can't imagine why anyone would be so impressed by a bottle of Coca Cola.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm so weird when I'm drunk.

Catch me laughing to the point of tears at someone drinking choccy milk from a wine glass. Observe as I make disconcerting comments like 'Shadow the Hedgehog isn't so bad!' 'Watch me whip, watch me nae nae,' I sing - or announce - as I proudly pull off some routine on the dance floor, with a dab thrown in for good measure.

It's so funny how my social anxiety doesn't just reduce with a few drinks, it disappears. The insane shenanigans that result are utterly foreign to me, like manifestations of another personality. Or perhaps it's a representation of who I really am when I'm freed from the shackles of relentless self doubt and paranoia that occasionally have me dissociating. Either way, it's always temporary - only the people around me can stop me from doing things that on one hand I might regret, but on the other might outright ruin my life. 

I already struggle on the daily to care about much of anything. I don't ask for much, yet I can't have what would truly do something to fill the void in my chest. Years of constant mental illness have left me bitter and jaded, even outright angry sometimes. Most of it is apathy, I feel like I can never have what I want so I stop wanting anything. But does something cease to exist when it descends into the void? Apathy is one part of me that stays constant with a few shots - I just become, like 10x happier and infinitely less anxious. Indeed, the 'not giving a ****' part of not being anxious becomes a powerful sense of nihilism for me. Nothing matters and morals are lies. Who cares?

My third semester at college is almost at an end. Yesterday my tutor told me that we will probably be holding a celebration for students and faculty of the Philosophy department. She even specifically mentioned that my crush/favourite professor will be there. Here's the real kicker, though - it's going to be held at a bar.

I'm basically a crazy ***** after even just a few drinks. Who knows what I'd be capable of in this situation. Flirting with my married professor would be a... good... case scenario. Perhaps I shouldn't go - but I also really don't care. 

It's such a delicious feeling to get ****ed up.


----------



## alienbird

ShatteredGlass said:


> It's such a delicious feeling to get ****ed up.


Hey friend, you could be heading down a bad path with alcohol.
I get it, it might seem like it helps, buuuut you might do a lot you regret.
And if you become dependent on it, yikes. It will make your life worse. I know from being around alcoholics... it's a mess.

Alcohol usually makes me sad and doesn't do much for my anxiety around strangers. Xanax makes me chatty to people I know. I'd suggest trying meds over alcohol, although yeah, they can mess you up too.

You sound fun underneath the anxiety. Hey. Sorry you're still struggling. All the best.


----------



## Myosr

"There's no way you live with / depend on your parents because of mental illness. 
I have mental health issues. I don't live with my parents.
So, you have to be lazy, entitled, bad or flawed, and worthy of ridicule."

---

whatever.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

momentsunset said:


> What's wrong with peoples tastes.. why is it that some of the most mediocre things and stupid/cruel/untalented people are insanely popular? Is it that we live in a world where the majority of people are just plain stupid and don't think? I honestly don't want to believe that because it's depressing, but maybe I need to just face that reality.


At the risk of sounding completely arrogant, the answer is yes.

You only have to observe the general populace to see just how single-minded, selfish, and stupid we all really are.

Most people primarily base their political opinions, music tastes, lifestyles; off of what they think others will accept. Rarely have I encountered people whom have truly developed their own opinions. Most people need to be lead in some fashion or another.

Humans are also lazy, we throw our trash on the ground, we cut off people on the road in an attempt to get somewhere 1 second faster, we say O when referring to the number Zero because O is monosyllabic and we won't bother to pronounce multiple syllables if we can help it. There are many more examples of our laziness.

I said "we" because while every situation above may not apply to me, I acknowledge that I am a flawed individual. I am not perfect.

Face that reality, understand it. Acknowledge that you yourself are like this in someway, then do your best to not be a part of the collective in the same single-minded way a lot of people are.

_"Thinking is the hardest work there is, which is probably the reason why so few engage in it." - Henry Ford_


----------



## Daxi004

I keep zooming out of focus. damn eyes


----------



## Sus y

Today I was talking with a girl. She was telling me that her current bf didn't like her because she's fat and that he actually told her so when they were just friends, however, she was really into him so she kept trying until convinced him. I met her bf about a month ago and I thought she was too pretty for him (she's just not consistent in her style and doesn't use the proper clothes for her type of body, but she has a pretty face, huge boobs, and a friendly/cute personality), but it wouldn't matter what clothes he would use or what externally he can change, he'll be forever ugly. 

I just cannot believe that she was about to leave the country with another guy (one that was into her and wanted to help her), to start over elsewhere for her own survival and she quit that to stay with a man who thinks she's an unattractive fatty, but not only that, he waited until one week before she was leaving to ask her to be his bf without even having dated her (I guess he was too proud to accept that he was attracted to her nice personality), but not only that, she also said she's so in love that she does one crazy thing every day to surprise him (not losing weight, sadly) so he doesn't bored of her. 

I remembered at that moment that he made a negative comment about her, something about her being too jealous and him to be too secure that she would never cheat on him, it kind of bothered me and I replied, indirectly, with a hint for him to realize that she could have other guys interested, he opened big his eyes, as if it was never a possibility in his mind. I kind of felt sad for her and somehow for every woman on earth that has to deal with similar situations. 

:cry


----------



## PandaBearx

Should probably visit my dad.

I really dislike how whenever I'm mildly depressed it completely zaps my motivation or drive to do very basic tasks. Like getting out of my house takes forever & it's just aggravating b/c when I'm out I'm just like "wow! this is nice. Why didn't I do this sooner?" because brain you were too busy being uncooperative & stubborn, that's why. 

With that said I'm gonna go enjoy the day.


----------



## Amphoteric

Bought stickers and this happened

* *


----------



## Sus y

Amphoteric said:


> Bought stickers and this happened
> 
> * *


That's kind of cute :b


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> I had no clue this was a stigma. Although I also remember if you ride your bike to school, you're consider a loser and not cool. Now it's the opposite.


Yeah, I felt weird for it because the only other vegetarians I knew were family. I was also embarrassed whenever I had to tell people I couldn't eat certain foods. It drew attention to me and made me feel even more weird and like an outsider.

I had one friend kind of give me crap for being a vegetarian as a kid, too. Was a little annoying dealing w/ that. (Something I found amusing about her is that she later became one herself. Ha. Don't know if she is still one, though.)


----------



## Kevin001

Life is so crazy, one big whirlwind.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> ah lol yes the face of that guy? yes. he is an american politician or something like that. i totally felt in love with his face when i first saw him lmao


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Die


----------



## Marko3

Got home, and had a feeling to do a video... first video in ages!


----------



## momentsunset

Tymes Rhymes said:


> At the risk of sounding completely arrogant, the answer is yes.
> 
> You only have to observe the general populace to see just how single-minded, selfish, and stupid we all really are.
> 
> Most people primarily base their political opinions, music tastes, lifestyles; off of what they think others will accept. Rarely have I encountered people whom have truly developed their own opinions. Most people need to be lead in some fashion or another.
> 
> Humans are also lazy, we throw our trash on the ground, we cut off people on the road in an attempt to get somewhere 1 second faster, we say O when referring to the number Zero because O is monosyllabic and we won't bother to pronounce multiple syllables if we can help it. There are many more examples of our laziness.
> 
> I said "we" because while every situation above may not apply to me, I acknowledge that I am a flawed individual. I am not perfect.
> 
> Face that reality, understand it. Acknowledge that you yourself are like this in someway, then do your best to not be a part of the collective in the same single-minded way a lot of people are.
> 
> _"Thinking is the hardest work there is, which is probably the reason why so few engage in it." - Henry Ford_


 Thanks for the thoughtful response. For sure I am far from perfect, hell I had a few years where I was just acting straight up stupid in so many ways, however I had the self awareness to realize it and change. I suppose it's too difficult for others to take a look at themselves and their actions because they feel like admitting their stupidity will cause damage to their egos and they can't have that. People are so driven to pleasure and away from any tiny bit of pain it's ridiculous.

I love that quote by the way.


----------



## itsonlyamatteroftime

I stink.


----------



## Steve French

I had two beers yesterday after a bit of a break, clearly enough to reset tolerance to some degree. Well, I guess they totaled 1.5L, so it was really more like 4 beers. ****, I'm really dragging my arse today. I usually have less of a hangover after 10 or 12. Not that I am particularly nauseous, or anxious, or in pain, or any of those hallmarks of a hangover. Mainly I am tired, groggy, foggy, spaced out and slow. All this from a little more than 4 standard beers. This stuff is really hard on a man. I ought to find a different vice.


----------



## Rebootplease

I'm gonna be drinking tonight


----------



## SplendidBob

Whoop some SAS trolls (or a troll) found my youtube channel . A good exercise in being tolerant now. Go nuts.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Pongowaffle said:


> I just got my phone snatched by a black guy. This is ****ing great. My social profiling radar was already ticking. I let my kindness and courtesy got in the way. I should have listen to it. ****!!!!!!


This was tasteless. Sorry said it in the heat of the moment.

Don't know why I am sharing this. No one cares. Anyways I did get my phone back fortunately. Dude sat next to me at a starbucks. He asked very politely if he could use my phone to browse something online. He looked a bit sketchy and I said my phone battery just died. He begged me. Told me he just saw me use my phone and knew I was lying. Told me he needs to look up an address quickly to get picked up. I budged and lend it to me for a bit. He browsed on my phone for the next 30 minutes, refuse to give it back to me. Giving me -hold up bro!-. Eventually I had it, physically snatched my phone back out of his hands. He pushed me snatch my phone back from me. Swung at my face and ran off with my phone. Nearby big dude starbucks employee taking out trash rushed in a wrestled him to the ground. Got my phone back. Owe the starbucks employee a big thanks.

They called the police and I had to stay and give the officer a whole report.

Now I am getting bombarded with random texts and calls from random people. Texts look like they are talking in code for buying drugs. I don't know. Looks like that dude goes by the name Mob Gripe in his text exchanges lol.

Lesson learn: always trust your initial instinct. Do not give into empathy and compassion too easy.


----------



## Mabel Pines

geraltofrivia said:


> Dyes


Fixed.


----------



## Rebootplease

splendidbob said:


> Whoop some SAS trolls (or a troll) found my youtube channel . A good exercise in being tolerant now. Go nuts.


What r they doing at your YouTube Bob? I'm glad they didn't get my phone # I just publicly posted


----------



## SplendidBob

Rebootplease said:


> What r they doing at your YouTube Bob? I'm glad they didn't get my phone # I just publicly posted


Ah nothing of any value really, just trolling. Just wanted to invite them to go for it :lol.

Learning to shrug off that kind of thing will only do me good anyway. It's like they are making me more powerful than they could possibly imagine.


----------



## SplendidBob

My two other prints arrived. One of them is ****ing massive lol (and kinda blurry, maybe too large). Such feminine taste in art.


----------



## Mabel Pines

itsonlyamatteroftime said:


> I stink.


No you don't. You smell really good and you are a beautiful person and an awesome poster.


----------



## love is like a dream

@tea111red


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Rebootplease

splendidbob said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> What r they doing at your YouTube Bob? I'm glad they didn't get my phone # I just publicly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Ah nothing of any value really, just trolling. Just wanted to invite them to go for it .
> 
> Learning to shrug off that kind of thing will only do me good anyway. It's like they are making me more powerful than they could possibly imagine.
Click to expand...

Sounds like they got a crush .


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, that really lazy guy at work quit today. I told him before he went on break that he was supposed to help me with the potatoes and he said he'd get someone that doesn't even work in produce to help. Lol He's stupid at lying. I told him again but it didn't even help. If he can't handle an easy job like this then he's not gonna want to work anywhere.


----------



## Rebootplease

PurplePeopleEater said:


> So, that really lazy guy at work quit today. I told him before he went on break that he was supposed to help me with the potatoes and he said he'd get someone that doesn't even work in produce to help. Lol He's stupid at lying. I told him again but it didn't even help. If he can't handle an easy job like this then he's not gonna want to work anywhere.


Ah, you were right. Not so paranoid after all. I feel slightly bad for him.


----------



## SplendidBob

1. This guy is accidentally hilarious (the way he walks and talks and stuff)
2. This video just descends into the point where you can't tell its a parody or not, the bit where he talks about asking someone to take pictures of you and the insane product that sticks stuff down on your clothes. Spray water bottle. Grimacing in the mirror. Pretending to walk while a random person spam takes photos of you. It's like a weird camp black mirror.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rebootplease said:


> Ah, you were right. Not so paranoid after all. I feel slightly bad for him.


I think he did coke awhile back cause he kept sniffling at work a couple times. If he has to do drugs to keep from being lazy, that's bad. I heard him one day talking during break whenever I was on break telling someone how he used to get into trouble with cops a lot. I don't care for some cops but I can't trust people like that. They usually seem manipulative and mean. I think I have my reasons not to trust those kinds of people cause of my sister's ex boyfriend.

It was the one time that I was on break that he just so happened to go on break and he wasn't standing far from me when he said it. That was the only time both me and him went on break together. I was usually back there in the produce room whenever he was on break.


----------



## Rebootplease

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you were right. Not so paranoid after all. I feel slightly bad for him.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he did coke awhile back cause he kept sniffling at work a couple times. If he has to do drugs to keep from being lazy, that's bad. I heard him one day talking during break whenever I was on break telling someone how he used to get into trouble with cops a lot. I don't care for some cops but I can't trust people like that. They usually seem manipulative and mean. I think I have my reasons not to trust those kinds of people cause of my sister's ex boyfriend.
> 
> It was the one time that I was on break that he just so happened to go on break and he wasn't standing far from me when he said it. That was the only time both me and him went on break together. I was usually back there in the produce room whenever he was on break.
Click to expand...

Oh ok. A coke head . Yeah I don't feel sorry for him anymore.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Yep, water is being shut off tomorrow. Got an email a few minutes ago.
> 
> I'll take a shower tonight and fill one of my garbage cans with water, so I can at least flush the toilet. Put some water in tupperware, so I can brush my teeth and wash my face.


Thank god the water was finally turned on. It was off all day. I was really afraid that the landlord was going to say the water would be off for several days. I can't deal with that. I have no friends or family to stay with. And I can't buy water from stores easily since I don't have a car. Liquids are extremely heavy. Drinking water isn't so much the problem. The issue is more flushing the toilet, showering, washing my hands, brushing my teeth, etc. That stuff requires a ton of water.

Definitely at my next apartment, I'm going to pay for renters insurance. I believe they pay for hotels if your apartment is uninhabitable. I think it's normally only $10-$15 per month.

More work needs to be done on the water main but I'm guessing that will happen on a weekday while I'm at work. The landlord was here all day. If he was going to have the water shut off for several days, I think he might have given us rent abatement but he is way too stingy to pay for a hotel. Can't say for sure if this was partially his fault or not but I have a feeling it was. He is so stingy with other things, he probably only hires super cheap/crappy plumbers or tries to fix stuff himself. Does the bare minimum to keep the place just above a slum-lord apartment.

The fridge, stove, and toilet are all over 30 years old and could break any day now. The inside of the toilet tank is a horror...OMG. Shower and sinks aren't so bad though.


----------



## 3stacks

My dilemma is, do I cut people out before they have the chance to abandon me or do I cling to to them so they cant lol


----------



## love is like a dream

this is probably the cutest thing i have ever seen in my whole life haha


----------



## SFC01

Damn Birds, its like being in the amazon. Seagulls joining in today !


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


> this is probably the cutest thing i have ever seen in my whole life haha


So adorable! Too cute! Too cute! :heart


----------



## Mabel Pines

I'm thinking about Sus y, to be honest, because she is the sweetest person on the Internet.


----------



## theskyabove

Him, of course.


----------



## 3stacks

I'm thinking about @Mabel Pines, to be honest, because he is the sweetest person ever, I'd say.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I'm thinking about laughing out loud, lol.


----------



## love is like a dream

Sus y said:


> So adorable! Too cute! Too cute! :heart


 :b


----------



## Mabel Pines

I'm thinking about how beautiful Coincidence's eyes are. Her beauty on the outside pales in comparison to the beauty that she has on the inside.


----------



## 3stacks

betterred said:


> Hes the messiest sim on the site ^


True


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


> :b


So cute! Also what a pretty hair they have, plus they seem to be a happy family. :heart


----------



## llodell88

alcohol is a depressant
therefore making you depressed
according to someone
lol


----------



## love is like a dream

Sus y said:


> plus they seem to be a happy family. :heart


i noticed the same thing too. their dad's voice is very friendly. he seems like a kind and caring man.


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


> i noticed the same thing too. their dad's voice is very friendly. he seems like a kind and caring man.


They sound relaxed and act that way during the video, which is really difficult when having two little kids, there is so much pressure, the economic things, working, the care for the kids, cooking, cleaning, teaching them etc... I'm glad to know that some families make it be functional and stable in the middle of all that.


----------



## love is like a dream

Sus y said:


> They sound relaxed and act that way during the video, which is really difficult when having two little kids, there is so much pressure, the economic things, working, the care for the kids, cooking, cleaning, teaching them etc... I'm glad to know that some families make it be functional and stable in the middle of all that.


 maybe it's because everything becomes easy when parents love each other unconditionally? =) i don't know xD. i guess it is a korean family,though.


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


> maybe it's because everything becomes easy when parents love each other unconditionally? =) i don't know xD. i guess it is a korean family,though.


That helps a lot, I guess


----------



## love is like a dream

Sus y said:


> That helps a lot, I guess


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Blue Dino

For some reason, I cannot access page 578 of this thread in particular.



Coincidence said:


>


This is kinda giving me some disturbing vibes if I am understanding your context correctly base on the usual theme of your image posts. :sus


----------



## love is like a dream

Blue Dino said:


> This is kinda giving me some disturbing vibes if I am understanding your context correctly base on the usual theme of your image posts. :sus


what context?
i love the green color + nature/water trees.


----------



## love is like a dream

Blue Dino said:


> This is kinda giving me some disturbing vibes if I am understanding your context correctly base on the usual theme of your image posts. :sus


i'm really curious.. what do you mean? you see something in the images that i can't see?

maybe this reminds you of something.. are you seeing this as a dick? lmao


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her.

... and how much I am going to miss her.


----------



## love is like a dream

in my opinion, a loser is someone who spent more than x decades and the life he has lived over all those years hasn't taught her/him ****

i'm not talking about education.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Her.
> 
> ... and how much I am going to miss her.


I'm sorry mate. :frown2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thinking about not living like this anymore.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Watching the anniversary of the London Attacks and Borough Market and London Bridge on the news and, it's reminding me of my time with her their. It's was bloody great and we should still know each other. We should have done London more than once. We could have gone back, we could have done a lot more together in this life. I wish she would realize what she's lost in me and see sense. 

I can't bare to look at all pics and vids of our time in London. We crammed in so much in just 3 days.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'd like to he able to meet people without having to feel this depression all the time.

It's not SA that's the issue at the groups I attend, it's the constant feeling of sadness, loss, depression.

I want to feel the way I did when I was with her, to feel exited to be around someone, relaxed and enjoy the interaction. 

It's double hard when I'm trying to meet new people and trying to let my natural personality out, when I'm filled with ****ing grief basically. 

I basically just feel ill all the time and try to hide it, but I feel it. I feel wrong. 

It's exhausting. 

I want the feeling of relief I had when I was with her, around others.

The feeling of truly being happy and relaxed in someone else's company.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Scrub-Zero said:


> Thinking about not living like this anymore.


:squeeze


----------



## smoothlinghs

So lonely and invisible.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> I'm sorry mate. :frown2:


It's okay my friend, she understood just fine, thankfully.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093143697-post1417.html


----------



## jolene23

I don't like summer. 
I don't like it for one simple reason. Everyone is going to some cool places, is having fun and doing interesting things with their friends. And I won't do any of those things. I'll probably spend it in house.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> It's okay my friend, she understood just fine.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093143697-post1417.html


Is that the first time you've heard from her in 4 months?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

jolene23 said:


> I don't like summer.
> I don't like it for one simple reason. Everyone is going to some cool places, is having fun and doing interesting things with their friends. And I won't do any of those things. I'll probably spend it in house.


Please try and get out and meet people!

I've literally only had one summer, last summer, where I was truly living life with someone I cared about, and I've been on this ****ing rock for over 40 years.

I'm now facing another summer like all the others I lost/wasted.

You need to get out while you're young!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I plan on eating one thing today.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> Is that the first time you've heard from her in 4 months?


Not exactly, but it still felt like I was putting in more of the effort and getting almost nothing in return aside from her company.

I started to feel really weird about it all when she went really hot-and-cold after our sixth (and last) "date", almost like I was actually being manipulated by her. That is a good way to turn me right off, if any of the lovely SAS ladies are reading this lol.

I had to go with my gut instinct and let her know how I really felt about us.

Any romantic feelings that I might have started to have towards her are now completely gone for good.

She will only really be an online penpal from now on, seeing as we both have our own issues and are not actually that compatible after all.


----------



## jolene23

Pete Beale said:


> Please try and get out and meet people!
> 
> I've literally only had one summer, last summer, where I was truly living life with someone I cared about, and I've been on this ****ing rock for over 40 years.
> 
> I'm now facing another summer like all the others I lost/wasted.
> 
> You need to get out while you're young!


Thank you for an advice. I'll try to get out more.
I hope you'll have awesome summer.


----------



## love is like a dream

jolene23 said:


> I don't like summer.
> I don't like it for one simple reason. Everyone is going to some cool places, is having fun and doing interesting things with their friends. And I won't do any of those things. I'll probably spend it in house.


the only advice i can give you (i know you will not exactly appreciate it now, maybe after 10 years)

yes depression at that age range is the worst, but plz know that you are very very young.

when i was 21 i was convinced that 21 is old and people my age are old and i can't change/start a new life at 21

i know things are always easier said than done, but don't waste your 20's (esp on this kind of toxic internet sites like this one

and if your anxiety is strong/preventing you from socializing at the moment, just make the best out of the time you spend alone.
learn, so when break out of your isolation, you will find yourself stronger than your peers

but at the same time remember that time you enjoy wasting isn't always wasted time.thx lol


----------



## komorikun

Half the new threads are started by trolls.


----------



## SilentLyric

I wanna go on a date with a cute girl. been a while since I've been on a date.


----------



## cybernaut

My best roommate situations have been the ones with mixed genders or the ones with 4 or more people. Different nationalities made it even better.

All female roommates or roommates with dating/married couples? Not my best experiences and they were all involuntary cases as well.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Half the new threads are started by trolls.


I noticed that, too. Not that I participate that much, anyway, but I'm less inclined to post in a thread if I know a troll has started it.


----------



## zonebox

I keep wondering why people need others to think the same way they do. In the end, does it really matter? I get caught up in that trap at times, but can usually snap out of it, but it always confuses me as to why I do it. What is the big deal, if people like the same food I do, if they enjoy the same movies, the same fashion, if they like to drive the same car, etc, etc, it just doesn't make very much sense. I know I'm not the only one that does it, I see it often on social media, and people will form groups over the most of trivial things, and compete with others over those trivial things. People tend to blow things out of proportion, make them more important than they should be, it could be as simple as a printer, a cell phone, the brand of beer.

It is such a strange part of the human experience. We all share so much in common, yet form alliances over the strangest of things, Nintendo vs Sega, Coke vs Pepsi, the list goes on and on, and those similarities most of us share to a larger extent are forgotten, the smallest of things become the forefront and we divide ourselves among those insignificant things. We seem to seek out differences in one another, rather than look past them and try to find common ground.


----------



## tea111red

I don't even know if I could handle going out w/ someone more than once a month. Haha. 

Don't know if anyone would be okay w/ that for awhile, either.


----------



## tea111red

I wonder if anyone would be okay w/ just talking a few days out of the week. :haha For awhile anyway...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> I wonder if anyone would be okay w/ just talking a few days out of the week. :haha For awhile anyway...


This made me laugh. I have been saying for a long time that I want a boyfriend for 2 days a week, not even joking, lol.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> This made me laugh. I have been saying for a long time that I want a boyfriend for 2 days a week, not even joking, lol.


:grin2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm cray cray.


----------



## Mabel Pines

NiTech said:


> My best roommate situations have been the ones with mixed genders or the ones with 4 or more people. Different nationalities made it even better.


Why were those your best roommate situations, if I may ask?


----------



## MadnessVertigo

zonebox said:


> It is such a strange part of the human experience. We all share so much in common, yet form alliances over the strangest of things, Nintendo vs Sega, Coke vs Pepsi, the list goes on and on, and those similarities most of us share to a larger extent are forgotten, the smallest of things become the forefront and we divide ourselves among those insignificant things. We seem to seek out differences in one another, rather than look past them and try to find common ground.


Sadly I think this is an effect of endless advertising and marketing preying on our common desire to fit in and belong somewhere. Marketers have a way of turning things in us that are natural and good into something twisted and base.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

"Though all his life a fool associates with a wise man, he no more comprehends the truth than a spoon tastes the flavor of the soup."

"It is easy to see the faults of others, but difficult to see one’s own faults. One shows the faults of others like chaff winnowed in the wind, but one conceals one’s own faults as a cunning gambler conceals his dice."

I can read wise words but never seem to apply them. I'm like the spoon the Buddha is talking about, never tasting wisdom or virtue no matter how much I am surrounded by it.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SamanthaStrange said:


> This made me laugh. I have been saying for a long time that I want a boyfriend for 2 days a week, not even joking, lol.


Where do I sign up, lol?


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Sus y

SamanthaStrange said:


> This made me laugh. I have been saying for a long time that I want a boyfriend for 2 days a week, not even joking, lol.


I was thinking about having a one-week bf. I don't think I'm asking much. Just one week and no more, but has to be the right one and the right time and the right things to do. No joke, I was thinking about this since yesterday lol.


----------



## Sus y

komorikun said:


> Half the new threads are started by trolls.


I'll say that half of the posts are. There is a rage of trolls now.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> I was thinking about having a one-week bf. I don't think I'm asking much. Just one week and no more, but has to be the right one and the right time and the right things to do. No joke, I was thinking about this since yesterday lol.


How about a one week online boyfriend?


----------



## Sus y

Mabel Pines said:


> How about a one week online boyfriend?


Not for me , I can't.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> Not for me , I can't.


Okay.


----------



## Sus y

Mabel Pines said:


> Okay.


----------



## Daym6824

I am thinking, "Are there any other Aussie's on this site, maybe close to the sunshine coast area?"


----------



## funnynihilist

3:02 am


----------



## jolene23

Coincidence said:


> the only advice i can give you (i know you will not exactly appreciate it now, maybe after 10 years)
> 
> yes depression at that age range is the worst, but plz know that you are very very young.
> 
> when i was 21 i was convinced that 21 is old and people my age are old and i can't change/start a new life at 21
> 
> i know things are always easier said than done, but don't waste your 20's (esp on this kind of toxic internet sites like this one
> 
> and if your anxiety is strong/preventing you from socializing at the moment, just make the best out of the time you spend alone.
> learn, so when break out of your isolation, you will find yourself stronger than your peers
> 
> but at the same time remember that time you enjoy wasting isn't always wasted time.thx lol


Thank you for advice, it made me to think about everything that is going on in my life now.
I am not sure how old are you, but I think everything you wrote goes for you too. It is never too late to change things.


----------



## Blue Dino

Night time fireworks and firecrackers have returned.  I guess July 4th is around the corner isn't it?


----------



## harrison

Daym6824 said:


> I am thinking, "Are there any other Aussie's on this site, maybe close to the sunshine coast area?"


SAD12345 - or something like that. He's not far from you.


----------



## Kevin001

I will try to go to church today.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> I will try to go to church today.


Just walk or drive half way there then turn back?


----------



## discopotato

I need a drink. or 10


----------



## Rebootplease

It would be interesting to be a moderator. You could see who is really a new user and who is just opening their 153rd account.


----------



## komorikun

Rebootplease said:


> It would be interesting to be a moderator. You could see who is really a new user and who is just opening their 153rd account.


I think the trolls always have an excuse. "We have the same IP address because we both opened our accounts at the same public library."


----------



## Chevy396

Thug Life...


----------



## 3stacks

My birthday is nearly over  I like getting gifts lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I don't want to wake up in the morning. My life is completely and utterly pointless and has been destroyed by mental illness. 

I spoke to a guy today who said he'd have no idea about my issues unless I told him. That I come across like a normal guy with a good sense of humour.

It's a mask now because I am dead inside now. 

I can't stop missing her and don't want this anymore. I've got no peace, no rest from it. 

I don't have a clue how to move on. I don't feel anything towards all the people I meet because they aren't her.

I'm obsessed with someone who doesn't want anything to do with me and I'm tired of it.

It's completely and utterly pointless thinking about her, but I feel so utterly hopeless and lost without her.

I want to post videos of us so people could see how normal I was with her, but let me tell you, now I feel completely and utterly heart broken and like I'm nothing.

My depression has regressed back to when I was in my mid 20's and I can't cope with it at this age. 

I don't know what to do. I just want the release of death now. I never had no one before her, no one at all and can't stand how I feel now. I've lost my mind more than ever. I genuinely want to die now. I don't give a ****. I want out from the pain. I want to be dead. I want to be gone from this ****ing cursed life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did not deserve any of this and feel so broken. I want to die. I want to ****ing die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crisigv

I hope I'm not getting sick. My throat and left ear hurts.


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> My birthday is nearly over  I like getting gifts lol


Happy Birthday mate - hope you had a great day.


----------



## Crisigv

3stacks said:


> My birthday is nearly over  I like getting gifts lol


Hope you had a happy birthday.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> My birthday is nearly over  I like getting gifts lol


Happy birthday. 



Crisigv said:


> I hope I'm not getting sick. My throat and left ear hurts.


Awww. :hug

It could be due to something in the air or are cold and need a jumper.

In addition, could easily be something else.

I guess a process of elimination.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol YouTube created one of those playlist things while I was listening to a song and these are the top few tracks:


* *


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> I don't want to wake up in the morning. My life is completely and utterly pointless and has been destroyed by mental illness.
> 
> I spoke to a guy today who said he'd have no idea about my issues unless I told him. That I come across like a normal guy with a good sense of humour.
> 
> It's a mask now because I am dead inside now.
> 
> I can't stop missing her and don't want this anymore. I've got no peace, no rest from it.
> 
> I don't have a clue how to move on. I don't feel anything towards all the people I meet because they aren't her.
> 
> I'm obsessed with someone who doesn't want anything to do with me and I'm tired of it.
> 
> It's completely and utterly pointless thinking about her, but I feel so utterly hopeless and lost without her.
> 
> I want to post videos of us so people could see how normal I was with her, but let me tell you, now I feel completely and utterly heart broken and like I'm nothing.
> 
> My depression has regressed back to when I was in my mid 20's and I can't cope with it at this age.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I just want the release of death now. I never had no one before her, no one at all and can't stand how I feel now. I've lost my mind more than ever. I genuinely want to die now. I don't give a ****. I want out from the pain. I want to be dead. I want to be gone from this ****ing cursed life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I did not deserve any of this and feel so broken. I want to die. I want to ****ing die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry you are in so much pain.  Probably not all that helpful for you to hear/read, but I feel for you. It's hard to have to go back to living a lousy life when you were living a better one for awhile and had hope things would keep getting better.

Really hope your pain lessens and you find hope for a better life again...


----------



## 3stacks

@ANX1 @Crisigv @harrison @C137
Thank you all! I did have a pretty good day


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> @*ANX1*
> @*Crisigv*
> @*harrison*
> @*C137*
> Thank you all! I did have a pretty good day


You're welcome. 

Good to hear mate.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I need a better fan for my room. Those cheap, box fans aren't going to work good during the summer. All it does is feel like humid air coming out. Not sure if a fan is the same as an a/c but I do know that an a/c sucks in all the hot air. It doesn't actually bring out cold air.


----------



## love is like a dream

jolene23 said:


> I think everything you wrote goes for you too.


no.

never mind. xD


----------



## notBlair

Watching Sex and the City. I feel like I’m a cross over between Miranda and Charlotte. And only Carrie when she’s the narrator. Miranda and Charlotte seem like an odd pair. But they have qualities I think I have. 

I’m watching the particular episode where they ask Charlotte what’s her sexual fantasy. A few months ago I was eating brunch with friends on a Sunday during my exchange. The topic just so HAPPENS to come up and everyone’s having fun and being all tongue in cheek. This particular friend group, I hung out with them but our relationship (theirs to me) wasn’t that intimate. They got to me and asked me what my fantasy was, I feel as if though to them I’m a prude because I never talk about any of that stuff. Part of it is really I don’t have much interest to disclose and then there’s literally that there’s not much to disclose at all. Only me and this other girl basically refrained from being sexual the entire exchange and this was clearly abnormal to the rest. 

I wanted to joke and say something like “eternal damnation” in response to my kink but they wouldn’t “get it”. The other girl I hung out with, who also didn’t go to frats to hook up, would have though. Oddly enough.

At the end I basically stopped hanging out with them. I would have liked to. I liked being with everyone. There was this sense of unity which I liked. One time we were eating together and they all play fight, and this one guy says shut up, we’re eating together as a family. And it totally did feel like one. It was nice. 

But then there were also times where I felt entirely unable to relate and weird. I told my other friend I felt that way, like it makes me uncomfortable to have others think I’m weird for not having had sex or for not wanting to go to parties, even though in an ideal situation I’d rather not do them at all. (However, I'm entirely fine with that, reactions of people who are my friends is what makes me uncomfortable, because like, it doesn't seem too friendly).That’s incomprehensible to her. She said I was unique for never having had sex. She hadn’t either. But she couldn’t understand why it made me feel bad or weird. I don’t know how you can’t feel bad when your friend’s jaw drops to the floor when she finds out you’ve never had sex. 

One time they were going to a frat, and I really didn’t want to so I just stayed in my room. But briefly I went to other 2 other girls’ room. When they were going to leave to a party they asked me what I was going to do, and I was like maybe watch sex and the city, and one girl was like why watch sex and the city when you can LIVE it. 

like, I don’t know. I can’t have sex with people I just met at a frat house. I mean I could, but I really don’t want to. It’s not a moral conviction. I just can’t imagine it being fun or anything because I don’t know them at all. One girl would have scrunched up her face, as if that was incomprehensible. She made me feel as if I thought about it too much. My other friend told me she was made to feel the same among the rest of the group. In that sense I’m at LEAST glad I met her. And I didn’t feel entirely weird, at least, being with her. She wasn’t that great of a friend overall, but at least with respect to that, having her didn’t make me feel absolutely abnormal.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Rebootplease said:


> It would be interesting to be a moderator. You could see who is really a new user and who is just opening their 153rd account.


In some cases you can tell the difference, yes. They don't seem to be as common now, in line with the general decline in forum activity but there have been countless accounts created where it's obviously a duplicate, but we have absolutely no idea who.

Anyway, I rarely shampoo my hair (which is probably bad). My hairdryer is a good model with a powerful motor, but it's extremely underused. Really should have another hairwash at some point!


----------



## love is like a dream

i know everything about kate winslet's body. her lips, her neck, her shoulders, her back, her hands, her nipples,her belly button, her waist, her pusssy and even how her pubic hair grows, her butt, her thighs, her knees,her feet..everything.

she made a couple of nude scenes in her movies. i studied them hard.


----------



## roxslide

I love my cat so much :cry


----------



## Ai

Sometimes, I really consider quitting my job... but I know I need to be responsible. I can't run away from everything forever. It took me so long to get this far.


----------



## EarthDominator

I wish it could just end right now, relieving me from my problems and, above all else, myself.


----------



## komorikun

I'm exhausted. I was cooking for over 3 hours. Made 2 things- this week's work lunches and dinners. So much dish washing. Ugh. Probably should have used the dishwasher. I never use it since I don't normally use enough dishes to fill it up. Maybe I'll buy some dishwasher detergent. 

I would have started earlier but I was feeling sooooo horrible today. So sleepy and out of it. Sleep was all disturbed last night, not from noise this time. Was the booze from last night and sunlight shining into my room in the morning. 

Didn't even get a chance to vacuum or to put up my curtains this weekend. At least I did the laundry.


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> i know everything about kate winslet's body. her lips, her neck, her shoulders, her back, her hands, her nipples,her belly button, her waist, her pusssy and even how her pubic hair grows, her butt, her thighs, her knees,her feet..everything.
> 
> she made a couple of nude scenes in her movies. i studied them hard.


i can be disgusting i know
but
i'm on a calorie surplus


----------



## Zatch

Space adventure!


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want to feel like I feel when I'm asleep
I want to feel like I feel when I'm asleep
I want to feel
I want to feel
I want to feel
I want to feel
I want to feel
I want to feel
I want to feel
I want to feel
I want to feel
I want to feel like I feel when I'm asleep


----------



## Rebootplease

LydeaCharlotte said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to be a moderator. You could see who is really a new user and who is just opening their 153rd account.
> 
> 
> 
> In some cases you can tell the difference, yes. They don't seem to be as common now, in line with the general decline in forum activity but there have been countless accounts created where it's obviously a duplicate, but we have absolutely no idea who.
> 
> Anyway, I rarely shampoo my hair (which is probably bad). My hairdryer is a good model with a powerful motor, but it's extremely underused. Really should have another hairwash at some point!
Click to expand...

Shhhhh, you're not supposed to give away your secrets mod. Or are you playing reverse phychology..ah, good one...bating the trolls.


----------



## unemployment simulator

group interviews. a ****ing group interview! WHY? I hate being in groups of total strangers.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream

can you love someone you know they can't "offer" you anything? no money no looks no personality no job,etc?

when you think about the reasons why we love someone, you will realize that love is selfish too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

These fruity drinks with like 4 or 5 different fruits mixed in them are good. I get them on break at work sometimes.


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> can you love someone you know they can't "offer" you anything? no money no looks no personality no job,etc?
> 
> when you think about the reasons why we love someone, you will realize that love is selfish too.


see this quote. i know it's true/genuine, but trust me before they say this, they know 'exactly' what the one they love can offer them.
i'm not talking about money like gold diggers no. 
i mean..even if you love to play in my hair, it's still selfish.


----------



## Overdrive

L'eau du gange


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


>


That's cool, I have always wanted to work clay, tho it's too expensive, so it's a no for now, but maybe in a future I'll be able, who knows. :nerd:


----------



## SplendidBob

CBD oil, interesting. Maybe very interesting. More time needed.


----------



## love is like a dream

Sus y said:


> That's cool, I have always wanted to work clay, tho it's too expensive, so it's a no for now, but maybe in a future I'll be able, who knows. :nerd:


i hope in the future you'll be able to work clay. 

i love this youtube channel.


----------



## tea111red

karenw said:


> If you believe that about him you believe anything. You sad boring twa*


Is this directed towards someone on this site?


----------



## llodell88

if you realize what your problem is and do something about it it can result in you getting called a liar because why isn't all that stuff bothering you or having the same affect on you now


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> Sorry you are in so much pain.  Probably not all that helpful for you to hear/read, but I feel for you. It's hard to have to go back to living a lousy life when you were living a better one for awhile and had hope things would keep getting better.
> 
> Really hope your pain lessens and you find hope for a better life again...


Sigh, I wish we could both find happiness. :squeeze


----------



## SplendidBob

So for another MSc, I pretty much need to apply now. Though they said there is no deadline, but it should be 3 months before start date (which is now). I figure I can push it another month but that means I need to get my arse in gear. No point in waiting another year. I don't think I can afford to do that momentum wise.

Nutritionist thing almost certainly won't come through (sent my old degree transcripts today). That leaves more programming stuff at the local university, or some weird totally out there course. Shame I can't get another careers interview. Might need to get in touch with the Shaw Trust again and go in and have a chat, because while doing another degree will be absolutely perfect for me as the next step out into the world, I still don't know wtf I will do afterwards. I figure from the options I have available, programming / app development will probably give me the most flexibility (with self employment / freelance **** a possibility), that's all I got atm though (still don't think I would be able to handle working in an office 9-5 without there being blood).

Also need to go to an open day thingy. Will probably have to go to an interview for the course (even though they are gobbling up my monies). All anxiety inducing ****, but here we are. 

Point of all in approaching. I don't even know if my neck will be able to handle it, but I guess I can just wear the stupid neck brace and painkiller myself up, or whatever.

Thing is, am pretty sure I can handle it all.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Middle age couple at the dog park I befriended. I helped fix their car. Did a very easy shot in the dark part replacement. It's running again now. They were so thankful. Now they are inviting me over to their home for dinner this weekend. The wife tells me to bring my girlfriend with me. I chuckled and didn't say anything. I am not sure if I should bail out or not. If I bail out, they will be disappointed and think I am being withdrawn. They will think something is wrong with me. If I go and show up alone, because I obviously don't have a gf lol, she will be disappointed. I really wish they will offer to just meet up at some restaurant for dinner. To their home, that is a big anxiety inducing environment.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It was worth a shot.


----------



## SplendidBob

If only there were a new dating site for people with social anxiety. Oh well.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> If only there were a new dating site for people with social anxiety. Oh well.


I was just thinking the same thing. Weird.


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Weird.


I found:

1. A new dating site for people without social anxiety
2. An old dating site for people with social anxiety
3. A new shop selling special packets of dates exclusively for people with social anxiety
5. A new date from an old dating site for people with social anxiety with a woman who agreed to go on a date eating date in a special new social anxiety date eating restaurant for people with newly diagnosed social anxiety.

But I can't for the life of me find a new dating site for people with social anxiety, anywhere. ****ing annoying.


----------



## crimeclub

In a Lonely Place said:


> Is there a new dating site for people with social anxiety..


If you do find one be sure to post a thread about it in literally every section, thank you.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I hope I get a chance to go out and see that movie soon.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I found a date on that new dating site for people with anxiety. That was fast. She's Russian and wants to move here. I'm lucky.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ben.


----------



## tea111red

karenw said:


> :sus


:sus


----------



## Crisigv

Week and a half or so. I can still do it.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Monotheism vs atheism is so tiresome and hostile. More people should be polytheists so we don't have to deny other's gods.


----------



## Daxi004

Having an experience > any thoughts or knowledge


Get out. Be bold or/and brave


----------



## Daxi004

I'm worried in many male interactions that it will lead to sex even though I don't want it with that particular person.


I want to stop this worry


and be a chill person


N be evident.


Stop this madness


----------



## Steve French

I was reading a book on pick-up today, and it struck me as slightly ridiculous. Not pick-up itself I mean, but that I was reading the book in the first place. Why? Well, it just seemed a few steps ahead of the game for me. I need one on how to complete everyday socialization with anybody without acting like a completely awkward weirdo first. Sadly it seems to be a niche market. Maybe if I delve into the early development section.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Think my last friend is starting to realize that I am a loser and not a good person.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Thank god the water was finally turned on. It was off all day. I was really afraid that the landlord was going to say the water would be off for several days. I can't deal with that. I have no friends or family to stay with. And I can't buy water from stores easily since I don't have a car. Liquids are extremely heavy. Drinking water isn't so much the problem. The issue is more flushing the toilet, showering, washing my hands, brushing my teeth, etc. That stuff requires a ton of water.
> 
> Definitely at my next apartment, I'm going to pay for renters insurance. I believe they pay for hotels if your apartment is uninhabitable. I think it's normally only $10-$15 per month.
> 
> More work needs to be done on the water main but I'm guessing that will happen on a weekday while I'm at work. The landlord was here all day. If he was going to have the water shut off for several days, I think he might have given us rent abatement but he is way too stingy to pay for a hotel. Can't say for sure if this was partially his fault or not but I have a feeling it was. He is so stingy with other things, he probably only hires super cheap/crappy plumbers or tries to fix stuff himself. Does the bare minimum to keep the place just above a slum-lord apartment.
> 
> The fridge, stove, and toilet are all over 30 years old and could break any day now. The inside of the toilet tank is a horror...OMG. Shower and sinks aren't so bad though.


Water is going to be shut off all day tomorrow. Possibly as early as 8am. Great. Going to be so much fun getting ready for work with no water.


----------



## Blue Dino

It's odd how I have not once see two or more controversial member ever clash once with each other. In fact they always seem to be in agreement and support with one another. I just find this to be such an odd coincidence.


----------



## Blue Dino

Coincidence said:


> i know everything about kate winslet's body. her lips, her neck, her shoulders, her back, her hands, her nipples,her belly button, her waist, her pusssy and even how her pubic hair grows, her butt, her thighs, her knees,her feet..everything.
> 
> she made a couple of nude scenes in her movies. i studied them hard.


You must have loved this movie then.


----------



## SplendidBob

Did some good stuff today:

- Read up on courses more, that has clarified things, so if I am going to apply to one, its only one, and they might not accept me anyway (so if I inquire tomorrow it will be decided one way or the other and I can plan for something else)

- Booked for an open day, will be anxiety inducing in itself .


Also am actually looking forward to studying again. A mixture of anxiety and excitement, but I know from doing all the exposure stuff the excitement is worth it. Pretty sure this is the route out for me now.


----------



## unemployment simulator

"you have 185 unread messages"

this is gonna take a while....


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

One of the employees yesterday at work was going to the bathroom like only a minute after I told my produce manager I was going. I heard her puking in there. Didn't know if she just felt sick or has an eating disorder. I didn't want to pry.:stu


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Water is going to be shut off all day tomorrow. Possibly as early as 8am. Great. Going to be so much fun getting ready for work with no water.


That sucks, at least you have water at work. You should always try to have lots of gallons of water just in case to flush toilet and stuff. I stay with at least 4-5 emergencies gallons of water . You can buy like one extra a week since you walk.


----------



## Mabel Pines

nitecentu said:


> I'm worried in many male interactions that it will lead to sex even though I don't want it with that particular person.
> 
> I want to stop this worry
> 
> and be a chill person
> 
> N be evident.
> 
> Stop this madness


If you and I have an online date, it won't lead to sex because we will be physically miles apart.  If you want to talk to a guy, just to chit-chat that absolutely won't lead to sex because of the physical distance between us, you can message me, anytime, or chat with me, anytime.


----------



## nina20

How I want friends who understand me and dont judge


----------



## Steve French

I have been browsing through some Russian anxiolytics that never quite made it over here. Nothing seems to have gained quite the reputation of phenibut, which casts some doubt for me on their effectiveness comparatively, but there are a few promising substances. Etifoxone, or "Stresam", sounds like it has potential. Apparently some studies related it's effectiveness as an anti-anxiety agent on par with lorazepam, though it does not cause nearly the cognitive deficit. Some reviews say it is far too weak and subtle, yet others seem to think it a miracle pill. It is fairly cheap, though the shipping to Canada will cost an arm and a leg, and then there is customs. Afobazole is another one I'm looking at. There are a number of different substances, but the internet seems to be of the opinion that many of them are near useless and are products of the soviet propaganda machine pumping out bull**** on their medicine's effectiveness.


----------



## 3stacks

I always fall for people that could never possibly like me back. It's pathetic. I know no woman will ever like how unattractive I am (i know, I know, I moan about that a lot)or how I am as a person, I'm just an ugly waste of life. I feel so hopeless. I have no future in anything cause I'm so dumb. I'm gonna have to kill myself sooner or later and probably the sooner the better. I'll probably fail at that too.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> I always fall for people that could never possibly like me back. It's pathetic. I know no woman will ever like how unattractive I am (i know, I know, I moan about that a lot)or how I am as a person, I'm just an ugly waste of life. I feel so hopeless. I have no future in anything cause I'm so dumb. I'm gonna have to kill myself sooner or later and probably the sooner the better. I'll probably fail at that too.


Mate, what I would give to be back at your age now and do things differently. I don't want you to have these BS thoughts about yourself and waste your life like I did!

I used to feel terrible at your age and a lot of the thoughts I had weren't true. You don't want to end up decades down the road, looking back like I do, filled with regret, knowing that your thoughts were BS and you ****ed up by wasting time.

Believe me it's ****ing hard being the age I am now, knowing what I know now.

Your mind is ****ing with you! Don't let it **** with you and cause you to waste your youth!


----------



## SplendidBob

@3stacks agree with @Pete Beale. If I could transplant my brain back in my 20 year old body holy ****ing **** the life I would have right now.

I still intend to get a good life over the next few years, but understand, your thoughts are all total horse**** (no offence intended mate), but its totally self perpetuating, circular made up nonsense. Its BDD with depression ****ing with you.

What treatments are you getting atm?


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> It's odd how I have not once see two or more controversial member ever clash once with each other. In fact they always seem to be in agreement and support with one another. I just find this to be such an odd coincidence.


What members?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think the red part is supposed to cover the hat, but it's not because you can't ban wizards.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Part of the Colour of Air, the first part of the above track reminded me of something, which hadn't occurred to me before (not the first time I've listened to this but was listening to it again the last couple of days.) And I sat for about five minutes trying to figure out what before I realised it was this. Probably not a coincidence since Steven Wilson is at least is a fan.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Bumping the thread after being the last post hours ago.

Type what Persephone is thinking right now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hmm. lol


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> That sucks, at least you have water at work. You should always try to have lots of gallons of water just in case to flush toilet and stuff. I stay with at least 4-5 emergencies gallons of water . You can buy like one extra a week since you walk.


I don't have the space for keeping gallons of water. Where would I put it? Much less space in apartments than in houses.

I did put one of my garbage cans in the bathtub and filled it up with water and left it there. Luckily, there was water for the first few minutes I was awake. So I raced to wash my face and wash my hands so that I could put in my contact lenses. Hands have to be clean before you put in contact lenses. Water was shut off after that. I used the water from the garbage can to flush the toilet later on and wash my hands afterwards.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s crazy how many online job applications one can complete without any sign of progress from the hunt to actual employment


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I don't have the space for keeping gallons of water. Where would I put it? Much less space in apartments than in houses.
> 
> I did put one of my garbage cans in the bathtub and filled it up with water and left it there. Luckily, there was water for the first few minutes I was awake. So I raced to wash my face and wash my hands so that I could put in my contact lenses. Hands have to be clean before you put in contact lenses. Water was shut off after that. I used the water from the garbage can to flush the toilet later on and wash my hands afterwards.


Put it in your bedroom.....don't take up much space at all.


----------



## sad1231234

Thinking about how my life is so pointless and wasted and messed up and how i'm getting closer to actually wanting to kill myself but no one gives a crap


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Hmm. lol


I was thinking of the same thing.  You wanna chat with me sometime?


----------



## Taaylah

Chinese food, buffalo wings with ranch and celery, the roasted vegetables I make in the oven, cauliflower, green smoothies, garlic basil chicken with asparagus and purple potatoes


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> What members?


:lol let's not stir the pot now.


----------



## Random person

I need to learn where to place punctuation marks 😕


----------



## SplendidBob

Again, wake up, bad mood. Its related to sleep. Unfortunately 5 hours again last night. Wtb a doctor to just anaesthetise me every night. Is that sleep?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SAS in two nutshells:

opening some threads....



all the trolls be like...


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Nobody likes me I'm just tired.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

These grapes are delicious.


----------



## Dai Evans

*Thoughts*

I'm thinking about why I get so afraid of going out by myself to meet new people and get some new friends, what is this stigma that surrounds going out by yourself?
I want to go out and do things every day yet when I go to do it i get a massive churning stomach feelings and then the anxious thoughts will start and I put it off, same old story WHAT THE HELL!


----------



## BAH

Alpha Tauri said:


> Nobody likes me


Your friends, family, and the dot would disagree with that!


----------



## Ai

Just saw that one of the racist sh*t-sticks who used to try to torment me in high school for enjoying manga and Jpop (would literally follow me around squinting his eyes, saying "ching chang chong" and sh*t) is now married to a Taiwanese women and living in Japan... Wat.... I am in actual awe... lol

I hope this means he grew the ***** up... and not that he's just realized he doesn't have to angrily deflect attention from his fetishes anymore ... *blink*


----------



## Mabel Pines

SamanthaStrange said:


> These grapes are delicious.


Do you eat them as is or do you peel them first?


----------



## Zatch

Mabel Pines said:


> Do you eat them as is or do you peel them first?


Was just about to mention you. Had been thinking, you're awesome and I hope you are doing well!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mabel Pines said:


> I was thinking of the same thing.  You wanna chat with me sometime?


Haha, sure. We can

I was finally ready to go on break so I could drink. I got two drinks for my break. I was thirsty.


----------



## Zatch

@Grand You are B-E-A utiful. Someone had to tell you that today!

I can't talk right now because of anxiety issues. I have to pace myself weekly, I've realized! I'll talk to you as soon as it calms down!


----------



## SplendidBob

Deleted that one, was the product of my suddenly panicky / depressed mind. Seem to have recovered now, "rode the wave" so to speak. How odd.

Maybe this ACT **** is helping.


----------



## Crisigv

I feel like giving up.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Feel so lonely.

I just want to go in my sleep now. I can't keep feeling like this, it's too much.

I feel so broken. 

I can't ****ing end it because of family and nothing I'm doing is helping me.

I need someone to care about me, but no one outside of immediate family ever has. 

The loneliness I feel is unbearable.

I wish she would come back and save me from this pain. 

I can't see any other way for it to end.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Zatch said:


> Was just about to mention you. Had been thinking, you're awesome and I hope you are doing well!


Thanks. You are awesome, too. You are also a cool poster.


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, sure. We can
> 
> I was finally ready to go on break so I could drink. I got two drinks for my break. I was thirsty.


Thanks. I hope you enjoy your tasty beverages.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mabel Pines said:


> Thanks. I hope you enjoy your tasty beverages.


I did. They filled up my tummy. :smile2:


----------



## Daxi004

This is not a stable online persona. I make mistakes here too


----------



## Pongowaffle

I just got a text from a next door neighbor that a police officer is looking for me. Oh oh. I have a feeling it has something to do with the Indian woman neighbor. Now I am a bit nervous.


----------



## 3stacks

splendidbob said:


> @3stacks agree with @Pete Beale. If I could transplant my brain back in my 20 year old body holy ****ing **** the life I would have right now.
> 
> I still intend to get a good life over the next few years, but understand, your thoughts are all total horse**** (no offence intended mate), but its totally self perpetuating, circular made up nonsense. Its BDD with depression ****ing with you.
> 
> What treatments are you getting atm?


With my thoughts about myself sometimes I can see how the logic doesn't add up but then most of the time they feel like objective facts (if that makes sense) so it gets really confusing. People give me reassurance and for a while it helps and then boom I'm back to thinking and believing the negative things e.g. I'm ugly and my nose is huge (which is a huge part of where my SA comes from I think). Well I've been trying to get some treatments from the doctors but it's like there's nothing available and they don't want to help unless you have actively tried to hurt yourself. I've done CBT twice but there doesn't seem to be any more options available for me now.


----------



## SplendidBob

3stacks said:


> With my thoughts about myself sometimes I can see how the logic doesn't add up but then most of the time they feel like objective facts (if that makes sense) so it gets really confusing. People give me reassurance and for a while it helps and then boom I'm back to thinking and believing the negative things e.g. I'm ugly and my nose is huge (which is a huge part of where my SA comes from I think). Well I've been trying to get some treatments from the doctors but it's like there's nothing available and they don't want to help unless you have actively tried to hurt yourself. I've done CBT twice but there doesn't seem to be any more options available for me now.


Yes, it's OCD effectively, you won't be able to get reassurance about the nose, reassurance makes it all worse. Seeking reassurance makes it worse. Those are compulsions.

With the doctors, you are going to have to not hold back here in the UK mate. Firstly, your CBT should have been ERP with CBT. But then if you went in with "depression" then they would have just referred you for **** 6 session CBT.

What you need to do is ask to be referred to secondary care / a specialist because you believe you have OCD / BDD and it is severely impacting your quality of life. This isn't a lie, it is. It is stopping you from forming normal relationships, making you depressed. In the UK you cannot ****ing hold back with this stuff, you have to expressly explain how serious it is and how much it is ****ing you up, because they are just looking for a reason to not treat you (because the NHS is ****ed). You have to grab all the treatment you can, and that means presenting yourself at your worst always.

It sucks to do this, because maybe you feel ashamed about it all, but its what you have to do to get better.

https://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/cg31/chapter/1-Guidance

Those are the NICE guidelines which they follow in the UK. Read through it, and see how far you can go and what treatment you are able to get.

If this doesn't get you very far (and I remember when I went for OCD I couldn't get much treatment), then read the NICE guidelines for social phobia, or depression, and present with that, and explain how much that is ****ing up your life.

You have to push and push and push and push. The only way I managed to get over a year of decent therapy on the NHS with an actual psychologist (rather than an untrained ****) was to basically forget about OCD and go in with SA, and go in hard with how badly it affected me.

At the minimum, you want to be seen and diagnosed by the local community mental health team, not GP's.

This advice goes for anyone in the UK. If you don't push for treatment you will in all likelihood remain ****ed for the rest of your lives, or until things get so bad you seriously self harm and then they ave to take you seriously.

It's ****ed, but it is what it is.

Failing all of this, you need to start seriously reading up on OCD / BDD and start self treating, because I can guarantee you that no amount of reassurance is going to change anything, you need to treat the BDD. I don't know how you do that, if you can't get treatment on the NHS, its going to be down to you to find it, but you have google, so it should be doable.


----------



## SplendidBob

@3stacks

From the NICE guidelines:



> 1.6.1.1 People with severe, chronic, treatment‑refractory OCD or BDD should have continuing access to specialist treatment services staffed by multidisciplinary teams of healthcare professionals with expertise in the management of the disorders.
> 1.6.1.2 Inpatient services, with specific expertise in OCD and BDD, are appropriate for a small proportion of people with these disorders, and may be considered when:
> there is risk to life
> 
> there is severe self‑neglect
> 
> there is extreme distress or functional impairment
> 
> there has been no response to adequate trials of pharmacological/psychological/combined treatments over long periods of time in other settings
> 
> a person has additional diagnoses, such as severe depression, anorexia nervosa or schizophrenia, that make outpatient treatment more complex
> 
> a person has a reversal of normal night/day patterns that make attendance at any daytime therapy impossible
> 
> the compulsions and avoidance behaviour are so severe or habitual that they cannot undertake normal activities of daily living.


This is you isn't it? There is extreme distress and maybe functional impairment.

If you need to print this and take this in, but before you can get to this you are going to have to get an official diagnosis (which means seeing a specialist, which you will have to ask for), and then trying a bunch of meds (which you should try).

Do this, it's your life. See your GP and be honest about your symptoms, talk about the nose and how you think you are ugly, talk about how you think it is BDD / OCD and how you would like to be assessed by a specialist because none of the treatments so far have worked and it is severely affecting your life and causing great distress.

They will have to refer you for an assessment with a psych. When you get this appointment, write back here and I will advise how to handle that if you like .


----------



## CNikki

Received ancestry DNA results of my mother's and anticipating on my father's to be processed. I want them to view their results together and see their reactions. I will admit that I went under my mother's just to see the relatives results where it says I'm her daughter and what my profile looked like. I tried hard to cover the percentage circle, but ended up seeing it for a half a second, not enough to see what it actually said. I saw that there was a HUGE percentage of one ethnicity...maybe about three quarters of the circle...and I have a feeling it's Irish. It has to be if my highest ethnicity percentage says Irish and I can trace back some generations of my mother's where it's mostly Irish people. I really want to know the lower percentages at this point.


----------



## SplendidBob

And yeah, there are a bunch of other people from the UK who aren't being treated, who have been suffering for ****ing years and who haven't even seen a psychiatrist (because they have to push for it and people with AvPD don't push), and it ****ing breaks my heart, tbh. 

Do what you have to do mate. You could even explain everything to a family member who can advocate for you if you dont feel able to yourself. Show them these posts, get them to read the NICE guidelines, take them into the doctors with you, do whatever it takes, no matter how awkward or embarrassing it might seem, because its only short term, and in the long run the treatment you have to push for might give you the life you want.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Amon said:


> Your friends, family, and the dot would disagree with that!


Aww, :squeeze


----------



## Zatch

nitecentu said:


> This is not a stable online persona. I make mistakes here too


You okay? I've felt the same way very recently, and it drove me away from people. Doesn't feel good...


----------



## 0589471

The fact this is a real tv show is both horrifying and hilarious to me. if anyone is triggered by dolls (like me), this would be something to avoid lol


----------



## alienbird

Zatch said:


> @Grand You are B-E-A utiful. Someone had to tell you that today!
> 
> I can't talk right now because of anxiety issues. I have to pace myself weekly, I've realized! I'll talk to you as soon as it calms down!


Thank you.
'Owl be around...










Thought you were mad. I don't know anymore...

Sleepy. ~.~


----------



## tehuti88

* *





Can't do it now, go figure. Oh well. Was starting to get some signs that it's best I never replied, and my gut had been giving me warnings all along (need to learn to trust it better, since it seems to always be right on such matters), and really the only reason I was going to reply now was to try to find out if my suspicion was justified

I know someone gave a warning about this person before but I can't recall who or where/when. Wish I could, I'd like to review it and remind myself I'm not imagining things.

I really wish people like this would just leave me alone. Quit trying to fool me into thinking they're sincere. I've been screwed around with more than enough, I know it's all I'm good for. Don't need any more proof, okay?


----------



## Mabel Pines

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> The fact this is a real tv show is both horrifying and hilarious to me. if anyone is triggered by dolls (like me), this would be something to avoid lol


Why is seeing some dolls act out scenes in a movie much scarier than documentaries about serial killers, yet serial killers are horrifyingly dangerous, yet dolls are harmless?


----------



## alienbird

tehuti88 said:


> .


I don't know who you're talking about, but there are a lot of people on here who genuinely like you and care.

We've never actually _talked_, but I've always admired you.

That probably means nothing. I feel similar to you about some people on here, which is why I don't bother trying to connect. I'm not as prolific as you are, so I tend to fly under most people's radars. I think some people on here are jealous of you, because you're sincere and people DO like you. Then, others are just sick and want to drag others down to feel better.


----------



## zonebox

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> The fact this is a real tv show is both horrifying and hilarious to me. if anyone is triggered by dolls (like me), this would be something to avoid lol


My wife is afraid of animated dolls, which is really strange. She used to be a barbie doll collector, in fact, when we first started hanging out, I used to live in her house and she had this huge display of dolls in her room.. I used to joke with her and tell her they were all staring at me with their lifeless eyes, and were trying to devour my soul. I don't even know why she likes dolls to begin with, it goes against everything else in her personality.

Trying to put on a movie like "The puppet master" is not allowed in this house while she is around :lol Chucky is off the table too! It is funny, because she will watch all sorts of films detailing real life murderers that makes me feel uncomfortable, but obvious fake movies regarding dolls is what pushes her into a fright.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Apparently if I don't eat properly then I'll just lose any ability to cope with the not coping I'm already doing, and start thinking about suicide again. But due to my ****ed up sleep schedule coupled with not being able to make myself do even basic things for anywhere from 1/4 of the month or more, and something else specific which is stressing me out right now it's even harder to make myself cook or whatever.

If I was American some people from the government could break into my room and shoot me I guess.


----------



## Zatch

I'm missing something... but I don't know what.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve become partially agoraphobic in this year of not working. I didn’t consider the potential for it when qualified for employment insurance as I was just so relieved that I no longer had to force myself through persistent anxiety attacks & had months of guaranteed rest time after a 3 year spell working for the same company. Of course you reap what you sow though, & now I’m paying the true price for the rest period I bought


----------



## love is like a dream

@ 0:23 what a badass family! the 3 women @sec 23 look like iron-women literally


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I came across this video before the above one. He's just like wandering round some London suburb disturbing traffic y:











kpop is good.
got 4 chickens good.

These guys missed the title format (should be This is New Zealand)


----------



## llodell88

all of this deep fake technology and voice cloning bs is seriously disgusting, i can't stand how i can't even tell what's real and not real different, like i really want to look at this crap that is made by someone i hate, thank you

it just makes me want to throw up, i wish there was a way to figure it out

i just don't want to see any of this stuff ever again


----------



## CNikki

These next few weeks are going to be slow.


----------



## Daxi004

Zatch said:


> You okay? I've felt the same way very recently, and it drove me away from people. Doesn't feel good...


It's up and down. but it's okey. I think I can manage. I think I can be somewhat content ^^

Maybe you need time for yourself, just a while?

If it doesn't feel good at all. Maybe try to tell a friend how you feel?

<3

What do you think?


----------



## Steve French

I keep getting these calls from people, looking for a certain so and so, or from a certain company. They keep hounding me, despite me telling them its the wrong number. I guess I have been erroneously listed in some database or another, because it's wide ranging and incessant. My name has even come up, as if I work for this company. I think I'm going to have to start playing along if it continues. Negotiate some trade deals.


----------



## riverbird

I should probably see if the dentist can prescribe something for my anxiety before my appointment next week. Even just thinking about it is making me panic and want to cry. Such bad dental phobia.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I hate people.


----------



## Xemnas

thses past two weeks have been nuts at work, im so freaking tired.... i need a day off... not including saturday and sunday....


----------



## SplendidBob

Wonder how long its going to take me to get off this damn pregabalin.

Down to 125mg per day from 600 now. Am dropping by 25mg each week, so I guess it isn't too hard to calculate lol.

****ing nasty stuff though. My earlier grumpy posting was caused by it.

In other news my reward system delivers its first reward tomorrow, 6 weeks later, 125 ml of the bestest mens fragrance currently available (arguably). My last frag for a long time .

Clothing monies for the next rewards. Not sure they will be anywhere near rewarding enough. I need to figure out how the hell clothing actually works though, get myself to a decent weight, and start putting together a quality (but frugal) wardrobe. Then I can finally forget about all of this appearance nonsense and concentrate on trying to have human / cow hybrid babies.

Yes, that does involve what you think.


* *




genetic modification


----------



## 3stacks

@splendidbob Wow, thank you very much. I really appreciate that, gonna see if I can get a doctors appointment soon and ask about the secondary care, hopefully I will be able to get some treatment.


----------



## Pongowaffle

> I just got a text from a next door neighbor that a police officer is looking for me. Oh oh. I have a feeling it has something to do with the Indian woman neighbor. Now I am a bit nervous.


Indeed it was her. Claimed to the cop I left her a note threatening her and her daughter's life. All it was was a note asking her one final time to take care of the tree. Or I will notify city. I have photos and record of said note. Cop knew she was lying. Cop said there is nothing they can do with the situation base on everything he got from us. It is a matter we need to resolve ourselves for now. Not their involvement.

Also noticed she has been chucking some garbage into my backyard out of spite lol. Crazy *** lady.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The part after 1:40 in this video is interesting to me, though I'd have to look into what she's referencing. It is something I've seen suggested before like the social processing of an autistic girl is closer to a allistic guy, whereas the social processing of an autistic guy is different from men and women allistic and autistic.

You'd want to see that replicated though (since autism research is so all over the place in every other study,) since I have a feeling there are confounders that probably weren't controlled for (with stuff like this you'd want to control for sexuality etc to make sure the association is with autism and not something else,) but again need to look that up first anyway.

Edit: seriously why don't people cite their sources in YouTube video descriptions. >_< They found the time to type out a transcript of their video word for word and all they said was 'in a recent study (2016)'

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/autism-it-s-different-in-girls/



> A small study by Jane McGillivray and her colleagues at Deakin University in Australia, published in 2014, provides behavioral evidence to support this idea. McGillivray and her colleagues compared 25 autistic boys and 25 autistic girls with a similar number of typically developing children. On a measure of friendship quality and empathy, autistic girls scored as high as typically developing boys the same age-but lower than typically developing girls.


Well that's the 2014 one.


----------



## love is like a dream

if i were to bet all my money on whether there's a rational mind like supreme beings or not, i'd place it on the side that yes.
they even watching me writing this


----------



## AussiePea

I think in this day and age it's actually an advantage to be a genuine introvert because the struggle I see of extroverts and their need to be "connected" and social all the time is actually pretty serious.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## AussiePea

Coincidence said:


> OHvnS-V1Uyo
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DdvJwBCVMAA6sBR.jpg


Love the use of negative space on that photo!


----------



## love is like a dream

AussiePea said:


> Love the use of negative space on that photo!


yes. me too!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think maybe this dude was flirting with me at the store. He said he's starting to think I come in there all the time just to see him in a joking way. I started making conversation. He said something. I just laughed and he looked at me smiling. It seemed legit. And he seems nice and is cute but I don't know for sure if he was flirting with me.


----------



## Spindrift

She's absolutely the wrong type for me. Super religious, already has a seven month old son. Maybe she's not looking for anything serious? You never know.

She's definitely looking for something serious. Fly, you fool!


----------



## llodell88

don't understand how people have such a hard time being alone, even when i had a bf i see him like once every 3 days, and we're both just fine with that, we have our own things we have and want to do, and my sister is like "wtf that's weird, i've never heard of anyone dating someone and not seeing them all the time, everyday" or something like that, then i felt bad and tried to visit him more often, because i was like, "well i'm being weird again, what can i do to change this?" really its just not a big deal though, learn to enjoy your own company, i guess some things are just hard to change for people though.

probably have more reason to worry about being weird these days, sigh


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/autism-it-s-different-in-girls/


 I'm seeing a lot of myself in this article...right down to the ADHD and OCD diagnoses, and having to be threatened into wearing a bra. :sigh

It's strange to me how they say an autistic girl's brain is more like that of a typical boy, because I've never really felt like a girl, though I've never really felt like a boy, either...hard to explain.


----------



## Spindrift

llodell88 said:


> don't understand how people have such a hard time being alone, even when i had a bf i see him like once every 3 days, and we're both just fine with that, we have our own things we have and want to do, and my sister is like "wtf that's weird, i've never heard of anyone dating someone and not seeing them all the time, everyday" or something like that, then i felt bad and tried to visit him more often, because i was like, "well i'm being weird again, what can i do to change this?" really its just not a big deal though, learn to enjoy your own company, i guess some things are just hard to change for people though.
> 
> probably have more reason to worry about being weird these days, sigh


Everyone is different, and that extends to couples, too. I used to work with this one woman who was married, I think. If not married, then a very serious boyfriend that she'd been with for ten years or something.

Anyway, apparently the two of them lived across town in separate apartments. He had his space, she had hers, and they were perfectly happy with the arrangement. I guess they'd have dinner dates over at each other's places and stuff, or movie nights, but then would go back to their own apartment when they were done.

That struck me as very bizarre, but that was how they lived. It wasn't weird to them, so more power to them.


----------



## LawRam

I'm thinking about my grad school and job applications, and who's going to proofread my essays. I'm so overwhelmed!


----------



## Crisigv

I need a reason to keep going on.


----------



## komorikun

Pongowaffle said:


> Indeed it was her. Claimed to the cop I left her a note threatening her and her daughter's life. All it was was a note asking her one final time to take care of the tree. Or I will notify city. I have photos and record of said note. Cop knew she was lying. Cop said there is nothing they can do with the situation base on everything he got from us. It is a matter we need to resolve ourselves for now. Not their involvement.
> 
> Also noticed she has been chucking some garbage into my backyard out of spite lol. Crazy *** lady.


Wow. She is bonkers. Wonder if she causes problems with other neighbors as well.


----------



## LawRam

Your brothers and sisters form SAS believe in you. Don't disappoint us, you can!


----------



## Suchness

Crisigv said:


> I need a reason to keep going on.


Your reason is to find inner peace and you will find it!


----------



## Wanderlust26

I hate ironing. Better get this over with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"You are wise Liz Lemon, like a genetically manipulated shark."

---



tehuti88 said:


> I'm seeing a lot of myself in this article...right down to the ADHD and OCD diagnoses, and having to be threatened into wearing a bra. :sigh
> 
> It's strange to me how they say an autistic girl's brain is more like that of a typical boy, because I've never really felt like a girl, though I've never really felt like a boy, either...hard to explain.


Yeah those are common diagnoses for autistic women well autistic people sometimes, along with BPD (which is more commonly diagnosed in women.) Almost every neurological disorder overlaps somewhat in terms of symptoms with autism though, which is pretty weird.

I think it was just an area related to social processing they found was similar. I tried to find that study but couldn't despite it being referenced in a bunch of places but I might look again later. In general they find gender atypicality in autism research, but different kinds in different studies (and some conflicting findings.) Some examples:

https://www.spectrumnews.org/news/brains-men-autism-female-patterns/

https://sci-hub.tw/10.1186/s13229-018-0192-x

https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24039-autism-may-make-brains-of-women-but-not-men-more-male/

https://academic.oup.com/brain/article/136/9/2799/292799

https://academic.oup.com/scan/article/11/6/1002/2224225

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3909328/

I don't know, not sure if much of this stuff has been replicated, it's kind of a problem in some fields more than others:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Replication_crisis


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> I need a reason to keep going on.


That's how I'm feeling too


----------



## Zatch

60 seconds to go. It's been a much better year than the last. Maybe I won't spend this birthday sitting outside and brooding.

The direction is forward!


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> I hate ironing. Better get this over with.


You have ironed my heart. :love


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Around this time 10 years ago, the worst of my MDD began and manifested.


----------



## Kevin001

I heard it was true but had no idea.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"I have an opportunity here Lemon, a chance to go back to the past to put things right that once went wrong."

"That's the Quantum Leap intro."


----------



## Mabel Pines

Persephone The Dread said:


> "I have an opportunity here Lemon, a chance to go back to the past to put things right that once went wrong."
> 
> "That's the Quantum Leap intro."


I love that quote, too.


----------



## Solomoon

In real life I practice politely avoiding people. Though it's not like anyone is really trying that hard to break through my walls to begin with. Now the new neighbors are becoming friends of my family. It's intimidating because I don't want to be the one that makes things weird. Especially when they live so close. But I might be around them now so the options are be weird by being antisocial or be weird by being myself. I guess the smart thing is to slowly test the waters until I know more what I'm dealing with.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I should have started my food delivery business idea 10 years ago, when I first considered it. Skip The Dishes, Uber Eats, etc... that was my idea.


----------



## Blue Dino

Read some of the police calls logger from my local nextdoor. Some of these are pretty funny, especially from a few days ago. :lol


----------



## Wanderlust26

My only complaint about having a big plant collection is that there are a lot to dust. The peace lily is such a pain because there are so many thin leaves. I think the snake plant is the easiest because their leaves are thick so I don't have to worry about injuring them.


----------



## love is like a dream

i have no idea why youtube keeps recommending me this kind of videos. i don't even know where they are from. it seems like south america, but hey straight girls who don't like girls, don't you at least think this is one perfect butt? lmao 








:heart:heart


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Anthony Bourdain has killed himself at the age of 61.

If I'd live 2% of the life he's had I wouldn't be here now thinking about my own, what almost seems inevitable at some point, suicide.

I think Bourdain would have killed himself at 16 if he was me.

I have no idea why the **** I'm still alive.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Weesie, I want you to come back and talk to me. I'm losing my damn mind here and you're killing me!


----------



## komorikun

Woke up to blood coming out of you know where and a text from my sister "F___ you Komorikun."


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Woke up to blood coming out of you know where and a text from my sister "F___ you Komorikun."


 It would be interesting if your sister really does call you Komorikun.

Occasionally, my mom will give me this dead serious look and say "Daaaaaaave" like she knows all about me being on this forum. But I think it's probably just because she remembers that movie and thinks it's funny and really has no idea she's weirding me out. :lol

I probably should have given my user name more thought.


----------



## Kevin001

Don't want my stomach to act up at work so maybe I won't eat so much for lunch.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I only eat like one meal a day and two snacks. I don't think I should eat more. Maybe if I switch it up some and eat two meals and one snack. I just don't get hungry too much.


----------



## riverbird

Burnt cardboard smells disgusting. The whole kitchen smells like it now. Yuck.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I could afford to live homeless in the mountains for about 2 years I reckon.


----------



## harrison

My wife only listens very selectively to what I say. I can actually understand this tbh, given I talk a lot - but sometimes I do say things that need to be listened to.

She's also about to adopt a new dog - a 4 year old labrador. Will be good to keep her company, but somehow I think my life is about to get very busy again. And things were starting to get pretty busy anyway.


----------



## SplendidBob

Seriously, so I have the fragrance thing down, and just about got hair and beard figured out, but clothing? Interchangeable wardrobe? Multiple outfits? No ****ing clue how any of that works /sigh. So complicated.

Add to that the fact that I have ****ing ridiculously short legs and an insanely long thorax. It only really occurred to me after posting pictures on here. "Hmm, my legs look really short". Then at the gym I noticed that people had left machine weights on very heavy, but had the seats up high at what I thought was "very short woman" height.

Nope, not very strong tiny women, normal proportioned men and it turns out I have ****ing miniature length legs. And / or a giant long thorax.



WillYouStopDave said:


> It would be interesting if your sister really does call you Komorikun.
> 
> Occasionally, my mom will give me this dead serious look and say "Daaaaaaave" like she knows all about me being on this forum. But I think it's probably just because she remembers that movie and thinks it's funny and really has no idea she's weirding me out. :lol
> 
> I probably should have given my user name more thought.


Even though I know where your name comes from, I still find it slightly perplexing your real name isn't Dave. How can't it be Dave, Dave?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Please_be_a_giant_dick,_so_we_can_ban_you


----------



## Mabel Pines

komorikun said:


> Woke up to blood coming out of you know where and a text from my sister "F___ you Komorikun."


 I hope you feel better, soon. Please don't let things get you down. 0 As the saying goes: Don't let little things bother you. And they are all little things. 0


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've got to find a way to get away from this city & my family, the veil of positivity I associate with this place or them is so thin as may as well not exist


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Please_be_a_giant_dick,_so_we_can_ban_you


Oh god, so relevant here tbh.

Also includes me lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

I just noticed my post count, I intend to leave the site before 10,000 posts lol


----------



## Mabel Pines

splendidbob said:


> I just noticed my post count, I intend to leave the site before 10,000 posts lol


What splendid adventures are you going on after you hit that milestone here?


----------



## SplendidBob

Mabel Pines said:


> What splendid adventures are you going on after you hit that benchmark here?


Ah, well I have been thinking of leaving for a while. But I need to get moving with stuff irl first. So hopefully before I get to 10k I will have enough irl so I don't need the place. Honestly, I have milked this place for all of the positive benefits now, it is an empty dried up teat for the most part now. Most of the time I read posts and its just a negative force pulling me backwards, so at some point I need to leave (that isn't intended as an insult to people posting or anything, just how it seems to be now).


----------



## harrison

I'm thinking this is probably not a good time to reduce my medication. I don't like getting headaches and there's too much to do.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> Seriously, so I have the fragrance thing down, and just about got hair and beard figured out, but clothing? Interchangeable wardrobe? Multiple outfits? No ****ing clue how any of that works /sigh. So complicated.
> 
> Add to that the fact that I have ****ing ridiculously short legs and an insanely long thorax. It only really occurred to me after posting pictures on here. "Hmm, my legs look really short". Then at the gym I noticed that people had left machine weights on very heavy, but had the seats up high at what I thought was "very short woman" height.
> 
> Nope, not very strong tiny women, normal proportioned men and it turns out I have ****ing miniature length legs. And / or a giant long thorax.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Don't worry mate - just think that in 20 years time you won't be caring about your image at all. It's actually quite liberating - I have a wardrobe of nice clothes but I've been wearing the same boring shirts and pants for the last year. (I wash them occasionally though ) Too many other more important things on my mind to worry about what I'm wearing or what my hair looks like I'm afraid.
> 
> Ps. I do understand you need to focus on this atm though to attract the feminoids.


----------



## Pongowaffle

komorikun said:


> Wow. She is bonkers. Wonder if she causes problems with other neighbors as well.


According to the cop she called the cops on another neighbor on her street a few times. He will not go into detail of course. Yes she seems bonkers. Now she has a grudge with me I hope this isn't going to become more issues moving forward. She bought that house last year so she is here to stay in the long term. Smh.


----------



## Mabel Pines

harrison said:


> I'm thinking this is probably not a good time to reduce my medication. I don't like getting headaches and there's too much to do.


Does your medication make you not able to function all too well?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> I just noticed my post count, I intend to leave the site before 10,000 posts lol


So did I, and look at my post count now. :blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> *Oh god, so relevant here tbh.*
> 
> Also includes me lol.


lol I was thinking that too.



splendidbob said:


> I just noticed my post count, I intend to leave the site before 10,000 posts lol


Yeah mine is actually insane, I've wanted them to add in the option to not display it for ages now but either it's not possible or they just ignored that thread where people post things they want changed (since the admins don't seem to have done anything I've seen people request.)


----------



## Mabel Pines

SamanthaStrange said:


> So did I, and look at my post count now. :blank


What did you do when you reached your 10,000th?


----------



## harrison

Mabel Pines said:


> Does your medication make you not able to function all too well?


No it just makes me a bit tired - and bored. Stability can be very boring - although it's probably better than the alternative in my case.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> Don't worry mate - just think that in 20 years time you won't be caring about your image at all. It's actually quite liberating - I have a wardrobe of nice clothes but I've been wearing the same boring shirts and pants for the last year. (I wash them occasionally though ) Too many other more important things on my mind to worry about what I'm wearing or what my hair looks like I'm afraid.
> 
> Ps. I do understand you need to focus on this atm though to attract the feminoids.




It isn't even to attract the feminoids tbh, I have my reward system and while I am slowly graduating over to doing it without a reward, for the next few months I need the reward in, so it needs to be a luxury item that I want to get.

Clothing kinda fits the bill for now (as well as it helps me lose the last bit of fat because then I can get better fitting clothing). It should all tie in nicely with me going back to university for a year, if I manage to pull that off. Be looking the best I ever have, decent clothes, new part of my life (and back out into the real world).

Something like that.

But I figure for now the order of clothing will be something like:

1. Decent jeans that fit well
2. Decent tee shirts that fit well
3. Couple of pairs of shoes

(that fits in with what I currently own)

4. Nice leather jacket
5. Couple of shirts
6. Charcoal suit
7. Jumpers

That should keep things simple enough. If I get into the shape I want to get into simple is fine.



SamanthaStrange said:


> So did I, and look at my post count now. :blank


Yeh, I can see me still posting way after lol.



Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I was thinking that too.
> 
> Yeah mine is actually insane, I've wanted them to add in the option to not display it for ages now but either it's not possible or they just ignored that thread where people post things they want changed (since the admins don't seem to have done anything I've seen people request.)


Yeh, they should enable that tbh. On the downside though, its basically a quick "troll test". The way things are atm with all the multi accounters if I see someone below 200 posts I just assume they are multi accounters or trolls. Kinda sad.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> It would be interesting if your sister really does call you Komorikun.
> 
> Occasionally, my mom will give me this dead serious look and say "Daaaaaaave" like she knows all about me being on this forum. But I think it's probably just because she remembers that movie and thinks it's funny and really has no idea she's weirding me out. :lol
> 
> I probably should have given my user name more thought.


She does know my username which is a bit dangerous since she gets angry with me frequently and is a loose cannon. Maybe I shouldn't have told her. Oh well. I guess I have been sort of a jerk for not replying to her messages for the last month or so. But if I die I have instructed her to inform the forum.

She had a blow-out with our dad recently, so I think that's why she is getting all emotional. I never know who is exactly at fault when they have a blow-out. My dad claims she was buttering him up by saying she will take care of him if he becomes ill(how she will take care of him when she can barely take of herself is another question...). And then she asked for him to send her expensive cameras (he is into photography). Later he claims she sent numerous texts. So he blocked her phone number (not the first time).

She claims he went bonkers for no reason and called her and her elderly male friend Jews.

My dad is very paranoid and gets butt hurt over any possible criticism. My sister goes through moods where she is overly emotional and then you get hit by 50 text messages in a couple hours.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I feel like this has to be poorly written because most things that look cool end up being bad, but Hugo Weaving is in it so maybe it will be cool?

On the other hand the dialogue in the trailer is boring as hell, it looks visually interesting, but yeah.


----------



## CharmedOne

Well, if you have to evacuate the building because some doofus caught their apt on fire, it's better that it happens on a night when the weather's nice. A huge thanks to the Fire Dept for getting here quickly and shutting off the eardrum shattering alarms. This will be the big, gossipy scandal in our bldg now -- who did what, why, and how... ???



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I am DYING of laughter  my sister noticed a toothpaste stain on my t-shirt8 and pointed out it looks like a butterfly. It actually kinda does (and y'know my namesake and all) lol I'm super weird but I had to share.


That seems like a good omen to me! &#129419;


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Another spammer.


----------



## fluorish

Dont know how i could ever trust him again doosh


----------



## Mabel Pines

fluorish said:


> Dont know how i could ever trust him again doosh


I hope you resolve this situation satisfactorily.


----------



## fluorish

Mabel Pines said:


> I hope you resolve this situation satisfactorily.


THAnks you have a French bulldog? Cute.


----------



## Daxi004

I'm not a *****

If you think that You sir have no imagination


----------



## Mabel Pines

nitecentu said:


> I'm not a *****
> 
> If you think that You sir have no imagination


Wouldn't it be that if he thought that that he would have to have imagination, since the letters of that word is not revealed and he would have to use his imagination to imagine what they are, lol? 0


----------



## Zatch

Hungry for another tournament victory. We still in this *****!


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Wish I could drive. Gonna take 3 hours minimum to ride bus in to town to buy a card for my Dad. Would be around 40 minutes to drive there.


----------



## Blue Dino

Craving for hot cheetos.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

️️️


----------



## SplendidBob

Blue Dino said:


> Craving for hot cheetos.


Are cheetos like wotsits here in the UK? Weird crisps covered with a strange and mysterious orange powder that somehow represents cheese?


----------



## Daxi004

Mabel Pines said:


> Wouldn't it be that if he thought that that he would have to have imagination, since the letters of that word is not revealed and he would have to use his imagination to imagine what they are, lol? 0


Haha :b


----------



## Blue Dino

splendidbob said:


> Are cheetos like wotsits here in the UK? Weird crisps covered with a strange and mysterious orange powder that somehow represents cheese?


Yeah looks like they're rival products. Or at least they were in the UK.

"In 2002, Golden Wonder changed hands and sold off Wotsits to Walkers.[2] Prior to this, Walkers sold the similar American product Cheetos, which was considered a rival in the UK market. Walkers relaunched Cheetos in the UK in 2015 and both brands are sold together. Under Walkers the brand was relaunched in the flavours it was sold in during the Golden Wonder era (Cheesy (renamed to Really Cheesy), BBQ Beef and Prawn Cocktail) but the other brands were discontinued."

http://southendnewsnetwork.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/IMG_0709.jpg


----------



## Kevin001

So many suicides lately...crazy.


----------



## SplendidBob

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah looks like they're rival products. Or at least they were in the UK.
> 
> "In 2002, Golden Wonder changed hands and sold off Wotsits to Walkers.[2] Prior to this, Walkers sold the similar American product Cheetos, which was considered a rival in the UK market. Walkers relaunched Cheetos in the UK in 2015 and both brands are sold together. Under Walkers the brand was relaunched in the flavours it was sold in during the Golden Wonder era (Cheesy (renamed to Really Cheesy), BBQ Beef and Prawn Cocktail) but the other brands were discontinued."
> 
> http://southendnewsnetwork.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/IMG_0709.jpg


Ah, I should have checked on wikipedia. Yeh, I remember they were sold here for a while (maybe they still are), I remember them from the pics. Actually nik naks might be stolen from them (albeit not in the orange cheese powder flavour).










Crisps are an exciting world.


----------



## llodell88

Here, take these antipsychotics, why don't you just kill yourself, no don't kill yourself because we'll put you on antipsychotics for that if you're feeling suicidal, but here's these antipsychotics! we give them to everyone here, i just love having a new schizophrenic patient so i can get a kickback for prescribing them

they'll dig you into an early grave, make you fat, give you diabetes, ruin your organs, shrink your brain and make holes in them, down the line you'll probably have an early death, heart disease, high blood pressure, might even lose your legs if your diabetes from them is that bad, eventually you'll probably get alzheimer down the road, since diabetes can cause that too. they'll ruin your life, make you sleep all day, so you won't be able to work either, they also can cause akathesia which can cause suicidal and even homicidal behavior in people because it drives you crazy like that, i have no idea what akathesia feels like, they say it's just restlessness, so it doesn't sound like it's a big deal, why are you crying all day and acting like your being tortured because of your akathesia, its just restlessness?

here's your pills, die please

why don't i use some artificial intelligence to simulate what a schizophrenic person would experience, she's a piece of trash and deserves it

haha all these posts look normal but they're about her at the same time, ahaha, and all these people talking in the chatroom
and fake louis vuittons, levis ads, moncler ads, tommy hilfiger

oh all the tommy hilfiger ads are fake and hes moving in them too, since hes moving doesnt mean thats real?, but it has to be fake and nobody is going to believe its real, so ill just believe they are fake, but its not him because he looks likes he is 10 in them and hes in a creepy *** basement like the one i was just in so how the **** does he know im there and why does he have someone following me

and i figured out after a year that blue yellow red **** means im following you, and chanyeol means c you probably lmao, omg haha she looks so schizophrenic when she tells people this stuff, nobody is going to help her and believe her, hahaa this is so funny, this girl is so suicidal and its so funny hahaha, lets provoke her more, cmon everyone

dont kill yourself, dont think about suicide though! thats bad! antipsychotics are good! you should feel guilty for not taking them! guilty, guilty, guilty! stop being such a bad person for not taking your medication laura, its kill you and driving you crazy and making you feel like your living in hell, but its still good for you and you need to take them


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I can't wait for Meg Myers new album. I can't stop listening to the 2 songs that have been released so far.


----------



## llodell88

hey ill just continue to down these pills that i shouldn't be on to, since nobody believes me, same old stuff, patterns of life, its all of a big cycle, cant handle people not believing me, so ill take the drugs until they kill me, not having people believe me is worse, so ill just pretend im crazy, its a lot easier, because living in this world where im experiencing this stuff and people don't believe me is too hard, so ill just continue taking them, except i cant take them 95% of the time but ill keep trying, one after another, until ive tried them all, and my gpa is ****ed up and my transcript is a mess too and i worked really hard in school and neglected everything but it was all for nothing now, actually i have to stop taking this because its not tolerable, its so intolerable that's impossible to take them, but ill take them until i feel like im almost dead or something, or it just feels like torture or whatever, ill endure as much i have to and keep taking them because i cant handle people not believing me, actually its my mother who doesnt really believe me, i never really told the doctors everything that was going on except that one who knows im sensitive to medication since he's not an idiot and seen me on so much, but my mother who saw me way before, the sky is not blue ok

and no you're not being eaten alive by fleas either, theres nothing there, they're all over you all day, but there's nothing there, you're imagining it, but in a few months i will bug bomb the place when i figure out there actually fleas in the house and by the way you always picked your skin dumbass, that's why you have red spots covering your body, not be cause of the fleas, there's nothing in that glass, you're not picking them off your body one after the other all day, there's nothing there.

i see a glass full of the fleas that you picked off of you all day but no they're not there, there's nothing in there, lalala, you're crazy, stop being so crazy,

i have too much student loan debt

i didn't see my boyfriend that summer at all when the fleas were all over the house, do you know what my parents would say if i brought fleas to my house from yours? we broke up once around that time and i didnt handle it well, maybe i got sick around that time, who knows


----------



## zonebox

Punta Gorda is weird.. the people are friendly, perhaps too friendly. While walking around people say "hello" and smile, what the what? I know it has to be fake, but it is better than giving you the evil stare down and acting like you are some lowlife that wants to mug them or something. The hotel we are staying at is pretty nice, but I did wake up to three cockroaches in the bathroom, slowly crawling around as they were apparently dying. It is Florida, we have a lot of cockroaches here.. 

But yeah, I must have walked ten miles in the past couple of days, and everyone has been so incredibly friendly. I did not get one evil glare, people's faces seemed to brighten up when I walked by them, a smile spread across their faces, and a friendly toned "Hello" escaped their lips. 

What gives? Since when are people this friendly anymore? Everyone where I live seems to have a permanent fixture stuck firmly up their rear side, and act like you are yet just another obstacle.. probably too many NY and Mass snowbirds, they were rude when they vacationed in Maine as well. They actually seem to go out of their way to try to cause car accidents, no kidding.. but yeah, this is weird. Perhaps it is just having a mixture of people different ages around, where I live being 43 is relatively young, most people are older baby boomers who are used to seeing other older people.. and man, they can get down right rude... bitter old people, in their 55+ communities, always spying on one another., always complaining about something or another. 

Down here, they seem friendly and laid back though. Damn, I need to move down here and get away from my spot.. It would be nice not to be around so many tight wads all of the time.

You know, I think I know what it may be.. there are bars.. lots and lots of bars.. these people must be plastered! :lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

God I miss her so much, I swear she'll be the death of me if I don't find some way to stop feeling like this.

I wish someone, something would ****ing save me from the pain.

I need that ****ing supernatural miracle that @tea111red mentioned the other day. lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lovely saturday evening and I'm sat here on my own. What a load of ****ing ****!

I can go out, be surrounded with people, still feel alone. 

Can't ****ing win. 

To be able to sit with someone again and laugh, would be amazing. 

Lifes a cruel ****ing joke for some of us.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Pete Beale said:


> Lifes a cruel ****ing joke for some of us.


It sure is. :frown2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> It sure is. :frown2:


:frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## llodell88

cant ever figure out what im supposed to be doing but i guess i am being too ambitious. remember thinking i was good at math and it wasn't like scary like other subjects, take into consideration points about myself, ok i have an iq about 120, my math scores are usually highest on my standardized tests, usually like high 90s, i was in gifted math until i told my mom to take me out of it, i actually felt like i was one of the dumber kids in there, im probably not smart enough to be like an engineer or something and that sounds sort of boring even though they're in high demand and make good money, look at college boards, and i see accounting majors have a reputation for being a bit dumber than engineering majors so i guess thats not too ambitious, some girl who wasn't even in gifted math had a civil engineering degree and was doing that but i actually think she's smarter than me, it's probably her dyslexia that was keeping her out of the advanced classes.

honestly i think math is ****ing hard in college, even if you are clearly above average at it before college, you probably have to be gifted to be able do anything in math and not drive yourself crazy in college, one of the smartest guys i went to school with started out in music i saw and then graduated at 24 with a math degree, so it does seem like switching majors can f you up and delay graduation even for people a lot smarter than me, schools around here probably suck at graduating people, my sister took 10 years to get her 4 year liberal arts degree, lmao, and she didnt take time off or have any illness, i guess she had to deal with being on heroin and working a lot, i think my cousin is around 24 and went through school pretty slowly, still in school, but she has her own house even, and works at some law firm or something i think

i took whatever test they give you to get into community college and i think its an act replacement or something like that not sure, and the guy is like ok well your scores are super high, i'm sure you can do whatever you want out here, but honestly that test took me forever, so many people were walking in and out completing that test way before me and im just sitting there, and i feel like my brain is just processing what i read so slowly and im feeling guilty for taking forever on this test even if i do score higher than everyone else.

some of my ged scores are in the 99% percentile too, i mean 99% higher than everyone else, i think i just test well on standardized tests

i need to get it together


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Love is overrated.

...

VERY overrated.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Love is overrated.


I'm not sure it exists for some of us poor *******s, even as friendship.

*switches over this ****ing ITV dating show that's on*


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Did some loud Mexican family move in next door to me? I hear some horrible Spanish singing.


Turns out that the people in that apartment moved out. So what I was hearing was the Mexican cleaning guy my landlord hired. Guess he likes to sing while cleaning.

Now there is a big sign in front of the building advertising the 2 bedroom/2 bathroom available.


----------



## komorikun

The toilet water looks like Kool-Aid.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol What is with trucks in this town crashing into powerlines? this is the second time I know of that this has happened in a month and a half. The power was out for awhile at work today.


----------



## La Vida

Sometimes I fear I may never find love


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One of my old bosses from ages ago rang me today asking for guitar lessons


----------



## loneranger

Sitting in a restaurant alone and depressed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Updated Windows 10 & couldn’t login so now gotta wait for it to reset back to whatever it was before the update


----------



## loneranger

Canadian Brotha said:


> Updated Windows 10 & couldn't login so now gotta wait for it to reset back to whatever it was before the update


I get confused alot on Windows 10. It's frustrating.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

loneranger said:


> I get confused alot on Windows 10. It's frustrating.


Other than when it updates and/or reinstalling it I don't usually have too many issues with it. I know most people have long complain lists about whatever version of Windows though


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I don't deserve to feel like this. I have no closure and it torments me.


----------



## Steve French

A friend of mine is involved in one of those low-level marketing pyramid schemes. Selling bull**** to idiots that no one really needs. This one is really egregious though. It's a bunch of diet products that don't work at best and at worst might be potentially dangerous. You know, herbal laxatives and such. Judging by their facebook posts, there is a lot of interest. I want to give both the seller and potential buyers a smack.


----------



## 0589471

I hate summer where I live. It's like we're all baking in a high heat oven for 5 months, like it's a f**king survival game nature plays , wants to kill us for having the audacity to live here. I don't know why civilization decided to colonize this hellscape. It wasn't my choice to live here I can say that much lol I miss fireflies and green trees...summers back home felt more livable, even with the humidity, my entire body didn't feel like it was on fire the moment I stepped outside. 

/rant


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I hate summer where I live. It's like we're all baking in a high heat oven for 5 months, like it's a f**king survival game nature plays , wants to kill us for having the audacity to live here. I don't know why civilization decided to colonize this hellscape. It wasn't my choice to live here I can say that much lol I miss fireflies and green trees...summers back home felt more livable, even with the humidity, my entire body didn't feel like it was on fire the moment I stepped outside.
> 
> /rant


So why did your family move there? What would happen if the air conditioner broke in the middle of summer?


----------



## 0589471

My father's company transferred him for a "better opportunity". He was gone all the time on business trips. mostly out here, and leaving my mom home with 3 small children, they decided it best. Only for him to leave 12 years later and move back, on his own. We're stuck here, financial reasons mostly. There's a reason it's affordable to live here, it's disgusting 9 months out of the year, 5 of which are almost completely unbearable lol. When A.C. goes out you stay with family friends until it gets fixed (happened before) or buy a ton of fans idk how people do it.


komorikun said:


> So why did your family move there? What would happen if the air conditioner broke in the middle of summer?


----------



## CNikki

I'm pretty sure I'm going to be up all night tonight...


----------



## zonebox

My wife keeps sending me videos of the wedding reception thingy she is at, and people are dancing like crazy.. I don't get why people like these sorts of things, it is so weird :lol Of course they are all getting drunk, and I hope they are not going to be driving home drunk. I never was a social drinker like that, I preferred the company of a few friends, perhaps... perhaps a run down pub to play pool (I sucked, but eh, oh well) But these big party scenes, no way! It looks like torture. I remember going to a few sports bars with my older brother (he practically dragged me to them), and him getting the dance fever in him, and even doing karaoke, oh how I wish I had a camera to torment him with now. People get really wild at these things.

Eh, they're all having fun. My wife doesn't drink, but is enjoying the company of her family. I elected to not take part in such form of torture, I have beer in our hotel fridge for after I pick her up. Drinking a few beers, while playing video games sounds like a lot more fun to me.. perhaps later on I'll take a walk while slightly inebriated, that is fun as well. That is probably one of the few things I do miss about being young, and having drinking friends, just going out to isolated spots and drinking a bunch of beers by the beach, lake, camp fire, etc.. 

The last time she went to an event like this, was her high school reunion, and she wanted me to come along.. it was incredibly awkward, and I felt really out of place, those sort of scenes just don't do it for me, even when everyone is drinking. I do think people drunk dancing is funny as hell though. I vowed never to put myself through that torment again, even if there was plenty of funny drunk dancing going around.

I have to drive an hour to pick her up and come back to the hotel room though, and I don't look forward to being on the road with a bunch of drunks, especially considering how unfamiliar I am with this area.. And it is dark now


----------



## zonebox

That was a long drive, with a few people who had a hard time trying to say within their own lane.. Yay, I live another day! Time for a beer, and video games


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tall women intimidate me but sometimes a gal with ultra long legs is to die for...


----------



## Crisigv

Thinking about grabbing my sister's iPad out of her hands and whipping it at the wall. If she doesn't shut up with that guy soon. I have to work in the morning.


----------



## CNikki

Sort of caught myself in the thought of "how does that person think -this way- about themselves? It's clearly not even true..." Then I am reminded of the recent events. Same could've been said about them, only it's proven that it was never enough with what they had or the perceptions that led up for them to do what they did being a surprise. I guess the bottom line is that we really don't know why someone thinks the way they do and sometimes do what they do/have done. As a society we're absorbed into our own selves but it's also human nature to not think 'outside of the box' like that. It's rare to truly understand another person on that level.

:sigh


----------



## komorikun

There are way too many people over the age of 50 named Debra or Jeff. Gets confusing. Having an *extremely *common name shows your parents have no creativity.


----------



## komorikun

Crisigv said:


> Thinking about grabbing my sister's iPad out of her hands and whipping it at the wall. If she doesn't shut up with that guy soon. I have to work in the morning.


Do you guys share a bedroom?


----------



## Ai

SO's depression seems to have taken a significant downswing lately and it seriously worries me sometimes... :/


----------



## Wanderlust26

Go ahead and invite yourself. -___- ****ing people.


----------



## love is like a dream

the difference between being romantic and creepy is how hot you are.


----------



## Chevy396

Shaving your face was a way to look respectable so that you didn't starve to death or get thrown into debtor's prison.

Now it just gets you laid by hipster chicks. Life priorities have changed rapidly.


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> lol


I've reincarnated before.


----------



## DeadWool

Wondering if it's normal to be as scared as I am by even minor confrontations from strangers, when I'm minding my own business. Got literally yelled at by a stupid man I was walking past the other day, about being (a little) overweight - it shouldn't matter to anyone else and he wasn't exactly fit himself! But it made me feel panicky and vulnerable inside. Other women were walking past him too and got the same treatment, but didn't show any reaction. For some reason I always think none of this bothers anyone else and it's just me.


----------



## crimeclub

I made this. please clap.


----------



## Blue Dino

crimeclub said:


> I made this. please clap.


Now make a Staaaaacy one.


----------



## Crisigv

komorikun said:


> Do you guys share a bedroom?


No, we don't, but our rooms are right beside each other and I can hear her through the walls. And because she's trying to talk lower, it's the low voice that annoys me. Don't know why they can't just text each other, she does it all the time. Anyways, I went to youtube and put on some relaxing music to help drown her out and I think it worked.


----------



## SplendidBob

crimeclub said:


> I made this. please clap.


:clap

I always assumed that Chads were more muscular though. Those Chads look a bit like the people on this site who complain about Chads.

Now I am confused about what makes a Chad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I guess I’ve gotta complete the bonus section of common sayings before it’ll say I’ve passed the first checkpoint


----------



## greentea33

Storms give me panic attacks so bad now. I hate the mid west.


----------



## CNikki

Give me your sweet lies and I'll exchange them with my harsh truths.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

That guy at work asked me if him and the other employees make me nervous to talk. I didn't know what to say to that. I just said no.


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That guy at work asked me if him and the other employees make me nervous to talk. I didn't know what to say to that. I just said no.


If ever you need to vent and want someone to listen to you, feel free to message me, anytime. 0


----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://i.imgur.com/aFWtasE.gifv

lmao.


----------



## llodell88

the thought of being sexually attracted to a guy scares me, i can definitely see how the world ****ed up women's sexuality when they are severely punished for wanting to sleep with someone from the opposite sex.

i just really don't think im going to get a point where im like ok, nobody is watching me, nobody is going to go ****ing crazy and trying to kill me or something or ruin my life if i sleep with a guy and like it.


----------



## Mabel Pines

llodell88 said:


> the thought of being sexually attracted to a guy scares me, i can definitely see how the world ****ed up women's sexuality when they are severely punished for wanting to sleep with someone from the opposite sex.
> 
> i just really don't think im going to get a point where im like ok, nobody is watching me, nobody is going to go ****ing crazy and trying to kill me or something or ruin my life if i sleep with a guy and like it.


The world is weird place, lol. Men is by far the gender that is the ****tiest, yet women are the ones that get ****-shamed, lol. 0


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mabel Pines said:


> If ever you need to vent and want someone to listen to you, feel free to message me, anytime. 0


Okay.


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Okay.


0


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I forgot it was E3. Might watch the Bethesda conference even though I know nothing interesting will be revealed.


----------



## harrison

There are some genuinely lovely people in this world. I'd been planning on buying a car again soon and just missed out on one yesterday because I was too tired to go and have a decent look at it and make an offer. The owner was such a lovely guy - he sent me messages etc apologising and telling me all about who bought it.

Unusual to experience that sort of courtesy and kindness nowadays.


----------



## SplendidBob

I actually don't want to have a beard, but have to. Well I don't have to, but I hate how I look without one more than I do with one (my upper lip weirdly becomes massive).

I just trimmed the ****er back literally to as short as I can take it, because my neck is weird.


----------



## SofaKing

For goodness sake, dude...just PM the women instead of transparently begging for a chat. It's so transparent and sad at the same time.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> I forgot it was E3. Might watch the Bethesda conference even though I know nothing interesting will be revealed.


Amazing how long it has been since their last Elder Scrolls game. For something that would instantly sell massive quantities. Seems like only yesterday to me which always freaks me out because it illustrates that I haven't done anything since then lol.



SofaKing said:


> For goodness sake, dude...just PM the women instead of transparently begging for a chat. It's so transparent and sad at the same time.


He has already chased off one of the best newish posters from the site. He is a previously banned member btw.


----------



## SplendidBob

I am now really kinda hanging on the local university giving me good news about doing this advanced computer science degree. I definitely need to do this, or something like it moving forward. I don't have a contingency plan either. They should let me on it, its just the length of time since I last studied that might be an issue (and rightly so because I have no ****ing clue if I am up to it).

Will do a little more research tomorrow then email that ****ing useless careers advisor I spoke to a couple of months back.


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> He has already chased off one of the best newish posters from the site. He is a previously banned member btw.


Ah...well clearly I'm not the only one observing this. I mean I appreciate wanting to connect, but subtlety is not some people's strong suits.

One of these days, I've got to visit the UK again and meet up with you and others. I think it'd be a hoot.


----------



## tehuti88

> "What else does it look like? You mean it changes?"
> 
> He nodded and stood up. "Oh, yes. A lot of the time I like it to look like fields, so I can run without hitting anything. Other times there's a great lake...I think I can hear it somewhere far away...can you?"
> 
> "Wait a minute--it changes depending on what *you* want it to look like?"
> 
> He nodded again, then cocked his head. "Well, sometimes others."
> 
> "Huh? Others what?"
> 
> "Sometimes it looks like what others want it to."
> 
> "What...what do you mean?"
> 
> "Well...I can't explain it...if you wanted it to look like something here, what would it look like?"
> 
> Charmian shrugged a bit abruptly and shook her head. "Hey, I don't know. It's your rainbow, not mine!"
> 
> "It doesn't belong to me, I only brought it here." He frowned as if she'd just insulted him. "One can't own a rainbow."
> 
> "So where did it come from?"
> 
> "I don't know. I like to think they wander around a lot."


.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> I actually don't want to have a beard, but have to. Well I don't have to, but I hate how I look without one more than I do with one (my upper lip weirdly becomes massive).
> 
> I just trimmed the ****er back literally to as short as I can take it, because my neck is weird.


Massive upper lip? Some women might find that attractive mate - you never know.

I had a close beard when I was in my early 20's for a while. My best friend at that time once commented on it to his Mum. He said: "Doesn't Don look better with a beard?" :roll

We don't talk much anymore.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> I am now really kinda hanging on the local university giving me good news about doing this advanced computer science degree. I definitely need to do this, or something like it moving forward. I don't have a contingency plan either. They should let me on it, its just the length of time since I last studied that might be an issue (and rightly so because I have no ****ing clue if I am up to it).
> 
> Will do a little more research tomorrow then email that ****ing useless careers advisor I spoke to a couple of months back.


Is this a course that enables you to be a programmer mate? (as you know I think we *all* should become programmers now) 

Even if you don't get into that one maybe you can just do it somewhere else?


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> Massive upper lip? Some women might find that attractive mate - you never know.
> 
> I had a close beard when I was in my early 20's for a while. My best friend at that time once commented on it to his Mum. He said: "Doesn't Don look better with a beard?" :roll
> 
> We don't talk much anymore.


Hah, nah, its ****ing weird. I could potentially get away with the jawline (which kinda sucks), but the upper lip, well its the bit above the upper lip. Last time I shaved it freaked me the **** out because it had grown over the years under my beard and it was some weird fat lipped guy looking back at me.

I made a video though at the time as a reminder to never shave it again. My reaction was absolute horror and regret. Will watch it after I post this.

All domains other than attractiveness beards are superior, men with beards are seen as more confident, more dominant (and weirdly more kind lol, idk how that works out, but there you go). You get much more respect with a beard, people give you authority, its ****ing bizarre but absolutely my experience.

Re attractiveness, as the number of women dwindle who find them attractive (as is already happening), there are a few things to consider:

1. So long as the number of men wearing beards goes down faster than the number of women who find them attractive, its still a better position to have one. They are pretty rare where I live.

2. In a way, the beard trend dying just filters out quality .



harrison said:


> Is this a course that enables you to be a programmer mate? (as you know I think we *all* should become programmers now)
> 
> Even if you don't get into that one maybe you can just do it somewhere else?


As it happens Don, yeh it is. Or a large part of it.

I can already program in C, Php, Javascript (badly). the course teaches C++ Java, as well as all the other **** you need to know to program professionally, and there are some cool and interesting modules on AI and **** like that.

Local uni is perfect, it makes it affordable to do and the course is pretty damn **** hot and would set me up nicely.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lots of computer problems, worried about what other issue I'm going to run into next.


----------



## Suchness

I_Exist said:


> Lots of computer problems, worried about what other issue I'm going to run into next.


Probably a few ddos attacks.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Suchness said:


> Probably a few ddos attacks.


None of my issues seem to have anything to do with the Internet. Seems like its bugs in the program codes. Probably not a virus since I'm running Linux Mint and Linux Lite.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> Hah, nah, its ****ing weird. I could potentially get away with the jawline (which kinda sucks), but the upper lip, well its the bit above the upper lip. Last time I shaved it freaked me the **** out because it had grown over the years under my beard and it was some weird fat lipped guy looking back at me.
> 
> I made a video though at the time as a reminder to never shave it again. My reaction was absolute horror and regret. Will watch it after I post this.
> 
> All domains other than attractiveness beards are superior, men with beards are seen as more confident, more dominant (and weirdly more kind lol, idk how that works out, but there you go). You get much more respect with a beard, people give you authority, its ****ing bizarre but absolutely my experience.
> 
> Re attractiveness, as the number of women dwindle who find them attractive (as is already happening), there are a few things to consider:
> 
> 1. So long as the number of men wearing beards goes down faster than the number of women who find them attractive, its still a better position to have one. They are pretty rare where I live.
> 
> 2. In a way, the beard trend dying just filters out quality .
> 
> As it happens Don, yeh it is. Or a large part of it.
> 
> I can already program in C, Php, Javascript (badly). the course teaches C++ Java, as well as all the other **** you need to know to program professionally, and there are some cool and interesting modules on AI and **** like that.
> 
> Local uni is perfect, it makes it affordable to do and the course is pretty damn **** hot and would set me up nicely.


Well, you've obviously given this a lot of thought mate. I can't really comment. All I would say is that when you find someone that actually likes you for yourself she won't care if you have a beard or a fat lip. 

I remember shaving off that beard many years ago and my gf also thought I should have left it on - but it was sort of a case of tough titty Baby.

Good to hear about the course too - soon you'll be able to get a job earning big money.


----------



## Zatch

I might have to block you. I'll admit care too much despite being powerless here.

I just hope you're safe.


----------



## tehuti88

Dip**** fundraising lady on PBS during a Bee Gees concert: "You _never_ hear music like this on the radio anymore! Everyone knows they don't care about listeners over twenty!"

Me: "WTF, have you never heard of oldies stations, lady??"

UNRELATED EDIT: Ohhhh..._now_ I see the thirst everyone else in here is talking about. Wow, how'd I miss it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Amazing how long it has been since their last Elder Scrolls game. For something that would instantly sell massive quantities. Seems like only yesterday to me which always freaks me out because it illustrates that I haven't done anything since then lol.
> 
> He has already chased off one of the best newish posters from the site. He is a previously banned member btw.


I just started watching it and there's some cringy band playing. It has been way too long since Skyrim. I think they're waiting for some new tech or something and also making too much money on the mmo to care about making a new single player Elder Scrolls right now. Hoping they show some of the new Fallout game stuff though.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just started watching it and there's some cringy band playing. It has been way too long since Skyrim. I think they're waiting for some new tech or something and also making too much money on the mmo to care about making a new single player Elder Scrolls right now. Hoping they show some of the new Fallout game stuff though.


Ooh a new fallout? :O

I remember I built a new budget PC for the last one. Ugh, do I really want to get back into gaming though?


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm conflicted over whose fault it is. Girls are attractive and that is a good thing. I'm attracted to girls and that is a good thing. But I feel like there is something going wrong with me. :sigh I think the internet has become an odd place for propaganda. Everyone showing off their views on things without caring what it is doing to someone else. We all got to take care of ourselves, and yet we are all connected. Females on instagram and youtube bug me. For starters the way so many I find attractive, display themselves. Is it really necessary to where low cut, and tight form fitting clothes for lots and lots of selfies? Is it really necessary posting twerking videos to youtube? What is the point to all of this stuff other than to get attention. But as far as I can tell, it's not good attention. It might boost some views... Still not good attention. And it's not good for me, a lonely man with hormones. It drives me crazy that even though I filter my Internet the things that grab my attention the most is created by people who want push the boundaries of the rules. It's like "I can't be a porn star on youtube or Instagram, but I'll get just as close to it as possible." :doh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Ooh a new fallout? :O
> 
> I remember I built a new budget PC for the last one. Ugh, do I really want to get back into gaming though?


Well there was Fallout 4 which I haven't played yet that came out last year? The year before? And a new game coming out soon. They're showing it now.

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxGorVTMDIU


----------



## SplendidBob

Just watched some videos on YT, a most unexpected source, but it actually contained some damn good advice for anxiety, which matches up to the acceptance and commitment book I am attempting to read.

All of my exposure tasks are getting re-written tomorrow. This is no longer going to be exposure, for anxiety, its going to be putting myself into situations where I feel discomfort, many of them anxiety (but not necessarily) and mindfully examining it and sitting in it.

Oh and some of the tasks are going to be done on SAS, basically, I am not going to give the slightest **** about what I say. I hope I won't actually offend anyone, but if I do, meh, going totally unfiltered now, for good or bad.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well there was Fallout 4 which I haven't played yet that came out last year? The year before? And a new game coming out soon. They're showing it now.
> 
> https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxGorVTMDIU


The thing about Fallout 4 is why is it a lot more difficult than Fallout 3 was, lol? 0 Which ones of the Fallout series, Uncharted series or the God of War series have you played, if I may ask? 0


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well there was Fallout 4 which I haven't played yet that came out last year? The year before? And a new game coming out soon. They're showing it now.
> 
> https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxGorVTMDIU


Yeh, played fallout 4.

Oh, so a fallout MMO then, bu the looks of it hehe.


----------



## FedericoC

watch any serie ilegally


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Mabel Pines Fallout 3 and beginning of New Vegas but didn't keep playing the latter for long. Haven't played the other series'



splendidbob said:


> Yeh, played fallout 4.
> 
> Oh, so a fallout MMO then, bu the looks of it hehe.


Think it's just multiplayer but not an mmo and still has single player as well. I doubt my PC is going to be able to run this since it has various issues now even though the hardware isn't that dated.

---
Elder scrolls blades:

'You have to see this running on an iphone 10 this gigantic screen does not do it justice'


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ooh new franchise.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

OH MY ****ING GOD.

OK. That was a cool move (but no information.) ;_;

(they admitted they're working on Elder Scrolls 6.)

They don't normally announce so little, they normally wait till they're almost done so guess it's just cause it's been longer than ever now and distracts from 'Skyrim on another platform/mmo stuff'

If the video is at all related than I guess it could possibly be High Rock, Hammerfell, Summerset Isles... They pointedly included little in the way of architecture which was smart haha but going to assume it's not Valenwood, Elswyr or Blackmarsh tbh.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Persephone The Dread said:


> ooh new franchise.


Ever play any of the Super Smash Bros. games, if I may ask? 0


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mabel Pines said:


> Ever play any of the Super Smash Bros. games, if I may ask? 0


With some other people a few times years ago but I've never owned Nintendo consoles besides a bunch of the handhelds. I like Tekken more probably just because I played it in childhood.


----------



## llodell88

i wish i could stop worrying about my health


----------



## Mabel Pines

Persephone The Dread said:


> With some other people a few times years ago but I've never owned Nintendo consoles besides a bunch of the handhelds. I like Tekken more probably just because I played it in childhood.


How come the Chinese fighters always make obnoxious turkey calls, lol, like Marshall Law in Tekken and Liu Kang in Mortal Kombat, lol? 0


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Why do I suck so badly at programming? Do I just not have the mind for it or is that an excuse for not trying hard enough? I don't see how I could ever compete with people who are actually competent for employment.


----------



## zonebox

MadnessVertigo said:


> Why do I suck so badly at programming? Do I just not have the mind for it or is that an excuse for not trying hard enough? I don't see how I could ever compete with people who are actually competent for employment.


I too suck at programming, but it is fun  I spent well over a decade fretting over how lousy I was at programming closer to two actually, but still having an interest in creating my own thing.. and it all came down to one thing MV, it came down to me thinking I would never be good enough at it. I would code something, and think to myself that whatever I did really, really sucked, and I would never be as good as anyone else.. and heck, I still suck at it.. but now when I program something, I just DGAF, I do it because it is fun. People are light years ahead of me, and at 43 I don't think I'll ever measure up to the naturals, but it is fun, and if I don't meet their approval fraq em dude! And you know what, since I stopped giving 2 sheets about them, I have gotten a lot better. Sure, they can run circles around me, but in the past year I have accomplished a lot more than I had in the past decade, and a large part of that, involved not caring about other people and how well they did.. and that is key, that is what is important.

Here is the thing, do your own thing and ignore everyone else. No matter what, in the IT field people will put you down, you gotta just ignore them and do your own thing. It is a really tough crowd, and there are a lot of people out there that have a complex. Just keep doing your own thing, until you make it. You have a vision, then go for it, you will likely make a ton of mistakes, but just keep reaching for it.

You suck at programming? Well most people starting out suck at programming, most people don't have the mind for it, but over time develop it. And you won't be able to compete with those who have the experience, not at first, but eventually if you stick with it, you'll likely be able to carve out your own niche. Don't put yourself through the mindset that you have to understand everything at this moment in your life, it is a learning curve, and you will get through it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay. lol


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I've been replaced.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I hope I'm wrong.


But I've seen this pattern before...


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Thanks @zonebox. I wish I could say I enjoy it but it's purely to try and get employment. Hopefully I do get better with practice, as you say. Congrats on busting your own milestones... must feel good to break through after years of work.


----------



## tehuti88

* *





Triumphant overcoming-SA thread basically boils down to "I got a girlfriend and had sex and _you can too_!!!!!" And all I'm thinking is...I _wish_ my biggest SA-related problem was not being able to get a boyfriend or sex (even if I weren't asexual*). :|

What about those of us who can't get friends, can't work, can't connect to others on a basic level, can't function as normal, independent adult human beings...? I predict homelessness and/or suicide will be in my not-so-distant future. Banging somebody/getting banged won't fix any of my very pressing--and potentially life-threatening--problems.

I've never said it outright because it comes dangerously close to "Who has it worse" territory, and even now I'm walking on eggshells rather than putting it exactly the way I feel, but there it is.

I had a bit more typed here but have forced myself to omit it. I'll just say that I don't think SA is the main problem for some people here, even if they believe it is.

(*EDIT, interesting...just saw another post mentioning how _EVERYBODY!_ wants to have sex. Um...no.)




Also, on a somewhat less serious note...


* *




I wonder if guys would flirt with me if I removed that "Age: 41" from my profile. Not that I want guys flirting with me. But they never, ever do, unless they're playing a joke on me. Yet I see them flirt with other women all the time, and it makes me curious. Especially since I keep being told that, as a _feeeeeeemale_, I should be getting romantic/sexual attention constantly, especially when I express that I'm sad or upset about something. (A few kindhearted users do attempt to cheer me up whenever I vent, in a purely platonic manner.)

Also, when I think about it, _nobody's_ ever told me, "Watch your inbox explode!" even back when it was open to the public and/or when I used to reply to messages...kind of like it's just a given that, nope, my inbox will _never_, _ever_ explode with romantic interest. (Oddly, this is the opposite of the once-in-a-blue-moon when somebody would comment on my writing and would usually say, "I'd write to you more, but I figure you must get all sorts of fan mail..." Except my inbox has never exploded with fan mail, either. :serious: )

In short, I feel like I've missed out on a very pivotal aspect of being female, that most other women have experienced at some point in their lives. Since I don't announce my weight or sexual orientation in each post, I figure it's either my age that repels guys, or else my **** personality really shines through in every single word I type.


----------



## Mabel Pines

waterfairy said:


> I've been thinking about how happy I'll be once I'm done with my summer class. I need a break already!!


I hope it flies by fast for you. 0


----------



## zonebox

MadnessVertigo said:


> Thanks @zonebox. I wish I could say I enjoy it but it's purely to try and get employment. Hopefully I do get better with practice, as you say. Congrats on busting your own milestones... must feel good to break through after years of work.


You'll get better, you just have to stick to it. As far as my own milestones, meh, more so disappointment in putting so much emphasis on such insignificant things.. I should have just continued doing what I enjoyed doing, rather than focusing so much on others.. I would hate to see anyone go through that same nonsense, it is a huge waste of time. If you have a passion, you should go for it, without seeking approval from others. It is such a simple thing that kept me back from my own passions for so many years, I could have just done things I enjoyed doing, without seeking some sort of weird validation from others.. really it is kind of childish in a way. My focus here, is to prevent you or others to go through the same thing.

Not to say my life has been wasted, and I am living in regret  Just a couple of decades wasted on some unimportant things, I think most people can lay claim to the same thing in one variation or another.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm stealing this word for my own purposes. Although alternatively fale works on many levels.


----------



## tea111red

tehuti88 said:


> Dip**** fundraising lady on PBS during a Bee Gees concert: "You _never_ hear music like this on the radio anymore! Everyone knows they don't care about listeners over twenty!"
> 
> Me: "WTF, have you never heard of oldies stations, lady??"
> 
> UNRELATED EDIT: Ohhhh..._now_ I see the thirst everyone else in here is talking about. Wow, how'd I miss it.


Lol, they play a few Bee Gees songs here multiple times a day on the radio here.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm stealing this word for my own purposes. Although alternatively fale works on many levels.


Memale could also mean gender neutral because it is a washroom for "me," meaning that it doesn't matter what my gender is. 0


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mabel Pines said:


> Memale could also mean gender neutral because it is a washroom for "me," meaning that it doesn't matter what my gender is. 0


Yeah I was thinking that too. Cute avatar, she looks kind of like the lovechild of Tina Fey and Cobie Smulders. Though that might just be my phone and too much 30 rock.


----------



## zonebox

I support memale restrooms, especially if they do away with urinals. Not to get weird here, but urinals never made sense to me, why the heck do they even exist in the first place? I would rather they clear them out and put in stalls. Who the heck wants to expose themselves to perfect strangers? I don't, I mean, some people might like that and all the power to them, but not me. Is it really manly just to whip it out, and pee in front of other guys? I .. I just don't get it. I don't even like being in a stall, when someone is in the next stall over.. 


I guess the closest analogy I could come to, is imagine have a public bathroom where you squatted to poo in front of everyone, that is like a urinal to me.. I don't want people seeing me do my business, I can't even pee in front of my wife. Something which she has a morbid fascination with, btw... freak! Actually, I think she just likes to tease me on it 

Edit:
Just as a side note, when all of the stalls are being used (which is often the case) you can't just stand around in the bathroom as a guy, that is just weird.. so you go out of the bathroom, waiting for someone to exit, but more than likely other people will walk in so you usually just give up on the entire going to the bathroom thing. I've actually walked to other stores, rather than wait for a stall. I mean, since we are on the topics of washrooms, and I'm a weird combination of intoxicated and bored.


----------



## Suchness

Yeah im def using memale restrooms just for the experience.


----------



## mt moyt

lol im just screaming in that thread


----------



## SplendidBob

zonebox said:


> why the heck do they even exist in the first place? I would rather they clear them out and put in stalls. Who the heck wants to expose themselves to perfect strangers?


I think its a combo of three reasons:

1. It's cheaper
2. Men have been viewed as not needing privacy as much urinating
3. Getting out your wang and pissing in front of other men has been traditionally something men do

So its kinda because its cheaper and because its more convenient for men.

The ****ter at my gym has been closed so i have had to urinate in the 3 tiny urinals there, which I don't like (good discomfort tolerance).

I use the stalls, but should make it a policy to use the urinals from now on I guess.



mt moyt said:


> lol im just screaming in that thread


Pls link, is it wmu?


----------



## mt moyt

splendidbob said:


> Pls link, is it wmu?


hahaha yes: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f249/girls-only-care-about-guys-who-talk-the-loudest-2201490/


----------



## SplendidBob

mt moyt said:


> hahaha yes: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f249/girls-only-care-about-guys-who-talk-the-loudest-2201490/


Have that forum on ignore. Someone else said to me they got annoyed even though they have him on ignore, so I figured it had to be him.
@wmu'14 I actually mean this with a weird kindness, but how did I know it was you? How did someone get so annoyed by your thread even though you are ignored they mentioned it to me?

Do you actually think that someone with this capacity is going to go down well with women?

Please don't take offence btw, I am locked this week into zero editing of my posts so am just saying what I think :lol (I wonder if I can make it the week without getting banned?).

Will head over there now and check it out.


----------



## SplendidBob

Tesco time asking, exposures I always hated when I used to do that. Went in though with a "tolerate the discomfort" attitude, so was just trying to get myself up to the point of asking people and tolerating the anticipatory anxiety (and mindfully watching it). Ended up asking 3 people for the time. Anxiety scores, anticipatory: 2, during 1, after 1. 

Also had a nice mini friendly chat with the girl on the pizza stand because I keep going there and the labelling thing was broken.

I think I can basically re-badge most of my psych problems as having low tolerance for discomfort, its a more useful way to approach exposure as it extends beyond specific anxiety scenarios (for example, just posting stuff on here without thinking too much and just tolerating the discomfort of doing so).


----------



## waterfairy

Mabel Pines said:


> I hope it flies by fast for you. 0


That was last summer but thanks anyways! xD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines

waterfairy said:


> That was last summer but thanks anyways! xD


You're welcome. 0


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Im going to read this book I bought for only $1.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Pathetic form of trolling in that thread, you'd think you'd be bored by now.. Have to wonder at the motivation too, insecurity maybe.


----------



## wmu'14

splendidbob said:


> Have that forum on ignore. Someone else said to me they got annoyed even though they have him on ignore, so I figured it had to be him.
> 
> @wmu'14 I actually mean this with a weird kindness, but how did I know it was you? How did someone get so annoyed by your thread even though you are ignored they mentioned it to me?
> 
> Do you actually think that someone with this capacity is going to go down well with women?
> 
> Please don't take offence btw, I am locked this week into zero editing of my posts so am just saying what I think :lol (I wonder if I can make it the week without getting banned?).
> 
> Will head over there now and check it out.


I'm not sure. But I find it interesting that you talk about me on SAS with other posters (these past couple posts aren't an odd duck)



tehuti88 said:


> What about those of us who can't get friends, can't work, can't connect to others on a basic level, can't function as normal, independent adult human beings...? I predict homelessness and/*or suicide will be in my not-so-distant future.* Banging somebody/getting banged won't fix any of my very pressing--and potentially life-threatening--problems.


Yikes. Sorry to hear that. There isn't anyone who you're living for? (I'm not that good at counseling, sorry, just think that's awful and sad to hear because I know what it's like to feel like that legitimately.



tehuti88 said:


> I had a bit more typed here but have forced myself to omit it. I'll just say that I don't think SA is the main problem for some people here, even if they believe it is.


I think a lot of us suffer general anxiety / paranoia / low self-esteem too.



tehuti88 said:


> I wonder if guys would flirt with me if I removed that "Age: 41" from my profile. Not that I want guys flirting with me. But they never, ever do, unless they're playing a joke on me.


 It would be an interesting experiment. You should try it honestly. Maybe you're afraid of the result you'll get?



tehuti88 said:


> Also, when I think about it, _nobody's_ ever told me, "Watch your inbox explode!" even back when it was open to the public and/or when I used to reply to messages...kind of like it's just a given that, nope, my inbox will _never_, _ever_ explode with romantic interest. (Oddly, this is the opposite of the once-in-a-blue-moon when somebody would comment on my writing and would usually say, "I'd write to you more, but I figure you must get all sorts of fan mail..." Except my inbox has never exploded with fan mail, either. :serious: )


I hate to say this but welcome to reality. That's why it's amazing what one PM can do.


tehuti88 said:


> In short, I feel like I've missed out on a very pivotal aspect of being female, that most other women have experienced at some point in their lives. Since I don't announce my weight or sexual orientation in each post, I figure it's either my age that repels guys, or else my **** personality really shines through in every single word I type.[/spoiler]


As a man I haven't experienced the opposite. I fear I will be in your place someday. My biggest fear. My reality.


----------



## SplendidBob

wmu'14 said:


> I'm not sure. But I find it interesting that you talk about me on SAS with other posters (these past couple posts aren't an odd duck)


It isn't that surprising. People from SAS will talk about the goings on on SAS. When you post threads saying that "women only like the loudest guys" or whatever it was, you don't think people will point it out?


----------



## SplendidBob

I just found out something ****ing insane about my best friend (I have known him for 27 years). That just hit me like a wall. Holy crap .


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> I just found out something ****ing insane about my best friend (I have known him for 27 years). That just hit me like a wall. Holy crap .


I hope it isn't serious, but just surprising.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> I just found out something ****ing insane about my best friend (I have known him for 27 years). That just hit me like a wall. Holy crap .


:frown2:


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> I hope it isn't serious, but just surprising.


Thx. Serious unfortunately. 

His gf told me tonight. I need to keep tabs on her for a while. Very heavy ****.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> I just found out something ****ing insane about my best friend (I have known him for 27 years). That just hit me like a wall. Holy crap .


Sorry, it's hard when that happens. (obviously I don't know what it is, but when you discover certain things.)


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> :frown2:





Persephone The Dread said:


> Sorry, it's hard when that happens. (obviously I don't know what it is, but when you discover certain things.)


Thx .


----------



## Myosr

I wrote a response to someone, but I can't post it, because I feel so paranoid. 

I feel it would be therapeutic for me to argue with certain people, but even on this forum where they are an absolute minority I find it so hard to do so. Not because I don't have anything to say, but because I'm just so used to being afraid to talk.


----------



## Rebootplease

Myosr said:


> I wrote a response to someone, but I can't post it, because I feel so paranoid.
> 
> I feel it would be therapeutic for me to argue with certain people, but even on this forum where they are an absolute minority I find it so hard to do so. Not because I don't have anything to say, but because I'm just so used to being afraid to talk.


Do it, you explained yourself now so no hard feelings.


----------



## SofaKing

The ignorance about depression as a mental illness on this forum is staggering.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm back in the dating game again. My account is probably gonna go bye bye soon. I'm not looking for anything serious at all but I can't just take a car and drive to meet someone, either. Getting serious with someone is boring to me honestly and with all my problems, I don't need that. I don't know why I made an account. Lol


----------



## Evo1114

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm back in the dating game again. My account is probably gonna go bye bye soon. I'm not looking for anything serious at all but I can't just take a car and drive to meet someone, either. Getting serious with someone is boring to me honestly and with all my problems, I don't need that. I don't know why I made an account. Lol


Go get 'em! Best of luck to ye.


----------



## funnynihilist

Wonder when the endpoint will be of the instagram/fashionista/permanent vacation/social media entrepreneur/selfie-monger/Chinese drop shipper? I mean eventually people have to get tired of seeing these people in the same tourist traps and buying their overpriced wares and "liking" things.


----------



## MorganMelancholy

I'm trying to figure out how to ask my mum to take me to GP about my anxiety. also recovering from the longest panic attack i've ever had 👌


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Evo1114 said:


> Go get 'em! Best of luck to ye.


Thanks. :laugh:


----------



## 3 AM

tmw you wanna go to a show but it's at an arena _triggered_

im used to going to club shows by myself but that big of a venue uuggghhhhhh...


----------



## discopotato

I hate hospitals


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Got a letter for my first counseling appointment. I will go, but I know it won't do ****.

I'm at the end of my rope and just wish she would come back and fix things with me.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure why I did that...meh.


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I'm feeling scintillated, at least a scintilla of an amount, lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've lost/wasted the best years of my life and don't know how to salvage the rest of it.

I feel like she was, is the only thing that can take away the pain and give me something to look forward to. 

I can't do this without her. I'm just waiting to die without her. She was vital to me.

I'm dying and I'm lost!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Pete Beale said:


> I've lost/wasted the best years of my life and don't know how to salvage the rest of it.
> 
> I feel like she was, is the only thing that can take away the pain and give me something to look forward to.
> 
> I can't do this without her. I'm just waiting to die without her. She was vital to me.
> 
> I'm dying and I'm lost!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you absolutely sure about this? She didn't seem to treat you very well at all.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ominous Indeed said:


> Are you absolutely sure about this? She didn't seem to treat you very well at all.


I'm not sure about anything. I can't let go of the good times in my mind and I have nothing to lose. I'm at a stage where I still want to and need to talk to her about things. It's just massively difficult to let go, no matter what. I can't ****ing help the way I feel. Sigh :frown2:


----------



## waterfairy

I just graduated two days ago and I’m already thinking of going back to school next year to become a nurse practitioner. I told myself I’d be done after getting my bachelors degree! Why do I do this to myself? :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> I just graduated two days ago and I'm already thinking of going back to school next year to become a nurse practitioner. I told myself I'd be done after getting my bachelors degree! Why do I do this to myself? :lol


Awesome, congrats.


----------



## waterfairy

ANX1 said:


> Awesome, congrats.


Thanks!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## Ai

Boyfriend is booking plane tickets for us for a trip in September... It says it won't guarantee we'll sit next to one another... This makes me VERY anxious.... wat.


----------



## AussiePea

Ai said:


> Boyfriend is booking plane tickets for us for a trip in September... It says it won't guarantee we'll sit next to one another... This makes me VERY anxious.... wat.


If you book early enough and in the same booking then there's a 99.9999999% chance that you will, don't stress yourself over it. To ease your mind it's worth doing an online check-in the minute it opens as well.


----------



## Ai

AussiePea said:


> If you book early enough and in the same booking then there's a 99.9999999% chance that you will, don't stress yourself over it. To ease your mind it's worth doing an online check-in the minute it opens as well.


I hope so. ^_^; And thanks for the advice!


----------



## Mabel Pines

discopotato said:


> I hate hospitals


Why's that, if I may ask? 0


----------



## Ai

I'm so picky when it comes to food that it's actually embarrassing... I don't even like eating around other people sometimes. :/


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Everywhere I go with my sister's, I'm always in the weird position of noticing all the nasty creepy dudes gawking at them.

One guy at winco today was following them and staring the whole time we were in the store.


----------



## Zatch

Stop being cute and clumsy around me. I don't want to like you.


----------



## llodell88

i feel there are these types of people who are just dont have this voice in their head saying the things they do are wrong, so they just go around and do whatever they want, and i'm not describing like psychopath type people, i think these type of people come off quite the opposite on the contrary. It's not like all of them are evil, even if some of them are, it's more like a form of stupidity, like some part of their brain is not working like other people's, at least not like mine anyway. Or maybe they are actually bad people, and since they see themselves as so angelic-like and good and put themselves out like that people are just blind to it.


----------



## Suchness

Gravity isnt real. The ground is just below us. Where else are you going to go.


----------



## Blue Dino

Considering again if I should just move to the garage. My room right now is pretty big, but its still pretty cramped with all the crap I have. The garage is about 1/3 bigger space, easier to go in/out of the house, right next to the kitchen, I can have my own refrigerator, but I probably need to share a bathroom. And I can probably rent out my current room for some decent money. Although there will be no heating in the winter, but not like it will ever get too cold here anyways.


----------



## AussiePea

I reckon the key to true happiness is simply ensuring you're always being creative in some way shape or form. I've never felt better than I do now that I spend time on my hobby vs sitting playing games all day.


----------



## CNikki

To put this a bit bluntly...I really couldn't give a damn about getting myself ready. If I were having to go out (which I do), I'd just stay as this sloppy self. We need a national I Don't Give A Damn Day. We have one for essentially everything else, so why not?


----------



## Taaylah

Everything is going to be fine. I’m going to allow myself to make mistakes today and not be embarrassed. Everyone makes mistakes. If they don’t like you who cares? At least I tried. Trying is better than sitting in the house wasting my time away. I’m allowing myself to potentially mess up big time and I’m not going to beat myself up over it if I do. Who cares. No one will remember.


----------



## alienbird

Run away to a magical place.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

wtf is up with the trains today, most of them are delayed. Damn this one better get here on time. I'm going to be late as it is.

Good job I wasn't going North that's delayed by 43 minutes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The train I'm on is early and they are waiting for platform space. So stuck seriously.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Suchness said:


> Gravity isnt real. The ground is just below us. Where else are you going to go.


Up


----------



## Ai

llodell88 said:


> i feel there are these types of people who are just dont have this voice in their head saying the things they do are wrong, so they just go around and do whatever they want, and i'm not describing like psychopath type people, i think these type of people come off quite the opposite on the contrary. It's not like all of them are evil, even if some of them are, it's more like a form of stupidity, like some part of their brain is not working like other people's, at least not like mine anyway. Or maybe they are actually bad people, and since they see themselves as so angelic-like and good and put themselves out like that people are just blind to it.


What you describe essentially does characterize sociopaths and psychopaths, though. They're not "evil," either. They just struggle with empathy, which also causes them to struggle with conventional social concepts like moral compass**. They do things out of self interest--because it's something they want, or something they want to do. It's not really (usually) because it is going to be detrimental or harmful to someone else. That, in their minds, is just an inevitable side effect of achieving whatever it is they want to achieve. To some degree, they may not even think about that aspect--especially if it's not important to their goal. Shrug.

Edit: (** Which isn't to necessarily say they're not smart enough to know they're _supposed_ to find what they're doing "wrong;" just that, in most cases, they aren't as emotionally compelled by the idea to avoid it just because it's supposed to be wrong. It's more of an "outside, looking in" sort of situation. Most sociopaths/psychopaths are capable of learning the confines and even mimicking concern for socially constructed boundaries, like not doing something that will hurt someone else just to get what they want... they just don't see them as personally important.)


----------



## Ai

I think this vitamin supplement I started taking is actually working, which rarely seems to be the case. I haven't felt this human in a long time. If I take a nap, I actually can't sleep at night. It is bizarre to be this "normal." Lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Maynard singing: 'mind and body blown away'

my brain: Gee I hope any terrorists in the crowd with a sense of irony wait till the end of the concert.

Sadly they didn't play Orestes or Passive but played most of my favourites. Sound quality could have beem better but still pretty good.

despite getting there late and not having o2 priority got pretty close to the stage. Then got closer after someone involved me in their argument about sneaking friends through to the front lol they were like 'also this short person can't see now either.' was awkward even though I agreed with her point everyone else had been standing around at the front for an hour at that point.

They have a policy of chucking people out for using their phone or anything electronic/filming (the band that is.)

Also before I entered some guy (who works there,) was going around telling people they needed to smile to get in. Then later a different guy asked me to smile when taking my ticket. This is an offense to my people. 

Was wearing a Steven Wilson hoody wrapped around my waist (I know ironic my t-shirt wasn't A Perfect Circle and was another musician too lol,) and someone at the train station started asking about it lol, and who he was so I was like 'a musician' and then he asked what he played and then his friend chimed in with 'Porcupine Tree' to his friend because I guess they wanted to confirm his name and if that was the same person or something. 

Everytime I go to London I have a slightly longer conversation about Steven Wilson lmao, the last one consisted of 'did you come fro- no of course you didn't (actually I did come from that concert yeah.)


----------



## Pongowaffle

Three girls that jaywalked right in front of my car without warning. I slammed my brakes. They knew I was pissed at them. I gave one of the girls a stink eye. She was offended. They decided to get back at me by standing in the middle of the road and chat. Took a group selfie. I wanted to honk at them. Decided against it. I did not want to escalated it. Last time I honked at someone for blocking the road, ghetto scum punched my window. I waited for them to finally walk off the road. I waited almost 2 minutes there like an idiot. As I finally able to drive past, two of the girls started yelling racist gibberish at me what they think are asian mocking. It is funny how some people are over sensitive to racism. Yet they themselves are racist to others which is completely ok.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Just tried this flavor for the first time. OMG. :shock :fall :heart :heart :heart :heart


----------



## tehuti88

SamanthaStrange said:


> Just tried this flavor for the first time. OMG. :shock :fall :heart :heart :heart :heart


I LOVE that flavor...

...but our Wal-Mart stops carrying _every flavor_ I love. :cry

...

Final _Jeopardy!_ category, "1990s Animated Films." I guessed, "_The Lion King_!" based on that alone.

What was the answer? _The Lion King_, of course. :lol


----------



## tehuti88

"I am an _edgy_ keyboard warrior, oooooooh, fear meeeeee! _Mwa-ha-ha-ha..._" *twirls Internet mustache* *hopes somebody notices* *utterly fails at being subtle*


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I might be going on a date Friday. Heh. Hope it isn't too awkward.


----------



## Steve French

Had dinner with my brother and his family earlier. Damn, kids are incredibly filthy and ridiculously loud. One kid was chewing up his food and spitting it everywhere while the other puked on both the floor and other people. Both of them created a great cacophony. My disgust was battling with my headache. I couldn't imagine having to deal with that all day, everyday. I think I'm going to schedule a vasectomy.


----------



## 3stacks

about how im of no use to anyone and I'll always be second best


----------



## riverbird

Extra soft toothbrushes are the best. I didn't even know those existed until the dentist gave me one today.


----------



## Amphoteric

Just found this and watched some Twitch streams, I am very tempted to buy it
Bus Simulator 18


----------



## mt moyt

where did the height thread go?


----------



## discopotato

Mabel Pines said:


> Why's that, if I may ask? 0


they're depressing and give me anxiety :b


----------



## Mabel Pines

discopotato said:


> they're depressing and give me anxiety :b


Why's that, if I may ask? 0


----------



## discopotato

Mabel Pines said:


> Why's that, if I may ask? 0


I don't know.. they just do. People die in there


----------



## mt moyt

when someone talks about feeling suicidal, do they get scared that people will mock them, or get angry or say they are looking for attention


----------



## riverbird

Trying therapy again. I have my first appointment in an hour. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can see why people troll and post controversial threads here, a lot of the time these days it's the only way to get anyone to respond to your thread or for the thread to get a decent number of responses.


----------



## SofaKing

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can see why people troll and post controversial threads here, a lot of the time these days it's the only way to get anyone to respond to your thread or for the thread to get a decent number of responses.


Sad, but precise.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Spoke with my mom yesterday and she said this is the worst she's ever seen me. I'm trapped in a constant state of depression. I want to live but can't. I can't kill myself. I'm trapped in this state. I can't feel any joy or pleasure and can't see a way to improve my life. My mind is blank and I'm exhausted. 

I need something external to come into my life and give me hope. That's what happened with her. She gave me hope. She was something external. I have no clue how to make myself happy. I'm lonely as ****!


----------



## Steve French

Another one of my facebook chums has come out with a status announcing their struggles with mental health, specifically anxiety. I couldn't imagine announcing my struggles to the world in such a way, personally. I feel like people would not care. You see, these people have mostly normal lives. They have friends, significant others, jobs, homes, hobbies, anything you would expect, and they do not take medication or see a psychiatrist. It's a lot less easy to feel sympathy for a degenerate or a weak person. I wonder where the line is between where it is a natural thing and where it becomes clinical. I'm a bit paranoid and suspicious that it is a trend. Maybe that makes me an arsehat. Of course it does. But hell, I struggle on a daily basis to accomplish things that come easily for these folks, yet there they are getting a pat on the back, sympathy and understanding, things that have been denied me. I think maybe I ought to be more upfront about these things. Thing is though, I don't want sympathy, or to be treated differently. I want to overcome that struggle, and grow, and one day reach normalcy. If possible. I am also suspicious that outwards displays of "weakness" don't really engender anything but pity, disgust, and scorn.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol










"we can 100% confirm TES6 will take place in tamriel."


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Before I started work today, I needed to get a copy of my check stub and ID for something important and everyone noticed my Nine Inch Nails tattoo. I didn't have my uniform on because I had to go somewhere and wasn't scheduled to work today. This one woman who I would've never guessed would know that band said I must really love them. Then later on at work, this guy wanted me to show some new guy my tattoo. Haha. Everyone acted surprised for some reason.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Me: {"Why can't I go to the last page of that thread to find that quote someone quoted me? Why does it keep sending me to page 647???"}


----------



## Zatch

Where did you take my h*cking puppy? I almost burned down this house when I came home and saw her gone.


----------



## Rebootplease

Edit,edit, edit, delete, delete,delete.
I should be important, but im not that good. Im not a Tommy Robinson. He has a purpose.


----------



## CNikki

Trying to sign up for a course and they literally have every course for every liberal arts subject one can think of. Can't find a damn science one that I actually need.


----------



## Rebootplease

My little friend thinks hes a super genius, but hes not. I hope he is right about this one though. I could use some extra cotton


----------



## Mabel Pines

CNikki said:


> Trying to sign up for a course and they literally have every course for every liberal arts subject one can think of. Can't find a damn science one that I actually need.


First-world problems, lol, but I definitely do hope that you find a science class that you need. 0


----------



## CNikki

Mabel Pines said:


> First-world problems, lol, but I definitely do hope that you find a science class that you need. 0


More like *western* academia. Everything else we MUST know, just not science. But of course we're subhuman if we don't believe in the subjects we're not even given. :roll

Don't even get me started on how we have a STEM epidemic among those who are born in my country.


----------



## CNikki

I don't know why I give people chances. Sometimes I don't know why or how they even give me one (referring to one person specifically...they're a literal saint.)

_sighs_


----------



## llodell88

Remember in second grade there were 6 classes of students around 30 for each one, well 7 if you count special education kids, and I early on I had all the kids faces memorized and knew which class every kid was in, all of them, and i did that effortlessly. By 3rd grade, I remember noticing that I didn't really have a good idea which classes the other kids were in and by 4th and 5th grade I had no idea who's class anyone was in except my own and a few others. I wondered if there was any reason for this besides maybe I am either 1. just less observant as I got older 2. my memory was deteriorating was a lot, either for normal or not so normal reasons.

Sounds stupid, but I remember being curious about it even then, does memory get that bad throughout grade school normally or is it just me? Maybe I was paying more attention because it was a new environment?

I don't know, worrying about stupid things again. Just seems like I have had an exceptionally good memory back when I was little a kid to notice all that stuff, then a couple years later I have no ****ing clue what's going on around me. They do say younger kids learn more quickly though, maybe it was like hormonal or puberty thing, maybe stress at home. Was stressed as **** at home in grade school, and they do say stress messes with your hippocampus and causes memory problems, is it really that bad?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"Drive, Intelligence, Humility, Chaos. Or the acronym DIHC. I'm looking for DIHC Avery, and I'm gonna take it wherever I can find it."


----------



## Harlin

how i need help and how im eating away at myself


----------



## Steve French

The calendar rolled around again. I remember looking forward to these days with such joy. Now, it only depresses a man; there is nothing exciting to be achieved any more solely through age. A quarter of a century was really quite a disturbing one, but this one might be even more so. I suppose it's not going to get any nicer. 



Might have to get right lit up tomorrow night.


----------



## 3stacks

New albums by Jay rock, Nas and Chromeo, this is gonna be goood!


----------



## llodell88

stop editing my posts, im not a cutter, just go ahead and do the most awful, sadistic, humiliating thing you can do a person, and i start acting suicidal to get you stop, and i'm crazy because i have to deal with someone like you. stay away from. get out of my house and computer. **** off. go away. nobody is every going to do what you did to me. ever. nothing even close. and yes i do plan on cutting contacting with my mother, because i want to live, and thats what i have to do, and i'll do whatever i know is right, because i'm not a 12 year old like you want me to be, someone who doesn't know what's right for myself, and it took me til i was 25 to start doing what i want maybe, and i'll keep doing it, because you would have killed me and so would my mother if i did what she wanted. and it's possible i will die because of it. **** i have to go plastic surgeon to get all this **** taken care of so people stop treating me like this. withdrawals. crazy *******s who go around shooting bullets at people and beating people up because they can't hold their temper, getting me are getting me upset. Male version of my mother. Probably going to end up being verbally and abusive to his kids if ever has any and blame it on them.

god, people just want me to be this retarded person who doesn't know **** and is going to hurt themselves if they don't do what the adults want them to do, that's the role i played until i was 25, and i'm not going to keep doing it so i can just die or whatever the **** people prefer to me actually doing what i want and know is right.

you're a ****ing idiot too. i mean really, really stupid, i can't believe you did all this **** and thought it was somehow good for me, i mean if you're being honest...


----------



## Suchness

Mabel Pines said:


> Up


Up, up and away.


----------



## tehuti88

What the.

Project MKOFTEN


----------



## Kristen334

I'm thinking that it's too early to think :laugh:


----------



## llodell88

Already figured out a long time ago something about my personality attracted the wrong type of people. Saw someone on a bpd forum, looking specifically for someone with some type of personality disorder i thought i might have, dependent personality? i don't remember, but i could see why whatever it was at that time. Still have some of those problems, but not as bad. I really don't do well around people with anger issues. Jimmy used tell me he thought he was bipolar all the time, so I found bpd, symtpoms seemed right, it was almost like he already read the description of and it was word-for-word what i was reading online "i feel defective", never heard of anyone saying that about themselves, but it sounded awful when i heard, and i wondered how the **** someone use that word about themselves. telling me he feels suicidal all the time and thinks about cutting himself, not surprised he hasn't tried, he has the most self-control of anyone i've ever seen that doesn't really fit with bpd but everyone is different.

im not sure if this guy actually thinks im suicidal, because i don't see how someone who actually thinks someone is suicidal could but all those jokes about suicide on my computer. i think it might be an excuse or something, or maybe an excuse he gave to other people to do what he did. Because really it just doesn't make sense, like it literally makes no sense, that's completely tasteless, i mean to make that stuff for any reason at all, but to actually put that on someones computer if you thought they were suicidal, it's like "ha ha, you look suicidal, and that's ****ing hilarious. aren't suicidal-looking people just hilarious?" This guy is seriously messed up.

i do remember trying to convince that doctor at mulberry that i had bpd though, because it was bothering me what my mother said, and i was feeling like, it bothers me i dont think i have that but my mother things i do, and because she does, then everybody , and i should convince the doctor i do, and act like i do, because i can't handle the difference between what i think and what other people, so i would rather just sort of play that role, but i don't do that **** anymore.

I also don't have unstable romantic relationships, lmao, my mother certaintly does though, that's why it bothers me that she says stuff like that, because i'm like umm...i do not fight with my boyfriends at all, also i was not on medication while i was in either relationship with joey or jimmy, i do know i was ****ed up from those antacids and not sleeping for 3 months lmao.

And Jimmy would also ask me if I was going to break up with all the time time like he was worried, personally I never worried about him breaking up with me, but I do take breakups a lot harder than most people even when they're not like abusive, which really he was not the first couple times, and i don't know what was going on the last time with both us but my head was severely ****ed up from lack of sleep, and probably too much caffeine.

the problem is, people are actually creating these identities for me, to fullfill their own needs, and that's very selfish, but I also started going along with because I was sick of fighting it and feeling crazy for thinking differently, so I just put on a show.

"i feel empty", "i don't know who i am" other stuff jimmy used to say all the time that i didn't get, and more language i picked up after we broke up.

i mean all that stuff is there though, abandonment fears, etc, feeling empty, suicidal, i never told HIM that, that's what i don't get, noticed he gets really happy too, and is very, like expressive, like a 5 year old, and his mannerism was exactly like his friends, never seen two people with exact same mannerism like that.

remember he used to be really sensitve to light all the time and we had to sit in the dark all the time too. bright lights would even bring out hives in him, that's why i get these weird thoughts like i am catching stuff from people, cause i was so sensitive to light for a year, probably just something from the drugs i took, they made me sensitive to light.

So because there are like a few people I can't stand to be around, and I certainty might start contemplating suicide if I was forced to live with them, I still can handle being around most people, so that's the reality of it. I'm definitely a sensitive person though, I do catch people's emotions, I'm easy to manipulate, whatever. Nobody want to admit that they're that hard to be around though either.

it's really stupid, because i just started copying and saying whatever he said to make people think that, i would just say the same exact things to see how people would react. that last breakup was definitely like traumatic, i switched bedrooms just because i thought i needed to be in a different room from where i experienced most of that, i thought "maybe being in this room is what is making me sick", it's not, i was just pulling at straws thinking of anything that could be causing me problems no matter how unlikely.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> What the.
> 
> Project MKOFTEN


I think the second paragraph is a conspiracy theory, but they have done a lot of weird stuff. For example they've had a number of programs devoted to developing forms of mindcontrol and lots of experiments with hypnosis, LSD and other drugs.


----------



## llodell88

i keep getting heart pain, wish i never took a drug or supplement in my life or sleep deprived myself

i stopped taking lexapro when i got with joey, i had all those pills in my dresser drawer, just adding to the pile the entire time, my mom kept getting them for me and i never took them, and i told her i wasn't taking them after we broke up, and she keeps telling me how good i was doing when i was NOT taking them, but she thinks I WAS taking them, "that was the best you were ever doing because that's when you were on medication" and it just triggers me because those drugs are so bad and, like they're going to kill me, or i'm going to kill someone on them lol, they're hurting me so much, and i was on them BEFORE i was with joey, then i stopped taking them while i was with him, and she's always like, making stuff, up like "la la la, you're so happy since you got on those drugs! look at how happy you are!" brainwashed lady. and i have to keep telling her that no it's the opposite, that's the the only time i was NOT on them, omg it's the opposite, and she doesn't get it, wont admit she is wrong.

i've heard that a few times "you were doing so well on your medication back when you were with joey", NO, i was not on medication, i was on it before then, i stopped taking it cause he said i didn't need that stuff. she's so ****ing stupid, ergghh. she just thinks the complete opposite of what happened, i can't ****ing handle her thinking this crazy stuff, like i already told you multiple times, and not only are you saying i was on them then, you are saying I was NOT on them before then. dude, you had me on and off that stuff since i was 12, what the flying **** are you talking about??? she just makes up facts, because she is so certain, that the best thing for me is to be on drugs, god she is so illogical. brainwashed!! even when i tell her what the pa who is prescribing it who knows im sensitive to meds and is scared ****less every time im in there, i tell her what he said to me and she's like "no, he said this" like she was there, lmao. because whatever he said is not possible if i really am sensitive to meds so she has to change the FACTS so her FACTS can be right, cause she aint gonna admit she's wrong even if she kills someone. and my next door neighbor tells her she thinks her son killed himself because of the psych medication! at least some parents get it, but dude she is nagging me to take stuff that almost killed me, ruined my face, health is ****ed up! it was a life ruiner, and yeah im gonna get upset every time you bring up drugs...but nnoooooo, it's all in my head, no wonder i feel paranoid around you, i think if someone is unknowingly trying to kill you you would feel paranoid, cause they are so illogical, you were like ummm, how is this persons thinking like this possible, then that little nudge of doubt is there like hmm maybe they really like seeing me act crazy on these drugs or something, i don't know.

i need to get some sleep and stop ranting, i probably and withdrawing a little from this ssri too.

mom, i wasn't taking drugs when i was with joey, oh, well then you must have been happy because you were in loooove, not really, i was just using him, i really didn't think much of him at all, and i was mean as **** when like was 15-16, and im surprised he put up with me for that long.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There was a long centipede on my bed. I knew I felt something on my back. :O I got it to go in a jar and took it outside.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

No one shares my sense of humour I guess. Not surprising.


----------



## Ai

Boss threatened to fire me for being chronically ill today.

"I know you want a job, but you really need to figure this out," she snapped, as though THAT thought hadn't occurred to me and this was all an elaborate ruse because I just so happen to LIKE nearly vomiting all over the sales floor or passing out with a sharp tagging gun in my hand... It's all just a ploy because I love being inexplicably miserable 90% of the time I'm awake and having doctors throw up their arms and go, "Dunno. This happens sometimes, I guess" whenever I try to get answers.

It's not even like I call off all the time or ask for accommodations. I've called off so few times, on occasions when I literally _couldn't_ go--like, it wasn't even an option. She has no idea how hard it is for me on a good day. I don't think she even really cares.

I don't know what the point of trying is when it all just ends the same anyway...


----------



## MCHB

Beer. :3


Oh...there's one in my hand! Look at that? How did that get there? Well since it's there I should prolly drink it before it expires.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Whenever I fall short of perfectly making good gestures to my parents, I am accused of being a bad child. This strains our relationship. When I do any good gestures for them, they will accused me of forcing fake insecure pretentious gestures. This strains our relationship. For reality I do not care much about my relationship with my parents. I only care out of fear of them. Fear of how they will act towards me, the difficulty of obligatory socializing with them if our relationship is not good. If I am only to see them a few times a year, few hours at a time, I could not care less at all about my relationship with them. It is all fear based. This is very depressing when I look at this profoundly. But this has been the way for more than half my life so far. Nothing new. But again this is quite sad compare to the average person I am aware.


----------



## komorikun

Ai said:


> Boss threatened to fire me for being chronically ill today.
> 
> "I know you want a job, but you really need to figure this out," she snapped, as though THAT thought hadn't occurred to me and this was all an elaborate ruse because I just so happen to LIKE nearly vomiting all over the sales floor or passing out with a sharp tagging gun in my hand... It's all just a ploy because I love being inexplicably miserable 90% of the time I'm awake and having doctors throw up their arms and go, "Dunno. This happens sometimes, I guess" whenever I try to get answers.
> 
> It's not even like I call off all the time or ask for accommodations. I've called off so few times, on occasions when I literally _couldn't_ go--like, it wasn't even an option. She has no idea how hard it is for me on a good day. I don't think she even really cares.
> 
> I don't know what the point of trying is when it all just ends the same anyway...


How many times have you called off in the last 3 months?


----------



## Ai

komorikun said:


> How many times have you called off in the last 3 months?


Once


----------



## komorikun

Ai said:


> Once


Oh, that's not bad at all.


----------



## Zatch

My friend got destroyed by his gf in GTA online earlier. Like, she ran a train on everyone in the lobby with no remorse. I might have nightmares.

What a keeper.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> There was a long centipede on my bed. I knew I felt something on my back. :O I got it to go in a jar and took it outside.


That's rad. Well, not discovering it in your bed of course. I try to always release stuff that finds its way into my house unless it's the usual little pests.


----------



## 3 AM

tmw you start getting anxiety about requesting too many library books


----------



## komorikun

Ewwww. I think the neighboring apartment building's pomeranian is puking. My bedroom window looks out over their balcony. They leave their sliding glass door open all the time. So the dog goes in and out a lot.


----------



## Steve French

Feeling a bit lonely. Like something has been missing. Maybe it is the aging blues. Think I need a woman in my life. Not just to warm my bed, but to warm my ice cold heart. Sadly they don't come in a catalogue, at least, backpage has been closed.


----------



## Zatch

Coincidence said:


> im also am hungry


You sound like you're having a fun time. Do you have food to eat?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

By the end of next January I will officially obtain my virgin wizard powers.

...

"stabs himself repeatedly"


----------



## llodell88

don't understand guys fighting over who is most alpha among a group. not sure why, but i think it was one of the most unattractive things i've seen men do, and actually makes them look the opposite. definitely not going to be sexually interested at all. ugh. seriously.


----------



## llodell88

kind of just feel like i hate people, just about all of them, or at all of the ones i have a chance to be around, and i am sort of reluctant to say that because anytime someone comes around claiming to to be a misanthropist i think they are probably just posing, well i guess i dont hate people that much, but it makes things hard. i dont want to go to counseling, i got a letter that they were going to close my file if i dont contact in 10 days about coming in to see this one i havent seen yet, and really i hate her already before i've even met her, so why go. everyone decision like this, the consequences of it are up in the air, but i really torture myself and go, but i feel guilty for not going at the same time, and i'm also scared that it could be helpful to update someone about what is going on weekly in case something bad happens, that was always the main for going before too, i mean the more you go the easier it gets, but i still don't want to go, it terrifies me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@llodell88

:hug


----------



## Wren611

Too many things.

I want you but I can't have you.

I miss you but I'm glad you're out of my life.

I hate being around you but you're a necessity for me.

I'm attracted to the way you look but I dislike who you are.

I want to know what's wrong with my mind but no-one will take me seriously.

I want people to think like I do so I'm not alone.


----------



## CNikki

Seems like I'm most wanted when a person needs something that I could possibly offer or give to them. (No, it's not in that way.)

Not mad at the wanted bit. Just find it a bit humorous when these things do happen.


----------



## mt moyt

i can't take a taxi to work anymore. i need to wake up earlier


----------



## cmed

New ringtone? I think so.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Zatch said:


> My friend got destroyed by his gf in GTA online earlier. Like, she ran a train on everyone in the lobby with no remorse. I might have nightmares.
> 
> What a keeper.
> 
> That's rad. Well, not discovering it in your bed of course. I try to always release stuff that finds its way into my house unless it's the usual little pests.


I love bugs but if I come upon a brown recluse or something, I'm not taking any chances. Yea, it was crazy to see it in my bed after I woke up. I saw another one months ago but it wasn't on my bed. Last night, there was a house spider in the sink. Lol I put that outside, too.


----------



## Kevin001

I need my card for the dentist Monday so my mom might be out of luck if she can't wait.


----------



## llodell88

what kind of mental disorder does someone have who hacks into a girls computer just to tell them what they should and shouldn't do, should and shouldn't look at, what hobbies to have, not have, no they just straight up tell them what to do, criticizes them for everything they want to do, tries to convince them everything they do is stupid and not worthwhile. Also uses psychological manipulation to drive them crazy with fear and desperation, that they end hospitalized and tells their mother terrible and awful things that shouldn't be said and never would under any other situation, also at the same time guilt trips for saying that stuff when i would never had said it under any other situation, and since they're listening to you, there's hints they give you, what they hear, like grandma came over and my sister was talking about the other grandma, and they put creepy grandma stuff on your computer, more serial-killer like videos popping up with people holding those knives, titled "grandma" with the creepy music, looking for ways to trigger you most likely, i don't know, even though you're obviously more scared than you can handle, and the stuff keeps coming in. vandalizes websites they don't want you looking at. Some type of control freak, i don't even know this person really, just someone i hung out with for over a month over a decade ago. Putting hints around even before you got in the hospital that they're going to send you somewhere you don't want to go, like prison, or the loony bin, putting revenge stuff on you computer at the same time, then it switches to revenge, to trying to take care of you type stuff, i dont really get it. sometimes it blows my mind that someone who does not come off all that bright can figure out how to do all this with computers. like i definitely would not think this guy has a high iq like he claims to have just from the few conversations i had with but i guess people can be smart in some ways, and not so much in other ways, haha, just the things he said when i talked to him, i dont think people see this guy as very intelligent, i don't see how someone can tell someone almost 30 that they have bad taste men because who i like when i was 14, obviously i'm going to go through the same process of deciding who like at 30 that I do at 14, very likely. obviously i should like who he tells me to like, and listen to the music he tells me to like, or else he'll vandalized the videos of people he don't like and change the audio to change the lyrics, and change they're clothes and all types of stuff.

my mom buys so much junk food, sugar, carbs, but "don't eat too many of those almonds, they'll make you fat!"


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I was counting on the old phone battery to work :bah


----------



## CNikki

I don't know why I'm nervous. It's not like anything will happen from here on. I'm only just thinking that at one point not too long ago that there seemed to have been a click...so what happened? What is that sudden change in attitude for? Why are you even going as far as insulting me, no less being subtle about it? That's really the last type of people I want to hang around with...but it hurts that it just changed like that after having that type of respect. That's what's making this different. And difficult. I tried to wrap my head around it but I just can't any longer. Maybe I still have poor judgement. I've been no saint, but this is just a blow. A slap in the face that I'm used to but this is different. But still, no less, the same result. I can't deny that any longer. 

I still hope that you'll find happiness and whatever else you are seeking for. I still hope that you'll influence others in the same way you had with me. Best of luck to you, because I know that I can never actually say these things to you.


----------



## SilentLyric

my parents give me stress.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ugh, power's out again.


----------



## Zatch

You had one job, internet. One job.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm thinking that I'm probably not worth fixing.


----------



## tehuti88

Guys...that user is a troll. A painfully obvious one. :serious: _Why_ do you keep believing *him*...?


----------



## tehuti88

Oh crud, @splendidbob . Was wondering what was so bad when you posted before. That would crush me.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think the second paragraph is a conspiracy theory, but they have done a lot of weird stuff. For example they've had a number of programs devoted to developing forms of mindcontrol and lots of experiments with hypnosis, LSD and other drugs.


Eh nuggets, second paragraph was the good one, too. :/ But yeah, I didn't find any mention of such things in the other articles I browsed about it.

I was going to say it sounded like something I'd make up for one of my stories, except even I wouldn't make up something _quite_ that weird. Close, but not quite.

Edit--for some especially weird stuff, Google "Operation Midnight Climax." The name alone... :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@splendidbob

I thought that was it, and I've experienced similar (was a complicated situation though, that I won't go into here either. Uh, I'll message you actually.)


----------



## llodell88

I'm guessing the reason why someone with bpd an dpd would end up together partially because they put up with a lot more than others, more likely to stay in bad relationships, put up with abuse, etc., but the first thing I thought of is that people with dependent personality disorder don't question people's projections, and I realized that years ago, they don't question much of anything of the partner, since someone with dpd usually thinks of themselves as dumb and incompetent, and others not, which is why they are always seeking guidance for decision-making, and how to think, stuff like that, are pretty much wired to. They're not going to have thoughts like ok, this person is weird, stupid, bad even if 99% of the rest of the world does. If someone says "this is who you are" they'll believe it, usually unquestionably, and start acting the part. That's what I figured a long time ago anyway. They are also more likely to end up in cults because of that partly, although also because they want someone to take care of them and cults will usually do that. But I do think a dpd person has a difficult seeing things that others would see are wrong with others, they're too focused on their own perceived inadequacies, that's probably true for a lot of people with SA too, I see a lot of people get butthurt over stupid things people say.

When you see yourself as a small person, you get hurt by others more, because you weigh the importance of the things they say more highly than others with more confidence.


----------



## tehuti88

Ugh those posts are making me so ****ing angry.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm talking to a guy that put he's quiet on his profile and doesn't want to go on a serious date. Lol :stu I could try I guess.


----------



## cryptidsupreme

Thinking of which underwear set I should wear for my hookup later tonight


----------



## Taaylah

I had what I guess you could call a performance today and it went really well!


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> I had what I guess you could call a performance today and it went really well!


:smile2:


----------



## Daxi004

I miss being out and hangin with the gang


----------



## Kevin001

Mom saw my uncle but didn't give him a ride home.....wow.


----------



## Crisigv

I have to remember that my feelings don't matter. It's never about me, always about everyone else. I'm not important or special. I'm only here to exist, but need to keep quiet.


----------



## twistix

Still crying all the time


----------



## SamanthaStrange

twistix said:


> Still crying all the time


I'm here if you want to talk, twistix. :squeeze


----------



## twistix

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm here if you want to talk, twistix. :squeeze


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm glad I still have my appetite, but there was nothing to eat in my apartment but these spicy noodles and my mouth is now on fire. Holy crap. I need to figure out a way to store food with longer shelf life


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ready to go home and take a nap. Not that I'm tired. Just need to catch up on sleep again.

Looks like I popped a blood vessel in the inner corner of my eye. I think it's from rubbing my mascara off too hard. I should just lightly remove it in the shower or something.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I will officially have a paid part-time job after tomorrows meeting with the director. It is for a company that I am doing volunteer work for also. Getting a little extra money each month will certainly help in saving for my future, and any impulse buys that come up along the way.

So there is that at least. Here is their website, for anyone interested: https://www.facilitationwd.com/



Crisigv said:


> I have to remember that my feelings don't matter. It's never about me, always about everyone else. I'm not important or special. I'm only here to exist, but need to keep quiet.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## 3stacks

about the most amazing person and how I never want to lose them


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> about the most amazing person and how I never want to lose them


I have been there before.

You are younger than me mate, you have lots of time. I am sure another person will come into your life when you least expect it.


----------



## love is like a dream

any girl here has a jaw like/similar to the jaw of the girl on the left?


----------



## Taaylah

Kevin001 said:


> :smile2:


Thanks Kev  Hope you're doing well


----------



## SplendidBob

tehuti88 said:


> Oh crud, @splendidbob . Was wondering what was so bad when you posted before. That would crush me.


Thx,

Yeh, I have to make a reply to his gf which I am kinda dreading, so putting off till tomorrow, I guess I will just distance myself from the whole thing. Don't have the mental resiliency to handle this kind of thing in others atm, will just assume not everyone is like that for now, or something lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> Thanks Kev  Hope you're doing well


I'm ok


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I have been there before.
> 
> You are younger than me mate, you have lots of time. I am sure another person will come into your life when you least expect it.


thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> thanks, I appreciate it


No problem. If you ever want to chat about anything send me a PM.


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No problem. If you ever want to chat about anything send me a PM.


Thanks man! You too.


----------



## SplendidBob

@tehuti88 just sent her the message, kinda "im distancing myself without being a ****". I hope. I want to be supportive of her (she is my friend too) and it sounds like there is perhaps something else going on here as well (he was looking at other purposefully shocking imagery), is in secondary mental health care atm re it, sounds like he is up to the eyeballs in meds.

But atm I don't have the capacity for being supportive over **** like this, not while its disrupting my own mental health.


----------



## CNikki

Wish the mods would stop deleting some posts made. Some people deserve to be seen for who they are on here. Just sayin'.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Eggs and rice is good. Kimchi and rice is good. Kimchi, eggs and rice is tremendous.


----------



## komorikun

Oh dear. I'm having another sleepy attack. Should I take a nap?


----------



## MadnessVertigo

komorikun said:


> Oh dear. I'm having another sleepy attack. Should I take a nap?


Yes. Being awake is overrated.


----------



## Mabel Pines

MadnessVertigo said:


> Eggs and rice is good. Kimchi and rice is good. Kimchi, eggs and rice is tremendous.


With mince meat, that's my favorite dish, lol. 0


----------



## funnynihilist

What if the source of your depression and anxiety is NOT YOU but rather the outside influences you have had since the day you were born have given you false information about who you are and what the world is.


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Girl Without a Shadow said:


>


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Mabel Pines

CNikki said:


> Wish the mods would stop deleting some posts made. Some people deserve to be seen for who they are on here. Just sayin'.


I believe that they should allow more self-expressiveness, too, but what can you do, lol. 0


----------



## mt moyt

recently my phone service provider increased their lowest cost plan by $5 but they increased data from 1 to 5 gb which is overall better i think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zatch

Arf. Warf. Warooo.

Someone's mad. <3


----------



## Ai

komorikun said:


> Oh, that's not bad at all.


Evidently, my boss would disagree. :sigh


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## tehuti88

Posting my writing to Blogger chapter by chapter because I suspect Google Sites will disappear soon. On multipart stories I like to go in batches of ten. Parts 1-10, 11-20, etc. Didn't have time right now to do ten, so was going to end on Part 45 even though it irks me a bit, but at least it's still divisible(?) by five, the next-best number/increment to do stuff in.

Made myself stop on Part 44 just to see. My OCD is ruining my writing and reading and nothing so far helps. This won't, either, but still. I want to jab pettily at this frustrating, mindkilling thing.

Feeling uncomfortable, unfinished, like stuff is hanging over my head. Like (even though absolutely nobody is reading my blog, or my writing, anywhere) everybody will see the unfinished state of things and be peeved by it and never come back. :|


----------



## Wren611

Haphephobia.

Now I have a name for it. Shame it took my mum years to acknowledge it.


----------



## llodell88

I don't believe in superiority but its not surprising that so many have a drive to be "better" than others when it's shoved down everyone's throat from the time they are born that being smarter, more successful, having more money, or whatever, makes you a more valuable person.


----------



## 3stacks

The weather is goood but I got nowhere to go


----------



## Jeff271

I was thinking about waffles.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I want to start doing bouldering, martial arts and urbex. but I just don't have the money and or the social contacts though to do this.


----------



## Crisigv

Ancestry DNA got my sample, now I wait.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

This summer will be nothing like the last, and a whole lot like every summer before it. What I would give to have what I had last summer again.


----------



## Suchness

There are two types of people in the world, the ones that love Vegeta and the ones that love Goku.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Forced myself to book a day trip to Wales with my folks in August. I always wanted to go to Wales with her and thought it was possibly going to happen last Christmas. I would have loved for her to come on this day trip with us. So much we could have done by now if things hadn't gone wrong. Sigh.


----------



## Harlin

thinking about my name and its history


----------



## komorikun

I can't believe there was a *duck *just walking around and quacking at the bus stop. Now this is a bus stop in a busy area on a big street. About 1000 feet from water.


----------



## hobocollector

It's raining and dark outside i wanna go out and buy a bottle of red wine listen Camel or The doors but in where i live you can't buy alcohol after 22.00.


----------



## harrison

My father had an evil temper and I have it too. It really bothers me when I want to hurt someone physically and to such an incredible extent.

Thank **** it doesn't last too long.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

komorikun said:


> I can't believe there was a *duck *just walking around and quacking at the bus stop. Now this is a bus stop in a busy area on a big street. About 1000 feet from water.


A local Chinese restaurant or takeaway is missing a duck. He's one lucky mother ducker. :smile2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My friend just shared this with me:

I saw a seagull eating a dead pigeon
as I walked by, it looked up at me
its beak covered in blood
was ****in metal

They've leveled up from stealing chips.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Persephone The Dread said:


> My friend just shared this with me:
> 
> I saw a seagull eating a dead pigeon
> as I walked by, it looked up at me
> its beak covered in blood
> was ****in metal
> 
> They've leveled up from stealing chips.


Saw the same thing myself last year. Was a change from the usual McDonalds fries.


----------



## hobocollector

I found half of bottle of Jack Daniel's do you know any easy cocktails?(no jack and coke)


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I hate how going out into the sun with exposed arms at this time of year almost immediately begins to generate a slight burning feeling.


----------



## Myosr

Lol, feeling safe vs. actually being safe :'D



> The annual Gallup Global Law and Order asked if people *felt safe walking at night and whether they had been victims of crime. * *
> 
> The survey placed Egypt 16th out of 135 countries, while the UK was 21st and the US 35th


Egypt safer than US and UK - Gallup poll


Joking aside, I rarely _feel _unsafe walking at night. It's never been a thing. But I always thought it was just me not being danger-aware. Apparently I'm not the only one. :blank

---

* I don't trust people's memories either. F this survey : P


----------



## Zatch

Good fortune ought to find you.


----------



## Zatch

Salad is good for the soul sometimes. That was a lot better than I thought it'd be.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I can say I've gotten used to talking on the phone having to make appointments and such. That's an improvement.


----------



## CNikki

Another night of insomnia, I'm suspecting.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Where is my mind?


----------



## Crisigv

Is it weird to go to Ikea alone? I'll probably still get weird looks, what am I thinking?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ate some protein pack thingy with ham jerky, honey roasted peanuts, and sunflower kernels. Lol Well, it was good. And I got a whole bag of peaches.


----------



## Suchness

Crisigv said:


> Is it weird to go to Ikea alone? I'll probably still get weird looks, what am I thinking?


You will get weird looks either way so just go.


----------



## harrison

Amazing what you come across on ebay. I love finding these old Dickens books - so rare and in their original binding. Maybe 2 or 3 other's in the world available.

Old books that look like crap are sometimes the ones that are worth the most - the ones in the nice leather bindings start to go down in value (comparitively) - true collectors want them in as original condition as possible. No repairs, no changes whatsover.

What I wouldn't give to own some of these Jane Austens in the old boards. Think they sold for about 100 thousand quid, but if you looked at them you'd think they were nothing.


----------



## Ai

Bent down, ironically, to grab some Tylenol for a headache... and the muscles in my back, lower neck seized up so painfully I almost couldn't stand back up, nor could I move my jaw enough to eat my breakfast. I'm now laying on a heating pad, barely able to move.

I need to brush my teeth and leave for work in ten minutes.

I cannot miss again. She really will fire me.

I am in actual tears


----------



## GeomTech

Tired of my life currently. Can't wait until I'm residentially free.


----------



## Crisigv

Suchness said:


> You will get weird looks either way so just go.


I guess, yeah


----------



## unemployment simulator

itv have got some sort of intelligent advert thing going on? 

so like normally when the ads play I open another tab do something else. but now you can't do that anymore because as soon as I open a tab the advert pauses and it won't start again unless you return back to that tab! so you have to sit through adverts for things I don't want. I thought I was good at ad dodging? I need to up my game.

ads 1, unemployment simulator 0


----------



## birddookie

Why does it take me so long to type up post.


----------



## 3stacks

I hope I can get the guts to kill myself soon


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> I hope I can get the guts to kill myself soon


Don't.


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Don't.


I won't anytime soon it's just something I think about/talk about that I wish I could do. Thank you though.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Suchness said:


> Crisigv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it weird to go to Ikea alone? I'll probably still get weird looks, what am I thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> You will get weird looks either way so just go.
Click to expand...

Agreed.

If someone looks at you weird for going somewhere in public alone, **** them. It is their problem, not yours.


----------



## CNikki

Am I honestly one of the few who couldn't care less about the world cup? It's not like it benefits us ordinary people anyway.


----------



## hobocollector

CNikki said:


> Am I honestly one of the few who couldn't care less about the world cup? It's not like it benefits us ordinary people anyway.


I totally agree.Rich club owners are getting richer with the money they get from the audience.and eventually the fans beat each other.


----------



## CNikki

hobocollector said:


> I totally agree.Rich club owners are getting richer with the money they get from the audience.and eventually the fans beat each other.


It's really stupid. I could say the same about sports in general, but of course I'll really get flak when telling people that.


----------



## hobocollector

CNikki said:


> It's really stupid. I could say the same about sports in general, but of course I'll really get flak when telling people that.


I know.Even with my friends,they are getting so triggered.I think it's like the tribal movement as in primitive times.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> Am I honestly one of the few who couldn't care less about the world cup? It's not like it benefits us ordinary people anyway.


Count me in with yah!


----------



## greentea33

I made chocolate mousse cups with Southern Comfort.lol Have no idea if they will set properly....it was kind of an afterthought. But the spoon tasted delicious after I dished them into the cups. Mmmmm.


Now I have to wait 3 hrs.


----------



## SofaKing

Ai said:


> Bent down, ironically, to grab some Tylenol for a headache... and the muscles in my back, lower neck seized up so painfully I almost couldn't stand back up, nor could I move my jaw enough to eat my breakfast. I'm now laying on a heating pad, barely able to move.
> 
> I need to brush my teeth and leave for work in ten minutes.
> 
> I cannot miss again. She really will fire me.
> 
> I am in actual tears


Use ice instead of heat to reduce the inflammation as the Tylenol will also do.

I hope you feel better. Been there.


----------



## truant

I really need to stop posting on SAS.


----------



## Fever Dream

Space force??? I guess nuking it from orbit *is* the only way to sure.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

truant said:


> I really need to stop posting on SAS.


People actually like you and benefit from your posts. But if you mean for your own sake then it's not my place to argue with that.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Fever Dream said:


> Space force??? I guess nuking it from orbit *is* the only way to sure.


More money to the military... Terrestrial realms are inadequate to feed the beast.


----------



## SplendidBob

truant said:


> I really need to stop posting on SAS.


Nah, perhaps more care in who you spend your intellect on. The posts are for the other people anyway, I always read yours hun .


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Maybe it was stupid after all.


----------



## Red2N

Néed to wax my upper lip ASAP.


----------



## CNikki

truant said:


> I really need to stop posting on SAS.


I've tried multiple times and succeeded once for maybe a few months at best. I have no idea why I keep coming back, either.


----------



## momentsunset

Kind of wondering something.
I went back on a dating website for just a minute. I'm off again because it's kind of like visiting a sewer, plus I get harassed by one of my toxic exes asking me to hang out whenever my profile is up and that's always annoying to deal with.
Anyway, while I was back on I saw the profile by said ex and he has photos of him with his new girlfriend, some "intimate" ones too. I've never seen such a thing on a dating website, has anyone else? There's really no way this is just innocent right, or can it be? I feel like he put them up specifically to try to "rub it in my face." or rub it in any of his other exes faces that are on the site. I think it's one thing if you have a photo of you and the person you're dating as your facebook profile photo, that actually makes sense. The website is specifically for dating though... or do people honestly look for platonic friends on there sometimes and just make it known they are taken? I have never seen that before.
I really shouldn't be thinking about this but eh I've emotionally checked out from the situation I'm just a little curious.


----------



## tehuti88

Trying out some rice...hope I don't regret it. :um


----------



## Evo1114

momentsunset said:


> Kind of wondering something.
> I went back on a dating website for just a minute. I'm off again because it's kind of like visiting a sewer, plus I get harassed by one of my toxic exes asking me to hang out whenever my profile is up and that's always annoying to deal with.
> Anyway, while I was back on I saw the profile by said ex and he has photos of him with his new girlfriend, some "intimate" ones too. I've never seen such a thing on a dating website, has anyone else? There's really no way this is just innocent right, or can it be? I feel like he put them up specifically to try to "rub it in my face." or rub it in any of his other exes faces that are on the site. I think it's one thing if you have a photo of you and the person you're dating as your facebook profile photo, that actually makes sense. The website is specifically for dating though... or do people honestly look for platonic friends on there sometimes and just make it known they are taken? I have never seen that before.
> I really shouldn't be thinking about this but eh I've emotionally checked out from the situation I'm just a little curious.


Yeah, rule #1 of dating sites is you don't post pictures of you with somebody you used to date. So I'm guessing it's a pathetic way to 'rub it in somebody's face', even though it doesn't make any sense. If one is on a dating site, it means they are single...so posting pics with an ex just opens up the possibility for one to assume that they were dumped. Can't you block people on such sites?


----------



## momentsunset

Evo1114 said:


> Yeah, rule #1 of dating sites is you don't post pictures of you with somebody you used to date. So I'm guessing it's a pathetic way to 'rub it in somebody's face', even though it doesn't make any sense. If one is on a dating site, it means they are single...so posting pics with an ex just opens up the possibility for one to assume that they were dumped. Can't you block people on such sites?


Oh I meant the pictures were of him and his current girlfriend, not one of his exes. So I assumed since I blocked him on facebook and can't see his profile photos with her, it's his way of trying to get me and/or other people he's dated that use the site to see him and his new girlfriend and get jealous/regretful (I'm pretty sure every one of his exes dumped him and I dumped him as well for being manipulative and abusive). I'm guessing he's only on the website for that, because if he were trying to cheat on her, it would be extremely stupid to post photos of him and his girlfriend and he'd not have much success. If what I'm thinking is true it's kind of funny in a sad sort of way. It's not making me jealous or regret anything, just confirming I made a good decision by dumping him. However I could be wrong about everything. In the end it doesn't matter all too much I'm just bored and trying to figure people out.

Oh and yeah, I would block him on the site but his profile would still show up because the site sucks lol.


----------



## Crisigv

Thinking about how I ruined my life.


----------



## Harlin

trying to tone it down a bit, possibly coming off as a liar when my past really is just too extreme for some people to comprehend


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Thinking about how I ruined my life.


There's always time to change for the better. I've had to remake myself several times before.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> There's always time to change for the better. I've had to remake myself several times before.


There's no fixing the disaster that I am. The world is better off without me.


----------



## wormliberated

I need a cigarette, but my mom's boyfriend is on the back deck and I don't wanna go talk to him. Wondering if it's worth it to go out the front.


----------



## CNikki

Harlin said:


> trying to tone it down a bit, possibly coming off as a liar when my past really is just too extreme for some people to comprehend


Sometimes what I share seems 'unbelievable' as well - especially for people who have known me and how my persona is to them. Sometimes I have to hold back because of it. Sometimes some things are better left unsaid.

:hug


----------



## Evo1114

momentsunset said:


> Oh I meant the pictures were of him and his current girlfriend, not one of his exes. So I assumed since I blocked him on facebook and can't see his profile photos with her, it's his way of trying to get me and/or other people he's dated that use the site to see him and his new girlfriend and get jealous/regretful (I'm pretty sure every one of his exes dumped him and I dumped him as well for being manipulative and abusive). I'm guessing he's only on the website for that, because if he were trying to cheat on her, it would be extremely stupid to post photos of him and his girlfriend and he'd not have much success. If what I'm thinking is true it's kind of funny in a sad sort of way. It's not making me jealous or regret anything, just confirming I made a good decision by dumping him. However I could be wrong about everything. In the end it doesn't matter all too much I'm just bored and trying to figure people out.
> 
> Oh and yeah, I would block him on the site but his profile would still show up because the site sucks lol.


Sheesh. Well, congratulations on no longer having to be with somebody like that. I suppose if you REALLY wanted to, you could take some screenshots and show it to his new girlfriend. Not that I suggest you do that, but if he like bugs you too much. I'm sure she wouldn't appreciate her pic being used on a dating site by her b/f. Lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to get this hair cut soon.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

3stacks said:


> I hope I can get the guts to kill myself soon


Same.


----------



## 0589471

I had a weird day. while running errands I stopped for a coffee and the pretty barrista girl was really friendly. She asked which way my name was spelled because there are a few different variations. She asked me about my day and was just very polite and genuine...made jokes and things. Not the way you can tell service people have to be for work. 

When she handed me my drink she smiled and said to take care and said I was lovely "with an ie" because of the spelling of my name. My cup had my name written all pretty with hearts. It was a silly little interaction but I felt really good inside. I must be so incredibly lonely, I wanted to become friends with her LOL.


----------



## Harlin

CNikki said:


> Sometimes what I share seems 'unbelievable' as well - especially for people who have known me and how my persona is to them. Sometimes I have to hold back because of it. Sometimes some things are better left unsaid.
> 
> :hug


yeah I'll try moving forward with that mindset. thank you! :heart


----------



## Suchness

Everythings going to be alright.


----------



## Steve French

A "wrong number" is looking to send me pics. I'm not familiar with this scam and what they hope to achieve. Hell, maybe it is a wrong number. I'm kind of curious just what kind of pics they are sending/selling.


----------



## tehuti88

*Can We Guess Which State You Live In?

Hawaii

Say aloha to the Aloha state! You have a sense of calm about the world that enables you to stay in the moment even when the world is chaotic and scary. You know how to roll with life's punches. You also know how to ignore the latest trends and simply be true to yourself. Only a place as warm and placid as Hawaii could be where you belong.*

http://learn.howstuffworks.com/quiz/what-state-do-you-live-in-guess-learn

That'll be a big fat "Nope."


----------



## mt moyt

oh crap


----------



## llodell88

I wonder if most people's parents would not believe them if they told them something they (the son or daughter) were doing was going to kill themselves eventually probably or at the least damage their health a lot, and also was causing them to suffer emotionally, and instead of believing them nagged them over and over to keep doing it instead. I feel like someone was trying to guilt trip for feeling bad about this and being angry or hurt about it, wanting to cut contact with them even for my safety, but the same person also was acting they were going to kill me and joking about it, also stalked me as a joke, so I guess it wouldn't be a big a big deal to them. Rape threats, etc, too. Also got me in the same place where I was before when a lot of this stuff was going on. It's like everything I say means the opposite, I wonder how some people just get set up so have to disagree with everything someone says. I mean shes not like that so much now I guess but that's not the point.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why does that annoy me so much? It gets to me every ****ing time. 

Disengage, you stupid *****! 

(Saying this to myself)


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I knew it. They were doing _something_ inside the car.


----------



## EarthDominator

If I'm unlucky, this weekend could be the every end of me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The mods removed my signature :/ 

In regards to recent threads/posts this forum is now both boring and annoying.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Persephone The Dread said:


> The mods removed my signature :/
> 
> In regards to recent threads/posts this forum is now both boring and annoying.


Did they remove the original post too? I mean, the post that you were quoting.

I totally agree with your second statement.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SamanthaStrange said:


> Did they remove the original post too? I mean, the post that you were quoting.
> 
> I totally agree with your second statement.


Apparently not it's still there but they said they didn't want his posts advertised.


----------



## Ai

SofaKing said:


> Use ice instead of heat to reduce the inflammation as the Tylenol will also do.
> 
> I hope you feel better. Been there.


That's smart. I was in such a pained panic at the time, that didn't even occur to me. I managed to fight my way through the day with copious amounts of Ibuprofen (which I'm not actually allowed to have... heh) and then switched back and forth between an ice pack and heating pad when I got home. It did help some.

Thanks.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> The mods removed my signature :/
> 
> In regards to recent threads/posts this forum is now both boring and annoying.


God damnit.

I am awaiting a mod warning for my little recent interactions in the frustration forum


----------



## CharmedOne

tehuti88 said:


> *Can We Guess Which State You Live In?
> 
> Hawaii
> 
> Say aloha to the Aloha state! You have a sense of calm about the world that enables you to stay in the moment even when the world is chaotic and scary. You know how to roll with life's punches. You also know how to ignore the latest trends and simply be true to yourself. Only a place as warm and placid as Hawaii could be where you belong.*
> 
> http://learn.howstuffworks.com/quiz/what-state-do-you-live-in-guess-learn
> 
> That'll be a big fat "Nope."


I'm right there with you. I've never lived on the east coast and almost every sentence in this description is the complete opposite of me. &#129315; And now, some skeevy corporation is probably using my data as I write this...

*New Jersey*
"You move at a fast pace and think even faster. You're outgoing and energetic nature often finds you seeking out the newest advances life has to offer. You like to keep up with the latest trends. And keeping up with everyone often means drifting into the future. You're an early adapter and proud to be one! The Garden state is just the place for somebody like you."

Not even close...


----------



## CharmedOne

This is so clever and creative. I wish my brain operated at this level of genius.

"A science artist uses math to make magic angle sculptures"



















http://www.thisisinsider.com/math-art-sculptures-2018-2


----------



## Yu89

CharmedOne said:


> *New Jersey*
> "You move at a fast pace and think even faster. You're outgoing and energetic nature often finds you seeking out the newest advances life has to offer. You like to keep up with the latest trends. And keeping up with everyone often means drifting into the future. You're an early adapter and proud to be one! The Garden state is just the place for somebody like you."
> 
> Not even close...


The 1st sentence totally me. I work so fast my boss often run out of stuff for me to do. That's what happening right now. Sitting at work posting. The rest definitely don't apply to me.


----------



## love is like a dream

jolene23 said:


> So I am blonde now. :serious:


----------



## SplendidBob

So my options for further progression are:

1. Computer science MSc, programming heavy, unfortunately another "conversion course" unless I can somehow blag them onto letting me onto one of the more advanced courses. It's possible as I can speak to the guy at the open day on the 7th of next month, and I can bull**** a bit about the web dev work I did.

2. Psychology conversion course MSc. This would open up more "caring" professions that I might actually get something from other than cash. I also figure I can do this and just top up my programming skills from separate courses since I already have an MSc in I.T. This will be better for me from a SA perspective as the course is more seminar / discussions / presentations.

I need to hear back from my initial inquiry re 2, to see if I am likely eligible and how long I have left to apply. I will need to magic up some references from out of my arse for both of these as well, and am going to need to somehow figure out how to get my neck working well enough to be able to sit on chairs, for long enough (**** you neck). It's improved massively in every area other than this.

3. I do neither this year, and start looking at more volunteering, more short courses, get my neck in order, and maybe some kind of part time work (no idea what in).

3 isn't something I want to do. I feel I will lose a lot of momentum and this carries a high risk of me regressing back. 2 is looking most appealing, but I still need to resolve the neck issue, and figure out exactly what career I will do. It sounds ****ing insane to still have no clue, but I keep looking through career after career and cant see myself doing any without ending up killing basically everyone there. My hope is that further change from doing the degree, building up my capacity for tolerating stuff, and further improving my social skills will see me in a good spot at the end. I think this will happen.

Would still like to have a rough idea, because I need to start preparing myself early. Momentum is very important for me.

What might just scupper everything, still, after all this ****ing time, is the neck problem. That would suck.

At least I feel I have some contingencies in place forming now.


----------



## SplendidBob

As to why the degree, its a more "lenient" environment than a work environment. I go straight into that and it could horribly backfire atm. If I can manage a degree though, the confidence from that might be enough to make this the perfect stepping stone socially and w.r.t. my self esteem to finish what I started a year or so ago. This was the route my psychologist recommended. I have the cash for it, so I think its the right option.


----------



## scarpia

splendidbob said:


> God damnit.
> 
> I am awaiting a mod warning for my little recent interactions in the frustration forum


It got moved to S&C as I suggested. So the mod has seen it. I didn't see any deletions either.


----------



## tehuti88

I didn't report those posts. I don't report personal attacks aimed at me anymore. I would rather they remain standing for all to see.

Anyway, as always I have the screencaps. :smile2:


----------



## tehuti88

CharmedOne said:


> I'm right there with you. I've never lived on the east coast and almost every sentence in this description is the complete opposite of me. &#55358;&#56611; And now, some skeevy corporation is probably using my data as I write this...
> 
> *New Jersey*
> "You move at a fast pace and think even faster. You're outgoing and energetic nature often finds you seeking out the newest advances life has to offer. You like to keep up with the latest trends. And keeping up with everyone often means drifting into the future. You're an early adapter and proud to be one! The Garden state is just the place for somebody like you."
> 
> Not even close...


In my case I think it's because I'm like the one person in Michigan who doesn't like winter, and prefers to go barefoot. Therefore, I must live in Hawaii. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

CharmedOne said:


> This is so clever and creative. I wish my brain operated at this level of genius.
> 
> "A science artist uses math to make magic angle sculptures"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thisisinsider.com/math-art-sculptures-2018-2


Oh that is so cool.


----------



## Zatch

Yeah, **** you. I bet you are comfortable. Comfort can be a curse in disguise.

Being uncomfortable in the last few months have brought me farther than the years I spent living comfortably. That said... at this rate I hope you die comfortably.


----------



## Crisigv

Why are people so cruel? I'll never fully trust anyone, not even my family.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I went on a date with that guy and it went better than I thought. I smiled and laughed a lot. Talked throughout the whole meal. It's definitely an improvement. I used to be really shy and hardly said anything on all my other dates. Im still really shy but didn't want to mess up. It's the first real date I've had in four years. It feels weird doing this again.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I went on a date with that guy and it went better than I thought. I smiled and laughed a lot. Talked throughout the whole meal. It's definitely an improvement. I used to be really shy and hardly said anything on all my other dates. Im still really shy but didn't want to mess up. It's the first real date I've had in four years. It feels weird doing this again.


 Are you going to see him again?


----------



## BeamingNow

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I went on a date with that guy and it went better than I thought. I smiled and laughed a lot. Talked throughout the whole meal. It's definitely an improvement. I used to be really shy and hardly said anything on all my other dates. Im still really shy but didn't want to mess up. It's the first real date I've had in four years. It feels weird doing this again.


That's awesome! Congrats


----------



## SplendidBob

No surprise. Fasted and sleeping is a real struggle. Some frankly bizarre side effects earlier though, I think dehydration might have caught up with me despite having a billion waters. Tomorrow will be a struggle, perhaps.

I so envy people who can just fall asleep.


----------



## llodell88

why do some people have to be so gross


----------



## SofaKing

I swear I've paid back all my bad karma...I deserve a break.


----------



## love is like a dream

are those women on youtube who make (breast hand expression videos) serious?
they expose all their boobs, what the absolute fook lmao. i like how they do it in a serious manner like nothing. 
and of course horny guys worldwide masturbate to their nipples xD



those women have no families?husbands/parents,etc?.. i wonder what their reaction is

totally sad and fked up.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SamanthaStrange said:


> Are you going to see him again?


He definitely wants to and I do, too. So, I am. :smile2:
@BeamingNow Thank you. I feel accomplished.


----------



## SofaKing

Nobody keeps promises anymore.


----------



## CNikki

Briefly napped and it felt like I slept through the night. This is perfect. :roll

Also doesn't help that I dreamed of something, felt like something was lifted off of my shoulders in the process, and now I don't even remember what it was about.


----------



## love is like a dream

umm time for deleting browsing history :blank :tiptoe


----------



## tehuti88

Found myself eyeballing the wallpapers on this site (I know, this is just a subpage):

http://m.freegreatpicture.com/fantasy-landscape

I tentatively clicked the download fullsize button, but it said, "20 seconds" or something like that and started doing a countdown, and I wasn't sure what'd happen at the end, so backed out and nothing downloaded (apparently).

I'm leery of wallpaper sites in general. I'd like to know if it's a safe/legit site to download wallpapers from? And are they just regular image files like JPG or PNG or is it a zipped file or some stupid format with adware loaded in it or some crap? Or maybe they ask you to sign up before it downloads?

Basically, how do you determine what's a safe wallpaper site or not...? :con


----------



## Sacrieur

tehuti88 said:


> Found myself eyeballing the wallpapers on this site (I know, this is just a subpage):
> 
> http://m.freegreatpicture.com/fantasy-landscape
> 
> I tentatively clicked the download fullsize button, but it said, "20 seconds" or something like that and started doing a countdown, and I wasn't sure what'd happen at the end, so backed out and nothing downloaded (apparently).
> 
> I'm leery of wallpaper sites in general. I'd like to know if it's a safe/legit site to download wallpapers from? And are they just regular image files like JPG or PNG or is it a zipped file or some stupid format with adware loaded in it or some crap? Or maybe they ask you to sign up before it downloads?
> 
> Basically, how do you determine what's a safe wallpaper site or not...? :con


Don't worry tehuti, the police aren't going to come knocking on your door for copyright infringing a desktop wallpaper haha.

Also it's been awhile so here's a heart:

u da best <3


----------



## Suchness

I'm nervous to check how much money I have on my bank account. I spent a few hundred dollars on something that didn't work out and now I don't want to check but I'm gonna have to do it soon.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

If anyone is wondering why I can come off as cold or emotionless at times, it is because I am trying to not get hurt feelings again.

It is easier to become numb than to try and let my emotions rule me.


----------



## 0589471

SofaKing said:


> I swear I've paid back all my bad karma...I deserve a break.


:squeeze hang in there. Something really good is coming, that's why it takes longer 



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> If anyone is wondering why I can come off as cold or emotionless at times, it is because I am trying to not get hurt feelings again.
> 
> It is easier to become numb than to try and let my emotions rule me.


good luck my friend! :squeeze I hear you though, I've been trying to figure out how to numb my emotions, I'm like a damn ocean it never stops. My ex was opposite, could almost shut it off with the blink of an eye. Wish I could bury everything like that, but I imagine that can't be good for you long term either.


----------



## Evo1114

tehuti88 said:


> Found myself eyeballing the wallpapers on this site (I know, this is just a subpage):
> 
> http://m.freegreatpicture.com/fantasy-landscape
> 
> I tentatively clicked the download fullsize button, but it said, "20 seconds" or something like that and started doing a countdown, and I wasn't sure what'd happen at the end, so backed out and nothing downloaded (apparently).
> 
> I'm leery of wallpaper sites in general. I'd like to know if it's a safe/legit site to download wallpapers from? And are they just regular image files like JPG or PNG or is it a zipped file or some stupid format with adware loaded in it or some crap? Or maybe they ask you to sign up before it downloads?
> 
> Basically, how do you determine what's a safe wallpaper site or not...? :con


Waaay back when, at work, we used to put nature background pictures on our Intranet site. One day I found a cool image at home that I wanted to use for the site, but I forgot the little piece of paper I wrote the web address down on. The site was something like 'stufftolookatwhenhigh.com' (or something like that). Since I couldn't remember the EXACT web address, I performed a bunch of Google searches for similar phrases (Things to look at when high, cool stuff when high, etc). I finally found the picture in Google Image search, so I clicked the image and the stupid page had a virus (which was blocked). But our data processor was alerted to it and emailed me and the IT Manager back saying 'you guys _won't believe_ what this employee was searching for!' I was pretty embarrassed and had to explain that I wasn't actually high at work.


----------



## llodell88

I know this guy put something on my computer telling me he was thinking of suicide and honestly i wish he would and i've never thought that about anyone before. i've always tried to give people the benefit of the doubt for being the way they are but i just can't, when you are a victim of it yourself, you can't. i just see someone who is such an awful human being to do all the things he did, and i'm just like why, why, does this person exist. I really think if I just kill this person through mind control or something and get away with it I would. I just can't handle this, and he doesn't even care, and tells me it's all because he does, like wtf, that **** he did was sadistic as ****, it felt like the worse thing someone could to me next to murder myself, so why shouldn't i feel like that? i mean if you have some sort of brain disease where you can't tell you're hurting someone that much just stay away from, please. I have these thoughts all the time, and just keep them to myself, because I have to, I'm sure this is going to bite me in the *** but whatever.

I cant believe this guy just accused me of not thinking of people, I have to go therapy for this **** and people tell me I'm putting myself last all the time, and I at least have the common sense to know thinking that dumb **** is going to make like a lot worse. Really I don't own my life anymore though so why am I even saying this. Really I am blown away someone is accusing me of that, and this is what I read about people like that, they think you are pretty much the opposite of who you actually are, I just can't understand how....

Literally someone ****ed me up so much that I couldn't think, I don't even know how people don't get this, like they are guilty tripping for not doing the dishes and **** when I am literally emotional hell, and then I'm a bad person for not helping my mom out. it's like ok, if something so bad happened to you, like you were raped, or saw a murder, or something, and you are so emotionally ****ed up yo can't think, why do you have to be accused of being selfish, am i exaggerating, look it is bad enough that it doesn't matter whether i am or not.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

PBS has so many good shows (and no commercials!) I've been missing out all these years.


----------



## Wren611

I'm painfully baffled that there are still people in the world who think their dog is so special it doesn't have skin cells or saliva etc.

How do these people figure out where their front door is with the little intelligence they possess?


----------



## GeomTech

Crap... Come to think of it, I don't really relate strongly with ANY of the cognitive functions. I'm pretty sure my _actual_ (not how much I actually want them to be used, and by how much) usage of the cognitive functions is pure poo in functioning. In any case, I would be a "weak" INXP or INFP.

Se => Horrid use right off the bat. Clumsy, not in-touch with body, weak presence, mechanically stunted, can't do **** with my hands, afraid of repairing stuff, issues staying in the moment, etc.

Si => Crappy to average but starting to dwindle down to the sewage levels. Recall of past experiences is starting to get ****tier by day, clumsy, can't soak in info as much as I used to. I would have some amount of trouble with Si-Te (especially Te); that commonsensical practical mode of thinking to get stuff done; grounded in data / facts. Doesn't seem to come naturally.

Ne => Meh. Not too bad, but I wouldn't say great either. Usage also seems a little strained; much like Ti or something.

Ni => Pure ****. This function is _so_ is/was alien to me, but I think I _might_ be getting the hang of it. I really value this function as well; I think Ni-Ti would be extremely powerful.

Fe => Horrible. Stuff to do with social atmosphere, reading people (more of Ni-Fe kinda thing here), and participation in community stuffs, can't influence people for ****, etc. This function is a big NO-NO!

Fi => Idk about this function. It always seemed vague to me. I guess I'm not so in touch with my internal values; it seems really shifty and impressionable; like play-doh. No strong convictions on morality, etc. Meh, idk.

Ti => Usage I believe is getting a little better, but usage is probably decent. Had troubles with logic and the like, but nothing too major.

Te => Idk.... If it were between Ti and Te, I'd probably lean bit towards Ti. This "get stuff done" business, and external organization stuff.... NO!!! I don't quite relate, but I might use it more than I think I do.

Yep. Still stuck here. So basically, a weak INXP basically. And idk about the ISFJ part; maybe I could be an ISFJ (*still get the shudders when I admit this feeling I have towards this type to myself*) with better developed Ne and Ti or something. I dunno here...


----------



## CNikki

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> If anyone is wondering why I can come off as cold or emotionless at times, it is because I am trying to not get hurt feelings again.
> 
> It is easier to become numb than to try and let my emotions rule me.


Just be careful when doing that. I understand that sometimes becoming numb is a way of defending from being (as) hurt (trust me, I would know), but it can also backfire. Sometimes we have to do what's right for ourselves, even if it hurts.


----------



## Greatthinker

Thinking about trekking. Here in India rainfall season has began and I love to solo trek in rainforest.off course not with too many people😁😁😁😁


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I log into internet banking, look at the large pile of money sitting in there and go, "ah cool" in an unimpressed tone before logging out again for a week or two.

I could literally die and the entire world could fall apart and it would still all just be numbers on a screen. I really don't give a single f about it.


----------



## tehuti88

Holy freaking crap I think I finally figured out how to buy and download an MP3 album from Google Play. I think. I think I need to play it before it appears in my library.

...

Holy crap it keeps playing no matter what else I'm doing.

THIS IS AMAZING.

How do I turn it off.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh I think I got it. Clear my queue? I think I clear my queue.

THIS IS AMAZING.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

I love your post's, made me laugh. :grin2:


----------



## tehuti88

ANX1 said:


> @tehuti88
> 
> I love your post's, made me laugh. :grin2:


Oh holy crap I figured out how to play it offline.

I AM A GENIUS.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Oh holy crap I figured out how to play it offline.
> 
> I AM A GENIUS.


:lol

I was feeling a bit depressed until read your post's.

You truely are an angel, thank you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

A song, video clip dedicated to the angel above -


----------



## GeomTech

Wondering which types I'd have the most troubles with. I'm going to guess and say mostly all E types (ESPECIALLY ESTJ and ENTJ; I would run away from them); but within the Introverted types, I'd probably say ISTJ, ISTP, INTJ (maybe???). So basically I have a bone to pick with Te. But idk; Ti seems to be pretty intimidating as well.


----------



## SplendidBob

Well, I think its all ****ed.

Just tried sitting on my chair again, adjustable chair, an extra pad thing for the back, 2 lumbar support rolls, a neck support foam cushion, all combinations of those and without, photos taken in different position, spine seemingly in correct alignment, numbness in beck and to make things worse now my lower back burning sensation is back.

All of my plans and ideas for the next year and the future (which are hard enough with the rampant mental health problems) all come down to ****ing ****, because I can't sit in chairs, and no doctors can tell me what the problem is.


----------



## Crisigv

Just realized that I threw out my gas receipt that had a car wash on it. Guess I had have to check the garbage when I get home.


----------



## mt moyt

huge cockroach in my living room just now, i think 3 inches long. i used baygon


----------



## Zatch

Suchness said:


> I'm nervous to check how much money I have on my bank account. I spent a few hundred dollars on something that didn't work out and now I don't want to check but I'm gonna have to do it soon.


Dude, I had 6 CENTS left to my name before yesterday and I didn't even know. Lucky for payday.


----------



## Suchness

Zatch said:


> Dude, I had 6 CENTS left to my name before yesterday and I didn't even know. Lucky for payday.


Dont scare me man!


----------



## CNikki

Still have to remind myself that 2000's babies are pretty much as aged as close to being young adults. I'm still not adjusting to that.

I'm old. :cry


----------



## Taaylah

That’s it no more excuses. I’m going to the store this weekend.


----------



## Overdrive

That's it !


----------



## Rebootplease

Youre the man @3stacks lets go down to the pub for some shots


----------



## 3stacks

Rebootplease said:


> Youre the man @3stacks lets go down to the pub for some shots


Thank you for recognising that I am the man. You get the shots in and I'll bring the drugs.


----------



## Rebootplease

I dont do drugs, maybe some day though.


----------



## Rebootplease

Im feeling too good. Going to listen to some jc hurt and see what kind of memories it kicks up


----------



## Rebootplease

Rebootplease said:


> Im feeling too good. Going to listen to some jc hurt and see what kind of memories it kicks up


Wow, that worked good, at least ive still got some emotions left


----------



## CNikki

I envy people who have natural green eyes. I knew someone with light, soft green eyes, and their olive skin helped to compliment them too. Ugh.


----------



## SofaKing

I just want someone to want me as much as I want them.


----------



## SplendidBob

I have been doing, and experiencing so much stressful stuff of late (for me, probably not for others), I am going to have a chilled out day of just doing exposure therapy tasks in town (but exposure combined with ACT). Heading to the ladies perfume section. Should I secretly record it?  Haven't done a secret recording for ages, those usually make super sure I follow through.

Also though it might have pissed off some people here, my "just saying stuff" has been working irl. I had some great little conversations in the library today and make some nice jokes, because I just said things as that "don't say it" filter had been eroded somewhat.

Lots of negative **** atm though, lots, but some positives.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's rough seeing others succeed and have opportunities get handed to them for nothing, while I try my best and continually get sh*t on. I barely want to live anymore


----------



## Flora20

What I should eat for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Rebootplease

Flora20 said:


> What I should eat for breakfast tomorrow


I can tell you ? This is fun. How about some blueberry pancakes. Maybe an egg too? Over medium .


----------



## anxious87

The majority of people need to allow themselves some tlc every once in awhile, including myself


----------



## Rebootplease

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's rough seeing others succeed and have opportunities get handed to them for nothing, while I try my best and continually get sh*t on. I barely want to live anymore


We dont have it as easy as some people. Its like being handicapped but there is no acknowledgment of being handicapped. We just have to deal with it like we're normal.


----------



## Zatch

I should probably start on this networking thing. I can offer a lot more now, last year really set the stage.


----------



## llodell88

As far as I can tell this guy who hacked my computer is pretty much pretending to be this guy I liked, made a fake instagram account, even looks verified, although that would cost a lot of money on the dark web from what i read, maybe he is just allowed to make it look verified somehow too. But I don't think any of these posts are real so he either abandoned it or can block me from seeing the real posts somehow. Even any news about the updates of his ig would be hidden from me if i searched from them anywhere on the net if they were real at this point. I don't even know if his oldest posts are real. I even saw a video of him and they were joking around about how he couldn't take a good selfie for instagram, but i always assumed that video was real, it looks really real. i mean i think im, not sure if i could find it. Plus, there are tons of instagram lives of him, and i asked him if that live was real while i was watching it and right then he made it full screen, like how the heck can i tell even if it is full screen?

when he said "why can't i be him", i don't think he was kidding. anyway.

it's possible he abandoned the account too. or its just like a mirror of it or something and then he just added stuff to it. i really don't get it all. i wish i had a car so i could drive somewher far away and ask someone like "hey can i look at your internet, i need to check something" just stuck at home for two years and he already hacked into all the places i go to, even public places.

its so weird he is playing a detective on tv now too after he was running around paris as a detective last year (fake according to what im getting hints on).

there's a lady with an accent and it says I copied ____'s instagram for a week and it's fake lmao, cause the ig is fake, this is how they do this stuff, and i can tell her mouth is not completely how it should be with how she is talking, i mean wtf, how many people can do this? is it hard? She's copying the picture that's supposed to look like it was taken in my bathroom. 106 comments too and they all look real. 11 minutes long...

poor as people don't even know their faces are used for this stuff without their permission.

im guessing these videos aren't really even on youtube, just on my computer looking like they or something, i saw someone put fake articles on some sites after they had her computer go through theirs somehow, so i guess that's how the fake articles came to be too. plus the fake posts on this site.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a customer that was an old lady come up to me in the store just making conversation for like 5 minutes or more saying she was originally from Atlanta and moved to my town. She was nice. But it was kinda weird cause she said when she moved to my town that it was scary at first. I guess she meant the moving part. I don't know.


----------



## Wanderlust26

It's so cool to watch karma in action for people whose mission was to make your life miserable. > I didn't think I'd get to see it. Finally, some balance in this universe.


----------



## Mabel Pines

CNikki said:


> I envy people who have natural green eyes. I knew someone with light, soft green eyes, and their olive skin helped to compliment them too. Ugh.


You are beautiful just the way you are. 0


----------



## CNikki

Mabel Pines said:


> You are beautiful just the way you are. 0


I didn't mean it in that way. I just think that attribute is unique and pretty. I've only met a handful of those with green eyes. I just happen to have thought of that person when talking about it (needless to say that person was a jerk, though).

I do appreciate the response. You're far too kind.


----------



## SofaKing

Yes, justice is often unserved.


Wanderlust26 said:


> It's so cool to watch karma in action for people whose mission was to make your life miserable. > I didn't think I'd get to see it. Finally, some balance in this universe.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That feeling when you're chillin' in the basement & out of the corner of your eye you see movement which you quickly realize is a spider...


----------



## Mabel Pines

CNikki said:


> I didn't mean it in that way. I just think that attribute is unique and pretty. I've only met a handful of those with green eyes. I just happen to have thought of that person when talking about it (needless to say that person was a jerk, though).
> 
> I do appreciate the response. You're far too kind.


I think I have a crush on you. I hope that's okay. 0


----------



## llodell88

i need a travel buddy

my head hurts


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Canadian Brotha said:


> That feeling when you're chillin' in the basement & out of the corner of your eye you see movement which you quickly realize is a spider...


The feels when you've watched a movie in pitch black and misassociated two lines appearing on the screen to be part of the movie but were actually the antennae of some unwanted vermin.


----------



## tehuti88

ANX1 said:


> :lol
> 
> I was feeling a bit depressed until read your post's.
> 
> You truely are an angel, thank you.


I found that a couple of my favorite albums weren't available in the Play Store... :cry ...but then I LEARNED HOW TO RIP CDS TO MY LAPTOP IN MP3 FORMAT AND UPLOAD THEM TO GOOGLE PLAY.

*BRILLIANCE.* :yay

Unfortunately, Google Play Music doesn't seem to like syncing that much, I already had to clear data in the app once when an album appeared in the laptop library but not the tablet library, and start over from scratch :roll , and none of the albums I uploaded since then (hours ago) have bothered appearing yet. :bah Doesn't seem to be any way to nudge it along. This makes me wonder if I should just cut out the middle man and invest in a portable MP3 player.

But there are SCADS of them... :help I found this cute little one that's basically like a flash drive and takes a AAA battery, but 1. I'm not sure if it'd play the files I ripped from my CDs (DRM protection...?), and 2. I'm not sure if I'm smart enough to figure out the clunky interface/navigation (looks like it's easy to mix up forward/rewind and volume controls, and no clue how you tell what's playing).


----------



## Jeff271

I have a couple little mp3 players similar to that. Works pretty good for the CDs I converted.


----------



## Kinable

tehuti88 said:


> I found that a couple of my favorite albums weren't available in the Play Store... :cry ...but then I LEARNED HOW TO RIP CDS TO MY LAPTOP IN MP3 FORMAT AND UPLOAD THEM TO GOOGLE PLAY.
> 
> *BRILLIANCE.* :yay
> 
> Unfortunately, Google Play Music doesn't seem to like syncing that much, I already had to clear data in the app once when an album appeared in the laptop library but not the tablet library, and start over from scratch :roll , and none of the albums I uploaded since then (hours ago) have bothered appearing yet. :bah Doesn't seem to be any way to nudge it along. This makes me wonder if I should just cut out the middle man and invest in a portable MP3 player.
> 
> But there are SCADS of them... :help I found this cute little one that's basically like a flash drive and takes a AAA battery, but 1. I'm not sure if it'd play the files I ripped from my CDs (DRM protection...?), and 2. I'm not sure if I'm smart enough to figure out the clunky interface/navigation (looks like it's easy to mix up forward/rewind and volume controls, and no clue how you tell what's playing).


Why you no just put the MP3 files onto your phone or tablet?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> I found that a couple of my favorite albums weren't available in the Play Store... :cry ...but then I LEARNED HOW TO RIP CDS TO MY LAPTOP IN MP3 FORMAT AND UPLOAD THEM TO GOOGLE PLAY.
> 
> *BRILLIANCE.* :yay
> 
> Unfortunately, Google Play Music doesn't seem to like syncing that much, I already had to clear data in the app once when an album appeared in the laptop library but not the tablet library, and start over from scratch :roll , and none of the albums I uploaded since then (hours ago) have bothered appearing yet. :bah Doesn't seem to be any way to nudge it along. This makes me wonder if I should just cut out the middle man and invest in a portable MP3 player.
> 
> But there are SCADS of them... :help I found this cute little one that's basically like a flash drive and takes a AAA battery, but 1. I'm not sure if it'd play the files I ripped from my CDs (DRM protection...?), and 2. I'm not sure if I'm smart enough to figure out the clunky interface/navigation (looks like it's easy to mix up forward/rewind and volume controls, and no clue how you tell what's playing).


:hug

Looks like that mp3 player plugs into USB port and transfer files like a normal flash drives. There might be software workarounds for limitations (search the internet). Seems similar to DVD drive zone protection, where can get multi zone players (in this case, maybe a software workaround).

One thing I found with flash drives is handling them too roughly damages the internals of the flash drive (grabbing flash drive body / plastic part too hard when trying to remove from USB port) and they stop working.

I think a person knows what is playing via hearing each track. I think bigger size MP3 players with bigger buttons and a screen would be better.


----------



## komorikun

Neighbors are all getting weird. Or maybe I only notice now that I have the windows open and so do the neighbors. Last night 2 of the college boys had some horrible fight. I heard lots "f___ you" and yelling. Different from their normal graphic tickling sessions. 

Now I can hear some lady sobbing really loudly. Think it's coming from the apartment building next to mine.


----------



## komorikun

Maybe someone died or something. There is a fire engine in front of the next door apartment building. Weird cause I did hear a siren but didn't sound like it was on my street. Maybe they turned off the siren before turning onto the street. Very quiet though. No walkie talkie noises or anything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Maybe someone died or something. There is a fire engine in front of the next door apartment building. Weird cause I did hear a siren but didn't sound like it was on my street. Maybe they turned off the siren before turning onto the street. Very quiet though. No walkie talkie noises or anything.


 I never understood the whole thing with a gigantic fire engine responding to dead people.

"Uh oh! Dead people! Might be a fire!"


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I never understood the whole thing with a gigantic fire engine responding to dead people.
> 
> "Uh oh! Dead people! Might be a fire!"


I think it's cause there aren't enough fires to keep firefighters busy, so they do some paramedic work.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I went back to watching The Unbreakable Kimmy Scmidt (which I started watching years ago,) after finishing 30 Rock and it's weird now because half the cast are in this. Also I miss 30 Rock.

Why is my life so sad? I hope I die soon. Tina Fey is kind of attractive again though.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> I never understood the whole thing with a gigantic fire engine responding to dead people.
> 
> "Uh oh! Dead people! Might be a fire!"


From what I know, it is because if it is a private ambulance, they need to send a city rep capable also of EMT duties to oversee or officially log the incident in city records. In this case for most city systems, it is the fire department's responsibility, and hence the red shiny fire truck always accompanying an ambulance. I may be wrong though.


----------



## mt moyt

The greatest flaw of life is that there is no convenient 'off' button. what happened to free will??


----------



## SplendidBob

What did he post to get banned? Had him on ignore for years. (obv only hint in the rough direction lol, not tricking anyone else into getting banned).


----------



## 0589471

nice to see he finally got banned, I didn't care for his harassing PMs and had to use the ignore option for awhile. (not in relation to post above).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> What did he post to get banned? Had him on ignore for years. (obv only hint in the rough direction lol, not tricking anyone else into getting banned).


I figured it out lol. Who it is not why.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> I figured it out lol. Who it is not why.


I wonder what sent him over the edge though as he openly admitted he was a racist years back and none of the mods seemed bothered by his persistent demonstrations of that fact.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> I wonder what sent him over the edge though as he openly admitted he was a racist years back and none of the mods seemed bothered by his persistent demonstrations of that fact.


I don't really get it either. He left numerous times for long periods so it's not like he seemed addicted and needed to get himself permabanned, so maybe it wasn't something on the actual forum. He did quote me earlier and I couldn't be bothered to respond at the time but it wasn't anything he said in that post.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't really get it either. He left numerous times for long periods so it's not like he seemed addicted and needed to get himself permabanned, so maybe it wasn't something on the actual forum. He did quote me earlier and I couldn't be bothered to respond at the time but it wasn't anything he said in that post.


Would be interesting if he turned out to be a multi accounter / long con troll .


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here we go again.


----------



## Just Lurking

WillYouStopDave said:


> I never understood the whole thing with a gigantic fire engine responding to dead people.
> 
> "Uh oh! Dead people! Might be a fire!"





komorikun said:


> I think it's cause there aren't enough fires to keep firefighters busy, so they do some paramedic work.





Blue Dino said:


> From what I know, it is because if it is a private ambulance, they need to send a city rep capable also of EMT duties to oversee or officially log the incident in city records. In this case for most city systems, it is the fire department's responsibility, and hence the red shiny fire truck always accompanying an ambulance. I may be wrong though.


Here, they dispatch the fire department because they have a faster response time than paramedics and can help 'keep someone alive' until the ambulance gets there.


----------



## Kevin001

Just Lurking said:


> Here, they dispatch the fire department because they have a faster response time than paramedics and can help 'keep someone alive' until the ambulance gets there.


Yeah at work its the same thing.


----------



## Greys0n

I am waiting for the end of the Friday to get drunk


----------



## Jeff271

waffles with peanut butter


----------



## Fun Spirit

Mom may be right......I give up too easily and run the other way when things get hard.
And why do I make such a big deal on stupid little things?


----------



## Fever Dream

I must admit that I will somewhat miss that place. I didn't think that I would, but I do.


----------



## Fever Dream

Grand said:


> I have trouble with moving on and accepting endings. This has always been true.
> I think it's best to not have strong feelings for non-family members. Which is sad, but hey. I'm not in the market for getting hurt anymore.


Yeah, I can definitely relate to this right now.


----------



## momentsunset

How I need to stop going on rants about people lol. I just.. can't agree with the way so many people behave. I suppose it's my issue for thinking that people should be good and decent. I don't know where I got that belief but I feel like I really need to get rid of it or I may always be frustrated at people's actions.


----------



## roxslide

Man this trip keeps on getting worse and worse. I need to stop letting my mom dictate stuff and just tell her no. I kind of wish I could just cancel the whole thing but it's too late we're leaving today.

But yeah I need to step away from her. This whole year I've just been her unpaid help basically and she is so unpleasant to be around. The cherry on top is how she basically told me earlier this year that her treatment of me is my fault since I was a baby.


----------



## SofaKing

Just Lurking said:


> Here, they dispatch the fire department because they have a faster response time than paramedics and can help 'keep someone alive' until the ambulance gets there.


As a former paramedic who worked for a large hospital system (not fire), this is true.

Also, not every firetruck has medics and can only provide basic lifesaving skills or be as well equipped. Additionally, not all patients are sized for a 2 person ambulance crew to move on their own. Moreover, if they are seriously ill, both ambulance crew members and maybe even a fire medic will give patient care while someone else is driving the ambulance.

Only on very basic calla that meet specific dispatch criteria are sent the ambulance alone. And even then, we've had to call for fire assistance on occasion.

All this said, there are variations everywhere!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just Lurking said:


> Here, they dispatch the fire department because they have a faster response time than paramedics and can help 'keep someone alive' until the ambulance gets there.


 I wonder how much it costs ever time one of those huge trucks moves more than a few feet? I'd almost bet those things cost a million dollars to buy. Not to mention tires. You can easily spend $600 on new tires for a car.

I know when my mom was in the hospital I was astonished at how much waste goes on in a hospital. They use a fresh pair of rubber gloves every time anyone comes into the room. All the plastic they use goes into the garbage and presumably can't be recycled (bio).

One five minute ambulance ride costs like $500. It's unbelievable the level of rip off that goes on with anything medical.


----------



## Zatch

You know how to keep a man, why won't you stick to your guns?

You are magnificent.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Whatever.


----------



## SofaKing

Sofaking bored...laundry, dishes, bleh.


----------



## tehuti88

ANX1 said:


> :hug
> 
> Looks like that mp3 player plugs into USB port and transfer files like a normal flash drives. There might be software workarounds for limitations (search the internet). Seems similar to DVD drive zone protection, where can get multi zone players (in this case, maybe a software workaround).
> 
> One thing I found with flash drives is handling them too roughly damages the internals of the flash drive (grabbing flash drive body / plastic part too hard when trying to remove from USB port) and they stop working.
> 
> I think a person knows what is playing via hearing each track. I think bigger size MP3 players with bigger buttons and a screen would be better.


I ended up deciding on this one: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HCMZ2SE/ Small, seems functional and simple, reasonable price, and I recognize the brand name. Permanent battery, but eh, when do I listen to music for 20hrs straight.

Of course, the morning after buying it, the missing albums miraculously appeared in my Google Play Music library! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I still think if I can play the files on this it'll be better than doing it from tablet, though. *crosses fingers*


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Yikes. My date wants me to pay him $40 for gas money on our next date Sunday but that seems a bit too much. I said I'd have to save some money but he said we can go somewhere closer. I didn't think where we were going was that far. lol I mean I don't mind paying $20-$25 for s date but $40 seems a bit excessive.


----------



## komorikun

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yikes. My date wants me to pay him $40 for gas money on our next date Sunday but that seems a bit too much. I said I'd have to save some money but he said we can go somewhere closer. I didn't think where we were going was that far. lol I mean I don't mind paying $20-$25 for s date but $40 seems a bit excessive.


He sounds rather stingy.


----------



## alienbird

If the electric goes out, I'm going to freak out!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to buy a book on body language and study the hell out of it, my sense of intuitive response is horrendously deficient to my extreme detriment


----------



## cryptidsupreme

i should probably go to bed right now


----------



## tehuti88

Totally unrelated to my Google Play drama.


* *





Browsing the Politics subforum has convinced me I was right in thinking I should give up on trying to empathize with certain people because there's no way they'd ever empathize with me. They'd be calling me the same insulting names and crap if I posted in there, myself (even though I don't call names). Hell, they probably already do and I just haven't noticed yet, because stupid me likes(-ed) to believe in the best in people.

Interestingly, I'm also seeing some deep hatred and bigotry that even I didn't suspect was there. I'm troubled, but not too surprised.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why is it that when you ask people SPECIFICALLY  NOT to do a particular thing, they do it anyway and then act like they don't understand why you're ****ing pissed off at them?

But then, the SAME person does the SAME ****ing thing over and over and they always say they were trying to help you.

It's like..."If you really want to help me, STOP ****ing doing that!"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

komorikun said:


> He sounds rather stingy.


Haha, he wants that money. :haha I don't know why it's funny but it is.


----------



## Wanderlust26

All I want right now is to hang out with someone.


I'm having one of those rare days where the loneliness makes me want to cry.


----------



## Zatch

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, he wants that money.


Well, that's one way to ask for some sugar lol.


----------



## Steve French

My friends had this scam going. Some shady ****, but not quite illegal. Well, probably illegal. A moral grey area though. I decided to opt out, and what do you know, the ****ers got away with it and made a killing! I could have used the money and it really wasn't all that dangerous. For once I stay at home and leave the idiotic **** alone.


----------



## llodell88

tired, dont wanna sleep yet though, feel bad

need to relieve myself but can't as usual


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yikes. My date wants me to pay him $40 for gas money on our next date Sunday but that seems a bit too much. I said I'd have to save some money but he said we can go somewhere closer. I didn't think where we were going was that far. lol I mean I don't mind paying $20-$25 for s date but $40 seems a bit excessive.


I could drive all over the city for most of the night in my truck for $40. They are trying to make a profit off of you.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SolutionX said:


> I could drive all over the city for most of the night in my truck for $40. They are trying to make a profit off of you.


I feel like a guy being used for my money. Lol Just kidding. :laugh:

He seems like a nice dude but I've been used for money in the past. That's why I was kind of nervous about doing something serious. I think just dating around every once in awhile would be better for me.


----------



## BackToThePast

It's been a while since I've felt this empty. Maybe if I lie down and stare at this ceiling enough I'll stop noticing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> I ended up deciding on this one: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HCMZ2SE/ Small, seems functional and simple, reasonable price, and I recognize the brand name. Permanent battery, but eh, when do I listen to music for 20hrs straight.
> 
> Of course, the morning after buying it, the missing albums miraculously appeared in my Google Play Music library! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I still think if I can play the files on this it'll be better than doing it from tablet, though. *crosses fingers*


It looks good. 

Internal battery might indicate that have to open up and replace battery or throw away and buy new as is cheap enough when battery wears out (just like a tablet).

Sometimes restarting a program or restarting computer helps to connect / resync.

With cheaper device, don't worry so much about dropping it.

I hope that device makes you feel happy listening to the music you like. 



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yikes. My date wants me to pay him $40 for gas money on our next date Sunday but that seems a bit too much. I said I'd have to save some money but he said we can go somewhere closer. I didn't think where we were going was that far. lol I mean I don't mind paying $20-$25 for s date but $40 seems a bit excessive.


Is he a Uber or taxi driver?

If not, don't owe him anything.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, he wants that money. :haha I don't know why it's funny but it is.


Say you are going to give him a bad report (you are just joking) and see what he says. 

Could be one of those drivers touting for business.


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> I ended up deciding on this one: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HCMZ2SE/ Small, seems functional and simple, reasonable price, and I recognize the brand name. Permanent battery, but eh, when do I listen to music for 20hrs straight.
> 
> Of course, the morning after buying it, the missing albums miraculously appeared in my Google Play Music library! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I still think if I can play the files on this it'll be better than doing it from tablet, though. *crosses fingers*


I have that one. The 4GB one. It's okay. Some things are a bit odd about it. Like you can set the time but can only see what time it is when you attempt to set it. There is no time display.

I bought it in February of 2015. It was $36 at the time.

Don't worry about dropping it. I've had various Sansa MP3 players over the years and have dropped them many times on concrete. They never break.


----------



## Blue Dino

Just Lurking said:


> Here, they dispatch the fire department because they have a faster response time than paramedics and can help 'keep someone alive' until the ambulance gets there.


Ok, that makes sense.

Guess this provides a better context.

https://www.red-wing.org/faqquestion8.html


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> I ended up deciding on this one: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HCMZ2SE/ Small, seems functional and simple, reasonable price, and I recognize the brand name. Permanent battery, but eh, when do I listen to music for 20hrs straight.
> 
> Of course, the morning after buying it, the missing albums miraculously appeared in my Google Play Music library! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I still think if I can play the files on this it'll be better than doing it from tablet, though. *crosses fingers*





komorikun said:


> I have that one. The 4GB one. It's okay. Some things are a bit odd about it. Like you can set the time but can only see what time it is when you attempt to set it. There is no time display.
> 
> I bought it in February of 2015. It was $36 at the time.


I have a super old Sansa Clip. I probably bought it around 2009. I still use it every day! The battery still charges. I don't know if it holds the same charge as it did when it was new but it lasts long enough for a 45 minute workout.

If I was buying a new one I think I'd get the one with Bluetooth. Just more versatile. You can get really decent looking bluetooth headphones on Amazon for cheap.


----------



## Blue Dino

This asian lady keeps double parking her car in the middle of my street in the middle of the night out of pure laziness to go in and out to drop something off as someone's house. But she will usually leave her car there for anywhere from 10-20 mins, with no blinkers on. She always does this right at a turn of the street. I almost hit her a few times because of this. Just now, she is doing this again and heard a unsuspecting car screech its brakes inches from slamming into her car. 

Also this one Middle Eastern guy that lives down my block always will park his big van right at the curve of the intersection, completely blocking sight lines for cars trying to pull out of the stop signs. He makes it very hard for many cars to see oncoming traffic. Also a hazard for pedestrians crossing.


----------



## roxslide

Strangely, I feel the most melancholy and lonely when I'm in the presence of other people. I wonder if anyone else feels that way.


----------



## Blue Dino

Oh god... neighborhood fireworks. And summer vacation, so kids are off school and bored. There have been a few going off every hour since midnight.



roxslide said:


> Strangely, I feel the most melancholy and lonely when I'm in the presence of other people. I wonder if anyone else feels that way.


I do usually when I cannot connect with them as well as others that are there. And I start feeling alienated, so I will begin to alienate myself. In presence of many other people, I have many examples of people to compare myself to on the spot. So a much larger chance of inferiority complex to kick in.


----------



## harrison

Had enough stress lately to make anyone go mad. Thank God most of it's over. Now I just have to look after my wife's new bloody dog until it gets used to being in the house alone and I'll be free to go to Bali and go to the beach.


----------



## SofaKing

Another one of these "take stock" days as I eat alone at the local diner.

I'm not living the life I was given as I should.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

I'm thinking about the elections which is gonna happen tomorrow in Turkey, the country I born and live in it. If current president of the republic selected again, system is gonna change from parliamentary democracy to a non-democratic system. So, people is gonna choose democracy or not. Two candidate's voting rates in surveys for the round 2 of the elections are so close to each other. I expect current president to be choosed again, but opposition parties to be the majority in the parliament (The Grand National Assembly of Turkey).


----------



## Myosr

**** Sapiens Sapiens said:


> I'm thinking about the elections which is gonna happen tomorrow in Turkey, the country I born and live in it. If current president of the republic selected again, *system is gonna change from parliamentary democracy to a non-democratic system*. So, people is gonna choose democracy or not. Two candidate's voting rates in surveys for the round 2 of the elections are so close to each other. I expect current president to be choosed again, but opposition parties to be the majority in the parliament (The Grand National Assembly of Turkey).


Why is it going to change?

I don't like Erdogan's foreign policy, but he seems very popular in Turkey.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@ANX1 Nope, he's not an Uber driver. :b He has two jobs, though. At one job he washes dishes in a restaurant but he never told me his other job. Lol xD I don't get it. He seems to want my money but at the same time, he seems to like me a lot. So, I don't know. It is kinda funny, though.

He said he'll take me closer but he'll still probably make me pay extra. I'll just let him know I can't do it. If it's like $15, I don't mind.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @ANX1 Nope, he's not an Uber driver. :b He has two jobs, though. At one job he washes dishes in a restaurant *but he never told me his other job*. Lol xD I don't get it. He seems to want my money but at the same time, he seems to like me a lot. So, I don't know. It is kinda funny, though.
> 
> He said he'll take me closer but he'll still probably make me pay extra. I'll just let him know I can't do it. If it's like $15, I don't mind.


Maybe his other job is asking his dates for excess gas money. :sus


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

My mental health is killing me, and the one person I need, who could really help me, is not here for me. I needed her. I really needed her. Where are you? I need you! I was always their for you!


----------



## SofaKing

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @ANX1 Nope, he's not an Uber driver. :b He has two jobs, though. At one job he washes dishes in a restaurant but he never told me his other job. Lol xD I don't get it. He seems to want my money but at the same time, he seems to like me a lot. So, I don't know. It is kinda funny, though.
> 
> He said he'll take me closer but he'll still probably make me pay extra. I'll just let him know I can't do it. If it's like $15, I don't mind.


Hmm...negotiating terms for a date. Call me old fashioned, but if I can't afford to pay for my date, I don't date.

How far apart are the two of you anyway?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Arthur Pendragon said:


> The feels when you've watched a movie in pitch black and misassociated two lines appearing on the screen to be part of the movie but were actually the antennae of some unwanted vermin.


Ants?


----------



## Crisigv

My thumb feels like it's burning.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SofaKing said:


> Hmm...negotiating terms for a date. Call me old fashioned, but if I can't afford to pay for my date, I don't date.
> 
> How far apart are the two of you anyway?


I'm doing it so I can meet guys and have some kind of experience and he doesn't live that far from me. Like 20 minutes. I have money but I'm not spending it all on dates. I'm responsible with my money. That's why I turned down giving him $40. My neighbors already make me pay extra to take me to work.

@SamanthaStrange Seems like it. Haha.


----------



## SofaKing

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm doing it so I can meet guys and have some kind of experience and he doesn't live that far from me. Like 20 minutes. I have money but I'm not spending it all on dates. I'm responsible with my money. That's why I turned down giving him $40. My neighbors already make me pay extra to take me to work.
> 
> @SamanthaStrange Seems like it. Haha.


You made the right choice. There'll be other opportunities.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lost another 12 lbs due worry. I needed to lose weight but not like this.


----------



## Rebootplease

SofaKing said:


> PurplePeopleEater said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing it so I can meet guys and have some kind of experience and he doesn't live that far from me. Like 20 minutes. I have money but I'm not spending it all on dates. I'm responsible with my money. That's why I turned down giving him $40. My neighbors already make me pay extra to take me to work.
> 
> @SamanthaStrange Seems like it. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> You made the right choice. There'll be other opportunities.
Click to expand...

Having u pay for gas is pretty stingy. Splitting a bill for food or movie is different but gas ... hmm.


----------



## PaddingtonBear

I'm thinking about how much better life can be if you just TRY
I'm making a vow to myself to TRY and make life better and always have a positive outlook on things


----------



## greentea33

I should stop going outside. Just start staying in and drinking. Its safer.


----------



## Tomatmacka

Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I would have to go on a heavy dosage of meds to go back to work again, then live with the horrible side effects. Can't win. 

I wish I could accept being unemployed, but the problem is other's can't. 

It doesn't matter if work makes me depressed out of my ****ing head and doesn't make me feel any better. Exposure doesn't work. I'm just seen as a bum and no one takes my mental health into consideration. 

Part of my problem with her over the years, was my lack of desire to work and long term unemployment. She was able to work though, and study towards a career. I told her loads of times that me not working was the lesser of two evils, but I don't think she ever understood how badly being at work affected me in the past. 

Work is a huge, HUGE issue for me, and is the main thing I worry about now she's gone and I'm trying to meet new people. It's hard even telling SA people how much work bothers me. 

My avoidance really kicks in when I just even think about going back to work.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I started drinking 0% beer around her and I she said she was worried I might start on the real thing again. I assured her there was no chance of that happening.

Since then, I can't believe I haven't started drinking again due to all the worry and lonliness. Well I can, because what's the point? Drinking does nothing to solve my issues. Same with drugs. All pointless, temporary distractions that don't work.

Been sober for nearly 3 and a half years and think the only time I'd drink again is if I needed pain relief or planned to top myself.

I do have the odd, short fantasy of getting drunk and finishing myself off with a bag of heroin. Good chance of that happening after my folks have passed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Pete Beale said:


> My mental health is killing me, and the one person I need, who could really help me, is not here for me. I needed her. I really needed her. Where are you? I need you! I was always their for you!


 That's one thing I have learned the hard way. Helping people and "being there for them" is not a wise investment if you expect them to do the same for you should it become needed.

Now if you're just doing it out of complete kindness and charity, that's fine. But realize that people (generally) are going to disappear when their friendship with you becomes an inconvenience to them.

Fair-weather friends are the easiest kind to make and the most useless ones when you're in trouble.


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> Lost another 12 lbs due worry. I needed to lose weight but not like this.


Maybe that's a positive mate. I knew someone like that not that many years ago - she used to be a big girl but when I knew her she was quite thin. She used to joke when people asked her how she lost so much weight she'd just look at them and say - "Stress" 

(not meaning to make light of your situation mate - I hope you're alright over there)


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

Myosr said:


> Why is it going to change?
> 
> I don't like Erdogan's foreign policy, but he seems very popular in Turkey.


 Because today's government wants to be able to do whatever they want to do in the country. They actually already changed the system with the referendum in 2017, new system is accepted by nation with the %51.41 yes votes for new system and %48.59 no votes, but it wasn't a complete change. Also referendum was dubious, very suspicous and serious things happened. So I'm not sure about trusting the results. 
For changing the system completely, Erdoğan must be elected as a president. If he can't, if other favorite canditate is choosen, he's gonna change the system back to parliamentary system, which is much better for a democratic Turkey. 
Erdoğan is very popular in Turkey because Turkey has a very big ignorant, uneducated population. But lately, he lost support of some of his supporters. 
If Erdoğan or any other canditate gets %50 and over votes tomorrow, that canditate is going to be the president. If the most voted canditate gets less than %50 vote, than there is gonna be a second round. And on the second round, two canditates who gets most votes is gonna race. And on second round, Erdoğan might loose, if there won't be election cheating.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> Maybe that's a positive mate. I knew someone like that not that many years ago - she used to be a big girl but when I knew her she was quite thin. She used to joke when people asked her how she lost so much weight she'd just look at them and say - "Stress"
> 
> (not meaning to make light of your situation mate - I hope you're alright over there)


Id feel more positive about it if it was off my torso and not my limbs tbh. Gut needs the weight loss, not me limbs. lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's one thing I have learned the hard way. Helping people and "being there for them" is not a wise investment if you expect them to do the same for you should it become needed.
> 
> Now if you're just doing it out of complete kindness and charity, that's fine. But realize that people (generally) are going to disappear when their friendship with you becomes an inconvenience to them.
> 
> Fair-weather friends are the easiest kind to make and the most useless ones when you're in trouble.


:frown2:


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> Id feel more positive about it if it was off my torso and not my limbs tbh. Gut needs the weight loss, not me limbs. lol


Don't know much about weight loss tbh - I only had a tummy on Lexapro, but it does that to many people.

About the work thing - I can relate, I'm much the same - have always found it hard, even when I was younger, although I managed to do it for quite a while.

Nowadays there are other options - perhaps something online? There's also things like ebay etc. I used to sell a lot of books on ebay (can be tricky - you need to know what sells and it's fairly labour intensive) and made quite good money. Now there are other things too.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> Don't know much about weight loss tbh - I only had a tummy on Lexapro, but it does that to many people.
> 
> About the work thing - I can relate, I'm much the same - have always found it hard, even when I was younger, although I managed to do it for quite a while.
> 
> Nowadays there are other options - perhaps something online? There's also things like ebay etc. I used to sell a lot of books on ebay (can be tricky - you need to know what sells and it's fairly labour intensive) and made quite good money. Now there are other things too.


I've got no idea where to begin regarding making money tbh. My AVPD and obvious bloody ADD are a nightmare.

I fear signing up for something and failing at it again. All the classic AVPD thoughts kick in, so I end up doing bugger all and avoiding even thinking about it. Then I've got the ADD to deal with too. It's all a nightmare.

I fear not being able to tolerate other peoples **** at work as well. Either getting fired or walking out because I can't put up with bull****.

Oh well, I either come up with something at some point, or I don't. :serious:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://uk.style.yahoo.com/party-world-apos-wildest-city-095300625.html

Apparently Manchester (UK,) is the world's 'wildest' city lol.


----------



## 0589471

Is the ignore option even a block? Or does it simply vanish a person and their posts if you don't want to see it? because if that's the case I can do that myself, and that's rather pointless. I ask because there's a person who won't leave me alone, I've never interacted with them once and I'm seriously creeped out and hate the thought of them living in my blog and listening to my voice on audio files all day. Seriously I'm not overexaggerating at this point.


----------



## CNikki

My friend pretty much let a stray cat in and you can tell that they're very young. She showed me a picture where he was sleeping right next to her shortly after that while she was laying down and it was _THE_ cutest thing! I really hope she keeps it.


----------



## firestar

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Is the ignore option even a block? Or does it simply vanish a person and their posts if you don't want to see it? because if that's the case I can do that myself, and that's rather pointless. I ask because there's a person who won't leave me alone, I've never interacted with them once and I'm seriously creeped out and hate the thought of them living in my blog and listening to my voice on audio files all day. Seriously I'm not overexaggerating at this point.


I could be wrong, but I don't think it stops them from viewing your posts. I think it only controls what you see. If you go onto the blog control panel, you can control who sees your blog posts. However, the only way to maintain complete control over your blog is to set it so that only your contacts see it. Otherwise, this person can make a new account and view it that way.

I would encourage you to report this person to the moderators. It's possible this person has already received warnings. If the behavior is continuing, someone should be told about it.


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> I've got no idea where to begin regarding making money tbh. My AVPD and obvious bloody ADD are a nightmare.
> 
> I fear signing up for something and failing at it again. All the classic AVPD thoughts kick in, so I end up doing bugger all and avoiding even thinking about it. Then I've got the ADD to deal with too. It's all a nightmare.
> 
> I fear not being able to tolerate other peoples **** at work as well. Either getting fired or walking out because I can't put up with bull****.
> 
> Oh well, I either come up with something at some point, or I don't. :serious:


I've had a lot of avoidance problems - plus my other obvious ones of course. But the thing is we have to just try and start somewhere - over and over again. In the end it doesn't matter if we fail - does it really matter? It can actually make you stronger, because you know you've been able to deal with that **** before.

And I would find working in a normal setting very difficult now too. I have some very bad days. On days like that I joke I'm not fit to be in public - but it's not actually a joke. I wait until it passes and then try and get on with things again.

We have to start somewhere mate.


----------



## 0589471

firestar said:


> I would encourage you to report this person to the moderators. It's possible this person has already received warnings. If the behavior is continuing, someone should be told about it.


Thanks, I didn't want to resort to this if I didn't have to. I didn't even want to post it publicly because I feel kind of bad but I really need to figure something out.


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Is the ignore option even a block? Or does it simply vanish a person and their posts if you don't want to see it? because if that's the case I can do that myself, and that's rather pointless. I ask because there's a person who won't leave me alone, I've never interacted with them once and I'm seriously creeped out and hate the thought of them living in my blog and listening to my voice on audio files all day. Seriously I'm not overexaggerating at this point.


The ignore feature on here is crap. Don't know how it relates to actually blocking though.

I've had many of the more irritating people on here on ignore since I started but I still unfortunately see their posts when they're quoted. It's annoying - and sort of pointless.

Edit: Maybe you can report the person that's bothering you to a mod and see what they can do?


----------



## Just Lurking

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Thanks, I didn't want to resort to this if I didn't have to. I didn't even want to post it publicly because I feel kind of bad but I really need to figure something out.


It may be worth interacting with this person at least one time, just to say to them to please stop contacting you. (I don't know that this is totally advisable, but it was a thought.)

I would echo the suggestions about involving the mods -- at least PM'ing one of them (or multiple mods) about it - http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/showgroups.php - and asking them about your options. Links to specific incidents would help them get an idea about what you're facing. (If you need them to read PMs, the only way they can do so is if you report them. It's OK to report multiple PMs. Don't worry about spamming or overdoing it or anything like that. You're not. Whether you report one PM or 20 of them, it's OK.)


----------



## llodell88

If you can't ever admit you made a mistake, or did something you shouldn't have, why bother changing your behavior for the future? You never grow, because you never made the changes you should have made, and eventually you just end up as a child in an old person's body.


----------



## MCHB

Thinking about getting either a foldable or sectional kayak (not interested in an inflatable) to explore the many lakes around where I live. Given that I live in an apartment being compact is vital as I don't want it to be on my truck all the time so it has to be easily transported up to my apartment.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rebootplease said:


> Having u pay for gas is pretty stingy. Splitting a bill for food or movie is different but gas ... hmm.


Yea, for movie and food would be cheaper.
@SofaKing That's how I see it. Just more opportunities.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Stress eating again.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Canadian Brotha said:


> Ants?


Giant cockroach.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Arthur Pendragon said:


> Giant cockroach.


They're *******s, like any infestation


----------



## WillYouStopDave

God I just hate formality! It makes my skin crawl when I think about something like a job interview (for example) or anything that's stiff and formal like that. It just feels so wrong.


----------



## 0589471

Ugh I hate it too, feels so forced and fake...like everybody is going off a script, having to pretend they actually care about these things. Like just very restricted and nobody truly wants to be there, it's all judgy and veneers...


WillYouStopDave said:


> God I just hate formality! It makes my skin crawl when I think about something like a job interview (for example) or anything that's stiff and formal like that. It just feels so wrong.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Ugh I hate it too, feels so forced and fake...like everybody is going off a script, having to pretend they actually care about these things. Like just very restricted and nobody truly wants to be there, it's all judgy and veneers...


 Well, the worst part about it is you have to find a way to pretend not to be repulsed or they can (and probably will) ruin your day.

Every time I think about getting a job I watch videos of interviews and just want to run and hide. :lol


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, the worst part about it is you have to find a way to pretend not to be repulsed or they can (and probably will) ruin your day.
> 
> Every time I think about getting a job I watch videos of interviews and just want to run and hide.


Oh I know it!! Have been interviewing lately. I had an interview from hell where I suddenly realized this was not the job for me mid-interview and my mind was blanking I was coming up with stupid a** responses and the two women interviewing me exchanged looks and I wanted to throw myself out that second story window lol. Such a painful ordeal.


----------



## Qolselanu

I need to lay off the Xanax when I go out to bars and clubs. It's too easy to go from good buzz to WTF is going on even on the lowest dose of Xany.


----------



## Zatch

Heh, I'm not bad. I'll keep practicing. Maybe I can find a place to sing with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-44577709



> The reboot, Daria and Jodie, will see teen heroine Daria Morgendorffer's "signature satirical voice" return, with Jodie Landon *replacing Jane Lane as her main side-kick.*


No.

edit: Also why would comments I make on my own blog be moderated lol..


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @*ANX1* Nope, he's not an Uber driver. :b He has two jobs, though. At one job he washes dishes in a restaurant but he never told me his other job. Lol xD I don't get it. He seems to want my money but at the same time, he seems to like me a lot. So, I don't know. It is kinda funny, though.
> 
> He said he'll take me closer but he'll still probably make me pay extra. I'll just let him know I can't do it. If it's like $15, I don't mind.


Ok, then he must work at a service station as a second job if asking for money. 

Look at his actions, not his words. Some people are sweet talkers when after something they want.


----------



## mt moyt

they cut my hair too short


----------



## Steve French

I only seem to get sick anymore when I am living a clean lifestyle. If I'm out boozing, staying up all night, eating like chit, etc., I can just go non-stop. It's when I exercise, eat good food, sleep well, avoid drugs and alcohol, and so on, when I come down with something. Clearly this is a good argument for living the hedonistic lifestyle.


Probably was that little nephew of mine, always running around sick. Or the gym. Filthy, disgusting place. Nobody ever wipes down their ****, washes their hands, anything relating to good hygiene. Maybe it's a cultural thing. Maybe the whiteys do it to, and I'm only ever in there in the middle of the night when the Indians come out. I'm fighting a losing battle with keeping things clean and re-racking my weights.


----------



## 0589471

I wasn't paying attention while shaving and cut up my ankle. I don't know what I was doing but for whatever reason I put pressure on the razor and sliced a good bit of skin. I bled for a long time and it has been a day and it still hurts. I changed the bandages and when I looked at it, it's kind of a big scrape. It's like this long square of peeled off skin. I can't wrap my head around WTF I did.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m thinking about all the **** that poverty heaps on a person & how it either motivates a person to beat/escape it or how it wears one down to a state of resignation that ultimately consumes one wholly...and how I’m in the latter category


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I wasn't paying attention while shaving and cut up my ankle. I don't know what I was doing but for whatever reason I put pressure on the razor and sliced a good bit of skin. I bled for a long time and it has been a day and it still hurts. I changed the bandages and when I looked at it, it's kind of a big scrape. It's like this long square of peeled off skin. I can't wrap my head around WTF I did.


 About a week ago, I was shaving and nicked that pointy part on my ear. You wouldn't believe how long your ear can bleed. Holyfield probably bled for a month after Tyson chowed down on his ear.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> About a week ago, I was shaving and nicked that pointy part on my ear. You wouldn't believe how long your ear can bleed. Holyfield probably bled for a month after Tyson chowed down on his ear.


Omg you're right!! I had a tiny scratch on that top tip of my ear? I itched it and it broke open and I bled like someone cut the whole dang ear off!! I had to get paper towels and I was all dramatic, telling my boyfriend at the time "It's a lot of blood omg what does it mean???" so ridiculous  but really I wonder why!


----------



## Blue Dino

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I wasn't paying attention while shaving and cut up my ankle. I don't know what I was doing but for whatever reason I put pressure on the razor and sliced a good bit of skin. I bled for a long time and it has been a day and it still hurts. I changed the bandages and when I looked at it, it's kind of a big scrape. It's like this long square of peeled off skin. I can't wrap my head around WTF I did.


Ouch! How old is your razor? I'm guessing blunt and non sharp razor can attribute to that. That happened to me a few times, not as bad. But usually I will put more pressure whenever I feel greedy and want to do a cleaner shave with less re-strokes. I learn patience is the key. Also if there is a pimple or bump on my leg, I will usually avoid. I also use to use someone's electric facial shaver in secret when I had on lying around in my bathroom for these instances. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Ok, then he must work at a service station as a second job if asking for money.
> 
> Look at his actions, not his words. Some people are sweet talkers when after something they want.


Haha, I know about this kind of stuff because I used to be with a guy that bought drugs with his money and would spend his money on drugs. He would spend it on other stuff just to spend all his money then borrow money from me even though he made $5 more than me. And his reason for taking my money was that he said his job is harder than mine. Pretty messed up. Lol I always told him to pay me back, too.

I don't know if this new guy is using the money for drugs or what but he doesn't seem like the type. He said he doesn't like drugs. Probably just getting extra money from me for other things. Doesn't make it any better obviously.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I wasn't paying attention while shaving and cut up my ankle. I don't know what I was doing but for whatever reason I put pressure on the razor and sliced a good bit of skin. I bled for a long time and it has been a day and it still hurts. I changed the bandages and when I looked at it, it's kind of a big scrape. It's like this long square of peeled off skin. I can't wrap my head around WTF I did.


:hug

Pressed too hard.

There is a new device since the cowboy days called an electric shaver which is the ? wonder of the world.  :O



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, I know about this kind of stuff because I used to be with a guy that bought drugs with his money and would spend his money on drugs. He would spend it on other stuff just to spend all his money then borrow money from me even though he made $5 more than me. And his reason for taking my money was that he said his job is harder than mine. Pretty messed up. Lol I always told him to pay me back, too.
> 
> I don't know if this new guy is using the money for drugs or what but he doesn't seem like the type. He said he doesn't like drugs. Probably just getting extra money from me for other things. Doesn't make it any better obviously.


:O

It seems to become a highly entertaining scenario figuring out these men of yours. :sus :grin2:


----------



## funnynihilist

Laying in bed watching some dude go through pallets of Amazon returns he bought to resell. I really doubt he will make his money back on that stuff.


----------



## scintilla

i can do this.


----------



## komorikun

Hope one of those kids gets run over by a car.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatch

"Am I supposed to be scared of you?"

"You should be, I just cooked your food. Next time I'll poison that ****."


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Hope one of those kids gets run over by a car.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


One of my neighbors yelled at them this morning to stop screaming. The kids had a loud argument while the dopey dad was there. So loud. At 8am. The boy said something about going to kill himself, lol.

That lazy dad needs to take them to some park or something. There is no back yard in their apartment building to play in. They just ride their scooters and bikes next to the very small parking area/front entrance while screaming at each other in their squeaky little voices.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0jwsMokC29I

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0jvatNcbvCS


----------



## discopotato

My cat is the only man I trust


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> :hug
> 
> Pressed too hard.
> 
> There is a new device since the cowboy days called an electric shaver which is the ? wonder of the world.  :O
> 
> :O
> 
> It seems to become a highly entertaining scenario figuring out these men of yours. :sus :grin2:


Lol xD

Turns out I was wrong. He said I don't have to pay for gas on our next date. But I will pay for the food. I paid for gas today though since we already planned this date like three days ago. He said he only works twice a week six hours each day, so it's no wonder he needs money. But I do wonder how the heck he has his own car and a phone working 12 hours a week. So, I'm still confused. &#128533;

Maybe I'll have to see him again cause he seems really nice. I'm just going to be wary still. He wants me to meet his parents and his two sisters and brother. So, it sounds really serious.


----------



## 0589471

discopotato said:


> My cat is the only man I trust


Hehe feel the same way about my dogs.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol xD
> 
> Turns out I was wrong. He said I don't have to pay for gas on our next date. But I will pay for the food. I paid for gas today though since we already planned this date like three days ago. He said he only works twice a week six hours each day, so it's no wonder he needs money. But I do wonder how the heck he has his own car and a phone working 12 hours a week. So, I'm still confused. ��
> 
> Maybe I'll have to see him again cause he seems really nice. I'm just going to be wary still. He wants me to meet his parents and his two sisters and brother. So, it sounds really serious.


 Sometimes some people have parents pay for car, phone (instead of working to pay for it themselves), but they have to pay for running of car, phone bill which would explain the hours per week.

Most likely he is living with parents too. Most parents teach their kids to earn money the hard way (work for family business or friends business), even if are rich (not all rich people do this with their kids).

Next it will be a proposal. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

discopotato said:


> My cat is the only man I trust





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Hehe feel the same way about my dogs.


Same, got Miss Persian / fluffy bottom, the best princess, but very lovely at the same. But she is like a real woman personality wise.

A man realises that women are women no matter the species. :O


----------



## Zatch

Guy caught me 'mirin when his wife dropped him off. "You were looking like, please say sister." Lmfao.

Damn cute couple.


----------



## Kinable

That my theory of @Zatch being a furry has now been confirmed.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Sometimes some people have parents pay for car, phone (instead of working to pay for it themselves), but they have to pay for running of car, phone bill which would explain the hours per week.
> 
> Most likely he is living with parents too. Most parents teach their kids to earn money the hard way (work for family business or friends business), even if are rich (not all rich people do this with their kids).
> 
> Next it will be a proposal. :O


Haha, I was going to mention that his parents might be paying for it. Forgot to add that. Sometimes, I don't think of everything before I post. Nothing wrong with it. Lol It's fine by me.

:laugh: I would decline if he did. Haha, way too soon for that. Am I right? xD


----------



## tea111red

I looked up videos of this one area and this guy I liked last year's car is in this one video right at the beginning. Lol. Right in front of the car filming. Kind of weird.


----------



## CNikki

discopotato said:


> My cat is the only man I trust


I'd say the same, but mine died a few months back. Now it's just my female kitty...I think, if anything, she trusts me a little too much. :|


----------



## Suchness

I remember back in 86 when I was one year old I was sucking on my mamas tittie, I didnt really know what I was doing, all I knew is that I needed what was inside. The good old days, can it be that it was all so simple.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My mom has been back 30 minutes & my stress levels have quadrupled, her mere presence is so exhausting


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Someone is feeding my cat. Hope they're not giving her dry food.


----------



## Suchness

Canadian Brotha said:


> My mom has been back 30 minutes & my stress levels have quadrupled, her mere presence is so exhausting


I know all about that ****. Thank **** I don't live with her.


----------



## tea111red

this looks like a good date compared to a date I'd be on, lol...


----------



## Bannedbyhim

Tell myself not to come on here. I'm just angry now.


----------



## Bannedbyhim

Kill me now


----------



## Bannedbyhim

Trying to lure me into that thread


----------



## Overdrive

Coincidence said:


> :lol


lol


----------



## discopotato

CNikki said:


> I'd say the same, but mine died a few months back. Now it's just my female kitty...I think, if anything, she trusts me a little too much. :|


aww I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your cat  :squeeze


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was just about to respond to that thread and now it's gone (I actually pressed enter as it was removed.) I'm doing it here instead.



Mabel Pines said:


> I think that testosterone helps men not get stressed out as easily but I'm not sure about that. 0


----------



## komorikun

Did 3 days just disappear?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> Did 3 days just disappear?


OK yeah I just figured that out lol so that's what happened. I thought because of all the arguing just that thread was removed. Wow this forum is bad. Think something like this happened before.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Did 3 days just disappear?


I think so.


----------



## Tomatmacka

komorikun said:


> Did 3 days just disappear?


Something happened, hope it isn't deleted for good.


----------



## Kinable

Did we all go back in time?

Aw man the thread I worked on yesterday is gone  I hope not for good. Also the messages I sent are gone too.


----------



## Fever Dream

Tomatmacka said:


> Something happened, hope it isn't deleted for good.


Hmm, better go check if we've traveled back in time.


----------



## Tomatmacka

Screw this, I'm off to bed. Better be fixed when I wake up.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

All the bs being spouted on here has opened up a wormhole


----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## SamanthaStrange

In a Lonely Place said:


> All the bs being spouted on here has opened up a wormhole


Apparently. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist

All our precious posts, vanished!


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Eternal Sunshine of the spotless forum.


----------



## Kinable

Someone posted the cure to SA and in order to hide that cure SAS banned that person and brought us all back 3 days to hide the evidence and create a confusion. With that cure this website will have no reason to exist.

No but seriously I hope all our stuff comes back.


----------



## Myosr

Disillusionment is so hard to deal with.

I feel like I was living in the Matrix cliché.

What next?

Definitely not suicide. Not yet anyway. Too many unanswered questions.

The most important being whether or not I can find my way to anger, and whether or not it could allow me access to new categories of thoughts ...

Though, to be honest, being skeptical about whether or not I _should_ be angry is a bad way to start searching for a new paradigm.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

I blame nubbly, one million occurrences of the words dotard and deplorable finally broke it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The weirdest part is a post I made that definitely didn't break the rules from before all the posts were lost also disappeared but is in someone's quote later on so it seems like other posts have mysteriously gone too.

Also if I try and view my post history I just get this now lol:

connection to sphinx01-us-central1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

In a Lonely Place said:


> I blame nubbly, one million occurrences of the words dotard and deplorable finally broke it.


 are you talking about sas's potato server? Looks like 4 days worth of my posts vanished.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Everyone's did. The forum just went back in time by 3 days.


----------



## firestar

Not just posts. I lost a PM and a blog post.


----------



## komorikun

Ugh. What a crappy/creepy day off. First I get woken up at 9am by the gardener and his horrible tools. Then the stupid smoke detector is chirping every 15 minutes. I tried vacuuming it to clean the thing. Tried pushing the reset button and taking the battery out and putting it back in repeatedly. Still keeps chirping. The damn thing is hooked up to the electricity. It was doing this months ago and I took out the battery and that stopped the chirping. Not sure why it's chirping again. I haven't cooked today. The landlord put a new battery in when I moved in but I looked at it today and it has "Mar 2015" on it. I really don't want to have to shut off the power and pull out those electric wires in it. Of course, the smoke detector probably should be replaced (don't last more than 10 years) but my landlord is such a stingy ******* he'll probably refuse. 

Then those creepy crows are staring at me through the window, waiting for food. Now this!! 3 days of posts gone!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> Ugh. What a crappy/creepy day off. First I get woken up at 9am by the gardener and his horrible tools. Then the stupid smoke detector is chirping every 15 minutes. I tried vacuuming it to clean the thing. Tried pushing the reset button and taking the battery out and putting it back in repeatedly. Still keeps chirping. The damn thing is hooked up to the electricity. It was doing this months ago and I took out the battery and that stopped the chirping. Not sure why it's chirping again. I haven't cooked today. The landlord put a new battery in when I moved in but I looked at it today and it has "Mar 2015" on it. I really don't want to have to shut off the power and pull out those electric wires in it. Of course, the smoke detector probably should be replaced (don't last more than 10 years) but my landlord is such a stingy ******* he'll probably refuse.
> 
> Then those creepy crows are staring at me through the window, waiting for food. Now this!! 3 days of posts gone!!


I had a similar problem years ago. I called my estate agents (because they handle stuff for the landlord,) and they said I had to replace the batteries, I realised it was mains connected which they didn't seem to and that the power in my flat didn't connect to it (only lights and stuff.) So I ended up just waiting it out because of SA until I moved out, since I wasn't staying there that much longer. It also stopped chirping for a couple of weeks during a heatwave (probably temperature related,) and then started again. It wasn't every 15 minutes though it was really random intervals.

It is now one of my least favourite sounds though.

Also:


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> Everyone's did. The forum just went back in time by 3 days.


Actually, what has happened is the universe just went back in time 3 days. We are all just on SAS too much and didn't notice.


----------



## Sacrieur

Dear Persephone, I didn't forget. A few years is a long time for a person to change.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm too tired to do anything. I can't even think. I'm too tired to be alive.


----------



## roxslide

I have matching moles on each forearm.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

They deleted that thread quickly. I guess we'll just ignore that Gwyn has clearly been back for a week+ though. Not to mention all the other times where it was really obvious for ages.


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> They deleted that thread quickly. I guess we'll just ignore that Gwyn has clearly been back for a week+ though.


Damn it. I missed it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> Damn it. I missed it.


Uh Deniseafterall came back basically.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...nt-was-deleted-2207789/&num=1&strip=1&vwsrc=0


----------



## Zatch

Wrecking ballllll. <3


----------



## Ai

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK yeah I just figured that out lol so that's what happened. I thought because of all the arguing just that thread was removed. Wow this forum is bad. Think something like this happened before.


Nah, if it were legitimately breaking rules, they'd just ignore it... lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The thread about posts disappearing has gone now too.

edit: and now it's back.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Persephone The Dread did I win this round of Gwyn? What's the total score now?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> @Persephone The Dread did I win this round of Gwyn? What's the total score now?


I knew from her first post because of the attitude she displayed in it when I came across it (her first two posts on entirely different topics begin with 'you idiots,' haha also think it might have been her second post I saw first,) but I stopped playing a while back because it makes me uncomfortable. Also it's kind of the game that never ends lol.


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> The thread about posts disappearing has gone now too.
> 
> edit: and now it's back.


Haha, that's pretty funny. They decided to keep that one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Buying a motorcycle and travelling. Wouldn't that be the life.


----------



## mt moyt

In a Lonely Place said:


> I blame nubbly, one million occurrences of the words dotard and deplorable finally broke it.


hahaha


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Too bad some posters didn't get wiped out along with the posts.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Why does drama penetrate this site, lol? I thought that this site was the most drama-free, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When you spend an hour filming a vid for youtube or instagram only to realize the toast with margarine that you dropped on your lap left a crotch stain that stands out like the sun in the sky...and then you hope that somehow you can crop it out in the video editor, otherwise the footage is all scrap


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Too bad some posters didn't get wiped out along with the posts.


Such a horrible thing to come out of a little girl's mouth! ;P


----------



## Chevy396

Scrub-Zero said:


> Buying a motorcycle and travelling. Wouldn't that be the life.


Until you hit a butterfly and are paralyzed for life from the wreck.


----------



## callmeSong

I think constantly about the fact that I don't know what I want to do with my life.


----------



## 0589471

SamanthaStrange said:


> Too bad some posters didn't get wiped out along with the posts.


things just pick up where they left off it seems


----------



## funnynihilist

"Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo."


----------



## Blue Dino

firestar said:


> Not just posts. *I lost a PM* and a blog post.


That actually sound like it might be bad for some people, especially PMs between two people that do not talk consistently. One will think their PM got through, while the other kept wondering why the other person never replied back. This I could imagine will lead to some misunderstandings or insecurities, especially for here.


----------



## roxslide

My poor kitty. I accidentally spilled a chemical on my cat so I had to give him a bath. I just hope I got it all out.


----------



## roxslide

These bara sprites for stardew valley.










Lol I'm dead.

Who is that and why'd he have to eat Sebastian?? Also Sam. No wait, Harvey... I'm deAD


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Blue Dino

Since I will be fully free after lunchtime tomorrow, I hope I follow through with doing my 2hr hike/walk like I told myself I will.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> I knew from her first post because of the attitude she displayed in it when I came across it (her first two posts on entirely different topics begin with 'you idiots,' haha also think it might have been her second post I saw first,) but I stopped playing a while back because it makes me uncomfortable. Also it's kind of the game that never ends lol.


----------



## firestar

Blue Dino said:


> That actually sound like it might be bad for some people, especially PMs between two people that do not talk consistently. One will think their PM got through, while the other kept wondering why the other person never replied back. This I could imagine will lead to some misunderstandings or insecurities, especially for here.


Thankfully I had a draft of it saved so it didn't take much effort to resend it. But I'm sure most people don't do that, which is why I hope it gets fixed. A lot happens in three days.


----------



## Kevin001

A couple of years ago I had nothing. I'm always humble and grateful for everything. My mom and uncle are so bad at managing money. I just want them to be ok.....wish they would come to the Lord but hey at least do better with their money.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> That actually sound like it might be bad for some people, especially PMs between two people that do not talk consistently. One will think their PM got through, while the other kept wondering why the other person never replied back. This I could imagine will lead to some misunderstandings or insecurities, especially for here.


Don't most people get an email as well? Like when I get pm's I also get an email so they are "backed" up there.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Search results showing *2,000 *posts! :eek That's quite a difference from the 250 it usually shows.


----------



## h00dz

Mabel Pines said:


> Why does drama penetrate this site, lol? I thought that this site was the most drama-free, lol.


You must be new here :wel


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am thinking about creating a Facebook page for my comic stories........again. I had one in the past but by me not having any friends, or an "audience" I just ended up removing the page and deleting my Facebook. I made an account again this year. I could make the page again but I'm not so sure. It is kind of useless when you don't have any fans.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I need someone to take away the loneliness. I'm so, so tired of being like this again.


----------



## Wren611

I want a reading with a psychic, just to see how much they get wrong. Haha! :grin2:


----------



## scintilla

Today while I was on the train home I noticed the guy next to me trying to get my attention (was wearing headphones). To be honest, I faintly heard him say hi a few times before that but I didn't think he was talking to me so I just kept doing my own thing. Anyway, I looked at him and he asked me if I speak English to which I replied yes. I thought he was going to ask for help or something in regards to the train connections, but nope. He just wanted to "chat" which means he spent the next ten minutes trying to sweet talk me and repeatedly ask me for my number even though I told him that I didn't want to give it out. My no's were always followed up with "Come on! Why not? We can chat, I think we could be friends" and him calling me cute and nice. After the third no, he tried to hand me his phone so I would type my number. When that didn't work, he wanted to know if I had Facebook.


The train was full, or else I would have moved because it really started to piss me off. But I guess that's just an excuse. I wish I wasn't so shy or scared to speak up for myself in situations like this. I'm a really patient person and I put up with A LOT of **** from people that I probably shouldn't.


----------



## 0589471

scintilla said:


> Today while I was on the train home I noticed this guy next to me trying to get my attention (was wearing headphones). To be honest, I faintly heard him say hi a few times before that but I didn't think he was talking to me so I just kept doing my own thing. Anyway, I looked at him and he asked me if I speak English to which I replied yes. I thought he was going to ask for help or something in regards to the train connections, but nope. He just wanted to "chat" which means he spent the next ten minutes trying to sweet talk me and repeatedly ask me for my number even though I told him that I didn't want to give it out. My no's were always followed up with "Come on! Why not? We can chat, I think we could be friends" and him calling me cute and nice. After the third no, he tried to hand me his phone so I would type my number. When that didn't work, he wanted to know if I had Facebook.
> 
> The train was full, or else I would have moved because it really started to piss me off. But I guess that's just an excuse. I wish I wasn't so shy or scared to speak up for myself in situations like this. I'm a really patient person and I put up with A LOT of **** from people that I probably shouldn't.


Omg I can't stand that overbearing nonsense! Nothing wrong with being friendly or even asking ONCE...but if you say no, just take the no. You just come across as pushy and a creep after awhile and I shut that down real quick. I'm sorry you probably deal with that often on public transit.


----------



## komorikun

That's why it's best to ignore strangers trying to talk to you. Except for the obvious tourists asking for directions, 95% of the time it's just trouble. It's either perverts, crazy people, or people begging for money. 

Asking for money is the most common reason. Some normal guy started a conversation with me while I was inside the supermarket. Unusual, since beggars almost always do it outside. He had some sob story about how he didn't have enough money to put gas in his car. Hahahaha. Like I will have sympathy for that. I don't even own a car!!


----------



## shyvr6

VS strikes again. :roll


----------



## scintilla

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Omg I can't stand that overbearing nonsense! Nothing wrong with being friendly or even asking ONCE...but if you say no, just take the no. You just come across as pushy and a creep after awhile and I shut that down real quick. I'm sorry you probably deal with that often on public transit.


Ugh, yes. Apparently a clear and firm "no" isn't enough for some people. And thankfully no, I don't have to deal with that often. I feel sorry for those that do :/



komorikun said:


> That's why it's best to ignore strangers trying to talk to you. Except for the obvious tourists asking for directions 95% of the time it's just trouble. It's either perverts, crazy people, or people begging for money.


Yep. Should have just left my headphones in.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I want to attend more meets but I feel so miserable and drained during and afterwards and have to fake the way I feel. I wish I felt the same as I did around her. The meets would be great then.

The meets make me feel like I'd have no chance of holding down a job again, because I would have anxiety on top as well. :frown2:

I told her sometimes that I didn't really feel SA a lot, but that was based around her and her mom, and just having small talk with strangers.

My SA is still terrible really, especially when it comes to feeling like talk is forced and draining.


----------



## Zatch

Gooosh. You are so awesome. I love reading your posts.


----------



## Chris S W

Nice mini calippo.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

scintilla said:


> Today while I was on the train home I noticed the guy next to me trying to get my attention (was wearing headphones). To be honest, I faintly heard him say hi a few times before that but I didn't think he was talking to me so I just kept doing my own thing. Anyway, I looked at him and he asked me if I speak English to which I replied yes. I thought he was going to ask for help or something in regards to the train connections, but nope. He just wanted to "chat" which means he spent the next ten minutes trying to sweet talk me and repeatedly ask me for my number even though I told him that I didn't want to give it out. My no's were always followed up with "Come on! Why not? We can chat, I think we could be friends" and him calling me cute and nice. After the third no, he tried to hand me his phone so I would type my number. When that didn't work, he wanted to know if I had Facebook.
> 
> The train was full, or else I would have moved because it really started to piss me off. But I guess that's just an excuse. I wish I wasn't so shy or scared to speak up for myself in situations like this. I'm a really patient person and I put up with A LOT of **** from people that I probably shouldn't.


I made a thread about some weird pickup attempt on a train I overheard last year (that train was really full too, and he was drunk):

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/the-most-awkward-pickup-ever-1947706/


----------



## PandaBearx

I swear if there's a higher being they must seriously have it out for me. 

What are the odds that after 5 months of putting off a hair trim that I end up walking into the same hair salon as the guy I've been crushing on at work. Probably not that high?? but that's my life.


----------



## MCHB

While watching Alien my brain was like "I wonder what a Llama alien would be like?"


*hop hop hop...*


"Hi!"


*spits and eats your face*


----------



## Wanderlust26

IKEA's recruiter informed me that next week all the candidates will be contacted to let them know if they are hired or not. Ugghhh.


----------



## Crisigv

Just because I'm losing weight doesn't mean I will magically be cured. I'm not going to have a life all of a sudden. I'm not going to be happy, and not think about my death. What's the point in trying? I should just eat what I want.

And what the hell with my notifications link sending me to subscribed threads.


----------



## roxslide

Hmm. Both my dad's phones have been dead the past 2 days. I wonder if he's just on vacation (I didn't think he was) or if something happened to him. It's unusual for him not to return calls. I'm just going to guess that he's out of the country.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Can't take my laundry downstairs because I'm afraid I might have to talk to the woman down there. FML.


----------



## BeamingNow

PandaBearx said:


> I swear if there's a higher being they must seriously have it out for me.
> 
> What are the odds that after 5 months of putting off a hair trim that I end up walking into the same hair salon as the guy I've been crushing on at work. Probably not that high?? but that's my life.


It just sounds like the man upstairs was trying to set you two up together.

Also, if there is a higher being, he most likely looks like this:


----------



## PandaBearx

BeamingNow said:


> It just sounds like the man upstairs was trying to set you two up together.
> 
> Also, if there is a higher being, he most likely looks like this:


I just wanted to get my hair trimmed without the emotional stress lol & to the T that's _exactly_ how I pictured God to look.


----------



## roxslide

How derpy would it be to practice hooping at the public park? (Jsyk I'm very bad). It just seems slightly less scary than in my backyard because at least if I embarrass myself it won't stick, because at least the people witnessing are strangers and not people I know.

In summary: I'd rather be that crazy lady at the park than that crazy lady that I live with or that is my neighbor.


----------



## komorikun

MadnessVertigo said:


> Can't take my laundry downstairs because I'm afraid I might have to talk to the woman down there. FML.


Yeah, that's why I try to do the laundry late at night. The Rastafarian is always hanging out outside and he talks to whoever passes by- people in this building and even the people in the neighboring building (including the dopey dad and his 4 evil little ****s).


----------



## love is like a dream

fap fap fap


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I learned an interesting factoid. Earwigs benefit more from having assymetrical pincers than ones that are uneven. And they're like the only insects that have asymmetrical ones. Cool. Haha. 

Earwigs look weird. I see them here in the house sometimes. Seems like we get a lot of weird and interesting bugs around here.


----------



## CNikki

These past two nights I just let it out. Crying along with other conflicting issues that tried to take me away from the numbness within my life. I really don't know what it's going to take.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Yeah, that's why I try to do the laundry late at night. *The Rastafarian is always hanging out outside and he talks to whoever passes by*- people in this building and even the people in the neighboring building (including the dopey dad and his 4 evil little ****s).


 :lol

Maybe he has the hots for you.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> Maybe he has the hots for you.


No, he barely talks to me because I don't act friendly. He chit chats with everyone. He has long conversations with the college boys.


----------



## 0589471

:squeeze honestly crying is somewhat therapeutic, at least for me...just letting it out. But I mean it doesn't really make anything go away though, just it's some kind of release. I'm sorry you've been struggling.


CNikki said:


> These past two nights I just let it out. Crying along with other conflicting issues that tried to take me away from the numbness within my life. I really don't know what it's going to take.


----------



## Toasty Bean

Strange to be back on sas. Havent been here in a couple years now, so much has changed


----------



## roxslide

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I learned an interesting factoid. Earwigs benefit more from having assymetrical pincers than ones that are uneven. And they're like the only insects that have asymmetrical ones. Cool. Haha.
> 
> Earwigs look weird. I see them here in the house sometimes. Seems like we get a lot of weird and interesting bugs around here.


You watched deep look didn't you. I love that channel :mushy


----------



## Zatch

When you like each other but are both too far away.

Don't you just miss Pangea?


----------



## Blue Dino

Weird, on Classic Style Mode, it looks like some sort of glitch or bug where I cannot see quotes or anything on my profile. Also it seems like I can no longer make any posts. :stu 

Now I'm on the regular new style mode, the Twitter button and Facebook Like button are hovering out of place. :lol This is why I kept to the nicer looking Classic Mode all this time. Looks like those days are finally numbered. The new full style mode is just so inefficient and ugly.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

roxslide said:


> You watched deep look didn't you. I love that channel :mushy


Haha, that I did. Cool channel.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> Weird, on Classic Style Mode, it looks like some sort of glitch or bug where I cannot see quotes or anything on my profile. Also it seems like I can no longer make any posts. :stu
> 
> Now I'm on the regular new style mode, the Twitter button and Facebook Like button are hovering out of place. :lol This is why I kept to the nicer looking Classic Mode all this time. Looks like those days are finally numbered. The new full style mode is just so inefficient and ugly.


Same I'll probably navigate with classic and look at mentions/quotes in dark theme idk ugh.


----------



## roxslide

****. Dunno what to do. One of my roommates siblings is getting married so he said there will be lots of people at home and sleeping over. My plan is to come home at 1 am or even later to hopefully avoid most of it. So bored.


----------



## Zatch

Jazz Jennings? Huh.


----------



## 3 AM

1. why is looking at books so therapeutic

2. when you wanna read all the things but are also lazy af

3. uggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tehuti88

WTF, does she have _two_ aliases active here at the same time, now??


----------



## truant

She's playing SAS on god mode. She can't handle regular gameplay.


----------



## Blue Dino

Kevin001 said:


> Don't most people get an email as well? Like when I get pm's I also get an email so they are "backed" up there.


I think my email link to this forum is some spam email I created just for this, which I never ever check, or even have a clue what that email is, let alone getting notified from email. I usually create spam emails for things like these. :lol Even then, I don't think I will care to get emails to notified about stuff on an online forum. If I want to know, I will log on to here.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Did that thread get deleted just as I finished editing my post? Is it because I accused people who don't like cake of being soul buttered potatoes?

I have a deleted quote too. Now I'll never know if it was in response to the boring initial post, or if they were just asking for pizza/cake.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Too many things are going wrong today. It's one of those days.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> I think my email link to this forum is some spam email I created just for this, which I never ever check, or even have a clue what that email is, let alone getting notified from email. I usually create spam emails for things like these. :lol Even then, I don't think I will care to get emails to notified about stuff on an online forum. If I want to know, I will log on to here.


How did you get access back here during the breach? Didn't you have to change your password via email or something?


----------



## SplendidBob

I am officially terrifying now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Keep me up every work night by blasting the tv and slamming doors, then I decide to watch star wars at full volume at 5 am when i get up for work and now I'm the a**hole? Strange, I'm just doing as the Romans do.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm thinking it's time to say good riddance to some people on Facebook.


----------



## Kevin001

I need my own bathroom.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No, he barely talks to me because I don't act friendly. He chit chats with everyone. He has long conversations with the college boys.


 Which one is the one who stole your parking spot? Or was that at the last place?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If she figured out what happened last night


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I should get all my gear together and savings, and hike as many mountains as possible. Go on a spiritual journey, lose this excess 3 stone and come back shredded. Something like that anyway.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Why I-hob?
Why?????
Why couldn't they just make a whole new branch for burgers instead?
What has this world become? Making ridiculous changes.
Seriously they just up and said in a meeting room: "

Person 1: "Hey why not we flip the "p" in pancake into a "b" for burgers?"

Boss: "BRILLIANT! John! Make the announcement. I-hop is now selling BURGERS!"

It sound like something I could write in my comic script......I think I will. That is just how stupid this decision is.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Pete Beale said:


> I should get all my gear together and savings, and hike as many mountains as possible. Go on a spiritual journey, lose this excess 3 stone and come back shredded. Something like that anyway.


I've thought of doing that so many times. Not exactly to lose stones, but just to get away from everything for a while and breathe in the free kind of loneliness/solitude that nature brings.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Scrub-Zero said:


> I've thought of doing that so many times. Not exactly to lose stones, but just to get away from everything for a while and breathe in the free kind of loneliness/solitude that nature brings.


I did actually do this three years ago, but I didn't last five minutes. lol I can't stand being on my own anymore either, so don't know how that would work. At the end of the day it would just be me trying to run away from **** again. I'd need someone to do it with. :frown2: I don't know why I even made that post. I'm just frustrated and trapped I guess. :frown2:


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Which one is the one who stole your parking spot? Or was that at the last place?


Yeah, the Rastafarian. That's why I think he is fake. He's all friendly with everyone but then uses other people's parking spots without permission. The landlord loves him. Thinks he's hilarious. Probably cause the landlord is fake too. They have that in common. Always very polite but is super stingy and is a borderline slumlord.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> If she figured out what happened last night


What happened?


----------



## Zatch

What an awful cheesesteak sammich. An unabashed affront to the tasty buds!

I need a real sandwich now. Something cold, crunchy, drippy. Gimme.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> What happened?


Cash out at work said I was over a stupid amount


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Coincidence said:


> i want literally to eat this person yes like i want to put her head in my mouth and swallow her


I think that's Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Just because I'm losing weight doesn't mean I will magically be cured. I'm not going to have a life all of a sudden. I'm not going to be happy, and not think about my death. What's the point in trying? I should just eat what I want.
> 
> And what the hell with my notifications link sending me to subscribed threads.


You won't always struggle. Be healthy physically so it's one less thing to worry about. Trust me.


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> I am officially terrifying now.


Terrifying or terrified?


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> Terrifying or terrified?


Terrifying. In person. Pretty sure people are frightened of me now lol. Some exposurey stuff today and yeh.


----------



## funnynihilist

"This bed is on fire with passionate love
The neighbors complain about the noises above"


----------



## SamanthaStrange

But she only comes when she's on top.


----------



## harrison

Why is this forum being so strange?

Also, I stopped my medication a day or so ago and I don't feel any different - yet.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> Terrifying. In person. Pretty sure people are frightened of me now lol. Some exposurey stuff today and yeh.


Why would they be scared of you Bob? What's been happening?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thinking about you.


----------



## shyvr6

Severe thunderstorm right over my neighborhood with thunder and lightning, but no rain yet and people are still lighting off fireworks..

Edit: Here comes the rain.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> Why would they be scared of you Bob? What's been happening?


Oh nothing much, just reading peoples body language. Probably just misjudging things .


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Just thinking about how fast everything has happened. Last month my mom had bleeding ulcers, so the doctor said. Now she has stage 4 colon cancer. Like... what the f**k?

Also thinking about how much easier it is to cry when you're drinking.


----------



## tehuti88

People who take "her" seriously, don't you ever notice how that troll _never replies to anyone who accuses "her" of trolling_ (not even in self-defense), and only replies to those who take "her" seriously...? Hello?

In fact this seems to be a trait that all the handful of trolls with their scores of accounts seem to have in common.

Quit feeling sorry for him. He's victimized people here (and elsewhere) before. He doesn't have SA, he's just mocking us, and you're encouraging him to keep at it.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> You won't always struggle. Be healthy physically so it's one less thing to worry about. Trust me.


I guess so, but what's the point?


----------



## llodell88

why do i feel like nobody i see out looks my age, like everyone is either kids, early 20s, or 40+ it looks like to me. I'm not even sure what someone my age is supposed to look like I guess since I stay indoors so much.


----------



## CNikki

Contemplated as to whether to create a topic discussing some philosophical viewpoints, but I think it would be too controversial, given the type of climate we are in. Plus I probably wouldn't have executed it well and it would backfire at me. :sigh

Oh well.


----------



## SofaKing

There's always a point even if it isn't immediately clear.


Crisigv said:


> I guess so, but what's the point?


----------



## Chevy396

The progressive party is coming. No forgiveness for corruption.


----------



## SplendidBob

Am toying with making a skype video conversation practice thread / group. I think for me I need to do something like this in order to get on top of my problems with conversation. Haven't figured out exactly how to sell it to people here just yet though. Probably do it via graduated exposures, or whatever people are comfortable with.

Am not expecting any takers, but you never know, a few people might be feeling bold enough.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> There's always a point even if it isn't immediately clear.


I would just have to live with my depression longer.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I would just have to live with my depression longer.


I wish I could be more comforting. I know firsthand the power of depression and the excruciating pain of loss. I hope to never experience that again.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

the cheat said:


> Just thinking about how fast everything has happened. Last month my mom had bleeding ulcers, so the doctor said. Now she has stage 4 colon cancer. Like... what the f**k?
> 
> Also thinking about how much easier it is to cry when you're drinking.


  :rub

That sounds horrible, and I sadly know the feeling regards to a family member dying young from the same thing. Hang in there man.


----------



## Zatch

We don't have ADT. And don't need it. I _am_ the security system.


----------



## Blue Dino

Kevin001 said:


> How did you get access back here during the breach? Didn't you have to change your password via email or something?


You're right.. I did. Hm.. but I don't recall changing it via email though, I think I just changed it from the prompt from the forum. I don't remember. But now you brought this up, I think I remember what that email is now. :laugh:


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> I wish I could be more comforting. I know firsthand the power of depression and the excruciating pain of loss. I hope to never experience that again.


I'm sorry. I'm sure you cared very much for that person.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Police just escorted mother and son out from downstairs unit... told father he had to stay in car. I didn't even know they had been fighting. Pretty sad, boy is like 3 years old, father is an old man...


----------



## Were

harrison said:


> Also, I stopped my medication a day or so ago and I don't feel any different - yet.


Why did you stop?


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> You're right.. I did. Hm.. but I don't recall changing it via email though, I think I just changed it from the prompt from the forum. I don't remember. But now you brought this up, I think I remember what that email is now. :laugh:


----------



## Fun Spirit

After reading someone's post about possibly having a panic attack it reminded me of my own anxiety and panic attacks. Life goes on for me to the point where I sometimes forget I have anxiety......until I have an attack. Then I am reminded. I haven't had one in about 2 months ago.


----------



## Blue Dino

Walked my dog and we reached a pitch black spot, unbeknownst to me, there were 5-6 skunks just chilling on someone's big front lawn. My dog approached them and one of them has its white curly tail lurched straight up. I pulled her leash as hard as possible and we ran for our lives. :lol

@*Kevin001*

Blank quote intentional? Or is the forum glitches getting weirder...


----------



## Wanderlust26

I hate it when his stupid brother has his friends over. They almost always invite themselves to crash here after heavy drinking.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can’t even have a couple glasses of wine with steak without a judgmental stare from her who apparently is holier than thou


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> @*Kevin001*
> 
> Blank quote intentional? Or is the forum glitches getting weirder...


Tried to post a gif :frown2:


----------



## Zatch

Backwards. Backwards as hell. Do not touch me. If we aren't talking we ain't touching either.

We are not friends.


----------



## llodell88

the studies about what females are attracted to are interesting. like they say women aren't aware of how they react to things physically, like their minds and bodies are not in tune, unlike mens. After I saw those studies sometimes I would look up weird stuff to see how my body would react to it lol, I guess I wanted to know myself better than what most women do I guess, and I thought maybe that would help me. I guess I should probably do that stuff in privacy though since people might get weird ideas about why you're looking up certain types of porn or whatever. Have to protect yourself from all the judgemental idiots in the world, who probably just like to judge you when they're the ones actually doing things that harmful to other people.

All I am wondering about is how my body works, and why women are the way they are, with all of our complexes about sex, etc. Well both genders have to do that.

I think I may have gotten accused for being like the equivalent of someone who sexually harasses people or something, when I've never looked at anyone like that offline, so I don't get it? I actually think it is normal to experience arousal around people though, being we are humans, are we all supposed to just go to church and ignore what our genitals are doing, just block it out? Because I finally wanted to the opposite and I think I got punished it. I mean I really don't understand this at all. I'm pretty sure someone is just projecting or something. I felt really insecure about my sexuality and was just trying to figure it out, plus for educational reasons.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Happy Canada Day fellow Canucks!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m happy for Russia. Don’t really know any Russians & I know Putin has his own agenda but for the average citizens in the parts of country we never ever hear about it must be elation, welcome fans from the world over & your team which you’re told are dead in the water from the off make a proper go if it, can’t really ask for more


----------



## SplendidBob

Seriously, I am dehydrated, and getting hints of cramps. 

How much water have I drunk over the last 3 days:

1: 4.4 litres
2: 5.4 litres
3: (today) 3.1 litres (so far).

And an insane amount of sodium and potassium. I just drank 2.2 litres at the gym (hour). Maybe kidney death :lol (not lol).


----------



## llodell88

@Your moms basement I don't think we're exactly on the same page but i agree that i've seen some weird comments on the internet about women being evil because they get aroused during rape. In any case, I just like to know what's going on with my body, because there are other learned thoughts and emotions that can interfere with people enjoying it the full extent they can, and i also think women are more influenced by that. Also not really convinced that don't women have a lot to learn about how they react to that sort of stimuli, because emotions and feelings can be subtle, or maybe i'm just talking about myself, and not women in general. I did feel like like what I read applied to me at least.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I have to buy a patriotic shirt to wear to work for three days next week or else they'll send me home if I don't wear one. That's dumb. I'm buying a really cheap one.


----------



## CNikki

Canadian Brotha said:


> Can't even have a couple glasses of wine with steak without a judgmental stare from her who apparently is holier than thou


People judge you over having a glass of wine? Wine is one of the 'least destructive' drinks of all else. What planet are they from? :roll


----------



## komorikun

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Well, I have to buy a patriotic shirt to wear to work for three days next week or else they'll send me home if I don't wear one. That's dumb. I'm buying a really cheap one.


Your company should pay for it.


----------



## Kevin001

Officially 100 degrees wow


----------



## love is like a dream

CNikki said:


> People judge you over having a glass of wine? Wine is one of the 'least destructive' drinks of all else. What planet are they from? :roll


ughh!! you don't knoww


----------



## SunshineSam218

I truly wish my family was supportive of the disorders that I suffer from. Deep down though, I think it's hard for them to understand or relate with since they weren't going through it. Some of the comments they say to me, get to me and upsets me. Believe this is why I have such a hard time talking to them sometimes.


----------



## roxslide

Ok... I think this is it. My boss just went full retard. Honestly my deal with myself was that I was going to stay at this job until I graduate/get an intern or until it looked like school wasn't going to pan out. 

Well school is not going well. I think I need to look at other jobs. I have grown as much as possible in this basic job without taking on a managerial position.

I think I am going to try to get through my other summer class and if that goes badly too, then I'm done. I don't want to keep lying to myself.


----------



## roxslide

Omgggg my roommates dog that they are babysitting came over to visit me while everyone's gone. It's actually really nice and cute omg. I thought chihuahuas were *******s but this one is actually gentle and cute. And it doesn't smell lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

CNikki said:


> People judge you over having a glass of wine? Wine is one of the 'least destructive' drinks of all else. What planet are they from? :roll


My mom is stupid religious & thinks there's no reason to ever drink any form of alcohol & thus rants as if I've stolen car when I have any in the house. She can piss off though, wine with steak isn't even close to unreasonable, not like I drink everyday


----------



## roxslide

I'm a little afraid that my cat is trying to hunt the chihuahua....


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I think my Aunt's a Narcissist and drove my cousin to suicide. She has a remaining son who is a top bloke, and she treats him like crap. She has no clue that it was her who drove him to suicide. You'd think she'd cherish her remaining son, but she's vile to him. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

komorikun said:


> Your company should pay for it.


I agree. Our store is strict on some things. We don't even get any kind of discounts or anything. And I had to pay for my work jacket, too. There was a new sign up a few weeks ago saying that we can't take tips from customers, which I guess is understandable because that's more of a thing for waiters and waitresses. Back when I was a bagger before that notice got put up, I got two tips from customers just to take their groceries out to the car.

The people working the cash register only get 15 minute breaks, too I think. Even if they work 8 hours. If I work 7-8 hours, I get a 30 minute break.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> My mom is stupid religious & thinks there's no reason to ever drink any form of alcohol & thus rants as if I've stolen car when I have any in the house. She can piss off though, wine with steak isn't even close to unreasonable, not like I drink everyday


Didn't Jesus turn water into wine? Maybe it's the steak that's the problem and you should swap it for fish and bread. See if she rant's then. lol

Seriously though it's hard reading about some peoples folks here. So many have bad parents. Makes me feel **** because mine are good people, but I can't appreciate them enough because of my damn issues.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pete Beale said:


> Didn't Jesus turn water into wine? Maybe it's the steak that's the problem and you should swap it for fish and bread. See if she rant's then. lol
> 
> Seriously though it's hard reading about some peoples folks here. So many have bad parents. Makes me feel **** because mine are good people, but I can't appreciate them enough because of my damn issues.


My Jamaican uncle used to always say that to her to piss her off back in the day, haha.

Really though her church has a thing about it, they use grape juice for blessings or whatever instead of wine


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> My Jamaican uncle used to always say that to her to piss her off back in the day, haha.
> 
> Really though her church has a thing about it, they use grape juice for blessings or whatever instead of wine


lol

I gotta say, red wines rank and I'd much prefer some grape Kool aid over that ****.

How's the Elk btw? I almost bought a camel ribeye not long back. I got a thing for trying weird meets.


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> People who take "her" seriously, don't you ever notice how that troll _never replies to anyone who accuses "her" of trolling_ (not even in self-defense), and only replies to those who take "her" seriously...? Hello?
> 
> In fact this seems to be a trait that all the handful of trolls with their scores of accounts seem to have in common.
> 
> Quit feeling sorry for him. He's victimized people here (and elsewhere) before. He doesn't have SA, he's just mocking us, and you're encouraging him to keep at it.


What amazes me about these trolls Tehuti - and what I admit I don't understand - is how they can have such small lives that doing this actually gives them something in return. Even my life has more going on it it than to make up all that sort of nonsense. When I'm feeling okay I feel sorry for them. It's sort of pathetic.

And if "her" stories are true - "she" has even more to worry about.


----------



## harrison

Are they planning on fixing this forum or are they just going to leave it like it is at the moment - so many things aren't working on it it's crazy.


----------



## llodell88

certain places just bring out the worst in me, wish i was back doing the stuff i do that doesn't bring out the crazy, maybe one day. all i do is talk and worry about bull**** around here. i'm probably pissing a lot of people off too.


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. That crow is just sitting on the edge of the neighbor's roof staring at me through the sliding glass doors. Just sitting there.


----------



## Wren611

Flat-earthers and the religious, the rest of us in the real world enjoy being entertained by you lot, so you keep going. You're funny. Bless ya little cotton socks! :grin2:


----------



## firestar

I keep trying to force myself to use the full version of this site since I know it has more functionality, but I keep going back to the classic look. It just looks so much cleaner and easier to read.


----------



## CNikki

Canadian Brotha said:


> My mom is stupid religious & thinks there's no reason to ever drink any form of alcohol & thus rants as if I've stolen car when I have any in the house. She can piss off though, wine with steak isn't even close to unreasonable, not like I drink everyday


I'm going to take a guess and say that your mom's Christian? Tell her that Jesus gave out wine and drank some. Can only imagine how much he actually drank, assuming that he existed.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I felt obligated to talk to a couple guests that came over earlier. I didn't want to leave cause the woman would ask why I went to the room, so I would've felt bad but I don't know. Sometimes, they talk about some out there things. And I visited her a couple times for Christmas to hang out before cause she wanted me to. She seems kind of gossipy but nice at the same time. I don't know. I can say that I'm more used to talking.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> My mom is stupid religious & thinks there's no reason to ever drink any form of alcohol & thus rants as if I've stolen car when I have any in the house. She can piss off though, wine with steak isn't even close to unreasonable, not like I drink everyday


How do you hide the weed from your mom?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> How do you hide the weed from your mom?


I have a script so I can order oils or I just vape & keep the actual bud itself in a sealed jar and then in a cooler bag. Since there's no big cloud of smoke and she doesn't go through my stuff it's fine. She still complains but most everyone around here smokes so you'd smell it all the time anyway, & oddly she usually complains when I don't have any, or more than when I actually do, never been able to figure that it, lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

CNikki said:


> I'm going to take a guess and say that your mom's Christian? Tell her that Jesus gave out wine and drank some. Can only imagine how much he actually drank, assuming that he existed.


Yeah, she is & it's all need said. There are certain things you can never change someone's mind about, Liquor is one of the for her



Pete Beale said:


> lol
> 
> I gotta say, red wines rank and I'd much prefer some grape Kool aid over that ****.
> 
> How's the Elk btw? I almost bought a camel ribeye not long back. I got a thing for trying weird meets.


Depends on the red man, and the right one with a meal can really bring flavours already there to life.

As for the Elk, was good but I'll give you a proper assessment tomorrow cause this time I've been able to marinate it


----------



## Chevy396

I hit on girls with SA for the same reason Olympic athletes train at a mile high elevation in Colordo. ;P

Jk, it's cause we have more in common, but SA girls really are tough to crack.


----------



## riverbird

I don't understand people who get angry and mean when they're drunk. Ugh.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It was good decision to say yes and help my niece's father move from his old place. I saw a new part of town I didn't know about and had a good conversation too. I've always had an easy time talking with him.


----------



## llodell88

kids are gullible, no wonder


----------



## Zatch

I'm... actually scared. I'm hoping you didn't see what I said. It was mainly for me, not you.

I feel like listening to the anxieties I am now having since they will probably win. It's hard to face this knowing you probably don't feel the same. But it was nice talking to you for a while.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I found a small red thing on the floor in my room. It was hard but I don't know how else to describe it. I didn't see it there earlier. Haha. I just threw it in the trash.


----------



## Blue Dino

Kevin001 said:


> Tried to post a gif :frown2:


 Ok. Below is an explicit gif of me.


----------



## llodell88

A lot of communicating is filling in gaps, like what people don't know, you have to pick up on it to avoid miscommunication, then tell them what they're missing, and i really struggled with that when i was younger, i mean actually i just assumed people knew everything i knew and more, so there were no gaps to fill when communicating with people, so the other person gets a lot wrong, and can't really help you, especially if you're going to a doctor or counselor, it's completely useless, unless they are just super good at what they do. Also you are a lot more likely to get bad treatment if you don't challenge your doctor and fill in those gaps. It could actually end up hurting or killing you. Anyway, could be something like autism maybe, or just having to communicate with someone who's kind of like a know-it-all growing up, lol, and nobody else, I wondered that too. Or just never being around anyone younger than me or like lower social status. Anyway, that can cause so many problems with communication, and you feel something is not right, then anxiety, etc. Although I guess i can also bring a feeling of safety thinking everyone around you knows everything, meaning they can help you whenever too.

Anyways, thinking that will cause you to be quiet when socializing too, because there's not really much point in talking if you know nothing.

It does remind me of something about a girl with autism said, probably mild and high-functioning, and she said she didn't realize people lied or did or said anything wrong until she was around 27.

Relying on people also can cause a lot of built up resentment and anger, I mean if you are dependent on them to make decisions for you and things go really bad, that's pretty natural.

Causes so many emotional disorders too, people effect you so much more.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> Ok. Below is an explicit gif of me.


:O


----------



## roxslide

I was taking a nap in my room. I often sleep completely under the blanket. Anyway my roommates and their whole crew came home and woke me up. I decided just to continue to chill under the blanket and look at my phone.

...I heard some girl and my roommate come downstairs and talk and then I think the girl came inside my room wtf? I swear it sounded like she was a few feet away from me. I heard some shuffling and sounded like she touched some paper in my room. I was too freaked out to move. Wtf?


----------



## tehuti88

Wasn't aware I had so many Backstreet Boys CDs before now... :um


----------



## llodell88

tired, really tired, feel like there's something missing why i can't sleep.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Put off going to sleep a bit, then got shaky and had to consume lots of random food that I could quickly find. I'm so healthy. Guess sleep will have to wait for a bit. I could eat a lot right now but I can't so.


Bacon cheeseburgers
pancakes
dominos chicken and bacon wrap
other dominos sides
tomato relish with potato wedges
chocolate cake with custard
good spaghetti bolognaise
that one pizza express pasta dish from years ago
bombay potatoes
various noodle dishes
rhubarb crumble
lemon yoghurt
vanilla yoghurt
muffin (at this point I just wanted to type muffin because I like the word. It's funny and cute. When I was 12/13 or so I created a proboards internet forum for blueberry muffin fans. As far as I know, nobody ever joined. Also not the best flavour now but all muffins will do.)


I realise I seem high but I am not actually on anything (ever, just weird.)


----------



## bornFeb82001

Im thinking about how little is understood about the human brain. With trillions of neurons, each neuron sending signals to other neurons in this crazy complex maze of the human brain. More interestingly though is the thought that from these neurons sending signals too each other a crazy phenomenon like consciousness emerges. I wonder at wont point exactly consciousness emerges. Do little tiny insects experience an entirely different world, do they even experience anything, or are they more similar to robots as they move about their world. Im thinking about how as my brother and mom are arguing with each other about corruption in the catholic church, my whole train of though is lost. To get back to the point though, I wonder how much can be found out about the brain with psychedelics. Of course our culture is not excepting of them, so how much of what could be figured out about the brain isn't being figured out. Imagine if scientists took psychedelics seriously, and began learning about the effects of psychedelics on the brain, how much of the mystery that holds are consciousness would be revealed. From what i know about them, entirely unused parts of the brain are opened up and revealed, if you could imagine only seeing life through one eye and only in black and white, and then all of a sudden bam, all of a sudden you field of you increases, you can see the color of trees, flowers, everything around is beautiful, and you can see more than you could before, its almost difficult to take all this new information in. Psychedelics open up new parts of the brain, they give you experiences that would have never been. Why i wonder do they get such a bad stigma. As Terrence Mckenna says (anyone who is interested in psychedelics needs to listen to him) Why should it be illegal to experiment with ones consciousness.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Kevin001

Dreading calling them later.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

This is going to be the best summer in years for prolonged good weather, and I have no one to enjoy it with, when I should have.


----------



## scintilla

I wish I had taken more than just today off work because I'm feeling so siiick and I don't want to use any more sick days. I miss being able to eat normally.


----------



## funnynihilist

I hate the whole aesthetic of modern life. It's all about doing and pushing.
The problem is the importance is placed on the doing part and not on having things done well.
So what we have are a lot of very busy people but very little is actually done RIGHT!
People literally have zero pride now in what they do, but they are very proud to tell you how "crazy busy" they are!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe one day I can make my life about more than survival


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> Maybe one day I can make my life about more than survival


You will get there my friend. Keep your head up.


----------



## mt moyt

i wonder if theres an instagram cult i can join, i wonder how deep instagram goes, like if there is a secret cult somewhere.

the samephoto trend is similar and some of them know each other.
i follow samephotoshrek ( i mean Zeus does)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> I don't understand people who get angry and mean when they're drunk. Ugh.


 At least they have an excuse. I don't understand people who get mean for no reason whatsoever. I can't stand being around people like that. You can be having an awesome day and they just **** all over it for no reason.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Oh god. That crow is just sitting on the edge of the neighbor's roof staring at me through the sliding glass doors. Just sitting there.


 Probly thinks you're gonna feed it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

That creepy kid is banned? Damn, some good mod justice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You know what would help me dad? Giving me the loan I asked for, which is pocket change to you, and that you’d have back in two weeks, not some Chinese numerology nonsense that you know absolutely nothing about, that says something about this calendar month that apparently means money will magically appear for me if you forward the message on whatsapp...


----------



## Wren611

Well, I guess I don't like strawberries anymore.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was about to fall asleep, then all of a sudden it felt like I was being choked while half asleep at the same time and now I'm fully awake. I could feel a slight pressure in my throat. What in the world? I guess I was choking on air. Lol...


----------



## Rebootplease

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I was about to fall asleep, then all of a sudden it felt like I was being choked while half asleep at the same time and now I'm fully awake. I could feel a slight pressure in my throat. What in the world? I guess I was choking on air. Lol...


Maybe u were dreaming of eating purple people and started to choke on one.


----------



## Rebootplease

Rebootplease said:


> PurplePeopleEater said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to fall asleep, then all of a sudden it felt like I was being choked while half asleep at the same time and now I'm fully awake. I could feel a slight pressure in my throat. What in the world? I guess I was choking on air. Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe u were dreaming of eating purple people and started to choke on one.
Click to expand...

On a serious note, i used to wake up gasping for air bc i was afraid of choking on food i guess in real life and it was manifesting in my dreams.


----------



## shyvr6

Wow, I just won 10 grand from Jackpot Slots that came in the mail. It gave me Nigerian prince vibes, so I looked them up and it's some shady stuff. In the trash you go.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've never wanted to accept reality. Now more than ever!

I really need someone to come into my life and get me out of my head.


----------



## Zatch

Some days I don't feel like myself. Today is one of those days and it doesn't feel like a bad thing.

Maybe I inherently care too much about other people's feelings. Is looking at everyone the same _regardless_ of what they're going through so wrong? I can't tell sometimes.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rebootplease said:


> Maybe u were dreaming of eating purple people and started to choke on one.


I probably was. Haha. Would make for a funny dream.

Sounds like a fun dream. :laugh:


----------



## Crisigv

I need a hobby


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> I need a hobby


Hiking. Help you lose weight too. I need to get back out into the damn mountains.


----------



## SplendidBob

I just found out even more stuff about my old best friend. Absolute ****ing ****. He needs to never run into me again. Pretty sure if he isn't imprisoned he wont hang around.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> I just found out even more stuff about my old best friend. Absolute ****ing ****. He needs to never run into me again. Pretty sure if he isn't imprisoned he wont hang around.


:frown2:

Hope you can find a way to not let this get you down mate.


----------



## CNikki

Trying to keep my mind occupied.



Rebootplease said:


> On a serious note, i used to wake up gasping for air bc i was afraid of choking on food i guess in real life and it was manifesting in my dreams.


If this happens often, you could be at risk of sleep apnea.


----------



## Crisigv

Pete Beale said:


> Hiking. Help you lose weight too. I need to get back out into the damn mountains.


I'm too self conscious to do anything physical outside right now. Even going for a walk freaks me out.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I want a nice woman to hold me while I sob like a baby into her bosom, then go out and do normal fun things for the evening. I'm lonely as ****, ffs. 

I don't want to be this miserable, lonely *******. I want to be the guy I was with her during the good times.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> I'm too self conscious to do anything physical outside right now. Even going for a walk freaks me out.


Is that because of your weight? You don't look that big. Even if you were, no one really cares tbh. I went swimming 4 times for the first time in years last year and I was self conscious about my body and horrible tattoo's, but no one gave a **** and there were plenty of massively overweight people who didn't give a ****. No one really cares.

It's a shame you feel that way. I'd be up for dragging you out the house on a hike if you weren't thousands of bloody miles away. lol


----------



## llodell88

i hope today doesn't suck.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This reminds me of my family member that was murdered -






All those painful memories on the night they were murdered and we found out come flooding back.:crying:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

ANX1 said:


> This reminds me of my family member that was murdered -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :crying:


I'm sorry this happened to you mate! :frown2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Pete Beale said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you mate! :frown2:


Thank you for being so kind mate, you are an angel. :crying:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I would but no one seems to care about what I am thinking.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

ANX1 said:


> Thank you for being so kind mate, you are an angel. :crying:


I wish I could bring them back to you mate. It's hard losing loved ones for any reason, but I cannot imagine how hard this must be for you. I can't even listen to that song mate I'll end up crying myself. :crying: I have trouble listening to music now. Even ad's are hard to listen to so I try and mute them.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I would but no one seems to care about what I am thinking.


Sometimes you do have someone who cares about what you think, but it ain't enough and you want someone else to care, but they ain't their. :frown2:


----------



## Rebootplease

CNikki said:


> Trying to keep my mind occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, i used to wake up gasping for air bc i was afraid of choking on food i guess in real life and it was manifesting in my dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> If this happens often, you could be at risk of sleep apnea.
Click to expand...

Yeah its possible...only happenned a couple times a few years ago i think it was anxiety but who knows. Thanks.
Trying to keep your mind occupied? 
I used to have to do that if i was feeling a panic attack come on.


----------



## firestar

Before I got a cat, I never imagined how much time I would spend thinking about his poop. I never had to clean our cat's litter box when I was a kid, and I wasn't the one responsible for taking him to the vet when he got sick. Now that I have my own cat, poop has attained a new significance in my life.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Rebootplease said:


> Yeah its possible...only happenned a couple times a few years ago i think it was anxiety but who knows. Thanks.
> Trying to keep your mind occupied?
> I used to have to do that if i was feeling a panic attack come on.


I get sleep paralysis sometimes and literally feel people touching me, and all sorts. Feels completely real. Freaky ****. :O


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Grand said:


> Hold me now, angel. Rest. Beautiful.
> 
> ~*~


Is this an offer for me to cry into your bosom?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s been ages but I can tell he’s the same, no punches pulled, funny how that goes with people who know or have known you


----------



## Crisigv

Pete Beale said:


> Is that because of your weight? You don't look that big. Even if you were, no one really cares tbh. I went swimming 4 times for the first time in years last year and I was self conscious about my body and horrible tattoo's, but no one gave a **** and there were plenty of massively overweight people who didn't give a ****. No one really cares.
> 
> It's a shame you feel that way. I'd be up for dragging you out the house on a hike if you weren't thousands of bloody miles away. lol


I do still hate my lower body. I'm not obese and well under 200lbs now. But it's going to take a long time to get comfortable. I need to build up my muscles too. I do need someone to drag me out of the house though. But I have no friends.


----------



## Wren611

I guess the reason my mum ignores me when I talk about the possibility of me being on the autistic spectrum is because what I tell her she can't relate back to herself.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> I do still hate my lower body. I'm not obese and well under 200lbs now. But it's going to take a long time to get comfortable. I need to build up my muscles too. I do need someone to drag me out of the house though. But I have no friends.


You gotta join meetup.com to find friends. It's my only option at the mo for myself. Can't for the life of me motivate myself to do **** on my own anymore. I lost 21 lbs last year because I was out with her cycling, swimming, hiking, visiting places everywhere. She was jealous because she lost no weight lol, but it did me the world of good to be out so much with someone. I gotta start attending a lot more of these meetup groups and I think you need to give one a go. Make the first meetup step.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Pete Beale said:


> I wish I could bring them back to you mate. It's hard losing loved ones for any reason, but I cannot imagine how hard this must be for you. I can't even listen to that song mate I'll end up crying myself. :crying: I have trouble listening to music now. Even ad's are hard to listen to so I try and mute them.


Thank you again for your kind words mate.

Sorry to hear that happens to you too.

Some music does that to many people, especially when stressed with life issues.

Just think can get over the feelings of loss, but no.


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> Put off going to sleep a bit, then got shaky and had to consume lots of random food that I could quickly find. I'm so healthy. Guess sleep will have to wait for a bit. I could eat a lot right now but I can't so.
> 
> Bacon cheeseburgers
> pancakes
> dominos chicken and bacon wrap
> other dominos sides
> tomato relish with potato wedges
> chocolate cake with custard
> good spaghetti bolognaise
> that one pizza express pasta dish from years ago
> bombay potatoes
> various noodle dishes
> rhubarb crumble
> lemon yoghurt
> vanilla yoghurt
> muffin (at this point I just wanted to type muffin because I like the word. It's funny and cute. When I was 12/13 or so I created a proboards internet forum for blueberry muffin fans. As far as I know, nobody ever joined. Also not the best flavour now but all muffins will do.)
> 
> I realise I seem high but I am not actually on anything (ever, just weird.)


If you're not vegan, sometimes when I used to need calories but wasn't hungry I would start with a glass of milk or even a shake.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Grand said:


> Lol, well my bosom could hold many tears. =o
> 
> My weird cryptic message; I was wanting someone to hold me. Still having those troubles.
> 
> Affection would be nice. Genuine affection for _me_. I dream.
> 
> I hope you feel better. :squeeze


I feel like ****, thanks. :squeeze

Sobbing in your big ol bitties would probably do wonders for me, and 75% of the male population here, for that matter.


----------



## Zatch

I can't even pretend to appreciate you liking me anymore. You are lonely and I can't help that in the way you want.

You are beautiful and I would never use you. But we cannot be friends like this. I'll talk to you about it eventually... but right now I can hardly look at you.


----------



## Bannedbyhim

I am so tired and my wrists hurt. I can't believe what I'm doing. I hope God is here with me.


----------



## Rebootplease

Bannedbyhim said:


> I am so tired and my wrists hurt. I can't believe what I'm doing. I hope God is here with me.


What r u doing and y do ur wrists hurt?


----------



## Evo1114

Scrub-Zero said:


> That creepy kid is banned? Damn, some good mod justice.


He'll be back. He always comes back.


----------



## Crisigv

Pete Beale said:


> You gotta join meetup.com to find friends. It's my only option at the mo for myself. Can't for the life of me motivate myself to do **** on my own anymore. I lost 21 lbs last year because I was out with her cycling, swimming, hiking, visiting places everywhere. She was jealous because she lost no weight lol, but it did me the world of good to be out so much with someone. I gotta start attending a lot more of these meetup groups and I think you need to give one a go. Make the first meetup step.


Well I went to a meetup with a couple people from here. But I've missed the last couple. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Chevy396

Mia: "Charlie, I want your sperm."
Charlie: "Ok, where do you want it?"


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SolutionX said:


> If you're not vegan, sometimes when I used to need calories but wasn't hungry I would start with a glass of milk or even a shake.


I'm not vegan but I actually don't like drinking milk for some reason weirdly. I went off the taste completely when I was like 6 or something although I will still use it in cereal and put small amounts sometimes with some flavours of tea (though as I got older I started to prefer that black too unless I'm dunking biscuits in it. I don't know I have weird arbitrary rules.)


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not vegan but I actually don't like drinking milk for some reason weirdly. I went off the taste completely when I was like 6 or something although I will still use it in cereal and put small amounts sometimes with some flavours of tea (though as I got older I started to prefer that black too unless I'm dunking biscuits in it. I don't know I have weird arbitrary rules.)


Those coconut oil capsules are good too. When I take them my muscles get all relaxed and I pass out.


----------



## riverbird

WillYouStopDave said:


> At least they have an excuse. I don't understand people who get mean for no reason whatsoever. I can't stand being around people like that. You can be having an awesome day and they just **** all over it for no reason.


Oh yeah, I can't stand being around people like that either. That's how my mother is.


----------



## Zatch

I want to travel by myself some more, farther away from home this time. I don't really care what happens to me. I just want to be happy with people that don't get to see me all the time.

I know there's still a lot to see out there.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> Sometimes you do have someone who cares about what you think, but it ain't enough and you want someone else to care, but they ain't their. :frown2:


Yup.


----------



## Chevy396

Who would have expected coconut and black licorice to smell so good together as a nice manly smell?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Just because I have a sense of humor, it doesn't mean my struggles aren't real. I use humor to hide my pain. It's a coping mechanism.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

funnynihilist said:


> I hate the whole aesthetic of modern life. It's all about doing and pushing.
> The problem is the importance is placed on the doing part and not on having things done well.
> So what we have are a lot of very busy people but very little is actually done RIGHT!
> People literally have zero pride now in what they do, but they are very proud to tell you how "crazy busy" they are!


I feel this way too. I can't really criticize though since I do nothing well myself.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Scrub-Zero said:


> That creepy kid is banned? Damn, some good mod justice.


He gave me the creeps too. Guess he must have harrassed somebody in PM.


----------



## llodell88

Ugh, I need a book to read.

Also you're not a good person if you don't want to date someone with worms in their face.

Not allowed to join the "not shallow club"


----------



## tehuti88

It isn't complete yet but I finally changed my homepage URL, not that it matters, since apparently nobody clicks on such things. (People used to ask me, "Where can I find your writing?" Um...) But anyway, I figure Google Sites probably won't be around much longer, since it now urges one to convert their site to the "new Google Sites" at the top of each page, and such services always seem to go under right after they come out with a "new" version. (Anybody else remember Yahoo! 360? Exactly.) And from what I read about Google Sites's "new" version, it's basically a stripped-down version of the old version, which was never that great in the first place. :roll

HTML formatting there is really clunky and I just noticed that it completely strips out incorrect tags rather than letting you know that they're there. (Blogger points them out in a naggy but effective way.) I _hate_ when things change my formatting without my knowledge. The main reason I am not _converting_ my Google Site to anything. :mum I could never get it to delete draft versions of pages (which it saved automatically but only intermittently), and could never get an answer whether those counted toward site storage. And I never did get the site storage meter, which was supposed to tell me how much space I had left, to work. Was always at 100% available. (Did HTML simply not count toward used space? Who knows. Apparently not anybody at Google.) No amount of questions in the Google help group (nope, no official group, just a bunch of community volunteers, and they kept shutting down these groups or making them nearly impossible to find) ever got an answer, and of course, there's no way to contact Google tech support, unless somebody unfairly reported your site for something. No support services for bugs or glitches whatsoever. Super.

I really miss blog/journal/diary communities, though. Was nice to find likeminded souls way back when. Most of those I was on long ago went defunct. :sigh OpenDiary returned after many absent years, but it's a pay site now (and they don't mention how much it costs or the payment methods accepted, so you know what that means); not worth it. I've visited a few Blogger users with my same interests and whatnot listed, but most haven't been active in years. I guess everybody is hanging out on Facebook.

And of course, I can't post my adult writing _anywhere_ but one site (definitely not Blogger), and that one site is always malfunctioning or changing how they do things, and won't let you include your author's notes OR reply to reviews OR post two drastically different versions of the same story (even as one item), so what's the point...I wish I could just have my own site where anything goes and I can do what I want, but of course not. And nobody would ever visit it, anyway. If you build your own site someplace on the Internet and a tree falls on it, does anybody read what it says...?

/rant

Back to work on my dumb blog, I guess. :serious:


----------



## mt moyt

i wish i had the confidence to try and create a happy atmosphere in real life. I can't get rid of the feeling that me talking or saying anything will give bad vibes or bring people down though, so I don't try. Which i know creates bad vibes anyway, so i guess i should just try.


----------



## funnynihilist

made of 100% genuine plastic for your pleasure


----------



## roxslide

In my last argument with my mom, she said basically that I'm very hot/cold (as a criticism). This is actually true. I've been wondering if this makes me borderline or bipolar or some other disorder lately.

I just get tired or bored of things easily. And I'm also pretty excitable and irritable. But a lot of my interactions, in fact most of my interactions with people are pretty stable. I'm not that impulsive usually unless I'm under extreme duress. Hmm. Idk. 

I recognize that this is an issue for me but I am not sure how I can change this.


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> Before I got a cat, I never imagined how much time I would spend thinking about his poop. I never had to clean our cat's litter box when I was a kid, and I wasn't the one responsible for taking him to the vet when he got sick. Now that I have my own cat, poop has attained a new significance in my life.


Where do you keep the litter box? Does your cat share the litter box with your roommate's cat?


----------



## Zatch

Edit: Nevermind this.


----------



## tea111red

^


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Old high school friends apparently miss me & were discussing me this past weekend. I should go see them, but I’d rather not explain my depression/anxiety over all the years I’ve not been around nor can I relate to their parental adventures


----------



## love is like a dream

they don't make women like this anymore nowadays xD

easily one of top ten, maybe even top 5 most beauty women my eyes have ever seen. her face strong aesthetic


----------



## roxslide

One thing I've always been curious about... is tanning actually a thing in the UK? Like a higher percentage than the US? I think a fair amount of people in Cali are into the fake tan/sunbed thing but I always seem to run into videos of UK people with extreme tans or just normal fake tan tutorials from uk girls (it seems to be cali girls or uk girls almost exclusively). I've never actually met a young person IRL that goes to tanning salons or wears fake tan. If you live in the UK, do you run into people who tan? Or is it just sensationalized online or a misobservation of mine


----------



## WillYouStopDave

roxslide said:


> One thing I've always been curious about... is tanning actually a thing in the UK? Like a higher percentage than the US? I think a fair amount of people in Cali are into the fake tan/sunbed thing but I always seem to run into videos of UK people with extreme tans or just normal fake tan tutorials from uk girls (it seems to be cali girls or uk girls almost exclusively). I've never actually met a young person IRL that goes to tanning salons or wears fake tan. If you live in the UK, do you run into people who tan? Or is it just sensationalized online or a misobservation of mine


 I don't know why people do it at all. Skin cancer scares the hell out of me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Coincidence said:


> they don't make women like this anymore nowadays xD
> 
> easily one of top ten, maybe even top 5 most beauty women my eyes have ever seen. her face strong aesthetic


 Wow! She's aged really well!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> Well I went to a meetup with a couple people from here. But I've missed the last couple. I don't know what to do.


All we can do is keep trying to attend as many meets as possible, and push ourselves outside of our comfort zones. I've missed a couple of meets myself and gone backwards tbh. It's hard when I'm so damn avoidant.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Everything's so ****, I don't know how they got waiting jobs when they just stare and then walk away and have a chat with their co-workers... only one girl was good. The rest of them were just **** and made me feel anxious. Like I put my hand up twice and both blatantly stared at me TWICE and then walked away??? Then I was thinking maybe they don't take orders but saw friggen notepad/pen in back pocket... how the **** did you guys get hired, when I was working I was so attentive.. =.= Only the girl came to me and even watched my water. Then when I got food both are just standing there staring at me???? You had SOOO MUCH WORK to do before, but now you can just stare at me. I was about to swap tables so I was facing the door. .__________.

Why is everything so ****tttttttttttttttt


----------



## Winds

Them: I was just thinking about you and...

Me thinking: No you wasn't, why you lying?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Couple next door aren't going to last. Too much arguing. I'm fed up of listening to it. He's raising his own and someone elses kid, or trying to, and she's probably going to end up with another bloke, and another kid. Sigh


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I want to be taller. But not really tall. I don't like being 5'2. It's not the worst thing but yea.


----------



## love is like a dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wow! She's aged really well!


yes. =) apart from the fact that she's stunning (i mean look at her ), she is so nice.. it's too easy to love/sympathize and defend the beauty lmao.. 
no wonder why he was attracted to her.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Got an appointment to discuss my issues with my local mental health team in late august. Too far away.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

"When you live each day feeling trapped in your head , the need to feel you've actually made contact with someone else is worse than any thirst or hunger.﻿"


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Pete Beale said:


> "When you live each day feeling trapped in your head , the need to feel you've actually made contact with someone else is worse than any thirst or hunger.﻿"


I felt like this my whole life until I met her. Now, being back in this state, is a ****ing nightmare.


----------



## GeomTech

What the heck is with this permaban business? 

Maybe they just got tired, realized that they were becoming addicted to this forum, and decided to leave in style or something. *shrugs*


----------



## CNikki

Just read about the stalker announcement. Funny since I said something about an old experience I had, which I'm well over it now. But I do think I potentially have some who have found out who I am and follow me because of my username. Some of which I've used on other computers and locations that could easily track the information and used it from there. It was stupid on my part. I don't fear that they will hurt me but I do think that because of some of the things I've said that they will be used against me, hence I don't get into full detail when I am feeling in the dumps. I should probably refrain on sharing any experiences further on, too. I have considered on leaving and this being one of those reasons.


----------



## CNikki

GeomTech said:


> What the heck is with this permaban business?
> 
> Maybe they just got tired, realized that they were becoming addicted to this forum, and decided to leave in style or something. *shrugs*


The site doesn't do perm bans on request anymore, apparently. I think many who have been permed were trolls and in some cases openly promoted white supremacy.


----------



## Taaylah

I just called my congressman! It was really nerve racking and I’m shaking but I’m so happy I did it! I also kind of did it as exposure therapy lol.


----------



## scooby

Thinking about where I should put my tattoo.


----------



## BeautyandRage

How sore my body is. I am falling apart and broken.


----------



## discopotato

There are no words to describe how much I hate my dad. I hope he rots in hell for what he's putting my mom through.


----------



## Rebootplease

discopotato said:


> There are no words to describe how much I hate my dad. I hope he rots in hell for what he's putting my mom through.


What is he doing?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

discopotato said:


> There are no words to describe how much I hate my dad. I hope he rots in hell for what he's putting my mom through.


:frown2:


----------



## discopotato

Rebootplease said:


> What is he doing?


Being a douche when she needs him the most.


----------



## SplendidBob

roxslide said:


> One thing I've always been curious about... is tanning actually a thing in the UK? Like a higher percentage than the US? I think a fair amount of people in Cali are into the fake tan/sunbed thing but I always seem to run into videos of UK people with extreme tans or just normal fake tan tutorials from uk girls (it seems to be cali girls or uk girls almost exclusively). I've never actually met a young person IRL that goes to tanning salons or wears fake tan. If you live in the UK, do you run into people who tan? Or is it just sensationalized online or a misobservation of mine


Some do in my gym. Not too many though, but yeh.

Mostly the people I run into with tans are just idiots who actually sunbathe, like, in the actual sun, to get cancer and age prematurely and stuff (****ing weird).


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

discopotato said:


> Being a douche when she needs him the most.


Is your dad mentally ill?

There's a lot of people around here with some pretty ****ed up parents, and they all sound mentally ill. :frown2:


----------



## discopotato

Pete Beale said:


> Is your dad mentally ill?
> 
> There's a lot of people around here with some pretty ****ed up parents, and they all sound mentally ill. :frown2:


Nah, he's just an emotionally abusive drunk


----------



## CNikki

discopotato said:


> Nah, he's just an emotionally abusive drunk


:hug

I can sympathize. Some parents don't see how their behavior affects those around them and it is pretty selfish to keep denying the issue and not think about family like that. If you can, cut that type of toxicity off.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

discopotato said:


> Nah, he's just an emotionally abusive drunk


I hope he sorts his arse out at some point.

My dad used to be like that but hasn't drank for years now and has mellowed out.


----------



## caelle

A warning about stalkers. I can't read it? Why is it there then?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Would be a miracle if someone stalked my arse.


----------



## Rebootplease

Pete Beale said:


> Would be a miracle if someone stalked my arse.


Why didnt you get your mail today pete?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Rebootplease said:


> Why didnt you get your mail today pete?


:O


----------



## roxslide

splendidbob said:


> Some do in my gym. Not too many though, but yeh.
> 
> Mostly the people I run into with tans are just idiots who actually sunbathe, like, in the actual sun, to get cancer and age prematurely and stuff (****ing weird).


Thanks. Just curious I guess


----------



## CNikki

Today has been three months. Was thinking about that last night when trying to remember if the date was yesterday and I forgot or it would be the following day. I've accepted the fact that he's gone and lived a relatively long life, but I truly regret the way things went down in order to have him stop his suffering. After sixteen years of him showing nothing but loyalty and being at my bedside from primary all the way up to high school, especially during some traumatic and life altering experiences, that's how he was repaid - a slow and agonizing death (ultimately put to sleep, but I was watching him closely in his remaining days and thought at some points he would pass at home.)

I really would strongly advise for pet owners to have their beloved euthanized soon after realizing that there aren't any more options. Don't wait until they are so frail, on the verge of death but somehow still living, them thinking that by staying alive it will not have them suffer not far off, maybe not even knowing what's happening to them, all because 'you can't let them go.' Pets are too pure to go through that type of torture.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Rebootplease

What...?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

roxslide said:


> One thing I've always been curious about... is tanning actually a thing in the UK? Like a higher percentage than the US? I think a fair amount of people in Cali are into the fake tan/sunbed thing but I always seem to run into videos of UK people with extreme tans or just normal fake tan tutorials from uk girls (it seems to be cali girls or uk girls almost exclusively). I've never actually met a young person IRL that goes to tanning salons or wears fake tan. If you live in the UK, do you run into people who tan? Or is it just sensationalized online or a misobservation of mine


My mum was always really big on tanning (not so much these days but when younger,) but she seemed to have some kind of complex about it and always wanted be tan because she thought pale skin was unattractive. She would sunbathe though, not use fake tan since she tans fairly easily for a white person and could get quite dark. I've always been very pale so when I pointed that out once she was like 'it's different though because you're a nice shade of pale' or some crap lol. She works with a lot of people of other racial backgrounds who want to be be paler or stay out of the sun to not get too much darker, and she's commented before on how insane she thinks that is.

In general though it's not something I've noticed that often as an adult. Seemed more popular among certain groups of people as a teenager.


----------



## Rebootplease

SamanthaStrange said:


> @Rebootplease
> 
> What...?


What what?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Rebootplease said:


> What what?


You quoted me and then deleted it before I got to read it.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Where do you keep the litter box? Does your cat share the litter box with your roommate's cat?


The litter box is in my room. My roommate's cat doesn't use it as much because it's a covered litter box with a swinging door (hers is covered, but it doesn't have a door).

There are so many different types of litter boxes. I didn't realize that when I got a cat. My parents always used the regular, open air litter pans. But you can buy other types, too - covered, top entry, self-cleaning. The covered one has been working pretty well so far, but I'm going to try switching my cat to a top entry type.


----------



## Rebootplease

SamanthaStrange said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> What what?
> 
> 
> 
> You quoted me and then deleted it before I got to read it.
Click to expand...

It was the hot super soaker girls is all.


----------



## Omni-slash

I try to be nicer to people..


----------



## Memories of Silence

caelle said:


> A warning about stalkers. I can't read it? Why is it there then?


There must be a glitch with the announcements. Some people can see it, but some can't.


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> Today has been three months. Was thinking about that last night when trying to remember if the date was yesterday and I forgot or it would be the following day. I've accepted the fact that he's gone and lived a relatively long life, but I truly regret the way things went down in order to have him stop his suffering. After sixteen years of him showing nothing but loyalty and being at my bedside from primary all the way up to high school, especially during some traumatic and life altering experiences, that's how he was repaid - a slow and agonizing death (ultimately put to sleep, but I was watching him closely in his remaining days and thought at some points he would pass at home.)
> 
> I really would strongly advise for pet owners to have their beloved euthanized soon after realizing that there aren't any more options. Don't wait until they are so frail, on the verge of death but somehow still living, them thinking that by staying alive it will not have them suffer not far off, maybe not even knowing what's happening to them, all because 'you can't let them go.' Pets are too pure to go through that type of torture.


Yes...euthanasia is a gift we can't give ourselves, but should be utilized to prevent suffering of our beloved animals.


----------



## Zatch

Well that blows. I don't know what happened to my guy. Gonna miss him.

Also just realized all the ketchup I thought I grabbed were hot sauce packets. ****ing ruined.


----------



## GeomTech

Zatch said:


> Well that blows. I don't know what happened to my guy. Gonna miss him.


Same, dude. Same. *sigh*


----------



## tehuti88

Silent Memory said:


> There must be a glitch with the announcements. Some people can see it, but some can't.


 !


----------



## Wanderlust26

Great. The guys are gonna crash here again. UGH!


----------



## Memories of Silence

tehuti88 said:


> !


It's okay. It's charging now.  It got to 3%.


----------



## GeomTech

*Furrows brow* 

I sense some fishy business here.... again. 

Something spooky is definitely going on behind the scenes here.... and I want to get to the bottom of it.

Idk... It's likely that I'm simply paranoid. But I'm not taking my eyes off of this just yet...


----------



## greentea33

I hate this time of the year.


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> One thing I've always been curious about... is tanning actually a thing in the UK? Like a higher percentage than the US? I think a fair amount of people in Cali are into the fake tan/sunbed thing but I always seem to run into videos of UK people with extreme tans or just normal fake tan tutorials from uk girls (it seems to be cali girls or uk girls almost exclusively). I've never actually met a young person IRL that goes to tanning salons or wears fake tan. If you live in the UK, do you run into people who tan? Or is it just sensationalized online or a misobservation of mine


I noticed on some British shows (reality TVish) that all the women have either fake blonde hair or black hair (many dyed). Almost no one has the most common hair color- brown. And like you said, lots of dark tans that you know is impossible to get naturally in the UK.


----------



## Suchness

I'm thinking how nice it would be to be pain free. You know, just take the adrenal fatigue away and I'll deal with the anxiety just fine.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Everyday is a copy of yesterday which is a copy of tomorrow which is a copy of today, everyday is the same and nothing changes.


----------



## Crisigv

I want to see how other people see me. I want to know why they're looking at me like I'm a one-eyed alien.


----------



## harrison

Talking to these Indonesian ladies is very good for me. Apart from the obvious they understand unusual behaviour - if you talk about strange dreams you've had they'll just tell you about one of theirs. 

The spirit world is considered very real in places like Thailand - and Bali. It's not something I ever acccpted before but I'm slightly more open to it now.


----------



## SofaKing

I just need to outlast my parents.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> I noticed on some British shows (reality TVish) that all the women have either fake blonde hair or black hair (many dyed). Almost no one has the most common hair color- brown. And like you said, lots of dark tans that you know is impossible to get naturally in the UK.


It is possible for some people during the summer, like my mum but mostly they would be fake.


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> The litter box is in my room. My roommate's cat doesn't use it as much because it's a covered litter box with a swinging door (hers is covered, but it doesn't have a door).
> 
> There are so many different types of litter boxes. I didn't realize that when I got a cat. My parents always used the regular, open air litter pans. But you can buy other types, too - covered, top entry, self-cleaning. The covered one has been working pretty well so far, but I'm going to try switching my cat to a top entry type.


When I had a cat and the roommate had one as well, we had separate litter boxes. And we'd feed them separately. Was kind of strange.

The main problem with litter boxes, I find is the tracking of litter everywhere. It's particularly bad because cats get sort of hyper after they use the litter box and run out like a nutcase getting the litter all over the place.

I was considering getting a litter box like this once I get a cat. That way the litter will come off their paws as they walk upstairs to leave the litter box. Whether that will actually work or not, I don't know.

https://www.wayfair.com/pet/pdp/archie-oscar-gamma-litter-box-enclosure-aosc1614.html?piid=31178578










This one also looks interesting:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004E8M7P...YW&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it#customerReviews


----------



## Chevy396

CNikki said:


> Just read about the stalker announcement. Funny since I said something about an old experience I had, which I'm well over it now. But I do think I potentially have some who have found out who I am and follow me because of my username. Some of which I've used on other computers and locations that could easily track the information and used it from there. It was stupid on my part. I don't fear that they will hurt me but I do think that because of some of the things I've said that they will be used against me, hence I don't get into full detail when I am feeling in the dumps. I should probably refrain on sharing any experiences further on, too. I have considered on leaving and this being one of those reasons.


Should at least use a different name and email on here than everywhere else.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> I just need to outlast my parents.


And beyond...


----------



## Zatch

Harry Bosch!!!


----------



## roxslide

@Persephone The Dread @komorikun

Thanks for your responses. The impression I'm getting is that it was maybe a thing that went out of style and possibly only negligiby more common than the US I think. There are definitely some areas here where I'd probably run into it more often... like Jersey lol

Hopefully I will get to see for myself one day. I had a connection through London like 2 years ago and spent a couple hours in the airport.. that's the only experience I've had which is nothing lol


----------



## SofaKing

For who?


Crisigv said:


> And beyond...


----------



## roxslide

Been stress eating like crazy the last two days. Money issues, school issues, issues with my mom and also work. Also still not sure what is up with dad. At least my roommates sisters wedding is over but I also get nervous every holiday hoping my roommates won't invite people over or have a party. Tried to go to the gym after work to exercise the stress out but they closed early for the 4th so I went to a drive through and now my stomach hurts


----------



## love is like a dream

yes



Coincidence said:


>


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

komorikun said:


> When I had a cat and the roommate had one as well, we had separate litter boxes. And we'd feed them separately. Was kind of strange.
> 
> The main problem with litter boxes, I find is the tracking of litter everywhere. It's particularly bad because cats get sort of hyper after they use the litter box and run out like a nutcase getting the litter all over the place.
> 
> I was considering getting a litter box like this once I get a cat. That way the litter will come off their paws as they walk upstairs to leave the litter box. Whether that will actually work or not, I don't know.
> 
> https://www.wayfair.com/pet/pdp/archie-oscar-gamma-litter-box-enclosure-aosc1614.html?piid=31178578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one also looks interesting:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004E8M7P...YW&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it#customerReviews


Litter mats could be an option, provided you haven't fully considered it and/or haven't had a bad experience with one.


----------



## Cranes in the Sky

Looking forward to going to the beach with a friend next Wednesday. We haven't hung out much since school and work has gotten in the way. Happy we get to catch up and momentarily forget about our stress and depression. Just have to get through this seven day work stretch.


----------



## mt moyt

banned users can post blogs? just curious since a user with a requested ban just posted a blog


----------



## tehuti88

Two different people invited me to join a private sub on Reddit. To the second one I replied, sure. Click the sub link and I need to be invited to join?--so, I guess those two invites weren't official?--and apparently, neither user informed the mods to officially invite me? :| Feeling rather dumb since nobody offered any further clarification, I messaged the mods to say hi, so-&-so and so-&-so invited me to join...? That was over 24hrs ago. No reply so far and the sub is still restricted from me.

Feeling even dumber, now.

I'll try to be patient enough to give it two more days (even though I shouldn't have to) and then reply again to that second user to say, well I messaged the mods three days ago but haven't heard back, so I guess either they're really busy or I didn't make the cut. (And I'll have to refrain from adding a sulky, "Thanks anyway.")

I hate having to do passive-aggressive stuff like this but I have no clue how else to react. :/

...

This vaguely reminds me of when I was in the hospital and the doctor said he wanted me to switch from clear liquids to full liquids and order something from that menu, and I reluctantly said okay, and he left and I called the kitchen and made an order from the full-liquids menu, and the person on the other end said oh sorry, but according to our records you're on the clear liquids diet and you'll need to ask the doctor to switch you to full liquids, first. I felt equally stupid then, too. :roll


----------



## Memories of Silence

mt moyt said:


> banned users can post blogs? just curious since a user with a requested ban just posted a blog


The ban was from when user requested bans were still allowed, but the user isn't banned anymore. They either changed their custom member title to "User Requested Ban" or it stayed like it after the ban was reversed. I have changed it back to "SAS Member."


----------



## mt moyt

Silent Memory said:


> The ban was from when user requested bans were still allowed, but the user isn't banned anymore. They either changed their custom member title to "User Requested Ban" or it stayed like it after the ban was reversed. I have changed it back to "SAS Member.'


Ohh ok thanks! i thought maybe issues were still coming up since the 3 day data wipe


----------



## Zatch

The world baby. Go play.


----------



## Cascades

harrison said:


> Talking to these Indonesian ladies is very good for me. Apart from the obvious they understand unusual behaviour - if you talk about strange dreams you've had they'll just tell you about one of theirs.
> 
> The spirit world is considered very real in places like Thailand - and Bali. It's not something I ever acccpted before but I'm slightly more open to it now.


Your post reminded me of when I went to Bali and I walked to the beach in the late afternoon. Everyone was happy, people were selling things, tourists were soaking up the sun and about 15/20 metres behind me, next to our hotel I realized they were burning dead bodies. Just out in the open.. it was so strange. I also remember these flowers in a paper bowl or something of the sort. They used to light them and they were left everywhere in the streets.


----------



## Cascades

I just cannot comprehend why the country is in such a huff over a plastic bag ban. If taking away plastic bags is your biggest concern right now, you should be grateful for everything you have and can do in this country. Least we don't have to walk 10 kilometres to fill up a container so we can drink water. I don't understand why it's so hard to bring a box or a reusable bag with you. How is that hard?! Selfish humans. Forget plastic bags ending up in the stomachs of ocean animals, lets all huff and puff and act like it's the end of the world because it inconveniences you just a little. **** the environment and **** the animals, right?


----------



## Suchness

Cascades said:


> I just cannot comprehend why the country is in such a huff over a plastic bag ban. If taking away plastic bags is your biggest concern right now, you should be grateful for everything you have and can do in this country. Least we don't have to walk 10 kilometres to fill up a container so we can drink water. I don't understand why it's so hard to bring a box or a reusable bag with you. How is that hard?! Selfish humans. Forget plastic bags ending up in the stomachs of ocean animals, lets all huff and puff and act like it's the end of the world because it inconveniences you just a little. **** the environment and **** the animals, right?


I havnt kept up with the news but Ive noticed that stores either dont have them anymore or charge for them now. Ive been carrying a reusable bag for years and now I dont feel like I stand out as much.


----------



## Cascades

Suchness said:


> I havnt kept up with the news but Ive noticed that stores either dont have them anymore or charge for them now. Ive been carrying a reusable bag for years and now I dont feel like I stand out as much.


But you will. For a while at least. Nobody can put two and two together. Humans put a man on the moon, a car in space and people still don't know how to take an item from a store home without a plastic bag. Jesus christ...


----------



## Blue Dino

Cascades said:


> I just cannot comprehend why the country is in such a huff over a plastic bag ban.


It was the same backlash where I am when plastic bags and styrofoam containers were banned years ago.


----------



## mt moyt

people dont like change


----------



## Ai

Just saw the global announcement about stalkers.


----------



## AussiePea

Nobody cares or wants to see your blurry low light fireworks videos.


----------



## AussiePea

Ai said:


> Just saw the global announcement about stalkers.





> AussiePea, you do not have permission to access this page.


When I try to read that announcement, hmm.


----------



## roxslide

think I'll wear a toned down version of this to work tomorrow. That will be it for my 4th of July festivities though lol I have so much homework hahahahaaaahhh........

i was originally going to do red eyeliner on one eye and blue on the other but I think I threw my navy blue eyeliner away sigh

maybe I'll do it with eyeshadow instead like this:










hmm


----------



## MadnessVertigo

roxslide said:


> think I'll wear a toned down version of this to work tomorrow. That will be it for my 4th of July festivities though lol I have so much homework hahahahaaaahhh........
> 
> i was originally going to do red eyeliner on one eye and blue on the other but I think I threw my navy blue eyeliner away sigh
> 
> maybe I'll do it with eyeshadow instead like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm


Why not just go red white and blue face paint.


----------



## firestar

@komorikun They didn't use each other's litterboxes and eat each other's food? Part of the reason I switched - and I know this is petty - is that my roommate's cat preferred my cat's litter box over hers, so she would use it all the time. I owned one cat but I was cleaning up after two, and there was no way to stop it.

There's a ton of information about how to stop cats from getting litter everywhere, but I haven't found one that works really well yet.



Arthur Pendragon said:


> Litter mats could be an option, provided you haven't fully considered it and/or haven't had a bad experience with one.


I have a litter mat with a bath mat on top for extra stickiness. It works okay.

I got the top entry litter box for a slightly different reason (he was leaving his litter box too quickly, before he was entirely finished, and I was finding little "presents"), but it's supposed to help with litter as well.


----------



## Kevin001

AussiePea said:


> When I try to read that announcement, hmm.


Go to the board and feedback sub section or guideline section and click the link wouldn't work for me in any other section :stu


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Cascades said:


> I just cannot comprehend why the country is in such a huff over a plastic bag ban.


 Australia.


----------



## funnynihilist

Humans really need to slow the **** down!


----------



## Chevy396

CNikki said:


> I don't believe I can be searched on here by email. Email has a different name anyway. I did create this username after using it maybe twice before - one of them I'm not even sure if the account or site exists any longer since it's been years. But you're right. I went with similar patterns if not the name itself which I don't think is too hard to find if one is tech savvy. Plus the computers I've accessed while logging on has moderation and some people within that department I've acknowledged for both good and bad reasons picked up on it. Bit of a tight-knit community, so one would get the picture.


If you use Tapatalk people can search for you using your email. I think that's all.


----------



## discopotato

CNikki said:


> :hug
> 
> I can sympathize. Some parents don't see how their behavior affects those around them and it is pretty selfish to keep denying the issue and not think about family like that. If you can, cut that type of toxicity off.


Thank you. That's true, its hard to find my own place so unfortunately I still live with him which makes it difficult to avoid his toxic personality. If it weren't for my living situation and him still being married to my mom, I would have cut him out of my life years ago.



Pete Beale said:


> I hope he sorts his arse out at some point.
> 
> My dad used to be like that but hasn't drank for years now and has mellowed out.


Great! I'm glad he's better now  my dad is a douche even when he isn't drinking so he would have to change his entire personality in order for me to have some type of relationship with him :b


----------



## scintilla

To self:
Suck it up
Tough luck
Get used to it
Nobody cares


----------



## Chevy396

Machinehead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

****in’ Duolingo update reset/reorganized things so half my progress in Spanish is gone, I hate when they do that even if it’s for a good reason


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was the only one other than four other people that wore a fourth of July shirt for work. No one got sent home. How would they expect to send all the employees home anyways? I knew they wouldn't take it seriously. But I didn't want to risk getting sent home all week. I had to spend 10 dollars in gas money just to go get the shirt. I deserve a refund.


----------



## girlyone1

roxslide said:


> think I'll wear a toned down version of this to work tomorrow. That will be it for my 4th of July festivities though lol I have so much homework hahahahaaaahhh........
> 
> i was originally going to do red eyeliner on one eye and blue on the other but I think I threw my navy blue eyeliner away sigh
> 
> maybe I'll do it with eyeshadow instead like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm


The first one is really pretty.


----------



## momentsunset

It won't let me make a thread here for some reason which was what I had originally planned, so I thought I'd just ask this here if anyone reads this.

I'm thinking about how I'm terrible at detecting when someone is lying. Anyone else struggle with being able to tell if someone is lying? I still expect people to be saying the truth when they're talking and get in the habit of not questioning their words. Then later on their actions tell me the truth and I'm like "****, I'm so naive for believing them." I feel like I may need to just think of everyone as liars until they prove they aren't but not sure if that's a healthy way to be thinking.


----------



## CNikki

Was hoping to have a chance to see if fireworks would go off tonight. It looks like it's getting ready to rain. :|


----------



## SofaKing

Contemplating a life on the road in an RV...I think I'm done with my conventional career.


----------



## cubsfandave

SofaKing said:


> Contemplating a life on the road in an RV...I think I'm done with my conventional career.


I was considering something like that, but I question whether it would help me in any way. Sure, you get to see a lot of different locations and get out more, but you are still doing it by yourself.


----------



## SofaKing

Yes...this is my personal monumental challenge. I'd like to find a willing partner, but realize I may be dooming myself to being alone. Of course, there's a slight chance it'll be liberating too.


cubsfandave said:


> I was considering something like that, but I question whether it would help me in any way. Sure, you get to see a lot of different locations and get out more, but you are still doing it by yourself.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> Yes...this is my personal monumental challenge. I'd like to find a willing partner, but realize I may be dooming myself to being alone. Of course, there's a slight chance it'll be liberating too.


It would be awesome, but I'd need a partner to do it with. Can't escape the craving, longing for good company I'm afraid. :frown2:


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> It would be awesome, but I'd need a partner to do it with. Can't escape the craving, longing for good company I'm afraid. :frown2:


Well, I've had to experience doing things alone...and it can suck not being able to share the experience with someone. This is a pattern that I do need to break. Companionship is a two way street that I can't guarantee I'll always have and something I shouldn't continue to let hamper my ability to fully embrace life and the possible joys. Easier said, than done, but it simply must be accomplished. Would I turn down a willing partner that wants to join me? Nope, lol, but if I can do this, then I think it'll make me healthier in so many other ways.

And while SA still stands in my way, there's many other people to encounter along the way.

I'll consider doing this as a travel vlog/blog and certainly do my best to feel like I'm not alone by garnering the reactions and support of others.

Do I know if this will work? Heck no...but I know what'll happen if I don't change something.


----------



## tea111red

Me in my mind when seeing these firefighters:










:um :hide

lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> Well, I've had to experience doing things alone...and it can suck not being able to share the experience with someone. This is a pattern that I do need to break. Companionship is a two way street that I can't guarantee I'll always have and something I shouldn't continue to let hamper my ability to fully embrace life and the possible joys. Easier said, than done, but it simply must be accomplished. Would I turn down a willing partner that wants to join me? Nope, lol, but if I can do this, then I think it'll make me healthier in so many other ways.
> 
> And while SA still stands in my way, there's many other people to encounter along the way.
> 
> I'll consider doing this as a travel vlog/blog and certainly do my best to feel like I'm not alone by garnering the reactions and support of others.
> 
> Do I know if this will work? Heck no...but I know what'll happen if I don't change something.


It could be very character building and you might meet someone on your travels. I'm interested to see how you get on if you do go ahead with something like this. :smile2:


----------



## cubsfandave

Yeah, I would follow your blog for sure. It would be interesting to see if you meet more people by just be outside more often.


----------



## SplendidBob

Where is this global announcement about stalkers? I keep hearing people reference it but can't find it.


----------



## komorikun

splendidbob said:


> Where is this global announcement about stalkers? I keep hearing people reference it but can't find it.


Click on a sub-forum.


----------



## greentea33

Ugh. Neighbors are starting to light off fireworks already.


Im going to have to go out and threaten them.


----------



## CNikki

SofaKing said:


> Well, I've had to experience doing things alone...and it can suck not being able to share the experience with someone. This is a pattern that I do need to break. Companionship is a two way street that I can't guarantee I'll always have and something I shouldn't continue to let hamper my ability to fully embrace life and the possible joys. Easier said, than done, but it simply must be accomplished. Would I turn down a willing partner that wants to join me? Nope, lol, but if I can do this, then I think it'll make me healthier in so many other ways.
> 
> And while SA still stands in my way, there's many other people to encounter along the way.
> 
> I'll consider doing this as a travel vlog/blog and certainly do my best to feel like I'm not alone by garnering the reactions and support of others.
> 
> Do I know if this will work? Heck no...but I know what'll happen if I don't change something.


I wish you the best of luck in what ever you decide on doing. Sounds like you really need it.


----------



## SofaKing

Thanks! I guess I do "need" it considering the worse alternatives that also keep creeping into my head.

At this point, I have more to gain and nothing to lose.


CNikki said:


> I wish you the best of luck in what ever you decide on doing. Sounds like you really need it.


----------



## girlyone1

Love


----------



## Zatch

I don't know what any of them want, holy crap. I get comfortable with one thing and then there's another.

It's like decoding hieroglyphs blindfolded. I am a _clueless person_. Be direct, bash me in the head with it!


----------



## CNikki

SofaKing said:


> Thanks! I guess I do "need" it considering the worse alternatives that also keep creeping into my head.
> 
> At this point, I have more to gain and nothing to lose.


I understand. If I didn't have what little I can't afford to lose I'd probably end up doing something similar. It's suffocating so I see where you're coming from with it.


----------



## Ai

Looking for a sturdy, reliable case for my new phone is stressing me the **** out, man...



AussiePea said:


> Ai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw the global announcement about stalkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AussiePea, you do not have permission to access this page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I try to read that announcement, hmm.
Click to expand...


----------



## MadnessVertigo

I don't think I could get stalked even if I tried.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

MadnessVertigo said:


> I don't think I could get stalked even if I tried.


Only stalks I'll ever get are in my veg on my sunday roast dinner.


----------



## roxslide

Happy 4th fellow ameri****s

_Staff edit - A YouTube link was removed._


----------



## komorikun

Double-yoke!!


----------



## Memories of Silence

YouTube links that have been posted on SAS today by two different members have been linking to websites that try to download files to computers which contain Malware.

Please be careful if you open any links.


----------



## SplendidBob

komorikun said:


> Click on a sub-forum.


Ah, thanks, weird I didn't spot it .


----------



## greentea33

You would think all of these huge fireworks would be illegal. I know they were when I was growing up anyways.

Do people light off these monster fireworks in cities?


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

How weird it is to be staring at this forum again, my isolation was pretty long this time. haha


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Two different people invited me to join a private sub on Reddit. To the second one I replied, sure. Click the sub link and I need to be invited to join?--so, I guess those two invites weren't official?--and apparently, neither user informed the mods to officially invite me? :| Feeling rather dumb since nobody offered any further clarification, I messaged the mods to say hi, so-&-so and so-&-so invited me to join...? That was over 24hrs ago. No reply so far and the sub is still restricted from me.
> 
> Feeling even dumber, now.
> 
> I'll try to be patient enough to give it two more days (even though I shouldn't have to) and then reply again to that second user to say, well I messaged the mods three days ago but haven't heard back, so I guess either they're really busy or I didn't make the cut. (And I'll have to refrain from adding a sulky, "Thanks anyway.")
> 
> I hate having to do passive-aggressive stuff like this but I have no clue how else to react. :/


Two days ago, now... -_-


----------



## MadnessVertigo

tehuti88 said:


> Two days ago, now... :/


Why not just message the people who invited you and say "how do I join? I tried messaging the mods but no reply"


----------



## tehuti88

MadnessVertigo said:


> Why not just message the people who invited you and say "how do I join? I tried messaging the mods but no reply"


I figured I'd give them three days before hinting that apparently nobody's letting me in...I didn't want to sound stupid and desperate like I usually do. ;_;


----------



## roxslide

Silent Memory said:


> YouTube links that have been posted on SAS today by two different members have been linking to websites that try to download files to computers which contain Malware.
> 
> Please be careful if you open any links.


Is that why my post was deleted? What's up with the youtube thing? it was a link to the song "united states of whatever". I saw this happen to another user's post too though.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

tehuti88 said:


> MadnessVertigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just message the people who invited you and say "how do I join? I tried messaging the mods but no reply"
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'd give them three days before hinting that apparently nobody's letting me in...I didn't want to sound stupid and desperate like I usually do. ;_;
Click to expand...

Eh just ask and if they don't help then **** em. They were the ones that invited you. I'm sure it's nothing personal.


----------



## Memories of Silence

roxslide said:


> Is that why my post was deleted? What's up with the youtube thing? it was a link to the song "united states of whatever", I saw this happen to another user's post too though.


I probably should have edited it instead of deleting it. Sorry. I don't know why it happened, but I thought it could have something to do with video embedding not working properly.


----------



## roxslide

Silent Memory said:


> I probably should have edited it instead of deleting it. Sorry. I don't know why it happened, but I thought it could have something to do with video embedding not working properly.


Nah no worries it was a meaningless post. Just more curious what's going on. I saw it happen to someone earlier but figured it was a one off thing so I proceeded with posting it but apparently not.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s weird how in the best take of that song I filmed I was trembling for parts of it


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Zatch

Weird porn.


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


>


saaaaaaame


----------



## llodell88

bad day, bad night


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I hope I can finish it today. It's taking much longer than I expected.


----------



## Blue Dino

3 parks within a 1 mile radius of where I live. Now illegal fireworks are being shot constantly from all of these parks.


----------



## Zatch

She liked my pic after all that crap? I might be reading too much into it, but it had to be the smallest thing that makes me feel like a douchebag.

She has a kid now and we haven't talked in months. I don't know where to begin. It is sad.


----------



## tehuti88

Should be working on my blog but I just discovered podcasts. Never knew exactly how these work or where people listen to them. (Usually I just turn on the Within Temptation music station at this time of night and let it play similar songs for a while. Was shocked to learn there were three bonus tracks on a special edition of _The Unforgiving_ and I couldn't figure out where to find the CD. So I got the MP3 version instead, haven't tried it on my player yet...) These things are free? They just sit around, free for a while, and you listen to them?

Am trying out a true crime one right now, I think I've actually heard of it before, _Sword & Scale_. Some guy who "snapped" and killed his son and tried to kill his other kids and himself but claims he can't remember. Sleepwalking defense. Could maybe be half as long if a lot of unnecessary narration (the personal anecdote at the start was kind of silly) and music was cut. I keep mentally urging them to get to the point or summarize. (Took them 54min. to get to the sleepwalking defense...) And some of the court testimony is difficult to understand, could use subtitles.

I must be too used to all the editing on TV. :/ I've never been much of a spoken-word listener, either...I notice that when people read to me I get irked, which is odd since I'd love reading to others if I had the chance.

...

Eh, my mind is wandering. :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> I bought this album 9-10 years ago when i was 13. Now I'm sitting here with my 6 month old listening to this. Man, time flies by.﻿


Well I bought this album 12-13 years ago, when I was 14/15. I'm still mentally that age. (Though their comment is 2 years old now.)

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=avOWoocql7c

Intending to burn, pretending to fight it
Everyone learns faster on fire
Things took a turn, lost all desire
You live and you burn
You live and...

Like hell, we are anxiously waiting
Like hell burning silently strong
Somehow we fell down by the wayside
And somehow this hell is home


----------



## girlyone1

Feel like I should tell him how I really feel right now, but feel like I'll be wasting my breath.


----------



## girlyone1

I miss Blackhorse


----------



## tehuti88

Well for crying out loud. The podcast ended with them still theorizing about the guy sleepwalking and no verdict or anything was given. Just, BAM, silence, that's it. :/

I do not believe I will be giving _Sword & Scale_ another listen any time soon. Could've been working on my blog, or listening to Within Temptation.


----------



## tehuti88

...Well for crying out loud...I was wrong. Turns out it stopped just two minutes shy of the ending (it had stopped a couple of times earlier when I was on SAS, something here must be interfering with it), and there was indeed a verdict.

My bad. :/

I still say they could've made it a lot shorter, though.


----------



## roxslide

Man I am just really anxious about a lot of stuff lately so I have been posting here like crazy to distract myself. Sorry if it's annoying. 

I need to chill out and take a few steps back. And also deal with my **** blegh


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## PandaBearx

I really need to job search. I'm contemplating putting my 2 weeks in before I'm hired somewhere else...just to kinda get out of where I am and give me the motivation to look somewhere else. Getting hired isn't what I'm worried about. I have customers (managers and bosses) offer me jobs where I currently work...so I'm not too scared about that, it's just no more retail for me. It had it's ups and downs, but mainly I'm bored of it and I think one year is enough for me. 

For my short-term goal I think I want to aim either for a receptionist position, or working at a restaurant. While the office job seems better....-it's mainly that I'm still young-ish and want to be around a similar crowd that makes me feel conflicted about that. As introverted as I am, I enjoy a fast pace environment and dealing with people. Not that an office job doesn't have that it's just a different atmosphere, but maybe different is good? Who knows...


----------



## Zatch

Not sure why you added me. I _really_ don't like you based on that melodramatic meltdown you had, and I'm pretty sure you know that.

... I used to have them too, so I can relate. I'll give it a fair chance.


----------



## Chevy396

There are no more true indicas around anymore, at least not in Colorado. There are still a few pure sativas around, but never pure indicas like Afghani. Everything is a hybrid now to save on seed licensing costs. Perhaps I will have to grow some myself.

Northern Lights #1 was a pure Afghani mother and nothing else. Northern Lights #5 (what is usually sold now as Northern Lights) is about half Afghani and half Thai (as in the old Thai sticks from Veitnam). It is intense enough I now consider it a sativa.


----------



## SofaKing

Humanity is really ticking me off...I think the universe is clearly telling me to die or become quite satisfied with living the rest of my life void of human contact.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Humanity is really ticking me off...I think the universe is clearly telling me to die or become quite satisfied with living the rest of my life void of human contact.


That's pretty much every day for me. Let's move to Antarctica.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Everything is temporary, apart from this god damn depression and anhedonia.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> That's pretty much every day for me. Let's move to Antarctica.


You should get on this RV/log cabin idea with him, before I do! :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ Yeah, the only constant in my life is misery.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I want to go to the Woodhall Spa to the outdoor swimming pool with her, watch a film in the Kinema in the Woods, then have a midnight BBQ with Rose on me knee. Miss doing those things so much! :crying:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Yeah, the only constant in my life is misery.


:frown2:


----------



## CNikki

Regretting some things that were said last night.


----------



## Crisigv

Pete Beale said:


> You should get on this RV/log cabin idea with him, before I do! :b


Yeah, at least we wouldn't have to see the same people twice.


----------



## Wren611

The place I live in looked nicer and was obviously treated better 50-60 years ago, even 40 years ago, than today.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ffs Holloway has been pulled from this weekends UFC card. I don't even watch UFC anymore I'm so ****ing depressed, but was going to attempt to enjoy this fight. Sigh


----------



## scintilla

i wont share these thoughts because theyre terrible and i don't want to trigger anybody
i wish i didn't think about these things. it's like an itch that wants to be scratched


----------



## Chevy396

I feel like my generation (Generation X) were the most influential generation when it came to drug war reform, which is starting to play out now in our children's generation.

The hippies were the first to get high and defy the law, but we were the first to say **** you to the government and actually get away with it. A ton of us became casualties of war obviously, but in the end Oklahoma legalized weed.

Respect hippies.


----------



## scooby

I guess this is actually it.


----------



## Chevy396

I can't seem to get high today.


----------



## Chevy396

I want to fly first class on an airplane pretty badly. I love flying, even if it's coach.


----------



## llodell88

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/02/...tml?rref=collection/sectioncollection/science

25% of teenage girls self harm and here i am feeling like a freak for lightly scraping my arm when i was kid, probably a lot of is just copy-cat behavior, maybe even curiousity, cries for attention, not saying anything wrong with that, people cry for attention to get people to stop hurting them, a lot of people look disdainfully on people who do stuff for attention, which is sad, but then you have people who experience deep emotional pain, who probably doing more than lightly scraping themselves to block out their emotional pain, probably those people who do it into their 20s and beyond, which honestly i don't think the cutting is such a big deal, unless it's so bad you end up the ER, also bad becauses it causes people to treat you differently.

Anyway it's interesting, 25%, I thought it would less than 10%, sad, but on the other hand it's nice to see I'm no an "anomaly" like the article says.


----------



## SofaKing

scintilla said:


> i wont share these thoughts because theyre terrible and i don't want to trigger anybody
> i wish i didn't think about these things. it's like an itch that wants to be scratched


Oh man, I'm itching like crazy! I'm tired of contemplating the future and making all these risky decisions.


----------



## SofaKing

SolutionX said:


> I want to fly first class on an airplane pretty badly. I love flying, even if it's coach.


It's not what it once was...only international business/first is a worthy experience.


----------



## BeautyandRage

My car SUCKS! Making all these noises. Bleh


----------



## Taaylah

Can’t tell if I truly suck at eyeshadow or I just have a ****ty palette. I guess I’ll have to buy a nicer one to find out (but I probably do suck. What’s a cut crease help).


----------



## love is like a dream

i can't imagine carrying strange objects inside my body/under my skin just to appear more appealing. fking bloody sociopaths.


----------



## Zatch

Elderly woman came in looking like a fashionista. Gray main, black scarf, light pink slippers. Very well complimented by her hair and her attitude is jazzy. A blessing on the eyes.

Lent her the compliment and she said I have good taste. Really makes me want to shop for clothes, but that might have to wait until fall.


----------



## Karsten

There's a little yellow island to the north of Kathmandu.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I cut off about 2 inches of my hair. It's honestly been years since I cut it. Haha. I had to cut off split ends. I just never cared to cut it. I want my hair really long again. It's not short, though. But the little bit I cut off made a difference.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I so glad I don’t have to shave to work here


----------



## Chevy396

SofaKing said:


> It's not what it once was...only international business/first is a worthy experience.


That's sad. Gone are the days when you could smuggle back a kilo of pure cocaine by bringing it into first class with you.


----------



## SofaKing

SolutionX said:


> That's sad. Gone are the days when you could smuggle back a kilo of pure cocaine by bringing it into first class with you.


Ah yes, the golden age of flight.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> tehuti88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two different people invited me to join a private sub on Reddit. To the second one I replied, sure. Click the sub link and I need to be invited to join?--so, I guess those two invites weren't official?--and apparently, neither user informed the mods to officially invite me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling rather dumb since nobody offered any further clarification, I messaged the mods to say hi, so-&-so and so-&-so invited me to join...? That was over 24hrs ago. No reply so far and the sub is still restricted from me.
> 
> Feeling even dumber, now.
> 
> I'll try to be patient enough to give it two more days (even though I shouldn't have to) and then reply again to that second user to say, well I messaged the mods three days ago but haven't heard back, so I guess either they're really busy or I didn't make the cut. (And I'll have to refrain from adding a sulky, "Thanks anyway.")
> 
> I hate having to do passive-aggressive stuff like this but I have no clue how else to react. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Two days ago, now... -_-
Click to expand...

Well, finally messaged the second user...though I notice they haven't posted anything (public, at least) in the last two days. The person I hadn't replied to has been online more recently but it'd be stupid for me to message them, too, when I didn't reply to them earlier.

By now I'm feeling pretty hurt and stupid about the whole thing anyway. It seems like there was some breakdown in communication. Why did two people invite me there if the mods (apparently) don't want me? I even included the users' names in the message to the mods but that made no difference.

To make me feel even more like dirt, just wait, it'll probably turn out the mod(s) have been sick or busy with a family crisis or something...anything that'll make me look like a horrible person just for wondering what's up. I seem to have a knack for looking like a horrible person, probably my only real talent. -_-

Now if they reply I'll be too chicken to look at it.


----------



## CNikki

Finally got the important delivery I was stalking for. Stalking because I know the klepto-asswipe of a neighbor we've been blessed with would've taken it as he done so with other stuff.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

so boiling here.


----------



## riverbird

It makes me sad how bad my mom's boyfriend's drinking has gotten. He's drank so much in the less than two weeks they've been here. If he doesn't get help soon he's going to die. Nobody will help him. All they do is tell him to stop from what I can tell and he can't. He's a severe alcoholic. He needs rehab. Ugh.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Coincidence said:


> i felt like a shameless woman's wet underwear, literally.


For the life of me I can't imagine this feeling.


----------



## funnynihilist

I'm sitting in total silence, just some ringing in my ears


----------



## Crisigv

I'll just disappear and die so I don't have to disappoint anyone anymore.


----------



## andretti

Im tired of living, its pretty much all i ever think about.


----------



## komorikun

Shouldn't these college boys be back in their hometown or something? It's summer, so they don't have classes, right? Why are they here? 

Think they moved in a new prick into that big bedroom (I saw it once, has 2 beds in it)that is above my living room. He likes to play loud music and talk on the balcony. I wonder if they are subletting without permission over the summer.


----------



## Kevin001

andretti said:


> Im tired of living, its pretty much all i ever think about.


Your health better?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dark mode should a standard option for everything, I hate bright white screens


----------



## Zatch

Just gauged my difference in posture using a mirror. Holy crap I look like a completely different person. It's actually uncanny.

I used to walk kind of hunched without even realizing it. Made me look so closed off.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Thank god for incense.


----------



## CNikki

Having some of those thoughts that linger around, especially lately. Not to that extent but just the thought that there will be very limited options as time draws on. :sigh 

I should be sleeping.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I need a fan.


----------



## Zatch

geraltofrivia said:


> I need a fan.


I'll be your fan! I hope you have an awesome Friday!


----------



## Suchness

I'm going to show the world that I can do it and that you can too.


----------



## roxslide

I'm pissed I can't find the pen for my graphic tablet. It's like 80 dollars to replace it. I have a cheap back up tablet but it's just not the same....


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Zatch said:


> I'll be your fan! I hope you have an awesome Friday!


Aww thank you


----------



## Zatch

You snore loud as ****. It's adorable. I guess this is where I doze off too.

Glad I could help you find sleep. Haven't had that on vc in ages but it's comfy.


----------



## mt moyt

its not important what i say, whats important is what they say. (in response)

^is that wrong?


----------



## llodell88

I wonder what other would do in my situation. Feeling lack of control is such a bad feeling, probably does drive to suicide a lot if not most of cases, all cases, i don't know, so it's ironic someone would want to prevent that by controlling you. If you are an object to be controlled, there's not point to living or having conscoiusness, having a brain, etc. It's just a useless organ.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

If I'm healthy and survive my folks, I will sell the house and move abroad for however long I can. Knowing my luck though, I'll be too ill, or die before them.


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't think it would last this long...wow.


----------



## Chevy396

I have to say that mothers are awesome. They wreck their bodies (a big deal for women) just to create you.


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> i called my father, and out ofnowhere he said: say hello to your uncle.. was a pretty awkward phonecall.
> 
> everyone in my family knows i'm a loser.
> 
> i felt like a shameless woman's wet underwear, literally.


You felt like wet panties? I fail to understand.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> It makes me sad how bad my mom's boyfriend's drinking has gotten. He's drank so much in the less than two weeks they've been here. If he doesn't get help soon he's going to die. Nobody will help him. All they do is tell him to stop from what I can tell and he can't. He's a severe alcoholic. He needs rehab. Ugh.


Does even rehab ever work for an older alcoholic that bad? I really don't know, just doubt it. I think at that point you just have to let them go.


----------



## riverbird

SolutionX said:


> Does even rehab ever work for an older alcoholic that bad? I really don't know, just doubt it. I think at that point you just have to let them go.


It can work, yes.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> It can work, yes.


Ok, good luck then.


----------



## tehuti88

That sure backfired awesomely...


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Being split black is the most painful thing.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm truly hoping that I can meet some friends on this Forum and get to know them.


----------



## llodell88

It's interesting how I could have so many problems in the last decade that my family knows nothing at all about, and I always wonder does that mean there is something wrong with me or something wrong about them? I mean I always wonder what "I" could do to change situations I'm in and it just never works regardless, maybe because I'm just obsessing instead of strategizing and it's hard to stop obsessing. It's true if I had friends some of them might take me seriously, and have helped me, and if i had friend this would haven never happened, but how do you get to the point where it feels normal or even pleasant to have, make, and enjoy having other people around, just because you need protection, or someone to validate your thoughts and feelings so you don't feel crazy? I don't know, but I am leaning more towards it's them, especially one person, I don't like blaming people for my problems, I just don't know what to do. I think of situations where I have to explain what's going in my life and I feel like nothing is going to work out for me.

My sister said do you think there is something wrong with you besides social anxiety because you've never had a job before? Well why aren't you looking at mom, do you think maybe she could be part of the reason, I mean I know a lot of people would have found a way, but most people here have parents who would kick them out of the house or make them get a job and I always wished to god i would have one of those so i could stop being so miserable.

I think my anxiety would improve if I just played schizophrenic, because then everything makes sense, and fits together like a puzzle, just like I put on a show in the past for everything else. take medicine even though im too sensitive to them, play crazy in other ways, since that's what makes sense to me. i dont know why i get such bad anxiety where other people thinking differently hurts me so much, maybe it's just a learned pattern of suffering so much in the past.

If people believe me about everything some hackers did to me I won't ever have any friends. I would run for the hills if I believed all the stuff they did to me.

I feel like I just relived my childhood like I'm such a bad, evil person and I'm sitting there apologizing for it.

Then I have thoughts around people like people are judging me so harshly and one day it got so much worse, way back then. And i feel so like I'm overreacting it and I keep obsessing about, and I didn't know how to stop it, so I kept taking these drugs that are killing me I feel like, one after another, because I can't take one, so I take another, maybe hopefull it will fix what this drug did to me, and the only way it goes away if i take some drugs taht are OBVIOUSLY not good for me, and reminds me of people talking about how well their kids are doing on those drugs, when they're making them retarded, making them sleep 24 hours, a day, sitting around drooling at the mouth or whatever the ****, and im like my mom is that mom, i feel so bad, and she wont even hear listen to me when i say i feel bad because he feels bad, and she has a problem, but nobody told her ever that she did, and i dont get that, and her problem is making her so irrational and illogical that shes trying to kill me unknowingly, but on the other hand, what she thinks is also more believable than what i experienced, it's a scary world.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm going to end up suicidal at some point. It's only a matter of time. 

I can't help myself and I'm desperately lonely for some company from someone who understands. 

I need what I had last year, because I can't stand living like this again. 

I need someone to give me that life. I'm completely powerless if someone else won't let me into their life and stick around. 

My happiness completely depends on someone else liking me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> I'm going to end up suicidal at some point. It's only a matter of time.
> 
> I can't help myself and I'm desperately lonely for some company from someone who understands.
> 
> I need what I had last year, because I can't stand living like this again.
> 
> I need someone to give me that life. I'm completely powerless if someone else won't let me into their life and stick around.
> 
> My happiness completely depends on someone else liking me.


 :rub


----------



## andretti

Kevin001 said:


> Your health better?


no it hasnt. gotten much worse. main reason why im tired.


----------



## Zatch

Not sure if I'm blessed to not need eye bleach, or missing out on something hot.

For now, a quandary.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think I've gotten worse after I quit complaining about it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The sheer number of sex related threads and posts on this forum right now. :lol


----------



## llodell88

its really stupid you can't save money on disability. already have more than 2000 in the bank, its not hard to go over 2000.

nothing feels right. being here doesn't feel right. leaving doesn't feeling right. have a job doesn't feel right. not having one doesn't feel right. being disabled doesn't feel right. being not disabled doesn't feel right. being around other people doesn't feel right. being alone doesn't feel right. so just keep the situation the way it is. getting my computer fixed doesn't feel right. not getting it fixed doesn't feel right. what if they don't find anything on it. what if i lose everything i can't prove to people that it happened in the future if need to.

i want to me out of the country. that seems impossible. everything feels impossible that i'm not actually doing. i need to go to the dentist really bad. not really motivated to make an appt. guess i need to get car fixed. just dont feel like being pro-active right now. who cares.

its hard to just think how to do stuff.


----------



## tehuti88

Flo needs to stop trying to chum around with her a-hole family and spend more time with Jamie. Jamie might be a gigantic dork but at least he tries.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Scrub-Zero

This pain is something else.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was wondering why James Iha wasn't at the A Perfect Circle concert I went to but apparently he's back in Smashing Pumpkins as well now (and they're still around.)

Also this comment lol...

"Either way, James is going on tour with a bald man named Billy.﻿"


----------



## Kevin001

andretti said:


> no it hasnt. gotten much worse. main reason why im tired.


Sorry to hear man.


----------



## Wanderlust26

SamanthaStrange said:


> The sheer number of sex related threads and posts on this forum right now. :lol


#firstworldproblems


----------



## Persephone The Dread

How can one person be such a perfect walking example of so much that is wrong with the world?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I was Jesus you’d have listened to me...one day you’ll be at the heart of judgment &’I don’t think the fact that you’ve been going to church will save you one iota


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if that lady in the supermarket is a mail-order bride. Hot, buxom latina who didn't seem to care that she was completely blocking the aisle. The bf/husband finally got her to move. Unusual for this city. The locals are super mindful about not being in the way. Most are overly polite.


----------



## Zatch

Sweet relief from notification anxiety. Jesus.

Edit: Oh god I spoke too soon. At least most of them are gone...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"You're grounded. No Kanye concert for you, Jack no basketball for you, no alcohol for you and-

Oh my god. Is there anything that you love?"

"revenge."

"No vengence for you."


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I really do dislike most people lol.


----------



## Toasty Bean

Cant sleep x.x


----------



## roxslide

I'm ****ed looooool

My phone is broken, I have never seen a phone just go haywire like this. Seems to be a hardware problem, the display for sure needs to be replaced. It's almost unusable, I can't see anything in fact it hurts my eyes so I activated voice assistant (for the visually impaired) and have been navigating through that, trying to backup stuff and figure out what's wrong.

....anyway I'm not even finished paying it off hahahah. I'm not too far off though. But I'm also broke as hell this month. Like really broke. I may or may not be in a financial crisis atm. But I need a phone, obviously. Hm. I have older phones I kept but I am not sure I can move my simcard back as I trimmed it so it could function as a mini sim.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Morning after Morning the sun casts away the darkness, never failing to rise to the occasion.
i wonder if i could ever be like that?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Coincidence said:


> fk the entire crowded world i want to live here


I could do with just a break somewhere like that right now, but only If I've got good company, which I ain't. :frown2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I need someone to accept me for the way I am, but society want's me to be something I'm not and can never be.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom yelled at me after helping her get the garage sale stuff out. She is so organized hope everything works out. I can't help with the sale I have work later, mentally its too much. I need down town away from people during the day.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I don't like the idea of my brother going to the same gym I go. It makes me very uncomfortable to exercise in front of people who know me. But there's no avoiding it. There is actually, but going to the same gym with him is favorable to the alternatives.


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> I'm going to end up suicidal at some point. It's only a matter of time.
> 
> I can't help myself and I'm desperately lonely for some company from someone who understands.
> 
> I need what I had last year, because I can't stand living like this again.
> 
> I need someone to give me that life. I'm completely powerless if someone else won't let me into their life and stick around.
> 
> My happiness completely depends on someone else liking me.


You have to start working towards your own future. Nobody else can make your life better, only you can. It's like a savings account if you start working on your issues now. That's what i did and now i am pretty well in control of my own life.


----------



## Chevy396

I am by no means a Trump fan or anything, but I keep seeing sayings around here (Colorado) mocking black lives matter by using alternate phrases like "black smoke matters" on the back of a fast truck. I think if I were gonna do that I would make it "black p*ssy matters".


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Chevy396

This new burger king burger with beer flavor sauce is making me drool.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SolutionX said:


> You have to start working towards your own future. Nobody else can make your life better, only you can. It's like a savings account if you start working on your issues now. That's what i did and now i am pretty well in control of my own life.


Thanks for the reply, but I can't see a way out of this ****.


----------



## CNikki

Not sure why I bother to get up in the first place.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ Me too.


----------



## Gorgoroth9

My coworker is a total passive aggressive b----. Why does she keep making s---- comments to me? I just want to get through the ****ing slog of work without bulls***


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SolutionX said:


> This new burger king burger with beer flavor sauce is making me drool.


Beer is so nice with beef. Steak and Ale pie, Ale gravy, is so good.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Me too.


Me three.

I can't even be arsed to get out of bed for a ****, so I hold that **** in sometimes. :teeth


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Don't think anyone noticed my haircut at work. xD Well, that was a fail.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My brother just casually mentioned that he can no longer feel his heart through his chest, as apparently that was something he once did.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Can't even motivate myself to stay up and watch Miocic vs Cormier. 

Tired of this ****.


----------



## Kaleido

Finished binging Anne with an E and now I have nothing to take me away from my responsibilities again... I need a Season 3 NOW :crying:


----------



## tehuti88

Hey here's an idea, how about everybody ignore the *freakingly blatantly obvious troll* and not take _him_ seriously this time around...?

Nah, too much to ask for. :roll


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> Beer is so nice with beef. Steak and Ale pie, Ale gravy, is so good.


Sounds British.


----------



## Chevy396

tehuti88 said:


> Hey here's an idea, how about everybody ignore the *freakingly blatantly obvious troll* and not take _him_ seriously this time around...?
> 
> Nah, too much to ask for. :roll


Who is it?


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> My brother just casually mentioned that he can no longer feel his heart through his chest, as apparently that was something he once did.


Can't you?


----------



## Chevy396

My brother in law just had a heart attack recently and now my sister is talking about how they have been smoking everything from mac n cheese to pizza in his smoker. Might not be the best thing for him.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SolutionX said:


> Can't you?


Dunno the idea of trying to push/feel around under my ribcage freaks me out.


----------



## Chevy396

Everything in life is the same. We replace one addiction with another in order to avoid the withdrawal from the last high. All you can do is learn how to surf those waves and create beauty out of seemingly random chaos.


----------



## Chevy396

The worst thing the internet did was to make it so much easier for morons to express their opinions without the embarrassment, and the way other idiots seem to take it as truth because they read it online.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, my haircut was uneven and got someone to cut the left side. They ended up cutting the hair on both sides and made it shorter than I wanted. They did it on purpose. So yea. I have short hair now. I don't look good with short hair. :/ FML.


----------



## shyraclifford

how lonely is you to spout this plea


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> So, my haircut was uneven and got someone to cut the left side. They ended up cutting the hair on both sides and made it shorter than I wanted. They did it on purpose. So yea. I have short hair now. I don't look good with short hair. :/ FML.


That would drive me nuts if I were used to long hair and somebody made it short.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SolutionX said:


> That would drive me nuts if I were used to long hair and somebody made it short.


Haha, I'm pissed about it. It's temporary but will take at least a year to get it back to the length I had it for so long. :blank


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, I'm pissed about it. It's temporary but will take at least a year to get it back to the length I had it for so long. :blank


Buy extensions


----------



## Chevy396

My body is full of fractures and scars, but something still keeps me glued together.


----------



## Chevy396

As my back decays, so does my mind.
Is it really my fault, or just a sacrifice I made?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Good thing I took one vape draw at the lowest temperature or I’d be having a panic attack right now


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> Good thing I took one vape draw at the lowest temperature or I'd be having a panic attack right now


Got some good stuff, eh?  I just got some Northern Lights like that. I believe Northern Lights originated in Canada, am i right?


----------



## Crisigv

Not sure how much hope I have left.


----------



## Zatch

I bit the apple. I feel like if I say no more it's just going to happen again.

I'm going with no anyway.


----------



## Fever Dream

I hate ticks. :afr But that's what I get for walking through tall grass.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SolutionX said:


> Buy extensions


I might. Lol It would've been better off just paying to get it cut. I don't trust some people.


----------



## CNikki

Read two out of four books I have for my upcoming course that starts in just over a day. They were short so that's why I decided to knock those down before getting to the heavier subjects. Part of me wants to start the third one and get a good chunk of that read but mentally I'm kind of hazy, so I doubt it'll process and store well.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

There needs to be an ice cream emoji on Skype.


----------



## BackToThePast

They just sent the divers in to the Thai caves to bring the boys out. Looks like they had no other choice with the heavy rainfalls forecasted. Hope the rescue operation goes well.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm stupid and ugly. That's not going to get me very far.


----------



## roxslide

thank gooooooooooood my phone's warranty is still active. But they won't let me email or message them about it I have to call. How am I supposed to do that with no phone??


----------



## scooby

I'm going to try befriend the crows that live in my backyard. I'm not sure how well it'll go though, with my dog. Worried she'll just eat all the food I offer instead of leaving it for the crows. I'll find some food she doesn't like, she's a very picky eater. I've never seen her chase birds at least, she just watches them while chilling.


----------



## Ai

Buying presents for my father is so difficult and stressful. I feel like an ******* if I just half-heartedly grab something meaningless... but we have literally nothing in common at this point in my life and I hardly even see him enough to gauge his current interests.

Bleh.

Though, to be fair, he usually just gives me like 20 bucks in a card. But I'd still feel like an ***.


----------



## Zatch

Ai said:


> Buying presents for my father is so difficult and stressful. I feel like an ******* if I just half-heartedly grab something meaningless... but we have literally nothing in common at this point in my life and I hardly even see him enough to gauge his current interests.


Did you do things together in your childhood? Like outdoorsy stuff? Trips to someplace memorable?

It'd mean the world to get him something that just shows you remember moments you two spent together. I have near zilch with my own father so I think just going to see him will be enough.


----------



## komorikun

Forum is so dead. Man.


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> Forum is so dead. Man.


Yeah. :/


----------



## scooby

Gotta call up tattoo parlor and tell them about an alteration in my idea. I'll try remember to do it tomorrow. I'll probably forget. Maybe I should email instead.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The dreams where I end up dead are the only ones that I can remember.


----------



## Crisigv

Peaceful moments


----------



## Kevin001

Church then home till Tuesday .


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Improving every day, life stays the same too much. So I guess at some point i'll be a decent looking healthy loser.
But I need to get away from me as much as I can, so i'll keep going.


----------



## BackToThePast

BackToThePast said:


> They just sent the divers in to the Thai caves to bring the boys out. Looks like they had no other choice with the heavy rainfalls forecasted. Hope the rescue operation goes well.


Four of them (the healthiest of the group apparently) have emerged from the cave. Great news.


----------



## 0589471

my mom reading CPU as "sipu?" and me realizing she's never seen CPU before and doesn't know what it means


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I might. Lol It would've been better off just paying to get it cut. I don't trust some people.


A lot of girls seem to be getting buzz cuts. ;P My sister in law has one and they are extremely religious/conservative.


----------



## funnynihilist

You truly can't put too much thought into life. 
Obviously you have to put some but too much will paralyze you and too little will result in bad things happening to you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I just got tricked into looking at the S&C section. :afr


----------



## 0589471

SamanthaStrange said:


> I just got tricked into looking at the S&C section. :afr


I hate when that happens


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> I just got tricked into looking at the S&C section. :afr


lies.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SolutionX said:


> A lot of girls seem to be getting buzz cuts. ;P My sister in law has one and they are extremely religious/conservative.


Probably my opinion but I don't think it would suit me. :grin2: I do like those hairstyles on girls, though. I'm thinking about getting a bob hairstyle. If I can.


----------



## Chevy396

I just had to put out a large fire on the property connected to my backyard. Scary as hell because this is a forest. Had to be some kids shooting off fireworks. They are completely banned here, even on the fourth, but kids don't care about that stuff. If we hadn't spotted it when we did it could have gotten huge fast and started a forest fire.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SolutionX said:


> A lot of girls seem to be getting buzz cuts. ;P My sister in law has one and they are extremely religious/conservative.


Scratch the bob cut out. It'll just be even shorter. Didn't really think that through.

I think I'll get it curled inwards at the bottom. I have thin hair, so I don't know what hairstyle will look good but I think getting it curled in at the bottom might look good. Not really sure what other hairstyle to do for thin hair at the shoulders.


----------



## 0589471

you could pull off a bob or maybe a little longer one. My hair is fine too but you could definitely get it curled inwards it'd be really cute. I had a sort of bob back in the day and curled it inward at the bottom, it ended up being really nice. I think it's a great idea 


PurplePeopleEater said:


> Scratch the bob cut out. It'll just be even shorter. Didn't really think that through.
> 
> I think I'll get it curled inwards at the bottom. I have thin hair, so I don't know what hairstyle will look good but I think getting it curled in at the bottom might look good. Not really sure what other hairstyle to do for thin hair at the shoulders.


----------



## tehuti88

Just learned of this today...how have I never seen it mentioned before? The guy who came up with this must have been high out of his mind on cocaine or something.

(Not sure which YouTube links work anymore but here they are...)











Somewhat offtopic, I know those are movie theater ushers, but I've long found the men's bellhop outfit to be hot. :love2 It _has_ to have that funny little cap, though, or the effect is useless and he may as well be just a movie theater usher.

(Why do/did ushers and bellhops have the same outfit, anyway...? :con )

That's all.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> you could pull off a bob or maybe a little longer one. My hair is fine too but you could definitely get it curled inwards it'd be really cute. I had a sort of bob back in the day and curled it inward at the bottom, it ended up being really nice. I think it's a great idea


Bobs are cute. I bet it did look good. It's one of my favorite short hairstyles. Probably my number one favorite. Yea, I'm going to curl it in. I think it's a great idea, too. I know a place right in the shopping center at Walmart to go to get it done. It'll be both cute and simple. Well one good thing about having my hair short is that it gave me the idea to get a hairstyle.

Might be a dumb question. But how long will the hairstyle last if I get it curled in?


----------



## 0589471

For me just a couple days, if you don't wash it. You can comb it in a curl yourself to kind of keep it but it won't be the exact same. If you have a styling brush, you can try to mimic it with wet hair and a blowdryer and curl it yourself with the brush. I'm a wreck with irons and heavy styling so basic things like that I like lol


PurplePeopleEater said:


> Bobs are cute. I bet it did look good. It's one of my favorite short hairstyles. Probably my number one favorite. Yea, I'm going to curl it in. I think it's a great idea, too. I know a place right in the shopping center at Walmart to go to get it done. It'll be both cute and simple. Well one good thing about having my hair short is that it gave me the idea to get a hairstyle.
> 
> Might be a dumb question. But how long will the hairstyle last if I get it curled in?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> For me just a couple days, if you don't wash it. You can comb it in a curl yourself to kind of keep it but it won't be the exact same. If you have a styling brush, you can try to mimic it with wet hair and a blowdryer and curl it yourself with the brush. I'm a wreck with irons and heavy styling so basic things like that I like lol


Oh, wow. That's kind of a bummer. I was hoping it would be like 5 days. But I can have it done for work tomorrow. I always thought girls that get their hair styled had it like that for days. It'll be fine, though. As long as it looks good.


----------



## 0589471

well it could be different for you? everyone's hair is different. Mine never sticks. it's straight as a pin and likes to stay that way lol hopefully yours will stay nice 


PurplePeopleEater said:


> Oh, wow. That's kind of a bummer. I was hoping it would be like 5 days. But I can have it done for work tomorrow. I always thought girls that get their hair styled had it like that for days. It'll be fine, though. As long as it looks good.


----------



## blue2

The roads are the dustiest, the winds are the gustiest, the gates are the rustiest, the pies are the crustiest, way back home.


----------



## tehuti88

That cheap shot didn't go unnoticed, same as last time a similar comment was made. Glad somebody else took the higher road, I sure wouldn't have.

Wonder what the point in taking that cheap shot was, aside from the obvious. Which in this case would actually be kind of ironic.


----------



## CNikki

I had to be honest. They didn't respect the fact that they kept sugarcoating the situation(s) at hand.


----------



## girlyone1

We had nothing in common, I should have known.


----------



## Steve French

I've been on a big self improvement kick the past however many years. However, it has been difficult at times to actually progress. Some things are easy you know, like dressing better or working out to improve my self image, or eating and sleeping well to improve my overall health. Still, the social aspects are quite mystifying at times. Exposure is a good concept, as long as you do it intelligently. Even when the anxiety has faded though, I am lost on my social graces. In the past few days I've taken to reading through articles and books and videos on social skills that I've lost or never developed, attempting to learn how to do these things and then apply what I've learned, because I just can't think of any other convenient way. That part is very abstract and difficult. I don't even know where to place my damn eyeballs to start with. I have the idea occasionally that it is not my social skills at all, but my reticence, the avoidant behaviours that linger from a decade of shutting myself out, running and hiding at any opportunity. Maybe I'm just an autist. I obviously overthink things. I don't know, sometimes when I reflect on the sum total of my life, and the path ahead, the latter looks very long and fraught with perils, despite all my struggles and accomplishments so far. I'm not even sure there is a destination that can be reached at the end of it all. I sometimes feel that I am a bit too much of a ****up to ever drift back into the territory of "normal", at least not any time soon. Ironically, it sometimes feels like as the time passes it brings with it other dysfunctions and that normal becomes ever harder to achieve.


I probably ought to go back to seeing a psychiatrist, maybe even get on some of those crazy pills, or join a support group, something. It's hard to do things on your own all the time. There are gaps in even my knowledge and skills.


----------



## Zatch

I thought I was doing this because I care about you. But if I really cared about you I wouldn't be doing this.

I've never had to deal with it before... I'm worried about you. I don't want you to hurt. I feel like you're hiding it.


----------



## roxslide

Since my phone is currently defunct I figured I have to find someway to listen to music at the gym.... so tonight I'm charging up my super old Zune. Yes... you heard me. ZUNE. lol 

Anyway it will be interesting to see if I remembered what I listened to in middle-high school correctly


----------



## mt moyt

why am i so boring


----------



## Zatch

My puppy keeps tensing up and looking at my stomach when it starts growling lowly. She started doing those frightened half-barks and trying to dig underneath me.

A good wrap on the night I wager.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I wish I could be obsessed with video games again like I was when I was a kid and teen. I was happy getting lost in those fantasy worlds and needed no one.


----------



## CNikki

Again, I'm not really anyone worth to associate with unless I have something that they want. They can keep waiting, then...


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> Again, I'm not really anyone worth to associate with unless I have something that they want. They can keep waiting, then...


I often feel this too...I'm sorry you're struggling.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm an *******.


----------



## PandaBearx

When people answer a question with a question in attempts to be condescending.










Where I live we charge people for shopping bags. I literally am required to ask you if you want one yet I'll have people treat me like I put the law into motion myself and in my mind I'm just thinking: '...why are you the way that you are?'

If you don't want to you have the right to say no, no one is making you pay that over-priced bag fee. Therefore please don't take your disapproval of a state made law out on me by acting passive aggressive and confrontational. Thanks.

(Should be posted on the counter tbh.)

--------

Honestly it's not the worst thing I've dealt with, majority of it blows off me and I understand some people just have allot going on. We all have bad days I get it. If there's one thing I know it's that I don't care what job position you have, how much money you make, what cloths you wear, if you drive a Bentley or take the bus, at the end of the day none of that makes a person more or less of a human being. How you treat others does. Am I saying you're a monster if you treat people in customer service poorly? No. I'm just saying it's a shame that people can be so blinded by insecurity and arrogance, and that it makes you a ****ty person.


----------



## CNikki

SofaKing said:


> I often feel this too...I'm sorry you're struggling.


Yeah. I don't mind helping and being there for people when it's needed. Using it to the advantage of having that help as an expectation and for other motives they find that it's not met then they flake out; it gets better since some of them would miraculously one day come back and try to talk as if nothing had happened. I've encountered this just earlier with a random text of someone whom I've considered to delete soon enough after not hearing back from them for 2+ weeks. It seems to be a pattern and I guess I have some big target on my head to attract such folks.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

These _"Property Brothers"_ sure are cute.


----------



## BeamingNow

PandaBearx said:


> When people answer a question with a question in attempts to be condescending.
> 
> Where I live we charge people for shopping bags. I literally am required to ask you if you want one yet I'll have people treat me like I put the law into motion myself and in my mind I'm just thinking: '...why are you the way that you are?'
> 
> If you don't want to you have the right to say no, no one is making you pay that over-priced bag fee. Therefore please don't take your disapproval of a state made law out on me by acting passive aggressive and confrontational. Thanks.
> 
> (Should be posted on the counter tbh.)


Oh man, I used to work in retail and my biggest pet peeve was when people would get upset with me for things that were obviously out of my control. My sign on the counter would have said something like, "I'm sorry that our store hours inconvenience you, that our return policy isn't great and that our products can be found cheaper elsewhere. And I'm truly sorry for a bad experience you had at our store years before I even worked here... But I wasn't involved in the creation of these policies, nor do I have a direct line to upper-management or the CEO. I am a low-level employee for a huge corporation and I don't get paid enough to deal with your bull***.

Also, I am borderline crazy and am not afraid to cause a scene in public. Thanks."


----------



## Zatch

One of my friends showed me quite a lot between her and her ex gf. She really trusts me, and it's not that I see myself betraying that. But there isn't anything nearly as turbulent going on with me, and I only discuss my past when it happens to be relevant.

It just feels like a one sided affair because of me not sharing enough. I don't want her to feel... alien.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I think I finally realized why I jump from subject to subject and can't focus on doing something for a long time. It's because I can't do more than one thing at a time. 
For instance if I'm doing programming it occupies all my mind. I can't think/plan on doing anything else. I can't for example do some programming 2-3 hours a day, then do another hobby a few hours and read a book at night. All I can do is either work on the code or just waste time on the internet/gaming/etc. And that's why I lose interest shortly and go to something else because something else will catch my attention and since I can only do one thing at a time I will jump into the new more interesting thing and leave the old thing behind.

I need to teach my brain to not get so occupied and obsessed with things that doesn't leave room for anything else.


----------



## shyvr6

Curious why they decided to remove the thread instead of changing his sig. That's only a temp solution until a thread he posted in gets bumped again. I don't think the link went to any porn sites, but just the wording certainly suggests it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Garbage man came knocking at the door today before I went to work. He acted confused as hell when I told him that I guess we didn't have any trash cause he did this the last time. I didn't know what else to say. And he seemed annoyed, so I just told him again. Then, he said he's here to collect money for the trash. I told him I couldn't find the money anywhere. Then, he left. 

Turns out he was drunk. Lol I knew he seemed funny cause no one ever comes knocking for trash.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

PandaBearx said:


> When people answer a question with a question in attempts to be condescending.


----------



## shyvr6

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Garbage man came knocking at the door today before I went to work. He acted confused as hell when I told him that I guess we didn't have any trash cause he did this the last time. I didn't know what else to say. And he seemed annoyed, so I just told him again. Then, he said he's here to collect money for the trash. I told him I couldn't find the money anywhere. Then, he left.
> 
> Turns out he was drunk. Lol I knew he seemed funny cause no one ever comes knocking for trash.


Are you in a rural area? I've never experienced the trash people knocking on the door asking for money. I've always had the big trash companies which send the bills in the mail.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Garbage man came knocking at the door today before I went to work. He acted confused as hell when I told him that I guess we didn't have any trash cause he did this the last time. I didn't know what else to say. And he seemed annoyed, so I just told him again. Then, he said he's here to collect money for the trash. I told him I couldn't find the money anywhere. Then, he left.
> 
> Turns out he was drunk. Lol I knew he seemed funny cause no one ever comes knocking for trash.


I would probably drink if I had that job too lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

shyvr6 said:


> Are you in a rural area? I've never experienced the trash people knocking on the door asking for money. I've always had the big trash companies which send the bills in the mail.


I'm in the country but I live right near town. Everything's so spread out but it only takes me five minutes to get into town and work. And the city is only like 8 minutes total away. I was confused myself. He was just drunk. I think he's a new garbageman. 
@SolutionX Haha. It would definitely be a boring one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I watched you change
Into a fly
I looked away
You're on fire
I watched a change in you
It's like you never had wings
And you feel so alive
I have watched you change


----------



## shyvr6

SolutionX said:


> I would probably drink if I had that job too lol.


I thought about it trying it since I heard you can get good money, but I don't think I could take the smell especially in the summer.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm in the country but I live right near town. Everything's so spread out but it only takes me five minutes to get into town and work. And the city is only like 8 minutes total away. I was confused myself. He was just drunk. I think he's a new garbageman.


Oh, alright. If he keeps doing it, you should call his employer cause that's messed up.


----------



## Chevy396

I can't stand old people. They're so damn slow its like they're trying to suck the life out of you one minute at a time.


----------



## myimponderabilia

ive been thinking i have to get a new job bc i hate me current one, and also that i should stop procrastinating and finally start doing my summer project for uni, and just be more active in general and why do i waste so much time and that i hate myself for that


----------



## Crisigv

I did not like today. I just need to keep my mouth shut so I don't make it worse.


----------



## jmn51297

MadnessVertigo said:


> Can't take my laundry downstairs because I'm afraid I might have to talk to the woman down there. FML.


Same &#129325;


----------



## CNikki

I keep thinking about someone and it's a mix of feeling like I messed up simply by leaving them from the last time we saw each other (we 'had to') and also knowing that they probably don't care and moved on anyway. I really don't know what to do since I tried to get over it. I can't seem to.


----------



## harrison

It's very annoying having to look after this new dog - my wife is obsessed with him. Thank God there are people that will walk dogs for a small fee, I've never been very good at that. I even found a doggy daycare just down the road we didn't even know was there.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> It's very annoying having to look after this new dog - my wife is obsessed with him. Thank God there are people that will walk dogs for a small fee, I've never been very good at that. I even found a doggy daycare just down the road we didn't even know was there.


aww, is it a puppy? Despite being so cute I don't think I could get puppies anymore, incredible hassle and they really need to be watched until they're trained enough. They have all those destructive stages too, I don't miss accidents or chewed up stuff definitely. I adopted one of my dogs at 2 years old, trained, independent, best dog in the world.


----------



## funnynihilist

My heels are dry and rough but I'm a dude so no lotions


----------



## 0589471

jeez, this lady ended up in a canal and called 911 40 minutes ago until they lost contact. They eventually found her, a firefighter got the door open and felt inside with his leg and she grabbed him, and they pulled her out. They think she survived under there breathing into an airpocket somewhere. That's just terrifying ): Glad she is ok.


----------



## knightofdespair

Where did all the peeps go?


----------



## PandaBearx

BeamingNow said:


> Oh man, I used to work in retail and my biggest pet peeve was when people would get upset with me for things that were obviously out of my control. My sign on the counter would have said something like, "I'm sorry that our store hours inconvenience you, that our return policy isn't great and that our products can be found cheaper elsewhere. And I'm truly sorry for a bad experience you had at our store years before I even worked here... But I wasn't involved in the creation of these policies, nor do I have a direct line to upper-management or the CEO. I am a low-level employee for a huge corporation and I don't get paid enough to deal with your bull***.
> 
> Also, I am borderline crazy and am not afraid to cause a scene in public. Thanks."


Anyone who works in retail knows that the customers don't read the signs though lol, just like they don't read the return policy highlighted on their receipts.






Everything is so spot on I'm crying T_T



Persephone The Dread said:


>


:lol Love that show. What's ironic is I started to ask more questions so it essentially panned out similarly.


----------



## Kinable

I'm excited when I log onto SAS and see I have notifications, but it's always just from political threads :argue


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> Yeah. I don't mind helping and being there for people when it's needed. Using it to the advantage of having that help as an expectation and for other motives they find that it's not met then they flake out; it gets better since some of them would miraculously one day come back and try to talk as if nothing had happened. I've encountered this just earlier with a random text of someone whom I've considered to delete soon enough after not hearing back from them for 2+ weeks. It seems to be a pattern and I guess I have some big target on my head to attract such folks.


Yes...when you're a natural caregiver, then you can be taken advantage of. It's a gift and a curse.


----------



## tehuti88

So, it's okay for them to go around blithering at everyone with *concrete, legitimate* problems to "Just don't care what anyone thinks" and "Just be yourself" and "Just stop worrying about it," but the moment _somebody else_ says _the exact same thing_, oh horrors, THAT'S no good, no way, how _dare_ they. :serious:

I wish I had good, concrete advice to give, myself, just to counter this utter unhelpfulness.


----------



## CNikki

tehuti88 said:


> So, it's okay for them to go around blithering at everyone with *concrete, legitimate* problems to "Just don't care what anyone thinks" and "Just be yourself" and "Just stop worrying about it," but the moment _somebody else_ says _the exact same thing_, oh horrors, THAT'S no good, no way, how _dare_ they. :serious:
> 
> I wish I had good, concrete advice to give, myself, just to counter this utter unhelpfulness.


And if they're pointed out the flaws in their arguments they go on about how they have it worse and give personal attacks, not giving an actual counterargument. I have them on ignore for that reason because it's like arguing with a pubescent kid.

(Assuming this is the user I'm thinking about since I notice the tactics they use to 'help others.')


----------



## BeamingNow

PandaBearx said:


> Anyone who works in retail knows that the customers don't read the signs though lol, just like they don't read the return policy highlighted on their receipts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is so spot on I'm crying T_T


"The One Who Wants To See Your Manager" still keeps me up at night.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I love this song -






The Irish in me is dancing away, literally. :grin2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I know that poster's a troll but they probably should have left that thread open a little longer. Firstly because threads about women similar to that stay open for at least a few pages and secondly because nobody is posting threads on this forum right now and it's really boring.

Seriously though this place is dead.


----------



## riverbird

It frustrates me how much I let my anxiety control me. Anxiety and fear and embarrassment. Sigh.


----------



## rockyraccoon

riverbird said:


> It frustrates me how much I let my anxiety control me. Anxiety and fear and embarrassment. Sigh.


You can pull through this; I have faith in you


----------



## riverbird

rockyraccoon said:


> You can pull through this; I have faith in you


Thank you.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Zatch

You can't talk **** to me then forget to shake the ketchup. That's awkward.

You are so adorable. Wish I could say the same for those soggy *** fries rofllll.


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> aww, is it a puppy? Despite being so cute I don't think I could get puppies anymore, incredible hassle and they really need to be watched until they're trained enough. They have all those destructive stages too, I don't miss accidents or chewed up stuff definitely. I adopted one of my dogs at 2 years old, trained, independent, best dog in the world.


That was lucky - none of my notifications are coming through except for PM's, so I just saw this now.

He's not really a puppy - she got him as a rescue dog, but we think he's still pretty young. He's not a bad little bloke really - I'm just being silly. He's actually been quite good - minus a couple of little accidents. 

Yes, we went through all the destructive stages with our last two dogs. They ruined all of our dining chairs and the skirting boards around the place. It was actually pretty impressive.


----------



## roxslide

roxslide said:


> Since my phone is currently defunct I figured I have to find someway to listen to music at the gym.... so tonight I'm charging up my super old Zune. Yes... you heard me. ZUNE. lol
> 
> Anyway it will be interesting to see if I remembered what I listened to in middle-high school correctly


OMGGG! It was such a huge blast from the past. I listened to all my old vocaloid songs, Shiina Ringo, Beat Crusaders, old Kpop, so goood! I totally forgot about old favorites like BENNIE K.

I also remembered the dude I was forgetting in the teenage dream person thread MIYAVI!!!! I EVEN SAW HIM IN CONCERT HOW DID I FORGET HIM WTF I was obsessed with him. I didn't even like his music that music but followed him because he was so pretty lol










he's so beautiful, the only thing I don't like about him is that he's too tall...

Also I had a few AMVs I made on there. A couple of Gurren Lagann AMVs, a xxxHolic one and Ookiku Furikabutte (Mishashi/Abe)...


----------



## Chevy396

I just noticed nobody used seatbelts in Knight Rider. I do remember how it was really uncool to wear one in the 80s &90s. I bet they drank and drove a lot more too.

There must have been so many vehicle deaths. My friend in school died from driving without a seatbelt so it is kind of personal.


----------



## harrison

Apparently Prince Harry just bought a first edition of Winnie-the-Pooh as a christening present for little Louis. (from Harrington's) What a great idea.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

twytarn


----------



## Blue Dino

Starbucks using all biodegradable paper straws now, so far seems like a disaster. Straws turn mushy and break apart after like 20 minutes or so. Saw a few people complain when it does and it started leaking onto their clothes staining it. Wonder why they can't just keep using plastic straws until they are able to have all of their stores stocked with the sippy lids.


----------



## Chevy396

Blue Dino said:


> Starbucks using all biodegradable paper straws now, so far seems like a disaster. Straws turn mushy and break apart after like 20 minutes or so. Saw a few people complain when it does and it started leaking onto their clothes staining it. Wonder why they can't just keep using plastic straws until they are able to have all of their stores stocked with the sippy lids.


What is the point if the cups are still plastic?

In Knight Rider they are celebrating in a bar that has a poster for "Old ***** Whiskey".


----------



## Chevy396

There used to be an old myth that you were safer in a car without a seatbelt because you would just eject instead of getting crushed. How insane is that?


----------



## Blue Dino

SolutionX said:


> What is the point if the cups are still plastic?


Because the plastic used for cups can be recyclable, even though I read the recyclable rate for them is relatively low. The type of plastic used for straws are different than the cups and it is not recyclable at all. Meanwhile using the type of plastic for cups to make straws will not work because they float. Even though plastic straws in general account for very minimal faction plastic pollution. So it seems more like a PR marketability thing rather than a practical thing a lot of the corporations are doing by banning plastic straw use.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

'Alexander The Great' by Robin Lane Fox is excellent so far, it's very technical though. Good thing i have studied the time period 400 - 300 B.C to an intermediate level before reading, it made enjoyment of the book all the greater.


----------



## SofaKing

riverbird said:


> It frustrates me how much I let my anxiety control me. Anxiety and fear and embarrassment. Sigh.


True...extremely powerful emotions.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

geraltofrivia said:


> twytarn


:blush :lol


* *




I don't think anyone else gets it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Thinking about what landed on the airport runway, all the way from their Japan base -






Interview with pilot -






On their way to this airshow -






Thank you to Major Smitty, ground crew from the US airforce for making the trip dowunder.


----------



## scintilla

Fresh raspberries in plain Greek yogurt is my JAM right now. 

An acquaintance/friend of mine asked me to go clothes shopping with her later and like, I'm technically trying to save money, so I said I would but I'm not looking for anything for myself. But somehow I feel like I will end up buying something anyway, especially because she also wants to stop by the book store (my big weakness). Must resist


----------



## Kevin001

Mom is talking about going to the world's biggest casino sigh. She is so lost, I've tried everything.


----------



## SFC01

Coincidence said:


> not true :kma
> 
> of course thatalso is not true! are you crazy in your head? xD


Haha, well funny lol. I`ll tell you tho, you are the crazy one dude ! Cant wait for the next prank !!

come on, give me a clue?? Will there be a point to the next one, maybe a funny one one worth reading at least ?

So excited woohoo !!

:flush ner ner


----------



## SFC01

Kevin001 said:


> Mom is talking about going to the world's biggest casino sigh. She is so lost, I've tried everything.


When is she going kev ? Can she sign a person in if they have sufficient moolah? tell her i'm good for it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

twytarn said:


> :blush :lol
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone else gets it.


It's our secret


----------



## Chevy396

I go through spells on here where I don't seem to get responses from anyone for a while. I will have to write an algorithm to go back and look at the data to figure out the cause and avoid that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@shyvr6 Yea, I might. The first time he came, I told him the trash was outside. So, he was confused. Then, I said garbage and sort of acted like he understood then. I'm pretty sure someone already called about him knocking at the door, though.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Even on here, I feel so alone.


----------



## CNikki

Wondering how GEDMatch works. I know, putting your information on there apparently runs risk. But I'm wondering about how I got some percentage results (less than 1% which may not have been picked up on with Ancestry.) I'll never understand these things.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Even on here, I feel so alone.


I feel the same, but absolutely everywhere. I've been like this my whole life, apart from my time with her. It's painful as hell!

It's been a lonely, miserable existence.

I only come on here out of habit. I'm fed up of the entire internet. I wan't to be out living, not stuck inside staring at a ****ing screen. I've got no one to enjoy myself with though so I'm just rotting away here. People at the meets, I ain't connecting with, anywhere near enough.


----------



## SFC01

Hold on, let me guess, oh cool


----------



## Fruitcake

scintilla said:


> Fresh raspberries in plain Greek yogurt is my JAM right now.
> 
> An acquaintance/friend of mine asked me to go clothes shopping with her later and like, I'm technically trying to save money, so I said I would but I'm not looking for anything for myself. But somehow I feel like I will end up buying something anyway, especially because she also wants to stop by the book store (my big weakness). Must resist


Hey, I had a sad few days and don't really feel like I relate to anyone in my life, but I just went on your tumblr for about an hour and now I feel all connected to the world and to you, and I've remembered how much meaning poetry and art bring me. I tend to distract myself with mindless, addictive activities and go long periods without seeking out things that I care about more deeply like literature and music, even though I love them more than anything. But just reading a few of the poems you had on there made me feel like life is worth living and like I'm not alone at all. Thank you. :')


----------



## Chevy396

Good news from my cardiologist. I got cleared to start using Adderall again, and they will probably take out the heart monitor soon (in like a year if still nothing shows up).


----------



## Zatch

Reading very old posts. I was a daft little bugger. If only I hadn't hated myself.


----------



## SofaKing

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Even on here, I feel so alone.


Yeah...me too...but I know I'm not...I know others watch and interact when they too have the energy for it.


----------



## scintilla

Fruitcake said:


> Hey, I had a sad few days and don't really feel like I relate to anyone in my life, but I just went on your tumblr for about an hour and now I feel all connected to the world and to you, and I've remembered how much meaning poetry and art bring me. I tend to distract myself with mindless, addictive activities and go long periods without seeking out things that I care about more deeply like literature and music, even though I love them more than anything. But just reading a few of the poems you had on there made me feel like life is worth living and like I'm not alone at all. Thank you. :')


Hey,
It really means a lot to me that you wrote this. Really, it was very sweet of you and made me feel emotional to know that I could help in my own little way. I'm so glad that you are feeling better and I hope that you continue to seek out the things you love, especially if they have so much meaning in your life. Remember you are never alone. If you ever need someone to talk to, feel free to PM me. Take care


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Looks like I'm alone again for a while.


----------



## SFC01

SolutionX said:


> Good news from my cardiologist. I got cleared to start using Adderall again, and they will probably take out the heart monitor soon (in like a year if still nothing shows up).


Well, more news than anything

:wink2:


----------



## SplendidBob

Applying for this psychology MSc is going to be tricky, references, employment and so forth, going to have to be creative here. Need some advice on this as well though. Hoping to get the application in this week, and then a few months of not worrying about wtf I am going to do for the next year (if they accept me). Lots of stress involved ofc, but the good kind (other than the presentations, those are the bad kind)

Also not entirely pleased with todays haircut. I got a newb. An attractive, in a slightly over made up way noob, so there was value in conversation and making the odd joke, but would have swapped that for a better hairdresser.


----------



## Chevy396

SFC01 said:


> Well, more news than anything
> 
> :wink2:


Troll.


----------



## SFC01

SolutionX said:


> Troll.


Careful now, i know people!!


----------



## CNikki

Pretty sure that my hair will go grey by the time I'm in my thirties (that's if I make it by then.)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I need to save up for a used car.


----------



## The Linux Guy

First I started thinking about something shallow like cleavage, and the next thing I knew I was thinking about how lonely I am. After that I started thinking about dumb I feel. After that I think there is something wrong with me. Oh yeah that is why I joined this website. duh!


----------



## Lostbeauties

I remembered this guy from high school I was having some conflict with. Don't know why he popped into my head all of a sudden.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lostbeauties said:


> I remembered this guy from high school I was having some conflict with. Don't know why he popped into my head all of a sudden.


If He popped in, then pop him out. lol


----------



## SFC01

because of me ? dear god, dont worry I wont do that again.


Sap Active Site


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm thinking about how people can just turn on you in a split second.


----------



## Equine24

About ponies and horses.


----------



## GeomTech

Oh man... Viewing these permaban notifications is like discovering a corpse; we hear the horrific squeals of someone being struck down by the might of the divine banhammer, and are revealed the gruesome site of a dead, mutilated account (many things are deleted in some cases, etc). The question is, who's next, and why....


----------



## tehuti88

GeomTech said:


> Oh man... Viewing these permaban notifications is like discovering a corpse; we hear the horrific squeals of someone being struck down by the might of the divine banhammer, and are revealed the gruesome site of a dead, mutilated account (many things are deleted in some cases, etc). The question is, who's next, and why....


Regarding "why," most of them very well deserved it for breaking site rules, and coming back as numerous alt accounts, despite repeated warnings. See the threads about Stalkers and Trolls.


----------



## funnynihilist

Not much


----------



## 0589471

GeomTech said:


> Oh man... Viewing these permaban notifications is like discovering a corpse; we hear the horrific squeals of someone being struck down by the might of the divine banhammer, and are revealed the gruesome site of a dead, mutilated account (many things are deleted in some cases, etc). The question is, who's next, and why....


like tehuti said many, especially more recent users, are actually previously banned members' alternate accounts. Some of these guys have been around for years.


----------



## Ai

Zatch said:


> Did you do things together in your childhood? Like outdoorsy stuff? Trips to someplace memorable?
> 
> It'd mean the world to get him something that just shows you remember moments you two spent together. I have near zilch with my own father so I think just going to see him will be enough.


Yeah, that's basically what I kind of end up falling back on most of the time. My parents split when I was about 5, so for a good chunk of my childhood he would pick me up on Sundays and we'd go see a movie together. He is also a cheap drunkard who'd rather waste money on beer than cable, so his homelife is rather dull. lol So I keep that in mind and usually buy him movies and books and things. But it's hard to say what he's going to like and what he isn't. He's a western fan, but there's only so much out there. 

I don't think he's quite as sentimental as I am, so I try not to get too carried away on the specifics. lol

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Kevin001

This year has been the hardest year of my life but also the most eye opening.


----------



## Ai

I don't know how much more of my boss' asshattery I can handle before I lose it. So far, I've been more afraid of quitting than staying and swallowing the abuse... but one of these days...

She is an actual, middle-aged, drama-obsessed child with an inferiority complex so intense that it manifests in a compulsive need to constantly reassert her power in petty, passive aggressive ways. One of those ways is intentionally trying to pit us, her employees, against one another. "Divide and conquer," and whatnot.

We just hired a new woman on a few days ago. Today, said newbie got a little flustered while informing a customer where her unwanted clothes could be placed. She kept tripping over her words, giggled sort of nervously, and apologized. My boss then leans over, all conspiratorially, and whispers "Don't worry. You're still doing better than [my name] ever has. At least they can hear _you_."

Bi*ch, guess who can hear YOU?

Seriously?

They then kind of snickered, glanced at me, and started snickering again.

I am way too old for this high school bullsh*t.

Ps. I am awesome at my job and the customers love me.

So suck it.


----------



## komorikun

I have an idea for a thread but I think I will wait till the weekend to post it. Can't really post or read responses easily while at work. Typing on my cell phone is super tedious.


----------



## love is like a dream

is tge girl @ 0:25 and @ 1:41 (same girl) the coolest person in the world jesus


----------



## roxslide

Anyone ever feel like Chicken Little.... you know that old folk tale?

I just feel like I'm always silently screaming, "The sky is falling! The sky is falling!" but really I'm a fool and walking straight into the fox's den.


----------



## Suchness

I'm close, just need a little more patience.


----------



## girlyone1

I_Exist said:


> I'm thinking about how people can just turn on you in a split second.


^ Exactly what I'm thinking rn.


----------



## Blue Dino

It's annoying when people will very consistently gif spam a big chunk of a thread. Especially if these gifs have no noticeable reason or context. Having to scroll through all of that crap. And I imagine it will be a pain in the butt for people browsing on mobile or at work, while it will be less obvious if it's all texts, and then they run into a wall of gifs and pictures.


----------



## mt moyt

my data got reset today, every 11th of the month. feels good to be able to browse instagram and tapatalk anywhere i am again.
Have to be a bit more careful though, i thought 5gb was a lot when i upgraded from 1gb last month, but i went over 4gb within 20 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love is like a dream

do more things that make you forget to check your phone


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream

wow i really don't understand why mods keep deleting my posts recently.

i mean i post in the: (Just For Fun) section. i didn't post in the frustration,medication or what's bothering you thread.

it says:
Just For Fun (24 Viewing)
Got a joke? Cool site? Funny picture?


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> wow i really don't understand why mods keep deleting my posts recently.
> 
> i mean i post in the: (Just For Fun) section. i didn't post in the frustration,medication or what's bothering you thread.
> 
> it says:
> Just For Fun (24 Viewing)
> Got a joke? Cool site? Funny picture?


it's 
General Discussion not (Just For Fun) sorry. fail


----------



## Memories of Silence

Coincidence said:


> wow i really don't understand why mods keep deleting my posts recently.


Three of them broke the rules, and the rest were GIFs which seemed like spam because they had nothing to do with the thread (this one). Posting lots of GIFs or videos can make the page lag, and it can be annoying, as this post says:



Blue Dino said:


> It's annoying when people will very consistently gif spam a big chunk of a thread. Especially if these gifs have no noticeable reason or context. Having to scroll through all of that crap. And I imagine it will be a pain in the butt for people browsing on mobile or at work, while it will be less obvious if it's all texts, and then they run into a wall of gifs and pictures.


Sorry for not telling you why they were deleted. If I have to delete any more, I'll tell you why.


----------



## love is like a dream

^it's okay. xD


i'm too tired. i feel like i'm going to sleep 24 hours straight.


----------



## GeomTech

tehuti88 said:


> Regarding "why," most of them very well deserved it for breaking site rules, and coming back as numerous alt accounts, despite repeated warnings. See the threads about Stalkers and Trolls.


Then that'll lead to the question as to why they engage in these kinds of activities; which would be a lot of factors. Nevertheless, I still wonder about this.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Just one day where I didn't feel like ****. Just one thing to look forward to. I'm a completely empty shell compared to this time last year.


----------



## Zatch

It's really hard to maintain the dismissive attitude I have toward people I don't like, when I see them getting **** on helplessly.

I don't really get it, but I guess I don't have to. It's just feels weird. Standing up for people isn't a big deal to me anymore.


----------



## Ai

Dear rando who's been knocking on my door for the past, like, 15 minutes,


Take a hint.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm afraid of how bad I feel and need her to come back, talk to me, and realize that we're both losing here. I can't keep taking this pain and worry.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

C137 said:


> God man, how the hell can there be so many of us in this same boat. We need to find a resolution. Jump off this ship and come ashore to fantasy Island.


I don't know what to do man. There's just too much history between us for me to ever get over this tbh. She's all I ever had and I'm heartbroken. The fight we had at the end torments me. Never thought it would end like that and I hate the anger I felt and things I said. I wish we could talk, apologize to each other and move one, but she want's absolutely nothing to do with me.


----------



## CharmedOne

Yu89 said:


> The 1st sentence totally me. I work so fast my boss often run out of stuff for me to do. That's what happening right now. Sitting at work posting. The rest definitely don't apply to me.


Yeah, that's the only part that has ever applied to me, previously with school and then with work. Nowadays, I'm lucky if I can find my keys. &#128579;&#129318; Nice that you can get online during the downtime. Like little mini-breaks throughout the work day.



splendidbob said:


> ...but I still need to resolve the neck issue, and figure out exactly what career I will do. It sounds ****ing insane to still have no clue, but I keep looking through career after career and cant see myself doing any without ending up killing basically everyone there. My hope is that further change from doing the degree, building up my capacity for tolerating stuff, and further improving my social skills will see me in a good spot at the end. I think this will happen.
> 
> Would still like to have a rough idea, because I need to start preparing myself early. Momentum is very important for me.
> 
> What might just scupper everything, still, after all this ****ing time, is the neck problem. That would suck...


In a couple months, one of my relatives is getting lower back surgery to replace a herniated disc with a spring, like in this article http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1201017/Me-operation-How-tiny-spring-end-chronic-pain.html I'm hoping they'll offer that for herniated neck discs sometime soon. Too late for me with 3 discs; they're fused to a titanium plate and donor bone fragments, but the discs around them have degenerated, so maybe for those...

Maybe if you can hang in there, the springs will be an option for you. In the meantime, there are places where the desks can be placed so you can stand, rather than sit, to help relieve pressure on your spine. Some ergonomics feature. I personally have to alternate sitting, standing, and lying down, when things get bad. If those desks are adjustable, you could stand when you get uncomfortable and sit when you tire. ?



tehuti88 said:


> In my case I think it's because I'm like the one person in Michigan who doesn't like winter, and prefers to go barefoot. Therefore, I must live in Hawaii. :lol


Ugh, I hate the midwest snows and winter, too! And the sweltering, sticky summers. And autumn allergies. Clearly, I just hate nature. :grin2: Nah, not really. Maybe I just hate any weather that's under 50° F and over 80°. And humidity. But, like a dumb---, I moved away from an area that fit that description, on most days. :doh



Crisigv said:


> Why are people so cruel? I'll never fully trust anyone, not even my family.


Sorry. I've been there, too. Right now, I'm riding the wave of happiness that comes with their taking it easier on me and all of us getting along. But in the back of my mind is that this never lasts. Either they, or I, will do something to screw it all up again. Makes me really anxious and paranoid. Even during the good and peaceful times, like now...

Good luck and hang in there. Is moving out or moving away an option? A family therapy session? My therapist keeps recommending that for me. I don't know why I haven't taken her up on it...


----------



## herk

i feel so stuck


----------



## firestar

My cat is so close to rolling over on command. I need to record him one of these days.


----------



## 0589471

firestar said:


> My cat is so close to rolling over on command. I need to record him one of these days.


awww, that would be so cute to see!!! Is your cat the one in your avatar?


----------



## firestar

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> awww, that would be so cute to see!!! Is your cat the one in your avatar?


Yes, he is  I got him last fall. He's the first cat I've ever owned by myself. My family's owned cats since I was a kid, but since this is my first real cat I've been able to try out new things - like teaching him tricks.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Somehow, the dustpan at work got lost so the only thing I could use to get up trash with was a friggin banana box with holes in it. This is ridiculous. Who loses a dustpan at work? And not only that but doesn't get another one.


----------



## 0589471

firestar said:


> Yes, he is  I got him last fall. He's the first cat I've ever owned by myself. My family's owned cats since I was a kid, but since this is my first real cat I've been able to try out new things - like teaching him tricks.


He's so cute!! Reminds me of my friend's cat, I post pictures of him sometimes. I don't have any myself due to allergies and my 2 dogs, but I do like them  I kind of know what you mean, my family has always had dogs growing up but it's different when you finally have your own.

Here's one of Tiggy.


----------



## Chevy396

Yay, there is finally a storm brewing and I can smell the moisture. Gonna get nice and cool tonight.


----------



## firestar

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> He's so cute!! Reminds me of my friend's cat, I post pictures of him sometimes. I don't have any myself due to allergies and my 2 dogs, but I do like them  I kind of know what you mean, my family has always had dogs growing up but it's different when you finally have your own.
> 
> Here's one of Tiggy.


Such a cute cat! They do look alike.

I like dogs, too, but I'm a cat person at heart. Thankfully, my cat has many doglike characteristics, so it's like having both at the same time


----------



## 0589471

firestar said:


> Such a cute cat! They do look alike.
> 
> I like dogs, too, but I'm a cat person at heart. Thankfully, my cat has many doglike characteristics, so it's like having both at the same time


You know I think you had a blog at one time and I commented on pictures of your kitty before!! He stands out  I need to remember to change my blog to friends only. >_<

Aw haha yeah, your type is your type. I think I'm too needy for cats. I love dogs mostly, but I have met some I didn't like, mostly due to poor training unfortunately and some behaviors I'm not too fond of. I definitely feel cats seem cleaner, especially after dealing with that messy, muddy, pukey dog yesterday while babysitting meanwhile her 2 cats were angels LOL.

I think one of my dogs reminds me of a cat sometimes. He only cuddles when HE feels like it. he'll follow me around, but won't sit with me or lay with me when I want. Then randomly he'll jump up next to me or happen to lay on my bed by me. I'll be like "Omg you love me, you really love me!" lol


----------



## harrison

I can't believe how high this little dog can jump. He sort of bounces around like a kangaroo when he gets excited. He even bounced up the other day and gave me a kiss. Cheeky little devil.


----------



## tehuti88

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Here's one of Tiggy.


I love his teeny-tiny little muzzle! So cute! :mushy


----------



## 0589471

tehuti88 said:


> I love his teeny-tiny little muzzle! So cute! :mushy


Hehe, I like the way he looked at me like I better not take away his comfy chair!


----------



## Chevy396

I have to admit that fire the other day smelled amazing, however bad that sounds. I thought somebody was bbqing.


----------



## T-Bone

Why do grown women take selfies using cat and bunny filters on their phone? eek :/


----------



## Chevy396

The hood of my truck comes up to my neck, stock. I need to raise it so it comes up to my nose.


----------



## 0589471

I don't know, I've wondered this too. Most photo apps, predominantly Snapchat, make use of this function and I guess it just became popular as a "cute" thing to do. I think I look weird as it is, it just seems silly to me.


T-Bone said:


> Why do grown women take selfies using cat and bunny filters on their phone? eek :/


----------



## Chevy396

Look, it's a Colorado palm tree!


----------



## T-Bone

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I don't know, I've wondered this too. Most photo apps, predominantly Snapchat, make use of this function and I guess it just became popular as a "cute" thing to do. I think I look weird as it is, it just seems silly to me.


How do i say this politely? It doesn't appear cute. It doesn't appear like fun. It's extremely...juvenile. A red flag imo. I can see being bored and all, but if that's the last resort for a bored mind, yikes. I sound like a complete ******* probably, oh well.


----------



## 0589471

No I understand what you mean. My mind instantly goes to teenagers, but a lot of adults use it too. It just kind of sends this juvenile mentality across though.



T-Bone said:


> How do i say this politely? It doesn't appear cute. It doesn't appear like fun. It's extremely...juvenile. A red flag imo. I can see being bored and all, but if that's the last resort for a bored mind, yikes. I sound like a complete ******* probably, oh well.


----------



## harrison

T-Bone said:


> Why do grown women take selfies using cat and bunny filters on their phone? eek :/


To try to look cute - and most likely to cover up any imperfections.

I have a friend that does this - it works with her, she looks very cute indeed. (although I admit it's a bit weird - but then again I'm no-one to be calling people weird)


----------



## girlyone1

T-Bone said:


> How do i say this politely? It doesn't appear cute. It doesn't appear like fun. It's extremely...juvenile. A red flag imo. I can see being bored and all, but if that's the last resort for a bored mind, yikes. I sound like a complete ******* probably, oh well.


Well I don't have snap chat and I initially thought the same thing until I used it with my sister. It's actually kind of cool to use different filters on your photos. It just makes taking the average selfie a little more exciting.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## harrison

I want everything.


----------



## T-Bone

girlyone1 said:


> Well I don't have snap chat and I initially thought the same thing until I used it with my sister. It's actually kind of cool to use different filters on your photos. It just makes taking the average selfie a little more exciting.


My thought process is more like, why even bother to take a selfie then? It's not even a picture of you anymore at this point, and people are just gonna look right over it anyways. Not to mention think you're a 13 year old trapped in a adult body and not want to associate with you anymore because you clearly don't relate on the same maturity level.


----------



## Chevy396

In my rocky mountain rehab you can smoke weed, drink beer, and take Kratom. Hell, ill buy it for ya. Just can't do the hard stuff.


----------



## 0589471

girlyone1 said:


> I guess ppl can say the same for ppl who take pictures with objects, like a giant mug that obviously has an expression they want to be shown.


I suppose but it's not covering her face. She's just hinting at a character she played on TV for years. I'm not criticising anybody, for the record. Just don't quite get it.


----------



## girlyone1

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I suppose but it's not covering her face. She's just hinting at a character she played on TV for years. I'm not criticising anybody, for the record. Just don't quite get it.


Oh didn't know it was a celebrity, guess it makes it acceptable when they do it.....


----------



## SofaKing

Sigh...**** it.


----------



## Chevy396

Everyone is so happy on this hiking trail. Never seen a sad or angry person the entire time I've been hiking here.


----------



## Chevy396

I hope I'm watching Two And A Half Men when I die.


----------



## Steve French

My package cleared customs in 7 minutes apparently. This must be a new record. Usually it's a week, more likely two.


----------



## Chevy396

It is amazing what you get for free as an old white male. My dad essentially gets this farm in Colorado for free because there is an attached apartment to rent out that pays for the loan payment. Then he gets his tools and truck from his dad for free. What else do you need? He already has a free wife to cook and clean for him.


----------



## Chevy396

Steve French said:


> My package cleared customs in 7 minutes apparently. This must be a new record. Usually it's a week, more likely two.


Who did you bribe, lol?


----------



## Kevin001

Some chick is obsessing over me since she inadvertently grabbed my bicep one day. Eek.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Some chick is obsessing over me since she inadvertently grabbed my bicep one day. Eek.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


>


Lol she wasn't expecting me to have muscles now every time she sees me she is star struck or something lol. It was a unwanted touch but she went for the grab so quick I couldn't react. But oh well.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Lol she wasn't expecting me to have muscles now every time she sees me she is star struck or something lol. It was a unwanted touch but she went for the grab so quick I couldn't react. But oh well.


lol i think you'll make it. hopefully she doesn't go full creeper on you and follows you home.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol i think you'll make it. hopefully she doesn't go full creeper on you and follows you home.


:O


----------



## Blue Dino

Silent Memory said:


> Three of them broke the rules, and the rest were GIFs which seemed like spam because they had nothing to do with the thread (this one). Posting lots of GIFs or videos can make the page lag, and it can be annoying, as this post says:
> Sorry for not telling you why they were deleted. If I have to delete any more, I'll tell you why.


No clue there was actually a rule for this. Yay!

Yeah I wasn't really directing this at anyone in particular, just notice this very often and I kinda get annoyed. I never really pay attention to people that does this.


----------



## SplendidBob

Oh ****. Moving my benzo stash to my sisters. Was still off my head this morning.

Bob: "A slight beard trim, something different"
Bob: "yes, lets see how the weight loss has affected your face"
Bob: I fancy "squaring the bit at the front (square from the side)
Bob: Ok, well that looks patchy as **** now
Bob: Yeh, oops
Bob: Lets try blending in the beard line
Bob: its already high, are you sure that will word?
Bob: nope, lets try anyway
Bob: lol sure
Bob: its too high isn't it
Bob: yeh, lets make it precise again

The result:

1. A bizarre patchy beard
2. A neckline that is too high that makes it looks like one of those guys who cant cut a beard
3. A beard that actually fairly closely matches the contours of my face.

This is going to take a month to grow out.

Oh well, its exposure.

The moral of the story, don't **** about when you are off your head. Plus don't take benzos, unless they are prescibed. Almost tempted to throw mine as they have almost no use (except I could use a tiny dose as they totally remove my neck pain).

Beard carnage. No pics. Sorry. ****. The end of Bob. I also feel week. I bet my lifts suffer down the gym, if I can even set foot in there now.

Pls give sympathy, not for me, but for the beard.


----------



## SplendidBob

I dont even want to look in the mirror right now


----------



## roxslide

Ugh god drama. Idk. What do you do when you care for people but they are just too much of a handful... like you've got to let them go or they will pull you down with them? Is it selfish? Or just practical? 

I have my own struggles and hearing about their **** just severely stresses me out but they just keep making the worst choices ever. It's not like the ****show is just circumstantial. Also I'm still pissed about the cats but I also feel guilty about yelling at them for it because they have so much on their plate. 

ANNNNND she's thinking about cheating again. Hm. I wonder if she's Borderline? She's got a lot of the signs but some big stuff is missing, she comes off too chill I think. I don't know. But she's extremely reckless and also promiscuous, has cheated on her bf like 3 times now. Can't be alone or even go without affection or socialization. Also abuses different vices to the point where I could call it self harm, she has no survival instinct at this point. Very low self esteem. I feel like she's talked about feeling empty before and I can totally see that, it's like she's always trying to fill some void. I've seen her in extreme emotion before but typically she's very agreeable and avoids conflict so idek


----------



## Blue Dino

I really hate running into people I use to know, but haven't spoke to in many many years. It's like you recognize each other, but at the same time I'm not too certain if they recognize me. And then I have to make a split second decision whether to greet them or not. Either I look rude by not greeting them, or I look very awkward if I greet them and they either don't recognize me, or they do but believe we never really knew each other that well. 

Ran into an old classmate today from high school and we stared at each other. I was about to say hi to her, but made a split second decision not to and just looked away coldly. I felt so bad afterwards.


----------



## mt moyt

i should be qualified to teach people how to speak in a monotone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

She volunteered in a care home and befriended this woman, Doreen, who had cancer. I have the life long cancer of mental illness and feel more ill than ever, but where is she to befriend me? It's all I need. She know's how much I've struggled in life and how much better she made me feel. Where are you when I need you? I can't cope with how bad I feel for much longer.


----------



## Zatch

I wanna wrestle with somebody.


----------



## scintilla

I was just thinking about how when I was younger, circa ten years ago when I first joined this site, I was almost incapable of going out alone. I couldn't do things like go shopping alone. I had a fear of eating out alone, eating in front of people at restaurants. I couldn't walk through town alone without thinking the worst thoughts and being on the verge of a panic attack literally every time. I was convinced everyone was judging me. I was convinced everyone thought I was hideous, weird and just the worst. Now, a lot of these tasks are easy and like second nature to me. I don't even give them a second thought anymore.

And it's so crazy. Like, I really don't give myself enough credit for how hard I worked on things (and tbh sometimes I think my family/friends don't either). I think I often tend to forget because I still struggle with certain things. Anxiety is just a part of my life. It comes in waves and sometimes it's better and sometimes it's worse and there's still a lot I want/need to work on and fight. Nevertheless, I have come so far. So far. And I guess I just feel a bit proud of myself. It was a long and tedious process but because of how hard I worked, I am where I am today. It's still not the ideal place that I want but it's getting there. And it's only like this because I didn't give up and because of the support of those I love. I need to remember that and remind myself in the moments where my depression overwelmes me.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

scintilla said:


> I was just thinking about how when I was younger, circa ten years ago when I first joined this site, I was almost incapable of going out alone. I couldn't do things like go shopping alone. I had a fear of eating out alone, eating in front of people at restaurants. I couldn't walk through town alone without thinking the worst thoughts and being on the verge of a panic attack literally every time. I was convinced everyone was judging me. I was convinced everyone thought I was hideous, weird and just the worst. Now, a lot of these tasks are easy and like second nature to me. I don't even give them a second thought anymore.
> 
> And it's so crazy. Like, I really don't give myself enough credit for how hard I worked on things (and tbh sometimes I think my family/friends don't either). I think I often tend to forget because I still struggle with certain things. Anxiety is just a part of my life. It comes in waves and sometimes it's better and sometimes it's worse and there's still a lot I want/need to work on and fight. Nevertheless, I have come so far. So far. And I guess I just feel a bit proud of myself. It was a long and tedious process but because of how hard I worked, I am where I am today. It's still not the ideal place that I want but it's getting there. And it's only like this because I didn't give up and because of the support of those I love. I need to remember that and remind myself in the moments where my depression overwelmes me.


I spent over 4 years stuck inside. Before that it was over 2 years, before that it was a year, months, weeks. Basically my 20's were a nightmare. It wasn't until I was 32 that I stepped outside after 4 years being inside. Now I can do much more. I can go and hike a mountain on my own hundreds of miles away, walk around a city, eat in any restaurant, book hotels, etc etc, but, I feel like this is all normal stuff, so why should I be proud? I'm still a complete mess. I haven't worked in years, can't afford to move out to anywhere that isn't a dump, and I'm still lonely as hell. It's very hard to look on the positive things I've done because I still have so much more work that needs to be done, and things like going back to work, are a massive brick wall for me. There's still too much work to be done and it feels like an endless struggle. Right now I've just completely given up again after falling out with the only person I've ever cared about in all these years. That was a massive set back. Life's a massive struggle for me. Feels like it's never ending.


----------



## Kevin001

Internet always going out


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, that guy I work with told me my hair is nice. Yet, he doesn't like working with me. Lol He said at first he noticed something about my hair but didn't know exactly what. So I said you didn't even know I got my hair cut? And he said he did but not at first. Weird. I would think someone would instantly notice a hair cut and say oh cool you got a hair cut or something once they first saw it. Especially if it goes from being long to medium length. I'm surprised it took him as long as it did to say I got my hair cut. Haha.


----------



## Just Lurking

unnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

The idea of trying to fit in and be normal, day after day, fills me with dread. I know it would increase my feeling of loneliness as well, and I can't cope with that now even though I'm doing nothing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want to change my avatar to Proxima Midnight from the Infinity War film but I can't because Thanos needs to die and also hard to find a decent image anyway.

Why are the bad guys always aesthetic? At least Falcon has cool wings and Black Panther has a cool black/purple outfit I guess. And Loki is an anti-villain/anti-hero so kind of counts for everything, though all his helmets look ridiculous haha. (and there are probably a bunch of counter examples to villains looking better but as a general rule.)


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Just saw my moms camel toe. If I wasn't traumatized enough! :um


----------



## riverbird

I just made my best batch of homemade ranch dressing yet. I should bottle it up and sell it. You'd never know it was vegan. Too bad I didn't pay attention to how much garlic powder, onion powder, parsley, and pepper I added.


----------



## truant

splendidbob said:


> Beard carnage. No pics. Sorry. ****. The end of Bob. I also feel week. I bet my lifts suffer down the gym, if I can even set foot in there now.
> 
> Pls give sympathy, not for me, but for the beard.












Just remember the pictures of Hugh Jackman running on the beach. Even the best looking men have their off days. :hug



Persephone The Dread said:


> Why are the bad guys always aesthetic?


Because pride is a sin and modesty is a virtue. Evil people dress to impress.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm thinking about how I think people make huge deals about things in forums that don't really matter.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> Because pride is a sin and modesty is a virtue. Evil people dress to impress.


Hm I guess that makes sense.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol...Sometimes, things are just so random and weird it's ridiculously funny.


----------



## SplendidBob

truant said:


> Just remember the pictures of Hugh Jackman running on the beach. Even the best looking men have their off days. :hug
> 
> Because pride is a sin and modesty is a virtue. Evil people dress to impress.


All isn't quite lost. The problem currently is that is is lopsided. Probably be respectable in a couple of weeks. I resisted the urge to cut it all off because i didnt want people vomiting at me whehever I went.


----------



## Zatch

Had a really weird dream, I had a female roommate who I think was a serial killer. Woke up before I could delve into the mystery. Drats.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol...Sometimes, things are just so random and weird it's ridiculously funny.


Had one of those nights several days ago, love 'em. It's a welcome trend from the usual.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Bugs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Anxiety be gone


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Zatch said:


> Had a really weird dream, I had a female roommate who I think was a serial killer. Woke up before I could delve into the mystery. Drats.
> 
> Had one of those nights several days ago, love 'em. It's a welcome trend from the usual.


I had one of those days at work the other day. :lol


----------



## SofaKing

I have no idea why I do this to myself.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> I just made my best batch of homemade ranch dressing yet. I should bottle it up and sell it. You'd never know it was vegan. Too bad I didn't pay attention to how much garlic powder, onion powder, parsley, and pepper I added.


I have the same problem whenever I create a new dish that I love.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ll regret it when I die but seriously, I don’t want to be involved. Nothing quite like being the shameful child of the family at big events for other family members


----------



## Ai

It seems one of my sisters brought bed bugs home with her from work. There are full-out adults wandering around, so it's clearly been a few months. One of those sisters spends every weekend here. I am now terrified we have them...

I don't even know what I'd do.

Most of my clothes are delicate and can't be washed in scorching water or put in the dryer, let alone on high. 


I work in a clothing store; so if my boss found out, she'd probably fire me.


I can't handle this kind of stress...


lol.


----------



## 3stacks

praying for a miracle


----------



## Winds

I tend to forget how fun playing poker live can be.


----------



## riverbird

Just noticed that my profile has 666 views. I am amused.


----------



## Omni-slash

People comment on how pale I am. But I want the appeal of the sun explained to me, because I still avoid it like the plague. It's warm, sticky and gross. I much prefer winter.


----------



## SofaKing

Why do I always drive people away?


----------



## 0589471

SofaKing said:


> Why do I always drive people away?


no...you don't :squeeze


----------



## tehuti88

* *





It makes me feel bad, but I'm jealous. Nobody's ever interested in or impressed by my daydreams/fantasies... -_- Even back when I used to oblige people who asked me about my creations or my inner worlds, nobody ever reacted with a sincere, "Please, tell me more!" They only ever awkwardly changed the subject...or said nothing at all...

I wish I could create _something_ that other people care about. I've tried so hard for so long, why does _none_ of it matter?


----------



## 0589471

I wanted to hear more about your novels :/


tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me feel bad, but I'm jealous. Nobody's ever interested in or impressed by my daydreams/fantasies... -_- Even back when I used to oblige people who asked me about my creations or my inner worlds, nobody ever reacted with a sincere, "Please, tell me more!" They only ever awkwardly changed the subject...or said nothing at all...
> 
> I wish I could create _something_ that other people care about. I've tried so hard for so long, why does _none_ of it matter?


----------



## 3stacks

tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me feel bad, but I'm jealous. Nobody's ever interested in or impressed by my daydreams/fantasies... -_- Even back when I used to oblige people who asked me about my creations or my inner worlds, nobody ever reacted with a sincere, "Please, tell me more!" They only ever awkwardly changed the subject...or said nothing at all...
> 
> I wish I could create _something_ that other people care about. I've tried so hard for so long, why does _none_ of it matter?


 maybe one day they will. I mean from your posts you seem interesting so I feel like you would have some interesting daydreams for sure, don't give up on them just yet.


----------



## Chevy396

It's only the things I love that die, never me.


----------



## Chevy396

A burial plot is the only really good investment in life.


----------



## scooby

Ok, lets do this. Get inked. Ready to go.


----------



## PandaBearx

When people hit on you but take it too far.


----------



## CNikki

The more denial that is shown, the less sympathy I have to give . All I want is the truth.


----------



## Chevy396

I think I've seen every episode of Two And A Half men multiple times now.


----------



## 0589471

According to some relatives I am a poor example of a Russian. To quote "You are like crybaby Americans, you grow up coddled by mother". My mother was anything but a coddler, but since she isn't Russian she got a lot of crap too. It doesn't bother me, I don't identify truly as anything...I'm just a person with split roots. I never felt like I belonged anywhere anyway.


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> According to some relatives I am a poor example of a Russian. To quote "You are like crybaby Americans, you grow up coddled by mother". My mother was anything but a coddler, but since she isn't Russian she got a lot of crap too. It doesn't bother me, I don't identify truly as anything...I'm just a person with split roots. I never felt like I belonged anywhere anyway.


 you're an example of a good person. So you belong anywhere cause the world needs more of it


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## roxslide

That's it. I give up on school. Maybe I will try makeup or art school again eventually. I have a lot of credits, but I can't attend this school anymore it's just pointless. I guess I'll transfer.

I'm also going to look for another job. So I can actually live alone and have some peace. 

I'm done lying to myself. I always want to be optimistic but never want to actually put the work in.


----------



## harrison

It's weird what turns up on ebay. Yesterday I was just mucking around and I came across a hand-written poem written over a hundred years ago by an Australian novelist - Ethel Turner. She wrote Seven Little Australians, a bit of a classic in Australian children's literature. 

Astonishing.


----------



## BeamingNow

PandaBearx said:


> When people hit on you but take it too far.


Sorry, the impromptu musical number and dance routine was probably a little too forward, and getting "PandaBearx" tattooed on my forehead seemed like a good idea at the time. I'll try to tone it down in the future though.


----------



## Winds

Just seen a spider web in the bathroom with my hair in it. I feel so honored...


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> Your post reminded me of when I went to Bali and I walked to the beach in the late afternoon. Everyone was happy, people were selling things, tourists were soaking up the sun and about 15/20 metres behind me, next to our hotel I realized they were burning dead bodies. Just out in the open.. it was so strange. I also remember these flowers in a paper bowl or something of the sort. They used to light them and they were left everywhere in the streets.


Sorry, didn't see this before. Yeah, Bali is Hindu so there's all that sort of thing happening there. Lots of offerings to the Gods etc.

I had a dream when I was in Ubud one time ages ago about the town itself - the next morning I told an old friend of mine who was a local about it and how I'd seen how the town used to look long before I actually went there. He just said - yes that was how the buildings were a long time ago Don - maybe you've been here before.  He wasn't the least bit surprised.


----------



## Zatch

I nose booped the mirror. It was surprisingly heartwarming.



PandaBearx said:


> When people hit on you but take it too far.


Yep. This singlehandedly ruined something for me too lately. I get that we all lose our heads over people we're attracted to sometimes, but without some level of mindfulness you risk ruining things for both parties.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> Why do I always drive people away?


Don't blame only yourself. It takes two to tango, after all.


----------



## girlyone1

Still thinking about the guy who broke my heart. :crying:


----------



## zonebox

The greatest obstacle I have ever faced in life, is myself. 

It is quite the monumental obstacle too! I've tried to jump it, I've tried scale it, to dig my way through, yet it remains undefeated.


----------



## Blue Dino

Late night naps are so weird. Like the ones I get really drowsy shortly after dinner, I lay in bed for a bit and then wake up at almost 12am.


----------



## PandaBearx

BeamingNow said:


> Sorry, the impromptu musical number and dance routine was probably a little too forward, and getting "PandaBearx" tattooed on my forehead seemed like a good idea at the time. I'll try to tone it down in the future though.


:lol please do, hopefully the tattoo isn't permanent.



Zatch said:


> I nose booped the mirror. It was surprisingly heartwarming.
> 
> Yep. This singlehandedly ruined something for me too lately. I get that we all lose our heads over people we're attracted to sometimes, but without some level of mindfulness you risk ruining things for both parties.


Some people just lack a filter to the point where the compliment they're intending to give is more like word-vommit. Instead of being flattering it's offensive as well as cheap. Other times it borders on, or is, harassment.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Those threads will *never *go well on this forum. 
Ever. 
They end up the same way every single time. 
Every. Single. Time.


----------



## 0589471

twytarn said:


> Those threads will *never *go well on this forum.
> Ever.
> They end up the same way every single time.
> Every. Single. Time.


I was thinking the same thing lol. It's kind of like "Oh another fire was set, I'll just stay away from there."


----------



## HiddenFathoms

twytarn said:


> Those threads will *never *go well on this forum.
> Ever.
> They end up the same way every single time.
> Every. Single. Time.





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I was thinking the same thing lol. It's kind of like "Oh another fire was set, I'll just stay away from there."


I agree 

And, whereas I used to get upset now I don't have any emotional investment anymore.

It's like if I am with a friend and someone shouts racist **** at them. I won't leave it unanswered. I might discuss it with other friends. But, it also doesn't wreck my day.

It matters less to me if threads go well, then having ridiculousness go unchallenged. But, maybe that is stupid if it's the same people having the same conversations??


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@HiddenFathoms Most people are very much set in their ways. so it just seems like a waste of time and energy to me. It's the same reason I stay away from the S&C section, you are never going to change anyone's mind, no matter how much you challenge the ridiculousness, lol.


----------



## Chevy396

Kittens...


----------



## 0589471

aww, yours?


SolutionX said:


> Kittens...


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> aww, yours?


Yeah, I've been taming them. I think I finally broke them by figuring out how much they like back scratches.


----------



## 0589471

how cute! they look like baby wildcats, like little grey panthers or something. Have you named them?


SolutionX said:


> Yeah, I've been taming them. I think I finally broke them by figuring out how much they like back scratches.


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> how cute! they look like baby wildcats, like little grey panthers or something. Have you named them?


I don't think anyone has named them. The dad was a long hair black cat and the mom was a grey calico.


----------



## AussiePea

Gf spilled boiling water over her lap and had to go to hospital, pretty nasty 2nd degree burns (your tea and coffee is deadly!). Anyway, went to public emergency, treated immediately and zero out of pocket expense. How can people be against this kind of health system?


----------



## SofaKing

Happy Weekend Everybody!

Fun fact.... did you know it would take 4.46 seconds for an 188 pound body to fall 32 stories?


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> how cute! they look like baby wildcats, like little grey panthers or something. Have you named them?






That sound is his purring.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Happy Weekend Everybody!
> 
> Fun fact.... did you know it would take 4.46 seconds for an 188 pound body to fall 32 stories?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I feel so out of it today. "rubs tired eyes"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> Fun fact.... did you know it would take 4.46 seconds for an 188 pound body to fall 32 stories?


"gasp" ... I did not know that little factoid!

...

Don't try it. :rub


----------



## komorikun

AussiePea said:


> Gf spilled boiling water over her lap and had to go to hospital, pretty nasty 2nd degree burns (your tea and coffee is deadly!). Anyway, went to public emergency, treated immediately and zero out of pocket expense. How can people be against this kind of health system?


Was she sitting when it happened? Where are the burns?


----------



## The Linux Guy

Tall Girls


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## 0589471

awwwww they are so cute!!! They seem super soft too. Sounds like they're pretty content. You should keep them :3 I would name them anyway, just for fun.


SolutionX said:


> That sound is his purring.


----------



## AussiePea

komorikun said:


> Was she sitting when it happened? Where are the burns?


Yes just sat down, over upper and inner thighs, luckily got cold water onto it quickly. Burns are scary.


----------



## Zatch

SolutionX said:


> Yeah, I've been taming them. I think I finally broke them by figuring out how much they like back scratches.


Oh yeah, that's a favorite of mine too. I like the little "mlem mlem" thing that they do.

Watched this ant drag a crumb thrice its size. Imagined "Eye of the Tiger" fading in from the background.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@SolutionX So cute.

I mean the kittens.


----------



## harrison

It's funny watching the looks on people's face when they're dealing with El Trumpo. He was just sitting at a big table of people and the nice looking older lady sitting beside him looked like she was a bit worried where his hands might go


----------



## discopotato

Gotta love it when people make fun of Asians around me, not realizing I'm half Asian


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I cooked my vegetable soup just the way I wanted. Yay.


----------



## funnynihilist

When you're all alone and lonely in your midnight hour,
And you find that your soul has been up for sale,
And you begin to think bout all those things that you've done,
And you begin to hate just about everything.


----------



## harrison

discopotato said:


> Gotta love it when people make fun of Asians around me, not realizing I'm half Asian


You're half-Asian? That's interesting.

Tell those people to get lost. Everyone knows Asian people are the best.  I sometimes think I must have been Asian in another life or something. 

Mixed race people are usually the best-looking too, especially half-Asians. There's a girl that lives next door to my wife that is half Indian and half Japanese and it's alarming how beautiful she is. :O


----------



## Wanderlust26

About to get a fresh start.


----------



## harrison

I think someone's opened a new book-shop down near the markets. I'd better go and check that out.


----------



## Chevy396

Zatch said:


> Oh yeah, that's a favorite of mine too. I like the little "mlem mlem" thing that they do.
> 
> Watched this ant drag a crumb thrice its size. Imagined "Eye of the Tiger" fading in from the background.


That's a great idea! I wonder if I can simply tell my phone "Make this video have a badass theme song.". I'm getting lazy now with basic AI already.


----------



## Chevy396

discopotato said:


> Gotta love it when people make fun of Asians around me, not realizing I'm half Asian


That's how I am when people make fun of man who*res around me, not knowing I'm a man who*re myself.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> I'm sad that wizard is a dingus, his aesthetic was very close to my sensibilities and he kinda looks like Black Witchery's bassist


Hahaha I was thinking the _exact _ same thing while watching that YouTube video. Apparently this is my life theme of the week of my life

Also I thought it was Titania she dressed up as (cause Shakespeare mention plus fairy outfit,) and also =O

Also I'm not sure if that was from a legit channel or a character created for the video because if it's the former I'm more annoyed. Yeah think it must be an actual channel, since they're reacting to something.

*edit:* I found his YouTube channel and skipped to a random video part way through and he said 'that's a made up word' which immediately made me think of one part of Infinity War where I think Thor says 'all words are made up' googled that just now to try and find a gif or something and found some people discussing the quote in connection to a song:

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnJPCooprnk

Apparently that's the lead singer of The Strokes. I don't really remember them other than Last Nite and quite probably some other singles they released at that time. Yeah Reptilia as well apparently (don't remember any of the song names.)

Now I'm listing to Interpol again, well this has been quite the journey.

I keep falling, maybe half the time, maybe half the time
I keep falling, maybe half the time, maybe half the time
But it's all the rage back home
It's all the rage back home


----------



## Chevy396

twytarn said:


> @SolutionX So cute.
> 
> I mean the kittens.


----------



## roxslide

discopotato said:


> Gotta love it when people make fun of Asians around me, not realizing I'm half Asian


Oh cool another halfie! My dad makes racist comments about asians and Koreans even though clearly he knows what I am -_-

But yeah idk if I've experienced that before. Usually white people think I'm Asian and Asian people think I'm white.


----------



## firestar

roxslide said:


> Oh cool another halfie! My dad makes racist comments about asians and Koreans even though clearly he knows what I am -_-
> 
> But yeah idk if I've experienced that before. Usually white people think I'm Asian and Asian people think I'm white.


I'm half Asian, too, but I don't think I've ever been mistaken for white. My dad is pretty dark. I've always seen it as a negative (I get asked where I'm from a lot, as if I can't be possibly be American), but at least no one mocks Asians around me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

:rain


----------



## Crisigv

I hate that I'm all alone in this struggle.


----------



## roxslide

firestar said:


> I'm half Asian, too, but I don't think I've ever been mistaken for white. My dad is pretty dark. I've always seen it as a negative (I get asked where I'm from a lot, as if I can't be possibly be American), but at least no one mocks Asians around me.


Oh I didn't realize you were! Haha we are growing in numbers, time to take over the world!!! (Oops, did I blow our cover...)

If it helps I've always been jealous of half-asian kids that are more obviously Asian. I was put in a lot of Korean groups as a kid like church or after school programs and I got bullied pretty bad for not being Korean enough.


----------



## truant

harrison said:


> I think someone's opened a new book-shop down near the markets. I'd better go and check that out.


Take me with you.


----------



## roxslide

I get legitimately triggered by weddings now. It's a new topic of anxiety due to the events of last year. If someone invites me to a wedding I honestly don't know what I'll do. 

I really hope my roommates don't invite me to their wedding. They must understand that I have major issues by now.


----------



## BackToThePast

Great. There's a thief who's been stealing packages left at our building. I'm just glad I had the intuition to have that expensive parcel delivered to my parents' house before I found out about this.


----------



## harrison

I think I need to get a decent stereo system set up again. This listening to tracks on youtube with earplugs is crap.


----------



## roxslide

Omg!!!! When Shiina Ringo's music get added to spotify??? I'm so excite omg love her

Going to be looping Gibusu and Meisai for the next 24 hrs


----------



## harrison

truant said:


> Take me with you.


I'd love to - shame we live so far apart.

You probably would have loved where I went to today. I went to our big State Library. It's an incredible old building - plus they have a bookshop just near the entrance. 

I went to have a look at a whole pile of correspondence between a famous old Australian writer and her publisher. I recently bought a hand-written poem she'd written about a hundred years ago and I needed to see if the writing matched. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Zatch

Wish I was into more genres of music as an early teen. Messages I needed would have gotten to me a lot sooner.

Oh well. At least I'm making great use of them now. They helped me out of my rut.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AussiePea said:


> Gf spilled boiling water over her lap and had to go to hospital, pretty nasty 2nd degree burns (your tea and coffee is deadly!). Anyway, went to public emergency, treated immediately and zero out of pocket expense. How can people be against this kind of health system?


 You don't pay taxes? If your taxes don't come out of your pocket, where do they come from? Is it magic?

I'll tell you how I can be against it. It's extortion. It's like in those old mafia movies where you'd see the enforcer guy go around and say "That's a nice house you got there. It would be a shame if anything were to happen to it nod nod wink wink".

Why did we outlaw racketeering if we're just going to let the government do the same thing?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've ****ed up my life and need someone, something, to save me from myself. I don't have much time left and I've barely lived.


----------



## firestar

roxslide said:


> Oh I didn't realize you were! Haha we are growing in numbers, time to take over the world!!! (Oops, did I blow our cover...)
> 
> If it helps I've always been jealous of half-asian kids that are more obviously Asian. I was put in a lot of Korean groups as a kid like church or after school programs and I got bullied pretty bad for not being Korean enough.


Sorry to hear that.

I guess we'll have to be jealous of each other, then  My dad was raised American. He's 2nd/3rd generation - i.e. his mom was an immigrant and his dad's parents were immigrants, but his dad was American. His parents placed a heavy emphasis on assimilation, so my dad never even learned Japanese growing up. I've always felt self-conscious about the fact that I look Asian and people often assume that I'm from another country, but I'm really not. The only ties I had to Japan were my grandparents, and I didn't see much of them after we moved away from them when I was a kid.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

i dreamt about you again, it comes and goes and is getting more and more infrequent.
It was so long ago, in our fleeting teens, were both adults now.
Whatever we had meant nothing, even to me.
'time heals all' or some **** like that.
The old me would want to punch me in my jaded face right about now. haha



Even though fictitious, it was great to see your face.


----------



## Chevy396

harrison said:


> I think I need to get a decent stereo system set up again. This listening to tracks on youtube with earplugs is crap.


You can get a decent bluetooth speaker now the size of a coffee cup. I can't turn mine up or the neighbors complain. Waterproof too.

https://www.amazon.com/BOOM-Swimmer-DUO-Waterproof-Bluetooth/dp/B015OY2C16/ref=mp_s_a_1_3


----------



## cmed

I very much understand all those standup jokes about rescue dogs being insane now that I have one. This dog is a psychopath.

As long as I keep him away from other people he's alright. We certainly have that in common.


----------



## nameless3903787489796

I just realized how my SA and autism often makes me look younger than my actual age. 

I'm in my mid-twenties, but whenever people guessed my age, they would guess my age between 18-22. In fact, I just had someone earlier telling me that I don't look my age at all and I looked like 18 years old. 

I'm wondering if this is a good or bad thing. On one hand, I just never seemed to age. Yet, on the other hand, it's creepy to be growing older every year yet still looking like an 18 year old. :um


----------



## funnynihilist

Genetic Girl said:


> I just realized how my SA and autism often makes me look younger than my actual age.
> 
> I'm in my mid-twenties, but whenever people guessed my age, they would guess my age between 18-22. In fact, I just had someone earlier telling me that I don't look my age at all and I looked like 18 years old.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is a good or bad thing. On one hand, I just never seemed to age. Yet, on the other hand, it's creepy to be growing older every year yet still looking like an 18 year old. :um


Enjoy it!

"Remember youth as youth goes by, for as you are now so once was I"

I read that on an old tombstone actually :|


----------



## CNikki

Genetic Girl said:


> I just realized how my SA and autism often makes me look younger than my actual age.
> 
> I'm in my mid-twenties, but whenever people guessed my age, they would guess my age between 18-22. In fact, I just had someone earlier telling me that I don't look my age at all and I looked like 18 years old.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is a good or bad thing. On one hand, I just never seemed to age. Yet, on the other hand, it's creepy to be growing older every year yet still looking like an 18 year old. :um


It can be good and bad. At least as you get older you won't look like your exact age. Downsides to that is that you're more likely going to be asked for ID when obtaining liquor (if you drink). I tend to get mixed responses as to when people guess my age.


----------



## SofaKing

Genetic Girl said:


> I just realized how my SA and autism often makes me look younger than my actual age.
> 
> I'm in my mid-twenties, but whenever people guessed my age, they would guess my age between 18-22. In fact, I just had someone earlier telling me that I don't look my age at all and I looked like 18 years old.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is a good or bad thing. On one hand, I just never seemed to age. Yet, on the other hand, it's creepy to be growing older every year yet still looking like an 18 year old. :um


Take advantage of it...trust me. I've seen women who look older than they should too. While I appreciate that you'd rather at least look your age, if you have to be burdened with this, it's an easier burden to carry than the alternative.


----------



## truant

harrison said:


> I'd love to - shame we live so far apart.
> 
> You probably would have loved where I went to today. I went to our big State Library. It's an incredible old building - plus they have a bookshop just near the entrance.
> 
> I went to have a look at a whole pile of correspondence between a famous old Australian writer and her publisher. I recently bought a hand-written poem she'd written about a hundred years ago and I needed to see if the writing matched. It was a lot of fun.


I probably would have just found a nice empty spot between them and lived there.

That's pretty cool. Where did you pick it up? I'd ask who wrote it but I probably wouldn't recognize them. Australian writers aren't really my forte.


----------



## Overdrive

SolutionX said:


> You can get a decent bluetooth speaker now the size of a coffee cup. I can't turn mine up or the neighbors complain. Waterproof too.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BOOM-Swimmer-DUO-Waterproof-Bluetooth/dp/B015OY2C16/ref=mp_s_a_1_3


Oh boy.... :roll


----------



## CNikki

I've said this in the past but mean it this time. I'm completely done with Society & Culture forum.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I've always been top of the bottom when it came to school and even to this very day when it comes to work. I'll take it, I guess. :\


----------



## riverbird

I really need to get my knee looked at again and get a (hopefully) official diagnose for my arthritis. I'm sure any records of my diagnosis when I was a year old are long gone. I keep replaying in my mind the multiple doctors at the ortho clinic I was going to for my patella fracture last year saying my knee is the "weirdest" they've ever seen (partially because of past trauma/injuries too) and the last one that I saw saying he could "see" it on my last x-ray when I mentioned arthritis. The fracture last year has just made everything worse. Sigh.


----------



## Zatch

Saw a _beautiful_ redhead today. Didn't want to bother her with chit chat, since her family said she is special needs. But we waved at each other, which was pretty heartwarming.

It's always the little things.


----------



## CNikki

Finally figured out how to delete a text conversation without having to open the text in order for it to be seen as 'read'. Also took alerts off of the flake's phone number.

Bye, Felicia.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Release me from my prison. Give me some company. I just don't want to be lonely all the damn time!


----------



## roxslide

I want all the pets

Mostly 

Ferrets, snake(hognose, Mexican black king), and bearded dragon. And obviously some spiders.

I really really want ferrets but they are so much work tbh. But they are so lovable omg.


----------



## Crisigv

I miss my grandparents. :cry


----------



## komorikun

I'm in a weird mood today. Not bad but just weird. Not sure why. Not sure if it's the waking up super late or the heat or what.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I miss my grandparents. :cry


:hug


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I could pass out right now


----------



## harrison

truant said:


> I probably would have just found a nice empty spot between them and lived there.
> 
> That's pretty cool. Where did you pick it up? I'd ask who wrote it but I probably wouldn't recognize them. Australian writers aren't really my forte.


I came across it the other day on the British ebay site. I often look through them all - the UK one, the French, Italian and German one too - to see what's there. This was apparently in the papers of an Englishman that was at one time the Governor of NSW. It really is amazing what turns up on ebay sometimes.

It was fun looking through her letters back and forth with her publisher in London. I mainly wanted to see examples of her hand writing but it was very interesting looking at everything else as well.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> :hug


Thank you. 


Canadian Brotha said:


> I could pass out right now


Me too


----------



## discopotato

harrison said:


> You're half-Asian? That's interesting.
> 
> Tell those people to get lost. Everyone knows Asian people are the best.  I sometimes think I must have been Asian in another life or something.
> 
> Mixed race people are usually the best-looking too, especially half-Asians. There's a girl that lives next door to my wife that is half Indian and half Japanese and it's alarming how beautiful she is. :O


I am indeed :b 
ah yes, so I've been told. So I am bound to feel unattractive when I have that to live up to :b



SolutionX said:


> That's how I am when people make fun of man who*res around me, not knowing I'm a man who*re myself.


People make fun of man who*res?  I was under the impression that being a man "who*re" was considered cool



roxslide said:


> Oh cool another halfie! My dad makes racist comments about asians and Koreans even though clearly he knows what I am -_-
> 
> But yeah idk if I've experienced that before. Usually white people think I'm Asian and Asian people think I'm white.


Oh yay, hello fellow halfie :c Really, your own dad? That's terrible. People used to think I was half Asian a lot more when I was a kid, now I pass as white to most people. and occasionally Latina, lol.


----------



## Chevy396

discopotato said:


> I am indeed :b
> ah yes, so I've been told. So I am bound to feel unattractive when I have that to live up to :b
> 
> People make fun of man who*res?  I was under the impression that being a man "who*re" was considered cool
> 
> Oh yay, hello fellow halfie :c Really, your own dad? That's terrible. People used to think I was half Asian a lot more when I was a kid, now I pass as white to most people. and occasionally Latina, lol.


Well, on this site it's not cool. Kind of causes some jealousy and hormonal flare ups.


----------



## discopotato

SolutionX said:


> Well, on this site it's not cool. Kind of causes some jealousy and hormonal flare ups.


I'd say on this site particularly, its very cool. They wish they were you


----------



## harrison

The Indonesians shot dead 3 suspected Islamic militants yesterday in Yogyakarta. Apparently hundreds of fighters have returned to Indonesia after fighting in Syria and could be anywhere in Indonesia. Pretty scary stuff.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I'm thinking about how much I missed out in my life so far because of anxiety, And Im thinking about changing so I don't look back and feel this bad 10 years from now...


----------



## Wren611

Meaning and purpose are man-made nonsense.


----------



## Chevy396

Wow, double rainbow...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SolutionX said:


> Wow, double rainbow...


----------



## harrison

I've lived here for more than a year and a half and my lounge room is still a mess of boxes and books. I only really live in this room - TV and laptop is in here so I guess it doesn't matter, but it's a bit of a mess out there.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> ...


Have you ever tried this scent? I was thinking of checking it out. (sorry I couldn't find the scent thread.)

https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/...aign=sn_ALWON_YT_DARK_US_ENG_EC_MENSFRAGRANCE


----------



## Chevy396

The worst part of a decade of cryo sleep is the muscle atrophy.


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Lol, I've never seen that meme before.


----------



## Kinable

tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me feel bad, but I'm jealous. Nobody's ever interested in or impressed by my daydreams/fantasies... -_- Even back when I used to oblige people who asked me about my creations or my inner worlds, nobody ever reacted with a sincere, "Please, tell me more!" They only ever awkwardly changed the subject...or said nothing at all...
> 
> I wish I could create _something_ that other people care about. I've tried so hard for so long, why does _none_ of it matter?


I get mixed feelings from most of your posts, like you want people to like you but then you say you don't care about anything. I have Game Designer as my title, I get asked all the time about what I'm working on and if I have any games people can play right now. You seem like an interesting and creative person but you don't seem very inviting, this is just my point of view though, others know you better than I do and I'm just going off of your posts that I've seen from time to time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SolutionX said:


> Lol, I've never seen that meme before.


It is pretty old now but every time I see a double rainbow I think of that guy/remix.


----------



## scintilla

I think I have an allergy to cherries. I noticed recently that the inside of my mouth itches slightly after I've eaten them but I've never had a problem with eating cherries before so I didn't give it much thought. And I even wondered if perhaps it was being caused by something else I was doing/consuming.

Yesterday, I came home and washed a small bowl full of cherries and then ate them. And maybe like 30 minutes later my mouth was itching like crazy, my lips, and also the inside of my nose?? Weirdly. But it wasn't a light annoyance like before, it was an unbearable itch that wouldn't go away. My nose also became really congested and I swear even my breathing felt a bit wheezy. I took an anti histimine and that releaved the symptoms a bit and eventually I felt better. But even now after sleeping (really poorly at that) the inside of my nose still itches and now feels dry and sore. And I just feel so tired, my whole body does. Idk it's weird. 

So...that's fun


----------



## roxslide

Omg I had no idea that there aren't any snakes in so many countries like Ireland, New Zealand etc. Makes sense though I guess.

I have so many cool memories as a kid seeing snakes and even interacting with them. (I used to pick up garter snakes all the time, one time left one in my step mom's room as a prank lol)

I love these guys. My little friends. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northwestern_garter_snake


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> Omg I had no idea that there aren't any snakes in so many countries like Ireland, New Zealand etc. That's so sad. Makes sense though I guess.
> 
> I have so many cool memories as a kid seeing snakes and even interacting with them. (I used to pick up garter snakes all the time, one time left one in my step mom's room as a prank lol)
> 
> I love these guys. My little friends. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northwestern_garter_snake


Come to Australia and see how you like picking up snakes.


----------



## roxslide

Suchness said:


> Come to Australia and see how you like picking up snakes.


Dude I also lived in Florida that also has dangerous snakes. Cottonmouth, Coral Snakes, Diamond Back. You just need to know what you're messing with. I am not sure what your point is besides maybe trying show that you have bigger balls or something. Ok. You win. You are king of the jungle lol keep at it Tarzan


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> Dude I also lived in Florida that also has dangerous snakes. Cottonmouth, Coral Snakes, Diamond Back. You just need to know what you're messing with. I am not sure what your point is besides maybe trying show that you have bigger balls or something. Ok. You win. You are king of the jungle lol keep at it Tarzan


Come to Australia and try it then.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

scintilla said:


> I think I have an allergy to cherries. I noticed recently that the inside of my mouth itches slightly after I've eaten them but I've never had a problem with eating cherries before so I didn't give it much thought. And I even wondered if perhaps it was being caused by something else I was doing/consuming.
> 
> Yesterday, I came home and washed a small bowl full of cherries and then ate them. And maybe like 30 minutes later my mouth was itching like crazy, my lips, and also the inside of my nose?? Weirdly. But it wasn't a light annoyance like before, it was an unbearable itch that wouldn't go away. My nose also became really congested and I swear even my breathing felt a bit wheezy. I took an anti histimine and that releaved the symptoms a bit and eventually I felt better. But even now after sleeping (really poorly at that) the inside of my nose still itches and now feels dry and sore. And I just feel so tired, my whole body does. Idk it's weird.
> 
> So...that's fun


 I get that allergic reaction type thing pretty much every day no matter what I do. I think I'm allergic to life. It might be dust in my case. Would make sense, since you just plain can't get away from dust.


----------



## roxslide

Suchness said:


> Come to Australia and try it then.


Ugh. Why so aggressive. You aren't doing your avatar justice I think you should change it to Vegeta


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> Ugh. Why so aggressive. You aren't doing your avatar justice I think you should change it to Vegeta


Just come and try it.


----------



## Chevy396

roxslide said:


> Omg I had no idea that there aren't any snakes in so many countries like Ireland, New Zealand etc. Makes sense though I guess.
> 
> I have so many cool memories as a kid seeing snakes and even interacting with them. (I used to pick up garter snakes all the time, one time left one in my step mom's room as a prank lol)
> 
> I love these guys. My little friends. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northwestern_garter_snake


I have a really vivid memory of letting garter snakes crawl down the hole in the knees of my jeans, just to freak people out. Loved snakes too.


----------



## roxslide

SolutionX said:


> I have a really vivid memory of letting garter snakes crawl down the hole in the knees of my jeans, just to freak people out. Loved snakes too.


Yeah garter snakes are the best. I got pooped on once though which was not fun haha


----------



## Chevy396

roxslide said:


> Yeah garter snakes are the best. I got pooped on once though which was not fun haha


Yes haha, they do poop on you a lot.


----------



## Chevy396

The press rarely gets a good shot that demonstrates how nice the first lady's *** is.


----------



## xxxxanonxxxx

Revealing alien existence would cause mass hysteria.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## scintilla

WillYouStopDave said:


> I get that allergic reaction type thing pretty much every day no matter what I do. I think I'm allergic to life. It might be dust in my case. Would make sense, since you just plain can't get away from dust.


Daamn, you have my sympathy. I couldn't having to feel that on the regular :/ Perhaps it is to dust though, I'm pretty sensitive to it as well. Have you ever had an allergy test?


----------



## Chevy396

I really feel like yelling out the window at this mother****ing neighbor dog. Has been barking nonstop for two hours from 2am to 4am. I tried wearing earplugs and sound canceling headphones at the same time and it still didn't work.


----------



## Chevy396

How can I still have an itch on a spot on my back that is completely numb from a lidocaine patch.


----------



## Kevin001

Could use a haircut but I'll probably wait another week.


----------



## Rebootplease

Wondering why @Sus y chose to deactivate. 
&#129300;


----------



## funnynihilist

Rebootplease said:


> Wondering why @Sus y chose to deactivate.
> &#129300;


That's true, where is that girl?


----------



## Rebootplease

funnynihilist said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering why @Sus y chose to deactivate.
> &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, where is that girl?
Click to expand...

I dunno dog... I mean bear


----------



## SplendidBob

SolutionX said:


> Have you ever tried this scent? I was thinking of checking it out. (sorry I couldn't find the scent thread.)
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/...aign=sn_ALWON_YT_DARK_US_ENG_EC_MENSFRAGRANCE


I haven't.

Recommendations

1. Sauvage (only wear if you are in an area where lots don't wear it)
2. L Nuit De Lhomme (terrible projection, bad performance, draws women in, great for close encounters)
3. Acqua Di Gio Profumo (women at my gym don't seem to react quite as well to this as the others)
4. Bleu De Chanel

Honorable mention for Mont Blanc Individuel, I didnt like it to begin with had a sample on the other day in Tesco, realised I liked it, a woman behind me got flustered and dropped some **** and on the way out walked past me with the look of someone who wanted to either kill me, or **** me. I couldn't tell which, but given that I hadn't done anything to warrant death, I can assume the former.

Aventus clones do well also, women def notice that, but Sauvage and esp La Nuit De Lhomme sometimes make women do ****ing bizarre **** like standing ridiculously close to you to smell it. It's very rare, but it happens. I don't speak to random women much, at a party I was at recently a drunken friend couldn't keep her hands off me though and kept sniffing my shoulder. (La nuit).

I wouldn't bother with any that aren't on that list tbh, those have been tested by a **** tonne of people and always get good results. My final two purchases will be Bleu de Chanel and Mont Blanc Individuel, then I have a pretty strong rotation.

Other than when winter comes ofc, then I need another couple .

Sauvage, every woman will like, but many will know it
Bleu De Chanel, any woman will like, less will know it, and its less aggressively sexy
Acqua Di Gio Profumo, like Blue De Chanel, more professional, upmarket, with a strong summer vibe
La Nui De Lhomme, "We are getting naked".

I have all but bleu. Sauvage I have a love hate relationship with, if I wear it too much I detest it.

If I were thinking of spending decent cash on a frag, I would get samples of those and a few others and see which fits your tastes and character better. I just rotate now because I use them to boost my mood, so whichever I feel smells nicest on the day I tend to wear .


----------



## SplendidBob

Rebootplease said:


> Wondering why @Sus y chose to deactivate.
> &#129300;





funnynihilist said:


> That's true, where is that girl?


She was chased off by one or more of the stalkers. Even though they are banned now (pines), she feared they would just come back under another account and resume the creepy "if you need anyone to talk to i'm here for you" ****. He used to instan message her whenever she logged onto chat, that kind of thing.


----------



## Zatch

What the hell are dreams sometimes? I couldn't tell you. **** gets freaky.



splendidbob said:


> She was chased off by one or more of the stalkers. Even though they are banned now (pines)


I thought he was cool until I'd read all that had happened and saw his behavior offsite.

Idiot.


----------



## Rebootplease

Zatch said:


> What the hell are dreams sometimes? I couldn't tell you. **** gets freaky.
> 
> 
> 
> splendidbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was chased off by one or more of the stalkers. Even though they are banned now (pines)
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was cool until I'd read all that had happened and saw his behavior offsite.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

Saw his behavior off site??? What did I miss and where is the replay button? Is this on youtube...j


----------



## Rebootplease

Go Croatia


----------



## Zatch

Go Croatia!


----------



## Rebootplease

Rebootplease said:


> Go Croatia





Zatch said:


> Go Croatia!


Yeah , we lost


----------



## Rebootplease

Zatch said:


> Go Croatia!


Oh u were being sarcastic... hardy har.


----------



## Zatch

Rebootplease said:


> Oh u were being sarcastic... hardy har.


No! I'd just woken up and wanted to root for them with you. I didn't know my cheering was so untimely.

That is unfortunate.


----------



## Rebootplease

Zatch said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh u were being sarcastic... hardy har.
> 
> 
> 
> No! I'd just woken up and wanted to root for them with you. I didn't know my cheering was so untimely.
> 
> That is unfortunate.
Click to expand...

Oh okay. Yeah, bad timing. It's the one time I actually watch sports..maybe again in 4 years.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> I haven't.
> 
> Recommendations
> 
> 1. Sauvage (only wear if you are in an area where lots don't wear it)
> 2. L Nuit De Lhomme (terrible projection, bad performance, draws women in, great for close encounters)
> 3. Acqua Di Gio Profumo (women at my gym don't seem to react quite as well to this as the others)
> 4. Bleu De Chanel
> 
> Honorable mention for Mont Blanc Individuel, I didnt like it to begin with had a sample on the other day in Tesco, realised I liked it, a woman behind me got flustered and dropped some **** and on the way out walked past me with the look of someone who wanted to either kill me, or **** me. I couldn't tell which, but given that I hadn't done anything to warrant death, I can assume the former.
> 
> Aventus clones do well also, women def notice that, but Sauvage and esp La Nuit De Lhomme sometimes make women do ****ing bizarre **** like standing ridiculously close to you to smell it. It's very rare, but it happens. I don't speak to random women much, at a party I was at recently a drunken friend couldn't keep her hands off me though and kept sniffing my shoulder. (La nuit).
> 
> I wouldn't bother with any that aren't on that list tbh, those have been tested by a **** tonne of people and always get good results. My final two purchases will be Bleu de Chanel and Mont Blanc Individuel, then I have a pretty strong rotation.
> 
> Other than when winter comes ofc, then I need another couple .
> 
> Sauvage, every woman will like, but many will know it
> Bleu De Chanel, any woman will like, less will know it, and its less aggressively sexy
> Acqua Di Gio Profumo, like Blue De Chanel, more professional, upmarket, with a strong summer vibe
> La Nui De Lhomme, "We are getting naked".
> 
> I have all but bleu. Sauvage I have a love hate relationship with, if I wear it too much I detest it.
> 
> If I were thinking of spending decent cash on a frag, I would get samples of those and a few others and see which fits your tastes and character better. I just rotate now because I use them to boost my mood, so whichever I feel smells nicest on the day I tend to wear .


Thanks, it sounds like you've done your research so I'll be sure to try those before I pay $250 for a bottle of scented alcohol.


----------



## CNikki

I had a feeling the user mentioned above about stalking was suspicious. They tried to hit it off on me at one point after being nice on multiple occasions (took it that they were friendly, of course) and at that point I just ignored them. There was another incident of someone being too close to a user on here (believed that they may have been the same person due to the span of when each account was banned) and...let's say that there was no intention to just be friendly and getting to know someone's general interests. The person fell for it. Now I'm careful and pretty much shut everything off except for just posting. I'm actually close to just leaving myself. I haven't felt too safe to share so much on here for a while anyway (different case) and the *****ing doesn't really contribute towards anything anyway.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> I haven't.
> 
> Recommendations
> 
> 1. Sauvage (only wear if you are in an area where lots don't wear it)
> 2. L Nuit De Lhomme (terrible projection, bad performance, draws women in, great for close encounters)
> 3. Acqua Di Gio Profumo (women at my gym don't seem to react quite as well to this as the others)
> 4. Bleu De Chanel
> 
> Honorable mention for Mont Blanc Individuel, I didnt like it to begin with had a sample on the other day in Tesco, realised I liked it, a woman behind me got flustered and dropped some **** and on the way out walked past me with the look of someone who wanted to either kill me, or **** me. I couldn't tell which, but given that I hadn't done anything to warrant death, I can assume the former.
> 
> Aventus clones do well also, women def notice that, but Sauvage and esp La Nuit De Lhomme sometimes make women do ****ing bizarre **** like standing ridiculously close to you to smell it. It's very rare, but it happens. I don't speak to random women much, at a party I was at recently a drunken friend couldn't keep her hands off me though and kept sniffing my shoulder. (La nuit).
> 
> I wouldn't bother with any that aren't on that list tbh, those have been tested by a **** tonne of people and always get good results. My final two purchases will be Bleu de Chanel and Mont Blanc Individuel, then I have a pretty strong rotation.
> 
> Other than when winter comes ofc, then I need another couple .
> 
> Sauvage, every woman will like, but many will know it
> Bleu De Chanel, any woman will like, less will know it, and its less aggressively sexy
> Acqua Di Gio Profumo, like Blue De Chanel, more professional, upmarket, with a strong summer vibe
> La Nui De Lhomme, "We are getting naked".
> 
> I have all but bleu. Sauvage I have a love hate relationship with, if I wear it too much I detest it.
> 
> If I were thinking of spending decent cash on a frag, I would get samples of those and a few others and see which fits your tastes and character better. I just rotate now because I use them to boost my mood, so whichever I feel smells nicest on the day I tend to wear .


Thanks, it sounds like you've done your research so I'll be sure to try those before I pay $250 for a bottle of scented alcohol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ok, who the **** is Faith? Because she just left a note under my car windscreen at the gym asking me out for a coffee.

The possibilities at work here...

1. Very attractive woman, always seems to be with a guy, always assumed she thought i was creeping on her (because I was), but def used to give me looks (10%)
2. Not so attractive woman, definitely into me (70%)
3. Interesting somewhat muscled older lady, always comes and leaves with massive dude (could be brother) definitely knows my car (4%)
4. Rather pretty quite shy Asian girl, mildly plump in a good way, wore perfume today (15%)
5. Very beautiful young woman left with a fella almost as soon as I entered gym(0.5%)
6. Very beautiful young woman entered gym went upstairs almost immediately.(0.5%)

High probability goes to 2. 3 would be interesting as hell. 1 or 4 all over those (esp 1) 5 and 6 almost impossible.

The note read:

OPEN ->

Then

Hey, 
Iv'e noticed you a few times at the gym, and didn't want to be strange and go up to talk to you.

Well leaving a note on your car is just as weird. Anyway if your'e single text me about maybe getting a coffee?

My number is xxxxxxxx

Hope you enjoyed your workout 

Faith x

How the **** do I find out who it is, and then let her down gently if its who I think it is?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@splendidbob

I think that's the first time I've ever heard of anything like that happening to someone, most people would either ask someone out in person or just avoid doing it (or add them on a social network I guess.) Also odd that she didn't consider you might not know who she is.

I guess you can either take the risk or search your local area on facebook for Faiths and see if any look familiar. Or try and get her Facebook info via text.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

CNikki said:


> I had a feeling the user mentioned above about stalking was suspicious. They tried to hit it off on me at one point after being nice on multiple occasions (took it that they were friendly, of course) and at that point I just ignored them. There was another incident of someone being too close to a user on here (believed that they may have been the same person due to the span of when each account was banned) and...let's say that there was no intention to just be friendly and getting to know someone's general interests. The person fell for it. Now I'm careful and pretty much shut everything off except for just posting. I'm actually close to just leaving myself. I haven't felt too safe to share so much on here for a while anyway (different case) and the *****ing doesn't really contribute towards anything anyway.


I think he stopped quoting me after I said one of his female avatars was cute lol. Might have been a coincidence, but would be pretty hilarious if not.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> @splendidbob
> 
> I think that's the first time I've ever heard of anything like that happening to someone, most people would either ask someone out in person or just avoid doing it (or add them on a social network I guess.) Also odd that she didn't consider you might not know who she is.
> 
> I guess you can either take the risk or search your local area on facebook for Faiths and see if any look familiar. Or try and get her Facebook info via text.


No faiths came up that could be her.

It's not a huge risk, per se, it's just kinda if its the one I don't want it to be then that might be awkward. It will also be awkward anyway, but I am supposed to be taking risks in life atm. And this sure as **** qualifies. I don't particularly fear for my safety or anything like that, there's basically no way on earth in my gym that a woman would approach a man (I have only ever seen a man approach a woman once) in over a year, so if she really wanted to do it then either catching me outside, or something like this would be the way to do it. I have had women show interest before quite a lot and even give "approach me" signals, but I never do, obviously.

Whatever I do to text to find out who she is, it risks me having to reject her and I don't know how to reject people.

I cant really see much of a way round this other than agreeing for ****s and giggles and see what my tiny shorts have caught in their rather vinegary net.


----------



## SplendidBob

I am even now trying to think "who's face looks like it might be a Faith"? lol. It isn't working.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Maybe she left it on the wrong car, then you'd both be uncomfortable. Win, win!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

If I think of the name Faith three things come to mind. This character in a sitcom series or something from when I was a kid called Hope and Faith (about two sisters with those names I think,) The character Faith from Buffy and the song Faith by The Cure.


----------



## SplendidBob

twytarn said:


> Maybe she left it on the wrong car, then you'd both be uncomfortable. Win, win!


Lol, I was thinking making that as a reply:

"Wow, I am amazed you like guys with such hairy backs and huge stomachs".


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm thinking about cooking again but it'll be awhile before I do.


----------



## birddookie

splendidbob said:


> She was chased off by one or more of the stalkers. Even though they are banned now (pines), she feared they would just come back under another account and resume the creepy "if you need anyone to talk to i'm here for you" ****. He used to instan message her whenever she logged onto chat, that kind of thing.


The eff man I really liked her, I hope she's doing well. Also, dern didn't know "if you need anyone to talk to I'm here for you" was creepy, I'll stop posting that. I usually put we're here for you to state the forum and it's members. Please let me know if I post something creepy if you see it.



CNikki said:


> I had a feeling the user mentioned above about stalking was suspicious. They tried to hit it off on me at one point after being nice on multiple occasions (took it that they were friendly, of course) and at that point I just ignored them. There was another incident of someone being too close to a user on here (believed that they may have been the same person due to the span of when each account was banned) and...let's say that there was no intention to just be friendly and getting to know someone's general interests. The person fell for it. Now I'm careful and pretty much shut everything off except for just posting. I'm actually close to just leaving myself. I haven't felt too safe to share so much on here for a while anyway (different case) and the *****ing doesn't really contribute towards anything anyway.


Sorry there are folks out there like this. It sucks because there are some people genuinely interested in getting to know others and help people on here.

I work in fraud prevention, and this is what we do. Find out who people are to make sure they are legit.

Here are some ways people track you

"Last and first name
city

state/province etc"

landline phone number,

Not always, but cell phones can also give up your name.
social media

dating sites

Social media and dating sites I would only let your information be viewed by close friends if you have a lot of friends, never let public see any of your information. I don't know how dating sites work with giving information, but it follows the same guidelines.

The first part is most likely how people get you, if you post pictures on here in the post a pic forum, never let a person know your city state and first name. They can just use process of elimination because they saw your photo.

I really hate this because this is a great site to possibly meet others with social anxiety. I'm also sorry if I ever quoted you and made you feel uncomfortable.

I hope you stay CNikki, but if it's too much, I wish you the best.:squeeze


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Lol, I was thinking making that as a reply:
> 
> "Wow, I am amazed you like guys with such hairy backs and huge stomachs".


Just make sure you bloody message her! If you find you're not interested just gently let her down. Don't overthink this one Bob!


----------



## tehuti88

Kinable said:


> I get mixed feelings from most of your posts, like you want people to like you *but then you say you don't care about anything*. I have Game Designer as my title, I get asked all the time about what I'm working on and if I have any games people can play right now. You seem like an interesting and creative person but you don't seem very inviting, this is just my point of view though, others know you better than I do and I'm just going off of your posts that I've seen from time to time.


I know I'm really uninviting (I've learned to be that way over time--being more inviting never helped me any), but I can't remember ever saying I don't care about anything. :|

Whiny part behind a spoiler.


* *







> I have Game Designer as my title, I get asked all the time about what I'm working on and if I have any games people can play right now.


People used to ask where to find my writing (it's very easy to find), but I guess once they got a look at it they realized it wasn't for them. I haven't had a return reader in years, would only ever get one (just one) like every five years or so and they never stuck around long, so apparently I'm not that interesting or creative.

I'd rather people not force themselves to read or comment on something of mine if they don't like it, because I used to get people ridiculing and trolling my work ("This story is the literary equivalent of diaper wipings!"..."I'm Britney Spears and I love this story!"..."I'm doing the literary world a favor by discouraging you"...a bunch of people on a forum linked to a story of mine and were mocking and making misassumptions about both it and me without even reading it...one person merely read the summary of a story, misunderstood what it was about and got offended, and told me to "stop writing completely"...many others have made fun of both my fiction and my posting style for being too wordy...etc.), or offering really backhanded comments ("You're such a talented writer, why do you waste your skills on this fantasy crap?"), and other writers have made it painfully clear they don't consider me one of them.

So I've learned not to post my links when asked or request readers anymore, either. I don't want critique (I'm mostly content with my style), publication advice (I'm not good enough), or pity readers. I just wish there was someone who sincerely _did_ like my work.




This whiny post is also intended as a reply to the other couple of users who quoted me before, and anyone else who ever asks. I'm not ignoring them, I just don't want anyone to feel obligated to read something they don't like.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> I am even now trying to think "who's face looks like it might be a Faith"? lol. It isn't working.


When you walk into the gym next time just yell out "Faith" and see you who looks around with a startled look on their face.  (just kidding)

Also, you could ask one or two of the trainers at the gym if they know a "Faith"?


----------



## 0589471

birddookie said:


> The eff man I really liked her, I hope she's doing well. Also, dern didn't know "if you need anyone to talk to I'm here for you" was creepy, I'll stop posting that. I usually put we're here for you to state the forum and it's members. Please let me know if I post something creepy if you see it.


No bird saying that isn't creepy, and you can still say it because you mean it. What was creepy was that he'd say it to EVERY girl constantly, acknowledging he wasn't truly interested in helping as he clearly wasn't even listening to what they are posting but spamming the response to get girls to PM him where the real harassing happened.


----------



## 0589471

splendidbob said:


> Lol, I was thinking making that as a reply:
> 
> "Wow, I am amazed you like guys with such hairy backs and huge stomachs".


lol!! You silly duck, just message her. I think she'd feel worse if you didn't. We learn to handle rejection and that's always a risk when you do something bold like she did. It's ok if you find out you're not interested in her, sure it's disappointing but it happens. I still think it's worth a shot at least. Could be interesting 

Basically, you can go on as though you never saw the note and see if she makes another attempt, but may never find out either. Or you can reach out and at least find out who she is, solving that mystery, taking the risk of having to let her down gently. She'll survive and so will you  PLUS if she happens to be somebody you could be interested in, that's even better right?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> No bird saying that isn't creepy, and you can still say it because you mean it. What was creepy was that he'd say it to EVERY girl constantly, acknowledging he wasn't truly interested in helping as he clearly wasn't even listening to what they are posting but spamming the response to get girls to PM him where the real harassing happened.


 Wow. I mean, I assumed that probably goes on but for some reason I'm just surprised to hear about it (even though I know I shouldn't be).


----------



## CNikki

@birddookie - I know the difference of protecting one's privacy based on what information you give out. If possible, I don't even say what region or state I'm from (have in the past, which I regret.) Unless you do allow some information such as your name and picture, I know not to complain when the people I encounter end up finding me. It's just sites like this where I wish to have a bit more privacy and not be provoked by any outside influences, which has happened...


----------



## Vip3r

I got an interview invite for a job I really want. Hopefully, it doesn't go terrible. :afr


----------



## SplendidBob

Well, sent it. Said I wasn't 100% sure who she was and she should have included a little drawing with the note so I could ID her, but was so intrigued and impressed by her car note technique that a coffee would be a fine plan. 

I figure she must be fairly confident in herself to do something like that, so lets see how it plays out.

The therapist in my head said take risks, so there we ****ing go.


----------



## 0589471

splendidbob said:


> Well, sent it. Said I wasn't 100% sure who she was and she should have included a little drawing with the note so I could ID her, but was so intrigued and impressed by her car note technique that a coffee would be a fine plan.
> 
> I figure she must be fairly confident in herself to do something like that, so lets see how it plays out.
> 
> The therapist in my head said take risks, so there we ****ing go.


yay, congrats! If anything it's a great step forward having S.A.


----------



## SplendidBob

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yay, congrats! If anything it's a great step forward having S.A.


Yeh, no choice really in the end. I have a list of personal values up on my wall, things I aspire to be. One at the top is bravery. Aint no point in any of this **** over the last year if i don't run with stuff like this and see what happens.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Did you figure out who she is?


----------



## Kinable

tehuti88 said:


> I know I'm really uninviting (I've learned to be that way over time--being more inviting never helped me any), but I can't remember ever saying I don't care about anything. :|
> 
> Whiny part behind a spoiler.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People used to ask where to find my writing (it's very easy to find), but I guess once they got a look at it they realized it wasn't for them. I haven't had a return reader in years, would only ever get one (just one) like every five years or so and they never stuck around long, so apparently I'm not that interesting or creative.
> 
> I'd rather people not force themselves to read or comment on something of mine if they don't like it, because I used to get people ridiculing and trolling my work ("This story is the literary equivalent of diaper wipings!"..."I'm Britney Spears and I love this story!"..."I'm doing the literary world a favor by discouraging you"...a bunch of people on a forum linked to a story of mine and were mocking and making misassumptions about both it and me without even reading it...one person merely read the summary of a story, misunderstood what it was about and got offended, and told me to "stop writing completely"...many others have made fun of both my fiction and my posting style for being too wordy...etc.), or offering really backhanded comments ("You're such a talented writer, why do you waste your skills on this fantasy crap?"), and other writers have made it painfully clear they don't consider me one of them.
> 
> So I've learned not to post my links when asked or request readers anymore, either. I don't want critique (I'm mostly content with my style), publication advice (I'm not good enough), or pity readers. I just wish there was someone who sincerely _did_ like my work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This whiny post is also intended as a reply to the other couple of users who quoted me before, and anyone else who ever asks. I'm not ignoring them, I just don't want anyone to feel obligated to read something they don't like.


Well I suppose it's not that you don't care about anything but certain things don't bother you or you don't let them bother you and I assumed you applied that to a lot more. Maybe because I'm not bothered by anything and I kind of applied that to you in a way. Overcoming anxiety for me meant not caring what other people think of me, especially people I don't care about. Why not post your stories on a site or forum about writing? Being a creator you have to learn to take criticism and deal with trolls. One of my games has anthropomorphic characters and some people insult the game and me for being furry and stuff. Troll comments should never be taken seriously, chances are they never read your stories in full or at all and are just being rude to be rude. My advice is just don't pay them any attention and in the case of this site you can report them.


----------



## Crisigv

I'd like to feel normal one day.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> Well, sent it. Said I wasn't 100% sure who she was and she should have included a little drawing with the note so I could ID her, but was so intrigued and impressed by her car note technique that a coffee would be a fine plan.
> 
> I *figure she must be fairly confident in herself to do something like that, so lets see how it plays out.*
> 
> The therapist in my head said take risks, so there we ****ing go.


Good for you Bob - hope you got the right lady. 

When I used to sell books at a book market here a woman came up to me one time and gave me a piece of paper with her number on it like that. It was pretty embarassing at the time. A guy I know who was selling books beside me asked what that was all about. When I told him he just smiled and said: "You never know what you'll pick up at the markets." 

Cheeky devil - but I admired her confidence.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't like how UK army adverts are blatantly targeting troubled young working class guys. Society is ****ed up.


----------



## SofaKing

I don't mean much to people, I guess.


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't like how UK army adverts are blatantly targeting troubled young working class guys. Society is ****ed up.


Here the military recruiters like to go to poor and rural high schools. Basically where people are super desperate for any sort of income.

They also go to some college campuses. I remember reading a few years ago (when there was more going on in Iraq) that they couldn't find enough new recruits. So they even went to some big campuses in California, which led to major arguments and conflicts. At some campuses the military recruiters got banned.


----------



## CNikki

Way too many things that I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Here the military recruiters like to go to poor and rural high schools. Basically where people are super desperate for any sort of income.
> 
> They also go to some college campuses. I remember reading a few years ago (when there was more going on in Iraq) that they couldn't find enough new recruits. So they even went to some big campuses in California, which led to major arguments and conflicts. At some campuses the military recruiters got banned.


They also pay less if they only have a GED instead of a HS diploma. So the poor kids are both desperate and cheap.


----------



## funnynihilist

Silence


----------



## mt moyt

wow permanent banning for him? was he one of the trolls or something? i always thought he was a real person, albeit a bit trolly sometimes (like that ghost thread)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ I am surprised by that ban also. I wonder what happened. :um


----------



## komorikun

He was nervousman. I figured that out a few months ago when he made a weird eerily familiar thread about the homeless. Not sure why nervousman got banned originally though.

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/homeless-man-called-me-turtle-dick-180071/


----------



## Perkins

It's been just over a year since I've gotten my license, and this gif pretty much sums up how I feel whenever I get behind the wheel.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Is it @cubsfandave?

It was a temp ban last time I saw.

He posted a video of the Budd Dywer committing suicide on TV.

I never thought dave was a troll. He just got carried away when drinking sometimes.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> Good for you Bob - hope you got the right lady.
> 
> When I used to sell books at a book market here a woman came up to me one time and gave me a piece of paper with her number on it like that. It was pretty embarassing at the time. A guy I know who was selling books beside me asked what that was all about. When I told him he just smiled and said: "You never know what you'll pick up at the markets."
> 
> Cheeky devil - but I admired her confidence.


:lol,

Love the tales of handsome Don in his youth.

Am about 90% sure its the woman I least want it to be now based on her response, but eh, ive sorta agreed now , oops. ****ing note leaving car women. Still a slim chance its one of two low probability outliers though lol. Blonde and 5 ft 7 covers 3 women in there.

And this is why men ask out women directly, because women do it by leaving notes on cars in insane ways, supposedly.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> :lol,
> 
> Love the tales of handsome Don in his youth.
> 
> Am about 90% sure its the woman I least want it to be now based on her response, but eh, ive sorta agreed now , oops. ****ing note leaving car women. Still a slim chance its one of two low probability outliers though lol. Blonde and 5 ft 7 covers 3 women in there.
> 
> And this is why men ask out women directly, because women do it by leaving notes on cars in insane ways, supposedly.


Good luck with the coffee date. I hope it works out well. Even if it's the woman you don't want it to be, you never know, you might actually get on and feel pretty damn good around her. You could end up with a good friend at least.


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> Good luck with the coffee date. I hope it works out well. Even if it's the woman you don't want it to be, you never know, you might actually get on and feel pretty damn good around her. You could end up with a good friend at least.


At this point I just feel very meh about it all and its a boat load of stress I feel I don't need. Whoever it is. Also really don't like the idea of going into it knowing nothing about them in a totally artificial sense. Also have practically 0 desire for any kind of romantic business, so there is that. Just feeling a massive weight of cba, being honest. Am also feeling very wary about going to the gym now as well (which is basically my daily sanctuary). Feel like this has backfired pretty horribly already, and I still have to write a bunch of **** for this upcoming degree crap, and all of this is sapping my attention from that.

The difference a morning makes.

Basically it was flattering, but not sure what the point is, atm.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> At this point I just feel very meh about it all and its a boat load of stress I feel I don't need. Whoever it is. Also really don't like the idea of going into it knowing nothing about them in a totally artificial sense. Also have practically 0 desire for any kind of romantic business, so there is that. Just feeling a massive weight of cba, being honest. Am also feeling very wary about going to the gym now as well (which is basically my daily sanctuary). Feel like this has backfired pretty horribly already, and I still have to write a bunch of **** for this upcoming degree crap, and all of this is sapping my attention from that.
> 
> The difference a morning makes.
> 
> Basically it was flattering, but not sure what the point is, atm.


I know what you're saying, but I hope you can just say **** it and go for it. She might be someone who's really good for you! You might be surprised. It's just a coffee and a chat. A small amount of time from your day. Don't overthink this. I wouldn't.


----------



## unemployment simulator

sas seems less broken today.

edit; maybe not...


----------



## birddookie

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> No bird saying that isn't creepy, and you can still say it because you mean it. What was creepy was that he'd say it to EVERY girl constantly, acknowledging he wasn't truly interested in helping as he clearly wasn't even listening to what they are posting but spamming the response to get girls to PM him where the real harassing happened.


Thank you Butterfly! Wow, that is messed up.Wish there was a way to stop this from happening.:frown2:



CNikki said:


> @*birddookie* - I know the difference of protecting one's privacy based on what information you give out. If possible, I don't even say what region or state I'm from (have in the past, which I regret.) Unless you do allow some information such as your name and picture, I know not to complain when the people I encounter end up finding me. It's just sites like this where I wish to have a bit more privacy and not be provoked by any outside influences, which has happened...


Gotcha CNikki, I wanted to make sure that wasn't the case. There are other ways.

If the person ever sent a link of a website or attachment, and you clicked on it it's possible you could've downloaded a virus, or malware. I'm sure there are other ways as well. Get rid of this by doing a malware scan, and virus scan.

Free software

anti-virus
-Avast, or AVG,

anti-malware
-Malwarebytes, and Spybot search and destroy

Paid software

McAfee, Bitdefender, Kaspersky, or Norton

Password change
You could've accidentally downloaded a keylogger, so it's best to change your passwords after you run the scans. Also I would recommend using 2 way authentication for websites, if it's an option. It's a very secure way to get onto your accounts. The basic way is email/call/text, and there are programs for 2 way authentication called Authy, and Google Authenticator. Use a notebook you can keep out of sight, if you have problems remembering passwords(like I do).

If the person knows your phone number(s) it's best to change them, Skype can be used to spoof numbers, so even if you block them, they can just spoof as many numbers as they want. even call you from your same phone number if they want.

You might know all of this, but I want to try and cover all bases to get this stuff to stop happening to you as well as others if possible. Please feel no regret, you came on here to get to know others who have the same mental condition, and someone took advantage of that. You have all the right to speak out, when we go online, we should be secured and not have to worry about giving our first name, city, and or state/province etc.

There are harder measures to resolve this as well such as getting a new computer/phone, or wiping the hard drives, if you have to do this make sure your sensitive data is backed up like contact list, photos, passwords/usernames for software you use.

If you have any questions about what I posted. Please respond and I'll try to help if I can. Take care. :smile2:


----------



## Just Lurking

splendidbob said:


> The difference a morning makes.


 Ugggh, isn't that the truth.

If I could just retain even half of the interest I have in me some nights... CBA, my life story.


----------



## Chevy396

Just Lurking said:


> Ugggh, isn't that the truth.
> 
> If I could just retain even half of the interest I have in me some nights... CBA, my life story.


I haven't seen you for a while, have just been lurking?


----------



## Chevy396

I'm not sure what kind of baby snake it was, but this video is really zoomed in. It was skinny as a pencil.


----------



## SplendidBob

It gets worse, I legitimately missed a text message from her saying she was coming back from London at 3pm if I was around to meet then. 

Pretty sure I know who it is, pretty sure she is going to be expecting someone functional, and the potential for me to get a fist full of judgement just went up 100 fold. Am currently super stressed out caught up in "doing nothing" mode because I clearly bit off more than I can chew here atm. I don't know how to deal with this at all.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm assuming she is at least one of the candidates you were hoping for?


splendidbob said:


> It gets worse, I legitimately missed a text message from her saying she was coming back from London at 3pm if I was around to meet then.
> 
> Pretty sure I know who it is, pretty sure she is going to be expecting someone functional, and the potential for me to get a fist full of judgement just went up 100 fold. Am currently super stressed out caught up in "doing nothing" mode because I clearly bit off more than I can chew here atm. I don't know how to deal with this at all.


----------



## scintilla

I miss my best friend so much. So much. I hate how things are now, it's so unnecessary. I am going to allow myself only the next 5 minutes to feel really sad about this and then I am going to try my best to focus on something else.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> It gets worse, I legitimately missed a text message from her saying she was coming back from London at 3pm if I was around to meet then.
> 
> Pretty sure I know who it is, pretty sure she is going to be expecting someone functional, and the potential for me to get a fist full of judgement just went up 100 fold. Am currently super stressed out caught up in "doing nothing" mode because I clearly bit off more than I can chew here atm. I don't know how to deal with this at all.


If it were me I would probably stock up on Xanax and ditch all my alcohol so I don't make too much of a fool of myself. Probably not the best idea in the long run.


----------



## Just Lurking

SolutionX said:


> I haven't seen you for a while, have just been lurking?


 Yeah I've mostly been staying true to my username... Posting here often feels like shouting into the void, and I find it challenging to relate to most people here. I stopped posting for several months (still lurked from time to time), but recently picked it up again for no explicable reason.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> It gets worse, I legitimately missed a text message from her saying she was coming back from London at 3pm if I was around to meet then.
> 
> Pretty sure I know who it is, pretty sure she is going to be expecting someone functional, and the potential for me to get a fist full of judgement just went up 100 fold. Am currently super stressed out caught up in "doing nothing" mode because I clearly bit off more than I can chew here atm. I don't know how to deal with this at all.


I've been telling you to meet Faith, even though I only met "her" because she knew my situation and I only asked out the meet woman because she had the same issues as me. I understand your fears because she could be a high functioning normie, but, she might be understanding of your struggles and a good woman. Would be great if you could pluck up the courage to meet her and it went down well.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

scintilla said:


> I miss my best friend so much. So much. I hate how things are now, it's so unnecessary.


This :frown2:


----------



## scintilla

Pete Beale said:


> This :frown2:


 :squeeze


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

scintilla said:


> :squeeze


It's her birthday this week and I can't send her a simple message, let alone a gift. It's painful. I wonder if there's a minute chance she might come around on her birthday, but I doubt it very, very much. What can you do, A? Sigh. :frown2:


----------



## scintilla

Pete Beale said:


> It's her birthday this week and I can't send her a simple message, let alone a gift. It's painful. I wonder if there's a minute chance she might come around on her birthday, but I doubt it very, very much. What can you do, A? Sigh. :frown2:


I'm sorry to hear that. I wish I could offer some advice but my situation is really not that much better at the moment.


----------



## CNikki

@birddookie

I appreciate the information you took time to give. What I'm worried about the most, which I don't have too much knowledge of, is when you're on a computer (say a public one) and those who moderate all activity that goes on them can potentially look at any logs and information you have used while on their computers. Long story short, I think that was the case when some people within the administrating saw what I used and they found certain patterns of how I use sites such as this and looked me up from there ever since. It's been going on for a few years now and I think some still potentially follow me. The only options I really have is a username change (thought I seen something that featured it) even though it wouldn't do much good, or simply leave. I don't really want to leave unless I 'have to' (which, due to some other events, it's convincing me to...so I don't know.) Guess I'll have to face such consequences until otherwise.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

scintilla said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I wish I could offer some advice but my situation is really not that much better at the moment.


It sucks! Hope you can figure it out one day. :smile2:


----------



## Zatch

Getting closer to someone that was the very last person I expected to. It's a little scary.

Taking it in stride since she's the least trustworthy person I've met in years. Though ironically one of the only people I actually trust nowadays.


----------



## BeamingNow

How does one maintain a 9-to-5 job with severe depression? I've had Persistent depressive disorder (dysthymia) for around a decade, so these type of feelings aren't exactly new, but they've become so intense recently that I can hardly focus at all.


----------



## SplendidBob

Oh, well I found out a lot more about her, age is going to be an issue. She isn't any of the women I suspected, quite bizarre.


----------



## 0589471

splendidbob said:


> Oh, well I found out a lot more about her, age is going to be an issue. She isn't any of the women I suspected, quite bizarre.


older or younger? wow, it got more interesting...somebody you weren't aware of, was watching you!  Hang in there


----------



## SplendidBob

Oh god the most spectacular backfire ever, chatting to her on text, I am supposed to know who she is, theres a fun game of me guessing who she is, move over to whatsapp, she posts pics, no ****ing clue who she is.


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Oh god the most spectacular backfire ever, chatting to her on text, I am supposed to know who she is, theres a fun game of me guessing who she is, move over to whatsapp, she posts pics, no ****ing clue who she is.


Try the Google image search.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm ghosted so often, I'm haunted.


----------



## Chris S W

splendidbob said:


> Oh god the most spectacular backfire ever, chatting to her on text, I am supposed to know who she is, theres a fun game of me guessing who she is, move over to whatsapp, she posts pics, no ****ing clue who she is.


I would just be honest with her. But I'm the last person to take advice from. I'd say something like " Sorry, I actually don't know who you are, but you look attractive " (if I found her attractive)


----------



## SplendidBob

I was honest, but she said previously she had seen me "looking at her" nope, so very awkward. I don't find her attractive though, unfortunately. So now its just a fest of awkwardity.


----------



## SplendidBob

No ****ing idea how to bow out of this gracefully.


----------



## SplendidBob

Even worse, she just asked me if I was free for coffee sometime this week. No point in saying yes and then having to say no later, but no idea how to say no now without being a ****


----------



## SofaKing

After you marry, ask for a divorce. Simple.


splendidbob said:


> No ****ing idea how to bow out of this gracefully.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> After you marry, ask for a divorce. Simple.


Make sure to get a prenup before hand to protect your stuff too.

>


----------



## 0589471

SofaKing said:


> After you marry, ask for a divorce. Simple.


 you're hilarious K.


----------



## SplendidBob

Pulled the age card. But its sorta been left that we might meet up anyway, no expectations, ugh. This didn't go well.


----------



## SplendidBob

She said it doesnt have to be a romantic relationship, friendship will do too, but she totally wants to savage little bob.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I tried doing a factory reset on my phone because the volume has been going up and down a lot on it and going to Google and playing different videos on YouTube. Nothing has helped it. I can't even really watch YouTube much. :/ I don't know if the temperature is messing with it or what. I guess I'll just have to keep it cool.


----------



## SplendidBob

Honestly, when she got all of the photos out that was one of the most awkward experiences of my life, holy crap. I think I actually got away with it without making her feel bad in any way though. Somehow.


----------



## blewPanda

Just got a car. I can't drive well at all. I'm scared. I'm 30. I should have put more effort into this earlier in life. I'll miss my so called friend but I have to let him go bc he's willing to let me go for ceasing our three year sexual relationship. I'm very anxious about everything at the moment. Hope my car never gets stolen or vandalized in my neighborhood. I'm watching Bones. I can only hope and do what I can.


----------



## CNikki

SofaKing said:


> After you marry, ask for a divorce. Simple.


:lol


----------



## 0589471

splendidbob said:


> She said it doesnt have to be a romantic relationship, friendship will do too, but she totally wants to savage little bob.


 I'm sorry! That is awkward...just keep being up front about your feelings. I know it's hard because you want to be as polite about it as you can. It's up to you at this point if you want to meet or not, though. I understand at this point not wanting to give her any false hope or ideas.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> She said it doesnt have to be a romantic relationship, friendship will do too, but she totally wants to savage little bob.


Try to think about whether or not you will regret turning her down. Its not every day that this happens (i hope)  so make sure you're not just making excuses because of anxiety. If you still aren't feeling it then just tell her sorry you are not ready to date after your last relationship or something.


----------



## Chevy396

Wouldn't it be kind of cool if there were a website that would psychologically analyze you based on your browser cookies? Creepy, but surely kind of funny.


----------



## funnynihilist

The low spark of high heeled boys


----------



## SofaKing

funnynihilist said:


> The low spark of high heeled boys


Classic Winwood...well done.


----------



## 0589471

SolutionX said:


> Wouldn't it be kind of cool if there were a website that would psychologically analyze you based on your browser cookies? Creepy, but surely kind of funny.


I mean, not far fetched...they already use your browsing data to advertise. Creepy enough as it is lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Nope, no anxiety excuses here.

I could definitely go for a coffee with her, but she is really really _really_ into me in a pretty full on way, so I am not sure I want to either lead her on or stir up that kinda of potential crazy merely for exposure therapy. I evaded it tonight, managed to not actually insult her, learned a thing or two, its fine.

This is the second instance (the creepy chav harassy women in the group) where I am starting to definitely prefer the idea of men doing the asking. I think being rejected is a lot easier than rejecting someone else. I don't ****ing like that at all.


----------



## Rebootplease

splendidbob said:


> Nope, no anxiety excuses here.
> 
> I could definitely go for a coffee with her, but she is really really _really_ into me in a pretty full on way, so I am not sure I want to either lead her on or stir up that kinda of potential crazy merely for exposure therapy. I evaded it tonight, managed to not actually insult her, learned a thing or two, its fine.
> 
> This is the second instance (the creepy chav harassy women in the group) where I am starting to definitely prefer the idea of men doing the asking. I think being rejected is a lot easier than rejecting someone else. I don't ****ing like that at all.


Who is this Bob? One of the ladies from group therapy?


----------



## Chevy396

My once comfy LayZBoy has over the years morphed into some sort of medieval torture device. What's worse is I'm addicted to the chair so its hard to avoid it even though I know it's hurting me.


----------



## SplendidBob

Rebootplease said:


> Who is this Bob? One of the ladies from group therapy?


A woman from my gym approached me by leaving a note on my car, chatted to her over text basically all evening. I am redigesting it all now and might go for a coffee with her, she might meet the minimum attractive threshhold (sorry if that sounds harsh or anything, but there definitely is one) and we did get on surprisingly well. It wasn't any of the women I thought it was from the gym because despite her going there for 6 months I hadn't noticed her. Which, frankly, is ****ing bizarre. I was thrown off earlier by her saying "I have noticed you looking at me", which I definitely haven't. or have, but don't remember. It might have been one of those where you can see people looking at you for ****ing ages out of the corner of your eye, then you eventually look and they take it as a sign of interest.

The other thing, yeh, I basically got sexually harassed (verbally) by a bunch of chav women in a group a while back. Felt like a male stripper. Sounds ok until you experience it, then it isn't.

My crazy alarms are kinda up atm so I may be being unfair to this one. She just seems to like me a _bit too much_. I know I am ok looking (esp at the gym with my flesh shorts and fabled pump on) but when its too much its red flags. Will mull it over. I have more important business this week anyway.


----------



## Rebootplease

splendidbob said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this Bob? One of the ladies from group therapy?
> 
> 
> 
> A woman from my gym approached me by leaving a note on my car, chatted to her over text basically all evening. I am redigesting it all now and might go for a coffee with her, she might meet the minimum attractive threshhold (sorry if that sounds harsh or anything, but there definitely is one) and we did get on surprisingly well. It wasn't any of the women I thought it was from the gym because despite her going there for 6 months I hadn't noticed her. Which, frankly, is ****ing bizarre. I was thrown off earlier by her saying "I have noticed you looking at me", which I definitely haven't. or have, but don't remember. It might have been one of those where you can see people looking at you for ****ing ages out of the corner of your eye, then you eventually look and they take it as a sign of interest.
> 
> The other thing, yeh, I basically got sexually harassed (verbally) by a bunch of chav women in a group a while back. Felt like a male stripper. Sounds ok until you experience it, then it isn't.
> 
> My crazy alarms are kinda up atm so I may be being unfair to this one. She just seems to like me a _bit too much_. I know I am ok looking (esp at the gym with my flesh shorts and fabled pump on) but when its too much its red flags. Will mull it over. I have more important business this week anyway.
Click to expand...

"Mull it over.".. lol. 
Somehow I don't think ur gonna pass up the crazy girl sex.


----------



## birddookie

CNikki said:


> @*birddookie*
> 
> I appreciate the information you took time to give. What I'm worried about the most, which I don't have too much knowledge of, is when you're on a computer (say a public one) and those who moderate all activity that goes on them can potentially look at any logs and information you have used while on their computers. Long story short, I think that was the case when some people within the administrating saw what I used and they found certain patterns of how I use sites such as this and looked me up from there ever since. It's been going on for a few years now and I think some still potentially follow me. The only options I really have is a username change (thought I seen something that featured it) even though it wouldn't do much good, or simply leave. I don't really want to leave unless I 'have to' (which, due to some other events, it's convincing me to...so I don't know.) Guess I'll have to face such consequences until otherwise.


Anytime CNikki!:smile2: It's possible, and I wouldn't put it past these places. I do know that a lot of the stuff you do on a computer can be logged with the right software. My moms school has all the computers monitored in the computer labs and classrooms. The main computer at the front of the classroom can see what each student is doing. If the admin saw that you were on SAS, and saw your UN to log in, then they just have to go to SAS, create an account, and say they know who you are. If these people are local this is bad because you don't know their intentions. If you have been ok after a few years, hopefully nothing bad comes of it. Try to save the conversations you have with these stalkers before you block them if you can. That can be used in court if things go too far. A name change would help imo. Go with something like I have as a screen name, You can rename yourself to Deerdung:laugh:. J/k A UN that is unrelated to your current one is better, and I think a request to a mod is what you need to do. I hope no consequences fall upon you, and if needed please stay with a family or friend, until the matter is resolved. Especially one with some dog defense, or guns.(please don't state if you have anyone or not to stay with.) Please stay safe.:hug

.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> I tried doing a factory reset on my phone because the volume has been going up and down a lot on it and going to Google and playing different videos on YouTube. Nothing has helped it. I can't even really watch YouTube much. :/ I don't know if the temperature is messing with it or what. I guess I'll just have to keep it cool.


Yeah that screws mine up, I usually power off and on, or restart to see if that helps.



splendidbob said:


> Nope, no anxiety excuses here.
> 
> I could definitely go for a coffee with her, but she is really really _really_ into me in a pretty full on way, so I am not sure I want to either lead her on or stir up that kinda of potential crazy merely for exposure therapy. I evaded it tonight, managed to not actually insult her, learned a thing or two, its fine.
> 
> This is the second instance (the creepy chav harassy women in the group) where I am starting to definitely prefer the idea of men doing the asking. I think being rejected is a lot easier than rejecting someone else. I don't ****ing like that at all.


Bob you need this if you go on a date with her, leave the key at the house, and hope you don't have to pee.:grin2:
Dern yeah it sucks to turn down a woman if they ask you out. I had it happen multiple times during my life, and I regret every time. My situation was the reason why I said no. I was going to college and working full time. After all was said and done 80+ hours of work and college with 1 day to do what I want, and that was to sleep and rest.


----------



## SplendidBob

Rebootplease said:


> "Mull it over.".. lol.
> Somehow I don't think ur gonna pass up the crazy girl sex.


Nah, I don't work like that.


----------



## Chevy396

Advice from Rose:

"If you love someone you let them go. If they come back they're yours, if they don't THEN you stalk them."


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@birddookie Mine seems to be getting worse and worse for some reason. Even if I restart my phone 3 times, it still does it. Not sure what's going on. I put it in the A/C for 30 minutes earlier. That didn't help. So I'm not sure what to do. I'm getting a new phone Friday. Going to Boost Mobile to get one. They should have some good ones there. I tried getting one at Walmart. For some reason, they couldn't scan the phone I wanted. Then, it took forever for customer service to get there. And I didn't have time to get one. So, it turned out to be a disaster. Don't know why it took so long for them to come. I don't think I'll get a phone there for awhile if the phones couldn't get scanned.


----------



## Perkins

- My new car is awesome. 

- Really not looking forward to going to work in a few hours. I'd rather be shot.


----------



## tytee

How can I get noticed on fb. This is my first social media page I made a week or two ago. I only have 30 friends I want more but dont know to many people. I know if I send out to randoms I will probably get rejected. I noticed I rarely get any friend request 1 at most lol.


----------



## Chevy396

tytee said:


> How can I get noticed on fb. This is my first social media page I made a week or two ago. I only have 30 friends I want more but dont know to many people. I know if I send out to randoms I will probably get rejected. I noticed I rarely get any friend request 1 at most lol.


You can make a ton of friends that way. Everyone else wants a high friend count too, so its like a link exchange.


----------



## komorikun

Weird that there are apartment buildings even in small towns of like 50,000. And the guy in the video describes it as a city. 50,000 is a city?


----------



## h00dz

I'm bored. I need a new game to play :/


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Man who stand in front of car get tired. Man who stand behind car get exhausted. -Lao Tzu


----------



## funnynihilist

Here I go...


----------



## Chevy396

I was planning on starting yoga, but now I've decided to take up martial arts instead. They are both big on back /core strength.


----------



## Kevin001

SolutionX said:


> I was planning on starting yoga, but now I've decided to take up martial arts instead. They are both big on back /core strength.


You still in that hotel? Found a place?


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Chevy396

If I stay on my current course, one day soon my back strength should be a source of pride again rather than an embarrassing source of pain. Its already getting closer to average.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

"Apparently, 1 in 5 people in the world are Chinese. And there are 5 people in my family, so it must be one of them. It's either my mum or my dad. Or my older brother Colin. Or my younger brother HoChaChu. But I think it's Colin."


----------



## riverbird

Waiting rooms are awful. Doesn't help my anxiety about appointments.


----------



## BeamingNow

scintilla said:


> 28 turned out to be a year of loss. To me it was truly a catastrophic loss. It turned into the year of trying to figure out how to deal with everything. It turned into the year of turning things around, coming into my own. *It turned into the year where I finally realized my own worth (after years of self hatred) and that I am a good person who is deserving of love! *I guess that's the only good part. Rather this outcome, better this response, than bitterness and regression.


That realization is huge and can make all the difference. Happy early birthday by the way


----------



## birddookie

@PurplePeopleEater I think T-Mobile has b1g1 free for Samsung and Iphones. Could help if one breaks on you  I heard some of the Walmart phones aren't that good, so you dodged a bullet.


@*Alpha Tauri* Good phrase from the great Lao Tzu

@scintilla Heckuva post, you seem to transition a lot in this year, many things lost and things gained, and it seems it was for the better. Happy birthday, and the only cake I can think of is a moth cake, we already have a butterfly on here, and I think a moth fits you better. Hope year 29 treats you well and you find your flame in life.:hb


----------



## Cascades

In a Lonely Place said:


> "Apparently, 1 in 5 people in the world are Chinese. And there are 5 people in my family, so it must be one of them. It's either my mum or my dad. Or my older brother Colin. Or my younger brother HoChaChu. But I think it's Colin."


:lol:lol


----------



## roxslide

I kind of understand why this place gets trolled so much tbh.


----------



## Zatch

Beach snuggles and sandy shenanigans. Shame I can't go.


----------



## Just Lurking

roxslide said:


> I kind of understand why this place gets trolled so much tbh.


This place for trolls is like spinach for Popeye.

I'm not sure it would be possible for the membership here to be any more gullible or responsive to them.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wonder if my online "friend" is married yet? * Not anyone I know on this site.


----------



## SplendidBob

SolutionX said:


> If I stay on my current course, one day soon my back strength should be a source of pride again rather than an embarrassing source of pain. Its already getting closer to average.


Been starting to incorporate back strength work into my routine. No idea why but it seems to flare my neck. Slowly improving though and old strength comes back seriously quickly though (gotta love muscle memory).



Just Lurking said:


> This place for trolls is like spinach for Popeye.
> 
> I'm not sure it would be possible for the membership here to be any more gullible or responsive to them.


It's because the place is a literal manifestation of poes law. Some of the legit posts and threads are so ****ing mind boggling trolls can pretty much post any bizarre **** and it could come from one of our more unusual members.

I still have no clue if Causalset and wmu are long con trolls, for example.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I started looking at old posts and realised how incredibly boring this forum is now.


----------



## SplendidBob

So, after a day of chatting to her on whatsapp and thinking she seems really nice, if not dangerously libidinous, decided to go for coffee with her tomorrow.


----------



## Just Lurking

splendidbob said:


> I still have no clue if Causalset and wmu are long con trolls, for example.


I don't really buy into the 'long con' thing as a rule, although I can see some people being hybrids.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> So, after a day of chatting to her on whatsapp and thinking she seems really nice, if not dangerously libidinous, decided to go for coffee with her tomorrow.


Good luck! :smile2:


----------



## Frazier

You guys (and by "you guys," I mean anyone struggling with some hidden psychological battles) are the real mvps

Also, anxiety is an assssssss (emphasis the multiple "s's")

I'd punch anxiety in the balls if it was person. Right in the plums. Straight in the cock eggs.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> So, after a day of chatting to her on whatsapp and thinking she seems really nice, if not dangerously libidinous, decided to go for coffee with her tomorrow.


I just have one question young Bob - do you really wear flesh-coloured shorts to the gym? :O


----------



## coeur_brise

My summer goal of dressing like a hoochie mama and wearing high-heeled sandals have gone to ****. Dang it. Not really. I did, however want to dress more snappily but then again, who's got time to style themselves.


----------



## SplendidBob

Just Lurking said:


> I don't really buy into the 'long con' thing as a rule, although I can see some people being hybrids.


Ooh, hybrids. Yeh, I do have the teeniest weeniest trollish side to me, I must admit. It isn't like the time I purposefully trolled a Phil Collins fan forum (that was outright trolling, and _disgusting_), but I have been known to make the odd post to elicit a certain kind of response. Not sure that classifies though.

Wmu would definitely fit the hybrid troll classification though. He absolutely plays up to it sometimes, though the peculiar beliefs seem real. Causal, different brain tbh.



Pete Beale said:


> Good luck! :smile2:


Thanks mate. She already knows about my social anxiety, already wants to rip my clothes off asap, it will be fine. I just hope I like her. It would be really nice to find someone I actually really like, who is sane.



harrison said:


> I just have one question young Bob - do you really wear flesh-coloured shorts to the gym? :O


Only spiritually, the flesh coloured shorts of the mind.


----------



## riverbird

I had a therapy appointment this morning and I've already forgotten what it was the therapist told me to do this week for us to go over at my next appointment. So that's good. I should probably bring a pen and a notebook next week to write stuff down.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> I had a therapy appointment this morning and I've already forgotten what it was the therapist told me to do this week for us to go over at my next appointment. So that's good. I should probably bring a pen and a notebook next week to write stuff down.


 Just ask if you can bring a digital recorder. Record all your sessions. I wonder if this would bother them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Food.


----------



## roxslide

Do other people sleep? I swear it seems like I need almost twice the amount of sleep as other people to function normally. I know that's a symptom of depression but it seems to be that way all my life. I typically sleep 9-10 hours. I can sleep more than that though.

All my roommates for the past few years it seems like they hardly sleep. Esp my current roommates. They go to bed as late as 4 am but still seem to wake up early and go to their jobs. I have never seen them go to sleep earlier than 1 am and also it seems like they wake up as early as 6 am. How do they manage???

My last roommates went to bed around 2am and woke up at 7-8 am everyday. 

My sister told me she's fine on 4 hrs of sleep. That's crazy, if I try to do that my whole day is ruined.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh wow. I put on a Google Play Music station called Heavy Ballads and it just played this song called "Second Chance" by Shinedown. What an awesome song, reminded me a bit of Daughtry. I wonder if their other music is similar.

...

OHMYGOD MY CAT JUST CAME IN TO CUDDLE WITH ME AND PURR SHE NEVER DOES THIS.


----------



## Blue Dino

I did not buy a single thing this Amazon Prime day. I guess I'm proud of myself. Honestly there really wasn't anything I needed on sale. Aside from a few dog toys that were a bit tempting.



roxslide said:


> Do other people sleep? I swear it seems like I need almost twice the amount of sleep as other people to function normally. I know that's a symptom of depression but it seems to be that way all my life. I typically sleep 9-10 hours. I can sleep more than that though.
> 
> All my roommates for the past few years it seems like they hardly sleep. Esp my current roommates. They go to bed as late as 4 am but still seem to wake up early and go to their jobs. I have never seen them go to sleep earlier than 1 am and also it seems like they wake up as early as 6 am. How do they manage???
> 
> My last roommates went to bed around 2am and woke up at 7-8 am everyday.
> 
> My sister told me she's fine on 4 hrs of sleep. That's crazy, if I try to do that my whole day is ruined.


People like that typically just duke it out with lots of caffeine persistently throughout the day meanwhile they just endure feeling tired and ****ty most of the time. In weekends, they will usually just sleep excessively. I do notice a lot of people now just accept and embrace the "lack of sleep" lifestyle as a trend. Especially in the bigger city life.

I now mostly sleep 6-7 hrs per day now and I feel ok, other than being drowsy after dinner. I use to feel like crap if I sleep less than 9 hrs.


----------



## tehuti88

YES YES. "Hemorrhage (In My Hands)" by Fuel. Haven't heard that in ages. Should've listed that as a song to blast at full volume in that thread.

...Oh. "Far Behind" by Candlebox. I remember this song but forgot all about it and never heard of these guys. Huh.

...I'm supposed to be working on my ****ing blog.


----------



## Blue Dino

Lovely how youtube keeps making me watch the 4 hour long speech of Obama talking about Nelson Mandela.


----------



## tehuti88

Holy crap, Fuel once asked Daughtry to be their new lead singer. WTF. He totally should've. Why am I Googling all this.


----------



## tehuti88

All I need now is for Shinedown to connect with Fuel and Daughtry in some weird way and the circle will be complete.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Depression is like grieving for the loss of your own life. I feel like so much of me was never allowed to live, or died in this life. Now I have to grieve the loss of someone else as well, and even more loss of my own life.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

It's possible that I'm actually stupid.


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> Depression is like grieving for the loss of your own life. I feel like so much of me was never allowed to live, or died in this life. Now I have to grieve the loss of someone else as well, and even more loss of my own life.


While true, I'd also suggest that you could be grieving the "dream" what what you wanted your life to be. The past is the past, clearly. The future is still yours despite the barriers that might seem insurmountable. Please try and recognize that you can have some control over your future, though I know most of us feel powerless to that as well.


----------



## Cascades

I went bowling tonight. Had fun. No anxiety - alcohol and weed helps. Would have been more fun to go with a group of people  times like these would have been better if people on sas could instantly get together


----------



## mt moyt

the tapatalk preview for this thread is really annoying i keep having to quickly scroll past when im in public who posted it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3stacks

Cascades said:


> I went bowling tonight. Had fun. No anxiety - alcohol and weed helps. Would have been more fun to go with a group of people  times like these would have been better if people on sas could instantly get together


 nice, did you win though?


mt moyt said:


> the tapatalk preview for this thread is really annoying i keep having to quickly scroll past when im in public who posted it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a fan of that leather underwear? Haha


----------



## Cascades

3stacks said:


> nice, did you win though?


Err..no. But I won 3/3 games of pool. I think that's the main thing, right? :grin2:


----------



## Cascades

tehuti88 said:


> "Hemorrhage (In My Hands)" by Fuel. .


:heart :heart


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> While true, I'd also suggest that you could be grieving the "dream" what what you wanted your life to be. The past is the past, clearly. The future is still yours despite the barriers that might seem insurmountable. Please try and recognize that you can have some control over your future, though I know most of us feel powerless to that as well.


Right now I'm having thoughts of going to Geneva then camping and hiking in the Chamonix Valley. Found a nice campsite at the foot of the oldest trail up Mont Blanc which is just €6 a night. It doesn't take 5 minutes to get Chamonix and it's all pretty cheap. £204 for the quickest return flight from my cities airport, but can go as low as £161 if I sleep over night at Dusseldorf Airport. Local airports only half hour on the train and it's about 25-30€ for a minbus from Geneva to Chamonix, which takes about 80 minutes.

Problem is going on my own and coming back to bloody reality to face the depression again. Feels like everything good is temporary, when what I really need is a happiness with a simple life I can maintain long term. Being content with what I've got instead of having to avoid, escape, distract all the time.


----------



## scintilla

BeamingNow said:


> That realization is huge and can make all the difference. Happy early birthday by the way


Thank you


----------



## mt moyt

3stacks said:


> nice, did you win though?
> 
> Not a fan of that leather underwear? Haha


not in public!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3stacks

Cascades said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice, did you win though?
> 
> 
> 
> Err..no. But I won 3/3 games of pool. I think that's the main thing, right? /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

 of course, bowling is fun for fun and pool is where it gets more serious lol


mt moyt said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice, did you win though?
> 
> Not a fan of that leather underwear? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> not in public!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 but the risk of getting caught makes it more exciting haha


----------



## Zatch

I want another rainy day, dammit. Rain helps me think about the heavier stuff, significantly more than nighttime itself.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

C137 said:


> Am I ever going to find someone compatible with me?


I hope you do mate.

I hope I do too. I deserve it, because even though I've got problems, I'm a good bloke and good to be around if I'm relaxed. I deserve some happiness.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I could afford to live in France for 2 months, maybe more I reckon. Problem is, coming back and doing this on my own.


----------



## scintilla

I don't know how I feel about this. I don't really know what to do. The thing is I don't want to seem ungreatful because I'm not. But it wasn't what I was aiming at...and my first reaction wasnt to feel thankful, and I feel like they kind of just assumed that I would. I'm not desperate. Instead I just feel kind of unsure and worried. I'm not sure if it's entirely what I want. I mean yes, I want to spend time with this person. I always want to and I would never pass on that opportunity because I love them. But I only want it if they genuinely mean it and want the same. 

I'm not trying to be difficult or anything, it's just when we spoke I didn't intend for this at all- and maybe it seemed like I did? I had already adjusted to the reality of having to do this on my own, because that's just how it was. And because I want to be positive. And it really hurt me what they did. Even if I don't hold it against them, even if it doesn't change how I feel about them. 

And I can't talk to them about it because I don't want to make anything worse and because they asked me not to, to rather just accept what they are saying. I just want to be on the same level. I want to decide/face these things together. I know it is meant with good intentions and in that way it means a lot to me. I guess for once I am not quite sure what to think or how I feel, even though I care about them so much.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Decided to make something simple with the rest of that ground beef. So, I made tacos. If only there was a little bit more meat. I thought it was more than what it really was. But still enough to have for two days worth.


----------



## Zatch

If it's gonna be a friendship, I want to chill and talk to you sometimes. Not just join you for things when you're bored. It feels too empty.


----------



## SplendidBob

Well, I went on the date, it was quite good fun, we talked for a very long time (several hours). Am a bit unsure though. Definitely age gap thing. Going to go for a walk with her next week, she will definitely try something on lol.

What I learned though:

I can do conversation quite well.
She didn't give a **** about my rubbish life (that might be overpowered by how attractive she finds me, though, or her young age), fairly easy to see I am actively working on that **** tho, which helps.
According to a poll of her friends I look 35 maximum (wot)
I do look intimidating (she admitted this to me, finally someone was honest), "you have an aura". Not in an unattractive way, but its a kind of "he is attractive, but looks a bit dangerous" sort of way. That isn't unworkable.

I am worried about leading her on though, but I did enjoy the day enough to justify a second date and there was _something_ there.


----------



## tytee

New to social media no twitter Instagram or snapchat only Facebook. Had it for two weeks and only friend request I get is from family. Do you get friend request from pretty girls are attractive people. Or am I just not attractive enough to get friend requests how some people get 4000 or even 5000


----------



## SofaKing

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Decided to make something simple with the rest of that ground beef. So, I made tacos. If only there was a little bit more meat. I thought it was more than what it really was. But still enough to have for two days worth.


Add a can of beans to extend it.


----------



## 0589471

mt moyt said:


> not in public!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha I'll post a picture so it'll change soon.

I have posted this before but I like it, so here it is again.


----------



## Zatch

tytee said:


> New to social media no twitter Instagram or snapchat only Facebook. Had it for two weeks and only friend request I get is from family. Do you get friend request from pretty girls are attractive people. Or am I just not attractive enough to get friend requests how some people get 4000 or even 5000


Get active on social group pages. That's how I made friends there early on, but I've been around Facebook since around the time it became popular. It's mostly just memes now.

Besides family, most of my friends there are classmates and people I added from other sites anyway. Didn't use Facebook much for its communities but I'd made a few friends from those too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SofaKing said:


> Add a can of beans to extend it.


Haha, I didn't have any but I'm just gonna buy some more ground beef and taco seasoning to get rid of these soft tacos I got. I'm making plenty of it this time. But after this, I won't be cooking for at least another 2 weeks. It's good for the experience and to be more independent, though.


----------



## Crisigv

Never going to be healthy enough for people.


----------



## GeomTech

Uh, oh! Yellow alert! I hope this isn't headed where I think it's headed....


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> WTF!! As soon as I tried to post that a half hour ago the site went down, and then the sites for checking if a site is down went down, too. :afr :afr :afr


*Googles "internet down July 17"*


* *





https://downdetector.com/archive/



> 07/17/2018
> Facebook Problems at Facebook
> 07/17/2018
> Hulu Problems at Hulu
> 07/17/2018
> Overwatch Problems at Overwatch
> 07/17/2018
> Crunchyroll Problems at Crunchyroll
> 07/17/2018
> Smite Problems at Smite
> 07/17/2018
> AT&T Problems at AT&T
> 07/17/2018
> Verizon Problems at Verizon
> 07/17/2018
> Authorize.net Problems at Authorize.net
> 07/17/2018
> Fortnite Problems at Fortnite
> 07/17/2018
> Steam Problems at Steam
> 07/17/2018
> Player Unknown's Battlegrounds Problems at Player Unknown's Battlegrounds
> 07/17/2018
> Roblox Problems at Roblox
> 07/17/2018
> Directv Now Problems at Directv Now
> 07/17/2018
> DirecTV Problems at DirecTV
> 07/17/2018
> Mediacom Problems at Mediacom
> 07/17/2018
> Blizzard Battle.net Problems at Blizzard Battle.net
> 07/17/2018
> T-Mobile Problems at T-Mobile
> 07/17/2018
> Reddit Problems at Reddit
> 07/17/2018
> Google Problems at Google
> 07/17/2018
> Spotify Problems at Spotify
> 07/17/2018
> Rocket League Problems at Rocket League
> 07/17/2018
> Snapchat Problems at Snapchat
> 07/17/2018
> Pokémon Go Problems at Pokémon Go
> 07/17/2018
> Sprint Problems at Sprint
> 07/17/2018
> World of Warcraft Problems at World of Warcraft
> 07/17/2018
> CNN Problems at CNN
> 07/17/2018
> Netflix Problems at Netflix
> 07/17/2018
> Uplay PC Problems at Uplay PC
> 07/17/2018
> Rainbow Six Problems at Rainbow Six
> 07/17/2018
> Binance Problems at Binance
> 07/17/2018
> For Honor Problems at For Honor


http://b2b.renesys.com/eventsbulletin/2018/07/US-1531848960.html#more



> 22 networks restored in the United States
> By Dyn Events on July 17, 2018 8:00 PM | No TrackBacks
> 22 networks were restored in the United States starting at 17:36 UTC on July 17. This represents less than 1% of the routed networks in the country.
> 
> WideOpenWest Finance LLC (AS12083) was the most affected organization (AS).
> 
> This event continues a sequence of recent events in the United States affecting many of the same networks. At publication, we have seen:
> 17:34 UTC on July 17 - an outage of 48 networks
> Summary statistics on the event are as follows:
> date/time	2018-Jul-17 17:36:00 UTC
> primary geography	the United States
> primary organization	WideOpenWest Finance LLC (AS12083)
> severity	less than 1% of the routed networks in the country


https://outage.report



> Absolver
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> BattleNet
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> World of Warcraft
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Dragon Ball FighterZ
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Overwatch
> Jul 17
> High
> 
> DirecTV Now
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Roblox
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Authorize.net
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Mediacom
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> DirecTV
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Dota 2
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Steam
> Jul 17
> High
> 
> Dead By Daylight
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Far Cry 5
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> T-Mobile
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> For Honor
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Discord
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> TutuApp
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Tinder
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Google
> Jul 17
> High
> 
> Marvel Contest of Champions
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Spotify
> Jul 17
> Extreme
> 
> Nintendo eShop
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> FACEIT
> Jul 17
> High
> 
> Google Play
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Amazon
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Twitch
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Skype
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Target
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Ingress
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Evernote
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Shopify
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Cloudflare
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> CNN
> Jul 17
> High
> 
> Uber
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> HQ Trivia
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Rainbow Six Siege
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Uplay
> Jul 17
> High
> 
> Binance
> Jul 17
> High
> 
> The Crew 2
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> The Division
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> ticketmaster
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> US Bank
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Slack
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Eve Online
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> PayPal
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> 1and1
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Robinhood
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Hayu
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Twenty One Pilots
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> PlentyOfFish
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Ironsight
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> LADWP
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Walmart
> Jul 17
> Medium
> 
> Delta Air Lines
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Comcast
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Frontier
> Jul 17
> Low
> 
> Wave Broadband
> Jul 17
> Low







...So...WTF happened to the Internet on July 17, and how come I'm the only one who seemed to notice it? :|

EDIT--ah!!--I think I found it!

http://fortune.com/2018/07/17/snapchat-spotify-discord-pokemon-go-down-not-working-server-status/

It was the Google error page with the broken little robot I kept getting for SAS that day...might have said 502. (That really confused me and made me double-check on my tablet. Had no idea VerticalScope had anything to do with Google?) Google itself was working, and Reddit and Yahoo! and most sites I use, even Amazon (they triumphantly welcomed me to Prime Day when I checked), but at least two of the big "Is this site down?" sites were also down. One finally told me that their server was overloaded with requests. So obviously, I wasn't the only one.

But SAS went with no posts for a half hour, then it came back and I posted the above, and waited for anyone else to complain in any other threads...I didn't see anything. Everything just continued as usual.

I wonder if this site has simply become so slow and apathetic that nobody notices a half-hour lull anymore. :um


----------



## truant

splendidbob said:


> Well, I went on the date, it was quite good fun, we talked for a very long time (several hours). Am a bit unsure though. Definitely age gap thing. Going to go for a walk with her next week, she will definitely try something on lol.
> 
> What I learned though:
> 
> I can do conversation quite well.
> She didn't give a **** about my rubbish life (that might be overpowered by how attractive she finds me, though, or her young age), fairly easy to see I am actively working on that **** tho, which helps.
> According to a poll of her friends I look 35 maximum (wot)
> I do look intimidating (she admitted this to me, finally someone was honest), "you have an aura". Not in an unattractive way, but its a kind of "he is attractive, but looks a bit dangerous" sort of way. That isn't unworkable.
> 
> I am worried about leading her on though, but I did enjoy the day enough to justify a second date and there was _something_ there.


Congrats. That's a major step! :yay

I have an aura, too. Mine's more of a "wtf is wrong with that person" aura but it suits me so I'm okay with it.


----------



## 3 AM

rme


----------



## harrison

I'm supposed to be flying out of here on Sunday. Going to have to postpone it again - My God what a pain.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> I'm supposed to be flying out of here on Sunday. Going to have to postpone it again - My God what a pain.


I guess the more the wait, the greater the anticipation, the greater the anticipation, hopefully your trip becomes even more rewarding when it comes.


----------



## 0589471

tehuti88 said:


> *Googles "internet down July 17"*
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://downdetector.com/archive/
> 
> http://b2b.renesys.com/eventsbulletin/2018/07/US-1531848960.html#more
> 
> https://outage.report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...So...WTF happened to the Internet on July 17, and how come I'm the only one who seemed to notice it? :|
> 
> EDIT--ah!!--I think I found it!
> 
> http://fortune.com/2018/07/17/snapchat-spotify-discord-pokemon-go-down-not-working-server-status/
> 
> It was the Google error page with the broken little robot I kept getting for SAS that day...might have said 502. (That really confused me and made me double-check on my tablet. Had no idea VerticalScope had anything to do with Google?) Google itself was working, and Reddit and Yahoo! and most sites I use, even Amazon (they triumphantly welcomed me to Prime Day when I checked), but at least two of the big "Is this site down?" sites were also down. One finally told me that their server was overloaded with requests. So obviously, I wasn't the only one.
> 
> But SAS went with no posts for a half hour, then it came back and I posted the above, and waited for anyone else to complain in any other threads...I didn't see anything. Everything just continued as usual.
> 
> I wonder if this site has simply become so slow and apathetic that nobody notices a half-hour lull anymore. :um


I noticed we were down here, I just didn't happen to notice the rest of the world apparently did too!!!! Scary. Must be tests on how long *they* can bring down our servers. I better brush up on my Russian...


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> I guess the more the wait, the greater the anticipation, the greater the anticipation, hopefully your trip becomes even more rewarding when it comes.


Yes I guess that's a good way of looking at it. I'm a very impatient person though and I'm knackered - there seems to have been so many things happening over the last year or so that I have to wait for. Not really the end of the world though - I just have to be sensible.


----------



## Chevy396

Finally got my AI assistant installed in my truck. It's pretty cool how you can control it 100% voice.


----------



## Chevy396

I can also finally charge my Chromebook and phone. I am free!!!!

Even a bed out of the extended cab back seat.


----------



## Amphoteric

Bye bye plastic drinking bottles, bought a Klean Kanteen.


----------



## Chevy396

Sorry, meant I was ready to go fish is.


----------



## h00dz

God I'm bad at tetris.


----------



## funnynihilist

I know it's been said before and I'll say it again, not much activity on this site.


----------



## SplendidBob

Just found out the course I was going to apply for is now full. ****ing bull****. Person on the email said they would likely close it at the end of the month.


----------



## Kevin001

I just want to be bald....dealing with hair is too much.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Kevin001 said:


> I just want to be bald....dealing with hair is too much.


Bite your tongue Kevin. Be very careful what you wish for lol


----------



## girlyone1

How I react before thinking.


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> Bite your tongue Kevin. Be very careful what you wish for lol


Oh no I'll be bald for good in about 10 years hopefully lol. Hair is too much.


----------



## Just Lurking

Dinner & game outing tonight, and, my, that Ativan worked fast. Nothing wrong with feeling a little dopey if it means not having to deal with that chest pressure that was building up earlier. I've never had an incident in public and am aiming to keep it that way.

This will be the latest I've stayed up in a few months, now -- hopefully I don't fall asleep in the seats.

I'll be pulling for the Away team partly because I want to see the crowd go home disappointed. My mom said that was sadistic. I don't quite think so, as that would imply some pleasure being taken from it. It's more a preference than anything, but whatever you want to call it, there it is.


----------



## CNikki

I'm trying. I really am. But days like this remind me that it may very well be all for naught. I can't enjoy anything and it almost seems like I'm destined not to.


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> I'm trying. I really am. But days like this remind me that it may very well be all for naught. I can't enjoy anything and it almost seems like I'm destined not to.


There must be a universal energy today, cuz I'm totally in the crapper too.


----------



## Vip3r

Why do I always just say 'Hi' when someone says "How are you doing?" :doh


----------



## Rebootplease

Vip3r said:


> Why do I always just say 'Hi' when someone says "How are you doing?"


Why do i always just say how ya doing when someone says hi


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've seen a lot of people say reddit seems less personal than forums and I've seen people mention stuff like avatars but I think the main reason forums are more personal than reddit is because reddit has subreddits where everything has to be about one specific topic, and depending on the subreddit there will be a larger user base too. So you don't get off topic discussion at all.


----------



## tehuti88

The loneliest guy in the world. 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/19/footage-sole-survivor-amazon-tribe-emerges-brazil


----------



## Suchness

Vip3r said:


> Why do I always just say 'Hi' when someone says "How are you doing?" :doh


My neighbour is like "how you goin?" and I say something like "not bad and you?" and then shes like "how you goin?" cus she wants to talk and I just ignore her and get into my car. It makes me anxious before I step outside. Shes only a lil old lady but can you be a good Android and destroy her for me? Ill back you up if you get overwhelmed by the red ribbon army or something.


----------



## Vip3r

Suchness said:


> My neighbour is like "how you goin?" and I say something like "not bad and you?" and then shes like "how you goin?" cus she wants to talk and I just ignore her and get into my car. It makes me anxious before I step outside. Shes only a lil old lady but can you be a good Android and destroy her for me? Ill back you up if you get overwhelmed by the red ribbon army or something.


:grin2:


----------



## SplendidBob

Would be happier if that ****ing cookie thing wouldnt pop up on every single ****ign page refresh tbh.


----------



## Crisigv

We haven't used our barbecue once this summer.


----------



## SplendidBob

That was the most severe rant I ever made. **** in coffee. Damn, I really wanted to do that psychology course.


----------



## naes

tehuti88 said:


> The loneliest guy in the world.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/19/footage-sole-survivor-amazon-tribe-emerges-brazil


That would suck so bad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> The loneliest guy in the world.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/19/footage-sole-survivor-amazon-tribe-emerges-brazil


I think he's probably more content than a lot of people on this forum.


----------



## PandaBearx

I'm realizing I talk to myself in public _far_ too much for comfort lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't get why guys on this dating site ask me if I'm really 5'2. I'd have to have no life to lie about that and there's a thing called perception where it can make me seem taller in my pics than I really am. Haha.


----------



## Zatch

PandaBearx said:


> I'm realizing I talk to myself in public _far_ too much for comfort lol.


I do this a lot too, nobody's commented on it in a while but it doesn't bother me anymore. I do not like feeling stuck in the mind. Externalizing the thoughts helps me a whole lot.


----------



## Kevin001

My uncle is so lonely....poor guy.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I like seeing things where every number is the same.  I have a screenshot from when it was 1,234, too.


----------



## Kinable

PandaBearx said:


> I'm realizing I talk to myself in public _far_ too much for comfort lol.


Inner monologue or out loud?


----------



## 0589471

haha, I like it. Lots of 6's there girl 


Silent Memory said:


> I like seeing things where every number is the same.  I have a screenshot from when it was 1,234, too.


----------



## roxslide

Loooooool I realize why my roommates were so concerned about me watering their plants while they're gone, they're growing weed in the backyard.

Idk... I don't mind weed at all but it seems like a lot of people I meet who smoke weed often also abuse cigarettes and alcohol too (not everyone though obv). I'm all for having fun but meh. Seems a bit excessive.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Silent Memory said:


> I like seeing things where every number is the same.  I have a screenshot from when it was 1,234, too.


I pay attention to numerical symmetry as well. If I am looking at the clock I will look for things like 10:01 or if it is 8:59 I have to watch it switch to 9:00. This all is of course a common obsession of OCD.


----------



## Memories of Silence

rockyraccoon said:


> I pay attention to numerical symmetry as well. If I am looking at the clock I will look for things like 10:01 or if it is 8:59 I have to watch it switch to 9:00. This all is of course a common obsession of OCD.


I try to always make sure I look at the time when it is 11:11 and 12:00 AM, even if I have to wait a few minutes. At 12:00 AM, I always think "Please be a very good day and don't let anything bad happen." It would feel like bad luck if I didn't.


----------



## roxslide

I used too much incense omg I am going to die of suffocation


----------



## Kilgore Trout

buttons no work
avatars no load
adblock off
SAS broken
help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatch

Flavortown.


----------



## SplendidBob

geraltofrivia said:


> buttons no work
> avatars no load
> adblock off
> SAS broken
> help
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cookie warning on every page load.

VerticalScope runs the site on an Access database using a foreign exchange student as the lead programmer.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> I like seeing things where every number is the same.  I have a screenshot from when it was 1,234, too.


The sign of the Beast. (with an extra 6 thrown in for good measure)


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

A tiny part of me thought she might reach out yesterday because it was her birthday. Didn't happen. Almost 9 months of depression now and no end in site. I can't stand the loneliness and hopelessness I feel.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Life has been trying to kill me in so many different way's, for almost all my life. The extremely rare good times gave me a false sense of security and a high, to leave me with the crushing low of long term reality. Life is a cruel joker and I want it over. No one's going to help me and I can't help myself.


----------



## Crisigv

One day I'm going to change. Just which way am I going to go?


----------



## Kevin001

Sad how roles are reversed these days.


----------



## mt moyt

i think i will go to non-sa meet ups. i think it might be worth it to go there and be awkward and just get used to that feeling unlike in school where i avoided it, and maybe eventually ill learn something.
if i dont, well at least i can say ive tried.

.....

i misread things more often than i thought i did. wowww its really hopeless


----------



## scooby

****. Stayed up too late for a good nights rest. I said I'd help out with preparations for my niece's birthday. rip me I guess.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oh my gosh. I'm freezing in this store. But it makes sense cause I go back and forth to the cooler. Haha. The only thing I don't get is why I'm colder after I get back from break.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

People at the meets asking me if I'm married and have kids. :serious:

My reply = " haha, No, and I AM a kid, haha" :serious:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kevin001 said:


> Sad how roles are reversed these days.


roles are boring.


----------



## Steve French

Here I sit once again, thinking of drugs to take to kill my hangover from doing other drugs. There's something quite sad about the cycle.


----------



## komorikun

*Douchebags*

Saw people cutting in line today at the self-service checkout at the supermarket tonight. Two of the checkout stands were out of service and the guys working there seemed overwhelmed. So there was a largish line. Not super long but getting there. First one was some old white guy who was wearing shorts and a tank top. He was super duper hairy. Long hair all over his shoulders and back. Guess he thought it was cool to cut in front of everyone since he was only buying 2 items.

Next was some middle-aged middle-easterner or south Asian, I couldn't tell. Dark skin with a semi-afro. Definitely not American. Also only buying 2 items like the hairy elderly gorilla. He was standing behind me as I was trying to scan my stuff, completely bypassing the line of people waiting. I got lucky and the machine got pissed at me for some reason and wouldn't let me continue scanning until one of the employees did something to fix it. But they were all occupied with other customers. So I waited like 5 minutes while all those poor people waited in line and the a-hole line-cutter was standing right behind me (far from the line). I didn't even get a chance to put away my basket or grab my receipt. He sort of pushed his way in after I bagged my stuff.


----------



## Zatch

I thought things changed but apparently not. Fire is still there.

I want to make electricity.


----------



## Kevin001

Persephone The Dread said:


> roles are boring.


Meh to each their own.


----------



## 0589471

It's 1:30 am why aren't I sleeping. Clearly these sleep meds don't work ):


----------



## crimeclub

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> It's 1:30 am why aren't I sleeping. Clearly these sleep meds don't work ):


You in Cali? Also what kind of sleep meds did you take?


----------



## 0589471

crimeclub said:


> You in Cali? Also what kind of sleep meds did you take?


Close  AZ. Oh the non habit forming kind so they were destined to not work lol They put me out the first time, but now I just feel extra drowsy like when you're buzzed and kind of dizzy, but I can't sit still and just rest.


----------



## mt moyt

i just had a nap for the first time in forever.


----------



## Winds

I felt a hint of nervousness when talking just now and I'm not sure why.


----------



## funnynihilist

Sometimes its relaxing to lay in another room and listen to other people talk unintelligible


----------



## funnynihilist

mt moyt said:


> i just had a nap for the first time in forever.


Naps are great, its like hitting the reset button sometimes.


----------



## scintilla

I've been listening to the new Florence + the Machine album and ugh, it's so good! Kind of in love with it rn.


----------



## prettyroses

I'm feeling like I want to cry and have a mental breakdown. I need to distract my mind from my problems. I'm so fed up with the state at which certain things are going in my life. Everything is ticking me off. Even little small things. And I am very very emotional at the moment. I hope this feeling goes away soon.

Sent from my SM-J327VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryAndSports

That I got work tomorrow and it sucks


----------



## SofaKing

I'm at an inner city Walmart...questioning my life choices.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

A year ago today I arrived in Lincoln, and I was happy as a pig in ****. FML!


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I want to be taller. But not really tall. I don't like being 5'2. It's not the worst thing but yea.


What is your ideal height?


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I don't get why guys on this dating site ask me if I'm really 5'2. I'd have to have no life to lie about that and there's a thing called perception where it can make me seem taller in my pics than I really am. Haha.


One woman asked me if I was freakishly tall. I had to explain that I just put the camera on the floor and looked down at it.


----------



## firestar

Three Identical Strangers is a really good documentary.


----------



## komorikun

Hmmm....should I have a tuna fish sandwich or pancakes? Or maybe scrambled eggs with toast. I really got to finish off that ancient tomato in the fridge.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I want to go and live in French Alps for a bit backpacking, but not on my own. I can't take the ****ing loneliness with me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think this site will be dead by January at the current rate.


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> I want to go and live in French Alps for a bit backpacking, but not on my own. I can't take the ****ing loneliness with me.


I should fly over and join you.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> I should fly over and join you.


I thought about joining you in that log cabin. :b

I don't know what to do man. I'm just avoiding the **** I really need to take care of with ideas like this, and know I have to come back to god damn reality when it's over.

It's killed me spending time with her last year and having to come back/down to reality.

I'm afraid to attempt to enjoy anything at the mo I think. I don't even enjoy basic things anymore because of constant anhedonia, but I'm afraid that I might enjoy something that's exiting and new too much, and have to deal with the comedown.

Also, I'm worried about not being able to get on with people. Some of the people I met at the meets, I just have no desire to be around them tbh, and it's awkward. I just don't feel anything around most people. I'm not a people person and it's extremely rare that I want to be around someone. When I met her, I knew we'd get on and I'd feel comfortable. I had no anxiety at all hopping on the train and going through two alien cities to meet her. I couldn't wait to meet her! Now it's a chore meeting people. I felt like I'd met my soul mate when I met her and felt relieved, instead of feeling anxiety or like it was hard work to be around her.

****ing hell, I can't remember the last time I made a post or replied to someone's post and didn't turn it into me talking about her.


----------



## funnynihilist

Probably nothing is as good as you think it will be


----------



## SplendidBob

Holy ****, should have left that at the first date. I now want literally nothing to do with any women sexually ever. Massive amounts of therapy needed to fix that **** up. ****ing /puke.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm afraid to spend what little money I have as well, in case I don't enjoy myself. If I don't enjoy myself the money's been wasted. If money was easy to come by, I'd just say **** it and try all sorts of ****. If I had someone I KNEW I'd enjoy spending time with, I'd blow right through the money I have saved now. I'd repeat last summer but do even more.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Holy ****, should have left that at the first date. I now want literally nothing to do with any women sexually ever. Massive amounts of therapy needed to fix that **** up. ****ing /puke.


What's happened? :frown2:


----------



## komorikun

Yeah, what happened?


----------



## SplendidBob

Deleted the reply, sry too much weird personal stuff.

Lets say that I am going to need more therapy lol, and leave it at that. I wasn't sure my OCD in this area was still active, its very ****ing active.


----------



## 0589471

splendidbob said:


> Deleted the reply, sry too much weird personal stuff.
> 
> Lets say that I am going to need more therapy lol, and leave it at that. I wasn't sure my OCD in this area was still active, its very ****ing active.


I'm sorry ): :squeeze


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Deleted the reply, sry too much weird personal stuff.
> 
> Lets say that I am going to need more therapy lol, and leave it at that. I wasn't sure my OCD in this area was still active, its very ****ing active.


I read the post. I have the classic AVPD intimacy issues going on. I think you should look into that as well because maybe you're the same. Also, it's a big red flag when she's admitted to sleeping with a lot of people too. What if you got close to her, she claim's you're the only man she needs and desires, then she's out shagging all sorts. She'd break your heart. Some woman cannot be alone and use sex to get close to anyone, even when they don't actually enjoy the actual sex. They'll sleep with anyone to not feel alone, even if you're gone for only five minutes.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

My old mates been destroyed by his wife suddenly leaving him. Now she's out shagging everyone with no regards to her health it seem's. He's shocked at the sudden change in her and say's he never saw it coming. Thing is, she cheated on her previous BF with him. He ignored the red flag and thought it would be different for him I guess. He married her knowing she's a cheater.


----------



## funnynihilist

The hardest pill to swallow is the fact that whatever you do you are on your own. Sure people may ebb and flow in and out of your life and there may be the illusion that they care, but ultimately, the truth is you laying in a room, alone, on an uncomfortable bed, in your underwear, farting. THAT is reality!


----------



## SplendidBob

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm sorry ): :squeeze


Thanks. I will be ok and figure it all out . Sucks though, had I left things at the first date, it would have been a great thing for me, but at least I have learned some stuff now. Was bizarre we were getting along so well though and then it just exploded.

I still have some serious assertiveness issues to deal with evidently, but yeh, lessons learned.


----------



## SofaKing

funnynihilist said:


> The hardest pill to swallow is the fact that whatever you do you are on your own. Sure people may ebb and flow in and out of your life and there may be the illusion that they care, but ultimately, the truth is you laying in a room, alone, on an uncomfortable bed, in your underwear, farting. THAT is reality!


That last part got oddly specific, but I agree with your sentiment.


----------



## SplendidBob

Pete Beale said:


> I read the post. I have the classic AVPD intimacy issues going on. I think you should look into that as well because maybe you're the same. Also, it's a big red flag when she's admitted to sleeping with a lot of people too. What if you got close to her, she claim's you're the only man she needs and desires, then she's out shagging all sorts. She'd break your heart. Some woman cannot be alone and use sex to get close to anyone, even when they don't actually enjoy the actual sex. They'll sleep with anyone to not feel alone, even if you're gone for only five minutes.


Ah no, no issues with intimacy, in fact its the thing I want (or wanted). Issues with OCD, germs, STD's.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

funnynihilist said:


> The hardest pill to swallow is the fact that whatever you do you are on your own. Sure people may ebb and flow in and out of your life and there may be the illusion that they care, but ultimately, the truth is you laying in a room, alone, on an uncomfortable bed, in your underwear, farting. THAT is reality!


I was reading an article about near death experiences and how completely and utterly alone some people felt. When the **** hit's the fan and you're in too much pain for whatever reason, you're on your own, and love, is conditional.


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> I thought about joining you in that log cabin. :b
> 
> I don't know what to do man. I'm just avoiding the **** I really need to take care of with ideas like this, and know I have to come back to god damn reality when it's over.
> 
> It's killed me spending time with her last year and having to come back/down to reality.
> 
> I'm afraid to attempt to enjoy anything at the mo I think. I don't even enjoy basic things anymore because of constant anhedonia, but I'm afraid that I might enjoy something that's exiting and new too much, and have to deal with the comedown.
> 
> Also, I'm worried about not being able to get on with people. Some of the people I met at the meets, I just have no desire to be around them tbh, and it's awkward. I just don't feel anything around most people. I'm not a people person and it's extremely rare that I want to be around someone. When I met her, I knew we'd get on and I'd feel comfortable. I had no anxiety at all hopping on the train and going through two alien cities to meet her. I couldn't wait to meet her! Now it's a chore meeting people. I felt like I'd met my soul mate when I met her and felt relieved, instead of feeling anxiety or like it was hard work to be around her.
> 
> ****ing hell, I can't remember the last time I made a post or replied to someone's post and didn't turn it into me talking about her.


#awkward

LOL...jk. Anyway, I was thinking more of a visit, but I totally get what you're saying. I've had a lot more patience with spending time with a romantic partner than just anyone. That's why I don't keep friends for long, I think.

If I do end up alone in a cabin, I wouldn't want a non-romantic roommate, either. Safer, for everyone.

C'est la vie


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> That last part got oddly specific, but I agree with your sentiment.


He needs to lay off the cowboy beans and greens, and get a new mattress. :b


----------



## funnynihilist

Pete Beale said:


> He needs to lay off the cowboy beans and greens, and get a new mattress. :b


You people do it too, you just won't admit it! Hahahahaha


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> I'm afraid to spend what little money I have as well, in case I don't enjoy myself. If I don't enjoy myself the money's been wasted. If money was easy to come by, I'd just say **** it and try all sorts of ****. If I had someone I KNEW I'd enjoy spending time with, I'd blow right through the money I have saved now. I'd repeat last summer but do even more.


This is so me! This is part of my decision anxiety I have too. I have much more difficulty spending money on myself, just for myself, than I do in spending it for someone I'm with, romantically. That being said, i usually pick up the meal check even with I'm with others. I don't feel comfortable splitting checks, sometimes. Especially when I'm with younger people who have made it clear that their lifestyle is a bit tight on funds. That's the "pleaser" part in me as well...or I just don't want them to think I'm stingy since they figure I make more than they do.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Holy ****, should have left that at the first date. I now want literally nothing to do with any women sexually ever. Massive amounts of therapy needed to fix that **** up. ****ing /puke.


Sorry  but yeah that's definitely not something you can rush into if you have issues in this area, it just makes it worse.

edit: Think I might have misunderstood your post, thought you had/tried to have sex.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


> Ah no, no issues with intimacy, in fact its the thing I want (or wanted). Issues with OCD, germs, STD's.


Oh, I'd like a bit of filthy, nasty sex, minus the STD's though :b, but I got issues with intimacy. I think that she admitted to shagging a lot of blokes is an issue, even if she was super cautious with her sexual health. You don't want to get your heart broken by someone who cannot be faithful. **** that!


----------



## SofaKing

funnynihilist said:


> You people do it too, you just won't admit it! Hahahahaha


Yes...I've said it here before too about the one benefit of being alone. I managed to make tofu and cauliflower in one meal yesterday....so yeah.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

funnynihilist said:


> You people do it too, you just won't admit it! Hahahahaha


I do it on a comfy mattress though. Get yourself a new one! :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> This is so me! This is part of my decision anxiety I have too. I have much more difficulty spending money on myself, just for myself, than I do in spending it for someone I'm with, romantically. That being said, i usually pick up the meal check even with I'm with others. I don't feel comfortable splitting checks, sometimes. Especially when I'm with younger people who have made it clear that their lifestyle is a bit tight on funds. That's the "pleaser" part in me as well...or I just don't want them to think I'm stingy since they figure I make more than they do.


It took me 3 months to buy a light weight sleeping bag and ultralight pad, because the sleep system was so ****ing expensive and there were two many choices and combo's. lol I have terrible decision anxiety over all sorts of things. Sometimes it feels like there's very limited choices, but at the same time, too many choices too, if that makes sense. This can result in me avoiding and not doing anything in the end and wasting a load of ****ing time. :serious:


----------



## funnynihilist

Pete Beale said:


> I do it on a comfy mattress though. Get yourself a new one! :b


What I look like, Jeff Bezos?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

funnynihilist said:


> What I look like, Jeff Bezos?


Bloody hell he's worth 143 bil. :serious:


----------



## CNikki

TL;DNR - I'm done with flakes and seemingly narcissistic people.


----------



## lostgirl20121

I’m thinking about how I want a friend that understands me. Missing those times where I felt normal with someone.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

lostgirl20121 said:


> I'm thinking about how I want a friend that understands me. Missing those times where I felt normal with someone.


Yes. :frown2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

CNikki said:


> TL;DNR - I'm done with flakes and seemingly narcissistic people.


:frown2:


----------



## komorikun

splendidbob said:


> Ah no, no issues with intimacy, in fact its the thing I want (or wanted). Issues with OCD, germs, STD's.


She does sound like she's is off her rocker. Normally if you are interested in someone you don't tell them about your past escapades. Normally you keep that stuff to yourself. I've been on a couple dates where guys clearly showed they weren't into me by telling me that the female bartender was hot or that one of my friends was hot. Like ewwww...why tell me that?

What diseases are you afraid of specifically? HIV? The common cold?


----------



## SofaKing

After spending another evening watching TV, I wonder if the next place I live in if I can fill my time in a more productive way, i.e. learning a language, an instrument, building stuff, reading books, gardening, etc. I think I've wasted too much time in the TV and possibly the internet. I think I'd keep some sort of an internet connection since having access to goods, services, information, etc., is still important. I don't know that I can go completely off the grid, but I do think I need to find more enriching activities.


----------



## Rebootplease

Anyone try the linden method or heard from anyone who has?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I_Exist said:


> One woman asked me if I was freakishly tall. I had to explain that I just put the camera on the floor and looked down at it.


Haha, that's what I do with mine. Except I put it on the couch. Might be why guys think I'm tall in my pics. >.>


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I_Exist said:


> What is your ideal height?


5'7 or 5'8. lol


----------



## Zatch

Well these girls hate each others guts but I am friends with both of them. Staying out of it but I don't know how to really approach it even if I wanted to.

I'm not taking sides. But the things they say about each other... Holy ****.


----------



## Deaf Mute

I don't know what to do, I need money :lol


----------



## Crisigv

How do I accept myself? Do I accept myself? Do I just say f it, and not try anymore, or do I put in the effort to get better? I just can't believe that I'm worth it.


----------



## Steve French

I had a couple beers. Enough to get a buzz and make me tired, but far from drunk. However, all I can think about is getting drunk now. Getting drunk and staying there, maybe for eternity. Something about the beer gets me all maudlin. Reminds me of how much of a lonely ******* I am. 

I got catcalled earlier. It felt pretty good to be honest. Even if in jest. That was about as close to social interaction with a rando I've got in some years. Maybe there is something to looking good. Think I might chug some preworkout and head to the gym, get all ripped up. Eat clen, tren hard, anavar give up. Get a nice figure, continue looking good, attract some shallow person. Live the dream.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> How do I accept myself? Do I accept myself? Do I just say f it, and not try anymore, or do I put in the effort to get better? I just can't believe that I'm worth it.


You are


----------



## roxslide

I don't know why this interaction stood out to me so much but this old man who seemed a bit off commented on my hair color today. I'm used to that as I've had unnatural colors in the past but my hair is natural right now. He called me "black hair" and seemed surprised that my hair was naturally that dark... it annoyed me a bit, he acted like it was a bad thing. Mostly though I am confused.

I just don't get it lol. Black is the most common hair color in the world. It's not even that unusual for someone who is fully caucasian to have black hair, my uncle has black hair (or did, it's grey now). So does my step sister.


----------



## komorikun

Wonder why Christians (certain sects), Jews, and Muslims are real big on beards. I still can't figure out what religion this couple is that I follow on youtube are. They probably aren't revealing it since they won't want to get nasty comments. They are from upstate New York. Seem relatively modern in that don't live like the Amish do or whatever. Drive cars and dress normally. Obviously use birth control since there is an 8 year age difference between their 2 kids. But they are homeschooling their daughter.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beard#Beards_in_religion


----------



## f1ora

this clay mask feels ok...I'm not used to this as I usually just stick with cleansers


----------



## Blue Dino

I keep having this on replay. It's a mixture of soothing, yearning, joy and sadness. :boogie:stu


----------



## Red2N

Tempted to buy Detroit: Become Human. This may be the game to momentarily break my Fortnite addiction.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Red2N said:


> Tempted to buy Detroit: Become Human. This may be the game to momentarily break my Fortnite addiction.


It looks interesting, I would probably consider getting it at some point (but I don't have a PS4.)


----------



## blue2

Might pre order Red dead redemption 2 seems so long since a game came out I might be interested in, the GTA and fallout series were literally my social life for 10 years, back in the naughties.


----------



## mt moyt

i cant find the ‘what do you think would make sas better thread’ so

i think maybe part of the reason why the forum is dying is due to SEO reasons. i feel that when people ask questions on google, yahoo answers, and especially quora tends to come up.
maybe vertical scope should work on getting this site to show up more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> 5'7 or 5'8. lol


Ok you want to be as tall as me. :b


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, that's what I do with mine. Except I put it on the couch. Might be why guys think I'm tall in my pics. >.>


I was just trying to be artistic in the message I wanted my picture to convay.


----------



## Suchness

Im just gonna keep practicing.


----------



## Crisigv

Shark week! I've always loved sharks ever since I was a kid. Totally going to rock my shark earrings today.


----------



## riverbird

Crisigv said:


> Shark week! I've always loved sharks ever since I was a kid. Totally going to rock my shark earrings today.


I've been counting down the days to Shark Week!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> Shark week! I've always loved sharks ever since I was a kid. Totally going to rock my shark earrings today.





riverbird said:


> I've been counting down the days to Shark Week!


Would the pair of you do a great white shark cage dive? :O I think I would.


----------



## riverbird

Pete Beale said:


> Would the pair of you do a great white shark cage dive? :O I think I would.


I don't know. It would definitely be a memorable experience. I guess never say never.


----------



## Red2N

karenw said:


> Yes get it if it's good





Persephone The Dread said:


> It looks interesting, I would probably consider getting it at some point (but I don't have a PS4.)


If the demo is anything to go by, I can't see myself regretting it. And since I'm easily swayed....


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

riverbird said:


> I don't know. It would definitely be a memorable experience. I guess never say never.


I wonder how close your nearest great white cage diving experience is in Cali!  Might just be around the corner. :b


----------



## Vip3r

A spider just dropped out of the air onto my laptop. :duel


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> A spider just dropped out of the air onto my laptop. :duel


Haha, this made me laugh.

I heard a kid at work talking to a pineapple and asking if Spongebob was there. Lmao Then, he was like no he's not. Talking to his little brother. :lol


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> A spider just dropped out of the air onto my laptop. :duel


oh no, I don't do spiders nope. If they're tiny I smash them, big ones I TRY to find an object big enough to cover and smush them but usually too scared and I just have to burn the room down or seal it up with cement


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Red2N said:


> Tempted to buy Detroit: Become Human. This may be the game to momentarily break my Fortnite addiction.


 How do you become human by buying Detroit?


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> How do you become human by buying Detroit?


lol!!! the name of that games always gets me too. Reading the premise it makes more sense but initially I'm just like wait what...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate the locals here. I hope more Californians move here so I can actually have someone cool to talk to.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, this made me laugh.
> 
> I heard a kid at work talking to a pineapple and asking if Spongebob was there. Lmao Then, he was like no he's not. Talking to his little brother. :lol


Big brother had no imagination. :lol











A Toxic Butterfly said:


> oh no, I don't do spiders nope. If they're tiny I smash them, big ones I TRY to find an object big enough to cover and smush them but usually too scared and I just have to burn the room down or seal it up with cement


The worst are the huntsman spiders. Some of those have been as big as my hand. :hide
I actually put a tiny hole in my wall trying to kill one. :doh


----------



## riverbird

RelinquishedHell said:


> I hate the locals here. I hope more Californians move here so I can actually have someone cool to talk to.


Where in Washington are you? I think I remember seeing Vancouver in your profile before? I'm originally from there, just escaped last year. If you're there, I agree, for the most post the locals are nothing special. :lol


----------



## Crisigv

Pete Beale said:


> Would the pair of you do a great white shark cage dive? :O I think I would.


A big yes. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## girlyone1

I decided I'm not going to talk down myself today, just going to try to remain positive.....today.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> A big yes. It's on my bucket list.


Right now I feel like just going in without the cage and letting them have me tbh. :b


----------



## Zatch

At least 3 or 4 people fired this week alone. Can't really afford any slipups. But I'm still plenty pissed over last night. Some crap apparently happened between my close friends too, so I anticipate being even more pissed later.

Life is tossing some ****ty curveballs.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

riverbird said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the locals here. I hope more Californians move here so I can actually have someone cool to talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> Where in Washington are you? I think I remember seeing Vancouver in your profile before? I'm originally from there, just escaped last year. If you're there, I agree, for the most post the locals are nothing special.
Click to expand...

I live more north near woodland where there's a lot of rude *****y yokels who can't find their gas pedal. I'm hoping to move closer to the city soon and maybe down to Oregon in the future. I like it there more.


----------



## komorikun

Rents are jacked up right now. I check Craigslist periodically to see the prices for this neighborhood. Even though my lease ends August 31st, I'm going to hang tight until at least October 31st to move. Possibly November 30th. By then the rental prices should dip down a bit and there will be less competition for apartments. Every sucker wants to move in July/August/September, especially the college students. There is higher demand in summer than in winter.

I just hope my landlord doesn't all of a sudden change what he told me originally. He said that after my one year lease ends, the rental agreement will go month-to-month. Definitely don't want to move August 31st and don't want to sign another year long lease for this dump.


----------



## SofaKing

Check to see if it goes monthly at the same rent, though.


komorikun said:


> Rents are jacked up right now. I check Craigslist periodically to see the prices for this neighborhood. Even though my lease ends August 31st, I'm going to hang tight until at least October 31st to move. Possibly November 30th. By then the rental prices should dip down a bit and there will be less competition for apartments. Every sucker wants to move in July/August/September, especially the college students. There is higher demand in summer than in winter.
> 
> I just hope my landlord doesn't all of a sudden change what he told me originally. He said that after my one year lease ends, the rental agreement will go month-to-month. Definitely don't want to move August 31st and don't want to sign another year long lease for this dump.


----------



## komorikun

SofaKing said:


> Check to see if it goes monthly at the same rent, though.


The landlord said that all the apartments in this building go monthly after the first year. That's like his policy or preference. I guess he does raise the rent once a year.

I know that some landlords hate month-to-month, so if you don't sign another year long lease, they jack up the rents big time to force the tenant to either sign another lease or to move out. But this is a different case.

The good thing about month-to-month is that you can leave anytime as long as you give a month's notice. The bad thing is that landlords can raise the rent whenever they want.


----------



## SofaKing

Good news, then...gives you nice flexibility.


komorikun said:


> The landlord said that all the apartments in this building go monthly after the first year. That's like his policy. I guess he does raise the rent once a year.
> 
> I know that some landlords hate month-to-month, so if you don't sign another year long lease, they jack up the rents big time. But this is a different case.
> 
> The good thing about month-to-month is that you can leave anytime as long as you give a month's notice. The bad thing is that landlords can raise the rent whenever they want.


----------



## crimeclub

If the UK has a population of around 65 million then I can only conclude that you guys are literally bumping into each other all day long.


----------



## komorikun

crimeclub said:


> If the UK has a population of around 65 million then I can only conclude that you guys are literally bumping into each other all day long.


Well, much of the US is desert or mountains, so inhospitable to life. Check out Bangladesh.

168 million and a bit more than half the size of the UK.


----------



## roxslide

Ugh woke up with a monster zit today

It's so big that even with makeup the bump is still very apparent


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@Vip3r Haha. He failed at entertaining his little brother. I was laughing in my head. The things I hear at work every now and then...That one tops it other than the one I heard like a couple weeks ago. That one was funnier in a way.


----------



## Crisigv

Pete Beale said:


> Right now I feel like just going in without the cage and letting them have me tbh. :b


I've thought that too.


----------



## crimeclub

komorikun said:


> Well, much of the US is desert or mountains, so inhospitable to life. Check out Bangladesh.
> 
> 168 million and a bit more than half the size of the UK.


Wow yeah that's insane.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> If the UK has a population of around 65 million then I can only conclude that you guys are literally bumping into each other all day long.


There are too many people here, and the worst part is most of the population lives in certain areas so like there are only 5 million in Scotland, Wales is also quite unpopulated relatively. But certain regions are overpopulated. If they spread out more, it might work out better.


----------



## CNikki

Lately whenever I brush my hair and shower I noticed clumps would fall out. Not the normal amount that usually would. Maybe it's due to stress. Maybe it's due to something more serious.

If the latter, I don't want to know what hit me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol a (Runescape NPC) member of Evil Dave's edgelord evil group where you have to wear all black has my name :') (it doesn't pop up often in games.)


----------



## harrison

@Pete Beale I was going to find the post where you said it was you're ex-girlfriend's birthday recently - and that you have been wishing her a Happy Birthday for 8 years, but I couldn't be bothered.

You also mentioned she was "mid-20's" now - I think about 24? That would mean you've been chatting her up since she was roughly 16 years old.

And you were 32 - seeing you're 40 now.

If that isn't "creepy" (as they call it nowadays) - I don't know what is.


----------



## Zatch

I can't get it off my mind because this is the most pain I've felt in a long time. It's like an ache that pops up every couple hours or even minutes that turns a decent mood into feeling like I've lost a part of myself, stripped of my strength.

I'm not used to this at all. And I'm not smart enough to know what I need.


----------



## tehuti88

(Usually said rather smugly in reference to alcohol, drugs, or asexuality) "How can you _know_ you hate something unless you've tried it??--_duh_!"

Indeed! Here, try washing down this tasty anthrax with a nice swig of hot lava, then go out and get banged by the gender/individual who repels you the most, and later you can get back to me about what you think. _You can't know for sure otherwise, can you?_


----------



## 3stacks

I can't sleep and I'm bored


----------



## brexbre

How my life will be after I'm trying to get over a terrible breakup and I need to be sleep to get some rest


----------



## tehuti88




----------



## 0589471

SolutionX said:


> I think I've seen every episode of Two And A Half men multiple times now.


Ugh how did you handle the last 4 with Ashton kutcher?


----------



## komorikun

Do people in rural areas have to go to the post office to get their mail?


----------



## Suchness

komorikun said:


> Do people in rural areas have to go to the post office to get their mail?


Nah the wind blows it to their front door.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> Nah the wind blows it to their front door.


I always pictured the town mail man goes door to door, and everyone gets happy and sings the mail song.


----------



## komorikun

Look at how empty the streets are in this little town, Kokomo, IN (population 50,000). If it weren't for the cars on the road, you'd think it was a ghost town. I googled it and apparently that is where Ryan White was from.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I always pictured the town mail man goes door to door, and everyone gets happy and sings the mail song.


It has to be something magical like that.


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> Do people in rural areas have to go to the post office to get their mail?


We have a couple of alternating mail people who drive their personal vehicles with an orange light on top. My dad carved a walking stick and left it by the mailbox as a gift for one of them. Next time he passed by my dad on the road he waved excitedly. :lol Dan is/was his name. Dan the mailman.

Once we had a mailwoman who left a note on the door saying I had a heavy package awaiting me at the post office. Guess she couldn't try lifting it (even I could lift it, it was maybe 20-30lbs and a VERY short walk to our porch) or even bother to knock and see if anyone was at home, first. Card said she tried contacting us. BS. >:/ And one mail person left a package outside the door on a rainy day instead of inside on the porch steps.

One holiday season they started delivering twice on Saturdays and I think (but am not sure) they delivered on Sunday...I was so confused...Googled it but couldn't find any news of such things.

UPS is generally good but once they left a package in our garage :um , and as for FedEx, they seem to drive aimlessly around the neighborhood with no idea where they're going. I think our dual driveways confuse people.

I'm fortunate to have never encountered LaserShip, yet.


----------



## Blue Dino

I want to travel and take a vacation, but it's pointless if I cannot get someone to go with me. 



komorikun said:


> Look at how empty the streets are in this little town, Kokomo, IN (population 50,000). If it weren't for the cars on the road, you'd think it was a ghost town. I googled it and apparently that is where Ryan White was from.


I wouldn't necessarily say a population of 50K a little town. Although I guess for a rural city/town where everything is spread out, then it is. And not many people walk but drive instead. So it gives the ghost town feel. If it's a 50K town or small city in a major metro, it's usually still pretty crowded. I live in a 30K city, but in a metro area, so it's still packed with pedestrians, buses and cars everywhere. And we also have a metro train station. :lol But it makes sense since it's kinda a bedroom community.


----------



## Scaptain

I should go to sleep.


----------



## funnynihilist

Nanners and bran flakes, I guess


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> @Pete Beale I was going to find the post where you said it was you're ex-girlfriend's birthday recently - and that you have been wishing her a Happy Birthday for 8 years, but I couldn't be bothered.
> 
> You also mentioned she was "mid-20's" now - I think about 24? That would mean you've been chatting her up since she was roughly 16 years old.
> 
> And you were 32 - seeing you're 40 now.
> 
> If that isn't "creepy" (as they call it nowadays) - I don't know what is.


She wasn't my ex gf Don. We were friends. It's very complicated to talk about. It's been a rocky road and a rollercoaster. So many people assume we were a couple and I got fed up of mentioning we weren't and correcting people.

She was 18 when I met her and I was 32. I'd only been using one SA forum for a year and a depression forum for a year before that. I was completely house bound for over 4 years at the time, then 2 years before that, and a year before, then months and weeks before that. Pretty much spent my most of my 20's and the start of my 30's trapped in a pit of despair and isolation, talking to no one. She started talking to me when I was desperately alone, a nervous wreck and drinking myself to death at home, so I went with it. She's the only person who ever showed true interest in me. Before I met her I'd been talking to a woman from Manchester called Helen, who I met on the forum for about three months, who was the same age as me actually, but she ended up being dangerously mentally ill so had to stop talking to her. You don't know me Don. We are too different people and you havn't lived the life of isolation like I have. I'm not a creep. I am a nice bloke actually but I suffer terribly with my mental health issues. You've judged me without knowing me or really understanding how hard life has been for me. Btw, I didn't meet her in person for 6 years. She was 24 when I met her. A grown woman and much more of a functional adult than me actually, and still is.

I'm not going to take this post personally Don, because I think you're a good bloke and you've just got things wrong here and you don't know me. I know if you met me you would see that I'm absolutely not a creep and if you could empathize with my mental health issues and my story you'd understand. I think if you were me, you'd have talked to her too. You've never had issues with women though and you've been much higher functioning than me. We're both mentally ill mate, but we are completely different people. You haven't been through the things I've been through and I haven't been through what you have been though. Hopefully you read this post and understand my situation a bit better mate, and know that I am not a creep. I try and be a nice bloke but I'm crippled by my issues more than you, and when it came to meeting her, it just happened. I should post videos of us together out and about and you would see how normal and happy we looked together, regardless of the age gap, and how completely un creepy I am.


----------



## Kevin001

Its been like 4 wks since my last haircut....insane.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

crimeclub said:


> If the UK has a population of around 65 million then I can only conclude that you guys are literally bumping into each other all day long.


Tell us about it, this is why people are sick of immigrants pouring in.


----------



## Sassandclass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy

Pete Beale said:


> She was 18 when I met her and I was 32. I'd only been using one SA forum for a year and a depression forum for a year before that. I was completely house bound for over 4 years at the time, then 2 years before that, and a year before, then months and weeks before that. Pretty much spent my most of my 20's and the start of my 30's trapped in a pit of despair and isolation, talking to no one. She started talking to me when I was desperately alone, a nervous wreck and drinking myself to death at home, so I went with it. She's the only person who ever showed true interest in me.


I completely understand where your coming from. It's hard when your trying to find someone who is willing to really talk to you, and then they are so called "forbidden" because they happen to be "too young" by societies standards. Over and over again I tried contacting people online and everyone in my age group wouldn't talk to me! Then all of a sudden someone that is "too young" for me would. It was easy to say "Oh well, It's either this or nothing" Then the world wants to call you a "Creep" Instead of showing some compassion for what your going through. I don't know how they do it! :stu For the record the last time an underaged girl contacted me *(She contacted me!)* on another website, I felt like I had to tell her: "Your too young to talk to me" She argued "Were just talking" I said, "Yeah but I could get into a lot of trouble!" Finally she left me alone. Was it really a win for me? :doh I had to go back to my lonely self. :sigh

I don't know why things work out the way they do. Society needs to get a clue that not everything is black and white. I used to spend hours on end looking for someone to chat with me. 9 times out of 10 the kind of people who were willing to talk too me turned out not to be good for me. I mean I have tried all kinds of websites! It just doesn't work out right for me. EVER!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I_Exist said:


> I completely understand where your coming from. It's hard when your trying to find someone who is willing to really talk to you, and then they are so called "forbidden" because they happen to be "too young" by societies standards. Over and over again I tried contacting people online and everyone in my age group wouldn't talk to me! Then all of a sudden someone that is "too young" for me would. It was easy to say "Oh well, It's either this or nothing" Then the world wants to call you a "Creep" Instead of showing some compassion for what your going through. I don't know how they do it! :stu For the record the last time an underaged girl contacted me *(She contacted me!)* on another website, I felt like I had to tell her: "Your too young to talk to me" She argued "Were just talking" I said, "Yeah but I could get into a lot of trouble!" Finally she left me alone. Was it really a win for me? :doh I had to go back to my lonely self. :sigh
> 
> I don't know why things work out the way they do. Society needs to get a clue that not everything is black and white. I used to spend hours on end looking for someone to chat with me. 9 times out of 10 the kind of people who were willing to talk too me turned out not to be good for me. I mean I have tried all kinds of websites! It just doesn't work out right for me. EVER!


People need to know your situation, then empathize. She wasn't underage. She was 18. That's not underage. I'd previously been talking to a woman my own age but had to end it because she was too troubled. When you're lonely, extremely shy and depressed as ****, and someone show's you attention, what are you going to do? It's alright for those with lesser SA who can pick and choose people. I was a crippled mess. I had to get pissed and was a bag of nerves when I first spoke to her on skype. Hadn't left the house for years. I was actually trying to just challenge my SA at the time as well and had started posting exposure videos of myself on the forum, which actually helped and encouraged other's to do the same.

All I know is that I'm not a creep and age is just a number sometimes. I've just posted a pic of me and her together in the pics thread. I was 38 and she was 24 at the time. It took us 6 years to meet because we were both avoidant as hell and I have AVPD.

Do I look like a creepy weirdo in that pic and does she look unhappy? We'd just had a great day out, been to Woodhall Spa (home of The Damb Busters) for christmas a lunch at a restaurant, visited some ruins, and then went for a walk in a forest. We were just two people having a great day, regardless of age. No one looked at me, her, us and thought it was creepy. I don't feel remotely creepy because I know I'm not.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Elvis was technically a pedo btw. 10 years older and she was only 14 I believe. Absolute legend though. :teeth


----------



## Zatch

Weird spots.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Pete Beale said:


> People need to know your situation, then empathize. She wasn't underage. She was 18. That's not underage. I'd previously been talking to a woman my own age but had to end it because she was too troubled. When you're lonely, extremely shy and depressed as ****, and someone show's you attention, what are you going to do? It's alright for those with lesser SA who can pick and choose people. I was a crippled mess. I had to get pissed and was a bag of nerves when I first spoke to her on skype. Hadn't left the house for years. I was actually trying to just challenge my SA at the time as well and had started posting exposure videos of myself on the forum, which actually helped and encouraged other's to do the same.
> 
> All I know is that I'm not a creep and age is just a number sometimes. I've just posted a pic of me and her together in the pics thread. I was 38 and she was 24 at the time. It took us 6 years to meet because we were both avoidant as hell and I have AVPD.
> 
> Do I look like a creepy weirdo in that pic and does she look unhappy? We'd just had a great day out, been to Woodhall Spa (home of The Damb Busters) for christmas a lunch at a restaurant, visited some ruins, and then went for a walk in a forest. We were just two people having a great day, regardless of age. No one looked at me, her, us and thought it was creepy. I don't feel remotely creepy because I know I'm not.


Number 1, I never tried to meet up with anyone I met online. Mainly because they all lived too far away from me. So after several years of this, I just didn't care anymore. That is until someone made a big deal out of it in a public forum.

Number 2, back when I was trying to revamp my dating profile, someone decided to help me. I felt like with as hard as it is for me I'd better keep the age range pretty wide, and let whatever happens, happen. I was in my early 30s at the time, and just because I had my age range set to 18 and up to 40 something, someone here told me that's sick. I never was too concerned that a 18 year old was actually going to want me. :roll I have enough trouble getting anyone to want me! *"Thats sick?"* :stu I don't know - too many politics to this stuff. Too many do's and don'ts. Too many theories about what the do's and don'ts are, that after about 12 years of nonsense, I started loosing steam. It isn't that I don't still want someone, it's just so hard.


----------



## birddookie

@*scintilla* It's as simple as this, do unto others as others do unto you. Your father being a part of your creation has no excuse not to wish you a happy birthday, he should be ashamed of himself to not remembering. Friends, I would only wish happy birthdays to friends that wish you a happy birthday. I think you give these people too much credit, and down yourself too much. You are in no wrong imo in this situation.


----------



## Vip3r

scintilla said:


> .


I am sorry people sent you nothing for your birthday. Happy Birthday! :hb 
It is not stupid/selfish to want people you love to show they love you too. It is natural to feel sad about that. Also, I think it is awesome you put a lot of effort & time into your gifts, those are the best gifts.


----------



## shyvr6

Radio stations in this area just suck. Every time I go out, I barely hear anything that I like on the radio.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

The more you get to know someone the lonelier you'll get. 

I don't mean us no. This is just something random I thought about during our conversation. It sounded like something you could say, something poetic and wise. Maybe you even said it at some point, I don't remember.


----------



## 0589471

Explains the spontaneous combustion I endured earlier. Set foot outside my house and my skin is on fire.


----------



## SofaKing

Yeah...while I'm no fan of bitter cold, I find it easier to warm up than to cool down so I guess if I can't live in an ideal climate, some snowy winters wouldn't bother me as much as blistering summers.


A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Explains the spontaneous combustion I endured earlier. Set foot outside my house and my skin is on fire.


----------



## riverbird

I really hope my mind doesn't go completely blank in therapy tomorrow like it did last week. That was embarrassing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Random objects that have appeared on kitchen side recently current list:


small plastic seahorse toy thing

set of large anachronistic keys on keyring that looks like this:

https://pixabay.com/en/key-keychain-old-rusty-iron-281816/


----------



## birddookie

@scintilla You're welcome, and thanks! I see what you're talking about now, that's better than what I was thinking.:O It makes sense to me now, and still think there should be more. Is your dad close by to where y'all could spend the day with each other? It's great to have a show of concern in this situation. You let it out, instead of having it pent up building up inside of you. :smile2:

@shyvr6 Tell me about it, we have 1 rock station 100's of country stations, 3 hip hop stations, and 10 pop stations. It's why I have blue tooth connected to my phone to listen to what I want in the car.:smile2:

@A Toxic Butterfly Wow and it's like, What 11pm? still a 101 sun. It's nice and cool here near Florence, at the moment. 77 and clear. 8)









@riverbird Do you keep a journal? That could help you when you go to speak to the therapist. See what causes your mind to go blank. Mine was always thinking about what to say and then telling myself I have nothing to say, and thus it would happen. I'm better about that now. Hope your session goes well and you explain thoroughly to your therapist what they ask, so they can determine ways to help you out better.


----------



## komorikun

I guess it's okay to leave the balcony sliding glass door open at night while I sleep. You'd need a ladder to get up here. I'm on the 2nd floor but on the balcony side of the apartment it's more like 3rd floor level, since the Rastafarian's balcony below mine is not on the ground. 

Not sure why I'm more concerned about the balcony door more than the windows. The windows I leave open all the time (even when I'm not at home) when it's warm.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Now that she has moved away, all I can really "feel" is a sense of numbness about everything.

Nothing horrible, but nothing good, either.

Like I am simply existing, but not living.

... "I don't like your hair. Something about the line is bothering me." ... 

Yes ladies and gentlemen, she really said that to me before our first "date."

I am a complete idiot for spending my time on someone like that for as long as I did.

I guess I really do get what I deserve after all. 

False hope and empty platitudes. Only kept around for company but nothing more.

... And people wonder why I am an anti-social misanthrope on the inside.


----------



## GeomTech

I am in dire need of a break from this Reddit crap. Jeez....


----------



## andretti

Getting old sucks. Just got home from a basketball session . 
I remember being younger and being good at basketball ,now that I'm 35 and no longer as athletic or as fast as I once was it makes me sad. I'm still ok and hold my own but I can't do the things that I was always so used to doing so effortlessly . Getting to the paint at ease , getting past defenders . Being an excellent defender and not giving up any buckets. 
That hurts.


----------



## CNikki

Well, the atmosphere on this thread is a bit uncomfortable. I'll contribute.


My cat found what I believed to have been a beetle bug in between the first screen and the screen we put up to prevent such bugs from coming in (even though we see them sometimes anyway.) The sneaky b**tard was trying to crawl at the upper part of the second screen and I kept spraying the bug spray until it finally fell down. Kept spraying and it was just barely moving yet fighting what left of life it had. Then I thought, "should I take the inner screen down and just flush it down the toilet?" I mean, that is a slow death if it took so much of spraying for it to be just half alive. I left it. Kind of wish that beetle was me...lucky b**tard.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Now that she has moved away, all I can really "feel" is a sense of numbness about everything.
> 
> Nothing horrible, but nothing good, either.
> 
> Like I am simply existing, but not living.
> 
> ... "I don't like your hair. Something about the line is bothering me." ...
> 
> Yes ladies and gentlemen, she really said that to me before our first "date."
> 
> I am a complete idiot for spending my time on someone like that for as long as I did.
> 
> I guess I really do get what I deserve after all.
> 
> False hope and empty platitudes. Only kept around for company but nothing more.
> 
> ... And people wonder why I am an anti-social misanthrope on the inside.


I'm sorry mate. You deserve to be treated well if you try and treat the other person the same. That's all I know. :rub


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

CNikki said:


> Well, the atmosphere on this thread is a bit uncomfortable.


It is.

I didn't get to read Don's post before he deleted it, so I don't know what he said. All I'll say is never judge another man until you have lived in his shoes.

Maybe Don thinks I'm a creepy grooming Pedo, I dunno. Truth is, when I met her she may have been 18 with mental health issues, but it was me who was the more vulnerable, less functional one, and me who still is the more vulnerable and less fucntuonal one. I couldn't even groom my own facial hair I was so depressed, let alone groom an 18 year old. I'd only been online talking to people with mental health issues for 5 minutes, because for years I couldn't bring myself to open up to people. I was a complete mess and housebound for years. I have no idea how I survived my 20's I was so heavily depressed.

If people want to think bad of me without knowing me or the life I've lived, then it is what it is. I know if people met me from here they wouldn't think I'm a creepy ****ing weirdo, and that's all I need to know.


----------



## Vip3r

About to go to my job interview. Hope this goes well.


----------



## 3stacks

Vip3r said:


> About to go to my job interview. Hope this goes well.


 good luck!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I guess it's okay to leave the balcony sliding glass door open at night while I sleep. You'd need a ladder to get up here. I'm on the 2nd floor but on the balcony side of the apartment it's more like 3rd floor level, since the Rastafarian's balcony below mine is not on the ground.
> 
> Not sure why I'm more concerned about the balcony door more than the windows. The windows I leave open all the time (even when I'm not at home) when it's warm.


 One time I left my bedroom window open for so long it was hard to close when I finally did because it had so much crap built up on the slides. Must have been open for a month. I totally forgot about it.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Over 60 confirmed dead and hundreds missing or hospitalized from the fires in my country... devastating.


----------



## silentstruggle

this worlds an ugly place but you're so beautiful to me


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lohikaarme said:


> Over 60 confirmed dead and hundreds missing or hospitalized from the fires in my country... devastating.


Well now I know where you're from :b, but I would have liked to have found out under better circumstances. :frown2: I'm sorry for all the people their, it looks like a war zone. There's a guy on here I can relate to a lot from Athens and I hope he's OK! :frown2:


----------



## tehuti88

While cleaning the utility room my mother found a weird old device apparently called a "CueCat" and asked me to look up the website, DigitalConvergence.com, and see what it is. Turns out that URL is for sale (no wonder, the years on the device are 2000-2001), but I did find out some interesting things.

Also http://cuecat.com/

Basically (I think), it sounds like a reader of an early, failed prototype of those weird square codes that smartphones now read. Except back then, nobody could figure out the use of such a thing.



> "In order to scan in codes from magazines and newspapers, you have to be reading them in front of your PC. That's unnatural and ridiculous."





> "You have to wonder about a business plan based on the notion that people want to interact with a soda can."


A product ahead of its time?

...Possibly helped RadioShack go bankrupt. Heheh. Heh. :laugh:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lohikaarme said:


> Over 60 confirmed dead and hundreds missing or hospitalized from the fires in my country... devastating.


My dad told me that on the phone yesterday, I don't check the news reguarly so didn't know. Very shocking to hear about something like that happening over there. (won't say where in case you wanted that kept private.)

edit: Actually just realised there are a couple of places.

The weather everywhere is insane right now. In the area of the UK I live in it has rained once in over a month which is so weird.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Persephone The Dread said:


> My dad told me that on the phone yesterday, I don't check the news reguarly so didn't know. Very shocking to hear about something like that happening over there. (won't say where in case you wanted that kept private.)
> 
> edit: Actually just realised there are a couple of places.
> 
> The weather everywhere is insane right now. In the area of the UK I live in it has rained once in over a month which is so weird.


We had the crazy snow fall over here as well. My area had three heavy coatings of the stuff.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

So much I could do this summer if I had someone to motivate me. Someone to do things with. I'm not even anxious to do things, it's that I can't ****ing enjoy things on my own anymore without my mind constantly telling me how much happier I'd be if I had some company. I need activities and someone else to focus on. Hate being stuck in my ****ing head!


----------



## Vip3r

3stacks said:


> good luck!


Thanks man, I appreciate it. Unfortunately, it didn't go well. I waited two hours for an interview only to be told that they already had enough people. So, I didn't even get a chance to interview.


----------



## 3stacks

Vip3r said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, I appreciate it. Unfortunately, it didn't go well. I waited two hours for an interview only to be told that they already had enough people. So, I didn't even get a chance to interview.
Click to expand...

 ah thats annoying af


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Pete Beale said:


> We had the crazy snow fall over here as well. My area had three heavy coatings of the stuff.


Yeah it snowed a bunch where I live too, at one point when I was going to a concert and needed to get a train. Luckily I don't live too far so I managed to get one, but lots of other people had to miss it because they couldn't get there because of the weather.


----------



## Zatch

silentstruggle said:


> this worlds an ugly place but your so beautiful to me


Same. Really sucks when people don't seem to buy compliments that took a lot from you to even give out.


----------



## CNikki

Days like today I really do wish I never got up.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

These new earphones I got sound so good. They're nice to wear again after not wearing any for over a year. Been using headphones for awhile. I like switching it up.


----------



## Cranes in the Sky

It’s way too hot. I’m not use to this 90 degrees weather anymore. I can’t wait for fall.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I hope I die in my sleep. I do not give a **** about dying.


----------



## Rebootplease

Pete Beale said:


> I hope I die in my sleep. I do not give a **** about dying.


Damn Pete, I'm starting to worry about u.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Rebootplease said:


> Damn Pete, I'm starting to worry about u.


I genuinely don't care if I go in my sleep. How am I suppose to live when I feel like this? I can't commit suicide so just want to go in my sleep. How can I motivate myself to do anything when I go to bed and genuinely don't care if I don't wake up? I'm stuck living a life of no pleasure at all. I get no satisfaction from anything anymore and I'm too old to be this much of a god damn useless ****ing mess. I'm just waiting to die. My mind is completely blank when I try to think of a way to find peace, happiness. No idea what to do, so I want it over with. My lifes been a ****ing disaster for so many reasons. Me and my folks are better off dead and out of it. All I bring is worry and misery to them and I can't pretend I'm happy or fix this **** and live for them. I exist for them, because of them, for the vast majority of my life.

Life is not worth it. All known and unknown life needs to cease to exist, because if one creature has to live like me and suffer, then it's ****ed up. There's far too much suffering and pain in the world. The pain can only end if life ends.

It's the loneliness that get's me. I need someone to take away my loneliness. I've got no connection with anyone. No one to laugh with, no one to show me any affection and give me a reason to live.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I bought a big notebook to write important notes down. I needed a new one.


----------



## Rebootplease

Pete Beale said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Pete, I'm starting to worry about u.
> 
> 
> 
> I genuinely don't care if I go in my sleep. How am I suppose to live when I feel like this? I can't commit suicide so just want to go in my sleep. How can I motivate myself to do anything when I go to bed and genuinely don't care if I don't wake up? I'm stuck living a life of no pleasure at all. I get no satisfaction from anything anymore and I'm too old to be this much of a god damn useless ****ing mess. I'm just waiting to die. My mind is completely blank when I try to think of a way to find peace, happiness. No idea what to do, so I want it over with. My lifes been a ****ing disaster for so many reasons. Me and my folks are better off dead and out of it. All I bring is worry and misery to them and I can't pretend I'm happy or fix this **** and live for them. I exist for them, because of them, for the vast majority of my life.
> 
> Life is not worth it. All known and unknown life needs to cease to exist, because if one creature has to live like me and suffer, then it's ****ed up. There's far too much suffering and pain in the world. The pain can only end if life ends.
> 
> It's the loneliness that get's me. I need someone to take away my loneliness. I've got no connection with anyone. No one to laugh with, no one to show me any affection and give me a reason to live.
Click to expand...

I guess I didn't understand. You don't want to commit suicide but you wouldn't mind if you didn't wake up. Sadly, I can actually relate to that sometimes. 
Actually, I wouldn't mind sleeping for around a week or a month like a nice sleepcation.
It's cool that you enjoy or would like to enjoy hiking and the outdoors, at least you can plan for that and at least you have that interest.


----------



## Zatch

Frag out!


----------



## roxslide

Man my cat has a temper problem. A lot of cats throw temper tantrums to get you to stop doing something they don't like but mine throws tantrums when I stop doing something he likes like a true toddler lol.

My cat really likes it if I pick him up and hold him. Or if he wants to go up somewhere or look at something he meows at me to pick him up and transport him wherever he wants like my closet or w/e. Anyway I was holding him so he could peek out the sliding doors and I put him down and he ran after me and meowed at me until I picked him up again. I needed to take a shower, so I put him down and walked to my bathroom and he ran after me again, yowled and scratched me wtf. What a bully :cry


----------



## CNikki

Apparently takes well over an hour to apply for two jobs on job posting sites. All that time just to likely have them turned down in the span of less than two minutes.


----------



## Steve French

This forum seems even deader than usual lately.


----------



## Flora20

Wondering if I should cut my hair again even though I just cut it last month..


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Blue Dino

CNikki said:


> Apparently takes well over an hour to apply for two jobs on job posting sites. All that time just to likely have them turned down in the span of less than two minutes.


Eh... that actually sounds about right.  I hate work, but then I often have to think back and remind myself that I hate looking for work 10x more.


----------



## 0589471

Canadian Brotha said:


>


I love that show!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I love that show!!


I'm in withdrawal...mind you the show returning then will make for a nice B-Day treat, lol. Trailer is pretty fresh, nice continuation of the family tradition "brothers war"


----------



## roxslide

it's ok reddit... I'm gay for tom holland's butt too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm in withdrawal...mind you the show returning then will make for a nice B-Day treat, lol. Trailer is pretty fresh, nice continuation of the family tradition "brothers war"


Can't wait. Also, The Last Kingdom.


----------



## 0589471

I haven't had to call the paramedics this year. For my family that's a big deal. I have been thinking about the one that came by my house twice, once for my brother and the other time for my mom. He remembered me saying we grew up in the same neighborhood, and that we used to play together. Totally random. 

He must think we have so many problems, needing to call them so often. He was always nice though, trying to keep me calm while assisting the emergency. (I do not handle medical emergencies well). It's funny I didn't remember him until he mentioned which house he used to live in. Weird he remembers me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I haven't had to call the paramedics this year. For my family that's a big deal. I have been thinking about the one that came by my house twice, once for my brother and the other time for my mom. He remembered me saying we grew up in the same neighborhood, and that we used to play together. Totally random.
> 
> He must think we have so many problems, needing to call them so often. He was always nice though, trying to keep me calm while assisting the emergency. (I do not handle medical emergencies well). It's funny I didn't remember him until he mentioned which house he used to live in. Weird he remembers me.


 Oh believe me. Boys never forget the girls they liked growing up. He must have really liked you. I hardly remember the ones who were just around and I wasn't into them. I remember every single one of the ones I had crushes on.

Of course now I've said that, it might just be that he has an amazing memory and remembers absolutely everything he sees/hears. That's freaky when people have that.

But honestly. I doubt he'd remember you if he didn't like you.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh believe me. Boys never forget the girls they liked growing up. He must have really liked you. I hardly remember the ones who were just around and I wasn't into them. I remember every single one of the ones I had crushes on.
> 
> Of course now I've said that, it might just be that he has an amazing memory and remembers absolutely everything he sees/hears. That's freaky when people have that.
> 
> But honestly. I doubt he'd remember you if he didn't like you.


That makes me nervous! haha, because both times I was a wreck. Like..no makeup, crying face, and in pajamas (because emergencies like to happen in the middle of the night) lol He even hugged me (to reassure me it was going to be ok).

He just seemed to be nostalgic, like he kept saying it was his old neighborhood and he remembered my house. He kept looking at me and would smile, then said he remembered me too. I was too out of it thinking my mom would die though, same with my brother. I mean a really odd situation to be in anyway, you're not yourself. Ugh the things you go through.

Even if I did see him again I'd be too embarrassed to do/say anything. it's stupid I don't know why I'm even thinking about it now.


----------



## firestar

roxslide said:


> Man my cat has a temper problem. A lot of cats throw temper tantrums to get you to stop doing something they don't like but mine throws tantrums when I stop doing something he likes like a true toddler lol.
> 
> My cat really likes it if I pick him up and hold him. Or if he wants to go up somewhere or look at something he meows at me to pick him up and transport him wherever he wants like my closet or w/e. Anyway I was holding him so he could peek out the sliding doors and I put him down and he ran after me and meowed at me until I picked him up again. I needed to take a shower, so I put him down and walked to my bathroom and he ran after me again, yowled and scratched me wtf. What a bully :cry


Haha, I know what you mean. My cat is completely spoiled  My roommate closes her door at night, but I can't because my cat will meow until I let him out. A few days ago I tried ignoring him, thinking he would stop. He didn't.

He also hates it when I'm in the bathroom, to the point where I'll leave the door cracked if I'm brushing my teeth so he can come in (otherwise I close it, of course - I have to have some privacy ).


----------



## CNikki

Okay, I'm going to be real. I don't get how there's people who say that they're ugly and hideous, etc. and yet can be able to put a picture of themselves on their profile for everyone to see. If you think you're that ugly, how are you then able to do it while having the idea that people will see you as such? Is it to have some reinforcement when people tell them otherwise?

I'll get heated for this but I really don't care. I just don't get the contradictory of it all.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not much to do at work today but I get off in a few hours.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I've been on this site for years, and still don't understand the friend list. Who should I have on it and who shouldn't I have on it?


----------



## lostgirl20121

Is this my depression or laziness. I want to do things for my health, like simple things. But certain days (like right now) I just can’t do it. What is my life, when all I pretty much do is lay in bed? I wish my mind can just stop thinking and being so negative/lazy. Ughhh


----------



## tehuti88

Last night it really hit me hard that the only guys I've ever "attracted" _in my entire life_...are trolls who hate me. (Trolls who've probably had a girl interested in them, at least once.)

That says something about the sort of person I must be. Flies are attracted to s***, aren't they?


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> Last night it really hit me hard that the only guys I've ever "attracted" _in my entire life_...are trolls who hate me. (Trolls who've probably had a girl interested in them, at least once.)
> 
> That says something about the sort of person I must be. Flies are attracted to s***, aren't they?


You shouldn't talk about yourself like that Tehuti. It says very little about you actually - apart from that you're lonely and probably a bit too trusting sometimes.

It says a lot more about them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That makes me nervous!


 Well, it's just the truth. I still remember the first girl I had a crush on when I was like 5. I remember her name. I remember where she lived. If she remembers me at all it would only be for the awkward way in which my family tried to "fix us up". That being, she had absolutely no idea who I was (or that I existed). I had my eye on her and my cousin told his mom and she tried to introduce us just out of nowhere. It was very traumatic. :lol

I could not tell you the names of random girls in my kindergarten class. I barely remember the names of random girls in my 6th grade class. Only the ones I had any feelings for whatsoever. There was one who bullied me in the 5th grade so obviously I remember her. I kind of had a crush on her too so that's a weird feeling. :lol



> Even if I did see him again I'd be too embarrassed to do/say anything. it's stupid I don't know why I'm even thinking about it now.


 You know you like him. :smile2:


----------



## Vip3r

I_Exist said:


> I've been on this site for years, and still don't understand the friend list. Who should I have on it and who shouldn't I have on it?


I don't know why, but I pictured everyone on your friends list sitting at tribal council voting on who gets kicked off. :grin2:


----------



## mt moyt

lost my transport card this morning. grr really annoying


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Thinking about the person who is roughly 98% of the reason I am still alive.


----------



## 0589471

the cheat said:


> Thinking about the person who is roughly 98% of the reason I am still alive.


:squeeze hang in there friend


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Nothing.



the cheat said:


> Thinking about the person who is roughly 98% of the reason I am still alive.


:rub


----------



## Crisigv

I'm never going to be happy. What's the point in hoping or trying. I should just end it. I need to find the courage to do it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It sucks that the dude I saw at the store over a month ago that told me I must be coming there to see him isn't even working there anymore ever since I came in that day and he told me that. I have bad luck with this stuff. Sometimes, I think Satan exists and is mocking me. I'm no Christian but my silly mind believes this stuff sometimes. But it was probably just a bad coincidence.


----------



## roxslide

I feel bad for Demi Lovato... but it's interesting to me she ended up that way because I've seen her lauded by tons of young people for being such a role model to them. I wonder how those people are taking this.


----------



## Zatch

God's plan.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> While cleaning the utility room my mother found a weird old device apparently called a "CueCat" and asked me to look up the website, DigitalConvergence.com, and see what it is. Turns out that URL is for sale (no wonder, the years on the device are 2000-2001), but I did find out some interesting things.
> 
> Also http://cuecat.com/
> 
> Basically (I think), it sounds like a reader of an early, failed prototype of those weird square codes that smartphones now read. Except back then, nobody could figure out the use of such a thing.
> 
> A product ahead of its time?
> 
> ...Possibly helped RadioShack go bankrupt. Heheh. Heh. :laugh:


 There was a lot of that in the 80s and 90s. Think of all the people who bought early computers just to say they did. Had no real use for them. Like, the first time I used a computer I could not have even imagined the internet as it is today. I think I kind of had an inkling of "something" that might be feasible by connecting computers to phone lines but I thought it would take ages to develop.

I remember lots of weird products that were trying to do something cool but just didn't catch on enough to make it work. Like digital cameras took A LONG TIME to go anywhere at all even though they basically existed in the 90s (The plain old camcorder used a CCD that could capture still images). I actually used an early cell phone in the 90s sometime. It was one of those huge things you'd see in the movies in the 80s (I think). I didn't know they actually existed. I thought they made it up for movies like KITT for Knight Rider.


----------



## Kevin001

Thank you....forever grateful.


----------



## zonebox

Having a family member dying, is a real pita in so many ways. The guilt, the drama, the finances, it is more than just feeling depressed about the person dying, it is so much more involved than I thought it would be, and for some reason people who really did not care very much in the past, suddenly come out of the woodwork acting as though they had some significant part of their lives. 

Humans are weird, we really are. Instead of just saying "I wish I were more involved with this person's life, I should have been a better person.. people tend to point the finger of blame at others, to relieve themselves of any burden. My mother in law is dying, I wish I were a better son in law, I wish I were a better person in general, but I'm not - and it is not for lack of trying. I just am not that amazing of a person, and I accept that. I can be selfish, I am not outgoing, I seek solitude often, and don't want to be bothered. And I'm not the better person for acknowledging that. That is my own fault, no one else's, I'm not going to treat other people like crap, for not being better relatives though. That is just so pointless and mean.

But to watch other relatives bickering among one another is just baffling. This is just outrageous, the entire pattern of behavior we humans take in such scenarios is just a joke, it really is. I'm glad this behavior has not reached me yet, not that I'm aware of at least, and I do have my own "sins" to carry, but we all do.

I'm not religious, I don't believe in God, but this passage often comes to my mind, it is in my opinion, a great one of the bible.

3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?

4 Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye?

5 Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye.


Well, I've had the beam in my own eye, but at the very least I'm usually aware of that fugger :lol Before condemning others, I always try to make it a point to look at my own actions.. if anything it is just common sense, if you are going to condemn others for certain behaviors, first ensure you have not done the same yourself. Or perhaps I am speaking out of turn right now, perhaps the beam is so large I don't see it right now. I am posting this rubbish on SAS, but the thing is, I'm not posting it to family members, I don't want to make them feel bad, it is hard enough when you are losing someone, even if you were never really close. I know some of them are feeling guilty, they wish they did more, and that is natural, they are not horrible people for it and do not deserve condemnation. I'll leave my comment on this board, as an observation

Blaaahrg! Okay, just another interesting observation of people, I'm glad I've remained a reasonable distance from them.


----------



## roxslide

I want to make a thread about graphology (just for kicks, nothing serious) but idk how to effectively do it. The quizzes online so far are terrible and it's too complicated to put enough information up for people to self analyze... I tried to find some simple infographics but they're too simple lol.

I have a book on it, it's pretty fun.


----------



## Blue Dino

roxslide said:


> I feel bad for Demi Lovato... but it's interesting to me she ended up that way because I've seen her lauded by tons of young people for being such a role model to them. I wonder how those people are taking this.


Something about child stars that always ends up going through this route.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Groundhog day. More pain. No idea how to find any peace or happiness. Haven't got the balls to end it. Can't leave people in pain anyway. I want to live but don't, can't. Trapped. Can't help myself and no one will help me, and it's going to get worse with age.


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> Groundhog day. More pain. No idea how to find any peace or happiness. Haven't got the balls to end it. Can't leave people in pain anyway. I want to live but don't, can't. Trapped. Can't help myself and no one will help me, and it's going to get worse with age.


Hi Pete,

(Don't know if that's actually your name.)

I just wanted to apologise to you - you're right, I shouldn't judge you - I don't know you at all, or what happened with that girl. Nor is it any of my business.

I have some very bad days sometimes - days when I'm so ****ing angry I worry about what I'm capable of. There are reasons for that that I won't go into. Thankfully they don't last for too long. But it's not right for me to take it out on people like you. So I'm sorry.

I hope you can find a way out of this mess you're in. There are so many incredible things in this world - you need to try and find a way to go and see some of them. Maybe medication, I don't know.

Take care anyway, Don.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Looking over London from The Shard, with her, thinking how far I'd come from the guy who spent years as a complete recluse, talking to no one, and how I wasn't afraid to go places and finally had someone I cared about to spend time with, and now, I'm back again, in this **** position where I'm not afraid, but have no one, and have no idea how to connect with anyone.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> (Don't know if that's actually your name.)
> 
> I just wanted to apologise to you - you're right, I shouldn't judge you - I don't know you at all, or what happened with that girl. Nor is it any of my business.
> 
> I have some very bad days sometimes - days when I'm so ****ing angry I worry about what I'm capable of. There are reasons for that that I won't go into. Thankfully they don't last for too long. But it's not right for me to take it out on people like you. So I'm sorry.
> 
> I hope you can find a way out of this mess you're in. There are so many incredible things in this world - you need to try and find a way to go and see some of them. Maybe medication, I don't know.
> 
> Take care anyway, Don.


No problem mate. I noticed about a month ago that you made a post where you seemed really angry and then deleted it. I feel angry too someone's and want to explode. It all get's on top of you sometimes

Also, she was too young tbh, but I was desperate at the time so just went with it. I was talking to a woman my age before she came along but I think she had serious issues, so had to end that. They both had issues with their father and I believe they both have the same disorder or heavy traits, stemming from their father's leaving and abusing them emotionally. It's sad to see how it's affected them both, and how I'm drawn towards them because of my own disorder and other mental health issues. Sigh. I have AVPD, co-dependent and dependency issues so end up getting involved with certain types of people. Need to work on those issues, but man, I'm ****ing drained by depression. I'm afraid to take med's because I've alway's suffered from the wide effects and still do, years after the last time I took med's. If the depression doesn't get any better though, I think I'm going to have to experiment with some other med's and accept the side effects, because the depression is going to get too much at some point and I'll have no choice.


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> No problem mate. I noticed about a month ago that you made a post where you seemed really angry and then deleted it. I feel angry too someone's and want to explode. It all get's on top of you sometimes
> 
> Also, she was too young tbh, but I was desperate at the time so just went with it. I was talking to a woman my age before she came along but I think she had serious issues, so had to end that. They both had issues with their father and I believe they both have the same disorder or heavy traits, stemming from their father's leaving and abusing them emotionally. It's sad to see how it's affected them both, and how I'm drawn towards them because of my own disorder and other mental health issues. Sigh. I have AVPD, co-dependent and dependency issues so end up getting involved with certain types of people. Need to work on those issues, but man, I'm ****ing drained by depression. *I'm afraid to take med's* because I've alway's suffered from the wide effects and still do, years after the last time I took med's. If the depression doesn't get any better though, I think I'm going to have to experiment with some other med's and accept the side effects, because the depression is going to get too much at some point and I'll have no choice.


At the risk of sounding a bit melodramatic, I always think it's better to be medicated than to be suicidal - let's put it that way.

A good friend of mine has very bad depression. She's a lovely girl but often can't even contact me because of it. Also she worries about the weight gain they often cause. But I think sometimes it's a lot better than the alternative.

I may go on an antidepresant again myself soon - I remember that feeling of just being able to handle the loneliness etc much easier. I've said it before on here - it was like someone turned down the pressure inside my head. But they are a bit wary of giving them to people like me - so we'll see. It might be okay in combination with the mood stabiliser I take hopefully. And they really did seem to relax me a bit - my wife used to say she could always hear it in my voice when I took them. I was probably a much nicer person to be around.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Zuckerberg became $15 billion poorer today :-(

He also sounds like kermit the frog


----------



## The Linux Guy

Vip3r said:


> I don't know why, but I pictured everyone on your friends list sitting at tribal council voting on who gets kicked off. :grin2:


:lol What on Earth made you think of that?


----------



## Just Lurking

The person who had my phone number before it was assigned to me (who I know by name since they apparently didn't tell ANYONE about their number change, leading me to get many calls for them) keeps showing up among my Facebook's top-listed 'People You May Know'... 

F***ing creepy.


----------



## Vip3r

I_Exist said:


> :lol What on Earth made you think of that?


Probably from watching too much TV. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Turns out my dad has cancer but my mom told me he got the tumor taken out so he should be fine.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Turns out my dad has cancer but my mom told me he got the tumor taken out so he should be fine.


Wow, that is scary. :squeeze I am glad he is going to be ok.
My Dad had stage IV cancer and has beat it twice.


----------



## riverbird

I really need to learn to not let my dad's complete disinterest in me or my life (my sister's too) since he now has the perfect family with his girlfriend, her kids, their spouses, and grandkids, affect me. But every single time I'm faced with a reminder of that fact, it hurts. Ugh.


----------



## roxslide

What is the purpose of "baby on board" stickers on cars? Idky but it irritates me when I see them. It's like the car version of interacting with smug pregnant ladies...(



)

Possibility 1: they want me to be more careful around them so I don't hit them because they have a "precious baby" on board...... except for the part that idgaf about their random baby. I am careful around all cars... because all human life is equal to me... the baby part means nothing.

Possibility 2: they want me to be careful around them as they could get distracted because they have a liability (a baby) in the car. This is a fair point... but something tells me this is not what they are trying to say. Or is it?

Possibility 3: they are proud and ecstatic about having a baby so they just want to show off that they have one like how dog owners put their dog breed on their car. Fair enough, I guess... I don't really think it's that big of an accomplishment but those are my personal values.


----------



## CNikki

These past few nights I kept thinking that maybe this is 'it'. Not necessarily acting out on such, but the pending doom that comes along with that type of mentality was just sinking in. When really thinking about it, there really wouldn't be much of an effect if it was it, and that I'd do something to have it as that. Even people who I would say I'm close to would simply move on. My distance from some seem to have shown that. Not saying/thinking this out of pity, but just the observation based on the present as well as the past seem to all point at a similar future. I knew it for a long time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> Wow, that is scary. :squeeze I am glad he is going to be ok.
> My Dad had stage IV cancer and has beat it twice.


That's rough. If I may ask, what kind of cancer was it?

I found out a month ago he might have it. Thanks.  My mom told me that we'll know more from his pathology report in 2 weeks.


----------



## komorikun

Eeeeks. I went to do the laundry hoping none of my neighbors would be around after 9pm on a Thursday night. I guessed wrong. It's hot here so I'm going down in tank top with no bra. Luckily no one was doing the laundry. But when I came back from the basement after putting my first load in, I see a half naked Pocahontas looking woman in front of the front door to the building doing some weird move, stretching or something, I'm not sure. I stop in my tracks hoping she will go in and then I won't have to run into her. She seemed a bit out of it. Drunk maybe? Well, she was having trouble getting into the building, so I have to go in. So she moves out of my way, I get in and she says "Can I come in? Looking for a friend." So I was like "Umm okay." Then she looks all confused and asked me if I'm roommates with Blah Blah. Female name. On my side of the building there is only me, the older Rasta couple, the college boys, and some single woman that I have never seen before (Asian girls have moved out). So I tell her, "Maybe she lives on the other side of the building." She didn't know there are 2 entrances to the building. I was right cause moments later I hear her making really loud noises (coming from that side of the building) like she was greeting a puppy. 

30 minutes later I go down again to put in my 2nd load and I can hear very loud banging noises coming from the basement. Crap. So I stand out there waiting for that person to go away. Hoping it's not someone attempting to do the laundry and possibly taking my crap out of the wash. Luckily I think it was some lady screwing around with her storage room. The storage rooms are in the basement too. Finally she goes away and leaves the other exit, so I didn't have to run into her. Thank god. So I go put in my 2nd load and then right as I was about to leave, someone is back doing the same loud noises. Some broad talking on her telephone. I'm guessing this was the drunk Pocahontas's friend. 

So annoying. I try to avoid peak hours of laundry washing and people roaming (Saturday/Sunday 10am-6pm) even though I would prefer to do the laundry at those hours myself but still have to deal with all this crap.


----------



## scooby

I've got my next 3 tattoos figured out. Gonna contact and book in maybe today or tomorrow for a consultation. I might need a couple more to think up to fill up.


----------



## 0589471

Just Lurking said:


> The person who had my phone number before it was assigned to me (who I know by name since they apparently didn't tell ANYONE about their number change, leading me to get many calls for them) keeps showing up among my Facebook's top-listed 'People You May Know'...
> 
> F***ing creepy.


they must not have updated their phone number on Facebook  but yeah super creepy.


----------



## komorikun

Trying to get all my chores done, so I can have a relaxing weekend. Normally doing the laundry ruins 2 precious nights (where I don't have work the next day) per month. So 20-25% of my precious nights are ruined by laundry. 

Then there's grocery shopping. Ugh. I usually end up doing it Saturday evening. Don't like doing it in the daytime since I hate walking to the bus stop when it's sunny out and the supermarkets are super crowded. But that kind of sucks up my Saturday. Problem is I usually don't have the next week's work lunches planned out by Friday.

I really need a househusband but too bad I don't make enough to support 2 people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There are only 6 people who would care if I'm dead and only 4, maybe 5 who would be really bothered I wonder how I could make that 0 without hurting them in other ways.

I think the only way is for euthanasia to become more culturally acceptable, which isn't going to happen here anytime soon.

So I guess I'll just suffer until I die of natural causes with not a single person who I can talk to who will understand or be able to help me.

In other news I would have only gotten about 5.5 hours sleep if I woke up when my alarm was set, but I didn't wake up then, so I only got probably just under three hours.


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> There are only 6 people who would care if I'm dead and only 4, maybe 5 who would be really bothered I wonder how I could make that 0 without hurting them in other ways.


Your mom, dad, and brother? Who else?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

komorikun said:


> Your mom, dad, and brother? Who else?


I have a friend who I've drifted apart from somewhat we live far away from each other now. I'm not sure how they'd find out I'm dead but I think they'd assume since we chat at least a small amount reguarly even though we don't talk about personal stuff now. They know I have mental health issues (though they don't know everything,) so they'd probably put two and two together I guess since we've been in regualar communication for seven and a half years.

Then there's a family friend, moreso dad's friend who I guess would be kind of upset since she knew me from a young age.

And my nan (dad's mum.) Other family member's might be slightly bummed but I see them rarely so they wouldn't be upset (my mum has a large family, since they're sort of catholic her mum was like the youngest of 13 kids I think.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Going away for a week. Guess I won't say where because of anonymity. In the UK though. My mum really wanted to go somewhere because she hasn't gone away for a couple of years. She has friends and stuff but I guess not the kind she wants to go on holiday with. So me and my brother are going with her. 

I feel guilty and bad though. I have to keep it together for an entire week somehow. I'm hoping I'll be able to distract myself but I'm so unstable these days. I wish I wasn't a more ****ed up version of my dad (well in some ways more in some ways probably less or at least different enough that it's not comparable.)


----------



## harrison

This city's growing too fast. Soon they'll need people to push the people onto the trams like they do in Tokyo - at peak hour they can't get on as it is. It's too expensive and not a very nice place to live anymore. Even the people in the nice suburbs won't be safe soon because they'll have the African boys breaking in to steal everything they can get their hands on. Jesus what a ****-hole.


----------



## Blue Dino

Is coffee or caffeine are diuretic (making you pee more)? I know it's been found it actually isn't, contradicting the long common belief. But for me it seems to be. Days I don't drink much coffee, I don't pee as much. Days I do, I pee almost twice as much and frequent.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Is coffee or caffeine are diuretic (making you pee more)? I know it's been found it actually isn't, contradicting the long common belief. But for me it seems to be. Days I don't drink much coffee, I don't pee as much. Days I do, I pee almost twice as much and frequent.


 Iced tea makes me pee like crazy. Diet Pepsi doesn't. They both (supposedly) have about the same amount of caffeine. It might just have to do with how much the particular concoction you're drinking irritates your system. I don't think coffee really makes me pee any more than tea does, despite the fact that it has way more caffeine.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

A little nervous about tomorrow.


----------



## Crisigv

It can't be healthy to see the exact same people every day for 30 years, right? Even at work I get so many repeat customers throughout the week. Like, don't you have other things to do than come to the mall everyday. I want new people!


----------



## Just Lurking

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> they must not have updated their phone number on Facebook but yeah super creepy.


Yeah, I'm sure it's related to the phone number somehow. Not that I recall actually linking it to Facebook... And I don't even have the app on my phone (I only use it on my desktop). I do remember having the app _at some point_, though. I thought it was before I signed up for a mobile service, but it's possible it was after that.

It's been 2 1/2 years since I took this number, and she only recently started showing up. Maybe she's new to Facebook and intentionally used her old number on it or something.

I used to get calls from different doctors, a dentist, a library, some children's services, some other legal service, debt collectors (who still call, rarely), some acquaintances(?)... I've had multiple text messages for her, including one looking for a drug hookup or something. Actually, putting them all together, I can see why she might have wanted to get rid of the number without telling anyone.

I probably could have taken over this woman's identity if I really put some effort into it. I could have gotten a credit card in her name and paid myself for the time I've spent fielding all these calls for her.


----------



## riverbird

Tempted to ask my father if he'll loan me money for driving lessons even though I know it's unlikely. I really need to learn how to drive.


----------



## roxslide

I feel so guilty leaving my cat in a cat hotel for 8 days... :cry I hope he'll be ok. I got a double space for him so he can have more space even though I can barely afford it.

Edit: omg my mom is nuts. She was asking me why I couldn't bring my cat with us.... we are going to be on a yacht for 8 days. My cat is super scared of loud noises and movement. He doesn't even like driving around.


----------



## Were

I went a Joe Satriani concert with my friend, it was good but now my ears are ringing.


----------



## 0589471

Just Lurking said:


> Yeah, I'm sure it's related to the phone number somehow. Not that I recall actually linking it to Facebook... And I don't even have the app on my phone (I only use it on my desktop). I do remember having the app _at some point_, though. I thought it was before I signed up for a mobile service, but it's possible it was after that.
> 
> It's been 2 1/2 years since I took this number, and she only recently started showing up. Maybe she's new to Facebook and intentionally used her old number on it or something.
> 
> I used to get calls from different doctors, a dentist, a library, some children's services, some other legal service, debt collectors (who still call, rarely), some acquaintances(?)... I've had multiple text messages for her, including one looking for a drug hookup or something. Actually, putting them all together, I can see why she might have wanted to get rid of the number without telling anyone.
> 
> I probably could have taken over this woman's identity if I really put some effort into it. I could have gotten a credit card in her name and paid myself for the time I've spent fielding all these calls for her.


that's scary if you think about it, how much a phone number can give away. Even scarier since you said Facebook isn't even linked to your phone. Crazy. I guess I'll be keeping my number for a long time lol


----------



## Evo1114

Was just texted that my home purchase offer was accepted by the seller. Though I don't own the home YET. I think the original buyer is required a chance to counter-offer...but they would have to remove the contingency on selling their current home first. Which means I would be in the driver's seat. Things are possibly in motion!


----------



## 0589471

Evo1114 said:


> Was just texted that my home purchase offer was accepted by the seller. Though I don't own the home YET. I think the original buyer is required a chance to counter-offer...but they would have to remove the contingency on selling their current home first. Which means I would be in the driver's seat. Things are possibly in motion!


Nice!  Still you're close, that's exciting.


----------



## Evo1114

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Nice!  Still you're close, that's exciting.


I can't imagine I wouldn't get it. The asking price is $159,000. I offered $155,000 (and technically the 'accepted' offer would be their counter-offer - $157,000, which works for me).

3 bedrooms, 1 bathroom, 1/3-acre lot, new floors, new kitchen, new roof, new paint, new appliances, new fence, new deck (all within last 1.5 years)...plus central air, washer/dryer, gas fireplace and dishwasher (all of which I don't have currently)...and a little creek in the backyard.


----------



## Cascades

I've been watching a guy on YT who built a cabin up in the mountains somewhere in Ontario. I'm fascinated by his lifestyle, kinda makes me wanna pack up and get a place somewhere isolated and live a similar lifestyle even though I probably wouldn't be able to hack it very long. I hate Sydney so much. SO many people, buildings, dog box apartments, loud noises everywhere, traffic at all hours of the day, everyone's so busy and rushed. How could you live in a city and live like this for the rest of your life :sigh


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> I've been watching a guy on YT who built a cabin up in the mountains somewhere in Ontario. I'm fascinated by his lifestyle, kinda makes me wanna pack up and get a place somewhere isolated and live a similar lifestyle even though I probably wouldn't be able to hack it very long. I hate Sydney so much. SO many people, buildings, dog box apartments, loud noises everywhere, traffic at all hours of the day, everyone's so busy and rushed. How could you live in a city and live like this for the rest of your life :sigh


I have a real love/hate relationship with Melbourne. I also get sick of all the people sometimes but days like today I loved it. I'm pretty weird like that - I sat at a cafe inside Melbourne Central just so I could watch all the people wander around me. I like all the action. I just don't like the increase in crime - the African boys with their car jackings etc. They need to fix those boys. When that crap all settles down it'll probably be okay.

I'd go mad in the country in a log cabin - I don't think I can think of anything worse tbh. I do prefer Asian cities though - life really out on the street. It makes you feel alive.


----------



## fluorish

harrison said:


> This city's growing too fast. Soon they'll need people to push the people onto the trams like they do in Tokyo - at peak hour they can't get on as it is. It's too expensive and not a very nice place to live anymore. Even the people in the nice suburbs won't be safe soon because they'll have the African boys breaking in to steal everything they can get their hands on. Jesus what a ****-hole.


You sound way too racist. African people arnt the only people commiting crime you know. There probably only a very small % of the crime makers. The main stream news will purposely give them air time on t.v because they arnt 'australian'

You know what>? what if i said i didnt like the asian epidemic in melbourne?


----------



## komorikun

Another weird new neighbor. I hear this loud noise coming from outside (late at night). So I go have a look and it's this sort of dorky looking guy with a backpack. He was rolling one of the small logs/wood pieces from the front lawn to the side entrance. (Landlord chopped down a couple trees recently) 

He was smoking a cigarette at the same time. So for a good 4 minutes, he seemed to be attempting to pick up the log but was having trouble. All this while smoking a cigarette semi-hunched over. Then he seemed to be messing with the log. Not sure if he tried to put the cigarette to it. I don't know. Couldn't see very well. So I'm watching this thinking who is this weirdo and does he live here? Welp, he went inside with his key, so definitely a neighbor. Left the log near our mailboxes.


----------



## harrison

fluorish said:


> You sound way too racist. African people arnt the only people commiting crime you know. There probably only a very small % of the crime makers. The main stream news will purposely give them air time on t.v because they arnt 'australian'
> 
> You know what>? what if i said i didnt like the asian epidemic in melbourne?


I could look up the statistics for you but I couldn't be bothered. The African boys are over represented in the crime statistics in Melbourne - across all racial groups.

Yesterday a middle-aged lady had two of these aresholes steal her car at gunpoint. After hitting her in the face with the butt of a pistol that is.

They are a problem in this city, that's just the reality of the situation.

When I travel around this city I see people from everywhere. And I see African/Australians that are just like you and me. But the boys that do these things are starting to colour my judgement - I admit. To say I dislike them is putting it very mildly.

But I'm trying to be reasonable. It's not actually in my nature to be mean. Fear just breeds anger and hatred - it's fairly simple.


----------



## Cascades

harrison said:


> I have a real love/hate relationship with Melbourne. I also get sick of all the people sometimes but days like today I loved it. I'm pretty weird like that - I sat at a cafe inside Melbourne Central just so I could watch all the people wander around me. I like all the action. I just don't like the increase in crime - the African boys with their car jackings etc. They need to fix those boys. When that crap all settles down it'll probably be okay.
> 
> I'd go mad in the country in a log cabin - I don't think I can think of anything worse tbh. I do prefer Asian cities though - life really out on the street. It makes you feel alive.


Really? That Apex **** still happening? Even with Apex I'd glady swap you for Western Sydney blehhh this place is disgusting. They've charged so many ISIS supporters in my area


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> Really? That Apex **** still happening? Even with Apex I'd glady swap you for Western Sydney blehhh this place is disgusting. They've charged so many ISIS supporters in my area


Actually I'm not even sure there ever was such a thing as APEX - just a lot of African boys doing a lot of crime. Nowadays they also like to rent an apartment on Airbnb then about a hundred of their mates turn up so they can trash the place. In one of the towers in the city the other day one of the African girls was stabbed to death by a 17 year old boy. She'd rented the place for the weekend I think and this group of boys she didn't even know turned up and things got very nasty. Terrible.

Yeah, I see your point about the ISIS guys - that would bother me too. I'm a bit worried about going to Java much anymore. I read somewhere recently that a few hundred of them have returned from fighting in Syria back to Indonesia. So they could be anywhere in the country - some of them fairly well trained by now I'd imagine.

The Indonesians deal with them fairly efficiently though when they find them. They just kill everyone.


----------



## Cascades

harrison said:


> Actually I'm not even sure there ever was such a thing as APEX - just a lot of African boys doing a lot of crime. Nowadays they also like to rent an apartment on Airbnb then about a hundred of their mates turn up so they can trash the place. In one of the towers in the city the other day one of the African girls was stabbed to death by a 17 year old boy. She'd rented the place for the weekend I think and this group of boys she didn't even know turned up and things got very nasty. Terrible.
> 
> Yeah, I see your point about the ISIS guys - that would bother me too. I'm a bit worried about going to Java much anymore. I read somewhere recently that a few hundred of them have returned from fighting in Syria back to Indonesia. So they could be anywhere in the country - some of them fairly well trained by now I'd imagine.
> 
> The Indonesians deal with them fairly efficiently though when they find them. They just kill everyone.


Wtffff that angers me so much! Why would the government let them back in the country?! I hate that even the government here was talking about putting them in a rehabilitation program to de radicalize them. They made their bed!! Leave them over there! Thats pretty messed up..I'd just try and avoid tourist and crowded areas but you can never be too sure.


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> Wtffff that angers me so much! Why would the government let them back in the country?! I hate that even the government here was talking about putting them in a rehabilitation program to de radicalize them. They made their bed!! Leave them over there! Thats pretty messed up..I'd just try and avoid tourist and crowded areas but you can never be too sure.


Yeah, it's weird. Not sure how they got back into Indo tbh. Maybe false passports and snuck back in somehow.

A bomb went off in Jakarta a couple of years ago in a Starbucks when I was there. ( I wasn't in the actual Starbucks though thank God) Bit scary. It's a shame - I like Jakarta a lot.


----------



## girlyone1

Just thinking about him and how I hate he won't add me and is just over this after not even giving friendship a try.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Pete Beale said:


> Well now I know where you're from :b, but I would have liked to have found out under better circumstances. :frown2: I'm sorry for all the people their, it looks like a war zone. There's a guy on here I can relate to a lot from Athens and I hope he's OK! :frown2:


It has been a rough few days for certain. :/

Do you mean @masterridley btw? Hope he's ok too!



Persephone The Dread said:


> My dad told me that on the phone yesterday, I don't check the news reguarly so didn't know. Very shocking to hear about something like that happening over there. (won't say where in case you wanted that kept private.)
> 
> edit: Actually just realised there are a couple of places.
> 
> The weather everywhere is insane right now. In the area of the UK I live in it has rained once in over a month which is so weird.


The fire was apparently spreading at 9 Beaufort, pretty insane.

http://www.thetoc.gr/koinwnia/artic...swsei-ti-gata-tou-i-fwtia-perase-apo-panw-tou

A video of some guy that managed to record the whole thing and save his cat^

Also heard about Sweden having a wildfire problem lately, not sure about any other countries though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hm the internet on this island is actually terrible in most places just took forever to respond to something so I will respond to pm and other stuff at the end of the week (next week) probably. Actually haven't had many notifications recently but got a bunch today. Not ignoring you if you messagwd me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Another weird new neighbor. I hear this loud noise coming from outside (late at night). So I go have a look and it's this sort of dorky looking guy with a backpack. He was rolling one of the small logs/wood pieces from the front lawn to the side entrance. (Landlord chopped down a couple trees recently)
> 
> He was smoking a cigarette at the same time. So for a good 4 minutes, he seemed to be attempting to pick up the log but was having trouble. All this while smoking a cigarette semi-hunched over. Then he seemed to be messing with the log. Not sure if he tried to put the cigarette to it. I don't know. Couldn't see very well. So I'm watching this thinking who is this weirdo and does he live here? Welp, he went inside with his key, so definitely a neighbor. Left the log near our mailboxes.


 So you were basically watching the dorky new guy play with his log?


----------



## SofaKing

If my current behavior persists, whether I RV or find my wooded cabin, I'll probably be a recluse. I certainly need to get rid of TV. Though if I keep unlimited internet, I'd probably still find a way to avoid venturing out on my own. Maybe will have to limit myself to phone based internet.


----------



## Suchness

SofaKing said:


> If my current behavior persists, whether I RV or find my wooded cabin, I'll probably be a recluse. I certainly need to get rid of TV. Though if I keep unlimited internet, I'd probably still find a way to avoid venturing out on my own. Maybe will have to limit myself to phone based internet.


I've seen you talk about this wooden cabin for months. How close are you to getting it?


----------



## SofaKing

Suchness said:


> I've seen you talk about this wooden cabin for months. How close are you to getting it?


I don't know...my analysis - paralysis can go on for awhile especially on such a large decision.

My lease ends next summer so I have time, assuming I don't completely have a meltdown at work and quit sooner.

I'm also concerned that this change, either option, will seal my fate of living alone forever since it's unconventional.


----------



## Suchness

SofaKing said:


> I don't know...my analysis - paralysis can go on for awhile especially on such a large decision.
> 
> My lease ends next summer so I have time, assuming I don't completely have a meltdown at work and quit sooner.
> 
> I'm also concerned that this change, either option, will seal my fate of living alone forever since it's unconventional.


Yeah it could turn you into a recluse.


----------



## SofaKing

So, I guess it couldn't get much worse and I'd be alone in a more peaceful environment. That's the upside.


Suchness said:


> Yeah it could turn you into a recluse.


----------



## Suchness

SofaKing said:


> So, I guess it couldn't get much worse and I'd be alone in a more peaceful environment. That's the upside.


Yeah, at least you will have all that beautiful nature around you. Imagine waking up to that every morning. going outside for walks, sounds nice. You might find your peace there.


----------



## SofaKing

Suchness said:


> Yeah, at least you will have all that beautiful nature around you. Imagine waking up to that every morning. going outside for walks, sounds nice. You might find your peace there.


That's my hope...plus versus the RV, I could garden and feel better about having a dog, too. I waffle between the two options frequently. Lots of YouTube resources are helpful, but also raise more questions as they answer others!


----------



## Suchness

SofaKing said:


> That's my hope...plus versus the RV, I could garden and feel better about having a dog, too. I waffle between the two options frequently. Lots of YouTube resources are helpful, but also raise more questions as they answer others!


It would be good if you could get an RV and a small property.


----------



## SofaKing

Also an option, though if I invest in a property, then I'd consider a towable popup instead of an RV for those times I consider a road trip.


Suchness said:


> It would be good if you could get an RV and a small property.


----------



## harrison

I've been chatting tonight with a lady that was my girlfriend over 30 years ago. We lived together in Germany for almost a year when I was 25. She found me on Facebook a while ago. It's a lifetime ago and it sort of does my head in.


----------



## SofaKing

Does she want to rekindle old flames?


harrison said:


> I've been chatting tonight with a lady that was my girlfriend over 30 years ago. We lived together in Germany for almost a year when I was 25. She found me on Facebook a while ago. It's a lifetime ago and it sort of does my head in.


----------



## harrison

SofaKing said:


> Does she want to rekindle old flames?


I don't know. It just makes me so sad. She almost had my baby back then but lost it - after I'd just come back home to Australia. I remember going down to our garage and crying like a baby. I couldn't even go back to be with her I was so broke. A terrible time.

She was married but never had a child. She's divorced now I think.

I wouldn't talk to her at first - it just felt so strange. It's so long ago it's almost like it all happened to somebody else.


----------



## SofaKing

harrison said:


> I don't know. It just makes me so sad. She almost had my baby back then but lost it - after I'd just come back home to Australia. I remember going down to our garage and crying like a baby. I couldn't even go back to be with her I was so broke. A terrible time.
> 
> She was married but never had a child. She's divorced now I think.
> 
> I wouldn't talk to her at first - it just felt so strange. It's so long ago it's almost like it all happened to somebody else.


You never know what path life can take.


----------



## Cascades

harrison said:


> Yeah, it's weird. Not sure how they got back into Indo tbh. Maybe false passports and snuck back in somehow.
> 
> A bomb went off in Jakarta a couple of years ago in a Starbucks when I was there. ( I wasn't in the actual Starbucks though thank God) Bit scary. It's a shame - I like Jakarta a lot.


Faaaaaa, yeah that's scary! How far away were you?
I remember I went to the scene and shrine of the Bali bombings. It amazed me that when I was there, you could just walk into any nightclub along the street. I realized how easy it would have been for them. Just chuck a bomb at the dance floor and run - the places were small and so accessible


----------



## CNikki

A bit random and sort of where I'll become vulnerable, but just thought on sharing.

People tend to wonder and sometimes look down on as to why I'm not 'where I'm supposed to be' at the stage I'm in. Mainly focusing right now with relationships and potential marriage. I see so many people worrying over this, not just on here, and I'm not going to lie and say that I too have the anxieties that come with the fact that I'm nowhere near of having a stable relationship...let alone a stable life. It hurts when seeing people who you may know excel in that and settle down. I'm not really sure what I want just yet in pertains to settling since there's personal risks involved. But the concept with marriage itself...if I really am to remain single and unmarried, I'd hope it's for the better of not being in a marriage where I will be **** on. I've been treated like **** in the past, mainly because I've been passive, which in a way is a problem I need to fix since I sort of asked for it. I've also seen people who get married and stay in it for years, decades even, while being ****ted on by their spouse and stay in for security's sake. I'm afraid of having to go through the same thing. So, really, if I am not going to be married, I'll try to accept it in that light.


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> A bit random and sort of where I'll become vulnerable, but just thought on sharing.
> 
> People tend to wonder and sometimes look down on as to why I'm not 'where I'm supposed to be' at the stage I'm in. Mainly focusing right now with relationships and potential marriage. I see so many people worrying over this, not just on here, and I'm not going to lie and say that I too have the anxieties that come with the fact that I'm nowhere near of having a stable relationship...let alone a stable life. It hurts when seeing people who you may know excel in that and settle down. I'm not really sure what I want just yet in pertains to settling since there's personal risks involved. But the concept with marriage itself...if I really am to remain single and unmarried, I'd hope it's for the better of not being in a marriage where I will be **** on. I've been treated like **** in the past, mainly because I've been passive, which in a way is a problem I need to fix since I sort of asked for it. I've also seen people who get married and stay in it for years, decades even, while being ****ted on by their spouse and stay in for security's sake. I'm afraid of having to go through the same thing. So, really, if I am not going to be married, I'll try to accept it in that light.


I get this, but I've learned that I have little control over the outcome besides being the best partner I can be. As such, I don't shy away from commitment.

That being said, you should never accept being mistreated.


----------



## Daxi004

I'm so happy I managed to watch a whole movie without falling alseeep


----------



## CNikki

SofaKing said:


> I get this, but I've learned that I have little control over the outcome besides being the best partner I can be. As such, I don't shy away from commitment.
> 
> That being said, you should never accept being mistreated.


That's the thing. In most cases, it seemed to have been just that. Superficial reasoning included. Not to have given much thought that, well gee, maybe I've accepted -this and this- about this person because it seemed to have been okay throughout the environment where the people who were invested seemed to have had it all on the outside but inside there was nothing but pain. We made excuses as to why some people have done what they did, and now some really took advantage because they don't have to pay any price now that they're in their grave. The cycle repeats. Now that I'm aware of this fact, I'm just lost.

TL;DNR - For whatever reason that may have me ended up being treated like I'm less than a human, I don't want to accept it anymore. I'll compromise if I have to (and have been.)


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> So you were basically watching the dorky new guy play with his log?


Yes. He might have been drunk. Didn't look very coordinated.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm glad you're ready to stand up for yourself. You do deserve to be treated right.


CNikki said:


> That's the thing. In most cases, it seemed to have been just that. Superficial reasoning included. Not to have given much thought that, well gee, maybe I've accepted -this and this- about this person because it seemed to have been okay throughout the environment where the people who were invested seemed to have had it all on the outside but inside there was nothing but pain. We made excuses as to why some people have done what they did, and now some really took advantage because they don't have to pay any price now that they're in their grave. The cycle repeats. Now that I'm aware of this fact, I'm just lost.
> 
> TL;DNR - For whatever reason that may have me ended up being treated like I'm less than a human, I don't want to accept it anymore. I'll compromise if I have to (and have been.)


----------



## komorikun

I fed a squirrel just now!! I saw one roaming on the ground (to the left of my balcony). Looked like it was searching for food. So I hurriedly grabbed a bit of bread and dunked it with peanut butter. I waited till it passed to the right of my balcony to throw the bread. It found the bread quickly and made some loud squirrel noise and then ran up a tree. 

Usually I just throw sunflower seeds down there but I seem to only attract crows. The right side is better because it's away from the parking area that is on the left and the neighboring building's cat is on the right side. I like to attract squirrels or birds in order to entertain the cat looking out the window. Unfortunately the blinds are shut now.....so the kitty didn't get to see the squirrel.


----------



## 0589471

ugh, yesterday was bad and today is just...why.


----------



## Vip3r

CNikki said:


> But the concept with marriage itself...if I really am to remain single and unmarried, I'd hope it's for the better of not being in a marriage where I will be **** on. I've been treated like **** in the past, mainly because I've been passive, which in a way is a problem I need to fix since I sort of asked for it. I've also seen people who get married and stay in it for years, decades even, while being ****ted on by their spouse and stay in for security's sake. I'm afraid of having to go through the same thing. So, really, if I am not going to be married, I'll try to accept it in that light.


As someone who was married once I can relate with this very much. I would rather be alone than in a toxic relationship ever again. I regret bending over backwards trying to make it work for years and being so miserable. But, I have learned to value myself more if and when I do meet someone else in the future.


----------



## Vip3r

Just go a txt from my phone company saying I had requested my PIN. I didn't though, is someone trying to steal my PIN?(but it gets sent to my phone :con) and what for?


----------



## komorikun

Ugh. I keep hearing sneezing. I look out my dining room window and see some half naked guy sitting on the balcony above mine. Great. I hate balconies. So creepy.


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> Just go a txt from my phone company saying I had requested my PIN. I didn't though, is someone trying to steal my PIN?(but it gets sent to my phone :con) and what for?


Me too!!!! I wrote about it in a different thread. that's crazy! who is your provider?


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Me too!!!! I wrote about it in a different thread. that's crazy! who is your provider?


Boost mobile, who's yours? Did anything else happen after that? Did you change your pin afterwards?


----------



## Steve French

I drank six beers last night. Usually it's around 10-15, somewhere in that ridiculous range. Strangely enough, I feel so much less hungover. I had the disturbing and depressing though that I wasn't drunk enough. Somehow I still managed to enjoy myself, and pass out easily, and then sleep for 10 hours. Who would have thunk it. What do you know, maybe I can rewrite my drinking habits instead of quitting the sauce altogether.


----------



## roxslide

I feel sick spending time with them like usual. My dad's brutality and that guy's creepiness are hard to deal with ugh. Idgy my dad gets so happy talking about punishing people or talking about getting what's coming to them. Disgusting.

It sucks because if I was alone or with someone else I'd be pretty happy. I'm in my hometown during a festival that I really like. My home town is also beautiful.


----------



## Rebootplease

Alex Jones is the man. Corporate news is the real fake news, or should I say propaganda.


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> Boost mobile, who's yours? Did anything else happen after that? Did you change your pin afterwards?


I have the same carrier too. Maybe they had a breach or had to do a restart of some kind, that it happened to all of us? Yeah I changed my pin. Nothing's happened since.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think I'm gonna go ahead and cook that oyster stew tomorrow.


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I have the same carrier too. Maybe they had a breach or had to do a restart of some kind, that it happened to all of us? Yeah I changed my pin. Nothing's happened since.


Ok, thanks for the info. Yeah, I was thinking maybe they had a breach. :stu I have already had my info breached by another company this month. :sigh


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> Faaaaaa, yeah that's scary! How far away were you?
> I remember I went to the scene and shrine of the Bali bombings. It amazed me that when I was there, you could just walk into any nightclub along the street. I realized how easy it would have been for them. Just chuck a bomb at the dance floor and run - the places were small and so accessible


I was staying in a different part of the city. Jakarta's spread out - it's huge. There was a far worse bombing in Surabaya just a month or two ago as well.

Yeah, I always think of the Bali bombings when I'm up there. I always stay at a small hotel just down Poppies lane - across the road and down a bit from the bomb shrine. It's hard to reconcile the fact that something as horrible as that happened in a place like little Bali.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I think I'm gonna go ahead and cook that oyster stew tomorrow.


I want some, lol. :b


----------



## firestar

Without fail, my cat always wakes up and wants to play just as I'm getting ready to fall asleep.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> I want some, lol. :b


I'm making someone hungry. :lol


----------



## harrison

I think social anxiety is one of the cruellest disorders someone can have.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> I think social anxiety is one of the cruellest disorders someone can have.


 yeah I do too. It can be so isolating when you can't live and experience what everyone else gets to.


----------



## mindfulmarc

Nachos


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> yeah I do too. It can be so isolating when you can't live and experience what everyone else gets to.


A few years ago I started having trouble making eye contact with my son. I was picking him up at the airport one time and he just said "look at me Donny". Now I think he feels a bit of it himself - I can feel it.

I have the same thing with my sister, not with most other people though. With my son I force myself to look at him but it's hard sometimes. My own son - the person I love more than anyone on earth.


----------



## CNikki

About how I should be asleep since I have to be up in a few hours. And how much the Duolingo app works wonders. Not sure why I haven’t downloaded it sooner.


----------



## Vip3r

harrison said:


> I think social anxiety is one of the cruellest disorders someone can have.


I agree, what I hate the most though is that people act like it doesn't exist.


----------



## Cascades

firestar said:


> Without fail, my cat always wakes up and wants to play just as I'm getting ready to fall asleep.


Is that your baby in your avatar? Beautiful cat! :mushy


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

How child like I am in some ways and how no one would have a clue I'm like this when seeing me out and about. 

I hate having to explain myself to people, which is why I've only ever done it completely with one person. I now have to try and be vulnerable with someone again. Sigh.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> I think social anxiety is one of the cruellest disorders someone can have.


I've lost so much of my life to this crap. So many regrets. It's a cancerous prison.

I just read about you having eye contact issues with your son. I get that sometimes with my dad, but I have no idea why because I'm not remotely anxious around him. Makes no ****ing sense.


----------



## firestar

Cascades said:


> Is that your baby in your avatar? Beautiful cat! :mushy


It is. Thank you


----------



## roxslide

2 full days of listening to two 70+ year old men talk about women's bodies. She's too fat, too many tattoos etc etc. No self awareness... my dad keeps on talking about how disgusting fat women are despite being overweight most of his adult life... 

Also my dad is starting a whole new abusive cycle with this woman. He starts as the "benefactor"... Wow, I'm so nice, look at me helping this woman in need. Everyone better compliment me because I'm basically doing charity work and the lady needs to worship me as a God, she owes me love and affection and sex for taking pity on her. She owes me for "saving her life".

I wonder what that lady is looking for though... I wonder if she wants to come to America or just get some money from him. It sounds like she's really poor... but it makes me sick that he finds desperate women like this and traps them into this infinite loop of guilt tripping and coercion.


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> 2 full days of listening to two 70+ year old men talk about women's bodies. She's too fat, too many tattoos etc etc. No self awareness... my dad keeps on talking about how disgusting fat women are despite being overweight most of his adult life...
> 
> Also my dad is starting a whole new abusive cycle with this woman. He starts as the "benefactor"... Wow, I'm so nice, look at me helping this woman in need. Everyone better compliment me because I'm basically doing charity work and the lady needs to worship me as a God, she owes me love and affection and sex for taking pity on her. She owes me for "saving her life".
> 
> I wonder what that lady is looking for though... I wonder if she wants to come to America or just get some money from him. It sounds like she's really poor... but it makes me sick that he finds desperate women like this and traps them into this infinite loop of guilt tripping and coercion.


My dad had a friend like that. A fellow high school teacher. This guy in his 40s-60s would travel to 3rd world countries (Asia, Latin America, Africa) and have sex with very young, possibly underage, hookers. He'd take photos of his travels, including half naked pics of these hookers. When he'd visit my dad and stepmother, he'd put on slide shows for them. uke

For a while he was married to a much younger hispanic woman. She got the hell out of that marriage once she had the green card


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Life is so boring. I need an adventure partner.


----------



## Crisigv

It better not bloody hail, I swear to god.


----------



## Zatch

It has to be painful, it has to be. No other way.

Leave alone, be alone.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> Life is so boring. I need an adventure partner.


You and me both, lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wish I could get sex 100 percent off my mind, and keep it off my mind from this time until my death.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You and me both, lol.


I hate that they must possess bewbies though. If I didn't require bewbage I'd have mates to do **** with. When I go to the meet's it's ****ing sausage fests all the time and my heart sinks, at the lack of bewbage. :frown2:

Were all going to end up in a suicide pact, hanging from the branches around Sofaking's log cabin one day. We'll try and make it work, but won't be happy with the sausage fest were in, and the lack of bewbage. :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I_Exist said:


> I wish I could get sex 100 percent off my mind, and keep it off my mind from this time onto my death.


Impossible. Even if your genitals completely packed up, you'd still want female company AKA Bewbage. Just the way it is. lol


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> I hate that they must posses bewbies though. If I didn't require bewbage I'd have mates to do **** with. When I go to the meet's it's ****ing sausage fests all the time and my heart sinks, at the lack of bewbage. :frown2:
> 
> Were all going to end up in a suicide pact, hanging from the branches around Sofaking's log cabin one day. We'll try and make it work, but won't be happy with the sausage fest were in, and the lack of bewbage. :b


I ain't cleaning up after that mess...no way.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> I ain't cleaning up after that mess...no way.


You wouldn't join us? I thought you'd be the first one to go after realizing the log cabin dream's a nightmare, because of lack of bewbage. :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> I hate that they must possess bewbies though. If I didn't require bewbage I'd have mates to do **** with. When I go to the meet's it's ****ing sausage fests all the time and my heart sinks, at the lack of bewbage. :frown2:


I would not care if they have boobs or not myself, lol.



Pete Beale said:


> Were all going to end up in a suicide pact, hanging from the branches around Sofaking's log cabin one day. We'll try and make it work, but won't be happy with the sausage fest were in, and the lack of bewbage. :b


Touche. >


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> I ain't cleaning up after that mess...no way.


Yeah maybe another Jonestown massacre would be a bad idea, hehe.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Yeah maybe another Jonestown massacre would be a bad idea, hehe.


Just googled that. **** me. :frown2:

I'm thinking how much I'm dreading waking up in the morning, and how much worse I'd feel If I actually had to join the ****ing rat race again. uke


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This v8 splash smoothie looks like I'm drinking Peptobismol. 

My oyster stew turned out good. I guess I'm a chef now. Haha.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This v8 splash smoothie looks like I'm drinking Peptobismol.


 I have occasionally found myself craving Pepto because it tastes better than just about everything I eat. :lol


----------



## The Linux Guy

Pete Beale said:


> Impossible. Even if your genitals completely packed up, you'd still want female company AKA Bewbage. Just the way it is. lol


My desires have decreased a lot over the years. Probably due to all the blood pressure meds or maybe it's because I'm getting old. :stu


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I_Exist said:


> My desires have decreased a lot over the years. Probably due to all the blood pressure meds or maybe it's because I'm getting old. :stu


My desire has decreased massively, but then I got to spend some time with a young woman and enjoyed myself so much, that it's just spending time with a like minded female who I bonded with that I miss so much. I realize now how great the company alone can be and would give anything to get that back. Just having someone to do things with and have a laugh with after spending the vast majority of my life alone, feeling like ****.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Pete Beale said:


> My desire has decreased massively, but then I got to spend some time with a young woman and enjoyed myself so much, that it's just spending time with a like minded female who I bonded with that I miss so much. I realize now how great the company alone can be and would give anything to get that back. Just having someone to do things with and have a laugh with after spending the vast majority of my life alone, feeling like ****.


I agree with you, but I don't know how to meet women. Already tried Changing Churches and Using the Internet. They both failed me.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Thinking about all the stuff left at her mum's house and there's been no attempt to see if I want any of it back.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think it is time for me turn the computer off now.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I_Exist said:


> I agree with you, but I don't know how to meet women. Already tried Changing Churches and Using the Internet. They both failed me.


It's a number's game and you gotta keep putting yourself out their constantly.

I'm terrified of rejection and getting my heart broken so have given up. Never joined a dating site either. I asked a woman out earlier this year at an SA meet but she wasn't interested, and she had too many issues anyway. No idea how I could approach a normal woman without feeling humiliated.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> A few years ago I started having trouble making eye contact with my son. I was picking him up at the airport one time and he just said "look at me Donny". Now I think he feels a bit of it himself - I can feel it.
> 
> I have the same thing with my sister, not with most other people though. With my son I force myself to look at him but it's hard sometimes. My own son - the person I love more than anyone on earth.


Yeah it's rough, I have the same problem with eye contact with some family as well. Sometimes I think my brother has picked up on my socially anxious behaviours.


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> Yeah it's rough, I have the same problem with eye contact with some family as well. Sometimes I think my brother has picked up on my socially anxious behaviours.


Yeah, it's horrible. It only started a few years ago like I say, but it's been like that with my sister for a long time. It's crazy because we've always gotten on quite well. Never had it with my Mum, but I do occasionally feel it even sitting opposite my wife and talking with her. Only sometimes though - other times it's not there at all with her. So I guess it makes me think that it has something to do with how I'm feeling in general that day. Bloody horrible that it has to happen at all though.


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> I've lost so much of my life to this crap. So many regrets. *It's a cancerous prison*.
> 
> I just read about you having eye contact issues with your son. I get that sometimes with my dad, but I have no idea why because I'm not remotely anxious around him. Makes no ****ing sense.


That's actually a good way of describing it. When I read about people's lives on here I think I've been bloody lucky tbh - my life when I was younger was pretty "normal." I could work, meet girls - all that crap. And when I was anxious I took Serepax and then Xanax to deal with it. Not really a great idea but it helped for a while - causes memory problems though at higher doses. Anxiety has definitely stopped me from having any sort of career though - it completely destroyed any hope of that, which annoys me sometimes.

If I were younger now I know what I'd do though. I'd take whatever medication was needed to get me to Uni or college or whatever and I'd study programming. After talking to my boy about it I think it'd be perfect for people like us. He even did it from bloody Sth Korea for a while and just sent the work back down here to Melbourne. He'd just do it in his flat or in a cafe there. Fantastic. And if you can manage to work in an office environment there are some incredible jobs available - with very good money.


----------



## tehuti88

I just saw somebody who once made a really rude comment about my personal life...lecturing somebody else for making a really rude comment about somebody's personal life. I guess self-awareness isn't much of a thing anymore. :roll

I really wish the site would restore the posts that went missing, which included that one. Sure I have a screencap, but I can't post it without getting in trouble.

It was also kind of ironic, because the thing they were mocking me for was an issue they themselves claimed to suffer from...since their assessment of my personal life was inaccurate, were they aware they were inadvertently mocking themselves even more?


----------



## tehuti88

BTW, I'm sorry that I never reply to the people who try to compliment me. On the one hand, it feels bigheaded to accept a compliment; and on the other hand, I can never believe they're true, but I don't want to be even ruder by outright saying so.

I've just learned over the years that I don't deserve to believe in my own (nonexistent) worth.


----------



## roxslide

man I am craving curry so much nowadays.

My mom made some delicious curry rice when I was at her house the other day and since then I've been craving more. I usually don't even care about curry. I need to find a place that makes similar japanese/korean curry tomorrow after work. Also want some curry croquettes or curry buns omg.


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> man I am craving curry so much nowadays.
> 
> My mom made some delicious curry rice when I was at her house the other day and since then I've been craving more. I usually don't even care about curry. I need to find a place that makes similar japanese/korean curry tomorrow after work. Also want some curry croquettes or curry buns omg.


Mmm curry buns are so good.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have occasionally found myself craving Pepto because it tastes better than just about everything I eat. :lol


Ewww. :b


----------



## riverbird

Beer is so gross but it makes me feel so good.


----------



## Suchness

Now!


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> BTW, _I'm sorry that I never reply to the people who try to compliment me._ On the one hand, it feels bigheaded to accept a compliment; and on the other hand, I can never believe they're true, but I don't want to be even ruder by outright saying so.
> 
> I've just learned over the years that I don't deserve to believe in my own (nonexistent) worth.


It's okay Tehuti - we understand.

And that last sentence is not true.


----------



## harrison

They've had a fair bit about the farcical election in Cambodia over the weekend on the TV today - and it really strikes me as brave of these foreign correspondents to stand there and actually tell it like it is. I have a lot of respect for those people -they've got guts.


----------



## AffinityWing

I want to keep using the Classic style of this forum but the mood and notification dropdowns haven't been working for awhile now. "Your Notifications" just sends me to the Control Panel and trying to change Mood just takes me to the main page. I know the old style has had a tendency to break and be quite buggy, but it's never gone on for this long. It's frustrating because I have to go through another style to mark my notifications as read. Maybe it's about time I finally have to switch?


----------



## The Linux Guy

Pete Beale said:


> It's a number's game and you gotta keep putting yourself out their constantly.
> 
> I'm terrified of rejection and getting my heart broken so have given up. Never joined a dating site either. I asked a woman out earlier this year at an SA meet but she wasn't interested, and she had too many issues anyway. No idea how I could approach a normal woman without feeling humiliated.


I've wrote this many times in the past. I tried meeting women online for around 12 years or so. I kept putting myself out there, trying different things, and it was always hard to get someone to talk to me. Even after I got one started I had to put in all the effort to keep it going. I still remember the very last woman I called up on the phone. I met her on okcupid and she was not even a good looker! Anyways she asked me to call her. Ironically I caught cold so I waited about a week for it clear up. Once I called her she said "Oh I already found someone, Good bye" That was the straw that broke camels back. The woman before her wasn't very good and the one before her wasn't very good either. In fact you can just keep turning back the clock of my history and you'd see that the kind of woman I always ended up talking too wasn't good for me. I don't think that every woman is bad, nor do I think I'm that good. It's just the fact of how things went for me. And was like that for 12 long years!

In the past there has been some fairly nice women on this site who talked with me, but at the end of day we weren't completely compatible, and they disappeared.


----------



## Vip3r

riverbird said:


> Beer is so gross but it makes me feel so good.


Maybe you just haven't had the right one.  There are so many different types of beers.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Since when is jpeg interlaced?

(After searching it turns out since the beginning? For some reason I was under the impression that only PNG could be interlaced)


----------



## riverbird

Vip3r said:


> Maybe you just haven't had the right one.  There are so many different types of beers.


Yes, that's quite possible. I've been told that before. I usually go for whatever is cheapest, which usually doesn't work out so well, taste wise.


----------



## Overdrive

riverbird said:


> Yes, that's quite possible. I've been told that before. I usually go for whatever is cheapest, which usually doesn't work out so well, taste wise.


If you ever get the chance try some Cloudwater, their citra range is top notch.


----------



## Just Lurking

"_You've been dead quiet the past few days._"

Yes... Not caring about anything and being irritated with just being conscious will have that effect...

I am clearly not a person to look to for friendship.


----------



## Vip3r

riverbird said:


> Yes, that's quite possible. I've been told that before. I usually go for whatever is cheapest, which usually doesn't work out so well, taste wise.


Yeah, most cheap beers are pretty bad, lol. Some cheaper ones I like are Michelob Amber Bock, Foster's, Sol, Beck's and Sam Adams. :drunk


----------



## Zatch

Naps that feel like a whole night's sleep are a blessing usually. Just not when I'm actually trying to pass time lol.



Just Lurking said:


> "_You've been dead quiet the past few days._"
> 
> Yes... Not caring about anything and being irritated with just being conscious will have that effect...
> 
> I am clearly not a person to look to for friendship.


I have days like that too. Socializing can be a huge drain even when things haven't been going so bad. Maintaining an amicable attitude is just very taxing, I feel.

I hope you feel better soon. I think you'd be a swell friend if you met people of the same "wavelength," or whatever it's called. I'm rambling.


----------



## Crisigv

While I'm convinced that people are looking at me because I'm a freak, there's a chance it's because I am starting to look better? I know women get the looks when they're attractive. If that was the case, I'm not sure if I can handle the glances. Anxiety.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> While I'm convinced that people are looking at me because I'm a freak, there's a chance it's because I am starting to look better? I know women get the looks when they're attractive. If that was the case, I'm not sure if I can handle the glances. Anxiety.


You're a beautiful woman...while this is something you struggle to accept, you may have to get used to it.

Not a horrible problem to have unless you're a feminista who gets offended should anyone acknowledge them for their looks.

In short...congratulations!


----------



## Rebootplease

Crisigv said:


> While I'm convinced that people are looking at me because I'm a freak, there's a chance it's because I am starting to look better? I know women get the looks when they're attractive. If that was the case, I'm not sure if I can handle the glances. Anxiety.


I doubt they think ur a freak, unless u started to dress like it's Halloween in the summer.


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> Maybe you just haven't had the right one.  There are so many different types of beers.


this is true. I used to think beer was gross too until my sister started having me try different ones. She worked in a specialty store with a huge alcohol selection and would come with different kinds each night. There really are some good ones


----------



## CNikki

Just because someone's young doesn't mean they haven't been through a lot. Just because someone doesn't talk about their experiences doesn't mean that they don't know when the topic is presented to them. Just because someone has a different perspective doesn't make it any less relevant. Just because someone lives a bit differently doesn't make them differentiated to the point they should be seen as martians. Just because someone decides to be vulnerable and talk about something that is uncomfortable to you does not give you the right to belittle and silence them. Another words, instead of being judgmental towards someone because they present something different than what you are used to, try to at least see where they come from. If you don't agree or understand it, just accept that and move on. 

I know this is a bit random but it's been on my mind more often and it makes me hesitant as to whether if I should speak up about a few things, share and maybe try to use the experiences to help someone else who may need it. Some are a bit sensitive to talk about still. I know people will say, "Why do you care what other people think?" Generally I try not to, but if it comes from people whom I do care about, it does sting a bit. So I've been contemplative and wondering if I could use some of what I've went through to contribute in some way, especially within the profession I aspire to go in. I did try to start a blog well over a year ago sharing fractions of what was going on but I left because I felt it wasn't going anywhere despite getting some likes. So who knows.


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> Just because someone's young doesn't mean they haven't been through a lot. Just because someone doesn't talk about their experiences doesn't mean that they don't know when the topic is presented to them. Just because someone has a different perspective doesn't make it any less relevant. Just because someone lives a bit differently doesn't make them differentiated to the point they should be seen as martians. Just because someone decides to be vulnerable and talk about something that is uncomfortable to you does not give you the right to belittle and silence them. Another words, instead of being judgmental towards someone because they present something different than what you are used to, try to at least see where they come from. If you don't agree or understand it, just accept that and move on.
> 
> I know this is a bit random but it's been on my mind more often and it makes me hesitant as to whether if I should speak up about a few things, share and maybe try to use the experiences to help someone else who may need it. Some are a bit sensitive to talk about still. I know people will say, "Why do you care what other people think?" Generally I try not to, but if it comes from people whom I do care about, it does sting a bit. So I've been contemplative and wondering if I could use some of what I've went through to contribute in some way, especially within the profession I aspire to go in. I did try to start a blog well over a year ago sharing fractions of what was going on but I left because I felt it wasn't going anywhere despite getting some likes. So who knows.


Very true. Marginalizing is disrespectful.

As Stephen Covey says..."seek first to understand and then be understood."


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> You're a beautiful woman...while this is something you struggle to accept, you may have to get used to it.
> 
> Not a horrible problem to have unless you're a feminista who gets offended should anyone acknowledge them for their looks.
> 
> In short...congratulations!


No, I don't get offended when people look at me, just super anxious. But it's not because I'm beautiful, I'm not attractive. Sucks for the pretty women who get unwanted glances.



Rebootplease said:


> I doubt they think ur a freak, unless u started to dress like it's Halloween in the summer.


Okay, i'm good then, lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think it's a bit weird that my boss said I looked like I was crying at work. I just told him it was cause of being in the cooler. Guess my face looked red. Maybe he was just concerned. I can't really say why he asked me that.


----------



## tehuti88

"Now, I'm _not_ saying that your problems are trivial compared to mine, and you should just get over them...I'm merely saying that you should just get over your problems, because they're trivial compared to mine. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ "


----------



## CNikki

tehuti88 said:


> "Now, I'm _not_ saying that your problems are trivial compared to mine, and you should just get over them...I'm merely saying that you should just get over your problems, because they're trivial compared to mine. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ "


Just stay positive. I mean, if they're not _MY_ problems then it mustn't be so bad. If _I_ can get over being anxious then so can you. You cannot ever confront me about any fallacies because I'm persecuted for saying your problems are irrelevant. Stop being to passive aggressive!!!!


----------



## tehuti88

CNikki said:


> Just stay positive. I mean, if they're not _MY_ problems then it mustn't be so bad. If _I_ can get over being anxious then so can you. You cannot ever confront me about any fallacies because I'm persecuted for saying your problems are irrelevant. Stop being to passive aggressive!!!!


>


----------



## komorikun

riverbird said:


> Beer is so gross but it makes me feel so good.


Have you tried other types of alcohol? I'm not real big on beer either. Only once every couple months do I get a craving for beer.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sleeping. I need to get up early tomorrow for my office volunteer job, lol.


----------



## tea111red

To help my situation in life, my brother suggested I become a cocktail waitress or go on a dating site to meet men.

.......


----------



## Great Expectations

tea111red said:


> To help my situation in life, my brother suggested I become a cocktail waitress or go on a dating site to meet men.
> 
> .......


.......It's really hard to do it alone. Rent in So. Cal is f'ing nuts...AND, it keeps going up!
WTF!!


----------



## Zatch

I guess this is the next step. So much more left to do this year.


----------



## tea111red

Great Expectations said:


> .......It's really hard to do it alone. Rent in So. Cal is f'ing nuts...AND, it keeps going up!
> WTF!!


It is sadly expensive in a lot of areas. What part of So. Cal are you in?


----------



## jeeperzcreeperz

I've been going to college the last two years, and i haven't made a single friend. not one. at least when I was a high school loser, I had college to look forward to. maybe it'd be a new start. I've failed again and again and again and again and again. I'm hurting so much I cn't stand it


----------



## cmed

What's it like to be the person who leaves the "play stupid games, win stupid prizes" comment under news articles.


----------



## discopotato

I'm having nightmares again of him trying to kill me. sleeping is so much fun


----------



## Kevin001

Uncle was talking about putting a curse on the taxi driver he accidentally tipped $100.


----------



## Daxi004

I have some questions

Are you real people?

Is this life?


----------



## mt moyt

Kevin001 said:


> Uncle was talking about putting a curse on the taxi driver he accidentally tipped $100.


lmao :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

mt moyt said:


> lmao :laugh:


:serious:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Soft peaches are better than crunchy peaches.


----------



## roxslide

I guess my cat has fleas.... but it seems like only a few. I started getting bites a few weeks ago (idky, fleas always seem to bite me as well) and I found a bump around his head but.... besides that no evidence of fleas. I have a flea comb so I brushed him and brushed him... no fleas. I tried looking for eggs, nothing (but it's hard to see since he's a black cat and has pretty thick fur). Anyway so I kind of left it at that, but today I found an actual flea... trying to bite me, of course. Ugh... not sure what to do as I'm leaving for 8 days in the next 2-3 days. I could treat him but I don't want the cat hotel to get upset that he has fleas. Well, whatever. I think I'll buy some flea treatment today.


----------



## Cranes in the Sky

Made strawberry cheesecake with strawberry purée and wonton soup from scratch yesterday . Super happy they came out good and motivated myself to make it after being depressed for the last week. Definitely elevated my mood.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

9 month's tomorrow since I last saw her. **** know's how to get over this. Just too much history and she was the only person I ever truly cared about, in all these bloody years. So hard to let go when she's all I had, and the only person I ever felt a proper bond with. ****ing sucks!


----------



## Zatch

"So what do you want, ideally?"

"Happiness."

Ow. I forgot how simple things are sometimes. :rain


----------



## CNikki

Great Expectations said:


> .......It's really hard to do it alone. Rent in So. Cal is f'ing nuts...AND, it keeps going up!
> WTF!!


Similar where I live. They tax us like hell when we can barely even afford to pay them, let alone even live. Can't wait to move.


----------



## harrison

I don't look at Twitter much but there has been a bit of nonsense lately here about a couple of people being uninvited to a writer's festival. I've always disliked writer's festivals - although I used to go sometimes to get certain authors to sign books for me. (to increase their value when I sold them.)

Most of the time it's just a load of old cobblers - same old people talking the same old cods. Much the same reason I can't go to book groups either. Plus if I don't like the book within the first few sentences I'm just not going to read it.


----------



## discopotato

I miss my partner in crime.


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


> I miss my partner in crime.


Whos your crime partner and what kind of crimes have you committed?


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> Whos your crime partner and what kind of crimes have you committed?


Potato fraud. I could tell you more but I would have to... silence you 8)


----------



## Vip3r

discopotato said:


> Potato fraud. I could tell you more but I would have to... silence you 8)


:grin2:


----------



## blue2

I can't see emojis anymore, I'm getting emotional even thinking bout it 😢


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> I guess my cat has fleas.... but it seems like only a few. I started getting bites a few weeks ago (idky, fleas always seem to bite me as well) and I found a bump around his head but.... besides that no evidence of fleas. I have a flea comb so I brushed him and brushed him... no fleas. I tried looking for eggs, nothing (but it's hard to see since he's a black cat and has pretty thick fur). Anyway so I kind of left it at that, but today I found an actual flea... trying to bite me, of course. Ugh... not sure what to do as I'm leaving for 8 days in the next 2-3 days. I could treat him but I don't want the cat hotel to get upset that he has fleas. Well, whatever. I think I'll buy some flea treatment today.


Do you let your cat go outside or does your roommate's cat go outside? Normally exclusively indoor cats don't get fleas. When I was a kid, our cats were let outside. They'd get a lot of fleas. I spent a lot of time picking them out and throwing the fleas in the toilet. I can pick them out without even looking cause you can feel them with your fingers.

Are you getting the treatment that you put on the back of the neck? I think that stuff works pretty well.

Did he stay in the cat hotel last time you went on vacation?


----------



## tea111red

How to get the life I want. 

:stu


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


> Do you let your cat go outside or does your roommate's cat go outside? Normally exclusively indoor cats don't get fleas. When I was a kid, our cats were let outside. They'd get a lot of fleas. I spent a lot of time picking them out and throwing the fleas in the toilet. I can pick them out without even looking cause you can feel them with your fingers.
> 
> Are you getting the treatment that you put on the back of the neck? I think that stuff works pretty well.
> 
> Did he stay in the cat hotel last time you went on vacation?


He is an indoor cat. Sometimes I take him on short walks at night though. I think it might have been my roommate's cat or the fact that they occasionally petsit a chihuahua. Never had any flea problems with him before.

Yeah I bought the stuff for the of the neck. He rarely goes into cat hotels, pretty much only on vacations that me and my entire mom's side of the family is going which is pretty rare, usually someone stays behind. He's very anxious so I try to avoid it but I don't trust my roommates with him, they seem to forget about their own cat sometimes.

Before they got an automatic feeder for their cat I noticed they would often forget to feed her. And I refill her water dish whenever I can because that's often empty too.


----------



## llodell88

if your parent is hurting you you're a bad person for letting it bother you. better off just saying everything is my fault, im a bad person, parents are blameless and it's not ok to be mad or hurt by them or else you're a bad person.


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


> Potato fraud. I could tell you more but I would have to... silence you 8)


If you told me I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Suchness

llodell88 said:


> if your parent is hurting you you're a bad person for letting it bother you. better off just saying everything is my fault, im a bad person, parents are blameless and it's not ok to be mad or hurt by them or else you're a bad person.


Tell me about it. I had to put up with that **** when I was living with my mum. Crazy parents, what made them think they were ready to have kids?


----------



## harrison

I had to go to the rare book room at the State Library again this morning to look at a few proof copies. The lady behind the desk was so attractive it almost gave me a bloody heart attack just asking her to get them for me. It actually took me a few seconds to catch my breath before I could speak. Good grief!

It would be quite nice to grow out of all this business one day. :um


----------



## Kevin001

Man I hope I'm not getting sick.


----------



## SofaKing

Insomnia is not something I need right now.


----------



## 0589471

Every time I see the trailer for hereditary and the kid starts slamming his head into the desk and bleeds I feel sick to my stomach and have to look away. I don't know if it's always been this way or only since witnessing my brother's seizure that I can't handle scenes related to that. It's insane.


----------



## Zatch

Butts.


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> If you told me I'd have to kill you.


Fine, I'll tell you and then you can bury me in your backyard


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


> Fine, I'll tell you and then you can bury me in your backyard


You're secret's safe with me.


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> You're secret's safe with me.


I hope so, or I might have to haunt you forever dude


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I wish I could look back on life and not see the vast majority of it as being a pointless, lonely void. Got no good memories of spending time with anyone apart from the brief amount of time spent with her. That was my life. The rest of it I was just the living dead.


----------



## Savon

TIL that Mount Olympus is in fact a real mountain in Greece and not just something from Greek mythology where Zeus and all his incest offspring played around.

I'm dumb.


----------



## Zatch

Crashed a fighter jet in one of my dreams. God dammit. Should've worn my seat belt.


----------



## CNikki

Thinking about how much of an idiot I am when thinking that _maybe_ it would get a little bit better than, say, these past few months at least. Then I have an issue where I might as well just talk to a wall (as in most social situations it ends up that way), and other issues that keep reoccurring. As I've said not too long ago, I really hate the summer because it brings out the worst case scenario for just about anything. Here I thought I had hope that it would be alright, but again, I'm just an idiot.


----------



## tehuti88

If a professional therapist told their client, "Just ignore your mental illness," I wonder how seriously they'd be taken, and if maybe they'd end up getting sued when just ignoring the mental illness doesn't make it go away.


----------



## harrison

Wonder how packed the trams will be this afternoon. Yesterday it was incredible - there were hundreds of people waiting at each stop, all trying to push on. The other day the driver had to get off and come down the back and drag a couple of people off the back - just so he could get the doors to close.


----------



## SplendidBob

A woman has asked me how much I would charge to stroke her hair at night and make her fall asleep (it's a gift that comes with the powers of bearded messiahishness). She thinks I won't do it because of the SA. I just called her bluff. I am not doing it for free though, these fingers are like valium fingers.


----------



## SplendidBob

I think I might make a vlog, haven't for a while.


----------



## Vip3r

My Dad has been seeing spots and having headaches several times daily over the last week. He went to the doctor, and the doctor told him that it was probably nothing without even looking at him. :wtf


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> My Dad has been seeing spots and having headaches several times daily over the last week. He went to the doctor, and the doctor told him that it was probably nothing without even looking at him. :wtf


eek yeah no, try to get a second opinion or even consult a neurologist? I get similar headches/dizziness/spotty vision from inner ear issues (vertigo) that throw my equilibrium off and can be so bad I can't stand up straight without falling over. Hopefully it's something minor with the ear or maybe a vitamin deficiency and nothing serious. It's best to get checked out though. I'm sorry that happened, seriously makes you wonder sometimes.


----------



## CNikki

tehuti88 said:


> If a professional therapist told their client, "Just ignore your mental illness," I wonder how seriously they'd be taken, and if maybe they'd end up getting sued when just ignoring the mental illness doesn't make it go away.


I can see where you're going with this and believe me _it_ is pissing me off as well. "_ignoring_" can only have so much of its usage that you can still see _it_ visible on the sidelines (I'm sure you know where I'm going with that.)

Professionals essentially can implement this and it's all about the technique they use in order to respond to the issue(s) at hand. Some don't even try to hide it, like my last therapist. Prior ones...yeah, let's just say it was a circus. I think some of them needed the counselling more than I did. :roll 0


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got distracted by a spider on the floor at work. I was looking at it for a good minute but knew I wasn't supposed to just stand there not working so I went back to work.


----------



## SofaKing

Leaving Las Vegas is on...thought I'd watch it again, but boy is it a harsh movie to watch


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> eek yeah no, try to get a second opinion or even consult a neurologist? I get similar headches/dizziness/spotty vision from inner ear issues (vertigo) that throw my equilibrium off and can be so bad I can't stand up straight without falling over. Hopefully it's something minor with the ear or maybe a vitamin deficiency and nothing serious. It's best to get checked out though. I'm sorry that happened, seriously makes you wonder sometimes.


Yeah, I have been trying to get him to go see a neurologist(he is stubborn, lol). He is seeing an eye doctor tomorrow, but I am not sure if that is going to help anything. Ah, he did have vertigo a while back so maybe it is some type of ear issue. I am hoping it is nothing serious. He has had cancer twice over the last few years so every little thing kind of scares me now. Thanks, yeah some doctors are just bad or don't care.


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I got distracted by a spider on the floor at work. I was looking at it for a good minute but knew I wasn't supposed to just stand there not working so I went back to work.


Maybe you made a new friend.


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> Yeah, I have been trying to get him to go see a neurologist(he is stubborn, lol). He is seeing an eye doctor tomorrow, but I am not sure if that is going to help anything. Ah, he did have vertigo a while back so maybe it is some type of ear issue. I am hoping it is nothing serious. He has had cancer twice over the last few years so every little thing kind of scares me now. Thanks, yeah some doctors are just bad or don't care.


I'm sorry ): yeah with my mom everything scares me too. We've been through a lot together, her especially. She went through cancer last year, is in remission now but we're aware it can come back. She has a few health conditions and takes a lot of medications. She almost died because a hospital sent her away. I was giving up hope on the medical field until one hospital finally took her seriously and of course by then she was in the I.C.U. I was so glad a doctor there identified her rare condition, addisons disease. Being a medical provider is a huge responsibility and you can't really afford to say "Hmm I don't _think_ there's anything wrong here" *no tests or in-depth evaluation done*.

I understand stubborn parents too, my mom hates doctors and by now I can understand why, she's over hospitals and specialists but you kind of have to in order to prioritize treatments and health. I'm hoping he follows up and they can figure out what's going on. :squeeze Our bodies are frustrating as anything minor from the eyes and the ears can stir up trouble.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> A woman has asked me how much I would charge to stroke her hair at night and make her fall asleep (it's a gift that comes with the powers of bearded messiahishness). She thinks I won't do it because of the SA. I just called her bluff. I am not doing it for free though, these fingers are like valium fingers.


Well, how much?


----------



## SplendidBob

twytarn said:


> Well, how much?


Gonna see how much she offers. It isn't a _terrible_ chore tbh. I don't think she will actually pay me, that would be strange :lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Gonna see how much she offers. It isn't a _terrible_ chore tbh. I don't think she will actually pay me, that would be strange :lol.


I'll pay you in cupcakes, Mr Valium Fingers. But I am kind of strange.


----------



## SofaKing

I wish I could cope better.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wish my concentration and memory was better.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

I'm thinking about how much I hate "ezan" (Islamic call to prayer). It's ringing 5 times a day in every corner of Turkey from mosques, it's incredibly loud, and doing Islamic propaganda.


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm sorry ):


So sorry to hear your mom has had to go through so much. :squeeze I know right, who send patients home without running tests. :no

Yeah, I can understand them being stubborn too. I hate going to the doctor, and I avoid it as well. :laugh:

Thanks :squeeze I am going to make sure he follows up. Sometimes I just pretend I am the parent for a little while so he listens to me. :grin2:


----------



## SplendidBob

twytarn said:


> I'll pay you in cupcakes, Mr Valium Fingers. But I am kind of strange.


Well you used to be . It's a deal. Hairy chest pillow will require additional pastries or biscuits though.

Mr Valium Fingers is an amazing name for a dog, cat, or goldfish incidentally.


----------



## 0589471

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Well you used to be . It's a deal. Hairy chest pillow will require additional pastries or biscuits though.
> 
> Mr Valium Fingers is an amazing name for a dog, cat, or goldfish incidentally.


 imagine having a pet with that name! "We call him Val for short" 
"Short for what?"
"Mr. Valium Fingers"
I imagine the looks you would get. Especially from a vet.


----------



## SplendidBob

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> imagine having a pet with that name! "We call him Val for short"
> "Short for what?"
> "Mr. Valium Fingers"
> I imagine the looks you would get. Especially from a vet.


It makes a tiny bit of sense for cats. Sometimes they do that kneading thing, but then, that's stretching it, because the agony induced by the claws isn't the closest thing in the world to valium. But maaaaybe, you could use that as an explanation.

For the sick goldfish though, I doubt any explanation is going to cut it. I mean, fish are pets that are about as far away as it's possible to be from actually having fingers. Or maybe snakes are.

Still, if your dog runs off and starts getting a bit frisky with another dog:

_A Toxic Butterfly:_ I'm so sorry, he usually isn't like this
_Other Dog Owner:_ It's ok, animals will be animals (I don't know if dog owners have conversations like this, but they do in my head)
_A Toxic Butterfly:_ Come here Mr Valium Fingers, Come here
_A Toxic Butterfly:_ Who's a good Mr Valium Fingers, who is (in a baby voice)

Hope you survived the babysitting.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Thinking about my future and thinking about how much I have to change and get rid of anxiety to reach what I want.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Next time, I'm going to cook meatloaf.


----------



## Frazier

Did Jagex code the chicken or the egg first when they made RuneScape?


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like so many bad things and situations are coming up but through it all I will continue to praise Him.


----------



## tehuti88

I think I just saw a pair of uniformed bicycle police go riding by on the Mackinac Island streaming cam. I wish I could have screencapped them... :love2


----------



## roxslide

My coworkers make fun of me for acting like an old lady, my nickname is "Halmonie" which is Korean for grandma. (this isn't me whining, I don't mind it.. I've been called a grandma all my life lol)

....welp I'm sitting here in an old fashioned long sleeved nightgown and a hair turban on my head as I crochet a tote bag and watch gossip videos. 

Nickname checks out.


----------



## Suchness

3stacks said:


> I was so gullible to believe this and think it could have been different. Guess it's back to being lonely and even more depressed. Wish I had the guts to end it all.


Stay strong, with hope there's always a way out.


----------



## 3stacks

Suchness said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was so gullible to believe this and think it could have been different. Guess it's back to being lonely and even more depressed. Wish I had the guts to end it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay strong, with hope there's always a way out.
Click to expand...

 thank you


----------



## stratsp

I wish the general chat room was a bit more active


----------



## Zatch

I'm not sure why I try to make plans with people that historically do not want to do anything.

It's like every day I have to find a reason to care less about people.


----------



## 3stacks

stratsp said:


> I wish the general chat room was a bit more active


 yeah it's pretty much dead now but it used to be quite active


----------



## stratsp

Zatch said:


> I'm not sure why I try to make plans with people that historically do not want to do anything.
> 
> It's like every day I have to find a reason to care less about people.


I guess becuase you hope that they will eventyually get active.... You know I am one of thsoe people who never does anything, if someone comes up with a plan I instinctively just say no I am busy. But Thanks to some of the friends I know (or rather acquaintences) who forced to join, I atleast have some good memories


----------



## Blue Dino

This Indian family that into the house down the block almost a year ago, they installed these directional landscape spotlights on their front yard, 8 of them in a row. For some reason they're pointed outward slightly towards other houses. Every night, they will turn them on and leave them on throughout the night. At least from what I've seen every time I end up taking my dog out late at night. Sometimes 2 or 3am-ish. They are kind of bright. For those houses, it's probably like having 8 very bright big flashlights shining right into your bedroom windows. The three houses on that side that are affected, I always see them having their blinds completely up and shut. I wonder if they are bothered by it. Figure if they are, there would've been complaints by now and the Indian family would've stopped doing them. So I doubt they complained. Two of those neighbor houses I know are each just an elder southeast asian couple. So probably they just decide to keep quiet, accept it and tolerate it for the sake of not wanting to cause hassle.


----------



## 0589471

roxslide said:


> My coworkers make fun of me for acting like an old lady, my nickname is "Halmonie" which is Korean for grandma. (this isn't me whining, I don't mind it.. I've been called a grandma all my life lol)
> 
> ....welp I'm sitting here in an old fashioned long sleeved nightgown and a hair turban on my head as I crochet a tote bag and watch gossip videos.
> 
> Nickname checks out.


hehe i like it, sounds comfy!


----------



## Suchness

Blue Dino said:


> This Indian family that into the house down the block almost a year ago, they installed these directional landscape spotlights on their front yard, 8 of them in a row. For some reason they're pointed outward slightly towards other houses. Every night, they will turn them on and leave them on throughout the night. At least from what I've seen every time I end up taking my dog out late at night. Sometimes 2 or 3am-ish. They are kind of bright. For those houses, it's probably like having 8 very bright big flashlights shining right into your bedroom windows. The three houses on that side that are affected, I always see them having their blinds completely up and shut. I wonder if they are bothered by it. Figure if they are, there would've been complaints by now and the Indian family would've stopped doing them. So I doubt they complained. Two of those neighbor houses I know are each just an elder southeast asian couple. So probably they just decide to keep quiet, accept it and tolerate it for the sake of not wanting to cause hassle.


You should do something about it.


----------



## Chevy396

The word "like" is now literally like the most used word ever.


----------



## KotaBear96

And this is why I shouldnt be tempted to read posts from people I have on my ignore list :flush


----------



## PandaBearx

I can't feel my eyeballs. Today is gonna be a great.


----------



## h00dz

I wonder if anyone here plays Final Fantasy Brave Exvius?


----------



## riverbird

We're going to have a garage sale sometime soon and I'm pretty pumped. Maybe I can convince someone to buy the thousands of Pogs I have that I was going to list on eBay. I want to be rid of those things!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> Maybe you made a new friend.


Maybe.  But my friend is long gone now. Probably crushed by someone's shoe.


----------



## TinyFlutter

I’m considering dyeing my hair again. I had it done about two months ago, but I noticed my hair grows out quickly. Also, I used the recommended purple shampoo by my colourist to maintain the color and counteract any brassy tones on blonde hair, but I noticed the shampoo turned my hair a bit on the grey side, so I want to correct that and might as well touch up my roots too. 

I find it expensive to have hair done at the salon, so I have been thinking of doing it myself this time. I have been watching videos on the dyeing technique for balayage hair. At the store, the lady helped me pick out the right blonde shade and 30 volume developer which helps to lift hair a few shades lighter... I feel scared and excited at the same time to do this :afr


----------



## TinyFlutter

riverbird said:


> We're going to have a garage sale sometime soon and I'm pretty pumped. Maybe I can convince someone to buy the thousands of Pogs I have that I was going to list on eBay. I want to be rid of those things!


I hope the garage sale goes well . I cleared out my closet and put tons of clothing and items for sale on eBay, but it's a bit of a hassle with the fees eBay charges and worrying about packages arriving safely to customers.


----------



## SplendidBob

Kinda sick of being ****ed in all aspects of being a standard human. Really ****ing exhausted with being me.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Kinda sick of being ****ed in all aspects of being a standard human. Really ****ing exhausted with being me.


This


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

My depression is affecting my folks and I don't know how to make it stop. My own mother doesn't want to wake up in a morning because of me.


----------



## Ai

My boss picks on me. For no discernible reason. And I say this without an ounce of paranoia. Her hostility is so unsubtle, so irrational, that I am not the only one who has picked up on it. It's a mean-girl-level vendetta that I legitimately do not understand, and it's really trying on my patience.

Last week, I received a terrible review--replete with lies so lazy and so blatant my jaw almost dropped (even my coworkers were outraged when I relayed the story angrily to them later.) I am an excellent employee... to the detriment of my sanity, even. I _know_ I am an excellent employee. Still, I knew that was coming. And despite that, it still felt like a slap to my pathologically obedient, perfection-and-approval-chasing, straight-A-student face.

I talked myself down by the fact that I got a little raise. So, okay... Whatever. _Breathe._

Later, I discover everyone else got significantly higher raises... Including the woman who has been there less time, does less work, and screws up about 3/4s of what she does accomplish.

I am so ****ing done with this petty bull****.

This would probably stop happening to me if I learned how to stick up for myself...

I'm not especially attractive fruit; but I hang pretty low, I guess.


----------



## harrison

There used to be a reasonably bearable bookshop in Carlton called Readings. It had it's problems but they were the sort of people that went there - not the actual shop itself. Now they've stuffed that up too - they renovated it and took away any hope of character or charm. God it's ugly - an they probably paid quite a bit to make it look like that.


----------



## harrison

I wonder if it'd be possible for them just to leave a few bloody bookshops for us to have a look around? They recently renovated 2 in this city - and both of them looked much better before. Absolutely no character or charm at all now - and it probably cost them a fortune to bugger it up too.


----------



## Ai

On that note, now I am thinking about how much I don't want to go to work tomorrow...


----------



## cmed

Never, ever, ever do I want a website to send me notifications. Ever. Why is this even a feature? 

"Hey, you know those people who annoy the s*** out of you with obnoxious auto-play videos and popups that obstruct the entire screen? Well, they'd like permission to harass you even more. Whadya say?"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

cmed said:


> Never, ever, ever do I want a website to send me notifications. Ever. Why is this even a feature?
> 
> "Hey, you know those people who annoy the s*** out of you with obnoxious auto-play videos and popups that obstruct the entire screen? Well, they'd like permission to harass you even more. Whadya say?"


 It's nice for Youtube if you (like me) spend hours watching youtube and watch the same people all the time. I just block them for all the other sites.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

They completely changed the dollar store around in town. It's set up differently. It looks bigger, too.


----------



## Ai

I keep perusing job openings around town... Every time I see something that _might_ sound appealing, I doubt myself and close the window...

How would a squirrely social invalid survive as an office assistant, anyway?

Meh.

Not likely.


----------



## tehuti88

Stupid dip****.


----------



## JerryAndSports

when will I change.


----------



## cmed

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's nice for Youtube if you (like me) spend hours watching youtube and watch the same people all the time. I just block them for all the other sites.


I spend so much time on Youtube that I think notifications would pretty much be useless to me.


----------



## 0589471

tehuti88 said:


> Stupid dip****.


Argh I hate crap like that!!! people can be so stupid, nature serves some pretty nasty payback sometimes though.


----------



## Vip3r

Eye doctor said it was normal. So, I guess he is fine.


----------



## llodell88

i dont like when people lie to me to make me feel better, i'd rather live in the real world. It's one of those things that makes me actually angry. Then I might use people's lies to make decisions in the future or something like that, I worry about that too, I don't like it when people have control over my mind like that. Maybe I am just thinking of specific instances when it happened though and I got angry. When I am filling out personality questionnaires I wonder about that too. They ask me a question and I think of a few instances of something to make my decision when really I probably need to be sitting there for like an hour at least to figure out the answer to this question. Actually a lot of times I cold go either way on those surveys, like it doesn't even matter so I just go how I'm feeling with at that time. I've been thinking about this all day, lots of days, always.

But there are a lot of instances where I prefer people to be honest rather than lie, but nobody really knows what is going to offend another person I guess, but yeah people assume I'm going to be offended by stuff I'm not, maybe because they would be, who knows. And I get ticked off when people don't get me too, especially the things I know about myself the most, or I think are obvious, if they don't get that, then I'm really ticked.


----------



## Suchness

llodell88 said:


> i dont like when people lie to me to make me feel better, i'd rather live in the real world. It's one of those things that makes me actually angry. Then I might use people's lies to make decisions in the future or something like that, I worry about that too, I don't like it when people have control over my mind like that. Maybe I am just thinking of specific instances when it happened though and I got angry. When I am filling out personality questionnaires I wonder about that too. They ask me a question and I think of a few instances of something to make my decision when really I probably need to be sitting there for like an hour at least to figure out the answer to this question. Actually a lot of times I cold go either way on those surveys, like it doesn't even matter so I just go how I'm feeling with at that time. I've been thinking about this all day, lots of days, always.
> 
> But there are a lot of instances where I prefer people to be honest rather than lie, but nobody really knows what is going to offend another person I guess, but yeah people assume I'm going to be offended by stuff I'm not, maybe because they would be, who knows. And I get ticked off when people don't get me too, especially the things I know about myself the most, or I think are obvious, if they don't get that, then I'm really ticked.


Try to be more patient. Its challenging but worth it.


----------



## llodell88

i wonder what type of area this is, or if it is ok to go for a walk down the street at 9pm, i dont know if its safe or not, but people or someone says this motel is where lots of people do meth and prostitutes stay and i do hear lots of sirens, i dont know what im allowed to do.


----------



## Just Lurking

I am so disengaged... I have a hard time seeing any way back from this.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Stupid dip****.


Being a wild Bison, probably not the best idea.

It's amazing how they move many Bison -






Most likely via feeding them, then encouraging a few and the rest follow.


----------



## 0589471

yay! that's great news 


Vip3r said:


> Eye doctor said it was normal. So, I guess he is fine.


Another storm rolling in. So far wind, lightning and distant thunder. Hoping it's not as powerful as that last one.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I could go through this miserable existence on auto pilot. I hate having emotions and feelings.


----------



## roxslide

me: signs up for tons of social sites, installs a bunch of sites to meet up or talk to people

also me: after signing up/installing, never uses the site or app again. On occasion, woefully stares at the apps on the homescreen before moving on to something else.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

llodell88 said:


> i dont like when people lie to me to make me feel better, i'd rather live in the real world. It's one of those things that makes me actually angry. Then I might use people's lies to make decisions in the future or something like that, I worry about that too, I don't like it when people have control over my mind like that. Maybe I am just thinking of specific instances when it happened though and I got angry. When I am filling out personality questionnaires I wonder about that too. They ask me a question and I think of a few instances of something to make my decision when really I probably need to be sitting there for like an hour at least to figure out the answer to this question. Actually a lot of times I cold go either way on those surveys, like it doesn't even matter so I just go how I'm feeling with at that time. I've been thinking about this all day, lots of days, always.
> 
> But there are a lot of instances where I prefer people to be honest rather than lie, but nobody really knows what is going to offend another person I guess, but yeah people assume I'm going to be offended by stuff I'm not, maybe because they would be, who knows. And I get ticked off when people don't get me too, especially the things I know about myself the most, or I think are obvious, if they don't get that, then I'm really ticked.


I have had that piece of advice about what to do, and didn't have the answer which I had to find out in the course of time. So I understand that frustration.

What I learnt is decisions are made on the process of elimination and only you can make the final decision. You think that advice won't work for that reason. That other piece of advice won't work for another reason. Basically everyone has opinions based on their life experiences. It is finding advice that works for your situation.

But sometimes people don't mention some things about a situation (or mention it elsewhere, expecting people to read everything they say) and others give advice which doesn't work. That is where advice can go wrong and or frustrate people. They may have good intentions and trying to help encourage you to make a change that is needed.

With SA things go through ones mind which look like a nightmare scenario which prevents a person with SA from doing things. Usually it never turns out how a person expects it to. It can happen due to lack of experience at how to handle a social situation or a situation in general (sometimes up against people with years of experience with social or other situations). Sometimes you need to make mistakes to learn and gain your own life experience. It is ok to make mistakes. We are human.


----------



## BeautyandRage

I’m currently thinking about how much I dislike myself. How ugly I am and how much I wish I was someone else. How much of a failure I am to society, how I’m always a last resort to men, I’m thinking about today’s appointment I had a weigh in and it depresses me. I need someone to take 500lbs from me. I’m thinking of how I have no friends irl and it makes me lonely, I’m thinking of how all my family is so toxic that I could barely stand to be around them for 10 days. I’m thinking of how extended family will never become close relatives again, they all come off as cold even when I greet them with a big smile.


----------



## BeautyandRage

I am also thinking about the six boxes of thin mints I’m getting tomorrow.


----------



## Zatch

Veronica.


VERONICA


----------



## 0589471

noodles. NOODLES


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

When people want a quick cheap solution with 3D (on a low budget animation), they tend to copy and modify the character to be male or female by changing clothes -






Also no cloth simulation on the dress (animated by hand).

Cloth simulation produces this type of result which is close to reality -






It is using a computer game engine for real time interaction, set poses with animation, etc, but gives an idea of what can be done with cloth simulation.

Lots of technical stuff. It is why I love 3D, as your imagination is the only limiting factor.


----------



## 0589471

ANX1 said:


> When people want a quick cheap solution with 3D (on a low budget animation), they tend to copy and modify the character to be male or female by changing clothes -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also no cloth simulation on the dress (animated by hand).
> 
> Cloth simulation produces this type of result which is close to reality -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is using a computer game engine for real time interaction, set poses with animation, etc, but gives an idea of what can be done with cloth simulation.
> 
> Lots of technical stuff. It is why I love 3D, as your imagination is the only limiting factor.


That's so cool! I had the hardest time with 3D design in high school, it was a class option at the time. It's definitely not simple (not that I thought it would be)

It's really bad but to keep from failing the class this guy next to me helped me out A LOT...like I did the basic design and he did pretty much all of it. I liked him a lot so I mean...I got to make excuses to talk to him and he'd lean over me or put his hand over mine on the mouse :blush ok enough of that. lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That's so cool! I had the hardest time with 3D design in high school, it was a class option at the time. It's definitely not simple (not that I thought it would be)
> 
> It's really bad but to keep from failing the class this guy next to me helped me out A LOT...like I did the basic design and he did pretty much all of it. I liked him a lot so I mean...I got to make excuses to talk to him and he'd lean over me or put his hand over mine on the mouse :blush ok enough of that. lol


It is complicated if don't know the processes to create objects, texture, light, animate. But once learn those processes it becomes a lot easier.

:lol Can imagine him saying in a cheeky way, lets move this object over here. :O

In the 3D industry there is always seems to be those types of stories, jokes, etc.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ugh, agreed last night to just be friends, got a message this morning describing an intimate thing she wants to do. Had to just fairly bluntly tell her I can only be friends, but I think that might be a problem. Because I had to say something. She hasn't responded. 

I really didn't need that when I woke up, am now just permastressed again.

No idea how to handle this **** properly. I know I haven't though, that's for sure.


----------



## 0589471

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Ugh, agreed last night to just be friends, got a message this morning describing an intimate thing she wants to do. Had to just fairly bluntly tell her I can only be friends, but I think that might be a problem. Because I had to say something. She hasn't responded.
> 
> I really didn't need that when I woke up, am now just permastressed again.
> 
> No idea how to handle this **** properly. I know I haven't though, that's for sure.


I know you're trying to go easy on her but the burden of her feelings doesn't solely rest on you. She needs to respect your feelings & decision too, and there's nothing wrong with you firmly responding to it.

I know you're a good guy and feel concerned but honestly it's not your job to protect her feelings. She may be younger but still an adult, she, like me and everyone else learn from these experiences and getting hurt is just part of life. She'll be okay. I just hope you will be too. :squeeze


----------



## Overdrive

wmu'14


----------



## SplendidBob

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I know you're trying to go easy on her but the burden of her feelings doesn't solely rest on you. She needs to respect your feelings & decision too, and there's nothing wrong with you firmly responding to it.
> 
> I know you're a good guy and feel concerned but honestly it's not your job to protect her feelings. She may be younger but still an adult, she, like me and everyone else learn from these experiences and getting hurt is just part of life. She'll be okay. I just hope you will be too. :squeeze


Thanks :hug

Yeh I feel responsible because I went into it with a lot of doubts. But I always have doubts (probably everyone does). My therapist always advised me to see dating as a period of getting to know another person whereby you mutually determine whether you will be compatible. This is the approach I took, but I don't think she saw it in this way. I obviously struggle with 1. Deciding whether there is sufficient interest on my part. 2. Letting someone down kindly but assertively (and not taking more responsibility than is mine to take).

Stuff I need to work on.

She eventually replied "friends is good" btw. I am not sure whether this will hold up.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm thinking about how confusing online communities can be too me.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Classes start in 16 days. Yikes


----------



## Suchness

JerryAndSports said:


> Classes start in 16 days. Yikes


You got this!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lohikaarme said:


> The fire was apparently spreading at 9 Beaufort, pretty insane.
> 
> http://www.thetoc.gr/koinwnia/artic...swsei-ti-gata-tou-i-fwtia-perase-apo-panw-tou
> 
> A video of some guy that managed to record the whole thing and save his cat^
> 
> Also heard about Sweden having a wildfire problem lately, not sure about any other countries though.


Yeah Sweden was what my dad mentioned on the phone so thought you meant there, but then when I googled it I realised the death numbers didn't match what you said and realised you must have meant Greece (at this point they also have had a bunch of wildfires in Northern California.) That video is crazy but at least he survived I guess.

(this response is late because I couldn't view that video on my phone before.)


----------



## llodell88

cusp justcurtains intimation

bad liar fetish

noodles, nude Ls

trashcans

should we date the same gender if being shallow is bad? i think it would be easier to get along with someone of the same gender - similar perspectives on things, etc, especially on issues affecting your gender in particular, like men are more empathetic with men on issues that mostly affect men? probably more likely to have same hobbies or enjoy other persons hobbies

do animals not have sex with same gender because they find it gross or because of lack of interest? i wonder if it is more of a human thing to define your sexuality based on who you get grossed out by, like ugh having sex with the same gender is gross, but are animals like that? or is it just lack of interest? is it a learned thing to be grossed out by the same gender? i think so, also they say disgust mitigates sexual attraction. so living somewhere where you are not taught it is immoral or gross, you'd probably have more people who are bisexual, that's what i think anyway. Also there is that stuff in your brain where feelings of disgust and morality are overlapped, in the insula, i believe it was, so if we are disgusted by something it's more immoral to us and vice versa.

sometimes i think it would be better to have a female lifetime partner, especially since sex isn't really that important, i don't know, i don't really understand relationships or why we have them the way we do.

people with social anxiety are sensitive, environment is important.

Also I feel like living with someone you are in an intimate relationship makes little sense to me, eventually they're going to feel like your brother or sister, also you might fight less if you're not around each other all the time. Household setups just don't make sense to me either.


----------



## mt moyt

lol 2 accounts with the exact same name...i was confused for a second there


----------



## CuriOwl

Clarity.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

llodell88 said:


> cusp justcurtains intimation
> 
> bad liar fetish
> 
> noodles, nude Ls
> 
> trashcans
> 
> should we date the same gender if being shallow is bad? i think it would be easier to get along with someone of the same gender - similar perspectives on things, etc, especially on issues affecting your gender in particular, like men are more empathetic with men on issues that mostly affect men? probably more likely to have same hobbies or enjoy other persons hobbies
> 
> do animals not have sex with same gender because they find it gross or because of lack of interest? i wonder if it is more of a human thing to define your sexuality based on who you get grossed out by, like ugh having sex with the same gender is gross, but are animals like that? or is it just lack of interest? is it a learned thing to be grossed out by the same gender? i think so, also they say disgust mitigates sexual attraction. so living somewhere where you are not taught it is immoral or gross, you'd probably have more people who are bisexual, that's what i think anyway. Also there is that stuff in your brain where feelings of disgust and morality are overlapped, in the insula, i believe it was, so if we are disgusted by something it's more immoral to us and vice versa.
> 
> sometimes i think it would be better to have a female lifetime partner, especially since sex isn't really that important, i don't know, i don't really understand relationships or why we have them the way we do.
> 
> people with social anxiety are sensitive, environment is important.
> 
> Also I feel like living with someone you are in an intimate relationship makes little sense to me, eventually they're going to feel like your brother or sister, also you might fight less if you're not around each other all the time. Household setups just don't make sense to me either.


I think it's possible to find something or someone sexually stimulating in spite of disgust. So I'm skeptical that disgust = non attraction/lack of interest. I think it's independent from that. I also think how turned on you are can effect what you find sexually appealing too.

I think mostly it just effects what people are willing to act on.


----------



## discopotato

I can't believe I have to babysit my own father to make sure he doesn't burn his house down when he's drunk. lmao


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My produce manager wanted me to tell the store boss thank you for giving me a job cause today was his last day working there. I didn't want to do it at first cause I knew I'd have to awkwardly stand there for like ten minutes waiting on him to get done on the phone. Turns out, it did take about ten minutes. But when I finally told him, he seemed like he was happy. So, I guess it was worth it. I didn't even know he was going to be leaving.


----------



## CNikki

discopotato said:


> I can't believe I have to babysit my own father to make sure he doesn't burn his house down when he's drunk. lmao


Sorry, I had to laugh. :lol

To be fair, it doesn't take me to be drunk to potentially burn down anything. I'm dangerous even with a pot of water on a stove.


----------



## riverbird

I'm in the waiting room at a dental office because my sister had an appointment and wanted me to come. This place is way too fancy, I feel so out of place. As soon as we got here they asked if we wanted anything to drink. They have a drink of the month: iced coffee this month.


----------



## funnynihilist

riverbird said:


> I'm in the waiting room at a dental office because my sister had an appointment and wanted me to come. This place is way too fancy, I feel so out of place. As soon as we got here they asked if we wanted anything to drink. They have a drink of the month: iced coffee this month.


Sugar free I hope...


----------



## discopotato

CNikki said:


> Sorry, I had to laugh. :lol
> 
> To be fair, it doesn't take me to be drunk to potentially burn down anything. I'm dangerous even with a pot of water on a stove.


Haha yeah, he left the stove on and somehow managed to set a plastic container on fire :roll


----------



## SofaKing

How much more disappointment can one life endure?


----------



## llodell88

@Persephone The Dread true, it's interesting how someone people are turned on by stuff that would normally be thought to be gross like scat, armpit fetishes, all sorts of weird stuff. i guess it's attractive when a good looking guy raises his arms though sometimes, humans are weird.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think I should go to bed and just give up.


----------



## Steve French

I'm sitting here with vicks vaporub on my face. I got the idea from my mother, who suggested it for this sort of infected ingrown hair I have near my chin. I though the idea was patently retarded. Who knows though. What's the worst that can go wrong? Some kind of menthol burn on my skin? Psh.


----------



## Kevin001

Today will be long.


----------



## SofaKing

I guess I'm not worth much.. I'm so easily ghosted.


----------



## Crisigv

There goes another summer.


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Ugh how did you handle the last 4 with Ashton kutcher?


Yeah, that was pretty bad.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

discopotato said:


> I can't believe I have to babysit my own father to make sure he doesn't burn his house down when he's drunk. lmao


I know you had those Swedish wild fires recently but I reckon the whole neighbour hood would go up, Athens style if you left him on he sofa to nod off with cigarette in hand. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymNFyxvIdaM

I started watching this and sort of thought part way through 'I wonder where this video was filmed the kid looks kind of Nordic' I'm not sure if it was just his looks or a combination of things plus the song itself is kind of Europopy anyway which already makes me think 'probably filmed somewhere in the European mainland' (I remember this song from my childhood but didn't realise the musicians were Finnish too.)



> The music video was mainly filmed at the Hakaniemi metro station,[2] an underground station on the Helsinki Metro line in Finland and with platforms 21 metres below sea level. The principal "home boy" featured in the video is Marlo Snellman, a Finnish model and musician, who later released his own single entitled "Dust" and today is working as producer for his own projects such as "Hipsters"[3] and "Okta".[4] The actor was 15 years old at the time of shooting and got the part through his mother, Finnish modelling magnate Laila Snellman.[5] Marlo Snellman appears briefly in another Bomfunk MC's music video, "B-Boys & Flygirls"


Weird that I could tell...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I finally got a password the other day I can use for my fingerprint and it's not invalid like the other one was. It's about damn time.


----------



## SofaKing

Nothing makes sense to me anymore. All my life, being good, nice, caring, etc., was supposed to matter and be rewarded.


----------



## Red2N

Wonder what happened to Mia Cortinez...


----------



## zonebox

SofaKing said:


> Nothing makes sense to me anymore. All my life, being good, nice, caring, etc., was supposed to matter and be rewarded.


There really is no reward, outside of it making you feel good or at the very least not dwelling on being a miserable person to others. I don't know about others, but when I hurt someone it always plagues me after, the sensation of guilt and misery, self doubt, etc, it is just not worth it. If I hurt someone, I spend hours thinking about it, did I do the wrong thing, did I think things through all the way, it is just not worth it. I would rather just be good enough, nice enough, and care enough about others so that I don't have to deal with that nonsense. It only seems to get worst with age too, which really really really sucks.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

It's a loss I'm not allowed to grieve properly.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> Nothing makes sense to me anymore. All my life, being good, nice, caring, etc., was supposed to matter and be rewarded.


:frown2::hug


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> Nothing makes sense to me anymore. All my life, *being good, nice, caring, etc., was supposed to matter and be rewarded.*


I'm not sure about that. My mom has put her career ahead of her family her entire life. She was undoubtedly successful, all the while being emotionally abusive and causing genuine psychological harm to her children.

A good person doesn't do that. A good person (and, yes, I know I'm being judgmental here) puts living people ahead of their career. A good person takes care of their own issues before having children. A good person picks up a parenting book or takes a class when they see that their child needs help.

My mom was rewarded, but she was definitely not nice or good or caring. If she put the same effort into her home life that she did into her career, I probably wouldn't even be on this site.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The just-world fallacy.


----------



## the end of silence

I wonder if I'm too old to be wearing band t-shirts. I see all my peers wearing nice, smart but boring clothes, and am starting to follow suit myself. 

It's kinda nice to display my interests/tastes in the form of a t-shirt though. Several times people have started conversations with me about the band in question, which is always nice. I think I'll keep wearing them on occasions...


----------



## unemployment simulator

Some random stranger called me a wanker earlier when I was in the way to the gym, I reported him to a police officer I saw just around the corner. Hope the police got involved, I don't normally bother for such trivial stuff but I'm getting really fed up and intolerant of people being crap towards me right now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

the end of silence said:


> I wonder if I'm too old to be wearing band t-shirts. I see all my peers wearing nice, smart but boring clothes, and am starting to follow suit myself.
> 
> It's kinda nice to display my interests/tastes in the form of a t-shirt though. Several times people have started conversations with me about the band in question, which is always nice. I think I'll keep wearing them on occasions...


I wear mostly band t-shirts and I'm 27 lol...

I've had about 5-10 people ever start a conversation with me in public and at least one of those times was about a Steven Wilson hoody I was wearing.


----------



## komorikun

I need to buy some scissors for cutting hair but I can't decide what to get. I know I want one pair of normal shears one pair of thinning shears.

Thinking to go to Sally's Beauty Supply later.


----------



## mgra

Man oh man, I am dreading work on Monday again.


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> I need to buy some scissors for cutting hair but I can't decide what to get. I know I want one pair of normal shears one pair of thinning shears.
> 
> Thinking to go to Sally's Beauty Supply later.


But how will you be able to cut the hair around the back properly?


----------



## the end of silence

Persephone The Dread said:


> I wear mostly band t-shirts and I'm 27 lol...
> 
> I've had about 5-10 people ever start a conversation with me in public and at least one of those times was about a Steven Wilson hoody I was wearing.


That's encouraging :grin2:

Ah I like a bit of Porcupine Tree (if we're talking about the same Steven Wilson)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't understand at all why this guy at work asked to blow up some balloons for him. And he didn't even have any balloons to give me so I could blow them up. And not only that but he said he wanted me to blow up ten balloons for him but he walked off and never came back. I even asked him to go get some balloons for me and he never got them. Okay...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

the end of silence said:


> That's encouraging :grin2:
> 
> Ah I like a bit of Porcupine Tree (if we're talking about the same Steven Wilson)


Yeah the same guy, I like Porcupine Tree a lot too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> I need to buy some scissors for cutting hair but I can't decide what to get. I know I want one pair of normal shears one pair of thinning shears.
> 
> Thinking to go to Sally's Beauty Supply later.


Hair cutting tools are based on what haircut you want to achieve.

There should be tutorials on Youtube or internet with guides and mention what they used.

But ask the store as well, as they sell to hairdressers, so know what the good tools are (usually more expensive, but can find them cheaper if look at online stores).


----------



## harrison

SofaKing said:


> Nothing makes sense to me anymore. All my life, being good, nice, caring, etc., was supposed to matter *and be rewarded*.


I guess it depends how you define being rewarded.

I think in your case you mean that you feel like you should be able to be in a loving relationship by now? But for me I'm just exhausted by it all - and I don't think I care if I ever have another one or not. Not long term anyway. It's just too much hassle.

Besides - I like being in my own place now and not having someone telling me I can't have my books everywhere.


----------



## SofaKing

Another Saturday night
And I ain't got nobody
I got some money 'cause I just got paid
Now, how I wish I had someone to talk to
I'm in an awful way


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> Another Saturday night
> And I ain't got nobody
> I got some money 'cause I just got paid
> Now, how I wish I had someone to talk to
> I'm in an awful way


:squeeze

I have my cat. He is asleep. And he's on his cat tree, which means I have to get up to pet him.


----------



## harrison

They just showed a very disturbing clip from a show called "Love Island." One of the girls thought that Spain is part of the UK and that Essex is a continent. :um

How is that possible?


----------



## Barakiel

I suppose I should be thankful that I'm not _completely_ alone. I do have family, and online there are a few people who seem to think I'm interesting enough to the point they actually _want_ to talk with me. But socially I'm still very much a mess. The people I personally want are generally distant or unavailable. Something disastrous happened recently, but I can't go into detail and have to keep it bottled up for the most part. Whenever I'm feeling bad about one thing, there's always something else I can decide to focus on and get upset about if I'm craving some variety.


----------



## SofaKing

Aww...thanks. give the kitty a scritch.

Reminds me of a Talking Heads song, Stay Up Late.

One day, I'll have a furry companion, too.


firestar said:


> :squeeze
> 
> I have my cat. He is asleep. And he's on his cat tree, which means I have to get up to pet him.


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> Aww...thanks. give the kitty a scritch.
> 
> Reminds me of a Talking Heads song, Stay Up Late.
> 
> One day, I'll have a furry companion, too.


Haha, I grabbed him from his cat tree and cuddled him on my lap, then I returned him to his cat tree. He was fine with it. He really is a patient cat.


----------



## CNikki

Contemplating on whether if I should at least take a nap.


----------



## CNikki

firestar said:


> I'm not sure about that. My mom has put her career ahead of her family her entire life. She was undoubtedly successful, all the while being emotionally abusive and causing genuine psychological harm to her children.
> 
> A good person doesn't do that. A good person (and, yes, I know I'm being judgmental here) puts living people ahead of their career. A good person takes care of their own issues before having children. A good person picks up a parenting book or takes a class when they see that their child needs help.
> 
> My mom was rewarded, but she was definitely not nice or good or caring. If she put the same effort into her home life that she did into her career, I probably wouldn't even be on this site.


...preach!!!


----------



## SofaKing

When in doubt, nap.


CNikki said:


> Contemplating on whether if I should at least take a nap.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Today actually went well.


----------



## Steve French

That retarded idea my mother gave me about putting vicks on my ingrown hair worked quite well. It drew out all the poison and damn near healed the thing overnight. What do you know. Maybe there's something to some of them old wive's tales.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish my cats liked me more than they do. They hang around my sister more than me. I feel really lonely and need comfort.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I wish my cats liked me more than they do. They hang around my sister more than me. I feel really lonely and need comfort.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

So my mother is officially retired now after working since she was 15. Kind of amazing, really.


----------



## llodell88

the only thing that would make me happy for the past year and a half is to see whats real and not real with all this fake celebrity news and stuff. Because that's what I needed and that is absolutely fine. I wish I had gone through the normal process of just looking at this stuff for a little bit and moving on to something else, but here I am sitting at looking at it for over two years now, and more than half of that time has been very unpleasant, even though I hate it looking at it, so I'll just torture myself and keep looking at it until I feel good looking at it eventually, if I ever do. I would probably just be sitting around working and enjoying myself doing that, it's nice to work from home, I was very grateful to be able to do that.


----------



## scooby

Might book in for my next tattoo this week, or next week at latest. Just gotta figure out exactly what I want with the small details and to narrow down artist.


----------



## Suchness

I'm so bored and it's only 3pm. I'm not normally like this but in the last few days I really have been bored and I don't know what to do. There's a lot of things I want to do but I can't because of my anxiety and fatigue.


----------



## tea111red

what on earth....

lol


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> what on earth....
> 
> lol


I can't view that, it tries to download on my computer and tells me I don't have the necessary app.


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


> I can't view that, it tries to download on my computer and tells me I don't have the necessary app.


Really? Hmm..


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> Really? Hmm..


Are you in the US or something? Might be because of that.


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


> Are you in the US or something? Might be because of that.


Yes. That could be it. The video I posted is by someone named Bad Gyal and the song is called "Internationally," if you were curious.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> Yes. That could be it. The video I posted is by someone named Bad Gyal and the song is called "Internationally," if you were curious.


I guess I am curious, I've come this far so I might as well check it out.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> what on earth....
> 
> lol


LOL, needs more autotune aye.


----------



## komorikun

I must have ingested some teeny tiny fruit flies. They've been living in my trashcan since the recent heat wave. I just saw like 5 dead ones in my empty wine glass. :blank


----------



## Blue Dino

The overly loud muffler/exhaust cars keep driving by around my neighborhood at late night and they keep setting off countless car alarms parked on the street. Every hour they will drive by and the cycle continues. Pretty sure it's the trashy ghetto people from the neighboring cities. Probably the same people that have been honking eratically for no reason at night.


----------



## Chevy396

Is there actually an official way to prevent pocket dialing? It seems like such a lame bug, and so far im pretty sure I've pocket dialed everyone who id be embarrassed to call at 2am.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to see what I'm going to do for Wednesday.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Well, Americans
What, nothin' better to do?
Why don't you kick yourself out?
You're an immigrant too

Who's usin' who?
What should we do?
Well, you can't be a pimp
And a prostitute too


----------



## 3stacks

Too ugly to live, I even tried improving but it didn't help much


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Too ugly to live, I even tried improving but it didn't help much


You're not ugly to me mate but I know nothing I say will make you feel any better. I don't like myself physically and it's the main thing that's ruined my life. No being happy with your appearance, for whatever reason, is horrible.


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> You're not ugly to me mate but I know nothing I say will make you feel any better. I don't like myself physically and it's the main thing that's ruined my life. No being happy with your appearance, for whatever reason, is horrible.


Yeah I hate it I just think how would any woman ever find my face attractive so I'll be single forever now lol

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Yeah I hate it I just think how would any woman ever find my face attractive so I'll be single forever now lol
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Well I've seen plenty of women I'd fancy with guy's who look like you. If you feel **** about yourself though it's hard to feel like anyone you fancy will ever fancy you.

I sort of feel like anyone I fancy, there's no point talking to them, for all sorts of reason's. There's a lot about myself I've never been happy about, and some of it can't be changed, and what can be changed will take huge constant effort, and I'm exhausted.

Right now I just wish I could be happy with being single and friendless, but it's impossible. I'm bored ****less of myself and need some affection, and someone to get me out of the bloody house. Need someone to live for. Life's **** on your own.


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> Well I've seen plenty of women I'd fancy with guy's who look like you. If you feel **** about yourself though it's hard to feel like anyone you fancy will ever fancy you.
> 
> I sort of feel like anyone I fancy, there's no point talking to them, for all sorts of reason's. There's a lot about myself I've never been happy about, and some of it can't be changed, and what can be changed will take huge constant effort, and I'm exhausted.
> 
> Right now I just wish I could be happy with being single and friendless, but it's impossible. I'm bored ****less of myself and need some affection, and someone to get me out of the bloody house. Need someone to live for. Life's **** on your own.


You have? I hope that's true lol. I'm the same I had someone close for a while and it was almost like the magic was back into my life and the depression was lifted but when they inevitably left Im back to being depressed so I don't know how to be happy alone either now.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> You have? I hope that's true lol. I'm the same I had someone close for a while and it was almost like the magic was back into my life and the depression was lifted but when they inevitably left Im back to being depressed so I don't know how to be happy alone either now.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah it's true. You look normal to me. Seen worse looking guy's than you with attractive women.

Yeah, I just can't stand being alone. Spent far too much of my life being a loner, so when someone comes along I click with for once, then they bloody leave, I don't know wtf to do with myself. I never knew wtf to do before she came along lol and I'm back in the same ****ing position again now, ffs.


----------



## Eleonora91

3stacks said:


> You have? I hope that's true lol. I'm the same I had someone close for a while and it was almost like the magic was back into my life and the depression was lifted but when they inevitably left Im back to being depressed so I don't know how to be happy alone either now.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


^ "Can complain in all languages" cracked me up


----------



## llodell88

we should not talk about sex. sex is immoral and ungodly. if you need to talk about sex because it regards your health, you still shouldn't talk about it, because it's immoral. you're better off dead, because it's immoral. which is sad, because the more we know and the more people become comfortable about it the more we will know, and the more we can help people, because as long as people are talking about it openly, people will learn things, and we give other important people like doctors researchers, etc. information to make better decisions in the future, and i really want to help people, because i talk about things that i only i experienced, and everybody else is so afraid to talk about it, so then we all feel lonely, and alone, like we're the only ones with the stuff we have, and people will call you crazy on top of that, how widespread is that, especially among women and conditions that mostly affect them? and doctors and researchers are less less likely to understand and know about things if nobody talks about then, and then they can't help people, but the world we live in is stupid and i'm a bad and immoral for trying to talk about my health problems. The same with all of my medications sensitivities and stuff like that. i think about this stuff all the time. All the time. you know, i bet even people who research social anxiety probably read the stuff on sites like this. the things we say can make a big difference here i believe. I mean I do a lot of stuff that looks bad and immoral when I take the wrong drugs, but it's not many people, but it's especially hard on me to take drugs, I could do something dangerous, so people need to talk these things seriously and know about them too, so we aren't so hard hard on people who take these drugs and have similar issues, and we need to know the problems that these drugs can cause in people so we know what to do about them when we experience these side effects.

I always hope someone with some power will read my stuff and use it to help people, you never know, it could happen. Sometimes I would see some research and I thought, oh that's nice, I used to talk about that, but I thought I was the only person who thought that. I'm probably delusional, but I wondered after seeing that once if I could help by what I write online after that, I mean it probably didn't have anything to do with what I said but still, I thought, why wouldn't someone use the internet to learn about stuff even if they are a researcher, and read what patients say, I think they do.

But I feel so much relief when I do a google search and see that people are experiencing the same things as me, but sometimes it's hard, even for people online. Or what if you experienced a bad side effect from a medication that would make you look bad or is too embarrassing to talk about, or might get you into trouble if you are open about, I have to have enough integrity to talk about those things that might hurt me in the long run, or backfire on me, I mean some of that stuff could lead to really bad things for me, but I have to have enough integrity and be brave enough to talk about it, because I know when I'm so scared to talk about it, that other people are scared too, and i just want people to be able to talk about things openly, and not feel embarrassed or ashamed, so we can all help each other by feeling less alone and adding to the collective knowledge about ourselves. Everything is connected too, the more information you give, the more you can help people understand other things, a lot of things that seem unrelated, that's what I believe anyway. 

I have to talk about things if I'm the only one experiencing them especially, but I know if someone smart knew everything about me, just because I'm in my own little boat experiencing this stuff (I feel like) maybe they could even learn more about different stuff that affects lots of people, like diabetes, etc., when I'm experiencing it in such a strange way. But as long as I have an internet connection I'll try to add to the collective knowledge, since my experiences are so different than others, I think it's especially important, and important for the few others who may have gone through something similar to see it too.

Anyway, I hope someone finds my posts here and uses it to help themselves one day, I really do, and sorry if I offend people, I have my values and you have yours, I just like being honest and open about things online. It's harder in the real world.

I think it's very important that everybody who is experiencing unusual illnesses to let the internet know, regardless of what it is about, I mean as long the person is comfortable doing it, I don't mean anyone is obligated, I just really believe many people have been helped because we do this.


----------



## 3stacks

Eleonora91 said:


> ^ "Can complain in all languages" cracked me up


Haha good

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> Yeah it's true. You look normal to me. Seen worse looking guy's than you with attractive women.
> 
> Yeah, I just can't stand being alone. Spent far too much of my life being a loner, so when someone comes along I click with for once, then they bloody leave, I don't know wtf to do with myself. I never knew wtf to do before she came along lol and I'm back in the same ****ing position again now, ffs.


Same it's just not a good feeling

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol. Your mainstream opinion still isn't controversial at this current point in time. Bizarre that you think it is. And nobody is using that ****ing word besides right wing media sources who want a catchy tagline and the people who picked it up from them. So you can calm the **** down on that one. Idiots.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Same it's just not a good feeling
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I hope you find someone while your young, because when you're this age everything is a whole lot harder. You gotta keep trying and not become disheartened and give up, like I did for so many years. You've still got a lot of youth and time on your side that I wish I could get back.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

llodell88 said:


> we should not talk about sex. sex is immoral and ungodly. if you need to talk about sex because it regards your health, you still shouldn't talk about it, because it's immoral. you're better off dead, because it's immoral. which is sad, because the more we know and the more people become comfortable about it the more we will know, and the more we can help people, because as long as people are talking about it openly, people will learn things, and we give other important people like doctors researchers, etc. information to make better decisions in the future, and i really want to help people, because i talk about things that i only i experienced, and everybody else is so afraid to talk about it, so then we all feel lonely, and alone, like we're the only ones with the stuff we have, and people will call you crazy on top of that, how widespread is that, especially among women and conditions that mostly affect them? and doctors and researchers are less less likely to understand and know about things if nobody talks about then, and then they can't help people, but the world we live in is stupid and i'm a bad and immoral for trying to talk about my health problems. The same with all of my medications sensitivities and stuff like that. i think about this stuff all the time. All the time. you know, i bet even people who research social anxiety probably read the stuff on sites like this. the things we say can make a big difference here i believe. I mean I do a lot of stuff that looks bad and immoral when I take the wrong drugs, but it's not many people, but it's especially hard on me to take drugs, I could do something dangerous, so people need to talk these things seriously and know about them too, so we aren't so hard hard on people who take these drugs and have similar issues, and we need to know the problems that these drugs can cause in people so we know what to do about them when we experience these side effects.
> 
> *I always hope someone with some power will read my stuff and use it to help people, you never know, it could happen. Sometimes I would see some research and I thought, oh that's nice, I used to talk about that, but I thought I was the only person who thought that. I'm probably delusional, but I wondered after seeing that once if I could help by what I write online after that, I mean it probably didn't have anything to do with what I said but still, I thought, why wouldn't someone use the internet to learn about stuff even if they are a researcher, and read what patients say, I think they do.*
> 
> But I feel so much relief when I do a google search and see that people are experiencing the same things as me, but sometimes it's hard, even for people online. Or what if you experienced a bad side effect from a medication that would make you look bad or is too embarrassing to talk about, or might get you into trouble if you are open about, I have to have enough integrity to talk about those things that might hurt me in the long run, or backfire on me, I mean some of that stuff could lead to really bad things for me, but I have to have enough integrity and be brave enough to talk about it, because I know when I'm so scared to talk about it, that other people are scared too, and i just want people to be able to talk about things openly, and not feel embarrassed or ashamed, so we can all help each other by feeling less alone and adding to the collective knowledge about ourselves. Everything is connected too, the more information you give, the more you can help people understand other things, a lot of things that seem unrelated, that's what I believe anyway.
> 
> I have to talk about things if I'm the only one experiencing them especially, but I know if someone smart knew everything about me, just because I'm in my own little boat experiencing this stuff (I feel like) maybe they could even learn more about different stuff that affects lots of people, like diabetes, etc., when I'm experiencing it in such a strange way. But as long as I have an internet connection I'll try to add to the collective knowledge, since my experiences are so different than others, I think it's especially important, and important for the few others who may have gone through something similar to see it too.
> 
> Anyway, I hope someone finds my posts here and uses it to help themselves one day, I really do, and sorry if I offend people, I have my values and you have yours, I just like being honest and open about things online. It's harder in the real world.
> 
> I think it's very important that everybody who is experiencing unusual illnesses to let the internet know, regardless of what it is about, I mean as long the person is comfortable doing it, I don't mean anyone is obligated, I just really believe many people have been helped because we do this.


Yeah they probably don't as a general rule because they're too far removed and... Not necessarily making use of the internet or realising it's potential. Sometimes due to age. But some people who talk to them might do and are interested, and perhaps there are more of those people with different topics. So you should keep talking about stuff if you think it's important so the information spreads.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I wonder if her summer is anywhere near as active as the last, or if she's just spending all her time with her mum again. Sigh.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

komorikun said:


> I must have ingested some teeny tiny fruit flies. They've been living in my trashcan since the recent heat wave. I just saw like 5 dead ones in my empty wine glass. :blank


Fruit flies are nasty. I think I swallowed one awhile back at work. I left the top off my drink and a fruit fly landed it it. Yuck. I'll never leave the tops off my drinks again.


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> I hope you find someone while your young, because when you're this age everything is a whole lot harder. You gotta keep trying and not become disheartened and give up, like I did for so many years. You've still got a lot of youth and time on your side that I wish I could get back.


I hope I do but I just highly doubt cause of how I look and just my SA is so bad I hardly go out and I'm just so awkward haha

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## llodell88

@Persephone The Dread thanks for the support and reading my wall of text lol can't stop rambling lately. I rant over lots of the internet though, so it has to be getting through to somebody, even if just a normal person who experienced something similar. I probably make people uncomfortable because I had a particularly severe case of that last year https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistent_genital_arousal_disorder ...and went maybe too into detail about it, and also had something weird going on where I thought I had pretty bad diabetes of something for a long time, that was at its worse right before the pgad, so the diabetes started getting better at the same time I had that, and feels pretty much gone now, but it was like one was dependent on the other, and i think i may have ended up dead or something if not for that happening to me, since i was not getting treated for it since i wouldn't even leave the house, and all of sorts of weird stuff going along with it, and a lot of details i don't want to talk about.

But if I was a researcher I would be interested in what I experienced though, because it was very weird and seems probably impossible or unlikely, but I wonder what is going on with that girl and what can i learn from it, especially about stuff like diabetes, because that is affecting load of people. Although there is less privacy online, generally I think one of the benefits of the internet is it's a place where we can just be ourselves and let things out like that and people can see it and hopefully become more broader minded and more accepting and see all the things about people there are that you probably wouldn't know just from staying offline.

On the other hand what if there was a cure for a disease that made your sex drive go through the roof and caused you to behave not very pleasantly and caused thinking problems that looked like some kind of severe mental disorder, then should people go through it? That's the weird stuff I think about after experiencing that, because I know I was better off going through that than not, diabetes is a serious thing that was probably killing me at the time. Should you take the drug or not? Should we let people die an early death or deal with diabetes and whatever comorbid conditions there are that go along with it rather than give them something that causes side effects like that? Anyway, it's probably just something weird going on with me but you never know. But yeah, I felt like my life was not that important when I'm not allowed to talk about that stuff, because I did feel like I was dying right before that happened, and it's possible i have knowledge about a cure for someone else, whether i was dying or not, it wasn't something i could live with, and someone else could be going through that.

So no, I don't think I should feel bad about talking about that stuff and I think if that is the cure for something, the world needs to be accepting about it, but you know it would be a huge moral issue at the same time.


----------



## Ai

Relevant advice for so many of us here...


----------



## Ai

SolutionX said:


> Is there actually an official way to prevent pocket dialing? It seems like such a lame bug, and so far im pretty sure I've pocket dialed everyone who id be embarrassed to call at 2am.


Password lock it? That way, even if it's activated, it can't really do much.


----------



## scooby

scooby said:


> Might book in for my next tattoo this week, or next week at latest. Just gotta figure out exactly what I want with the small details and to narrow down artist.


Well, didn't end up waiting much longer. Sent inquiry email for consultation, should get a response today. I might end up with my whole arm inked before end of the year.


----------



## komorikun

*Temporary Error, please retry*


----------



## Crisigv

It's completely my fault that I'm having a miserable weekend. I know that.


----------



## Chevy396

"Everybody gotta die sometime, Red."


----------



## CNikki

It's hot. I'm irritated. I need this month to be over with already.


----------



## Chevy396

We were secretly giving up our lives before we even left our parents' basement. Nobody even told us it was a suicide mission. Meth didn't come with a warning label back then. We ARE the warning label.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I hate Windows 10, and generally loathe Microsoft at this point.


----------



## Chevy396

Ai said:


> Password lock it? That way, even if it's activated, it can't really do much.


That sounds like a good idea. I am sorely lacking in energy and creative thought lately.


----------



## cybernaut

I think that I'm going to invest in a good pair of noise isolating headphones...because ugh, f>cking loud noises and people can be rather unnerving at times.

No wonder why my best working hours are typically between 1AM-6AM as well.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

These banana chips are good. Lol


----------



## Zatch

Money. Before I die, I just want money. I've had enough of everything else.


----------



## Kinable

Just applied for a bitcoin visa card, really excited! Can't wait to finally spend my coins anywhere. Maybe one day I can go off the grid >


----------



## BeautyandRage

It feels like I’m coughing up blood


----------



## BeautyandRage

Zatch said:


> Money. Before I die, I just want money. I've had enough of everything else.


What would you do with the money?


----------



## andretti

How people come and go on this forum , or just forums in general. Like how do people just stumble upon this forum.


----------



## Flora20

Wish I could take a trip far away somewhere from all this stress and boring routine...


----------



## Zatch

BeautyandRage said:


> What would you do with the money?


Mainly provide for myself and the people I care about most. I've only lived poor and middle class so far and I do not have very exquisite desires at my age.

I guess it'd be nice just not worrying about it so much, as an adult. I might start gambling.


----------



## tea111red

got it out of my system.


----------



## harrison

NiTech said:


> I think that I'm going to invest in a good pair of *noise isolating headphones*...because ugh, f>cking loud noises and people can be rather unnerving at times.
> 
> No wonder why my best working hours are typically between 1AM-6AM as well.


I might get some soon too - they're amazing.

I tried some for the first time not long ago - this young guy in the shop put them on my head and when he clicked the thing to cancel out the outside noise he had this huge smile on his face. He said he always loved it when he saw people's reactions.  They were great.


----------



## harrison

Sad to hear of the earthquake up in Lombok - 91 people dead. Pictures on the news of everyone trying to get off Gili Islands, and everyone rushing to get outside. They could feel it in Bali - must have been very scary.


----------



## Blue Dino

I'm still contemplating if I should move into the garage just so I can rent out my own room for some secret side income. I will have no nice big window view, no balcony, and not good natural lighting. But it will be a bit bigger and I will be literally right next to the kitchen. And I will have to share a bathroom with the EDM-head / fad-pretentious girl. Or maybe I should just move back into the crammed and hot as heck sunroom. If I do, I can probably just take over the living room regardless. :stu



harrison said:


> I might get some soon too - they're amazing.
> 
> I tried some for the first time not long ago - this young guy in the shop put them on my head and when he clicked the thing to cancel out the outside noise he had this huge smile on his face. He said he always loved it when he saw people's reactions.  They were great.


Just be extra careful when you're walking around a busy street and constantly crossing the street. From my personal experience.  :lol



tea111red said:


> Almost thought I saw my brother again when I was out in public, but it was just someone who resembled him from a distance. When I realized it wasn't him, I thought "phew...good, I don't have to turn around and leave." Lol


:lol My sister and I did the same thing the few times we ran into our mom in public. We quickly crossed the street. The 2nd time we speed walked into a random shop in the mall to hide.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Just be extra careful when you're walking around a busy street and constantly crossing the street. From my personal experience.  :lol


Yeah - I can see how that would be a problem.  Bit dangerous actually.

I tend to only listen to music when I'm home, or maybe on the train. Never when I'm walking around. I want to get a decent stereo sytem set up again one of these days. I used to have a very good one when I was young - but with all this digital stuff things sort of get a bit confusing.

My son had some huge speakers of mine in his room for ages that I'd set up with an amp. It used to drive his Mum completely insane.  But what sort of fun is it if you can't listen to music loud?


----------



## 3stacks

Woke up with a zit on my nose dammit it always makes my whole nose red lol


----------



## SofaKing

Eventually, everybody leaves me. I'm not worth anyone's attention long term.

I guess it'll be helpful to accept this...so it won't really matter if I'm gone.


----------



## 3stacks

SofaKing said:


> Eventually, everybody leaves me. I'm not worth anyone's attention long term.
> 
> I guess it'll be helpful to accept this...so it won't really matter if I'm gone.


Same, it makes it hard to even want to get to know people when you know they will leave too


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> :lol My sister and I did the same thing the few times we ran into our mom in public. We quickly crossed the street. The 2nd time we speed walked into a random shop in the mall to hide.


:lol


----------



## SofaKing

Yeah...I'm sure I'm at fault, but don't know why, exactly.

Some of us just don't have that life spark people are drawn to and invest themselves in.

Or maybe I'm an enormous douche and don't realize it.


3stacks said:


> Same, it makes it hard to even want to get to know people when you know they will leave too


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm going to the Snowdonia and the sea side tomorrow for battered fish and rum n raisin ice cream. I can't spend another day sat here in misery. I'll have to take the misery and loneliness with me and hope I can feel a a bit of relief or joy, and not burst into ****ing tears. I wish to god she was with me, as I would be genuinely excited, happy, and pumped up for a good day out.


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder when you stopped loving me. Not that I blame you, just curiosity of the damned.


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> Yeah...I'm sure I'm at fault, but don't know why, exactly.
> 
> *Some of us just don't have that life spark people are drawn to and invest themselves in.*
> 
> Or maybe I'm an enormous douche and don't realize it.


I know the feeling.

Yesterday, my sister called me. She was on vacation at the beach with her friends. I wasn't - not because I didn't have the time, but because I had no one to go with, no place I wanted to go, and no motivation to go on my own. We talked for an hour about cats. This is my life.


----------



## 3stacks

SofaKing said:


> Yeah...I'm sure I'm at fault, but don't know why, exactly.
> 
> Some of us just don't have that life spark people are drawn to and invest themselves in.
> 
> Or maybe I'm an enormous douche and don't realize it.


Yeah I don't think I have that spark either. I can only judge on posts from here but to me you're definitely not a douche not even close.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Pete Beale said:


> I'm going to the Snowdonia and the sea side tomorrow for battered fish and rum n raisin ice cream. I can't spend another day sat here in misery. I'll have to take the misery and loneliness with me and hope I can feel a a bit of relief or joy, and not burst into ****ing tears. I wish to god she was with me, as I would be genuinely excited, happy, and pumped up for a good day out.


I should take my gear and spend a month backpacking with my misery and loneliness.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Woke up with a zit on my nose dammit it always makes my whole nose red lol


This is one of the most painful things a human can ever experience. lol :rub


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> This is one of the most painful things a human can ever experience. lol :rub


I believe so too lol


----------



## Chevy396

Ai said:


> Password lock it? That way, even if it's activated, it can't really do much.


Maybe if I double lock the part of the phone used to actually make calls. As of now, it is password/fingerprint locked and it still somehow happens. I think maybe I don't get it locked before it goes in my pocket.


----------



## Suchness

Tonight when I was meditating I heard a mans voice say "hold on" and shortly after a woman's voice said the same. Be patient.


----------



## Chevy396

"Your father's whole childhood was punishment. Because of this, he does not trust himself to do it in a good way, so he does not do it at all."


----------



## Iwannabenormal

No need to feel guilty. I never wanted to hurt him, I never like to hurt anybody including myself, so I'm not a bad person and there's no need to feel guilty about anything. Nothing happened is my fault. I really wanted no harm. I'm sorry I'm not a god to prevent people from hurting themselves or others.


----------



## PandaBearx

How stressed I've been about where my life is headed. I feel limited, I know it's a far stretch but sometimes I idealize joining the military or law enforcement all the while knowing as well as understanding that I'd be DQ'd when they do a medical background check on me. My history of mental illness isn't exactly reassuring so I get it...I realize there are plenty of honorable jobs, or even things to do to help others. It's just I wish that I didn't have depression, or anxiety. Even if I'm cured....they're both highly stressful jobs that require mental and physical strength. My capacity to handle stressful situations while I can adapt to surroundings isn't exactly great. Even if I was hardened with training I don't know how I'd handle it....overall it just doesn't seem smart. Which sucks, b/c I know if I wasn't prone to mental illness that I would apply. It's just a dream though.


----------



## riverbird

I hope the new therapist I'm seeing on Wednesday is a better fit than the one I've been seeing. Nothing against her, she seemed really nice, but the therapy used at that clinic (DBT) isn't what I need after learning more about it. It also annoys me that I was basically told I wasn't able to talk about my past (what I need help overcoming!!) until I've learned their skills that I'd need to learn in a separate weekly class... which she said could take a year. No thank you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hm it's weird that he used a nyckelharpa (virtual instrument I assume,) for that album teaser video years ago (which is one of my favourite instruments,) but then on the tracks I've heard from the actual album I don't think any of them use that instrument. It would be really cool if he did though. I guess Dance With Me on that album gets closest to the vibe and has strings, but still not that instrument I don't think. 

I don't think he'll go back into that kind of folksy direction at this point which is a shame since when I first started listening to him the stuff I heard kind of reminded me of Patrick Wolf (who also changed in his case to become more poppy later on before vanishing after 2012.) I like industrial and electronic stuff too but yeah, folktronica and dark cabaret stuff can be more interesting.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

@Girl Without a Shadow , will you marry me?


----------



## The Library of Emma

Ominous Indeed said:


> @Girl Without a Shadow , will you marry me?


 @Ominous Indeed

Will you never give me the pleasure of asking you that question?

Yes, I'll marry you.


----------



## Zatch

Genetic Girl said:


> But today, I broke this rule of mine... I just told a lie to my boss today, and now I feel really awful about it.


What did you lie about? It might've been a little white lie. Those are usually okay as long as you don't make a habit of telling them.

If it wasn't something that'd get you fired on the spot your boss probably knows you were lying anyway.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm not going to sleep tonight. Can't face the morning depression then having to go on the trip. 

What a change from how I was this time last year, ffs. :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001

Learning to not be dependent on any human is huge.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> Learning to not be dependent on any human is huge.


Yes. If you don't depend on other's for your own happiness and survival, you've got it made.

I'm way too dependent and have no religious beliefs like you, and it's no good being like this.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Making myself angry so I can feel like telling you to go **** yourself everyday. Until I can finally forget about you.


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> Yes. If you don't depend on other's for your own happiness and survival, you've got it made.
> 
> I'm way too dependent and have no religious beliefs like you, and it's no good being like this.


I was just referring to people will fail you, this world will fail you. Has a friend ever left you? Loved one die? World kick you to the curve? Too many people are so attached to people and things of this world, it'll all fail you at the end of the day.

Stay strong bro :squeeze


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My dad called me while I was at work so when I got home I called him and he said he accidentally called me. Then, he gave the phone to my mother so I could talk to her instead. I don't think he wanted to talk to me. But then again, he asked me what my number is so maybe he will call me some time. I'll just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Steve French

Having a thought to deleting all social media again. Can only good for a person in the long run. The only problem is several people I know refuse to pay their phone bills and then use messenger as a means of getting around it. Probably not a big problem though. I also kind of wonder what having no sort of online presence looks like to people of this generation. Probably folks think it implies an insane shut-in. Whatever, **** it.


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> Woke up with a zit on my nose dammit it always makes my whole nose red lol


Heeeey, nice new photo! How can you think you're ugly? Look at that photo - come on now, you're killing me.


----------



## harrison

At the burger place I went to the other night with my wife and my son I made the mistake of grabbing 2 bottles of Lemon Kombucha - I'd forgotten how terrible it tastes. My son thought it was very funny when I took a swig and my face looked like I'd just drunk some cat's wee.
God it was revolting.


----------



## SplendidBob

Well...

That wasn't what I expected to happen today. Question is, do I potentially let her walk away? My OCD then got totally triggered, I told her about it, and she handled it in the perfect ****ing way, so I felt totally reassured and it wasn't an issue any more. Am still confused, but am less confused. 

Fortunately I have one of my follow up therapy sessions scheduled tomorrow so I can ask the high priestess to tell me what to do.


----------



## roxslide

Wow the skipper/guide my parents hired to stay with us a few days is awesome. He has had such a varied and interesting life... it kind of makes me want to follow.

-medic
-glass blower
-sailor
-literally lives in his sail boat with his wife on a marina
-sailing/powerboat instructor
-has a house 
-flies over the country and even intl to teach boating (Caribbean, etc)
-medic
-travels long distances in his sailboat to do odd jobs 
-scubas, snowboards, lots of cool hobbies it seems 
-said his boat and house are paid off, no debt and only lives off a few hundred a month and lives very clean and minimal due to living on a sailboat


----------



## roxslide

Maybe I should move to Bellingham.


----------



## Ekardy

Just tried my first cup of coffee, ever. Not a fan.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

I'm thinking about my breath problems.


----------



## Kevin001

That guy I gave my number to the other night asked me if he could move in with me..........crazy lol. I don't know this guy at all. So bizarre.


----------



## Crisigv

Everyone will come to realize that life will be better without me around.


----------



## CNikki

HTML:







Ekardy said:


> Just tried my first cup of coffee, ever. Not a fan.


What was put in it? If it's black coffee then of course it will taste bad...not sure how some people can drink it.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I miss those times with somebody .


----------



## andy1984

Crisigv said:


> Everyone will come to realize that life will be better without me around.


it really feels like that sometimes.


----------



## Ekardy

CNikki said:


> What was put in it? If it's black coffee then of course it will taste bad...not sure how some people can drink it.


It was Cuban coffee and that's on the sweeter side of the coffee spectrum so my relationship with coffee ended before it started.


----------



## SofaKing

Why am I even here anymore? I feel about as welcome as a fart in an elevator, sometimes.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> Heeeey, nice new photo! How can you think you're ugly? Look at that photo - come on now, you're killing me.


Thanks I don't know I just look at myself and think I'm unattractive and ugly even though yeah I can easily post pictures of myself


----------



## Chevy396

SofaKing said:


> Why am I even here anymore? I feel about as welcome as a fart in an elevator, sometimes.


If you are talking about this site, I've always thought you were cool. I don't remember why, maybe we talked once, but I suppose I'm not the most welcome here myself. That's precisely why I stay though. ;P


----------



## truant

"The house smelled musty and damp, and a little sweet, as if it were haunted by the ghosts of long-dead cookies."


----------



## llodell88

i dont understand how some people on this site worry so much about their appearance when they are actually very good looking


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> Thanks I don't know I just look at myself and think I'm unattractive and ugly even though yeah I can easily post pictures of myself


You look nice in this new photo mate - you just can't see it. Like I say, you must have some kind of BDD.


----------



## momentsunset

This cute guy I talked to while volunteering today. He sounded so nervous talking to me. He seemed like he had anxiety. Ugh it was so cute. 

I hope I have another awkward conversation with him again next time.


----------



## Zatch

Too many trust issues. I don't know who to believe. Everything's so damn blurry.


----------



## Just Lurking

Ekardy said:


> Just tried my first cup of coffee, ever. Not a fan.


 Coffee is generally an acquired taste.

I had the same experience my 'first time'... and never picked it up. (Nor am I interested in doing so.)

Now, put $3 per day in a jar, and watch it build up. In 50 years time, you'll have $54,000 in there. Better have a big jar.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Just Lurking said:


> Coffee is generally an acquired taste.
> 
> I had the same experience my 'first time'... and never picked it up. (Nor am I interested in doing so.)
> 
> Now, put $3 per day in a jar, and watch it build up. In 50 years time, you'll have $54,000 in there. Better have a big jar.


My mother spends $6 on a specialty coffee plus a $1 tip. Every single day and when she gets one usually my sister and her husband get something as well. Addiction. That adds up so much.


----------



## Ekardy

BeautyandRage said:


> Just Lurking said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee is generally an acquired taste.
> 
> I had the same experience my 'first time'... and never picked it up. (Nor am I interested in doing so.)
> 
> Now, put $3 per day in a jar, and watch it build up. In 50 years time, you'll have $54,000 in there. Better have a big jar.
> 
> 
> 
> My mother spends $6 on a specialty coffee plus a $1 tip. Every single day and when she gets one usually my sister and her husband get something as well. Addiction. That adds up so much.
Click to expand...

$3-$6 for a cup of coffee? For daily coffee drinkers that really does add up then, wow.


----------



## Whatthe?

I can't believe they're moving! I'm in a state of shock but happy at the same time!


----------



## Kevin001

Found an ant on my foot ugh hope there isn't a serious ant issue here.


----------



## SplendidBob

Saw therapist, one of two more check up sessions the NHS will allow. She cried again. Said she was super proud of me being able to carry on doing new stuff in life (and effectively achieving one of my objectives) despite the insane **** that has been going on around me. I don't think she is supposed to cry, but it adds a certain something to therapy imo, it lets me know she genuinely gives a **** and it's not just an act.


----------



## riverbird

I have 36,276 unread emails. It's all junk/things I don't remember signing up for. Do I waste the time to delete it all or just give up and create a new email address? Because that's ridiculous. I don't use email that often so never pay attention to much crap I get... if I'm a hoarder of anything, it seems it is junk email. Awful.

Edit: make that 36,277 unread emails now.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I don't understand why the family filter on opendns.com doesn't get updated better then it does. I reported bad sites and when I checked the tags, they were already tagged as bad content and yet nothing gets done about it! So I just keep hiding those sites in huge hosts file blocking script. Duh!


----------



## The Linux Guy

riverbird said:


> I have 36,276 unread emails. It's all junk/things I don't remember signing up for. Do I waste the time to delete it all or just give up and create a new email address? Because that's ridiculous. I don't use email that often so never pay attention to much crap I get... if I'm a hoarder of anything, it seems it is junk email. Awful.
> 
> Edit: make that 36,277 unread emails now.


Some email sites will let you create folders and set up rules so that your email will be filtered into separate folders for you.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

It's sad how her father is a piece of ****, and she never got to meet mine. My dad's such a good bloke now, and he would have treated her like his own, and been kinder to her than her own father. She could have come with us today and been part of my family, who're genuine good people. It's sad. :frown2:

She spoke about us and our mum's going away, and I know our mum's would have got on great as well. Her mum's great and so is mine. I miss her mum as well.


----------



## Steve French

My sister was over earlier. She had obvious signs of having been doing cocaine. Seems every time I see her lately she's got the coke nose going. I wonder if she just centers her visits around nights of getting wasted or if she is actually a cokehead these days. Sad.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This thunder is something powerful today.


----------



## Suchness

riverbird said:


> I have 36,276 unread emails. It's all junk/things I don't remember signing up for. Do I waste the time to delete it all or just give up and create a new email address? Because that's ridiculous. I don't use email that often so never pay attention to much crap I get... if I'm a hoarder of anything, it seems it is junk email. Awful.
> 
> Edit: make that 36,277 unread emails now.


Lol, definitely a new email. Whos gonna click through 36 thousand emails. Dont do it, dont even entertain the idea. If you do who knows whats next.


----------



## SofaKing

Good gravy, I know how to waste hours of my life.


----------



## CNikki

Week isn't even halfway over yet and I'm wondering what else is in store for me...it's been way off as it is.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wish people would stop messing up their lives. People do dumb things that make something that is already hard that much harder. They have sex out of wedlock and soon they have kids out of wedlock. Or they get married without doing a good enough job during the dating phase, and end up with the wrong person which then ends up in a divorce. They take drugs and alcohol to escape from their problems. All of these things and their lives just spiral downwards. And then there are those who have tried to do everything right and then things fall apart, while they get to watch those who did everything wrong thrive like life is great! What a mass, What a mess.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

This place is so dead.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Found an ant on my foot ugh hope there isn't a serious ant issue here.


Pretty soon you'll have ants in your pants.


----------



## Suchness

twytarn said:


> This place is so dead.


Make it undead!


----------



## Crisigv

I'm sure I've said it before, but I wish I was good at creating things. I have no creativity. But it's soothing to me when I do. No way to manage my stress and depression.


----------



## BeautyandRage

I want to be held but my s/o hates me


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have been laughing at fart pranks all day today. :lol They're the only good pranks. I'm so silly.


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I have been laughing at fart pranks all day today. :lol They're the only good pranks. I'm so silly.


Have you seen Jack Vale's pooter pranks?


----------



## roxslide

Man... losing my mind. 4 more days to go before I can get off this boat.


----------



## KotaBear96

riverbird said:


> I have 36,276 unread emails. It's all junk/things I don't remember signing up for. Do I waste the time to delete it all or just give up and create a new email address? Because that's ridiculous. I don't use email that often so never pay attention to much crap I get... if I'm a hoarder of anything, it seems it is junk email. Awful.
> 
> Edit: make that 36,277 unread emails now.


Unsubscribe and blockthe ones that keep sending you crap. If you use the search bar and type for example "indeed' then you can delete all the messages from that particular sender. God that is alot of emails though, suprised they didnt block your account.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> Have you seen Jack Vale's pooter pranks?


Lol I started watching him like 8 years ago. Back when I watched nothing but prank videos on YouTube. Went back to watching him again recently. His are hilarious.

I still listened to music on YouTube then too. It was either that or pranks. And whatever else I watched, which was probably random videos. :laugh:


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol I started watching him like 8 years ago. Back when I watched nothing but prank videos on YouTube. Went back to watching him again recently. His are hilarious.
> 
> I still listened to music on YouTube then too. It was either that or pranks. And whatever else I watched, which was probably random videos. :laugh:


I think I started watching his videos around 2013, I don't watch them as much now but every now and then I go back and watch some.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Pretty soon you'll have ants in your pants.


----------



## Zatch

I ****ing LOVE my sisters.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Just my future idk what will happen what will change


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm a ****ing retard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeautyandRage

Where are you?
And I'm so sorry
I cannot sleep I cannot dream tonight
I need somebody and always
This sick strange darkness
Comes creeping on so haunting every time
And as I stared I counted
The Webs from all the spiders
Catching things and eating their insides
Like indecision to call you
And hear _my_ voice of treason
Will you come home and stop the pain tonight
Stop this pain tonight


----------



## Blue Dino

Two broken sprinklers in the intersection outside home. For more than a week now, I am greeted with the view of two giant guzzling geysers. I don't really look at them, but once they go on, I could hear the water shooting high, dropping and smacking onto the ground. The loud *flap**flap**flap**flap* sound. It gets a bit annoying. :lol


----------



## Suchness

Don't sell out.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I looked at mountains yesterday like they were house bricks. The sea looked like a sink full of dirty washing up water. I felt nothing. I used to look at a mountain and feel a buzz to hike it. The vastness of the sea calmed me and made me feel peace. Now I feel nothing. I'm in trouble now with this depression. I'm too old for this and part of me feels like I've had my life and it's over now, and I'm just waiting to die. The fact that she's left me like this and know's how much I needed her, is horrible to deal with. It's ****ing broke me.


----------



## Eleonora91

I started going through old pictures on Facebook (1-2+ years ago), so many bittersweet memories, why did things use to be so easy back then? I was a different person, I guess. Or maybe I wasn't, things were hard already, but not as much as they are now. Even though I'm in a "better place" now. Doesn't make any sense. I want to go back to feeling like that. Will my willpower be enough?


----------



## roxslide

Ugh. Woke up from period pain.... this ****ing sucks. I'm stuck on a ship, no pain meds, no heating pad no bath tub... (that's what I usually do.

I can't even ruffle through the first aid kit to see if they have anything since my step dad will hear the creaking and ***** about it (has happened before)

Also limited water and holding tank, no access to shower currently. Sucks. Ow. I hate this trip.


----------



## 0589471

roxslide said:


> Ugh. Woke up from period pain.... this ****ing sucks. I'm stuck on a ship, no pain meds, no heating pad no bath tub... (that's what I usually do.
> 
> I can't even ruffle through the first aid kit to see if they have anything since my step dad will hear the creaking and ***** about it (has happened before)
> 
> Also limited water and holding tank, no access to shower currently. Sucks. Ow. I hate this trip.


omg that's horrendous! I'm sorry :squeeze baths help me too. hopefully you can get to some meds soon. =/


----------



## Kevin001

Its suppose to rain later, hope I can still make it to a bible study.


----------



## Suchness

Im going to show you what I can do and then Im going to show you how to do it too.


----------



## roxslide

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> omg that's horrendous! I'm sorry :squeeze baths help me too. hopefully you can get to some meds soon. =/


Aw thanks. I feel a lot better after just giving up trying to get back to sleep actually. I'll just explain to my mom maybe, take some meds when everyone wakes up and sleep in later I guess.


----------



## Chevy396

Just Lurking said:


> Coffee is generally an acquired taste.
> 
> I had the same experience my 'first time'... and never picked it up. (Nor am I interested in doing so.)
> 
> Now, put $3 per day in a jar, and watch it build up. In 50 years time, you'll have $54,000 in there. Better have a big jar.


If you live that long without a major health issue (In the US).


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> I have 36,276 unread emails. It's all junk/things I don't remember signing up for. Do I waste the time to delete it all or just give up and create a new email address? Because that's ridiculous. I don't use email that often so never pay attention to much crap I get... if I'm a hoarder of anything, it seems it is junk email. Awful.
> 
> Edit: make that 36,277 unread emails now.


Get a good junk mail filter, it should even sort past mail.


----------



## mt moyt

public holiday tomorrow thank goodness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxslide

Eh I think that's enough SAS for me. Gonna go back to chillin on my vacation. Or trying to I guess!


----------



## Chevy396

roxslide said:


> Eh I think that's enough SAS for me. Gonna go back to chillin on my vacation. Or trying to I guess!


Hah, you thought this was optional?  This is purgatory for the socially anxious. You can only leave by posting all your problems.


----------



## SplendidBob

Oh, if that new rule went through... It would totally clean up a bunch of crap from this place. Mind you, wouldn't give me anything to be angry about. I like a good angry rant everyone once in a while.


----------



## 0589471

I can't wait for this summer heat to end. It feels like I have months still to go...


----------



## scooby

You're welcome to go home if you ever want.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can't compliment someone without sounding creepy or robotic.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I didn't take a single pic yesterday. Didn't even switch my ****ing phone on.


----------



## zonebox

I'm just sitting here, thinking about how weird I am. Perhaps I am practical, I don't know, there is just a whole world of socializing out there that doesn't make sense to me, it is an amazingly large abstract layer over the whole of humanity that I look upon like a train wreck. Perhaps I just lack the mental capacity to understand it well enough, perhaps I just see the foolishness in it all. I don't live by these strange rules, I like to try to keep it simple, I mostly just live by empathy rather than traversing such a confusing abstract layer. I think most people need it though, if it did not exist, a lot of people would be tearing one another to pieces, I on the other hand, would likely just try to get away from everyone. I can't call it "fake", because it is real in the minds of most people, much like currency is, it is something people use every day. But outside of the minds of humanity, it doesn't exist. It definitely has a purpose, people always use it, but it is just one more concept of humanity I don't put very much faith in. To be honest, I don't even have much use in it to begin with, because I don't like hanging around with many people.

While my Mother in law was dying in the hospital, I witnessed the social exchange of her family and was just bewildered by it. I witnessed perhaps the breakdown of that layer, when people cling to it desperately, but it doesn't work for them. I then witnessed it becoming stronger, as people pulled together. I imagine in times of hardship, it breaks down for most people, it just no longer fits for the current situation. Wars, disease, the list is extensive. It makes me feel guilty at times, that I can't really help build up such a layer for others, I just am not good at it. It seems that when I try, I just ruin it. 

Regardless, my MIL is somehow pulling through, despite the claim she would be dead in hours, late last month. Yesterday, she said her first words in a while "GET THIS ****ING **** OFF ME!!!!" accompanied by other choice words to her medical staff. I think she is going to recover nicely, although I won't know for sure until I get to see her Saturday. I'm not looking forward to the conversation that follows, she is going to absolutely hate us, because we did not demand the doctors to take her off the ventilator, nor were we able to visit the hospital every night as it is a five hour drive. Then of course, we have not been able to pay off all of her bills, etc.. it is gonna be pretty harsh. She disowned us once, because our at the time 6 year old daughter, did not like the undergarments she sent her.. no kidding, we got a letter and everything.. my MIL is a bit on the nutty side at times :lol it is gonna be a bad weekend.

Anyway, just something on my mind.


----------



## BeautyandRage

I’m hurting


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

BeautyandRage said:


> I'm hurting


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> BeautyandRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hurting
Click to expand...

 is that a giant after eight lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

A few woman around my age on the coach yesterday. Couldn't talk to any of them because of long term unemployment and lack of life experience. I can't talk to anyone unless I believe they'll understand my situation. I just can't. It's so bad I've only ever done it with one other person. In all these years, I've only trusted and opened up completely, to one bloody person. :frown2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> is that a giant after eight lol


:wink2:

I reckon it would take you a while to get through it. No time for hurting when you have that to get through. :b


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This one dude that I tried to meet up with texts me telling me he's working at Disney World and that he wanted to talk to me still. I guess he moved without telling me or letting me know anything. Haha. Just my luck. That's a good ways away from here. Not worth really talking to unless he comes back but he said he was thinking about working there for 2 years. So, not sure why he still wants to talk. Lol Oh well. Better luck next time.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> is that a giant after eight lol


I thought it was her who replied and not you. I believe she likes choc mints so I thought I'd send her a giant after eight to get through the hurt. Plenty of hurt reducing minty choccy paradise in every bite of that ****. :b **** would give me terrible heart burn though. :frown2: :b


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that a giant after eight lol
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was her who replied and not you. I believe she likes choc mints so I thought I'd send her a giant after eight to get through the hurt. Plenty of hurt reducing minty choccy paradise in every bite of that ****.  **** would give me terrible heart burn though. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_sad.png
Click to expand...

 Haha it's still only half six which makes that chocolate unacceptable.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Pete Beale said:


> :wink2:
> 
> I reckon it would take you a while to get through it. No time for hurting when you have that to get through. :b





Pete Beale said:


> I thought it was her who replied and not you. I believe she likes choc mints so I thought I'd send her a giant after eight to get through the hurt. Plenty of hurt reducing minty choccy paradise in every bite of that ****. :b **** would give me terrible heart burn though. :frown2: :b


Lol aww this is hilarious and sweet. :squeeze


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Haha it's still only half six which makes that chocolate unacceptable.


Because of it's size, you're allowed to start it for breakfast after 8 am. :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

BeautyandRage said:


> Lol aww this is hilarious and sweet. :squeeze


Too sweet! You'll be toothless and all gum's after eating that. >


----------



## BeautyandRage

Pete Beale said:


> Too sweet! You'll be toothless and all gum's after eating that. >


Saves me a trip to the dentist


----------



## zonebox

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can't compliment someone without sounding creepy or robotic.


That sucks, I feel a lot the same online, which is where most of my socializing occurs. While I prefer text over voice communication, it leaves a lot to be desired. Especially in my case, where I often have trouble expressing myself in a manner I find acceptable.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Jim raised me up
He hurt me but it felt like true love


----------



## Persephone The Dread

zonebox said:


> That sucks, I feel a lot the same online, which is where most of my socializing occurs. While I prefer text over voice communication, it leaves a lot to be desired. Especially in my case, where I often have trouble expressing myself in a manner I find acceptable.


It feels very wooden and unnatural for me, but I'm always overthinking it. I rarely if ever would compliment someone in real life so was talking about online too.

I guess it's one of those personal things that makes me feel uncomfortable like using people's names.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> It feels very wooden and unnatural for me, but I'm always overthinking it. I rarely if ever would compliment someone in real life so was talking about online too.
> 
> I guess it's one of those personal things that makes me feel uncomfortable like using people's names.


Interesting re names, it's something I have started to do more, understand the awkwardness. People seem to like it.

Compliments always feel like they are awkward, but the times I have (via exposure) just randomly complimented women's shoes or jewellery or whatever (weird right?) they seemed to like it. I think even if it sounds awkward the awkwardness is overpowered by getting a compliment, which is always nice (and very rare). Something like that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Interesting re names, it's something I have started to do more, understand the awkwardness. People seem to like it.
> 
> Compliments always feel like they are awkward, but the times I have (via exposure) just randomly complimented women's shoes or jewellery or whatever (weird right?) they seemed to like it. I think even if it sounds awkward the awkwardness is overpowered by getting a compliment, which is always nice (and very rare). Something like that.


Yeah, I guess it's just because I don't want to creep people out especially if they know the kind of person I am. That's more of a problem here than in real life though since I overshare here. Also sometimes people just ignore, or dismiss what you say or argue. I'm sure I've done that too. But I think most average irl people like to be complimented.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Always fighting. I’m so ****ing stressed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I went into the toilet and sat down on the toilet, then noticed the little spider sat on the sink opposite me so I said

'Oh.. Sup?'

Because I talk to spiders. Then continued with my business and the spider scurried off down the side of the sink and away out of view. Very polite.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I just saw this photo.. I don't get it but I feel like I should get one of these cakes since there's always tons of moths here.


----------



## 3stacks

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just saw this photo.. I don't get it but I feel like I should get one of these cakes since there's always tons of moths here.


 might make your spider a bit jealous though lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, I guess it's just because I don't want to creep people out especially if they know the kind of person I am. That's more of a problem here than in real life though since I overshare here. Also sometimes people just ignore, or dismiss what you say or argue. I'm sure I've done that too. But I think most average irl people like to be complimented.


Using peoples names is a classic psychology thing / salesman trick. Its important not to overuse it but in conversation its definitely a good thing to drop their name every once in a while, cant quite remember why.

Compliments, maybe tricky. It probably depends who you give them to, how you deliver them, and so on. The times I have given them are either to friends, or to employees (who aren't going to be pissed off lol). I am not 100% sure though but I do suspect they carry with them (when given from a man to a woman) a definite hint of interest. Probably, because a random compliment on say jewellery is a bit unusual.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I went into the toilet and sat down on the toilet, then noticed the little spider sat on the sink opposite me so I said
> 
> 'Oh.. Sup?'
> 
> Because I talk to spiders. Then continued with my business and the spider scurried off down the side of the sink and away out of view. Very polite.


Persephone: "Oh.. Sup?"
Spider: "Oh, I do apologise, I had no idea this room was being used currently, I am small so the lock is an irrelevance to me, in fact I don't even understand its function. I will be on my way, apologies once more".


----------



## Zatch

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just saw this photo.. I don't get it but I feel like I should get one of these cakes since there's always tons of moths here.


Looks like a happy mother's day cake, but they ****ed up and realized the letters would've gone off the cake LOL


----------



## batman can

A couple is moving in a couple houses down from us today. They seem about the same age as us which I don't like. Our one neighbour is an old lady which is ideal! I never really saw the previous owners of the house which was also ideal, lol. Oh well, not direct neighbours atleast...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

3stacks said:


> might make your spider a bit jealous though lol


Well the spider can have some cake too, spiders like cake right?



BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Using peoples names is a classic psychology thing / salesman trick. Its important not to overuse it but in conversation its definitely a good thing to drop their name every once in a while, cant quite remember why.
> 
> Compliments, maybe tricky. It probably depends who you give them to, how you deliver them, and so on. The times I have given them are either to friends, or to employees (who aren't going to be pissed off lol). I am not 100% sure though but I do suspect they carry with them (when given from a man to a woman) a definite hint of interest. Probably, because a random compliment on say jewellery is a bit unusual.


Yeah I imagine using their name makes you seem familiar and puts them at ease or something if you don't overdo it.

With compliments I sometimes get worried people will think I'm interested in them when I'm not (or more than I am,) or realise I am interested and be weirded out. The former has certainly happened before at least lol.



> Persephone: "Oh.. Sup?"
> Spider: "Oh, I do apologise, I had no idea this room was being used currently, I am small so the lock is an irrelevance to me, in fact I don't even understand its function. I will be on my way, apologies once more".


lol unfortunately we don't even have a bathroom lock. I imagine they just had some flies to attend to somewhere, or a prior engagement they'd forgotten about. Spiders are always busy with something.



Zatch said:


> Looks like a happy mother's day cake, but they ****ed up and realized the letters would've gone off the cake LOL


I'm just going to pretend they meant to make a happy moth day cake because there must be a cake for every occasion.


----------



## 3stacks

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well the spider can have some cake too, spiders like cake right?


I've assumed everything on the planet likes cake.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

3stacks said:


> I've assumed everything on the planet likes cake.


Well, they should, but there are a few people on this forum who dislike cake. :bah


----------



## 0589471

@Kevin001 we drove by this on the freeway today LOL Ohhh AZ...


----------



## 3stacks

twytarn said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've assumed everything on the planet likes cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they should, but there are a few people on this forum who dislike cake.
Click to expand...

 literally making this face right now after hearing there are people who dislike cake. Blasphemy.


----------



## scooby

I'm watching a pigeon sunbathing in the yard right in front of me, hoping the crows come back. This pigeon is brave

Edit: Oh cool, equally brave piwi bird is back.


----------



## SofaKing

Just came back from an office happy hour for a departing coworker. They're all young with their lives ahead of them. I'm neither...makes me wish I got hit by a city bus on the way home.


----------



## scooby

Well, back to sleep then. These crows ain't loyal.


Nah they aight.


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> literally making this face right now after hearing there are people who dislike cake. Blasphemy.


well! No more cakes for you @twytarn! And 3stacks you never gave me a chance to make you one. so I don't eat them but still!


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> literally making this face right now after hearing there are people who dislike cake. Blasphemy.
> 
> 
> 
> well! No more cakes for you @twytarn! And 3stacks you never gave me a chance to make you one. so I don't eat them but still!
Click to expand...

 fine, you can still make me a cake anytime.


----------



## Crisigv

Almost fell off a ladder a couple times today. Wish I fell the first time, I definitely would have broken my neck and been crushed by cookware. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> fine, you can still make me a cake anytime.


yay


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yay


Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## 0589471

I take no real credit as I did not make it, haha, it's a pretty cake though 


The Condition of Keegan said:


> Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## Zatch

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yay


Водка с котом? Только лучший. Мне нравится, товарищ!

I need more milk.


----------



## 0589471

Zatch said:


> Водка с котом? Только лучший. Мне нравится, товарищ!
> 
> I need more milk.


 with one of my favourite kinds of vodka yes. Thanks


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @Kevin001 we drove by this on the freeway today LOL Ohhh AZ...


:laugh: :squeeze


----------



## Steve French

I'm in a rare state. I've completed what I wanted to do with a good deal of time left in my day of work. I feel I should soldier on and get things done, and I'm even feeling kind of motivated to. 



Obviously now it's time to piss around for the next few hours.


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yay


A whole cake just for me? Best gift ever.


----------



## Ai

My mom keeps asking me dating advice and it's the weirdest thing... It's like, "... who exactly do you think you're talking to?" :lol


----------



## ShadowOne

I want this heat to make like a tree and get the **** out of here


----------



## Suchness

This too shall pass.


----------



## llodell88

sometimes i think about calling that guy, but he kept leaving while i was chatting his ear off, i was surprised he gave me his number, i probably lost it by now anyway. i dont think he really wants to hear my crap, and he was probably just being nice since i have no friends, feeling sorry for me i bet.


----------



## tea111red

An ad for an ice cream bar in an article about fasting/not eating...hmm.


----------



## tea111red

Speaking of ads...why did LG make a phone ad w/ some guy making these weird noises in the background (chkvhkchk chk bawchk chk tsk stk ???? :stu) and think that was something people want to hear?


----------



## harrison

Excellent - a guy I follow on Youtube has posted another couple of videos about his travels. He always stays at 5 star hotels or resorts. When he's giving you a tour of the room or hotel he likes to call out "SPORTS FANS" when he sees his reflection in a mirror. He's a GP from Singapore - slightly eccentric but I like him.


----------



## SplendidBob

I seem to have two options.

1. Living in doubt, and self loathing / guilt because of that doubt
2. Living in regret, and self loathing / guilt because of that regret

I picked 2. 1 was tearing everything to pieces.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I was hoping I could escape myself for just one ****ing day, but no, I can't escape myself. I was hoping a view of the Snowdonian mountains would inspire me to go to the French Alps, but no. I can't do life on my own. I need someone else to make me happy. Can't escape the loneliness no matter what I do now.


----------



## Zatch

One hour of sleep before work. At least it was worth it; can't usually say that when I'm so restless.

I'm whipped, dammit.


----------



## Eleonora91

I'm going out today. Anxiety is probably 9,5/10 going for 10/10. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can go to the store tomorrow morning.


----------



## Eleonora91

Kevin001 said:


> Hopefully I can go to the store tomorrow morning.


:high5


----------



## SamanthaStrange

alienbird said:


> I guess it's:
> "Yes, I don't like you."
> "I don't care about you at all anymore."
> "I have someone else to focus on that isn't you, so you served your purpose long ago."
> 
> =/


:squeeze I think we've all been there, it's an awful feeling.


----------



## alienbird

twytarn said:


> :squeeze I think we've all been there, it's an awful feeling.


It hurts. 
I don't think I can do this again.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

alienbird said:


> It hurts.
> I don't think I can do this again.


I hear you. I feel like it would be better to just remain alone than to ever risk having my heart broken again, too. 
I know it's cliché, but you will get through it. It takes time to heal. I wish I had some better advice.


----------



## Vip3r

My sister ended our text conversation with KK. What the heck does that mean?? Is she one K away from joining the KKK. :lol


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396

So weird, I was just thinking this morning about how I don't seem to blush anymore, then I realized today that if I smoke too much weed it easily comes back, but that's the only case.

So, I think its safe to say that weed will guarantee to trigger social anxiety. This is why I take it with xanax or beer, but I do have social anxiety already, it doesn't cause it, and might even help get over it like exposure therapy.


----------



## Chevy396

Oh, and I hate the way it feels when that fake xanax causes amnesia. It seems to happen so much more easily than the real stuff.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

alienbird said:


> It hurts.
> I don't think I can do this again.


If you get desperate enough you should fly over here and live with me, because were both in the same boat. lol

I'm thinking how I don't think I'll survive another christmas and new year alone and lonely. I can feel the wasted summer coming to an end, and it was the best summer we've had in SO many years, and I've spent one day of it so far on a day trip. The legendary summer of 2018 was nothing but bloody heart ache for me. They've all been the same apart from 2017 though, and thought this year I would finally have someone again to enjoy it with again. My time with her in real life, didn't last five minutes in the grand scheme of things. It was too little, too late.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

alienbird said:


> It hurts.
> I don't think I can do this again.


:squeeze

well, i think back to the fact that i gave that horrid, manipulative, selfish woman a few chances over those 3 years. I should've learned she wasn't going to be faithful much earlier on. How stupid it was of me to be so devoted, trusting, and faithful, and forgiving, but there you go. "Too bad" I had such those qualities she was unable to reciprocate, but I hope she's probably paying for this now and probably more lonely than ever.

but then you have to remember that not EVERYONE would be such a waste of time. You don't have to go through "that" again. Maybe there can be someone other then yourself who won't let that happen.  Takes time tho.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## 3stacks

^^ that's made me think of "why is gamora?!?!"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm ready to get paid again.


----------



## scintilla

_____.


----------



## Ai

Today on SAS, I learned: I don't _really_ love my boyfriend of almost three years. :lol I just _think_ I do...

Or I _pretend_ to?

Actually, I'm a little iffy on that point. Sometimes I'm stupid, sometimes I'm evil... Wish some internet dudebro would show up and grant me a _consistent_ identity to work with, for once. _Jeez_.

Good lord. :'D


----------



## Not crying

Ai said:


> Today on SAS, I learned: that I don't _really_ love my boyfriend. :lol *I just think I do... * Or I _pretend_ to? Actually, I'm a little iffy on that point. Sometimes I'm stupid, sometimes I'm evil... Wish some internet dudebro would show up and grant me a _consistent_ identity, for once. _Jeez_.
> 
> Good lord.


The bolded. It's not intentionally malicious on your part, it's just how nature made us.


----------



## Ai

Not crying said:


> The bolded. It's not intentionally malicious on your part, it's just how nature made us.


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

Thanks for clearing that up. Phew. I almost had to think about stuff on my own for a second.

Scary s*it.


----------



## Zatch

I really hope this works out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

3stacks said:


> ^^ that's made me think of "why is gamora?!?!"


lol yeah that scene was good.


----------



## CNikki

Would anyone really care if I died tomorrow? Just a curious question...not implementing anything.


----------



## Crisigv

I really don't know anything about how to make friends. Do people in their 30s even make new friends?


----------



## tehuti88

I'd rather be in no relationship than be in a bad relationship (I don't handle criticism or mockery well), I'd rather nobody be attracted to me than somebody I'm not attracted to be attracted to me (I don't handle having to reject or hurt others well), I'd rather never be loved than have someone fall out of love with me (I don't handle rejection or abandonment well), but...I still envy people who've had _somebody_ love them, at least once.

It really hurts realizing I'm not worth even that much. Not worth even a momentary love.

This is why I can't identify even with other lonely people, most of whom seem like they've had _somebody_ interested in them, at some point, even if it didn't work out or went wrong. It's like I'm not even human.


----------



## Marakunda

Whisky is really good..?? Straight shots and drink mixed with Hawaiian punch. Good times


----------



## tehuti88

I'm honestly identifying/empathizing more with the solitary frog in our basement than with other people. I'm not trying to be funny. I've spent a few nights crying to myself, wishing that he would sing more, wishing his song was for me, wishing that maybe that lonely frog would love me, literally be my frog prince, because no human ever will...?


----------



## roxslide

Just one of those nights I guess

Sigh


----------



## komorikun

Most of my student loans are with FedLoan except for this one little loan from a long time ago. So it was with ACS which became Conduent. Changed names. Recently it's been bought by Navient. I tried creating an online account a few days ago but their website was out. So I try again today but the damn thing keeps saying "our records don't match the information you provided." Ugh. I'm pretty sure I have the right social security number. The account number that came in the mail doesn't work either. You have a choice between the two.

I really don't want to have to call them. What a pain.


----------



## scooby

I really need some food, but I don't have it in me to get up out of bed.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Most of my student loans are with FedLoan except for this one little loan from a long time ago. So it was with ACS which became Conduent. Changed names. Recently it's been bought by Navient. I tried creating an online account a few days ago but their website was out. So I try again today but the damn thing keeps saying "our records don't match the information you provided." Ugh. I'm pretty sure I have the right social security number. The account number that came in the mail doesn't work either. You have a choice between the two.
> 
> I really don't want to have to call them. What a pain.


ughhh Navient is awful. Mine is through them. Best of luck you'll most likely have to call


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ughhh Navient is awful. Mine is through them. Best of luck you'll most likely have to call


I have no issues with FedLoan. Their website is pretty good.

Conduent/ACS had a crappy website but I never had any major issues with them. The reason why this loan isn't with FedLoan is because I defaulted on it a long time ago. So I guess if that happens the original lender of the loan sells it to some shadier loan company. And now Navient bought ACS/Conduent.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Obgyn app tomorrow. Yay social anxiety. I hate going out in general, now I’ve got to spread em for some doctor. Ughhh 


also, been thinking about my issues mentally/emotionally. I suck. I take my frustrations out on people around me because it was done a lot to me as a kid and is still done to me as an adult. I wish I didn’t but for some reason it feels good to do it. It feels like i have to do it or my head will explode. I hope to change and become a better person but I don’t see it happening because I’m reluctant to change myself. 

god I ****ing hate myself.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> I'd rather be in no relationship than be in a bad relationship (I don't handle criticism or mockery well), I'd rather nobody be attracted to me than somebody I'm not attracted to be attracted to me (I don't handle having to reject or hurt others well), I'd rather never be loved than have someone fall out of love with me (I don't handle rejection or abandonment well), but...I still envy people who've had _somebody_ love them, at least once.
> 
> It really hurts realizing I'm not worth even that much. Not worth even a momentary love.
> 
> This is why I can't identify even with other lonely people, most of whom seem like they've had _somebody_ interested in them, at some point, even if it didn't work out or went wrong. It's like I'm not even human.


:sigh :hug


----------



## tehuti88

* *





Looks like maybe I left that stupid ForeverAlone sub just in time. The smirky "Heheh, women have it so _easy_, don't they, guys...?" posts, and their swarms of upvotes and adoring comments, are coming faster now, and the few women who bother to speak up (which by now sure isn't many, lots of female regulars who were there when I started posting a year ago long ago fell strangely silent) keep getting downvoted even though they're not posting anything nearly as b****y, and the mods don't seem inclined to enforce the rules anymore. Not even the female mods. Too bad.

I'm just about certain one of the highly visible male mods abused his privileges to try to censor me there once, in a really sneaky manner so I hopefully wouldn't notice it (I made a non-rulebreaking comment calling out his hypocrisy when he lamented others unfairly judging us, while unfairly judging an entire group of people in the same post--my comment mysteriously "went missing," and showed up only on my page when I was logged in, but nobody else could see it), and then when I pointed this out (guess he wasn't expecting me to find it odd that I WASN'T getting downvoted, for once!) he undid it without explanation, as if in the hopes I'd think it was a bug/accident...so subtle. :roll Mine was the ONLY comment deleted on that thread, and checking the Ceddit site (which displays deleted content) showed me a mod had deleted it, not the automoderator.

I'm not afraid of outright saying all this now, since this hypocrite is now one of those in such a rulebreaking thread, _siiiiiiighing _about all the reports the thread is getting (but doing **** all about it) (and getting in a few jabs of his own). Too bad there's no way for me to warn other women away from there, though. I was initially afraid to join because of the simmering misogyny I'd seen there, but a female user encouraged me to start posting. She disappeared some months back. Right after I saw her get into a nasty argument with a male user who had started the nastiness. I bet she was banned and he wasn't.

Hypocrites.

...Gee, I wonder why almost only guys post in there?? (Like a male user HAS to create an entire thread about every now and then, just to _remind _everyone.) Must be because female FAs don't exist, yep, that's the _only _possible explanation. Getting constantly belittled and treated like **** (and sneakily censored when we speak up) can't have _anything_ to do with it, nope.


----------



## tehuti88

ANX1 said:


> :sigh :hug


Thank you for always being kind to me despite my increasing bitterness. This site looks like the only place left where I'm not overwhelmingly hated (yet). :sigh


----------



## tea111red

Tomorrow I can drink coffee, feel decent for an hour, and then go back to thinking about dying because my life is so awful. Then later I can drink more coffee, feel decent for an hr, and probably go back to thinking about dying again...or something.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Thank you for always being kind to me despite my increasing bitterness. This site looks like the only place left where I'm not overwhelmingly hated (yet). :sigh


You're welcome. 

Just venting frustrations with what you encounter in life. Many women, men do it. No one person is perfect (not even me). We are just human, make mistakes and learn from it.

In going over situations we find better ways to handle the same situations in the future.

This might help (at the end of video clip) with venting emotions -






It helped me to feel better instantly.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Tomorrow I can drink coffee, feel decent for an hour, and then go back to thinking about dying because my life is so awful. Then later I can drink more coffee, feel decent for an hr, and probably go back to thinking about dying again...or something.


Sounds like a sugar, or caffeine high if about 1-2 hours.

Usually food allergies show up about 2 hours after eating.


----------



## tea111red

....


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> ....


Oh, Maxes code (Morse code). Now what is she saying. :sus


----------



## scooby

I don't feel like being


----------



## Ekardy

Thinking I should become a nomad


----------



## SofaKing

Ekardy said:


> Thinking I should become a nomad


I'm considering this...are you looking roam or just move away from core population centers?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's so weird when you stop existing to someone. I feel like that entire "friendship" took place in my imagination.


----------



## llodell88

i dont know what to do anymore when i have no hobbies and i'm unable to work.

And someone is walking around with a hirelevel shirt outside and i think that's because of me because of the l's and v's, i never know anymore. there was a nice girl walking outside with that shirt on too that said hi to me so who knows.


----------



## scooby

It's probably time to go now.


----------



## Ekardy

SofaKing said:


> I'm considering this...are you looking roam or just move away from core population centers?


If I can move to a remote island and live off the land, I would be happy. I don't mind overly populated areas but I guess I'm feeling like just giving up on trying to fit social standards, grab a backpack, and say F it. :stu


----------



## SofaKing

Ekardy said:


> If I can move to a remote island and live off the land, I would be happy. I don't mind overly populated areas but I guess I'm feeling like just giving up on trying to fit social standards, grab a backpack, and say F it. :stu


Same...I'm researching full time RV living versus a homestead option on beautiful acreage. I'm also considering expat locations too.


----------



## CNikki

Had a phone interview just a little while ago. Went a bit smoothly, even though I was a bit hesitant. But it seemed like there was good rapport. Going to see by early next week as to whether if my application will go forward. I hope so since it'll be a step towards where I am wanting to go.


----------



## Ekardy

SofaKing said:


> Same...I'm researching full time RV living versus a homestead option on beautiful acreage. I'm also considering expat locations too.


I'm too claustrophobic for RV living. If I decide to settle down somewhere my ideal would be living in a city but in a house on enough acreage to give privacy, that's what my parents have. Like best of both worlds. That or remote island where I find pirates treasure lol but for now I'm stuck here.
I've lived in a few expat locations before. I get claustrophobic staying in one spot for too long. Unless there's a s/o or work I'm contracted to, there's no reason for me to stay.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A couple people at work told me they don't like thick drinks cause I was buying one and they noticed it was thick. They said they taste nasty. But they taste really good when they're thick. It's like a smoothie with the texture.


----------



## zonebox

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrggggggggg!

Need more be said? 

I'm going to intoxicate myself with yeast piss later on tonight, I need a break from the mundane.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Don’t


----------



## Chevy396

I bet homophobia comes from evolution, because it would have been such a huge waste of energy if you were fighting to stay alive and spread your seed.


----------



## Zatch

Have to be brave. It's not an easy situation. Take a deep breath and plan.


----------



## SofaKing

Ekardy said:


> Unless there's a s/o or work I'm contracted to, there's no reason for me to stay.


Ah yes...part of my struggle as well. I wonder how much longer I could tolerate my work environment if I had someone with me as well. And I do worry that even if I get to a place of beauty that I'm after, that I will become very restless if it remains being just me. Currently, I live in the heart of a big city and could remain if I had someone to share it with. Otherwise, the call of nature brings me more peace than the bustle of the city. I'd consider a nearby rural option as long as it's still very natural and beautiful, but most of those areas within reach of larger cities are also quite expensive.

One of these days, I may have to just take a chance and see what happens...as it is, I'm not in a good mental place and need to do something to break out of the rut I've put myself in.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

twytarn said:


> It's so weird when you stop existing to someone. .


Yeah. I can't see how I can ever recover from it. I still feel shocked by what happened. It's changed my life forever. It's changed me, took something from me that I don't think I'll ever get back.


----------



## tehuti88

twytarn said:


> It's so weird when you stop existing to someone. I feel like that entire "friendship" took place in my imagination.


 Has happened to me more times than I care to count. -_- Especially when the other person meant so much to you, and then you realize you apparently meant nothing to them, I don't understand. It hurts so much.

It's the main reason it's nearly impossible for me to believe in anyone's friendship or interest in me anymore. Lots of people told me they were my friend in the past, and I got really close to them, only for them to completely wipe me from their minds at the drop of a hat. I think, why should anyone else be different.


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> Yeah. I can't see how I can ever recover from it. I still feel shocked by what happened. It's changed my life forever. It's changed me, took something from me that I don't think I'll ever get back.


If you get all your worth from someone else loving you then it is bound to hurt like this, but it will change over time and you will find you have become stronger/more mature from it.


----------



## llodell88

i hope you're ok. sorry if i embarrassed you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I started watching random parts of this after I watched Shane's Jeffree Star documentary, and get lots of asmr feels especially from the makeup bits.

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bhiiFwUdU8#t=14m


----------



## scintilla

I wanted to watch a movie before bed but then I got distracted watching a ton of bloopers from The Office on youtube. My face hurts from laughing :b


----------



## riverbird

SofaKing said:


> Same...I'm researching full time RV living versus a homestead option on beautiful acreage. I'm also considering expat locations too.


I want to do full time RV living! I also have dreams of homesteading and building a tiny house or Earthship too though. Both would be amazing.


----------



## SofaKing

Both options are very popular these days. Tons of YouTube on it. Overwhelming really for someone like me who has analysis paralysis issues.

I want someone to make the decision for me!


riverbird said:


> I want to do full time RV living! I also have dreams of homesteading and building a tiny house or Earthship too though. Both would be amazing.


----------



## riverbird

SofaKing said:


> Both options are very popular these days. Tons of YouTube on it. Overwhelming really for someone like me who has analysis paralysis issues.
> 
> I want someone to make the decision for me!


Yeah. I watch videos about both. I love watching RV tour videos. Same here, I am terrible at making decisions! Especially with big things like that.


----------



## Chris S W

Was going to play fallout 4 on survival mode tonight, but am tired so may leave it for tomorrow. I've been working and studying constantly recently, I would like more time to do what I want to do. Preferably all the time, but the work problem isn't going away.


----------



## caelle

I'm thankin about a cute boy who probably has a gf cause he's too cute to not have one. I hate myself.


----------



## roxslide

Were there always this many big name actors named Chris in Hollywood?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

If I find a cool music track that I want to see with an amv or film music video, I just find an amv with a song that has a somewhat similar tempo and then mute the amv while watching it and listening to the other music.

#lifehacks


----------



## Persephone The Dread

roxslide said:


> Were there always this many big name actors named Chris in Hollywood?


lol reminds me of this:


----------



## tea111red

This coffee doesn't taste "sweet and fruity." It just tastes more like the smell of burnt wood chips or something. It's very smokey.


----------



## roxslide

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol reminds me of this:


Yeah I keep seeing jokes/memes about that and also just saw an article on the Star Trek movies talking about Chris Hemsworth (who plays a small role in them.. I think. I only watched the first movie so far) and Chris Pine.

I'm still dead about Tom Holland immediately having an answer for Marry **** Kill (Chris edition)


----------



## roxslide

HMMMMM....

Marry **** Kill 

(Chris edition)

Marry Chris Pratt, **** Chris Evans, Kill Hemsworth I guess?

(Tom edition)

Marry Tom Holland, **** Tom Hardy, Kill Tom Hiddleston?? (Oh **** now I have a huge target on my back. He'd definitely come back ok? Like the last 2-3 times)

Can I think of any other editions?


----------



## 0589471

:squeeze and it shall stay that way! 


tehuti88 said:


> Thank you for always being kind to me despite my increasing bitterness. This site looks like the only place left where I'm not overwhelmingly hated (yet). :sigh


----------



## tea111red

Imagining myself becoming a truck driver. :haha


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Most of my student loans are with FedLoan except for this one little loan from a long time ago. So it was with ACS which became Conduent. Changed names. Recently it's been bought by Navient. I tried creating an online account a few days ago but their website was out. So I try again today but the damn thing keeps saying "our records don't match the information you provided." Ugh. I'm pretty sure I have the right social security number. The account number that came in the mail doesn't work either. You have a choice between the two.
> 
> I really don't want to have to call them. What a pain.


Okay, I called after work. Had to call immediately after I got home since their hours were just about over. The machine that talks to you before you get a human on the line is weird. Every time you answer a question, you hear this fake typing noise. WTF.

Got a lady with a thick accent but she got it to work. Wasn't put on hold or anything. So I can pay my stupid loan. Happy happy joy joy.

Wonder if everyone from ACS/Conduent had the same issues.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

roxslide said:


> Yeah I keep seeing jokes/memes about that and also just saw an article on the Star Trek movies talking about Chris Hemsworth (who plays a small role in them.. I think. I only watched the first movie so far) and Chris Pine.
> 
> I'm still dead about Tom Holland immediately having an answer for Marry **** Kill (Chris edition)


Ah I don't remember him from the first two reboot films, haven't seen the last one though.

LOL. I like how Chris Hemsworth and Chris Prat have almost identical expressions there as well.



roxslide said:


> HMMMMM....
> 
> Marry **** Kill
> 
> (Chris edition)
> 
> Marry Chris Pratt, **** Chris Evans, Kill Hemsworth I guess?


heh I thought the same.



> (Tom edition)
> 
> Marry Tom Holland, **** Tom Hardy, Kill Tom Hiddleston?? (Oh **** now I have a huge target on my back. He'd definitely come back ok? Like the last 2-3 times)
> 
> Can I think of any other editions?


Well I'd marry Loki, but as actors I'd probably marry Tom Holland, **** Tom Hiddleston (with long black hair ideally,) and kill Tom Hardy.


----------



## alienbird

I messed up.


----------



## tea111red

Eh, maybe this coffee reminds me more of a deli.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I see that incel thread about jaw's got deleted? probably for the best, not even sure what the hell it was doing s&c anyway, its not a society and culture issue its like one person's jaded view of relationships and the opposite sex. honestly I just shake my head at some of that crap that incels come out with. its like their brains are open sewers just collecting all the debris and crap from the internet about women and forming a conclusion on women based on that. some of them don't even TALK to women.. ever! its like they just conclude they are an alien species and talk about them like they are a science experiment to be measured and tested. so much wrong, that I just read it and think they've fallen so deep down a rabbithole that it makes explaining reality to them so difficult, you dunno where the hell to start lol.

I feel like there should be an anti incel movement for men who actually respect the opposite gender and are involuntarily celibate but like aren't entitled and know its their responsibility to do something about it. incels are basically are a black mark against any man who is a decent human being towards women but happen to lack confidence.


----------



## scintilla

Sometimes I get super excited and I want to tell you ALL the things. Even the stupid benign stuff that doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. It's because I want to share everything with you...

But then I realize what I'm doing and decide that I need to withdraw for a while, so as not to overcrowd you. It's hard though, trying not to. With you everything comes so naturally. With you it always feels right.


----------



## Eleonora91

I'm going out again tonight. I'm going to have pizza, which is good. Last time I went out it was ok, not amazing but I'd still say fairly good. Yesterday morning went fine as well. My cousin is coming over and we're going to do our make up together and exchange presents as well.

It's crazy how many experiences I've been prevented from enjoying during the last few months because of my anticipatory anxiety and my discomfort when I'm outside. I want that to change - or maybe, I want to change that?



scintilla said:


> I wanted to watch a movie before bed but then I got distracted watching a ton of bloopers from The Office on youtube. My face hurts from laughing :b


Started watching the US version yesterday. It's definitely funny, but, unpopular opinion, I prefer the actors in the UK series.


----------



## scintilla

Eleonora91 said:


> Started watching the US version yesterday. It's definitely funny, but, unpopular opinion, I prefer the actors in the UK series.


So from what I've found, most people that watch the UK series first, tend to prefer it more than the US version. I'm the opposite, but I also started the out watching the US version first.

P.s. Hope you have a nice time tonight. Try to enjoy it!


----------



## Eleonora91

scintilla said:


> So from what I've found, most people that watch the UK series first, tend to prefer it more than the US version. I'm the opposite, but I also started the out watching the US version first.
> 
> P.s. Hope you have a nice time tonight. Try to enjoy it!


Don't get me wrong, the US series cracks me up as well but it's undeniable that the american and british humors are different. I'm a big fan of Family Guy for example.

I'll try! Have a nice day as well!


----------



## Cascades

Eleonora91 said:


> Started watching the US version yesterday. It's definitely funny, but, unpopular opinion, I prefer the actors in the UK series.


I have to join in this little convo about the office for a sec. The US version is my favourite show ever, I practically keep a 24/7 stream on in the house. I tried watching the UK version but I swear I can't keep up with the conversation because I can't understand their accent even though I love a UK accent :lol


----------



## Eleonora91

Cascades said:


> I have to join in this little convo about the office for a sec. The US version is my favourite show ever, I practically keep a 24/7 stream on in the house. I tried watching the UK version but I swear I can't keep up with the conversation because I can't understand their accent even though I love a UK accent :lol


I'm not even a native English speaker so... the struggle...


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

**** me, I was so happy this time last year. :frown2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cascades said:


> I have to join in this little convo about the office for a sec. The US version is my favourite show ever, I practically keep a 24/7 stream on in the house. I tried watching the UK version but I swear I can't keep up with the conversation because I can't understand their accent even though I love a UK accent :lol


Really? That's interesting to me. I haven't actually seen it just some YouTube clips so may be missing specific characters, but I don't think anyone on that show even has one of the more obscure British accents. I guess I like overestimate the intelligibility of accents here because I live in the UK lol.


----------



## Chevy396

I've found that the people who seem outwardly to be nice are usually acting and the biggest jerks of all when you get to know them.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Feels like a long day but its going by fast if that makes any sense.


----------



## roxslide

Planning a me day tomorrow !! Long hike (9mi) and then going to a reptile zoo so excite

Also I have watched both versions of the office and I like both. I think they had different vibes/intentions. The difference between US and UK humor maybe. I like Ricky Gervais a lot (I know some people hate him). I do prefer the US version though simply because it's longer so I had more time to get more attached to the characters and there was more material for me to enjoy.


----------



## llodell88

if anyone was on my side and tried to protect me, and i stupidly revealed something about them that i shouldn't have, i'm scared i might have said something i shouldn't have about them. i don't want to get anyone in trouble that doesn't deserve it, and i know i talked about a lot of people on here and a lot of that is private, i just didn't expect it to get around. i know a lot of things happened that i don't know about and a lot of people around here know stuff, and i don't want to call out any names. don't ever let anyone ever allow you to feel about things you can't control. i guess i had one person in my mind that popped into my head, but i know there could be lots, so if i'm not thinking of you, i'm sorry too.


----------



## Eleonora91

Bad idea. Yeah. Whatever


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

roxslide said:


> Planning a me day tomorrow !! Long hike (9mi) and then going to a reptile zoo so excite
> 
> Also I have watched both versions of the office and I like both. I think they had different vibes/intentions. The difference between US and UK humor maybe. I like Ricky Gervais a lot (I know some people hate him). I do prefer the US version though simply because it's longer so I had more time to get more attached to the characters and there was more material for me to enjoy.


I'd love to join you on the hike and reptile zoo visit.


----------



## firestar

My phone keeps buzzing with flash flood warnings. It's not even raining.


----------



## Chevy396

firestar said:


> My phone keeps buzzing with flash flood warnings. It's not even raining.


That's when flash floods happen.


----------



## 0589471

unemployment simulator said:


> I see that incel thread about jaw's got deleted? probably for the best, not even sure what the hell it was doing s&c anyway, its not a society and culture issue its like one person's jaded view of relationships and the opposite sex. honestly I just shake my head at some of that crap that incels come out with. its like their brains are open sewers just collecting all the debris and crap from the internet about women and forming a conclusion on women based on that. some of them don't even TALK to women.. ever! its like they just conclude they are an alien species and talk about them like they are a science experiment to be measured and tested. so much wrong, that I just read it and think they've fallen so deep down a rabbithole that it makes explaining reality to them so difficult, you dunno where the hell to start lol.
> 
> I feel like there should be an anti incel movement for men who actually respect the opposite gender and are involuntarily celibate but like aren't entitled and know its their responsibility to do something about it. incels are basically are a black mark against any man who is a decent human being towards women but happen to lack confidence.


Thank you. I'm really hoping more people will be vocal about this. You're not the first I've heard this from but I appreciate it. I'm trying to push for that kind of improvement for SAS. It would be nice to see less of it overall, though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I notice there's this one guy that's a regular at my store and I never see him buy anything. It looks like he's just walking around. Haha. Maybe he does buy stuff and he just so happens to be going by with nothing.


----------



## komorikun

Some of those loud train noises coming from the rail yard sound like massive car crashes. It's unnerving. I get startled sometimes when it happens at like 2am.


----------



## Ekardy

I'm thinking I'm in over my head trying to create this app on the side. :afr


----------



## YamchasRevenge

Ekardy said:


> I'm thinking I'm in over my head trying to create this app on the side.


 Won't know if you don't try!


----------



## Ekardy

YamchasRevenge said:


> Won't know if you don't try!


I know, you're right... just have to keep motivated!


----------



## Ai

CNikki said:


> Would anyone really care if I died tomorrow? Just a curious question...not implementing anything.


I think you'd be surprised.



CNikki said:


> Had a phone interview just a little while ago. Went a bit smoothly, even though I was a bit hesitant. But it seemed like there was good rapport. Going to see by early next week as to whether if my application will go forward. I hope so since it'll be a step towards where I am wanting to go.


Good luck!



caelle said:


> I'm thankin about a cute boy who probably has a gf cause he's too cute to not have one. I hate myself.


Not necessarily. No way to tell for sure unless you reach out.


----------



## harrison

Seeing Circular Quay in Sydney on the TV makes me miss it - I used to love walking around there. Such a beautiful part of the city.


----------



## zonebox

I have an amazing sister in law, she is one of those few great people in the world, that just go out of their way to help others out. We are incredibly fortunate to have her in our lives, I really need to repay her for all of the kindness she has shown us all.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ugh, I lost the house keys. I need to find them ASAP.


----------



## harrison

zonebox said:


> I have an amazing sister in law, she is one of those few great people in the world, that just go out of their way to help others out. We are incredibly fortunate to have her in our lives, I really need to repay her for all of the kindness she has shown us all.


Jee, that's fantastic mate. You really _are_ lucky to have someone like that in your life - they're few and far between.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Ugh, I lost the house keys. I need to find them ASAP.


That sucks, I hope you find them. I have accidentally locked mine inside my house twice, and had to crawl through a window. :doh


----------



## Cascades

Persephone The Dread said:


> Really? That's interesting to me. I haven't actually seen it just some YouTube clips so may be missing specific characters, but I don't think anyone on that show even has one of the more obscure British accents. I guess I like overestimate the intelligibility of accents here because I live in the UK lol.


I just watched a few clips on YT myself. Sometimes Ricky talks quickly and I couldn't understand the joke but it wasn't that bad actually. I really wanted to get into it but I just cant


----------



## Chevy396

Ekardy said:


> I'm thinking I'm in over my head trying to create this app on the side. :afr


What kind of app are you making? Let me know if you want any help.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't stand it when people are stoked. If they could just be excited instead of stoked I'd be able to deal with it so much better.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> That sucks, I hope you find them. I have accidentally locked mine inside my house twice, and had to crawl through a window. :doh


I might need to learn to lockpick to get back in. Or just get another set of keys. And yea. If there's no better way to get in, a window is the best bet.

I found them on the table. I usually do a pretty good job at keeping up with them. I either leave them in my purse or my work jacket. But I take them out of my jacket if I'm not working the next day and put them in my purse if I'm going somewhere when I'm off work.


----------



## Ekardy

SolutionX said:


> What kind of app are you making? Let me know if you want any help.


An iOS game app. Something I've been messing around with whenever I have time. Thanks for the offer, I'll keep it in mind!


----------



## Chevy396

Ekardy said:


> An iOS game app. Something I've been messing around with whenever I have time. Thanks for the offer, I'll keep it in mind!


Well, have fun! I don't have a lot of experience with Objective-C, but I have used it before. I usually use C#.


----------



## roxslide

What constitutes a 'squishy' exactly? I mean, obviously it has to be squishy but it seems to cover a variety of different objects but certain items aren't squishies even though they are kind of squishy. Like aren't dog toys basically squishies?


----------



## unemployment simulator

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Thank you. I'm really hoping more people will be vocal about this. You're not the first I've heard this from but I appreciate it. I'm trying to push for that kind of improvement for SAS. It would be nice to see less of it overall, though.


It would be good. It would send a positive signal out. I am all for freedom of speech but a lot of incel stuff borders on hate speech and some of it advocates violence which should not be tolerated.


----------



## SplendidBob

unemployment simulator said:


> I see that incel thread about jaw's got deleted? probably for the best, not even sure what the hell it was doing s&c anyway, its not a society and culture issue its like one person's jaded view of relationships and the opposite sex. honestly I just shake my head at some of that crap that incels come out with. its like their brains are open sewers just collecting all the debris and crap from the internet about women and forming a conclusion on women based on that. some of them don't even TALK to women.. ever! its like they just conclude they are an alien species and talk about them like they are a science experiment to be measured and tested. so much wrong, that I just read it and think they've fallen so deep down a rabbithole that it makes explaining reality to them so difficult, you dunno where the hell to start lol.
> 
> I feel like there should be an anti incel movement for men who actually respect the opposite gender and are involuntarily celibate but like aren't entitled and know its their responsibility to do something about it. incels are basically are a black mark against any man who is a decent human being towards women but happen to lack confidence.





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Thank you. I'm really hoping more people will be vocal about this. You're not the first I've heard this from but I appreciate it. I'm trying to push for that kind of improvement for SAS. It would be nice to see less of it overall, though.





unemployment simulator said:


> It would be good. It would send a positive signal out. I am all for freedom of speech but a lot of incel stuff borders on hate speech and some of it advocates violence which should not be tolerated.


Agreed on all of this.


----------



## Kevin001

Will try to walk to church, hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

unemployment simulator said:


> I see that incel thread about jaw's got deleted? probably for the best, not even sure what the hell it was doing s&c anyway, its not a society and culture issue its like one person's jaded view of relationships and the opposite sex. honestly I just shake my head at some of that crap that incels come out with. its like their brains are open sewers just collecting all the debris and crap from the internet about women and forming a conclusion on women based on that. some of them don't even TALK to women.. ever! its like they just conclude they are an alien species and talk about them like they are a science experiment to be measured and tested. so much wrong, that I just read it and think they've fallen so deep down a rabbithole that it makes explaining reality to them so difficult, you dunno where the hell to start lol.
> 
> I feel like there should be an anti incel movement for men who actually respect the opposite gender and are involuntarily celibate but like aren't entitled and know its their responsibility to do something about it. incels are basically are a black mark against any man who is a decent human being towards women but happen to lack confidence.


The problem I have with incels is that they usually end up misogynistic but I don't want to see them banned from places purely for self ID-ing that way, and I think it's important to consider these guys and the problems they are dealing with.

It's hard to say for sure as an outsider, but as an outsider it seems Japan has a much healthier way of viewing and addressing similar problems. (and they have a long way to go, but that just highlights how bad we are.)

Western countries are kind of obsessed with a form of extreme masculinity and obtaining it, especially in these groups where you have men who are not feeling validated. The fixation is there even when they are not trying. Where as guys in Japan will passively drop out of society instead. In the West I don't think doing this gets you attention but in Japan there's a lot of discussion about this topic and NEETs and 'hikikomori' and 'herbivore guys' often shaming from women of course 'we want strong guys' but still a discussion is happening.

Over here you have groups like Mgtow which, while some people are doing their own thing, is full of people who are focussing on female psychology and sexuality (lots of problems with this focus and the conclusions but won't go off on that tangent here,) and are really just red pill (the subreddit,) in disguise. They are also more culty.

You'll notice Western media avoids talking about our own issues by deflecting onto stuff like 'incel violence/misogyny' and 'look at these people who never leave the house in Japan' ignoring all our own hermits who do not attract social attention and evade those BS government employment statistics that don't reflect the real unemployment rates.

I think guys in Japan despite it being far from perfect do a better job shirking gender roles and letting people know that there is too much pressure put on them. I expect the government there will double down on them though.

Over here all these groups sort of get tied together and most of.these guys do the governments work for them in trying to enforce certain traits and worship of those traits.

We don't need men telling incels to **** off and complaining about the effect they have on women. They already think society is gynocentric and when it comes to some things, they are right.

What we really need is a discussion on male roles and expectations. But I do not expect this to ever happen in The West. Or for there to be much change because you can **** around with female roles and expectations but people consider it very dangerous to the tribe to **** around with male ones.

because you all suck.


----------



## 0589471

Persephone The Dread said:


> The problem I have with incels is that they usually end up misogynistic but I don't want to see them banned from places purely for self ID-ing that way, and I think it's important to consider these guys and the problems they are dealing with.


My concern isn't in going after the people who identify as such. My concern is toward threads being posted by the _malicious_ types that exhibit extreme anger, hatred and outright vitriol toward females as a whole and refuse to identify females as fellow human beings. Women aren't a one size fits all category (despite their stance they only have one type & generalization they are all the same), not a stereotype, and not the cause for every single misfortune an anxious man experiences. I think it's unfortunate that even has to be said.

There is a deeper root issue that must be addressed I agree, as there is certainly a reason this has manifested. I'm not denying that. However it doesn't excuse or justify malicious retaliation. It causes unnecessary tension and conflicts within the forum as well. Bigotry of _any_ kind, toward any sexual identity, should not be a reoccurring theme here.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> We don't need men telling incels to **** off and complaining about the effect they have on women. They already think society is gynocentric and when it comes to some things, they are right.


This may be a definition problem. I feel like you are talking literally about involuntarily celibate males. The term "incel" doesn't mean that any more really, because of the types of people who self identify as such (and their behaviour has altered the definition beyond simply involuntarily celibate). "Incel" actually means, narcissistic involuntarily celibate, or self deceptive involuntarily celibate, or super extreme red piller, or something along those lines. And yeh, **** them, tbh, because they are toxic to other young men.

But here we aren't even talking about banning incels, we are talking about removing threads that are just lumping together all women and saying "women all like massive jaws" or "women only like muscular men". W.r.t. SAS it seems straightforward enough these threads are pretty ****ty towards women, and also unimaginably stupid (not that we remove stuff simply because its stupid, or most of the posts would be removed, but you get the idea)..


----------



## 0589471

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> But here we aren't even talking about banning incels, we are talking about removing threads that are just lumping together all women and saying "women all like massive jaws" or "women only like muscular men". W.r.t. SAS it seems straightforward enough these threads are pretty ****ty towards women, and also unimaginably stupid (not that we remove stuff simply because its stupid, or most of the posts would be removed, but you get the idea)..


Exactly.


----------



## zonebox

The older I get, the less I understand the world around me. I miss when everything was much more simple, when I thought I had a grasp on things, now I am constantly baffled by everything. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around? I can't even age properly, wtf?? I find myself constantly questioning everything, and while that sounds nice in writing, it isn't nice at all. It takes an enormous amount of time, until I finally get it through my head, that what I have spent hours thinking about is irrelevant and I move on. Nothing is gained by it, because ultimately there is no proper answer I can be satisfied with.

I don't even post here as often as I used to, because of uncertainty, everything I write I see as flawed, I see faults in my thinking, then I delete a large portion of my post, restart it, and see more faults. After that,I start to question if I should post what I am writing at all, because really it is irrelevant and usually delete the post. For every post I make on this site, there are around three others that I deleted before submitting them, and it is not unusual for me to delete posts no one responds to, because at some point I see faults in them.






I really need to just stop over thinking things.


----------



## mt moyt

i feel like going on a cruise by myself. i really like cruises. like long distance trains, i like the idea of sleeping (comfortably) in a large moving vehicle. Something calming about how I know theres people out there doing things and going about their business. i wonder how much a 3 night cruise would cost. preferably a gambling one too


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I wish she could feel and truly know how depressed and lonely I am now. Then she would come back and cure my pain. I don't want to and can't spend much longer feeling this bad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> This may be a definition problem. I feel like you are talking literally about involuntarily celibate males. The term "incel" doesn't mean that any more really, because of the types of people who self identify as such (and their behaviour has altered the definition beyond simply involuntarily celibate). "Incel" actually means, narcissistic involuntarily celibate, or self deceptive involuntarily celibate, or super extreme red piller, or something along those lines. And yeh, **** them, tbh, because they are toxic to other young men.
> 
> But here we aren't even talking about banning incels, we are talking about removing threads that are just lumping together all women and saying "women all like massive jaws" or "women only like muscular men". W.r.t. SAS it seems straightforward enough these threads are pretty ****ty towards women, and also unimaginably stupid (not that we remove stuff simply because its stupid, or most of the posts would be removed, but you get the idea)..


Well this is an anxiety forum, so it's unfortunate that this forum should have to host the general discussion topic but of course there's a lot of overlap between people who struggle with anxiety and the kinds of people drawn to that label (and other labels that are conflated with that label.) Also people who are attracted to this forum to troll it because they know certain topics get a lot of attention.

I do think there needs to be a place that challenges these beliefs somewhere and discusses the societal issues that has led to this, because in general there is not and not a whole lot of discussion happening but perhaps certain subreddits are sort of trying and a better venue than this forum though yeah.

Outside of this forum though:

Labels are kind of a mixed bag on the one hand they give you an easy way to find other people similar to you, but on the other hand as soon as you create a group for a particular issue or set of issues you give people an easy target to dismiss them by focusing on the lowest common denominator. And groups tend to be represented that way because the people who care the most and are most vocal, are also the most pissed off. I'm not going to dismiss everything someone is saying just because they ID as an incel though.

Also I'm aware that incels and radfems, and countless other groups, are symptoms of how ****ed up our society is. And how few options people who are unwilling or unable to integrate have in life to achieve some kind of fulfillment because they have no healthy alternative.. So I'm not really interested in general suppression.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I guess I'll just work in the seafood department at my grocery store cause I was told I could still work at my current job and get 15 hours at the other one. I'd have to order food, though. That doesn't sound fun for my SA at all. :/


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I can't make threads. Please let me know if you can.


----------



## Vip3r

First I get bit by a freaky looking spider while mowing. Then my neighbor complains that my tree is slightly over her yard (maybe like an inch, lol). :roll She said it was in her airspace. :um What is it going to get in her way when she rides her broom around. I can't wait till I move.


----------



## Chevy396

There were bottles of The Living Dead wine at the liquor store. Interesting. I suppose because it's like drinking blood?


----------



## tehuti88

Why did the USPS deliver my Amazon package on a Sunday...? :| It's not even the holiday season. I've been checking my tracking the past few days and snickering at the estimated Sunday delivery date, but...there it was, this morning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Why did the USPS deliver my Amazon package on a Sunday...? :| It's not even the holiday season. I've been checking my tracking the past few days and snickering at the estimated Sunday delivery date, but...there it was, this morning.


https://www.geekwire.com/2014/amazon-getting-packages-sunday-via-u-s-postal-service/



> In many parts of the country, products ordered from Amazon now arrive at your home seven days a week, year-round.


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> First I get bit by a freaky looking spider while mowing. Then my neighbor complains that my tree is slightly over her yard (maybe like an inch, lol). :roll She said it was in her airspace. :um What is it going to get in her way when she rides her broom around. I can't wait till I move.


 but of course, those brooms have shoddy handling so even a little inch makes a world of difference.

I know the feels with picky neighbours/complainers. We recently got a ton of rain so a bunch of fresh green weeds have sprung up in our yard. I'm waiting to hear about it. :afr I am going to take care of it but trying to find a good time of day where I won't burst into flames to do it. In the meantime the old ladies can wait lol


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> but of course, those brooms have shoddy handling so even a little inch makes a world of difference.
> 
> I know the feels with picky neighbours/complainers. We recently got a ton of rain so a bunch of fresh green weeds have sprung up in our yard. I'm waiting to hear about it. :afr I am going to take care of it but trying to find a good time of day where I won't burst into flames to do it. In the meantime the old ladies can wait lol


Lol! :lol

Yeah, I knew as soon as I seen her outside today she was going to complain about something. I agree, they can wait. My neighbors dogs, pigs and wild animals end up in my yard all the time, and I never complain. But if my yard is slightly unkept I hear about it. :mum


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> Lol!
> 
> Yeah, I knew as soon as I seen her outside today she was going to complain about something. I agree, they can wait. My neighbors dogs, pigs and wild animals end up in my yard all the time, and I never complain. But if my yard is slightly unkept I hear about it. :mum


Haha it's times like those you do the whole avert your eyes, head down, pretend you never saw her and RUN to your house. At least that's what I do. My neighbours must think I'm insane lol

It's easy for them to say too, a lot of these old ladies have money and always hire guys to keep their yards and homes in pristine state. I have to do it all myself and I am no landscaper or builder  I do what I can but lol I just wish rust bucket clunker and overalls behind my house lived in plain sight of her so she'd leave us alone. (only because those people are terrible racists otherwise I wouldn't condone her harassing anybody normally lol)

I'm sorry you got bit by a strange spider =/ those things are active today!


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha it's times like those you do the whole avert your eyes, head down, pretend you never saw her and RUN to your house. At least that's what I do. My neighbours must think I'm insane lol
> 
> It's easy for them to say too, a lot of these old ladies have money and always hire guys to keep their yards and homes in pristine state. I have to do it all myself and I am no landscaper or builder  I do what I can but lol I just wish rust bucket clunker and overalls behind my house lived in plain sight of her so she'd leave us alone. (only because those people are terrible racists otherwise I wouldn't condone her harassing anybody normally lol)
> 
> I'm sorry you got bit by a strange spider =/ those things are active today!


Haha, I am the same. I have avoided her for months at times. I had to mow today though it was getting really high so she caught me out there. :cry

Ain't that the truth, I wish I could hire somebody to keep everything in pristine shape. Haha, yeah then could you sit back and watch cranky old lady and racist overalls people go at it. :lol

Thanks, I guess it wasn't as vicious as it looked. The sting didn't last long.


----------



## firestar

Cat sleeping on my legs is so comforting. I wish he'd do it more often, but it probably makes him feel too warm most of the time.


----------



## ShadowOne

I'm so tired of the summer weather :/. And next week is all the same


----------



## roxslide

roxslide said:


> Planning a me day tomorrow !! Long hike (9mi) and then going to a reptile zoo so excite


Fun day but woooow I over did it. I wound up hiking approx 13 and a half miles instead of the 9 I intended. I am used to hiking but usually stick to 6-8 mi. Owie. My legs. My phone actually says I walked 16 mi today.

So many berries on the trail!! I found:
-thimbleberries (my fav)
-huckleberries
-black raspberries 
-blueberries
-wild strawberries 
-watermelon berries!! I finally found some.
-oregon grapes but they were kind of dried out (let's call them oregon raisins heh)
-i saw salal bushes but no berries, that's ok I don't really like them

I also found a black berry that looked edible but obviously I didn't eat it since I couldn't ID looked like a wild black currant though (will double check since I took a picture)

Also saw a lot of cute danger noodles!! Very good day overall.


----------



## Chevy396

I feel very solemn walking down this old highway at night.


----------



## CNikki

Feeling really dead inside. No other way to explain it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Vip3r said:


> Then my neighbor complains that my tree is slightly over her yard (maybe like an inch, lol). :roll She said it was in her airspace. :um What is it going to get in her way when she rides her broom around. I can't wait till I move.





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> but of course, those brooms have shoddy handling so even a little inch makes a world of difference.


 :lol

I needed to laugh and this made it happen.


----------



## Chevy396

I honestly don't think anyone here in the mountains give a **** what you do as long as you stay off their property.


----------



## komorikun

Bubbly people weird me out. I just don't understand how they can be so happy and super friendly. Met a couple of bubbly people today. 

Is it hormonal or something? Sometimes my sister gets into these bubbly moods and I just can't stand talking to her when she gets like that. I get all annoyed and ask where is my real sister? I don't know how she gets all overly bubbly like that one week and then a week later be suicidal.


----------



## Chevy396

Way, way too high on accident, but it's better than feeling sad.


----------



## girlyone1

Thinking about how it's crazy that even in support groups there are bullies.

Also thinking about how much I hate that I'm a loser and I hope I don't continue obsess over it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Bubbly people weird me out. I just don't understand how they can be so happy and super friendly. Met a couple of bubbly people today.
> 
> Is it hormonal or something? Sometimes my sister gets into these bubbly moods and I just can't stand talking to her when she gets like that. I get all annoyed and ask where is my real sister? I don't know how she gets all overly bubbly like that one week and then a week later be suicidal.


 Generally, I can deal with most types as long as it's consistent. I can't deal with people who are bubbly one day and evil the next or people who seen perfectly fine but will snap on you on a dime. I'd rather someone be consistently grouchy than bubbly one minute and super grouchy the next.


----------



## girlyone1

WillYouStopDave said:


> Generally, I can deal with most types as long as it's consistent. I can't deal with people who are bubbly one day and evil the next or people who seen perfectly fine but will snap on you on a dime. I'd rather someone be consistently grouchy than bubbly one minute and super grouchy the next.


I hate managers and supervisors that are like that.


----------



## roxslide

Uh oh wtffff sometimes I park around the corner of my neighborhood because I get too nervous to come home just yet (anxiety problems lol) but I guess the people across the street don't like it even though I am not even close to their house??? I park in this corner that is by what seems like a perpetually empty house. The guy was taking his trash out and walked all the way to my car (it's way out of his way, there's no way it wasn't because of me) like he was going to confront me and then seemed to chicken out or something.

A million possibilities running through my head. Anyway whatever I won't park there again I guess


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Generally, I can deal with most types as long as it's consistent. I can't deal with people who are bubbly one day and evil the next or people who seen *perfectly fine but will snap on you on a dime*. I'd rather someone be consistently grouchy than bubbly one minute and super grouchy the next.


Yeah, it is hard to deal with someone when you can't predict how they will react to things. People who snap on you on a dime are the worst.



girlyone1 said:


> I hate managers and supervisors that are like that.


My old boss, guy in his early 60s, could be really nice one day. Lots of compliments on my work products and telling me I could go home early. Then the next day, super grumpy and not happy with anything. Occasionally he'd raise his voice at me and other coworkers. I wasn't sure if it was male menopause or something going wrong in his personal life or what. Very moody.

For those that know my stories, this is not the geezer from Chicago. The geezer from Chicago was just consistently rude and condescending but would never raise his voice.

I actually preferred the first boss cause at least he wasn't condescending and gave me some respect.


----------



## harrison

I really don't like these migraines - they last longer now, a few days. And have only come back because I've cut down on my medication. Very annoying.


----------



## Winds

With me inconsistency isn't a bug but a key feature.


----------



## tea111red

lol, the music that's playing in the background and what's going on in the video.


----------



## 0589471

roxslide said:


> Uh oh wtffff sometimes I park around the corner of my neighborhood because I get too nervous to come home just yet (anxiety problems lol) but I guess the people across the street don't like it even though I am not even close to their house??? I park in this corner that is by what seems like a perpetually empty house. The guy was taking his trash out and walked all the way to my car (it's way out of his way, there's no way it wasn't because of me) like he was going to confront me and then seemed to chicken out or something.
> 
> A million possibilities running through my head. Anyway whatever I won't park there again I guess


That's crazy!!! It's my fear that'll happen lol. I do the same thing. I'm usually just not ready to go back home so I'll just park somewhere nearby in the neighbourhood and sit in my car for a bit to be by myself. I always worry that the people nearby will get all paranoid or suspicious about me being there.

Thankfully he didn't end up confronting you. I wouldn't use that spot anymore though definitely. :afr


----------



## scooby

Turns out I can't keep away from you for very long. I came back to see how you're doing. But you're gone. And you want to be gone.


I can't dispute or deny anything. I'm not a good person, and you can see it now. 

I don't have much of anything left. All I have left is to continue writing you messages for myself to keep. 



I hope you figure out everything in your life, and make it the way you wished.


----------



## harrison

Oh my God - I'm trying to be healthy and drink a green tea - but it's really not very nice.


----------



## CNikki

Aertha Franklin is dying. Always heard the song Respect since I was a kid. Sad.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Persephone The Dread said:


> The problem I have with incels is that they usually end up misogynistic but I don't want to see them banned from places purely for self ID-ing that way, and I think it's important to consider these guys and the problems they are dealing with.
> 
> It's hard to say for sure as an outsider, but as an outsider it seems Japan has a much healthier way of viewing and addressing similar problems. (and they have a long way to go, but that just highlights how bad we are.)
> 
> Western countries are kind of obsessed with a form of extreme masculinity and obtaining it, especially in these groups where you have men who are not feeling validated. The fixation is there even when they are not trying. Where as guys in Japan will passively drop out of society instead. In the West I don't think doing this gets you attention but in Japan there's a lot of discussion about this topic and NEETs and 'hikikomori' and 'herbivore guys' often shaming from women of course 'we want strong guys' but still a discussion is happening.
> 
> Over here you have groups like Mgtow which, while some people are doing their own thing, is full of people who are focussing on female psychology and sexuality (lots of problems with this focus and the conclusions but won't go off on that tangent here,) and are really just red pill (the subreddit,) in disguise. They are also more culty.
> 
> You'll notice Western media avoids talking about our own issues by deflecting onto stuff like 'incel violence/misogyny' and 'look at these people who never leave the house in Japan' ignoring all our own hermits who do not attract social attention and evade those BS government employment statistics that don't reflect the real unemployment rates.
> 
> I think guys in Japan despite it being far from perfect do a better job shirking gender roles and letting people know that there is too much pressure put on them. I expect the government there will double down on them though.
> 
> Over here all these groups sort of get tied together and most of.these guys do the governments work for them in trying to enforce certain traits and worship of those traits.
> 
> We don't need men telling incels to **** off and complaining about the effect they have on women. They already think society is gynocentric and when it comes to some things, they are right.
> 
> What we really need is a discussion on male roles and expectations. But I do not expect this to ever happen in The West. Or for there to be much change because you can **** around with female roles and expectations but people consider it very dangerous to the tribe to **** around with male ones.
> 
> because you all suck.


I think we can all recognise there might be some areas where gynocentric society might be prevalent. but they think everything is womens fault,its like the root of their philosophy.they extend it to the point where its more like social science conspiracy theory talk and I think it's important for men to distinguish themselves from incels. obviously there are problems at the root at why this has happened, and I do understand some of their frustration at being involuntarily celibate I am in the same position, so I have the same experience, I just don't share their hatred. addressing any problems would be helpful but I don't really know how that is going to happen either. there seems to be a lack of people even wanting to go near this subject with an objective mind.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Labels are kind of a mixed bag on the one hand they give you an easy way to find other people similar to you, but on the other hand as soon as you create a group for a particular issue or set of issues you give people an easy target to dismiss them by focusing on the lowest common denominator. And groups tend to be represented that way because the people who care the most and are most vocal, are also the most pissed off. I'm not going to dismiss everything someone is saying just because they ID as an incel though.
> 
> Also I'm aware that incels and radfems, and countless other groups, are symptoms of how ****ed up our society is. And how few options people who are unwilling or unable to integrate have in life to achieve some kind of fulfillment because they have no healthy alternative.. So I'm not really interested in general suppression.


yea but we all know that's not necessarily true, plenty of people are pissed off with things in life but just because they don't go on murderous rampages and they keep it under control that doesn't mean they lack any sort of passion. you don't have to be causing a scene to have some strong opinions on things or feel strongly about a particular subject. most people are quite stoic in temperament (esp here in uk) don't want the drama nor have the inclination or energy to engage with things in an aggressive vocal outspoken way. but I have noticed time and time again with incels that they tend to be misogynistic or harbour much darker intentions towards women or any other target that falls in line with their conspiratorial thinking. it's only when they really get talking they reveal this sort of crap. I do strongly believe that a persons actions in a community should dictate how the community deals with them. so if someone is being an arsehole towards others then yea pull out the ban hammer. if someone isn't, let it be.

unable to integrate I can understand, unwilling? not so much. there is a degree of give and take, compromise and general ability to meet people half way in a lot of situations in life. you can't always expect society to bend over backwards because you are unwilling to integrate and get along with others. if a person is actively choosing to go against society then they really should accept the consequences of doing so.


----------



## Chevy396

The last two hotels I stayed at smelled really strong like meth in the stairwells. They weren't bad hotels either, like Holiday Inn Express. 

I wouldn't have noticed but I dislike elevators so I took the stairwells. They didn't advertise the free 24 hour second hand meth high.

Can't you just snort a line in your room instead of smoking your crack pipe in public? Meth heads are supposed to be resourceful.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

unemployment simulator said:


> I think we can all recognise there might be some areas where gynocentric society might be prevalent. but they think everything is womens fault,its like the root of their philosophy.they extend it to the point where its more like social science conspiracy theory talk and I think it's important for men to distinguish themselves from incels. obviously there are problems at the root at why this has happened, and I do understand some of their frustration at being involuntarily celibate I am in the same position, so I have the same experience, I just don't share their hatred. addressing any problems would be helpful but I don't really know how that is going to happen either. there seems to be a lack of people even wanting to go near this subject with an objective mind.
> 
> yea but we all know that's not necessarily true, plenty of people are pissed off with things in life but just because they don't go on murderous rampages and they keep it under control that doesn't mean they lack any sort of passion. you don't have to be causing a scene to have some strong opinions on things or feel strongly about a particular subject. most people are quite stoic in temperament (esp here in uk) don't want the drama nor have the inclination or energy to engage with things in an aggressive vocal outspoken way. but I have noticed time and time again with incels that they tend to be misogynistic or harbour much darker intentions towards women or any other target that falls in line with their conspiratorial thinking. it's only when they really get talking they reveal this sort of crap. I do strongly believe that a persons actions in a community should dictate how the community deals with them. so if someone is being an arsehole towards others then yea pull out the ban hammer. if someone isn't, let it be.
> 
> unable to integrate I can understand, unwilling? not so much. there is a degree of give and take, compromise and general ability to meet people half way in a lot of situations in life. you can't always expect society to bend over backwards because you are unwilling to integrate and get along with others. if a person is actively choosing to go against society then they really should accept the consequences of doing so.


So I'll choose random bits to respond to.

First of all not every self id'd incel goes out on a 'murderous rampage' and it mostly is true that people who don't make a scene get no attention in society over here.

Unwilling yeah, most people who aren't severely disabled in some way could probably change themselves to fit into society's models. A very hollow life based on a lie. Not worth it for me. Not an incel, just another alien. I vaguely plan to kill myself when I'm 30, most of them will choose to do the same eventually. So I think most 'take responsibility' in that sense.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Persephone The Dread said:


> So I'll choose random bits to respond to.
> 
> First of all not every self id'd incel goes out on a 'murderous rampage' it mostly is true that people who don't make a scene get no attention in society over here.
> 
> Unwilling yeah, most people who aren't severely disabled in some way could probably change themselves to fit into societies models. A very hollow life based on a lie. Not worth it for me. Not an incel, just another alien. I vaguely plan to kill myself when I'm 30, most of them will choose to do the same eventually. So I think most 'take responsibility' in that sense.


yea I realise this. my point was that a person doesn't need to display outrageous behaviour to have outrageous thoughts and opinions. that is all I was saying there.

most people could fit themselves into society, societies standards? yea I see your point if by definition you mean society encourages us to maintain certain identities. I think most people can and will integrate into society because society accepts those who will as long as they are not infringing upon them in some way. most people don't care what others do as long as it doesn't cause harm to others. the whole premise of the incels way of thinking is to be hostile towards women.

i'm sorry that you feel that way fwiw I see you as a person who is polite and civil ,maybe we don't always see eye to eye on discussions but I respect your intelligence and who you are. I think a lot of people probably do respect how you identify yourself. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

unemployment simulator said:


> yea I realise this. my point was that a person doesn't need to display outrageous behaviour to have outrageous thoughts and opinions. that is all I was saying there.
> 
> most people could fit themselves into society, societies standards? yea I see your point if by definition you mean society encourages us to maintain certain identities. I think most people can and will integrate into society because society accepts those who will as long as they are not infringing upon them in some way. most people don't care what others do as long as it doesn't cause harm to others. the whole premise of the incels way of thinking is to be hostile towards women.
> 
> i'm sorry that you feel that way fwiw I see you as a person who is polite and civil ,maybe we don't always see eye to eye on discussions but I respect your intelligence and who you are. I think a lot of people probably do respect how you identify yourself. I hope you feel better soon.


OK, well sure if you have extreme opinions and never express them in any way you'll also be ignored.

No I can't exist without radical change to society that won't happen in my lifetime no matter how long I live to (assuming a way to continously prevent aging doesn't arrive first, and it won't.) And won't come easily if at all. I am an enemy to society in that way. So my only option really is to stay away from people as much as possible until I die.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Zatch

Lord have mercy.


----------



## Cascades

Why when a cat "knocks" on the door to come in and you open the door for them, they just sit there?! I've been home just over an hour now and 13 times I've opened the door!! 13 times!!!


----------



## Kevin001

This place hasn't had 200 members on at once in ages.


----------



## scooby

I miss when you saw me as someone good, instead of the person I really am.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hm. I think this might break my record of how far north I've been here (and anywhere technically I guess,) maybe by a tiny amount. Depending where in the city I end up. So far the furthest North I've gone is Leeds Royal Armouries museum and this is a similar latitude (and that's the only time I've been North since otherwise the only places I've spent considerable time or multiple trips to that aren't South, are like Derby/Nottingham and that area which is just Midlands.)


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I don't know how to stop missing that wench. There's so much wrong with my life and and I feel paralyzed to fix it all. She was the only thing that gave me relief. I'm completely miserable now and there's no escape from it. I really needed her to stick with me. Never felt so low, for so long, and there seems to be no end in sight.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm literally good for nothing.


----------



## girlyone1

I should try harder.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

* *




_WITH THE GLASS FLOOR
_

all caps

_THING
ahh_

yeah I don't know what stuff is there tbh

_pleasure bach
or beach_

_never been to liverpool eirher
_

_neither of the pools
_

http://www.gstatic.com/tv/thumb/persons/466770/466770_v9_ba.jpg

I'm dead

_are you really
_

well Bach is
dead

_your bach is dead?
_

_go so a chiropractor _

*slow clap*

_dont ride the elephants
???
]_

what elephants?

_==]=-0-=-09oio0p-=[[';l.;'[;l,klp[polkl;[';.,;/'?~
any elephants_

well I can't imagine that'll happen
so should be fine

_good_

...

_living on an island
i dont youd get good broadband there_

true
my mobile's internet
was terrible on the isle of wight
in most areas I went
wifi may have been better
thameslink wifi never works on my phone for some reason
southern trains does
important you know this

_of course
_

then again my internet has been ****ing up recently

_there might be elephants on the island
_




This is actually from a conversation I just had.

'Cool I can see some cliffs. Are you right next to the sea or is that some weird hill?'

'No that's an inactive volcano'


----------



## firestar

Cascades said:


> Why when a cat "knocks" on the door to come in and you open the door for them, they just sit there?! I've been home just over an hour now and 13 times I've opened the door!! 13 times!!!


Haha, this happens to me all the time. Now the only reason I ever close my door is when I'm changing my clothes. I even leave it open when I'm sleeping - I got tired of being woken up in the middle of the night by incessant meowing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It sounded like Russian people talking behind me at the store. They weren't talking in English but the only language I could think of that it could be is Russian.


----------



## Steve French

It's amazing how destructive the liquor is for my productivity. Well, at least the liquor in how I drink it. I think that might be the problem. Wouldn't be nearly so hard to recover if I didn't slam like 10-15 drinks real quick in a night. Anyway, I digress. It's now the third day since I last drank. I'm finding it real hard to get into that groove of getting anything done just yet. It wasn't just the recovery, which takes a few days anymore, but the disruption to my scheduling and consistency. I couldn't think due to the hangover. I couldn't exercise due to dehydration. I lazed around for a few days and it felt like I took a couple week vacation from accomplishing anything. Hard to get back on that train. I don't know how some people do it as much as they do and remain functional. Like, it wouldn't be all that difficult for me to show up to work, but the odds of me actually getting anything done would be near zero.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

This time last year I was chilled out on lounge chair in her back garden, zero alcohol beer in hand post BBQ, looking up at the Perseids meteor shower, feeling content and chilled as ****. 

I can't go out now and look at this years display, without feeling depressed as ****. Just another reminder of how **** everything is now.


----------



## Chevy396

Lost my new vape pen already. I guess I just have to wait for it to fall out of something.


----------



## Ekardy

Owner of a lonely heart


----------



## Barakiel

Someone who hasn't posted in a while, hope they're doing alright.

Isn't there a thread just for users who've been gone for a bit? I'd imagine that's for people to check in and say hi themselves though.


----------



## Chevy396

There is actually an "exercise pill" coming out that causes your body to get into good shape by switching on a genetic code.


----------



## komorikun

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It sounded like Russian people talking behind me at the store. They weren't talking in English but the only language I could think of that it could be is Russian.


Portuguese can sound like Russian sometimes.


----------



## CNikki

Video randomly showed up on my suggested feed. Looks like a replica of how we'd handle the situation. Every single bit of it. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> This is like a poor man's Heart Shaped Box﻿


Dead. It's true.

Tbh though it's probably more inspired by:


----------



## tea111red

When I got in the car today it felt like getting in an oven and touching the steering wheel was almost like touching a stove top, lol. Had to wait a bit before I could steer properly.

Except for on my hands, the heat did feel good, though...I got a relaxed feeling.


----------



## Jnartista14

When I came back to school today, I feel lack of confidence because I don't have any friends and I was quiet the teacher didn't know I was there. Nobody wanted to sit by me and never talk to me. I never have food but if I have something to eat I sit by myself. In beginning of the week I feel lonely and makes me want to cry ever night.


----------



## roxslide




----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> Why when a cat "knocks" on the door to come in and you open the door for them, *they just sit there?!* I've been home just over an hour now and 13 times I've opened the door!! 13 times!!!


My wife's new dog does this - or something like it. When he's coming back into the house with me I usually just hold the door open so he can walk in too. But often he'll just stand there looking at me. There's actually a perfectly good doggy-door right beside the big door, so he can use that too. But he likes to stand there staring at me. If I try to close the door after a while he sort of sticks his nose in the doorway a bit - just enough so I can't close it. Then he gives me this look as if to say "Why are you being so mean to me and not letting me in?"

It's actually a bit pathetic. :roll


----------



## scintilla

I feel like I'm kind of suffering from post vacation blues. I had such a great time and already miss everyone a lot...it felt so good.
Having to go back to the monotony of work and not being able to see them everyday is kind of crummy. I wish I could go back in time. 

Nevertheless, at least I have something that I can look back on fondly


----------



## tea111red

lol, surreal.


----------



## Cascades

harrison said:


> My wife's new dog does this - or something like it. When he's coming back into the house with me I usually just hold the door open so he can walk in too. But often he'll just stand there looking at me. There's actually a perfectly good doggy-door right beside the big door, so he can use that too. But he likes to stand there staring at me. If I try to close the door after a while he sort of sticks his nose in the doorway a bit - just enough so I can't close it. Then he gives me this look as if to say "Why are you being so mean to me and not letting me in?"
> 
> It's actually a bit pathetic. :roll


Oh my god! One of mine does that too! She'll stand in the door so I cant close it and if I go to pick her up she backs away and refuses to come in! But why knock in the first place?! I think they just want access to everything at all times


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> Oh my god! One of mine does that too! She'll stand in the door so I cant close it and if I go to pick her up she backs away and refuses to come in! But why knock in the first place?! I think they just want access to everything at all times


I think with Charlie it's just he might have had a bad experience or something in the past - maybe he wasn't allowed inside or something. My wife got him as a rescue dog. It's weird though because sometimes he comes in no problem and other times he won't. He also likes coming in through some doors better than others - the laundry one he doesn't like at all.

I sometimes just give up and encourage him to use the doggy door anyway. It gets a bit tiring standing there waiting for the poor little bugger.


----------



## Cascades

harrison said:


> I think with Charlie it's just he might have had a bad experience or something in the past - maybe he wasn't allowed inside or something. My wife got him as a rescue dog. It's weird though because sometimes he comes in no problem and other times he won't. He also likes coming in through some doors better than others - the laundry one he doesn't like at all.
> 
> I sometimes just give up and encourage him to use the doggy door anyway. It gets a bit tiring standing there waiting for the poor little bugger.


Yeah maybe, that's kinda sad if the previous owner was an *** to him about being inside. Sounds like a polite dog though :b


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

komorikun said:


> Portuguese can sound like Russian sometimes.


Yea, they could've been Portuguese, too. I don't even remember any of the words I heard. It's possible it could've been either since I live near a city with some diversity. Well, it's way more diverse than it used to be and it's supposed to be getting even bigger. I think there's supposed to be 30,000 people coming in just one area alone if they haven't already. They've been doing construction on the road where I work making two extra roads. It's a long road that they've been working on for like 3 years now. They just got to my area where I work back in February. They're making two extra roads. It's gonna kind of suck cause I'm sure there will be a looot of traffic. It is what it is, though.


----------



## Cascades

I really can't justify spending 25k when I'm saving for a house but this bby keep staring at me... :mushy :mushy
I want it sooooo bad


----------



## Chevy396

Cascades said:


> I really can't justify spending 25k when I'm saving for a house but this bby keep staring at me... :mushy :mushy
> I want it sooooo bad


Trust me, it's not worth 25k anyway. ;P

You want this bad boy to get your money's worth...


----------



## Cascades

Chevy396 said:


> Trust me, it's not worth 25k anyway. ;P
> 
> You want this bad boy to get your money's worth...


....that is ugly! What is wrong with you??? lol


----------



## Chevy396

Cascades said:


> ....that is ugly! What is wrong with you??? lol


I enjoy driving over little compact cars on my way up Pikes Peak.


----------



## Cascades

Chevy396 said:


> I enjoy driving over little compact cars on my way up Pikes Peak.


Yeah that's definitely gonna do it!


----------



## Vip3r

Cascades said:


> I really can't justify spending 25k when I'm saving for a house but this bby keep staring at me... :mushy :mushy
> I want it sooooo bad


I know the feeling. I want a Mercedes CLA 250. I rented one a few months back, and I have been wanting one really bad ever since.


----------



## Zatch

Hard fought week, looking forward to many more. Get your money!


----------



## Cascades

Vip3r said:


> I know the feeling. I want a Mercedes CLA 250. I rented one a few months back, and I have been wanting one really bad ever since.


They're quite classy aye. I see em everywhere. They're pretty pricey, a 2015 is still going for about 45k aud


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

9 and a half months and I feel no better.


----------



## girlyone1

Pete Beale said:


> 9 and a half months and I feel no better.


Did you have a baby?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

girlyone1 said:


> Did you have a baby?


I was waiting for that. lol


----------



## Vip3r

Cascades said:


> They're quite classy aye. I see em everywhere. They're pretty pricey, a 2015 is still going for about 45k aud


Yeah, they are a little pricey. I have seen a couple used ones for 25k usd here, which I think is a little cheaper.


----------



## riverbird

T-Mobile is getting on my nerves right now. My service keeps going out.


----------



## SofaKing

riverbird said:


> T-Mobile is getting on my nerves right now. My service keeps going out.


I had to quickly replace my phone that broke Sunday. I almost switched to T-Mobile from AT&T, but couldn't get a cheaper plan.


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> Yeah maybe, that's kinda sad if the previous owner was an *** to him about being inside. Sounds like a polite dog though :b


Yeah - I've never seent the point in having a dog if you're not going to let him come inside. My father was like that when I was a kid. It seems a bit cruel - especially in a place like Melbourne where we have pretty cold winters.

He's a friendly little bloke - he likes sitting on the lounge with you and watching TV.


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> I really can't justify spending 25k when I'm saving for a house but this bby keep staring at me... :mushy :mushy
> I want it sooooo bad


That's a great-looking car. I can't see the logo, is it a Toyota or a Mazda? And 25 doesn't sound too bad for that.

I'm too old for fancy cars nowadays (not that I could afford one anyway) - and where I live now it'd probably get car-jacked in about 5 minutes. 

Are you going to buy a house in Melbourne or old Sydney town. Prices will be even higher up there, and I know how much you love that place. :wink2:


----------



## scooby

You.


----------



## Suchness

Vip3r said:


> I know the feeling. I want a Mercedes CLA 250. I rented one a few months back, and I have been wanting one really bad ever since.


At least you have a Kramer shirt. Thats the important thing.


----------



## Steve French

I feel like this expensive ergonomic chair is actually harming my back. All that lumbar support without any for the thoracic seems to be encouraging a pelvic tilt in me. Damned scam. And have you seen the price of a good chair lately?


----------



## Vip3r

Suchness said:


> At least you have a Kramer shirt. Thats the important thing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Vip3r said:


> I know the feeling. I want a Mercedes CLA 250. I rented one a few months back, and I have been wanting one really bad ever since.


 Good taste my man!

... both in cars and television characters. :grin2:


----------



## Vip3r

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Good taste my man!
> 
> ... both in cars and television characters. :grin2:


Thank you kind sir! :grin2:


----------



## momentsunset

Reflecting on how much progress I've made the last few years. Things happen that aren't always great and sometimes I do complain about them but for the most part I'm able to let them go and focus more on the good. I used to complain all the time when something bad happened. I'd make it the topic of conversations for a while. Now, I move on more easily. The only downside to this is I can't relate to that many people anymore, because from my experiences, the larger majority of people just want to complain complain complain.


----------



## komorikun

I really put my foot in my mouth constantly. I don't mean to be rude or negative but it just slips out.


----------



## f1ora

I hate stats and I have a lot of studying to do for my final exam and it's over stats, should probably shower first to relax to avoid flipping my sht


----------



## coeur_brise

This is my 6666th post, so I'd like to make it a good one....by complaining about bad things. Heh.
A confessional: I'd like to be attractive again or to feel as such. My self-esteem took a real nose dive at some point in the past year. I go in between thinking I could be attractive by just letting it all hang out..to thinking "wtf, who TF would even gravitate toward Miss frowny ***** face who's dissatisfied with life." /fail
On that note, at the same time, I want to be everyone's friend at work: palateable, nice, warm, friendly, humble. I'm not sure how to do that.

It's really not if you have the expertise, it's how approachable you are. There's this guy, Tony. He's one of those people in charge and I'm pretty sure people flock to him because although he puts headphones on and is miserly, he is a very approachable dude, very straightforward, easygoing etc. Probably why he's in charge of stuff. Sometimes I feel I'm interrupting his zen mode when I ask a question, and he has to take his earphones out. 

Anyway, I would like to learn Spanish. I like 90 day fiance show where the guy says "You want to fire me out again?" That's why I need to learn espanish. So I can make mistakes and struggle and make grammatical errors. Confession: all the Spanish I know come from Selena." Estan disfrutando, si o no?" ....no me queda mas.


----------



## tea111red

pfft...these 5 dollar headphones only lasted a month. I thought they would've lasted a little longer than that, lol.


----------



## alienbird

I don't think I can "beat" social anxiety, but I'm going to live. And I'm going to change. One day, I will have things to show for this.

Being remembered when I died never mattered to me. I'll be nothing. But while I'm something, I will make it count in some ways. Even if those ways only matter to me.


----------



## scooby

There is nothing that feels more right to me than having you here.


----------



## SofaKing

alienbird said:


> Being remembered when I died never mattered to me. I'll be nothing. But while I'm something, I will make it count in some ways. Even if those ways only matter to me.


I like this a lot. I needed this.


----------



## Chevy396

alienbird said:


> I don't think I can "beat" social anxiety, but I'm going to live. And I'm going to change. One day, I will have things to show for this.
> 
> Being remembered when I died never mattered to me. I'll be nothing. But while I'm something, I will make it count in some ways. Even if those ways only matter to me.


I used to think this way until I realized that scientists may very well be able to resurrect people before too long, and who are they going to resurrect, people they remember.

I hope that my last words will be "I'll be back.".


----------



## harrison

On one level it can actually be quite interesting to see what fear can do to an otherwise quite intelligent person.


----------



## Suchness

When I was a little girl in Poland, we all had ponies. My sister had pony, my cousin had pony, ..So, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Chevy396

My mom loses her **** any time I make a tiny little mistake because of my back pain as I pull myself up from my bootstraps. I can only imagine how she would be if any of her kids had been fully disabled.

I'm sure she would have been charged with abuse by now. She doesn't even try to hide how much she despises anyone with any type of disability.


----------



## CNikki

alienbird said:


> I don't think I can "beat" social anxiety, but I'm going to live. And I'm going to change. One day, I will have things to show for this.
> 
> Being remembered when I died never mattered to me. I'll be nothing. But while I'm something, I will make it count in some ways. Even if those ways only matter to me.


Also needed to hear. I've been thinking about this fairly often, or at least in relation.


----------



## SplendidBob

Doctors appointment yesterday as always. Gave me some muscle relaxants which actually seem to be depression / apathy pills, though they have a minor effect. Or it might be me coming off the tiny dose of pregabalin (was down to something like 6-7 mg 2x per day lol, surely removing that cant induce depression). There is also the possibility the pregabalin was helping my neck and the dose reduction is responsible for my current problems.

Anyway, at the doctors, same deal. No point in even speaking to a surgeon, even privately. I am slightly tempted to do so, nonetheless, because I don't trust GP's.

But no doubt the neck will get back to where it was, probably, I imagine, sometime. Ugh. Will ring the community pain clinic in a second, see if they have a cancellation list, and try to find out how long its going to take to get to see them.


----------



## Chevy396

This pumpkin bread is turning alcoholic.


----------



## Lohikaarme

alienbird said:


> I don't think I can "beat" social anxiety, but I'm going to live. And I'm going to change. One day, I will have things to show for this.
> 
> Being remembered when I died never mattered to me. I'll be nothing. But while I'm something, I will make it count in some ways. Even if those ways only matter to me.


This is beautiful! :smile2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I wish to god I had someone, something to live for. No one or nothing motivates me. I got nothing to live for.


----------



## tehuti88

* *




I know it isn't true, but it honestly feels like EVERYONE has had someone sincerely interested in them, at least once in their lives, even if it was only a crush or a flirt or never would've worked out for whatever reason. (And the few who haven't, well, they're half my age, just give them a few more years. I can't count all the people who lamented that they'd never find someone...then go on to find someone...while I remain alone.) I can't find it now, but I remember the bitter sting of that thread asking if we'd ever experienced someone having an unrequited crush on us...I stepped into the thread, ready to find a bunch of lonely people to commiserate with, only to find that yet again, I was an anomaly. It struck me mute for a moment to see all these people who were frequently talking about how forever alone and unwanted they are...mentioning the times when, well, yes, someone _had _been interested, once.

Most seemed to feel rather guilty about it, and nobody should have to settle for someone they don't love...but not even settling has ever been an option, for me.

If someone was interested once, that means there's potential for it to happen again. I've never experienced that hope. I know I have nothing to offer anyone, but nobody's ever been interested in me in the first place, to end up getting disappointed. I'm really that repulsive? At a first glance (in person), or at first post (online)? I turn EVERYONE off, THAT instantly...?

It's like I mentioned on that ****hole Reddit, when I'd complain in that ****hole Foreveralone sub, the guys would b**** at me to "Just post in ForeveraloneDating or on Tinder and you'll be swamped, you'll have all kinds of guys to choose from"...and yet, not a single one of those foreveralone guys, who claimed to have no options and no standards (if I read, "I'm not even interested in sex anymore, I just want a woman to cuddle with and love me" one more time, I'll puke--interesting that that woman always has to be young and thin :roll ), has ever once said to me, "Hey, _I'd _date you if I could!"

Nope...always, "Someone _else _will date you."

I'm supposed to believe that a "normal" guy with everything going for him and all kinds of women to choose from will settle for me, when not even the (self-proclaimed) loneliest and most unwanted of unwanted guys will...?

It's not physically possible to hold one's breath _that_ long. And the only thing I've ever been "swamped" with is insults and trolling.


----------



## girlyone1

Pete Beale said:


> I was waiting for that. lol


&#128539;


----------



## Wanderlust26

I kinda want snakebite piercings but my lips usually get dry so I don't want to draw attention to them. Ugh.


----------



## Vip3r

Suchness said:


> When I was a little girl in Poland, we all had ponies. My sister had pony, my cousin had pony, ..So, what's wrong with that?


That was a great episode! :lol


----------



## girlyone1

tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't true, but it honestly feels like EVERYONE has had someone sincerely interested in them, at least once in their lives, even if it was only a crush or a flirt or never would've worked out for whatever reason. (And the few who haven't, well, they're half my age, just give them a few more years. I can't count all the people who lamented that they'd never find someone...then go on to find someone...while I remain alone.) I can't find it now, but I remember the bitter sting of that thread asking if we'd ever experienced someone having an unrequited crush on us...I stepped into the thread, ready to find a bunch of lonely people to commiserate with, only to find that yet again, I was an anomaly. It struck me mute for a moment to see all these people who were frequently talking about how forever alone and unwanted they are...mentioning the times when, well, yes, someone _had _been interested, once.
> 
> Most seemed to feel rather guilty about it, and nobody should have to settle for someone they don't love...but not even settling has ever been an option, for me.
> 
> If someone was interested once, that means there's potential for it to happen again. I've never experienced that hope. I know I have nothing to offer anyone, but nobody's ever been interested in me in the first place, to end up getting disappointed. I'm really that repulsive? At a first glance (in person), or at first post (online)? I turn EVERYONE off, THAT instantly...?
> 
> It's like I mentioned on that ****hole Reddit, when I'd complain in that ****hole Foreveralone sub, the guys would b**** at me to "Just post in ForeveraloneDating or on Tinder and you'll have all kinds of guys to choose from"...and yet, not a single one of those foreveralone guys, who claimed to have no options and no standards (if I read, "I'm not even interested in sex anymore, I just want a woman to cuddle with and love me" one more time, I'll puke--interesting that that woman always has to be young and thin  ), has ever once said to me, "Hey, _I'd _date you if I could!"
> 
> Nope...always, "Someone _else _will date you."
> 
> I'm supposed to believe that a "normal" guy with everything going for him and all kinds of women to choose from will settle for me, when not even the (self-proclaimed) loneliest and most unwanted of unwanted guys will...?
> 
> It's not physically possible to hold one's breath _that_ long.


Have you ever tried approaching?

A guy has never approached you or tried to date you? Sorry if this comes off rude, I'm honestly just curious.


----------



## riverbird

The music playing in the waiting room at my therapists office makes me want to take a nap.


----------



## scintilla

Meeting a friend for brunch tomorrow at this restaurant she said has good breakfast food...

I hope they have waffles.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't true, but it honestly feels like EVERYONE has had someone sincerely interested in them, at least once in their lives, even if it was only a crush or a flirt or never would've worked out for whatever reason. (And the few who haven't, well, they're half my age, just give them a few more years. I can't count all the people who lamented that they'd never find someone...then go on to find someone...while I remain alone.) I can't find it now, but I remember the bitter sting of that thread asking if we'd ever experienced someone having an unrequited crush on us...I stepped into the thread, ready to find a bunch of lonely people to commiserate with, only to find that yet again, I was an anomaly. It struck me mute for a moment to see all these people who were frequently talking about how forever alone and unwanted they are...mentioning the times when, well, yes, someone _had _been interested, once.
> 
> Most seemed to feel rather guilty about it, and nobody should have to settle for someone they don't love...but not even settling has ever been an option, for me.
> 
> If someone was interested once, that means there's potential for it to happen again. I've never experienced that hope. I know I have nothing to offer anyone, but nobody's ever been interested in me in the first place, to end up getting disappointed. I'm really that repulsive? At a first glance (in person), or at first post (online)? I turn EVERYONE off, THAT instantly...?
> 
> It's like I mentioned on that ****hole Reddit, when I'd complain in that ****hole Foreveralone sub, the guys would b**** at me to "Just post in ForeveraloneDating or on Tinder and you'll be swamped, you'll have all kinds of guys to choose from"...and yet, not a single one of those foreveralone guys, who claimed to have no options and no standards (if I read, "I'm not even interested in sex anymore, I just want a woman to cuddle with and love me" one more time, I'll puke--interesting that that woman always has to be young and thin :roll ), has ever once said to me, "Hey, _I'd _date you if I could!"
> 
> Nope...always, "Someone _else _will date you."
> 
> I'm supposed to believe that a "normal" guy with everything going for him and all kinds of women to choose from will settle for me, when not even the (self-proclaimed) loneliest and most unwanted of unwanted guys will...?
> 
> It's not physically possible to hold one's breath _that_ long. And the only thing I've ever been "swamped" with is insults and trolling.


If you do ever meet anyone after a life time of loneliness, and it goes wrong, let me tell you, it's ****ing awful. The pain feels worse than all the previous years of loneliness. For 13 years I hadn't socialized with anyone at all, and for 5 years before that any attempts at socializing were ****. I was basically lonely as hell since my late teens before I met her. If it weren't for my folks I wouldn't be able to survive the pain I feel now. They're all I have again. Most of my time spent with her was wonderful. It was what I always wanted, but now, my god, then pain is even worse than all the years of loneliness and isolation before I met her. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. I've tried doing meets, socializing with people for the first time in years, but none of them are a patch on her. When I met her, I felt like I'd met myself. I feel like I waited a life time for her, and she was suddenly taken away from me. I feel like she died and part of me has died. It's truly awful. All I want is to have her back. To sit with her and have a laugh. No one else will ever compare. She's was an extremely rare thing and cruelly taken away from me. I loved her like family. :frown2:


----------



## PandaBearx

alienbird said:


> I don't think I can "beat" social anxiety, but I'm going to live. And I'm going to change. One day, I will have things to show for this.
> 
> Being remembered when I died never mattered to me. I'll be nothing. But while I'm something, I will make it count in some ways. Even if those ways only matter to me.


:clap


----------



## girlyone1

Pete Beale said:


> If you do ever meet anyone after a life time of loneliness, and it goes wrong, let me tell you, it's ****ing awful. The pain feels worse than all the previous years of loneliness. For 13 years I hadn't socialized with anyone at all, and for 5 years before that any attempts at socializing were ****. I was basically lonely as hell since my late teens before I met her. If it weren't for my folks I wouldn't be able to survive the pain I feel now. They're all I have again. Most of my time spent with her was wonderful. It was what I always wanted, but now, my god, then pain is even worse than all the years of loneliness and isolation before I met her. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. I've tried doing meets, socializing with people for the first time in years, but none of them are a patch on her. When I met her, I felt like I'd met myself. I feel like I waited a life time for her, and she was suddenly taken away from me. I feel like she died and part of me has died. It's truly awful. All I want is to have her back. To sit with her and have a laugh. No one else will ever compare. She's was an extremely rare thing and cruelly taken away from me. I loved her like family. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_sad.png


What happened to her?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

girlyone1 said:


> What happened to her?


Our mental health issues got in the way. It's a long story. :frown2: I wish she would come back and discuss things with me, but she doesn't want to. We both have issues with facing our own issues, but it's much harder for her I feel.


----------



## girlyone1

Pete Beale said:


> Our mental health issues got in the way. It's a long story. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_sad.png I wish she would come back and discuss things with me, but she doesn't want to. We both have issues with facing our own issues, but it's much harder for her I feel.


I totally understand that, it can become draining. Well hopefully you'll be able to move on, sorry you have to go through that.


----------



## Steve French

Trying to get my sleeping schedule on track before I have a full docket here again soon. Christ, is it ever difficult. I woke up half an hour earlier than usual today, that's all, and I feel like trash. I can't remember how I did it ever successfully back in the day. I suppose it was with the aid of drugs and or alcohol and I spent some miserable, tired days. Can't do that now. I have things to do even while getting organized.


----------



## Zatch

I'm not used to relaxing anymore. I've probably been stressing myself out all along.


----------



## roxslide

I need some friends. I don't want to put the effort in or experience the stress but yeah


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone was interested once, that means there's potential for it to happen again. I've never experienced that hope. I know I have nothing to offer anyone, but nobody's ever been interested in me in the first place, to end up getting disappointed. I'm really that repulsive? At a first glance (in person), or at first post (online)? I turn EVERYONE off, THAT instantly...?
> 
> It's like I mentioned on that ****hole Reddit, when I'd complain in that ****hole Foreveralone sub, the guys would b**** at me to "Just post in ForeveraloneDating or on Tinder and you'll be swamped, you'll have all kinds of guys to choose from"...and yet, not a single one of those foreveralone guys, who claimed to have no options and no standards (if I read, "I'm not even interested in sex anymore, I just want a woman to cuddle with and love me" one more time, I'll puke--interesting that that woman always has to be young and thin :roll ), *has ever once said to me, "Hey, I'd date you if I could!"*
> 
> *Nope...always, "Someone else will date you."*
> 
> I'm supposed to believe that a "normal" guy with everything going for him and all kinds of women to choose from will settle for me, when not even the (self-proclaimed) loneliest and most unwanted of unwanted guys will...?
> 
> It's not physically possible to hold one's breath _that_ long. And the only thing I've ever been "swamped" with is insults and trolling.


I'd date you if I could Tehuti.  (and I mean that - I'm not just being silly)

I think a lot of the problem here (sorry if I'm being presumptious) - is that the majority of your socialising is done online, that seems to be the case anyway, and I can understand that. Talking to all these young boys is just asking for trouble Tehuti - most of them have very little maturity - they're just kids.

I think you have a lot to offer someone - you're kind, very smart (much smarter than me), and a very good writer. You have a lot to offer - you just don't realise it.

I'm probably not what a lot of people would call "normal" - but I'm alright, or at least I used to be. I'm probably getting a bit old now though.


----------



## riverbird

My therapist does art therapy and said at some point she wants to try drawing/painting with me because she thinks it can help. I like being artsy but I'm not sure I understand how it will help.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm really on a bad trajectory.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Violence. 


I have a bunch of quotes here I should respond to but I'll do that in a few days or something if I'm not permabanned or whatever since it's awkward where I am right now, and I should probably minimise my time around ****s who inspire me to wax poetic about maggots eating their flesh and metal poles through heads.

No, I have no empathy for you either.


----------



## Zatch

Persephone The Dread said:


> No, I have no empathy for you either.


Roast me then.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Zatch said:


> Roast me then.


That was directed at a specific person really, but you have to push the right buttons first I can't do it on tap. And anyway going to sleep now.


----------



## 3stacks

tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't true, but it honestly feels like EVERYONE has had someone sincerely interested in them, at least once in their lives, even if it was only a crush or a flirt or never would've worked out for whatever reason. (And the few who haven't, well, they're half my age, just give them a few more years. I can't count all the people who lamented that they'd never find someone...then go on to find someone...while I remain alone.) I can't find it now, but I remember the bitter sting of that thread asking if we'd ever experienced someone having an unrequited crush on us...I stepped into the thread, ready to find a bunch of lonely people to commiserate with, only to find that yet again, I was an anomaly. It struck me mute for a moment to see all these people who were frequently talking about how forever alone and unwanted they are...mentioning the times when, well, yes, someone _had _been interested, once.
> 
> Most seemed to feel rather guilty about it, and nobody should have to settle for someone they don't love...but not even settling has ever been an option, for me.
> 
> If someone was interested once, that means there's potential for it to happen again. I've never experienced that hope. I know I have nothing to offer anyone, but nobody's ever been interested in me in the first place, to end up getting disappointed. I'm really that repulsive? At a first glance (in person), or at first post (online)? I turn EVERYONE off, THAT instantly...?
> 
> It's like I mentioned on that ****hole Reddit, when I'd complain in that ****hole Foreveralone sub, the guys would b**** at me to "Just post in ForeveraloneDating or on Tinder and you'll be swamped, you'll have all kinds of guys to choose from"...and yet, not a single one of those foreveralone guys, who claimed to have no options and no standards (if I read, "I'm not even interested in sex anymore, I just want a woman to cuddle with and love me" one more time, I'll puke--interesting that that woman always has to be young and thin :roll ), has ever once said to me, "Hey, _I'd _date you if I could!"
> 
> Nope...always, "Someone _else _will date you."
> 
> I'm supposed to believe that a "normal" guy with everything going for him and all kinds of women to choose from will settle for me, when not even the (self-proclaimed) loneliest and most unwanted of unwanted guys will...?
> 
> It's not physically possible to hold one's breath _that_ long. And the only thing I've ever been "swamped" with is insults and trolling.


I can relate, I've never had anyone interested in me. Not even once. Definitely no one has ever had a crush on me so you're not alone in that. :hug


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Also stop stalking me (not addressed to recent posters here.)


----------



## Not crying

Persephone The Dread said:


> Also stop stalking me (not addressed to recent posters here.)


I seem to be getting stalked by a sea cow too, seems like a real problem on here.


----------



## SofaKing

I don't know if I'm going to make it.


----------



## Zatch

Persephone The Dread said:


> That was directed at a specific person really, but you have to push the right buttons first I can't do it on tap. And anyway going to sleep now.


I understand. I just like helping people blow off steam sometimes.

Sleep tight, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My new produce manager said she hates my town. Hmm. I wonder why.


----------



## Salix babylonica

Slaughtering gnomes with a moldy spoon. You could scoop their innards out and everything! Man... that would be great!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I talked to my produce manager at work for like ten minutes today. She asked me if I watch American Ninja Warrior. Lol I told her I used to but that was when I didn't use the Internet much a few years ago. She told me she went on one of the obstacles and she's scared of heights and said it took her 20 minutes to come down. I'm scared of heights on certain things sort of but I don't know if I could've done it depending on how high up it was...I wouldn't mind riding a plane, though.


----------



## ShadowOne

i should be prepping for tomorrow. But i'm avoiding and procrastinating. avoidinating..

I wish i was smart to the point that I could talk off the top of my head, and not take things so seriously

i dont mind being quiet..i like it actually. i just hate not being good at things. its easier to be successful and quiet if youre good at things


----------



## Kevin001

Today was just rough, glad I'm done. Need sleep.


----------



## Ai

I wish lumineers/veneers weren't so impossibly expensive. My teeth are horrible and I hate smiling. &#128542;



tehuti88 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't true, but it honestly feels like EVERYONE has had someone sincerely interested in them, at least once in their lives, even if it was only a crush or a flirt or never would've worked out for whatever reason. (And the few who haven't, well, they're half my age, just give them a few more years. I can't count all the people who lamented that they'd never find someone...then go on to find someone...while I remain alone.) I can't find it now, but I remember the bitter sting of that thread asking if we'd ever experienced someone having an unrequited crush on us...I stepped into the thread, ready to find a bunch of lonely people to commiserate with, only to find that yet again, I was an anomaly. It struck me mute for a moment to see all these people who were frequently talking about how forever alone and unwanted they are...mentioning the times when, well, yes, someone _had _been interested, once.
> 
> Most seemed to feel rather guilty about it, and nobody should have to settle for someone they don't love...but not even settling has ever been an option, for me.
> 
> If someone was interested once, that means there's potential for it to happen again. I've never experienced that hope. I know I have nothing to offer anyone, but nobody's ever been interested in me in the first place, to end up getting disappointed. I'm really that repulsive? At a first glance (in person), or at first post (online)? I turn EVERYONE off, THAT instantly...?
> 
> It's like I mentioned on that ****hole Reddit, when I'd complain in that ****hole Foreveralone sub, the guys would b**** at me to "Just post in ForeveraloneDating or on Tinder and you'll be swamped, you'll have all kinds of guys to choose from"...and yet, not a single one of those foreveralone guys, who claimed to have no options and no standards (if I read, "I'm not even interested in sex anymore, I just want a woman to cuddle with and love me" one more time, I'll puke--interesting that that woman always has to be young and thin  ), has ever once said to me, "Hey, _I'd _date you if I could!"
> 
> Nope...always, "Someone _else _will date you."
> 
> I'm supposed to believe that a "normal" guy with everything going for him and all kinds of women to choose from will settle for me, when not even the (self-proclaimed) loneliest and most unwanted of unwanted guys will...?
> 
> It's not physically possible to hold one's breath _that_ long. And the only thing I've ever been "swamped" with is insults and trolling.


I know you hate it when people say this, but there's no way you can possibly know _no one_ has _ever_ liked you. Being approached isn't the sole indicator you've been on someone's mind. Hell, I straight up avoided pretty much anyone I was even remotely attracted to out of sheer terror until I was like 20. Lol I made damn sure they were none the wiser... Frankly, they were probably a little dubious about me even existing.


----------



## Zatch

If you're gonna pick your nose, do not look up.

Do not look up.

Do not look up at other people.


----------



## harrison

There was a nice little old guy sitting in the booth at the carpark today. He had a little telly there and I guess it was nice and warm so he'd started to doze off a bit. I felt a bit bad about it but I had to actually give him a bit of a toot with my horn to wake him up so I could pay.


----------



## Cascades

harrison said:


> That's a great-looking car. I can't see the logo, is it a Toyota or a Mazda? And 25 doesn't sound too bad for that.
> 
> I'm too old for fancy cars nowadays (not that I could afford one anyway) - and where I live now it'd probably get car-jacked in about 5 minutes.
> 
> Are you going to buy a house in Melbourne or old Sydney town. Prices will be even higher up there, and I know how much you love that place. :wink2:


It's a Toyota. I went out and looked at some cars today actually and I take back wanting it now. The interior is nothing special, very bland, I was pretty disappointed. The outside of it looks great but the inside did nothing for me. I saw an awesome Audi there but it's creeping up in my price range so I dunno :/ Looking for cars is hard! Too many uglies and the ones you like are always expensive or have high k's.

Going to buy in Melbourne (hopefully). Much cheaper, easier lifestyle..I just hope things turn out ok and yeah, I'll be back there.


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> It's a Toyota. I went out and looked at some cars today actually and I take back wanting it now. The interior is nothing special, very bland, I was pretty disappointed. The outside of it looks great but the inside did nothing for me. *I saw an awesome Audi* there but it's creeping up in my price range so I dunno :/ Looking for cars is hard! Too many uglies and the ones you like are always expensive or have high k's.
> 
> Going to buy in Melbourne (hopefully). Much cheaper, easier lifestyle..I just hope things turn out ok and yeah, I'll be back there.


Yeah, German cars are great - there's something special about them for sure. I had an older model beema when I was manic in the UK about 6 or 7 years ago. It was beautiful to drive - even though it was older. Wish I could have brought it back here.

That's great you're coming back down here. Prices are still crazily high here but I guess they're a little bit better. Plus it's your home town so that's good.


----------



## Cascades

harrison said:


> Yeah, German cars are great - there's something special about them for sure. I had an older model beema when I was manic in the UK about 6 or 7 years ago. It was beautiful to drive - even though it was older. Wish I could have brought it back here.
> 
> That's great you're coming back down here. Prices are still crazily high here but I guess they're a little bit better. Plus it's your home town so that's good.


I agree - bmw's are great to drive. I'd get one myself but they're expensive to maintain and apparently the parts are expensive.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I start working in my new job position in an hour. I'm nervous but I'm only working three hours today.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Well, I start working in my new job position in an hour. I'm nervous but I'm only working three hours today.


Good luck! :squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Cascades said:


> I agree - bmw's are great to drive. I'd get one myself but they're expensive to maintain and apparently the parts are expensive.


BMW's have good ride quality.

If the low end BMW range. They have PCV issues on engine, especially in cold climates where it clogs up due to ice (well known, warnings sent out about it). The hoses are so thin (too well designed to fit around other hoses, parts) that they can crack.

Top end BMW like the V8 models are ok, but wouldn't trust the hoses.

In addition, Mercedes engines are a nightmare to work on, as need specialist tool just to get the cam covers off and engines seem to be stuffed only after 30'000km or so due to too tight tolerances with cams (chain cambelt). If don't mind rebuilding engine, have the tools, then is ok.

Audi seems to make good handling cars and innovated 4wd in motorsport use, venting of fenders, etc.

Toyota, make sure the mats have hooks on one end of mat. The mats have been known to go under pedals and cause driving issues (had recalls). Toyota are known to over engineer their engines with good quality parts (Supra is one example), so getting a quality engine. Chassis is good too, but expensive parts due to quality.

Nissan make good cars (well engineered), mats are hooked, but have some internal design issues with some older design engines (rebuild to fix the issues which are already fixed on Toyota engines and parts are available from Nismo, aftermarket, etc). But are up there with Toyota in terms of quality, good design, handle like a racecar.

General rule of thumb with new cars is anything over 100,000kms you need to do a lot of maintenance on engine, body of car, suspension, etc. Most in the know own most new cars up to 100,000km and then buy a car with lower km. Spend less on maintenance that way, keep value of car which allows to buy a newer car. Most cars are use, dispose these days.

Unless it is a classic which goes up in value over time, or when restored to like new condition.

Best advice is talk to a mechanic, as you'll soon learn all about the faults with each car, cost's of parts, etc.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Well, I start working in my new job position in an hour. I'm nervous but I'm only working three hours today.


You can do this, you know you can.


----------



## Steve French

Couldn't get to sleep, despite not getting enough the night before. Still decided to soldier on with waking up another half-hour early. I would do it more subtly, like 10-15 minute ranges, if I had more time to do so. Maybe I will. Just 15 minutes a piece now. I was aiming for 8-8:30, but I suppose I will get up at 9. I can still get to my appointed time easily enough by September. I feel pretty gross from only six hours last night. Can't seem to function without the sleep anymore. Even with the stimulants it kills my thinking, and I just don't feel recovered in any sense.


I read this interesting article about fasting for 16 hours, sleeping eight, and then getting up and immediately having breakfast. It sort of hooks on some caveman ****e I guess and resets your internal clock, as you get waking up associated with your first meal of the day and the hunger will just drive you out the sack. Sounds like a pain in the dick. My math is a bit off but it seems like I'd have to stay up like 30 hours to get it going in the first place, with half of those fasting.


----------



## roxslide

I drank way too much coffee today lol. Need to run some laps or something


----------



## riverbird

I'm always exhausted, no matter how much I sleep... so what's the point in sleeping at all?

I bought beer and I want some but I'm too tired and that's sad.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> Good luck! :squeeze


Thank you.  It wasn't bad. It was slow today.

@ANX1 Thank you. It seems pretty easy.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm liking this show Yellowstone. It's kind of like the cowboy version of The Sopranos.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Thank you.  It wasn't bad. It was slow today.
> 
> @*ANX1* Thank you. It seems pretty easy.


You're welcome. 

Good to hear.


----------



## SofaKing

riverbird said:


> I'm always exhausted, no matter how much I sleep... so what's the point in sleeping at all?
> 
> I bought beer and I want some but I'm too tired and that's sad.


Anymore unless I have a deep need to be inebriated, beer is just excess calories for me.

Too bad lately, the desire to be sober is low... but I hate fighting against weight gains already lost.


----------



## roxslide

2018 for me so far is the year of the color red....

so much blood and fire. red also represents politics to me, this year has been full of questionable politics. inconsolable anger from all sides. public outrage over nothing...

I would say last year's color was black. I mourned a lot last year. Not just about public events but due to stuff in my life as well.


----------



## Zatch

I'm very scared of how things are going right now, but I can't show it. People are counting on me.

It's very stressful.


----------



## riverbird

It sucks being lonely.


----------



## Sparky!

It’s 4am and why can’t I sleep. Oh well guess I’ll study more Prince2 

Sparky!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had to clean the filter in the a/c. Wasn't told how to do it until today. Haha. But it was fun running the hot water under it to get all the grime out.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I need to stop drinking. But I hate being sober. So much. I can't wait til marijuana is legal here. I could get some anyways, but it involves inconveniencing other people. I'd rather just buy it myself.


----------



## Zatch

the cheat said:


> I need to stop drinking. But I hate being sober. So much.


I hear that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

the cheat said:


> I need to stop drinking. But I hate being sober. So much. I can't wait til marijuana is legal here. I could get some anyways, but it involves inconveniencing other people. I'd rather just buy it myself.


Soon come my friend, soon come. It's more cost effective & there's no hangover or physical sluggishness as a result. That said, I work in a bottle shop & love a good brew or whiskey, lol


----------



## Cascades

ANX1 said:


> BMW's have good ride quality.
> 
> If the low end BMW range. They have PCV issues on engine, especially in cold climates where it clogs up due to ice (well known, warnings sent out about it). The hoses are so thin (too well designed to fit around other hoses, parts) that they can crack.
> 
> Top end BMW like the V8 models are ok, but wouldn't trust the hoses.
> 
> In addition, Mercedes engines are a nightmare to work on, as need specialist tool just to get the cam covers off and engines seem to be stuffed only after 30'000km or so due to too tight tolerances with cams (chain cambelt). If don't mind rebuilding engine, have the tools, then is ok.
> 
> Audi seems to make good handling cars and innovated 4wd in motorsport use, venting of fenders, etc.
> 
> Toyota, make sure the mats have hooks on one end of mat. The mats have been known to go under pedals and cause driving issues (had recalls). Toyota are known to over engineer their engines with good quality parts (Supra is one example), so getting a quality engine. Chassis is good too, but expensive parts due to quality.
> 
> Nissan make good cars (well engineered), mats are hooked, but have some internal design issues with some older design engines (rebuild to fix the issues which are already fixed on Toyota engines and parts are available from Nismo, aftermarket, etc). But are up there with Toyota in terms of quality, good design, handle like a racecar.
> 
> General rule of thumb with new cars is anything over 100,000kms you need to do a lot of maintenance on engine, body of car, suspension, etc. Most in the know own most new cars up to 100,000km and then buy a car with lower km. Spend less on maintenance that way, keep value of car which allows to buy a newer car. Most cars are use, dispose these days.
> 
> Unless it is a classic which goes up in value over time, or when restored to like new condition.
> 
> Best advice is talk to a mechanic, as you'll soon learn all about the faults with each car, cost's of parts, etc.


Thanks for your input. I don't know what the hell I'm supposed to be looking for other than it appealing to me. What's your opinion on say a Honda Accord Euro (2011-2013)? Now since seeing that Audi, I'm liking those but the one's in my price range are 2010 and under models so I dunno about getting such an old car. I am being told to spend more for later year models so it'll last me, which is true but does it matter that much if I drive say, 5000-10,000 k's a year? Sorry, you just seem to know your cars a little better than I do and I don't have much people to ask.


----------



## Cascades

the cheat said:


> I need to stop drinking. But I hate being sober. So much. I can't wait til marijuana is legal here. I could get some anyways, but it involves inconveniencing other people. I'd rather just buy it myself.


:hug


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> Thanks for your input. I don't know what the hell I'm supposed to be looking for other than it appealing to me. What's your opinion on say a Honda Accord Euro (2011-2013)? Now since seeing that Audi, I'm liking those but the one's in my price range are 2010 and under models so I dunno about getting such an old car. I am being told to spend more for later year models so it'll last me, which is true but does it matter that much if I drive say, 5000-10,000 k's a year? Sorry, you just seem to know your cars a little better than I do and I don't have much people to ask.


I always liked the look of those Hondas - I often think they look quite classy, never had one though.

I know you asked ANX and he obviously knows a lot more than I do - but I think the main thing is to get it checked out by the RACV, or NRMA in your case up there.

Just on a side-note - my son bought his first car a while ago and I was amazed he actually did what I suggested he do. He bought privately (no dodgy dealers with their mark-ups) and had an RACV check. He actually did all those things, then bargained the price down as well.

I was amazed - I never listened to my father at all. I just usually did the opposite of what he said when I was a kid.


----------



## Cascades

Oh no thats ok  Yes definitely! I'll find the car first and then of course do that cause I always worry about encountering problems that they "forget" to tell me about. Im trying to stay away from dealerships because I dont have the energy or time to be mucked around. I hate the games they play. 

Naww well good on him! Hope hes had no issues with it!


----------



## SofaKing

riverbird said:


> It sucks being lonely.


Absolutely


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I need a lotto win or instant death.


----------



## Cascades

Pete Beale said:


> I need a lotto win or instant death.


Lets hope its the lotto..


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Cascades said:


> Lets hope its the lotto..


I'd just drop from a heart attack or stroke if I did bloody win due to excitement . :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Cascades said:


> Thanks for your input. I don't know what the hell I'm supposed to be looking for other than it appealing to me. What's your opinion on say a Honda Accord Euro (2011-2013)? Now since seeing that Audi, I'm liking those but the one's in my price range are 2010 and under models so I dunno about getting such an old car. I am being told to spend more for later year models so it'll last me, which is true but does it matter that much if I drive say, 5000-10,000 k's a year? Sorry, you just seem to know your cars a little better than I do and I don't have much people to ask.


You're welcome. 

Honda's are good cars. Engines are good. Chassis is light, but sometimes weaker (older models). New model cars are heavier due to more reinforcing / stronger chassis.

With some cars made in Germany (Porsche is one example) they tend to galvanize chassis before painting, so if paint chips you have the galvanizing to prevent rusting.

One thing I don't like with new cars is the 24 volt electrical system. 12 volt electrical system on older cars.

The battery on new cars is coded (code is mentioned on battery) to fit into the car it is designed for and this is one reason why mechanics don't like working on them. If put battery in incorrectly they are known to damage the engine ECU which cost's a lot.

On older cars if add accessories (radio's, gauges, etc) above what a factory car has you fit a bigger battery. You can't do this with new cars unless replace the engine ECU or reprogram it.

Most women buy Mazda 3 or Nissan March or cars with low capacity engines which are cheap to run (Toyota Prius is another taxi drivers, women use). Or with latest tech (screen in middle of dash or back of headrests) for entertainment purposes.

Ask @*Crisigv* on here as I think she has a Mazda 3 and does work on the car herself and is a daily driver. Mazda 3 looks modern, but Mazda's do have engine design issues (bottom of engine).

If want to save money, car auctions are where car dealers send their cars when they can't sell them (sometimes have issues as to reason why they can't sell them. Sometimes minor issues, but not worth the money for them to fix and make a profit, so easier to send to auctions to sell them). The auction places have car inspections (if don't have a mechanic to check over before buying).

If looking at cars you need to know:

What you are going to use it for to pick model of car and how many doors you need (off road, road use, holidays, transporting family, transporting friends places, etc).

Gas mileage (important if a daily with high fuel prices).

Do you like the look of car.

Do you like how it drives where you are going to drive it.

KM or miles (if in the US) of car.

Service history of car (does it have the factory service book or service history from when new?).

Servicing of car is key. If serviced properly you get less problems. That includes servicing aircon which most overlook until causes issues.

Part availability, price (more cars built usually means more parts available / made by factory as replacement parts and smaller cars have cheaper parts due to as an example wheel size, so cheaper tyres).

Design issues, every car has them (why they fix them in next car they make). That is why car manufacturers have sports departments where fixes can be found for some of these design issues.

If want to avoid most design issues, buy later year of that model. So say they started making them in 2010-2015, buy the 2015.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I know you asked ANX and he obviously knows a lot more than I do - but I think the main thing is to get it checked out by the RACV, or NRMA in your case up there.


She was talking to you mate, not me. Sorry if I interrupted your conversation. 

Not really know more. We all know different information from life experiences (no one person knows everything). You know some things better than I do. I just share what I learnt.

I wouldn't have known of the RACV or NRMA, so you know more than me there.  :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

No rain the next few days so meh I'm happy.


----------



## Cascades

@ANX1 Oh wow, thanks for all that. I'll definitely keep alot of this in mind. I like the Mazda 3's, my mum has one but personally, they're a little too girly looking for me. I like mean looking cars. I might look into some more Jap cars or some Euro's and see what I can find. The place I was at yesterday was an auction house. Some had damage, some were brand new, some needed plates, some were good to go. All prices are set in stone, you cant negotiate with them and you can't test drive them which is weird but I would assume you'd have a cooling off period. Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The matter of fact manner in which a dog goes about being a dog amuses me.


----------



## alienbird

Why do some people not like sweets? I understand avoiding them due to health reasons, but... how do you not like sweets overall?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Cascades said:


> @*ANX1* Oh wow, thanks for all that. I'll definitely keep alot of this in mind. I like the Mazda 3's, my mum has one but personally, they're a little too girly looking for me. I like mean looking cars. I might look into some more Jap cars or some Euro's and see what I can find. The place I was at yesterday was an auction house. Some had damage, some were brand new, some needed plates, some were good to go. All prices are set in stone, you cant negotiate with them and you can't test drive them which is weird but I would assume you'd have a cooling off period. Thanks again for your advice!


You're welcome. 

Oh, ok. 

That is strange, as usually they allow test drives around the buildings. Maybe someone crashed and so thought wasn't a good idea. :stu

One car I liked that handled similar to my car was a 90's Ford Escort Cosworth.

Ford Focus RS is probably the modern equivalent -


----------



## unemployment simulator

a squirrel ran up the washing line and was about 2 ft from my head outside the back door. I wanted to feed him some bread, but he disappeared : /


----------



## Cascades

ANX1 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Oh, ok.
> 
> That is strange, as usually they allow test drives around the buildings. Maybe someone crashed and so thought wasn't a good idea. :stu
> 
> One car I liked that handled similar to my car was a 90's Ford Escort Cosworth.
> 
> Ford Focus RS is probably the modern equivalent -


It sounds nice :b and looks like it drives pretty good


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Cascades said:


> It sounds nice :b and looks like it drives pretty good


Might not be stock (but it does have a sporty sound, even when stock). 

Nurburgring is where car manufactures test their cars. That racetrack can be very hard on cars (good test of reliability, especially the 24 hour races with near to stock cars) and good handling cars usually have quick lap times.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

alienbird said:


> Why do some people not like sweets? I understand avoiding them due to health reasons, but... how do you not like sweets overall?


This confuses me as well, lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

New rule is going to be fun. I can see one of the regular posters sitting at his keyboard face exploding with redness about not being able to post about the single thing women want.
@alienbird @twytarn yeh, its bizarre. I go even further though, when someone says something like "this is too sweet" I am like, "wtf can that even mean?". That is basically like saying "I have too much money". There isn't any upper limit on how sweet something is, the sweeter it tastes the more I want to eat it.


----------



## alienbird

twytarn said:


> This confuses me as well, lol.


The cupcake in your avatar checks out well, haha.
I got free cupcakes yesterday because a family member wasn't big on sweets.
It would probably be a good thing if I hated sweets, but no. SUGAR, mmm!!


----------



## tea111red

Worst Cooks in America.....this show has been on for 14 seasons and I never heard of it till today. Didn't know what I was missing, lol. 

Puts me back to the times I had to cook meat for people when I never had in my life, lol (I'm a vegetarian and was forced to do it at work...after I had a panic attack inside anyway, lol). Also when they made me cook other stuff I had never made in my life. Got so nervous to see their reactions to the final product, lol.


----------



## tea111red

There was one time I had to make cookies and put a little too much baking soda in the mix....they ended up being the size of saucers once baked, lol.

I think I put 1 tbsp instead of 1 tsp of baking soda in. :lol


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> There was one time I had to make cookies and put a little too much baking soda in the mix....they ended up being the size of saucers once baked, lol.
> 
> I think I put 1 tbsp instead of 1 tsp of baking soda in.


You would like Good Eats episode "Three Chips for Sister Sara" where he goes through adjustments and food science behind different styles of chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## tea111red

SofaKing said:


> You would like Good Eats episode "Three Chips for Sister Sara" where he goes through adjustments and food science behind different styles of chocolate chip cookies.


Hey, thanks for the recommendation! Looks like it'll be helpful to watch.


----------



## CNikki

Feeling a bit comfy enough where I want to drift off to sleep. I know I can't since I want to finally have a normal sleeping schedule. Forgot what that is like.


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> Feeling a bit comfy enough where I want to drift off to sleep. I know I can't since I want to finally have a normal sleeping schedule. Forgot what that is like.


I love that feeling. Give in to it...it's worth it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, I took out a wad of cash cause I was ordering food. The woman asked an embarrassing question. She asked if I was a stripper or a waitress. :O That was so awkward. I just told her I took it out of my card. She said it pretty loud, too. Im pretty sure my face went red.


----------



## Suchness

I want to focus more on myself and less on things that have been distracting me. I need to work on myself and accomplish my goals, thats the main thing even if I dont get what I want after the main thing is to get better. Everything will flow after that.


----------



## Suchness

Even these Egyptologists dont seem to believe what theyre saying lol. The good old mainstream and their brainwashing machine continues to churn on.


----------



## SofaKing

Obviously, I don't mean that much to anyone. No surprise.


----------



## harrison

Fun to see a pair of old Sennheiser 414's in a movie. I listened to so much music on a pair of those many years ago - bloody good headphones.


----------



## komorikun

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> New rule is going to be fun. I can see one of the regular posters sitting at his keyboard face exploding with redness about not being able to post about the single thing women want.
> 
> @alienbird @twytarn yeh, its bizarre. I go even further though, when someone says something like "this is too sweet" I am like, "wtf can that even mean?". That is basically like saying "I have too much money". There isn't any upper limit on how sweet something is, the sweeter it tastes the more I want to eat it.


I like sweets but usually the frosting on cupcakes is gross. Way too sweet. Maybe it's just American cupcakes...

But yeah, I don't understand people who don't like sweets at all.


----------



## firestar

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> New rule is going to be fun. I can see one of the regular posters sitting at his keyboard face exploding with redness about not being able to post about the single thing women want.
> 
> @alienbird @twytarn yeh, its bizarre. I go even further though, when someone says something like "this is too sweet" I am like, "wtf can that even mean?". That is basically like saying "I have too much money". There isn't any upper limit on how sweet something is, the sweeter it tastes the more I want to eat it.


A few months ago, I was eating lunch with my brother. He told me his frosty (not sure if they have those overseas - basically a thick milkshake) was too sweet for him. I had no problem finishing mine. It was a small frosty, too.

I know he eats healthy, but I'm sure I could avoid eating sweets for a long, long time and still have no trouble finishing a frosty.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

alienbird said:


> Why do some people not like sweets? I understand avoiding them due to health reasons, but... how do you not like sweets overall?


 Can't speak for not liking them at all. But I definitely have to avoid them for health reasons.

Actually, my biggest problem is stuff like pizza. Pizza is unbelievably unhealthy even if you don't have anything like diabetes or heart disease. If you don't have health problems, pizza is how you get them.

I can eat a candy bar (a smallish one) once in a while. It's probably safer for people who are already healthy to stay that way by not giving into the temptation to eat sweets. Like I said. Once in a while probably isn't going to hurt anyone but it's all too easy to like it too much.

Most people (long term) are not capable of keeping something they love to a once in a while thing. I guess people are prejudices against sweets because they are so beguiling. It's very easy to indulge and believe it can't hurt you.


----------



## roxslide

alienbird said:


> Why do some people not like sweets? I understand avoiding them due to health reasons, but... how do you not like sweets overall?


I actually like some sweets but dislike a lot of random foods because they are too sweet for me. I am just a savory type person. I guess you could say I'm salty, heh.

Drinks especially. I hate most sweet drinks... I drink my tea and coffee plain and black. Even juice is too sweet for me... I water it down usually or drink water infusions.

It's just too rich. I feel like my taste buds are being assaulted and I can't properly enjoy what I am eating or taste the flavor.

Anyway, everyone is different. I've been a barista for years now and I can tell you that there are serious variations in what people like and dislike when it comes to flavor.


----------



## Suchness

How do heartbroken people listen to love songs? Its too sad.


----------



## Suchness

Imagine if we lived in the same area and one day, like tomorrow our anxiety disappeared and we started hanging out. That would be interesting.


----------



## Cascades

Suchness said:


> Imagine if we lived in the same area and one day, like tomorrow our anxiety disappeared and we started hanging out. That would be interesting.


You mean people on SAS? Would be interesting, would be kinda fun too..


----------



## komorikun

I walked to the booze store today to buy some dark rum. Plan on making strawberry daiquiri and piña colada. My blender finally arrived today. Well on the way there I saw a cell phone lying face down right in the middle of the sidewalk. Looked kind of grimy/dirty. I just left it there.

Well, I went to a pet store (3 minutes from the booze store) for a little while to check out the cats for adoption. Usually they have no cats but today there were 2 kitties, including one very vocal and attention wanting black cat. If someone walked near the cage, he'd meow and stick his paw out. And I went to have a look at litter boxes and cat cages. Just to get a sense of the size. After that I headed to the booze store. So on my walk back I run into these 2 guys on bikes. The Asian one asked if I saw a phone!! I told him I saw one with an orange case. He asked if I picked it up and I said no. I couldn't remember the exact spot I saw it but I flippantly pointed in one direction. After I said that, I was like...oops maybe I was wrong. He was going up and down the street and later talked to me again, and this time I just said that I walked between Whole Foods and XX Street, so it was somewhere in between.

Maybe I should have picked it up. Oh well. But I don't know what I'd do with it. I'm too lazy to take the bus to get to the police department or whatever. I guess it's like my dad always said, the problem with me is not what I do, it's what I *don't* do.


----------



## Zatch

Just remembered how much physical pain I was in last year around this time, having to work despite it with little opportunity to recover. It brought me to tears and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

I would go back in time to hug myself to sleep.


----------



## Suchness

Cascades said:


> You mean people on SAS? Would be interesting, would be kinda fun too..


Yeah, from SAS. Would be fun.


----------



## Chevy396

Suchness said:


> Yeah, from SAS. Would be fun.


I'll go ahead and notify the FBI ahead of time, just to save them some time.


----------



## ShadowOne

there's someone in my alley with a muffler that is obnoxiously loud

I want to blow up his car...

whether hes in it or not is up for debate..i mean, he might just get another one so...


----------



## SplendidBob

komorikun said:


> I like sweets but usually the frosting on cupcakes is gross. Way too sweet. Maybe it's just American cupcakes...
> 
> But yeah, I don't understand people who don't like sweets at all.





firestar said:


> A few months ago, I was eating lunch with my brother. He told me his frosty (not sure if they have those overseas - basically a thick milkshake) was too sweet for him. I had no problem finishing mine. It was a small frosty, too.
> 
> I know he eats healthy, but I'm sure I could avoid eating sweets for a long, long time and still have no trouble finishing a frosty.


It's pretty much a blessing to not like sweet things. Built in capacity to maintain weight and not have the constant battle with it I have .



roxslide said:


> I actually like some sweets but dislike a lot of random foods because they are too sweet for me. I am just a savory type person. I guess you could say I'm salty, heh.
> 
> Drinks especially. I hate most sweet drinks... I drink my tea and coffee plain and black. Even juice is too sweet for me... I water it down usually or drink water infusions.
> 
> It's just too rich. I feel like my taste buds are being assaulted and I can't properly enjoy what I am eating or taste the flavor.
> 
> Anyway, everyone is different. I've been a barista for years now and I can tell you that there are serious variations in what people like and dislike when it comes to flavor.


Actually, damn, I can't stand sugar in coffee. That is too sweet.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Think I came back to this place at the wrong time, the forum is too overly moderated and I do enjoy me some chaos (mild chaos to be more precise). The new gender rule is just gonna make this place boring


----------



## SofaKing

Yeah...obnoxious noises make me stabby. Motorcycles, blasting stereos, etc.


ShadowOne said:


> there's someone in my alley with a muffler that is obnoxiously loud
> 
> I want to blow up his car...
> 
> whether hes in it or not is up for debate..i mean, he might just get another one so...


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Suchness said:


> How do heartbroken people listen to love songs? Its too sad.


I've never understood this. Who the **** want's to listen to songs that make them ball their eyes out.

I want to get over it, not make myself feel ****ing worse listening to lyrics that relate to how **** I feel.


----------



## unemployment simulator

**** all enthusiasm for stuff at the moment. ugh.

was thinking while walking home how my whole family always talked me out of everything I wanted to do. for example can't get a loan or overdraft because I won't be able to pay it back, can't move out because I won't be able to look after myself, can't get a motor bike because I will have an accident and die. all the things I wanted to do they complained about or talked me out of doing. it's too dangerous, too expensive, or beyond my capabilities. I am sure they had my best interests at heart but I really do think its the wrong way of telling a kid something? sure, make them aware of any pitfalls or dangers but still encourage them to live the life they want to live! if a person says they want to do something I don't think it's irresponsible to let them do it as long as they know any downsides to it. I think half the reason I never do anything is because of this constant fear and worry about the consequences of doing it.


----------



## unemployment simulator

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> yeh, its bizarre. I go even further though, when someone says something like "this is too sweet" I am like, "wtf can that even mean?". That is basically like saying "I have too much money". There isn't any upper limit on how sweet something is, the sweeter it tastes the more I want to eat it.


agreed on this. for instance I am pretty sure I have never eaten a biscuit I don't like? when people say "oh I don't like those biscuits" I am like huh? what? you're doing it wrong, EAT ALL THE BISCUITS!


----------



## SplendidBob

unemployment simulator said:


> agreed on this. for instance I am pretty sure I have never eaten a biscuit I don't like? when people say "oh I don't like those biscuits" I am like huh? what? you're doing it wrong, EAT ALL THE BISCUITS!


I just assume when people say something like that they forgot to add "relative to other nicer biscuits" as a sort of first world "I prefer more luxury biscuits" deal. I don't think people can actually _really_ dislike biscuits. Can they?


----------



## unemployment simulator

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> I just assume when people say something like that they forgot to add "relative to other nicer biscuits" as a sort of first world "I prefer more luxury biscuits" deal. I don't think people can actually _really_ dislike biscuits. Can they?


I think it must be that? I will have to interrogate the next person who says they don't like a particular biscuit and get to the bottom of this.


----------



## SplendidBob

unemployment simulator said:


> I think it must be that? I will have to interrogate the next person who says they don't like a particular biscuit and get to the bottom of this.


:lol

"When you say you don't like it, do you actually mean it?"
"Yes"
"You actually don't like it?"
"I don't like it"
"You mean relative to other nicer biscuits?"
"Oh yeh, I mean, yeh, I would rather eat a biscuit from another biscuit family"
"So you do like it?"
"Yes"
/sigh

Biscuit disliking time wasters are the worst.


----------



## Chevy396

If you are trying to get the truth out of someone, you don't torture them, you give them a mixture of cocaine and heroin and let them enjoy themselves. Sooner than later they will start talking.


----------



## unemployment simulator

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> :lol
> 
> "When you say you don't like it, do you actually mean it?"
> "Yes"
> "You actually don't like it?"
> "I don't like it"
> "You mean relative to other nicer biscuits?"
> "Oh yeh, I mean, yeh, I would rather eat a biscuit from another biscuit family"
> "So you do like it?"
> "Yes"
> /sigh
> 
> Biscuit disliking time wasters are the worst.


:lol it might take me ages to actualise this, I don't have conversations irl very often, much less about the niceness of biscuits. new goal!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Wish I had determination, focus, or whatever it is that makes people stick to a subject and get good at it instead of jumping from this thing to that.


----------



## girlyone1

Love


----------



## Cascades

I'm sitting here bawling my eyes out watching those 'dog reunites with family' videos on YouTube

I've always wanted a dog


----------



## mt moyt

tribal wars forums are 10x more dead than here


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

This mental health thing I have to go to on tuesday. Gonna be a complete waste of time with useless generic advice of volunteering at the local, miserable charity shops and trying meds that increase my anhedonia and kill my penis stone cold dead.

I want them to pull out multiple expedition duffel bags filled with £50 notes and call me a taxi, coz **** all else is going to help. 

Don't know why I'm even bothering to go. It's in a ****ty nothing town as well.

Meh


----------



## CNikki

geraltofrivia said:


> Wish I had determination, focus, or whatever it is that makes people stick to a subject and get good at it instead of jumping from this thing to that.


I definitely get that. If I do stick to something then I have to be _really_ passionate about it, which seems to be rare. Then I wonder why I'm stunted from potential growth and opportunities.


----------



## Red2N

Hazard.


----------



## firestar

I like Duolingo. I know it has its flaws, but generally I've found it useful when learning Spanish. 

Except now. There is a whole unit called "Farm." It's to help learn the words for animals, which is fine except that all of the animals are doing human things - dogs learning French, cows opening windows, pigs cleaning. 

"El búho fue a un concierto con sus amigos." Seriously?!


----------



## firestar

"Los peces abrieron una botella de vino" - that's just not physically possible.


----------



## Barakiel

firestar said:


> "Los peces abrieron una botella de vino" - that's just not physically possible.


There's a whole tumblr blog dedicated to the weird sentences Duo likes to come up with.


----------



## harrison

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> I just assume when people say something like that they forgot to add "relative to other nicer biscuits" as a sort of first world "I prefer more luxury biscuits" deal. I don't think people can actually _really_ dislike biscuits. Can they?


I must admit mate - I think I'm one of those people that isn't a huge fan of biscuits. (or sweet things in general actually) It _is_ nice you guys actually say "biscuits" though. I think in America a biscuit is a scone. That would confuse me even more than I am now. (which is obviously quite a lot)

I used to love sweet things and would buy chocoloate etc - but lately I'm more of a savoury man. Not sure why. I do still probably have far too much sugar with all my cups of tea though.

Oh, and what's all this talk about a new gender rule? (almost said role there - that could've caused a few problems on here)


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> I'm sitting here bawling my eyes out watching those 'dog reunites with family' videos on YouTube
> 
> I've always wanted a dog


My wife spends an astonishing amount of time watching labrador videos on Youtube. It might be a bit less now she's actually got another one in the house - but I bet she still watches them. It's incredible.

I also think you'd better get a dog.


----------



## firestar

Barakiel said:


> There's a whole tumblr blog dedicated to the weird sentences Duo likes to come up with.


:lol Thank you for this.


----------



## harrison

And talking about biscuits - I'm going for lunch with the family today at Brunetti's. It's a big Italian place in Carlton ( @Cascades probably knows it  ) - they have sweet things that would drive most people mad.

They also have good pasta and pizza too.


----------



## Paper Samurai

My motivation levels always bounce from very high to very low, I wish it was somewhere in the middle more consistently.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

On the train today I ended up sitting next to this woman who had been drinking a bit, but not _too _ drunk. It was 12:30-1:00pm. She spoke a few times, talking about stuff like animals she wanted to see outside the window. It was obvious she took that journey quite often. I think she was having a bad day. Then a bit later ended up spilling her drink on herself. She also started touching my arm at one point not long after that while talking to me and was like 'sorry I keep touching you is this alright?' (no... Not exactly, but I guess I'll just ignore that to avoid awkwardness since I'm leaving the train soon) then started complaining about how people are 'so weird about that these days.' 'Technology has made everyone unable to connect.'

Then she started talking about how the name of the place we were getting off at used to be called something else and then started off on a rant about how men there killed women (I have no idea what historically specifically she was referring to as it seemed to be a specific thing,) and finished with 'men are *******s.'

Pretty sure she assumed I was a teenager and pointed out that I was small at one point. It was probably for the best that she thought that because she clearly thought my very noticeable anxiety was less weird as a result. Initially I was surprised enough I guess that I started breathing weirdly and then started panicking about my breathing so that took about ten minutes to get under control. As we were getting off at the stop she turned to someone behind her and joked that I chucked a drink at her which she also said before is what she'd tell her (25 year old) daughter who she was meeting. And who was apparently big and could beat me up. She was joking though.

Anyway that was the most awkward thing I've experienced on public transport here. Of course it happened the second time I was on a train in the North ever lol. This was pretty much me (not from London though.)

Also I spent like 7 hours in train stations/on trains today. Not because this journey should have taken more than 4 hours even with the changes, but because trains were constantly delayed/cancelled because of missing people. Not technical fault, not engineering work. Just to the extent that they ever explained any of that 'a bunch of people who were supposed to be here disappeared.' lol. Then there was like a train to Manchester Airport I was going to catch except it only had four coaches and was so packed I couldn't even fit on it standing so went to Birmingham new street instead (which tbh was more convenient anyway,) but had to wait a while.


----------



## tea111red

I don't even know what I can bond w/ people over.


----------



## SofaKing

firestar said:


> I like Duolingo. I know it has its flaws, but generally I've found it useful when learning Spanish.
> 
> Except now. There is a whole unit called "Farm." It's to help learn the words for animals, which is fine except that all of the animals are doing human things - dogs learning French, cows opening windows, pigs cleaning.
> 
> "El búho fue a un concierto con sus amigos." Seriously?!


At least Duolingo is getting more sophisticated.

When I did it last year it was "Yo soy un pinguino."


----------



## SplendidBob

@harrison https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f249/announcement-increased-gender-bias-reports.html


----------



## harrison

Thanks Bob. I don't really know the rules on here - I've been sort of winging it for years. (obviously)


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> At least Duolingo is getting more sophisticated.
> 
> When I did it last year it was "Yo soy un pinguino."


My theory wasn't that Duolingo has become more sophisticated. I actually assumed that a Spanish-speaking country had secretly perfected genetically engineered animals, and that in that country it is perfectly normal for animals to cook, clean, and write letters in Japanese.


----------



## 3stacks

Can't get rid of this damn tonsil stone ugh


----------



## SofaKing

firestar said:


> My theory wasn't that Duolingo has become more sophisticated. I actually assumed that a Spanish-speaking country had secretly perfected genetically engineered animals, and that in that country it is perfectly normal for animals to cook, clean, and write letters in Japanese.


I think I read that online somewhere.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

That food I had to work with at work today made me really hungry. :/


----------



## Vip3r

I enjoyed driving for Ubereats today. It was easy, and everyone I encountered was nice. I will have to try it at a busier time though cause I didn't make enough money.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think I when I die I'll be in Hell since I've been unable to keep God's New Testament Commandments.


----------



## Cascades

@harrison I don't know that place, in fact I very rarely ventured into Carlton when I was living there. I hope you have a nice time there tho, place looks good


----------



## Chevy396

People used to commission websites from me all the time when I was younger, but not so much anymore. I guess it has gotten easier for them to do it themselves and more people know HTML. But I can't help but feel like people have realized that putting up a site doesn't get you visitors, you have to really advertise.


----------



## Suchness

My Spotify Daily Mix is surprisingly good.


----------



## Chevy396

Stretching while high is like a big rubbery orgasm.


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> I enjoyed driving for Ubereats today. It was easy, and everyone I encountered was nice. I will have to try it at a busier time though cause I didn't make enough money.


Oh thats cool 
I always wondered how driving for Ubereats would be, I couldn't do it, I love food too much to not want to eat it lol


----------



## komorikun

More weird stuff happening on my infrequent outings. I don't know why I see more crap here than in NYC but I do.

So today I went to downtown to buy some black shirts, hair cutting scissors, a potato masher, measuring spoons, a whisk, and some brownie mix. Various crazy homeless people screaming and acting erratic as usual. Couldn't find anything I liked at Forever 21 or H&M. I did finally find some decent shirts at Zara. The lighting is godawful at those 3 stores. What is up with having a dark store with *blinding spotlights (track lighting)* all over the place? It was really disturbing my eyes and what with the store being crowded just made the place into some blinding obstacle course. The lighting at Target, GAP, and Old Navy was much, much better.

Then I went back home to drop the stuff off before going to a different area where I do my grocery shopping. This is the reason why shopping sucks up so much of my time...I can only carry so much. So the grocery shopping went fine. Was kind of odd on the way home that some couple got on the same bus stop as me, sat near me, and got off at the same stop too and then walked in same direction....Ugh. I got annoyed so I stopped for a while and let them get ahead cause I hate walking right behind people, especially behind couples, and especially on narrow bridges where you can't pass by. The guy was uglier than the woman by the way.

So just as I was like 3 minutes from my house, some guy in a metallic blue car starts honking the horn like a nutcase. The guy in front gets all pissed off and purposely stops his car repeatedly and screams "F___ off *******!! You want to get out and talk!!" But the blue car guy keeps honking his horn like an idiot. Repeats several times. I thought they were going to get into a car accident or get into a physical fight. It was bad. Luckily that didn't happen but I certainly didn't want to see all that.


----------



## harrison

Cascades said:


> @harrison I don't know that place, in fact I very rarely ventured into Carlton when I was living there. I hope you have a nice time there tho, place looks good


You should definitely check out Brunetti's when you come back down here. They've got a huge new place in the city too - in Flinders Lane. It's fantastic. Also another one inside Myers on Bourke Street - on about the 5th floor or something.

I think I ate a bit too much spaghetti though. :roll


----------



## tea111red

Dog kept barking so I played him random songs to see what would get him to hush up.......what he seemed to respond best to was old jazz music and the MASH theme, lol.


----------



## Cascades

harrison said:


> You should definitely check out Brunetti's when you come back down here. They've got a huge new place in the city too - in Flinders Lane. It's fantastic. Also another one inside Myers on Bourke Street - on about the 5th floor or something.
> 
> I think I ate a bit too much spaghetti though. :roll


Lol well Im glad to hear you enjoyed it! I'll add it to my list. For sure if there's sweets, like the fat shxt I am, I'll be there


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

My mother's depressed because now she's lost the relationship with me due to my depression, which is caused by me losing "her". She's now realizing that I took over from my dad, and now she need's the relationship she should have had with my dad that she had with me, but he's not interested in doing the thing's I used to do with her. She feels unloved by him. I don't know what would have happened to them if I'd been normal and had moved on when I should have. 

They have nothing in common and he's given up. Just want's to watch TV, maintain the house and do the odd shop in town. I'm miserable all the time and more boring and old than him now. Everything's a mess and reality is too much now. Everyone in this house is lonely. Since I lost "her" a lot of buried stuff has been exposed. I'm so depressed now and feel like this is it, and I'm waiting to die. Same goes for her and him. I want her back to talk with me about how bad everything is now. I need her to understand and empathize with me. I can't see any other way of lifting the depression.

I met her because I needed her. I can't believe this has happened and I don't know what to do. I need help but from where? I feel completely alone, more than ever now. I can't do the meet's anymore because I feel so depressed. I'm back to being way too isolated again. All I want is for her to talk to me and care. Instead the complete opposite has happened and I'm left with serious depression that's affecting my family. My mom told me last night that she's broken and didn't want to wake up anymore, while sobbing like a baby. I don't recognize her. None of this would have happened if things hadn't gone wrong with "her". I thought my life would finally improve but it's worse than ever now and I'm in deep ****. I feel completely trapped, lonely as hell and hopeless.


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> Dog kept barking so I played him random songs to see what would get him to hush up.......what he seemed to respond best to was old jazz music and the MASH theme, lol.


I was watching a MASH marathon last night. The original movie is excellent too. Both timeless.

The theme song is "Suicide is Painless", btw.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think I'm on the outside looking in again. I think I should just turn this computer off and go eat something. Maybe I'll be back and maybe I won't.


----------



## tea111red

SofaKing said:


> I was watching a MASH marathon last night. The original movie is excellent too. Both timeless.
> 
> The theme song is "Suicide is Painless", btw.


Yeah....I found out the name of the theme awhile back and was kind of surprised it was actually named that.


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> Yeah....I found out the name of the theme awhile back and was kind of surprised it was actually named that.


If you ever watched the original movie, it was sung at a group assisted suicide for a dentist who wanted to die because he thought he might be gay. They changed his mind, though I won't spoil it further.


----------



## 3stacks

I think if I didn't have really bad acne scars down both sides of my face then I'd be much more confident and look quite a bit better.


----------



## Suchness

I was playing Ni No Kuni 2 and it felt magical and I felt like I was living a magical life. At one point I felt like had experienced this, I dont remember if it was a thought I had or a dream but the exact same thing had already happened. I was in a platform area in the game, it felt magical and surreal and when I moved a statue the feeling of déjà vu was very strong. 
In the game I was reading a story about meeting people like wizards and going on an adventure, it was about going down the right path and it felt like thats what my life was about. Its as if Im living this magical life and Im on the right path to get to where I want to go.


----------



## CNikki

Contemplating whether if I should nap or not. Woke up at around 2 AM and couldn't fall back to sleep. In all fairness, I did sleep a bit early.


----------



## Suchness

I dont know what the internet is but I have it.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> Thanks Bob. I don't really know the rules on here - I've been sort of winging it for years. (obviously)


I think I read them once. This new rule, as well as most of the others (other than the strange calling out banned members one) are pretty much covered by "don't be a tit". .



Chevy396 said:


> People used to commission websites from me all the time when I was younger, but not so much anymore. I guess it has gotten easier for them to do it themselves and more people know HTML. But I can't help but feel like people have realized that putting up a site doesn't get you visitors, you have to really advertise.


Aye, used to be my line of work but eventually you couldn't just throw up a crappy website and run off ("oh, you didn't say anything about traffic"). Had an old client want to pay me to redo his website, but he wanted to get high search engine rankings. I told him I couldn't magic up that, and said I could redesign it for him and make it so it could potentially get high rankings, but I couldn't deliver him to the top of the rankings and it would take a lot of work. He didn't reply. Probably should have taken the money but I basically couldn't stand him or his office either (he touched my leg at one point which creeped me the **** out).


----------



## riverbird

I applied for SSI because my anxiety/depression is preventing me from living normally. Every step of the way so far has been anxiety inducing. After I filled out the initial application online, I had one of the worst panic attacks I've had in recent years. I freaked out prior to them calling me to go over the application. And now I am feeling beyond anxious trying to fill out a packet the medical department sent me that I have to send back.

This is making me feel like a failure. I think that's why it's making me panic so much. I really hate this feeling.


----------



## SofaKing

riverbird said:


> I applied for SSI because my anxiety/depression is preventing me from living normally. Every step of the way so far has been anxiety inducing. After I filled out the initial application online, I had one of the worst panic attacks I've had in recent years. I freaked out prior to them calling me to go over the application. And now I am feeling beyond anxious trying to fill out a packet the medical department sent me that I have to send back.
> 
> This is making me feel like a failure. I think that's why it's making me panic so much. I really hate this feeling.


It takes a lot of courage to go through the process. That alone shows you're not a failure.


----------



## riverbird

SofaKing said:


> It takes a lot of courage to go through the process. That alone shows you're not a failure.


Thank you.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

3stacks said:


> I think if I didn't have really bad acne scars down both sides of my face then I'd be much more confident and look quite a bit better.


Acne scars?








'


----------



## Steve French

Apparently the air quality here lately is so bad, it's effects on the lungs are equivalent to smoking over half a pack a day. Interesting.


----------



## discopotato

Why am I so angry all the time. I want to punch everyone


----------



## Ominous Indeed

discopotato said:


> Why am I so angry all the time. I want to punch everyone


One punch woman?


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Entertaining yourself is hard... Can someone come entertain me?


----------



## discopotato

Ominous Indeed said:


> One punch woman?


Yes :b


----------



## Ominous Indeed

discopotato said:


> Yes :b


Getting off SAS now. I am not sure it's safe for me anymore. The chance of getting punched has increased a lot these last moments


----------



## komorikun

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...ight-now-2031289/index365.html#post1093411023

I rode the bus without paying last night. I had already paid for the round trip to and from downtown. You get free transfers to other buses for 2 hours after the first one. So I got to the supermarket for free. But the 2 hours were over by the time I finished with supermarkets.

On certain bus lines you can tap your card before boarding to pay, that way everyone can get on quickly and people can board through other entrances besides the front. A sort of honor system. But they do busts occasionally (only happened to me once) and fare enforcement guys get on and check everyone's card or ask to see a paper transfer. I figured they wouldn't be doing that at 9pm on a Saturday night. Plus I think they do the busts on that particular line a little before downtown. I was only going 3 stops and getting off waaaay before downtown.


----------



## discopotato

Ominous Indeed said:


> Getting off SAS now. I am not sure it's safe for me anymore. The chance of getting punched has increased a lot these last moments


Nahhh, you're immune to my punches.. for now 8)


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder if anyone has ever guessed I am a science geek without knowing me very well. I used to associate with different gangs as a teen (and preteen) so I dressed and acted a certain way, but when I was at school I was on the honor roll and kind of obsessed with biology. I still dress sort of baggy, but inside I feel like the biggest dork in the world when I'm around people.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Tonight seems cool enough to not have to sleep with the AC on hopefully


----------



## Chevy396

Holy ****, Predator is back. #ChildhoodFlashback


----------



## stryder

All these games I want and how little money I have.


----------



## 3stacks

Ominous Indeed said:


> Acne scars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '


Haha they're just right on the sides of my face so you can't see them from the front


----------



## Suchness

Déjà vu again. It’s like I remember watching League and writing this. Sometimes its a very clear memory and I remember when I dreamt it but its not this time I just remember that it was at least a few years ago.


----------



## Chevy396

Isn't it kind of funny that drugs help to make you less paranoid about using drugs? So the more drugs you use, the more drugs you need to be less worried about it.


----------



## harrison

More earthquakes in Lombok.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> lanky, long black hair, smooth face, creepy looking, pale, witch-like.
> 
> Sometimes attractiveness can be more than meets the eye. His demeanour, personality, humour and charisma *nullifies the other negatives*
> 
> I'm not insulting these traits, as they can be attractive to others. It's just personal opinion.


Lol I mean. But OK.


----------



## Chevy396

I go through Aleve like candy.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I am watching a live stream of Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice and I honestly should be asleep but it's pretty goddamn addicting


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got to meet someone from SAS today. First time meeting someone from here after being on here for 7 years. It was fun.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I got to meet someone from SAS today. First time meeting someone from here after being on here for 7 years. It was fun.


It was very fun.  :high5


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I got to meet someone from SAS today. First time meeting someone from here after being on here for 7 years. It was fun.





Vip3r said:


> It was very fun.  :high5


Get a room you two.


----------



## Suchness

I'm thinkin about...I'm thinkin about...


----------



## Ai

I feel like such a bother... :sigh


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> It was very fun.  :high5


:high5
@Suchness Haha. We went to a Mexican restaurant and went to a couple stores. :boogie


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> Oh thats cool
> I always wondered how driving for Ubereats would be, I couldn't do it, I love food too much to not want to eat it lol


Yeah, it is really easy and not very stressful. Haha, the food does smell really good sometimes. :grin2:


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> :high5
> 
> @Suchness Haha. We went to a Mexican restaurant and went to a couple stores. :boogie


Aww, that's so sweet. You know I like to think that somehow I played a part in this, I dunno how but it makes me feel better. Don't forget to offer him some pasta.


----------



## Suchness

What am I thinking about RIGHT NOW, that is the question.


----------



## Suchness

Suchness said:


> What am I thinking about RIGHT NOW, that is the question.


"Right now"


----------



## tea111red

Right now, hey
It's your tomorrow
Right now,
C'mon, it's everything
Right now,
Catch a magic moment, do it
Right here and now
It means everything


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> Right now, hey
> It's your tomorrow
> Right now,
> C'mon, it's everything
> Right now,
> Catch a magic moment, do it
> Right here and now
> It means everything


Yeah, right now.


----------



## tea111red

suchness said:


> yeah, right now.


rIGHT NOW!

Right here, right now!

Edit: (I mean, "Right here, RIGHT NOW!")


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> rIGHT NOW!
> 
> Right here, right now!
> 
> Edit: (I mean, "Right here, RIGHT NOW!")


There only ever is NOW.


----------



## tea111red

NOW ....I'm thinking about that vitamin company called NOW.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> NOW ....I'm thinking about that vitamin company called NOW.


That made me think of Vitamin Water. I feel like having some now.


----------



## Zatch

Some older ladies told one of my coworkers I was cute. I've taken on a new look/style but I'm worried people still see me as a teenager or something.

I'm growing out my beard but I don't know if that'll be enough. I'm still too small. I need to put on weight.


----------



## tea111red

haha.


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


> That made me think of Vitamin Water. I feel like having some now.







I like that flavor.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> haha.


Lol, that's awesome. It's so now.



tea111red said:


> I like that flavor.


That flavour is so hot right now.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm thinking of going pro in poker. I have proven I have a gift online, so if I can get the right drug concoction I should do fine in person. Plenty of money to be made there still.


----------



## roxslide

Is it weird that I like a lot of traditionally creepy animals but some traditionally cute animals kind of freak me out? Like domestic rabbits... they look cute-ish from afar but their faces creep me out. Ugh. I hate their eyes.




















__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Eyebleach/comments/98pqo0

Like that is supposed to be cute but it gives me the heebie jeebies. I went to these bunnies Instagram account and now I'm all creeped out lol

Also horses and cows kind of freak me out too.


----------



## 0589471

lol I don't know what it is but there's something creepy about livestock in general. Horses are pretty from afar but up close I get nervous.

I'm used to rabbits because I had a little farm when I was little but I get what you mean about their eyes...albino rabbits are the creepiest.


roxslide said:


> Is it weird that I like a lot of traditionally creepy animals but some traditionally cute animals kind of freak me out? Like domestic rabbits... they look cute-ish from afar but their faces creep me out. Ugh. I hate their eyes.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Eyebleach/comments/98pqo0
> 
> Like that is supposed to be cute but it gives me the heebie jeebies. I went to these bunnies Instagram account and now I'm all creeped out lol
> 
> Also horses and cows kind of freak me out too.


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> Is it weird that I like a lot of traditionally creepy animals but some traditionally cute animals kind of freak me out? Like domestic rabbits... they look cute-ish from afar but their faces creep me out. Ugh. I hate their eyes.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Eyebleach/comments/98pqo0
> 
> Like that is supposed to be cute but it gives me the heebie jeebies. I went to these bunnies Instagram account and now I'm all creeped out lol
> 
> Also horses and cows kind of freak me out too.


Yeah, it's def weird.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> Aww, that's so sweet. You know I like to think that somehow I played a part in this, I dunno how but it makes me feel better. Don't forget to offer him some pasta.


Alright.  Pasta it is.


----------



## unemployment simulator

wow, I wonder how many years this person has been spying on me and taking mental notes on what I am doing and then retaliating out of spite and hostility with disturbing passive aggressive posts on another forum? I genuinely didn't give enough of a **** anymore to give it attention, past is the past,in fact this is the first time I have even bothered to talk about it. this behaviour they are displaying is very obsessive and strange, what a complete creepy weirdo! looks like I was right, makes me kind of glad things turned out the way they did, dodged a bullet there.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Less than 100 people logged in. Ghost town.


----------



## Zatch

"Is that kid a robot?"

I wasn't doing anything special, just doing my job fast. Developing a sense of conscious urgency instead of nervous panic is probably one of the best skills I've learned this year.


----------



## 3stacks

My eye hurts so much damn


----------



## Chevy396

Android Pie looks pretty sexy so far on my Pixel.


----------



## Lohikaarme

_help_


----------



## Steve French

Coffee seems dirty any more. Feel awful after drinking it. The ritalin doesn't really wake a man up, but hell, I sure do feel a lot more focused and clearheaded on it.


----------



## Chevy396

This Green Alien weed is fire, but it's scary as **** if you do just a tiny bit too much. Mostly sativa so it feels like you're about to explode your heart out of your chest.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have not listened to this track before. This is amazing.






You must listen very carefully to what I have to say.
There isn't much time, because You Know Who
has consumed all the instruments.

For many eons now I have been trapped on this planet.
He is keeping me here against my will, and sometimes
when I press my ear up very close to the concrete
I can hear his daughters sobbing with laughter.
Either I am blind, or I have been in darkness
ever since the sun exploded fourteen centuries ago.

A few hours ago, He Who Keeps Me Here visited me saying,
"God, why do the millions worship you instead of I ..
am I not more powerful, more forgiving and truly compassionate?"

A black liquid was seeping uncontrollably from my mouth
and all I could do was babble incomprehensibly
about a dream I had many moons ago.
In it, a clock ticked constantly, maddening my senses.

That was all, but it lasted for many days
until each tick seemed like fragments of glass piercing my scales.
He Who Keeps Me Here tells me that one day I will return to earth,
and then I will seek my revenge.


----------



## Chris S W

I can't even express myself properly and it's frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## harrison

Is there anything more boring than politics?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Chevy396 said:


> I'm thinking of going pro in poker. I have proven I have a gift online, so if I can get the right drug concoction I should do fine in person. Plenty of money to be made there still.


What's your bankroll? What's the plan? I'm thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## Chevy396

the cheat said:


> What's your bankroll? What's the plan? I'm thinking of doing the same thing.


Probably Adderal, Valium and a mild opiate in small amounts. I will have to wait until I make some extra money with a new business before I can buy in though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Chevy396 said:


> Probably Adderal, Valium and a mild opiate in small amounts. I will have to wait until I make some extra money with a new business before I can buy in though.


Is online poker legal in Colorado? No chance you'd start with a smaller amount of money online and build that up before trying live games? And would you play cash games, live? If so, and maybe you already know this, but unless you have(at least) a four-figure bankroll, live cash games won't be for you.

I'll, unfortunately, be getting some money from my mom's life insurance, and I plan on using some of it to have a decent starting bankroll to play poker... but I'll be starting online, and playing tournaments.


----------



## Chevy396

the cheat said:


> Is online poker legal in Colorado? No chance you'd start with a smaller amount of money online and build that up before trying live games? And would you play cash games, live? If so, and maybe you already know this, but unless you have(at least) a four-figure bankroll, live cash games won't be for you.
> 
> I'll, unfortunately, be getting some money from my mom's life insurance, and I plan on using some of it to have a decent starting bankroll to play poker... but I'll be starting online, and playing tournaments.


I actually haven't checked, but I assumed online poker was made illegal everywhere. I know they still operate, but my impression was that it's all small-time tournaments. When I used to play online you could still bet chips worth whatever you wanted, and there were some decent payout tournaments.

I was thinking of saving enough to enter the WSOP since I previously won the $10,000 entry to it through an online tournament and ended up not going because of SA. If you place anywhere near the top there you should have enough to bankroll you anywhere.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope our AC isn't broken been stuck at 74 for hrs.


----------



## 3stacks

Hope I can actually get a doctor's appointment in the morning this time lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Mmmmmm, beer.


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> Is there anything more boring than politics?


The issues are interesting to me but I have almost no interest in politicians. I don't care about their personalities or their personal lives. And the old "democrats vs republicans" thing in the US is a bore. Both parties have been bought out by the corporations and the ultra-wealthy.


----------



## Ekardy

the cheat said:


> Mmmmmm, beer.


Mmmmmm, soda.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol video description 'okay so I don't exactly know what this is'

I don't either. Also got really confused because I didn't realise that was Tom Hiddleston in the cowboy clips and ergo supposed to be Loki (I mean at first, I realised after going back and re-watching,) but like there are only two characters he plays in different films that can passably work as Loki for this kind of thing. Loki and then his vampire character in Only Lovers Left Alive that also had long black hair. Anyway was also confused by the end because I didn't realise that was Tom Holland but it is. And this is now the best thing. Am I going to end up jumping on this bandwagon now... I can see it happening. I mean I was reading Spideypool fanfiction too a while back but not with Tom Holland spiderman cause... Young character.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ekardy said:


> Mmmmmm, soda.


Mmmmmm, soda with Jack.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> Is there anything more boring than politics?


Probably not.

1. No capacity for anyone discussing / observing to have any impact on it whatsoever in any way.
2. All the people actually doing the politics are so awful it's pretty much impossible to have any positive feelings or thoughts about them.
3. All the people discussing the politics are so awful it's pretty much impossible to have any positive feelings or thoughts about them.

The politics subforum here should be on ignore by default for new users because it's where the most mentally ill of us here go to fling stale turds at each other in a pointless never ending battle of agonising tedium and ridiculousness.

That's my thinking on politics.


----------



## komorikun

:idea I know what is more boring than politics. 

Sports!


----------



## tea111red

@TinyFlutter I saw your post. I thought it was very kind and it made me feel better. Thank you for your support.  Sorry your family is difficult to deal w/, too.


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> The issues are interesting to me but I have almost no interest in politicians. I don't care about their personalities or their personal lives. And the old "democrats vs republicans" thing in the US is a bore. Both parties have been bought out by the corporations and the ultra-wealthy.





BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Probably not.
> 
> 1. No capacity for anyone discussing / observing to have any impact on it whatsoever in any way.
> 2. All the people actually doing the politics are so awful it's pretty much impossible to have any positive feelings or thoughts about them.
> 3. All the people discussing the politics are so awful it's pretty much impossible to have any positive feelings or thoughts about them.
> 
> The politics subforum here should be on ignore by default for new users because it's where the most mentally ill of us here go to fling stale turds at each other in a pointless never ending battle of agonising tedium and ridiculousness.
> 
> That's my thinking on politics.


I find it all pretty boring - even the issues really if I'm completely honest.

I tend to have a News24 station on in the mornings before I go out for the day and today our Government had a spill. There have been so many Prime Ministers in Australia lately it's getting ridiculous. Also, this is the guy that might actually have a chance of getting in soon. (it's a complicated and incredibly boring story - so I won't bore you with how this may actually be possible.)

Some people have (very unkindly) called him Mr Potato-head. And unfortunately he has about as much charisma as a cardboard box.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The covers that would make a solid cover band, or cover your cover band don’t interest me musically at all, and my life circumstances of not suffering hasn’t convinced me that playing those tunes is better than a generic gig... I get your points, it’s not a matter of not understanding, it’s simply that if I’m going to play tunes I didn’t write your setlist hadn’t one I’d choose to play of my own accord, that my problem


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> :idea I know what is more boring than politics.
> 
> Sports!


Actually, you've probably got a point there.

I can sort of watch a bit of tennis if the really good people are playing though. (sometimes)


----------



## Barakiel

Weird how there’s still that split-second of excitement whenever I see the one notification for a post quote I saw hours ago. But for all its problems, the classic skin actually lets me see the whole screen on mobile.


----------



## Suchness

Hey let's all cry together. We'll set up a time and announce that we're ready on here and with our combined powers we will force ourselves to cry, to just let it out you know, it'll be like therapy. This is gonna be me


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm better off dead. I don't want to go on anymore. I can't go on anymore. I can't move forward unless she comes back and fixes things. I've lost all hope and my life is nothing but pain and loneliness.


----------



## 3stacks

It's eid which means I get to go to my friend's house and eat all their good food lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, they're going to give me a bit more training at work and I didn't even ask if I could so that's good.


----------



## Chevy396

Last time I was living in California, and I let this young guy and his 17-year-old gf live with me for a couple weeks because they gave me $200, I had to call my uncle and cousins in who lived nearby for reinforcements because the guy stole the quarter pound of weed I was selling. The funny thing that I still laugh about is when my uncle called me back the first thing he asked was if he was black.

I was kind of shocked, but he was right after all and at this point, I felt like it might be kind of funny to let my racist hick cousins chase this guy down in their pickups and beat the hell out of him. I actually had to calm them down a little bit because they wanted to come over with guns and ****. Anyway, I'm sure that guy will never come back to the area. I'm not really proud of it, just kind of funny.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Drowning is supposed to be slow/difficult/painful, but I guess dying in the ocean would be atmospheric. Might be easier to drown in the ocean then in say a lake though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

komorikun said:


> :idea I know what is more boring than politics.
> 
> Sports!


How dare you!


----------



## The Library of Emma

Social anxiety has improved significantly.
Good. But.
I don’t see success. I don’t want to toe the line at manageable anxiety.
There must be more than this?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can't even. Like I'm not still on reddit right?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

I hate sharing the road with cyclists.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ignorant scum.


----------



## riverbird

I really hope I'm not getting sick.


----------



## harrison

Life is so fragile - we need to make the most of it while we can.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Things are just weird sometimes.


----------



## 3stacks

Maybe my attempts are stupid and pointless if nothing is gonna come out of it


----------



## Ekardy

Sometimes I feel like Pluto. Excommunicated from the other planets.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Sometimes I feel like Pluto. Excommunicated from the other planets.


That's a good one. Never seen that one before on here. 

Hope you feel better.


----------



## harrison

I spent the afternoon with my boy yesterday - just the two of us without my wife. Was so nice to be able to sit there with him. I can't believe how big and strong he is now, he used to be my little man but now he's bigger than I am.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I spent the afternoon with my boy yesterday - just the two of us without my wife. Was so nice to be able to sit there with him. I can't believe how big and strong he is now, he used to be my little man but now he's bigger than I am.


Awesome mate. 

Bonus of being big, strong is he can open the beer bottles for ya. :grin2:


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That's a good one. Never seen that one before on here.
> 
> Hope you feel better.


Thank you.
Yea the astronomy nerd in me is coming out. :nerd:


----------



## funnynihilist

Alan Watts was right


----------



## Nekobasu

Burn the heretic. Kill the mutant. Purge the unclean. It is better to die for the Emperor than to live for yourself.

Thinking of taking my kayak out tomorrow, get up in the wilderness for a few days, maybe lose myself


----------



## momentsunset

This guy at my volunteer job. I don't care if he doesn't have an impressive job, I don't care if he has social anxiety. I don't care if he's 6 years younger than me. He's really cute and nice. Wish I knew how to talk to him.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Awesome mate.
> 
> Bonus of being big, strong is he can open the beer bottles for ya. :grin2:


Haha - yeah, but I don't actually drink mate. 

We just had a nice lunch in a place near the house - it has a great atmosphere.

I can't believe how big he is now - it's hard to even get your arms around him to give him a hug. He goes to the gym all the time, I think a lot of these young guys do. They're giants.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thank you.
> Yea the astronomy nerd in me is coming out. :nerd:


Can I ask you? Do you take those pictures of yourself on your own or do you get someone else to do it?

I can never seem to take a decent selfie - I'm probably not doing it right. It's very tricky - my hand keeps getting in the way. :roll


----------



## harrison

Also, I've got a little patch of grey hair on the top of my head, plus it's getting sort of grey on the sides. 

Does this mean everyone will start giving me their seat on the tram soon? 

(probably not)


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Can I ask you? Do you take those pictures of yourself on your own or do you get someone else to do it?
> 
> I can never seem to take a decent selfie - I'm probably not doing it right. It's very tricky - my hand keeps getting in the way. :roll


I take them of myself. Just trying to find an angle with my hand usually ending in a weird contorted position haha resulting in a hand cramp. There should be an easier way though but the one thing I learned in photography class was find your light and find your angle.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I take them of myself. Just trying to find an angle with my hand usually ending in a weird contorted position haha resulting in a hand cramp. There should be an easier way though but the one thing I learned in photography class was find your light and find your angle.


Well, that's incredible - they look like they're taken professionally.

Yeah, I think it might take me quite a while to get the right angle - I'd be standing there all day looking for that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Haha - yeah, but I don't actually drink mate.
> 
> We just had a nice lunch in a place near the house - it has a great atmosphere.
> 
> I can't believe how big he is now - it's hard to even get your arms around him to give him a hug. He goes to the gym all the time, I think a lot of these young guys do. They're giants.


 Then a soda, ah cheers. :grin2:

Sounds yummy. 

Probably bulking up and turning it to muscle. Toned is best, as if stop weight lifting with big muscles it turns to weight again. I saw photo's of it happening to someone I knew who lifted weights (body builder) and then got injured.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Then a soda, ah cheers. :grin2:
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> Probably bulking up and turning it to muscle. Toned is best, as if stop weight lifting with big muscles it turns to weight again. I saw photo's of it happening to someone I knew who lifted weights (body builder) and then got injured.


Yeah, I'm just glad I don't have to feed him anymore mate - that would get a bit pricey.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, I'm just glad I don't have to feed him anymore mate - that would get a bit pricey.


It is cheaper than where I live. One of the things that is great about where you live.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Social anxiety has improved significantly.
> Good. But.
> I don't see success. I don't want to toe the line at manageable anxiety.
> There must be more than this?


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder how he locked the door with no key?


----------



## ShadowOne

i should probably get back to just doing things and not thinking about it too much. 

either I overthink and anticipate too much, but feel more thought out. or act and actually do things but nitpick my actions and dwell on things. there's no winning


----------



## ShadowOne

I REGRET! lol


----------



## roxslide

monsters x girls x monsters x girls 

Also 

monster girls 

And maybe 

girl monsters


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> I wonder how he locked the door with no key?


Seriously? I can't help but wonder if you're trolling me sometimes.


----------



## Chevy396

Ekardy said:


> I take them of myself. Just trying to find an angle with my hand usually ending in a weird contorted position haha resulting in a hand cramp. There should be an easier way though but the one thing I learned in photography class was find your light and find your angle.


I don't take many selfies, but there is a handy (haha) feature on my phone where I can set it down and use voice commands to take a selfie.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Ominous Indeed said:


>


By my own standards, I'm no success. Miles to go before I sleep.


----------



## harrison

I just ate my first lot of Kale. It looks pretty daunting when you buy it tbh - the leaves look sort of sharp and serrated. But it was nice. I steamed it and had it with a bit of lemon juice. Much the same as spinach.


----------



## 3stacks

I'm such an idiot that messes everything amazing thing up. 
Also I keep nearly saying I love you


----------



## mobc1990

I don't have many friends...


----------



## harrison

mobc1990 said:


> I don't have many friends...


Do they have any meetups in Singapore? I remember reading your pretty close. You might meet some new friends there?


----------



## Chevy396

I'm thinking of joining an organization like the Free Masons.


----------



## SplendidBob

My Rules of SAS interaction:

1. Bother to make an avatar. I wouldn't engage with someone irl who couldn't be bothered to have a face. If someone can't be arsed to upload any pic to SAS they aren't going to be sticking around and / or are Gwen on one of her lazy efforts.
2. Have a post count over a few hundred.


----------



## 0589471

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> My Rules of SAS interaction:
> 
> 1. Bother to make an avatar. I wouldn't engage with someone irl who couldn't be bothered to have a face. If someone can't be arsed to upload any pic to SAS they aren't going to be sticking around and / or are Gwen on one of her lazy efforts.
> 2. Have a post count over a few hundred.


lol I was just thinking of this! Mentally obsessing over the no avatar.


----------



## SplendidBob

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol I was just thinking of this! Mentally obsessing over the no avatar.


I mean, what would you think in real life if you saw a person with either a blank face, or just a question mark where the features should be? (what's weird is I don't actually remember what the default avatar is, its a question mark right?). You would think "you can't commit to reality, no way I am speaking to you". They would probably be the kind of person just brazenly standing there an apple too.


* *





By just smashing the poor apple into the area where their mouth should be

* *





Something is very wrong with me you know


----------



## 0589471

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> By just smashing the poor apple into the area where their mouth should be


That's a terrifying thought! :afr


----------



## Kevin001

Chevy396 said:


> Seriously? I can't help but wonder if you're trolling me sometimes.


What? Lol


----------



## 3stacks

I finally get a doctor's appointment and what do I go and do? I fall asleep on the bus on the way there and completely miss it lmao. Not even completely sure what area I ended up in


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Now I'm going to wonder what she said.. No doubt multiple times.. Like the last time (I got a couple of quotes too.) Think the problem is she never says exactly what she's thinking so this happens. I know I should have ignored that thread since they were obviously having some kind of melt down but I was just shocked that I'd just left one site that was talking about it and half an hour later they registered an account here like why do that just to discuss this when there are better places (that they clearly just came from) and of all the things to freak out about and misunderstand entirely.. Not to mention the other poster who joined in though tbh they also seemed mildly trollish.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> I mean, what would you think in real life if you saw a person with either a blank face, or just a question mark where the features should be? (what's weird is I don't actually remember what the default avatar is, its a question mark right?). You would think "you can't commit to reality, no way I am speaking to you". They would probably be the kind of person just brazenly standing there an apple too.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By just smashing the poor apple into the area where their mouth should be
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is very wrong with me you know


Slenderman.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Slenderman.


Indeed. Also (and because Persephone) a music video:






I would just totally ignore the family in the video in a mildly annoyed and disappointed way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Indeed. Also (and because Persephone) a music video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just totally ignore the family in the video in a mildly annoyed and disappointed way.


Heh I've never actually seen that music video before, even though I've heard the song. Alt rock 90s loved surrealism.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> What? Lol


Doesn't the door lock from the inside before you close it?


----------



## Kevin001

Chevy396 said:


> Doesn't the door lock from the inside before you close it?


I don't know any door that locks without you locking it :stu There isn't anyone to lock it from the inside thus you have to lock your home from the outside when you leave.


----------



## Chevy396

You can lock it while it's open, without the key, then close the door and it latches shut. Mystery solved.


Kevin001 said:


> I don't know any door that locks without you locking it :stu There isn't anyone to lock it from the inside thus you have to lock your home from the outside when you leave.


----------



## 0589471

Chevy396 said:


> You can lock it while it's open, without the key, then close the door and it latches shut. Mystery solved.


My door doesn't work like that. If i turn the lock the door will not shut. The lock is a bar that sticks out and prevents the door from closing. It has to be released in the divet with the door fully shut.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My door doesn't work like that. If i turn the lock the door will not shut. The lock is a bar that sticks out and prevents the door from closing. It has to be released in the divet with the door fully shut.


^^ This

Every door in traditional homes lol


----------



## momentsunset

I'm starting to create my own personalized meditation practices that I am already feeling the benefits from. Thinking of investing in a good quality microphone to make some guided meditations that are similar for people to listen to. It would be a challenge for me but I just can't feel comfortable being the only one benefiting from this.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Chevy396 said:


> I'm thinking of joining an organization like the Free Masons.


 The Masons are a decoy to attract all the dumb people who don't know that "secret" means "you've never heard of it".


----------



## Zatch

Despite being so afraid being around the older parts of town (the parts still holding on to the past), I had a great time yesterday. More fun going out than I've had in a while.

I feel happy today. Hopeful even.


----------



## riverbird

That therapy appointment was mentally exhausting.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> That therapy appointment was mentally exhausting.


 For your knee or your SA?


----------



## Annamaryxx

I cant even do the activities that are meant to be relaxing like yoga and meditation because they just cause me more anxiety. Social anxiety is so distracting it literally stops you immersing yourself in anything 😣


----------



## riverbird

WillYouStopDave said:


> For your knee or your SA?


For anxiety.


----------



## SplendidBob

The day of the thousand Gwyns.


----------



## cmed

There's a special place in hell for people who make tutorial videos where they type the instructions into a notepad.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> The Masons are a decoy to attract all the dumb people who don't know that "secret" means "you've never heard of it".


I don't care if it's secret or not, I'm just looking for somewhere to meet good business partners and have something to do. Since I can't go to church that's not an option. I will burst into flames if I step foot in a church again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My produce manager bought a drink for me at work today. I told her I'd give her some of my money back for the drink. She said not to worry about it. That was sweet of her. I didn't think she'd do that for me and she has two kids. So, it was really nice of her. I even asked her are you sure and she didn't take it. I told her I have money.


----------



## TinyFlutter

tea111red said:


> @TinyFlutter I saw your post. I thought it was very kind and it made me feel better. Thank you for your support.  Sorry your family is difficult to deal w/, too.


Sorry I deleted my post, I hoped it didn't come off in any kind of wrong way. I'm glad it made you feel a bit better :squeeze. Thank you, I appreciate it and I hope things get a bit better and I hope you will experience more support and positivity from others .


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My door doesn't work like that. If i turn the lock the door will not shut. The lock is a bar that sticks out and prevents the door from closing. It has to be released in the divet with the door fully shut.





Kevin001 said:


> ^^ This
> 
> Every door in traditional homes lol


A lot of doors have both types together.


----------



## Suchness

One thing I like about my neighbour is that she always bring my bins in. Bless her soul.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> One thing I like about my neighbour is that she always bring my bins in. Bless her soul.


awww. we have a neighbour that does that for four people around me. But not us. hehe.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> One thing I like about my neighbour is that she always bring my bins in. Bless her soul.


Is this the senior citizen that you try to avoid talking to?


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> awww. we have a neighbour that does that for four people around me. But not us. hehe.


Lol, why not you?


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Is this the senior citizen that you try to avoid talking to?


Yeah, haha.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> Lol, why not you?


They don't like us. I don't know why. I figure it is a petty reason like the fact we take longer to do yard maintenance. My neighbours are mostly elderly retirees with money and a lot of time to complain.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Yeah, haha.




Just tell her to watch out for her back. :O


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> They don't like us. I don't know why. I figure it is a petty reason like the fact we take longer to do yard maintenance. My neighbours are mostly elderly retirees with money and a lot of time to complain.


You can take my neighbour, you just need to talk to her every now and then. She'll do your gardening too, she does mine out the front.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> You can take my neighbour, you just need to talk to her every now and then. She'll do your gardening too, she does mine out the front.


awww how lovely! I'm headed to Australia then. We'll all be neighbours.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> awww how lovely! I'm headed to Australia then. We'll all be neighbours.


Yay!:wel


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> awww how lovely! I'm headed to Australia then. We'll all be neighbours.


...can I come?


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> awww how lovely! I'm headed to Australia then. We'll all be neighbours.





the cheat said:


> ...can I come?


I wanna go too! Ever since I watched Quigly Down Under I've wanted to go there.


----------



## 0589471

the cheat said:


> ...can I come?





Chevy396 said:


> I wanna go too! Ever since I watched Quigly Down Under I've wanted to go there.


Yes we're all going, pack your things. The plane leaves in 1 hour.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Parts of this track sound really similar to Maps by Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Vip3r

I really love my tattoo. I just wish they would have had time to do the color today too.


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My door doesn't work like that. If i turn the lock the door will not shut. The lock is a bar that sticks out and prevents the door from closing. It has to be released in the divet with the door fully shut.


Are you talking about a deadbolt? Deadbolts have to be manually locked. But if the lock is on the doorknob then it locks automatically if it's in the lock position.

I hate doorknobs that lock, that's how I locked myself out of my apartment once. I went down to grab a FedEx package and didn't bring my keys..... Cause for many years I only lived in apartments that didn't have that sort of door knob. They just had deadbolts.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yes we're all going, pack your things. The plane leaves in 1 hour.


Guess we all missed the flight. Maybe next time!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> I really love my tattoo. I just wish they would have had time to do the color today too.


:high5

You'll get the color done soon enough.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Are you talking about a deadbolt? Deadbolts have to be manually locked. But if the lock is on the doorknob then it locks automatically if it's in the lock position.
> 
> I hate doorknobs that lock, that's how I locked myself out of my apartment once. I went down to grab a FedEx package and didn't bring my keys..... Cause for many years I only lived in apartments that didn't have that sort of door knob. They just had deadbolts.


deadbolt yes, all the houses around here use them.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yes we're all going, pack your things. The plane leaves in 1 hour.


But need to watchout for Mick, as he doesn't like tourist's -






He'll say hello skippy, welcome to Australia. :O


----------



## Suchness

I miss some of my old friends. Haven't seen or heard from them in years, I've talked to them on Facebook years ago and they would ask me to catch up but my anxiety was so bad I didn't want them to see me like that. That's one of the main reasons I stopped going on Facebook, people would ask me to catch up and I just couldn't. I'm not the guy they remember and I didn't want them to see what I've become. It felt like we were supposed to be friends for life and it still does. I'ts so weird how it doesn't feel right like this, like my life is incomplete without them. I know they would still want to be friends and when I'm ready I will reach out to them. I've got tears in my eyes just thinking about it, I miss how easy and good it felt to simply have have friends. I really hope I get better because I don't want to spend the rest of my life like this. I have to get better, I know I can.


----------



## PandaBearx

Ugh my insomnia is so bad lately. I took 10mg of melatonin last night and everything, covered all the dim lights from the cable box, etc. still could not sleep for the life of me and I'm exhausted. Like I really want to sleep I just can't...


----------



## Chevy396

I remember as a young child describing to my parents how this weird gas exploded out of my butt, and my mom telling me it meant I had to poo. What a weird childhood memory to have.


----------



## Cascades

Suchness said:


> I miss some of my old friends. Haven't seen or heard from them in years, I've talked to them on Facebook years ago and they would ask me to catch up but my anxiety was so bad I didn't want them to see me like that. That's one of the main reasons I stopped going on Facebook, people would ask me to catch up and I just couldn't. I'm not the guy they remember and I didn't want them to see what I've become. It felt like we were supposed to be friends for life and it still does. I'ts so weird how it doesn't feel right like this, like my life is incomplete without them. I know they would still want to be friends and when I'm ready I will reach out to them. I've got tears in my eyes just thinking about it, I miss how easy and good it felt to simply have have friends. I really hope I get better because I don't want to spend the rest of my life like this. I have to get better, I know I can.


You got this. I know exactly how you feel and went through this for a while. I hung out with 2 friends I hadn't seen in years not long ago and of course I was terrified because I was worried it would be awkward, things wouldn't be the same, they would think I became a boring person and what not. When we finally did go to dinner it was like old times. I felt so comfortable, we laughed and talked for hours like the good old days. It felt like 2007 again and was proud of myself for not giving into my anxiety. Your friends sound like good people. They probably miss you alot too. I'm sure if you met up with them again you'd feel like you've been transported back in time. I hope you get to catch up with them eventually, don't leave it too long though. If they really are your friends, they'll have your back no matter what and they'll help you out. They also probably have a tonne of memories ready to share with you. I really hope you meet up with them again soon.


----------



## Suchness

Cascades said:


> You got this. I know exactly how you feel and went through this for a while. I hung out with 2 friends I hadn't seen in years not long ago and of course I was terrified because I was worried it would be awkward, things wouldn't be the same, they would think I became a boring person and what not. When we finally did go to dinner it was like old times. I felt so comfortable, we laughed and talked for hours like the good old days. It felt like 2007 again and was proud of myself for not giving into my anxiety. Your friends sound like good people. They probably miss you alot too. I'm sure if you met up with them again you'd feel like you've been transported back in time. I hope you get to catch up with them eventually, don't leave it too long though. If they really are your friends, they'll have your back no matter what and they'll help you out. They also probably have a tonne of memories ready to share with you. I really hope you meet up with them again soon.


Thanks. That was comforting.


----------



## 0589471

Persephone The Dread said:


> Parts of this track sound really similar to Maps by Yeah Yeah Yeahs


omg yes!!! I was starting to feel like "Did they rip them off??" then it changed a little. But that beginning part was wayyy too similar. I was checking the comments hoping to see other speculation, surprised to see nobody mentioning it.

I mean I like homages and covers and sometimes artists get the rights to sample. But this was different. Just very similar lol


----------



## Chevy396

There is a wifi network nearby that is named FBI Surveillance Van. So tempting...


----------



## Ekardy

Chevy396 said:


> There is a wifi network nearby that is named FBI Surveillance Van. So tempting...


You do it, uncover the truth, and then you get a knock on the door "Hmm, Mr. Anderson, you disappoint me."


----------



## roxslide

Opened to my psychiatrist about my dad because it was driving me crazy. She basically said I need therapy ASAP and the information seemed to shock her... which is understandable. It is a lot. She said it's perfectly understandable that I am having panic attacks and anxiety which makes me feel a bit better. 

Also she told me a friend of hers is also looking for a roommate lol and gave me her number.

The idea of living with my psychiatrist's friend scares me though... as I tend to make white lies sometimes to protect myself. I am afraid her friend will surveil me even know I know that probably wouldn't happen. But her friend sounds really nice though and my psychiatrist is also super nice.


----------



## Ekardy

Finally found a GP I like and she's completely booked until October 31st. I've asked and theres no way I can see a therapist or physiatrist or anyone until I see my GP first and all I wanted was to go back on meds since I know those work great for me. 
Patiently I wait I guess... and annoyingly call everyday to see if they have an opening. ****.


----------



## roxslide

What is going on??? Jeez.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

What a waste of time and energy.


----------



## momentsunset

So many grey and cloudy days here in a row! Sun I miss you


----------



## scintilla

I suppose it's as expected. Like clockwork. Whenever things start to go well again, that's when I'm suddenly ***** slapped by anxiety.


----------



## Chevy396

My kratom extract lab exploded. Nothing with fire, but I was working with high-pressure gas and the lid came off, propelling a handful of kratom dust into my face and all over the entire bathroom. I never knew that small of an amount of dust could cover a whole room in an instant. What a mess.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I was out all day yesterday on the buses, going from town to town, trying to feel something before my mental health appointment at the end of the day. I felt dead inside. The appointment lasted for over an hour and I spoke a lot. It was easy, too easy to talk, and I felt nothing. I got nothing from it. Only options are medication which I don't want to take and seeing a psychiatrist so I can get diagnosed with AVPD etc so I can get more money. I told the guy I spoke to how hopeless everything was and how I know he can't help me, and that I don't even know why I was there. There's no help for me. I'm alone. I'm too old, ****ed up and don't know what to do anymore. I saw so many of the living dead yesterday, and I'm just one of them. There's nothing for me in this world and never was. I now face a midlife crisis and mental health crisis and will become a suicide statistic at some point. It's just a matter of time. There's no one to save me from the chronic emptiness, chronic loneliness I feel. I just exist to suffer. I'm unwanted.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Pete Beale said:


> I was out all day yesterday on the buses, going from town to town, trying to feel something before my mental health appointment at the end of the day. I felt dead inside. The appointment lasted for over an hour and I spoke a lot. It was easy, too easy to talk, and I felt nothing. I got nothing from it. Only options are medication which I don't want to take and seeing a psychiatrist so I can get diagnosed with AVPD etc so I can get more money. I told the guy I spoke to how hopeless everything was and how I know he can't help me, and that I don't even know why I was there. There's no help for me. I'm alone. I'm too old, ****ed up and don't know what to do anymore. I saw so many of the living dead yesterday, and I'm just one of them. There's nothing for me in this world and never was. I now face a midlife crisis and mental health crisis and will become a suicide statistic at some point. It's just a matter of time. There's no one to save me from the chronic emptiness, chronic loneliness I feel. I just exist to suffer. I'm unwanted.


Listen man I believe in you. I'm going what you're going through even at my age but you have to Be patient and confident. It will not change unless you get in the right mindset which is a confident mindset. Really hope you find something that makes you feel happy soon man keep searching


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Finally found a GP I like and she's completely booked until October 31st. I've asked and theres no way I can see a therapist or physiatrist or anyone until I see my GP first and all I wanted was to go back on meds since I know those work great for me.
> Patiently I wait I guess... and annoyingly call everyday to see if they have an opening. ****.


You need the GP to give you a referral I guess? It's probably much the same sysytem over there I'd imagine.

Can't you see just any GP to get the referral? Or even ask that GP to give you a script for the meds? Especially if you know which ones work for you already.

I used to do that - and still do occasionally. I've sort of lost track of how many GP's I used to see. It was usually just a matter of what area I was in and who I could see quickly if I needed something.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm designing a peg leg for my 3 1/2 legged cat that will stay on.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> You need the GP to give you a referral I guess? It's probably much the same sysytem over there I'd imagine.
> 
> Can't you see just any GP to get the referral? Or even ask that GP to give you a script for the meds? Especially if you know which ones work for you already.
> 
> I used to do that - and still do occasionally. I've sort of lost track of how many GP's I used to see. It was usually just a matter of what area I was in and who I could see quickly if I needed something.


I had insurance that didn't require me to get referrals and allowed me to see any GP as many times as I wanted but I recently switched and that is now not the case. :frown2:

This will be my first appointment with this doctor so she won't be able to prescribe anything until she sees me. I'm just happy I got to stay with my other specialists for my other things.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I had insurance that didn't require me to get referrals and allowed me to see any GP as many times as I wanted but I recently switched and that is now not the case. :frown2:
> 
> This will be my first appointment with this doctor so she won't be able to prescribe anything until she sees me. I'm just happy I got to stay with my other specialists for my other things.


It's actually quite a different sytem here by the sound of it. Here we can see a GP at the drop of a hat - literally as many times as you want - and many are free under Medicare. They "bulk bill." They can prescribe the medication too - you just go to a shrink to get specialist advice. (which may or may not be worth it, depending on your point of view)  And they can also prescribe meds.

So who actually does the prescribing for you? The GP or the specialist?


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> It's actually quite a different sytem here by the sound of it. Here we can see a GP at the drop of a hat - literally as many times as you want - and many are free under Medicare - they "bulk bill." They can prescribe the medication too - you just go to a shrink to get specialist advice. (which may or may not be worth it, depending on your point of view)  And they also prescribe meds too.
> 
> So who actually does the prescribing for you? The GP or the specialist?


GP can prescribe the medication but I definitely do want to see a shrink to talk and vent in hopes it works along side the meds to help with my problems.

That's why I was desiring to see my GP sooner so she can prescribe it then and there, and I can take my time finding a shrink I trust and like once I had the referral.


----------



## riverbird

I want some beer.


----------



## Just Lurking

I need another online outlet to actually participate in.

I browse Reddit, but don't post for it being so impersonal. I'm in a Facebook group, but I don't like Facebook's groups design. I browse another active forum, but it's very dark and I'm unsure about getting involved in that. And nothing that's unrelated to mental health appeals to me... like, at all. 

So, hmm...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Football is so boring. There, I said it. Fight me.


----------



## Ekardy

the cheat said:


> Football is so boring. There, I said it. Fight me.


:duel

I like football and American football.
Those are the only two sports I actually enjoy watching.


----------



## Zatch

Push me to the edge.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ekardy said:


> :duel
> 
> I like football and American football.
> Those are the only two sports I actually enjoy watching.


Haha well, I'm sorry. I meant American football. I refer to football as soccer, and it makes sense.. after all, why call it football when the sport is played with a soccer ball? :b

I'll find a way to get you to love hockey. Maybe...


----------



## Ekardy

the cheat said:


> Haha well, I'm sorry. I meant American football. I refer to football as soccer, and it makes sense.. after all, why call it football when the sport is played with a soccer ball? :b
> 
> I'll find a way to get you to love hockey. Maybe...


Hahaha I used to call it soccer but my dad said that was blasphemy, so I try to use football when I remember. :b
And he made sense; "soccer" is played with your foot and a ball. American football is mostly holding it in your arms like Rugby.
I never got into Hockey because...well Florida. Haha
It does look exciting though, I'll give it that.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ekardy said:


> Hahaha I used to call it soccer but my dad said that was blasphemy, so I try to use football when I remember. :b
> And he made sense; "soccer" is played with your foot and a ball. American football is mostly holding it in your arms like Rugby.
> I never got into Hockey because...well Florida. Haha
> It does look exciting though, I'll give it that.


American football is stupid like that. Well, it's stupid in a lot of ways, but... yeah lol

But now you live in Texas, home of the... Dallas Stars... so, never mind, I guess that's kinda the same as Florida. I have to like hockey, or my country will kick me out.


----------



## Chevy396

Ekardy said:


> You do it, uncover the truth, and then you get a knock on the door "Hmm, Mr. Anderson, you disappoint me."


Haha. I'm thinking of renaming my wifi network to CIA_Safehouse_042.


----------



## Ekardy

Chevy396 said:


> Haha. I'm thinking of renaming my wifi network to CIA_Safehouse_042.


Lol my wifi in San Diego was nottheFBI_ignore.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Today at work wasn't bad. At least I was by myself.


----------



## roxslide

Man I could never be a cutter. I'm trying to do a blood type self test and I can't get enough blood to do it. I'm not scared of blood, I am just afraid of sharp things. I'm not too afraid of pain but I hate the specific type of pain that cuts have. I think I might try to induce a nosebleed, idek


----------



## tea111red

TinyFlutter said:


> Sorry I deleted my post, I hoped it didn't come off in any kind of wrong way. I'm glad it made you feel a bit better :squeeze. Thank you, I appreciate it and I hope things get a bit better and I hope you will experience more support and positivity from others .


You came across fine and thank you for the nice words. I hope good things happen in your life. too.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Praise be! The graininess is gone!


----------



## mobc1990

I am now on low doses of antidepressant and mood stabilizer ,my doctor told me to take antipsychotic but I hate the side effect.Now I am thinking if I can up the dose of my current meds


----------



## harrison

I was just thinking this guys pants are probably a bit too tight - but they can really sing.

Used to be a good band.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> I was just thinking this guys pants are probably a bit too tight - but they can really sing.
> 
> Used to be a good band.


I can't stand tight shorts and pants, I don't even want to try them on. When I was growing up we wore baggy pants like 26 Red jeans, the tightest I'll go now is a straight jean.

I like some of Earth, Wind and Fire's songs. They're probably one of those bands that still tours and makes music.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> I can't stand tight shorts and pants, I don't even want to try them on. When I was growing up we wore baggy pants like 26 Red jeans, the tightest I'll go now is a straight jean.
> 
> I like some of Earth, Wind and Fire's songs. They're probably one of those bands that still tours and makes music.


Yeah, I used to like some of their songs too. I think I used to "dance" to some of their music at the discos about a thousand years ago.

It's a bit alarming to think I actually did that - I'm not quite sure how either, probably quite a bit of alcohol was involved.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Yeah, I used to like some of their songs too. I think I used to "dance" to some of their music at the discos about a thousand years ago.
> 
> It's a bit alarming to think I actually did that - I'm not quite sure how either, probably quite a bit of alcohol was involved.


You're like the cool dad of SAS.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> Yeah, I used to like some of their songs too. I think I used to "dance" to some of their music at the discos about a thousand years ago.
> It's a bit alarming to think I actually did that - I'm not quite sure how either, probably quite a bit of alcohol was involved.





Suchness said:


> You're like the cool dad of SAS.


Agreed!  @harrisonalso, I saw this and it made me think of you


----------



## Chevy396

Wow, vaping kratom extract mixed with weed has the pain killing strength of morphine without effecting your central nervous system. No wonder the manufacturers of Oxycontin want it to be illegal.


----------



## SplendidBob

Would like @harrison to adopt me, even at my age.


----------



## Kevin001

The walk to church will be a hot one, but really need to go we'll see.


----------



## AffinityWing

I've been feeling terrible for failing my driving test the other day, but now I'm really happy because of the new album of the band I love. They really are one of the only things left that give me hope in this miserable life!


----------



## Barakiel

AffinityWing said:


> I've been feeling terrible for failing my driving test the other day,


My brother passed his recently, but only after failing twice (both times were pretty frustrating for him too). I'm sure you'll get your license soon, you're so much closer than I am to doing so at the very least!



> but now I'm really happy because of the new album of the band I love. They really are one of the only things left that give me hope in this miserable life!


Who are they?


----------



## momentsunset

Thinking about all I can do to help people today. Thinking what type of content I should put in the next chapter of my book.


----------



## riverbird

I don't know how to process this information.


----------



## Barakiel

I’ve been enjoying these meatless “chicken” tenders dipped in buffalo sauce for lunch lately, gives me hope that I’ll eventually become a true vegetarian someday.


----------



## Chevy396

When I was a child, I remember going to the library and finding that one book that seemed to speak directly to your soul before you even open it. It is one of my favorite childhood memories, even though I was severely limited on what I was allowed to check out.


----------



## SplendidBob

I just ate 6 large pickled eggs in one sitting. Could have eaten more too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I told my dad Happy Birthday. He seemed to appreciate it. 

He keeps asking why my sister moved to Iowa and I keep telling him I don't know why and that she never said. Cause I really don't know. :/


----------



## CNikki

The more I see the announcements on top of the forums in regards to trolling issues that have been rampant, the more I find myself to think, "Thankfully I have private messages off now," and overall becoming a bit inactive - which might as well stay that way.


----------



## Ekardy

I'm running out of space for my books and I just bought 3 more.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> I'm running out of space for my books and I just bought 3 more.


tell tale sign you're a bookie, a true literary addict  I have a tower of a bookshelf in my room that reached the ceiling and it's overflowing. We need our own personal libraries Ekardy. Even ebooks take up data. It's inescapable.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> You're like the cool dad of SAS.





BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Would like @harrison to adopt me, even at my age.


Thanks you guys - very nice of you.


----------



## harrison

And @A Toxic Butterfly- that place looks perfect for me, I'd better try and get a resume ready.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I'm running out of space for my books and I just bought 3 more.


Me too. But a lot of mine are to sell.

That makes it extra tricky for me because I have to be careful of the condition of them. Many are rare - or sometimes it's the dust-jacket that's rare. Makes it hard to store them.

I collect too though - I love the feel of an old book, even the smell of the paper. They're magnificent.


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> tell tale sign you're a bookie, a true literary addict  I have a tower of a bookshelf in my room that reached the ceiling and it's overflowing. We need our own personal libraries Ekardy. Even ebooks take up data. It's inescapable.


I'll go halfsies on a massive library for both of us. Just let me know the time and date :hs



harrison said:


> Me too. But a lot of mine are to sell.
> 
> That makes it extra tricky for me because I have to be careful of the condition of them. Many are rare - or sometimes it's the dust-jacket that's rare. Makes it hard to store them.
> 
> I collect too though - I love the feel of an old book, even the smell of the paper. They're magnificent.


I collect old books, habit I picked up from my dad and yes I couldn't agree with you more; the smell and the feel of it. 
I love the smell of new books, that just printed ink smell. The old books have that earthy smell that makes you wonder it's history, where it's been and who's held it.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I collect old books, habit I picked up from my dad and yes I couldn't agree with you more; the smell and the feel of it.
> I love the smell of new books, that just printed ink smell. The old books have that earthy smell that makes you wonder it's history, where it's been and who's held it.


You're Dad used to collect old books?

And yeah - I agree about the new ones too. Tomorrow I'm going with a friend of mine to a big bookshop here in the city. I'll probably embarass her by opening one up and sticking my face into it.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> You're Dad used to collect old books?
> 
> And yeah - I agree about the new ones too. Tomorrow I'm going with a friend of mine to a big bookshop here in the city. I'll probably embarass her by opening one up and sticking my face into it.


Yes he did. 
Any place we traveled to, while my mom was buying souvenirs, we would go to the bookstores. 
Buying local literature, checking out books we wouldn't normally see in the US stores, and searching for any old books we found interesting. 
A habit I gladly admit to still doing. My last trip was to India on a tour and we stopped by the book market in Kolkata. 
Books as far as the eye could see. :grin2:


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Yes he did.
> Any place we traveled to, while my mom was buying souvenirs, we would go to the bookstores.
> Buying local literature, checking out books we wouldn't normally see in the US stores, and searching for any old books we found interesting.
> A habit I gladly admit to still doing. *My last trip was to India* on a tour and we stopped by the book market in Kolkata.
> Books as far as the eye could see. :grin2:


You're a very interesting young lady. I wish I could talk to you more.

So you went to India as well?? I've been wanting to go there for a very long time - but I still haven't. I think it's mostly because I'm scared I'll get really sick. And I tend to just stick to going to Indonesia - where I've been many times and know quite well.

I'd love to see that book market in Calcutta. Do you remember if the books were all battered etc? The heat and humidity there wouldn't be good for them.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> You're a very interesting young lady. I wish I could talk to you more.
> 
> So you went to India as well?? I've been wanting to go there for a very long time - but I still haven't. I think it's mostly because I'm scared I'll get really sick. And I tend to just stick to going to Indonesia - where I've been many times and know quite well.
> 
> I'd love to see that book market in Calcutta. Do you remember if the books were all battered etc? The heat and humidity there wouldn't be good for them.


My whole tour group got sick. Haha That was an unfortunate yet unforgettable part of the trip because we all took turns taking care of one another as we fell ill.

The books, I can only speak for the kiosks I checked and bookshops I went into, and they were fine. They had fans blowing so maybe that's what they were using to reduce humidity. It's known as the largest second-hand book market in the world. 

India was extremely hot but beautiful, it is worth a trip there one day. 
I'm attaching some photos of my experience there. 
I have about 400 photos, it was a 'breathtaking experience' is the best way I can explain.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> My whole tour group got sick. Haha That was an unfortunate yet unforgettable part of the trip because we all took turns taking care of one another as we fell ill.
> 
> The books, I can only speak for the kiosks I checked and bookshops I went into, and they were fine. They had fans blowing so maybe that's what they were using to reduce humidity. It's known as the largest second-hand book market in the world.
> 
> India was extremely hot but beautiful, it is worth a trip there one day.
> I'm attaching some photos of my experience there.
> I have about 400 photos, it was a 'breathtaking experience' is the best way I can explain.


Thanks a lot for putting those photos here.  I love the one of you standing in front of the Taj Mahal. That must have been really something to see that.

I really should try and be brave one day and go to India. I even used to study Sanskrit for a while - ages ago of course. I've read a lot about India - but somehow I suspect nothing would prepare you for actually being there.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Thanks a lot for putting those photos here.  I love the one of you standing in front of the Taj Mahal. That must have been really something to see that.
> 
> I really should try and be brave one day and go to India. I even used to study Sanskrit for a while - ages ago of course. I've read a lot about India - but somehow I suspect nothing would prepare you for actually being there.


I was there early to mid August, from what the tour guide said it was a good month to go. There were crowds here and there but as you can see in the Taj Mahal picture for example, we were able to get pictures without too many or if any people behind us.

All I can say is from reading and watching documentaries on the Taj Mahal...to actually touching the marble walls, it's something.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I was there early to mid August, from what the tour guide said it was a good month to go. There were crowds here and there but as you can see in the Taj Mahal picture for example, we were able to get pictures without too many or if any people behind us.
> 
> All I can say is from reading and watching documentaries on the Taj Mahal...to actually touching the marble walls, it's something.


You may find this interesting. It's an old film by Louis Malle - a French film-maker. It's called Phantome India ( L'Inde fantôme: Reflexions sur un voyage ) and was made in the late 60's I think. Very long but it's actually very good.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> You may find this interesting. It's an old film by Louis Malle - a French film-maker. It's called Phantome India ( L'Inde fantôme: Reflexions sur un voyage ) and was made in the late 60's I think. Very long but it's actually very good.


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> I was there early to mid August, from what the tour guide said it was a good month to go. There were crowds here and there but as you can see in the Taj Mahal picture for example, we were able to get pictures without too many or if any people behind us.
> 
> All I can say is from reading and watching documentaries on the Taj Mahal...to actually touching the marble walls, it's something.


My mate from way back that is from India and visited there (where his family lived, etc) showed us some video footage of his visit and said the guards or tour guide wouldn't allow them to take photo's, video too close due to the building (Taj Mahal). Supposedly he said it was due to being seen as too dirty or something like that in photo's, video.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> My mate from way back that is from India and visited there (where his family lived, etc) showed us some video footage of his visit and said the guards or tour guide wouldn't allow them to take photo's, video too close due to the building (Taj Mahal). Supposedly he said it was due to being seen as too dirty or something like that in photo's, video.


I had to get on my computer for this haha. 
These are some of the ones I took of the Taj Mahal close up, it was a tad dirty and they had sectioned off a few places because they were trying to clean thoroughly. I hear that does happen at times, where they completely prohibit it, so I am very glad we were able to fully enjoy it. 
They do make you put on disposable booties over your shoes though, they are very strict about that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> I had to get on my computer for this haha.
> These are some of the ones I took of the Taj Mahal close up, it was a tad dirty and they had sectioned off a few places because they were trying to clean thoroughly. I hear that does happen at times, where they completely prohibit it, so I am very glad we were able to fully enjoy it.
> They do make you put on disposable booties over your shoes though, they are very strict about that.




Interesting. You mentioned some things he didn't (disposable booties, unless that is a new thing they do).

It looks like the first photo is as close as he was allowed to be with the camera.

I saw more the village life in the video footage, which looks totally different, but still as interesting as the Taj Mahal.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I had to get on my computer for this haha.
> These are some of the ones I took of the Taj Mahal close up, it was a tad dirty and they had sectioned off a few places because they were trying to clean thoroughly. I hear that does happen at times, where they completely prohibit it, so I am very glad we were able to fully enjoy it.
> They do make you put on disposable booties over your shoes though, they are very strict about that.


Great photos again. I especially love the ones showing the inlay.

It's amazing that whole thing was built to show his love for his wife. She must have been really something too.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> Interesting. You mentioned some things he didn't (disposable booties, unless that is new thing they do).


If you're going into the inner plaza area of the Taj Majal and indoors, you are required to wear disposable booties or go barefoot. Unless it's the morning, going barefoot is a bad idea, too hot. :O



harrison said:


> Great photos again. I especially love the ones showing the inlay.
> 
> It's amazing that whole thing was built to show his love for his wife. She must have been really something too.


I know, :heart you can see the love he had for her, everything was so intricate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> If you're going into the inner plaza area of the Taj Majal and indoors, you are required to wear disposable booties or go barefoot. Unless it's the morning, going barefoot is a bad idea, too hot. :O


Knowing him, it was probably barefoot.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

The Condition of Keegan said:


>


Are you ok mate?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

ANX1 said:


> Are you ok mate?


Nervous, sad.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Nervous, sad.


Awww, sorry to hear mate. 

Try breathing in and out fully to see if it helps.


----------



## Zatch

When you type up a wordy reply and read it, only to say "what the F*** am I talking about anymore," before deleting it. I think I do this every time I spend more than a couple minutes typing a reply to a thread.

Trust no one not even yourself.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*Zatch*

Know that feeling mate with the reply thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Liquor is too expensive, even with a discount...still, these beer experiments should be interesting and Jim Beam is always alright


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Liquor is too expensive, even with a discount...still, these beer experiments should be interesting and Jim Beam is always alright


Are you any good at making cocktails?


----------



## The Linux Guy

I don't think anything I say matters anymore.


----------



## zonebox

Facts over feelings is a weird saying, considering almost everything we do is based upon feelings - and that very saying is often an emotional response. The statement has been over used on the Internet, and it is mostly used in a way where facts don't matter at all, but winning an argument is. Stranger still, is that we are emotional machines, and only the blind refuse to see that. Such a statement, is an appeal to emotion to begin with, it is used to produce a sensation in the mind. A lot of what we do, is based upon emotion, and try as we might to convince ourselves that they are not, it is just a natural state of humanity, to deny emotion, is a form of delusion used to convince ourselves we are above our own emotions. Emotion is a fundamental part of our thinking process, to deny it is to deny reality. Even the psychopaths, and sociopaths that wander about in society experience emotion, it is likewise a fundamental part of their thinking process. 

Without emotion, we would mostly just sit around doing nothing all day, there would be no desire to perform any action, there would be no need. Which is why, it kind of annoys me when people dismiss emotion so easily, they are being hypocrites.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Are you any good at making cocktails?


Not especially, I tend to drink my whiskeys neat or on the rocks...sometimes I'll fill a pitcher with steeped herbal tea & chill it(chai, rooibos, berry blends, etc) and then cut each drink 50/50 with it as it's basically whiskey & water with whatever hint of tea flavour you've used, and if it's Jack Daniels I might make an Apple Jack but generally I'm not into cocktails cause many have a lot of sugar or a taste that's nice for one but not so much all night or for the hangover the next day...that said I wouldn't mind having a cocktail book to try out now and then


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

ANX1 said:


> Awww, sorry to hear mate.
> 
> Try breathing in and out fully to see if it helps.


It's okay. Thanks dude. I don't know why I feel sad.


----------



## SplendidBob

Me: The test result was 20, I read that 20 and over was considered the marker for the antibodies, I am a bit concerned.
Doctor: Under 20 isn't considered the marker, if you are still concerned please make an appointment to see a doctor

wot?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

The Condition of Keegan said:


> It's okay. Thanks dude. I don't know why I feel sad.


Ok. You're welcome.


----------



## SofaKing

@Pete Beale may be right, though I didn't really want to encourage the stance or buy into it. But being lonely and unwanted at this later stage in life is likely fatal.


----------



## harrison

SofaKing said:


> @Pete Beale may be right, though I didn't really want to encourage the stance or buy into it. But being lonely and unwanted at this later stage in life is likely fatal.


I was just wondering where he was and hoping he's okay.

And I don't believe that mate - there are a lot of people out there. Things don't have to stay the same as they are now.


----------



## SofaKing

harrison said:


> I was just wondering where he was and hoping he's okay.
> 
> And I don't believe that mate - there are a lot of people out there. Things don't have to stay the same as they are now.


When you try try try and fail fail fail, at some point the mantra ceases to be effective.

Despite being a great friend and an attentive partner, I've always just figured that I have an aura that people find objectionable and eventually leave me or refuse to commit to me. It gets to be very difficult when partners either choose their own misery (or death in one case) than being with you.

That tends to leave a mark...but thanks for the kindness.


----------



## harrison

SofaKing said:


> When you try try try and fail fail fail, at some point the mantra ceases to be effective.
> 
> Despite being a great friend and an attentive partner, I've always just figured that I have an aura that people find objectionable and eventually leave me or refuse to commit to me. It gets to be very difficult when partners either choose their own misery (or death in one case) than being with you.
> 
> That tends to leave a mark...but thanks for the kindness.


I really am very sorry to hear that mate - that's horrible.

My son said something to me a while ago which I thought was interesting. He was actually still with his last gf - but he mustn't have felt like it was right or going anywhere I guess, because he said something along the lines of "how am I going to find someone to spend the rest of my life with?" I was actually very surprised - and I didn't know what to say.

I don't mean to sound like I don't value long-term commitment and relationships in general, but I don't think I've ever really thought in those terms. I sought of see it as good for however long it lasts, and I'm grateful to a large extent that I had that experience - for however long it was.

I don't suppose that works for everyone - but it's another way of looking at things.


----------



## roxslide

GDI! I thought I finally divested myself of that situation.... the whole thing just fills me with a lot of bad feelings (pity, guilt, frustration, annoyance).... but NOW she's texting me asking for help

My instinct is to say of course but I really don't want to get involved again. I want to keep my distance. But what is it, could be anything.... advice, money, a place to stay, anything really since her situation is so crazy all the time

I am still really upset about what she did to those cats and also the way she quit. I think she always has good intentions but just doesn't really think so far and actually winds up hurting and insulting people with her lack of consideration and irresponsibility. Anyway. . Idk what to do.


----------



## firestar

Tried to apply nail caps to my cat by myself. Completely failed. I really need to go to a grooming salon to do it, but the one I usually use is closed this weekend and the other one I called never called me back.


----------



## Chevy396

Somebody needs to figure out how to synthesize the chemical that is released when you pop your back and put that in a pill.


----------



## tea111red

Soma?


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> Soma?


Suma?


----------



## Going Sane

you need to be strong to do life or life will do you,
i need to reconnect with supportive friends, it's hard to get through bad situations alone.


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


> Suma?


https://www.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-361/suma ?

http://www.suma.coop/about/ ?

https://www.suu.edu/pva/suma/ ?


----------



## scintilla

Anxiety has flared up a lot and it's been really overwhelming. Social anxiety has been okay, but the generalized anxiety (esp health related anxiety) and worrying has flared up a lot and I've been finding it really difficult to stop some of the thoughts that I've been having. It's such a vicious cycle.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> https://www.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-361/suma ?
> 
> http://www.suma.coop/about/ ?
> 
> https://www.suu.edu/pva/suma/ ?


Suma good but what is a soma?


----------



## komorikun

I wonder why some people who have had past cats disappear, get new cats and let them go outside. One of my coworkers has had several indoor/outdoor cats disappear but she still lets the new ones she's adopted go outside. She likes to think that they found new owners but in reality they probably got run over by a car.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> I wonder why some people who have had past cats disappear, get new cats and let them go outside. One of my coworkers has had several indoor/outdoor cats disappear but she still lets the new ones she's adopted go outside. She likes to think that they found new owners but in reality they probably got ran over by a car.


see I always think this too. =/ Its funny my dad's wife keeps 3 indoor cats. One was a stray they adopted. The former outdoor cat is the only one who never tries to run away bc he's like I'm not getting hit by a car life is good here lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I wonder why some people who have had past cats disappear, get new cats and let them go outside. One of my coworkers has had several indoor/outdoor cats disappear but she still lets the new ones she's adopted go outside. She likes to think that they found new owners but in reality they probably got run over by a car.


 Cats can be kind of difficult to keep inside if you're not really fast. I had a cat in my 20s that I tried to keep inside but he would often try to run out if someone came to the door and I didn't have time to put him in the bathroom or something. They're quick and he would sometimes outmaneuver me and get outside despite my best efforts.

Also cats love to go outside and they meow and beg loudly. I guess some people just can't stand it for very long when the cat is always begging.


----------



## AffinityWing

Barakiel said:


> My brother passed his recently, but only after failing twice (both times were pretty frustrating for him too). I'm sure you'll get your license soon, you're so much closer than I am to doing so at the very least!


Thank you. I heard that after failing a certain amount of times, you have to take your practical test again though. Is that true?

My results seem likey they came out mostly fine, I just lost the most points in the "Driver Behavior" section such as for posture, time, and awareness of conditions.The examiner told me that I was very hesitant. I think it's because I was very nervous. If that's what caused it then I'm worried that'll prevent me from ever passing it no matter how better I become... :dead



Barakiel said:


> Who are they?


It's BTS. I became an ARMY last year!


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Cats can be kind of difficult to keep inside if you're not really fast. I had a cat in my 20s that I tried to keep inside but he would often try to run out if someone came to the door and I didn't have time to put him in the bathroom or something. They're quick and he would sometimes outmaneuver me and get outside despite my best efforts.
> 
> Also cats love to go outside and they meow and beg loudly. I guess some people just can't stand it for very long when the cat is always begging.


Some cats do try to go outside but I only had about 3 escapes when I had the 2 cats. I'd always open the door only a crack when coming inside and then I'd kick towards the door (while saying "back you animals") so that the cats would back off and not try to make a run for it outside.

You can't just give in to whatever the cat wants. Eventually they give up and stop the "meow meow meow meow.....ad infinitum " thing to go outside. They're like small children, they don't know what's best for them. I also trained them to not "meow meow meow meow" while mommy is sleeping. Once I got into bed, they knew it was quiet time.


----------



## roxslide

roxslide said:


> GDI! I thought I finally divested myself of that situation.... the whole thing just fills me with a lot of bad feelings (pity, guilt, frustration, annoyance).... but NOW she's texting me asking for help
> 
> My instinct is to say of course but I really don't want to get involved again. I want to keep my distance. But what is it, could be anything.... advice, money, a place to stay, anything really since her situation is so crazy all the time
> 
> I am still really upset about what she did to those cats and also the way she quit. I think she always has good intentions but just doesn't really think so far and actually winds up hurting and insulting people with her lack of consideration and irresponsibility. Anyway. . Idk what to do.


Good thing I didn't text her back because she wanted me to pick her up at almost midnight from a place that was more than an hour away. She also doesn't live close, so the ride would have been 3 hrs for me wtf.

I really want to tell her to leave me alone now... but I don't want to be too much of a *****. But honestly. You don't talk to me for months and then want me to drive you around for 3 hrs at midnight?? I didn't mind before but I'm starting to feel bitter about all the stuff I've already done for her and how she hasn't really helped me in return at all.


----------



## 0589471

roxslide said:


> Good thing I didn't text her back because she wanted me to pick her up at almost midnight from a place that was more than an hour away. She also doesn't live close, so the ride would have been 3 hrs for me wtf.
> 
> I really want to tell her to leave me alone now... but I don't want to be too much of a *****. But honestly. You don't talk to me for months and then want me to drive you around for 3 hrs at midnight?? I didn't mind before but I'm starting to feel bitter about all the stuff I've already done for her and how she hasn't really helped me in return at all.


ugh sounds like a user. Don't feel bad Rox, people shouldn't take advantage like that. :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

I hadn't seen a lot of appeal in going to church till I heard this church was doing something involving firefighters. When I heard that I perked up and was like, "now I feel like going to church...." lol :no


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


> Suma good but what is a soma?


It's a muscle relaxant.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> I hadn't seen a lot of appeal in going to church till I heard this church was doing something involving firefighters. When I heard that I perked up and was like, "now I feel like going to church...." lol :no


:lol


----------



## Vip3r

Delivering with Ubereats went really well tonight. I made pretty good money, it was very busy. I made some little mistakes like passing people's apartments up or driving right past them. ops One guy I had to call twice because I just couldn't find his apartment, but he was super chill about it. I am glad I didn't let any of the little things bother me and kept going.


----------



## SofaKing

Isn't it also the drug in Brave New World?

That's the reference I assumed.


tea111red said:


> It's a muscle relaxant.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I hadn't seen a lot of appeal in going to church till I heard this church was doing something involving firefighters. When I heard that I perked up and was like, "now I feel like going to church...." lol :no


Definitely got the fainting routine set after encountering the ambulance guy (I'm joking).  :grin2:


----------



## Chevy396

It's really hard for me to go from smoking weed in a bong to vaping it. I have noticed that both weed and kratom seem to be more relaxing when smoked compared to vaping. It must release a different set of alkaloids due to the lower temperature. It's not worth dying for though.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Definitely got the fainting routine set after encountering the ambulance guy (I'm joking).  :grin2:


I probably really would faint (from anxiety), lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I probably really would faint (from anxiety), lol.


Oh, so they are that hot and need some instant cooling. :O


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Oh, so they are that hot and need some instant cooling. :O


lol....


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> lol....


 :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can go to church today.


----------



## Chevy396

I figured out how to motivate myself to keep walking. If I smoke too much pot I get an anxiety attack that is usually cured with a long walk.


----------



## Chevy396

God I love Colorado. Have I said that before?


----------



## Chevy396

With good quality heirloom eggs, the yolks should break almost every time you fry them. These new genetically modified things are an abomination.


----------



## Ekardy

Haven’t been feeling well for the last couple of days. Flare up’s suck. :dead


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> Haven't been feeling well for the last couple of days. Flare up's suck. :dead


I hope you feel better soon. :squeeze


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> I hope you feel better soon. :squeeze


Thank you, means a lot. :squeeze
I hope so too, I have zero energy and my moods pretty blue. 
Just have to ride it out and get back into remission, hopefully since I'm on new medication it'll only last about a few days this time, I hope.


----------



## PandaBearx

Free floating anxiety


----------



## SplendidBob

The hidden video...


----------



## leaf in the wind

Trying to end a phone call with a parent is such a painstaking process.


----------



## Karsten

I need to be more assertive in telling people to shut the **** up. Some people are not very good at picking up cues and need more than a light touch to get the hint :lol.

I've been so self aware throughout the years I just can't relate to that level of oblivion.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Here is a picture of me and a stone


----------



## riverbird

I'd like to explore the Stanley Hotel one day.


----------



## Vip3r

riverbird said:


> I'd like to explore the Stanley Hotel one day.


Would you stay in room 217? >


----------



## riverbird

Vip3r said:


> Would you stay in room 217? >


Yes, I would! Probably wouldn't sleep though.


----------



## Vip3r

riverbird said:


> Yes, I would! Probably wouldn't sleep though.


Plus if something did happen you would miss out on it if you were asleep. :laugh:


----------



## riverbird

Vip3r said:


> Plus if something did happen you would miss out on it if you were asleep.


That's very true. That would be my luck! Haha


----------



## roxslide

Oh ****. My roommates (the married ones I think) are having a shouting argument. Yikes.


----------



## Vip3r

I just read there is a mass shooting going on in Jacksonville over a Madden video game tournament. People are so crazy and stupid.


----------



## roxslide

I hate tumblrbots. I always get excited when they message me, like... Finally someone wants to be friends! but nope. Nopeity nopes.


----------



## komorikun

Guess I can't make threads anymore. That's great. That's never happened in the 7 years I've been posting on here.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Guess I can't make threads anymore. That's great. That's never happened in the 7 years I've been posting on here.


 There's a thread about it in the forum help forum. Look for Maslow's post on how to (kind of) get around it.


----------



## komorikun

Doesn't work.


----------



## SofaKing

Ran across a very interesting article, SCIENCE SAYS HAPPIER PEOPLE HAVE THESE 9 THINGS IN COMMON, that I suggest SAS members consider reading. It does an excellent job in summarizing 9 key findings from various scientific journals that study the roots to happiness. Unfortunately, I know many here will identify several or many factors that we're not meeting.


----------



## Chevy396

"Despite all my rage, I am still just a rat in a cage."


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I just got done calling my mother. She sounded sick so I asked her if she was. She casually said it feels like she got strangled. I don't know why she worded it that way but it was kind of strange. :/


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I just got done calling my mother. She sounded sick so I asked her if she was. She casually said it feels like she got strangled. I don't know why she worded it that way but it was kind of strange. :/


 You should call her back and ask her if she'd like you to call the cops. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> You should call her back and ask her if she'd like you to call the cops. :lol


Lol Well, she'd probably just act like she was confused or like I'm crazy. :b

Who knows why she said that? :stu


----------



## komorikun

The forum is really dead for a Sunday. I'm going to go read Reddit.


----------



## andy1984

komorikun said:


> The forum is really dead for a Sunday. I'm going to go read Reddit.


traitor!

please come back

anyway its Monday here. its meant to be quiet


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SofaKing said:


> Ran across a very interesting article, SCIENCE SAYS HAPPIER PEOPLE HAVE THESE 9 THINGS IN COMMON, that I suggest SAS members consider reading. It does an excellent job in summarizing 9 key findings from various scientific journals that study the roots to happiness. Unfortunately, I know many here will identify several or many factors that we're not meeting.


Sort of reminded me of this video:


----------



## tea111red

How annoying....I was in the middle of reading this article and this big, stupid blue ad popped up and covered the whole screen. 

I'm definitely not going to your store now for awhile after that....


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm thinking about how lonely and longing I am for a woman and how critical I'm becoming of other Christians on the Internet, all the while thinking that I need to get these 24 podcasts done so that I can listen to them later. I'm also been thinking how weird it is going to be when my Grandma finally passes away, and every night, as I come home from work I'm going to be staring into an empty house.


----------



## riverbird

When I drink my mind becomes absolute word salad.


----------



## ShadowOne

riverbird said:


> When I drink my mind becomes absolute word salad.


i find inebriation to be the best source of writing material lol. whether i share it or not is another topic


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> How annoying....I was in the middle of reading this article and this big, stupid blue ad popped up and covered the whole screen.
> 
> I'm definitely not going to your store now for awhile after that....


If a website has any popup videos that play automatically, that's a dealbreaker.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I fixed 24 podcasts for my own listening pleasure and then when I'm done listening to them, they all get deleted!


----------



## Steve French

I got absolutely trashed at a family function yesterday. I didn't do anything too embarrassing, but I still feel like I did. A bit overexposed. Kind of want to get gone again to get the thoughts out of my head. I don't think the alcohol is all that good for my mental health.


----------



## The Linux Guy

How stupid a waste of time the threads I read.


----------



## Blue Dino

Instead of unpacking, it's probably more rational to just leave my luggage as an interim closet for the next few weeks. :lol


----------



## roxslide

Uhmmmmmmmm I'm freaking out?????? What is happening.

Does anyone else get panic attacks when they are introduced to any kind of evidence that someone has been in their room or has gone through their stuff without their knowledge or consent??? CAUSE i DO


----------



## komorikun

Blue Dino said:


> Instead of unpacking, it's probably more rational to just leave my luggage as an interim closet for the next few weeks. :lol


I've done that for months at a time. Too much of a pain to buy furniture if you don't have a car and not planning on staying for more than a few months.


----------



## Suchness

I want to see the username "Giddy Up!".


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sort of reminded me of this video:


Jesus Christ!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fluorish

Going crazy said:


> you need to be strong to do life or life will do you,
> i need to reconnect with supportive friends, it's hard to get through bad situations alone.


What bad situation are you going through?


----------



## SplendidBob

roxslide said:


> Uhmmmmmmmm I'm freaking out?????? What is happening.
> 
> Does anyone else get panic attacks when they are introduced to any kind of evidence that someone has been in their room or has gone through their stuff without their knowledge or consent??? CAUSE i DO


I wouldn't like it, that's for sure.


----------



## Chevy396

The haunted memories attached to this song (from back when I found it) - I can't access them, only feel them.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Zatch

It's finally over. Almost 20 hours of working. Got in a small nap but lord, I feel like a zombie.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> @Pete Beale may be right, though I didn't really want to encourage the stance or buy into it. But being lonely and unwanted at this later stage in life is likely fatal.


I don't know what to do man. I need someone to accept me for the way I am. That's it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sort of reminded me of this video:


Perfect.


----------



## Ekardy

Health wise I’m better, :yay , shortest flare up I’ve had so medication might be working.
Knee is acting up though. :fall


----------



## Daxi004

wazzuuuupppp


----------



## zonebox

nitecentu said:


> wazzuuuupppp


wass sappening


----------



## Kevin001

Really got to get this driving thing under control.


----------



## girlyone1

Kevin001 said:


> Really got to get this driving thing under control.


Whats wrong with your driving?


----------



## Steve French

I've been having the thought of going to see a psychiatrist again, and possibly getting back on the drugs. The vigorous self-improvement scheme I've been on has not been as fruitful as I'd like it to be. Of course, I have improved greatly, in some ways. It's just neither enough or quickly enough. I just keep getting older, and stagnating. Just coasting along doesn't quite cut it. I'm not where I want to be and I have to get there somehow. I suppose this isn't an unfamiliar feeling. I always used to look for shortcuts along these lines, and it hasn't been very successful for me. I certainly wasn't involved enough though. I would just try drug after drug and hope they would fix me, without other interventions or changes in my questionable lifestyle. I don't know. This ****e is awfully difficult to deal with.


----------



## Kevin001

girlyone1 said:


> Whats wrong with your driving?


Driving anxiety...no car to practice in.....and finances.


----------



## harrison

I was telling this girl that was cutting my hair the other day how my wife often seems to know what's going on with me without me even telling her. It's like she's bloody telepathic or something.

The hairdresser girl said - Yeah, we _always_ know. (she was just being cheeky - but she's sort of right)

Which is annoying. :bah


----------



## Quietguy86

Maybe I should shut up and not say anything to anybody cause people either misunderstand what I'm saying, ask me to repeat myself, or I can't seem to say the right thing and end up putting my foot in my mouth.

When it comes to talking I'm a babbling neanderthal


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> Health wise I'm better, :yay , shortest flare up I've had so medication might be working.
> Knee is acting up though. :fall


Glad you are feeling better! :yay Hopefully, your knee feels better soon too.


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> Glad you are feeling better! :yay Hopefully, your knee feels better soon too.


Thank you! :squeeze 
I'm just hoping I didn't tear it again, but if anything it'll be mild. 
When you used to be keeper in football(soccer), you tend to damage your knee a lot. Lol


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> Thank you! :squeeze
> I'm just hoping I didn't tear it again, but if anything it'll be mild.
> When you used to be keeper in football(soccer), you tend to damage your knee a lot. Lol


Hoping the best for your knee.  That's cool you played football.  Yeah, knee injuries suck. I dislocated my patella years ago.


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> Hoping the best for your knee.  That's cool you played football.  Yeah, knee injuries suck. I dislocated my patella years ago.


Ouch that's not fun! :hug 
Sorry you ever had to deal with that.
That's one of the few things I loved, playing football was exhilarating.  And it was a great workout.
I would still play if I had people to play with around here.


----------



## girlyone1

Kevin001 said:


> Driving anxiety...no car to practice in.....and finances.


Oh yea. Have you considered driving school? Probably not that cheap &#128542;. I still have driving anxiety, but after doing it consistently, it got a lot better.


----------



## Kevin001

girlyone1 said:


> Oh yea. Have you considered driving school? Probably not that cheap &#128542;. I still have driving anxiety, but after doing it consistently, it got a lot better.


Yeah done it years ago didn't help much but can't hurt to try again . Might be around $500-$600 though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to detox for a bit


----------



## celesticaglass

If I don't find a job, I'll use my savings to buy barbiturates.


----------



## Suchness

Peace is something that starts with me.


----------



## Zatch

Spilled cup on my bed. Set cup on the floor to clean up mess on my bed. Spill cup on the floor.

Cut my life into pieces.


----------



## roxslide

I didn't text my roommate about what happened yesterday. Idk, it seemed really personal and I don't know him like that. But maybe I should idk... I'm really uncomfortable that someone went into my room and took some of my medication without asking me. I'm tempted to hide my pills now but then it makes me nervous that someone might go through my stuff even more to find them.. I am really weird about my room and even my belongings. I tell people I'm territorial and my room is my cave because it's kind of true. 

Now I feel even more uncomfortable with my roommates and I was already having major issues with this to begin with. I really wish my psych appt was after this happened because this is really disturbing me. I wasn't close to them but I thought they were good people... now I'm not even sure about that anymore.

Anyway I am moving in a month (by Oct 1) so I kind of just want to ignore this and move on.


----------



## tea111red

Peace...that reminds of something. I remember when coming through this area, I used to think "why does that man always give me the peace sign when I come through?" Then I realized my half-assed wave/acknowledgement kind of resembled a peace sign and he must've been doing social mirroring or something. Haha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Peace...that reminds of something. I remember when coming through this area, I used to think "why does that man always give me the peace sign when I come through?" Then I realized my half-assed wave/acknowledgement kind of resembled a peace sign and he must've been doing social mirroring or something. Haha.


Reminds me of this -


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

:lol


----------



## Crisigv

I need, something. Every day is the exact same. I can't live much longer like this. What's the point? If I already know what the rest of my days will be like. No wonder my memory is shot, since there's nothing to remember.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I need, something. Every day is the exact same. I can't live much longer like this. What's the point? If I already know what the rest of my days will be like. No wonder my memory is shot, since there's nothing to remember.


I know exactly how you feel...I'm stuck too. Change is essential and risks must be taken. It has to be better to take a chance than to take permanently harmful steps.


----------



## Korcari

As brief commentary to the two people above ^
I kind of... change little things up every day. Small things. Just to keep myself sane. 
--

Thinking I really don't like this tiny rubber duck someone left on my desk months ago, but I know I'll feel weird if I get rid of it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

No ones got any time for themselves or each other. Everyones fighting to survive and it sucks. I've tried talking to other SA people but they're all consumed by their own **** and it drains me. 

Jesus christ I wish I could come into some money to save myself and other's from this modern day slavery. Release people from the prisons they're in.


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> No ones got any time for themselves or each other. Everyones fighting to survive and it sucks. I've tried talking to other SA people but they're all consumed by their own **** and it drains me.
> 
> Jesus christ I wish I could come into some money to save myself and other's from this modern day slavery. Release people from the prisons they're in.


How would you spend the money?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> How would you spend the money?


Travelling. Hotel and B&B hopping mixed with backpacking. Rent a small flat in the city or cottage as a base camp, or both. Would be nice to get some more ultralight camping gear as well. Maybe get a dog too and a couple of house cats. Once I'd figured out how much I'd need, I've give the rest away to poor fellow sa folk. Get you away from your damn mother. Would give me great joy to help some SA folks out who're struggling financially. I'd laugh and my eye's would stream tears of joy saving some people from the crappy situations they're in. I could literally send a male escort dressed as a fireman to save you from your mom. lol :grin2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I just started driving again in four years. I need to work on my swerving a bit is the only thing so far and I need to get my own car in the future.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I just started driving again in four years. I need to work on my swerving a bit is the only thing so far and I need to get my own car in the future.


You can practice in my car if you want to. :b


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> You can practice in my car if you want to. :b


Then I can drive it around in circles. :lol


----------



## Suchness

Circles make the world go round and round.


----------



## Zatch

"Cool island. Wait, what the hell is that? A crop circle???"

"... It's a helipad."


----------



## Suchness

Its supposed to rain soon, hopefully I get to walk in it. I havnt gotten to walk in the rain no where near as much as I wanted to this winter.


----------



## SofaKing

I really do deserve a chance at peace and contentment.


----------



## Ekardy

SofaKing said:


> I really do deserve a chance at peace and contentment.


You do, remember that. :squeeze


----------



## SofaKing

Ekardy said:


> You do, remember that. :squeeze


Thanks...you do too.


----------



## harrison

I'd just like to know what swerving is.

What I'm actually thinking is they should have made a better trailer for Blade Runner 2049. Because the one they made was ****. So I didn't go and see it at the movies. Then yesterday I get the DVD out of the library and it's actually pretty good - Ryan Gosling was good, had a similar feel and mood to the original, great sounds etc.

Whoever did the trailer was a dickhead.


----------



## mobc1990

Smoking...I think I am dependent on it


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I should start exfoliating my face with a scrub/body wash and/or exfoliating gloves, like I used to do regularly many years ago. The skin there tends to get a bit scaly. Also I really should bother to use sunscreen, even though it's a bit of a hassle. All the hot sun this summer seems to have affected my arms especially badly (they still feel a bit sore perhaps), though I do worry about the long-term health effects of all the sunburn I've had over the years.


----------



## Suchness

What came first, the circle or the world?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LydeaCharlotte said:


> I should start exfoliating my face with a scrub/body wash and/or exfoliating gloves, like I used to do regularly many years ago. The skin there tends to get a bit scaly. Also I really should bother to use sunscreen, even though it's a bit of a hassle. All the hot sun this summer seems to have affected my arms especially badly (they still feel a bit sore perhaps), though I do worry about the long-term health effects of all the sunburn I've had over the years.


 I don't blame you. All cancer scares me but skin cancer scares me I guess more. No good reason. I think it might have been one of the first types of cancer I saw pictures of as a kid and I couldn't believe that could happen to someone. You know that cold chill when you see some terrible disease picture for the first time?


----------



## andretti

Out of all the girls I've ever had the nerve to approach , I've been shot down twice. There was this one that worked at the gas station that I would frequent and we would always talk but once she shot me down I stopped talking to her. I ain't trying to be friends. 
I saw her today ,( I haven't seen her in like two years)
She said " hey you , I was thinking about you the other day" 
I just straight up ignored her and walked away. 

I always wonder why I'm so rude , I think I use it as some kind of defense mechanism.


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> Travelling. Hotel and B&B hopping mixed with backpacking. Rent a small flat in the city or cottage as a base camp, or both. Would be nice to get some more ultralight camping gear as well. Maybe get a dog too and a couple of house cats. Once I'd figured out how much I'd need, I've give the rest away to poor fellow sa folk. Get you away from your damn mother. Would give me great joy to help some SA folks out who're struggling financially. I'd laugh and my eye's would stream tears of joy saving some people from the crappy situations they're in. I could literally send a male escort dressed as a fireman to save you from your mom. lol :grin2:


O_O lol

Uh...is there any way you can get a sample of that kind of life now or in the near future at least?


----------



## roxslide

The topical drops weren't working and I used them two times in two weeks. I bought flea shampoo instead and just gave a bath to my cat. He's very unhappy with me but thank god I saw some dead fleas come off. They were not only biting him but me. I have a bunch of bites all over my legs. Anyway hopefully this works. I also bought some spray for his cat beds and my bedding as well. It's disgusting but I started finding flea dirt on my bed lately... bleh


----------



## harrison

roxslide said:


> The topical drops weren't working and I used them two times in two weeks. I bought flea shampoo instead and just gave a bath to my cat. He's very unhappy with me but thank god I saw some dead fleas come off. They were not only biting him but me. I have a bunch of bites all over my legs. Anyway hopefully this works. I also bought some spray for his cat beds and my bedding as well. It's disgusting but I started finding flea dirt on my bed lately... bleh


Yuck - that would be horrible.

My wife wanted me to put flea stuff on her dog while she was out the other day. She's paranoid about getting some of it on her - so I had to do it. :roll It's often like that.

Hope you get rid of the fleas anyway - and the bites.


----------



## Suchness

I used to say that I just wanted to do a full circle, those aren't good memories anymore at least not the way I'm thinking of them now but I would still like to do a full circle. You know, get up in the sky and do a full circle.


----------



## firestar

roxslide said:


> The topical drops weren't working and I used them two times in two weeks. I bought flea shampoo instead and just gave a bath to my cat. He's very unhappy with me but thank god I saw some dead fleas come off. They were not only biting him but me. I have a bunch of bites all over my legs. Anyway hopefully this works. I also bought some spray for his cat beds and my bedding as well. It's disgusting but I started finding flea dirt on my bed lately... bleh


My family's cats got fleas once when I was younger. We had to leave while they flea bombed the house. It sucked. Now my cat gets prescription flea prevention medication every month. It's expensive but I don't want to take any chances. I hope everything gets resolved soon for you.


----------



## mobc1990

My mental health has improved,I guess 20%


----------



## harrison

This:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> O_O lol
> 
> Uh...is there any way you can get a sample of that kind of life now or in the near future at least?


Yeah, but on my own. I've got no motivation to do things on my own. :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure if I owe my mom rent next month or October hmm.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

harrison said:


> I'd just like to know what swerving is.
> 
> What I'm actually thinking is they should have made a better trailer for Blade Runner 2049. Because the one they made was ****. So I didn't go and see it at the movies. Then yesterday I get the DVD out of the library and it's actually pretty good - Ryan Gosling was good, had a similar feel and mood to the original, great sounds etc.
> 
> Whoever did the trailer was a dickhead.


lol yes exactly. The trailer made it seem like a generic cheesy action film from what I remember, but I saw it at the cinema (because I was determined to see it either way as the first film was really good,) and it was actually good/more interesting.


----------



## riverbird

I think waiting rooms are often a lot more anxiety inducing than an actual appointment for me. I'm once again sitting in the waiting room at my therapists office and I feel like I might vomit.


----------



## Ekardy

It is raining here! I love it! 
I miss going for a walk in the rain, then coming home lighting the fireplace and hearing and watching the rain drops hit the windows.


----------



## Lohikaarme

How do I make Kardashian stories stop appearing on all my feeds?? Please!! I can't take any more of this 😩😩😩


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The shower head broke and fell off so I ended up using it like a hose.


----------



## roxslide

Yiiiiiiikes.

I finally texted my roommate asking him what's going on. I just politely asked if he was ok and I wished him luck. I didn't mention the pills, Idk how to bring it up.


----------



## harrison

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol yes exactly. The trailer made it seem like a generic cheesy action film from what I remember, but I saw it at the cinema (because I was determined to see it either way as the first film was really good,) and it was actually good/more interesting.


Yeah, it was crazy. Usually the trailers manage to find a few good bits in even the worst films - but that one really didn't do the movie justice at all. After I saw the DVD I thought I'd have liked to see it on the big screen - the original Blade Runner is a favourite of mine. Great film.

I think I remember that old avatar of yours that reminded me of Blade Runner too, it was a while ago though.


----------



## roxslide

YEP HE RESPONDED HE IS A DRUGGIE WOW. NO WONDER HE WAS STEALING MY PILLS. Ok. Whatever. I hope he gets better


----------



## 0589471

roxslide said:


> YEP HE RESPONDED HE IS A DRUGGIE WOW. NO WONDER HE WAS STEALING MY PILLS. Ok. Whatever. I hope he gets better


oh that's awful D: well I would figure out a way to lock my stuff up or even take it with me. I put my pills in a bag in my purse when my brother had issues so I never left it at home.


----------



## Ai

There are probably few people who can find ways to be stressed out about a vacation. 

I am one of those people. lol


----------



## Suchness

I had a dream I was sitting with this girl at my friends house and I was helping her make a shirt. We had amazing chemistry, we were enjoying each other’s company so much, we could feel how each other felt and a lot of the communication was done non verbally its like we were bouncing back and forth perfectly. We liked each other but didnt know how to go about it because we were having such a fun and innocent time together. She was so fun and funny and bouncy, she was just like me. It made feel like anything less wouldnt be good enough and if ill ever have that. Now it feels more like just another dream and that its not important to keep in mind.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm glad that I moved 17-hours away from this 'backwards mentality place' for a few years. It definitely helped me successfully figure out what I want to do with my life. Sometimes, you just have to do some drastic things to help yourself grow in life.


----------



## harrison

Talking of films - this looks like a bit of fun.


----------



## Daxi004

zonebox said:


> wass sappening


not much.

How is it going?


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> The shower head broke and fell off so I ended up using it like a hose.


What were you doing to it? ;P


----------



## Chevy396

I need to **** a girl until her wheels fall off.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Should I get drunk, or really drunk? Life is so full of tough choices, and I'm sick of it. It's enough to make you want to get drunk.


----------



## zonebox

nitecentu said:


> not much.
> 
> How is it going?


Not much, just being lazy. Hope all is good on your side.


----------



## Suchness

Weird how this calmness has come over me after waking up feeling so emotionally distressed. I wonder how these things happen sometimes because I didnt see a way out of it so quickly, I thought it would just take some time for me to get over it. Sometimes when I feel like the pain is too much to live with it goes away quickly. Sometimes I ask for help from my spirit group or god and it goes away almost immediately. Its reassuring to know these things can happen.


----------



## Ekardy

the cheat said:


> Should I get drunk, or really drunk? Life is so full of tough choices, and I'm sick of it. It's enough to make you want to get drunk.


So I guess you're getting drunk? Or is it really drunk?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ekardy said:


> So I guess you're getting drunk? Or is it really drunk?


I need to get drunk first, before I make a decision. I think better under the influence.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I poked a moldy apple at work and it looked like a little bit of steam was coming out of it. Lol Just something very random.


----------



## 3stacks

I can't bare to think about them with somebody else.


----------



## discopotato

maybe I shouldn't drink this much. oops


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

discopotato said:


> maybe I shouldn't drink this much. oops


That's a terrible attitude! :b


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


> maybe I shouldn't drink this much. oops


Vodka?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Talking of films - this looks like a bit of fun.


Has a Aussie film vibe to it. Much like Muriel's Wedding.


----------



## discopotato

the cheat said:


> That's a terrible attitude! :b


ooops :b



Suchness said:


> Vodka?


Of course, sir. what else :teeth


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Has a Aussie film vibe to it. Much like Muriel's Wedding.


Yeah, looks like fun mate - might check it out.


----------



## Suchness

ANX1 said:


> Has a Aussie film vibe to it. Much like Muriel's Wedding.


Youre terrible Muriel.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

harrison said:


> Yeah, it was crazy. Usually the trailers manage to find a few good bits in even the worst films - but that one really didn't do the movie justice at all. After I saw the DVD I thought I'd have liked to see it on the big screen - the original Blade Runner is a favourite of mine. Great film.
> 
> I think I remember that old avatar of yours that reminded me of Blade Runner too, it was a while ago though.


Oh yeah I've had a few cyberpunk inspired avatars so some are a bit like Blade Runner. I like that style a lot.



Chevy396 said:


> What were you doing to it? ;P


lool nah I don't use it for those purposes, too weird for me since I'm not the only one who uses the shower and a bunch of other reasons. But yeah I don't know what happened to it. I just picked it up and it fell off basically but it's one of those cheap £20 ones that you attach to the taps so it was never going to last that long.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, looks like fun mate - might check it out.


Ok. 

I hope you enjoy watching it. 



Suchness said:


> Youre terrible Muriel.


I know. 

Isn't it great (joking). :grin2:


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm thinking that I might need to dump an online friend because in my opinion they are being kind of a jerk.


----------



## Ekardy

I feel dead inside.
So much for positivity.
Someone I cared about just left my life.
I don’t think they realized how close I got to them and how I looked forward to our chats each day.
They were the first friend I had in a long time.
They don’t mean malice and I don’t wish them ill will either, I understand sometimes things don’t work out.
But now I feel like I’m in the center of a dark room filling up with water, trying to find a way out.


----------



## Suchness

Ekardy said:


> I feel dead inside.
> So much for positivity.
> Someone I cared about just left my life.
> I don't think they realized how close I got to them and how I looked forward to our chats each day.
> They were the first friend I had in a long time.
> They don't mean malice and I don't wish them ill will either, I understand sometimes things don't work out.
> But now I feel like I'm in the center of a dark room filling up with water, trying to find a way out.


Stay strong, you'll get through this and feel better again.


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> I feel dead inside.
> So much for positivity.
> Someone I cared about just left my life.
> I don't think they realized how close I got to them and how I looked forward to our chats each day.
> They were the first friend I had in a long time.
> They don't mean malice and I don't wish them ill will either, I understand sometimes things don't work out.
> But now I feel like I'm in the center of a dark room filling up with water, trying to find a way out.


Sorry to hear. That is sad. I always feel awful when I lose a friend. :squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> I feel dead inside.
> So much for positivity.
> Someone I cared about just left my life.
> I don't think they realized how close I got to them and how I looked forward to our chats each day.
> They were the first friend I had in a long time.
> They don't mean malice and I don't wish them ill will either, I understand sometimes things don't work out.
> But now I feel like I'm in the center of a dark room filling up with water, trying to find a way out.


Sorry to hear.


----------



## roxslide




----------



## The Linux Guy

Ekardy said:


> I feel dead inside.
> So much for positivity.
> Someone I cared about just left my life.
> I don't think they realized how close I got to them and how I looked forward to our chats each day.
> They were the first friend I had in a long time.
> They don't mean malice and I don't wish them ill will either, I understand sometimes things don't work out.
> But now I feel like I'm in the center of a dark room filling up with water, trying to find a way out.


Unfortunately that happens. I think I'm in the process of loosing one online friend that I've been in contact with since 2011. It always hurts when you felt like you had a really good thing going.


----------



## harrison

I heard about the death of a genuinely good story-teller today on the way home. Peter Corris - a bloody good crime writer died at the age of 76. So many supposedly good writers around nowadays that I couldn't care less about - but hearing this really made me sad.

https://www.smh.com.au/entertainmen...n-crime-fiction-has-died-20180830-h14qj6.html


----------



## Overdrive

:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Overdrive said:


> :lol


:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I heard about the death of a genuinely good story-teller today on the way home. Peter Corris - a bloody good crime writer died at the age of 76. So many supposedly good writers around nowadays that I couldn't care less about - but hearing this really made me sad.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/entertainmen...n-crime-fiction-has-died-20180830-h14qj6.html


Sorry to hear mate. 

R.I.P Peter Corris.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Sorry to hear mate.
> 
> R.I.P Peter Corris.


Yeah, it's sad. He could really write a good story. Seemed like a nice guy too.

A lot of his books were set around Glebe in Sydney or up in Oxford Street and he drove around in an old Ford.  He made his main character - Cliff Hardy - genuinely Australian, which I always liked. I think I'll start another one of his books tonight.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, it's sad. He could really write a good story. Seemed like a nice guy too.
> 
> A lot of his books were set around Glebe in Sydney or up in Oxford Street and he drove around in an old Ford.  He made his main character - Cliff Hardy - genuinely Australian, which I always liked. I think I'll start another one of his books tonight.


It seems like movie scripts or good books are written when visiting coffee shops, restaurants / coffee shops, etc.

Sounds interesting. I hope you enjoy that book mate.


----------



## Zatch

Nobody deserves to have a ****ty morning just because I'm having a ****ty life. I will do better. Even if it means self destruction most likely.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope mom doesn't come back home yelling.


----------



## mobc1990

Meeting my crush tomorrow,I will just be natural and take it easy...


----------



## Ekardy

Just wanted to say thank you.
I know I'll be fine, I just got to a really dark place the second it happened. It hurts when someone you care about knowingly says something they know will hurt. 
I'll be okay.



Suchness said:


> Stay strong, you'll get through this and feel better again.





Vip3r said:


> Sorry to hear. That is sad. I always feel awful when I lose a friend. :squeeze





ANX1 said:


> Sorry to hear.


----------



## The Linux Guy

It seems like my thought life is pretty simple. God, Women, Myself, Friendships, People, Death and then throw in something like a hobby. But my thoughts just keep going in circles.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

So many questions I can't get answers to.


----------



## girlyone1

I want him here now


----------



## girlyone1

mobc1990 said:


> Meeting my crush tomorrow,I will just be natural and take it easy...


Omg goood luck.


----------



## momentsunset

Came to the realization I no longer care about all of the people I used to who affected my life negatively. I'm a really caring person so I thought I'd care for them forever but I feel nothing towards them anymore. It's so freeing.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I could go for a big cup of coffee right now, but if I do that then there would be no sleep tonight. Hmmm 🤔


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> Just wanted to say thank you.
> I know I'll be fine, I just got to a really dark place the second it happened. It hurts when someone you care about knowingly says something they know will hurt.
> I'll be okay.


You're welcome. 

Some people can be cruel like that and not ä nice thing to go through. :hug


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The best era of YouTube was 2010-2013. Why? (didn't actually hear that first song until just now though, and I guess Lonely Planet aren't really a purely YouTube act but yeah.)


* *


----------



## Chevy396

i'm buying headers and side exhaust from a stingray to put on my Silverado 2500 hd big block. Scary sick.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Only you can define your boundaries. It isn't up to others to tell you what you should and shouldn't be comfortable with, whether that's emotional or physical. If someone makes a deliberate choice and ignores you saying no, that's not a "mistake."


----------



## CNikki

I have no idea as to how this even works, despite that maybe I should, but...I feel lost already. I miss you. I know that it shouldn't be made as a big deal, but to me it's been hitting harder than it should, and I can't express that...I just miss you.


----------



## roxslide

Without my legs or my hair
Without my genes or my blood
With no name and with no type of story
Where do I live?
Tell me, where do I exist?

WERE JUST

IMMATERIAL IMMATERIAL

IMMATERIAL BOYS IMMATERIAL GIRLS


----------



## girlyone1

I dont know why I tell my crush stupid things.


----------



## roxslide

Man today is not a good day. Can't concentrate... didn't get any of the stuff I thought I was going to get done and wound up sleeping most of the day. I tried to work out to get myself on track but that just made it even worse. I give up


----------



## andretti

If it's good or bad that I'm brutally honest with my kids about life in general.


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel it's time for me to grow up. I have to grow up (fiscally speaking). What's done is done. If I want a new car,I'm buying that thing. If I lent someone $500, I hold them responsible. And yea, its quite a generous thing to do, honestly, on the fly. But damn yo... that's a lot of money. But sometimes you have to make sacrifices and for me, this has been quite a year of sacrifices: losing, earning, losing friends, kinda sorta earning? Well, whatever. I could have so much more to give, even if I feel I only have pennies when one man's penny is another man's dollar. I really want to volunteer. It's probably more rewarding than earning so and so and coming home grumpy. Man... everyone lives large in the U.S. I'd almost rather revert back to simpler times.


----------



## Steve French

Got a $50 a night hotel room for tomorrow. That's the cheapest I've ever seen. Usually as low as it goes around here are the $69 jobbos that you bring hookers to. They are still advertising for colour tv. I wonder what the state of the place is going to be. Might have to bring some plastic to lay down on the bed. Definitely going to empty my vehicle of everything in case it gets broken into. 



Should be a fun night.


----------



## komorikun

It amazes me how in some parts of the country you can buy a house for less than $100,000. So cheap. Barely even need a mortgage for that.


----------



## callmeSong

I'm thinking how my music affects me so emotionally, but it only goes downhill. There's no happy button in my mood these days. 
I'm alright with living daily routines out and chatting with people on the fly, but then i sit and ponder life by myself.
and t h e n 
e v e r y t h i n g 
comes
c
r
a
s
h
i 
n
g 
down...


----------



## discopotato

I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired


----------



## girlyone1

Quitting weed today to focus more on my mental health.


----------



## Suchness

girlyone1 said:


> Quitting weed today to focus more on my mental health.


Thats a good idea. I wish I quit weed before it messed me up, its how my anxiety started.


----------



## CNikki

Speaking of pot, neighbors keep smoking it up and the smell of it is making me a bit nauseated.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Why doesn't this goddamn back get better?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout

There is an emptiness inside my heart. I don't know what it is or why it is, but I feel it.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CNikki

Really dissatisfied with the new Gmail layout. It takes forever to load and I have to click quite a few times to try opening a message. Been thinking of getting a new primary email anyway.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

The sun setting looks amazing, but I can't feel it. It's got this pinkness to it that I've never seen before. It's a shame that I feel dead inside and have no one to watch it go down with.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

geraltofrivia said:


> There is an emptiness inside my heart. I don't know what it is or why it is, but I feel it.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel it and it can only be filled by another person who cares, in my case.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This tincture is pretty potent


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a customer at work that had shaky arms and hands and his mouth looked like it was shaking, too. He was asking me where the rice was at and I couldn't remember exactly so I just told him it should be on one of the aisles closer to the dairy aisle. He seemed nervous. He looked like he was in his late 20s at the most. It wasn't an old person.


----------



## Lohikaarme

My cousin, who is a certified English Tutor for more than 20 years, just wrote back to me on Fb in Greeklish (which basically means transliterating all Greek words and sentences into the Latin alphabet for some weird reason, probably because you were too lazy to press Shift + Alt). This practice is widely known as a horrendous butchering of both languages.

:um :lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I really should just grab all my gear and live in the mountains for a couple of months. See how many mountains I can summit, build up my physical strength and lose weight.


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> I really should just grab all my gear and live in the mountains for a couple of months. See how many mountains I can summit, build up my physical strength and lose weight.


You should.... it sounds like it would be good for you and like it could push you to a new level.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> You should.... it sounds like it would be good for you and like it could push you to a new level.


Longest I've ever lasted is 5 day's and it might push me to a stroke or heart attack. Also, hot lady trail runners and backpackers will torture me. :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

It's September, ffs. 10 months since I saw her. Feels like 10 day's. :serious:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Maybe a hot lady trail runner will give me the kiss of life while I'm having a stroke/heart attack, then fall in love with me. Maybe I'll meet a hot lady trail runner with a heart defect, and save her life, causing her to fall in love with me? :b

I won't find out ****ing sat here will I. :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Two suspected pedo's burned alive by a mob, were later found innocent. Lovely. :serious:


----------



## Ekardy

Pete Beale said:


> Two suspected pedo's burned alive by a mob, were later found innocent. Lovely. :serious:


Wtf? :O


----------



## Quietguy86

If this is God's way of punishing me for not going to church or not being a good Christian boy and obeying him and reading my bible and for failing as a human being and as a son, a grandson, a brother, a friend etc, for all the times I let him down, he's found a way to bring me to my knees, he hasn't destroyed me though that day is not here but I feel like this is a way to punish me, for some evil I've done some injustice. 

Well I'm being punished. PLEASE DON"T LET HER DIE, I have loved very few people as much as I love her  I've never been so scared or so shaken and broken in my whole life.


----------



## Suchness

Just thinking about how I used to party and get high so much. I got lost in getting high, I knew it was bad for me but it was a way out, at least temporarily to escape how I felt. I wish I had the maturity I have now back then, its like a different person, how did I let myself go like that. 
At one point I actually stopped taking drugs, I remember I told my friends that I dont think its a good idea for me and one of my friends actually said that I shouldnt, that might have been the only time one of them actually said something like that. One of my friends came back and talked me into it and for months we spent the weekends getting high, even if we werent partying it would just be the two of us getting pills and meth and smoking weed. Its not his fault we were all young and dumb and trying to have fun. It got to a point where I couldnt handle it anymore and I had no choice but to quit, it took for my mind and body not to be able to take it anymore to make me stop. 
I know all that drained my happy chemicals, its why my anxiety is so high. All that getting high made me crash and I havnt been able to get back to normal. The last time I smoked meth was years after stopping and I knew I shouldnt have done it but I was drunk and all my friends were doing it and it affected just how I thought it would, I crashed, my central nervous system felt like it crashed and I felt really anxious. Earlier on that day I was actually feeling I was actually feeling pretty good, it was one of those rare days where my anxiety was really low. The sleeping pill withdrawals really drained me as well, that went on for months and kicked my adrenal fatigue into advanced stages. That really made life hard, everyday my body is trying to survive, I go through so much pain physically, mentally and emotionally. Its crazy how life keeps coming at you in unexpected ways so far every now and then something has come along that has made things worse. 
I know I can get thru this, I see this as a great opportunity to create the life I want, instead of feeling hopeless I can see my dreams are right in front of me. The darkness makes me see the light and I feel like its my destiny to heal myself and help others do the same. Ive been working on myself more than ever in the last three months and progress has been slower than expected but ive been thru so much for so long and Im dealing with a lot of stress that so it doesnt surprise me that its taking longer. I know what im doing will work but it might take a few more months and thats ok ive come this far.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ekardy said:


> Wtf? :O


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...live-two-men-suspected-kidnapping-minors.html


----------



## Ekardy

Pete Beale said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...live-two-men-suspected-kidnapping-minors.html


That's insane! :O I couldn't even look at the pictures. I'm surprised they overtook the command center so easily.


----------



## Vip3r

Today was awful. I helped my Dad move a hot tub from a screen room, through a small pathway and into a trailer. It took 4-5 hours to load it, and I felt sick after being in the heat so long. Then I got stuck in traffic for two hours on my way home. :fall I just want to sleep for days now.


----------



## komorikun

Summer sure ended quickly. Ended before even September started.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Summer sure ended quickly. Ended before even September started.


it's another month of summer for me  do you get bad winters there?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"I'm a leading man and I'm oh so evil also into cats, also into cats~"

I will never not hear it that way.


----------



## harrison

I'm thinking it's nice not to have a headache.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I don't deserve anybody because I'm a "looser".


----------



## Ekardy

I give up.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> I give up.


:squeeze Don't overwhelm yourself. Take some time out from the stress of trying. We can watch some Buffy together


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Wow...can't believe how fast it's been...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Summer sure ended quickly. Ended before even September started.


 The older I get the more I want to move somewhere that never gets below 70 degrees. I've really been hating the cold the past few years more than I used to and dreading winter.


----------



## andy1984

Ekardy said:


> I give up.


me ****ing too. its a good day for giving up


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze Don't overwhelm yourself. Take some time out from the stress of trying. We can watch some Buffy together


I really do appreciate that, but sometimes...you feel like you're going into this really dark place. I'm used to bottling things up and being okay and being happy because I feel like maybe that's whats expected of me from everyone even strangers. But right now this second, I'm not okay. I feel overwhelmed and broken down at the same time if that makes sense. I feel worthless, like no matter what I do and no matter what I say, it doesn't matter. Like I don't matter and maybe I don't. And this idk I feel like I don't want to get out of this dark place, stay here and give up.
I'm sorry I went on a tangent.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> I really do appreciate that, but sometimes...you feel like you're going into this really dark place. I'm used to bottling things up and being okay and being happy because I feel like maybe that's whats expected of me from everyone even strangers. But right now this second, I'm not okay. I feel overwhelmed and broken down at the same time if that makes sense. I feel worthless, like no matter what I do and no matter what I say, it doesn't matter. Like I don't matter and maybe I don't. And this idk I feel like I don't want to get out of this dark place, stay here and give up.
> I'm sorry I went on a tangent.


Oh no, I'm sorry. It wasn't me telling you to just be okay or be happy. It's totally fine to not be okay, you know? :squeeze I'm sorry it's been really hard for you. Sometimes I just stay in my room, in that dark place too. I mean you have to let yourself feel things, to kind of grieve through them. I think we put so much energy into pretending and being told we have to be happy it's really hard.

The concern is just not letting it take control and become toxic to the point of pulling you out of life entirely. To me I always associate depression as this horrible void that pulls...and sometimes you just want to stop fighting it and let it pull you in for awhile. It takes a lot of energy to fight the pull, you know? But at the same time, while sinking inside of the black hole, being mindful of not allowing it to destroy you. :squeeze Because your essence, what makes you you, is entirely important, even when it feels like nothing. I think it's just the reflection of the void you're in, in that moment, that convinces us of nothingness.


----------



## roxslide

Feeling not too good lately and also getting some tension headaches... 

I've decided I'm going on another hike this Sunday whether or not I've gotten anything done by then. Hopefully it will put me in better spirits.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> I give up.


Oi, no way. :hug

Walk outside in the fresh air. Look at beautiful flowers, änimals, étc. Cuddle your dog, etc. Keep moving, doing things (even if don't want to) and you'll overthink less.

If that doesn't work, get some sleep.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I_Exist said:


> I don't deserve anybody because I'm a "looser".


No. :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> No. :squeeze


Your being too kind. :smile2:


----------



## komorikun

I'm not sure if some neighbor likes to listen to classical music or I'm having musical hallucinations again. Two summers ago I heard jazz music whenever I turned on my fan. Don't have the fan on now so not sure what would trigger it. The sounds of the rail yard?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I can't imagine working. I have moderate-severe agoraphobia. It's not just work, I can't imagine being in a place, where you can't leave. At least if it were day after day after day after day. I can do one-off things, where I'm somewhere and I can't just leave whenever I want. And the only benefit from that is when I'm finally out of that situation, the relief I feel is worth it.

All I want to do is fit in. Have a painlessly boring, easy job, enough that pays for a place to live, food, a few bills, and a steady stream of weed. But I can't even do that.

How the **** do you people work?


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry. It wasn't me telling you to just be okay or be happy. It's totally fine to not be okay, you know? :squeeze I'm sorry it's been really hard for you. Sometimes I just stay in my room, in that dark place too. I mean you have to let yourself feel things, to kind of grieve through them. I think we put so much energy into pretending and being told we have to be happy it's really hard.
> 
> The concern is just not letting it take control and become toxic to the point of pulling you out of life entirely. To me I always associate depression as this horrible void that pulls...and sometimes you just want to stop fighting it and let it pull you in for awhile. It takes a lot of energy to fight the pull, you know? But at the same time, while sinking inside of the black hole, being mindful of not allowing it to destroy you. :squeeze Because your essence, what makes you you, is entirely important, even when it feels like nothing. I think it's just the reflection of the void you're in, in that moment, that convinces us of nothingness.


No I'm sorry, I know you weren't so you don't need to apologize. Most of the time I feel like I just have no other way out. I think I've been trying to be "on" even on here that I'm completely drained. It's just something I'm used to doing in my life because I know what people see but all I feel inside and out is empty and broken and disgusting.
Most of the time I feel like I'm in a room full of people screaming but no one can hear me because I'm screaming in silence. That's why I hate this anxiety, I hate it.
It's hard for me to be completely open because I don't do well with emotions, they overwhelm me.
But this time I feel like I can't get out of it not even faking it, I can't get out.
Honestly typing on here is what's been distracting me which I think is what I've been doing a lot of lately because I feared if I stopped I would feel everything. But Im feeling all of this anyway and I don't feel like I have a way out. I don't even think I'm making sense.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> No I'm sorry, I know you weren't so you don't need to apologize. Most of the time I feel like I just have no other way out. I think I've been trying to be "on" even on here that I'm completely drained. It's just something I'm used to doing in my life because I know what people see but all I feel inside and out is empty and broken and disgusting.
> Most of the time I feel like I'm in a room full of people screaming but no one can hear me because I'm screaming in silence. That's why I hate this anxiety, I hate it.
> It's hard for me to be completely open because I don't do well with emotions, they overwhelm me.
> But this time I feel like I can't get out of it not even faking it, I can't get out.
> Honestly typing on here is what's been distracting me which I think is what I've been doing a lot of lately because I feared if I stopped I would feel everything. But Im feeling all of this anyway and I don't feel like I have a way out. I don't even think I'm making sense.


I understand =/ Have you ever looked into any support for it? I go through bouts of really bad anxiety and depression and have sought counseling and medication over the years. Certain things help, others didn't, but I've often felt that I've improved a lot too because of it. You're definitely not alone. I know it isn't always easy to vocalize it but you've done a pretty good job so far. If you ever just want to talk too, PM or anything you can. 

I'm sorry it's getting so bad though, it's painful I am sure. I honestly teared up a little, I wish I could give you a hug. I just can't see you as any of those horrible things but I know it's internal, and it doesn't change that it's how you feel. :squeeze


----------



## Suchness

Life can be so painful.


----------



## tea111red

Pete Beale said:


> Maybe a hot lady trail runner will give me the kiss of life while I'm having a stroke/heart attack, then fall in love with me. Maybe I'll meet a hot lady trail runner with a heart defect, and save her life, causing her to fall in love with me? :b
> 
> I won't find out ****ing sat here will I. :b


Hey, you never know what could happen....


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Beautiful day.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

The mental health worker was searching for my file in his bag, and he said "deceased" twice, until he got to mine. :serious: I don't know what to make of it. I would never have said that next to a patient if deceased was stamped on the front of the file. Maybe he was sick in the head and thought it was amusing to let me know that they were dead, or they weren't dead at all.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

ANX1 said:


> Beautiful day.


GOOD! :smile2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

tea111red said:


> Hey, you never know what could happen....


Drop from a stroke then get eaten alive by foxes while the rain pisses down on me and birds **** on me. Maybe a sheep will come along and take a piss and **** on me too. :smile2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

the cheat said:


> I can't imagine working. I have moderate-severe agoraphobia. It's not just work, I can't imagine being in a place, where you can't leave. At least if it were day after day after day after day. I can do one-off things, where I'm somewhere and I can't just leave whenever I want. And the only benefit from that is when I'm finally out of that situation, the relief I feel is worth it.
> 
> All I want to do is fit in. Have a painlessly boring, easy job, enough that pays for a place to live, food, a few bills, and a steady stream of weed. But I can't even do that.
> 
> How the **** do you people work?


Some people have no choice but to work. They work or they're on their arse on the streets.

I haven't worked for years. Doing the same **** over and over again, day in, day out, drives me mad. I will never get paid anywhere near enough to put up with that ****. Working never improved my happiness, so there was no point. Not that I could work now anyway. The longest I've ever held down a job for continuously was 9 months. Shortest was half a day.


----------



## Overdrive

komorikun said:


> I'm not sure if some neighbor likes to listen to classical music or I'm having musical hallucinations again. Two summers ago I heard jazz music whenever I turned on my fan. Don't have the fan on now so not sure what would trigger it. The sounds of the rail yard?


Nah you're not hallucinating it's a common problem with AM broadcast transmitters.

The wires in your house act as an antenna, the fan acts like a detector, and the surfaces of the fan act like a speaker because it's moving.

It happens also with old or cheap speakers who are not grounded and not shielded from the inside, some can hear arab radio from the speaker even if the speaker is not plugged into a radio.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Pete Beale said:


> GOOD! :smile2:


OK.


----------



## CNikki

When advising someone on things that I wish someone would've been able to help me with. For one, the fact that I wish someone did while I was 'stuck' and now being able to see it better from an outsider's perspective now is very frustrating; two, I wish that I was given such things solely because of the emotional connections that I likely missed out on if I were to have someone there. The latter is what hurts and I try not to think about it since it brings back a lot of hurtful memories.


----------



## Going Sane

fluorish said:


> What bad situation are you going through?


i just want to flourish more than i am, i feel i am not at the level i want to be in but i just need to be patient and balance the so-called balls of life while my woman arrives


----------



## Zatch

I don't want to go off the deep end. I just wish the idea of it scared me more.

I need a break. I can fix myself but I need time.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Finding it very hard to watch Ryan on Celebrity Big Brother. To have false allegations made against you is horrible. Even worse if like me, it's from someone you really cared about. Roxanne is Cluster B disordered, no doubt. Everything screams BPD, right down to her last words. It's sad to see her destroy her career on TV like this, after she could have so easily destroyed his if it wasn't for the footage. I think Roxanne believes what she say's. She's that deluded. It's sad to see. 

It makes me wonder what she said to the police about me, when I've never done anything wrong. I never thought the first and only person I've ever met on an SA anxiety forum, would assault me, then tell the police I was harassing her. It's so ****ed up because all this, stems from abuse in childhood. Hurt people, hurt people. The abused can become abusers. Part of me feels sorry for all cluster B disordered people, even the coldest of sociopaths.

It's just ****ed up man, ****ed up, sad, ****ing horrible that people can end up like this. I hate the powerlessness I feel regarding my own situation with her. I miss that woman with all my heart and soul, but I cannot help her, and never knew how badly her cluster B father affected her. I wish to god she had been more like me, then the wonderful girl and woman who was good to me, would have remained. We could have really bonded. I hope she tries to get help. She can't go through life splitting on people, assaulting them and making false allegations. One day she might meet another cluster B who will really **** her up, or end up killing someone in a rage.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> Finding it very hard to watch Ryan on Celebrity Big Brother. To have false allegations made against you is horrible. Even worse if like me, it's from someone you really cared about. Roxanne is Cluster B disordered, no doubt. Everything screams BPD, right down to her last words. It's sad to see her destroy her career on TV like this, after she could have so easily destroyed his if it wasn't for the footage. I think Roxanne believes what she say's. She's that deluded. It's sad to see.
> 
> It makes me wonder what she said to the police about me, when I've never done anything wrong. I never thought the first and only person I've ever met on an SA anxiety forum, would assault me, then tell the police I was harassing her. It's so ****ed up because all this, stems from abuse in childhood. Hurt people, hurt people. The abused can become abusers. Part of me feels sorry for all cluster B disordered people, even the coldest of sociopaths.
> 
> It's just ****ed up man, ****ed up, sad, ****ing horrible that people can end up like this. I hate the powerlessness I feel regarding my own situation with her. I miss that woman with all my heart and soul, but I cannot help her, and never knew how badly her cluster B father affected her. I wish to god she had been more like me, then the wonderful girl and woman who was good to me, would have remained. We could have really bonded. *I hope she tries to get help. She can't go through life splitting on people, assaulting them and making false allegations. One day she might meet another cluster B who will really **** her up, or end up killing someone in a rage.*


 :rub

I don't blame you for feeling this way, and I hope the same thing for my BPD penpal. We both did what we could, but you cannot help people who don't want to be helped, or are too drained financially to get consistent help themselves.


----------



## girlyone1

Toxic relationships are not worth it. The person most likely is never going to change.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :rub
> 
> I don't blame you for feeling this way, and I hope the same thing for my BPD penpal. We both did what we could, but you cannot help people who don't want to be helped, or are too drained financially to get consistent help themselves.


I still get the urge to contact her, even after what's happened, and then, I literally would become a stalker, even though I'm not that person at all and wouldn't hurt a fly. The trauma bond, Stockholm Syndrome I feel, is still so strong! Unless you've got close to a cluster B, you cannot understand the impact it has on you. I will never get over this.

What's happened on Celebrity Big Brother over here has been really big news. It's hit all the headlines and will bring new light to cluster B PD's. Watching it all unfold, I knew what was wrong with Roxanne, and other people are coming forward with stories about her and their own personal stories.

Roxanne actually physically reminds of my old next door neighbour who I grew up with from a young age. We were friends but I wanted more later on in my later teen years. She had daddy issues, just like "her" and an explosive temper. She fought me at times because I was so close to her. In the end she moved away and ended up an heroin addict, with multiple prison sentances. I KNOW she was borderline too. I've been watching Roxanne and all the time it's reminded me of "her" and my old neighbour.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

girlyone1 said:


> Toxic relationships are not worth it. The person most likely is never going to change.


Yes. It's horrible. The powerlessness I feel to help her is horrible. In her mind I'm probably a threat now, which is really ****ing hard to come to terms with, because I am absolutely not a threat to her whatsoever, and went into it just to try and give the both of us someone who understood the pain of suffering from SA. Never in my life did I think it would end up ending the way it did. I'll never get over it and it's made my own mental health issues worse. She should have been part of my recovery and a life long friend at the very least. So sad. :frown2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

girlyone1 said:


> Toxic relationships are not worth it. The person most likely is never going to change.


Sadly you are right. I now believe that parenting, home environments, and family genetics play a major role in the development of personality disorders in general. Good thing I listened to my gut instinct and got out of there early enough.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm pumped about seeing that movie Alpha. Haha.


----------



## riverbird

I really hope that my therapist can give me an emotional support animal letter.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Sadly you are right. I now believe that parenting, home environments, and family genetics play a major role in the development of personality disorders in general. Good thing I listened to my gut instinct and got out of there early enough.


My gut's telling me to stay away from two of the women at the SA meet. In fact there's 3 but the 3rd isn't interested in me at all. There's another woman at another mental illness meet I attend, who hosts her own group two, and just one interaction with her online and one look at her, told me she's cluster B. There's a guy at the SA meet as well who I think might be a Narc. There's a woman I spoke to on here couple of years ago, who's also a member of the SA meet but has never attended, who was 100% cluster B too. I hate this **** lol. I've tried to get out and meet people, but I'm very weary of people again now. When I went to meet "her" I had no doubts or fears at all. Wasn't even remotely anxious meeting her. Can't trust anyone. :frown2:


----------



## Suchness

How amazing and mysterious life is, even with all the negativity.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Challenger space shuttle disaster still bugs me until this day as it was preventable.

There is lots of photo's of much of the debris of the launch vehicle, but not of the crew cabin which survived intact after the breakup of the space shuttle. But they say it broke up on impact with the water.

They say they were unconcious after the breakup of the space shuttle, but how do they know this? Medical reports?

Usually at those speeds it's like putting on the handbrake (like what happened with Columbia) and the resulting effects on the body.

Just seeing this mémorial, one wonders and gets upset at what théy must have gone through -






Brave people, you will always be remembered. :crying:


----------



## Barakiel

I wish messaging people wasn’t such an exhausting thing to do.


----------



## CNikki

momentsunset said:


> Obesity in the US. This isn't meant to be a diss, I've befriended and even dated obese people and was once obese myself, but it becomes more and more apparent how much of an issue this is when I photograph events full of people here in the US. It's also a bit frustrating when people's large stomachs either ruin a shot I'm trying to get, or make me have to spend extra time editing it out to attempt to save an otherwise great shot. There's this whole "every size is beautiful" thing going around and I think it's causing way too many people to continue to engage in unhealthy eating patterns that are killing themselves and causing more and more inconveniences to themselves and others around them.


It's the truth. I say this as someone who's been a bit chubby/overweight and much of it has to do with a messed up metabolism that I once took for granted. I've seen/befriended people who were heavy and they tend to have a commonality of health issues that range anywhere from asthma to blood pressure to ovarian cysts (females), among other things. I definitely don't think criticism is going to do it, but there should be encouragement for such people to be convinced to do something about it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

riverbird said:


> I really hope that my therapist can give me an emotional support animal letter.


Awww! :hug


----------



## Crisigv

I'd love to have someone notice how unhappy I am. And comfort me without being asked. Instead of disappearing or getting mad at me for being depressed.


----------



## CNikki

It still hurts. I see some content from what I’ve known of you and can’t help but feel a small punch in the chest and the overall emptiness after the fact of such grief. I know that you don’t feel the same and you’ll forget about me. It’s okay.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Pete Beale said:


> Finding it very hard to watch Ryan on Celebrity Big Brother. To have false allegations made against you is horrible. Even worse if like me, it's from someone you really cared about. Roxanne is Cluster B disordered, no doubt. Everything screams BPD, right down to her last words. It's sad to see her destroy her career on TV like this, after she could have so easily destroyed his if it wasn't for the footage. I think Roxanne believes what she say's. She's that deluded. It's sad to see.
> 
> It makes me wonder what she said to the police about me, when I've never done anything wrong. I never thought the first and only person I've ever met on an SA anxiety forum, would assault me, then tell the police I was harassing her. It's so ****ed up because all this, stems from abuse in childhood. Hurt people, hurt people. The abused can become abusers. Part of me feels sorry for all cluster B disordered people, even the coldest of sociopaths.
> 
> It's just ****ed up man, ****ed up, sad, ****ing horrible that people can end up like this. I hate the powerlessness I feel regarding my own situation with her. I miss that woman with all my heart and soul, but I cannot help her, and never knew how badly her cluster B father affected her. I wish to god she had been more like me, then the wonderful girl and woman who was good to me, would have remained. We could have really bonded. I hope she tries to get help. She can't go through life splitting on people, assaulting them and making false allegations. One day she might meet another cluster B who will really **** her up, or end up killing someone in a rage.


 These types of shows are such obvious propaganda. It's unbelievable that people watch this garbage.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> These types of shows are such obvious propaganda. It's unbelievable that people watch this garbage.


Lol I don't watch it, either. No reality TV. My mother used to watch Big Brother. Still surprises me to this day. :lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

WillYouStopDave said:


> These types of shows are such obvious propaganda. It's unbelievable that people watch this garbage.


It is garbage TV. I've watched it since day one. :b The Roxanne and Ryan situation was real and the woman has ruined her career. She's got a history of false allegations and all sorts of crap is coming out about her now. She will never work again over here. Her behavior was text book cluster B and completely self destructive. You can't make it up! The producers let this carry on until in the end, they realized what they were dealing with, and just let her go. They usually encourage people to stay who want to leave, but not her. First time I've ever seen them not beg a contestant to stay.


----------



## Nekobasu

I am thinking about a guy on here that I have been making friends with, I just wanna figure out how to help him


----------



## CNikki

Going to have a friend watch the movie Marley & Me since she's never seen it before. Pretty sure I'll lose a friend by the end of it.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't blame you. All cancer scares me but skin cancer scares me I guess more. No good reason. I think it might have been one of the first types of cancer I saw pictures of as a kid and I couldn't believe that could happen to someone. You know that cold chill when you see some terrible disease picture for the first time?


Don't think I have seen that many disease pictures. But from reading cancer stories, symptoms and so on, have certainly heard enough about it to scare me.


----------



## Vip3r

I hope the traffic isn't awful today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:wtf


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> I hope the traffic isn't awful today.


Hopefully not. Good luck with Uber today.

I'm working until 7 tonight. Less than 4 and a half more hours to go.


----------



## ShadowOne

There's such a crazy dichotomy in life, especially with SA. In the moment, before socializing, I don't want to. Despite solitude really affecting my psyche. But sometimes, doing it could really change things for the better. Usually it's uneventful, and maybe occasionally it's horrible and I regret it.

So either I do nothing, and stay depressed and filled with regret. Do something and regret doing something/be ambivalent. Or do something and be way better off for it. The good outcome is the way minority but necessary. But dealing with the other **** that stops you from trying for the minority occasions is really difficult


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Hopefully not. Good luck with Uber today.
> 
> I'm working until 7 tonight. Less than 4 and a half more hours to go.


Thanks


----------



## twitchy666

Always anything not including Human Voice

whatever noise comes out of a human mouth makes me need to vomit straight at them


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> It is garbage TV. I've watched it since day one. :b The Roxanne and Ryan situation was real and the woman has ruined her career. She's got a history of false allegations and all sorts of crap is coming out about her now. She will never work again over here. Her behavior was text book cluster B and completely self destructive. You can't make it up! The producers let this carry on until in the end, they realized what they were dealing with, and just let her go. They usually encourage people to stay who want to leave, but not her. First time I've ever seen them not beg a contestant to stay.


Don't think we have Big Brother here anymore - but I've watched it before too. It really gets you in sometimes.

I watched part of an episode on Youtube - where all the young guys were talking about what that silly girl had accused him of. She's a real little drama queen. Some of the comments underneath were interesting too - they basically agreed with what you're saying here.

So she asked to leave? I thought maybe she'd just got kicked out.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Don't think we have Big Brother here anymore - but I've watched it before too. It really gets you in sometimes.
> 
> I watched part of an episode on Youtube - where all the young guys were talking about what that silly girl had accused him of. She's a real little drama queen. Some of the comments underneath were interesting too - they basically agreed with what you're saying here.
> 
> So she asked to leave? I thought maybe she'd just got kicked out.


I really liked Australian Big Brother except that last season wasnt that good, so many of them were fake, trying to sell themselves and playing to win the game. Before that everyone was so chilled, just a group of people having fun. I watched a season of the American version and %90 of the time people were talking **** behind each others backs, backstabbing each other and seeing how they could win. I wouldnt mind another Australian season begins but I wonder what it would be like now maybe too corny for me, I feel like everyone would be on for the camera.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> Don't think we have Big Brother here anymore - but I've watched it before too. It really gets you in sometimes.
> 
> I watched part of an episode on Youtube - where all the young guys were talking about what that silly girl had accused him of. She's a real little drama queen. Some of the comments underneath were interesting too - they basically agreed with what you're saying here.
> 
> So she asked to leave? I thought maybe she'd just got kicked out.


She asked to leave and they just let her go. They never do that. They always try and get them to stay, but with her, I think they realized that they were dealing with someone who suffer's from a cluster B personality disorder, and is dangerous to other's and herself. They are actually going to interview her tomorrow, which is surprising.

Everyone who's watched the show, who's had dealing's with a cluster B disordered person, know's what she is. 21 coworkers have come forward to say that she was abusive or made false allegations. There's others outside of the industry she's accused as well. She was abandoned by her father when she was a young baby, which is one of the main things that causes cluster B PD's to develop. The lack of bonding is devastating.

People with BPD are notorious for false allegations, and from watching her I suspect she's BPD, with co-morbid HPD and NPD, or with traits at least. She's definitely Borderline. Her behavior was self destructive, bizarre and caused her to isolate herself and push everyone away. She even said that "feelings = facts" and that's what she felt in the moment and believed. It's classic BPD. It's crazy to watch people like this. When you see it, you just know that they aren't right in the head, because of how ridiculous and self destructive the behavior is.

They actually had another celebrity house mate on their a couple of years ago called Stephanie Davis, who's behavior was really odd. She's BPD as well, no doubt about it.

Asia Argento's another cluster B in the public eye right now. When you learn about her history, you can see why. There's a lot of people who think she was the straw that broke the camels (Bourdains) back, and I agree.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> I really liked Australian Big Brother except that last season wasnt that good, so many of them were fake, trying to sell themselves and playing to win the game. Before that everyone was so chilled, just a group of people having fun. I watched a season of the American version and %90 of the time people were talking **** behind each others backs, backstabbing each other and seeing how they could win. I wouldnt mind another Australian season begins but I wonder what it would be like now maybe too corny for me, I feel like everyone would be on for the camera.


Yeah, I used to quite like it too. How about Goggle Box? Do you watch that one? I missed last weeks but I always like it - I think it's fun to see how other people react to TV shows and how they talk with each other etc. I guess some of these shows are tailor made for people that don't have a huge social circle. (like me)


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> She asked to leave and they just let her go. They never do that. They always try and get them to stay, but with her, I think they realized that they were dealing with someone who suffer's from a cluster B personality disorder, and is dangerous to other's and herself. They are actually going to interview her tomorrow, which is surprising.
> 
> Everyone who's watched the show, who's had dealing's with a cluster B disordered person, know's what she is. *21 coworkers have come forward to say that she was abusive or made false allegations*. There's others outside of the industry she's accused as well. She was abandoned by her father when she was a young baby, which is one of the main things that causes cluster B PD's to develop. The lack of bonding is devastating.
> 
> People with BPD are notorious for false allegations, and from watching her I suspect she's BPD, *with co-morbid HPD and NPD, or with traits at least.* She's definitely Borderline. Her behavior was self destructive, bizarre and caused her to isolate herself and push everyone away. She even said that "feelings = facts" and that's what she felt in the moment and believed. It's classic BPD. It's crazy to watch people like this. When you see it, you just know that they aren't right in the head, because of how ridiculous and self destructive the behavior is.
> 
> They actually had another celebrity house mate on their a couple of years ago called Stephanie Davis, who's behavior was really odd. She's BPD as well, no doubt about it.
> 
> Asia Argento's another cluster B in the public eye right now. When you learn about her history, you can see why. There's a lot of people who think she was the straw that broke the camels (Bourdains) back, and I agree.


21 co-workers??? Jesus - that's incredible. She's definitely got big problems.

I don't really know anything about BPD tbh, although with the stuff you've been talking about I suspect I've probably known a number of people like that. I guess I shouldn't call her a drama queen as she can't necessarily help it - but the people I've known in the past that are very attention seeking like that just piss me off so I call them all sorts of things. 

What do those other initials stand for? HPD? - I guess NPD is Narcissistic?


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Yeah, I used to quite like it too. How about Goggle Box? Do you watch that one? I missed last weeks but I always like it - I think it's fun to see how other people react to TV shows and how they talk with each other etc. I guess some of these shows are tailor made for people that don't have a huge social circle. (like me)


Nah, I cant get into that one, watching people watch tv shows is too much for me lol. Ive only really liked BB and Survivor but I dont even like Survivor anymore, times have changed.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Nah, I cant get into that one, *watching people watch tv shows is too much for me lol*. Ive only really liked BB and Survivor but I dont even like Survivor anymore, times have changed.


 Yeah, I see what you mean.

Sometimes I even worry myself. :roll


----------



## harrison

Jesus - he was really on fire at this concert.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Even vaping affects my ability to sing, tinctures May be the future for me


----------



## Dying note

Whether or not I can actually start a meet up group of my own or follow through going to one that's already out there....


----------



## CNikki

I'm using a language app to practice the basics of some languages, initially for Spanish. I picked two other languages along with it, being Irish and Italian. I thought by choosing Italian that it would be easy since it's similar to Spanish and that it would take me a while if not giving up on Irish. Turns out I score a bit higher in Irish than I am in Italian. I surprise myself sometimes. 

Nevertheless, I'm a bit unhappy with how Irish is set up. I understand that not many people are fluent in it and it's pretty complex, considering how many dialects there are, so of course it's going to be hard to find someone to give the audio on many of the words.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I feel alone. So very alone. Even though she tagged me on Facebook today. 



harrison said:


> What do those other initials stand for? HPD? - I guess NPD is Narcissistic?


HPD = Histrionic Personality Disorder

NPD = Narcissistic Personality Disorder


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## wmu'14

riverbird said:


> I think waiting rooms are often a lot more anxiety inducing than an actual appointment for me. I'm once again sitting in the waiting room at my therapists office and I feel like I might vomit.


Maybe if they're busy.

Dentist it's how much can I get your teeth to hurt.
Doctor it's how uncomfortable can I get you to feel touching you all over.


----------



## wmu'14

riverbird said:


> I applied for SSI because my anxiety/depression is preventing me from living normally. Every step of the way so far has been anxiety inducing. After I filled out the initial application online, I had one of the worst panic attacks I've had in recent years. I freaked out prior to them calling me to go over the application. And now I am feeling beyond anxious trying to fill out a packet the medical department sent me that I have to send back.
> 
> This is making me feel like a failure. I think that's why it's making me panic so much. I really hate this feeling.


Aww sorry to hear that. Just breathe. I didn't know you still have lots of anxiety. Do you think you will get the SSI?


----------



## roxslide

is it just me or is the forum kind of glitchy today?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Fascinating.

Write the word "now" in black on a white card and put behind a clear vase. Then fill vase with water and you get "won".

The law of refraction?


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if my lack of sleep plays a part hmm.


----------



## roxslide

OH. that's why there is paint all over my carpet. I didn't remember dropping anything or spilling anything. My cat got paint on his paws and then proceeded to walk around everywhere.


----------



## harrison

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> HPD = Histrionic Personality Disorder
> 
> NPD = Narcissistic Personality Disorder


Oh okay, thanks mate - yes I think I've heard of that one too.


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> OH. that's why there is paint all over my carpet. I didn't remember dropping anything or spilling anything. My cat got paint on his paws and then proceeded to walk around everywhere.


Is that art?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

harrison said:


> 21 co-workers??? Jesus - that's incredible. She's definitely got big problems.
> 
> I don't really know anything about BPD tbh, although with the stuff you've been talking about I suspect I've probably known a number of people like that. I guess I shouldn't call her a drama queen as she can't necessarily help it - but the people I've known in the past that are very attention seeking like that just piss me off so I call them all sorts of things.
> 
> What do those other initials stand for? HPD? - I guess NPD is Narcissistic?


HPD = Histrionic Personality Disorder. Histrionics have a really high sex drive and are very attention seeking. Roxanne was constantly playing up to the camera's to seek attention. Constantly singing, acting and messing around. Even threw herself in the pool and pretended she's slipped lol. She was exhausting some of the housemates with her constant 24/7 antics. She was flirting with a guy in house who fancied her, even though she was engaged. She got engaged in a week btw lol. Another classic BPD HPD thing to do. She's been in a relationship with her bloke for 10 months and said it had been up and down. No **** it's been up and down. She'll destroy the bloke if he's co dependent and there's a good chance she'll make false allegations against him.

She was interviewed this morning by Jeremy Vine and said "all I can say is, the only way I can explain it (being punched multiple times) is, in the moment it felt worse than it was. I can't prove a feeling". This again, screams borderline. They live in the moment, and feelings = facts. Feelings become reality. Their brains distort reality in a split second and they go off on one over minor or perceived slights (splitting). They're bordering on being psychotic and can slip into it at a moments notice.

If you know a person with BPD, you'll understand why it's the most notorious cluster B personality disorder to treat. It's easier to work with psychopaths sometimes, because they are more stable. If you put a BPD and ASPD (psychopath) in a shared prison cell, the psychopath could easily end up killed by the borderline, if the borderlines mind perceives that the psychopath has done something wrong. The psychopath cannot be prepared. The prison system is filled with people with BPD. People who loose their **** in a moments notice. People who can't control themselves and have a hair trigger temper.

It's crazy man. It's like when she assaulted ME at her flat, then said she was going to call the police. Who does that? It's crazy behavior. That's why they're so dangerous. They can do something to you, then project what they did onto you as well. There's a case of Roxanne punching a co worker backstage at a pantomime or something, and then she accused him of punching her.

I've always wondered what she told the police about me when she told them I was harassing her. She could have made up all sorts of lies. She's accused her father of doing something horrific to me over facebook once, and I didn't believe what she said as it made no sense. If I was a cluster B myself and kept evidence of what she told me, I could have blackmailed her and destroyed what little relationship she has with her also cluster B disordered father (high functioning Narcissist based on what I know). No way what she told me was real. She was having an episode at the time, no doubt.


----------



## Chevy396

Im more of a criminal than I say,
Less of a criminal than they say.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I feel alone. So very alone. Even though she tagged me on Facebook today.


I'm sorry man. Feel the same. So you're still in touch with her then?

I cannot bring myself to block her, even after what I've just posted on here. I wish she could sort herself out, come back and be as nice to me as she once was, ffs.

I feel vulnerable. Being lonely and vulnerable is not a good thing because it makes you more open to getting evolved with the wrong people.

I'm having to stop myself from messaging a woman from the meet I attend. I'm lonely as hell and I can't ignore the red flags this time.

I wish I could sort myself out and meet healthy people, but that's never going to happen. I'm always going to have take risks with other mentally ill people, or just give up lol.

I'm in no position to try and get close to people, but can't stand the loneliness and lack of connection with another human, that has always tortured me.


----------



## Nekobasu

I hope I do not have too many customers today. I am worn out, and it is labor day.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> iAmCodeMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel alone. So very alone. Even though she tagged me on Facebook today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry man. Feel the same. So you're still in touch with her then?
Click to expand...

Yes. Friendship with her as a penpal is fine by me, and safer.


----------



## Suchness

Man I'm crazy and to think the whole world is like this.


----------



## Nekobasu

Suchness said:


> Man I'm crazy and to think the whole world is like this.


You are not so crazy, I have pm'ed with you a bit and I trust you bro.


----------



## Suchness

Nekobasu said:


> You are not so crazy, I have pm'ed with you a bit and I trust you bro.


I think what the world considers normal is pretty crazy.


----------



## Nekobasu

Suchness said:


> I think what the world considers normal is pretty crazy.


It actually is I guess, but I still have some faith in my species. I think we can still do great things.


----------



## Suchness

Nekobasu said:


> It actually is I guess, but I still have some faith in my species. I think we can still do great things.


Yeah, for sure, I'm always optimistic about our future.


----------



## unemployment simulator

i'm glad people aren't like computers and software. I dunno how i'd deal with things dying every day.


----------



## 0Kelly0

My life is not worth living


----------



## Nekobasu

0Kelly0 said:


> My life is not worth living


*hugs you*


----------



## Vip3r

Deliveries last night were quite the adventure. First order of the night I immediately dropped someone's drink in the parking lot, luckily the restaurant was nice and gave me another. I had to walk four flights of stairs to find some guy's apartment, then when I get there I find out they forgot to give him his shake he ordered. Mcdonalds gave me the wrong order for someone, but the person was happy cause she got a bunch of food for free. Then on my last order of the night some drunk guy ordered a bunch of food, he kept thanking me when I brought it to him saying he needed it to sober up, lol. Also I made quite a bit off that order, drunk happy people are great to deliver to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Vip3r said:


> Deliveries last night were quite the adventure. First order of the night I immediately dropped someone's drink in the parking lot, luckily the restaurant was nice and gave me another. I had to walk four flights of stairs to find some guy's apartment, then when I get there I find out they forgot to give him his shake he ordered. Mcdonalds gave me the wrong order for someone, but the person was happy cause she got a bunch of food for free. Then on my last order of the night some drunk guy ordered a bunch of food, he kept thanking me when I brought it to him saying he needed it to sober up, lol. Also I made quite a bit off that order, drunk happy people are great to deliver to.


Do you do uber eats? I've thought about trying that for extra money on the side. Can you make decent money doing it?


----------



## Vip3r

RelinquishedHell said:


> Do you do uber eats? I've thought about trying that for extra money on the side. Can you make decent money doing it?


Yes, I do. You can make decent money if your vehicle is good on gas (I get 40mpg). Certain days/times there will be promotions too were the pay is increased, you can make a lot when that happens. I made double pay last night working 12-2am due to a promotion.


----------



## komorikun

Even with the forum being as dead as it is, I still can't be bothered to read these super long, *rambling* posts made by newbies.


----------



## Suchness

Its raining, hopefully I get to walk in it this morning.


----------



## firestar

I think I would be licked less if I had a dog.


----------



## harrison

Pete Beale said:


> HPD = Histrionic Personality Disorder. Histrionics have a really high sex drive and are very attention seeking. Roxanne was constantly playing up to the camera's to seek attention. Constantly singing, acting and messing around. Even threw herself in the pool and pretended she's slipped lol. She was exhausting some of the housemates with her constant 24/7 antics. She was flirting with a guy in house who fancied her, even though she was engaged. She got engaged in a week btw lol. Another classic BPD HPD thing to do. She's been in a relationship with her bloke for 10 months and said it had been up and down. No **** it's been up and down. She'll destroy the bloke if he's co dependent and there's a good chance she'll make false allegations against him.
> 
> She was interviewed this morning by Jeremy Vine and said "all I can say is, the only way I can explain it (being punched multiple times) is, in the moment it felt worse than it was. I can't prove a feeling". This again, screams borderline. They live in the moment, and feelings = facts. Feelings become reality. Their brains distort reality in a split second and they go off on one over minor or perceived slights (splitting). They're bordering on being psychotic and can slip into it at a moments notice.
> 
> If you know a person with BPD, you'll understand why it's the most notorious cluster B personality disorder to treat. It's easier to work with psychopaths sometimes, because they are more stable. If you put a BPD and ASPD (psychopath) in a shared prison cell, the psychopath could easily end up killed by the borderline, if the borderlines mind perceives that the psychopath has done something wrong. The psychopath cannot be prepared. The prison system is filled with people with BPD. People who loose their **** in a moments notice. People who can't control themselves and have a hair trigger temper.
> 
> It's crazy man. It's like when she assaulted ME at her flat, then said she was going to call the police. Who does that? It's crazy behavior. That's why they're so dangerous. They can do something to you, then project what they did onto you as well. There's a case of Roxanne punching a co worker backstage at a pantomime or something, and then she accused him of punching her.
> 
> I've always wondered what she told the police about me when she told them I was harassing her. She could have made up all sorts of lies. She's accused her father of doing something horrific to me over facebook once, and I didn't believe what she said as it made no sense. If I was a cluster B myself and kept evidence of what she told me, I could have blackmailed her and destroyed what little relationship she has with her also cluster B disordered father (high functioning Narcissist based on what I know). No way what she told me was real. She was having an episode at the time, no doubt.


It's amazing the people we get ourselves involved with. It's sounds like you're better off away from this girl - although it probably doesn't feel like it at the moment.

I was going through a very bad time about 12 or 13 years ago. My wife had asked me to leave and I was living at the Uni - where I was supposed to be starting a Masters. I was a disaster area - I could barely function and all I could think of was getting back to my son. I had no idea how to live away from them. I must have said something about it to this other lady one time there and she just looked at me and said one word - "time."

I've been going through a similar thing again recently - but nowhere near as bad this time. And it's true, time does make things seem a bit easier - even if it's very slowly.

Eventually you'll get past this.


----------



## Crisigv

I need inspiration. Just inspiration for what, I don't know.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> I think waiting rooms are often a lot more anxiety inducing than an actual appointment for me. I'm once again sitting in the waiting room at my therapists office and I feel like I might vomit.


 What's more is I think they do it on purpose to stroke their ego and make themselves feel more important. They intentionally stack people up so all of their appointments show up like at least a half hour too early.


----------



## roxslide

Man, I am the worst.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Guess I'll stop posting there then.


----------



## roxslide

I can't get rid of these fleas on my cat wtf. If I still have problems after I move then I'm going to the vet I guess.

I've tried topical drops (maybe I bought a bad batch of drops).

-I've tried flea shampoo (safe for cats)

-I've tried a natural herbal spray (can spray furniture and use it similar to drops supposedly)

Now I am going to flea comb him everyday (I got like 6 live ones today off him, they seem to favor his tummy which sucks because he gets really mad if I brush his tummy) and keep doing what I'm already doing and hope that works.

And buy new drops. I don't want to poison him though (already used two doses in one month when it's supposed to be monthly) so I think I'll buy new ones in a couple of weeks.


----------



## llodell88

wish i could block posts from mods on here like all the other accounts that i look at that were making me sick. not that i have any problems with legitimate looking accounts, just edited ones, where avatars and stuff are edited from the people who hacked everything. wish i could block their avatars at least.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I'm off today. Think I'm going to go back to sleep. I went to bed close to 2 in the morning and woke up an hour ago. Yea, I'm gonna sleep.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Pete Beale said:


> Finding it very hard to watch Ryan on Celebrity Big Brother. To have false allegations made against you is horrible. Even worse if like me, it's from someone you really cared about. Roxanne is Cluster B disordered, no doubt. Everything screams BPD, right down to her last words. It's sad to see her destroy her career on TV like this, after she could have so easily destroyed his if it wasn't for the footage. I think Roxanne believes what she say's. She's that deluded. It's sad to see.
> 
> It makes me wonder what she said to the police about me, when I've never done anything wrong. I never thought the first and only person I've ever met on an SA anxiety forum, would assault me, then tell the police I was harassing her. It's so ****ed up because all this, stems from abuse in childhood. Hurt people, hurt people. The abused can become abusers. Part of me feels sorry for all cluster B disordered people, even the coldest of sociopaths.
> 
> It's just ****ed up man, ****ed up, sad, ****ing horrible that people can end up like this. I hate the powerlessness I feel regarding my own situation with her. I miss that woman with all my heart and soul, but I cannot help her, and never knew how badly her cluster B father affected her. I wish to god she had been more like me, then the wonderful girl and woman who was good to me, would have remained. We could have really bonded. I hope she tries to get help. She can't go through life splitting on people, assaulting them and making false allegations. One day she might meet another cluster B who will really **** her up, or end up killing someone in a rage.


hey mate sorry to hear you are still feeling down, send me a pm if you wanna rant  thanks of the heads up on bb having a bpd contestant I might have to watch that and take notes!


----------



## Kevin001

That was nice of him, hope its good.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've done so much damage to myself, and other's have done so much damage to me too. I'm not sure how the **** I'm supposed to enjoy what little remains of my life. I can't see how anything can get any better when all options are daunting or bore the **** out of me. I need a ****ing miracle, but I always did. Nothings ever changed. I basically just don't want what's on offer. The only thing I did want, doesn't want anything to do with me, at all. Wonderful!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

llodell88 said:


> wish i could block posts from mods on here like all the other accounts that i look at that were making me sick. not that i have any problems with legitimate looking accounts, just edited ones, where avatars and stuff are edited from the people who hacked everything. wish i could block their avatars at least.


What are you talking about?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

unemployment simulator said:


> hey mate sorry to hear you are still feeling down, send me a pm if you wanna rant  thanks of the heads up on bb having a bpd contestant I might have to watch that and take notes!


I'm not sure what she is exactly. It's always confusing when trying to analyze the behavior and figure out if they have one full blown disorder, co-morbid full blown disorders, or traits of one disorder or many. All I do know is that she's cluster B. All sorts of **** is coming out about her now, and she's being sacked from all the gigs she has. I wouldn't be surprised if she ended up topping herself over this lot at some point. It's pretty ****ing sad to see her behavior tbh. It was ridiculous and massively self destructive. I hope she has someone to keep an eye on her and she get's help, somehow. If she doesn't top herself, or get help, she'll do something like this again in the future.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ominous Indeed said:


> What are you talking about?


She's schizophrenic and off her meds.


----------



## harrison

It's funny how one block can make so much difference in this city. If you cross over at Swanston St there'll still be masses of people but if you cross one block down at Elizabeth it's different. You'll get masses of people but there'll probably be some woman there with her earplugs in and yelling and carrying on to the music, plus some guy standing on the other side screaming about how he found Jesus.

And then there's me just wanting to get my bloody tram.


----------



## Suchness

If I cant do it then who the **** can.


----------



## Zatch

The green sauce is REALLY HOT


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Why we love Australia -






:lol


----------



## harrison

My wife says I should try and keep a journal - which I know is probably a good idea. Or maybe even a blog. But how are you supposed to describe a feeling when you can't even put it into words? There's no way I can describe how I'm feeling right now - all I know is I need to take my medication.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> My wife says I should try and keep a journal - which I know is probably a good idea. Or maybe even a blog. But how are you supposed to describe a feeling when you can't even put it into words? There's no way I can describe how I'm feeling right now - all I know is I need to take my medication.


You just said how you feel mate, need to take medication and all. Just whatever comes to mind at what you see and feel.

For example -



harrison said:


> It's funny how one block can make so much difference in this city. If you cross over at Swanston St there'll still be masses of people but if you cross one block down at Elizabeth it's different. You'll get masses of people but there'll probably be some woman there with her earplugs in and yelling and carrying on to the music, plus some guy standing on the other side screaming about how he found Jesus.
> 
> And then there's me just wanting to get my bloody tram.


We get this type of thing sometimes on the street -


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> You just said how you feel mate, need to take medication and all. Just whatever comes to mind at what you see and feel.


Took my medication mate - it's horrible when I feel like that. You really can't describe it. I had something to eat too - my wife says I forget to do that sometimes which is true. Will hopefully settle down throughout the day - luckily I don't have to do anything today.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> We get this type of thing sometimes on the street -


Yeah, we used to get a lot of Hare Krishna's when I was younger in Sydney - plus I saw them recently here in Melbourne. Not as common now as they used to be though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Took my medication mate - it's horrible when I feel like that. You really can't describe it. I had something to eat too - my wife says I forget to do that sometimes which is true. Will hopefully settle down throughout the day - luckily I don't have to do anything today.


Sorry to hear that you are feeling that way mate. 

I hope you do feel better throughout the day. 

Some inspiration from a writer (to hopefully help with blog or journal) -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, we used to get a lot of Hare Krishna's when I was younger in Sydney - plus I saw them recently here in Melbourne. Not as common now as they used to be though.


One can hear them coming a mile away.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Sorry to hear that you are feeling that way mate.
> 
> I hope you do feel better throughout the day.
> 
> Some inspiration from a writer (to hopefully help with blog or journal) -


Thanks mate - will have a look at those. Ian McEwan is a bloody good writer - will check that out.

I was stupid. I reduced and then stopped my medication. It makes me tired and groggy sometimes - harder to wake up etc. Also when you're stable like that you sort of forget you need to take it - because you're feeling reasonably okay. But the way I feel when I stop it happens much faster nowadays - it's pretty much straight away. So I have to acknowledge that I need it. I should also go to the doctor and try and find a new psychiatrist. It's quite a process doing that though.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> One can hear them coming a mile away.


Haha - yeah they're loud alright.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Thanks mate - will have a look at those. Ian McEwan is a bloody good writer - will check that out.
> 
> I was stupid. I reduced and then stopped my medication. It makes me tired and groggy sometimes - harder to wake up etc. Also when you're stable like that you sort of forget you need to take it - because you're feeling reasonably okay. But the way I feel when I stop it happens much faster nowadays - it's pretty much straight away. So I have to acknowledge that I need it. I should also go to the doctor and try and find a new psychiatrist. It's quite a process doing that though.


You're welcome. 

Get prepared for right ear audio only (you'll see what I mean when play the video clips). 

 Might be that you are getting addicted to the drugs (relying on them)?? Sometimes the longer you take drugs, the worse the side effects are when stop drugs or change dosage. Might be time to change to a different type of drug? :stu



harrison said:


> Haha - yeah they're loud alright.


:yes


----------



## CNikki

Tired but I don't want to sleep. First world problems...


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> Tired but I don't want to sleep. First world problems...


Not tired, but I should get to sleep.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

CNikki said:


> Tired but I don't want to sleep. First world problems...


Try thinking of something that makes you happy or something that is not stressful.


----------



## CNikki

SofaKing said:


> Not tired, but I should get to sleep.


Let's trade.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I am so sick with the discredition because of my age on blahtherapy (anonymous counseling site). I understand if you are seeking the perspective of someone with more life experiences— but when you ask my age and then reply with, “That’s young”— it annoys the **** out of me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I saw my produce manager at Walmart earlier. She said hey to me and asked me if I'm working tomorrow.


----------



## Ekardy

Sure just use me when you’re bored and have no one else to talk to. Thank you for letting me know I’m just a seat-filler in life to a person like you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her, and how she and her parents are doing in their new place...

and someone else. From here. I hope she is doing okay, even though she is feeling very sad right now.

Both of these statements are 100% genuine, for both parties. :kiss:


----------



## momentsunset

Nobody should settle but so many people are settling because they don't want to be alone. They can try to avoid being alone all they want, but sooner or later life will throw something at them that forces them to really take a hard look at themselves and their lives and how much they've been wasting time trying to run from themselves instead of face the reality that they aren't happy with the person they are and that needs to change.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> Sure just use me when you're bored and have no one else to talk to. Thank you for letting me know I'm just a seat-filler in life to a person like you.


Sorry to hear. 

I know thät feeling, as been that when they are bored person to talk to. 



fluorish said:


> I'm doing so horrible. Why do I still want someone that doesn't want me


 Heart likes what the heart likes? :stu 

Or was that brain likes what the brain likes? :stu


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> I am so sick with the discredition because of my age on blahtherapy (anonymous counseling site). I understand if you are seeking the perspective of someone with more life experiences- but when you ask my age and then reply with, "That's young"- it annoys the **** out of me.


Sometimes younger people know more than older people.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> I saw my produce manager at Walmart earlier. She said hey to me and asked me if I'm working tomorrow.


There is something a foot (happening when she sees you next) :O


----------



## Blue Dino

More than a handful of broken sprinklers turned geysers on my street now. The water slamming onto the cement sounds late at night, are getting annoying. I'm thinking of actually parking my car next to one of them to get a free nightly car wash. :lol


----------



## roxslide

I really hope one day I will be able to afford a house. I know a lot of people fantasize about partners and love or even family for their future but I'm constantly fantasizing about having my own home and just making it mine. Doesn't have to be big or anything special (though some access to nature would be nice) but I just want to be an eccentric old lady in a small home.


----------



## fluorish

ANX1 said:


> Heart likes what the heart likes? :stu
> 
> Or was that brain likes what the brain likes? :stu


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

fluorish said:


>


One of the two. :grin2:


----------



## smoothlinghs

fluorish said:


> I'm doing so horrible. Why do I still want someone that doesn't want me


And when that person happends to be a person which you really don't want but you still want that person and you cannot convince you that you don't even like that person even you know you don't like that kind of people because you keep liking even there is no anything to like and that is a double horror.

We tend to keep wanting because it is written to our dna, as a pack animals we are wired to be with a partner. Nothing wrong in that feeling. Also if you already had sex, it does that. Also you could want for a lot of other reasons, to "Win", just to be loved as everyone should be etc.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> I know thät feeling, as been that when they are bored person to talk to.


It's the worst when you genuinely wanted to get to them and they're just using you to fill the boredom.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Less than 80 active users now. :sigh


----------



## Chevy396

Was just remembering how that cute little medical student tested me for paralysis after I fractured my back...

Hint: it involed her finger.

Am I evil for enjoying it?


----------



## Glue

I have a job interview in 30 minutes..,


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I wish I had happy memories of being with other's to look back on. I have nothing apart from the times spent with her as an adult. Literally, nothing but her. That's why I can't get over this. She's all there ever was. I hadn't socialized with anyone at all for over 13 years when I first met her. I hadn't enjoyed socializing with someone for 18 years before I met her. I'm filled with regret. I've lost and wasted all that time. What do I do? I'm so ****ing lost.


----------



## SofaKing

Chevy396 said:


> Was just remembering how that cute little medical student tested me for paralysis after I fractured my back...
> 
> Hint: it involed her finger.
> 
> Am I evil for enjoying it?


Checked for "tone", huh?

I witnessed this test after bringing in a roofer that landed on his head. That was an exciting call as an EMT student.


----------



## andy1984

I got to work half an hour early = half an hour locked in the bathroom. I really ought to see this as abnormal behavior... but no, that's totally normal. where else would I go, the cafeteria? lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wonder if people who seem troll-ish and post tons (and I mean tons not the occassional thread,) of threads about how doomed they are in relationships because of certain traits do it because they know eventually people will get annoyed and start insulting the OP and in extension many other people here because although they are not trolls, they/we are similar.

People get to a point where they have no tolerance for anyone complaining about certain topics. Troll or not.

You basically can't mention that you have issues with certain things/traits now because it becomes a hilarious incel meme.. I don't know it's not like I see the point in posting about stuff often and how I feel is especially inconsistent due to my unique situation. Still though. I mean it's not even dating related all the time, since I've made threads about some of that stuff years ago without dating being related because again the unique situation...

Some of the bemused responses I got then though lol. Damn.


----------



## Barakiel

I have trouble articulating the words “don’t” and especially “didn’t”, people always misunderstand me and think I’m saying “did it” or something. My old speech therapist advised me to practice holding out nasal sounds (n m and ng) and it is good advice, but like all advice I have trouble putting it into practice consistently. It’s embarassing to admit but I really need to practice talking everyday.


----------



## SplendidBob

Sorry @Persephone The Dread if it was me. My last comment there was very very specifically targeted at the OP.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Sorry @Persephone The Dread if it was me. My last comment there was very very specifically targeted at the OP.


It's OK and I was more thinking generally then that post/thread but it did remind me.

I think sometimes it's hard to not complain about things when they're on your mind a lot and you know it's a set back in some way and then using confirmation bias etc to find more examples of why it's bad to punish yourself sometimes when you're feeling really destructive because.. Something about that is bizarrely satisfying. I get that, because I've done that a bunch of times and still do, it's basically emotional self harm. So it's not healthy in the first place but it's often understandable.

But I'm suspicious of some of the posters who only do that because almost everyone gets tired with it and some mix up legitimate complaits with stuff that sounds ridiculous (though I suppose if you're in a really bad place anything could be justified.)

I think it might be the quantity too though when so many people post the same thread about height/build/jaw size etc people are just done with it.


----------



## tehuti88

Small Tanya said:


> All the women who used to use this site have left. I used to have so many friends here, Lisbeth, barette, bad girl, etc. But they all left, because of misogynist trolls like @*Persephone The Dread* and @*Milco*


 TIL at last that I'm not a woman. With what gender should I now refer to myself, SAS peeps...? Suggestions welcome, I'm honestly clueless.



Small Tanya said:


> Don't you ****ing dare think this is over just because *I gave you* two days break.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


...because you were busy browsing Tumblr porn. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Small Tanya said:


> Don't you ****ing dare think this is over just because I gave you two days break.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't silly *****. You think I'm going to stop posting either way? Neither Milco or I are misogynists you are.

Now go and **** off and talk to your misandric terf friends on reddit or make a bunch if you're so upset with average posters.


----------



## tehuti88

Gwyn, go back to Tumblr. Go back to the nice GIFs with the women all tied up. Hey, no shame!


----------



## Evo1114

Small Tanya said:


> I'll make sure your remaining time on this site is hell


Pfft. Words are scary.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is just sad. You clearly don't remember the actual sexist **** that drove people away from this place if you think the odd thread I made criticising feminism (not synonmous with woman,) over the years drove every woman from this site....


----------



## Evo1114

If it really did, she would have left by now, right? So epic fail.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is just sad. You clearly don't remember the actual sexist **** that drove people away from this place if you think the odd thread I made criticising feminism (not synonmous with woman,) over the years drove every woman from this site....


I actually do remember the stuff that drove away some of the users it's mentioning (because a few of them were in touch with me at the time)...and yep, it wasn't your threads.

It's reached new heights of revisionism and outright delusion.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Small Tanya said:


> Are you still pretending to be so liberal... Where's your porn then Tanya, why don't you repay your mom for ruining her life


How many ****ing times. I don't think everyone should do porn. I think people regardless of gender who decide to take on that job should be allowed the agency to do so. I do not like the idea of people taking on jobs they really don't want to do or find traumatising because they have no other choice but that is a problem with captalism.

also 'gets to me' it doesn't hurt me though because it pisses me off you cannot hurt me when I'm angry at you the emotions, for some reason, are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Small Tanya said:


> You forget that I was friends with them, even part of the off site group to complain about sexists. Your name was always part of the complaints. We made fun of your "I don't identify as white" bull too hahaha


Well then I guess you can go **** off back to the mean girls club and talk to them there no? I notice you only mention posters names who aren't around to corroborate though.

I find you pretty funny too you had like this crippling sex dysphoria and instead of realising that was your own problem you decided to become a terf and hate all men.

No wait that's not funny, just sad.


----------



## andy1984

Small Tanya said:


> I know it hurts her. It's pretty obvious this does get to her despite her act.


please go away forever. this isn't your forum, you're not a moderator, you're no one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Small Tanya said:


> Mean girls club, lol. Everything comes back to your hatred of women Tanya. It's too ****ing pathetic.


Yes criticising your behaviour is definetly the same as hating ALL women. You're such a narrow minded idiot.

You use everything I say against me because of your stupid BPD spiral ****. So I'm not going to bother with any of the other crap you're saying.

YOU ARE WRONG.

the end.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh and I know what group you are talking about and I know Komorikun was in it. If you actually spent all your time talking about me then you clearly had nothing to complain about but I don't believe that because there have been you know, actual sexist people here.


----------



## tehuti88

"YOU HATE WOMEN! YOU WOMAN-HATING ****ER!!!"

"YOU'RE A WOMAN TOO! I HOPE YOU DIE GETTING *RAPED*!!!"

Nothing misogynist there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> I actually do remember the stuff that drove away some of the users it's mentioning (because a few of them were in touch with me at the time)...and yep, it wasn't your threads.
> 
> It's reached new heights of revisionism and outright delusion.


I think Lisbeth actually invited me to chat with her on skype around the time she left ages ago, which I turned down but why would she ask if I was so instrumental to her leaving? Seriously.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

You overfed it lol


----------



## llodell88

thinking of some long obsessive post about the guy i liked shoulders comparing them to breasts lmao. So obsessive. I really doubt it. someone seriously insecure.


----------



## SofaKing

There is a huge difference between venting repeated about new or old issues and....

Venting repeatedly on the same items while ignoring advice, arguing against the advice, discounting advice, etc.

What tires people is having a poster marginalize the help given with a blatant refusal to change, but lament on with "what am I doing wrong? How does this keep happening? "


Persephone The Dread said:


> It's OK and I was more thinking generally then that post/thread but it did remind me.
> 
> I think sometimes it's hard to not complain about things when they're on your mind a lot and you know it's a set back in some way and then using confirmation bias etc to find more examples of why it's bad to punish yourself sometimes when you're feeling really destructive because.. Something about that is bizarrely satisfying. I get that, because I've done that a bunch of times and still do, it's basically emotional self harm. So it's not healthy in the first place but it's often understandable.
> 
> But I'm suspicious of some of the posters who only do that because almost everyone gets tired with it and some mix up legitimate complaits with stuff that sounds ridiculous (though I suppose if you're in a really bad place anything could be justified.)
> 
> I think it might be the quantity too though when so many people post the same thread about height/build/jaw size etc people are just done with it.


----------



## Crisigv

Why can't people just ignore stupid crap?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> There is a huge difference between venting repeated about new or old issues and....
> 
> Venting repeatedly on the same items while ignoring advice, arguing against the advice, discounting advice, etc.
> 
> What tires people is having a poster marginalize the help given with a blatant refusal to change, but lament on with "what am I doing wrong? How does this keep happening?"


I can definitely see where you are coming from here. Sometimes people never change no matter what other people say or do to try and help them. That is the saddest part.


----------



## CNikki

Crisigv said:


> Why can't people just ignore stupid crap?


Was thinking the same...some people clearly have some severe issues and need help. Isn't there an IP ban?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> Isn't there an IP ban?


There are ways you can get around that. I won't divulge how to do this lol


----------



## CNikki

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> There are ways you can get around that. I won't divulge how to do this lol


I'm not so tech savvy despite being a millennial, so I wouldn't know. But I wouldn't be surprised, either.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I look at myself in the mirror and see a man, but I'm a broken child inside.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

CNikki said:


> I'm not so tech savvy despite being a millennial, so I wouldn't know. But I wouldn't be surprised, either.


It's very easily done with a VPN. Just pick an IP address from one of the VPN's servers around the world, and off you go. Don't need to be tech savvy at all.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> It's very easily done with a VPN. Just pick an IP address from one of the VPN's servers around the world, and off you go. Don't need to be tech savvy at all.


 That way works lol. I was thinking more along the lines of using both a VPN and a proxy to really hide yourself.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That way works lol. I was thinking more along the lines of using both a VPN and a proxy to really hide yourself.


I've only used a VPN for traveling a couple of times, so I can log into public wifi hotspots. I've heard of proxy servers but have no idea what they are.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> I've only used a VPN for traveling a couple of times, so I can log into public wifi hotspots. I've heard of proxy servers but have no idea what they are.


A proxy server basically re-routes online requests.

Normally, you connect to your ISP's server and have them do the request. With a proxy server, you would connect to your ISP's server as normal, but then all requests would get made by the proxy, using a new IP address provided by the proxy server. All your ISP would see is a bunch of re-routes to the proxy server and nothing more, as they would not be making the requests themselves.

Here is a nice diagram of what happens:

1) Not using a proxy:

[Your Computer] >> [ISP] >> [Request]

2) Using a proxy:

[Your Computer] >> [ISP] >> [Proxy Server] >> [Request]


----------



## Suchness

Can’t remember. What was that one about again? It was about something.


----------



## Ekardy

Brain: I see you are trying to sleep.


Also Brain: Here are some random songs and incorrect lyrics, enjoy.


----------



## 0589471

@tehuti88 well this might explain why you have a hard time there lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> Why can't people just ignore stupid crap?





CNikki said:


> Was thinking the same...some people clearly have some severe issues and need help. Isn't there an IP ban?





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> There are ways you can get around that. I won't divulge how to do this lol





CNikki said:


> I'm not so tech savvy despite being a millennial, so I wouldn't know. But I wouldn't be surprised, either.





Pete Beale said:


> It's very easily done with a VPN. Just pick an IP address from one of the VPN's servers around the world, and off you go. Don't need to be tech savvy at all.





Pete Beale said:


> I've only used a VPN for traveling a couple of times, so I can log into public wifi hotspots. I've heard of proxy servers but have no idea what they are.





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> A proxy server basically re-routes online requests.
> 
> Normally, you connect to your ISP's server and have them do the request. With a proxy server, you would connect to your ISP's server as normal, but then all requests would get made by the proxy, using a new IP address provided by the proxy server. All your ISP would see is a bunch of re-routes to the proxy server and nothing more, as they would not be making the requests themselves.
> 
> Here is a nice diagram of what happens:
> 
> 1) Not using a proxy:
> 
> [Your Computer] >> [ISP] >> [Request]
> 
> 2) Using a proxy:
> 
> [Your Computer] >> [ISP] >> [Proxy Server] >> [Request]


 Forums used to be much more peaceful places because few people even knew what a proxy was. Fewer still even had access to one even if they knew about them. And then, even the lowest of the bottom of the barrel trolls were rarely motivated enough to go through a proxy. Most trolls were artistic enough to not get IP banned in the first place and by the time they did finally push things too far they had corrupted the whole place beyond caring.

IOW, an IP ban used to be a potent anti-troll weapon. I guess it must be too easy to change your IP these days (I wouldn't know because I don't). Trolls were usually swiftly dispatched and rarely returned.

Things are going to have to change and I would be looking for proxies and VPNs and other such things to go away.


----------



## Kevin001

Might have to get haircut sooner than I thought.


----------



## Overdrive

@ANX1






The French version of Fast and Furious hehe, used to watch this as a kid.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Kevin001 said:


> Might have to get haircut sooner than I thought.


Same lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Overdrive said:


> @*ANX1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French version of Fast and Furious hehe, used to watch this as a kid.


That is awesome. Got a bit of a BTCC (British Touring Car Championship) body kit on the taxi and a rally car. 

In addition, I think she is knitting.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> It's the worst when you genuinely wanted to get to them and they're just using you to fill the boredom.


:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Overdrive


----------



## Chevy396

College LayZBoy chairs are the worst. Never keep one from college till your 30's. They build them only to work until the warranty runs out, then you need a new one. I've been sitting in this one for over ten years and its now a torture device.


----------



## Just Lurking

WillYouStopDave said:


> Things are going to have to change and I would be looking for proxies and VPNs and other such things to go away.


It could happen at some point. It would be pretty simple, in theory. All they'd have to do is maintain a white list instead of a black list. In other words, instead of banning unwanted IPs, they'd block all IPs by default and manually approve those that are allowed.

But it sure wouldn't be to keep the trolls away... It would be done so that "they" can maintain total control over what people can and cannot see and do online.

What does that look like? Well, if the Trump administration has had enough of CNN's badgering, then they can just take CNN off the white list. Now, no one in the United States can access CNN, and there is no way to get around the blockage because none of the anonymizing services (proxies, VPNs, Tor) are on the white list, either.

That's an extreme example, and I don't believe we'd get to such a point where the government would get away with blocking something like CNN, but I'm not sure VPNs will be around forever because there are some pretty big players who would like to see them eliminated. If that does happen, though, then the method used to block them would be precedent-setting and put us on a slippery slope. (The first step has already been taken with the repeal of Net Neutrality a few months ago. Where they go from there, if anywhere, who knows.)


----------



## roxslide

Had another "debate" with my little brother about whether of not I'm fat. I just don't get it. Why is he so obsessed with my weight, I'm starting to be concerned about him. My bmi is 21. I could lose maybe 10 pounds at most before I would say I have no excess weight... but people who are "fat" aren't 10 pounds from their ideal weight.

He is now arguing that he's the same height as me now so I have no excuse to be heavier than him. But he's a middle schooler and male. A grown woman should probably be slightly heavier than a middle school boy at the same height, don't you think??

First of all it's annoying being called fat 10-20 times a day but also I'm concerned about how he sees the world. If he treats me like this then how is he going to treat an actual overweight person? When he's 20 is he going to be some horrible ******* that harasses overweight girls? I've used logic, I've had my mom sit down with him, the only thing I think could be egging this on is my step dad.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## BeamingNow

roxslide said:


> Had another "debate" with my little brother about whether of not I'm fat. I just don't get it. Why is he so obsessed with my weight, I'm starting to be concerned about him. My bmi is 21. I could lose maybe 10 pounds at most before I would say I have no excess weight... but people who are "fat" aren't 10 pounds from their ideal weight.
> 
> He is now arguing that he's the same height as me now so I have no excuse to be heavier than him. But he's a middle schooler and male.


As a former middle schooler and a lifelong male, it sounds like he's insecure about his own appearance and is just lashing out at whoever he can. A bmi of 21 is completely normal and healthy.


----------



## Overdrive

ANX1 said:


> @*Overdrive*


Yeah i've seen it, quite funny.


----------



## Barakiel

Chevy396 said:


>





Barakiel said:


> Okay.. so I found an older post of mine, and for some reason the Youtube video I embedded in it was "Evolution of Dance" even though it had nothing to deal with what I posted :um I wondered what could have possibly led me to link to a video I don't even like in the first place until I found an older comment by someone else that also has this very same video embedded. Is it because both the videos we linked to were deleted? But if so, why replace it with another video, let alone this one in particular?


I'm not the only one seeing this am I?


----------



## 0589471

Barakiel said:


> I'm not the only one seeing this am I?


lol no it's not just you. I recently discovered this too. apparently it's been happening for awhile and I didn't even notice. Very weird glitch.


----------



## roxslide

Is it the heat or am I sweating so much because I'm so freaking nervous?? Probably both


----------



## harrison

Australia must be one of the fastest growing countries in the world. I heard the other day that a new person arrives here every 83 seconds. And 2500 every week just here in Melbourne alone.

Apparently the two largest groups of skilled migrants moving here are Chinese (more women than men) and Indians. (more men than women)

So in about 50 years the average Aussie might be a Chinese/Indian if they start to inter-marry. Quite interesting.

(and I bet they'll still all be trying to cram onto my tram in the afternoon)


----------



## Nekobasu

harrison said:


> Australia must be one of the fastest growing countries in the world. I heard the other day that a new person arrives here every 83 seconds. And 2500 every week just here in Melbourne alone.
> 
> Apparently the two largest groups of skilled migrants moving here are Chinese (more women than men) and Indians. (more men than women)
> 
> So in about 50 years the average Aussie might be a Chinese/Indian if they start to inter-marry. Quite interesting.
> 
> (and I bet they'll still all be trying to cram onto my tram in the afternoon)


Australia is honestly really awesome, honestly it is one of the top places to visit on my bucket list.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I've been so thirsty today but it hasn't even gotten up to 100 degrees. It felt pretty hot, though. I should buy some more of those strawberry banana v8 splash drinks soon. They're so refreshing.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Australia must be one of the fastest growing countries in the world. I heard the other day that a new person arrives here every 83 seconds. And 2500 every week just here in Melbourne alone.
> 
> Apparently the two largest groups of skilled migrants moving here are Chinese (more women than men) and Indians. (more men than women)
> 
> So in about 50 years the average Aussie might be a Chinese/Indian if they start to inter-marry. Quite interesting.
> 
> (and I bet they'll still all be trying to cram onto my tram in the afternoon)


I just found out my neighbors are Australians and they posted some pictures of a recent trip they made to visit family. :heart All I know is within the next two years, I'm taking a trip there. Just beautiful.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm a 30yr old loser who wishes she was good at making friends. No wonder no one likes me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Overdrive said:


> Yeah i've seen it, quite funny.


Oh, ok. 

I thought it looked familiar. :sus


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Australia must be one of the fastest growing countries in the world. I heard the other day that a new person arrives here every 83 seconds. And 2500 every week just here in Melbourne alone.
> 
> Apparently the two largest groups of skilled migrants moving here are Chinese (more women than men) and Indians. (more men than women)
> 
> So in about 50 years the average Aussie might be a Chinese/Indian if they start to inter-marry. Quite interesting.
> 
> (and I bet they'll still all be trying to cram onto my tram in the afternoon)


Can watch the border patrol, border security tv programs on Youtube to see the many different people entering the country.

In addition, can imagine many people cramming into your tram mate. :O

One of those spread arms to create more room moments.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I'm a 30yr old loser who wishes she was good at making friends. No wonder no one likes me.


:sigh :hug

You'll meet new people just getting outside and doing things. Car meets, etc.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> :sigh :hug
> 
> You'll meet new people just getting outside and doing things. Car meets, etc.


Yeah, because I'm magically cured now and that stuff doesn't freak me out.


----------



## truant

Wtf. I live in a house with 3 other mentally ill people (schiz, PTSD w/delusions, and anxiety w/psychotic episodes). Last night, the police and an ambulance arrived to take my _next-door neighbor_ to the hospital because he's delusional. That makes 5 people with mental illness living in about a 40-foot radius.

I fear whatever I have is contagious.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, because I'm magically cured now and that stuff doesn't freak me out.


You said that you have met people individually, but didn't mention that freaking out in the past that I can remember.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I just found out my neighbors are Australians and they posted some pictures of a recent trip they made to visit family. :heart All I know is within the next two years, I'm taking a trip there. Just beautiful.


That's great - if you do come make sure you check out Sydney - I grew up there and sort of took it all for granted but the Harbour etc really is a beautiful place. Great beaches too.

Melbourne's nice as well of course - but has a different feel to it. Lots of little laneways full of coffee shops and restaurants etc. Plenty of things to see here, that's for sure.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Can watch the border patrol, border security tv programs on Youtube to see the many different people entering the country.
> 
> In addition, can imagine many people cramming into your tram mate. :O
> 
> One of those spread arms to create more room moments.


Yeah, I sometimes watch that show - its' good fun. I used to do that for a while, and I've actually seen a few people that I used to know at the airport. They were a lot better at it than I was though. You see some incredible things there, that's for sure.

And yeah - the trams are incredible in this city. It never ceases to amaze me. Last night it took me 2 hours and 20 minutes to get home from my wife's house. A lot of that was because the tram couldn't get down the street properly - either there was a jam somewhere or the cars were blocking them somewhere along the line. It's incredible.


----------



## Vip3r

That nap was so good.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> That's great - if you do come make sure you check out Sydney - I grew up there and sort of took it all for granted but the Harbour etc really is a beautiful place. Great beaches too.
> 
> Melbourne's nice as well of course - but has a different feel to it. Lots of little laneways full of coffee shops and restaurants etc. Plenty of things to see here, that's for sure.


I was just talking to one of my neighbors (finally) and they mentioned some of those things too. 
I can honestly say I did not realize how many people in my neighborhood are Australian (really have to start socializing here, easier said than done). Apparently this town has been a magnet for transplants from Australia and the UK and my neighborhood has a huge Australian population. So I am taking that as a sign lol, my next adventure will be Australia......and New Zealand.


----------



## wmu'14

Overdrive said:


> wmu'14


I'll order some!


----------



## gever570

Got stuck with the "why are they replying like and not answering quicker kind of thinking. Acknowledging that people may be busy or just not feeling to reply right away didn't comfort me much.." oh hey anxiety "
It was a good exposure though and she did text back eventually.. These fear of rejection feelings are awfully irrational.
Glad they passed and planning to get some work done soon  

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I've been so thirsty today but it hasn't even gotten up to 100 degrees. It felt pretty hot, though. I should buy some more of those strawberry banana v8 splash drinks soon. They're so refreshing.


And put vodka in them?


----------



## 0589471

I just spent 3 hours trying to make one of the cows living in the field opposite my house moo AND IT WORKED. WITH THE POWER OF MY MIND.


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I just spent 3 hours trying to make one of the cows living in the field opposite my house moo AND IT WORKED. WITH THE POWER OF MY MIND.


 :O !?!
I love cows. No joke. I'm obsessed with them. You have become my best friend. I will like to go pet the cows now while you make them moo. :squeeze


----------



## CNikki

I don't know how much longer I can do this. I really don't.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> :O !?!
> I love cows. No joke. I'm obsessed with them. You have become my best friend. I will like to go pet the cows now while you make them moo. :squeeze


Aww anything to make kardy happy of course :squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> :O !?!
> I love cows. No joke. I'm obsessed with them. You have become my best friend. I will like to go pet the cows now while you make them moo. :squeeze





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I just spent 3 hours trying to make one of the cows living in the field opposite my house moo AND IT WORKED. WITH THE POWER OF MY MIND.


You two are so adorable. :lol :hug


----------



## Ekardy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You two are so adorable. :lol :hug


Cute cuddly cows...always bringing people together. :group


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Blue Dino

roxslide said:


> Had another "debate" with my little brother about whether of not I'm fat. I just don't get it. Why is he so obsessed with my weight, I'm starting to be concerned about him. My bmi is 21. I could lose maybe 10 pounds at most before I would say I have no excess weight... but people who are "fat" aren't 10 pounds from their ideal weight.
> 
> He is now arguing that he's the same height as me now so I have no excuse to be heavier than him. But he's a middle schooler and male. A grown woman should probably be slightly heavier than a middle school boy at the same height, don't you think??
> 
> First of all it's annoying being called fat 10-20 times a day but also I'm concerned about how he sees the world. If he treats me like this then how is he going to treat an actual overweight person? When he's 20 is he going to be some horrible ******* that harasses overweight girls? I've used logic, I've had my mom sit down with him, the only thing I think could be egging this on is my step dad.


I guess middles school age he's still young and lack maturity, I won't take much stock into what he blabs about. Once he's another good several years older, then hopefully he matures and loses that mindset.


----------



## mobc1990

I am chasing after a girl,have had remained hopeful.I thought even if I fail the work I put in will be rewarded too


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I was just talking to one of my neighbors (finally) and they mentioned some of those things too.
> I can honestly say I did not realize how many people in my neighborhood are Australian (really have to start socializing here, easier said than done). Apparently this town has been a magnet for transplants from Australia and the UK and my neighborhood has a huge Australian population. So I am taking that as a sign lol, my next adventure will be Australia......and New Zealand.


Jee, that's amazing. For some reason I always think it's incredible when I hear about Aussies living over there - I'm not sure why.  I remember hearing about some town over there where the Mayor is actually an Australian. That's pretty amazing too - I guess the people must really like him, which is nice to know.

If you're still on SAS when you come here give me a yell and we can have a coffe in town if you like. Also I'm sure my son would be available for free tours.


----------



## Zatch

Went to a business meeting with one of my coworkers today. I see an ample future! But there's a lot to do with the rest of this year.

Least I'm not hearing ****...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, I sometimes watch that show - its' good fun. I used to do that for a while, and I've actually seen a few people that I used to know at the airport. They were a lot better at it than I was though. You see some incredible things there, that's for sure.
> 
> And yeah - the trams are incredible in this city. It never ceases to amaze me. Last night it took me 2 hours and 20 minutes to get home from my wife's house. A lot of that was because the tram couldn't get down the street properly - either there was a jam somewhere or the cars were blocking them somewhere along the line. It's incredible.


Some interesting characters on that show. 

The old school trams?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I just spent 3 hours trying to make one of the cows living in the field opposite my house moo AND IT WORKED. WITH THE POWER OF MY MIND.


That reminds me of Smokey who visited NZ and made a joke about cows moooing. 

Mo, mo, moooo they would say. 

He did a burnout in his car to show off infront of the cows. :O


----------



## 0589471

ANX1 said:


> That reminds me of Smokey who visited NZ and made a joke about cows moooing.
> 
> Mo, mo, moooo they would say.
> 
> He did a burnout in his car to show off infront of the cows. :O


Who is this smokey Anx?


----------



## blue2

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I just spent 3 hours trying to make one of the cows living in the field opposite my house moo AND IT WORKED. WITH THE POWER OF MY MIND.


 Lmao I can do that in 5 seconds, just cup your hands over your mouth and practice making the sound of a baby calf, but make sure theres a fence between you & them, cause if you do it properly it drives em crazy, untill they get used to you doin it and then they're like meh stfu weirdo :teeth


----------



## 0589471

blue2 said:


> Lmao I can do that in 5 seconds, just cup your hands over your mouth and practice making the sound of a baby calf, but make sure theres a fence between you & them, cause if you do it properly it drives em crazy, untill they get used to you doin it and then they're like meh stfu weirdo :teeth


:O well you are the bovine master it seems! I have much to learn lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Who is this smokey Anx?


He is well known in the car community in Japan.

Actually I got it wrong (haven't seen the video clip in years), was multiple sheep at around 3:47+ in this video clip -






They were not impressed. :lol


----------



## Crisigv

I had a dream about an sas member that I don't care to remember.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chevy396 said:


> And put vodka in them?


Nope.  Vodka is too strong. It would ruin the taste. xD


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Jee, that's amazing. For some reason I always think it's incredible when I hear about Aussies living over there - I'm not sure why.  I remember hearing about some town over there where the Mayor is actually an Australian. That's pretty amazing too - I guess the people must really like him, which is nice to know.
> 
> If you're still on SAS when you come here give me a yell and we can have a coffe in town if you like. Also I'm sure my son would be available for free tours.


Didn't know that, I had to look it up...great mini history. "Australian Gavin Buckley has been elected mayor of one of America's oldest cities; Annapolis, Maryland."
I got to learn more about some of my Australian neighbors, most of them are from Sydney and and one mentioned Adelaide. I had to look that one up but still seemed great.  
(Talking about traveling in real life is one way I feel comfortable socializing lol.)
I will definitely let you know!


----------



## llodell88

i guess i am going to have to delete my facebook account just to get rid of pictures of women showing their cleavage, etc., to go away, I don't understand how people with a conscience think stuff like that is ok. Whatever I tried to do doesn't work and makes me sick seeing that stuff.


----------



## llodell88

i don't know why people are judging me for doing positive things for myself, and my health, etc. Learning, growing, I was, all taken away, meaningless now. Made to look like it's something it's not, hate feeling resentful, like I'm trying to grow and be a good person, i mean for other people too, and all my intentions don't even matter, and everything I was thinking, I'm mad, like things I want to do, or wanted to do, I feel resentful, like I don't even want to them anymore, when everything got twisted like that. Everything you wanted to do to be a better person, you just sit around, and feel all things negative emotions, because of things that happened to you, and people trying to tell you, and i actually have to see a "we just just need to change" shirt, how i am supposed to care, and how do you get rid of all the negative emotions, now i have to deal with, its all just smothered in negativity, and all that positivity crap doesnt matter anymore, and all i can think about that entire time, is why did someone hack my computer, i have all these things i want to do, i can finally be happy, and not have to worry about stuff, and people are destroying all of my progress. i cant handle seeing all these images of stuff everywhere. i just hate that stuff, i've never been able to feel anything positive that other people, feel it all just gets overshadowed by the negative stuff, and the negative people, and im finally figuring out how my emotions work by listening to myself and my body, and not the world, and people. its no wonder im struggling in life when im not allowed to feel anything positive, everything is done for bad reasons, always motivated by negative emotions, not positive ones, and people just want to smother the entire world with that stuff, because it's all about control, and it doesnt matter to the world why you're doing what you're doing, as long as you're doing what looks right, when really it matters a lot.


----------



## Nekobasu

Fear our wrath. Maintain attack formation.


----------



## Karsten

That gal's the gal for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Day by day....day by day.


----------



## llodell88

i really care more about how someone's feelings/lack of feelings benefit me, and sometimes lack of feelings is preferable, i already said that yesterday. another thing that's the opposite, i mean maybe not everyday, anyway, but people make a big deal out of those small events and act like it's all the time. i do what makes me happy, it doesnt matter if its fake, take a pill, that's artificial too, who cares. if your famous, lots of people see you, without all the extra stuff, more people are going to be attracted to you, just because more people see you, but yeah there is other stuff going on too i admit.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I love those days I'm working that I don't have to take a nap. I prefer being awake over sleeping.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Food.


----------



## discopotato

I'm surprised I haven't had a heart attack yet


----------



## Ekardy

I don’t know what I’m watching but I can’t look away.


----------



## 3stacks

Ekardy said:


> I don't know what I'm watching but I can't look away.


 I did tell you my live cam show is amazing


----------



## Ekardy

3stacks said:


> I did tell you my love cam show is amazing


Yes, it's so captivating lol. 
Literally can not look away. :O


----------



## 0589471

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Nope.  Vodka is too strong. It would ruin the taste. xD


gasp! Vodka never ruins anything.


----------



## blue2

Man I'm a shallow individual , I think thats my main problem :duel


----------



## 3stacks

Ekardy said:


> Yes, it's so captivating lol.
> Literally can not look away. :O


Dont look too long it will burn your eyes out lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> gasp! Vodka never ruins anything.


Haha, I'm not really a drinking person. I couldn't drink vodka, though. It's nasty. :b


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, I'm not really a drinking person. I couldn't drink vodka, though. It's nasty. :b


 I could drink it but I don't drink. Not a wise thing to do with epilepsy and besides, gives me the absolute worst hangovers even if I hardly drink anything. I already wake up every day feeling like garbage so I don't need that.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Didn't know that, I had to look it up...great mini history. "Australian Gavin Buckley has been elected mayor of one of America's oldest cities; Annapolis, Maryland."
> I got to learn more about some of my Australian neighbors, most of them are from Sydney and and *one mentioned Adelaide*. I had to look that one up but still seemed great.
> (Talking about traveling in real life is one way I feel comfortable socializing lol.)
> I will definitely let you know!


Yeah - Adelaide is actually a nice city, so is Perth. I went to Adelaide a few years ago when my son did a year of work experience over there as part of his Computer Science degree. He used to fly home every couple of weeks but one time we flew over to him and had a look around. It's a nice city, only a lot smaller than Sydney or Melbourne. There's also the Barossa Valley north of there - a big wine-making area, and very pretty country.

There's also Ayers Rock too of course (Uluru) - I've only ever seen that from the air but it looked fantastic. I'd like to see that myself one day - it's huge. It even looked big from up in the plane - just sticking up out of the ground in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> I did tell you my live cam show is amazing


Is that "love" or "live" mate?

(either way it's disturbing though)


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> Is that "love" or "live" mate?
> 
> (either way it's disturbing though)


Take your pick lol


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Some interesting characters on that show.
> 
> The old school trams?


My ones seem to be the reasonably new ones, although not the fancy new ones that go really fast. They must save them for better areas or something.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah - Adelaide is actually a nice city, so is Perth. I went to Adelaide a few years ago when my son did a year of work experience over there as part of his Computer Science degree. He used to fly home every couple of weeks but one time we flew over to him and had a look around. It's a nice city, only a lot smaller than Sydney or Melbourne. There's also the Barossa Valley north of there - a big wine-making area, and very pretty country.
> 
> There's also Ayers Rock too of course (Uluru) - I've only ever seen that from the air but it looked fantastic. I'd like to see that myself one day - it's huge. It even looked big from up in the plane - just sticking up out of the ground in the middle of nowhere.


Ayer Rock! I completely forgot about that! Yes that's just beautiful. I'm getting excited here! I've been talking more with my neighbors and they've been showing me more pictures of the towns and cities. I like emerging myself in the place I'm traveling to, those are the best memories.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> My ones seem to be the reasonably new ones, although not the fancy new ones that go really fast. They must save them for better areas or something.


Interesting. We have some old trams here and I believe they said were from around your area.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Ayer Rock! I completely forgot about that! Yes that's just beautiful. I'm getting excited here! I've been talking more with my neighbors and they've been showing me more pictures of the towns and cities. I like emerging myself in the place I'm traveling to, those are the best memories.


I'll tell you what the problem is with travelling around Australia - even if you live here. It's expensive. The flights and hotels are pretty pricey - although booking ahead and using budget airlines can make a big difference, and of course there are cheaper places and hostels.

For me that's the reason why I haven't seen Ayer's Rock or even been to Darwin for example, which I'd probably like. Because for the same price (or probably cheaper) we can fly to Bali, Thailand or even probably go all the way up to Japan. It's a bit of a pain actually.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Interesting. We have some old trams here and I believe they said were from around your area.


Yeah, there are still a few of the real old rattlers around Melbourne - I like them, they have a lot of character. I think they mostly use them for the free ones that take the tourists on tours around the city centre though. Plus there's one that's a restaurant.


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> Take your pick lol


That was a good one mate - gave me a laugh this morning when I saw it.


----------



## harrison

I'm actually thinking about my wife - who was angry at me last night. For some reason we got onto the subject of when I stole a whole pile of books and the police came to our house. She was going on about how my son was in the room with us and I really don't remember it being like that at all. 

It's scary when you can't rely on your memory. I know I have blackouts from periods when I've been manic before. People have called me and I have no memory of it happening at all. I don't know if my wife is remembering it correctly either - I know she gets things mixed up a bit too. And it doesn't really even matter now - it was ages ago. But we were arguing about it and it upsets me a lot.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> I'll tell you what the problem is with travelling around Australia - even if you live here. It's expensive. The flights and hotels are pretty pricey - although booking ahead and using budget airlines can make a big difference, and of course there are cheaper places and hostels.
> 
> For me that's the reason why I haven't seen Ayer's Rock or even been to Darwin for example, which I'd probably like. Because for the same price (or probably cheaper) we can fly to Bali, Thailand or even probably go all the way up to Japan. It's a bit of a pain actually.


My aunts a travel agent so thankfully she tends to help out with booking things for a lot less than the usual, that's how my parents and I manage to go to a lot of places. I'm already looking at locations and what times are best to travel over there next year. Big trips like this we like to book half a year to a year in advance because it also helps with prices and we have time to plan exactly what we want to do.
I prefer going during the "low seasons" when there aren't a lot of crowds. Which according to what I'm reading online is, "The best times to visit Sydney are September through November and from March to May." Dont know if this is accurate or not.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, there are still a few of the real old rattlers around Melbourne - I like them, they have a lot of character. I think they mostly use them for the free ones that take the tourists on tours around the city centre though. Plus there's one that's a restaurant.


Same here with tourist's, trams. Most electric trains now. Removed the Diesels.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> My aunts a travel agent so thankfully she tends to help out with booking things for a lot less than the usual, that's how my parents and I manage to go to a lot of places. I'm already looking at locations and what times are best to travel over there next year. Big trips like this we like to book half a year to a year in advance because it also helps with prices and we have time to plan exactly what we want to do.
> I prefer going during the "low seasons" when there aren't a lot of crowds. Which according to what I'm reading online is, "The best times to visit Sydney are *September through November and from March to May*." Dont know if this is accurate or not.


Yeah, that probably would be a good time actually. It's not holiday time - ie. Christmas or New Years for example. Although - seeing the Harbour Bridge go off on New Years Eve is really amazing. They get about a million people just sitting around the harbour watching the fireworks come off the bridge. I've seen it in person one time when my boy was little - we were standing right outside the Opera House - it was incredible.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Yeah, that probably would be a good time actually. It's not holiday time - ie. Christmas or New Years for example. Although - seeing the Harbour Bridge go off on New Years Eve is really amazing. They get about a million people just sitting around the harbour watching the fireworks come off the bridge. I've seen it in person one time when my boy was little - we were standing right outside the Opera House - it was incredible.


Well now I want to go for New Year!! :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, that probably would be a good time actually. It's not holiday time - ie. Christmas or New Years for example. Although - seeing the Harbour Bridge go off on New Years Eve is really amazing. They get about a million people just sitting around the harbour watching the fireworks come off the bridge. I've seen it in person one time when my boy was little - we were standing right outside the Opera House - it was incredible.


One of the biggest fireworks displays in the world. People do travel from overseas to see it.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Well now I want to go for New Year!! :O


It's definitely something worth seeing at least once in your life - it's huge and just goes insane.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> That was a good one mate - gave me a laugh this morning when I saw it.


Haha good


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I could drink it but I don't drink. Not a wise thing to do with epilepsy and besides, gives me the absolute worst hangovers even if I hardly drink anything. I already wake up every day feeling like garbage so I don't need that.


I've never had a hangover thankfully.  You wouldn't want one for sure. The last time I drank was like 6 months ago. I used to drink twice a month but I just never really want to anymore for some reason.

Yea, you definitely wouldn't want to make it worse. :/ I'm sorry. :squeeze


----------



## harrison

Holy Moly - thank God she's calmed down.


----------



## roxslide

I don't want to even think about it too much because I am not sure how I'll manage but I have two apartments to see in the next 2 days. I also just signed up to work like 20 hours at another new job this week (instacart) so I can make the deposit and first and last rent if needed. Hopefully the job is not too hard or scary. Seems crazy that I got a new (small) form of income within 30 minutes or so and didn't have to talk to a single human to do it.


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> I don't want to even think about it too much because I am not sure how I'll manage but I have two apartments to see in the next 2 days. I also just signed up to work like 20 hours at another new job this week (instacart) so I can make the deposit and first and last rent if needed. Hopefully the job is not too hard or scary. Seems crazy that I got a new (small) form of income within 30 minutes or so and didn't have to talk to a single human to do it.


Shared apartments or your own apartment?


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


> Shared apartments or your own apartment?


Hopefully my own apartment. I'm looking at a couple of studios. Shared is a last resort, I'd rather live in a shoebox than go through the next year with roommates again. But I can't really be too choosy because my mom definitely won't let me stay with her again if I don't find a place.


----------



## 3stacks

This feels like the earliest me and my friends have went out for so long lol


----------



## Zatch

Jumpscared the hell out of two people in the last 12 hours. Not really deliberately.

I guess the situations didn't really help. Still have a bad habit of just being where people least expect.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The family gathering coming up this afternoon.


----------



## riverbird

I'm adopting a cat before the end of this year. It's been a year and a half since my cat died and I'm finally actually ready to let a new one into my life without feeling like I'm replacing him, I think. I've been watching YouTube videos of people adopting new cats and it's getting me pretty excited. Plus my therapist said she's going to see if she can write me an emotional support animal letter.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was a busy bee at work today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve got to find a way to get my **** together


----------



## Wanderlust26

How do I suck it up and work 2 jobs?


----------



## komorikun

Heard an odd noise, so I went to look at one of the crows is playing with a pen on the neighbor's roof. Wonder if those pens got up there the same way the orange cone got up there.


----------



## Flora20

How much I'm dreading having to work tomorrow  I'm so tired..


----------



## Ekardy

When will the lights come back on!?
I love this thunderstorm but :afr


----------



## leaf in the wind

A lot of "high fashion" is definitely not mainstream attractive.


----------



## CNikki

The damage has been done. No point in wanting to turn back the clock in order to theoretically 'fix' it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*periodic check to see what's happening in WoW even though I haven't played since 2012*

Sylvanas I swear to ****ing **** though.













> man as a horde player is is pretty hard to get behind this chick. never thought id faction change for lore purposes...﻿





> "horde player" and your profile picture is a human paladin, nice try moralfag﻿





> Traitor! Stayed with the horde since vanilla, and some random chick won't make me change.﻿





> This leader too shall pass. Saurfang apologized for his action and disobeyed a direct order. Nathanos needed to be ordered twice. They will not follow her forever.﻿





> Yes go ahead change faction to " protest " that'll show them as they're busy counting your money.﻿





> yeah keep giving these idiots with sh!t writing your money lmao﻿





> Nobody wants you on the horde if you're this much of a cuck anyways.﻿


Ahah. This game. I ****ing love reading WoW YouTube comments. It's such serious business.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Garrosh looking sick in this trailer﻿





> Garrosh looks different in this cinematic...﻿





> Are.. Are we the baddies?﻿





> Nah man nah its called morally grey remember that no matter how many innocents sylvannas kills she also helped that one time so its morally grey dude﻿





> That tree will turn into morally gray ashes.﻿





> Ah yes, I can see the Morally Grey coming through. It's kind of blocked by a wall of flames though.﻿





> This fire looks morally red﻿


Dead XD



> Archimonde didn't succeed sylvanas did wow﻿





> What an entire *****ing legion of demons cant do, a smaller faction of tribal races and corpses can do at least with success. Seems legit.﻿


I mean, wrong tree, but still kind of funny.



> DISHONOR!!! DISHONOR ON YOUR WHOLE FAMILY!!!! DISHONOR ON YOU!!!! DISHONOR YOUR COW!!!!﻿


Seriously though I think Vol'jin must have been high?



> Vol'jin: I have never trusted you. Nor would I have ever imagined... in our darkest time... dat you... would be da one to save us. *Da spirits have granted me clarity.* A vision... dey whisper a name. *Many will not unda'stand. *But you must step out of da shadows... and lead. You must be... War...chief...


 and also I wanted him to stay warchief for longer even though I don't play now.

Also the Night Elves are actually the only Alliance race I really care about so not cool.


----------



## roxslide

Tomorrow is going to be crazy. I have to check out a studio in Seattle which is stressful enough because driving there is crazy (also need to call them because they didn't confirm my appt yikes). Then I have my first day delivering groceries for 8 ish hours.

Also before that I have to take my cat out of the house?? My landlord is showing the house so he can't be there because my roommates made me keep him a secret. Not sure what to do with him, normally I can just drop him off at my mom's house but she'll be at work and my step dad hates me so he'll be pissed if I just show up and drop him off. So I just have to drive around with him I guess. I was thinking of driving around to a park and trying to walk him.

Edit: I won't drive him for 8 hours, just until the showing is done. Hopefully it won't be more than 30 min.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> When will the lights come back on!?
> I love this thunderstorm but :afr


Hehe, I am the same way about storms.


----------



## harrison

I think I'd like to be on this beach - wherever it is.


----------



## Ekardy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Hehe, I am the same way about storms.


The storms left rather quickly....but the power decided to take a mini holiday. 5 hours in Texas heat without A/C is torture; even at night.

The power just came back on!!! :yay


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I think I'd like to be on this beach - wherever it is.


Might not be, but it looks like the island where surfers go. It has a single store to the right inbetween the trees if it is the island I'm thinking of.

I remember they had to wash dishes in the ocean, so really back to basics type of living.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Might not be, but it looks like the island where surfers go. It has a single store to the right inbetween the trees if it is the island I'm thinking of.
> 
> I remember they had to wash dishes in the ocean, so really back to basics type of living.


Looks good to me mate. 

It looks a bit like Boracay up in the Philippines too - or more like how it used to be before they deveoped it all. Probably different now. Nice beaches up there.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Looks good to me mate.
> 
> It looks a bit like Boracay up in the Philippines too - or more like how it used to be before they deveoped it all. Probably different now. Nice beaches up there.


 :yes

Many islands look alike at low tide. :grin2:

It should be on the recommended places Surfers / Tourist's go.

I looked into it and Nusa, Papua is where surfers go in PNG and white colour beach sort of matches Papua.

But I think the island I'm thinking of is in the Fiji islands somewhere.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> :yes
> 
> Many islands look alike at low tide. :grin2:
> 
> It should be on the recommended places Surfers / Tourist's go.
> 
> I looked into it and Nusa, Papua is where surfers go in PNG and white colour beach sort of matches Papua.
> 
> But I think the island I'm thinking of is in the Fiji islands somewhere.


Sounds good mate - never been to Fiji. I should check it out one day.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Sounds good mate - never been to Fiji. I should check it out one day.


Hey if there's ever an impromptu SAS meet up in Fiji, I'm in! :b


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Hey if there's ever an impromptu SAS meet up in Fiji, I'm in! :b


Haha - well tbh I think Bali would be better. I've already got a ticket there that I still haven't had a chance to use yet.

Definitely going in December though - I'm not putting it off anymore.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Haha - well tbh I think Bali would be better. I've already got a ticket there that I still haven't had a chance to use yet.
> 
> Definitely going in December though - I'm not putting it off anymore.


Bali!! All these places are on my bucket list.
Ok that's it; after Australia, I will make trips to every one of those places when I can. I used to surf so it's an itch I need to scratch.

Don't, you're right! Enjoy that beautiful place!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Sounds good mate - never been to Fiji. I should check it out one day.


Get a similar looking beach in Samoa, as shown in the background of Pieter T - Rumours music video where he is standing on that beach.

Now it is bothering me now at the name of that beach.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Bali!! All these places are on my bucket list.
> Ok that's it; after Australia, I will make trips to every one of those places when I can. I used to surf so it's an itch I need to scratch.
> 
> Don't, you're right! Enjoy that beautiful place!


Well if you go up there after Australia you'll feel right at home. Lots of Aussies up there.


----------



## komorikun

I hear someone coughing up their lungs. Real bad. Weed maybe? 

I wonder if I should scream out the window "Stop smoking!".


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> I hear someone coughing up their lungs. Real bad. Weed maybe?
> 
> I wonder if I should scream out the window "Stop smoking!".


There's an old guy that lives next door to me that does that all the time. I'm amazed he's still alive.

Definitely enough to put you off smoking.


----------



## tea111red

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-video-of-yourself-74107/index242.html

lol, wow...that video really is all over this site now.


----------



## CNikki

Banana nut bread is the best type of bread, hands down.


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> Banana nut bread is the best type of bread, hands down.


I miss it. I'm allergic to walnuts which is traditional.

I won't make any, though. Too tempting to have around!


----------



## tehuti88

Been wanting to post these for ages but don't have a scanner and was lazy about editing out identifying details. Should post this in my surgery thread but it's pretty old. Anyway. This gets a little gross.

https://i.imgur.com/xHDodnF.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/JRZXFVn.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/YtuXBls.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/HoLPxek.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/r8NoJtW.jpg

Weirdly, there's no mention of the tachycardia that had everyone so alarmed at the time. (They kept me under observation for a while after surgery, waiting for it to return to normal, and forgot to inform my mother until she went asking about me around 10-11PM.) I swear they were more interested in my heart (cardiologists were testing me up the wazoo) than in my surgery.

Also...



> We performed an appendectomy


At this point in reading I was like, "Wait--what?? I don't have an appendix anymore?? :O "


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Maybe this film might be worth watching -






:sus


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*tehuti88*

Ouch. 

I can't see the pictures. The links stop loading. :sus :stu

Might be a forum or link issue. :stu


----------



## roxslide

Gaaaaah. I hope I'm not trying to live outside of my means. I don't really care though.... I will work 2 jobs if necessary. I don't want roommates anymore.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I've slept on my arm wrong several times the past month. Everytime I pick it up after waking up, it's numb and scares me everytime. Haha. I don't know why cause I know it's going to get feeling back but still.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I've slept on my arm wrong several times the past month. Everytime I pick it up after waking up, it's numb and scares me everytime. Haha. I don't know why cause I know it's going to get feeling back but still.


Ah, yes. That tingling, loss of I want to move it but it won't move sort of thing. :O


----------



## momentsunset

Listening to some music I used to listen to a lot about 12 years ago. Thinking about how time flies and also thinking about how I used to listen to that music to calm myself, and it still works to calm me now. Good music is truly amazing.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I worry about some of the things I've written in the *past.* Yes I've been in some cyber sex chats before. It's a strange thing I don't think I would of ever done if only things in real life was working out "relationally" correctly. But when you find yourself as lonely as me and the Internet is about the only semi safe place to express yourself, strange things start happening. I guess it's apart of you that you keep suppressed in real life and then once your online and things start to head in that direction you just find yourself slipping down the slippery slope. I*t's been a long time!* However I recently heard of someone getting fired over something they posted on twitter 10 years ago! For this reason I feel that the Internet is becoming increasing dangerous. We live in a world where people who have no business judging us is doing just that. Never before in History has every little detail of you been put in record. It's like now days, you got two options, either don't say it or say it and have it online forever. Any reasonable logical person would know that what is inside of you will come up out sometime. Often times it is just a matter of when and how.


----------



## roxslide

the only christmas movie that I've ever been remotely excited to watch I think (besides Nightmare before Christmas)

edit: also sorry if I annoyed anyone with my spamming today. I get manic at times when I am desperately looking for a distraction on stressful days.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Ah, yes. That tingling, loss of I want to move it but it won't move sort of thing. :O


Lol It lasts like 10 seconds but it's a scary 10 seconds of numbness. :O I remember the first time it ever happened to me, I was a kid and thought my arm was paralyzed. :lol


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol It lasts like 10 seconds but it's a scary 10 seconds of numbness. :O I remember the first time it ever happened to me, I was a kid and thought my arm was paralyzed. :lol


Is your arm too paralyzed for this? :squeeze


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol It lasts like 10 seconds but it's a scary 10 seconds of numbness. :O* I remember the first time it ever happened to me, I was a kid and thought my arm was paralyzed*. :lol


 :lol

I think probably most people remember the first time that happened to them. Now that you mentioned it, so do I. But I just literally LOL when I read this because you didn't need to write more than you did. That's exactly how it was!


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> I could drink it but I don't drink. Not a wise thing to do with epilepsy and besides, gives me the absolute worst hangovers even if I hardly drink anything. I already wake up every day feeling like garbage so I don't need that.


You should try weed and valium. They go great together for anxiety and depression, plus they both help prevent seizures.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol It lasts like 10 seconds but it's a scary 10 seconds of numbness. :O I remember the first time it ever happened to me, I was a kid and thought my arm was paralyzed. :lol


I'm thinking, great chicken wing right there when my arm goes numb like that. 

It feels strange if have pinched nerves in the arms. Feels like having a heart attack.


----------



## Ekardy

What’s the need for some people to send a d*ck pic to a stranger?  I’m blind!


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> What's the need for some people to send a d*ck pic to a stranger?  I'm blind!


lol!!!! poor kardy. :squeeze That happened to me before. It's quite the WTF moment


----------



## 3stacks

Ekardy said:


> What's the need for some people to send a d*ck pic to a stranger?  I'm blind!


 yeah I really wish you would stop sending them to me lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Ekardy said:


> What's the need for some people to send a d*ck pic to a stranger?  I'm blind!


Wasn't me. All you'd see is fur and a bump.


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol!!!! poor kardy. :squeeze That happened to me before. It's quite the WTF moment


Obviously, a girl needs to inspect it for diseases and adequate girth before she talks to you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> What's the need for some people to send a d*ck pic to a stranger?  I'm blind!


I can see the answer to this right now in the crystal ball. Oh, so you went to the pistols concert?


----------



## funnynihilist

/r/wheredidthesodago


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol!!!! poor kardy. :squeeze That happened to me before. It's quite the WTF moment


It is!! :shock
If I wanted to see one I would go to an adult site lol



3stacks said:


> yeah I really wish you would stop sending them to me lol


:tiptoe



funnynihilist said:


> Wasn't me. All you'd see is fur and a bump.


....well, I did see some fur. :lol



ANX1 said:


> I can see the answer to this right now in the crystal ball. Oh, so you went to the pistols concert?


:lol :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> :lol :b


That or this -






:lol


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> That or this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


:haha
That's how my brain felt. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> :haha
> That's how my brain felt. :lol


Been watching some reruns lately, so it came to mind.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I_Exist said:


> Is your arm too paralyzed for this? :squeeze


Haha, no it's not. :squeeze
@WillYouStopDave :grin2: Yea, I'm sure everyone's done that before. 
@ANX1 A chicken wing? :haha

Well, I haven't had pinched nerves before but that sounds horrifying. Haha.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ekardy said:


> What's the need for some people to send a d*ck pic to a stranger?  I'm blind!





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol!!!! poor kardy. :squeeze That happened to me before. It's quite the WTF moment


 I'm not sure exactly (I've never done it) but my guess would be this...

1. Typically, men like to see naked women

2. They assume women are the same.

3. Whether they are or not, I think women are more selective about who they want to see naked. Men generally don't care. They just say "I'm in the mood to see a naked woman" and there it is.

4. Some men believe that women who say they don't want dick pics are lying and secretly want them anyway. This is dumb but it's because they can't get outside their own head. They couldn't imagine themselves not being happy to see naked women so they assume women must be the same (but opposite).


----------



## 3stacks

I can't sleep this heartburn is too bad and I have nothing for it


----------



## roxslide

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm not sure exactly (I've never done it) but my guess would be this...
> 
> 1. Typically, men like to see naked women
> 
> 2. They assume women are the same.
> 
> 3. Whether they are or not, I think women are more selective about who they want to see naked. Men generally don't care. They just say "I'm in the mood to see a naked woman" and there it is.
> 
> 4. Some men believe that women who say they don't want dick pics are lying and secretly want them anyway. This is dumb but it's because they can't get outside their own head. They couldn't imagine themselves not being happy to see naked women so they assume women must be the same (but opposite).


5. Also some guys know that they won't be welcome so they send it as a symbolic "**** you". At least that was the case of the most recent dick pic I received.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @*ANX1* A chicken wing? :haha
> 
> Well, I haven't had pinched nerves before but that sounds horrifying. Haha.


Haven't you seen the chicken wing dance video? -






Especially at 2:36+, as that is what I mean by the chicken wing.  :lol

Pinched nerves is like a tingling feeling running up the arm, and across the chest.


----------



## Ekardy

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm not sure exactly (I've never done it) but my guess would be this...
> 
> 1. Typically, men like to see naked women
> 
> 2. They assume women are the same.
> 
> 3. Whether they are or not, I think women are more selective about who they want to see naked. Men generally don't care. They just say "I'm in the mood to see a naked woman" and there it is.
> 
> 4. Some men believe that women who say they don't want dick pics are lying and secretly want them anyway. This is dumb but it's because they can't get outside their own head. They couldn't imagine themselves not being happy to see naked women so they assume women must be the same (but opposite).


Well clearly they're thinking with the wrong head. :serious:



roxslide said:


> 5. Also some guys know that they won't be welcome so they send it as a symbolic "**** you". At least that was the case of the most recent dick pic I received.


Seriously? :O
That's ****ed up.

I'm currently deleting quite a few messages with dick pics.
(I don't check my messages on that app that often)

They're sly though, "hey how are you.....**dick pic**" 
So all I see is the text and naively click the message.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

roxslide said:


> 5. Also some guys know that they won't be welcome so they send it as a symbolic "**** you". At least that was the case of the most recent dick pic I received.


 Yeah, these days that's probably a lot more likely, TBH. I think back in the early days of the internet it was just more of a "Guys didn't know any better" type thing. Seems to be way more well known now that it isn't welcomed.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> They're sly though, "hey how are you.....**dick pic**"


 like it's trying to converse with you or something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Reinstalling Windows & recustomizing it once that’s done is such a ***** to do but it’s basically required every 3-6 months on this laptop


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ekardy said:


> Well clearly they're thinking with the wrong head. :serious:


 Well, that's a terse way of putting it but yes. I meant to say that they (some of them) believe that men and women think the same way.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> Reinstalling Windows & recustomizing it once that's done is such a ***** to do but it's basically required every 3-6 months on this laptop


 It used to be so easy when all computers came with a factory CD/DVD and all you had to do was put it in and reboot. You still had to set everything up again but I just liked it better. It seems like most computers now come with a recovery partition on the drive. The problem is if the drive dies, it's a royal pain to deal with.


----------



## Ekardy

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, that's a terse way of putting it but yes. I meant to say that they (some of them) believe that men and women think the same way.


I'm aware and it's just unfortunate that the few with that mindset, tend to tarnish the reputation of their group as a whole for some.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

WillYouStopDave said:


> It used to be so easy when all computers came with a factory CD/DVD and all you had to do was put it in and reboot. You still had to set everything up again but I just liked it better. It seems like most computers now come with a recovery partition on the drive. The problem is if the drive dies, it's a royal pain to deal with.


I have no issues with the actual process, you simply hit reinstall with or without your files and let it go but you're right that file recovery from a near dead or dead drive is some feat...one for the true nerds. My laptop just slows down over time so reinstalling gives me some operational speed back is all, it's just that I'm very specific about my computer which means removing everything that's on there initially that I never ever would use and then installing what I will and making sure all the settings are as I like not stock, it's all very tedious and takes hours, not to mention making sure all files are backed up before I even begin


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> Well clearly they're thinking with the wrong head. :serious:


Sorry, you had to deal with that. This did make me laugh out loud though. :lol


----------



## Vip3r

I got two compliments on my shirt and my tattoo while doing uber today. Also one compliment on my car. I think it is more compliments than I have received in the last year, lol. Apparently, a lot of people don't know their address so they just decide something close enough will work. :roll At least one guy tipped me well, and I got some free food since one person wouldn't answer. :con


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have no issues with the actual process, you simply hit reinstall with or without your files and let it go but you're right that file recovery from a near dead or dead drive is some feat...one for the true nerds. My laptop just slows down over time so reinstalling gives me some operational speed back is all, it's just that I'm very specific about my computer which means removing everything that's on there initially that I never ever would use and then installing what I will and making sure all the settings are as I like not stock, it's all very tedious and takes hours, not to mention making sure all files are backed up before I even begin


 I think there's a way to basically take a "snapshot" of exactly how you have everything so you can just restore it to exactly the state you like but I always wait until there's stuff on there I don't necessarily want reinstalled every time (because I'm waiting until I have all the stuff I do want). Basically, I always mess it up somehow. Then I wait forever to reinstall because as long as it works it's easier to just deal with issues than start over completely. :lol

I don't tinker around with anything on my laptop for this reason. I've done a factory reset like twice and it was nerve-racking both times. I'm just not used to doing it that way. I'm used to having the option to completely start over if something goes wrong. There's no way to do that with that laptop because it's a cheapo with no DVD drive and it won't boot from a USB flash drive as far as I know. I've tried it and couldn't figure it out so didn't push my luck trying to get Linux to work on it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think there's a way to basically take a "snapshot" of exactly how you have everything so you can just restore it to exactly the state you like but I always wait until there's stuff on there I don't necessarily want reinstalled every time (because I'm waiting until I have all the stuff I do want). Basically, I always mess it up somehow. Then I wait forever to reinstall because as long as it works it's easier to just deal with issues than start over completely. :lol


A system restore isn't the same as a reinstallation but I get your point. I'm just annoyed cause I did the reinstall and something unknown ****ed up so now I'm waiting on a restore to see if that'll work or if I have to redo Windows yet again, ****in comes, lol


----------



## tea111red

lol, wth...I just tried to post a video and the preview showed that Evolution of Dance video.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> A system restore isn't the same as a reinstallation but I get your point. I'm just annoyed cause I did the reinstall and something unknown ****ed up so now I'm waiting on a restore to see if that'll work or if I have to redo Windows yet again, ****in comes, lol


 Yep. It's been an unusually long time this time since I did anything to my current install. Last time I think it might have been 2-3 years. Ever since I started using an SSD my installs have been stable much longer, for whatever reason. I doubt it really has that much to do with it but that was when I stopped having tons of issues. I think when I was using a mechanical disk, I would eventually get irritated with Windows slowing down more and more and just reinstall. That doesn't happen with an SSD.

Also, I tend to leave my installs alone these days and never install new software. Whenever you install anything you haven't used before it's always a gamble. I've also been leery of Microsoft's updates ever since W10 came out. I tend to read them very carefully before I install them. I stop installing them when everything works. Then I just leave it alone until something doesn't work and it seems like an update might fix it.


----------



## SofaKing

3stacks said:


> I can't sleep this heartburn is too bad and I have nothing for it


Prop yourself up on pillows.


----------



## 3stacks

SofaKing said:


> Prop yourself up on pillows.


I eventually fell asleep but I'll try that next time, thanks!


----------



## SplendidBob

Read receipts in skype now.

Fortunately you can turn them off (that you have read). Worst ****ing feature in FB chat and whatsapp.


----------



## girlyone1

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Read receipts in skype now.
> 
> Fortunately you can turn them off (that you have read). Worst ****ing feature in FB chat and whatsapp.


So much pressure. Glad to know I can turn it off.


----------



## momentsunset

Anyone know how to not let someone being rude to you put you in a sour mood? Anyone?
Especially someone who you've gone out of your way to help, but they treat you like garbage and never thank you?
You think "okay, I've really gone out of my way to help this person this time there has to be at least a sliver of gratitude" but there isn't.


----------



## CharmedOne

Ekardy said:


> I'm currently deleting quite a few messages with dick pics.
> (I don't check my messages on that app that often)
> 
> They're sly though, "hey how are you.....**dick pic**"
> So all I see is the text and naively click the message.


Reply with, "I've seen better"

Kidding. Better to just ignore and block.



Canadian Brotha said:


> Reinstalling Windows & recustomizing it once that's done is such a ***** to do but it's basically required every 3-6 months on this laptop


Ugh, I feel your pain.



Canadian Brotha said:


> A system restore isn't the same as a reinstallation but I get your point. I'm just annoyed cause I did the reinstall and something unknown ****ed up so now I'm waiting on a restore to see if that'll work or if I have to redo Windows yet again, ****in comes, lol


Story of my last few days.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Yep. It's been an unusually long time this time since I did anything to my current install. Last time I think it might have been 2-3 years. Ever since I started using an SSD my installs have been stable much longer, for whatever reason. I doubt it really has that much to do with it but that was when I stopped having tons of issues. I think when I was using a mechanical disk, I would eventually get irritated with Windows slowing down more and more and just reinstall. That doesn't happen with an SSD.
> 
> Also, I tend to leave my installs alone these days and never install new software. Whenever you install anything you haven't used before it's always a gamble. I've also been leery of Microsoft's updates ever since W10 came out. I tend to read them very carefully before I install them. I stop installing them when everything works. Then I just leave it alone until something doesn't work and it seems like an update might fix it.


I wish I'd seen some of this sooner. I've been in technology hell.


----------



## huzah

momentsunset said:


> Anyone know how to not let someone being rude to you put you in a sour mood? Anyone?
> Especially someone who you've gone out of your way to help, but they treat you like garbage and never thank you?
> You think "okay, I've really gone out of my way to help this person this time there has to be at least a sliver of gratitude" but there isn't.


Well that fckn blows so ofcourse you're gonna be sour a bit, can't change that. But uh yea, defo never help that person again. You win some you lose some! Write it off & moooove on


----------



## CharmedOne

There's no way to upload an m4a file on here, is there? I screen my home phone calls and someone left the weirdest message a couple hours ago. I only started paying attention to it halfway through because I had music on and just thought it was a phone solicitor, but the tone of voice sounded like something out of a stereotypical cop show. 

I was initially laughing my butt off, but then thought, wait a minute... It's either hilarious or a creepy scam or they got the wrong number and someone's life is about to be messed up and I'm not responding. I recorded it on my phone, it's an m4a file, and was gonna upload it here to get feedback, but it doesn't look like I can do that...

Basically, the person calling sounded like a real hardass, they have some court documents or something to deliver. The recipient needs to be at their job to await delivery between 1-3 pm tomorrow or this caller will, "come to their home, contact their family and friends, file a failure to comply..."

The message doesn't even say to call the caller back. It gives a case number and a phone number to contact the filing party. I tried googling that number and get nothing. 

My instincts say to just ignore it, but... Heck, I dunno...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CharmedOne said:


> There's no way to upload an m4a file on here, is there? I screen my home phone calls and someone left the weirdest message a couple hours ago. I only started paying attention to it halfway through because I had music on and just thought it was a phone solicitor, but the tone of voice sounded like something out of a stereotypical cop show.
> 
> I was initially laughing my butt off, but then thought, wait a minute... It's either hilarious or a creepy scam or they got the wrong number and someone's life is about to be messed up and I'm not responding. I recorded it on my phone, it's an m4a file, and was gonna upload it here to get feedback, but it doesn't look like I can do that...
> 
> Basically, the person calling sounded like a real hardass, they have some court documents or something to deliver. The recipient needs to be at their job to await delivery between 1-3 pm tomorrow or this caller will, "come to their home, contact their family and friends, file a failure to comply..."
> 
> The message doesn't even say to call the caller back. It gives a case number and a phone number to contact the filing party. I tried googling that number and get nothing.
> 
> My instincts say to just ignore it, but... Heck, I dunno...


I am 100% sure that was a scammer. If you were really in that kind of trouble, the cops would show up at your door with a search warrant first.


----------



## 0589471

CharmedOne said:


> There's no way to upload an m4a file on here, is there? I screen my home phone calls and someone left the weirdest message a couple hours ago. I only started paying attention to it halfway through because I had music on and just thought it was a phone solicitor, but the tone of voice sounded like something out of a stereotypical cop show.
> 
> I was initially laughing my butt off, but then thought, wait a minute... It's either hilarious or a creepy scam or they got the wrong number and someone's life is about to be messed up and I'm not responding. I recorded it on my phone, it's an m4a file, and was gonna upload it here to get feedback, but it doesn't look like I can do that...
> 
> Basically, the person calling sounded like a real hardass, they have some court documents or something to deliver. The recipient needs to be at their job to await delivery between 1-3 pm tomorrow or this caller will, "come to their home, contact their family and friends, file a failure to comply..."
> 
> The message doesn't even say to call the caller back. It gives a case number and a phone number to contact the filing party. I tried googling that number and get nothing.
> 
> My instincts say to just ignore it, but... Heck, I dunno...





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am 100% sure that was a scammer. If you were really in that kind of trouble, the cops would show up at your door with a search warrant first.


Oh most definitely a scam. Important matters like that are not message leaving, and these scare tactics are typical of scammers. I get tax fraud accusations and things on voicemail too and threats to publicly shame or arrest you. For years. Its just scams.


----------



## CharmedOne

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am 100% sure that was a scammer. If you were really in that kind of trouble, the cops would show up at your door with a search warrant first.





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh most definitely a scam. Important matters like that are not message leaving, and these scare tactics are typical of scammers. I get tax fraud accusations and things on voicemail too and threats to publicly shame or arrest you. For years. Its just scams.


Thanks you guys. That was my gut feeling. Especially since the message was left for "CJ" and the caller was "Rhonda". Seems like if it were something critical, last names would be used. Really bizarre, though. What's their endgame? For me to call back to say they had the wrong number, thereby verifying they'd reached a working number? I mean, they had to know it's a working number once they hit the answering machine. Just wondering what purpose this could possibly have served them.


----------



## 0589471

CharmedOne said:


> Thanks you guys. That was my gut feeling. Especially since the message was left for "CJ" and the caller was "Rhonda". Seems like if it were something critical, last names would be used. Really bizarre, though. What's their endgame? For me to call back to say they had the wrong number, thereby verifying they'd reached a working number? I mean, they had to know it's a working number once they hit the answering machine. Just wondering what purpose this could possibly have served them.


Yeah i used to get real collector calls for the guy that used to have my number and it was always "For John Smith" and when i worked for a billing service we were told to keep it brief, we are not allowed to threaten and couldn't say what we were collecting for or for how much for legal reasons (when leaving voice mail)


----------



## discopotato

I was just told not to tell people what he did as that would ruin his life. as if he didn't ruin mine when he violated me


----------



## Zatch

Kind of afraid to relapse. The demons are heavy.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I worked some overtime a few times recently. Haven't had overtime in awhile. Any way to make some extra money.


----------



## CNikki

Bumped into someone who I haven't seen in some years. It was weird since I actually thought about them not long ago. Deja vu of some sorts? :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I like the story behind this song, as it involved the Beatles, one Beach boy -






And the long lost verse in this song, exciting. :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I have this on replay as puts me in a good mood -






Kirstin should be a Disney Princess. The women in the background hitting those high notes, wow. :O

The men with the deep bass, awesome singing.


----------



## momentsunset

huzah said:


> Well that fckn blows so ofcourse you're gonna be sour a bit, can't change that. But uh yea, defo never help that person again. You win some you lose some! Write it off & moooove on


Yeah I mean it's not even like I expect the world when helping people. I just think a thank you is the least they can do. It's basic manners but I keep learning so many people don't even have that. It's honestly really, really strange to me. I don't understand it, probably because I am a really grateful person and I just can't imagine simply not acknowledging someone helping me. Also, even some of the worst people I've met still had those basic manners so it makes me think they must be some sort of extreme sociopath. Probably a red flag to stay away from them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

CharmedOne said:


> There's no way to upload an m4a file on here, is there? I screen my home phone calls and someone left the weirdest message a couple hours ago. I only started paying attention to it halfway through because I had music on and just thought it was a phone solicitor, but the tone of voice sounded like something out of a stereotypical cop show.
> 
> I was initially laughing my butt off, but then thought, wait a minute... It's either hilarious or a creepy scam or they got the wrong number and someone's life is about to be messed up and I'm not responding. I recorded it on my phone, it's an m4a file, and was gonna upload it here to get feedback, but it doesn't look like I can do that...
> 
> Basically, the person calling sounded like a real hardass, they have some court documents or something to deliver. The recipient needs to be at their job to await delivery between 1-3 pm tomorrow or this caller will, "come to their home, contact their family and friends, file a failure to comply..."
> 
> The message doesn't even say to call the caller back. It gives a case number and a phone number to contact the filing party. I tried googling that number and get nothing.
> 
> My instincts say to just ignore it, but... Heck, I dunno...


 Gut tells me it's a scam. Actually sending someone out would likely be a very last resort (they'd have to pay them). You would have received more than one notification before they'd resort to legal proceedings. My sister has some collection agency after her and they've been calling here for years.

Of course that's a guess. I don't actually know but I would be very cautious if you're going to try talking to them. One thing scammers are always counting on is that most people will try to be nice and will do things they have doubts about just because they're afraid to "be rude" and say no or whatever.

If it's legit they have to put up with whatever questions you might have.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

discopotato said:


> I was just told not to tell people what he did as that would ruin his life. as if he didn't ruin mine when he violated me


Oh my god, that sounds absolutely horrible!  :hug :squeeze


----------



## discopotato

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Oh my god, that sounds absolutely horrible!  :hug :squeeze


Yeah some people make me lose faith in humanity. :shock :squeeze


----------



## CharmedOne

Just realized that the new season of American Horror Story starts this Wednesday and I can't wait.










I'm happy they're incorporating people and elements from Season 1: Murder House because it was my favorite. Less than happy that they're bringing back characters and elements from Season 3: Coven because it was my 2nd least favorite.










I loathed last season, but I hung in and hate watched the entire thing, hoping it would grow on me. It didn't. As far as I'm concerned, it can only be uphill from there...



ANX1 said:


> That I have this on replay as puts me in a good mood -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstin should be a Disney Princess. The women in the background hitting those high notes, wow. :O
> 
> The men with the deep bass, awesome singing.


Nice. It's very soothing.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Gut tells me it's a scam. Actually sending someone out would likely be a very last resort (they'd have to pay them). You would have received more than one notification before they'd resort to legal proceedings. My sister has some collection agency after her and they've been calling here for years.
> 
> Of course that's a guess. I don't actually know but I would be very cautious if you're going to try talking to them. One thing scammers are always counting on is that most people will try to be nice and will do things they have doubts about just because they're afraid to "be rude" and say no or whatever.
> 
> If it's legit they have to put up with whatever questions you might have.


Yeah, I'm just going to ignore it. I doubt it's legit, but even if it were, I'm not the person they're looking for, so I'm not going to respond. I just didn't want to be that crummy person who could've done something to prevent something, but didn't. Really weird message, though. Other scam phone messages I've gotten in the past are robocalls or are pretty formulaic, where you can tell it's just a script. I'm not even convinced it was a collections thing as much as a court case. This sounded personal and menacing, both in the tone of voice and the wording.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I wasn't an outcast here.


----------



## 0589471

@Ekardy resident troll problem. Think of it as nasty infected roaches crawling out from the sewer.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

CharmedOne said:


> Nice. It's very soothing.


:yes

I found this one the same -






Talented singers. 



Crisigv said:


> I wish I wasn't an outcast here.


Awww. :hug


----------



## tehuti88

It just occurred to me tonight. I'm not sure why it took me so long to realize. In almost every friendship I've been in throughout my life, I've been merely a bookmark, a placeholder friend, filling a role until the desired friend came along.

This explains why almost everyone I've ever been friends with--even people I considered good friends, best friends, often my only friend at the time--could so easily and quickly forget about me and move on with no qualms when a better friend came along, or when they moved away and lost immediate contact with me and _then_ a better friend came along. Their friendship had meant the world to me; my friendship, it apparently meant nothing but a temporary diversion while awaiting something more promising. I was almost never what any of those people were looking for in the first place. I was the friend of convenience.


* *





I'd started typing up a lengthy account (may finish and share it someday, just one sad tale of many) of what I learned of one such former "friend" whose Facebook I recently found, my dismay to see that we actually had more interests in common than I'd known yet that still wasn't enough to keep her interest in me, my bitter memories of how she was so _anxious_ she could never keep in touch with me, no matter what the medium of communication (I tried so hard to make things easy), how I bought that story because I'm not much different but then I saw her photos of her partying with all her new friends...all their back-and-forth Facebook chatter, the numerous comments and likes on each post (back when I was on Facebook?--I was lucky to get one vague greeting, no likes, no real communication or interest even from former "friends," including her)...God I'm stupid. I was never her friend. She was never "too anxious" to reply. Someone better just happened to come along.

Just one example of many.




I'm just a bookmark. Easily tossed-away slip of paper. I don't know why I'm almost never the book.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

How the hell does anyone use the internet these days without all three adblockers if not more?

Also, no clue why these Windows 10
Apps or the App Store won’t work but I’m done trying to find out why, don’t actually need em anyway so just gonna uninstall them all


----------



## Great Expectations

I can't even imagine what it would be like to date again-it's been so long. In some parallel universe, I am married, have a small family and happy.


----------



## SplendidBob

It's haircut day again. ****ing hate haircut day, have totally run out of conversation with my normal hairdresser lol, so it will be a quiet one today. Plus I am feeling very fatigued and not very chirpy atm.

Have to go in with very carefully selected pictures, and not too many, or they will just go with the last one they see, it's quite an art really.

Here is what I am going for (styling will be tricky and this kind of this usually looks stupid as **** on non model people lol)


















Then this to show the hair length at the sides, no clippers today










It basically amounts to "trimming down the sides, tapering in the back with scissors and taking a bit off the top (but keeping most of the length)". But if I am to say that without the pics, it could end up as literally anything.

We will see.

Prepare for stupid head pics of botched hair lmao.


----------



## harrison

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> It's haircut day again. ****ing hate haircut day, have totally run out of conversation with my normal hairdresser lol, so it will be a quiet one today. Plus I am feeling very fatigued and not very chirpy atm.
> 
> Have to go in with very carefully selected pictures, and not too many, or they will just go with the last one they see, it's quite an art really.
> 
> Here is what I am going for (styling will be tricky and this kind of this usually looks stupid as **** on non model people lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this to show the hair length at the sides, no clippers today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It basically amounts to "trimming down the sides, tapering in the back with scissors and taking a bit off the top (but keeping most of the length)". But if I am to say that without the pics, it could end up as literally anything.
> 
> We will see.
> 
> Prepare for stupid head pics of botched hair lmao.


Nice haircut Bob - have you had it done yet? Do you get anxious going to the hairdresser?

I used to when I was much younger. I went through a phase in my 20's where I was so self-conscious. I think it was because there's often a number of good-looking girls in there - and just sitting down in front of a mirror with that attention on me was horrible.

For some reason now I don't care. I enjoy it nowadays. And I know that I have to come out looking a lot better than before I went in as I've often left it for ages.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> It just occurred to me tonight. I'm not sure why it took me so long to realize. In almost every friendship I've been in throughout my life, I've been merely a bookmark, a placeholder friend, filling a role until the desired friend came along.
> 
> This explains why almost everyone I've ever been friends with--even people I considered good friends, best friends, often my only friend at the time--could so easily and quickly forget about me and move on with no qualms when a better friend came along, or when they moved away and lost immediate contact with me and _then_ a better friend came along. Their friendship had meant the world to me; my friendship, it apparently meant nothing but a temporary diversion while awaiting something more promising. I was almost never what any of those people were looking for in the first place. I was the friend of convenience.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd started typing up a lengthy account (may finish and share it someday, just one sad tale of many) of what I learned of one such former "friend" whose Facebook I recently found, my dismay to see that we actually had more interests in common than I'd known yet that still wasn't enough to keep her interest in me, my bitter memories of how she was so _anxious_ she could never keep in touch with me, no matter what the medium of communication (I tried so hard to make things easy), how I bought that story because I'm not much different but then I saw her photos of her partying with all her new friends...all their back-and-forth Facebook chatter, the numerous comments and likes on each post (back when I was on Facebook?--I was lucky to get one vague greeting, no likes, no real communication or interest even from former "friends," including her)...God I'm stupid. I was never her friend. She was never "too anxious" to reply. Someone better just happened to come along.
> 
> Just one example of many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a bookmark. Easily tossed-away slip of paper. I don't know why I'm almost never the book.


:hug

Something for you -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> It's haircut day again. ****ing hate haircut day, have totally run out of conversation with my normal hairdresser lol, so it will be a quiet one today. Plus I am feeling very fatigued and not very chirpy atm.
> 
> Have to go in with very carefully selected pictures, and not too many, or they will just go with the last one they see, it's quite an art really.
> 
> Here is what I am going for (styling will be tricky and this kind of this usually looks stupid as **** on non model people lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this to show the hair length at the sides, no clippers today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It basically amounts to "trimming down the sides, tapering in the back with scissors and taking a bit off the top (but keeping most of the length)". But if I am to say that without the pics, it could end up as literally anything.
> 
> We will see.
> 
> Prepare for stupid head pics of botched hair lmao.


That haircut would suit you.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> Nice haircut Bob - have you had it done yet? Do you get anxious going to the hairdresser?
> 
> I used to when I was much younger. I went through a phase in my 20's where I was so self-conscious. I think it was because there's often a number of good-looking girls in there - and just sitting down in front of a mirror with that attention on me was horrible.
> 
> For some reason now I don't care. I enjoy it nowadays. And I know that I have to come out looking a lot better than before I went in as I've often left it for ages.


Yeh, used to be a specific phobia of mine tbh. Been putting it off a little while. So has to be done again. I should really go to a different hairdresser this time, but as I have been feeling a bit ropey of late, I think just getting the damn hair cut done, reasonably well will suffice. I usually put a bit of pressure on myself to keep up good conversation, but am not feeling "bubbly" atm their either so will just be friendly but fairly quiet I think.


----------



## SplendidBob

thx @ANX1


----------



## harrison

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Yeh, used to be a specific phobia of mine tbh. Been putting it off a little while. So has to be done again. I should really go to a different hairdresser this time, but as I have been feeling a bit ropey of late, I think just getting the damn hair cut done, reasonably well will suffice. I usually put a bit of pressure on myself to keep up good conversation, but am not feeling "bubbly" atm their either so will just be friendly but fairly quiet I think.


I think most people with anxiety would find it a difficult one - because the attention is on us. I think getting older has helped me a lot - although I still get self-conscious in other situations sometimes. I'm glad there are a few beneifts to getting older - because I cant think of many others. 

Hope it goes okay anyway.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> thx @*ANX1*


You're welcome mate. 

Your haircuts always turn our better than my haircut.


----------



## Zatch

This a rollie NOT A STOPWATCH


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a horrible nightmare that some kind of flesh eating virus was eating the left side of my sister's face. :afr


----------



## Chevy396

I got interested in studying neurology through my drug use, so drugs literally make you smarter, kids.


----------



## Vip3r

My Dad might have cancer again.


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> My Dad might have cancer again.


Oh no! I'm so sorry! :hug
Sending good vibes and good energy your way. I'll be praying for your dad.


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry! :hug
> Sending good vibes and good energy your way. I'll be praying for your dad.


Thank you :squeeze


----------



## momentsunset

How I can make this toddler comfortable during the photo shoot today. I'm thinking of buying some toys, not sure what yet though.


----------



## alienbird

Here we go.. here we go.


----------



## Kevin001

New Mod congrats!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I let anxiety ruin too many things in my life, it’s been non stop since age 16 at least


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> My Dad might have cancer again.


I'm so sorry, I really hope for some good news. will be praying :squeeze


----------



## Vip3r

Kevin001 said:


> New Mod congrats!


Thanks 



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm so sorry, I really hope for some good news. will be praying :squeeze


Thank you :squeeze


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> Thanks


I didn't notice you became a Mod! Congrats! :squeeze 
Love the new avatar!


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> I didn't notice you became a Mod! Congrats! :squeeze
> Love the new avatar!


Thanks! :squeeze


----------



## Chevy396

We now have more mods than active posters. ;P jk


----------



## 0589471

Chevy396 said:


> We now have more mods than active posters. ;P jk


Hehe does seem to be sometimes


----------



## zonebox

I'm not very patriotic, and I don't consider that a horrible thing. It is not as though I am the exact opposite, and wishing for the downfall of the nation I live in, I just don't feel it. For some reason that really upsets people, they often think calling me unpatriotic is an insult, and I think of it as more of a compliment. I mean, one can still be a conservative or liberal and not be patriotic, they can vote for a person that upholds their views, I don't think of it as a requirement, I'm sure one could even be part of the military and not really be patriotic, they could be in it for any number of reasons.

I don't recall being considered a patriot to be such an important thing, before 9/11. After though, it became some sort of badge that everyone wore, and it seems so fake, I don't trust most people who use patriotism as a means to try to shame others into conformity. I remember quite well, when we invaded Iraq, I was quite outspoken against the war, and the label "unpatriotic" would be tossed my way quite a few times, I was not very popular on sites like yahoo.. 

Please note, this is not a post to invite drama, it is not here to start an argument, it is just something I have been thinking about today, as I consider how much our country has changed over the past 17 years.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> I always get emotional when there come up in my recommendations. Just the thought of Tom not starting in anymorr movies genuinely hurts me, it's been a couple months and I'm still not over his death.


Wait really? Tom Hiddleston died months ago? Kind of weird that I didn't hear ab-



> It's the end of a glorius reign, war and era. It will never be the same after Infinity War.


Oh. Right. Of course. Loki again.










Except it is my fandom, but so... He's 'died' _three_ times in the films already. 3/5 And sure that scene was sad, sadder than the others, especially for Thor... But do you read the comics? It's not exactly like Tara from Buffy cannon where from what I know she appears to be permadead bar the odd thing set during the movie time. Nobody ever really dies in Marvel. nobody but Tara really dies in Buffy either from the vague info I know about the comics. I'm not saying George R.R. Martin your universe but sometimes..

Shut up and read Agent of Asgard.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Awwww, hello there little one -






She is sooo cute. 

There is update video's too.


----------



## 0589471

ANX1 said:


> Awwww, hello there little one -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is sooo cute.
> 
> There is update video's too.


Awww. ♡ I really wish I could have a cat sometimes. But between allergies and my two dogs who are very cat unfriendly, it isn't possible.


----------



## 3stacks

I found these stupid old videos of me at school like 9 years ago. These stupid things always make me laugh and cheer me up. Beautiful camera quality.


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> I found these stupid old videos of me at school like 9 years ago. These stupid things always make me laugh and cheer me up. Beautiful camera quality.


Awww it's lil stacks


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Awww it's lil stacks


That was when I was just 2stacks


----------



## llodell88

stupid


----------



## Suchness

3stacks said:


> I found these stupid old videos of me at school like 9 years ago. These stupid things always make me laugh and cheer me up. Beautiful camera quality.


Your skills bring all the girls to the yard.


----------



## Ekardy

3stacks said:


> I found these stupid old videos of me at school like 9 years ago. These stupid things always make me laugh and cheer me up. Beautiful camera quality.


Trying to be the next Spider-Man.


----------



## 3stacks

Suchness said:


> Your skills bring all the girls to the yard.


Haha yes they all loved my third attempt at a 180


Ekardy said:


> Trying to be the next Spider-Man.


 *mentally reminds myself not to make a weird web shooting joke*


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Awww. ♡ I really wish I could have a cat sometimes. But between allergies and my two dogs who are very cat unfriendly, it isn't possible.


They are great companions. 

Found out miss Persian is a Himalayan Persian -






She looks like the cat at 0:32+. Very affectionate cat, as loves cuddles, pats, hanging out and playing. Gets very anxious if doesn't get cuddles, pats. Can nip you if don't give pats, cuddles.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Giant Alaskan Malamutes are huge dogs -


----------



## 0589471

ANX1 said:


> Giant Alaskan Malamutes are huge dogs -


oh yeah haha definitely. People seem to get huskies confused with them, as they say Kodiak looks small for a husky and I am like no he's the right size. They're often thinking of Malamutes which are huge.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> My Dad might have cancer again.


I am so sorry. :squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> oh yeah haha definitely. People seem to get huskies confused with them, as they say Kodiak looks small for a husky and I am like no he's the right size. They're often thinking of Malamutes which are huge.


Like this part "I am like no, he is the right size." 

They say Huskies are like more for speed, but Malamutes are more heavy weight sled dogs, hauling things for tribes, protection from bears. In addition, don't like other Malamutes, where Huskies are the opposite. Interesting.


----------



## 0589471

ANX1 said:


> Like this part "I am like no, he is the right size."
> 
> They say Huskies are like more for speed, but Malamutes are more heavy weight sled dogs, hauling things for tribes, protection from bears. In addition, don't like other Malamutes, where Huskies are the opposite. Interesting.


Yeah behaviour is even different. Malamutes are known to be a bit aggressive, protector types whereas huskies are super gentle pack animals who require another dog (get really lonely) and are bad watch dogs hahaha. Although I have observed some snappy territorial behaviour in Kodiak regarding certain toys or snacks. A lot of dogs are this way though.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I am so sorry. :squeeze


Thank you :squeeze


----------



## CNikki

The more I try telling myself that I can't get sick, what do you know...I end up feeling like I'm getting sick.

So I guess I'll just say that I hope to get _really_ sick and see if it gives the opposite effect with that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Vip3r said:


> My Dad might have cancer again.


I am so sorry.  :rub


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah behaviour is even different. Malamutes are known to be a bit aggressive, protector types whereas huskies are super gentle pack animals who require another dog (get really lonely) and are bad watch dogs hahaha. Although I have observed some snappy territorial behaviour in Kodiak regarding certain toys or snacks. A lot of dogs are this way though.


Interesting.

One wonders what you mean by "bad watch dogs" (I'm assuming running away). 

Fighting for food seems to be common with animals in general.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> I found these stupid old videos of me at school like 9 years ago. These stupid things always make me laugh and cheer me up. Beautiful camera quality.


Better than what I could do mate.


----------



## llodell88

this site is depressing and i hate it and i wish i would stop coming to it, which i did, because people were pissing me off, and the color scheme was doing some weird stuff to my brain, and im pretty sure it still is to an extent, although that was way worse before so instead i am hanging out on some forum with teenybopper whatever, anyway i hate it here, and all of the internet. everything i look at bothers me though anyway.


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found these stupid old videos of me at school like 9 years ago. These stupid things always make me laugh and cheer me up. Beautiful camera quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than what I could do mate.
Click to expand...

 lol if I tried that now I would probably break my neck


----------



## llodell88

really if i wanted to die people need to leave me alone and mind their own business and stop putting hidden cameras in all the places i stay at. if people are unhappy let them do whatever they want and have i ever talked like this since i got on this forum? get a ****ing clue, i didn't need people watching me, i wasn't suicidal, im smart enough to handle things on my own and a bunch of men who thought they knew men just caused a lot of problems me and i think the need to take a look in the mirror and focus on themselves. it has nothing to do with that guy either, like i said, i am pretty chill about that stuff, but i really can't handle that video being sent and all the porn stuff either, or that stupid netflix show, and i know i didn't deserve any of that stuff. not trying to **** around with some dumb boy, i just wasnt feeling well, probably needed some attention, who cares. not that much attention! no posts! nobody to talk to, some kid is easy for me to **** around, who cares. im horny from some brain disease, then pissed off or paranoid from stuff, who cares, its not like something i can control 99% of that, dont know who the dumb kid is or what he needs to hear, his friends can take care of him, dont care, dont like him seeing that stuff for him either but whatever. having lots of problems regulating my mind, and im the only who has control over it, and people just destroy **** that helps me stay straight, good job.


----------



## Vip3r

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am so sorry.  :rub


Thank you for the support.


----------



## komorikun

Why does this thread look weird? It's all blue.

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/asking-girls-out-2212763/


----------



## Vip3r

komorikun said:


> Why does this thread look weird? It's all blue.
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/asking-girls-out-2212763/


I had a feeling I shouldn't of pressed that button. :tiptoe


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> I had a feeling I shouldn't of pressed that button. :tiptoe


:haha This was too cute. :lol


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> :haha This was too cute. :lol


:grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Vip3r said:


> Thank you for the support.


No problem at all! I had a family member die from that so it sadly hits home for me.


----------



## Suchness

Vip3r said:


> My Dad might have cancer again.


Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Vip3r

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No problem at all! I had a family member die from that so it sadly hits home for me.


Sorry for your loss. I hate cancer so much, a lot of my family has had it or died from it.



Suchness said:


> Hope everything turns out ok.


Thank you


----------



## komorikun

Vip3r said:


> I had a feeling I shouldn't of pressed that button. :tiptoe


It looks like the thread is closed but it doesn't have the typical closed symbol on it.

Like this one for example:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-not-allowed-and-perma-banned-worthy-2208633/


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> It looks like the thread is closed but it doesn't have the typical closed symbol on it.
> 
> Like this one for example:
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-not-allowed-and-perma-banned-worthy-2208633/


I checked, it isn't locked. Something really weird is going on with it though.

Here's how it looks for me:








^ definitely not supposed to do that


----------



## TinyFlutter

It can be incredibly hard to hear the stories of the women in my therapy group who have been in abusive marriages for years, even decades, finally taking the step now to leave.

The arrest of a woman's husband was on the news in their small county, and she is dealing with neighbours and locals asking and prying for details, some out of genuine care and concern, and some w/ less than good intents and gossip. She is grateful for any kind of genuine support, but it's hard for her to know who she can trust.

Another woman is dealing with a husband who she discovered has been telling others around them (family, friends etc.) that she has Borderline Personality Disorder, and that she is a little unhinged, illogical and crazy which is why she is making "false claims" of him being abusive. He started this years ago, and as they are going through a divorce now, he is pointing fingers back on her for the divorce. It's horrible to hear the hardships she is facing as those closest to her are turning their backs against her yet she is trying to stay strong though it all... Many of the women there inspire me with their strength, resiliency, courage, wisdom, compassion and love. Just by knowing what they're going through and surviving it encourages me to remain strong on the right path too.

It truly opened my eyes to the nature of abusers, and I'm so glad our counselor is showing us what *TRUE* change looks like, and the fact when respect and trust is broken in a relationship, it can't simply resume back to normal as if nothing had happened. It takes time and true repentance and change to rebuild trust. She is helping us refrain from falling back into the cycle of abuse and not remain any longer in a harmful situation that isn't changing and only harming and slowly poisoning and destroying the person over time, unless one day that person (the abuser) chooses to change by their own will.

I'm not in an abusive marriage, I'm in the therapy group to deal with several abusive relationships with family members, but I had this moment where I reflected back on the past and I knew I made the right decision when I walked away from an abusive man. I didn't feel very strong back then, but now I know I made the right decision for myself as I come to know and understand that no woman (and man) is ever deserving of abuse.


----------



## 0589471

TinyFlutter said:


> It can be incredibly hard to hear the stories of the women in my therapy group who have been in abusive marriages for years, sometimes decades, and finally taking the step now to leave.
> 
> The arrest of a woman's husband was on the news in their small county, and she is dealing with neighbours and locals asking and prying for details, some out of genuine care, and some w/ less than good intents with gossip. She is grateful for any kind of genuine support, but it's hard for her to know who she can trust.
> 
> Another woman is dealing with a husband who she discovered has been telling others around them (family, friends etc.) that she has Borderline Personsality Disorder, and that she is a little unhinged, illogical and crazy which is why she is making "false claims" of him being abusive. He started this years ago, and as they are going through a divorce now, he is pointing fingers back on her. It's horrible...
> 
> It truly opened my eyes to the nature of abusers, and I'm so glad our counselor is showing us what *TRUE* change looks like, and the fact when respect and trust is broken in a relationship, it can't simply resume back to normal as if nothing ever happened. It takes time and true repentance and change to rebuild trust. She is helping us refrain from falling back into the cycle of abuse and not remain any longer in a harmful situation that isn't changing, unless one day that person (the abuser) chooses to change by their own will.
> 
> I'm not in an abusive marriage, I'm in the therapy group to deal with several abusive relationships with family members, but I had this moment where I reflected back on the past and I knew I made the right decision when I walked away from an abusive man. I didn't feel very strong back then, but now I know I made the right decision for myself as I come to know and understand that no woman (and man) is ever deserving of abuse.


:squeeze you have been incredibly strong and doing all the right things in getting through it too. I wish you all the best ♡


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I checked, it isn't locked. Something really weird is going on with it though.
> 
> Here's how it looks for me:


I use the Full-Light skin, so threads normally are white but this one is almost all blue. And there is no Quick Reply box on the bottom.


----------



## Zatch

Fun night at the movies. But I spent way out of my budget; almost 5 times what I should have...

Need to adopt a more urgent mentality for sharing. And be less freaked out by scary films.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You weren’t kidding, you meant to insult me


----------



## komorikun

If some stupid car or truck is blocking the sidewalk (sometimes parked, sometimes someone is in it) causing me to walk in the road and I get hit by a car can I sue the car/truck? Would it be okay to kick the car or truck?


----------



## Kevin001

Vip3r said:


> Thanks


Make SAS proud!


----------



## 3stacks

It hurts when you love someone but they don't love you back and they could never be yours


----------



## coeur_brise

I am stressed. About finances, the potential of something causing a significant dent on my savings, life, job, mind, work, repeat. So I'll put this here because it's seems like the only logical thing to do.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

How I always laugh when someone is petting their dog and they end the current series of pets with several quick pats, which end up sounding oddly resonant for such light pats. It's like "Psh pss psh psh"


:lol


I dunno. Just the weird stuff I mentally zoom in on.


----------



## girlyone1

discopotato said:


> I was just told not to tell people what he did as that would ruin his life. as if he didn't ruin mine when he violated me


This makes me sad. If you feel talking to others about it is something that can help you, please do.



Canadian Brotha said:


> I let anxiety ruin too many things in my life, it's been non stop since age 16 at least


Same here, its always a work in progress. Just keep at it.



llodell88 said:


> this site is depressing and i hate it and i wish i would stop coming to it, which i did, because people were pissing me off, and the color scheme was doing some weird stuff to my brain, and im pretty sure it still is to an extent, although that was way worse before so instead i am hanging out on some forum with teenybopper whatever, anyway i hate it here, and all of the internet. everything i look at bothers me though anyway.


I feel the same way sometimes. A lot of things people say here is really depressing but sometimes its relatable. I like that I can find ways to cope here, and don't feel like a loner.


----------



## harrison

I'm thinking I should listen to my wife and use a liquid laundry detergent - that powder is really nasty. It gets up your nose.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I'm thinking I should listen to my wife and use a liquid laundry detergent - that powder is really nasty. It gets up your nose.


Interesting. I thought only Cuddly came in liquid form?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This site is so boring now. I'm apathetic generally now, so it's difficult to occupy my mind which just leaves me thinking about how much I want to die and how I have nothing to live for. Nothing.


----------



## 3stacks

Persephone The Dread said:


> This site is so boring now. I'm apathetic generally now, so it's difficult to occupy my mind which just leaves me thinking about how much I want to die and how I have nothing to live for. Nothing.


 can relate


----------



## Vip3r

I feel so sleepy, but I have more work to do. I guess it is time for another cup of coffee. :hyper


----------



## CNikki

TinyFlutter said:


> It can be incredibly hard to hear the stories of the women in my therapy group who have been in abusive marriages for years, even decades, finally taking the step now to leave.
> 
> The arrest of a woman's husband was on the news in their small county, and she is dealing with neighbours and locals asking and prying for details, some out of genuine care and concern, and some w/ less than good intents and gossip. She is grateful for any kind of genuine support, but it's hard for her to know who she can trust.
> 
> Another woman is dealing with a husband who she discovered has been telling others around them (family, friends etc.) that she has Borderline Personality Disorder, and that she is a little unhinged, illogical and crazy which is why she is making "false claims" of him being abusive. He started this years ago, and as they are going through a divorce now, he is pointing fingers back on her for the divorce. It's horrible to hear the hardships she is facing as those closest to her are turning their backs against her yet she is trying to stay strong though it all... Many of the women there inspire me with their strength, resiliency, courage, wisdom, compassion and love. Just by knowing what they're going through and surviving it encourages me to remain strong on the right path too.
> 
> It truly opened my eyes to the nature of abusers, and I'm so glad our counselor is showing us what *TRUE* change looks like, and the fact when respect and trust is broken in a relationship, it can't simply resume back to normal as if nothing had happened. It takes time and true repentance and change to rebuild trust. She is helping us refrain from falling back into the cycle of abuse and not remain any longer in a harmful situation that isn't changing and only harming and slowly poisoning and destroying the person over time, unless one day that person (the abuser) chooses to change by their own will.
> 
> I'm not in an abusive marriage, I'm in the therapy group to deal with several abusive relationships with family members, but I had this moment where I reflected back on the past and I knew I made the right decision when I walked away from an abusive man. I didn't feel very strong back then, but now I know I made the right decision for myself as I come to know and understand that no woman (and man) is ever deserving of abuse.


While the situations are unfortunate, consider it a blessing that you are able to see these type of case scenarios and have it reflect on you without having to actually experience it. Unfortunately, some people are so far gone from actually seeing that they are abused that it gives a never ending chain effect on those close to them, which has those type of cycles repeat. I know that sounds like victim shaming, but I have seen how some people can be given that choice and yet they continue to go back to the miseries that they keep trying to 'run away from' (likely Stockholm).


----------



## 3stacks

Going to a friends house because our other friend is there and if I'm not there they don't talk so they will just sit in silence lmao


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Interesting. I thought only Cuddly came in liquid form?


No there's actually lots of them mate (or I think there is) - I used to have to buy a "sensitive" one for her.  So I might start getting that one again.

It's disturbing how often she's right. :serious:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> No there's actually lots of them mate (or I think there is) - I used to have to buy a "sensitive" one for her.  So I might start getting that one again.
> 
> It's disturbing how often she's right. :serious:


Interesting that there is a "sensitive" one (joking). 

Sounds like she learnt from experience.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hahaha he seems awesome but all his videos are about makeup :/ well except this one I just found






'such a subordinate drink.' :lol

'I just want to say how deeply sorry I am. :blank' ... 'for snatching all your wigs.'

These tweets are amazing:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037823652853624833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029756239901863938

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017426471227396096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006906197251907584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008050047618084864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004720054120873985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002674686612910086
https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ27ooEfEfo



youtube comment said:


> AND THROW A GOLD BAR AT THEIR HEAD﻿


Yes, exactly XD


----------



## harrison

What I don't understand is why people keep following me on Twitter. I keep getting these notifications that someone new has done it. I think maybe I should start posting something or putting some pictures of nice books on there for them to look at.


----------



## roxslide

Please please please let me pass the apartment application. Pleaaaaase


----------



## roxslide

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hahaha he seems awesome but all his videos are about makeup :/ well except this one I just found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'such a subordinate drink.' :lol
> 
> 'I just want to say how deeply sorry I am. :blank' ... 'for snatching all your wigs.'
> 
> These tweets are amazing:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037823652853624833
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029756239901863938
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017426471227396096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006906197251907584
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008050047618084864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004720054120873985
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002674686612910086
> https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ27ooEfEfo
> 
> Yes, exactly XD


Yeah I used to follow him religiously. I unfollowed because his makeup style is a little too heavy/traditional for me but since then he seems to have embraced the meme I love it.

...I still call movies "fillums" in his honor.


----------



## CNikki

Ancestry updated/changed the DNA result percentages and now I'm basically down to two ethnicity categories. It seems more accurate with how I've aligned with what family tree information I can gather, but I do question the validity of how they estimate and categorize. Always have but now... Call me gullible, 
but I might try 23 & Me to see how much of it aligns. :stu


----------



## firestar

I really hope my alarm clock that beeps wakes me up tomorrow morning, and not the alarm clock that jumps on my stomach and licks my face. The second is definitely more effective, but it's 20-30 minutes too fast. Maybe it needs new batteries.


----------



## RightInTheFeels9

I'm thinking about a good response for this question but nothing comes to mind.


----------



## SofaKing

firestar said:


> I really hope my alarm clock that beeps wakes me up tomorrow morning, and not the alarm clock that jumps on my stomach and licks my face. The second is definitely more effective, but it's 20-30 minutes too fast. Maybe it needs new batteries.


Lol...no snooze on kittehs.


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> Lol...no snooze on kittehs.


I wake up at 5:00. Well before dawn. He really doesn't sleep :b


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> I wake up at 5:00. Well before dawn. He really doesn't sleep :b


 The texture of a cat's tongue always weirded me out. When we first got our cat when I was a kid I thought he had a disease or something. My grandmother was like "No. That's just how a cat's tongue is!"

:lol


----------



## The Library of Emma

Ha ha


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I woke up with sweat on me after that nap. I wish I had an AC in my room.


----------



## tea111red

why did they need to show toothpaste foaming up in Michael Phelps' mouth in that commercial


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

F*** everyone, and f*** everything.


----------



## Zatch

"You remembered!"

My memory is good, but I actually don't even... Nevermind, I'll take it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

My only reason for continued existence is to spare my family from dealing with the "loss"... life is fun.


----------



## Winds

It's crazy watching everyone try to bunker down for this hurricane while it's just another day of bunkering for me.


----------



## mobc1990

People do get bored of smoking and nicotine...I have been smoking half pack a day


----------



## tea111red

I have 29 YouTube videos open that I haven't finished watching. :/

There'd probably be more if this browser allowed more than 35? tabs to be open at once.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> I have 29 YouTube videos open that I haven't finished watching. :/
> 
> There'd probably be more if this browser allowed more than 35? tabs to be open at once.


Please finish them before opening any more.


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


> Please finish them before opening any more.


lol, yeah, I should.


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> I have 29 YouTube videos open that I haven't finished watching. :/
> 
> There'd probably be more if this browser allowed more than 35? tabs to be open at once.


29 Evolution of Dance videos? :O


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> 29 Evolution of Dance videos? :O


:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I have 29 YouTube videos open that I haven't finished watching. :/
> 
> There'd probably be more if this browser allowed more than 35? tabs to be open at once.


 One of them is this, isn't it? -










  :grin2:

Number 30.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol. I'm so glad this exists.


* *















Aside from the fact Loki is using a macbook of course


----------



## SplendidBob

****, suddenly I have been offered a place for the psychology conversion course this year. I was not prepared (and nor is my neck). Tits. Starts in like a week or some **** lmao.

That's good news, and also terrifying.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Valerie Solanas would be so proud of you.


----------



## huzah

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> ****, suddenly I have been offered a place for the psychology conversion course this year. I was not prepared (and nor is my neck). Tits. Starts in like a week or some **** lmao.
> 
> That's good news, and also terrifying.


Bruh that's not tits, that's thé tits!


----------



## Chevy396

All this time my machine was killing me,
While it made me feel omniscient.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> ****, suddenly I have been offered a place for the psychology conversion course this year. I was not prepared (and nor is my neck). Tits. Starts in like a week or some **** lmao.
> 
> That's good news, and also terrifying.


They've told you oddly late, congrats though.


----------



## harrison

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> ****, suddenly I have been offered a place for the psychology conversion course this year. I was not prepared (and nor is my neck). Tits. Starts in like a week or some **** lmao.
> 
> That's good news, and also terrifying.


Sounds good Bob. I'd find it terrifying too, but I;d also like to go back and study something again one day. Are you going to do it?

Also - I'm very glad that person's gone. That was unbelievable - and a bit unsettling.


----------



## harrison

Persephone The Dread said:


> They've told you oddly late, congrats though.


Hope you're okay after all that. For some reason it sort of upset me - maybe because I'm not on my meds. She's really got some problems.


----------



## SplendidBob

huzah said:


> Bruh that's not tits, that's thé tits!


Thanks man, I just wasn't expecting it. I had a sort of preparatory phase of stuff I was going to do in my head before it started, do a bunch of ACT, get conversation skills up to par, try to figure out what the hell to do with my neck, but this makes things a lot better technically if I can overcome those initial hurdles. Sitting around waiting on my arse for a year wasn't going to do me any good and was the cause of a lot of my recent worries.

This is good though. I def need to go through my backlog of good videos and stuff to get my head in order .

It's going to be brutal though, the workload on these courses is mental, theres a lot of statistics too (which I always hated) and I have basically done **** all, for years lol.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> They've told you oddly late, congrats though.


Thanks. Yeh, I guess my covering letter was good, plus I am a self funding mature student. People probably dropped out. I would like to think it was because of my amazeballs personal statement, but in reality its probably financial lol.



harrison said:


> Sounds good Bob. I'd find it terrifying too, but I;d also like to go back and study something again one day. Are you going to do it?
> 
> Also - I'm very glad that person's gone. That was unbelievable - and a bit unsettling.


Yep, I have absolutely no choice. If I don't then I don't think mentally I could forgive myself for not trying. Been down this road before with a lot of exposure tasks. So yup, in,100%.

I can defer for a year anyway, if I find it's too much for me to handle atm (either workload, or neck, or whatever), so its a no negatives situation really that they offered me it this year. Just holy **** they haven't given me much time to get my **** in order lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

harrison said:


> Hope you're okay after all that. For some reason it sort of upset me - maybe because I'm not on my meds. She's really got some problems.


Thanks but I haven't slept yet so it didn't really bother me at all. If I stay awake so many hours it sometimes has a positive effect.

I was reminded earlier by someone's posts of Andy Warhol so I started reading his wikipedia and a bunch of related ones again. I figure she's my Valerie Solanas. Though the comparison would be giving us both way too much credit.

A post saying 'set fire to all men' isn't on the level of the s.c.u.m manifesto and I've made about $200 off anything creative.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Persephone The Dread seconded Don's comments, hope you are ok. She has problems. Always around on skype if you need to talk or whatever .


----------



## Chevy396

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Thanks man, I just wasn't expecting it. I had a sort of preparatory phase of stuff I was going to do in my head before it started, do a bunch of ACT, get conversation skills up to par, try to figure out what the hell to do with my neck, but this makes things a lot better technically if I can overcome those initial hurdles. Sitting around waiting on my arse for a year wasn't going to do me any good and was the cause of a lot of my recent worries.
> 
> This is good though. I def need to go through my backlog of good videos and stuff to get my head in order .
> 
> It's going to be brutal though, the workload on these courses is mental, theres a lot of statistics too (which I always hated) and I have basically done **** all, for years lol.


I'm curious what type of chair you sit in most of the day. This neck and back thing are pretty common with programmers and chairs are the main thing we have in common. When I threw out my lazy boy and decided to stay on my feet all day my back pain went away.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@BeardedMessiahBob

Thanks. I should probably sleep I think. I can tell ny the contents of that post lol.


----------



## harrison

Persephone The Dread said:


> Thanks but I haven't slept yet so it didn't really bother me at all. If I stay awake so many hours it sometimes has a positive effect.
> 
> I was reminded earlier by someone's posts of Andy Warhol so I started reading his wikipedia and a bunch of related ones again. I figure she's my Valerie Solanas. Though the comparison would be giving us both way too much credit.


I'm glad you're okay - and I'm afraid I don't really understand the reference you made to Warhol, sorry - don't know much about him really.

I really didn't need to see all that tonight - I logged back onto SAS at precisely the wrong time. Think I'll go to bed. Take care anyway.


----------



## blue2

My thoughts are with you @Persephone The Dread your stalker said some bad things :roll ...


----------



## Chevy396

As a teenager, I had a cell next to a child cop killer. He was white, long hair, and he had something wrong with one eye that made him look like an evil badass. Just makes me wonder if that's why psychopaths don't scare me as much anymore.


----------



## SplendidBob

Chevy396 said:


> I'm curious what type of chair you sit in most of the day. This neck and back thing are pretty common with programmers and chairs are the main thing we have in common. When I threw out my lazy boy and decided to stay on my feet all day my back pain went away.


I don't. I mostly lie on my bed with a laptop on its side.

I stopped trying to use chairs and desktops a while back as it just wasn't working.

Did try a standing desk, but that ****ed my lower back problem lol.

I have had some progress recently though. I can typically wander about fine. I can do more stuff at the gym, and recently went to a friends for a few hours where it started off getting worse, then somehow ended up getting better by the end of the time there. I have also found that I can look down when cooking, in a similar way, my neck kinda "adjusts" to it. What it doesn't seem to adjust to is workstations. No matter how i set the ****ers up. The important point re my neck is to never ever do stuff that physios recommend, because it always ends up totally ****ing it up lol.

I know this course is primarily a day of intensive lectures / seminars once a week. That makes it more manageable in that I can just either soldier through it and then rest up afterwards, or just drug myself through it.

The worst part here is that I don't know what the seating will be like. If the backrests are upright, then likely no problem. If they are angled backwards (as many seem to be, for some ****ing reason I have never been able to figure out), its going to be interesting.

Absolute worst case though, I have a neck brace which I can wear if its bad, I have some kratom I recently ordered which I can sup on low dose through the day (rather not, as that heightens anxiety, or spaces me out, I haven't really tested it low dose during the day), or I can just get some codeine syrup online and use it to supplement 30/500 co codamol i can get from the doctors if needed. Also have muscle relaxants that seem to provide some benefit (though they make me a bit spacey so ideally not those).

Will see.


----------



## Chevy396

That sounds like what is causing the stiff neck, just being in the same position in bed for so long. Something similar happens to me.

Maybe you could get a computer chair and desk that has no backrest. This will keep the pressure off your neck.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Chevy396 said:


> As a teenager, I had a cell next to a child cop killer. He was white, long hair, and he had something wrong with one eye that made him look like an evil badass. Just makes me wonder if that's why psychopaths don't scare me as much anymore.


Bwahaha >


----------



## 3stacks

Ahhh man I was feeling good and now I feel really depressed and super anxious


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> Ahhh man I was feeling good and now I feel really depressed and super anxious


 :rub


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, someone put some aluminum in the microwave and it messed up a few days ago so I've just been cooking food in the oven and on the stove. It's better that way anyways.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

harrison said:


> I'm glad you're okay - and I'm afraid I don't really understand the reference you made to Warhol, sorry - don't know much about him really.
> 
> I really didn't need to see all that tonight - I logged back onto SAS at precisely the wrong time. Think I'll go to bed. Take care anyway.





blue2 said:


> My thoughts are with you @Persephone The Dread your stalker said some bad things :roll ...


She's been doing it for over a week now (probably two? I lost track,) and it's not the worst she'd said but it took a couple of hours to ban her so she had more time.

I don't know much about Warhol either and not a pop art fan, but at some point in the late 1960s/early 1970s he attracted a mentally ill radical feminist (some credit her with being the catalyst for radical feminism,) who shot him and went to prison for it. Then after she got out (a couple of years later,) she started stalking him and others over the phone before getting arrested again.


----------



## Myosr

Past, present, future? Not exactly the best way to divide time (for me anyway *).

I prefer to add a fourth category, the near future I guess you could call it. Thinking about the past or the future creates all kinds of negative feelings for me. Not every trauma from your past could be resolved. Maybe sometimes, for some people, there comes a point when they just have to acknowledge that there is darkness in the past, and there's nothing they can do about it. So you lock the door and throw away the key.

The future is full of pain. Or is it anxiety? Is it fear of that pain that will eventually come. Not the pain that might come, but the pain that will come. But the future isn't here yet, or more accurately, it isn't here all at once. It comes one drop of pain at a time, and if you don't have to take in all that pain all at once, maybe you could hold on to your sanity. Maybe sometimes, for some people, the fact that the future is worse than the present is a reason never to think about it. You do not have to live through it twice, not if you have no control over it.

The present as a singular moment is a time for unease &#8230; awaiting for something to be replaced by something. Close your eyes, the dark tentacles of the future are reaching backwards to swallow you. The Present is the tense where agency completely dissolves and helplessness is as clear as you are willing to admit, where you could observe the non-existence of the self, and the will (do people who believe in these things ever experience the Present?).

I guess the only 'tense' that doesn't cause me panic attacks these days is the very near future. I don't like calling it future, because for me it never really goes beyond an hour, and generally less, depending on how much control I feel I have at the moment. It is different from the future, because the way I define the boundary. I can predict what I will do (which is another way of saying "control what I will do") and what I will experience during that interval with relative certainty. Where it becomes blurry, that's the actual "Future" . And deep enough into the Future is complete darkness that one must never think about .The Past is a dark and dangerous history that it's better not to dwell on. And the present of course is the moment where meaning generally breaks down.

---

* Maybe that's just me going crazy but, then again, the idea of "me going crazy" can never really manifest in the near future, so it isn't really something I need to worry about, assuming I could live exclusively in the near future.


----------



## andy1984

i need to make myself better. i ought to go out in the sunshine. i know it will make me feel better.


----------



## andy1984

Persephone The Dread said:


> She's been doing it for over a week now (probably two? I lost track,) and it's not the worst she'd said but it took a couple of hours to ban her so she had more time.
> 
> I don't know much about Warhol either and not a pop art fan, but at some point in the late 1960s/early 1970s he attracted a mentally ill radical feminist (some credit her with being the catalyst for radical feminism,) who shot him and went to prison for it. Then after she got out (a couple of years later,) she started stalking him and others over the phone before getting arrested again.


well i hope she doesn't shoot you.

my schizophrenic stalker from a long time ago still sends me emails (a couple each year) like:


> Don't forget:
> 
> 1 how you have become God;
> 
> 2. How I stood by your side whenever people jeered at you!
> 
> what you owe me can never been paid back to me fully! Thus you have duty to stop unkind people from harassing me and protect me even if I have married someone else!


and just a month ago my ex gf with BPD stalked me and chased me through town after i went to an appointment she knew i had.

pretty much everyone i meet is a bit crazy, because i go to mental health meetups (and i don't trust normal people enough to talk to them). so i suppose that puts me at higher risk. same deal with hanging out at SAS i suppose.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

andy1984 said:


> well i hope she doesn't shoot you.
> 
> my schizophrenic stalker from a long time ago still sends me emails (a couple each year) like:
> 
> and just a month ago my ex gf with BPD stalked me and chased me through town after i went to an appointment she knew i had.
> 
> pretty much everyone i meet is a bit crazy, because i go to mental health meetups (and i don't trust normal people enough to talk to them). so i suppose that puts me at higher risk. same deal with hanging out at SAS i suppose.


Wow well yeah I guess it's just online for me at the moment at least.


----------



## Chevy396

Persephone The Dread said:


> Wow well yeah I guess it's just online for me at the moment at least.


You have future plans?


----------



## Yer Blues

Seem to be building tolerance to this sour diesel?


----------



## Chevy396

Money is rich and sticky,
Like marijuana resin.


----------



## Chevy396

Yer Blues said:


> Seem to be building tolerance to this sour diesel?


Try AK47?


----------



## harrison

Interesting new research into Schizophrenia:

_Research leads to new appreciation of immune cells in brain function of Schizophrenia patients
Duration: 04:33 
First posted 14/09/2018 09:19:23
Download audio
Australian scientists have made a remarkable discovery about what's lurking inside the brains of people with schizophrenia.
Researchers have found an increased number of immune cells - which are a type of white blood cell - in the brains of people with the illness.

It's something that was not previously thought to be important, but the finding gives us new clues about what might cause the condition.

Professor Cyndi Shannon Weickert from Neuroscience Research Australia has led the research and speaks to ABC's Sandy Aloisi.

"Worldwide there's a new appreciation for the role of the immune cells in brain function," she says.

She says white blood cells may be involved in creating or responding to an inflammatory state which could be linked to brain malfunction.

"We can repurpose drugs that are already known to be safe so I think that we should see rapid developments in this field," she says._

http://www.abc.net.au/newsradio/content/s4895909.htm


----------



## funnynihilist

Chevy396 said:


> Money is rich and sticky,
> Like marijuana resin.


And mouse urine


----------



## Chevy396

It's never a good idea to troll the cops, however tempting.


----------



## Atargatis Oorial

I want "hurricane" Florence (which is now simply a storm, apparently), to continue getting slower and weaker. I don't want anyone to get hurt. :thanks


----------



## roxslide

I think this is the best session I've had with my psychiatrist yet. I feel really good about it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I want to watch something funny, and I saw some female pictures I wanted to compliment, but I'm feeling so bad (Depressed and Sad) over my life that I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## roxslide

My hair is horrific rn (grown out pixie cut). If I get to finally live in a studio I'm going to try to wear some wigs out of the house for a while (too self conscious to do that with a roommate around)


----------



## Yer Blues

Chevy396 said:


> Try AK47?


I would, but I get $60 ounces off a friend. I go with what he has.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Chevy396 said:


> You have future plans?


In the past I've attracted some pretty emotionally unstable or just generally terrible personalities in real life and patterns repeat I guess.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder why they have to have a hot bimbo for a show about cats and dogs. Do we really need sexy people on every TV show?

Also wonder why the owner got a humongous dog if she's afraid of it. Odd. I do feel sorry for cats that have to live with dogs. You know they hate it, even if they seem to tolerate it. All because the owner is selfish and has to have both cats and dogs.

That living room is huge. My god. Think there are even 2 living rooms in there. Can't imagine having that much living space.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Also wonder why the owner got a humongous dog if she's afraid of it. Odd.


Yeah that really annoys me. You can't properly train an animal if you are afraid of it. I have met people afraid of their own dogs, those people have no business owning them. Should give them away if that's the case. I can't stand snakes so yeah wouldn't keep one in my house, other people do just fine owning them. same thing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> I wonder why they have to have a hot bimbo for a show about cats and dogs. Do we really need sexy people on every TV show?
> 
> Also wonder why the owner got a humongous dog if she's afraid of it. Odd. I do feel sorry for cats that have to live with dogs. You know they hate it, even if they seem to tolerate it. All because the owner is selfish and has to have both cats and dogs.
> 
> That living room is huge. My god. Think there are even 2 living rooms in there. Can't imagine having that much living space.


I guess anything to boost ratings and attract a certain audience.

Most likely protection with the huge dog. Good idea at the time, but maybe don't take into account the other things like maintenance, other cats (like you said), etc.

Some houses are huge but a problem to clean (have to clean every two days or so).

Thought this might interest you, as looks similar to your avatar (staring) -


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Uh I know there's a lot more fox activity in my town now when it's dark and all that but it's daylight now and I just looked out my window and there are two foxes just sat in my back garden nuzzling each other. What. They're just hanging around chilling.


----------



## 0589471

Persephone The Dread said:


> Uh I know there's a lot more fox activity in my town now when it's dark and all that but it's daylight now and I just looked out my window and there are two foxes just sat in my back garden nuzzling each other. What. They're just hanging around chilling.


Awww how cute!! Wish I could see some foxes. I have seen a bobcat late at night, but I didn't dare get out of my car until it moved on. I probably would've spooked it honestly but I was pretty spooked myself lol not often do I see those.
They look like this, kind of like big dog sized cats.


----------



## harrison

Persephone The Dread said:


> Uh I know there's a lot more fox activity in my town now when it's dark and all that but it's daylight now and I just looked out my window and there are two foxes just sat in my back garden nuzzling each other. What. They're just hanging around chilling.


I think we had foxes where my wife lives. It's sort of on the edge of suburbia here in Melbourne.

One thing we used to have a lot of was possums - one of our dogs used to be forever running around out the back in the middle of the night trying to get them. I used to like those little possums - they're very cute. And bloody Chook looked like she wanted to eat them.


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah that really annoys me. You can't properly train an animal if you are afraid of it. I have met people afraid of their own dogs, those people have no business owning them. Should give them away if that's the case. I can't stand snakes so yeah wouldn't keep one in my house, other people do just fine owning them. same thing.


Yeah, that would be weird to have a dog that you're afraid of. I can't imagine it. I was afraid of dogs when I was a little boy though - I think I had a couple of scares or something. Not scared of them at all now though - I guess having a couple and raising them from pups got rid of all that.

I couldn't work out in that clip if the lady was actually afraid of the dog or just what it would do if it started running around her house. It was a decent size dog and probably pretty heavy. Would have made a mess pretty fast.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Awww how cute!! Wish I could see some foxes. I have seen a bobcat late at night, but I didn't dare get out of my car until it moved on. I probably would've spooked it honestly but I was pretty spooked myself lol not often do I see those.
> They look like this, kind of like big dog sized cats.


Filmed them a bit:






























harrison said:


> I think we had foxes where my wife lives. It's sort of on the edge of suburbia here in Melbourne.
> 
> One thing we used to have a lot of was possums - one of our dogs used to be forever running around out the back in the middle of the night trying to get them. I used to like those little possums - they're very cute. And bloody Chook looked like she wanted to eat them.


I never used to see foxes around here, but there are loads now around town.

We don't have possums here but they do seem cute in photos.


----------



## komorikun

Australian possums are very different from American opossums. Completely different species.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_opossum










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_brushtail_possum










It's interesting the opossum is the only marsupial in North America.


----------



## harrison

Persephone The Dread said:


> Filmed them a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never used to see foxes around here, but there are loads now around town.
> 
> We don't have possums here but they do seem cute in photos.


Those foxes are really cute too - would be funny to just see them in your back-yard. I think I only ever saw one run across the road and go into the bushes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

harrison said:


> Those foxes are really cute too - would be funny to just see them in your back-yard. I think I only ever saw one run across the road and go into the bushes.


Yeah kind of weird. I guess not as weird as years ago when I was walking back from sixth form and these dogs ran up the hill past me. They were running in the middle of what is usually a fairly busy road too. Then later I looked out the window and noticed they'd somehow ended up on the street outside my house. Almost like they'd decided to come visit me.  Other people had come by then though to call someone about them I guess.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Persephone The Dread said:


> Filmed them a bit:


This is awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Australian possums are very different from American opossums. Completely different species.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_opossum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_brushtail_possum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting the opossum is the only marsupial in North America.


Yeah - that bottom one looks more familiar. He also looks pretty fat.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> Yeah - that bottom one looks more familiar. He also looks pretty fat.


This makes total sense lol when you were saying they were cute I was picturing N.A. possum and I was like oh no they're awful haha. Your possums are quite cute.


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> This makes total sense lol when you were saying they were cute I was picturing N.A. possum and I was like oh no they're awful haha. Your possums are quite cute.


Yeah, the ones out the back of our place are pretty small too - nowhere near as big as that one in the photo. They used to sit in the trees up above the back fence and Chook (the cattle dog) would go bananas jumping up and down trying to get at them.

I used to feel sorry for them - they always looked terrified. Chook could look pretty scary sometimes. (as our postman probably remembers) :O


----------



## The Linux Guy

If the F or S word offends you then you might not want to watch this video. Because this youtuber does say them from time to time, and I know that the S word is in this video.

I'm subscriber to his Channel, and once in a blue moon, I'll watch a video or two. Seems like a lot of people struggle with depression. I can relate to some of the things He says. But I believe in God! I don't think just living for People like He does would sustain me. Because I don't have friends in my life who care. I do have my parents at least but they kinda hold me back in life too. :sigh Anyways about over halfway through the video He begins to cry. That was about the time, last night, I turned it off.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just looked at someone's profile while I was using the moderator control panel, and I read something wrong and thought it said "Murderer In Training" instead of "Moderator In Training."


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I referred you, you got the job, you’ve only worked a couple shifts & have already called in? It better damn well be an emergency


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> One of them is this, isn't it? -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :grin2:
> 
> Number 30.


It is now.....


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I made an appointment with a new therapist. I wonder how long I'll last this time. I tend to give up pretty easily on therapy. :um


----------



## roxslide

I think I need to accept that I'm just on my own wavelength most of the time. Most people won't get it, but that's fine.


----------



## SplendidBob

I just cant handle the stress of anything. Everything just stresses me out so much, things that other people aren't even bothered by. I can't carry on and I can't go back, I feel like I am being torn to pieces. In one direction its just enormous unending stress, anxiety, depression, and in the other its avoidance, anxiety and depression.

Honestly feel about done now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

What the hell? This guy that's come to the trailer park before was at the store talking to this man in front of me when I was paying for my drink during break. He knows the woman that I live with and he was just glancing down at me then looked up at me and he looked mad. Didn't say hey or anything. Not that I wanted him to anyways.


----------



## SofaKing

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> I just cant handle the stress of anything. Everything just stresses me out so much, things that other people aren't even bothered by. I can't carry on and I can't go back, I feel like I am being torn to pieces. In one direction its just enormous unending stress, anxiety, depression, and in the other its avoidance, anxiety and depression.
> 
> Honestly feel about done now.


I lost someone that expressed the same degree of pain, though I only understood that fully in the letter they left me.

I'm worried about you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> It is now.....


:O   :grin2:


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> What the hell? This guy that's come to the trailer park before was at the store talking to this man in front of me when I was paying for my drink during break. He knows the woman that I live with and he was just glancing down at me then looked up at me and he looked mad. Didn't say hey or anything. Not that I wanted him to anyways.


Did he for sure know who you are? Maybe he thought he recognized you and was trying to just remember who you were.


----------



## Vip3r

Silent Memory said:


> I just looked at someone's profile while I was using the moderator control panel, and I read something wrong and thought it said "Murderer In Training" instead of "Moderator In Training."


:lol I thought I was training to be a murderer not moderator. I quit. :b


----------



## skn18

i'm thinking that i'm upset because my friend told me that I won't be successful if i can't talk to teachers, and she doesn't understand how socially anxious i get when talking to a teacher.


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> :lol I thought I was training to be a murderer not moderator. I quit. :b


You thought you were joining the 'mob' squad, not the 'mod' squad. 

lol *Ba dum tss* :lol


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> You thought you were joining the 'mob' squad, not the 'mod' squad.
> 
> lol *Ba dum tss*


lol That is how you become a modster of course


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> Did he for sure know who you are? Maybe he thought he recognized you and was trying to just remember who you were.


He's seen me like 10 times before.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> He's seen me like 10 times before.


Lol, I am sure he knows you then. Sounds awkward.


----------



## Vip3r

Time to go do some deliveries. Hopefully, it is a good night.


----------



## Atargatis Oorial

I am thinking, and feeling, that it is perhaps a bit racist for me to pray for help for the people affected by Storm Florence, unless I also pray for the people affected by Typhoon Mangkhut.

Praying for divine intervention to help people affected by bad weather seems to be a bit like playing the arcade game, Whac-A-Mole! :lol

Anyway, if you are reading this SAS SOS call, Angelic hordes come forth! :thanks Those people in the Philippines need your assistance, etc.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> I just cant handle the stress of anything. Everything just stresses me out so much, things that other people aren't even bothered by. I can't carry on and I can't go back, I feel like I am being torn to pieces. In one direction its just enormous unending stress, anxiety, depression, and in the other its avoidance, anxiety and depression.
> 
> Honestly feel about done now.


You doing okay over there, man?  :rub


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

roxslide said:


> I think I need to accept that I'm just on my own wavelength most of the time. Most people won't get it, but that's fine.


I sure can relate to this. :hug


----------



## Chevy396

Yer Blues said:


> I would, but I get $60 ounces off a friend. I go with what he has.


Grow your own. It's only like $100 for ten seeds (or 10 pounds).


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Uh oh... I think my heart just melted. :lol


----------



## harrison

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> I just cant handle the stress of anything. Everything just stresses me out so much, things that other people aren't even bothered by. I can't carry on and I can't go back, I feel like I am being torn to pieces. In one direction its just enormous unending stress, anxiety, depression, and in the other its avoidance, anxiety and depression.
> 
> Honestly feel about done now.


I think there's times when we need to accept the fact that we can't do anything at the moment. The last couple of years have been like that for me if I'm honest. Just getting to this point - (in my case - living alone and away from my family) - has been enough of an achievement. Sometimes we need to wait - at least until we're feeling a bit stronger.

You're probably really stressed out about doing your course too Bob. I certainly would be. Is there a way you could even just do one or two units of study? That's what I did when I went back to Uni. I just enrolled in one subject - then after a year or two I did more and more until eventually I finished it. You can also defer and do it when you're feeling better. ( like you said before I think)


----------



## Chevy396

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> I just cant handle the stress of anything. Everything just stresses me out so much, things that other people aren't even bothered by. I can't carry on and I can't go back, I feel like I am being torn to pieces. In one direction its just enormous unending stress, anxiety, depression, and in the other its avoidance, anxiety and depression.
> 
> Honestly feel about done now.


If you can figure out how to treat your physical pain, it will also make it easier to deal with stress. I was always tired and stressed when my back was at its worst.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> Lol, I am sure he knows you then. Sounds awkward.


Well, anybody that knows that woman is pretty much crazy in a bad way. I literally had to sit at the table with him there before and the woman several times, so he should have a pretty good idea of what I look like. I just left the table anyways, though cause I know I didn't have to actually sit there.

But yea. It was weird how he just so happened to be up there right as I was paying for my drink. It was kind of weird the way he was looking at me like that. I didn't like it one bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope this new series The First is solid


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Uh oh... I think my heart just melted. :lol


Nice Supra. 

Japanese women I have met are very nice. 

Can't help but be very respectful towards them.


----------



## roxslide

I am driving myself crazy over this apartment stuff my god this is so stressful

I am losing my ****ing mind

I might do something crazy if I don't get to live in a studio. I might completely lose it. I always try to seem cool and upbeat but these past two years have been unbearably hard. I don't think I have it in me to do it again...


----------



## Ekardy

I should not have had the watermelon. :dead


----------



## funnynihilist

Ekardy said:


> I should not have had the watermelon. :dead


Got the bloats?


----------



## Ekardy

funnynihilist said:


> Got the bloats?


hahaha I wish it was that.

I'm a daredevil, took a risk to see if I was still allergic, I failed.


----------



## funnynihilist

Ekardy said:


> hahaha I wish it was that.
> 
> I'm a daredevil, took a risk to see if I was still allergic, I failed.


yeek!


----------



## Yer Blues

Chevy396 said:


> Grow your own. It's only like $100 for ten seeds (or 10 pounds).


Uh yeah. I killed about $150 worth of seeds last spring. 

Do you have to talk to them daily?


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> I am driving myself crazy over this apartment stuff my god this is so stressful
> 
> I am losing my ****ing mind
> 
> I might do something crazy if I don't get to live in a studio. I might completely lose it. I always try to seem cool and upbeat but these past two years have been unbearably hard. I don't think I have it in me to do it again...


Did you find an inexpensive studio?


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


> Did you find an inexpensive studio?


Found one I liked. Applied for it. But the company didn't get back to me, I emailed the girl who did the showing and she said it was taken. -_- But she said there was another apartment in the same building available so I'm really hoping I get that one. I still don't know if my application was approved either.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait to get this hair cut ugh.


----------



## coeur_brise

I am liking my henna even though the lady used chemical smelling black henna. Though I can't help but feel like a freak when I walk in public and feeling like some chick that has random henna on her hands. And it's not special occasion. ...pretty.


----------



## coeur_brise

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hahaha he seems awesome but all his videos are about makeup :/ well except this one I just found


I must know what accent this exquisite icon possesses. Is it received pronunciation? Is that why he says "filum" instead of "filmmmmmm"?? Or could be unique to him. Rather intrigued.


----------



## truant

Hahahaha. This is hilarious. I wish I could post it but it's verboten here. Stupid rules.


----------



## komorikun

truant said:


> Hahahaha. This is hilarious. I wish I could post it but it's verboten here. Stupid rules.


Something x-rated?


----------



## 0589471

truant said:


> Hahahaha. This is hilarious. I wish I could post it but it's verboten here. Stupid rules.


share, share, share! *naughty mod*


----------



## Winds

Back to late nights and early mornings...


----------



## truant

komorikun said:


> Something x-rated?





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> share, share, share! *naughty mod*


No, sorry, the other kind of forbidden. Dark funny.


----------



## komorikun

Oh suicide talk.


----------



## Stillaloner

I was thinking about what I'm gonna tell my therapist so that I can acurately describe my situation as acurately as possible so I can get proper help. I feel like I unintentionally lie to people because I decieve myself and say what I don't mean because my mind would rather read from a script rehearsing bull**** that sounds good rather than reality.


----------



## PsychoPineapple

Wow, it’s been forever since I’ve been here. It’s difficult to remember the lostinreverie days.


----------



## LostinReverie

Might as well just go back to lost, lol. Hey to all the older members!


----------



## EarthDominator

Think it would be easier for everyone if I just disappeared for good. My family wouldn't care, I'm only a burden to my friends and the world is better off without a monster like me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

LostinReverie said:


> Might as well just go back to lost, lol. Hey to all the older members!


Welcome back.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

EarthDominator said:


> Think it would be easier for everyone if I just disappeared for good. My family wouldn't care, I'm only a burden to my friends and the world is better off without a monster like me.


Please no. 

See if you can get some sleep mate.


----------



## LostinReverie

EarthDominator said:


> Think it would be easier for everyone if I just disappeared for good. My family wouldn't care, I'm only a burden to my friends and the world is better off without a monster like me.


You have friends? Jealous! Seriously, though, I feel like that nearly every day.



ANX1 said:


> Welcome back.


Hey sweetie, how've you been?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

LostinReverie said:


> Hey sweetie, how've you been?


A lot on my plate with sick loved one. Just how life is for me at the moment. :stu


----------



## LostinReverie

Damn, so sorry


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

LostinReverie said:


> Damn, so sorry


Thank you for your kind words. 

How are you?


----------



## Blue Dino

Found a bag of thc cookies I left in my old messenger bag. A bit tempted to eat it, but it was from October 2016. :lol


----------



## EarthDominator

@ANX1

It's better for everyone, including myself. I tried but, sleep stays the same no matter what I do. 
@LostinReverie

Friends here on SAS, not in the outside world.


----------



## Suchness

****, I have to get up at 4.20am to watch League of Legends.


----------



## harrison

I just heard a quote in a movie I was watching that's pretty good. Apparently Churchill said that "success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of enthusiasm." 

I guess if you look at it like that then I'm almost successful. I just thought I was occasionally delusional.


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel sad now but I have to carry on.


----------



## llodell88

i would wonder why i like the guy everyone thinks is feminine and be more attracted to him when he's not like that or...i don't think he's feminine and everyone else thinks he is, and im sitting around obsessing why i think something different than everyone else thinks. do i like feminine guys? do i not? do i just not want him to be feminine? i don't want him to be gay? i don't think i care, but maybe i do...confusing stuff. anyway, it's something only a female would understand, but i'm definitely not processing him as feminine lol, i mean for me that's the most obvious thing, but i really need to stop obsessing about thinking differently and be more confident maybe, idk, who knows, or maybe i am the bad guy for not realizing he's gay, no clue what is going on, whatever.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> I just heard a quote in a movie I was watching that's pretty good. Apparently Churchill said that "success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of enthusiasm."
> 
> I guess if you look at it like that then I'm almost successful. I just thought I was occasionally delusional.


I love that quote.
Because failure after failure, just means you found other ways not to do it, so keeping you're enthusiasm that you're one step closer to finding the right answer, the right way to the success you're looking for.


----------



## SplendidBob

So I am officially a student once more. Of psychology. May the lord help all of you now for my rants about mental health might actually be semi informed now.

But yeh, honestly the stress of this last few days has been almost unbearable (it's what I was talking about in my last post here). This is a fairly major movement back out into the world, out from under the bed covers of avoidance, and it was sprung on me on Thursday I was accepted. I think someone dropped out and my covering letter was good because I got a simultaneous email with "sorry Robert, the waiting list for this years is quite long" and "you have been given an offer (quoting the other one saying "we made him an offer earlier"). Signup today, starts next week. I was expecting to have to wait an entire year so its been chaotic and my brain has been ****ing with me pretty hard, but I got no choice but to jump out of the trenches and find there is no gunfire there (because there never is, its all in my head, and it always ****ing has been).

Induction today. Shame I didn't speak to anyone in the queue, but would have been too awkward to end the conversations while still queued lol. I did make a few comments to the people on each section doing each part of the registration, and had a bit of a chat with one lady there, who seemed happy to be speaking to me. All in all, good experience, great exposure task (being around so many people and lots of little interactions and smiles and so forth).

So:

1. This is going to be very good for my SA, I think. It's almost a shame its only 1 day a week in there and I won't be reliving the old university life (drinking, fingering and so on). But I am sure I can come up with a whole bunch of exposure tasks now.
2. Fingers crossed my neck can handle it
3. My social and small talk capabilities seem to be better than others. I was looking around at everyone else and nobody was really being friendly or making little bits of chat except me. Kinda funny (though they were all youngsters for the most part).
4. I get instant respect from people because of my age and appearance, which is hilarious. I knew this anyway from the gym, but its still funny to see.
5. I think I can now explain everything **** in my life. I have a credible backstory to use in general conversation, this should make life a lot easier.

So major challenge today done. Next one is Weds and a full day of intro lectures. I will head onto campus Monday though, scope out the lecture theatres, figure out parking spots and times, maybe familiarise myself with everywhere else, take something out of the library.

This process so far has been a matter of discarding as much peripheral stress as possible, lots of preparation and just focusing on one small thing at a time.

Thanks @A Toxic Butterfly for your support btw. And @WillYouStopDave your little comment on my page made me feel that there were a few people thinking of me, which does help when you are faced with super stressful stuff (helps more than you might think). Also thanks to @harrison who always gives me little words of encouragement and @SofaKing.

One last push on Weds . Expect more madness before then though, obviously.


----------



## SofaKing

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> So I am officially a student once more. Of psychology. May the lord help all of you now for my rants about mental health might actually be semi informed now.
> 
> But yeh, honestly the stress of this last few days has been almost unbearable (it's what I was talking about in my last post here). This is a fairly major movement back out into the world, out from under the bed covers of avoidance, and it was sprung on me on Thursday I was accepted. I think someone dropped out and my covering letter was good because I got a simultaneous email with "sorry Robert, the waiting list for this years is quite long" and "you have been given an offer (quoting the other one saying "we made him an offer earlier"). Signup today, starts next week. I was expecting to have to wait an entire year so its been chaotic and my brain has been ****ing with me pretty hard, but I got no choice but to jump out of the trenches and find there is no gunfire there (because there never is, its all in my head, and it always ****ing has been).
> 
> Induction today. Shame I didn't speak to anyone in the queue, but would have been too awkward to end the conversations while still queued lol. I did make a few comments to the people on each section doing each part of the registration, and had a bit of a chat with one lady there, who seemed happy to be speaking to me. All in all, good experience, great exposure task (being around so many people and lots of little interactions and smiles and so forth).
> 
> So:
> 
> 1. This is going to be very good for my SA, I think. It's almost a shame its only 1 day a week in there and I won't be reliving the old university life (drinking, fingering and so on). But I am sure I can come up with a whole bunch of exposure tasks now.
> 2. Fingers crossed my neck can handle it
> 3. My social and small talk capabilities seem to be better than others. I was looking around at everyone else and nobody was really being friendly or making little bits of chat except me. Kinda funny (though they were all youngsters for the most part).
> 4. I get instant respect from people because of my age and appearance, which is hilarious. I knew this anyway from the gym, but its still funny to see.
> 5. I think I can now explain everything **** in my life. I have a credible backstory to use in general conversation, this should make life a lot easier.
> 
> So major challenge today done. Next one is Weds and a full day of intro lectures. I will head onto campus Monday though, scope out the lecture theatres, figure out parking spots and times, maybe familiarise myself with everywhere else, take something out of the library.
> 
> This process so far has been a matter of discarding as much peripheral stress as possible, lots of preparation and just focusing on one small thing at a time.
> 
> Thanks @A Toxic Butterfly for your support btw. And @WillYouStopDave your little comment on my page made me feel that there were a few people thinking of me, which does help when you are faced with super stressful stuff (helps more than you might think). Also thanks to @harrison who always gives me little words of encouragement and @SofaKing.
> 
> One last push on Weds . Expect more madness before then though, obviously.


Absolutely exciting!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@BeardedMessiahBob

Awesome news!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

EarthDominator said:


> @*ANX1*
> 
> It's better for everyone, including myself. I tried but, sleep stays the same no matter what I do.


Please no. 

Probably (guessing as don't know the full story) overthinking of a stressful situation or situations which is making it hard to sleep. Sometimes is related to what you are eating or drinking.

Thing is when there is a ẃill to overcome something like stopping you sleeping, there is a way to fix it. Just haven't found a way to fix it yet.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm waiting for my parents to die, so I can commit suicide. I've barely lived and have no hope of living. I'm in deep, deep **** and life is just suffering. My reality is too much now. The regrets I have of wasting and losing so much of my life, and the complete inability to see a future at all, is too much. I do not know what to do. I'm beyond help. I can't help my self and no one else will help me. I feel no joy at all anymore and there is no way out. I'm in my own personal hell and it will not get any better, only worse, as time goes on. I know that one day I will commit suicide. It's inevitable and was always meant to be this way.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I just heard a quote in a movie I was watching that's pretty good. Apparently Churchill said that "success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of enthusiasm."
> 
> I guess if you look at it like that then I'm almost successful. I just thought I was occasionally delusional.


I believe thät partly was from the experience of ww2 and the Battle of Britain where they failed so many times until succeeded (some of it was luck due to bad decisions by the opposition). Churchill was just telling how it is from life experience.

A good example of that was yesterday where South Africa beat the All Blacks in rugby by defending with all they had, even with one less man on thē field and failing to win line outs, etc. Impressive, well deserved win by South Africa.

Can't wait for the next game in South Africa.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> So I am officially a student once more. Of psychology. May the lord help all of you now for my rants about mental health might actually be semi informed now.
> 
> But yeh, honestly the stress of this last few days has been almost unbearable (it's what I was talking about in my last post here). This is a fairly major movement back out into the world, out from under the bed covers of avoidance, and it was sprung on me on Thursday I was accepted. I think someone dropped out and my covering letter was good because I got a simultaneous email with "sorry Robert, the waiting list for this years is quite long" and "you have been given an offer (quoting the other one saying "we made him an offer earlier"). Signup today, starts next week. I was expecting to have to wait an entire year so its been chaotic and my brain has been ****ing with me pretty hard, but I got no choice but to jump out of the trenches and find there is no gunfire there (because there never is, its all in my head, and it always ****ing has been).
> 
> Induction today. Shame I didn't speak to anyone in the queue, but would have been too awkward to end the conversations while still queued lol. I did make a few comments to the people on each section doing each part of the registration, and had a bit of a chat with one lady there, who seemed happy to be speaking to me. All in all, good experience, great exposure task (being around so many people and lots of little interactions and smiles and so forth).
> 
> So:
> 
> 1. This is going to be very good for my SA, I think. It's almost a shame its only 1 day a week in there and I won't be reliving the old university life (drinking, fingering and so on). But I am sure I can come up with a whole bunch of exposure tasks now.
> 2. Fingers crossed my neck can handle it
> 3. My social and small talk capabilities seem to be better than others. I was looking around at everyone else and nobody was really being friendly or making little bits of chat except me. Kinda funny (though they were all youngsters for the most part).
> 4. I get instant respect from people because of my age and appearance, which is hilarious. I knew this anyway from the gym, but its still funny to see.
> 5. I think I can now explain everything **** in my life. I have a credible backstory to use in general conversation, this should make life a lot easier.
> 
> So major challenge today done. Next one is Weds and a full day of intro lectures. I will head onto campus Monday though, scope out the lecture theatres, figure out parking spots and times, maybe familiarise myself with everywhere else, take something out of the library.
> 
> This process so far has been a matter of discarding as much peripheral stress as possible, lots of preparation and just focusing on one small thing at a time.
> 
> Thanks @*A Toxic Butterfly* for your support btw. And @*WillYouStopDave* your little comment on my page made me feel that there were a few people thinking of me, which does help when you are faced with super stressful stuff (helps more than you might think). Also thanks to @*harrison* who always gives me little words of encouragement and @*SofaKing* .
> 
> One last push on Weds . Expect more madness before then though, obviously.


Awesome, wish you the best with that course.


----------



## SplendidBob

ANX1 said:


> Awesome, wish you the best with that course.


Thx mate


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Pete Beale said:


> I'm waiting for my parents to die, so I can commit suicide. I've barely lived and have no hope of living. I'm in deep, deep **** and life is just suffering. My reality is too much now. The regrets I have of wasting and losing so much of my life, and the complete inability to see a future at all, is too much. I do not know what to do. I'm beyond help. I can't help my self and no one else will help me. I feel no joy at all anymore and there is no way out. I'm in my own personal hell and it will not get any better, only worse, as time goes on. I know that one day I will commit suicide. It's inevitable and was always meant to be this way.


Please no. 

It sounds like your brain is telling you to make a change in your life, but don't know what to do.

Need to refocus yourself.

Look at your life purpose -






I would suggest to write a to do list of things you häven't done in life and get out there and do them. You can find your life purpose that way.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Thx mate


You're welcome mate.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

coeur_brise said:


> I must know what accent this exquisite icon possesses. Is it received pronunciation? Is that why he says "filum" instead of "filmmmmmm"?? Or could be unique to him. Rather intrigued.


Actually it is Scottish, and he's from the Outer Hebrides (I think, got the impression he lives in London now though. Maybe not though nobody lives in London, except you know when they do.) So it's not exactly RP. I've never really heard that accent before tbh I guess it sounds like upper class Scottish, may be unique.

The average RP person sounds like Emma Watson (upper middle class, English or sounds English.)

I just say film as like one quick word. I've never heard any one else say it like fil-um.


----------



## CNikki

I don't understand why people continue to give attention to those who clearly stick around for a reaction of some sorts (trolling.)


----------



## SofaKing

CNikki said:


> I don't understand why people continue to give attention to those who clearly stick around for a reaction of some sorts (trolling.)


Omg, yes.


----------



## harrison

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> So I am officially a student once more. Of psychology. May the lord help all of you now for my rants about mental health might actually be semi informed now.
> 
> But yeh, honestly the stress of this last few days has been almost unbearable (it's what I was talking about in my last post here). This is a fairly major movement back out into the world, out from under the bed covers of avoidance, and it was sprung on me on Thursday I was accepted. I think someone dropped out and my covering letter was good because I got a simultaneous email with "sorry Robert, the waiting list for this years is quite long" and "you have been given an offer (quoting the other one saying "we made him an offer earlier"). Signup today, starts next week. I was expecting to have to wait an entire year so its been chaotic and my brain has been ****ing with me pretty hard, but I got no choice but to jump out of the trenches and find there is no gunfire there (because there never is, its all in my head, and it always ****ing has been).
> 
> Induction today. Shame I didn't speak to anyone in the queue, but would have been too awkward to end the conversations while still queued lol. I did make a few comments to the people on each section doing each part of the registration, and had a bit of a chat with one lady there, who seemed happy to be speaking to me. All in all, good experience, great exposure task (being around so many people and lots of little interactions and smiles and so forth).
> 
> So:
> 
> 1. This is going to be very good for my SA, I think. It's almost a shame its only 1 day a week in there and I won't be reliving the old university life (drinking, fingering and so on). But I am sure I can come up with a whole bunch of exposure tasks now.
> 2. Fingers crossed my neck can handle it
> 3. My social and small talk capabilities seem to be better than others. I was looking around at everyone else and nobody was really being friendly or making little bits of chat except me. Kinda funny (though they were all youngsters for the most part).
> 4. I get instant respect from people because of my age and appearance, which is hilarious. I knew this anyway from the gym, but its still funny to see.
> 5. I think I can now explain everything **** in my life. I have a credible backstory to use in general conversation, this should make life a lot easier.
> 
> So major challenge today done. Next one is Weds and a full day of intro lectures. I will head onto campus Monday though, scope out the lecture theatres, figure out parking spots and times, maybe familiarise myself with everywhere else, take something out of the library.
> 
> This process so far has been a matter of discarding as much peripheral stress as possible, lots of preparation and just focusing on one small thing at a time.
> 
> Thanks @A Toxic Butterfly for your support btw. And @WillYouStopDave your little comment on my page made me feel that there were a few people thinking of me, which does help when you are faced with super stressful stuff (helps more than you might think). Also thanks to @harrison who always gives me little words of encouragement and @SofaKing.
> 
> One last push on Weds . Expect more madness before then though, obviously.


Good on you Bob - glad to hear you made it to the induction day. It should be fun - I'm sure you'll meet some interesting people there and will look forward to hearing about your adventures there. Have fun mate.


----------



## LostinReverie

ANX1 said:


> LostinReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> How are you?
Click to expand...

No prob Bob. I'm doing fair.


----------



## MCHB

coeur_brise said:


> I feel sad now but I have to carry on.


Keep on! :hs


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

LostinReverie said:


> No prob Bob.






LostinReverie said:


> I'm doing fair.


Ok. I was wondering where you were and if were ok. 

I noticed you and @*BeardedMessiahBob* have some things in common (library sort of thing). I was thinking, if Bob talked to you, what sort of conversations would you have. :sus :stu

Anyway, just noticed you two have things in common. :grin2:


----------



## LostinReverie

> LostinReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I was wondering where you were and if were ok.
> 
> I noticed you and @BeardedMessiahBob have some things in common (library sort of thing). I was thinking, if Bob talked to you, what sort of conversations would you have.
> 
> Anyway, just noticed you two have things in common. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

I was just out living my pathetic life lol.... and I'm sorry, but library things? Not really a book person &#128521;


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

LostinReverie said:


> I was just out living my pathetic life lol.... and I'm sorry, but library things? Not really a book person &#128521;


I always thought your life was interesting (people you met and talked about on here, etc). 

Then maybe I got it wrong? :O Story of my life. 

Just thought you two might get along with a conversation? :stu


----------



## LostinReverie

ANX1 said:


> LostinReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just out living my pathetic life lol.... and I'm sorry, but library things? Not really a book person &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought your life was interesting (people you met and talked about on here, etc).
> 
> Then maybe I got it wrong? /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png Story of my life.
> 
> Just thought you two might get along with a conversation?
Click to expand...

Hmmm... I've always been a hermit and don't know anybody.... but no worries &#128578;


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

ANX1 said:


> Please no.
> 
> It sounds like your brain is telling you to make a change in your life, but don't know what to do.
> 
> Need to refocus yourself.
> 
> Look at your life purpose -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest to write a to do list of things you häven't done in life and get out there and do them. You can find your life purpose that way.


The depression is too much now mate. I'm exhausted and consumed by it more than I've ever been before. There's too much loss for me to cope with. Too much loss and failure. I wish there was some relief but there's none apart from sleep. No matter what I do I feel frustrated, unhappy, lonely and trapped.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if I don't really mean anything to anyone. Other people get priority attention or thought of/missed. I want to disappear.


----------



## girlyone1

This is not a good place to come when youre feeling positive.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lifes a nightmare that could get a whole lot worse. Bloody hell.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

girlyone1 said:


> This is not a good place to come when youre feeling positive.


Why would you come here when feeling positive? When I felt positive, it was a relief to get away from this **** hole and the internet in general.


----------



## SplendidBob

I think a new round of blocks is in order. Not necessarily people I don't like, just people I think its better I don't see posts from now. So no offence if I don't reply to anyone.


----------



## EBecca

that damn internet connection :bah


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> I think a new round of blocks is in order. Not necessarily people I don't like, just people I think its better I don't see posts from now. So no offence if I don't reply to anyone.


Sorry Bob.


----------



## SplendidBob

ANX1 said:


> Sorry Bob.


Lol, isn't you


----------



## Chevy396

Yer Blues said:


> Uh yeah. I killed about $150 worth of seeds last spring.
> 
> Do you have to talk to them daily?


Im not sure how you killed them, I've always had an easy time with weed, just grow them like tomatoes.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> I think a new round of blocks is in order. Not necessarily people I don't like, just people I think its better I don't see posts from now. So no offence if I don't reply to anyone.


I'm certain I'm one of those people. All I do is moan on here now like a broken record. I should leave this site as it's just a place for me to moan now and it does nothing for me. I just add to the negativity.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

LostinReverie said:


> Hmmm... I've always been a hermit and don't know anybody.... but no worries &#128578;


Are you sure? :sus

Ok. 



Pete Beale said:


> The depression is too much now mate. I'm exhausted and consumed by it more than I've ever been before. There's too much loss for me to cope with. Too much loss and failure. I wish there was some relief but there's none apart from sleep. No matter what I do I feel frustrated, unhappy, lonely and trapped.


Hopefully this should help to make you smile? -






Well, hoping that the vidéo clip should take your mind off those thoughts for a few minutes.



Crisigv said:


> I wonder if I don't really mean anything to anyone. Other people get priority attention or thought of/missed. I want to disappear.


Aww. :hug

I was thinking that you might find this funny / cute -








girlyone1 said:


> This is not a good place to come when youre feeling positive.


Maybe this might make you feel better, yes? -








EBecca said:


> that damn internet connection :bah


You know a person was connected to internet back in the days because a person would hear this sound -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Lol, isn't you


But, but, I have been trying to join two people in conversation. :O


----------



## mt moyt

i need a goal, something i can work towards. preferably something i can work on by myself, without needing a lot of stuff. like writing, where everything is in my head. maybe i should start using capital letters again


----------



## harrison

Yesterday was the day I got married - 29 years ago. Such a long time. We didn't know each other at all really when we got married - as I asked her to marry me a few months after we met. I've always been so impulsive. But for all of our differences at first it seems to have worked out okay. 

She said yesterday something about now we're sort of joined at the hip. And she's right. We don't live together anymore but we're both our number one support team for the other. In many ways we're very alike. She's a wonderful person and I'm so lucky I met her all those years ago.


----------



## CNikki

One of the worst things to do is to have all other days of the week preoccupied with pointless **** you 'have to do' and then have a day where it's reflected and you realize how pointless your life is.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yesterday was the day I got married - 29 years ago. Such a long time. We didn't know each other at all really when we got married - as I asked her to marry me a few months after we met. I've always been so impulsive. But for all of our differences at first it seems to have worked out okay.
> 
> She said yesterday something about now we're sort of joined at the hip. And she's right. We don't live together anymore but we're both our number one support team for the other. In many ways we're very alike. She's a wonderful person and I'm so lucky I met her all those years ago.


You are lucky to have that life experience.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> You are lucky to have that life experience.


Thanks mate - yes I am. I'm lucky to have her and my son in my life. Our marriage was pretty rocky at first actually - and has had a lot of ups and downs, but we're still always there for each other. And that won't change I don't think now. It's very reassuring to know you have someone to back you up like that.

Hope things are good with you mate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Thanks mate - yes I am. I'm lucky to have her and my son in my life. Our marriage was pretty rocky at first actually - and has had a lot of ups and downs, but we're still always there for each other. And that won't change I don't think now. It's very reassuring to know you have someone to back you up like that.
> 
> Hope things are good with you mate.


You're welcome mate. 

No relationship is perfect. A lot of work. But the good times are what makes it worth it.

You are lucky to have that backup. 

Getting some things done. Some things are complicated to deal with. But hopefully should get them done (thinking positive).


----------



## komorikun

Oops. Guess I forgot to floss last night. Almost never forget. Lately I've been ripping off 2 strings of floss and dropping it next to the sink and then going back to floss later. But the strings were still there when I woke up today. At least I brushed.

Wasn't very healthy eating yesterday. I had 2 cups of coffee, lots of water, a whole bunch of beijinhos, 1 slice of peanut butter/honey toast, and lots of Irish cream liqueur. Was going to have a tuna fish sandwich (mayo, tomato, lettuce) but got too lazy.


----------



## 3stacks

This woman makes me feel so sick but then I could barely breathe cause I was laughing so hard


----------



## tea111red

Should have bought eggs instead of these yogurts, I think. Less carbs and would've gotten more grams of protein for less money.

Edit: Or tofu, lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I don't want to do another christmas and new year. Last one was ****ing terrible and I'm truly dreading it this year.


----------



## funnynihilist

Was going to go walk at the park but decided to stay in and feel sorry for myself instead.
Kinda tired of driving to that Park.
How many years have I been driving to that Park and walking over the same ground?!?!!?


----------



## harrison

A guy that I was friends with in high school contacted me on Facebook last night. That's an incredibly long time ago - I left when I was 16, so the last time I saw him would be more than 40 years ago.

I have vague memories of him fighting another friend of mine from the year above us. He knew a bit of martial arts - as did another mutual friend of ours. There was one other guy in that group that never bothered with martial arts or even fighting really at all - he was a big Italian guy who if he got into a fight would just picked them up and throw them against the locker wall. He was actually a very nice guy though.

My sister mentioned something about different people contacting her on Facebook from school - but it seems so strange. It feels like a couple of lifetimes ago.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> This woman makes me feel so sick but then I could barely breathe cause I was laughing so hard


>


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Being sober is the worst.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Should have bought eggs instead of these yogurts, I think. Less carbs and would've gotten more grams of protein for less money.
> 
> Edit: Or tofu, lol.


Not another Tofu incident. 



harrison said:


> A guy that I was friends with in high school contacted me on Facebook last night. That's an incredibly long time ago - I left when I was 16, so the last time I saw him would be more than 40 years ago.
> 
> I have vague memories of him fighting another friend of mine from the year above us. He knew a bit of martial arts - as did another mutual friend of ours. There was one other guy in that group that never bothered with martial arts or even fighting really at all - he was a big Italian guy who if he got into a fight would just picked them up and throw them against the locker wall. He was actually a very nice guy though.
> 
> My sister mentioned something about different people contacting her on Facebook from school - but it seems so strange. It feels like a couple of lifetimes ago.


You are kind of a not forgettable person mate. 

I have had similar, bumping into people I knew years ago. One was in a car park years ago and kind of awkward at first.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This artist is said to have created two songs and disappeared -






I wonder where they went in life?


----------



## Ekardy

@A Toxic Butterfly, our dogs communicating with each other. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Want to help my mom fix the stove but it'll cost hundreds.


----------



## Rains

Saw a girl from high school in the supermarket yesterday and the day before, so now I think she lives around here. That was the high school where my SA started. Back then she wasn't nasty to my face, just extremely patronising. She probably recognized me but I'm not sure. We definitely saw each other and ignored each other. On the upside I came to the realisation that I'm not really mad or disgusted by anyone I knew from that school anymore like I used to be. I just feel like idc and cbf'd with it. Guess I'll see her around.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I hope Ciara was happy with that breakdown to her new song -






Now to see Ciara's version of that dance when finished her music video. :yes


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> You are kind of a not forgettable person mate.
> 
> I have had similar, bumping into people I knew years ago. One was in a car park years ago and kind of awkward at first.


Haha - thanks mate, that's a nice way of putting it. 

He just sent me a thing saying that a girl from our class is organizing a reunion next year. It'll be back up in Sydney - will have to see. Not really my cup of tea, but I might.


----------



## Crisigv

I need to stop insulting myself and being negative.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Rains said:


> Saw a girl from high school in the supermarket yesterday and the day before, so now I think she lives around here. That was the high school where my SA started. Back then she wasn't nasty to my face, just extremely patronising. She probably recognized me but I'm not sure. We definitely saw each other and ignored each other. On the upside I came to the realisation that I'm not really mad or disgusted by anyone I knew from that school anymore like I used to be. I just feel like idc and cbf'd with it. Guess I'll see her around.


I hope you have a better encounter next time you see them. 



harrison said:


> Haha - thanks mate, that's a nice way of putting it.
> 
> He just sent me a thing saying that a girl from our class is organizing a reunion next year. It'll be back up in Sydney - will have to see. Not really my cup of tea, but I might.


Well, it's true. 

Ah that would explain a lot, reunion. Would be an interesting life experience.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I need to stop insulting myself and being negative.


You'll find not only a big difference in how you see yourself, but how others see and value you as well.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> You'll find not only a big difference in how you see yourself, but how others see and value you as well.


Yes, you're probably right. Now what to put in place of 'worthless garbage'.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Yes, you're probably right. Now what to put in place of 'worthless garbage'.


How about "Beautiful inside and out"?


----------



## 3stacks

Crisigv said:


> SofaKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find not only a big difference in how you see yourself, but how others see and value you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're probably right. Now what to put in place of 'worthless garbage'.
Click to expand...

 Permanently worthy &#128578;


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> Want to help my mom fix the stove but it'll cost hundreds.


Sometimes easier to replace with anything like that (if more than half the cost of a new one). More reliable that way.



Crisigv said:


> I need to stop insulting myself and being negative.


Maybe this might help, lots of love being shown there -






Long time since had a cat with kittens. If take one of them away from mum, she comes after it. Then bites it on the neck gently, takes it back and changes location with the litter. So best thing to do is leave her alone with them.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Cheaper to fix :stu


----------



## firestar

ANX1 said:


> Maybe this might help, lots of love being shown there -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time since had a cat with kittens. If take one of them away from mum, she comes after it. Then bites it on the neck gently, takes it back and changes location with the litter. So best thing to do is leave her alone with them.


They're so cute!


----------



## andy1984

i don't have to do or be anything. **** everyone and **** my longing. i'm fine


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Maybe this might help, lots of love being shown there -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time since had a cat with kittens. If take one of them away from mum, she comes after it. Then bites it on the neck gently, takes it back and changes location with the litter. So best thing to do is leave her alone with them.


Babies! :heart The whole time watching this my cat was giving me cut eye, lol.


----------



## riverbird

The Pluto app plays Superhuman Samurai Syber-Squad. So basically this is an amazing day and I'm reliving part of my childhood.

This show is so terrible though but I can't stop watching it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

CNikki said:


> One of the worst things to do is to have all other days of the week preoccupied with pointless **** you 'have to do' and then have a day where it's reflected and you realize how pointless your life is.


Change the routine. Do something you normally wouldn't do or go to.



komorikun said:


> Oops. Guess I forgot to floss last night. Almost never forget. Lately I've been ripping off 2 strings of floss and dropping it next to the sink and then going back to floss later. But the strings were still there when I woke up today. At least I brushed.
> 
> Wasn't very healthy eating yesterday. I had 2 cups of coffee, lots of water, a whole bunch of beijinhos, 1 slice of peanut butter/honey toast, and lots of Irish cream liqueur. Was going to have a tuna fish sandwich (mayo, tomato, lettuce) but got too lazy.


Interesting. You are the second person I have seen or heard about that leaves the strings next to the sink.

Sounds like you spoil yourself and that is good to hear. 



3stacks said:


> This woman makes me feel so sick but then I could barely breathe cause I was laughing so hard


Crush, huh?



Pete Beale said:


> I don't want to do another christmas and new year. Last one was ****ing terrible and I'm truly dreading it this year.


Change it mate (be different). No excuses this time. Do it. 



funnynihilist said:


> Was going to go walk at the park but decided to stay in and feel sorry for myself instead.
> Kinda tired of driving to that Park.
> How many years have I been driving to that Park and walking over the same ground?!?!!?


Somewhere new mate. A change is as good as a rest.



the cheat said:


> Being sober is the worst.


Try to find other ways to wind down, maybe meditation with venting motions at time of trauma and cuddling yourself mentally?



Ekardy said:


> @*A Toxic Butterfly* , our dogs communicating with each other. :lol


Oh, no. That is trouble. 



Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Cheaper to fix :stu


 Ask a tech that repairs them. Usually they say because of other parts that can fail (cost a lot), cheaper to buy new. But if cheap enough and nothing else wrong, fix.

They have a lifespan of so amount of years and you replace them. Just how it is with appliances, stoves, etc.



firestar said:


> They're so cute!


They are.



andy1984 said:


> i don't have to do or be anything. **** everyone and **** my longing. i'm fine


Matey, I hope life improves for you (less stress from flat mates, get what you want in life, etc).



Crisigv said:


> Babies! :heart The whole time watching this my cat was giving me cut eye, lol.


Probably takes them back to being a kitten again (at least that is what I have noticed with some cats, as they never grow out of it). In that scenario, give them a hug.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> How about "Beautiful inside and out"?





3stacks said:


> Permanently worthy &#128578;


I'll come up with something. I should get rid of what's there for now though. 
@ANX1 My cats get tons of hugs.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

riverbird said:


> The Pluto app plays Superhuman Samurai Syber-Squad. So basically this is an amazing day and I'm reliving part of my childhood.
> 
> This show is so terrible though but I can't stop watching it.


Sounds awesome. 



Crisigv said:


> @*ANX1* My cats get tons of hugs.


Awww. :mushy

Maybe cover his or her face when kittens gets hugs? Just joking.


----------



## 0589471

Watching Friends and Rachel's eye sensitivity is definitely me. eyeball stuff freaks me out  my sister had to put eyedrops in because I flinch everytime and I can't handle the air in your eyes test haha it was nice seeing that it isn't just me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm glad to be making more money again. I deserve it.  Just wish I could work 8 hour days instead of working a 9 hour day and having my schedule all over the place but I can do it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Watching Friends and Rachel's eye sensitivity is definitely me. eyeball stuff freaks me out  my sister had to put eyedrops in because I flinch everytime and I can't handle the air in your eyes test haha it was nice seeing that it isn't just me.


Dry eye or something like that?



PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm glad to be making more money again. I deserve it.  Just wish I could work 8 hour days instead of working a 9 hour day and having my schedule all over the place but I can do it.


Awesome, you go girl.


----------



## komorikun

Ding-dongs still keep putting plastic trash bags in the recycling bin. Not supposed to do that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Ding-dongs still keep putting plastic trash bags in the recycling bin. Not supposed to do that.


Noted for future reference. I like it how you tell it how it is meant to be.


----------



## Suchness

It's weird how life plays out.


----------



## Equine24

.


----------



## girlyone1

I feel terribly bad I got my crush banned from this site. All because I was mad at him. That was bad decision making on my part.


----------



## SofaKing

Why make the moderators life harder by engaging trolls?

They have batch deletion options that would get rid of the posts, but I doubt it works well if there are responses.


----------



## funnynihilist

What if the answer is that there is no answer, and what if we were able to accept that?


----------



## CNikki

Damned if I do, damned if I don't.


----------



## 3stacks

CNikki said:


> Damned if I do, damned if I don't.


 I feel that


----------



## Paper Samurai

Forgot that the day for rubbish collection changed and now have an almost full bin to put up with for another week or so. 

It's times like this however where you have to get creative, I've been eating out more and taking some rubbish to the local park (into the public bins of course) I'm pretty sure an old guy looked at me funny while doing this covert rubbish drop, but it's a price worth paying :grin2:


----------



## 3stacks

Finally got to see my sister. I really missed that weirdo


----------



## Zatch

Was talking about getting food for someone during their days off so they can be a little more comfortable with some of their favorite junk. About 5 minutes later, walking in the dead of night, I find a $20 bill.

Time to plan a surprise.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> Finally got to see my sister. I really missed that weirdo


Awww!


----------



## mt moyt

Google maps became a globe


----------



## girlyone1

mt moyt said:


> Google maps became a globe


Ok I'm always using google maps and the other day I was trying to zoom in and it kept moving weird and I was like wtf. So is this what you're talking about? They need to change it back.


----------



## Ekardy

3stacks said:


> Finally got to see my sister. I really missed that weirdo


 That's good!


----------



## Kevin001

He got banned?????? What!

Nvm lol


----------



## Atargatis Oorial

I'm thinking that it feels weird to have seething energies in both hands.

Eye's wide open. :shock LOL!


----------



## 3stacks

Ekardy said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got to see my sister. I really missed that weirdo
> 
> 
> 
> That's good!
Click to expand...

 yeah it was!


----------



## napalm

Maybe I’m just better off single.


----------



## Suchness

Had around six hours of sleep, I can really feel the difference. Let’s do this every night, hell let’s go for seven.


----------



## Ekardy

Suchness said:


> Let's do this every night, hell let's go for seven.


That's what she said.

(I was morally obligated to make this joke.)


----------



## Suchness

Ekardy said:


> That's what she said.
> 
> (I was morally obligated to make this joke.)


One is good, two is even better but seven times, that's something special, that's a connection your body makes.


----------



## Ekardy

Suchness said:


> One is good, two is even better but seven times, that's something special, that's a connection your body makes.


It's a cosmic event.....like the big bang. :serious:


----------



## SplendidBob

V bored of this site and nearing the 10k..


----------



## 0589471

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> V bored of this site and nearing the 10k..


which means we should have a party in celebration ♡ :boogie


----------



## tehuti88

Olfactory hallucinations again. The annoying one, unfortunately. :/


----------



## 0589471

My cousin's baby is getting so big, I was with her as a new baby and now she's walking and forming words and all over the place. I wish I could go with my mom to visit but just not affordable at the moment. Kind of bummed about that. =/


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My cousin's baby is getting so big, I was with her as a new baby and now she's walking and forming words and all over the place. I wish I could go with my mom to visit but just not affordable at the moment. Kind of bummed about that. =/


Can't wait to see him fly.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> Can't wait to see him fly.


it is a she and typically members of my family don't reach flight capable wing growth until at least 2-3 years old. Give her a year or two sheesh.


----------



## megatheriidae

I would trade these mint chocolate Milano cookies for a friend. I think...


----------



## Great Expectations

kvothe7 said:


> I would trade these mint chocolate Milano cookies for a friend. I think...


You can use them to lure a friend and then eat the cookies in front of them. Yeah, it would't be a long
lasting friendship.


----------



## megatheriidae

Great Expectations said:


> You can use them to lure a friend and then eat the cookies in front of them. Yeah, it would't be a long
> lasting friendship.


Hah probably a higher success rate than my usual tactics though


----------



## kesker

My knees hurt but I can't stop obsessing about shuffle dancing...I want to break freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana


----------



## funnynihilist

*pours bourbon*


----------



## Zatch

Cheese. Lots of melty cheese. With extra cheese.


----------



## Ekardy

Zatch said:


> Cheese. Lots of melty cheese. With extra cheese.


You just described my biggest food fantasy and my worst nightmare.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fleas have been biting me again. No surprise there.


----------



## Ekardy

Katrina Bey said:


> Really like my Therapist. Had a great session today with her. My 2nd with her after this whirlwind of a month. And 1st with a counselor/therapist in probably a year because most are simply blown away by the stories. A very lost feeling. I'm trying to take a different approach with her in not just re-hashing the past, but doing so in an alternate way, a less traumatic way. So I don't leave feeling lost and that fleeting feeling it was simply story time for them.
> 
> She made a good point today, and I definitely agree. To which I know, but it's easy to dismiss. "To exercise may be just as, or more important than taking medication."
> 
> Now that my appetite is gradually coming back, I'm excited to try and keep a work out schedule, which I need to get on paper. And to stick with it. Might have to log it on here in the health section to just keep my self accountable. * Feeling good about the future.*


That's great! I hope you continue on this positive path.


----------



## funnynihilist

Another shot. Guess we are doing this tonight. Cheers!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, rabbits sleep with their eyes open. Haha. Funny fact of the day.


----------



## 0589471

nope.


----------



## Ekardy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> So, rabbits sleep with their eyes open. Haha. Funny fact of the day.












I did not know that. :O That's a bit creepy lol (for me)


----------



## Great Expectations

Copyright case law is insane!


----------



## girlyone1

Katrina Bey said:


> Really like my Therapist. Had a great session today with her. My 2nd with her after this whirlwind of a month. And 1st with a counselor/therapist in probably a year because most are simply blown away by the stories. A very lost feeling. I'm trying to take a different approach with her in not just re-hashing the past, but doing so in an alternate way, a less traumatic way. So I don't leave feeling lost and that fleeting feeling it was simply story time for them.
> 
> She made a good point today, and I definitely agree. To which I know, but it's easy to dismiss. "To exercise may be just as, or more important than taking medication."
> 
> Now that my appetite is gradually coming back, I'm excited to try and keep a work out schedule, which I need to get on paper. And to stick with it. Might have to log it on here in the health section to just keep my self accountable. Feeling good about the future.


This is really good, its always nice to find a good therapist.


----------



## Ekardy

My kidneys flaring up. With Lupus you can’t afford to stress out. Since having been diagnosed with Lupus, I realized the damage stress can cause to your body.

I just really don’t want to go back to the hospital.
Why did I let myself stress out?
The medication was working fine, I just had to follow the orders; work out, eat healthy but no stress.


----------



## Great Expectations

Ekardy said:


> My kidneys flaring up. With Lupus you can't afford to stress out. Since having been diagnosed with Lupus, I realized the damage stress can cause to your body.
> 
> I just really don't want to go back to the hospital.
> Why did I let myself stress out?
> The medication was working fine, I just had to follow the orders; work out, eat healthy but no stress.


Have you tried meditation and limiting your time online? Personally, I'm sure I would benefit
from both.


----------



## Ekardy

Great Expectations said:


> Have you tried meditation and limiting your time online? Personally, I'm sure I would benefit
> from both.


I do meditate. And I don't really have a choice with the online stuff. My work consist of being attached to my laptop.

We would all benefit from meditation I think.


----------



## harrison

I can't understand why people would want to go to reunions - what the hell is that? I don't even remember these people.

They even have a Facebook page. It's sort of sad. I joined it for one day, had a quick look and they started talking about who had died already.

I don't have a very exciting life at the moment but it's not that sad I have to do that crap.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> I can't understand why people would want to go to reunions - what the hell is that? I don't even remember these people.
> 
> They even have a Facebook page. It's sort of sad. I joined it for one day, had a quick look and they started talking about who had died already.
> 
> I don't have a very exciting life at the moment but it's not that sad I have to do that crap.


I think a lot of people that go, go just to show off to others how well off they see themselves as, while hoping to see others they are not as good situations and seeing that they think will give themselves some positive self-reinforcement perhaps. Hence there are probably lots of lies and fabricated interactions.

Along with hoping to run into the old crush or school ex and hoping to have a one night rekindle with them. Or form some sort of closure. Or to show off to them how well off they are.

And of course, some they are really just there to see how past friends are doing and to mingle.

But most cases, I don't really think people from the past really care about each other that much. It's human nature. I personally do not care about reunions. If we didn't keep touch for whatever reason, it's due to one of us not giving a crap about the other usually in the first place.


----------



## Suchness

Sometimes I miss feeling strong and confident like I used to more than anything.


----------



## Edwirdd

Is it bad to drink expired pepsi that expired 8 months ago?


----------



## 3stacks

Edwirdd said:


> Is it bad to drink expired pepsi that expired 8 months ago?


 only one way to find out


----------



## 0589471

Edwirdd said:


> Is it bad to drink expired pepsi that expired 8 months ago?





3stacks said:


> only one way to find out


Yup. Mail it to Stacks and he will test it for you. He tests my expired items all the time.

How did the expired chapstick work out stacks?


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yup. Mail it to Stacks and he will test it for you. He tests my expired items all the time.
> 
> How did the expired chapstick work out stacks?


Haha I'm really sorry that I never send them back.

Oh Chapstick? I wondered why it tasted funny when I ate it.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> I think a lot of people that go, go just to show off to others how well off they see themselves as, while hoping to see others they are not as good situations and seeing that they think will give themselves some positive self-reinforcement perhaps. Hence there are probably lots of lies and fabricated interactions.
> 
> Along with hoping to run into the old crush or school ex and hoping to have a one night rekindle with them. Or form some sort of closure. Or to show off to them how well off they are.
> 
> And of course, some they are really just there to see how past friends are doing and to mingle.
> 
> But most cases, I don't really think people from the past really care about each other that much. It's human nature. I personally do not care about reunions. If we didn't keep touch for whatever reason, it's due to one of us not giving a crap about the other usually in the first place.


Yeah - it's weird because I can only remember a few of them. The guys that I sort of hung around with occasionally. I do remember one kid that was like my best friend at school - his hair has gone completely white. He became a dentist - which was sort of embarassing for him because his father was a well-known surgeon and he was supposed to be a doctor too. I used to go their house and it was full of antiques - I remember not knowing where I was supposed to sit. 

I have no interest in seeing them now though - it's all far too long ago. It literally feels like a few lifetimes ago, so much has happened in my life. I'm mainly just interested in my wife and my son now. I couldn't care less about all that stuff back then.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> So, rabbits sleep with their eyes open. Haha. Funny fact of the day.


Around my cats, I would too if I were a rabbit.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chevy396 said:


> Around my cats, I would too if I were a rabbit.


Instead of the saying sleep with one eye open, it's sleep with two eyes open for rabbits. :lol

I had to cook some salmon with three different seasonings on it for a customer who used to work at the store when I was a bagger. She wanted me to cook some snap peas around it and I had to cook it for at least 20 minutes. I told her I'd have to keep checking it cause the timer wasn't working but it was cooking it. I had to use my phone for the time to see when I needed to take it out. That food smelled good, too. :/ But it was fun cooking it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

****ing hell, Kid Yamamoto has died of cancer at the age of 41.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Almost this time last year, I was living with her in her student digs, with 4 other young women. One of them looked like Ariana Grande and I was old enough to be all there father. They'd be walking around in their underwear and took no notice of me it seems. None of them knew how old I actually was though. It's weird looking back. I didn't feel any older than them. I didn't feel like a creepy ****er. I don't ever feel an age difference though really, no matter who I talk to, weather it's someone young, my age, or a pensioner. At the same time I feel like a kid trapped in a blokes body though. Hmm


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

You can buy a house in Bulgaria for £2.5k.


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> You can buy a house in Bulgaria for £2.5k.


Can get one in Liverpool for £1


----------



## llodell88

im tired.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ekardy said:


> I did not know that. :O That's a bit creepy lol (for me)


Lol It is creepy in a way.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Plot of land with planning permission for £4. ****ing bargain. lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Can get one in Liverpool for £1


lol

The cheap Bulgarian properties remind me of something from a 1970's horror movie. A bit like my old mates house I mentioned in the other thread lol.


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> lol
> 
> The cheap Bulgarian properties remind me of something from a 1970's horror movie. A bit like my old mates house I mentioned in the other thread lol.


Haha I haven't seen them will have a look in a minute but I reckon you're more likely to find something scarier in a Liverpool one lol


----------



## Ekardy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol It is creepy in a way.


How would I know if it's sleeping or watching me? That's unnecessary anxiety for me haha. :b

Who am I kidding though, they're so cute!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Haha I haven't seen them will have a look in a minute but I reckon you're more likely to find something scarier in a Liverpool one lol


Not as scary, but more depressing lol


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I haven't seen them will have a look in a minute but I reckon you're more likely to find something scarier in a Liverpool one lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not as scary, but more depressing lol
Click to expand...

 haha can definitely agree on that. Just looked and the Bulgarian ones and yep too creepy for me lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I feel guilty about getting angry with her, then walking away. The poor wench has had a hard time from the moment she was born with her father. She's got a rare physical condition and her mental health issues on top, but she's always tried to improve herself. I should have remained calm no matter what. I wish I knew then what I know now. It's not her fault. The poor wench. :frown2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> haha can definitely agree on that. Just looked and the Bulgarian ones and yep too creepy for me lol


Still less depressing that some ****ty Victorian red brick ghost street in Liverpool. lol


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha can definitely agree on that. Just looked and the Bulgarian ones and yep too creepy for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> Still less depressing that some ****ty Victorian red brick ghost street in Liverpool. lol
Click to expand...

Not much less depressing than that but then again I live in Erdington haha


----------



## mt moyt

girlyone1 said:


> Ok I'm always using google maps and the other day I was trying to zoom in and it kept moving weird and I was like wtf. So is this what you're talking about? They need to change it back.


I mean that when you zoomed out all the way, google maps used to be flat, like a world map.

now it becomes a globe when you zoom out, like google earth.

Not sure about it moving around tho, maybe a glitch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88

Sorting through my virtual pets, the wolves ("Lunaris") from April of this year have a kabuki theme. Their names are "Ka," "Bu," "Ki," and "Okuni." Out of curiosity I Googled where the name Okuni comes from. Turns out she's the lady who invented kabuki. Interesting story behind it.

Around 1603, Okuni began performing on the dry riverbed of the Shijōgawara (Fourth Street Dry Riverbed) of the Kamo River and at Kitano Shrine. Gathering up the female outcasts and misfits of the region, particularly those involved in prostitution, Okuni gave them direction, teaching them acting, dancing and singing skills in order to form her troupe.

This is like some _Princess Mononoke_-type stuff.

Then some prudish guys came along and outlawed it so only old guys could perform. :roll

Unrelated, since my PMs are off, @*A Toxic Butterfly* , thanks for the address, I've put it in my contacts just in case! :blush


----------



## 0589471

tehuti88 said:


> Sorting through my virtual pets, the wolves ("Lunaris") from April of this year have a kabuki theme. Their names are "Ka," "Bu," "Ki," and "Okuni." Out of curiosity I Googled where the name Okuni comes from. Turns out she's the lady who invented kabuki. Interesting story behind it.
> 
> Around 1603, Okuni began performing on the dry riverbed of the Shijōgawara (Fourth Street Dry Riverbed) of the Kamo River and at Kitano Shrine. Gathering up the female outcasts and misfits of the region, particularly those involved in prostitution, Okuni gave them direction, teaching them acting, dancing and singing skills in order to form her troupe.
> 
> This is like some _Princess Mononoke_-type stuff.
> 
> Then some prudish guys came along and outlawed it so only old guys could perform. :roll
> 
> Unrelated, since my PMs are off, @*A Toxic Butterfly* , thanks for the address, I've put it in my contacts just in case! :blush


ohh i love it! thanks for sharing. Makes sense now why the dancer chick from samurai warriors (video game) is named Okuni  I have the option to read their historical bios but a lot of the females are exaggerated because not much got recorded of them, so that's cool to know! ♡

Oh good, glad you got it tehuti :squeeze


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Sorting through my virtual pets, the wolves ("Lunaris") from April of this year have a kabuki theme. Their names are "Ka," "Bu," "Ki," and "Okuni." Out of curiosity I Googled where the name Okuni comes from. Turns out she's the lady who invented kabuki. Interesting story behind it.
> 
> Around 1603, Okuni began performing on the dry riverbed of the Shijōgawara (Fourth Street Dry Riverbed) of the Kamo River and at Kitano Shrine. Gathering up the female outcasts and misfits of the region, particularly those involved in prostitution, Okuni gave them direction, teaching them acting, dancing and singing skills in order to form her troupe.
> 
> This is like some _Princess Mononoke_-type stuff.
> 
> Then some prudish guys came along and outlawed it so only old guys could perform. :roll
> 
> Unrelated, since my PMs are off, @*A Toxic Butterfly* , thanks for the address, I've put it in my contacts just in case! :blush


Japan has a law created around 70 years ago which includes a part prohibiting people from dancing in public unless on specially licensed premises. Think they relaxed that recently though.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Businesses_Affecting_Public_Morals_Regulation_Act


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> Japan has a law created around 70 years ago which includes a part prohibiting people from dancing in public unless on specially licensed premises. Think they relaxed that recently though.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Businesses_Affecting_Public_Morals_Regulation_Act


Oh I never knew that, it puts this side quest from Yakuza 0 in a different light now (the game takes place in 1988 )


----------



## Vip3r

I need a drink.


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> I need a drink.


Right there with you.
As I get older I'm slowly gravitating towards it. 

And just in time....Oktoberfest! :drunk


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> Right there with you.
> As I get older I'm slowly gravitating towards it.
> 
> And just in time....Oktoberfest! :drunk


Oktoberfest! :high5 My favorite time of the year :grin2:

Cheers! :drunk


----------



## Farhana

Feeling low


----------



## SofaKing

Am I going to get what I really want?


----------



## 3stacks

I messed up badly and I don't know how to make it right again. I regret it but what's new it's just what I do. Oh that rhymes


----------



## 0589471

Everything better go smoothly tomorrow, that drive to the airport is hell. I really don't need the anxiety. Better double check when my mom needs to be there and hope it isn't during traffic hours.


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Everything better go smoothly tomorrow, that drive to the airport is hell. I really don't need the anxiety. Better double check when my mom needs to be there and hope it isn't during traffic hours.


 I hope it goes well for you, I'm sure it will.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> Oh I never knew that, it puts this side quest from Yakuza 0 in a different light now (the game takes place in 1988 )


I think it might be OK if you dance in the street? Probably as long as you don't make too much of a scene. I think it is (or was?) more enforced in commercial buildings.

I love how the people are just standing blankly around not looking at him for like a really long time. :lol


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Everything better go smoothly tomorrow, that drive to the airport is hell. I really don't need the anxiety. Better double check when my mom needs to be there and hope it isn't during traffic hours.


I'm sure everything will go smoothly tomorrow, hope it's not during traffic hours either. :squeeze


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> I hope it goes well for you, I'm sure it will.





Ekardy said:


> I'm sure everything will go smoothly tomorrow, hope it's not during traffic hours either. :squeeze


Thanks guys  found out it will be during a reasonable time in the morning so that helped a bit.


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Everything better go smoothly tomorrow, that drive to the airport is hell. I really don't need the anxiety. Better double check when my mom needs to be there and hope it isn't during traffic hours.


Have a safe trip :squeeze


----------



## 0589471

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Thanks @A Toxic Butterfly for your support btw. And @WillYouStopDave your little comment on my page made me feel that there were a few people thinking of me, which does help when you are faced with super stressful stuff (helps more than you might think). Also thanks to @harrison who always gives me little words of encouragement and @SofaKing.
> 
> One last push on Weds . Expect more madness before then though, obviously.


Ohhh I am so sorry I missed this bobbert. Wishing you best of luck tomorrow :squeeze seriously get some rest  it'll all be okay


----------



## Ai

I'm just annoying people. Think I'm gonna stop talking for a while. :|


----------



## Crisigv

I need to get better at responding to people, whether it's on here or other messages. You'd figure since I was loser, that I wouldn't get many messages, so it should be easy to respond. But I guess I can still screw that up.


----------



## roxslide

I am going to see some apartments tmr that are 100-200 dollars out of my budget... I'm nervous but idc. I will do what I have to, to live alone. Even if it means being a camgirl at this point (I wouldn't really do that that though lol... probably?). I'll get a second job or whatever it takes. I think it'll be fine though because if I transfer to downtown then I'd get paid more and I'd probably make enough anyway. But it'll be a rough few months before I get a job there.

Actually it's kind of funny but I remember being really intrigued by cam girls so I checked some websites out and some girls were basically doing twitch thotting (wearing low cut tops and just chatting with viewers, eating lunch, looking at their phone, nothing explicit) before it's time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ekardy said:


> How would I know if it's sleeping or watching me? That's unnecessary anxiety for me haha. :b
> 
> Who am I kidding though, they're so cute!


I think I read that if they're just sitting there for awhile not moving and twitching, then they're sleeping. Haha.

They really are cute. Especially when they eat.


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> I am going to see some apartments tmr that are 100-200 dollars out of my budget... I'm nervous but idc. I will do what I have to, to live alone. Even if it means being a camgirl at this point (I wouldn't really do that that though lol... probably?). I'll get a second job or whatever it takes. I think it'll be fine though because if I transfer to downtown then I'd get paid more and I'd probably make enough anyway. But it'll be a rough few months before I get a job there.
> 
> Actually it's kind of funny but I remember being really intrigued by cam girls so I checked some websites out and some girls were basically doing twitch thotting (wearing low cut tops and just chatting with viewers, eating lunch, looking at their phone, nothing explicit) before it's time.


How much was that one studio you applied for? Did it have a kitchen?


----------



## Zatch

Saw a really big possum yesterday, just shuffling about on the patio. Probably the closest I've been to one without it scurrying away on sight.

They're kinda cute.


----------



## mobc1990

Thinking if life will treat me better,hopefully so


----------



## Everlily

I should just disappear.


----------



## Winds

It's funny how the things you can remember vividly, can at the same time be totally insignificant to the person you shared the moment with. And heaven is hell and vice versa.


----------



## SplendidBob

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Ohhh I am so sorry I missed this bobbert. Wishing you best of luck tomorrow :squeeze seriously get some rest  it'll all be okay


Thanks 

It went well. I didn't chat to the fellow students, I would have but I was put off outside the opening lecture theatre by a really loud extroverted obnoxious sounding girl, so missed out on the early stuff.

I chatted a couple of times to my academic tutor he seems like a cool guy like him. He made me s****** a few times during his talk which nobody else seemed to get, which is always funny. I liked the other staff as well, a couple of them were quite eccentric, which was fun.

I said hi and smiled to a couple of the femulins outside the later lecture, one of them was a bit bashful hah. Will definitely get some chatting going next week. Was definitely enough to get through it today without wierdly panicking.

Odd to see though a lot of small groups already forming. Mostly the youngesters, me and another older dude basically ignored by everyone, a few other loners in there too.

But all in all yeh, its going to be a lot of ****ing work. They expect 30 hours work per week outside of the lecture day, which makes it a full weeks work.

Its cramming in BPS accredited course in 1 year so its going to be brutal. All coursework, so thats good. Except I need to remember how to write in proper academic format again. Some things to look forwards to:

1. The health and wellness optional module I will take part of the assessment is a video (lmfao)
2. The developmental psychology module I will take part of the assessment is a presentation (ouch)
3. the final project part of the assessment is a mock conference
4. the essay on critical psychology (i.e. being critical of psychology) looks like its going to be amazing for me.

Stats is going to be hard. Lots of work. Lots of resources at the uni as well (re future employment, volunteering), also something about helping people with presentations.

So I have to:

1. Email a woman tomorrow about a field trip to a zoo which might prove problematic for my neck
2. Sort out the blackboard thing, wasnt working
3. Buy books
4. Devise reading / studying schedule
5. Speak to IT as I cant get wireless working on campus
6. Speak to mental health get some free **** therapy while im there
7. Speak to support services re neck
8. Familiarise myself to **** with everything at the univ, all the extras, like the presentation stuff
9. Slightly stalk the lecturers etc remember all their first names etc, get on good terms with them and chat when I see them.
10 Work more on conversation topics, so i am well armed. Polish my backstory.

**** loads of tasks, finally stuff to do, yay .


----------



## SamanthaStrange

This forum is so slow today, it's taking forever to load.


----------



## 0589471

twytarn said:


> This forum is so slow today, it's taking forever to load.


ughhh agreed. Even Tapatalk is slow rendering the forum.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm glad it isn't just me. Sometimes my internet goes to poop and I can't tell if it's my internet or the sites I'm on. Maybe it has something to do with the weather.

It's really kicking my butt though. It gets OK for a minute or so and then gets sluggish again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, my produce manager gave me a free ride home. When I got out of her car, I told my neighbor that she was just dropping me off cause she noticed I was walked when to work. My neighbor was checking the mail and she didn't look up or say anything to me. Okay then. :stu

I think my produce manager was still parked when I told my neighbor that, so it was kind of awkward. I didn't really see the big deal in her taking me home. But that's what kind of vibe I got from her. Haha.


----------



## 0589471

I'm actually excited to be getting rain. It has been too hot and sunny for months. A nice change of pace for us. I even had the windows down for some fresh air. 

Got lost leaving airport, ended up in shady part of town and had to use GPS to get back to familiar highway. I somehow ended up 20 minutes out of the way wtf. I hate that airport and the carousel streets that spin you around and you think you're on the right street and nope. Got home in a rainstorm but it's all good now.


----------



## Ekardy

@A Toxic Butterfly and I have already decided on what my halloween costume would be! :yay
Let's just say I really love to cosplay so I have to start planning it out!


----------



## roxslide

Uh oh. I have the hair thing that I get. I really want to dye my hair green again. But my hair isn't long enough. I wasn't going to dye my hair until it got to about this length:










Right now it's like this length










I should definitely wait it out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’ll be interesting to learn the full scope of my new health benefits from work, at a glance they look amazing


----------



## Ekardy

****. I mean ****. :O


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Will be interesting to see the full scope of my new work health benefits


----------



## komorikun

SAS is almost unusable right now. What the hell happened?


----------



## andy1984

komorikun said:


> SAS is almost unusable right now. What the hell happened?


yeah its been going really slow


----------



## Chevy396

Ekardy said:


> ****. I mean ****. :O





komorikun said:


> SAS is almost unusable right now. What the hell happened?


Cheap servers. Maybe they don't have enough popup ads to pay for the traffic, or maybe just don't care. I wouldn't invest anything in this site either.


andy1984 said:


> yeah its been going really slow


----------



## Myosr

I heard this song a few days ago in a taxi, and I can't get it out of my head ...

I can count the number of Arabic movies I've watched on the fingers of one hand * , so whenever I watch a clip like this, it's like looking at an exotic culture.

Where did that army of belly dancers come from, wtf? : /

The acting is so exaggerated, or maybe the femininity, but she's still cute imo, I've used her as profile pic at one point (even though I haven't watched any of her movies, lol). I have really cringe childhood memories related to this phrase though "oh, you cold boy" of older women in the family telling me that for being shy while pinching my cheek. Ekh. >_<

https://[email protected]/watch?v=SgXfdX802rs



> as a British surgeon


lol, that's racist.

---

* Thanks, mom. -_-


----------



## girlyone1

I wish this forum wasnt so depressing.


----------



## harrison

girlyone1 said:


> I wish this forum wasnt so depressing.


Depressing I can handle - it's always been like that. A few more people would be good though.


----------



## LampSandwich

*I'm thinking about drugs and how much I want them right now. Being this sober has left me isolated and ****ing bored. I'm thinking about drugs and how much I really want some ****ing drugs right now. I seem to be a huge loser either way so who the **** cares. As soon as I figure out to get 20 bucks I'm pretty sure I know what I'm doing with it, ugh. *


----------



## 3stacks

I just want to sleep until this feeling of regret goes away. It feels like there's a huge pit in my heart and stomach cause I messed up and lost the only person I've ever been in love with. On a plus note I get therapy but it's all the way in January


----------



## Suchness

I'm thinking about...I'm thinking about, I'm thinking about a lot of things.


----------



## girlyone1

harrison said:


> Depressing I can handle - it's always been like that. A few more people would be good though.


Yea I think thats what it is. I go to another site which is a community of ppl from sas and whenever I mention this site they respond "Who still goes to sas?". I'm like the only one who still comes here. I tried to argue that this forum is supportive, which I think it can be but it also is very depressing.


----------



## Chevy396

LampSandwich said:


> *I'm thinking about drugs and how much I want them right now. Being this sober has left me isolated and ****ing bored. I'm thinking about drugs and how much I really want some ****ing drugs right now. I seem to be a huge loser either way so who the **** cares. As soon as I figure out to get 20 bucks I'm pretty sure I know what I'm doing with it, ugh. *


What kind of "drugs" are you buying for $20? That sounds like weed which isn't a drug. Real drugs tend to come in $25 intervals.

You could smoke weed every day your entire life and be better off from it. Don't let anti-weed propaganda make you feel bad about it.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope they don't take long.


----------



## Everlily

My nonexistent love life.


----------



## 3stacks

Everlily said:


> My nonexistent love life.


 relatable


----------



## discopotato

I'm a dumb potato. I always let toxic people back into my life out of loneliness or boredom and it makes everything so much worse


----------



## Ekardy

discopotato said:


> I'm a dumb potato. I always let toxic people back into my life out of loneliness or boredom and it makes everything so much worse


You're not a dumb potato. :squeeze 
Just try to break that habit. It's not easy but it'll be okay.


----------



## Wintrow

Benzo withdrawal-induced apathy and insomnia are getting in the way of me accomplishing my goals.


----------



## Vip3r

discopotato said:


> I'm a dumb potato. I always let toxic people back into my life out of loneliness or boredom and it makes everything so much worse


You are a very smart potato.  Keep away from the bad potatoes, I know you can do it. :squeeze


----------



## Everlily

3stacks said:


> relatable


:squeeze


----------



## 3stacks

Everlily said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> relatable
Click to expand...

 :hug


----------



## roxslide

Ok I feel a little better. I've been whining to my mom that I can't find a place and she offered for me to stay with her. So I won't be homeless at least if nothing pans out. Thank god. I just want some place to leave my stuff and cat tbh. I actually really don't want to stay with her I'd rather air bnb or even sleep in my car. -_-

I also feel really bad for my cat that he has to live this sort of life with me so I've decided when I move into my new place I'm going to buy him a nice tall cat tree. He deserves it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

girlyone1 said:


> I wish this forum wasnt so depressing.


 What's depressing about it? It's a place for people to voice their problems. People'r problems aren't going to be pleasant to read about. Try to think about it in an undepressing way. They have somewhere to talk about whatever is bothering them and they might even find someone who relates. Even if it's only in the smallest way. Even the tiniest bit of understanding can help when you're in a really bad place.

If not for this forum I would have really never had any comprehension of how many people are having such trouble in life. I guess don't read it if it depresses you further and you're already depressed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

roxslide said:


> Ok I feel a little better. I've been whining to my mom that I can't find a place and she offered for me to stay with her. So I won't be homeless at least if nothing pans out. Thank god. I just want some place to leave my stuff and cat tbh. I actually really don't want to stay with her I'd rather air bnb or even sleep in my car. -_-
> 
> I also feel really bad for my cat that he has to live this sort of life with me so I've decided when I move into my new place I'm going to buy him a nice tall cat tree. He deserves it.


 Sorry to hear it. I would be crapping my pants if I thought I was going to be homeless. Or at least if I thought it was imminent. You're braver than I am.


----------



## SplendidBob

Doubts.

Been going about all over the place re the degree, did the full day, neck survived, went back today to get books and look around the library, figure out how that all works, neck really not good now. Currently trying to devise a study plan, thats active, and somewhat enjoyable and doesn't trigger my anxiety. Supposed to do 30 hours a week, thats too ambitious atm, so will go with 24.

So I am obv tying it up with my points reward system, but I think rather than reading and writing notes I will do hour chunks like:

15 mins scan read
25 mins deep read and make a 5 minute video interspersed with questions and notes
watch the video periodically through the day

Repeat until weeks learning on that subject done.

Then read the lecture notes, go to the lecture, make conventional notes, make videos with my thoughts.

Quick re-read of the subject matter, and then make a video explaining it all without reference.

Upload video to blog, in case anyone is interested (you never know).

Something like that. I don't think normal note taking will work for me since I cant use a desk and pen properly, so something like this is going to have to do. 

I fear I will panic (its inevitable) the first time I try it, and there will be procrastination, but since its spaced out and I like making videos I hope this will work. My first attempt at devising a learning method anyway, just my thoughts.


----------



## discopotato

Ekardy said:


> You're not a dumb potato. :squeeze
> Just try to break that habit. It's not easy but it'll be okay.





Vip3r said:


> You are a very smart potato.  Keep away from the bad potatoes, I know you can do it. :squeeze


Thanks guys, I'll do my best to distance myself from the bad potatoes :grin2::squeeze


----------



## roxslide

Wtf do I do with this kayak??? Anyone in WA want a children's kayak (capacity up to 130lbs)??? Someone forced it upon me because they were too heavy for it. I wonder if I can donate it. Maybe put it on craigslist? I'm going to ask at work if anyone wants it.

---



WillYouStopDave said:


> Sorry to hear it. I would be crapping my pants if I thought I was going to be homeless. Or at least if I thought it was imminent. You're braver than I am.


Well I'm lucky to have parents that wouldn't let me become homeless (within reason of course... they won't let me just freeload forever). I also have a job... I can honestly find roommates pretty easily and pay for a shared apartment fairly easily but finding a place for myself is really hard with my finances.


----------



## LampSandwich

*w33d*



Chevy396 said:


> What kind of "drugs" are you buying for $20? That sounds like weed which isn't a drug. Real drugs tend to come in $25 intervals.
> 
> You could smoke weed every day your entire life and be better off from it. Don't let anti-weed propaganda make you feel bad about it.


*Lol no not weed. I don't really count that. I know how to get hooked up with drugs really cheaply unfortunately. I mean a certain kind of stimulant, and the price for that is honestly cheaper than what it would be to buy weed, which I find sad. I got some free weed right here already and it's better than nothing but it's not what I'm fiending for. I'm going to try my hardest not to do sooooo..... but I' not exactly a master of self control so idk bleh. I'll just go and smoke some weed as we speak. It's still a drug, but not one that is going to ruin my life or anything. I want the **** that's going to send me deeper into this spiral of self destruction, and just as I have been doing better with it. Ugh. *


----------



## Chevy396

LampSandwich said:


> *Lol no not weed. I don't really count that. I know how to get hooked up with drugs really cheaply unfortunately. I mean a certain kind of stimulant, and the price for that is honestly cheaper than what it would be to buy weed, which I find sad. I got some free weed right here already and it's better than nothing but it's not what I'm fiending for. I'm going to try my hardest not to do sooooo..... but I' not exactly a master of self control so idk bleh. I'll just go and smoke some weed as we speak. It's still a drug, but not one that is going to ruin my life or anything. I want the **** that's going to send me deeper into this spiral of self destruction, and just as I have been doing better with it. Ugh. *


Start watching prison documentaries on YouTube if you need some motivation to stay clean. The end result of that stuff is something like the hell described in the bible. I know because I experienced it and have watch some friends turn into monsters.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol Halloween is coming out the same day as my mother's B-Day, which is ironic considering she doesn't like scary movies.


----------



## Ekardy

Copious amounts of contradictory feelings.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol Halloween is coming out the same day as my mother's B-Day, which is ironic considering she doesn't like scary movies.


My sister's birthday is on Halloween. It is a great source of birthday jokes.


----------



## LampSandwich

*meow*



Chevy396 said:


> Start watching prison documentaries on YouTube if you need some motivation to stay clean. The end result of that stuff is something like the hell described in the bible. I know because I experienced it and have watch some friends turn into monsters.


*Ugh,I know I know. I've seen a lot of evil in this world and watched several of what I would once consider fairly decent human beings disintegrate into a bundle of complete insanity. In a way it kind of makes me feel what I am used to, which was taking amphetamines every day for 10 years for my ADD, and while it does help with that it's not my main reason or any excuse. The fact that I know all this and still do it because I kinda just don't care anymore kinda shows me how powerful this whole addiction thing is. Right now being broke is helping me, but that's miserable too. Maybe I'll get out of this eventually, who knows... Thanks for the support. I'll see hat I decide to do this weekend. Ugh gjfjdsxcdrf*


----------



## Great Expectations

LampSandwich said:


> *Lol no not weed. I don't really count that. I know how to get hooked up with drugs really cheaply unfortunately. I mean a certain kind of stimulant, and the price for that is honestly cheaper than what it would be to buy weed, which I find sad. I got some free weed right here already and it's better than nothing but it's not what I'm fiending for. I'm going to try my hardest not to do sooooo..... but I' not exactly a master of self control so idk bleh. I'll just go and smoke some weed as we speak. It's still a drug, but not one that is going to ruin my life or anything. I want the **** that's going to send me deeper into this spiral of self destruction, and just as I have been doing better with it. Ugh. *


I just resisted the urge to give you some advice full of the same old cliches. I hope you're able to 
resist the urge to self destruct...It's not easy! Wishing you the best.


----------



## Suchness

Yeah, dont do it Lamp, Ive been there and it ****ed me up.


----------



## roxslide

Ugh. Currently Door Dashing for the first time. (I'm not driving lol. Waiting for restaurant to finish food)

So nervous. But I earned some money within the first 30 minutes which is more than I can say for grocery delivery.


----------



## Ekardy

roxslide said:


> Ugh. Currently Door Dashing for the first time. (I'm not driving lol. Waiting for restaurant to finish food)
> 
> So nervous. But I earned some money within the first 30 minutes which is more than I can say for grocery delivery.


Door Dash! I met one of the founders while I was in San Franscisco. I've been using it since day one lol.


----------



## harrison

I think I'd like to see a bit of China one day. Wonder how much the flights are from Bangkok.


----------



## CNikki

Eyes feel heavy. Not sure if it's due to tiredness, sadness over something stupid, or maybe for no reason at all. Oh well.


----------



## euphoria04

Goddamn, I could use a fresh start.


----------



## roxslide

Surprising amount of actual "dashing" involved. Or more like I just kind of naturally dash myself haha. People always make fun of me for running or walking too fast in situations where people wouldn't normally run I guess. Meh. I'd rather be weirdly fast than annoyingly slow.



Ekardy said:


> Door Dash! I met one of the founders while I was in San Franscisco. I've been using it since day one lol.


Tell him to give me a raise


----------



## Great Expectations

euphoria04 said:


> Goddamn, I could use a fresh start.


:hug

Me too.


----------



## Great Expectations

I want to disappear in a foreign country for a few months. I need an adventure.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> I think I'd like to see a bit of China one day. Wonder how much the flights are from Bangkok.


China is beautiful. I was in Shanghai, Beijing, Xian, Tibet, and did a Yangtze river cruise. The cruise got cut short for a medical emergency in my family but the upside was driving through the country side and seeing the rice terraces. Of everything I saw...the country side is what I fell in love with. 
Almost felt like we traveled back in time.


----------



## CNikki

euphoria04 said:


> Goddamn, I could use a fresh start.


Been saying this to myself for some years now. No matter what, so long as I'm stuck in this body and abnormal brain, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> Surprising amount of actual "dashing" involved. Or more like I just kind of naturally dash myself haha. People always make fun of me for running or walking too fast in situations where people wouldn't normally run I guess. Meh. I'd rather be weirdly fast than annoyingly slow.


That's funny, I'm imaging it now.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> China is beautiful. I was in Shanghai, Beijing, Xian, Tibet, and did a Yangtze river cruise. The cruise got cut short for a medical emergency in my family but the upside was driving through the country side and seeing the rice terraces. Of everything I saw...the country side is what I fell in love with.
> Almost felt like we traveled back in time.


My God you've been everywhere young lady! So lucky. 

I just watched a show about how the Government in China is watching all it's citizens all the time - they amass "credits" according to how they live, if they behave etc. It's a bit scary tbh.

But whenever they show a city there - even some obscure place in the middle of China somewhere - it looks like a hi-tech metropolis.

I'd love to see Shanghai. I really like big cities.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was curious to go check out ebaumsworld to see how much it's changed cause I haven't been on it since like 2005 or 2006. It definitely looks different. Looks like a bunch of ads when you scroll. xD


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> My God you've been everywhere young lady! So lucky.
> 
> I just watched a show about how the Government in China is watching all it's citizens all the time - they amass "credits" according to how they live, if they behave etc. It's a bit scary tbh.
> 
> But whenever they show a city there - even some obscure place in the middle of China somewhere - it looks like a hi-tech metropolis.
> 
> I'd love to see Shanghai. I really like big cities.


Our tour guide was at first reluctant to talk negatively about China. After the 3rd day she became comfortable with us and talked about how 'suffocating' it can be at times with the government controlling and watching everyone. She was excited that she was moving to the US with her fiancé that year.
They are very specific in what they showcase to the outside world.

I took the first photo at night above the hotels rooftop. I'm very proud of it.  It's the Potala Palace at night. I wasn't able to upload the full sizes since I had to take them from my instagram at the moment. But I have plenty more stored away if you're ever interested. 
I just love traveling, it's like reading a really big book. (I don't know if that makes sense lol)


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Our tour guide was at first reluctant to talk negatively about China. After the 3rd day she became comfortable with us and talked about how 'suffocating' it can be at times with the government controlling and watching everyone. She was excited that she was moving to the US with her fiancé that year.
> They are very specific in what they showcase to the outside world.
> 
> I took the first photo at night above the hotels rooftop. I'm very proud of it.  It's the Potala Palace at night. I wasn't able to upload the full sizes since I had to take them from my instagram at the moment. But I have plenty more stored away if you're ever interested.
> I just love traveling, it's like reading a really big book. (I don't know if that makes sense lol)


Those photos are great - the first one especially could be a postcard. And that palace is incredible - it's huge!

I love travelling too. But I haven't been as adventurous as I'd like to have been. Also one time I was manic and crazy - the time I went to Paris. Such a beautiful city and I went in the middle of winter and didn't see much of anything. I was a mess.

So many amazing places to see - and it's actually possible nowadays with all the cheap flights etc.


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Those photos are great - the first one especially could be a postcard. And that palace is incredible - it's huge!
> 
> I love travelling too. But I haven't been as adventurous as I'd like to have been. Also one time I was manic and crazy - the time I went to Paris. Such a beautiful city and I went in the middle of winter and didn't see much of anything. I was a mess.
> 
> So many amazing places to see - and it's actually possible nowadays with all the cheap flights etc.


I'm already planning my trips for next year; so far I have Cabo San Lucas in Mexico set. I'm still planning my Australian excursion though.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I'm already planning my trips for next year; so far I have *Cabo San Lucas* in Mexico set. I'm still planning my Australian excursion though.


I just Googled that place - it looks beautiful. And great beaches.

Will be great if you come down here to Australia some time. Will show you a few good places for coffee if you make it to Melbourne.


----------



## Myosr

I find it really hard to use SAS as a place to vent, or try to explore my own issues; which I want to do, but I'm almost sure SAS isn't the right place, even if it's the best one available. Some people are non-threatening, but some people have really strong opinions and ways of viewing the world, and those opinions intersect with a lot of my deep issues, making it almost impossible to be consistently genuine or think about this site in a positive way.

And it isn't something specific to this website, I find it impossible to talk to anyone online, except in extremely rare cases, and when that happens I'm always a bit unsettled by the amount of stuff I have to say, and the amount of strong opinions I actually have that I'm unwilling to share with most people and unwilling to admit even to myself. Because opinions are often worthless if you never get to express them.

My view of people has become increasingly egoistic. Not just as in "what do I have that they might want for exchange of something they have that I want?" but also as in "people ARE egoistic, and reliance on empathy to any extent in communicating with other people is dangerous, and there are simply no meaningful exceptions to this". I'm not particularly thrilled to have this view of practically everyone else, but it seems way more productive and less stressful than anything else I've tried over the years. Looking for people's self-interest to explain what they do, how they act, and what they believe, simply makes a lot more sense to me and gives less contradictions than assuming *any *level of (non-self-serving) empathy, which may or may not be a thing. And the more alienated you are from other people, I think, the more any deep meaning you attach to human interaction becomes unsustainable, and it becomes incredibly shallow and meaningless.

There's like one person on Facebook who I feel really comfortable chatting with, because she also has social anxiety, and whenever we talk about "stuff", we tend to agree on many things. Last time we chatted for 7 hours and I only stopped talking because my back hurt for sitting all that time and I didn't even complain or whine about anything or talk about my life at all in that time, because there was a lot of other more interesting things to talk about. That was many months ago though. I haven't logged in on FB since because I'm not comfortable trusting any one person to be the only person I "actually" talk to.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

CNikki said:


> Been saying this to myself for some years now. No matter what, so long as I'm stuck in this body and abnormal brain, I don't see it happening.


Same. :frown2:


----------



## harrison




----------



## harrison

I don't usually watch football - but it's the finals and you sort of get caught up in the atmosphere. Melbourne really loves it's footy. 

I had no idea we had an American playing for Collingwood. He's a Texan that used to play basketball. He's also almost 7 feet tall - 6 feet 11 inches. No-one thought he'd even be able to play - one guy said he looked like a giraffe (not very nice) and was just too tall. But he was incredible tonight - they annihilated the favourites and everyone went crazy. That was really something to see.

He's also lost most of his American accent too - he almost sounds like one of us. Pretty good for only being here a few years.


----------



## girlyone1

WillYouStopDave said:


> What's depressing about it? It's a place for people to voice their problems. People'r problems aren't going to be pleasant to read about. Try to think about it in an undepressing way. They have somewhere to talk about whatever is bothering them and they might even find someone who relates. Even if it's only in the smallest way. Even the tiniest bit of understanding can help when you're in a really bad place.
> 
> If not for this forum I would have really never had any comprehension of how many people are having such trouble in life. I guess don't read it if it depresses you further and you're already depressed.


I like the forum don't get me wrong, I have stood up for this forum a number of times when old sas members bash it. But since I have been coming here lately, I do see how its depressing. Just reading the terribly negative things ppl say about themselves and reading that they want to kill themselves is depressing. I have done it, so I'm not judging or saying its wrong, just saying at times it gets depressing.


----------



## Ekardy

Why did you wake me up?!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

My door just opened by itself, maybe a ghost came in to keep me company. Although they can just walk right through the door without opening it, I'd think. Hmm.


----------



## Ekardy

twytarn said:


> My door just opened by itself, maybe a ghost came in to keep me company. Although they can just walk right through the door without opening it, I'd think. Hmm.


Maybe it didn't want to be rude? They opened the door to let you know.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ekardy said:


> Maybe it didn't want to be rude? They opened the door to let you know.


Perhaps. What a polite ghost.


----------



## Vip3r

My lawn needs mowed badly. I am sure my neighbors are mad about it, lol. I am not taking a day off till Sunday though so they will just have to continue to look at my eye sore of a yard.


----------



## Overdrive

Vip3r said:


> My lawn needs mowed badly. I am sure my neighbors are mad about it, lol. I am not taking a day off till Sunday though so they will just have to continue to look at my eye sore of a yard.


On my way.


----------



## Ekardy

Overdrive said:


> On my way.


At least you're working on that tan line.


----------



## Chevy396

Oh my! At least he covered the crack.


----------



## Overdrive

Ekardy said:


> At least you're working on that tan line.


You bet i do.


----------



## 3stacks

I just remembered when we had a "pop man" who just delivered glass bottles of pop


----------



## Vip3r

Overdrive said:


> On my way.


I will send you my address. I will be gone to work anyways. That will teach my neighbors to stare at my lawn. :grin2:


----------



## 0589471

That reminds me, got a city notice about our bushes. My neighbor complained again. I am so annoyed. All the houses around me are covered in weeds but the tiny dead bushes against my house they notice? I feel like reporting all my neighbours now LOL (because i am not sure which one it is). But I am not that petty.


Vip3r said:


> I will send you my address. I will be gone to work anyways. That will teach my neighbors to stare at my lawn. :grin2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That reminds me, got a city notice about our bushes. My neighbor complained again. I am so annoyed. All the houses around me are covered in weeds but the tiny dead bushes against my house they notice? I feel like reporting all my neighbours now LOL (because i am not sure which one it is). But I am not that petty.


 I had a neighbor who took pictures of me replacing a part on our car in the parking lot and sent it to the association lady, who promptly called us to tell us to not do that anymore. It was like a side mirror or something and it took about 5-10 minutes to do it and this idiot is up there reporting us for that?

I hated that dude. He was always complaining about something. And no one did anything to him either. He was just like that. :lol


----------



## shyvr6

I guess I'd be the complaining neighbor although I didn't complain about it to anyone. My backyard neighbor put up a closed fence about six feet into his property in the spring and hasn't mowed the lawn outside of the fence at all. There was about two feet high thick grass going up to my lawn which is a big eye sore. I ended up just saying screw it and I chopped down around half of it so now the grass only extends around two to three feet from his fence. I doubt he even noticed.


----------



## tea111red

*hypothetical*

Person: What are you doing this weekend?

Me: I'm going to eat a bunch of candy and gain weight. I might also watch My 600 lb Life.

Person: .......


----------



## Ekardy

"It was a November afternoon along the coast. The palm trees flowing effortlessly along the breeze. The sky, an ombre of blues and whites dancing with the rays of the sun.

Amongst the vast emptiness of sand, among the sound of waves and seagulls calling, stood a girl. Inhaling the fresh fall coastal air and moving her hair as it freely moves about her face."

Something I'm working on.


----------



## Chevy396

HTH did I just cross radio (bluetooth) waves with my PixelBook. Pixel 2 is creepy.


----------



## Chevy396

Only when you can accept death, can you accept life.


----------



## Chevy396

Smoke until you remember,
That dying feels good.


----------



## Chevy396

When I was a child,
I caught a fleeting glimpse.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> *hypothetical*
> 
> Person: What are you doing this weekend?
> 
> Me: I'm going to eat a bunch of candy and gain weight. I might also watch My 600 lb Life.
> 
> Person: .......


And then? opcorn

Why do I sound like this woman -






Dude. 



Ekardy said:


> "It was a November afternoon along the coast. The palm trees flowing effortlessly along the breeze. The sky, an ombre of blues and whites dancing with the rays of the sun.
> 
> Amongst the vast emptiness of sand, among the sound of waves and seagulls calling, stood a girl. Inhaling the fresh fall coastal air and moving her hair as it freely moves about her face."
> 
> Something I'm working on.


Sounds cool. 

Just got to add the lying on the beach part to it and a handsome man of her dreams walks by. 

Reminds me of this movie at about 3:00+ -






In addition, would like to thank you for your encouraging words, as it did help me partly solve a life issue that has been stressing me for months.

Truely a blessing to have someone like you posting here. Thank you, you are like an angel on earth.


----------



## tea111red

An den ice cream.

An den cookies.

An den cake.

An den something salty.

An den celery.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> Sounds cool.
> 
> Just got to add the lying on the beach part to it and a handsome man of her dreams walks by.
> 
> Reminds me of this movie at about 3:00+ -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, would like to thank you for your encouraging words, as it did help me partly solve a life issue that has been stressing me for months.
> 
> Truely a blessing to have someone like you posting here. Thank you, you are like an angel on earth.


Thank you, lol that was just an excerpt from something I'm writing. There will be a fellow. 

Well if you ever need someone to talk to, know I'm here. If I can help in anyway, even just listening (or reading in this case).
:squeeze


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> An den ice cream.
> 
> An den cookies.
> 
> An den cake.
> 
> An den something salty.
> 
> An den celery.


...an den?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

One of these things is not like the others, that celery doesn't belong.


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


> ...an den?


An den nothing!


----------



## tea111red

twytarn said:


> One of these things is not like the others, that celery doesn't belong.


Had to throw the celery in there to help offset the sickness of eating all the other stuff, lol.


----------



## roxslide

Today was unbelievable. Wow. I wound up spending a hour and a half driving a ride that should take 15 min with no traffic. Still missed my appt, had to spend 40+ minutes driving back. All this after a long day of work. I think I even got charged for going through a bridge even though it was blocked off and I had to back out of a gridlock to take a different road.

I got a tofu katsu burger and curry fries as a reward. I hate my life geez :cry


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Looks like I'm gonna have the house to myself starting Tuesday for a week or two. That's going to be nice.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> An den ice cream.
> 
> An den cookies.
> 
> An den cake.
> 
> An den something salty.
> 
> An den celery.


No and then (joking). 



Ekardy said:


> Thank you, lol that was just an excerpt from something I'm writing. There will be a fellow.
> 
> Well if you ever need someone to talk to, know I'm here. If I can help in anyway, even just listening (or reading in this case).
> :squeeze


You're welcome. 

Ooooo, a love interest. 

Thank you for your kind words. 

It was your kind encouraging words that reminded me of advice a woman in my family mentioned, that then helped me partly solve a life issue that has been stressing me for months. All started with your kind encouraging words.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm thinking about how I'm meant to do anything with my life, if day-to-day basic social interactions are a major phobia for me. I mean, yeah, CBT, maybe some medication, but I don't see it.

Isn't it possible... probable, even, that with so many people, some of us maybe just weren't meant to be functional in the modern day society we live in? And that no amount of therapy and/or drugs can really change that?

I don't want to be here anymore. Haha... alright.


----------



## AlexTheGr8

I sometimes wonder why of all the phobias out there I had to be stuck with the SA one, its literally the most cruel one. Why could I not be afraid of heights or somehing instead? :<
Also sometimes I feel like Im an alien and I don't belong here. But thats something everyone here has probably felt at least once.


----------



## roxslide

T_____T pleaseapprovemepleaseapprovemepleaseappoveme

I sent in a new apartment application. Hopefully they approve me and no one snatches it from me GDI

I didn't even get to see it today but idec. I need an apartment. It's also in my favorite neighborhood in Seattle so that would be cool

I'm exhausted.


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> T_____T pleaseapprovemepleaseapprovemepleaseappoveme
> 
> I sent in a new apartment application. Hopefully they approve me and no one snatches it from me GDI
> 
> I didn't even get to see it today but idec. I need an apartment. It's also in my favorite neighborhood in Seattle so that would be cool
> 
> I'm exhausted.


You live in Seattle? That's cool. Have you gone to visit Bruce Lee's grave?


----------



## komorikun

I wish for the death of bicyclists that ride on sidewalks. Especially ones that dare to ride on narrow sidewalks on bridges. Dickwads. If you are too afraid of riding on the road with cars, then you should just walk.

First one was riding behind me with bright lights on. Freaked me out. So I turned around to see what the **** was that and then the guy passed by and said thank you. Then another came along going in the opposite direction. Next time I'm going to stick my leg out and let them fly over the bridge.

Now I shall pray for them to get run over by a dump truck.




Amen.


----------



## roxslide

Suchness said:


> You live in Seattle? That's cool. Have you gone to visit Bruce Lee's grave?


Nearby. I've been meaning to go actually. I almost went a few months ago when I was in Volunteer Park (the park by his cemetery) with friends but they didn't want to go to the cemetery with me. Laaaaame. I've been meaning to go to Jimi Hendrix's grave too but it's kind of out of the way.


----------



## SplendidBob

Cant sleep. Modafiniled myself this morning.

That full day of lectures weds, then going into the library thurs, and going to the gym twice in between has temporarily ****ed my neck (and all the massive stress of last week, no doubt). I have to do basically nothing on it until weds. Other than read, which in itself is hard to do, because I have to read lying down and the books are super heavy.

So far the course looks ****ing amazing though. I need to get in contact with student support next week re the neck and probably try to pick up some ****ty therapy from the university too. Eh, will take what I can get. 

University is very different now to how it was. Lots of **** to get going with next week, but I need my neck to heal again or weds will be a hell day.


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> Nearby. I've been meaning to go actually. I almost went a few months ago when I was in Volunteer Park (the park by his cemetery) with friends but they didn't want to go to the cemetery with me. Laaaaame. I've been meaning to go to Jimi Hendrix's grave too but it's kind of out of the way.


Its one of the first things I would do if I was there. Take a pic and share when you do.


----------



## tea111red

When a topic finally gets some life, it gets locked....come on.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> When a topic finally gets some life, it gets locked....come on.


You come on.


----------



## tehuti88

Every once in a blue moon I get an e-mail notification that somebody has faved (not commented on, just faved) my story "Kebehut" on FictionPress. Got another one the other night. I guess people love sappy crap about Anubis. Anyway it finally occurred to me to try logging in there again and maybe start posting again since I can't get noticed on Reddit unless I belong to that misogynistic ****hole r/ForeverAlone (I like getting pagehits, but not with the price of bitter guys telling me every day how I should be drowning in men but I'm just too picky), and nobody reads me anywhere else. I did get a few reads and comments on FP back in the day, though the couple of writers I used to follow are long gone. (One was the so-called Internet "friend" who claimed her SA was too bad for her to reply to me in any way, shape, or form, yet she had time and courage to party with her new college friends and post the pics all over Facebook...)

I saw I could log in with Google, or Facebook, or something else, or Amazon (who logs into other sites through Amazon...? :| ...well, except Goodreads, maybe), so tried Google. And immediately and accidentally created a new account, "tehutilordofthe8." :um Oops. (I don't see anything in my Gmail though, maybe the account creation didn't completely go through...? Hm.) Logged out and just used good old "Forgot my password." Changed it and logged in for probably the first time since 2006, since it says that's the last time one of my stories there was updated. Changed my username from Tehuti 88 to tehuti88. ("Warning, this will change your URL and could confuse your readers!" the site warned, to which I thought, "Yeah...who?") Noodled around getting reacquainted with the place (who am I kidding, I don't remember it at all) and decided to try "updating" my existing stories before posting anything new.

NOTHING...not a SINGLE method...worked. Not uploading an HTML file (kept saying, "Hm, looks like you're trying to upload an HTML file, but it's not formatted properly"--bull****, I know how to write basic HTML, it's how I've done all my writing for years, everybody else is using Scrivener or whatever and I'm here using Notepad), not copypasting raw code, not copypasting formatted text. Everything with copypasting made the browser completely lock up and become unresponsive so I had to Control+Alt+Delete. (In the midst of this, Firefox decided to update itself, too. It just isn't a week without a lovely freezy Firefox update. :roll ) Story's not even that long, just 57kb or something. Obviously I could upload it at some point in the past, so why not now? And I couldn't even seek out a help forum to ask for help in, because get this, FictionPress has no such things. It has forums, but...they're not for help or anything like that, in fact, they're all a mess and make no sense to me. Apparently you can create your own forum?--I think?--but I didn't want to do that and couldn't see how it's done, anyway. I just wanted to update my ****ing story and maybe post more in the future.

I briefly thought of coming here and asking, "Anybody have any experience using FanFiction.com or FictionPress.com?" Realized that was futile and dumb, most people here aren't, what, fourteen.

Wrote an e-mail to their tech support and saved it in my drafts and then for some reason decided to try another browser. "Try a different browser!" and "Clear your cache!" are always the first wise tidbits you're offered when something doesn't work right online, yes? I've got Firefox here, and Edge (I literally use that only to play Forge Of Empires), and...Internet Explorer. Yes, Internet Explorer. (I literally use that only to play Elvenar.) So I tried Internet Explorer.

Updating my stories seems to work (so far) in Internet Explorer. :serious:

Why the **** will this not work in Firefox but will work in Internet Explorer. Does anybody else even use that anymore?

So I've been editing the few existing stories in IE. Dumb. Changes take ages to show up on the site; "Kebehut" is a long novella so I had a LONG wait. The process is clunky and stupid, too; you have to "upload" a document into a document manager (for me, this entails copypasting since the site apparently can't recognize basic HTML files, protestations that I've formatted things wrong to the contrary), go into the "manage story" section, choose the story in question, select a chapter to replace, replace it with the "new" document...and even after all that, the "new" document still sits in the document manager, and I guess you have to manually delete it afterward (or wait 90 days for it to automatically be deleted?) because you can have only 15 documents in there at a time? I can't understand why the document doesn't "disappear" when you overwrite an existing story/chapter with it, but whatever, I just write basic HTML...

I said, "Who am I kidding, I don't remember it at all," though that's not ENTIRELY true; I may not remember the layout and specific functions but I somewhat remember my experience of using the site. I have very vague memories of having LOTS of trouble uploading/posting to FP over a decade ago. I was using IE5 or something and ugh it sucked horribly, if I scrolled down the page too far, it would crash. Seriously, that was all it took. (The reason I finally switched to Firefox maybe a few years ago was because if I closed an IE window before everything was finished loading, it would crash. Seriously, that was all it took.) Something seems to have improved in IE since all this, because I don't get these weird crashes anymore, go figure. But anyway. I think also there was a lot of trouble dealing with my multichapter stories...I got up to 60-something parts of _Manitou Island_ and maybe that was why I stopped posting, because it was too difficult to keep adding to the story in that browser with that site layout and my crappy dialup Internet back then? I'm not sure, I just recall it was a hassle and I moved on to what I hoped were more promising sites...though it turned out they weren't.

I wonder if I would have gathered a readership by now if I'd stuck with FP.

Probably not.

*refreshes updating story for the dozenth time, no change, sighs*

This is odd, I can't get a line of ***** or ----- to show up on my profile. Had to use ooooo but that looked stupid so I changed it to o-o-o-o-o but it took ages for it to show up even though the first edit went through immediately. Holy crud what a slowly updating site. I don't know why I'm bothering...what makes me think anyone will read me there? When nobody does anywhere else either. I guess I'm just bored and lonely and that once-in-a-blue-moon e-mail notification about "Kebehut" makes me long for a bit of recognition again. Why do people keep liking _that_ particular story? And nothing else? I know Anubis has a weirdly big fandom online. Is it just the Anubis part they like? Not the actual writing/plot itself? Will really suck if that's so. It seems to be my luck that somebody _might_ like one story of mine and not be interested in any of the rest, not even the related stories. If they even like any of them at all. :sigh

...

I'm losing track of my post and haven't proofed it, so, yeah.

If I had more motivation I'd e-mail them anyway and tell them their site is apparently incompatible with Firefox, but I doubt they'd read/reply in the first place.

*refreshes story again, no change*
*this story isn't even that ****ing long, it's shorter even than that first one, WTF gives*
*sighs*

...

*gets halfway through proofing post anyway*
WHY WON'T THIS STORY ****ING UPDATE.

...

*proofs some more*

HOLY GOD IT ACTUALLY UPDATED.

Now I have to get to bed without time to update the rest. :roll


----------



## roxslide

tehuti88 said:


> I briefly thought of coming here and asking, "Anybody have any experience using FanFiction.com or FictionPress.com?" Realized that was futile and dumb, most people here aren't, what, fourteen.


I'm sure plenty of people do. I have a FF and FP account. Though it's been ages since I've posted anything because I realized writing is not my forte a long time ago. My sister was/is rather active on FF and has a full length novel on FP.

Sorry though, I'm not sure how I can help you on the technological issue though.

Do you have an AO3 account? If you're just trying to find readers it might be worth to post on WattPad though I hate WattPad lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have accounts on fictionpress and fanfiction.net but I don't use them much now. I've mostly moved to AO3 for reading fanfiction (though I haven't made an account I actually think they have a waiting list to sign up that I signed up for at some point and haven't bothered to check again,) and I abandoned all the stuff I was working on ages ago.


----------



## Taaylah

I’m thinking about a lot today. My grandmother passed away this afternoon, so I guess I’ve been thinking about death and how strange it is. I’ve never had to personally deal with death before. I guess the closest I’ve gotten is when I had to work with full human cadavers in an anatomy course I took. The first time they rolled them out on those metal gurneys I felt a little light headed. It’s (shocking? striking? frightening? I can’t find the right word) to be reminded of your own mortality, to see it laying right in front of you. It’s unsettling to see a human person reduced to meat and bones basically, with whatever that was inside of them that made them them, their soul or consciousness, gone. But I didn’t know them, so I can’t imagine what it’s like for people who have to see loved ones in that state. 

I was at Universal’s Halloween Horror Nights earlier and whenever I’d catch myself having fun I felt a little guilty. There was this weird juxtaposition of enjoying myself and then remembering what had happened. My dad is across the country with his siblings getting her funeral arrangments ready. They didn’t have the best realtionship with their mother (or each other) so my immediate family wasn’t very close to my grandmother, including me. But she was very old, and while I am sad she is gone, I think I’ve cried more for my father, aunt and uncles who didn’t get the closure they needed from her, and can’t now that’s she’s gone. And for my grandmother from never being able to heal from the abuse she endured from her father, and then her husband. Holding that hurt inside made her an unhappy person who was rough around the edges, and that got in the way of her relationships with her children. I hope she’s finally at peace. 

My grandmother refused to talk about her family or her children’s father (he was abusive so they ran away from him when the children were little), so my dad’s side of the family was always a bit of a mystery, even to him. I’ve searched online records and databases for whatever information I could get. I thought all of the information she had was going to die with her today (and she’d said a few years ago she was going to throw out their family photos because she didn’t have room), but my father and his siblings were cleaning out her apartment and it turns out she kept everything. They even found pictures of their own father they hadn’t seen before. I’m thankful that in a way she left them that gift. 


But it’s just been a weird and sad day. And I wish I could be there to support them.


----------



## roxslide

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have accounts on fictionpress and fanfiction.net but I don't use them much now. I've mostly moved to AO3 for reading fanfiction (though I haven't made an account I actually think they have a waiting list to sign up that I signed up for at some point and haven't bothered to check again,) and I abandoned all the stuff I was working on ages ago.


It's called a "waiting list" but I've made multiple accounts on there. It's almost like a typical email activation.... maybe you have to wait a tiny bit for the email to sign up. I don't really remember though tbh.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't let things get to me.


----------



## roxslide

Ugh why did I tell my roommate I'd be out by the 25th??? It just seemed like they wanted me out of the house soon for some reason even though we don't have to be out until the 29th. Maybe I will move all my stuff except a backpack with essentials and a sleeping bag and sleep on the floor. I just looked at some airbnbs but it seems ridiculous that I should leave when my lease isn't even up yet. I should get my money's worth right?

I reeeeally don't want to stay at my mom's house unnecessarily.


* *





Also on a completely unrelated side note. I'm really sorry for driving you away? I am not sure exactly it was though... it's probable I have something to do with it. Man, I am the worst... hahaaah.


----------



## Blue Dino

Saying bye to a friend after a hangout/get together so nonchalantly, when deep down with our current phase in our lives, I know this likely might be the last time I will see her in a long time, or maybe ever. Yet I cannot act onto this thought and give her a very emotional high quality good bye like I wanted out of fear of awkwardness. Instead I had to restrain myself and played it cool. So I quickly and casual wave to her "bye, cya next time!" and quickly turned away from her and walked away as we parted in opposite directions. As I walked off, I know that was likely gonna be the last time I will see her. Yet I didn't cherish it and simply parted like that. I started crying on the inside a little as I kept walking. Meanwhile still trying to play it cool and act like I don't care, because I have much bigger and more important things to care about in life. 

The truth is, the underline part is not me. But for my friend, the underline part definitely is true. As I'm sulking in my head of likely not ever seeing her again, she probably quickly turned her attention to someone else or something else and didn't even think twice about wanting to or caring to see me again. Sighs.. yeah I'm so pathetic. :lol


----------



## 0589471

roach spray. lots and lots of roach spray


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Saying bye to a friend after a hangout/get together so nonchalantly, when deep down with our current phase in our lives, I know this likely might be the last time I will see her in a long time, or maybe ever. Yet I cannot act onto this thought and give her a very emotional high quality good bye like I wanted out of fear of awkwardness. Instead I had to restrain myself and played it cool. So I quickly and casual wave to her "bye, cya next time!" and quickly turned away from her and walked away as we parted in opposite directions. As I walked off, I know that was likely gonna be the last time I will see her. Yet I didn't cherish it and simply parted like that. I started crying on the inside a little as I kept walking. Meanwhile still trying to play it cool and act like I don't care, because I have much bigger and more important things to care about in life.
> 
> The truth is, the underline part is not me. But for my friend, the underline part definitely is true. As I'm sulking in my head of likely not ever seeing her again, she probably quickly turned her attention to someone else or something else and didn't even think twice about wanting to or caring to see me again. Sighs.. yeah I'm so pathetic. :lol


:hug Perhaps you can at least stay in touch through the magic of the interwebs?


----------



## Steve French

I've been drinking again. Of course. And I've had this wild idea. It's the 21st century, right? This **** is passe. So common now it hardly beggars mentioning. I'm thinking of letting my problems out to the world. Making it public that I am a deficient **** up. That I have struggled hard, and battled, and though I've gained much ground, I still need a way out of no man's land. That won't engender the previous scorn I've had over my mental illness right? It will bring about sympathy and understanding, because everyone has gone through it all. But who am I kidding. Those who get sympathy for it have earned it through other avenues, haven't they. But maybe not. Sometimes I think being honest about all my **** will be the death of me, but I have the occasional drunken idea it will help me out. I doubt it though. It's more honourable and decent to struggle through it all alone. Maybe I should take my psychiatrists lame recommendation to heart and join a support group. I wonder if it is better for everyone to think me a conceited *******, an autistic awkward ****, or a ******* who has been on the drugs and the therapy for more years than he can count. Who knows. Sometimes I think bottling it up isn't effective. Well, most times. I still feel most ****ers would find it awkward, heavy, and hard to bear. I want to try it sometime though, maybe. It's not an attractive look for a man just getting closer and closer to 30, or anyone else. I have noble thoughts sometimes, but I think it's mostly reflected in shared internet articles rather than an actual compassion or desire to see anyone recover.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> :hug Perhaps you can at least stay in touch through the magic of the interwebs?


Yeah I'm talking more in terms of seeing and interacting with them in person though. That I find is usually what keeps a relationship/friendship sustained. Without that from time to time, any interwebs or texting interactions will fizzle out and it will end up into the oblivion of... "hey stranger.. excuse me!"

But such es life I guess :stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

my brother said:


> 'definitely secure counter intelligence when possible
> 
> ...
> 
> defence and offense bro. Have a plan to kill everyone you meet and all that. '


That escalated lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Glad to have another day off again. Tomorrow's my 9 hour work day but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Ekardy

There’s a huge storm heading this way. Setting my a/c and all the fans on to keep the house cool before the lights go out.
Looks pretty bad.


And today’s grocery day. Fml.
I maybe have an hour?

Here goes nothing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Ekardy

Wish you a safe journey.


----------



## Everlily

I'm so lonely, kill me pls.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Everlily said:


> I'm so lonely, kill me pls.


Me too.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> @Ekardy
> 
> Wish you a safe journey.


Thank you. 
If it was in Miami I would not have a problem, I'm used to dealing with extreme weather.
The area I currently live in, at least my general area, with any storm it's like it short circuits the town (and the people). :lol


----------



## Everlily

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Me too.


 :squeeze


----------



## Edwirdd

I'm way too behind in life for a 23 year old.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I need some ****ing adventure man. The boredom and loneliness are brutal.


----------



## CNikki

I wish you didn't live so far away...


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

CNikki said:


> I wish you didn't live so far away...


Me too. We could have an adventure. :b

Seriously though, I think I'd have met up with people from here if we didn't have that big arse pond separating us.


----------



## CNikki

Pete Beale said:


> if we didn't have that big arse pond separating us.


Yup, exactly the problem...


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

CNikki said:


> Yup, exactly the problem...


It's bloody expensive. Had the money I'd do it.


----------



## roxslide

I'm fairly annoyed but there's nothing to be done about it I guess. My roommates stole all my silverware and utensils.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Everlily said:


> :squeeze


Thank you!  :hug :squeeze


----------



## firestar

roxslide said:


> I'm fairly annoyed but there's nothing to be done about it I guess. My roommates stole all my silverware and utensils.


I'm sorry that happened to you. People suck.


----------



## Crisigv

Why do I keep coming to this site? I keep forgetting that I don't belong here.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I can't wait to have this house to myself for a week or so. I need to be away from everyone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Everlily said:


> I'm so lonely, kill me pls.


:hug



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Me too.


Bro hug.



Ekardy said:


> Thank you.
> If it was in Miami I would not have a problem, I'm used to dealing with extreme weather.
> The area I currently live in, at least my general area, with any storm it's like it short circuits the town (and the people). :lol


You're welcome. 

Oh, so one of those isolated towns.



roxslide said:


> I'm fairly annoyed but there's nothing to be done about it I guess. My roommates stole all my silverware and utensils.


Sorry to hear. 



Crisigv said:


> Why do I keep coming to this site? I keep forgetting that I don't belong here.


To see the cute cat vidéo clips?

You do belong. :hug



PurplePeopleEater said:


> I can't wait to have this house to myself for a week or so. I need to be away from everyone.


I wish you a good rest.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> Oh, so one of those isolated towns.


It's not, lol. That's why it's sad and funny.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> It's not, lol. That's why it's sad and funny.


Hmm, must not be a town then. :con :stu

Usually the type is based on population size. Town, borough, city, state, etc.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> Hmm, must not be a town then. :con :stu
> 
> Usually the type is based on population size. Town, borough, city, state, etc.


It's a town, it's just not isolated. We're next to a huge city, which also tends to have black outs during even minor storms. Their whole electric grid needs an upgrade.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> To see the cute cat vidéo clips?
> 
> You do belong. :hug


you're funny


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> I'm fairly annoyed but there's nothing to be done about it I guess. My roommates stole all my silverware and utensils.


When one of my roommates moved out she stole a bunch of things, one of our friends counted 17 items I think, a bunch of random stuff. She was really nice until she moved out, then she became a *****.


----------



## CNikki

Crisigv said:


> Why do I keep coming to this site? I keep forgetting that I don't belong here.


Same. At least just the first bit. Couldn't care less if I 'belong' or not.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@ANX1 Thank you. I need a break through all the crap I've been through recently. 

Even better is that I might have the house to myself for 2 weeks instead of one week.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> It's a town, it's just not isolated. We're next to a huge city, which also tends to have black outs during even minor storms. Their whole electric grid needs an upgrade.


Oh, ok. Sounds like electrics are still above ground, maybe get knocked out by branches from trees or high winds.



Crisigv said:


> you're funny


:grin2:



CNikki said:


> Same. At least just the first bit. Couldn't care less if I 'belong' or not.


Something to hopefully help you both feel better -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @*ANX1* Thank you. I need a break through all the crap I've been through recently.
> 
> Even better is that I might have the house to myself for 2 weeks instead of one week.


You're welcome. 

 :hug

As a wise woman said to me, a change is as good as a rest.


----------



## Crisigv

CNikki said:


> Same. At least just the first bit. Couldn't care less if I 'belong' or not.


Well, I barely belong anywhere, so I thought this would help. But yeah.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> When one of my roommates moved out she stole a bunch of things, one of our friends counted 17 items I think, a bunch of random stuff. She was really nice until she moved out, then she became a *****.


That's a pretty horrible thing to do.


----------



## Winds

My perception: Yeah I botched this.

Reality: Nah you're good...

For now.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> That's a pretty horrible thing to do.


Wasn't that bad, nothing expensive was taken and we sued to laugh about it.


----------



## Blue Dino

My housemate hasn't returned home since Thursday afternoon. Maybe she went out of town, or she was kidnapped or... 

Eh.. I don't care. At least for now..


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I don't want to die; I want to cease existing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I miss drifting my car -






Only problem is breaking parts, no tires afterwards.


----------



## Chevy396

I keep having dreams where I'm shoplifting something. I used to be a bit of a thief, so I wonder if the urge is returning.


----------



## SplendidBob

More doubts. Struggling to retain anything I am reading. Worrying about the field trip on Weds, and neck is bad again. My brain is like a sieve, unless its a challenge to understand, I just don't remember it. Fortunate at least that this is all essay based, I suppose. Ugh.

Also:

1. Modafinil has a great mood boost, if used for one day. Then sleep is gutted and I have a corresponding down day the next day.
2. Kratom totally ****s my sleep, and totally ****s my mood the next day. I don't know why I keep trying to use it recreationally every so often, its not even very much fun any more.

I basically cant use / take anything that boosts my mood, because my brain will counterbalance it the next day.


----------



## Chevy396

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> More doubts. Struggling to retain anything I am reading. Worrying about the field trip on Weds, and neck is bad again. My brain is like a sieve, unless its a challenge to understand, I just don't remember it. Fortunate at least that this is all essay based, I suppose. Ugh.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 1. Modafinil has a great mood boost, if used for one day. Then sleep is gutted and I have a corresponding down day the next day.
> 2. Kratom totally ****s my sleep, and totally ****s my mood the next day. I don't know why I keep trying to use it recreationally every so often, its not even very much fun any more.
> 
> I basically cant use / take anything that boosts my mood, because my brain will counterbalance it the next day.


How do you feel the next day if you smoked some pure indica the night before? I know it's hard to get there right now, but I have a feeling you guys will legalize it soon like everybody else. I have this Grape Stomper bud right now that I can smoke a blunt of without getting anxiety, I just kind of pass out.


----------



## SplendidBob

Chevy396 said:


> How do you feel the next day if you smoked some pure indica the night before? I know it's hard to get there right now, but I have a feeling you guys will legalize it soon like everybody else. I have this Grape Stomper bud right now that I can smoke a blunt of without getting anxiety, I just kind of pass out.


Never did well with cannabis tbh, it significantly worsened my mental health problems back in the day. Wouldn't touch it these days.

I think its probably time, given how I know this stuff affects me now to just stop taking everything recreationally. Am undecided on modafinil for studying / concentration. It seems pretty useful but the downside of it is pretty bad for me (curiously nobody else on the internet seems to have this issue).


----------



## Chevy396

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Never did well with cannabis tbh, it significantly worsened my mental health problems back in the day. Wouldn't touch it these days.
> 
> I think its probably time, given how I know this stuff affects me now to just stop taking everything recreationally. Am undecided on modafinil for studying / concentration. It seems pretty useful but the downside of it is pretty bad for me (curiously nobody else on the internet seems to have this issue).


I can't stand the stimulant crash. I will probably do the same once I reach a reasonable pain level while hiking every day. The high from being in shape is way better because there is no crash or other side effects. Good luck, and good job getting this far.


----------



## mt moyt

looking for another manga to read. Fuuka was really good emotionally


----------



## SplendidBob

Chevy396 said:


> I can't stand the stimulant crash. I will probably do the same once I reach a reasonable pain level while hiking every day. The high from being in shape is way better because there is no crash or other side effects. Good luck, and good job getting this far.


Thanks mate 

Yeh, I think it makes sense for me to either use modafinil once a week at a low dose on lecture day in order to increase what I take in (and boost my mood), or just drop it all together.

I have a new back brace coming which should actually fit me (my shoulder posture is ****ing horrible) and a couple of different neck braces (for lecture day) so hopefully I can work through the neck problems.


----------



## Zatch

Physician heal thyself. I believe in you.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Queerty? :sus


----------



## CNikki

It's not even October and they have Christmas stuff on the media already? Christ...


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

CNikki said:


> It's not even October and they have Christmas stuff on the media already? Christ...


Last Christmas was god awful. Don't think I'll survive this one. :frown2:


----------



## CNikki

Pete Beale said:


> Last Christmas was god awful. Don't think I'll survive this one. :frown2:


It's way overdone to the point I wish it didn't exist. The concept of it is nice but these days it screams commercialism more than other corny **** they claim it's about.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

CNikki said:


> It's way overdone to the point I wish it didn't exist. The concept of it is nice but these days it screams commercialism more than other corny **** they claim it's about.


I just don't want another christmas, sat here with my folks tbh. I'd be well up for an ott christmas if I had someone to share it with. FML


----------



## truant

Ah, Christmas. The Season of Depression. I need to find a tree big enough to hang myself from with a string of Christmas lights.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

truant said:


> Ah, Christmas. The Season of Depression. I need to find a tree big enough to hang myself from with a string of Christmas lights.


Think I'm going to dress up as a fairy, get blind drunk and anally impale myself on top of a tree this year. What a sight and way yo go out that would be. lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

truant said:


> Ah, Christmas. The Season of Depression. I need to find a tree big enough to hang myself from with a string of Christmas lights.


 Generally, I'm no more depressed during the holidays than I am any other time but my family has never been big on holidays so I had low expectations for good times to start with.

I kind of does depress me that we can't do the family thing on Christmas because my parents have some weird religious thing about it being a pagan holiday. Like that really should stop people from having a family get together than doesn't turn into a Springer moment.

The last time I had a decent tree and really enjoyed Christmas was 1997, I think. And I mostly did it all for my own benefit and spent most of it alone listening to Christmas music and staring at the tree. Despite the fact that my mom was less than 20 feet away, she had no interest whatsoever and wouldn't even try to enjoy it.

I'm sure my sister probably does cool stuff with her husband and kids but I feel like kind of an outsider. I rarely see her anyway and barely know her husband.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I browsed her FB page and one of the likes is Queerty. I do not know what to make of it. :blank


----------



## truant

WillYouStopDave said:


> Generally, I'm no more depressed during the holidays than I am any other time but my family has never been big on holidays so I had low expectations for good times to start with.
> 
> I kind of does depress me that we can't do the family thing on Christmas because my parents have some weird religious thing about it being a pagan holiday. Like that really should stop people from having a family get together than doesn't turn into a Springer moment.
> 
> The last time I had a decent tree and really enjoyed Christmas was 1997, I think. And I mostly did it all for my own benefit and spent most of it alone listening to Christmas music and staring at the tree. Despite the fact that my mom was less than 20 feet away, she had no interest whatsoever and wouldn't even try to enjoy it.
> 
> I'm sure my sister probably does cool stuff with her husband and kids but I feel like kind of an outsider. I rarely see her anyway and barely know her husband.


Christmas is the worst time of year for me. It sends me into a really bad depression and I get really unstable. It doesn't help that I have to deal with my family. I can't get out of seeing them on Christmas Day, so I have to deal with massive anxiety + massive depression at the same time.

I try to avoid anything Christmas-related, but it's hard when it's everywhere for 2+ months. One of these years Christmas is going to do me in.


----------



## komorikun

I've been alone on Christmas for the past decade. Couldn't even get my sister to hang out with me during the 3 years we were in the same city. She always had some sort of excuse, even though she says I'm the cold, uncaring one.

2 years ago had to be the most memorable. Not only was I alone but I got to see my next door neighbor's corpse being dragged out in a body bag.

I'll bump that thread on Christmas this year, I think. Hehehehehe...that will be my new X-mas tradition.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Pete Beale said:


> Queerty? :sus





Pete Beale said:


> I browsed her FB page and one of the likes is Queerty. I do not know what to make of it. :blank


It's an LGBT website.


----------



## Suchness

I hope to get an orgasm for Christmas.


----------



## Ekardy

Suchness said:


> I hope to get an orgasm for Christmas.


Well than you better make your hand very happy before Christmas.


----------



## Suchness

Ekardy said:


> Well than you better make your hand very happy before Christmas.


Maybe my neighbour can help me, she's good with her hands. I mean she did my gardening after all.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> Maybe my neighbour can help me, she's good with her hands. I mean she did my gardening after all.


that poor sweet unsuspecting old woman? shame on you such!!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's an LGBT website.


Yeah I know. I'm shocked but not shocked, if that makes sense. I'm curious now. lol


----------



## Ekardy

Suchness said:


> Maybe my neighbour can help me, she's good with her hands. I mean she did my gardening after all.


Hmm, I don't know, she might require it to be of substantial length. In gardening it's all about maturity after all.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> that poor sweet unsuspecting old woman? shame on you such!!


Imagine George saying "what if she's suspecting!? What if she's suspecting!?"


----------



## Suchness

Ekardy said:


> Hmm, I don't know, she might require it to be of substantial length. In gardening it's all about maturity after all.


She's got small hands.


----------



## Ekardy

Suchness said:


> She's got small hands.


Small hands don't make things larger than they appear.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

truant said:


> Christmas is the worst time of year for me. It sends me into a really bad depression and I get really unstable. It doesn't help that I have to deal with my family. I can't get out of seeing them on Christmas Day, so I have to deal with massive anxiety + massive depression at the same time.
> 
> I try to avoid anything Christmas-related, but it's hard when it's everywhere for 2+ months. One of these years Christmas is going to do me in.


 Yeah. For people who have families they're not fond of, that is an issue often times.


----------



## Steve French

I think it's time to give up drinking. It's compromising my mental and physical health. It has become a crutch for me, an essential social lubricant, and by extension has harmed my sober socialization skills. I don't even find myself too charismatic on the sauce anymore. The negative thoughts and feelings are still there, unless I get completely blotto, by which point, what is the point? I need to work on some actual charisma without a helping hand from the demon drink.


I have relied on alcohol to get by, and sometimes even thought it was helping me move forward and soldier on through the struggle. In reality it has only held me back.


----------



## firestar

truant said:


> Ah, Christmas. The Season of Depression. I need to find a tree big enough to hang myself from with a string of Christmas lights.


I'm not looking forward to it, either. Last year was horrible. Every year I feel the pressure to wave a magic wand and forget everything that's happened just because it's Christmas. It gets harder and harder every year. I don't think I can do it again.

I don't even know what I'm going to tell people. I'll probably have to make up a lie. People from normal families don't understand how you can live near your family and yet hate the idea of spending the holidays with them.


----------



## SofaKing

What do I have to look forward to that isn't in doubt?


----------



## Vip3r

Either the forum is acting a bit glitchy or I had more to drink than I thought I did.


----------



## harrison

I'm really glad they've let James Ricketson out of gaol in Cambodia. Poor guy is just a filmmaker and was arrested as a spy - had already been in gaol for more than a year. That can't have been too good for his health at 69 years of age. Will be interested to hear his story. Really need to be careful in these Asian countries.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09-...ome-after-being-pardoned-in-cambodia/10296136


----------



## roxslide

Studio that is slightly too small but affordable vs Studio that is a good size but a little out of current budget?


----------



## roxslide

Ewwwwwww why is everyone talking about christmas? Way to kill my vibe. Blegh. I work in retail/service so xmas is particularly bad for me as I am forced to listen to 2 months of xmas music.

If I do manage to live alone my apartment will be decorated for Halloween until January. I think I'll make a "Halloween tree".... with some dead branches and ornaments like this.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

It is almost like government organizations that claim to help the disabled get ahead in life secretly want us to commit suicide. See my blog for details lol


----------



## Ekardy

I love Christmas...
It's on my birth month.


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> Either the forum is acting a bit glitchy or I had more to drink than I thought I did.


Depends. What did you drink? 



roxslide said:


> Ewwwwwww why is everyone talking about christmas? Way to kill my vibe. Blegh. I work in retail/service so xmas is particularly bad for me as I am forced to listen to 2 months of xmas music.
> 
> If I do manage to live alone my apartment will be decorated for Halloween until January. I think I'll make a "Halloween tree".... with some dead branches and ornaments like this.


lol you can thank komorikun for the christmas talk, but morbidly. Yeah retail work at Xmas is pure hell...I almost died. Flashbacks of tears and breakdowns. I will be praying for your survival Rox :squeeze


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Depends. What did you drink?


Only two beers. I am about to have some vodka though. :b


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> I love Christmas...
> It's on my birth month.


Me too - on both counts.

I even like being in Asian countries at Christmas time - I like the atmosphere.


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Depends. What did you drink?
> 
> lol you can thank komorikun for the christmas talk, but morbidly. Yeah retail work at Xmas is pure hell...I almost died. Flashbacks of tears and breakdowns. I will be praying for your survival Rox :squeeze


No, CNikki and Peter Beale started it.


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> Only two beers. I am about to have some vodka though. :b


:drunk

C'est la vie


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Me too - on both counts.
> 
> I even like being in Asian countries at Christmas time - I like the atmosphere.


My home turns into a Christmas wonderland. I'm one Christmas away from renting one of those snow machines, lol.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> No, CNikki and Peter Beale started it.


oh oops lol shows how much I pay attention to detail. Well have you looked into that corpse tree?


----------



## roxslide

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol you can thank komorikun for the christmas talk, but morbidly. Yeah retail work at Xmas is pure hell...I almost died. Flashbacks of tears and breakdowns. I will be praying for your survival Rox :squeeze


Thanks! I'll make it through. Tbh it's probably even worse to work with me during the Xmas season than to be me. You have to deal with all the xmas stuff AND my constant complaining haha. I don't think I go through a single day without grumbling about it. It's kind of nice though being a barista because I can choose to work on xmas and xmas eve and skip out on all/most festivities entirely.


----------



## 0589471

roxslide said:


> Thanks! I'll make it through. Tbh it's probably even worse to work with me during the Xmas season than to be me. You have to deal with all the xmas stuff AND my constant complaining haha. I don't think I go through a single day without grumbling about it. It's kind of nice though being a barista because I can choose to work on xmas and xmas eve and skip out on all/most festivities entirely.


awww i don't hate christmas though, just the boisterousness of retail and insane customers. The music certainly gets repetitive though especially when it is like 20 renditions of the same song.  Halloween is my favourite though, I love fall and scary movies. Plus I feel like it is extra special in some way because I was forbidden from it growing up.


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> :drunk
> 
> C'est la vie


:drunk

Are you drinking anything tonight?


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> :drunk
> 
> Are you drinking anything tonight?


Disaronno and now switching to vodka.


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> Thanks! I'll make it through. Tbh it's probably even worse to work with me during the Xmas season than to be me. You have to deal with all the xmas stuff AND my constant complaining haha. I don't think I go through a single day without grumbling about it. It's kind of nice though being a barista because I can choose to work on xmas and xmas eve and skip out on all/most festivities entirely.


Christmas time, Christmas time, hey Roxy it's Christmas time la la la la la la.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ekardy said:


> Disaronno and now switching to vodka.


Hopefully not out of a vase though. :lol


----------



## Ekardy

twytarn said:


> Hopefully not out of a vase though. :lol


No....*puts vase away*, lol.


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> Disaronno and now switching to vodka.


Nice, I just started on some Smirnoff Watermelon Vodka, lol. Cheers :drunk


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> My home turns into a Christmas wonderland. I'm one Christmas away from renting one of those snow machines, lol.


Sounds like fun.

I think I must be one of the most unusual middle-aged men out there. I love shopping malls too- the bigger the better actually. (the best ones are in Asia)

I must admit it does get a bit busy even for me at Christmas time though. But I love the atmosphere and all the hype of Christmas.


----------



## funnynihilist

Vip3r said:


> Nice, I just started on some Smirnoff Watermelon Vodka, lol. Cheers :drunk


Come on man, let's do some shots of whiskey... it'll grow hair on you, all over you, like a werewolf.


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> Nice, I just started on some Smirnoff Watermelon Vodka, lol. Cheers :drunk


I'm allergic to watermelon, lol. 
I'm having Belvedere vodka. It's really anything my parents filled my liquor cabinet with. I know nothing about alcohol. Except that I really like Jack Daniels Tennessee honey. :lol


----------



## harrison

I guess you know you're life's a bit sad when you get excited because you got an appointment with your favourite doctor.

Jesus, I really need to get out more.


----------



## Vip3r

funnynihilist said:


> Come on man, let's do some shots of whiskey... it'll grow hair on you, all over you, like a werewolf.


I am down for whiskey shots. :grin2: I drink Wild Turkey whiskey a lot of the time, but I am out of it right now. :b



Ekardy said:


> I'm allergic to watermelon, lol.
> I'm having Belvedere vodka. It's really anything my parents filled my liquor cabinet with. I know nothing about alcohol. Except that I really like Jack Daniels Tennessee honey. :lol


Oh, that sucks you are allergic. :O You got the good stuff and didn't invite me. :b Belvedere and Grey Goose are my two favorite vodkas. Have you had Wild Turkey honey? I love it, so tasty.

Now I want whiskey. :/


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> I am down for whiskey shots. :grin2: I drink Wild Turkey whiskey a lot of the time, but I am out of it right now. :b
> 
> Oh, that sucks you are allergic. :O You got the good stuff and didn't invite me. :b Belvedere and Grey Goose are my two favorite vodkas. Have you had Wild Turkey honey? I love it, so tasty.
> 
> Now I want whiskey. :/


shots! shots! shots!


----------



## SofaKing

harrison said:


> I guess you know you're life's a bit sad when you get excited because you got an appointment with your favourite doctor.
> 
> Jesus, I really need to get out more.


A gloved jelly finger takes any enthusiasm off my physicals.


----------



## roxslide

I am excited to live in that area but I'm really nervous about the actual moving since parking is unbelievable in that area. Like how am I going to get my bed up there? I don't have anyone to help me, I'm on my own. Do I have to street park and then haul it up the street and up the stairs????


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> I am excited to live in that area but I'm really nervous about the actual moving since parking is unbelievable in that area. Like how am I going to get my bed up there? I don't have anyone to help me, I'm on my own. Do I have to street park and then haul it up the street and up the stairs????


Sounds like you need to find someone to help you move.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had to put some crab dip in some containers at work and price them. There was just a little bit left over so I tried some then I took the tub to the cooler and ate the little bit that was left over while I wasn't busy. :lol


----------



## harrison

SofaKing said:


> A gloved jelly finger takes any enthusiasm off my physicals.


Yeah - I always feel like they should at least buy me a drink before they get that bloody personal. :roll


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Brown snake (one the worlds most deadly snakes) got into a babies room in Australia. Mother picked her (baby) up before snake got to cot (she thought that might have been why she was crying). Wow, close call.

They say it is mating season and why the brown snake could have been in the room.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> Brown snake (one the worlds most deadly snakes) got into a babies room in Australia. Mother picked her (baby) up before snake got to cot (she thought that might have been why she was crying). Wow, close call.
> 
> They say it is mating season and why the brown snake could have been in the room.


:O
Well that's scary.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> :O
> Well that's scary.


:yes

Don't think the mum will be opening the window anymore (without screens on it) during mating season.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> :yes
> 
> Don't think the mum will be opening the window anymore (without screens on it) during mating season.


Should I be worried going to Australia? :lol....... :afr


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> Should I be worried going to Australia? :lol....... :afr


No. As long as you check your shoes for spiders, etc before putting them on and keep your wits about you when in the outback as far as snakes go, you should be ok. No different to being in the states where have snakes.

In addition, watch out for the cowboys, goths in the outback as they like to hit on women at bars (I used to know a woman that worked at those bars). 

Although if a surfer, all green there (joking).  :lol


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> No. As long as you check your shoes for spiders, etc before putting them on and keep your wits about you when in the outback as far as snakes go, you should be ok. No different to being in the states where have snakes.
> 
> In addition, watch out for the cowboys, goths in the outback as they like to hit on women at bars (I used to know a woman that worked at those bars).
> 
> Although if a surfer, all green there (joking).  :lol


I don't mind snakes actually, I haven't had to deal with any here so far though. But I'm arachnophobic so that'll be a challenge. 
Oh, I'm going to try and catch a few waves while I'm there. Bucket list.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> I don't mind snakes actually, I haven't had to deal with any here so far though. But I'm arachnophobic so that'll be a challenge.
> Oh, I'm going to try and catch a few waves while I'm there. Bucket list.


Watch out for sharks. Had a few women that were attacked recently (older woman from Australia änd a younger girl from NZ that nearly bled out).


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> Watch out for sharks. Had a few women that were attacked recently (older woman from Australia änd a younger girl from NZ that nearly bled out).


Yea that's a concern anywhere. I've surfed in Hawaii, California, and Peru. Learned in Peru and now whenever I'm in a place with even just decent waves I have to try them out. But with my luck I'll be the American you hear having been in a shark attack there. :lol


----------



## truant

firestar said:


> I'm not looking forward to it, either. Last year was horrible. Every year I feel the pressure to wave a magic wand and forget everything that's happened just because it's Christmas. It gets harder and harder every year. I don't think I can do it again.
> 
> I don't even know what I'm going to tell people. I'll probably have to make up a lie. People from normal families don't understand how you can live near your family and yet hate the idea of spending the holidays with them.


Yeah, I've always envied people with supportive families that they enjoy spending time with. I spend a lot of time just trying to cope with the path of destruction family members leave in their wake.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> Yea that's a concern anywhere. I've surfed in Hawaii, California, and Peru. Learned in Peru and now whenever I'm in a place with even just decent waves I have to try them out. But with my luck I'll be the American you hear having been in a shark attack there. :lol


We have great whites down here. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This song has more meaning when see what happens in thē movie -






:crying:


----------



## roxslide

Omg I love B****** but she is such a handful haha. Idky but it's charming when she does it... but my whole day just got messed up tomorrow lol oh well.


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> I am excited to live in that area but I'm really nervous about the actual moving since parking is unbelievable in that area. Like how am I going to get my bed up there? I don't have anyone to help me, I'm on my own. Do I have to street park and then haul it up the street and up the stairs????


Are you renting a Uhaul? What day are you moving?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

roxslide said:


> I am excited to live in that area but I'm really nervous about the actual moving since parking is unbelievable in that area. Like how am I going to get my bed up there? I don't have anyone to help me, I'm on my own. Do I have to street park and then haul it up the street and up the stairs????


Women downunder use hire a hubby (men that do the work men are meant to do). Or could hire a moving firm to move it for you.

In addition, could use the help of the building fix it guy if don't want to spend money.


----------



## Kevin001

Wave after wave, I keep getting hit. I know all this is temporary though so I smile throughout it all .


----------



## komorikun

Is the thread broken?


----------



## roxslide

Omg! Omg! One of my applications got approved. Tomorrow I'll call the other office and see what state my other application is in.

But omg! I actually have a place wow. This is the tiny apartment though (200-300 sqft). I wonder maybe if my lease is up I can upgrade in the same building.



komorikun said:


> Are you renting a Uhaul? What day are you moving?


Still not sure I have two applications currently being processed but hopefully the 1st of October. My mom has a big van that I usually use (I'm careful to not buy furniture that won't fit) and do 2-3 trips with.

I thought about an uhaul but driving/parking in that area is already really hard. I'm terrified to drive a truck in that area.

--
@ANX1 sorry, too lazy to multiquote but yeah. I thought about hiring movers but they can be really expensive, like hundreds of dollars, bleu. Asking the apartment handy man isn't a possibility.


----------



## tea111red

It's bizarre seeing middle aged white guys blarring rap music from their cars.


----------



## harrison

Well that was a new one. I sat down in a tram this morning and I could instantly feel my bottom getting wet. Yuck! 

I really hope someone had just spilt their drink on the seat and it was nothing else.

Then I get off the tram and walk down the road and there's a used condom lying there. Really nice.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Well that was a new one. I sat down in a tram this morning and I could instantly feel my bottom getting wet. Yuck!
> 
> I really hope someone had just spilt their drink on the seat and it was nothing else.
> 
> Then I get off the tram and walk down the road and there's a used condom lying there. Really nice.


You might have sat on sperm. You can't escape it harrison, if it's not inside you it's around you.


----------



## 0589471

Thread exceeded. Please post in new thread here:
https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...ng-about-right-now-ii-2213979/#post1093460611


----------

